# Naruto: The Ninja Path Main RP Thread



## Rakiyo (Nov 26, 2009)

*Naruto: The Ninja Path RP*



*NEW MEMBERS ARE ALWAYS WELCOMED* ​
Hey! Names Rakiyo and i'm the GM of Naruto: The Ninja Path RP. Basically I will handle all NPC stuff as well as EXP. Hopefully this style of RP eliminates Godmodding and powerplaying. Have fun guys - this should be awesome.

*Background:*
Set hundreds of years after the rule of the fifth Hokage, the ninja world was at peace. The passing centuries revealing new parts of the world, islands and foreign lands leaving for more expanision within the Ninja world. However peace, can never last as it is in our nature to destroy and so tensions are once again running high between the 5 great countries. Though relations are strained, life goes on but the feeling is that it will soon explode into the greatest war the land has ever seen. You have just graduated from the Academy and are fully fledged genin. Some of your classmates are left behind and in a change to how things were done before, you are asked to choose your team mates and report back to your homeroom teacher.

*Rules*
*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations: *We have the OOC Thread for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 
*Turn off your Sig: *It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time. 

*About controlling other people's characters:* if you really need an action and he's offline until tomorrow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die. 

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.

*Alright fellow Rpers With the Ninja world Changing what impact will you have as you walk down you're Ninja Path​*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 28, 2009)

*"Wow, this is going to be cool! I wonder who my sensei is going to be..."* Kisuke walked along Konohagakure, passing by Ichiraku Ramen, thinking about who she would be working under. Maybe it was someone like her brother; strong, trustworthy, and arrogant. Or maybe they would be another part of the Aburame Clan. 

She stopped at the fences of the Academy, and smiled. Her blue hair and her unusual winter wear made her stand out from the rest. She pressed a finger to her lips, and thought to herself. _I wonder where my sensei is...oh hey, a cool looking bug!_ Kisuke got down onto the ground, and watched the green beetle travel along the road, eagerly waiting to see where it would go.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 28, 2009)

"Alright, here I go ready to start the day." A small or rather petite young blond hair girl got into standard rocket stance at the door of her home. The rocket stance was a basic speed time stance for a race, but at the same time only the most advanced knew how to use it to it's full potential. 

"One for the money, Two for the show, Three to get the honeys-uh I mean homes-uh I mean foodies, and 4 to-ah the hell with it!." The young girl speed down the street of her district, but she wasn't having a race with anyone. She made a stop every two minutes at different buildings with people standing out side and a plate of food in their hands.

"Have a good time Kayo!" Her mother called out from the house as she watched a daughter devour every plate in from over 100 houses in under 6 minutes.

----

A loud belch ecohed basically shaking trees as she slowly made her way toward the front of the academy. She was hoping her sensei wouldn't make any cracks about her being all small and stuff considering she was a Akimichi. Though, because of her small size Kayo was somewhat popular just for that. Many found it a shock that a girl so small could expand her body much better than the regularly much larger Akimichi's.

Kayo was somewhat hailed as the pride of the Akimichi clan, atleast in her mind anyway. She bubbly bounced toward the academy that was steadly coming into her sight and from the looks of things some people where already here.

"I'm here to show that I don't have to be plump to be an Akimichi."


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 28, 2009)

"HAHA! I the great Shin is now a genin! HAHA!" Shin yelled out loudly from the top of a building taking a quick stop to let everyone in range know. Most just kept walking ignoring him and others looked up seeing an annoying brat ninja. Shin continued to jump from rooftop to rooftop on his way to the academy to finally meet his new sensei. He landed on the last rooftop before the academy and scanned the grounds. He saw only one person on the grounds already and it was Kisuke a rather strange and curious girl.

"NOOOOOOOOO!" Shin fell to his knees and grabbed his head with his hands. "I wasn't the first one here! My greatness is being shadowed by another! The greatest should always arrive first and yet I was beaten here on the day that I am to meet my sensei. My life is worthless now." After moping for a few minutes Shin gloomily jumped from the rooftop onto the grounds of the academy. "Hey Kisuke..." 

Shin then looked to his left and saw that Kayo was also here. He blinked for a second and then realized he wasn't even the second person here but the third. "NOOOOO! My greatness is belittled yet again by being third." Tears rolled down Shin's face and he sat in the feedle position trying to figure out how to regain his greatness.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 28, 2009)

Kisuke hummed to herself, watching the beetle with interest. However, an echo of yelling diverted her interest tot he academy rooftops, and she watched with increasing curiosity as a boy was shouting about something. She smiled, slightly entertained by the show. She had recognized the boy as Shin from her class. *"Hi Shin. Are you waiting for Sensei also?"*

Kisuke looked around, expecting someone to show up that marginally looked older than her. But in place, there was someone who was marginally larger than her. She scratched her head and looked towards Shin. *"Hey Shin, who is that over there?"*


----------



## Pyro (Nov 29, 2009)

Gatrom watched as his three fellow genins showed up to the meeting spot. Truthfully he had been up in the tee sleeping while waiting for the time to arrive. He looked down and saw some familar faces. Grabbing the branch he was sitting on with one hand, he swung his body down and landed gracefully in a crouch on the ground. Slowly standing up he walked towards the group with his hands in this pockets and a lean in his stride. *"Sorry to break it to ya Shin but I've been here the whole time. Looks like that makes you the fourth one here.* 

As he approached the group he waved to Kisuke who had usually sat next to him in class. She was nice but her obsession with bugs was a little weird. He was a little off put when he first met her but after getting to know her Gatrom had learned to live with it. *Should've known that you'd be here Kisuke. You always were one to be punctual,*

After his greeting to Kisuke, Gatrom turned towards the smallest member of the of the Akimichi clan. And greeted her as well. *"Hey have any of you guys heard of when the jounin senseis are going to get here? I've been waiting for ahwile and there seems to be no sign of them.*


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 29, 2009)

"It's Kayo from the Akimichi clan. I know it's hard to believe cause she isn't fat." Gatrom was now aproaching the group making the claim that he had already been here for a while. Shin's eye started to twitch and his right arm trembled and then he paused for a second. He then suddenly grabbed his head with both hands and fell backwards the tears once again rolling down his eyes. "f-f-f-FOURTH! NO! My greatness is lessened again why does this happen to me!?

Shin managed to recover quickly and gave a grand pose in front of the 3 others. "Someone as great as me can't be kept down for long. FOR I AM SHIN THE AWESOME!" Shin put his fists on his hips and laughed loudly. "Though I wish our sensei would hurry up I want to show him my greatness!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 29, 2009)

Kayo. The name sounded familiar, but it just didn't ring a bell for Kisuke. Thankfully, she didn't have to think too much about it, for a new Genin appeared on the scene. This one seemed to get Shin even more emotional, and Kisuke immediately recognized him as Gatrom. She waved energetically, a smile on her face. *"Hi Gatrom!"*

Kisuke turned around, looking for the beetle that she was watching earlier, but it disappeared. _Well, that wasn't fun. I wanted to watch it some more._ She turned back, and focused on the small group that lounged around the Academy. *"I don't know when they should be here. But they better hurry soon, so Shin can show them how cool he is."*


----------



## Cjones (Nov 29, 2009)

Kayo took a few steps back as she watch Shin go into a fetal position with tears pouring out his eyes and streaming down his face.

"Eh.....is it really that serious Shin?" Kayo asked curiously and cautiously, but the genin was to far gone to even speak to. Lazily she waved to Kisuke who returned it with a warm smile and then to Gatrom. This was only part of her class the rest had yet to show up and neither did their sensei's.

It was then that she heared the word "Fat" come out of Shin's mouth. A scowl appeared on her face 

*"Hey have any of you guys heard of when the jounin senseis are going to get here? I've been waiting for ahwile and there seems to be no sign of them.?"*

"Hah I was thinking the same thing. Here I go deciding to skip my normal-uh?" Kayo lifted her fingers as she began to count. The number she was thinking of was so high she considered her eight fingers and two thumbs as multiplies of 40's as she flashed them at the same time infront of her face. "Hell I know it's over the hundred's. Anyway I decided to skip my normal amount of meals to come early and they aren't even here!" She yelled slightly annoyed, but she should have expected this.

There was a silence between all of them, except for Shin crying before she decided to speak again. "Though I've heared some things about the Jonin who're suppose to be leading us." Kayo whispered sparking a slight hint of intrest in the others. Once there ears were open she began to explain.

"I heared one of the Jonin is suppose to be this self-proclaimed pretty boy who only thinks off himself. If you ask me I think he may be covering up a yaoi side of himself." Kayo began saying not really caring who was listening. "So that's just one of them, want to hear about the others?"

Before someone could give an answer it was then that she heared the word "Fat" come out of Shin's mouth. A scowl appeared on her face as her facial expression darkend.

"Want-to-say-that-again-*SHIN*!?" She emphasized each word as she said it.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 29, 2009)

"Want-to-say-that-again-SHIN!?" Kayo proclaimed in a very stern and somewhat scary tone. As soon as Shin heard these words he flinched and slowly turned to look at Kayu with a little smile on his face rubbing the back of his head. "I forgot the Akimichi don't like it when you call them that. I also forgot that an Akimichi after being called fats scariness far outways my awesomeness." 

There was a long pause and the tension in the air rose. It seemed that Kayo's face was becoming angrier and scarier. "Um...sorry?" Shin bowed his head and put his arms over his head almost like praying. _"Please don't kill me. Please don't kill me. Please don't kill me!"_ The same words kept running through his mind over and over. _"Awesomeness of myself please protect me from Kayo's wrath!"_ Was also going through his mind. Shin then looked up and smiled apologetically again.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox blew out a sigh as she noticed that everyone started arriving. She was there even before that red haired guy arrived and stayed at the tree branch. Of course she doesnt need to say she was first, she wont gain anything from saying that. She kept her distance from them, thinking why the hell did they not notice her.  When she noticed that the girl from akimichi and the loud guy was about to start fighting, her responsible self perked up and she went forward intent on stopping the fight before it started 

"oi, you two, no fighting!" Fox yelled out from where she was leaning against a tree


----------



## Pyro (Nov 29, 2009)

_"I was wondering when she was going to make herself known, it seemed to me that no one else even noticed that she was there. Hmmm, she seems to be pretty good at that whole stealth thing. Maybe better than me. I'll have to remember that for later."_ Gatrom thought to himself.

*Hey Fox. Don't worry I doubt things are going to escalate too much. These guys are just fooling around. Right guys?* (Then Gatrom gave Shin and Kayo a look that told them it would be a good idea to agree.)

*But, I would like to know more about those Jounin instructors. The Yaoi one seems pretty weird to me but I hope the rest of them are at least relatively normal.*


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

My dog kiba poked his head out of my jacket pocket and looked at the surrounding area seemingly he just woke up. My dog looked at shin then at kayo, and looked back at me as if telling me not to butt in on others business. I pouted at my dog, he knew that i hated people fighting and well, he did too but i was more aggressive at stopping fights than my lazy dog was. Gatrom told me to not worry about it, i looked at him a few seconds then sighed and went back on leaning at some random tree near the hall just practically outside of it. 

"yaoi one?" i asked, "whats his name?" i had a feeling that that guy would be my instructor. My dog went out of my jacket pocket and sniffed Gatrom, i looked curiously at what kiba was doing. I let him do whatever he wanted then he went back to lie down on my shoulder not bothering to tell me what he did. 'what a familiar' i thought to myself


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

"Yaoi one?" Taron heard as he entered the room. he currently had his Hitai-ate hanging off his belt, which his shirt partially covered up. He wasn't really going to display the village any more alligence than that. "Who's that?"

Taron look one look at the speaker and shook his head. Fox Kistune Inuzuka. A girl that Taron had no inkling to tolerate what so-ever. "*I can guarantee that you will be dead within the next few months, Inuzuka,*" Taron muttered as he sat down at the desk nearest the door, ignoring anything and anyone within the room.

'_Nearly all of these losers don't have what it takes to be Shinobi's._' He thought as he grinned at the glares he was getting. '_Gatrom seems to be the one most likely to succeed in the buisness._' He sent a nod over at the puppet master in question. '_Might look into puppets when I get better. Hell I could propably get Chakra stings down within a couple of days'_


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox sighed as she heard the "genius" tell her that she will be dead in the next few months, well he whispered it, but because her sense of smell and hearing are very acute she could hear him. For someone to be a genius he sure wasnt very tactful, but whatever, she wasnt the first to start a fight so she let it slide. Besides no one in this room probably knows that she knew more about them than what she let on. Kiba, her dog went down from his perch on her shoulder and went towards the "genius" he sniffed him and went back to Fox, he looked as if he was telling her the guy was weak physically and would topple just from a strong wind. Fox patted Kiba's head and thought that how lucky she was that her dog did not speak human language. She was sure he would be more tactless than all tactless shinobi's in the ninja world.


----------



## Michellism (Nov 29, 2009)

*-Flashback, 3 years ago-*

_The stench of burning flesh and thick oil filled the air as The ominous grey
clouds hung over high above a vast battlefield where only two shinobi stood.
One had long black hair with bandanges worn in no specific fashion all over his
body. His symboless headband danced in the wind as a storm began to pick up. The other  shinobi was a tall muscular man who whore damaged samurai armor. He had no hair but sported a long white beared that was tied into several knots. "This is the end for you Nobunaga" The deep voice of the bearded man bellowed from the depths of his soul.

"Youre reign of terror and bloodshed has gone on too far" Nobunaga spoke as he unsheathed a shimmering sword from his waist. The other mans reflection was visible before dissapearing with the swords glare. "WE END THIS NOW SHINOSUKE!" The two charge at one another blade in hand as they collide lightning strikes, The flash hiding the result of the fight. The image fills 
a theater of kids anticipating the outcome, Everyone watched with jaws dropped as Nobunaga survived the fight. A loud cheer filled the movie theater as the kids celebrated their heroes truimph. Hikaru was there as well she was completly captivated by what she saw and right there and then she knew she wanted to be a kunoichi or at least thats how she remembers it. _

The girl had achieved her dream of becoming a real life kunoichi, Today was the day she would meet her team and go off on missions. Her dog Yabimichi followed close behind as the girl traced along the a hall wall within the village. The fence wooden and sturdy was far too slim for most people to walk on it but Hikaru was too busy in her own little world to notice. "You know Yabimichi I have a real good feeling about this, I'm sure we're going to have awesome teammates" The girl thought but as usually her wild imagination took the reigns and led her astray.

"But wait" The tone of her voice drastically changed as she took a dramatic position and turned back to her now worried dog. "What If they're mean and poke me with sticks taunting "DOG GIRL! DOG GIRL!" NOOO IT'S NOT RIGHT I'M NOT A DOG GIRL!" The weird genin yelled out in the alley way her voice soaring through the surrounding buildings before booming out in an echo. Quickly calming down she patted Yabimichi's head "But I'm sure I'm just over worrying" She said with a big smile on her face and continued on her journey.

Arriving near a dango shop she stopped again, this time a worse scenario in the last managed to sink into her head. The reason for the girls wild and untamed imagination is for the simple fact that Hikaru is a movie junkie watching more then eight hundred movie titles in her small life time and memorizing the lines, characters, plots, and actor details to the tee for each one. Turning to her now shaking dog who in turn was just as dramatic as she "What if they're....?" Hikaru got closer whispering to the dogs ear as if telling a secret "Space Aliens" With that the two shook, scream, and then finally fainted.

*-Half an hour later-*

After being woken up by the dango shop owner as an unconcious girl was not the most welcoming thing to see for shop goers Hikaru finally arrived at the academy. Her fellow students seemed to be all there mumbling amongst themselves most likely wondering who they're assigned sensei and team would be. But leave it to Hikaru to think the worst "Yabimichi....They're talking about me" She commented almost breaking in tears. Quickly trying to find a friendly face she saw Shin a boy who she had sat next too in her Ninja History class. Unfortunately "Hey Brian!" She was horrible remembering peoples names.


----------



## Michellism (Nov 29, 2009)

"A cough releases an explosive charge of air that moves at speeds up to 60 mph"

"A person will die from total lack of sleep sooner than from starvation. Death will occur about 10 days without sleep, while starvation takes a few weeks."

"Every square inch of the human body has an average of 32 million bacteria on it."

"Humans have 46 chromosomes, peas have 14 and crayfish have 200."

Kikyo repeated the trivia to herself as she headed to the academy because you see Kikyo strived to be the greatest Medical Ninja of all time. Greater then Tsunade, Greated then Sakura, and even greater then the current famous medical goddess Minori. So every morning Kikyo would memorize hundreds of human anatomy facts, trying to learn the inside outs of the body. Unable to remember her last one she grew flustered "Dammit which one was it!" But she let it go, It was far too early in the morning to get worked up over it.

Arriving at the academy Kikyo could see the numerous students who all ready had arrived. Some were busy talking about old times, Other kept to themselves, But everyones mind was on a one thing...What team would they end up in?! Looking around Kikyo remembered some faces from her old class namely Taron, A kid who more then always got on her nerves and seemed to be good at it. "Superiority Complex" The aspiring medic Ninja commented to herself summing up the boy in a simple phrase.

She saw Kayo who was busy talking as always though she didn't mind her and actually considered her to be a decent friend. Taking a seat Kayo sat properly and opened her book taking the chance to brush up on anatomy. "I'll sit here and just wait for the senseis like a good student" She again muttered to herself. "Teacher's Pet" She summed herself up in the same simple phrase she uses to sum up the others.


​


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox took notice as Hikaru went inside the hall, she was also someone from the inuzuka clan, the thing that was different among the two of them was that, Hikaru tended to go all spacey and weird, which fox did not understand. She knew him a bit because of course they were in the same clan, they didnt talk much but atleast she respects Hikaru more than the other genin's she could name mainly because she was in the same clan as hers.

She also took note that Kikyo had arrived long before she arrived, she could already smell kikyo even from far away, she smelled of medicine. She didnt dislike it but still it was kind of nauseating at times. She was said to be the "teacher's pet" but fox herself cant seem to think of her as one, seeing that she was the most diligent in class.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 29, 2009)

*The Uchiha Princess!!*

"The Sharingan, A Powerful Kekkei Genkai residing in the eyes of those honorable enough to call themselves true Uchihas" The girl's voice was subtle yet strong as her servants dressed her from her morning attire to her ninja clothing. Being the daughter of the Uchiha Clan leader had it's benefits and one that the girl believed she deserved. She was taught since she was a kid to aim for power and to throw everything else to the wayside. She had grown to believe it. "The Uchiha Clan the rightful heir to the Hokage throne" She continued to recite what her father had called her morning "document". She had said them over and over since her childhood and holds her father's words close to her heart.

Ready to go the Ryoumo left walking in a dignified fashion as any Uchiha should carry themselves. The Uchiha symbol displayed proudly on her back as she walked through the Uchiha districts greeted with bows and the like. Stepping into a large wooden horse drawn carriage the girl was escorted to her academy. The Horses a beautiful white raised strickly for this purpose, The carriage a dark blue with the blazing symbol on the side. Arriving at the academy Ryoumo stepped out and bid farewell to her carriage driver. 

Stepping into the building she made her way up the stairs and saw her "classmates" who had crowded not only the classroom but hallways out of excitement. Bumping a few shoulders and returning glares the Uchiha took her seat ready for her sensei. She couldn't be bothered to remember faces but she did see a few who already had begun to get on her nerves such as Hikaru, Kayo, and Shin. In her eyes they were nothing more then Idiots. She was praying that her sensei would be an Uchiha as she saw no one else as fit to train her.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox smiled faintly as she smelled the smell of wealth inside the building, she couldnt be wrong that was the smell of Ryoumo Uchiha. Not a few minutes later the Uchiha entered the room with her usual demeanor. She didnt dislike her but she wasnt very fond of her either. She smirked slightly as she saw Ryoumo look at Hikaru, Kayo and Shin with an obvious distate. Her dog kiba seemed to take notice of where fox was looking, Kiba slicked over to the Uchiha smelling her out then went back to Fox after awhile. Kiba seemed to take into consideration that the Uchiha smelled like someone worthy to take notice of. Fox, listed off the people that Kiba thought would be good ninja's. There was Gatrom (The puppeter), Taron (The Genius), Kikyo (The one that smelled like medicine) and the Uchiha (The Princess). Shin, Kayo, Kisuke and Hikaru also smelled like they would be better if they try harder.


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

Taron raised an eyebrow as the Uchiha girl surveyed the class from her seat which she had chosen. He noiced that she raised her nose up everyone. '_That girl is worse than the damn Hyuuga's,_' He thought to himself. He envisioned her on a dangerous mission; She would probably think that her team mates would gladly lay their lives on the line for the prissy girl's sake.

Taron noticed how that Ryoumo had sat in the seet infront of him. He griinned as he leaned in close to the girls ear. "Youv'e got a rude awakening, Uchiha."


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox narrowed her eyes as she saw the genius leaning towards the princess, well she didnt really care what the two were talking about thats why she refrained from listening in, however if the two were to fight in the middle of class she would have to do something about it. She was wary of the genius and the princess both of them thinks too highly of themselves and seemed most likely to start a fight, she dislikes fight.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 29, 2009)

*The Jounin's Introduced!*

"Ughhh Girls....Why can't they ever shut up? Now I know what you're thinking That I'm some male chauvinistic pig who believes woman should be locked away in the kitchen cooking for their man. Well You're wrong, I have nothing against woman in particular. In fact I was raised in an entire househould of woman. My Mother and Grandmother use to be Kunoichi from this village but now seem to be the Kage's of my personal Hell. My sisters use me as a errand boy for whatever useless task they need to be done at the moment.

And somehow I'm able to survive all that on a daily basis without driving my head through my wall. However for some particular unknown reason these girls manages to get under my skin" The boy's thoughts come to an end as we see Okiru sitting in his chair holding his head as two girls debate about who is the cutest boy in their class. "If only a knew fuuinjutsu I'd seal away their voice box for all eternity" Okiru fantasize the peace and quiet that would follow once they're ability to speak was stripped away.

"Youv'e got a rude awakening, Uchiha." 

Taron whispered into the proper girl's ear without batting an eye or moving she responded. Her eyes close as if he wasn't worthy of her sight "If you wish to keep you're tongue intact you'll back away now" Ryoumo said she was serious, She hated interacting with anyone who wasn't Uchiha. Her racism towards other clans was great especially towards the Hyuuga's depicting them as only lesser versions of Uchihas. "See what I mean. The girls here are crazy" Okiru said continuing his mental diary.

"And where the hell are the jounin's they're suppose to be here already. Bet they'll come up with some lame excuse like "Oh we we're busy with paper work" or something else along those lines that adults are trained to spew out" Just then a muscular young man in his twenties walk in. His pants held on by numerous belts and his hair messy he certaintly didn't look jounin material. Taking the time to scrath his ass and yawn the man finally spoke. "SHUT IT!" His voice booming through the class room bringing in end to discussions. 

"Team 1 Listen up! Ryoumo Uchiha" The Girl Nodded "Fox Inuzuka" he Name ringed out from his mouth. "Kikyo Hasagi" The girl busy studying anatomy. "I'm You're Jounin Sensei, The King of Taijutsu, The SEXIEST MAN IN KONOHA!" His sleepy demeanor dissapating "ADMIRE IN AWE! I AM SOUSUKE HIGARAMI!" He said yelling at the top of his lungs.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox sweatdrop as she looked at her "sensei", he smelled of sweat and seriously she can practically smell his vanity like it was his own personal perfume. He was strong that was sure, even someone not from the Inuzuka clan would know that fact. Kiba jumped towards the sensei smelling him out, and kiba jumped back as the sensei shouted out the sexiest man in konoha. Fox sweatdropped some more at that.

Everyone in her team were all too... self absorbed. Her sensei is a vain jounin, her teammates are a self worshipping princess and a person who would take notice of a book first before the surrounding area. She can already see a lot of bad potentials for this team. All of them are too self absorbed. Her job would be harder than normal, sigh...


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

"*A little princess like you? Quite doubtful." *Taron grinned at the self absorbed girl. "*I may be shit in a Physical fight but try me and you will be seriously considering a new career path. I can make your brain so fucked up that even your decendant Sasuke would not withstand it.* He grinned maliciously, leaning back in his seat as the  self proclaimed Tai Jutsu King shouted out some stupid nonsense. "*All I can say is I'm glad I won't have to deal with you're shit.*." He muttered out of earshot of everyone else.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 29, 2009)

*Kayo's outburst and Minori's appearance.*

Kayo's devilish turned into that of an angel as she patted Shin on the head for his apology about calling her fat. She really couldn't stay mad at him they've been childhood friends for her's a tradition of the Yamnaka, Nara and Akimichi clan.

"No prob Shin we're cool!" Then as she was getting ready to explain about the sense's some more, a flood of kids came pouring in and ever worse than the regular students were the damn arrogant clan members. "Fucking failchia's dirty this place up with all there fail and what not." She attempted to whisper, but it came out a little to loud. Most people in the room heared her, but Kayo couldn't really give a damn.

So once again she tried to pick up where she left off only to get interrupted *again* by somenoe.

"SHUT IT!" His voice booming through the class room bringing in end to discussions. Team 1 Listen up! Ryoumo Uchiha"[/COLOR] The Girl Nodded "Fox Inuzuka" he Name ringed out from his mouth. "Kikyo Hasagi" The girl busy studying anatomy. "I'm You're Jounin Sensei, The King of Taijutsu, The SEXIEST MAN IN KONOHA!" His sleepy demeanor dissapating "ADMIRE IN AWE! I AM SOUSUKE HIGARAMI!" He said yelling at the top of his lungs.

Kayo gasped in surprise and smriked on the inside "We'll a visual example is better than me just telling them." She though to herself as she rather excitedly pointed a finger at Sousuke. "That's the yaoi guy I was telling you about!"

---

The bright sun light made the leaf village glow with beauty and showed off it's many different colors. A gentle breeze shook the trees causing it's branches and leaves to flow wiith the wind and bustle with sound. The streets of Konoha were busy bustling with life of the different people who walked through the streets.

Minori was also one of these people who walked the streets of Konoha. She was on her way to meet the squad she had been assigned.  It was a shock that the Hokage even gave her go again as a sensei considering the unfortunate "Accidents" that her past student's have had under her tutelage mostly during training sessions.

"Another year, another genin squad. Hopefully this team won't annoy me as the others did."

Minori was very famous in the village for her rather monsterous temper that wasn't all that hard to set off. The Hokage had to step in at one time and put her on probation for leveling a wall by the village gate, just because one of the ninja's thought it was the smart thing to "Put her in her place." Well to bad that he didn't know Minori was also famous for having inhuman strength and put the man in hte hospital for nearly a year.

"Ah here we go the academy."

Minori walked in slowly opening the brown doors as she walked to the place the Jonin's were suppose to meet her students. As she walked in she was meet with Sousuke once again showing off his jackassery and a genin who she already knew was Kayo call him out on being a yaoi. Stone faced as ever Minori let her presence be known by walking.

"I don't have time for any of your silly games and what not, so listen up. Team 3 consist of: Gartom Shinolf - Kisuke Aburame - and Shin Nara. Now Line up behind me we'll be leaving soon." Minroi spoke in a demanding tone and stared at the kids as stone faced as ever.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 29, 2009)

Kisuke was too engrossed in her thoughts to realize that everyone was going inside the academy. Blinking, she realized she was one of the few who was still outside, and she quickly ran through the doors. Scrambling into the room, she heard her name from one of the Jounin, who looked less than enthusiastic.

Her eyes widened with admiration. The voice sounded just like her brother's! She quickly made her way over to Minori, and waved to her excitedly. *"Hi, I'm Kisuke Aburame! You're going to be my sensei! Wow, and Shin and Gatrom are my teammates? We're going to be the best team ever, I just know it!"* She was then immediately distracted by a small bug walking along the ground, near Minori's feet. She got on her hands and knees, watching it with her full interest.


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 29, 2009)

*The Jounin's all gather!!*

Sousuke turned his attention from his genin to the voluptious Minori who entered the room all business as usual.

"I don't have time for any of your silly games and what not, so listen up. Team 3 consist of: Gartom Shinolf - Kisuke Aburame - and Shin Nara. Now Line up behind me we'll be leaving soon." Minori spoke in a demanding tone and stared at the kids as stone faced as ever. 

Flexing his muscle Sousuke moved in for the "kill" "Hey Minori how's ya been? Still thinking about me?" His sly comment earning him a glare that would scare the devil himself. Back during their ANBU days Sousuke had make the mistake of making the same type of sly comment causing him to be punched through the Konoha gate walls and put into the infirmary for an entire year. Remembering this he quickly backed off and saved the attempt for much better time.

Sousuke's Team had lined up around him. Ryoumo looked as apathetic as ever, Fox was in her busy scoping out the competition, and Kikyo was busy studying away. Sighing heavily Sousuke rubbed his head "These are my students? G-great" He said with a sense of sarcasm in his voice. Kikyo spoke up and said "Sensei did you know that Humans shed about 600,000 particles of skin every hour - about 1.5 pounds a year. By 70 years of age, an average person will have lost 105 pounds of skin" Turning back to his jounin Peer he commented "Hey Minori mind swapping kids, This ones weiiiirrdd" Emphasing the weird part.

*-Pet Shop, Konohagakure-*

"There it is complete" A soft spoken man said as we see a large mural covering an entire shop.

*Spoiler*: __ 







*"WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY SHOP?!" The *story owner asked in a frenzied panic, He had asked the jounin to paint his shop as he had heard of his artistic reputation but now began to regret ever asking him. Unfortunately for him the Jounin had ignored him and was on his way. "The Life of an artist is that of self searching and mental starvation" The "wise" Jounin spoke taking a swig of his sake. Looking at the academy he thought "This place needs Artistic enhancement" Before entering.

*-Academy Classroom-*

Entering the Room the Artistic Jounin was greeted by his jounin peers. "Yo what took you so long Neiko?" Sousuke asked who while still asking his question was trying to find a way to cop a feel on Minori without her noticing. Shaking his head Neiko took the lead "Buddha would be ashamed Sousuke" "Shove you're buddhist crap up you're ass" He quickly retorted. "Are they really suppose to be jounin?" Okuri asked himself. "Team 2, Hikaru Inuzuka, Kayo Akimichi, Taron Hitori. I Am sorry for being late, I Have dishonored you!" The man bowed ready to stab himself with his sword though was stopped by the jounins. "Dramatic asshole" Sousuke commented. 

*WITH THE JOUNIN'S PRESENT WHAT WILL HAPPEN WITH THE GENIN!?*


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Nov 29, 2009)

[e n t e r]
_Fuji Li_
*Konoha*​
I strode through the streets bold as ever, my jacket flapping aorund some in the wind, my newly obtained Konoha head band tied around my neck. 
*"Team Four, eh" * 
grinning.  
*"They better not fugg with me."*​
I stop a few metres away from the team meeting spot pulling a can of spray paint out from my pouch.

*"Bitches."*​

The clacking of the ball within the can stirred something inside as I presesd down on the nozzle fo the clan a black mist erupting from the small hole. Across the wall, my masterpiece. The Li clan symbol with my name printed elquently beneath it. 

I drop the spray can and finsih the short walk to the academy prepared to meet my team.​
[enter]
*Baika Ibara*
*Kiri*​
The new apprentice of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist walked slowly to his appointed area, he had yet to find out who his sensei would be, nor did he seem to care. The perpetual mist that was common within the village fell upon his fair skin, but it didn't bother him. It soothed him.

He had always been attracted to the art of the sword; destructive yet graceful and eloquent. Always was a mystery to him, maybe this would give the young boy a chance to solve it.

[enter]
*Nirashi Cora Hyoushi*
Suna​
A newly announced genin made his way towards the Sunagakure Ninja Academy to meet his new team and sensei. He went over some old rhymes of his in his head as he walked.

The boys name was Nirashi, a self-appointed member of the dwindling Hyoushi clan in Suna. Now he'd be able to use his beat-boxing skills in his ninja life, just like the Cold Crush Brothers did long before his time.

The thoughts of who his team mates would be intrigued him slightly, he'd be sure to make his deceased father proud.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 29, 2009)

Ignoring Sousuke and his all to obvious advances before she caved his face in. Though she could see why this time his was so intrested with her. Instead of usually just wearing the tactical Jonin vest zipped up she keep it open with a green tank top and green pants.  She then looked down to the Aburame at her feet. Lazily Minori reached down and picked the small child up by the collar who hadn't really even noticed it as she played with the bug in her hand. She gave an inward sigh and placed the girl right behind her as she waited for the other two genin to show themseleves.

Then to complete the Jonin squad leaders walking in late was none other than the melodramatic artist himself. "Yo Neiko, looks like your late.....again. Not that this really wasn't expected of you." Realizing he was late Neiko went into his usual 'I have shamed you" phase and tried to kill himself with his sword, but Sousuke stopped him which reminded Minori of something oddly.

She reached out and grabbed the necklace around Sousuke's and pulled him down to eye level with her. "I know you just attempted to cop a feel on me, so let me ask you this question. Do you wanna fly Sousuke?"

---

"So the yaoi one's name is Sousuke, the rather large muscle she-hulk is Minroi and the last one who is my sensei is the fancy, pancy artist Neiko." Kayo made sure to memorize all this as she slowly walked behind her sensei who looked kind of badass if you can get pass his dramatic attitude.

The kids began to line up behind there squad leader. Kayo gave a deep sigh as she, not because of any depression, but she was so happy. "Ah this is good I have an Inuzuka on my team and some other guy. Here I was thinking I was going to get paired him with a Hyugga or worse a failchiha or even worse! The greatest failchia in all of the academy Ryoumo Failchiha." It wasn't a secret to anyone and if you asked her she would tell you. Kayo had a deep hate for the Hyugga and Uchiha clans.

Mostly stemming from their arrogant attiude and the constant saying of their the strongest clan in Konoha and what not. Her hate filled thoughts were interrupted as a loud growl some what like a bear filled the class room. Kayo gave a big smile and held her small stomach.

"I'm hungry."


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 29, 2009)

"YAOI?!" Sousuke called out hearing the outrageous accusation.

"Fancy Pancy Artist? Have I Failed You?!" Neiko called out in his familar melodramatic fashion.

Before the manly jounin could confront the girl Minori grabbed at his necklace "I know you just attempted to cop a feel on me, so let me ask you this question. Do you wanna fly Sousuke?" He knew he shouldn't but the perverted jounin just couldn't resist especially with a genin believing him to be involved in Yaoi acts. "Does It involve my mouth between youre--" 

*BAAAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The sound of Minori's fist slamming into his face roared through the class room as the jounin crashed into a nearby tables resulting in a confetti of paper work. *"WHOA!" *The class called out admiring the jounin's superhuman strength. The Uchiha looked at Minori who dusted her hands of the Jounin and made a mental note "She's definetly strong, She might even be worthy if she were an Uchiha" The Uchiha princess ignored the annoying Akimichi clan girl as her father always told her not to play with garbage.

Sousuke got up to everyones surprise rubbing his jaw, his mouth filled with a bit a blood. "Knew I shouldn't have said that" He said casually taking the lead of his team. *"HE SURVIVED THAT!?"* One of the other genin's called out, Okuri was surprised as well "These guys...Maybe they really are jounin" "Team 1 we're outta here" Sousuke said getting ready to leave the room. Standing up Okuri interrupted "Hey where's our sensei?" Neiko looked around and nodded. "She's coming"  "Personally I rather get outta here before that nutjob gets here" Sousuke added. "Who is she?" Okuri asked. "Three Faced Karui" Sousuke said with a smile.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 29, 2009)

Shin was instantly relieved when the jounins entered the classroom and Kayo patted him on the head forgiving him. Shin then jumped onto a desk and and started yelling. "I LIVE ANOTHER DAY! AWESOMENESS CAN NEVER BE BEATEN!" Shin laughed loudly as a scary looking woman walked into the classroom.


"I don't have time for any of your silly games and what not, so listen up. Team 3 consist of: Gartom Shinolf - Kisuke Aburame - and Shin Nara. Now Line up behind me we'll be leaving soon." Minroi spoke in a demanding tone and stared at the kids as stone faced as ever. 

"WHOOHOO! Finally my sensei is here!" As Shin started to walk happily towards Minori-sensei when she sent Sousuke-sensei flying in one punch. As a matter of fact he was only a couple of inches away and felt a strong wind that almost knocked him down as Sousuke went flying. Shin looked back in awe at his sensei and he ran to her as fast as he could.

"Sensei your awesome is on a different scale than others!" Shin stood up and recomposed himself and then pointed right at her face. "BUT! My awesome is still to great for you sensei! For I am Nara Shin the most awesome ninja to ever walk the earth!" Shin turned to the rest of the genin and pointed at them. "JUST YOU ALL WATCH! With my already awesome combined with my sensei's awesome training I will truly be the most awesome ever!"


----------



## Michellism (Nov 29, 2009)

_*Kikyo*_

As her sensei went flying by and crashing into the wall Kikyo hurried up to tell him something. "Sensei did you know The average human produces 25,000 quarts of spit in a lifetime, enough to fill two swimming pools?" Kikyo as the rubble of the what use to be a desk began to shake and move. Her sensei back up on his feet "Not now Kid" He said as he took the lead again this time to leave the classroom.

As the Team regathered Kikyo took Ryoumo aside, Sousuke busy answering another genin's question. "I'm sorry about you're lost Ryoumo" Her words filled with a hint of sorrow, Despite her royal appearence and smug attitude Kikyo knew that she was still a young girl underneath all that. "I Don't need you're sympathy" She merely said regaining her regal like compusure. Kikyo didn't take it personal and took out a small piece of paper quizzing herself on human diseases.
​
*Hikaru*

Hikaru on the otherhand was busy listening to the others conversation, Apparently squad 4's leader was less then stable. Munching on a bag of pop corn that seemed to appear out of nowhere the Inuzuka girl cowered next to her pet dog as if listening to a ghost story. "Gee Yabimichi what do you think She's Like? If even the jounin's are scared of her she most be some kinda demon" With that Hikaru went into her own mind imaginaning the woman.

_How Hikaru Imagined the Sensei Looked_

*Spoiler*: __ 









She shuddered at the thought of it. Her artistic sensei had now join her in the panicking and the two shared the bowl of pop corn. "She is a demon the likes that even the greatest artist could not depict" Hikaru listened as the man continued to describe her. Sousuke through in folklore of her eating children and wearing their skin as battle prizes. Holding her dog Yabimichi close to her the two looked at the senseis. "SCCARRYYYY" The girl muttered to herself.


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

"Team 2, Hikaru Inuzuka, Kayo Akimichi, Taron Hitori. I Am sorry for being late, I Have dishonored you!" Taron watched as the man pull out his sword and go through the motions to stab himself. He made nothing off it as he went back to his thoughts of treason and contemplating his future with his new team mates.

He gazed towards the Akimichi and Inuzuka girls in question. He imagined them on a standard B-Rank mission. It took all of half of a second considering their personalities, skill sets, and the danger and surprizes that a B-Rank mission consisted of,

They'll die.

Taron rolled his eyes as he turned back to watching their senseis squabble amongst themselves. He did'nt even bat an eye lid as the 'sexiest man in Konoha' was throttled into the wall.

"So what the hell's next?" Taron voiced up half heartedly. The senseis were here, the teams had been called out. Thats great. He didn't particularly care if or if not the senseis were just putting on a show for the first day, but there was absolutely no point staying behind when they were supposed to leave after they had their names called out.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 29, 2009)

"Sensei your awesome is on a different scale than others!" Shin stood up and recomposed himself and then pointed right at her face. "BUT! My awesome is still to great for you sensei! For I am Nara Shin the most awesome ninja to ever walk the earth!" Shin turned to the rest of the genin and pointed at them. "JUST YOU ALL WATCH! With my already awesome combined with my sensei's awesome training I will truly be the most awesome ever!"

Minori looked intently at the boy and his excessive loudness. _"He's a Nara?" _Minori questioned in disbelief that this kid was of the Nara clan. Most of the Nara's were laid back and very intellectual, but him on the other hand. "Kid, do me a favor. Get behind me and shut up until I tell you guys to talk again." 

Another genin who wasn't on Minori's squad spoke up in a rather rude way about what's next. Thankfully for him he wasn't apart of Minori's squad so putting in his place wasn't her job. "Good luck with him Neiko, and I also suggest you hurry up before Kauri get's here. It's to early in the morning for me to be dealing with her." With that said and her squad in line she walked out of the academy toward the gate.

"We've already been assigned out first mission. So from here on out your member's of Team 3." She told her squad.

---

With the other two Jonin gone and Kayo finally done convincing her sensei that he didn't shame her they were left alone with a few other kids. Another growl filled the class room as Kayo touched her stomach once again. "I'm getting very hungry now." She whined somewhat, but knowing her place she still waited for her sensei to lead the way.

So while she waited Kayo decided to observe her teammates. The Inuzuka she already knew who's name was Hikaru. A pretty nice girl though Kayo kind of labled her as somewhat of a sissy hopefully that opinion would change. Now the other child she wasn't very familar with.

"Taron?" She thought to herself trying to remember the name, but it didn't ring a bell. She glanced in his direction and felt a small bit of annoyance in her gut from the way he was standing. "He reminds me to much of those damn Failchiha's and Hyuuga's."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 29, 2009)

Kisuke felt herself being lifted up, and plopped onto her feet by her new sensei. She looked up at her, filled with admiration. She was really strong, probably even stronger than her brother. She let the bug fall off her palm, and looked around spotting Shin joining her. *"Hi Shin! Isn't it great, we're going to be on the same team! And Gatrom will be with us too!"*

The punch and the subsequent leaving of the other jounin hardly phased her. Heck, she didn't even notice it. Her one track mind caught the best of her once more, as she was too excited to be worrying about her sensei's rather short fuse. 

She started to follow her new sensei, a big smile on her face. *"Team 3! Team 3! We're going to be cool just like sensei, right Shin?"*


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 29, 2009)

Shin frowned when his sensei told him to shut up and follow her. But to him becoming a stronger and greater ninja was more important because in his mind he would be the strongest ninja someday and even Minori wouldn't be able to touch him. Kisuke was completly oblivious to her surrondings however and was marching behind Minori chanting happily. 

*"Team 3! Team 3! We're going to be cool just like sensei, right Shin?" *Kisuke proclaimed. "Of course being cool comes naturally with being awesome and since i'm so awesome there is no doubt that we will be cool!" Shin positioned himself behind Kisuke marching along with her and joining in on the chant "Team 3 Team 3." "Um wait where's Gatrom? He hasn't seemed to join us yet."


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

"Taron?" He heard his name. The boy in question turned his eyes towards Kayo and gave her a look that dared her to talk to him. "He reminds me to much of those damn Failchiha's and Hyuuga's" A slight smile formed on Taron's lips as his eyes danced in amusment.

"*Akimichi...*" He had to think about it for a bit, the girl certainly didn't show the most predictable trait of that clan. "*She reminds me of the little girl who died on her first mission into the big wide world.*" He said in a loud whisper, completely mocking Kayo.


"*I really sugest you don't try and place me with those 'elite' clans that don't even have the foresight to realise that they are running themselves into a road of ruin." *He said voicing his oppinion of those clans fate, he wasn't going to elaborate anymore on his carefully constructed prediction for the ultimate future concerning those clans, assuming they continued the way they were going.

"*I sugest you don't assume anything unless evidence to back it.*" Thats one of mistakes Taron put down that would lead to the girls death.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Nov 29, 2009)

*Baika Ibara*
The Kirigakure genin sat under a sad looking tree, no doubt a result of the relentless mist and lack of sun. Seemingly out of nowhere a man appeared out of the mist. Shocked, Baika stood up quickly, his hand instinctively his hand shot down to his right thigh, prepared to draw two kunai to dispatch of this mysterious man.

But with unmatched grace the man raised a hand and that was enough to stop Baika in his tracks. "My name is Yoshomitsu Mana" his voice was smooth and soft sounding like nothing more than a whisper of the wind. 

Yoshomitsu Mana, one of the Seven Sowrdsmen of the Mist probably one of the more seasoned members being in his early 40s but not looking a day over 25. 

"Yoshomitsu Mana...one of the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. I'm-"

"I know who you are, my new apprentice. Baika Ibara." he says in that same, almost haunting voice.

"If you're one of the Seven Swordsmen though, where's your sword? All I see is that katana on your hip."

Sure enough he only had a standard katana placed on his right hip.

"Well...to put it simply. I've hidden it. When I think you're worthy of possessing it, I'll reveal it's location when the time is right."

Baika knew this wouldn't be easy, but this was just going to be a pain in the ass.

"Are you coming or not?" Mana-sensei asks spinning on his heel slowly and eloquently, he's long white robes getting caugh in the wind as does his long black hair all of it blowing to his left side. Baika slowly walks forward standing to the right of his sensei slowly fading into the mist going god knows where.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 29, 2009)

Gatrom had been watching the other genins with much interest. He nodded back to Taron after seeing the greeting. Taron was always one of the top of their class, together with the Uchiha, and himself, they always placed in the top three. In fact Taron was one of Gatrom's sparring partners. Usually Taron won, but only if he could find out where Gatrom was hiding before his puppets defeated the Gejutsu user.

Looking as his sensei walked through Gatrom sweat dropped. It was Minori. He knew about her. As he watched her strength by punching the other Jounin he knew that he could not be mistaken. This had to be the same Minori that his grandparents talked about.


_Flashback:
One day you will become a great shinobi Gatrom. Your parents were never shinobi but your uncle was very strong. You look a lot like Ace. You even have the same element as he does. I remember back when he used to go out on missions at the academy. He had this teammate named Minori that had super human strength and a super human temper. They met in a fight but soon grew close. Ace ended up dying saving her life on a mission. He always talked fondly of her. _

But he had to know for sure. His uncle had raised him for part of his life and if this person was so important to his uncle he had to know if it was actually her or not.

*"I'm here, I'm here. No need to get too excited. So Minori Sensei, are you the same Minori that was a squad member with my uncle Ace?"*


----------



## Kenju (Nov 29, 2009)

Agito Senju walked down the hallway, although he didn't show it he was joyed by becoming a Genin and getting one step closer to his goal. He didn't need to be told where the class room was, the loud commotion was enough to tell. The young man was definitely late, but he had a good reason for it. The boy placed his hand on the doorknob with full confidence in his eyes and opened it. In his line of sight were a group of weirdos that wore the green Jounin vest, he felt a little disappointment.    

"Forgive me for my tardiness, but I had to align my headband perfectly," as he spoke he scanned around the room and saw many familiar faces. Some he respected, others he disliked, but their was one familiar face that he hoped had not came, Ryoumo Uchiha. His spite for the clan was something his ancestors could relate to. He made his past the others and sat in an open chair with a calm expression.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 29, 2009)

Minori looked down at Gatrom in surprise, catching her off guard asking about an all to familiar name. It had been a long time since someone asked her about Ace so long that she assume most people forgot about him. Then an obvious answer dawn on Minori as she recited her Genin names in her head.

"I knew your last name sounded familiar to me. Yea, I knew Ace he was a friend of mine back at the academy. He was even on my squad and even as we got older every team mission I was ever given he always happened to be on that squad." Minori said plainly as she lead her team toward the gate. "Why did you want to know about that?"


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 29, 2009)

"Forgive me for my tardiness, but I had to align my headband perfectly," Taron let out an audible snort when he heard the leaf village patriot walked in. Agito was not one person Taron could tolerate, and his herritage made Taron want to punch him. Or at least make him see the village burn hundreds of times over.

"It still looks shit you know."


----------



## Kenju (Nov 29, 2009)

"It still looks shit you know." 

Agito actually took Taron's insult seriously and in a rush tried to straighten it out. A second or so he realizes that it was just another insult that Taron usually gave to him. The boy quickly regained his cool and turned his attention towards his former classmate. "Still as jealous as ever, Taron," Agito mentioned as he placed both of his hands his desk properly. Taron was one of the people that Agito respected for his Genius, but also disliked him for his usual rude attitude towards the more highly regarded clans,"maybe you should show more recognition for one of the founding clans, heck you could probably be my assistant."


----------



## migukuni (Nov 29, 2009)

Fox sighed and wondered if she can just get out of the village and be a renegade ninja somewhere, she doesnt have any family nor friends in this village anyway. Her sensei was the yaoi guy and really smelled of vanity, her teammates was too self absorbed to notice anyone else. She wondered if she can even get along with her two teammates. Her sensei was punched through the desk and just stood up again, thinking how stupid her sensei was to let himself get smacked down.

The Senju was late and fox can already invision Taron jumping at his throat, Fox siddled a bit closer to where the two was, if a fight insued she would have to be the first one to stop them.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 30, 2009)

*Ace basically raised me as a father when my parents die. He always spoke... fondly... of you.* Gatrom replied to Minori. 

As Gatrom and his team was on their way out the door, Gatrom heard the comment that Taron had made and shook his head. There Taron went again trying to pick a fight with everyone he deemed lower than himself. Which was just about everyone. It seemed to Gatrom that he was hiding something however. He would have to think about that later. The newcomer was one of the Senju clan. Gatrom looked at him and gave a curt nod. The boy might've been too worried about his appearance to notice but Gatrom didn't dislike him. Anyone that stood up for their clan without being too much of a dousch was ok in his book.

As Gatrom followed the rest of his team, he reached back to pat the scroll that was strapped to his back. His puppet, chameleon, was inside. Gatrom's thought's went back to the morning's events as he remembered oiling each and every joint of his wooden friend that would serve to be not only his primary means of attack but also his main defense against death in the Shinobi world.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 30, 2009)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> Suna​
> A newly announced genin made his way towards the Sunagakure Ninja Academy to meet his new team and sensei. He went over some old rhymes of his in his head as he walked.
> 
> The boys name was Nirashi, a self-appointed member of the dwindling Hyoushi clan in Suna. Now he'd be able to use his beat-boxing skills in his ninja life, just like the Cold Crush Brothers did long before his time.
> ...



Prince was excited today, afterall he had wanted to be a genin eversince he graduated from the academy 3 yrs ago, and finally at long last his parents gave the go signal to become a genin since he was now 12 and old enough! He waited in the hall impatiently, he was the first to arrive today and then an emo looking guy went inside the hall. He gave him a quick once over, this guy seemed to be quite hard to understand, but right now he seemed relax and calm, well that was good thing, Prince thought.


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 30, 2009)

"Still as jealous as ever, Taron," He raised an eyebrow as Agito cooly strode over to his desk and put them on it in a pompous manner.

"Maybe you should show more recognition for one of the founding clans, heck you could probably be my assistant."

He couldn't help but burst out laughing at this. The sound of Taron's laughter was not the joyous outburst of an adolescant child but more one that would destroy one's entire belief system.

"*Listen Senju*," Taron said as he calmed himself down, fits of giggles still slipping through the filter. "*I couldn't give a flying fuck about your ancestors or the founding clans of this village.*" Taron stood up so he was grinning madly in Agito's face. "*Why don't you just piss off and preach your 'respect your elders' shit to someone who gives a damn.*"


----------



## migukuni (Nov 30, 2009)

Fox stayed a bit close to the two but not listening in on them nor taking a step on stopping what they were doing. If one of the two even started punching she would step up quickly enough to stop the two. In the corner of Fox's eyes she saw that Gatrom and his team were already starting to go out, and her team was still inside her sensei flirting with either the 3rd team sensei or the 2nd team sensei. She still remember that her sensei was the "yaoi one"


----------



## Rakiyo (Nov 30, 2009)

*Team 1*

"Alright team let's get out of here" The Narcissitic jounin announced as he began to lead his team out of the academy and into the Konoha streets. Ryoumo looked around observing the villagers and noted to herself the lack of Uchiha praise and symbol amongst the village. "A Shame" She merely thought to herself dignified as always. The blazing symbol on her back displayed for the rest of her team. "So where are we going Sousuke?" The Uchiha asked adressing the jounin by his name rather then by title.

Combing his hair with his hand Sousuke explained "Well little missy ya see we usually are to train you guys but we've been assigned in urgent mission so we're leaving the village right away" "Right away? Where to?" Ryoumo asked she wasn't really intrested she just wanted to know. "The Land of Monkeys" He said standing in front of his team in front of the large Konoha gates. "The Land of Monkeys?" The team retorted.

*Team 2*

Looking at his team Neiko wanted to do a quick bonding excersise "Okay team gather around" The sensei said rather serious. The three stood around not really knowing what to expect. "Place You're hands out" The three genin exchanged glances then finally conceded to the demand.

*SHOOOSH!*

In an instant the three were handcuffed to the artistic jounin. *"WHAT THE HELL!?"* Taron was the first to complain as he struggled to get free. "We shall bond through pain, Through sharing everything! COME TEAM 2 WE'RE OFF TO THE LAND OF STEAM!" With that the sensei ran off full speed dragging his team behind via handcuffs. The three genin struggled to stay on there feet as the eratic Jounin continued to run through the halls and out into Konoha. 

*Team 4*

Before the students could relax a sudden flash bomb went off in the classroom. Purple smoke filled the room and old japanese kabuki music could be heard. As the smoke began to settle a silhoutted figure could be seen.

*"Genin of the Leaf have no fear as the dust of battle settles. Even demons have heard of my name and cower in my presence"*

The smoke continue to be filter and the person's appearence became clearer and clearer. The genin all watched dumbfounded as the jounin continued her own little speech.

*"Birthed with Kunai in hand and passion in my heart. I AM SQUAD FOUR LEADER KARUI HYUUGA!!!!!!" *

As the smoke finally dissipated the jounin was now as clear as day as the classroom continued to watch. *"Whose the lucky students of mine?"* She said with a grin.

*-Sunagakure-*

The sand's kicked up as the howling wind echoed through the air. In the midst of the swirling sand and large man made towers stood a boy sitting atop a roof. His white hair dancing with the wind as his black hoody saved his eyes from the harsh enviorment. "My first day as a Ninja" The boy thought to himself as the wind continue to blow. Pushing his head back he enjoyed the sand that caressed his skin it almost seemed to speak to him. "Time to go" He merely said as he Shunshin down unto the street and began to head to the academy.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Nov 30, 2009)

_Fuji Li_
Konoha​
*"What the fugg"
thinking
*​This was my sensei, a batshit crazy Hyuuga, maybe she wouldn't be too bad, but we'll see. I step forward.

*"I'm on team four, bitch."*
shoving my hands into my jacket pockets
*"Fuji Li, best artist alive. Learn it."*​
I was going to be as cocky as possible. But where the hell were my other team members.

*Nirashi Hyoushi*
Suna​The young beat-boxer sat in front of the Sunagakure academy trying to come up with a new rap to use on his first mission, but he couldn't seem to come up with anything.

_'Oh well, always did think better in a pinch'_ he thinks to himself shaking his hair out of his face. Now he'd just sit and way for his two team mates to get there. The only thing was, he didn't know who the hell they were.


----------



## Michellism (Nov 30, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Team 1*
> 
> "Alright team let's get out of here" The Narcissitic jounin announced as he began to lead his team out of the academy and into the Konoha streets. Ryoumo looked around observing the villagers and noted to herself the lack of Uchiha praise and symbol amongst the village. "A Shame" She merely thought to herself dignified as always. The blazing symbol on her back displayed for the rest of her team. "So where are we going Sousuke?" The Uchiha asked adressing the jounin by his name rather then by title.
> 
> ...



*Kikyo*

Brushing the bang out of her face Kikyo cleared her throat. Taking out a book she began to clarify to her teammates "The Land of Monkey's is an animal perserve within the Fire country meant to protect the endagered monkey spieces from extinction" "Yea what she said" The jounin added roughly to the explanation. "Sensei did you know Most men have erections every hour to hour and a half during sleep" "NOT NOW KIKYO!" The jounin called out, his face red from the topic. 

"Come on Let's head out" The team began to march out of the village, Minori's team was there as well but she had seemed to take much better control of her team then Sousuke. Kikyo turned her attention to fox, Her dog kiba around her as always. Taking a mental note Kikyo always wondered why fox was so quiet, even during their academy days Fox wasn't one to actively reach out and make friends though Kikyo was in no position to talk.

During her whole time at the academy Kikyo only made one friend and it as hard as it may seem to believe but it was Ryoumo Uchiha the seemingly dignified Princess of the Uchiha Clan. Kikyo's obsession with Anatomy had certainly put on a heir of strangeness to her and might've been the main cause of why many avoided her. Ryoumo on the other hand respected her knowledge and treated her somewhere between a maid and an advisor, The closest thing to being a friend when it came to Uchihas. Watching a bird nest it self on a branch Kikyo thought "Wonder how this mission will go?"​
*Hikaru*

Hikaru was busy trying to keep up with her sensei who was suprisingly fast despite carrying around such a large sword. "S-sensei slow down" The girl called out as she was barely able to keep her feet on the ground. Just then a watermelon merchant appeared out of nowhere "OH NO! MISTER WATCH OUT!" The man quickly jumped out of the way but Neiko made no attempt to move and bllitz threw watermelon cart and all. Yabimichi had managed to grab a hold of broken watermelon that had flown at him and began to munch away.

"Hey don't eat too much you'll get sick" Hikaru scolded her dog who was safely tucked into her shirt. The dog didn't care as he happily munched away at it. Dodging a few old ladies the team could finally see the large gate that kept the village safe. "We will make an Artistic Exit" "An Artistic Exit what does that mean?!" Hikaru called out worried her sensei would pull some insane stunt. For once her imagination was correct as the sensei quickly through an explosive tag on the floor and stood on it. *"SENSEI WHAT ARE YOU DOING!"* The team called out as the hissing sound of the tag filled their ears.

*BOOOM!!!*

The Explosion acting as a catapult sending them over the Gate, Using his excellent chakra control the artist ran down the gate with his unfortunate team behind him. Minori quickly moved out of the way as Neiko crash down to where she was standing. "NEIKO WHAT THE HELL!" She called out her temper flaring. "Learn to appreciate art Minori" Neiko simply stated and continued running dragging his team along.

*Sora*

"Rather Strange" The genin commented on the entrance of his seemingly eccentric squad leader, Though the statement smelled of Irony as the kid took a swig of glue. Yes you read right Glue. Though and this may sound hard to believe, Sora is normal he has the one weird quirk of eating glue an act that results in him..well. Getting up to his feet his deamenor was that of a drunken slob.

"Are You Suppose to be our sensei?" He said struggling to stay on his feet. The sensei seemed unphased as she was as mentally stable as a bowl of soup. "YA DAMN RIGHT!" She said followed by a giant laugh patting the genin on his back. "So you're one of the lucky little bastards on my squad well nice to meet ya whats you're name?" Without a second thought Sora grabbed on to his sensei's boobs an act that would probably cost him dearly.


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 30, 2009)

Taron gritted his teeth in frustration as he and the two girls who he probably would never respect enough to call team mates (and who, quite frankly, were to annoying for him to stand) and himself dragged along behind their sensei. By. Fucking. Handcuffs.

"S-sensei slow down" He heard the Inuzuka call out as she stumbled along the ground.

"*What? Scared?*" He tauted as he 'accildentally' coat hangered some random civilian with the chain as he moved about, easily keeping pace with their sensei. '_Now if only it were bladed, this would make a sweet weapon._' He kept that morbid thought to himself as he grinned at the bladed version of the chain hitting the girl they just passed.

"An Artistic Exit what does that mean?!" Taron heard the scream. He looked around in time to see Neiko put an explosive tag on the ground.

This was the first time Taron let out a few words that had nothing to do with insults.

"*Oh shi-" *He was cut off as the team was sent sky rocketing.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 30, 2009)

Iwagakure:


Jack Daniel woke up leaned up against the trunk of a tree. He had cuts on his face and was naked except for his underwear. Next to him were three apparently used condoms. Dried blood was crusted around the corners of his mouth. His head felt as if someone had taken a war hammer to it. Then, Jack looked down and next to the stump there was in fact a war hammer. "That makes sense." Was all he could mutter to himself as he managed to right himself onto both feet.

"Shit today is sign in day for the Genin squads isn't it? I might as well hit the bar on the way over, it is on the way..."


----------



## South of Hell (Nov 30, 2009)

Iwa:

"So your saying you want me on the team consiting of this years top graduates?" Hiro asked the Sensei's at the Iwa academy. "Who are they?" Not being able to read the files in front of him with his obvious handicap.

After listening to the Senseis drabble on about his new team mates he held up his hand, signifying he had heard enough. "So there is a Sanada and a master of the Drunken fist?" He asked them. "So which bar do you reckon this 'Jack Daniels' fellow would be situated at in this point in time?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 30, 2009)

Kisuke gasped as Gatrom joined them. Now they were a full-fledged team; with Shin's cool, Gatrom's presence, and her bugs, they could defeat anybody now. But what caught her attention after that was the mention of a "Senju". It must have bee prestigous, because one of the others seemed to debunk the Senju person for being part of the clan. Turning to her sensei, Kisuke scratched her head.

*"Sensei, what's a Senju? Is that some kind of ramen? Oh, maybe it's a rare type of bug, and they made a clan based around it!"* She didn't even have a clue what she was saying; but she was too caught up in thinking what a Senju was, rather then trying to figure out.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 30, 2009)

Kayo was fuming as her sensei handcuffed them all together and then had the nerve to make her run on an empty stomach. Almost barely able to keep the pace Kayo did her best to catch her footing to keep up with everyone else. He sensei guided with skill through the village, as he bobbed and weaved his way pass civilians with out bumping into to them.

Even if he was being rather skillful about how he lead them Kayo fought to get out of the cuffs that bound her to her sensei and teammates. She tried everything she had on hand to pry the cuffs off. Kunais shurikens, a wire she had managed to snatch while running, hell she even tried eating it. After a while she pretty much just gave up on trying to get out of the cuffs.

"Well at least he hasn't ran or crashed into anything yet." Unfortunately as soon as those words left Kayo's mouth a cart pulled infront of them. "Sensei aren't you going to-No STOP!"

"OH NO! MISTER WATCH OUT!" 

Neiko didn't care as he literally ran over the cart, that Kayo found out was filled with watermelons as he snatched up 3 or 4 of the for a snack. Just minutes later he pulled off yet another stunt much more dangerous than the last one.

"What's that sizzling sou-"

BOOOOM!

Black smoke filled Kayo's lungs and obscured her vision as he flet herself perpelled through the air of the leaf village.

---

"The Senju are a clan who basically were the co-founding fathers of the leaf village some many years ago Kisuke." The little girl behind her look at her with admiration as she took in the information Minori had just giving her. It wasn't to long after that they arrived at the gate of the leaf village when a huge explosion went off behind her and a hurdle of people nearly fall on her.

"NEIKO WHAT THE HELL!" She yelled as her temper began to flare. "Learn to appreciate art Minori" Neiko simply stated and continued running dragging his team along. She stood still as the genin's behind her looked confused at her sudden silence.

"Okay...." Minori said turning around to her team. "I normally have introductions and such and a little training session, but we have no time for that now. We've already received a mission from the Hokage to report to the Land of Rice Paddies. From here on out your to remain in formation behind me. So...for formal introductions I am your Jonin sensei Minroi fujibayashi and you *will* refer to me as sensei or any other honorific. Now let's go we're wasting time."


----------



## Pyro (Nov 30, 2009)

Konoha:

Gatrom waited behind for the rest of his team to leave so that he could take up the back of the formation. The biggest reason for this was that he felt he had the best stealth out of the genin and thus would make the group harder to detect if he was in the back. Also, this way if anything happened he would be able to see it and help protect his teammates. Plus the view of his sensei wasn't too shabby either.  *"This could be fun...* Gatrom muttered as he took his place in the formation.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 30, 2009)

"I couldn't give a flying fuck about your ancestors or the founding clans of this village." ..... "Why don't you just piss off and preach your 'respect your elders' shit to someone who gives a damn." 

Agito became furious from the insults and disrespect to his clan. The boy could of dealt with an insult that was directly sent to him, but this was his ancestors that gave their lives and created this village. The Senju slammed his fist against the table and quickly stood to his feet. Anger could easily be seen in his expression as he locked eyes with Taron who was just a few inches away from his face. "How dare you,.....my clan created the very land that you stand on with your disrespectful feet," he pushed the chair out of his way as he clinched his fist.

"You, your entire clan and almost ever clan in this village probably wouldn't be around if it weren't The First Hokage creating this village. You may not like it, but theres a reason why clans like the Senju, Hyuuga and Uchiha clans are so highly regarded...It's because of the great things and legends they have done for the village. Like a criminal is to be punished for his wrong doings, a hero is to be rewarded for his right doings!" Agito's voice became loud enough for almost the entire class to here him. "So the next time you decide to disrespect an upper clan remember, theres a rea-,." before Agito could fully finish his words Taron had been dragged away with handcuffs, leaving Agito completly confused.


----------



## Bertelsen (Nov 30, 2009)

Shin's eyes flared up when he was told that the team was already going on a mission. The Hokage must have realized how awesome he was and decided that it was ok to send them on a mission so soon was what he thought. "HAHA! Sensei what is our mission in the land of rice-patties?!" Shin was clearly excited at a chance to show off his skills outside of training or the safety of the village. His heart burned with passion to prove how great he was.

"But sensei why do we have to be in a line? Furthermore since i'm so awesome shouldn't I lead?" Shin's head was poking out from the side as he tried to get a better look at his sensei a greedy smile on his face. However she turned and gave him a sharp glance that seemed to drain the life out of Shin. His grin quickly turned to a frown. "Please?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 30, 2009)

Kisuke gasped, and looked up at her sensei with awe. *"Wow, they really did that?"* She didn't have time to say anything else, as an explosion caught her attention. After that, her sensei was barking orders, explaining that their first mission was in the Land of Rice Patties. Giggling, Kisuke eagerly got in line, giddy to be going on her first mission.

_I bet my brother would be so proud of me!_


----------



## Cjones (Nov 30, 2009)

Ignoring Shin as he made his useless pleas about wanting to be infront and being awesome and what not Minori jumped into the tree's toward thier destination. 

"Here's the mission brief: Apparently a farm on the not to far outskirts of the Land of Rice Patties has been experimenting with some kind of pig. During the course of the experimentation an unforeseen incident cause the pigs to escape some place in town. That's the gist of the report, we'll find out more once we talk to the farmer. It shouldn't take us no more than an hour." As she waited for any question from her team Minori bit down on her finger drawing blood and did a sling of small hand signals.

"Summoning Jutsu." She clasped her hand together as a small puff of smoke appeared. In her hand sat red stripped slug and a green striped one. The red stripped one was named Fumiko while the other was Kumiko.

"What can we do for you Minori-sama!" They spoke in a squealing like voice.

"I want the both of you each to deiliver a letter for me." Minroi pulled out two pieces of paper and pushed both of them into each slug's body. "Fumiko you go to Sousuke and Kumiko you go to Neko." Without a moments notice they took off in opposite directions. The note read:


*Spoiler*: __ 



_I know you guys got the speical message from the Hokage, but apparently their are 2   jinchuuriki among our batch. I think it would be best for us to keep a close eye on them.

Minori_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 30, 2009)

Kisuke watched her sensei jump into the trees, and it took a bit before she realized she had to follow her. She gasped, and followed, trying her best to catch up with the rest of her teammates. She was within earshot, enough to hear what the mission was about. _We have to stop a piggy? That doesn't sound too bad._

*"Is the pig dangerous? Like, would it eat people if it could?"* Th thought of a pig eating someone, let alone a rabid, foaming at the mouth one with giant tusks, made Kisuke shiver just a bit.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Nov 30, 2009)

_Baika Ibara_

Shichi Kenkaku no Kiri, that was the name of the feared group in Kirigakure, the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. 

Mana-sensei had had Baika walking for several hours, "Are you ready for your first mission?" he asks quite nonchalantly.

"What?! A mission already? We haven't even trained yet." Baika says shocked.

"It's to measure your ability, if you die you're obviously not cut out for this. It's a C-rank mission on the outskirts of the village there's a group of thieves hiding out, they've been taking young children as hostages and selling them into a slave trade. Find the hostages, release them and find out who's pulling the strings. If anything gets to complicated I'll be there."

Baika was literally speechless and could find nothing else to say, so he kept walking in silence. Yoshomitsu walked with unmatched graced, it was rare for one of the Seven Swordsmen to be walking down a street and his elogent disposition quickly led on to who he was.

The pair exited the village and went off in search of the thieves hideout.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 30, 2009)

Michellism said:


> *Kikyo*"Sensei did you know Most men have erections every hour to hour and a half during sleep" "NOT NOW KIKYO!" The jounin called out, his face red from the topic.
> 
> "Come on Let's head out" The team began to march out of the village, Minori's team was there as well but she had seemed to take much better control of her team then Sousuke. Kikyo turned her attention to fox, Her dog kiba around her as always. Taking a mental note Kikyo always wondered why fox was so quiet, even during their academy days Fox wasn't one to actively reach out and make friends though Kikyo was in no position to talk.​



Fox was a bit shocked when Taron was pulled in by a chain from his sensei but of course she showed no outward appearance of being shocked. A few minutes later though her sensei and teammates where ready to go out and she followed suit. She admired the uchiha logo though of course no one knows that, she doesnt dislike the uchiha nor does she have fondness of them but she thinks that they're logo was quite regal although a bit bland but still... its her kind of art.

Fox smiled faintly as kikyo said something about men's erection cycle, she wanted to cut in and add to her information that men actually get  perverted thoughts every 8 minutes, but decided that Kikyo doesnt need to know it... or does she? well whatever. Fox felt kikyo look at her for a few seconds making her a bit flustered, then finally she went back to looking at her book, she sighed silently as kikyo went back to her book.

At the Konoha gates one of the jounin sensei Minori was there, then Fox heard an explosion just a little bit behind them and looked up to see Neiko and his team flying, Fox stiffled a laugh as she saw Taron's face with bulging eyes, hahaha, it was so not like "the genius" to have that face. Then Neiko fell on Minori and talked about art and stuff. Fox just silently watched while thinking how funny they are.


----------



## migukuni (Nov 30, 2009)

Pyro said:


> Iwagakure:
> 
> "Shit today is sign in day for the Genin squads isn't it? I might as well hit the bar on the way over, it is on the way..."





South of Hell said:


> Iwa:
> 
> "So your saying you want me on the team consiting of this years top graduates?" Hiro asked the Sensei's at the Iwa academy. "Who are they?" Not being able to read the files in front of him with his obvious handicap.
> 
> After listening to the Senseis drabble on about his new team mates he held up his hand, signifying he had heard enough. "So there is a Sanada and a master of the Drunken fist?" He asked them. "So which bar do you reckon this 'Jack Daniels' fellow would be situated at in this point in time?"



"hup, hup, hup!!" Akihiko said as he stepped on tree branches going down to Iwagakure, he and his clan lived in the outskirts of the village a little off to the forest, there they have their seclusion and they can practice their arts without people having to look and all that. He was trained ever since he was a kid in the art of summoning, he made a pact with his Summon Familiar when he was still 12, going to another part of the world by use of a magic scroll that can only be used by the leaders of the Sanada Clan, soon when he was strong enough he would also be able to use that scroll like it was rightfully his.

Akihiko patted the five summon scrolls that was on his belt, the Sanada clan's summoning scrolls were smaller than the regular scrolls mainly because it was their main weapon for combat. Even though he had 5 summon scroll only one was resided, the one with his Summon Familiar Razor. He finally arrived at Iwagakure, he stretched and started going to the academy. He was pretty sure he was early, but oh well, that was fine


----------



## Pyro (Nov 30, 2009)

Konoha:

Gatrom just listened as his teammate's excited yells filled his ears. _"It's just going to be a search and find mission, just like all of those cat rescue missions. I don't know why they're getting all excited, they're just going to be disappointed when they find out what they're actually going to have to be doing. Still, at least we're moving at a quick pace, I might even be able to write this off as my training for today."_ He thought to himself. 


Iwagakure:

"You better pay your tab next time you walk in here! No more free drinks for you!" Yelled the barkeeper as Jack stumbled out of the bar. 

"I've gots a job now man. You's got nunthigns to worry bout cause I'm the fucking fucker of da fuck team! Better believer that shit man!" was all Jack could say as a response. Finally he got to the spot where his team was supposed to meet to get their jounin sensei assigned to them.

"Looks like I'm the fastest! Hah... Winner... Me... Hah..."  Jack started to trail off a little bit after this. Then sounds of snoring were soon heard as he waited for the rest of his team to arrive.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 1, 2009)

Shin's eye began to twitch when he was told that their mission had something to do with escaped pigs. This wasn't a real mission this was just a go find the damned animal mission. This surely wouldn't show the world his awesomness anyone could go and find a pig. That's when Shin's nara came out of him. "Sensei if it's just finding pigs this surely wouldn't be a mission. The locals should be able to find them. Besides..." Shin paused for a second. He looked to his left and right. He looked up at Kisuke who gave him an excited smile and back at Gatrom who had a dull look on his face.

He finally looked back up at his sensei who continued to look forward. There was silence but then. "MY AWESOME IS TO MUCH FOR FINDING SOMETHING LIKE PIGS!" SENSEI THERE MUST BE MORE TO THE MISSION! Bandits! Bandits must have taken them so were going to beat them up right? That would surely show my awesome to the world!" Shin envisioned himself on top of a pile of injured bandits with adoring fans all around him. He was giving a speech with a spectacular pose. Shin's eyes turned into sparkles at the thought and he was soon lost in thought.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 1, 2009)

Iwagakure:

When Akihiko arrived at the academy hall, he thought he was the first one who arrived until he heard a snore from the floor. He looked at it and saw a blond guy sleeping in the hall like it was his own bedroom, this irritated him a bit. He poked the guy in the ribs by his foot, the guy still did not budge, he poked a bit harder and the guy finally seemed to wake up a bit, but he couldnt tell since the guy was sleeping in his stomach. A vein popped and he shoved his foot under the guy and flipped him to his back. 

~BAM, good the guy seemed to be awake.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 1, 2009)

ChibiKyuubi said:


> *Nirashi Hyoushi*
> Suna​The young beat-boxer sat in front of the Sunagakure academy trying to come up with a new rap to use on his first mission, but he couldn't seem to come up with anything.
> 
> _'Oh well, always did think better in a pinch'_ he thinks to himself shaking his hair out of his face. Now he'd just sit and way for his two team mates to get there. The only thing was, he didn't know who the hell they were.



Prince went inside the hall and found an emo looking guy who seemed to be beating to some music, whatever that music was, he couldnt guess since he didnt hear anything. He tapped his foot a bit loudly wondering if the guy noticed him. Finally the guy looked up and saw him.

"hey, im Prince Nara, you probably dont know me, but i graduated three years ago and only integrated to a genin team this year because i was too young." Prince said smiling and extending out his hand to the guy. "by the way do you know Harei Chirdatsu? My parents said that he will be one of my teammates, is that you?"


----------



## Pyro (Dec 1, 2009)

Iwagakure:

Jack was RUDELY woken up. It took much effort to make himself get up off of the ground. But, when he did manage to sit up enough to speak, as that managed to come up was, "Sup." Jack then took out a flask and poured himself a shot. Then he poured another one. Then he lifted the second shot up into the air and spoke to Akihiko, "Konohakaze anyone?"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 1, 2009)

Iwa:

Akihiko looked at the drunken guy who was in the floor, as the guy sat up he poured himself a shot from a flask and drank 'where the hell did he hide that, i should have noticed if there was one there'. The guy poured another cup and asked him "konohakaze anyone?" Akihiko merely looked at him not knowing what a konohakaze was. 

"whats a konohakaze? is that the name of what your drinking?" Akihiko asked, thinking if he should recieve the offered drink or not. "im akihiko sanada, you?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 1, 2009)

*Team 1*

The warm breeze blew as the sun hanged high above the fire country. Team 1
had headed out towards the direction of the Land of Monkeys. Kikyo had bombarded Sousuke with tons of useless trivia about human anatomy along the way and the jounin felt as if he would snap if he heard any more. "Why won't this Kid shut up?!" He yelled inside his thoughts. The little conscious inside him egging the jounin to just yell at the genin but he knew better.

Ryoumo walked ahead of the team, Her arrogance as obvious as ever. Sousuke had tried to get her to walk along with the rest of them but the Uchiha just wouldn't "lower" her standards by walking with those of "lesser" blood. Her black hair shifting with the ever changing winds showing off her clan symbol. "She's a true Uchiha" Sousuke merely stated to himself.

Just then the ground around him started to shift and turn until finally a small slug formed. Squatting down to the ground he held the thing in the palm of his hand apparently carrying a note. "You're Minori's Slug aren't You?" The creature nodded as he opened up the neatly folded paper.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I know you guys got the speical message from the Hokage, but apparently their are 2 jinchuuriki among our batch. I think it would be best for us to keep a close eye on them.

Minori 




Looking towards Fox then towards Ryoumo "I see so thats why Hokage put the two on the same team" He muttered to himself low enough that only he and the slug heard it. Taking out a fresh piece of paper and pen he wrote back to his Jounin Peer then gave it back to the Slug. "Here give this to her" He said as the slug nodded and went on it's way.

The Note Read


*Spoiler*: __ 




I have a bijuu in my pants mind sealing it with you're mouth ;P
                                                              - Love
                                                                     Sousuke




"Let's Go" the jounin commented as they continued on their way to the land of monkeys.

*Team 2*

Neiko had finally taken a break, His team exhausted from his wild sprint through the village. The team was sitting still handcuffed on a bench outside of a ramen shop. Neiko had bought a bowl for each however because of their situation the four had to sit around in a circle and feed one another. Neiko's feeding partner Kayo was less then generous to say the least who had been busy munching away at his bowl at every chance she got.

"We eat together to build bonds, With those bonds we become better and stronger shinobi, and through becoming better shinobi we transcend becoming art itself" The jounin lectured though known of his genin really paid attention except for Hikaru who followed his every word, The two's eccentric personalities finding each other normal. Just then the ground in front of Neiko started to shift and move finally forming a slug.

"Well if it isn't Minori's Summon" The slug nodded holding a piece of paper in it's mouth...hole thing. Taking it from it's mouth with care and trading it a bow Neiko opened it up. The note read


*Spoiler*: __ 




I know you guys got the speical message from the Hokage, but apparently their are 2 jinchuuriki among our batch. I think it would be best for us to keep a close eye on them.

Minori 




"A Jinchuuriki....I see" Neiko thought to himself and scanned his team. He had used the letters sent by the Hokage that informed of the Jinchuuriki to make a paper mache statue of a Panda Knight and thus didn't know that none of his genin where it. Looking around he started to speculate which one could be the bijuu host. Looking at Hikaru "Her ability to talk to animals could be for the fact that she's a jinchuuriki! No no shes an Inuzuka" He thought to himself.

Looking at Taron he thought "ITS GOTTA BE HIM HIS BAD ATTITUDE, HIS INABILITY TO LOVE LIFE AND APPRECIATE ART! ONLY A MONSTER COULD LIVE LIKE THAT...wait...no..It can't be him, Just because he's unrefined through the ways of art does not mean he's a jinchuuriki. Forgive me for my haste judgement buddha" He thought as he bowed. Finally a slurrping sound caught his attention.

It was Kayo who had finished his and her bowl with amazing speed. Holding out the bowl she asked for more. "IT'S HER!!!!!! SHES THE JINCHUURIKI, THAT APPETITE AND NO FAT!!! IT'S INHUMANE!" He began to lament on the inside as he feared the worse, beleving the bijuu could escape any moment. 

How he imagined Kayo would look in her "Bijuu form"

*Spoiler*: __ 








As he ordered more bowls for his teammates namely Kayo he began to think if he could cope with killing his own student, his eyes filled with tears. Writing a new note he handed it too Minori's slug. "Here send this to her" He said as he handed it the note.

The Note read

*Spoiler*: __ 




Appreciate Art Minori


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 1, 2009)

*Team 4*

The boy who was cleary drunk on glue continued to fondle the jounin, The other student's watched on not knowing what to expect. Karui's eye twitched and in a flash

*BAM!!!!!!*

Took a groin shot from the Jounin who had activated her Byakugan just to deal a bit more damage. Collapsing to the floor Sora whined in pain. "IN THE NADS!" Okiru thought to himself and held his own man hood as he could only begin to imagine the kind a pain the poor kid should be feeling. Stepping on his head the Jounin stood proudly taking out a piece of paper listing off the names of her group.

"Team 4, Fuji Li, Sora Kizumoto, Agito Senju, You're with me" She said pointing her thumb to her chest. 

*Team Suna*

Finally arriving at the academy Harei entered, The kids shooting him stares as always. It wasn't easy being known throughout the village as the carrier of a land busting beast, Harei the Ichibi Jinchuuriki. *"Freak" *One of them muttered as Harei took a seat in the front. The hot climate of the sand made it unforgiving to those with sensitive skin however to Harei it felt different.

The heat was rejuvenating, The sand carrying a certain melody as if it were speaking to him. Kicking his feet up unto the table and relaxing his neck against the back of his seat Harei enjoyed the solitary part of the classroom. Most Jinchuuriki where lonely and hated the fact that they carried such a thing however Harei used it to his advantage. Many didn't want to be seen chatting a beast and thus it suited with his anti social attitude.

Picking his teeth with his pinky he sighed and finally spoke "What are you guys looking at?" Causing a few freaks and monster to be said in the back. Letting out a huge laugh he got up unto his table. "You damn right I'm a freak, a fucking monster, Watch out cause if you get me mad" He traced his finger around his neck showing that they'd be dead. "Then it's lights out" He said laughing though the others weren't giving him dirty stares. "Now wheres my jounin" He said looking around.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 1, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi*

Walking towards their destination their sensei squatted down apparently talking to a slug. Kikyo brushed the hair out of her faced and look around, Her sensei was far too busy to listen to any of her super intresting anatomy knowledge at the moment. Ryoumo was way out in the front and didn't seem to be stopping any time soon, It seemed the girl hadn't the vaguest idea of teamwork. Fox was in the back as always kiba barking happily. The wind blew past all four of them, the brushing leaves causing Kikyo to close her eyes bringing back memories.

*Flashback, 7 years ago Konohagakure*

The sun was out, Birds chirped and the flowers bloomed. The ever lasting spring of Konoha made one forget of the world's trouble. Kikyo lied in bed much younger then she is now wearing oversized pink pajamas, She was waiting for her mother to return from work and had accidently knocked over some pottery out of impatience. Her grandmother sent her to her room, Thus presenting the current setting.

Keys could be heard jingling as the loud sounds of the uncoming lock opening the door. "MOM'S HOME!" With that the girl rushed out of the room almost tripping over her stuffed animals which she had failed to pick up from the floor. Rushing down stairs she was greeted by her smiling mother who had brought in groceries from the store. *"Kikyo"* She has been waiting to see her daughter all day, Work had been keeping them apart too long.

*Present time, Road to the Land of Monkeys *

"Let's Go" the jounin commented snapping Kikyo out of her flashback. Nodding they continued on their way to the land of monkeys.​
*Hikaru Inuzuka*

The genin had finally gotten a chance to rest from their sensei's handcuff escapade. Scarfing down some ramen Hikaru shared her bowl with her dog Yabimichi an act that garnered her a look from Taron the walking critic. Though she paid no mind to him, This was normal amongst the Inuzuka clan as they were raised with their dogs and in time grew to see them as siblings. Her sensei broke the awkward silence that permeated the group with some pearls of wisdom.

"We eat together to build bonds, With those bonds we become better and stronger shinobi, and through becoming better shinobi we transcend becoming art itself" The jounin lectured though known of his genin really paid attention except for Hikaru who followed his every word, The two's eccentric personalities finding each other normal. Just then the ground in front of Neiko started to shift and move finally forming a slug.

Hikaru nearly fell backwards from the appearing slug "WHAT THE!" she called out. The over imaginative girl was easily spooked and a ground shifting slug was not helping. Yabimichi let out a small bark then turned back to Hikaru licking her cheek. "Thanks Yabimichi I know I Can count on you" Then it finally dawned on her she had no idea where they we're going. "Sensei were are we headed?" She asked as the Sensei hadded a note to the slug giving Kayo some weird stares.

*Sora Kizumoto*

Sora grabbed at his grown the Chakra points along with his groin was actually cock blocked by the hyuuga sensei. Tears squeezed from his eyes as small yelps left his mouth "My nuts..." he barely got out as Karui made herself comfortable by stepping on his head looking as if she were posing for a bottle of Ninja Morgan. "Team 4, Fuji Li, Sora Kizumoto, Agito Senju, You're with me" She said pointing her thumb to her chest. Sora could only imagine the hell that awaited him.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 1, 2009)

*The Sanbi Jinchuuriki*

*Lyra Sunameko*

On the outskirts of Kirigakure 

We see a dead forest with numerous swamps and dirty lakes surrounding the area. Large creatures roamed the area, Wolves and bears the size of small houses. Deep within the forest the laughter of a child could be heard along with splashing water and a demon like roar. We see Lyra a small dark haired girl playing in the dirty water with a giant Sea Snake, Though most would be scared Lyra was busy smiling. To understand the girl we must go back to her origins and who she really is.

*-Back 12 Years Prior to Lyra's Birth-*

The Sanbi has come to be known as one of the most feared bijuu in the history of the Water Country. Legend has it that the Sanbi settled in the ocean surrounding the Water Country, where it would cause a large disturbance to all of those who made their living off of the ocean. Fishermen, pirates, and the likes all feared the beast. It was claimed that no one who had ever seen the beast had come home alive? For this reason, many people believed that the Sanbi?s current threat was only a rumor or a legend?. They were wrong.

The majority of the time, the Sanbi would rest at the bottom of the ocean. It?s most common feast was that of oceanic sea serpents and whales. Rarely did it come to the surface to eat humans. However, when storms became harsh, or tsunami?s approached the Water Country, the Sanbi no Kame would surface and crush ships on the surface of the ocean, eating the ship and all of its contents? including the passengers. For this reason, many people believed that the people who had died in their ships had just simply perished in the harsh oceanic climates, never to learn the truth about the Sanbi, however it would not remain this way forever. 

A pirate shinobi who went by the name of Harisa Korin was the one who ended this cycle. He believed that it would be the ultimate game and test of his ability to chase the legend of the Sanbi and if possible, to actually contain and capture it. Not to mention, if he was able to contain the Sanbi, he could gain a hefty sum by selling it to Kirigakure no Sato. He and his crew of shinobi set sail, attempting to bait the Sanbi by any means possible, however catching the Sanbi proved to be much more difficult than he had anticipated. Calling the Sanbi was near impossible.

For 20 years, he continued his search for the Sanbi, but it all seemed in vain, that was until one night, when his luck seemed to change. As he crew of shinobi thieves sailed the sea, one night they found themselves trapped in a storm on the ocean. That was the night Sanbi made himself known. He attacked the ship, attempting to pull them under. That was when the Shinobi went into action. It was a long battle. All of his crew members were killed, however, he survived, and was able to seal the Sanbi within a gourd of water, requiring only the sacrifice of a prisoner whom he held on the ship.

He went to sell the gourd to the Hidden Mist Village. Kirigakure agreed to pay the sum and allow him to leave as a business negotiation. But just after he left the Village Limits of Kirigakure, he was killed by Hunter Shinobi of the Hidden Mist just after leaving under the Mizukage's orders as Korin was a wanted shinobi.

It wasn't long after that time when the Mizukage decided it was time to seal the bijuu within a jinchuuriki. Having the bijuu sealed within a gourd was useless to him. He needed someone who would be able to control it. He needed a human to tame the beast. That was something that could not be done easily without a jinchuuriki.

He soon went to a nearby orphanage in the town of Hyoshima within the Water Country. He began to search for the most healthy child whom he could adopt into Kirigakure and take as his own as a military tool. Mistress Kiari Sunomeko agreed to allow him to take one of the children. She wasn't fond of the idea of the Mizukage taking a child to use as a military tool, however she really didn't have much of a choice in the matter. She was, however, able to convince the Mizukage after sealing the beast within a child to leave the child at the orphanage, at least until it was time for her to join the military. The Mizukage, although reluctant, agreed to that and left the girl he had chosen there, so long as Kiari told no one about the Sanbi being inside of the girl. He had a masking jutsu placed on her to hide the seal and the Sanbi's abilities, so that no other shinobi would be able to detect it. He then left her behind until another day.

Thus, the girl, Sunameko Lyra, became the Sanbi Jinchuuriki.

*-Present Time-*

[B"]"Lyra It's time"[/B] A man in all black wearing a fox masked said standing atop a tree branch. Turning to him as she petted the sea snakes head she merely nodded "Okay. See you later Tarrun" Then ran off into the forest heading towards to the Mist village. "Finally today's the day I start my life as a Ninja" She said excited. The Man watched her leave *"The Sanbi becoming apart of the Ninja force...I hope you know what you're doing Mizukage"* He thought before dissapering into the shadows.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 1, 2009)

*Team 1*

After traversing through all the winding roads the feeling of the area became more humid. The trees more tropical and sounds of wildlife could be heard in every direction. Sousuke was busy swatting flies off of him while Ryoumo muttered at the uncleaniness of the Jungle. "Sousuke what Kinda hell hole is this?" The uchiha stated losing deameanor for a second. "First of all kid call me sensei after all that's what I am, Second this is the Land of Monkey's"

*SPLAT!!*

Before he could finish a giant piece of shit slammed into his face, the monkey dung slid down and plopped back unto the earth. The girls on his team all covered their noses from the horrific stench. "What the hell did they eat?" Ryoumo shouts were muffled by her hands which were acting as a gas mask at this point. "The diet of monkeys varies form fruits, leaves, flowers, insects, eggs, and small reptiles. Most species are primarily herbivorous. Fruit, Leaves, Plants, Seeds, Nuts, Grain, Insects." "I WASN'T ACTUALLY ASKING!" The girl shouted at Kikyo who was ready to hand out information.
*
Swoosh!! *

The sound ripped through the forest as a dagger planted itself unto the ground. Sousuke stood feet away with Fox in his arms along with Kiba. The dagger had been aimed for the two of them. "You okay Fox?" Sousuke ask as he put her down. Turning his attention to the direction of the dagger he called out "COME OUT BASTARD!" _"SHOW THEM THE STRENGTH OF MONKEYS!"_ A voice called out as numerous monkeys turned their attention to the Ninjas. Taking out his Kunai Sousuke stood next to his team 

"Alright seems we need to defend ourselves, Just be sure you don't kill them. They're near extinct and thus protected by 5 ninja lands" Sousuke said making a mental note of the primates that surrounded them._ "ATTACK!" _The voice called out as they rushed towards them "GET READY!" Sousuke called out.

*Team 2*

"We're Here" Neiko announced as they reached a massive train station. Voices could be heard over the intercom announcing delays and other such details. "*This is the land of steam?"* Taron said with his less then enthusiatic demeanor. "No Taron this is the train station to the Land of steam. Walking on foot would take 3 days" Neiko stated as he bought four tickets. He handed each one to his genin giving Kayo an extra stare still believing her to be a Jinchuuriki. The four got seated on a board on the luxury train.

Rich people boarded the train first, all in expensive suits and fur coats. Second where the not so nearly rich and finally the commoners along with the Ninja. "These are some cheap seats sensei" Hikaru commented, Neiko coughed out of embrassment "We must not value life through material possesion Hikaru" He said trying to sound enlightend. "He's poor" Kayo said with a laugh as Neiko dropped his head. "EVIL! ONLY A JINCHUURIKI WOULD SAY SUCH WORDS!" The Jounin thought. The train began to depart little did team 2 know what would await them.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 1, 2009)

A loud sound surprised Agito from behind, which caused him to quickly turn around in curiosity. In his sight was Sora, a former classmate of his who was down with his hands holding onto his manhood. Above him was a woman who had the eyes of a Hyuga clan member. Frightened of the horrible view, Agito mutters, "What a horrible woman, hopefully I don't-" Before he could finish his name was called out by the jounin. 

"Just great," Agito spoke to himself in a tone that sounded a little sad as he walked towards the woman. The boy firmly bowed his head in a show of respect as he usually does, "I'm Agito Senju of the Senju clan, and in the name of the First Hokage I promise to give you my absolute best effort". There was some fear in mind though as he looked down at the painful Sora below.


----------



## ChibiKyuubi (Dec 1, 2009)

_Fuji Li_
Konoha​
I strode forward, my cocky attitude completely taking over. Team four already looked like they'd be a pain in my ass and that was something I did not want.

*"Yo bitchasses better not be weak, I don't have the time for that.*​sneering.​
I quickly skim through my inventory of weapons, scrolls, ink and paint brushes, all was in order just like my OCD required.

*Let's get this mother rolling.*​

*Nirashi Cora Hyoushi*
Suna​
"Harei Chirdatsu...never heard of him." the young Sunagakure gennin declared, but no sooner had he spoken then the boy himslef came in. Getting up and completely ignoring the girl that had been previously talking to him he walks to the table the jinchuuriki chose to sat at. 

He stood aside for a few moments listening to his banter with another student. 'He's quite the pissy one, I could get along with him.' Nirashi thinks to himself.

Taking a seat next to the jinchuuriki he itnroduces himself apathetically, "Nirashi Cora Hyoushi, I'll be on your team I'm assuming." he mutters quietly never even making eye contact with the so called demon. Though he had met meaner people.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 1, 2009)

Taron rolled his eyes and turned away to ignore the banter of his sensei and team mates as he looked out the window. '_This mission should be interesting,_' He thought to himself as he turned his gaze down to the handcuff on his wrist. This was the first time he took a proper look at it.

After two seconds of examining and running all the scenario's in his head, he could see one way of getting away from the stupid team he had been saddled with, short of cutting his hands off.

Alas, the metal, he estimated, needed to be heated to about 200*c and then cooled down with dry ice (because that was the only thing that could cool it fast enough) and then needed to have atleast 500 Newtons of force applied to it.

'Fuck I hate my life.' He shook his head and turned his attention back to his and sensei. He had heard of Neiko before, he was an artist. He appreciated that quality, because Neiko must understand that true art comes from careful planning and deliberation and the desire to put as much effort into making the piece as best you could, besides how terrible the end product is.

Iwagakure

As Hiro followed his instincts to where he was supposed to meet his new team, he was bombarded with the thick stench of alcohol. 'That's definitely the Drunken Fist user.' He thought to himself as he got closer. 

"Konohakaze anyone?" Definately him. 

"whats a konohakaze? is that the name of what your drinking?" He heard who he assumed was the Sanada speak. "I'm Akihiko Sanada, you?" Well there goes that little guessing game...

"You know you really shouldn't be asking a minor if they want alcohol..." Hiro called out as he walked towards where he estimated the two were. "Can I have some?" He asked with a huge grin on his face.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Land of Rice Patties wasn't to far away as the front of the town was now visible. The town grew closer and closer with each passing second as Team 3 lept from brach to branch. Before making to the village Minori felt two familar figures behind her as they landed on her shoulder.

"Here are your responses Minori-sama!" Fumiko and Kumiko announced with glee. Their mission done Minori gave a simple nod as they disappeared in a puff of smoke.

"Sensei if it's just finding pigs this surely wouldn't be a mission. The locals should be able to find them. Besides..." Shin paused for a second.

With the paused Minori assumed he was done and went about her buisness reading the responses she got from her fellow Jonin peers. The first she unfolded had a grease stain on it. 

The Note read

*Spoiler*: __ 




Appreciate Art Minori





_"That melodramatic tard would respone to me like this."_ She said in a whisper with annoyance evident in her voice. She balled the note up and let it fall to the ground beneath her as she began to unfold it.

The Note Read


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a bijuu in my pants mind sealing it with you're mouth ;P
                                                              - Love
                                                                     Sousuke




Before Minori could vent her rage and come up with a response to a note on this unique level of perversion she was interrupted from her thought process. "MY AWESOME IS TO MUCH FOR FINDING SOMETHING LIKE PIGS!" SENSEI THERE MUST BE MORE TO THE MISSION! Bandits! Bandits must have taken them so were going to beat them up right? That would surely show my awesome to the world!"

Normally Minori would show a little "Tough Love" to a genin so they could know their place, but Minori had another thought in mind. "Shin one of the Jonin's wrote you a note, here." Minroi casually tossed Shin the note which he caught without much troulbe.

"We're here!" Minori yelled to her team as she took a quick left and landing just on the outskirts of the town. The sign she assumed welcomed vistors was in very bad conditon basically rotting. _"This isn't to surprising the town is in this kind of decay, considering it was once known as the land of sound."_

"AH! W-elcome, you must be the ninja's we haired?" Minroi turned her attention to the very, very, very, old man who stood before the entrance of the town. Minroi observed the man's appearance: Most of his hair was basically gone and the little he had left was dark grey and tied into a tiny, none to visible ponytail. He were a ragged green vest with a white shirt underneath and patched grey pants. Livers spots covered his face and he seemed only able to open on eye. 

Though the thing that stood out most to Minori wasn't his clothing. _"He wasn't there when we arrived."_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2009)

Kisuke followed silently behind her sensei, almost too giddy and too scared to say much. Gatrom seemed pretty calm, but Shin was loud as usual. But it was fine for her; Kisuke always found Shin's outbursts amusing. She blinked with curiosity as two slugs were presenting something towards her sensei. She knew better then to try and sneak a look, but she was deathly curious. 

They finally landed near the outskirts, and Kisuke sighed. The land didn't look very welcoming at all. She gasped as she took a look at the old man that greeted them; she had never seen someone in such a disarray before. *"Hey mister, you look funny. Did one of those wild pigs attack you or something? Mister, did they try and eat you too?!"*


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 1, 2009)

As the delusional thoughts continued throughout Shin's mind his Minori threw a note at him saying it was from one of the other Jounins. Since they were now at their destination Shin waited till the group had stopped to open the note. He slowly opened it up thinking of what it could say. Maybe it was that the other sensei wanted Shin in his team really badly. Shin quivered with excitment thinking that it was most certainly this. He opened it up and it read.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a bijuu in my pants mind sealing it with you're mouth ;P
- Love
Sousuke 




Shin read it once and thought that maybe he misread it and decided to read it again. This time his eye twitched a little and he read the note for a third time. Shin's arms dropped to his side and he dropped the note his eyes twitching wildly. Even his head was begining to have a nervous twitch. "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Shin grabbed his head with both his arms and started flinging his body around wildly. "WHY!? WHY DOES THE GAY SENSEI HAVE A CRUSH ON ME! I...I could never do that to another man. It...it's just so wroooooong!"

Shin fell to the ground his knees in front of him with his right arm wrapped around them while he was sucking on his thumb on his left hand. He started to rock back and forth while his eye continued to twitch. Shin's whole world had been turned upside down and then something even worse happened. The horrible vision of performing that act appeared in his head. He suddenly froze again completly ignoring everyone else even the old man that had greeted them. "...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Shin called out towards the sky tears rolling down his cheek.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 1, 2009)

Minori turned hearing a scream only to see Shin in a fetal poisition. She looked the boy up and down spotting a piece of paper by the side of him. She turned her attention back to the old man, but couldn't stop herself from smirking. The smirk only lasted a few seconds as Kisuke spoke up asking the man a question.

The old man gave a toothy grin to Kisuke and ruffled her hair. "Ho, ho, ho, young one I wasn't attack by the pigs. Though that is the reason I came to meet you." The old man spoke smacking his gums and licking his lips. "T-T-The pigs you see here we found, but can't seem to catch. There at a bar a few blocks down the rode, there're 3 of them pigs in all." The old man rigidly teached into his back pocket and pulled out a picture.

"You see your sensei say here is to go with me so we can track down the culprit who we think is still in the village. You little guys are to go down to the bar ya can't miss it's it has a bright red sign. Just in case take this picture of my assiant  you can't miss him, he's wearing the same outfit as in the picture."



The old man gave Kisuke the picture as he walked toward Minroi leading her the other way. "You heard the old man, find the asistant and he'll tell you the rest." Minroi said to her squad as she left down the road with the old man.

---

The sound of slurping echoed down the street as order after order after order of ramen was placed before Kayo. It was some kind of bonding her sensei was talking about with feeding partners and what not. Luckily for her and unluckly for her sensei they were partnered up together and he was treating to the meal. The clank of a new bowel of ramen and the sweet seasoned filled aroma that came from the bowel sent Kayo into an eating frenzy.

It's not like she wasn't sharing with him or anything. he got atleast 1/3rd of the portion of the bowel while she got the rest. A fair trade if she had to say so herself, wasn't it?

"Ah! Sensei your the greatest treating me-uh-I mean us to some ramen. Man I can't tell you how hungry I was." That was the the first and only time she raised her head from the bowel as another order was infront of her. She  was so caught up she didn't notice the slug her master picked up and the note he was reading.

"Can I have some more!" She smiled up at him hodling out the bowel.

_-Moment's later-_

"We're Here" Neiko announced as they reached a massive train station. Voices could be heard over the intercom announcing delays and other such details. "*This is the land of steam?"* Taron said with his less then enthusiatic demeanor. "No Taron this is the train station to the Land of steam. Walking on foot would take 3 days" Neiko stated as he bought four tickets. He handed each one to his genin giving Kayo an extra stare still believing her to be a Jinchuuriki. T

Kayo rubbed the back of her head smiling as she took ticket her sensei was holding  out feeling a bit nervous around him from the odd why he was looking at her. _"The hell's up artitic pantaloons?.....Who the hell says pantaloons anymore?"_ She thought to herself as the four got seated on board on the luxury train.

Rich people boarded the train first, all in expensive suits and fur coats. Second where the not so nearly rich and finally the commoners along with the Ninja. "These are some cheap seats sensei" Hikaru commented, Neiko coughed out of embrassment "We must not value life through material possesion Hikaru" He said trying to sound enlightend. "He's poor" Kayo said with a laugh as Neiko dropped his head.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 1, 2009)

Team 1 Konoha:

The area became more humid as we walked deeper unto the area, it also became noisier. Fox wasnt very fond of the area cause her nose and hearing werent very useful. The humidity and the smell of wildlife was so strong that she almost cant tell what this smell was from that, and the noise was converging on each other that it was hard to decipher the individual sounds. Well this was going to be good training for her. She can try to heighten her senses in this area.

SPLAT!!

A giant piece of shit slammed into sensei's face, the monkey dung slid down and plopped back unto the earth. I covered my nose, since the smell was totally overwhelming, the smell of the area was covered by the smell of shit. 'i really need to train my senses, this wont do in the long run at all' Fox thought to herself as kikyo explained what monkey's eat.

Swoosh!! 

The sound ripped through the forest as a dagger planted itself unto the ground where fox stood. Fox blinked and saw that she was carried by her sensei, kiba on her hands. 'Shi~' Fox thought 'i got my guard down, i didnt even hear the sound of the dagger and the forest noise isnt helping either'

"You okay Fox?" Sousuke ask as he put her down. Fox was a bit thankful that her sensei put her down, because in close proximity the dung on her sensei's face really smelled bad. Sensei's attention turned to the direction of the dagger he called out "COME OUT BASTARD!" "SHOW THEM THE STRENGTH OF MONKEYS!" A voice called out as numerous monkeys turned their attention to the Ninjas. Taking out his Kunai Sousuke stood next to his team 

"Alright seems we need to defend ourselves, Just be sure you don't kill them. They're near extinct and thus protected by 5 ninja lands" Sensei said. "ATTACK!" The voice called out as they rushed towards them "GET READY!" Sousuke called out.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 1, 2009)

*Suna​*
"Harei Chirdatsu...never heard of him." the young Sunagakure gennin declared, Prince clicked his tongue as the genin got up and completely ignored him, the guy went towards a guy with a black hood, he noticed that the guy just stood there for a little while seemingly listening in on the banter. Prince himself siddled a bit closer to them, hearing monster and other. Prince thought that there was only one person these people would be scared of and that would have to be the jinchuu, his eyes brightened as he thought it over, his genius nara mind quickly putting the pieces together.

After a short while the disrespectful genin sat down next to the black hooded guy and talked to him, he itnroduces himself apathetically to the jinchuu "Nirashi Cora Hyoushi, I'll be on your team I'm assuming." Prince clucked his tongue again, this guy was really disrespectful to him and all apathetic to the jinchuu, he disliked him right of the bat.

Prince walked closer to the jinchuu, standing in front of him, prince smiled and asked "are you Harei Chiridatsu?" The guy glared at him however Prince didnt back down either after a few seconds the guy seemed to think it over and said yes. The disrespectful genin that Prince talked to before looked at him, his head bobbing up and down like he was making some kind of music or whatnot. "im Prince Nara, I was told to look after you as a teammate, we better get along" Prince said smile still intact. The guy just grunted it seems and Prince took it upon himself to sit beside him.

*Iwagakure​*
"You know you really shouldn't be asking a minor if they want alcohol..." someone called out as that someone walked towards where they were. "Can I have some?" The guy asked with a huge grin on his face. 

Akihiko looked at him sizing him up. Nice body build, gray hair covering his eyes, he was pretty sure he have heard of him somewhere, if his suspicions were correct this guy was blind. "you're not any older than me, you know... Are you blind?" Akihiko asked offhandedly. He asked that for two reasons: first if the guy was shy or reluctant in saying he is blind that would mean that he cant rely on the guy in battle, but if he brushed it off or seem comfortable with it that means he is capable enough to take care of himself. His second reason was that if the guy was blind that means he cant see the drunken guy Jack Daniel climbing up Akihiko's legs and rubbing his face on it. He wanted to kick Jack, 'drunks and their antics' Akihiko thought


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2009)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma Hatake awakens in his bed and sits up just as the sun rises. It's always been like this for many years, just like clockwork, no alarms necessary. He quickly rolls out of bed and lands on the cold floor of his room in the standard push up position, all in one fluid motion. 

"1,2,3,4,5..." Kazuma counts as he executes push up after push up with mechanical precision. He will keep counting until he reaches two hundred, followed by two more barrages of pull ups and sit ups.  

After taking a shower and getting dressed he heads down the stairs but stops suddenly at the snoring figure laying face up at the base of the stairs, his father. The man wears his old and tattered Jounin uniform, and an empty bottle of whiskey sits by his side. Kazuma rolls his eyes and sighs inwardly at the sight which has become all too familiar these days. 

_He's been burning the candle at both ends,_ Kazuma thinks to himself. 

He walks towards his father and gently lifts him up under the shoulder. The smell of alcohol wafting from his father's clothes, even his pores, is so strong Kazuma has to pinch his nose. As Kazuma supports him up to the top of the stairs his father stirs from his sleep. 

"Huh?! Who's there!" he bellows, almost tipping backwards off balance.  

"Relax, it's me," Kazuma mutters, wishing he would've just stayed in his drunken coma. 

"Oh...._you_!" his father responds in a dour voice.

Kazuma helps his father into his room and onto his bed. He removes his boots and socks before covering him with a blanket, and then heads towards the door.   

"Your mother....your dear mother would still be alive if it weren't for you," his father suddenly blurts out in a stupor, "Why'd you have to ruin things huh?" 

Kazuma stops in his tracks and stares back at his father briefly for several wordless seconds. 

"Good night pops..." Kazuma says finally with a smile under his mask, even though its bright morning outside. 

_Later that day...  _
Kazuma sits with a bored expression in an empty academy classroom, tapping his right index finger against the top of his desk. He wonders what kind of team he'll get, hoping his squadmates won't be high maintenance.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Team 1*

The jungle seemed to come to life as a stampede of monkey's barraged team 1. Bouncing off trees they came at them like a wave, The uchiha seemed fearless as she took the front line forming some hand seals. "SHE'S NOT GONNA USE THAT IS SHE!?" Sousuke thought fearing her rash action would kill the animals. Quickly wrapping steel wire around the genin he hog tied her and carried her on his back. "Let me go!" She cried out "RUN!" Sousuke ordered as the team began to flee from the pursuing apes. 

For a moment Kikyo dropped her Book turning back "I have to get it" She called out as she went for it "WHAT'RE YOU DOING!" The jounin asked frantically. Grabbing her book she smiled having regained her prized possesion right then a giant monkey appeared ready to claw her face off. It's massive hand coming down and missing as Fox pulled Kikyo away barely saving her. 

Using the tied up Uchiha as a weapon Sousuke plowed into Monkey batting him away. "Come we have to go" "YOU'RE GONNA PAY FOR THIS!" Ryoumo called out her hair a mess from her sousuke's attack. The monkey's finally closed in and we're ready to swarm the team. Sousuke dropped the Uchiha and took a battle stance ready to use any means necessary to beat them. However the monkey's were stopped by a giant purple barrier. "What the?" Sousuke muttered.

Looking around he realized that him and a small portion of the forest was surrounded by the swirling purple chakra. *"Over here"* A woman's voice called out, Turning around team 1 found her dressed in a large tribal mask and long back coat. "This way" She said leading the way. *"Come on"* Sousuke was a bit iffy about following the woman but it seemed she had saved them.

Taking them inside of a giant hollow tree that had been accomadated with furniture in the like obviously showing years of living here. The out of breath genin collapsed trying to regain their breath. The woman took of her mask revealing her to have long beautiful black hair and full pouty lips. Sitting across from them she drank water from what appeared to be a coconut.

"What's going on here?" The jounin asked finally wiping away all the monkey dung from his face. *"Jugding from you're headbands I see you're ninja's from the leaf. I'm the one who hired you my name is Lucy and I want you to find me the magical Poupou fruit"* Her words garnering looks from everybody. "The Poupou fruit, What the heck is that?" Sousuke asked completly dumbfounded. "*The Poupou fruit has the ability to heal any disease and virus...I need to save those monkeys!" *She called out.

With Passion in her heart, will her plea go unheard?!


----------



## Michellism (Dec 2, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi*

The tree's swayed as the mob of monkey's ran full speed towards team 1. "Do not make direct eye contact with a monkey for more then four seconds" Her valuable monkey knowledge useless at a time like this, Without a second thought Ryoumo took the front lines ready to handle anything in her way. "Don't look at them" Kikyo added trying to be useful.

"SHE'S NOT GONNA USE THAT IS SHE!?" Sousuke thought fearing her rash action would kill the animals. Quickly wrapping steel wire around the genin he hog tied her and carried her on his back. "Let me go!" She cried out "RUN!" Sousuke ordered as the team began to flee from the pursuing apes.

For a moment Kikyo dropped her Book turning back "I have to get it" She called out as she went for it "WHAT'RE YOU DOING!" The jounin asked frantically. Grabbing her book she smiled having regained her prized possesion right then a giant monkey appeared ready to claw her face off. It's massive hand coming down and missing as Fox pulled Kikyo away barely saving her. 

"That was close" commented the genin with almost apathetic like tone. Taking time to bow to fox the genin thanked her teammate and her quick thinking. Using the tied up Uchiha as a weapon Sousuke plowed into Monkey batting him away. "Come we have to go" "YOU'RE GONNA PAY FOR THIS!" Ryoumo called out her hair a mess from her sousuke's attack. The monkey's finally closed in and we're ready to swarm the team. 

Sousuke dropped the Uchiha and took a battle stance ready to use any means necessary to beat them. However the monkey's were stopped by a giant purple barrier. "What the?" Sousuke muttered. Looking around he realized that him and a small portion of the forest was surrounded by the swirling purple chakra. *"Over here" *A woman's voice called out, Turning around team 1 found her dressed in a large tribal mask and long back coat. *"This way"* She said leading the way. "Come on" Sousuke was a bit iffy about following the woman but it seemed she had saved them.

Taking them inside of a giant hollow tree that had been accomadated with furniture in the like obviously showing years of living here. The out of breath genin collapsed trying to regain their breath. The woman took of her mask revealing her to have long beautiful black hair and full pouty lips. Sitting across from them she drank water from what appeared to be a coconut.

The Place seemed to sprout up forever with no roof insight. The howling sound of the rising air sending chills up those who were easily frighten. Kikyo was looking around trying to satisfy her curiosity. "The architecture is impressive, It must've taken years to carve out this entire tree" "*Sorry to dissapoint you kid but this trees naturally hollow" *The woman added as she sipped more water. Kikyo was speechless as she continued to look up admiring the vastness of the structure.

"What's going on here?" The jounin asked finally wiping away all the monkey dung from his face. *"Jugding from you're headbands I see you're ninja's from the leaf. I'm the one who hired you my name is Lucy and I want you to find me the magical Poupou fruit"* Her words garnering looks from everybody. "The Poupou fruit, What the heck is that?" Sousuke asked completly dumbfounded. *"The Poupou fruit has the ability to heal any disease and virus...I need to save those monkeys!" *She called out.

"The Poupou fruit?" Even this was beyond Kikyo's knowledge she quickly quieted down and focused all of her attention to what the woman was saying. A Fruit that was able to heal any and all disease was truly a maginificent find and one that should be shared with the world. Or so the genin believed. She quickly took out a note pad and pen ready to copy down any useful information.​


----------



## Michellism (Dec 2, 2009)

*Lyra (Mist Village Academy)*

The spunky jinchuuriki burst into the door accidently slamming it against an academy teachers face though of course she didn't notice. Walking in stride with her head held up high she entered, arriving at her classroom she opened the door with gusto and greeted every one in the class with a large, loud "HELLO!!!!" The Kirigakure mist teacher was a beautiful young woman in her twenties who lamented the fact of never being able to have kids and thus treated Lyra as her own. "Hey there Lyra you excited?" A warm smile brandished by the academy teacher.

Lyra shook her head up and done in agreement with her teacher. "Today's the day I get to be a ninja" She said with a big smile on her own face. A few of the Mist genin looked at one another and muttered some hateful comments. It seemed no matter what part of the world you were from or what aged you lived in Jinchuuriki where treated and seen the same. Seen only for the monsters they carry and not for the potential nor personality of the person themself. 

Lyra took her assigned seat and took her out her lunch from her bag. A Large raccoon tail she had found in the forest she was playing in earlier. It reeked of swamp and other unmentionables but it didnt seem to bother her at all. "I'm so hungry" Bowing her head in thanks she was ready to eat "BREAKFAST!" She merely said as she sank her fangs into the meaty meal. Due to her sharing a link with the Sanbi she also shares it's immense appetite. "All done" She said with a smile and some meat in her teeth as her fellow genin continued to stare.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2009)

With Shou-

"The greatest ninja in all of the mist silently stalks his prey..." Shou sat in a bush watching a rather large rabbit hop across the ground. "He waits for his prey to walk into his trap... and prepares to pounce..." The rabbit hits a string and is quickly tied up with a bundle of string. "MWAHAHAHAHA!!!" Shou jumps out of the bush and draws his tanto. "It's time to die rabbit!" 

With a quick stab the fight is over, soon shou has a fire built and he roasting the rabbit like a pig on a spike. "Or a rabbit on a spit... since that's what it is..." He rubbed his chin. "Man, i couldn't sleep last night." He rubbed the back of his head. "Ended up staying out here all night trying to catch a rabbit for dinner and now he's breakfast.. it's funny how things like that work huh little guy?" 

He spoke to the burning rabbit. "I suppose i shouldn't talk to my food..." He coughed. "Anyways! I'll finish my meal, then go to school.. i'm already late and i guess it would be nice to meet my my new team..." He rubbed his chin. "Though.... I could just do that later and sleep." He nodded. "Yes, many good plans." The rabbit was soon cooked to perfection and Shou dug in without haste.

Once he finished with the rabbit, he slowly walked to the ninja academy. "I think i'll just..." Shou placed his hands behind his head. "Take it easy.." He nodded and let out a yawn, the entire town was covered in a thick mist and it made it pretty hard to tell which way was what. "They really need to rethink the location of this town... seriously...."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 2, 2009)

*Team 2*

The Train was making excellent time indicating that they should be at the land of steam in no time. Neiko had unlocked the handcuffs and placed him in his ninja pouch should he want to bond again. The scenery from outside of the train window was turning from a foresty like setting to one more barren and filled with numerous trenches, cliffs. With the area becoming more mountanious Neiko couldn't help but stare and enjoy the view.

*BBBBOOOOOMMMMM!!!*

The sound of a ripping explosion echoed through the train and many could be heard screaming. The massive machine came to a hault over a deep canyon that seemed to sink down into the earth endlessly. Neiko knew it couldn't be good and thus was going to check it out. "You guys check the carts behind us and see if anyone needs medical assitance I'll go check out the front" He handed his genin a small medical pouch then took off to where the explosion took place.

*Team 4*

With her team fully introduced Karui took them out to her personal training site rigged with booby traps, large "pets, and the like. Turning to them "You guys are to complete this course in order ten minutes, should you fail I'm sending you back to the academy" Her words we're frank and true without a hint of tact. "When the kunai goes off then begin! Ready" She said as she prepared the explosive tag around her Kunai then chucked it into the air" 

BAAMMM!!!

"GO!!!!!" Karui commanded starting the trial.

*Okiru/Team 5*

Okiru entered the classroom in order to meet his jounin, In there was another student who he had seen during his time at the academy. Kazuma Hatake, A fairly talented shinobi in his own right who showed tons of potential. Okiru was becoming annoyed all the other genin had met their village except for him. He took out a horribly bended piece of gum and stuck it in his mouth chewing on it trying to get the taste of morning breath out of his mouth.

He looked at Kazuma one more time and remembered his mother's desperate plea to try and get him to make more friends. He grunted at the attempt as social situations always put him on edge. "The hell do I say to him, "Hey my mom thinks my social life is non existent wanna shoot the shit?" He grunted to himself grabbing his now pounding head. Fearing what his mother would do/say he walked over lazily to the table where he sat and threw down a piece of gum. "Here, It's grape"

The genin merely said hoping that the attempt wouldn't become more awkward then it already was. Trying to close the gap for any awkward silence the genin looked around and asked "Has the jounin arrived yet?" He said not making eye contact. Okiru made a mental note to himself "See mom I'm making an attempt not get off my fucking back" he thought to himself begrudingly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 2, 2009)

Kisuke listened intently, waiting for anything that could be considered an order. She didn't want to mess up on her very first mission. She wanted to make her sensei proud, and by extension, her brother. She was handed a picture of the old man's assistant, and quickly placed the picture to memory. She nodded, acknowledging the arrangements that were given to her and the rest of her team.

She squealed with joy, and held out the picture of the assistant to Gatrom and Shin. *"Alright guys, we have to go over to a bar, and find this person. The old mister said he would be able to help us."* After waiting a few moments for them to keep the picture in their heads, she took it away and placed it in her jacket pocket, before running towards the bar. *"Last one there is a cicada larvae!"*


----------



## Kenju (Dec 2, 2009)

Agito scanned through the area with his eyes and was puzzled by how there were no set traps like his sensei had spoke of. He felt confident in his abilities with a small smirk on his face that said 'this will be a cake walk'. BAAMMM!!! The sound rang through his ears which immediately triggered him to start. The boy turned his attention toward his fellow teammates who were also in the trial, "Alright guys as an descendant of the First Hokage, I believe its in my blood to lead this team towards success," he assumed of himself, "So follow me and we all can make it through this."

The Genin stood in front of his team mates and began slowly walking his way to the field, trying to test for any traps. Feeling that the path was okay he sprinted forward with determination in his eyes, but that would quickly be put to a stop when a massive wall of fire rouse in front of his path. "Where did that come from!?" Agito blurted and quickly came to a stop about a foot away from the fire which already had him sweating from the heat. The Senju U-Turns around the wall of fire and again charges forward, but this time with more observation of the area.

"I didn't think she would go to this extremes in just a trial," Agito's head was turned looking at the fire that dances around furiously from the ground. In his small moment of distraction a spray of needles erupted from two twin trees that each were ten feet away from him. In a quick reaction the boy managed to leap away from the deadly trap, but not fully, few of the needles were stabbed into both of his legs and his right arm. "Gah, I can't let these stop me so early," Agito muttered as he began plucking the needles from his limbs, trying to fight through the piercing pain. The Genin looked up in his view and saw a white flag that was tied onto a pole, joyed to see the flag he runs after it, although slower from the pains that still ran through.

"Looks like it was easier than I thought," Agito grabbed onto the pole, but at that moment the pole formed into a red cobra that began to wrap itself aroung his body. "Where did this thing come from?!" the boy was shocked by the sudden appearance of the cobra and struggled to escape, but unfortunately he was able to escape. To the others it would seem as if Agito were trying to get out of something tight. Unknown to himself he was trapped inside a Genjutsu and as he felt the sensation of being crushed and time began to go down. It had been triggered the moment Agito had been stabbed by the needles and his actual location had been nowhere near the flag.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 2, 2009)

"Last one there is a cicada larvae!" Kisuke spouted out as she dashed towards the direction the assistant was to be at. Shin was still sitting on the ground recovering from his ordeal. He took a deep breathe and stood back up. "OK! It's time to forget about the horrible things like that and get on with the mission! TIME TO SHOW MY AWESOME!" 

Shin was really fired up now you could almost see the flame glowing around his body. He tightened his head band and got in a runner's stance. "KISUKE! I will be number one! I must be first this time for not being first to the academy this morning!" Shin took off at full speed and was catching up not Kisuke. His speed kept increasing and he was almost to Kisuke. _"Must not lose! Must not lose! Must not lose!"_ The thoughts were running through Shin's mind.

Shin took a second to look back at Gatrom who hadn't said much yet. "If you don't hurry up your gonna get left behind!" Suddenly Shin felt something hitting his foot and was about to trip. "HAHA ROCK! I am a ninja and you could never trip me!" Shin then commenced jumping into the air he looked back at the rock laughing wildly. When he looked forward again however it was too late he ran his head right into a tree branch that set him rolling to the building they were supposed to go to. 

In a daze with birds circling his head Shin said. "I win..."


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 2, 2009)

As soon as Neiko passed him the bag of medical supplies, he chucked it it the general vicinity of his team mates. "*You lot look after the injured,*" He muttered as he got off his seat, already forming seals for one of his Jutsu, sounding as though he actually cared. "*I couldn't give two shits about the civilians who were stupid enough to get there arms or legs blown off or something retarded like that which civilians tend to be only able to do.*" And with that he was gone, into the next carriage.

He new that they were under attack; there aren't just 'random' explosions at the back end of a train when the engine is at the front.

As he closed the door behind him, he activated an image of himself via Kokohi no Jutsu and sent that ahead of him to to serve as a distraction. '_If there's bandits or something of the like up ahead, they will just attack my image._' He thought with as he thought the finishing touches on his plan. '_And while they are doing that, I'll just use an Utsusemi and blast out their ear drums and while they're disorientated, slit their fucking necks!_' He thought with a sadistic grin on his face.

This plan would work with at most 8 bandits. Otherwise, his plan wouldn't work. He could make Utsusemi split off into several of lots of his voice, but each time he made another place for his voice to sound from, it divided how loud each voice was equally. Even though he was going to be shouting right in the bandit's ears, eight different sets of his gave was the maximum amount of times he could split it and still rupture eardrums.

Iwa

"You're not any older than me, you know... Are you blind?" Hiro heard the girl ask as he continued walking towards his two new team mates."You do realize that being that blunt will upset a lot of people." He muttered darkly as he stopped before the two of them. "Yes, I am blind. But I don't let that get to me." He said as he heard the sound of flesh on flesh and alcohol which was particularly close to the smell he associated with the summoner clan. He estimated the stench was coming from below his waist line so he put to and two together.

"You have a drunk on your leg, just so you know."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2009)

The train ride so far was rather uneventful and slow as team 4 made their way toward the Land of Steam. Kayo tried her best from slipping into the wonderous bliss of sleep as her she kept bobbing her head up every time it fell. All that ramen along with the smooth train ride made Kayo feel as if she were on cloud 9, that is until...

*BBBBOOOOOMMMMM!!!*

Kayo jerked out of her seat clinging to her sensei as the train began to screech putting on the breaks trying to stop itself. The sound of a ripping explosion echoed through the train and many could be heard screaming. The massive machine came to a hault over a deep canyon that seemed to sink down into the earth endlessly. The train stopped harshly knocking Kayo out of her seat to the floor.

Neiko responded by telling them he would be going on ahead while they search the cars to see if any were injuried from the explosion. He gave them each a medical pouch and took off to the front of the train.

"W-W-W-What am I suppose to this with this!? I have no kind of medical knowledge or anything!." Kayo comlained, but Neiko was far to gone to even hear her plea. Next she heared a small ruffle much like a bag full of items hitting the ground by her. She turned to see Taron leaving them.

"Ah, now's not the time to be dealing with that asswipe-Hikaru!" Kayo yelled getting the Inuzuka's attention. "I'm going on to see if any need my help toward the back are you coming or what?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2009)

*The Mist Village...*
An old man and his young grandson sit at the edge of a dock which overlooks a large and pristine lake. 

"This is a good spot to fish!" the old man says cheerfully as he goes about baiting a fishing hook with a wriggling grub. 

The grandson nods as he deftly casts the line from his fishing rod into the water. Doing so with a practiced fluidity that can only come from being raised in a family of fisherman.

Suddenly a rather tall teenager with messy and unkept spiky blue hair walks up beside them and yawns. "Good morning fellows," he says in a carefree and gravely voice, "Fishing are we?" 

He flashes them a wide grin, revealing rows of pointed shark like teeth. The old man regards the teenager suspiciously, "Why yes we are young man," he mutters. 

The teenager chuckles, "Well I feel like doin' a bit of fishing myself!" 

The grandson notices that he has no fishing pole, "How are you going to fish without a fishing pole?" he asks him. 

"Fishing pole?! I don't need no stinkin' fishing pole kid!" the teenager responds, almost offended at the notion. He takes off his shirt and throws it at his feet. 

"WHOO YEAH!!" he screams as he dives headfirst into the water with nary a splash. 

"My word!" the old man exclaims as the boy disappears into the water. 

Suddenly bubbles appear in the surface of the lake and a geyser of water shoots up high over the docks. The water sprays over the old man and his grandson, drenching them to the bone. Meanwhile the teenager lands right beside them on all fours like a panther. In between his shark like teeth wriggles a giant catfish the size of a small dog. He turns towards the old man and grandson and winks at them. 

"Now that's how you fish!!" he says with a laugh before taking a huge chunk out of the fish. He then casually grabs up his shirt and walks away, dripping water along the docks.

"Hey what's your name?!" asks the grandson. 

The teenager stops and momentarily turns back around, "Name's Misuto but most people just call me Killer!" he responds.  

"That boy is most definitely one of the Hoshigake," the old man murmurs in a low whisper. 

_An hour later..._
Misuto walks up the path towards the academy using a giant fishbone as a toothpick. 

"They better not stick me with no powderpuffs or I'm gonna go apeshit!" he growls as he passes by the gate, then tossing away the fishbone.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 2, 2009)

*Team 5's Leader!: Albel The Wicked*

(OOC: Not my poem)

*Feeling Evil * 

Evil on a night like this
Evil tasting like a twisted wish
Evil paralized upon the ground
Evil tates the tears of fear
Evil tainted sounds of cheer
Evil dripping down; your blood of hate
Evil tearing down your helpless fate
Evil swears that by the night's end
Evil won't say it was all pretend
Evil because Death will follow you
Evil until full content
Evil pleasured to full extent ​
This poen repeated over and over inside his head as he walked down the silent back streets of Konoha. The village was all to safe, so getting jumped or anything like that was all to rare, but who's to say these types of things didn't occur? The man turned a right down the alley way his white face clam with a bored expression on his face.

His dark black hair with gold highlights at the tips glowed with an eeriness in the sun as his two long ponytails swung behind him. His black Jonin vest seemed leather like as the sun gleamed on it. Similar to another Jonin he kept his vest unziped so the inside of it was visible. He wore a rather tight dark purple shirt that just covered his torso, exposing his stomach. A shiney gold garter belt with a dark red rope wrapped around it was around his waist. Under the garter belt he had a purple colored cape with gold lining which covered up his right leg completely, but showing his left thigh.

He also wore two dark purple leggings that went over the knee along with a metal choke collar with a small chain hanging from the front. He wore silver houlder armours, wrist armour, and finally a large silver guantlet with claw like fingers. A very egostistcal appearance and pretty boy like qualities could define him.

The academy was right before him as he roughly pushed the doors opened and cluttering sounds echoed through the halls as he made his way toward and entered the class room to see two students already there wanting.

"To think they'd make me babysit some kids." He scoffed "I'm Albel: Squad Leader of Team 5, your sensei."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2009)

With Shou-

While everyone else went the obvious way, being the person that he is, Shou decided to climb the side of the school to get to his class. "Right, I'll go in through the back window, sneak up on the class.... and be the cool guy." He nodded, Though his plan required a lot of effort, it was worth watching most the students nearly crap themselves. "Hehehehe.. man i love this part." 

He scaled the building and soon noticed one of the students walking down the path. "If it isn't "Killer." Shou thought to himself, noting the sharp toothed student. "Man that guys freakin old.." Shou ignored the fact that he was only two years younger then Killer... of course, in Shou time, Two years was a long time.

"You know, I really should try and work out more." He thought as he climbed up the side of the building till he got to his class. "HELLO EVERYONE!" He shouts as he jumps through the window, crashing into a desk, then falling down a set of stairs until he slammed into the blackboard and caused four erasers to fall onto his head. "Yeah... there goes my cool image...."


----------



## migukuni (Dec 2, 2009)

The tree's swayed as the mob of monkey's ran full speed towards team 1. Fox saw Ryoumo seemingly trying to cast a... was that a katon seal, she wasnt sure, just then sensei wrapped steel wire around the genin he hog tied her and carried her on his back. "Let me go!" She cried out "RUN!" Sousuke ordered as the team began to flee from the pursuing apes.

For a moment Kikyo dropped her Book turning back "I have to get it" She called out as she went for it "WHAT'RE YOU DOING!" The jounin asked frantically. Grabbing her book she smiled having regained her prized possesion right then a giant monkey appeared ready to claw her face off. It's massive hand coming down and missing as Fox pulled Kikyo away barely saving her. 'Whew atleast i was close by' Fox thought to herself 

"That was close" commented the genin with almost apathetic like tone. Taking time to bow to fox the genin thanked her teammate and her quick thinking. "This isnt the time for that, lets get moving" Fox muttered. Sensei used the tied up Uchiha as a weapon Sousuke plowed into Monkey batting them away. "Come we have to go" "YOU'RE GONNA PAY FOR THIS!" Ryoumo called out her hair a mess from sensei's swinging her around. The monkey's finally closed in and we're ready to swarm the team. 

Sousuke dropped the Uchiha and took a battle stance ready to use any means necessary to beat them. Fox was starting to make the seal for her crow confusion jutsu so that they could escape and not have to hurt the monkeys when giant purple barrier stopped the monkeys "What the?" sensei muttered. Looking around he realized that him and a small portion of the forest was surrounded by the swirling purple chakra. *"Over here" *A woman's voice called out, Turning around team 1 found her dressed in a large tribal mask and long back coat. *"This way"* She said leading the way. "Come on" sensei said sounding just a bit iffy.

Taking them inside of a giant hollow tree that had been accomadated with furniture in the like obviously showing years of living here. The out of breath genin collapsed trying to regain their breath. The woman took of her mask revealing her to have long beautiful black hair and full pouty lips. Sitting across from them she drank water from what appeared to be a coconut. Fox found this the right time to survey the situation and check out the lady. The lady's smell was almost the same as the tree that they were staying at, although a bit muskier and her sweat smelled like the coconut that she drank, a little hard to smell but sweet for sure.

"The architecture is impressive, It must've taken years to carve out this entire tree" "*Sorry to dissapoint you kid but this trees naturally hollow" *The woman added as she sipped more water. Kikyo was speechless as she continued to look up admiring the vastness of the structure.

"What's going on here?" The jounin asked finally wiping away all the monkey dung from his face. *"Jugding from you're headbands I see you're ninja's from the leaf. I'm the one who hired you my name is Lucy and I want you to find me the magical Poupou fruit"* Her words garnering looks from everybody. "The Poupou fruit, What the heck is that?" Sousuke asked completly dumbfounded. *"The Poupou fruit has the ability to heal any disease and virus...I need to save those monkeys!" *She called out.

The 'poupou fruit' fox thought, even with her vast knowledge of fruits and animals she havent heard of it. The only reason she can think of is that maybe its only available at this place, if thats it then it would be normal for her not to know. "is the poupou fruit being guarded by the monkeys?" Fox asked quietly, if it was then it would be a problem. They werent allowed to hurt the monkeys and if they were the guards they would have to immobilize them or confuse them, well she could use her crow confusion for that but they would still need her to get closer to the fruit not to mention that she can only use it when escaping, since if she does it while looking for the fruit they wont find it with all the crows around. Fox absentmindedly scratched kiba's fur, earning her a soft growl from her dog.


*Iwagakure, My character is a guy named Akihiko not a girl!!!​*
"You do realize that being that blunt will upset a lot of people." The guy muttered darkly as he stopped before the two of them. "Yes, I am blind. But I don't let that get to me." He said 

Akihiko sighed, well atleast the blind guy seemed to be capable enough "I dont care if people thinks i am too blunt, as long as they reach my standard that is enough for me." 

A few seconds passed and the guy said "You have a drunk on your leg, just so you know." Akihiko looked down, he almost forgot the guy that was almost smooching his legs, he sighed but didnt do anything about it. He was a leader, leaders dont go screeching and honestly this was the first one someone was touchy feely around him, most respected him too much to do so, this drunk though was totally oblivious. He weighed his option and decided kicking the guy off his legs was still under 'acceptable' for a leader to do, but before he did so the guy unwrapped himself and poured another drink for himself. Akihiko went back to the blind guy "Im Akihiko Sanada you?" He asked curtly


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Okiru/Team 5*
> 
> Okiru entered the classroom in order to meet his jounin, In there was another student who he had seen during his time at the academy. Kazuma Hatake, A fairly talented shinobi in his own right who showed tons of potential. Okiru was becoming annoyed all the other genin had met their village except for him. He took out a horribly bended piece of gum and stuck it in his mouth chewing on it trying to get the taste of morning breath out of his mouth.
> 
> ...



Kazuma sits with his chin propped up lazily under his right palm as he waits for his squad to enter. Just as he begins to nod off, the door to the classroom slides open and a boy enters. 

"Hm?" Kazuma mutters with interest as he observes the boy walk towards him. He seems sullen and almost slightly annoyed for some reason Kazuma notices.

Kazuma wonders what his problem could be but quickly dismisses the thought as he searches his memory for the boy's name. He had seen him around here and there but never spoken to him. What was it again? Kazuma thinks, he had never been too good with names. Then the lightbulb goes off in his head, sending a jolt of electricity to his memory vault. 

_Ah yes! Okiru...um something or other,_ Kazuma remembers suddenly. 

Okiru tosses a piece of battered gum into his mouth and then tosses a piece to Kazuma. Kazuma looks at the slightly melted piece of gum with mild distaste, thankful that his mask covers the lower half of his face. 

"Um...thanks. I think I'll save this for later," Kazuma responds, not wanting to offend Okiru. He grabs the gum and absently places it into his vest pocket, making a mental note to toss into a wastebasket when Okiru isn't looking. 

When Okiru asks Kazuma if their Sensei has arrived yet, Kazuma just shrugs. "Nope..."  

As if right on cue however, their Sensei enters the room. Kazuma immediately turns around to face the man. 

"To think they'd make me babysit some kids...I'm Albel: Squad Leader of Team 5, your sensei."

Kazuma furrows his brow as he takes stock of the Jounin. Wow this guy looks like a real dandy Kazuma thinks to himself, actually more like a peacock really he amends. But Kazuma quickly shakes his head and reprimands himself for such thoughts, knowing he shouldn't judge a book by its cover. If this guy takes as much pride in his skills as he does his vain looking appearance then he should be pretty powerful. 

"Why hello there. I assume you're our babysitter huh?" Kazuma asks Albel in a slightly sarcastic tone of voice. 

"I stopped needing a babysitter when I was one by the way..."  he adds, knowing that he's pushing it, but he wants to gauge their Sensei's temperament and see just what kind of a person he really is.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 3, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Shou-
> 
> While everyone else went the obvious way, being the person that he is, Shou decided to climb the side of the school to get to his class. "Right, I'll go in through the back window, sneak up on the class.... and be the cool guy." He nodded, Though his plan required a lot of effort, it was worth watching most the students nearly crap themselves. "Hehehehe.. man i love this part."
> 
> ...



Lyra had fallen asleep after having her "delicious" meal, Her snores sounding like a chain saw gutting a tree. Her head was readily resting on her table now sunken in her own little puddle of saliva. The academy teacher let her rest as it was the norm for Lyra to do this thing while the other students merely didn't want to get on a bad side of a jinchuuriki. Dreaming of becoming Kage of her own village affectionately titled _The Village Hidden in the Ice Cream_. "Obey" She sleeped talked about commanding her public into worship.

Unfortunately for Lyra her blissful sleep was interrupted as a kid bursted into crashing into the desk. She gave him an unattentive stare at least, the drool hardening into a pale white skin layer over her own. "Ahh shou's here" The voluptious academy teacher announced as she helped him from his failed entrance. 

*GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRSSSSSSHHHHH!!!!!!!*

The sound of Lyra's stomach grumbling caused the entire class to go quiet and give her some unusual stares. "I'm hungry" Announced the absent minded Jinchuuriki *"YOU JUST ATE!"* The entire class said in unison. Without giving it a second thought Lyra got up headed for the door to find some food. A warm hand gripping her shoulder stopped her in her tracks. "You'll have to wait Lyra, Here's one of you're teammates already. Shou Lyra, Lyra Shou" The Academy teacher introduced the two genin. Lyra on the other hand was far too busy picking her nose to notice the introduction. "I'm going to buy me some Burger Senju after I'm outta here" She merely announced as she casually walked back to her corner.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

*The Mist Village...*
Misuto casually walks past the monitors at the front gate with a smile. 

"You're late Misuto!" one of monitors yells at him. 

Misuto shrugs as he passes through the doors leading into the building, "Then go buy me a watch!" he exclaims, disappearing around the corner. Not that I can tell time anyway Misuto thinks with a smirk.

The monitor makes a move to go after Misuto but his comrade stops him, "Trust me just let it go," he says. 

"But why he's just a rookie?" the other responds. 

"Last Monitor that tried to punish him disappeared. They found him floating faceup in the great river two days later," his comrade says darkly, "They couldn't prove who did it of course..."

As Misuto walks down the hallway he sighs inwardly at having to go to class with all the "babies." He's just about the oldest student in the class and had been left back three times already. Not for lack of his combat skills of course. Misuto was considered to have tremendous potential in the art of war and it was even whispered that he would be a sure shot to take his place among the seven swordsman in the future. However for all of his physical prowess Misuto's academic skills fell far short. For one he can barely read and he can't sit still at a desk long enough to pass a test for the life of him. 

Eventually it was decided however that Misuto should be allowed a special dispensation to be passed, his poor grades notwithstanding. As one instructor had so eloquently put it, _"He's good at killing things, and he actually enjoys it. Why waste such a precious resource?"  _

Not for the last time Misuto wishes that things in the Mist Village where the way they were back in the old days, during the time of the great Kisame Hoshigake, and Zabuza Momochi. It was so simple, they just let each class fight to the death and whoever was left standing would pass...so elegantly simple in Misuto's opinion.  

Just another example of the pussification of the Mist Village he muses as he enters the classroom. Misuto glares at all the students in the class, a bunch of snot nosed little brats in his opinion. He notices Lyra and that loser Shou making a commotion as usual.

Misuto stands at the back of the room and gestures towards the teacher, "Hey old woman I don't have all day. Who's on my team!?" he snarks at her, and also doubly glad to see this place for the last time.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2009)

With Shou-

he simply stood there, dazed and slightly confused. "So... i'm partnered with the brainless demon freak?" he asked, turning to the teacher. "Does she even know the meaning of strategy?" It's not as if Shou knew either, his idea of strategy was either hide and attack from the shadows, or attack head on... he also had options three figured out, Run and wait till your opponent trips to attack them... quite the brilliant tactician. 

"Hey old woman I don't have all day. Who's on my team!?" The killer had come in. "OI! She's far from old, In fact." Shou cleared his throat. "how bout dinner some time? On me of course, and not the bill i mean." He raised his eyebrows suggestively.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 3, 2009)

*Team 1*

*"The Monkeys are being controlled"* The woman told the team earning a surprised reaction from them. "Controlled? What do you mean? And what's this poupou fruit you were talking about" Sousuke asked trying to understand the situation. Lucy took a deep breath and began to explain *"Ten years ago the Land of Monkeys had faced a very serious poacher problems. Monkeys where found skinned and dead all over the forest and thus the 5 lands banned the hunting of the creatures. However the hunters did not leave rather they sophisticated their art of killing"*

The team continued to watch as she continued to explain *"They've invented a solution that allows them to take control of the monkeys and increase their aggressiveness towards humans. However the solution kills the monkey from the inside making it seem like a natural death"* "And making their work that much easier" Sousuke added towards the end. "The Poupou fruit is the only remedy for the solution if we use it we can save the monkeys and rid this land of the poachers once and for all. The Poupou Fruit is located in the center of the forest on the tallest tree"

Sousuke nodded and headed out with his team taking a look at their surrounding. "*Once you are outside of this barrier I will be unable to protect you"* She noted referring to the last time. Flexing his biceps Sousuke reassured the woman with a smile "Don't worry we're ninjas from the leaf we'll do it" The team exited the barrier and began to head towards the massive tree. However it wasn't long before the monkeys began to attack again stopping Sousuke spoke "You guys keep going I'll stall them for as long as i can, Get to the tree and get the poupou fruit!" His team hesistated bit but went along their way as their jounin faced the wave of monkeys.

*Team 2*

Heading into the next car Neiko could already tell something was wrong, The passengers were all outcold. "Genjutsu" He quickly deduced before dodging an incoming kunai. Looking at it's direction he saw three bandit's awaiting for him strapped to the teeth. "Who would've thought we'd run into a leaf ninja here" The middle one commented taking a swig from his rum. "Drinking at this hour, So unartistic" Neiko noted pissing the man off as he through his bottle at him.

*SWWWWWWOOSSH!!!*

The bottle was quickly sliced in half by the artist's sword, it's content spilling all over the floor. "This should be fun" The tallest one said wielding a giant hammer. "Let me get a go at him" With that he took the lead as the other two retreated "Sure don't mess him up to bad, We're going to catch up with the boss" The middle one said as they dissapeared into the next cart. Neiko clasped his hands together praying to buddha. "What's with the funny chant" The big man taunted as he gripped his hammer. "I will show you the strength of an artist's soul" Neiko said fixing his glare on him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Shou-
> 
> he simply stood there, dazed and slightly confused. "So... i'm partnered with the brainless demon freak?" he asked, turning to the teacher. "Does she even know the meaning of strategy?" It's not as if Shou knew either, his idea of strategy was either hide and attack from the shadows, or attack head on... he also had options three figured out, Run and wait till your opponent trips to attack them... quite the brilliant tactician.
> 
> "Hey old woman I don't have all day. Who's on my team!?" The killer had come in. "OI! She's far from old, In fact." Shou cleared his throat. "how bout dinner some time? On me of course, and not the bill i mean." He raised his eyebrows suggestively.



Misuto raises his eyebrow at Shou's rebuke, "Think twice you blue haired little chump!" he says with a laugh, of course ignoring his own long and unruly spiky blue hair. Few can pull off their particular hair color after all and Shou just utterly fails at it in his opinion. 

"The old Couger over there has already taken a ride on the Misuto express!" he says with a sneer, flashing his shark like teeth towards the teacher and winking at her, and then wriggling his hips back and forth. 

He waves his right hand dismissively at Shuo, "But you can have my sloppy seconds if you want," he says with a flippant voice. 

"NOW WHO THE HELL IS ON MY TEAM! I'M TIRED OF PLAYING KINDERGARTEN!" he snarls impatiently. Misuto just wants to get the hell out of this burg and get rolling on their first mission. 

And it better not be no damn radish picking or some dirt job like that, he thinks to himself


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2009)

"Ok, It's go time asshole." Shou cracks his neck and draws his tanto. "What's your favorite number, I'd like to know how many pieces i should slice you into." He grins sadistically as he makes the comment. "Now now boys." THWACK! The teacher smacks shou into the ground as hard as she can. "Let's try and behave ourselves in class, Ok?" She smiles over at Misuto, but it's a smile of "I'll kill you if you speak." She clears her throat, let's shou try and stand up and then pushes him off towards Misuto. 

"Since you were so curios as to know who your knew teammates would be." She points to Shou. "Meet Shou Kosaname." She then points over to a girl sitting on a desk and looking up at a light. "And this is Lyra, you will all be assigned to team one. I do hope you have what it takes to survive your new teams sensai."  Shou blinked. "Ok, i can handle the the ditzy jin, BUT WHY THE HELL AM I PARTNERED WITH A SADIST!?" <--- Ignoring the fact that HE is also one.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Ok, It's go time asshole." Shou cracks his neck and draws his tanto. "What's your favorite number, I'd like to know how many pieces i should slice you into." He grins sadistically as he makes the comment. "Now now boys." THWACK! The teacher smacks shou into the ground as hard as she can. "Let's try and behave ourselves in class, Ok?" She smiles over at Misuto, but it's a smile of "I'll kill you if you speak." She clears her throat, let's shou try and stand up and then pushes him off towards Misuto.
> 
> "Since you were so curios as to know who your knew teammates would be." She points to Shou. "Meet Shou Kosaname." She then points over to a girl sitting on a desk and looking up at a light. "And this is Lyra, you will all be assigned to team one. I do hope you have what it takes to survive your new teams sensai."  Shou blinked. "Ok, i can handle the the ditzy jin, BUT WHY THE HELL AM I PARTNERED WITH A SADIST!?" <--- Ignoring the fact that HE is also one.



As Shou makes a move on him Misuto smiles and licks his lips. Oh yeah this'll be good! he thinks inwardly with a laugh, something to tide me over until the real business. 

"What's my favorite number you ask?" Misuto sneers with a devil may care grin, "One!" 

Misuto removes a lone Kunai from his holster and traces the edge of the blade over his neck ever so softly, then he spins it deftly across his fingers. "_One_ kunai for your throat, _one_ final breath before I slit your throat, _one_ final gasp before you die, and _one_ final laugh as I piss on your gravestone!" 

As Misuto points his kunai at the little minnow suddenly the old Couger takes all the fun out of everything and stops Shou right in his tracks. She looks menacingly at Misuto and he slowly withdraws his kunai back into its holster. He may be dumb and crazy, but he knows when to pick and choose his battles. In his pea brain he files the bitch's transgression...to be dealt with at a later date of course.  

Misuto looks at Shou and Lyra with disgust as the teacher points them out. "Fuck me!" he mutters under his breath, the little Sanbi freak and this hyped up little chump, this is gonna be one huge trainwreck. 

Suddenly Misuto grins from ear to ear. _Trainwreck?_ he muses inwardly, well that's right up my alley. He walks beside Shou and slaps him on the back. "You like a fellow bloodthirsty sociopath," he tells Shou and then points at his own black eyes, very much like Sharks eyes, "I saw it in your eyes. Don't get in the way of my bloodlust and I won't get in the way of yours!"   

As for Lyra well Misuto just frowns at her. He doesn't think she'll last a week.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 3, 2009)

*
The Bloodlusted Swordsman: Kabure*

Blood...That intoxicating liquid with the familar auroma. It's scent devoid of life yet still holds a certain warmth. The horrid grey rocks of this unforgiving terrain tainted by the spoilers of the winner. The ever present mist never fails to hide what is so clear to me. That we ninja's exist only for one purpose and that is to fight, Should someone tell you different well they're fucking lying. 

I grab the hilt of my sword, It seems heavier each time I pick up. Perhaps it's a sign of a the angry spirits it's collected over the years from all my fallen victims. Letting it's sharp blade rest against my shoulders I enjoy one last pull on my cigarette before letting fall to the ground giving it a soldier's goodbye with the tip of my boot grinding it into the ground.

The Name swordsman of the mist once meant something, Once instilled fear into the hearts of all ninja no matter who. But with the passing tides of time it seems the village has abandoned it's bloody ways for that of sunshines and fucking back hugs. I walked towards that same village i've been serving for the pass twenty some odd years doing it more for the love of battle then any sort of idiotic patriotism. 

Stepping forth into the academy in which I once roamed the halls In i take a moment to look around. Not for nostalga's sake but more for me to think it over. Kids were never my forte and being in charge of them hell might as well sign their death release right now. Opening the classroom door the kids all turned their eyes to me. The Big bad Kabure, I couldn't give two shits for the munchkin but the academy teacher was a different story.

She had the body that would make any ninja lose faith in their kage. I hit it once she liked it rough despite the demeanor she carried but then called me a psycho once I started getting into it. I guess bondage aint for everyone. She never called me again, better that way don't need some bitch blowing mines. Spitting the tobacco from my mouth I announced the little twerps names "Team 1: Lyra Sunameko, Misuto Hoshigaki, Shou Kosaname. From here on out you guys are mine"




​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2009)

Misuto suddenly sniffs the air smelling a palpable scent, just like a Shark in the water sensing blood from miles away. What is that scent he thinks to himself for a second and then it comes to him...power. 

He quickly turns his head around to face their new sensei and his eyes widen suddenly. Not out of fear though but out of pure unadulterated glee to be standing in front a true killer, a true swordsman, two things he so dearly aspires to be the best at. 

"Well if it ain't the fuckin' big bad wolf himself," Misuto mutters under his breath. 

Misuto focuses on the huge sword that Kabure hefts over his broad shoulders. He can almost smell the blood of all the victims who have fallen before its sharp blade. Only two things cross Misuto's mind as he nods his head towards the Swordsman. That he will one day kill this man and replace him, and most importantly, that Kabure's sword will be his.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2009)

Shou blinked. "That guy seems cool." He rubbed his chin and looked over the rest of the class, they seemed to be crapping their pants. "Pansy's." Shou smirked and placed his hands behind his head. "Whatever, Lyra! Get your freakin turtle ass in gear!" Shou shouts. "Got no time to waste." He takes big steps and walks towards their new Teacher. "Let's go pops, Times a wastin and i ain't got all day to sit around and listen to people murmer about how scary you are."

He then walks up behind Misato. "And yeah, I like fightin, I like killin." He whispers into the older students ear. "I'll keep outta your way, but be warned.. Once i get goin, I can't tell friend from foe, You might just end up on the slaughter house floor if you get in my way. I don't care bout right and wrong, Got it?" He smirked.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 3, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma sits with his chin propped up lazily under his right palm as he waits for his squad to enter. Just as he begins to nod off, the door to the classroom slides open and a boy enters.
> 
> "Hm?" Kazuma mutters with interest as he observes the boy walk towards him. He seems sullen and almost slightly annoyed for some reason Kazuma notices.
> 
> ...



Albel turned to the voice that broke the silence. He glared at the boy giving off the aura of superiority as he looked down on him.

"I see your a sarcastic little maggot aren't you? I would watch my tone, hurting children is not beneath me..." The tension in the room was thick as Albel walked toward the middle of the classroom and leaned up against the board. "We'll start with introduction and all that jazz when the last member shows up, and he better have a good damn excuse for being late."

Silence lingered in the room as the team waited for it's last remaining member. The scowl on Albel's face was present as he was beyond annoyed by the fact he now had to wait for some kid before he could do what he wanted. Though for a small amount of time the scowl on his face faltered as once happy memories filled his head. One particular memory of a Jonin that he cared very much for.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 3, 2009)

(OOC: The spoiler might contain profanity. If you don't wish to read that then skip that part.)

Team 3:

Gatrom picked up once again in the back of the group as his two teammates ran off to go find the assistant. As he walked he could just see Kisuke being all excited about their first mission, and he could just picture Shin getting all excited about a chance to show off his awesomeness. 

All of a sudden Shin lost his balance and yelled something incoherent. Pretty soon he ended up on the ground. Stifling a laugh, Gatrom thought about his teammate. _"He seems to have a need to show other people his greatness, or as he says it (awesomeness), but where does that need come from. It doesn't seem to come from an inferiority complex or anything like that as he was quite skilled in taijutsu. Maybe it came from the fact they he felt he needed to prove himself to his clan. The Nara clan was known for intellectuals who rarely use taijutsu and were quiet and lazy. Shin differed greatly from this. No matter the reason, Gatrom just hoped that Shin would be able to realize himself how strong he was, because Gatrom had seen first hand what Shin could do."_

Still as he walked up to his teammate giving him a hand to help him up, he thought about the mission since they had arrived. Gatrom thought of himself as a stealthy ninja, yet the old man had not made his presence known to his team until he wanted the team to know he was there. He didn't seem strong to Gatrom, but nevertheless Gatrom was on edge. Nothing suspicious was going to get past him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Iwagakure:

Jack rolled over after finishing off the rest of the Kamekages that he had in his flask. "Look like I gotta stiff on my team. No prob, nothin some capt'n won't fix. Oh, hersh your drink by the way." Jack said as he handed the shot to his other new teammate. 

"So, how da hell dids I get stuck on da team with no chikas?!? Bullshit if ya ask me. And whenthehell is the damn jounin gonna get here?!? More bullshit! This place is full of bullshit! WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!?!? zzzzzzzzzzzzz" Jack was once again asleep.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 3, 2009)

Kisuke started to slow down, watching as Shin was catching up to her. She puffed out her cheeks, and was about to retort with something, but she watched as her fellow teammate tripped on something, and fell to the ground. She slid to a stop, and jumped upon Shin, hugging him tightly.

*"Hey Shin, please don't die! Sensei won't like it if you die on our first mission! Please please please!"*


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 3, 2009)

Shin's eye's bulged and his head shook back and forth as Kisuke tried to bring him back to life while shouting loudly. Gatrom had finally decided to move with the rest of the group reaching his hand out to help Shin up. As soon as he was released from Kisuke's death grip which probably did more harm than good Shin grabbed Gatrom's hand and was helped to his feet. "Thanks. Your not as wierd as I thought. You've gone up one point on my awesome scale!" 

Shin laughed happily and grinned widely. He looked around a couple of times trying to figure out where the assistant that was supposed to meet them was at. "ASSISTANT MAN DON"T MAKE A MAN OF MY CALIBER WAIT!" Shin crossed his arms as was tapping his foot rapidly. He was becoming annoyed that they couldn't start their mission yet.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 3, 2009)

Gatrom scanned the bar. Almost immediately after Shin had hit the ground, Kisuke was on top of him helping him up him up, grateful for his saftey.

"Hey Shin, please don't die! Sensei won't like it if you die on our first mission! Please please please!"

Gatrom couldn't help but smile as his teammates' actions. Kisuke cared deepfully about the other members of her team, doing anything in her power to protect them from any harm. Her actions with Shin right now were clear indication. She was easily excited and honestly easily distracted. But, she was a comrade, and a comrade of the leaf was something to be taken seriously. At times he doubted if Kisuke would be able to handle the duties of the Shinobi, but after being in the same class as her for years, he knew she was one person who you wouldn't want to be facing.

As Gatrom looked to the corner of the bar, he saw a man that matched the description that his team was given. "This way guys, I've found him." And the group moved their way towards their contact.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 3, 2009)

konoha-

BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! "Urgh...." BEEP! BEEP BEEP!" Urghhh....." BEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP "I get the point...." Lex slams his hand on the alarm and grumbles as he tries to sit up. "I guess i should get going to the academy... gotta meet my team and stuff..." He yawned and looked at the clock. "WHA!?" it was four hours past when he was supposed to be there, not looking good for him for the most part. "crap..." He bolted up from his bed and took a quick shower, then rushed out to his closet to toss on his clothes. It was a bit warm for his jacket today, so he left it unzipped. 

"Right, let's go." He rushed out the door, but forgot he lived on the top floor of his apartment complex. "WAH!" He gripped the railing before he fell over. "Right.. gotta remember... top floor... slow.." He nodded and pulled himself up and rushed down the stairs. "I'll be careful later... gotta get to class! i'll end up with the worst team out of the bunch if i don't get there first! though... i guess i'll be on the same team no matter what...."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 3, 2009)

_"So...that's the plan huh?"

"I could have sworn it's what I just said didn't eye?"

"Okay, okay sorry for questioning you."

"......footsteps it must be them, go on ahead I'll lure them there."_

The genin squad of Gatrom, Shin, and Kisuke approached the fair skin and young looking man. "Hey your the guy in the picture that old mister showed me." Kisuke reached into her pocket and pulled out the picture the old man gave her and giving it to him.

"Ah" He said in an elegant tone "You must be the leaf ninja we hired I'm Yamato. Our pig problem is right this way." Yamato walked toward the entrance of the run down bar opening the doors which creeked the further they were pushed opened. Straight ahead in the middle of the bar were 3 pigs. A dim light was above them swing back and forth looking about to fall down any minute. A cold draft and the sound of water leaking gave the bar an eerie feeling to it.

"Well there are our nuisances, please go ahead and round them up for us." Yamato quickly made his way toward the entrance of the bar, but stopped for getting one important thing. "Yea, we forgot to tell you. Their ninja pigs so.....good luck with that!" As quick as the wind he was gone out the bar.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 3, 2009)

It seemed her hugging and yelling had worked. She got off Shin, who got up off the ground. She smiled brightly, before skipping over to the man that appeared in front of them. She handed the picture over to him, and nodded, before following him towards the pigs.

The surroundings were kind of wet and creepy, and Kisuke looked around, slightly confused. _This place seems run down. What happened to this place..._ And there were the pigs, running wild inside the bar. Before she knew it, her team was left to deal with them, the ninja pigs.

*"Alright Team 3, we have to get these guys no matter what! Yamato-san said that they are ninja pigs, so they must have chakra!"* Kisuke made the necessary handseals, before slamming her palm into the ground, releasing a web-like lure along the ground. *"Mushi Yose no Jutsu (Insect Gathering Technique)!"* The web started to draw a little bit of bugs. A couple of centipedes and a spider came towards her, and she smiled. *"You guys can take care of them. I'm going to gather some info first."*


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 3, 2009)

As Gatrom pointed out the man they were supposed to meet Shin rushed excitedly over to meet him. He saw someone rushing away and was a little suspicious but decided to think nothing of it. "Bout god damn time we found you! It's time to show my awesome!" The man led the 3 into a dank run down bar. It seemed run down even for the town that they were in. Before Shin could ask any questions about the pigs the man had already left only telling them that the pigs were ninja pigs.

"That guy seemed a little suspicious to me. What about you two?" Shin was calm and collected when he said this not his usual loudmouth demeanor. Shin looked over to see Kisuke talking to some bugs as she tried to gather information. "KISUKE! THIS IS NO TIME TO TALK TO BUGS! WE GOT NINJA PIGS TO FIGHT!" Shin's calmness gone as quickly as it had came. 

Fine i'll start this out then and take them all out! First I will use a jutsu to limit their movement! Ayatsuito no Jutsu - String Reeling Technique!" Shin set up the trap inside of the room that would wrap the pigs in string if caught. "HAHA LITTLE PIGGY'S! How do you like that?!" Shin pointed at them all laughing as he did so. The most awesome ninja ever had struck!


----------



## Pyro (Dec 3, 2009)

*"Well there are our nuisances, please go ahead and round them up for us." Yamato quickly made his way toward the entrance of the bar, but stopped for getting one important thing. "Yea, we forgot to tell you. Their ninja pigs so.....good luck with that!" As quick as the wind he was gone out the bar.*


Gatrom looked into the room as the man who had shown them the way ran off and slammed the door. Inside were pigs running around wild. As Gatrom looked to his right he saw Shin sprint towards the group of animals while Kisuke took a different route and decided to call upon her bugs to help with the task.

"That guy looked kind of shady, oh well nothing I can do right now. I think I'm going to go at this in a different way. Chakra strings can restrict their movement while me and my team, catch them." Gatrom thought to himself.

Soon the chakra strings were out, and slipping up the pigs.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

Fox, Kiba, Ryoumo and Kikyo ran ahead in the direction their sensei told them. The way was clear for a moment and Fox stopped them before continuing. "wait, stop for awhile" Fox said as she stopped. The other two stopped but with the Uchiha looking at her like she was a dirt on her shoe telling her to stop, Fox ignored it

"Take this with you and when you think you're in trouble crush it, its a special scent from our clan to make our teammates easier to track." Fox said as she handed out a little pill. "i advise not to crush it unless very necessary, coz... it doesnt smell so good when you crush it" 'it smells like you farted for someone who doesnt know' Fox thought it internally though not saying it. The Uchiha gave her an acidic look and said "i dont need help from a lower class Fox thought for a bit and replied "either you take it or kiba will have to pee on you." when she said this Ryoumo's eyes grew wide and she looked down, saw kiba getting ready to pee on her shoes. She looked at Fox with a horrified face and Fox just smiled. The Uchiha finally put the pill on her pocket with a shrug. Kikyo meanwhile was studying the pill like it was a new invention by Tsunade herself. She was reading from a book and looking at the pill and saying this and that, Fox tuned her out most of the time unless a interesting word piqued her interest, she wasnt even sure if Kikyo noticed Fox' and the Uchiha's small exchange.

The three of them quickly stepped away as they sensed danger, this time they were a bit more alert. The dagger's hit the ground from where they were standing on awhile ago.  Monkeys dropped down from the trees and the three of them had to fight them, now that was the hard part, they cant hurt the monkey's so using kunai's would not work on them. So the three of them had opted to just use punches and kicks. Fox could tell that the Uchiha was on the verge of using a fireball technique, she spied Kikyo and noticed that she was doing well herself. Fox stopped and went to Kikyo "cover me for a second" Fox said as she looked for her soldier pill on her pouch. Meanwhile Kikyo noticed that Ryoumo was going to be overwhelmed soon, she formed a handseal Ayatsuito no Jutsu the trap was set and when the monkeys got closer to the Uchiha they were hog tied.

Fox finally found the soldier pill, she injested one and gave Kiba the other one. "Juujin Bunshin" Kiba became another version of her and she felt her strength and stamina increase. She and Kiba plowed through the monkeys, kikyo following her and went towards the Uchiha "do a transformation jutsu!" Fox shouted. The Uchiha gave her a contemptous glare "You want me an Uchiha to become a monkey???? You Insolent -insert choice of curse here-" When Fox and Kikyo got closer, a giant monkey appeared before them, both of them gasped and Kikyo gave some information, which Fox was too busy to take note off. The Monkey slapped Fox out of the way since she was closer than Kikyo, Kiba got in the way and he was the one hit, Kiba returned to his dog form and knocked Fox together with him in a ditch. Kikyo stepped back and was swarmed by the monkeys nearby. Ryoumo and the monkey faced off, after a few seconds Ryoumo finally thought of using Henge no jutsu turning herself into a monkey. However the monkey instead of looking at her puzzled had hearts on its eyes! The Monkey fell in love with Ryoumo's monkey form. Fox got out of the ditch just in time to see the huge monkey carrying a screaming cursing Ryoumo.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Shiro walked into the meeting room, yawning as he lazily strolled in.  Despite his heavy footsteps, his geta footwear made very little sound.

"Hey guys, sorry I'm late, I got bored with training so I felt like sleeping in a little while, and it looks like I lost track of time.  This is team 5, right?"

He looked around the room and raised an eyebrow at his team.  

"Looks like strong fighters," he said.  "I'll have to up my game if I'm gonna keep up.  So, when do we start?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Kabure, Kirigakure*

"Well well It seems someone's nuts dropped this morning" Kabure said to Shou who had been a little careless with his words. Kabure looked over his ninja team he noticed Misuto. He grinned a bit not because of some nostalgic feeling or believing that Misuto was a younger version of him but rather he felt the kids bloodlust. Kabure figured a kid so hungry for battle would no doubt lead an early life to the grave and couldn't contain the anticipation of the day he'd see the kid get struck down. Kabure finally set his eyes on Lyra the Sanbi Jinchuuriki whose been on close watch by the Mizukage and his men.

"So she's the demon's host huh, She's nothing more then a kid" Licking his lips Kabure imagined the possiblities of the Sanbi's power should it ever be released. "Now that would be a battle worth fighting" He thought to himself imagining going toe to toe with the giant chakra monster. "Let's go then Kiddies I don't have time to waste. The swordsman jounin lead them out of the village to the outskirts to a dead forest where the mist was at it's thickest and only swamps reigned. Throwing out some rations in the direction of his team Kabure began to elaborate.

"Listen runts before I decide to take you on as my team where gonna have a little survival training" Kabure could already tell Misuto didn't like the idea. "To see if you're worthy enough to be my students" If almost on cue a gleam traced Kabure's blade as he finished his words. "You're task is to go deep into the forest and slay The Ox Tiger, A Rabid beast known only to live in the swamps of the water country." Stamping his sword into the ground Kabure sat as if getting ready for a long wait "Bring me back it's horn as proof that you defeated it. You only have three hours, Should you take longer then that I'm leaving you to the mercy of the swamps. NOW GO!"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

"oh shi~" Fox said earning her a stupefied look from kikyo. Fox took ryoumo by the waist but she wasn't strong enough to carry her, so she and the uchiha fell down, Fox huffed as the uchiha was sprawled out on top of her. Kikyo and kiba then arrived towards them. The monkey following them... 'shit' fox thought she was injured and ryoumo wasnt in the best fit either. Kikyo was the only one who was atleast mildly ok. 

"kikyo monkey on your back!" Fox said

"wife!!!" the monkey said as he jumped towards Fox and Ryoumo, both was able to evade but the monkey's uncharred hand had again captured Ryoumo.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Neiko Fights!!*

Neiko stands toe to toe with the Large man of the train hijacking bandits. Waving around his giant hammer the man makes the first strike.

*BLAAAAAM!!!!*

The sound ripples through the air as the bandit completly destroys a nearby empty seat with the attack. Neiko looked around realizomh he couldn't fight the man here, The civilians were still unconcious and the danger would heighten should he target them instead. "My name is Go Mon, The Youngest of the Mon brothers" "But you're so tall" Neiko simply stated at the claim as he would've figured the man to be the oldest. "TODAY YOU DIE!" The bandit announced bringing down the heavy war hammer.

*SHNKK!!*

Neiko barely able to block the attack with his buster sword struggled against the strength and weight of the obviously bigger man. Neiko exchanged glances with the bandit before being pushed away like a fly. "FEAR THE MIGHT OF THE MON BROTHERS!" Neiko managed to dodge the first swing of the hammer however wasn't as lucky with the second strike. The force pushing him through the cart window as his body slid under the tracks being trampled by the train.

*SPLATT!!!*

His blood decorated the windows as Go stood triumphantly in the center. However this was short lived as the blood on the window began to bubbly and spread like a virus competly shunning out all incoming light into the cart. "What's going on?!" The bandit called out looking around, The train cart now empty as the blood turned into the darkest shade of black. 

"Winter's mortality,
locked in frozen indifference,
melts with Spring's rebirth."

Neiko's voiced began to fill the train taunting Go as he continued to search for the jounin. Smashing a nearby seat with his hammer he began to cry out "COME OUT! I DARE YOU TO COME OUT!" The glass on the windows began to crack as the blood forced it's way through oozing out forming spectors of sorts. Go felt terror unlike any other, Grabbing his hammer he attacked the shadow demons with as much force as possible. Each swing causing them to diserpse into petals of black roses until finally the entire train was filled with them.

The roses gaining the properties of butterflies began to fly around the frantic man.

"Empty drops of rain
falling gently on my heart
echoing the pain."

With that appeared Neiko now engrossed by the black butterflies as they began to from a grimreaper like appearence his sword shining in the vacuum of the darkness. "May Buddha have mercy on you're soul" Neiko's words commanding the darkness to attack the bandit "NO!! NO!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!" A blinding flash fills his mind as he collapses to the ground. Neiko stands the victor over him, The train back to normal with the passengers and all. He looked down at him "Genjutsu" Then ran off hoping to stop the others.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 4, 2009)

migukuni said:


> "oh shi~" Fox said earning her a stupefied look from kikyo. Fox took ryoumo by the waist but she wasn't strong enough to carry her, so she and the uchiha fell down, Fox huffed as the uchiha was sprawled out on top of her. Kikyo and kiba then arrived towards them. The monkey following them... 'shit' fox thought she was injured and ryoumo wasnt in the best fit either. Kikyo was the only one who was atleast mildly ok.
> 
> "kikyo monkey on your back!" Fox said
> 
> "wife!!!" the monkey said as he jumped towards Fox and Ryoumo, both was able to evade but the monkey's uncharred hand had again captured Ryoumo.




*Kikyo*

"He's got Ryoumo" Kikyo stated the obvious as the monkey began to climb up the tree ready to make an honest woman of his monkey bride. Handing fox some string Kikyo tied the steel wire around her waist. "We have to save her. Even though she's arrogant she's our teammate" Kikyo said in her usualy appathetic medical tone and turned to Fox giving her a smile. Though for most people a smile meant nothing but for Kikyo it was the big deal as the girl barely showed emotion. Without saying a word fox knew what to do.

"Kiba" She spoke to her dog who retransformed into her as both grabbed the wire. Spinning around they began to pick up momentum chucking the genin at full speed towards the monkey and the uchiha. Flying full speed towards her target Kikyo didn't flinch a bit sinking her kunai into the Uchiha's leg causing her to scream in pain. "AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! WHATS THE BIG IDEA" "we can't hurt the monkeys" Kikyo apathetically stated as the monkey continued to climb up the giant tree. Turning around the monkey noticed Kikyo _"SHE'S MINE!" _The monkey swung his arm trying to bat the genin away.

Kikyo took the full brunt of the force however during the impact had managed to tie her steel wire around it's arm. Hanging for dear life Kikyo revealed a slew of explosive tags tied to the wire. "K-Kikyo what are you doing!?" The Uchiha princess cried out. "She's not gonna!" Fox said thinking over whether she should've sent her or not. "Detonate"

*BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The machine gun fire of explosions ripped through the wire stunning the monkey and sending both Ryoumo and Kikyo crashing into a nearby branch. Rubbing her head the Uchiha got back on her feet finally dispelling the henge "WHAT THE HELL KIKYO!" Ryoumo called out. The Monkey saw Ryoumo in her human form. _"LIE YOU LIE! YOU NO MONKEY!" _Kikyo looked around and noticed that the poupou fruit was within arms reach. "Ryoumo look" _"ME DESTROY LIARS!" _With that the Monkey charged full force ready to kill his heartbreaker.​


cjones8612 said:


> The train ride so far was rather uneventful and slow as team 4 made their way toward the Land of Steam. Kayo tried her best from slipping into the wonderous bliss of sleep as her she kept bobbing her head up every time it fell. All that ramen along with the smooth train ride made Kayo feel as if she were on cloud 9, that is until...
> 
> *BBBBOOOOOMMMMM!!!*
> 
> ...



The Inuzuka nodded as the Akimichi took charge. They stumbled into the next cart to find it completly empty, Kayo investigated the seats not believing what she saw. "That smell" Hikaru caught a strange itching smell in her dog like nose then knew what it was. "GET DOWN!" Hikaru cried out as she tackled Kayo until the floor. 

*BOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A ball of fire plowed through were the two were originally standing. Glass cascaded down on the too as certain seats caught fire. A huge hole now stood where the train wall once was. A massive canyon was visible from the inside of the train, Should any of them fall it would surely be the end of them. "Kayo you okay?" Before she could check on her teammate a man's voice pierced the disorder.

"What do we have here? Arent you too young to be ninjas?"

Hikaru turned around to see a maniac looking man holding several black bombs with the fuse string sticking out of it. On his belts where numerous lighters and his mouth had a contraction that seemed to work like a lighter as well. "Y-Yabimichi" Hikaru barely got out as she held her dog for comfort. The genin froze in fear not knowing what to do. "Well let me end it for ya" Igniting the bomb with the mouth lighter he chucked it at the two "SEE YA!!"
*
BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Michellism (Dec 4, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Kabure, Kirigakure*
> 
> "Well well It seems someone's nuts dropped this morning" Kabure said to Shou who had been a little careless with his words. Kabure looked over his ninja team he noticed Misuto. He grinned a bit not because of some nostalgic feeling or believing that Misuto was a younger version of him but rather he felt the kids bloodlust. Kabure figured a kid so hungry for battle would no doubt lead an early life to the grave and couldn't contain the anticipation of the day he'd see the kid get struck down. Kabure finally set his eyes on Lyra the Sanbi Jinchuuriki whose been on close watch by the Mizukage and his men.
> 
> ...



Lyra completly ignored her sensei as she admired the rations thrown at them. Her mouth began to water as she imagined how wonderful the food must taste. After all they wouldn't feed Kirigakure's Finest garbage would they? Lyra looked over at Misuto and noticed that he resembled a shark didn't no what kind but all she knew for sure was that Shark = Good eating. She began to walk over to the genin as Kabure broke down their training objective. 

She would try to sneak a bite into the genin's shoulder but he would turn around at each attempt making the girl act as if she wasn't up to anything. "I should fry him and eat him with some bread or maybe make a soup out of him" She nodded with drool foaming from her mouth as she imagined all the culinary possiblities with Misuto. "NOW GO!" Kabure's words finally breaking through the hungry genin. Turning around she noticed the large dead murky forest. Too her this place was her home.

The three began to walked into the woods, they were all confident that the OX tiger wouldn't pose any serious threat. Lyra kept looking at Misuto trying to pick out the best time to strike, After all thats what a good predator does. Before she could spring into action a giant slug ripped through the swampy floor tackling the team. The three managing to dodge and escape harm turned their attention to the now attacking slimey beast. "Yummm snacks" She merely said as Lyra forgot about her Shark teammate and focused on her slimey meal. 




Kenju Storm said:


> Agito scanned through the area with his eyes and was puzzled by how there were no set traps like his sensei had spoke of. He felt confident in his abilities with a small smirk on his face that said 'this will be a cake walk'. BAAMMM!!! The sound rang through his ears which immediately triggered him to start. The boy turned his attention toward his fellow teammates who were also in the trial, "Alright guys as an descendant of the First Hokage, I believe its in my blood to lead this team towards success," he assumed of himself, "So follow me and we all can make it through this."
> 
> The Genin stood in front of his team mates and began slowly walking his way to the field, trying to test for any traps. Feeling that the path was okay he sprinted forward with determination in his eyes, but that would quickly be put to a stop when a massive wall of fire rouse in front of his path. "Where did that come from!?" Agito blurted and quickly came to a stop about a foot away from the fire which already had him sweating from the heat. The Senju U-Turns around the wall of fire and again charges forward, but this time with more observation of the area.
> 
> ...



Sora saw his teammate sprawled on the floor screaming like a madman, He came to the conclusion that either he snapped or it had to be genjutsu. Running over ready to snap him out of it Sora met his own trap as a trap hole sprung open ready to consume him whole. Almost falling in Sora hung on by dear life with his kunai's planting into the ground. "Whew that was close, I'm Coming AGITO!" The genin called out but before he could get out of his hole a massive hippo emerged from the water and swallowed him in one bite.

"WHAT THE HELL! WHY DOES SHE HAVE HIPPOS IN HOLES FOR!" The genin called out frantically trying to escape from the massive creature. Stabbing it's inside with his kunai he was obviously not getting anywhere. The hippo went back to it's hole ready to drag Sora to whatever hell Karui found him in. "NO I HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE!" With those words in mind Sora stabbed the inside of the hippo with a kunai that had a fresh explosive tag tied to it. "LET ME OUT!"

*BOOOOOOMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The explosion causing a rain of hippo chunks to gyser through the hole and rain down on the field. "MY HIPPOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Karui called out as Sora began to climb his way out of the hole. "Nothing's gonna stop me, got to get out of here!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

With Team Kiri-

"Yeah, this'll be fun." Shou though to himself, slowly drawing his tanto. "Never killed a slug before.. never been to this forest before... Not sure i want to after this." He smirked and slowly let it transform into a grin as the slug began to move. "Alright Shark boy! Lemme show you how a real ninja fights!" Shou leapt from the tree branch he was on and tried to dig his blade into the slug creature, but sadly his plan was foiled. Shou was hit by the creatures tail, much like a baseball bat hits a ball and knocked him into the trunk of the tree he had lept from. "Alright... plan B...." Shou fellt to the ground and coughed. "That hurt... quite a bit..." 

he cracked his back and then his neck. "Ok, ok, Plan B..." He stood there silently for a moment. "Rush in head first, with TWO blades." He pulled out a Kunai from one of his packs and charged forward. "I'll cut you into a hundred pieces you piece of-" SLAM! the tail pounded him into the mud this time. "Ok... Plan C... always gotta have a plan C." Shou thought to himself, pulling up from the mud. "Freaking fast for a slug you know that...?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 4, 2009)

*STAR-CROSSED LOVERS?! Ryoumo VS Kono!!*

Kono came charging at full speed tears spilling from his eyes, Ryoumo took a battle ready stance. "Kikyo get the Poupou Fruit I'll handle him" The genin nodded and ran off as the battle between the uchiha and ape began. Kono threw a punch aimed for his ex-wife's face though she managed to dodge it. "TAKE THIS!" Ryoumo said as she delivered a powerful punch to the monkey's stomach however he managed to tank it with ease, Using the open he gripped her in his large monkey arms.

_"YOU HURT KONO! KONO HURT YOU!"_ The Monkey's words initiated his act of jumping off the branch ready to plummet to the ground with Ryoumo. "Dammit if i hit the ground at this speed I'm done for" Using their quick wit Kikyo and Fox shot kunai's tied to steel wires to form a net catching the two. Kicking the monkey off of her Ryoumo returned to her battle ready stance. 

Ryoumo ran full speed charging at Kono giving him two kicks to the face followed by a downward punch that sent him through the net crashing into the ground.
*
CCCRRRRAAASSSSHHHHH!!!*

The dust kicked up as debris rained down on the impact zone where Kono fell. Jumping from the net Ryoumo landed on her feet next to her teammate fox. "That's how you do It" The uchiha princess announced however to her surprise the monkey stood up to his feet battered and bruise, the blood pouring from his body. In an instant the Monkey appeared in front of the uchiha smashing his skull into hers with a ferocious headbutt sending her flying back unconcious. With Kono bloodlusted will Fox and Kikyo Stand a chance?!!


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 4, 2009)

_*Ayumi, Sunagakure Jounin*

The last strum of an acoustic guitar ignites the crowd in a tremendous roar of applause and whistles. *"AYUMI!" "MARRY ME!" "YOU'RE AWESOME AYUMI!"  *The young woman stood up from her seat giving a bow to each of them "Thanks everyone, For all of the support" She said speaking into the mike with that soft spoken voice of hers. The girl stepped off stage and entered in her dressing room, Showering and changing to more comfortable apparell. "Woo That felt good" Her band mates smirked at her comment as she plopped down on the couch.

"What ya watching?" Ayumi asked her drummer "Ninja Wrestling Federation, The Boulder's gonna fight the Boardgame tonight it's gonna be awesome" His love for wrestling lost on the jounin. *"Hey shouldn't you be at the academy right now?"* Her lead guitarist interrupted "W-what are you talking about, OH MY GOD IM LATE IM LATE IM LATE!" The girl ran back into her dressing room changing into a her traditional jounin outfit. "The Kazekage's gonna kill me" "*Please with the crush he's got on you he'll let ya slide"* The guitarist retorted who recieved a long ssshh from his drummer who was captivated by the Boulder's well rehearsed sppech.

*Academy*

Busting into the door Ayumi fixed herself up, bowing to the class. "Sorry for being late. Team 1 Prince Nara, Harei Chiridatsu, Niraishi Hyoushi you're with me" She said with a smile,

_


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 4, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> konoha-
> 
> BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! "Urgh...." BEEP! BEEP BEEP!" Urghhh....." BEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP "I get the point...." Lex slams his hand on the alarm and grumbles as he tries to sit up. "I guess i should get going to the academy... gotta meet my team and stuff..." He yawned and looked at the clock. "WHA!?" it was four hours past when he was supposed to be there, not looking good for him for the most part. "crap..." He bolted up from his bed and took a quick shower, then rushed out to his closet to toss on his clothes. It was a bit warm for his jacket today, so he left it unzipped.
> 
> "Right, let's go." He rushed out the door, but forgot he lived on the top floor of his apartment complex. "WAH!" He gripped the railing before he fell over. "Right.. gotta remember... top floor... slow.." He nodded and pulled himself up and rushed down the stairs. "I'll be careful later... gotta get to class! i'll end up with the worst team out of the bunch if i don't get there first! though... i guess i'll be on the same team no matter what...."



*Teisoku Mukahara*

"GET OUT OF MY WAY!!"

Crash! Crates and other valueables come crashing down unto the floor as a spiky haired kid makes a quick turn on his self built vespa. "YOU ROTTEN HOOLIGAN!" The old store owner yelled out earning Teisoku to stick his tongue out at him. "Fuck you old man!" Avoiding a woman who was walking her dog, The genin enjoyed the feeling of air brushing against his face as he raced through the streets of Konoha. "This is the life, Fuck the rules, Live it You're own way" The genin recites his personal creed as he zips down another street.

Reaching the academy Teisoku crashed into the front door and into the chunin desk. *"TEISOKU!"* The chunin in charge at the reception desk called out. The act caused him to recieve a two hour lecture about respecting school property and the villagers of Konoha. Walking through the hallways he reported to the empty classroom where he was assigned to meet his jounin. "No one's here huh?" Teisoku looked around with a grin. Locking the door (or so he thought) He rolled up his energy in a white piece of paper and took a long haul. "No-Nothing *cough* *cough* beats a good joint" he said as he waited for his team.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

With Lex-

"WATCH WHERE YOUR GOIN!" A man shouts at Lex. "SORRY!!! It's my first day as a gennin! I gotta get to the academy and meet my team!" He responded in a surprisingly short amount of time. "Alright, gotta get to the academy... Gotta hurry... Gotta stop talking to myself..." He pushed his way through the crowds and rushed towards the large building he called home for these past few years, training to be a ninja. "Man, i live way too far away from this place..." He sweatdropped. 

Lex was greeted by a chuunin and informed his teammate was actually waiting for him in the classroom. "Ah, really?" He blinked. "So, who'd i get partnered with huh?" He smiled. "I believe you're stuck with that Mukahara boy." He the teacher replied. "I see....." Lex turned around. "Right, one more year in the academy, not so bad... right!" He laughed. "Come on lex! you worked hard to get where you are! Now get going into that classroom!" Lex sighed and walked down the hall towards the class, afraid of what he might find. 

"I really don't want to do this." He was slightly curious as to why the door was closed and thus fearful of what might be going on behind that door. "Great... The guy's probably looking at something dirty..." He thought, pulling open the door to the classroom and being hit with a cloud of smoke. "What the hell!?"

With Shou-

"Guh... freaking turtle lady's all off in her own world and sharkboys laughin at me." Shou thought to himself, "I'll just kick this guys ass by myself, PLAN C IS GO!" Shou charged forward, this time rolling to the right when the slug swung it's tail. "Take this!" He threw a Kunai into the slugs body, however it seemed pretty useless... "Ok, How about... THIS!" He threw two more Kunai, one hitting the slug the other landing in a tree. "Well, two outta three ain't bad." He thought to himself, course at this time the slug was now pissed off....

"And-"THWACK! He was smacked into another tree, he could almost hear sharkboy snickering like a schoolgirl. "Right... How about some jutsu..." He held up his hands. "Uhh... howd those handsigns go again.." he rubbed his chin. "Ox, Tiger, Lion, snake? Or was it Snake, Lion, Ox, Tiger...." He tried to fumble with his hands to figure out what signs he needed to use. "Ah screw it..." He held up his hands in a simple sign. "Fukumi Hari no jutsu!" Shou let out a large breath which released many tiny needles into the slugs body, this once more, pissed it off... "Ok, slugs, very durable creatures..."

He rubbed his back and stomach, the slugs hit hurt and being slammed into a tree really hurt.. two more hits like that, he'd be out for a while. "Yeah.. gotta ignore the pain.. ignore the pain.. ignore that it's tail is now covered in nails and will hurt a hell of a lot more... gotta ignore that."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 4, 2009)

_<Those pigs are awful>_

_<They ruined my web!>_

_<They took all my food.>_

It seemed her technique wasn't so useful after all. She got nothing useful from the gathered bugs, other then the fact that the pigs were making a ruckus of their homes. Nevertheless, she thanked them for their time, before getting back up on her feet. Already, it seemed as though her teammates were using some sort of string to bind them, and stop them from moving.

*"Oh, I got an idea!"* Kisuke extended her arms outward, as multiple black bugs crawled out of her sleeves. They took into the air, and about 100 of them swarmed in front of her, creating a small black cloud. *"Alright guys, go get the pigs!"* The bugs swarmed forward, the mass of 100 bugs trying to clamour over the pigs, and attack them, hoping to exhaust the pig.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 4, 2009)

*Ninja of Pigs*

Squealing, squealing, squealing and...more squealing is all that could be heared. The pigs around amuck around the tranished tavern. They would walk over to one place give a few snorts and then be gone the next. These pigs were part of an experiment in seeing him pigs breed to be ninjas would be more useful as partners and if that didn't work it was already proven bacon was much more richer than usual.

One of the pigs who sat with a glazed look in the middle of the bar who we'll call Pig A seemed to be in it's own world as he never budged. The other big behind the counter who had a longer and curlier tail than the other's who we'll call Pig B sniffed curiously around, before squealing and running off from behind the counter. Last, but not least was Pig C who was much fatter than the other three and sat down in the corner of the bar.

Gatrom's chakra strings creeped up toward Pig A who wasn't even aware of what was going on....or was he? A sudden squeal roared from the pig louder than any of the pervious ones. As it thrust it's snot into the air it's mouth began to glow red and smoke seeped out. Suddenly a massive fire ball came thrusting out of it's mouth heading toward the genin 3.

This out burst caused the other two pigs to take off and they began to run wildly inside the bar.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 4, 2009)

Konoha:

"This is what they meant by ninja pigs??!" Gatrom explained as a massive fire ball came out of the pigs mouth and towards him and his teammates. In one fluid motion he had placed one hand on the ground and shifted all of his weight that way in a rolling motion. The other hand was out  to the side pointing at his teammates. There was too much commotion in the place for anyone to notice, but if someone had taken the time, they would have been able to see chakra strings coming out of his hands and connect to his teammates. With one swift motion he was able to pull them out of harm's way and to the side.

"Shit, that was close. Does anyone know any suitons?" Gatrom exclaimed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Ruri Seibato, Team Iwa Jounin*

Ding

The sound of windchimes fill the air as they dance hand in hand with each breeze. Their long tails flowing swaying like waves. My black hair mimicks their motion as if trying to fit in with the crowd. Placing my hand to the left side of my face I shield the stray hairs that tempted to meet my lips. "Morning already?" The night had seem pass by faster and faster as the days went by. My legs dangle from the ledge of the window seel I sat on watching the villagers beneath me start they're day.

Giving a big strecth I let the air escape my lungs exuding from mouth in one big yawn. Firming my grip against the rocky stone that held the structure together I dive down landing on the streets, Were it not for I to be known for starting my morning like this it would've probably garnered some stares. *"Morning Ruri"* The shop owner called out to me, He's gotten use to the time after all I've lived above his shop for over ten years. He throws the daily free muffin catching it with my left hand. "Thanks Kubo"

My day started just like any other. I took a walk around the village, Ate my muffin, and paid my respects to the Tsuchikage's and ninjas who came before me. However one thing was different, Today was the day I was to lead my very first Genin team. Standing in front of the large academy building I let out an anxious sigh. "Alright let's go" I said as i patted my face for reassurance. Making my way up the stairs and through the many hallways I ended up at the assigned classroom. Taking out the piece of paper I read off the names "Hiro Famicon, Akihiko Sanada, Jack Daniel, You apart of team 1 come with me"


----------



## Michellism (Dec 4, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Team Kiri-
> 
> "Yeah, this'll be fun." Shou though to himself, slowly drawing his tanto. "Never killed a slug before.. never been to this forest before... Not sure i want to after this." He smirked and slowly let it transform into a grin as the slug began to move. "Alright Shark boy! Lemme show you how a real ninja fights!" Shou leapt from the tree branch he was on and tried to dig his blade into the slug creature, but sadly his plan was foiled. Shou was hit by the creatures tail, much like a baseball bat hits a ball and knocked him into the trunk of the tree he had lept from. "Alright... plan B...." Shou fellt to the ground and coughed. "That hurt... quite a bit..."
> 
> he cracked his back and then his neck. "Ok, ok, Plan B..." He stood there silently for a moment. "Rush in head first, with TWO blades." He pulled out a Kunai from one of his packs and charged forward. "I'll cut you into a hundred pieces you piece of-" SLAM! the tail pounded him into the mud this time. "Ok... Plan C... always gotta have a plan C." Shou thought to himself, pulling up from the mud. "Freaking fast for a slug you know that...?"



"No No you gotta do it like this" Lyra said charging for the slug aiming to give it a giant headbut however...

*SPLOOT!!*

The genin had managed to get her head stuck inside of the slug's mushy body. "Hey...LET ME OUT OF HERE!" Her feet wailing widly as she struggled to get free. Pounding her fist against it's slimey body Lyra tried to get her head unstuck. The slug whipped it's tail widly sending her crashing into a nearby tree. With her head unstuck Lyra fell to the base of the tree her back against the roots. Rubbing her skull Lyra began to laugh "This is gonna be fun"

The idiot girl was obviously a glutton for punishment as she made her way back up to her feet. "HEY SLIMBALL!" The slug turned to the girl. Lyra went in ready to deliver another headbutt however

*SPLOOT!!*

She had managed to get caught again. "SOMEBODY HELP!!" The Jinchuuriki called out as half her body had sunken into the squirmy creature.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 4, 2009)

*Team 3*

_Somewhere

"Now that we have this little ace up our sleeve, they're as good as our!"

"That's right boss and in this chakra containment glass there's no way to get out!"

"I know that already ya idoit! Just make sure they get lured here okay?"_

-Bar-

The pigs ran around in a frenzy, because of all the commotion going on. Pig A who fired out the katon ran around squealing with the other two as if trying to find some way to escape. They weren't too adapt at there abilites as one pig was able to use the bodyflicker, but slammed into a beam bringing down some of the second floor in a loud crash. Now scared out of there wits the pigs frenzy incrased as they tired to find a way to escape.

Pig B began spitting a water like jet, more like a pistol out of it's mouth cutting down the already rotten support beams to the rest of the up stairs. Pig C the largest pig was blinded by the dust kicking up from the debris ran with the force of a bodyflicker toward team 3.

*WHAM!*

With thunderous force he slammed into the whole bundle who didn't have enough time to rebound from the fire ball. They tumbled to the other side of the bar where he ended up on top of Kisuke. As he layed atop of her a tinted yellow liquid began pouring from under him, on top of Kisuke and on to the floor.

-*Kayo*-

With the Inuzuka out of her daze and at her side her and Kayo ran over to the next car checking for any injured. Kayo began to investigate the seats not believing what she saw. She turned to Hikaru's opinion on something when she noticed the strange look on her face.

"GET DOWN!" Hikaru suddenly cried out as she tackled Kayo until the floor. 

*BOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A gaint fireball blew it's way past where Kayo and Hikaru were just standing. The sounds of windows bursting from the intense heat and the smell of burning leather hitting Kayo's nose was almost enough to worry her. The sounds of the seats sizzling and smoke filed the air as they slowly got up from their poisition on the ground. A massive hole was now in the train which was hanging over a huge valley. Kayo looked out of the new window the train was just given.

"One drop down there and it's bye, bye life of the ninja."

COLOR="Blue"]"Kayo you okay?"[/COLOR] She heared her teammate call, but before she could answer man's voice pierced the disorder.

"What do we have here? Arent you too young to be ninjas?"

"Who said that!" Kayo yelled as the man made himself more visible. A rather...as Kayo would put it "Hellishly ugly' looking man, with several bombs, numerous lighters and out of his mouth hung a kind of device that seemed to do the same thing as all the other lighters her carried.

 "Well let me end it for ya" She heared the man say suddenly as he igniting the bomb with the mouth lighter he chucked it at the two. Kayo turned to see Hikaru frozen in place not able to move. "Dammit...I get paired with the sissy Inuzuka!" She mentally screamed as he ran toward her.

"SEE YA!!"
*
BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!*[/QUOTE]

As the bomb went off Kayo dove shoving her out of the way of the explosion under one of the seats of the car further upward. The bomb shook the already damage train violently as it blew the top and a larger whole into the side  of the car they were in. Kayo not being able to escape into time sought to use the explosion's power to her advantage. She quickly pressed her fingers together within seconds she was as big as the inside of the train itself maybe even bigger.

The force of the bomb propelled her forward toward the manaic as she hoped. Her arms, legs and head popped into her engorged as blue smoke seeped from her and a whistling sound was heared.

*"HUMAN BOULDER!"*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 4, 2009)

Eh? Her bugs didn't get them? She was pondering on how she was unable to attack them, when she was jerked backwards, narrowly avoiding the Fireball attack from the pigs.

Pigs?!

She p[anted, and looked over at Gatrom and Shin, looking at them with a questiong look. *"Uh...nope. I don't have any of those."* Right about then, she felt a force bash into her group, and she was thrown across the room, before landing on her back, her body aching. These pigs were tough, tougher then she imagined. One was on top of her, and was dripping soem sort of slobber onto her.

*"Ew! Get off of me you sick piggy!"* She wiggled her arms free, and clasped them onto the pig's back. She would hope that the bugs would try and cover the pig's back, harming them and draining them of it's chakra in the process.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 4, 2009)

Deathplus1 said:


> Shiro walked into the meeting room, yawning as he lazily strolled in.  Despite his heavy footsteps, his geta footwear made very little sound.
> 
> "Hey guys, sorry I'm late, I got bored with training so I felt like sleeping in a little while, and it looks like I lost track of time.  This is team 5, right?"
> 
> ...



The already pissed off Albel was even more annoyed as his last student casually walked in as if it was nothing. Not only that he found the little shit disrespectful by not addressing his senior in a polite manner.

"Your the last tard I have to watch over?" Albel wasn't to impress with the kid as he got off the wall. He non-chalantly walked passed the kid snatching him by his shirt and dragging him out the door. He didn't have the patient's to wait for the other one he/she would just have to get left.

"Hatake! We're leaving so pick up the pace! We've got a mission already!."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 4, 2009)

_'These violent delights have violent ends and in their triumph die like fire and powder which as they kiss consume'_

Serah woke with a start her yelids popping open wideand gasped. Dull gray light, the familiar light of an overcast morning, took the place of the blinding sun in her dream. "Just a dream.", she told myself. "It was only a dream." she took a deep breath, and then jumped again when her alarm went off. The little calendar in the corner of the clock's display informed her that today was September thirteenth. "Only a dream." but prophetic enough in one way, at least. Today was her birthday. She was officially twelve years old. she'd been dreading this day for months. After getting herself ready she skipped breakfast and hurried her way to the ninja acadamy, today was also the day she would be a ninja. As she entered the school she quickly looked for her team.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2009)

*Mist Team 1...*
So far Misuto had been severely disappointed with their first mission. Trekking through the swamp like a bunch of country bumpkins just to prove themselves to their sensei Kabure had really pissed him off. As if he needed to prove himself to anyone he had thought. Then to top it all off he kept getting the sinking suspicion that Lyra, the little freak, wanted to eat him...like really eat him for dinner or something. She kept looking at him and salivating with those fangs of hers. 

Misuto simply stands back as Shou and Lyra engage in a wrestling match with a giant slug, snickering at their efforts. He leans nonchalantly against a tree, quietly observing as Shou is suddenly thrown against a swamp tree. Misuto can't help but laugh at his pitful state, "You really are a major league screwup ain't ya bucko?" he remarks with a grin. 

Shou glares back at Misuto's tone and arrogance, "Well I don't see you doing anything to help!" he snarls back in return. 

Misuto waves his hands dismissively towards Shou, "Watch how a professional gets it done!" he replies, totally ignoring the fact that Lyra is stuck in the giant maw of the Slug. 

 "SOMEBODY HELP!!" she screams.

"Oh you want help huh?" Misuto asks her, "Okay I'll help you!!"  Misuto raises his face to the air and sniffs around with his keen shark like sense of smell. A boy like him who was practically born in the water can always sense how far away the coastline is, the sweet smell of the seabreeze and the salt water...keyword of course being the salt. 

"GOT IT!!" Misuto yells and he suddenly leaps onto the Slug like a cowboy trying to ride a bull. The Slug swings its bulk back and forth trying to dislodge Misuto but he holds firm. Meanwhile Lyra screams like a mad woman from within the Slugs thick hide. 

Misuto pulls out a serrated Kunai from his holster and then runs the flat of the blade right across his sweaty brow. He's always hated humid places like the swamp, and his pores simply drip with sweat. 

"YEEEEEEHAAAAA!!!!!" Misuto cries and then digs the sweat soaked kunai into the slugs rear flank, causing the skin of the creature to begin to shrivel up slightly. The Slug clearly not liking the sensation, quickly breaks out into a mad dash through the trees. 

"HAHAHAHAHA!!! GET ON IDIOT!!!" Misuto yells at Shou. Shou grabs onto the Slug's tail at the last second as it zomms away, "OW NAILS!!!!" Shou screams. 

The Slug starts to go the wrong way and Misuto looks around for something to steer the creature with, then he notices Lyra's swinging leg's sticking out of the creatures maw. "I LOVE IT!!!" he laughs as he grabs the girls ankles and uses them as steering wheels. 

"NEXT STOP HOME!!!!" Misuto howls with a crazy madcap laugh...

*Five minutes later...*
The giant slug, bearing thee very insane Genin, bursts out of the edge of the swamp and into the coastline. It launches itself like a missile into the water causing Misuto and Shou to fly off of its back and into the water. Meanwhile the giant slug, with Lyra still firmly attached, sinks into the depths and begins to shrivel up as the salt water comes into contact with his its thick skin. 

Misuto's head bobs up out of the water a second later. He begins to do the backstroke and whistles to himself.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 4, 2009)

Agito squirmed as he attempted to free himself from the cobra that was created by a Genjutsu. The squirming was only using up his strength, which he needed later on in the trial. Instead of panicking he decided to calm himself down and try to find a way out. Settle Down Agito there has to be someway out of this, that flag couldn't just appear out of nowhere..., he began to think to himself in order to get out of this mess. He thunk of how the flag could have appeared out of nowhere and then turn to a cobra.

He noticed how his comrades didn't seem to rush to his rescue as he was in the clutches of the deadly reptile. Then the answer came to him , "Genjutsu!" Agito formed a single hand sign, but at that moment the cobras fangs rushed for his neck, "Release!" The cobra fades away only inches away from his neck, the Genjutsu had been dispelled. In a rush the boy springs to his feet and dashes off again across the field, with the pain of the needles now feeling almost like nothing.

"The Senju are skilled in all aspects of jutsu, Sora watch from all sides!" he spoke in a hard tone, no longer underestimating the trial. Further ahead of him is a pack of flaming boulders that were headed straight for Agito. "I can't let something like this stop me," they boy announced then dashed towards the left to evade the first boulder, then to the right to dodge the next boulder. He continued with this same motion and began dodging most of them. At last the final larger boulder was so massive that the Senju did not have enough time to dodge it and was hit face first by it, but at the moment it made contact a poof of smoke surrounded Agito and in his place was wooden log that was now crushed.

Agito appears from a ball of smoke a few feet behind the flaming boulder. As he landed the Senju breathed heavily, feeling the drain of his stamina and some of his chakra. He looked back behind him to see if Sora was alright seeing as he was behind him, "Hey, watch out for the last one, its dangerous!" The boy took his eyes forward and returned to his running. Everything seemed surprisingly normal without any traps being seen yet and soon a ginormous wall could be seen up ahead, although he remained completely focused and kept his mind straight.

Suddenly, a small explosion occurs in front of him that instantly puts puts him to a halt. Agito squints his eyes trying to see what would appear from the cover of smoke. Prepared, he slightly bends his knees, holds his left arm to his side and his right arm in front of himself for defense. A figure leaps from out of the cover and collides with his face, then returns knocking him on his butt, "what was that?" The smoke begins to disappear and reveals three large rats the size of himself with menacing red eyes.

"Rats, is there anything she didn't put in this trial?" Agito was amazed of all the effort that his sensei had put in just a simple trail and wad defiantly impressed. He stood to his feet in curiosity of what would come next from these over-sized rodents, "Three on one is a little of don't you think?" Rushing, he leaps in front of the middle rat with high kick to the left jaw and knocked it against the rat on the left, taking both of them down. The third rat headbutts against the boys uncovered back, pushing him near the other two. "There isn't much time," he muttered as he held his back while jumping away from all three rats that group together.

In a hurry, the boy reaches into his back pouch and slowly takes out two smoke bombs. The opponents leap forward for an attack, however Agito throws the bombs against the ground, which created a small field of smoke that covered all four of them. He saw an opportunity then reached for a kunai out of a pouch from his left side then wrapped it inside an explosive scroll. The Senju takes aim at a rat that revealed it's ugly head a throws it into it's forehead, causing the rat to bleed for a while, but it is quickly ended when the explosion from the scroll blows all three rats into chunks, "thats finally..taken care of."

He turns his head back towards his path and sees the massive wall up ahead, amazed by its size he utters out in a exhausted breath, "forget passing the trail I don't know if I can even survive it." Agito felt prepared for anything, but also felt like complete crap.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 4, 2009)

"Oh come on, is this really necessary?" Shiro said as he was dragged by his shirt out the door.  "I was just a little late, its not like I killed anybody! Jesus christ!"

Shiro pulled away from his sensei and backed up a few steps.  "And I dont personally like being called a tard from someone I just met, even a jonin, _sir._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2009)

Deathplus1 said:


> "Oh come on, is this really necessary?" Shiro said as he was dragged by his shirt out the door.  "I was just a little late, its not like I killed anybody! Jesus christ!"
> 
> Shiro pulled away from his sensei and backed up a few steps.  "And I dont personally like being called a tard from someone I just met, even a jonin, _sir._



Kazuma sighs inwardly at the team discord that is happening already, and they've only been together for like five minutes. One of the core values of his clan, the Hatake clan, is to try and live and work with others in harmony, and to put aside petty differences. Kazuma hasn't quite mastered this trait but he still tries the best he can. 

"Listen...uh," he searches his very bad memory for names again, "_Shiro_, trust me don't encourage _him_," he points his thumb at their sensei Albel and talks about him as if he isn't in the room, "Tard is like a compliment coming from this guy I bet. Just roll with it 'cause it can probably get much worse."  

Just then, out of the corner of his eye, Kazuma notices a girl turning the corner and walking in their direction. She has bright cat like eyes which causes Kazuma to raise a curious eyebrow. I hope she's on my team he thinks to himself.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 4, 2009)

*A new member arrives and Team 5 set's off!*

As Albel began to exit the school another kid was walking his way, apparently a girl who looked a little lost. She walked toward Albel with a questioning look in her eyes as if she wanted to ask a question. She had rather unique eyes somewhat like a cat.

"What is it!" Albel yelled at the girl before him.

"Yea, I'm looking for team 5-."

"You must be the last little tard on my team then." Albel interrupted ignoring Shiro as he snatched away from him. "Hurry up and fall in line behind me. We've already been assigned a mission and the faster we get there the sooner I get *you* and the *others* out my hair." He stress the words enough hoping that they would get the idea of how he felt about them. "So according to the Hokage and what not we have to get to now each other. So while we're walking let's start with introductions....Hatake why don't you go first?"

The egotistical Albel walked infront of his squad toward the gate as he began to listen to them talk about themselves. He really didn't give two shit's and didn't want to be a squad leader to any damn kids, but he was the only one who had yet to lead a squad and so here he was.

"Oh....I forgot...." Albel turned his head while walking as he sent a glare to Shiro almost forgetting about the disrespect he showed him. "Like I told the other. I would watch your tone when talking to me. I have no problems with *hurting* a child in anyway, shape or form....got me?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 4, 2009)

"All right, lets get on with it then," Shiro said as he sighed out, as if he had just gotten off a long day of work, even though he cannot remember the last hard day of work he did.  

"You must be our last team member, hows it goin'?"  He said as he walked a few steps behind Albel, in case he was somehow doing something wrong.  

"Hey, boss-man, I mean Albel-sensei" he said to the jonin.  "I don't suppose you could give us a briefing on what delightful place your taking us to?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2009)

Hatake points at himself in surprise as Albel asks him to go first, "Me? Well...hmmm. I'm not really sure what I can say really," Kazuma furrows his brow as he tries to describe himself as succinctly as possible. He really deons't consider himself a particularly interesting person. 

Albel rolls his eyes as he impatiently waits for Kazuma to say something. 

"My name is Kazuma Hatake, my blood type is O negative, I'm a Sagitarrius, I like long walks on the beach. I don't really have any long term goals honestly. I don't really dislike anything or anyone, but I must say that I hate guys who think they can pull off the tight short shirt and mid driff look..." he says, then casts a  obvious sideways glance at Albel's very flamboyant uniform.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 4, 2009)

As she found her team she noticed tall scary looking man with a gaunlet on his arm with two other boys with him but the white haired one caught her attention most and shyly looked away from him _"I wonder what he lookes like without the mask."_ she thought to herself

You must be the last little tard on my team then." the man said "Hurry up and fall in line behind me. We've already been assigned a mission and the faster we get there the sooner I get you and the others out my hair." Serah just stayed quiet and followed orders. "You must be our last team member, hows it goin'?" He said as he walked a few steps behind Albel, in case he was somehow doing something wrong. "Hi" she said to the Shiro with a smile.



Serah introduced herself after the white haired boy. "Um..my name is Serah." she said softly. She avoided saying her last name because her sensai might know about the beast in her and he may have something againts biju's.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 4, 2009)

Taron ignored the huge explosions as he coninued on along the train carts as he continued to search for the bandits who were attacking the train, ignoring the knocked out civilians as he progressed. He only stopped to look at a civilian who  was obivously dead with half of his head blasted to pieces. "*That must have taken a long time to create*" He muttered as he looked past the dead man and looked down at the canyon which would have taken many milenia's of years worth of erosion to create.

"HUMAN BOULDER!" He heard the Akimichi yell out as he felt the train wobble from the impact of her body on the ground. He looked on in apathy as some civilians were knocked out of their seats and sent falling to their deaths. '_It's strange that I can't feel anything for them..._' He thought as he continued on, walking back to where his team mates were fighting. Pondering on why he felt nothing for them. He assumed he would have been atleast somewhat shocked at seeing a man with half of his head missing, but there was nothing.

As Taron entered the next carriage, he was always knocked over by the flying body. But using his quick wit, he ducked and grabbed the flying body and angled it just enough so the screaming man went flying out the hole to his death.

_'Still nothing._' He thought to himself as he observed the screaming man impact upon the ground. _'Shouldn't I be feeling guilt or something?_'

He then turned around and saw the horrorfied faces of his team mates. He rolled his eyes and walked towards them. "*Are you two okay?*" He asked, not meaning anything.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 4, 2009)

"Nice to meet you, Serah."  Shiro walked up beside her.  "Excuse the boss-man, I'd tell you that he's an all-around ass hole, but even without me telling you, I'm sure you can figure that out on your own."

Shiro walked up to Kazuma, and, after slapping him on the back, he said "So, Kazuma, what do you think of her?" as he gestured over to their new female teammate.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 4, 2009)

Shou bobs out of the water, clearly not pleased a bit with sharkboys antics. "Yeah, good job." He comments and begins to swim forward. "Freakin shark and a turtle, That's what i get stuck with." He thinks to himself. "The hell kinda combo is that." Though Shou ignores that fact that of the three, he'd be labeled the two faced demon. "I should probably worry about the turtle.. but honestly, she was holdin me back." He shrugged and moved on, getting to shore and pulling himself back up.

"It's kinda cool, a swamp right near the coastline... And still amazing the amount of fog. Seriously, What the hell is wrong with this country." He shook his head. "Like the entire place is freakin cursed." He turned back to the water, Shark boy still doing his back strokes. "Yo, Sharky, We got a job to finish. Unless you're too scared~" he mocked. "You say something? I couldn't understand your baby talk." Shou blinked. "Yeah, Funny." 

He brushed off some sea life from himself and looked back into the swamp. "Where the hell was that Ox tiger thing again? and what the hell is an ox tiger... How does an ox mate with a tiger...." He rubbed his chin. "the tiger would either kill the ox... or die from being crushed..." He started to imagine it but was quickly shaken from the daydream by Misuto's fist to the back of his head. "WHAT THE HELL!?" Shou turned around. "Get your ass in gear, yer holdin me back." 

Shou grumbled and the two walked deeper into the swamp. "Hmm... somehow i feel we're forgetting something." He rubbed his chin. "Not important." Misuto responds. "Indeed." Shou sticks behind the crazed shark and puts his hands behind his head, looking up at the sky. "I wish i could see the sky... Haven't seen blue sky since i was five...." He sighed and looked at the ground. "Muddy ground, I've seen though."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 4, 2009)

Deathplus1 said:


> "Nice to meet you, Serah."  Shiro walked up beside her.  "Excuse the boss-man, I'd tell you that he's an all-around ass hole, but even without me telling you, I'm sure you can figure that out on your own."



Serah gasps, "You really shouldn't talk about sensai like that." suddenly her birthday card she got from her mother flew out her backpack and went on the back and Albels head and Serah just stood in fear.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 4, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> The dust kicked up as debris rained down on the impact zone where Kono fell. Jumping from the net Ryoumo landed on her feet next to her teammate fox. "That's how you do It" The uchiha princess announced however to her surprise the monkey stood up to his feet battered and bruise, the blood pouring from his body. In an instant the Monkey appeared in front of the uchiha smashing his skull into hers with a ferocious headbutt sending her flying back unconcious. With Kono bloodlusted will Fox and Kikyo Stand a chance?!!



'This is not good' Fox thought as she saw the Uchiha fly back. "Kikyo, take care of Ryoumo and take the fruit with you, go back to sensei and dont look back, when your far enough crush the pill i gave you and ill follow you there" Fox said, she felt responsible somehow, well that was how she is. "no way i'll leave you here and your already hurt" Kikyo told her, Fox just gave her a smile "Didn't you want to be a medical ninja? Medical Ninja's has to retreat and heal the wounded you know... What kind of teammate would i be if i let our medical nin fight in the frontlines?" Kikyo stared at her for a moment and nodded then took of with Ryoumo on her shoulder.

The monkey saw this and tried to follow, but Fox and the transformed Kiba kicked him out of the way using their Gatsuga Taijutsu (this is a clan taijutsu from the inuzuka). "sorry but you wont be following them. Fox said as she and Kiba relentlessly attacked the monkey, she was lucky that the monkey was already injured if not, this would have been a harder battle. The monkey landed a blow on fox fortunately Fox was able to use a kawarimi no jutsu quickly, but she was still hit in the shoulder. 

Sorry sensei, but ill have to hurt this monkey a bit, Tsuga" As fox said this her and kiba attacked the monkey with tsuga, the tsuga hit the monkey in the chest but kiba and fox quickly cancelled it when the monkey seemed to be unconcious. Fox huffed as the numerous monkey's that was around decided to attack her. "Shit, this is probably gonna be my last jutsu to do, Kiba go back to dog form" Kiba went back to his dog form and clamped unto Fox's pocket. "Satsujin Konmei no Karasu" As the jutsu was activated a swarm of crows covered Fox, Fox was thankful that the jutsu worked, since she could tell that her limit was near seeing that her kawarimi no jutsu wasnt as efficient as she thought. 

She smelled the stench of the pill that she gave to kikyo, and quickly went that way while the monkey's were busy with the crows thinking they were foes. When She arrived where Kikyo and the Uchiha was, she collapsed while Kikyo was talking about how the smell was so disorienting, she was awake but her body was too tired to move.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 5, 2009)

*Sungakure*​
Busting into the door the suna sensei fixed herself up, bowing to the class. "Sorry for being late. Team 1 Prince Nara, Harei Chiridatsu, Niraishi Hyoushi you're with me" She said with a smile.

Prince, Harei and Niraishi stood up in unison and followed their sensei out of the class and walked in the village. Prince could tell that the sensei was a bit jumpy, as if she was thinking that her team was too silent for her taste. Harei kept to himself, Niraishi was busy making his brand of music and Prince liked to take notice of the surrounding and talk as little as possible.

The sensei finally stopped and told us about the mission. It was a D Class Mission, with that Prince sighed. A too easy mission for someone with a genius mind like him.

*Iwagakure*​
A female arrived into the room and took out a piece of paper and read off the names "Hiro Famicon, Akihiko Sanada, Jack Daniel, You apart of team 1 come with me" Akihiko looked at his sensei and deduced 'the 4tailed jinchuuriki' He thought to himself. The female jounin gave each of them a mission sheet. 'Wow very organized' Akihiko thought. A D-Class Mission, With just that Akihiko got bored already, he has done more dangerous mission with his clan than just a D Class mission. He could tell that Hiro was also already experienced with D class mission. Akihiko voiced out his opinion "Sensei, with all due respect but everyone in this squad is already experienced enough to handle a more... dangerous mission" Akihiko said and with that the sensei asked him "You're from the Sanada Clan, arent you? Akihiko... the next Sanada Clan leader correct?"

"Yes that is correct, Sensei  After Akihiko answered the drunk started his antics.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2009)

After waiting a few seconds to get his breath back the young ninja begins to climb the massive wall by a rope that seemed tough enough to hold a good amount of people. He pulls himself up rather quickly, overdoing himself as he usually does. Soon spray of kunai rains down from above, noticing this Agito begins pushing himself left to right against the wall, dodging the objects, but there seemed to be one that managed to slice him across his back. "Failure is not acceptable, it never is!", he managed he speak out while trying to hold in the pain. He tightens his grip to get a better hold of the rope and pulls up about the same speed with a little aching coming from his mouth.

His entire focus was now getting to the top, no longer caring about his physical health any longer. Unexpectedly a spike appeared from the wall a foot away from his face, but he managed to evade it with only a cut on his cheek. There was more to come as another came for his stomach and then his shoulder, although he struggled he managed to evade them. He took a sigh and then found the strength to continue on forward with pain running through his entire body. Thoughts of what was next began running through his head, would the rope break? be in another genjutsu? or perhaps have to fight sensei herself?

Noticing that he wasen't paying attention Agito focused on the current situation. Up ahead a figure could be seen coming down, ripping through the material of the wall. He tried to see what it was, but he couldn't make it out and decided to meet it head on. "By all that is sacred...what the heck is that?!" Agito shouted as he saw what was something he had never seen before, in his sight was a horned shark that swimming through the wall vertically as if it were in the water. The shark was coming in fast and the Senju knew he was unable to dodge it so he decided to come with a different alternative.

Agito's legs wrap around tight against the rope, managing to hold himself in place to prepare for his technique. Agito takes out five needles from his pocket and hurls them into the wall higher up. The boy then put his hands together and began preforming the necessary hand-signs for the jutsu, "Now if only I can get this right, Torpedo Needle!"  The needles sink into the wall, then not by his own command spray right back out. "Oh, no," the commented as he watched his jutsu fail and the shark was still coming.

In anger he grabs one of the falling needles and stabs himself in the shoulder, "Failure will not be tolerated!" Just after that second the shark collides head first into Agito, knocking him off the rope and back down, however he quickly recovers and grabs back onto the rope. "I've had enough of this, I won't let this trail shame me and my clan any further," more determined than before he again takes out his last five needles and throws them into the wall quickly again before gravity can take its toll. He wraps his legs around the rope and preforms the same hand signs,  "Torpedo Needle!" At this moment the shark charges back after Agito, seeing that he still is mobile.

The needles sink into the wall and Agito completely focuses with his eyes closed to guide them. Just a foot away from him the shark opens its jaws, ready to take his head off, however a burst of needles stab into the beast's belly and knocks it off of the wall and down below. Agito felt drained and almost slid off, but caught himself. His vision felt a little blurry, although he continued on through the long climb.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 5, 2009)

Team 3:

Gatrom was able to do nothing but stare in horror as the pig charged him and his two teammates. The chakra strings attached to them were lose and thus he couldn't even pull Shin and Kisuke out of the way of the pig's vicious attack. Next thing he knew he was flying backward until he hit a corner.

Although his head was spinning a bit from the impact, Gatrom was able to come up with an idea to take out the pigs. From what he had seen, one of them was able to use Katon jutsu, one was able to use Suiton jutsu, and the other was able to.... urinate? Anyway, a plan was still formed in his mind. "Get the pigs to attack each other. Wait for them to attack while standing in front of a different pig. When the attack is at you, dodge it and let it fly past you hitting the pig behind you. It might be our best chance."

As Gatrom looked over he saw Kisuke's bugs converging upon the pig that was on top of her. That one seemed to be occupied at the moment so Gatrom decided to focus on the other two. Without thinking Gatrom's hand brushed against the scroll that was strapped to his back. _"Not yet."_ He thought to himself. _"I don't want to let out my trump card right in the beginning of the first mission."_

"C'mon Shin! Lets do this! Get them angry enough to attack then warn me if they are shooting at my back." At this Gatrom leapt into the mess that had become the bar. Pig A stared at him. Directly across from Pig A was Pig B. Both pigs looked somewhat scared and passive. Gatrom knew that for his plan to work, he would need to antagonize the swine.

"I LOVE BACON!" Gatrom yelled at the top of his lungs.

And the fight was on...


----------



## Pyro (Dec 5, 2009)

Iwagakure:

"zzzzzzzwha? Someone's here?" Jack's eyes began to clear a little bit, this wasn't good. He took another swig of his flask and his sight returned to normal. He could see one of his teammates, (the non- drinker), talking to a large person. Too large to simply be a genin. Jack instantly realized that it was the Jounin instructor. At this he jumped to his feet in a uncoordinated, rushed, attempt.

"You! Your late, you late... later! Thats what you are! Ur a later!" Then Jack saw that not only was this his Jounin instructor, but his Jounin was also a woman, a very attractive woman.

Jack stumbled towards the much taller and experienced ninja. "Pleash forgive me. Ive been doing a little drinky drinky if you know what i mean. And ive noticed you and your... friends (at this point Jack was staring at his jounin's breasts)... needed time to get ready this mornin. But, ash my fellow ninja here pointed out, we don't need no stupid easy mission going to the easy place to get the easy thing from the easy guy... we wanna fight someone. But... only... after... I ... get... some... sleep... zzzzz" 

At this Jack went limp. The only problem was that he was very close to his jounin sensei at this time and when he went limp, his face went straight into his jounin's cleavage. To make matters worse Jack began to dream about riding in a boat. And if you thought that was bad, the worst thing was that Jack talks in his sleep.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 5, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Team 3*
> 
> _Somewhere
> 
> ...



As the bomb went off Kayo dove shoving her out of the way of the explosion under one of the seats of the car further upward. The bomb shook the already damage train violently as it blew the top and a larger whole into the side  of the car they were in. Kayo not being able to escape into time sought to use the explosion's power to her advantage. She quickly pressed her fingers together within seconds she was as big as the inside of the train itself maybe even bigger.

The force of the bomb propelled her forward toward the manaic as she hoped. Her arms, legs and head popped into her engorged as blue smoke seeped from her and a whistling sound was heared.

*"HUMAN BOULDER!"*[/QUOTE]

The Akimichi's attack stampeded towards the pyro maniac "YOU THINK I'M THAT EASY!" Blowing another fireball the orange flames wrapped around the akimichi bending to her will. The rotation of her attack was too fast as she crashed into him sending him flying out of the cart but not before he could throw another bomb into the cart. "SEE YOU IN HELL BITCHES!" Falling to his death he dissapered into the massive canyon.

"ANOTHER ONE!" Hikaru thought and looked at Kayo who was still dizzy from her attacking. Snapping out of her fear Hikaru ran towards the black metal ball looking around not knowing what to do. "What now? What now!?" She cried out as Yabimichi barked crazily. "THROW IT!" Kayo commanded causing Hikaru to clumisly chuck it out of the hole the explosion had caused earlier.

*BOOOOM!!!*

The Explosion forming a burning cloud in the sky, The vibration of the blast sending Hikaru and her dog slamming into one of the seats. Looking at her hands she noticed they where gone "MY HANDS! MY HANDS!!! They got blasted off, HOW AM I GONNA PLAY MY NINJASTATION WITHOUT MY HANDS!"  Yabimichi sniffed at where the girl had supposedly lost her hands. Letting out a bark Hikaru realized that they had merely been covered by her sleeves. "Oh...WOOOOO!!!!!!!! I GOT MY HANDS BACK! This is like that time in Space Travel 3 where the Hero thought he lost his hand due to the radioactive explosion however it gave him powers and he regenerated them" She said telling her dizzy teammate. 



InfIchi said:


> Shou bobs out of the water, clearly not pleased a bit with sharkboys antics. "Yeah, good job." He comments and begins to swim forward. "Freakin shark and a turtle, That's what i get stuck with." He thinks to himself. "The hell kinda combo is that." Though Shou ignores that fact that of the three, he'd be labeled the two faced demon. "I should probably worry about the turtle.. but honestly, she was holdin me back." He shrugged and moved on, getting to shore and pulling himself back up.
> 
> "It's kinda cool, a swamp right near the coastline... And still amazing the amount of fog. Seriously, What the hell is wrong with this country." He shook his head. "Like the entire place is freakin cursed." He turned back to the water, Shark boy still doing his back strokes. "Yo, Sharky, We got a job to finish. Unless you're too scared~" he mocked. "You say something? I couldn't understand your baby talk." Shou blinked. "Yeah, Funny."
> 
> ...



Lyra was sinking fast as the dying slug transformed into a wrinkle carcass. Lyra despite having the Sanbi sealed inside her had no knowledge how to swim. "I'm going to drown!" She thought to herself when suddendly an idea popped into her head. Ramming her teeth into the salty carcass she began to munch away at the half dead slug swallowing it's organs in quick gulps. Taking an almost seated position she began to countdown in her head. "3...2....1..BLAST OFF!!"

With that she ripped the biggest fart she could

*PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFRRRRRRRRRTTTT!!!!!!!*

The escaping air propelling her through the waters at extreme speed launching her out like a missile. A Gyser of water shot up with her as she crawled the air trying to gain enough momentum to land on the ground. Due to her quick escape she had caused fishes to be blown up into the air with her and thus used them as stepping stones to get back on land. Catching one before it hit the water she swallowed it hole. Looking around her team was long gone "I'LL KILL THOSE BASTARDS!" Lyra called out and sprinted into the forest....in the wrong direction.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 5, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> Eh? Her bugs didn't get them? She was pondering on how she was unable to attack them, when she was jerked backwards, narrowly avoiding the Fireball attack from the pigs.
> 
> Pigs?!
> 
> ...





Pyro said:


> Team 3:
> 
> Gatrom was able to do nothing but stare in horror as the pig charged him and his two teammates. The chakra strings attached to them were lose and thus he couldn't even pull Shin and Kisuke out of the way of the pig's vicious attack. Next thing he knew he was flying backward until he hit a corner.
> 
> ...



Kisuke bugs were doing their job as Pig C was beginning to wind down from the lost of chakra. The pig bucked and trashed trying he's best to shake the young girl off him. With a little bit of momentum from a bodyflicker the pig was able to flip Kisuke off it's back. As small she was Kisuke rolled and stood on her feet pretty proud of herself that she didn't run into anything this time. Though the joy of her not rolling into any obstacle was short lived as Pig C stood straight behind her. With little energy and scared rather shitless the pig snorted out a purple ball of electricty. This D-rank jutsu had the power to follow the magnetism of ones blood.

On the other side Gatrom had came up with a plan as the scared and somewhat passive Pig A and Pig B sat across from each other.

"I LOVE BACON!" Gatrom screamed out to rile the pigs up and strangely it did work. As if they were able to understand the human language Pig A shot out a large fire ball and at the same time Pig B shot a water pistol both aiming for Gatrom.

(OOC: You guys can wrap this part up now)



Michellism said:


> As the bomb went off Kayo dove shoving her out of the way of the explosion under one of the seats of the car further upward. The bomb shook the already damage train violently as it blew the top and a larger whole into the side  of the car they were in. Kayo not being able to escape into time sought to use the explosion's power to her advantage. She quickly pressed her fingers together within seconds she was as big as the inside of the train itself maybe even bigger.
> 
> The force of the bomb propelled her forward toward the manaic as she hoped. Her arms, legs and head popped into her engorged as blue smoke seeped from her and a whistling sound was heared.
> 
> *"HUMAN BOULDER!"*



The Akimichi's attack stampeded towards the pyro maniac "YOU THINK I'M THAT EASY!" Blowing another fireball the orange flames wrapped around the akimichi bending to her will. The rotation of her attack was too fast as she crashed into him sending him flying out of the cart but not before he could throw another bomb into the cart. "SEE YOU IN HELL BITCHES!" Falling to his death he dissapered into the massive canyon.

"ANOTHER ONE!" Hikaru thought and looked at Kayo who was still dizzy from her attacking. Snapping out of her fear Hikaru ran towards the black metal ball looking around not knowing what to do. "What now? What now!?" She cried out as Yabimichi barked crazily. "THROW IT!" Kayo commanded causing Hikaru to clumisly chuck it out of the hole the explosion had caused earlier.

*BOOOOM!!!*

The Explosion forming a burning cloud in the sky, The vibration of the blast sending Hikaru and her dog slamming into one of the seats. Looking at her hands she noticed they where gone "MY HANDS! MY HANDS!!! They got blasted off, HOW AM I GONNA PLAY MY NINJASTATION WITHOUT MY HANDS!"  Yabimichi sniffed at where the girl had supposedly lost her hands. Letting out a bark Hikaru realized that they had merely been covered by her sleeves. "Oh...WOOOOO!!!!!!!! I GOT MY HANDS BACK! This is like that time in Space Travel 3 where the Hero thought he lost his hand due to the radioactive explosion however it gave him powers and he regenerated them" She said telling her dizzy teammate.  [/QUOTE]

The power of the explosion gave increased the power of Kayo's human boulder. The mainic sought to set Kayo on fire by blowing another large streaming fire ball. The speed that she was moving combined with her extremely large size gave Kayo the power to manipulate those flames around her body. She collided with the man sending him rocketing out of the hole in the train, but not before saying some last words.

"SEE YOU IN HELL BITCHES!" He screamed as he tossed one last bomb into train car as he fell to his death with a splat like something out of a Looney Toons Cartoon. "ANOTHER ONE!" She heared Hikaru yelled, but was kind of out of it to respond at the moment. "Ugh....damn feels like a got a hangover like that time I ate those 8 sake cakes in 1 hour." She stumbled around the car before falling straight on her butt.

"What now? What now!?" Hikaru began to scream. "Throw it!" Kayo commanded and watched as the girl chuck the bomb down the hole. The explosion threw her back into the seats while Kayo was sent rolling further down the train. Her world was dizzy and she didn't know what was going on, but all she heared was Hikaru and her screaming which was annoying her. "SHUT THE HELL UP!" Kayo screamed at the top of her voice gettng silence.

"You two okay?" The voice was from their other teammate Taron. Kayo didn't have time to deal with the shittyness of his attitude so she just told. "You know...you could put some care behind those words. It may not be now, but somewhere down the line I'm going to slug the hell out of you."



Aro Volturi said:


> Serah gasps, "You really shouldn't talk about sensai like that." suddenly her birthday card she got from her mother flew out her backpack and went on the back and Albels head and Serah just stood in fear.



The obvious insult from the Hatake boy and the rudeness of the other child was beginning to work on Albel's nerves. He hoped that the mission they were going on would literally beat some kind of sense into their head, but it would mostly bring joy to him just to see them get beat up. Even though he was suppose to watch over and guide these kids, they weren't going to disrespect him and he would get this respect whether they like it or not.

"Huh...?" A light object hit the back of Albel's hair from out of nowhere. Instinctivly he reached toward the back of his head pulling the object infront of him. "A brithday card...." He quickly exmained the card before opening it to see who it belong to. The card belonged to Serah from her mother telling her how much so loved her and what not. A little ting was in Albel's stomach as he remembered a time he use to get cards a long time ago. "Here...don't let your junk escape from you." Non-chalantly he tossed the card behind him back to Serah. 

A small thank you from Serah and there was silence as they apporached the gate leading to the woods outside. "The mission we've been giving is as basic as it get not even academy students could screw this up. There's a bandit hideout up ahead and we're...well rather your to wipe out all the bandit's simple, so don't screw it up."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Shou and Misuto-

The two had been walking through the swamp with out so much as a word to the other. They walked many feet apart, Just making sure that the other was just in view, In case they tried to attack. "I bet that bastards thinking about a way to get rid of me right now." Shou narrowed his eyes. "I wonder what the best way to cut that guy up is." Misuto grinned. "Just where is this Ox tiger thing, We've been walkin for ever." Shou looked around, "Who gives a shit, I'm lookin for that damn jounin that left us here. I don't need to prove myself." 

Shou rolled his eyes. "Yeah, Mr. I flunked three times doesn't need to prove he's worthy of being a damn ninja." Shou chuckled. "What was that you shrimp?" Misuto turned to him. "I said, Mr. I flunked three times doesn't need to prove he's worthy of being a ninja." Shou got into Misuto's face. "Heh, Seems your really lookin to die here." Misuto drew a kunai from his pouch. "Yeah? Let's see whose the pray and whose the hunter." Shou drew his tanto and the two stood silently, staring at the other. *"GRAAAHHH!!!" *That was until the massive tiger, with horns.. burst through the trees and tackled a rather large rabbit bear. *"Hey! My target!*" the two shout, looking at the massive animals between them.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 5, 2009)

"Right, so, how many bandits are we talking, cause personally, I would rather not work too hard, Albel-sensei" he said, walking beside Albel.  Shiro reached down to adjust his geta and to check the pouch on his belt that held his tools.

"What do you say, Hatake, you ready for this?  You better move fast to keep up when we find those bandits, especially once I get worked up."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 5, 2009)

Team 5 left the village gate entering the lush forest outside of it. Their mission was a very simple one as Albel explained it. The mission was to wipe a bandit group on the outskirts of the village?simple no?  The sum beamed in from the small openings of where the trees branches or leaves didn?t cover. The walk toward the bandit hideout was a rather quiet one, no one in the group was very talkative which was a good then to Albel.

Slowly, but surely Albel lead them deeper into the forest. The bits of light that lingered were mostly gone as the tress and various other plant life kept most of it out.  A few minutes walking through the deeper part of the forest the sun?s bright rays were ahead of them. It was like a light at the end of a very dark tunnel except beyond this point there was no safe zone. Albel though an egotistical bastard was very cautious as he examined the area around him. A tree of particular interest caught his attention, but he didn?t let his letting genins know.

?They must not be that smart if they thought I wouldn?t see anything like that.? He thought to himself mocking the bandits. He strangly kicked his foot up for no apparent reason earning some curious glares from his squad. Soon that so called light at the end of the tunnel was before them as Albel put his clawed gauntlet in front of the genin signaling for them to stop. He pointed that same clawed hand through the trees out into the open field were six or seven bandit?s sat in front of three small tents and one huge tent that was as big as a normal sized house sat in the middle.

?Those are the bandit?s we?re supposed to dispose of. According to the reports there are at least 100 of them all together. While you guys take care of them I?m to find the bandit leader. So with that said?? Albel turned in the opposite direction and began to walk off completely abandoning his team.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shiro turned around to his team.  Unless someone objected, he would come up with a plan to run by them to see if they liked it.

"Okay, here's my idea.  Seras, since you are the only one with the transformation technique, I want you to change into a bandit, then walk into the middle of them.  Use the cherry blossom snow storm jutsu.  The resulting explosions will leave them in disarray.  Kazuma, you and I are able to perform the murder of crows jutsu, which, when combined, will cover them completely with crows and allow us to take the majority of them down before they even know what hit them.  Seras, remember to change back when we unleash the crows, otherwise we could end up attacking you.  What do you think?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 5, 2009)

*"Yeah, take that!"*

Kisuke whooped in glory as the pig was swarmed in her bugs. However, it was quite the ride, as the Pig tried its best to buck her off its back. Finally, it was able to, but Kisuke was able to recover with minimal effort. She is getting the hang of this stuff, and it was starting to feel good. Now she knew what her brother must have felt when he became a Genin like her. 

However, the Pig caught her by surprise, and fired something at her. The electric jutsu pushed her forward, sending a current down through her body. She grit her teeth, her hands and knees on the floor. _This pig is tough..._

With a quiver, she held her hands together. *"Transform!"* She hoped to turn herself into a pig, and coax it into letting down it's guard, hoping one of her other teammates can capitalize on it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 5, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Sungakure*​
> Busting into the door the suna sensei fixed herself up, bowing to the class. "Sorry for being late. Team 1 Prince Nara, Harei Chiridatsu, Niraishi Hyoushi you're with me" She said with a smile.
> 
> Prince, Harei and Niraishi stood up in unison and followed their sensei out of the class and walked in the village. Prince could tell that the sensei was a bit jumpy, as if she was thinking that her team was too silent for her taste. Harei kept to himself, Niraishi was busy making his brand of music and Prince liked to take notice of the surrounding and talk as little as possible.
> ...






Pyro said:


> Iwagakure:
> 
> "zzzzzzzwha? Someone's here?" Jack's eyes began to clear a little bit, this wasn't good. He took another swig of his flask and his sight returned to normal. He could see one of his teammates, (the non- drinker), talking to a large person. Too large to simply be a genin. Jack instantly realized that it was the Jounin instructor. At this he jumped to his feet in a uncoordinated, rushed, attempt.
> 
> ...



*Sunagakure*

Ayumi tried to lighten up the tension as they walked out of the village. She always hated awkward silences and this one wasn't helping. "Sooo guys introduce yourselves what are ya into, Hobbies, intrests, dislikes, likes, dreams?" Her rapid list hoping to get some kinda intresting answer in order to form some common ground with her student. The Ichibi Jinchuuriki was the first to speak not wasting any time "The Names Harei Chiridatsu, My hobbies are fighting and talking about how great I am. Intrests wise well" With that the Jinchuuriki took his time admiring his jounin's body.

"Let's say I love chemistry. Dislikes are naps, never had one and thus I hate it" he was referring to the fact that whoever contains the Ichibi is unable to sleep due to fear of having their psyche eaten away. And My dream is to become the Kazekage, Building a giant statue of me for everyone to admire" Harei said pointing to his chest proudly. Ayumi let out a nervous chuckle and turned to the others "What about you guys?"

*Iwagakure*

Ruri's face became flushed red, embrassed as the genin used her breasts as pillows for his drunken slumber. Her temper began to flare as the disrespectful ninja began to fondle her in his sleep saying vulgar things involving body parts. Her body temperature quickly climbed higher and higher to the point where it began to burn Jack's skin, a common occurance attributed to the four tail beast sealed inside her. The burning temperature quickly woke the genin up who shot back in pain crashing into a few desks.

Turning around Ruri left "Come on" She said as her body temperature began to climb down. Walking through the numerous hallways finally leaving the academy. On the way down the attractive jounin began to break down the Mission "Team we've been hired to head to the land of metal a so called black smith paradise due to various rare minerals essential to making swords of amazing quality readily avaliable to them. The Black Smith known as Mr. Smoke has been challenged to a competion by another sword maker to see which one of the two is better. However due to his old age he is unable to collect the necessary material, Thus team Iwa is to the gather the items and return them to Mr. Smoke"

Standing at the gate Ruri looked at her team one more time "So tell me are you ready to start you're life as a ninja!!" Ruri hoped her question would rile them up.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 5, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> With Lex-
> 
> "WATCH WHERE YOUR GOIN!" A man shouts at Lex. "SORRY!!! It's my first day as a gennin! I gotta get to the academy and meet my team!" He responded in a surprisingly short amount of time. "Alright, gotta get to the academy... Gotta hurry... Gotta stop talking to myself..." He pushed his way through the crowds and rushed towards the large building he called home for these past few years, training to be a ninja. "Man, i live way too far away from this place..." He sweatdropped.
> 
> ...



*Teisoku, team 6, academy*

Teisoku took a big puff from his neatly wrapped joint a sign of experience from the many years of him smoking the green goddess. The smoke erupted from his mouth coiling up into a grey ball before finally melting with the air. " This is the shit" Teisoku commented before having a small coughing fit. He had closed the door in order to avoid being yelled at by any passing Chunin however he had been smoking for so long the entire room had filled with not only the auroma but the smoke itself looking like a fire hazard.

The door creaked open and in desperation Teisoku ate the lit roach. "What the hell?" Lex commented as he walked into the room, Realizing he was only a genin Teisoku spat out the blunt that was burning his tongue. "WHAT THE HELL MAN DON'T YOU SEE I'M BUSY! Fucking killing my buzz" Teisoku muttered the last part as he stomped the roach dry. Walking over to the monster who killed his happy time he introduced himself "The names Teisoku Mukahara, You better have a great explanation for busting in here like that" Teisoku said to the genin who to him appeared like a massive bear with a sombrero.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Teisoku, team 6, academy*
> 
> Teisoku took a big puff from his neatly wrapped joint a sign of experience from the many years of him smoking the green goddess. The smoke erupted from his mouth coiling up into a grey ball before finally melting with the air. " This is the shit" Teisoku commented before having a small coughing fit. He had closed the door in order to avoid being yelled at by any passing Chunin however he had been smoking for so long the entire room had filled with not only the auroma but the smoke itself looking like a fire hazard.
> 
> The door creaked open and in desperation Teisoku ate the lit roach. "What the hell?" Lex commented as he walked into the room, Realizing he was only a genin Teisoku spat out the blunt that was burning his tongue. "WHAT THE HELL MAN DON'T YOU SEE I'M BUSY! Fucking killing my buzz" Teisoku muttered the last part as he stomped the roach dry. Walking over to the monster who killed his happy time he introduced himself "The names Teisoku Mukahara, You better have a great explanation for busting in here like that" Teisoku said to the genin who to him appeared like a massive bear with a sombrero.




Lex blinked for a moment, the guys breath reeked, the classroom was covered in dense smoke and this guys eyes were redder then his step moms face when he broke her prized lamp playing ninja. "I'm Lex Kosaname! I'm here because i was ordered to come to this class room to meet my team and my new teacher... Though it appears that my team consists of a drug addict..." He sweatdropped, this guy was obviously higher then a kite and probably had been for some time. Getting teamed up with him was gonna be a pain in the ass, How was he supposed to get promoted to Chuunin and then jounin and then run the entire leaf village, then the entire fire kingdom! 

actually, how the hell was he supposed to get his memories back if he was with a guy smoking something that probably killed your braincells... Lex didn't know much about drugs, he just assumed they killed your brain and would eventually make you a vegetable. "So, I would appretiate it if you would try and behave for a bit, because i don't want the teachers to think i'm in on this with you."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 5, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Lex blinked for a moment, the guys breath reeked, the classroom was covered in dense smoke and this guys eyes were redder then his step moms face when he broke her prized lamp playing ninja. "I'm Lex Kosaname! I'm here because i was ordered to come to this class room to meet my team and my new teacher... Though it appears that my team consists of a drug addict..." He sweatdropped, this guy was obviously higher then a kite and probably had been for some time. Getting teamed up with him was gonna be a pain in the ass, How was he supposed to get promoted to Chuunin and then jounin and then run the entire leaf village, then the entire fire kingdom!
> 
> actually, how the hell was he supposed to get his memories back if he was with a guy smoking something that probably killed your braincells... Lex didn't know much about drugs, he just assumed they killed your brain and would eventually make you a vegetable. "So, I would appretiate it if you would try and behave for a bit, because i don't want the teachers to think i'm in on this with you."



Lex had been lecturing Teisoku on his smoking habits and the dangers they posed however due to the mind altering drug the situation played quite diffrently in his head.

*How it went in Teisoku's head* 

_"Teisoku I finally found you" a bear with a mustache and spanish like hat said looking down on at the genin. "Do I know you?" He said the room spiraling around, Gravity obviously wasn't applying in his realm. "You son of a bitch!" "WHAT!" The bears words somewhat hurting his feelings "Why would you say that bear!" Slapping the genin across the face the bear grabbed him by the collar. "The Name is Bear-chan, BEAR-CHAN BITCH!" The talking bear said trying to intimidate the kid. 

Tossing him to the floor the bear wiped dusted his hands off. "W-wh-what do you want bear chan?" The bear was quiet for a moment before speaking "Donde estas me pantalones?" The weird language completly confusing Teisoku. "What?" "Donde estas me pantalones?" The bears tone raising in volume. "I du-dunno" SLAP! Bear chan wasn't messing around as he began to slap the genin around. "DON'T FUCK WITH ME. DONDE ESTAS ME PANTALONES!" "I DUNNO I REALLY DON'T KNOW!" The bear continued to beat Teisoku up.

-In the real world-

Teisoku looked at Lex completly shit faced as the worried genin looked out for any passing jounin._


----------



## Pyro (Dec 5, 2009)

Team 3:

Just as Gatrom had planned the first pig and the second pig had fired their respective jutsus at each other. Now all that was needed was the correct timing. Gatrom waited until the the two jutsus got close. So close that he could feel the heat of the fireball and the cooling effect of the water behind him. Then Gatrom crouched down, and jumped letting the fire and water pass below him. As he fell to the ground, he was able to see the fire impact into the second pig and the water blow the first pig back into the wall. Both pigs seemed to be out of consciousness. 

"Shin, Kisuke, take care of that last one. These two seem to be done with."


----------



## akatsuki_master (Dec 5, 2009)

*10 years ago*

Living in a quite and peaceful village in the mountains was a young 7 year old boy with no family or relatives with him, all he had was the clothes he wore and an abandoned house which he lived.

the towns folk called it cursed because of the black colour it was which smelt of layers of blood and roting flesh. The boy was called a demon or the cursed child for living in such a place and the adults would shun him and not allow him to come near there homes or markets and simply sent him away were as the children of the village would beat him and call him freak and outcast and leave him often crying tears mixed with his own blood.

Everyday was the same for the boy, everyday he would leave the house to try and find some food and water to fill his ever shrinking stomach and his dry throat but it would always end the same with him pulling himself of the ground cover in blood and crying on his way back to the house.

After weeks of being beaten and left starving the boy finaly collapsed and began questioning if he was going to live or even if he should.
He closed his eyes and saw flashes of the people in the village and how they hated him and how they hurt him and wished that they would simply die
*IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT?*
a voice spoke to the boy who was only strong enough to look around with his eyes whose...there?.... he spoke with his dry throat
*IF ITS POWER YOU SEEK TO GET WHAT YOU WANT, TO TAKE WHAT YOU WANT THEN SAY YES AND IT SHALL BE YOUR*
the boy could feel a cold and dark feeling around him yes...give me...power..please.... the boy had passed out and just as he did the darkness covering the entire house gathered into the livingroom were he was and formed into the shape of a person 
*YOU HAVE MADE YOUR CHOICE BOY BUT KNOW THIS, YOU WILL GAIN KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS BEYOND WHAT ANYONE CAN COMPREHEND, YOUR POWER WILL BE GREAT AND FEARED BY ALL, YOU WILL BECOME A DARK LEGEND TO ALL THE SHINOBI IN THIS WORLD*

the dark figure now standing above the boy lifted him up by looking at him and then walked into the boy as if he was fuseing with him and then the boys body fell back to the ground and then dark liquid start coming out from his skin and started to reshape his body from the shriveled form it was

*ALSO BOY, YOUR NAME FROM THIS DAY FORTH SHALL BE "GYO MASAKI, THE DARK SHINOBI"*

minutes later the black liquid that was covering the boys body faded into his skin and he stood up from the ground now with his body fully restored and looking stronger than it was before he walked to the kitchen and looked at himself from the broken mirror and smiled as his hair had turned silver and when he looked at his eyes they were no longer filled with fear or despair or anger, they were changed, they were changed into eyes that were filled with a need for power and destruction.

I can feel it......I can feel it,I CAN FEEL IT!!!!!!!! I CAN FEEL THE POWER COURSING THROUGH ME! I can see things differently I can feel things differently, i know things i didnt before

the boy suddenly ripped the withered shirt he was wearing off and made a single hand seal and his clothes changed into a dark robe and he began to laugh insanely and then made another single hand seal and the house exploded into flames with pieces of it scattering across the village and making a commotion which lead to the villagers gathering together and looking over at were the dark house had once stood.

suddenly one of the children pointed at the flames daddy i see something! i see something look!!!
he pointed to a dark figure that was surrounded by flames that simply walked out and glared at the villagers with a killing intent and smile
one of the villagers walked up to gyo and grabbed him by the colar WHAT HAVE YOU DONE YOU LITTLE SHIT!....Hhey...whats....happed to...your hair...and those clothes.....
Gyo still smiling grabbed the hand holding his collar and began twisting it
AAAH! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! STOP IT!! PLEASE!!!!! STOP!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!
the man burst into tears as gyo had twisted his hand and then ripped his arm off and watched the man quiver in pain
Whats wrong old man? did you lose something? Ha! do you need a hand cause it happens that i have a spare one right hear 
Gyo breaks a finger on the now detached arm and the man on the floor screams in more pain as the rest of the villagers look on in fear while gyo breaks more of the mans fingers and rips of the finger nails and just listens till the man dies of blood loss
well that was disappointing, i remeber him being so much stronger when he lifted me and threw me out of his store
he looks over at the rest of the villagers and see's the children crying and the women cowering behind the men
i guess its time the rest of you join the old man in his dark demise
As gyo finishes speaking  two men from the crowd run at him with a torch and pitfork and try to hit him but as they reach him they suddenly go through him and then both turn back round looking suprised until one of them falls over dead 
hhey!!! whats wrong with you???? are you okay????
as he turns the body over he see's from his expression and the blood trickling from his mouth that his friend is dead
hmph! he wont be feeling well at all with out this beating in his chest
gyo then turns round to show the still beating heart in his hand which horrifiys the man and the villagers 

you see ive learned some tricks from living in that house and from reciving the beatings and cruelty from you villagers allow me to explain them as i kill you all, the first ability youve seen there is a powerful and legendary kekkai genkai which allows me to control dimension meaning i can create a dimensional shield round me at all times and can open dimensional portals which is how i have your friends heart, heh and thats just one of my abilities learned from that house and the dark shinobi spirits that roamed it, i can also use all elemental chakras and can use two other types of chakras known as light and dark chakra, here let me demonstrate them to you
he makes a single hand seal and a dark puddle appear under the man and dead body and pulls them in and crushes them then looks at one of the older children and makes another single hand seal and the boys head explodes
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!! MY BOY NOOOOOOO!!!! YOU LIER!!!! THAT NOTHING TO DO WITH LIGHT OR DARKNESS!!! I'LL KILL YOU!!!! 
The woman runs at him
silly woman i can mix the two with the other 5 chakra elements but i'll explain what happend there with your son, all i simply did was control the light particals around his head and have them all pierce his head which made it look like it exploded

as she runs at him she all of a sudden appears running the oppisite direction 

and that again was my dimension ability, you fools have no hope against what ive become so...........I THINK ITS TIME WE BEGIN THE SLAUGHTER!!!!!!


through out the rest of the night all that could be heard was the sounds of screaming and burning buildings but above them all a maddening laughter could be heard and it countinued for the rest of that dark night and any one who seen the village the next morning would be horrified and never speak of it to anyone

*NOW*

through 10 long years Gyo had trained his abilities and searched for strong opponents and for 10 years he continued to get stronger and killed hundred of ninja with rankings between S and A  in the bingo books and even began taking on mission to simply slaughter anyone that got in his way while completing his job like a professional.

he is now 17 years old and has become a cold and calculating figure in the ninja world who will stop at nothing to see that his mission or desires are fufilled


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 5, 2009)

"You know...you could put some care behind those words. It may not be now, but somewhere down the line I'm going to slug the hell out of you."

"*That's nice,*" Taron muttered patronisingly as he looked back at the ground where the bandit had impacted. "But I sugest you try not attack me, I probably will end up killing you later on when I achieve my dream." He walked up to the small Akimichi and lowered himself so he was staring her in the eye. A large insane smile spread across his face as he inconspicuously cast a Genjutsu on both of his team mates that made him seem more intimidating that only a High Chunin or better could realise they were in.

"*I'll let you two in on a little secret." *He said menacingly. *"I don't plan on sticking around this shit hole of a village for too much longer. Why should I choose to serve a village that has fucked me over more times than I could count!?*" He yelled at the two of them as his eyes bulged out in anger. 

"*You think I have no reason at all for hating you all?*" He said as he turned away. "*When you get fucked over by a village that hates you, you tell me that you can live happy lives." *He cancelled out his genjutsu and walked away leaving the two Kunoichi to dwell on his speech.

Iwa

Hiro listened to Ruri's mission details and nodded curtly when it was required. Truth be told, he had already known his new team was getting this mission but nodded politely and didn't say anything.

"So tell me are you ready to start you're life as a ninja!!" Hiro looked in her direction in an ammused face, he assumed Akihiko had an undignified look on his face. Jack didn't really count in this since his imput would be undignified drunken banter... And he was also in tghe rubble of either desks or chairs from the wooden breakages he had heard.

"So sensei, are you ready to be attacked by a visious Kanada summon?" He asked with a grin on his face, predicting Akihiko's attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2009)

Lex had been lecturing Teisoku on his smoking habits and the dangers they posed however due to the mind altering drug the situation played quite diffrently in his head.

*How it went in Teisoku's head* 

_"Teisoku I finally found you" a bear with a mustache and spanish like hat said looking down on at the genin. "Do I know you?" He said the room spiraling around, Gravity obviously wasn't applying in his realm. "You son of a bitch!" "WHAT!" The bears words somewhat hurting his feelings "Why would you say that bear!" Slapping the genin across the face the bear grabbed him by the collar. "The Name is Bear-chan, BEAR-CHAN BITCH!" The talking bear said trying to intimidate the kid. 

Tossing him to the floor the bear wiped dusted his hands off. "W-wh-what do you want bear chan?" The bear was quiet for a moment before speaking "Donde estas me pantalones?" The weird language completly confusing Teisoku. "What?" "Donde estas me pantalones?" The bears tone raising in volume. "I du-dunno" SLAP! Bear chan wasn't messing around as he began to slap the genin around. "DON'T FUCK WITH ME. DONDE ESTAS ME PANTALONES!" "I DUNNO I REALLY DON'T KNOW!" The bear continued to beat Teisoku up.

-In the real world-

Teisoku looked at Lex completly shit faced as the worried genin looked out for any passing jounin.

_"I fear for the worst..." Lex thought to himself, Teisoku had begun to shout something about Pantalones... "What are Pantalones?" He had thought once more, Actually what the hell was going on!? this guy was obvious whacked  out of his mind, more so now then he was before.. "Alright, Obviously you're very VERY high..." He grabbed Teisoku by the shoulders and lead him back into the classroom and put him down in a chair. "Pay attention! You are not imagining pantalones.. whatever they are... You're in a classroom! CLASS ROOM! can you understand!" The gennin just looked back at him with a more worried face.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 5, 2009)

Unfortunatly for the arrogant boy before her if he even knew her slightly he would know she's seen scarier shit from "Blarney and the Ninja Bellabubbies" if she lived to watch that shit in theaters than nothing short of a very high ranking ninja could scare her. She listened on not saying a word as Taron kneeled down to her level and began freaking out about something in his past life.

*"I'll let you two in on a little secret."* He said menacingly.  He yelled at the two of them as his eyes bulged out in anger. "I don't plan on sticking around this shit hole of a village for too much longer. Why should I choose to serve a village that has fucked me over more times than I could count!?"

*"You think I have no reason at all for hating you all?" He said as he turned away. "When you get fucked over by a village that hates you, you tell me that you can live happy lives."* He cancelled out his genjutsu and walked away.

She had no of countering his genjutsu that she assumed her put them under. It was kind of obvious seeing as no human eyes could get that big and blugey. He was a genjutsu type if she remebered from the academy and her skill in that area was beyond abysmal. "I don't have time worry about mister cycle there're still injuried people on board and sensei still hasn't come back." She hopped ot her feet, but not before going to Hikaru. If more of those maniacs showed up she was going to need all the help she could get.

"Hikaru-why are you all forzen up?" Hikaru clung to her puppy for dear life as she stared straight ahead. Kayo assumed Taron's genjutus must have did the trick, and there was only one other way to break her out of it. By focusing her chakra into her hand Kayo arched back and:

*SMACK!*

It sounded as if a miniature bolt of lightning had struck the car they were standing in. "Wake up and get in gear. We've still got other cars to check."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2009)

Agito climbed his way harder for the top and never even blinked an eye. So far things had been clear and the light seemed to shine on his future, however four steel poles surrounded Agito in a diamond. He tries to climb his way out, but he is unable to escape from the quadruple electricle shock from all sides. Unable to take the pain any longer the boy's grip loosens and he falls from the rope. The genin falls 20 feet down and lands hard on a ripped out plate that was created by the horned shark from earlier.

After a minute or so he slowly raises to his feet with determination still not leaving his eyes. "This won't be my limit. I won't let it, but since I have some time to breath I might as well wait for my teammates so we can all make it through this," Agito then sat down with his legs folded in a meditative state, waiting.....

*Little over Five Minutes Later...*


About more than five minutes had passed and the boy had already knew that the trial was over and he had failed. He holds his head down in disappointment and almost a tear going down his eye. "Failure must be accepted no matter what!" Agito yelled out in sadness and furry never accepting fail no matter whose fault. The shamed genin raises his fist into the air then slams it hard into his gut, causing him to fall to his knees in pain. "No this isn't enough, I have to pay for shaming the Senju clan blood like this," Agito looked down in a depressed mood and took a step forward.

Agito leaps off of the edge and begins falling for possibly his death. Seconds go by as he falls with his closed, ready to accept his punishment. Unintentional, the genin lands inside a bush of trees that saves his life. "Ancestors,....are you giving me a second chance?" he spoke into the air laying almost peacefully in the tree. After a few minutes of regaining some of his strength, the boy shrugs his body to the ground and lands hard.

He raised to both of his wobbly feet and slowly began walking back to where he once started with a depressed expression on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Shou and Misuto-
> 
> The two had been walking through the swamp with out so much as a word to the other. They walked many feet apart, Just making sure that the other was just in view, In case they tried to attack. "I bet that bastards thinking about a way to get rid of me right now." Shou narrowed his eyes. "I wonder what the best way to cut that guy up is." Misuto grinned. "Just where is this Ox tiger thing, We've been walkin for ever." Shou looked around, "Who gives a shit, I'm lookin for that damn jounin that left us here. I don't need to prove myself."
> 
> Shou rolled his eyes. "Yeah, Mr. I flunked three times doesn't need to prove he's worthy of being a damn ninja." Shou chuckled. "What was that you shrimp?" Misuto turned to him. "I said, Mr. I flunked three times doesn't need to prove he's worthy of being a ninja." Shou got into Misuto's face. "Heh, Seems your really lookin to die here." Misuto drew a kunai from his pouch. "Yeah? Let's see whose the pray and whose the hunter." Shou drew his tanto and the two stood silently, staring at the other. *"GRAAAHHH!!!" *That was until the massive tiger, with horns.. burst through the trees and tackled a rather large rabbit bear. *"Hey! My target!*" the two shout, looking at the massive animals between them.



The two quarreling Mist Genin eyes widen as they stare at their target, the infamous Ox Tiger of the Mist...

It's twice as big as a stallion and lean and mean, built for speed and ferocity. The Ox Tiger pounces on the doomed Rabbit Bear and gores it through the throat with its giant horns. 

Misuto grins from ear to ear, finally their target is right in front of them. Now they can finish this thing and get the hell out of this stinking swamp. 

*"I'VE GOT IT!!"* Misuto and Shuo snarl in unison. They both stare at each other in surprise, *"YOU'VE GOT IT?! NO I'VE GOT IT!!!"* they both yell at each other, again at the same time. 

Both Shou and Misuto suddenly turn on each other. Shou raises his tanto at Misuto while Misuto spins a Kunai around his right index finger. 

"Bring it!" 

"Oh I'll bring it alright!" 

Neither Genin notices the Ox Tiger look in their direction, attracted by their loud quarreling. The Tiger sniffs at them and then looks down at the spasming Rabbit Bear trapped within its clutches. Apparently the monster decides that the two Genin would make a better meal. 

The Ox Tiger roars in fury and bull rushes Misuto and Shou right before the two Genin can commence their duel. Both Misuto and Shou turn around at the last second just as the Tiger bears down upon them with its giant horns. 
*
"OKAY YOU'VE GOT IT!!!"* they both yell at each other at the same time as they dive out of the way.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 6, 2009)

*Sungakure​*
Ayumi let out a nervous chuckle when the Ichibi host was done talking and turned to Prince and Niraishi "What about you guys?"

"Name: Prince Nara. Hobbies: reading books, reading people's expression... jacking off with the manga's i read." Prince smirked a little as he heard an undignified squeek. interests: the jinchuuriki's and... their hosts" Prince could tell that the sensei thought he was starting a fight "likes:... Good looking guys and unstable persons" With that he swore Harei gave him a dirty look. "dislikes... weak people. Dream: Would marrying the ichibi host be considered a dream?" He asked innocently at his sensei waiting for her to answer or for Harei to react.

*Iwagakure*​
"So tell me are you ready to start you're life as a ninja!!" Akihiko had an undignified look on his face as he heard this he made the handseals for his summon waiting for 20 seconds then  "So sensei, are you ready to be attacked by a vicious Sanada summon?" Hiro asked with a grin on his face as the countdown was finished and Razor, Akihiko's main summon towered over his summoner and slammed down the mace, where the sensei was a few moments ago. When the rubble was cleared the sensei was gone and she was riding on top of Razor's Helm, muttering something about Sanada pride or some other. Akihiko smiled and made Razor return "I will treat you as a stepping stone for the future of the Sanada Clan, Sensei. Please take care of me" Akihiko said as he held out his hand "i look forward to your teachings"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The two quarreling Mist Genin eyes widen as they stare at their target, the infamous Ox Tiger of the Mist...
> 
> It's twice as big as a stallion and lean and mean, built for speed and ferocity. The Ox Tiger pounces on the doomed Rabbit Bear and gores it through the throat with its giant horns.
> 
> ...




"Right! It's all yours!" Shou shouts at Misuto from across the path. "Nah, Go right ahead, I insist." Misuto responds. "Grrr..." The Ox tiger turns around, noticing how it had missed. "Right." Shou reached into his jackets pockets and began to remove a bunch of Kunai. "HEY! You know any good Jutsu!?" Shou shouts, he knows the tiger will charge any minute. "I got some, But this babys all yours!" Misuto laughed and jumped into a tree. "Son of a bitch." Shou grumbled.

The Oxtiger charged towards Shou with speed far greater then his own. "Ok buddy, Come here!" He placed six Kunai between his fingers and flung them as hard as he could before taking off into the thickest part of the woods he could find. Though, that only seemed to slow the tiger down a minimal amount. "Ok, Jutsu... jutsu... Jutsu...." He tapped his forehead. "I CAN'T REMEMBER ANY GOOD JUTSU!" He shouts and tries to leap onto a branch, though as he flies through the air, his hand barely misses the branch and he crashes onto the ground.

"This.. must truly be the end." He thought to himself. "Ah, Wait." He blinked, Then quickly started to run again, The Beast right on his tail. MISUTO! LET'S PLAY TAG!" Shou made a quick turn around one of the trees and headed back towards his team mate. While he ran, he began to form hand signs, the tiger getting closer and closer each time he had to remember what the hell came next. Soon the beast was right on his tail and he was about ready to scream bloody murder. "Fukumi Hari!" He turned his head and spat a few needles into it's nose, much like a porcupine.

The tiger stopped and began to rub it's paw down it's face to get the needles out, Shou had taken the time to get ahead of it, Once the beast was finished however it charged at the Gennin. "One, Two.." Shou ducked behind the tree that Misuto was in and began to climb up another as quick as he could, though his style looked more like he was dry humping the tree... "TAG BITCH!" Shou laughed, then collapsed on the tree branch. "I think... it's time for a nap..."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 6, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Lex had been lecturing Teisoku on his smoking habits and the dangers they posed however due to the mind altering drug the situation played quite diffrently in his head.
> 
> *How it went in Teisoku's head*
> 
> ...



Lex's attempts paid off as Teisoku snapped out of the horrid vivid world that was Bear-Chan's domain. Placing his hand on the fellow genin's shoulder Teisoku spoke "Thanks for that man, That bear almost killed me" Obviously the comment bore no meaning to Lex as he hadn't the faintest clue what he was talking about. Looking at the crushed roach on the floor Teisoku shook his head but then felt a cold chill. Slowly turning around he saw the same bear from before sitting where he had been at before.

"Hey want to wait for our jounin outside, I'm not feeling to well. You know the weed and all." Teisoku offered his teammate, He kept turning back, bear chan's expression becoming more violent and dramatic with each look. "So what do you say man, Think you could do me a solid and wait with me" "Donde..." The bears echoing words could be heard in his head. "Ya know outside...where everyone can see" "Estas...." "Come on man im getting really sick here" "Me..." "You know its a really good day today" He said with tears in his face. "PANTOLONES!" With that Teisoku ran out without hesitation heading and locking himself in the nearby bathroom.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 6, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> Lex's attempts paid off as Teisoku snapped out of the horrid vivid world that was Bear-Chan's domain. Placing his hand on the fellow genin's shoulder Teisoku spoke "Thanks for that man, That bear almost killed me" Obviously the comment bore no meaning to Lex as he hadn't the faintest clue what he was talking about. Looking at the crushed roach on the floor Teisoku shook his head but then felt a cold chill. Slowly turning around he saw the same bear from before sitting where he had been at before.
> 
> "Hey want to wait for our jounin outside, I'm not feeling to well. You know the weed and all." Teisoku offered his teammate, He kept turning back, bear chan's expression becoming more violent and dramatic with each look. "So what do you say man, Think you could do me a solid and wait with me" "Donde..." The bears echoing words could be heard in his head. "Ya know outside...where everyone can see" "Estas...." "Come on man im getting really sick here" "Me..." "You know its a really good day today" He said with tears in his face. "PANTOLONES!" With that Teisoku ran out without hesitation heading and locking himself in the nearby bathroom.



"Ok, That was even weirder." Lex blinked for a moment. "I wonder what the hell got into him." Bear chan simply leaned on Lex's shoulder. "Beats me, That guys es loco." Lex turned around. "Oh god... i got a contact high..." His eyes widened. "Donde estas me pantolones?" The bear asked him. "C..check the janitors closet..." Lex pointed out the door. "Gracias." Bear chan tilted his hat and walked out the door. "I... I think i'm just gonna go find Teisoku...." He laughed nervously and rushed out the door, beating on the bathroom as loud as he can. "HURRY UP AND OPEN THE DOOR!!!" "ME PANTALONES NO ES IN JANITORS CLOSET!!!!"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Shiro, confident that his team would be following their own plans, was tired of waiting for the bandits to find them first.

Making the necessary hand seals, he shouted "Murder of crows confusion jutsu!"  Within several seconds, the entire area was flooded with a huge amount of crows.  Shiro jumped from the tree where he was hiding, and, landing in the middle of the crowd, delivered a kick right into the face of one of the bandits.  Yelling "Leaf great whirlwind!", he saw the bandit fly into two of his comrades, defeating all three. 

While the rest of the bandits were still confused as to how a bunch of crows defeated 3 of their men in a few mere seconds, Shiro pulled out a kunai in each hand and ran at several bandits who saw him beat their friend's ass.  The bandits, weilding large weapons that they had probably had minimal training in, rushed at him with a frenzy.  Shiro narrowly dodged one's axe as it whizzed by his head, but the second bandit was slightly more lucky.  His broadsword drew a slight bit of blood on Shiro's cheek as he felt Shiro's kunai plunge into his heart.  Shiro wiped the blood of his face and continued on with his assault.  Though the bandits were falling fast, Shiro's stamina was falling even faster.  He knew he could not take on all of them, such a task was fit for someone more like a chunin or jonin.  As he sighed out, he thought "Damn, why couldn't they get someone else to do this so I could have a nice, relaxing day of sleeping and shogi."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2009)

"I wonder if I'll have to stay another year at the academy,....what a disgrace that would be," Agito walked one step at a time holding his stomach that was in pain, however he felt the same agony through out his entire body. He falls down to one knee then struggles to raise back up, "never in the Clan has a Senju member go into the academy again." His vision begins to get blurry, but still manages to see his path. To his dismay two freakish stone figures raises out of the ground from the front and the back of the genin. He looks at one then returns to the other with a desperate look on his face, unable to dodge what ever was about to come.

The two heads simultaneously shoot out balls of fire from both directions aiming for the boy. Before the balls of fire can hit him Agito passes out from the strain and falls to the ground,allowing the fire balls to hit the opposites head and destroy them both.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Shin realized that he hadn't done a great deal in this fight and Gatrom had even managed to take down two of the pigs by himself. Kisuke seemed to be having a little trouble with the other pig and Shin decided that if wanted to even glisten a little in this fight he had to take down at least one of the pigs. Shin remembered the string trap he had set earlier and decided it was time to put it into use. Kisuke! Run to the string I set up earlier I'm hoping that dumb pig will follow you."

Kisuke did as Shin had asked and was running towards his trap and the other pig following suit thinking that she was now a female pig. At the last second she jumped out of the way and the pig was in the air ensnared in the string. Any remaining chakra the pig had was quickly sucked away by Kisuke's bugs. "THAT"S RIGHT PIG! HAHA MY AWESOME KNOWS NO BOUNDS!" Shin looked back at kisuke and gave her a thumbs up. "Good job luring him into the trap with your sexy pig jutsu Kisuke!"

Shin next looked over to Gatrom and frowned a little bit as he clearly had gotten more glory than Shin had having taken out 2 of the 3 pigs even if it was because of the pigs stupidity not to dodge each others attacks. "Eh Good job Gatrom but next time...DON'T BE MORE AWESOME THEN ME!" Shin had tears in his eyes and was on his knees begging. "Please I must be the most awesome!" Shin recovering from his ordeal stood up and started to head towards the door. "Well then lets go report to that wierdo assistant."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 6, 2009)

It was over, finally. The last pig was put down, and she sighed, dispelling her transformation. The bugs wavered over her, before huddling back within her clothing, and entering her body once more. She rubbed her eyes, and felt a lingering pain around her body. She had probably gotten the most physical damage of the group, but that didn't stop her from smiling at her teammates. 

*"We did it guys! And Gatrom, you're so cool for taking out two at once! And you too Shin, you did great also!"* She got on her feet, but she felt herself waver. After a moment, she regained her balance, and sighed, before exiting the bar. *"Hey, Yamato-san! We took care of the ninja pigs!"*


----------



## Cjones (Dec 6, 2009)

Team 3

As the genin made their way toward the entrance of the bar to report their success of rounding up the pigs without injury they were meet suddenly by Yamato, who if anyone was actually paying attention wasn't there when Shin suggested to go find them.

"Ah, I see you ninja did a fine job of dealing with the pig problem." Two men behind Yamato ran in scooping the pigs up taking them outside to a pen locking them up. Yamato praised the genin more and mroe as they as they began to exit the bar. "Your help here was appreciated, but now I'm afraid you three will have to die and let me steal your faces." Kisuke and Shin looked back with shocked expression while Gatrom stared having already assumed something was wrong.

"Now, now...don't look at me like that. I've even brought you a surprise before you die. Roll it over here boys!" A large tumbling sound could be heared not to far from where Yamato and the genin where. The loud noise  woke the pigs from unconsciousness and they began to squeal louder than before trying to escape from their pen. The contraption rolled in being pulled by 4 men. On top was 4 glass panels designed to keep someone in and that someone was none other than Minori who stood in the middle looking down.

"Watch your backs!"

*BOOM*

Yamato spewed out a large steam of fire at the genin who went tumbling down the stairs crashing into the makeshift prision. "You see I'm from a long forgotten clan that can copy the faces of ninja. Once we have fully copied their faces we can mimic anything about them from their voice, to their own personal mannerism and to a certain extent there jutsu. So when I kill you three I'll know the secret of the Nara clan and Aburame clan. The other is just dying because he is a witness. GET THEM!"

With a snap of his fingers the 6 goons charged the 3 genin as Minori watched on.

-*Kayo*-

Taron had disappeared to who knows where leaving Kayo and Hikaru to search through the cars to treat any injuried. Kayo had effectivly got Hikaru out of the little funk she was in and they both went all ahead to check on the passengers. At the moment Kayo was patching up a elderly lady while Hikaru was cheering up the kids inside this part of the train.

"I'm glad she decided to deal with the kids. The last thing they need is me telling them to shut the hell up and act like men and a woman." Kayo though to herself. "Y-Your a s-sweet young girly for helping a l-little old lady like me out." The visible shaking elder spoke giving Kayo her thanks as she patched her up.

"No prob wrinkles, but I have a question?" The old lady looked at Kayo with curiosity in her eyes and nodding her head to go on. "Tell me, how those this feel!" With all her might Kayo stepped on the elder womans toe who jumped out her seat yelling her voice much deeper than before. It reminded her of the spin-off of a movie she saw when this familes aunt came to visit them who was amply called "Auntie..." well you get the idea and to get to the point the husband found out she was he.

"You little shit I'll get you for that!" The frail looking old lady was now a huge muscular man with a pissed off expression. "I guess I shouldn't have done that."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Dec 6, 2009)

Meijin walked out of the door. He closed the door behind him. That house. He lived with an elderly couple for a while. They were the only ones who would take him in when he ran away from home to Konoha. Two of the nicest people he had ever known. However, they died as the elderly eventually do and they left Meijin the house in a will. 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom house full of empty.

Meijin took in a deep breath and let out a sigh. "I really need to get myself a roommate. It's always much to quiet in there." He said in his soft voice, which was quite a contrast to the rougher exterior look. He let out a small smile as he looked at the sky. As his gaze returned to look directly ahead, he let out another sigh and ran forward, heading toward the academy.

As he ran, he took a look at his surroundings, enjoying the smaller things that he saw. Mejin looked forward again only to realize he was about to collide with some old lady. He gasped and jumped into the air, doing a small flip over the lady and landed with his knees bent low to the ground with precision. He stood straight and turned to the elderly woman. "My apologies, ma'am." He said, turning and running back toward the academy. The elderly woman waved behind him.

Such movements as that flip jump along with plenty of other maneuvers, Meijin learned on the street. He learned to run on the streets. The streets during the day looks safe, but at night, there are more hidden dangers than most would think. He thought back to those moments for a minute. He was almost at the academy. He jumped at the gate and vaulted over it. He stood in the training field, looking around. He was ready for a squad.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Shin didn't know how well Gatrom or Kisuke would be able to fight especially Kisuke considering the damage she had taken in their previous fight. Shin had only used one trap and did minimal work during the fight so he probably had the most chakra left. Shin seemed like a different person not gloating about how he was going to kick their ass's but instead acted right away seeing how fast the brutes were coming. "Kage Seichuu lvl.1- Shadow Control!" Shin took control of two of the goons with his shadow control technique. 

Seeing as they had to follow his movements exactly Shin ran to the side making the two run into two of the other brutes making them trip and fall to the ground. "You guys get the other two that's left i'll knock the two out on the ground!" Shin stepped on the necks of the criminals on the ground with the two that he was controlling hitting their arteries causing them to go unconcious. 

Shin took a deep breathe concentrating on keeping his jutsu up hoping that the other two attackers wouldn't get to him. He looked at the two that he had under his control, they looked rather distraught. "Don't mess with Konoha ninja's...especially when they're...AS AWESOME AS I AM! YOU NEVER STOOD A CHANCE AGAINST MY AWESOME! HAHA! ISN"T THAT RIGHT MINORI-SENSEI!" Shin looked to Minori and gave her a thumbs up smiling making the brutes do the same.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 6, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Right! It's all yours!" Shou shouts at Misuto from across the path. "Nah, Go right ahead, I insist." Misuto responds. "Grrr..." The Ox tiger turns around, noticing how it had missed. "Right." Shou reached into his jackets pockets and began to remove a bunch of Kunai. "HEY! You know any good Jutsu!?" Shou shouts, he knows the tiger will charge any minute. "I got some, But this babys all yours!" Misuto laughed and jumped into a tree. "Son of a bitch." Shou grumbled.
> 
> The Oxtiger charged towards Shou with speed far greater then his own. "Ok buddy, Come here!" He placed six Kunai between his fingers and flung them as hard as he could before taking off into the thickest part of the woods he could find. Though, that only seemed to slow the tiger down a minimal amount. "Ok, Jutsu... jutsu... Jutsu...." He tapped his forehead. "I CAN'T REMEMBER ANY GOOD JUTSU!" He shouts and tries to leap onto a branch, though as he flies through the air, his hand barely misses the branch and he crashes onto the ground.
> 
> ...



"AGH! Don't you dare sleep on a killer!" Misuto snarls at Shou. He tries to pounce on the genin with the intention of throwing him at the Tiger as bait, but the beast bullrushes the tree he stands on, bashing its horns into the bark and almost uplifting the tree. 

The branch underneath Misuto shatters and he falls downwards right onto the horned beast. The Ox Tiger looks up expectantly at the falling Misuto and opens its jaws wide to snap up Misuto in one gulp, but the borderline insane Genin grabs an overhanging branch in the nick of time and swings his legs up. The Ox Tiger's jaws snap shut onto air, narrowly missing Misuto's legs. 

Misuto screams like Tarzan suddenly and drops right onto the Ox Tiger's face, holding on by its long horns. "You wanna snack on something?!" he screams at the beast with a mad laugh, "Don't you know a shark like me gives indigestion!!" Misuto bashes his fists into the creatures eyes causing it to howl in fury. The Ox Tiger suddenly dashes for another tree, with its horns tilted downward. Misuto turns his head around at the tree and his eyes widen, "FUCKIN SON OF A BI-" 

*BABLAM!! *

The Ox Tiger rams right into the tree, splitting it in two. Misuto flies like a bullet off of its face and rebounds off of the ground like a bouncing ball. Misuto snarls in pain and coughs up blood, feeling intense pain radiate up and down his spine, but this only gives him an intense rush of euphoria for some reason. It makes him feel intensely alive in a way mundane life can never offer.  

"YAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Is that all ya got!?"  he screams, rolling away as the Ox Tiger claws at him. As he rolls to his feet, Misuto forms a series of hand signs and reaches into his pouch, pulling out a dozen razor sharp and rusty nails. He really was never much of a "jutsu" partial kind of guy, preferring to rip up his enemies up close, but this time it looks like he'll need a little edge. 

Misuto throws the nails into the air and they all land on the ground business end down. "Gyorai Shin - Torpedo Needle!" he snarls. The nails burrow underground just as the Ox Tiger rushes at Misuto with its horns. Misuto claps his hands feeling the nails moving underground towards their target. Suddenly all the nails spring up under the left and right hind paw of the beast, ripping upwards through its flesh and causing it to trip headfirst onto the ground. 

"OI DON'T FALL ON ME!!" Misuto screams as the Tiger skips in the air and lands right over him, pinning him with its bulk.  

The Tiger gets back up slowly, limping slightly due to its wounded hind paws. It looms over Misuto and snorts at him in fury.

"HEY SLEEPING BEAUTY....TURTLE BITCH!!!" Misuto yells as the creature lowers its horns at him. No fuckin way I'm goin out like this! he screams inwardly.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 6, 2009)

Deathplus1 said:


> Shiro, confident that his team would be following their own plans, was tired of waiting for the bandits to find them first.
> 
> Making the necessary hand seals, he shouted "Murder of crows confusion jutsu!"  Within several seconds, the entire area was flooded with a huge amount of crows.  Shiro jumped from the tree where he was hiding, and, landing in the middle of the crowd, delivered a kick right into the face of one of the bandits.  Yelling "Leaf great whirlwind!", he saw the bandit fly into two of his comrades, defeating all three.
> 
> While the rest of the bandits were still confused as to how a bunch of crows defeated 3 of their men in a few mere seconds, Shiro pulled out a kunai in each hand and ran at several bandits who saw him beat their friend's ass.  The bandits, weilding large weapons that they had probably had minimal training in, rushed at him with a frenzy.  Shiro narrowly dodged one's axe as it whizzed by his head, but the second bandit was slightly more lucky.  His broadsword drew a slight bit of blood on Shiro's cheek as he felt Shiro's kunai plunge into his heart.  Shiro wiped the blood of his face and continued on with his assault.  Though the bandits were falling fast, Shiro's stamina was falling even faster.  He knew he could not take on all of them, such a task was fit for someone more like a chunin or jonin.  As he sighed out, he thought "Damn, why couldn't they get someone else to do this so I could have a nice, relaxing day of sleeping and shogi."



Team 5

"You little piece of shit!" One of the bandit's rage charging after Shiro who's guard was down. The bandit back handed Shiro with the handle of his axe hitting him across the face. Shiro skidded across the ground, but manged to rebound catching his balance as he prepared himself for the onslaught that was comming.

Kazuma and Serah who managed to defeat 3 bandit's on there own tried to rush to their teammates aid. "HAH! Where do you thnk your going!" From the bushes 10 more bandit's showed their faces as they began to surrond Serah and Kazuma. "One of you trip the wire letting us know you were here. For ninja your not to smart are ya?" A big dufus ape looking man wielding a sword mocked. He let out a large battle cry and sent his group charging at the young genin.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2009)

"Urgh... hows a guy supposed to sleep with all this noise." Shou was tired from getting his ass kicked by the slug from earlier, then having to run around and avoid that damn giant tiger thing. He'd used most his Kunai already, he had, at best, three left. Though he did have a few shuriken and a couple bundles of string. He also had enough chakra for at least one more jutsu. "Alright shark boy." Shou cracked his back, in the excitement from earlier he almost forgot how much it hurt, adrenaline's a funny thing.

The beast was ready to rip Misuto a new one, he was even actually calling for Shou's, hell the turtle girls help! this was too rich! But there was no time to enjoy his team mates troubles, if he died, well, that meant that he would have a harder time killing this damn tiger and getting it's horn to take back to their sadistic sensai... who obviously was expecting them to die here. "Take this damn ox!" Shou threw four shuriken at the beast, but with a wave of it's head, it knocked the shuriken away. 

"Grrr..." It's attention was now turned onto him. "Bring it on!" He threw four more shuriken and prepared his final kunai's. one in each hand and one in his mouth. "DIE MUVER FUVER!" Shou leaped from the tree branch, the beast in full charge missed shou and crashed into the tree. "BRINV IVT!" Shou grinned and held out the Kunai. "Grawr!" The monster rushed towards him, He didn't blink, Shou remained focused. The Shuriken he had thrown were stuck in the trees all around, Eight of them and shou had a little surprise for the tiger.

"AVATSUVO NN JUSU!"---(Ayatsuito no Jutsu!) Wires from the Shuriken that shou had thrown earlier wrap around the beasts head and the shuriken dig into it's back. 

How shou had seen this going down-

The beast is distracted by the shuriken digging into it's back, allowing shou to side step it and dig his Kunai into the beast so that he could climb ontop of it. Then shou would use the creatures horns to steer it into as many trees as possible until it collapsed, using his tanto he would slice it's throat, break it's horns and gloat to shark boy that he killed the monster. 

How it went down in reality-

Shou had hoped it would be distracted by the shuriken but this beast seemed to be a glutton for punishment, it thrashed it's head and charged shou head on. It had no goal but to kill him, somehow shou felt a kindred relationship with the monster. "Crap no time for this." Shou turned around and grabbed Misuto, picking him off the ground so that the gennin could run.

"Alright, Plan... what are we up to... Z? Plan Z! we find the nearest ocean and jump into it! That or hope we find turtle girl, piss her off, make her go turtle mode and kill this damn thing! That's plan Z in a nutshell, i think it could work!" He had placed his kunai back in their pockets, but sadly was stuck with only 3 weapons... aside from his Tanto, That thing was kept safely tucked away. 

It was about now though, Shou was begining to realize the only thing keeping his feet running was the fear of being eaten by a giant ox tiger hybrid thing. He's outta weapons, he's outta tricks and he's outta chakra, well, he probably had a little bit, if he was out completely he'd be dead.... "Urgh... back's still killing me." He began to stumble a bit as he ran. "Can't.. gotta focus!" He looked over at Misuto. "Come on Psycho! you gotta have some kinda weapon left that'll distract it right!?"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 7, 2009)

"Son of a bitch!" Shiro said as he rushed toward the big sword-wielding bandit.  Performing a few quick hand seals, he created 2 clones and all 2 Shiros moved in zig-zag lines in order to confuse the bandit.  Drawing a kunai, they all yelled "bring it, the quicker we kill you, the sooner I'm outta here."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 7, 2009)

*Neiko VS The Boss Bandit!!*

Neiko rushed into the last cart that was completly empty except for the train conductor who was driving as if nothing was wrong. "Sir their has been quite an Unartistic situation you need to" 
*
SHNK!*

The jounin jumped back as a Kunai stamped the ground the feet of a woman now visible as Neiko traced her curves with his eyes finally revealing who it was. "What Luck to have run into a Konoha ninja" The woman spoke twirling around a necklace like object in her hand. Turning her gaze back at Neiko "And not just any Ninja but Neiko Ruuta the famed artist of the leaf village" The gleam on Neiko's sword sliding down with the words of the woman.

"Karon Hallow" Neiko said staring down the bandit leader. She feigned excitement as she placed her hand against her heart "You know of me? Oh my oh me how lucky am I?" she said tracing her cleavage with her finger. "You're listed as an A rank threat on our bingo books. The Iwagakure Ninja to have slaughtered in an entire village, Karon "Bad Luck" Hallow" Neiko said not loosening the grip on his sword one bit.

"Ex Iwagakure Ninja Punk, Get it right" Her cat like eyes returning his glare as the comment seemed to frustate her. "Now I have business to attend to" with that she began her slew of hand signs "SO WHY DONT YOU JUST DIE!" Waves formed from thin air and took a form of a dragon as it headed towards Neiko. Forming his own hand signs he quickly countered. "WATER STYLE! WATER DRAGON JUTSU!" The two water attacks colliding spraying the entire cart.

However as the waves washed away and cascaded down from the windows Karon was nowhere to be found. Neiko sighed deducing what had happen "Genjutsu" He merely said. "Ooo You're smart, How lucky am I?" The taunting voice of the bandit leader nicked away at Neiko's paitience as he looked around.

*KKKKKKKKRRRRRAAAAAKKK!!!*

His left arm bended completly backwards snapping it in half, The protuding bones acting as rails as the blood trickled down from it. "AAAAAAAAAHHHHH!"" Neiko could barely contain his screams as he dropped his sword clenching his broken arm. "Oh my oh me, Does you're wittle arm hurt?" Karon appeared in front of him, bending over for him to see down her shirt. "You're pretty handsome" She complimented the jounin who was busy gritting his teeth.

*SHNK!!!!!*

Blood splattered everywhere as Karon stabbed Neiko in the chest with a Kunai. "But this is where it ends, How unlucky are you?" She asked with a giant smile on her face. Neiko flashed a grinned back at her "What's so funny! DON'T YOU REALIZE HOW UNLUCKY YOU-" Before she could finish she felt cold steel against her throat. Neiko stood behind her his broad sword pointing to her neck. "Give it up it's over" "Oh me oh my but when did you break from the Genjutsu?" Karon asked curious about his ability. "The Minute I saw you form those hand signs I knew they where for Genjutsu so I trapped you in Mines before you could trap me in Yours"

Karon smiled "How Lucky am I?" Licking the blade she jumped back as he took a swing. Landing on her feet like a cat Karon got back into a battle ready position. "This is going to be fun"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 7, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Sungakure​*
> Ayumi let out a nervous chuckle when the Ichibi host was done talking and turned to Prince and Niraishi "What about you guys?"
> 
> "Name: Prince Nara. Hobbies: reading books, reading people's expression... jacking off with the manga's i read." Prince smirked a little as he heard an undignified squeek. interests: the jinchuuriki's and... their hosts" Prince could tell that the sensei thought he was starting a fight "likes:... Good looking guys and unstable persons" With that he swore Harei gave him a dirty look. "dislikes... weak people. Dream: Would marrying the ichibi host be considered a dream?" He asked innocently at his sensei waiting for her to answer or for Harei to react.
> ...


*
Sunagakure*

"Great I'm stuck with a bunch of perverts" Ayuumi facepalmed at the thought as they got closer and closer to the land of instruments. Before Ayumi could finish her leg was wrapped up in a strong bone crushing grip that lifted her in the air. Forming from the rocks itself was a plant monster who spoke. "OOOOHHH YEAH GONNA GET ME GRUB ON!" He said lifting her over his head ready to eat her in one bit only to recieve a Kunai to throat though he seemed unphased. "WHO THE HELL?!" The booming deep voice shook the rocks around. Harei stood in front of his team "Nobody eats out sensei"

(OOC: Battle the plant monster and save Ayuumi)


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Iwagakure*

Ruri sat atop of Akihiko's summon looking around trying to figure out which way they need to go to reach the land of metal. The genin had tried to attack her but because in her eyes it was so sluggish Ruri was convinced that the sanada had been trying to help her. "Over there" she pointed as the summon was dispelled. Landing back on her feet she began to lead her team down the numerous snake like roads.

Hours passed and they finally began to make some headway as they reached the outskirts of the land of metal. Large black stones could be seen on every direction as the mineral riched ground shined with all it's wonderous property. Ruri took a swig of her water enjoying the cool refreshment after all it had been quite a walk. Looking at her team she had wished the Sanada where skilled at making cars instead of summoning.

Just then a Roar could be heard in the distance before they could deduce what it was a giant piece of a mountain wall was blown off as a beast emerged from the twisting rubble and dust.


*Spoiler*: __ 








The stone beast looked down on them heaving heavy breaths preparing to strike. Ruri realized she had to go to the bathroom from all the water she drank and began to ran off to the mountain side to do her business "You guys take care of him, It'll be you're training..Yeah training" With that she dissapeared ready to do her stuff. The beast roared one last time before sending his massive fists towards the genin.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Urgh... hows a guy supposed to sleep with all this noise." Shou was tired from getting his ass kicked by the slug from earlier, then having to run around and avoid that damn giant tiger thing. He'd used most his Kunai already, he had, at best, three left. Though he did have a few shuriken and a couple bundles of string. He also had enough chakra for at least one more jutsu. "Alright shark boy." Shou cracked his back, in the excitement from earlier he almost forgot how much it hurt, adrenaline's a funny thing.
> 
> The beast was ready to rip Misuto a new one, he was even actually calling for Shou's, hell the turtle girls help! this was too rich! But there was no time to enjoy his team mates troubles, if he died, well, that meant that he would have a harder time killing this damn tiger and getting it's horn to take back to their sadistic sensai... who obviously was expecting them to die here. "Take this damn ox!" Shou threw four shuriken at the beast, but with a wave of it's head, it knocked the shuriken away.
> 
> ...



*KKkKRRRRAAAAASHHH!!!!*

The sound of bending trees filled the air as a massive rhino bear hybrid rushed through colliding into anything that dare stand in it's way. Atop of him was Lyra who had sunk her teeth into it's tough skin, Munching at the meat with him still being alive. "I'M HUNGRY!!!" The girl cried out as she took another chunk of digesting the piece with ease. Lyra's vicious assault began to take it's toll as the Rhino Bear's vision began to give in.

Crashing into another tree the Rhino's determination to live burned up as it ran full speed, Lyra beginning to lose her grip. "HEY YOU'RE GOING TOO FAST!! HOW CAN I EAT YOU WHEN YOU'RE GOING THIS FAST!" Lyra complained barely hanging on as the Rhino jumped over some broken tree logs and a dead carcass. Standing atop of it's back she reered backwards and delivered a sledhammer like head butt into the Rhino's skull causing to fall to the floor and skid through the forest.

*SKKIIIIDDD!!!!!*

Just as the Ox tiger was about to claim Shou's life the skidding Rhino crashed into it sending it flying into the opposite direction. "TURTLE GIRL!" Shou called out "Bout time you got here Turtle Bitch" Misuto remarked like the gentlemen he is. Lyra ran over to the dying Rhino and bit it's jugular with terrible force. Ripping out the skin she devoured it and let out an unlady like belch "BURP!!!" Her act earning her a disgusted reaction by her teammates.

The massive Ox tiger got back to it's feet swinging down it's tree like limb towards Lyra. Now most would try to dodge but Lyra was too busy enjoying her meal to notice the massive house sixed hybrid attacking her.
*
BLAM!!!*

The force sending her crashing into a nearby tree as she skidded down and crashed unto the floor. "We're fucked" Shou commented as a sweatdrop down his face from the Jinchuuriki's action. Getting back to her feet Lyra was pissed off, Her nose flaring and her back hunched she looked around. "WHO THE FUCK HIT ME! WAS IT YOU!" She pointed to Shou despite being a massive Ox tiger snarling in front of her. "Or maybe it was Street Shark Over here" She said looking at Misuto. Before she could confront her suspects the Ox tiger attacked again. Something about her chakra made him want to kill her.

*KKRASSH!!*

The tigers claw easily impaling a nearby tree causing it to fall down. Lyra had managed to dodge though almost fell on her ass. The Ox tiger stomped on her rhino lunchable as it came closer. "DON'T STEP ON MY FOOD!" Lyra ran towards the Ox tiger as another blinding swipe came her way. Running up it's arm she sank her teeth into's massive eye causing a huge explosion of blood, The crimson liquid pushing her down to the ground. The beast cried out in pain as it shook it's head around. Lyra got back on her feet covered in it's blood turning to her teammates "Let's end this!" She said running full speed still believing that he was the one who attacked her.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 7, 2009)

Team 3:

Gatrom knew that something was up with that guy from the start. Something about him just seemed off. He had used the pigs to weaken the team, but unfortunately for him, they had used the pigs' own jutsus to win the battle and thus for the most part Gatrom and Shin were almost at maximum chakra.

"Shin, Kisuke is still a little worn out from the pigs. Make sure nothing happens to her. These guys are about to find out what a puppet master can do. They'll regret looking down on me for not being part of a prestigious clan!"

Then, Gatrom pulled off the scroll that was strapped to his back. "You now face, the chameleon." He said right before he was engulfed in smoke. In the smoke, all anyone could see were two shadows, from somewhere in the smoke someone heard the word "henge", but that was all. When the smoke cleared there were not one, but two Gatroms. Both Gatroms had chakra strings coming out of their fingers that attached to the other. From the naked eye, they were identical.

Without giving the bandits the time to realize what had just happened, the two Gatroms jumped into the fray. As the two split up, they were able to take out two of the bandit henchmen before they knew what hit them.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2009)

Shou and Misuto stared blankly for a moment, Misuto was impressed with her killing ability and her ferocity , shou was just embarrassed to know her. "Damn turtle." Shou and Misuto drew their weapons. "YOU GOTTA KILL THAT DAMN THING SO WE CAN GET IT'S HORN!" They both shout at her, though she was already on the rampage. "Screw it, I'll just kill her." Shou thought to himself. "It'll just be easier on everyone." His eyes had changed, he had a determined look to him. There was no doubt about it, Shou was prepared to kill her. And in doing so, he had gone into savage mode.

"If you really wanna finish this..." Shou raised his tanto. "THEN I'LL JUST CUT YOUR FUCKIN THROAT!" He charged forward, he was prepared to end the damn annoying brats life. She was in his way, She was threatening him, It was time for her to die. "GRAAH!!!" The tiger ox grows as it begins to stand once more. "HELL NO!" Shou shouts, bypassing the turtle girl. "Guess what buddy! YOU LOST YOUR LIFE PRIVILEGES!" The tiger swiped at shou with it's massive paw, but the Gennin just slashed with his Tanto and began to cut into the creatures front paw. "GRAH!!"

As Shou's slash finishes and his blade comes out the other side of the creatures foot, blood sprays over him. "Hehehe, Gotta love the red stuff." Shou's tongue popped out of his mouth like a snake sensing it's pray. "Come on!" He stabbed the beasts paw again. "COME ON! COME ON!" he began to stab randomly until the  beasts other paw sent him into a tree, Shou hitting his head hard enough to crack the bark. "G..guh..." He dropped to the ground, seeing triple...


----------



## Michellism (Dec 7, 2009)

migukuni said:


> 'This is not good' Fox thought as she saw the Uchiha fly back. "Kikyo, take care of Ryoumo and take the fruit with you, go back to sensei and dont look back, when your far enough crush the pill i gave you and ill follow you there" Fox said, she felt responsible somehow, well that was how she is. "no way i'll leave you here and your already hurt" Kikyo told her, Fox just gave her a smile "Didn't you want to be a medical ninja? Medical Ninja's has to retreat and heal the wounded you know... What kind of teammate would i be if i let our medical nin fight in the frontlines?" Kikyo stared at her for a moment and nodded then took of with Ryoumo on her shoulder.
> 
> The monkey saw this and tried to follow, but Fox and the transformed Kiba kicked him out of the way using their Gatsuga Taijutsu (this is a clan taijutsu from the inuzuka). "sorry but you wont be following them. Fox said as she and Kiba relentlessly attacked the monkey, she was lucky that the monkey was already injured if not, this would have been a harder battle. The monkey landed a blow on fox fortunately Fox was able to use a kawarimi no jutsu quickly, but she was still hit in the shoulder.
> 
> ...



*Kikyo*

As Kikyo had taken Ryoumo back to safety the two had been attacked by a small gang of Monkeys. Kikyo was able to hold a few of them off with Kicks and punches however their numbers where staggering. As they headed their way Kikyo knew she only had one option. Putting Uchiha down for a moment she formed handsigns "Magen ? Narakumi no Jutsu" Her quick actions trapping the monkeys in a Genjutsu as they all dropped to the ground.

At her limit Kikyo feel to her knees, digging in her pocket for the pill she crushed it in her hand hoping it would signal Fox. A couple of Minutes later Fox had appeared and helped Kikyo carry Ryoumo back to their Sensei who had managed to tie up a monkey and even beat a poacher. Kikyo dropped to the floor she was exhausted and couldn't go any further as she slipped into unconciousness.

*-Dream/Flashback-*

"Are you going to the Ninja academy today dear?" Kikyo's mom asked with a smile. Kikyo nodded this wasn't the same girl we see today, This one had a certain enthuasiam that couldn't be found in the new Kikyo. "Sensei's taking us out on a flower identifying mission, It's important for any aspiring Medical Ninja to know the herbs and wildlife around her" She said with a smile. Her mother walked over and patted her head meeting her gaze with her own. "Mom?" Kikyo asked her misty eyed mother. She shook her head "It's nothing have a good day dear" Kikyo nodded, Kissed her mother on the cheek and ran off to the academy

*-Present-*

Kikyo's eyes opened up to find herself in a hollowed out tree room covered in a thick blanket. Looking around she saw the Uchiha princess walking in "Welcome back to the land of the living" Throwing her a wet rag. "Now hurry up so we can get out of here, Sensei's treated the monkeys the missions done" Ryoumo said heading towards the door and taking a moment to stop. "Thanks" And then left. After a couple of minutes Kikyo left the room and was greeted by her teammates. Sousuke had tried to hit on Lucy but his failed attempts where clear as a large red slap mark covered his face. Kikyo looked around one last time as they headed back to Konohagakure.​


----------



## Michellism (Dec 7, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Unfortunatly for the arrogant boy before her if he even knew her slightly he would know she's seen scarier shit from "Blarney and the Ninja Bellabubbies" if she lived to watch that shit in theaters than nothing short of a very high ranking ninja could scare her. She listened on not saying a word as Taron kneeled down to her level and began freaking out about something in his past life.
> 
> *"I'll let you two in on a little secret."* He said menacingly.  He yelled at the two of them as his eyes bulged out in anger. "I don't plan on sticking around this shit hole of a village for too much longer. Why should I choose to serve a village that has fucked me over more times than I could count!?"
> 
> ...



*Team 1*

Hikaru quickly snapped out of Taron's genjutsu as Kayo slapped the shit out of her. "Sorry about that" Hikaru merely said as the genin continued to explore the behemoth of a train checking cart after cart arriving at the last car at the opposite end their they found Taron lying on the floor near the entrance. "TARON!" Hikaru said running over to check on him.* "Look Bandit more kiddie Ninja" *They're sitting at the end of the train were two bandits making the last guy they fight seem like a guy.

"Kayo any Ideas?" The Inuzuka asked the Akimichi. "Aren't you a little far from home to be playing ninja" Bandit taunted as he lit a cigarette between his lips. Yabimichi shook in her shirt they were obviously much stronger then the pyromaniac. "I have to do something! I have to do something!" Hikaru frantically thought as she looked around but found nothing. Digging into her pockets she fumbled for some kinda object that would help. Zelmon grew closer and closer* "Now Kiddies don't fight it"* He said taking out a Kunai. *"It won't hurt much"* He said followed by a maniacal laughter. Just then Hikaru unleashed a smoke bomb unto the ground that quickly erupted in a thick grey smoke.

*POOOOOOOFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Smell of the smoke was unbearable to the Inuzuka as she struggled to stay concious before the three could retreat the hissing sound of an explosive tag could be heard.

*BOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!!!!!!!*

The smoke cleared as debris rained down from the now roofless cart, The three ninjas stood their panting as Zelmon appeared from the wreckage. "Make it quick Zelmon" Bandit commanded taking a long pull on his cancer stick.* "Right. GET READY KIDS CAUSE HERE I COME!" *With that Zelmon launched himself at the team.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 7, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

The warm bright sun invaded the large castle of the Uchiha's. Ryoumo's servants where extra careful to dress her today as her body was bandaged up from her mission to the land of monkeys. Her father was non receptive to the news believing D Rank missions to be child's play. Ryoumo didn't tell her father of her being kidnapped by the Monkey Kono as it would've probably angered to hear such embrassing news. 

For once in her entire life since she's learned to speak Ryoumo didn't recite her Uchiha creed in the morning. Sending her servants away Ryoumo watched the birds gather by a nearby tree and nestle together, A perfect family it seemed. The image made the girl a bit misty eyed before causing her rage to emerge. Chucking a rock at them the birds flew away as the nest flew to the floor.

Ryoumo watched the broken nest on the floor and hugged her knees. "A Perfect family...." Was all the Uchiha princess said as the parent birds checked on their young. Returning back to her room she changed into more street like attire and left the house without her father's knowledge. Her butler stopping her on her way out "Off to the town Miss Uchiha" "Yeah just for a little bit don't tell dad kay?" She said heading off. "Would you like a ride?" "No it's alright ill walk Alfred" She waved goodbye as she headed out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Shou and Misuto stared blankly for a moment, Misuto was impressed with her killing ability and her ferocity , shou was just embarrassed to know her. "Damn turtle." Shou and Misuto drew their weapons. "YOU GOTTA KILL THAT DAMN THING SO WE CAN GET IT'S HORN!" They both shout at her, though she was already on the rampage. "Screw it, I'll just kill her." Shou thought to himself. "It'll just be easier on everyone." His eyes had changed, he had a determined look to him. There was no doubt about it, Shou was prepared to kill her. And in doing so, he had gone into savage mode.
> 
> "If you really wanna finish this..." Shou raised his tanto. "THEN I'LL JUST CUT YOUR FUCKIN THROAT!" He charged forward, he was prepared to end the damn annoying brats life. She was in his way, She was threatening him, It was time for her to die. "GRAAH!!!" The tiger ox grows as it begins to stand once more. "HELL NO!" Shou shouts, bypassing the turtle girl. "Guess what buddy! YOU LOST YOUR LIFE PRIVILEGES!" The tiger swiped at shou with it's massive paw, but the Gennin just slashed with his Tanto and began to cut into the creatures front paw. "GRAH!!"
> 
> As Shou's slash finishes and his blade comes out the other side of the creatures foot, blood sprays over him. "Hehehe, Gotta love the red stuff." Shou's tongue popped out of his mouth like a snake sensing it's pray. "Come on!" He stabbed the beasts paw again. "COME ON! COME ON!" he began to stab randomly until the  beasts other paw sent him into a tree, Shou hitting his head hard enough to crack the bark. "G..guh..." He dropped to the ground, seeing triple...



Misuto runs towards Shou, could he actually be in the mood to save his comrades life? Has this grueling ordeal forged an unbreakable bond of friendship that will last the test of time? Not quite...

Misuto grabs the tanto out of Shou's grip, "Give me that pigsticker!!" he snarls. Then Misuto actually pushes Shou towards the Ox Tiger causing the hobbling and bloody beast to turn its attention on the drained Genin.

Misuto laughs as the Ox Tiger focuses its remaining ferocity on Shou. "This is real teamwork, Mist Village style!!!" he cries as he leaps onto the woonded Tiger's left flank and spins onto its back. Just as the beast is about to gore Shou. Misuto stabs the Ox Tiger's remaining good eye (the other had been eaten by Lyra apparently) with Shou's Tanto.

The Ox Tiger emits such a horrifying and shrill roar that it fills the entire forest, and it suddenly goes mad with grief. Misuto stabs over and over again into its bloody eye socket, his clothes and hair being soaked by the crimson liquid. Misuto laughs like a loon and laps up the blood as the Ox Tiger heaves from side to side. 

*BLAM!*

The Ox Tiger slams its head into the ground causing Misuto to tip over right into its jaws. The beast sensing that it has him bites down and rips the shocked Misuto in half. 

"YES!!" Shou shouts in joy. Not because the Ox Tiger is almost dead but because it killed Misuto. 

*POOF!*

Suddenly Misuto's torn body explodes in smoke, revealing a torn tree branch. 

"Kawarimi no jutsu!" Misuto snarls in annoyance at having to use the body replacement technique so suddenly.  

"NO!!!" Shou cries in disappointment. 

Misuto lands besides Shou, rolling onto his feet and tossing Shou's Tanto back towards him, "Here take your pussy sword back!" 

At the same time Lyra appears right under the shocked Ox Tiger's neck and opens her fangs wide chomping them down onto its jugular vein and ripping it out in a spray of blood. 

The Ox Tiger utters one final death throw and collapses face first into the muddy ground. Lyra immediately sets her sight on continuing her feast however. 

"Don't you dare eat the horns!!" Misuto screams at Lyra.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Shiro, kunai in each hand, clones on his side, rushed at the large bandit, hoping to end this quickly.  The large bandit swung his large sword, taking out one of the clones while the other 2 Shiros jumped in the air.  Several bandits had hurled kunai at Shiro, destroying the second clone and leaving the real Shiro with a kunai in his leg.  

The big bandit had brought his sword behind him, ready to strike at the falling Shiro.  As his sword cleaved through him, a large explosion happened around Shiro, and there was only a log cut cleanly in half.

The bandit, dumbstruck, looked around for Shiro, but by the time he found him, it was too late.  Shiro jumped on top of the bandit, drew his kunai, and shoved each one right into the bandit's neck.  

Coughing up blood, the bandit, fell to the ground, dead.

Unfortunatly, the defeat of one of the most powerful bandits did not have the effect that Shiro had hoped.  Instead of running away, which Shiro had hoped would happen so he could go home, the bandits charged at him with a new found rage.  Shiro knew he could not win this, but he knew the only thing that would be worse than death, is waking up to the sound of his sensei's annoying-ass voice ringing in his ear.

Shiro drew a hand full of shuriken, clenched his fist, and rushed at them.  Throwing his kunai to relative success, he jumped up and yelled "Leaf Whirlwind!" as his foot send several more bandits flying into their comrades.  

One after another, the bandits fell, Shiro had hoped he was at least halfway done, but the bandits never seemed to end.  Every time he would take down a bandit, several more took it's place.  Shiro knew it would only be a matter of time before he made a small but crucial mistake that could cost him a lot more than the small wounds he had already taken.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 7, 2009)

Shou slapped himself a few times to get his vision back under control. "Great, gotta dip this thing in acid to make sure it's worthy of being wielded by me again." He grumbled, sheathing his tanto. "Alright, someone get a rock and break his freaking horn off, I'm sick of this place." He yawned and looked around for something suitable. "Like this?" Misuto picked up a rather large rock and broke off all the beasts horns. "I don't think we needed all of em." Shou commented. "If there's an afterlife, i want this thing to get it's ass kicked. No fuckin horns for you asshole." He laughed and began to push the beasts nose with his foot.

"Right." Shou rolled his eyes. "Ok turtle girl, stop eating long enough for us to get the hell out of this forest, or hell, cut off it's head and just bring that with you for all i care!" Shou took one of the horns from the ground and tucked it under his arm. "You can carry hers too." Shou points at Lyra. "I think she'd eat it." He shook his head and let out a sigh. "Right, Onward and outward, let's get the hell outta this place."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 7, 2009)

> Shiro, kunai in each hand, clones on his side, rushed at the large bandit, hoping to end this quickly. The large bandit swung his large sword, taking out one of the clones while the other 2 Shiros jumped in the air. Several bandits had hurled kunai at Shiro, destroying the second clone and leaving the real Shiro with a kunai in his leg.
> 
> The big bandit had brought his sword behind him, ready to strike at the falling Shiro. As his sword cleaved through him, a large explosion happened around Shiro, and there was only a log cut cleanly in half.
> 
> ...


 

After their sensai spotted the bandits, Shiro came up with a plan to eliminate them. The plan work first but a fight broke out and they just seemed to keep coming. "DAMN THEY KEEP COMING GUYS!!!" Serah yelled, she throws numerous kunai attached with bags of exploding tags and cherry blossom petals to help camouflage the tags. Serah throws an additional kunai with an exploding tag to ignite the tags and catch the enemys in a large explosion and she quickly grabs Shiro.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 7, 2009)

Pyro said:


> Team 3:
> 
> Gatrom knew that something was up with that guy from the start. Something about him just seemed off. He had used the pigs to weaken the team, but unfortunately for him, they had used the pigs' own jutsus to win the battle and thus for the most part Gatrom and Shin were almost at maximum chakra.
> 
> ...



"You guys can't do anything!" Yamato raged as he walked down the few steps to confront the 3 genin. "You think your tough? You ninja wannabe's are nothing compared to me." Yamato pressed his two fingers together creating images of himself and charged the three.  Once they were in range the clones disappeared giving Yamato the distraction he needed to spew out another stream of fire at the genin.

He poured most of his chakra into this make making it large. It may have been to large as the heat melted the lock on the pigs door setting them free.

(OOC: Take that anyway you want )



Michellism said:


> *Team 1*
> 
> Hikaru quickly snapped out of Taron's genjutsu as Kayo slapped the shit out of her. "Sorry about that" Hikaru merely said as the genin continued to explore the behemoth of a train checking cart after cart arriving at the last car at the opposite end their they found Taron lying on the floor near the entrance. "TARON!" Hikaru said running over to check on him.* "Look Bandit more kiddie Ninja" *They're sitting at the end of the train were two bandits making the last guy they fight seem like a guy.
> 
> ...



"Ah! What's with bombs today!" Kayo screamed in anoyance as she stepped back with Hikaru. The constant dodging of bombs was getting to her making her feel sort of winded.

"Make it quick Zelmon" Bandit commanded taking a long pull on his cancer stick.* "Right. GET READY KIDS CAUSE HERE I COME!" *With that Zelmon launched himself at the team.

Now if Kayo was like any other girl and or ninja one would assume she'd have the sense to know this was a loosing battle and thus retreat. Unfortunately as nice and genuine as Kayo was she wasn't one to back down from a figth. Her best friend Kioshi would tell her on a daily basis that she had a few screws loose and she always wondered what he meant by that until now that is.

"You don't scare me you sissy with bad hair dye. I am the pride of the Akimichi clan!" Kayo too threw herself at the man called Zelmom slamming into and tackling him to the ground all in one motion. They both sprung to their feet and began to take part in a brief taijutsu exchange where Zelmon proved to be the superior, but not by much.

"Your out of your league little girl. Why don't you stop trying to play ninja kiddie." A swif kick to the torso sent Kayo into the nearby seats. Zelmon chuckled which further pissed Kayo off. Once again she threw herself at Zelmon going for a straight punch. He stopped her fist with ease, but was caught off guard by the roundhouse that followed making him stumble.

"Kayo Akimichi's the name and I'll make sure you don't forget it!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 7, 2009)

Four were taken care of by Shin, the other two by Gatrom. It seems Gatrom was a user of puppets, and she wondred why a boy would play with dolls. However, she was injured, and fighting Yamato-san was going to put alot of strain on her body. *"Yamato-san, why? Why are you doing this!"*

Se frowned as clones of Yamato appeared. She didn't know which one to attack, and readied her kunai, as useless as it was. The clones disappeared, and before her eyes, she saw a giant fireball spewing from his mouth. *"Shin, Gatrom, watch out!"* She ducked, and let loose all of her bugs from her body, using them to push Shin and Gatrom away. The attack disappeared, and part of her hair, as well as the back of her clothes, were charred with ash. They had narrowly escaped the attack, and her eyes were focused on Yamato.

*"No one ever tries to hurt my team, or my sensei! I don't know why you are doing this Yamato-san, but I...I won't let you!"* Kisuke gripped her kunai and threw it at Yamato, before the cloud of bugs returned to her body.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 7, 2009)

"You ok Shiro?" she said resting him againts a tree, a loud snaping sound made her quickly turn around to see one of the bandits with a scar down his eye smirking at her. "Well well little girl wants to play ninja uh?" he said cracking his knuckles, "Shiro stay here and don't move." Serah pulled out her kunai and ready'd herself.

"HAHAHA a little genin like you think you can take me? THE GREAT LEE CHAN!!!" Suddenly Serah got a image in her had of a large blue cat which made her stop in her tracks and Lee Chan struck her off guard but he hit a shadow clone and she jumped from the tree's on to his neck and slamed her fist onto his head. "YOU LITTLE BITCH!!!" he screamed grabing her by her hair and slamming her, he was about to slam his foot on her but she quickly moved and threw a kunai to his left eye. "AGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"  

As she was about to finish him off she realized she hit a clone and he appered behind her and put her into a choke hold squeezing harder, "NOW DIE!! HAHAHAHA!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2009)

A white streak tears across the konoha skyline, leaping and vaulting over anything that gets in his way. The streak is actually a boy, dressed in a casual button up with the sleeves rolled up and a loose tie. He wears a heavy bead necklace and a bead bracelet and an armband on his right arm. A mask covers his entire upper face, he never leaves the house without it. His family refuses to discuss what's under it, tactfully changing the subject every time it's brought up. 

The boy hits the ground and skids a good dozen feet before getting his footing and leaping off towards the ninja academy. He swings from an old power line and scales a wall with lightning speed, sliding across the top of a large hanging poster. 
"I'm lat, I'm late, for a very important date..." he sings as he lands in front of the academy. He speeds through the large double doors, not slowing his breakneck pace until he reaches the spot where the meeting is supposed to take place. "Koyiaba's here bitches!" He looks around. "Eh? Where is everyone?"


----------



## Kenju (Dec 7, 2009)

Agito walks into the academy with his head held down, depressed having failed Karui's trail with his injuries now healed. Thoughts run through his mind of how his ancestors think of him now and how he can improve, "next time I'll try harder even if it destroys every part of me."  He clinched his fist in resolve, wanting to prove himself worthy of being a Senju. A puzzled face appears on Agito's face as he walks deeper through the halls, "what...is that smell?" He tried to figure out what the aroma he was smelling was and tried to remember.

*Flashback*
A disgusting smell could be smelt through out the air in the classroom, which distracted Agito from his work, "this smell is terrible." The boy raised his hand in the air in order to signal the teacher in front for a question, "sensei, in all do respect could I please figure out what this horrible smell is?" The instructor simply nodded and let the student out of the room. Agito searches left and right in order to find the exact spot from where the smell was coming from, "It's getting stronger, I must be getting closer." The academy student enters the boys bathroom and in the corner he finds a horrible discovery,"y-you! What are you doing?!"

In his sight was a spiky haired boy around his age smoking....narcotics! Agito stands there baffled at what he is seeing, "hey, smoking is illegal in school you know, especially for minors!" The spiky haired boy simply ignored Agito's warning and continued to smoke, "are you even listening to me?" The unknown boy simply looked toward his direction and commented, "stop talking.....you giant skunk.." In the spiked haired boy's vision was simply a skunk nagging him to stop at....something.

"How dare you call the future leader of the Senju clan a skunk! For this I'll....I'll" Agito's vision began to get blurry from the smoke in the air and passed out on the ground. 

*Current Time*

"After the day I allowed myself to be affect by those narcotics I slammed my head against the wall one-hundred times as punishment....could this be the same sent?" Agito spoke to himself as he hoped of this not being the same smell. Very soon he saw a boy banging hard on the bathroom door like was scared of something, "HURRY UP AND OPEN THE DOOR!!!" The Senju walked up to the fellow with a displeased look on his face, "This is a learning institution and I would appreciate it if you didn't make so much noise, but if you really need to go in then fine." Agito moved in front of the door and quickly noticed it was looked by the way the other boy simply didn't turn the handle. "Thankfully from my many years of good behavior I was granted keys some of the rooms in the building," he spoke proudly with a small smirk as he took out a single key from his pocket.

Agito unlocked the door and opened the door, revealing someone he hoped not to see, "It's......its you!" The genin pointed his finger hard at the same boy with spiky hair in his flashback, it was Teisoku and he hurried in to the stall rather quickly! "I was right it was the same corrupt smell I smelt before! I've shamed you again ancestors by even being around this disgusting smell! I deserve much punishment," Immediately the Senju begins the slam his head repeatedly against the wall, not seeming to stop even though he began bleeding and continued to repeat, "FORGIVE ME! FORGIVE ME! FORGIVE ME!"


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 7, 2009)

Taron stumbled to his feet as he ripped the Kunai he had been stabbed with out of his stomach. So far no one had realized he was still conscious. Hikaru and Kayo were fighting the younger man while the loder was standing back grinning. '_If I can't beat these fuckers, there is no way I will live longer than a few weeks when I leave._'

A large grin spread across his face as he got his empty Cicada Shell attack and aimed it to sound right next to the younger man's eardrum. "*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!*" His voice screamed from inside Zelman's ear. '_And people say Metal Screms have no use._' He thought wryly to himself as Kayo and Hikaru gained the upper hand. '_Might think of using my Guitar for more than just playing songs_'

And with that, figuring Hikaru and Kayo had it handled, he threw his Kunai towards Zelman who was still keeping an eye on the three who were fighting 'Big mistake.' He thought as he ran behind the blood stained kunai that looked exactly like him via the use of Kokoki as he pulled another from his pouch and steathed behind it.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Shiro, seeing his friend in danger, dashed to the bandit as fast as he could, and yelling "Fuck off!" he drove a kunai into the arm of the bandit, causing him to let go of Seras.  "Leaf Whirlwind!" he said as his geta left a large print in the bandit's face as he was kicked back 100 feet. 

"I can't take these guys down without you, but I sure as hell can't do it if you're dead.  Now lets kick some ass so we can be done with this business."


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha*
> 
> Ryoumo watched the broken nest on the floor and hugged her knees. "A Perfect family...." Was all the Uchiha princess said as the parent birds checked on their young. Returning back to her room she changed into more street like attire and left the house without her father's knowledge. Her butler stopping her on her way out "Off to the town Miss Uchiha" "Yeah just for a little bit don't tell dad kay?" She said heading off. "Would you like a ride?" "No it's alright ill walk Alfred" She waved goodbye as she headed out.



Fox woke up and groaned, her body ached and she felt like she fell off a tree, slapped by a monkey, punched by a monkey, and... why the hell is she thinking about monkey's? Then she remembered, her first mission was monkey paradise hahaha, she stood up from bed with a groan. She lived alone, her family is dead the only one left with her was kiba, well atleast she still had kiba, but it would have been good if some helped her 'being sentimental is unbecoming of me' Fox thought. As she stood up she went to her dresser and saw a white bandage, she wondered idly if she should start training her Inuzuka senses. A blindfold would be good and it would certainly negate most genjutsu technique's, also seeing that her senses has easily been a bit useless in the last mission made her feel inferior.

She finally decided that it was better to train her senses while early. She dressed herself and put on the blindfold. Kiba was telling her she looked stupid in which she ignored her lazy fox/dog. "you'll be my guide dog until i master this being blind and relying on my sense of smell and hearing," Kiba expressed his laziness, saying it was troublesome for an inuzuka dog to be a common guide dog "do it Kiba." reluctantly the dog agreed and Fox went out of her apartment. Her sense of smell and hearing was increased and she felt a bit nauseated 'this will take some time to master it seems' Fox thought to herself as she followed the scent of her teammate which seemed to be closeby, a smell of fire and wealth.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *
> Sunagakure*
> 
> (OOC: Battle the plant monster and save Ayuumi)
> ...



*Sunagakure*​
Prince scratched his head thinking if his sensei really was a jounin, does a jounin really get captured that easily by some plant? While Prince was thinking about that, the plant monster was waving his limbs around and Prince swore that the fuc~ing plant was singing some lullaby. The three genins evaded the tentacle limbs of the plant and Prince's mind moved to overdrive in what could possibly be done to kill this plant mumu (mumu is what Prince names a monster). He could stop the movement of the plant for a few seconds with his shadow technique but seeing that his teammates are a bit wary of him, that plan would fail even in just the first stage. The string reeling technique would work against this mumu, but him alone doing it would be insufficient, the mumu had too many tentacle limbs for one reeling technique to work. The three genins kept evading the tentacle limbs, while they're sensei seemed to be calm even when being upside down.

'There's no more time to hesitate' Prince thought 'we have to start somewhere about being teammates, so this is the first step.' "Harei lets use string reeling tech to stop the tentacle limbs, then i'll follow up with Kage Seichuu while you use kage shuriken to cut off the tentacle holding sensei." Harei looked at him a few seconds, Prince could tell that he was wary of him, ordering him, he seemed to finally accept and without verbal signal both of them at the same time "Ayatsuito no Jutsu" as the two of them said this the trap appeared and it trapped the most of the mumu's tentacle's. Prince then used his kage seichuu to control the tentacle that captured sensei, while he was doing this Harei had used his shadow shuriken to cut off the tentacle that held sensei. Sensei fell down and (its up to the one who will follow if sensei gets captured again heheh...)

*Iwagakure​*
Akihiko smirked as the jounin ran off "Training? defeating this thing is training?... Is she mocking us or something?" Akihiko heard Hiro chuckle and Jack was already going close to the stone beast and fighting it slurring some embarassing things that the beast was weak and all that. "I don't think we're needed in there don't you think Hiro-san? Jack-san seems to be having fun... but i guess a little help wouldn't be so bad." Akihiko started summoning Razor again and after the countdown Razor appeared again. "Haste" with that Razor's mace glowed and Jack glowed a light blue as well and after that, Akihiko noticed that his teammate Hiro was smiling a bit, he must have noticed Jack's speed increase. "that's quite a useful technique there" Hiro said and Akihiko gave him a smile eventhough he knew that Hiro cant see it. 'well, this team isnt so bad' Akihiko thought 'eventhough sensei is underestimating us'


----------



## Pyro (Dec 8, 2009)

Iwagakure

Jack had started off the fight by walking up to the rock beast claiming that a part of his body was harder than any part of the monsters body. After falling to the ground in a laughing fit for about ten seconds, he managed to stagger onto two feet and pulled out a kunai.

All of a sudden, Jack got an idea. The eyes! The eyes must be soft. Quicker than his teammate's eyes could follow, he was on top of the giant poking it in the eye with the Kunai. 

"Blind you mother ******! Your a ****** **** you ******. Not being blind when I tell you to be blind. No one disobeys the almighty Jack like that!" At this Jack stood up and began to wobble. Soon enough he was snoring on the way to the ground. Once the impact woke him up, he was able to feel an energy coming from somewhere else. 

"Damn this stuff must be strong." Jack said as he looked at his flask. But soon he dismissed it and was once again chipping away at the rock monster slowly but surely. 

"Taking too damn long!" Soon enough Jack was bored with the fight and decided to try a different approach. As he ran up to the foot of the towering giant, he grabbed ahold of the bottom rock. Then with a large huff of air, he pulled with all of his strength, and with a large crash, he went flying backwards, along with the rock.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 8, 2009)

Team 3:

Gatrom was about fed up. This man had imprisoned his sensei, and attacked his friends. This man was worse than trash in his eyes. Gatrom could not talk as it would give away which body was the real one and which was the puppet. Gatrom was not stupid. He knew that he could not overpower the much older, much stronger shinobi. But, perhaps he could tilt the scale to the favor of his team.

Without any time to second guess his decision, Gatrom ran at his opponent at a full sprint. During his daring sprint, Yamato pulled out a Kunai due to the fact that he was getting low on chakra. By throwing a fake punch with his real body, Gatrom was able to create an opening for his puppet to slice Yamato's arm. However this opening came with a price. 

As soon as the steel of the puppet had hit Yamato, Yamato swung his kunai in a sharp downward angle, straight into Gatrom's right pectoral. 

Gatrom was on the verge of passing out but was pleased with what he was accomplished for at this time, he could see Yamato's reaction.

"It might have just been one cut, but the poison that has now entered your bloodstream is messing up your nervous system. Have fun getting your ass kicked... by... my... friends..." And then Gatrom was out cold.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2009)

Kenju Storm said:


> Immediately the Senju begins the slam his head repeatedly against the wall, not seeming to stop even though he began bleeding and continued to repeat, "FORGIVE ME! FORGIVE ME! FORGIVE ME!"



Koyaiba looked up, puzzled at the sound of screaming. He jogged over to the sound of the noise, a horrible smell filling his nose. "Holy sit that stinks," He said to nobody in particular, glancing around the corner. Agito was screaming for someone to forgive him and slamming his head against the wall. "Agito?" Koyaiba asked, confused. "Agito! What the fuck are you doing man?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 8, 2009)

*Neiko VS Karon PT 2*

*SHNK!!!*

Neiko's sword rips through an Iron bar as his swing misses it's target. Karon lands on her feet like a cat and links her finger, Neiko's blood all over them. "Oh my oh me you're really tasty" Karon squatted down shoving her fingers into her mouth. "You're making me hot" She said as she ran a finger down her visible under. "Completly Unartistic" Neiko replied without batting an eye, stamping his sword into the ground he began slew of handsigns.

"Ooo a Jutsu, let's see what ya got big boy" She said taking a battle ready stance. "SWAMP OF THE UNDERWORLD!" The jounin called out slapping his hand to the ground. The metal began to bubble, it's shades turning to dark brown. "OH NO!" Jumping up she barely missed the swamp that would have sucked her in. Using her chakra she stood atop of the roof running towards Neiko for her own counter attack. 

"EAT THIS!" With that she delivered a powerful kick to the jounin's head.

*SPPPLLLASSSH!!*

The man's head bursted into a giant puddle of water. "WATER CLONE!" The Ex Iwagakure Ninja called out finally realizing it wasn't the real him. A gyser of mud shot up as the swordsman appeared "TASTE MY ARTISTIC SLASH!" 

*SHOOOWSSSHH!!!!*

Blood splattered every where as the sword traced upwards the bandit leaders face. "AHHHHHHHH!!!!!" She called out gripping the now blood ridden area. Neiko stood atop of his swamp using the chakra to keep himself from submerging. "I'll ask you again will you give up?" Neiko really didn't wish to kill her but he would if he had to. She lifted her face revealing a bloody grin "I should ask you the same, Release!" With that the illusion she had casted on the walls were undone.

Hundreds upon hundreds of explosive tags plastered on the walls, floors, and cielings of the train. "WHOSE THE UNLUCKY ONE NOW HUH! TELL ME!" Karon called out in a manic rage. "If you detonate them you'll die to" Neiko warned her, She entered a psychopatic laugh and formed numerous handsigns. "SUMMONING JUTSU!" A cloud of smoke filled the entire cart as it began to clear a giant figure could be seen standing in the cart. 

Karon stood atop her summoned Moth, It's wings bursting through the cart. "TELL ME NEIKO! ARTIST OF KONOHA HOW LUCKY AM I!?" She called out as the Mouth bursted up in the sky with her atop. "Detonate from orbit, A lovely phrase wouldn't you say?" She asked the jounin who now watched her hover above. "Quite artistic" Neiko complimented. Karon smiled and blew him a kiss. "Goodbye"

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 8, 2009)

*Ryoumo uchiha*

Running water, The playing coy fish of a pond a visible to the pure lake that sits beneath the sitting Uchiha. She dangles her feet watching her reflection bend to the will of the shifting water. A quick shot of pain ran up her shoulder causing her to grab her arm, gritting her teeth. The twisting torment of the injury wasn't just physical but mental as well. "How could I an Uchiha, Need help from them." Ryoumo thought thinking of her teammates.

*-Flashback-*

Sousuke had finished bandaging her arm, The Uchiha's expression filled with pain as the final knot was put into place. "They're ya go" Sousuke said with a smile patting her head. Ryoumo's pride as present as always, The medical room that Lucy had allowed them to use was a hollowed out tree filled with numerous first aid kits and a bed to lie. "What's eating ya?" The jounin asked trying to better communicate with his genin.

Ryoumo didn't say anything and focused her gaze to a corner of the room. Sousuke sighed and squated to get eye level with her. "Ya know we all need help from time to time" The jounin's words falling on deaf ears as the Uchiha stubbornly ignored him. "Even though me and minori fight, If it wasn't for her I probably wouldn't be here today. My jounin peers look out for me and I for them. If you put you're trust in people you'll truly see how strong you are" Ryoumo turned to her sensei but before she could speak he left the room.

*-Present-*

"I'm an Uchiha" She merely said getting up and walking away heading deeper into town. An hour passed, Ryoumo found a new spot sitting in a park. A freshly open pineapple soda can in her hand she gave it sips every now and then having it grow a bit warm she kinda didn't want it anymore. People stared at her as they walked by wondering why the Uchiha princess was alone, A rare sight indeed.

"What are they looking at?" She thought growing annoyed, feeling like a freak on displayed. She couldn't take it anymore. The suffocating feeling of having to act perfect "WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU LOOKING AT!!" She cried out at the top of her lungs, Many scattered not wanting to fear the wrath of Ryoumo's father. Ryoumo panted and finally regain her composure, feeling the gaze of someone she looked up to find a small girl looking at her.

"What are you looking at kid" Ryoumo bluntly asked, The girl eyed the can of soda and gulped her mouth dry from the hot weather. The Uchiha let out a sigh placing out her soda. Without hesitation she took the soda can out of her hand and gulped it down. The girl burped followed by an innoncent laugh. Ryoumo got back up to her feet "Well see ya kid" The tugging of her sleeve stopping the uchiha princess in her tracks.

"What is it? I already gave you my soda" Ryoumo said barking at the girl. The girl continued to tug as if wanting to take her somewhere. "Uggh fine ya brat" The girl smiled then lead the way. Passing through several allies and tight corners they continued to head down into a part of town the uchiha princess never ventured in. "Hey where the hell are you taking me?" Her paitience wearing thin.

Kicking over a wooden fence that acted as a door the girl revealed a small resovior of flowers that sat in front of a lake. Butterflies fluttered around landing on the most beautiful flowers they could spot. "Whoa..." Ryoumo merely said as she was thrown aback by the subtle beauty of the place. It was like a haven filled with the rarest flowers of the world. The Uchiha closed her eyes letting the air entered her lungs.

The Girl pulled Ryoumo out of her world with another quick jerk as she took her closer to the water. "Hey watch out will ya" Ryoumo said, The girl frantically pointed. Looking over a rainbow fish swam in the pond before bopping it's head up to the surface. Ryoumo and the fish exchanged glances before she got sprayed by it's spitting water trick. The quiet girl burst into a silent laughter it was now apparent she was mute.

Ryoumo formed the tiger seal out of anger ready to blast the fish but started to laugh. For the first time in a while the Uchiha girl could finally let out a real laugh, For the first time The Uchiha felt like she was just a kid. The two spent more then an hour enjoying the scenery and playing different games as the silent girl teached her sign language. However things would take a turn for the worst as evil eyes watched from a far.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 8, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Misuto runs towards Shou, could he actually be in the mood to save his comrades life? Has this grueling ordeal forged an unbreakable bond of friendship that will last the test of time? Not quite...
> 
> Misuto grabs the tanto out of Shou's grip, "Give me that pigsticker!!" he snarls. Then Misuto actually pushes Shou towards the Ox Tiger causing the hobbling and bloody beast to turn its attention on the drained Genin.
> 
> ...



Lyra honestly hadn't thought about eating the bones but now that the talking goldfish suggested it she couldn't help but give it wandering glares every now and then. The three Mist genin traversed the swampy terrain back each one with their horn to boast to their sensei, Except for Misuto who had brought two to show off. Lyra on the other hand began to imagine how much flavor the horn of a rare Ox tiger must have.

Her mouth watering from all the culinary potential that one little piece had. She couldn't resist anymore opening her mouth full agap she snuck her fangs in only to retract them just as fast. "Mby tbooth..." Her muffled cry making the others grin. The horn apparently was too hard to bite even for the little monster turtle that was Lyra. Waving around Lyra tried to hurt the horn back almost taking Shou's head clean off. "THIS THING HURT ME!" The girl said pounding away with her tiny fist.

After convinicing the girl that horns can't be hurt they finally left the forsaken forest to find their sensei sitting in the same position he was in when they left. Misuto was the first to throw his two in front of him with his cocky swagger, Shou the next, and Lyra finally last chucking it in her sensei's direction. The three stood their proudly and just for a moment actually looked like a real team until...Lyra pounced on Misuto ready to bite his head off. However before she could reach him Kabure pounded her face in with a kick sending her flying backwards.

Looking his team around he gave them a sly smile. "You passed"


----------



## Michellism (Dec 8, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi *

"Run It's gonna blow!" A stray voice could be heard.

*KABOOM!!!!!*

The wooden walls of a classroom torn wide open as the students flood the streets escaping from the scene. Inside stands Kikyo over a beaker and some broken containers of chemicals in her hand. "The experiment is a failure" She said apathetically. Fire Ninja rushed to scene ready to put out any fire. "*LITTLE GIRL YOU HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE!" *One of them command. Giving him a deadpan stare she pointed to a crawling object in the corner "What about the dog"

*"THATS A DOG!"* The pulsating blob walked over to fireman seemingly ready to devour him whole. *"GET HIM AWAY!!!"* The Man called out, Kikyo took out a small vile and poured a purple liquid over him. POOF!! The blob reverted back to it's dog form. Taking out some papers she began writing dog "Dog Henge Potion..Failure" She apathetically repeated what she wrote. "Kid get out here" The fire cheif finally said getting the girl out of the scene as they cleaned the wreckage up.

"Experiment 32ab-41 has yet to shown any signs of symptoms" The girl commented into a small tape recorded as she walked along side the dog who had been henged a couple of minutes ago. Getting some fresh ice pops she handed one to the dog and began to munch away on her own. As Kikyo began to note down other future projects the dog would transform with each lick. Cat, Tree, Naked Man, Bucket, Horse, Schoolgirl, and finally back to it's dog self.

Kikyo turned around to the now normal looking down patting it on it's head as it finished it's ice pop. "Thank you for the help in my scientific research it is much appreciated" She dusted her skirt off and with that headed on her way. The dog gave one more lick of it's ice pop turning into a giant firebreathing lizard. The store watch the dog transform and in horror ran off "ITS DOGZIRRA!" He called out as a crowd of panic people ran away from the beast. Kikyo headed along on her merrily way lost in her own little world.​


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2009)

"Great, Team misfit's been formed." Shou waved the rest of the group off. "I'm going home now." Their sensai however grabbed shou by the shoulder. "I didn't say you were dismissed yet." Shou grumbled, he wanted to cut his teachers arm off, but he was a swordsman of the mist... and a jounin, and shou was out of chakra and he was beaten to a pulp in that forest... he had decided against that plan, for now.... "ok, your dismissed." Their sensai waves them off. "Great! Just two seconds after i wanted to leave." Shou shoved his hands in his pockets and walked off.

After a long walk back to town, Shou was given some odd looks, can't blame them, he was covered in blood after all, and just for shits and giggles he had taken one of those horns his sensai had wanted. "Heh, make fun of me." He held up the large horn. "I'll keep this for myself, a reminder of how much i want to kill that man and proof i'm a ninja of the mist." He nodded to himself, it was a nice little keep sake that he'd hang up in his room at home. "Speakin of home, i need to take a shower and get to bed." He let out a sigh and made it to his fathers black smith shop. "OI! I'm home!" Shou shouts. "Welcome home son!" A man with long dark blue hair and green eyes smiles.

Unlike his son he did not have the yellow speckles, those came from their mothers piercing yellow eyes. As did their light blue hair, "Seems you had a tough mission." His father remarks as he dips a glowing red blade into water. "Yeah, real bitch of a sensai." Shou holds up the horn. "Killed an ox tiger though." Shou threw the horn at his dad. "WHAT THE HELL!?" His dad shouts, "Do you know how sharp those are..., Wait... KILLED? you killed an ox tiger!? How do you kill an ox tiger!?" He shouts. "You use three of the mists most bloody ninjas and all the kunai in the world." Shou picked the horn back up and began to walk up stairs. "I'm gonna take a bath and sleep off the memories of today."

His dad just nodded, Shou was happy to have a blacksmith for a dad, in the mist that meant you got a lot of business. Kunai, Shuriken, Swords, sword repairs. It was a nice business and it afforded Shou free kunai, Free kunai was nice. Though it came at the price of having to get the materials to make the kunai.  It's a pain in the ass to get ore in the mist... a real pain in the ass. "Eh, I should wash these clothes." Shou tossed his blood soaked clothes to the floor. "Time for a shower!" He laughed and walked into the bathroom.

After a nice hot shower and a little time to forget the days events he walked to his bedroom, Shou's evening wear consisted of a pair of dark blue boxers with the shark sage's face on them.. No one is quite sure what he sees in the crazed woman. "Full on freedom, go where i want and do what i want." He looked up at the ceiling. "Being like that sage, she can just waltz right out the village without a single word and no one will bother to look for her... That's the kinda freedom i want." He nodded, All the funds of the village but none of the responsibility of having to stick around.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 8, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi*

Kikyo continued on her odyssey as she wandered the streets of Konohagakure. The Godzilla like dog had been captured and reverted back to it's normal force by the police corps of the leaf however where now in hot pursuit of Kikyo in order to make a proper arrest believing it to be an act of terrorism. "Captain we found strands of Hair" One of the loyal cops reported to his senior, He was looking for a promotion and this could be the case that does it.

*"Excellent work send it to the lab for processing Nobody messes with the Leaf Police force"* The Captains inspirational words causing them to cheer in unison *"YEAH!". *Being Police Officers in a Ninja village was boring to say the least, With powerful ninja's looking over the safety of the villagers the cops were down right expendable and useless. One of the Police officers had been instructed to tie yellow security tape around the perimeter to stop any peeking eyes however...Nobody wanted to see what they were doing anyway but that didn't stop the cop who was in charge of keeping them at bay.

"HEY BACK OFF! THIS IS TOP SECRET POLICE WORK HERE!" The cop yelled at a kid who was at least twenty feet from where they were holding their investigation. "YEAH BACK OFF!" One of his comrades called out as the two high fived each other in proud declaration. "You guys suck" The kid retorted before going on his way. "Oh yeah w-well You SUCK!" The cop called out feeling victorious with the astounding comeback of his. 

"Captain we have the results" The man ran back with the test results of the hair sample. *"Well whats the result"* The captain asked, His mustache hanging over his lip. "It's bigger then we thought captain, The Hair belongs to international Criminal Haruhi Suzumiya, A known terrorist bomber"  The cop whispered causing the captain to fall back a bit. "*SHODAIME! You mean we're messing with THAT kinda criminal, This is sure to get us a promotion private. Rally the troops Haruhi is still in this village don't let her escape"* The Private nodded with inspiration in his eyes from the captains words. "AYE SIR!" and ran off.

*-Down by the river*-

Kikyo arrived at what appeared to be an abandoned river bank. Beakers and the sort littered the floor as a crazy woman with frizzled brown hair and swirly orange glasses stood over a project of hers bemoaning it's state. "Sensei I am-" Cutting her off the mad woman said "You're Late" "But You said 12:30" The girl retorted "You we're the last one here thus you're late" Kikyo bowed taking her sensei's words to heart. "Penalty! You will carry my bags for the whole day as punishment" "Aye" She retorted. The womans purse filled to brim with useless rocks and shells which were actually quite heavy. "RIGHT LETS START!" "Start what sensei?" Kikyo asked. "PFFTT THE PROJECT THAT WILL CHANGE THE WORLD OF COURSE!"​


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 8, 2009)

*Team 6; Rukia Ruuta*

"Open up this ink bottle
Let it spill on the paper
See how the black becomes tendrils
Vine reaching out to the wind
To pen nutrition to the harvester
Sweet connection in seedless swallows.

Throw the stopper
Damn it to the incinerator
For impeding the flow
Of sweet red wine
Delaying seduction
Intoxicating
The fertilization of bored minds."

Rukia finishes her latest poem tucking the ragged piece of paper away in her brown leather bound book placing it back on her desk. Letting out a deep sigh she looked at a photo of her fellow jounin peer who had all gathered around during a congratulatory party. Neiko, Sousuke, Minori, Blue, Karui they were all they're smiles on their faces getting into their own little trouble. "My first day as a jounin sensei begins brother, wish me luck" She said looking at Neiko as she prepared to leave.

Taking the last sips of her tea she finally headed out the door. Her bat Familars surrounding her, They were unable to be unsummoned and thus always followed her around. She opened the completly black door letting the sun invade her small little house resting on the outskirts of Konoha. Walking into the city many stared at her odd all black apparell as well as the bats that seemed attacthed to the hip to her. 

Finally arriving at the academy she saw her future students along with another genin wrestling near the doorway of the boys bathroom screaming something about a bear. "Team 6: Agito Senju, Teisoku Mukahara, Lex Kosaname You're with me. I'm You're Jounin Sensei Rukia Ruuta nice to meet ya" She bowed to her students not really knowing how to introduce herself.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2009)

Lex looked over at their sensai. "Oh finally!" Lex shouts rushing over to their sensai. "I know it's not real! but i can't help freak out over the mexican bear! he's gonna kill us!" Shou points over at Agito. "DONDE ESTA ME PANTALONES!!!" He sees Agito as a bear shouting and clawing at Teisoku. "You gotta save Teisoku! He's a fool for smoking but you can't let the bear kill him over the pantalones! WHAT ARE PANTALONES!?!?!?!?" Lex shouts, He obviously had no idea what he was saying and their sensai was obviously a little confused but was one that wanted her team to like her...


With Shou-

"Urgh...." He woke up sometime at three am. "Yeah.. good time to wake up." He thought to himself and began to scratch his ass. "Right, I should get some training in or something..." He went to the bathroom to do some business first, when he was finished he looked in the mirror. His back was black and blue and a nice shade of purple around his ribs. "Fuck." He thought to himself, he put a finger to it and pulled back quickly. It hurt, A lot, what kind of training would he be able to get into with this body?

"Hmmm... 3A.M.. no one around..." He rubbed his chin. "Perhaps, A spying mission is required... Older girls are just now gettin home from partying... I say, tonight is the night..." He threw on some all black clothing, trying to look more stealthy. "For this kind of mission i must blend into the darkness." He picked out a few telescopes and binoculars. "Hmm... I'm tempted to ask misuto to come with me, just so i can blame it on him... but then i wouldn't be able to enjoy the beauty of it all..." He nodded to himself, put the telescopes in his pants pockets and the binoculars around his neck. "AWAY I GO!"


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shiro rushed into a large group of bandits, bleeding, with his fists clenched and a kunai in his mouth, ready to finish this fight.  Only a few of the bandits remained, about 15 or 20, but the remaining few were the ones who were the best trained.

Shiro darted back and forth between the bandits, barely dodging most of the blades that were flying towards him.  Every once in a while, he would make a small mistake and it would cost him another wound, which in turn would slow him down.

At last, with his stamina drained, there were only 2 bandits left, both wearing heavy armor and wielding large spears.  Shiro knew he would not be able to get close enough unless he used a diversion.  

Summoning almost the last bit of his chakra, he made a few hand seals and yelled "Murder of Crows Confusion Jutsu!" and soon there was a whole mass of crows between him and the two bandits.  Thinking quick, Shiro grabbed a large black cloak from one of the dead bandits and a sword.  Using the cloak as camouflage, he ran towards the two bandits.  The first of them saw Shiro a few feet from himself, but it was too late.  Shiro jammed the sword directly into the bandit's heart.

While the first bandit was still standing, Shiro jumped in the air.  Directing all the crows to cover him, he brought a huge amount of force on the last bandit's head, breaking his neck and finishing off the group.

"God damnit, now I suppose I should go find Albel-sensei and see if he's dealt with the bandit leader."  Shiro began to head in the direction his sensei was headed when he left his team.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 8, 2009)

The boy heard Koyaiba ask what he was doing and quickly responded with not stopping, "It's my punishment for allowing myself to be involved with.....DRUGS!" He hears the voice of an older female who addressed herself as their Jounin, in panic he bows his head down, "Please forgive me sensei I assure you I am not apart of this drug ordeal," Strangely so much blood was running from his head that his vision was effected and saw three Rukia's, being fooled by his eyesight he bowed his head 5 feet to the right away from her. He felt ashamed yet again at showing such disrespect to a higher authority and felt the need to punish himself. With this in mind the boy takes out two needles from his pouch and stabs his palm which makes blood begin to run out of his palm, "My deepest apologies sensei."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 8, 2009)

Serah rushed tree to tree to find looking for signs of Albel and the bandit leader. "Albel Sensai!" she yelled, a gorwing fire begin to burn into her, maybe out of fear or excited but something was happening to her and burn begin to hurt her and she realized that Lee  Chans kunai had hit her, "Ow...damn." but she ignored the pain and kept going.


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Shiro spotted Serah running through the forest yelling for Albel.  Rushing to her, he said "Hey, I don't suppose you have any Idea where the boss-man is?"

Shiro spotted blood running out of her leg, and, pulling out a bandage, said "Here, wrap this around the wound and apply pressure on the point of impact.  It'll stop the bleeding so you will retain your strength so we can continue our search for Albel-sensei."


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 8, 2009)

Deathplus1 said:


> Shiro spotted Serah running through the forest yelling for Albel.  Rushing to her, he said "Hey, I don't suppose you have any Idea where the boss-man is?"
> 
> Shiro spotted blood running out of her leg, and, pulling out a bandage, said "Here, wrap this around the wound and apply pressure on the point of impact.  It'll stop the bleeding so you will retain your strength so we can continue our search for Albel-sensei."



"No I don't know where he is." taking the bandage from him, "Thank you. We should probably look for Kazuma first, he might he hurt or something. " 

"Listen Shiro, there's something you should know about me, I but you can not tell sensai or Kazuma." she told him,she lifted her shirt a little to show him a seal on her stomach "Do you know what a jinchūriki is?"


----------



## Cjones (Dec 8, 2009)

(OOC: Time to wrap this shit up )



Pyro said:


> Team 3:
> 
> Gatrom was about fed up. This man had imprisoned his sensei, and attacked his friends. This man was worse than trash in his eyes. Gatrom could not talk as it would give away which body was the real one and which was the puppet. Gatrom was not stupid. He knew that he could not overpower the much older, much stronger shinobi. But, perhaps he could tilt the scale to the favor of his team.
> 
> ...



Yamato was behind pissed that he got himself injuried by such a punk kid. The nice tailor made clothes he had on were ruined and his flawless skin was now bleeding from the entry wound where the poison entered. Though Yamato could have forgave all that if it wasn't for Kisuke gashing his left cheek wth a Kunai. Slowly he felt his body get numb as he fell to the ground visible pissed off. While he was suffering Kisuke and Shin were  having a field day with him. Shin tossed the same kunai over and over across the man's body while yelling about how awesome he was. Kisuke on the order hand were letting her bugs have a feeding frenzy.

"I...won't...be...taken...out this easily!" Yamato whistled and 4 more of his henchman showed up snatching Shin and Kisuke up. "Your not escaping here alive you little brats. I will have your-"

He was abruptly cut off by the sound of glass shattering all over the place. He looked up in alarm to notice that Minroi was already gone, but where? 

"I've seen enough of this. Letting my genin get there share of life experience is one thing, but endangering there lives is a whole other matter." 

Yamato looked up toward the cage where the pigs where locked up only to see Minori with the 3 pigs right infront of her. With a smrik on her face Minroi teased "Who wants bacon?" With a loud squeal the pigs charged at the bandit's holding the three genin. Yamato's henchmen screamed like a girl missing her own sweet 16 party and took off down the rode.

Kisuke and Shin ran over to Minroi excited for what ever apparent reason. "I'm proud of you three, you did much better than I expected and yes Shin your awesomeness played a role." She walked over toward an unconscious Gatrom and placed him on her back. "Alright, let's head back to Konoha."

-*Team 5*-

Serah/Shiro walked through the forest after their hellish ordeal. Fight nearly 100 bandit's would take it out of anyone and they were just genin. After finding it other they began to conversed about where Albel or Kazuma might be. 

6 bandit's rushed them from the front catching them off gaurd, but they were just he distraction. From behind a large muscular man much bigger than any other of the bandit's wielding a club dispatched Shiro in one blow sending him fly into a tree. Serah shared a similar fate as the large man face-palmed her and threw her straight into Shiro.

"You must be the other idiots who set off my alarm earilier. So I'm guessing the one I snatched up who was chasing after my bandit's is your partner?" The large man did a waving hand motion signaling one of his crew. The man pulled out a fiesty Kazuma who was smart enough to stab the man with a kunai and jump his way over to his team.

"Still got some fight huh? I'll change that! ATTACK!....." They were rushed from all sides no where to escape. Low on chakra and unable to do anything it was like fate was conspiring against them. That is until stream of water shot over their heads, that formed into a wall bouncing all the bandit's back.

"I enjoyed watching you get beat and I have to admit you little tards did a find good job being distractions." The bandit's were in disarray wondering who's voice that could of been. The genin on the other hand gave let go of a deep breath they didn't kow they had. In a blur the lackeys were dispatched one by one faster they than could react.

"Show yourself!" The bandit leader roared with anger being the only one left. out of the shadows walked none other than Albel his head held high, but cocked to the side in a lazy manner. "Jirugo your under-ah hell I don I don't have time for this." Jirugo swing his might club toward Albel who dodged effortlessly before knocking Jirugo out cold with a well placed kick.

"Well I got to say you little tards didn't do have bad. You completed your part of the mission better than I thought. I thoroughly watching you guys battle it out. Let's head back to the village and what not I'll have Karui or my sister heal you up."


----------



## Deathplus1 (Dec 8, 2009)

On the way back to Konoha, Shiro pulled Serah back behind the sensei, and, glancing at her stomach, said "Yeah, to continue your conversation, I have heard of people who have bijuu sealed in them.  I just never thought I would be on the same team as one.  Tell me, do you believe it to be a blessing or a curse?"

Shiro winced a slight bit as he grabbed the bandage on his left arm.  "Man, what a royal pain this bandit business is."

"Anyways, care to have a little sparring match when we get back, it would be interesting to fight a jinchuriki."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 8, 2009)

It was finally over. The bugs returned to her sleeves, and Kisuke smiled. She was hurt, and exhausted, but it was something she would probably have to deal with. And she was glad her sensei came to help them - who knew what would have happened if she didn't get out in time.

She followed her sensei back towards Konoha, but then remembered something. *"Hey Sensei, when we get back, can I change my clothes? I think the last attack burned most of the back."*


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 8, 2009)

"WOW SENSEI! That was so awesome I can't believe how easily you took care of them when we had so much trouble! Your amazing! Darn it i'm gonna have to work harder your awesome is greater than mine right now!" Shin kept on rambling praising his sensei and for once not crying and griping that someone was more awesome than he was.

The 3 were on their way to Konoha and it seemed that other then Minori Shin had the most energy left. He was humming happily to himself as the group continued on their way. "By the way Sensei who is that guy?" Shin then looked over to Kisuke who seemed to be a little tired from their battle. "Hey Kisuke umm... I can carry you if your tired." Shin asked her blushing slightly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 8, 2009)

Kisuke turned and looked at Shin, who offered to carr her since she was tired. She smiled brightly, though she only saw it as an act of friendship between teammates rather then anything more. She stepped back, and jumped vigorously onto Shin's back, before pointing to the front.

*"Wow Shin, you're the best! Now let's move onward!"*


----------



## Cjones (Dec 8, 2009)

Team 3

"Yea Kisuke you can change close since we won't be going on a mission real soon, but you'll have to go to the hospital, all of you."

The group made their way back to Konoha jumping into the trees once again. Gatrom was out cold on Miinroi's back while Shin carried Kisuke on his back. Minroi couldn't help, but worry for Shin fearing he bit off more than he could chew. She set her sights on the road or rather jump ahead, until Shin asked her a question.

"Who are you talking about?"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 8, 2009)

*Konoha Team 1*​
Fox decided to let her teammate do what she wants afterall this was their break after a mission. She wondered where she could train her senses, the woods would be a good idea, or the marketplace, since both places has extremely intense smells, and the latter is a noisy place too, but she doubts there are a lot of missions that would make use of a marketplace. While she was thinking this and walking along she heard a BoooM somewhere, she was pretty sure it was in the direction of the chem lab. Probably Kikyo's new experiment gone awry. She had now a hypothesis on why ninja's where sent in regular missions, because she was pretty sure that the village would be destroyed if the ninja's would stay in the village for more than a week.

Fox decided to go to the woods for her training with kiba. Ok, her first obstacle was to run without falling over, the forest had lots of roots and other stuffs littered all over the forest floor. She started running and a few seconds she stumbled and hit her face on a tree. "Ouch" Fox tried again and this time she fell stumbling from a root outcropping, her lazy dog kiba laughed at her. "Why don't you help me instead of just looking you lazy dog" with that Kiba laughed a bit more loudly. 

Fox felt a bit embarassed and frustrated. She tried again and this time if she concentrates really closely she could actually feel the outline of the place, it could be because of her senses being heightened or whatso but she was pretty sure she could tell where the tree's was because of the air that passes through them and the air that touches her skin. She tried again and a few seconds later fell flat on her face again as another outcropping tripped her, she really feels very very frustrated and somehow her breathing became hitched and she felt very hot, she could feel Kiba being curious and worried about her condition "AAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!! Fox cried out as she felt really hot and she feels very unstable.

*FLASHBACK​*
"always remember Fox, you must never ever feel strong emotions alright? something bad might happen and your parents would feel really bad about that" Her uncle had told her that since she was four and until she was seven, before he died in a mission. Fox had found out that he was killed by some renegade ninja and she had vowed to take revenge on whoever that guy was, that's why eversince then she had tried her best to become a ninja. Her parents was already dead and she only lived with his Uncle, her only blood relative from what she knows, and well the Inuzuka clan was also her relatives but, she wasnt close to them, she never knew why.

*Present​*
The pain and heat continued on in her being and kiba was whimpering beside her. That's right she has to calm down "AAAAAARRRRGGGHH" but how can she calm down with this pain racking her body. she thought to herself.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 9, 2009)

Hiro (sensed) on in amusement as Jack and Ankihiko's summon attacked what sounded like a giant rock golem. "This should be interesting," He cried out grinning as he raced towards the towering beast, already forming seals for Hitei Mushou.

After one huge leap, he activated the Jutsu, spitting many nails out as he aimed for the general area of the beast's eye. He then pulled out a wire which he then threw to wrap up the creatures arms. Then finally, he pulled out a Kunai, raised it above his head with both hands as he sped downwards.

When he sensed he was close enough, he thrust the Kunai downwards on to the top of the Golem's head, roughly in between both of it's eyes. He then quickly leapt away as the Kunai was still imbedded in it's head.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 9, 2009)

Team 2

Needless to say the fight going on between the two brothers and the genin wasn't anything like one would expect. Hikaru wasn't moving for some reason or another while Taron attempted to fight the older brother. Though she was busy Kayo figured Taron had some kind of death wish, but hell you never know he could get lucky.

"You little pansey ass red head. I'll be damn if I lose her to you I'd rather be a Failchiha, and that's saying something."

"You know what little girl, you talk to much..." Zelmon said annoyed at her constant insults. This time Kayo made the first move as she threw herself on him repeatedly smacking him upside that head as she flailed around. "Take that and that and some of this. Also you know what Zelmon? Hold this for me!" Kayo cocked her fist back and planted one right inbetween Zelmon's eyes making him stagger.

".....AH! I'm sick of you!" He caught his and rushed Kayo as she was gloating. Zelmon gave her a powerful kick to the chest sending her in the direction of his older brother. At the same time he shot 3 needles out of his mouth gaining speed on Kayo.

The older brother who had started another smoke after using his last one to stop a kunai was unfazed at what was happening much to Kayo's pleasure. "Cuse' me sure I'm sure you don't mind if I borrow this?" She flew by his head snatching his smoke out of his hand and flinging it toward Zelmon hitting him in the eye. "Hahaha I got you, you pansey mother-OUCH!" The three needles imbeeded themselves in Kayo's arm as she slammed into the back door.

Before she could hit the floor an arm wrapped around her slinging her back across the train into a nearby pole. "You little whore...that was my last one and you wasted it on nothing!" The older brother raged. "Zelmon I think it's time we gave them the good old double team."

Zelmon gave a sly smile as he walked over to him. "Bandit Mon and Zelmon Mon kiddies, The Mon Brothers your worse nightmare!"


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 9, 2009)

Kisuke seemed to be treating Shin's kindness in carrying her more as a ride than anything. She actually seemed pretty energetic laughing and pointing as they were going. Shin looked back up at Minori. "Uh you know that Yamato guy that freakin attacked us. Also what the hell happened with the old man that greeted us? They were not awesome at all!"

As the group was having their talk Haru casually strolled up next to the group jumping in pace with Shin. Shin looked to his right and Haru mimicked his movements exactly. Shin waved his right hand and Haru did the same. Shin did a flip and Haru copied perfectly. "Yo." Haru spoke up suddenly causing Shin to lose his balance momentarily as he freaked out from this person speaking suddenly almost dropping Kisuke. He quickly recoverd. "WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!" YOU DARE MOCK THE AWESOME SHIN!?"

As Shin yelled Haru was already gone and in stride with Minori. "Ah Minori such lovely leaves on the tree's don't you think? By the way how did your mission go? I'm sure the Hokage would like a progress report on your team so that's why i'm here." Haru lowered the shroud that covered his mouth and smiled as he did to all women he thought were beautiful. His smile grew to a grin as his head lowered itself to her breasts."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 9, 2009)

With Shou-

It was early morning, or late night. "What is 3 am... early morning or late night.. it's not light yet..." Shou rubbed his chin and looked up at the sky. "Oh well! TO THE ALL NIGHT HOT SPRINGS!" He rushed across the building tops and tried to be as quiet as possible, lucky for him, it was dark, misty and he was in all black. "Gotta love the hidden mist, best place for peepin." He smirked to himself and jumped across an alleyway, but noticed something down on the street. "Hmm?" He held up the telescope. "N...no way..."

Walking down the street, with the rather odd shaped blade on her back... It.. it had to be... "The... shark sage...." Shou's jaw dropped. "Oh man, Tell me she's...." And yes, it appeared she was headed towards the hot springs. "Is... is it possible...." Shou's eyes sparkled. "Perhaps.... god, is smiling on me?" He looked up at the moon, but somehow he saw a creepy demon. "Whoa!" He dropped to the roof and rubbed his eyes, just a regular moon. "hmm... somehow that doesn't bode well for me... Meh, never been a superstitious person." 

Shou followed the Shark sage and soon, when she entered the hot springs, he climbed atop the building for a better angle. "Yes, Truly wonderful." He thought to himself, waiting for the sage to come out from the building, his scope already looking down at the water. Soon, her figure walked from the doors of the building, covered in a towel. "Oh... so... lucky...." He held the scope up and noticed as she was about to remove the towel. "I wish a i had a camera...." He thought to himself, however, as the towel fell, the girl exploded into water. "S...shit...." 

He turned around to escape, however he found himself face to neck with her rather large sword. "Uhhh.... hi!" Shou held up his hand. "We're you spying on me?" The woman's voice was rather monotone and emotionless. "Y......no...?" Shou raised an eyebrow. "That was a question, Not an answer." The blade was pressed against his neck more. "Were, you, spying, on, me." She asked once more. "Y....yes.." Shou swallowed hard. "Do you know what the price for spying on me is?" She asked. "No..." The shark sage leaned in close to him. "You, are my slave now." Shou's eyes widened. "WAIT, how does that work! I didn't even see you naked!? No fair! refund! REFUND!" he shouts. "Life is not fair. You should not peep on others." She grabbed shou by the ear and began to drag him off the building. "You will learn a valuable lesson from this."

Shou folded his arms. "Yeah, if you're gonna pay for peeping, see the goods first."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

The Uchiha led her head back the flower petals kicking up as her jet black her snakes and vines all over the floor. The Mute girl busy trying to catch a fish with her bare hands however they keep slipping away. Ryoumo sat up "So what's you're name?" Handsigns where followed but the Uchiha girl just quite couldn't understand what she was saying. The Girl pointed to the river with ferver "River?" Taking a stab in the dark, The mute girl shook her head indicating she was wrong.

"Minasoko?" Ryoumo asked once more this time getting it right as the kid embraced her with a giant hug. "Alright alright get off of me" Ryoumo said getting her off with a smile. It was getting late as the sun set down "Come on I'll let you sleep at my place for the night" The Uchiha lead the way back as the sun finally feel darkness enveloping the sky. Cutting through the park were they met they found trouble. "A little late for little girls to be outside don't you think" A deep voice said, sending a chill down Ryoumo's spine.

Walking pass without giving him the slightest attention they tried to hurry out of the park. His long legs able to keep up with them "Where you going?" The man taunted, Ryoumo still didn't answer as Minasoko stood close to her. A slight metallic sound could be heard. Ryoumo quickly recognized he was pulling out a weapon pushing Minasoko out of way.

*
SHNK!!*

The blade silicing threw her some of her left's arm skin, The crimson blood that followed cascading down to the floor. "RUN MINASOKO!" Ryoumo called out as the large man hovered over Ryoumo ready to deal another blow. Ryoumo barely dodged as the meat cleaver nicked some of the tips of her hair off. Minasoko was frozen in fear not able to move as the man made up to his feet. "I wonder how an Uchiha must taste" He said licking his lips obviously referring to the vile act he had in store for her.

"COME HERE AND LET ME HAVE A TASTE!" He took another swing, Ryoumo ducked and plowed into him with a powerful kick sending him crashing down to the ground. "COME ON MINASOKO!" With that she took the girls hand running for dear life, Blood still pouring down her left arm left Minasoko in a shocked state. "Help! Anybody...Help!" Ryoumo thought searching for help in all direction.

"YOU'RE MINE!" The man called out appearing from the trees ready to hack her head off. "THIS IS WHERE IT ENDS!"

*SHHHNKKKK!!!!*


----------



## Michellism (Dec 9, 2009)

*Hikaru Inuzuka, Team 2*

The Mon brothers came charging at the genin, they were no longer holding back. Bandit Mon took the lead as he aimed low with a quick kick, Kayo managed to dodge but met opposition as Zelmon attacked above with a flying knee. Before Kayo could get hit Hikaru pulled her aside letting the bandit smash into the train side.

*KRABOOM!!*

"That was close" Hikaru commented as Yabimichi licked away at Kayo's cheeks. "DONT THINK IT'S OVER KID!" The elder brother said catching the inuzuka with a strong right. He smirked but before he could contemplate another attack the girl bursted into a cloud of smoke. POOF!! A Log took her place as she dissapeared out of sight. "SUBSTITUTION JUTSU!" Bandit realize trying to find where she had went. Kayo using the opening delivered a nut shot with a kick "EAT THIS PUNK!"

Even a harden criminal would fall to the floor after such an attack. Zelmon bursts from the wreckage and head straight towards the Inuzuka girl. "HOW DARE YOU DO THAT TO MY BROTHER!" He said launching a spinning kick at her sending her crashing into the end of the train. POOF! The girl transforming back into Yabimichi who had been transformed into her clone. "WHAT THE!" "I'M OVER HERE!" Hikaru said pulling out a giant windmill shuriken. "EAT THIS! SHADOW SHURIKEN JUTSU!" Unleashing the whirling ninja tool Zelmon easily dodged. "WHO DO YOU THINK I AM KID!" "Look behind you!" Hikaru retorted. As he turned back he saw the shuriken was plastered in explosive tags. "NO WA-!"

*KABOOM!!! *

The explosion ripped through the cart sending Zelmon out of the cart and down to his grave. "I'll make you pay" Bandit said, getting back to his feet. Hikaru was exhausted as she fainted to the floor "The l-last bandit" and passed out seemingly out of chakra.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Blood splattered over the cobblestone park floor

Pouring from her leg Ryoumo had barely dodged the attack. Her chest heaving up and down trying to catch her breath, trying to compute the panic that ran rampant through her body. The man stumbled back to his feet readying for another attack "YOU LITTLE BITCH!" He called out bringing down his meat cleaver with intensity, Rolling to the side the metal sound echoed through the empty street as the tip sunk into the ground.

The Uchiha got up to her feet jumping up to meet him eye level and pounded at him with a thudding headbutt that disorientated him for a bit. Letting go of the hilt he felt backwards unto his ass clutching his now bleeding forehead. "I'm gonna skin you alive for that" Ryoumo's vision began to blur as the serial killer tried to get back up fighting his blurrying vision. "You Uchiha's put up quite the fight but this is the end!" The man brought down his cleaver down to the defenseless Uchiha.

*SHWWOOPP!!!*

Blood splattered on Ryoumo's face as Minasoko dove in front of the attack bleeding away at her rips. Crashing down to the floor she quickly grabbed her sides mouthing motions of pain. "YOU BASTARD!" Ryoumo called out getting on her feet, The man swung his blade one more time as the Uchiha dodged it delivering a haymaker to his chin. Crashing to his feet he coughed blood. "MINASOKO! MINASOKO!" The Uchiha cried out shaking the girl trying to get her up.

*SHNK!!!*

Her eyes widen as the madman sunk a hidden blade into her shoulder. "You a-asshole" Ryoumo barely got out gritting her teeth. "This is the end kid" He said licking his lips.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 9, 2009)

_Kusa..._

“So I am getting my squad today?”  The dark haired man said as he leaned back in his chair and pushing the papers away from himself.  

“Yes Leader-sama.” The blonde next to him said as he organized the papers.  “In a moment actually, since you finished doling out the missions.”  

“Very well.  Is their sensei here, Doshi?”  He asked with a bored sigh.  It seemed as if none of this mattered to him, almost as if it was a bother, though on the inside he was ecstatic.  Leading the village had become mundane and he was looking for a small something to entertain himself.  

“Let me check…” Doshi said standing and heading for the door.

Whispering could be heard from the doorway as Kanko stood and looked out the window.  The land was green around them, covered in soft grass that swayed in the gentle breeze.  It looked like a sea of grass that ended at the giant green and brown sentinels guarding their village.  A small smile spread across his face as he thought about the training he would give this squad.  His mind wandered for a moment before he heard someone clear their throat behind them.  Kanko turned the smile disappearing back into a serious demeanor.

“Leader-sama.” The man said bowing to him.  Kanko nodded in return before the man straightened and continued.  “The genin have been assigned to their sensei, except for the three that you chose.”  He bowed again respectfully while Kanko sat into his chair.

“And, you brought the three here?  Have you told anyone who they are?  What their purpose is?”  

“ Yes sir.  No sir.  Of course not.”  The man looked as if he was slightly offended at the thought. Though answering each question quickly, if not a little shortly he stood straight and tall.  “The discretion you required was seen to.”

“As always, Dailiki.” Kanko lost the fight with his smile as it spread across his face, letting the academy teacher know he was pleased and expected nothing less from the man.

Dailiki nodded and smiled in return before heading toward the door.  “Shall I show them in?”  He asked while his hand rested on the knob.

“Yes, please.  I am eager to meet my new pupils.”

With a nod Dailiki opened the door and gestured to the three standing in the hall.  “Leader-sama is ready to see you now.” he said stepping back while the three entered.

There was silence in the room as the three young students stepped before Kanko’s desk, while he looked on at them sternly.  That was until a sob was heard from the corner of the room.

“K-Kiya!!” Doshi cried landing on his knees.  “I-I’m s-so p-proud of y-you!!”

Kiya’s face went to snow white then to a deep crimson at her father’s outburst.  “Papa.  Please…” she said quietly waving at him.  The two others grew a bit upset as they tried to impress their new sensei.  

Kanko looked toward the ceiling as he stood, placing his hands behind his back.  As more sobs were heard he began to rock slightly on his feet, while biting on his bottom lip.  Finally he was unable to contain himself as he burst out in laughter.  “Now this is a way to start a squad.”  he continued to laugh as the man cried and the three before him looked on horrified.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 10, 2009)

Team Iwa:


Jack just watched as his supposedly blind teammate was able to climb the giant rock monster with more success than he had. "You're not blind you liar! No lying blind man could climb a rock monster like that!"

Jack backed up a few steps only to bump into the giant rock that he had pulled away from the giant. The increase of speed he had felt from earlier was now gone but it didn't matter. With one large heave, Jack picked up the rock and tossed it at the monster, hitting it square in the jaw, the rock kept going, taking the monsters head with it.

"Take that you dumbass..." Jack said as he sat down next to a nearby rock. He reached into one of his pockets only to pull out a small long brown stick. Bringing it to his lips he pulled out a lighter and lit the blunt. After taking a few drags, he flicked the roach aside and joined up with the rest of his team.

"Alright guys... I'm feeling good... lets get going.................     ............. does anyone have any food?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2009)

*With Kazuma...*
As Kazuma Hatake turns onto the street that leads to his house he still can't help but feel the adrenaline pumping through his body. In fact he feels so supercharged that he could leap onto the top of the Hokage Mountain itself in one single bound, and pat his old ancestor's spiky haired stone head. 

In his meticulous mind he keeps replaying the battle with those bandits over and over again. It wasn't quite what he had expected, and he thinks about the things he could've done differently, careless mistakes he will make sure to avoid in the future. 

I'll get better, step by step, he thinks to himself. 

Kazuma walks up the stairs that leads to the front door of his home. It's a modest two floor private house that looks like its seen better days, and the people living inside it, namely Kazuma and his father, have most definitely seen better days. It used to be a happier place full of laughter, but now the laughter is gone, just a faint echo only kept alive in memory. 

Kazuma opens the front door and enters the living room, expecting to see his father in a drunken stupor on the couch, but surprisingly the old man is alert and reading a book. He's also pleasantly surprised to see that his father actually bothered to shave and brush his long spiky white hair. The man's name is Hiruma Hatake, he used to be a great ninja, the key words being used to. Years ago when you said the name Hiruma Hatake "The Gray Fox of Konoha," it meant something, but now all you'd just get is a blank stare or even a laugh. 

The spiky white hair of his father is a trademark of their clan, though Kazuma himself only has a white streak in the front of his hair, all the rest being jet black. Something he most likely inherited from his mother who had pure raven dark hair, she was also half Inuzuka. 

"Where were you?" Hiruma asks him.   

Kazuma slips down the mask covering the lower part of his face, revealing a quizzical expression. Then he remembers that his father was so drunk out of gourd at the time that Kazuma didn't even get a chance to tell him about his first mission. "I was on my first mission. Just got back," Kazuma tells him. 

"Oh? How'd it go?" his father asks with interest. 

Kazuma raises a curious eyebrow at his father's sudden show of interest. This is rare he thinks. Normally a grunt is what passes for hello from his father. "It was pretty intense but we handled it," Kazuma responds with a shrug. 

Hiruma smiles, "I remember my first mission. I almost shit my pants I was so scared," he says with a laugh, "Your mother saved my life that day." 

Kazuma nods, he had heard this story before. His mother and father were both on the same Genin team. They both smile at each other but the air quickly becomes awkward and silent at the mention of Kazuma's mother. It hangs between them like an invisible wall which neither of them can see.  

Suddenly Hiruma stands to his full height, well over six feet tall, but the muscular body he used to posses is now replaced by a slight paunch in his midsection. "Well I'm going to the bar," he says and walks past his son towards the door. "Make yourself something to eat," he mutters off handedly, even though the fridge is empty because Kazuma is the one who always does the shopping.  

Kazuma sighs inwardly, "Yeah see you later," he mumbles. Here we go again he adds to himself.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fox Inuzuka​*
The pain and heat continued on in her being and kiba was whimpering beside her. That's right she has to calm down "AAAAAARRRRGGGHH" but how can she calm down with this pain racking her body. she thought to herself.

A few minutes passed and the pain was still there, but it was subsiding a bit more as she calmed herself a bit more. After a half hour the pain finally subsided and fox just lied down in the forest floor, Kiba whimpering beside her. She was sweating and when the sweat started to dry she felt really cold, shivering, she shakily sat up trembling. She was exhausted, remembering that the last this happened to her was when her uncle died, at that time it was worse, the pain was excruciating then, she was long gone in that pain. She shut her mind down, reminiscing wasnt good for her, the symptoms would start and that pain would come back to her. Torturing her and driving her to the edge, she just needed to be in control. Control was everything right now, that was one thing that she should never ever lose. Kiba was still whimpering in her lap.

She tried standing up but promptly fell back in a nearby tree, the blindfold was still in her eyes and she suddenly felt like sleeping. Yeh sleeping isn't so bad right now, she said to herself as she fell asleep in the tree, Kiba on her hand whimpering but a few minutes later also fell asleep with her

*Iwagakure​*
"Alright guys... I'm feeling good... lets get going.................     ............. does anyone have any food?" Jack asked as he sat down after defeating the stone monster. Akihiko chuckled against his better judgement. He swiped a sandwhich from his pouch bag he was carrying and threw it towards Jack, who catched it without problem. He also gave Hiro one who just smiled and took the sandwhich. 

Akihiko tapped his foot 'where was their sensei' he thought as he looked around and still havent seen where their sensei was. He looked at other two who seemed to be content to sit around and eat for awhile. Akihiko sat with them and decided that he would just wait for his other two teammates to run out of patience.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 10, 2009)

*Neiko VS Karon PT 3 *(The Finale)

*BOOM!!*

The explosion ripped through the last cart as Karon stood triumphantly on her moth summon over the wreckage. "DO YOU SEE NOW! DO YOU SEE HOW LUCKY I AM!" She declared to the heavens raising her arms to the sky, The blood still trickling down her face from the sword slash she recieved. She left her arms drop, exhausted from the battle with the konohagakure jounin, But it didn't matter she won she could enjoy her spoils.

Cold water could be felt on her face as a huge rain cloud began to pour down on the area. She closed her eyes enjoying the shower, the refreshing water cleansing her of the prior battle. "You certainly are something" Karon smirked to herself and began to laugh. The rain clouds began to whirlpool around her engulfing her the ever churning grey.

"To have gotten me in Genjutsu the whole time, Neiko Ruuta" With that she opened her eyes finding Neiko's sword lodged deep into her abdomen. The scar she once had on her face now completly gone though she watched the crimson liquid hang from the blade. Drip. Drop. "But when?" Karon asked curious of the Jounin's techniques. "From the very beginning, I told you didn't I?"

*-Flashback-*

Blood splattered everywhere as Karon stabbed Neiko in the chest with a Kunai. "But this is where it ends, How unlucky are you?" She asked with a giant smile on her face. Neiko flashed a grinned back at her "What's so funny! DON'T YOU REALIZE HOW UNLUCKY YOU-" Before she could finish she felt cold steel against her throat. Neiko stood behind her his broad sword pointing to her neck. "Give it up it's over" "Oh me oh my but when did you break from the Genjutsu?" Karon asked curious about his ability. "The Minute I saw you form those hand signs I knew they where for Genjutsu so I trapped you in Mines before you could trap me in Yours"

*-Present-*

"You truly are something, How lucky am I to have met you?" The girl slipped from his blade falling to the floor. The Bandit Karon Hallow would be no more. Neiko gave her a small prayer "May you find peace" he merely said before placing the blade back on his holster.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 10, 2009)

Pyro said:


> Team Iwa:
> 
> 
> Jack just watched as his supposedly blind teammate was able to climb the giant rock monster with more success than he had. "You're not blind you liar! No lying blind man could climb a rock monster like that!"
> ...



*Team Iwagakure*

Ruri finally appeared finishing her bathroom brake. "Oh you guys beat the Rock monster huh, I knew you could do it" she said patting Jack on his back. "Come On" The jounin lead her team into the village where they're contractor resided in. After hours of traversing harsh rocky trails they finally arrived at a broken down shed. The outside littered with hundreds upon hundreds of broken swords. The banging and clanging of metal could be heard inside.

*SHNK! PING!*

Ruri opened the door with caution "Oh hello, Were the team you-AHHH!" She called out as a giant fireball came her way. The old man swallowed back his fire attack letting out a small puff of smoke from his mouth. "Sorry about that I thought you were that asshole Gin! I'm Totosai nice to meet you" The black smith got up to his feet shaking hands with Ruri and the other teammates. His hand covered in a black like soot that stained the others skin. Ruri wiped the mark on her genin's clothing and turned back to Totosai who was busy pounding away at a sword.

"The Reason I hired you Ninja was because I'm currently in a contest with my long term rival Gin in the hopes to make the perfect sword. However" His back crackling to add emphasis "I'm too old to get the materials myself" Ruri interrupted "So you want us to collect the materials right?" The old man shook his head implying she was right. "I need these three items to complete my sword, The White Crystal, The Red Crystal, and the Grey Crystal. Once I have them I can defeat Gin!" The old man proclaimed.

"Go to the crystal field located south of here and bring back here for me" Ruri and her teammates nodded. "Right! Let's go squad!" After some more walking Ruri and her team finally arrived at the crystal field. Hundreds of pillar like rocks stood around shimmering with all sorts of colors however none them appeared to be White, Red, or Grey. Patting her sides and huttling her team in "Alright gang, It's your job to find the crystals, Get out there and bring em back! MAKE THE TSUCHIKAGE PROUD!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 10, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Lex looked over at their sensai. "Oh finally!" Lex shouts rushing over to their sensai. "I know it's not real! but i can't help freak out over the mexican bear! he's gonna kill us!" Shou points over at Agito. "DONDE ESTA ME PANTALONES!!!" He sees Agito as a bear shouting and clawing at Teisoku. "You gotta save Teisoku! He's a fool for smoking but you can't let the bear kill him over the pantalones! WHAT ARE PANTALONES!?!?!?!?" Lex shouts, He obviously had no idea what he was saying and their sensai was obviously a little confused but was one that wanted her team to like her...
> 
> 
> With Shou-
> ...



*Team 6*

Rukia looked up and saw the spanish bear that had threaten her genin students, She didn't flinch the slightest as she had encountered the strange beast in her youth while "experimenting" with the world. "Ah Rukia, Donde estas mes pantalones" Pedrobear asked remembering the girl from long ago. "En tu cuarto Pedrobear" He nodded his head and went on his way. "Gracias!" But not before giving Teisoku, Lex, and Agito one last glare that would make the devil himself shake in his boots.

Rukia had lead her panicked stricken team outside of the academy through the streets of Konoha, She could feel a presence behind her as her genin team walked along side asking questions any new aspiring ninja would. Looking around she finally realized who was following them. It was Sousuke Higarami, Team 1's jounin sensei and her former fling. He hid behind an oblivious old lady who was too busy shopping to notice what the young man was doing. 

Rukia walked over and spoke to the jounin freaking him out a bit "Sousuke" He jumped back as her words sent a  chill up through his spine. "Why are you following me?" Rukia questioned it had gotten on her nerves as the famed playboy of the leaf village just couldn't seem to get over her. 

"F-following you? Pfft I'm not following you I-I'm" Looking around he grabs the old lady by the shoulder bringing her in close. "I'm helping this nice old lady shop" The old lady freaks out believing the jounin to be a thief *"GET AWAY MUGGER!" *Spraying his eyes with mace he crashes to his knees.

"MY EYES!!!! WHAT THE HELL YOU STUPID BITCH!" He barked back at the old lady who continued her unrelenting assault on his eyes. Rukia merely sighed and continued to lead her team out of the village. "RUKIA WAIT!" The jounin pleaded as the old woman pounded him over the head with her purse. Finally leaving the gates of the village they began traversing through the terrain. 

Teisoku had begun smoking his second blunt as his patience began to ware thin. He took a long pull blowing the air so that the rest of his team could smell the intoxicating herb. Rukia quickly felt something and before she could tell her genins anything she pulled Teisoku outta the way who had walked ahead.

*BOOOM!!*


*Spoiler*: __ 








A monster ripped through the woods, Foaming from the mouth ready to attack. "Kill it" The Jounin merely said taking a safe distance back. "YOU WANT US TO KILL THAT!" Teisoku said his high getting the better of him. "See it as training" The jounin merely said as the beast lunged forth.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 10, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi - The Odyssey continues*

Another warm day in Konohagakure, I wonder is this the type of life I'm suppose to lead? The Type of life you intended for me...Mother? I don't know why, or if it's just me but the wind flews a bit softer today. The leaves swirling teasing the ground with their gentle kisses bounce up as the winds kick them high. Like a child being thrown playfully into the sky by it's parents you look for the fall down as much as you look forward to be tossed back up. 

Sensei's been hard at work at her Machine destined to change the world however she won't tell me the details, But i'm sure she knows best so Ill continue to follow. Mom do you remember the days we use to go out for walks? You'd buy me Ice cream and If even though I always dropped the first one you never got mad and would always surprise me with the second one. It'd be the most amazing thing as if a Magician who had accomplished an unimaginable feat, I use to wonder how blessed I was to have a mom like you.

Things sure have changed then, Im a genin now and completed my first mission. My teammates aren't bad at all and we seem to work in our own little special way. I wonder mom what would you say if you were "Kikyo Monkey Wrench now!" Her sensei ordered who was tighten a loose nut. Kikyo nodded and handed her the cold steel wrench. One. Two. Three rotations and the Nut was properly adjusted. Wiping the sweat from her brow with her forehead she admired her work. "What is it?" Kikyo asked 

"Simple my dear Kikyo, It is a mega sonic molecule transmutating hyper bolic atom fusing chemical inducer that breathes life into this stale world we call life" The crazy woman with the round glasses explained. "Of course" Kikyo nodded, She understood what the woman meant. Spending all her time with her she had developed her own crazy language with that lady. In short the scientist meant it was a machine made to create Rainbows. Pressing a button "Now here we go!" The sensei called out as a rainbow shot up into the sky.

*-Else where in Konoha-*

"CAPTAIN!" A frazzled police offer busted in the door of the Police captains private portapotty. "DAMMIT! WHAT IS IT PRIVATE DONT YOU SEE IM BUSY!!" The captain scolded, poots coming out left and right. "LOOK!" Pointing to the sky the Captain dropped the news paper he was reading as the Rainbow shot up into the sky. "DAMMIT IT'S HARUHI! SHES GONNA BOMB THIS PLACE!" The captain bursted through the protapotty pulling up his pants, the toilet paper dangling from the back like a long flat tale. "PRIVATE TELL ALL AVAILABLE POLICE UNITS TO HEAD DOWN TO THE SOUTH AREA OF KONOHA WE'VE GOT A BIG PROBLEM!" "AYE SIR!" The private saluted as he ran off his own way. 

"I'M SURE TO GET THAT PROMOTION ONCE I CATCH HER!!!!!!!! EARLY RETIREMENT HERE I COME!"" The captain called out heading to the sight.

*-Back to Kikyo-*

The Rainbow machine began to sprout mechanical legs and get up on it's own. "Is it suppose to do that?" Kikyo asked in her normal monotone voice. The sensei prepped her glasses watching the beast grow in height. "Hmmm...Kikyo hand me the blueprints will ya" Kikyo nodded and brought her sensei the blue prints to the machine. Looking over carefully the scientist let out a concern "oh". "Is there a problem Sensei" Kikyo asked still not worrying a bit. "Hehe you see when I was building the machine, I had stuck future weapon blue prints on the bottom for future projects...and well"

The Machine sprout up high in the sky unleashing it's rainbowy destruction on Konoha. "It's sorta turned into a walking nuke" She said with a smile. "That is serious" The two turned watching the machine reign it's light down on a nearby house causing it to be coated in a rainbow paint spread including the people inside. The cops finally arriving at the scene. "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!" The captain called out as the Rainbow machine turned to them shining it's light on Private.

"PRIVATE NO!!" The police captain cried out as his favorite unnamed officer was coated in pweety light. "AHHH CAPTAIN IT HURTS!!!" The private exageratted his pain as the light died down. "MY CLOTHES THEIR RUIN! HOW CAN I LIVE ON - UGHHH" The private crashed to the floor pretending to be dead as his uniform was dyed rainbow. "That monster!" The Captain called out truly feeling the destructive power of the walking Rainbow machine. "We should stop it" Kikyo said looking at her sensei. "You're right Kikyo, LETS GO!"


​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2009)

*With Kazuma...*
Kazuma Hatake sits cross legged in front of a tall oak tree in his backyard, panting heavily and staring at over two dozen horizontal notch marks in the bark that go halfway up the tree. Overhead a full moon hangs in the sky, bathing the backyard in a soft silvery light. 

Well halfway up the tree isn't half bad Kazuma thinks to himself. He had been practicing the tree walking exercise for over six hours now with no break. After getting his second wind, Kazuma springs to his feet and prepares himself for another run.

"Kazuma!" a female voice exclaims from behind his back. 

Kazuma turns around and sees his next door neighbor, an old retired Kunoichi who spends her days gardening. She's a big time gossip monger but she's nice enough and always kept an eye out on Kazuma when he was younger. 

"Hey Mrs. Ibiki!" Kazuma tells her. She looks back at Kazuma with a frown however and he already knows what she's going to say, he's seen that  expression too many times for his liking. 

"It's your father," she mutters. 

Kazuma emits an audible sigh, "What has he done now?" 
_
At a local tavern..._
"It's for your own good Hiruma. I'm cutting you off!!" yells a bartender at the door. Behind him curious patrons peek out through the door. 

Hiruma Hatake drunkenly stumbles around in front of the bar and shakes his right fist at the bartender, "What?! My money not good enough for ya?!" he cries. Hiruma slams his right fist into his chest, "You know who I am!?" then he laughs and falls backwards onto his rear end, hitting the sidewalk with a thud. "YOU KNOW WHAT I WAS!?!?" 

The bartender frowns, "Yeah I know what you were...that's why its a shame to see you like this," he turns back into the bar and slams the door shut. 

"YEAH WELL THERE ARE TWO DOZEN OTHER BARS IN THIS VILLAGE ANYWAYS!!!" Hiruma yells back, trying to get back to his feet but falling back down every time.  

Suddenly a hand touches the back of Hiruma's right shoulder. Hiruma slowly turns around and sees his son Kazuma standing over him. "C'mon pops let's go home," Kazuma tells him. He helps his father up by the shoulder, ignoring all the staring faces in the windows of the bar. 

"You're a good son Kazuma!!" Hiruma exclaims loudly, his breath stinking with alcohol. As they slowly make their way down the street Hiruma pats his son on the shoulder, "I remember when you were born...you could literally fit on the palm of my hand!" he says with a laugh, "We Hatake are known for being fashionably late...but you, well you just had to come early. I remember rushing your mother to the hospital that day."

Kazuma narrows his eyes, wishing he would just stop talking. 

"That was the happiest day of my life when I held you in my arms," Hiruma says with a smile, but then he grimaces with a dark expression as if remembering a painful memory, "But those healers...those goddamn healers told me something was wrong with your mother! Said she was bleeding to death and there was nothing they could do...SAID IT WAS A FREAK ACCIDENT!!!" he suddenly roars and disengages from Kazuma. 

He grabs Kazuma by the shoulders and stares intently into his eyes, "I've seen men bring back the dead with forbidden jutsu...things that would blow your mind...but those so called healers couldn't even save a woman from dying from childbirth. CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?!!" 

Kazuma sighs inwardly, not really knowing what to say. He had heard indirectly from others how his father had gone on a rampage in the hospital, destroying everything in sight. It had taken three squads of ANBU Black Ops to restrain him that day. Hiruma hugs Kazuma suddenly, causing Kazuma to become tense. The last time his father had shaken his hand let alone hugged him was beyond Kazuma's memory. 

"Kazuma will you be a good son and help me reclaim my honor?" Hiruma asks him. 

Kazuma nods hesitatingly, "Sure...what do you want me to do?" 

"I'm going to kill myself," his father says with a smile.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 10, 2009)

In Konoha Academy

"Congratulations Megumi, you are now officially a Konoha shinobi." Megumi's academy teacher said handing her the headband.

"Many thanks sensei. I owe this all to you and I'm sure I speak for all when I express my gratitude to you for being such a wonderful sensei." Megumi said bowing as she received the headband.

"Well, although you can come to me whenever you like, I shall certainly miss you.."

The polite conversation went on with most happy with Megumi to speak for them, she was much more confident than the majority there especially with the senseis. Of course a person like the Princess, which was her nickname, would always attract jealousy.

"Heh, what a stuck up cow. Bet she bought her way to genin."

"Yeah, no way a girl like that could pass the tests. Had to have bribed someone"

Two of the boys who had failed the test sat at the back. One brandishing a shiny apple.

"I'm gonna chuck this at her when she leaves.." he grinned, "It'll hurt like hell!"

"Yeah do it!" The other egged on.

After a few minutes Megumi walked outside, proudly shining her headband with her hankercheif, which she would hasten to add she had not used that day. She saw the two boys peering out of the window and she turned around, thinking they were going to wave. As she turned the apple hit her on the cheek extremely hard and she reeled back. She spun her body beautifully and she knelt on the ground, extending her skirt slightly, to prevent the apple from hitting the ground.

She took the apple and bowed to the boys.

"My thanks for your donation to the hungry children of Konoha. If it so pleases you, feel free to hurl more food at me so the unfortunate do not go hungry." She closed her eyes and outstretched her arms as if to turn the other cheek. The boys could not jeer at such a reaction and felt somewhat sheepish, soon to feel even moreso as the intimidating shadow of the academy teacher loomed ominously behind them.

Satisfied, but disappointed that they did not offer more food, Megumi turned, putting the apple into her bag and walking to where the academy teacher had instructed her to go to meet her jounin sensei.

"Blue-san. How exciting." She said smiling.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 10, 2009)

Hero:

It was morning, and he was already in front of the academy doors. He had graduated and become a Genin, but he didn't care about that. He hoped that his missions were paying missions, and that they payed well. Otherwise, he'd leave his pathetic excuse for a team and go find somewhere where he could make some money. 

His eyes were outlined with a tint of black, hinting to lack of sleep. His arms were quivering as he sat down cross-legged, obviously worn down from intense taijutsu training from his father. Now all he could do was wait until someone else decided to show.

Kisuke:

The girl looked over, and spotted another man, this one unfamiliar to her. She blinked, and watched him mimic Shin's movements. She faltered for a bit, but she was caught by Shin again. She tapped him lightly on top of his head with her tiny fist, puffing out her cheeks. *"Don't drop me!"*

She turned to Minori, and wondered what this guy had with her Jounin. *"Sensei, who's the creepy guy following us?"*


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2009)

*Koyaiba*

Koyaiba had tactfully disengaged himself from the insane team 6 and had begun sprinting pell mell through the hallways.
"Alright!" He shouted, sliding to a stop in front of a room full of crowded people. "Which one of you fuckers is my jounin!" 

*-Flashback; A few days ago-*

Congratulations Koyaiba, you're finally a genin!" Koyaiba's instructor said, beaming, as she handed him a headband. "Now all you have to do is turn in the paperwork we sent your parents." Koyaiba glances at the headband curiously. 

"What's the point?"

The instructor straightens a bit, puzzled. "The point? What do you mean?"

"I mean why the fuck do we wear these things on our fucking foreheads? I mean come on, who needs to protect their foreheads?"

"Well-" The instructor starts, but Koyaiba cuts her off.

"I'll bet it's because ninja run so fucking low to the ground. How the fuck are you supposed to get any fucking speed that way? With your fucking arms trailing behind you like little fucking fairy banners or some shit, your entire fucking body spread out a 90 degree angle, what is that shit?"

"Koyaiba, does this really matter?"

"Of course it fucking matters? Who knows what other styles of running await us if we just broaden our fucking minds? We-" Koyaiba continues, but the instructor narrows her eyes suddenly. 

"Koyaiba." She says, trying to get his attention. "Koyaiba?"

"What the fuck do you want woman?"

"You don't have the paperwork do you?"

Koyaiba opens his mouth as if to speak, but closes it. He begins counting off on his fingers, and suddenly..."Victory is mine bitches!" He springs out of his seat and runs to the window. The instructor sighs and makes a few handsigns. Koyaiba flies back to his seat and sighs, handing over a crumpled sheet of paper. The instructor takes it. There's a stick drawing of somebody mauling a demon with a sword scribbled all over the important parental release form. 

"Koyaiba..."

*-End Flashback-*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 10, 2009)

Yuki-

A tall figure rides on the back of a massive dog towards the academy, “Well, today’s the day Grizz…  We finally made it…Genin.” The figure says.

“What?” The dog says taking a long pause, “Oh right!  Genin!” he says, a chuckle rumbling.  

“C’mon puppy, We don’t want to be late.  Sensei could be a hard ass.  Hopefully not.  But who in the hell knows…” The figure says, looking a lot like a boy, .

“Right…Mom packed dog cookies today, right?” The dog says, wagging his tail vigorously. 

“Yes Grizzly, Mom did, but you can‘t have any until we get to the academy.  She told me that specifically.” The figure says in a matter-of-fact way.

“Just one?” Grizzly says, pleadingly.

“No.”  The Girl says, hopping off the dog’s back as they  get to the large building that is the academy.  She looks at her massive partner, then at the doors.  ‘Well, we can go through a wall, use Juujin Bunshin, or he could crawl…  They’d probably make me pay if we go through a wall, soo…Crawl it is.’ the girl thinks to herself, rubbing the back of her neck.  She gets a dog biscuit out of her pocket and walking into the building, “Grizzly!  Lay down!  C’mon boy!” She exclaims to the massive dog.  The dog lays down, tail wagging the whole time as he crawls into the building.

“Oh holy cow!  That’s one…BIG DOG!” A short, blue haired girl exclaims watching the massive dog.

The dark hair girl smoothes out one part of her hair and grins, “He is, but he is the runt, just like me.” She says giggling, tossing the massive pup his treat as he gets in the building.  They walk into the classroom, the blackboard saying in small letters, ‘Blue Regard.  Team 7’.  While hearing yelling and thudding down the hall, not able to hear what’s being said.  The girl sits down, rubbing her shoulder plate lightly as she sets her feet on the table, Grizzly sitting next to her, on the floor.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 10, 2009)

Taron-

Taron ignored everything else as he fought with Bandit. Every time he was knocked down, he got back up and probed Bandit's defenses from a different angle, all the while a plan forming in his head of how to best kill the man.

After being punched it the gut and being sent careening past the girls, he saw out of the corner of his eyes a fairly large explosion. He watched on, not even caring, as Zelman was sent flying out of the train carrage down to his death. 

"I'll Make you pay!!!" Bandit screamed out as he rushed towards the Inuzuka who had collapsed to the ground.

'_There's the opening,_' He thought as he got to his feet and rushed towards the man. With one huge burst of energy, he leapt up and tackled the man and both went flying out of the train.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 10, 2009)

Bertelsen said:


> Kisuke seemed to be treating Shin's kindness in carrying her more as a ride than anything. She actually seemed pretty energetic laughing and pointing as they were going. Shin looked back up at Minori. "Uh you know that Yamato guy that freakin attacked us. Also what the hell happened with the old man that greeted us? They were not awesome at all!"
> 
> As the group was having their talk Haru casually strolled up next to the group jumping in pace with Shin. Shin looked to his right and Haru mimicked his movements exactly. Shin waved his right hand and Haru did the same. Shin did a flip and Haru copied perfectly. "Yo." Haru spoke up suddenly causing Shin to lose his balance momentarily as he freaked out from this person speaking suddenly almost dropping Kisuke. He quickly recoverd. "WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!" YOU DARE MOCK THE AWESOME SHIN!?"
> 
> As Shin yelled Haru was already gone and in stride with Minori. "Ah Minori such lovely leaves on the tree's don't you think? By the way how did your mission go? I'm sure the Hokage would like a progress report on your team so that's why i'm here." Haru lowered the shroud that covered his mouth and smiled as he did to all women he thought were beautiful. His smile grew to a grin as his head lowered itself to her breasts."



"Sure...I have a report for him..." Minori said bitterly as she noticed where Haru's eyes where going. She really couldn't help, but mock his intelligence in the way he was doing it. Minroi always wondered that if she could notice when  Sousuke  was doing it and she punished him for it...why did others think they could get away free of charge?

*"Sensei, who's the creepy guy following us?" * Kisuke spoke up from the back. "Just a jonin from the village, he'll be leaving soon...." Lifted her hand in front of Haru's face before pulling back on her index finger with her thumb. For an added effect she concentrated the chakra in her finger, but not a whole lot or she'd kill him. With a simple flick Haru went skyrocketing in the other direction going through atleast 3 trees. "It's only an hour before we get back to the village."

-*1 hour later*-
Minroi stood in front of the hospital reading for her teams
charts. "Alright...Shin, Kisuke you two can go on home and what not." She tried to hide it, but she was worried. Gatrom checked out fine, but he hadn't woke up yet. "I only hope it isn't anything serious."

-Team 2-
Kayo looked in shock as the huge explosion went off sending Zelmon falling to his death. _"Well I sure didn't like the guy, but to die like that...eww..."_ With that thought out of her mind she rushed for to Hikaru who had passed out obviously pushing herself to hard. Though that wasn't the least of there problems. She snapped her head toward Bandit Mon who charged them out of sheer rage. Hate and anger filled his eyes which is't surprising as no one would want to see their brother fall to their death.

Quckly he apporached, but Taron tackled him and they both tumbled and fell out of the train car into the canyon. "OH HELL! IF I LET THIS KID DIE SENSEI WOULD NEVER FORGIVE HIMSELF! EVEN WORSE HE MIGHT....." Kayo began to think throwing the thought of food that was beginning to plauge her mind out of the window. She got the idea of making a make shift rope out of the wire in her pouch, some things on the train like seat parts and finally her own sash.

Kayo tied one end of the rope to her sash while hooking a pipe with a rather large hook onto the other end. She stood out of the opening twirling the pipe end of the rope and tossed it aiming for Taron...it went straight pass him. "Oh well...I tried atleast sensei won't be to upset" Kayo said as she sat down on the floor. When suddenly the rope snagged almost snatching her out of the car. The large pole managed to hook deep into a good layer of Tarons clothes. Visible upset Kayo did the good thing and pressed her two fingers together expanding, but not as big as eariler due to her not eating in a while.

Just like eariler it sounded as if a train was taking off as Kayo tucked her head, arms and legs into her body and a steam of green chakra shot out. "Human Boulder!" Kayo yelled as she began to roll as fast as she could letting the rope wrap around her as it pulled Taron back up int othe train.

"I better get an award for this..."


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 10, 2009)

"You bastard!!!" Bandit screamed as the two of them fell, his eyes wide with fear. Taron looked over with a crazed look in his eyes. Then with out warning, Taron kicked his leg out at the man, who in turn flew towards a jagged rock and was impaled through the skull.

"*Looks like I won't be seeing you too soon,*" Taron grinned to himself as he saw the pole fly past him. "*I knew there was no way she would let me fall to my death.*" He then grabbed onto the pole's hook which had reached the end of the length of wire.

'_Didn't really expect her to do that, I was just gonna Kawarmi back up,_' He thought with disdain as he lost the opportunity to scare the shit out of his team mates.

The inertia of slowing down was enough to give him a massive head ache, but it was enough for him to survive. He was accelerated up fairly quickly as the Akimichi girl activated her human boulder.

When he figured he was going fast enough, he let go of the hook and was decelerated just enough so that he only had to step up into the train carriage. When he got in and looked around, he saw the pole embedded into the rook and the Akimichi girl in a heap on the floor. All of this had been caused by him letting go, which in turn caused Kayo to rapidly accelerate into the wall. 

"*What's the matter?*" He asked with a cruel grin on his face. "*Weren't expecting me to let go were you?*"


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 10, 2009)

Shin laughed his ass off as soon as he saw Minori flip the bird to Haru and then insued sending him flying. Though he thought he heard Haru say something even as he went flying. "Thank you my lovely fire cracker!' Shin thought he had seen the guy around before but he was a rather strange fellow always being the hokages messenger boy and only lowering his shroud to smile at women. 

*1 Hour Later*

Minori decided to send Kisuke and Shin home after their mission and it seemed that Gatrom was to stay at the hospital. Shin walked home and decided that he had to do some training so that Gatrom wouldn't get hurt next time. Shin had to be more awesome his mind was set on it. He averted his path and went to the training grounds. He spent the remaining of the daylight hitting the logs and touching up his kunai and jutsu skills. When night finally hit Shin was drenched in sweat and decided to head home.

"Man havn't worked out like that in a while. I'm so freakin tired." Shin yawned loudly and his eyes began to become dim. He really had worked to hard after the mission. As he was in front of the door to his house he fell against the door completly passed out and snoring loudly.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 10, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Team Iwagakure*
> 
> Ruri finally appeared finishing her bathroom brake. "Oh you guys beat the Rock monster huh, I knew you could do it" she said patting Jack on his back. "Come On" The jounin lead her team into the village where they're contractor resided in. After hours of traversing harsh rocky trails they finally arrived at a broken down shed. The outside littered with hundreds upon hundreds of broken swords. The banging and clanging of metal could be heard inside.
> 
> ...



Hiro was really put out of this mission as soon as it started. "Question?"
He asked once they got to the field of crystals. He didn't elaborate any more once his team mates turned around to face him, he only pointed towards his eyes.

"Do you realise that there is absolutely no chance. AT ALL of me being able to do this mission? I can sense everything around us but I can NOT sense colour..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 10, 2009)

An ash blonde walks down the streets of Suna, a  in one hand, a book in the other.  Her eyes aglow in excitement, a mischievous grin growing on her face.  The book reads, ‘Blood drips from the ceiling, running down Andrea’s face.  Her new kill giving her a rush of excitement.’  The girl reads, walking into the academy.

“Lul, you’re late, again.” a large man says, he is about 6’5”, covered with scars, has a black trench coat on over the Jounin outfit.  He also has a bandanna on his head.  “You are in squad 2, alone.” he says in a monotone voice.

“S-sorry Bikou-sensei…I woke up late…because I need more sleep than most and…and…” the girl says, bowing her head.

“I get it, now just go meet your sensei at the giant cactus.” he says, pointing out of the room before Lul walks out, putting her book away and taking off towards the giant cactus.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 11, 2009)

*Iwagakure​*
"Do you realise that there is absolutely no chance. AT ALL of me being able to do this mission? I can sense everything around us but I can NOT sense colour...

Everyone fell silent as Hiro said that then sweatdropped. Jack seems to be a little somber, but Akihiko couldn't tell, their sensei was by the entrance not moving. "uhhh... then you'll be back up, we will look for it and you... uhhh... stay here and just help us if... uhhh...? Akihiko groaned "Tell sensei what you should do, sorry..." as he said that Akihiko skipped off in a different direction. The area was pretty large and there was crystals littered everywhere, but none of the colors they needed. Akihiko thought for awhile and... 

"WHAT THE FUCK!!!! I FORGOT WHAT COLOR WE NEEDED!" Akihiko thought for awhile chastising himself in how could he forget such vital information, he then murmured "red gray and... what was that other one?" He thought to himself as he stared at a pure white crystal in front of him admiring its color and how it shines among the duller transparent crystals around it. Then a flash of blue caught his attention and when he looked he thought wow, it looks extremely beautiful as he went closer to the crystal he noticed that there was a small creature there, the creature was about 2 feet small and looked like this: 
It was beautiful Akihiko thought as he touched the crystal and the creature's neck craned towards him openned its mouth and shoot out a blast of cold air that would have hit Akihiko's face if he didnt get out just in time "wow! i want a pet like that" Akihiko said as his childish nature shown out for a few minutes. He quickly scampered however when the creature swooped down at where he was.


*Konoha​*
She tried standing up but promptly fell back in a nearby tree, the blindfold was still in her eyes and she suddenly felt like sleeping. Yeh sleeping isn't so bad right now, she said to herself as she fell asleep in the tree, Kiba on her hand whimpering but a few minutes later also fell asleep with her

An hour or two passed and Fox woke up wondering why she couldnt see anything then she remembered that she blindfolded herself for training. She groaned as she stood up, her body hurts and she swore she had a cramp in the shoulder. Kiba woke up and licked her face and Fox smiled and said "im fine now, dont worry" She and Kiba went back to town with her still in blindfold, she was getting the hang of things. She ate at a nearby restaurant and quickly went home and went back to sleep. She felt really exhausted like someone had interfered with her chakra and drained it out of her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
A teenage girl perhaps 14 or 15, even the girl herself isn't sure really, sits at the edge of a cliff side that spirals high into the sky. Thousands of feet below lays the hidden Stone Village, conveniently nestled right in the middle of a giant mountain chain that runs all around it, providing natural defense against invaders. 

"Geez! Why does she always have to climb so high?" a ninja with an ANBU mask asks his partner. He shivers slightly at the severity of the wind at this height. These two ninja stand about 200 meters away from the girl, observing quietly. They are both her bodyguards and watchdogs at once, because she is a weapon that the Village dearly values, or to put it better, what lays within her is a weapon of great value...a weapon of mass destruction. 

"Hey Sparrow! How much longer are you gonna be up here!" cries the ANBU ninja. 

The girl looks towards the two Ninja and smiles at them. Her bright purple eyes seem to glow with a subtle flicker of light. "Sorry! Just wanted to talk with some of my friends!" she calls back. A flock of tiny birds, including sevreal tiny sparrows, hover around her, chirping loudly. 

"Later guys," Sparrow whispers to the birds. Then she stands up and takes a divers position at the edge of the cliff. "Race you two to the village!" she yells at the two Ninja before nosediving off the cliff. 

"AGH!!!!! NOT AGAIN!!! TSUCHIKAGE-SAMA WILL KILL US IF SHE DIES!" screams the ANBU in alarm. He and his partner quickly chase after her, hopping along the rocky ledges that spiral down to the village below. 

Meanwhile Sparrow calmly dives like a streamlined missile downwards to the village thousands of feet below. She feels the wind hit her face and her ash blond hair flutters all about her face making her feel slightly euphoric. Suddenly Sparrow feels a tingling in the back of her brain and a voice speaks to her in her mind, a voice as deep as the ocean and expansive as the sky...

*"Sparrow you're going to give me a heart attack!"* the voice yells at her. In her mind she hears the voice as female. 

Sparrow laughs at the thought of a giant tailed demon getting a heart attack as she hurls headfirst down the cliffside, "What you won't let me die anyway, right!?" 

*"Well you can't assume that I'll always be there to save your bacon!"* the voice responds indignantly, "*Don't take advantage of my kindness!" *

"Admit it you like me and wouldn't know what to do without me!" Sparrow responds with a laugh. 

The voice snorts derisively in response, *"Hmpf! Anytime now!" *

Sparrow quickly reaches into her pouch, pulling out a silver tri pronged grappling hook attached to long length of chord. She spins the grapple around in the air rapidly and tosses it upwards towards the cliffside. The hook digs in deep and Sparrow hangs on for dear life, the rope stretches out like a bungee chord and she bounces up and down in the air, narrowly avoiding the cliff side by mere inches. 

"YAHOO!!!" Sparrow yells with joy as she slowly spirals downwards towards the village below via the chord. 

After landing Sparrow casually pulls on the chord with a flick of her wrist and it falls down to her feet. Just a second later the two ANBU ninja appear like blurs behind her. 

"DAMMIT SPARROW!!" they yell at her. 

Sparrow winks mischievously at them, "Sorry I won't do it again I promise. Cross my heart!"  

"That's what you said the other hundred times!" they scream back.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Team 2*

After saving the passengers and restoring some sort of order to the train team two headed for the land of steam. Far from the scene near the cliffs that watch the rail road over head stand two silhoutted figures. Wearing thick long black leather over coat hoodies watching over as the train dissapears into the horizon. One of them sits down dangling his feet over the cliff while resting his elbom on the other. The other stands dignified behind him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









"Geez, Karon promised us she'd kill him. What a huge let down" The one sitting down says. His voice sounding young and lazy as he comments on what occured. He shakes his head like a dissapointed mother would at the death of Karon. "She could not deliver" A deeper voice came from the back, It came from the man who stood watching the scenes behind him. He dared not lose his posture as it was a sign of rebels to do such a thing.

"How are we suppose to catch them monster kids with Jounin all around" The Young one comments taking out a neatly wrapped piece of candy from his pocket and unfolding it. "Their called Jinchuuriki" His voice scaring the younger one causing him to drop his candy down the cliff.

*PTT PTT PTT*

The candy dissapearing down the large canyon below. "Oh what the hell man that was my last piece of candy!" The Young one scolded becoming upset at his lost. The older one flicked the back of his hooded head "Let's go nows not the time to act with haste" He started to walk from the scene as the young one got up and followed. "Ya serious? Ughh you damn old people and you're slow ass ways. Well Leader better not think I'm walking all the way over here again my fucking feet hurt" The young one complained as he continued to follow his senior.

The older one ignores him as he continues walking. The younger finally catching up to him complaining "How are we suppose to catch them damn Monster kids going at a snails pace!" He said his arms down by his waist as he tries to reason with his senior. The senior raises his head enough for us to see his eyes, A blazing Sharingan could be seen. " Their called Jinchuuriki and We will catch them one by one. Make no mistake" The two continued to walk back to their base. 

The rest of the mission went without a hitch. Team 2 delivered the watch to the mayor of the Steam City and went back to the village. The train ride was breezy to say the least as the genin almost fell off the train several times due to being station at the broken one. Arriving back at Konoha Neiko bid his team farewell as he reported the incident and how the mission went to the Hokage.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2009)

Suna.

Kurohara was already outside, like clockwork. 6am he had showered and had a light breakfast, nutritionally balanced and designed to give a slow release of energy throughout the day. He carried out a few stretched before going to work on his shuriken post. He practised his highest rank jutsu, Soushouha and the kunai floated infront of him. One after the other they travelled at great velocity towards the post. 4 of 6 hit the target, 2 hit the bullseye. Though he had practised a lot it was nowhere near as accurate as the chuunin or the jounin in the village. He set some time aside to make sure it got the attention it deserved, as accuracy was the only form of attack for Kurohara.

His parents peered at him from the window. He was a killer. A boy he had grown up with had been swiftly killed, without hesitation due to an order that was misunderstood. Kurohara took things literally and would always do what he was told. He had made it quite clear that orders from the higher ups was more important than anything else. His mother flinched everytime she heard the thunk of the kunai hitting the tree.

after a half hour Kurohara went off to Academy for a formality. He and a few others had passed the test, and he was now a genin. He  would go into missions without a heart. They wondered if it was a good thing or a bad thing. 

He sat patiently in the classroom waiting for the others to arrive, quietly reading a book on the poisons found in the Suna region

Konoha.

Megumi walked down the hall after having shown her father the headband. He had made the trip especially down to congratulate her. He didn't ask about the red mark on her cheek as if she did not bring it up, it was probably something she had already handled herself. With a smile on her face she made her way to the classroom where her jounin was to be.

"I believe it's.." Megumi started, thinking to herself when she was cut off by a lot of noise. She saw a boy, Koyaiba was his name if she remembered correctly

"Alright!" He shouted, sliding to a stop in front of a room full of crowded people. "Which one of you fuckers is my jounin!" 

"My what colourful language. Perhaps that is how he used to being addressed." Megumi went up to the boy and said in her usual soft spoken voice. "Hello you fuck-head, my fucking name is Megumi. I believe our fucking jounin is Blue fucking Regard fucking san. The fucking classroom which we are meant to be in is fucking there." she said smiling. Oddly despite the incredible amount of swears it was not offensive in the slightest but did sound horribly eerie and strange

"Did I do that right? I'm not terribly familiar with using such language but I do find it rather interesting." her smile was radiant, "You're Koyaiba right? I remember you from Academy but I do not believe we have spoken. Oh!"

Megumi was caught by surprise at a huge dog and an owner waltzing into the classroom they were to go into. "I believe thats three of us. Shall we go fuck-head?" she smiled and led the way.

Of course she knew who Koyaiba was, everyone did. The loud mouth had often made his views on women quite clear and Megumi had decided to call him fuck-head from now on. She was quite determined to one day kick his derriere for such comments.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2009)

"Expansion Jutsu!"

"Wow...your great Kayo!"

"Yea for being so small compared to the rest of us you can expand just as good. I think I'm sorta jealous..."

"How can you be jealous...your a guy?"

The kids just outside of Kayo's house talked with cursioutiy and praise as Kayo showed that she was able to expand a little big larger now. As most already know the Akimichi clan was known for there rather hefty size which was the meduim for their Hiden jutsu. So watching one of the clan members us the expansion jutsu was hardly that interesting unless they could expand an abnormal size, that is until Kayo was born. She was the first Akimichi in the entire clan history to be as small and skinny as she was.

So someone of her size in the Akimichi clan was unheared of and even more was the fact she could expand to the same size as those bigger than herself. This kind of made her a local celeb around her clan which is way people see the pride of the Akimichi clan inside.

"It was good talking to you guys again, but I have to go visit a friend. Let's talk another time kay?" With goodbyes and see you later's Kayo made her way over to the Yamanaka side of town to pay a visit. It was usually a tradition for head families children to be on the same team and part of the Ino-Shika-Cho trio, but the fact that their names this year didn't coincide and that they weren't on the same team caused it not to happen this year. Even so their teamwork was still top notch just so they could prove a point.

Kayo walked up to the large and very well decorated buidling. It wasn't missable as it was the largest building with numerous colored flowers and a large garden in front of it. She walked up the stone steps toward the door and began to knock softly. A couple of minutes went by before someone answered that someone was mister Yamanaka himself.

"Sorry to brother you Mr. Yama, but Kioshi is here isn't he?...." The man greeted her with a warm smile before letting her in the house. "Good to see you to Kayo. Kioshi is just right down the hall, make yourself at home and...tell your father and mother I said hello." With a thumbs up she perceeded down the hall to meet up with her best friend.

"Yo, Ki-Oh-Shi whatcha up too?" She said going into the living room his favorite place. The blond haired and stormy blue eyed Yamanaka took his face out of a book he was reading and turned after hearing his name called. "Kayo, back from your mission already huh? So I'm guessing your hungry aren't you?"

"Hahaha...you know me too well Kioshi."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto heads towards the coastline, walking through a dense mist that seems to get denser the closer he gets to home. This doesn't bother Misuto one bit though, because he's just at home in the mist as he is in the water. He can literally smell the coastline with his shark like sense of smell. 

With every step he takes the waft of the salt water sea breeze makes his nose tingle, until finally he reaches home, the small niche by the sea where the Hoshigake clan lives. The Mist seems to clear like a curtain being parted before Miusto's eyes as he enters the outer boundary of the clan village. This parting of the mist is of course by design. 

"Ah what an ugly shithole!" Misuto exclaims, but he'd have it no other way. This is where he was born and made his first kill, among many other infamous firsts. The village is composed of a series of large communal log houses, and various Tipi style structures made of shark skin and animal hide. Beyond the village stretches the vast sea which Misuto could play in all day if he had his choice. 

As Misuto walks towards his home, a large log cabin, suddenly he feels a tingling sensation run up and down his spine. His killer's sense as he so often calls it. "Anyone home!?" he growls. 

Misuto instinctively barrel rolls to his left just as a blur of speed slams into the ground, creating a blast crater, where he was just standing. Misuto lands on his feet and draws two large serrated kunai in one smooth motion. 

He stares down his opponent who looms over him like a monstrous demon. The figure wields a large meat cleaver style sword and points it at Misuto's face. 

"Oh you wanna have a little fun huh?" he snarls with a grin, spinning both kunai around. The figure charges him in a blinding burst of speed. Misuto backpedals in response, channeling his chakra into his feet and literally sliding backwards across the soil, kicking up dirt in his wake. The figure however easily keeps pace with him. 

"EAT THIS!!"  Misuto hurls the two large kunai at the figures midsection, then stops suddenly, putting on the brakes. He flips over the figure, drawing another kunai and landing behind his attackers back. The figure however calmly spins his meat cleaver sword around in a whirling motion, so fast that Misuto can barely see. An explosion of chakra radiates out of the blade and knocks away the two kunai then knocks Misuto flat on his ass. 

Misuto curses under his breath and attempts to spin to his feet but the figure pins him to the ground, slamming his boot heel into Misuto's chest. "You're late..." the figure hisses in a low voice. 

"Yeah well uh sorry I was only traipsing through the fuckin' swamp looking for a fuckin Ox Tiger. You think that was fun?!" 

*PAPOW!*

The figure kicks Misuto across the jaw, drawing blood. "Watch your tone boy!" 

Misuto grins a bloody grin as he looks up at the figure, not a man, or a mysterious assassin, or a demon, but a woman a very terrifying looking woman with blue shark like skin and long flowing blue hair...

"I love you too mom!" Misuto snarls in a clear sarcastic tone.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2009)

- _*Yamanaka Household*_ -

"All that really happened? Own your very first mission nonetheless?" Kioshi questioned in shock. Kayo and him sat on the floor in his room conversating about how both their days went. This was a common thing between both of them. It could be consider somewhat of a habit if it made others happy and someone who needed to label it.

"I got so sick of having bombs thrown at me and explosions that I dumped all my paper bombs on the way back." Kioshi shot Kayo a look that questioned what she just said causing her to smile. "Okay, maybe I didn't dump all of them, but I did dump most of them...." This type of conversation went on for awhile before Kayo thought it was time for her to leave.

"Oh yea, before I go where's ya sister? If I remeber right she just became a genin like us didn't she?" Kayo asked as they walked toward the door.

"She's meeting up with her sensei at the academy now. I'll tell her you said high when she comes back. See ya later!" They waved to each other goodbye and Kayo left deciding to make her way toward the training ground having restock her energy supply after eating like a beast a Kioshi's house. She casually made her way toward her destination entering the forest just outside the village. Being out here gave her sometime to think about things like her teammates, what she had to eat, what her sensei thought of her, what she had to eat, what kind of ninja she wanted to become, and what she was going to eat.

"I'll have to remember to make Neiko-sensei pay for my next outing. Mr. Fancy pants can afford it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

*With Kazuma...*
A hail of shuriken spin through the air like buzzsaws hitting a human sized target dummy made of wood. The small palpable thuds of metal on wood sound off rapidfire as each Shuriken hits. A few in the neck, the face, and mostly the midsection. 

Kazuma walks towards the dummy and silently retracts each shuriken. As he works his way towards the midsection his eyes focus on a shuriken embedded deeply in the abdomen. He traces his index finger along the area. That's where you stab yourself when you commit Seppuku he thinks to himself. You cut yourself right across the abdomen and then...

He stares up at the neck. Then someone else, preferably an honored family member or friend, decapitates you. Kazuma shudders slightly at the thought. His father words suddenly flood unbiddingly into his mind. 

"I'm going to kill myself..." 

"I'm going to kill myself..." 

How could he ask such a thing of me? Is he that tired of life? Kazuma wonders, and then he asks himself the most important question. Can I go through with it? 

Kazuma has always known deep down on some fundamental level that his father will never be the man he once was. He also knows that his father secretly blames him for the death of his mother. As he plucks out the final shuriken and tosses it into his weapons pouch Kazuma can't help but feel a little bitter at being blamed for something he never had any say in. 

"He acts like he's the only one who lost something," Kazuma mutters aloud. At least he spent all those years with her, I never even got to know her. 

*BLAM!*

Suddenly he punches the wooden practice dummy in its face. The dummy rattles backwards but stays upright. "It's not my fault," he mutters through gritted teeth, under his mask. 

*BLAM!  *

He punches the dummy even harder causing it to shake. "It's not my fault!" Kazuma exclaims. 

"IT'S NOT MY FAULT!!" 

*BABLAM!*

Kazuma blasts the dummy in the face again with all his strength and the dummy uproots out of its bindings and flips backwards onto the ground. Kazuma looks at his right fist, it's covered in blood and tiny splinters are embedded into his knuckles. He exhales in relief and shakes his head at the dummy, "Sorry," he mumbles apologetically before kneeling down and placing the dummy back upright. 

He suddenly realizes with a maturity beyond his years that he can't worry over things he has no power to change or affect. All he can do is just ride the wave as it comes. Feeling much better he walks off to go clean and bandage his bloody knuckles.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 11, 2009)

*Konoha*

She watched as the Jounin interacted with her sensei, before being sent flying by her attack. She wiggled for a bit, before closing her eyes, falling asleep on Shin's back.

*1 Hour Later...*

She was standing in front of the hospital, nodding. She would have to get much better next time in order to keep up with her teammates. As she walked home, she made a mental note to go pick some flowers, and give them to Gatrom tomorrow. It was night by the time she got back, and she changed out of her clothes into her pajamas, before plunking herself down onto her bed, and sleeping the night away.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2009)

- *Kayo *-

The gate for entering the training ground was in sight as Kayo slowly took her time. Before entering jumped over to a nearby rock that sat in front of the entrance some distance away, but a had a good view of the inside of the forest. Well the rock was more like a boulder standing about 8ft give or take an inch or so. She sat down and slung her legs over letting them dangle underneath her as she placed her palms on the ground for support.

A gentle breeze came by picking leaves off the tees. They danced around with out a care in the world...which is pretty obvious since they don't live in the human sense. Rocking her legs back and forth Kayo looked at the surrondings around her and then into the sky humming to herself. "It's fine if you forget, it's fine if you can't feel it. I've patched up the scrapes in my heart...." She went on humming to herself this way for awhile totally forgeting what she was coming here for.

"It's good to enjoy some alone time once in awhile. I know me being a skinny Akimichi is a shock and everything, but I really don't see myself that much more better than the others." It was a thought that always came into her mind and deep inside it felt good to finally just come out and say it. Even if she felt this way Kayo had a feeling there would be those few who would make it seem bigger than what it was. There would also be those jealous of her and it really wouldn't surprise her if there was a few like hat now.

"Well...let's forget about that now" She said to herself jumping off the rock. "I'll get a few minutes or an hour of training in and head back toward the village."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 11, 2009)

The dark haired girl looks up as the two fellow genin get into the room, “Yo.  Megumi, Koyaiba.” calmly saying, giving Koyaiba a glare.  “You our team mates?” she says, grinning at Grizzly, “We’re going to kick your ass one day Koyaiba.”  They both say in unison.  Grizzly shakes his head, covering the new arrivals in dog drool.

“Good one Grizz!” the girl exclaims, tossing a treat to the massive dog.  “Look, I want to keep this civil.  This…Blue Regard, whoever he is, is a jounin.  Koyaiba, don’t make any stupid comments that could get us kicked out of being genin.  Megumi…just…be yourself.” the girl says.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> - *Kayo *-
> 
> The gate for entering the training ground was in sight as Kayo slowly took her time. Before entering jumped over to a nearby rock that sat in front of the entrance some distance away, but a had a good view of the inside of the forest. Well the rock was more like a boulder standing about 8ft give or take an inch or so. She sat down and slung her legs over letting them dangle underneath her as she placed her palms on the ground for support.
> 
> ...



Geez I overdid it Kazuma thinks inwardly as he looks at his busted fist. The bloody knuckles of his right hand ache and throb and he starts to come to the realization that he might've broken a bone or even fractured his hand. 

He contemplates visiting a healer, but decides against it. I can fix this up myself when I get back home he thinks. 

As Kazuma exits the training ground he walks past a petite blond girl. Her face seems familiar to him and Kazuma quickly assumes he must've seen her around at the academy. However he can't quite remember her name. 

He stares at her blond hair and guesses she might be from the Yamanaka clan. She's probably a medical kunoichi he figures, the way he always assumes every female must be a medical ninja of some type. It's not that he doesn't think females can't be combat ninja or underestimates them, he just hasn't met one who actually _could_ fight. The 5th Hokage was a long time ago afterall and even for all her physical strength she was still a med Ninja. 

Kazuma clears his throat and smiles at the girl, but his smile is concealed by the black mask concealing the lower portion of his face. 

"Um...excuse me do you have some bandages or a small first aid pack by any chance?" he asks her, flashing her his right bloody hand.

I hope she doesn't think I'm some kind of nutjob or something he thinks. "I had a bad run in with a training dummy..." he adds, feeling slightly like an idiot.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 11, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Bright.

The Light was bright as it had managed to bully itself through the curtain forming a narrowing road of color. The warmth of the sun was welcomed, my body sore as If i had been through one hell of a war. My vision was still blurry as I fell in and out of consciousness. My mothers words replaying my head like a broken record, Recalling fond memories in scattered pathwork.

"Ryoumo you're becoming quite the lady"

"Ryoumo I'm proud of you"

"Ryoumo, I love you"

I clench the sheets and grit my teeth fighting that emerging overwhelming feeling of wanting to cry. I thought If I got angry enough it would replace the sadness. Finally managing to control the feeling and the tears however when I opened my eyes I found darkness. The feeling of a strange and foreign fabric over my eye. Lifting my hand I trace the new found accessory.

"The doctors did all they could however" A militant voice could be heard, one that could control armies with a single speech and level countries with a single command. It was my father, Rasetsu Uchiha standing at the doorway adorning a blazing new Uchiha Kimono. The red and dark blue streaks following him as he walked over. "They were unable to save you're eye" 

His words like a trigger as the memories came flooding back in the same patchwork style. The feeling of the cold steel raping my flesh followed by the maniacal laughter, that undying laughter. "What about Minasoko?" The mute girl who for once in my life had treated me like a regular person, I just had to know if she was okay. "She's okay nothing more then a few bruises"

My father through me his familar glare that would be followed by that recited speech about Uchiha Pride. "You have lost any and all potential of mastering the Sharingan" His words so strange to me, As if they hadn't even been meant for me. I just watch him head towards the door leaving me these parting words "If only you're brother were here, we'd have a fitting heir to the throne" With that he left like any father would.

For the next couple of days I recovered at the hospital. The nurses coming in cleaning and bandaging my wounded eye, They had to take extra care of me after all I am the Uchiha Princess. Once I was discharged I headed towards my secret hiding spot that I shared with Minasoko. Though Alfred would be worried I had no intention nor desire to head home at the moment.

I arrived to empty lot, No one there in sight. Checking all the familar places I ended my search a large plain. The trees surrounding the grassy area like a hungry audience, A bit fitting area for any shinobi battle. I laid down on the floor with my new found hair cut. I done it myself, cutting it to my shoulder something that nearly gave my nurse a heart attack. I enjoyed the breeze as I closed my one functioning eye, the other hidden with a black eye patch and dozed off.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Geez I overdid it Kazuma thinks inwardly as he looks at his busted fist. The bloody knuckles of his right hand ache and throb and he starts to come to the realization that he might've broken a bone or even fractured his hand.
> 
> He contemplates visiting a healer, but decides against it. I can fix this up myself when I get back home he thinks.
> 
> ...



Not paying much attention to whats around her Kayo thinks about some rather important issues. It was the usual of what an Akimichi would think about. What she was going to have for breakfast, brunch, lunch and dinner not to mention the ocassional twenty or so snacks inbetween then. While during all that thinking Kayo herself was beginning to get hungry as her stomach gave a low growl. I mean he had to have been what? Atleast half an hour since she had eaten at Kioshi's house?

_"Maybe I shoud head back to get something to eat instead. I mean it's been about half an hour or so since I last had something to eat...hasn't it?"_ She thinks to herself not paying attention to the apporaching company.

"Um...excuse me do you have some bandages or a small first aid pack by any chance?" he asks her, flashing her his right bloody hand.

Kayo turns cocks her head to the side like a confused dog as she stared at the male's hand. _"What the hell? Is this dude some kind of freak?"_ She thinks to herself not knowing she was saying what the boy was thinking. "I had a bad run in with a training dummy..." he adds after a brief silence.

"Well...let me look at your hand..." Kayo asked with concern in her voice. She gently took the boy's hand in her's and looked over it for any serious injuries, that is until she realized she had no idea what she was doing. "....To tell ya th truth kid I have no idea what the hell I"m doing. I don't even know why I took your hand, out of concern I'd guess" She said as he began speaking. She finally stared him straight in the eyes taking in his appearance.

It was on the type of her tongue that she knew he's name, but couldn't think of it. She looked at him up and down thinking that he was somewhat attractive when she spotted his silver haired which caused the bulb in her head to go off. "Ye-Yea I know you now. Your that Hatake kid from class I'd remember that hair from anywhere. We'll if you want your hand check the only medical ninja I know is Minroi-sensei so going to see her is best, but I heared she sort of a bitch."

Waiting for Kazuma's answer something of great interest caught Kayo eye. "Is...that the Failchiha girl?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> "Well...let me look at your hand..." Kayo asked with concern in her voice. She gently took the boy's hand in her's and looked over it for any serious injuries, that is until she realized she had no idea what she was doing. "....To tell ya th truth kid I have no idea what the hell I"m doing. I don't even know why I took your hand, out of concern I'd guess" She said as he began speaking. She finally stared him straight in the eyes taking in his appearance.
> 
> It was on the type of her tongue that she knew he's name, but couldn't think of it. She looked at him up and down thinking that he was somewhat attractive when she spotted his silver haired which caused the bulb in her head to go off. "Ye-Yea I know you now. Your that Hatake kid from class I'd remember that hair from anywhere. We'll if you want your hand check the only medical ninja I know is Minroi-sensei so going to see her is best, but I heared she sort of a bitch."
> 
> Waiting for Kazuma's answer something of great interest caught Kayo eye. "Is...that the Failchiha girl?"



Kazuma nods his head at the girl, "Oh right..." he mumbles. Inwardly scolding himself for assuming that she was a medical ninja just because of her gender. Never judge a book by its cover he thinks. 

"Yeah guess I'll visit this Minori person then," he adds in a slightly uncomfortable tone, though he probably will just end up going back home and dipping his hand in a bucket of cold ice water.   

"Well sorry for bothering you. Have a nice day," Kazuma tells the girl and then bows his head towards her. He notices the Uchiha girl that Kayo calls out to, staring at her for several seconds, before walking off.

As he walks away it suddenly occurs to him that he didn't ask the girl her name but he shrugs it off and continues onwards, figuring he'll see her around again.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2009)

Kayo waved off to Kazuma as he made he's way back toward the village. While she on the other hand strolled her way over to the Uchiha girl who suddenly had caught her eye. Slowly she walked over toward the, as Kayo liked to say, self proclaimed "Uchiha Princess." She often mocked this and knew she was full of herself. "She maybe the worse of those elite clans. I'm going to somewhat enjoy this."

Kayo walked to the head of the sleeping girls body and bent over staring directly into her face. She took noticed of the eye patch, but she kept the humour of it inside her not wanting to laugh while she wasn't able to see it. 

"HEY FAILCHIA PRINCESS! WAKE UP!" Kayo screamed hoping to jolt her out of her sleep.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 11, 2009)

It was morning, and Kisuke woke up with a tired look on her face. Her muscles were sore from the last mission, and she sluggishly put her clothing on, before walking out the door. Her father grunted, wondering what was up with her daughter. _It was only a D-Rank mission...At least she didn't use that power. Would have been pretty nasty for her teammates._

She stopped by the shops to grab some breakfast, before heading to the flower shop. After getting a few daffodils (she didn't know what to get, but her bugs reacted to these the most), she headed towards the hospital. She entered, and after being escorted to Gatrom's room, placed the flowers on the night stand. She took a seat next to his bed, a frown on her face.

*"I'm sorry Gatrom, for not being able to help you. I tried, but I wasn't of much use. Please forgive me..."* She lowered her head, wondering how she would be able to make it up to Gatrom when he woke up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2009)

*Team 7*

Koyaiba looked at Megumi and the inuzuka girl with a giant dog."What the fuck? I don't think you fuckers understand...I'm looking for my team. My ninja team. Not a fucking alright? Though a sandwich would be nice about now...*hint hint fuckers*," he mutters, glancing around. "So where are they?" He threw a questioning look back at the girls.

And then a horrible thought struck him.

"Oh fuck no..." He muttered in horror as his eyes found the girls' headbands. "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck......." His eyes rolled back in his head and he began spasming uncontrollably, mouth frothing as his body hit the floor. His arms an legs twitched wildly, knocking chairs over and sending several unlucky people sprawling to the floor. 

_They didn't._ He thought to himself as his body flailed. _Nobody's that much of an ass..._

But they had.

They _had_.

They had put Koyaiba in a team with 2 women.

Well, at least there would be plenty of snacks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto wipes his bleeding lower lip with the flat of his right hand and gets up to his feet, sneering at his mother, the sword wielding she demon that she is. Her name is Niri Hoshigake, better known as "The Piranha of the Mist," to her enemies. 

"Come with me my little minnow!" his mother hisses at him. She turns around and walks towards their log cabin home. 

Misuto sticks his middle finger at her as she turns her back to him. "Sure coming mommy dearest!" Misuto says in a mocking tone. 

*PAPOW! *

His mother kicks her right leg in whir of motion, launching a small stone at his face. Misuto curses aloud while clutching his face, blood pouring out of his nose. "Boy oh boy am I going to enjoy ripping out your fuckin throat one of these days!" Misuto snickers at her, while licking up the blood on his upper lip with his tongue. 

His mother waves the back of her right hand at him, "I look forward to that day my dear little minnow," she hisses back, entering the front door of the cabin. Before Misuto enters he makes sure that there are no traps waiting for him at the door or threshold. He remembers fondly once how his mother had rigged a guillotine on the inside of the door to catch him off guard, he was only ten at the time. Good times...Misuto thinks with a grin. 

As he enters the cabin he can smell the delicious scent of raw fish. In the center of the log cabin is a giant salmon, still very much alive and wriggling around on the floor. Misuto can feel his mouth water as he eyes the fish. 

"I made you dinner," his mother says casually as she sits on a chair covered in whale skin. On the wall next to her she props up her meat cleaver sword. Misuto reaches out to grab the Salmon but his mother slaps his hands in a blur. 

"Wash your hands first!" she rebukes him. Misuto glares at her, "Whatever..." he mumbles then hocks an enormous lugy onto the palms of his hands and rubs it around until the dirt is washed away. Misuto doesn't find this disgusting at all. In fact Humans are more then 90 percent water anyway he figures. The young genin sits down cross legged on the floor and rips the salmon in half with his bare hands. He opens his jaws wide revealing his pointy rows of shark's teeth and chomps down.

"So I heard that your sensei is Kabure," she tells her son. 

Misuto nods with a full mouth, "Yeah I'm gonna kill that friend!" he responds, spitting out fish particles and small bones as he speaks. 

"Yes it's good to have goals, but don't underestimate him my little minnow. He could probably give your uncle Arlong a run for his money," she says.

Misuto shrugs then rips off the head of the salmon with his teeth. The eyeballs of the fish explode in his mouth. "Well this little minnow is gonna grow up to be a Great White and then all you fuckers better watch out! Cause I'm gonna bring the fuckin pain down on all of ya!"  

"You make me proud to be your mother," she tells her son.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 12, 2009)

*Iwagakure​*
"wow! i want a pet like that" Akihiko said as his childish nature shown out for a few minutes. He quickly scampered however when the creature swooped down at where he was.

Akihiko stood up and scampered about doing his summoning jutsu, while doing it the creature hit him with a cold blast and he evaded however his feet got hit by it and he felt his left foot getting numb. The creature screeched and hit him in the stomach with a headbutt. Akihiko was pummelled a few inches backward his hands still forming the seal, but it wasnt ready yet. He dodged almost all the ice blast seeing that it was kind of slow, but the headbutts and the tail attacks from the said creature was faster and hit him more than he would like. As the countdown was done there was another creature that attacked him in his right side, which made him release the seal prematurely "shit" Akihiko huffed as the summoning seal got cancelled. "this is not good" he said to himself as a total of three creature's surrounded him and attacked him all at once.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 12, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi*

*KKRSSH!!!*

The Rainbow's machine beam of happiness tores through the ground uplifting trees and nearly dying an old lady in it's rainbowy evilness. It lets out a foul scream into the air as if it was in severe pain "GIGIGIGI!" Kikyo and her sensei looked on not batting an eye. The police men who had arrived were too afraid to do anything and many of them had soiled themselves. The Police captain on the other hand was determined to get his promotion.

"STOP MESSING AROUND!"

He cried out as they fired a bomb at the beast via rocket launcher.

*BOOM!!*

The Rainbow machine titled back and forth, swaying from the concussive blow of the blast. The traumatized shop owner leaves his therapist office pouring out how shocked he was to seeing a giant lizard dog earlier in the day. Needless to say coming back out and seeing police officers fighting a rainbow machine with legs was not helping. Taking out his medications he chucked a handful in his mouth and returned back into the office for another session.

"LETS DO THIS!" The scientist formed a couple of handsigns and with a one single breath let out a massive fireball. *GRRSSHH!! *The flames wrapped around the melting changing it's originally shape as the blazing heat disfigured it. The police captain saw the women fighting the machine with Ninjutsu and quickly realized he could lose all chance of a promotion should she beat it. "NO YOU WONT!" He ran up ahead clenching his fist, his fellow police officers all dumbfounded. *"WHAT ARE YOU DOING CAPTAIN!"* "CAPTAIN FALCON!" One of them screams from the back as the captain reaches the metal work beast.

"FALCON PUNCH!" 

*BBOOOONNNNNNNNG*

The metal echoed through the streets as the captain laid his strongest attack on the walking factory. A move that has knocked out thousands of criminals and vagabonds. "WAY TO GO CAPTAIN THEIRS NO WAY IT COULD SURVIVE THAT!" His loyal private yelled out. The beast however did survive it, Changing it's beam of light on him he ruin his uniform like he did the others.

Kikyo's sensei landed on the floor breathing heavily "The Charges have been planted Kikyo, You detonate it I can't watch" The scientist turned around not wanting to see the death of her creation. "Boom" Kikyo merely said as she pressed the button. However their was no explosion, The scientist slowly turned around to see what was going on when...

*KABOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!*

The Explosion ripped it's legs off causing it to crash into the nearby river finally ending the madness. Numerous days passed after that, The property damage was rebuilt and repaired while the rainbowed hippie dyed uniforms spent a week at the cleaners. They never did find their infamous bomber haruhi as it turns out the man had picked up dog hair instead of Kikyo's hair during the evidence collection. The Police captain has yet to be get his promotion and in fact has been demoted to private. For now Kikyo's odysessy comes to an end.​


----------



## Michellism (Dec 12, 2009)

*Lyra Sunameko*

"LET ME GO!" The frantic screaming bellows out into the streets becoming quite a commotion as others gather around. A small frail teenager in the clutches of Lyra's vice grip jaws. He had made the sore mistake of wearing an animal costume to advertise a nearby pet shops product and she mistook it for the real thing. "COME ON DOGGIE DON'T FIGHT IT! IM HUNGRY!" Lyra said as she shook him around like a rapid dog.

LET ME GO PLEASE! I'M NOT A DOG! I'M A BOY! A REAL BOY!" He screamed out trying to convince the girl as tears poured from his eyes. The pain was excruciating, He could hear his collar bone bending to the will of the Jinchuuriki's jaw. "I WON'T FALL FOR THAT AGAIN!" Lyra said as she placed her hands against his shoulder trying to use the leverage to rip off his artificial flesh. "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!?" When Lyra means she won't fall for it again, She means this isn't the first time shes attack mascots.

*"LYRA!"* The commanding tone causing her to let go as she casual brought her gaze up to the source. Using the distraction the nearby civilians dragged the bleeding boy away. A heavily armored mist anbu stood atop of a neary telecommunication pole and looked down on her. Lyra looked to the side avoiding eye contact with the man as blood trickled down her fangs and lips*."The Mizukage wishes to see you"* Appearing behind her like a shadow, His speed was too say the least impressive.

He guided the girl to the office with his hand behind her back, she walked with her head down like a scolded child. The villagers looked at her with execrable stares wishing only death and misfortune on the young child. Because she doesn't have a family the ANBU have been appointed to watch over her since she was a kid and she has come to see them as the closest thing to family. The Mizukage, Arlong Hoshigake, Plays the act of a caring father figure only because the girls future is of an invested intrest.

Walking through the misty avenues of Kirigakure they finally arrive at the mainstay of the village, The Mizukage's Mansion. It had been pimped out into something of a casino, sensous slinky women filled the massive area each dressed as in little as possible. A Massive indoor pool built in as Kirigakure's finest enjoyed. Arriving at a gargantuan door ingraved with the current Mizukage's legacy they part it open to greet him.

*"She's here lord Mizukage"* The ANBU quickly bowed, Arlong busy watching the city through the lining glass windows. Lyra picked her nose and flicked off the booger that had been excavated. "Welcome Lyra" The Mizukage turned around, that menancing shark grin on his face. His pointy saw nose his most known trademark though many were forbidden to comment on it. "How have you been darling?" He said trying to act like he cares "Liking the new team?"

"I'm hungry" Lyra said as her stomach rumbled forth. Because she contained the sanbi her metabolism was much faster then that of any person and thus needed to constantly consume massive amounts of food to stay active. "SHAHAHAHA" Arlong let out a laugh and opened his special cabnet just for her. Chucking the girl a massive salmon she caught it in the air like some trained animal. She munched through the rock hard scales and devoured the creature. "Lyra have I ever told you of my dream?" He said with a grin, Lyra looking up for only a moment as flesh hanged down her mouth. "No? Then I will tell you"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Kayo waves off to Kazuma as he makes he's way back toward the village. While she on the other hand strolls her way over to the Uchiha girl who suddenly appeared catching her eye. Slowly walked over toward the as Kayo liked to say self proclaimed "Uchiha Princess." She often mocked this and knew she was full of herself. "She maybe the worse of those elite clans. I'm going to somewhat enjoy this."
> 
> Kayo walked to the head of the sleeping girls body and bent over staring directly into her face. She took noticed of the eye patch, but she kept the humour of it inside her not want to laugh while she wasn't able to see it.
> 
> "HEY FAILCHIA PRINCESS! WAKE UP!" Kayo screamed hoping to jolt her out of her sleep.



*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Fat.

That's the single word that describes the voracious, lazy, over bloated garbage of a clan call the Akimichi. That irritating voice piercing in my ear rooting itself into my brain like a malignant tumor. I open my eye and get up to my feet giving my back to those not worthy. "Listen Akimichi I don't have the time nor the paitience to deal with flithy vermin like you" I was going to walk away but the memories of everything that happen build up flooding my senses.

Turning around I draw my Kunai and point it at the girl, ten feet away from each other. Were she a regular Akimichi this wouldn't be enough space to breathe. "Tell you what Akimichi, Today's the day I put you in you're place how does that sounds? You will learn to respect you're superiors, You will learn to respect the Uchiha Clan!" My anger was at its brim when I finally recalled my father's words.

*-Flashback-*

My father through me his familar glare that would be followed by that recited speech about Uchiha Pride. "You have lost any and all potential of mastering the Sharingan" His words so strange to me, As if they hadn't even been meant for me. I just watch him head towards the door leaving me these parting words "If only you're brother were here, we'd have a fitting heir to the throne" With that he left like any father would.

*-Present-*

"I've let you run free, prance about, and ashame this village like the glutton you are but no more. Today I will put an end to that. So If you really have something to say, If you really want to bring some respect to the backass heathens you call a clan. So stand up and fight me you fat BITCH!" With that I made the first move and chucked by Kunai at her aiming for her face.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 12, 2009)

Kayo just looked on trying to hold in the laughter that threatened to escape. As Ryoumo went on in her arrogant speech Kayo's eyes never left the large black eye patch that covered up one of her eyes. Over and over in her mind Kayo keep repeating the same thing "She looks so damn ridiculous with that thing on. _"Do-Do-Do n-n-n-not l-l-l-laugh, don't do it."_

The fact that Ryoumo was still talking venting her anger was really of no concern to Kayo as she started holding her stomach. Failchiha's as she called them always had something to bitch, moan or whine about. She always assumed they would have learned a lesson and what not for almost going extinct a long time ago. What can say thats what those elite clans do. They get back on their feet and then still try to proclaimed their greater than everyone else.

_"O-O-Okay, okay I've got to control myself. If I keep doing this my insides ar going to-"_

"I've let you run free, prance about, and ashame this village like the glutton you are but no more. Today I will put an end to that. So If you really have something to say, If you really want to bring some respect to the backass heathens you call a clan. So stand up and fight me you *fat *BITCH!"

_Fat Bitch...Fat Bitch...Fat Bitch...*Fat*...Bitch_ The words or rather word echoed inside her head like when that yaoi senei tries to pretend his not gay, by suddenly getting loud with a woman he's talking to.

"Fat..........." The only word that Kayo was able to concentrate on as it was the most hurtful to their clan. Being so caught up in being called that she barely  notice the kunai whiz by her face as she moved causing the kunai to cut her sash and nick the side of her face . Kayo clenched her fist in looked at the Uchiha in rage. "You think I'm going to take shit from a failchiha? Nonetheless a *ONE EYED FAILCHIA*!?" With that side Kayo pounced off the ground like a tiger with it's sight set on it's pray. Sight? I made a funny.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Suna.
> 
> Kurohara was already outside, like clockwork. 6am he had showered and had a light breakfast, nutritionally balanced and designed to give a slow release of energy throughout the day. He carried out a few stretched before going to work on his shuriken post. He practised his highest rank jutsu, Soushouha and the kunai floated infront of him. One after the other they travelled at great velocity towards the post. 4 of 6 hit the target, 2 hit the bullseye. Though he had practised a lot it was nowhere near as accurate as the chuunin or the jounin in the village. He set some time aside to make sure it got the attention it deserved, as accuracy was the only form of attack for Kurohara.
> 
> ...



*Team 7, Blue Regard*

_BEEP BEEP BEEP_

An owl shaped alarm clock sings it's manufactured tone, Numerous stickers are plastered to it's sides. "Welcome to Sunagakure" "Born to be Wild" "You're Not In Kansas: What the hells Kansas?" Was a few of the stickers that were legible. Admist the swirling meandered sheets rose the head of a small boy by the simple name of blue. He got up and went straight to his puppets fine tuning them for the next 4 hours something that he has accoustomed himself to.

Following all hygenic procedures he patted his face and sighed. He was no more then sixteen yearsold yet was already at the rank of jounin, A decision criticized by the elders of Konohagakure though the Hokage has faith in him. "Rukia-san wish me luck" He said looking at a photo of his fellow jounin peer, Sousuke's in the picture as well however his head has been ripped off the picture. Heading out the door he enjoys the eternal spring that Konoha seems blessed with.

Arriving at the academy Blue took out the piece of paper given to him by the Hokage that listed his official squad. "Um-um Team 7: Koyaiba Kinsei, Yuki Inuzuka, and Megumi Yamanaka I'm you're official team sensei. Blue Regard"

*Sunagakure*

Ayumi arrived at the academy after coming from a mission. Her recently assigned genin team had well lost a genin and thus the Kazekage has ordered for a replacement. Ayumi walked into the classroom and saw a boy waiting in the classroom. "I assume you're doku kurohara, nice to meet you I'm Ayumi Jyuusei you're sensei. Come it's time you met you're teammates" Ayumi escorted the boy out of the building zip zapping through streets finally arriving at a clearing where a white haired boy was waiting.

Ayumi introduced the boys "Harei this is Doku Kurohara, Doku this is Harei Chiridatsu you'll be in the same team" Harei gave the boy a look over and sighed then smirked thinking of a way to haze the kid. "Hey Doku the names Harei, But im sure you heard of me after all I am the Shukaku's Jinchuuriki" He continued to smirk hoping his comment would scare the kid off.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Kayo just looked on trying to hold in the laughter that threatened to escape. As Ryoumo went on in her arrogant speech Kayo's eyes never left the large black eye patch that covered up one of her eyes. Over and over in her mind Kayo keep repeating the same thing "She looks so damn ridiculous with that thing on. _"Do-Do-Do n-n-n-not l-l-l-laugh, don't do it."_
> 
> The fact that Ryoumo was still talking venting her anger was really of no concern to Kayo as she started holding her stomach. Failchiha's as she called them always had something to bitch, moan or whine about. She always assumed they would have learned a lesson and what not for almost going extinct a long time ago. What can say thats what those elite clans do. They get back on their feet and then still try to proclaimed their greater than everyone else.
> 
> ...



*Ryoumo Uchiha*

"Bring it on bitch!" 

Ryoumo moves the side barely dodging the first strike, Throwing a punch the uchiha meets a stalemate as the Akimichi throws one of her own interlacing knuckles as they exchanged glances. "A One eyed Uchiha is still superior to a FAT AKIMICHI!" Ryoumo turned to the side landed a roundhouse kick to the girls sending her back abit though she had managed to gain her footing. 

Running at her full speed Ryoumo back flipped into the air chucking kunais at the girl. Kayo dodged them with ease and set her sights on the Uchiha princess who was going for an downward aerial roundhouse kick. Blocking it with her forearms she quickly gripped the uchihas ankles and slammed her unto the floor her head rocking back from the impact. Kayo was about to climb atop of Ryoumo and land some heavy punches but was kicked away before she could.

Standing up on her feet Ryoumo set her sights on the Akimichi. Their scuffled had begun to gain an audience as it wasn't every day you saw two promising figures from rival clans face off. "GO RYOUMO!" An uchiha follower cheered out while an Akimichi fan retorted "BEAT THAT SNOB KAYO!" Ryoumo looked around and then focused back at Kayo. "Look Akimichi they've come to see you lose. Now lets not dissapoint them" With that the Uchiha began forming handsigns and unleashed her clans trademark move "FIRE STYLE: FIREBALL JUTSU!"


----------



## Cjones (Dec 12, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha*
> 
> "Bring it on bitch!"
> 
> ...



(OOC: To make the ass whipping more obvious )

*Kayo Akimichi
BODY: 36
SPIRIT: 25
MIND: 9
Speed (Body+spirit): 61
Accuracy (Body+mind): 45
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 34*
---

The scuffle that the Uchiha and Akimichi had gotten into began to draw a crowd that stood to the side cheering for each girl. "Teach that big fat-ass clan some manners!" An Uchiha follwer yelled in Ryoumo's corner. "Go Kayo! Show those angst Uchiha that they aren't that great!" An Akimichi shouted for Kayo from her corner. Truth be told Kayo didn't want all this attention, but atleast there would be witnesses to say she beat the snot out of Ryoumo.

"Look Akimichi they've come to see you lose. Now lets not dissapoint them" Kayo couldn't help, but get a good hearty laugh out of that sentence. "Come to see me lose? Hah even if I do lose, which I wont', atleast I'll still have respect as an Akimichi. With that one eye the only person who'd take you seriously is probable those lady ninjas who walked the street at night."

As Kayo finished she was met with a large fireball ball plowing through the ground coming toward her. "You think that filler shit is going to do me in? I take your challenge cannon fodder princess!" Kayo rushed toward the fireball like a mad woman pressing her two fingers together. "Expansion Jutsu!" She yelled as she expanded to the size of the fire ball. She followed up with another trademark Akimichi clan jutsu as a steam of chakra shot up from where her head, arms and legs should be as she began to charge head first into the fireball.

"Human Boulder!" Kayo shouted as she plowed straight through the fireball. The flames manipulated around her going toward Ryoumo. The Uchiha barely managed to dodge as part of the flames caught her side. Kayo un-expanded only to be meet with a kunai slicing through her side. 

_"Damn...She reacts fast, but I'm not losing after being called fat!"_ With a speed not known to an Akimichi Kayo war charged Ryoumo throwing a punch toward her face. The Uchiha was barely able to react as she meet Kayo's fist with her own. "Bad mistake failchiha incase you've never notice when we were in class. I was always the one to get the higest marks in taijutsu. It is my clans speicality after all." Before she could react Kayo roundhouse the young Ryoumo in the side of her face. As she staggered to the side kayo grapped her by the hair yanking her back and planting one right in her face and then spin kicking her right in the stomach.

The young Uchiha fell back and countered by pulling out a bigass shuriken from out of nowhere. Her own momentum combined with the force from Kayo's punch let her throw it at a great velocity as he ripped into the Kayo's back who, to avoid serious injury, turned to let it hit a less vital spot.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2009)

Megumi ran up to Yuki.

"Hello Yuki san, its good to see you again. My is that Grizzly san, you have grown splendidly haven't you?" Megumi petted him gently. 

She smiled at Koyaiba as he had a seizure and clapped, "How entertaining from Fuckhead." she di however remember the comment he had made about the sandwich and reached into her handbag, producing one.

"Here you are fuckhead." she said smiling radiantly, "it was my lunch but since you would like one I would gladly give it to you. I shall try to keep my stomach quiet this afternoon." she said offering it. "Oh and I did bake some cookies for my new team too. Here you are. I even made one for Grizzly-san" Megumi turned and offered the cookies to Yuki and Grizzly.

It was then that the sensei walked in. She placed the neatly wrapped sandwich and cookie on Koyaiba's stomach and quickly stood up to bow to the sensei. "Good afternoon sensei. Would you like a cookie?"


----------



## Pyro (Dec 12, 2009)

Iwagakure:

"They... sent... the... blind... guy... on a color hunting mission!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAA!!" Jack couldn't help himself. This was just too funny. Soon enough he was rolling around on the ground laughing. He couldn't get past the fact that the Tsukage was messing with the young gennin by taunting him about his disability. Oh, it was just too funny. 

It took close to ten minutes, but Jack finally was able to get ahold of himself enough to the point that he could stand and begin his mission. As he stood, he gave a half-hearted salute, and walked out the door. 

"What colors did I need to find again? I think it was pink, orange, and brown... Wow this is an easy mission, they're all right here. That old man must be older than he looks if he can't even go this far out of his cottage..."

Jack then walked back inside and presented his three treasures to the elderly blacksmith. The blacksmith took the rocks and then prepared a fireball in Jack's direction. 

"These aren't even crystals!! This is a pink rock, a flower, and a piece of dog shit!!! Get the hell out of here and don't come back till you get it right."

The next thing Jack knew, he was being chucked out of the house and landed on his ass.

"Better get going then..." He mumbled to himself as he took another swig from his flask.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> (OOC: To make the ass whipping more obvious )
> 
> *Kayo Akimichi
> BODY: 36
> ...



(ooc: Based on stats Ryoumo is pretty much getting speed blitz/overpowered at the moment in close range combat)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*
*BODY: *20 
*SPIRIT:* 22 
*MIND:* 16 
*Speed (Body+spirit): *42
*Accuracy (Body+mind): *36
*Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): *38

The two girls stared each other down panting trying to catch their breathe. "She's fast...Strong too, Gotta avoid close combat with her" She gritted her teeth. Her left arm felt damaged and numb, Ryoumo struggled to raise it up and act as if she wasn't hurt. "COME ON RYOUMO!" One of the Uchiha's called out. What an embrassment it would be to have the Uchiha princess lose in front of her own followers. "Come on Failchiha is that all you got" The akimichi boasted, afterall taijutsu was her forte.

To Kayo Ryoumo's hits didn't pack nowhere near the punch to hurt her. "How...How am I RYOUMO UCHIHA! AN UCHIHA! Lesser then her! HOW!" Ryoumo thought to herself. "Make You're mother proud" Her moms words rang in her head. "You'll be the strongest Uchiha ever sis" Her brothers followed soon after. "If you're brother we're still here we'd have a true heir to the throne" Her father's the last. "What do I do...What do I do!" 

Ryoumo began to run away to the woods. "I CAN'T LOSE! I WONT LOSE!" She thought to herself with tears in her eyes. "WHERE DO YOU THINK YOU'RE GOING FAILCHIHA!" Kayo quickly ran after head not wanting to miss the opportunity to defeat the smug clan princess. Kayo arrived at an empty forest no one in sight. "COME OUT YOU SCAREDY CAT!" The skinny akimichi girl looked once more and found no trace of anybody. 

"I'M OVER HERE FATSO!" The comment dug into her flesh as she turned to the source of the voice. Ryoumo stood atop of a broken tree, In here hands numerous steel wire. With one tug the steel thread coiled itself around Kayo's ankle and thats when it became obvious. The surrounding trees had been plastered with explosives with the aid of her shadow shurikens.Forming the tiger seal the Uchiha gave her a menancing grin. "THIS IS THE END AKIMICHI! FIRE STYLE FIRE BALL JUTSU!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2009)

Kurohara peered up inquisitively from his book, closed it slowly and got up. "Very well." The two raced off, Kurohara trying to keep up with the jounins movements, not neccessarily the speed. He realised that the difference in chakra and muscle structure would always make her faster, but there were subtle shifts as she ran, avoiding certain areas in the sand that would slow her down. Kurohara observed and whilst he knew physical prowess was not his forte, he would always take every advantage he could get.

They soon arrived at the clearing where Harei was waiting. He proclaimed himself to be host to Shukaku, Kurohara, as usual was unpreterbed.

"Interesting. Perhaps one day you will allow me to carry out certain tests on you. Perhaps I shall start now." He idly threw a kunai at the boy, to see what would happen.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 12, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Kurohara peered up inquisitively from his book, closed it slowly and got up. "Very well." The two raced off, Kurohara trying to keep up with the jounins movements, not neccessarily the speed. He realised that the difference in chakra and muscle structure would always make her faster, but there were subtle shifts as she ran, avoiding certain areas in the sand that would slow her down. Kurohara observed and whilst he knew physical prowess was not his forte, he would always take every advantage he could get.
> 
> They soon arrived at the clearing where Harei was waiting. He proclaimed himself to be host to Shukaku, Kurohara, as usual was unpreterbed.
> 
> "Interesting. Perhaps one day you will allow me to carry out certain tests on you. Perhaps I shall start now." He idly threw a kunai at the boy, to see what would happen.



Harei moved out of the way as the Kunai nicked his nose a small trickle of blood could be seen.

"HEY BACK OFF MAN! Hey Ayumi where the hell did you get this one? He's weird..." Harei said looking at him with his raccoon eyes, A trademark related to the lack of sleep the jinchuuriki of the Shukaku gets.  Ayumi nervously laughed not knowing whether to intervene or not. "Now Now boys you're teammates so play nice. All we have to do is wait for Harei and we can go on our mission" She clasped her hands to her side and smiled believing to have handled it nicely.

Harei kept trading glances to the weird new recruit and hasn't given up hope in trying to scare him off. Coming close to him he whispered "You know the last kid that was assigned to this group was never seen again. You sure you wanna run them risks?" Harei was sure to scare him off this time, I mean what kinda genin sticks around with a track record like that.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 12, 2009)

"Hm. Not much like the kazekage gaara then are you?" Kurohara said coldly "I was hoping for something a little more dramatic, still at least you have the insomniac trait and I have been curious on the effects of sleep deprivation, especially with genjutsu." Kurohara said, more to himself.

Harei then spoke of a disappearance within his former group. "Ah what a coincidence. I too had to kill my team mate. Turned out to be some misunderstanding between Sena sensei and I. Still I am satisfied that I carried out my orders."

Kurohara turned to his sensei. "I should warn you of my condition, as I am required to by order of the senior doctor. I cannot feel any emotion. It seems that if I had emotion then I would have not taken the order, from my jounin, of "Kill Teka or I will kill Hiruma" so literal. Apparently it was a demonstration of how enemy shinobi can give you impossible choices if they capture a member of your team. It seemed perfectly reasonable to kill Teka, she was the weakest and had a terribly distracting shrill voice. But I digress, I have a condition that makes me take anything those of authority say literally and will carry out the task without hesitation, so do be careful what you request of me."

Kurohara turned to Harei, "Let's hope we can finish future missions with clinical effeciency."


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2009)

*Team 7*

Koyaiba's frantic twitching soon came to a rest, and he slowly pushed himself up from the floor. The sandwich lay in front of him, and he picked it up.

_It was my lunch...but since you would like one I would gladly give it to you. I shall try to keep my stomach quiet this afternoon._

Koyaiba stared at it. Some strange feeling began creeping up inside him, as if choking him. Should he give the sandwich back? 

Was this..._guilt?_

Koyaiba ate the sandwich. 

"Ah, that was good," He said, burping. He glanced over at the guy who had walked in and declared himself their jounin. "Oi, fucker." He said, motioning towards Blue. S'o you're our jonin? What the fuck happened to you, puberty forget to stop by?" He laughed. "But seriously. Who the fuck made you a jonin? What the fuck do you do that's so fucking special?"


----------



## Kuno (Dec 12, 2009)

_Kumo…_

‘Sensei?’  The cloaked figures thoughts ran amuck as they proceeded toward the academy.  ‘Why would they make me a sensei?  They know I have an agenda with my training.  What were they thinking?’  Their mind racing as their mood became blacker and blacker, silver eyes turning to a storm grey at their supposed setback.  ‘Make me stronger?  I doubt that.  The jackass…’ They cursed the Raikage for screwing with them.

As the academy came into view their footsteps slowed, dreading the upcoming meeting.  “Kids…”  she growled to herself as she weaved her way through the crowds.  Her posture and walk, the naginata in hand, gave her an appearance not unlike the reaper.  Most moved quickly out of her way fearful of the face shrouded in shadows.

With a sigh Koen paused looking up at the building towering in front of her.  It only loomed this large above her one other time in her life, the day she entered the academy.  The thought made her shiver as she straightened her back and entered the grounds, her stormy silver eyes took in the scene before her and she squeezed the paper in her left hand.  The paper included the names of her students.  

After a moment Koen looked at the paper then straightened once more.  Her husky voice floated like a whisper though her confidence and agitation resonated in the words.  “Team 1. “  her face didn’t surface from the shadows as she waited for her students.

_
Kusa…_

Finally, the noise in the leaders office began to calm as Doshi was led out of the room by the academy sensei leaving the four alone for the moment.  Kanko wiped the tears of laughter from his eyes and took in the three students.   “Kiya, please calm down.  Your father means well.  Any man would be proud of their children’s accomplishments.”  He gave her a warm smile.

Her face remained red but did fade from the deep crimson it was moments before.  “Y-yes Leader-sama.” Kiya said nodding though didn’t meet his eyes.  

“Now lets stop that right now.” 

Kiya looked at him horrified, afraid she did something terrible wrong but couldn’t figure out.  “I-I’m sorry…”

Laughing once more Kanko walked to the front of his desk and leaned a hip on the mahogany wood.  “Kiya, calm down.  What I meant is that from this point on, you will not refer to me as Leader but as Sensei.”

The three stood dumbfounded for a moment before nodding and answering in unison.  “Yes, Sensei.”

“Good.”  He nodded good naturedly.  “Now, I have read about you on paper.” Kanko picked up the three folders laying on his desk and flipped them quickly while showing them to the squad.  “You know it is surprising what kind of intel we are able to gather.”  he chuckled dropping the folders back to his desk.  “Nothing you have done has escaped the notice of your superiors.”

At those words there was lots of throat clearing and shifting from the small group, only causing Kanko to laugh once more.   “But, it’s not the same as getting to know you.  So let’s venture outside and enjoy the beautiful grasslands that surround us and get to know each other better.  Shall we?”  He opened the door and gestured outside.

The three paused for a moment then stepped forward all at once.  The boy in the center, Kaibou, pushed past his squad mates causing Kiya to almost fall if it wasn’t for Kodai’s quick movements to keep her from toppling.  Issuing a glare at Kaibou’s back Kodai made sure Kiya was okay then gestured for her to go while he silently took up the rear.

Everything was noted by Kanko.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 12, 2009)

*Hero*

Hero opened his eyes, sensing someone walk past him. He didn't know who it was, but he was certain that it was one of the Jounins assigned to the new graduating Genin. In haste, he entered the classroom, his footsteps clamoring. Team 1 was mentioned, and he walked up to the the woman, hardly acknowledging that she was there. He gave a slight nod, before grunting. *"Hero. That is my name. I expect high-paying missions."*

It was probably rude that he didn't call her sensei, or didn't use an honorific. If he were talking to his dad, he'd probably get his ass beaten. However, he held little respect for his sensei as of now. She didn't look impressive, and she didn't look like someone with alot of experience, at least in his eyes.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 12, 2009)

Deathplus1 said:


> On the way back to Konoha, Shiro pulled Serah back behind the sensei, and, glancing at her stomach, said "Yeah, to continue your conversation, I have heard of people who have bijuu sealed in them.  I just never thought I would be on the same team as one.  Tell me, do you believe it to be a blessing or a curse?"
> 
> Shiro winced a slight bit as he grabbed the bandage on his left arm.  "Man, what a royal pain this bandit business is."
> 
> "Anyways, care to have a little sparring match when we get back, it would be interesting to fight a jinchuriki."



"A curse. Even thou I never have used it's powers before I scared of what it might do to me. And maybe I'll spare with you, just hope this monster's power doesn't came out." She waved her teammate off and headed home and she saw her father in a milatary like stance with his arms crossed and a eager look in his eyes.

"Hello father." she said shyly "Did you pass your mission?" he aske din a rough voice ingnoring her greeting "Yes sir, both of my teammates are wondeful and" he cut her off "That's all I needed to know." he walked off not aleast bit interested in her teammates, _"Father, why do you hate me?"_ she thought to herself and headed inside.

Later Serah walked over to her Kazuma's house to see how he was doing after there mission.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 12, 2009)

"Hmph. They ar' in such a hur'y to coll me ova hea', and yit they arn't ready fo' me." Hakumei sighed out of annoyance. "Typical." Currently, he was waiting within the empty, barren training field as he was instructed. He'd been practicing with what ninjutsu was apart of his repertoire, completing them all with ease. Feeling rather bored with them, he moved onto something more practical: kunai and shuriken. 

Several target boards stood about thirty feet away from where he stood, all of them laid out in a straight row. In one swift motion, he withdrew two kunai in one hand. Tossing the first one from his finger, he spun around and flung the other a moment afterward. The first made impact with the board, striking the bulls-eye flawlessly. The second followed right behind, striking the middle area not centimeter below. The kunai had hit the first one in such a way that it caused it to come off the board and soar in Hakumei's direction. Expecting this, in a calm fashion he snatched it as it drew close, going with its momentum and spinning around full circle.

Placing the one he'd received back in his pouch, he began making his way to the one stuck to the target. Boredom was beginning to set in. He could feel the restlessness building up within him. "Seriously, when will they make up ther' bludy minds."


----------



## Kenju (Dec 13, 2009)

Agito heard Rukia's orders and was glade to follow them as fast as possible without a second to waste. The boy was the first to rush in without clearly thinking of a plan, but kept a leveled head. He noticed a rock a few feet ahead of him and threw it straight for the beast's paw (or foot whatever) that hit straight on the spot, causing it to raise its paw from the ground in pain. Seeing that it was off one of it's legs the genin baseball slides into the animals legs, throwing it off of it's balance and onto the ground. Planning to end it quickly Agito throws a hard chop to it's neck with all of his body weight, however it is unsuccessful with the beast theowing it's claws for his face.

Noticing the attack coming he pulls back from his attempt and leaps backwards, but claw marks are left on his cheek which begin to bleed rather quickly, although it isn't serious and he simply ignores it for the time being. He returns a few feet in front of his team. "I deserve much more punishment for not being able to finish it off in one complete move...I'm so sorry sensei," Agito looks down in sadness, feeling a little to bad for not ending it. "Please, put an end to the trouble of dealing with a failure like me," being a tad bit over dramatic the boy takes out a kunai and hands it to Rukia for her to finish him off. At this moment the beast returns to it's feet for more.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 13, 2009)

*Iwagakure​*
"this is not good" he said to himself as a total of three creature's surrounded him and attacked him all at once. As they did so he had no choice but to use a different technique that he usually never uses.  "ayatsuito no justu" the three creatures got entangled on the trap that he made while he escaped a bit off "kuchiyose no jutsu" he tried again. This was extremely hard he thought, as the creatures escaped the string bindings and proceeded to attack him again. His left hand got hit and numbed, his right leg was scraped by one of the tails. 5 seconds more he thought as he spied a tree and tried climbing it using his feet, one of the creatures stopped him 1 second, he thought as one of the creature's blasted ice on his face. 

"Razor" as he said this his summon appeared and he was saved from being hit in his face by the icy blast. "Haste" Akihiko smirked as he saw Razor pummel the closest creature with his mace, smashing the crystal creature, the other one that went closer to them was also smashed. The third creature screeched out shrilly and Akihiko cursed as five others of the creature's appeared. Akihiko backed down a bit and quickly remembered the color's that was needed for the mission when he saw that one of the creature's was pure whit. One of the color's needed was white, he looked around and found the white crystal he found a while ago. He snatched it, but it seemed to be stuck "Razor, cover me" He said as he tried chipping away the nearby crystal's that was holding the one that he needed. He successfully pried it away and as he did so the area from where he chipped it away moved and he cursed again. He quickly pocketed the crystal and "lets go Razor" he said as he ran away, he looked back and wished he didn't, the crystal that he chipped became a creature that was the same as the small ones only, this one was around 15 feet tall. Razor was beside him as he ran back and he saw someone in front of them "oi!!! Take this guy out for me" he yelled out as he got closer. Right now, Razor's technique's are support types for taijutsu users, unfortunately Akihiko was not a taijutsu advocate.

*Sunagakure​*
The new team member turned to Harei, "Let's hope we can finish future missions with clinical effeciency." Prince heard the new teammate said which made him a little hotheaded, not much though, just enough. "kage mane no jutsu" he whispered under his breath.

"I advise you not to talk to my Harei like that or you might see your head cut from the rest of your body" Prince said softly. He continued talking knowing that the guy had no way of hurting him, especially under his technique. "Sensei, can i kill him? he said it himself that it would be very rational to kill the weakest one." Prince continued his voice getting silkier and softer. He gave a glare to the new teammate and then a smile to sensei "please sensei? Lets kill him." then under his breath and his eyes glinted "i dont want someone to be in between me and Harei, anyone who does so will die... even a teammate... and sensei is gonna be next when i see her weakness soon enough"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

_*With Sparrow...*_
"Empty your mind of all thoughts, let go your troubles, your worries, and feel nothingness, embrace nothingness. The wind on your face, the rock upon which you sit, that hunger in the pit of your stomach, even your beating heart, let it all slip away," Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage of Iwagakure, tells his would be protege in a calm and soothing voice.

He and Sparrow sit cross legged in meditation on a flat plateau, high up in the mountains over Iwagakure. Sparrow furrows her brow as she tries to push out the unwanted thoughts from her mind but can't. She's always been an inwardly contemplative person to begin with, so its hard not to separate herself from her conscious mind. Plus the other mind within her, that of the Gobi, is always omnipresent within her.  

Hatori opens his left eye slightly and sees Sparrow having difficulty. "What troubles you?" he asks her. He keeps his round straw hat tipped low over his face. 

Sparrow sighs, "I've been at this for a year and I still can't do it," she complains.

"Be patient, every day you try is a day that you make progress, even though you can't see it. The Sage Arts are difficult to master Sparrow, even more so then Ninjutsu. Few ever truly master it. It took me ten years, studying with the Hawk Sages themselves, to achieve anything close to mastery," he responds calmly.

Sparrow nods, "I know, I know, but its hard to remain still, and think nothing, when you've got a tailed demon in your head" she mumbles. 

_*I heard that!*_ the Gobi Jinchuuriki objects. Her voice echoes in Sparrows mind like a megaphone. _*I don't understand why you want to master the Sage Arts anyway. With me you have all the power you'll ever need. *_

_"Shut up Dolly!"_ Sparrow responds inwardly. Dolly is her affectionate nickname for the she JInchuuriki.  

"I think its time we pursue a different strategy," Hatori says, looking at Sparrow and narrowing his eyes as if he can hear her demons voice. Sparrow looks at Hatori with sudden interest, "Really? What?"  

"We'll work to better your inner harmony with your the Gobi," he replies. Sparrow purses her lips and looks at him doubtfully. "Hmm...I don't know Master Hatori. The Gobi can be kind of a bitch." 

_*That's just mean! *_ the Gobi huffs. 

Sparrow laughs and Hatori raises a curious eyebrow at her. "What is so funny?" Sparrow shakes her head, "Oh it's nothing. Anyways yeah I think you're on to something. So when do we start?" she asks him eagerly. 

"After you get back from your first mission," he tells her, before standing up slowly and then stretching his back. Sparrow's eyes widen, "Oh that's right I almost forgot about that!" she exclaims, quickly leaping to her feet and running off down the mountain path behind them. 

"Later Master!" Sparrow says with a wave as she disappears down the path. 

Hatori smiles at her and turns around to face the edge of the plateau. He frowns as he reaches into his the fold of his robes and pulls out a small pad and pen. He begins writing in earnest...

Still no progress recovering her memories. More aggressive techniques may be warranted... 

Meanwhile Sparrow races down the winding mountain path that leads into the village proper. She heads for the training field where she was told their designated meeting spot would be. As Sparrow enters the field she notices another Genin, a boy, hurling Kunai against a target board with a flourish. 
_
Oh he's good!_ Sparrow thinks to himself.
*
He looks like a little weasel. I don't like the smell of him either, there's something off about him,* Dolly retorts. 

Sparrow ignores the Gobi and walks up to the boy. "Hi my name's Sparrow," she tells the boy, offering her hand towards him, "I think we're going to be teammates."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

Aro Volturi said:


> "A curse. Even thou I never have used it's powers before I scared of what it might do to me. And maybe I'll spare with you, just hope this monster's power doesn't came out." She waved her teammate off and headed home and she saw her father in a milatary like stance with his arms crossed and a eager look in his eyes.
> 
> "Hello father." she said shyly "Did you pass your mission?" he aske din a rough voice ingnoring her greeting "Yes sir, both of my teammates are wondeful and" he cut her off "That's all I needed to know." he walked off not aleast bit interested in her teammates, _"Father, why do you hate me?"_ she thought to herself and headed inside.
> 
> Later Serah walked over to her Kazuma's house to see how he was doing after there mission.



Kazuma sits on the front steps of his house, reading a battered paperback novel, _Make Out Paradise: The Next Generation_. He had chosen to head home instead of seeing a medic to fix his busted right hand. From a very young age Kazuma had always tried to avoid hospitals. It's a trait he subconsciously learned from his father who hated the healers of Konoha. And after all Kazuma had no desire to go the place where his mother died on the very day he was born.  

His father wasn't home when he got back which suited him just fine. After finding some thick gauze and a small bottle of iodine in the medical cabinet he disinfected the cuts on his swollen knuckles. The iodine stung like hell as it hit the cuts of course, and then he bandaged the entire hand tightly. 

As he turns to the next page of his pornographic novel, from afar he notices someone walking towards his house out of the corner of his eye. Kazuma raises his head over his book and his eyes widen as he recognizes Serah, his teammate.

Is she coming this way? he wonders.  

"Crap, she _is_ coming this way," he mumbles, quickly pulling his mask up over his chin under the cover of his book. Then Kazuma pockets the book in a blur into his back pocket, hoping she didn't see the title of the book. How did she even find me? he asks himself as Serah approaches. 

Kazuma smiles at the Jinchuuriki girl, "Hey...Serah," he tells her in an amiable voice, "How are things going?"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2009)

Suna

Kurohara couldn't move his limbs, his eyes darted around and saw a long shadow connecting to a dark haired boy. "Kage mane no jutsu? A Konoha speciality, I'm interested in why ANBU haven't killed you yet, or indeed why you are allowed to be a shinobi in Suna. It's true what you say, I am currently the weakest member of the team and certainly would not hesitate to kill myself if the order of "kill the weakest member" came about. However, if I was given the situation I was put in previously of having to choose which one of us is more of a liability, then I would think it logical that the person would be you, as you are far more likely to turn traitor than either of us." Kurohara said

"If you would like to take my life now, then do feel free to do so, though I doubt, given the circumstances that you would get a second chance."

Kurohara's eyes were dead as usual and his views were borne out of cold hard logic.

"That being said, it would seem given the nature of our jinchuuriki team member here, we may well have to cooperate. I have been given instructions to "ensure that our weapon, the ichibi, does not fall into enemy hands." It seems I was picked for this team due to the way I follow orders. To this end it would be best if we worked together until such a time when it is otherwise dictated."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 13, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Suna
> 
> Kurohara couldn't move his limbs, his eyes darted around and saw a long shadow connecting to a dark haired boy. "Kage mane no jutsu? A Konoha speciality, I'm interested in why ANBU haven't killed you yet, or indeed why you are allowed to be a shinobi in Suna. It's true what you say, I am currently the weakest member of the team and certainly would not hesitate to kill myself if the order of "kill the weakest member" came about. However, if I was given the situation I was put in previously of having to choose which one of us is more of a liability, then I would think it logical that the person would be you, as you are far more likely to turn traitor than either of us." Kurohara said
> 
> ...



Prince went in to hug Harei ready to defend his beloved Jinchuuriki from the new teammate however.

*SSSSHH!!*

The sand shot up defending Harei from the unwanted hug. "What the hell have I told you about hugging me" Harei said rubbing the bridge of his nose with his two fingers already stressed out. The every shifting sand pushed Prince back enough not only to break his kage mane jutsu but to put some distance between the teammtes. Kurohara seemed intrested by the shifting grains of sand as they were called back to Harei. 

Rubbing the back of his head the jinchuuriki finally gave up on trying to scare the new member away. "Names Harei Chiridatsu welcome to the team" Prince not happy followed his beloved jinchuuriki's lead. Ayumi was regretting not listening to her mother in not marrying the hunky doctor of the village who had offered her a quite comfy life. "Should've listen...Should've just listen to mom" The sunagakure jounin muttered to herself with tears building in her eyes. "Okay team Listen, In order to foster teamwork between the three of you guys we're gonna have a simple training session"

Taking out a small bell Ayumi held it over them "Get this single bell away from me within the time limit. Thats the task, But I won't be pulling my punches so you guys are gonna have to work as a team if you hope to take the bell from me." Harei thumbed his nose at the notion that he needs help, After all he is sunagakure's future weapon. "Alright ready BEGIN!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 13, 2009)

Michellism said:


> *Lyra Sunameko*
> 
> "LET ME GO!" The frantic screaming bellows out into the streets becoming quite a commotion as others gather around. A small frail teenager in the clutches of Lyra's vice grip jaws. He had made the sore mistake of wearing an animal costume to advertise a nearby pet shops product and she mistook it for the real thing. "COME ON DOGGIE DON'T FIGHT IT! IM HUNGRY!" Lyra said as she shook him around like a rapid dog.
> 
> ...



*Arlong Hoshigake, Mizukage*

"For far too long, Kirigakure has been overshadowed by the Konohagakure. In military and politcal achievements as well as dominance" Lyra munched down unto the fish she had been given as Arlong made it up to his feet towering over the surrounding ANBU black ops. "For far too long, Kirigakure has been losing it's will...It's bloody past to that of a Konoha runned future. BUT NOT ANYMORE!" The giant fishman slammed his fist unto the table breaking it in half with ease, Even this caught the attention of someone as dimwitted as Lyra.

"Kirigakure shall reclaim it's bloody name, It's once former Glory and You're going to play a part of it Lyra" He brandished his shark toothed smile as he patted her head. Lyra gave him a look of apathy as a piece of fish flesh hanged from her mouth. "You're team shows the most promise within the genin of Kirigakure. You're team captures the essence of the former Kirigakure that I wish to restore. Lyra don't you understand? I'm giving you something that no one else has given you....Purpose" The words ranged in the Jinchuuriki's ear and heart as she gave her full attention to the Mizukage.

"The villagers see you for nothing more then the Sanbi's host, But not I Lyra, Not Arlong. I see you as a Kirigakure Shinobi but more personally I see you as a the daughter I never had" He ran her black hair through his webbed fingers and traced it down her face in an attempt to comfort her. His cold scaly skin rubbing against hers. Lyra remembered the stares that the villagers had given her all her life and thought deeply of Arlong's offer. "But we need to gain the leaf's trust if we are to overthrow them, Thus I assigned you're team as back up for one of their Mission. So tell me? Will you make Papa Arlong Proud" He said flashing his famous shark grin.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> (ooc: Based on stats Ryoumo is pretty much getting speed blitz/overpowered at the moment in close range combat)
> 
> *Ryoumo Uchiha*
> *BODY: *20
> ...



A tactical error on Kayo's part she could admit that. Your always to remain aware of your surrondings no matter where you are and even if you think it's safe still be aware. Ryoumo managed to one up Kayo by first distracting her by once again calling her fatso. Kayo took notice of the steel wire in her hand, but it was to late as the Uchiha pulled on the wire trapping one of Kayo's ankles in place. As she was held in place the danger of where she was trapped became obvious.

Explosive notes were plastered all across the trees surronding Kayo. The melancholy feeling of beating the Uchiha was replaced with rage. "THIS IS THE END AKIMICHI! FIRE STYLE FIRE BALL JUTSU!" 

*"FAILCHIHAAAA! I'LL BE DAMNED IF I LET YOU KILL ME!"* There was no time for error as Kayo came up with an idea. "I guess that mission did do some good after all." She reached into her back pouch and pulled out an explosive note of her own. "Expansion Jutsu!" As Kayo expanded well beyond her normal size she dropped the explosive note some feet behind her. The sizzling could be heared as Kayo began to perform her human boulder.

*BOOOOM!*

A loud explosion rocked the area that could be heared toward the village as all the explosive notes went off from Ryoumo's fireball. Their the Uchiha stood on the tree as arrogant as ever and with a triumphant smirk on her face. "Hmph...I showed her fatas-"  Her setence was interrupted as a huge ball sprang forth out of the smoke going over her head. In a cloud of smoke Kayo returned to her original size as she landed beyond Ryoumo.

"I used the power of your explosion and my own explosive note to hurl myself out before I suffered anything serious. I got to say that some of these burns do hurt." A shock expression appeared on the Uchiha's face as Kayo charged to her from low on the ground and sweeped her off her feet with the Violent Wind taijutsu move. Kayo perceeded to stradle the girl grabbing her by the him of her shirt. She was going to enjoy this planting her fist numerous times in her face. Then something she was expecting to happen, happened.

She did her absolute best to hide it, but Kayo was able to catch a glimpse of it, a tear that slid down her cheek. "Ah...I can't do it. I mean what kind of person would I be to beat up a one eyed Uchiha." As she mentioned her one eye Kayo burst into a short fit of laughter as she stood up. "Your snobbish and everything and I dislike you as much as I dislike most of the Hyuga for their elitist attitude, but I"m to nice to beat up someone when they seem to be conflicting with themselves." She began to smile as she said this and slowly started to walk off.

Kayo causally waved to Ryoumo as she began her stroll back to the village. "I know I'm nice and everything, but I think I've been spending to much time with Kioshi..."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 13, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> A tactical error on Kayo's part she could admit that. Your always to remain aware of your surrondings no matter where you are and even if you think it's safe still be aware. Ryoumo managed to one up Kayo by first distracting her by once again calling her fatso. Kayo took notice of the steel wire in her hand, but it was to late as the Uchiha pulled on the wire trapping one of Kayo's ankles in place. As she was held in place the danger of where she was trapped became obvious.
> 
> Explosive notes were plastered all across the trees surronding Kayo. The melancholy feeling of beating the Uchiha was replaced with rage. "THIS IS THE END AKIMICHI! FIRE STYLE FIRE BALL JUTSU!"
> 
> ...



*Ryoumo Uchiha*

The Akimichi walked away the winner. The dense forest hiding the result from the crowd didn't help the hatred I felt for her, The anger that swelled up in me. "DON'T YOU TAKE PITY ON ME!" I called out. My words scattering the birds of the are though the Akimichi girl was to far to hear it. 

Shame.

Thats summed how I felt at that moment. How could I the Uchiha Princess, The Daughter of the great Rasetsu Uchiha...lose to an akimichi and worse to be spared by her. "What do you mean...conflicted?" Her words echoing in my head, for some odd reason I couldnt get what she said out of my thoughts.

_"Ah...I can't do it. I mean what kind of person would I be to beat up a one eyed Uchiha." As she mentioned her one eye Kayo burst into a short fit of laughter as she stood up. "Your snobbish and everything and I dislike you as much as I dislike most of the Hyuga for their elitist attitude, but I"m to nice to beat up someone when they seem to be conflicting with themselves." She began to smile as she said this and slowly started to walk off._

The walk back home was a long one, Word had spread of the loss and thus a perverbial cloud hung over the Uchiha clan. I opened the door to my home taking a few steps in only to be greeted by harsh words "Ryoumo I wish to speak to you!" I walked into the room to find my father, The servants lining the room with their heads down fearing the worse. "Y-yes" Before I could even finished he began.

"How dare you bring shame to this family" His anger was more then apparent. "Father I-" He cut me off again "To have lost my son and be left with a worthless hunk of flesh daughter like you. You're mother would be rolling in her grave if she knew what you had become Ryoumo. You dissapointed her" His words hurting more then he could know. I did everything I could, I swear everything in my power to keep myself from crying.

But in front of that man I didn't have the strength. Tears escaped my eye as I bit down on my lip. He continued talking but I kept trying to ignore him, Trying to escape the situation in my mind. However his harsh tone bullied itself into my thoughts "It's a sad day indeed for the Uchiha Clan to have such a worthless Princess. Go to you're room I don't wish to look at you're face any longer"

I did what he told me and dissapeared from his sight.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma sits on the front steps of his house, reading a battered paperback novel, _Make Out Paradise: The Next Generation_. He had chosen to head home instead of seeing a medic to fix his busted right hand. From a very young age Kazuma had always tried to avoid hospitals. It's a trait he subconsciously learned from his father who hated the healers of Konoha. And after all Kazuma had no desire to go the place where his mother died on the very day he was born.
> 
> His father wasn't home when he got back which suited him just fine. After finding some thick gauze and a small bottle of iodine in the medical cabinet he disinfected the cuts on his swollen knuckles. The iodine stung like hell as it hit the cuts of course, and then he bandaged the entire hand tightly.
> 
> ...



Serah smiled to herself seeing that Kazuma has a perverted but ingnored it. "Hey Kazuma, I doing great just walking around the village." she then takes a look at his hand and takes it  "Does that hurt?" she ask's "You boys are so reckless." she than look's into his eyes and wonders what he could possibly look like. "Can I see?" she ask's reaching for his mask.

But just than her father appered giving Kazuma the "Dont touch my daughter look" "Serah it's time to go home now." he said hardly "But dad..." "Now." Serah sigh and did what she was told "Bye Kazuma, I'll see you later" she said with a sad voice. her dad was still staring at Kazuma but this time it was like a killing look "Like father like son." he said to him and walked off.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 13, 2009)

*Fujibayashi siblings, Love or Hate?*

*Minroi-Konoha*
Minori looked over Gatrom's chart one last time before she decided to leave. It was a strange occurance to her and as the proclaimed "Best Medic" in the village Minroi couldn't really let this go. During their mission Gatrom collapsed out of nowhere and it seemed for virtually no reason. Minroi assumed it was exhuation, but it's been some days now and he still hasn't woken up. As she continued to look over the chart he felt herself get angrier and angrier until:

*TSSCHS!*

She tossed a bed out the window shattering the window completely and knocking out some of the wall. As Minroi stormed out of the office other medics flooded the hallway already knowning that something had caused her legendary temper that many in the village know of to flare.

"Minroi-sama are you al-" He was cut off by Minroi simplying walking passed him and out the door. She walked a few blocks away from the hospital toward the nearby ramen shop and leaned against the wall. Minori took off her Jonin vest placing beside her. The cold panel of the buildings wall seemed to relax her as she proped her head up. 

_"Who'd think I'd run into you around here?"_ A voice called out from the side of her. Minroi didn't even have to open her eyes to know who it already was. "What is it you want Albel?" Minroi questioned annoyed by his sudden appearance as she turned to look at him.

"Someones in a pissy mood today arent they? Can't even say high to your own brother?" He said in a raspy voice staring at Minroi. They locked eyes with each other just staring for minutes before she finally spoke up. "Are you trying to mock me or something? You of all people should know my tempermant. Not to mention I still owe you for something..." Albel scoffed at her apparently not taking her threat seriously. 

"What can you do to me Minroi? We are family, not to mention you don't want to end up like last time do you?" An evil smirk appeared on his face as he teased her knowing full well that he went to far. "So what are you gunna do Mi-nr-oi?"

*BOOM!*

A crater now sat where Albel was standing moments before. He managed to dodge barely jumping onto a nearby pole. Even the egostical Albel had to wonder if he'd gone to far this time. _"I'm sorry Minroi...maybe I've gone to far this time..."_ Down below him sat a very pissed of kunoichi anger evident in her glare. One could tell she was reacting out of straight rage as she punted the poll Albel was standing on sending it flying some yards. Albel jumped to a nearby building, but wasn't able to stay long as Minori's punch utterly destroyed the building with one blow. Cilivans scatterd around the streets trying to escape.

Minroi's temper flared greater than it had in a long time as she chased Albel. Every punch Minroi threw that didn't connect in her blind rage literally shook the foundation that Konoha stood upon.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 13, 2009)

*Neiko Ruuta / Hokage*

"HE RUINED MY HOUSE!" A small bearded man pointed at the jounin screaming at the top of his lungs.

"I Increased it's artistic value" Neiko replied praying to his scared beads that he carried tied to his hand. "ARTISTIC VALUE!?" Slamming a photograph on the Hokage's desk the man continued to complain. "LORD HOKAGE THIS IS WHAT HE PAINTED ON MY HOUSE!"


*Spoiler*: __ 









Rakiyo picked up a picture and gave it an inquisitive look followed by a heavy sigh. "Don't worry Mr.Fusa we'll repair you're house of the damages" Rakiyo said trying to place peace maker between the two. "AND HIM?!" The man pointed to the jounin once more expecting severe punishment for his crimes. "We'll deal with him, Now if you will" The Blonde Hokage pointed to the door as the man left proud to have won his case.

Rakiyo fell back into his chair running his hands across his face. "Sorry Lord Hokage, Shall I kill myself to atone" Neiko said prepping the large buster sword to his chest. "Quit being melodramatic will ya" The Hokage said, The jounin placing his sword back on his holster. "As you wish Lord Hokage" The mood suddendly turned serious as Rakiyo got up and watched the villiage via window. "So have you found out anything new about _them_?" 

"I'm afraid not, They have been spotted around numerous lands and villages but no new information" Neiko reported looking on at his Hokage. "Those hooded figures..." Rakiyo thought to himself trying to find some motive or reason for them. "In any case I've assigned you're team to the land of ships. It seems criminal activity is at a high over there and we can't let it continue" Neiko nodded and began to head out. "What about Rasetsu Uchiha?" Neiko asked near the doorway before leaving. "The ANBU are watching over the Uchiha district should anything come up they'll report to me. Now Go" Rakiyo said. "Of Course, Hokage Sama" Neiko left closing the door behind him.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 13, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Arlong Hoshigake, Mizukage*
> 
> "For far too long, Kirigakure has been overshadowed by the Konohagakure. In military and politcal achievements as well as dominance" Lyra munched down unto the fish she had been given as Arlong made it up to his feet towering over the surrounding ANBU black ops. "For far too long, Kirigakure has been losing it's will...It's bloody past to that of a Konoha runned future. BUT NOT ANYMORE!" The giant fishman slammed his fist unto the table breaking it in half with ease, Even this caught the attention of someone as dimwitted as Lyra.
> 
> ...



Lyra Sunameko

"Purpose" Something all jinchuuriki longed for. They were bred for war and destruction a so to speak accolade of dominance. Though Arlong was feeding Lyra what she wanted to hear, False promises of familial bonds the girl couldn't help but imagine how well a life like that would be. Living in the swamps and feeding on game wasn't a life a little girl should lead in the first place. The shifting grey clouds of Kirigakure surfed over as the Jinchuuriki struggled with the decision.

"Don't worry Take you're time no rush" Arlong said guiding her outside of the door, He knew if he pushed it he could lose the girl in the process and decide to play it by ear. Lyra was escorted out by the loyal ANBU black ops who took her back to town. The girl wandered around for the next couple of hours trying to wrap her head around the concept of a stable home. The Sanbi was hungry again, The beast craving for more food.

She wrapped her arms around her midsection like a mother trying to cradle her child from the cold. Being an orphan wasn't the easiest way to live and Lyra was no exception. Jumping shadows watched her from afar, The assigned ANBU should she ever go feral ready to kill on command. A Large crowd could be seen gathering within the town square, A celebration of sorts was being held.

A Kabuki actor stood in the middle of a newly built stage as he acted out the scenes of a tragedy written by one of the most famous authors of their time. Lyra watched in awe as the actor captivated the audience into feeling every emotion intended like a painter who creates a world with each stroke of his brush. However as the hunger of the beast inside her grew so did the control over her instincts lessen.

In a flash she found her self sinking her fangs into the mans neck ragging him around. *"STOP!!"* The Kabuki actor called out as blood seaped into his kimono. "I'M HUNGRY!" Lyra cried out drawing more blood. The villagers wouldn't stand for it anymore as they pounded her with a hail of stones, The actor using the chance to get away. Now stood atop the stage the lonely girl who was being pummled with rocks. Cuts and bruises formed all over her body as she stood there.

The malevonent chakra inside her began to spew form as an evil aura began to build. Letting out a demonic roar the hail of stones stopped. "ROOOOOOAARR" The Jinchuuriki let out as the villagers watched in fear and disgust fearing the worst.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

This takes place in...wait for it...KONOHA! 


Aro Volturi said:


> Serah smiled to herself seeing that Kazuma has a perverted but ingnored it. "Hey Kazuma, I doing great just walking around the village." she then takes a look at his hand and takes it  "Does that hurt?" she ask's "You boys are so reckless." she than look's into his eyes and wonders what he could possibly look like. "Can I see?" she ask's reaching for his mask.
> 
> But just than her father appered giving Kazuma the "Dont touch my daughter look" "Serah it's time to go home now." he said hardly "But dad..." "Now." Serah sigh and did what she was told "Bye Kazuma, I'll see you later" she said with a sad voice. her dad was still staring at Kazuma but this time it was like a killing look "Like father like son." he said to him and walked off.



Kazuma bows his head apologetically towards Serah's father, "Uh yeah...sorry I guess," he mutters, even though didn't do anything wrong. Also happy that the man didn't see his copy of _Makeout Paradise: The Next Generation_.  

He waves goodbye towards Serah, deciding not to say see you later or something like that, since her father might interpret that entirely the wrong way. 

Where'd that guy come from Kazuma wonders, slightly taken aback by the man sudden appearance. Was he like stalking her or something? As Serah's father walks away, he turns his face around and glares daggers at him. Kazuma however calmly looks back with a smile under his mask. Her old man's got issues he thinks, but then he remembers his own father and quickly puts away any notion of judging other people's fathers. Though he still can't help but feel sorry for the girl. 

After they disappear around the corner Kazuma sighs with relief and lowers his mask under his chin. "Okay, where was I," he mutters quietly, quickly taking out his copy of Makeout Paradise from his back pocket and thumbing through the pages. 

*Da MIST...*
After eating the "dinner" his mom made Misuto decided to go for a quick swim and race a pod of Killer Whales out in the open water. Around this season they use the waters around the Hoshigake village as hunting grounds. It's also good exercise and keeps his lower body strength in tip top condition. 

As Misuto springs out of the water and onto the dry land he shakes his unkept mane of spiky blue hair and wipes his face off. He suddenly gets the urge to go into town to maybe catch a movie or something, or maybe see one of his three girlfriends. 

"Yeah I think I'll see girlfirend number 2," he mutters to himself with a grin and quickly tromps off towards town, leaving behind a trail of wet footprints.

He soon makes it into the main part of town, whistling to himself when suddenly he hears a loud demonic roar. Misuto tips his face around the corner and his eyes narrows as he sees her...the Turtle Bitch. 

Lyra roars angrily on stage as people pelt rocks at her. Misuto can't help but grin, "Dumb bitch, I'd almost feel sorry for her if I could even feel sorry that is..." suddenly he grabs up a rock on a whim and sneaks in among the crowd. 

"HEY WHAT KIND OF CRAP SHOW IS THIS?! TURTLES OF THE MIST?! YOU SUCK!!" Misuto hollers at Lyra before throwing the rock in his right hand like a missile at her face.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> This takes place in...wait for it...KONOHA!
> 
> 
> Kazuma bows head apologetically towards Serah's father, "Uh yeah...sorry I guess," he mutters, even though didn't do anything wrong. Also happy that the man didn't see his copy of _Makeout Paradise: The Next Generation_.
> ...



*Lyra Sunameko*

*BAM!!*

The jettisoned rock crashes into her left temple causing to come crumbling down like a house of bricks. The audience in an eerie silence watches as the girl makes it back to her feet, Blood cascading down trickling over the wooden stage. Placing her hand out she caught the warm blood in her hand smearing it across her face and tongue. 

One of the stationed ANBU clicks his wireless microphone on ready to contact for back up. "ANBU we have" a raising hand putting a stop to his command. It was his partner whose curiosity was getting the better of him. "Hold on, Let's see what's gonna happen. After all not everyday you get to see a Jinchuuriki and a Hoshigake fight" The mans words convincing his partner as he dismisses the call "Their Monsters" He merely states looking down at the scene hidden from view.

*SWWOOSH!*

*BAAMM!*

In a flash the two genin stood toe to toe trading headbutts back and forth. Before staring each other down, each trying to bully the other using only their forehead. "You really done it now turtle bitch, I would've let you lived but fuck it I never liked you anyway" Misuto commented as the struggle of power continued. "RRROAAR!" Lyra headbutted Misuto ending the stalemate, Grabbing his torso she chucked the genin into the crowd.

Quickly turning around he found his balance bouncing off a nearby spectators face with his boots causing some major dental damage. Grabbing a nearby kid he flinged it at the Jinchuuriki who opened her salivating jaws ready to devour the girl. "AAAHHH!!" The girl cried out but before Lyra could munch away Misuto appeared beneath the girl using the distraction to plant a heavy kick to Lyra's throat sending her crashing into the stage.

*KKKRRAASSHH!!*

As the clouds of dust and rain of debris cleared Lyra climbed out more bloodlusted then before. "I'm gonna eat you sharkfuck" She merely said charging at the boy on all fours like a beast.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

*Misuto*
Level 4
BODY: 10>21>34
SPIRIT: 10>20>26
MIND: 5>9>10
Speed (Body+spirit): 60
Accuracy (Body+mind): 44
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 36

*Lyra*
Level 3
BODY: 32 
SPIRIT: 31 
MIND: 10
Speed (Body+spirit): 63
Accuracy (Body+mind): 42
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 41

As the clouds of dust and rain of debris cleared Lyra climbed out more bloodlusted then before. "I'm gonna eat you sharkfuck!" She merely said charging at the boy on all fours like a beast. 

Misuto draws a brace of four shuriken from his back pouch as she charges at him like a rampaging bear. "Turtles don't eat Sharks you little shit for brains!" Misuto snarls at Lyra. In fact Misuto has no idea what Turtles eat really, but it sure as hell isn't a Great White. 

Misuto spins his right arm around in a whirl and hurls the four shuriken at Lyra. The Sanbi girl quickly darts to her left, narrowly avoiding the the hail of shuriken that rip into a young teenage couple who both collapse and scream in pain. 

"Well just get the fuck outta the way ya goddamn retards!" Misuto hollers at the couple, more annoyed that the girl he hit was quite smoking hot. 

*BABLAM!!  *

Lyra appears beside Misuto in a burst of speed and tackles him to the ground. "What's the best part to eat on a Shark!?!"  she asks Misuto, pinning him to the ground and gnashing her fangs around. This position isn't quite so bad Misuto thinks to himself, except her breath stinks like raw meat, and she's an ugly little runt. Suddenly Lyra bites down on Misuto's shoulder, drawing blood. 

"Oh you really pissed me off now!!" 

Misuto snarls in anger and moves his right hand thumb in a blur and jabs it into her right ear, causing Lyra's equilibrium to shift off balance. Misuto rolls her over and grabs the back of her head and begins pounding the back of her head into the pavement. They both roll around bashing at each other repeatedly until Misuto regains top control. 

"Let's make you pretty!" Misuto says with a vicious sneer, gnashing his shark like teeth around. He draws a kunai and points it at Lyra lips. 
*
BABLAM!!*

Misuto's eye widen and he feel his breath rush out of the pit of his lungs, losing all strength in hsi lower body...as Lyra knees him in the groin. Misuto drops his Kunai and doubles over onto his side. 

"Low blow bitch!" he gasps. 

Lyra laughs as she jumps back to her feet and kicks him in the jaw with enough force to send him crashing into a group of bystanders. He lands on an old ladies head. The old woman screams in horror, "Relax you lady! You think I like this?!" Misuto exclaims, wiping blood from his lower lip as he leaps back to his feet. 

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!" Lyra screams as she dives at Misuto and tackles him, but suddenly Misuto explodes in a puff of smoke and his body is replaced by the poor battered old lady. 

"HAHA, Kawarimi....IDIOT!!" Misuto laughs as he appears behind Lyra and stabs at the back of her neck with a large serrated Kunai.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 13, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Misuto*
> Level 4
> BODY: 10>21>34
> SPIRIT: 10>20>26
> ...



(OOC: They're pretty even in stats )

*Lyra Sunameko*

The serrated blades hacks through the girls neck coughing up blood as it splatters the ground. Cupping the wound Lyra back flips throwing a powerful kick aimed at Misuto's head only to have it blocked by his forearms. Using the momentum he plows into her stomach with a kick and without letting go whips her down unto the ground placing his foot against her mouth. "Give me a smile bitch" Raising his leg up the genin readies to curb stomp the girl.

*MUNCH!!*

His ankle caught in the vice like grip of the girls jaw. Some began to realize the duress of the situation as they began to retreat. "LET GO YOU STUPID Wh-WHOA!" Swirling around the girl throws the shark boy from her mouth causing him to crash into a paraplegic. Running towards him the girl swipes of him with her hands, Blocking each strike with the mans numb legs Misuto counters with a knee to her forehead.

Staggering backwards Misuto follows up with a gut wrenching punch that causes Lyra to throw up a bit on his arm. "Ughh You nasty -!" Lyra grabs the boys arm trying to crush the bone in his forearm with brute force. "DON'T THINK SO!" 

*BABLAM!*

A punch rocks the young jinchuuriki girl as she lets go. "SHARK EATS TURTLE!" The Hoshigake roundhouse kicked the girl in the midsection sending her clean threw a nearby store window that had closed early for the festival. "MY SHOP!" The store owner cried out as Misuto followed after the girl jumping into the dark room. Looking around he used his shark like senses to locate the girl.

"RRRRRGHHH" Lyra growled, her blood red eyes visible in the darkness of the room. For a moment Misuto felt a chill but not one of fear but of excitement, Knowing that deep within the girl lied a bigger threat. "RRRRGGHHH" The girl continued to growl, Misuto turned on the light revealing the store to be that of weaponery. Swords, Naginatas, Nunchuku, Shields, They had everything you name it. Sprinting towards him the girl resumed her attack "ARRRGHHAA!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 13, 2009)

*Misuto vs. Lyra...*
As Misuto turns on the light switch within the store he can't help but grin from ear to ear. A horrifying visage as he reveals the rows of pointed pearly white and bloodstained teeth in his mouth. Misuto laughs with glee, feeling very much like a kid in the candy store, as he eyes all the weapons. 

The shuriken are like little gumdrops, the katana like big lollipops, and steel barbed wire, like the most delicious liquorish strings. Just before Lyra charges at him in her typical straight forward style, Misuto turns towards the frazzled weapons shop owner who hides behind his front counter. He looks like a big tough dude, with scars going across his bald head, and standing well over six feet tall, but he's just shaking like a little leaf. What a pussy Misuto thinks.   

"YO POPS! What's the best weapon here?!" he yells at the owner. 

The owners lips quiver in fear, "L...lll....leave me alone!!" 

"Ah fuck you then!!" Misuto snarls at him. 

Misuto begins grabbing random weapons off the racks and starts tossing them at Lyra as she reaches close range. Lyra bobs and weaves, increasing speed, and avoiding most of the flying weapons. Where the fuck is she getting that speed boost from!? She's not even slowing down a bit after the beating I gave her! Misuto wonders, and then he remembers the enormous chakra pool she must have thanks to that fucking demon inside of her. 

"COME GET SOME, HERE I THINK THIS IS ONE ON SALE HYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" he laughs like a loon, grabbing a giant axe and and spinning it at Lyra's face. The axe spins around like a pinwheel but Lyra slides under it at the last second, sliding on the floor like a baseball player stealing second base. 

Lyra kicks Misuto in the right ankle with a vicious thud causing him to reflexively drop to one knee. She follows it up with a winding uppercut that bashes Misuto under his chin. Misuto feels his jaw rattle around as he flies over the store counter and lands beside the store owner. Lyra grabs up a giant bronze tipped spear just as Misuto raises his head above the counter. 

"I'M GONNA SKEWER YOU WITH THIS SPEAR AND EAT YOU LIKE A SHISH KEBAB!!!" she laughs, feeling the blood rush totally take over. She throws the spear like a missile at Misuto. Misuto's eyes widen and he grabs up the store owner by the neck, and pushing him in the path of the spear. 

*BLAM!*

The spear rams through the man's midsection coming all the way out of his back and slamming him against the wall. The poor owner's body spasms as he slowly dies. Misuto reaches into his pouch and throws a smoke bomb at Lyra. It explodes into a cloud of thick and acrid gray smoke that gets into Lyra's eyes, causing her to cough and tear up. 

"AAAAAAAAAGH!!!" Misuto snarls in anger, feeling his blood boil. "I'M TIRED OF THIS SHIT!!!!"  he screams in fury. He grabs the almost dead owner by the top of his head and leers at him, "Where's your best sword?! Tell me and I'll make your death merciful!" 

The store owner weakly points at a long steel box built into the floor behind the counter. "There..." he gasps before coughing up huge amounts of blood. 
*
SNAP!*

Misuto casually snaps his neck and dives at the steel box, bashing the lock open with a serrated kunai. Misuto flips open the box and his eyes widen with sudden shock. "This is better then Christmas!" he exclaims with glee. Inside the box lays a huge man sized Zanpakuto that glints under the store lights. A face like this breaks out on Misuto's face...

He hefts the blade by its long handle. "Damn its heavy!" Misuto snarls as he lifts the giant sword in front of him, but he can already feel a connection with the blade in a sweet voice. "Oh I could probably make love to you right now!" he tells the blade, licking the sharp end with his lip. "I think I'll call you Tina!" Tina was the name of his fourth ex girlfriend. Her body is currently resting at the bottom of the great Mist Lake. 

As the smoke clears and Lyra gets her bearings suddenly a shadow looms over her. Misuto crouches over the counter with the giant Zanpakuto resting across his shoulders. "Now we get serious my dear..." he says before blowing Lyra a kiss. 

"SLICE AND DICE!" he roars as he dives into the air and swings the giant blade around like a tornado.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 13, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Minroi-Konoha*
> Minori looked over Gatrom's chart one last time before she decided to leave. It was a strange occurance to her and as the proclaimed "Best Medic" in the village Minroi couldn't really let this go. During their mission Gatrom collapsed out of nowhere and it seemed for virtually no reason. Minroi assumed it was exhuation, but it's been some days now and he still hasn't woken up. As she continued to look over the chart he felt herself get angrier and angrier until:
> 
> *TSSCHS!*
> ...



A part of the village was in mass hysteria as Minori continued to chase Albel down. The egostical Albel was pushing himself to the absolute limit in dodging his sisters attacks. _"I"m lucky she's so pissed off. If she wasn't I wouldn't still be running right now."_ He turned to look behind him to see the rage filled eyes of his sister steadly gaining on him. Hoping to slow her down or maybe tire her out Albel vaulted over a nearby house.

*BOOM!*

The house crumbled to the ground as Minori literally plowed through the house still going a full speed. She lifted her fist into the air as she rain and slammed it down into the ground. The earth buckled underneath and split under Albels feet who barely managed to evade by jumping high into the air. "Her strength is still as monsterous as ever. I've got to make sure I keep a good amount of distance between us."

"Never take your eyes off the enemy." Shock and surprised appeared on Albel's face as he turned to see Minori directly behind him. His face meet with her fist as they both fell down to the ground beneath them. Minori's street leaving a crater to big to describe in words. "Should have guessed he would use a sub."

"Alright...if I can't escape you...then I guess I have no choice, but to fight you eh Minori?" He walked out from behind a nearby house his katana drawn "This won't be like when we were younger!" He yelled and charged Minori head on.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 13, 2009)

Taron glared down at the village from his perch on top of the Shodaimes head which he discreetly desecrated from time to time when he came up here to either think to himself and plot to kill the Hokage. He then rolled his eyes as various buildings and land marks (along with random people) were painted in rainbow colours by some explosion from a lab.

The other reason he came up here was it was an inspiration for his music.

Taron didn't need an amp for his guitar, he discovered that he could direct his chakra into his Guitar to amplify the sound waves. And he also knew about instrument based jutsu... He smiled to himself as he decided not to reveal to the world about the fact that the rabbit next to him was standing on it's hind legs and had it's frond paws extended out besides it that was twitching rapidly almost breaking out of the Genjutsu. '_Can't control it yet but soon..._' He grinned to himself. '_I wonder what else there is besides Chains of Fantasia?_'

After a few minutes, he kicked the rabbit off the ledge and watched as it fell to the ground with a sickening crunch. He then fell to his back as he felt allm of his chakra completely drained. '_Gotta improve my reserves next'_. His thoughts then went back to the man he had brutally killed on his first mission.

'_I brutally killed him and didn't feel any guilt or anything._' He thought to himself as a contemplative look came across his face as he felt the melancholy spread over him.

He turned those thoughts away and then started playing a tune that he felt reflected his life which he had recently created (Cue Mudvayne's - Happy?)

"*Oh these scars keep ripping open!*" He sung to himself as he closed his eyes and let the music take him over.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Konoha

Gatrom woke up. As soon as we became conscious, he wished that he hadn't. The pain in his chest was just horrible. As he looked down, he was able to see the bandages covering his open wound. The bandages had begun to turn to a brown color as the blood that had soaked through began to dry. Gatrom then felt irritated by his weakness. If he wasn't so weak, he would have been able to defeat the enemy and protect his teammates at the same time. Instead, all that happened was he got hurt, and his team had to save him once again. Sick and tired of seeing the bandages on his chest, he ripped them off, revealing a large wound. Seeing Kisuke in the room, he pulled the covers up to hide it.

As he noticed Kisuke he turned to look around the room. It had been decorated by his teammate with a flower she had probably brought with her own money.

"Kisuke... I'm sorry... I couldn't defeat him and in the end I just left you all worrying."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 13, 2009)

*Konoha.*

Megumi looked back at Koyaiba as he swore, "Your use of foul language is acceptable for use with your peers but please will you not swear at the sensei?" she requested. "and I also think that Blue-san could kick your balls into your brain if he so desired, so please excuse my language when I say..."

Megumi turned so only Koyaiba could see her, made a hand seal behind her back and turned into:

Check it out here!

"SHUT THE FUCK UP!" she shouted, her voice echoing through the entire school

The expulsion of rage was gone in the very next second, with her kind and gentle features smiling at Koyaiba

"Please." she finished out of habit.

*Suna*

The ground shifted and the sand pushed Kurohara back, away from Prince and Harei. "Ah. There it is." he said satisfied. It would seem that he and Prince would not get on too well, not that it mattered one jot to him, as long as the job was done.

Then the sensei took out a bell and requested teamwork. Certainly not the easiest task, Kurohara was under no illusion that even with teamwork, this, barring some sort of bizarre intervetion, would prove quite impossible. However, he kept the thoughts to himself and followed the orders as he was instructed. He walked to both Harei and Prince.

"I believe we have been ordered to work as a team. Even though I am incapable of bearing any ill will to you, I believe people who wish to put aside their differences do this..."

He extended his hand, to offer a handshake. Even if it was refused he would carry out the orders. His strength was long range, he would not attempt to go in for the bell but instead, hope to create opportunities for the others to do so. He waited patiently for them to accept.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 13, 2009)

Night 1 of Slavery-

After a few minutes of being dragged through Kiri on his back, by a woman who is about a hundred times stronger then he is, possibly more.. Shou arrived outside Kirigakure in a rather large and spacious building. ?Whoa? cool.? He stood up and blinked, it was more like a mansion, a shark themed mansion. Outside the massive double doors were two figures atop a podium. They were golden sharks, appeared to be great whites. ?Really cool.? He thought, though, it kind of reminded him of Misuto and that pissed him off.

?Get inside.? The sage tossed him into the house, Shou rolled across the floor and discovered the rather messy house. ?Uhh? what exactly to you expect me to do here?? He asked. ?Clean it.? Aoumi demands. ?The entire place?? Shou blinked. ?Spotless.? She answered and walked off. ?Yeah, You expect me to do this how? I don?t even have supplies.? THWACK! A bucket smacks shou across the head, soon followed by soup and cloths, then a broom and dustpan. ?Urgh? yeah, no water in the buck-? A pillar of water engulfs the shinobi. ?GURRGGGLEE!!!? Shou screams out before slamming into the wall.

The bucket lands on the floor next to him, filled up. ?Yeah?. Thank you?.? He holds up his thumb and spits out water. ?Guh? this is not going to be an enjoyable night for me.? He looked around the room he had to clean? just one of the many. There were food boxes, underwear, clothes? ?Wait? underwear!?? He thinks rather loudly. ?I wonder how much they?d sell for?.? He rubbed his chin. ?Possibly enough to kill me?.? He took into consideration the type of woman the shark sage was. ?Yeah? just clean them and send em back?.?


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 13, 2009)

Shin decided to finally visit Gatrom at the hospital. It was truthfully the first chance he got as he had been training hard since their mission. As he approached the hospital Shin heard the shattering of glass and a table was flying his way hitting him straight on the head. Blood flew from his nose but it was funny in its own way. Shin immediatly got up and looked around trying to find out who had done it. "WHO DARES THROW A TABLE AT ME!" Shin was fuming but decided it was best to head to Gatrom's room for now.

As he rushed in he saw Minori storming off he tried to say something but she was already gone. Shin continued his way to Gatrom's room to see him ripping his bandages off and the window broken. Shin looked down at Gatrom and then the window repeatedly. "OH SHIT GATROM! PLEASE DON'T THROW ANOTHER TABLE AT ME!" Shin was hiding behind the box that he had brought with him that had some ramen in it. "Here's some ramen just don't throw another table that was really scary! Anyway how you feeling?"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 14, 2009)

South of Hell said:


> He turned those thoughts away and then started playing a tune that he felt reflected his life which he had recently created (Cue Mudvayne's - Happy?)
> 
> "*Oh these scars keep ripping open!*" He sung to himself as he closed his eyes and let the music take him over.


*Konohagakure​*
Fox woke up early the next morning with a massive headache and pain on her limbs. She stood up took a shower and changed clothes, by the time she was done, Kiba was also already awake. Fox took the blindfold she was using and tied it around her head covering her eyes, Kiba took this as a sign that his master was going out today. Kiba happily clambered up her shoulders. Fox went to the nearest bakery and bought some bread to eat. "ooohhh, fox-chan is that a new way of training?" Fox just nodded and ignored the baker afterwards, which earned her a laugh from the said baker.

Fox wondered idly where she would train today. Maybe she should train her balance while in blindfold, sure she could sense better than average people but it was still a bit hard to balance while seeing nothing. With that in mind she figured that the best place to train would be somewhere high up... Like the heads of the past hokage's, of course that's where she should go. With that destination in mind, Fox started going in the direction of the mountain.

Fox thought to herself that going up the mountain was harder than she initially thought, she stumbled in the outcropping going up around three times. Once she arrived at the top of one of the heads she felt better, her training was paying off, little by little, she didn't need to rush it afterall. She silently sat down and tried smelling and listening to the area. She heard someone singing nearby and she wondered who it was. The voice was very familiar, but it cant be him she silently crept towards the sound. she was proud to say that among the genin's in her year she was the best at stealth, so she was pretty sure she wouldnt be noticed unless it was another inuzuka, a sensor, or that Gatrom guy.

When she felt that she was close to the sound, she silently sat down. It was Taron alright, there was no mistaking it this close by. A few minutes passed and it seemed that Taron didn't notice her at all. So she finally decided to say something "i never thought you'd like singing"




Vergil said:


> He extended his hand, to offer a handshake. Even if it was refused he would carry out the orders. His strength was long range, he would not attempt to go in for the bell but instead, hope to create opportunities for the others to do so. He waited patiently for them to accept.


*Sunagakure*​
Prince was a little perplexed with the new guy, this one he cannot figure out the puzzle yet. His empathy tells him that this guy was emotionless and should be considered a robot but his analytic mind says otherwise. Well his logic was sound but a bit cold. He had to laugh internally with what this guy said, he obviously did not know who Prince was, a prodigy and the youngest graduate that ever finished the ninja academy, at the age of 9 he had already been considered the best of the best.

"so i was right that the reason i was put into this team was to take care of this two... unstable people... such inconvenience for me, have they never thought of how it would affect me" he silently murmured to himself. Eventhough he was happy-go-lucky in the outside, he was still a Nara inside, he just needs to act out the facade that was needed to know more about this two... unstable people. 'But i like unstable people' he thought to himself with an imaginary pout, during this whole internal monologue the sensei had given them a task which he had promptly taken into consideration and planned out everything, even with teamwork they're chances of doing the task was 30% that didn't include the new guy yet, if the guy was an average genin it would be around 40% chance if he was as strong as both harei and him it would be 45%, but he doubted it, even if the guy was as strong as them chances where still slim.

Prince noticed that the new guy's hand was still outstretched towards him. He shrugged and took his hand "Prince Nara, you might have heard of me, but it would be best not to rely on me too heavily,just because of my reputation. However you can rely on me when it comes to teamwork" Prince said smiling and thinking to himself 'so how will you act towards me now... Will you rely on me or not.' 

Prince noticed Harei's sour face and smiled to himself 'ohhh, jealous' and he immediately tried to hug harei.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 14, 2009)

Konoha


Gatrom looked on in confusion as Shin entered the room afraid. It was only after Shin commented about a table being thrown that Gatrom noticed all of the glass and the broken window that was scattered throughout the room. Putting two and two together he identified the culprit to be his loud, easily angered, sensei.

Gatrom facepalmed as he saw Shin cowering behind what looked like a box of ramen.

"Shin... I'm not mad or anything. That broken window was probably just do to Minori-Sensei. You know how she can get at times. Anyway, as I was just telling Kisuke, I'm the one that should be apologizing. I wasn't strong enough to protect you guys and in the end, you guys ended up worrying over me. That's the last thing that I want. But, I'm feeling better. The doctors even say that I can go home today. They say I lost a lot of blood, as the Kunai hit an artery, but since you guys got be back pretty fast, there won't be any long-term effects."


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 14, 2009)

*Iwagakure: Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi*

Smiling warmly, Hakumei replied to the girl. "Ees that so?" Yanking the kunai from the board, he flicked it up into the air. As it spiralled downwards, he opened up his pouch, allowing it to land directly inside it. "Finally, some progress. Last I he'rd, I was being shoved on team two. You apa't o' it as well, then?" Receiving her extended hand, he greeted her in a rather formal manner. In his house he was always taught to be respectful, especially to new acquaintances. "Moi name is Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi, of the Tomoshibi Clan."

_There's something odd about her..._

The Raijuu had finally awakened from within Hakumei's subconscious, interupting the quaint meeting. Contrary to common belief, the Bijuu needed rest as well. What makes you think that, Hakumei spoke mentally. She seems nice enough.

_Chakra... a very strange chakra signature is being emitted from her body. I couldn't say for sure, however, I think..._

Yah, what is it? Spit it out.

_I'll observe for a while. I'll speak my thoughts later._

Fair enough, Hakumei said to the beast as it returned to its semi-dormant state, watching the situation. Returning to the present, Hakumei spoke to the girl, "So, y'know when the hell they's supposed ta be placin' us with a thi'd memba'? Or, I s'pose I should be askin' when a Sensei is gonna be comin' along."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow narrows her eyes slightly as she listens to Hakumei speak. His accent is slightly unfamiliar to her and she honestly seems to have trouble understanding him, but she does get the gist of what he's saying. Actually the more she hears him speak the more she likes the sort of folksy twang to it, is the best she can describe it really. 

Sparrow nods at Hakumei, "Well it's nice to meet you Hakumei," she tells the boy with a smirk, "Yeah I was told I'd be on team 2 as well...actually I kind of feel a bit like cast off drift wood to be honest, us waiting here like this!" she adds with a laugh. 
_
*I've figured out what's wrong with him!*_ the voice of the Gobi suddenly shouts in Sparrows mind.
_
Yeah and?_ Sparrow responds inwardly. 

_*He talks funny! You can never trust a person who talks funny! *_

_Oh shush! _


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 14, 2009)

"Yeh, I know that feelin'. I'm not one ta just stand aroun'. I wos meant ta do things, no' just wait fo' them ta happen." Jumping onto the target board, Hakumei quickly found his balance and looked up to the sky. He just took in surroundings, what hidden beauty they had to offer. "Y'know, some moight find this land barren and tasteless... but I kinda like it." Withdrawing a shuriken from his pouch, he tossed it into the air and shoved his finger through the hole in the middle as it came twirling down. He continued to do this while speaking with a rather captivating tone, "The colo'r patte'n of the E'rth. It's nice, wa'm, relaxin'. Really... good, dontcha think?"

_Why do I always find you speaking your innermost thoughts to complete and utter strangers?_ Well, we're gonna be on the same team, so I figured I might as well start putting myself out there now. My mind isn't that weird. Right? Besides, what else are we supposed to do? And aren't you supposed to be concentrating on other things? _As you wish._

Though a little flustered, Hakumei did take the Raijuu's words into account, as he always did. Feeling slightly embarrassed, he spoke, "Sorreh if I come off as a littl' wei'd... but hey, we've got all this time, eh? We can chat a littl'."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow nods as slowly with appreciation as she listens to Hakumei describe the land around the stone village. 

"No I don't find what you said weird at all. I totally know what you mean," she responds. 
_*
I don't even know what he just said! How can you understand him?! *_

Sparrow ignores Dolly, her affectionate nickame for the Gobi demon inside of her, and continues on, "I love to climb all the way to the top of the mountains that surround this village," she says while pointing up at the high mountain ranges that encircle the hidden Stone Village, providing it with a natural barrier against invaders. "Sometimes I can spend hours just exploring the peaks, and caverns, and talking with the birds..." she coughs nervously suddenly at mentioning the fact that she talks with birds, hoping he won't find it funny.

"Um anyway I'm babbling," she mutters. Sparrow notices how Hakumei balances himself on the target board and how well he he threw his kunai blades at the target board earlier and then an idea comes to her mind, something to pass the time at least she thinks. 

"Hmm...well since it looks like we're both going to be waiting for a bit...and since we are on a training field..." she hesitates slightly, not wanting to overstep her bounds. 

*Do it! Then maybe we can find out what he's hiding!  *

"...well maybe we can have a bit of a sparring session. You know nothing _too_ serious. I think it would be good to know how well our abilities might compliment each other before we actually step into battle, you know?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 14, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha, Uchiha District*

Flowers.

Lots of them could be seen, In every direction stretching unto the Horizon. Maybe thats why I felt comfortable being in a place like that with Minasoko. My mom stands behind me wrapping her arms around me pulling me close, She's only alive in my dreams. A mirror appears in front of me like a time machine, Showing me the passage of time.

They had such high hopes for me but now ever since my brothers dissapearence it's been different. My father treats me only as a hindrence, He's long forgotten whats it like to show affection. My eyes part just a bit to interrupt my dream. The spinning cieling fan the only audible thing in the room, I take deep long breathes. I thought once I woke up that it'd be different.

As If what everything just happened was a dream, My eye would be back, My mom and brother would still be here, and my father...I turn my sights to the window to find it had already turned to night. When I was feeling down my brother would always come bring me some Ice cream in the middle of the night. We'd stay up, eat, and talk about what was bugging us. The servants would cover for us and even though mom and dad knew they let us slide. Those were better times. "Where are you brother..."

*Amegakure*

*BOOM!!!!*

*"Capture the intruders"* The Ninjas of the village called down people as two hooded figures bobbed and weaved in coming fire in the form of arrows and Kunai. Running up along the sky scrapers with the use of chakra they hopped and bounced across each one. "Behind you" A serious voice said "Got ya old man" using a backflip he began a slew of handsigns while still in mid air. The hail of Kunai headed his way "ACID STYLE: ACID RIVER JUTSU!" From his mouth pour out a green substance that completly melted the kunais and severely burned the ninja's below. 

Landing on his feet the two hooded ninjas continued their escape. "Are you sure the Jinchuuriki's safe with you old man?!' The younger one called out dodging a kunai. Turning to him his blazing sharingan could be seen "He won't be going anywhere" His eyes gleamed as if on cue. 

*BOOM!!*

Another explosion ripped through the ground, The younger ones who fell back revealing his appearence. The Uchiha senior stood behind him as admist the fire stood Sakumi Yamashi the current leader of Amegakure. "You two won't be leaving" The Uchiha turned to the younger red head hooded member. "Envy I leave her to you" "Got it pride" Envy said turning to him flashing him a smile.

(OOC: this is envy)

*Spoiler*: __ 









With that Pride escaped into the rain as Envy took the frontlines. "You picked the wrong village to invade punk" Sakumi said drawing her sword the shifting flames bouncing a orange hue of the steel. "Yea yea keep talking. Old people like you piss me off but" Popping two hard candy's into his mouth "I'll melt you down good!" With that Envy charged towards Sakumi.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 14, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> A part of the village was in mass hysteria as Minori continued to chase Albel down. The egostical Albel was pushing himself to the absolute limit in dodging his sisters attacks. _"I"m lucky she's so pissed off. If she wasn't I wouldn't still be running right now."_ He turned to look behind him to see the rage filled eyes of his sister steadly gaining on him. Hoping to slow her down or maybe tire her out Albel vaulted over a nearby house.
> 
> *BOOM!*
> 
> ...



*Albel Fujibayashi
BODY: 300
SPIRIT: 350
MIND: 150
Speed (Body+spirit): 650
Accuracy (Body+mind): 450
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 500*
---
*Minori Fujibayashi
BODY: 350
SPIRIT: 350
MIND: 350
Speed (Body+spirit): 700
Accuracy (Body+mind): 700
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 700*
---

Albel charged his sister swinging his katana left and right while he his mimic the movements. The blows were easy to dodge thanks to Minori's evasive training. Though Albel wasn't an idiot as he switched from his katana to his gauntlet coming in from Minori's right. Once again she dodge, but Albel quickly switched hands making a spin trying to cut her. Minori caught the blade with her palm and punted Albel in the stomach sending him some feet back.

"Damn...I forgot how hard her punches hurt! She isn't even using her full strength. She could have killed me with that blow." The stood staring at one another, but this time Minori would make the first move. She charged crossing her fingers as she did so. Instantly two shadow clones of her appeared tagging alone beside her. Albel feel back as he performed a string of handsigns.

"Water Style: Water Encampment Wall!" Albel bent back his chest expanding as a pool of water gushed out his mouth stopping the three Minroi's in their place. _"!....how did she?!"_ In a flash two the real Minori was right beside him aiming to take his head off. Knowing his surrondings Albel merged with the building behind him just in time to evade her attack as he re-emerged on the roof of the building. "No point in me playing her game as she's much stronger than me....I'll try this then."

Minori stood stoned face as ever as the debris from the building cleared. She wasn't to surprise to find out he managed to escape her as she replayed the moment in her head. "He must have sensed me and then used  Leech All Creation to merge with the nearby building."

"Water Style:  Exploding Water Shock Wave!" It was like an eclipse as a large shadow loomed over Minori and a good portion of the hidden leaf. An oceans worth of water came streaming over the buildings like a tsunami with Albel standing at the top. 

"Let's see you counter this Minori!" Albel screamed at the top of his lungs as the massive surge of water decended.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 14, 2009)

*ENVY VS SAKUMI!!*

(*The Amegakure leader faces off the rogue who dared attack her village!! But What Kinda tricks does he hold up his sleeve?!!)*

*CLING!*

Sakumi blocks the incoming strike from Envy, Gripping her arm he uses the momentum to flip over and deliver a kick.

*SHNK!*

The Attack blocked by Sakumi's sword as he's pushed back by the blunt side of her blade. The two begin to form handsigns staring each other down.

"WATER STYLE!" Sakumi calls out as she preps her jutsu.

"ACID STYLE!"  Envy does the same smiling with glee.

"WATER SHARK BOMB JUTSU!" "ACID TIGER JUTSU!" The two called out in unison as their animal shaped attacks collide. *SHHPOMM!! *The attacks burst into a superheated rain that comes crashing down on the two. Sakumi grits her teeth from the pain though envy seems at home amongst the deadly rain. "What's the matter afraid to get burned?" He taunted followed by a quick smirk.

"I'm going to cut the smile clean off you're face" Sakumi stamped down the sheathe of her blade and in one motion revealed another hidden one. "That's quite a trick, Encore Encore!" Envy taunted biting down on his rock candy searching for a new one in his pocket to eat. *SWWSH!* Envy weaves back as Sakumi's sword flash by him. "It's over!" Sakumi cried out as she sank the second blade into envy's abdomen.

"Don't mess with Amegakure" Sakumi said meeting eyes with the stunned envy. The candy in his hand dropping to the floor.

*B-Blup-B-Blup*

The wound left by the sword begins to bubble as acid spills forth burning Sakumi's hand. "AHH!" Dropping the blade she jumps back as Envy completly comes apart revealing the real him standing behind. "Acid Style: Acid Clone Jutsu" Envy explained walking towards Sakumi sword picking it up from the pool of acid. "NOW LET'S END THIS!" Envy said running towards Sakumi ready to behead her with her own sword.

*BOOM!!!*

A huge crator laid where Envy stood. He jumped back barely missing the attack. "What the hell?!" Envy searched the area to find two new challengers waiting for him. "Geez Sakumi you're wreckless" Hyoushi commented playing with a toothpick in his mouth. "Team Amegakure here" Gyoshi replied. "Thanks guys" Sakumi said happy to see her comrades. "This is going to be a drag" Envy said realizing the challenge that awaited him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 14, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Konohagakure​*
> Fox woke up early the next morning with a massive headache and pain on her limbs. She stood up took a shower and changed clothes, by the time she was done, Kiba was also already awake. Fox took the blindfold she was using and tied it around her head covering her eyes, Kiba took this as a sign that his master was going out today. Kiba happily clambered up her shoulders. Fox went to the nearest bakery and bought some bread to eat. "ooohhh, fox-chan is that a new way of training?" Fox just nodded and ignored the baker afterwards, which earned her a laugh from the said baker.
> 
> Fox wondered idly where she would train today. Maybe she should train her balance while in blindfold, sure she could sense better than average people but it was still a bit hard to balance while seeing nothing. With that in mind she figured that the best place to train would be somewhere high up... Like the heads of the past hokage's, of course that's where she should go. With that destination in mind, Fox started going in the direction of the mountain.
> ...



*Sunagakure*

Harei completly ignored the two as he charged towards Ayumi head on. "GIVE ME THAT BELL!" Harei screamed out as he went in for an upper cut. Easily avoiding him the jounin planted a punch to his abdomen that sent him back. "Damn witch" Shukaku's sand swirled around Harei as he licked the blood that had poured out from the impact from his lips. "AAHHH!!" Harei screamed in fury as he baseball slid towards to Ayumi ready to deliver a powerful kick. Ayumi managed to jumped but was surprised as the Sand came up ready to attack.

"Nice try but" POOF!! The sand plowed through a cloud of smoke revealing a rock in the jounin's place. Getting back up to his feet Harei's temper began to get the better of him. Ayumi stood a few feet away whisteling to her self as she played with the bell spinning it around. Pointing to his teammates the jinchuuriki called out "MAKE YOURSELVES USEFUL AND HELP ME ATTACk HER!"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 14, 2009)

*Suna*

Kurohara shook Prince Nara's hand. "It makes things easier to work together. I'm sure you have some sort of strategy, indeed your reputation precedes you. I have 25 kunai, 5 of which have special qualities. Poison, explosive and smoke. My speciality is long range fighting. I would suggest that the entire strategy revolve around capturing her with your ability. I doubt you'll be able to hold her but a few seconds would be enough, I think." Kurohara said flatly.

Throughout his speech Harei went straight for the sensei, recklessly. though Kurohara continued to talk throughout it. He looked at his sensei who casually performed a kawarami. The bell was so close yet so far, such was the aura of the jounin. Kurohara waited for the Nara to speak before acting


----------



## Michellism (Dec 14, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Misuto vs. Lyra...*
> As Misuto turns on the light switch within the store he can't help but grin from ear to ear. A horrifying visage as he reveals the rows of pointed pearly white and bloodstained teeth in his mouth. Misuto laughs with glee, feeling very much like a kid in the candy store, as he eyes all the weapons.
> 
> The shuriken are like little gumdrops, the katana like big lollipops, and steel barbed wire, like the most delicious liquorish strings. Just before Lyra charges at him in her typical straight forward style, Misuto turns towards the frazzled weapons shop owner who hides behind his front counter. He looks like a big tough dude, with scars going across his bald head, and standing well over six feet tall, but he's just shaking like a little leaf. What a pussy Misuto thinks.
> ...



*Lyra Sunameko*

The gray smoke saturates the room irritating the jinchuuriki's senses. Small outburst of roars could be heard from admist the changing clouds. Without any chance to counter Misuto dives into the drab smog waving his new found love Tina. The sharp blade cleaving into Lyra's shoulder leaving a massive gash behind, The force of attack throws Lyra from the grey cloud smacking straight into a wall.

Trying to get back on her feet the girl oscillates back and forth. "Fucking Shark Bait" She can barely get out as Misuto comes running out like a mad man. Swinging tina like a baseball player on steriods Misuto rips clean through the wall with his blade while his target Lyra barely manages to dodge twirling in the air. The ominous chakra pouring into the girl making her more and more depraved with each passing moment.

The ANBU realize if the fight continues that the Sanbi might emerge. Grabbing his mic The ANBU Captain calls for back up. Soon shadows emerge from all corners of the village rushing to the designated area. Misuto holds Tina up proud enjoying it's luster and gleam. "You know Turtle Bitch You actually came in handy. If you weren't here I wouldn't have gotten my precious Tina. Now come here and let me THANK YOU!" 

Misuto pierces the Jinchuuriki's body with the sword however Lyra grabs him by the throat as the two are caught in the deadlock. Misuto ready to hack Lyra to bits while Lyra ready to crush the boys throat. The Sanbi in Lyra finally awakening as it's voice begins to invade Lyra's thoughts. *"Kill....Kill....Kill"* It's words pounding like a war drum in heat. _"Mmmmiiisuuutooooo" _The Girl lets out a demonic like chant.

"Oh so you know my name huh bitch?" The Kirigakure genin still able to taunt at a time like this. Before the fight could have a proper conclusion the ANBU Black ops raided the store from all sides. "Excuse me will ya?!" Misuto said as he kicked the girl in the abdomen freeing her from the sword, In one quick motion Misuto manages to hack one ANBU in half causing it to rain blood.

*"Damn Hoshigake!" *One of them calls out ready to kill the boy after seeing his comrade get sliced in half but knew that they're would be severe reprocussions should he touch the Mizukage's nephew. Numerous smoke bombs were thrown as the ANBU Circled around Lyra forming numerous handsigns. Lights shot around her sealing in her to the place, The pain of the jutsu apparent as she let out numerous screams. With his prize in hand Misuto watches the girl get sealed as he leaves the store.

"That voice...What was that voice..." Were the last thoughts of Lyra before slipping into Unconsciousness.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 14, 2009)

?Well thanks Megumi!? Yuki says, taking the cookies, tossing Grizzly one.

?Nom nom nom?? Grizzly says,  talking while chewing before Blue regard gets in the room.

Arriving at the academy Blue took out the piece of paper given to him by the Hokage that listed his official squad. "Um-um Team 7: Koyaiba Kinsei, Yuki Inuzuka, and Megumi Yamanaka I'm you're official team sensei. Blue Regard"

"Oi, fucker." He said, motioning towards Blue. S'o you're our jonin? What the fuck happened to you, puberty forget to stop by?" He laughed. "But seriously. Who the fuck made you a jonin? What the fuck do you do that's so fucking special?"


Yuki?s shoulders begin to shake, eyes watering as she covers her mouth, ?Pfft?? she gets out before beginning to slam her head on the table.  After gaining composure she stands up, ?N-nice to meet y-you?.? she stutters out, giving a large fanged grin.  Then looks at Koyaiba, with a snarl she clutches her hand into a fist.

Then as Megumi spoke she laughed, ?Nice one.  Men aren?t the superior species anymore Koyaiba, stick with the times.? 


(OOC: Yes Yuki meant to say species not gender.  For you intelligent people.)
______

Lul runs towards the cactus of twenty feet, seeing a jounin standing in front of it.  ?You?re late.  But I?ll give you this once, it is your first day.? The jounin says with a chuckle in her voice.

?Th-thanks sensei.? Lul replies, a sheepish smile on her face.  ?Well, what?s our first order of business?? she asks, her multi colored eyes wide with anticipation.

?Our first order of buissness is names, second is getting you packed.? The sensei says, pulling out a black book, ?Lul?Do you have a last name?  Ever have one??

?No, and no?? Lul says, rubbing the back of her head.

?Right, my name is Koroshi.? Koroshi says, beginning to walk away, Lul running in front of her, leading towards Lul?s house.  They come to a stop at a .  ?How do you like my home?  I made it myself.  I?ve put a lot of blood, sweat and tears into this building?lots of blood?? Lul says, chuckling.

_?She?s a determined little girl??_ Koroshi thinks to herself as they walk in, stairs leading to an upstairs, a relaxing room with a large brown and black papasan chair in a corner, a brown velvet couch across one wall.  A book case filled with horror and romance books and two dictionaries.  ?It?s impressive.? Koroshi says simply.

?Where are we going?  And why?? Lul says, sitting on the stairs, not being lady-like as her legs fall onto the ground, ?I just need to know what to pack.? Lul says, looking up at Koroshi.

?We?re going to Kusagakure.  It?s your best bet, they know how to train special cases like you.? Koroshi says, smiling, ?Pack enough for four days, as if you were going to Konoha.? she adds.

?Right, I?ll go pack my clothes if you can get me some canned food from the cabinet.  The closet under the stairs.? Lul says, standing up, stomping up the stairs.

Lul gets up to her room, the door looks like a dojo?s, she slams it open, revealing a castle like theme as she begins to pack.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

*With Misuto...*
Misuto looks around in all directions, "Where the fuck did she go?!" he roars in a loud voice. He begins slamming his head against the wall of the weapons shop over and over again in raw frustration, until he draws blood and a long horizontal gash opens up on the top of his forehead. As the blood drips down over his face he slumps his shoulders in disappointment. 

No one's ever took that kind of a beating from me and still kept going! he thinks to himself. In fact that bitch just started to get more angrier, and I could even feel her chakra increasing! It's that Sanbi he realizes, that fucking two tailed monster. Without it she ain't shit! But then it hits him, something he never saw before. He's finally met a girl with as much bloodlust if not more then he possesses, and she's hard as nails to kill. 

Misuto grins suddenly, "I just found the perfect sparring partner," he mutters, while licking the dry blood from around his mouth.  Someone who will push me to my limits. As Misuto walks out the store he suddenly feels the fatigue and injuries catch up with him. The heavy giant meat cleaver blade in his hands feels twice as heavy and Misuto resorts to dragging it across the ground. 

He exits out the busted hole in the wall of the store looking like some kind of strange bloodsoaked refugee victim. A group of bystanders across the street gawk at Misuto as he walks out.

"Eh? WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU ALL LOOKING AT?!" he shouts at them. Misuto tries to swing his sword at them but the weight of the sword causes him to tip off balance and slump to the ground headfirst. 

"Bitch messed me up worse then I thought," he grumbles in annoyance and then he blacks out. As Misuto lays motionless on the ground for several minutes. A very brave and stupid villager slowly walks towards Misuto and pokes him to see if he's dead. 

Suddenly Misuto stirs from his inert state and begins to snore.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 14, 2009)

Captain Obvious said:


> Well thanks Megumi! Yuki says, taking the cookies, tossing Grizzly one.
> 
> Nom nom nom Grizzly says,  talking while chewing before Blue regard gets in the room.
> 
> ...



*Blue Regard*

With each word Blue's pride began to dwindle, The constant mockery. Even among his jounin students Blue's a victim to bullying. "First Sousuke...Now my students..No..NO!" Blue frantically thought not being able to bare the though of being the laughing stock of the jounins anymore. "QUIET!" He called out his voice cracking a bit from the out burst. "Now as You're jounin sensei I ORDER YOU THREE TO RUN 10 LAPS AROUND THE ACADEMY!" Blue was hoping to gain control of his team fast before it was too late.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *With Misuto...*
> Misuto looks around in all directions, "Where the fuck did she go?!" he roars in a loud voice. He begins slamming his head against the wall of the weapons shop over and over again in raw frustration, until he draws blood and a long horizontal gash opens up on the top of his forehead. As the blood drips down over his face he slumps his shoulders in disappointment.
> 
> No one's ever took that kind of a beating from me and still kept going! he thinks to himself. In fact that bitch just started to get more angrier, and I could even feel her chakra increasing! It's that Sanbi he realizes, that fucking two tailed monster. Without it she ain't shit! But then it hits him, something he never saw before. He's finally met a girl with as much bloodlust if not more then he possesses, and she's hard as nails to kill.
> ...



*Kabure Bakusatsu*

"Should we pick him up?" One of the villagers suggested as they cautiously approached the sleeping boy. Reaching over the villager found himself screaming in pain moments later. *SWWSHH!* Raising his arms to his face the blood shot out, The missing pieces collapsing a couple of feet away the other villagers backing off. "HIS ARMS!" One of them commented as the armless man crashed down to his knees crying from the pain. Looking up he found Kabure standing over him, His own heafty sword resting atop his shoulder.

He looked down at the Hoshigake "This kid...hehe He might actually be worth keeping around. If only to kill some time" Picking up the buster sword that Misuto had forgotten to pay for (stole) and had named it after his carcass of an ex girlfriend he rested against his free shoulder. Picking up the genin with his personal sword Gear, one of the seven swords of the mist whose dull edge gains power not from cutting but through the use of Vibrations. Misuto draped over the sword as Kabure walked back home.

A couple of hours had passed and the spiky blue haired boy had finally regained consciouness. Kabure stood next to the bed smoking a cigar and reading the latest from Konoha Penthouse. "You're finally up huh brat?" Kabure said in his usually gruff demeanor. Misuto looked around and saw Tina he was far more worried about his new sword the his safety. His eyes wandered a bit further and saw Gear resting next to it, He imagined how strong he would be with wielding a sword from the mist.

"Saw the fight you had with the Sanbi brat" Kabure said taking a long puff from his neatly wrapped cigar. "hmph it was more training then fighting" The cocky Hoshigake bragged though he was covered in bandages though Lyra probably wasn't any better off. Leaning forward Kabure asked "So tell me runt, Did you see it? Did you feel it? The Sanbi's Power? To feel every feeling in you're body, every cell as life and death no longer means a thing. As you battle the closest thing to a god in this world. Tell me did you see it?" Kabure asked licking his lips recalling his own battle against the freed sanbi during his younger days.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto nods at Kabure and sits up boltright. He feels some of his wounds open under his bandages but ignores it. The pain makes him feel alive, gives him focus, it tells him that he's still has a purpose and work to do. There's are only two states of being in Misuto's opinion, those who are alive and those who are about to be dead. Misuto's always had a foot in both worlds. 

"You're damn right I felt that turtle bitch's power!" Misuto responds with a grin, "I could feel that goddamn monsters chakra thrumming through my fucking bones! Felt as strong as a fuckin' Tsunami!"  

Kabure nods sincerely, he understands all well the feeling, when he faced the monster in its unrestrained form. 

Misuto points at Kabure's sword propped against his own beautiful Tina, "My mother told me that you fought that Turtle demon with my uncle. I tell you what, I'm going to do everything I can to make sure that little bitches monster finally comes out..." Misuto suddenly grins like a deformed jack ol lantern, "And then I'm goin' to kill it or its gonna kill me!" 

Right before I cut your fuckin' throat out and take your sword of course. Give Tina a new friend to play with! Misuto adds inwardly as he grins at Kabure.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 14, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Mist...*
> Misuto nods at Kabure and sits up boltright. He feels some of his wounds open under his bandages but ignores it. The pain makes him feel alive, gives him focus, it tells him that he's still has a purpose and work to do. There's are only two states of being in Misuto's opinion, those who are alive and those who are about to be dead. Misuto's always had a foot in both worlds.
> 
> "You're damn right I felt that turtle bitch's power!" Misuto responds with a grin, "I could feel that goddamn monsters chakra thrumming through my fucking bones! Felt as strong as a fuckin' Tsunami!"
> ...



*Kabure*

"See that you do kid, See that you do" Kabure was far more intrested in seeing a fully unleash sanbi then again real progression in his team. Hell he hoped that the next time those two fought they'd kill each other. Getting up to his feet he threw down a heavy stack of files on the kids legs. "You're next mission will start soon. We'll be playing back up for Konohagakure against Ninja Pirates, Think you'll be able to handle it?"

*Mizukage's Office*

"So the Jinchuuriki's been restrained" Arlong asked swirling around a glass of scotch watch the ice cube wrestle for top position. "Yes Lord Mizukage, She had gotten into a fight with you're nephew and is now being treated for her wounds" The ANBU captain reported down on one knee. Throwing the drink back he let the burning feeling enter his throat sliding down to his stomach, Who needs functioning livers anyway. "Misuto huh? That runt better have not ruined are chances at using the sanbi. Though it does my heart good hearing he's keeping the Hoshigake name alive"

He sat back letting the reclining chair relax with him. "So what about that Leaf Ninja we captured has he talked yet?" Arlong asked pouring himself another drink of scoth. "No sir in fact his wills stronger then we thought, He refuses to give up any information about the leaf and it's inner workings. All jutsus we've tried have been nullified" The Anbu captain reported keeping his glare down unto the floor. "Kill him, No sense in keeping a useless ninja alive. I'll go and see how Lyra's doing later for now" The fishman got up to his feet walking into the room of crowded women. "Im going to enjoy myself"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Kabure*
> 
> "See that you do kid, See that you do" Kabure was far more intrested in seeing a fully unleash sanbi then again real progression in his team. Hell he hoped that the next time those two fought they'd kill each other. Getting up to his feet he threw down a heavy stack of files on the kids legs. "You're next mission will start soon. We'll be playing back up for Konohagakure against Ninja Pirates, Think you'll be able to handle it?"



Misuto sneers at Kabure, "Eh yeah sure I'll kill some fuckin Pirates, and yeah you bet your ass I'm going to kill that Sanbi! I'll do what you and 'ole Uncle Arlong were too chickenshit to do!" Even before the words leave Misuto's mouth he knows what's coming. 

*BABLAM!*

Kabure backhands Misuto across the face in a blur of his right hand, blasting Misuto onto the floor. Blood flows out of Misuto's mouth but all he does is just grin back macabrely at Kabure. Misuto spits out a glob of blood onto the floor and wipes his mouth.  

"Watch your mouth runt!" Kabure replies. He retrieves his sword from the wall and begins to walk out the room, but Misuto just can't help himself...

"My mom hits harder then you by the way," he says with a laugh. 
*
BABLAM! *

Misuto finds himself pressed down onto the floor with Kabure's right boot pressed against his throat. "Next one will be my sword through your heart," he tells Misuto calmly. 

Misuto winks back at Kabure with a devil may care grin and no fear in his eyes. It's what makes Misuto insane, when he has no fear of someone he should rightly be bowing down to. "You do you what you gotta do and I'll do I gotta my man..." Misuto mutters in a gasp. 

For a second Misuto thinks that Kabure will actually stab Misuto but the man lifts his boot off Misuto's throat and  walks away. "Be ready for the mission," he replies as he exits the door. 

Misuto of course flashes both his middle fingers at Kabure as he walks away. He slowly stumbles back to his feet and shambles towards his shiny new giant meat cleaver sword, affectionately named Tina. "Hello gorgeous, you wanna kill some people?" he whispers, and begins rubbing against the flat of the blade.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 14, 2009)

*Kisuke*

Kisuke scratched her head, smiling weakly. At least Gatrom would be alright, and now that he was getting out soon, they could work on training some more. She heard something crash off in the distance, and looked confused. Could that be their sensei?

*"Hey, where is sensei? I haven't seen her around..."*


----------



## Cjones (Dec 14, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Albel Fujibayashi
> BODY: 300
> SPIRIT: 350
> MIND: 150
> ...



The massive surge of water towered over Minori as began to come cascading down. The sheer amount of water Albel was able to create was an equivalent to a football field. He had some love for the village and didn't want to totally level it. Though Minori unflinching and unnerved as ever reacted to Albel's massive water style with a jutsu of her own.

"Atsugai!" Releasing chakra from her mouth, Minori formed a large, destructive gale of wind that collided with Albel's water shock wave. The sheer force and power was enough to cut through the middle of the water wave effectively splitting the water in half and keeping herself safe. While she was safe from harm it couldn't be said the same for the other parts of the village. "Albel there's no use running, just fight me face to face. I've never known you to be this scared." Minori spoke mocking Albel.

Her sneered down at her and scoffed not falling for it. "Scared? It's more like I"m smart enough not to fall for you bullshit and play your ga-!" He was cut off abruptly was 4 needles planting themselves in his thorat. Capitalizing Minori delivered a hellish punch to Albel's jaw. The bones could be heared cracking underneath the pressure. Minori slowly felt her fist sink slower and slower into his jaw until he literally splashed into a heap of water. 

"Gotcha!" It was a warm feeling as the steel of Albel's sword sunk into her shoulder blade. He placed the back of his foot into her back sending her falling to the ground and followed it up with another attack. "Water Style: Water Dragon Jutsu!" A massive amount of water shot up from the ground into sky to from twisting and turning. A massive water dragon formed in the sky and shot down at Minori who was already preparing her own jutsu.

A wirlwind enveloped Albel and literally began to cut him to shreds. She put enough chakra in to seriously hurt him, but not kill him. With each respective jutsu the siblings decended from the sky onto the ground taking the brunt of each jutsu's power. As the dust cleared both siblings coud still be seen standing on their own two feet.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 14, 2009)

*Iwagakure: Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi and Sparrow...*

Hakumei smiled warmly at Sparrow's reply. "Yeh, it's good to know some peopl' stil' 'ave a love fo' the'r country. The bi'ds ar' beautifu' here. I can see why you'd want ta talk to 'em."

After hearing her request to spar, Hakumei agreed to it heartily, "Why not, eh? It'll be good fo' both of us. Oi need a wa'm up anyways." Bending backwards, Hakumei placed the base of his palms on the somewhat thin board that he stood on, then flipping backwards onto the ground below.

_Hmm... odd._ What is it? _The moment she mentioned a match, there was a slight disturbance in her chakra._ Ah, you worry too much, Raijuu. _Maybe so. I'll keep watching for anything suspicious._ Alright.

Taking several steps back, Hakumei plastered on a playful grin, bowing politely in a humorous manner. "Ladies fi'st."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

*Iwagakure: Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi and Sparrow...*

*Sparrow*
BODY: 6
SPIRIT: 12
MIND: 7
Speed (Body+spirit): 18
Accuracy (Body+mind): 13
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 19

*Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi*
Body: 7
Spirit: 10
Mind: 9
Speed: 17
Accuracy: 16
Chakra Control: 19

Taking several steps back, Hakumei plastered on a playful grin, bowing politely in a humorous manner. "Ladies fi'st."

Sparrow smirks at Hakumei's fanciful show of manners, "Well thank you..." she tells him while bowing back in return in jest. 

"But don't hold back on my account," she adds. Perhaps the one thing that can break Sparrows mellow easy going mood is when someone underestimate a female's combat skills. Not that she thinks Hakumei is that kind of person, but its a very touchy subject with her. 

Sparrow squares up with Hakumei as she prepares to make her first move, thinking what the best tactic would be to draw out his abilities. 
_
Have you ever heard of the Tomoshibi clan Dolly?_ she asks the Gobi within her. 

Hakumei said he was from their clan, and though Sparrow had heard of them she had never met a person from their clan before. Sparrow can hear Dolly become silent as if thinking, almost as if the giant creature is right beside her. The Gobi has been around for centuries so its memory must be huge Sparrow figures. 

_*They are well respected but I myself have never encountered one of them in battle. Though one of my previous hosts, Han, once referred to them as powerful lightning users... *_

Sparrow nods slowly. Lightning huh? she thinks to herself. Let's see what he'll do if I...

Sparrow suddenly forms a rapid series of handsigns. *"Bunshin no Jutsu!"* she exclaims. Suddenly Sparrow's body shimmers and multiplies into five clones. The immaterial but perfect clones quickly dash around Hakumei at full speed in a spiraling circle, surrounding him.

Meanwhile the real Sparrow perfectly mimics her clones and slips in and out among them. She quickly zips up behind Hakumei, keeping her footfalls even lighter then a cat's and reaches into her pouch, pulling out four shuriken. 

*NOW!*

Sparrow quickly hurls the Shuriken at Hakumei's back. At the same time her clones mimic the shurken move and charge at Hakumei. Sparrow herself also charges in behind the shuriken barrage, ready to deliver a winding uppercut at his back.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 14, 2009)

This would have been so much easier had he developed his Clan's abilities, however that would take time. That didn't matter though, as figuring out her strategy wasn't hard. Having a skilled Jounin as a father, Hakumei learned a number of novice tricks that may have been used against him. He grinned as he withdrew four shuriken of his own and countered against the ones that were thrown at him. As they left his hand, he leapt backwards, crashing through the other clones which dematerialized because of the contact. With confidence, Hakumei spoke, "Smart move, but rega'dless of how quiet you wer' movin', you were the only o'ganic thing hustlin' in this training field, which means it makes it much easia to hea' the real you!"

Hakumei swiftly withdrew three kunai from his pouch. He tossed them all in Sparrow's direction, fanning them out to make wide attack. Following after them, he charged for the girl.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

JohnJohn said:


> This would have been so much easier had he developed his Clan's abilities, however that would take time. That didn't matter though, as figuring out her strategy wasn't hard. Having a skilled Jounin as a father, Hakumei learned a number of novice tricks that may have been used against him. He grinned as he withdrew four shuriken of his own and countered against the ones that were thrown at him. As they left his hand, he leapt backwards, crashing through the other clones which dematerialized because of the contact. With confidence, Hakumei spoke, "Smart move, but rega'dless of how quiet you wer' movin', you were the only o'ganic thing hustlin' in this training field, which means it makes it much easia to hea' the real you!"
> 
> Hakumei swiftly withdrew three kunai from his pouch. He tossed them all in Sparrow's direction, fanning them out to make wide attack. Following after them, he charged for the girl.



Sparrow smiles with excitement as Hakumei intuits her strategy and counters. Oh he's good she thinks, I like him. He quickly tosses three Kunai towards her in a wide spread, making it difficult for her to sidestep. 

*DUCK! * 

_I'm on it!_

Sparrow suddenly does a full split and leans herself low to the ground, her chin almost touches the rough ground of the training field. She can feel the three Kunai fly over the top of her willowy blonde hair, taking off a few loose strands in the process.

As Hakumei rushes in a dash of speed right behind the Kunai barrage, Sparrow suddenly grins from ear to ear, "You just fell into my trap card, Hakumei!" she exclaims with a chuckle.  
_*
TRAP CARD?! That sounds so inane what does that even mean?*_

_I don't know it just sounds cool! _

Sparrow wriggles all ten of her fingers at Hakumei and he stops short suddenly as he catches a silvery glint coming from the tips of her fingers. Said glint off course coming from the almost invisible wires wrapped around her fingers that stretch around Hakumei in a circle. 

"While I was running around you, I was also laying down some wire," she says before suddenly leaping to her feet and flicking her wrists back with rapid force. The wires surrounding Hakumei zoom in around him quickly. 

Sparrow aims for his ankles and hips, trying to literally hogtie him with the wires.

*"String Reeling Technique!"* Sparrow cries.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 14, 2009)

*Kumogakure*
Two dark hooded figures stood atop a stalagmite just outside of Kumogakure. From that point they had a good view of the whole village, everything was in there sights, all except for the Kage mansion itself. "Who's...big...idea...was...it...to...put...a...mansion...on top of a hill?" A bloated figure was the first to speak wearing a hood much too tight for a man of his size as he snacked on an extra-large bag of chips. The man next to him sat silently on the ground his feet failing over the edge of the stalagmite that stood upon.

“You know, you each way to much. I’m pretty sure you already know, but that’s pretty bad for the human body.” He stated his gaze still fixed on the village ahead of them. “Ah Sloth, don’t give me…that…health shit!” The heavy man retorted as he shoved hand after handful of chips into his mouth. The man known as Sloth stood up from his sitting position and stretched giving out a yawn and he walked over to the other hooded man. “Yea…what ever you say glutton. Go ahead and report that I’m engaging by myself wills ya?” Glutton chocked on his handful of chips spitting them back out and turning to Sloth shocked at what he just said. “Sloth what’s wrong with you? We’re partners and we were order to do this together!”

Sloth simply waved lazily at Glutton as he descended from the stalagmite that stood upon. “I know, but I’ve never been the on to work well with others. Besides you like to play, I want to finish this and then get back for a well deserved nap. Cya!” In a blur had literally disappeared from sight.

_“I hope he knows what he’s doing…”_

*Gate of Kumogakure*
“This is pretty weird wouldn’t you say? I mean I know she’s been an office for a while, but she’s our first female.”

“Yea I know what you mean, but she’s done a great job so far and have you heard her singing voice? It’s like-what happened hear!” The ninja stood in front of the entrance to his village. Two unconscious shinobi lay in front of the gate leading into the village. “Hey Dan wake up! What happened here…Dan?!” The ninja slowly stirred from his unconsciousness looking into the face of his fellow Kumo ninja. “It was…some guy in a black cloak. His-his-his speed was beyond anything I’ve seen before. I mean all I saw was a blur and then I found myself lying on the ground.” He began to explain as he recalled the event. The other two looked on listen to him recall about the man in black and how he was easily able to overwhelm them with speed alone.

“This doesn’t sound good. We need to warn the Raikage at once!”

*BOOM!*

The three ninja looked on as a cloud of smoke rose into the sky over their village. The worse they had assumed was indeed happening.

*Inside Kumogakure*
The village was in an uproar as an unknown intruder began to wreak havoc upon the unsuspecting village. “GET THE CIVILIANS TO SAFETY AND WARN THE RAIKAGE!” In a blur the dark cloaked figure was in 4 places at once as he dispatched lesser ninja left and right. “After Image Copy...pretty damn useful” He said with a yawn as he performed a string of hand signs. “Swift Style: Cyclone Fist” Sloth pointed his fist to the side forming a T. Then he began to spin faster and faster until he became a blur almost none could see. A giant cyclone began to form ripping up houses from the ground and drawing almost ever thing in that area into its vortex. 

*Raikage’s Mansion*
“Yes sir Raikage a hooded figure has suddenly invaded the village and is causing mass hysteria and destruction.” An Anbu explained to the Raikage. The bronze skin woman stood up from her desk to look out the window. Just as clear as day she could see a massive cyclone on the far end of the village.

“Put the village on red alert and evacuate all of our people. It’s only one enemy I will deal with-“ She was cut off by a gloved hand as it placed itself on her shoulder. “The Raikage has no place on the battle field. I need some exercise anyway…so I’ll do it.”


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 14, 2009)

*Iwagakure: Hakumei & Sparrow sparring...*

Didn't see this coming, but let's use this to our advantage, eh? _I enjoy your way of thinking. Do it. Just be kind to the poor girl and tone down the charge, will you?_ I could manage that.

As the wire constricted around his ankles and hips, Hakumei quickly placed his hands into the proper hand signal, calling out his action, "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!" In that moment, currents of electricity covered Hakumei's body. Normally this would not have any effect at the distance that they were at, however, the wire was connecting Hakumei's body to Sparrow's, making this a mistake on her part. A surge of electrical energy immediately transferred through the wire to her body. He muttered with a slight grin, "Fo'give me fo' this, lass."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2009)

JohnJohn said:


> *Iwagakure: Hakumei & Sparrow sparring...*
> 
> Didn't see this coming, but let's use this to our advantage, eh? _I enjoy your way of thinking. Do it. Just be kind to the poor girl and tone down the charge, will you?_ I could manage that.
> 
> As the wire constricted around his ankles and hips, Hakumei quickly placed his hands into the proper hand signal, calling out his action, "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!" In that moment, currents of electricity covered Hakumei's body. Normally this would not have any effect at the distance that they were at, however, the wire was connecting Hakumei's body to Sparrow's, making this a mistake on her part. A surge of electrical energy immediately transferred through the wire to her body. He muttered with a slight grin, "Fo'give me fo' this, lass."



Huh what's he talking about?! Sparrow wonders. She was just grinning triumphantly as she strung Hakumei along with her invisible, but she quickly gets her answer a second later...

Sparrow suddenly feels the electrical surge jolts into the tips of her fingers like hundreds of hot pin pricks stabbing into her skin. The electricity radiates up her hands and arms and she grimaces in pain, gritting her teeth tightly. 

*Release the wire!* 

_O...O...O....ONNNNN.......ITTTTTTTT! _
_
*HE'S HURTING YOU!!!!!!*_ Dolly growls in sudden outrage. *UNACCEPTABLE! RAAAARRRRRRRGH!!!! * 

Suddenly Sparrow feels her chakra being supplanted by the Gobi's chakra, and it spikes in an upsurge of energy, causing Sparrow's deep purple eyes to glow slightly. She can feel the Gobi's rage deep within pit of her stomach. Somehow the Gobi's chakra connects with Hakumei's electrical chakra through the wire, and they both collide in a tremendous energy feedback going both ways along the wire. 

For a brief second even through the pain, Sparrow can feel another presence very familiar and yet foreign at the same time through the wire, but only for a second and it disappears. 

Sparrow reflexively flicks her wrists, unwinding the coil of wires from around her fingers and is blasted backwards onto her rear end still feeling her body trembling and her teeth chattering. As the surge dissipates Sparrow suddenly feels a splitting headache. She can also feel the hair on her skin standing on end. She imagines her blond hair must resemble a spiky pincushion right now. 

_*Did you feel that?! *_

Sparrow nods inwardly. She looks at Hakumei, still out of breath, and narrows her eyes at him, "What's inside of you?" she asks him, still sitting on the ground.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 15, 2009)

There was something pushing against the current of my electricity! Normal chakra can't do that! What-- _Didn't you feel that presence?_ What? _That presence! It was unmistakably familiar to my own... in a matter of speaking._ You mean-- _That's right. She's like you, like us. There is a beast dwelling within her. She's--_

"The Gobi no Irukauma." Pulling out of the wire restraints, Hakumei recomposed himself and began walking towards Sparrow. "You'll hav' ta fo'give me fo' that. It was completely instinctiv'." He drew nearer to where she was still sitting on the ground, glaring at him. "You're the 'ost to the five-tailed beast, aren'tcha? I've 'eard aboutcha. Never thought I'd 'ave the privilege of meetin' yah." Extending his hand to the girl to pull her onto her feet, Hakumei introduced himself once again, though this time in a much more formal manner. "I am Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi, futur' patriarch of the Tomoshibi Clan. I am 'ost to the six-tailed weas'l, also known as the Raijuu no Rokubi, the lightnin' god."

With an expression of penance, Hakumei spoke with a solemn tone, "I 'ope I didn't 'urt you with the Jutsu. I'm truly sorry I done that."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
"The Raijuu no Rokubi?!" Sparrow mutters under her breath. 

_*I KNEW IT!! *_ Dolly exclaims triumphantly like a detective suddenly cracking the case of the century. _*That wretched little thunder weasel...hmpf! Not even a real Bijuu in my opinion. You know in the old days there was just nine of us and then all these newcomers had to come along and ruin all the fun!* _ the Gobi adds in a haughty tone. 

Sparrow's expression softens as she takes Hakumei's hand, and gets to her feet. 
_*
Quick spit some needles into his face! *_

_I'm fine its no biggie! _

Sparrow stares at Hakumei and suddenly feels a kinship with him, and a sense of relief to realize that she's not alone, that there's someone else like her. It feels like having the weight of the world lifted off of her petite shoulders. 

Sparrow suddenly smirks at Hakumei and punches him playfully in the shoulder, "Don't worry I'm fine," she tells him with amusement. "In fact I would've been insulted if you had held back, thank you," she says in a sincere voice. 

"I'm also glad to meet someone like me." 

As the two Genin get to know each other, they don't notice a hawk flying high in the sky. It passes by both Sparrow and Hakumei before disappearing over the mountains. 

From his perch on a high plateau, Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage, sits cross legged with his eyes closed. In his minds eye however he can see through the eyes of the hawk that was just observing Sparrow, his protege, and the Tomoshibi boy. He opens his eyes suddenly and takes a pen and pad from within his robes and begins writing. 

_She has met the other Jinchu, will continue to monitor..._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma already had a lot on his mind, and his father hadn't shown up the entire day. Feeling slightly worried Kazuma went to look for him. He had checked all his father favorite haunts, the standard bars and taverns, as usual. He even snuck into a few strip clubs, a novel experience to say the least, but unfortunately his father Hiruma was no where to be found. 

Kazuma walk back home with slumped shoulders, slightly worried. After what his father told him about wanting to kill himself, he hopes the old man didn't make good on the oath. He quickly takes out his battered copy of Makeout Paradise, rereading it to banish the troubling thoughts but as he turns the corner suddenly he hears a loud explosion just a block behind him.

*BABOOM!*

Kazuma turns around quickly, "HUH?!" His eyes widen, literally bugging out of their sockets as a huge tidal waves rushes down the street right at him. "HOLY SH-" The wave envelops Kazuma before he can even try to dodge out the way and it carries him away. 

_In the Fire Temple..._
The reason why Kazuma could not find his father is not because he has disappeared or is dead. Kazuma just looked in the wrong places, assuming that a house of worship and enlightenment would be the last place his father would would go. 

Hiruma Hatake kneels before a golden Buddha statue in silent meditation. A bald headed monk dressed in crimson and orange robes approaches Hiruma. His name is Iako, a former Elite Guardian Ninja of the Fire Daimyo. He looks at Hiruma, the man who once led this elite group, but that was a long time ago and he frowns. 

"Are you really going to do it Hiruma?" he asks in a quiet tone

Hiruma opens his eyes, looking like a broken and defeated man, "I've failed my wife, my son, my village...I'm a laughing stock within this village. My honor is gone..." 

"Honor can be reclaimed though other ways Hiruma, and you still have your son," Iako replies. 

"But I don't have my wife," Hiruma remarks bitterly, "She was the source of my strength, always was. I'm just a shell without her." 

Iako sighs inwardly, he won't argue with his old friend because he learned a long time ago that you can't interfere with another's path, everyone has to live their own life. "I wish you well my old friend."
_
With Kazuma..._
The giant wave deposits Kazuma in the middle street on his back. He groans in pain and then something soft hits his face. He realizes its his old copy of _Makeout Paradise_, splayed across his face. 

How embarrassing...he thinks to himself. 

As he removes the soggy book from his face he notices two shadows looming over him. He recognizes his sensei, Albel to his right but to his left is some woman he's never seen before. They both look worn out and incredibly tired, and yet they both stare daggers at each other. 

"Um am I interrupting something?" he asks them, assuming they both were the source of the giant wave of water.

"Do you guys need a time out?"  I hope they don't attack me he thinks, suddenly realizing he should be running instead of just sitting around like an idiot.


----------



## Bertelsen (Dec 15, 2009)

Shin sighed as Gatrom told him that it wasn't him that had thrown the table. Actually now that Shin thought about it it would make no sense if Gatrom could throw a table in his state. Shin tossed the ramen to Gatrom as he walked over to the broken window. "Here." He looked out the window to see devastation and what looked like Minori and someone else fighting. "Hey who is sensei fighting and why?" 

A nurse walked into the room and chimed in. "Well probably because Gatrom wasn't waking up and she was frustrated. That must be the unlucky guy to feel her wrath." "WHAAAAAT?! OH CRAP I GOTTA GO TELL SENSEI YOUR AWAKE!" Shin jumped out the window and started to make his way to where Minori was to tell her the good news that Gatrom was finally awake. 

As Shin approached the scene Minori and the guy he didn't know had beaten each other pretty good. "SENSEI! The nurse told me you were mad but Gatrom woke up. I know you want to show off your awesome but don't kill the guy! Please let the unawesome poor smuck live sensei!"


----------



## Pyro (Dec 15, 2009)

*Konoha:*

Gatrom just looked on as one of his teammates jumped out of the window.

"Here we go again..." Was all that Kisuke was able to catch before Gatrom had changed into his pants and was about to jump out of the window. But before he took the leap, he looked back at his teammate who was just sitting watching the events unfold with a sense of excitement.

"Thanks for coming. It really meant a lot." Then Gatrom turned to hide the red that was slowly creeping up his cheeks.

Without further ado, Gatrom jumped out of the window and landed next to his teammate. 

"Hey sensei. Happy to see me? I think I'm ready for some more training. Don't want Shin's awesomeness to pass me up anytime soon..." Gatrom said with a smile on his face knowing that this would get to Shin.

*Iwagakure:*

Jack landed on his butt as he got kicked out by the old blacksmith. Apparently, Jack had not found the right stones. Jack was confused, a little drunk, and pretty high. But he was pretty sure he was with his team finding something.

As Jack looked around he saw one of his teammates, that blind guy, just sitting meditating next to the blacksmith's shack. "Useless piece of ****." Jack mumbled before he went off to find his other teammate.

As he turned the corner, running full speed, Jack ran into a tiny white dragon. 

"What are you doing you ************!!!! Get outta my way! I'm in a ******* hurry you ************!!!" 

With one large kick the dragon was sent flying.

"Hehe.... (Jack looked at his teammate)... I'm better when I'm drunk."


----------



## migukuni (Dec 15, 2009)

Vergil said:


> *Suna*Throughout his speech Harei went straight for the sensei, recklessly. though Kurohara continued to talk throughout it. He looked at his sensei who casually performed a kawarami. The bell was so close yet so far, such was the aura of the jounin. Kurohara waited for the Nara to speak before acting



*Sunagakure​*
Prince sweatdropped as he heard poison, that was obviously gonna be useless right now, unless it was a slowing poison, but no if he phrased what he had to say wrong this guy would do it even if he himself dies for it. Smoke and explosive would obviously be useful for distracting sensei. He had a point i could capture sensei but i can only stop her for 5 seconds at most and 3 seconds at the least, not enough for the new guy to do anything of note, Harei could prolong the capture though by using his sand to hold her arm and legs, question was if he was willing to help out. Prince thought of all of that in 5 seconds and by the time his thoughts were almost complete, Harei went straight for the sensei albeit reckless, it was already obvious that the sensei would use kawarimi.

"First we have to know her real location, there is no guarantee that when we find her it is her or just some clone or even a sound jutsu that would make it seem like she is the one, sensei doesnt seem to be the genjutsu type so we don't have to worry about being under an illusion. She's also the type to not go for the kill but instead tries to incapacitate her opponent so she doesn't have to do the killing blow. She might be delicate and compassionate but she is in no way a jounin because of something so trivial as beauty, so it would be best to exploit her weakness which is her compassion and try to think of her as an..." Prince looked for a right word while looking at the new guy "obstacle we need to surpass" Prince dreaded to say what he have to say next "With that firmly in mind Kurohara, dont do anything until i say go... This is my order attack Harei but do not kill him nor hurt him, just spar with him a little, afterwards i will call for sensei to tell her that i have made a wrong order to you and she will arrive here to see what is wrong, when she arrives i will use my shadow tech to capture her, that will only work for 5 seconds at best, at that time Harei and you will try to get the bell from sensei, the time limit is only 5 seconds, she will be taken by surprise by this and she wont have enough time to do a kawarimi.

"Harei do you accept?" Harei looked at Prince with a glint in his eyes. "GO" Prince said thinking that what he saw in Prince's eyes were amusement.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 15, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Iwagakure​*"oi!!! Take this guy out for me" he yelled out as he got closer. Right now, Razor's technique's are support types for taijutsu users, unfortunately Akihiko was not a taijutsu advocate.



*Iwagakure*​
Akihiko cursed under his breath as his two teammates didnt seem to notice him. Hiro was meditating and Jack was drinking while fighting small dragons just for fun. Did these two idiot think nothing of their mission 'oh yeah one is blind who is  pretty worthless in a color hunt and another was a drunkard who probably wouldnt be able to distinguish red from pink. Akihiko cursed quietly again as the two completely neglected him and the big ass crystal dragon following him. "ALRIGHT THAT'S IT!!! RAZOR WE ARE GONNA BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF OUR TEAMMATES AFTER WE BEAT THE CRAP OUTTA THIS CREATURE! I DONT WANT IT TO BE MY SUMMON ANYMORE" Akihiko said as he stopped and turned around. "Haste" With his increased body speed Akihiko jumped towards the Dragon's back and took out his strings, he weaved it through the creature's back and jumped off one side and catapulted to the other side of the crystal creature. Oh yeah, this was kinda fun he thought to himself as the dragon flew higher up "UWAAAAHHHH!!! IM FLYING SO COOL!!!! *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTT* he screamed out his pride being ripped from his throat brutally "help me you damn teammates"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2009)

*Kisuke*

Kisuke smiled. She was lucky to have Gatrom and Shin as teammates, and she probably couldn't have made better friends. But now they were both gone, and Kisuke sat there for a bit in silence. It then struck her that they both went to go look for sensei, and that she was falling behind. She quickly, ran out the door, and through the long way, caught up to both of them. She panted, the run tiring her out quickly.

She found part of Konoha in ruins. It looked as though some force of terror struck through here, with the anger of one thousand bijuu. *"So...who did this? Was it sensei?"*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 15, 2009)

[DISREGARD PLEASE]


----------



## Pyro (Dec 15, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Iwagakure*​
> Akihiko cursed under his breath as his two teammates didnt seem to notice him. Hiro was meditating and Jack was drinking while fighting small dragons just for fun. Did these two idiot think nothing of their mission 'oh yeah one is blind who is  pretty worthless in a color hunt and another was a drunkard who probably wouldnt be able to distinguish red from pink. Akihiko cursed quietly again as the two completely neglected him and the big ass crystal dragon following him. "ALRIGHT THAT'S IT!!! RAZOR WE ARE GONNA BEAT THE CRAP OUT OF OUR TEAMMATES AFTER WE BEAT THE CRAP OUTTA THIS CREATURE! I DONT WANT IT TO BE MY SUMMON ANYMORE" Akihiko said as he stopped and turned around. "Haste" With his increased body speed Akihiko jumped towards the Dragon's back and took out his strings, he weaved it through the creature's back and jumped off one side and catapulted to the other side of the crystal creature. Oh yeah, this was kinda fun he thought to himself as the dragon flew higher up "UWAAAAHHHH!!! IM FLYING SO COOL!!!! *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTT* he screamed out his pride being ripped from his throat brutally "help me you damn teammates"



*Iwagakure*

"No need to get all pushy. Jeez. Don't I at least get a thanks that I took out a DRAGON all by myself. Whatever, this one looks like a ***** too..."

Jack crouched down on all fours before he sprung forward using his legs as springs. The dragon say this move coming and sent it's tail hurtling toward Jack. With a move that would never be described as smooth, Jack somehow managed to trip at the most opportune time, letting the tail of the Dragon pass right above his head. 

"Looks like it's time to show a move..." Jack slurred as he got to his feet. Getting back down into his crouched stance he sprung forward once again. Only this time, instead of going straight at the dragon he stopped and sprinted to the right, and then going completely around the monster until he was behind it. Grabbing both legs of the beast, Jack jumped into the air, bringing the dragon with him. As he rotated his body into position he was now sitting on an upside down dragon who was headed face first into the ground.

"CHERRY BOMB *******!!!!"

As the dragon hit the ground and a cloud of smoke rose, Jack jumped off of the beast and landed next to his teammate.

"You gonna quit your ******** now?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2009)

"SHUT THE FUCK UP!" she shouted, her voice echoing through the entire school

The expulsion of rage was gone in the very next second, with her kind and gentle features smiling at Koyaiba

"Please." she finished out of habit.

"Shit!" Koyaiba shouted, rolling backwards over the table. "Fuck!" He glared up at Megumi. "You really shouldn't do that you know. Ruin the only part of you that's worth a damn."

Then as Megumi spoke she laughed, ?Nice one. Men aren?t the superior species anymore Koyaiba, stick with the times.? 

Koyaiba snapped his fingers in her face. "Hey. Hey, bitch. Did I ask you to talk? No? I didn't? Then shut your fucking mouth." He laughed, walking up next to Blue. "Women. You know what I mean man? You know what I mean?" 

"QUIET!" Blue called out his voice cracking a bit from the out burst. "Now as You're jounin sensei I ORDER YOU THREE TO RUN 10 LAPS AROUND THE ACADEMY!" Blue was hoping to gain control of his team fast before it was too late.

Koyaiba stared at Blue in shock. "What the fuck man? Where the fuck did that come from?" Koyaiba didn't see what was wrong. He hadn't insulted Blue or anything, just said hello...anyone who knew Koyaiba would understand that everyone new was met with lots of fucks and few insults, but Koyaiba really didn't hate anyone except all women everywhere.

Well, that wasn't quite true. Women who made snacks were ok.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2009)

Despite being crude about it Koyaiba had essentially said that Megumi was pretty. She felt a little guilty for scaring Koyaiba like that, but then the guilt evaporated to nothing when he insulted Yuki. Megumi was about to cast a genjutsu on him when her sensei yelled at them.

Megumi had never been scolded or shouted at and her eyes began to well up. The utter disgrace of being told off really threw her back.

"Y..yes sir.." she said and ran out of the room crying, beginning to run around the academy 10 times "I'm sorryI'm sorryI'm sorryI'm sorryI'm sorry" she repeated as she ran.

(Suna post coming soon.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> "SHUT THE FUCK UP!" she shouted, her voice echoing through the entire school
> 
> The expulsion of rage was gone in the very next second, with her kind and gentle features smiling at Koyaiba
> 
> ...



Yuki begins to shake in anger, "I *fucking* hate men like...you..." she growls, Grizzly's fur down the ridge of his back sticks up.  They stalk toward Koyaiba, taking a soldier pill.  "Juujin Bunshin!" they say, Grizzly turning into a male version of Yuki.  

They charge, "Faster...faster, faster!" Yuki says, throwing a powerful punch, alined with Grizzly, about fourty points of sheer power being thrown at top speed.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 15, 2009)

*Hikaru Inuzuka* (OOC: Been a while since i've done anything with her )

Today I'm at the beach! It's really quite nice, Who knew the fire country had such lovely get away spots. Call it an Inuzuka getaway, My grandmother came along as well as several of my cousins. 

They'res Mariko the oldest of my Inuzuka cousins. She's currently a chunin and my aunt brags about her to all of our family members.


Then They'res her little brother Yusuke, He's a trouble maker and thus Auntie dosen't really talk about him though Grandmother calls him her favorite of the three.


And finally the youngest one Chii the youngest of the Inuzuka cousins. She's still in the academy as she's failed the test twice. To be honest shes told me she doesnt want to become a ninja plus shes the nicest one to me out of the three.


"This blows, If any of the guys from the village see me with you guys ill be the laughing stock of the week" Yusuke complained bullying a crab with the tip of his foot making it walk faster then usual. "Boohoohoo, Quit you're belly aching and help us set up the site" Mariko ordered, though she said help she was really making me and Chii do all of the grunt work. She called herself the "Supervisor" and thus had the most important job, Or at least thats what we were made to believe.

Grandma was busy hitting on the local men of the town each running away from her advances. *"You're just afraid of what a real womans body looks like!" *She told the 5th victim of her traumatizing journey to get some, As she returned back to the designated area.

(OOC: Hikaru has no idea what "get some" means, She just repeats what she heard)

"Grandmother, Yusuke isn't helping" Mariko reported as me and Chii struggled to hold the umbrella up that would shield us from the maniacal sun and his army of heat rays. A couple of years ago we had forgotten to add sunblock and we ended up having the worst sunburn so we were sure to be put it on this time. "Can't I just go to the arcade, I don't want to be seen-- I Mean I don't want to ruin you're day nana" Yusuke was sure to catch his words or else suffer the wrath of Grandma. 

Grandma laugh understanding what it was like to be a teenager and the weird social faux pas that went along with them. *"Tell you what sonny, Spend an hour with us and Ill let you go"* She said pinching his cheeks. "Thanks Nana you're the best" He said with a cheesy smile. "Im sure the guys would really make fun of him if they heard him call her nana" Chii whispered to me as we both shared a laugh. "What did you say!" Yusuke said hearing us from the background. 

Down by the shoreline there were a few people having a volleyball match, Mariko had been staring at them for a while which meant. "Listen up guys I've decided what we're going to do today" "You decided?" I muttered to myself as Mariko told us her plans like a drill sergeant "Were gonna play volleyball and defeat those jerks!" "Jerks? we don't even know them" I was sure to keep my voice low. "ALRIGHT SQUAD LETS GO!" Mariko said leading us down to the volleyball game. Either way we all knew this wouldn't end well.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2009)

> *Team 7*
> 
> *Yuki's Stats*
> 
> ...



Koyaiba grinned as Yuki charged him. A fight. 

Koyaiba liked fights.

"Faster...faster, faster!" Yuki says, throwing a powerful punch, alined with Grizzly, about fourty points of sheer power being thrown at top speed.

Koyaiba leaped backwards, rebounding off a wall and narrowly dodging the attack. "Whoops!" He said, laughing. "Not fast enough." He cracked his knuckles. She was slow. The only real advantage she had over him was that fucking dog of hers, which wasn't a huge problem. He simply had to get it back to it's dog form. The room was too small for a dog of that size to effectively fight, so it would be basically useless. "My turn." He charged forward. "Shoufuu: Rising Wind!"


----------



## Michellism (Dec 15, 2009)

*The Volley Ball Match to the Death!!*

*Hikaru Inuzuka 

Shell Beach, Fire Country:* A Getaway resort next to a small town, The white sands and clean waters make it a tourist attraction. They have an annual volleyball tournament where the winners get to have free ice cream for a year.

I kept getting a sinking feeling that Mariko would turn this into one of her war games, Last year she put a guy in the hospital for beating her at a foot race...She's competitive to say the least. She had managed to convince the guys who were playing because of her figure, afterall who wouldn't love eye candy. Me, Chii, and Yusuke had been forced to play or fear facing Mariko's anger. 

"Ready beautiful here it comes" A spiky haired boy said sending the ball flying into the air with one shot as he served it too us. It had been coming to us pretty slow guess he was taking it easy on us because we were girls minus the pouting Yusuke. "what a gentlemen" I thought as it came in my direction, Clasping my hands together I was ready to serve the ball back when

*BAAM!!*

Mariko had used my face to bounce the ball back, The guys sweat dropped as she entered a heated fury. Since she technically didn't touch the ball she used Chii's shoulder as a stepping stone. "EAT THIS!" *BLAM!* Slapping the ball with chakra it missiled towards the spiky haired boy cracking him in the face. Landing on her feet she turned to them, Her hair spinning like a ribbon following her movements. 

"That's one point for us" Mariko said thinking she was on her way to winning. _"WHAT THE HELLS A' MATTER WIT' YA!"_ A boy with an afro and a fake tan called out as he tended to his friend. "Their is only one way to play volleyball, to live up to it's true spirit. TO THE DEATH!" "*To the death?" *Everyone repeated in unison. "Should've never let her played" Yusuke bemoaned scratching his ankle with his other foot. "What'd you say" Mariko snapped at him with a frightning look. 

The injured boy got up to his feet "Fine if that's how you wanna play" He seemed to be more serious. "He recovered so fast" Chii commented as he made it up to his feet. "Then we won't hold back anymore!" Several minutes pass and the volleyball game had turned heated, Each side was back and forth. Should the boys score then Mariko would score back, One boy had been injured so harshly that he had been sent to the hospital.
*
PLUNK!!*

The Ball went high in the air as the boy hit it back. "I GOT IT!" Mariko called out running, the sand kicking up with her as she was ready to strike it back but.

*WOOSH!*

The ball passed by her ready to taste the ground. "NO!!" She called out fearing they would gain the upperhand when.

*BEPLUNK!*

Yusuke had saved the ball from hitting the floor, Rotating in a pillar Mariko used the opportunity to send the ball back to the boys side. "We're the Inuzuka's REMEMBER THE NAME!"

*PLUNK!*

The ball was hit over as it pounded into the ground leaving a crator. We had won the albelt forced Volleyball game, As a reward we were all treated to Ice cream. As time passed Yusuke had been trying to get himself some girls phone number yet found himself unlucky. As the Inuzuka girls had a meeting we decided to help him out. Calling him over we announced our intentions. *"YUSUKE WE'RE GONNA FIND YOU A GIRLFRIEND!"* We all said in unison.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 15, 2009)

*Yusuke's Trauma: The Search for a Girlfriend!!*

*Hikaru Inuzuka*

"NO WAY!!" Yusuke refused as he tried to run away though Mariko had applied her death grip of doom meaning he wouldn't be getting away any time soon. "Now what girl should we choose?" I said looking around trying to find the perfect life long mate for Yusuke. As girls we we're thinking about the future rather then the now, We we're thinking about would we get along with her, How would her kids look, Would she a be a good wife? etc etc etc

As we searched around Chii was the first to find a candidate. "What about her?"



Yusuke instinctivally drooled from the sight of the pretty girl, Chii obviously knew what Yusuke wanted but Mariko had other plans. "No way" "What the hell do you mean no way shes perfect?!" Mariko shook her head as she continued to hold him. "You would only appreciate her for her beauty and thus the relationship would be a sham. You're kids would ask you "why don't you love mommy anymore" and you'd respond "Because she's an ugly piece of trash". Really Yusuke I expected more from you"

"YUSUKE HOW COULD YOU!?" I called out worried about Yusuke's hypothetical kids. With a look of apathy he told Mariko "Im looking for a girlfriend not a wife" "Typical" She said commented on the whole men spieces. "I'll find you something better" Looking around she finally found a prime suspect. "What about her?"



"THOSE ARE GUYS!!" Yusuke called out which led to an awkward silence finally broken by Chii. "Are you sure you aren't G-" Before she could finish Yusuke cut her off "DONT YOU DARE CALL ME THAT" "Fine fine, Hikaru you pick" Mariko had left the life altering decision to me. It was all up to me...All up to me...I couldn't fail and mess up Yusuke's life. "Hurry up" He said growing impatient. "I GOT IT HOW ABOUT HER!" The three of them looked at my pick.



*"THATS A GORILLA!" *The three said in unison. The day began to wind down and we started heading back home to Konoha. Yusuke had fallen asleep and though he was grumpy at the start he really had a good time. Chii was busy eating an ice cream cone and Mariko was busy planning on how she would crush the enemy the next time she went there. As for me, Im writing in my diary with Yabimichi next to me. Once I get home I'll return to my ninja life...Wonder what kinda adventure awaits for me when i return?


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 15, 2009)

Day 2 of Slavery-

  Shou had just heard about the fight his teammates had. “Guh… this is bull shit.” He clenches his right hand to a fist. “I’m stuck here cleaning this bitch’s house AND THOSE BASTARDS ARE OUT HAVING FUN HUH!?” He punches the wall and his fist ends up stuck through it. “Crap..” Shou blinked and tried to remove his fist from the wooden trap. “Damn, gotta get my fist out, gotta hurry… Crazy psycho bitch is gonna kill me…” He struggled and pushed with both his feet, his body suspended in the air. Until the force finally popped his hand out; and then he went flying into another wall. 

  “What was that?” Aoumi walked down stairs and looked at Shou, his body covered in her clothes and other objects that had fallen on him. “I told you to clean this room!” She then looked at the wall. “What is this!?!?!?! YOU BROKE MY WALL!?!?!” She screamed. “OI! You have any idea whose team I’m on huh!?” Shou jumps up and shouts. “I’m on that asshole Kabure’s team and guess what!? They all get to have fun! They both tried to take my fucking job in killing them AND I’M STUCK HERE DOING A JOB YOU’RE TOO LAZY TOO!”

  He shouts at her. “I’m fuckin sick of this! I’m tired of wasting my time! I could be out there, training, getting stronger and instead I’m stuck with you! I used to look up too yah! Someone who could fight on par with the god damned mizukage but you live a life of freedom! You leave when you want! You go where you want! And you’re free to search for whoever you want! I want that life! A bitch like you don’t deserve that freedom!” he pulls out his tanto. “I’ll just take your life, yeah! That’ll work for me, I kill the shark sage and I bet I get infamous in this village!”  

  “Oh? You, defeat me.” Aoumi reaches to her back and removes her flat blade, It held not a sharp edge, but spikes. It pierced and ripped, it didn’t slice. “Come and fight me then.” She tossed the blade to Shou. “but use a real weapon, That tanto will not cut my skin.” She smirked. “Fine, I’ll use your own blade.” Shou tried to pick up the sword but couldn’t. He struggled and grunted and couldn’t move it an inch. “Is this all the power that the great Shou Kosaname holds? Son of the weapons maker and you can’t lift a sword. How shameful.” 

  Shou’s eye twitched. “I can’t stand you.” He grumbled. “What is it you fight for Shou? You are so angry, but you seem to have no purpose.” Aoumi walked towards Shou. “What the hell does it matter? I don’t need any purpose. I want to fight and I want to kill!” Aoumi smirked. “You want to fight me because you have no purpose; you are a fool without a goal. A beast whom walks in the flesh of a man and lives only for death.”

  Shou grumbled more as the Shark sage got closer. “A demon of the mist, one whose goal is to what? You lazed about in school, you slept through classes and got into fights, you have no friends and you hold no one close to your heart. From what I’ve seen you don’t even care much for your father.” Shou grimaced. “How the hell do you know about any of that?” he demanded an answer. “I have access to information you could only dream of.” She responded, then picked up her blade.

  “Find an outlet for your hatred and frustration. You are nothing more then scum If you kill with no purpose.  But killing with purpose is what makes you a shinobi of our bloody mist.” She rested the blade over her shoulder. “So, What is it then, What goal will you hold yourself too?” She asked. “The only goal I have is finding my brother.” Shou answered back. “I’ll kill who I have too to achieve this goal, I’ll kill the goddamned mizukage if it means I get my brother back.” He reached for his tanto. “There’s no need to fight Shou. From what I’ve heard your team Is going on a mission. You will be dispatched to help Konoha, Something about pirates.” 

  Shou turned his head. “When did you hear this!?” He asked. “A day or so ago.” She turned her back on Shou. “THEN WHY DIDN’T YOU TELL ME!? WHY’D YOU MAKE ME STAY HERE!?” He screams. “A slave does not leave without masters permission, Go on your mission and return here. There is much work left for you.”


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2009)

Suna.

Kurohara nodded as he understood. "I'm well aware of what sparring is. I'm emotionless not stupid." He said and then spun away from the Nara to look at Harei, he then flung a kunai at him, not quite in his blind spot, he would certainly be able to dodge, or better yet, have the sand protect him. The scenario was perfect as Kurohara could test Harei without being reprimanded for it. Not the intense experiments he had hoped but given the time and place, he would take the opportunity. 

Kurohara immediately made a couple of hand signs in preparations for the incoming attack that was bound to come from Harei.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 15, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kumogakure*
> Two dark hooded figures stood atop a stalagmite just outside of Kumogakure. From that point they had a good view of the whole village, everything was in there sights, all except for the Kage mansion itself. "Who's...big...idea...was...it...to...put...a...mansion...on top of a hill?" A bloated figure was the first to speak wearing a hood much too tight for a man of his size as he snacked on an extra-large bag of chips. The man next to him sat silently on the ground his feet failing over the edge of the stalagmite that stood upon.
> 
> You know, you each way to much. Im pretty sure you already know, but thats pretty bad for the human body. He stated his gaze still fixed on the village ahead of them. Ah Sloth, dont give methathealth shit! The heavy man retorted as he shoved hand after handful of chips into his mouth. The man known as Sloth stood up from his sitting position and stretched giving out a yawn and he walked over to the other hooded man. Yeawhat ever you say glutton. Go ahead and report that Im engaging by myself wills ya? Glutton chocked on his handful of chips spitting them back out and turning to Sloth shocked at what he just said. Sloth whats wrong with you? Were partners and we were order to do this together!
> ...



*Kumogakure*
The black hooded figure named after one of the seven deadly sins: Sloth, wreaked havoc upon the village of Kumogakure. He held an unusual power that none could recognize that allowed him to move at speeds far greater than the average ninja. Trying to put a stop to this threat the ninjas rallied together to come up with some sort of counter attack to this unsuspecting threat.

Welllooks like you guys caught up with me Sloth spoke with a tone of boredom, not really finding the ninjas before him very interesting. The aforementioned quickly got into position to keep the invader from escaping and hopefully take him out in the process. *Earth Style: Earth Wall!* A blond haired tan skinned ninja slammed his hands onto the ground. A giant wall of earth shot up from the ground towering over Sloths head and blocking his only other means of escape. As the wall shot up three other ninjas got into a triangle formation surrounding him. *Lightning Illusion Flash of Lightning Pillar!* Sloth was enveloped in an extremely bright light cutting off his vision. *Lightning ball!* An explosion rocked that part of the village as the ninjas sat hoping that their hard work paid off.

Nice try, but next time I suggest being a little bit faster ya. He said with a yawn. Before the smoke could clear Sloth gut checked on ninja before he could react sending him crashing into a building ahead. The other 3 were dealt with swiftly with roundhouse kicks to the temple. After those two were taking care off Sloth snatched the man he sent into a building and slammed him against a wall. 

Just tell me what I want to know so I can get out of her and go to sleep. Now where is.! A spear descended down on Sloths location as he tossed the man to the side and flipped to the side. He wasnt even able to react again before that same spear was to his throat. Hmmm.you must be pretty confident in your abilities to just waltz on into our village and start destroying things. A females voice talked in a mocking tone. In a blur Sloth had disappeared and reappeared right in front of the woman putting some distance between them.

That particular spear and the way you were able to make it appear back to you as if out of thin air. I was hoping to lure the Raikage out, but seems I get Jade the Necromancer huh?  A grin appeared on the womans face as she pushed her glasses further up her face. It seems even the young folk know of the Necromancer. I dont know if I should feel honored or not. 

*Konoha*
Minori and Albel were beginning to draw and crowed and guessed that it wouldn't be long before the Hokage found out about what was happening if he hadn't already knew. It had gotten so much attention that her own squad of genin arrived on the scene.

Albel glared daggers at Minori the rage between the two evident. He broke his gaze fore only a moment to turn to the tard of a child who had shown up before all the others. "Child, you should know your place!" Albel screamed at Kazuma before turning his attention back to his sister.

"SENSEI! The nurse told me you were mad but Gatrom woke up. I know you want to show off your awesome but don't kill the guy! Please let the unawesome poor smuck live sensei!"  Minori turned to see that Shins words were true. Their was Gatrom right beside him and healthy looking, but at the moment she could really care less. "This has nothing to do with Gatrom!" Minori said bitterly has her gaze feel on her brother. Tired they were nothing was going to stop them, more so Minori as she would make sure this was the time she'd put Albel in his place.

"Out of the way!" She screamed bumping into Shin who caused a domino by knocking down Gatrom who knocked that Kisuke. "Move you little tard, before you get hurt!" Albel took his clawed hand and flung Kazuma into Shin and the others as he charged his sister. It went into a taijutsu brawl between the two. Though Albel held his own with his unique style of using his katana and gauntlet in his melee fighting he was no match for Minori's supeior skill who was ready to put him down.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 15, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> (*The Amegakure leader faces off the rogue who dared attack her village!! But What Kinda tricks does he hold up his sleeve?!!)*
> 
> *CLING!*
> 
> ...



*Envy VS Amegakure*

*BABOOM!!!*

An explosion rips clear a jungle of pipes as Envy jumps from pipe to pipe avoiding incoming attacks. "Three on One ain't fair!" Envy complained as he twirled in the air avoiding a Kunai. "YOU ATTACKED OUR VILLAGE FIRST!" Hyoshi rushed at Envy delivering a skull cracking Headbutt that sent him flying through an entire building. Flying through he regained his footing. "They're starting to get on my nerves" Envy commented shoving a candy bar in his mouth.

Before he could finish off his treats he was attacked by exploding shadow clones via Gyoushi.

*BOOM! 

BOOM!

BOOM!*

Each one nearly taking off his head. The smoke rushes off his body as dodges from the attack, His organization hoody tattered. "Oh come on Leader's gonna bitch at me If he finds out I wrecked it" "WATER STYLE: WATER DRAGON JUTSU!" Sakumi called out whiping out a water dragon attack from her sword. The rushing water crashing into envy sending him down into the belly of Amegakure as more and more landscape is destroyed.

The three amegakure Ninja land searching for him. "Where'd he go" Hyoushi asked looking around. "UP HERE OLD FUCKS!" Envy called out gaining their attention as he stood atop the ledge of a pipe. Forming a slew of hand signs "ACID STYLE: DEATH CLOUD REBORN!" With that Envy spewed out a green haze that began to cover the entire area of the building. "Now if you'll excuse me I've got places to be" Using the attack as cover he began to ran off.

"THAT BASTARD!" Hyoushi called out but began to notice the attack taking effect. The surrounding metal began to shift as it bended in numerous ways, The air had begun to eat everything in touched. "WE NEED TO GET OUT OF HERE!" Sakumi called out covering her mouth. Gyoshi's shadow clones had suffered a horryfying skin eating face as they completly melted away. "Hyoshi Get us out of here" Gyoshi ordered as Hyoshi used his doton to allow them to escape.

Envy had long been running away now and had left the village. "Dammit Leader's gonna kill me once he finds out I need a new coat, Pride better have brought that Jinchuuriki safe and sound. Fucking old man" He complained jumping from building to building.

*Land of Technology, Lightning Country:* An advance part of the world, They're technology rivals ours in terms of everything except weaponery. They have abandoned the Ninja life style for one of modern luxury.

Pride walks into the room, The windows prestine rivaling that of a high business tower. Dropping an unconscious old man to the floor he speaks "Here's the Amegakure Jinchuuriki you wanted" The hooded member reports to his heavily hooded leader. "And Envy" The leader ask watching over his city. "He ran into a bit of trouble, He should be here soon" with that the Leader got up to his feet watching his city with a closer view. "And Konoha" Pride hesistated for a bit before speaking "They're not a problem" He said raising his head up showing off his Sharingan.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 15, 2009)

Vergil said:


> Suna.
> 
> Kurohara nodded as he understood. "I'm well aware of what sparring is. I'm emotionless not stupid." He said and then spun away from the Nara to look at Harei, he then flung a kunai at him, not quite in his blind spot, he would certainly be able to dodge, or better yet, have the sand protect him. The scenario was perfect as Kurohara could test Harei without being reprimanded for it. Not the intense experiments he had hoped but given the time and place, he would take the opportunity.
> 
> Kurohara immediately made a couple of hand signs in preparations for the incoming attack that was bound to come from Harei.



*Harei Chiridatsu*

Harei through a punch which Ayumi managed to dodge with ease jumping back a few feet to gain some distance. "QUIT MOVING AROUND WILL -" Before he could finish the feeling of steel entering his flesh caught him off guard. Looking down at his shoulder he found a Kunai sticking like a board. "WHAT THE!" Harei cried out as him and the sand worked as a team trying to pull the metal object out. "WHAT THE HELL KUROHARA WERE SUPPOSE TO BE TEAMMATES!" The Sand genin called out.

Ayumi looked dumbfounded not knowing what had happen "Did...he really just attack him" Using his teeth me managed to free the kunai. Handing it to the sand he flicked it at Kurohara who caught it with cold precision. "YOU ASSHOLE IMMA MAKE YOU PAY FOR THAT!" The sand Jinchuuriki called out ready to pound on his crazy teammate. "Shit I need to stop them" Ayumi thought fearing it could get out of hand as the two began to race towards Kurohara.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow and Hakumei converse with each other while waiting for their final squadmate and sensei to arrive, both pleasantly surprised to see that they possess a certain level of kinship. Sparrow wonders to herself the entire time what the chances are of two Jinchuuriki being on the same team, must be one in a million she thinks. 

For a second Sparrow wishes that she had met Hakumei earlier. For the last two years of her life since she was discovered unconscious at the edge of the village Sparrow felt very much like a caged bird. Most of it was spent being watched and guarded by ANBU where ever she went. She never even got to go the academy either, being personally tutored instead. 

Everything before the past two years is a blank slate to Sparrow. Who she was, her name, age, family, all a mystery. Even the Gobi herself had no idea how she came to be sealed within Sparrow. Some of the village's best mind interrogation specialists attempted to probe Sparrow's memories but all they found was a black void, literally a blank slate. The Tsuchikage even went so far at to ask Konoha to send them a Yamanaka clan member to assist but even that route met a dead end. 

As Hakumei and Sparrow wait in the training yard a man with a large straw hat tilted over his head, and charcoal colored Samurai's robes enters the ground. He wears a Wakizashi tucked into the sash of his robes and moves very fluidly. 

Sparrows eyes widen as she sees the man, "Master Hatori!" she exclaims in surprise, "What are you doing here?!" 

Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage of Iwagakure, nods towards Sparrow and regards Hakumei for several seconds before nodding towards him as well. "I will be your overseer for this mission," he says in a very deep and calm voice, with the kind of tone that makes you feel very at ease. "The Tsuchikage in his infinite wisdom has asked me to watch over your team and grade your progress. 

However the real reason is that having two Jinchuuriki, arguably the Villages most precious weapons, on the same team may be a bit risky. There are forces out in the world that still seek to harness the power of the legendary Bijuu, and the Tsuchikage made it clear that an enemy getting their hands on one of them is unacceptable. So who better to guard them then a master sage at least for this first go around. Hatori was planning on meditating for a month with no food and water to achieve a higher level of enlightenment but it seems that will have to wait until they get back.

"It will only be for this mission though. We are currently looking for a suitable Jounin to be your permanent sensei," of course meaning someone strong enough to protect them should an enemy try to get their hands on Sparrow or Hakumei's Bijuu. 

"Anyhow," he notices that the third genin has not arrived yet, "Since it seems we're one short, why don't the two of you tell me a bit about yourselves, what are your goals, aspirations?" he looks at Hakumei, "You go first...Hakumei is it?" he asks the boy with a smile.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 15, 2009)

Hakumei was in awe. One of the Five Sages of the Ninja World was standing not ten feet away from him. He'd never been one to lose himself among the famous, nor was he one to be completely intimidated by someone who held so much prestige. Honored. Hakumei felt honored to be in the presence of such a Shinobi. What surprised him, however, was Sparrow's outburst of the word 'master'. Did they have a prior relationship? Teacher-student?

Before anything could be said, the Hawk Sage, known also as Hatori, shifted his sight in Hakumei's direction, flashing him a warming smile. "You go first... Hakumei is it?"

For the first time in quite a while, Hakumei felt unprepared. His goals and aspirations... what were they, actually? Among his clan, he was a talent, or to be clearer, a prodigy. He'd learned the Clan's first Jutsu at an extremely young age, younger than any previous member. It was that same one that he'd inflicted on Sparrow during their sparring session. He'd entered the academy during his early childhood, at such an age that was uncommon for a shinobi of any kind. He graduated at the top of his class, easily having the best marks. Yet, even with all of that, what was it that drove him and his desires? What were his desires? Was it truly just his father's consistent nagging and urging that kept him moving forward? Was he afraid to disappoint him?

He couldn't come up with a complete answer. "I'm... I'm not sur', to be honest." His eyes began staring at his own two hands as if there were some significant meaning behind it. "I followed the path o' th' shinobi because my family, and many others, tol' me tha' I wos... gifted. Fa' mor' gifted than any otha ninja of moi age and expe'ience." His amber eyes met those of the Sage's. "I'm no' sur' whot moi goal is quite yet, but what oi plan ta do is get stronga. Become mor' vigilan'. I wil' rise above all my challenges and overcome any singl' thing or person, no matter how big or powaful, tha' gets in my way."

A warm breeze blew its way across the field, blowing debris and the tiny, red-brown rocks along with it. "This will be a jou'ney fo' me, and Sparra. As we grow as a team, and as friends, I think wha' my hea't yearns fo' wil' become mor' clea'."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

*Konoha*​
Sachi stepped outside of her house and stretched her arms above her head. The sun was shining, it looked like a beautiful day and yet...she could hear in the distance the sounds of the brawl. Was it her business to interfere? Before she would have said no, but now she was a Leaf genin, even if she didn't have a squad yet.

She began walking slowly to where she thought the sounds came from, far off as they were.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 15, 2009)

The strange beast leaps forward at the group before Rukia can comment towards Agito's words, but it is quickly put to a stop by a elbow to the top of the head by the Senju. "Its impolite to interrupt someone when their talking,"he lectured as the animal rose to both of its legs. It claws aimed to his face, but it was also countered by a kick to the side of the face, knocking it a few feet away from the group, "you can hurt me all you like, but you wo't harm my comrades." The beast returns to its stance with an angry growl as it makes its way closer to them. The boy takes out two kunais for both of his hands and holds them forward in a fighting stance.

The beast roars and leaps forward with Agito doing the same. The two meet in the air and the genin throws multiple slashes around its body, killing it on the fifth strike and making certain of it on the sixth. Agito lands on the ground softly while the animals falls hard, dead from the many slices on its body. The Senju turns towards his group with a serious expression while holding his head down........"you all.......I'm sorry leave me dead here while you all go on the mission such sloppiness of me isn't needed."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2009)

*Akira of the Sanada!*

She twiddled her fingers, wondering if she should go ahead. She spotted two people, and she was going to go over there, but a third person joined the group. The person was too old to be a member, but she didn't recognize him at all. She started to get anxious, and she contemplated going back to her home and quit being a ninja. But what would everyone say to her then?

She gulped, and started to make her away across to meet her new teammates. They can't be that bad; not like her clan mates. They wouldn't call her Exile Girl, or anything nasty. She approached the group, her eyes on the ground. *"My name is Akira of the Sanada Clan. I think I'm joining with you guys. Team 2...right?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

*Iwagakure...* 
Hatori nods slowly and rubs his grizzled chin, impressed by Hakumei's words. He peers at Hakumei with his silver gray eyes which are shrouded slightly by his low tilted straw hat.  "Well spoken, your words reveal a maturity that is not often found in one your age. You will have time enough to discover your true path my young friend. I wish you well on your journey," he tells the boy with a grin. 

As Hatori turns his attention onto Sparrow, she already feels flustered, not really knowing what to say. _Well how am I supposed to follow that up?_ she thinks, referring to Hakumei's eloquent speech. _I can't just throw out the typical, I want to be Tsuchikage, or I want to be the greatest Ninja ever, kind of garbage._ Truth is she's just as clueless on her future goals as Hakumei is. 

*Tell him that you want to put that little lightning weasel in his place!* the Gobi suddenly interjects in Sparrows mind, still very angry at the stunt Hakumei pulled during their sparring session. 

Sparrow ignores her, she realizes the Gobi means well and hates to see Sparrow hurt for whatever reason. 

"And you Sparrow, what are your goals for the future?" Hatori asks his would be protege, staring at her with his gray eyes. In fact she almost feels as if the old sage can read her mind. Sparrow sighs inwardly and shrugs. _What do I want more then anything the world?_ she asks herself. 

"I guess I want to know what it feels like to belong to a family, and not be alone anymore. I want to make new memories," Sparrow replies somberly, and get my old memories back she adds inwardly to herself. 

Hatori nods at Sparrow and pats her on the shoulder, "I am sure you will find what you are looking for with your new comrades," he tells her with a wink. Sparrow nods as she casts a glance at Hakumei. 

Hatori instantly inclines his head around just as a girl enters the training ground. Ah that must be her, he thinks, finally. 

*"My name is Akira of the Sanada Clan. I think I'm joining with you guys. Team 2...right?"* The girl approaches them with her eyes downcast, and in a slightly nervous voice. 

"Well hello Akira, of the Sanada clan, and yes this is Team 2. My name is Hatori Ikami," he says in a cheerful voice, trying to make her feel at ease. He then introduces her to Hakumei, and Sparrow. 

"Well we were all just getting to know each other," he tells Akira, "Why don't you tell us a little about yourself? Then I'll inform you all of your mission."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2009)

*Akira*

She was taken aback by the cool and cheerful words of the older man. She was expecting some hint of disgust, or indifference. But she didn't find a single trace in the greeting at all. They probably never heard of her, and she decided to keep the part of her past a secret, at least for now. 

She looked up, her bangs covering one part of her eye. *"Well, I don't really like people. But I do like animals, and I guess I tend to befriend them alot easier. Do I have to say more?"* In truth, she didn't know what to say after that. No one had taken much of an interest to her, so all of this was one giant explosion of new experiences.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 15, 2009)

*Iwagakure: The Hawk Sage, Hakumei, Sparrow, and Akira...*

Hakumei felt a little taken aback by the girl's response. Something like that was something he did not expect from... well, anyone. Actually, now that he thought about it...

_Don't you remember her?_ Huh? _That girl! She's your age! She was in your class!_ Really? I don't remember her. Wait! _There you go. The awkward girl from that Clan!_ Aaah, that's right. The Sanada Clan. They have the ability to summon... what were they called? Elemental Familiars? _Something along those lines, yes. But she had trouble summoning hers. Quite uncommon among her group, for her age at least._ Really? _I've dwelt within hosts that have been apart of this village for years. Trust me, I know these things. Her inability to accomplish what all of her Clan was capable of doing at her age must be hard on her._ Maybe that's the answer for the way she's acting. _Most likely._

Wanting to make her welcomed within the newly founded group, Hakumei smiled warmly, patting her on the back. "Wel', I'm sur' we'll all get alon' jus' fine." He extended her hand to receive hers. "I kno' Hatori-sama 'as already introduced us, but I'd loike ta do it myself. I am Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi of the Tomoshibi Clan. I'm truleh happy ta make yo'r acquaintance."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

Hatori nods at Akira with a pleasant face. She's very skittish I see, he thinks to himself. "I like animals as well, especially of the winged variety," he responds to Akira. 

The Hawk Sage clears his throat and then reaches into the folds of his Samurai robes. He pulls out a single scroll and holds it out to the three Genin. It explodes in a small puff of smoke into three scrolls and he hands one to each of them. 

"Those are your mission briefings. I expect you each to have them memorized by the time we reach our intended destination," he tells them seriously, "It is a D-Rank mission. A family in one of the outer villages of Iwagakure has posted a notice, asking for our services to secure a rare herb that grows in a certain mountain closeby...the only catch is that this mountain is home to a very notorious bandit crew. They do not like trespassers on their land, and kill anyone who wanders into their territory."

"Our mission is to infiltrate the mountain without detection and secure our objective with as minimal contact with the enemy as possible," he emphasizes the words minimal contact. "The herb grows high up at the very peak of the mountain. Any questions? If not we can move out."  he asks the team.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

*Konoha*​
To her shame, Sachi's knees began to tremble when she finally found the source of the violent noise she had heard at her house. The two people fighting looked incredibly strong and her carefully made purple ninja outfit suddenly seemed childish and stupid. She shook her head and backed away slowly. Her heart was hammering. Those were real ninja. She would never, never be that strong, she wasn't talented, didn't have a bloodline--

No. Sachi bit her lip, drawing a copper taste in her mouth that brought her back to earth. She would succeed. She would be a legendary ninja. She'd protect her village.


...Well as soon as she got her team.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2009)

*Akira*

She was surprised when she was tapped on the back by her new teammate. She had never been tapped in the back before (it was a rarity for people to touch her, besides her parents), and it came as somewhat of a shock. But the shock was wiped away as she rationalized the whole deal; it didn't hurt, so it must have had nice intentions. 

She was glad she didn't have to say anything anymore. But when she was handed a scroll, she took it and read it over, trying to commit it to memory. It looked like an easy mission, but the mention of bandits kind of threw her off a bit. She was still having trouble getting her summoning right. But she couldn't let her teammates know she was weak from the start. She stashed away the paper, and exhaled.

*"Are these bandits dangerous?"*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 15, 2009)

Hakumei noted that Akira tensed quite a bit when contact was made between them. After she hadn't taken his hand, he withdrew it and received the scroll from Hatori. Both from listening to the words of his temporary Sensei, as well as the written text in front of him, he noted all that he could about the basis of the mission. He loved to help those in need, and for a first mission, he was headed on the right track. 

Noticing the uneasiness in Akira's voice, Hakumei attempted to comfort her with both care and fact. "Don't wor'ee abou' it. Unless they've 'ad some previous trainin' as a shinobi, bandits can be defeated easily by Academy graduat' Genin."

Rolling the scroll up, Hakumei placed it within the confines of his belt. He flashed her a reassuring smile. "An' don't wor'ee 'bout anythin'! Sparra and oi 'ave got yo'r back, an' we've got one of th' Five Sages watchin ova us! We gotcha!"

Turning to Sparrow, then back to Akira, ending with Hatori, Hakumei told them with enthusiasm, "Wel', I be ready to 'ead off wheneva you all ar'!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2009)

*Team 2/Iwagakure...*
Hatori pats Akira on the head lightly, "Don't worry, these bandits aren't on your level, I promise you," he says, neglecting to tell her that these particular bandits have a custom of eating the flesh of their enemies, and sticking their heads onto pikes, but of course he figures that Akira will figure that out when she reads the rest of the mission briefing. The life of a Ninja is hard and she must learn that for herself.

Sparrow nods at Hakumei and pats Akira on the shoulder, "Just like Hakumei, and Master Hatori said, they're not on our level. I bet you're going to be kicking their buts easy!"  she tells the summoner in a cheerful tone. 

Sparrow makes a personal note to watch Akira as closely as possible and help her should the girl need it, and for Hakumei as well. She can't help but feel very happy suddenly that she's finally found a team to be a part of, something bigger then herself that she can be proud of and share with others.
_
I'm finally doing it Dolly!_ she tells the Gobi inwardly, _things are just going to get better from here, I can feel it! _

_*I am happy if you're happy...*_

Hatori nods towards the Genin, "Okay on we go!" he announces. The team heads out from the training yard, following Hatori but then the old Hawk Sage stops short suddenly and turns towards them. 

"Oh yes I almost forgot something. If you do not fulfill the missions to my satisfaction then this team will be broken up and you will each be reassigned elsewhere." Hatori quickly turns around and walk onwards, whistling to himself. Suddenly Hatori forms a handseal and explodes in a puff of smoke. A large hawk flies out of the smoke and hovers over the Genin. 

"I will be watching from above. Meet you at the rendezvous point! Take this time to bond and connect while on the way!" he calls to them cheerfully, his voice altered by his bird form. Then he flies away up towards the clouds.

"I hate it when he does that," Sparrow mutters with a sweatdrop.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 16, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Konohagakure​*
> Fox woke up early the next morning with a massive headache and pain on her limbs. She stood up took a shower and changed clothes, by the time she was done, Kiba was also already awake. Fox took the blindfold she was using and tied it around her head covering her eyes, Kiba took this as a sign that his master was going out today. Kiba happily clambered up her shoulders. Fox went to the nearest bakery and bought some bread to eat. "ooohhh, fox-chan is that a new way of training?" Fox just nodded and ignored the baker afterwards, which earned her a laugh from the said baker.
> 
> Fox wondered idly where she would train today. Maybe she should train her balance while in blindfold, sure she could sense better than average people but it was still a bit hard to balance while seeing nothing. With that in mind she figured that the best place to train would be somewhere high up... Like the heads of the past hokage's, of course that's where she should go. With that destination in mind, Fox started going in the direction of the mountain.
> ...




==*Taron*==​
"*Peel me from the skin, Tear me from the rind, Does it make you happy now?*" He sung to himself as he strummed the notes on his guitar. Taron couldn't be sure at this point, but he thought he felt something behind him. "*Tear meet from the bone, Tear me from myself, Are you feeling happy now?*"

As he continued playing, Taron went through all the possibilities for who this new comer could be, and then it hit him. '_It's that Inuzuka girl on team 1's dog,_' He rolled his eyes as he got to his feet as his song came to a close.

"*Does it make you happy? Are you feeling happy? Are you fucking happy? Now that I'm lost, left with nothing!*" He finished his heartfelt song with a scream. He was sure that the girl who was now walking towards him would be kind of unsettled with such a song that portrayed his feelings towards his life in general.

"i never thought you'd like singing"

He didn't bother turning around as he strapped the guitar to his back. "Thats the only song I've made lyrics to." He muttered in a whisper that made the girl strain her ears to listen in to.

He turned to face Fox as he gave her an uninterested look filled with Melancholy. "*That song you just heard represents my life in it's entirety. I never had what one such as yourself would call a 'Happy' life.*" And then with that, he started walking away.


HIRO

Hiro, at first, was just content to sit back and meditate as he gauged his team mates strength on their own. He raised an eyebrow as he heard Akihiko's voice sounded from far above as the boy started screaming. '_Ok, might have to help out._' He thought to himself as he heard Jack rushing in the direction of the dragon and the Sanada.

"You gonna quit your ******** now?"

He heard Jack's voice coming towards him, which meant that he was facing away from the dragon, which was now rising to it's feet.

With one quick burst of speed, Hiro had blitzed over to the crater and slammed his foot down on the head of the dragon as it was sent even further down in to the crater which had been enlarged.

"Might want to watch who you think has fallen," Hiro said in a mock sage voice with a large grin on his face to Jack.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 16, 2009)

South of Hell said:


> He turned to face Fox as he gave her an uninterested look filled with Melancholy. "*That song you just heard represents my life in it's entirety. I never had what one such as yourself would call a 'Happy' life.*" And then with that, he started walking away.



*KONOHA/FOX​*
"hey, do you really hate konoha?" Fox asked as Taron started walking away "I really don't care if you do or not, but im mighty curious of how far that anger of yours is.



South of Hell said:


> HIRO
> 
> "Might want to watch who you think has fallen," Hiro said in a mock sage voice with a large grin on his face to Jack.



*IWAGAKURE/AKIHIKO​*
"are you two effing blind or just plain stupid?" Akihiko shouted out from above still in the back of the crystal creature trying not to get thrown off "OH WAIT! What a stupid question! That's not the creature i need help with duhhh!!! do you really think i'll need help with those small fries?" Akihiko shouted enraged as the creature swerved sideways making him almost fall off. "if you want something done, then i'll have to do it myself" he whispered to himself as he formed seals "ayatsuito no jutsu" as he finished the technique the strings that he wrapped over the creature tightened and the creature shuddered precariously, The creature fell on the dirt with its wings clamped tightly on its side, Akihiko jumped off and his two teammates proceeded to beating up the 15 feet long dragon.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 16, 2009)

Kenju Storm said:


> The strange beast leaps forward at the group before Rukia can comment towards Agito's words, but it is quickly put to a stop by a elbow to the top of the head by the Senju. "Its impolite to interrupt someone when their talking,"he lectured as the animal rose to both of its legs. It claws aimed to his face, but it was also countered by a kick to the side of the face, knocking it a few feet away from the group, "you can hurt me all you like, but you wo't harm my comrades." The beast returns to its stance with an angry growl as it makes its way closer to them. The boy takes out two kunais for both of his hands and holds them forward in a fighting stance.
> 
> The beast roars and leaps forward with Agito doing the same. The two meet in the air and the genin throws multiple slashes around its body, killing it on the fifth strike and making certain of it on the sixth. Agito lands on the ground softly while the animals falls hard, dead from the many slices on its body. The Senju turns towards his group with a serious expression while holding his head down........"you all.......I'm sorry leave me dead here while you all go on the mission such sloppiness of me isn't needed."


*
Team 6*

"Okay see ya later twerp" Teisoku said walking away from the scene, the Large beast dead. The team had been quite useless in the fight as they stood back taking bets wondering whether or not Agito would really die or night. Placing 5 bucks in Lex's hands Teisoku began to walk away "They're you win, You were right he didn't die" The genin said taking a puff of his lit blunt. Rukia followed close behind not saying a word. Her bat familars swirling from all sides. Lex had decided he couldnt just leave the kid and helped him along. 

Finally after all they're traveling the Team had finally arrived to the Land of sky scrapers. The area was quite advance with people riding around in strange metallic vehicles and giant metal buildings clawing they're way up to the sky. With Rukia they met their employer, He was the governer of the city and told them they had been expeircing problems with a crazy homeless man dressed up as a spider running along side buildings robbing and flashing. Stepping out the team 6 looked around not knowing where to begin.

"Okay team we're going to split up and find the man, Use any means necessary to catch and becareful" With that the Jounin dispersed beginning her own hunt for the man. Teisoku rolled up a new blunt taking a couple of puffs "Okay guys lets go find this -" Before he could finish he saw vultures taking the place of his squad. Each where bath towels around their waist and shower caps. On their back where deadly sharp Tantos. "Hey guys what's up" The vulture's shot him deadly stares before speaking.

"Ze iz de boy namez Teizoku?" The first one asked with a harsh accent. "Um actually it's Teisok-" Drawing their Tanto Teisoku dodged the first swipe but had wandered to far to the ledge and fell off the building. His teammates raced over trying to help, before they could do anything Teisoku was swiped up by the Spider-Man, The crazy hobo they were employed to catch. "HELP ME!" Teisoku screamed out seeing a horrific spider with an Afro in the hobos place. "HELP!!!" The genin screamed as the Hobo made off with him jumping from building to building.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 16, 2009)

*The Jounins Gather: The Ninja Pirate Arc Begins!!*

*Konohagakure Jounin*

"What the hell do you mean by that?!" Sousuke called out in his usual volitile demeanor. "I mean that you being dressed as you are is quite unartistic" Neiko retored holding his sword by the hilt. "Listen bub the way I dress is my business and my business alone got it" He said holding up a finger to his face burying it into his pores. "Remove you're finger or I shall remove it for you..Artistically might I add" Neiko said with his eyes close his temper starting to show though in his familar odd fashion. 

"Quit ya fighting will ya, Its so unmanly" A stray voice could be heard cutting into their argument. "WHO THE HELL ASKED?!" The two turned around to find none other then Ken Masters, The Hokage's Personal body guard and an old rival of Sousuke. "Ughh If it isn't Ken, What the hell are you doing here? You're master let you go out for a walk" Sousuke poked with a smirk referring to the Hokage. "Came back from a mission, An S rank mission. But you two wouldn't know you're busy babysitting" Ken said, The commently obviously getting under Sousuke's skin.

"He is quite right" Neiko added nodding along "DON'T AGREE WITH HIM!" Sousuke called out to his jounin peer. "And that master as you so eloquently put it is our Hokage so show some respect ya bum. Heard Minori got quite the talking to for ruffing up the village, Now don't follow her lead and screw up the misson ya hear" Ken laughed as he walked into the village. "Rrggh That guy pisses me off" Sousuke said rocking his fist at the shrinking ken. "He did beat you at the tournament" Neiko added still nodding "WHO THE HELL WAS TALKING ABOUT THAT!" Sousuke said turning back to his comrade.

Blue the youngest of the Jounin peer soon followed standing at the gate making sure to stay away out of Sousuke's line of sight. "So hows you're sister been?" Sousuke asked sitting on the floor like a pouting child. "Rukia no longer wishes to date you" Neiko said looking at a crawling worm. "WHO WAS TALKING ABOUT DATING!" Sousuke had just had about enough, The three jounin waited for the arrival of their peers and students.

*Kirigakure Jounin *

The ever present mist parted as Kabure walked towards the gate. Draped on his sword like a trophy was his latest kill, A Gargantuan Elephant Hippo that had foolishly attacked him. The beast weight about a ton by Kabure handled it with ease. "The Blood covers the children, The Kiddies Scream in Pain. Nobody in the world could find them, All they saw was the rain" Kabure sang the creepy lullaby sang to him in his younger days. It was a Kirigakure fave. Setting the beast down unto the floor he used it as a bean bag chair as he waited the arrival of his students. "Those runts better not take long"


----------



## Hejle (Dec 16, 2009)

*The Hermit*

A Hermit wandred through the land. He were once a ninja, with his teammates... However when thay died as genin he changed... And became a hermit. Now in war time i might return. Yet he is only a genin. But he is not that weak... He has not decided who he will join so he wait for someone asking to be hes friend. 

He can be seen in the toads village. Where he beg the toads to teach him senjutsu. But they had not give him any permisson yet.

The unknown Hermit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 16, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_
First she was tapped on the back. And now she was being petted on the head by the older man. Her face was filled with surprise, as these were not filled with malice, but rather friendliness. She didn't smile (as much as she wanted to, she wasn't used to it at all), but nodded knowingly. The bandits didn't seem to be that dangerous, and if push comes to shove, she could summon her familiar.

If was the big factor here.

As they left the training yard, the older man reminded them that if the mission turned out to be a failure, the team would be disbanded. She gulped, and deep down, hoped the mission didn't end in failure. 

She looked at her other teammates, slightly confused. *"Does he always do that?"*


----------



## Michellism (Dec 16, 2009)

*Hatsune Gomu*

"Boots...Check"

"Shirt...Check"

"Ribbons...Check"

"ALRIGHT LET'S GO TO THE ACADEMY!" I announced at the top of my lungs. My checklist completed I got my bag and began to head out though I realized it was a bit breezier then usual. "Morning Kuma" I waved to my Bear like uncle who waved back. *"Morning Hatsune"* His wife came out his house with a basket full of folded laundry. _"Kuma?" _She asked perplexed. *"Yes Dear?"* He responded curiously. _"Why is Hatsune not wearing pants_"

Oblivious to me I had forgotten my skirt and had been walking the streets in my undies..No wonder it was so chilly. *"Dunno must be some new Fashion sense, Probably a phase"* He said trying to understand the youth of today. _"Oh....I want a divorce" _She simply said as she walked into the house. Kuma dropped his coffee out of shock. As I continued to traverse the spring time streets of Konoha I crossed my favorite shop.

Ussop's Candy Barrell, I knew I shouldn't but I couldn't resist as I burst into the door. Ussop greeted me and then saw my current wardrobe. "WHY ARE YOU NOT....Buying candy" he said pulling out a row of lollipops. "Dad says he doesn't want me spending my allowance on it. Keeps talking about saying it up for something called One Piece or something" The girl said scrathing her head. Ussop nodded but then finally realized the obvious "WHY ARE YOU NOT....In the academy yet. You're going to be late" He said polishing his desk.
"You're right, see you later Ussop"

I said waving away as I left the store. "Take Care Hatsune" He said waving me off. I continued walking and enjoyed the birds flying around until I ran into the recently demoted police captain. "Hey kid why aren't you wearing pants' He had finally stated what no one else had pointed out. Looking down my face turn blood red and I did the only thing i could do...Cry..Cry out of embrassment. The whole thing caused a huge comotion where men came out calling the police a pervert and him getting in trouble. I dont remember its all a blur.

After going back home and putting on my pants I finally went to the academy where I saw a girl. Walking over to her I greeted. "Hi my names Hatsune Gomu nice to meet you"
​


----------



## Damaris (Dec 16, 2009)

*Konoha Academy*​
Sachi had been sitting by herself outside the academy, unsure of what to do. But after an hour of waiting to her surprise she was approached by a girl with long blue hair and a good two inches on her. She jumped up to her feet not wanting to feel shorter than she already was.

*"Hello!"* Sachi yelped out, nearly tripping over her excitement. *"Are you a new genin too? Where's your team?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira/Iwagakure_
> First she was tapped on the back. And now she was being petted on the head by the older man. Her face was filled with surprise, as these were not filled with malice, but rather friendliness. She didn't smile (as much as she wanted to, she wasn't used to it at all), but nodded knowingly. The bandits didn't seem to be that dangerous, and if push comes to shove, she could summon her familiar.
> 
> If was the big factor here.
> ...



Sparrow nods at Akira with amusement, she remembers the first time she saw the old man transform like that. It's a skill she very much would like to possess but it's a very advanced form of transformation and still far beyond her reach.

*Soon enough four reach will grow to touch the sky itself,* the Gobi reassures her.  

_I hope so..._Sparrow responds inwardly. 

"Yeah he doesn't like to travel by foot, so he usually chooses to fly to get to where he needs to go,"  Sparrow tells Akira before walking onwards, eager to get to their destination, and happy to be finally leaving the village for the first time in her life. She may not be able to grow wings yet, but she's got no problem using her legs the old fashioned way. 
_
I feel like a bird that's just been set loose from its coop_, she tells Gobi. 
_*
Don't think it will be all fun. There are Hawks in the sky just waiting to scoop up tiny birds as they fly away for the first time....especially little Sparrows.
*_
_Yeah but this Sparrow now has others to watch her back...plus I've got you._

And so Team 2 sets out across the hills and rocky ground of Iwagakure on their first mission. High overhead a the small shape of a Hawk can be seen trailing them from time to time. 

*Thunder Mountain...*
A lone mountain that spirals high into the sky over the rocky plains around it. It got its name due to the lightning bolts that often hit the summit during intense storms. 

The mountain is a barren and inhospitable place. Few things live or grow there except for the toughest of animals, plants, and herbs. One of these herbs in particular is very rare and is said to posses incredible healing properties, but its very hard to get. It grows on the top northern slopes of the mountain, not a very difficult place to reach all things considered. However what makes the herb hard to get is the fierce bandit crew that calls the top of the mountain its home. Their stronghold is located right next to where this rare herb grows, surrounded by a line of severed heads stuck onto pikes, serving as a warning to all those who trespass on their land.

Higuma also known as "The Bear" sits on a boulder just in front of the bandit stronghold. He smokes a cigarette like he always does after satisfying himself. Beside him lays the bloodied form of a woman. Sho's been dead for the past thirty minutes, after Higuma had his way with her of course. 

"Ah life is good," he mutters to himself, taking a long drag of his cigarette and savoring it. "Don't you think so?" he asks the dead woman.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 16, 2009)

"Not to worry sir, we of Konoha are always at the top of out game when we do a mission and trust I would give my life just to know the scent of this criminal," Agito spoke to the man who gave them their mission who thought the boy was just kidding about doing something so stupid, however the looks on the rest on the team 's faces knew that Agito was dead serious. Immediately following his sensei's orders he runs off in search, "if anybody needs help just yell and I'll come faster than even the Fourth Hokage to rescue you."  The more he ran the more he saw extremely large sky scrappers that completely amazed him, however he didn't let it distract him for to long. HELP!!!, he heard aloud yell for help around the area where he left his team at, but as he heard towards the direction he heard the yelling getting closer. "That's I shouldn't be that close so fas-," but before he could finish he spotted a swinging dirty man  above carrying what looked to be....Teisoku?! Agito quickly began following the kidnapper at almost full speed running directly below the two,"I may not like him for his illegal ways, but hes still a member of the leaf village and I just can't let you take him away!"

_"How the heck am I going to stop him though if I can't somehow fly or climb up that high? Kunais nor Shurikens will not be fast enough to stop him either....I have ti think of something,"_ he thought to himself deeply trying to figure out what to do. Looking ahead he sees a building about 70 feet in their direction, which gives him an idea on how to stop him. The boy throw multiple needles into the ground below him and begins preforming hand signs as he runs. The needles travel underground faster than both of them and makes its way up the skyscraper with an even level of the hobo. "Gyorai Shin!" the needles spray out from the skyscraper heading straight for the spider man. After a few seconds it comes to his mind that, "Oh no, I forgot Teisoku is with him!".

He begins to worry on whether they needles will hit them or not, "maybe I was just a little to focused on stopping him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto sits on the grass overlooking the Great Mist Lake. He smiles with an expression of sincere content, as he wraps his arms around his new girl Tina...

They had spent the entire night talking and getting to know each other. Turns out they both had a lot in common. Misuto liked to kill things, and she's the perfect instrument for killing, he's got a sharp tongue, and she's got a sharp edge, and most importantly she has no nagging emotions such as guilt, or fear. Tina is just a pure cold steel killing machine, just like he is. 

The insane Genin snuggles up to the blade, "You know I should introduce you to your namesake," he whispers to the giant blade. "But I don't want her to get jealous."  

He is of course referring to the rotting corpse of his ex girlfriend, laying at the bottom of this very lake. Last time Misuto had seen her, the fish's had eaten out her eye sockets. That was just a week ago so she must be in even worse shape he figures. 

"I could just sit here with you all day," he says in a loving voice. Just then Misuto feels the hairs on the back of his neck stand on end. His mother, Niri Hoshigake, appears behind him like a ghostly wraith and looms over him. 

"What do you think you're doing?" she hisses at him, her black shark's eyes staring daggers at him. 

Misuto chuckles to himself, "Oh how could I forget to introduce you two..."  he lifts Tina towards his mother, "Mom meet meet Tina. Tina meet my mom," He looks towards his mother and winks at her, "I think she's a keeper," he whispers snidely. 

"You've gone batshit crazy haven't you?" she responds, staring from him and then towards his new prized sword. 

"Well it does run in the family after all," he tells her in a glib tone. "Where did you get that?" she asks him, pointing at Tina. 

"Oh we both met while I was trying to kill the turtle Bitch. I think it was like fate itself put us together," he says with a smile. Suddenly his mother grabs up the sword by the handle and hefts it into the air. Misuto gnashes his teeth at her over this disrespectful violation of his "woman." Niri ignores him and experimentally waves the sword about, as if testing it. 

"It is a good sword, but not of the caliber of the seven great swords," she hisses, before throwing the blade back to him. 

Misuto catches Tina by the handle and straps her to his back. "She's sensitive, don't insult her like that!" he grumbles in response, "Besides we alll have to start somewhere."  

Misuto walks past his mother and heads towards the road leading into town. "I've got a mission, killing some fuckin' Pirate Ninja's or some shit like that. Don't wait up for me." 

"I will chop off your head and feast on your brain if you dishonor me!" she growls back to him. 

"I love you too!" he waves back to her.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 16, 2009)

Kenju Storm said:


> "Not to worry sir, we of Konoha are always at the top of out game when we do a mission and trust I would give my life just to know the scent of this criminal," Agito spoke to the man who gave them their mission who thought the boy was just kidding about doing something so stupid, however the looks on the rest on the team 's faces knew that Agito was dead serious. Immediately following his sensei's orders he runs off in search, "if anybody needs help just yell and I'll come faster than even the Fourth Hokage to rescue you."  The more he ran the more he saw extremely large sky scrappers that completely amazed him, however he didn't let it distract him for to long. HELP!!!, he heard aloud yell for help around the area where he left his team at, but as he heard towards the direction he heard the yelling getting closer. "That's I shouldn't be that close so fas-," but before he could finish he spotted a swinging dirty man  above carrying what looked to be....Teisoku?! Agito quickly began following the kidnapper at almost full speed running directly below the two,"I may not like him for his illegal ways, but hes still a member of the leaf village and I just can't let you take him away!"
> 
> _"How the heck am I going to stop him though if I can't somehow fly or climb up that high? Kunais nor Shurikens will not be fast enough to stop him either....I have ti think of something,"_ he thought to himself deeply trying to figure out what to do. Looking ahead he sees a building about 70 feet in their direction, which gives him an idea on how to stop him. The boy throw multiple needles into the ground below him and begins preforming hand signs as he runs. The needles travel underground faster than both of them and makes its way up the skyscraper with an even level of the hobo. "Gyorai Shin!" the needles spray out from the skyscraper heading straight for the spider man. After a few seconds it comes to his mind that, "Oh no, I forgot Teisoku is with him!".
> 
> He begins to worry on whether they needles will hit them or not, "maybe I was just a little to focused on stopping him."



*Teisoku and the Hobo, Team 6*

The racing needless charged towards the stinking old man and the pothead genin. Seeing the needles coming the Hobo used the genin as a shield. "HEY WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU? AHHH!!!" Teisoku screamed out in pain as the needles sank into his back. "AGITO WHAT THE HELL!?" He called out as the hobo traversed the sky scrapers like a man mad. Stopping in his tracks the hobo began to dig into his pockets, Whipping out cans of what appeared to be artificial web. "WEB BALL!" The hobo called old as a wad of web hailed down on the genin.

Agito managed to dodged them all and closed the distance jumping up ready to deliver a skull cracking punch. "WEB SMASH!" With that the Hobo smashed the empty can of party string and slammed into Agito's face. "WHAT THE!? THATS FIGHTING DIRTY?!" Teisoku cried out who had been subdue in the crazy's mans party web. Just as the Hobo was about to leave he was stopped in his tracks by the Senju's shuriken. "So you wish to fight me huh boy? WELL NO ONE BEATS" The hobo began to charge at Agito "SPIDERMAN!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2009)

Yuki's Stats

BODY: 20 + 5
SPIRIT: 10 +5
MIND: 5 - 2
Speed (Body+spirit): 40
Accuracy (Body+mind): 27
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 18
(With soldier pill)

Koyaiba's Stats

BODY: 22
SPIRIT: 15
MIND: 8
Speed (Body+spirit): 37
Accuracy (Body+mind): 30
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 23 




Nicodemus said:


> Koyaiba grinned as Yuki charged him. A fight.
> 
> Koyaiba liked fights.
> 
> ...



Grizzly rolls out of the way of the kick, as Yuki charges forward metal shoulder plate first.  Narrowly missing Koyaiba's face.  Yuki growls loudly like a wild beast, her eyes staring into your soul.  "Now you've pissed me off!" Yuki screams, throwing a barrage of punches and kicks at the young man.

Grizzly runs behind if none hit, trying to elbow him in the back.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 16, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: At the base of Thunder Mountain...*

It was hot out, today. Scorching, actually. The sun continued to shine unbearable rays of heat to the earth, making traversing across the stony, barren land quite unpleasant. Then again, Hakumei had been through worse. A regular training regiment of his, in his younger days, was to run numerous laps around the Tomoshibi estate while carrying a large, heavy load of whatever could be gathered together. This in itself was fine, however, his father purposely made him go through with this on the hottest of days to test his endurance. Oh, the _fun_ he had...

_We should be there soon._ Yah? _Mhm. I've passed by this mountain every now and then with my other hosts, though I've never had the opportunity of scaling it._ First time for everything, I suppose. Even for an old creature such as yourself. _Apparently._

Looking up to the sky, Hakumei caught sight of their transfigured Sensei, who seemed to be somehow enjoying himself in this blazing heat. How does he stand this, Hakumei wondered with fascination. "So, is 'e gonna come down soon? We're awmost ther'." Hakumei slowed his pace down as he asked this to Sparrow. Scanning the great land form in front of them, Hakumei made what he could of it. "Doesn't seem all tha' intimidatin'. I don't see any bandits eitha." As he said this, his eyes came across a huge hole in the side of the mountain. It looked like an entrance to a cavern of some sort. He pointed to it, "Think they be insoide?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 16, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

It took a while for Team 2 to finally get to their destination. But when they did, they were met with a deserted field of sparse trees, and a bunch of rocks. Such a desolate place, fit for bandits. But what were they going to do to find the orb?

*"Hey...maybe they are in there?"* Akira pointed to the same hole in the wall that all of them were looking at. It seemed to be something bandits would hide out in.

_Kisuke/Konohagakure_

She was knocked back by the blow, and her along with her teammates toppled into the ground like a bunch of domino blocks. She quickly got back up, and extended her hand towards Gatrom and Shin, picking them up along also. It was then that she remembered something. "Oh guys, I remembered! I heard there was a bad pirate crew going around, and the Hokage wants something done about it! We should totally go get them, because if we do, we can get much stronger!" She turned and looked for her sensei. *"Sensei, can we go on a new mission? The pirate crew one, pleeeeeease!?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 16, 2009)

With Shou-

?How do you pack for a mission to take on ninja pirates.? He thought to himself and looked at his back pack. He has his tanto and he had his kunai and his shuriken and he had some string. There was a med pack in there with some bandages and that?s about it. ?So, What else is there to pack.? He rubbed his chin, tossed in a few extra sets of clothes and threw in a couple packs of needles. ?May need those later.? He nodded to himself and slung the pack over his shoulder.

  As Shou walks down stairs his father shouts at him. ?What?s going on with you?? He asks. ?What the hell are you talking about?? Shou raises a brow. ?You leave for two days and suddenly when you come back you have a mission? You didn?t even say where you were going.? His father dipped a blade he was working on into a cold water bath. ?The hells It mater where I go? I?m a ninja, I go on missions it?s pretty fucking obvious dad.? He shook his head.

  ?You vanished for two days, without a word. Do you think a father doesn?t care for the loss of his son?? His dad tilted his head. ?A father needs to know when his son?s grown up.? Shou turned his back to his dad. ?You make instruments of death and I use em for that purpose, pretty simple what my life and your life is. Let?s keep to our fields and stay out of the others way.? With that Shou walked out the front door to their home and headed for the village gates. He noted quite quickly that his sensai was standing at the gate. ?Great, I?m the first to show up.?


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Early.

I Had gotten up early, Surprised to find that none of my servants where there. Father had forbade them to help me, It seemed he was still angry about my lost to that FAT FATTY akimichi kayo. I Put on more battle orientated clothing, The Uchiha symbol displayed proudly on my back and on my new dark blue eye patch. My black hair waving with every motion as I bobbed and weaved through the large corridors of the house making sure not to run into father.

"Don't worry you're father's away" I heard Alfreds voice from the back who came out with a tray of food. "Here a growing girl needs her food" Ever since I was a kid Alfreds been there, Being more of a father figure then my real dad. I was hungry so I didn't run him down. We sat down for a bit not saying a word as I ate his freshly prepared meal. "I heard about you're fight with Kayo" It was rare to hear anyone call her around these parts by her first name. "You're ashamed to arent you"

"You did magnificent, I saw you from the stands" His comment caught me off guard as he collected the tray ready to bring it in for cleaning. "If you really are angry about loosing it just means you need to train harder" He said with that warm smile of his. "Right, Thanks Alfred" I nodded as I headed off. Walking through the Uchiha district I finally arrived at the Konoha gates where my jounin Sousuke had been in a heated discussion with team 2 sensei Neiko about how to pick up women. I merely stood at the gate not wanting to talk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Konoha...*
A very drenched Kazuma Hatake finally arrives back home. His normally spiky black hair lays flat and stringy over his face and every time he takes a step his boots make an annoying squishing sound. That's what happens when you get caught in the crossfire of two insane Jounin he thinks to himself. 

As he opens the front door to his house Kazuma can't help but feel that he has become fate's whipping boy, being tossed about from here to there on a whim and without any say in the matter. Kazuma is surprised to smell the scent of something very delicious cooking as he enters the foyer and and removes his wet boots. His slightly heightened sense of smell (his mother was an Inuzuka) quickly detects the aroma of steak and potatoes. Kazuma raises a curious eyebrow, no one ever cooks around here except for him, in fact his dad would probably starve to death if it wasn't for him. 

"Is that you Kazuma?" his father voice calls out from the kitchen. Hiruma Hatake peeks his head out from the kitchen entrance and smiles at Kazuma. "Dinner's almost ready. Why don't you wash u-" but then he notices the state of Kazuma, "Oh it looks like you already did...what the heck happened to you?" 

Kazuma shakes his head. Am I in the twilight zone? he thinks. Who is this man and what has he done with my drunk layabout father?! 

"Huh?" Kazuma almost forgot his fathers question while in his state of shock. "Oh yeah uh I got hit by a tidal wave while coming back home," Kazuma responds, and its true as crazy as it sounds. 

Hiruma nods normally as if tidal waves appearing in the street are normal, "Ah alright then, go get into some dry clothes," he responds before returning to the kitchen. 

_*Ten minutes...*_
Kazuma sits on the opposite side of the table from his father, poking at his plate of food. It's not that the food isn't good, its just that his appetite seems to have left him suddenly. "So you have a mission tomorrow?" his father asks with interest. 

Kazuma nods, "Yeah, nothing too fancy I think," he responds in a low voice. hHe keeps trying to word the question he wants to ask his father but can't seem to frame it right, so instead he just decides to blurt it out. 

"Are you still planning on killing yourself?' 

Hiruma looks at his son blankly, "It's called Seppuku," his father corrects him. 

"Well are you?!" 

"Yes..." 

Kazuma suddenly rises from the table, "I'm going to bed. I need to get an early start tomorrow."  he exits the kitchen and walks up the stairs to his room, slamming it shut. 

Meanwhile Hiruma reaches for a bottle of wine. 

_*Next morning...*_
Kazuma woke up extra early. His father was passed out drunk on the couch but Kazuma decided not disturb him as he left the house. He makes a roundabout path towards the gate before arriving to meet the Jounin and his fellow squadmates.

He notices and instantly recognizes the Uchiha girl from that day that he encountered that blond girl in the forest, the one who's name he forgot to get. She seems to be in a quiet and pensive mood, but so is Kazuma. He just hides it better, both inwardly and with the black mask he wears about the lower half of his face. 

"Hi there," he tells her amiably, "Do you remember me from the forest by an chance? I was talking to that blond girl. Are you two friends or something?" he didn't stick around for their fight so he has no clue they were really bitter rivals, and that the blond girl gave the Uchiha quite a beating.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 16, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Konoha...*
> A very drenched Kazuma Hatake finally arrives back home. His normally spiky black hair lays flat and stringy over his face and every time he takes a step his boots make an annoying squishing sound. That's what happens when you get caught in the crossfire of two insane Jounin he thinks to himself.
> 
> As he opens the front door to his house Kazuma can't help but feel that he has become fate's whipping boy, being tossed about from here to there on a whim and without any say in the matter. Kazuma is surprised to smell the scent of something very delicious cooking as he enters the foyer and and removes his wet boots. His slightly heightened sense of smell (his mother was an Inuzuka) quickly detects the aroma of steak and potatoes. Kazuma raises a curious eyebrow, no one ever cooks around here except for him, in fact his dad would probably starve to death if it wasn't for him.
> ...



*Ryoumo Uchiha*

I opened my eyes to find a boy wearing a dark blue mask. His black and white hair hinting at a soul wrestling with itself hidden behind a cold demeanor. "Friends?" I merely repeat his words as broken fragments of the fight enter my head in a sudden flood.

*-Flashback-*

Ah...I can't do it. I mean what kind of person would I be to beat up a one eyed Uchiha." As she mentioned her one eye Kayo burst into a short fit of laughter as she stood up. "Your snobbish and everything and I dislike you as much as I dislike most of the Hyuga for their elitist attitude, but I"m to nice to beat up someone when they seem to be conflicting with themselves." She began to smile as she said this and slowly started to walk off.

*-Present-*

"No we aren't friends" Turning my head away I close my working eye trying to return back to my own little world but my father's face was there waiting for me. Like a demon hiding in the closet of a child, With no one to check or play it safe for me I decided to keep the conversation going. "What about you? You're a Hatake right, What's you're story isn't you're dad some famous jounin or something?" I asked trying to steer the conversation away from me.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 16, 2009)

*Lyra Sunameko*

Deep within the swamps of Kirigakure we see the bubbling mire shifting and changing as a figure makes its way out completly covered in the black goo. Shaking it off like a dog we see the Sanbi Jinchuuriki having freshly caught a crocodile ape from the depth's of the murky water. Releasing the animal from her hell grip jaws the girl pinned down against it ready to begin her meal. "Lyra" An authoritative voice called out, Turning slowly Lyra saw an ANBU black ops member standing atop a tree branch.

"WHHHAAATT Dont you see I'm eating" The girl complained as she chafed her hands against the creatures oily scaly skin. "You have a Mission report to the front of the gate" Dissapearing into the shadows, Lyra used the oppourtunity to sneak in an extra bite. "I SAID NOW!!" The Anbu howled causing the girl to jump and forget about her snack. "Fine Fine I get it" She said walking back to the village.

It had been an entire week since her fight with Misuto, She had completly healed from her wounds thanks to the Sanbi however she still wanted a rematch. The ANBU put her on high alert ever since the incident and thus the number of patrol men had increased dramatically. Everywhere around the forest the shifting sounds of jumping shadows could be heard. "COULD YOU QUIET DOWN I'M TRYING TO THINK" The girl hollared out trying to get some peace.

During her fight with the Hoshigake she had heard the Sanbi's voice for the first time.Though shes been told shes the Jinchuuriki she still hasn't fully grasped what it meant, How everyone sees her as nothing more then a vile beast. The Sanbi had try to coax her into killing Misuto, Now she didn't have a problem with killing however it made her think what exactly was she. Was she herself? Or just the Sanbi in human form? Finally arriving at the gate she saw Kabure and Shou, Without saying a word she took a seat with a pout on her face. "Wheres sharkbait?" She merely asked looking down at the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: At the base of Thunder Mountain...*
Sparrow nods at both Hakumei and Akira,  "Yeah certainly seems like a place where a rough and tough bandit crew would hide their secret entrance..." she mutters in response. As she peers curiously at the cave she lifts up her mask over her neck so that it covers the lower half of her face. Before entering combat she always makes it a point to cover her face. 

Sparrow really has no clue why she does this though. It's just a habit she's had ever since she can remember, which isn't that far back anyway. 

_*It makes you look fashionable!*_ the Gobi interjects with a snort that tickles the back of Sparrows brain. 
_
Thanks but I'll take mysterious and badass over fashionable._ 

"Or a perfect place to trap anyone trying to sneak in," she adds to her teammates. 

Suddenly Hatori appears behind them in his Human form, "Have fun," he tells the squad in a cheerful voice. 

"You aren't coming?!" Sparrow exclaims at him. 

"Oh I'll be around," Hatori responds, "Meet you three up at the top," and he explodes in a puff of smoke. 

The teams trepidation at finding the tunnel is actually quite right, even though it is an entrance, it is also a trap set for unwary trespassers. Inside the mouth of the cave are several trip wires, practically invisible in the dark, or visible light. You could be standing right next to one and by the time you feel the wire brush up against your leg it'll be over. Clip one of them and you might get a giant boulder falling over your head, trip another and you might the find the very earth under your feet collapsing into dozens of sharp metal spikes.

The bandits affectionately refer to the this avenue as the Hellmouth.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 16, 2009)

"It be awful sketchy, dontcha think?" Hakumei was peering down the long, dark tunnel, seeing only a hint of light at the far end of it. "I wonda what kind o' toys and trinkets they go' set up in ther'." Taking a few steps forward, Hakumei inspected it even further. "It'll be nea' impossibl' ta see no'mally, so I'll light up th' way. I know it'll give away ou' position, but we don't 'ave much choice."

Placing his hands in the right seal formation, Hakumei activated his Kekkai Genkai. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!" Instantly, his body flared up like a light bulb, making what previously was covered in a veil of black, viewable. Hakumei slowly made his way forward. Turning back, he called to his two teammates, "Eh, let's get goin'. Be mindful of everythin, and make evera step a cautious one."

Watch out for us, alright? _I'll do my best. With heightened senses, I should be much better at detecting anything unusual. The same goes for the Five-tails. It's funny how I continue to keep you alive, though, considering--_ Considering what? _Ha hah, nothing. Just the babblings of an old beast._ If you say so.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 16, 2009)

She shuffled into the cave along with her two teammates, half expecting someone to come from behind her and steal her away. But no one came, and she was getting nervous. She jumped when Hakumei activated his jutsu; however, it gave off light, which would make it easier to see.

Thinking she should try to summon her familiar before anything went wrong, she bit her thumb and made the handsigns. *"Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"* She slammed her hand into the ground, and in front of her was Honz. He was only slightly taller then her, but his samurai-like armor and rob underneath, as well as his serious face and pale skin showed he wasn't here to play games. 

He took a good look at her summoner, before snorting. *"So, I'm under your command, huh? Name's Honz."* Akira gulped, and continued forward, with Honz lumbering behind her. He didn't particularly care about her teammates; their lives were not of his concern.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 16, 2009)

*Minori*

Angry was a very big understatement of how Minori was feeling. The Hokage literally tried to chew her out for the destruction of part of the village. She could accept that it was her partially her fault, but the nerve he had to actually think he could talk to her like that? Hokage or not he should no that her temperament is beyond anyone?s control. It wasn?t to long afterward that she patched herself up and set out toward the gate. She was met with a simply high from Neiko and the usual perverted comment from Sousuke. All it took was a simple glare and the aura surrounding Minori increased giving off the feeling that a devils spawn had arrived on the scene.

*Albel*

Loud scarping noises tore through the streets of Konoha as Albel made his way to the gate. The fight with his sister left a bad taste in his mouth and it was even worse when they were sent to the Hokage. He gave them a rather stern talking and then said that the both of them would have to take time rebuilding that part of the village?together. ?Just my luck?? He scoffed as the gate came into his sight. Well his luck got even worse as he arrived one the scene. The first person for him to make eye contact with was a pissed off Minori.

*Kayo*

?I heard you finally got into a fight with an Uchiha?.Uchiha Ryoumo no less.? Kioshi stated quite amused. Kayo gave a big smile and ran her hand through her hair giving Kioshi thumbs up. ?Yea I did! I put that Failchiha in her place!? Kayo grin got even wider as the remembered the whole thing from start to finish. Though for a brief moment her smile faltered as she remembered why she didn?t continue beating her. _?Little miss snob talks all big and acts like she?s superior to everyone. If she really thinks that...then why was she crying??_ She thought to herself.

Unbeknownst to Kayo Kioshi had been staring intently at her, studying her facial features. ?You must not have gotten the gratification you thought you were going to get huh?? He spoke up suddenly catching her off guard.  ?Heh?you really can read me like a book can you?? She said with a chuckle. ?Toward the end of the fight?something happened that I don?t want to talk about, but it was enough to make me wonder about some things? She explained.

From the look on her face Kioshi could tell it had to have been something real serious for Kayo to not have a smile on her face. So since she said she didn?t want to talk about it he would leave it alone. ?Oh yea, don?t you have a mission your supposed to be going on?? He chimed in suddenly getting a loud scream from Kayo. ?YOU?RE RIGHT THAT BIG MISSION IS TODAY!? She shouted her she picked up her things and began to rush toward the door. She slid across the floor suddenly forgetting something as she raced by toward Kioshi. She pulled him into a quick hug and goodbye and she was out the door.

_Streets of Konoha_

?I?m late; I?m late, for a very important date!? She said in a sing ? song voice as she raced down the street. She was so wrapped up in thinking she was going to be light, that she was actually early. _?I have got to gain some kind of speed boost. Come one Kayo think!?_ She racked her brain with some kind of thought barely avoiding running over an old lady who kind of looked like Sousuke in her mind. ?I got it!? She screamed suddenly as she reached into her back pouch. She pulled out an old explosive note one of the ones left over from her last mission. She had the seal tampered with slightly so it would be less destructive as she was hoping to use it from some evasive training.

She used her trade mark expansion jutsu and dropped the tag right behind her. She went into human boulder mode and geared up from the explosion.

*BOOM*

The tag went off sending Kayo rolling with even more speed than usual. She screamed for the civilians to get out her way as he rolled through the streets.

*CRASH*

She slammed into the side of a cart that was being unloaded. It served as a makeshift ramp to send her flying through the air.  Her jutsu came undone sending her slamming into some ones back breaking her fall. ?Ouch?.that hurt?? She groaned as she sat up. Who or what ever it was that broke her fall was pretty soft. She looked down and noticed that it was a person she slammed into. Kayo slowly crawled up the person?s body toward their head lifting them up by their hair. She was met with the angry face of Sousuke and she immediately jumped off.

?Sorry Yaoi guy-sensei I?m so sorry.? Kayo bowed at least?twice before turning her attention to her squad leader. ?How?d you like that Neiko-sama that was pretty artistic wouldn?t you say??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2009)

> Yuki's Stats
> 
> BODY: 20 + 5
> SPIRIT: 10 +5
> ...





Captain Obvious said:


> Grizzly rolls out of the way of the kick, as Yuki charges forward metal shoulder plate first.  Narrowly missing Koyaiba's face.  Yuki growls loudly like a wild beast, her eyes staring into your soul.  "Now you've pissed me off!" Yuki screams, throwing a barrage of punches and kicks at the young man.
> 
> Grizzly runs behind if none hit, trying to elbow him in the back.



"Shit..." Koyaiba muttered as Yuki's attacks suddenly got faster. "What the fuck is this?" He  blocked her initial punches and kicks but one eventually got through, throwing him back. "Fuck...it's gotta be that goddamned pill." Koyaiba twisted in a way only an acrobat could and caught Grizzly's elbow, straightening out while keeping his back bent to throw the dog over his back. "Here, catch!" He eyed Yuki suspiciously. She was faster than him, yes, but also less in control. The pill was making her more like her dog, even as it made her dog more like her. Koyaiba grinned. He just had to use them against each other. Whipping some wire out from his ninja pouch he tied one end to a kunai. He began to whip it around, preventing the two from charging again. "Alright...here we go," he muttered, whipping the makeshift chain towards Grizzly. The wire wrapped around his ankle and the kunai stuck into the flesh, giving it a solid hold. Koyaiba yanked hard, sending Grizzly to the ground. As soon as the dog began to fall, Koyaiba charged Yuki. "Fuuuuuuuuuucker!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 16, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> "Shit..." Koyaiba muttered as Yuki's attacks suddenly got faster. "What the fuck is this?" He  blocked her initial punches and kicks but one eventually got through, throwing him back. "Fuck...it's gotta be that goddamned pill." Koyaiba twisted in a way only an acrobat could and caught Grizzly's elbow, straightening out while keeping his back bent to throw the dog over his back. "Here, catch!" He eyed Yuki suspiciously. She was faster than him, yes, but also less in control. The pill was making her more like her dog, even as it made her dog more like her. Koyaiba grinned. He just had to use them against each other. Whipping some wire out from his ninja pouch he tied one end to a kunai. He began to whip it around, preventing the two from charging again. "Alright...here we go," he muttered, whipping the makeshift chain towards Grizzly. The wire wrapped around his ankle and the kunai stuck into the flesh, giving it a solid hold. Koyaiba yanked hard, sending Grizzly to the ground. As soon as the dog began to fall, Koyaiba charged Yuki. "Fuuuuuuuuuucker!"



In a puff of smoke Grizzly came into his beast form, throwing Koyaiba back as he wasn't prepared.  Yuki flinches slightly, feeling Grizzly's pain on her leg.  "How...dare you hurt my family." Yuki snarls, charging foreward.  

*CRUNCH*

She sinks her teeth into Koyaiba's arm.  She begins to try and rip at his flesh, kicking him in the groin, as her movements begin to slow.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 16, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kumogakure*
> The black hooded figure named after one of the seven deadly sins: Sloth, wreaked havoc upon the village of Kumogakure. He held an unusual power that none could recognize that allowed him to move at speeds far greater than the average ninja. Trying to put a stop to this threat the ninjas rallied together to come up with some sort of counter attack to this unsuspecting threat.
> 
> ?Well?looks like you guys caught up with me?? Sloth spoke with a tone of boredom, not really finding the ninjas before him very interesting. The aforementioned quickly got into position to keep the invader from escaping and hopefully take him out in the process. *?Earth Style: Earth Wall!?* A blond haired tan skinned ninja slammed his hands onto the ground. A giant wall of earth shot up from the ground towering over Sloth?s head and blocking his only other means of escape. As the wall shot up three other ninjas got into a triangle formation surrounding him. *?Lightning Illusion Flash of Lightning Pillar!?* Sloth was enveloped in an extremely bright light cutting off his vision. *?Lightning ball!?* An explosion rocked that part of the village as the ninjas sat hoping that their hard work paid off.
> ...



Blow for blow Jade and Sloth went, but neither one seemed to gain the upper hand on the other. Jade deflected a kick from Sloth with her spear sending them both flying in opposite directions as she put her hand up to her mouth. ?Fireball Jutsu!? Large streams of white fire spew from Jade?s mouth engulfing Sloth. As the flames died down a quick breeze went pass Jade?s head as Sloth appeared behind her. ?Swift Style: Multi Fist? A fast and ferocious fury of punches attempted to over take Jade. 

*POW!*

One of the punches caught her straight in the jaw sending her stumbling back. Though to a shinobi of Jade?s caliber this was just another opening for her to capitalize on and eliminate her opponent. Trusting her hand out her lance appeared and she quickly began to focus charka into it. ?Lightning Style: Falcon Bomb!? Jade thrust her staff forward as a lightning shaped falcon shot out from the base of the lance at great speed. It was fast, even to fast for Sloth to come up with a counter or evade. He body began to shake and jerk as the bird passed straight through his body followed by an explosion.

Jade shot her hand out to the side as her spear disappeared into thin air and she pushed up the rim of her glasses. ?I see your still not dead yet? As I thought you are no ordinary ninja and your ninjutsu style is one I have not seen before.? Jade began to talk observing her opponent. A weakened Sloth staggered to his feet his robe, most of it torn and ripped except the hood that covered his fast. ?I could say something similar to you Necromancer. Your mastery over Fire and Lightning is great enough that you don?t need a handsign for lower rank jutsu of the former and you can channel some of the jutsu into your spear of the latter.? Sloth began breathing heavily not expecting to run into an opponent this powerful. ?Even with your seal on, you still have this kind of power?or are it that I?ve been lazier than usual??

Jade readied her spear for another go appearing straight in Sloth face with a body flicker, but he was easily able to evade and escape. ?It?s too late?I?ve already found out what I needed to know.? 

_Earlier_

_?If I?m right this is the Raikage's-Ah there she is.?_ Sloth whispered as he hid by a nearby door just outside of the office. He waited as Jade jumped out the window to deal with his real body and sped in like a ghost. 

?What is it that you want in my village?? A soft spoken Akemi asked her gaze still out the window. Sloth casually walked and sat on her desk taking a big yawn and then stretching out. ?I heard the rumor that the Raikage was a beautiful woman, but I got to say damn.? Akemi slowly turned from the window her gaze not fixed on the intruder. ?I?ll ask you once again. What is it that you want in my village?? She demanded anger evident in her voice.

Sloth jumped back to his feet and gave another yawn before turning his gaze to the young tan skin woman. ?To confirm a rumor that has been going around. Are you the 8-tails host? Yes?or?No?? The two locked eyes with each other as Akemi slowly went to the hem of her shirt and began to pull it up. There on her stomach was the tattoo seal for the eight tail beast. With a sigh Sloth was behind Akemi and whispered into her ear before he left. ?We?ll be back to get you soon enough, so don?t get to comfortable.? Those were the words he spoke as he turned into a cloud of smoke. 

*Present*

His words were shocking as Jade turned to look at his retreating figure. ?Was there something more to this?? She wondered.

*Raikage?s Office*

Akemi sat at her desk the blinds closed so the room was covered in darkness aside from the lone candle sitting on her desk. ?Even here it?s too dangerous for you to stay. I hate saying this, but you need to go into hiding somewhere. I?ve made arrangements for you to hide out at the monks? temple in the Land of Fire. Konoha is a target, but the temple is the last place I?d expect them to look for you.? Akemi explained.

In front of her was a raven haired man who looked no more than his early thirties with stormy grey eyes. ?Yes I understand Raikage-sama I?m to hide at the monks? temple correct?? Akemi nodded her head and turned in her chair before speaking again. ?One more thing?what ever you do?don?t let your cover up. It would be a problem if Konoha or the Daimyo found out your true identity.? The young man nodded his head in acceptance and turned to leave with two guards behind if.

Akemi slowly reached to her stomach and began rubbing it. ?Let?s hope this plan doesn?t back fire on me??


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 17, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *KONOHA/FOX​*
> "hey, do you really hate konoha?" Fox asked as Taron started walking away "I really don't care if you do or not, but im mighty curious of how far that anger of yours is.




Konoha

"hey, do you really hate konoha?" Fox asked as Taron started walking away "I really don't care if you do or not, but im mighty curious of how far that anger of yours is."

Taron turned back to the Inuzuka with his eyebrow raised. "*Why would you care how I feel about it?*" He asked as he struggled to comprehend why someone actually cared about what he felt. Wasn't he the bane of Konoha? The spawn of the traitors that had tried to kill the Hokage?

He then turned back around to face fox as a sneer formed on his face. "*I'll tell you since you are the only person who has ever bothered asking for my opinion,*" He muttered darkly as he turned around and spat in the direction of the village. "*You have no hope of even contemplating the utter loathing and contempt I feel towards this place.*" Taron then turned away and walked towards the edge of the Shodaimes face. "*The scars have never rehealed.*" And then without warning, he pulled out a kunai and leaped off the Hokage monument.

As he was falling, he held the his Kunai so that it was scraping along the rock face. As he neared the bottom of the face, he clutched the chin of the Sandaime and thrusted himself underneath the head.

As he hit the cliff face, he applied Chakra to his hands and feet so he could stick there. He than jumped down, using every nook and cranny that he could see as a platform to leap from.

When he was about fifteen meters away from the ground, he made the necessary handsigns and used kawarmi.

A cruel grin spread across Taron's as the rabbit's body which he had switched with made a sickening crunching sound as it impacted with the ground as he started walking towards the gates where Neiko had told him to meet up with his team for their new mission.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within the Hellmouth...*
Sparrow looks on with an impressed face at her two teammates unique abilities. This is quite a group we have here she muses. Sparrow had already experienced Hakumei's jutsu personally, a bit too personally for her taste, but she had no idea that he could apply his power that way. 

"Very clever, you remind me of a lightning bug," she tells the glowing Genin with amusement.  

However Akira's sudden activation of the summoning jutsu took her aback for a second. For someone as young as Akira to be able to summon is quite amazing, and though it's probably an inborn trait of the girl's clan, Sparrow can't help but be a bit envious. She's been working on mastering the summoning jutsu but not even come close yet.

"Wow you're a real prodigy huh?" she tells Akira. Not realizing just how much the girl underestimates herself. Sparrow regards their new "teammate" Honz. She nods at Akira's familiar but he seems to really pay her no mind. Oh well maybe he's not that sociable, Sparrow figures. 

Before the team takes another step, Sparrow motions them to stop with a hand signal. "I've got an idea on how to reveal any traps," she tells them. Sparrow forms the handseal for a clone and her body shimmers in a wisp of smoke before a perfect copy of herself materializes beside her body. Sparrow sends the clone forward through the tunnel. Since the clone is practically as ethereal as a ghost really, she figures it shouldn't set off any traps. 

The clone takes several steps and passes through a tripwire set at ankle level. You can just see the almost imperceptible outline that the thin sliver of wire makes as the clone passes through it. As the clone moves ten more paces it reveals four more tripwires, one at ankle level, two at chest level, and another at waist level, placed right after another in close succession. With every ten more paces the pattern of tripwires continues the same until the clone reaches the end of the tunnel and dissipates in a thin column of smoke. 

Sparrow smirks with satisfaction at her teammates, "Predictable enough huh? Looks like they laid them down in a set pattern, guess they got lazy."  Sparrow moves confidently to disarm the first tripwire, but perhaps too confidently...

_*STOP!*_ the Gobi yells at her in sudden warning. 

Sparrow however doesn't freeze quickly enough and steps on a very subtle indentation in the ground that presses down like a button. 

*CLICK!*

Suddenly the ground under Sparrow's feet caves in like a trap door and she drops downwards. The sudden collapse also triggers the first tripwire which sends a hail of a dozen shuriken from the walls just in front of them straight towards Hakumei and Akira from the.  

Meanwhile Sparrow barely has time to look down and see dozens of sharp spikes at the bottom of a 25 foot drop, and even worse, several skeletons and rotting corpses embedded into them. She reflexively reaches into her Kunai holster and pulls out a kunai, digging it into the jagged rock wall in front of. The small knife stabs into the rock face and halts Sparrow's fall with a sudden jerk that almost snaps her neck backwards, and she scrapes her elbows against the jagged rocks of the wall. Sparrow grimaces under her mask as she holds on for dear life with just her right hand, her feet dangling just 15 feet above the metal spikes which she suddenly realizes are dipped in some kind of purple liquid. She tries not to look down at the corpses impaled upon some of the spikes, but can't help it and almost regurgitates, however thankfully keeps it down. No matter now much her training prepared her for this, seeing the real thing is just something you can never really simulate.

"DAMMIT!" Sparrow exclaims in anger. How could I be so stupid! she rebukes herself inwardly. 
*
I told you to stop!* the Gobi berates her, Sparrow can hear the alarm in her voice. _*I could smell those rotting corpses suddenly. Why didn't you stop!?*_

_I got overconfident! I'm sorry!_

Sparrow looks upwards towards the surface hoping her Hakumei and Akira are fine. She'd never be able to forgive herself if either of them got hurt because of her stupidity.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2009)

Yuki's Stats

BODY: 20 + 3
SPIRIT: 10 +3
MIND: 5 - 1
Speed (Body+spirit): 36
Accuracy (Body+mind): 24
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 17
(With soldier pill beginning to wear off?...)

Koyaiba's Stats

BODY: 22
SPIRIT: 15
MIND: 8
Speed (Body+spirit): 37
Accuracy (Body+mind): 30
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 23



Captain Obvious said:


> In a puff of smoke Grizzly came into his beast form, throwing Koyaiba back as he wasn't prepared.  Yuki flinches slightly, feeling Grizzly's pain on her leg.  "How...dare you hurt my family." Yuki snarls, charging foreward.
> 
> *CRUNCH*
> 
> She sinks her teeth into Koyaiba's arm.  She begins to try and rip at his flesh, kicking him in the groin, as her movements begin to slow.




"Gah!" Koyaiba shouted, wincing as Yuki's teeth dug into his skin. "What the fuck women!" His eyes began to water as one of Yuki's strikes towards his groin connected. But something was happening...she was getting slower. "Fuuuuuuuuuuck....you.....WOMEN!" Koyaiba shouted, rolling backwards and slamming Yuki into the ground. But much to Yuki's credit, she managed to twist before impact, putting more strain on Koyaiba's arm than he had originally intended. "Ah! Fuck1"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

*"Eh? Prodigy...?"* She had never been called a prodigy before, at least by no one except her parents. By most of her clan's standards, she was below average in terms of her summoning and familiar. But it would seem to any normal shinobi outside her clan that she could do something so easily. She scratched the back of her head, not knowing what to say. Honz tapped her slightly in the back. *"It was a compliment. Thank her."*

Akira nodded in thanks, but she stopped as her teammate wanted to show them something. The Bunshin she created revealed traps ahead of them, but before she could do anything, shuriken fired at them, while Sparrow falls into a weird pit below them. Honz stepped forward, and extended his arm, stopping the shuriken with his bare skin. They pierced it, and started to bleed, but he made no indication that it hurt at all. *"Child's play. At least these bandits aren't stupid."*

Akira looked at Honz, and then her other teammate. *"How are we going to help Sparrow?"*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

"Good job, Akira, Honz. Now we gotta get Sparra. I got an idea." Thinking fast, while also watching out for any other 'pleasant surprises', Hakumei took out some, pushing one end of it through the end hole of a kunai and tied a knot around it. Maintaining his Jutsu while doing something else was not a problem, firstly because it was his Clan's lower ranked Jutsu. Also, anything that used lightning based chakra made it several times easier, as the natural stores of excess electricity within a Tomoshibi's body allowed them to do such actions for prolonged periods of time.

Wrapping the free end of the wire around his hand several times, Hakumei then quickly tossed it down the pit where Sparrow was clinging to the wall for dear life. "Eh, Sparra! Grab the handl'! I'll pull ye' up!" Turning to Akira, he shouted, though not from anger but necessity, "Well c'mon, then! I need som' support, eh! Grab meh waist an' 'elp me pul' 'er up!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 17, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Minori*
> 
> Angry was a very big understatement of how Minori was feeling. The Hokage literally tried to chew her out for the destruction of part of the village. She could accept that it was her partially her fault, but the nerve he had to actually think he could talk to her like that? Hokage or not he should no that her temperament is beyond anyone’s control. It wasn’t to long afterward that she patched herself up and set out toward the gate. She was met with a simply high from Neiko and the usual perverted comment from Sousuke. All it took was a simple glare and the aura surrounding Minori increased giving off the feeling that a devils spawn had arrived on the scene.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Yuki's Stats
> 
> BODY: 20 + 3
> SPIRIT: 10 +3
> ...



*Sousuke/Ryoumo*

"Artistic indeed" Neiko agreed nodding his head up and down as his student made him proud. "DON'T ENCOURAGE HER! AND IM NOT INTO YAOI!" Sousuke scolded returning to his side of the Gate. He sat down near ryoumo before giving her a second glance. "What happened to you're eye?" Sousuke said worried about his genin. "Don't worry about it Sousuke it's nothing" Ryoumo said with her working eye closed. "What do you mean nothing, You're missing an eye! Who did it huh was it you're dad, Cause ill kick his --"

Ryoumo raised her hand abrutly stopping him. "I don't want to talk about it"  Sousuke looked at his genin with a worried face but decided not to pursue it any futher. "Want some gum" he said handing her a piece of candy in order to break the awkward silence. Ryoumo looked at it for a bit before taking it and popping it into her mouth. "Thanks"

*Blue Regard*

Koyaiba got up holding his hurt pride cusped in his hand. "ILL KICK YOUR ASS!" Before he could land a counter strike he slammed face first into a large blue female, Blue's own personal puppet. Bringing back to his side he had finally found the courage of that of a jounin. "Quit you're fighting you're embrassing us in front of the other teams" Blue said annoyed that Sousuke had been laughing at the whole ordeal. "Now if you two would act like a team we could get this mission underway" The young jounin barked.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2009)

Megumi kept running madly around the Academy, her crying gone but now with a gritty determination about her. Physical activities weren't really her thing and so saw this as a challenge.

As she ran she spotted a homeless boy with his cap on the ground and begging for money. He was sitting outside a thick bush, a little away from the Academy. Megumi walked up to him, remembering the apple that had been thrown at her earlier.

"Hello." Megumi said smiling

"Got any spare change miss?" The boy asked hopefully.

"I'm afraid not. I don't carry money with me, but here you can have this apple." She handed him the fruit and the boy sneered

"I need cash not food. How bout that necklace? You look like you can afford it." He said

"Sorry, this was a memento from my grandma, it means a great deal..." suddenly hands came from inside the bush and pulled Megumi in. They snatched her necklace, her bag and tried for the ring she had on her index finger.

"Don't you dare!" Megumi said with indignant rage, as the boys in their late teens tried to wrench the ring off her, the beggar boy had already scarpered with her necklace. Megumi was angry.

"Paralysing chakra!" She said as she forced her hands together to make the seal. Everyone who was touching her became frozen. She kicked out hard at their shins, got up and punched the 2 boys hard in the face. One was out cold, the other was backed into the tree.

"My apologies, for having to use such physical methods, but you have succeeded in getting me quite cross." Megumi said, "Now who was that boy?" Megumi demanded.

"Like we're afraid of a princess bitch like you!" He said defiantly. Megumi sighed

"Why do men always underestimate us? Again, I offer my apologies but I need that information quickly. Hell viewing technique." Megumi said sadly. She didn't like using such a horrific genjutsu, making them see their worst fears, especially against someone who was essentially defenseless against the ninja arts. 

After a couple of minutes of screaming, he finally told her who he worked for.

"Pirates? Pirates??!" Megumi repeated, "Well you honestly believe that and I can tell you think that's the truth, but honestly it's about as believable as an arm with sharingan eyes on it..." Then she stopped, "Hm, well it can't hurt to see what I can see in the middle of the deep blue sea sea sea. After all I aam quite willing to chase that necklace down to the pits of Hell."

Megumi let go of the boy and in turn released the paralysing chakra. He weraily hobbled away leaving Megumi sighing and completing her final lap around the Academy.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 17, 2009)

*Hikaru Inuzuka*

Dear Diary

Today I was on my way to the village gate for the next big mission. Excitement was in the air in the Inuzuka household as my grandmother encouraged me believing that I would be promoted to Chunin in no time. Mariko had called me earlier saying "You better become Chunin soon or Ill break you're legs" Not sure how that was suppose to inspiried me but it sure as hell made me update my caller ID block list. Yabimichi even woke me up early today so I kinda gave him a bath as punishment.

But somehow on my way to the gate I managed to get myself....Kidnapped.

"Tie her legs" The fat one who seemed to be in charge of the whole thing ordered as he thumbed his skinny accomplice in the back of the head. "Ouch, You know it hurts my feelings when you order me around like that Mario" Whack! another hit to the head. "Don't say my real name you schmuck!" Mario who i've already memorized his odd little name barked as he pushed the man into the passenger seat of their black van. "Could I have something to drink I'm thirsty" I asked, It was true I forgotten my juice box at home.

"WHAT! Luigi you forgot to tape her mouth over" The man in the red jumpsuit complained to luigi who was wearing bright green. "Whose saying names now you WOP!" Luigi retored getting out of the black plumbing van heading around the back ready to tape my mouth shut. "These ropes hurt" I complained as I tried to free myself. "Ahh shutup we need money and Koopa ain't gonna give us one more day to pay So we're gonna use you for ransom money" Mario said laying back taking out a cigarette. 

The door handle began to jingle but nothing opened. "WHATS A MATTA YA GUIDO!" Mario asked from the front seat shaking his hand outward. "I FORGOT THE KEYS!" Luigi complained trying to free the door with brute strength. Yabimichi yawned as he went to sleep not seeing them as a threat. "MAMMA MIA!" Mario called out in an odd language as he opened the door slamming it shut behind him. After minutes of struggling with the door a loud complaint could be heard "YOU FORGOT THE KEYS TOO, YA IDIOT!" The voice sounded like luigi as the two came around to the passenger doors.

They had lock themselves out.

"Hey Kid open the door" Mario asked tapping the glass. "But Im tied up" I said raising my hands up in the air. "Luigi free her will ya" Mario said as Luigi took out a spare key he had forgotten opened the door and freed me then preceded to leave the van. Mario merely watched dumbfounded as his older brother locked himself out...again. "YOU HAD A SPARE KEY!" Mario asked trying to ascertain why his brother was such an idiot. "Yea Peach always told us to bring extra" Unfortunately when he had gone in he had left his spare. 

Using the moment to my advantage I stole the key and drove the plumber van until I crashed into the Village gate. Stepping out I greeted my team "Hey guys" "Artistic entrance Hikaru" Neiko added nodding his head. Mario and Luigi saw that they're were jounin around and decided not to go through with the plan. King Koopa the underground mobster with badskin decided to keep mario's stripper girlfriend Peach as a conselation prize.
​


----------



## Kuno (Dec 17, 2009)

Kusa…

The small group walked from the village center to the outskirts of the town.  The long green grass fluttered in the wind looking as if wave upon wave was chasing toward a shore.  ‘An ominous warning?’  Kanko thought before shaking his head.  “I’m reading to much into that…” He mumbled thinking he hadn’t gotten where he was by not heeding such forewarning.

“I didn’t catch that sensei?”  Kiya said timidly thinking he was talking to the group.

“He wasn’t talking to us.”  Kaibou snapped at her without turning.

A muscle in Kanko’s jaw twitched at the condescending attitude that issued from the genin.  ‘A bit to full of himself.’ he thought as the group continued on.  “It was nothing Kiya.  Just a thought the years have put into me…”  He gave her a smile and began to whistle as they continued.

It wasn’t long before Kanko called a halt to their walk.  They were in the middle of the wide expanse of grass that surrounded the village.  “Now.”  He looked over the three before him.  “Again, I know the three of you are talented or you wouldn’t be here.  I know you have potential.”  he nodded at the three as they stood silently watching him.  “What I don’t know is you.  And, how you all will interact with your fellow squad mates and myself.” Kanko turned and walked about twenty feet away before turning toward them once more.  With legs akimbo and hands behind his back he grinned at them.  “Attack me.”

The three stood for a moment unsure of what to do before Kanko chuckled.  “Attack me.  Right now.”  One hand snaked out behind his back and he gestured with his hand for them to begin.

It didn’t take but a moment more before the genin went into action.  Kiya pulled a kunai from her pocket and thought of the best attack.  Kodai thought about their sensei’s words and Kaibou just rushed forward.

“Wait!”  Kodai called to his squad mates causing Kiya to pause.  Kaibou on the other hand glanced back at Kodai and sneered before continuing on with his charge.

“What is it?”  Kiya asked looking from Kaibou to Kodai.

“He wants us to attack together.  To do this as a team.”  

Thinking for a moment Kiya nodded.  “Your right.”  

After a moment of awkward silence and watching Kaibou the two began to quickly discuss a strategy.

Kaibou on the other was attacking relentlessly.  Hands punching, feet kicking, each movement like a choreographed dance as the Sage blocked each one absently.  His eyes were on the other two who nodded and began to act out their plan.

Just as the pair were about to implement their plan a jounin appeared from the trees.  “Cease.”  Kanko ordered to his genin.

At his words Kiya and Kodai skid to a halt and standing nodding slightly toward Kanko as the jounin began to approach him.  Kaibou on the other hand saw this as an opening to attack one last time.  “I said cease!” Kanko bellowed his notoriously long temper finally had enough with the kid.  He grabbed the boys foot and twisted before dropping him to the ground.  With his foot still in Kanko’s hand and the Sages foot in the middle of his back he glared down at him.  “When I say something you listen!”  he snapped before throwing the foot away and turning toward the ninja.

“A missive Leader-sama.”  He said holding out a scroll and bowing.

“Thank you…”  Kanko said taking the scroll and reading through it quickly.  “It seems the other villages are going after those trafficking pirates.  I think this would be a good mission for my squad.”  He handed the scroll back to the man.  “Get the counsel together.  I will be back in town shortly.”  Kanko began to turn away but as an after thought he pointed at Kaibou who was getting up.  “Take him with you and have him put on another team.”

Kaibou looked at him with outrage as the jounin nodded.  “Yes sir.  Let’s go…”

“But…but…what do they have that I don’t?!” Kaibou yelled in exasperation.  

“Compassion.  Teamwork.  Need I continue?”  Kanko looked at him flatly.  “No I don’t.  Now go.”  

Before Kaibou could say another thing the jounin grabbed him by the arm and proceeded away.  

Turning to the pair that were left Kanko smiled.  “Now it seems we have a mission.  Why don’t you two go…get…packed…”  He scowled as he looked out over the grass and seeing that a small spot was not moving in tandem with the rest.  “Hold on…” Kanko said to the pair and began to stalk through the grass.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Honz watched with slight interest as Hakumei devised a device to rescue Sparrow from the hole. Instinctively, he lumbered forward, and grabbed onto Harumei's waist, pulling back with all of his strength. He knew his summoner was physically frail, and probably would have been useless at this job. Akira watched with a blank look on her face. She just hoped Sparrow was alright.

_Kisuke/Konohagakure_

It seemed her sensei was in a bad mood right now. She didn't say anything else, but she looked over at her teammates, wondering if they wanted to tag along. *"Looks like sensei is going over to the gates. C'mon guys, we can handle a bunch of stinky pirates!"* She ran over towards the Gates, ready to be set off on her second mission. She was going to make her dad proud once she completed this one.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 17, 2009)

*Kairi Goura; Kumogakure*

Lightening the walls in my room the clapping bolt of fury strikes down forever dissapearing into the depths of the valley below. Skulls and remains of animals scatter all around indicating at a much feral time where only the genetically superior survived. Sitting atop the skeletal throne I sip away at a glass of cranberry juice pretending it to be blood. The hand of a haggard boy scuffs my boot as he tries to crawl back to his feet...Pitiful.

"You know weak boys like you are really a turn off" Kairi said jamming the arc of her boot into the boys forehead digging it's teeth deep leaving an imprint. "Why don't you hurry up and just die" Raising her foot up in the air to the highest degree the boy spoke "Fucking Bi-" SLAM! SPLAT! Her foot crushing his skull as blood splattered every which way. Looking at the now deceased boys watch Kairi made a startling discovery. "Oh my I'm late for the academy"

Tilting her glass slightly she mockingly poured the remaining wine in her glass atop his corpse. "See you later love" Smashing the glass unto the floor she traversed the raising cliffs of Kumogakure. The Raining lighting scaring off those who would have common sense to avoid the area, Though Kairi loved to live dangerously. After minutes of traveling she finally arrived at the academy. Opening the door she sees that her teammates have already gather. "My names Kairi whats yours" She said with a smile as she waltzed in.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 17, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *Konoha Academy*​
> Sachi had been sitting by herself outside the academy, unsure of what to do. But after an hour of waiting to her surprise she was approached by a girl with long blue hair and a good two inches on her. She jumped up to her feet not wanting to feel shorter than she already was.
> 
> *"Hello!"* Sachi yelped out, nearly tripping over her excitement. *"Are you a new genin too? Where's your team?"*



*Hatsune Gomu; Konohagakure*

Hatsune cleared her throat and placed her NinPod in the nearest musical player. Having everything set up she rested on one knee and took a deep breath. And then it began.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0-2lzA7_Cg[/YOUTUBE]

Letting out a heavy sigh she smiled having nailed it perfectly. It had been a campaign add by her friend Ussop who was trying to advertise his new grocery store in downtown konoha and then it struck her. "I FORGOT TO SAY COME TO USSOP'S SHOP!" She held her head with both hands dropping the nasty green vegetable juice that spilt all over the floor. "I HAVE TO DO IT AGAIN OR USSOP WILL BE SAD!" At least thats what Ussop had told her when he taught her the odd dance.

"Lemme do it again plllleease" Hatsune begged trying to get another chance from her teammate. *"It's Okay really, You did an awesome job"* Sachi said trying to calm down her perculiar teammate. Letting out a heavy sigh she wipped the tears from her eyes, Hatsune was always quick to cry. "Thanks that made me feel better. My names Hatsune Gomu nice to meet you whats your name?" She asked with a smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure - Team 2...*
Sparrow clings with both hands onto the tiny Kunai embedded into the rock wall of the pit, feeling her arms starting to burn from the exertion but she still holds on for all she's worth. She hears Hakumei's voice call to her from above. 

Thank goodness! she thinks to herself in audible relief, but it's not directed at herself, more so in the knowledge that her teammates are fine. Sparrow looks up and sees the wire drops down from the edge of the pit. She reaches out towards it with her left hand and snags it, then twists the wire several times around her wrist to make sure it won't slip. 

"Okay I've got it!" she exclaims upwards in a slightly tense voice. Sparrow takes one look back down towards the corpses embedded into the spikes beneath her, thinking about how easily she could've been one of them. 

Up at the edge Honz quickly supports Hakumei and they both begin to pull. Sparrow tries to help them out the best she can by doing her best to look for any footholds and user her feet as leverage to climb upwards. Together Hakumei and Honz manage to pull Sparrow all the way up to the edge of the pit (most likely thanks to Honz perhaps). Sparrow reaches out with both her hands and her teammates grab her, pulling her over the rest of the way onto the surface. 

Sparrow rolls over onto her back, panting heavily. Several bloody cuts line her elbows and knees but otherwise she feels fine. Sparrow sits up and looks at Hakumei and Akira apologetically, "I'm sorry...that was a stupid move I made," she mutters, slightly red faced with embarrassment. 

She realizes quickly that if the bandits weren't aware of them already, they must surely be thanks to the ruckus she just caused.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 17, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Blue Regard*
> 
> Koyaiba got up holding his hurt pride cusped in his hand. "ILL KICK YOUR ASS!" Before he could land a counter strike he slammed face first into a large blue female, Blue's own personal puppet. Bringing back to his side he had finally found the courage of that of a jounin. "Quit you're fighting you're embrassing us in front of the other teams" Blue said annoyed that Sousuke had been laughing at the whole ordeal. "Now if you two would act like a team we could get this mission underway" The young jounin barked.



"Tch..." Yuki says, grizzly limping to her side, both of them holding a grudge against Koyaiba now.  She bends down, pulling out the kunai out of grizzly's leg.  "Right, we're ready." she states.
_____

*A few days ago?*

?Well, Goodbye Suna.? Lul says, waving back at the village behind them.  She looks at Koroshi, ?So, do you know anything about the team there?? she asks.

?You?ll see when we get there.? Koroshi says, nodding at Lul.  They both take off at full speed, sliding in the sand of the desert.

*Four hours later?*

?Let?s break?? Koroshi says, stopping, she looks at Lul, ?Not going to fast, am I?? she says.

?No, just?fine.? Lul says, panting, collapsing onto the sand.  ?So, what?s Kusa like??

With a pause Koroshi says, ?There?s a lot of long grass there.  Also the village is on the small side.? she says, handing Lul a bottle of water.

?Thanks, But I figured that?? she says with a chuckle, taking a few drinks of water, ?Ah, crap?? she then mumbles.

?What?? Koroshi asks, looking down at the girl.

?Got stupid sand in my skirt?? Lul mutters.

?Get up and run gain, that?ll get it out.? Koroshi says with a laugh.  They run almost continuously for the next two days, with minimal sleep.  Stopping at the Rain border at one point but running through undetected.

*Today?*

?We?re almost there?stay in the grass.? Koroshi says calmly.

?R-right?? Lul says, staying low to the ground, as they near a group of three.  As they get closer the older man detects their existence.  Koroshi sends a kunai with a pink handle flying towards the man, ripping his sleeve.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 17, 2009)

Michellism said:


> *Hatsune Gomu; Konohagakure*
> 
> Hatsune cleared her throat and placed her NinPod in the nearest musical player. Having everything set up she rested on one knee and took a deep breath. And then it began.
> 
> ...



The girl's--no, _Hatsune's_ song had been a little strange, but good in its own way. And she seemed to be nice enough. Sachi smiled back at her.

*"My name is Sachi Kimura,"* she said. *"Are we going to be on the same team? You're nice."*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

"Don't worreh abou' it! Just be glad your safe--" Voices could be heard coming from the far end of the tunnel, catching Hakumei off guard. "Oh, lovely... everyon', get down. They can't see us in the dark." After already lowering the voltage to level that made it possible for Honz to touch his body, Hakumei ceased the lights emanating from his body. At the same moment, he knelt to the ground, keeping completely still.

_It seems they've found you, hm?_ You sound rather cheery. _Well, this is interesting for me, you see. All the hosts I've been in, all of which have been in your family I might add, have not had your potential, for your age especially. I'm intrigued to see how you'll fare against real opponents._ I wouldn't get too excited. It's not like they can see--

Lights turned on within the Hellmouth, all the way down to the end. Hakumei muttered under his breath, "You have go' ta be kiddin' me." Light bulbs, which were conveniently shaped to match the rocks around them, were embedded in the stone walls on either side. From what he could tell, there was a switch on the other end of this passage which allowed the inhabitants to turn them on or off. Just their luck. And here he thought the mission would run more smoothly...

"There's the damn, buggas!" One of the bandits, which had made himself visible as he turned the corner, quickly made visual contact with Team Two. He looked quite aggressive, having numerous scars and wearing ripped and ratty clothing. A myriad of others soon followed, looking just as rotten. A look of blood lust encompassed all of their eyes, a kind that almost frightened Hakumei. Almost.

The one in front, obviously the leader of this pack, yelled angrily with his scraggy voice, "What the hell you all waitin' for? They're just kids! You bloody wankas, deactivate the traps and get 'em!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

_Hero/Kumogakure_

Hero's eyes shifted towards the door, as he spotted a girl walking in, and heading towards them. Just what he needed: another girl. he was starting to dislike his new team, and especially this girl's attitude. He just hoped Kumo's missions payed well, otherwise, he'll go find some other village to get money from. 

*"Hero."*

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Akira nodded, and Honz grunted in acknowledgment. This was merely child's play for Honz, but Akira felt just a bit better. Someone actually relied on her, which was certainly a change of pace. However, the moment was interrupted by the sound of approaching bandits. She was about to hind when Honz stepped forward, a dark look in his eyes.

*"Bandits, huh? Good, I've been itching to kill something."* The lights switched on, and after the bandits gave the order, the group started to attack. Honz took the heads of the two closest to him, and smashed them together, creating a nice cracking sound during the collision. he let go of their heads, before lumbering towards the path, eager to crush heads.

Meanwhile, Akira was making hand signs, before two Bunshins appeared beside her. They ran forward, with the sole purpose of providing a distraction for her teammates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure - Team 2...*
Sparrow gets back to her feet as all the lights come on around them. Eager to have chance to redeem herself she gladly steps forth to confront the mountain bandits. Sparrow reaches into her Kunai holster and pulls out two of the knives, holding one in each hand. 

*Don't get so cocky this time and mind your surroundings!  * 

_I won't....at least I'll try not to..._

The bandits deactivate the traps within the tunnel apparently confident that they can deal with what they view as three children playing around in their lair. Sparrow rushes forth behind one of Akira's clones. An axe wielding bandit attacks the clone of Akira, hewing her in half across the waist, but then the clone shimmers and disappears. 

The axe wielding bandit eye's open in surprise, "What the f-"

Sparrow dives through the dematerialized clone and swoops low to the ground, rolling past the bandits legs and severing both of his Achilles tendons. The bandit instantly falls to his knees, screaming in pain. Sparrow springs to her feet right behind him and bashes the blunt end of her Kunai into the back of the man's skull, causing him to go out like a light. 

_*Why didn't you kill him?!  *_

_You know how I feel about that!_

For all of Sparrows faults, perhaps the one that her instructors had cited the most was her aversion to taking a life. They told her that such fanciful and idealistic notions were not applicable to the life of a Shinobi. As one of her tutors once told her very bluntly, _"You'll end up dieing very gruesomely."_ Sparrow however never paid them any mind, she always wanted to walk her own path...for better or worse. 

If I die then I die on my own terms she thinks to herself. 

Sparrow looks at the blood coming out of the downed bandits head and hopes she didn't over do it. She doesn't seem to notice another bandit rush her from behind. 

_*Behind you! *_

He tackles her into a wall and then stabs her through the back with a dagger but suddenly Sparrow's body explodes and is replaced by a large jagged rock. Sparrow lands right behind the confused bandit, *"Kawarimi,"* she mutters under her breath, and executes a spin kick to the right side of his head, followed by quick spinning elbow smash to his forehead. 

_Call me naive but I'm not an idiot!  _

*You can only get lucky so many times! *


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2, within Thunder Mountain...*

"It's so distastefu' fightin' against monstas like these..." Hakumei took a shuriken in each hand, swiftly tossing both of them at the necks of two oncoming bandits. They grabbed their necks in agony upon the impact, blood seeping through their fingers. Hakumei glanced over to see Sparrow dive under one of the fatter ones. She leapt back up and then merely knocked him on the head with the blunt end of a kunai. Hakumei was rather perplexed. Why didn't she kill him, he thought.

_Hakumei! Ahead of you!_

Reacting immediately to the Raijuu's voice, Hakumei turned his attention back to his front, narrowly but easily grabbing a bandit's armed hand. Moving with the momentum of the sword, he then brought back up and around and twisted the arm into painful position, one which was not natural for it. The torturous pain caused the barbarian to drop the blade, which Hakumei quickly took hold of in his free hand. Without hesitation, he ran the man through, ending his life.

Their numbers were quickly running thin. Hakumei figured that this was merely a scouting party, sent out to see the cause of the commotion within the tunnel. A Jounin, even a Chunnin, could probably take on the lot of them with little to no effort, however they were merely Genin. They did not have enough experience to take on an army, and Hakumei was well aware of this. When the last of them were finished, he had a plan to get them through the catacombs of the mountain, hopefully without attracting attention.

They would walk through in plain sight, too.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure - Team 2...*
As the three Genin make short work of the bandits within the tunnel, their leader looks at them with a sudden fearful face. His men drop like flies before his very eyes. 

"They ain't jus' some random brats!!" he snarls at his remaining men. He quickly grabs one of the bandits by the collar and shakes him, "Quick! Go tell Higuma tha' we got fuckin' Iwagakure ninja's tryin' to ram our backside!" The bandit nods at the man and runs off down the tunnel. 

Meanwhile the leader of the tunnel crew still believes firmly that no kids on god's green earth, no matter how tough, can possibly take him down. He reaches into the folds of his tattered and grimy clothes and pulls out a large sickle like weapon with what looks to be dried blood encrusted on the blade. "I'm gonna gut the three of ya!!' he shouts with an insane bloodlust in his voice, exhorting on his remaining men (only three left) to charge forth. 

Sparrow, who has a man trapped on the ground via his back, expertly applies a choke hold. She puts just enough pressure until she feels him go limp and then quickly disengages the hold. "So who's going to take out that joker?" she asks Hakumei and Akira, referring to the crazy bandit leader in the lead with a look of murder in his eyes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Akira looked around. It seemed her Bunshin feint did the trick, and allowed her teammates to get on the offensive. But now the leader came, and he held a weird weapon. With the rest of the underlings being dealt with, it seemed it was up to her and Hakumei to finish the leader off, and find the herb.

*"Honz, you know what to do."* The Familiar nodded, before charging towards the bandit leader. He ducked low to the ground and aimed a Reppu to try and sweep the leader off his feet. However, he seemed to anticipate it, and jumped before aiming the sickle downwards.

Honz caught the blade between his palms, and held it in front of his body, keeping it from slicing his chest. *"Here, now's your chance!"*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

Hakumei didn't hesitate. Once again, he activated his Ryou Jutsu, lighting his body up like a firefly. Dashing as fast as he could, he pumped a great deal of chakra into the energy surrounding his body, making it much deadlier to the touch. He would get within distance and leap over Honz, attaching himself to the unfortunate man in the process. This would send an unstable amount of electricity into the man's body, and this would cause him to lose normal movement for a few moments. Once his body readjusted, he'd have the opportunity to strike, however he'd let Sparrow take him down before that happened.

"Sparra, ge' ready to tak' 'im down! Stay behin' me!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

Sparrow smirks at Hakumei with a wink of amusement, already seeing what he means to do. "Will do!" 

Without missing a beat she rushes in behind the glowing Hakumei, so as to mimic his movements and strike when he needs her to, but still making sure to keep a good enough distance so that his electrical discharge will not affect her.

Her body tenses up as she grips a Kunai in her right hand, waiting for Hakumei to create a window of opportunity. 
*
You have to kill the bandit!* the Gobi exhorts her. 

_I won't!_ Sparrow counters. 

_*Do you want to put your teammates lives in danger then? *_

It will never come to that Sparrow thinks to herself, not if she can help it.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

"Honz!" Hakumei shouted, leaping over the Familiar and wrapping his arms and legs around the bandit's body, constricting him physically and chemically. The electricity rushed through the man, causing his body to spasm uncontrollably, though luckily he stood in his place. Sparrow had to strike, had to make that one, swift kill. If she didn't, unwanted results may occur.

I hate to test our team at such a pivotal moment, but I have to know that she's willing to do this! _Not the best choice of time and place._ How else are we supposed to know? Better now then when faced against a truly devastating enemy! _I suppose, but she could have eventually come out of that shell herself. I'm sure she would have realized that in the shinobi world, you either take a life or have yours whisked away._ I don't like death anymore than she does, but I know it has to be done! If she doesn't see that now, the outcome of our future missions--no, our team, may be compromised!

"Sparra!" Hakumei screamed her name with urgency. "Do it, now!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwa - Team 2...*
As Hakumei leaps over Honz and grabs onto the Bandit, Sparrow zips around the humanoid summon in a burst of speed. She expels her chakra through the soles of her foot to act like afterburners, giving her a very sudden and temporary speed boost. 

Sparrow can see the bandit's head spasm as Hakumei discharges his electrical chakra into the man's body. As she rushes up to them, she can see the bandit momentarily expose his neck to her. Gripping the kunai in her right hand, Sparrow realizes that it would be a quick kill. 

Her heart beats a mile a minute as she closes in for the strike. 

_I can't do it! _
_
*You can!*_ the Gobi tells her emphatically.

_Look at him he can't even defend himself!! _

_*A year ago...*_
Sparrow meditates with Hatori on one of the high cliffs circling Iwagakure. "I will never take a life," she tells Hatori suddenly, breaking her meditation. Hatori opens his eyes and cock a curious eyebrow towards her. 

"Hm...what do you mean?" 

"My teacher, he told me that I was soft and that I could endanger those around me if I'm not willing to take a life," Sparrow mutters in annoyance. 

Hatori remains silent for several seconds before replying, "There are many in the world who deserve to live but instead have died horrible deaths, and there are those who most definitely deserve to die, and yet seem to live very happily regardless. Fate has its plan for all of us..." 

"So then I'm right? Life is too precious to just snuff out like that?" Sparrow asks him. 

"That is not for me to say really...but there was once a young Genin who spared another shinobi's life in the aftermath of an intense duel..."

Sparrow nods, "That's a good thing!" she interjects. 

"I'm not finished. Well you see, many years later after this Genin had grown older and married the love of his life, he returned home from a mission one day to find his wife's headless body laying in front of the door. A note was pinned to his wife's body written by the very Shinobi who he had mercifully spared all those years ago." 

Sparrow frowns suddenly, "Who was this man?"

"Me..."

Sparrow looks at her mentor in shock, "I'm sorry," she mutters quietly. "Did you get revenge?" 

Hatori doesn't answer and returns to his meditation.

_*Right here right now...*_
Blood flies into the air as Sparrow runs her Kunai across the right side of the Bandit's neck, but before she hits his jugular she stops short and freezes. Her eyes water, "I can't do it...I'm sorry" she says in a quivering voice, suddenly freezing up. 

Suddenly the bandit seems to come out of his disorientation. Perhaps the sudden pain from Sparrow's attack did it, but nonetheless he manages to reach his right hand into his tattered pants pocket and pulls out a small dagger, thrusting it upwards at Hakumei.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 17, 2009)

*Konoha*

Megumi burst in the room, sweating and panting after 10 laps around the Academy, with a nice mugging on top. Her clothes were slightly torn, her hair was a mess and she felt icky. She looked at her two team mates and her jounin.

"You...you...mean the punishment was only for...me?" she asked, her bottom lip shaking. tears involuntarily fell from her eyes. "I was the bad one? Only me?"

She then fell to her knees dramatically and cried

"I ran and ran and then I tried to help someone and then I got mugged. They took my nana's necklace and my father is going to hate me for not taking care of it! I tried...*sniff*....to chase them but I was too tired...and they said there were pirates!"

Megumi broke down in tears at the sheer trauma of it all.

((will wait on migu to post before I stick my Suna post up))


----------



## Kenju (Dec 17, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Teisoku and the Hobo, Team 6*
> 
> The racing needless charged towards the stinking old man and the pothead genin. Seeing the needles coming the Hobo used the genin as a shield. "HEY WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU? AHHH!!!" Teisoku screamed out in pain as the needles sank into his back. "AGITO WHAT THE HELL!?" He called out as the hobo traversed the sky scrapers like a man mad. Stopping in his tracks the hobo began to dig into his pockets, Whipping out cans of what appeared to be artificial web. "WEB BALL!" The hobo called old as a wad of web hailed down on the genin.
> 
> Agito managed to dodged them all and closed the distance jumping up ready to deliver a skull cracking punch. "WEB SMASH!" With that the Hobo smashed the empty can of party string and slammed into Agito's face. "WHAT THE!? THATS FIGHTING DIRTY?!" Teisoku cried out who had been subdue in the crazy's mans party web. Just as the Hobo was about to leave he was stopped in his tracks by the Senju's shuriken. "So you wish to fight me huh boy? WELL NO ONE BEATS" The hobo began to charge at Agito "SPIDERMAN!"



Agito looks in pity as the man comes charging with a ridiculous name that Teisoku also thought was lame. "I may feel a little bad for you, but not enough that I won't hurt you," the boy throws three kunai that seem to miss him. "HAHA, YOU MISSED!" the spiderman yelled out kicking Agito hard in the face and knocking him off his feet. "Don't be so sure of yourself just yet," he pointed his finger toward the webbed Teisoku which began ripping apart and eventually he began falling down. The dirty web head then remembered the kunai Agito had thrown earlier and realized that it was meant to cut the web, "SO THAT WAS YOUR IDEA, YOU RUNT!" 

The hobo swung back after the genin as Agito ran to catch the falling Teisoku. "WEB BALL!"  a web ball shot at the boy which hit him directly in the face, but at that moment he had caught Teisoku in his arms and then immediately dropped him on his butt. "Ghehh thesf ohf mea!(Get this off me!)"  the boy cried out trying to take off the sticky web that wouldn't get off his face. "Could you have let me down softer!?," Teisoku spoke as he stood up rubbing his rear end that hit the ground, behind them was the hobo spider charging after them. Agito tried to tell Teisoku to watch out, knowing that he was still coming, however he couldn't make out what he was trying to say.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Honz was holding on the best he could, but he was losing his grip. When it looked as though he was about to get stabbed, Hakumei came and shocked the man, giving Honz enough time to break the blade off the scythe. His hands were bleeding, and he felt them throbbing with pain. Akira took a step forward, and looked at Honz.

*"It's fine. Don't worry about it."*

There was blood spilled, with Sparrow doing damage, but avoiding the killing blow. Akira watched as the bandit pulled out some sort of dagger, and aimed it at Hakumei. Sh couldn't pull off any jutsu, but she did grab a shuriken, and threw it at the bandit. She didn't know what would happen, but she hoped to finish him off before he did serious damage.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

Due to Sparrow's inability to follow through with her actions, Hakumei paid a price. Because both his arms and legs were wrapped around him, there wasn't much he could do, especially at this distance. The shuriken thrown by Akira would have struck the man's head, however he dodged out of the way. The dagger cut its way through his side, missing any major organs, however it still hurt like hell. "Dammit, Sparrow..."

Noticing the evil, twitching grin on the bandit's face, Hakumei was filled with rage. Not only because of the man's cocky attitude, but also because of Sparrow's weakness. Fighting the pain, Hakumei bit his nose, nearly ripping it off. The sudden, unexpected pain caused him to lose his grip on the dagger, allowing Hakumei to swipe it from his hands. Without hesitation, Hakumei's animal instinct kicked in. Using his own dagger against the bandit, Hakumei fiercely stabbed the man several times in the neck, cutting both the aorta and jugular. With shock in his eyes and obvious pain, the man staggered backwards as Hakumei dropped from him. Falling to the ground, blood began accumulating in large amounts near the now dead man's neck.

Hakumei's hand immediately went to his wound, applying as much pressure as possible to keep blood loss to a minimum. Breathing heavily, his eyes shot to Sparrow's, looking less than unpleased. "Wha' the hel' is wrong with yah? Do you realize I coulda died ther'!" Pulling himself up, he trudged over to where the girl stood. "Now I'm able ta take car' of meself, but I won't hav' yo'r fea' putting Akira in danga! In the Shinobi world, you either kil' o' be killed! That's the unofficial law of our way of life! Ugh!" A sharp pain shot through Hakumei's body, causing him to flinch a little. He'd never been stabbed before, so this was all a new experience for him.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenju Storm said:


> Agito looks in pity as the man comes charging with a ridiculous name that Teisoku also thought was lame. "I may feel a little bad for you, but not enough that I won't hurt you," the boy throws three kunai that seem to miss him. "HAHA, YOU MISSED!" the spiderman yelled out kicking Agito hard in the face and knocking him off his feet. "Don't be so sure of yourself just yet," he pointed his finger toward the webbed Teisoku which began ripping apart and eventually he began falling down. The dirty web head then remembered the kunai Agito had thrown earlier and realized that it was meant to cut the web, "SO THAT WAS YOUR IDEA, YOU RUNT!"
> 
> The hobo swung back after the genin as Agito ran to catch the falling Teisoku. "WEB BALL!"  a web ball shot at the boy which hit him directly in the face, but at that moment he had caught Teisoku in his arms and then immediately dropped him on his butt. "Ghehh thesf ohf mea!(Get this off me!)"  the boy cried out trying to take off the sticky web that wouldn't get off his face. "Could you have let me down softer!?," Teisoku spoke as he stood up rubbing his rear end that hit the ground, behind them was the hobo spider charging after them. Agito tried to tell Teisoku to watch out, knowing that he was still coming, however he couldn't make out what he was trying to say.



"Hitei Mushou no Jutsu!" a wave of nails flew towards the fat hobo spiderman and sent him away from Teisoku. "Sorry, sorry." Lex waved too the two gennin, "I was kinda trying to figure out just what was going on." He rubbed the back of his head, He was a little confused, it had seemed like everything was so fresh in his mind, for a new gennin this was all a bit overwhelming and he was used to it yet... especially not when his opponent was a rather large man dressed in an odd suit and flashing the citizens... 

"You guys alright?" Lex rushed over to his team mates and tried to see what was going on with them. He handed Agito a small kunai to try and get the web off his face...was it even web? it was kind of gross whatever it was.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Honz watched with indifference as the slaughter appeared in front of his eyes. The Hakumei kid was intriguing, though he wondered why the Sparrow girl didn't finish off the guy in the first place. Akira looked between the two teammates, trying to figure out a way to diffuse the situation.

*"I...err, Honz? Help?"*

The Earth Familiar sighed, and crouched down, meeting both Genin at eye level. *"You know, it's only going to be hell from here. If you don't have the resolve to kill, then you'll get any of us killed. And if you get Akira hurt in any way...I won't be responsible for what happens to either of you." * He stood back up, and looked deeper into the hideout. Akira looked downward, a defeated look on her face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

_*Iwa - Team 2...*_
Sparrow flinches as Hakumei violently stabs the Bandit over and over again. The savagery is a different side of him that she hasn't seen yet and it surprises her. She wonders if she could ever become that bloodlusted and thinks it wouldn't be possible. 

Sparrow turns inwardly towards the Gobi for an answer but she gets back nothing but silence from the tailed beast. As Hakumei yells at her she doesn't even look at him, in fact his words barely register with her as she stares down at the dead bandit, bleeding a pool of crimson into the earth around him. 

That man was someone's son, maybe someones husband, father, brother...she thinks to herself, almost feeling pity for him, bandit or not. She can't help it. However when she looks over at Hakumei gripping his stab wound she suddenly feels an anger at herself for letting her team down.

She instinctively walks towards Hakumei to check how severe his wound is but stops short as she still feels anger radiating from him.

"I'm sorry," she tells him in a low voice, keeping her eyes down cast, "To the both of you..." she adds towards Akira and her summon. 

Sparrow suddenly slumps against the wall into a sitting position. "Just go on without me," she says bitterly in a defeated voice, "You'll both be better off."


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within Thunder Mountain...*

Hakumei stared at the ground with a stern look on his face, though his exact expression was covered by the shadow cast from his hair. There was a few moments of silence. They seemed like forever, spanning on needlessly for the torment of those involved. However, after a time Hakumei did speak with a rather gruff tone. "No."

His face shot upwards, looking towards Sparrow. "If I can't 'elp my mate overcom' thei' fea, then I've failed as both a Shinobi and frien'. If you leav' this cave, we're going with ye, and I'll make sure this team is disbanded on the spot. But I don't want to do that."

He took a few steps forward, heading towards Sparrow. He clasped his wound tightly. "Even in the brief time we've been togetha, I feel tha' we 'ave mor' potential than any otha team in this world. Not only because o' our... what's inside us, bu' wha' we ou'selves ar' capabl' of." He placed his other hand on Sparrow's shoulder, with all the kindness and gentleness he could put within that gesture. "So wha' I'm sayin' is, I'm not gonna letcha leave. I'm gonna 'elp yah become stronga, so we can accomplish amazin' things in our futur'. I think Akira wants this team to stay togetha to, eh?" He flashed them both a warm grin, doing very well not to reveal the pain caused by the stabbing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2009)

*Iwagakure - Team 2...*
Sparrow listens to Hakumei's words with a pensive face, continually staring down at the ground and refusing to look him in the eyes. So far her total sum contribution to the team has been a washout, accidentally setting off a trap, alerting the bandits to their presence, and now indirectly getting Hakumei hurt through her own inaction. 

After a few seconds of silence she looks up at Hakumei and then Akira. Her violet eyes seem to glow a bit in the darkness as she stares at them and feels her resolve harden. "I've always walked my own path regardless of what anyone told me what they thought was right," she tells them in a wavering voice, "That was when I was alone and my actions never affected anyone else but myself." 

Sparrow suddenly stands up and faces Hakumei at eye level, "But I'm not alone anymore," she says in a firm voice, "You're right Hakumei, we're a team now for better or worse and I can't just give up on that."  

Sparrow nods at Honz and Akira, "If you guys will have me then I'll continue." 

Akira nods back with a smile towards Sparrow while Honz just shrugs indifferently. Honz passes by Hakumei to make sure the tunnel is clear and as he does so he notices the boy awkwardly clutching his side, *"You don't look too good there buddy,"* he tells the Genin in passing. 

Sparrow nods and motions towards Hakumei's stab wound, "Do you want me to take a look at it?" she asks him. Sparrow is no Med Ninja but she always makes it a point to carry a med pack with her where ever she goes and they can at least dress the wound she figures. She also realizes from personal experience that Hakumei's healing factor should be higher then normal due to his Bijuu.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 18, 2009)

With a squinted eye, Hakumei smiled at his friends, even the indifferent Honz. When Hakumei saw her pull out the medical kit, he was going to protest, but figured it would be best if there was something else placing pressure on the wound rather than his hand. After all, he needed both of them in order to be of any use.

_Extra care isn't really necessary._ What makes you say that? _Though you aren't capable of accessing my chakra stores, the chakra that emanates from me makes healing several times faster. It also prolongs your endurance for long periods of time._ Is that so? _How else do you think you survived your father's training regiment?_

Akira approached them both, staying quiet but very well aware of their surroundings, keeping an eye out for anything peculiar. Hakumei stood as Sparrow tended to the wound, applying disinfectant before fressing it. The blade that penetrated Hakumei seemed quite old and rusty, and God only knows what else the steel came across. Again placing a comforting hand on his partner's shoulder, he reassured her, "If ther's anythin' you feel you can't do, just let me know. I'll--uah, that stings--I'll take car' o' it until yo'r ready ta do it yo'self."

As Sparrow finished up, Hakumei readjusted the bandages slightly, making them a bit more comfortable. Placing his shirt and jacket back on, he then called them all in. "A'ight, guys, ther's bound ta be loads o' the wankas inside, so we're gonna 'ave to go abou' this a dif'rent way." Hakumei then elaborated his brilliant scheme...


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2009)

Konoha

"Pirates huh?" Gatrom had been watching the events unfold. There was definently something between his sensei and her brother. That fight was for real. There even seemed to be a little killer intent involved. And so, Gatrom decided the best past to take would be to follow his sensei and his teammate to the gates. He figured Shin would get there in his own good time. 

As Gatrom arrived to the gates, he reflected back onto his last mission. His team had preformed great. Kisuke had shown her skill with using her destruction bugs, and Shin had shown his resoursefullness when fighting the pigs. With all of this, there was no doubt in his mind that his team could take anything that was coming their way. To be honest, Gatrom was just glad that he could get out and actually fight some dangerous ninja, after being cooped up in the hospital for so long.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 18, 2009)

*Hitoshi Uchiha*

"Yes Dad....I know." said Hitoshi as he abruptly ended his conversation with his father. 

He was heading to the Ninja Academy, his first day there. Honestly, Hitoshi wasn't really ready to make new friends or go for missions. But he wanted to emulate his sister, Ryoumo, who he admired.

As he walked out of the Uchiha residence, he wondered how his future team-mates would be like. "Hopefully they aren't as irritating as Dad or that lady (Step-mom) and hopefully our sensei would be someone famous and powerful."

Soon enough, he reached the entrance of the Ninja Academy. He could only see two girls talking to each other. "_Are they my team-mates? They look okay I guess._" as he gave off a forced smile towards their direction.

Hitoshi then went on to sit by himself, quite a distance from the two girls.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

As she and Hatsune chatted, Sachi saw a boy approach the two of them out of the corner of her eye. He watched them for a moment or so, then went to sit on his own, a good five yards away.

_Genin squads are made up of three people,_ she thought to herself. _This must be our last member!_

*"Hey, Hatusne,"* Sachi said, *"I want to talk to that boy. You don't mind do you?"*

Sachi walked slowly over to where he sat. He gave no sign of noticing her, but he must have, right? _I hope he isn't shy or doesn't want to be with us._

*"Hello,"* Sachi chirped, extending her hand. *"It's nice to meet you! I'm Sachi Kimura and you must be our last teammate! What's your name?"*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 18, 2009)

Hearing the greeting of a female stranger, Hitoshi jumped up in surprise.

"Oh, hello. My name is Hitoshi. JUST Hitoshi." said Hitoshi. He didn't want anyone to know him as the son of the Uchiha leader or the brother of Ryoumo.

"Nice to meet you." said Hitoshi whilst facing the floor as the surrounding became silent and awkward for the both of them.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

*Just...Hitoshi? * Well, she shouldn't press him about it, Sachi decided. Not right now at least.

*"Our other teammate is right there."* Sachi pointed at Hatsune, who waved cheerily. *"Um...I'm really glad we're all a team! This is going to be the best, right? What do you want to do?"*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 18, 2009)

"Oh okay, I dont know what we should do right now since no Jounin has arrived." whilst picking fiddling with his shoes.

"Who do you think our Jounin will be?" asked Hitoshi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

*Iwagakure/Thunder Mountian...*
Sparrow thanked Hakumei for his kind words as she dressed his stab wound, though she still couldn't get that image out of her head, of him brutally killing the bandit. Finding it incredibly difficult to reconcile his calm seemingly amiable persona with his suddenly violent one, but then again if someone had stabbed her in the side she might get a little pissy herself. The fact that he would also be fine right now if it weren't for her weighs heavily on her mind as well. 

She's really not sure if she can bring herself to take a life, but she swears to herself that she won't let her teammates be put in danger like that again. 

Sparrow and Akira listen attentively as Hakumei describes his plan to infiltrate the bandits base by impersonating the bandit that he had killed, and pretending to take both Sparrow and Akira prisoner. Sparrow herself thought it was a very clever idea and it would allow them to avoid as much direct hassle as possible. 

Sparrow for her part readily decided to go along with Hakumei's plan. After a bit of hesitation so did Akira, but Honz, being naturally protective of his summoner Akira, wasn't very enthusiastic about the plan, especially the part about him being desummoned. After begrudgingly acceding to Akira and being desummoned from the field, the three Genin set about putting their plot into motion. 

_*With Higuma...*_
Higuma, the Bandit leader of Thunder Mountain, murderer, slaver, gangster, and failed ex-Shinobi of Iwagakure, sleeps in his lair within the base. Three drugged and dazed women lay by his side on his King sized bed, their arms shackled to the bed post. They are slaves that he took from a nearby village as his personal tribute, and decided to take for a test drive himself. 

Life is good for Higuma, he bullies the local villagers into submission, he rules over a burgeoning criminal enterprise with an iron fist, and plus he gets all the women and booze he could ever ask for, and that's what life is really all bout in his opinion, the power, the women, and the alcohol. Yes life is very good he thinks to himself. 

Suddenly one of his subordinates slams the door open. He has a wide eyed and shocked face. Higuma quickly gives him his trademark death stare, "Ever heard of knocking you fool!? Hiruma is about to get up and throttle him but he suddenly sees the fear on the man's face. 

"What's wrong?" Higuma asks, sitting up boltright.

"Shinobi!" he exclaims, "They tried to infiltrate through the Hellmouth!" 

Higuma narrows his eyes at the mention of Shinobi. So far his operation had escaped the notice of the Hidden Stone Village. He quickly gets up from his bed and stands to his full height, an imposing six foot six, and well over 250 pounds of solid muscle. "How many?" he asks his subordinate as he dresses and wraps two massive and heavy brass knuckles around his meaty hands.  

"Three, a boy, and two girls...but they've been captured."

Higuma quickly cocks a curious eyebrow at the man, "What captured? How?"

"Our top man in the Hellmouth killed the boy and captured the two girls. He's bringin' 'em in right now!" 

Higuma quickly relaxes, "Well guess they weren't that tough afterall," he mutters, but there is a suspicious undercurrent in his voice. He looks over at a bronze box on the nightstand by his bedside. It contains a rare herb that possesses incredible healing properties, but can also be used as a potent aphrodisiac that more then doubles a person's stamina. "I'm going to take another spin with these three," he says as he opens the box containing the herb, "I'll be done in five minutes...no make that ten..." he adds with a grin. 

"Bring the prisoners to me afterwards. I want to see them with my own eyes. And knock next time!" he growls. 

The man nods and quickly exits the room. "Where were we?" Higuma asks the three drugged women with a chuckle, ingesting a tiny piece of the herb.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

*"Pfft. As if we need a Jounin. We're going to be the best team...the best ninjas in the world over! No one will stop us! We'll be legendary."* Sachi was practically yelling by the end of her speech, and she crossed her arms and looked at the horizon in her best impression of a mythical ninja.

She turned to face Hitoshi.

*"But...I don't actually know that much about the Jounin's of this village,"* she said, trailing off into a whisper. *"I'm the first person in my family to become a ninja, and I was never very good in Academy, so no Jounin took a special interest in me."*

She stared at him. *"Are you the first ninja from your family as well, Hitoshi-kun?"*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 18, 2009)

"My family? I don't know (lying). Maybe, maybe not. Im not too sure about my family." lied Hitoshi.

"And you? Which clan are you from, since you are the first ninja from your family." asked Hitoshi in curiosity.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 18, 2009)

*"Well, I'm sure you'll be the greatest ninja from your family!"* Sachi said, smiling at him.
*
"And I'm sure you know a lot more about me because I'm from the Kimura clan. We don't do much...my father is a blacksmith and my mother is a gardener. Neither of them really wanted to be a ninja, but I knew I had to be one."*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 18, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *"Well, I'm sure you'll be the greatest ninja from your family!"* Sachi said, smiling at him.




_My family, Uchiha. Hmph. Dad, irritating idiot. Step-mom, asshole. The others are just show offs. Except for Ryoumo Onee-chan. Perhaps Ryoumo will be the greatest Uchiha?_ Thought Hitoshi to himself.

"Oh, your the daughter of a blacksmith? You must have inherited some of his physique. Care for an arm wrestling match?" said Hitoshi as he snapped out of his previous thoughts.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 18, 2009)

*Team 2 Iwagakure: Thunder Mountain Catacombs...*

"A'ight yah wankas, move it!" Hakuei was taking his role quite seriously, calling his two beloved friends some rather nasty names as they moved through the underground passages of the mountain. To match the voices of the other barbarians here, he did his best to lose his accent and make the sound rougher. He didn't like it at all, but he figured that's how the bandits treated all of their prisoners. There probably was a point of overdoing it, however, so Hakumei made sure not to do it so often.

I never thought the Transformation Jutsu would actually come in handy! _You'd be surprised. Sometimes the simplest of tactics are the ones which pull you through._ I suppose so. _Then again, these men aren't heavily trained individuals, just scum scraped off whatever dump the leader could find._ That is true. Don't worry, you know I don't let this kind of thing go to my head or anything. _I know._


----------



## Michellism (Dec 18, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi*

Kikyo had done her early morning rituals of collecting potential tests subjects; Rabbits, Dogs, Stray Cats, Bears, Ya know the usual. Her house littered with beakers and other scientific mumbo jumbo. Pouring a red liquid to a Green one the result was predictable.

*BOOM!!*

A puff of smoke rose from the containing showering her face as she took out a clipboard writing the results. "Hmm so thats the sideeffects, Good thing I didnt try it on the dog" She said nodding her head. Her dog in a corner with tears streaming down her face. "How about we try the hair regrowth potion shall we" She said picking up a vile filled to the brim with a murky purple liquid. The dog shook as if feared the worst when...

"KIKYO!"

Her scientist sensei called her. "Yes sensei" Kikyo said turning around; Using the distraction the dog ran away. "You're late for you're mission" Her sensei scolded from the window atop her new invention. "Indeed" Kikyo said looking at her watch and preceded to leave. After minutes of walking she finally arrived at the gate where most of the other team had gathered. Going over to team one she greeted Ryoumo "Hello there Ryoumo, I like the new look" She said commenting on the eye patch and hair cut.
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2...*
Hakumei pushes Sparrow and Akira down a corridor, spitting out epithets at them. Sparrow narrows her eyes back at him, "Go to hell!"  she responds, trying to keep the appearance of a person being captured against her will. Hakumei slaps her in the back of the head and pushes her forward roughly in response.

He's really getting into his role, Sparrow thinks with a hint of amusement. Good maybe we can be in and out of here before anyone notices. 

The two girls hands are binded behind their backs with thick rope chords, but yet tied so in such a way that both girls can easily escape from them should the need arise. Sparrow still doesn't like the feeling of being tied up though pretend or not, and she makes a mental note to never let it happen to herself for real.

"Do you think they keep the herb down here?" Sparrow whispers in very low voice towards her teammates. 

Suddenly a bandit runs up behind them from the other end of the corridor. "OI! Hey you!" He motions towards the transfigured Hakumei.

"Where you goin' buddy, you lost yer marbles or somethin? The Boss wants ta see 'em before we interrogate 'em!" and by interrogation he means brutal and unimaginable torture. The bandit stares at both Sparrow and Akira with predatory eyes, savoring the violence that is to come.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 18, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Depths of Thunder Mountain...*

"Yeh, I know ye bugga! Get back to pickin' your ass!" The bandit gave Hakumei quite a frightening glare before continuing on his path. Sighing with relief, Hakumei pushed onward in the direction which he was suggested. He whispered to his team, "Maybe wha' we're lookin' fo' is down this way."

The tunnel, which seemed to be growing smaller as they ascended it, had numerous skulls staked into the walls beside them. Some had hats, sketched-on smiles, and unfortunately dried eyes were stuck in the sockets of a few. Hakumei wasn't affected by this, but judging by how both Akira and Sparrow were acting previously, they would undoubtedly be disgusted. "Jus' keep lookin' forwa'd, you two. Don't get distracted."

As they neared the end of a tunnel, a room began to come in sight. Upon their exit, they were within a cavern that was by far bigger than any other they'd passed by. This was undoubtedly a room fit for a leader... as far as a mountain base went, at least. Herbs could be seen growing all around, spread all around the area. "Are those..."

"Eh, shithead, what are yah doing?" A gruff voice shot out from the other side, instantly catching Hakumei's attention. It didn't take long to see the man in question, who was actually quite intimidating in terms of his appearance. He had quite a set of hair, so much so that much of it was bundled in the back. A brown leather duster covered his worn, white shirt, matching the feeling of his faded blue jeans. Brass knuckles could be seen on either hand, adding to his aggressive demeanor. Resting on his 'throne', which was nothing more than stone in the shape of a seat, he was smoking a cigar, looking somewhat agitated at Hakumei's unwillingness to respond.

"Heeey, answer me, you fuckin' idiot! Who are these two, here?" Before Hakumei could be insulted anymore, he answered hastily, "They're prisoners, boss! We--" Hakumei happened to notice the body of a dead woman, dangling over the arm rest where he sat. Tightening his fist in anger, he continued, "--we got these buggers trying to enter the base! They're prisoners, yah!"

The man merely grinned. Taking one last puff of his cigar, he then flicked it far away from him, landing on the ground in front of the trio. He chuckled, "Higuma doesn't take any damn prisoners." Slowly, he stood up from his seated position, taking a few steps forward. "Anyone I run into is either a slave, my... play things..." A laugh escaped his lips, "... or they're dead."

Stopping several feet away from the kids, Higuma cracked his knuckles, along with other parts of his body. "Come out of that disguise kid, it ain't foolin' anybody. _*C'mon, boys!*_" He screamed, his voice resonating throughout the cave. "We're gonna have ourselves a _*fuckin' party*_!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

*With Misuto...*
Deep within the forest a tree suddenly shudders and falls over, slamming onto the forest floor with a tremendous impact. 

"GOOD ONE TINA!!!" a shrill voice says with a mad hat laugh. 

It's the kind of laugh that is both horrifying to listen to because you know it sounds like the laugh of an insane man, and yet also causes you to laugh yourself because of the unadulterated sense of excitement in its tone.

Misuto stands within the forest, breathing heavily. Sweat pours down his brow in droves as he holds his new sword  aloft in the air. Misuto can't help but smile as the blade glints under the soft sunshine that filters through the mist. He catches a glimpse of his reflection on the super polished blade and winks at himself, "Hello there killer," he says with a chuckle, 'You sexy killer you!"

All around him lay felled oak trees in a circular pattern, each one efficiently hewed in half at the trunk. Before meeting up with his team, he had decided to take Tina for a test spin and see just what her limits are. First he found that the sword is incredibly heavy, and even his well muscled arms began to burn after just ten minutes of strenuous activity. However the weight of the blade also increased its cutting power, allowing him to pretty much cut anything in half that he could get his hands on. 

He also killed a few puppies and a forest Bear with the blade and again found the blade more then meeting his high standards, the discerning connoisseur of blood letting that he is. Misuto kisses the flat of the blade, "Do you wanna kill some pirates? Yes you do, oh yes you do..." he says in baby talk before strapping it to his back and setting off to meet the turtle bitch, and that little punkass, Shou. 

Some minutes later he arrives at the designated meeting spot and sees Lyra, Shou, and Kabure. He overhears Lyra mention something about where Sharkbait is, and laughs to himself. 

"Don't worry Turtle Soup I'm right here!" he snickers at her, noticing that all the wounds he gave her are gone. Good he thinks, I'll have fun giving her some new ones. 

Misuto then looks towards Shou and shows off Tina to him, "Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), don't get jealous of my new friend now. I know you might be feeling a little sword envy right about now with that little Tanto of yours!" he says with a laugh, drawing forth his blade and pointing the handle down at his crotch.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2009)

Misuto then towards Shou and shows off Tina to him, "Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), don't get jealous of my new friend now. I know you might be feeling a little sword envy right about now with that little Tanto of yours!" he says with a laugh, drawing forth his blade and pointing the handle down at his crotch.

"In the ninja world, Size slows you down." Shou comments, spinning his tanto around as quickly as he could. "This little baby will move as fast as i do, If i can move fast enough to cut down an army, so can she. If you can move fast enough to cut down an army, that sword'll slow you down. Sure, you'll get it done, But i'll be there before you." he smirked and quickly sheathed the tanto.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto chuckles as he straps Tina to his back, "To each his own my man but in this world it's pure power that wins the game!" 

As he stares at Shou, debating whether or not to give him a taste of Tina, he realizes come to think of it that he hasn't seen the little dipshit around lately. "Hey you missed all the fun. I totally kicked Lyra's ass and got to kill a bunch of people in the process. Where the fuck were you anyway?"
*
Iwagakure/Team 2...*
Sparrow literally feels her heart skip a beat and race up out of her throat as Higuma asks Hakumei to reveal his true form. Bandits begins to move in on them from all sides. 

"So much for quiet infiltration!" Sparrow exclaims as she flicks her wrists around rapidly and frees herself of her rope bindings. Sparrow quickly makes a beeline towards a patch on the ground where the herb grows. 

If we can just get the herb then we can just escape she thinks, no need to duke it out with these guys. Sparrow moves as fast as she can and reaches the patch of herbs. 

Meanwhile Higuma eyes her out of the corner of his eye with a smirk. The girl's speed may be amazing to a normal person untrained in the Shinobi ways, like one of his men for instance, but to him she might as well be jogging casually. 

"Hey you have to pay the toll before crossing!" he crows before rushing her in a burst of speed. He quickly intercepts her from her right side. Sparrow barely has time to cock her head towards him in wide eyed shock before he unleashes his attack...

*"Thunder Fist!"* Higuma exclaims as he winds up his huge brass knuckled right fist and delivers a powerful punch towards Sparrow's right arm. 

The punch hits with a powerful impact of metal on flesh and bone, the brass knuckles only making the blow even stronger. The force of the punch sends Sparrow rolling over the rocky terrain end over end until she lands on her back in a heap. She instantly clutches her right arm and grimaces in pain, feeling white hot pain radiate up and down the arm. The arm refuses to move, and hangs limply by her side.

He broke my arm she thinks, gritting her teeth under her mask. Sparrow toughs through the pain the way she was taught however and gets up to one knee. He's fast! she thinks, and even worse that was a taijutsu technique he just used on me. This guy is no ordinary bandit. 

Higuma laughs again at how easy that was, "And here I thought you guys were experienced at least," he turns towards Hakumei and Akira next, "What are you little shits? Like rookies or something?" He suddenly smiles with an eagerness to break more bones, "Yeah I can see it in your eyes, those wide eyed innocent faces tell me everything. This is your first mission isn't it?" 

Higuma sits back on his rock and lets his men close in on them. "You seem to be intent on getting the herbs that grow here, so I'll just sit down and wait for you to come get them,"  he says with a grin.

"Don't disappoint me!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 18, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto chuckles as he straps Tina to his back, "To each his own my man but in this world it's pure power that wins the game!" 

As he stares at Shou, debating whether or not to give him a taste of Tina, he realizes come to think of it that he hasn't seen the little dipshit around lately. "Hey you missed all the fun. I totally kicked Lyra's ass and got to kill a bunch of people in the process. Where the fuck were you anyway?"

"Well, it started out pretty routine, went out for some late night peeping on the girls who just got back from partying. Saw the shark sage headed towards the hotsprings, first thing i thought was jackpot... Well, she kinda caught me trying to peep at her, so she took me to her place and made me clean it top to freaking bottom, even tried to drown me with a water jutsu...." Shou rubbed the back of his head as he told the story.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 19, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Depths of Thunder Mountains, within Higuma's Hall...*

Damn. I'm wounded, Sparrow's wounded... we're both at a handicap here. _Indeed, you're being put to the test right now._ Well don't be so calm about it! _I'm sorry. I suppose I'm just still used to my previous host. He was a Jounin, quite skilled I might add, so he's managed to get himself out of tighter binds than this._ Thanks for the support, Raijuu. _Look, what you need to do is block the areas that the bandits are pouring from and leave your exit open. Use Honz to your advantage! He isn't human, after all!_

As Hakumei ceased to use the failed disguise, his eyes darted to his other partner. "Akira! Use Honz to block the bandit's entrances!" 

Feeling a little shocked by the fierceness within Hakumei's voice, Akira pulled herself to the current reality, fumbling to summon her Familiar. Seconds later, Honz was among them once again, analyzing the situation. He wasn't too pleased, "Ugh, what have you gotten yourselves into?"

Akira, with much urgency in her voice, begged Honz, *"Please, stop them from coming through!"* Though not pleased, Honz understood what needed to be accomplished. He'd make quick work of the holes. It wouldn't be hard to cause them all to collapse on themselves, and without waiting any longer, he went to do just that, pummeling any pour soul that moved in his way.

Hakumei looked to the bandit leader Higuma, profiling him the best he could. From the way he assaulted Sparrow, he could make out that the man had not been apart of any formal Shinobi training for quite some time. His attacks, though deadly, were sloppier and not quite as coordinated as a ninja's should be. With this in mind, Hakumei felt that he may have forgotten some old tricks, which might give them an edge.

Two bandits drew near him, both armed with dagger and sword. It didn't matter though, as it was not challenge to dispatch them both with shuriken as he had with the others at the entrance. Turning to Sparrow, he shouted, "Eh, if you can stil' move, if we can get him and me touchin' one o' yo'r wires, it may giv' us the opportunity we need!" Finishing his sentence, Hakumei sidestepped an axe swing made by a bandit. Pulling out a kunai, he plunged it into his spine.

Higuma came into sight soon after, heading straight for the blue-haired Genin. An evil smile crossed his face, "Meh, I'm getting bored waiting. I'm gonna enjoy killin' a little shit like you."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2009)

Kayo grinned as her sensei complimented her on the grand entrance she made. With those little words of praise form her sensei Kayo was even more pumped up for the mission they would be going on in a short while. She didn?t know exactly where they were going or what the mission was about, all she knew is that it was something on a grand scale. Numerous teams were going from different villages were going to take part in this mission. It apparently was a joint decision from the big cheese of every village.

Where ever they were going or what they were going to do Kayo didn?t care as along as she got the chance to help people, and be a smart ass now and then. She stood by her sensei doing her first step of her normal two step routine of stretching and warming up her muscles. After warming up the next part was her favorite part of the little exercise. Kayo pulled out of her back pouch 4 bags of extra, extra large chips. A bag this big wasn?t even placed on shelves, but thanks to Kayo?s father she was able to her own kind of bags made to her liking.

She sat the large chip bags in front of her and got on her knees. Clasping her hands together Kayo prayed for success and food though more so food than success. Then as quick as Sousuke on a big breasted woman Kayo began to devour the bags before her. She was like?some kind of monster as she tore through each bag not even stopping for a breath.

*BURRP!*

?Excuse me?? Kayo mumbled with a giggle as folks in the vacinity stared at her for that rather unwomanly like moment. She quickly dismissed the stares as far as she was concerned she was an Akimichi and therefore she would eat like one. With one more clap she got off her knees and began to survey the area getting slightly bored now that her routine was over. _??.Isn?t that?yea it is him?so he must be part of this mission too.?_ Kayo said to herself as a certain person caught her attention. _?Yea it?s the same person I?d recognize that white hair and mask anywhere.?_ Kayo jogged over to the person she wanted to speak to who was none other than Kazuma.

As she got closer to him she noticed that he was standing by none other than the greatest?well in Kayo?s book possible 2nd or 3rd most fail Failchiha of them all. Kayo just wanting to be a plan smart ass and bother her took out another old explosive note she had someone tamper with. If this one went off at most it would cause a whole bunch of smoke to appear no real bang or anything. She tied said note around her left eye as she neared the two. ?Hey Failchiha what has 1 eye and even when that one eye turns crimson it still runs into a tree? You should no this one right off the bat?. Kayo said mockingly as she turned her attention to Kazuma as she grabbed his hand.

?Sorry about the other day. It was pretty rude of me to just walk off without actually showing you who the hell Minori was?, but I see that your hand is all better now so no prob?. She said with a smile. "It was also rude for me to not to tell you my name. I?m Kayo Akimichi and you are? I can already tell your part of the Hatake people so no need for last names.?

*Azumo: Squad Leader of Team 9/Konoha*

A gaint chakram came ripping through the class room cutting through everything with a clean slice. The genin dodged behind a nearby desk as the bombardment came to a halt. With a hard tug the gaint chakram spun it's way back to it's owner locking itself in place right behind her back. She was a rather tall green haired woman who had fair features. She wore the regular jonin vest, but with a white vest shirt that had a V cut neck line and covered all of her breast and ended with another V shape exposing her stomach.

"Yo Little kiddes, didn't mean to scare ya like that. My names Azumo, since your going to be calling me sensei last names aren't needed. I'm your squad leader to line up in front of me and state your names and what not."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

*Team 9/Konoha*​
Peering around the edge of the desk she had hidden behind when the chakram came flying through the classroom, Sachi saw Hitoshi was fine, and Hatsune as well. _That's supposed to be our teacher,_ she thought nervously. _I thought we were under attack! I know Hitoshi wanted a strong jounin, but maybe she's too strong. What if we had been hurt?_ 

After standing up brushing dust off the front of her purple kimono, Sachi hurried over to her sensei and snapped to attention, though her knees quivered a little with fear that she couldn't hide entirely.

*"Good day, Sensei! My name is Sachi Kimura of the Kimura clan, and I am the first member of Team 9. Thank you for teaching us."*

Sachi bowed her head respectfully, strands of her bright-green hair falling in her face and obscuring her eyes for a moment. Squeezing them shut for a second, she summoned all her courage, opened them and straightened up, meeting Azumo's gaze.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Kayo grinned as her sensei complimented her on the grand entrance she made. With those little words of praise form her sensei Kayo was even more pumped up for the mission they would be going on in a short while. She didn?t know exactly where they were going or what the mission was about, all she knew is that it was something on a grand scale. Numerous teams were going from different villages were going to take part in this mission. It apparently was a joint decision from the big cheese of every village.
> 
> Where ever they were going or what they were going to do Kayo didn?t care as along as she got the chance to help people, and be a smart ass now and then. She stood by her sensei doing her first step of her normal two step routine of stretching and warming up her muscles. After warming up the next part was her favorite part of the little exercise. Kayo pulled out of her back pouch 4 bags of extra, extra large chips. A bag this big wasn?t even placed on shelves, but thanks to Kayo?s father she was able to her own kind of bags made to her liking.
> 
> ...



*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Ryoumo opened her eyes to find none other then Fatyo Akimichi. She listened to her crude joke and an obvious attempt to get under her skin. 

?Hey Failchiha what has 1 eye and even when that one eye turns crimson it still runs into a tree? You should no this one right off the bat?. Kayo said mockingly as she turned her attention to Kazuma as she grabbed his hand.

"I dunno? you're mother after stuffing her fat ass at a buffet?" Ryoumo said slyly walking away from the Akimichi no longer wanting to be in her presence.

Sousuke who had been sitting next to Ryoumo looked up fearing a cat fight "Great these two. Hokage told me they had a huge scuffle in the middle of town, Can't believe I got scolded for these two runts" Sousuke lamented in his head taking his eyes away from his beloved adult magazine. Turning his eye to Minori he tried to picture her in the same swim suit the model in the magazine was in. He began to drool at the prospect and began to think to himself what he would do to her If Minori ever left the lesbian boat.

Before Sousuke could advance with his usual pervy comments a bolt of lightning struck down in front of the gate.

*KKKKRRRRRRAKKK!!!

BOOM!!*

The Thunderclap scaring a few of the genin and jounin (Blue regard). "Haha look at the chickenshit" Sousuke said looking at the shaking Blue. "SHUT UP SOUSUKE!" The young jounin called out. "Artistic entrance Hokage" Neiko commented admiring the dissapating lightning with brand new shades. "WHERE THE HELL DID YOU GET THOSE!" Sousuke called out. "HEY SHUT UP WILL YA!" Ken's Rakiyo's body guard called out getting there attention.

Next to Ken was Rakiyo's other body guard. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Squall Leonhart though unlike Ken he was far more quiet and rarely left the Hokage's side. He was skilled in Fire based Ninjutsu along with his swordsmanship, but many say his most fearsome jutsu is a summon by the name of griever. *"Hokage"* Squall merely said introducing the leader of the leaf.

Rakiyo stood there scrathing his head "Yeah Yeah Dramatic ain't it" He said with a smile on his face, The twin black marks running down his cheeks. "Sousuke put away that magazine" Ken scolded the jounin as he begrudgingly put it away. "The Hokage" Ryoumo thought looking at the man who beat her father for the spot. 

"Alright guys listen up, This mission will be labeled as an A rank mission" The genin all began to chat to themselves as the Hokage revealed this. "You are to head to the land of ships to free captured children followed by destroying the ships of those carrying the children. Extreme caution is to be taken as these are dangerous criminals. You're jounin counterparts will go along with you, Should you face off against any of the captains Run away" A moment a silence followed after this. "Now goodluck on you're mission"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

*Kabure Bakusatsu*

"Alright lets stop with the circle jerk" Kabure said getting up to his feet, Tossing the sword up he let it rest on his shoulder. "Let's go runts we can't let Konoha get the best of us right" The three genin began to follow close behind their jounin sensei as they began to make their way from the water country. "After all they are our enemies whether they know it or not" Kabure said licking his lips. With that the Kirigakure team began to head out on their mission.

*Ayumi; Sunagakure*

Stopping the training session early a message arrived via hawk. Dropping the scrolling Ayumi caught it in her hand. Opening she read the details of the mission before letting out a heavy sigh. "Damn Kazekage." She merely said before rounding up her team. "We've got a mission gang, We're to head to the fire country to the land of ships and help free some captured kids" Harei pouted "Captured kids..Borrriingg" He merely said. Slapping him over the head with the scroll Ayumi continued. "Ten minutes to get prepared then meet me at the front of the gate" With that Ayumi dissapeared.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 19, 2009)

As the chakram flew past Hitoshi, he let out a sigh of relief as he had seen it just in time. He knew he wanted a strong Jounin, but not one who intended to harm from the very beginning.

He picked himself up and brushed off the dust off his clothes and introduced himself. "Hi Sensei. My name is Hitoshi. JUST Hitoshi." Whilst bowing , once again not telling his surname. 

"Did you really have to throw your chakram at us Sensei? You could have killed us you know." said Hitoshi as he brushed off the last piece of dirt off his face.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Kayo grinned as her sensei complimented her on the grand entrance she made. With those little words of praise form her sensei Kayo was even more pumped up for the mission they would be going on in a short while. She didn?t know exactly where they were going or what the mission was about, all she knew is that it was something on a grand scale. Numerous teams were going from different villages were going to take part in this mission. It apparently was a joint decision from the big cheese of every village.
> 
> Where ever they were going or what they were going to do Kayo didn?t care as along as she got the chance to help people, and be a smart ass now and then. She stood by her sensei doing her first step of her normal two step routine of stretching and warming up her muscles. After warming up the next part was her favorite part of the little exercise. Kayo pulled out of her back pouch 4 bags of extra, extra large chips. A bag this big wasn?t even placed on shelves, but thanks to Kayo?s father she was able to her own kind of bags made to her liking.
> 
> ...



*Hatsune Gomu*

Hatsune laid quivering on the floor grabbing her head as smoke rose from it. Tears began to form in her eyes as she began to whimper like a baby. She was shaking like a leaf when she said "Ttthhaatt wwasss ssccarrryy" The Chakram had nearly decapitated the genin in the Jounin's entrance. "WHAT THE HECKS WRONG WITH YOU LADY, I COULD'VE LOST MY HEAD!" Streching out her elastic arm towards her jounin sensei Hatsune began to shove her finger into her face from across the room.

"WHATS THE BIG IDEA HUH! WHAT IF I PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE RIGHT NOW" Her demeanor had completly changed from tearful to angry. Her sensei grapped her by the wrist and began to play with the rubber like quality of her skin by picking it like a giant string instrument. "So this is the Gomu Clan's ability huh" She commented curiously letting go of it letting the rubber arm smack the genin right in the face. BAMM! The concussive force sending her flying into a desk.

*KKRABBAM!! *

Debris began to rain down as a confetti of paper work showered in the classroom. Getting up from the wreckage the girl dusted herself off. Noticing that they were in the music room Hatsune walked over to the neat black guitar that belonged to Neiko Ruuta team 2's sensei. And then it began...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cHsNnDfmDs[/YOUTUBE]

Letting out a big sigh she finally realized "I FORGOT TO MENTION COME TO FRANKY'S GUITAR SHOP!!" With tears in her eyes the girl began to plead "Please let me do it again! Pleeeaassee"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 19, 2009)

Hitoshi was in a state of shock and disbelieve at Hatsune's guitaring abilities. Her fingers moved like bullets and her vocals had a certain something that kept Hitoshi listening. 

_Id probably need my sharingan eyes to keep up with such fast fingering_ thought Hitoshi to himself. Then he remembered, "Wait a minute. Did i just see your arm stretch like some elastic rubberish thingy?" He had never seen such an ability before and was dumbfounded by its UBERNESS. "...........WHAT ELSE CAN YOU DO WITH IT?!?!?!?!" shouted Hitoshi in excitement, one of the rare occasions that he gets so excited, his hair stands on end.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2009)

*Team 9*

A sweet smile appeared on Azumo's face as she observed of genin. It was a wierd combination she thought as she watched one of them begin to play Neiko's guitar. "Now, put that down. If anything were to happen to that I would have to deal with that artistic, overly dramatic ass." She explained the smile never leaving her face. "So your names Hitoshi? I'll call you Toshi for short." She said rubbing his hair.

Azumo turned her attention to the clock behind her, and noticed that she was a little behind schedule, which was code for her to get in gear. "Alright you guys listen up. Our first mission is a rather easy one. There's a package that's on it's way to Konoha, we're to meet the convoy half way in the forest leading to Sunagakure...simple isn't it?" She looked at her genins somewhat sour faces for having to go on such a boring mission. "Don't worry the package is important enough for this to be leveled a C-rank mission and expect some kind of bandits. Any questions before we head out?"


----------



## Michellism (Dec 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Team 9*
> 
> A sweet smile appeared on Azumo's face as she observed of genin. It was a wierd combination she thought as she watched one of them begin to play Neiko's guitar. "Now, put that down. If anything were to happen to that I would have to deal with that artistic, overly dramatic ass." She explained the smile never leaving her face. "So your names Hitoshi? I'll call you Toshi for short." She said rubbing his hair.
> 
> Azumo turned her attention to the clock behind her, and noticed that she was a little behind schedule, which was code for her to get in gear. "Alright you guys listen up. Our first mission is a rather easy one. There's a package that's on it's way to Konoha, we're to meet the convoy half way in the forest leading to Sunagakure...simple isn't it?" She looked at her genins somewhat sour faces for having to go on such a boring mission. "Don't worry the package is important enough for this to be leveled a C-rank mission and expect some kind of bandits. Any questions before we head out?"



*Hatsune Gumo*

0-0

"Did you say bandits" Hatsune said her mouth agape as she placed Neiko's trust black guitar away. "I-I-I-I-I" The girl began to shiver, she hadn't actually had an entire fight in her life and the thought of bandits well it scared the shit out of her to be honest. Turning around the genin began to leave "I'm going home" She said with a face of apathy. 

However she remembered something her father once told her.

*-Flashback-*

A warm light could be seen shining down in a wooden room. It was small and cozy filled to the brim with the oddest of objects. Guitars, Fruit, Maps, Fake Gold. Hatsune laid atop of her bed as her dad sat beside finishing reading a grand story called "One Piece" Telling of a great man named Eiichiro Oda who searched all over the world for a legendary treasure. Luffy had reached the climax of the book where the great hero Oda fought against an evil man named Kubo who had gone around telling bad stories.

Kubo had defeated all of Oda's allies especially Kishimoto who had been Oda's apprentice in the story. Kishimoto laid bloodied on the floor near death "What will you do now Oda!" Luffy read Kubo's lines with gusto. "I'LL FIGHT!" He recited oda's lines as he painted the picture of the hero taking a stand against evil. "B-but why!?" Kubo asked with his cheap shades not knowing why the man continued. "Because they fought!" Oda said getting up to his feet, He was referring to unconscious Nakama strewn around him.

"BECAUSE THOSE WHO DON'T RISK THEIR LIVES CAN"T BE CALLED A HERO, CAN'T BE CALLED NAKAMA!" luffy stopped reading there and let a huge grin grow on his rubbery face. "You see Hatsune even though the stories about pirates Oda has the spirit of a true Ninja " Grabbing his bicep he continued. "TO NEVER GIVE UP! TO ALWAYS FIGHT FOR YOU'RE COMRADES! THATS OUR NINJA WAY"

*-Present-*

Letting out a huge sigh Hatsune returned to the classroom. Though she was scared she knew that this was her clans Ninja way and that she would make her father proud. "Let's do this" she said with a look of determination on her face, However she held firmly to door as her team try to pull her outside. *"IF YOU SAY LET'S DO THIS THEN LET GO ALREADY!"* Her teammates said.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

*Team 9/Konoha: Sachi Kimura*​
After successfully untangling Hatsune from the doorframe, Sachi shouldered her backpack and followed after Azumo.

*"Sensei, what is in the package that makes this mission a C-rank?"* Far from looking scared, her eyes were shining with passion. _Could it be...there's no way....just maybe_ *"Don't tell me...we're picking up a secret message? Going to war! Conquering all of the known villages?! Or do we infiltrate a bandit stronghold? Will the package make us  stronger? What if it's drugs? We could be arrested--or we're arresting them? Illegal kitten-smugglers?" *


There was no other explanation for Sachi's rambling except for that the shock of meeting her eccentric team, and then being sent on a mission so quickly had snapped her mind.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 19, 2009)

*Hitoshi Uchiha*


Once he finished helping Sachi untangle Hatsune from the doorframe, he thought to himself.

"_My first mission. Wow, I never imagined to embark on a mission so early. _ as he started chewing on some gum. He wanted to emulate his elder siblings in battle and was eager to head on for the mission. 

He picked up his gear and fastened his weapons pouch onto his belt. "Sachi-san, youre not the only one excited about the mission!" said Hitoshi as he smiled towards her. 

"TEAM 9!!!!! ONWARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" shouted Hitoshi, he was pumped up and ready to go.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 19, 2009)

It was seventy-five degrees in Kohona, the sky a perfect, cloudless blue. She was wearing my favorite shirt as a farewell gesture. Her carry-on item was a parka. Serah heads towards the konoa gate to see her teammate Kazuma waiting and has a quick flashback.

*Flashback*
Serah felt lik eshe was trapped in one of those nightmares, the one where you have to run, run till your lungs burst, but you can't make your body move fast enough. Her legs seemed to move slower and slower as she fought her way through the callous crowd, but the hands on the huge clock tower didn't slow. With relentless, uncaring force, they turned inexorably toward the end the end of everything. 

But this was no dream, and, unlike the nightmare, she wasn't running for her life; she was racing to save something infinitely more precious. Her own life meant little to her today. 

There was a good chance she would die here. Only she was free to run across this bright, crowded square. And she couldn't run fast enough. 

So it didn't matter to Serah that she was surrounded by her extraordinarily dangerous enemies. As the clock began to toll out the hour, vibrating under the soles of her sluggish feet, she knew it was too late and she was glad something was waited in the wings. For in failing at this, she forfeited any desire to live. The clock tolled again, and the sun beat down from the exact center point of the sky.

*Present*
"I'm sorry" Serah whispered to herself then she turn her attention to her teammate, "Hey Kazuma."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 19, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

While Honz was taking care of the bandits that were puring in from the holes, Akira decided she would try and help Hakumei and Sparrow. She pulled out a kunai and wrapped an explosive note around it. She closed her eyes and took a deep breath, hoping her aim would be better this time. She had to stop the bandit leader and this time, she didn't have Honz to help her.

*"Bunshin no Jutsu!"* She created a clone of herself, before sending it out to distract the bandit leader. As her clone ran towards him, she threw the kunai not directly at his body, but behind his feet. She hoped the explosion would disorient the bandit (if not kill him) and give her teammates the needed time to capitalize.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha*
> 
> Ryoumo opened her eyes to find none other then Fatyo Akimichi. She listened to her crude joke and an obvious attempt to get under her skin.
> 
> ...



Minroi/Albel

Even after the stern talking they were giving by the Hokage still didn't stop them from being at each others throat. After the Hokage was done talking and giving his praise for good luck on their mission Albel spoke up. "Is it really a good idea to send Minori on this mission? I mean after the kids see her face and how much of a *bitch* she is, they just may want to stay on board the ships". A smirk plauged his features as he emphasized the word bitch and then glancing over in her direction.

"What!?" Minori snapped  from her position under a tree. Rage filled her eyes yet again as she walked her way over to where her brother was. It wasn't all that hard to tick her off and to some it seemed that she got more violent every year. There was one time she put Sousuke through a wall, then there was another time when a client called her out her name and she faced palmed him through a glass window. Not to mention the probation she's on from the first time she lead her own squad, and the most recent event with her brother.

She got in his face, only inches between them. "I'll tolerate you, but you better hope we leave here soon. Other wise one of us isn't going to make it out this gate." Albel stared back at her as egotistical as ever "I love you too...sis."

*Team 9*

"That's the enthusiasm I want to see in my genin. We're to meet the convoy at the forest leading to Sunagakure. So let's move out!" As the team of genin and her made their way out the village. Azumo began thinking to herself the real reason behind this mission. There was a rumor going around that only the Kages and their elite shinobi had heared about. Some thugs in black cloaks have started invaded different countries and what not. Azumo herself didn't know what they wanted or what they were searching for, but it must be something of great value.

_"Not to long ago the lightning country's hidden village was attacked. It was said a man in an all black cloak attacked the village and was repeled, but he caused significant collateral damage."_ She looked back at the trio of genin behind her as they made their way toward the forest.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Minroi/Albel
> 
> Even after the stern talking they were giving by the Hokage still didn't stop them from being at each others throat. After the Hokage was done talking and giving his praise for good luck on their mission Albel spoke up. "Is it really a good idea to send Minori on this mission? I mean after the kids see her face and how much of a *bitch* she is, they just may want to stay on board the ships". A smirk plauged his features as he emphasized the word bitch and then glancing over in her direction.
> 
> ...



*Rakiyo*

Their argument had begun to eat away the Hokage's patience, Minori's destructive anger along with Sousuke's perviness and Neikos constat vandalism of public property had earned them the name as the troublesome three. The genin all watched as the hokage sprouted a huge vain on his forehead as he began to talk to himself. "Breathe Rakiyo Breathe. Remember what the therapist said; They are merely a manifistation of" BOOM! Minori threw the first punch as her brother dodged.

"So m-much destruction" Rakiyo thought to himself as all the complaints of the villagers began to flush his memory. "*Sousuke was spying on us in the hot springs"* he remembered the well endowed woman who reported it. _"HE PAINTED A DEMON ON MY RESTUARANT_!" He remembered an angry ramen shop owner had complained about Neiko. "MINORI DESTROYED A PIECE OF KONOHA'S WALL" The chunin's that reported it that day were very franctic.

"SHUT UP!!!!!" Rakiyo called out lightning shooting all us from his body, Bouncing in several directions carving their imprint into the ground. "NOW GET THE MISSION DONE AND STOP FOOLING AROUND!" Will that the Hokage summoned a giant centipede that swallowed the three and burrowed into the ground taking them back to the Hokage's mansion. Getting up to his feet Sousuke began to head out his squad close behind.

"Hey Ryoumo make sure to crack some heads on the mission, can't let the other teams beat us" Sousuke said smiling to himself. "Will do" Ryoumo said unusually excited she wanted to get back at Kayo for losing to her and this would have to do at the moment. Neiko began to follow sousuke's lead "Let's go team, Time to complete the mission..Artistically of course" He said holding his giant sword on his shoulder. "L-Let's go team" Blue commanded nervously as he headed off.

*Konohagakure made their move!! What kinda trouble awaits!*


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2009)

"Right sensei right behind you!" Kayo said with excitement in her voice as she tagged along the side of him.

Minori just scoffed as she pulled her fist from out of the ground, while dusting herself off. "Come on your three!" She yelled to Gatrom, Kisuke and Shin "We're moving out, don't lag behind." Albel stood by the nearby while with a scowl on his face as he too began to exit the gate. "Well Serah, Kazuma and the other boy. You little tards hurry up, before you get us left behind." He said anger evident from his voice as he too followed behind the others.

*The Teams set out! Though will there power be enough? *

*Elsewhere*
"Are you sure it was safe to send him to another land? It's a pretty risky plan if I had to say so myself."

"I know, but it's the best plan at the moment. They've fallen for our ruse so it's not like they'll go searching for him as soon as that man tells them. They'll come after me first. You seem to be more cautious ever since we had our run in with him."

"Well...us old folks tend to worry a little be more. Let's just say...I have sort of a feeling about something."

"I kind of understand what you mean...which is way I need to get stronger and learn more of these hymns to better protect my people. Until then I'll be counting on your support Jade."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Ninja Pirate Arc: INVADE THE SHIPS!!*

*Land of Ships; Fire Country*

After hours of traversing the fire country the Konohagakure genin had finally arrived at the Land of Ships. A Huge dock seem to go on forever as hundreds upon hundreds of shipped lined in ready to trade their imported goods. The streets was filled with hundreds of pirates and other criminals all disguised as merchants. Watching from a cliff above the Konohagakure forces formed a plan on how to execute their Mission.

"We shall split up into teams of three" Neiko said pulling out one of his many artistic drawing paper painting up their plans. "Team 1, Team 5, and Team Suna will go off to invade the first ship the suspected Doflamingo ship" Neiko said painting up his plan. Ayumi and team Suna who had gotten their nodded as they looked over the coast. "WHO THE HELL GAVE YOU CHARGE OVER MY TEAM!" Sousuke said angry that Neiko could just take over.

"Team 2, Team 5, and Team 7 will head to the second ship suspected as the Gryphon Pirates" Neiko said offering up his team for this part. Blue sighed happy that he didnt have to team up with sousuke. "Finally Team 3, Team Kusa, and Team Kiri shall invade the third ship suspected as the Melancholy Crew" Before Neiko could continue a rough voice interrupted. "And just who the hell do you Konoha bugs think you are telling my team what to do?" Kabure said standing with his own genin team having just arrived.

"Please Kabure we need total cooperation If we wish this mission to succeed" Neiko pleaded with the Kirigakure Jounin. "All of you are a bunch of weaklings. You should stay back and let Kirigakure handle this how mission. Just watch we'll eliminate all three ships. Let's go runts" With that Kabure went off in the direction of the melancholy ship. "What a douche" Sousuke said watching the swordsman go off. "Now that are teams know where they should go there's one thing I want to say" Neiko stood up taking the lead catching all of his teammates attention.

"We are Ninja's, With our talents we are able to protect those who are unable to do it. Let's make our respective villages proud and complete this artistically. NOW LET'S GO!" With that all the assigned teams scattered to the ships.

*Doflamingo Pirate Ship*

"They're coming" The blonde pirate said taking a huge puff from his cigar letting out a gyser of smoke escape from his gullet. "Prepare our crew for battle, These Ninja's messed with the wrong pirates" Doflamingo said garnering cheers from his fellow pirates.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 19, 2009)

They had arrived onsite where they were about to start their mission. "Pirates.." Kurohara said looking out to the open water. There were other teams from other countries. Apparently this was of importance.

This was an order from the Kage and to that end he would follow that order even if it mean t the death of him. 

He looked at Harei and his distaste for the mission, Prince was unusually quiet, perhaps thinking of a strategy. Kurohara could not understand the urgency of the mission.

"Children are being held hostage?" He said, "what significance do they have to us? Is there any reason why they are sending shinobi out to save them?" He asked coldly.

"Of course it is up to the kazekage what he wants to do, I merely ask out of idle interest."

----------------------------------------

Ike.

"Is that land? Land? Do I have to go? I wanna stay on the ship, I always get a bit wobbly on land. But they have ice cream there. I'll go if they have ice cream. Is the fire country hot? Do they need to eat lots of ice cream? I ate a chilli ice cream once, it was spicy but cold, I got confused and fell off the ship. You remember that Captain? I remember that, that was fun. But I dropped my ice cream. Hey look its a bird!" Ike said like an overexcited puppy. He was, as usual butt naked, running around, whilst mopping the deck. Even though he was first mate he liked doing stuff and was a ball of energy.

Somehow he was on the crows nest.

"I'm on a boat, on the sea, look at me, dumm dee dee!" He sang as they approached.

------------------------------

Konoha team 7

Megumi looked at grizzly as she cried, who nudged her and licked her face. She smiled at the simple action and hugged the big dog.

"Your dog, is quite the gentleman, coming to the aid of a distressed female like that. Ah, it makes me remember the summoning my father taught me." Megumi smiled as she recalled her father teaching, or at least trying to teach her, kuchiyose no jutsu. Her chakra capacity was not near enough for her to summon anything of use just yet, she was limited to fawn that could barely walk. However, even summoning them brought a big smile to her face, as she would care for it so deeply.

It was then that the sensei gave their second orders. Megumi looked back before setting off and said with a dazzling smile, "Sensei, will I be the only one who has to obey your orders again?" She said with more than a touch of bite to the comment. 

A member from another team, a sand one by the looks of it, was extremely callous about the whole thing. Surely there was no reason needed other than peoples lives were at stake, childrens ones no less. She became angry and was tempted to go over and talk to them, instead she gave them her patented look of death. 

 Megumi thought back to the boy who had stolen her nanas necklace. 

"I wonder if he's here someplace.."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 19, 2009)

Team Kiri-

?Oi.? Shou shouted towards Kabure. ?What?s the plan here Cap.?  Shou asked and looked around. ?Damn, there?s some good lookin chicks in the other group. I got stuck with a bunch of fuckin dudes?? He grumbled. He figured, he got 2 girls in his group, one wasn?t too bad and the other was turtle bitch. There?s no way he was going to have any fun after the mission was over. ?Guess I?m stuck with the freakin short end of the stick. Worse of all I gotta work with Konoha pussies and Shark-face.? He motioned towards Misuto with a shake of his head. ?I?m just gonna slaughter the lot of em, hopefully kill the shark and the turtle while I do it? that?ll make me happy.?


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

*Doflamingo's Ship*

"WHO CARES WHAT THEIR PURPOSE IS!" Harei had already started a ruckus with one of the merchant/pirates. "Out of my way" Harei said as he dodged a beheading sword swing counterattacking with a sand uppercut. BAM!! The man's face shot out blood as he fell backwards, Two more came his way armed with blade ins hand. Blocking the one to the right with his Sand Harei was saved by his jounin sensei on the left. Her hand transformed into that of a panther as the merchant fell down to the ground blood shooting up from his wounds.

"S-sensei?" Harei asked as the man on the right fell from the same wounds. "Harei's right, Whatever the Purpose we are Suna ninja and we must complete our mission. Let's go" Ayumi lead her team into the boat fighting a few more guards along the way until they came across a giant man.



"What is that?" Ayumi asked in disgust as the strange beast devoured a rotting corpse. *"RAAAGHH!" *The fat beast lunged itself forward ready to devour the jounin in one gulp when. BAM! Sending it backwards was the self proclaimed Taijutsu king sousuke, His foot out in the air indicating he had kicked it away. "Are you hurt fair maiden?" Sousuke asked trying to be the hero. "Ugghh Yeah Im fine thanks" His serious expression trying to rethink who her partners were.

"Cut the act she can tell you're a pervert" Ryoumo Tactlessly said taking a fighting stance as the large man started to get back up on his feet. "RYOUMO!" Sousuke scolded her as the girl was ruining his chances at getting some. "MOVE OUT THE WAY CUZ THE SAND JINCHHURIKI WILL ROCK YOU'RE FACE!" Harei called out taking the lead using the sand's oscillating waves to increase his speed. *KRRUNCH! *His punch had gotten caught within the beasts mouth as it tried to clamp down however the sand had managed to shoot up adding a layer of protection.

"HELP!!!" Harei called out trying to free himself. "Worthless" Ryoumo merely said running forward to help the genin. "'atta girl Ryoumo show them what we can do" Turning his attention to his jounin peer Sousuke resumed his quest "So if you aren't busy later wanna come swing by my place" Ayumi with a sweatdropped looked shook her head "Shouldn't we help them" *BAAM! *Ryoumo laid in a heavy kick causing the beast to spit out Harei.

"Stand back Sand Ninja let an Uchiha handle this" Ryoumo said resuming her fighting stance. "HEY I CAN HANDLE HIM JUST FINE! STAY OUT OF MY WAY LEAF BRAT!" Harei cried out as the sand returned to his side. *"You make me hurt...ME MAKE YOU DEAD!"* With that the fat beast plowed into Ryoumo causing her to fly back some before digging her feet unto the ship floor gaining enough traction to stop. "This is gonna be a pain" Ryoumo merely thought looking at the fat beast.

*A STRANGE BEAST APPEARS!! WILL THE GENIN SURVIVE THE FIGHT!! AND HOW WILL AYUMI SURVIVE SOUSUKE'S ADVANCES!!*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 19, 2009)

_Haruka/Don Flamingo Crew_

*"Tch. I wonder what poor sap will try to invade our ship..."* Haruka was at the front of the ship, staring at the land in front of them. She knew what ninjas were, and how they worked; hell, she was one herself. She was ready to utterly destroy whoever tried to get through the ship. She already had a strategy in her mind, and she made a mental note to evaluate which pieces would fall into her traps.

_Kisuke/Konohagakure_

Kisuike listened carefully to the plan, memorizing which ship her team would have to invade. She looked over at her teammates, and smiled. She was worried, but with her sensei and her teammates backing her up, they should complete this mission easily. *"Guys, I learned a new jutsu a while back! My aunt taught it to me, so it should definitely come in handy!"*


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 19, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> Team Kiri-
> 
> ?Oi.? Shou shouted towards Kabure. ?What?s the plan here Cap.?  Shou asked and looked around. ?Damn, there?s some good lookin chicks in the other group. I got stuck with a bunch of fuckin dudes?? He grumbled. He figured, he got 2 girls in his group, one wasn?t too bad and the other was turtle bitch. There?s no way he was going to have any fun after the mission was over. ?Guess I?m stuck with the freakin short end of the stick. Worse of all I gotta work with Konoha pussies and Shark-face.? He motioned towards Misuto with a shake of his head. ?I?m just gonna slaughter the lot of em, hopefully kill the shark and the turtle while I do it? that?ll make me happy.?



*Kabure Bakusatsu*

*SSHHNNKK!!!*

Blood splattered everywhere as a dismembered body fell to the ground. "Plan" Kabure said with a blood lusted look on his face his body already showered in the enemys red liquid. "KID! JUST FUCKING KILL! THATS THE PLAN! GOT IT MEMORIZED!" Blocking a sword swing Kabure sliced through the cheap metal with easy by the aid of his giant sword gear. Digging the dull point of his sword into his opponent's abdomen Kabure smiled. "LET ME SHOW YOU!" Pushing the man into the ground he pressed the sword deeper and deeper into the man. "WHAT A SWORDSMAN FROM THE MIST CAN DO!"

The hammer in the sword lifted up as the terrified man's eyes traced it come back down with force.

*BBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The massive impact was sure to catch the attention of all as the man was pulvarized into the ground leaving nothing more then a bloody crator. A hoard of men came Kabure's way as he greeted them with a taunt. "You three nut fucks get inside and kill some pirates will ya." Turning to them "And any Konoha Ninja who get in you're way. NOW GO! THESE BUMS ARE MINE!" Kabure said heading straight towards the group of men without fear ready to slice each and everyone of them to pieces.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2009)

*Melancholy Crew*

Minori stood still for a few bringing her hand to her temples and rubbing them. Team Kusa she figured she'd have no problem dealing with, but Team Kiri was another story. Minori squatted to the ground bringing her squad close to her so they could hear her clearly.

"Alright look, no matter what the others say try to not get mad. This is a team effort and we don't want to make our Hokage look bad got it? Okay." With a waving motion Minori signaled her team to move out in order to storm the ship. Numerous pirates came charging out toward them. With one finger Minori split the ground wide opening causing them to fall inside the massive earthquake like fault she had just created.

*Gryphon Pirates*

Outside was a large boat unlike all the others. The boat was unique in that it wasn't shaped like a boat, but more like a blimp if you could believe that.



A loud laughter bellowed out from the crows nest of the pirate ship. "Yes my dear Ike midget I remember it well, but focus for we are being invaded!" He tried to put on a dynamic personality, but it wasn't working in any way shape or form. "Come my midget friend, we'll let out asian crew members of the female persuasion handle these very...hmmmm....shallow and pedantic ninjas. Come and let us drink till our hearts content. Muhahahahahaha!" With a snap of his fingers very beautiful asian women in clad bikini's wiedlings swords began flipping out of the boat onto the shore to engage the apporaching ninja.

*Kayo*

Needless to say Kayo was pumped up as she dispatched pirates left and right. Though in the back of her mind she couldn't help, but feel everything was easy...to easy. "HA! Come on you cannon fodder pirates! Is that all you got!" Kayo screamed at them as more came charging. They attempted to use a flanking type manuver of Kayo and one of the was effectivly able to grab her.

"Your going nowhere now you little shit!" A gruff pirate smoke his breath reeking of smoke. Kayo simply smiled as she tested her new ability she had been working on. Slowly Kayo turned her head around toward the pirate who began to look at her like she was some kind of demon hell spawn. "HI I'M CHUCKY WANNA PLAY-AH!" The man screamed dropping Kayo. She jumped into the air and before they knew it she had expanded into a large ball.

*BOOM!*

As the cloud of smoke cleared there were the group of pirates and a triumphant Kayo. "I'm the pride of the Akimichi clan and nobody forget it!" Your taunting was brough to an aburpt an as a huge swarm of pirates began to chase after her. Kayo scampered off the bodies of the pirates she was standing on and began to run as fast as she could. Their just ahead of her was another ramp. It was the same old routine as Kayo expanded and went into ball form.

"HUMAN BOULDER!" She yelled as she shot off the ramp and into the sky. It was like an ecplise as Kayo passed over the sun began rolling toward the pirate boat. It was long considering she bulldozed through everything as she rolled up the ramp to the pirate boat and de-expanded. During this moment she felt a stiff foot in her stomach sending her back off the boat and onto the ground. There before her sat bikini clad women with swords.

"....What kind of mess did we get ourselves into..."


----------



## Kuno (Dec 19, 2009)

*Kusa…*

_1 week prior…_

‘What the hell?’ Kanko looked down at the torn sleeve and scowled.  For a moment he was shocked, wondering who could have gotten below his defenses, especially when he was so aware of their presences.  It was then he picked up the kunai.  As he looked at it a grin began to spread then rich baritone laughter escaped him.  “I’ll be damned…” Kanko said through his laughter, confusing and surprising the remaining two on his squad.  He continued to laugh for a moment before he sprung like a tiger pouncing on it’s prey.

It was then a husky feminine laughter answered his own.  Though both stopped when contact was made.  “Koroshi-chan!” Kanko exclaimed placing a hardy kiss to her forehead.  More than pleased to see his old friend.  “I almost killed you!  What are you doing here?  I am so glad you have come!” he began yammering away at her.

In return Koroshi just laid, pinned to the ground by her fellow ‘sage’, and laughed.  After several moments she wiped the tears from her eyes.  “Glad to see you too, Kanko-kun!”  she said pushing him off of her.  Lul sat hidden in the grass, her eyes wide at what just happened.

With a chuckle Kanko slid off and sat near his friend.  “Not that I’m not glad you are here.  But, why?  It’s been so long…” He grinned plucking a stalk of grass and playing with it.  The genin for the moment forgotten.

“I wish I could say it was just a friendly visit.”  Koroshi said smiling but with a sigh at the end of her statement.  “But, I need a favor Kanko-kun…”

Looking at her for a moment Kanko nodded.  “Anything.  You know that.” He said standing and putting his hand down to help her up.  “But, I have a very important mission to go on.  Why don’t you and your friend come with us?  It would be like old times and you can ask the favor.” he said waving his hand toward Lul.

Taking the offered hand she thought only for a second.  Not missing at a chance to go on a mission nor be with her old friend Koroshi nodded eagerly.  “That sounds great.  And, you can have time to bond with Lul!” she said getting excited at the prospect.  

“Huh?”  Lul said a bit confused as she stood and glanced from them to the pair not far away.

“Bond?”  Kanko said raising an eyebrow.  Many strange thoughts entering his mind as he looked at the girl.  “But…”

“Wait!  Whoa!”  Koroshi began to laugh.  “No.  Nothing ever happened!”

“That’s what I thought…”  Kanko said quietly with relief.  For a moment he wondered if he had forgotten a night or two in his life.

“She is a special case that needs…well…a special sensei.”  Koroshi said clearing the air before things got too confused.

“Right.  Okay.  Well, lets discuss this on the way.  We have a bit of a distance to travel.”  Kanko signaled the other two to get their packs before they left.

It was then that Lul joined team Kusa…

_
Now…_

Easy going as always Kanko nodded not caring that a jounin, even if he was an elite, just told a sage and village leader what he was going to do.  He glanced at the other teams that Neiko had referred to.  He bowed slightly giving the Sensei of the Konoha team deep respect.  “It is an honor being assigned to a group with a medical ninja of your level.” He said to her before turning to the Kiri team.  

He was just in time to see them walk off.  “Never could work with other people.  I surprised they are even here.”  Kanko sighed slightly then shrugged it off.  “We have Koroshi-chan and that more than makes up for it.”  He looks the Kusa squad over and begins to plan.  “Now I think infiltration and stealth…”  He then looks down at the wharfs and practically face palms.  “Guess that won’t work now…”  He sighed.  “Let’s go.”

“Right.”  Kodai responded ready to follow their sensei but waits for the other two on his squad.

Giving a shaky smile, Kiya then nods.  “Right behind you.”  The pair move in unison as they rush forward.

*Melancholy…*

Sitting on a barrel his back resting on the railing while his feet swung absently, Sue glared down at the frustrating square in his hand.  “Yo….ho….yo….ho….a….pirates…”  He scowled at the cube.  “HOW IN THE HELL DO YOU BEAT THIS?!”  he bellowed squeezing his hand and crushing the colorful sticker colored cube.  “Damn.  I will have to get another…”

‘That was his eighth…’ A gnarled old man said with a sigh before turning toward the docks.  “Um…Captain Dude…” Evans said pointing his crooked finger toward the ruckus.  “I think we have trouble…”

“Huh?  What?”  Sue looked up from contemplating the powder the cube left on his hand.  “Oh.  It looks like there is a party going on the wharf!  Should we join?  Get Sakura.  Let’s see what she says.”

Evans looked at him for a moment then nods before stepping forward and cringing as Sue bellowed.  “Sakura!  Sakura where are you?!” he yelled for his first made as his eyes narrowed frustration still in his blood from the cube.

“Captain…”  Evans pointed as a group of ninja came on board and began attacking them.  

“What the hell?” Sue questioned.  “Sakura!  Where are you damn it?!  Why are they attacking us?” disbelief was heavy in his voice as he watched, his sword slowly creeping out of its scabbard. 




*Kumo…*

Stormy grey eyes flashed changing to a bright silver as she listened to the genin.  Most jounin would have seen the mood difference in the changing of her eyes but these genin didn’t know Koen and probably wouldn’t have cared for the moment.  ‘Why them?’ she thought, her eyes moving between the pair as the girl showed.  ‘Disrespectful…’ Koen’s eyes narrowed toward Hero.

Ignoring the statement her jaw twitched slightly before she spoke.  “It seems that we don’t have time for common courtesy or introductions.”  She spit the words then looked at Hero again.  “In fact we don’t even have time to wait for our third member.  Your squad mate wants a mission.  And, a high paying one at that.”  Her hand tightened on her naginata.  “So lets go get one shall we?”  Koen then quickly stormed off and turned back to the pair.  “At your eagerness I assume you can keep up.”  She then took off at high speed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira/Iwagakure_
> 
> While Honz was taking care of the bandits that were puring in from the holes, Akira decided she would try and help Hakumei and Sparrow. She pulled out a kunai and wrapped an explosive note around it. She closed her eyes and took a deep breath, hoping her aim would be better this time. She had to stop the bandit leader and this time, she didn't have Honz to help her.
> 
> *"Bunshin no Jutsu!"* She created a clone of herself, before sending it out to distract the bandit leader. As her clone ran towards him, she threw the kunai not directly at his body, but behind his feet. She hoped the explosion would disorient the bandit (if not kill him) and give her teammates the needed time to capitalize.



Higuma stares at Akira's clone with a hint of mild amusement as it rushes at him. "Oh how scary!" he exclaims in a mocking voice. Higuma bashes Akira's clone in the head with a thunderous brass knuckled right hook, but instead of feeling the resistance of his fist upon bone and sinew, that wonderful sound of bones snapping, all Higuma feels is his fist hitting nothing but air. 

Suddenly the clone dematerializes into thin air. Higuma's eyes widen with surprise, "Oh no!" he exclaims in fear, clearly hamming it up and overdoing it. Akira's explosive tagged Kunai hits the back of his legs just a second later... 

*BABOOM! *

The explosive note detonates in a small fireball that engulfs Higuma from the bottom upward. Higuma's body crumples to the ground face first, but then his body explodes in a puff of gray smoke, replaced by that of the dead woman,  one of his playmates that he had been toying with earlier. Her body is charred and blackened from the explosion. 

An expression of pure shock breaks out on Akira's face. Suddenly an imposing figure looms behind her. 

"I thought that ploy went out of style years ago?" Higuma asks Akira from behind before raising both his giant brass knuckled fists over her head and ramming them down at her like a jackhammer. Surely they will cave the top of her head in if they connect. 

Meanwhile Sparrow bravely attempts to fight off several bandits with just her left arm. Her right arm is broken and hangs limply by her side. Intense pain shoots up the arm making her sees stars every time she moves. 

A broadsword wielding bandit charges at Sparrow, slashing downwards at her. Sparrow sidesteps the blade at the last second by mere inches, and as the bandit overextends himself, she grabs the back of his head with her good arm and rams it into her left knee. Blood sprays out of the bandit's nostrils, and she can feel his nose break, before he collapses to the ground headfirst. 

Out of the corner of her eye she notices Akira in danger. "AKIRA BEHIND YOU!!!" she yells at the girl. Sparrow tries to run towards her but a bandit tackles her from behind to the ground. 

I can't form hand seals, I can barely move straight, I can't even help her, she thinks with horror.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 19, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Team 9*
> 
> "That's the enthusiasm I want to see in my genin. We're to meet the convoy at the forest leading to Sunagakure. So let's move out!" As the team of genin and her made their way out the village. Azumo began thinking to herself the real reason behind this mission. There was a rumor going around that only the Kages and their elite shinobi had heared about. Some thugs in black cloaks have started invaded different countries and what not. Azumo herself didn't know what they wanted or what they were searching for, but it must be something of great value.
> 
> _"Not to long ago the lightning country's hidden village was attacked. It was said a man in an all black cloak attacked the village and was repeled, but he caused significant collateral damage."_ She looked back at the trio of genin behind her as they made their way toward the forest.



As the three genin followed behind their sensei, Sachi noticed that Azumo kept glancing over her shoulder at the group following her. After the third such glance, Sachi finally whispered to her two teammates: *"Why does Azumo-sensei keep looking at us like that? Have we done something wrong?"* Hitoshi shook his head and muttered something about "first missions" and "proving himself" before continuing to walk on his own, but Hatsune stroked her chin. "...Kangaroos?" she said to herself, long blue pigtails swinging in time to her pace.

Sachi shrugged and pretended to know what her teammate was talking about. But the feeling of uneasiness that had settled over her did not disappear, but only grew stronger as the three genin and Azumo entered the forest, quickly leaving Konoha far behind.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 19, 2009)

InfIchi said:


> "Hitei Mushou no Jutsu!" a wave of nails flew towards the fat hobo spiderman and sent him away from Teisoku. "Sorry, sorry." Lex waved too the two gennin, "I was kinda trying to figure out just what was going on." He rubbed the back of his head, He was a little confused, it had seemed like everything was so fresh in his mind, for a new gennin this was all a bit overwhelming and he was used to it yet... especially not when his opponent was a rather large man dressed in an odd suit and flashing the citizens...
> 
> "You guys alright?" Lex rushed over to his team mates and tried to see what was going on with them. He handed Agito a small kunai to try and get the web off his face...was it even web? it was kind of gross whatever it was.



''Lehc?(Lex?)", Agito heard his teammates voice and cut the web off with the kunai he gave him. "Yeah, we're fine, but I doubt I could say the same thing about him soon enough," he turned his attention towards the hobo that was painfully getting up from Lex's attack. "You maybe beaten to almost death, but be grateful that it was from the same blood as the First,Second and Fifth Hokage," the boy spoke confidently standing in a fighting stance along with his team mates beside him, ready to attack.

"I DON"T CARE WHO YOU ARE  ALL THAT MATTERS IS ME! SPIDERMAN!!!" the hobo yelled out as he turned around and mooned the three boys with his hairy bottom. The Team almost vomited from the horrible site, however Agito on the other hand had rage completely filled in his eyes, "How dare you disgrace the eyes of a Senju clansmen! For that....you must be killed one-hundred times and then buried in the same graveyard as my ancestors for them to rip you apart in the other world!!" spiderman looked in complete fear as the spoke of such a horrible punishment, so scared that he literally shitted on himself which disgusted the whole team. MY ANCESTORS VOICES YEARN FOR YOUR PUNISHMENT," the Senju roared in anger and charged after the hobo at a high speed with his fist held back.

"Thunder Fist!" blind with rage the boy accidentally slammed his fist extremely hard and deep into the mans rear end, sending him flying with tears in his face, "GWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". Agito immediately stops in his tracks he realized he had just punched inside the ass of another man and looks down in absolute awe at his forearm that was covered in shit. The boy stood there like a statue with his jaw dropped in shock.....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 19, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

The explosion racked her ears. She held her arms over her face, shielding her eyes from the light of the explosion. She thought she had finished the bandit leader off, but when she looked at the body, it was only a woman. She was in shock, and even the warning from Sparrow couldn't save Akira in time. The force of the blow knocked Akira out immediately, and she fell onto her knees, before falling into the ground.

Honz fought off the bandits, and looked over at Akira. Rage entered his body as he looked at the leader who did it to her. *"Son of a..."* Honz brushed off the bandits that were piling on top of him, ignoring the cuts and bruises that were on his body. So long as Akira was alive, he would still be here. Growling, he rushed forward at him, aiming a Raiken at his back. *"Raiken!"*

_Kisuke/Konoha_

*"Yeah sensei, let's do this!"* She didn't want to show off her jutsu just yet. She would definitely leave it as a surprise for her teammates and her sensei also. Bugs started to crawl out of her sleeves, before a swarm shot forward, attacking two pirates and eating away at their chakra.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 19, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Thunder Mountain, Higuma's Hall...*

Higuma was concentrated on Honz, creating a window of opportunity for Hakumei to strike. Without hesitation, he withdrew a kunai, rushing as fast as he could towards his target, ignoring the flaring pain in his side. Honz nearly struck the bandit leader, however Higuma swayed out of the way, throwing back a ferocious counter attack. Honz concentrated chakra into his arms to deflect as much of the blow as possible, and while doing this noticed from the corner of his eye the Genin coming towards them.

Thankfully, Honz had taken care of the excessive number of bandits, and made it so that no more could enter the room; that is of course, all places except the exit. Hakumei took a shuriken with his now free hand, and tossed it deliberately passed Higuma's head. "Hey, ya mongrel!" In the second that the man was distracted, Honz managed to throw strong jab to Higuma's jaw, setting him off balance. Hakumei leapt on him and plunged a kunai into his back, specifically an area which he would not easily reach. It didn't take long for Higuma to take hold of Hakumei and toss him at least ten feet ahead from where he stood.

"You little fucker!" Higuma screamed. His hands pushed into his pockets, pulling out a number of nails. All of them ended up being thrown into the air, with Higuma forming hand seals before they could reach the peak of their ascension. "Gyorai Shin!" An aura of chakra surrounded the nails, and as they descended below achieved an unnatural velocity. Hakumei was just now pushing himself off from the dirty floor, seeing these nails dive into the ground. Before he could fully recover, two of the nails pierced his left foot, and three through his right. Grunting in pain, Hakumei nearly lost balance but found it within himself to keep his body stable. He couldn't lose himself. This was too close, his plan was soon to be realized.

A dark smile formed on Higuma's face, who at this point was looking very confident in his victory. One foot went forward, and then the other, slowly making his way to where Hakumei was bound. "It's been a damn while before I've had any kind of fun. All I get to deal with are fuckin' peasants, shit kids, and whores. Don't worry, I'm gonna enjoy beating you slowly, and then ripping off your fuckin' di--" Upon noticing Hakumei's subtle laughter, he stopped immediately. Angry, he screamed, "What's so fuckin' funny?!"

Having his attention, Hakumei met Higuma's dark, lustful eyes. "No wonda you wer' kicked outta th' village. Your perception as a shinobi's degraded ova th' yea's. You haven't even noticed yet." 

Not being one who likes to be toyed with, Higuma was about to cuss out Hakumei in more aggressive ways than he had thus far. Then he saw it. A wire, coming over his shoulder from the kunai in his back, ran across the ground, connecting him to Hakumei. Still confused, Higuma screamed angrily, "What fuckin' good is that gonna do you?"

"I neva planned on bein' nailed to th' groun'. But I suppose it 'elps." Hakumei's hands formed a seal. A sly grin could be seen on his lips. "Now I can focus all my energy to your body."

With shock in his eyes, Higuma frantically tried to reach for the object in his flesh, but it was far too late. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
Higuma feels the jolt of electricity run up and down his spinal column, flooding his nerve receptors with a level of pain that he has not felt in a long time. He  howls in pain like a bear suddenly caught in a trap, a feral scream from the pit of his stomach. 

Higuma's body spasms rapidly back and forth for several moments and he even drops to his knees. So it seems that Hakumei has achieved his victory against the brute. However there are two things that the boy seems to have forgotten or perhaps even miscalculated. Firstly that a man such as Higuma, a ruthless masochist of the highest order, has lived a life defined by pain long before Hakumei was born. And of course finally the simple and inexorable fact that Higuma is a big brute with a tough body, to put it quite bluntly.

"Y...Y....YOU THU.....THINK THIS IS ENOUGH T..TO TAKE ME OUT!!!" Higuma snarls at Hakumei before reaching his trembling right around his back and pulling out the Kunai. The energy feedback suddenly ends and Higuma jerks backwards. You can even almost smell the scent of burnt flesh coming from the man's back, and his brass knuckled fists.   

The bandit leader, still on his knees, quickly forms a set of handseals. It's a move that he hasn't done in a long time. 

*"Earth Flow River!"* 

Higuma slams his massive palms flat onto the ground, feeding it with a wild emission of chakra from his hands. The output is unsteady but more then enough as the earth under Hakumei's feet softens and instantly turns into a wide expanse of oozing mud that engulfs him from all angles, causing his feet to sink into the muddy substance.

"A wild animal is most dangerous when its been wounded and cornered..." Higuma grumbles. 

"You little twat, you done fucked up now!!" Higuma tells Hakumei with a menacing stare, full of malice and hatred. He rises back to his feet, quite unsteadily though, and prepares to unleash his ultimate Taijutsu barrage on Hakumei.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 20, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within Thunder Mountain, Higuma's Hall...*

Hakumei frantically reels in his wire, with the kunai still attached. Higuma had forgotten to either toss it away or separate the two, and this mistake left Hakumei a form of escape. The other end returned to him before long, and then his mind returned to the other predicament: his nailed feet. Actually, do to Higuma's actions, it was no longer a problem. Had he kept the ground solid, he may have had a chance, however the mud gave the nails no solid surface to burrow in, thus only making them thorns in Hakumei's side, so to speak.

Twirling around his escape rope, Hakumei called to the Earth Familiar before casting out, "Honz, pull me out!" He let it fly in his direction. Honz snatched the kunai as it zoomed near, and with one swift motion, yanked him out of the trap. Now soaring through the air, Hakumei gritted his teeth as he yanked out all of the nails at once in each foot, causing him to grunt. There wasn't much time to gawk at the holes in his feet before landing on the ground. "Don' worry, don' worry, that's what medical jutsu is made for."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*The Mist/Team 1...*
"Oh I've never been on a boat cruise before!" Misuto exclaims animatedly as he stares at the Pirate ship and the droves of Pirate Ninja's...Ninja Pirates...or whatever the fuck they are, as if a person can even be both he thinks. What a fucking abomination! 

Misuto nosedives into his one and only true home, the water. The weight of Tina, the giant meat cleaver blade on his back, makes his swim more arduous, but that's what love is about right he figures, being able to accept the one you love ven with their own faults. Misuto unfurls the hefty Tina from his back while underwater. 

I forgive you for being a thick bitch he tells the sword before stabbing it into the outer hull of the boat and then kicking his feet to propel him along the side of the boat, whole slicing along the the hull. He opens up a sizable slash he figures but the effort makes his arms burn. As he reaches the bow of the ship, he springs upwards out of the water and grabs hold of the railing, pulling himself over and flopping onto the deck. 

He lands sprawled out in front of three Pirate Ninjas who brandish cutlasses, bandannas, and eyepatches, you know all that stereotypical Pirate bullshit, one of them even has a talking parrot perched on his right shoulder. They glare menacingly at Misuto. 

*"ARRRRRGH!!"* they grunt in unison. 

What the fuck kind of Pig Latin shit is that!? Misuto thinks to himself. Well, when in Konoha he thinks....

"Well motherfuckin AAAARRRGH to you too!!" Misuto responds with a laugh. The Pirate Ninja's rush him and Misuto leaps to his feet, brandishing Tina about to meet their swinging cutlasses in a clash of steel on steel, the sound is like music to Misuto's ears. 

"SQAWK! Polly want a cracker!" chortles the bright red and green Parrot. Misuto quickly leans his head towards it and bits its head off with his shark teeth, causing blood to spurt out of the stump of the Parrot's neck. 
*
"ARRRRGH!! NOOOO!! POLLY!!!!" * screams the Pirate who was bearing the Parrot.

Misuto spits back the Parrot's bloody severed head right into the Pirates face. 


"MISUTO WANT A CRACKER ARRRRRRGGGH!!!" Misuto screams like a mental patient as he lops the man's head off with Tina. 

*Iwagakure/On the Mountain...*
Higuma grins as Hakumei inevitably attempts to escape from the mud prison. The boys path is a linear and easy to predict path as he flies through the air like a sitting duck. The bandit leader has to hand it the little cunt, he's got gumption alright and tenacity...but he's also dumb as rocks. because afterall only an idiot would seek to keep pounding his head on a brick wall. 

"Prolongiing the inevitable is still just prolonging the inevitable you little cunt!" Higuma grumbles. 

Before Hakumei even lands on the ground Higuma prepares himself to end this battle in one fast flurry. He quickly reaches into his leather duster and pulls out a dozen very sharp and rusty nails. Unlike the first nails he used thee ones have a special little poison of his own devise. He uses it often on his female victims just before he has his way with them. Within five minutes of exposure the poison will cause a person to lose all sense of orientation and balance, a minute later completely using all voluntary muscle movement.  

Higuma throws the nails into the air with a flick of his wrist and they each land into the earth business end down in a neat little row. Then he slams both his brass knuckles fists palm down against the nails, blasting into the earth like hammers, guiding the nails with his chakra, The bandit leader charges at both Hakumei and Honz. He sends a handful of nails flying upwards like little missile between them to separate the two. 

"Hmmm....who do I start with first!" Higuma snarls, spittle flying out of his mouth. He quickly sends the full barrage of the rest of his needles directed at Honz who he sees as the bigger threat. Higuma then moves in on Hakumei at his fullest speed, executing his most potent taijutsu, the true reason why he is the most feared man on this mountain. 
*
"Multi-Connecting Fist and Leg!"*

Higuma suddenly let's loose with a flurry of punches in a widespread, almost in a gatling gun like fashion, then follows it up with kicks, again in a wide fast moving spread. Each punch and kick becomes even faster and harder to predict.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 20, 2009)

*Team Suna - Domflamingos ship*

"How intriguing, A little girl." Kurohara said as he looked at the haughty child. His orders were simple however. Kill all pirates save all the children. Kurohara approached *Haruka*. 

"You are to come with us child. I shall try to stave off as many of the attacks as I can." he said coldly and turned his back on her assuming she would follow him off the ship.

__________________________________________________

*Ike - Gryphon pirates.*

Ike looked down at the mass of shinobi that were gathering. The asian women came out.

*"Yay! It's Lucy thai and Sora Aoi!"* Ike said excitedly, *"Hiiiii!"* Two of the girls momentarily looked around and smiled at Ike. 

*"Captain! I wanna be a cannonball again! Fire me from the cannon!"* he said jumping up and down, getting a little too excited and fell over the edge of the crows nest.

*"Kenrou kori!!"* he said suddenly activating his jutsu that gave him a stone armor as he crashed through the wooden deck  and held on to the edge, looking up at Petero. *"So can you fire me outta the cannon. Gotta killl the evil shinobi, cos they're evil....and smelly...and....stuff."*

"Not just yet Ike, they have jounin's there, you do that you'll get turned into midget hummus." Petero said

*"Aww. Fine I'll wait. But I'll do stuff!!"* Ike walked to the edge of the boat and saw the mass of people. *"I HOPE NONE OF YOU HAVE ICE CREAM!!"* he shouted at them. Enemy or not, dropping your icecream was the most harrowing thing that could ever happen to you. Ike took in a deep breath and pulled off a few handseals in quick succession.

*"Gaia's destruction."* he said. suddenly a massive, almost tsunami of mud came at the approaching shinobi. They were bunched fairly close together so did not take up too much stamina. The mud wave cast a shadow over the group, before suddenly turning to stone, about to crush them.


_______________________________________

*Team 7 - Megumi.*

Megumi held back a little timidly as the shinobi charged forward to the ship with the giant face on it. She watched as a small figure fell out of the crow's nest 

"Oh! I hope he's ok..." she said. There was a plethora of familiar faces from Konoha. She recognised and knew a few of them. "Hikaru's here! Ah and so's Kazuma. Now's probably not the best time for reunions though." she smiled.

"Um, I'll stay back, I'm not too good with hand to hand to hand combat. Koyaiba and Yuki are much much better at that. I'll support." she said, referring to her genjutsu and Yamanaka ability. "If you manage to hold one of them, I can use my ability to get into their body and try and find the children." She said to her team mates

Her training had always taught her not to be in the front lines and to never charge ahead unless it was an emergency. She took a few step back and it was then that she noticed it had gotten darker, and heard something about ice cream. She looked up and saw the mud and then in another blink of the eye, stone. None of her jutsus could help and all she could do was dodge backwards, however the spread of the incoming stone was bigger than she could outrun. Megumi scrambled for dear life.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 20, 2009)

*Lyra Sunameko; The Melancholy Crew*

Team Kirigakure with their excellent teamwork as always deviated from one another taking their own path. Lyra explored the massive ship eating fodder left and right. *"GET HER!" *One of the pirates called out charging forth sword in hand.* SHNK!* Biting unto the sword the girl broke it in two without a problem. Quickly turning on her heels she impaled the pirate with the broken piece of the sword that hung in her mouth. Grabbing his body she began to scarf down the man who was still alive.

"LEMME OUT!" He called out as she pulled him more and more into her gullet. *"SHES EATING HIM!" *"_SHES A DEMON!"_ The pirate crew called out as they watched their friend get swallowed whole. "Burp" Lyra let out a blech as she picked her teeth with her pink. "Whose next" Lyra said turning her attention to the now frighten group of pirates. "Such gluttony and that chakra" A figure spoke rising from the sea of men who began to part.

"Teddy Bushido!" The men of the melancholy crew cheered out as the man bear thing made it's appearence.



"What the?" Even Lyra was dumbfounded by the man's appearence. "In the name of captain Sue Melancholy I will not allow you to leave this ship alive" Grabbing the tapered hilt of his sword he lowered his stance trying to pick out a weak spot from the girl. "YOU WANT S-" *SLASSH!* Before she could even finish her sentence the Jinchuuriki was sliced across the stomach. Blood spewed from the wound along with a gyser of blood shooting from her mouth.

Splattering all over the wooden floor Lyra turned to see her attacker who was already resheathing his sword. "So you managed to survive" Teddy Bushido said giving her a small glance. "He's fast" Lyra thought cupping her wound with her hand. "I'll be sure to make the next one count" Bushido said retaking his samurai stance, He was aiming to kill this time. *"SHOW HER WHOSE BOSS BUSHIDO!" *The crewmen cheered one hoping to see the man's skill in all it's splendor.

"It's over!" Dissapearing in a blur he headed towards the girl. "I GOTTA DO-"

*SSHNNNK!!!*

The blood rained down as her shoulder had been the victim of his swords hungry blade. The red liquid staining her shirt. "So you managed to move at the last second. Impressive" Teddy Bushido complimented the girl's speed as she laid on the floor writhing in pain. "Tell me little girl, I must know before I kill you" Bushido said resheathing his sword. "Hak" Blood splattered from her mouth as Lyra struggled to move. "Why does you're chakra feel so ominous. Tell me are you a demon?" Teddy asked curious of the girls true identity.

"Demon..." The girl fought with the word as she begun to slip out of consciousness. "Demon..." The word replaying in her head as she imagined herself sinking away in an endless ocean. She reached forward but the light at the surface was out of her reach getting darker the deeper she went. The bubbles had the right state of mind as they left her body to sink as they raced to the top hoping to find that everlasting light.

She had failed to find love. The village she hailed from saw her as nothing more then a weapon, Though Lyra didn't show it...She was tormented inside. All she wanted was what everyone seem to take for granted. Loving Parents, A home, A warm bed to go to sleep in. To have someone to look after her and chase away to superstitous nightmares that seem to plague all children. To find her own everlasting light. Everything seemed dark and cold as she continued sinking deeper into that ocean.

The water applying pressure to her chest making hard to breathe. She tried to call out but nothing came out, The bubbles that escaped her mouth raced even faster to escape the encroaching darkness. "I just want a mom....a dad" She began to think to herself as she finally stopped fighting the ocean's gravitational pull to the eternal abyss. "I just wanted to go to sleep in a bed. I never wanted to be seen as a monster. IT WAS NEVER MY CHOICE! THEY NEVER ASKED ME HOW I FELT!" Her voice boomed out in her mind as she finally settled to the bottom of the coraless ocean.

For the first time in a long while Lyra broke down and cried...The tears escaping from her eyes forming into bubbles as they ballooned their way up to the surface. *"Lyra"* A deep and monstrous voice called out from the dark abyss reaching the girls soul. "Whose their?" She looked around communicating with the aid of telepathy. "*I am here. I was always here"* The voice resonated around. "Whose their!" She called out, She needed to know if she was alone. *"If you wish to find me, Then open you're heart to me"* The voice coaxed as a massive door began to be seen.

The door was made of granite and millions of screaming faces of sailors who drowned decorated. Lyra stepped closer as the voice continued to guide her *"Free me and I will give you happiness" *Wrapping her small hand around the massive door's handle she felt an omnious chakra run through her. "Happiness" She merely repeated as she tried to open the door. "Hey wake up" A foreign voiced called out as she struggled to open the door. "Hey wake up!" The voice interrupted again. "Happiness" Lyra thought as she finally managed to open the door a crack. "WAKE UP!"

Her eyes sprang open to find herself by kids in ragged clothes locked away in a sturdy prison hold. "Where am I?" Lyra asked looking around.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*With Misuto...*
As Misuto renders off the head of another Pirate Ninja, sending his soul to whatever Pirate or Ninja hell there may be, he drops the business end of his sword down onto the deck. The weight of the blade makes it tiring to use it for extended amounts of time, even for a guy like him who's strength is higher then normal for his age.  

"Tina I love how you just push me to my limits..." he coos softly towards the blade, about to rub against the blade right there and then but but suddenly one of the downed Pirates grabs his right ankle and stabs him with a dagger. 

Misuto snarls in fury and lifts the man up by his throat, slapping away his dagger and headbutting him twice in a row. The Pirate in a semi daze appears odd to Misuto, besides his broken face of course. He wears a Pirate hat and an eyepatch but yet he also wears a ninja mask on his face, and wears those gay Ninja sandals. Misuto glares at him...

"What the fuck is wrong with ya huh?!" he growls, "What are you a Pirate or a Ninja?!" 

*"AAAAARGH!"* the pirate groans back. 

"Arrrgh!? Arrgh ain't no word I ever heard of!!!" Misuto screams at him. 

*BLAM!*

He begins slamming the Pirate face into the railing over and over again. 

"PICK A SIDE!!"

*BLAM!*

"ARE YOU A PIRATE OR A NINJA?!"

*BLAM!*

"YOU CAN'T BE BOTH!!!"

*BLAM!*

"Arrrgh..." the Pirate moans weakly before breathing his last breath and heading to Davey Jones Ninja Locker. 

Misuto shakes his head in disbelief at the mans persistence, his enthusiasm. He stares at his Pirate regalia and then comes to a decision, which he will most likely regret later on. "Man I gotta what see what this arrgh shit is all about!"  

Misuto leaps onto the railing with a Pirate hat over his head, a black eyepatch over his left eye, and a decapitated Parrot tied to his left shoulder, he had bitten off the head. 

"ARRRGH!!! I'm gonna be the next Pirate Ninja King....er Mizukage....uh whatever....OH FUCK IT!!!!!!!" he screams before diving madly into a group of Pirate Ninja's and engaging in a brutal and bloody close quarters fight with them.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 20, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Kusa*
> 
> _1 week prior_
> 
> ...



*Sakura Kusanagi; Melancholy Crew*

Drawing in her lungs expanded.

Each breathe with careful precision as she practiced her martial arts stance safely in her quaters. Running a ship with a forgetful captain Isn't the easiest of taks and Sakura found it better to get away from time to time. "The way of the Hadouken (Rasengan  ) is to concentrate all of you're fighting spirit, All of you're hopes and unleashing in one giant BURST!" Pushing her hands out the shockwave from the jutsu pushed everything in her room backwards.

*KRABOOM!*

A giant hole formed from the impact as smoke arose. "SAKURA!" Sue's voice could be heard as Sakura jumped up. "Oh no Sue's gonna be mad, He's always telling me not to practice on a ship. But I mean where sailing almost all year where else am I suppose to practice. That man takes me for granted I should march up there and tell him what's what" Sakura said to herself dreading what kinda of reprocussions her Hadouken practice could hold. "SAKURA!" Sue's voice boomed again. "Coming!" Sakura called out with tears in her eyes.

"Please don't punish, Please don't punish me" Sakura thought to herself as she ran up to Sue's quaters. The last time she had damaged the ship with her hadouken practice she was forced row the entire boat by herself. Needless to say it was quite the laborious punishment. Finally reaching the top Sakura collapsed to her knees bowing. "Sorry Sue I didn't mean to wreck the ship again, I just really wanted to practice my Hadouken. I mean we're always sailing and you're always like "Sakura don't practice on board" and I'm like "But Please Sue Can't I just practice one time" and then you're like "No cuz Im a big doodoo head" Well maybe not in those lines but -"

"SHUT UP!" Sue said getting a headache from Sakura's rant. Pointing over he asked "Why are they attacking us? Sakura got up to her feet and looked over. "HEY STOP ATTACKING US!" She called out and then "NO!" The response caught her off guard. "Okay crew listen up we can't let these guys ruin Sue's ships are ya with me!" She said over the intercom. *"YAAAAAH!!"* The crew could be heard from the bottom. "THEN LET'S GET THEM!" Sakura chanted out.* "YAAHH!!!"* The pirates called out as fighting could be heard. As Sakura was about to leave Sue called her back in.

"Hey Sakura after this is done you know you're punishment right" He said playing with the debris of the cube in his hand. "Row the bow?" Sakura asked with tears in her eyes. "Mmmhmm" he merely said nodding up and done. "Aye captain" With that she went off to fight off the Ninja threat. "Hopefully someone kills me on this mission" She thought as she went down with tears.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

With Shou-

One of the Pirate Ninja?s charged him, the shinobi raised his leg and locked the mans neck between his thigh and calf, then stabbed his temple with his tanto causing blood to spray everywhere. ?I? I thought the fire nation shinobi were against killing?.? One of the men lets out. ?Yeah, those pussies would beat you into submission.? Shou dropped the dead body and spun his tanto around. ?But we?re mist shinobi?s asshole, Hell, when we finish with you guys we?ll probably just kill em! Hahahahaha!? Shou laughed, he thought the plan was amusing. 

He hated his team, he hated his teacher, But battle, There was something about the thrill of battle. It turned a slacker into a demon, The blood, The carnage, The ever lingering smell of death. ?Yeah, Screw it.? Shou held up his hand and motioned for the pirates to attack him. He?d seen Misuto on the ship, But he didn?t care about that crazed fuck. ?I?ll just slaughter the lot of em before he can.? Shou smirked. 

?GET HIM MEN!? As they charge, Shou tossed his Tanto into the air, then quickly threw a pocket full of Kunai up as well, he then made his hand signs and before they got to close, he shouted out. ?Soushuuha no jutsu!? The tanto and the blades seemed to hover in the air, with a wave of his hand they all flew into the crowd of pirate ninja?s, stabbing their shouts, hands, stomachs, anything that was in their way. Shou rushed forward and grabbed his tanto from another mans gut. ?See ya nameless ass!? With that, he pulled his blade upwards, cutting through the mans chest and out of his shoulder. ?It?s good to be a shinobi.?

With Lex-

?Alright, That was kinda gross.? He commented on the fact that Agito?s arm was now covered in, well, Brown town?s special. ?Uhh? do you want to go wash your hand now or something? I?m pretty sure it?s a good idea to get that stuff off of you rather quickly??


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Honz grunted, pulling the kid out of the trap. However, he couldn't do much of anything else, as he dispersed into smoke. His time was up, and now Akira was about as good as dead if they didn't wrap it up soon.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 20, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within Thunder Mountain, Higuma's Hall...*

[DISREGARD PLEASE]


----------



## Cjones (Dec 20, 2009)

Kayo went back and forth with the asian bikini clad women. She ducked one of their swords swing placing a hard kick her in stomach only to get bombarded by two more of the women. They double teamed her one roundhousing her in the face and then the other punching her straight in the jaw. "WHO THE HELL THOUGHT YOU HOW TO FIGHT LIKE THAT! BETTER YET HOW CAN YOU FIGHT IN BIKINI'S!" Kayo screamed annoyed that they were able to keep up with her as good as they were.

She wanted another go at them as she picked herself up off the ground. A dark shadow grew over her ever steady catching Kayo's attention. She looked up and with fear on her eyes as a huge stone wave began to descend upon the group that was going to infiltrate the ship with the man's face that had balls for chins. "Ah...hell...shit, shit, shit, shit, shit!" Kayo began saying as she started to run for her life. There was no out running this wave as it came closer and closer to ground. Soon Kayo began thinking about her life and how short it was. "I never even got to, have my first buffet..." She thinks to herself.

Just when all seemed lost another gaint shadow loomed over Kayo in the direction she was running. Thinking it just wasn't her day today and that she was going to die. This gaint shadow was a huge water wave that toppled over the stone wave by some good 4 feet. On top of the wave rode *Albel and his team* ready for action. The water wave and the stone wave collided with each other with Albel's coming out on top. "Alright you little tards! Storm the ship I'll handle things out here!" He screamed to all the genin in the area.

On the boat sat Petero laughing more haughtly than before. "Good, another water user for me to test my skills against. I haven't had this much fun since I did that commercial on diabebes."

_Flashback..._
_"Hi, Petero here and I have type 1 diabebes. My diabebes had gotten so bad that I use to suddenly wonder out looking for my fix....oh I'm sorry a needle to inject myself with for my sugar probable. It had gotten to the point that I use to blank out all of a sudden and forget what I was doing. One time last week I struck my wife, but then I found out that my wife had been visiting her mother for a week. So...who the hell did I hit?....Huh-what do you mean this is an alzheimer commercial? Who the hell talks about diabebes in an alzheimer commercial?...Oh that's it!" 

Petero stepped off the plat form and began charging the director tackling him out of his seat and began brutally beating him. *"Someone help!"* A crew member yelled *"This woman needs an ambulance."* Petero paused and looked at the director up and down. "You mean he needs an ambulance." He said in disbelief. *"Quick she's going into labor.'* Another said from the background. "You mean he's going into labor...oh crap!"_
_End..._


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2009)

*Team 7:*

"Um, I'll stay back, I'm not too good with hand to hand to hand combat. Koyaiba and Yuki are much much better at that. I'll support." she said, referring to her genjutsu and Yamanaka ability. "If you manage to hold one of them, I can use my ability to get into their body and try and find the children." She said to her team mates.

"Right." Koyaiba muttered tersely. He shifted his weight to the balls of his feet and charged forward. 

Right now, Koyaiba was focused. This was their first big mission, and he was determined not to screw it up. People were counting on him.

Plus, they could probably be killed out here, in dozens of horrible ways. Might as well play it safe. "Shishi Rendan!" Koyaiba roared, kicking one pirate into the air. He grabbed the man by the shirt and threw him back down to earth before dragging the weakly resisting pirate over to Megumi. "Go! I'll cover you!" He shouted, punching one of the charging pirates in the face.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 20, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Kayo went back and forth with the asian bikini clad women. She ducked one of their swords swing placing a hard kick her in stomach only to get bombarded by two more of the women. They double teamed her one roundhousing her in the face and then the other punching her straight in the jaw. "WHO THE HELL THOUGHT YOU HOW TO FIGHT LIKE THAT! BETTER YET HOW CAN YOU FIGHT IN BIKINI'S!" Kayo screamed annoyed that they were able to keep up with her as good as they were.
> 
> She wanted another go at them as she picked herself up off the ground. A dark shadow grew over her ever steady catching Kayo's attention. She looked up and with fear on her eyes as a huge stone wave began to descend upon the group that was going to infiltrate the ship with the man's face that had balls for chins. "Ah...hell...shit, shit, shit, shit, shit!" Kayo began saying as she started to run for her life. There was no out running this wave as it came closer and closer to ground. Soon Kayo began thinking about her life and how short it was. "I never even got to, have my first buffet..." She thinks to herself.
> 
> Just when all seemed lost another gaint shadow loomed over Kayo in the direction she was running. Thinking it just wasn't her day today and that she was going to die. This gaint shadow was a huge water wave that toppled over the stone wave by some good 4 feet. On top of the wave rode *Albel and his team* ready for action. The water wave and the stone wave collided with each other with Albel's coming out on top. "Alright you little tards! Storm the ship I'll handle things out here!" He screamed to all the genin in the area.



Serah starts of by tossing two kunai  at the pirates aiming towards and she does a double spinning kick to there faces knocking off the boat. She heads into the ships to find the cellar that the kids are being kept held in. She finds her self in the captains office and finds the cellar keys when she hears someone voice "You have heart little girl." she quickly turns around to see a spiky silvered haired boy around the age fifteen. "Why don't you just be a good girl and hand me those keys.

Serah quickly charges towards him and throws puches at him but he dodges all of them and she tries to kick him in the face but he dodges that to. he pushes her in the stomach with some type of electric push which sends her flying backwards but she lands on her feet and she shake's off the electric current running through left arm.

She charges toward him again with a sliding kick and he is able to dodge but Serah appears on his side and socks him in the jaw which sends him flying.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Misuto sprints along the deck of the boat, screaming AAAARGH! as he spins his beautiful Tina around in a mad dash. He yells stereotypical Piratey things every time he kills a Pirate Ninja, things like, "AVAST MI HEARTIES!!!" "BATTON THE HATCHES!!" "WHERE'S ME RUM?!" 

The spirit of the Pirate Ninja literally infects him. If you're an enemy in his way, you're screwed, if you're an innocent...well same deal, and if you're his comrade...he might just torture you first before killing you. 

Tina starts to tire out Misuto again so he straps her to his back, the slowness of his sword swings become apparent as a couple of scum Pirate Ninja's clip him the arms and legs. Misuto quickly notices a lone bloodstained cutlass that a dead Pirate holds in a literal death grip. 

"May I have that? ARRGH!" Misuto snarls with a chuckle. Boy this Pirate way of talking is pretty fucking badass he thinks to himself. He pries away the cutlass out of the man's cold dead hand and quickly brandishes it into the air. Just as Misuto is about to take on some more pirates suddenly out of nowhere a man flies straight though the wall by his side like a rag doll. Misuto spins around and see his sensei Kabure, his bloodlust in full tilt and his blade soaked with blood. 

"You!" Kabure grumbles. 

"ARRGH!" Misuto replies, still fully in his Pirate persona. Suddenly Kabure spins his blade about and chases after Misuto. 

"WHAT THE FUCK!!!!...arrgh..." Misuto yells, and quickly runs down the deck. Normally he'd be absolutely enthralled with the notion of fighting Kabure, but Misuto is no fool and knows this isn't the time nor place to get killed, especially when he and Tina haven't even gotten to know each other. 

"IT'S ME MISUTO!!!" the Genin screams at his sensei as he closes in from behind. Kabure however doesn't seem to recognize him though, perhaps thinking that he really is a pirate. This is not true however, Kabure knows very well its Misuto. 

Misuto turns a corner and sees Shou downing a group of Pirates. "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!! HEY ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!" his affectionate nickname for Shou. 

"Tell this fucker its me!!!"  he roars, running right at Shou like a freight train, and Kabure within inches of cutting Misuto down.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Mist...*
> Misuto sprints along the deck of the boat, screaming AAAARGH! as he spins his beautiful Tina around in a mad dash. He yells stereotypical Piratey things every time he kills a Pirate Ninja, things like, "AVAST MI HEARTIES!!!" "BATTON THE HATCHES!!" "WHERE'S ME RUM?!"
> 
> The spirit of the Pirate Ninja literally infects him. If you're an enemy in his way, you're screwed, if you're an innocent...well same deal, and if you're his comrade...he might just torture you first before killing you.
> ...




"You call me that, then expect me to help you." Shou stared at him blankly. "OI! CAP'N STUPID! HURRY UP AND KILL THAT PIRATE NINJA! HE OBVIOUSLY USED HENGE!" Shou shouts with a smirk on his face, he didn't really care whether or not Misuto lived or died, actually, him dying would make this a wonderful occasion, one to be celebrated with perhaps a red whine. 

moments before-

?Arrrggh.? The pirates slowly stand up and begin to pull the kunai from their bodies. ?I thought the fire nation shinobi didn?t try to kill other ninja.? They grumbled. ?Yeah, those pussies of the leaf might have let you guys just get beat down to a pulp and leave ya be. But I?m from the mist asshole, and I don?t care.? He grinned, blood covering his face. ?How bout we play a game.? Shou spins his tanto around, causing the blood to splatter on the ground. 

?Eenie, Meanie, Minie.? He moved his blade towards different men. ?Mo.? With that, Shou leaped forward and dug his blade into the man?s skull, quickly placing his feet on the falling corpse?s chest, shout jumped backward and elbowed another. Before they could react, once more Shou jabbed his tanto deep into a man?s gullet and sliced outward, gutting him like a fish. ?I hope you all learn a valuable lesson today.? Shou spun his blade around and let the blood fall to the floor.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Sand & Fire!!*

*Doflamingo Ship*

"Hey Charlie time to get up, Doflamingo has a job fer ya" One of the head pirate commands chucking a bottle in Charlie's direction. *WAP!* The bottle caught in mid air with one hand as the cork reached a mouth. Pulling out with her teeth Charlie began to gulp down the sweet rum before letting out an exaggerated sigh of relief. "Damn I was thristy" Charlie said as she looked at the fellow captain hanging from her sleeping arrangements.



"So who exactly do I have to kill?" Charlie asked with a smile on her face.

*Kabure Bakusatsu; Melancholy Crew*

"STAY STILL YOU FUCKING PIECE OF GARBAGE!" Kabure called out using the vibrations of his sword to extend it's range as he slashed away. A shockwave soon followed easily tearing through the wood hull of the ship ripping a few of the surrounding cabin walls to the side. "Quit it you fucking retard" Misuto arguged lopping a few bodies in half along the way. Showing off his shark like smirk Kabure stabbed through four pirates nearly reaching the Mist genin at the end.

Hoisting them up like shish kabab he feed Gear his chakra as the sword began to shake uncontrollably. A few of the pirates groan who had managed to survive the impaling, Watching with their eyes they saw the inner hammer of the sword beat inside like a jack hammer.

*BLAAAM!!*

The intense vibrations pulvarising them into nothing more then pools of blood as it rained down on the Mist jounin. Licking his lips he was now dyed all red. He knew Arlong would be pretty ticked off if Misuto died on the mission but he could always blame random pirates for his death afterall. Stamping the sword into the ground the same effect that destroyed the pirates followed. "Rip without conscious...GEAR!" As if responding to it's name the ground around it shot up in a whirlwind of shockwaves as the ground splintered and tore to pieces exposing the levels beneath.

Misuto would have fallen victim to the attack had he had not used the surrounding Pirates as a barracade. He was completly covered head to toe in their blood matching his sensei's appeal. Pointing Gear at Misuto Kabure smirked "Tell me Pirate Scum have any last words before I pulvarise you" He said licking the blood of his lips.

*Ryoumo Uchiha/Harei Chiridatsu; Doflamingo Ship*

The team had split up with Sousuke and Ayumi trying to cover the most ground fighting off fodder along the way. The genin were to find and free the captured kids. Ryoumo had gone off to do so however she had been followed by the Sand Jinchuuriki Harei. "Why the fuck are you following me?!" The Uchiha barked as she turned back to the horribly hidden Harei. Stepping out from his hiding spot Harei stared head on at Ryoumo as the sands swirled around him hungrily. "So you noticed me huh? You really are good"

"Or maybe you're just that horrible" Ryoumo said staring him down with her working eye. "Take it back bitch!" Harei called out the sand shooting up sharing his emotions. "Make me Sand Brat" Ryoumo said without thought merely keeping the same smug arrogant attitude she was famous for within the leaf. "YOU ASKED FOR IT!" Harei raced towards the Uchiha the sand running along side the walls ready to attack her from all sides.

*SWWOOSSH!!*

The sand swoop to the bottom ready to take her down as Ryoumo jumped into the air. Harei was above her ready to deliver a haymaker "Don't get cocky!" Harei screamed bringing down his fist only to have it blocked by Ryoumo's foot. Kicking him in the stomach in mid air the two gained distance as Ryoumo landed on her feet and the sand cushioned Harei's fall. Forming the Tiger seal the Uchiha was ready to prove herself "FIRE STYLE! FIREBALL JUTSU!" The flames rushed towards harei ready to plow into him.

*BOOOM!!*

The Flames dissapated as a wall of sand shot up blocking the move. *SSSSSS!!!* The wall of sand drizzled down pooling around Harei's feet. "You're fire won't work against me" Harei said with a smile. "Don't be too sure Sand Brat, The Uchiha's fans flames hotter then you'll ever know" Ryoumo said taking an offensive stance. "Hmph You're flame or my sand, Which is stronger?" Harei asked with his cocky smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*With Misuto...*
"Tell me Pirate Scum have any last words before I pulvarise you" Kabure asks the Misuto, licking the blood of his lips.

"I heard my mom gave you a blowjob.....arrrgh!" Misuto responds snarkily. 

Two things happen as Kabure brings his blood stained blade down to bear onto Misuto's head. First Misuto realizes that he hasn't changed his underwear in a week. Then he notices a barrel of rum beside him next to the railing. However it's not really rum, Misuto just can't read so well due to his learning disorder. His mother tried to drown him when he was five. 

The barrel really reads, _Gunpowder_, but the powder part has been scrawled off from all the wear and tear it seems. 

In that last split second Misuto grabs the wine barrel, hefting it in his arms and throws it up towards the Kabure's swift moving blade. It's so fast Misuto can't even dodge it, or use body substitution. 

"HAVE SOME RUM ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!" Misuto snarls in a final death throw of madness and laughter, preparing to ship off to Davey Jones Ninja locker. 

Kabure's Gear hits the rum barrel, which is really a gunpowder barrel, so fast and with such vibrating force that it creates an ignition. 

*BABOOOOM! *

A sizable fireball explodes and shred that particular section of the deck. You can just make out a cursing and screaming missile fly through the railing and hit the water. Meanwhile Kabure, easily protecting himself from the blast leans over the crushed railing. He frowns as he sees Misuto's familiar blue hair spike up to the surface a second later.

"Lucky bastard!" Kabure mutters.  He doesn't even bother to check if Misuto is out of it or not. Such is the way of the Mist, to eat or be eaten. Let the gods sort out the rest. 

Meanwhile Misuto suddenly stirs and shifts his front side upwards, coughing up water. 

"Arrrrrrrgh...." he mumbles dispassionately, feeling every part of his literally exploding with pain. The right side of his face and his right arm is also charred black. However he manages to float on the water nonetheless with a natural ability, honed from years of swimming in the water.  

"Oh excuse me!" exclaims a rather nerdy voice. 

Misuto turns his head and sees a very nerdy looking Pirate Ninja floating on a piece of driftwood...

Misuto turns towards him remaining quiet, looking at the boy with some kind of horrific zombie visage. 

The nerdy Pirate nervously shifts his glasses over his nose and chuckles awkwardly, "Well um....you see...um...Pirate's don't really say _argh_...the um...proper pronunciation is _arrrrrrrr_!" he corrects Misuto. 

"Well ain't that something." 

*PAPOW!*

Misuto quickly smashes the boy in the face with his right fist and strangles him by the throat. 

"The more you know..." he grumbles.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 20, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha VS Harei Chiridatsu!!*

*Ryoumo VS Harei; Doflamingo Ship*

*Ryoumo Uchiha*
*BODY:* 20 
*SPIRIT:* 32 
*MIND: *21 
*Speed (Body+spirit):* 52
*Accuracy (Body+mind):* 41
*Chakra control (Mind+Spirit):* 53

*Harei Chiridatsu*
*BODY:* 35 
*SPIRIT: *25 
*MIND: *30 
*Speed (Body+spirit): *60
*Accuracy (Body+mind):* 65
*Chakra control (Mind+Spirit):* 55

"Get Ready Cause Here I Come!" Harei waved his hands in an X like motion commanding the sand to attack Ryoumo from both sides. *SSSSS!!!* The Sand's charging forward towards the Uchiha Ryoumo flipped backwards trying to stay out of the sands range. Inching closer and closer keeping up with her Movements Ryoumo jumped up only to see the sand quickly forming together into one giant fist. *BAAM!!!* The concentrated sand pounding into her sending her into the next room.

Calling his sand back Harei ran forward making sure to finish off the Uchiha. "Where'd she go?" Harei asked looking around as they had entered the rum storage of the ship. *SKREEE!!!* The sound of snaking wire could be heard as it vined itself around the sand genin's ankle. "WHAT THE?!" Harei called out as Ryoumo's voice could be heard. "Over here!" Turning to it he Saw Ryoumo standing on the cieling of the room using her Chakra to hold her up. "Substitution!" Harei called out looking towards where he thought he had hit Ryoumo only to be standing in a puddle of liquor.

The shining wire holding unto numerous explosive tags like a clothesline. "Feel the flames!" Ryoumo called out as the explosive tags where quickly eaten. "SHIT!" Harei thought followed by the massive explosion.

*BOOOOOM!!!*

Rocking the ship the walls where bursted clean through as numerous flames could be seen feeding away at the ship. However Ryoumo's attack didn't pan out as she hoped as a ball of sand laid where Harei was. "He incased himself in it!" Ryoumo thought to herself as the swirling sands revealed a safe harei eating away the stray flames. "I'LL SHOW YOU WHAT I CAN DO!" Harei called out as the sand shot up pounding away Ryoumo with hundreds of sand punches.

*BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM

KRK KRK KRK KRK*

The cieling giving way to each hit that pounded away at the Uchiha until finally.

*KKRRKKBAAM!!*

The girl shot up taking out a few pirates along the way, Before she could stray to far Harei caught her by the ankle with his sand whipping her back down unto the ship. "I'M NOT FINISHED!" Ryoumo called out as blood decorated her skin. Slicing away at the sand she freed herself bouncing off the wall, The Uchiha delivered a powerful kick that was met by Harei's ungiving sand. Forming a hand the sand try to regrab Ryoumo.

Flipping backwards the girl took out a windmill shuriken. "SHADOW SHURIKEN JUTSU!" She called out shooting the giant shuriken towards the genin. The shuriken was far to fast for Harei's sand as it ripped at his abdomen causing him to fall back some. Ryoumo formed the tiger seal ready to show off her latest jutsu when a cackling laugh could be heard. Turning their attention to the source Charlie could be seen standing at the doorway.

"My my already fighting amongst each other" Charlie said taking a swig of rum. "Who the hell are you?" Harei said getting back up to his feet as the sand helped him up. "Me? Oh I'm the one whose going to kill both of you. But you can call me charlie" She said with that wicked smile of hers.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 20, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within Thunder Mountain, Higuma's Hall...*

Pain. Hakumei was feeling lots of it. He was being pounded to a measure he'd never felt in his life. It quickly turned from a normal beating to a massacre against his body. After the puncturing of his feet and the wound in his side, he wasn't sure how much more he could take. It was just so much, so much agony. Then the final punch made impact with his chest, being the hardest of all of them. It was so hard in fact, that it sent him crashing into the stone wall behind him.

Barely able to move, Hakumei tilted his head to the side, watching Sparrow finishing off the last few bandits with her one capable arm. Grab the herb and run, he though. Before he focuses on you!


----------



## Michellism (Dec 20, 2009)

*Lyra's Story Pt 1*

*Lyra Sunameko;Kirigakure*

_One of the first things about the Sanbi that easily distinguishes it from the other Bijuu is it's lack of intelligence. The Sanbi is unable to communicate with humans by speech. It does not understand language and is not capable of thinking at a level high enough to learn to speak as are the other bijuu. Like many other animals, the Sanbi really has only one interest... Food... However to quench its unquenchable appetite, it will act violently. On many occasions, it has been known to sink humongous ships, eatting all of the passengers alongside the sunken ship. For this reason, it has become feared as the Demon of the Sea.

Lyra just like the demon that houses her body has her own story as well tracing back to Kirigakure. Eight years ago thats when it began..._

*Eight Years Ago; Kairi Orphanage; Kirigakure*

Far off from the drowning mist of the bloody village known as Kirigakure stood a stury wooden house known for it's bright yellow roof. Around it laid a broken stone fence that circled the house as it declined down from a hill. We see a much younger Lyra wearing clean clothes, Her hair much shorter then it is now ends around the nape of neck. Standing over a coy fish pound she traces their movements above with her hovering hand. 

*SPPLASSHH!!*

Kicking the water up with her fingers the bright colored fish manages to weave her attempts at catching it swimming away to it's family. "Dammit that's the fourth time today" Lyra pouted as she rested her hands against her face. "I'm never going to beat Shinji at this rate" Lyra bemoaned her situation flicking off a stray rock with her index finger into the pound. 

*sploot...*

The pebble sank to the bottom leaving only ripples behind. "Lyra" The kindness of the voice able to heal wounds as Lyra turns around to greet it. Standing be for her is a middle aged woman with long blonde hair tied in the end with a bright blue ribbon. Her clothes that of a merchant as carries a load of laundry into the house. Putting down the heavy basket she rolled up her sleeve standing over the pond and without effort completed what Lyra could not

*Swwiisshh*

The Coy fish moved around in her hand before being released back into the palm. "You can't just dive at it You gotta feel for the right time" Kairi said watching the fish go on back. "Whoa" Lyra merely thought amazed at what she could do. "Now come on you'll be late for dinner" Kairi said picking up the laundry basket as she headed back on home. Giving the pond one more look Lyra nodded and went back into the house with Kairi.

*Dinner Time; Kairi Orphanage; Kirigakure*

Children's laughter could be heard from the house around this time. Despite not being biologically related the whole house saw one another as family. "Pass the dumplings!" A loud raspy voice bellowed out belonging to a short blonde spiky hair boy. His clothes where extremely baggy cept save for a small hat he has worn since he was a baby and in fact is two sizes to small for him. "Why don't you say please Shinji it's the least you can do" Lyra barked from the other side of the table.

"NOOOOO Bhe beast bew pan bo bis beat ba bood" (The least you can do is eat the food) The boy shouted back his mouth full to bursting with food. "I'm not hungry" Lyra merely stated, She really had no appetitte and would explain her small frame. "GULP! Ingrate" Shinji accused the girl after swallowing his food. "Now now no fighting" Kairi butted in trying to place peace maker. "Yeah let's just enjoy Kairi-chans food" One of the other girls called out biting into a biscuit. Lyra and Shinji smiled and nodded.

*KNOCK KNOCK KNOCK*

The booming authorotative knocks on the door ending the family moment. Kairi got up to her feet to check the door. Opening it revealed none other then Kirigakure Ninja, Stepping outside she closed the door behind. "What do you think they want with Lyra" An obese boy asked balancing his food on his stomach. "Who knows but if they try anything funny Ill kick their ass" Shinji barked out defensevly. "Yeah" Lyra nodded agreeing with Lyra. Moments passed and finally she came in. "Lyra we need to talk" Kairi merely said.

_From there on the little orphans life would never be the same_


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

With Shou-

"Well... That was interesting." He stood with a blank look on his face, noting the fact that most of the deck was destroyed and well, odds are most the pirate's had been taken out by now. "I wonder if we even really have to work anymore." He smirked, throwing his tanto into the air and then catching it. "Better make my way down stairs, probably some kinda... i dunno.... Something... I'm gonna put explosives on the ship. that about sums up my plan." He shrugged and headed down the hole in the deck, Trying to see just what was up and where was who. 

"Alright, Plan A. Blow up the ship, beat up the shark sage.. possibly force said sage to be my slave. Plan B. Blow up the ship, Kill hokage, take over konoha, THEN force shark sage into slavery. Plan B's always better then plan A, i don't know why." He rubbed his chin and hid behind a crate once he heard something stirring. Shou slowly peaked his head out and noticed a cage with a bunch of kids in it, and Lyra. "Guh.. crazy bitch." He saw the young kids faces, the image of a boy who looked remarkably like a young shou flashed in his mind. "Sons of bitches, messin with kids..." Shou snarled. "I'll fuckin kill em all."


----------



## Cjones (Dec 20, 2009)

*Minori/Konoha*
A large explosion rocked the pirate ship they stood upon as Minori dispatched the cannon fodder pirates left and right. A huge cloud of smoke rose up by the far side of the boat to her right. After effortlessly disptaching 10 ninja pirates Minori was on her way to see if any body were hurt, because of the explosion. A deep gruff voice began to laugh something akin to a maniac as a tall dark shadow was basically ecplising the sun where she stood.

Quickly Minori jumped back sliding across the wood floor to look at her new opponent. Even she one who's emotions hardly showed and never seemed surprise was in shock at the sight before her. It was a woman, but more like a beast of a woman with green hair and a very long nose. She literally had a good 4 feet over Minori who wasn't that short to begin with being a little over 6 feet. This woman was a disgusting creature and just by looking at her you could tell she was morbidly obese.

 The giant of a woman reached behind her pulling out a rolling pin just as large as she. With a swing the force behind it was enough to level the rest of the ship where the explosion happend. *"I madam Endive shall get rid of you!"*

*Kayo*/*Albel*
"Don't run sensei their just bikini clad women!" Kayo yelled to Neiko who was probable to far gone to even hear her. The women began ripping off pieces of clothing and some were even running around in their brithday suits. Kayo's mouth hung ajar as she looked at how free sprirted these women were and at the same time extremely dangerous.

"Pay attention!" She heared a voice yell to hear which was followed by a headless body. "Gah, your not even my student why am I even saving you?" Kayo looked up to see Albel towering over her with a frown on his face. "Your the guy who came in on the wave right? Al-Al-Albel-sensei, yea that's it! Albel-sensei could you use your water style to propel me into the air?" Kayo asked. The raven haired jonin at first just scoffed at her request not even wanting to help her, she's not his sutdent. Then a thought about a very pissed off Hokage appeared in his mind nagging him about something. He'd be damn if he would go through that again.

"Gah, alright brace yourself...and consider this your only favor from me." He told her. Kayo did as she was told bracing herself to be shot into the air, but not before expanded herself. Albel began to concentrate and with a clap a huge geyser of water shot Kayo high into the air above Petero's boat.

"Cannon Boulder!" Kayo screamed through the air as she was hot upward into the air. By just looking it would seem that Kayo was rolling down an invisible road straight toward the ship. She came thundering down into into the ship from the side. Kayo kept rolling until she jumped to her feet and took in her surrondings. "Seems...I'm in the lower part of the ship. Okay now it's time to find those children."

*Gryphon Crew*
*"Petero sir!"* 4 crew members saluted as she began walking by. *"What are you orders sir!"* They asked assuming the position military style. "Prepare the cannons! Make sure you bring out the special made one for my little friend, or my own personal mini-me" He said pointing his pinky to his mouth. "We'll teach these...what ever they are to blow up our ship". He ordered as he ascended some steps to get to a higher vantage point. 

"Hahaha...I said blow".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*With Misuto...*
Misuto drifts face up in the water, laying back and easily coasting along the waves. He's suddenly come to a decision that being a Pirate is overrated as he slowly drifts towards the ship from which they are to allegedly rescue any hostages. 

However in the Mist village there is no such thing as a Hostage. Show any self respecting Mist ninja a hostage and they'll show you a meat shield in return. 

*PLONK!*

The top of Misuto's head bashes up against the hull of the wrecked Pirate ship. "FUCKIN, MOTHERF-" Misuto utters all kinds of imaginable curses and even invents some new ones. Honestly he just felt like floating along peacefully on his soft bed of water, but then the sounds of crying children echoes out of the porthole just above him. 

Misuto jerks his head up towards the porthole like a bloodhound suddenly catching its scent. "Those sound like rug rats!"  He quickly takes out two kunai and digs them into the wooden hull, and climbs up to the glass port hole. It should be just about big enough to allow him to crawl into it he figures. Misuto presses his face up to the glass, making his face expand and contort and causing the glass to steam as he peers inside. 

What the fuck do we have here?! he muses. 

Misuto's eyes are suddenly drawn towards a very sedate Lyra tucked away in the cage. JOYGASM!!!! Misuto screams in his mind.

*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK!*

Misuto knocks on the porthole glass, beckoning his teammate Shou to let him in. 

"Little pig, little pig please let me in!" Misuto says with a laugh before smashing the porthole glass with his right fist. Some glass shards get stuck in his knuckles but he ignores them. In fact they'll help if he needs to punch someone out. Misuto throws Tina in first and then awkwardly wriggles through the porthole glass and lands inside the stockade in a crouching position. 

Misuto rushes at the cage and slams his fists against the bars. All the children in the cage quickly scream and lean away from the bars. 

"C'MON SHOW ME THAT MONSTER!!!" he yells at Lyra, "SHOW ME THE REAL BLOODLUSTED BEAST SO WHEN I DROWN YOU I CAN SET YOU FREE!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

Shou'd finished off the last of the guards, The brig was pretty much empty now. He'd blacked out during most the fight, He couldn't even remember how he killed all the men. But he knew that it wasn't a very peaceful death. Most the pirates organs littered the floor and their blood painted the walls. It was during his time of reflection, trying to remember just what he had done when he heard a tap.

*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK!*

Shou looks over to see Misuto at the glass, tapping on it as if he wanted to be let in. 

"Little pig, little pig please let me in!" Misuto says with a laugh before smashing the porthole glass with his right fist. Some glass shards get stuck in his knuckles but he ignores them. In fact they'll help if he needs to punch someone out. Misuto throws Tina in first and then awkwardly wriggles through the porthole glass and lands inside the stockade in a crouching position. 

Misuto rushes at the cage and slams his fists against the bars. All the children in the cage quickly scream and lean away from the bars. 

"C'MON SHOW ME THAT MONSTER!!!" he yells at Lyra, "SHOW ME THE REAL BLOODLUSTED BEAST SO WHEN I DROWN YOU I CAN SET YOU FREE!!!" 

Before he'd even though, Shou grabbed the back of Misuto's head and slammed it into the bars as hard as he could, While he had the bastard dazed he kneed his stomach and threw him to the side. "Don't, Touch, The fucking kids." Shou commented, He had the look of pure hatred in his eyes, His head was pounding with the cries of hundreds of people, the image of flames all around. a memory long buried in the back of his mind, The memory of the day his home was destroyed and his brother had been claimed by the sea. 

"I don't give a darn if you kill Turtle bitch, But touch the kids and i'll cut off your testicles with Tina and feed them to the turtle bitch myself."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*The Mist team*
Misuto shakes his head and cracks his neck back and forth after being slammed into the cage. 

"I don't give a darn if you kill Turtle bitch, But touch the kids and i'll cut off your testicles with Tina and feed them to the turtle bitch myself." 

What the fuck kind of craziness is this?! He wants to save people?! Misuto thinks in horror. 

He quickly springs to his feet and gets in Shou's face and eyeballing him. Then he pushes him backwards. "Newsflash friend that ain't a leaf symbol on your headband. I see four fuckin waves..." which always just looked like some halfass squiggly lines to Misuto anyway. He figures the Mist must have like the shittiest village symbol ever, but that'll change after he kills his uncle Arlong and takes over. He'll make the village use a giant phallic symbol instead and it'll be awesome. 

"You know what those waves mean? They mean we don't save people, and we use old ladies as meat shields. We don't cry about our tragic pasts...boohoo I grew up an orphan...boohoo my daddy abused me....boohoo...my best friend won't come back to me and now I'm sad and gonna hyperventilate....boofuckinghoo!" 

MY MOTHER WAS TRYING TO POISON MY BABY FOOD WHEN I WAS IN THE CRIB AND YOU DON'T SEE ME CRYIN!!! he thinks to himself. 

Misuto quickly unfurls Tina and points it at the cage and then at Shou, "We got orders from that fucker Kabure and he didn't say that helping little children was on the to do list..." 

In fact their sensei Kabure is probably severing the heads of both Pirates and innocents alike right now as they speak, so he's certainly setting a good example for his young Genin team. Misuto stands in the way of the cell door. If Shou is going to get to the kids he'll have to get past him first.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

Shou slowly drew his tanto.

"Boo, Fucking, Hoo." He thought to himself. "Yeah, Boo fucking hoo." He added again, His eye begging to twitch. "BOO FUCKING HOO!" He shouts this time. "An island engulfed in flames! BOO FUCKING HOO! WATCHING HUNDREDS DIE IN PURE AGONY! BOO FUCKING HOO!" He almost seemed to be laughing at this point. "The lives of hundreds ended in crashing waves! The earth opening up and swallowing women and children! the men fighting the cause and slowly being eaten up like a fucking snack! BOO FUCKING HOO!" He laughed. "I don't give a shit about your fucking life!" He laughed at Misuto.

"You think your life means anything to me!? you think turtle bitch means anything to me!?" Welcome to insanity my friend. "I don't care if you stand in my way. I'll kill you. It's that simple. I don't kill children though." He points his blade at Misuto. "Five years old i watch my entire island sink into the fucking ocean, one big massive flaming rock! I still smell the blood, that wonderful fragrance. Was it war? Was it hell!? is this hell!? IS THIS FUCKING HELL!? DID I DIE IN THAT SHIT HOLE AND WIND UP IN MY OWN PERSONAL HELL!?" 

He began to laugh like a madman, Seeing the children, hearing Misuto's words, They sparked the long buried memories, the cause of Shou's demonic other half. "I'll slit your throat and feed turtle bitch shark fin soup." He grinned, His teeth nearly resembling Misuto's and his eyes near red from the blood rushing to them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*The Mist Team...*
Misuto grins from ear to ear as he hears that melodious tune from Shou, like a symphony orchestra...the music of insanity. He could listen to it all day, in fact its sounds served as his first lullaby when he was a baby. 

"YOUR HICKTONWN ISLAND BLEW UP AND SUNK INTO THE WATER?! SO FUCKIN WHAT!? I'D LIKE TO HIGH FIVE THE friend WHO LIT THE MATCH AND SUNK HER! AND BUY HIM A COLD ONE" Misuto sneers at Shou, trying to set him off even more. He want's to see those blood vessels exploding in Shou's eyes, the throbbing veins in his forehead. Only then can this be truly a dance of madness. 

With his free hand Misuto pulls out a wad of explosive notes from his water tight pouch. "Welcome to hell my friend. Next stop oblivion. Misuto Hoshigake will be your conductor for the day!!" 

Suddenly the chakra reactive notes start to sizzle, as the fuses begin to burn, at least a dozen of them.  They have maybe five ten seconds tops before it blows, but Misuto just stands their calmly, grinning at Shou like a pointy toothed jack o lantern. Misuto's entire right face is blackened and he looks truly horrifying. To the children in the cage they must think he and Shou are the boogeyman.  

"I"m willing to lose an arm for my insanity. How far are you willing to go?"  Misuto laughs. He eyes the Tanto in Shou's hand and then looks at Tina which he holds with his charred right hand. The blade feels even heavier now because of his injury from the explosion.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 20, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Mist Team...*
> Misuto grins from ear to ear as he hears that melodious tune from Shou, like a symphony orchestra...the music of insanity. He could listen to it all day, in fact its sounds served as his first lullaby when he was a baby.
> 
> "YOUR HICKTONWN ISLAND BLEW UP AND SUNK INTO THE WATER?! SO FUCKIN WHAT!? I'D LIKE TO HIGH FIVE THE friend WHO LIT THE MATCH AND SUNK HER! AND BUY HIM A COLD ONE" Misuto sneers at Shou, trying to set him off even more. He want's to see those blood vessels exploding in Shou's eyes, the throbbing veins in his forehead. Only then can this be truly a dance of madness.
> ...



Shou wasted no time with words, he quickly sheathed his blades and began to move both his hands, forming seals as quick as he could. When he finished the seals he took a large breath. "Fukumi Hari no jutsu!" The needles were not aimed at his teammate, not this time. No, He focused on Misuto's hand that held the explosive notes. Ripping them to shreds could stop them, they'd also screw up Misuto's hand and that was just a fucking win win!

Quickly afterward Shou grabbed as many kunai as he could and threw them at Misuto, then charge the gennin with his tanto drawn. if Plans A and Plans B failed, Plan C was to tackle this fucker and drag him down into the ocean, or blow up just outside the ship. One way or another, this fucker was dying and that's all shou cared about right now. "Let's see your blood stain the ocean red!" Shou laughed maniacally.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2009)

*Iwagakure/Team 2...*
Sparrow looks around for more enemies but there's nothing left but a field of dozens of eliminated bandits, a good deal of them pummeled by Honz. Who knows where they'd be without him she thinks. However there is one bandit  left, the mother of all bandits she thinks. Her eyes widen as she sees Higuma deliver a thunderous and vicious barrage towards Hakumei. 

"NO!" she cries. 

*Get the herb and run!* the Gobi quickly advices her. _*It's right within your grasp!*_ 

_I won't leave my team! _

_*Your mission is to retrieve the herb, your team knew the risks when they signed up! Now get moving. You can't do anything in your condition anyhow! *_

Sparrow can tell that the Gobi means well and is just being protective of her, almost to the point of tunnel vision in fact. The demon is being very selfish, but Sparrow is at least glad that there's at least one being in the world who cares about her that fiercely so as to sacrifice anything else just for her.

The girl shakes her head resolutely however, "No dice! Those two put their lives on the line for me," and they believed in me she adds wordlessly. 

Higuma is just about to finish Hakumei. Preparing one last taijutsu barrage. Truth is he's practically at his limit. As hard as it is to believe, these three genin, these mere children, have pushed him in ways he hasn't been pushed in years, and this boy's lightning jutsu has taken more out of him then he thought. 

"Boy you remind me of myself when I was your age. So full of confidence, feeling like your whole future is ahead of you...but let me tell you something. I'm being merciful by killing ya, because there are things out there you're not ready for!" Higuma vividly flashes back to when he was just a Genin and entered the Chunnin exams. He thought he was ready, but he ended leaving in a full body cast and half dead. 

Higuma winds up a punch and rockets it at Hakumei's face. He wants to rearrange his face first, make him suffer just like he suffered when he was a boy, so full of promise and hope. Just before the punch hits however Sparrow appears beside Hakumei and tackles him out of the way. Higuma's punch misses wide but still clips Sparrow on the shoulder of her broken rigth arm. She howls in pain under her mask as she lands beside Hakumei. 

"Oh you still alive?" he asks Sparrow nonchalantly as she writhes in pain. "I'm impressed, but me I would've ran the fuck out of here and never come back, but I guess you had to save your boyfriend huh?" 

Sparrow glares at Higuma through gritted teeth. "GO TO HELL!" She moves her left arm in a whir of motion and tosses a pouch at Higuma's face. The pouch suddenly explodes into a cloud of thick and acrid smoke that surrounds Higuma, causing to cough in a fit and backpedal off balance, trying to clear the smoke away. 

Sparrow quickly crawls towards Hakumei. "I can't do jutsu with one hand, but you can move my other hand for me!" she tells him. She quickly tells him the required handseals to perform the Hidden Needle Jutsu. It's only a basic D rank Jutsu so the seals ares imple and short. Hakumei nods quickly, realizing that their options are quite limited at this point, but it'll take almost perfect timing to pull this off he realizes. 

Higuma curses aloud as he regains his orientation and escapes the smoke cloud, his eyes red and bloodshot and spittle flying out of his mouth. "WHY YOU!!!!" he snarls, charging at the two Genin. 

"NOW!" Sparrow exclaims. Hakumei quickly grabs her broken right hand tightly and forms them into the requisite handseals, matching them with Sparrows good hand. Sparrow has to bite her lower lip to stop from screaming in pain as she feels the bones in her broken hand rattle around, but she fights through and concentrates on funneling her chakra into the jutsu and getting the timing right. 

*"HIDDEN NEEDLES!"* she exclaims, spitting out a hail of needles right at Higuma's face, aiming for his eyes. 

Higuma howls in agony as a dozen small but sharp needles embed themselves all around his eyes, blinding him. Sparrow quickly springs back to her feet and races around the blinded Higuma in a circle, wrapping a thin coil of metal wire around the mans waist. Suddenly he darts his right hand out and grabs her midmotion by the throat and slams her to the ground. He can barely see her but this close he doesn't need to see, raising his free hand over her face. 

Sparrow in a brain addled daze tosses the wire as far as she can towards Hakumei. "Light him up!" she gasps, unable to breathe as he grips her throat. She smiles at Hakumei under her mask and stares at him with determination, trying to convey to him that she doesn't care if she gets hit, that she trusts her comrades totally. They win as a team and they lose as a team she thinks. 

He's already electrocuted me once already anyways she thinks with macabre amusement as she blacks out and Higuma rams his brass knuckled fist towards her face. 

Meanwhile not too far away a Hawk lands beside the fallen form of Akira. It gently pecks at the girl's body with its beak as if checking on her and then stares at the scene attentively as it unfolds.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2009)

_Haruka/Donflamingo Ship_

There was rocking and commotion going on around her cabin. She waited patiently for a few moments, as the noises grew louder. Suddenly, she got really angry, and kicked down to door. *"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"* Haruka made a clone of herself, before she split into two directions. The clone would gather information while the real Haruka would go kill some idiot ninja.

It wasn't long before she came across across an odd group of travelers. She was about to run off and inform Don Flamingo but the when Kurohara called her a child, all thoughts of going to Don were erased from her head.

_Child? I'll show them who's the child around here._

She pulled out a kunai, and jumped back, aiming it at his back. However, she didn't expect for it to hit; in fact, she hoped for it to be dodged. She made hand signs, before clapping her hands together. *"Fuuton: Daitoppa!"* Wind started to blow from her hands, aiming to push Kurohana forward.

[Sorry Tam Suna, didn't see your post ]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 20, 2009)

_Hero/Kumogakure_

He waited for a while, but it seemed the third Genin wasn't showing up. That was fine with him; he worked better in a small group anyways. He met his sensei's glare with one of his own. Already it seems, there was a tension between the newly formed team. And as they exited the Academy building, Kumogakure seemed to be in ruins (at least half of it).

*"Goddammit. Who the hell did this? The Raikage?"* His father always talked about how the Raikage was an idiot and would bring Kumo to hell. It seemed his father wasn't far off.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 21, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within Thunder Mountain, Higuma's Hall...*

As Higuma's fist rose to crush Sparrow's skull, Hakumei managed to take hold of his last shuriken and toss it at the hand that Higuma used to grip his friend's throat. A trained Shinobi, even with the loss of sight, may have been able to detect this, however Higuma was no Shinobi. He was just one powerful brute who could take quite a beating, however he'd now reached his limit. And he was near blind. Hakumei made sure to take advantage of that.

It cut across his wrist, causing him to flinch and release his grip. At that exact moment, without wasting a single second, Hakumei formed the needed hand seal. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!" Just as the last time, Hakumei's body flowed with energy, all of it traveling across the wire and into Higuma's body. The bandit leader's muscles were beginning to spasm, though this time much more violently. Because there was no longer a connection between him and Sparrow, she would not be harmed by his action. Hakumei pumped up the charge threefold, making voluntary movement for Higuma impossible. The pain would be fierce as well, even for a man such as this. 

With adrenaline rushing through his body, Hakumei leaped onto his feet, ignoring the fiery pain upon contact with the ground. Gripping the wire tightly, he charged towards the monster, withdrawing a kunai with his free hand. Nearing Higuma's proximity, Hakumei vaulted as far forward as he could, piercing his weapon through the bandit's head as he tackled him to the ground. In that split second before contact, Higuma's pupils dilated. The realization that his reign of power had come to an end only just began to enter his thoughts. There wasn't enough time for it to sink in before his last breath was taken.

Looming over the now lifeless body, Hakumei stared at him. He gazed into the now empty eyes of this beast, this creature that had caused so much destruction. What could cause anyone to do such evil? Why would anyone want to kill, to plunder, to rape, to... to be apart of such a life? Higuma may have had so much promise as a Shinobi had he only not given into defeat. But instead he ran; fled away from the challenges that faced him because he was to afraid, to ashamed to admit that he needed help. "But I won't run away like you did." Hakumei's eyelids became heavy. "I will always fight... always... be here... for... everyone..." 

There were two things he saw before collapsing into exhaustion. One was his hand, resting on the very herb they'd come to retrieve. The other was a familiar old man walking towards his unconscious body.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2009)

*Iwagakure/Team 2: Conclusion...*
Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage, gently carries Akira under his right arm and lays her next to Hakumei. He pats Hakumei on the chest with a smirk and takes the herb out of his hand, stuffing it into his satchel. 

Then he walks towards Sparrow and crouches over her. The girl stirs suddenly and groans something unintelligible. She tries to get back up but Hatori rests his hand on her shoulder. 

"Your friends are fine, now rest," he says calmly, then waves his right hand in front of her face causing her to go out like a light. He lays Sparrow next to Akira and takes a second to admire the work of these three Genin, staring at all the bandits sprawled out across the field. He had been watching them every step of the way, carefully observing their responses to adversity. At times he honestly thought they would fail and he might have to interfere, but yet lo and behold they managed to pull through in the end. 

They have potential he thinks, but luck certainly played a big part of things today. He honestly has no clue how far they will make it. They could end up being a team for the ages, or maybe end up like that brute he muses, staring at Higuma's body. He actually vaguely remembers Higuma, he was an energetic boy...what a pity. 

Hatori looks thoughtfully at the three Genin and seems to come to some decision in his mind. Suddenly he slams his right hand onto the ground, causing a huge explosion of smoke. A giant Golden Eagle the size of a house appears out of the smoke. The majestic creature looks curiously at the Genin and then at Hatori. 
*
"I was having a good nap little Hatori-chan..."* he mutters towards Hatori, opening his curved beak wide and yawning.

"Well the faster you help me take these kids back home then the sooner you can go back to bed," Hatori responds gruffly. The eagle bows his head low, allowing Hatori to carefully place the three Genin onto his back. After they are secure, Hatori leaps onto the Eagle in a standing position, keeping perfect balance. 
*
"Here we go!"* the Eagle exclaims, flapping his giant wings and creating a gale force updraft as he slowly rises into the air. *"Next stop Hidden Stone!"* The Eagle shoots into the air, heading up towards the clouds. Within seconds it's nothing but a far dot in the distance, leaving behind Thunder Mountain and bandit's broken dream.
*
Hidden Stone/A day later...*
The three members of Team 2 lay in the medical ward on beds placed side by side, first Sparrow, then Akira, and then Hakumei. It's a large room with beds that stretch on in rows down the length of the room. A few beds are occupied by Shinobi with severe injuries, who may never fight again, and then there are other's with much more minor conditions. 

Hatori sits on a chair in front of their beds, smoking a pipe, and patiently waiting for his charges to wake up. He has good news and bad news for them. Good news being that he has decided that the three of them have sufficiently impressed him enough to be kept together on the same squad until further notice. Also they have been assigned a permanent sensei, someone who can be more active in their training and missions then a busy man like himself. However the bad news is that their new sensei is perhaps the most arrogant shinobi in the village who sometimes get on Hatori's nerves even. His name is Zensoku Mikael, still a young pup by Hatori's standards but a quite talented Jounin nonetheless.  

As the three Genin slowly awaken, Hatori smiles at them cheerfully and gives them a few minutes to orient themselves. "You're in the infirmary, and a day has passed since we left Thunder Mountain," he tells them matter of factly. 

"Congratulations you succeeded in your mission. I'm pleased to report that the girl who needed the herb is doing much better now and is showing signs of improvement. You should all feel proud of what you have accomplished. Also the Thunder Mountain gang is now closed for business...even though it wasn't part of your mission, you should feel proud of that as well."  

Hatori peers at them each with his deep gray eyes, feeling suddenly very proud of them as if they were his own children. I must be getting soft in my middle age, he muses inwardly."Keep improving and never stop looking upwards towards the sky. You've more then exceeded my standards and can now truly call yourselves Team 2 of Iwagakure."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 21, 2009)

*Bending Bones*

*Doflamingo Ship*

Charlie made her way into the room cracking her neck side to side. Finishing off the rest of her rum she chucked the bottle at the Uchiha nearly taking off her head. Ryoumo ducked and In an instant was face to face with Charlie "So fast!" Ryoumo thought as the blood headed girl swang a hard left in her direction. *SSSS!! PLAP!* Her punch blocked by Harei's churning sand. "She's Mine!" Harei called out sicking the waves of sand in her direction.

Unlike Ryoumo Charlie took the heavy waves on taking the full brunt of the attack. *BAM!* She slammed unto the wall as the shifting clouds returned to Harei. Smirking to herself "Is that all?" Charlie asked getting back up to her feet. "IS THAT ALL! HAHAHAHA PATHETIC!" Charlie laughed like a madman hunching over as she got back up to her feet. "IF THIS IS ALL YOU HAVE THEN YOU NINJA'S ARE TRULY PA-!" *BAM!* Ryoumo slammed her fist into the girls mouth sending her crashing into the next room as blood shot out every which way.

Standing in the hallway Ryoumo watched as Charlie got back up to her feet. "Persistent aren't you?" The Uchiha said as Harei closed in behind her. "Hey Girly we'll finish our fight after we take care of this weirdo got it?" He announced looking as blood cascaded down charlies busted lip. "Yeah got it" Ryoumo agreed to the temporary truce taking an offensive stance. "You must be the Shukaku Host. The One who controls the desert's will" Charlie brushed back the stray hairs from her face with the back of her hand.

"Damn fucking right" He said proudly pointing to his chest with gusto. "And You?" Charlie asked turning her head towards Ryoumo's direction. Without saying a word Ryoumo ran towards Charlie throwing a kick aimed at her face. *Whoosh!* Dodging the move without trouble the girl jumped backwards landing on her feet. "Hehehe So you're all about business huh? Good I like that. Fine then NO MORE PLAYING AROUN-!!" Just then charlie felt a tug at her ankles. Looking down she saw that Harei's sand had attacked her without her knowing.

"You were saying?" Ryoumo taunted as a giant hammer shaped sand attack formed above Charlie crashing down on her. "HAREI'S SAND HAMMER!" The boy called out his made up technique as the sand plowed into her forming a giant crator. *GGGRRBAMM! KRK KRK! *Shards of wood sprung up as the sand retreated back to Harei's side. As the coating of earth left Charlie the two genin where surprised to see not only that she was alive but that her bones had protruded from her own body.

"WHAT THE?!" Harei called out believing his Sand attack to be the culprit of the injury. "Don't let her fool you. She's a member of the Kaguya clan" Ryoumo said taking out some kunais. "Kaguya clan?" Harei asked turning towards Ryoumo. "A Clan from the mist whose Kekkei Genkai allow them to Manipulate their bone structure. Father always warned me about them" Ryoumo's word causing Harei to wear a worried look.

"And with good reason. We Kaguya's are the deadliest of all Clans" Charlie boasted her clans strength, delibretly breaking her own wrist to use the jetisoned bones as weapons. "WHY DON'T YOU JUST SHUT UP!" Ryoumo cried out flinging her kunai with force in Charlies direction. *WAP SHNK! *The kunai was easily thwarted as Charlie rushed for the two her bones exposed for battle. "I'LL CARVE YOU DOWN TO THE BONE!" Charlie cried out ready to deliver the killing strike.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 21, 2009)

*Fox "Kitsune" Inuzuka and Prince Nara​*
Prince looked at his "partner" in this mission, well actually it was a joint mission and they were to save children from pirates who kidnapped them. Prince wondered where Harei was, the last time he saw him was Harei running with the Uchiha "stupid" girl. Prince pouted as he saw that the person he was teamed up with was exceptionally stable. Not fun at all, he likes unstable people. Not stable and controlled people. Prince decided that the two of them might as well check this part of the ship thoroughly. Prince wondered why his partner was wearing a blindfold. "Im Prince Nara, you?" Prince said as his partner started walking, he should atleast know her name right?

"Fox Inuzuka, Nara is a Konoha last name is it not? Can you also do what Konoha Nara's can?" Fox asked as she heard her partner talk. She could tell that her partner was indifferent towards her, that was good. They walked a little while, having met no enemy or anything of the sort just yet. "yes" Prince answered. Kiba nuzzled closer to Fox's clothes. Fox stopped Prince as the boy almost walked her over. "stop. I hear something"

Prince stopped as Fox stopped him. hmmm, it was good that his partner was from the Inuzuka clan then it was extremely hard for the enemy to make a stealth attack on them. Prince and Fox looked at the side and saw a man walking with a child in tow. Prince whispered quickly to fox and fox gave him a nod.

Prince quickly stopped the man in his tracks and when fox was a bit closer he stopped the jutsu then fox banged the man's head making the man faint. The two ninja's calmed the kid down and continued on in the ship. 

*Shuuhei Muguruma - Pirate​*
Shuuhei yawned and stood up from his bunk. He had a room to himself, the crew was pretty much scared of him so they usually let him do whatever he wanted. When Shuuhei stood up he tidied up his room, it was more of a reflex than anything else. He huffed as one of his pillows fell from his bed. He sighed and put it back, making sure that the two pillows were proportional to each other. He stretched out and started going out wondering what he should do for the day. He went out into the aisle wondering what the crazy booms was above. He wondered a bit before getting his sword in his room again and went up to the deck.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 21, 2009)

*Team 9/Azumo((first person))*

Finally me and my team entered the forest that was the boaderline of entering Suna's territory and leaving Konoha. The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. 

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. I inhaled the minty smell of the forest and continued on. The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I sat there with my team of genin behind me as we waited the oncoming convoy.

"There it is...my kids" I said somewhat seductively, even though I tried not to. I had a feeling about something getting ready to happen, but I wasn't to sure of what yet. What ever it was I was beginning to feel myself eager for battle. As my team conversed with themselves I watched the convoy intently. It was rather plain being one of those old style carts that were pulled by horses.

"Are you the Konoha team sent to pick up the package?" An old man spoke out his eyes covered. A gave a nod indicating that I was the person to pick up the package. Though something began to get odd. The old man just sat there for several minutes before finally moving. "Well...I'll be happy to give you the package...KONOHA DOGS!" The old man suddenly screamed out showing a face full of rage. He slammed his hand down on button sitting to the side of him. As a multitude of nails and needles shot out to overwhelm me and my team.

"Get back!" I yelled to them as I began froming handseals. ""Wind Style: Devastation!" A geat gust of wind leveled the part of the forest the man and his was sitting out. I managed to blow everything out of our direction, but I could still feel his presence

"Well boys...looks like we got a tough one on our hands." The old man slowly revealed himself to not be an old man at all. He was very young and behind his sat what I would assume most of his gang of 30 people. In his hand he juggled the package with a mocking smile on his face. "Well...come get it?" He said holding the package out and waving his finger.

"Alright guys, we aren't at the academy no more, this is real. If you lose you die and if you win, someone else dies. Do you understand that? If so then follow my lead." As I spoke those words I sprung into action throwing my giant chakarm to spread out their forest. 

"Go!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 21, 2009)

*Doflamingo Quaters; Doflamingo Ship

Bamm! Bamm!*

Left and right fodder pirate's fell down to the floor as the shirtless jounin ran up higher and higher into the ship finally arriving at a grand red door with a Flamingo painted on it.

*KKRRBOOM!!*

The door kicked in effortlessly as Sousuke waltzed into the room. It was large decorated with portraits of Doflamingo in numerous provacotive positions. "So you finally come leaf ninja?" Doflamingo said not turning around from his lazy boy chair to see who his opponent was as he rotated a glass of scotch in his hand. Lifting the glass up to his mouth he said "Have you given up on saving those brats and decided just to take out the head honcho?" 

*SSRAASSH!!*

The Glass exploded in his hand as a culprit Kunai stamped itself against the wall. "I'm not here to play. You're an S Rank Criminal Doflamingo and I'm taking you In. My partner will be more then enough to free the kids and end you're horrid deeds" Sousuke said taking an offensive stance. Turning the chair ever so slowly Doflamingo flashed a smile before appearing right behind Sousuke holding a Kunai. "Bring it Ninja Scum" 

*Elsewhere; Doflamingo ship*

*BAMM!!*

Ryoumo was sent flying through a wall as Charlie dodged most of Harei's snake like sand attacks. Landing on her feet the girl fired off Bone bullets at Harei. *SSSS!! DUUM!!* Blocking the bone projectiles the sand devoured it in second and fired it back at the girl who took the brunt of the attack. "YES COME ON! SHOW ME PAIN!" Charlie cried out as blood poured out of her. "SAND BRAT MOVE!" Ryoumo called out chucking a kunai attached with an explosive tag.

*BOOOOOOOOOM!!!*

The explosion caused the room to rain with debris as clouds of dust bellowed out. Panting heavily Ryoumo looked around but couldn't find either Harei or Charlie. "Where'd she-" *SHNK!* Blood pour from her chest as The Kaguya stabbed her with a massive bone. "Game Over Punk!" Charlie said, Bringing the bone upwards she extended the wound as blood gysered out. *SSWWLOOP!!* Falling to her knees blood cascaded down her shoulder as Ryoumo battled with death.

"Still alive huh? You're pretty tough" Charlie said grabbing her by the throat hovering her bone over Ryoumo's working eye. "BUT THIS IS THE END!" Before Charlie could land the killing blow she was thwarted off by Harei's sand. "Sand?!" Ryoumo noticed as Harei walked back into the room covered in blood. He smirked towards Ryoumo "Did you think that little explosion would kill me. Nuh Uh Not until we have our rematch" Harei bragged as Ryoumo panted trying to catch her breath.

"I HAD ENOUGH OF YOU!" Charlie screamed out charging towards Harei ready to kill him. The sand drizzled down to the ground as Harei ran out of chakra. "Guess this is it" Harei thought as the girl came towards him. Everything seemed so slow at that moment, Ryoumo could hear her heart beat faster and faster as Charlie got closer to Harei. Memories began to flood her mind. 

"How will you rule once you're princess Ryoumo?" Her mothers voice.

"Maybe once you unlock the Sharingan then just maybe you'll stand a chance against me sis" Her older brothers voice.

"Hey Ryoumo you're the strongest Uchiha ever right!" Her little brothers voice.

"You are not fit to rule" Her fathers.

"I can't beat some one who looks so conflicted" Kayo's...

*SHNK!*

The bone sank into Ryoumo's side as she stood in front of Harei. "B-but why?" Harei asked in disbelief. "HAHA SO YOU DECIDED TO DIE AFTERALL HUH!?" Charlie taunted sinking the bone deeper. Grabbing her by her wrist Ryoumo lifted up her face showing off her Blazing Sharingan. "I AM AN UCHIHA! THIS ENDS NOW!"

*With the Sharingan Unlocked How Will Ryoumo Fair Against Charlie!!?*


----------



## Michellism (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kikyo Hasagi; Melancholy Ship*

"And How does that make you feel when Sue forgets who you are?" 

"I-iti-it makes me feel like he doesn't care about me.WAAAH!!"

The Pirate crashed on Kikyo's shoulder who had turned the section of the ship into a therapist office. This was her 8th paitient and all ready their was a line of others waiting to be seen by Dr.Hasagi. Her apathetic nature made her a perfect candidate to listen to peoples bullshit sob stories but this last guy was just pathetic. Crying about how his captain didn't notice him...Sad.

His tears continued to crash done when all of a sudden.

*BBRRRRRRRIIIIIIIINGGG!!*

The frog shaped alarm clocked Kikyo had placed next to the therapy couch went off. Adjusting her non perscription glasses Kikyo pushed him off. "Our times up but my advice is to tell him how you feel" Kikyo said wiping his eye of the tear like a concerned mother. Nodding his head he agreed "I will, I'll make captain melancholy appreciate me. Thanks doc" With that the pirate left as Kikyo stood at the door way fog shining her glasses. "Whose next?" She asked as a man with two wooden legs and arms came up to her. "It's my turn" Kikyo guided him into the room ready to listen to his trouble.

Sakura walked by and saw the line of Pirates. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!? The first mate barked out as the paitient pirates turned to her.* "We're waiting to see the therapist" *One of the pirates spoked up who was already crying holding his teddy bear close. "YOU IDIOTS WE DON'T HAVE A THERAPIST!" Sakura said storming to the front of the line when all of a sudden a group of hands grabbed her. _*"NO CUTTING IN LINE! YOU HAVE TO WAIT LIKE THE REST OF US!"*_ The pirates ordered and thus Sakura waited at the end ready to confront whoever this "therapist" was.​


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 21, 2009)

_"Go!"_

As the wind from Sensei's jutsu subsided, Hitoshi rushed to the sides to pick up some of the needles and nails as projectile weapons and distractions. Hiding behind a tree, i thought of a plan. "_Let's see. Hatsune should be the most physically strongest among the three of us, Kimura and I have better chakra control....argh, i'll just think of a tactic as i get along, its time to go on the offence!_"

Taking aim at the majority of the 30 gang members, Hitoshi started forming handsigns. [Horse, Tiger, Ram, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Tiger] - KATON!!: GOKAKYOU NO JUTSU!!!. He fired the fireball directly at the mass followed up by throwing all the needles and nails that he collected around the perimeter of the fire blast. Blazing needles darted through the air, most meeting its target but some barely missing. It was a clever move to attack from the enemy's weak point, the back. He had easy took down 6 to 8 people with that attack. However, he was now wide open. "Shit!!" Realising that he already used up 1/4 of his chakra on that katon attack, Hitoshi had to think fast. His Sensei had noticed Hitoshi using the katon and wondered, "_A Genin using that level attack? Could he be a......._"

He jumped into the bushes and used Bunshin No Jutsu. He prepared 2 exploding tags and tagged them onto a kunai the and instructed the bunshin to go left, and Hitoshi hid right. "*Guys!! There he is!! He's running into the open field, such an easy target. Like taking candy from a baby!!! HAHAHAHA*" exclaimed one of the gang member. As some of the bandits crowded around the Bunshin, "*You sure are cheeky, you little piece of scum! But the fun ends here!!!*" One of the gang members raised his foot. But suddenly, "Katsu!!" Hitoshi threw the kunai, causing a mid scale explosion. Hitoshi thought he had done enough when suddenly he feld someone grabbing him by the throat. "ARGHHHKKKK!!!!!! WHAT THE!!!!!!!!" cried Hitoshi in pain. Himura! Sachi!! Sensei!!! HELPP!!!!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

She opened her eyes to find herself not in the cave, or dead. In fact, she was well enough alive, though a headache flowed right through her, making her groan. The last thing she remembered was being hit over the head. But now she was in the hospital, and she could barely make out what the old man was saying. But she did piece it together, and figured that their mission was a success, and that they could stay as a team.

For the first time, in a long time, a smile crept up on her face. She made herself useful on the mission; that was good enough for her.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hatsune Gomu*

"Alright let's do this!" Hatsune called out. "*THEN WHY ARE YOU HEADING THE WRONG WAY!"* The team called out as Hatsune was heading backwards to the leaf. "But I'm sccaarreedd!!" Hatsune quivered behind a tree whoses bark had been so eroded it began to look like a jack o lantern. A Gang of thirty rushed out from the cart ready to take the lives of the Konohagakure Ninja who had been sent there. *"PSSSSSSTT" *A voice called behind Hatsune making her turn around.

It was a rabbit wearing an afro wig and some pretty funky clothing. "Hey little bunny are you lost?" Hatsune asked bending down to meet it eye level just then the Bunny began to morph taking the height and body mass of a full grown body builder. "HELLPPP!!" Hatsune called out running away from the mad bunny who was stampeding behind her. *"MY NAME IS ARNOLD BUNNIENATOR AND I WILL BREAK YOU!"* The buff bunny called out attacking with a flying knee that planted itself in Hatsune's rubbery back sending her flying through a tree.

*BOOM!!*

The tree snapped in half as the genin went flying through landing on the other side. Dusting off his hands Arnold headed back ready to finish off the others. Just then the debris began to move, Turning around curiously he saw Hatsune standing where she had been thrown dusting herself out. Pointing at him the girl yelled "THAT WASN'T NICE MISTER BUNNY!" "*I'LL CRUSH YOU!" *The Bunnenator cried out grabbing her neck doing a quick snapping notion. His eyes popped out as the girls neck simpled twirled up like liquorish and simply came back undone.

"DIDN'T YOU'RE MOM TELL YOU NOT TO HIT GIRLS!" Hatsune called out drawing her fist back. *BANG! *Her powerful punch crashing into the bunnies face causing several teeth to be lost as he skidded into the forest colliding into a nearby boulder. The dust clouds began to clear as Hatsune went towards the bunny. "Now if you play nice I wont - WAAH!!" She cried out as the Bunnenator got back up to his feet hositing the large boulder over his head.

*"I KILL RUBBER GIRL!"* He screamed out chucking the large piece of earth at Hatsune. Glomping her teeth down she expanded herself flat like a trampoline letting the Boulder impact and bounce off her body back towards the bunny. "*NO..NO...NOOO!!!" **BAAM!* The rock collided into the bunny man sending him flying into the forest knocking him unconscious. Returning back to normal Hatsune sat on the floor wiping her brow. "Whew I'm glad thats over" "GET HER SHE DEFEATED BUNNENATOR!" A group of bandits cried out chasing her. "LEAVE ME ALONE!" Hatsune screamed with tears in her eyes.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 21, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Iwagakure Infirmary...*

Hakumei heard bits and pieces of what Hatori-sama said. The details were fuzzy, but what he got out of his words was one thing: success. His team--no, their team had accomplished something incredible, something that no Genin in their Village had achieved as far as he was concerned. From the tone of Hatori's voice, Hakumei could tell that the old man was proud of what they'd done. Hakumei smiled inwardly as it was uncomfortable to move much of the muscles on his face.

_Your wounds are gone._ Wounds? _Yes, your wounds. The one made by the knife, the holes in your feet, your sprained ribs..._ Wait? My ribs were sprained! _Yes. You took quite a beating from Higuma, after all. Thankfully nothing was severe, so it took little time to heal you._ Oh yeah. Your chakra is like a never-ending medical kit, eh? I suppose I should thank you. _No need. It's what I've been doing for hundreds of years for the hosts within your clan. It's what I do._ Thank you, anyways. _... your welcome._

Hakumei's head tilted first towards Akira, who was laying on a bed to his right. He pushed himself out of the bed, fighting through the horrible ache in his body. Smiling at her, Hakumei grabbed hold of Akira's hand. He gripped it firmly, giving it a little shake to acknowledge the great work that she did. Though not sure if it would hurt to talk this soon, he did so anyways. "If it weren't fo' you and Honz, we'da been ova'run. Sparra may 'ave died in tha' pit." His voice was gruff, though unintentionally. "Thank ye."

Turning to Hatori, he gave him a warm smile. "Thank you, Hatori-sama, for believin' in us. I wos beginnin' to lose faith in us nea' the end. But you coulda jumped in at any time, and tha' means yo'r faith filled in for the faith we lost. Thank ye." 

Finally, facing Sparrow, he looked at the girl. His vision was clearing up, and most became visible to him. From what he could tell, the girl was still quite out of it, unsure whether she was still asleep or not. Either way, she took hold of her hand, holding it the same way he had with Akira's. "Thank you fo' savin' me, Sparra. If you 'adn't been ther' to push me outta the way... I... I dunno. I'm sur' it'da been vereh unpleasant." He chuckled slightly. "Thank ye for believin' in me... in Akira... an' in yo'rself."


----------



## Michellism (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lyra's Story PT 2*

*Lyra Sunameko; Melancholy Crew*

_From that the day the military visited the house more and more. Taking Lyra aside for mental evaluation and other important tests that would later determine her status as a Jinchuuriki. This particular day takes place in town during a Kabuki festival. The weather is unusually warm and fireflies have begun to gather around the town. It would be three days from now that Lyra would be made into the Sanbi's host.

Kairi knew full well what would happen and thus wanted to treat the girl to a day at the festival along with other kids from the orphanage._

"Whoa it's so pretty" Lyra said watching the flashing green lights of the swaying fireflies. Shinji caught one in his hand cupping it close to keep the buzzing living light captured. "Whoa let me see" The obese boy said as the others gathered to see what Shinji had caught. Lyra aimed on her own firefly and reached out, The light ever so close. So warm only to have it fly away at the last moment. 

The excitement of Shinji's firefly causing Lyra to get jealous as she gritted her teeth. "WHAT'S SO SPECIAL ABOUT A FIREFLY ANYWAY!" The girl cried out before running off. Moments passed as Lyra hid in an alleyway playing with her broken pinwheel. Watching the rotation of the plastic toy come to end the girl slammed it down on the floor letting the tears come out her eyes. "IT'S NOT FAIR!" Turning her eyes to the kids who actually went to the festival with their parents. "Hey" A familar voice called out as Lyra turned to see who it was...Shinji.

"What do you want?" The girl pouted hiding her face by bringing up her knees hugging them close. Shinji looked to where she was looking at. Parents. He knew the very same loneliness that plagued Lyra. "Why are you crying ya big baby" Shinji said in his teasing demeanor. "IF YOU CAME HERE TO MAKE ME FEEL LIKE SHIT THEN GO AWAY!" Lyra cried out not wanting to be bothered. She could feel the tears slipping from her eyes. "It's not fair is it" Shinji said softening his demeanor.

Lyra looked down not able to control the tears any longer. "Why do they get parents. Don't we deserve that...I use to lie awake at night in bed asking myself If i was being punished. As If I did something wrong not to deserve a mom or dad. I Blamed myself...I always thought something was wrong with me, That I wasn't good enough and maybe thats why I never had anyone to love me. To call family" Lyra broke down she had never told anyone about this not even Kairi.

"You're wrong" Shinji said causing Lyra to raise her head up towards the boy. "You have family. Me, Kairi, and everyone back at the orphanage. We're you're family" Taking out a small jar with the firefly he had captured earlier he placed on her lap. "We we're blessed with each other and that's something none of the other kids have. Whenever you're cold or lost we'll be the firefly that warms and guides you back to the path of light" Shinji said with a smile. "Shinji..." Lyra said.

*This would be the last conversation she would ever have with the boy.*


----------



## Damaris (Dec 21, 2009)

For the first moments of the battle, Sachi stood frozen with fear, unable to force her traitor legs to carry her into the middle of the fighting. _What do I do...What do I do..._, she thought endlessly. All her training at the Academy, all her scrolls and studying hadn't taught her this. She could hear Hatsune crying behind her, but couldn't summon the strength to turn around and see her teammate. She could hear men screaming in agony as Hitoshi's katon jutsu swept over them.

Backing up against a tree, she could only mewl helplessly when a gang member popped up in front of her. He couldn't have been any older than her, but his face was contorted into a grimace that said he wouldn't be afraid to kill her. _Kill me,_ she thought frantically, _I"ll die_!

With that last thought, her mind seemed to fold in on itself, leaving no choice for her but instinct. *"Fukami Hari!"* she stammered, and needles shot from her mouth, puncturing the man's eyes and forehead. Pushing his limp body aside, Sachi leapt to the branch above her on the tree, appraising the battlefield. She saw no sign of either her sensei or Hatsune, but Hitoshi was caught by the throat, at the hands of a rather large enemy gang member.

Running towards him, she focused on the enemy slowly choking him and called on her most powerful taijutsu: *"Great Whirlwind!"* she shouted, and unleashed three kicks upon the enemy--one to his arm, which broke his hold on Hitoshi, and two to his chest, which he blocked. Nevertheless, she pushed him back far enough to sling Hitoshi's arm over hers and pull him to the edge of the clearing, hidden in the nook between two trees.

*"Can you still fight?"* she asked him, breathing heavily.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hatsune Gomu;Some Random ass forest between Suna and Konoha*

"I'm coming guys" Hatsune called out streching out her rubbery legs to cover more ground as she ran over to her comrades. From the bushes erupted another large bunny. This one appeared female though it had quite the bulk frame, Wearing a blue polka dotted swimsuit and it's white hair braided down to the arc of her arc back she attacked Hatsune. "You hurt my boyfriend!" The girl bunny cried out lifting her heavy boulder sized fist from the ground leaving behind quite the crator.

"Boyfriend?" Hatsune repeated placing her fingers against her lips before remembering about Arnold Bunnenator. "HE WAS YOU'RE BOYFRIEND!" Hatsune called out in shock. "OLGA VON BUNNENATOR WILL DESTROY YOU!" She called out throwing another punch in her direction. "WAIT LET'S DANCE!" "OKAY!" The bunny mindlessly agree enganging in a quick salsaish type dance before realizing it was a distraction. "HEY DON'T DISTRACT ME" Olga cried out. "Fine I'm sorry. I shouldn't have OH MY GOD WHAT'S THAT!" Hatsune cried out pointing over Olga's shoulder.

"Where?!" Olga turned around placing her hand over her eyes like a visor. "I don't see anything what are you- AHH!" Olga screamed out as she turned back to find Hatsune making a run for it. Squatting down to her hind legs Olga jumped into the air several hundred feet. "WHOA SO COOL!" Hatsune called out admiring the olympic like feat the bunny woman had completed. "OLGA ANVIL!" Olga cried out as she began to come down at an impressive speed. Her eyes nearly coming out her head Hatsune scream "HOLY SH-!"

*BAAAAAAAAM!!!*

The ground cracked as Hatsune barely got away from the heavy bunny's destructive attack. "Watch where you park you're big butt fool!" Hatsune cried out wagging her finger in the air. Getting back to her feet the Rabbit squatted ready to attempt the attack again. "OH NO YOU DON'T!" Hatsune cried out wrapping her rubbery arms around the surrounding trees. *VOOM!!* Olga jumped into the air ready to come down with the killing blow. "OLGA ANVIL!" "HATSUNE SLING SHOT!"

With that the girl let herself go picking up speed and air faster then olga crashing into her abdomen with her head.

*GGRRDUMM!!!!*

Olga spat out blood as Hatsune became dazed from the headbutt @.@ the two came crashing down back to earth. *BAAM!!!* Olga left a giant crator on the ground. Hatsune however was still falling and fast surely the fall would kill her. "HELLLLLLLPPPPP SOMEONE!" Hatsune called out for her teammates.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 21, 2009)

*Kairi Gouro; Kumogakure*

Kairi sighed as her sensei stormed off. Raising her hand up in the air she snapped her fingers and in moments a quite buff teenage boy appeared shirtless strapped with a sadle on the back like a horse. Mounting him (perverts ) she dug her heels in his leg "Mush dog" Kairi called out as the boy began to run on all fours trying to make for the lost time as the Sensei was sure to be quite ahead. 

"Come on boy you're going to slow, Master's not pleased" Kairi said driving her thumb nail into the spine of the boy making him run faster. He was unable to scream for help as he was not only gagged but his tongue had been cut out by the girl weeks prior under her brain washing training. "Zahahaha ONWARD ONWARD" The girl cried like a maniac letting the wind blow through her hair.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 21, 2009)

"Of course I can still fight," Hitoshi said. "I'm an---well, I'm me."

Sachi didn't even reply before the two of them heard Hatsune's scream for help. At the same moment, their hiding place was discovered, as one of the gang members, bleeding from his right arm, stumbled upon them.

In a flash, Hitoshi chopped the man's wind pipe and watched him fall to the ground. "I told you I could fight," he said. Sachi shrugged and gave a half-smile. *"I didn't say I didn't believe you."* she answered, and then the two of them started running through the forest to where they had heard Hatsune.

*"Mother of..."* Sachi trailed off, taking in the giant comatose bunny, and her teammate flailing through the sky. *"C-come on,"* she said to Hitoshi, as she crawled up a nearby tree. Hitoshi followed, and Sachi crawled out onto a branch as he held it steady. _This needs to work_, she thought to herself, and then threw herself out into the air. *"Ayatsuito no Jutsu - String Reeling Technique!"* she shouted, and threw the trap up in the air.

Hatsune collided with it ten feet from the ground and found herself tied to the trunk of a nearby tree. Hitoshi dropped out of the tree and cut her bonds with a kunai, while Sachi landed somewhat ungracefully.

All three genin members of Team 9 were reunited, though there sensei couldn't be found.

*"Um...what do we do now?"* Sachi asked.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 21, 2009)

*Lul...*

Lul runs aboard the ship, looking around quickly.

“RRRRAAAAAGGGHHH!!!!” A average height man yells, a frying pan in his mouth, running on his fists and feet.  “MEAT!  FRESH MEAT FOR THE COOK!”  yells, putting his frying pan in his hand.

“Get away...” she says, not moving a muscle.  The pirate, we’ll call him ‘Cook’, charges towards her.  He tries to jump onto her back, when that happens, she punches him back.

“COOK ANGRY!  COOK NEED MEAT!  COOK NEED TO FEED CAPTAIN!”  Cook yells, jumping up and down, slamming the frying pan on the ship.

“Stay away from me!” Lul says, backing up a little, pressing against a barrel.  She tries to punch the man, but she punches the frying pan instead, “Ow, ow, ow…” she mumbles, tears in her eyes, her hand red.

“RIP THE FLESH!  SALT THE WOUNDS!” Cook says, jumping onto her back.

“No, no, no, no, no…” Lul mumbles, slamming her back onto the rail behind her, trying to kill the man.  She slams four more times, before getting hit in the head with the frying pan of the limp body.  She falls backwards off the ship, her limp body floating on the surface of the water as she lands with a splash.
_________
*Yuki and Grizz...*

Yuki and Grizzly use their Juujin Bunshin, then run onto the ‘blimp’, being greeted by a .  The beast throws his hand down, cracking the wood.’  Yuki and Grizzly charge the beast, using on all fours technique.

Swiping and slashing at it’s skin, only scraping it, then his hand hit Yuki’s body, making her fly backwards, hitting the wall.  Grizzly begins to snarl, swiping at his throat, he can’t quite get it.  Then Yuki gets up, charging once more, kicking him onto his stomach, where he gets double teamed.  “Game over.” Yuki says as they stomp down on the beast’s head, splattering them both with blood.

“W-we did it…We actually pulled it off and killed someone.” Yuki says, looking at Grizzly as he chuckles and the pair go farther into the blimpship.
_________
*Inka...*

“I wear a disguise I'm just your average jane The super doesn't stand for model But that doesn't mean I'm plain If all you see is how I look You miss the superchick within And I christen you titanic underestimate and swim” A tall red head sings, her eyes closed as she walks down the street.  She walks with an intimidating aura about her, she walks towards the academy, a letter in her hand, reading it as she walked, addressed to ‘Munchkin’.  Making the beast of a kunoichi blush, trying to cover her face with her hair as she continues to read.

_‘Munchkin,

Haven’t heard from you lately, did you become a genin yet?  Everything’s fine here with your mother and I.  She keeps telling me to leave you alone but I can’t ignore my little girl!  Well, I got to go on a mission in ten minutes, so, make sure to send me a letter later!

Love, 

Daddy and Mommy’_

The girl stuffs the letter into her pocket, as she gets just outside the academy wall before a small, blue haired girl slams into her at a full blast speed, making the small girl fall onto her butt on the ground.

(OOC: Kuno yelled at me...I had to put the names )


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2009)

_*Melancholy?*_

?Seriously?why does she always want to practice on the ship.?  Sue shakes his head.  ?I have to keep it in top shape for the old man?? He says quietly thinking of the man that had trained him.  ?Though I think I have a better punishment?? An evil grin spread across his face deciding that maybe rowing hasn?t worked.  He said these words as she walked away, his eyes never leaving her ass.  ?Sometimes I forget she is a woman??  It was then that an explosion rocked the boat.

?What the hell!?  Sue screamed diving behind a barrel and peeking out.  ?They are destroying his ship!?  he screamed as tears flowed down his cheeks.  ?Enough is enough!!?  Jumping to his feet he tried to free his sword.  It took several yanks before it broke free and he held it up in the air.  ?I will avenge you Sensei!  They will not be allowed to damage your ship this way!?  

Rushing forward, the sword still high up in the air, anger coursed through Sue.  ?Dun dun dun!  Oh what?s that??  He says skidding to a stop and picking up a shiny thing he sees on the ground.  For the time being forgetting about the war ravishing his ship.


*Kusa/Melancholy?*

As the group rushed behind the others Kanko did a hand seal and slammed his hand on the ground causing four puffs of smoke.  Three hand sizes spiders and one spider almost as big as a man appeared.  Kanko looked around and saw his squad becoming immersed in the battle so spoke quickly to the three smaller spiders then quickly rushed off, climbing onto the three genin.  ?They shouldn?t be in battle if you have to keep tabs on them.? The larger spider said to him.

?Sagramour, you still don?t understand human emotions.?  Kanko said smiling at the beast of a spider.

?I am trying my best Kanko.  Can you explain your need to protect them??  said honestly wondering.

?As you can tell, there is a massive battle going on right now.  I promise afterward we will discuss it at length.?  Kanko then thrust his sword back just as the mighty leg of the spider stretch forward and protected his other side.  To angry screams were cut off midway.

?I will hold you to that.?  Sagramour said flipping his leg.  ?I hate it when they won?t come off?? he grumbled flinging his leg a bit before the pirate went flying, knocking over a few of his shipmates.

The pair rushed forward slicing at the pirates that rushed them, though some did turn screaming at the sight of the monstrosity before them.

?Why do they run from me??  Sagramour questioned his fangs sinking into another pirate.

?I thought we had that discussion already.?

?Refresh my memory, please, Kanko?? 

?I don?t remember who?but a great man once explained it the best.  There is nothing to fear but fear itself and spiders.?

?Why should they fear spiders??

?I will explain that later also.?

?Yes, Kanko??

They fought their way forward before Sagramour paused.  ?It seems one of your children has fallen off the ship.?

?What do you mean??  Kanko?s head whipped toward the spider.

?Rabbit is complaining that he isn?t a water spider.  That you should have made Lind come instead.?  The spider wrapped silk around a pirate and stuck him to his under belly with clinic detachment, to save for later, making Kanko shudder almost forgetting what was said.

?Which one??

?The one that sounds like a laugh.?

?A laugh?  Oh!  Lul?Koroshi!?  Kanko bellowed at his friend.  ?Lul is in the water!  Get her!?  He then looked to the side and watch the other two.

Kiya and Kodai were fighting back to back, the ninja becoming slightly protective of the kunoichi.  Kunai sliced as hands and feet kicked out causing the pirates great discomfort as the spiders reared up scary off the ones that got through their defenses.  ?Head below deck!  Get the kids!?  Kanko yelled to them.

?Right!?  Kodai called gently pushing Kiya toward the stairs though she really didn?t need any encouragement.

?On it Sensei!?  She called over her shoulder as they went down.

The crept quietly forward, a bit unnerved by the silence around them, then noticed the group before them.  ?Careful??  Kodai whispered laying a hand on Kiya?s shoulder.  ?It?s the Kiri bunch??

?Let?s just get those kids.?  Kiya said but paused for a moment, watching the scene before them.


*Kumo?*

Rushing forward, ignoring the destruction around her she head for the mission board.  It wasn?t long before she got there.  On the way she decided their first test will be if they know where she is and how long it would take them to get there.  ?Also need another squad member?? Koen thought to herself as she walked forward.  ?I need a mission for my squad.  Make it tough one.?

?Any pay grade.?  The ninja said opening the book, trying not to cringe at the sight of Koen?s anger.

?Doesn?t matter.  They will be lucky to survive anyway.?

?How about this??  His trembling hands held out a piece of paper.

?Perfect.  I also need another team member if you want to give me a squad of three.?  Koen said getting a nod in return.

?We will send the next available genin out to you.?

?Thanks.?  Koen then leaned against the wall and waited.


*Tora/Konoha?*

?Oh crap!?  The blue haired girl sat up right in her bed.  ?I?m late!?  she bellowed looking at the clock beside her.  Leaping from the bed she rushed into the bathroom and tried to bring some semblance of order to her hair.  It took her a bit before she was able to make it go from standing on end to laying down.   Practically jumping into her clothes she rushed down stairs.  ?Can?t talk Mom!  Got to go!?

Her mom laughed shaking her head and held out the bag that contained some breakfast and lunch but didn?t say a word.

Snatching the offered bag, Tora took off racing for the academy.  She was doing well until she saw Inka.  "I'm late! I'm late! For a very important date! No time to say hello, goodbye! I'm late, I'm late, I'm late!" Tora yelled at the girl but didn?t move in time and collided with the kunoichi.  The contact for Tora was like hitting a brick wall, except for the airbag cushions that surrounded her head when she face planted between Inka?s breasts.

Dazed and confused, Tora collapsed onto her back and stared up at her.  ?I lied?hello?? Tora said fear coursing through her body at the look on the red heads face.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 21, 2009)

*Team 10/Konoha*​Yuuka stood alone in her room, the wooden floor cold against her bare feet. Although she was the heir of the Hanari clan, her furnishings were sparse; a straw mattress on the floor, a trunk of ninja tools against the wall, and a small chest of clothes that lay open before her. Shivering, she tugged at the the short ceremonial kimono her mother had insisted she wear and sat to put on her shoes. Everything Yuuka had on was supposed to have been worn or used at some point by the founder of their clan; from her gold edged shuriken hair clip to her soft leather boots.

Except for the necklace. Yuuka cupped it in her palm for a moment before sliding it over her head. The cold metal burned her bare skin, just as it should. It was what she deserved.

Exiting the room, she walked quietly down the main hallway of the clan building. No one acknowledged her or said goodbye. Until she returned to them as a proven shinobi of the Leaf, Yuuka was no longer of the Hanari clan. This was her coming of age. At the oaken doors that led outside the compound, she stopped and strapped her spear to her back. Another gift from the founder. Another chain.

Pushing the doors open, the sunlight made her blue-tinted black hair shine, but Yuuka didn't notice. The walk to the Academy was short, and she arrived there in under three minutes. For the first time since waking that morning, her stoic mask broke and a confused expression came over her face. Looking at the small blue-haired girl on the ground, and the tall red-haired girl beside her, she tilted her head to the side.

"Are these my...teammates?"


----------



## Cjones (Dec 21, 2009)

*Azumo*

I found myself against two people while my own team handled the light weight. This man before me wouldn't let me pass him to help out my little genin, they weren't in my sights so I was beginning to worry this being their first mission and all. The two men slowly made their advances toward me. One had a bandana on with a long crescent shape scar starting from the top of his right to the bottom of his right cheek. The other who seemed to be the leader, had a gruff expression on his face while his azul blue eyes seemed to be looking into my soul.

"From the expression on your face I can tell you don't remember me, do you Azumo?" The man questioned as a smirk tugged at his lips. I looked at the man who I'm pretty sure could see the confused stare I was giving him in the dim light of the forest. "I remember you though Azumo. The people you killed with no remorse and how you just laughed at the pain they suffered at your hands." He began to explain before I completely cut him off. "Ah! Your...........thought I had something. I have no idea who you are."

*"SHUT UP AND LET ME FINISH THEN!"* He yelled at me losing his composure some, but regaining it. "Your just like I remember back when you were in Iwagakure. My name is Akio and that guy over there is Akido. Even if you can't remember, I'll make sure you'll never forget my name again. I've been paid by someone important to make sure you don't make it back to Konoha.I also wouldn't worry about those three little shits that were with you our other friend Jizo is going to deal with them." I don't know what came over me, but rage filled with in me as a bent forward thrusting the chakram off my back and at the appoarching man cutting his cheek.

I slowly watched as he jumped back and the blood began to flow down his cheek. It was a side of me that I hadn't felt in such a long time as I charged at the two men.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hidden Stone Infirmary...*
Sparrow lays on a bed in the infirmary. Aside from a stiff cast covering the entire length of her right arm (Higuma had broken it in three places), all of the wounds she suffered in battle have healed. Her broken arm will most likely take another day at most to heal fully, but its already improved significantly. In fact from a casual observer, Sparrow seems to sleep quite peacefully. However her rapidly fluttering eyes indicate that wheels of her mind are churning...

Sparrow sits on a beautiful green field that stretches for as far as the eye can see in every direction. The sky overhead is crystal clear blue, and the sun gives off a pleasant warmth. Sparrow smiles at the entire scene, thinking that its all  very much like the kind of quaint setting that you would find on the front of a gift card, or a picturesque landscape portrait. 

"Where am I?"  

_*"You are in my domain,"*_ a female sounding voice responds, very loud but also soft and gentle like the rippling of water. A voice full of knowledge and power. A giant shadow, so large it blocks out the sun overhead, appears over Sparrow and shrouds the entire field around her. 

She turns around and looks upwards, coming face to face with . Sparrows eyes widen with an expression of fear at first but then shock and awe at the incredibly huge form of the Gobi. She feels her breath taken away. It's bigger then any creature she's ever seen before, as large as a small mountain. The Gobi looks down at Sparrow with its deep blue eyes that ripple like the sea. Its five huge tails, even longer then the Gobi's body, writhe about back and forth in the air. 

_"Dolly?"_ Sparrow asks in disbelief. Dolly is her nickname for the Gobi. A name that she came up with on a whim really, not even sure where she got it from.  

The Gobi makes a snorting sound that sounds to Sparrow like a chuckle, *"Hello Sparrow."*

Sparrow still can't get over the shock of seeing Dolly face to face. Until now all she could do was hear her. _"Where...what's happening?"_ Sparrow asks, so full of questions but unable to express them. 

_*"You were not ready to see me before...but it seems now you have broken through that barrier. Do I scare you?"*_ she asks Sparrow in a sheepish voice. 

Sparrow shakes her head and laughs, _"No I think you look very beautiful,"_ she responds with a smile. She was going to say strange and exotic but felt sticking with plain old beautiful would be better. 

The Gobi snorts in amusement and suddenly bows its head low to the ground. Sparrow backs up in surprise. *"Get on me,"* the Gobi requests. 

Sparrow hesitates slightly, it must be a 500+ foot climb up to the top of her head alone. *"Please I want to show you something. We do not have much time."*

_"Alright..."_ Sparrow leaps upwards onto the Gobi's snout and climbs up to the top of her head, feeling very much like a mosquito. _"Okay what did you want to sh-"_

In a split second the world shifts around Sparrow from a peaceful field to a rocky wasteland. Dark and bloated clouds soar overhead and lightning bolts flare all around them in the distance. Sparrow feels a cold chill run and down her spine and the hairs on her arm stand on end. _"What is this place?" _

The Gobi turns around slowly to face a giant wall of rock so high that you can't even see the top as it spirals through the dark clouds overhead, if there even is a top that is. As Sparrow stares at the wall she suddenly feels very afraid and her body starts to tremble. 

*"That is the wall sealing off your memories,"* the Gobi says calmly. Sparrow speaks in a low voice, _"My memories? But I don't have any memories." _ She can only remember 2 years back in her life, starting from when she was discovered half dead at the edge in the Mountains. Everything before that is a blank slate. She nor the Gobi have no knowledge of how they came to be together. 
*
"Behind that wall lies all the answers. Who you were, how we came to be one, and most importantly who did this to us...I have tried to break it. Spent ceaseless days ramming the wall with all my might, with enough force to cave in mountains. I even tried to find a way around, and climb over, but it seems there is no limit. However I think that if you help me, we can break this barrier together."*

Sparrow shakes her head firmly. _"No,"_ she states emphatically, _"No, I don't want to know whats behind it...I don't care. I have a new life, new friends."_ Also whatever it is that lays behind that rock wall terrifies her, it scares her more than anything she's ever felt before.

_*"But you must. We have to know the truth!"  *_

_"I DON'T CARE!"_ Sparrow shouts back in fear and rage. 

Sparrow sits up boltright in the infirmary. She just catches the tail end of Hatori's words as he wishes the team well. Was that a dream she asks herself. 

_*No it wasn't...*_ the Gobi's voice echoes in her mind. 

Hakumei walks over to Sparrow and takes her hand, thanking her for helping him. When he also thanks her for believing in the team and herself, Sparrow returns a fake smile towards him. She does believe in her teammates, but she can't say the same for herself. 

"Thanks Hakumei," she tells him, squeezing his hand slightly. She also looks over at Akira and smiles at her, "You're the best teammates I could've asked for." 

"Oh yeah could you guys sign my cast?" she adds with a sheepish grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Mist Team: A model of teamwork and unity...*
Misuto snarls in pain as the needles shred his explosive notes to pieces and dig into his left hand. He's more angry that the notes are wasted really, chakra responsive paper is expensive these days. Plus he wanted to see little body parts floating in the water, like turds in a toilet bowl.   

"That's gonna cost ya ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" Misuto yells at Shou, only to be met by a hail of Kunai flying at his face. 

"Heh!" Misuto chuckles, swinging Tina around in a wide circle.

*CLANG! CLANG! CLANG!  *

The Kunai blades ricochet off of Tina's silver blade edge and scatter across the floor. "Let's see your blood stain the ocean red!" Shou roars in fury, charging at Misuto with his Tanto drawn. 

"Yeah but it's going to be with your rotten cowards blood!!" Misuto responds with a laugh. He quickly backpedals towards the back of the cell room, zooming past the bars through which the children cower and Lyra sits. At the same time digging into his left pouch, pulling out a dozen long and sharp rusty nails. Shou has suddenly piqued Misuto's curiosity, he wants to see just how far Shou is willing to go. 

"Pop quiz hotshot!" Misuto exclaims, throwing the needles into the floor, channeling his chakra through them. "How far will you go to save the rugrats!?" 

*"TORPEDO NAIL!!"* 

Suddenly the nails burrow into the wooden floor and travel towards the cell where the children are. Misuto also aims quite a few towards Lyra. That bitch needs to snap out of it. "HEY WAKE UP TURTLE BITCH!!!" 

At this point he runs towards the wall of the cell room, next to the porthole he bashed through. If Shou is as much of a bleeding heart punkass that he thinks he is then he'll definitely try and block the nails, or take the shots himself. Misuto slams Tina into the wooden hull with full force and begins stabbing and hacking away at it. Within seconds Tina bursts through to the outside and water begins to sprinkle through the hole. 

"So do any of you kids know how to swim?! C'mon you can tell 'ole Uncle Misuto HYAHAHAHAHAHA!!" he asks the frightened children in the cell with a sneer. He wants to know who can swim so he can strangle them before they get a chance to escape.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 21, 2009)

Shou watches the needles bury into the floor and quickly rushes to the kids, He spread his arms wide and kept his stance in a way to block all the needles, even taking the ones aimed at Lyra, though that was only because she was close to a few kids and he didn?t trust them to not hit the kids too. ?This ship is the perfect grave for you.? Shou comments, ?Fucking shark.? Blood drips from the wounds caused by the rusted nails, even Shou?s mouth drips blood from the very edges of his lips. 

The mist shinobi focuses not on the pain and charges Misuto once again, this time however he?s sheathed his tanto and is going at him with nothing but bare fists. ?I want to beat that face in myself! LET?S PRETTY IT UP A LITTLE!? He throws a punch, Misuto dodges and rolls across the wet floor. ?Heh.? Shou begins to grab the rusted nails from his body and places them between his fingers, making his punches into more rusted nails rather then brass knuckles.


Shou charges again and throws a punch, Misuto moves his head to the left, Shou's nails scrape across the wooden walls of the ship and send shavings to the floor. "Stop moving." Shou's eyes are now completely red with blood. His wounds begin to bleed faster as his heart rate accelerates and his adrenaline rushes.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2009)

*Gryphon pirates - Ike*

"Drat!" Ike cussed as his mud wall jutsu was thwarted.

"Drat?" One of the asian persuasions said, "that's not very piratey."

"Um...arrr Drat!" He exclaimed pointing the finger up, at nothing in particular. He then heard Petero talk about the cannon. "Whoo hoo!"

"Fly me to the moon, let me play among the stars let me see what spring is like on jupiter and mars.." Ike said suddenly coming out with a beautiful baritone, which was so different from his squeaky like voice.

"Wh..what the hell was that?" Lucy asked in amazement.

"What was what?" Ike asked looking behind him, "Never mind! Its time for Ike to fly!!" Ike got into the custom Ike-cannon and turned into his hardened stone self. This was how they defeated the legendary pirate Miyamoto Zoro.

Lucy went around the back of the cannon and lit it. "Firing Ike in 3. 2. 1"

*BBBOOOOOOOMM!*

"Ike awaaaaaay...." Ike shouted as he flew off into the distance in his rock form.  "Wheeeeeeeee!" He squealed in glee.

He looked down towards the Earth and saw a young shinobi, who seemed short. He was aimed straight at Blue Regards head.

----------------------------------------

Kurohara didn't know the word trust. He certainly didn't feel any, and having a stranger behind him was not something he allowed without severe caution. This was no different.

The kunai hit Kuroharas back but it was replaced by a log and a puff of smoke. Kurohara appeared above the child pirate and was faced with a dilemma.

"Kill all pirates, save all children. I'm unsure as to which order to follow." Before he could decide, Haruko had shifted her hands upwards and aimed it at Kurohara.

"Hmph." There was no way of dodging the air blast, instead Kurohara calmly looked around, figuring out the likely trajectory he would fly off to. He pulled out a kunai just as Harukos blast connected.

The sheer velocity of the wind rocketed him up, slicing him as it did so. Thankfully, he had not endured the full brunt of the blast and was left with a few cuts. As he flew he casually extended his arm, digging the kunai into the wood of the mast and holding on. He felt as if his arm was about to tear off. He grabbed hold of mast with his legs, wrapping them around the mast.

Kurohara then clambered up to the unoccupied crows nest and sat inside it.

"Pirate or child? Hm and I shinobi or a man first?" He pondered, "I would say shinobi, so therefore she is a pirate." He reasoned, his resolve strengthened. He pulled out his more powerful kunai, the poisoned , explosive and the smoke. He also looked at the wire.

"She is rather powerful, I may need to employ some tactics." He peered over and threw a plethora of kunai with his trademark accuracy. 5 in total, one behind, one in front, one on either side and one aimed straight for her head. This would make dodging a little more difficult

------------------------------------

*Megumi*

Koyaiba had saved her. She want sure if she should feel grateful or mortified. He had even given her a gift. A severely weakened pirate, it looked like he could still walk and talk.

Talking, that may be an issue. Megumi didn't know too much about how pirates spoke aside from the "arrr". She tried it and it sounded too well spoken and soft, it seems as if she would have to resort to more gruesome measures.

"Forgive me, this will hurt, but it will only be for a short time. If you would like to pray I shall give you a moment." Megumi said. The pirate looked a little scared and nodded. He realised what his chances were and closed his eyes.

Megumi put her fingers into a claw position and as swift as she could, tore out his vocal chords and immediately patched up the wound. The cry of pain was nothing more than an expulsion of air. She knew that using two techs in quick succession like this was risky, but her sensei and her team mates were busy and could not count on them to protect her body. She cut her thumb, made a few handseal and pumped her chakra through her hands.

"Kuchiyose no jutsu!"

The puff of smoke and her beloved pony appeared.

"Ah! My sweetie!" She said hugging it.

"Hey! What'd I tell you about callin me that toots?" The pony said with an attitude, Megumi sighed.

"Oh I do wish you had a more fitting personality." She said as she mounted the pony.

"Yeah sure and I wish they'd remove that stick up your.."

"That is quite enough thank you. Now, if you could please protect my body, I shall do the body switch jutsu. Please do not get people to draw on me like you did last time." Megumi said

"Sure fine. Is that a pirate....holy crap did you rip his vocal chords out?" He said surprised.

"Please, I feel bad enough as it is. Bit it is essential, now please do as I ask." Megumi said feeling guilty

"Sure thing you freaking psycho." The pony said. Megumi put her hands up and aimed it to the pirate, performing the body switch.

Megumis body flopped down onto the pony and Megumi gave a weak thumbs up. The pony trotted off to a more secure area whilst Megumi hobbled towards the pirate ship.

She reached the Gryphon ship and walked up the gangplank. Another pirate stopped her

"Hey you're going the wrong...holy shit, what the hell happened?! Those sick ninja!" The burly man said as he saw her ripped out throat. "We need to get you to the doc. Medic!" Megumi just weakly allowed herself to be carried to the med bay, the guard dogs used to detect henges not batting an eyelid.

She was laid on a bed and looked to the ceiling

"Patience Megumi" she said to herself.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2009)

_Haruka/Donflamingo Ship_

She watched carefully as the kunai hit a log. But it didn't matter, as her follow-up Fuuton seemed to do what it intended. She watched as the boy struggled to hold on to the mast, and she laughed. *"Look kid. I already have things planned out. And you are going to die here."* She made hand seals, before clapping her hands again. The wind blew forward, pushing away the kunai from her body, protecting herself. However, one of the kunai exploded into smoke, while the other exploded, knocking her off her feet.

*"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!"* Her original Kage Bunshin, as well as the new one she made, used the smoke to find hiding spots around the mast. She got back on her feet, glaring up at the boy.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 22, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Stone Terrain on Outskirts of Iwagakure, Two Days Following the First Mission...*

Team Two had more or less completely recovered, and were all gathered on a stony plain just outside of the village as Hatori-sama had wished. Each was training separately, waiting for the Sensei that the old man had said would show up here. It had been a few hours, and there was still no sign of him. That was okay with Hakumei, however, as he needed time to practice his family's Ninjutsu. Unsurprisingly, it was a lightning-based jutsu, though unlike the first which surrounds the entire body, this one required the energy to be concentrated in one area. Any location of the body was fine, though Hakumei was aiming to conjure it through his hands.

This is a bit more difficult than Ryou. _Well, it requires more concentration, better focus. With Ryou, all you need to do is activate it and control how much power the electricity has._ That's true. Either way, I'm not worried. I'll get it eventually. _From what will power and wisdom you have displayed so far, I have no doubts._ Okay, feel the energy... imagine it building up within my core, moving down my arms, into my hands... focus on the target... "_Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!_"

A sizable stream of lightning arced from Hakumei's hand, nicking the thin stone pillar that stood roughly thirty feet away from his position. It finished by colliding with another, bigger pillar that was even farther back, causing a small explosion to result from it.

Hmm... almost got it. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough... _Don't worry about it. Considering you've only used it a few brief times, I'd say you're doing very well._ You think so? _Of course. The others in your family that I'd been placed in took much longer to reach the point you have. It took many of them dozens of tries before making their aim as accurate as yours. This is coming from a beast that's been around for many centuries, Hakumei. You're a talent. Whatever you have, you have a lot of. Don't lose it._ Thanks, Raijuu. I won't.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 22, 2009)

((This deals with 4 pages or so so keep that in mind...))
*
Taron*

Taron was well past annoyed; he was fucking pissed.

He knew that the day was going to be bad when he watched that girl uttterly ruin that guitar by playing her what she thought was excellent, (along with everyone else in the room).

In his oppinion, she sucked.

Good music was stuff like Megadeth, Trivium, Machine Head, and Iron Maiden from hundreds of years ago... Not that utter drivel.

Everyone was lucky he chose not to interupt with the procedings.

The second thing that pissed him off that day was that for the mission, they had to team up with some of the other squads. He could barely tolerate his own team...

And that little irksome point lead to the third reason. Because the idiots chose to group togeather and be as loud as a metal band playing full ball; they were easily spotted once entering the designated land that the mission would be taking place at. 

All that on it's own would only leave him quite annoyed.

Taron's eyes twitched in fury as his lips turned upwards in a look of pure contemtion and utter loathing as he pulled the remains of his destroyed guitar out of the hardened mud. The neck snapped in half when he tried to salvage the parts.

He was fucking pissed off beyond belief.

Taron turned his gaze towards the ship and glared as the man was shot out of the cannon, he couldn't tell if that was the man who summoned the wall of hardened mud or if anyone else had noticed, all he could see or hear was red.

"*I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!!*" He screamed as he pulled out a horde of kunai knives and raced forwards, ignoring everything and everyone that got in his way, running to where he predicted the man would land.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 22, 2009)

_Hero/Kumogakure_

Hero ran after his sensei, looking around at the carnage surrounding them. It wasn't long before they entered a building, and his sensei was asking for a mission. He frowned when she let slip her doubt of him surviving the mission, and he took it upon himself to approach the counter.

*"Listen. Give us the highest paying mission you got. I don't care if I die, so long as I get my money."* Hero glared at the man, waiting for some sort of response from him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

*Iwagakure...*
Hatori Ikami walks past two ANBU guards who nod respectfully towards him as he enters the office of Ulik, the Tsuchikage, but its not really an office, its more some kind of strange hybrid of a Viking style drinking hall, and a Hunters lodge. Ulik remodeled the place after he killed the previous Tsuchikage, to look like a grand hall from his distant homeland far to the north. Four long rectangular tables stretch almost the entire full breadth of the hall under a high vaulted ceiling. A blazing hearth roars with flame in the center of the hall, over which cooks a giant wild mountain boar. 

Hatori ignores all this and walks towards the very end of the hall where the Tsuchikage sits. "Hello Ulik," Hatori says with a respectful bow, eying the gigantic troll like man from under his straw hat. 

Ulik sits on a chair made of solid granite, he takes a gulp of beer from his mug (about as big as most five year olds), and then belches loudly. "HATORI!!!" he exclaims in a happy voice, full of life and vitality. He casually tosses away the giant beer mug onto the floor, and stands up to his full height, well over seven feet tall, and with 500+ pounds of solid muscle packed into his wide and low centered frame.

"MY OLD FRIEND AND COMRADE IN ARMS. COME, DRINK WITH ME!!!" Ulik exclaims. Striding towards Hatori and patting him on the back with a laugh. Hatori can't help but stagger forward from the force of it. The Hawk Sage clears his throat and shakes his head however, "No thank you." 

Ulik grins slyly at the Hawk Sage, "Ah same old Hatori...always too busy for beer and women. YOU NEED TO CHEER UP MY OLD FRIEND AND FIND A GOOD WOMAN YAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAA!" 

"About the new Genin Team..." Hatori mutters, trying to steer the conversation back to what it was meant to be. Ulik nods, "YES, YES, MY DEAR CHILDREN!" Ulik considers every child of Hidden Stone as a son or daughter, and would gladly give up his life for any one of them, from the smartest most talented prodigy all the way to the dumbest layabout failure. 

"You have told me great things about them!" Ulik says with a laugh, "Those two Jinchuuriki will be great warriors for this village!" Ulik had personally requested that Hatori watch over them for the first mission. Recent intelligence had vaguely hinted at whispers in the underworld, perhaps nothing more then rumors really, that there were forces who wanted to obtain the power of the Bijuu for sinister purposes in the mold of the old Akatsuki. 

"About their new Sensei. Do you think he will be suitable for their squad?" Hatori asks.  

Ulik peers at Hatori questioningly through his bright amber eyes, "Mikael? Ah he is a little brat but he's talented. I talked with him personally and made it clear faulure is not an option."  Hatori nods, "Yes but he has a history of getting into needless confilct and-"

Ulik raises his giant right palm at Hatori, "Hold on...if you don't like my choice then perhaps you would like to stay on with the children?" Hatori quickly shakes his head, "Not possible I am too busy."

"EXACTLY! I need you elsewhere!" Ulik says with a smile. He pats Hatori on the shoulder and walks towards the giant boar, which has now turned a delicious golden brown color. "COME EAT AND DRINK WITH ME. WE CAN TRADE OLD WAR STORIES. REMEMBER THAT TIME WHEN WE ALMOST KILLED EACH OTHER?! HYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"  

Ulik's tone implies its not a request. He claps his giant hands and suddenly the hall fills up with the sound of muic. Shinobi enter the hall, eager to drink and take a load off, followed by dancing girls. Ulik rips off a leg from the boar and takes a seat at the head of the main table, laughing loudly. Hatori sighs inwardly and begrudgingly joins the party, he'd much rather be meditating.  
_
*With Sparrow...*_
Sparrow sits off to the side with her legs crossed. A giant scroll in unrolled in front her. A series of bloody handprints run up and down the scroll, and all the way at the end is Sparrows petite hand, just under her mentor Hatori's hand.

She stares at her hand print and grins, knowing that she more then earned it after the trouble she went through to prove herself.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 22, 2009)

*Team 9/Woods*​
As the three genin took a moment to catch their breath, a monstrous figure burst through the undergrowth. Taller and wider than all of the genin, it instantly demonstrated its massive strength by slamming a fist into a thick tree trunk that crumpled under it.

*"R-run?"* Sachi suggested as she fell to her knees, hands digging into the dirt.

"I don't think we can," Hitoshi pointed out. "We don't know where sensei is, and if we go back to the clearing we'll be trapped between this thing and the other gang members. Taking our chance against it is our best bet."

As the monster came closer, Hatsune made the first move. "I HATE THE WOODS! I HATE NATURE!" she yelled out as her arm stretched back a yard to snap forward and deliver a punch to the creature's face that sent it stumbling back a few feet. "Hey, it worked," she remarked, cracking her knuckles.

Standing up, Sachi pressed her palms together. *"Maybe, we should work together? H-Hatsune, you and I can try binding it with wires, and Hitoshi can attack it..."* Moving in (almost) unison, the two female members of Team 9 wrapped ninja wire around the beast as it shook its head, still dazed from Hatsune's attack. But as the thing began to strain against the wires, Hitoshi remained motionless.

"My katon jutsu," he said, shaking his head. "I can't use it again so soon. It takes a fourth of my chakra."

The team froze for a moment and the beast roared.* "Well we have to do something!"* Sachi exclaimed, and tossed her end of the wires to Hitoshi. *"Dai Senpuu: Great Whirlwind Technique!"*

Sachi blurred into action, landing two solid hits on the creature's chest. However, the pain brought the enemy back to himself, and as she rushed in for the third and final kick, he burst free from the wires and caught her leg. Swinging her into a nearby tree, her head hit the trunk and Sachi fell to the ground, stunned.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

_*Misuto vs. Shou: Friends forever...*_
*Misuto*
BODY: 46
SPIRIT: 39
MIND:  10
Speed (Body+spirit): 85
Accuracy (Body+mind): 56
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 59

*Shou*
BODY:35
SPIRIT:35
MIND: 25
Speed (Body+spirit): 70
Accuracy (Body+mind): 60
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 60

"WOO BOY YOU ARE FUCKIN' AMPED HUH?!" Misuto exclaims as Shou fights him with an intense savagery that impresses even him. 

Shou throws a right hook, his knuckles filled with rusty nails, at Misuto's face which he deftly sidesteps. "If I knew you cared so much..." Shou throws a straight jab which Misuto ducks. "...then I would've broken a five year olds neck right in front of you weeks ago hehe!"  

Shou continues attacking like a man possessed, running on pure rage, and tackles Misuto to the deck. He cracks Misuto across the jaw with a hammerfist, shredding Misuto's jaw with the nails. It's not much of an improvement on Misuto's already burnt face however. Misuto laughs and spits out a giant glob of blood into Shou's face, "Here you want blood HAHA!!" 

*BABLAM! *

He headbutts Shou in the face and pushes the crazed boy off of him. Misuto crouches on all fours like a panther as he stares at Shou with predators eyes, and blood dripping down his face. Shou gets back up like a crazed demon ready for more. As Shou charges at Misuto the Shark boy shakes his head, "TAKE THE MOTHERFUCKIN KIDS IF YOU WANT THEM SO BADLY!!!" Misuto roars, "But...leave the bitch where she is," he adds, referring to Lyra. 

I'll just blow you all up while you're trying to leave the ship anyway he thinks with glee. Misuto then points at the medium sized gash in the hull that he made with Tina. Water slowly filters through, given enough time it'll flood the cabin pretty soon. 

"Hurry the fuck up. I got business with a Demon Turtle!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

*Iwagakure/With Sparrow...*
As Sparrow sees Hakumei suddenly release an electrical arc from his hand she smirks with an impressed face. Where was that jutsu when we were getting pummeled by Higuma? she wonders in amusement. So he's improving too, I bet Akira has learned some new things as well she thinks. 

Sparrow however doesn't feel much stronger then she was that first day she sparred with Hakumei, but she did discover some things about herself in the past two days. Things which she hopes will make her a better person and a better shinobi in the long run...
*
2 days ago...*
Sparrow meets Hatori at their standard training spot high up in the mountains. "Hello," he says cheerfully. Sparrow smiles at the Hawk Sage and waves her right arm around towards him, swinging it back and forth and rotating it with vigor. Hatori laughs at the display, "Ah so your arm has fully mended I see." Sparrow had broken her right arm severely during her first mission. 

"Yup I woke up this morning and realized it was good as new. So I took the cast off myself," Sparrow replies proudly. She had also saved the cast as a keepsake and propped it up like a trophy on her nightstand. Hakumei and Akira had scrawled little get well messages on the cast which is what gave it the most meaning for her. 

"So what are we going to work on today Master?" she asks. 

"Before you continue on your path there is a certain skill I'd like you to possess," Hatori says while reaching into the folds of his robes. 

"Sound interesting, so what is it?" Sparrow asks while sitting on the ground cross legged. 

Hatori pulls out a large scroll and with a flourish unrolls it in front of her. "To summon..." he responds succinctly. Sparrow frowns suddenly. She's been working on the mechanics of the summoning jutsu for some time now but with little results. She had just about given up on the hopes of summoning in fact. 

"But I can't summ-"

Hatori quickly snaps his right hand in her face in rebuke, "BAH! Do not ever tell me what you can or cannot do young lady! You are just setting yourself up for failure!" he chastises her. Sparrow bows her head low, "I'm sorry you're right..." she says in a low voice. 

"I have figured out a different way to go about your problem with Summoning," he tells her, "Usually the prospective summoner signs a blood contract with a certain animal species, but sometimes the summoner and the creature end up being incompatible. So they end up doing each other more harm then good in the long run." 

Sparrow nods slowly trying to follow his reasoning, "Okay..." 

Hatori places the giant scroll in front of Sparrow. In the middle of the scroll is a large circular swirling seal marking. "So we will first test out which animal species you are best suited for. Just prick your thumb and draw some blood and then place it on the middle of the seal." 

"That's it?" Sparrow asks him, it sounds simple enough really. Hatori nods wordlessly. Sparrow takes out a kunai from her thigh holster and pricks her thumb. "Here goes nothing," she says as she slams her thumb down on the seal. 

"Also watch out for that ten thousand foot drop..." Hatori adds at the last second. 

"Wait what?!" Sparrow exclaims but its too late as her bloody thumb hits the seal and she disappears in a puff of smoke. Hatori meanwhile checks his watch and then decides to take a nap and wait beside the scroll. 

_Somewhere..._
Sparrow reappears in a puff of smoke high above the clouds, thousands of feet above the ground, and she begins to plummet to the ground like a stone. 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 22, 2009)

*Fox Inuzuka and Prince Nara VS Shuuhei Muguruma*

*Fox Inuzuka and Prince Nara VS Shuuhei Muguruma​*
Fox and Prince walked silently in the ship now and then stopping and checking out the area not wanting to fight someone that they are not capable of fighting against. Prince was a bit awed that someone from the Inuzuka clan was very capable of stealth, well that was to be expected of course since they are trackers so its like theyre second nature. Prince followed the Inuzuka and they've collected quite some kids, 2 boys and 3 girls. However few minutes of not finding an enemy made Prince a bit edgy, everything was too smooth, okay he was with a tracker but still the pirate ship wasnt that big enough that they wont encounter any enemies. The two of them went up out to the deck.

"I smell something not right" Fox said as she noticed a faint smell of a human, but she couldn't tell where it was. The two of them went up to the deck both being very careful, hoping that nothing bad would happen. 

Shuuhei continued to follow the two ninja's that had 5 kids in tow. He was using his concealment technique, he could tell that the female seemed to know that someone was following them but didn't know where he was. Shuuhei continued to follow them until they were on the deck. As soon as they were on the deck Shuuhei quickly moved to impale the female with her sword. Although as he slashed up to kill the female genin, the female stepped back, narrowly missing the sword. "Prince, step back with the kids... and i might need help, this one seems really strong." Fox said. With that Prince covered the 5 kids and went back to where fox was.

"tch, boring, i thought you kids would be a little stronger. Shuuhei yawned as he sheathed his sword back "please let me have some fun."


----------



## migukuni (Dec 22, 2009)

*Iwagakure​*
Akihiko cursed inwardly, these days it seems that that was what he usually does now. His team was completely incompetent, well Hiro was good but he was blind and so cannot see what color the crystal he was holding was, and Jack was a drunkard who probably thinks that a flower and poop was the same as a crystal.  "well atleast we've got two of the crystals down. The white and red now we only need to find the gray one and its all over." With that said Akihiko walked back to the crystals finding the gray one.

As Akihiko rummaged around more and more of the crystal creatures was coming. Fortunately Hiro and Jack was more than happy enough to pummel the creatures. Well atleast they were helpful now. Akihiko thought as he saw where the gray one was. It was far deep down, covered by a big ass crystal, Akihiko wondered idly if it was alright to destroy the big crystal that was covering it. "Guys, do you think it would be okay to destroy this crystal?" Akihiko asked not really minding what the answer was as he started summoning Razor.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 22, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Iwagakure​*
> Akihiko cursed inwardly, these days it seems that that was what he usually does now. His team was completely incompetent, well Hiro was good but he was blind and so cannot see what color the crystal he was holding was, and Jack was a drunkard who probably thinks that a flower and poop was the same as a crystal.  "well atleast we've got two of the crystals down. The white and red now we only need to find the gray one and its all over." With that said Akihiko walked back to the crystals finding the gray one.
> 
> As Akihiko rummaged around more and more of the crystal creatures was coming. Fortunately Hiro and Jack was more than happy enough to pummel the creatures. Well atleast they were helpful now. Akihiko thought as he saw where the gray one was. It was far deep down, covered by a big ass crystal, Akihiko wondered idly if it was alright to destroy the big crystal that was covering it. "Guys, do you think it would be okay to destroy this crystal?" Akihiko asked not really minding what the answer was as he started summoning Razor.



Hiro

"You might not want to do that," Hiro called out as he kicked a particularly vicious Dragon away and slammed his fist into the stomach of one that was going to jump up and attack Jack.

He couldn't tell what Akihiko's recation was but he could tell he had stopped to listen. Leaving Jack to deal with the small fries, he  walked over to wherre the Sanada was standing.

""Yeah, it's faint, I can only just hear it and the crystal wall has blocked out most of the stench." He looked over in thedirection of hjis team mate. "Also, judging by the heat radiating through the crystal, I don't think that this one breathes cold air."

Hiro let Akihiko figure out the gap himself that he had left in this statement.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Sanbi Awakens!!*

*Lyra Sunameko; Jinchuuriki Mind/Cell Thing*

Sitting at the bottom of her imaginery ocean the chains holding the sanbi down begin to rattle. The beast's eyes glowing blood red like a massive moon. *"Do you remember now Lyra? Do you remember how they took you're family from you?!" *The Sanbi taunted he knew this could be his one and only chance to influence the girl directly. *"Free me Lyra and make them pay"* His snarling voice echoing through the dark abyss.

Lyra oscillated back up onto her feet nearly tipping over a few times. With every step that Lyra took the water began to boil at her feet taking on a sea green appeal. "*That's it Lyra, Show them the anger, The Pain you held unto for so long"* Sanbi coaxed as the small girl traced the Iron bars that kept the demon locked away with her small hands. "My pain" Lyra repeated hypnotized by the gripping words.

"*YES LYRA SHOW THEM! SHOW THEM THE POWER OF THE SANBI JINCHUURIKI!"* Lyra sunk her hands begin the bar feeling the scaly skin of the beasts. The boiling water whipped up in fury coating her in his chakra. The bond between the two had begun.

*Lyra Sunameko; Melancholy Ship *

*"RRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH"* Lyra began to stir finally out of her trance, her chakra pouring out at a much more rapid rate then ever before. It was ominous and foul as it began to coat her skin with the bubbling energy. *"RRAAAAGHHH!!!"* She yelled out she looks becoming more feral then human. The surge of chakra tossing the kids that surrounded her to the walls like rag dolls. Her eyes glowed blood red as the sea green chakra began to make her skin far more scaly then normal.

Her talons shot up from both her hands and feet, while the size of her fangs doubled becoming serrated. In one gulp of air she let out an immense roar that was sure to catch any Ninja's attention. *"RRRAAAAGGHHH!!" *This was worse then the last fight with Misuto, At this point it was no longer Lyra standing their as the Chakra Shroud took hold. The Sanbi had invaded her mind her bloodlust was palpable. In one quick motion she skewered a child with her bare hands hoisting them in the air.

His spine and chest concaved from the concussive strike as he drowned from his own blood filling his throat. Letting him drop from her hands she grabbed him by his lifeless neck ripping out his jugular without struggle. Gulping down his flesh the other kids ran off in every directions trying to avoid the monsters that were suppose to save them. Turning to her two teammates Lyra began to mumble a demonic like language before charging at them. *"RRAAGHH!!" *


----------



## Michellism (Dec 22, 2009)

*Hatsune Gomu; Woods*

"HEY MONSTER LEAVE US ALONE!" Hatsune called out wagging her finger at the large obstruction that blocked out sunlight with it's own stature. Looking down at the girl it let out a massive sigh, It's released breathe like a gusts as it made the genin's clothes dance in the wind. Turning to the other teammates Hatsune waves at the happy that her simple minded plan worked, The other genin's eyes open wide as a rising shadow silhoutte's over her. "What's a matter?" Hatsune ask only to run around to see the beast standing over here.

*GALUUPP!!*

In moments she is covered in the beast's saliva as it literally throws up on her. "EWW NO NO NO NO EWWW!!! HE THREW UP ON ME!" Hatsune screamed out wagging side to side like a dog as globs of spit fall of her skin and clothes. Picking up the slimy girl by her rubbery ankle the monster cocks back before landing a deafning blow to her face that sends her flying into the forest crashing into a few deers and eventually a tree.

Staggering up to her feet Hatsune finds her self glued to a baby deer via monster saliva. The poor deer's eyes in a daze as the flying rubber girl caught him off guard. "YOU MADE ME HURT BAMBII!" Hatsune cried out with tears in her eyes truly believing she had hurt her favorite cartoon movie of all time produced by Waltzuru Disnero. Picking the seemingly unconscious deer in her hand Hatsune ran as fast as she could towards the monster.

"NO ONE HURTS BAMBII!" The girl protested before slamming the baby deer into the monster's gut sending him flying into a feet trees, His large frame snapping the things in half. Placing the deer down Hatsune waved it good bye. "There you go bambii no one will hurt you again" She said before dodging a powerful strike from the monster. "Still not done yet huh. TEAM LET'S BEAT THIS GUY UP!" She commanded hiding behind a tree.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Doflamingo Ship*

"So you're an Uchiha huh! YOU STILL WON'T BEAT ME!" The kaguya roared out bringing over her right hand ready to deliver a killing blow. In the eyes of the Uchiha everything seemed slow, Each moment like an old movie. "Her moves, I can see them" Turning to the left she avoided Charlie's strike and planted a heavy punch of her own to the girls mouth.

*BAMM!!*

The hit causing her stagger back a bit as Ryoumo ran forth land a kick to the abdomen followed up a skull crushing head butt.

*BAMM!!*

Blood splattered out as the Kaguya fell backwards from the strike, The red liquid seeping from their foreheads as the both panted. Ryoumo nearly fell down to the floor as Charlie made it back up to her feet running full sprint towards her. "I'll KILL YOU!"

*SHNK!!*

The bone impaling Ryoumo's stomach as blood shot from her mouth. "HEHEHE IS THIS THE POWER OF THE UCHIHA! PATHETIC!" Charlie taunted digging the steel like bone deeper into Ryoumo's abdomen. Ryoumo twirled her wrists revealing steel wire hidden throughout the room. The hungry ninja threads wrapping themselves around the Kaguya. "You made the mistake of Under estimating me!"

*THUD!!*

Ryoumo called out delivering a powerful kick to the hog tied girl as she crashed into a pyramid of crates filled to the brim with rum. Forming the tiger seal the Uchiha began her assault. "YOU THINK A LITTLE KICK WILL KILL ME!" The alcohol drenched kaguya called out getting back up to her feet. "I'LL SKIN YOU ALIVE!" Charlie broke free from the wire running forth. "FIRE STYLE FIRE DRAGON JUTSU!" The hungry flames taking to the fallen wire that ignited the pool of rum on the floor.

*SSHOOOOOOBOOM!!!*

The flames bursted into a massive explosive that took a massive chunk of the ship off letting in the sea water pour inside. A Few residue flames remained as the Uchiha slowly blacked out falling to the floor.

*Doflamingo Quaters; Doflamingo Ship*

"Pathetic is that all the Leaf village has to offer" Doflamingo taunted placing his leather boot atop of Sousuke's head ramming his bloody face to the floor. "You guys are so dissapointing and here I was getting all jealous of the Mighty Konoha. If this is all you have then it'll be a synch when I attack the Leaf Once again" Doflamingo promised raising his leg to the ground. "SEE YA IN HELL KID!" He cried out bringing down his foot curbstomping sousuke through the floor of the ship sending him several levels down.
*
KRK KRK KRK KRBOOM*

Fixing his shade Doflamingo headed out to deal with the rest of the intruders himself. "Let's end this party" Doflamingo said as his ship began to leave port.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 22, 2009)

Hitoshi Uchiha, Team 9

"Hatsune-chan, are you okay?" asked Hitoshi as he thought of an idea. Even if he tried a Katon attack, it wouldnt be as big and powerful as the previous one. "It's not wise for us to fight it strength wise, nor is it wise for us to stick as a team." Looking at the monster, which towered the three genins. "Team, get all our exploding tags out, we'll place it on the ground in a circular manner. When the monster comes into the tagged area Sachi-chan, you will kick the monster from the back with your Great Whirlwind attack. Then we detonate our tags!!!!!"

"Well its better than nothing!" said Hatsune. "Alright! Let's do this!" said Sachi. The three of them took out all of their exploding tags, a total of 7. "Hatsune, Sachi! Distract the monster. I'll paste the tags in his path!" Hitoshi darted infront of the monster, pasting the tags one by one, in a circle. "Hidden Needles attack!! Gomu Gomu No Punchhhhhhhh!!" shouted the girls, trying their best to halt time.

"Im ready!, Sachi, run behind the monster! Hatsune, bring him into the tagged circle!! It's now or never!!" said Hitoshi as he pasted the last exploding tag. "Alright, here I go!" said Sachi as she carefully went out of the monsters sight and followed silently behind it. "HURRY UPPPP!! MY HANDS ARE HURTING!!!!!!" said Hatsune in pain. Hatsune's hands had began to bleed from constantly punching the monster thick body, who was about to move into the blast zone. "Hatsune, you hide in the trees. Thanks so much." said Hitoshi.

Just then, the monster stepped into the zone. "Sachi!!! NOW!!!" instructed Hitoshi, it was do or die. "Right! GREAT WHIRLWIND ATTACK!!!" every kick landing dead on. The monster fell to the ground like zombies in a zombie movie. In unison, the trio shouted, "*KATSU!!*" The explosion caused the ground to sink in, dragging the lifeless body of the monster. Even something its size couldnt take the impact of 7 exploding tags. "Well done girls. Now, to provide support for sensei!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2009)

Team Love and peace-

"God damn it." Shou grumbled to himself, First Misuto now turtle bitch. This is getting to become a very tiring day. "You kill turtle bitch." He pointed at the bloodied misuto, though Shou was dripping blood from the rest of his body and even from his forehead thanks to the bastard. "I'll get the kids out of here." With that, He threw the nails back at Misuto, less of an attack and more of a way of saying. "Pierce the bitch."  Shou rushed off and broke into the cage, He'd have to avoid the turtle bitch for a bit to get to the kids.

"GET YOUR ASSES OVER HERE!" Shou shouts at the kids. "But... You're.... scary...." The kids all crowd in a corner, away from Lyra. "You got two choices. Cannibal death or coming with me and having the chance of NOT fucking dying, seeing as I'm the only one trying to keep you alive, I think your choice should be pretty clear!" the kids all nod and rush towards Shou. "RAAAAGGGGHHH!!!" Lyra shouts and tries to charge at the kids. "Not this time bitch." Shou throws the last of the kids out of the cage and takes a hit from Lyra, flying back into a few crates.

"Guh.." He coughs, blood dripping down his mouth. "Get... the bitch... Misuto." He slowly stands up, gripping his chest tightly. "GET OUT OF HERE KIDS!" He shouts, following behind them and heading for the stairs. "Here's to them killing each other." Shou thought to himself as he lead the kids up the stairs.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2009)

*Kayo/Gryphon Ship*

So quiet, so very, very, quiet Kayo creeped up the steps to an open door from the bowels of the ship. She slowly opened the door making a silent creeking sound as it was pushed up. Kayo peered outside taking in what she could see before she set out. There were cells everywhere. It was just a long hallway of cells with no walls connecting them, which Kayo guessed created one mega cell. _"Who ever came up with this idea is a complete idiot.."_ She says to herself as she's about to step out of her hiding place.

*CREEEEK!*

_"Someone's coming!"_ Kayo thought ducking under a lone table and transforming into a rock. The place was brightly lit which mean it was dark under the table, pretty good plan if Kayo had to say so herself. "Hurry up and get in here! We don't have all day we'll be setting off soon!" A females voice began yelling pulling something by a rope. What was tied to the rope disgusted Kayo to the point where she almost didn't feel like eating...she did say almost. A gang of kids were being pulled in by two of the bikini women. One was in the front holding a whip while the other walked behind them carrying a katana.

_"Kinda weird for pirates to be carrying katanas..."_ Kayo thinks to herself mentally as she continues to observe. Toward then end of the gang of kids was a little girl who looked no more than six fell stopping the line completely. "So, little girl you did it again huh? You fell once again. Do you like to upset me? Well..." The women with the whip bent down seductively to the little girl and began licking her cheek. "I'll show you not to upset me anymore." 

*POW*

She jawed the little girl getting a scream out of her as she fell to the ground. The woman began yelling for her to get up, telling her she wasn't done with her yet. The woman drew her fist again to hit the little girl when one of the boys in the group jumped in the way and took the full blow. "You really think your saving her by jumping in the way?" The bikini women said as she lifted the boy up by his hair. She whispered something in his ear that was incoherent to Kayo, but was ever it was she said it struck fear into the boy. She dropped her hold of him by the hair and he began to free fall to the floor below. She drew back her whip and cracked at him slashing across his face, but that wasn't all.

The female who remained stoic behind her drew her sword and in one fluid motion sliced the boy straight across the back and they both watched as he feel to the ground his eyes glossy.

"N-n-n-n-no!" Kayo screamed as she exploded from under the table tackling one to the ground. The women countered by monkey flipping her off of her, but Kayo was able to land on her feet. "How...how could you do that their just tiny kids!" Kayo screamed at the two. The women opened a closet door and tossed the all in their, locking it as they turned their attention to Kayo. "The same reason we can do it to you little girl!"


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Minori/Konoha*
> A large explosion rocked the pirate ship they stood upon as Minori dispatched the cannon fodder pirates left and right. A huge cloud of smoke rose up by the far side of the boat to her right. After effortlessly disptaching 10 ninja pirates Minori was on her way to see if any body were hurt, because of the explosion. A deep gruff voice began to laugh something akin to a maniac as a tall dark shadow was basically ecplising the sun where she stood.
> 
> Quickly Minori jumped back sliding across the wood floor to look at her new opponent. Even she one who's emotions hardly showed and never seemed surprise was in shock at the sight before her. It was a woman, but more like a beast of a woman with green hair and a very long nose. She literally had a good 4 feet over Minori who wasn't that short to begin with being a little over 6 feet. This woman was a disgusting creature and just by looking at her you could tell she was morbidly obese.
> ...



Minori didn't know rather to be disgusted by how ugly this women was or to be an awe about her stature of how she basically towered over everything. Endive swung her mighty rolling pin after Minori again who took off into the air to get to higher ground, but Endive wasn't having that. She to with great force took off in the air after Minori. "Haha...only little girls think that could escape a woman by jumping into air." Minori looked at the woman blankly for a minuted while they were in mid air. "Shouldn't you be saying that to a guy...?" She retorted.

This only fueled Endives fire as she swung her rolling pin once more hitting Minori who blocked it with her forearms, sending her crashing down into the ship by Kabure. Endive then began to spin like a top gaining speed as she began to dive into the ground. "Feel the power of my* DERRIERE*!" She screamed as she came down full force on by the two unsuspecting jonin who barely managed to dodge.

Minori flipped to a nearby railing and began observing as the woman began pulling herself out. "She's powerful...and large, but she's beyond slow. I"m pretty sure she must be tired by now." Like a spawn erupting from hell the woman gave off a deep throat like laugh as she rose up from the wreckage. 

"Puny ninjas, you can't stop me!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Neiko Ruuta; The Gryphon Ship*

Placing his back close to the walls Neiko panted heavily trying to catch his breath as the swarm of asain women continued to look for the artist. Slowly rising higher and higher into the ship via stairs he finally arrived at Petero's quaters though he didn't know it himself. Closing the door and locking it behind him Neiko went on his knees taking out his prayer beads. "Oh Buddha please forgive me for leaving my students behind, But I just couldn't give into temptation and become like that cave man Sousuke"

"Well Well Well If it isn't Neiko" Petero said sitting behind him on a chair made entirely of cheese. "Petero?" Neiko turned around surprised. "Oh so you remember me. YOU DIDN'T REMEMBER ME WHEN I INVITED YOU TO MY BIRTHDAY!" Petero cried out with tears in his eyes, Was this really the mass criminal Petero? "You said you'd have strippers there, I would not be apart of such acts" Neiko scolded the immature captain placing the beads away.

"SHUT UP!" Petero screamed like an insolent child. "NOW YOU'LL HAVE TO MAKE FOR LOST TIME!" Petero announced as a large door opened behind him revealing an army of super enhanced chain smoking ninja babies. "My god, You went through with it" Neiko commented grabbing his sword by the hilt. Taking out a twinkie Petero munched down talking with his mouth full "GET HIM MY LOVELIES!" With that the army of manly babies attacked Neiko.

In moments they found themselves trapped in a genjutsu as Neiko stood side by side Petero resting the sharp side of his blade against his throat. "Give it up petero"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 22, 2009)

*Doflamingo Ship*

Doflamingo appears from the ship as bodys decorate the floor, Ninjas and Pirates alike strewn everywhere though he seems unphazed. Finding a half empty bottle of rum he swigs it done before smashing it over the corpse of one of the other Ninjas that had invaded his ship. "Assholes wrecking my ship, I'll be sure to do deal extra damage to Konoha just for it" He comments to himself digging the tip of boot into one of the deceased bodies temple.

"DOFLAMINGO!!" 

A Loud voice calles out as he turns back with a devil may care attitude. "Ah Sousuke You're still alive?" Doflamingo taunts as the Konoha Jounin takes an Offensive stance. "FIRST GATE OPEN!" 

*BOOSSH!!*

A Burst of chakra floods from his body as he begins to take a crouching position. "This again?" Doflamingo comments as Sousuke had gone all the way to four gates in their previous battle. "SECOND GATE OPEN!" His skin began to turn red as more chakra had began to come out. "Come on big boy shot me what you got" Doflamingo said taking a defensive stance. "THIRD GATE OPEN!" Veins began to erupt on the surface of Sousuke's skin as he forced another gate open, His skin a dark red color now.

"AAAHHHHH FOURTH GATE OPEN!" At this point a crator formed beneath sousuke as the chakra began to grow in density. "FIFTH GATE" *Shhoom* in an instant he dissapeared. "WHERE'D HE!?" Doflamingo called out before getting collabored in the face by a heart stopping punch. *BAM!!!* The force sending him skidding backwards as his feet struggled to stay planted on the ground. 

"SIXTH GATE OPEN!" Sousuke called out now only visible as blurs as he bounced from side to side delivering bone crushing blows.

*BAM! BAM! BAM!*

The attacks rocked the shipped to the core as the walls and floors began to break under the pressure. "YOU BASTARD!" Doflamingo called out as blood shot from his mouth. In moments he found himself face to face with Sousuke who cocked back both his fist "MORNING PEACOCK!" The Jounin began to flood the s rank criminal with hundreds upon hundreds of shining punches, Doflamingos body rocked back and forth as each fist hit it's mark. "IT'S OVER!" Sousuke cried out connecting a powerful punch to the face that send Doflamingo flying through several walls.

*KKKRRRBAAMM!!!!*

Sousuke collapsed to the ground battling exhaustion. Even for a jounin going this far twice in a day was exhausting. Clouds of debris swirled around as wood chunks rained down. "Is that all you got" The voice surprising the Jounin "N-no way" He said as blood cascaded down his lips. Stepping from the wreckage was a battered Doflamingo. "Things just got serious" He said taking off his broken shades.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2009)

*Petero makes his move!*

The tip of Neiko's giant blade pointed at Petero's throat ready at an moment to put an end to his life. Unfortunately for Neiko as dumb as Petero was he was known to have his stroke of genius thoughts now and then. As Petero stood up ready to give himself up and silent knowns began to excrete out of Petero's backside slowly getting louder and much smellier. Suddenly where Petero had stood was a giant green stink cloud that threanted to over take Neiko with it's foul scent.

Neiko waved his gaint blade back and forth while coughing. "Not artistic at all!" He yelled fanning away the funk. Petero emerged from out of a nearby closet holding a remote with a giant  red button on it. "You've defeated by ninja babies Neiko and you still refuse to make up for not coming to my birthday party. I had the cake and ice cream and the video games and the pinata, but no you still refused to come!" He cried out at Neiko like a child who just had his heart broken by his parents. "Since you no want to make up for lost time. Me Petero will sick fercious monster on you!" As that was said Petero slammed his hand down on the big red button.

An alarm began to go off as the wall behind Petero's desk slowly began to open and smoke filled the room. Bound by chains slowly a hideous disgusting creature began walking out of the secret door behind his desk. "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Petero screamed at the top of his lungs as the horrible beast plauged by years of experiments reared it's ugly head.



*"Ah, you've had me locked up in their for days you fat son of a bitch!"* The evil beast screamed at Petero. Though Petero paid the beast no mind as he began to laugh manically. "Now my dear attack! Attack and destroy!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Mist Team...*
Misuto's eyes widen as Lyra suddenly comes out of her trance, roaring like a feral beast finally unleashed from its cage. Her ferocity is even greater then last time they fought. Is this the beast starting to emerge? he wonders. 

"C'MON LE ME SEE THE MONSTER!!!" he screams.

The pure amount of raw chakra that suddenly emanates from her body makes him take a momentary step back however. He marvels at her ferocity as she skewers a boy through the chest and then consumes. Misuto's eyes sparkle at the majesty of it all, "It's so...beautiful!" The pure unadulterated violence with no rhyme and reason, Lyra has become a simple mindless creature of violence. 

Suddenly Shou throws a couple of nails at Misuto telling him to take Lyra while he frees the kids. Misuto catches the nails as Shou ushers the kids out. While Shou has his back turned to him, he can't help but dart his hand out towards a six year old boy by the looks of him and snap his neck, quickly tucking his body into a corner just in case. Lyra roars even louder suddenly...

*BABLAM!*

She hits Shou and literally blasts him off his feet over some crates. As Lyra rushes at Shou and the children. Misuto intercepts her and shoulders Lyra from the right side, tilting her off balance and causing her to topple over. 

"You wanna dance with a Shark not a goldfish don't you!" he yells at her with a sneer. Misuto quickly dives ontop of Lyra and grabs her throat, already he can feel a vast increase in her strength but he keeps his grip tight and wraps his hands around her windpipe, trying to crush it. Suddenly however something strange happens, the chakra shroud around Lyra engulfs her. Misuto can feel the intense chakra trying to push him away. 

"What the f-"
*
"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!"*

Lyra let's out an earsplitting yell and her visible chakra energy flings Misuto like a missile towards the gash in the hull. 

*BABOOM! *

Misuto slams into the hull with almost enough force to bash it open. The gash that Misuto had made suddenly opens wide and water begins to pour through in large quantities. Meanwhile Misuto lands in a heap and coughs up blood in daze, but he still can't help but laugh at the irony of the situation. This is what he wanted and now he got it. He laughs even louder like a lunatic as he gets to his feet. "THIS IS THE MOST FUN I'VE EVER HAD!!!!" he screams. 

Lyra already stalk towards him. She growls at Misuto in a gutteral demon like language, *"GOB ROBLSTOCK GIRTH HITH NUN RAAGH!!!" *

"Well a fuckin' supercalifragilisticexpialidocious to you too! NOW BRING IT!!!" Misuto screams, drawing Tina from his back an pointing it at Lyra. He's bloodied, got blown up by a rum barrel that was really a gunpowder barrel, his sensei almost killed him, he almost drowned, and he got shredded by old rusty nails. All in all a good day so far he thinks, and if he dies, he's going to take this turtle bitch with him down to the depths of the ocean.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 22, 2009)

*Azumo*

Needless to say I was mopping the floor with these two guys. The one who did all the talking Akio atempted to engage me in close combat, a fatal mistake for him. He came out me with a right hook and I effortlessly dodged that. As his right hook missed he came with a left one and then a roundhouse. I again effortlessly dodged those blows, but I was caught off gaurd as I forgot about the other. Akido performed an earth style which from how I was falling combined with the fact that the earth felt a lot softer I could tell was the mud river jutsu.

With my right hand I rebounded and jumped feet first into a nearby tree. Using that to further my momentum I jumped off with my gaint chakram ready. I was going to explain to them why taijutsu wasn't a good idea against me since they were nowhere near by level, but I decided to let them find out. With a chakra string I always keep attached to my weapon via my finger I tossed the gaint chakram at the two. I have to give them credit their dodge was very nice, but I was too skilled not to hit them no matter how it impressed me.

I tugged back on the chakram sending toward Akido slicing straight through his arm. The shocked expression let me know he wasn't expecting it. Neither was he expecting me to be in hs face a second later to sock him in his jaw. I watched before landing on the ground as he fell into the nearby trees slamming into one of them. The blood that flowed from out his arm, some of it got on my face, but I found it to be...some what arousing I guess is the word to put it. I couldn't stop it, but I could feel a sick green plaster itself on my face as I turn to my next victim.

"....Run...." I simply told him as I began to spin and sent my chakram twriling towards him. I was still somewhat in control of my personality, so hoping to just scare him I whipped the chakram in numerous directions cutting down every tree that was around us. Before I counted there were at least 20 trees all round us, and they all fell with a sickening thud.

"AHHHHHH!" A scream peirced through the forest loud enough for anyone to hear. I assumed it was Akio's partner Akido who did the screaming. "Looks like your parnter bit the dust...so tell me do you feel lucky in any sort of way?" Though he tried not to show it I could almost smell his fear as I began to advance closer towards him, ready to finish this battle.

*Jizo*
All the explosive notes went off with a bomb sending the gaint monster and a man tumbling beneath the ground. Though it would take more than a lot of explosive notes to keep this mammoth of a man down. With a blood curdling roar Jizo jumped out of the wreckage team 9 assumed he died in. Though one of his arms were missing he still had strength unlike any other as he landed infront of the 3 genin. With his hand he back handed Hitoshi into a tree, followed by punting Sachi into the air and grabbing her in one fluid motion.

"TaKe...mOrE...KiLl..ME!" The gaint spoke more violent than ever.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

*2 Days ago with Sparrow...*
Sparrow plummets downwards ten thousand miles above the ground, and although she's a girl who's perfectly comfortable with extreme heights, this is just something else entirely. She screams for dear life as she falls, the cold wind slamming into her face and her long blond hair whipping around her face violently. 

As Sparrow falls though a mass of clouds all she can think is that she's dead. How could you do this to me Master Hatori!? Sparrow screams inwardly. She nosedives into the white mass of a large cloud and is buffeted by large amounts of moisture, her body suddenly feels cold as she passes through, barely able to see an inch in any direction. 

Her mind races through every possibility, every Jutsu, ability, and skill, that she possesses that could possibly save her. Okay think Sparrow, think, you can get yourself out of this. Her mind draws a blank. 

"I'M GONNA DIE!!!!" she screams as she passes out of the cloud like a cannonball. Sparrow looks downwards expecting to see the ground about five thousand miles below, but her eyes bug out. Only five hundred feet below, a large mass of land suddenly appears right beneath her A land full of lush trees, and mountains. She can even see a lake far off in the distance. 

No way she thinks, I had to be at least ten thousand feet above the ground, where did this land come from? Sparrow has no time to ponder this mystery however as she suddenly falls into the forest canopy of this strange place, like a bat out of hell.  

*BLAM! BLAM! BLAM!*

She crashes through a large tree branch, and then another, and another. Feeling a jolt of explosive pain every time, and getting scratched up all over. Normally Sparrow is a very modest girl who doesn't like to swear but she quickly decides that modesty is highly overrated just before you're about to die and she curses like a sailor as she crashes through every succeeding tree branch. 

Finally Sparrow falls out of the tree canopy and lands into a large mass of bushes on the ground. She hits hard on her back and everything goes dark for a second. Some seconds later she crawls out of the bushes and out into the open, groaning in a low voice. 

A shadow appears over her from the side. "Oi you crashed through my bushes!" 

Sparrow tilts her head up and sees  standing closeby. The Penguin glares at Sparrow with its flippers placed on the sides of its waist in an antagonistic pose.  

Sparrow does a double take at the Penguin. I must have a concussion she thinks before blacking out. 

"Hey wake up I'm not done with you Human!"  The Penguin waddles beside her and poke her roughly on the side of the head with its flippers but the girls remains motionless. He turns Sparrow over onto her back and snaps at her (yes Penguins can snap, at least this one can). 

"Hey you dead or something?"  The Penguin however notices the subtle rise and fall of her chest and realizes that she's still breathing. 

"Stupid Human," he grumbles before picking her up and carrying her away.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 22, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Jizo*
> All the explosive notes went off with a bomb sending the gaint monster and a man tumbling beneath the ground. Though it would take more than a lot of explosive notes to keep this mammoth of a man down. With a blood curdling roar Jizo jumped out of the wreckage team 9 assumed he died in. Though one of his arms were missing he still had strength unlike any other as he landed infront of the 3 genin. With his hand he back handed Hitoshi into a tree, followed by punting Sachi into the air and grabbing her in one fluid motion.
> 
> "TaKe...mOrE...KiLl..ME!" The gaint spoke more violent than ever.



Sachi struggled in the grip of the giant hand, kicking at his wrist to no avail. She was exhausted from using her Great Whirlwind Technique and her struggles finally ceased as she slumped as if boneless in his grasp. 

_"Hitoshi, Hatsune..."_ she thought, as her eyelids fluttered. _Where are they? Where's sensei...everything hurts..._

Coughing, she grated out "*Fukami Hari!*"

But only three needles appeared, and only to bounce off the monster's thick skin. Sachi grabbed one before it fell to the ground. _If only I could reach my kunai!_ she thought despairingly. But her pouch was trapped between her leg and the palm of the giant hand holding her. Except for the single senbon in her right hand, Sachi was completely helpless.

*"Hatsune,"* she cried out, noticing Hitoshi standing up and shaking himself off from where he had been thrown into the tree. *"Hatsune, save me!"*


----------



## Kuno (Dec 22, 2009)

*Kumo…*

“What?”  The ninja sitting with the missions looked at the genin a bit dumbfounded before pointing in Koen’s direction.  “I do believe she has your mission.”

He looked to follow the direction his finger was pointing but saw nothing but empty wall, before he could open his mouth a flash of black appeared then a hand was on Hero’s throat and slamming him against the wall.

Angry silver eyes glared at him.  “If you ever undermine me again…”  Koen said, her voice barely a whisper and laced with anger.  “You will never become a ninja.  You will be tossing the shit out of some barn.  That is if I allow you to survive it.  Do you understand me?”  A tremble could be heard as she tipped her weapon toward the genin waiting for him to push her.

*Iwa…*

The tree was a large one.  It was of the conifer variety, smelling deeply of sap.  The green needles only interfered slightly with what the black eyes sought.  ‘Interesting…’ he thought watching the three practicing in the stony plain.  He had to admit he was more impressed with the group than he thought he would be.  “At least they are practicing.” Mikael said quietly.  “I guess I have watched long enough.”  

Instead of climbing down the tree, Mikael jumped hitting the ground and rushing off in a blink of an eye.  Only a second later he stood in the midst of the group.  His long black coat still fluttering with movement around him.  Looking around at the three he nods.  “Continue your practicing…” Mikael said to them before continuing.  “I am Zensoku Mikael.  I will be your Sensei from this point on.”  His silver eyes remained flat as he looked at them.  “Prepare to work harder than you ever have.  Your last mission is nothing compared to what is coming.”  The corners of his mouth curled up slightly.  “You will become the greatest shin obi this village has ever seen.”  A low chuckle escaped him as his hands lightly traced the hilts of his swords.  “Or I will kill you myself.”

*Kanko…*

“I also think that woman might be in need of some assistance.” Sagramour said pointing one of his long legs toward Minori.

“Oh I am sure that particular Kunoichi can handle herself.”  Kanko replied spinning toward another pirate.

“I would normally agree with you.  But, I do believe her opponent is a bit overpowering.”  They both turned then and watched the woman spin and crash into the ground.

“Okay.  Maybe your right.”  Kanko said moving toward Minori.

“As always.”  Sagramour said his voice still emotionless.

*Tereya/Kodai…*

Their eyes widened as they watched the *Kiri* team massacring each other.  “What are they doing?  Shouldn’t they be working together?”  Tereya asked not taking her eyes from the three.

“You would think so…”  Kodai mumbled, he to mesmerized by the actions.  It was then that Shou began to usher the kids up the stairs.

Deciding their best course of action would be to help the kids and vacate the area they began to follow but Tereya turned just as Misuto grabbed the kid and snapped his neck.  Her eyes narrowing and twitch developing in her jaw she stepped toward him.

“Not the time or place.”  Kodai said grabbing her arm.  “Right now he would kill you.”

Hesitantly she nodded then turned back and headed for the stairs.  Flanking Shou, Kodai sighed.  “Let’s get you guys out of here.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

*Iwagakure/Team 2...*
Sparrow studies her new summoning scroll intently when suddenly their new sensei springs into their midst. She looks up at him uncertainly, the man's silver eyes and his long black attire give him an intimidating look overall. 

Great he looks like a psycho...and a masochist, she thinks glumly. 

*I like his swords* the Gobi, chuckles, *very stylish.* 
_
Of course you would..._

Not for the first or last time Sparrow wishes that Hatori had stayed on with them. However she shrugs inwardly and decides not to judge this man so quickly before getting to know him. Perhaps he means well in a strange way, the threat to kill his own students notwithstanding of course. To each his or her own she figures. 

"Hello nice to meet you Sensei. My name is Sparrow, but you probably already know that," she tells the man in an amiable and respectful voice, "I look forward to serving under you!" 

Life gives you lemons then make some lemonade she thinks with amusement. 

*I don't like lemonade*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 22, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Stony Plain on Outskirts of the Village...*

"Gimme a few yea's," Hakumei began, practicing the hand seals needed for the Genjutsu he learned from his father. "an' I'll be sayin' th' same words ta you." There wasn't a trace of wrath or malice in Hakumei's words, on the contrary, there was quite a bit of playfulness to them. He smiled at his new Sensei. "I'm Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi, of th' Tomoshibi Clan. Tha' ova ther' is Akira."

Breaking his focus, Hakumei turned to completely face Mikael. "I s'pose ye already know 'bout whot me and Sparra ar', yah? I kno' they wouldn't hand us ova to jus' anyone." His eyes traced the man, analyzing him. "You mus' be fairly strong if they sentcha ta wotch ova us."

_Cocky, aren't we?_ You know I'm not like that. I'm simply comfortable with him, that's all. _Of course. Zensoku... I remember that name._ Oh? _In my old host, I came across a few from the Clan._ Anything I should know about them? _Yes. Are you aware of their Kekkai Genkai?_ Umm... 

_Well, it allows them to move quite speedily. As they develop that skill, they can move even faster. A majority within the Clan can move between most villages at about half or a third the time of a regular Jounin. Those that are blessed with the right genetics can accomplish such a feat in a quarter of the time._ Woah, that's incredible! _Yes, but one of the abilities of your Clan is similar, allowing you to move roughly the same speed with enough practice. Given enough time, you'll be able to uphold your challenge to him._ It wasn't a challenge... _Of course not._

Hakumei removed a kunai from his pouch and began twirling it around his finger. It was quite a habit of his. "So, 'ow ye plan ta train us, eh?"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 22, 2009)

Hidden Mist-

In the town covered by an ever present mist, the current Mizukage has worked on bringing back the old ways. To bring the Bloody mist back. In that regard he?s been bent on obtaining powerful forces, one of those forces sits atop a large tree, looking down on the land of the mist. ?I like this place.? A dark sinister voice echoes across the land. ?I would suspect you would. This place is perfect for a shark.? A man dressed as a samurai, with his shirt half off answers the voice. ?And what of a weasel?? The voice asks. ?My, that?s hurtful, calling me a weasel, I?ve never done any harm. I always tell it how it is.? The boy answers back.

?Aren?t you late for getting a team?? The boy just shrugged. ?I?m not made for all that fighting, I?m such a fragile soul.? He smiled. ?Just what are you planning in that twisted head of yours boy.? The voice asked. ?Oh Kinsame, You?re such a scary person. You always insult and think the worst of me.?  He looked down at the village. ?I wonder about that.? Kinsame grinned within his cage.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 22, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

*Two Days Earlier*

After she was released from the hospital, Akira went back to her clan house. She summoned Honz inside her room, before sitting down on the bed, a sad look on her face. Honz looked at her with indifference, waiting for her to say something. Thinking this was going to take a while, he sat down on the floor, and looked up at her.

*"Thinking about what happened in the cave, huh?"*

She nodded slowly.

*"I'll tell you one thing. Only strong members of the Sanada clan can summon my family. I come from the Earth family, and we pride ourselves on our brute strength, our honor, and our pride. And we only accept summoners who can meet our expectations."*

Akira looked up, a blank look on her face. Before Honz could say anything, he was jumped on top of by Akira, her arms wrapped around his neck in a hug. He groaned a bit, before scratching the back of his head. *"Yeah, yeah. Listen though, we have to get some training done..."*

*Presently...*

Akira was sitting along the ground, looking at her family scrolls. Her parents were Earth summoners, so she was trying to see the requirements to bring out another familiar under her control. However, she sighed and rolled the scroll back up; it was too soon for her to think about that yet.

She looked up as their new sensei approached. He looked nice, but not as nice as the old man she met the first time. She tensed up a bit, and to keep herself from looking, she preoccupied herself with increasing her hand seal speed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 22, 2009)

_Hero/Kumogakure_

Hero looked over at her sensei, only to find that she wasn't there anymore. There was a blur, and before he knew it, he was slammed against the wall, his neck bound by his sensei's hands. It shocked him at first, but he quit struggling, and glared at the older woman. *"Let's just hope the mission you picked has good pay."* he wrestled himself out of her grip, and walked to the opposite side, his back towards his sensei and teammate. *"Where's the coward that's supposed to be my teammate?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2009)

_*2 days ago with Sparrow...*_
Sparrow slowly comes to awareness and her eyes flutter open. She quickly grabs her forehead, feeling a thunderous headache. "Ugh...what the heck happpened?" she groans. Last thing she remembered she was talking to some kind of giant Penguin, and then everything got fuzzy after that. 

Sparrow notices that she's laying down on some kind of straw mat in a giant earthen like hut, and that someone has bandaged all of the scratches and cuts that she received from falling through the trees. As she sits up a white feathered talon pushes her back down. A giant stork, standing about six feet tall and wearing a white doctors coat and half moon spectacles, passes by her towards a kettle boiling over a flaming hearth. 

"Lay back please, you took a nasty fall. I am brewing something for that headache of yours. You have a mild concussion," the Stork tells her in a very crisp and proper formal accent. 

Sparrow's jaw hangs agape, first a talking penguin, and now a talking Stork dressed like a doctor. "Just who are you and where am I?!" Sparrow exclaims in confusion. 

The Stork raises a curious eyebrow towards Sparrow as he pours a clear liquid from the kettle and into a mug. "You mean you were not told?" he asks her. The bird strides towards Sarah on its its long spindly legs, and points the mug at her. Sparrow glances dubiously at it, the liquid inside of the mug smells vaguely of Eucalyptus leaves. "It is fine I assure you and it will erase your headache in seconds I promise." 

"Answer my questions first please!" Sparrow responds forcefully, not liking to be kept in the dark. 

"My name is Niles and you are on sky island...the bird sanctuary. I assume you are a Ninja training to summon, no?" 

Sparrow nods with surprise, "How did you know?" 

Niles chuckles, "When a Human suddenly appears in a puff of smoke over our island. It means you were drawn here." 

Sparrow's eyes widen, remembering how Master Hatori recommended to her that a prospective summoner should first know which animal they are best compatible with before signing a blood contract. So I'm compatible with birds huh? she muses. Well my name is Sparrow after all and I do love birds...should've seen this coming really.   

The Stork pushes the mug towards her, "Now drink. You have to be at your best for the trials"  

"Trials?" she exclaims curiously. 

"Well we birds do not just let anyone summon us...unlike certain other animal species," he adds snidely. 

"You must earn this bond with us first...also if you fail you might die, but let us not dwell on such things, and instead pray for your victory....uh oh yes what is your name?"  he asks her with a questioning face and handing her the mug. 

"Sparrow," she replies curtly before taking a tiny sip, within seconds she feels the throbbing pain in her forehead begin to diminish. 

Niles can't help but laugh at the irony of her name, "Ah how appropriate! It seems like a good omen if there ever was one. Maybe you will not die afterall." 

"Thanks..." Sparrow mumbles sarcastically.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2009)

*Koyaiba Team 7*

"Holy shit..." Koyaiba muttered, sweat dropping. "She...she ripped out his vocal cords. And summoned a pony..." He grabbed the arm of a charging pirate and threw him over his shoulder, sending the pirate careening into the water. "Ah, fuck it, this chance is too good to pass up." He whipped out a pen and wrote: WHORE on her forehead. "Oh, that shit's priceless," he said chuckling. A pirate tried to kick him, but he blocked it with his forearm. "Fucker! Ruining my moment!" He kicked the pirate's kneecap out and threw him up against the pole. "Take...this!" He slammed his fist into the pirate's face, denting it in a good bit. He looked at his fist in surprise. "This power...I must have....LEVELED UP!" He roared, sticking his fist into the air. "Fuck yeah, bitches!" "Do I learn a new move?....SAND ATTACK! WHAT IS THIS SHIT?!"


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 23, 2009)

*Hakumei: Flashback Two Days Ago, Released from Infirmary...*

"Damn gud storeh!" Hakumei's father, Raiden Ryoku Tomoshibi, slammed down his drink on the table, causing the contents within the splatter out. With a big smile on his face, he hit his son on the back several times with much enthusiasm. "And tha' wos jus' y'or fi'st mission to, eh? Incredible!"

Feeling rather bashful, Hakumei scratched the back of his head. "Ya... it wos definitely... somethin'. I almos' thought tha' we weren't gonna make it." Snagging his father's mug, Hakumei chugged down some of what was inside it. It had a very tangy flavour, a lot of zip. Citrus fruits were definitely part of the mix. Orange and lemons, perhaps?

Raiden laughed heartiy, "Ha hah, meh son, not make it? Hah! Tha's bull!" Taking back his drink, he took a swig before continuing, "Listen, Hakumei. You wer' destined ta be somethin' amazin' among our clan, among th' Shinobi wo'ld!" Raiden couldn't control the enormous on his face. It was as if his face was frozen in the position. "Tha's why you wer' given th' Raijuu! Wit' dat, yo'r gonna be bloodeh unstoppable!"

Before Hakumei could reply with anymore humility, Raiden cut in, "Oh, eh, Hakumei. Ther's somethin' I wanta teach ya befor' I forget. Mos' Genin don't 'ave enough focus to use it propaly, bu' yo'r much differen' from mos' in our clan, heck, yo'r age! How many otha twelve yea' old ninja can use elemental Jutsu? Tak' down an entire army of bandits? An' I've 'eard yo'r already startin' to use Ya Ikazuchi!" Again, Hakumei was not given a chance to speak. "Ah, tha's meh boy! Listen, so you know anythin' 'bout Genjutsu?"


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 23, 2009)

tsundere said:


> Sachi struggled in the grip of the giant hand, kicking at his wrist to no avail. She was exhausted from using her Great Whirlwind Technique and her struggles finally ceased as she slumped as if boneless in his grasp.
> 
> _"Hitoshi, Hatsune..."_ she thought, as her eyelids fluttered. _Where are they? Where's sensei...everything hurts..._
> 
> ...



*BOOOOOMMM*

"_Shittttt. How could he have survived the attack. Could I have miscalculated?_" thought Hitoshi as he coughed out some blood. The impact of his body slamming into a tree affected him. "Hatsune-chan! Come with me!!" Hitoshi brushed off the dust and stood up, with an angry and pissed face.

"Hatsune, I'll need you to boost me above his head. Is that possible?" Asked Hitoshi. He was planning to use his Katon attack, despite it taking 1/4 of his chakra. "Yea, its not a problem. But what do you plan on doing Hitoshi?" asked Hatsune. "Just watch and see." Hitoshi said, giving off a faint smile, evident of his accumulated fatigue. The duo ran out of the trees and readied themselves. "Hitoshi, Hatsune!! Save me!"

"Hatsune, grip my waist. Then launch me when im ready." Instructed Hitoshi, as he performed the handsigns. "Alright Hatsune! Launch me!!" He was prepared to die with that attack as it takes a big toll on his chakra and his body. "Right! Gomu Gomu No ~ !" Hatsune too, was near her limit, manageing to launch Hitoshi barely above the monsters head. "Sachi. Look down! Katon: GOUKAKYU NO JUTSU!!" The wind from Hatsune's launch boosted the flame slightly, as it hit the monsters head. Hitoshi didn't know if he had done enough, but he was done for. His vision blurred as he fell down. He was too exhausted, lying on the floor. "Sorry."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2009)

*Neiko VS Petero*

Petero had some how managed to capture a beast more abominable, abhorrent, and heinous then Neiko has ever seen. "What circle of hell did you drag this monstrosity from?" Neiko asked taking an offensive stance. Brandishing his long sword as a gleam of light traced downwards the sharp edge. *"I'M HIS DAUGHTER ASSHOLE!"* The beasts spoke, Bringing down her large vile hand Neiko quickly back stepped dodging the attack.

Running atop her fingers he used his chakra to keep his balance as he ran up her shoulder blade. Forming handsigns he launged his assault "EARTH STYLE: EARTH FLOW RIVER!" The shifting murky mud snakes it's away around the monsters arms following Neiko's command as the wave crashes into her face. *"MY EYE!"* The beast called out clutching it's horrific face as Neiko took the air with a jump "LION COMBO!" Neiko called out stringing moves of taijutsu together punishing the giant's head sending it slamming to the ground.

*BLAM!!!*

Landing on his feet he points his buster sword at Petero. "It's over Petero, Theres nothing more you can throw at-" Before he could finish the blind monster grabbed him with one hand beginning to crush his insides with it's sweaty grip. "AAHHH!" Neiko cried out as blood shot from his mouth. *"YOU ASSHOLE! NOW I WON'T BE ABLE TO GO ON MY DATE!"* Her words causing Neiko and petero to be quiet for a moment before bursting into a fit of laughter. Wiping a tear from his eye Petero said "Good one Meg"

*"AAHHH!!"* The beast cried in anger as no one believed her slamming the jounin unto the floor.

*KABAMM!!*

The jounin bursted into a pool of water as Petero screamed in horror "IS HE AQUAMAN!?" Meg facepalmed before saying "*IT WAS A WATER BUSHIN STUPID!"* Neiko's voice roared behind them as the two turned around. "That's right and with the water theres no one can oppose me" He said stringing handsigns together. "Pfft You're not aquaman" Petero said dissapointed. "WATER STYLE: WATER DRAGON JUTSU!" The collected water crashing into Meg sending her crashing through the ship and into the ocean floor.

*DABOOM!!!!*

As water rained down on the two Neiko's silhoutte could be seen. "Do you give up petero?" He asked pointing his sword in his direction.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2009)

*With Megumi's real body.*

The pony burst out laughing at Koyaiba's antics.

"ahahahaha! Aw shit, that's awesome. I wanna write something...ah crap, fucking hooves. Besides, that silly bitch is still on my back." he said. It was at that point a horde of angry pirates came rushing at them. "Ugh...Masked dude. I dunno if you're like a WWE wrestler or like some lame superhero wanna be but if you got a jutsu or something you've been saving now may be a good time to fucking use it!"

The horde was of about 8 pirates, armed to the teeth. Pony, had no attacks and all he could do was dodge as he protected Megumi's limp body. The pirates had pretty much surrounded them, the one Koyaiba had punched was only the scout. These guys were the big angry dudes. Big clubs, the stink of blood about them and kunai. They new limited shinobi arts, basic academy training.

"If she gets injured during this fight cos we couldn't hold off a bunch of fodder...she will NEVER let us hear the end of it. You know in that upper class, polite, bitchy way of hers....everyday dude. Every-fucking-day."

Megumi's body suddenly jerked and a wound appeared on her shoulder.

"Crap, looks like she's in trouble. Hey masked dude - we gotta get to the boat. You gotta another team mate - or a sensei or something other than a ridiculous mask?"

_________________________________________

*IKE*

Ike landed with a crash and jumped up from the crater, excitedly looking around. 

"Drat! I didn't hit anyone! Guess I have to go back to the ship and try again." he said trudging his naked self back. He saw a figure running towards him.

"Hm, is he an Ice cream vendor I wonder?" Ike started to run towards the strawberry blonde, he always liked that colour cos it reminded him of vanilla with strawberry sauce. "Hey! Hey! Do you have Ice cream?! I....ah drat, I left my money in my trousers. Oh wait I'm a pirate so I can be all...pirate..y. Now how did they do it? Blarrgh. No. BOO! No..Jelloooo! No..."

As Ike tried to remember how to be a pirate, Taron came running at him, looking decidedly unhappy.

__________________________________________

*Kurohara vs Haruko*

((Can't find your profile, damn search button. If I did something wrong just let me know))

He was outclassed. That much he realised. A simple wind jutsu had lacerated him good and he had not even taken the brunt of it. She was faster and much more powerful than he was, not that it ever mattered. He had a job to do. A mission to carry out. She was a pirate - he had to kill her.

He grabbed the metal wire and the kunai and leapt down from from the top of the mast. He hands were clearly visible.

"What do you plan on doing?" Haruko said looking up at the figure dropping down at her. She fired off a kunai. It hit Kurohara, who was replacd with a puff of smoke and a log.

"Kawarami again? Is that all you know?" 

Kurohara appeared on her left, running at her throwing a poisoned kunai, which she dismissed by simply leaning her head to the side. She thrust out a powerful and fast kick. Again the poof of smoke and the log, which was shattered under her power

"This is getting irritating." she said

Kurohara remained silent, coming from directly infront of her now, already making the hand seals for the replacement technique. She idly threw a kunai, as expected there was a puff of smoke and Haruko looked around to see where Kurohara would turn up. 

However, Kurohara emerged from the smmoke, a kunai stuck deep in his shoulder. His hands had just completed the seal for a different jutsu.

'This had better work, if it doesn't then my position is highly vulnerable...' he thought. If he could feel it, he would probably would have been scared.

"Fukumi Hari" he said as dozens of hidden needles came flying at great pace from his mouth towards Haruko.

___________________________________________

*Megumi on the Gryphon ship.*

Megumi was sure she felt something on her forehead, as if someone was writing on it. Someone, probably Pony, was doing something. At least that meant her body was safe. Or so she thought. 

Megumi had successfully infiltrated the ship an was in the med bay. Thankfully, the doctor had been killed in action and so Megumi was able to walk around the ship unhindered. She took a pen and some paper from the office and began to search for the children. 

It would be fairly obvious that they were holed up in the lower decks, so she opened the door and walked down. Her spirit was completely overwhelming that of the pirate who had lost the will to fight. Megumi looked for a lamp and went deeper down into the ship.

She soon found the cells and heard a disconcerting amount of crying.

'How many kids are there?' she thought as she peered around the corner. Quite a few. Not only that but there was a guard. With a set of keys. He sat with his feet up reading a paper. This would not be an issue if Megumi had her own body, but this pirate was unfit, had a beer belly and Megumi could not hope to use it to get to him in time. Time for a little drama. She wrote someting on the pad of paper, thinking for a second. 'How would Koyaiba put this...'

She backed up the stairs, steeled herself and stabbed herself with the pen in her shoulder, essentially using her body as a sort of pinboard for the note she had just written. She then threw herself off the stairs, clattering down them.

The guard got up suddenly and rushed over to the body. Megumi looked at the guard with an outstretched hand and a look of utter terror in her face before she pretended to die. The guard looked a little shaken, inspecting the body and seeing the ripped out vocal chords and the bloody note attached to the body.

"You're next fucker..." it said.

The guard was now panicking and looked up the stairs. He carefully walked up them, unnerved by the sounds of fighting above. He then felt a sharp pain at his neck and a warmth spilling down his chest. He turned with a horrified look as he faced a colleague who he had thought dead, politely bow at him

"I'm sorry." he mouthed as the guard fell and died.

Megumi grabbed the keys and went to the cells. The kids were scared to death of the multilated man that appeard before them. Megumi had prepared for this and had written a series of notes explaining roughly what was about to happen. She unlocked the cells and the sighed.

'Right, so how do I get a bunch of kids out of here when there are pirates everywhere all with weapons. I do hope I'm not the only one who had the idea of securing the kids safety first...' she thought of the neanderthals that just plain fought through everything.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2009)

*Kabure Bakusatsu

SHHOOSSH!*

Two more pirates fell as their decapitated skulls fell to the floor. "COME ON! IT'S NO FUN WHEN YOU DON'T FIGHT BACK!" The bloody Kabure called out. "FUCK YOU ASSHOLE!" A half dead pirate screamed charging at him with a sword eyes closed. *SHNK! *Gear found itself inside the Pirate, Hoisting him up in the air Kabure batted him against the wall over and over again. The bones crushing under the pressure as the man become more mush then human.

*BAM BAM BAM! 

SPLOOSH!*

The man erupt in a pool of blood as his body finally gave way to rapid beatings. "Pathetic" Kabure said stamping Gear unto the ground however something caught the mist jounin's attention. The air began to chill as a certain pressure built over. A familar dark chakra began to secrete through the area. "THIS CHAKRA!" Kabure thought, Picking up Gear he ran to the source. "NO DOUBT! THERES NO DOUBT! IT'S THE SANBI'S CHAKRA!" Kabure though bloodlusted as he licked his lips.

"LOOKS LIKE ARLONG'S NEPHEW DID IT" Kabure though as he hacked down four more pirates on his way. "FINALLY!" It was his wet dream to fight the beast again and soon he would have his chance as he ran towards the source.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2009)

*Rukia Ruuta; Team 6*

_As the crazy homeless man who emphatically called himself spider man was defeated, Team 6 went back to the mayor of the city reporting the good news. The Mayor thanked them for their hard work and after several failed attempts at trying to make Rukia go on a date with him finally let them be on their way. Returning to their village Rukia saw her team off bidding them farewell as she went to report the mission's success to her Hokage._

"Strange figures?" Rukia asked as her Hokage informed her about a very serious situation.

Rakiyo leaned back on his chair brushing his spiky blonde hair with his left hand. "Seems like they've been going around attacking villages aiming for Jinchuurikis" He said with a very tired tone. It had been a very stressful day; The Pirate Mission and the Villagers complaining as usual, He just couldn't seem to catch a break.

"Should we be concerned Hokage?" Rukia asked as she fed one of her bat familars who had sat atop her shoulder. "I believe so. We need to raise security around the borders and keep a closer eyes on our Jinchuuriki's" Rakiyo said with a serious tone, During his younger days the village had been attacked causing the death of his sensei's friend and Hokage. He couldn't allow the same incident to befall the village. 

"I'll call on you when the time comes, Till then relax until you're next mission" Rakiyo said dismissing her as she bowed and left the room.

*Teisoku Mukahara; Hot Springs*

Scrubbing his skin as hard as he could Teisoku just couldn't seem to wash himself of the horrid stench that Spiderman had left him. "THAT ASSHOLE!" He yelled out in pain as he began to bleed from how hard he was scrubbing. Shuddering he continued his cleaning rituals hoping for the stench to one day come off.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2009)

*Doflamingo VS Sousuke!!*

Sousuke struggles to stand on his feet as blood cascades down his mouth. "How the hell did he survive?" He screams in his thoughts baffled by how the man was able to survive the series of powerful shots. "TIME I GOT SERIOUS!" Doflamingo yelled throwing his head back as lightning shot up from the ground coiling around every limb in his body. "Get ready!" Lowering his sight he gave the leaf jounin a smirk before dissapearing. "Where did he!?"

Before Sousuke could finish his though he was drilled with a hard kick to the chest.
*
GRABOOM!!!*

The shot sent him flying but before he could find any sort of balance Doflamingo appeared atop of him mid air delivering a crushing punch to his abdomen. 

*BAMM!!*

The wood floor smashing to pieces as the jounin sunk down to the floor. "Come on don't tell me it's over" The bloody pirate taunted wiping his shoes on his face. Picking him up by his neck Doflamingo gave him a good look. "What's with that face?" Doflamingo continued to mock as the jounin battled to stay conscious. Sousuke could hear the sound of chirping birds as lightning formed around Doflamingos hand.

"It's been fun, But It's over!" Doflamingo cried out as he went in for the final blow. The lightning attack ripping through his chest with ease as he coughed out more blood. The memories of his friends flooding his mind.

"I'll never date you" Minori's first ever rejection of Sousuke.

"The way you chase women is so unartistic" Neiko's witty remark.

"I'm sorry Sousuke I'm not love with you anymore" Rukia's painful words.

"Sousuke" Ryoumo.

"Sensei" Fox.

"Sensei" Kayo.

*"Don't Die!"* He heard a voice call out to him though he wasn't sure whose.

Grabbing Doflamingo's hand he gave him a vicious stare. "I WON'T DIE! DOFLAMINGO THIS ENDS NOW!" Sousuke called out as he entered the Seventh Gate.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Kanko?
> 
> ?I also think that woman might be in need of some assistance.? Sagramour said pointing one of his long legs toward Minori.
> 
> ...


*

Minori stood in place watching as the overly grown woman pulled herself up from the wreckage. As she watched Minori felt a familar presence walking up towards her. She cocked her head to the side to see none other than Kanko one of the famed ninja sages coming towards her. He greeted her with a bow and some polite words "Master Kanko, it's an honor to meet you again and I appreciate your spider and your help." Minori spoke and ended it with a bow of respect.

Soon Endive had pulled herself out of the wreckage and was ready for another assualt. "It's not that I'm having a real problem with her. She's just to overbearing and I can't find an opening." Minori explained as she and Kanko dodge on of her powerful rolling pin strikes. "All I need is one opening and I can pretty much end her."

As she pondered this thought Minori couldn't help, but feel some kind of emotion wash over her. She didn't know if it was sadness, or maybe dread. It could have been something far deeper than those two. Whatever it was she was feeling, inside it began to make her worry.



Rakiyo said:



Neiko VS Petero

Petero had some how managed to capture a beast more abominable, abhorrent, and heinous then Neiko has ever seen. "What circle of hell did you drag this monstrosity from?" Neiko asked taking an offensive stance. Brandishing his long sword as a gleam of light traced downwards the sharp edge. "I'M HIS DAUGHTER ASSHOLE!" The beasts spoke, Bringing down her large vile hand Neiko quickly back stepped dodging the attack.

Running atop her fingers he used his chakra to keep his balance as he ran up her shoulder blade. Forming handsigns he launged his assault "EARTH STYLE: EARTH FLOW RIVER!" The shifting murky mud snakes it's away around the monsters arms following Neiko's command as the wave crashes into her face. "MY EYE!" The beast called out clutching it's horrific face as Neiko took the air with a jump "LION COMBO!" Neiko called out stringing moves of taijutsu together punishing the giant's head sending it slamming to the ground.

BLAM!!!

Landing on his feet he points his buster sword at Petero. "It's over Petero, Theres nothing more you can throw at-" Before he could finish the blind monster grabbed him with one hand beginning to crush his insides with it's sweaty grip. "AAHHH!" Neiko cried out as blood shot from his mouth. "YOU ASSHOLE! NOW I WON'T BE ABLE TO GO ON MY DATE!" Her words causing Neiko and petero to be quiet for a moment before bursting into a fit of laughter. Wiping a tear from his eye Petero said "Good one Meg"

"AAHHH!!" The beast cried in anger as no one believed her slamming the jounin unto the floor.

KABAMM!!

The jounin bursted into a pool of water as Petero screamed in horror "IS HE AQUAMAN!?" Meg facepalmed before saying "IT WAS A WATER BUSHIN STUPID!" Neiko's voice roared behind them as the two turned around. "That's right and with the water theres no one can oppose me" He said stringing handsigns together. "Pfft You're not aquaman" Petero said dissapointed. "WATER STYLE: WATER DRAGON JUTSU!" The collected water crashing into Meg sending her crashing through the ship and into the ocean floor.

DABOOM!!!!

As water rained down on the two Neiko's silhoutte could be seen. "Do you give up petero?" He asked pointing his sword in his direction.
		
Click to expand...


Petero/Gryphon Ship

Petero looked at the Konoha jonin with amusment as he pointed his sword at him once again. "So...Neikbo...you still plan on not making up my disappointment of you? You also continue to raise your sword at me as if we've never known each other. Well I have to say sir that you are no good party guest at all and it seems that I must throw you out." Petero jumped through the roof of his office followed by Neiko as they landed at the top, the deck of the boat.

Petero turned to Neiko and began doing a sultry dance. Neiko looked on with a very confused as to what Petero was doing. Slowly Petero began removing his shirt, his shoes, socks, and pants. Neiko looked in horror at the fat half naked man before him not really wanting to see that. "Now Neiko it's time you faced my transformations I have developed each one more powerful than the last!" Petero began to laugh yet again, but this time stopped as he began to cough uncontrollable. "Each transformation focuses on something. The first one I will show you grant me greater speed than I already have." Petero stated as he began to spin around Neiko in circles.

"Transform!" Petero yelled as he crossed his fingers and a cloud of smoke enveloped him. Before Neiko could react he was tackled to the ground with a very large heavy person underneath him. When he opened his eyes he was meet with a sight that I'm sure none would ever want to see.



"So baby we gunna do this or what?" He said dead paned.

Petero's first transformation revealed! *


----------



## Michellism (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sanbi VS Misuto!!*

*Lyra Sunameko; Melancholy Ship*

Misuto Hoshigake
Level 4
BODY: 10>21>34
SPIRIT: 10>20>26
MIND: 5>9>10
Speed (Body+spirit): 60
Accuracy (Body+mind): 44
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 36
Total Points to date: 85

Lyra Sunameko
LV 5
Total EXP: 110
Till next LV: 95
BODY: 57 (15) (10)
SPIRIT: 31 
MIND: 10 
Speed (Body+spirit): 88
Accuracy (Body+mind): 67
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 41

*"RRGGGHHH"* Lyra growled as Misuto awaited what he expected to be the most amazing battle of his life. The boy was far from okay being severely burned and suffering heavy puncture wounds from Shou's earlier attack. "COME ON TURTLE BITCH!" He egged her on waving Tina in the air, It's glimmering streak clinging close to it with the flag like movement. Lyra sunk into herself continuing her demonic like chant.

"What's a' matter turtle bitch? Too scared to fight" The mist genin continued to castigate her hoping for the animal like response he so dearly craved. *"RRAAGHH!" *The roar Lyra let out packing much more of a shockwave before causing the spiky blue hair boy to lose his footing, Using his beloved Tina as an Anchor by planting it on the ground. 

In a flash Lyra appeared in front of Misuto delivering a jaw smashing haymaker to the face as the boy crashed through the hull of the ship landing in the next room. It apparently belonged to one of the Pirates one board who was quite the porno aficionado as posters of naked and half naked women in provocative poses lined the room. Misuto took the time to look around and admire the collection a bit before turning back to tina reassuring it was the only woman he could ever truly love. 

The water was pouring it at a much more rapid rate, The ship bending to the sea's will as it began to oscilliate towards the broken side of the vessel. Lyra followed the genin like a rabid dog *"RRAAAGHH!!"* The girl roared running at all fours at him. Taking a swipe at him Misuto dodged by using tina's hilt as a stepping stone, Quickly grabbing the sword in mid air he went in for an aerial slice. "ONE SLICE OR TWO!" He called out obviously enjoying it.

The blade slicing deep into Lyra's shoudler as blood shot up, The boiling chakra erupting at this side as Misuto back stepped avoiding another swipe at his face. "Too Slow!" His taunt went unheard as a powerful right connected in his mouth causing him to shoot backwards snapping the pervert pirates bed in two. *"Nios Pielt Na Van Deoir Ta"* Her demonic chant continued as she clawed at her own skin, The chakra becoming quite unstable forming screaming faces.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 23, 2009)

_Haruka/Doflamingo Ship_

Haruka was getting tired of this. This guy would not give up, and he keeps trying to hit her with his kunai, which to her, was a futile attempt. However, when she was expecting a another replacement, instead, she got something else. A barrage full of needles came towards her, and for a moment, it looked like they hit. However, Haruka dispersed into smoke, revealing that it was only a Kage Bunshin.

*"Two can play the Replacement Game."* Haruka stepped backwards, catching the boy's surprised eyes. She made hand signs, before the surroundings around her started to turn into ice. The temperature dropped increasingly, and she glared him, the ship now an icy cold underworld. *"Are you prepared to die here, idiot?"*

Her most powerful genjutsu, something she prided herself on. It would definitely knock some sense into this guy, for trying to fight her alone.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 23, 2009)

oro-shine-my-shoe! said:


> *BOOOOOMMM*
> 
> "_Shittttt. How could he have survived the attack. Could I have miscalculated?_" thought Hitoshi as he coughed out some blood. The impact of his body slamming into a tree affected him. "Hatsune-chan! Come with me!!" Hitoshi brushed off the dust and stood up, with an angry and pissed face.
> 
> ...



The monsterous Jizo ran about as the flames threatened to engulf his head. Jizo did everything in his power to put the flames out as he banged his head against almost ever tree he ran into, before eventually falling to the ground as the flames died out. The genin looked on hopeful that the ordeal was over as they ran over to their downed partner. Once again Jizo proved he was beyond human as he gave out an animlistic roar, and jumped to his feet once more. He speed blitzed Sachi clothslining her into a nearby tree, and connecting with a well aimed punch at Hatsune sending her rubber body crashing into the tree behind her. Jizo then loomed over Hitoshi's weaken frame and began to stomp over and over and over.

It seemed to be an end for the three who'd just became genin. In the distants a loud whistling sound could be heared. It perceded to get louder and louder until Jizo screamed out in agony letting up his assulat on Hitoshi and falling to the ground. Where he stood orginally was where a lone leg, his right one stood upright before falling limp.

"Ah....it seems I've found another one!" There stood Azumo with blood covering her face and a look of ectasy plauged her features. Jizo attempted to stand up on his one good leg, but Azumo would hear nothing of it as she casually cut off his right leg. The scream of pain the beast of a man gave out caused a wicked small to appear on Azumo's face. "I think I'll end it now..." With one swing of her chakram off came the beast head, rolling deep into the forest.

There Azumo stood for some undetermind amount of minutes before she was able to regain her composure and wipe all the blood off her face. "Seems like you kids took a beating. I shouldn't have left you alone like that, but your alive so I guess that's all that matters. I've got the package and if you want we can rest here a bit before we head back to the village."


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 23, 2009)

With Shou-

?Come on! HURRY YOUR ASSES!? Shou shouts at the kids. ?WE?RE TRYING!? they cry, even they hadn?t seen the other child killed while they weren?t looking. If Shou had known about it, he probably would have turned back and slit misuto?s throat while he fought the turtle. ?I?ll kill em both one of these days.? He thought to himself. ?Oi! Just where the hell do you think you?re goin!? A voice shouts to Shou. ?What the?? He looked up to see a young looking guy, shirtless with a scarf. His hair was a bit odd too White, gray and had a streak of green. 

?I guess you really combined the ninja pirate thing eh? Dressing like a ninja AND a pirate.? Shou drew his tanto, his body was hurting and a full on fight wasn?t going to be pleasant for him. ?It?s kinda odd though, we wreck this ship and only one guys gunnin for us? Where?s your captain.? Shou grinned. ?He?s busy!? The man shouts back at him. ?What?s your name?? The gennin asked. ?Akira.? He held out his hands and leaped from his position on a stack of crates.  ?Mine?s Shou.?  His grin turned larger.

With Lex-

?Urgh?? He grumbled as he walked into his home. He couldn?t help but feel disgusting after that mission and he needed to grab a clean set of clothes so he could head to the springs and get rid of the odor. ?Geez I didn?t even have to get into a fist fight with the bum to feel sick.? He thought to himself, but there was also one last thing going through his mind. ?I barely helped. The whole thing was so new; I couldn?t even focus on my mission?? He clenched his fists. ?I?ll do better, I?ll be better??  He nodded and then looked for his clothes.

With Koutetsu in the mist-

The adventures of Weasel boy and Shark lad!


?I told you, it hurts my feelings when you call me that Kinsame.? Koutetsu whined. ?I doubt that.? Kinsame answered back. Gurrrrggglllee. ?Ah~ I?m hungry.? Koutetsu put his hand over his eyes, the streets of the mist were always blocked by the mist, it was hard to tell where anything was. ?There it is!? Having the shark within his body had granted Koutetsu enhanced senses, his eye sight was excellent and so too was his sense of smell. The mist blocked most of his vision like anyone else, but he could make out the smell of cooking meat from further away then most.. Except, maybe Lyra, but she is a freak.

Within moments the teen found himself at an excellent diner in the mist, it was home to their specialty, Fish. ?This shark fin soup is excellent.? Koutetsu smirked. ?You?re a sick one, you know that?? Kinsame grumbled. ?Oh? Kinsame? I forgot you were a shark? I?m sorry.? He pouted. ?A dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest, but an honest man you can never trust.? Koutetsu tilted his head. ?Eh? Which am i?? He asked. ?I?ll get back to you when I figure it out.?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 23, 2009)

*Yuki and Grizzly*

The blood covered kunoichi and her partner charge through on all fours, “On all fours technique!” the pair yell, gaining speed.  They split the group of pirates surrounding Pony, knocking most of them back, “Pirate bowlin’!” Yuki yells, kicking a big man with a club in the stomach.  “Tsuuga!” Yuki says, jumping and starting to spin, the technique fails the first two jumps and spins.  “Time to break some flesh pins!” she yells, spinning into the big man, crashing through a wall in the ship.  “Your turn.”  Yuki says, as Grizzly becomes his dog self and crunches down on an enemy’s spine.
________________
*Koroshi/Lul*

Koroshi looks up as her friend bellowed,_ ‘Lul…What did she get herself into…’ _she thinks to herself, slicing a pirate in clean half as she spotted Lul, “There.” she mutters, spotting the genin’s body.  The Jounin wades into the water, getting to her waist before she got to Lul.

She picks up the body of the unconscious genin, Rabbit running up onto Koroshi’s shoulder, “I am NOT a water spider…” Rabbit says, shaking off some water that was left on him, making Koroshi laugh.

Once they get out of the water, Koroshi lays Lul on the dry ground, “You tried your best.  That’s what matt-ERS.” she says, ending the last syllable with a grunt as she stabs her Katana into the stomach of a brute of a man.

“Whoa.” the brute thinks, tumbling over as she spins around and pulls the sword up his body.
________________
*My amazon *

Inka begins to glare at the blue haired girl on the ground.  She clenches her fists angrily, “You little bitch.” She growls, putting her foot on Tora’s wrist firmly.  She then looks at the girl that just got to the pair, “What the fuck do you want?” Inka says, talking through her teeth.  “This is our business.” she says, accidentally stepping alittle harder on Tora’s wrist.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2009)

*Sky Island/2 days ago with Sparrow...*
Niles the giant Stork leads Sparrow along a path through the lush forest, towards the area where the summoning trial will be held. Sparrow can't help but gasp in awe at the beauty of the place, it's like a paradise she thinks. Birds of every variety go about their business, some flying overhead and laughing while others trade in small shops lined along the forest path. They pass right by a ten foot tall Emu haggling with a pelican over the price of a pearl necklace. 

"It's for my wife mate!" the Emu exclaims gruffly at the Pelican.  

"So you all live here?" Sparrow asks Niles, feeling very out of place.  

"Some of us do, but it is really more of a place to relax and leave the troubles of the world behind for a bit. It is also were the Bird elders hold their meetings," Niles responds. 

They reach a towering coliseum like structure made of stone that spirals around the forest in a large circle. The place looks very ancient as far as Sparrow can tell.  sits on a wooden stool in front of a high gate. He looks curiously at Niles and Sparrow as they approach. 

Niles turns inclines his long pointed beak towards Sparrow, "We're here, now buck up and look sharp," he says in a low voice. 

Niles bows low towards the Crow, "Good day Karasu, I have another applicant with me..."

*"Another one eh?"* the Crow responds. He looks Sparrow up and down dubiously, as if taking stock of her. 

Niles introduces Sparrow to Karasu, "This is Sp-" 

*"I know her name,"* Karasu interjects. He quickly reaches within the folds of his black feathers and pulls out a scroll, unfurling it. The scroll is so long it reaches down all the way down to the ground and collects in a winding mass. *"Now let's see here...Spado, Spardo...err...ah yes Sparrow!"* 

He quickly recites a laundry list of details about her, *"Sparrow, Kunoichi of Iwagakure, age...perhaps 14 but unknown, bloodtype O negative, height five foot three inches, weight 95 pounds, host to the Gobi no Irukauma, novice apprentice of Hatori the Hawk Sage, you like birds, your favorite color is blue, your hobbies include reading, painting, meditating, and people watching, you live alone and have no known relatives...ah yes and you still sleep with a nightlight on."*

"How did you know all that?" Sparrow asks dumbfounded, also a bit red faced about the nightlight part. 

The crow chuckles and smirks at Sparrow knowingly, *"It is my job to know who we birds will be consorting with my dear." * Karasu reaches into his feathers again and pulls out a small piece of paper and a quill. *"Sign where it indicates please!"* 

Sparrow takes the paper and reads it carefully...
_I __________ do hereby affirm that I am aware of the dangers of the trials I am about to undertake. I am also fully aware that the trials may lead to potentially serious injury up to and including, dismemberment, disembowelment, decapitation, and losing my soul, etc. _

"Wow! Sounds like fun," Sparrow says nervously as she signs her name and hands back the contract.  

*"Oh it will be for us,"* Karasu responds. Suddenly the gate behind the Crow opens wide and a bright light filters through. 

*"You may enter,"* Karasu says. 

"Good luck," Niles tells Sparrow with a smile, and patting her on the top of the head. 

Sparrow takes a deep breath and puts on a brave face. Right, I can do this! she exhorts herself before purposefully striding through the gate. 

*"She's dead,"* Karasu mumbles. 

"Oh yes I agree," Niles responds with a frown.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 23, 2009)

*Team 9/Woods*​

Sachi had watched her sensei defeat the beast easily through half-slitted eyes, as she lay on her side in the wreckage of the tree she had been thrown into. _She makes it look so easy..._she thought tiredly._ One day, will I be that strong...?_

She struggled to sit up and leaned back against the trunk of the tree, pulling her basic first kit from her pouch and taking inventory: one senbon, on the ground next to her. Two kunai, one chipped from the beast's skin. No more wire, and no more exploding tags, not to mention how exhausted and injured she was. *"Thank god sensei showed up."* Sachi murmured to herself as she began applying antiseptic to her many cuts and scratches. Wrapping a bandage around a deeper wound on her left thigh, she stood up, careful not to put weight on her injured leg.

Azumo had already begun to set up camp in a small clearing about twenty feet deeper into the woods. Hatsune was trying to drag Hitoshi's unconscious body to the make-shift camp and Sachi limped over as fast as she could, slinging one of his arms over her shoulder.

"Bunnies, beasts and bad guys~" Hatsune half-sang as they cleared the last three feet to the camp. "If only I had my guitar! The songs I could write!"

Envying her teammates spirit, Sachi collapsed to the ground and unrolled her traveling blanket from her backpack. Placing it over Hitoshi as Hatsune worked on building a fire, Sachi curled up against a log in the center of the clearing and fell asleep.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 23, 2009)

*Iwa/Mikael?*

Looking between the three he nods.  ?One continued?one seems like a bit of a suck up?? he chuckled slightly kind of liking that thought. ?And, the last wants to know instead of trusting?? Mikael remained quiet for a moment before letting his flat silver eyes fall on Hakumi.  ?Hard.?  He said bluntly.  ?You will learn Ninjutsu, Genjutsu, Taijutsu, Kenjutsu, Weapons, and anything else I see fit.?  Mikael said letting his eyes roll over them again.  ?I don?t care if you have a weakness in any of those things.  If you do you will train harder.  Never let anyone know you may have a weakness.?  

Beginning to pace, Mikael thought for a moment.  ?You will be ready for the Chuunin exams.  They won?t be too much longer??  he paused as he said the words.  Mikael knew what they went through on their first mission, he had been filled in.  He had also spent a couple hours watching them today.  For the first time he actually saw the promise these particular genin possessed.  A grin began to spread across his face.

*
Kumo/Koen?*

Again the muscles in her jaw twitched as Hero walked away.  ?Or what??  Koen asked him snidely while crossing her arms.  As the incident transpired another jounin of the village had come in and was whispering to the man doling out the missions.

?Um?Koen-san??  he stood saying the words quietly.

?What?!?  She snapped angry over the interruption.

?It seems we do have a genin without a squad.?  he held out the folder, his hand still trembling noticeably.  

Snatching the manila folder she flipped through it reading about him.  ?Where is he??  she asked them.

The other jounin spoke up.  ?He was told to come here.  Leon should be here soon??

?Good.  We?ll wait.? She leaned back against the wall and glared over the genin?s heads.


*Konoha/Tora?*

?Oh fiddlesticks??  Tora said quietly as she realized who she ran into and the anger that seemed to billow off of her like a fire.  ?Inka-san!  I?msorry!Ididn?tmeanit!Honest,Ididn?tmeanit!?  Tora?s words came fast but not fast enough as Inka stepped on her wrist.  ?AAAHHHH!!!?  she screamed trying to get the Amazon off of her wrist.  Tora flipped up and around.  At first she looked as if she was flopping around like a fish out of water.  Her movements were fast while trying to free herself to no avail.  ?OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!?  she squeaked as she wrapped her body around Inka?s leg and began to try and lift her off.  Inka didn?t even notice as she began to speak to someone else.


*Kanko/Melancholy?*

?If an opening is what you need.  Then an opening is what you shall get, Lady Minori.?  Kanko said bowing to her then looked at Sagramour.  ?Shall we??

?Yes we shall.?  He answered bowing to Minori and turning to the mammoth of a woman before them.

?Ally-oop!?  Kanko said jumping onto Sagramour?s back.

?Must you make that noise every time??

?It makes it fun!?

?It makes feel like a ride in a carnival.?

?Now that could be an interesting way to get money for the village.?

Horrified Sagramour spun in a circle trying to look at the man on his back who was laughing heavily.  ?You wouldn?t!?

?If we don?t give Lady Minori an opening I sure will!?  

?Fine.?  Sagramour jumped toward the angry green haired woman.  Just as his feet landed the rolling pin swung and Sagramour dropped his belly toward the deck.  ?She almost made me squish my after battle meal!? he reached a leg underneath and tapped the pirate causing him to groan.

With Kanko?s sword out and Sagramour using his legs they battled the woman backing her closer and closer to the mast.  It was at that point that Sagramour didn?t move fast enough and the rolling pin came down on his leg.  ?FUCK!?

?Sagramour there are children around!?  Kanko said trying to anger the spider.

Lifting his leg he attempted a spidery glare toward Kanko then the woman.  ?Enough is ENOUGH!?  Sagramour bellowed lifting his abdomen and sending a mass of spider webs toward her.  Effectively it pinned her to the mast for a moment.  

Even as she was pinned they began to rip.  ?Lady Minori.  It is your turn but I would hurry if possible.?

*
Tereya/Kodai/Melancholy?*

Following Shou they moved onward with the kids.  Then he was confronted by a pirate.  ?We?ll keep going.?  Kodai said to him.

Tereya helped herd the kids forward while Kodai led the way blocking the pirates.

?You won?t get away with our booty!?  a pirate called racing forward his cutlass high in the air.  A quick kick to the gullet and Kodai sent him over the railing.

?Th-there is t-too many??  Tereya stuttered looking at Kodai and keeping her hands around a few so they wouldn?t stray.

?We have to try!?  Kodai said punching another as the group moved toward the gangplank.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Konoha/Tora…*
> 
> “Oh fiddlesticks…”  Tora said quietly as she realized who she ran into and the anger that seemed to billow off of her like a fire.  “Inka-san!  I’msorry!Ididn’tmeanit!Honest,Ididn’tmeanit!”  Tora’s words came fast but not fast enough as Inka stepped on her wrist.  “AAAHHHH!!!”  she screamed trying to get the Amazon off of her wrist.  Tora flipped up and around.  At first she looked as if she was flopping around like a fish out of water.  Her movements were fast while trying to free herself to no avail.  “OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!”  she squeaked as she wrapped her body around Inka’s leg and began to try and lift her off.  Inka didn’t even notice as she began to speak to someone else.



Yuuka approached the strange duo somewhat hesitantly. 

"Hello?" she asked. "Are you the other members of Team 10?" Folding her arms across her chest, she inclined her head slightly.

"I am Yuuka Hanari. Where is our sensei?" Looking at Tora, clutching furiously to Inka's leg, she suddenly seemed to soften, and become almost confused.

"Shouldn't you let her up? Or is this some sort of training ritual I don't know about?"


----------



## Cjones (Dec 23, 2009)

*Asian Persuasions vs Kayo/Second Floor of Gryphon Ship*

It was a face of for the ages as Kayo readied herself to take on the two bikini women before her. The large second floor of the boat was nothing, but a large hallway with cells on each side. Each cell had it's own door, but there were no walls separating them which Kayo thought only an idiot could up with. The kids in the cells sat quiet and watch hoping for the young blonde haired girl to win so they could finally be free. The nearby closet began jerking as the kids that were thrown inside tried to fight their way out of the darkness.

"What's the matter little girl? To scared to make the first move?" The one with the whip spoke in an unusual seductive voice. Kayo eyed her wierdly thinking she must be far out of her mind to talk to her...a girl like that. "Uhhh, yea...I was thinking it's rude for us to fight and not know each others names. My names Kayo and I'm a ninja of Konoha." She said pointing to herself hoping the two would take the bait, which they did. The woman with the with spoke up for the two. "I'm Tai and that one over there is Lei-". She was interrupted as Kayo rushed her placing a well timed kick right into her jaw.

"You'd think I'd care about learning a couple of old hags names who torture kids?!" She said bitterly. The one called Lei made her move swunging her katana in wide arcs against Kayo which took up most of the space in the hallway. "Man, she's leaving me no kind of room to dodge". Kayo thought to herself before she felt a stinging sensation and then something warm coming down her cheek. Both of their movements stopped as Kayo put her hand up to her cheek and winced at the pain, she had been cut.

"That was a pretty smart plan little girl, but I'm afraid you won't be making it outta here alive!" Tai spoke as she retracted her whip and licked the blood that he been dripping off. "In this small area it'll be hard for you to both dodge Lei's sword strikes and my whip. If you want I'll show you another example". A thunderous cracking sound followed suit as Tai swung her whip over Lei's shoulder toward Kayo. She side stepped to the left evading it, but that left her open as Lei's sword found it's mark cutting Kayo in the side. She fell on one knee in pain as blood began trickle down her side from the flesh wound that was inflicted.

"Give it up kid" Tai spoke up with Lei directly in front of her. "Your not leaving here alive. You've picked the wrong ship to invade".


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2009)

*The Final Blow!!*

*Sousuke VS Doflamingo; Doflamingo Ship*

"AAAHHHH!!!!" The konohagakure jounin screamed out as Chakra poured out from his body, his strength multiplying which each passing second.

"HOW CAN YOU STILL HAVE STRENGTH TO FIGHT!" Doflamingo scream as the bones in his forearm crushed under the pressure.

*SSNAP!!*

"Because I'm a Leaf Shinobi!" Sousuke said before completly ripping off Doflamingo's arm in one move, The blood splattering all over the floor.

"AAHHH!!" Doflamingo cried out as the Jounin took a hold of him. Hoisting him high in the air Sousuke brought the s rank criminal crashing back down easily smashing the floor of the ship.

"RAIGAA BOMB!!" Sousuke Screamed out.

*BAAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The force was explosive as Doflamingo spat out a river a blood, his eyes going white. The hardwood floors shattering into hundreds of pieces as the walls began to crack under the pressure. Sousuke sighed as he released the unconscious criminal, The swirling chakra leaving his body. His vision blurred as he feel hard backwards. Sousuke landed hard on the floor passing out from the battle.

Before Doflamingo's ship could leave port for good, Large spears invaded it from all sides anchoring it to the dock. Hundreds of Leaf Shinobi flooded the criminals boat ready to round up any criminals and free the children. Ayumi had called for back up and thus Sand Shinobi had join the fight helping clear the dock of any Pirate miscreants. Finding the unconscious jounin on the floor Ayumi ran down kneeling at his side.

"SOUSUKE!" She called out worried picking up his head resting it against her lap. "WE NEED A MEDIC! Come on don't die! don't die!" The Sand jounin cried out as medical ninjas rushed into the room. Doflamingo was picked up by ANBU black ops taking him away. *"His breathings irregular"* One of the men stated taking out various medical instruments. _"He's going into cardiac arrest"_ Another quickly added. "We need to get him back to the village. Hold on Sousuke" The last Medical Ninja added as they headed off.

"Sousuke..." Ayumi thought as she searched for hers and Sousuke's team.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 23, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Kanko/Melancholy…*
> 
> “If an opening is what you need.  Then an opening is what you shall get, Lady Minori.”  Kanko said bowing to her then looked at Sagramour.  “Shall we?”
> 
> ...



"GARH! I'LL GET YOU NINJAS FOR TREATING A LADY LIKE THIS!" Endive screamed and trashed as the webbing slowly tore from around her body. Tacking Kanko's advice Minori jumped some feet away from the large woman and prepared herself for the finishing strike. "A...lady you say? I've never known a lady to constantly scream like you do...or is that fat". Minori stated as she began speeding toward Endive. She quickly passed by Kanko and his spider summon her sights and her fist set on ending this woman.

"I'LL NEVER LET YOU TAKE ME! NEVER YOU NINJA FILTH!" She managed to finally free herself from the last bits of webbing as she reached for her rolling pin in order to block the oncoming attack. The pin and Minori's fist collided with each other. Endives pin shattered into bits as she looked with shock. 

*BAAAAM!*

Minori fist buried deep into the womans stomach as all the air left her body. Like a rocket she was sent flying through the boat leveling most things in her path as she was sent flying off the boat into the water. Minori gave a wave to Kanko as a sign of thanks and mission accomplished. As looked in Kanko's direction something of interest caught her attention. A large number of shinobi suddenly appeared and were overwhelming one of the pirate boats. "They must have finished up over there then". Deciding to take a short cut Minori broke through the wood floor beneath her feet that lead further into the boat.

"Now I thinks it's time we clean this boat out and save those kids."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 23, 2009)

*Neiko VS Petero*

The disgusting transformation made Neiko think of one thing.

Abstract Art.

As odd as it may sound the emotional pain of watching Petero's digusting naked body now hugged by cheap leather and peacock feathers made him want to create his next masterpiece. Neiko was the type of Artist not to let Inspiration slip out of his hand. Using all of his natural strength Neiko kicked the large robust man in the gut barely getting him off. Running off to the nearby Mast of the ship he began to climb aiming for the sails.

"NOBODY IGNORES PETORA!" Petero called out naming his female form Petora beliving it helped with the "illusion". Sprinting at full speed he chased after the jounin knocking any unlucky pirate over the ship. Taking out his paint brushed he used his Chakra to support his weight and began to paint, Ignoring all that surrounded him. 

Hearing only the beautiful music of his childhood in his head he continued to create his artwork.

*The Song Playing in his Head*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h13aC7dVUY[/YOUTUBE]




Petero had gotten closer taken a swipe at his leg but then saw the image he painted.



Petero had tears in his eyes as he saw the beautiful image that could only come from a true tormented artist. "It's beautiful" he said before taking a huge kick to the throat falling back to the ship. "Now let's finish this" Neiko said looking down at the idiotic man.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 23, 2009)

Vergil said:


> *
> 
> IKE
> 
> ...


*

"I'll kill you!!!" Taron screamed as he subconciously activated the Genjutsu to make him look more intimidating through Ephemeral when his fist clenched in a fist as he raced towards Ike.

As he continued speeding towards the midgit with the huge ass, he slowly regained control over his emotions. His mind then went cold and calculating as he thought of everything that this naked man which he pointedly ignored below the belt.

'He was just shot out of a cannon at an extremely high speed and landed with a massive crater that leads to suggest that the guy is a Doton user and is able to use A rank jutsu...' His assesment was this:

"Fuck!!!" He screamed as continued racing, which sounded loke a battle cry rather than the assesment.

He then continued looking over him. 'His small size and bulk means that he also prominant in Taijutsu.

Judging by the look on his face and his persuation to... flaunt his body told he was on the lower end of the IQ scale.

His glare harded he leapt high above the tiny man as he went through the hand signs. And then suddenly, aboud twenty of so images of himself shot down towards the midgit at extremely fast speeds.

He doubted that the midgit would be able to realise that the images were actually kunai disguised through the use of Kokohi no Jutsu.*


----------



## Cjones (Dec 23, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Neiko VS Petero*
> 
> The disgusting transformation made Neiko think of one thing.
> 
> ...



*Neiko vs Petero*
---
*Neiko Ruuta 
BODY: 150
SPIRIT: 280
MIND: 450
Speed (Body+spirit): 430
Accuracy (Body+mind): 600
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 730*---
*Petero Gryphon
BODY: 400
SPIRIT: 600
MIND: 150
Speed (Body+spirit): 1000
Accuracy (Body+mind): 550
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 750*---

The fall was nothing to Petora as she demonstrated her excellent acrobatic skills by using one hand to flip back to her feet. Neiko follwed suit jumping down onto the ground and swinging his giant buster sword at the scantily dressed woman. Effortlessly Petora evaded the massive blade showing off the increase in speed.

*SMACK*

With his opened palm Petero/ora slapped Neiko across the face causing some form of spit to fly out of his mouth. Petero/ora bent over and blew a kiss to the stunned jonin for going back on the assault. Petero/ora's overwhelming speed put Neiko in a position he didn't like being in which was strictly close combat.

*SMACK*

Another slap sent Neiko tumbling back as Petero/ora followed up with an botty bump throwing Neiko off his balance. Petero/ora jetted to the other side roundhousing the jonin, who just about had enough. "While that form may be some what artistic, you aren't Petero". The jonin lecture as he formed hand signs and then disappeared from sight. "Where'd you go? You can't be done having fun already I never got paid!" He called in the most girlish voice he could muster.

As Petero/ora walked about his ship his high his clanking with every step he slowly began to feel the temperature drop. After a moment he was shivering as snow began to fall and cover his ship. "Sk-sk-skirt...to-to-to...small and t-t-thong...too tight". He studdered as he found himself knee deep in snow. In reality Petero/ora was just standing there with a glazed look as the as Neiko stood behind him ready to strike. With the swing of his buster sword Neiko cut Petero/ora down the back while stricking in artist like pose.

The shock woke Petero/ora out of his dazed and yet again he lept to his feet, but the damage had been done with the slash mark across his back. "I guess it's time I used my other transformation on you then!" Petero/ora reached into his purse and pulled out a afro wig, placing it on his head. "Transform!" Yet again Petero was taking away by a cloud of smoke as he took on another form.

"Alright now baby, watch out this going to be a doozy!" A sound of wood break was a Neiko heared as the smoke cleared. Suddenly hands sprung forth from under the ship, but Neiko was able to get out of the way before he was pulled under. "You got some nice moves there slick, but that ain't gunna save you from this one fo'sho! Earth Style: Mud River!" Neiko was unable to switch positions as the footing underneath him became mud and threw off his balance.

"All right now here comes the combo! Earth Style: Dragon Bombs". A dragons head appeared out of the mud and shot sphere shaped mud balls at Neiko. "Now for the finale my brother! Earth Style: Stone Spears! I'm just keeping the beat going!" The sphere shaped mud balls transformed into hardened stone spears as Petero finally revealed his new transformation.



"Then names Rufus Gryphon fool and after this I got a date with one of those fine asian persuasions. So sorry if ya die, but I got to finish this".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2009)

*Iwagakure/Team 2...*
Sparrow can't help but ponder just what's going behind those silver eyes of Mikael's as she stares observantly at him. I wonder what he's thinking she muses, hoping she's made a good first impression with the man. 

_Did I overdo it with the I look forward to serving under you bit?  _ she asks the Gobi inwardly. 

The Gobi snorts slightly in laughter, _you sounded like a little goody two shoe's trying to please the new Sensei._ 

Well I was trying to sound enthusiastic! 

_*You sounded more like a suck up. 
*_

Sparrow ignores the Gobi. "So Sensei?" she asks him in a slightly less suck up voice, "What do you have in mind first. Are you going to test us?" 

_*Sky Island/2 days ago with Sparrow...*_
Sparrow feels a nervous anticipation, almost on pins and needles, as she enters the coliseum to begin her trials. She strides through a dimly lit corridor, up ahead she can see a bright light and with every step she takes the noise of large crowd becomes louder and louder, booming through the tunnel. 

"What's all that noise?" she mutters aloud. She quickens her pace and exits through the tunnel. Bright sunlight engulfs her from above, momentarily blinding her, and the roar of applause echoes all about as she steps into a giant gladiator like arena filled with thousands of birds of all variety. 

Sparrow turns around in awe as she takes it all in, slowly getting her bearings. "This isn't what I expected..." she says under her breath. 

*"WELCOME TO OUR CHALLENGER!!!!"* booms a loud magnified voice. *"WILL WE LEND HER OUR POWER....WHAT SAY YOU ALL!?" *

*"NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!"* booms the crowd of birds. 

*"THAT'S RIGHT. NOTHING'S FOR FREE. YA GOTTA EARN IT FIRST!!!* responds the announcer, a fedora wearing Seagull, smoking a cigarette can be seen high up in the stands holding a microphone. Apparently the announcer, Sparrow gathers. 

*"NOW LET'S BEGIN THE TRIALS!!!!"  * 

The crowd erupts into applause as a gate at the other end of the arena opens. A  wearing a red bandana, strides out of the gate and meets Sparrow in the center of the arena. He thumbs his nose at her and then raises his flippers up towards the crowd of birds causing them to applaud even more loudly. In  the stands a group of Penguins bear a giant banner reading,_ Penguins do it better without wings!_

Sparrow's eye widen in recognition towards the Penguin in front of her, "I know you!" she exclaims. 

"That right!" he yells at her, "You fell on my prized Roselia bushes and now I'm gonna pound you!"   When Sparrow had been reveres summoned to this place she had accidentally landed in his bushes apparently. Suddenly the ground beneath their feet trembles violently and shoots upwards 500 feet into the air, creating an elevated platform. 
*
"FIRST TRIAL WILL BE THE TRIAL OF FRIEND VERSUS FOE!" *

The Penguin cracks his neck back and forth, "Names Marimo by the way. You're gonna be sorry for messing with my plants!" 

Sparrow looks over the edge of the platform. Giant spikes have been erected on the ground underneath. Wow that's some drop she thinks. Sparrow turns back towards Marimo and shakes her head, "I don't want to fight you!" she exclaims. Besides he's just a Penguin, what can he do anyway she figures. 

"Don't underestimate me blondie!" Marimo shouts as he crouches low to the ground like a sumo wrestler and claps his flippers with a violent thud. Suddenly he blasts off the ground and slides along the platform towards her like a torpedo.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 23, 2009)

Shou Vs Akira-

The two square off while the Konoha shinobi run off with the kids. Though, Shou hadn?t even noticed their prescience, probably because they were Konoha ninja and he didn?t give a crap about Konoha. Or possibly because he was trying to kill his teammates.. That was a good reason.  ?THUNDER PINCH!? Akira shouts and jabs a finger into one of the nail holes in Shou. ?Guh!? The Mist gennin grunts and grins. ?That sposed to hurt?? He clenches his fist and smacks Akira cross the jaw. 

?Huff, Huff, Huff.? Shou was running low on steam, still had plenty of chakra, he?d only used a few jutsu and could manage a few more, but he?d lost a lot of blood. It?d only just started to stop and this moving around was starting to cause it to start once more. ?I?ve gotta get this thing over with.? He thought to himself, though he only knew a limited number of jutsu. 


With Koutetsu-

"I should get some training in." He thought to himself. "I know just what to use!" He laughed as he held his hand up. "Henge no jutsu!" Within a flash "Hehe, This'll be fun." He smirked. "You're a sick, sick man." Kinsame chuckled, he was wondering just what this guy was thinking of doing. "I'm going to train.. in... Ninja tactics! You must be able to fool the enemy completely, so i must act different from myself so that no one knows it's me." He nodded and turned towards the Kosaname Weapons shop.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2009)

*Melancholy Ship...
Misuto Hoshigake
Level 5
BODY: 46
SPIRIT: 39
MIND: 10
Speed (Body+spirit): 85
Accuracy (Body+mind): 56
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 59

Lyra Sunameko
LV 5
BODY: 57 
SPIRIT: 31 
MIND: 10 
Speed (Body+spirit): 88
Accuracy (Body+mind): 67
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 41*

Just as Misuto is about to stab Lyra through the throat the Sanbi girl emits a shrill scream so loud and piercing that it almost blows Misuto's ears out. Misuto snarls in pain as he feels his eardrums pop and blood funnels out of both his ears. He could've sworn he felt the palpable raw chakra in her scream in fact. 

"TIME TO PUT YOU ON MUTE BITCH!!!" Miosuto snarls, raising his sword again to stab Lyra but the girls scream has dazed him a bit and Tina feels heavier and heavier with every movement. 

*PAPOW!*

Lyra suddenly cracks him across the jaw with a powerful right hook, at the same time digging her claws into his already shredded face. Misuto falls backwards and Tina, his giant meat cleaver sword, falls over his chest, the weight of the blade keeping him pinned. 

Suddenly Lyra dives into the air and lands on Misuto, she comes an inch within clawing out his throat but Misuto smartly props Tina up between them as a makeshift barrier. Lyra swipes again and claws Misuto's neck but its not deep enough to hit an artery. Feeling his arms giving out, Misuto summons every last bit of strength he has left, a strength honed from swimming miles upon miles through open water ever since he was minnow, and pushes Lyra off. 

Using the momentary opportunity Misuto leaps to his feet and dashes away from Lyra who's already back on her feet. "C'mon bitch follow the leader!!" Misuto snarls at her. Lyra growls in a demonic tone at him and chases him on all fours like a panther. Time to play this differently Misuto thinks. "I WANNA SEE SOME FIREWORKS!!!!!" he laughs madly. 

He races into the slowly flooding open corridor and reaches a crossroads. "WHERE'S THE FUCKIN CANNONS!!" he yells, looking both ways. He quickly sniffs with his sharks nose and suddenly picks up on the palpable scent of gunpowder to his left. He quickly races to the left just as Lyra grabs at him, barely missing. Misuto races down the end of the hall until he hits a heavily reinforced door. He runs towards it full tilt and swings Tina at it with all his might, managing to cleave the door in two but still not breaking through all the way. Lyra however solves the rest for him as she tackles him from behind and they both burst through the door, rolling end over end and sprawling out on their backs. 

Misuto quickly raises his head and sees they're in the middle of a room filled with all sorts of cannons. His eyes start to glow, so much gunpowder he thinks. "I'm in heaven!" he screams. Misuto quickly races towards a line of barrels filled with gunpowder, planning to blow them up. As he passes by a gun port opening something catches his notice out of the corner of his eye. He quickly puts on the brakes and looks through, noticing a group of kids being ushered away by some Ninja's he's unfamiliar who seem to be fighting Pirates. Misuto suddenly smiles like a man who's been playing the lottery for decades and has finally come up big... 

"I"M COMIN KIDS DON'T WORRY!!" 

"RAAARGH!!!" Lyra screams as she dives at Misuto but the boy manages to smack Lyra away with the flat of Tina's blade with what little strength he has left in his arms. "YOU WAIT I GOTTA SAVE THE KIDS!!!"  he snarls at Lyra, even she takes a backseat to this kind of opportunity. 

Misuto quickly aims the cannon at the gangplank that the children rush down. Thankfully the cannon is already primed and loaded. 

"YOU ARE MY FRIEND..OH OH..YOU ARE MY DREAM!" he suddenly sings like a loon, wriggling his hips around in a dance like motion. 

"UNCLE MISUTO'S GONNA SAVE YA WHOO YEAH!!!!"

Misuto lights the cannon up....

*BABOOOM!!!!  *

The Cannon fires, making a noise akin to rolling thunder and the cannonball flies at the Genin and the little children....the precious little one's who will make the future. Misuto however doesn't believe in the future, only the here and now, and how much fun you can have before the reaper comes for your soul. 

Lyra tackles Misuto to the ground and begins bludgeoning him. Laughing the entire time as the punches rain down upon him, Misuto reaches into his back pouch and pulls out his remaining explosive notes and lights them. 

"Let's light the world on fire!" he says to Lyra with a bloody smile. His eyes full of chaos and mayhem.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 24, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Asian Persuasions vs Kayo/Second Floor of Gryphon Ship*
> 
> It was a face of for the ages as Kayo readied herself to take on the two bikini women before her. The large second floor of the boat was nothing, but a large hallway with cells on each side. Each cell had it's own door, but there were no walls separating them which Kayo thought only an idiot could up with. The kids in the cells sat quiet and watch hoping for the young blonde haired girl to win so they could finally be free. The nearby closet began jerking as the kids that were thrown inside tried to fight their way out of the darkness.
> 
> ...



A battered and bloody Kayo stood hunched over in the middle of the second floors small hallway staring down her two fresh oppoents. The sounds of crying and sniffles could also be heard as the kids cried that their only hope to escape the hell they were in, the only hope that stood right in front of them was hanging on by just a small thread. "Please Kayo please...you have to keep trying...please!" A teary eyed little boy cried through the metal bars, begging for Kayo to keep trying.

Kayo's breathing was ragged and her cloths were ripped and tattered. Her head dark blue head band hung loosely over her left eye and the leaf village head band she were around her slim waist mimiced the position of her head band. "You see...I told you Kayo...that you wouldn't escape here alive. You just had the misfortune of storming the wrong boat is all". Tai spoke in a mocking voice as she ran her whip across the ground. "I don't see why your even risking your life for these little snots. Most of them are orphans who just wonder the street aimlessly. So basically you can say that these kids are, filth...trash of this world". A gasped escaped Kayo's lips as the words of Tai left her mouth.

_"Your whole family is garbage compared to the likes of us...the elite". _

"SHUT UP!" Kayo screamed at the top of her lungs as she tried to stand upright. "I'm...sick and tired of hearing...people like you thinking your better than everyone just, because you think your superior and what not!" Kayo spoke through ragged breaths. "Just because these kids seem...to be...at the bottom of the chain...doesn't make you...or anybody else...better than them!" Now Kayo stood upright and firm as she stared at the two women before her. She snatched her regular headband off throwing it to the floor and replacing it with her leaf village headband that was around her waist. As they focused on Kayo's new found strength she secretly reached into her back pocket for a string of wire.

Tai couldn't help, but laugh at the girls attempt at acting tough before taking a practice swing with her with making the usual cracking sound. "You've got your second wind I see. Well...let's put this new found strength of yours to the test shall we?" Tai thrust her hand forward allowing the whip to fly past Lei's head at Kayo. She jumped back as the whip embedded itself into the floor. Lei followed close behind sending her katana at Kayo in a stabbing motion.

Tai was telling the truth about not having enough time to evade both of their attacks in such a small setting, but why would Kayo need to move her whole body when she can just move part of it? The sword was inches away from Kayo's stomach when arched to the right causing Lei to look in utter shock. "It's a techinque I picked up a while back. I wasn't to sure if I enough skill to strech like that, but I guess if you try hard enough you'll never know huh?"

*POW*

Kayo planted a fast right in between Lei's eyes causing her to stumble back towards her partner. Kayo ran jumping over Lei and backing kicking her with both her feet in the back of her head in mid air as she mad her way toward Tai. Though Tai was quick on her feet as she sent her whip failing after the young girl charging her. She surved left and right hitting each metal bar she passed as she got closer to Tai. Kayo stuck low to the ground sweeping Tai off her feet and then climbing on top of her pounding her face in. 

It lasted only a short while as Lei tossed the young girl by her collar into the wall as she dragged Tai back to where Kayo originally stood. "I'm going to get you for that you little whore! You messed up my newly bought face!...What is it your smirking about!?" She questioned as she got up off the ground. Kayo held the object of her amusment up to the dim light to reveal the ends of some wire between her hands. "You were to busy trying to hurt me, you didn't notice when I tied them to the bars. I know I work pretty fast one of my best features. Now if you don't mind I'll set this kids free".

With the end of the two wires in her hand Kayo pressed her fingers together. "Expansion Jutsu!" The two asian persuasions sat in shock as the young girl doubled in size taking up everything from the ground up. "Dammit Lei don't stand there we've got to stop her!" She yelled at her parnter as they both readied their weapons. "HUMAN BOULDER!" Kayo screamed as she began to roll. At first she was stuck in one place as she metal bars wouldn't budge. Slowly, but surely they began to give way and Kayo was sent speeding down the small her toward her oppoents as she ripped everything out of the wall.

"Tai, NOOOOO!" Were the only words Lei spoke as she was crushed under Kayo's massvie weight and the debris that followed. Toward the end in a puff of smoke Kayo slammed into the ground rolling and smacking into a wall. It was silent as the kids slowly walked out of the cells that held them. Their first job was the oppoent the closet and let their friends out before they erupted in joy that they were now free. Kayo struggled to get to her feet gripping the nearby wall for support. She couldn't help, but smile at the sight before her until:

"Kayo look out!" A young girl screamed, but it wasn't fast enough. Kayo drew a silent breath as she was impaled on a sword and being hoisted in the air. A bloody Tai smirked as she forced the young girl further down the blade. "You killed my only partner...I"ll never forgive you!" She screamed at her as she slammed the end of the front of the blade into the wall as leverage to force Kayo further down it.

"I guess...I die like this...huh?...Not how I...pictured myself...dying...like this. I've left...nothing behind...for people to...remember me...by. My brithday...is only 3 days away and...I find myself in tis position....I never even...got to put...those elite clans...in...their...place...." Kayo felt darkness slowly rear it's ugly head toward her, finding it hard to keep her eyes open. Even so she couldn't stop herself from smiling knowing that she completed the mission that was giving to her.

"Yes go slip away into dark-n-n-ness..." With a thud her head hit the floor rolling and was kicked into the giant whole in the wall. The sword in the wall that Kayo was suspended on was quickly pulled out as she fell into someone's arms. "Once again I find myself helping out a student of that artists. He's going to owe me big time for this." It was the last face she saw before her eyes became to heavy for her to keep open.

"Thank...you...Al...bel...sen...sei...."


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 24, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Outskirts of Iwagakure on stony plain...*

"Chunnin exams, eh? They ain't tha' fa' off. Ya think we can pull off two mor' missions befor' tha' time? They ain't that fa' off ya know. Ye mus' 'ave a lotta faith in us." Hakumei interceded as he walked towards Mikael. "I s'pose you plan on squeezin' in our trainin' durin' our missions, eh? Well, if tha' be th' case, let's do somethin' right now befor' takin' on anotha job, eh!"

_*FLASHBACK*: Two days ago, with Hakumei's father after being released from the Infirmary..._

"Damn gud storeh!" Raiden, Hakumei's father, slapped his son on the back with much enthusiasm after hearing of his ordeal in Thunder Mountain. "Meh son took on an entir' league o' bandits! Withou' a Jounin with 'em, damn! 'Ow's tha' fo' a fi'st mission, eh?" Sitting on a tree stump, Raiden couldn't stop smiling as he reached his arm out to his son, ruffling his hair. "Tha's meh boy!"

"Well, I 'ad my team with meh. Couldn't o' done it without 'em." Not being one to boast, Hakumei met his father's pride with humility. Hakumei never liked to be pretentious, at least not during serious conversation. He felt rather uncomfortable when all the glory was placed on him, and he definitely showed it through his bashful nature. "'Eck, I though' we wer' done fo' nea' th' end. If it weren't fo' Akira and Sparra... "

Raiden took hold of Hakumei's head and shook it playfully. "Meh son no' makin' it, hah! Tha's a gud one!" Noticing his son wasn't enjoying his praise as much as he'd like, he brought down his energetic grin to a warm smile. This was something he'd had to deal with for years. He knew that Hakumei greatly appreciated it when he showed a father's pride, but Raiden found it sad that Hakumei wouldn't take the credit that he deserved. After all, he wasn't a regular Shinobi, with or without the Raijuu.

Raiden decided it was time to change the subject. "I kno' we already talked about it a little, bu' do ya kno' much about Genjutsu?" Hakumei nodded his head. Returning his bright smile to his face, Raiden stood up on his feet and began walking away from his son. "Now, mos' think it's bes' ta sta't off with teachin' 'ow ta use Genjutsu. I don' think tha's righ'." Feeling he was far enough, Raiden turned to face his son. "Ta lea'n 'bout Genjutsu, you 'ave ta kno' wha' it feels like, how it affects the mind. Now, those schools and books can tell ya s'much as they wan', but ya ain't gonna know 'ow it really buggas with ya! Do ya know 'ow Genjutsu works? 'Ow ta break it?"

Hakumei knew where he was going with this. "Ye, I kno'. Genjutsu at its cor' is controlin' the chakra flow of yo'r opponent. In o'der ta break it, ya need to stop th' flow o' chakra and then redirect it all at once... or something like tha'. It's been a while since I was tol'." Most Academy ninja aren't granted the privilege of learning Genjutsu, however it was different for Hakumei. Having the highest marks amongst his classmates, he was approached by his Sensei and asked if he wanted to learn something a little more advanced. Always actively searching for something new to learn, Hakumei took this chance without hesitation. The said 'advanced' subject was Genjutsu.

"Tha's pretteh much th' basics of it. 'Ere's what's gonna 'appen. I'm gonna use a Genjutsu on yah at any given point an' time. If it takes to long ta break it, I'll get rid o' the illusion an' we'll discuss it a bit mor'." He pointed at his son. "If'n you can spot it out and break it, then I think it'll be a gud time ta teach yah one of th' Genjutsu I've picked up durin' my yea's. Sound gud?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2009)

*Sky Island/2 Days Ago with Sparrow...*
Marimo the Taijutsu Penguin and Sparrow duel atop an elevated platform 500 feet above a floor covered in giant spikes. Marimo slides along the ground towards Sparrow like a rocket. *"PENGUIN STYLE!"* the flightless bird exclaims as he launches himself headfirst at Sparrow's face, aiming to gore her.  

*"THERE GOES MARIMO WITH HIS PATENTED PENGUIN TAIJUTSU FOLKS. ISN'T IT AMAZING?!"* the announcer yells. Meanwhile the crowd roars with excitement. 

_Boy he's fast!_ Sparrow thinks as she quickly cartwheels into the air and flips over Marimo, cruising over his torpedo like body by mere inches. 
*
"WOW WHAT A GRACEFUL MOVE BY SPARROW! I THOUGHT HE ALMOST HAD HER THERE BUT IT LOOKS LIKE MARIMO'S COMING AROUND FOR MORE!"*

Sparrow lands in a crouching position behind Marimo. The Penguin meanwhile swerves back around in one fluid motion and relaunches himself at Sparrow just like before. Sparrow prepares to flip over the Penguin again but Marimo is one step ahead of her. As Sparrow cartwheels over him, he suddenly reaches upwards and grabs her by the hair, slamming her down onto the platform head first. Sparrow literally feels her brain jostle around in her skull for a few seconds before landing on her back.

*"OUCH! I GOTTA CHECK THE RULEBOOK BUT I THINK HAIRPULLING IS ILLEGAL!! OH WAIT....THERE IS NO RULEBOOK HAHA!!"*

Sparrow has no time to contemplate the rules or lack thereof however. Marimo appears in the air above her and launches a flying headbutt at her face. Sparrow nimbly spins away to her right just as Marimo's head crashes into where she was laying only a second ago. The impact of Marimo's head causes a small crater in the platform. Sparrow snap rolls to her feet and skids to a halt several meters away, her eyes widening at Marimo's strength. If that crater had been my head I might be dead she thinks. 

*"WOW THAT GIRL'S GOT TENACITY. LOOKS LIKE MARIMO'S GOING FOR BROKE!! *

Marimo launches himself at Sparrow like a guided missile but this time Sparrow is ready. She tenses up and waits for the right moment, timing it as closely as possible as Marimo flies headfirst at her. _Now! _ a voice in her mind screams suddenly. Marimo comes to within an inch of Sparrow's face with enough force to most likely take her head off. She suddenly arches backwards as if in a limbo contest and he passes right over her. For a second they meet face to face, he above and her below. 

Sparrow winks at him,  "Gotcha!" 

"Huh?!" 

She wraps her arms tightly around Marimo's smaller frame and then kicks herself around in the air like a corkscrew. Using the momentum of her spin, she launches Marimo towards the edge of the platform. The Penguin skids uncontrollably and rolls over. 

"NO!" Sparrow screams in fear. She didn't expect to launch him so far. The entire crowd suddenly gasps in shock and becomes silent with breathless anticipation. Sparrow dashes towards the edge of the platform and leans her head over. "MARIMO!" 

To her immense relief the bird hangs on to the edge of the platform with his right flipper. 500 feet below, a floor full of giant spikes waits to skewer any who may fall. Sparrow reaches out her right hand towards the Penguin. "GRAB ON!" 

Marimo shakes his head, tears starting to well up in his eyes, "You beat me. Just push me over!" he yells in anger.

Sparrow rolls her eyes and forcibly grabs the Penguin but as she does so suddenly Marimo grabs her and pulls Sparrow over but still gripping her hand tightly. Sparrow dangles in the air with nothing to hold onto but the Penguin's flipper. 

"Why would you help me? I tried to kill you," he asks her. 

"If everyone just went around trying to kill any person who pissed them off it would be an awfully lonely world huh?" Sparrow responds bluntly. She meets the Penguin's gaze coolly. For sure she's terrified and her body trembles uncontrollably, but her deep purple eyes convey that she bears no ill will towards him, even if he does drop her.  

Marimo stares at her for several wordless seconds and narrows his eyes. Suddenly he throws her back over, almost effortlessly in fact. Sparrow lands on her back with a thud. Marimo quickly climbs onto the platform and looms over her.

"You pass this round," Marimo mutters, "But you still owe me some new Roselia bushes,"   and he waddles away. Suddenly the elevated platform that they fought on lowers back to ground level and the spikes retract into the earth. 

*"SHE DID IT!!!"*

The crowd goes wild but Sparrow can't help but feel that she just got conned as she lays on her back. Or maybe the fight was never the point she realizes.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 24, 2009)

*Erupting Anger*

*The SS Melancholy 
Misuto Hoshigake
Level 5
BODY: 46
SPIRIT: 39
MIND: 10
Speed (Body+spirit): 85
Accuracy (Body+mind): 56
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 59

Lyra Sunameko
LV 5
BODY: 57 
SPIRIT: 31 
MIND: 10 
Speed (Body+spirit): 88
Accuracy (Body+mind): 67
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 41*

The snake like hissing off the explosive tag filled the air followed by the oh so signature explosion that made it a favorite amongst arsonist ninja.

*BOOOOOOOOM!!*

Without remorse the ball of fire tossed the two kids into opposite directions leaving them charred black from the heat. Misuto laid in a puddle of his blood laughing like maniac, Tina wasn't too off far from the pyscho genin's grasp as it stood triumphant amongst the burned pieces of wood as water filled the ship faster and faster.

Lyra seemed to be in pain as well however it wasn't due to the explosion but rather the mass exodus of demonic chakra that was pouring into her. Her skin began to split at the seems sprouting small cuts from all sides, Arching her back she let out a scream from hell. *"SSAAHHH!!"* The blood pouring out only to be boiled and evaporated by the rampant chakra shroud.

Getting up to her feet the girl slowly walked over to Misuto, Each step feeling as if walking on burning coal. Sinking her nails into his ankle she slammed him into the wall of the ship over and over again like a rag doll. Misuto laughing harder with each hit.

*SLAM!

SLAM!

SLAM!*

The boys body would not give as it spewed blood from every corner. Lyra cocked back ready to introduce his face to some knuckles who had been dying to meet him when.

*SHNK!*

A massive piece of steel pierced Lyra from the back, Misuto had managed to tie wire to his beloved Tina in the heat of battle. Using the string as a liason he grabbed the front of the blade that was now sticking out of the gasping Lyra. Pulling forward the shard edge began to carve deeper and deeper into Lyra's insides. "HOW DOES IT FEEL BITCH!" Misuto cried out as he cocked his head back sinking his forehead into the jinchuuriki's temple.

The attack disorientated her as Misuto jumped atop his blade still inside lyra.
Jumping over her head he used the circular motion of his aerial dodge to grab the hilt of Tina bringing the skewered Lyra with it slamming her atop her head. "BAM! MISUTO FOR TEN POINTS!" He says mockingly treating it like a game. Taking out his sword he placed the sharp edge to Lyra's throught. "Imma hollow out you're skull and fuck it till it shatters" He gives a sneer to his own joke.

The burning chakra had took it's tool on Lyra as she begin to fade out of consciousness. As Misuto raised the sword like an executioner a familar voice broke through. "Sorry runt, but she's mine" Misuto looked and saw Kabure standing at the door way Gear in hand.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 24, 2009)

*Hatsune Miku; Land of Apples; Konohagakure*

_*Area: Land of Apples:* An area in the fire country famous for it's endless apple orchards. The trees are forever tinted with orange leaves as if in autumn. The area is usually cool but not cold one could get away by simply wearing a light coat. The entire demographic is composed of farmers and gardeners._

The smell of apples was in the air, Hatsune had taken a trip with her good old friend Ussop who had come to restock on his apple supply. A sea of bright orange was surrounded the two as they went up the winding trail. Large trees hovered over them as birds and other animals made the area their home. Because of the cool temperatures of this section of the world Hatsune was forced to wear a coat and pants much to her objection.

"But why do you get to wear summer clothes Uncle Ussop" She complained tugging away at the itchy fabric.

Pointing his finger up in the air in a dignified fashion Ussop answered "You would get very sick. I on the other could never get sick because I'm am the great Ussop. Did you know the Hokage looked up to me when he was a little Kid. Yep yep" He nodded to show he was telling the truth Puffing his chest out he smiled "Taught him everything he knew" Despite this being a bold face lie Hatsune believed because well because shes Hatsune.

Arriving at the apple orchad stood a medium sized house. The walls made from fine stone, the roof made of wood painted in a dark blue with matching window frames. A small white picket fence surrounded it, It seemed to almost come out of a fairy tail. In front stood a beautiful young modest woman with curly auburn hair that reached a little past her shoulders. Her vision wasn't great and thus had to wear thin rimmed glasses. 

Seeing Ussop she waved, She had been expecting him and he was one of her most loyal customer. "Hello Amy" He said to her with a dignified pose before slapping Hatsune behind her head coaxing her to greet the lady with the same demeanor. "Hello Amy" Hatsune said adding a bow. "Hehe Hello Ussop, This must be Luffy's daughter, Hatsune right?" She said with a small chuckle. "Hat-suuuuuuuu-neeeeeee" The girl repeated her name to herself for no apparent reason.

Entering her house they where greeted with warm welcomes and fed some sweets as well as tea/Hot chocolate for Hatsune. Taking a sip Ussop asked "So you say you can't make you're special apple sauce?" Ussop asked as Amy explained the situation. Amy's apple sauce wasn't ordinary as it held medicinal properties something passed down her family, A secret recipe if you will. "Yes recently theres been rogue ninja where I gather the herbs charging a toll and it's too dangerous" Before she could finish Ussop slammed his hand on the wooden table nearly spilling Hatsune's precious hot chocolate.

"SAY NO MORE! Me and Hatsune will take care of it" The long nose said pointing to his chest. "A-are you sure?" The soft spoken women asked shocked by the proposition. "I'm the great shop Keep Ussop, I would've been Kage but I turned it down" He said which caused Hatsune to spit out her hot chocolate in disbelief "REALLY!" She said excited as he nodded up and down. "We'll kick those Ninja's butt and bring those herbs back. Come on Hatsune we're going" Hatsune nodded as she took the last si[s of her drink and set off.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 24, 2009)

*Team 9/Konoha Woods*​

Sachi rolled over in her sleep and groaned. Stretching out, she came awake quickly when her hands collided with the wooden log she had fallen asleep against. *"W-what?"* she said blearily, before the details of yesterday's mission came back to her. *"Urgh..."* Sachi grumbled as she stood up and flexed her muscles, trying to get blood moving. 

She seemed to be the last one up. Azumo-sensei stood at the edge of the clearing, one finger tapping against the edge of her chakram, and Hitoshi was rolling his pack up--wait, where was Hatusne? When Sachi voiced the question aloud, Azumo frowned.

"She got picked up by some Usopp friend of hers," her sensei replied testily. "He kept going on about apples, so I let him take her."

Sachi gulped at her teacher's tone and quickly threw her stuff in her pouch, then went to the edge of the clearing where Hitoshi and Azumo waited. Team 9 was heading back to Konoha!_ And more importantly,_ Sachi thought, _I've finally completed my first mission..._


----------



## Michellism (Dec 24, 2009)

*The Apple Arc: You're Not an Apple!!*

*Hatsune Miku; Land of Apples; Fire Country*

Ussop and Hatsune marched along down the apple orchard path that would eventually lead to Amy's special herbal garden that had been taken over by bandit's. Ussop despite playing the role of the gallant hero was scared to death and feared the worse not knowing if he could actually beat the bandit's plaguing the area. Hatsune on the other hand wasn't worried at all, In fact her the itchyness of her coat was more on her mind.

"Ughh I'm sick of this" She said throwing the wool coat to the floor. "PUT THAT BACK ON! YOU'LL CATCH A COLD!" Ussop warned screaming at the top of his lungs. "No I'm not cold" Hatsune announced walking ahead. "IF YOU'RE NOT COLD THEN WHY'D YOU PUT IT BACK ON!" Ussop said as he watched the girl marched happily in her coat. 

*-Amy's House-*

"I hope they'll be okay" Amy thought to herself looking out to window tracing the blue sky with her eyes. Her father walked in the room picking some fresh apples from the orchard. Wiping the sweat from his brow he sighed and noticed his daughter's trouble mind. Walking over he placed his hand on her shoulder brandishing a smile "Dont worry they'll be find, After all Ussops there" Along with Hatsune, Amy's Father Brock was the only other person in the world who believed Ussops tall tales. Turning back to the window she said "I hope you're right"

*-Hatsune/Ussop-*

"NO WAY!" Hatsune rejected the offer as Ussop shook behind a tree like a leaf. "Ha-ha-hatsune get away from that thing" Ussop quivered as he warned the girl.

"NO! THIS GUY WANTS WAY TOO MUCH MONEY!" Hatsune pointed to the massive giant that towered over her.



*"30 Million Ryo or no one passes"* The Giant unbudging in it's offer. "HOW ABOUT YOU KISS MY ASS!" Hatsune called out wagging her finger at the weird creature.* "What did you say?"* The beast's eyes open wide making sure he heard the girl correctly. Ussop rushed out standing in front of a fueming Hatsune. "Now! Now We're all friends here, Let's not fight" He said scared to the core as his legs rattled. *"Friends? BWAZAHAHAHAHA"* The beast laughed at Ussops gesture.

"HEY DON'T YOU LAUGH AT UNCLE USSOP! HES THE STRONGEST NINJA OF ALL TIME!" Hatsune bragged taking the lead in front of the shop keep who was about ready to faint. "N-Now H-hatsune" Before he could finish the genin's words grabbed the giants attention. "*Strongest Ninja of all time? You don't look that strong to me LOOOOOOONG NOSE!" *The Giant beast taunted getting up close and personal to the two as his breathe wreacked of rotten meat and garbage.

"L-let's go H-hanako" Ussop said turning around ready to leave as Hatsune accidently pushed him forward causing his elbow to crash into the giant's eye. *"AAAHHH!"* The beast cried out clutching it's eye. *"HOW DARE YOU HURT BELLA TROMBA! I'LL CRUSH YOU!" *The giant screamed bringing down his boudler sized fist.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2009)

Hitoshi, Team 9

"Morning Sachi-chan. You finally woke up, Sensei and had have been waiting for you since 8am, and its nearly 11am." smiled Hitoshi. Sachi was still half awake as she stood up, rubbing her eyes. 

"Sachi, pack up your stuff. We're leaving soon." instructed Hitoshi. "And, umm, good luck with that puddle of drool on your blanket." smiled Hitoshi. "Oh, shut up idiot." growled Sachi as she carefully packed her stuff.
"Sensei, we're ready. Let's head back to Konoha." said Hitoshi as he stood up. "Alright, alright. Don't have to be bossy Toshi-kun" grinned Azumo.

"I've got some apples that I picked this morning, want some Sachi?"


----------



## Michellism (Dec 24, 2009)

*Hatsunko VS Tromba*

*Hatsune Gomu
BODY: 50 
SPIRIT: 9 
MIND: 6 
Speed (Body+spirit): 59
Accuracy (Body+mind): 56
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 15

Bella Tromba
Body: 20
Spirit: 20
Mind: 20
Speed (Body + Spirit): 40
Accuracy (Body + Mind): 40
Chakra Control (Mind + Spirit): 40*

Smoke arose from the impact crator as Tromba raised his massive hand, A rain a debris cascading from his knuckles. Ussop had barely managed to dodge and laid on the floor unconscious.

"Ussop?" Hatsune asked seeing the poor shopkeeper out cold however in her mind she thought he had fallen asleep because of how easy Tromba was. "Wow Ussop you mean you're so strong that you don't have to fight this guy" Nodding to herself she gripped her bicep taking a few steps forward. "Fine then, If I want to be as strong as Ussop then I have to fight you" She said with a grin taking her father's famed offensive stance.

*"BWAZAHAHAHA" *Tromba laughed out, The shockwaves from his voice causing the surrounding birds to fly away. *"A little brat like you thinks you can take on the great and powerful" BAAAAM!! *Hatsune laid a powerful punch to the face that rocked the monster backwards. Jumping up in the air Hatsune flipped planting a downward kick into his face. "HATSUNE MUD STOMP!" The attack burrowing into his face as he fell unto the ground.

Streching out her arms she gribbed at his horn like protrusions slingshotting herself into the beasts abdomen. "HATSUNE CANNONBALL!" The blue missile plowing into him as the ground cracked beneath them from the pressure.

*KRRKBAMM!!*

The beasts coughed up a lake sized amount of blood as it struggled to get on it's feet. Planting her foot in the ground she streched out her another leg rotating delivering a deafning kick to the side of his face. "HATSUNE HOOK!" The girl's kick driving into the beast causing his face to slam into the ground taking a few trees with him. 

*"BITCH!" *Tromba screamed as he rose up to his knees taking a swipe at the girl,dodging the attack she landed another kick this time driving it into his forehead.

*BAAMM!!*

*"AHHH!!"* Tromba cried in pain as he clutched his face. Landing on her feet the girl took an offensive stance cocking back her fist. Ussop came to and saw what the girl did next. "GUM GUM PISTOL!" She bellowed out strecthing her arm out like a rocket plowing into the beasts chest with all her might.

*BAAAMMM!!!

KRK KRK KRK KRK KRK!!*

Bella Tromba skidded through the forest before finally passing out. Wiping her hands of the mess Hatsune sighed then went back to Ussop. "DID I DO GOOD USSOP SAN!" She said with a smile, The result of the battle causing Ussop to faint againt.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2009)

*The Mist...*
*BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!*

A shrill alarm clock emits an annoying high pitched beeping sound over and over again on the nightstand next to Isane's bedside. Isane grumbles something unintelligible under her breath from under the cover of the bedsheets and tilts her bleary eyed face towards the alarm clock. The readout of the clock shows 6AM sharp. She quickly slams her hand on the snooze button of the alarm clock and the shrill beeping ceases. 

"It's too early," she groans, turning over onto her side and totally covering her head under her blankets. She was having a great dream about surfing with some cute guy over this huge wave and she'd very much like to get back to it. 

A minute later...

*BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! *

Isane's right hand darts out from under the blanket, forming a fist and bashing the clock with a violent thud, causing the shrill beeping to stop. She tries to get back to that dream again. Think big waves, sparkling blue water, a handsome guy with a great tan and...

*BEEP! BEEP! BEEP! *

"FUCK OFF!!!" she growls, suddenly leaping out from under the blankets. She grabs the clock, ripping the electrical chord out of the wall socket and speeds towards her bedroom window. "DIE!!!" she exclaims, before opening the window and tossing the clock out like a fastball. 

"OW!! someone screams from the street. Isane ignores the scream and shuts her window. She shambles back to her bed in blissful silence, no more shrill beeps...just her beautiful bed and beautiful sleep, she thinks happily. 

*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK! *

"ISANE TIME TO GET UP! YOU DON'T WANT TO BE LATE FOR YOUR TEAM MEETING!!" a female voice exclaims from the other side of her bedroom door. 

Isane sighs audibly and collapses by her bed, "Yeah I'm up mom!" she grunts. 

After taking a shower and getting dressed, Isane takes one last look at herself in the mirror. She's not a particularly vain person but all in all she has to say she looks pretty damn good. However there is one gaping flaw that she can't and perhaps will never get over. It's the thick scar tissue where her left eye used to be. 

For a time she considered getting an eye transplant but decided against it. The scar has come to define her and she's grown used to it, though she rarely ever shows it in public. Isane grabs her Mist headband from the sink counter and wraps it around the top of her forehead, then tilts the left side of the headband downwards so that it covers her missing left eye, very much in the manner of another famous Shinobi. After making sure the headband feels snug she sets out for the kitchen. Her mother is already putting breakfast on the table. She's a tall woman in her late thirties who used to be very beautiful but is now a shell of her former self. She used to be a Queen but is now a slave. 

"Big day!" she tells Isane with a smile. 

"Yup," Isane nods, "Listen I'm going to skip breakfast and pick up something along the way." 

Her mother frowns slightly but nods, "Yes you don't want to be late afterall."

Isane hugs her mother and then heads for the door. "Remember why you're doing this dear! Never forget why!" Isane's mother suddenly tells her. "To revenge our honor against that monster Arlong." 

Isane stops short at the threshold of the door and tilts her face towards her mother, "How could I forget..." she responds with blank face. It's the only reason why her mother made her become a ninja after all.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 24, 2009)

*Team 9/Woods*​
Still blushing over his drool comment, Sachi took the apple Hitoshi offered and chomped into it furiously. *"Mmf sffupith Hitoshi."* she said, as (most of) Team 9 moved through the woods. Sachi swallowed her bite of apple before addressing Azumo. *"What are we going to do next, Sensei?"*


"Well, a lot of Konoha genin teams are just returning from missions as well....Hatsune is gone; so you kids have a free day after we get back until your next mission is assigned. Don't go crazy."

It was just past noon when the team finally arrived back in Konoha. Azumo tossed her chakram once in the air, and disappeared before Hitoshi or Sachi even realized what was going on. Left alone in Konoha's main square, Sachi turned to Hitoshi and smiled.

*"Ne, Hitoshi, I'll walk you home. Where do you live?"*


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 24, 2009)

Hitoshi Uchiha

"Me? Um, id rather not you walk me home. its okay though, as the sole male in team 9, its my responsibility to walk you home." Hitoshi still insisted on hiding the fact that he is an Uchiha. "You dont mind do you, Sachi?"

The two started walking towards Sachi's residence, getting to know each other better. It was important for the both of them and for the team to know each other as much as possible as they would rely on one another in times of need. Then, they finally reached Sachi's house. "Alright Sachi, i'll see you tomorrow i guess." said Hitoshi as he wiped off some sweat off his forehead. 

"Thanks, goodnight Hitoshi!" said Sachi, but then she saw something. The sash that Hitoshi used to wipe off his sweat had an Uchiha emblem beneath it. "_Could he be an Uchiha?"_

Hitoshi headed home soon after, if possible, he didnt want to. Just looking at his father and step mother pisses him off.

As he entered his house, "Woi whoever is home. Im back, i want food." despite clearly walking pass his father.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 24, 2009)

*Sachi/Konoha*​
After saying goodbye to Hitoshi, Sachi went inside and ate with her parents. They were eager to hear about her first mission, and she told them all about, albeit it was a modified story that glossed over all the danger she had been in and made it sound like a simple task. After clearing the table and washing the dishes, Sachi went up to her room as her parents went back to work in the shop.

Undressing, she re-applied creme to all her wounds and re-bandaged the deeper wounds on her thigh and arm. Putting her remaining kunai and lone senbon away, she tallied up how much money it would take to replace her exploding tags and buy more weapons...._Mother and Father are not going to be happy_, she thought, sighing to herself. Collapsing onto the bed, she turned her mind to the Hitoshi question. _Hitoshi-kun is an Uchiha...Hatsune is from the Gomu clan, and both of them are so talented...where does that leave me? No! I can't think like that--if both of them are so good, then I'll just be even better. I have work, I have to train...I have to..._ Still exhausted and wounded, Sachi drifted off to sleep, her mind still furiously working.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 24, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> *Neiko vs Petero*
> ---
> *Neiko Ruuta
> BODY: 150
> ...



*Neiko Ruuta Vs Rufus Gryphon*

The stone spears drilled into Neiko's shoulder causing him to lose his grip on his buster sword dropping it on the floor. In a flash Rufus appeared in front of Neiko deliver a hard left "I float like a butterfly" He chanted as he caught him with a right "And stings like" Giving him a left uppercut "WHEN I PEE!" Rufus roared as he rammed his knuckles into the artists mouth driving him through the mast of the ship causing it to titter totter for a bit before falling down into the ocean damaging some of the ship.

Grabbing his jaw Neiko watched the blood flow from his mouth. "He is truly powerful and I must say that this form is truly artistic" Neiko said admiring the perfectly combed afro as Rufus took a badass pose. Grabbing his sword he chucked it at the criminal who easily palmed it to the side. "Taijutsu's not my forte but-" Neiko yelled out as he appeared in front of Rufus "Ill do what i have to do"

*BAM!*

Neiko planted his foot into Rufus's groin that caused a less then human like response from him as he began to moan out like a dying cow. Flipping over him he grabbed the back of his shirt drilling him into the ground.

*KKRAASSH!!

POOFF!*

A clouds of smoke followed as a log took his place

 "Ova here bro!" Rufus called out as Neiko looked in his direction. The criminal began his slew of hand signs as the sky began to darken. The clouds began to swirl in a circular directions shining down a ray of light on the criminal. The waves shifting with the storm as they tossed the boat side to side, The water jettison up surrounding Rufus. "My god...It can't be" Neiko thought as the levels of Chakra rose and rose comparable to that of a Jinchuuriki.

Lightning crackled as animals fled the scene.

*KKKRAAKK!!*

A giant ray of lightning clapped off the surface of the water as the jutsu began to take form. The wood floor taring apart form the pressure as the winds picked up. "I really hate using this" Rufus said as the Chakra crackled off of him like lightning. "Don't do it that jutsu could destroy an entire village!" Neiko warned as he grabbed his buster sword. "I GOT NO CHOICE!" 

The pressure on the jounin's body was immense as the jutsu took the form of a dragon. "DONT!" Neiko warned him "IT'S OVER!" Rufus screamed as he unleashed the attack. Ripping through the entire ship the attack charged towards the genin as lightning, wind, and water all swirled in a perfect tornado towards him only to...Miss. Crashing into the ocean leading to a massive gyser of water.

*BOOOOM!!!!*

The clouds finally parted as the sea calm down. Rufus transformed back into Petero as he came crashing down from the lack of chakra. Neiko fell to his knees panting "That was close...Good thing it's over" Neiko said giving petero one last look as reinforcements arrived.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2009)

*Mist Team 1...*
The burning chakra had took it's tool on Lyra as she begin to fade out of consciousness. As Misuto raised the sword like an executioner a familar voice broke through. "Sorry runt, but she's mine" Misuto looked and saw Kabure standing at the door way Gear in hand. 

Misuto shakes his head emphatically at the Jounin. He's come to close, and he's right at the edge of seeing what will happen when he kills Lyra. He want's to know if the beast will come out in all its fury, oh how he would love to see it just for a moment, or if the monster will die with her.

"No!" Misuto tells Kabure, "NO fucking way!" 

"Watch your tone minnow!" Kabure responds bluntly. He begins to stride towards Misuto with his sword GEar by his side.

Suddenly Misuto grabs Lyra by the throat and uses her as a human shield. Pinning a serrated Kunai against her neck. "BACK THE FUCK UP OR I CUT HER ARTERY!" he growls at Kabure. Lyra is his only trump card against the Jounin and he plans top play her for all she's worth. 

Kabure stops in his tracks and Misuto sneers at him, "Yeah that's right! I'm not dumb, I know ole Uncle Arlong wants her alive. SO BE A GOOD DOG AND STAY THE FUCK WHERE YOU ARE!!" 

Kabure's eyes flash with a menacing bloodlust towards Misuto and the boy knows he'd probably be dead already if he weren't holding Lyra hostage. 

"This what they call a Mist standoff!" Misuto says with a laugh, "A zero sum game!" Kabure's grip tightens on his sword Gear as he glares at Misuto. 

"Don't you wanna see the beast?!" Misuto asks Kabure, "You told me about how you fought it. Don't you wanna taste that power again feel the chaos!?!" 

Misuto can see something flicker in Kabure's eyes. "C'MON I KNOW YOU WANT TO. LET'S RIP HER FUCKIN THROAT OUT AND SAY HELLO TO THE TURTLE HAHAA!!!!" 

For a moment Misuto thinks that Kabure will say yes. In fact Kabure most definitely wants to say yes, but Lyra is an important piece to retuning the Mist back to supremacy over the other villages. His bloodlust will have to wait for after. 

Kabure speaks in a low voice, "Tempting offer but my answer is..." 

Misuto grins from ear to ear, expecting to hear him say yes. I'm so excited I could piss my pants Misuto thinks. The Kunai trembles in his right hand as he presses it against Lyra's neck. 

"Not right now..." Kabure finishes before suddenly stabbing his sword Gear into the floorboards beneath them.  

"WHAT?!" Misuto screams. Just as he is about to sever Lyra carotid artery suddenly the deck under his feet shakes violently creating a huge shockwave. Kabure's sword, Gear, sends a powerful vibration under his feet blasting him backwards into a wall. 

Misuto lands in a heap and attempts to get up but Kabure appears over him and begins bashing Misuto's head into a wall over and over again. All the while Misuto screams in laughter until Kabure finally tosses him away like a piece of trash, his face a bloody mess. The only reason why he's still alive is that he's Arlong's uncle. As Kabure walks away, Misuto slowly crawls towards a nearby cannon, muttering curses under his breath. 

Kabure walks towards Lyra, looking at her unconscious form. For a moment he thinks that maybe the boy is right, to fight the Sanbi here and now would be the thrill of a lifetime. After a second however he instead picks up the girl under his arms and walks away with her. 

"HEY SENSEI!!" Misuto yells back, missing the entire front row of his Shark's teeth and his face battered to pulp. The teeth will grow back though so he's not worried. 

Kabure inclines his head around and sees Misuto propped over a lit cannon filled with explosive notes, pointed right at he and Lyra. 

"I love these student teacher bonding moments!!!" Misuto chuckles.

*BABOOOM! *

The explosion fills up the entire deck and blasts Misuto right through a porthole. As he hits the water he can only hope that he hit that little bitch. With hardly any strength at all he can do is float face down, letting the currents guide him. He's not sure how long he drifts for, maybe a minute, he can hold his breath for quite awhile anyway. Suddenly he feels someone grab him from behind and pull him out of the water and onto a dock. 

"Hey buddy you alright?!" a voice exclaims.  

Misuto opens his eyes and sees a boy with a mask covering his lower face. His uniform is dripping wet. However most importantly he wears a Konoha headband Misuto notices. 

"I saw you floating in the water and I dived in. My name's Kazuma are you alright?"   the boy asks him. 

Misuto smiles at Kazuma, a fake smile that conceals hidden menace. "Oh gee oh golly gee! I was trying to save the poor kids but the ship blew up! IT WAS SO TERRIBLE!!" he says in a horrified voice and starts to cry. "Are you from Konoha? I've always wanted to meet someone from Konoha!" 

Kazuma nods sincerely and pats Misuto on the shoulder, "Yeah I am. I'm sorry about the ship and the kids. Hold on while I get you a medic!" 

"OH Thank you my friend. THANK YOU!" Misuto says with tears in his eyes. 

As Kazuma turns his back, Misuto face changes in a split second to one of absolute murder, and he reaches into his pouch of Kunai.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 24, 2009)

oro-shine-my-shoe! said:


> Hitoshi Uchiha
> 
> "Me? Um, id rather not you walk me home. its okay though, as the sole male in team 9, its my responsibility to walk you home." Hitoshi still insisted on hiding the fact that he is an Uchiha. "You dont mind do you, Sachi?"
> 
> ...



*Rasetsu Uchiha*

Rasetsu watched as his son walked into the door, The lack of respect clear as he doesn't even greet his father. "Ingrate" He merely thinks at the sight of him. Hitoshi was nothing like his older brother. He wasn't a born genius nor did he have the bloodlust he so desperately seeked in a son. Hitoshi was just as bad as Ryoumo in his opinion the only difference was that he was a boy something he prized over Ryoumo. Should Rasetsu ever be so lucky to recieve the news that she died during a mission then it would be up to his pansy son to take over.

"Hitoshi" His booming voice stopping his tracks. "How did the mission go?" The question was sure to raise eye brows as Rasetsu never took intrests in neither Ryoumo or Hitoshi. Rasetsu's new squeeze laid in bed half dressed calling him through subtle moans "Rasetsu come back to bed" She said, Barely audible. "Shut you're mouth. I'm talking to my son" He said. The girl pouted as she turned around hiding her head under the covers. 

As Alfred set up the table laying out the most gormet of meals, Rasetsu resumed the conversation as his son found a seat across him. "Tell me, What do you think of you're team? Who's you're sensei? Have they been treating you with Respect" His series of question seeminging unending.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 24, 2009)

*FLASH BACK: Two days ago, Hakumei training with his father...*

As Hakumei took position, ready for whatever was to come his way, Raiden ruined the moment. "Meh, screw it! Yo'r probably no' ready fo' it anyways. Le's go!" Before Hakumei could reply, Raiden headed towards the trail that lead back to the village. "C'mon, we'll wo'k on it anotha day."

"But--" As the Genin was about to intercede, a kunai came out of nowhere and struck his father in the head, penetrating his skull. His body fell to the ground with a thud, without any sound coming from his lips. Hakumei, in shock, merely stood and stared at his father's dead body. A pool of blood began forming on the ground below the wound, soaking Raiden's hair. A shinobi jumped from behind the rocks, landing in front of the deceased. Bending down to remove their weapon from the head, they then set their sights on Hakumei. Breaking out of his gaze and noticing the ninja's menacing eyes, Hakumei worked passed the sudden death of his father and concentrated on the enemy.

Hakumei was sad. He felt like crying an ocean of tears. He felt sharp pain piercing his heart. He felt like doing things to this man that he never though he'd ever think of doing to another human being. He felt angry towards the bastard. He felt wrath. He wanted him to suffer.

Without thinking it completely through, Hakumei formed hand seals. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" A fierce stream of lightning shot from Hakumei's hand, soaring directly towards the murderer ahead. Just as it was about to strike him, the ninja disappeared into thin air, dodging the attack. The energy collided with a boulder, causing a dent on its side.

Hakumei's eyes began frantically searching the area, trying to spot his adversary. He finally spotted him standing atop the tree stump his father was sitting on not long ago. Just as he was about to rush in with full force, Hakumei halted and thought about what he was seing. _A stump_. A tree stump in land made completely of stone. Trees were nowhere to be found within this country, not until one was nearing the border. 

Placing his hands together in a seal, Hakumei began focusing on his chakra. The ninja ahead, noticing his concentration was elsewhere, began running towards him. Taking a leap of faith, Hakumei began to recall what his father had told him about Genjutsu, how it was used, how it affected the body. He stopped the flow of his own chakra, and quickly following that, he redirected it opposite from its usual flow. He screamed, "Kai: Release!"


----------



## Damaris (Dec 24, 2009)

*Sachi/Konoha*​
After two hours asleep, Sachi woke up, dressed and padded downstairs to ask her parents for money. After placating her mother with how important kunai were to surviving in the ninja lifestyle, Sachi headed out onto the street to find a weapons shop. Forty-five minutes and some major haggling later, she walked off happily to the training fields.
_
I was so useless last mission. Hatsune and Hitoshi did all the work. That's why I have to be even better! I have to work twice as hard and twice as much, since they are so talented. That's the only way I'll ever make my team proud._

Tying her hair back, Sachi launched a flurry of kunai at the target. _If there's another opponent like last time, where the skin can't be pierced...I'll just have to learn to hit the eyes every time._ An hour later, she was dripping with sweat and breathing hard, but refused to give in. That was warm up...just warm up. _Now I need to work on my taijutsu! I barely scratched him last time._ Target after target exploded beneath her flurry of kicks and punches, until Sachi felt she had done the bare minimum of physical training required for improving.

Swaying, she surveyed the practice fields. It had been four hours since she started, and yet....*"Be strong,"* she whispered to herself. It was ninjutsu time.* "Fukumi Hari!"* Those poor targets.

Needless to say, when Sachi arrived home at 12 midnight, her parents were alternately proud of their daughter's dedication to her ninja path, and horrified by her devotion to a life style they couldn't, and didn't want, to understand. But as Sachi dragged herself through a quick meal and shower, collapsing into bed, it was with a smile on her face. _I did get better...even just a little is improvement._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 24, 2009)

*Sky Island/2 days ago with Sparrow...*
Sparrow stands in the center of the Sky Island Coliseum awaiting the next challenge. She feels a sudden confidence after winning the last round. "Right...this isn't too bad. I can handle this," she mumbles under her breath. Bird summoning here I come she thinks to herself.

_*Do not become so cocky!*_ the Gobi rebukes her. 

_I'm not, can't a girl believe in herself?_

_*Of course but you have a bad habit of getting overconfident sometimes. Remember that pit you feel into in Thunder Mountain? *_

Sparrow narrows her eyes as the Gobi reminds her of of her near death experience with a pit trap during her first mission. If it hadn't of been for Hakumei, and Akira, and Honz of course, she would probably be laying at the bottom of that spiked pit right now. 

"I won't make that kind of mistake again!" she responds aloud in a firm voice. 

Suddenly the giant gate at the other end of the arena rattles upwards. Sparrow tenses up as she waits to see just who or what her opponent will be. , about the size of a small house, flies through the opening and lands about ten meters away from Sparrow. He has a very serene face and he peers at Sparrow through bright gray eyes. His gaze is intense and Sparrow can't help but feel nervous. 

*"My name is Robard,"* the Owl tells Sparrow in a deep bass drum like voice. 

"Uh...do I have to fight you as well?" Sparrow asks disconcertingly. 

Robard shakes his head, *"No you have already proven yourself physically. Now you must prove yourself mentally,"* he replies in a calm voice. Robard reaches into his feathers and pulls out a small scroll, well small for him that is, the scroll is twice as large as Sparrow is. He unfurls the scroll on the ground and a giant flute appears in a puff of gray smoke. 

Sparrow furrows her brow questioningly at the flute. What's he going to do with that thing? she wonders. 

The entire crowd in the coliseum becomes dead quiet as Robard takes the flute and puts it to his beak. *"Face your fears..."* he says serenely, before blowing on the flute. A loud melody blasts from the flute, like the sound of rushing water she thinks. 

Suddenly the world around Sparrow flickers back and forth almost like an afterimage. 

"Oi Sparra!" a familiar voice exclaims. 

Sparrow turns around and sees Hakumei standing in front of her however her eyes widen in fear. Hakumei looks deathly pale, and a giant scythe is impaled through his chest. 

"Look a' wa ya did ta me," Hakumei tells her. 

"And me!" a female voice adds. 

Akira appears at Sparrow side with a hatchet embedded in the top of her skull. 

"You killed us!" Akira yells at Sparrow.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Dec 25, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Rasetsu Uchiha*
> 
> Rasetsu watched as his son walked into the door, The lack of respect clear as he doesn't even greet his father. "Ingrate" He merely thinks at the sight of him. Hitoshi was nothing like his older brother. He wasn't a born genius nor did he have the bloodlust he so desperately seeked in a son. Hitoshi was just as bad as Ryoumo in his opinion the only difference was that he was a boy something he prized over Ryoumo. Should Rasetsu ever be so lucky to recieve the news that she died during a mission then it would be up to his pansy son to take over.
> 
> ...



"Thats a first, actually caring and asking me about what happened." said Hitoshi. "It went well, we had abit of resistance but we effectively eliminated them. About my team, one's a Gomu, the other is a daughter of a blacksmith. Sensei on the other hand is Azumo. Theyre a pretty good bunch of people that isnt too serious, but can be depend on." said Hitoshi, munching of the food.

"Respect you ask? Im not like you father, I dont expect people to respect me just for being an Uchiha. I earn respect. And anyway, they dont even know im an Uchiha." Hitoshi looked straight into the eyes of his father.

"You may think that im 3rd best, but i'll surpass my sister, elder brother and even you one day. Youd better bet on it. I'll rule the clan in a much better way than youd ever be able to." said Hitoshi with an assertive tone in his voice, whilst finishing up his food. "Im going to my room, keep it down at night."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2009)

*Misuto vs Kazuma...*
*Kazuma Hatake*
Level 4
Stats:
BODY: 35
SPIRIT: 20
MIND: 25
Speed (Body+spirit): 55
Accuracy (Body+mind): 60
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 45

*Misuto Hoshigake*
Level 5
BODY: 46
SPIRIT: 39
MIND: 10
Speed (Body+spirit): 85
Accuracy (Body+mind): 56
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 59

As Kazuma turns his back on Misuto to find him a medic, the only thing that saves him from being stabbed straight through the spine is the fact he didn't get Misuto's name. 

He turns around towards the Mist Genin, "Hey I didn't get your na- WHOAH!!"

Misuto stabs at Kazuma's spine with a Kunai but as Kazuma turns around the Kunai hits his left shoulder blade instead, embedding deeply all the way up to the handle. 

"NAME'S KILLER!!!" Misuto snarls, spitting blood into Kazuma's face. 

Kazuma yells in pain and reflexively kicks Misuto in the midsection causing the Mist Genin to slide backwards several meters on his feet. "Oh you got some life in you!!" Misuto mutters. 

Kazuma reaches around with his right hand and removes the blood soaked Kunai from his left shoulder, grimacing in pain. "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU!!" he screams at Misuto, glaring at him. "I WAS TRYING TO HELP YOU!!" 

Misuto stares wide eyed at Kazuma for a second and suddenly begins to laugh hysterically, "Help me?!" he exclaims with a befuddled face as if such a notion is completely alien to him. 

"Since when do Ninja help people?! Boy everything I heard about you Konoha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is right on!! HYAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"  Misuto draws Tina from his back, his arms burning just to hold the heavy meat cleaver sword, but he figures he's got one last good swing left in him. Misuto licks the edge of the blade, cutting his tongue open and presses himself against the blade, "You wanna rake some leaves baby huh? You wanna taste that Konoha blood!?!" 

He's insane! Kazuma thinks to himself, totally out of his mind. He feels his left arm stiffening up from where Misuto stabbed him, and the entire left side of his shirt begins to soak with blood. 

"SHOW ME THAT WILL OF FIRE!!! I WANT TO FEEL THE BURN!!!" MIsuto roars as he charges at Kazuma with Tina in hand.

Kazuma reaches into his shuriken pouch with his good arm and hurls a dozen in a quick flurry. Misuto brings Tina about in front of him and blocks the shuriken barrage, the tiny blades ricocheting off of the flat side of sword. Misuto swings around horizontally at Kazuma's waist as fast he can but the speed of Misuto's sword strokes have clearly slowed from his injured state. Kazuma ducks down low and rolls under the swooping blade, appearing right under Misuto and uppercutting him. The punch rocks Misuto's backwards off balance and Kazuma kicks Tina out of his hands. The blade clatters along the deck. 

"DON'T YOU HURT MY BABY!!!" Misuto growls. He tries to chase after Tina but Kazuma tackles him to the deck and pins his arms down. He could go for the kill now but doesn't see the point. Misuto already seems injured and beaten beyond belief to him. In fact he has no idea how Misuto is still even standing let alone fighting. 

"Why are you fighting me?! We're on the same mission!!!" Kazuma yells at him. Misuto laughs in Kazuma's face, "That's where you're wrong. I'm not on your side...or the Mist side really!"  Kazuma jerks forward suddenly and coughs up blood, he looks down with a wide eyed face and sees a Kunai attached to Misuto's knee covering, embedded in his gut. 

"Always carry a spare!!" Misuto laughs with glee. He flips Kazuma around and straddles him, removing the kunai from his knee covering and waving it front of the dazed Konoha Genin's face. "See...I'm a servant of chaos. If there were a hidden village of chaos...that's where I'd fuckin be! Sign me the fuck up!" 

He traces the bloody kunai along Kazuma's midsection with a smirk "Where is that will of fire I keep hearing about? Is it in your intestines?" he asks as he starts to carve up Kazuma's gut.

It can't end like this Kazuma thinks with horror as he begins to black out.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 25, 2009)

Shou Vs Akira- The Final Countdown-

While under the ship Misuto and Lyra were causing a ruckus above Shou and Akira had continued to battle. ?Fire grip!? Akira reached out and grabbed Shou?s neck, slamming him into the deck, then began to pound on each and every one of Shou?s injuries. The mist gennin began to spill blood from his mouth and grin as wide as possible. ?That?s right?? He laughed between gargles. ?THAT?S RIGHT! THIS IS A BATTLE!? He laughed.

?What.. the hell is wrong with you?? Akira had stopped attacking once he heard what shou had said. ?Wrong? Wrong? Nothing?s wrong, This is a battle, This is how a battle should be fought.? Shou coughed, blood splattering on Akira?s face. ?A battle should be vicious and bloody; both sides should be beaten till theirs no sign of life left. That?s how we do it in the bloody mist, that?s how we?ll do it here!? He laughed and then quickly jabbed a kunai into Akira?s thigh. ?URGH!? Akira grunts.

The bloodied gennin then proceeds to dig the kunai into Akira?s thigh, the sound of the metal scraping the bone echoes through his body. ?URGH!? Akira punches shou?s arm, trying to get him to stop, it works. Shou pulls the kunai out of Akira?s leg and punches his face, once Akira is off of him the mist ninja quickly rolls on top of the pirate and punches him again. 

?Damn you.? Akira clenched a fist. ?No, not this time.? Shou jabs the kunai into akira?s palm and pins his hand to the deck. ?GUAH!? Akira shouts. ?Huff?huff?? Shou?s beaten and bloodied to the point where his blue hair?s red. ?I?ll tell you something.? Shou pins Akira?s other hand down with another kunai. ?I?m not as evil as one would think.? He looked down at Akira. ?We?re ninja?s after all, just business you know.? He grinned and in that moment, as he was going to prepare to end Akira?s life, The fucking deck blew up!

The explosion launched Shou into the air and out into the water, luckily for him Akira?d taken most of the force of the blast? and most of the fire? well, actually, all of the fire and shrapnel. Shou was lucky and ended up with a bunch of splinters some burns on his leg. Though, crashing into the water felt rather nice, he didn?t bother to swim, he just looked up at the carnage from under the water. ?It?s peaceful here.? He thought to himself.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 25, 2009)

*Team 1 Iwagakure VS Large Crystal Creature #2*



South of Hell said:


> ""Yeah, it's faint, I can only just hear it and the crystal wall has blocked out most of the stench." He looked over in thedirection of hjis team mate. "Also, judging by the heat radiating through the crystal, I don't think that this one breathes cold air."
> 
> Hiro let Akihiko figure out the gap himself that he had left in this statement.



*Iwagakure Team 1/ Akihiko Sanada​*
Akihiko registered what Hiro said so okay the last crystal was the last one below this large block we already had the white and gray crystal the last remaining crystal they needed was under this big one, the red crystal. Akihiko weighed the choices there was no chance that he would be able to recover the crystal without moving the large one that was on top of it, he have to move it or destroy it and from what Hiro said it seemed that the large crystal was the same as the large creature that had attacked him when he got the white crystal. Akihiko thought for awhile wondering what his next action should be. If he hit the large crystal covering it, he was pretty sure that the  crystal would turn into that large creature. However no matter what he try he cant reach the red crystal under the large one.

"hiro, i have no choice but to have to move this large one, it should be easy with the three of us helping out on defeating it." Akihiko said to Hiro. Hiro seemed to just nod and acknowledge that he heard. Akihiko summoned Razor quickly and told Hiro to kick the large crystal away so that Akihiko can quickly recover the crystal and be on the offensice quickly. Razor casted Haste on Hiro and when the signal came that Hiro has to kick the crystal away. Hiro kicked it roughly and the crystal budged away and crashed into a nearby tree. Akihiko quickly retrieved the red crystal under the large one that Hiro kicked. When Akihiko retreated to the back of Hiro he noticed that Jack had practically knocked out almost all the other small creatures that was attacking awhile ago. The large crystal that Hiro kicked moved slightly and the head started coming out breathing out cold air. "Jack a little help here would help" Akihiko said and saw Hiro smirk slightly. "never thought someone from the Sanada clan ask a drunkard for help." Hiro said. Akihiko scowled at him and Hiro laughed seemingly knowing that the Sanada scowled eventhough he didn't see it.

"alrrrrrrrighttttssss... teammmmmwwooorrrrkkkk" Jack slurred out as he took a swig from his sake and readied himself in his drunken fist style. Razor's Haste buffed up Jack as well and afterwards Jack moved quickly to where the creature was, when the creature finally started moving. He kicked it on the face and it flew towards a cluster of crystals. Hiro moved in as well and both of them basically beat up the crystal creature with Akihiko nothing else to do. So Akihiko just gathered up the three crystals that they got and went towards their sensei. 

"Sensei the missions done. Hiro and Jack are over there having fun taking out the huge crystal creature." Akihiko said to their sensei with a lack of motivation. "sensei i think you should stop the two of them or all the crystals is gonna be destroyed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 25, 2009)

*Kabure Bakusatsu; Melancholy Ship*

Kabure tossed the girl atop his sword as she hanged lifelessly, Her arm and legs dangling with each step. Misuto's words kept ringing in his head. There was nothing more the jounin would love then to carve open Lyra and greet the Sanbi with open arms..But this wasn't the place for it. Misuto had already gotten in a few shots and If Kabure were to have his rematch with the beast he would want it to be in tip top shape.

"Its only fair" He thought. Kabure may not be a may concerned with right and wrong but his pride sure as hell dictated his choices in life. The Melancholy ship was sinking fast as Kabure made it up higher and higher as if nothing was wrong. Looking at the dead pirate carcasses he took a deep breathe before sighing enjoying the atmosphere. "You just don't see good carnage like this these days" He commented before heading on his way.

*Soul Kaguya; Kirigakure*

"Not Cool"

A Gruff voice said; A young white haired boy kicking the door in frustration as he exited the room. Soul had gotten at the academy before everyone, but even though the classroom was empty he was still searching for that epic "Cool" entrance. He would not settle for less. Taking a step back he bum rushed into the room landing hard on the teachers desk with a one jump before streching his arm's in the air. "THE NAME'S SOUL KA- WHOA WHOA" The boy tittered tottered back and forth as his arms wailed in the air.

Before arching back and crashing down unto the floor.

*CCRASSH!!*

His head slammed against the wall as the chalk board eraser landed on his head coughing out a small puff of white. "Not Cool" He thought as he grabbed it chucking it to the side. Placing his foot against the table he pushed the wooden creation away watching as it tumbled over like a car crash slamming into a few chairs before coming to a stop. Getting back up to his feet he dusted off his clothes. "Fucking Konoha tables, Can't stand a little push"

He commented on the craftsmenship of Konohagakure's Tables that came from a shop called Home Senju. Leaving the classroom he sat in the hallway contemplating his next attempt of a "Cool" entrance as if he suffered from OCD. Taking out a candy cigarette he stuck it into his pearly white shark like teeth letting taking a few puffs before snapping it in half and gulping it down like a glutton. Getting up to his feet he retried "Let's go"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 25, 2009)

*Fox Inuzuka and Prince Nara VS Shuuhei Muguruma Part 2*

"tch, boring, i thought you kids would be a little stronger. Shuuhei yawned as he sheathed his sword back "please let me have some fun."

"we're obviously in a disadvantage in this fight, we practically cant see this guy when he was attacking us." Fox said to Prince as she   held out her kunai in front of her, readying herself for the pirate's attack, their battle power were completely different there was no way that either her or Prince can defeat this guy. However they had to try their best or else the five kids they were able to help would just be to naught, not to mention that they can't die here.

"We'll have to buy some time for a jounin can help us, we musn't die until then and ill try my best to stop him on his tracks, when ill do that please try to get him, it's most unlikely but we have to try." Prince said quietly as the pirate seemed to be content on just standing in front of them doing nothing and seemed to be waiting for them to make the first move. Prince wasn't very confident on his hand to hand combat abilities.

"come on kids, i dont have all day to play with you... Anyways  I'm Shuuhei Muguruma. Yoroshiku" Shuuhei said smiling as he just stood there waiting for the two ninja's to make the first move. To be honest he had a weakness with children afterall his own childhood wasnt exactly the best among the best. He even wants to say that his childhood was nearly non-existent, his family died when he was a kid and eversince then he was only thinking of becoming a ninja and dishing out revenge. Shuuhei patted his own head, this was not the time to be all mopy and stuff.

"Fox Inuzuka of Konoha" Fox said wondering internally what the pirate was doing.

"Prince Nara of Suna" Prince said noticing the subtle changes of the pirate.

Prince tried for the opening with his kage mane but shuuhei had noticed it quickly, remembering that the nara's where shadow manipulators. Fox saw this as a chance to attack Shuuhei while airborn, doing the Gatsuga but Shuuhei was able to parry it quickly.

"Let the fun begin" Shuuhei smirked as he landed safely Fox on his back and Prince in front of him.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 25, 2009)

migukuni said:


> *Iwagakure Team 1/ Akihiko Sanada​*
> Akihiko registered what Hiro said so okay the last crystal was the last one below this large block we already had the white and gray crystal the last remaining crystal they needed was under this big one, the red crystal. Akihiko weighed the choices there was no chance that he would be able to recover the crystal without moving the large one that was on top of it, he have to move it or destroy it and from what Hiro said it seemed that the large crystal was the same as the large creature that had attacked him when he got the white crystal. Akihiko thought for awhile wondering what his next action should be. If he hit the large crystal covering it, he was pretty sure that the  crystal would turn into that large creature. However no matter what he try he cant reach the red crystal under the large one.
> 
> "hiro, i have no choice but to have to move this large one, it should be easy with the three of us helping out on defeating it." Akihiko said to Hiro. Hiro seemed to just nod and acknowledge that he heard. Akihiko summoned Razor quickly and told Hiro to kick the large crystal away so that Akihiko can quickly recover the crystal and be on the offensice quickly. Razor casted Haste on Hiro and when the signal came that Hiro has to kick the crystal away. Hiro kicked it roughly and the crystal budged away and crashed into a nearby tree. Akihiko quickly retrieved the red crystal under the large one that Hiro kicked. When Akihiko retreated to the back of Hiro he noticed that Jack had practically knocked out almost all the other small creatures that was attacking awhile ago. The large crystal that Hiro kicked moved slightly and the head started coming out breathing out cold air. "Jack a little help here would help" Akihiko said and saw Hiro smirk slightly. "never thought someone from the Sanada clan ask a drunkard for help." Hiro said. Akihiko scowled at him and Hiro laughed seemingly knowing that the Sanada scowled eventhough he didn't see it.
> ...



Hiro listened on in silence as Akihiko contemplated the plan he was formulating in his head, all the while sniggering silently behind his ever present smile at the Sanada who had to ask for a dnunk for help.

When Akihiko had his summon cast it's Haste, Jack and himself rushed the awakening crystal creature. 

Three seconds into the assault, Hiro spotted something out of the corner of his eye. "[COLOR="Red"Stop walking away, Akihiko![/COLOR]" Hiro called out as he grabbed Jack by the back of the drunkards shirt and threw him on to the top of crystal dragon's head who in turn started to beat into it.

"[COLOR="red"]Just bec-" [/COLOR]His complaint was cut off as he narrowly dodged the blast of fire that was aimed at him. "I told you this thing could spit fire!!!" And with that, Hiro pulled two kunai out, held one in each hand, and ran underneath the crystal dragon's stomach and take out the creatures legs underneath it.

"Some help would be nice!" He growled as he picked himself up from where the creature's tail had smacked him across the field.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 25, 2009)

*Minori/Melancholy Ship *

Minori and Kanko sat at the entrance of the now sinking Melancholy Ship directing traffic. They meet the kids on their way in from the large hole Minori put in the deck of the ship as a short cut. After that Kanko and her then spent the rest of their time getting kids out of cages and cells and carrying them back out the ship. Now they were trying to get the huge mass of children to hurry up before they all went down with the ship. "Come on, you've got to move faster the ship is sinking!" Minori called ushering them to move faster.

It was almost a close call as the last kid managed to jump a hurdle, but missed the bridge they were on completely. He was quickly snatched up by Kanko's spider who the little kid began to hug to death. "I think that was all of them. It was nice to work along side you again Master Kanko". Minori said respectively as reinforcements began to swarm the seen to help out any way they could. "Minori-sama!" Minori turned her attention to the nearby medical ninja that ran her way. There was group of them some from Konoha and others from Suna.

"Minori-sama, we've got a jonin in bad shape!" One of the Suna medical ninja began to explain as Minori followed behind them. "Who is it and where are they?" A Konoha ninja began looking over a chart she he held in his hand scanning for the  patient. "One of our own Minori-sama...Sousuke...he's in bad shape". Minori sighed as she was lead to were they were attempting to stabilize Sousuke and transport him. _"What an idiot...I'm pretty sure he's gone and over done it"_.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 25, 2009)

Hidden mist- Koutetsu-

"That was a delicious meal~" Koutetsu sighed and pat his stomach. "Though, i suppose i better get to class. I'm already a few hours late." He looked down at his watch. "Alright, let's go." He smiled and marched forward, his ever close eyes and constant smile blaring as he walks down the sidewalks. The people of the mist seemed to respect Koutetsu, they looked past the beast in him due to the way he carried himself, he was oddly helpful and never harmed a soul in the town. Though, maybe it was the shark they respected, it was the hidden mist, death and destruction was honored. 

  Koutetsu didn't care one way or another, in truth, he hated the townspeople, he thought it would be better if they were slaughtered like cattle, used to the sanbi and kinsame. Though, he'd never tell anyone that and Kinsame hadn't figured it out yet either. "oh! there's the school!" Kotetsuu laughed and rushed off, he'd wondered who would be on his team and how much fun it'd be, to watch them drown in their own blood.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 25, 2009)

oro-shine-my-shoe! said:


> "Thats a first, actually caring and asking me about what happened." said Hitoshi. "It went well, we had abit of resistance but we effectively eliminated them. About my team, one's a Gomu, the other is a daughter of a blacksmith. Sensei on the other hand is Azumo. Theyre a pretty good bunch of people that isnt too serious, but can be depend on." said Hitoshi, munching of the food.
> 
> "Respect you ask? Im not like you father, I dont expect people to respect me just for being an Uchiha. I earn respect. And anyway, they dont even know im an Uchiha." Hitoshi looked straight into the eyes of his father.
> 
> "You may think that im 3rd best, but i'll surpass my sister, elder brother and even you one day. Youd better bet on it. I'll rule the clan in a much better way than youd ever be able to." said Hitoshi with an assertive tone in his voice, whilst finishing up his food. "Im going to my room, keep it down at night."



*Rasetsu Uchiha*

He watched as his son walked off into his room, The mission had seemed to give him some confidence. Enough in fact to disrespect the current leader of the clan in his own home. He wanted nothing more then to burn him to a crisp at that moment but he knew this was not the time to indulge in such actions. Rasetsu felt nothing for his kids, They where nothing but tools to him. In his eyes he saw them as nothing more then rusted pieces of scrap metal.

Hitoshi's words sunk in as Rasetsu's thoughts shifted to Ryoumo. He watched the swirly steaming tea shift and dance in his cup. His reflection blurry by the waters. The cup slowly began to double image as he coughed up blood. "Lord Rasetsu" Alfred called out running to his side. The proud uchiha put up his hand as he headed to his study. "I'm going to my study Alfred, Bring me my medicine" He commanding dissapearing into his room. "Yes M'Lord" Alfred said before whisking off.

*Land of Techonology; Lightning Country*

The bustling land was in over drive tonight. Every night club was open as the gargantuan sky scrapers lit the sky. A Hooded figured watched from his suite like a pensive deity. His doors flung open as the bright red headed Envy walked in. "So you're alive" The hooded figure said surprised without giving him a glance. "Barely" Envy said busting open the hooded figures liquor cabinet pouring himself a heart glass of vodka.

"Shouldn't you go out partying? Come on you're the strongest man in the world yet you're all cooped up in here" Envy suggested sipping Vodka between words. "A God does not mingle with the masses" He said as he continued keeping a watchful eye on the city. "Can't call you're self a god when the orders come from higher up" Envy said bringing the drink up to his mouth.

*SPPLASSH*

The glass shattered spliing liquor all over his pants. "With just his chakra?!" Envy thought as the pieces fell out of his hand. Getting up to his feet he dusted himself off. "I Need a new hoody" Envy said heading towards the doorway. "Another? That's the sixth one" He said annoyed. "Sorry God not all of us can be perfect like you" Envy said heading off to get a new jacket. The lightning danced in the sky feeding the sky scrapers the energy it needed to function. God continued watching from his massive sky scraper that towered over the city.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 25, 2009)

*Haruka/Doflamingo Ship*

Her Genjutsu seemed to be working, but her Kage Bunshins spotted her captain being defeated by one of the Leaf ninja. Haruka sighed, and dispelled her Genjutsu, before fending off the swarming ninja with her Fuuton.

She looked at her opponent with a glare. "You're lucky this isn't part of my plan. Damn captain." She darted off, looking to start her new plans.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 25, 2009)

*Hatsune Gomu; The Land of Apples* 

After defeating the greedy giant Hatsune and Ussop continued on their journey to Amy's Herbal garden. The woods had grown thicker as they headed deeper and deeper. Wildlife could be heard as glowing eyes seemed to peer from all sides. "Ahh Ha-Hatsune" Ussop said his legs shaking like a leaf. "How about we just forget about the whole thing" He was deathly afraid of well...Everything and the spooky atmosphere of the area was not helping. 

"No way uncle ussop we need to help Amy-san so she can get back to making her special medicine" Hatsune pleaded giving him a puppy eye glare, Her lip quivering for added effect.

"Ughh" Ussop grunted as he patted her head "Fine we'll do it" Sticking his fist in the area "NOBODY CAN BEAT USSOP! Did you know I taught the Kazekage how to fight" Ussop bragged nodding up and down. "REALLY! YOU'RE AWESOME UNCLE USSOP!" Hatsune exclaimed believing every single word that came out of Ussops mouth.

"Look e' here boys, We've got ourselves some strays" A voice called out following by the appearence off a man armed with a sawed off shotgun.



Soon after other men dressed in western like appearences appeared on the brances armed with revolvers and all types of pistols. "What should we do guys?" The apparent leader ask as he rested his Shotgun against his shoulder. "S-sorry we'll get out of you're"

_*BANG!!"*_

Smoke rose from the bullet hole left on the floor as the man twirled a revolver in his hand skillfully placing it back in his holster. Ussop fell to the floor as he shook with fear. "HOW DARE YOU SHOOT AT UNCLE USSOP!" Hatsune called out upset. "Watch yer trap youngin" The man warned pointing his shotgun at her. "H-Hatsune don't" Ussop warned. "Listen to you're scaredy cat uncle, Get back and let da grown ups duu the talkiin" The man's accent enough to cause pain in anyones ears.

*BAMM!!!*

Hatsune plowed into the man's face with a powerful shot as he fell down from the tree. Her rubbery arm taking its place back to its normal form. "NO ONE INSULTS USSOP!" Hatsune screamed taking an offensive stance. Getting back up to his feet the man twirled his shot gun. "Girlie you messed with the wrong man. Eva heard of Quick Draw Budd, Well no need to tell ya since this is where ya die!"

*BANG!!*


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 25, 2009)

*FLASHBACK: Hakumei training with his father...*

"Ye made a gud call ther' sonny." Raiden called out, sitting on the stump, or rather a stone which now took the spot of the stump which had previously been there. A little disoriented, Hakumei's eyes shot around frantically, analyzing everything to be sure that this was reality. Seeing his father alive and, well, laughing on the rock assured him that this was probably the real deal. The lack of the tree stump also helped finalized his conclusion.

"Tha'... tha' wos..." Hakumei began, a little breathless. Then he blew up, "I though' you wer' dead! I though' I wos gonna die! Wha' th' hell wos tha' about?!" Though used to his father's carefree attitude even during a time such as this, it annoyed Hakumei slightly. 

Before his son could assault him with any more questions and wrath, Raiden spoke calmly with a serious demeanor, "Th' enemy isn't goin' to be easy on yeh. They're goin' to get atcha any way possible, rega'dless o' anythin'. If it'll hurtcha, they'll use it." 

Hakumei, though still a little upset, realized the wisdom in his father's words and the lesson that he was trying to teach. He definitely got his point across. "How long wos I unda the Genjutsu?"

"Since th' moment we got her', before you spotted tha' rock." Raiden motioned to the stone which had taken the appearance of a stump during the illusion. "Always watch out for anythin' peculiar. Though you may not necessarily know when th' enemy 'as you in thei' control, if somethin' seems outta place, that's always a gud sign that somethin's up."

Knowing that his father only meant to give him more wisdom and experience, Hakumei calmed down and quickly moved on to the second part of this training. "So, I passed then, righ'? You wer' gonna teach me somethin'?"

Laughing heartily at his son's need to always improve, Raiden walked towards his son, talking, "Ye, I suppose I might as'well. Actualleh, I'm gonna teach ya th' very thing I used on yah." Raiden knelt down, meeting him at eye level. "Utakata: Emepheral."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2009)

*Kazuma vs Misuto...*
Kazuma grits his teeth in pain as Misuto stabs a Kunai into his gut. His mind begins to flutter and feel lightheaded from the blood loss. 

"C'mon scream for me! Scream and I'll make your death merciful!" Misuto yells at the Konoha Genin. 

In a daze Kazuma raises his right middle finger at Misuto, refusing to give him the satisfaction. 

"Touche!" Misuto sneers at Kazuma with a chuckle. Then he digs the Kunai even deeper into his belly.

Kazuma almost screams in agony...almost, feeling more pain then he's ever felt in his life, but bites down on his lower lip under his mask. Okay he wants to hear a scream? I'll let him hear a scream. Kazuma focuses his chakra into his mouth unsteadily, the blood loss and pain affecting his concentration. 

With a trembling hand Kazuma pulls down his mask, revealing the lower half of his face. 

"Oh why so glum chum!?" Misuto asks him. 

*"Hidden Needles!"* 

Kazuma spits out a dozen sharp needles into Misuto's face point blank range. Misuto reflexively drops his kunai and clutches his face, snarling in pain. 

"You scream..." Kazuma responds. 

Misuto falls onto his back, pulling the needles out of his face. "YOU KNOW HOW MANY TIMES TODAY I'VE BEEN HIT IN THE FACE WITH NEEDLES!?!" he yells. Meanwhile Kazuma attempts to crawl away, leaving behind a pool of blood under his sliced open midsection. 

"Got to get some help..." Kazuma mumbles. He makes it twelve feet before passing out. 

Misuto who is in hardly any better shape slowly shambles to his feet. "Tina!" he yells at the giant meat cleaver sword laying a couple of meters away from him. "Tina let's slice him up!" he beckons at the sword, slowly limping towards it, swaying back and forth unsteadily. 

In his mind he hears Tina respond in a sultry female voice _"Oh yeah, let's chop him up fine and good and feed him to the sharks baby. Then you and me can have some alone time!" _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 25, 2009)

*The Mist...*
After buying a large cup of coffee to jumpstart her braincells, Isane Orinoko heads towards the Mist Academy. She yawns and stretches her neck as she turns down the road that leads to the academy gates. 

I hope I don't get some whacked out freakshow on my team Isane thinks to herself. She heard through the grapevine that Misuto, that inbred pyscho, had already been assigned to another  team, thankfully. 

Misuto was obsessed with her and had hounded her numerous times to go out on a date with him, but she shot him down at every opportunity and constantly avoided him. She had heard the story of what happened to Misuto's last girlfriend, Tina. The authorities still haven't found her body yet. Not that she'd touch that psycho with a ten foot pole anyway. Sadly here in the Mist the choice of sane, good looking, men, is quite thin. Isane shakes her head as she reaches the gates, thinking to herself about the state of this village. She's always been a very perceptive person and interested in the workings of the mind. 

What is it about this place that breeds psycho's? Is it the Mist? Perhaps something in the water? A voice in her mind answers her question. You know why...of course you do. It's because of that madman and his clan. After they took over everything changed. 

"Arlong..." Isane mutters under her breath and narrowing her eyes.  

As she enters the school grounds she notices that boy, one of the two Jinchuuriki of this village. Isane has seen him around several times. He seems like an amiable enough person from what she can tell, very much unlike some of the other psycho's of this village. However she's smart enough to realize that everyone wears some kind of a mask while in public.

I wonder if he's on my squad...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 25, 2009)

*Kirigakure*
It was an average day in the Hidden Mist village. The villagers were being their normal, weird selves. In the Hidden Mist village there are two kinds of people: Those who are psycho right along with the Mizukage and those who are scornfully afraid of the Mizukage. Though, a particular young man walking down the street didn't seem to care about any of the insane people around him.

The young man stood at about five feet seven and was brown-skinned. He has hazel eyes and a gray streak of paint ran across his eyes. He wore a black martial art type outfit and had a mid-length cloak on around his shoulders. The young ninja wore an expressionless look upon his face.

The surrounding townspeople gave the young man deranged looks as he walked by. Some of them looked horrified while the other half gave him a nasty stare.

"That's that accursed orphan who mysteriously showed up here!"
"Yeah! I heard that kid is a dangerous genjutsu user!"
"I heard he once put a chunnin in a genjutsu that left him foaming at the mouth!"
"I heard Lord Mizukage-sama tried to kill him at first, but was put in a genjutsu and allowed him to stay in the village!"
"No way, Lord Mizukage would never be put in a genjutsu by such a brat!"
"Word is he can put you in a genjutsu without you even noticing it.."
"So how do you know we're not in a genjutsu now?!"
"What's the boy's name?" 
"DEMON!"
"I think it's Leroy...Leopard...Leon? Who cares about the stupid kid anyways!"

Leon heard every bit of what the villagers were saying, but he paid it no attention. He was used to hearing all of the gossip and putting up with all of the villagers crap. Leon was not in a good mood today, though. Today he would discover who was on his team. He'd actually have to TEAM UP with people and WORK with them. Leon was used to working alone and doing everything for himself, but the Mizukage ordered him to attend the academy and join a team to serve Kirigakure, or die. Obviously, Leon didn't choose the latter.

Around every corner and turn the criticism would not cease from the villagers. Leon suddenly stopped in the middle of the street and formed a couple of hand signs. Suddenly, Leon disappeared in a *POOF!* of smoke, leaving some of the surrounding people in disarray. 

Leon appeared in the front doors of the ninja academy. He hardly recognized any of the faces in the building and didn't want too either. He found his place against a wall and stood there, surveying the premises.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 25, 2009)

Hidden mist- Koutetsu- **

"Oh?" He turned his head, noticing a female heading towards him. "Are youIsane Orinoko-san?"  He smiled at her. "I've heard a little bit about you, but never expected to see you in person." He kept up his smile, his eyes never opening even when he spoke. There appeared to be another boy, somewhere near the front of the building, though he didn't pay much attention to the boy. There were rumors about him but there was nothing solid, "Nothin to be afraid of." Kinsame thought to himself. 

While the boy seemed to just look around, the wall behind him explodes and causes him to crash onto the floor. "M...Maximo-san, could you please use thr door?" In the hole in the wall, stood a massive man, 6'9, his skin dark and covered in scars, armor covering only parts of his body and head. "Isane Orinoko, Leon Velincio, Koutetsu." Maximo read off the names then tossed the list aside. With that, he turned his back to them and walked back out of the hole. "I...suppose we go with him." Koutetsu chuckled.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2009)

*The Mist...*
Isane regards Koutetsu with a pleasant smirk at his formal greeting towards her. He seems nice enough she thinks but doesn't like the fact that he keeps his eyes closed while speaking and finds it strange. Upon meeting someone for the first time she usually likes to look them in the eyes because the eyes can tell you so much about a person. The subtle changes and movements all can paint a picture in a very quick span of time that words alone cannot reveal. 

It disturbs her that she can't read him...yet, but she discards this thought and shakes the boy's hand trying to get him to open up, "Yes I'm Isane, pleased to meet you...Koutetsu," she says with a warm smile, the kind of smile that she often uses when she wants to disarm a boy and have them eating out of the palm of her hand in seconds. 

Before Isane can even get going however, the wall right next to them explodes. Isane turns around whipfast, her body tensing up. She also notices another unfamiliar boy standing right in front of the blown out wall, but her full attention is quickly drawn to a giant monster of a man decked out in black armor appearing through the now gaping hole in the wall. Isane can automatically feel it in her bones the moment she sees him, fate is cruel to her that way. 

"No please don't tell he's our sensei..." she mutters under her breath.

"Isane Orinoko, Leon Velincio, Koutetsu."  the man exclaims.

Isane groans inwardly. Just when she thought she would be placed on a normal team, with normal people, no psycho's included, suddenly that dream bursts like a balloon in her mind. She wonders if its too late to ask for a transfer as she follows the giant Jounin with her shoulders slumped in visible disappointment. Isane looks at the boy who was standing next to the wall when it exploded and mimes pointing a gun to her temple, putting herself out of her misery.

_*With Kazuma...*_
Kazuma lays face down on the docks, bleeding to death. His mind is in another place while he slowly dies. Reliving a memory that he thought he had long buried, but dieing has a way of dredging unwanted memories and events to the surface. 
_
2 years ago..._
Kazuma enters through the front door of his house after a hard day oftraining and sees his father, Hiruma, as usual splayed out drunk on the couch with a an almost empty bottle of whiskey by his side.

"YOU!" he exclaims as he sees Kazuma entering. 

"Hey pops," Kazuma tells him in a low voice. He moves straight towards the stairs just wanting to get to his room and go to sleep really.  

His father shambles towards Kazuma in a drunken stupor and points at him accusingly. The expression on his face is one of anger. His father is the kind of drunk who can be pleasant one moment but then suddenly switch towards a confrontational state without warning.

"You know I tried to kill myself after your mother died...no after you killed her!" he says in a stupor. Kazuma sighs inwardly and heads up the stairs. He's already heard this before during his father's drunk ramblings. 

"Hey where are you...where are you going?" Hiruma asks Kazuma. 

His father slams him up against the wall roughly, "I never told you this but when your mother died...when she died..." tears start to fall down Hiruma's cheeks as he speaks, almost as if he's reliving the very memory he's trying to relate.

"...I took you with me to the rooftop of the Hospital.  I was going to jump with you in my arms...so we could both be with her! Cause I knew this world would be too cruel for you and I without her!"

"A boy needs his mother and a husband needs his wife!" 

Kazuma narrows his grayish blue eyes at his father. He had never heard this before and the revelation hits him like a freight train. He hopes that this is just one of his father's delusions. 

"You were premature...you just had to fuck things up huh?" Hiruma accuses Kazuma. 

Kazuma's eyes water slightly but he holds back his tears. He's done enough crying for a lifetime and he refuses to wallow in the past like his father does. "Can I please go to my room?" he asks quietly. 

Hiruma let's his son go, "Yeah..." he mumbles and shambles towards the kitchen to go get another bottle of whiskey. 

"Good night pops..."

As Kazuma walks up the stairs he passes by a framed picture of his mother standing in a grassy meadow. He used to stare at it a lot when he was younger. His mother is pregnant in the picture and smiles brightly at the camera, probably still wondering what she would like to name her soon to be son.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 26, 2009)

*Team Iwagakure VS the Fire Crystal Creature*



South of Hell said:


> "Some help would be nice!" He growled as he picked himself up from where the creature's tail had smacked him across the field.



Akihiko heard a rather large sound of someone being pummeled into crystals and decided to look back to the sound and saw that the large creature wasnt breathing out ice... but fire... and his two teammates were still fighting it. Akihiko scratched his head, he was pretty sure that the creature was breathing ice awhile ago... wait... he never did saw the second creature attack he had left it to the other two without checking... tch, that was unresponsible of him. Akihiko went back to his other two teammates nimbly, he summoned Razor again, this was really taking a toll to his stamina, this was already the third time he summoned Razor in the same day.

When Akihiko and Razor got closer, Razor quickly blocked the creature's tail that followed up to Hiro. Hiro quickly got out of the way and Razor also went back to Akihiko as the creature stopped to claw out Jack that was on his head. Haste was now buffed up on Akihiko as well and the creature was now having a problem with four people fighting against it. Jack was on the creature's head Razor and Hiro was on the creature's back. Akihiko was trying to tie the strings into the creature's wings so that he can pull it down from the sky. "Guys we dont really need to fight this creature since we already finished the mission" As Akihiko said this the creature jerked roughly and he flew towards the trees, Hiro and Razor were also jerked from the creatures back and was now on its wings. Jack was now trying to poke at the creature's eyes. The creature itself was now breathing out fire everywhere.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fox Inuzuka and Prince Nara VS Shuuhei Muguruma Finale*

"Let the fun begin" Shuuhei smirked as he landed safely Fox on his back and Prince in front of him.

Fox nimbly attacked Shuuhei from the back, however Shuuhei parried it effortlessly with the sheath of his sword. Prince took this time to attack shuuhei as well, his kunai held out in front. However Shuuhei just dodge it with a twist of his body. Shuuhei flicked Prince's wrist and when he did this Prince was flipped into a nearby wall. Fox kicked shuuhei in the opposite side of where prince attacked however, she was also swept up with shuuhei's footwork and she was also flipped into the nearby wall. Without much time in between Shuuhei kicked where Fox was however Fox was able to dodge it by a millimeter, Kiba took this as an oppurtunity to jump on Shuuhei's face however the pirate only squatted and swept out his legs in the place where prince was able to stand up from. Kiba flew towards the other side missing Shuuhei. 

"oooof" Prince grunted as he was again flat on his butt because of the pirate's leg sweep. The pirate was obviously just playing with them, he was fast and his sword was still sheathed but the guy was totally overwhelming them. Fox hurled kunai's towards the pirate when the pirate was about to take kiba. Shuuhei stepped back quickly from the hurled kunai's and he stayed where he was yawning slightly. 

"that was a good exercise. Are you guys gonna give up now? Our level's are completely different, it would be best for you guys to just give up." Shuuhei said looking at the two ninja kids in front of him. He must say, he was slightly sad that he had to kill this kids if they still persisted. In reality he wanted to be out of this boat already because his friend isn't here anymore. Well atleast the senior that he had looked up to wasnt here anymore. His senior was against kidnapping children and because of his persistence he was killed. Him being just a lowly deckman had no choice but to follow the majority, although he really hated it and would have liked very much to go against them, but that was not an option unless the pirates where defeated. It was hard living a life of a lost person without no one to be with. A defeaning *BOOOM* was heard from one of the lower decks and Shuuhei wondered what it was. 

He thought a bit more and it was actually a bit suspicious that these two ninja kids where here fighting and not giving up, could it be that they have a lot of ninja's with them? If it was so then this would also be a good time for him to escape this pirate ship. He have to give this two kids an opening and act like he was defeated then escape from the ship. It would be sad for him to be travelling alone but it was his only choice at this time. Shuuhei sighed slightly wishing that the two ninja kids are good enough for the act. The two ninja kids were looking at him in a defensive manner they were obviously bidding their time and now he was pretty sure on his deduction, now the problem was how to reel the two kids to making them believe that they defeated him. He smirked slightly, well he was good at acting it shouldnt be any problem.

Prince looked at the pirate suspiciously the guy was happy, he seemed to be thinking about something thoroughly and the guy was also a bit melancholic. Prince wondered idly what the guy was thinking, he can guess what the guy was feeling but he cant read his mind. He looked at Fox and she also seemed to notice the change in the pirate. Fox unravelled the blindfold that was on her face. Prince had seen the uncertainty in Fox's face when she looked at the pirate. The pirate was looking at the 5 freed kids with a little mixture of relief and sadness, he couldn't guess what the pirate was thinking at all.

"whatever he is thinking, we have to do our best to survive until one of our sensei's arrive." Fox said and as she said so Prince looked at her and nodded. Fox activated Juujin Bunshin "Let's go"

Fox and Kiba activated gatsuga and Prince stayed close behind to the tail of the technique, Shuuhei parried the gatsuga and rerouted it into one side. Prince's Kage Mane Jutsu almost reached Shuuhei but he was able to stand atop the railing and the kage mane was cut short and was not able to take hold of Shuuhei. 

"Meisai Gakure no Jutsu" The crows surrounded Shuuhei and he was a bit startled "whoa!!!" he huffed as the crows swarmed his eyesight and lost his footing "yaaaaaahhhh!!! he yelled out as he fell into the sea below.

Fox, Kiba and Prince quickly looked down from the railing and they didn't saw any trace of the Pirate. Of course they had already thought it out that the pirate had probably escaped, regarding how, that they did not now. The two kids trooped the 5 hostages towards lands and there they met up eith their jounin sensei.

*Shuuhei Muguruma​*
"uwaaahhhh, that was good, haha... didn't know that it was that easy to escape the crew. hahahaha"


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 26, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Akihiko heard a rather large sound of someone being pummeled into crystals and decided to look back to the sound and saw that the large creature wasnt breathing out ice... but fire... and his two teammates were still fighting it. Akihiko scratched his head, he was pretty sure that the creature was breathing ice awhile ago... wait... he never did saw the second creature attack he had left it to the other two without checking... tch, that was unresponsible of him. Akihiko went back to his other two teammates nimbly, he summoned Razor again, this was really taking a toll to his stamina, this was already the third time he summoned Razor in the same day.
> 
> When Akihiko and Razor got closer, Razor quickly blocked the creature's tail that followed up to Hiro. Hiro quickly got out of the way and Razor also went back to Akihiko as the creature stopped to claw out Jack that was on his head. Haste was now buffed up on Akihiko as well and the creature was now having a problem with four people fighting against it. Jack was on the creature's head Razor and Hiro was on the creature's back. Akihiko was trying to tie the strings into the creature's wings so that he can pull it down from the sky. "Guys we dont really need to fight this creature since we already finished the mission" As Akihiko said this the creature jerked roughly and he flew towards the trees, Hiro and Razor were also jerked from the creatures back and was now on its wings. Jack was now trying to poke at the creature's eyes. The creature itself was now breathing out fire everywhere.



'_This is bad,_" Hiro thought to himself as he flet the fire spreading all around him. If it weren't for Jack moving the Dragon's head and altering it's aim, it would be pretty bad for him.

The dragon then started flying in the air, although Hiro couldn't really tell. The dragon was deathly still as smooth as ice in mid air as it soundlessly flapped it's wings.

Not realising this, Hiro pulled out an explosive tag and attatched it to the dragons neck and leapt.

As soon as Hiro had passed the point where his feet would have touched the ground, his hands snapped against the dragons leg.

As soon as th explosion went off, the dragons neck blasted to pieces as the head flew and hit the wall softly and then Jack climbed down.

Hiro on the other hand, not knowing how high up they were, just leapt back onto the back of the dragon as they plummeted to the ground.

It was only five meters.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 26, 2009)

South of Hell said:


> Hiro on the other hand, not knowing how high up they were, just leapt back onto the back of the dragon as they plummeted to the ground.
> 
> It was only five meters.



"Itai Itai" Akihiko said as he gingerly prodded at his singed elbow. Well it was all good the creature was defeated and all three of them were safe. "Yosh Lets go guys!"

Hiro laughed as it seems that he found it funny that he jumped for only five meters and he thought he would die. Jack was now taking a swig from a sake bottle that appeared from nowhere. The three of them trudged towards where they're sensei was. The mission was a success, the three crystals was with sensei already.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kirigakure*
The wall behind Leon suddenly exploded, forcing him to the ground. Behind him appeared a mountain of a man wearing all black armor. Leon quickly picked himself up from the ground and was ready to execute a jutsu as his hands formed the first sign. Though Leon stopped in his tracks after the large man called off names on a list for the team he'd lead.

"Isane Orinoko, Leon Velincio, Koutetsu." The mountain of a man calls out and tosses the scroll away.

Leon froze when her heard his name called. This giant didn't look like the type of man who'd lead a team. He looked like the type that would try to kill his team. "The Mizukage is out to kill me I see." Leon said subconsciously.

The young genin quickly looked around to see who his other teammates were. He recognized the host of the shark bijuu.He had seen him around Kirigakure a couple of times. He didn't quite notice the girl, though. Leon watches the girl closely as she insinuates shooting herself with a gun (What are those?).Obviously she didn't want to be on this team either.

Leon went ahead and followed behind his new sensei and teammates, not saying a word to any of them.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 26, 2009)

Towards the end of the fight, the spiky  head manages to get the upper hand over Serah. The fight ends with Serah being blasted out of the ship by him outside to the deck, now seriously wounded. "Hmm I expected more from a jinchūriki, looks like Kohona likes to keep there ninja week." said spiky head

His ten ninja pirates takes over his fight and pursue Serah, forcing her to many enemies at once while bleeding and exhausted. After being chased along the deck, she makes a desperate jump, ending up in the ocean. 

She manages to escape and find land but one of the ninja"s find her. She fights him without the help of her jutsu. She manages to defeat him, but she starts to get impaled by arrows and losing more blood by the pirates. 

Desperate, she resorts to more brutal fighting, on her assailants while attempting to strike the spiky head. He refuses to fight, instead teleporting right past her. In the end, Serah succumbs to her injuries and finally collapses.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 26, 2009)

*Ninja Pirate Arc Epilouge*

_After the long battle the ninjas of the leaf, sand, mist, and grass had managed to liberate the kidnapped children who were to be sold off into slavery. Doflamingo was defeated and sent to Arkham Asylum to be treated he was sentenced to life in the hell hole. Sue Melancholy has managed to use his tactical wits to escape however his ship wasn't so lucky as it sank to the bottom of the sea, The Sand has took upon themselves to capture the criminal and have begun sending out ANBU black ops after him.

Petero Gryphon and His crew had been defeated however since he actually wasn't trading kids and in fact was actually importing goods he was pardoned and sent on his way. Two weeks had passed since then though many are still feeling the effect as they recover in the hospital. Konoha had begun to enter a lighter mood as the summer festival would soon begin, It would be a grand event that no one would want to miss.

Decorations had begun to go up all around the city and the shop keepers were excited as it was their busiest time of the year. All around everyone was talking about the annual talent contest where the winner would recieve 10,000 Ryo and a free two night stay to a luxury hotel in downtown Konoha. The Beauty pagent was underway as well and the winner would be determined Miss Konoha, A Prize sought by all vain women of the village.​_
*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Ryoumo had finally begun to show signs of life as she had gone through the intense medical treatment. She had enjoyed the care she had recieved from the Nursing staff and being the princess of the Uchiha clan didn't hurt either knowing no medical treatment was out of reach. However she had to share her room with Kayo Akimichi. The Biggest pain the ass Ryoumo has ever known. Kayo had finished her tenth plate of hospital food as was customary for an Akimichi balanced breakfast.

The Hospital had been feeding her like this for the past four days and honestly they were running out of food and fast. "Could you stuff you're face any quieter" Ryoumo had said as she watched from her bed more then disgusted. The Nurses stiffened up preparing the worse. For the past four days they had been awake they had been going at it non stop. "Eat like a civilized human being not some back water beast" Ryoumo said smugly sipping her orange juice that frankly didn't really taste that good at all.

*Sousuke Higarami*

Sousuke opened his eyes and saw the spinning cieling fan. His body was covered in bandages and by just moving his body was riddled with crippling pain. Touching where Doflamingo had pierced him with his chidori he gritted his teeth. "Damn bastard" He said before throwing his head back against the pillow. Sousuke was hooked up to numerous machinery that monitored all sorts of things. To his surprise he saw Ayumi entering the room with a tray a food. 

"Ayumi? What are you doing here?" Sousuke asked barely having strength to keep his eye lids open. "I asked the Kazekage to let me and my team stay here until everything calmed down. We'll be leaving after the festival" The Sand jounin spoke softly laying down the tray of food next to Sousuke's bed. "No thanks not a fan of hospital food" Sousuke said flashing her a smile. Digging the spoon into the apple sauce she shoved it into his mouth.

"No one asked. Now eat" Ayumi said strickly feeding the jounin his food. If his arms were free he would've copped a feel however all the bandages restricted his movemenbts. The Sand jounin kept feeding him until stopping for a moment. "Why did you save me back there. I may be a ninja but we from two different villages. Today we're comrades but tomorrow we might be enemies. An experienced Jounin like you should know that" Ayumi said taking a seat. "I'm a leaf shinobi which means we save anybody whose in trouble. Especially if it's a pretty lady" Sousuke said flashing her another smile.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Dec 26, 2009)

"Where I'm I?" Serah thought to herself. She was having another dream of same man every other night. Someone trying to protect from someone or something.

With ice in her heart, she watched him prepare to defend her. His intense concentration betrayed no hint of doubt, though he was outnumbered. Serah knew that we could expect no help at this moment, his family was fighting for their lives just as surely as he was for there's.

Would she ever learn the outcome of that other fight? Find out who the winners and the loserswere? Would she live long enough for that? The odds of that didn't look so great. 

Black eyes, wild with their fierce craving for her death, watched for the moment when her protector's attention would be diverted. The moment when she would surely die. Somewhere, far, far away in the cold forest, a cat growled. 

She woke up only to see her father staring at her in disappointment


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 26, 2009)

_Kisuke/Konohagakure_

Kisuke came back from the mission relatively fresh. Her sensei had handled the main people, while her team stayed back and dealt with the small fry. However, she was especially happy not because she succeeded, and not even because of the festival. Because she heard the bug inside of her talk to her. She skipped merrily to her house, before going up to her dad.

*"Dad, dad, guess what? The bug inside me talked! It talked!"*

Kiksuke's dad turned around, a slightly stern look on his face. _So, it's finally time..._ He knelt down, and rubbed Kisuke's hair playfully. "Alright. I guess you're strong enough to learn the family secrets, eh?"

*30 minutes later...*

Kisuke's father pulled out a giant scroll, and opened it, spreading it out along the floor of her room. Kisuke watched as she saw her mother's name, and her brother's name as well. *"Dad, what's this?"*

"A summoning contract. Your mother's to be exact. Your brother was the last one to use it, before he passed away." He paused for a moment. "In any case, once you sign this, you'll be able to summon Praying Mantises to aid you in battle. Now sign your name in blood, here."

Kisuke bit her thumb and wrote her name in the space next to her brother's. Once she was done, he rolled up the scroll, and placed it back where it was. "Now we need to practice the Kuchiyose." 

As Kisuke smiled, her father looked concerned. _I hope she's ready to deal with Hime..._


----------



## Cjones (Dec 26, 2009)

*Kayo Akimichi/Konoha Hospital*

Food was the only thing on Kayo’s mind as she finished her ninth plate the hospital had provided for her. She always wondered why people use to make fun of the hospital food. To her it wasn’t all the bad, a little cold here and there and sometimes not seasoned to well, but it passed as far as she was concerned. With a small burp she put her plate on the tray to be taken away as she leaned back into the comfort of her hospital bed for her last order. By just glancing in you would think Kayo was feeling pretty pleasant, but she was. Having a sword rammed straight through you and then being suspended on it put a great deal of pain on the young genin, but even that pain was just a numbing feeling compared to who she had to share a room with.

Ryoumo Uchiha the Uchiha princess. Of all the injured people during that mission they had to pair her up with a Failchiha. To make matter worse they had been in a room with each other for 4 days.  96 hours she had been in a room with the smug princess and of those 96 hours at least 80 of them they were at each others throat. The only solace she was able to find from this was the food the hospital provided her, as she watched her last tenth plate of food being brought in and quickly start to devour it.

"Could you stuff you're face any quieter" Ryoumo had said as she watched from her bed. “So it starts…” Kayo thought to herself as she continued to shovel food in her mouth. "Eat like a civilized human being not some back water beast"  Ryoumo said smugly. Kayo had finally finished her last plate of food a few seconds later as she wiped her mouth off and then turned to the Uchiha next to her. “You know Failchiha…you know the reason why you’ve been hostile to me these last few days? You may not want to accept it, but I know the truth. It’s because we went and arrested the only people who could relate to a one eyed Uchiha…Pirates. I’m pretty sure you felt right at home didn’t you?” Kayo said leaning further into her hospital bed for comfort. “You can cry if you want to…I want tell anybody” She said as she went into a fit of giggles further annoying the Uchiha in the bed across from her.

*Minori/Hospital Office*

The days after the mission ahd been pretty hectic. Many had gotten injuried during the mission and all needed different kinds of medical attention and help. Minori sat in her office looking through numerous papers clipped to her board studying each case and what kind of treatment that they needed. She slowly got up from her chair and began walking toward her door. She exited the room into the busy hospital signaling one of her many helpers.

"Yes Minori-sama" A red haired woman walked out who seemed to be slightly tense. "Calm down you did nothing wrong" Minori reassured causing her to calm down some. "I'm starting my rounds now. I want Sousuke's data sheet ready in a few minutes got it?" The nurse shook her head giving a "Yes, ma'am" before running off down the hall somewhere. Of all the the injuried in the hospital Sousuke was hurt the worse. "Opening that many gates  repeatedly in such a short amount of time is beyond dangerous. I'll have to make sure I scold him for that". Minori thought as she neared his room knocking on it twice annoucing her arrival "I'm coming in Sousuke".


----------



## Cjones (Dec 26, 2009)

*Albel/Konoha Hospital*

The silent creek of a door opening and then closing caught the attention of the nurses in the white hospital room. "Welcome back, Albel-san I hope everything is well?" One of the nurses greeted with a hand full of bloody bandages as she made her way toward the trash can. He acknowledged her with a gruff nod as he made his way over to the only bed in the room. In the bed laid a silver haired boy with a mask blue mask on. He was sleeping and seemed rather peaceful now compared to the condition Albel found him in.

"Is...Kazuma all right?" He asked standing over the genin's bed. "Yes he's doing much better now. After Minori-sama found out he was your student she looked over him like a hawk for three days. The deep gash that was in his stomach has been healed all there is to do now is to let the natural healing process repair the tissue". The nurse explained.

Albel was silent as continued to look at his student.

_Flashback
"Alright...let's clean up this mess!" Albel yelled to the group of ninja as he exited the boat with Kayo in his arms. He waved down a group of medical ninja and handed her off to them "Neiko is her sensei...if you see him tell that damn artists he owe's me". Albel said gruffly thrusting the little girl into the medical ninjas arms.

"Now it's time to search for my own squad..." Albel was a sensor ninja, but his ability was far more advanced as he was able to use the Mind Eye of Kagura techinuqe. Quickly he searched admist the vast amount of people surronding the coast. Two of his genin had already been picked up by a squad a medical ninja, but worry showed itself on his features he couldn't find Kazuma. He scanned the area again this time walking as he did so to cover areas he couldn't.

"!?....It can't be!" Albel's eyes shot to port said where the Melancholy ship had been before it sunk. There in the distance was a body, which caused Albel to break out in that direction. It didn't take long for Albel to appear as he kneeled to the ground "...Kazuma..." Albel whispered. He was in bad shape with a kunai plunged deep into his stomach as if somebody tried to cut him open like a big. The ground beneath him was soakd with his blood.

"I NEED A MEDICAL NINJA NOW!" He screamed at the top of his lungs.
End_

"Your leaving again...Albel-san?" The other nurse spoke. Albel made his way toward the door preparing to leave. "I'll be back...tomrrow" He said gruffly as he left.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 26, 2009)

Team 4 Mist-

The massive Jounin lead the three gennin out of the village, he didn't speak a word to them. "That's a lot of scars you've got sensai." Koutetsu tries to strike up a conversation. "Nh." The massive man just nodded. "Uhh... Well.." Koutetsu rubbed the back of his head, this guy was not only as big as a boulder, but he held the same personality. "W..what's yer name?" he tried once more, not sure what would make him talk. "Maximo Ligori." He answered. "H..holy crap..." Koutetsu stopped in his tracks. "T..the guy.. the guy who killed the failures of his graduating class!? the guy who kills his enemies? the guy who has a very nicely formed axe...?" He figured a compliment couldn't hurt.

"Enough useless chatter." Maximo turned to them. "Mission summary." He held up a picture. 



"Find it. Kill it. Bring it's skull to me. Then i accept you as my team. Real mission follows accomplishment of this." Maximo threw the paper at them and said nothing else. "Uhh.. how long do we have?" Koutetsu smiled. "Two hours." The gennins blinked. *"Where is it?" *They asked. "The forest." He answered again. "What'll happen if we fail?" Maximo held up his axe. "Death."


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 27, 2009)

Taron Hitori

((OoC: Taron's fight with Ike still needs to be concluded, he did win though... Ike ran away when he was subjected to a fear genjutsu... Everybody on the mission left without waiting for him so he has to make the trek back on his own, I decided))

'_Fuck them all,_' Taron thought to himself as he slowly trudged back to the village. While fighting that naked man, he saw the members of the infiltration party group togeather then leave.

His Akimichi team mate even saw him still fighting. Bitch.

So here Taron was, his right arm bleeding heavily and practically useless.
Which meant he was useless.

"*I shouldn't even go back to the damn place*!" Taron growled as he reached down and snatched up the herbs he knew that whast disinfect his wound which he had recieved from the midgits jutsu. He had the same amount of chance surviving a fight as a missing nin as he did as a Konoha one.

When he started applying it, he heard some soft music from a flute playing. It wasn't heavy metal so he hated it naturally.

As he walked passed the clearing where the musician were playing, Taron saw coming out of the trees a man who looked like a corpse with a guitar strapped to his back.

The man walked past him with a crazed look in his eyes as he pulled the guitar off his back. Taron noted that the side of the body had been sharpened down to a fine point.

Then all of a sudden, the man rushed the flutist so fast that the flute was imbedded in a tree fifty meters away in under half a second while The upper part body was on the ground while the legs were fifty meters in the air and still going.

"*I like the message that guy is sending*." Was all he said as he walked away, thinking of one of Iron Maiden's songs for some strange reason as he made his way back to Konoha.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2009)

*Yuki and Grizzly, Konoha Hospital*

Yuki knocks on a door in the hospital, Grizzly crawling beside her, ?Hey, Megumi?  You awake?  It?s Yuki, your teammate.? she says, walking into the room, a basket of fruit in one hand, she sits in the chair next to Megumi?s bed, ?If anything you can give some to the needy.? Grizzly says with a low rumble of a laugh.  The pair sit in the room for a while, Yuki writing four letters, to Kikyo Hasagi, Ryoumo Uchiha, Zensoku Tora, and (Unknown lead singer).

They read in barely legible handwriting,


*Spoiler*: _Kikyo Hasagi, Ryoumo Uchiha, Zensoku Tora, and (Unknown lead singer)_ 



To Dear (Enter name here),

I have heard much about your musikal capeabilities, so why don?t you accompany me and three other fellow kunoichi on stage during the Summer festival, the durration of which is up to the group of us to deside.

If you would like to be involved, please meet me at the ramen shop on Oak street this afternoon at 5 P.M.

Thank you for your time,

Yuki Inuzuka.




She then wraps them into envelopes and walks off, going to deliver the letters to their respective owners.
____
*Lul, Kusa Hospital*

?IIIII?Got some loose Jello, okay~!  Loose jello okay!  Loose jello, Loose jello, Loose jello okay!  IIIII?Got some loose Jel-lo, ooookaaaay~!? Lul sings in the hospital bed, wiggling a spoonful of Cherry Jello.

?I think she?s high off the pain killers?? Tereya, Kanko, Kodai, and Koroshi all think to themselves, staring horrified at the blonde kunoichi.

?MEOW!  Nya!? Lul says, taking a gulp of the water next to her.

?Lul, don?t you think you should rest, to help your back?? Koroshi suggests to the overdosed Kunoichi.

?Good Idea!? Lul says, eating her spoonful of jello, burping loudly, sticking the spoon to her nose then falling asleep while sitting, she falls onto her back, arms outstretched.

As the kunoichi falls asleep, everyone takes a sigh of relief, nobody liked what was going on for the last hour and a half, tormenting, teasing.
_______________________
*'The Fireball'*

As the new girl spoke, Inka laughed her loud, sadistic laugh, ?No, this little bitch fucking pissed me off.? she says, lifting her foot off Tora?s wrist, and kicking it, slapping Tora in the face with her own hand.

?And I?m assuming you shrimp are team 10.  Only ones fucking left, damn bastard sensei.? she growls, spitting at Tora.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 27, 2009)

*Yuuka/Konoha*​
Yuuka's bemused expression slid off her face quickly, and as Inka went to kick Tora's own hand to slap her in the face again, Yuuka bent down and gripped her teammate's ankle firmly.

"We shouldn't hurt each other. It will damage our teamwork on missions." Prying Tora away from Inka as she spoke, Yuuka dropped the small girl behind her, as far away from Inka as she could reach. Releasing Inka's ankle, she stood up and turned to the side. Her expression sealed off once more, and she seemed to be almost bored as she addressed her two teammates.

"Who do you think our jounin will be? No one from my clan, because that's not allowed, so I have no idea who the other options are."


----------



## Michellism (Dec 27, 2009)

*Hikaru Inuzuka/Kikyo Hasagi*

"Are you sure about this Kikyo?" Hikaru asked nerversouly as she heald to opposing beakers in her hand. Kikyo stood in front of her measure each chemical carefully as she added her a new solution into the mix. "Don't move or it'll explode" Kikyo warned as the Inuzuka stiffened. "Explode?" Hikaru thought to herself. The library of movies she had watched rushing through her head finally coming up a favorite of her cousins though one she didn't like to watch.

ChainSaw.

It was a movie about a Ninja whose near death experience changes his outlook on life and begins testing people on whether they truly value their lives or not in some horrific gruesome game of his. It had given her nightmares the first time she seen it. So much blood and sinew tearing apart, It wasn't really something someone as young as her should've watched.

Yabimichi moled his way back down into Hikaru's shirt waiting for something back to habit when.

*POOF!*

The concuction let out a small cloud of smoke rise that bursted into something that resembled fire works. "Whoa so pretty" Hikaru said as her eyes shined with amazement. "It's fireworks" Kikyo says calmly taking off her googles. "It's for the festival" She added as she took out more beakers, She had been put in charge of making the fire works for the upcoming summer festival. "The Summer festival..." Hikaru repeated. It wasn't the best time of year for her; It brought back too many bad memories.

Dazing out she let go of the beakers that smashed into the floor dragging along a foreign chemical with it. "Uh oh" Kikyo said apathetically as the stew of liquids began to bubble and churn. "What do you mean?!"

*BOOOOM!!*

A Colorful explosion ripped through the room causing a hurricane of debris and paper work to form. Kikyo pointed to the door instructing Hikaru to leave and gather materials. Letting out a heavy sigh the girl left to the store. "The Summer festival..." Hikaru repeated to herself as she continued on her way to the market. "That's the day when" Before she could finish her thoughts someone interrupted. "Yo Hikaru" A scrapy voice called out. Looking up she found someone she hadn't seen in a long time. 



"Long time no see Sis" Her big brother Light.​[/B]


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 27, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *Yuuka/Konoha*​
> Yuuka's bemused expression slid off her face quickly, and as Inka went to kick Tora's own hand to slap her in the face again, Yuuka bent down and gripped her teammate's ankle firmly.
> 
> "We shouldn't hurt each other. It will damage our teamwork on missions." Prying Tora away from Inka as she spoke, Yuuka dropped the small girl behind her, as far away from Inka as she could reach. Releasing Inka's ankle, she stood up and turned to the side. Her expression sealed off once more, and she seemed to be almost bored as she addressed her two teammates.
> ...



"Probably some kind of dumbass, shithead clan, Uchiha, Hyuuga, and I hope not, the Zensoku clan." She says, giving a quick look to Tora, "Such arrogant bastards.  Don't know why they even survived.  They have the highest standards for the clan, so how in the FUCK do they reproduce?  The perfect woman, or man, or i*c*st!  Tch." the Fireball rants, throwing her hood up and over her face, to sulk.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 27, 2009)

_Kisuke Aburame/Konohagakure_

It had been nearly two hours since she had signed the contract, but she wasn't faring well at all in the summoning jutsu. She groaned as her last attempt netted a small praying mantis, but this one didn't even talk or move. It dispersed into smoke, and she sat on the ground, exhausted.

*"Dad, you sure this is what I'm supposed to be doing?"*

"Yes. I need you to tap into that chakra of yours, which is why you have to keep doing this. Once I deplete your normal chakra, you can learn to use the Seven Tails' chakra."

It made sense; she was tired, and she could hardly do anything now. Making hand signs, she slammed her palm into the ground, and a large puff of smoke appeared. She expected something large, but instead, it was a larger than normal praying mantis. "Yo!"

It wasn't much, but she had summoned a talking praying mantis. Her dad smiled, and crouched down towards the mantis. "You know Hime, right?"

The praying mantis nodded his head, though it was a nod of fright. "Miss Hime is sleeping right now, so it's best not to wake her. I think your wife knows how Hime is when she's angry."

The father nodded with a knowing look, and looked at Kisuke. "You did good for this jutsu. I don't expect you to summon Hime right away, but we'll work on something else, and then come back."


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 27, 2009)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

Annoying.

That was the best word Ryoumo could find that described the girl. "Pirate?" Ryoumo repeated to herself as a large vein appeared on her forehead her fists shaking. Kayo erupted in a fit of laughter enjoying the spectacle. "Listen here Akimichi trash since I can't stand the sight of you how about you do us all a favor and jump off a bridge" Ryoumo countered as the two girls exchanged glances. "Why don't you make me?! Or do you want me to beat you down like last time?!" Kayo countered as the two girls jumped each others throats only to be held back by the nursing staff.

*"DOCTOR THEY'RE AT IT AGAIN!"* One of the nurses yelled out as the doctor entered the room. The doctor had garnered quite the reputation within the hospital for being quite the looker and many of the single staff members wanted him for more then medical assitance if you catch my drift. Stepping into the class room he quelled the fight down by speaking. "Now now Pretty girls such as you'reselves shouldn't fight"

*Dr. Yumoi Stud*



Both of the girls quickly calmed down going to their approriate places. Their faces as red as tomatos as they had grown to have a small crush on him during their stay there. "Listen Failchiha let me do all the talking" Kayo whispered from the side of her mouth. "He's mine so back of Akimunchface" Ryoumo whispered back as the two gave the good Doctor Yumoi a smile. "Now Ryoumo how have you been feeling?" He said reviewing the clip board in hand.

"I've been feeling alright doctor" Ryoumo said weakly followed by forced coughs. She pretended to faint falling into the doctors arms. "Ms.Uchiha are you okay?" Dr.Yumoi asked frantic worried something had happen, Ryoumo flashed Kayo a smile almost throwing the victory in her face. Kayo however wouldn't be beaten as she began feign even more injuries. "OH MY CHEST!" Kayo screamed out loudly as Yumoi practically let Ryoumo fall to the floor aiding the akimichi.

As Yumoi checked to see if she was alright Kayo mouthed to Ryoumo "He's Mine" causing The uchiha princess to grit her teeth. _"Doctor the test results are back"_ Reported one of the nurses as she entered the room. Taking the clipboard he reexamined it. "Excellent, Looks like you're both ready to leave. You know the summer festival is starting soon. You two should join the beauty pagent, Im going to be one of the Judges" With that he left and waved goodbye exiting the room.

The two girls stood in silence before turning to each other. "Well well It looks like we have our chance to finally see who Doctor Stud truly loves" Ryoumo said staring Kayo down. "Well when I win don't cry too much" Kayo said with a confident swag. "We'll see about that pig face" Ryoumo said marching out of the room. "ONE EYE FAILCHIHA'S CAN'T WIN!" Kayo screamed out as the princess left.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 27, 2009)

*Iwa/Mikael?*

Standing still for a moment the gentle breeze playing delicately with his hair and the long edges of his coat he again looked over his squad before he spoke.  ?It seems some brat has up and got himself lost?? He pauses while he pulled out a paper from his jacket.  ?Not that I really care but it is now our job to find him.?  The thick rectangular shaped paper rested in Mikael?s hand as he looked down at it, the wind trying to tug and open the folded paper to no avail.  

?I was going to lead you there.  Figuring I would be lucky if the three of you knew how to wipe your own asses.  But, and that is if the old fool told it right, you seemed to have done a phenomenal job on your last mission.?  Mikael?s fingers loosened on the paper letting the wind get more of a pull on it, it?s edges began to flutter gently.  ?So why don?t you guys find your way there.?  His eyes stayed mesmerized on the edges of the paper.  ?Don?t worry.  I will be near by?just in case.  Then again??  Mikael let the paper fly loose from his hand as he watched the wind gently tease it.  ?Who knows if that is a good thing?? He looked up then and scanned his team a chuckle began to bubble from his chest as he grinned.  Again Mikael turned his eyes back to the paper.  ?Your map?? He pointed at the paper as the gust of wind began to carry it away and with that he was gone.


*Kumo/Koen?*

?Alright.  Let?s go??  Koen growled before pausing and looking back at the jounin.  ?Don?t forget that last squad member.  We could use somebody to balance them??  She hooked a finger back at the two genin.  The jounin swallowed hard and nodded.

?Of course Koen-san.? He said his eyes widening as she pulled the hood up once more.  The visage before him looking as if Death had come for him.

?Good.  If you get someone soon.  Send them after us.?  She said then turned toward the pair.  ?NOW!  And, try to keep up!?  She took off heading toward the outskirts of the village.  Koen completely ignored the wrecked state of the place, though half wished they could be repairing the village.  That was until she remembered what had been said before.  Her eyes narrowed and she glared ahead as they headed for the Land of Mud.

*
Kusa?*

?That was?? Kodai began before rubbing the back of his neck.

?D-disturbing??  Tereya answered sitting on the chair next to Lul?s bed and looking at the sleeping kunoichi with wide eyes.  

Laughing Kanko shook his head.  ?You will get use to it.  It is the life of a ninja.?  He shook his head and grinned at Koroshi.  ?It is funny the things that will be said when a ninja can relax and wants to get rid of the pain they thought they could ignore.?  The pair began to laugh as they thought back over their travels.

?Oh Kanko-kun the things you would say.  Especially when it was because you and Sagramour had gotten into yet another fight.?  The pair continued to laugh as the genin looked on at them.

?You mean you fight with that?thing??  Kodai?s eyes widened and he shivered.

?Of course.  Sagaramour and I go way back.?  He wiped a tear from his eye and sighed.  ?But, if he scares you?well he is only the third stage of my summons.  There are a few more that are much bigger.?

?That?s an understatement!?  Koroshi said shaking her head.

The pair of genin looked at each other and shivered slightly.  ?You know.  I suppose one of you should be added to my spider summons.?  

?What?!?  They said in unison.  

?Not yet.?  He laughed before gesturing to the door.  ?You have other things to learn first.?  

The small group exited the room leaving Kanko to shut the door.  ?Get well little one.?  He said looking at her and shaking his head before shutting the door.  ?There will be a festival in Konoha.  I think we might go??


----------



## Cjones (Dec 27, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha*
> 
> Annoying.
> 
> ...



Kayo stretched her arms and legs with a big yawn as she exited the hospital. It had been days since she was last outside and the suns rays felt good on her cold skin. "This hospital really needs to invest in some kind of heat. The rooms are much to cold". Kayo shot her glance to the side to see a sitll smirking Uchiha as she too exited the hospital. The konoha festival wasn't to far off and again there would be another beauty pageant for vain mothers..and sometimes fathers to show off their daughters looks. It was all just one big contest for people to judge and say "She's  prettier than you" is what Kayo had always thought.

"Eh, maybe I should stop ragging on this so much. I'll join this year, even if it's just to put that Failchiha in her place and to win over that nice looking doctor I'll do it!" Kayo announced as she marched down the hospital steps. Though before she went off to do...what ever it was since she hadn't thought of it yet, their was one more thing she wanted to do. "Hey, Ryoumha Failchiha!" Kayo yelled mispronouncing her name on purpose. The young Uchiha didn't turn around, but stopped her stroll as her name was called.

"I heard your dad had begun to start sticking it to random ladies of the night, because you and your brother fail so hard!" She yelled putting emphasis on the last three words. One could easily say that Kayo had a hate for the Uchiha's and the Hyūga's, but she really didn't it was more of a dislike if anything else. Though she could never pass up an chance to talk smack to one of them.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kabure Bakusatsu/Arlong Hoshigake*

Back in the Mist things have gone diffrently then they have in the leaf. The way the ninjas had handled the mission had garnered bad publicity from the other nations believing them to be to reckless. Arlong sits watching the pilework of paper work complaints that flood his office. His feet kicked up his large desk made from animals bones he tumbles over one of the stacks with his foot watching it crumble and cascade to the floor as his assistance goes down to pick it up. "Those guys think they can tell me the great Arlong what to do? Shahahaha" Arlong said letting out a voracious laugh.

Kabure sits across the room, Gear strapped to his back as expected from a faithful companion. "It seems the Hokage's the angriest of them all" He adds watching the assistant struggle as the numerous sheets crash down to the floor. "Pfft as If I care what some harmless guppie like the Hokage has to say about anything. The leaf is nothing but a bunch of spineless cowards. They have no Idea what being a true Ninja means. Isn't that right Samehada?" Arlong grinned flashing his shark teeth looking at the pride of the Mist. Samehada the strongest of all the seven swords.

Kabure traced it with his eyes, He'd hoped one day to wield Samehada the famed sword carved from shark skin. It was legend to be made from a powerful Shark bijuu many years ago though no one has ever confirmed it. Kabure knew though he was no match for Arlong and wouldn't tempt death with a needless battle, Not until he has his rematch with the Sanbi. "Misuto's one hell of a bastard. Gotta say the brat's growing on me" Kabure said telling a bold face lie. Now he did respect the genins bloodlust and skill but he the kid had been getting on his nerves. And from all the fights he has had with Lyra he was worried the Hoshigake would get the kill before him.

"That's what's expected from a Hoshigake" Arlong added casually as his assitance began to organize his sheets of paper. She was quite beautiful and young. Only twenty three she was already one of the most sought after women within the village. She had long black hair and a voluptious body to match. Getting up to his feet Kabure began to head out before being stopped by arlongs words. "And Lyra?" he asked narrowing his eyes at the mist jounin. "It seems the Sanbi's began to make his appearence" Kabure merely said, his eyes showed it all. The Bloodlust.

*SSSHNNK!!*

The apprentice's head was lopped off in one fell swoop as blood splattered in every direction, Even for someone as skilled as Kabure the swipe was far too fast for him to see. Arlong hosited Samehada in kabure's direction. "Don't get any idea's Kabure. The Girls very important to the village. If you try to kill her then ill have to strike you down myself" Their was a tense moment followed by those words as both swordsman stared each other down. "SHAHAHAA" Arlong broke out into laughter as he waved him away. "Go on now, Oh and while you're out their tell them I need a new assitant. SHAHAHA" Kabure closed the door gritting his teeth as Arlong's laughtered echoed through the hallways.

*Sousuke Higarami*

Minori opened the door.

Ayumi who had been continued talking to Sousuke turned to see who it was expecting a nurse. Sousuke had always imagined to be in a hospital room with two beautiful women and one from another village? whoo boy this would sure to be the top posts of every penthouse forum in the country. Sousuke had took acting class during his academy days as it was required by the ninjas to learn how to blend in. Though he was horrible at it. "Oh no Minori, You caught us!"

He yelled out like a melodramtic house wife. "Caught us?" Ayumi muttered to herself as she turned to Sousuke. Quickly grabbing her he held Ayumi close to his chest. "Come let us all share our love in this bed. Yes even you my mean spirited wife, Let go of you're lesbian ways and rekindle the flames of our marriage" Sousuke said to Minori with a smirk as Ayumi blinked, Confused to what was going on.

Sousuke was hoping that in seeing him with another woman Minori would suddendly realize her feelings for him and join his in a morning threesome.

*Rukia Ruuta*

Rukia walked through the village, Her bat familars as close as ever. Finally arriving at the hospital she gave it a long look. *"You sure you want to go in?" *One of her bat familars spoke, He had a gruff voice and wore an eye patch despite being a bat. "_Yeah you know he still hasn't gotten over you. Visiting him would just give him false hope"_ A female voice said coming form her pink bat on the right. "Yeah but he's still my friend. I heard he got banged up pretty bad and I wanted to make sure he was okay" Rukia said heading into the hospital. _*"If you say so"*_ The two bats said sighing expecting the worse.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 27, 2009)

*Minori/Sousuke's room*

Minori opened the pale white door stepping in to Sousuke's room to check on him. She was the first stop on her daily rounds of checking on the patients. He was her first stop and would more than likely be her last considering how beat up he was. She stepped into the room expecting to see only Sousuke and a nurse, but to her surprise it was some sand jonin.

"Who are yo-" Before Minori could finished she was cut of by Sousuke's sudden strange out burst. "Oh no Minori, You caught us!" He yelled out like some kind of house wife. Minori continued to look on confused, but at the same time amused to see where this was going. He quickly pulled the female sand jonin to his chest and then went on. "Come let us all share our love in this bed. Yes even you my mean spirited wife, Let go of you're lesbian ways and rekindle the flames of our marriage" He said to her with a smirk.

Minori slowly replayed ever word Sousuke had just said in her mind. _"Lesbian?...Wife?...Threesome?..."_ She repeated over and over as both of their gazes met and they locked eyes. She simply smiled before placing her chart down on a nearby stand and lovingly walking over toward him. With a feminine grace that was rarely shown Minori walked over toward Sousuke and gently grabbed his hands. She began tracing lazy circles in his hand as she looked at him once again.

"Sousuke...you know the kind of girl I am don't you?" She said as a gentle smile show on her face. She let that sentence linger in the air for some odd minutes before she continued to speak "Don't even...kid with me...okay?" Her loving smile then turned into a hellish like scowl as she began to imply her inhuman strength to his hand. She could feel his hand turned cold as the blood circulation began to stop and as the bones in his hand slowly began to crush under pressure.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 27, 2009)

_Hero/Kumogakure_

It seemed like no one was coming. Hero figured as much though, and was slightly glad that one else was there. That meant more reward money for him. Orders were barked, and in a flash, Hero was following his new sensei towards the destination of their new mission. Kumo still looked like it was destroyed by some massive summon, but he couldn't worry about it now.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 28, 2009)

*Fox, Prince, Akihiko and Shuuhei RP*

*Konohagakure/Fox Inuzuka​*
Fox walked out into the forest again her blindfold in place, it seemed that it became some kind of habit for her to go into the forest to train. The Konoha festival was starting in a few days and she had nothing to do. No one needed her help and she wasn't in any organization or whatever, however she really needed to make money for her living expenses and it seems the festival was a good time for that. However people were a bit wary of her, she didn't know why but that was how her life seemed to be. 

Fox started her training, she propped up some strawed dummies and started hitting it with the kamaitachi no jutsu that she was able to learn awhile back. However it was pretty hard to aim and Kiba was rolling over in the forest floor, it seemed he found it extremely funny that she was having a mildly difficult time in controlling it. Noon passed by and she took her lunch and remembered that her teammate Ryoumo and her jounin sensei was in the hospital. She should pay them a visit she thought.

Fox looked for a decent enough flower to give to her teammate and jounin. She found some daffodils nearby, seeing that it was quite pretty she decided to just give it and drop by really quick in the hospital. She went towards the hospital and asked the nurse where her room was and she was directed towards the room. She went to where her teammate was and while going there she heard a rather loud argument in the Uchiha's room. She stayed outside for awhile not wanting to go in just yet. From what she can tell it was the Akimichi who was inside the room with the Uchiha.

*Sunagakure/Prince Nara​*
Prince sighed heavily as he went out of their house. His mother and father were out in a mission and he had freetime all day today. He didn't know what to do with his day just yet. He rounded a corner and wondered if maybe he should visit the ichibi host Harei. While wondering about this he didn't notice that he was walking round and round in town. 

He sighed heavily again as he sat down in a bench, first it was kind of hard to find the ichibi jinchuu or atleast he thought it was hard. His other teammate Kurohara was also pretty hard to find, heck he doesn't know much about their new teammate kurohara, well not that he know much about Harei either. Without meaning to, Prince's thoughts went to the pirate Shuuhei that had let them go. He was pretty sure that the pirate would be able to defeat them pretty easily however the guy was gone after a surprise attack. However Prince knows that that attack did not work. He was a genius he should know such surprise attacks dont work if the level is too different.

Prince thought-blocked that, he wouldnt be able to gain anything by thinking about it. Prince racked his brain wondering where he can find either of his teammates or even anyone that he knows. He shrugged and let out his third heavy sigh of the day.

*Iwagakure/Akihiko Sanada​*
Akihiko promptly stood beside his sensei when the mission was finished. He wondered what his sensei would say about the mission. They were able to do the mission quite well although his two teammates where just playing around, especially Jack. Well Akihiko understands why Hiro wasnt of much help, afterall he was blind and it was quite a problem for him not to see the color of the crystal.

Akihiko felt a bit excited by ending this mission, he was pretty sure that he would be called by his mother and father and that he would be interviewed severely. Afterall he was their pride and joy, or so they say, he was also very excited to tell his parents that Razor can now do elemental attacks like the summons of his parents. All the way to where they were going Akihiko was feeling really giddy.

*Lost Ninja/Shuuhei Muguruma​*
Shuuhei was able to successfully escape from the crew, from what he found out the captain was killed, he was originally from the melancholy crew but he was moved to the doflamingo pirates. He was rather lucky that he was able to escape and the bastard captain was in the asylum serving a life sentence, extremely lucky of him. He quickly crossed the seaside and dodging ninja teams that seemed to be going back to their respective villages. He waited for the ninja teams to be completely gone before he made a start to where he was going. Honestly Shuuhei didn't know where he was going. He wondered if he should go to his hometown in Kirigakure, however that place was already destroyed 7 years ago. 

Shuuhei started moving not really knowing where to go. In the end he wanted to go back to his hometown, eventhough it was probably in ruins by now, the fact that he missed it cannot be simply ignored. He wasnt normally sentimental but remembering the raze of his hometown was enough for him to wretch heavily on his badluck. Shuuhei started moving towards kirigakure luckily for him the town was just closeby to where he was.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 28, 2009)

"We are awfully sorry, Mr Traitorous Hellspawn, but our records don't indicate that you were on a mision to the Land of-"

"*Don't be a fucking dickhead about it.*" Taron muttered darkly as he snatched back his passport and walked past the two Chunin who guarded the village entrance. His arm had now become less critical but was still bleeding slightly.

"You might want to get that checked out, you know." The Chunin said cruelly, "Try learning some medical Jutsu because you sure as hell aren't going to get one of the medical nin at the hospital to look at it!" Taron ignored the sound of the two high fiving as he walked down the middle of the main street, ignoring the hateful glares he recieved.

'_And thats why you're all gonna fucking burn..._' He thought as he stared up at the head of the current Hokage on the mountain side. '_Starting with you ya dirty bastard._' His eyes widened with untold amounts of loathing and anger.

'_HE is the reason why my very existance is filled with pain and suffering! He killed my fucking parents and labled ME as the fucking traitor!_'

The villagers shied away from the massive amount of killing intent that was comingfrom the boy. '_It will take years of cunning planning and death defying stunts on my end, but I swear Rakiyo; Centipede Sage, Hokage of the Hidden Leaf, you will fucking burn in hell!_'

And with that, he entered the Hospital where he could atleast swipe some morphine and some bandages for the pain in his right arm.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 28, 2009)

*Fox treating Taron? WTF lolz*



South of Hell said:


> And with that, he entered the Hospital where he could atleast swipe some morphine and some bandages for the pain in his right arm.



Fox was already in the verge of entering the room when she spied a rather sour faced looking Taron. She could smell blood and lots of it from what she can smell, she wondered what happened and why was he not yet treated, the nurse in the front desk should have noticed and helped the rather sulky and dark tempered boy. Then Fox stopped thinking, oh yeh Taron wasnt really in the good boys book here, so it was kind of a given that he wasnt exactly tolerated by anyone. Fox understands him in a certain degree, afterall her parents also died for this village and the village also has a certain degree of contempt towards her.

Fox peeled away from the Uchiha's door, she was pretty sure that taron wouldnt be too happy to be in the same room as the Uchiha, without further ado, Fox pulled Taron's uninjured arm and dragged him into a nearby room. *"what the fuck are you doing! Woman!"* Taron seethed out at her. "shut up or i'll make that injury worse, not to mention you can't do anything against me right now" Fox whispered a bit menacingly indicating the blindfold that she was wearing and Kiba that was perched on her shoulder.

Fox gingerly felt the injured arm, Taron was uncharacteristically quiet. He probably thought that he wasnt in top shape to start a fight. A good decision if Fox can say so herself. Fox took out some painkillers ointment and bandages from the medicine box and got a glass of water. She shoved the painkiller and the glass of water to Taron, who just took it and gulped down the painkillers. 

"It'll sting but you'll survive" Fox said as she took Taron's arm and cleaned the bleading arm with a towel and a basin of water from the sink. Taron winced slightly when Fox applied the antiseptics and the ointment, Fox kept quiet she was pretty sure that Taron wouldn't like it if she commented about it. Afterwards she bandaged the arm and patted it "there all done"

Taron was looking at the bandaged with a slightly confused expression, or atleast that was what Fox felt with the atmosphere present in the room *"how'd you learn to bandage that good?"* Taron asked Fox offhandedly, with an air of a person who wasn't really interested in the answer, but Fox could tell that he was slightly interested.

"I live alone, I've always taken care of myself, bandaging my own wounds is a prerequisite for me to survive" Fox said with a sigh and feeling a bit forlorn "I dunno if you knew but my parents died for this village and gave me a curse known as the bijuu, my parents sacrificed me for the village, hahaha their own daughter, sacrificed for this village that contempts me. Well, I've gotten used of this village being contempt to me, it actually makes me feel alive somehow. Atleast I'm noticed, haaaa.... anyways they're's no use delving into spilled milk." Fox kept quiet for awhile then asked "how about you Taron? She kept the question hanging, she was pretty sure Taron would back down if she pushed any further, the guy was listening to her while inspecting his bandaged hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2009)

*Iwa Team 2...*
Sparrow chuckles inwardly at Mikael calling Hatori an old fool but ignores the rest of Mikael's overly snide comments. He's very full of himself Sparrow thinks to herself, but if he was chosen to be their Sensei then he must be able to back it up..

"Well he's got a flair for the dramatic doesn't he?" Sparrow mutters as their sensei Mikael disappears in a gust of wind. 

"I'll get the map!" Sparrow exclaims, quickly chasing after the fluttering paper. Sparrow catches up to the map before it can fly out of reach and snatches it out of the air with her right hand. 

"Looks like a simple search and recover mission..." she tells Hakumei and Akira, neatly unfurling the map and showing it to them. 
_
Sky Island/2 Days ago with Sparrow..._
After the giant Owl Robard had played a tune on his flute, suddenly the world had seemed to become a horrifying nightmare for Sparrow. She turns to face her two teammates, Hakumei and Akira, both looking like some kind of gruesome Zombies from a horror movie.

"You killed us Sparrow!" Akira yells at her. Sparrow can't help but grimace at the giant axe head embedded into the girl's skull. 

"Aye ya let us down!" Hakumei adds, a giant scythe blade sticking out of his chest. 

Sparrow shakes her head furiously from side to side, refusing to believe what she's seeing. "This is fake...you're not real!" she exclaims at them. A loud musical note echoes and the world around Sparrow shifts suddenly to a dark tunnel, but it's not just any tunnel. Sparrow instantly recognizes the place because it's literally flash fried into her memory, it's the Hellmouth tunnel that the bandits of Thunder Mountain used. 

"Hey what kind of mind games are you playing?!" she shouts at Robard, trying to get his attention. Out of nowhere the sounds of an intense fight reaches her ears followed by a shout...

"Sparra!" Hakumei screamed her name with urgency. "Do it, now!"

Sparrow turns around quickly and sees Hakumei and Honz restraining a scythe wielding bandit. Akira stands off to the side handling another bandit. "No way!" Sparrow mutters in disbelief. This is exactly like that moment in the Hellmouth she realizes. She sees herself, another Sparrow, running towards the bandit with a kunai extended. Sparrow already knows what will happen next because of course she lived this moment, even had a nightmare about it the first night she got back home after the mission. The other Sparrow, the one who has yet to learn an important lesson, freezes at the last second and lets the bandit live. 

Hakumei snarls in pain suddenly as the bandit laughs and impales him through the chest with a scythe. Hakumei coughs up blood and falls to the ground in a heap. 

Akira yells in fury and tries to run towards Hakumei, but in her distraction she doesn't see another bandit sneak up behind her and spilt her head open with an axe. Sparrow falls to her knees in shock, "NO THAT"S NOT WHAT HAPPENED!!!" she cries. 

Another loud musical note fills the air and Sparrows world shifts to the top of Thunder Mountain. Sparrow is handcuffed and her head lays on a blood stained boulder. Hakumei stands over her with a giant double sided axe in his hands. "You were weak Sparra!" he snarls at her, "An you let us die!" 

"No, please....I tried to save you!" Sparrow pleads with him, now fully ensnared by Robard's genjutsu, "I'm sorry!" 

Hakumei brutally slams the handle of the axe into Sparrow's forehead. "HOW MANY FUCKIN' TIMES ARE YA GONNA SAY SORRY EH!?!" Hakumei snarls. "SORRY DON'T CUT IT WHEN YOUR TEAMMATE HAS A SWORD STICKING OUT OF HIS CHEST!" 

Sparrow, still in a daze from getting hit, stares up at him with sorrowful eyes, "I'd take your place if I could...I really would Hakumei. You and Akira mean the world to me!" 

"Oh you can join Akira and I in a bit anyway!" Hakumei responds with a sneer. He raises the giant axe blade over Sparrows neck and swings downwards violently. 

In the coliseum, Robard the giant Owl stops playing his flute as Sparrow suddenly collapses to the ground. She had been standing in front of him in a daze for the last five minutes. He cocks a curious eyebrow in her direction, "Has my genjutsu overwhelmed her already?" he wonders aloud. Meanwhile Sparrow lays on the ground faceup, her eyes glazed over and her body spasming. Blood trickles out of the corner of her mouth like a leaky faucet.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 28, 2009)

*Land Of Technology; Lightning Country*

The gargantuan sky scrapers climbed high into the sky. It's colors tainted grey as the bright blinding flash of white lightning slithered in the background. People navigated through the concrete jungle as they went about their ways in the busy orchastrated streets. God watched from his massive tower, The clear windows giving him the perfect view to see his beloved followers._ "God..."_ Before the cloaked follower could finish the man raised his hand. *"I know why you're here"* he said walking towards him.

The man got up and followed him through a labrynth of stairs finally arriving at a massive door painted with lights poking from a cloud as the rays heal the sundered earth. Men pray on their knees at the warm light as the forestation begins to sprout a new around them. On the bottom of the door lies a hellish scene with people being torn to bits by demons, Their bodies chucked into a burning cesspool residing within the gullet of a beast.

Placing his palm against the door the images were outline by golden chakra. The inner workings could be heard churning coming to life as the numerous locks became undone.

*SHNK

CHUNK

SHNK*

The doors parted open revealing a new part of the building. It had a far more cathedral look to it, As holy paintings adorned the side. Marbel pillars held up the structure as the floor was made from glass. In the middle of the room stood a sobbing women, Her child cradled in her arms. His skin was torn and bloody. Bruises altered his appearence making it hard for even his parents to recognize. "P-please...You have to save him" The woman said the tears following from her eyes as her son battled death itself.

*"Seven"* God merely said as the cloack man walked down the fine stairs. Reaching the parents he took the boy from their hands giving him a look. The boys chest climbed slowly up and down as air entered his body. Walking up the stairs he finally laid him on the floor in front of God's feet. He stepped away as the man who claimed himself a deity gave the boy a look over. *"My Child can you hear me?" *The man asked in a soft tone as the boy could barely open his swollen eyes. "Is that you god?" The boy said weakly.

*"Aye. Do you follow me? Do you embrace my light?"* God asked waiting for his response, It was more a test then a question. The boy could no longer speak but nodded his head. Raising his palm over the child *"Then I shall heal you"* Placing his hand atop of the boy, The family watched in awe as the boy's wounds began to close. The bruises dissapearing as his swollen eyes returned back to normal size. His stained blood vanished without a trace as the boy got up from his own strength. Patting him on the head he sent him on his way. *"Be on you're way my child"* He said as the boy ran down happily to his mothers loving embrace.

As god dissapeared behind the door the family waved to him. "Thank you oh merciful god" The doors closed shut as God climbed back up to his ivory tower.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 28, 2009)

Agito walks out of the bathroom sniffing his right arm, "the smell finally decided to fade away after ten washes eh?" He walked into the houses kitchen where his father sat in a chair sipping his coffee, "Agito I heard you passed your first mission today." The boy gives a simple nod of the head and sits at the table with a plate of food on the table, "yes, father I was the one who discovered him first." His father's teeth clenches with anger which leads to him picking up the plate in front of him and slamming it into his son's face, "don't think I'm stupid boy I know about you failing your former sensei's trial!"

Agito falls on the ground whipping the food off his face as he looks at his father with some fear in his eyes. In return he looks back at his son with disgust, "you had not forget that you are the only single member on the Senju clan to inherit the wood style like the first hokage, failure will not be acceptable, remember who you are!" The last few words seem to really catch Agito's attention which his father notices and walks out of the kitchen. He stands to his feet in a depressed after whipping off the food and steps outside his house, but soon he notices a small hole in the ground that looks like a hole for a plant nearby which he knew would be there,  "that's right...don't forget who you are," Downed he continues to walk with thoughts going through his mind.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 28, 2009)

*Sousuke Higarami*

Sousuke gritted his teeth as Minori applied pressure to his hand, he could feel his bones shifting as she put down more force but finally let go. He flashed her a smile to show he was only kidding about the threesome. "Hey Ayumi, Mind If I talk to her alone?" Sousuke asked as the Sand jounin nodded getting up she headed out the door. Their was a moment of silence as Minori walked to the other side of the bed. She begun her check up, His wounds were worse then she thought.

His chakra system around his chest had been severely damaged from Doflamingo's attack making it harder for his body to heal his injured tissue. Simply put Sousuke's days as a ninja were numbered. Minori try to built the heart to tell him, Even for someone as experienced as her is was never easy delivering bad news especially to a close friend. "Hey Minori" Sousuke spoke up looking at the shifting bed sheets. "Listen if you're gonna hit on me save you're breath" The jounin said continuing her medical examination.

"Have you ever heard of the story of Brave Schippeitaro ?" His questioned caught his jounin peer off guard, She was sure he was going to bring up some perverted cheap one liner. "Yea Isn't the story behind the Summer Festival?" Minori said applying some pressure that made Sousuke grit his teeth. "Yep, If I remember the story went something like this. A young warrior wandered the land in search of adventure. One day, in the forest, he slept in a chapel; he was woken at midnight by ferocious yowls from cats, who were dancing and yelling, and some were saying, "Do not tell Schippeitaro!" He went on and found a village where he heard a woman lamenting and calling for help. 

He was told that every year they had to sacrifice a maiden to the spirit of the mountain, and this year, this was the woman. She was put in a cask, and the cask would put in the chapel where he had slept. He asked after Schippeitaro and heard it was the dog of the prince's overseer, living nearby. The warrior went to this man and persuaded him to lend him the dog. He brought it to the cask, freed the woman, and put the dog in her place. The cask was brought to the chapel, and the cats came. 

A huge black cat opened the cask, and Schippeitaro killed it, and then, with the warrior, several others before they fled. He brought Schippeitaro back to his owner in the morning, and every year a feast was held in honor of the warrior and Schippeitaro. And Thus Konoha Celebrates the hero for ending the barbaric tradition. Or at least thats how the story goes" Sousuke said with a smirk. "Yea but it's nothing but an old wives tale" She said reapplying his bandages. "As a Kid I always wanted to be brave like Schippeitaro, It was sorta my dream ya know" He said with a certain sadness.

Minori remembered that the summer festival was the day Sousuke lost all his family to a horrible fire. The FireFighter ninjas had tried to the best of their abilities to save them but he only survived. They were only in their genin year during the time and Sousuke was at the ripe age of 14, However Minori could never forget the way the flames lit up the sky that day in Konoha. Lying back down Sousuke began to drift off to sleep when suddendly Rukia walked into the Room. 

"Minori" The poet said as she walked towards the bed. Minori began to pick up her things looking at Neiko's little sister. "Could I Have a word with Sousuke?" She said asking to be alone with him.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 28, 2009)

*Hatsune VS Quick Draw Budd*

*Land of Apples; Fire Country

BOING!!*

The bullet enveloped by the girls rubbery skin came to an astounding halt. Budd's men watched in astonishment as the girl bounced the bullet back towards quick draw who barely managed to avoid the piece of steel. "What the heck are you kid? Some kinda demon?" Budd asked worried, He was a very superstitious man despite his appearences and wouldn't take his chances with anything from the beyond. "SHUT UP!" Hatsune screamed firing a shot at the man, her fist extending out wards heading towards the bandit.

_SSNNAAPP_

Hatsune punched through a young tree as Budd jumped from the branch spinning the chamber of his revolver as he fed it new ammo. "Munch on this brat!" Budd called out, His sniper like precision hitting their mark. Unfortunately for him a Gomu Clan member is his worst match up as blunt objects are pretty much useless against them. Falling to the floor the sound of the clacking shells could be heard. Spinning Hatsune came around smashing her foot into the bandits face.

*BAMM!!*

Blood shot from his mouth as he was sent flying into a nearby rock, The stone breaking into a million pieces.

*KKRUUKBAMM!!*

The debris of grey stones rained down on the forest as Budd staggered to his feet. His face was swollen from the shot as he struggled to stay standing. "If normal bullets won't hurt ya" Budd said loading the gun with bright red bullets from his mouth. "IM GOING TO KICK YOU'RE ASS!" Hatsune called out sprinting full speed towards the criminal. "THEN I GUESS I HAVE TO TURN IT UP A KNOTCH. PEPPER BULLET!" Firing it Hatsune blocked it with her skin only to have it burst into flames.

"HATSUNE!!" Ussop yelled as the ball of fire came crashing down to earth. "You bastard how could you do that to a little girl" Ussop said with tears in his eyes. Pointing the loaded revolver at Ussop Budd smirked "You're turn" He said resting his finger atop the trigger. "YOU BASTARD!" Ussop cried out, His fear abandoned as he charged towards the man kunai in hand. "DIE!" Budd scream shooting his pepper bullet at Ussop.

*BANNG!*


----------



## Kenju (Dec 28, 2009)

The boy walked lonely with his head down, thinking deeply about what his father said. "Ouch,"   a sudden bump to the head stopped his though, in his sight was a VERY large tree that looked like it hadn't aged a day. He looks in a little sadness after seeing the enormous tree that was by far more developed then the still not grown seed close to it,  "come to shove it in my face huh?" Agito pauses for a second as he looks at the tree that towered over him, "look at me talking to a tree, things like this will keep me from becoming hokage...my ancestors probably never failed at anything, but look at me doing lackluster actions and being happy about completing a D-Rank mission." Irritation suddenly consumes the boy and for some odd reason he feels the need to climb the tree, which he does, "even the other teams have completed an A-Rank mission, heck their known as Konoha's Finest. I can't let such things go by me!" 

The climb is long and tiring, but despite this Agito continues, "if can't do a simple thing like this then I don't deserve to a Senju, I don't deserve to be hokage and....I don't deserve to live!"   After a while he struggles to make it to the top and sits on nearby branch, "I did it, but taking this long deserves stoning."   The satisfied Senju looks at his bloody hands that were damaged and weary from the climbing, but something catches his eye! A small hole inside the tree could be seen on the side of his head, reaching he surprisingly finds six scrolls, "scrolls?!, but what are they doing in here?"   Opening one of the scrolls he finds a shocking discovery, "these are.....jutsus!, but not just jutsus....Wood Style Jutsus!" 

A sudden smile appears on his face that shuns away his sadness, grabbing all of the scroll he leaps down from the tree. Agito lands in a group of bushes that soften his fall. After a few seconds he comes out with a warm smile with the scrolls tight in his arms, "looks like the tree planted by the first...is more than just a tree."


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 28, 2009)

*Insane much?*



migukuni said:


> Fox was already in the verge of entering the room when she spied a rather sour faced looking Taron. She could smell blood and lots of it from what she can smell, she wondered what happened and why was he not yet treated, the nurse in the front desk should have noticed and helped the rather sulky and dark tempered boy. Then Fox stopped thinking, oh yeh Taron wasnt really in the good boys book here, so it was kind of a given that he wasnt exactly tolerated by anyone. Fox understands him in a certain degree, afterall her parents also died for this village and the village also has a certain degree of contempt towards her.
> 
> Fox peeled away from the Uchiha's door, she was pretty sure that taron wouldnt be too happy to be in the same room as the Uchiha, without further ado, Fox pulled Taron's uninjured arm and dragged him into a nearby room. *"what the fuck are you doing! Woman!"* Taron seethed out at her. "shut up or i'll make that injury worse, not to mention you can't do anything against me right now" Fox whispered a bit menacingly indicating the blindfold that she was wearing and Kiba that was perched on her shoulder.
> 
> ...



Taron inspected the bandage over his arm, if Fox hadn't have some along, he would probably have left the thing as it was and just let the wound heal on his own. He couldn't have done much to help it with just his left arm anyway.

When he heard the question, his eyes left the patch up job and he looked up at Fox as his lip raised in contempt. "*And you are asking why? Just using the information to torment me, hey? Get close to me and then spit in my face*" Taron accused. Honestly he could not comprehend anyone AT ALL asking him about his life for a reason other that hurting him, let alone because they cared.

For some reason, he couldn't help but but feel regret for the hurt look on the girls face. "*Listen*," He said as his head drooped and released a sigh. "*I can tell you right now, losing your family is more painful than you can imagine. Atleast you never got the chance to love your parents before they were taken away from you." *He quickly turned his back to hide the fact that his eyes were leaking tears.

"*From what I understood at the time, my parents died trying to make a village a better place The last time I saw them, they told me they were trying to make the Hokage see the pain that he was letting all of the underclass were experiencing*."

Taron truly didn't know that his parents were trying to assassinate the Hokage and had always lived with the thought that they were just trying to make the village a better place for everyone.

"*And then what happens after that? They are killed before they can appeal to the Hokage and now they treat me as though I am the hell spawn of Satan*."

He turned his gaze  back to the girl (who had an impassive look on her face but he could tell she was thinking rapidly of his account) as his anger increased to unimagineable levels.

"*They have no idea what they have done to me!*" His eyes opened wide as an insane grin spread across his face. "*I will show them what hell spawn are capable of!*" He giggled slightly as all coherrant thoughts left him. "*I will make them wish they never murdered my family! I will make them all burn in hell!!!*" He yelled the last part out with such mallice and loathing.

He then turned back to fox as his voice turned back to a whisper, his face looked as though he had been possessed. "*Will you help me?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 28, 2009)

Hidden mist-

?Urgh?? Shou stumbled out of bed, His body covered in bandages. ?Are you alright?? His father asked. ?Peachy.? Shou was wearing a blue tanktop with blue camo pants. He hadn?t bothered to put on his full ninja garb, he was headed out in comfort today .?I?m outta here.? He walked outside and took a deep breath. It was a great day to be alive, no missions, no misuto, no shark bitch. ?Fuckin awesome.? He thought to himself and smiled deeply. ?My slave is damaged.? Shou knew the voice instantly, he turned his head and saw her? the Shark sage.

?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE PYSCHO BITCH!?? Shou shouts. ?You?re my slave, you still owe me.? She walked over and grabbed his head. ?Come this way. You must finish cleaning.? She began to pull his ear tightly. ?URGH.. I have? shit I need to do!? Shou shouts. ?Clean first.? The shark sage issues the order without a hint of emotion.

With Lex in Konoha-

Though he knew a festival was going on, a time of joy and happiness, he had no time for that. He was bent on getting stronger no matter what the cost. ?URAA!!? Lex shouts, throwing a punch into a small sack of sand. He?d been working on making his own punching bag all morning, taking a burlap sack, filling it with sand and small pebbles then hanging it with a rope from a tree. ?Ugh.. this is hurting my hand.? He shook his hand out and tried not to focus on the pain too much. ?Come on? come on?? He took a deep breath.

?ARA!? He threw another punch, then switch his hands and threw another, he?d focused on hitting the bag as many times as he could before his hands began to pulsate with pain. ?Guh? this isn?t getting me anywhere is it?? The bag moved, but not as much as he?d hoped for. He?d filled it with more rocks then sand he believed, making it much heavier and denser to hit. ?M?maybe I should start smaller.? He sweatdropped.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 28, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Outskirts of Iwagakure...*

"Sea'ch and recova, eh? Heh," Hakumei swung his arm around Akira and punched Sparrow playfully on her shoulder, "I s'pose it's betta than takin' on anotha league o' bandits, eh?" Hakumei chuckled, trying to find the humor in their near-death experience. Had there been a Jounin with them, he was sure that Higuma and his army of blade wielding psychotics would have posed as a very little threat, like that of a fly. Harmless, but painfully annoying. Again, they were left to themselves without the aid of an experienced Shinobi. Obviously Mikael was around somewhere, but Hakumei couldn't detect him. If he had developed his Clan's Kekkai Genkai, spotting him out would prove to be a small challenge, however he'd not reached that point yet. Ah well, he thought. There's no way this can be more challenging than their last assignment.

Hakumei's eyes were drawn to the tattered scrap of paper that was held in Sparrow's hands. "So, wher' do we need ta go?"

_*FLASHBACK*: Training with Hakumei's father..._

"Ach, this is ha'd!" Hakumei was concentrating on his father's chakra, doing his best to do as his father instructed. He was trying to sense it, to feel it, to _be_ it. Due to Raiden's powerful chakra, however, it was hard to tap into them, even though he made sure to lower his energy to a level comfortable enough for Hakumei.

"Eh, yo'r doin' pretty well! I cou'd actualleh sta't to feel my senses alta!" And Raiden wasn't just saying that. He was quite impressed at his son's progress, as even he himself hadn't achieved such remarkable results in the minimal training that Hakumei's had. He still had quite a ways to go before perfecting it, however. "Only problem is tha' I can feel ye screwin' aroun' with meh chakra. You 'ave ta make it so tha' I can't tell when you ar' an' aren't doin' it. Once you can do tha', pullin' off any fo'm o' Genjutsu will be a cinch, granted tha' you 'ave a stronga mind and chakra than yo'r enemy." Raiden took his position once again. "Afta tha', using Genjutsu while doin' somethin' else will be the next step. Now, do it ag'in."

"Alrigh'... " Staring down his father, Hakumei mentally chanted Utakata, subtly motioning his hand towards his face. Raiden followed the motion, his eyes moving passed Hakumei's eyes, not noticing the flicker of the Genin's watery orbs. At this point, Raiden would be caught in the Genjutsu. Hakumei wasn't sure whether he noticed or not, however, but knew he had to give it another go. The advice of his father came to mind, _'With Utakata, you contro' wha' 'appens in th' reality ye place 'em in. 'Oweva, if ya make it to fa' fetched, they'll see righ' through it. Ye 'ave ta make it believable.'_

Raiden waited for something, anything to happen. He could see the iritation on his son's face as he attempted to accomplish this task. He thought to himself, disappointed, Maybe he's just not a Genjutsu user. All of a sudden, Hakumei burst out in frustration, "Ah, screw it!" Enraged, Hakumei began rushing towards his father in an attempt to tackle him. Raiden merely stood firm where he stood, not phased by the illusion. "Heh, nice try, Hakumei, but you're gonna hafta do betta than--" Regardless of it being fake, Raiden still felt the impact of his body being struck by another.

Lying on the ground, a little breathless, Raiden looked at his son who was now grinning madly. "You shoulda seen yo'r face, eh!" Pushing himself off of the awkward position over his father who now had his back against the ground, Hakumei scratched his head. "Genjutsu is definitely challengin', even fo' me I s'pose."

Though still firm in his belief that this wasn't reality, Raiden could feel a small shred of doubt in his heart. As he was about to speak, he felt something very sharp being pushed against his spine. He then heard his son speak, though his voice came from behind where he stood. "Gotcha."

Hakumei no longer stood in front of Raiden, but was now behind him with a kunai pressed against his back. He was a little taken aback. " 'Ow... 'ow didja 'ave the coordination to use Utakata and move tha' fast while usin' it? This soon in trainin'?"

"I lea'ned from th' best, eh?" Hakumei smiled warmly, though his father couldn't see. "I felt the unce'tainty in yo'r chakra levels, and I knew tha' was th' time ta strike." Hakumei placed the kunai back in his pouch. "Besides, it ain't tha' impressive, is it? You've lowe'd the chakra levels in y'or body, righ'?"

"Yah, but--"

Hakumei's voice was no longer where it should have been. "Gotcha."


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 28, 2009)

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Akira looked up as her new sensei disappeared. Curious, she walked towards the group, looking at their new mission. It appeared to be a search and recover mission. It certainly brought back memories of the last mission, something the Sanada girl didn't want to think about.

An arm was wrapped around her neck, and she silently remarked Hakumei as the person who did so. But she didn't squirm or wriggle her way out of its grasp. *"So, when do we get started?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sky Island/2 days ago with Sparrow...*
"Is she dead?" Robard wonders. 

Sparrow lays unmoving on the ground, blood trickling out of the corner of her mouth. Robard flies towards Sparrow and lands in front of her, casting a shadow as a huge as a house over her body. 

"A pity, she had such spirit," he mumbles with a slight frown. 

Suddenly Sparrow's body jerks upwards like an automaton. Within Sparrow's mind a loud and feral voice roars like the sound of rolling thunder...

*WAKE UP!!!!!!!!*

The voice seems to kindle some kind of fire within Sparrow, returning color to her face, and she feels her consciousness seem to float out of a deep ocean towards the surface. Sparrow's glazed eyes regain their deep purple vibrancy and she sits up boltright in front of Robard, breathing in and out rapidly. Sparrow takes a second to orient herself but her vision begins to spin around akin to vertigo. 

*It's the aftereffects of the genjutsu*, the Gobi informs her. *How could you fall for such a thing?!
*
"Ugh...I'm going to feel sick!" Sparrow groans before wretching right in front of Robard. 

Robard leaps backwards and lands several meters away. "Hoo! I'm glad you're back. Hatori-san would be very cross with me if you died," he says with a hoot. Robard places his flute to his beak again, "Okay let's start again!" he says cheerfully. 

"NO WAIT!" Sparrow yells at him. 

Robard blows a loud tune from his flute that seems to buffet her with energy and suddenly Sparrow's world shifts back to the Hellmouth tunnel beneath Thunder Mountain. She can see Hakumei with his arms wrapped around the bandit, exhorting her to finish him, while Honz holds the bandits sword wielding hand at bay. 

"Not this again!" Sparrow grumbles. However she automatically notices a difference. Instead of being a passive observer, she's become a part of it. She holds a Kunai in her right hand just like last time, ready to deal the kill blow to the bandit while Hakumei and Honz restrain him. 

A miniature version of Robard materializes beside Sparrow within the tunnel. In the darkness his large Owl eyes seem to glow with an amber light. "You have a choice Sparrow, to save your comrades or to let them die," he tells her calmly. 

"SPARRA C'MON!" Hakumei exhorts her. 

Sparrow furrows her brow and frowns. "Why are you doing this to me? Everything turned out alright with this mission," she tells Robard. "And what of the next mission, and the next, and the next after that...?" Robard asks. "I already promised that I'd never put my teammates in danger like that again!" she counters. Robard shrugs dismissively, "We both know words mean nothing without action to back them up," Robards responds simply.

"SPARRA!" Hakumei yells as the bandit suddenly pushes away Honz and readies his sword. Sparrow's right hand which bears the kunai begins to tremble, "I can't kill another Human being...I just can't!"  she exclaims in a pleading voice, tears beginning to run down her face. 

"Then your teammates will die in this world and could very well die in the real world because of your..._inability_ to do what is necessary," Robard tells her matter of factly. Sparrow watches as the Bandit moves in on a surprised Hakumei. He turns briefly towards Sparrow with a look of shock on his face but also an expression of one who has been betrayed, which hurts Sparrow deeper then any physical wound could.    

_What do I do?
_
Just as the bandit stabs at Hakumei's chest, Sparrow appears in between them in a burst of speed. "NO!" she cries and takes the stab in Hakumei's place. The sword goes straight through her chest and out her back, but with her remaining strength she rams her kunai into the bandits neck in response, causing blood to gush out of his neck. 

Sparrow coughs up blood and falls backwards. Hakumei catches her swiftly in his arms. Honz and Akira appear instantly beside Hakumei with worried looks on their faces. Sparrow winks at them with a smirk, "Are you guys alright?" she asks them before the entire world fades away. 

Sparrow's eyes blink rapidly and bright light hits her eyes. She stands in the middle of the Bird Coliseum directly in front of Robard. She quickly looks down at her chest and sees that she's perfectly fine. Robard stares at Sparrow with an expression of amusement while placing his flute onto the ground and he bows low towards her. 

"You have faced your fear and won," the Giant Owl says.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 29, 2009)

Rakiyo said:


> *Sousuke Higarami*
> 
> Sousuke gritted his teeth as Minori applied pressure to his hand, he could feel his bones shifting as she put down more force but finally let go. He flashed her a smile to show he was only kidding about the threesome. "Hey Ayumi, Mind If I talk to her alone?" Sousuke asked as the Sand jounin nodded getting up she headed out the door. Their was a moment of silence as Minori walked to the other side of the bed. She begun her check up, His wounds were worse then she thought.
> 
> ...



Minori gave a sigh as she finished picking up her things and began to walk toward the door. "Seems your pretty popular today Sousuke. I'll have to remember to get you a card or something on my way back" Minori said over dramaticly as she walked passed Rukia. "Don't be to long, I want him to get some rest". She said walking out the door without a glance back. With her check up of Sousuke over Minori had hoped to take a break.

"Minori you look as gorgeous as ever...may I talk to you a bit?" A soft, but elegant female voice spoke. Minori turned to meet face to face with Azumo a close friend of hers. "I was actually on my way to take a bre-" She was cut off as Azumo waved a hand in front of her. "Please Minori...it's important. I"m having those...urges again". Azumo spoke silently and looked at Minori with pleading eyes. Her usual flirtatious disposition was now replaced with one of fragility as her eyes pleaded with Minori. 

"Okay, okay just folow me to my offic-" Once again Minori was interrupted this time by one of the nurses. "Minori-sama" The nurse walked up to her senior. "What...is...it....?" Minori said with fire dancing in her eyes as she looked at the young girl. The young nurse backed down scared, but continued with what she had to say. "S-Some k-k-k-kids have gotten into a-a room with out our authorization" She explained. Minori simply shook her head as she turned her attention back to Azumo. "Go and sit in my office I'll be back soon after I deal with this problem".

_*A random room in the hospital*_

A lone female nurse walked down the hall with a smile on her face as she had just came from the new doctor's room. She didn't know or cared for his name all she knew is that he was the hottest thing in this hospital. 

"I live alone, I've always taken care of myself."

"I will make them wish!" 

She heared broken voices through a door as she passed by. So being the nurse that she is the red head softly knocked on the door before turning the knob and entering. "Is anyone...what are you two kids doing in here?" The nurse spoke as she looked down at *Taron and Fox*.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fox Inuzuka's Day is turning not too good.*



South of Hell said:


> "*They have no idea what they have done to me!*" His eyes opened wide as an insane grin spread across his face. "*I will show them what hell spawn are capable of!*" He giggled slightly as all coherrant thoughts left him. "*I will make them wish they never murdered my family! I will make them all burn in hell!!!*" He yelled the last part out with such mallice and loathing.
> 
> He then turned back to fox as his voice turned back to a whisper, his face looked as though he had been possessed. "*Will you help me?"*



Fox thought for awhile and sighed heavily. She looked towards Taron and wondered how she should word her response, the guy was emotionally wrecked and that wasn't good for her. If she was the one that was emotionally wrecked she would be releasing the bijuu inside her and somehow that wasnt very appealing to her. She stayed for a few seconds and finally gathered that Taron wouldn't want pity, he would need it but he would rant out if he was pitied. 

"I won't help you, nor will I stop you from doing what you want." Fox stopped talking and unwrapped her blindfold, she looked at Taron, he looked a bit dissapointed like he really wanted someone to work with him. Eventhough he always say that he can do all of it alone, in reality he wanted to have a friend to be with him or if we use Taron's vocabulary he needs a tool to be with him. "Think about it Taron... *sigh* i can only promise you that i wont stop you if you try to destroy this village, i have no loyalty to this village nor do i have hate towards this village. Simply put this village is just a place that i have stayed.

Fox heard a clipclop of someone walking outside and then the door opened. "Is anyone...what are you two kids doing in here?" The nurse spoke as she looked down at Taron and Fox. Fox huffed, this wasn't good, this nurse is probably gonna call Minori sensei and that sensei seemed like a person who would beat up even a genin if her hospital was being used without permission. Fox decided being honest was the best thing now.

"i just helped him bandage his arm. Fox answered truthfully.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> Minori gave a sigh as she finished picking up her things and began to walk toward the door. "Seems your pretty popular today Sousuke. I'll have to remember to get you a card or something on my way back" Minori said over dramaticly as she walked passed Rukia. "Don't be to long, I want him to get some rest". She said walking out the door without a glance back. With her check up of Sousuke over Minori had hoped to take a break.
> 
> "Minori you look as gorgeous as ever...may I talk to you a bit?" A soft, but elegant female voice spoke. Minori turned to meet face to face with Azumo a close friend of hers. "I was actually on my way to take a bre-" She was cut off as Azumo waved a hand in front of her. "Please Minori...it's important. I"m having those...urges again". Azumo spoke silently and looked at Minori with pleading eyes. Her usual flirtatious disposition was now replaced with one of fragility as her eyes pleaded with Minori.
> 
> ...





migukuni said:


> Fox thought for awhile and sighed heavily. She looked towards Taron and wondered how she should word her response, the guy was emotionally wrecked and that wasn't good for her. If she was the one that was emotionally wrecked she would be releasing the bijuu inside her and somehow that wasnt very appealing to her. She stayed for a few seconds and finally gathered that Taron wouldn't want pity, he would need it but he would rant out if he was pitied.
> 
> "I won't help you, nor will I stop you from doing what you want." Fox stopped talking and unwrapped her blindfold, she looked at Taron, he looked a bit dissapointed like he really wanted someone to work with him. Eventhough he always say that he can do all of it alone, in reality he wanted to have a friend to be with him or if we use Taron's vocabulary he needs a tool to be with him. "Think about it Taron... *sigh* i can only promise you that i wont stop you if you try to destroy this village, i have no loyalty to this village nor do i have hate towards this village. Simply put this village is just a place that i have stayed.
> 
> ...



"I won't help you," Was all Taron heard as his gaze dropped to the floor as his heart went with it.

As soon as the knocking on the door, his only good hand reached down to his pouch and pulled out a kunai. Ignoring Fox's protests for him to stop, he rushed as soon as the door was opened and slammed his good shoulder into the nurse that had just appeared into the wall.

Before the nurse could even blink, Taron had the kunai pressed up against her neck.

"*Heh," *He giggled slightly drawing blood on the side the horrified nurses neck. Taron had lost his mind to the madness that had been plaguing him for years; his pupils were unfocused and he didn't evel feel the pain from the various strikes that the nurse was inflicting on him.

"*I think I remember you*," Taron giggled menacingly as he leaned in close to the girls face, he didn't even need the genjutsu to make himself look like death itself. "*Yes, I believe you were that girl who had just started. I was nine if I remember correctly*."

"*I came in after I was stabbed in the stomach.*" He began his tale as he continued to giggle. "Yes, I believe that you said that you would help me." He looked up in mock thought. "*Ah yes, thats right," *He said as he turned his gaze back towards her. "*As soon as you closed the door, you started throwing scalpels at me."*

He was going to do it. He was going to slit the nurse's throat.

"STOP IT!!!" That was the reason he stopped to regain his mind.

From his place on the floor ten meters away, Taron rubbed the impact on his cheek. He looked up at Fox standing infront of the nurse.

With yet another betrayal, Taron quickly got to his feet and was out of the hospital within five seconds.

But not before Minori had seen him.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*Prince Nara's "lazy kind of day"*



migukuni said:


> *Sunagakure/Prince Nara​*
> Prince thought-blocked that, he wouldnt be able to gain anything by thinking about it. Prince racked his brain wondering where he can find either of his teammates or even anyone that he knows. He shrugged and let out his third heavy sigh of the day.



Prince walked in the bustling street of Konoha, he didn't know what he should do now. His Beloved Harei was somewhere he couldn't find, his other teammate Kurohara was nowhere to be seen either. A ball rolled over to Prince's feet, he picked it up using his foot and held it on his hand, he looked over to where the ball rolled from. He spied the field of the Konoha Hospital, there was some kids who was playing soccer in the field. One of the kids waved at him "oni-san can we have the ball back please?". Prince smiled slightly, he was quite envious, when he was young he didn't have the luxury of talking and playing with kids his age, mainly because he was already a academy graduate at an early age, at that time his friends were all older than him. After he graduated he didn't have any friends to talk to as well, since pretty much everyone around his age was in the academy learning how to be a ninja.

Prince kicked the ball towards the kids that was staying by the soccer field. They waved and said thank you and went back to their playing. Prince yawned and looked back at the field, there was a bench there, it wont be so bad to rest there for awhile. Prince thought slightly as he went to the bench and lied down. 

A few minutes passed and he saw Fox walked towards the hospital, He knew Fox afterall they worked together on that pirate mission, the female was a good tracker, he wouldnt have any chance of following her without her noticing, so instead of following her, he thought it troublesome and lied back down on the bench "ahhh, its good to be lazy sometimes."


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

South of Hell said:


> "I won't help you," Was all Taron heard as his gaze dropped to the floor as his heart went with it.
> 
> As soon as the knocking on the door, his only good hand reached down to his pouch and pulled out a kunai. Ignoring Fox's protests for him to stop, he rushed as soon as the door was opened and slammed his good shoulder into the nurse that had just appeared into the wall.
> 
> ...



*Sachi/Konoha​*
Sachi had wandered outside with no plans for the day at all. Sensei hadn't told Team 9 about any upcoming missions, and to be honest, she had no idea where Hatsune even _was_. "Probably off wreaking havoc, scaring people and singing...Sachi thought to herself, with a fond chuckle for her unique teammate. And Hitoshi..._Maybe I could stop by the Uchiha compound, she wondered. At least confirm if he is one, before going off on him for hiding his clan from us. Why does he even worry about it? Hitoshi is just Hitoshi. Hatsune is just Hatsune. And Sachi is just me!_ Finally deciding on her course of action (and ignoring that she had wasted half the day away), Sachi leapt into a sprint and dashed around the corner only--

OOF! She yelped in surprise and crashed down on the unfortunate person in her path. *"I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry, so sorry,"* she babbled, shaking her head frantically. *"I didn't mean it, oh no did I hurt you?"* She caught the boy's hand in hers and looked at his upper arm, which appeared to bandaged, bandages that were slowly dotting with red from her impact. *"This is terrible! Come with me, and you can stop at my house, I'll get this fixed up! I'm so sorry, so sorry! I'll find a way to make it up to you."*

Sachi's parents had been so overjoyed to have a child relatively late in their lives that they had named her "blessed" or lucky. But as Taron no doubt reflected as the overbearing girl dragged him through the streets of Konoha, up a set of stairs and through her wooden front door, all while maintaining an iron grip on him--perhaps the "blessed" ones were those who never met her.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *Sachi/Konoha​*
> Sachi had wandered outside with no plans for the day at all. Sensei hadn't told Team 9 about any upcoming missions, and to be honest, she had no idea where Hatsune even _was_. "Probably off wreaking havoc, scaring people and singing...Sachi thought to herself, with a fond chuckle for her unique teammate. And Hitoshi..._Maybe I could stop by the Uchiha compound, she wondered. At least confirm if he is one, before going off on him for hiding his clan from us. Why does he even worry about it? Hitoshi is just Hitoshi. Hatsune is just Hatsune. And Sachi is just me!_ Finally deciding on her course of action (and ignoring that she had wasted half the day away), Sachi leapt into a sprint and dashed around the corner only--
> 
> OOF! She yelped in surprise and crashed down on the unfortunate person in her path. *"I'm so sorry, I'm so sorry, so sorry,"* she babbled, shaking her head frantically. *"I didn't mean it, oh no did I hurt you?"* She caught the boy's hand in hers and looked at his upper arm, which appeared to bandaged, bandages that were slowly dotting with red from her impact. *"This is terrible! Come with me, and you can stop at my house, I'll get this fixed up! I'm so sorry, so sorry! I'll find a way to make it up to you."*
> ...



As soon as the two of them entered the house, Taron broke out of the iron grip that the girl had on him and pushed the girl away with his good arm.
"*What the fuck are you doing!" *He shouted, ignoring the hurt look on the girls face. 

It was that moment that Sachi's parents decided to enter the room. "What is that traitorous hell spawn doing in our house!?" Her mother yelled.

Taron's sight went red and his mind filled with hatred as he rushed forward, pulled the kunai back out and sliced Sachi's mother's stomach open. He then parried the knife that her father brandished at him. Then the two of them started trading shots.

After a while Taron decided he would stop playing with his prey.

He leapt backwards out of the window and threw the kunai into the man's lung.

The good thing about Sachi's house, in his oppinion, was that it was right at the edge of the village.

With one leap, Taron was at the top of the wall.

Ignoring the Chunin guards, Taron fled for his life.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sachi/Konoha*​
_M-mother? What? I don't understand what's happening. There's blood? But this is my house! Why is there blood?_ Just like before, Sachi was dimly aware of her weakness. She was only able to watch that strange boy slice open her mother's stomach, and raise his kunai to her father. She didn't know how her untrained father held him off for so long: desperation? Fury? Her legs twitched, her hands clenched but she couldn't do anything. She'd trained so long, but nothing helped her. Her mother was screaming. Her mother was _dying_. When Taron leapt backwards through the window and pierced her father's chest, she finally burst into action, albeit a scream.

*"DADDY!"* she screamed and caught her falling father, unaware of her own movement. *"D-daddy?"* Her father coughed once, and wiped away some blood from his mouth. *"I'm fine, but your mother..."* His head slipped against Sachi's shoulder and she set him gently on the floor, careful not to disturb his wound. She crawled to her mother's side, and took her hand, but knew there would be no answer even as her sigh escaped her mouth: *"Mommy...?"* There was no grief. Sachi didn't know anything about loss, but she knew that there was only something empty within her. Something that wanted to bring back that boy's head. 

The chunin guards who burst through the window moments after the boy left seemed at a loss for what to do. Calmly, Sachi directed one to take her father to the hospital and the other to follow with her mother's body. All her previous hesitancy seemed to have been burned out of her. Kneeling at the windowsill, she examined the flecks of blood that sprinkled it. _That boy's...He can't have gone far. It's been only two minutes._ With that, Sachi disappeared over Konoha's wall, clutching her father's dropped knife and hungry for revenge.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fox and Prince hunts for Taron*



South of Hell said:


> STOP IT!!!" That was the reason he stopped to regain his mind.
> 
> From his place on the floor ten meters away, Taron rubbed the impact on his cheek. He looked up at Fox standing infront of the nurse.
> 
> ...





South of Hell said:


> The good thing about Sachi's house, in his oppinion, was that it was right at the edge of the village.
> 
> With one leap, Taron was at the top of the wall.
> 
> Ignoring the Chunin guards, Taron fled for his life.



Fox quickly looked over at the nurse that had fallen. She was okay, atleast that was one problem taken care off. "Tell Minori-sensei about this. Im sure that Taron will be leaving the village now. tch" Fox told the nurse as the nurse hurriedly stood up and leave the vicinity. With that done, Fox looked outside, she was on the second floor. She could see Taron just went out of the hospital doors. She looked down and saw Prince in a bench. The guy that she worked with in the Pirate Mission. She leapt out of the window, with Kiba hanging closely to her shoulder. She hastily wrapped the blindfold in her eyes. If Taron was the enemy she needed to be ready to negate his genjutsu.

Prince yawned and fell asleep, good thing the place where he was staying was covered by a nice shade. When he nearly fell asleep he saw a guy running out of the hospital and bumped into a girl. The guy didnt seem to be too happy to be bumped into. The girl dragged him away, and Prince wondered slightly what was going on. Something was wrong in that exchange of the two person. Prince sat up slightly wondering what was happening.

"Prince! Follow that guy with the bandaged arm! and be careful of his genjutsu!" Fox screamed out at the guy who just started to sit up. The guy looked up and saw her. 

"why what's going on? Prince yelled back at the female who was running using the first floor sheds as foothold, she was moving towards the guy. Prince didn't need telling twice, without much further ado, he followed Fox.

The two that they were following went inside the house however, they could tell that a scuffle was going on. The bandaged guy leapt out of the window and tittered on top of the wall. Prince didn't know what was going on. He was a sand ninja, this was not supposed to be his problem. 

"Taron stop! Whatever your thinking! It's too early." Fox said as she was also on top of the wall. Prince looked around wildly, looking for a foothold for him to go up to as well, and finally opted for the window that the guy named taron used awhile back to get to where they were.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

As Taron reached the ten kilometer mark from the village, his mind had returned to normal as his mind receded. "*Stupid, stupid, stupid!!!*" He shouted out to the sky. 

He had bled on the glass window he had jumped out of.

"*Fuck!*" He yelled as he dodged the kunai that had went his way. Out of the corner of his eye, he could see the girl who had dragged him across Konoha.

He took a moment to remember who she was from the academy. "*You were that useless girl, right? The one who had to study that academy bullshit everynight to just beat average right?"* "Sackri? Suckheet?" He knew the girls name, but pissed off enemies were much easier to exterminate.

"*Sorry about your parents, but your mother insulted me and your father tried to kill me!" He put on a fake hurt look. "Do you have any idea how that made me feel?"*

He ignored what ever the girl said. ((Add your speach here ^^))

And with that, he pulled the extremely sharpened Hitai ate with the crossed out village insignia on it and threw at the girl.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sachi/Woods*​
Sachi was aware of what the boy said, but the words washed over her, meaningless. His tone, arrogant and infuriating, told her more than he could have ever said. Nothing he said mattered anymore. He had killed her mother.

She caught the hitaiate, ignoring the edge that dug into her palm and the blood that welled up because of it. *"For someone whose parents were killed, you don't seem to mind bringing that pain to others,"* she stated coldly. Dropping the headband, she took a step forward, one hand slipping into her pouch to grip a kunai and a few shuriken. *"I suppose your parents mattered as little to you as this village. You just use them as an excuse to hide behind, a prop for your killing."*

Tossing the shuriken his way, Sachi watched as he easily dodged them before moving as fast as she could to appear nearly a foot from his face, kunai raised. *"Well you aren't going to kill anymore."*


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*The musings of Ryohei 7 year old Kid. Part 1*

Ryohei yawned sleepily as he stretched out his little boy limbs. He looked around to look for the family heirloom, the Shigure Kintoki. It was the last remaining piece of his life. The last remaining remembrance of the family that he had and the family that he lost. He scratched his head absentmindedly and stood up from his makeshift bed for the day. Eventhough he was a kid he was already extremely good at this stuff, hiding his presence and never leaving a trace to where he was before. He groggily stood up and carried the sword towards the nearby stream, he cleaned his face and drank some water in the stream. One of the saving graces in kirigakure was that there was always clean water around. He looked around and wondered what he should eat for the day. Then he smiled slightly as he saw a rabbit, he threw his kunai and the rabbit was hit square on the head killing it instantly. Ryohei started a fire and cooked the rabbit to eat. Even now he was still used to cooked food. Ryohei sighed quietly, he was gonna start his treck towards his home, the home that was destroyed by kiri ninja's. He missed it and he wanted to go back, even for awhile. He can't rely on the sword that he held right now. Even if he used it, it was only a regular katana for now. He was not yet worthy to weild it. "Oka-san, Otou-san oh how much i miss you...

*FLASHBACK​*
"HAHAHAHA!" A deep rumbled laugh was heard in the small cottage that housed two of the most dangerous individuals in all of Kirigakure. It was Ryohei's father, his laugh would echo throughout the nearby woods, like a giant that found something amusing. "son, even if i am one of the seven swordsman of the mist, it doesn't mean that I kill people for fun." His father told him laughing heartily and patting his head. "though to be honest i'd really like to kill those hypocrite ninja's of kiri, thinking they're so strong and all that, phuah! just one hit from me and they'll be good as dead. His father continued boasting.

"now, now dear, dont put unhealthy thoughts to our dear child's mind." The melodic voice belonged to his mother, her oh so gentle mother that smelled like crisp autumn eventhough from where they live you can only smell the dampness of the area. His mother hugged him tightly and Ryohei was content, yes everything was okay as long as his beloved mother and father was there. "You know Ryohei, killing is bad, if possible we would like to refrain from killing people, afterall life is to be treasured, always remember that okay?" His mother told him as Ryohei snuggled to his mother's hug. His mother gave him a sweet smile and then gave his father the same sweet smile, she was happy, ryohei was sure. His dad also looked at him with proud eyes. That's right everything was perfect Ryohei thought as he saw those proud eyes of his father and the loving eyes of his mother.

"hai! Oka-san! Oto-san! I promise to be a good ninja that will protect people! So you can be much much much more proud of me!" Ryohei eagerly cried out and with that his mother and father laughed. It was probably the happies day of his life.

*PRESENT​*
Ryohei pinched himself. This was not the time to get all mopy. He was done, he have to go now. He pulled his small body up and hid the fire that he made and the makeshift bed. His longing to go back to his own home multiplied by the past that he remembered, the past that he longed to forget but simply cannot. Just saying his mother and father's name was already so painful that he can't even think about it. He was young but he promised himself that whatever happens he would never forget of his proud father and loving mother.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*Shuuhei lost in the woods of Fire Country*



migukuni said:


> *Lost Ninja/Shuuhei Muguruma​*
> Shuuhei started moving not really knowing where to go. In the end he wanted to go back to his hometown, eventhough it was probably in ruins by now, the fact that he missed it cannot be simply ignored. He wasnt normally sentimental but remembering the raze of his hometown was enough for him to wretch heavily on his badluck. Shuuhei started moving towards kirigakure luckily for him the town was just closeby to where he was.



Or so he thought. Shuuhei was lost that he was now pretty sure, he thought that he was going the right way, but then he was stuck. He doesn't know how to go to Kiri. He thought it would be massively easy to go there, but nooo!!! it was hard. What the heck a navigator of the ship was lost when put into the land. Shuuhei sighed wearily, he was hungry now. It was nearly noon and he haven't eaten lunch yet. He looked over at the area that he was.

Shuuhei thought deeply, the area that he was in right now was very familiar. Like he was here before. A long time ago, before he became a ninja. He palmed his head, how could he forget, oh scratch that, of course he would forget, normal people wouldnt even remember it. This place was the place that he and his team went by before. His first mission as a genin was this place. Him and his team, him and his deceased team. He scowled deeply, this forest gave him a rather depressing mood.

Shuuhei decided that he needed to get away from this place. But first he needed to eat. A big wild boar, there should be some of that here. He thought to himself. He went up into the trees and looked down, there he sighted a boar. Without further ado, he dropped down and cut the boar cleanly. He started a fire and roasted the boar. When the boar was cooked he was ready to dig in. "itadakumasu!" he said to himself as he ate the boar.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *Sachi/Woods*​
> Sachi was aware of what the boy said, but the words washed over her, meaningless. His tone, arrogant and infuriating, told her more than he could have ever said. Nothing he said mattered anymore. He had killed her mother.
> 
> She caught the hitaiate, ignoring the edge that dug into her palm and the blood that welled up because of it. *"For someone whose parents were killed, you don't seem to mind bringing that pain to others,"* she stated coldly. Dropping the headband, she took a step forward, one hand slipping into her pouch to grip a kunai and a few shuriken. *"I suppose your parents mattered as little to you as this village. You just use them as an excuse to hide behind, a prop for your killing."*
> ...



At the mention of his parents, Taron's eyes narrowed as his lips turned upwards in contempt.

"*Don't," *He dodged the shuriken. "*You," *He rolled back with the kick to his face and leaned back.

He then shot back up, caught the hand holding the kunai and forced he to drop it.

"*DARE!!!" *He screamed in the girls face as he pushed her back with such force that she lost he feet and her back impacted against the tree.

He walked over and put his foot down on the girls stomach. "I* loved my parents enough to forsake my happiness and to live a horrible enough life to avenge their deaths."*

"*So don't you fucking dare." *He whispered with a barely audible sob as tears started leaking from his eyes. He then turned and started to walk away.

The girl got up to fight again, unaware of the Kage Bunshin lurking behind her.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

South of Hell said:


> At the mention of his parents, Taron's eyes narrowed as his lips turned upwards in contempt.
> 
> "Don't," He dodged the shuriken. "You," He rolled back with the kick to his face and leaned back.
> 
> ...



Sachi coughed and leaned against the tree, clutching her side. *"You have no right,"* she stammered, trying to force air into her lungs. *"You killed my mother! You have no right to hide behind your parents!"* Stumbling forward, she picked up her fallen kunai and took a wavering step forward. *"I'm going to find you and kill you. I--"* She trailed off in a coughing fit, barely standing. Her previous misson, the long hours of training, the shock of her mother's death; all of it suddenly seemed to crash down on her. 

She had already collapsed when the kage bunshin hit her on the head. Crumpling to the ground, Sachi lay in a faintly twitching heap, her fingers still wrapped around her kunai handle. _So weak...I've always just been mediocre. But now. I have to be strong. I will be. Because no matter what I do, no matter what happens...he needs to die. No matter what._ Barely hanging on to awareness, Sachi listened too Taron's footsteps as he walked away from her. _I have to be stronger. And then..._ She never finished that thought. Darkness enveloped her, and her weary mind welcomed it.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

He really should have felt bad for the girl who's life she had just destroyed. As he ran towards the south in an unobscure pattern, he had the Kage Bunshin cover up the direction he had fled and then had it take off to the north, which would have been the quickest way out of Fire Country.

AS much as he tried to feel guilt for the girl, he couldn't. He just couldn't care.

Taron's thoughts then turned back to what his last coherrent thoughts were before he had left the village. Fox had betrayed him. He knew he shouldn't have let her in. Time and time again, he had let people in, only to have them spit back in his face. He had been stupid to think this time would be any different.

But why did he do it? Because he had been stupid enough to think that someone was actually capable of caring about him.

And with that thought, he stopped and turned his head to glare at the girl and her dog who had just arrived.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fox and Prince hunts for Taron #2*



South of Hell said:


> But why did he do it? Because he had been stupid enough to think that someone was actually capable of caring about him.
> 
> And with that thought, he stopped and turned his head to glare at the girl and her dog who had just arrived.



Fox cursed out as Taron left without listening, He ran out of the village with the Sachi girl following him, or atleast she thinks it was Sachi. She and Prince followed them.

"how troublesome, why am i here with you?" Prince said as he followed Fox. The two ninja's in front was in a scuffle then the guy that they were following created a kage bunshin jutsu. Prince chose the one that seemed to be the fake one, for in his opinion Fox can still stop the guy from running away. "i'll follow this one, ill send out a flare if its the real one."

"wait thats just a bunshin" Fox cried out but she was already too late, prince had already ran off following the bunshin. Fox cursed under her breath. It seemed Taron finally noticed her following him. He stopped and Fox stopped as well. "whatever your thinking Taron, i believe its still too early to leave the village... I wont stop you from planning against the village but i will try to stop you from leaving."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2009)

*Konoha. Team 10.*

Vergil.

Vergil walked silently into Konoha, the two guards at the gate nodding at him as he walked past. 

"oh....Vergil-san, you have some genin waiting for you. You're their new sensei." one of them said.

"Yes, I received a note from Hokage-sama regarding this." his ghostly white darted to the guards. "Anything else of note?"

"There's a festival going...."

"Not interested." Vergil walked away

"I know you're not interested...you just asked..." the guard said under his breath, "Man, he's too intense, I feel sorry for those kids." he said to his colleague.

Vergil wrote three notes to his team, delivering them personally to their respective houses. The handwriting was impeccable.
_
Team 10.

My apologies for keeping you waiting, I was on a mission and had to remove the blood from my garments and sharpen my sword. Meet me at the 3rd training ground. Stock your weapons.

Hyuuga Vergil_

He made his way over to the area and waited patiently, with his eyes closed and as ever, his sword on his lap.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

*Yuuka/Team 10*​
When the gold-robed messenger from the Hanari clan approached Yuuka and her two teammates, the new genin did her best to keep her shock off her face. The man bent at the waist once he was within three feet of her and proffered the tied scroll. *"A message came for you, Hanari-san, and your mother read it and ordered me to deliver it to you at once. Please forgive me for intruding."* Plucking the scroll from the man's hands, Yuuka dismissed him with a wave of her hand and a brief order: *"Thank my mother for her kindness and inform her of my success in meeting my new team. Be off."*

Unrolling it, Yuuka's face set into a frown. *"I have never heard of this man,"* she said. *"Is this his failing, or mine?"* Handing Inka the scroll, Yuuka took Tora's hand and began striding towards the 3rd training ground. *"It appears that our teacher has finally arrived. It would be best not to keep him waiting and arrive promptly, so we may assess his skills."*


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Fox cursed out as Taron left without listening, He ran out of the village with the Sachi girl following him, or atleast she thinks it was Sachi. She and Prince followed them.
> 
> "how troublesome, why am i here with you?" Prince said as he followed Fox. The two ninja's in front was in a scuffle then the guy that they were following created a kage bunshin jutsu. Prince chose the one that seemed to be the fake one, for in his opinion Fox can still stop the guy from running away. "i'll follow this one, ill send out a flare if its the real one."
> 
> "wait thats just a bunshin" Fox cried out but she was already too late, prince had already ran off following the bunshin. Fox cursed under her breath. It seemed Taron finally noticed her following him. He stopped and Fox stopped as well. "whatever your thinking Taron, i believe its still too early to leave the village... I wont stop you from planning against the village but i will try to stop you from leaving."



"*It's too late!*" Taron snarled as his body twitched with rage. "*I trusted you enough to let you in AND THEN YOU SPIT IT BACK IN MY FACE!!!*" Taron screamed the last part as he fell to his knees and pulled on his hair.

"*No one hears a word I say,*" He muttered to himself as though fox wasn't there. "*They'll never see the pain inside of me, stabbing me over and over. How could they do this to me? When will they stop trying to hurt me? I have made it through the things others would surely die just watching*"

And with that, Taron got back to his feet and looked past Fox and towards the village barely visable on the horizon.

"*And the oath I take on this day
Is to know that you will be repaid
One day the the sun will die and the night will crawl
Until then, until I see your world implode
I wish you death and suffering
Misery to spare
Time to release your pain
Face the last enemy
I am the last thing you will know
The last thing you will see*"

And with that, Taron turned back to Fox, only ever seeing through her. "*It's too late for me to go back to now. I have too much blood on my hands to be allowed to live in that village.*"

He started walking away, "*Go home Fox.*"

He didn't turn back.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 29, 2009)

*Fox and Taron and the arrival of Shuuhei*



South of Hell said:


> And with that, Taron turned back to Fox, only ever seeing through her. "*It's too late for me to go back to now. I have too much blood on my hands to be allowed to live in that village.*"
> 
> He started walking away, "Go home Fox." He didn't turn back.



Fox sighed heavily "if i need to i'll drag you back to the village. You know i can do it. You are in a complete disadvantage against me" As she said this she was already in front of Taron. Taron's face crunched up. He threw out punches and kicks that dont connect. Fox evaded all of them but never returning any of the attacks. Fox was ready to finish the one sided fight. "How do you think will you survive out there if you cant even beat me?"

Fox quickly stepped back as a kunai was thrusted to where she was standing awhile ago. "yow girl" Fox stepped back and looked up. It was the ninja she fought against before. "you seem to be in a pinch, boy... do you need help?" he asked taron.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2009)

Megumis eyelids fluttered open and saw yuki sitting beside her. She smiled weakly at her and got up.

"My apologies for not being able to see the mission through, something must have hit my head." She touched the top and flinched. "I take it the mission went well?"

Megumi looked around her bed. "Did Koyaiba come?" She said with a little bit of hope in her voice. His actions during the battle with the pirates had been eye opening, "You know he would be such a good friend if he wasn't such a...you know...rascal." She said looking out of the window.

"Anyway, how's grizzly-san? I hope he didn't take any damage during the fight."

------------------------------------------

Dante/Ike. Arkham asylum

Ike, though not part of the Doflamingo pirate crew, had been classed as mildly wrong in the head, and was put in the minimal security wing to get over his nakedness thing.

Ike looked around like a wide eyed puppy as they approached the Arkham island, via boat. His jaw dropped at the spectacle. There were hundreds of guards looking down from the wall, all with kunai and handseals at the ready. They entered a long ravine, with huge rockfaces on either side, the night sky looking like a river as Ike looked up.

The boat stopped and two shinobi made some seals and slammed the ground, releasing the seal on the massive metal doors. Infront of them stood a solitary man with a red jacket, a spotlight on him and a sword pointed up to the sky

"Welcome! To Arkham!" He shouted. "Man, I hate the fact that I don't go anywhere and can't say Dante has arrived." Dante sighed, "I used to love that."

He walked over to the prisoners on the boat.

"Right, well no S classes here, stick the chakra inhibitors on and get them to teir new rooms. Minimal security, lucky you. I'm not even being sarcastic. Honestly, I'm not sure how much good this place does. I think they actually get worse. Anyways at least in min security you have some chance of getting out of here before that happens."

"Excuuuse me sir! Are...are you Hyuuga Dante? You did a promo on my favourite cereal!" Ike said recognising the face

"Hah! wow you actually eat fruit loops? Man I love that stuff! Yeah, that was me, but its banned here cos it makes the inmates hyper. you don't want to see a hyper inmate. Not pretty. Ok I am talking to a naked midget amn't I? That's definitely not pretty. I'm off to perv...I mean check on Ivy..... I love my byakugan." He stared off to a wall and wandered absent mindedly as the guards stuck the chakra inhibitors around the necks of the inmates leaving them with only 10% of the their chakra, any less would be deemed too dangerous. However their hands were tied around the back to prevent any jutsus being done.

Ike was lead through a labryinth of corridors, all with high security measures and checks. He looked down the dark hall which lead to the High security unit and heard a frightening laugh. Ike definitely didn't want to go there. He missed the ocean.

He was put in his cell, which had a comfortable bed and a few books. Ike sighed and then did what he always did when he was bored; spun around in circles until he was dizzy and try and walk in a straight line.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2009)

*With Misuto...*
Misuto slowly awakens on the Skark skin lined bed of his room. The frame of the bed is made from the bones of a giant killer whale. His entire bedroom is painted blood red and the skulls of various sea creatures, hunting trophies, hang from the ceiling. Spray painted on the wall overlooking Misuto's beds are the words...

Hear ther bee motherfuckin Sharks an Drakons to! 

Spelling has never been one of his strong suits, but he usually gets the curse words right. Misuto yawns and rolls over onto his side to face someone who in his opinion is the hottest Mist Kunoichi that he hasn't had the pleasure of killing yet. Isane Orinoko lays beside Misuto and smiles at him. Misuto stares at the area where her left eye used to be, now just a mass of old scar tissue. Most would consider it a flaw however for Misuto the scar only makes her more beautiful, offsetting her otherwise perfect features and making them that much more perfect. Plus Misuto likes scars, he's got plenty of them himself.   

"Hiya honey!" he tells her, grinning and revealing his two rows of pearl white Shark's teeth.

"Morning Killer," she responds with a chuckle, "Had fun last night?" she asks him. 

Misuto nods and reaches over towards the nightstand next to his bed, "Oh yeah but we didn't get to the good part," he says with a smirk. Misuto grabs a serrated Kunai off the nightstand and points it at Isane's good right eye. 

"Let's make you even prettier," Misuto sneers before digging the kunai into her right eyesocket. 

Misuto suddenly awakens in his bed...alone, no Isane, and no pleasant eye gouging to pass the time. Instead he lays back in a full body cast. The result of his marathon of destruction and carnage in the battle with the Ninja Pirates. "Fuck that was a good dream!" he exclaims, beating his casted arm over his face. 
_
"Misuto are you cheating on me?"_ an ethereal female voice asks him. 

Misuto tilts his body to his right to face , his giant meat cleaver sword, which lays beside him in bed. 

A face of shock and outrage appears on Misuto's face, "Oh no babe I'd never cheat on you!" he pleads with Tina, wrapping his arms around the blade and kissing the handle. 

*BABOOOM! *

Suddenly the door to Misuto's room busts open. Niri Hoshigake, Misuto's mother stands at the doorway with a giant zanpakutou style sword in her grip. She stares at her son with a look of pure contempt. 

"What are you doing?" she hisses at him. "You are supposed to be training!"  

"Don't you know how to fuckin' knock!?!" Misuto roars at her. Niri responds by rushing at him with her sword unfurled. Misuto quickly rips himself out of his full body cast and grabs up Tina, nosediving through his bedroom window just as his mother begins slicing up his bed in a frenetic tornado of destruction. His mother will continue to chase after him all the way to the Great Mist Lake. A good warm up exercise by any measure in her opinion.

*Mist Team 4...*
The real Isane Orinoko frowns as she reads the mission detail of the creature who's skull they are supposed to take...

She looks at her two new teammates and smiles at them brightly, "I'll just let you two fine strapping lads handle this one while I support from the sidelines," she whispers at them.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 29, 2009)

*Lyra Sunameko; Library of Kings; Kirigakure*

_Library of Kings: A Hidden library that spans the entire radius of the Mist Village. It lies beneath the village itself hidden in a plethora of Labyrinths and catacombs. It is rumored that The Library of Kings is the most comprehensive as well as expansive collection of History and Information throughout the entire Ninja World. Only those of High Ranking status within the Mist may access it._

"Ughh this is boring" Lyra complained in a hushed tone, Her body slouched over as she looked around the mausoleum of books. The astutely dressed man peers into a large book dividing it in half quickly finding the page he was looking for in moments. "Ughhh Borrriinnngg" Lyra moaned out loudly trying to catch the bald man's attention as she dramatically threw her head back resting it against the seat. *"Be quiet"* The Professor spoke with authority in his voice.

The Mizukage thought it'd be best that she kept under strict guard after the events that unfolded during the Pirate mission. Though Arlong feared none he knew he couldn't risk losing Lyra through some policital diplomacy. She had spent four days with the man under severe watch and it was hell. Though the only perks were that she actually got to sleep in a nice comfy bed along with gormet food and brand new clothes. *"Sanbi Girl"* The Professor keeping his eyes on the page. "STOP CALLING ME THAT!" Lyra called out.

During the four days together it was the only thing Professor badass had called her. *"We shall try the art of Forecalling"* Badass said placing down the heavy book on the rusted metal table in front of them. "Forecalling?" Lyra repeated to herself confused. *"We're going to contact the Sanbi"* Badass said prepping himself for the procedure. Lyra remembered the beast that had spoken to her back at the ship. It's ominous chakra still scares her till this day. "NO WAY! THERES NO WAY I'M TALKING TO --" 

*BAMM!*

Badass sunk his fist into Lyra's abdomen rendering her unconscious.

An Hour later Lyra began to stir, Awaking to find herself covered in numerous tribal marks that stretch out into a circle. "What the?" Lyra thought to herself as she struggled to sit up. Her body still ached from the blow, Her abdomen feeling as if it had been hit with a boulder. Badass stood to the side finishing the last of the markings. "What are you doing?" Lyra said weakly. *"It begins"* Badass thought looking at the girl as he formed a handsign. *"ENTER YOU'RE MIND!"* His yell envoking a reaction in the girl.

Her pupils dilate as her head slumped down. Her mind drifts off into that world...The world inside...


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sachi/Woods outside Konoha*​

Sachi opened her eyes as night began to fall over the sky. For a moment, her mind was blissfully blank of all that had happened to her: the only thought that appeared was a brief wishing for a more comfortable mattress. But memory slowly returned, and her mouth set itself in a frown as she struggled to her feet, kneeling against the cold ground. _He got away! He killed my mother and I didn't do anything. I couldn't save her. I couldn't even avenge her!_ After succumbing to another brief coughing fit, she straightened up and looked around at her surroundings. Taron was long gone, and the area seemed to be deserted. Turning back towards Konoha, she began the 10 km walk, traveling much slower than when she had first given chase. Although every step sent a jolt of pain lancing through her, Sachi grit her teeth, refusing to cry.

By the time she arrived at Konoha, it had to have been over 6 hours since she'd left. Hobbling through the gates, she leaned against a building wall to catch her breath. When a shadowy chuunin guard loomed over her and scooped her up, Sachi barely even stirred. Carrying her to the hospital, Sachi slept through the gentle cleaning of her wounds, and even the insertion of an IV. It was only 45 minutes later that she awoke. Her mouth dry, she sat up in bed and gulped down a glass of water on the table next to her. _Mother..._ She wouldn't cry. She couldn't. Swinging her unsteady legs over the side of the bed, she walked to the doorframe only to be stopped by a rather elderly looking nurse. *"You can't leave, darling."* The woman said. *"Not until you've passed your check-up and signed out, and that won't be till tomorrow at the earliest. We want to make sure there's not internal bleeding."*

Sachi shook her head. *"I don't want to leave yet,"* she said. *"I want to know what's going to happen to him. The boy who left."* The nurse hesitated, then smiled gently.* "There's a team of jounin going after him. Don't worry--one of our own from this hospital is going to be leading it. Minori-sama is a great ninja, and he won't escape her. He'll be brought to justice, don't worry."* Guiding Sachi back to the bed, she handed her a few pills to swallow and stroked her forehead as she fell asleep. *"Don't worry. Tomorrow you can see your father. He's going to be fine. And then you can go...back home."* Sachi fell asleep, almost at peace. Or as close as she would ever be again.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 29, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Fox sighed heavily "if i need to i'll drag you back to the village. You know i can do it. You are in a complete disadvantage against me" As she said this she was already in front of Taron. Taron's face crunched up. He threw out punches and kicks that dont connect. Fox evaded all of them but never returning any of the attacks. Fox was ready to finish the one sided fight. "How do you think will you survive out there if you cant even beat me?"
> 
> Fox quickly stepped back as a kunai was thrusted to where she was standing awhile ago. "yow girl" Fox stepped back and looked up. It was the ninja she fought against before. "you seem to be in a pinch, boy... do you need help?" he asked taron.



"*Tch,*" Taron scoffed he pulled his hand up to his arm. He could tell the bleeding had stopped by now. "*There is no way you can bring me back now, you forced me to do this.*" His mind dwelled on the betrayal he had been dealt in the hostpital.

"*Go home Fox." *Taron told her again, his voice betraying the emotions running through his head.

And with that, he turned around. As he and Shuuhei walked away, Taron could hear the girl leaping away. He could easily tell that she was upset.

Once again, the guilty conscious he tried to grasp wasn't there.

As soon as the two started walking away, Shuuhei tried to make a conversation.

"Hey kid, whats--"

"*Shut up," *He cut the man off. Shuuhei was about to shout in protest but Taron held his hand up to his face.

"*Did you even feel that?" *He muttered. "*The massive chakra spike?"*

"Yeah, what about the- oh."

"*I would say Jounin level atleast, possibly more than one." *And with that Taron ripped off the bandage on his right arm. By now the wound had closed but it was still hard to move the fingers on that hand. 

"*Fuck that Hokage mobilises fast." *He muttered as he leapt for a rabbit that had just come into a clearing.

"What are you catching the rabbit for?"

Taron continued muttering to himself as he tied the bloodied bandage around the rabbits neck. "*He's got a team of Jounin  after me. If the Hokage is smart, he hired that Jounin who is famous for hunting kids who has no trouble with killing them if need be."*

"Jounin!? I didn't sign up for this!!!"

Taron then threw a Kunai towards the rabbit and purposely hit it's ear. The thing sped off as fast as it's legs could carry it.

"*That should bide us some time," *He muttered as he started racing east. "*They know that I was injurred and they would do the most logical thing of following where the blood went." *

Taron turned his head towards  the man who was following him looking back uncertainly.

"*Youre a pirate right?" *Taron asked as the harbour became visable. "*Want to comandeer a ship?"*

Shuuhei's grin became as manical as his own.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 29, 2009)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Konohagakure*

The Festival preparations continued as the Sand Genin walked through the streets every which way they're were people in a festive mood. "This village is weird" Harei thought to himself as he strolled by a candy shop where the owner was giving out samples. Walking up towards the man he looked at the tray. It was coated in a spiral design, Ranging from Orange and red. The colors look promising but would the taste live up to it? *"Want one little boy?"* The store owner said.

Harei thought what the heck, Konoha cuisine couldn't be that bad. The sand trailed up to the tray taking on and flicking into his mouth. You'd think the shop keeper would be shocked but due to the number of genin who visit his shop in a regular basis and some jounin (Blue Regard) he's not all that shocked by weird people, Rather hes more bothered by the normal. The taste was horrid akin to that of rotten meat, Spitting it out Harei wiped his tongue hoping to rid the flavor from his mouth.

"Thats horrible old man" Harei complained as the Sand patted his back trying to return oxygen into his lungs. *"It's pot roast candy Hardhahaha"* The man laughed a voracious laughed grabbing his huge belly. After spending minutes trying to wipe the taste from his mouth Harei continued to wander the streets until finally he encounter Ryoumo who had been discharged from the hospital. "Well Well if it isnt Hothead" He said walking towards her.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sachi/Konoha Hospital*​
When Sachi awoke the next morning, it was to the sounds of the village readying itself for the upcoming festival. Lying in bed, she gazed out her small window at the blue sky._ How can everything just continue going on, even with all I've lost? The world...truly doesn't wait for anyone, or any pain. How cruel._ Sitting up and resting against the headboard, she occupied herself with planning out her day, drowning out any grief with cold rationality._ I have to see father and make sure he's okay. I need to make sure there aren't any messages from Azumo-sama about a mission. And I need to fix the house. And then I have....I have to see where they took mother's body. A funereal will need to be arranged._ Walking down the cold tile hallways of the hospital, Sachi stopped in front of the door with her father's name on the clipboard hanging from it. Knocking once, she entered and walked over to where he lay, pale against his white sheets.

*"Daddy,"* she whispered, holding his hand. *"I'm so sorry. It was all my fault. I brought that boy home...and I couldn't protect you or Mommy, even though I'm supposed to be a ninja. I'm a soldier of the Leaf, but I couldn't..."* Her father opened his eyes and crinkled his lips in what she supposed was a smile. *"Sachi-chan, it isn't your fault. Who could have known...? You didn't know who that boy was; you were only trying to be kind. But you're okay, aren't you? He didn't hurt you?"* For a moment Sachi considered confessing her wild pursuit of Taron to her father, but the memory only brought the taste of shame to her mouth. She would never burden her father again...not until she could bring him Taron's head as a gift. That would be the only way she could ever prove herself worthy of his love again. *"I'm fine, Daddy."* She said, and he smiled again at her words. *"Your mother...?" *he asked. *"I haven't seen her, and they won't let me leave this room."* Sachi lowered her eyes, hoping her father didn't see the flash of pain and grief in them. *"She's in another ward,"* Sachi said. *"I was just going to see her after you. I will...I will deliver your words to her."* After kissing her father on the cheek, Sachi walked the long steps to the morgue, where her mother's body lay. After being informed that as a civilian killed by a rouge ninja, her mother's burial would be provided for by the village and would be in two weeks, Sachi left the room, barely able to restrain herself from sprinting out of the hospital back to her house-that-was-no-longer-home. 

After scrubbing the wooden floors free of bloodstains, and dipping into her savings account to hire a glassmaker to fix the window Taron had broken, Sachi looked about the small apartment. Perhaps it was wrong of her...but she knew she could no longer live here. Something vital had broken within her, but something stronger had also planted a seed. This place...was a life she no longer belonged to. She had only brought loss and death here. Tramping up to her room, she packed all her clothes and personal items before leaving and locking the door behind her. Pack slung over her shoulder, she walked a few streets down to the shadier part of town, where a two-room apartment could be rented cheap, if you survived living there. After fierce haggling with the landlord (that may or may not have ended with her pulling a kunai), Sachi dropped her suitcase on the floor of her new bedroom and started carving seals into the windowsills and stringing wire traps from all the doors. She would make this place her haven, her fortress. No one would ever be able to take anyone or anything she loved from her again.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2009)

Agito was so excited to learn his first Wood Style jutsu that he was already reading one of the scrolls as he walked through the streets of Konoha that was decorated for the upcoming festival. " 'Concentrate on the focus point with your chakra in complete tranquility',...sounds a little confusing, but I should be able to get it in no time if I keep reading through it," he spoke to himself as he read the scroll, although he couldn't see where he was going Agito had been around the village enough times to know where he was without looking. About twelve feet away he heard a voice that he was unfamiliar with and looked to who it was. To his surprise it was a sand ninja that was talking to Ryoumo, "whats a Sand Ninja doing here?" He pondered to himself to why he would be here, but then he noticed the village was decorated with beautiful colors, "the festival is coming and I didn't notice!" 

The boy had been distracted with learning a new technique that he didn't realize that the annual festival was coming, "I have to get to work quickly!" He yelled out running around trying to prepare the village for the festival, "I'm such a fool I deserve to be stabbed one-hundred times for this!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 29, 2009)

> *Mist Team 4...*
> The real Isane Orinoko frowns as she reads the mission detail of the creature who's skull they are supposed to take...
> 
> She looks at her two new teammates and smiles at them brightly, "I'll just let you two fine strapping lads handle this one while I support from the sidelines," she whispers at them.


 Koutetsu blinked. ?But we?re a team aren?t we? Teams should do things together!? He smiled. ?We should fight this thing together and then, we might be able to take it down rather quickly! I don?t think it could be that hard to beat up, right? Nothing could be that tough!? He tried to win the team over and get everyone to help out. In truth though, he?d much rather feed the idiots to the beast. Judging from the stories about Maximo, he?d kill them all if one failed. Koutetsu was not going to die because this woman was too frightened of her own shadow to battle a beast. 

?Hurry.? Maximo raised his axe. ?Right right! Hurrying along then!? Koutetsu began to push his teammates into the woods, fearing for his life. ?I thought he?d kill us all.? 
He let out a deep sigh as they got further in. ?Please, let?s work together! I?m afraid of what will happen if we fail?? He rubbed the back of his head and looked at the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2009)

*Mist Team 4...*


InfIchi said:


> Koutetsu blinked. “But we’re a team aren’t we? Teams should do things together!” He smiled. “We should fight this thing together and then, we might be able to take it down rather quickly! I don’t think it could be that hard to beat up, right? Nothing could be that tough!” He tried to win the team over and get everyone to help out. In truth though, he’d much rather feed the idiots to the beast. Judging from the stories about Maximo, he’d kill them all if one failed. Koutetsu was not going to die because this woman was too frightened of her own shadow to battle a beast.
> 
> “Hurry.” Maximo raised his axe. “Right right! Hurrying along then!” Koutetsu began to push his teammates into the woods, fearing for his life. “I thought he’d kill us all.”
> He let out a deep sigh as they got further in. “Please, let’s work together! I’m afraid of what will happen if we fail…” He rubbed the back of his head and looked at the ground.



Isane sighs inwardly at Koutetsu's insistence that they all go traipsing into the woods after some dangerous beast. Right I'll just walk up to the monster and kindly ask it for its skull she thinks to herself grimly...how troublesome this is. I could be on a sunny beach right now, working on my tan, flirting with some cute guys, but noooo, I get stuck with the psycho axe wielding sensei from hell. 

As Koutetsu pushes them forward away from their borderline, no correction, full blown insane Sensei, she looks at the boy and pats him on the back with a knowing smirk, "Listen...Koutetsu. I don't know if you realized this but you're a prized weapon because of what you carry inside your body and the Mizukage would probably blow a gasket if that madman killed you," she says with a wink, referring to his Jinchuuriki status. . 

"Also I used to be a pretty important person myself as well," she adds in a low voice, leaving out the details of her royal parentage as the daughter of the former, now dead, Mist Daimyo. 

Suddenly Maximo appears behind them like some kind of movie monster, "WHY ARE YOU ALL BLABBERING?! LESS TALK MORE RUNNING?!", he roars, swinging his axe at them in a wide swooping circle.

Isane and her teammates duck down at the last second, barely avoiding getting their necks chopped off. "Okay I clearly misjudged his insanity!" Isane exclaims as she races into the woods as if the devil is chasing her.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 30, 2009)

*Team Minori*

*Minori/Konoha Hospital*

She had saw everything the boy had done up until escaping the hospital. She saw the boy suddenly run out the room and burst through the front door of the hospital. The nurse only gave more detail into what Minori had already saw. "Th-th-that boy suddenly attacked and put a k-kunai to my th-th-thorat!" The visibly shaken nurse explain to Minori as she helped her off the ground. According to her story the two genin Taron and Fox had been in the room fixing up Taron's injuried arm when she walked in. Suddenly he had pounced on her putting a kunai to her throat and then ran off.

*"Minori-sama!"* She looked up expecting another one of the medical ninja in the hospital, but to her surprise it was a chunin. The leaf chunin bowed respectivly as he handed Minori the note in his hand. *"The Hokage has assigned to lead a squad on an urgent mission. As I'm pretty sure you know it's about the kid that attacked one of your nurses"* The chunin explained handing Minori the note. She took the note in her hand with a firm grip as she began to open it. Only does who truly knew Minori could see the small gleam of fire that danced in her eyes.

The note read:

*Spoiler*: __ 



_*Assigned Team*
*Team Minori
Captain: Minori Fujibayashi *
*Blue Regard*
*Rukia Ruuta*
*Albel Fujibayashi*

*Mission Title:* Genin Retrieval
*Area: *Konohagakure, Fire Country
*Rank:* A
*Description:* You've been assigned the mission of finding and capturing Taron Hitori. He has gone as far as to attack civilians and seems to plan to leave the village. His body like any other Ninja from the leaf contains precious secrets, With the addition of his crime it is my Duty as Hokage to announce. Should you find Taron and he is unwilling to come back...The Use of Deadly Force has been Authorized.​_



The note was all Minori needed as she walked toward her office. She entered her office to see a smiling Azumo who's smile faded when she saw the look in Minori's eyes. "I"m guessing...to come back later yes?" She asked as she stood up and exited the room. She silently watched Azumo walk out silently thanking her for not asking any questions. Minori prepared herself as she tossed her long white coat into her chair. She put on a blood red tank top with the same colored tactical sweat pants. She exited the room snatching  the same colored jonin vest off the coat rack putting it on, but not zipping it up prefering to leave it unzip.

Minori made her way to Sousuke's room this time just walking in without knocking. Rukia and Sousuke looked up in surprise and immediately took note of her serious expression. "Rukia...the Hokage has assigned us a mission with me as leader" Was all the details she gave as she threw her the letter from the Hokage. "I want you to hurry up we're leaving from the gate in 5 minutes don't be late" She said as she exited the room on her way toward the gate.

*Albel*

He had been the first to arrive at the gate seeing as...he was already there when received the info about the mission. A simple smirk appeared on his plage face as he traced a nearby tree with his clawed gauntlet hand. Though it was rare not to see them agreeing or even getting along. Albel and Minori when giving a common goal were very dangerous when they were in tandem with one another. His smirk grew wider as he sensed his sister arrive on the scene.

"Ah, your really serious to sport that red jonin outfit. I guess you honed in on the deadly force part of the note" He said locking eyes with her.

"You...do know me...don't you Albel?"

*5 minutes later*

The jonin squad had assembled as Minori stood at the head of the squad. "Now I'm pretty sure I don't need to brief anyone on what we need to do, but I'll repeat a certain part of the note just incase. If the genin...Taron...refuses to come back and even raises arms against us...deadly force is to be used. Even if he's just a kid...deadly force *is* authorized to be used". The medical kunoichi didn't even look back as she raised her hand up in the air and gave the signal.

"MOVE OUT!" The jonin's lept into the trees and began their pursuit.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mist Team 4...*
> 
> 
> Isane sighs inwardly at Koutetsu's insistence that they all go traipsing into the woods after some dangerous beast. Right I'll just walk up to the monster and kindly ask it for its skull she thinks to herself grimly...how troublesome this is. I could be on a sunny beach right now, working on my tan, flirting with some cute guys, but noooo, I get stuck with the psycho axe wielding sensei from hell.
> ...



?I.. appreciate what you said, but I don?t think he cares much for me even if I?m a weapon of the mist.? He sweatdropped as the team rushed deeper into the woods. Despite the way he came off, Koutetsu actually didn?t like being a Jin that much, It was a chore to him. Not so much because he bears the responsibility of the beast, but because he has to put up with the beasts attitude. It?s irritating, if there was a way to silence it and keep its powers he?d gladly do that instead. 

He was gifted with enhanced senses thanks to the beast, these senses had saved him a time or two as a kid as well, the ability to smell out food sources was one of the most important ones he needed. But these abilities had grown into something more once he?d become a ninja, they?d become an invaluable tool for detecting near by enemies. Though, his senses were not honed to peak, they were above average though. 

?I think we?ll be-?Before he could speak anything else a large centipede burst through the forest. It was very low to the ground, not very tall, but in length it was at least forty feet if not more. ?That?s? big?.? Koutetsu gulped as the centipede slowly raised up into the air.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2009)

_*Mist Team...*_
Isane feels the hairs on her arms stand on end as she sees the giant centipede crashing through the trees towards them. She can't help but stare at all those tiny little slimy legs, and those huge bulbous black eyes, as it rears upwards into the air. A face of revulsion breaks out on her face. 

She let's out a grunt and shudders involuntarily in disgust as if there are tiny bugs crawling all over her body. It's not that she's afraid of bugs, but pretty much anything with that many legs blown up like fifty times in size is bound to be disgusting. 

"Ugh! It's ginormous! Why is everything in this forest bigger then normal?!" she groans. The Centipede raises half of its length up into the air and crashes down onto the three Genin. They each dive away as the Centipede lands with tremendous impact. 

Isane snap rolls several meters off to the creature's right side and in one fluid motion hurls a dozen shuriken at it with both hands, "Get out of here ya big lug!" she exclaims, hoping that the shuriken will dig deep and cause it to flee in pain. 

*CLANK! CLANK! CLANK!*

Each of the shuriken ricochet off of the giant Centipede's hide making a sound akin to metal hitting metal. Isane's right eye twitches for a second and her jaw drops. The centipede suddenly roars in anger and begins rolling around back and forth across the ground, like a giant rolling pin.

Isane leaps away as fast as she can and dives behind the safety of a large Oak tree. "I believe in you guys!" she shouts at her teammates, smiling at them and waving them the thumbs up sign from behind the tree. 

"Hugs and kisses all around after you kill that thing!"

"I didn't sign up for bug hunting..." she adds under her breath. Her specialty is genjutsu and she's just no good against something that big and dumb.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 30, 2009)

*Fox Inuzuka waits for the Jounin Team*

Fox was on the verge of following however she could already tell that it was too late. The pursuit had already lasted 30 minutes, knowing that crazy ass Hokage, he would have already sent a pursuit team, and it would probably consists of Jounins. As she pondered for awhile, her suspicions were correct when she sensed a rather disturbing smell and sounds from where they came from, and she could already feel the bloodlust. It was creeping into her skin. 

"tch" Fox exclaimed as she felt the presence, things was already out of hand right now, if she stayed she would be in a lot of trouble and she would be interrogated to no end, however if she ran and went back to the village, she would be in quite a predicament afterwards. She weighed her choices, well she will have to make sure that she was innocent first. She understood the feelings of Taron so she couldn't bring herself to tell the pursuers where he went. Besides this was massively an overkill, a whole group of jounins pursuing a lone genin. What the fuck was the Hokage thinking, fox thought to herself.

She went back a few meters away from where her and Taron met, the crazy hokage was no idiot, he would have sent a sensor or a tracker to track down Taron, even a team of jounin would be lost if they didn't have a tracker or sensor. If the jounin team had a tracker like her or a hyuuga then it would be massively hard for Taron and the chuunin to escape from them however if it was a sensor then it would be easier, sensors need to stop and check out the surrounding area's chakra and if she could buy taron and the chuunin even 5 minutes the sensor would have a hard time locating those two's chakra, However for that to happen first she needed to make an excuse on why she can't follow Taron's scent. Fox told Kiba to follow Taron's scent and the dog arfed at her and went.

Kiba followed the scent of Taron until the scent of blood and the scent of the body was cut into two directions. Kiba looked around and followed the scent of blood, a few minutes of following the scent he found that the bandage that his master put into Taron's wound was wrapped into a rabbit that was bleeding blood from its ear. Kiba whimpered and looked back and forth a bit confused. Then remebering his master's order. He went back to where Fox was.

When Kiba arrived and went back to Fox's shoulder, he narrated what he found in his dog language. It seemed that Taron wasn't a complete idiot, however something so trivial like that wouldn't work on Inuzuka Clan members since obviously the scent of the body weighs more chance that it was the real thing. However if the scent of the body was a kage bunshin and the scent of blood with something else is a henge, it would be quite something else. However she didn't need to tell that to the jounin team. Other Trackers would have split up and followed the two scents to make sure that the two ends were clear, the power of the jounin team would be halved but that would still be overkill against a genin, but atleast they would have enough time to run away by then.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 30, 2009)

*Prince and Fox Tactics (very important for the jounin team to read this)*

Prince shadowed the kage bunshin for awhile, the bunshin was running of in a different way than where Fox and the real Taron was heading. After a few minutes of pursuit Prince sighed and decided to go back to where they were, this was massively troublesome. He was a sand ninja, not a konoha ninja, this was definitely not one of the things of his "to do" list. However his good nature had backfired on him this time and he have to help a friend in need. Afterall he rarely gets a friend. Harei was a friend, or more like a boyfriend in the near future, Kurohara was more like a robot than a person so he doesn't know if the guy even knows what friend means. Niraishi was missing, he wasn't really a friend but he did become his teammate before so somekind of acquaintance maybe.

"phua!!! This is really troublesome. Why am I doing this? Its not like its gonna be a mission completed afterwards." However eventhough he thought this, he was still following the guy's bunshin, the bunshin was throwing kunai's at him now, he easily deflected them and evaded them, the guy was obviously not very good at this stuff. "he's probably a genjutsu user kind. sigh..."

After a few more minutes of pursuit his patience ran out and he inwardly thought that Fox should have been able to talk to that guy already. He stopped after a few steps and he was mildly surprised when he saw the pirate ninja that they fought in the pirate ship. Prince went silent and looked at what the ninja pirate was doing, he was cleaning up his mess and afterwards the clearing where he ate was clean, so unusually clean that even if you knew he was there before, you would never thought so. This guy was used to hiding his presence, how dangerous.

Prince followed the Pirate ninja towards a clearing, and he gasped silently as he saw the two genins, Fox and Taron. He kept silent as the exchange went on. Afterwards, Fox went back towards Konoha and Prince followed the two ninja's that was moving away. He followed them a few ways off however he had to stop following them when the two ninja's picked up their pace and ran off at full speed. 

"tch, damn it." Prince cursed as he went back, not far from where the place he left Fox, she was still there. Prince dropped from the trees and looked at Fox. "I didn't continue following the bunshin and i tried following the pirate ninja and Taron however they picked up their pace and i wont have a chance if i follow them too far. So what should we do now Fox?" I can tell that some jounin's are already coming to where we are. It would be a hassle... Prince stopped talking as Fox held out her hand.

"We tell them nothing, it's not Taron's fault he had to leave the village. We will help him escape." Fox said, and with that said Prince's mouth hang open and blurted out. "what are you talking about? Are you hearing what your saying?"

"We won't be actively helping, we'll just tell them the details of what happened right now however we will just conceal the information that we know." Fox said and then looked at Prince "Please help me, I know your good at strategy and everything regarding that, when we were teamed up your quick thinking and tactics helped us out.

Prince thought about all the information that they currently have, yes there was a way to help the fleeing ninja's without the two of them being caught in the crossfire or them being said as betrayers as well. He huffed and nodded his head "All right i'll help you, This is What we have to do: When the jounin team arrives here im pretty sure that one of them will have to be either a sensor or a tracker. With that Fox nodded her head, she had zeroed in on that possibility already. 

"Also they will suspect us because we were last seen with Taron, however we do have a good reason on why, we will tell them that I followed Taron and you guys because I saw him attack a civilian, of course this will save me but not you. You were last seen with Taron in the hospital when he attacked someone correct?" Fox nodded at this, Prince was good alright, he had already deduced what happened in the hospital eventhough he wasn't there. 

"that's right he attacked a nurse then." Fox said, Prince nodded at her and continued. "You will have to tell them why he attacked the nurse, and also you just tell them that you followed him because of it. Not only that, but he also attacked a genin, named sachi or some other. Now the biggest problem would be that why we stopped here and not follow them since we have a tracker, you and we do outnumber him 2 to 1, whatever happens we don't tell them about the chuunin that helped him escape, because then we would be in much deeper shit on why we know him"

At that Fox vehemently nodded, that's right they would be suspected more if they miraculously know about the chuunin, and not only that, the jounins wouldnt be too happy in knowing that two genins let a pirate escape from the pirate ship to Konoha land, The repurcussions would be too big to contemplate at this point in time. "And last but not least, The trail is cut into three. The real trail of the chuunin and taron, the bunshin trail of taron and the trail of blood. We will have to act stumped on this trail and let them do the rest. With this much trail even if they have a sensor it would take him sometime to figure things out and that would be enough time for those two to escape" Prince finally concluded. "although i have no idea why you're letting them escape, i'll trust you at this time."

"thanks, Prince... Fox sighed slightly and said "i just feel like it was my fault on pushing Taron to leave."

Prince looked at her for awhile then decided somethings on his head, yeh, he had pretty much solved the whole story now "I won't ask you anything about it, but I'll tell you right now, you are different from him." Prince said and at that, Fox looked at him and smiled. "you better not let Harei hear you say that, he might get jealous at me, hahaha"


----------



## migukuni (Dec 30, 2009)

*Shuuhei's Long Day*



South of Hell said:


> "*Youre a pirate right?" *Taron asked as the harbour became visible. "*Want to comandeer a ship?"*
> 
> Shuuhei's grin became as manical as his own.



Shuuhei stood up from where he was cleaning and heard a slight ruckus in the right, he could tell as well that someone was spying on him from the left. He was able to glimpse at the guy a little, it was the handsome little ninja from the ship. He chuckled slightly wondering what he could do to that little ninja, he laughed a bit loudly as his thoughts went to not so decent thoughts. Shuuhei heard the ruckus again and decided to check it out. He silently crept to where the ruckus was.

Shuuhei leapt up to the trees and looked down, coincidentally what he saw down there was the genin that he had fought in the ship. He inwardly laughed, the two genins that fought him in the ship were here in this very place, one was behind him and the other in front of him. The female genin, he believed the name was Fox was totally dominating the other male genin, the gap between the two were obvious, the male had no chance of winning, his winning chance was zero. Fox still had that blindfold in her eyes, and he wondered why the male ninja was trying to swipe at it, if his intuition was correct, this guy is probably a genjutsu user. He would be quite useful to him in the long run. Shuuhei looked at the scene for awhile until he finally decided that helping out now wouldn't be too bad.

Fox quickly stepped back as a kunai was thrusted to where she was standing awhile ago. "yow girl" Fox stepped back and looked up. It was the ninja she fought against before. "you seem to be in a pinch, boy... do you need help?" he asked the male genin. 

*"Tch,"* the male genin scoffed the genin pulled his hand up to his other arm. He seemed to be checking his arm *"There is no way you can bring me back now, you forced me to do this."*

*"Go home Fox."* the genin told her again, his voice was quite silent and almost uninterested, and with that, he turned around. Shuuhei looked at the girl for awhile, then the girl mouthed out "take care of my friend" At that Shuuhei was a bit confused, that girl was quite skillful he thought to himself as the female left.

Shuuhei steared the kid away from the other ninja's hiding place, he went out first and the kid followed him, after a few seconds Shuuhei thought that asking his name was part of his right as his saviour. "Hey kid, whats--"

*"Shut up,"* He cut him off. Shuuhei was about to shout in protest and beat the frigging kid into a pulp but the kid held his hand up to his face.

*"Did you even feel that?"* the kid muttered. *"The massive chakra spike?"*

"Yeah, what about the- oh."

*"I would say Jounin level atleast, possibly more than one."* And with that the kid ripped off the bandage on his right arm. *"Fuck that Hokage mobilises fast."* He muttered as he leapt for a rabbit that had just come into a clearing.

"What are you catching the rabbit for?"

The kid continued muttering to himself as he tied the bloodied bandage around the rabbits neck. *"He's got a team of Jounin after me. If the Hokage is smart, he hired that Jounin who is famous for hunting kids who has no trouble with killing them if need be."*

"Jounin!? I didn't sign up for this!!!" Shuuhei said but inwardly he was laughing, oh yes this was sooo cool, he always wanted to fight someone stronger than him, and also a jounin who is famous for hunting kids and killing them if need be, that was the kind of person he would really like to kill, someone like that no-good proxy captain of his needs to die.

the kid then threw a Kunai towards the rabbit and purposely hit it's ear. The thing sped off as fast as it's legs could carry it. "That should bid us some time," He muttered as he started racing east. "They know that I was injurred and they would do the most logical thing of following where the blood went." 

*"Youre a pirate right?" *Taron asked as the harbour became visable. *"Want to comandeer a ship?"*

Shuuhei grinned this kid was a rather sharp one, he was right, this guy would be useful for him in the long run. "tell me your name kid! Our first stop will be wave country, by the way kid, killing kids and civilians unless necessary is a no go. Though i wont stop you if we are attacked by bandits and bounty hunters."

*... Taron's the name and why the fuck can i not kill to my heart's content?"* Taron scowled at him.

"Coz you'll be labeled weak if you attack helpless people, not to mention it will cause a ruckus." Shuuhei told him "I'm sure you wouldn't want to be called weak now do you?"

Taron scowled at him and kept silent. Shuuhei just laughed and went down from the covers of the trees in the outskirts of the harbor that they had spied. Shuuhei hid his sword inside his hakama and ripped a part of his inner shirt that he was wearing. He wrapped it around his nose and mouth, then he told Taron to do the same, the kid was a bit unsettled, like he didn't wanna do it, but he complied. "this way, we wont be easily discovered." 

The two of them roamed around the harbor for awhile until Shuuhei spotted a rather decent boat, it wasn't extremely big and it was rather plain, it was probably a black market boat from what he can tell. Atleast if that was the boat he was gonna get, killing black market guys who tried to stop them wouldn't be too bad, afterall black market guys arent exactly good. The ship was just right and looked very durable, it could probably hold around 6 or 7 people, it seemed more like made for a trading that anything else
the ship looks like this except cooler:
 Shuuhei went towards the ship and Taron followed him. He spied some guys who was looking at them oddly. Shuuhei grinned, he was right the owner of the ship was probably bandits of somekind. When they were near the stairs towards the ship a burly guy stood in front of them "what do you guys want?"

"I want your ship so will everyone please get out?" Shuuhei said smiling, and the burly guy got a throbbing vein in his temple "yeah sure you can, please use it to your hearts content... IS THAT WHAT YOU THINK IM GONNA SAY? HUUUUHHHH???"

*"cant we just kill them?* Taron said behind him, the guy was obviously edgy already and was itching for a fight. Shuuhei grinned wider as the other man around was advancing at them menacingly. Shuuhei drew out the sword he hid under his hakama.

"well if you insist Taron-kun, please kill to your hearts content." With that said Taron's smile was so wide that it could be seen even under the covering on his nose.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 30, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Shuuhei stood up from where he was cleaning and heard a slight ruckus in the right, he could tell as well that someone was spying on him from the left. He was able to glimpse at the guy a little, it was the handsome little ninja from the ship. He chuckled slightly wondering what he could do to that little ninja, he laughed a bit loudly as his thoughts went to not so decent thoughts. Shuuhei heard the ruckus again and decided to check it out. He silently crept to where the ruckus was.
> 
> Shuuhei leapt up to the trees and looked down, coincidentally what he saw down there was the genin that he had fought in the ship. He inwardly laughed, the two genins that fought him in the ship were here in this very place, one was behind him and the other in front of him. The female genin, he believed the name was Fox was totally dominating the other male genin, the gap between the two were obvious, the male had no chance of winning, his winning chance was zero. Fox still had that blindfold in her eyes, and he wondered why the male ninja was trying to swipe at it, if his intuition was correct, this guy is probably a genjutsu user. He would be quite useful to him in the long run. Shuuhei looked at the scene for awhile until he finally decided that helping out now wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> ...



Bunshin

The bunshin of Taron's fled as fast as it could away from the approaching Suna boy. '_Fuck getting popped now, I got too much shit I need to do_' The clone threw a couple of strategicly placed kunai that he estimated would be best for slowing the boy down. Aiming at the boy would be useless because he would easily dodge.

After a while, the Nara lost interest and eventually stopped following.

Land of Waves

"well if you insist Taron-kun, please kill to your hearts content."

With that, ripped the cloth of his face. (()) He wanted them to see death before they became aquainted. Taron then ripped kunai out of the holder so fast that his hands were a blur of motion. With that, he threw one at the captains heart.

"I feel... cold..." And with that, Barbosa fell to the ground dead.

Taron then turned back to Shuuhei, "*Your the pirate right?"* Was all he said as he motioned towards the wheel with a shunt of his head. The man got the idea and ran towards it.

As the ship started moving, Taron turned back towards the men who were rapidly advancing on him.

He leaned under one sword matrix style and whipped his hand with the kunai up.

If the knife had been longer, the man would have been cut in two pieces.

He then threw the kunai through another man's skull. He leapt towards the corpse as it was falling and pulled the knife out of it's skull. He then leapt up high, went through the hand signs for the Hell Viewing technique.

When he arrived back on the ground, all four remaining men were screaming on their feet in a circle around him.

With one spin, he lobbed off all four heads.

-----------------------

Bunshin

The bunshin of Taron's looked wildly at the giant centipede that had appeared before him. "*So your one of the Hokage's pets hey?*" He grinned manically as he pulled out a pile of explosive notes.

The resulting, practically nuclear (All the land for about a kilometer had been wiped out), explosion was felt in Konoha as Centipede guts were sent flying all across the elemental Nations.

"*This oughta attact that team's attantion... And all of Konoha's..."*


----------



## migukuni (Dec 30, 2009)

*Ryohei's 7 yr old Musing part 2*



migukuni said:


> *PRESENT​*
> Ryohei pinched himself. This was not the time to get all mopy. He was done, he have to go now. He pulled his small body up and hid the fire that he made and the makeshift bed. His longing to go back to his own home multiplied by the past that he remembered, the past that he longed to forget but simply cannot. Just saying his mother and father's name was already so painful that he can't even think about it. He was young but he promised himself that whatever happens he would never forget of his proud father and loving mother.



Ryohei trudged silently within Kirigakure's mist, he was used to the mist now, he could see through it easily. At first it was hard, but as he adapted to the environment the mist just seemed like a thin film in his eyes, he could see even in the mist, although not very far, it was still enough for him to know if an enemy or an obstacle was in his path, because of running eversince he was hunted, his endurance was incredibly high and him hiding his presence was already second nature. The wretched ninja's that followed him to no end was always one step slower than him. That's right, in his new world, he had to be menacing, he had to be adaptable, he had to stop thinking of useless thoughts that would mean his death. And giving up was never an option for him to contemplate, that was one of the first lessons he had learned from his father.

*FLASHBACK*​
When Ryohei was 4 years old, he had already started his ninja training, his father had told him again and again that the earlier you start the better you will be later on. His training today consisted of capturing three white rabbits that was running around the meadow."otou-san i cant capture those white rabbits." Ryohei cried as he tumbled again when he tried following the rabbit. "HAHAHAHA, now now son, don't give up so easily! How can you become and EXTREME MAN if you give up easily." With that said the man squatted down in front of Ryohei and patted his head "you can do it son, afterall you're son of the strongest ninja's of kiri!

uhn! I'll be an EXTREME MAN! Just watch me otou-san! Little Ryohei shouted out and pumped his hands into the air and his dad laughed out again. With new vigor Ryohei followed the white rabbit in the field, he fell down a lot of times but always stood up and followed the white rabbits again. By the end of the day Ryohei and his dad went home with the three rabbits captured barehandedly by little Ryohei.

They went inside the small cottage, Ryohei's face was covered with dirt but still smiling happily! He was very happy, his father was so proud of him. When her mother looked at him, she gave him a heartwarming smile and cleaned him up with a clean towel. "oka-san look i captured three white rabbits! I did it barehanded oka-san!" His mother looked at him and smiled tenderly "of course, you're my dearest child aren't you? No one can be better than my lovely boy!" His mother told him proudly smiling at him. 

"yup! i am!" Ryohei said proudly as he pumped his arms up again.

*PRESENT​*
Ryohei silently walked, his destination firmly in mind and never wavering in his mind that he will see his home again. His mind was still confused, should he or should he not take revenge to the people that had done this to him. To the people that had destroyed his family and now left him with only the memories of those wonderful time.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 30, 2009)

*Akihiko's Rite*

Akihiko trudged excitedly as he ran up the mountain to where the Sanada clan's hidden area was located. He was excited, he finally finished his first mission, and his parents promised him another trip to Momodo after his first mission, he couldn't wait to actually go to the other realm to get his second summon familiar, he was ecstatic, Akihiko jumped through vines and trees with much ease and he finally arrived at the Sanada district.

Akihiko walked into the district waving at some random people that knows him. Pretty much everyone in the district knew of him. He was afterall the future leader of the Clan. He also dropped by on his friends house. 

"Hey Tasuki!" Akihiko called out as he saw his fiery red haired friend went out of their house. Tasuki was also a ninja and he was one of the people that Akihiko cares for. Tasuki was his bestfriends eversince they were young. Tasuki took Akihiko's hand and nuzzled his head.

"hmmmm, my cute little baby is back from a mission! I missed you my little boy. He said laughing as he snuggled closer on the younger guys head. Akihiko scowled, Tasuki liked acting like an idiot and treating him like a child.

"For your information, i'm not a baby anymore and also my mission was a success and soon i'll be much much stronger than you!" Akihiko said loudly as he crossed his arm and glared at the older ninja that was looking down at him.

"awwwww! My baby boy is now such a strong and reliable man! I'm falling in love with you more and more!" Tasuki said louder as he snuggled Akihiko closer to him. Akihiko blushed slightly and started thumping Tasuki's chest and trying to get free. "stop it *Tasuki-HENTAI*" Akihiko said loudly.

"uwaaa, my little baby boy that is now a strong reliable man doesn't want me anymore" Tasuki said acting like a complete idiot. Akihiko scowled and hit Tasuki's head "stop being an idiot, i'll be meeting with mom and dad to tell them about my mission" Akihiko said proudly as he turned back and walked away.

After a few minutes, Tasuki followed him. Akihiko looked at him confused then Tasuki smiled slightly "I was called as well, im guessing ill be some kind of your attendant on the rite." Tasuki said smiling at him. Akihiko kept silent, they stopped by a flower shop to buy his mother flowers, his mother loved them. Then they stood outside of the fortress. Akihiko was  excited and fidgetting at the same time. 

"well here we go Akihiko-sama." Tasuki said and with a start Akihiko looked at him and smiled. His fidgetting was finally gone, Tasuki accepting him to be the next leader meant a whole lot. He may be an idiot and a pervert, but he was the best friend anyone would want.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 30, 2009)

*Ryohei's 7 yr old Musing part 3*



migukuni said:


> *PRESENT​*
> Ryohei silently walked, his destination firmly in mind and never wavering in his mind that he will see his home again. His mind was still confused, should he or should he not take revenge to the people that had done this to him. To the people that had destroyed his family and now left him with only the memories of those wonderful time.



A little ways of, the mist finally settled and the area that was in front of him was a swamp. Kirigakure was full of swamps, the whole country was littered with water. Eventhough there was a lot of clean water in the area it was also true that around half of the water in the country was swamps. Ryohei looked at the rather murky swamp, he had remembered his training well, it was imprinted in his brain, running in a swamp was increasingly easier than walking in water. The reason was because the swamp has less disturbance and it was more compact. It wasn't as easy as running in a tree, but still... Ryohei sighed silently, right now, it seemed that everything he does, he remembers his family.

*FLASHBACK​*
"ryo-chan good morning! rise and baby boy!" Ryohei openned his little eyes and saw that the sun was shining and his mother's face was in the doorway smiling at him "come and have breakfast dear, i'll train you today, okay?" his mother said, and his little boy face lit up.

"i'll be ready in a minute oka-san!" Little Ryohei said excitedly. Ryohei quickly jumped up and bounded to his closet donning on a plain shirt and shorts. He looked down from his room in the second floor. The grass was moist and the swamp in the right side of their residence was calm but with much higher water than yesterday. Last night there was a heavy downpour of rain, that was why Ryohei had a really nice sleep with the chilly air at night. He yawned slightly as he went down to eat breakfast.

"morning son! had a nice sleep?" his father said as little ryohei went inside the kitchen yawning. His father chuckled as ryohei hit his head in the side of the door, the kid was still groggy. "the rain last night was really strong wasn't it? the swamp outside is overflowing.

"yes honey i couldn't even sleep last night because of the rain" his wife chuckled. Ryohei sat down on his seat and acted like barfing. His mother and father laughed. They ate and talked for awhile until it was time for Ryohei's training.

Little Ryohei followed his mother out into the swamp "okay dear our training today will consist of you being able to stand and walk in the swamp, okay? His mother said, little Ryohei nodded his head and looked forward "first you accumulate chakra into your feet and walk in the swamp maintining your balance and don't be too fidgety or you'll drown. Okay try it"

"hai" Ryohei said excitedly, he did what he was told and promptly jumped into the swamp, he was able to stay afloat for awhile but after a few seconds he started sinking "uwaaa, help oka-san" Ryohei flailed around and he felt someone tug at his hand and helped him up. His mother was smiling at him "alright, lets try again until you can do it, okay?" His mom said gently. "i'll help you if you start drowning." Ryohei nodded vehemently.

That day was dedicated to his training, and late afternoon he was finally able to stay afloat and run in the swamp. He was proud of himself now, he was wet and cold but he was happy. That day it was his father who cooked dinner and dried him up with a towel, smiling at him proudly. That's right his family, was everything for him right now.

*PRESENT​*
Ryohei shook his head as he blocked his thoughts. He stepped into the swamp accumulating chakra in his feet. He ran towards the other end, running through it was more time saving than walking around it, not to mention that trackers would lose his smell because of the overwhelming smell of the swamp. It was all good, afterall he had learned this technique from his mother. After a few minutes Ryohei was now walking again in solid ground. He looked back at the swamp he had just crossed, thinking of his lost family again.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hokage's Office; Konohagakure*

"DAMMIT!" Ken yelled out slamming his fist against the wall leaving an impact crator. "Calm down Ken, Getting angry won't solve anything" Squall lectured from one corner of the room. His head faced the floor with his arms cross as his eyes were closed. Pointing at his fellow ANBU peer "DON'T GIVE ME THAT SHIT! EVERYTHING'S GOING WRONG! FIRST THOSE HOODED FREAKS AND NOW" The Hokage stood up causing Ken to end his rant. Grabbing the large gourd of Sake that once belonged to his beloved sensei, Rakiyo strapped it to his back.

"Where are you going Hokage Sama! The village needs you!" Ken asked as Rakiyo prepped his way to leave. "Theres no use telling him what not to do Ken" Squall said from the corner as Ken turned back to see him. "You should know as well as I that once Lord Hokage puts his mind to something no one can change it" He said followed by a small chuckle. "How can you laugh about this squall!" Ken asked becoming infuriated.

"I'm going to visit Blair" Rakiyo announced as he looked at his two body guards. "BLAIR!" Ken called out with an even angrier tone, Even squall was shocked to hear her name. The Name of Rakiyo's former deciple. "Why the hell would you visit her! You yourself banished her from the village to save her from execution. Do you truly believe she'll help us?!" Ken argued with the Hokage hoping to change his mind.

"Blair should know everything there is to know about that Hooded organization" Rakiyo said looking down to the ground, Its been a while since he spoke of his apprentice. "Fine If you won't change you're mind then at least let us come with you, Baba Yaga is at least 4 days away!" Ken said becoming flustered. "No. You two along with Minori, Neiko, and Rasetsu are the strongest Ninjas in the village. You guys need to stay here in case anything happens" Rakiyo said, To be honest he didn't know if he would come back alive from baba yaga.

"With Sousuke out of the picture, We can't risk leaving this village defenseless" Rakiyo announced to his body guards. They had recieved the medical paper work a couple of hours ago. The diagnosis rendering that Sousuke would no longer be able to be a ninja. Their was a moment a silence in the room, Despite not being dead It was still a hard pill to swallow when a comrade was loss. Forming handsigns Rakiyo summons a long black centipede with yellow tiger stripes.

"Make Sure no one knows that I'm gone, Keep the Office off limits and act as my liasons" Rakiyo ordered as he was swallowed by the centipede that began to liquidate. The two body guards nodded as the Centipeded dispersed entirely.

*Baba Yaga; Metal Country

BAMM!!*

A Large man falls to the floor as sparks fly off his body. *"Whoa..."* The crowd says in sheer awe as a girl stands in the middle of the ring. Lightning bounces off her hand as she gives him a smirk. Crouching down, She clasps her hands together acting as a hammock for her chin. The man groans in pain as blood shoots from his mouth, Several snake like wounds could be seen on his body. "Next time watch what you say when you talk about him...The Hokage" She said followed by a smirk. "If theres anyone whose gonna kill him, Its gonna be me"


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Rukia Ruuta; Hospital; Konohagakure*

"My My If It isn't the lovely Rukia, Come to Torment me huh" Sousuke said pouting throwing himself back against his pillow. "Cut the melodrama" Rukia said harshly, She was the only girl that ever broke Sousuke's heart. A Fact that many hold over his head today. "So why did you come?" Sousuke muttered low to himself as his eyes shifted around the room. "I'm here to tell you what no one else will" Rukia said with a stern voice.

"What no one else will? What the heck are you talking about?" Sousuke asked confused, His tone rising higher. "About you're health" Rukia said peering at him while her bats flew around her side faithfully. "My health heh In case you forgot My body is as strong as an ox" He said with a confident smirk referring to the times when they actually were a couple. "That blow to you're chest" Rukia continued. Sousuke traced the wounds with the tip of his fingers there was still a burning sensation there clawing away.

"You're Days as a Ninja are over" She announced.

A silence followed as neither two could look one another in the eye. The people excited for festival could be heard as there cheers as well as enthusiam flooded the streets. Several balloons floated up into the sky visible from Sousuke's hospital window, They had been let go by a negligent shop keep and where forever floating up into the sky. The rainbow shades of color poured through the room for just that one second, For a moment it seemed as If a tear came from Rukia's eyes.

"Sousuke I" Before Rukia could continue Minori entered the room. "Rukia...the Hokage has assigned us a mission with me as leader" Was all the details she gave as she threw her the letter from the Hokage. "I want you to hurry up we're leaving from the gate in 5 minutes don't be late" She said as she exited the room on her way toward the gate. Rukia gave a glance at Sousuke as he laid his head back down closing his eyes. Rukia left the room and headed for the gate.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Mist Team...*_
> Isane feels the hairs on her arms stand on end as she sees the giant centipede crashing through the trees towards them. She can't help but stare at all those tiny little slimy legs, and those huge bulbous black eyes, as it rears upwards into the air. A face of revulsion breaks out on her face.
> 
> She let's out a grunt and shudders involuntarily in disgust as if there are tiny bugs crawling all over her body. It's not that she's afraid of bugs, but pretty much anything with that many legs blown up like fifty times in size is bound to be disgusting.
> ...



?Oh my.? Koutetsu watched the large beast get hit with shuriken and yet no effect. ?I have no helpful jutsu~? He shouts over to Isane, the massive insect dives at Koutetsu. ?DUCK YOU IDIOT!? Isane yells at him. ?Oh!? Koutesu watches the bug come at him. ?If you die now, I?ll rip myself from your body and eat you myself!? Kinsame screams at Koutetsu. ?It?s? too, too scary? can?t move?.? Koutetsu watched the massive creature open it?s jaw, revealing a mouth dripping with saliva. 

Koutetsu simply grinned, ?I hope ya like the taste of  metal.? He spoke under his breath so no one would hear him, then threw a kunai into the beasts open mouth and caused it to back from it?s charge and let out a scream. ?My my~ I was so scared~? He bent forward, clutching his chest and breathing heavily. ?I? I threw a kunai without thinking! I didn?t, I didn?t think it?d work!? He laughed. ?S..some one help me?.? He laughed nervously. 

Konoha-

"ARA!" Lex punched the bag as hard as he could, he was able to make it move slightly now, though he was missing the festival. "I don't have time for fun." He thought to himself. "I have to make it up to my team.. i was useless... i have to get stronger, better! i have to be able to stand up for my team!" He threw another punch, this time his skin began to break open, small cuts forming and leaking blood. "I won't give up... I won't give up... I'll keep pushing.. i have to keep pushing." 

His eyes were filled with determination, his heart burning to get stronger. He wouldn't give in or rest until he'd grown as strong as he could! With new vigor he throws four more punches in quick succession, blood drips to the ground as his fists connect with the sack of rocks and sand. But Lex pushes through the pain, if he can continue to pressure himself, if he can continue to work, he might be able to say he's a member of team six.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 30, 2009)

tsundere said:


> *Yuuka/Team 10*​
> When the gold-robed messenger from the Hanari clan approached Yuuka and her two teammates, the new genin did her best to keep her shock off her face. The man bent at the waist once he was within three feet of her and proffered the tied scroll. *"A message came for you, Hanari-san, and your mother read it and ordered me to deliver it to you at once. Please forgive me for intruding."* Plucking the scroll from the man's hands, Yuuka dismissed him with a wave of her hand and a brief order: *"Thank my mother for her kindness and inform her of my success in meeting my new team. Be off."*
> 
> Unrolling it, Yuuka's face set into a frown. *"I have never heard of this man,"* she said. *"Is this his failing, or mine?"* Handing Inka the scroll, Yuuka took Tora's hand and began striding towards the 3rd training ground. *"It appears that our teacher has finally arrived. It would be best not to keep him waiting and arrive promptly, so we may assess his skills."*


Inka glares at the girl, grabbing ther scroll, and reading it, "Ah, shit.  Fucking Hyuuga." she growls, indenting the scroll with her fingers as she stalks behind the other girls.  Heat illuminating off of her in anger.

(OOC: Kekkei Genkai for Inka coming soon)



Vergil said:


> Megumis eyelids fluttered open and saw yuki sitting beside her. She smiled weakly at her and got up.
> 
> "My apologies for not being able to see the mission through, something must have hit my head." She touched the top and flinched. "I take it the mission went well?"
> 
> ...



Yuki laughs slightly, "The butthead is fine, a little sore from the fight before, but, hey." She says as Grizzly chuckles.  "I don't know what came of Koyaiba, I haven't seen him since we got back." She says, then points to the sky, "OH YEAH!" she yells, handing Megumi a letter, then standing, "Gotta go girl!" She says, running out of the room, Grizzly behind her.

Tossing a letter into the room where an Uchiha and Akimichi were fighting, addressed to, ?Ryoumo Uchiha?.  The girl strides out with her dog, then as they get about halfway across the village, she sees wireworks being tested, ?Kikyo?s place?? she says to herself, slamming a hand on the door, to get the girl?s attention.

?Letter for Kikyo!? Yuki yells.



Kunoichirule said:


> *
> Kusa?*
> 
> ?That was?? Kodai began before rubbing the back of his neck.
> ...



_*Few days ago*_

Koroshi nods, standing.  "I need to speak with Kanko private-" she gets out before noticing Lul starting to talk in her sleep.

"Niiice giant...saber-tooth...kitty..." Lul mutters, flinching in her sleep.  "DON'T EAT ME!" she screams loudly, the large bruise on her face dissappearing.
*
Lul's Dream...*

_Lul walks towards a large room, Ice covering the floor.  Lul slips on the ice, skidding on her face.  "Ow..." She mumbles, getting up.  She sees a large cat the size of the legendary Kyuubi stalking her.

"Niiice giant...saber-tooth...kitty..." she says, sliding back a little.  The cat jumps on her, face rubbing on Lul's body.

"NEW FRIEND NEW FRIEND NEW FRIEND!" The beast yells, excitedly.

"DON'T EAT ME!" Lul yells, then everything goes black._
*
End...*

*A few days later...*

"There's alot of Trees in Konoha...but it wouldn't be called Konoha if there wasn't trees to get the leaves." Lul says, a mouthful of sardines getting in the way.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 30, 2009)

*Iwa/Mikael?*

With the wind gently blowing the paper it crackled quietly in Sparrow?s hand.  The parchment was old and well used.  It was the map Mikael had used when he first arrived in Iwa.  His name was written on the upper right hand corner by some unrecognizable hand.  With the genin?s eyes perusing the paper they could see the village in the center with the outlaying areas surrounding them.  On there was the plain they now stood in, the mountains and forests adjacent to them.

On the southwest corner of the map they could see a red ?X?.  It was the only written marking on the paper, aside from his name.  It was at the entrance to what looked like an old cave system.  A place that most have been warned about not going to and for the most part headed.

The wind picked up again and the paper fluttered once more.  It folded slightly over Sparrow?s hand, exposing the writing on the back.  With a shrug she flipped it over and the three began to read:

_It seems a boy of ten was playing with friends of his age when they began to speak of the cave system.   Eventually they told the stories and dares began to issue forth.  The young man accepted the dares and ventured out of the village.  He left the village approximately three days ago.  The above information was given by the parents after speaking to the child?s friends.  

Name: Masuma Hideki
Mission Rank: E_

At the very bottom of the page in a different hand was a short sentence.

_X marks the spot! - M_

Nothing more was written on the back of the paper?



*Kumo/Koen?*

The Elite jounin moved at an extreme pace, pushing the genin that were following her.  Once she left the confines of the village her tense muscles began to loosen and she lowered her hood, enjoying the way the wind toyed with her hair.  Periodically she would glance back and make sure they were still following her though she didn?t ease her pace.

After an hour or so of travel the trees gave way to fields that looked solid enough, unfortunately when one placed their foot on the ground it sunk an inch or two into the sodden ground.  The ground slowing her pace she still stayed ahead of the genin behind her.  

Another hour of travel and a homestead seemed to appear on the horizon.  The closer they got to the buildings the bigger they became and the stench that wafted from almost became overwhelming.  Koen quickly took the side of her cloak and tossed it over her shoulder, shielding her nose from the noxious scents.  

Slowing down, Koen waited for the genin to be near her.  ?What you see here is a pig farm and rendering plant.?  She grinned behind the soft black cloth covering her face.  ?And, this boys and girls is your mission.  It seems that the crew that normally works this place have all come down with a very nasty flu.?  A chuckle began to appear in her voice as she glanced from them to the buildings.  ?Now as you can see this isn?t the kind of place that can shut down for any period of time.  We are here so you can take over for the crew until they are feeling better.?  Koen walked forward then and opened the gate.  ?After you??  


*Konoha/Tora?*

With wide eyes Tora watched the messenger arrive and hand Yuuka the scroll.  Looking over her shoulder she read what it had said and grinned knowing how Inka would react.  When Yuuka grabbed her hand and began to walk Tora didn?t fight or pull her hand away.  She just turned around and stuck her tongue out at Inka and let herself be led.


*Kusa?*

A couple days later?

?Are y-you sure w-we will b-be acc-accepted here??  Tereya asked walking with her team after smiling at Lul.

Kanko laughed and nodded.  ?We have done nothing that would warrant us being turned away at the gate.? 

?What is the point in coming here anyway??  Kodai asked though his eyes sparkled with the excitement of going to the festival in Konoha.  He had heard over the years how fun and exciting it was but was never able to attend.

?The point my dear student is to relax and have fun.  To garner contacts and friendships among shin obi from other villages.?  He whistled lightly as they walked.  ?The exact festival when we were your age is how Koroshi-chan and I met.?

?R-really??  Teryea asked trying to stay a bit away from Lul due to the can of sardines she was eating.  

?Yep!?  Koroshi said with a grin, a little skip in her step.  

?It was funny??  Kanko said smiling at his friend.  ?We couldn?t stand each other at first.  We took down?what was it two or three buildings in our fight??

?Four.?  Koroshi said with a laugh.

?Four?  Really??

?Yep.  And, our sensei?s and the hokage at the time made us rebuild them by ourselves??

?Ah.  Now I remember.?  he said with a laugh.  ?It took us the rest of the summer.  We both missed the chuunin exams that year because we couldn?t go on any missions.?

?Don?t forget we had to live in the same little shack too.?

?How could I forget!  That is how we became such close friends!?  The group of five burst out with laughter as they neared the Konoha gates.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 30, 2009)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Outskirts of Iwagakure...*

Hakumei looked at the parchment with a rather annoyed expression. "Is 'ee kiddin' us? Ther's no such thing as an 'E-Rank' mission." Taking a final glance at the paper, Hakumei set out to the location that it suggested. The entrance to these 'caves' wasn't far off from their current position, and would probably only take a few minutes to get there. "Eh, well I s'pose we can't do anythin' else. Shall we 'ead out?" Hakumei motioned to his teammates as he began trekking into the barren land of stone...

_Minutes Later..._

"Doesn't look all tha' intimidatin' ta me." Hakumei and his team now stood just outside of the caves, peering into the ever blinding darkness. "Heck, it don't even look all tha' big." And it wasn't. Unlike the Hellmouth, which was quite enormous, the way in here was no bigger than a regular door. "Still, looks kinda sketchy... ah, what th' 'eck!" Hakumei took a few steps forth and began his venture into the '_dark abyss_'. 

Kids aren't supposed to be playing this far away from the village. This doesn't look like a place where you could get lost. _Maybe he's not lost... _ Whatcha mean? For the love of--don't tell me you're thinking bandits! _I don't know. In my time here, I haven't heard of to many children going missing. If they have, they've usually turned up dead by now._ Cause of death? _One child was impaled by some sort of blade. Another took a tumble down a cliff._ That's horrible. _That's life, my friend. Unfortunately, horrible occurrences happen to the innocent whom have no true transgressions._ I know, but still...

As Hakumei was about to fall out of sight from his partners, a clicking sound was heard within the depths of the cave. " Who's ther'?" Again, the sound reached his ears, though this time a bit faster and more aggressive. Without a second thought, Hakumei lit up the darkness, "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!"

As the black veil was pierced by Hakumei's light, he called out again. This time there was no reply. Looking rather confused, Hakumei turned to his team, "Do ya think tha's th' kid--"

Without warning, Hakumei was dragged into the cave.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hot Pursuit*

*Jonin Squad/Forest*

The jonin squad had assembled as Minori stood at the head of the squad. "Now I'm pretty sure I don't need to brief anyone on what we need to do, but I'll repeat a certain part of the note just incase. If the genin...Taron...refuses to come back and even raises arms against us...deadly force is to be used. Even if he's just a kid...deadly force *is* authorized to be used". The medical kunoichi didn't even look back as she raised her hand up in the air and gave the signal.

"MOVE OUT!" The jonin's lept into the trees and began their pursuit. Minori put the group in a formation that made the most out of their abilities. Rukia and Albel were placed in front because of the formers unique tracker abilites and the latter sensor abilities. While Minori was in middle with Blue Regard in the back. The jonin's move quickly and swiftly through the forest already on Taron's track.

"Albel...you can still sense his chakra can't you?" Minori called to her brother from the back. "Yea, I'm right on him, but there's a problem. I sense his chakra signature, but it's in two different places" He explained. A common trick often used to fool the search party when they had a sensor. "So there's no need to explain that one of them is a clone it's just a matter of finding the real one" Albel explained again.

"Everyone...I've found something!" Rukia spoke up. A bat hung upside down on her finger which she then released. The bat flew ahead of them as Rukia began to talk. "Apparently there's a strong scent of Taron just ahead of us. I've been told that the scent is mixed with blood it's not to far ahead of us" The jonin said. "Right...everyone let's follow Rukia's bat and Albel you keep on Taron's trail". All the jonin's nodded in agreement increasing their speed to catch up to Rukia's bat.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Doflamingo; Arkham Asylum*

After the events at the land of ships Doflamingo was treated and sent to the Arkham Asylum to begin his life sentence. The Mental Institution/Prison was incredible in size and securitity having Ninjas on every corner. Doflamingo wouldn't mind staying at a prison unfortuntely he had been roomed up with the biggest,ugliest,stinkiest inmate of Arkham. Killer Croc.

*SLOPP!!*

The sound of meat sliding across the floor rings as Killer stuffs his mouth with an plethora of rotten flesh. His stratified lips sucking at the food as his green slobber slooshes about. "Hey how about keeping it down huh mate!" Doflamingo calls out from the top of bunk annoyed. His feet kicked up against the small fitting bed's rusted frame as he watches a centipede continue its trail along the cieling of the macabre place. 

*K-Klak*

The naked bone hits the floor, A calm follows. "Thanks" He said going back to his own world before feeling the bed beneath him shake and stir. In seconds he found himself thrown to the stone walls.

*FOOSH

BAMM!*

Splatting against the wall Doflamingo kicked the bedaside. "LIsten Lizard boy you think I'm scared of you!" The pirate said taking an offensive stance, Killer Croc stood to his feet. The bed hopping from the lack of weight from where the man once sat. Cracking his neck he spat at the mans face watching the green phlegm cascade down the man's face. "Why you son of a bitch!" Doflamingo through a punch only to have it dwarfed by Killer crocs massive palm.

The Cells were especially built to absorb chakra, Thus those who reign supreme here were not those with Jutsu savvy. Rather it was the brutal and savage that took the dominance here. Clasping his green fingers around the mans wrist Croc tossed him againts the cell bars.

*BAM!!! *

Doflamingo slid down as blood dripped from his lip. "Why you over grown" Before he could finish his insult croc grabbed him by the collar of his bright orange uniform slamming hard into the bed where he was once sitting. 

*SMASHED!!!*

The bed snapped in half as Doflamingo's head drove into the hard ground. The shot would've killed a normal person. But that would be the last thing to describe Doflamingo.

Guards rushed the entrance trying to stop the fight. "You've got a pretty hard head boy, Next Time I'll crush it for sure" He said as the Guards quickly apprehended him for his daily drug session. "Yea yea fuck off you mutated Chameleon" Doflamingo retorted sitting up. Guards attended him prepping the pirate to visit the nurse.


----------



## South of Hell (Dec 30, 2009)

The bunshin's memories of what it had been doing then decided to pop into Taron's head.

"*Can we go any faster?" * Taron called out to Shuuhei as he watched the massive fireworks die out over the horizon. He estimated that they would have been about a kilometer out to sea.

"*I'm not liking the fact that my clone had to create a massive explosion to get attention.*" 

By now, night had settled and they were practically invisable from the harbour, but Taron wasn't willing to say that he was home free. He would only let that come when they were safely over the border into the Wave Country.

"*How far is the border?"*

"Kid, relax." Shuuhei told him with a grin on his face. "There's no way they would be able to find usnow." Still Taron was restless. "Konoha's border extends about ten kilometers out to sea in all directions.

"*This is gonna be a long night..."* He muttered to himself. "*So how many cannons do you reckon this thing has?"*


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Tiyari; Magma Village*

The image of a warrior coated in fine rock etched with mud embroidery held fast to the body like armor filled me with awe. I gazed along the scroll, the description that lay there was fascinating yet it would arduous to train such a move. I knew I was already proficient with the arts of Doton. Still, there was much more knowledge about the powers of the earth that I did not know—that I yearned and desired to know more. Confident about my knowledge about the move I wished to train, I got up, ready to gain more knowledge about the earth. 

Instantly, chakra rushed through my body, the power of Doton coursing through my veins as I absorbed the earth properties around me to form the armor. The pebbles of rock, the mud cakes, and the dirt steadily clamped unto me—building. I kept the flow of chakra that infused with my earth-like powers constant as the myriad of earth properties continued to build around my body. Abruptly, the armor stopped half-way—making it incomplete—and I looked at it with wonder.

Defusing the armor, piece by piece and once it was done, I sat down. Could it be that there was little earth properties that was not sufficient enough for the making of the armor whole? There was a way I always used—a method if you will—when I got stuck in a situation like this. But it was only used exclusively, only with the right properties and in a special, unique way. Closing my eyes, I sat upright and cross-legged. My mind dived deep into the roots of the earth as the void immediately came up. Slowly, I became one with the Earth, and all the properties that the surrounded it. 

Images started to flow through me as I observed it, and only when the right image of display came, did I grasp it firmly into my mind. With that, I replayed the image over in my mind as I saw a young man using his own skill and knowledge in Doton to produce a mass creation of earth properties. Then from there, the warrior surged his chakra throughout his body as the earth properties responded. Within moments, the armor was up and about, cloaking it with fine embroidery of the grandest earth making. With that, I withdrew into reality as I stood up, ready to do this again.

With ease, I produce the many earth properties as it lay scattered across the training ground. Hands and arms spread wide, my chakra came into life once more as it surged throughout my body. Constant, it absorbed the earth properties as they came unto me like magnet attracting metal or a flower attracting bees. Steadily and easily they build upon me, fixing my mistake from before and dressing me in the finest rock, dirt, and mud there ever was. Baked with chakra, it steamed as it began to build a harder surface underneath the fine royal cloak. 

Once the armor was built around me, a hint of satisfaction touched my lips as I knew that I was not yet done. Thinking that it was going to be quite heavy with the armor around me, I made a punch at nothing but air. Surprisingly, the armor—despite its durableness—was easy to wield and yielded to my speed and power. It was an armor of great protection, an armor of perfection. Now, there were a few adjustments that I need to make, but the only way to exploit its weakness and adjust them was to test the armor out. With a single hand seal, I produced five mud clones as I urged them to come at me.

Two stepped up as one ran towards me and the other did a few hand seals. White optics steadily coming into my view, I pulled out my azure blade as it rang loudly with the call of death at its tip. The void overwhelming my mind, there was no emotion, and no hindrance of my abilities, only peace—and with that, I struck. The blade whistling in the air as it pierced the mud clone, but I knew my skills too well to know that wasn’t the real attack. 

Shielding my body for what was to come, as soon as the blade broke through the stomach of the mud clone, an explosion worth killing one who is not too careful went off. But as the smoke cleared, the armor protected me and thus, no damage was given to me. Amazed at its strength of protection while the lightness of it all, I ran towards my second clone with surprising speed. The wire hit off as it grasped the hand of the clone but I knew that it was too late. Jumping off the ground, rock spikes came out and tried to pierce my armor. Using the spikes to my advantage, I broke one of them off before throwing it at the head of the clone. 

A loud crack could be heard as my mud clone fell to merge with the earth and embraced by the Mother. Looking at the three clones that were left, I knew I wasn’t done. 

"Was that Good Sensei?" I asked turning back to my master who had been watching my training from afar. My Mothers vice grip like hug suffocating me.

*Tiyari*


"Not Bad Tiyari, However If you wish to beat the Konoha genin you're gonna have to be alot tougher then that" Sensei said flashing me a smile. "Don't ruin our reputation; You are a Jinchuuriki after all" Sensei Sinn said.

*Sinn*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 30, 2009)

_Kisuke/Konohagakure_

Kisuke's father walked out of the room, with his daughter following behind him. It was only a few minutes (with hugging from Kiskuke's mom blocking the way) before they reached the family training grounds. Out in the center there was a training dummy, and Kisuke approached it with interest.

*"Dad, does this dummy have chakra in it?"*

"Yes, yes it does. It's a special dummy I developed. You're going to learn an 
Aburame clan secret jutsu. Your brother specialized in this technique."

He waited while Kisuke gasped in awe at the fact that she was learning a jutsu her brother used before her. "It's the Insect Globe technique. Not only does it require alot of bugs, it takes fine chakra control. I'm sure you can handle it, correct?"

Kisuke nodded, extending her arms out, a cloud of bugs swarming behind her. She tried initially to cover the dummy with her bugs, but was unsuccessful in doing so. In fact, she fell onto her hands and knees, panting.

_Tch. For being the sister of the one who sealed me, you sure are weak._

---

_Akira/Iwagakure_

Akira picked up her scroll, not wanting to leave it behind. She rolled it up and placed it on her back, before following her group towards the cave. _It almost seems too easy..._

When they arrived, it looked different than the ones the bandit resided in. Nevertheless, she had her reservations about entering, but Hakumei was the first to enter. Following reluctantly, she screamed as her teammate was dragged forward. In reaction, she made seals, before summoning Honz, this time on her first try.

Honz looked forward, and counted only two heads. *"Which one of you have gotten themselves nearly killed?"*

---

_Hero/Kumogakure_

Hero followed silently, looking back just in case any idiot was following them. He lingered towards the back of the group, wondering how much this mission paid, or how his weird female teammate might die. Impalement? Torture? Dehydration?

When they arrived, it was smelly. He covered his nose to protect himself from the overwhelming stench. As they touched down, their sensei briefed them on their mission, while Hero looked at their surroundings.

He walked past his sensei without a word and through the gates, still thinking about his pay.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sachi/Konoha*​
After Sachi finally felt nothing more than a full scale assault against Konoha itself would do anything to break the numerous seals, locks and traps that fortified her apartment, she began arranging her meager furniture (just a cot and a dresser) and hanging up her clothes. As she sorted through her yukatas, the sounds of the street reached even through her closed off window._ Ah, today is the festival. I completely forgot._ Looking at the yellow silk cloth in her hand, Sachi lowered her head. _What would mother want?_ A quick shower later, she was in the yukata, twisting her damp hair into a knot that she pinned to the back of her head.. 

Leaving the apartment, she stopped by vendor's stalls, buying a few sweetmeats and trinkets for her father. The hospital food couldn't be as good as her moth--as food from home. Although she was more subdued than the rest of the crowd, Sachi went unnoticed by most; just another girl blending into the crowd.

*Yuuka/Team 10*​
When they arrived at the training grounds, Yuuka dropped Tora's hand and gripped her spear. Their sensei was seated with his weapon in his lap and his eyes closed. Hyuuga, the scroll had said. She did not know much about that clan; Yuuka's history training had been brief, and focused on the Hanari clan. 

*"Good day, sensei,*" She said to attract his attention.* "We've arrived."*


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 30, 2009)

With Shou in Kiri-

?I?m not doing your damned cleaning for you!? Shou shouts. ?I?m sick of it! I cleaned for two days! I?m tired of cleaning up your own damned messes!? Aomi smirked. ?I will teach you a jutsu.? Shou?s eyes began to glow. ?R..really? like? a strong awesome jutsu that?d rip Misuto and Lyre a new asshole!??  ?Sure.? Aomi turned her back on the gennin. ?But you must clean first. I want my house sparkling.? In a blur Shou was off ready to clean her house top to bottom just for the shot of beating Misuto at something. ?Sucker.? Aomi thought to herself.

With Lex-

?Huff? Huff?? The gennin took a seat on a tree stump and tried to catch his breath. ?This is getting me somewhere I suppose.? He looked down at his bloodied hands. ?it?s a good thing I pack bandages.? He took out two rolls of gauze and began to wrap his knuckles. ?It?d be a good idea to take a break for now I think.? He slowly stood up and looked out at Konoha. ?Maybe, I?ll go check out the town and see what?s going on.? He headed through the wooded area and went back to the town.

It was bustling and busy, the festival was preparing to start and everyone was trying to get prepared. ?Public gatherings were never my strong suit.? He thought to himself, walking past the crowds. He?d like to find a place to eat first and then get back to training, but maybe trying to find a few people to talk too wouldn?t be bad either. After all, he knew a few of the gennin from his glass, maybe he?d talk to them..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 31, 2009)

Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira/Iwagakure_
> 
> Akira picked up her scroll, not wanting to leave it behind. She rolled it up and placed it on her back, before following her group towards the cave. _It almost seems too easy..._
> 
> ...



"The one with the funny accent!" Sparrow tells Honz before quickly chasing after the glowing form of Hakumei and diving towards towards him. Sparrow extends out her right arm, stretching out every inch of her 5 foot 6 frame and just manages to snag the tipa of his glowing fingers. The moment she makes contact with Hakumei she feels tiny jolts of electricity funnel through her fingers and up her arms, causing her hair to stand on end.

"Did I ever mention what an electrifying personality you have Hakumei?!" exclaims, but she tightens her grip on him with both her hands nonetheless, refusing to let go. Sparrow tries to pull Hakumei towards her but meets quite a bit of resistance on the other end. 

"What the?!"

Suddenly Sparrow's body pulls inwards with a violent thrust. She slides along the ground until two powerful hands grab her ankles, jerking her and Hakumei's momentum to a stop. Sparrow inclines her face backwards and sees Honz holding her ankles tightly. She breathes an inward sigh of relief. 

"Thanks!" she tells the summon. "What's pulling us anyway?!"  she asks Hakumei. 



InfIchi said:


> ?Oh my.? Koutetsu watched the large beast get hit with shuriken and yet no effect. ?I have no helpful jutsu~? He shouts over to Isane, the massive insect dives at Koutetsu. ?DUCK YOU IDIOT!? Isane yells at him. ?Oh!? Koutesu watches the bug come at him. ?If you die now, I?ll rip myself from your body and eat you myself!? Kinsame screams at Koutetsu. ?It?s? too, too scary? can?t move?.? Koutetsu watched the massive creature open it?s jaw, revealing a mouth dripping with saliva.
> 
> Koutetsu simply grinned, ?I hope ya like the taste of  metal.? He spoke under his breath so no one would hear him, then threw a kunai into the beasts open mouth and caused it to back from it?s charge and let out a scream. ?My my~ I was so scared~? He bent forward, clutching his chest and breathing heavily. ?I? I threw a kunai without thinking! I didn?t, I didn?t think it?d work!? He laughed. ?S..some one help me?.? He laughed nervously.



Isane cheers as Koutetsu manages to wound the giant Centipede, "Good job now kill it!"  She points at Leon and exhorts him onwards, "Hey now c'mon don't slack off. Show that giant bug what you're made of!"   

Leon gives Isane a look, basically saying, who put this chick in charge. He shrugs it off anyway and taking a cue from Koutetu's "lucky shot" he hurls two Kunai at the Centipede's open maw. One kunai ricochet's off the side of its mouth but the other goes straight in causing the Centipede to roar even louder in outrage. 

Isane cheers, pumping her right fist into the air. They're both dead she thinks inwardly. Suddenly the giant Centipede raises itself skywards and tucks its form into a ball. Isane's eyes widen with a mixture of disgust and shock.  

"That can't be good..." she mumbles. Right on cue the curled Centipede rolls itself towards Koutetsu and Leon like a giant bowling ball. The two boys scatter, barely avoiding the Centipede as it rolls past them, picking up speed, and it turns around for another pass. An idea pops into Isane's head suddenly. 

She reaches into her pouch and pulls out six explosive notes, quickly laying them in a circle and then lighting them. 

"BRING IT OVER HERE!!" she beckons towards her two teammates before sprinting away to save her own bacon.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 31, 2009)

*Akihiko's Rite Part 1*



migukuni said:


> "well here we go Akihiko-sama." Tasuki said and with a start Akihiko looked at him and smiled. His fidgetting was finally gone, Tasuki accepting him to be the next leader meant a whole lot. He may be an idiot and a pervert, but he was the best friend anyone would want.



Akihiko smiled slightly as Tasuki diligently followed him through the large doors of the Sanada Hall. He was starting to fidget now, he was massively excited and was wondering what summon should he have as a second familiar. As they walked within the large hall, their footsteps was echoing all over the chamber. As they got closer to the hallway that lead to different parts of the clan house, they heard a muffled whispering in one of the corners leading to one of the clan members house. As they got closer to the source of the sounds, Tasuki and Akihiko felt that they had heard it before. Tasuki then placed his memory, it was Gingerbread, that small babyish voice that had an irritating laugh was unmistakebly his. No one really knows what Gingerbreads real name was, but there was rumors that his family was against the current Sanada Clan Family leaders, however so far, he had done nothing whatsoever.

As they got nearer they saw that Gingerbread was talking to Iris and Baishana, Iris was a black girl that had curly hair, she had a really nice body but her personality was really bad. She was too self loving and arrogant, she also sees men as ammunitions for her goals. Baishana was also an unlikable man, very self-centered and he massively overestimates his own abilities. Akihiko disliked the both of them, but he was rather fond of Gingerbread, because he had one time showed Akihiko his puppet summon before and Akihiko really found it very amusing.

Gingerbread saw them, he smiled and waved at them. Iris and Baishana were both  Chuunin level. Gingerbread was an Elite Jounin level, he was very much a talented individual, he was still 15 at the same age of Akihiko, but they're level's was already so far apart. Eventhough Akihiko was fond of Gingerbread, Tasuki was not. It was not a secret in the village that Tasuki had a profound dislike towards Gingerbread and also the other way around.


----------



## migukuni (Dec 31, 2009)

*Shuuhei in the Ship, Fox and Prince waits for the jounin still*



South of Hell said:


> "*This is gonna be a long night..."* He muttered to himself. "*So how many cannons do you reckon this thing has?"*



"Four or Five, though there should be more cannonballs around, beside's with you alone loading the cannons, it wouldn't matter how many cannons we have. Though i guess you could do *that* mechanism. Shuuhei drawled, he looked at the harbor where they had come from, they were roughly around 1 kilometer and a half from the harbor. It also seemed that the pursuers that was following them wasn't nearby yet. Shuuhei looked up at the mast, everything was secured and he can leave his post for now, the wind was also helping them towards the direction that they were heading, he calculated that half hour from now if the wind stayed in the blow, they would be roughly 5 kilometer away from the harbor or even 10 if it blows a bit harder. He sighed and looked at Taron, the blood had stopped but his clothes were still stained with blood. "Change your clothes and wash yourself. The people that is following us would be able to know where you are if they can take a whiff of your blood, its not likely but its better to be sure than sorry, also throw your clothes overboard just in case, after you do that, i'll also change. There should be decent clothes below deck. The wind should stop trackers from sniffing you, and i doubt they would be able to easily know which boat we are using, there's 2 other boats going in the same direction as us.

Taron looked at him incredolously as if he was saying how dare him to give him orders. Shuuhei kept silent and waited for the boy to follow his orders. A minute passed and Taron finally followed what he said, but even before 5 minutes passed the guy was already above deck again and was tinkling with the items in the boat.

*Prince Nara/Fox Inuzuka​*
Prince and Fox waited not so patiently to the arriving jounins, they either ignored them or they were taking sometime to arrive in their area. Prince and Fox decided that if the jounins didn't arrive within half an hour they will go back to konoha and join in the festival.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 31, 2009)

_*Medusa Hebi; Amegakure*_

Rain.

It's always raining in this village, Trying it's hardest to wash away it's sins that shape it's history. The winding steel structures of the village reaching high into the sky as if opposing some great deity. Deep with the higher levels of the village, Named Sector Seven a place for those with money to live. Medusa works on her latest project. Laid out in front of her the body of a half dead Grass Ninja who had dared try to inflitrate the village. She had managed to catch him just in time and would make him pay by experimenting on him.

His midsection was completly open held by steel clamps on the side. His intestines could taste the fresh air as he gurgles his own blood that had been collecting itself at the base of his throat. She was keeping him alive with an experimental concoction. Snapping her fingers a brown colored python slithered made it's way to Medusa climbing up her arm. Opening it's mouth it spewed out a beaker from it's mouth, Catching it in her palm Medusa flicked off the top taking a whiff.

*"Thank you darling"* She said as the python returned to it's corner. Pouring the liquid on his intestines she watched as the coils of flesh began to bubble and churn. Boils rising from the large intestines spewing out puss from it's openings. *"Intresting"* She noted down on her collection of notebooks containing her data. "AAAHHH!!" The man screamed as steam began to rise from his opened body. "PLEASE IT BURNS!!" He pleaded as his body began to convulse, her concoction's affect beginning to wear off.

*"Quiet" *She reprimanded as she shoved her hands into his organ trying to fish out his organs. Wrapping her fingers around it a stone like substance began to spread. He saw as his skin dyed a cold grey his movements restricting. The Air leaving his lungs as he became a statue in moments. *"Pathetic"* She thought to herself as she got up washing her hands of the blood. Snapping her fingers her pet pythons rushed towards the body ready to consumed it. "*I'll be back darlings I have buisness to attend to"*

*Amegakure Academy*

Arriving at the academy Medusa took a seat in her classroom. She took out several science notebooks and began to brush up on long ignored topics while she waited for genin to arrive. Hopefully they would provide some sort of medical promise that could keep Medusa's attention longer then her recent victim. ​


----------



## Damaris (Dec 31, 2009)

*Yume/Amegakure*​
zzz...zzzz...zzzz...Yume curled up beneath her blankets, snuggly and warm. There was a persistent, annoying yelling noise coming from her right, but she turned to the other side and ignored it...so warm. *"YUME GET UP, GET UP, GET UP LAZY SLUG OF A DAUGHTER!"* Her mother strode into her room, whacked her daughter out of bed with a frying pan, and smiled at her. *"Sunshine, it's time for you to go to the Academy and meet your new team! Breakfast is downstairs."* Yume glanced at the clock. _This late already??? I'm never going to have time for anything!_ After braiding her hair into her customary elaborate hair-style, Yume pulled on her kimono, huffing angrily as she tied the massive bow behind her back. Grumbling to herself, she pulled on her leggings and grabbed her pouch, flying down the stairs. _The sacrifices I make for fashion..._

Grabbing a piece of french toast, she tore out of the house, obi flopping wildly behind her. _Can't be late, can't be late._ she thought frantically. But when she arrived at the Academy (out of breath), and stopped to smooth her clothes and adjust her ankle boots, she opened the door and walked down the hallway to find all the doors locked except...the one that had never been used during Academy days. Pulling that door open and stepping inside, she found that the room was empty except for a pretty brown-haired woman who sat at one of the desks, taking notes in a journal. *"Teacher...?"* Yume asked, unsure of herself for the first time all day.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 31, 2009)

*Agito Senju*​

Agito had just been done helping with the decorations for the festival and was now passing out fliers, "now the only thing left to do is give these to everyone in village." The boy begins passing out the fliers to everyone he sees in the village, "your welcome,...please attend the festival....you don't wanna miss it." As he walks through crowds of people he notices Lex by himself, "hey, Lex!" Lex hears his partners voice and greets him "oh, hey Agito." He walks up to his fellow genin puts a large stack of fliers in his hands, "I need you to help me pass out all of these fliers to the entire village, if I don't hand them all out I'll kill myself!" Lex looks with a confused and tries to decline, "but I-" 

Before he could finish Agito already answered, "thanks." The Senju leaves in a hurry trying to pass them out before the festival starts.

*Amegakure
The Journey Begins, Takeshi Kanda!*​The class door opens, revealing a red haired boy who was soaked wet from the rain that never stopped. Most people become depressed from the rain, but this boy didn't mind the rain at all, in fact he enjoyed it because of the sounds it made when the drops hit the ground. "Nice out there isn't it?" he asked the woman who was sitting down, although she just ignored his question and seemed confused of why he would ask that. "I'm Takeshi Kanda, you must be my instructor right?" his smile didn't fade it stayed the same the complete time. "Yes, Medusa Hebi," she spoke to him in a simple manner not really all that interested in him.

His cover the side of his face, but his eye patch could still be slightly seen. Takeshi scratched the back of his head as he began to think, "nah, thats doesn't sound very lady-like.....how about Mesa-Sensei?" Whether she liked it or not Takeshi would be calling her that forever, even if it got her angry. Next to him he noticed a blue haired girl who was around his age, "oh hey, I didn't even notice you. Yume right? Well anyways I think Yu fits you better, so I'll just call you Yu. Takeshi had already gave the girl a nickname which he would stick with saying, although it was guys name.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 31, 2009)

*To master the snake*

*Ryoumo Uchiha/Harei Chiridatsu*

"No No all wrong" An effiminate voice scolding the Uchiha girl who stood frustrated. Standing in a room decorated in dusty trophy's and posters with the word Okama brandished on it the beauty coach took the lead. "If you wish to summon snakes you've got to put more feeling into it like an Okama!" He lectured spinning around on one foot like a less then graceful ballerina.  Biting his thumb in one swift motion he quickly flipped laying his palm on the floor.

*POOF!!*

Smoke rose from the ground as a Pink snake stood admist the clouds. "See like that, Truly Okama like" Bon Clay said congratulating his efforts. Ryoumo pouted as she looked at her thumb still seeping with blood. This would be her fifth attempt. Harei had found her and thought itd be fun to watch just for the shits and giggles. "Hey Ryoumo why are you even trying to summon this thing" He asked sitting in his chair made from the sand that follows him. Ryoumo stood quiet completly focused at the task at hand.

Sinking her fangs into her thumb she opened the gash even more. Followed by a slew of hand signs the girl slammed her hand on the floor. A Cloud of smoke emitted as she raised her hand. "Did you do it? Just like an Okama?" Bon clay looked on anxiously with a smile on his face. Ryoumo watched with determination hoping this would be the time. Harei leaned closer hoping to get a better look. 

"YOU SUMMONED AN EGG!" Bon Clay and Harei called out at the same time as a small white egg stood in the center. Green poladots decorated it's shell. Ryoumo stood dumbfounded . "An Egg?" She thought to herself as she facepalmed.

*Minori's Squad; Outskirts of Konoha*

Hopping from branch to branch the jounin's quickly made for lost time. "Keep up blue" Minori barked from the front as blue struggled to keep up with his jounin peers. Rukia's bat was on the move cutting corners each way as it narrowed on Taron's scent. As they reach the clearing of the forest Fox and Prince could be seen. Minori quickly dugged into her pouch throwing  smoke bombs. "Keep Moving" She ordered.

Reaching the bay they finally reached the coast, Numerous ships could be seen. Rukia's bat fluttered around before flying back to the jounin. "Hes over there" Rukia reported as the Jounin's looked on to a ship. "Ughh what do we do now Captain Mi-Minori" Blue asked nervous as ever. "What do you think! We go on that ship and bring that brat back!" With that Minori ran off using her chakra to walk over the water, Albel was close behind.

Bitting her finger Rukia summoned a massive bat. It was a dark blue with the webbing of it's wings a dark red. Rukia and Blue got on it's back. "We'll attack from above" Rukia said as the bat took flight.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 31, 2009)

*To teach you water Ninjutsu!!*

*Lyra Sunameko; Sanbi's domain*

The bubbly world reappeared, The familar pressure pushing down on her body. Sanbi's gargantuan eye pierced through the darkness. The blood red color washing away the shadows that had permeated the area. *"Lyra"* He spoke, His voice echoing through the vast darkness of the sea. "No" The girl quickly covered her ears. She didn't want to hear it. She didn't want to feel the horrible chakra that had flooded through her body back during the pirate mission.

*"LISTEN TO ME!"* The Sanbi barked the boiling water taking a hold of Lyra as she was quickly yanked in front of the cell. "LET ME GO!" Lyra called out frantically trying to break it's grasp. *"Give me you're body, GIVE ME YOU'RE SOUL!" *The Sanbi demanded, he had tasted freedom and wanted to keep it. The surrounding water of the chamber began to turn red boiling the two alive. "GET AWAY!" Lyra managed to break free from one yell. Chakra exuding from her body. The Sanbi lunged at the cage ready to grasp at her but before he could she abrutly woke up.

*Library of Kings*

Lyra panted searching around the room. She was back at the Library; The Sanbi no where near in sight. "Where am I? Am I back?" She thought. Badass looked at her with a concerned look. Not for her safety but rather her ability to tap into the Sanbi's chakra, After all thats what the Mizukage wanted. *"It's decided then. If you can manipulate the Sanbi's chakra effectively then I will train you in how to manipulate Water Ninjutsu"* He announced. "Water Ninjutsu?" Lyra repeated to herself.

"You mean like Kabure Sensei?" She was so excited she had actually referred to that bucther by his proper title. *"No, Not like that beast. My water ninjutsu is done with grace and percision. Now come" *Badass announced leading her out of the labrynth of book shelves returning to the surface of the secret entrance. Heading out of the village they eventually came across a massive dead forest with a lake in the center. 

Forming handsigns he began to manipulate the water around the lake. Beckoning it forth as it shapeshifted into what he wanted. Lyra watched Badass demonstrate what it was he wanted her to do rather skeptically. She could not understand how well he effortlessly manipulated the water. She just stared in awe. It was embarrassing to even watch him do all of that. She was never good at using her chakra. From what she knew, the water was fluid and everchanging. Connecting to the water sounded like an impossible task.

*"WATER DRAGON JUTSU!"* He called out as the waves plowed through the surrounding trees. "Whoa" She announced as it rained pieces of bark and wood. "You're turn" He said sidestepping to give her room. Letting out a deep breathe Lyra began her water ninjutsu training.


----------



## Michellism (Dec 31, 2009)

*Hikaru/Light Inuzuka; Konohagakure*

Hikaru and Light were sitting at the base of a large tree in the 12th training ground of Konohagakure. It was odd in and of itself to be seeing the young Inuzuka siblings in one of the training grounds period, seeing as they mostly trained in the Inuzuka Clan's compound in the courtyard. What made it even more odd was that they were actually reading a book in a training ground, practically scorning the purpose of the place.

They had been here for nearly an hour just reading and looking up at the clear blue sky. It was a day Hikaru had been waiting for three years now and it was perfect to the naked eye. The sky was bright and blue. The sun was shining brighter than usual in her eyes. The grass on the training field was freshly mowed a few days before. A gentle breeze would blow every few minutes, gently caressing and jostling his black tresses.

3 stumps sat about 50 ft away from where Hikaru and Light sat in the shade of the tree. Light took a break from reading yet again to look at the stumps to wonder how many shinobi had trained and whittled the days away with those training stumps.  Even from this distance Light could tell that the stumps were well worn and seemed smooth from years of exposure to the elements and abusive training. 

At this point the Hikaru put yabimichi down and closed her eyes and sighed deeply. "Whats the matter Hikaru" Light pondered, It had been so long since he had spent time with his little sister it almost seemed foreign. "Do you think mother is proud of us?" Hikaru asked somberly. It had been three years since her death and the memory had yet to wash away from Hikaru's mind nor heart. Light stared at her for a while trying to find the words that would comfort his sister.

"It still bothers you dosen't it" Light inquired, Hikaru merely nodded Yabimichi whimpering at her feet. Wrapping his arm around her he pulled the genin in close embracing her. Hikaru's face was bury in his chest, He could feel her crying though he didn't announce it. Several minutes past yet it seemed like a lifetime since Hikaru had had the chance to finally let her emotions pour out. "I'm sure she's proud of us Hikaru" Grabbing her by the shoulders he made eye contact with her.

She was still pouting, blubbering like a whimpering child. "Mom is always looking down at us from Heaven don't forget that" Light said followed by a smile. Hikaru finally caved and nodded the moment broken by Yabimichi's tongue licking her feet. She began to break out in laughter from the tickling sensation. Light smiled to himself, It had been so long since he's since his sister. In moments shadows surrounded them. It was the Inuzuka's head honcho's. Hikaru looked around surprised. *"Light Inuzuka, You're execution awaits"* The leader of the cell spoke. The weight of her words shocking Hikaru.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 31, 2009)

Amegakure-

A young kid with a rather interesting outfit rides his skateboard down the street, his head covered in a helmet resembling a human skull with the number 56 on it. "Oi! Bonehead! you going to the academy!" a man shouts at him. Bonehead, the nick name that this boy was given, he rarely ever speaks and never says what his name was. He simply nods to the man and continues to press forward, rolling down the sidewalk until he can see the Academy in the distance. 

He quickly kicks off his board and walks into the gates of the academy, There wasn't much open here. So finding his team would be rather easy, he looked down the first hall way until he saw a light. He made his way over rather quietly and looked inside, There was three people there, had to be his team. He met them with a simple wave of his black gloved hand and said nothing more.

With Shou-

"Ok.... all clean..." He huffed, he was worn out from the speed at which he had cleaned and was all set to learn a new jutsu. "Alright." Aomi looked the house over and nodded. "I will teach you a water jutsu, It doesn't require converting your chakra it's simply manipulating the water so you should be able to do it." She held up her hands, preformed quick seals and the water from the mop bucket coated them and created claws at the ends of her fingers. "It's called wave of tiger claws and you're not leaving here till you learn it."


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 1, 2010)

migukuni said:


> "Four or Five, though there should be more cannonballs around, beside's with you alone loading the cannons, it wouldn't matter how many cannons we have. Though i guess you could do *that* mechanism. Shuuhei drawled, he looked at the harbor where they had come from, they were roughly around 1 kilometer and a half from the harbor. It also seemed that the pursuers that was following them wasn't nearby yet. Shuuhei looked up at the mast, everything was secured and he can leave his post for now, the wind was also helping them towards the direction that they were heading, he calculated that half hour from now if the wind stayed in the blow, they would be roughly 5 kilometer away from the harbor or even 10 if it blows a bit harder. He sighed and looked at Taron, the blood had stopped but his clothes were still stained with blood. "Change your clothes and wash yourself. The people that is following us would be able to know where you are if they can take a whiff of your blood, its not likely but its better to be sure than sorry, also throw your clothes overboard just in case, after you do that, i'll also change. There should be decent clothes below deck. The wind should stop trackers from sniffing you, and i doubt they would be able to easily know which boat we are using, there's 2 other boats going in the same direction as us.
> 
> Taron looked at him incredolously as if he was saying how dare him to give him orders. Shuuhei kept silent and waited for the boy to follow his orders. A minute passed and Taron finally followed what he said, but even before 5 minutes passed the guy was already above deck again and was tinkling with the items in the boat.





Rakiyo said:


> *Minori's Squad; Outskirts of Konoha*
> 
> Hopping from branch to branch the jounin's quickly made for lost time. "Keep up blue" Minori barked from the front as blue struggled to keep up with his jounin peers. Rukia's bat was on the move cutting corners each way as it narrowed on Taron's scent. As they reach the clearing of the forest Fox and Prince could be seen. Minori quickly dugged into her pouch throwing  smoke bombs. "Keep Moving" She ordered.
> 
> ...



Taron looked over at Shuuhei as his lip turned upwards in a snarl. It wasn't the fact that he didn't see the point in what he was saying, it's just that the Shuuhei said it with authority that he assumed he had merely because he was older.

AS Taron went below docks, he immediately ripped off the blood stained shirt and threw it out the Window. He eventually chose just to grab a black shirt with white sleeves.
Taron was then about to walk back up when something caught his eye.

Off in the distance, shown in the light of the buildings, was a plume of smoke. And he could intantly recognise the chakra signature.

"*Fuck...*"

"*Load the fucking cannons!" *Taron yelled as he ran outside. "*They got fucking bat summons!*" He yelled as he pulled out explosive tags and started placing them on every cannon ball he could find and started loading them up.

'_So these cannon balls are about ten kilos each and the cannons can shoot them a maximum of 400 kilometers an hour. With the wind blowing at a 5 degree angle..._' He finished the mathematical sums in his head as well as the predictions as for what the bat summon would be doing after the first cannon fired...

The bat with Rukia on it's back dodging the first ball by merely inches. The explosion caused the other three Jounin to leap out of the way.

'Just as predicted.' A large insane grin spread across Taron's face as he fired the next cannon.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 1, 2010)

*Leiko Kuroshi/Kirigakure*​
Leiko watched the streets of Kirigakure from where she crouched on a store roof, rocking back on her heels as she scowled at the civilians on the road. _Useless_, she thought to herself, tapping her kunai against the tiles. _Inferior little sheep, just running out their lives..._

*"Hey, brat!"* Leiko turned her head, eyes flashing, to snap at the speaker, but as she saw who it was her eyes widened in fear and she tumbled backwards, almost falling off the roof. Reina Fenette, the youngest swordsmen of the Mist grinned at her, sharp teeth gleaming against her coral lips. Easily hefting her massive red sword, she swung it at Leiko and fluttered her eyelashes, tossing back her hair. *"This is my roof now, get off."* Leiko fled, though she lost a piece of her dress to the sword's sharp edge. 

Pacing the streets of Kirigakure with the "scum" she had so recently ridiculed, Leiko raged inside her head. _One day I'll show her! Who does she think she is? She's barely any older than me! It's stupid, it's dumb! I'll cut off her head with her own sword._ Stalking toward the Academy, she opened the door and sat down at a desk, praying her new team would be bearable. And that none of them would be as arrogant as stupid Reina Fenette.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 1, 2010)

*Team 10. Vergil*

He remained seated with his eye closed as the three girls stood before him. 

"Late. I do not accept tardiness, however considering my own I shall let this pass." His eyes opened revealing his pure white eyes. He got up and towered over his team.

"My name is Hyuuga Vergil and I shall be your sensei for the forseeable future. We appear to have a mission available, since you are grown ups now, I shall let you decide. Both are simple tasks."

He haded them a piece of paper with two mission options on it.

1. Clean out the horse stables. There is an extraordinary amount of horse faeces that needs to be shovelled and recycled for compost.

2. The festival needs volunteers for the following:
- dunk the shinobi. A game where a person throws a ball at a target and the person on the chair falls into a tub of ice water
- babysitting. baby sitting the legendary puke up triplets, called so due to their vomiting abilities
- The human cannonball: The circus needs a human cannonball to be fired into a vat of goo. People pay to pull the lever to fire the shinobi.

"Hm." Vergil said, "All these events appear to be next to each other so at least you can talk."

((you sure you want me as a sensei Bwahahaha!))


----------



## migukuni (Jan 1, 2010)

*Shuuhei's Anger*



South of Hell said:


> The bat with Rukia on it's back dodging the first ball by merely inches. The explosion caused the other three Jounin to leap out of the way.
> 
> 'Just as predicted.' A large insane grin spread across Taron's face as he fired the next cannon.



Shuuhei looked at the location where Taron was firing the cannonballs, he smiled wildly. This guys probably didn't know that Taron was with another person. Who in their right minds would run in the sea for almost 2 km's. Even if they were extremely good ninja's running in the sea would take massive chakra control. Well, the female seemed to be good, an average elite jounin or a chakra control specialist jounin, but the other two wasn't as good as her, they were good but not as fast. 

Four jounin level's sent out to get one genin was a massive overkill, they had probably took it easy and decided to go for brute strength rather than smarts. They were either reckless, stupid or running out of time. From what he remembered it was the Konoha Festival, maybe they wanted to go home already and join the festival and this genin was taking away their precious time to party. Shuuhei laughed at himself at the thought. He had to admit it was funny. The Bat Girl will be the greatest enemy, the other three were too reckless to run on water, he can do away with them long enough for them to escape. 

"You take care of the Batgirl, just a tip, Bat's are blind and fire echolocation to see, however since we are in an open space and in the water, that bat's mobility and senses should be massively impaired and im not even mentioning the distance between us. The female is probably in complete control of the flight. No bat can see without echolocation in this light. I've already given you a tip, you should be able to take care of the rest." Shuuhei said to the genin that was in the cannon who seemed to be making calculations in his mind. (_*Insert Taron's reaction here*_)

"hahaha" Shuuhei laughed out at the genin's reaction then he said "i'll take care of those three jounins, They are completely overestimating themselves to run in the sea. They have no respect to mother nature, I shall teach them the fear of the SEA." Shuuhei said, smile widening massively, making his features a bit fiercer than normal. 

He looked slightly at the genin on his side, the guy seemed to look a bit fearful at him. It was very rare for Shuuhei to actually show this face. He was incredibly mad at the three jounin's that thought they were talented and strong enough to overrule mother sea's waters. Did they not know that a lot of people die in the sea, not just ordinary people, even jounins and kage's die in the sea if they do such a reckless move as walking on it for 1 km. 

"I despise this kinds of people the most." Shuuhei snarled as he formed handseals, "lets see you run in a raging wave you fucking asshole's! Eat this you damn shitty bastards! _Kamaitachi no jutsu_" He aimed it at the three running ninja's the jutsu quickly gained speed and strength when it went towards the three ninja's this was because of the wind that the sea had blown, as what Shuuhei had noticed awhile ago. (OOC: its in the last post that the sea wind was strong.) The jutsu combined with the natural strong air of the area had strengthened the jutsu enough to reach and encircle the three jounins. 

The three jounin's should be stuck inside the kamaitachi and not just that of course, just that would be too easy for arrogant bastards like them. When the technique was released and moving towards the target, the water around it had been disturbed massively, the three jounin's would already be at wit's end just to stand in water and not drown, making jutsu's at that state would be a complete miracle. Even if they submerge themselves it wont help them much, after all the turbulent water would slice them apart the same as the kamaitachi would. Their only saving grace would probably be saved by the batgirl, that is if they survive drowning.

"HAHAHAHAHA! Die you fucking bastards" Shuuhei screamed out at the three jounins that was already tittering because of the water's turbulence. Somehow he felt Taron respect him a little bit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2010)

> Isane cheers as Koutetsu manages to wound the giant Centipede, "Good job now kill it!"  She points at Leon and exhorts him onwards, "Hey now c'mon don't slack off. Show that giant bug what you're made of!"
> 
> Leon gives Isane a look, basically saying, who put this chick in charge. He shrugs it off anyway and taking a cue from Koutetu's "lucky shot" he hurls two Kunai at the Centipede's open maw. One kunai ricochet's off the side of its mouth but the other goes straight in causing the Centipede to roar even louder in outrage.
> 
> ...



"I... i suppose that's a good idea!" Koutetsu runs as quickly as he can towards the circle of notes. He was kind of happy she was the one who'd come up with the idea. "Now this gives me an excuse." He smirked as he rushed towards the girl. as the Centipede got into the circle, a large explosion takes place, Koutetsu jumps through the air and ends up landing on Isane, not by accident either. 


"Urgh..." He slowly pushes himself up, till he realizes his hand is on Isane's chest. "Ah! Sorry!" He quickly pulls away. "Hehehe, I was wondering why the landing was so soft though." He rubbed the back of his head, he had intended to do that and it had worked out better then he'd planned. "Oh?" He turned his head to look at the baked centipede. "It seems the plan worked!" He smiled and slowly stood up.

"I wonder, do you think you could make armor out of this." He poked the roasted centipede. Clack! the beast began to move. "Oh? It seems it was only half baked." He chuckled and stabbed a kunai between it's plated armor, the creature quickly stopped moving. "Ah, it was just some death rattles, it wasn't alive." He blinked, he wanted the kill, but it seems the frightened one got it.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

The Uchiha girl fell backwards collapsing to the floor panting. Her jet black hairstrewn all over to each side as she struggled to catch her breath. She was almost out of chakra, her body feeling as if it had been through a massive battle. "My body hurts" She said inbetween pants. Harei scrathed his nose with the sand that followed him faithfully "Come on Uchiha, You really gonna let this jutsu kick youre ass?" He taunted. It had been three days since she had been working at it, This would be the sand genin's last day in Konoha.

"COME ON LIKE AN OKAMA!" Bon clay cheered spinning on his toe. "Shut up!" She barked tetter tottering to her feet. "I can do this" She repeated to herself planting her feet unto the ground as she formed the handsigns. "I Can do this" She continued to cheer as she manipulated her chakra. "I CAN DO THIS!" The Uchiha girl roared slamming her palm unto the floor.

*POOF!!!*

A Cloud of smoke soon followed as the three looked on in anticipation. The swirling puffs of smoke began to shift and churn revealing a shape. A Hissing could be heard admist the cloud and Ryoumo looked on excited. "SHE DID IT!" Bon clay called out as a small snake made it's appearence. It was quite small the size of a small house cat. It was bright red with dark blue stripes as it stared at it's master. Exhausted Ryoumo shifted back and forth before falling back to the ground.

*"She's out cold"* The two commented.

*Sousuke Higarami; Hospital*

Sousuke laid in bed staring outside of his hospital window. His wound still hurt yet it could not match the pain of the news given to him. "You're days as a Ninja are over" Rukia's words echoing in his head. He placed his hand atop of slew of bandages that covered his wound. The door opened and Chopper Minori's medical apperentice walked in. "Hello Sousuke how are you feeling?" He asked as he made his way over to a chair climbing atop of it.

The leaf jounin didn't say a word as the small deer like creature traced over with his trusty stethoscope. His heart beat seemed regular, well for anyone who had just had a hole punch through them that is. "You're heart beat seems to have stablized" Chopper said with a chipper smile. Sousuke couldn't even hear the news as he kept thinking about Rukia's words. "Doctor...When Can I go back on the line of duty" Sousuke asked looking away. He feared the answer. 

Chopper let out a heavy sigh as he wrapped the stethoscope around his neck. Taking a moment to find the right words he finally spoke. "You see when Doflamingo attacked you back there in the ship he not only did damage on a physical level but on a chakra circulatory level as well. Most of the chakra nerves in you're left shoulder have died and even with the technology we have now we are unable to save lost chakra nerves. Sousuke you can no longer be a ninja" Chopper delivered the news as a deafning silence entered the room.

*Rakiyo Saikourin; Baba Yaga; Metal Country*

The Ground shifted and churned as it began to take the appearence of a massive centipede. Opening it's gullet the Hokage jumped from it's mouth covered in the creature's saliva. It had bothered him as a kid but the years spent with them had made him not even notice it. His gourd of Sake strapped safely to his back he looked on to the jungle of sky scrapers that awaited him. "Baba Yaga." Rakiyo said to himself before setting off.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 1, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; Amegakure*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Medusa's theme 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLp_wePNrZA[/YOUTUBE]




Looking at here team once over she nodded *"Good you're all here" *She said trying to memorize any important features. She saw potential test subjects, After all the best bodies where the young one as they where susceptible to everything. However she also knew that Amegakure was one of high security and tyrannical watch. If she wanted to use them for the purpose she wished she would have to wait for a more oppourtune time. "*Well we already have a Mission so let's not waste time"* Medusa announced.

Team Amegakure had been formed and made their way down to the lower levels of the village eventually finding the exit in the form of sewer pipes. Walking for about an hour the only sound coming from the pounding rained that reigned supreme overhead. The hollow steel echoing with ambition with each pounding rain drop. The river like system that existed within the pipes began to churn disturbed by an outside force.

*"GET BACK!"*

Medusa called out as a massive hole blew through the side of the makeshift walls. Their stood a King Cow, A powerful creature known to only inhabit the outskirts of Iwagakure. *"What is that doing here?!"* She frantically asked. The Pipe began to shift from the weight, Using her earth Ninjutsu to hold the structure up she turned to her students. *"YOU FIGHT IT OFF WHILE I HOLD THE STRUCTURE UP! NOW HURRY!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2010)

Bonehead cracks his neck and his knuckles, he then dug into his pouch and pulled out three rolls of string, with his free hand he pulled out the strings and rushed forward. ?MRAAHH!!!? The beast charged him, Bonehead jumped and released the string rolls, allowing them to wrap around the king cows horns and neck. He lands on the other end of the beast and wraps the string around his gloved hand. He wasn?t strong enough to hold it back, but he would be able to do a little gentle guiding of the monster. And the fact that he was able to pull and make the cows neck hurt made it turn towards him.


"Sakura Fubuki no Jutsu." He throws a handful of kunai at the beast, though this jutsu was a bad idea normally when used in a tunnel, there was an exit quickly to his left and the explosion would blast away from his team. Considering Medusa was keeping the pipe from collapsing, it could work, or it could back fire on him and destroy everyone. "Chances." he spoke aloud as the kunai released their small explosive notes. He let one final kunai fly, the one that would ignite the explosion, once he did he leaped through the hole the king cow had made, landing in another tunnel as fire blew past. "Dead?" He wondered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 1, 2010)

*Sky Island/2 days ago with Sparrow...*
Robard the giant Owl ushers Sparrow towards the front of the Coliseum where a giant Golden Eagle, the size of a small jetliner, sits on an upraised pedestal. The Eagle stares at her curiously with it's gray piercing eyes.   

*"I am Gwaihir, the Wind Lord,"* he tells her in a loud booming voice, that echoes all about the arena.  

Sparrow nods respectfully towards him, hoping that she doesn't have to fight him as well. 

*"That was an entertaining performance you put on. You are Hatori-chan's apprentice are you not?" *

"Thank you, um yeah I guess you could say I'm his apprentice," Sparrow responds. She had always viewed Hatori as something more akin to an eccentric uncle then anything and never really considered herself his formal student. 

Gwaihir nods and reaches within the folds of his giant golden wings. He produces a giant scroll and unfurls it across the ground in front of Sparrow. The scroll reaches from one end of the arena to the other and on it in neat endless rows are the blood signatures and handprints of those who have signed a contract with the birds. 

Wow there are so many names, Sparrow thinks in awe as she stares at all the signatures, wondering just how many generations these names go back for. All the way at the far right end of the scroll, third to last, she's pleasantly surprised to see Hatori's very own signature.  

*"You have proven yourself fitting to our standards,"* Gwaihir informs her with a pleasant smile, *"This contract represents a blood pact of the highest order that we Birds hold sacred. When you sign it, it will bind you to us in an unbreakable trust and will allow you to be able to call upon us for aid." * With his right golden wing, he points at an empty slot all the way at the far end of the scroll, *"Please sign here..."* 

Sparrow nods wordlessly and walks over to the empty slot, crouching on her knees in front of it. She feels an infectious enthusiasm as she removes a kunai from her thigh holster and pricks her right thumb with the point of the knife. Just as she is about to sign her name in blood she stops short and looks up at Gwaihir questioningly. 

*"Yes?"* 

"Well it's just that, Sparrow...it's not my real name...or rather it's just what people call me. I don't know what my real name is," she responds. 

*If you would cooperate with me then maybe we can find out! *the Gobi interjects with an annoyed snort within Sparrow's mind. 

Sparrow ignores the Gobi's voice, not wanting to dwell on her lost memories. I want this to be a happy experience she thinks to herself. Gwaihir chuckles and with his right golden wing gently pats Sparrow on the top of her head, *"It is the blood that seals the pact. You could call yourself Weasel face and it would not really matter."* 

"I'll take Sparrow over Weasel face any day then," Sparrow responds with a laugh. With the blood on her thumb she signs her name onto the scroll and then pastes her bloody fingerprints neatly under her name. 

"Okay?" Sparrow asks cheerfully as she stands back up. Gwaihir nods, *"Yes, welcome to the flock,"* he tells Sparrow with a smirk and all the birds in the arena begins to hoot, howl, and caw, in unison. Sparrow smiles and almost feels like she could cry but then Gwaihir slams his right talon onto the ground causing her to disappear in a puff of smoke. Her body rematerializes in an explosion of smoke right over the summoning scroll in the mountain high above the Hidden Stone Village. 

Next to the scroll, Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage, sleeps propped up against a tree with his giant straw hat tipped low over his face. Sparrow takes a second to get her bearings, "That was freaky..." she mutters. She notices Hatori over by the tree, and narrows her eyes at him. Hatori stirs suddenly as Sparrow eyes him and he yawns, "Done already?" he asks her, peering at her from under his straw hat. 

"A warning would've been nice Master!" she tells him curtly. 

"Ah but then where would be the fun in that?" he responds and begins snoring.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 1, 2010)

*Yume/Amegakure Tunnels*​
As her teammate, Bonehead, and the cow disappeared in a vast explosion, Yume stumbled backwards and coughed. _Where is he?_ As the smoke cleared, she saw her teacher still holding up the tunnel, and the cow slowly advancing, though it was missing most of it's side, and a back leg. Bonehead was nowhere to be seen. Roaring, the cow dug at the ground with its massive horns, which were still capable of delivering significant damage. _I just have to remember what I was taught,_ Yume thought and palmed a kunai.

Stepping dangerously close to the beast, Yume made sure she was in the line of sight before using her technique. *"Utakata,"* she murmured and swung out the hand not clasping the kunai towards it. As the cow's eyes followed and locked on, she allowed herself a small smile of triumph. The cow mooed in surprise, as Yume walked closer. But all the cow saw was a now empty tunnel, devoid of any life. Moving quickly, she dug her kunai into the beast's eye and buried it as far as she could, not stopping until she was sure the brain had been pierced. Withdrawing her kunai and wiping it off on the ground, she looked around.* "We should find Bonehead,"* she said, stepping away from the beast's death throes.


----------



## Aro Volturi (Jan 1, 2010)

*
Serah

Level 2

BODY: 10>20
SPIRIT: 10>15
MIND: 5>10
Speed (Body+spirit): 30
Accuracy (Body+mind): 20
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 20*


Serah and her Father cross weapons and move to counter the other's moves and her father throws an off balance Serah across the familys dojo room. "Clone Technique!" she screams and her and the clone charge towards her father

*Serah fathers flashback-first person*
This was the time of day when I wished I were able to sleep. Anbu work. Or was purgatory the right word. If there was any way to atone for my sins, this ought to count toward the tally in some measure. The tedium was not something I grew used to; every day seemed more impossibly monotonous than the last. 

I suppose this was my form of sleep if sleep was defined as the inert state between active dutys. I stared at the cracks running through the plaster in the far corner of the adoption building, imagining patterns into them that were not there. 

It was one way to tune out the voices that babbled like the gush of a river inside my head. Several hundred of these voices I ignored out of boredom. When it came to the human mind, I?d heard it all before and then some. 

Today, all thoughts were consumed with the trivial drama of a new addition to the small children here. It took so little to work them all up. I?d seen the new face repeated in thought after thought from every angle. Just an ordinary girl. 

The excitment over her arrival was tiresomely predictable like flashing a shiny object at a child. Half the boys were already imagining themselves in love with her, just because she was something new to look at. I tried harder to tune them out. 

Only four voices did I block out of courtesy rather than distaste: my family, my two brothers and two sisters, who were so used to the lack of privacy in my presence that they rarely gave it a thought. I gave them what privacy I could. I tried not to listen if I could help it. 

Try as I may, still?I knew. Sakura was thinking, as usual, about herself. She?d caught sight of her profile in the reflection off someone?s glasses, and she was mulling over her own perfection Sakura's mind was a shallow pool with few surprises. 

Jin was fuming over a wrestling match he?d lost to Fu during the night. It would take all his limited patience to make it to the end of the day to orchestrate a rematch. I never really felt intrusive hearing Jin's thoughts, because he never thought one thing that he would not say aloud or put into action. 

Perhaps I only felt guilty reading the others? minds because I knew there were things there that they wouldn?t want me to know. If Sakura's mind was a shallow pool, then Jin's was a lake with no shadows, glass clear. 

And Fu was?suffering. I suppressed a sigh. "Samanosuke." Ohatsuhime called my name in her head, and had my attention at once. It was just the same as having my name called aloud. I was glad my given name had fallen out of style lately it had been annoying; anytime anyone thought of any samanosuke, my head would turn automatically.

My head didn?t turn now. Ohatsuhime and I were good at these private conversations. It was rare that anyone caught us. I kept my eyes on the lines in the plaster. "How is he holding up." she asked me. 

I frowned, just a small change in the set of my mouth. Nothing that would tip the others off. I could easily be frowning out of boredom. 

Ohatsuhime"s mental tone was alarmed now, and I saw in her mind that she was watching Fu in her peripheral vision. Is there any danger? She searched ahead, into the immediate future, skimming through visions of monotony for the source behind my frown.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 1, 2010)

* Amegakure
Takeshi Kanda*​
Takeshi's one visible eye sparkled at this sight of the large cow in front of them. Medusa commanded her team to fight it off, but he was more amazed than battle ready. "Your kidding right Mesa-Sensei? We should take this huge thing home back to the village. he spoke with happiness in his eyes. The sparkle in his eyes didn't last long after he watched Bonehead attack the beast quickly, "Bo what are you doing!?" His disappoint returned back to cheerfulness as he saw the king cow still alive, "That was a close one, well we can still do-" Before he could even finish his sentence Yume began her assault,"wait can't we just knock it out?"

Takeshi was already to late to tell her after the king cow fell dead, "You know Yu, that wasn't very lady like at all." He walked up near his female teammate who was infront of the beast and smiled, "ah well, I'm sure there are more of these things out in the world."  The boy faced his sensei's direction and cheerfully spoke, "come on Mesa-Sensei we don't have time to laying around.  He then turned his attention near the smoke where Bonehead was, "hey Bo, you still alive over there? I'm already surrounded by enough girls at home I need at least one guy around."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 1, 2010)

With Team Amegakure-

Bonehead blinked as the smoke started to clear, he could see his team mates in the other tunnel, shouting for him. It was kind of a nice feeling to be wanted actually, he wasn't used to it. Bone quickly took out a writing tablet and pen and walked out of the tunnel, when he appeared in front of the team the words on the tablet read. "I'm fine." Everyone blinked. "Uhhh... You know bo, you could have just said that." Takeshi comments.

Bo turned the tablet around and changed the page, when he revealed the text again it said "I know." Yume leaned into Takeshi. "Why's he writing the words.." She whispered. "I like too." The text on Bone's sheet read. "How did you even hear that with the helmet on!?" Takeshi shouts. "I assumed." the words read once more. "You prefer writing words out huh.." Bone scribbled something down. "Yes." Takeshi then asked if he could even speak. once more, Bone turned the paper to him, flipped to a new page and wrote down something. "Yes."* "YOU DIDN'T NEED TO CHANGE THE PAGE!"*


----------



## Cjones (Jan 1, 2010)

*Kayo/Yamanaka Main Household*

*Chapter one prelude I will always be there.
500 years earlier feudal Japan​*
_Master Lyude the demon is here and is awaiting you, said sliver haired priestess. Yes thank you for telling me answered the burgundy haired man, I also want you and all the others to evacuate the village and seek shelter somewhere else this will be a decisive and I want the villagers too be long gone just in case I don’t make it. The village has already evacuated Master Lyude and I’m staying with you. No leave this battle will be too dangerous and you know you can’t control your powers Akane they may go out of control now I want you to leave Akane.

NO! Lyude as your assistant NO your friend I am not leaving your side if you were to die and I wasn’t there to help I……I would never forgive myself. Akane….thank you said Lyude and embraced the girl I knew I could always count on you now let us go and slay this demon together. Okay responded a very happy Akane let’s go and Lyude before we go out I want you to know even if were staring death in the eye I will be with you through thick and thin I. love you, and I you Akane now let us go. Following right behind him with her head Akane thought said under her breath “I just hope you’re with me too”.

As they stepped out side there they saw her, the demon that had helped and tried to kill them on many occasion (I’ll explain later) there was like a sibling rival but much more violent and brutal between this demon and Lyude. The demon had long shining gray hair and that reached just past her butt and piercing light violet eyes she had this monotone look on her face as if she was staring straight into your soul. She wore a blood red silk kimono with long sleeves the kimono went down to her waist where it was covered up with a midnight blue kimono pants. Also she had a gold medallion hanging with a baby blue crystal hanging engraved in the middle with diamonds edge in the side, with her huge stature many have taken one glance and would mistake would mistake her for a samurai, but that’s where most made their fatal mistake.

“So…….you finally decided to come out Lyude I thought you would chicken out, ah I see Akane didn’t listen to you so you’re here to fight too” the demon woman said speaking in a monotone voice. Yes I’m here to fight I will never leave Master Lyude’s side Akane yelled pulling out a book getting in to fighting position we will seal you up! Yes Azumo you have helped us on many occasion so much that I have felt we’ve become friends….but that still doesn’t mean I’ll just let you have the continue on this killing rampage you have been on now defend your self Lyude yelled pulling out his sword this is the end either you or me. Azumo smiled an evil smug smile and said “After I have killed you I will be the most powerful demon creature of this time she said I she got in to fight stance so Lyude and Akane PREPARE YOUR SELVES!
Yelled Azumo as she rushed towards them right before she reached them Lyude yelled Akane be careful she doesn’t have here weapon I could be a trick keep your guard up, 

Lyude yelled as she leaped in the air O Kay yelled back Akane. Azumo with blinding speed jump up in the air after Lyude and out of nowhere a large scythe appeared Lyude just noticed barely enough to escape. How did she do that thought Lyude before she always carried it something’s up. LADY MIDORIKO ARE YOU OKAY yelled Akane with concern, yes some how she learned how to make her weapon disappear and reappear. Azumooooo! Take this Akane stared glowing while reading from that book she had, BURN……. FIRE BALL! Then out of thin air three fire balls and race toward Azumo a blinding speed. Azumo turned around and caught all three in her palm and crushed them.

If you want to stop don’t hold back on me now she pulled her scythe into the air and a dark cloud stared to from then lighting came down hitting the scythe Azumo swung the scythe making a large X and yelled X strike! Sending the X plummeting down at Akane. Barrier said Akane as a wall of mystical energy surrounded her, Lyude now yelled, w…what Azumo turned around too see Lyude send a blast of energy through his sword sending her to the ground, ah gasped Azumo as she hit the ground she jumped straight back up to her feet I should have been able to smell him what happened thought Azumo till she saw a small candle on the ground ah the demon candle she masked her scent with smart Lyude, but that won’t help you yelled Azumo as she charged.

 Lyude charged back ready to strike, but when he swung his sword Azumo wasn’t there w…w…where is she, but before he could finish he was sent flying into a building as Azumo roundhouse kicked him into a building. Now Akane thought Azumo, so she tuned her attention to Akane and rushed toward her preparing to strike. Akane saw this thought it was a good time to try out her new spell. Time and space disable my enemy and make them at my mercy…….Galaxy stop, Then stars appeared out of no where and started to surround Azumo till she stopped dead in her place. Good now I can check on Master Lyude that last blow look liked it hurt thought Akane out loud as she ran to check on Lyude.

Master Lyude are you alright….yes Akane I’m find are said Lyude getting up out of the debris. Alight now let’s go finish……uhhhh Akane groaned blood spewing out of her mouth. Akane….what's wrong Akane said a now frantic Lyude. Lyude looked up too see Azumo standing over them Akane turned around and look up…I…I…thought m….my…sp…spell worked. I just fooled you into thinking that now take this Azumo’s eyes turned a pure white as if she was looking into her body, I know what she trying to do Lyude said picking up his sword, but Azumo sent him flying with a shockwave of energy and he went straight into a pole that pierced through his body. NO….NO….Lyude…NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Cried out Akane and her body stared glowing a brilliant white which sent Azumo flying.

What the hell just happened thought Azumo, she looked at Akane her normal monotone expression replaced with curiosity. HA HA HA...HAHAHA, laughed Akane evilly you killed him here voice breaking apart. Now me make you die BIIIITTTTCCCHHH HA HA HA HA! Then some how at inhuman speed even before Azumo could get up she sent her flying into a while with a firm back hand too the face. UH she’s losing control of her powers just like I thought I have to stop her.

Azumo descended and came crashing down into Akane inflicting a fatal wound, but Akane just laughed it off. (Just going to skip this cause it’s kind of light and my sugar rush I leaving) I’ve never meet an opponent so strong I can’t die like this. Azumo looked up with Akane staring over Azumo, YOU DIE NOW BITCH! Akane no yelled Lyude jumping in her way, Ly…Lyude said Akane sounding more human, yes please stop…no she must die…Akane please I love you and with that he kissed her and said_

*I WILL ALWAYS BE WITH YOU!​*
Kayo cringed as she put down the small pamphlet she was reading. She had come to show Kioshi her routine for the pageant, but was duped into reviewing a chapter of a story Kioshi had been writing. Kayo sighed inwardly, thinking about how low of a person Kioshi was to use her only true weakness against her in a causal setting…food. “Alright tell me Kayo, what do you think?” Kioshi asked eagerly waiting for his best friend response. 

Kayo was really lost on how to deal with the situation. She never really was one to lie to people, but Kioshi was her best friend. Sure it was easy for her to tell Kioshi how crappy of a writer he is and how many typos he has and the plot really didn’t make any sense or blend well together, really it was just down right shitty. She raked her brain constantly thinking, could she really do this? “Yea, it’s a great story Kioshi. It really works well and the characters seem very realistic!”

_Nope_

Kayo plastered on the biggest and cheesiest smile she could muster as she went on to talk about how great the first chapter of the story was, but knowing deep down it was the crappiest thing Neji Hyuga and Sasuke Uchiha respectfully. “Thanks Kayo I had been really nervous about letting anyone read it, but now I think I can go on ahead to wrote another chapter and possibly more” He said excitedly.

_“Oh no…I’ve created a monster…”_ She said as she began giggling getting a look of confusion from Kioshi. “Is there something wrong Kayo? It’s about my story isn’t it? I hope your not hiding anything, are you” Kioshi asked interested in her sudden fit of laugher. “Ah, HEY! I came over here to show you my performance for the pageant”. Kayo continued to smile hoping Kioshi would take the bait. He watched her intently as she began to set up to how him her performance. “Yea, I did promise so let’s see it”.

Kayo turned her back towards him as she wiped the invisible sweat from her brow _“That was close”_.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2010)

*Iwa/Mikael…*

Standing behind a large boulder, Mikael watched the group proceed into the cave.  ‘I think the old man really is a fool…’ he thought to himself as he saw genin dragged farther into the darkness.  He did nothing to help, he just and watched for a moment as Sparrow jumped forward and grabbed his hand and then the summons appeared.  At that moment he sighed and leaned a shoulder against the large rock and watched as things played out.

_Inside the cave…_

“Pblaabat!”

“Blanemomen omoamn!”

“Plaabat!”

“Omoamn!”

Two separate voices began to argue each having a grip on one of Hakumei’s ankles.  They began to tug against each other making his legs move farther apart.  It was then that the girl had grabbed on causing them to become angry as they jerked back hard.  They growled in frustration as he was pulled the other way by yet another person.

“MAMUBAN!”  A third voice bellowed from the darkness.  From the shadows a dark purple orb began to glow several feet from the floor.  A hard look into the darkness might divulge the fact that it was connected to a staff held by a small, strange looking, yet angry .  “STINFRA!” he bellowed pointing it toward them.  An electric shock of lighting blasted from the orb on his staff toward the group.

*Konoha/Tora*

Quickly looking over Yuuka’s shoulder, Tora began to grin.  “A canon…”  she mumbled her eyes glazing slightly.  “Shot out of a canon?”  She looked up at their sensei and grinned.  “Seriously?  One of us can actually get shot out of a canon into a big bucket of goo?”  her eyes began to shine as she thought of it.

There sensei just stood and nodded.  “That is what is written.” His voice was flat as he looked at the team.

“OH HOLY COW!”  Tora yelled jumping as if she needed to go to the bathroom really bad.  “Please guys.  Please!  Please!Please!Please!”  Tora’s eyes were wide and shiny as she laced her fingers together and begged the other two members.  “Oh please let me get shot out of a canon!”


*Kiri/Heather…*

“Seriously.  Do I look like a mother?”  The red haired woman mumbled as she shifted her breasts into the corset she wore.  Looking into the mirror she sighed.  “I get taken off missions with that hunk of a…”  Heather shivered slightly as a grin spread.  “Oh well.  Guess I don’t have much of a choice.”  She gazed at herself in the mirror and leaned forward applying her lipstick.  Afterward she gave her lips a smack and tossed the now closed applicator into the drawer and closed it with her hip.  As she walked out she let her hands smooth down the lines of her outfit.

In to the cool air she began to walk down the road musing about the genin she was going to teach and wondered if any had older brothers or about their fathers.  “We shall see…”  A slight smile graced her lips as she walked, her hips swinging seductively as she continued on.

“Morning Miss Heather!”  A shop keeper called.

“Top of the Morning to you Miss Heather!”  Another man called as he opened the door to his business.

“Hiya Miss Heather!”  Another man called earning a hard whap from his wife, he continued to watch her go as he rubbed his head.

Heather just walked giving a nod or a wave periodically.  She continued on to the academy.


*Kumo/Koen….*

Waiting for a moment, Koen followed the pair through the gate and arrived near the man waiting for them.  “We got word that you needed our assistance.”  Koen said bowing slightly to the man.

“Ahyep”  He said and turned slightly.  “It’s a pity that all my crew grew sick at once.”

“All of them?  At the same time?”  

“Every last one of ‘em.”  he shook his head.  “It’s the damnedest thing.”

“Right.”  Koen nodded and gestured toward the building.  “What needs to be done first.” 

“Well as you can smell…”  he gestured toward the large building.  “We seem to have a back up of carcasses.”  He spat a yellow stream of tobacco on to the ground before chuckling slightly.  “We need those damn things tossed onto the conveyer belt.  That contraption will work it’s self.  You just need to get it on there.”

“We will get on it.”  Koen said heading toward the building.  When they were out of earshot from the man Koen began to speak.  “Be on guard.  Something had to have made them sick.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto dives towards the bottom of the Great Mist Lake with his sword Tina in tow. The heavy meat cleaver blade, strapped to his back, acts like an anchor so he just casually sinks towards the center of the lake. Misuto already knows where he's headed because a very important person lives here who he often likes to visit. He wants his Tina to meet this person, her namesake really, the original article.

_Tina meet Tina!_ Misuto says wordlessly as he lands on the lake bottom and unstraps his sword from his back. In front of Misuto and his "Tina" sits a decaying corpse of a teenage girl, the real Tina, no older then 17 and a very talented artist who had a promising future. Heavy iron chains attached to cinder blocks wrap all around the corpses mottle gray skin which sags off of its bones. The corpses eyes have been eaten out by the fishes, leaving only empty sockets.   

Misuto reaches towards the corpses right hand and shakes it tenderly before kissing it. _Sorry love but I got a new girl now and she's got the same name as you...how freaky is that?!_, he says in his mind, waving the sword back and forth in front of the corpse. 

In his mind Misuto can hear the corpse start to cry and whine about how he doesn't appreciate her, just like that stupid bitch did when she was alive. Misuto sighs inwardly hoping the whore will just shut up, he knew she would react this way. This rotting corpse that used to be Tina had a thing for bad boys and found Misuto intriguing and dangerous, but got more then she bargained for, clearly underestimating the depth of his insanity. She said she wanted him to be her first and they both planned a romantic date by the lake. Misuto played the part just right too, doing everything to keep her at ease. Everything went just as planned of course, for him that is. She never returned home that evening and two weeks later no one has had the forethought to look for her body here at the bottom of the lake.

_WILL YOU JUST SHUT YOUR FUCKIN MOUTH!!_ Misuto screams inwardly at the corpse. _I GOT ME A NEW GIRL, ONE WHO UNDERSTANDS ME! _ In his rage he swings his "Tina" around in a blur and lops off the rotting corpses head in one fell swoop. The way the edge of the blade slices through the water causing tangible undercurrents, piques his interest. However he can still hear the rotting head crying and screaming, accusing him of being unfaithful as it rolls across the lake floor. 
_
Misuto let's get out of here. I'm bored!_ he hears his sword tell him in a sultry female voice, Tina's old voice. 

Misuto nods his head, _yeah let's blow this popsicle stand! _ he kicks the rotting head away like a soccer ball causing it to fly through the water like a torpedo and then swims back up to the surface, making slower then normal progress thanks to the weight of the sword. As he pops his head above the surface he stares at the blade, his new Tina. 

"Let's get to know each other better!" he exclaims. 

*Konoha...*
There is no happy festival for Kazuma to celebrate a mission accomplished. He lays back in a hospital bed teetering on the edge of death, but in his mind he is fully awake.

Kazuma walks through a dimly lit tunnel. It's so dark he can barely see his own hands in front of his face and he resorts to sticking close to the smooth wall of the tunnel and following it with his hands. 

He doesn't know where he is but he feels deep down inside that there's something waiting for him at the end of this tunnel. After what feels like an eternity of walking he suddenly sees a flickering light at the end of the tunnel. He quickens his pace and the light grows stronger, within seconds his nose picks up on the scent of wood burning and he  can hear the flickering of flames. 

Kazuma passes through a narrow opening and into a large cave where a woman with long raven dark hair sits by a roaring fire. Her back is turned to Kazuma. "Who are you?" Kazuma asks as he approaches her. The woman turns her head around to face him and Kazuma's eyes widen with shock. She has a beautiful face, and grayish blue eyes like Kazuma's. He knows this woman's face by heart even though he never really got to know her and has no true memory of her. 

"Mom?!" 

The woman nods and smiles warmly at Kazuma, _"Hello son...my you've grown so much! How old are you?" _

Kazuma remains totally speechless and in a state of pure confusion. "Am I dead?"

_"Well I certainly hope not,"_ his mother responds. _"Come and sit beside me..."_ she adds in a soothing voice and beckons him over.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

*Yuuka/Konoha*​
Yuuka eyed her smaller teammate, unnerved by the girl's sudden enthusiasm. Sliding away, she nodded her head in agreement. *"I suppose that your...'cannon shooting' may be preferable to cleaning out stables."* _People are going to see me though_, she thought sadly. _Mother is going to be angry with this disgrace to the family. I hope she doesn't get very angry._ Stealing a glance at Inka, she cleared her throat. *"I will take the water-dunking. Cold does not bother me, water even less."* _It could have been worse._

Two hours later, as Yuuka fell into the freezing tub for the third time in as many minutes, her anger practically radiated off in waves. Standing up and pushing her thick, sopping wet hair over one shoulder, she wrung it out before scrambling ungracefully back into the seat. Cold had seeped into her entire body, and her fingers curled around the chair-arms with difficulty. A small red-haired boy was next in line. _He looks familiar_...she mused as he took aim. _That hair, those eyes...oh gods no._

*"This has been a great festival, jerk!"* the boy screamed as he threw the ball as hard as he could. *"This is for getting my mom fired!"* _But I caught her stealing jewelry_, Yuuka thought to herself as the ball struck dead-on target and she plunged down once again. Blowing bubbles of air out as she floated underwater, she squeezed her eyes shut for a moment. _And this festival goes on well into the night._ Not for the first time, Yuuka wished she had been born as anything other than the heiress of the Hanari clan. Even a squirrel would be preferable.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2010)

_*2 days ago with Sparrow...*_
Sparrow returns home after her harrowing adventure on Sky Island. She walks up a winding road towards a humble three level private house with a quaint white picket fence surrounding a small front yard. Sparrow lives alone on the top floor. As a ward of the village (which is really codeword for her Jinchuuriki status) her rent and food are paid for through a monthly stipend. 

Sparrow passes by a middle aged woman bent over a small garden in the front yard with a garden trough in her grip. "Hi Mrs. Ikane!" Sparrow tells the woman cheerfully as she passes by her. 

"Oh hello dear!" the woman responds, tilting her head up and waving at Sparrow, "I made some Apple pie. Just give me a bit and I'll fix you up a slice."  

Mrs. Ikane is the landlady, a very kind woman who often keeps an eye out for Sparrow. Mrs. Ikane is also a retired elite ANBU Black Ops shinobi who was asked by the Tsuchikage himself to personally watch (more like spy) over her, something which Sparrow is blissfully unaware of. 

"Okay thanks!" Sparrow responds as she races through the front door and sprints up the stairs to her apartment, still feeling giddy with excitement after her adventure on Sky Island. Sparrow opens the door to her apartment revealing a very modest living arrangement, a single bedroom and small bathroom off to the side, and one large space with the kitchen on one end and the living room on the other. The place isn't messy but it isn't quite organized either, with books, and old scrolls, tossed about here and there. Picture frames of various kinds of birds hang on the walls all around. Sparrow heads straight for the couch and flops down onto it. 

"I'm so happy..." she mutters to herself as she kicks her feet up and relaxes.
_
*Yet you keep avoiding what you must do!*_ the Gobi responds in her mind. 

"I already told you I don't care about who I was. All that matters is who I am _now_!" Sparrow responds aloud to the Gobi as she does when she's alone, which is quite often.

*Keep lying to yourself then! *

*With Kazuma...*
Kazuma sits by his mother on a small log, staring wonderingly at her face. It's nothing like the many pictures of her he's stared at intently all his life. He can see the life and color in her face, even smell the flowery scent of her hair, the glint in her eyes. His mother wears a standard Jounin uniform that she often wore during missions. Her name was Ayane Hatake and she was a powerful shinobi in life who died not by the hands of any deadly enemy, but in child birth. 

_"I see you wear a mask,"_ Ayane tells him with an amusing grin, _"Could you take it off so I can see your face clearly?" _

Kazuma nods and slides the black mask from around his lower face. "Sorry it's a habit of mine," he mutters.
_
"Handsome just like your father,"_ Ayane says with a chuckle, reaching over and caressing her son's chin. _"I bet you're pretty popular with the girls?"_ she adds in a teasing voice and bumping his right shoulder playfully.

Kazuma becomes red faced and feels the sudden urge to pull his mask back over his face. "Uh...no not really..." Kazuma replies, which is untrue. Many girls in the academy have fawned over him, wanting to take a peek under his mask, but he's always been too obtuse to notice or care really. 

As he stares at her, Kazuma doesn't know if this is a hallucination or if he's really dieing, but he doesn't care. The fact that he's sitting by his mother makes him feel happier then anything in the world. 

Kazuma hesitates slightly, trying to pluck up the courage to ask her something.

_"What is it?"_ Ayane asks her son. 

"Can I hug you?" he asks her sheepishly. Ayane laughs and opens her arms wide. Kazuma hugs her tightly and begins to cry. 

"I've missed you so much."

_"There, there...everything's going to be alright,"_ Ayane responds as she holds him in her arms.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 2, 2010)

*Kirigakure Team...*
Leon sighs inwardly as he witnesses what kind of people he's been teamed up with. They were almost killed by a giant bug who isn't even the objective of their mission. Imagine what that crazy beast will do to them if they stay alive long enough to encounter it. And even if they did encounter the beast and complete their objective, they'd still have to deal with their insane sensei and he'd send them on another impossibly hard mission where they will inevitably be killed.  

_"If I create a powerful enough genjutsu, I can make a quick escape out of this deadly village and away from the tyrannical Mizukage and my idiot teammates."_ Leon thought in his head. 

Just as Leon began forming the necessary hand-signs for his genjutsu technique, a blue blur came jumping through the trees and lunged at Leon. The genin quickly jumped out of the way and only received a slash mark on his arm. Leon removed part of his cloak and rapped the wound up to stop the bleeding.

"Don't just sit there you fools!" Leon said to his teammates. "You," Leon pointed to Koutetsu, "you are the host for one of the tailed beast right? Then why don't you act like it?" Leon said to him.

"And you," Leon said looking at Isane. "Do you even have any talent as a ninja except the art of running-your-mouth no jutsu?"

Leon pulled out a kunai and readied himself  for an inevitable second strike of the beast. He wouldn't be caught off guard this time.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fox and Prince: Minori bitch, lol*



Rakiyo said:


> *Minori's Squad; Outskirts of Konoha*
> 
> Hopping from branch to branch the jounin's quickly made for lost time. "Keep up blue" Minori barked from the front as blue struggled to keep up with his jounin peers. Rukia's bat was on the move cutting corners each way as it narrowed on Taron's scent. As they reach the clearing of the forest Fox and Prince could be seen. Minori quickly dugged into her pouch throwing  smoke bombs. "Keep Moving" She ordered.



Prince and Fox was a bit dissoriented with the smoke bomb that the jounins threw at them. The first thought that crossed Prince's mind was that the jounin's were extremely... weird. Who in their right mind would attack their own peers, they may be genin's but still. 

"cough cough! You should get out of your village as well Fox, your jounin's are crazy." Prince said in between coughs. He was telling the truth, the jounin's didn't look them over if they were alright, what the fuck was wrong with them.

"cough cough cough, damn it. The rumors about that Minori was no joke. cough cough, fucking bitch!" Fox growled out, the smoke bomb was making her cough more than it did to Prince, well atleast her eye's were safe. Kiba was whimpering on her shoulder.

Fox and Prince jumped out of the smoke area and stayed for awhile in a nearby branch, inhaling fresh air. "This is crazy, lets go back to town, i atleast want to enjoy the festival, even if its nearly over. Fox nodded at Prince, she was still internally cursing that Minori bitch, her lungs was still mildly hurt with the smoke bomb, she wasn't ready so she wasn't able to do a proper action.

"yeh, with this kind of day, its best to enjoy myself before those bastard jounins come back and decides to interrogate me after throwing a smoke bomb at me." Fox said as she and Prince trudged back towards konoha, hoping that the festival wasn't over yet, but seeing their luck, the festival was probably over already.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 2, 2010)

*Akihiko's Rite #2*



migukuni said:


> Gingerbread saw them, he smiled and waved at them. Iris and Baishana were both  Chuunin level. Gingerbread was an Elite Jounin level, he was very much a talented individual, he was still 15 at the same age of Akihiko, but they're level's was already so far apart. Eventhough Akihiko was fond of Gingerbread, Tasuki was not. It was not a secret in the village that Tasuki had a profound dislike towards Gingerbread and also the other way around.



Tasuki growled slightly as Gingerbread touched Akihiko's arm and slumped his head on Akihiko's shoulder with a snigger. Gingerbread looked at Tasuki and put out his tongue and then laughed some more. Tasuki got mad in a moment "Don't touch Akihiko-sama you pervert!" Tasuki screamed out as he bonked Gingerbread's head with his Harisen. Iris and Baishana just tsked and looked while Gingerbread whimpered and hid at Akihiko's back "Akihiko-sama, Tasuki-kun is bullying me!" Gingerbread whimpered at Akihiko's back, putting out his tongue at Tasuki again.

"Won't you two stop fighting already... its not cute at all..." Akihiko said not minding the two's antics. He was kind of used to it now. "I'll be having my rite now Gingerbread! Mother and Father promised me that i'll have my rite after my first mission! I'm so happy!

"That's good Akihiko-sama! We, Gingerbread pointed out Iris and Baishana "will be the ones to send you over to the plane"

With that Tasuki's face paled, no way, why would jun-sama and pailong-sama let these three supervise the rite. No, these three are the top three to most likely betray the Sanada Clan, He had to talk this over to jun-sama and pailong-sama, he thought.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2010)

Konoha. Kurohara.

The young shinobi walked the streets of Konoha by himself, he had no idea where the other two members of his team were. No matter. There was a mass of colour and performances which he watched. There were smiles all round. He didn't understand why. He decided to participate in an event.

Some children were laughing and screaming away from a house, which apparently was a house of horror. He paid the money and entered.

Inside was dark with flashing lights and noise coming from seemingly every direction. His eyes darted around, looking for the source. Suddenly a skeleton flew towards him. Kurohara looked at it as it came and wondered why the people were screaming behind him. One girl had her hands over her head rushing through the experience as her friends laughed at her. Kurohara didn't understand the reaction. The skeleton was not anatomically correct? It was flying? It wasn't made of real bones. As he inspected the skeleton it began to fly away to its original position. Kurohara chased it, wanting to know more. He flew up after the skeleton and up into the ceiling, he became caught in some gears as they tore at his clothes. He looked at his sleeve which was caught and heading into the gears. He quickly took his top off and perched onto a metal beam. He looked down at a young girl who was being chased by a hooded thing. They appeared to be scared and laughing at the same time.

"I see. If one surprises another whilst depicting something that equates to danger then the fear is turned into something jovial? I'm not sure I understand, perhaps because it is in a controlled environment it makes it acceptable. I shall put this to the test..."

Kurohara remembered seeing a horror movie in an attempt to have him feel fear. It was about some murderer and he decided to emulate that. He leaped down, kunai in mouth and hand and threw one at the girl.

"Your life is mine." He said in a serious, even and cold tone. Which was just his usual voice. The kunai flew past the girl who screamed in terror and ran out of the building, ignoring all the other obstacles

Kurohara nodded at himself, satisfied at the experiment. The ghost beside him turned and looked at him.

"You wanna job here?"

Kurohara looked at him. "To further my research of the field, yes, perhaps that could be of use to me..."

The manager took him around the back, applying fake blood and some make up.

And so began one of the most frightening horror houses in the history of Konoha.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2010)

Ike. Arkham Asylum.

"So then there were chipmunks all over the ship.." Ike was happily chatting away as he ate the food infront of him. He missed Lucy thai's cooking and wondered where she was. The last he saw of her was when he was fired out of a canon.

Ike looked around. There were a lot of people in the dining room and some of them didn't look too good. Some were shivering and occassionally batting at flies around them, though Ike couldn't see any. He continued to eat the food

"This is really good! I've never had Salad cream before!" he took the bottle and squirted the contents into his mouth, leaning back as he did so and eventually falling off the seat.

*Arkham Asylum. Intensive treatment. Dante*

"This is my least favourite part of the day." Dante said looking at the building infront of him. It was big, too big. The people residing in this building should not even be alive, let alone treated. It was the legacy of the former Hokage. She was kind hearted and believed in the good in everyone. That's ultimately what got her killed, a simple hope that the people would come to their senses. It never happened. Since that day, Dante's view of the world changed slightly. The good in people can be killed given the right set of circumstances....

"Where have I heard that before..." Dante froze infront of the building as he realised where he had heard it. It was right here on this island, by the most infamous inmate in that building. The Joker. It's what he loved to see. He loved seeing sane people, upstanding figures or even everyday workers being reduced to their core. Have rage and madness take over them and make them do things. 

"All it takes is one lousy day. Look at Sasuke. Sas-gay, Sas OKay dokay!! Hahahahahahahaha!" that laugh haunted him, even in his sleep. 

"Vergil, you bastard, you should be here not me. You wouldn't understand what he was talking about." Dante said rubbing his face. Then he remembered Kagami. Crazy brat that she was. It was tough for her as she had to live on Arkham island too, thankfully she didn't have to travel to far as her teachers agreed that it was a special case she could use the Space time jutsu. Oddly though she wasn't a Hyuuga, but that didn't surprise him. He could imagine his own genes being suppressed by her mothers. He shuddered and remembered that being on an island full of crazies was much better than being with...her.

He smiled at te thought of the two women in his life and walked into the madhouse.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 2, 2010)

Tricktype said:


> *Kirigakure Team...*
> Leon sighs inwardly as he witnesses what kind of people he's been teamed up with. They were almost killed by a giant bug who isn't even the objective of their mission. Imagine what that crazy beast will do to them if they stay alive long enough to encounter it. And even if they did encounter the beast and complete their objective, they'd still have to deal with their insane sensei and he'd send them on another impossibly hard mission where they will inevitably be killed.
> 
> _"If I create a powerful enough genjutsu, I can make a quick escape out of this deadly village and away from the tyrannical Mizukage and my idiot teammates."_ Leon thought in his head.
> ...




"Ah, Well, it's a shark." Koutetsu commented. "He's not a 1-9 tail.. he's just kind of a large shark made of chakra i suppose." He rubbed his chin. "GET TO FIGHTING!" Kinsame shouts at him. "so scary... i hate being yelled at~" Koutetsu whines as if his feelings were hurt.  The beast had looked right at him, perhaps it could sense the beast within himself. They do say beasts know beasts, or similar types know each other... Koutetsu wasn't sure who said these things...

He drew a Kunai, it was about all he could do. The creature charged him, Koutetsu simply looked for an opening and saw none. He jumped and rolled to the right throwing the kunai as he rolled, it missed and landed in the trunk of a tree however. The beast growled and looked hungrily at him. "Perhaps... we should run?" He gulped.


Hidden Mist, With Shou-

He had his hand in a bucket of water, pulling it out there seemed to just be a glob of water on it. "Urgh..." He grumbled, trying to get it to form claws on his fingers, but the orb just exploded and spilled water all over the ground and himself. "You aren't focused enough." Shou just grumbled, preformed the hand signs once more and shoved his hand into the water, quickly pulling it back.

The water began to shift around his hand, he concentrated hard on making it form around his hand using his chakra, however the orb exploded once more. "DAMN IT!" Shou kicks the bucket, it flies off and crashes into a tree, denting the bucket. "You are too quick to anger. You must calm yourself and you will be able to preform the attack." She stated. 

"FUCK YOU!" Shou shouts. "All you do is give me useless information! I don't need this shit!" He shouts and begins to walk off. "Where are you going?" Aoumi asked him. "I'M GOING HOME YOU DAMN BITCH!" Shou shouts and never looks back, he walks the streets filled with anger.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 2, 2010)

*Rakiyo Saikourin; Baba Yaga; Metal Country*

With each step the Hokage took he garnered more and more looks. Criminals standing around propped atop of the bare metal structures. Baba Yaga was originally meant to be a United Nations of sorts where leaders from all lands could come and solve world problems without fearing attack. It was massive in structure spreading out like a city. However due to the turbulent times and size of the project the Metal country eventually went bank rupt and became a melting pot for criminal activity.

Gangs and other bands of Missing Nins waged war over territories and even a full military force like Konoha's would find serious resistance against the sheer numbers.  

*SWWOSSH*

The sound of a kunai ripping through the air caused Rakiyo to jump back as the criminals began to ascend down from all sides. Planting the gourd of sake unto the ground he prepared for battle. *"Think you can come here you bastard!"* One of them yelled unleashing a bull shaped water attack. Jumping the water blasted through the ground leaving an impact crator.

*BAMM!!*

Vunerable in the air two more criminals came down slicing the Hokage into pieces. His body began to morph as it turned into a bubble of water raining down on the two. "Over here" Rakiyo called out sitting atop of the gourd of Sake watching the criminals as they cursed in frustration. Lightning began to bend and shift around his hand as he prepared for an attack. "I heard they're would be a storm coming" Rakiyo said as thunder clouds clapped above them.

Lifting his hand in the air he collected more lightning. "I should wipe you all from the face of the earth right now" Rakiyo said to himself as the blinding bolts of lightning froze the men in fear. Rakiyo withdrew the attack as he felt restriction on his arms. "Took you long enough" The Hokage commented as centipedes crawled and wrapped themselves around his right arm.

"So you were drawing me out huh?" Blair asked behind the Hokage as she continued to feed centipedes onto Her former sensei's body. "Didn't feel like looking for you" Snapping his fingers the centipede's dissapated as Blair jumped back. "I knew you couldn't bare to lose you're precious fodder" Rakiyo said smugly as the two stood face to face.

"It's been a while" She said with a smile "What do you know about the Hooded figures whose been attacking the villages?" Rakiyo cut to the point. "My My two years apart and thats what you have to say to me? You really know how to charm them _Lord Hokage_" Blair said while twirling her hair in her finger. "I'm not here to play games" Rakiyo said getting annoyed. "You were always so serious" She continued her little game. "BLAIR!"

He screamed out "DON'T YOU DARE USE MY NAME!" Blair screamed piercing the body with a chidori.

*SPLOOSH!!*

The Mizubushin erupted as the Hokage appeared behind her, Before she could counter he planted a heavy kick on her face sending Blair crashing into an abandoned the building.

*CRRRASSHBOOM!!*

Clouds of debris rushed out from the hole in the wall as Blair tried to shake the impact of the hit. Standing in front of the door way Rakiyo entered deeper into the structure. "Why are you holding back?" Blair taunted brushing the blood of her mouth. She could tell the hit didn't hold enough impact for someone of Rakiyo's Position. "Just tell me What I need to know" Rakiyo said walking towards Blair. Lightning bounced and danced off his body richocheting off the walls and back. 

"You were always so smug!" Blair screamed out summoning a massive centipede that ripped through the ground.

*SSSKKRSSSHHH*

Standing atop of the Giant Red Centipede Blair started to Prep Kirin, Calling forth the wild lightning that hanged above. "Ill wipe you out with the same move you taught me" Even Rakiyo would be obliterated if he let her use the attack. "THIS ENDS"

*BAAMM!!*

Before she could finish she was kicked hard in the chest sending through several steel beams before regaining her posture. Looking up she saw the markings that only those who could master their summonings bore. "Sage Mode..." She muttered to herself frustrated. Rakiyo stood atop of her centipede in his legendary centipede sage mode. His skin covered in a centipede like shell while his eyes dawned a black new look. "The Game ends now" Rakiyo said looking at his pupil.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2010)

*Konoha. Megumi*

Megumi had got a clean bill of health and was happy to be out of the hospital. She had now, a relatively daunting mission ahead of her. A lead singer and it was for a genre of music she wasn't too familiar with. Megumi decided to wander over to the empty concert stage and climbed on top of it.

"Oh my..." she said as she looked out onto the vast field. The place could be filled and all eyes would be on them. She had performed infront of people before but certainly not this many, a wave of nervousness came upon her. Her father had given her piano lessons and she saw one on the stage, perhaps another group was going to use it. She looked around and then sat down on the seat and warmed her fingers up. She hesitated, she was now shaking. How could she play or sing infront of all these people, though she knew the song she wasn't used to the genre. Megumi's fingers started to retracted from the keys.

"Can you play?" Megumi jumped completly taken by surprise as a boy no older than her spoke

"Ah! Oh you startled me!" she said. The boy was a baby faced urchin thaat seemed awfully familiar though she could not quite recognise him. "Yes. I've been playing since I was 5, though I've never played with a rock backing before.." 

"Piano and rock? Well it's been done before though it depends on your style of playing." he said

"My style, hm, well I did compose something a little while ago..." she said looking up remembering the hours she put into it

"Wow! you compose as well? That's amazing! Now if you could sing too then I'd have to invite you onto our band."

"Well as it so happens.." Megumi was blushing deeply. The enthusiasm of the boy was overwhelming and he was adorning her with praise she tried to play it down, "it's not really all that great.."

"Like hell it isn't! Ok well just play me that piece you did, I mean if you don't mind." the boy asked wide eyed and excited

"OK well here goes.." Megumi took a deep breath and put her fingers on the piano, "Now this is a work in progress so if it is not to your liking"

"Oh it will be, I know. I can tell."

Megumi laughed, "If you say so." The boy had made her forget her previous doubt and fear

She began playing. Around halfway through the song, the boy picked up a guitar and his other friends took up the drums and bass. The impromptu jam stopped the few random passerby in their tracks as they listened in awe. Megumi herself was moved to tears as she played

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3YrOlv9Djc[/YOUTUBE]

As they finished, Megumi was breathless. The boy came back

"I would say you most definitely have the style and the feeling. If you ever want to stop being a shinobi then please look us up, we'll be more than happy to have in our band. My name is Koyuki and the name of our band is Beck."

Beck! Only the most popular band in the Fire country, if not beyond. No wonder they looked familiar to her. She was speechless


"Yamanaka Megumi. Ryuusuke played at your 5th birthday party." Koyuki pointed to the tall thin man with long dark hair holding a guitar with curious holes in it. Megumi got up quickly and bowed in thanks.

"Thank you. I know I can do this now. I also thank you for your offer but I am certain I will stay a shinobi." she said smilng

"Well if we need protection we'll be sure to call you. Good luck with your concert." Koyuki said as they left.

"Thank you again!!" Megumi said empowered by the session. This concert was going to be a piece of cake.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 2, 2010)

Konoha. Vergil

His gaze fell upon Yuuka who had been repeatedly dunked in to the water. At first she looked angry, then despondent. Again and again she was dunked, certainly nothing untoward, this was her mission. No one said she had to have a happy face during it.

Then a boy came and yelled something about getting their mother fired. Her look changed for an instant. The event had turned less into a comedic show into something a little more hateful. What was worse was that he had brought some friends.

Vergil walked to the vendor after the boy had bought his 3rd ball. The vendor looked at Vergil quizzically and then called to Yuuka.

"Ok lass, you done a good job, your shift is over. We got another volunteer. She climbed out of the tank shivering. Vergil hopped into the wet seat.

"Children should not suffer abuse." He said curtly. A look entered his cold eyes, as they narrowed slightly, recalling a not so pleasant memory.

"Would you like to dunk the jounin?" He said at the group. It sounded as if there was more to that sentence but it was left unsaid. The group looked at the Hyuuga as his gaze fell upon theirs. The ringleaders arm shook as he held the ball.

"Ah...the hell with this! L..let's get some candy floss.." he said looking at Vergil almost for approval. The hyuuga nodded. He turned to Yuuka. "This is a lesson in teamwork." He took a deep breath as a 5 year old who was next in line threw the ball, sending Vergil into the water.

He smiled as he was in the freezing water. 10 years ago he would have snapped the 5yr olds neck. He was glad he had changed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

_Akira_

Honz grunted, acknowledging Sparrow and Hakumei who was rescued. It seemed Akira had teammates who loved to get themselves into trouble, accidental or otherwise.

Weird tongues caught their attention however, as a humanoid sort of creature spoke in a strange tongue. A lightning orb was shot out at them, and the group jumped to the sides to avoid it. The orb hit the ground, and a dust cloud kicked up, with Akira coughing.

*"Shit, lightning. Not very good when it comes to Lightning. Please tell me one of you squirts has some sort of lightning or wind technique."*


----------



## Kuno (Jan 2, 2010)

*Konoha/Tora…*

“Thisisgoingtobesoexciting!!” Tora exclaimed as she scooted down the canon’s barrel.  “Hurryup!Hurryup!” she yelled, her voice echoing up the mouth of the metal beast.  

“You got it!”  A voice called with a laugh.  It just so happened to be her sensei from the academy, someone who would enjoy sending the hyper active brat into the air.  As he called out he pulled the canon’s lever back.

A massive explosion was heard followed by a girls voice.  “WWWWOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”  Tora’s voice reverberated around as she flew through the air, her arms out stretched.  She arced high into the air then began the descent into the vat of goo.  Looking forward Tora spotted the gunk.  “It’s green.  Why is it gre-” her voice was cut off abruptly as she landed in the muk, small droplet’s flying in all directions.  

For a moment all were quiet as the kunoichi did not surface from her fall.  

“Should we check on her?”

“Do you think she’s alright?”

“What happened?”

“This was suppose to be safe…”

These phrases and more were being uttered through the crowd both around the canon and near the vat of goo.  Then silence once more prevailed.  It seemed all was lost and a couple of people were readying themselves to jump in behind the girl.  It was then the green substance started to move and shake once more.  

After a moment a human shaped object jumped to the side of the vat.  “Lime Jello!!  I love lime Jello!!”  Tora then licked her arm from elbow to finger tips.  “Let’s do this again!”  She jumped from the side and ran back toward the canon.  “Thank you Vergil-Sensei!”  Tora screamed as she grabbed the upper edge of the barrel and dropped back inside.


*Arkham Asylum/Poison Ivy…*

The sound of a soft voice came quietly from the large square cage in the center of the room.  People milled around and passed by, trying to ignore the sound they heard as they hurried by.   Eventually the voice moved from a hum to the words of the song as she remembered the tune.  

If one were to pause and look inside the glass fronted doors they would see a red haired woman with what looks like a green outfit, singing to a small fern she was allowed to have in the room.  One of the very few things adorning the cubical.  “I’ll give you a daisy a day dear….”  Her voice was mellow as she gently stroked the ferns leaves.  

Slowly the song came to an end though she continued to run her fingers under the ferns leaves, the small red spores landing on her fingers.  “So My Little Dandelion and her Venus Flytrap were able to come see me?”  her voice continued to be soft but a slight edge of humor could be heard though she still continued to have her back to them.

In response was just a soft grunt and then a light growl from the man.  The girl on the other hand, the one she referred to as Dandelion, stood watching her.  Her eyes were shiny and full of admiration as she looked on.  

“It seems the quiet one speaks and the talkative one remains quiet…”  Her voice purred as she turned and walked toward the pair.  Her hips swung lightly from side to side almost mesmerizing to the man, who licked his lips and crawled a little closer to the glass.

“I-ivy…”  The girl spoke to her and placed her hand on the glass.

“Now, Now.  It has been awhile but not that long.”  Poison Ivy said with a chuckle, placing one hand on the glass in response to the girl and the other lower to recognize the man causing him to rub against the glass, almost as if he was looking for a pet.

The girl opened her mouth to speak but was interrupted.  “Hey!  You two!  Get away from there!”  a large guard yelled at the pair before charging forward.  

“Hurry now.  Our time will come soon enough.”  Ivy gently kissed the glass before the pair scurried off, the guard following behind them.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 2, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Outside Caves...*

Nearly the moment he was freed, an orb of lightning zoomed passed him, nearly striking Hakumei in the face. More of that strange tongue was heard for a moment before it went silent. Hakumei peered into the darkness, trying his best to focus his eyes on whatever the hell was in there.

Then he saw a flash. He flinched to dodge, but nothing came out. Another flash, this time somewhat clearer. Hakumei could have sworn he saw the outline of something. It came again, this time lasting for a few seconds. Was he seeing the electrical current of this thing? Finally, for the last time, it came, not disappearing or leaving Hakumei's sight. The neural network of this thing was clearly visible by Hakumei, vaguely able to tell which muscle was twitching and a rough outline of what it looked like. The constant flow of electrical energy was seen through Hakumei's eyes, though he could not physically see its flesh and bones, unfortunately. 

Of all the times to work, the first level of his Clan's Kekkai Genkai was available to him in a time when he definitely needed it. Nearly forgetting where he was, Hakumei turned to his teammates and blurted, "This thing doesn't look human--" Just then an extremely long tongue shot out from within the cave, wrapping around Hakumei's ankle and dragged him inside, this time before Sparrow could react to catch him.

Hakumei had now been dragged around for a good minute, at quite a fast pace. Thank God I haven't been devoured, he thought dreadfully. Why the hell have we been ending up in all these caves. Hakumei struggled to escape, however it was met with an aggressive growl and an increase in speed. Before he could be pulled any further away from the entrance, Hakumei managed to pull out several kunai and shuriken, dropping them periodically to leave a trail for his partners if they could find a way to see in this dark hellhole, and for himself if he could get out of here without being something's dinner.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

*Yuuka/Konoha​*
Drying herself off with a towel the vendor had handed her after glancing fearfully at her sensei, Yuuka considered his strange actions. Instead of leaving her at the mercy of the boys, he had volunteered to take his place. He had not even bothered to punish her for being shamed in front of him by a child. Was this how people outside of her clan acted? She didn't understand how he could take on her disgrace like that. Not wanting to keep watching and draw his anger, Yuuka decided instead to wander the streets of Konoha, and perhaps find her other teammates. Tora was in the cannon, and Inka was babysitting those...things.

But as she walked down the street, Yuuka saw neither of them. Not paying attention to where she was going, she bumped into a smaller girl--also a ninja, by the concentrated mass of chakra that radiated from her in a sharp chirping noise. Apologizing, she met the other girl's eyes and was shocked. The green-haired girl had eyes that were dull and dead, an expression in them that Yuuka had only seen once before; when she had looked in a mirror for the first time after that terrible feast, the feast where everything had gone wrong. Her own hands shaking with blood, blood under her fingernails and in the cracks of her palms. 

For a moment, Yuuka hesitated. But she remembered her sensei stepping up into the chair, the boys backing away from him. Even if she was from the Hanari clan, she could learn how to be as open as these people...maybe even _because_ she was a Hanari. Sweeping the girl into a tight hug, she whispered in her ear: *"They loved you. I am sure. And I am also sure...that they forgive you..."* Yuuka squeezed back tears from her eyes, not sure if the words were meant for the girl or herself. Perhaps both. Placing the girl back on the ground, she murmured goodbye and melted into the crowd.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 2, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Shuuhei looked at the location where Taron was firing the cannonballs, he smiled wildly. This guys probably didn't know that Taron was with another person. Who in their right minds would run in the sea for almost 2 km's. Even if they were extremely good ninja's running in the sea would take massive chakra control. Well, the female seemed to be good, an average elite jounin or a chakra control specialist jounin, but the other two wasn't as good as her, they were good but not as fast.
> 
> Four jounin level's sent out to get one genin was a massive overkill, they had probably took it easy and decided to go for brute strength rather than smarts. They were either reckless, stupid or running out of time. From what he remembered it was the Konoha Festival, maybe they wanted to go home already and join the festival and this genin was taking away their precious time to party. Shuuhei laughed at himself at the thought. He had to admit it was funny. The Bat Girl will be the greatest enemy, the other three were too reckless to run on water, he can do away with them long enough for them to escape.
> 
> ...



The sudden impact of a cannon was the first thing to almost knock the jonin off their feet. Fear showed of Blue Regards face, but his pride as a ninja and to be respected as a fellow jonin keep him going. Minori was once again further pissed off by the kid not just wanting to give up, while Albel began to enjoy the thrill. The 3 jonin's evaded the cannon ball with shot the water up like a geyser as they continued their pursuit of the boat on foot.

"Seems the little shit is a bit resourceful...I'm going to enjoy slashing him up, just a bit" Albel stated with a bit of excitement in his voice. It had been a while since he'd been on a mission so he was ready for some kind of action. "W-Watch out!" Blue Regard screamed as a sudden surge of waves in the water began to pick up.

"_Kamaitachi no jutsu_"

Minori turned her gaze to see a boy...or maybe a girl send a wind style jutsu toward toward, how unlucky. Besides being a medic Minori had a variety of wind based jutsu under her belt one of which was Wind Return. She prepped herself to send the jutsu right back at the arrogant boy...or girl, but was caught off guard by how more powerful the waves had gotten and sudden vortex that seemed try and surrond them. _"If I can't send the jutsu back then..."_ Minori began thinking to herself as she looked at her brother. It looked as if they could read each others mind as a simple nod was all the indication Albel needed.

"Blue Regard jump on my back!" Minori yelled to the young child like jonin behind her. "W-what? Jump on your back?" The jonin asked confused "Just do it!" Minori yelled startling the already frightful kid who did as he was commanded. She braced herself behind Albel waiting for the right moment. Albel smacked his hands together and leaned back as he chest began to expand out. *"Water Style: Exploding Water Shock Wave!"* A great volume of water spat out of Albel's mouth taking him and his jonin partners high into the air. The gaint surge of water not only served as an attack, but was used as a ride that was quickly gaining speed on the boat ahead of them. 

"The plan isn't to destroy the boat, but to get us closer so we can land Albel...don't forget that" Minori spoke. The fair skinned jonin turned with a smile "Whatever you say, after all you are the squad leader are you not?" He said mockingly as he turned his focus back to the boat ahead of them.

---

*Kayo/Yamanaka Main Household*

"My performance was pretty good if I had to say so myself, have about you Kioshi?" Around what would be called the living room of the Yamanaka household sat two children namely Kioshi and Kayo. The latter walked back a bag she had putting up her music equipment as she turned to Kioshi for an answer to her question. "I've been working on it for 3 days now and I'm sure I got it down packed now" Kayo explained happily.

"Well...it was, uh, interesting I give you that Kayo. I say it fits your style and by style I mean having to much energy for your own good". This earned a glare from Kayo that Kioshi waved off by putting his face in a book. "Well, mister smart ass I'll be leaving now. I need to do some training before I head back to the house and what not". She said as she packed her things and walked off down the all toward the door.

"Just don't get into any fights on your way back!" Kioshi yelled to her "I promise nothing!" She yelled back closing the door behind her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2010)

*Iwa Team 2...*
Sparrow can barely make out something or someone up ahead. She instinctively snap rolls away as she sees a bright energy orb fly towards them from the other end of the tunnel. That's a lightning attack! she thinks to herself. Underestimating the width of the tunnel however, Sparrow slams into the rock wall before she can spring out of her rolling maneuver and lands on her rear end with a thud. 

Great, smooth moves Sparrow! she grumbles inwardly as she tries to recollect her pride. Suddenly Hakumei blurts something out before being dragged away into the darkness, "This thing doesn't look human--" 

"HAKUMEI!!" Sparrow yells in alarm. She turns towards Honz and Akira, "We have to save him!" She quickly chases after him without even thinking, but a strong hand grabs her right shoulder and holds her back. Sparrow turns around and sees that it's Honz.

*"You can go chase after him half cocked in the dark like a blind mouse if you want but there's a smart way to do this!"* he tells her before releasing his grip. 

Sparrow narrows her purple eyes at him for a brief second, however she quickly realizes the truth of his words. "You're right. We need to figure out what we're up against...and get some light in here,"  Sparrow responds, even though every fiber of her being tells her to just run into the darkness after her teammate. 

Sparrow turns towards Akira, "I finally learned how to summon...though you still kick my ass in that department," she adds with a grin. Sparrow takes a Kunai from her right thigh holster and pricks her right thumb. 
*
"Summoning technique!"* Sparrow commands, slamming her right palm onto the ground. A swarm of dozens of tiny Hummingbirds appear out of a puff of smoke just in front of Sparrow. They fly above Sparrow and Akira's heads in a circle and suddenly light up with a blue electric glow that lights up the entire space round them. Sparrow had encountered these beautiful little creatures on Sky Island. They don't do much except glow in the dark, but that's just what they need. She wishes she could summon some kind of badass firebird instead but this is the best she can do at her current level. 

"This should give us enough light," she tells her teammates as they head into the tunnel after Hakumei. 

*Back in the Stone Village...*
Amare Ikame, the landlady who owns the house where Sparrow lives, tends to her small yet prized flower garden. Not many flowers grow in the mountainous and stony landscape of Iwagakure so she takes pride in bringing at least a bit of color to the village. 

"Hello Amare-chan," a familiar voice tells her from behind. 

Amare leaps up in surprise and spins around with her garden trough at the ready but she stops short when she sees Hatori, the Hawk Sage, standing before her. She exhales in relief and then glares at him, "Don't sneak up on me like that!" she berates him. 

Hatori chuckles and bows apologetically towards her, "Forgive my rudeness...but it's good to see you haven't lost your old reflexes." Amare rolls her eyes and takes off her gardening gloves, tossing them to the ground, "Let me guess you want my monthly report?" she asks. Hatori nods in response, "Yes, Sparrow is currently on a mission so its best I collect it now."  Amare has been secretly monitoring Sparrow ever since she came to live in her residence, something which the girl has no knowledge of. Amare leads Hatori to her apartment where they can speak privately. She offers Hatori some tea but he politely refuses. 

"I don't like spying on her like this Hatori-kun!" Amare says as she hands him a small scroll, "Sparrow is a sweet girl, very modest, not like some of these addlebrained floozies you see running around these days. I don't want to see her get hurt."

Hatori takes the scroll and inserts it into the folds of his Samurai robes. "Relax Amare-chan. There is no conspiracy here. We all, especially Ulik, want to see Sparrow achieve her full potential," he tells her with a sincere voice but then he narrows his eyes seriously, "And we also want to know who it was that tried to steal the Gobi from our village and why they placed it inside of her. The answers are all in her head..."  

"Yes, Yes, I know!" Amare interjects, "Which is why you have me watching her to see if she remembers something...but it doesn't make me feel any better about it."

"Does she still have those nightmares?" Hatori asks.

"Yes almost every night, but she doesn't seem to be aware of them," Amare responds with a frown.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 2, 2010)

_Akira_

Honz sighed, and watched as light faded. However, he caught a glimpse of a kunai in a row, and he nodded to himself. Maybe the kid isn't such an idiot after all, he thought.

Akira was intrigued about what summoning Sparrow pulled out. Even though she had an idea, it still surprised her when a lot of birds came out of nowhere, emitting light. From there, they could see the row of kunai that Hakumei made, like a trail towards his position.

"Alright, let's go..." She stepped foreword, looking back nervously at Honz. Hertraining didn't go as planned.

_Days before..._

*"Genjutsu? You sure you want to dabble in that mess?"*

Akira looked down at her bedroom floor, swinging her legs back and forth. "I just want to be useful, that's all..."

*"You got me, Akira. I'm here to protect you."* Akira sighed. *"However, if you really want to..."*

Akira looked up with a smile. She knew just the perfect jutsu to try out also.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 2, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> The sudden impact of a cannon was the first thing to almost knock the jonin off their feet. Fear showed of Blue Regards face, but his pride as a ninja and to be respected as a fellow jonin keep him going. Minori was once again further pissed off by the kid not just wanting to give up, while Albel began to enjoy the thrill. The 3 jonin's evaded the cannon ball with shot the water up like a geyser as they continued their pursuit of the boat on foot.
> 
> "Seems the little shit is a bit resourceful...I'm going to enjoy slashing him up, just a bit" Albel stated with a bit of excitement in his voice. It had been a while since he'd been on a mission so he was ready for some kind of action. "W-Watch out!" Blue Regard screamed as a sudden surge of waves in the water began to pick up.
> 
> ...



"*Well shit, ey."* Taron muttered as he saw practically a tidal wave coming for the boat. Behind the wave, he could see the giant gyser of water with three of the Jounins on top of it. 

Rukia's massive bat was speeding well above them. He would ignore it for now.

His attention turned back towatds the other three.'_I can get the ball to reach no problem, but knowing them, they well probably just use a wall of water to block it..._' The idea came just then.

After going through the sums in his head, accounting for the speed that the jounin were moving at  and wind resistance etc, he covered two cannonballs in expolosive tags and put the first one in a cannon and shot it high into the air. 

This first cannon ball *looked like *it was aimed at the bat, but in reality, it was just a guise. 

Taron was willing to bet the bat's life that it would dodge. If not, it would be raining bat guts.

The second one, however, he placed in the same cannon after it had fired. However, just as that cannon was firing, he slammed his foot down on top of it with just the correct amount of newtons. Thus giving the cannonball top spin, which caused it's speed to greatly increase. With that top spin, even if a wall of water was erected infront of it, it would easily just slice through it instead of detonating.

With this plan, the second ball would reach the target jounin first, and he had put the correct amount of chakra into the explosive tags to make it detonate in their faces.

The jounin would then jump atleast ten meters into the air to avoid the explosion.

But thats where the first one came in, after flying past the bat, it would arc and then come down on them, finally reaching them 5 seconds later and detonating a meter above their heads.

Taron was willing to bet his own life this time that they wouldn't realise his plan. He doubted Shuuhei would either.

Taron then aimed for the massive bat flying now just overhead. "*FUCK NO YOU DON'T!!!" *Taron screamed as his eyes widened insanely and an ear to ear grin spread across his face.

He then pulled the rope connected to thefour other cannons he prepared earlier and they shot their various knives, forks and whatnot up towards it. With their such light weight and the force exerted on them, they shot upwards at atleast twice the speed of sound...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I... i suppose that's a good idea!" Koutetsu runs as quickly as he can towards the circle of notes. He was kind of happy she was the one who'd come up with the idea. "Now this gives me an excuse." He smirked as he rushed towards the girl. as the Centipede got into the circle, a large explosion takes place, Koutetsu jumps through the air and ends up landing on Isane, not by accident either.
> 
> 
> "Urgh..." He slowly pushes himself up, till he realizes his hand is on Isane's chest. "Ah! Sorry!" He quickly pulls away. "Hehehe, I was wondering why the landing was so soft though." He rubbed the back of his head, he had intended to do that and it had worked out better then he'd planned. "Oh?" He turned his head to look at the baked centipede. "It seems the plan worked!" He smiled and slowly stood up.
> ...


*Mist Team 4...*
"HEY! Hands off the goods!" Isane exclaims at the clumsy Koutetsu. 

Isane dusts herself off and gets back to her feet, all the while glaring at the apologetic looking boy. Yeah sorry my ass, Isane thinks inwardly. If she had a penny for every time someone tried that maneuver on her she'd be able to buy back her family's freedom from Arlong ten times over. After being hounded by the likes of Misuto, she's a pro with closet perverts like this kid. 

"You know how many guys would pay to be in the position you were just in?" she asks Koutetsu impatiently. "Yeah okay you're nervous and scared I get it!" 

She suddenly thrusts out her right palm towards Koutetsu, "That'll be ten bucks Mr. Feelgood..." she demands. 

Koutetsu looks at her in confusion but before Isane can explain to him that nothing in life is free, suddenly a large beast, their beast, attacks Leon in a blur of speed.

"Holy crap!" Isane exclaims in shock, leaping away as fast her legs can carry her. After Koutetsu fails to draw a bed on the beast, he recommends running. 

"Yeah good idea!" Isane yells, making a run for it. Her sudden movements attract the creature however and it sprints after her. Isane turns her head and her eyes widen in fear as it pounces in her direction, her speed no match for the creature. 

Isane forms a set of handseals as fast as she can in a nervous sweat just before it leaps at her...

*"Mist Servant Technique!"* she cries. 

Suddenly Isane's body shimmers into a thin mist and a dozen copies of herself spring out of the mist. They are all illusions of course, simple genjutsu, but just enough to fool the beast as it pounces on the wrong Isane, only to fly straight through the illusion and land on the ground.

Meanwhile the real Isane hides amid her illusion bodies, racing in and out among them. She hopes that the beast doesn't have a keen sense of smell to sniff her out from her scentless copies. I knew I shouldn't have worn perfume this morning she groans inwardly. 

"ANY TIME NOW GUYS!!!" she screams at her teammates.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 2, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Inside the Cave Network...*

When Hakumei thought this road would never end, it finally did. Though it ended with him being tossed forcefully against a jagged stone wall. Recovering quickly, the Genin watched the electrical currents coursing through the beast with his conveniently gained Senkensha ability. It was looming, pacing back and forth as if wondering how to ingest him. Not wanting to be left vulnerable in the dark, Hakumei became the only light in these darkened catacombs. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!"

What he saw faltered even his own will power and sanity.



The creature reared its head in agony at the light emitting from its meal. "Th' 'ell is this damn thing?" At the sound of Hakumei's voice, the beast shot him a menacing glare, growling violently. Its tongue, which looked more like the arm of an octopus, lashed out at Hakumei in an attempt to strike. Through Senkensha, Hakumei saw a signal from the brain traveling down to strange appendage, allowing him to maneuver his body safely. "This thing definitely comes in 'andy."

Before giving it another chance to attack, Hakumei made the next action his. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" A stream of lightning erupted from Hakumei's hand and was headed straight for the creature. It must have sensed this coming beforehand, and barely dodged the devastating blow. A small hole in the stone behind it resulted from the small explosion the raw energy created.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2010)

*Iwa Team 2...*
Sparrow, Akira, and Honz, follow the trail of kunai, shuriken, and whatever other odds and ends, Hakumei had the presence of mind to leave behind. Above them the tiny swarm of electric Hummingbirds glow brightly, illuminating the labyrinthian tunnels. 

With every step she takes, Sparrow, feels her heart beat quicken, thinking of their first mission that took them within the bowls of thunder Mountain. "You know what, after this if we ever get another mission involving tunnels...then count me out!" she grumbles. 

After what seems like an eternity of following the trail left by Hakumei, suddenly they hear a loud commotion not too far ahead. The inhuman roar of something probably very large and very vicious echoes towards them, followed by a large explosion. Sparrow whistles loudly to the hummingbirds flying above them and they glow a bit brighter and spread out in a wide pattern above the cavern ceiling, making it seem almost as if there is a starry night above them. 

The two Kunoichi, and Honz, quicken their pace and stumble onto the frightening scene of Hakumei being confronted by what in Sparrow's humble opinion is arguably the ugliest creature she's ever seen. "Hakumei are you okay!?" she exclaims. The boy givers her a quick thumbs up but his face indicates that the experiences has been perhaps more traumatic then he let's on. 

"Yeah I definitely hate tunnels!" Sparrow exclaims, zipping off to the right side of the cave and hurling a handful of kunai at the creature to draw it away from Hakumei. The monster easily bats away the Kunai barrage with a swat of its tongue and then in a blur of movement reaches out to grab her ankles. Sparrow attempts to backflip away but the creature's tongue wraps around her left calf and drags her to the ground. 

As it begins to pulls her in Sparrow grabs onto a jagged stone pillar and holds on for dear life. She feels the counterforce of the creature pulling against her tenuous grip.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 3, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> "*Well shit, ey."* Taron muttered as he saw practically a tidal wave coming for the boat. Behind the wave, he could see the giant gyser of water with three of the Jounins on top of it.
> 
> Rukia's massive bat was speeding well above them. He would ignore it for now.
> 
> ...



((OOC: Going to let Rai rp Rukia's bat))

The giant tidal wave was gaining speed and it wouldn't be long until they were right over boat. Minori made sure to keep an eye on Albel so he wouldn't try to decimate the entire boat. Even though it was the easy way out and normally Minori would have no objections, but the Hokage made it clear to try and bring him back...atleast. Though Minori found it to get progressively harder to do so. She didn't enjoy taking the life of one so young, but he was constantly resisting and even worse pissing her off to no end a fate that most people never wanted to experience some would rather walked through the gates of hell.

*BANG!*

A thunderous boom came out from the side of the boat as two cannons were let loose. One of them aimed at the 3 jonin riding the wave that threatned to topple the boat. The ball zoomed closer and closer ready for impact as Albel attempted to stop it by putting up a shield of water. To his surprise the ball was able to cut through the voulme of water he had brought up. "The little shit's pretty smart, but I haven't lived to be known as Albel The Wicked for nothing" He thought to himself.

A frightened mustered up his courage and was prepared to unleash a hail storm of numerous devices inside one of his puppet's. You can imgaine his surprise when he felt Minori's presence suddenly vanish. He felt as if he was going to sink into Albel's vast tidal wave only to be pulled up into the air by none other than Minori. She lept high into the air in order to avoid the incoming blast. The ball was just a few feet away from Albel and to he it was like slow motion as he prepared to deflect the ball...he was enjoying every minuted of it. "Mizu no Tatsumaki!" From the already existing tide of water a gaint vortex engulfed Albel as the cannon made contact.

*BOOOOM!*

The force sent Albel skidding back as he tried to brace himself in the water. He was able to protect himself, but the ball was stronger than the wall. He looked to his partially destroyed gauntlet and ripped clothing. A cocky grin appeared on his face as he titled it in the manner of a confused dog. "Somebody wants to die!"

_In the air_
Minori had managed to evade damage along with Blue Regard. She turned her gaze to Rukia's whose bat dodged, but suddenly the ball curved in her and Blue Regard's direction. She had to give it to the kid he was able to force her into a posistion where she couldn't dodged. Being the person that she was Minori pushed Blue Regard out of the way to take the full burnt of the explosion.

*BOOOOOM!*

Minori's body fell from the sky ablaze as it decended into the water. The other other jonin's looked on in horror all except Albel who seemed rather monotone as he began to run after the boat again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 3, 2010)

*Traveling with Lul*

As Lul walks with her team she lets of a slight high pitched squeak, then squeals, ?Ewewewewew!? She screams, dancing in a circle.

?What happened?? Koroshi asks Lul.

?I stepped on something sticky, slimy and it popped!? Lul whines.

Koroshi and Kanko look at each other, ?Slug.? They both say with a laugh.

?Eeeeeewwww?? Lul says, shivering.

?I keep meaning to ask?Why don?t you wear shoes?? Kodai asks Lul.

?Weeeeelll?They just feel awkward.  My feet don?t like being contained.? Lul says, shrugging and eating her last sardine as she drags her feet on the dirt.
________________
*Konoha with Inka*

Inka looks at the list, ?Aw shit?that leaves?? the kunoichi shivers, ?The Puke-up Triplets?? The kunoichi huffs like an angry bull.  The girl storms off towards the direction of where the triplets are.  She shoves a handsome young man to the side, besides the fact that he has a black eye and a missing molar.

She spins around at him, flipping him off with a smirk, ?Asshole Uchiha.? she states, spinning back around.

She gets to where the triplets are, and she walks in, getting puke straight in her face, _?This is going to be a long fucking day.?_ she thinks to herself, trying to wipe the vomit off.
_________________
*Takigakure With Kenta*

?There, there Brenda.  It?ll all be okay?? A blonde hair man says to a chair, hugging it tightly as he sits cross-legged on the floor.

???

?Yeah, I know, next time I am going to rip him a new one.? 

???

?But??

???

?Alright?I?ll spare him?? At that point a big man and a small woman walk into the room.

?What do  you want Tai, Elda?? The leader says.

?We?re protecting you, and your friend.? Tai states calmly.

???

?Right.? The leader says, then begins to work.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 3, 2010)

*Shuuhei*



cjones8612 said:


> *BOOOOOM!*
> 
> Minori's body fell from the sky ablaze as it decended into the water. The other other jonin's looked on in horror all except Albel who seemed rather monotone as he began to run after the boat again.



Shuuhei looked on, when the wave had started it was a good move, but if he really wanted to, he could disrupt that jutsu, correct the jutsu would be hard to break but with just the right amount of chakra embeded into a wind jutsu and hit the weak spot of the mizu jutsu he could destroy it. Afterall, his real captain had made sure that Shuuhei can do those, since water jutsu's in the ocean was the hardest to counter. But if he did that, he would probably use up a lot of chakra, seeing that the jutsu was rather strong, yes it was weakened by the collision, but still it had a nice amount of chakra embeded into it. 

While he was thinking what to do, Taron had already made his move. When he did the trick on the cannon, Shuuhei was rather surprised, the guy was smart, he knew that trick, simply because of his occupation. When the jutsu was despersed and one of the jounin's was down for the count, Shuuhei noticed that because of the water technique dispersing, the distance between the boat and the jounin's was increased by around 3 km, not only that but it seemed that the water, had'nt stilled and was still rampaging about. Odd's was in advantage to them, the distance increased, the weather seemed to be turning bad and one of the jounin's was down, well most likely another one will have to help the one that was injured. So that would make two jounins down, although that was just an assumption

"Your pretty good, you haven't used a cannon yet and you already know that trick." Shuuhei smirked at the genin. "well, thanks to that little stunt, one down and three to go, not to mention that the destruction of the wind jutsu gave us more distance. by the way, i can tell you despise that female you just hit, hahaha"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 3, 2010)

*The Power of the Sage!!*

*Rakiyo Saikourin, Baba Yaga; Metal Country*

"Sage Mode" Blair said, Her anger boiling to the top as her former sensei stood atop of her centipede looking down on her. "WIPE THAT SMUG LOOK OFF YOU'RE FACE!" Blair roared as her centipede sprouted a mouth atop of its head ready to devour Rakiyo whole. Jumping high in the air he pulled back his fist "Get outta of my way!" Punching down the shockwave that followed the move crushed the centipede's head in. It's flesh torn to shreds as the impact plowed through it. Rakiyo landed on one of the bare metal structures. "I don't want to hurt you blair" He pleaded trying to reason with her.

*KKRAAKKK!!*

Lightning boomed through the air as the flash silhoutted him. "You still haven't noticed it have you sensei" Blair said getting up to her feet, brushing the hair out of her face she finally showed what she meant. She had been feeding lightning into the steel structures. Rakiyo was surrounding on all sides as she began to reform Kirin. "It won't work" Rakiyo warned as Blair raised her hand into the sky. "Do you remember sensei? When we first met" The lightning danced widly in her hand as the steel structures feed their energy forming an ephermal beast above taking the shape of a mythical creature.

"Blair" Rakiyo said, The lightning bouncing from all sides uncontrollably. "Do you remember!" She screamed out at the top of her lungs. "Well I remember" She said lowering her tone, Still building chakra in her hand. Rakiyo was hoping she would come to her senses and withdraw the attack. He had more then enough speed to go over there and punch her head in but he wanted her to make the choice.

"You called me a child of the storm. Finding me in the Rain you told me it was fate" The lightning reached closer and closer to it's peak as Blair continued. "So tell me...Answer me great lord Hokage, Was it fate what happened to me..?" She asked her head hung low. Rakiyo had no answer for her, The thing that befell her should never happen to any child.

"So that is a new body" Rakiyo said breaking the silence between the two. "No matter how many bodies I change, The memories won't go away" The lightning began to fade and recede back into blair. "He use to touch me you know..." Blair said somberly Rakiyo receding from his sage mode transformation, Blair's father was an Anbu and had tons of leverage within Konoha's council.

The elders had known about his horrid crimes but due to his status in the village, A hero of sorts he was never confronted about it. Blair had threaten to go public with it during her teenage years, Enraged by her disobediance he raped her then set the house of fire portraying it as an accident. She had survived but was horribly disfigured. It was raining that day and she collapsed from her wounds. Rakiyo had found her he was in his early twenties at the time and a jounin. 

Taking her to the hospital he stayed by her side until she awoke. Her real name Elicia, She decided to change it to Blair. It was the name of her favorite character from a story book, An ugly duckling sort of story where the misfit girl becomes the princess in the end. Completing her physical therapy and after two years of extensive care she was able to do things on her own again. Training under Rakiyo's tutelage she quickly became one of the most promising ninjas within the village.

However she was still tormented by her disfigured looks, The burns making her the object of ridicule. "You even paid for the operation" Blair said with a tear streaming from her eye. Her body shaking as she struggled to hold the emotion back. Rakiyo had been the one who had paid for her plastic surgery bringing her back to a normal life. She had fallen in love with him, But once her advances were rejected she fled the village seeing no other reason to stay.

The Memories of her father's horrible actions caused her to seek a way to eraase memories. Experimenting on herself she changed bodies over and over again finally inhabiting the one she has now. She didn't have much left in this one either, It would expired by the end of the year. Her body corroding at the seams. "I don't know much" She said bringing her voice up. "But I heard a rumor that they go by codenames, Something along the seven sins" She said wiping the tears from her eyes.

"From the lost religion?" Rakiyo surprised to hear anyone even knew of it. Blair nodded "They supposedly call their leader god, He's been preforming miracles in the Land of Lightning. Though I bet it's nothing more then a ninja praying on superstitous fears" She said regaining her composure. "Blair" Before he could finish his apprenctice stopped him. "Go. Never come back. You're face holds to many memories" She said walking away from the battle.

Rakiyo could only watch as she dissapeared into the darkness. "I'm sorry" was he could mutter before turning around heading back to the leaf.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 3, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; Team Amegakure*

The team had successfully defeated the horrid monster, Repairing the damaged side of the structure Team amegakure continued on it's ways. The area became less metallic. The labrynth's of sewer tunnels leading out to a grassy oasis. A large ocean laid in front of them, massive lily pads hanging on the surface of the waters acting as a foundation. Houses, Shops, and everything else a modern civilization could need was found on it's respective lily bad. Each one the size of a small town.

Finding a place to stay for the night Team amegakure enjoyed the luxuries of it's inn though were quiet surprised to see they were runned by frog people. Resting up they awoke the next day heading out towards the King's castle, It dwarfed all the other lily pads and seem to extend out forever. Lead in by a butler going up a spiral stair case they arrived at a room where a large fat toad sat on a large throne.

A Jester struggled to entertain him until finally "BEHEAD HIM!" He called out, In a flash the jester's head came flying off as blood shot out. Two opposing men on the opposite sides holding massive axes. "Ahh if it isn't the Rain ninja come come" The fat toad king's right hand man said guiding them to him. *"Intresting" *Medusa thought as the man's headless body was dragged away.

"It's the king's birthday you know, he wishes to be entertained" He said bowing in front of his toadiness. "Go On entertain me, If you don't youll face the same fate as him" The Toad said being fedding pillow sized flies by his voluptious frog servants.​


----------



## Michellism (Jan 3, 2010)

*Sakura Kusanagi; Middle of Fucking Nowhere*

In the middle of pratically nowhere, Drifting out at sea Sakura and Sue drift aimlessly to their next destination. They had managed to get away from all of the Ninja's who had been looking for them but lost their entire crew and ship in the process. Needless to say Sue wasn't a happy camper at the moment. "Row Row Row you're boat gently down the stream, merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily life is but a dream" Sakura sang her song happily as she quite literraly rowed the boat. She had been put on rowing duty as a punishment for being completly distracted while the ship was being destroyed.

Sue grabbed the bridge of his nose. She had been singing the song for the past two days and he was just about to snap. the waves crashed against the small boat moving up and down with it's movements. "Row Row Row you're boat" Sakura's voice drilling into the pirate captain's head. "SAKURA!" Sue bellowed out, he could no longer listen to the song which at this point sounded like the screeching of demons dragging themselves out of hell. "Would you please just row the boat?!" He scolded like an angry parent who had been missing out on some precious sleep.

"I know what you need a nice sparring match" Sakura suggested getting up on her feet, The boat losing some balance in the process. "Come on you and me right now Captain" Sakura said taking an offensive stance. "Hey sit down you're gonna cause the boat to tip over" As If on cue a large wave brushed passed the ship causing it to turn over. The rampaging winds brushing sakura away helplessly "HELP CAPTAIN I CAN'T SWIM!" She screamed out waving her arms in the air like a madman.

Suddendly the waves beneath her started to part as a large turtle monster's neck reared itself from the depths of hell. "AHHH!!! CAPTAIN IT'S A MONSTER!" Sakura screamed out in fear. Four warriors who had been riding atop of the turtle called out to Sakura *"HEY GET OFF OUR PETS HEAD!"* One of them said, he appeared to be a hothead. _"SHE'S WITH THE BUNNIES! LETS GET HER!" _The four screamed out charging towards her. "COME ON CAPTAIN YOU AND ME VERSUS THESE FREAKS!" Sakura called out charging towards the men as her captain bobbed in the water.


*The Warriors*


----------



## Michellism (Jan 3, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Outskirts of Kirigakure*

The water danced manipulating and shaping itself into whatever Lyra desired. Struggling to form the dragon that her sensei had created so effortlessly the shifting waters exploded into a cloud of rain. This was her tenth attempt and it seemed she wasn't making any progresses. Chakra Exhaustion was the last thing that could happen due to the Sanbi inside of her however frustration began to set in. "DAMMIT!" Lyra roared out angry stomping her foot down on the ground. 

"Focus, Quit being so feral with you're movements" Badass added from the back, His arms folded in a dignified demeanor. "Shut it you stuck up baldy" Lyra said taking back her stance. Clapping her hands together she began to form the handsigns the water oscilliating back to life. "WATER DRAGON JUTSU!" Lyra yelled out.

*SPLOOSH!!*

The water erupted raining back down. Her target, A bare dying tree stood their mocking the girls performance. "You need to master the water element. It's the Sanbi's mother affinity. Master that and you'll be able to control the Sanbi better" Badass lectured. "Master the element" Lyra muttered to herself. Then it hit her like a ton of bricks. Forming handsigns she quickly followed with foreign ones that didn't match with the water dragon jutsu. "WATER STYLE! WATER BOAR SPEAR!" Lyra called out.

The water sticking to her skin like the Chakra cloak that had boiled to the surface of her skin during her transformation. Applying the same logic, Lyra plowed into the tree snapping it in half. The water cascading back down to the floor as she gave a smile to Badass. "I did it" The girls enthusiam was contagious as even badass smirked a bit. "Come I'll treat you to some Salmon" Badass said returning back to the village. "SALMON! YAY!" Lyra called out excited as she ran along trying to catch up to the man.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 3, 2010)

*Minori/Taron's Boat*

Minori jumped onto the side of the boat her target was riding on. The years she has spent on different battlefields and missions have taught her a lot in the ways of stealth and various other things. She had slip away unoticed inside Albel's water collision wave and into the depths of the water. Once fully underwater she sought the stealth apporach by activating the Camouflage Concealment Technique. A ninjutsu that gave you near invisibility to the naked eye though doujutsu can see through this technique.

She treked quickly on the boat searching for her target. The ship seemed strange...if Minori had remembered right this was a ship similar to the ones the pirates used _"So...that little partner of his must have been part of that pirate crew"_ Minori thought to herself until she heard a voice.

"Your pretty good, you haven't used a cannon yet and you already know that trick." Shuuhei smirked at the genin. "well, thanks to that little stunt, one down and three to go, not to mention that the destruction of the wind jutsu gave us more distance. by the way, i can tell you despise that female you just hit, hahaha" 

Speak of the devil is the pharse that most used. Minori quietly made her way over to the two children, when compared to Minori they were children. She almost gave off a ghostly presence as she reached her hand out to touch Taron's shoulder and watched as he tensed up.

"Yes Taron...it was so smart they you used those cannons" Minori mocked as the concealment jutsu slowly wore off revealing her. "Is it smart for a genin, a genin who isn't that skilled to leave his village? If it is then tell me...what kind of punishment do you think is fitting for this child? A child who not only left the village, but a child who used deadly force to escape from said village. What kind of punishment do you think a child like that deserves?"


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 3, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Within the Cave Network...*

If ever an opportune moment were to present itself, now was the time. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" In one swift motion Hakumei launched another streak of lightning towards the beast, its tongue specifically. It noticed Hakumei's little stunt, though a second too late. As it began to release its grip on Sparrow, the energy came in contact with the appendage. Due to the soft, spongy muscle it blew out a great deal of blood which soaked a good portion of Sparrow's body and spattered on Hakumei's pants.

Hakumei screamed with a hint of desperation, "Honz, finish it!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 3, 2010)

_Akira_

What laid in front of him made even Honz raise his eyebrows. The creature was a hideous bunch, and it was something that didn't look too friendly. A clash arose, and before he knew it, blood was spewing from the appendage of the creature. Cracking his knuckles, he barreled forward, before reaching under and punching the creature with his large fist.

*"Raiken!"*

He slammed the creature into the rocky wall, and heard a whelp, before he felt the body go limp. He backed away, and gave a nod towards the blood spattered team.

"Well, we did it...I think."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2010)

*Konoha. Kagami*

The white haired girl strutted through the festival streets. Her dad was still back in Arkham and said that he'd come by after he'd done his rounds.

"Go enjoy the festival, I'll be along soon. Try and find your uncle or stay with Megumi." Dante said

"Che, yeah sure." Kagami rolled her eyes at the mention of Megumi. Little miss goody two shoes. Bet she didnt get the third degree, still she couldn't hate one of her best friends

Still she was here now so she might as well have fun. She heard that Meggers was going to be performing at a concert. Rock on! Kagami knew she had talent, her ballads were tremendous. On the way she saw a group of people around a water tank and to her surprise she saw her uncle Vergil sitting on the chair, back straight and glaring at anyone who walked past. She smiled, that was her uncles friendly face. A failed attempt to get eye contact, you knew when he was angry when he turned his back on you or gripped his sword. This was friendly Vergil.

"Hey Unc!" Kagami waved, "Whatchya doin?"

"A mission. Where's Dante?" he said

"Dad's coming. Hope your shift ends before he gets here or else you shouldn't bother getting out of the water." Kagami grinned

"It's my mission to be here, no matter what the adversity." Vergil said evenly. Kagami went up to the vendor and bought a ball, smiling. Vergil watched her. "You should stay here until he comes"

"Uh huh. I'm going to watch Megumi at the concert thing. It's gonna be fuckin' A" she said pointing to the air

"A shinobi should not use such lang..Blurb!" Vergil started as Kagami cheekily threw the ball and ran off as fast as she could

"Dante, if Kiya sees her like this, not even the previous Hokages anger will come close to the one you'll face." Vergil thought as he climbed out of the water again and sat back in the chair

"NEXT!" he demanded.
_____________________

*Dante. Arkham Asylum*

"Achoo!" he sneezed

"Coming down with something?" The doctor said as they walked through the intensive treatment ward

"Nope, not me! I'm way too awesome to get sick." Dante said rubbing his nose.

"Right. Well, we may as well get this over with." the doc said

"Yup. Hey everybody, it's your favourite security guarrrd Daaante!" he shouted which was followed by a plethora of noises from violent swearing to applause to what sounded like a cat being strangled.

"I wish you wouldn't do that." the doctor said taking out his clipboard

"Hey, gotta keep it light hearted. Could go mad you know." Dante said. There was an odd silence after that statement. "Hey there Harvey, how's it goin?"

Dante watched as the coin flipped up in the air and landed. "Good." the voice from within the dark cell spoke. The doc took notes. "Looks like you got Harvey for a while today."

"Good. He almost took out one of the guards yesterday."

"Speaking of which I heard we got some naughty kids here. Doflamingo and Croc get into a fight?" Dante asked idly carrying the sword across his shoulder

"More lke a scuffle. You know what croc's capable of." Dante felt his right arm. There had been an almost escape by Croc and it resulted in a big showdown in the sewers. Dante's arm was broken, almost torn straight off, but Croc was subdued and dragged back, having killed 18 men.

"Yup, more than aware." he looked into the triple reinforced cell. "Yo croc. How's it hangin? Got that dentist appointment to sort out your teeth yet?"

He walked by without waiting for an answer. It was usually the same shit about revenge and tearing up guts and drinking blood. He enjoyed his conversation with Ivy a bit more

"Hey hon, how's my little flower today?" he said smiling. Even through the glass and the specially designed cell her pheromones still somehow affected you. Maybe it was just that look. Or the fact that her breasts could almost be totally seen "You know Kiya would kill me. Hey how'd you feel about a menage a trois?"

"Dante-san don't encourage her." The doctor said

"Ah come on. bit of flirting never harmed anyone. Unless you're flirting with a princess of a country and her dad's in earshot. Not my finest hour...How bout you Ivy wanna try and make my finest hour. Maybe two?"


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 3, 2010)

*Ra's al Ghul: Arkham Asylum...*

The groans and angry cries of the prisoners could be heard faintly by the isolated man, despite the thick cell walls made of a non-metallic material. Within the first day, the Warden had discovered the fatal mistake of sticking him in an old fashioned steel bar cage. The entire facility was in disaray as he'd been causing chaos in every corner of this mechanical hellhole, freeing any individual who could be freed by the use of his 'gift'. Gift because as far as he knew, this unique ability to manipulate metal was not his to begin with. It did not concern him, though, and never did. Never would, either, as Ra's al Ghul was a man that continued to look towards the future.

The taunting of Dante Hyuuga could barely be heard, but it was audible. For any other person, hearing his voice, or any other for that matter, would be impossible with the walls that Ra's was imprisoned in. However, due to his genetically enhanced body this wasn't completely far-fetched. In the few days that Ra's had 'taken residence' here, he'd found that being tied down was very unsettling when compared to the life of freedom he'd been blessed with these past few hundred years. He could almost hear his mind crying out in agony, begging to be freed from this suffocation.

The only way he had to counter these degrading, negative thoughts was the one practice he'd used most of his life: meditation and optimistically reassuring himself. This had to be done, he told himself. To truly put an end to the evil dwelling within this world, it must be silenced where it barks its orders to the masses.

I will choke the life of those corrupted bastards with my bare hands.

In the back of his mind, he also hoped by God's name that Dante forgot about his daily rounds through this room. God be with me, he sighed.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 3, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Minori/Taron's Boat*
> 
> Minori jumped onto the side of the boat her target was riding on. The years she has spent on different battlefields and missions have taught her a lot in the ways of stealth and various other things. She had slip away unoticed inside Albel's water collision wave and into the depths of the water. Once fully underwater she sought the stealth apporach by activating the Camouflage Concealment Technique. A ninjutsu that gave you near invisibility to the naked eye though doujutsu can see through this technique.
> 
> ...




As soon as Taron felt the slight touch on his shoulder, he pulled on the rpe in his hand which was used to light up another cannon. As soon as he watched the wcik going down, the plan came to his head.

Taron listened on with as a grin formed on his face.

"Is it smart for a genin, a genin who isn't that skilled to leave his village? If it is then tell me...what kind of punishment do you think is fitting for this child? A child who not only left the village, but a child who used deadly force to escape from said village. What kind of punishment do you think a child like that deserves?"

"*Well, I believe when I return I will most probably be lead to the gallows and in my mind I will be singing the tune to Iron Maiden's 'Hallowed be Thy Name'*." Was his smartass reply.

Then just to piss her off, he sung the last line of said song. "*Yeaheyeaheyeah, Hallowed be thy name*!" All the while, discreetly going through handsigns.

"*But that won't be too soon."* And with that, he swapped with the cannon that was aimed at Minori's face.

Taron then quickly dug his hands into his pockets.

He then felt the knife to his throat.

"Whatever it is kid, drop it."  Was Minori's vicious voice.

"*Fuck..."* Taron croaked out.

And with that, he pulled atleast 20 activated explosive tags out of his pocket and dropped them to the floor.

"*Sorry Shuuhei, it was only a mutual benefitting relationship*."

And with that, the ship went up in a massive fireball.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2010)

JohnJohn said:


> *Iwagakure Team 2: Within the Cave Network...*
> 
> If ever an opportune moment were to present itself, now was the time. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" In one swift motion Hakumei launched another streak of lightning towards the beast, its tongue specifically. It noticed Hakumei's little stunt, though a second too late. As it began to release its grip on Sparrow, the energy came in contact with the appendage. Due to the soft, spongy muscle it blew out a great deal of blood which soaked a good portion of Sparrow's body and spattered on Hakumei's pants.
> 
> Hakumei screamed with a hint of desperation, "Honz, finish it!"





Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira_
> 
> What laid in front of him made even Honz raise his eyebrows. The creature was a hideous bunch, and it was something that didn't look too friendly. A clash arose, and before he knew it, blood was spewing from the appendage of the creature. Cracking his knuckles, he barreled forward, before reaching under and punching the creature with his large fist.
> 
> ...



"Great job Honz and Akira!" Sparrow exclaims to the female summoner and her familiar. She likes to give Akira words of encouragement now and then to help bolster her confidence, and hopefully make Akira realize that she's far stronger then she realizes.   

Sparrow slowly sits upright with a palpable look of disgust on her face. "Yuk!" she grunts as she looks at the green iquor like blood, and who knows what else, covering a good percentage of her body, even some bits of her long blond hair. 

During times like this she's thankful that she wears a mask over the lower half of her face, but sadly her choice of attire leaves some of her skin bare. She makes a quick mental note to run straight towards a shower the first chance she gets, maybe even divebomb into a lake if they have the good fortune of encountering one. It would be nice to be able to use some water jutsu right about now she adds inwardly. 

Sparrow looks towards Hakumei with a borderline I really really hate you right now, but I still forgive you, kind of expression. "Thanks for the save...I think," she tells the boy as she tries to brush out some kind of thick mucousy substance from her hair. However there is one tiny glint of a silver lining to be covered in a disgusting cave monster's blood. 

"Look I'm glowing in the dark!" she says with a hint of amusement, as the blood covering a good portion of her body begins glows a bright luminescent green. Perhaps a side effect of whatever strange internal biochemistry the creature possessed. "Uh just make sure to stay ten paces away from me at all times...no make that fifteen," she adds as an afterthought after getting a whiff of her new perfume, O De Mutant Cave Monster.

Something tells me that this isn't the end of the monster parade, she realizes inwardly with a foreboding shudder.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 4, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mist Team 4...*
> "HEY! Hands off the goods!" Isane exclaims at the clumsy Koutetsu.
> 
> Isane dusts herself off and gets back to her feet, all the while glaring at the apologetic looking boy. Yeah sorry my ass, Isane thinks inwardly. If she had a penny for every time someone tried that maneuver on her she'd be able to buy back her family's freedom from Arlong ten times over. After being hounded by the likes of Misuto, she's a pro with closet perverts like this kid.
> ...




Koutetsu blinked. "Ah, but..." He watched the beast chase after her. "I don't have any useful jutsu!" He shouts. "You got one good attack." Kinsame corrects. "Ah. but what if i hit her?" He blinked. "So be it!" Kinsame chuckled, he just wanted to watch the bitch bleed. "Right then!" Koutetsu slowly preformed the needed hand signs, taking care to be are precise as possible. 

Once they were complete he reached into the right side of his shirt and pulled out ten Kunai on a string, he'd only brought Kunai with him as they doubled as throwing weapons and blades, much more useful. "Sosuusha!" He shouts as the weapons flying into the air and hover. Koutetsu takes off following Isane and lets a Kunai fly. It digs into the ground and misses his opponent. 

"Hmm... Another?" Another kunai rockets off and just barely glances the beast. "TWO MORE!" He smiled, the next two scrape across the beasts back before flying upward and missing it. "Grrr....." The monster turned around to look at Koutetsu. "Try six~" He smiled as the Kunai flew towards it. "GRAH!" The beast jumped to the right and charged Koutetsu. "Ah..." He was still running forward when the monster tackled him and then bit down on his neck. 

"GUUAH-POOF!" His body disappeared leaving only a log. "S....scary...." He stood by a try, trying to catch his breath.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 4, 2010)

*Shuuhei*



South of Hell said:


> And with that, he pulled atleast 20 activated explosive tags out of his pocket and dropped them to the floor.
> 
> "*Sorry Shuuhei, it was only a mutual benefitting relationship*."
> 
> And with that, the ship went up in a massive fireball.



Shuuhei sighed, as the female jounin was already on deck. Well, she was a monster that's for sure. Well, this wasn't his problem and if worse comes to worst then he'll just have to escape with a messai jutsu. The two of them fough off, or something like that, Shuuhei just watched on, wondering what to do afterwards, well if he goes underwater and swim back to shore then find a boat that goes to kiri, or he'll have to use the smaller boats to go to kiri, then he should be safe. Well, they wouldn't be able to track him down easily, since they don't know much about him. He wasn't injured either so those bats won't be much hassle, the flaming boat and the water jutsu that was spraying around would create a little cover for him to escape and get in another boat.

The crazy genin pulled out around 2 dozens of explosive tags and Shuuhei cursed out. 

"*Sorry Shuuhei, it was only a mutual benefitting relationship*

With that Shuuhei sighed and quickly used a substitution jutsu, he substituted himself with a barrel from down below, afterwards he used the Camouflage Concealment Technique to hide his presence, the boat won't last long, Shuuhei looked for the small boat, that he knew was around. He finally found it and left the larger boat. 

When the small boat was out of the blazing fire. Shuuhei quickly looked around to find a boat that was going to kiri, luckily there was one, around 1 km away from him. He quickly used kamaitachi no jutsu to move the small boat into the general direction, then afterwards when he was a bit closer, he jumped off the boat and ran towards the direction of the ship. Around 30m away from the ship, just before he reached the waves caused by the ship he swam underwater. When he touched the ship, he used Camouflage Concealment technique to hide himself in one of the lower cabin's. He used up a lot of Chakra in all that he did, so he decided to rest all the way to kiri.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 4, 2010)

*Kirigakure: Team 4*
Leon closely observed his teammates as they both attempted to fool and harm the beast. First, it was Isane with her mist servant technique. Leon's eyes widened a bit as he witnessed the girl execute the genjutsu technique and successfully fool the beast.

"She's a genjutsu user as well huh? She seems to be pretty good at it." Leon commented as the beast searched through the illusionary copies. Though, based on the information provided in the scroll about the beast, it had an excellent sense of smell and it would be no tie before the beast discovered the real Isane and tore her to bits.

Next, Koutetsu used Sosuusha and sent a stream of floating kunai at the beast that barely did any damage at all. The beast then charged at the genin and bit him, only for it to be a substitution.

Leon turned to Koutetsu. "Bijuu kid! Toss me the scroll about this thing!" Leon said aloud. 

Koutetsu didn't seem to like being called bijuu kid as his expression dictated this. Even still, he tossed Leon the scroll with enough force to knock his eye out. 

Leon opened the scroll and frantically read through it about the beast. It's smell was excellent so any attempt at a deception genjutsu would miserably fail. Its speed was superior and so was its strength. Though, it did have one weakness that stood out amongst others. This is their ticket to killing it.

"Foolish humans. I'm going to devour all of you and pick my teeth with your bones! GRAWR!!!" 

"HUH?"
"WHAT?"
"CRAZY~"

The beast actually spoke. Leon ascended the tree he was in to further distance himself from the beast as it seemed to want to go after him again. He looked through its methods of communications and found that it could actually speak!

"It does say here that this thing can talk." Leon said aloud to his teammates. He then focused his attention on the beast. "It also says that you have human instincts. That'll be your downfall. Get ready to die." Leon said as he eyed the beast.

"Hmmmmmmmm. We'll see human." The beast said as it charged at Leon flashing its razor sharp teeth. 

"Guys! Follow my lead! I'll only have one-shot with this jutsu and I don't know how long it'll entertain a beast! Get ready." Leon said as he formed a series of hand-signs.

After the hand-signs, Leon looked the beast directly in the eye, inches from his face. 

*"Okure seken tegotae!"* Leon exclaimed. Suddenly, the world slowed down. The beast  looked in confusion as it was now moving extremely slow, ten times slower than a turtle in molasses. It was also deaf, only able to hear itself breathing. 

Leon jumped back with blinding speed or so it seemed to the beast. Leon seemed to be moving at the speed of sound. Though, the genin still had to focus to keep the genjutsu up. 

"That technique makes it so the beast is both slow and deaf while we appear to be moving extremely fast. I can't do anything now, I have to concentrate on keeping the technique in full blast. Attack its left leg. That's its weak point."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 4, 2010)

*Iwa/Mikael…*

The elite jounin stood at the entrance of the cave, both weapons in hand as he spun and slashed at the air.  Mikael always enjoyed practicing with his twin katanas when he had down time.  And, as far as he was concerned he had a lot of free time at the moment.  The weak rays of sunlight glinted of the long silver blades as he went through his movements, his speed making it as if there was nothing more than a strong breeze and shadow were he went through the steps.

After a moment Mikael stopped, the tips of his katanas hovering above the ground as he stared into the blackness.  Even with such exertion he wasn’t winded, one of the great benefits of his bloodline.  Though a deep breath did escape him as he sighed.  “I should let whatever creatures that have found them have them.”  he spoke softly to himself before he sheathed the weapons.  “But, the Kage and the old fool would have my hide if anything happens to those sniveling brats.”  With those last words he took off into the cave.

Moving with the speed he was accustomed to, Mikael caught up to the group quickly.  Though he slowed to a walk as they became visible.  Walking forward, the arrogance in his step and smile on his face, he began to slowly clap.  “Very good.”  he said again slightly impressed with the kids.  “At least you survived.”  he came to a stop near the genin.  His nose twitched slightly as he sniffed.  “Though I can’t say anything for the stench.”  Mikael shook his head at the glow.  “So lets hope the next thing we run into is blind with out a sense of smell.”


*Konoha/Kusa squad…*

The small group laughed amongst themselves as they proceeded toward Konoha.  It wasn’t long before the massive gates came into view.  Tereya’s eyes became huge as she took in the size of the village.

“Wow!  I didn’t realize how big the village was!”  Kodai exclaimed the kid in him coming out.

“Y-yeah…”  Tereya said in agreement.

Kanko laughed.  “Yes.  Our village is fairly small compared to most in the ninja lands.”  he said the words while slapping Kodai on the back.  “Hence why I am just a lonely leader and not a Kage.”  Kanko said feeling no angst about the lower status of his words.  “Speaking of which.  I should present myself to the Hokage.  I don’t think he would appreciate another village leader in Konoha without his knowledge.”  

The three genin looked at him with a bit of trepidation before he chuckled.  “Go on and see the sights.  I will find you quickly enough.”  He nodded toward Koroshi, so she would accompany him.  “Oh.  To be on the safe side, why don’t you take Rabbit.  I’m sure he will enjoy the festival too.  Besides, he can get into contact with me if you need too.”

“As long as they stay out of the water this time!”  The fist sized spider said before crawling off Kanko’s shoulder and up onto Kodai’s.  The genin though a bit freaked at the beginning with the spiders have grown use to their presence.  

“I’m sure they will Rabbit.  Right.  We will see you later!”  Kanko said while he and Koroshi walked away.

The three waved as the older ones left.  “Alright.  So where should we start first?”  Kodai asked as they began to move where the most amount of activity was.  

Tereya flinched and Kodai laughed as an explosion was heard, a blue and green ball screaming with enjoyment flew overhead.  “Now that looks like fun!”  The three began to laugh as they walked into the crowd.


*Somewhere/Sue…*

The man floated in the water as the turtles attacked Sue.  He took a mouthful of the water and leaned back so he was floating.  He began to spit the water in the air enjoying what was to him some hard earned peace and quiet.  “Well, at least it’s not that damn song…” Sue muttered looking up into the blue sky.  

The water hushed the sounds of the battle raging not far off.  Though it was starting to get to him.  “Fine.”  He muttered coming up right and he began to swim toward the capsized boat.  Sue grunted and groaned until the small dingy was upright again.  Not an easy process since he was in the water but moving under the boat he used a small fuuton jutsu which helped in the endeavor.  

Scrambling inside he sat on the seat and watched as Sakura was surrounded by the creatures.  His eyes followed her movements, always impressed and slightly mesmerized by her graceful movements.  “Knock it off…”  Sue mumbled to himself as his thoughts moved in a different direction.  Reaching over the sides he recovered the oars.  “Think of this as the last of your punishment!”  He yelled to Sakura.  Punishing her more for his thoughts than her actions.  “Meet me at the island!”  Sue bellowed to her as he pointed in the distance.

“Wait!  What?”  Sakura yelled back ducking a swinging fist.  

“The island!  Meet me there!  You’re doing a great job!”  Sue yelled back as he began to row.  

Sue rowed for a few minutes before yawning.  “Damn woman kept me up all night with her dastardly singing.”  he put the oars into the boat and leaned back, it was only seconds before the gentle waves put him into a deep slumber.


*Arkham Asylum/Poison Ivy…*

At the deep baritone of Dante’s voice, Ivy smiled and looked back over her shoulder, having returned to the fern.  “My, my, my, has my favorite captor returned for a visit?  Or a show perhaps?”  Ivy purred the words as she turned fully toward him.  She let her hips sway even more than normal and pushed her chest out slightly.  “A couple of hours?  My place or yours?”  She smiled at him as she neared the glass.

When she was within a couple of feet she turned and looked back at her cell.  “I guess it will have to be your place as mine is…well…under furnished.”  Turning back to the pair, she placed one hand on her hip and flipped her hair over her shoulder.  “But, alas it will never be.  You are too afraid to touch me, to breath in the scent of me.  And a man like you…”  Ivy sighed overdramatically before reaching out and running a finger down the glass.  “Could never handle a woman like me.”  She let the challenge hang for a moment before smiling and licking her lips slightly.  “Is there anything specific I can help you with this evening?”  Ivy let her eyes roam over the manly form in front of her.

She then turned toward the doctor.  “Always have your little weed with you don’t you?”  Ivy shrugged then turned and began to walk toward her bed.  As she neared it she slowly laid down and rolled onto her back.  “Why don’t you return once you have grown a little and can make it on your own little seedling.  Maybe then I will shed my thorns…”  Ivy spoke toward Dante.  She then waved a hand toward them as if dismissing servants.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 4, 2010)

Dante Arkham Asylum.

The hyuuga bent over double, with his hands on his knees as he laughed. "Ah Ivy! What a gal eh Doc." He said as Ivy turned her back on them. "Hate to see you go but love to watch you leave." Dante said looking at her ass.

"Please Dante-san, you remember what happened between you and Mad Moxxi." The doc said and immediately caused a glazed look in his eyes. The doctor rolled his eyes up and shook his head.

"Now that was a girl who could participate in the Olympics for gymnastics. Gotta say, those padded cells are great." Dante said

"Yes and she nearly broke your neck."

"That was just foreplay." Dante said walking towards the next cell "Good times, well it was nice of you to stamp her as sane and then she went and started an underground tournament. Seems that it solved her need for attention."

The doctor became a little uncomfortable. The asylum had a reputation of stamping folk as sane when they were anything but.

"Heya Ra's! How are you meant to prounounce that anyways. Race? Raise? Biscuit? Mind if I call you Biscuit?" Dante said to the man in the cell. He had a powerful bloodline ability and checks needed to be made with his collar on a regular basis, like with all the inmates. He was an intelligent man but absolutely insane.

"Don't mock the inmates." The doctor reprimanded

"What? They started it!" Dante protested

"They have a serious medical condition and aren't in control of themselves."

"Sure, when it suits them. These guys should have been dead a long time ago. Ain't that right Biscuit?"


----------



## Alpha (Jan 4, 2010)

*Sai Nara*

Sai wasn't looking forward to today at all, especially after his father's words... *"Today onwards, for you the real work begins."* So academy was fake work?! *"Tsch, So troublesome."* As he left his house and made his down to the Jounin, to meet his team he would be joining, and working with from now on. It wasn't the fear of the work, or how he might even die, or he might get people killed it was just... a drag to put simply. 

He really didn't want this, but it was far too late, he sighed and walked on dreading every step he took. Then the work load flashed across his mind, would he have a cell leader who made him do everything, eurgh. The dread kept filling his mind more and more. He stopped, for a while. But then he remained his promise ot his mum and heaved himself on.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 4, 2010)

*Neiko Ruuta*

The Artistic jounin sighed his thoughts heavy on how to complete his latest masterpiece. Standing above what seemed to be a painting he distressed. "Umm Mr Ruuta how much longer?" One of his faithful apprentices asked. Surprisingly they were hundreds of Artist through the world who had one day hoped to learn the ways of art under the tutelage of Neiko. Dressed in an all white hoodie that bore the writing Artist to Be on the back they watched as their sensei swirled the caligraphy brush back and forth.
*
SWSH

SWASH

SWSH*

The sound of the wet ink sloshing about filled the room as Neiko added the finishing touches.  His faithful followers appluaded the jounin's artistic endeavor as he headed out. Heading out Neiko headed towards the gate, He had been assigned a new mission which would send his team to the valley of the end to fix the statues that stood their. "This is a truly artiistic mission" He said arriving at the gate sitting down waiting for his team.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 4, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> As soon as Taron felt the slight touch on his shoulder, he pulled on the rpe in his hand which was used to light up another cannon. As soon as he watched the wcik going down, the plan came to his head.
> 
> Taron listened on with as a grin formed on his face.
> 
> ...




The ship exploded into a massive fireball taking everything along with it. The other three Jonin waited until their squad leader escaped from the wreckage. "It's going to take a hella lot more than that to kill Minori. She's like an elite demon sent from the deepest pits of hell" Albel blurted out as he stood in the middle of sea/ocean.

"Who's a demon from hell?" A husky female voice spoke emerging from underwater. She grabbed Albel by the ankle and dunk him underwater which pretty much set him off. Admist the fighting Blue Regard and Rukia sighed as they waited for the spectacle to end. "So, I'm guessing the kid escaped huh?" Rukia asked still staring at the massive wave of fire that was slowly beginning to die down.

Minroi too turned her attention toward the boat, but waved her hand to dismiss it. "Yea, he can't hide forever though. If he's dumb enough to get a bounty put out on him and he's nowhere neared skilled enough to take on the average Jonin then tough luck. We'll find him soon enough...come, let's head back to the village".

*Kayo*

"ARRRGH! Another mission already? Doesn't the Hokage know what a break is!" Kayo yelled as she stomped through the house to gather her things. Her father sat in the kitchen reading the paper while her mom just had what seemed to be a fixed smile on her chubby face as she sipped tea.

"Seems she's mad again Akihiro dear" Kayo's mother said lovingly to her husband across from her. The rather large, but toned gave a small "Hmph" before replying "It's a change of pace to say the least any other time she's so full of energy it's hard to keep up with her" He spoke with his gruff voice muffled by the paper in his face.

*SMACK*

The sliding door leading outside opened as Kayo stood ready to go. She gave a rather muffled goodbye that was forced out under her breath through all her complaints. Her parents sat silently in the kitchen as she left not moving a muscles until they both spoke the same thing that plauged both their minds.

"Hokage forbid she becames a Jonin and get's assigned a squad".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Iwa/Mikael?*
> 
> The elite jounin stood at the entrance of the cave, both weapons in hand as he spun and slashed at the air.  Mikael always enjoyed practicing with his twin katanas when he had down time.  And, as far as he was concerned he had a lot of free time at the moment.  The weak rays of sunlight glinted of the long silver blades as he went through his movements, his speed making it as if there was nothing more than a strong breeze and shadow were he went through the steps.
> 
> ...



Sparrow stares dubiously at Mikael with a look of certainty that his stench comment was directed at her. I'd like to see him get soaked in monster blood, see how he likes it she thinks to herself. Vain pretty boy that he probably is. 

"You wouldn't happen to know any Water jutsu would you Sensei?" she asks Mikael but then she quickly shakes her head and thinks better of it. 

"No on second thought I think I like glowing in the dark," she mutters. Sparrow steps right beside Mikael with a smirk hidden under her mask, knowing it'll probably annoy him, but he always seem perpetually annoyed anyway.  

*The Mist...*
"My favorite color's periwinkle, what's your's?" Misuto asks .

The giant meat cleaver sword that lays beside him on the soft grass overlooking the Great Mist Lake remains silent. 

"OH NO KIDDING?!" Misuto exclaims with a laugh, "You too?! It's like you're reading my mind!" he tells the sword. 

Suddenly Misuto feels that familiar ghostly presence sneak up behind him. Before he can even turn around, two powerful hands grab him and toss him into the air. Misuto lands into the lake headfirst with a giant splash. 

"WHAT THE HELL?!" he snarls as he quickly resurfaces. 

Niri Hoshigake, Misuto's mother stands on the grass, glaring at him with blood red eyes through the mass of black hair that hangs over much of her face. "Why aren't you training?" she hisses at him in a low threatening voice. 

"I AM! I'm gettin' to know Tina you old bag!!" Misuto yells back. He begins to swim back to shore but stops as his mother grabs up Tina and waves the sword in the air. 

"I am going to run this sword through your neck, oh pathetic spawn of mine, if you do not master water walking by the end of this day," his mother hisses. 

"Well fuck that. I don't need to water walk!" Misuto retorts with a snort, his mother's threats don't scare him as they once did. I'm practically a goddamn Shark in the water anyway he thinks to himself. He also doesn't see the point of walking on something as beautiful and rich as water. 

"I will then melt down this sword into scrap!" his mother adds with a devious smirk. 

"NO! YOU HURT TINA AND I'LL KILL YOU!!!" Misuto suddenly roars like a feral animal, spittle flying out of his mouth, and his eyes bulging with veins. 

Niri laughs in amocking tone and points the sword at Misuto as he floats along the water. "Don't test me you little piece of shit!" she threatens him, showing her full killing intent in her bloodred eyes. Both Misuto and his mother suddenly engage in a staredown, neither one willing to budge...

_Five minutes later..._
"This sucks!" Misuto exclaims as he tries to balance himself on the surface of the water, his ankles sinking downwards. He loses his balance and splashes backwards into the water. 

Meanwhile his mother sits on the lake bank, sharpening Misuto's sword so that it'll cut right through his neck like a hot knife through butter, should he fail.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 4, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Inside the Cave Network...*

Hakumei didn't mind Mikael's snide remarks. That was, of course, if he could back up his constant arrogance. Presently it wasn't the time to be thinking about such matters, and would have to wait. Still lit up, Hakumei walked towards Sparrow who was still covered in the creature's luminescent fluids. A grin of embarrassment crossed his face, "Sorreh 'bout tha'. I didn't think it would... explode lik' tha'."

_... ath..._

Hakumei's brow lifted rather inquisitively. His eyes gave off the vibe of 'did you guys hear that'. Slowly turning around, Hakumei made visual contact with the beast that was panting heavily in the corner of the area.

_Ma... th..._

Turning back to his team, he noticed them giving him quite the unusual stare. Obviously, they didn't hear anything.

Great, they think I'm psychotic. _They can't understand it._ Understand it? What? _It's speaking in the language of beasts._ Well aren't you an animal... or something? I know what you're saying. _Over the centuries, I've learned the intricacies of your kind's speech, and have no problem using it. I'm able to translate what it speaks._ But you're a Bijuu, aren't you? Weren't you made knowing our language? _Remember, unlike the other nine, I don't originate from the ten tails. I'm not just chakra manifested into a physical form. I'm both from physical and spiritual energies, and that is what differs me from the others._ So then what is this bloody thing? _I'm not--_

_... argorath..._

_Argo... rath... Margorath? Is it true, then..._ Margorath? True? What--

"Kid, let's go!" Mikael interceded Hakumei's mental conversation, nudging him away from this creature. "We don't have all day, so get moving!"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 4, 2010)

_Akira_

Honz glanced over at the cocky sensei, standing over there. he grunted, and turned to Akira, slightly curious. *"This guy your sensei?"*

Akira nodded slowly.

*"He's a jackass."*

Akira smiled a bit, and started to giggle, but quickly erased when she saw her sensei looking at her. She looked over at Hakumei, who was taking a closer look at the creature. It was weird because it looked as though it was speaking.

Honz looked over, and stared at the dying creature. *"Tenacious bastard."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2010)

*Mist Team 4...*
Isane stares wide eyed at Koutetsu as he sends a hail of floating kunai towards the beast. unfortunately he doesn't seem to pay too much mind that the blades might hit her as well. 

One of the Kunai clips her in the left shoulder, drawing blood, as she veers out of the path of both the creature and the flying kunai. "Hey watch it!" she yells at Koutetsu, shaking her fists at him. All of her illusions perfectly mimic her fist shaking motion in unison and speak her words in synch with her, acusing her voice to multiply and echo. 

"Why don't you open those squinty eyes before you aim next time!" 

After the beast begins to talk however it quickly draws away her attention from Koutetsu and she looks at it dumbfounded. However she's even more shocked to see Leon use a potent genjutsu. That's an interesting technique she thinks to herself. 

"Good to see that I'm not the only one with a brain on this team!" Isane exclaims. As Leon holds the genjutsu she uses the difference in speed perception to her advantage and uses her illusionary bodies to race around the beast with whipfast speed, confusing it. The beast tries to lunge at Isane but misses narrowly every time, since its movements look much slower and are more discernible to her. 

She appears very stealthily, several meters away from the beasts left leg while forming a string of hand seals and funneling chakra through her throat. 

*"Flying Nail Mist Pierce!" * 

Isane takes a big breath and then spits out a flying swarm of small needles engulfed in a fine mist. The needles hit home and stab into the beasts left hind paw, pinning it to the ground, but perhaps for only a short couple of seconds at best. The beast howls in rage and tries to dislodge the nails. Isane quickly backpedals away to safety, thankful that the jutsu she just used can be used from a pretty far range.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 4, 2010)

The insane grin never left his face from the moment he had Minori's knife pressed against his neck to the moment he started climbing to the deck of one of the boats that was far out to sea by now.

He turned back to the wreckage of the ship that he had destroyed. _'Well that fish must be well done.'_ He laughed silently at his little joke. He had escaped by using Kawarmi on a fish.

A fish.

As he leapt to the deck, throwing a Kunai into the neck of the captain, he cackled madly, ignoring the tradesman who eyed him with a horrorfied look.

As Taron settled down, sligtly giggling at random intervals.

"*If you don't want me to kill you all, I suggest you do your buisness somewhere North of the Fire Country*." And with that, he walked over to the corpse of the captain, pulled off the captains hat and placed it on his head.

"*Do what you will with this mess*." He giggled as he walked towards the captains quaters of the boat.

As he closed the door, not a sound was heard other than the splash of the corpse landing in the water.

Taron walked to the window at the back and observed the mainland. He could see the boat, which he could only guess Shuuhei was hijacking as he observed, heading towards the Water country. Whether the crew wanted to or not was entirely out of the question.

He sent a nod that way (not as if Shuuhei could see him though anyways) and then turned his attention back to the mainland where he could feel the Jounin's presense fading.

As the ship sailed over the border, his thoughts turned back to why he was leaving.

The song he had been creating in bits and pieces ever since that day sprang back into his mind as an overwhelming need to see his parents washed over him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My story starts the day they said "she can't be found"
the news so dark, heart stopped, stood silent without a sound
It's over, she's finished, mother lies with your father and sister too
Cold-blooded, they suffered, shot down by the outlaws after you
Sorrow swallows my screams

Strength of the world! - is on my shoulders
Strength of the world! - is on my side
Strength of the world! - the one true beholder
Ice in my veins! - for those who've died

I've seen my family fade away, you've taken my whole life
There's nothing left to say

Avenged the dead killed all who cross me in my path
Suicidal, I've never planned on coming back
I want it, I need it, revenge is dripping from my teeth
Need nothin', to feel power, and bring the killers to their knees
Nothin' to lose vengeance to gain (you know I'll never be the same)
So taste my breath I'm close behind you (so desperate on your final day)
Sorrow swallows my screams

Strength of the world! - is on my shoulders
Strength of the world! - is on my side
Strength of the world! - the one true beholder
Ice in my veins! - for those who've died

I've seen my family fade away, you've taken my whole life
There's nothing left to say

Sitting in silence with heaven above me I prayed every night by their graves
While I search for closure I feel it no longer
I can't turn my cheek away
I stand before you , I'll sin when I have to
But now I leave your side, to avenge my family's pride

I've seen my family fade away, you've taken my whole life
There's nothing left to say

Strength of the world! - is on my shoulders
Strength of the world! - is on my side
Strength of the world! - the one true beholder
Ice in my veins! - for those who've died

So far forever now alone, a greater punishment on me has been imposed
A killer falling from the light, I miss my family, I'll never be alright




He dropped to his knees and willed the tears to stay back. He couldn't help it however as the tears fell freely from his eyes. 

He needed his parents.

But he could never would be with them on his chosen path.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 4, 2010)

*Jester Swordsman Takeshi!*



Rakiyo said:


> *Medusa Hebi; Team Amegakure*
> 
> The team had successfully defeated the horrid monster, Repairing the damaged side of the structure Team amegakure continued on it's ways. The area became less metallic. The labrynth's of sewer tunnels leading out to a grassy oasis. A large ocean laid in front of them, massive lily pads hanging on the surface of the waters acting as a foundation. Houses, Shops, and everything else a modern civilization could need was found on it's respective lily bad. Each one the size of a small town.
> 
> ...



A short but very quick change of expressions appeared on Takeshi's face unlike the usual smile was a serious glare at the King. The change was so fast that it was hard to tell if he did anything. Takeshi never liked killing over small things such as not being entertained. "Woah, quite the grouch aren't yah Tog?" he laughed a little at his own small joke, however the Toads thought of it differently. Three of the toad men held their axes close to the boy, "your head will be the price for insulting the king not once, but twice!" The genin began sweating as the weapons were held near his head, but soon enough the Toad King raises his hand in a gesture to stop, "not just yet, its very obvious that your new at this so I'll let it slide this time,...however the next mistake you make will be your final one!"

Takeshi's smile stayed nailed as he nodded in thanks to the king's generosity, "No, need to worry yourself your majesty, I promise heads will role for what I have in stored. With that he slowly makes his way near the Jesters decapitated head which confused the rest. "Mind if I borrow this Jes?" he spoke to the dead toad with respect as he picked up the Jester's hat and sat it on his own head. He returned to in front where he held onto the smile that the king was annoyed with, the first thing I'll do is have that irritating smile sliced off that little face of yours! The Genin chuckled at his words and spoke under his breath ,"my sister wouldn't like that"

"What was that!?" the Toad King began to get angry with the kids smart remarks. "Oh, nothing just hoping you will have a smile on your face after that," the boy scratched the back of his head as he prepared to start. "Get on with it!" one of the soldiers shouted impatiently, wanting to see what he would do. "Now before we start I'm going to need to ask the audience for a sword, a katana more preferably, the toads hesitant of doing what he wanted, but the king allowed it. Takeshi caught a katana thrown by one of the toads and was quite grateful, "ah, thank you!"

Takeshi then asked for another favor from audience, "now if one of you ladies and gents would be so kind to toss food at me I'll be glade to start." Some of the toads began laughing at his request and was glade to help, "takes this then you brat!" A tomato was tossed in direction and with ease the boy sliced it in half with the katana. The toads didn't seem impressed as it was just one so they decided to throw more.

**SLICE**

**SLICE**

**SLICE**

**SLICE**

With that he sliced four fruits in half thanks to training in the art of swordsmanship, "come on guys I'm sure you can do better than that." Frustrated many of the toad guards began tossing fruit at the boy hoping to see him fail then die.

**SLICE**

**SLICE**

**SLICE**

**SLICE**

etc...

With confidence with his smile the boy knocked off the fruit that was on the blade, though he made all of this look easy it was a little hard to see some of the fruit from his blind side. "Well?" with that more food was flung at the boy, which he began slicing away.

**BAM**

A rock intentionally thrown by one of the soldiers hit Takeshi on his eye patch, causing him severe pain which led to him dropping the katana and tend to his eye. The fruit continued to go on, but Takeshi wouldn't be able to stop them. If even one mistake was made the Toad King would have Takeshi killed! What would the Rain Genin do!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2...*
As they pass by the mutant creature uttering its last death throes, Sparrow ironically can't help but feel sorry for it. We should've put it out of its misery she thinks to herself. Sparrow looks inwardly towards the Gobi, towards that little spot in her minds eye that makes her brain tingle. _Have you ever seen anything like that before?  _
_*
You mean that ugly thing whose blood you're currently wearing?*_

_Yeah smartypants._

_*My memories stretch back all the way to the time from when the Sage of the Six Path's separated my tailed comrades and I, and I have seen many strange things. *_ 

_Okay..._

*I have no idea what that guttersnipe thing was but I do know that it stinks to high hell by just smelling you.*

_Thanks you're a big help Dolly._ Sparrow replies with an inward chuckle. 

Sparrow sighs as they make their way through these labyrinthian tunnels in errie silence. Their sensei Mikael keeps a quick pace and they have to double their pace just to keep up with him. Sparrow regards Mikael with a curious face, wondering if he's just really this stuck up or if there's something beneath the surface that he's compensating for. She doesn't really like to judge people so she still holds out hope that there's some redeeming quality to him. 

"So, Sensei," Sparrow mutters out of the blue, "You've really never told us much about yourself..." 

_Several days ago..._
"I don't understand why you can't stay on as our sensei?" Sparrow asks glumly. She sits cross legged on the ground, staring at the cast wrapped around her healing right arm which only the day before was thoroughly broken but is now practically close to fully healed.

"I'm sorry Sparrow but I simply do not have the time. You all need a sensei who can provide you with more hands on experiences," Hatori responds with his eyes closed. The Sage sits cross legged just like Sparrow but he hovers about two inches off the ground, using his sage enhanced wind chakra to stay afloat with perfect ease and coordination. 

"Don't worry I will still remain as your mentor," he adds. 

"Yeah I guess..." Sparrow mumbles, blowing a loose strand of blond hair from her forehead, "So what's this Mikael person like?" 

Hatori opens his eyes and seems to mull the answer over for several seconds, "He is a very talented shinobi for one so young...and," he is about to say very arrogant but decides not to besmirch the man's authority in front of his prospective student, "...let's just say that he's very sure of himself." 

"So you're saying he's an asshole then?" Sparrow asks with an amusing grin. 

Hatori turns towards Sparrow and narrows his eyes towards her, "That's no way to speak of your sensei. We shouldn't judge people without knowing their history first!" he rebukes her. Sparrow nods her head very low in apology, "You're right I apologize Master."

"Yes he's an asshole,"  Hatori suddenly coughs. "Now get back to your nature meditation!"

Sparrow can't help but laugh out loud in a fit for several minutes.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 5, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> A short but very quick change of expressions appeared on Takeshi's face unlike the usual smile was a serious glare at the King. The change was so fast that it was hard to tell if he did anything. Takeshi never liked killing over small things such as not being entertained. "Woah, quite the grouch aren't yah Tog?" he laughed a little at his own small joke, however the Toads thought of it differently. Three of the toad men held their axes close to the boy, "your head will be the price for insulting the king not once, but twice!" The genin began sweating as the weapons were held near his head, but soon enough the Toad King raises his hand in a gesture to stop, "not just yet, its very obvious that your new at this so I'll let it slide this time,...however the next mistake you make will be your final one!"
> 
> Takeshi's smile stayed nailed as he nodded in thanks to the king's generosity, "No, need to worry yourself your majesty, I promise heads will role for what I have in stored. With that he slowly makes his way near the Jesters decapitated head which confused the rest. "Mind if I borrow this Jes?" he spoke to the dead toad with respect as he picked up the Jester's hat and sat it on his own head. He returned to in front where he held onto the smile that the king was annoyed with, the first thing I'll do is have that irritating smile sliced off that little face of yours! The Genin chuckled at his words and spoke under his breath ,"my sister wouldn't like that"
> 
> ...



Yume watched as her teammate easily sliced through the tomatoes, until one of the soldiers threw a rock at him. _Tsch, so cruel._ She thought to herself,_ and so stupid._ There was no way she could use her Utakata jutsu on the entire court, especially after just using it on that beast a day ago...but it was still a simple matter to spear the tomatoes with kunai, arranging them neatly in a cicle around the Toad King's head.

*"Enough with my teammate," *she said to him as she bowed. *"I'll entertain you now. Kahen Tonsou no Jutsu."* Dispersing into a scattering of petals in front of his eyes, she reappeared at his side and stretched out her hand an inch from his face. His eyes followed. _Caught,_ Yume thought and had to restrain herself from smirking. The court watched in astonishment as the King began to clap and laugh at a show only he could see.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 5, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; The Toad's Palace*

*"These guys are idiots"* Medusa thought as the King seemed to enjoy himself. His massive green belly going up and down with his verocious laugh. "MORE I NEED MORE!" He exclaimed wanting more excitement. Pointing at the amegakure jounin "You woman, Why aren't you doing anything! Come on entertain me" The comment seemed to burrow under her skin as her eyebrow twicthed. "*Slimy Punk*" She muttered under her breath, She wasn't the type to be bossed around. The fact that he was a toad would just make it easier for her to dissect him.

Looking around Medusa came up with an idea to entertain the king. 

*SWSH SWSH SWSH*

Forming handsigns she quickly used her jutsu *"SHIKON NO JUTSU!" *In moments the dead body of the jester began to twitch and move as it reanimated itself back to life. And then it began...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un3-Hb9wF9s[/YOUTUBE]




"AHHH ZOMBIE!!!" The Toad king erupted in fear breaking the dance routine. He had an irrational fear of the dead when he was a little boy that carried into adult hood and frankly it got worse with each year. "ZOMBIE!!! IT'S EVVVVVILLLLLLLL!" He called out in a frantic state with tears flowing from his eyes. After a few moments to let the king calm down and explaining that the jester wasn't a zombie they were allowed back in the room. Clearing his throat he said "Alright one last chance, Don't mess it up" He was still shaken up by the ordeal.

*"Great I made it worse"* Medusa muttered to herself.​


----------



## Michellism (Jan 5, 2010)

*Hatsune Stands Tall!*

*Hatsune Gomu; Land of Apples*

Ussop charged like a wild man, Tears flowing from his eyes as the fresh memory of Hatsune's death played in his head. "YOU CAN'T DO THAT TO A KID!!" He roared out ready to clobber Budd in the face. Spinning his gun like the gunslinger he is he fed the red bullet from his mouth into the chamber and took aim. "If you really want to die then ill give it to ya" Budd said pulling the trigger.

*BAM!!*

The Bullet exploded unleashing a cloud of flames that fed on Ussops skin. To Budd's surprise the determined man did not stop. Running at him fire and all.

*SABOOM!!*

His fist connected sending Budd flying backwards crashing into a nearby tree. The Flames began to dissapate as if his own courage had extinguish them. "HATSUNE'S MY FRIEND AND THAT IS NOT A LIE!" Ussop exclaimed, Tears streaming down his face as Budd wiped the blood from his lips. "YOU PUNK!" Feeding a yellow bullet into the chamber he fired "THUNDER BULLET!" He called out as the bullet raced towards him.

"Im sorry Hatsune. I Shouldn't have lied" Ussop thought as he closed his eyes awaiting death. 

*KKKKRRRABOOM!!!*

The Bullet exploded however the one who took the hit was not Ussop, Standing admist the smoke was Hatsune. A Look of disdain on her face as she stared down budd. Clenching her fist Hatsune was erupting with anger. "HEY YOU!" Hatsune called out getting Budd's attention. "You stole amy's apple orchard, attacked me, and even hurt ussop! I WILL NOT FORGIVE YOU!" Hatsune screamed at the top of her lungs.

Aiming his gun "I've had enough of you -"

*BAMM!!*

Hatsune slammed into his face with a powerful punch sending him flying into the forest. Hatsune stood their watching to see if Budd would get up. "No more games" Budd said getting back up to his feet, His body completly metallic as barrell like protrusions decorated his back and shoulders. "With My Revolver Kekkei Genkai no one can defeat me!!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2010)

*Yuki...The band.*

After Yuki delivered the letters, and changed her clothes.  She’s wearing her signature baggy black pants, a long black coat that zips from the bottom of the ribcage to the breastbone.  Her usual black tank top but it is a ripped up one.  She also has a black outback hat upon her head. Yuki cups her hands around her mouth, *“CALLING ALL BAND MEMBERS!  KIKYO HASAGI!  MEGUMI YAMANAKA!  RYOUMO UCHIHA!  TORA ZENSOKU!  DRESS FOR THE PREFORMANCE!  IT’S SHOW TIME!”* she yells, in a voice that echoed through the village.  Afterward Grizzly howls as a second announcement.

“We’ll start with God knows, then Man!  I Feel Like a Woman, followed by Hex Girl…Bring Me to Life, then at the strike of midnight…Burn it to the Ground, You and Megumi will sing it.” Yuki says to Grizzly.  

“Awsome!” Grizzly replies, tail wagging.

Yuki runs over and sits behind the drums, doing a warm- up.  She grins, waiting for everyone to arrive.
_______________
*Lul...*

Lul looks around, pulling in everything, “Hmm, what should we do first…” she says, flinching slightly as the cannon gets shot once again, and the girl screams with more excitement.
_______________
*Inka with the triplets...*

Inka flinches, looking at the age of the triplets, “God…d.” she says, shaking her head.  “I’m the kunoichi that was sent to baby-sit the Triplets.”

“Thank you!” the triplet’s mother says, “Here’s a list of everything they should and shouldn’t do and eat.” handing Inka a list.

Inka takes the list, it unrolls from her hand near her shoulder down to her knee.  Her 5’11” stature scared slightly.

"I’ll back soon.”

“Right.” Inka looks at the three, they look back.

“MOOOOMMMY!” all three cry.

“WhatshouldIdo!” Inka panics, looking at the list.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2010)

Megumi had her hands over her ears as Yuki bellowed. Her whole body shook at the strength of the voice, Megumi thinking it had to be a jutsu.

"I'm right here Yuki-san." Megumi smiled, "Though with a voice like that perhaps you should be lead singer."

"Don't be a fuckhead Meg, you're going to rock this city down to the ground!" Kagami said attracted by the loud voice. She had her trademark grin on her face.

"Kagami! I'm glad you could make it." Megumi said clasping her hands in excitement.

"Wouldn't miss it for the world. Hey Yuki! Grizzo, what up dawg!" Kagami extended her hand for a high five.

"Where is your father?" Megumi asked

"Chatting to crazy folk. As usual. He said he was gonna try and tap some ass tonight. I said as long as they didn't break the wall. Don't tell anyone, but I got a date tonight!"

It was then she realised the mic was on.

The water tank in which Vergil was residing was suddenly empty

"Oh shit!"


----------



## Michellism (Jan 5, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Land of Apples*

"The Revolver Kekkei Genkai?" Ussop repeated to himself, The words sounding so familar. Lifting his known make shift rival arm Budd took aim ready to blast away his enemies. "Three...Two...One...BANG!" The cue of his countdown releasing a ferocious fireball that speared towards them. Hanako extended out her arm grabbing Ussop pulling him out of the way as the orb of flames passed them incinerating the surrounding trees. "Th-that was close" Ussop said shaking on the floor.

"EAT THIS!" Hatsune called out streching out her leg. Swinging it with force she aimed to take the bandit's head off only to have it dodged. Aiming his rifle arm he readied the next shot "FUCK OFF!" Another bullet charged out this one faster then the last. Streching out her arms Hatsune pushed hersel up into the air avoiding the attack.
*
BOOM!!*

The bullet ripped through the ground leaving a crator as Hatsune struggled to manuever. Budd saw this as his chance, Having a blood thirsty grin he aimed "THIS IS THE END KID! NEW WORLD BULLET!"

*BABOOOM!!*

The bullets force blasted out causing the trees to bend and break from the impact. Birds flew every which way as the bullet made contact with hatsune.

*BABLAM!!!!*

An explosion ripped through, It's blinding flash spreading through the sky like a web. "HATSUNE!" Ussop called out worried when a figure ripped through the swirling clouds. "HOW DARE YOU HURT MY FRIENDS!!" Hatsune screamed, tears of anger poured from her eyes as she cocked back her fists. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU!?" Budd screamed out surprised the girl had managed to survive the attack. "GUM GUM GATTLING!" 

Hatsune pummbled Budd with hundreds of shots, The strikes blinding fast as she pounded him into the ground. Blood shot every which way as each hit made it's mark. Ending it with one final strike the bout was over. With Budd defeated the criminals fled and Amy got back her orchard. Hatsune had passed out from exhaustion but for once Ussop told the truth.

He told about how Hatsune had saved him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 5, 2010)

Team Amegakure-

They had one final shot and Bonehead had been the only one who didn't do anything yet. He supposed it was his turn to try and entertain the king, Though he didn't know exactly what to do. He took out a kunai and spun it around in his hand, then began to tap on his helmet, The sound almost resembled a bongo. He then pulled out a second kunai and tapped his helmet once more. Soon he began to hop around and dance while tapping on his head with the kunai.


*Spoiler*: _the room sounded something like this_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l4i5M-BEjY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




He'd keep the beat up and continue to get a little faster, every now and again he'd spin or do a flip while playing the bongo's on his helmet. This was a skill he'd learned during his time as a slave, Something to entertain the master and keep himself from getting whipped. This was no different in his mind and doing this was rather difficult for him, But he didn't want his team to be killed. he'd put up with the embarrassment and the anger for now.


With Shou Kosaname-

"Urgh... Called for a damned mission." He grumbled making his way out to the woods of Kirigakure, He'd heard rumors of a team four, Nothing major, Something about another bijuu kid. What the hell was with the mist and bijuu's and who the fuck was this team? Ain't no way in hell they were as cruel and merciless as his team, that's for damned sure! Though, It would be interesting, maybe he'd get to see them in the Chuunin Exams. that'd be a sight for damned sure.


With Koutetsu-

"I don't know why they hadn't been attackin it's right front leg." he rubbed his chin, he'd noticed it only had one smaller leg, kinda odd and the scroll noted something about it being weaker. Probably a good place to aim for, But he wouldn't be able to do it with his eyes closed and call it luck. he usually kept his eyes closed because he was gifted with excellent sight thanks to Kinsame, opening his eyes fully wasn't completely needed.

"Alright." Koutetsu grabbed an explosive tag. "I'm going to need to time this right." Koutetsu rushed towards the beast. "I got one shot at this..." the monster turned towards him. "You damned human!" Koutetsu had made sure to aim for it's smaller arm. The monster had noticed it late and threw it's tail at Koutetsu. The bijuu leaped and barely dogged,rolling across the ground and hitting a tree. "I'll kill you first!" Koutetsu's hand made a quick seal as the beast bite down on his neck, In a poof, there was a log with a tag nearly completely lit on it. "Shi-" BOOOOM!


----------



## Kuno (Jan 6, 2010)

*Iwa/Mikael…*

The stone paths spread out in front of them enclosed in darkness, minus the small area around them that glowed with an unnatural light.  Periodically the path would branch and Mikael would pause only momentarily before deciding on a direction.  Never once was he unsure of the direction he was taking.  After taking one of these decisions, his pacing quickening yet again, only to put distance between himself and the glowing genin, that she spoke up.

For a moment he paused and looked at her and then began to laugh before proceeding on.  “Oh my smelly little bird.  Do you really want to know about me?”  His silver eyes looked her over, trying to sense a motive behind her question.  After a moment he just shrugged.  “My name is Mikael Zensoku.  I am a shinobi of Iwakagure.  I have been given the…er…honorable position of Sensei to a…um…seemingly talented group of three.  Though that fact remains to be completely seen.”  A smirk played on his lips and he again looked at her almost ignoring the other two.  “And, like you my little wren, I have no past…”  he then proceeded on, his pace quickening even more, the three practically running to keep up.

It was only seconds later their path opened up to a huge cavern.  The sight its self was beautiful as the walls were adorned with crystals of varying colors, sparkling from an unseen light source.  It was almost if the crystals themselves were emitting the light.  In the center was a huge subterranean lake.  To either side there was no ledge just sheer quartz walls that dropped into the reflective waters.  To the far side was a shore and yet another cave.  

Mikael didn’t even pause as he began to walk out and across the still surface.  It was only after several feet that he paused and looked back, seeing the three looking at the water.  “Don’t tell me you haven’t learned this skill yet…”  Mikeal sighed slightly figuring they had been taught before.  “Very well.  I am going to at least assume you know the principal behind the process.  You can walk up surfaces like trees, walls…”  His sentence faded as he again looked at walls before he shook his head.  “Okay.  I guess you get a little more than a mission this time.  

Approaching the small pebbled shore, Mikael showed them how it was done.  “Just take your time and move slow.”  He chuckled and shook his head.  “Don’t fall in because I am not the type to wipe snotty noses if you get sick from the water.”  He stepped out and looked back.  “Send chakra to your feet.  Make sure the amount stays consistent.  If you don’t use enough you will fall.  Too much, well we don’t want to find that out, now do we?”  He laughed again at the thought and walked out several feet before turning and watching the three.


*Konoha….*

The voice echoed across the village, causing Tora to turn in midair, her own voice fading in response.  “Theconcert!  Ialmostforgotabouttheconcert!”  Tora yelled as she hit the goo.  It was no longer green jello.  She had splashed down so many times that there wasn’t much left and it had been replaced with a light golden brown substance.  Next to Lime Jello it was in fact Tora’s second favorite treat, Butterscotch pudding.  She hit the vat splashing the area around it, though people have learned to not get any closer than the splash zone that had been marked by the slimy green and gold goo.

“OM-NOM-NOM!!”  Tora made the noise as she surfaced her mouth chipmunk full of the treat.  “Igommogoootehcomkert!”  she said through her mouthful.  Quickly her eyes scanned the crowd, looking for a good replacement since the mission was still going on.  Her eyes then fell on to a boy roughly her own age, he had golden skin and long black dreadlocks.  “Perfect!”  she grinned evilly as she sprinted forward grabbing his hand.  “COMEONINEEDYOURHELP!”  Tora said quickly startling the trio.

“What the hell?!”  Kodai exclaimed as she dragged him, too surprised to fight her.

“K-Kodai-kun?”  Tereya stuttered reaching for his other hand but failing.  Lul just stood with eyes and watching.

“Youhavetotakeoverforme!”  Tora exclaimed almost throwing him into the cannon head first.

“Wait!  What?!”  Kodai’s voice echoed in the hollow metal.

“Justholdonandenjoytheride!”  Tora said pulling the handle.

“WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUU-???!!!!!!”  Kodai’s voice echoed around as he was shot, feet first, toward the vat of butterscotch pudding.

“KODAI-KUN!”  Tereya yelled, for once without a stutter and ran toward his destination, Lul right on her heals.

“THANKS!”  Tora yelled before taking off.  

_The concert…_

It wasn’t long before the green and brown covered blue girl sort of skidded to a stop in front of Yuki, Megumi, and Kagami.  “SorryI’mlate!”  Tora yelled as she slid by, her speed and her gunk covered feet making a complete stop almost impossible.  Her feet spun quickly but to no avail and she hit the concrete wall hard.

Staggering back she sprawled out on her back.  It took a few seconds before Tora raised her hands in to the air and pumped her fists.  “Ihavespentthewholedaybeingshotfromacanonintolimejelloandbutterscotchpudding!  I’msowired!!”  she then jumped straight to her feet from that position and began dancing around, flinging the goo onto the others.  “WOOHOO!!!  WHO’SREADYTOROCK!!!”


----------



## Michellism (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sakura Kusanagi; Middle of Fucksville*

"This isn't funny captain, COME BACK!" She cupped her hands together to hoping that Sue was only kidding. "*Don't turn you're back on a samurai"* The Samurai Turtle called out brandishing a katana that had appeared to be a hundred years too old to be use for anything then a walking stick. Easily jumping over his attack Sakura kicked down the sword planting a well deserved foot into the Samurai's forehead causing him to stagger back some. The Other two attacked from the sides.

_"How dare you hurt our brother!"_ The turtle's anger was palpable with the thrust of his sword which would've done some serious damage had it not been so severely rusted. Batting it away with her forearm Sakura went in landing two more heavy shots into his shell lined stomach. "Munch On This!" Her generic taunt was followed by a powerful kick that would knock the taste out of anyone's mouth.

*BAMM!!*

The turtle flew backwards but was luckily caught in the arms of his crying brother before he could have fallen into the sea. The Third Turtle actually posed a threat as he began to weave handsigns "Water Style! Water Turtle Jutsu!" Manipulating the surrounding water with his chakra he plowed into Sakura with a makeshift turtle. Her eyes whiten over as the air was knocked out of her lungs. Nearly falling off she held on for dear life with the aid of her chakra control. The rushing sea waters would pose a definete problem for the girl due to her inability to swim. 

"That was close" Sakura commented fearfully as her foot barely treaded the sea's surface. "Alright you damn Turtle's when I get up there I'm going to kick you're asses" Building up traction by running in place she let go, Like a toy car she sped up the side of the massive turtle making up for lost distance. Jumping up in the air screaming like a mad women she planted a heavy knee to the water manipulating turtle.

*BABOOM!!*

Blood shot out as he fell backwards on his shell unable to get up. Her curiosity peeked as she began to spin him around and around like a top. "Hey you're making me dizzy! Stop it!" Sakura trapped in her own little world of Naive fun continues to spin him around laughing like a kid in chirstmas. _"Rez Call the boss!" _One of the turtle's called out frantically, His brother listening to his orders as he banged on the shell of the turtle they had been Riding on. *"BOSS WE NEED HELP!"* In moments the shell opened up like a high tech submarine.

Rising from the depths of the area in Dramatic fashion stood a large man, He definetly looked much stronger then the turtles. "Who dare's oppose the Samurai Turtles!" The tank of man called out, Spit falling everywhich way landing mostly on his unkempt beard. Taking an offensive stance Sakura threw caution to the wind. "So you're the leader huh! Then Let's Go!" Sakura said running towards him full speed. Looking at her menancingly he said "I Will Break You!"

*Leader*


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2010)

"Henge no jutsu! Bunshin no jutsu!" Kagami said as she turned into a nondescript man and kept her bunshin as herself.

"See ya guys! I'm gonna try and outrun..."

"I don't think that's wise Kagami." A cold voice said from behind her.

"Ah Hiya uncle Vergil! Did I mention how that wet look totally suits you?" Kagami started

"Irrelevant." He said curtly. Kagami looked at him.

"You really need a girlfriend." She sighed

"Irrelevant. Now do you care to explain your earlier comments." Vergil said as the poof of smoke changed the man to Kagami, the bunshin jutsu also disappearing, the trick not at all effective.

"I have a date. With a guy. And I'm going!" She said haughtily

"Your confidence is unfounded. Believe me when I say that if you do go out on a date against my wishes then I shall not be angry at you. I won't even punish you." He said coldly, Kagami looked him in the eye.

"Really? I mean I know you are almost incapable of lying but I also know that there is something behind that..." Kagami said 

"No. However I should add that all my rage will be directed at your date." Vergil said holding his sword. He was pissed.

"Agh! I fucking hate you! Why don't you grow a pair of balls and go out on a date! Then you'll know how it feels!" Kagami yelled

"I have a fully functioning pair of balls, I don't understand what that has to do with anything." Vergil said cocking his head to the side in confusion.

"Well use them then. You know...little vergil goes in the tunnel of.."

"Kyaah Kagami stop!" A red faced Megumi said, blushing deeply at the conversation which was being had on stage infront of the mic. The pair looked around at the audience whose collective jaw had hit the ground.

"Please disregard anything you had just heard. This is a private conversation." Vergil said, which was followed by a murmur and a couple of chuckles.

"Hey! Any of you fuckface arsewipes dare laugh at my uncle I'll cut off your balls and feed them to the dog!" She pointed at Grizzly who looked like he wanted no part in this.

Vergil thought back to a girl he once knew a long time ago by the name of Rukia. Kagamis auntie, Vergils little sister.

"Watch your mouth Kagami. Your mother would knock you for 6 if she heard you." Vergil said, the two of them heading away from the mic and going backstage

"Mom? Hmph. Might be scared of that threat of she was around. This family is a "

"Choose your words carefully Kagami Rei. I have patience but not nearly as much to stand an insult to the family." He said, the ice in his voice froze Kagami to a standstill.

"Sorry uncle..." she said sheepishly and barely audibly.

"Apology accepted. Now we can stay for the concert but after that I'm escorting you to Arkham and will be having a stern word with your father."

Kagami nodded and looked to the floor. She crossed a line and she knew it. She was in deep shit.

Megumi was on the mic now and had hurried the band to start their first song.

"Um...good evening everyone. Tonight we shall be performing.." Megumi started when Tora grabbed the mic from her and grinned

"Whooooooooohooooooooooo! Let's Rock!" She screamed with her eyes closed and her arm waving manically. She gave the mic back to Megumi who bowed in thanks.

---------------------------------------

Kurohara

He had been scaring people all night, much to the glee of the manager. The rumours of the house being the scariest one were spreading and they had been chocabloc with people. It was dying off now due to the concert starting.

"Hey kid, you did good." The manager said to the blood drenched, pale skinned ghoul in front of him. "You can go to the concert if you like."

"Perhaps I will. I need to see what my generation like in terms of musical tastes" Kurohara said

"You're an odd kid, but here, that's your pay. Now scram!" The manager said giving kurohara some cash and turning away. He turned around, remembering something to say but the young shinobi had already vanished

"Don't tell me he's gone outside looking like that.." the manager said rubbing his forehead and then laughing. "Should be fun to watch though."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 6, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; Toad Palace*

The King clapped along with the beat entertained like a simple minded child. His giant webbed hands slapping together with great force resulting in short gusts of wind to bellow through the room. *"He's actually enjoying this?" *Medusa thought dumbfounded by the simplicity of his amusement. Just as things seemed to take a turn for the better it happened. Bonehead had dropped the Kunai. There was a moment of silence as everyone looked around. The Infectious music gone.

*"This won't end well"* Medusa muttered as the King sweated at the seams. "KILL THEM! THEY AMUSE ME NO LONGER!" The King erupted in anger, His long toad tongue flailing about as he demanded justice. His toad warriors charged towards the rain ninja. "*Alright Team, Change of Plans. We've gotta get the heck outta of here"* Medusa announced dodging a swipe from the Toad Knight's mighty axe. Quickly wrapping him in a long snake summon she slammed him to the floor.

*BAMM!!*

The sound of his metal helmet bending to the will of the stone floors echoed through the room. Kicking him away Medusa began to make her escape *"RUN!" *She commanded running away as fast as she could.​*
Kabure Bakusatsu; Kirigakure*

"It's a nice day isn't" Kabure noted to himself taking a great big whif of the mist infested air. Sitting atop of a pile of rotting corpse Kabure enjoyed the sun that hanged over. "It's unusually warm" The mist was known for it's cool temperatures due to being an Island nation and well a change of pace was welcome. "Another Mission. When the hell are these brats planning to die off" Kabure fretted as he stuck a cigar in his mouth. Looking around for a lighter he saw the burning hand of a man who had unsuccesfully tried to use fire ninjutsu.

Snapping his arm off like an old tree branch he held the stiff arm up to his cigar lighting it up. Letting the black smoke invade his lungs he shot it back out through his nose allowing the burning sensation to scrape away at his senses. "It's gonna be a long day" Kabure thought as he saw Shou make his way closer and closer from the distance.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2010)

With Team Amegakure-

Bonehead was feeling a little relieved the king was enjoying his show. Up until he dropped the Kunai to the floor, He wanted try and make it part of the act, perhaps kick it up and catch it in his hand. That didn't work out so much, The king ordered them all to be killed and one of the toads attacked Medusa, Though he was dispatched rather quickly. "*RUN!!!!"* Bone nodded and emptied his Kunai pouch. "Sakura Fubuki no Jutsu." 

The kunai flew and released their payload of explosive tags as the team rushed out the room, "Goodbye." Bonehead tossed the final Kunai to keep the guards from following them for a little while. BOOOOM! "Ah... Too big." He blinked as he looked back at the fire coming towards him, He was glad he was at the back of the group...that might have got him in some trouble if he'd let his team get blown up.... again....


With Shou-

He'd been practicing his new move while walking through the woods,the water still exploded in his palm, he couldn't focus or he was focusing  too much on trying to get it to form into the claws he wanted. Though, It was soon he'd noticed his Sensei in the distance, That sword wielding psycho, There was too big a difference between them though. Shou wouldn't be able to kill him Just yet, Nah, Not just yet... But he would soon have a shot, Strapped to Shou's back was a Katana with a dragon head for a handle. "Yeah, Soon." 


Earlier Last night-

"Damned bitch." Shou grumbled as he walked home, Fed up with that shark sage and his shark teammate and the god damned Turtle bitch! for no real reason, he was on a shark hating spree and that made him think of turtle bitch. "Son." His dad called out to him. "What the fuck do you want!?" Shou shouted. "I was just-" "I'm going to my room! leave me alone." Shou wandered up stairs and slammed his door shut. He was pissed off, angry, furious, hell he was every emotional sense of anger and hatred there was. 

There was one thing that'd calm him, the horn he'd taken from that beast. "Where'd i put it..." He thought to himself, digging through his closet. "What the?" He threw all the clothes out and didn't find it. "What the hell!?" He shouts, soon he's throwing everything he owns around the room, throwing out drawers from his dresser and looking through his shelves. "WHERE IS IT!" He runs down the stairs. "WHAT DID YOU DO WITH THAT BIG ASS HORN I GOT!?" Shou shouts.

"That's what i wanted to tell you." His father held up a blade that seemed to glow under the light,The blade held three coins within it,The guard was made up of 4 larger and similar coins with a long handle that had a dragon head at the end. "W...what the hells that?" Shou asked. "I've been working on it for a while now." His father sheathed the blade. "A father knows when his son is upset. I thought a tool like this would help you solve some problems?" Shou smirked. "You're a sick man dad."


Currently-

"What's up shitty Sensai."


----------



## Damaris (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yume/Toad King's Palace*​
As her sensei slammed the Toad King down onto the floor, Yume dodged the two of his soldiers beside her. Stabbing one in the throat with a kunai, and taking out the other with two well-placed senbon that went through his helmet's eyeslits, she kept moving, using her energy to take three steps up the wall beside her, out of reach of the other soldiers. In a rush of desperation, she poured all her chakra to her feet, not really sure of how she was doing it, and leaped from the wall to the doorway, just behind her fleeing sensei. _Shit that hurt_...Yume thought, the soles of her feet throbbing painfully. The rush of heat against her back told her that Bonehead had made his move...he was way too fond of explosions for her mind. Looking behind her, she mentally rolled her eyes at the sight of him standing still, looking at the fire. Yume grabbed his wrist and pulled her behind him. *"Come on!"* she yelled over her shoulder, leg muscles beginning to throb.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 6, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Iwa/Mikael?*
> 
> The stone paths spread out in front of them enclosed in darkness, minus the small area around them that glowed with an unnatural light.  Periodically the path would branch and Mikael would pause only momentarily before deciding on a direction.  Never once was he unsure of the direction he was taking.  After taking one of these decisions, his pacing quickening yet again, only to put distance between himself and the glowing genin, that she spoke up.
> 
> ...



"Fair enough," Sparrow mutters at Mikael's circular response to her question, though curious as to what Mikael means that he has no past just like her. I doubt he's lost his memories like I have she thinks to herself. All he did really was restate exactly what he told them when he first met the team. 

*He's obviously hiding something, which is not that surprising. Perhaps he was driven away to this village for some reason? You should ask the old man, he probably knows.* 

_It's none of my business. When he wants to tell us he'll tell us. I wouldn't want someone sneaking around in my past afterall. _

*What past!? You refuse to rediscover your past! *

_I'm not getting into it with you again! _

As they walk into the enormous underground cavern, an expression of awe appears on Sparrow's face. Starring wonderingly at the multicolored crystals and the soft light they give off, she walks right towards the edge of the vast Subterranean lake. She eyes the now dried luminescent blood across her arms and legs and then looks out across the vast surface of the lake. Suddenly a smile creeps across her face. 

"CANNONBALL!" Sparrow exclaims as she takes a running leap from the lake edge and dive bombs into the water. A large geyser of water kicks up into the air in her wake, a great deal of which splashes in Mikael's direction.

A second later Sparrow's head bobs up above water, running her hands through her long blond hair. "Sorry, couldn't resist!" she exclaims with a laugh, her arms and hair now bare of the cave monsters dried blood. "I really needed that! The water's not that bad actually!" 

She feels something cold wriggle against her left leg suddenly. "Huh?" Sparrow quickly darts her right hand into the water and an instant later raises up a wriggling fish with mottled gray skin in her grip. Sparrow peers curiously at its face, "Oh...it's blind," she says amusingly. 

*Back in Hidden Stone..*
Hatori, the Hawk Sage, sits in his meditation chamber reading a log from the monthly report made by Sparrow's landlady... 

*12AM:* Subject continues to toss and turn in her sleep. 
*12:30AM-2AM:* Subject has started to cry in her sleep, and yelled something unintelligible (still trying to figure out the word) over and over again. 
*2AM-4AM:* Subject has remained quiet.
*4AM-4:15AM:* Subject yelled the name Sarah repeatedly before nodding off again. 
*4:15-4:50:* More crying and screaming. 
*4:50-5AM:* Subject remained quiet and then awoke sharply, apparently unaware of her nightmares. The Gobi seems to be dormant during these nightmare phases for some reason.  
*5AM-6AM:* Performed her morning meditation, followed by vigorous exercise. 
*6AM-7AM*: Showered, dressed, ate breakfast (cereal), read over several summoning scrolls. Had a 15 minute argument with the Gobi (I assume so) about rediscovering her memories (all I got was her side of the argument of course).  
*7AM-12PM:* Trained in the practice field.  
*12:30PM:* Ate lunch alone in the park. 
*1PM-2PM:* Sat on a bench observing the people around her and sketching in a notepad.
*2:15PM:* Several teenage boys (all non Shinobi) approached the subject, their motives quite apparent, making catcalls at her. Subject told them politely to leave before she broke their arms. The boys left quickly.   
*2:30PM-4PM:* Climbed up high into the mountains and spent time conversing with a flock of Sparrows (I still don't understand it for the life of *me). 
4PM-6:30PM:* Meditated and continued training in the mountains.  
*7PM-7:30PM:* Ate dinner alone (which I made for her by the way - did I mention she's a sweet girl? Do you and Ulik even read what I write!?)
*8PM-10PM:* Painted a few pictures based on the sketches she made earlier in the day. 
*10PM-11:30:* Chakra control, Seal, and scroll, training 
*12AM:* Subject went to sleep (turned on her night light as always of course) and within 15 minutes began to toss and turn and repeat the pattern. 
...

Hatori sighs inwardly as he closes the report. 

"So close yet so far," he mutters aloud.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 6, 2010)

_Akira_

Akira and Honz followed silently, with Honz eying Akira's sensei with cynical eyes. He didn't trust the guy, not one bit. He was too eager to hide something. Whatever it was, it wouldn't be his place to find out. He'd probably kill him before getting anything.

They got to a pool of water, and after their sensei gave them a lesson, Honz groaned. *"Water and me don't mix. If you need me Akira, don't summon me in water. Get yourself a Water Familiar when you can."*

Akira nodded, and in a puff of smoke, Honz disappeared. Akira looked at the reflection in the water, and took a step forward. Her feet stayed afloat for a few moments. When she thought it was safe, she stepped on with her other foot. Surprisingly, it was just like her summoning technique, except she just had to keep it constant.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 6, 2010)

*Takeshi Kanda, Toad King's Palace*​
Takeshi himself clapped and laughed at the performance Bone Head, which was something he wouldn't expect him to do. After the sudden stop Takeshi quickly commented, "hah, woah Bo that's defiantly something I didn't expect from you. Well I guess anyone can surprise you huh?" For some reason the one eyed boy kinda expected his sensei to just attack the kind like that. Before he left he tossed the borrowed hat onto the jester's lifeless head, "thanks for letting me use that!" He ran with his group as usual being the only person smiling constantly, but he noticed he accidentally brought the katana with him ,"looks like I was so caught up with all that that forgot about this." The kid quickly turned around and let loose of the swords grip, "catch!"

With that he kicked the back of the katana like a soccer ball and sent it flying at the toads which stabbed right into one of the guards legs. Though he could have aimed for the head, he decided it would better just to immobilize him. About a second later he saw an explosion that was probably from Bonehead considering what he did last time. He noticed his team mates come running and ran with them, "hey Bo, don't you know your not suppose to let woman drag you around? Well I guess I shouldn't be the one saying it since I'm always getting pulled around by my mom and sis," he laughed a little at his own words being happy guy he always is.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sachi/Konoha*​
Still slightly shaken by her encounter with the strange girl at the Festival, Sachi returned to her apartment only to find a mission summons from her sensei. _Traveling to the Land of Grass...? It will be good to get away from here._ Heaving a tired sigh, Sachi began packing up her ninja tools and weapons in her pouch. Tapping a finger against her newly-healed thigh, she strapped the pouch to it and re-wrapped her headband around her forehead. _Should I go see father and let him know I'm going on a mission...no, there's no need to make him worry._

Approaching the village gates, Sachi felt her stomach turn over at the thought of seeing her teammates again. Though it had barely been two days...so much had happened. She had no intention of telling them what had happened--no need to burden them with her troubles--but she hoped they wouldn't sense anything was amiss. She arrived and leaned against the tall gates, one ear listening for Hatsune's tell-tale yells or Hitoshi's near-silent approach.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 6, 2010)

Team amegakure-

Bonehead was quickly pulled away from the explosion by his teammate, The other one shouted something about being dragged but Bone didn't really care about being dragged around. Really, the thing he cared about most was how he was supposed to get out of this country and back to the rain without getting killed by giant frogs.

"There's a guard." Bonehead pointed towards the entrance, however the guard was taken out quickly by medusa. "Scary woman." Bone thought to himself, He was used to scary people, But this woman was another level from the rest of the people he was used to dealing with.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 6, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto sits and waits at the appointed meeting spot at the Village gates. He's a in mood, firstly because his crackhead mother made him train all every waking hour, and trying to kill him the other hours when he was sleeping. Secondly he's just found out that Isane, that fine piece of ass, has been assigned to some pussy team, with a wannabe Shark Jinchuuriki. Misuto chuckles at the hilarity that some two bit punk got a Shark Chakra monster instead of him. 

"I'm gonna pay you a visit Isane the first chance I get...you better not have been cheatin on me with any fake Sharks!" he mutters, grinding his teeth in anger. The fact that Isane has rebuffed him countless times, threatened to rip off his manhood, and tried to drop a piano over his head (twice and filled with explosive notes no less), doesn't weigh heavily on his mind. To him Isane is just like that bitch Tina, another girl just trying to play hard to get. They act like they're disgusted by him but deep down on the inside they're afraid to admit that they're attracted to his insanity, that ability to just say fuck you to the world and not live by anyone's rules. 

"You wanna have a threesome with a one eyed whore, Tina?" he asks the giant meat cleaver sword strapped to his back. Misuto waits for a second as if listening and then smiles and nods, "Yeah we'll bind and gag her first..."

_Several days ago..._
"You're a bitch!" 

"And you are a whiny cum stain just like your father was!" 

It's almost sundown and Misuto still hasn't even managed to keep his ankles up above the surface of the water for more then a minute at time. If he doesn't master the water walking technique by sundown his mother, Niri, has promised to sever his head from the rest of his body. The wraith like woman paces back and forth across the lake shore, with Tina in her right hand grip, her body tense and waiting to pounce on Misuto like a Lion...though in this situation a Shark would be a more apt comparison. 

She smiles at Misuto and gnashes her Shark's teeth at him menacingly. Every second or so she looks up at the quickly setting sun. She is Arlong's younger sister, and some say she is far more insane and in many ways just as dangerous. Back when she was young she earned the nickname, "The Piranha of the Mist." She's not a large woman, but very petite and thin, however she can be faster then a Cheetah, and quieter then a ghost when she wants. Her specialty was and still is stealth assassination, the art of the one shot kill, to eliminate her target before they even know she's there.  Though in Misuto's case she's more then willing to chop him to pieces right in front of his face. 

The sun starts to slowly lower, "I'M COMING FOR YOOOOOOOOOOU MY LITTLE MINNOW!!!!!!" she howls like a wolf. 

"BRING IT BITCH!!!!" Misuto snarls back, 20 meters away, just barely keeping his ankles afloat. 

WHY CAN'T I GET THIS RIGHT?! he shouts in his head, looking down at his slowly sinking feet. The problem with Misuto is not that he doesn't have enough chakra. By anyone's standards, even the least of the Hoshigake have always possessed abnormally large chakra pools. Misuto's true problem is that he lacks finesse. Just like his personalty and fighting style, his chakra emission is not subtle or controlled, instead wild and aggressive. He blasts the chakra out of his souls like rocket thrusters, keeping an uneven flow. 

As the sun sets over the horizon, Niri cackles like a Hyena. "Does baby want a lullaby...BEFORE I RIP HIS THROAT OUT!?!?" Niri charges over the water, sprinting towards Misuto and swinging Tina back and forth in front of her. She moves incredibly fast and Misuto has only one option as she appears right in front of him with amazing speed. Misuto suddenly cancels the chakra flow through the soles of his feet and automatically drops down into the water like a stone. Tina, his very own Tina, narrowly misses chopping off an inch off the top of his head as he disappears beneath the water. 

"KAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!" Niri laughs as Misuto retreats downwards. "COME AND GET YOUR SPANKING YOU'VE BEEN A BAAAAAAAAAAD BOY!!!" Niri quickly sinks feet first into the water like a streamlined torpedo and chases after her son. On land or in the water, even Misuto cannot escape her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2010)

*Iwagakure/Team 2...*
Sparrow claps her hands towards Akira with a smile as she sees the girl water walk on the first try. "I always knew you were a genius." Well it was more like water stand really but Sparrow still finds it equally impressive nonetheless. Sparrow had quickly returned to shore to dry off before setting to water walking and before MIkael has a chance to explode at her to hurry up. As she steps up to the lake edge she takes a series of deep breath's to calm her mind and relax her body. 

*Quick now sprint then backflip all the other way to the other side of the lake to show her up! *

Sparrow laughs inwardly at the Gobi who can tend to be very competitive.  

_This isn't a competition Dolly. Besides she's an innate summoner so her chakra control is probably better then mine anyway. _

*Life is a competition once you strip away all the artificiality. Men compete with each other for the affections of women, women compete amongst themselves for the best men. Love, violence, kindness, cruelty, power, even friendship...it is all a competition. *
_
Well then I'll just pace myself and pretend it's a marathon! _

"Okay here we go!" Sparrow exclaims with a hint of anticipation underlying her voice. Sparrow takes a tentative right step forward onto the water, channeling her chakra through the soles of her boots. In her minds eye she imagines the glowing chakra speeding through her body as if it's a highway and then exiting out into the surface of the water. 

For a brief nervous second she feels the bottom of her foot start to sink, but then suddenly it holds firm and the water beneath her soles seems to increase in surface tension. Sparrow takes a deep breath of relief and then sets her left foot onto the water, going past the point of no return, sink or stand. Her right foot sinks about half an inch but then stops and holds firm. 

"Very cool!" Sparrow exclaims with a smirk of satisfaction as she stands a bit unsteadily over the surface of the lake. The hard part she finds is keeping the chakra flow steady once you actually make it onto the water. She has to constantly think about the chakra and regulate it ,concentrating almost all of her mind on it. 
*
It will become easier with time and become instinctive. I remember it took Han much longer just to stand on water let alone walk it. *

Han was one of the Gobi's more relatively recent Host's and also one of her favorites. He was killed by the Akatsuki ages ago and the Gobi often speaks fondly of him. 

As Sparrow stands on the water she finds it difficult to just take a step forward, feeling like she'll sink the moment she tries to take another step. This is way harder then tree walking she thinks. A tree is static and stable, but water is just so chaotic and free flowing, making it hard to adjust to. 

"Now I just need to figure out the walking part," she mumbles doubtfully.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 7, 2010)

Ship off the Coast of Cloud Country

Apparantly, the ship was heading for one of the islands that made up the country of the waves so that the traders could barter their goods for some cash.

Taron looked down impassively at the dead bodies of the men who had falled around him as the ship sailed along the coast of Kumogakure.

The boy looked out at the mountainous country with an awed look on his face as he held his newly acquired guitar over his shoulder. "*Now this I like much better than Konoha, at least the land forms weren't created in an instant*."

--------------------------

As Taron started walking up the rocky beach, the ship fading off into the distance to where it would become an acquisiton of mother nature, a smile came to his face as he pulled the guitar off his back.

He watched the waves roll in and out before sitting on the ground.

Taron liked the way the original captain of the boat had a tolerable choice in instruments. Sure the guitar was accoustic, but thats all he needed.

He held down a D-minor chord and strummed with his pick that he never went anywhere without. A thick chug sound was heard instead of the crisp clear sound that all Acoustic's should emit.

The pick he had constructed out of a chakra absorbing material. For that reason, he could expell chakra from his fingers tochange the volume, the pitch. Anything really.

"So I heard you liked the message I sent to that flutist," He heard a raspy voice behind him. He leapt to his feet immediately.

He should have felt the man's chakra!

Turning around, he was greeted with the sadistic, rotted and decayed face of the man with the guitar that doubled as a fucking scythe!

He tried to keep the exitement out of his voice as he surveyed the man with riped jeans, 'grey that should have been white' shirt, and bloodstained white hair. "Who the hell are you!?" He cried out as he leapt back as the man took the guitar off of his back.

"Ed Hunter kid, not that you would have ever heard of me." Taron had heard of Ed Hunter somewhere, but he didn't confirm, nor deny. "So tell me kid, what type of music you into?"

Taron raised his eyebrows in confusion as his lip turned upwards in contempt. What kind of question was that?

"*Heavy Metal*." The man opened his mouth in a wide, disgusting grin. His gums were blacked with rot and his teeth were sharpened into fangs. Also he had a lot of nails lodged in there aswell for some reason.

"I like you kid, so I'll tell you what." The man said as he pulled a guitar pick out of his pocket.

"Keep up with me and I won't fucking split you in half." And then the two faced off as their fingers blurred, epic guitar solos sounding, as they each played to out match eachother.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 7, 2010)

Arkham Asylum. Dante.

His talk with Ra's was brief, the man wisely deciding to ignore Dante's taunts. However the shinobi was now headed to the last cell. This one he did not enjoy at all. He looked inside.

Sheets of reinforced plastic, a highly illuminated room, and the disfigured man himself bound to his bed, blindfolded, not let out unless it was absolutely neccessary. This man may well be the most dangerous man on the planet. Sure, the Kage's were more powerful, but here was a guy who would use his near sage like power to wreak absolute chaos in the shinobi world.

"Maiming, dismemberment, burning and crushing. Rubbing the salt ohh does that sting? These are a few of my favourite things..." The Joker said giddily. 

"Well he looks secure. Any escape attemps?" Dante said seriously. You couldn't take this man lightly.

"None, oddly enough. He's remained relatively peaceful, perhaps the treatment is working..." the doctor said

"I wouldn't bet on it." Dante said activating his byakugan

"When I can't kill, 
when there's no thrill
When its a rainy day
I remember what I'm going to do
To Kagami Rei."

Dante's eyes flared up and he quickly entered the room and punched the Joker hard in the face. "You ever bring her up again I swear it'll be the..."

"Kagami rei, Kagami rei, screaming all day. How I love you Kagami rei." The doctor had to pull Dante out of the cell with some other guards. 

"You can't! The chief will chew you up and spit you out faster than you can realise."

"THAT MAN CANNOT LIVE!" Dante shouted in rage

"He can and he will. Don't make me tell the warden Dante. I understand, I have a wife and son too and I don't know how he knows about them but you can't let yourself get sucked in like that. It's what he wants." the doctor said trying to calm him down, now outside the cell

"Hahahahaha! You're no different from me Dante. No different! You have one bad day. Just one bad day and you'll end up as loopy as I. What will it take hm? Kagami tied up and raped infront of you? Or maybe your little girlfriend Kiya having her nails removed one by one? I bet you can hear their screaming. Hahahaha, I bet you can just hear them calling for you to help them. What if you can't Dante. What if someone is already there at the festival, stalking Kagami....waiting for the right moment to pounce... Hahahahahahaha!"

____________________________


----------



## migukuni (Jan 7, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka Team 1 mission?*

Fox yawned and stretched, she wasn't able to have fun in the fair as much as she wanted. All because of that Taron guy who decided that he should get out of the village while she was the last seen to be with him. Well at the very least she wasn't suspected, or atleast she think she wasn't, seeing that  the jounins and the others just let him do what she wanted.

She stood up and went to prepare for her day. She was still a bit sleepy and tired when she left her apartment to meet with her team. It was some time already since she was able to meet with them. She wondered idly if Sousuke-sensei was still team 1's sensei.

Fox arrived at the rendevouz point but neither Ryoumo nor Kikyo was still around and even Sousuke-sensei wasn't there. She sighed and sat under a tree waiting for her teammates to start the mission.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Team 9*

"Gee Horseman you're slow" Hatsune's tone cheerful as always. She had jumped on some strange man's back mistaking him for a Horse and had been using him for a mode of transportation for the better half of the morning. *"I told you I'm not a horse"* The Man retorted, His wife had suggested simply slapping the child off but he was a good friend of Luffy and knew should he hurt his daughter he would face his wrath. After traversing the streets Hatsune finally found her stop. Hopping off she landed on her feet and sprinted off.

"Thanks Mr.Horseman" Hatsune announced waving back to him. Distracted by her manners she runs straight into a pole. The ringing thud of steel echoing in her head as she falls down on the ground. There was a small silence before breaking out into her crying fit. After being treated by the kind civilians of the leaf along with Mr.Horseman she headed off to the village gate. Seeing Sachi there she waved to her streching out her arms "HEY SACHI!!!"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 7, 2010)

*Prince Nara Team 1 Mission*

Prince sighed as he looked at the scroll that was on his hand. He was pretty sure that the mission that was on the scroll was given to them around a week ago, before the Pirate Mission. They were still teamed up with the jyuusei guy then. He, Harei and Kurohara and probably their sensei as well have completely forgotten about the mission as well. However Prince was reminded of it because of the scroll that was on his hand.

Mission Title: The Musician's Plea
Rank: D
Area: The Land of Instruments, Wind Country
Description: Team Suna has been assigned to travel to the land of instuments a place made famous and credited as the birthplace of music within the ninja world. Team Suna is to report to the famous Musician "Cherry" and find his lost cat before dawn as he is to return to touring afterwards.​
Prince sighed again, he wasn't able to have much fun in the Konoha Festival mainly because some konoha genin decided to run off. He silently walked over to the rendezvouz point... Atleast he would see Harei again, he smiled at that thought.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 7, 2010)

*Kite Aburame; Arkham Asylum*

Eight Hours, Eight long hours in this hell hole. Kite was halfway into his shift as he took a long drag from his cigarette. He watched the monitors, Each one recording a different part of the large inflistructure. Joker, He was at it again Kite thought as the mad man pricked away at Dante. Kite looked around, Ivy, Harley, Croc, Flamingo, and the other hundred inmates in here. They couldn't escape the vision of the security video's monitor however the Aburame was far from feeling safe.

"Long day huh" One of his coworkers said walking taking his seventh drink of coffee spiked with some rum. The Man was one hour from checking out but it made no difference as he had to return tomorrow. Arkham wore away at everyones psyche even it's wardens. "Yeah It never seems to end fast enough" Kite said flicking off some of the collective ash at the end of his cigarette. "Hey what's he doing?" The man inquired looking at the monitor that hanged above Doflamingo's cell. "Dunno" Kite said pressing a few buttons to close up on him.

Doflamingo had been cranking out push ups for the last hour, His muscles ached as sweat cascaded all over his body. Hs breath heavy with each lift as the bright orange uniform he had tied around his waist barely hung above the ground. "Looks like he's just working out" Kite responded, In here the only things to do was work out, sleep and masturbate. "Oh well see ya later" The Coworker responded leaving the room to do his daily checks. "Yeah later" Kite said returning back to his wall of monitors.

Croc sat in his new cell, Strapped by hundreds of belts to a massive steel throne as he was pumped with injections on both sides by wardens. "*Keep him still"* One of them said as Croc moved about. His tough hyde making hard for the needles to pierce through. "Bunch of freaks" Kite thought though he wasn't one to talk afterall he came from a clan that literrally housed bugs inside their own bodies. In a flash it happened

*BAM!!*

A guard was swatted off like a fly as Croc broke from his bindings. "We have an emergency on cell 453!" Kite announced over the walkie talkies to his fellow officers. The hoard of footsteps could be heard as they rushed over to Croc's cell. The man who had been unfortunate enough to be trapped in the cell with the monster had been ripped to pieces. Blood strewn everywhere as Croc stood admist it with a giant grin. _"GET DOWN ON THE GROUND!" _One of the guards commanded pointing a loaded Senbon Gun.

Croc continued to stand looking at the guards. "I_ SAID GET DOWN!"_ Croc slowly decended unto the floor as the guards flooded the cell tranqualizing him. Giving him enough sedation to kill an elephant three times over. _"Come on let's get this guy outta here" _The Leader said as the brought in a strecther. Anyone who killed a guard would be sent to the hole, It was the Place's policy. Little did they know this one action would lead to the chaos very very soon.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 7, 2010)

*Sachi/Konoha Gates*​
It had been nearly an hour since Sachi arrived at the gates, and boredom was definitely winning her over. Idly tossing a kunai up and down in the air, she wondered if she had enough time to make it to the ramen stand to grab a quick lunch before her teammates showed up. And more importantly, her rather scary sensei. But just as she was standing up to go to the stand, she heard Hatsune cry out her name. At her teammate's yell, Sachi whirled around in surprise. Hatsune's infectious happiness washed over her and Sachi hugged her fellow genin before bombarding her with questions:

*"Where have you been? You disappeared right after the last mission! Sensei said someone came to pick you up. Where you in trouble?"*

Not waiting for Hatsune's reply, Sachi looked her up and down. *"Hatsune...why do you reek of apples?"*


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 7, 2010)

"Well kid, I have to admit that your'e good..." The man who should have died centuries ago grinned madly as Taron shook his hand trying to get them to stop aching.

This guy was the best guitarist Taron had ever seen.

Taron respected him... That was saying a LOT!

"Tell you what kid, play me your best solo and I might consider teaching you." Taron looked up with the confusion on his face easily showing. "Kid, you are the only person in hudreds of years that I have seen that can tolerate my music."

That was all that needed to be said. Taron then put his hand on the fret board and readied his pick.

He decided go less heavy and more melodic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALGMMHfn_ro&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Ed looked on with a slight grin on his face but Taron could tell the man was not amused.

"You win for now kid," Was all he said before placing his guitar on his back and walking away.

The way Ed cleaved the flutist in half days ago, Taron knew better than to call him back.

The fact that the man had no chakra. At all. unnerved him.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 7, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: In the Cave Network...*

Hmm, father said that Genjutsu users have a tendency for better chakra control. Does that mean things like walking on walls, trees, and water won't be quite as challenging. _That's generally the case, though there are a few exceptions._ Oh? _For starters, though you are quite gifted at Genjutsu considering what you've accomplished in such a short amount of time with it. In my opinion, you are a stronger Ninjutsu user, though are proficient in both fields._ So does that mean since I'm good at both, this will be even easier? _Well, I suppose--_

"A'righ'!" Hakumei rubbed his hands together in anticipation of the coming results. Would he walk, wobble, or sink? Approaching the underground lake, he began to visualize the chakra in his body flowing down to his feet, pushing out of them to form a surface to support himself on the liquid. While imagining this, he placed his first foot on the water, feeling it solidify under him. He lifted the other forward, placing it on the water also. He repeated this process, slowly moving forward with relative ease.

_Eventually this will be like breathing--you won't even have to think about it._ That time won't be too far off, actually I--woah!

Having lost his concentration, Hakumei's foot entered the body of water instead of setting itself on top of it. His other foot nearly gave away, however it was already pumping out a constant stream of chakra, so Hakumei was able to recover and keep it above.

_Sorry, it seems you need to concentrate. I'll keep quiet for the moment._ Thanks... I suppose...


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 7, 2010)

*Clayface: Arkham Asylum...*

"Will somebody shut that freak up!" Maruishi was referring to the psychopath at the end of the hall who was always yapping about something. It drove him against the wall! The Joker was some freaky-ass Shinobi they'd brought in some time ago. He'd go on and on about the guard's relatives, even the other inmates, describing the absolutely horrible things that he, or someone else, would do to them. Honestly, he wanted keep raising his 'score' as much as any other sadistic murder, but damn! This guy was whacked!

As Joker's maniacal laugh grew even louder, Maruishi lost it. "I damn well swear to God, if you don't shut him up--"

"You'll do what, ya shit head?" Shariko, one of Maruishi's personal cell guards, called him one of the many pet names they'd given the criminal. Shit head, shit pile, brownie. One that seemed to catch on, and fitted him the most, was Clayface. Due to a chemical accident concerning earth-based chakra at the Fire Country's research center, Maruishi Akimichi had taken on the properties of the experiment. Not only did he have greater control over earth energy, but his body changed from its normal flesh and blood to something that resembled a beast born from the earth. He'd gained the ability to morph his body into any shape or form with very minimal chakra use, almost none actually. He could even go as far as to taking on the smell of an individual and modifying his vocal chords, allowing him to be exactly like someone else if he had their mannerisms down.

"Shit head, eh?" Clayface chuckled as he backed away from the reinforced plastic window. His body began to change, altering from his mud-like skin to pink flesh. Shariko became enraged at the image he saw, "Hey, you friend! What the hell are you doing?!"

Clayface had taken on the form of Shariko's wife, laughing lightly with an evil expression on his face. He took his finger and shoved it through his neck, or rather by manipulating his body made it seem as though he did so. By manipulating his chakra further, he made it seem as though blood was flowing down his neck and staining his clothes and the concrete floor. 

"You fucker! Fuckin' stop, you freak!"

Taking it even further, by manipulating his earth based form, he ripped off his head and tossed it at the window. Using the same trick as with the neck, he made it appear that blood flew all along the walls.

"You fucker, I'm going to kill you!" Shariko began going for the lock, unable to contain his anger. He was going to face this monster regardless of what the Warden or anyone else thought.

Oh, how Maruishi loved it in this place.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 7, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko

BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!*

The sound of a bright red plastic alarm clocked bellow throughout the walls of a small room. Lyra tossed in turn on a bright baby blue bed, The sheets decorated with the village's symbol. Rising from the folds of the sheets she rubbed her eye letting out an exagerrated yawn. It was the first time Lyra had ever slept in a bed that wasn't inside of a hotel. Professor Badass had shown her a life she had always dreamed off. The room was warm a welcomed change of pace from sleeping on the cold hard dirt.

Her clothes were clean and her breath didn't wreak of rotten meat. Lyra's black hair shined in a way it hadn't ever before, It had been shampooed repeatedly despite her complaints. Badass swore he would not allow a girl who smelled like a walking swamp to live in his house and thus went to his extreme methods of washing her. After finishing her shower she got dressed in a brand new outfit that resembled the uniform for kids who attended school rather then serve for the Ninja Military.

Lyra watched her ninja headband, The gleam skating atop the metal as the suns light invaded pass the rather transparent burgandy curtain. "Another Mission" The sanbi jinchuuriki said to herself, The images of the pirate mission had faded somewhat though she still worried if the Sanbi should flood her body like that once more. Shaking her head she left her headband behind and went to the village gate to meet up with Kabure and the others.

"Hey Guys" She greeted unusually cheerful to her murderous teammates as she arrived. Misuto shot his usual glances while Shou seemed off in his own world. "Come on we'll be late for our mission" She said with a bright smile that has never been seen on her face. With her clean demeanor she looked completly different before, Her feminine side more apparent now and to her teammates surprise she was actually quite pretty. "Now Let's head off"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 7, 2010)

_Akira_

Akira looked down at the water, watching the foul liquid slowly dissolve away. She didn't know why, but she was so intent on watching it. The scene of Honz beating the animal to the wall flashed through her mind, and as much as she tried to think of something else, it recurred, faster, like a movie playing in her head.

The crying of the creature.

_"I always knew you were a genius."_

The kind words of Sparrow snapped her out of her dream-like state, for a moment, she was unaware of her surroundings. She shuddered as she looked around, not spotting the dying creature, or blood along the walls. She thought about telling someone, but she shook her head against it. _What would they think of me? Maybe they wouldn't like a freak like me anymore..._

All of a sudden, she missed the security that was Honz. She just hoped they would get off of this water as quickly as possible.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2010)

*A Tale of Two Water Walkers*

*Iwagakure/Team 2...*
Sparrow takes a tentative right step forward over the surface of the lake and then a steps forward with her left, moving very much like an old lady who has been robbed of her walker and has to foot it unaided. It takes all of her concentration to maintain her balance and not to sink into the lake. 

A bead of sweat rolls into her left eye and she twitches slightly, quickly rubbing her eye. "This is tougher then I thought," she says aloud. Her chakra control has never been anything special but Hatori has always prodded her and pushed her to work on this aspect of her skillset in particular. Mastering chakra control is afterall a fundamental requirement to becoming a Master Sage, which has been her goal ever since she started training under Hatori. 

Sparrow suddenly feels very happy as she puts her full effort on mastering water walking. She looks over towards the far side of the lake where the other cave resides and she puts all of her effort into making it to there, step by incremental step. 

I'm doing it, she thinks with unbridled enthusiasm.

_*Meanwhile...*_
Several days ago, and many miles away in a country enshrouded in a perpetual mist, and that's on good days, another Genin also tried to water walk, but his training did not go nearly as well as Sparrow's. 

"FUCK YOU MOM!!!" Misuto screams whilst underwater, small air bubbles escaping out of his mouth as he speaks. Talking underwater is a trait honed by the Hoshigake (just go with it). 

Misuto swims for all he's worth, spiraling underwater beneath the great Mist Lake, and propelling himself forward like a torpedo. 

"IS THAT ANY WAY TO SPEAK TO YOUR MOTHER?!" his mother Niri laughs back, barreling after him and gaining speed. Her son may be able to outswim killer whales out in the open water but he's never been up against his dear old mum before. She comes within an inch of Misuto's feet and swipes Tina, Misuto's giant meat cleaver sword, at the tips of his toes. 

Misuto suddenly puts on the brakes and backflips over his mother, his body moving almost in slow motion through the water. Niri barely misses swiping off his toes with Tina and instead zooms right under him with incredible speed. 

"YOU MISSED BITCH!" Misuto laughs triumphantly. 

Niri cackles with laughter and quickly stops to a halt with literally no effort and she slowly turns to face Misuto. "You really are a shit for brains. You inherited all of your father's muscle but none of my brains!" she tells him matter of factly. 

Misuto raises his middle finger back at her and is about to to tell her where she can stick it, but suddenly he feels the water around his body tighten and begin to constrict his limbs. "OH fuck that shit!" Misuto snarls, sensing that his mother is using some kind of freaky jutsu. He quickly kicks his powerful legs and blasts upwards towards the surface, feeling his body free itself of the constriction.

Misuto's flies out of the surface of the water about twelve feet into the air like a flying fish and then lands back into the water with a splash. As Misuto clears his face and treads water he looks around everywhere for his mother. "Where is that whore?" he grumbles. 

Right on cue his mother rises in front of him out of the water, like a horrifying water ghoul of some sort. She smiles wickedly at him but Misuto merely thumbs his nose at her arrogantly. Suddenly four more figures rise around him out of the water and form into perfect copies of his mother. 

"This is the jutsu I would have taught you had you not failed my request!" she hisses. "Now I will use it to chop you to fine pieces and then feed you to my dogs!" 

"Yeah? Well what's new?" 

_Right here right now..._
Misuto does a double take as he sees the state of Lyra. What the fuck happened to her?! he thinks to himself, ain't this some shit. 

"Looks like you and civilization finally had a run in with each other huh?" and coming from a boy who sleeps on a bed of bones and wipes his hands before dinner with his spit, that's saying something.  Misuto figures Lyra must've gotten one of those fakeass makeovers to lift up her self esteem. Chicks, especially ugly chicks like to do that kind of stuff. 

"All this time I thought you were just a smelly dude too..." he says with a madcap laugh, almost rolling across the ground in a hysterical fit.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 7, 2010)

With Shou and the mist-

"Yeah, Not lookin too bad Turtle bitch." Shou comments, course Misuto seemed to ignore Shou's brand spaken new blade. "I' can't wait to cut that fuckers throat with this thing." he thought to himself, he'd never really used a Katana before, sure he'd used other ninja tools, but not a Katana. This would be a rather interesting experience for him, the katana made from the horn of that damned tiger ox. "The perfect way to kill Misuto, It's a momento of our fist mission and my first real murder." He smiled to himself as he thought of cutting off that damned sharks head. "Yeah, Good times... good times." He nodded to himself, not caring that no one knew why he was nodding. 

With Team 4-

The three of them walked out of the woods, Tired and beaten, but holding the damn monsters head. "Here you go freak!" Isane shouts chucking the head over at Maximo. "Good." their sensai responds and picks up the beasts head. "Dinner for tonight." He tosses the head into a sack and turns his back to the kids. "Now for the mission." He throws a piece of paper to the gennin who begin to read it-



> Mission Title: Caped Caper-
> Area: Montello Island- Small island outside the Hidden mist
> Rank: D
> 
> Description: Team 4 of the hidden mist along with their Sensei Maximo are to head to Montello island.The island's shape resembles that of a large spider, with eight massive rock formations branching off from the islands main land and into the water. It was once a bustling town but now holds ruins of the past people, large stone towers with monstrous figures carved onto them. Stone statues with old warriors and leaders. The clients are the current inhabitants of the island,They have seen a caped figure sneaking around one of the islands old caves, They believe that the figure is looking for the islands old treasure, A large blue sapphire cut to resemble the island. Find out who he is and capture him!



"Oh? a jewel?" Isane's eyes sparked a little. "Interestin." Koutetsu rubbed his chin. The island was a ways away from here, the team would take a boat to get there and hopefully not run into too much trouble with that thief..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 7, 2010)

*Iwa Team 2...*
Sparrow is so focused on her water walking, taking effortful step after step across the water, that she barely notices Akira's quick shudder out of the corner of her eye. 

Sparrow turns towards Akira and notices a slightly troubled or maybe even worried look appear on the girls face for a second. Sparrow almost sinks as she shifts her attention onto Akira but she quickly restores her chakra output and regains her stability. 

"Akira are you okay?" Sparrow asks the summoner. She thinks perhaps the water walking has frazzled the normally very shy girl, but Akira seems to be doing fine so that might not be it. Akira is a few years younger then Sparrow so she understands what it's like to be at an age where you're still trying to find who you really are. In fact Akira reminds her a bit of herself during those heady days when she began her life two years ago...

_2 years ago in Iwagakure..._
A slightly shorter and much more innocent Sparrow sits on a chair outside the door to the Tsuchikage's office. It's been five months since she was found half dead on the outskirts of the village and nursed back to wellness. She has no idea who she is, what the thing inside of her head trying to speak to her is, or even something as basic as her own name. Almost everyone just calls her Jinchuuriki for some reason. The last five month's of her life has been like being cooped up in a cage, but this morning she was told that the Tsuchikage, Ulik, had made a decision regarding her future and that he wanted to see her. She had only spoken once before with the giant troll like man. It was right after she had first awoken. Seeing his giant face frightened her at the time to say the least. 

Suddenly the door slams open causing Sparrow to jump out of her seat in fright. "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" a loud booming voice laughs. Ulik the 11th Tsuchikage, lumbers out the door, towering over Sparrow and almost filling up the width of the corridor. 

Ulik turns towards Sparrow and smiles at her. Sparrow can't help but still feel a bit frightened by him. 
_*
Don't be scared he's actually quite nice when you get to know him!*_

Sparrow jerks her head around. It's that voice again she thinks, who is that?! Before she can ponder this Ulik gently pats her on the top of her head with his giant right hand, itself three times the size of her head. "How are you little one? Is it not another glorious morning to make war, eat, drink, and be merry?" he asks her. 

Sparrow nods slowly, "Um...yeah I guess...Mr. Ulik. I  ate some cereal this morning," she mumbles nervously. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I LIKE YOU!!" he exclaims in the same deep bass drum like booming voice, causing her to jump a bit in startlement. 

"HATORI COME AND MEET YOUR NEW CHARGE!!"  he commands suddenly. A man of average height, wearing dark gray samurai's robes and a giant straw hat, walks out of the office. 

Ulik pats the man on the back causing him to visibly lurch forward a step and then roll his eyes in annoyance. "Little one, meet one of my most trusted brothers in arms and champions. Hatori Ikami, Master Sage of Hidden Stone! A most noble warrior who has helped protect our hallowed village since before even I came to these lands! He will be your mentor!" 

"Hello sir," Sparrow greets Hatori with a nervous smile. Hatori meanwhile stares back at Sparrow with deep penetrating steel gray eyes, his face is blank and unreadable to her, and his stare makes her feel slightly uneasy. "Master...or even just plain old Hatori will do," Hatori tells her matter of factly. 

Sparrow nods, "Yes Master Hatori."  

Ulik chuckles and kneels down low in front of Sparrow, still looming high over her nonetheless. "Hatori will help make you strong!" he tells her with a grin, "For though you may be little on the outside, you possess a power within that has no limit in size or scale!" Ulik points at Sparrow's midsection, "It is inside of you and it will make you powerful!" 

Sparrow looks at Ulik with a questioning face, wondering what's inside of her that could be so powerful. She really doesn't feel that special really. "Hatori will show you what I mean very shortly." Ulik smiles at Sparrow with a face of hope and eagerness, "Do you know what my dream is little one? To see one of the young children of this village, our future, rise up in mind and body. To face me in combat for the venerable title of Village chief and deliver to me the proud warriors death that I have so dreamed of since I was but a stripling!"

"Would you like to be that person, little one?"  

Sparrow hesitates slightly before responding, honestly she could never imagine being able to beat someone as powerful as Ulik, and the notion of taking a life just seems so alien to her. "Well...honestly no sir...and plus I think you're a nice person anyways. So I'd just want to be your friend..."  she adds with a smile. 

*"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"*  Ulik laughs in a fit and rolls across the floor, causing the ground to tremble. Sparrow looks up towards Hatori uncertainly but he just shrugs back nonchalantly and waits for Ulik to compose himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 8, 2010)

*Mist Team 4...*
Misuto didn't even notice Shou had been standing there but he should've been able to tell the moment the scent of a coward drifted under his shark nose. 

"OOOOH!" Misuto exclaims, staring at Shou's Katana. "Someone's decided to put on their big boy pants huh?"  he says mockingly with a laugh, but then he quickly springs to his feet and licks his lips across his Shark's teeth, "But don't you think it means shit. I'm still the main man and always will be!" 

Katana's are for bitches anyway he muses. All the best swordsman of the Mist through history have always wielded large Buster style, I'm gonna rip you a new asshole, kind of swords. Katana's are for bitches, and Samurai's in his opinion. 

Suddenly Misuto's head perks up towards Tina, strapped to his back. "Huh? What did you say baby?"

"YOU LIKE THE SWORD!?! NAW BABE DON'T YOU THINK OF CHEATIN' ON ME!!!! THAT PIGSTICKER DOESN'T HAVE SHIT ON ME!!" he roars in anger. 

*BABLAM! *

Suddenly their sensei Kabure slams Misuto over the top of his head, causing him to land on the ground in a heap. Kabure looks at Misuto and the rest of the team with a face of contempt and disgust. 

"Let's move runts!" he commands and the they all quickly set out. 

"I'M GONNA REMEMBER THAT ONE BRO!!" Misuto yells at Kabure as he gets back to his feet. He makes it a point of never calling Kabure, or any man or whore for that matter, Master. Even Arlong himself, he just refers to as dude and when the man isn't listening, washed up geezer. 

"Yeah friend just you wait until I make it to your level I'm gonna give it all back to you tenfold. I've been learnin' some new fuckin tricks just for you..." Misuto grumbles under his breath as he follows his team.
_
Several days ago... _
Misuto floats in the water totally surrounded by his mother and four of her water clones. If it isn't bad enough to be confronted by one crazy hosebag like his mom, now he has to look at five of them. 

"WELL!!" he yells, "YOU GONNA DO SOMETHIN OR ARE WE JUST GONNA SIT HERE AND HAVE A STARING CONTEST!?!" he yells at his mother, the real one...he thinks. The bitch is sneaky as heck, even capable of masking her scent from his shark senses. 

"I must admit that I am torn," she tells Misuto, gripping his very own Tina tightly in her right hand, "On the one hand I dearly want to slit your throat even though you are my only spawn...and yet something stays my hand. Perhaps it is the potential that you have...to commit acts of murder and horror that I or even your Uncle, cannot ever achieve."  

Misuto rolls his eyes, "I have no fuckin clue what you're talkin' about. I just like to watch shit burn, you crazy bitch!" 

Niri laughs at Misuto's response, "Yes and you have a talent for making things burn...you can be to the art of destruction, mayhem, and bloodshed, what a master conductor is to a symphony orchestra." 

Misuto is about to tell her to chop his head off or go make him some fuckin dinner but then Niri and her clones open up a path to the shore for Misuto. "What's this? I'm not gonna fall for this shit!" Misuto tells her. 

"I will give you one last chance to water walk to the shore. If you make it then I will teach you this jutsu and maybe something else. If you fail..." she smiles at Misuto and licks the blade edge of Tina, drawing blood across her crimson tongue. 

Misuto thinks it over for a second, weighing his options. That clone jutsu does look mighty useful he thinks to himself. With enough practice he could use it to take that fucktard Kabure off guard and slit his throat. Misuto sneers at his mother arrogantly as he slowly rises out of the water, "YOU JUST WATCH ME GO!"  

Misuto suddenly blasts a huge amount of chakra through the soles of his boots and springs up the surface of the water. He roars like a feral beast, refusing to be done in by some dumb water walking pussy exercise. "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGH!!" he screams as he dashes across the lake, kicking up water in his wake. He sprints all the way to the lake edge and then takes a running leap onto the shore, landing on the grass on all fours like a panther. 

Misuto turns to look back at his mother, "How was that? NOW TEACH ME THAT JUTSU AND THEN MAKE ME SOME DINNER!!!" he screams at her. 

"Here's your sword," Niri hisses at her son, before throwing it at him with the speed of a bullet. 

"OI!!!" Misuto screams in surprise.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 8, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Inside the Cave Network...*

"Y'know, this is pretty easy once ya get th' 'ang o' it." Hakumei, after several minutes practice, found that walking and talking wasn't much of a problem anymore. The next step would be--

"Akira, are you okay?" Sparrow's words caught Hakumei a little off guard. Glancing over to the side, the Genin saw a moping Akira. Hakumei felt compelled to help her, however he thought it would be best for two ladies to talk amongst themselves. Hakumei would intervene at a later point to make sure that she was alright. He may have not known her for very long, but he cared about her quite a bit. It made him sad to know that a friend might be hurting on the inside.

Hakumei motioned to Sparrow towards the Summoner while mouthing 'lady talk'. Using Senkensha, he checked the rear to make sure nothing was behind them. At the moment he couldn't see anything out of the ordinary, and with that in mind continued forward.

Where was I... ah, yah! Next step is to use Jutsu on the water! _Are you sure you're prepared for it? I mean, you only just started this._ Well, no time like the present to learn, right? _Fair enough._

Most Jutsu that he knew was either too dangerous to use in such close proximity to his comrades, while others had no target to be directed towards. There was only one that could be safely used. "Henge no Jutsu!"

As Hakumei began his transformation, he lost his footing on the water, causing him to fall through with a splash. Resurfacing from the deep, Hakumei spat out all of the liquids in his mouth, regardless of how crisp and tasty it was. Some fish probably peed in it, he thought with a shudder. Having taken on the appearance of Sparrow, Hakumei wondered how to get back on his feet. Well, what would I do if I fell on the ground? I'd push myself up, right?

Applying the principle of chakra to his feet, he directed it to his hands, allowing them to push on a solid surface as they touched the water. After emerging completely, he quickly focused all of that energy back out from underneath, giving him definite treading ground.

Hakumei grinned at his accomplishment, "Ha hah, that wasn't so hard!"

_You still fell through._ Shut up.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Kabure Bakusatsu*


*Team 1 Kirigakure*



> *Sensei: Kabure Bakusatsu* - Rakiyo
> *Lyra Sunameko* - Michellism
> *Shou Kosaname *- Infichi
> *Misuto Hoshigaki* - Strawhat4life
> ...



"My Level?" Kabure almost laughed at the thought, Misuto had promise but the kid sure as hell would never even be able to touch Kabure let alone reach the same level as him. "Keep dreaming runt, You and that giant butter knife of a sword better stay out of my way not in the mood for this shit right now" Kabure said flicking off his cigarrette on the carasine coated pile of corpses he had been sitting on. Bursting into flames the smell of burning rotten flesh filled the air. "Let's go we have Mission"

The team traversed for a full day, The mist began to clear as it began to be replaced by the hail of a never ending snow storm. The fields where white making it seemed as if it stretched out forever. The iron structures of the mist no longer visible as now only small wood cabins could be seen. It was the dead of night with the moon hanging high. Even for the mist ninjas who grew around the cool temperatures of the island nation it was freezing in this part of the world.

Kabure had brought enough over coats for them to wear over there bodies to keep warm, It wasn't out of affection though more mandatory as Arlong saw them as the most promising team in ages. "Alright punks listen up" Kabure said hustiling up his team, The quiet of the night was so surreal only the wind could be heard. "We're to invade the Aqua Mountain, The only source of water for this god damn hell hole. ANBU black ops sent by Ar-You're Mizukage has already made several entrances via explosive tags around the base.

Once inside you are to kill ever last sword swinger who dares call himself a samurai then destroy the fortress from within any way you can. They are the Mists Bingo Book and we can't let them live, However these god damn fuck tards of the villagers have sided with the Samurai so be careful. We'll split up into single man cells. Lyra you enter from the south side, Shou from the west, Misuto you take the North though you'll have to cut through the most village to get there" Kabure smiled a bit after saying that, Even though each part was connected to the village the North part was the thickest. Who knows he might get lucky and misuto might actually die today.

"Ill take the east, We're to meet back here in three hours. Should you not come back, complete the mission, or get captured we will not wait for you" He said to know one in particular. He couldn't care who but someone from his team had to die. "Now go" With that he dissapeared, His massive speed already heading towards the East of the entrance.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 8, 2010)

Konoha concert.

The music started and the band played. Though the group had never played before Megumi felt a connection with the band members. Her voice came out with a force and emotion she wasn't aware was possible, something deep within her was coming out. The riff was awesome in the guitar and really difficult to play. God Knows. High energy from the beginning to the end, Megumi needed to convey that energy through the lyrics.

They had decided to play the hardest and most upbeat track first to get the crowd into it. It was working, they were at full swing now, halfway throough the song and there was a lot of cheering.

Kagami looked on. "Whoohoo! Go Megumi! Kick some ass!" It was then that a strange boy stood beside Kagami

"I do not understand your excitement, it is not you that is performing." a voice came from behind her she spun around and fell back at the sight

"YAAAAAGGGH!!" Kagami screamed at the sight of the ghost beside them covered in blood. Vergil's sword was drawn and at the boys throat, who simply looked down at it

"Are you her date?"

"Uncle Verg! I have like a thousand times better taste than that. and why was your first reaction that and not OMG GHOST WTF?!" Kagami asked

"Because he is a jounin and he was easily able to ascertain that my white complexion is due to powder and the blood is nothing but corn syrup." Kurohara said

"Yes, add to that my years of experience with blood and the assumption that ghosts do not exist it is easy to see that he has probably come from the haunted house. Leaving the question as to why he was talking to you." Vergil asked putting his sword away

"I am researching human emotion as I have none. She seems to have plenty." Kurohara said

"Ah Doku Kurohara. I assume so by the Sand head band you have around your thigh. I know of you, I have read about your case in some medical journals. Quite fascinating." Vergil said

"Yes. it is still open to debate to whether I should be a shinobi or not." Kurohara responded

Both men had that even, emotionless, boring as hell tone about them. Kagami almost fell asleep standing upright. Megumi's voice brought her back

"Guh....I thought I was a goner there..." Kagami said shaking her head

"Genjutsu?" Vergil asked looking around

"No, you two nearly bored me to death. In the middle of the concert!"

Both men cocked their head to one side not understanding. Kagami facepalmed and used her special ability. To selectively hear what she wanted to, and went back to enjoying the concert. Her Radio clicked

"Uh...hey dad!" Kagami said, glad to be about to hear a more emotive voice

"Kagami are you ok? Is Vergil with you?" Kagami raised an eyebrow, he sounded worried. Something must have happened.

"Yeah - I'm fine. I almost got bored to death but I survived...barely" she responded

"Thank god. OK stay with him. I know you have a date but I can't let you go on it." the voice was of genuine relief

"What?! You knew??!"

"Yeah dude, course I did. I already shook him down and explained the rules."

"DAD! That's so embarrassing!" Kagami shouted at the radio

"No. Embarrassing is being left out on the street naked if he touched you inappropriately. And don't get mad, it's either that way, or you tell me openly, or we do it Vergil's way."

Kagami thought for a second, this was definitely the better choice. "Fine."

"Anyway, head back to the island when you can. You can bring some friends if you want."

"Really?!"

"Yup. Don't be too long. Seriously. Dante out."

Kagami smiled at the radio. There were worse dads than him.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2010)

*Kayo/Konoha*

*Flasback-Eariler in the day*
_"Hiyaaa" yelled Kayo as she unloaded a flurry of kicks on the training dummy. The wooden dummy had splintered wood protruding all over its body from the fierce kicks and punches Kayo was delivering. Then with one well placed punch Kayo shattered the wooden dummy into pieces and watched as the destroyed wood flew all over the place. She took this time to get a bit of rest as she prepared another dummy for her next go. ?Okay, I have to admit I?m getting pretty strong physically. It used to take me hours to whittle that thing down and shatter it, but now I can do it with one well placed punch!? She thought excited about her progress.

She began her taijutsu training again coming at the tree with swift, but very powerful strikes. Kayo punched the dummy right in-between the eyes while spinning to come in with a back hand chop. ?Partial Expansion Jutsu!? Kayo could feel the chakra build up into her hand as it began to stimulate the calories in her body. Her hand grew enormous almost 4x?s her size only to deflate in the middle of the process.

*WHACK!*

Off came the training dummies head soaring through the air and then hitting the ground with a soft hollow thud. A winded Kayo stood with a disappointed look on her face. ?I?m guessing I probable need to eat more?either that or take a break? She thought as she began to walk away from the training field. Her training session were normally brief, but today she had been out there from morning to at least noon as the shadows the tree?s were casting were larger than usual or it could have been a Nara playing a trick on her. 

As she began to leave her mind couldn?t help, but keep thinking about training?and food. Soon the thoughts of food began to overpower her thoughts of training. Different kinds, types and combinations of food appeared in Kayo?s mine such as: Quadruple stuff Oreos, bacon and waffles, chicken and waffles, beef stew, ramen, and many other things. ?I?m surprise my stom-?As if on cue Kayo?s stomach began to rumble something akin to a tiger protecting its cubs.

?Alright?so I guess I?ll get something to eat, but first? She zoned in on her hand that began to bleed from the abuse she had put it through ?I need to bandage this up, I should head home?._
*End*

?That?s right I was going to get something to eat before I went home!? Kayo exclaimed as she changed course. Originally she had planned on going to wait at Konoha?s gate, but she could offered to be late she thought as the ramen shop began to come into view. The sweet aroma of beef flavored ramen hit Kayo hard making her stomach growl even worse than it already was. She lifted the small white curtain entering the establishment and took a seat at the counter.

The owner of the store casually turned around to greet his customer with a smile on his face. *?Hiya! What can I do for?n-no! You-you-your not allowed in here!?* The owner yelled pointing a finger at young Kayo. *?I still remember the last time you were here. All that food?gone in a matter of hours. I almost went bankrupt trying to restock the place and not to mention what you did to my poor cat!?* The owner yelled pointing to a black ball of fur sitting atop a cabinet.

Kayo could only giggle as she looked at the cat. White bandages were wrapped tightly around the cats back legs with wheels on the back of them to help the animal get around. Yes, Kayo remembered it as clear as day, but it wasn?t he fault the cat ate the very last bite of her ramen. Kayo assumed all people knew how important the last bit was until that little run in. ?Okay, now look here pops? She said placing interlocking her hands and placing her elbows on the counter. ?Now your either going to have to serve me, or I?m going to go tell my mom on you? She said putting a lot of fat behind her voice.

The owner could only sigh as he took out a note bad and a pen *?May I take your order??*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2010)

_*With Kazuma...*_
"...and that's pretty much it," Kazuma finishes telling his mother, Ayane. They both sit beside each other on logs, in a cave, illuminated by a roaring fire in the center. 

"That's what's happened to me and Dad since you passed away." 

Ayane nods slowly while staring at the orange flames of the campfire as they flicker and dance about, casting shadows on the cave walls around them. She runs her left hand through her raven black hair and sighs audibly. 

"I knew your father would take it hard if anything ever happened to me, but I never thought he'd become so desperate," she says in a low voice. 

Kazuma looks down at the ground, frowning slightly, "I'm sorry," he says. 

"Sorry for what?" his mother responds questioningly.

"Well..." Kazuma tries to find the proper words to explain an emotion he's never come to terms with, really the only thing he blames himself for in his relatively short life. "...you died giving birth me...I came too early and-"

His mother points her right index finger at him, narrowing her blue gray eyes at him, "Don't you dare say or think it was your fault! You came to the world exactly when you were supposed to and if I had to do everything over again I wouldn't change a thing!"

Kazuma remains silent, he can't help but feel guilty over what happened and he thinks a part of him will always feel guilty. However his mother's words ease his burden greatly. As Kazuma is about to reply, and ask a million other questions that he has for her, suddenly his heart pulsates rapidly within his chest and for a second he can almost feel himself being pulled away from his own body. Kazuma takes a deep breath and looks at his mother in confusion, "I feel funny," he says. 

Ayane smiles faintly but there's a hint of bittersweet there as well, "That's a good thing. It means you're ready to go back."

"Go back where?" 

"To living," Ayane responds simply. 

Kazuma begins to feel the pulling sensation again, feeling like a marionette being tugged by a set of strings. "But what about you! I don't want to leave you!" he exclaims in alarm. I can't lose her a second time he thinks to himself in frustration. 

Ayane reaches over towards Kazuma and hugs him tightly, "You can't lose what you never really lost. I'll be here waiting for as long as it takes. Live your life and don't look back."

"There's also something I want you to tell your father..." she whispers into his ear. 
_
Konoha Hospital... _
Kazuma sits up boltright out of his bed. He breathes rapidly in and out and for a second he can't tell where he is. This is the hospital he realizes. How did I get here? Then the memory of his encounter with Misuto comes flooding into his memory. Kazuma narrows his eyes and looks down at his midsection. It's been heavily bandaged and beneath is a long horizontal scar that runs almost the entire length of his lower abdominal area.

Kazuma rips off the bandages and leaps out of bed. A female healer quickly rushes into the room. "What are you doing?! You need to stay in bed you're still not well!" she cries in alarm. 

Kazuma waves her off dismissively, "I've got to tell someone something and plus I hate this hospital anyways!" he responds before leaping out the window adjacent to his bed. 

It takes Kazuma 15 minutes to get back home. He rushes into the house and up the stairs to his father's bedroom. The door is locked but he kicks it open. 

"Hey pops!" 

Kazuma's eyes widen in horror as he sees his father hanging from the ceiling by a rope chord.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Team 1*

The day break arrived, The ray of sunlight invading the room as the young uchiha girl laid strewn on her bed. Her jet black hair serpentined every which way as she moans and groan stirring herself awake. Her servants come in to find her out cold. "Princess Uchiha it's time to wake up" A soft voice said causing Ryoumo to finally wake up, It's warmness could've been mistaken for her mothers own angelic voice.

After tending to her needs the girl returned to the room getting dressed. She had been assigned another mission, Her demeanor softned from her once arrogant personality. She watched herself in the mirror tracing her eye patch idly. It's leather bound fabric kissing her skin where her eye use to be. It's been so long she thought, Since the incident occurred.

Whether she liked to admit it or not Ryoumo had begun to like her life as a ninja. She started to gain friends and for once didn't feel like such an outcast. For once in her life she began to cast doubts on her Father's rigid beliefs about the Uchiha's superiority. Learning the Snake Summoning Jutsu, She was proud of herself however she refrained from telling her father. He had always hoped she would the Komodo Dragon Summoning scroll and she really didn't need a lecture about the Snake's inferiority.

Eating breakfast the girl headed off to the main gate where her Sensei was to meet her. Sitting down she looked up at the sky waiting for the man to arrive.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Sunagakure*

Darkness.

That frozen darkness trapped in the stillness of time. "Where am I?" Harei's words seemed to echo endlessly as they bounced back and forth. The sound akin to a snake hissing could be heard but it was far too dark to see where the sound was coming from. His body drifted further and further within the vaccuum, His eyes struggling to stay open. _"Boy..." _A low grimacing voice could be heard, The hissing sound in the background amplyfying.

"Whose there..." Harei scrambled trying to look for an answer. Harei's body felt unusually heavy, Sand began to coil around his arm as he got dragged deeper and deeper into the abyss. "So you're..The Shukaku" Harei said finally coming face to face with the Sand Demon. He smirked a maniacal smirked before erupting into a fit a laughter. "_WHAT A JOKE! YOU'RE MY HOST?!_" Shukaku mockingly asked. 

"WHAT'S SO FUNNY YOU DAMN RACCOON!" Harei called out, His insults causing the sand around his arms to stiffen. _"WATCH WHAT YA SAY TO ME BRAT!"_ Shukaku warned bringing him in for a closer view._ "AFTER ALL IM THE ONLY THING THATS BEEN KEEP YOU ALIVE!"_ The sand demons words stirring a reaction from harei. "As If, My awesome Ninja Skills are more then enough for any challenge" Harei's boast causing Shukaku to laugh at him once more.

_"THAT SAND YOU USE! WHO DO YOU THINK ITS POWER BELONGS TO?" _Shukaku asked tilting his head before the kid could answer he spoke _"THERE WILL COME A TIME WHEN YOU WILL NEED TO TAP MORE INTO MY POWER! AND WHEN THAT DAY COMES YOU'RE BODY IS MINE!"_ Shukaku said opening his mouth ready to devour the kid whole.

*BEEP BEEP BEEP*

The sound of Harei's alarm clock snapping him out his nightmare as he smacked the plastic contraption to the floor. He panted heavily, The nightmares were becoming more frequent and vivid. Placing his hand againts his forehead he sighed "Shukaku..." He merely said before looking out of the window from his room. He could still here the beasts cackling laughter.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Doflamingo; Arkham Asylum*

Kicking his feet up Doflamingo sighed. It had been an entire month since he had been sent to this hell hole and he was ready to kill himself. The grey steel walls had been the only thing he's for the past four weeks though they seemed more like an eternity. He had no freedom, Something strange to a former pirate captain. He looked at the slop beneath him sitting in his lap that was trying to be passed off as food. Freezer burn had accumilated on the sides but this would be the only meal they would get so he wasn't picky.

"I've got get out of here" Doflamingo muttered to himself though their cells and shackles where specifically made with Land of Snow technology to cancel as well as absorb Chakra. From afar he was being watched by Kite Aburame, A Guard at the facility who could usually be found tied to a wall of monitors that watch over the prison. "Oi? What You doing outside you're pen piggy?" Doflamingo taunted the Aburame who was known for locking himself away for hours.

Kite paid him no mind and in fact could barely hear him. His mind still calculating other irrelevant tasks. "Carry the four and add the six, That would equal twenty two days since my last visit to the doctor. I should really go as soon as possible, Diseases are rampant these days" He was quite the worry wart with a case of slight OCD participating in strange rituals that brought a certain calm over him.

Killer Croc had been locked away in the hole for the past two weeks after killing two guards with his own bare hands. Doflamingo thought about this alot "How did he get out of those bindings?" He kept asking himself, He needed to know. If that giant lug of an oath could do it surely he could as well. Thats why for the past weeks he had been working out non stop hoping to increase his own natural physical strength in order to break out.

Looking at Kite Doflamingo thought "You'll see Ill bust out of here soon enough"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; Team Amegakure*

Team amegakure ran for the lives as the man toad servants charged towards them. Arrows hailed down on the team of ninja as they jumped barely avoiding death. *"Becareful you don't get hit!"* Medusa stated the obvious batting away a flaming arrow with a quick snake summon.* "KILL THEM!!"* The King toad roared from atop of his castle as his men continued to unleash there hail of fire. Turning around Medusa tried to bide time for her team *"YOU GUYS GO ON AHEAD ILL TAKE CARE OF THESE GUYS!"*

Placing her palm on the ground she summoned a Massive snake the size of a small house riding it's head, *"GO!"* She roared before charging towards the toad men. Team amegakure relunctently continued the hail of arrows finally stopping. They had drifted far from the site of the Kings castle however had gotten lost within the depths of the thick forest that oulined the area. The sun completly blocked out as the plant life climbed higher and higher into the sky.

"Well Well Well looks like someones lost" A gruff voice said catching the attention of the team of genin. Cracking his knuckles he stepped into the light revealing a muscular toad like appearence. "In the name of King Toad, I Don toad shall kill you!"
​


----------



## Damaris (Jan 9, 2010)

*Yume/Godawful Toad Woods*

Yume sneered internally as the giant Toad cracked his knuckles. Who did these frog people think they were? She was a ninja of the Hidden Rain Village! He didn't stand a chance against her team. With a series of handsigns she disappeared in a flurry of sweet-scented petals that enveloped the toad man. Re-materializing on a tree branch a dozen yards away, she let loose a flurry of kunai, several of which left shallow scratches on the beast's face. As he roared in anger at her, she slipped around the tree trunk, out of his sight. Forming a bunshin, she sent it off in the opposite direction from her.

Ignoring the fatigue that enveloped her entire body, she forced herself to leap back to her teammate's sides. *"You're  no match for us,"* she told him.* "Give up."*


----------



## Alpha (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sai Nara*
_Joining Team 3_

Sai reached the point where he was to meet his team but found a Chuunin, and Sai was told he had missed his team, they had already set off for the main gates and were waiting for him, and they already had a mission set. 

Sighing, Sai turned on his heels and headed to the main gate, he wasn't looking forward to this at all, his mind drifted off to think about his Cell leader, and type of Jounin they would be? Would they let me sleep? Or force him to do alot more then he would of have liked. And his team mates how would they take his arrive would be be hated? Would they expect him to work hard for their acceptable....

Sai was filled with dread, he just wanted to sleep. The main gates were now in sight, *"Tsch, so it begins..."* He said quietly to himself as he finished the last few metres to the gates.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Bonehead grabbed a rather large hunk of metal from his back and fanned it out into a large shuriken. Without a single word spoken he threw the shuriken and preformed a handsign. "What is this nonesense!?" As the frog ducked to avoid the shuriken a second one broke out of the shadow and went low to the ground. Don toad rolled out of the way, bonehead raised his hand and quickly pulled on two strings attached to the shuriken. 

"What?" He turned his head to see the two weapons come flying back at him. Bonehead let go of the strings and rushed forward, it seemed to be slow motion to the two, Don frog avoided the two shuriken once more and began to form hand signs, Bonehead's eyes widened in his mask and he quickly turned his body, jumping into the air and flipping sideways, but he was too late. An orb or water engulfed his legs and soon sucked him in fully. "Suirou no Jutsu, Drown you worm!"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2010)

*Minori/Azumo/Konoha*
"That's exactly what happened. I feel that after all these years of keeping that side of me locked up...it's slowly coming back stronger than ever". I walked out of Konoha hospital, down the steps, crossed the bridge, and then made a right all the while talking to the head of the hospital herself...Minori. She had just come back from what ever urgent business she had to attened to. I could tell by the look on her face, that what ever it was didn't end to well, but I was thankful she was still willing to listen to me.

"Something must have triggered the side of you. When you fought those two bandits did anything happen? Like blood getting on your close or something?" Minori questioned as she steadily walked down the streets of Konoha toward the gate. I began to think hard about her question. Did anything like that happen? To be completely honest I couldn't recall much except for the sudden urge of spilling blood, everything after that was hazy. "No..I can't really say Minori. I-I can't really remember anything after that strong surge of emotion I felt when the fighting began".

Minori didn't stare directly at her, but she listened to every word Azumo had to say. Ever since Minori could remember Azumo had always been somewhat of a troubled child. She didn't know what kind of life she had, but it must have been a pretty hellish one for Azumo to have such a dark personality. Azumo was Minori's very first patient and it took years of therapy and some rehabilitation to her to where she is now, but for it to suddenly come back...would case some problems.

"Though enough about that" I spoke up bringing Minori out of her daze. "We've been giving a joint mission today, but I truly wonder why your team is going when it's only a C-ranked mission?" I asked out of curiosity. Minori just gave a stale answer of "Because" as we neared the genin at the gate. "Sachi, Hatsune!" I yelled to the two as I apporached to catch their attention. "Let me introduce another Jonin to you. My genin this is Minori and her squad will be joining us on this mission today!" Azumo eclaimed grabbing onto Minori and getting a little to close for comfort.

"Azumo...either get off of my like that...or I hurt you" Minori threanted as I released her from out very close "Hug". I motioned to my genin to come in closer as we waited for her team to show "Also what ever you guys do..don't piss her off. I repeat *do not *piss her off!" I whispered to them as they exchanged very curious looks with one another.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

_Kisuke_

Kisuke yawned, before being shaken awake by her father. She rubbed her eyes, finding herself in her room rather than out in the training field. Before she could say anything, her father motioned towards the door.

"You're needed for a mission. Minori-san requested you join her."

That was all that needed to be said before Kisuke jumped off her bed, and ran out the door. As she ran through the streets, she took a quick pit stop at Ichiraku Ramen, entering the booth with a smile on her face. *"Hey, can I get some ramen and fried pork!?"*

Minutes later...

Kisuke arrived at the gate, eating her ramen in a porcelain bowl that the man gave her. She recognized her sensei immediately, but instead of Shin and Gatrom, she saw others that she didn't recognize at all. She started to speak, but with the food in her mouth, it came out as mumbles. Swallowing, she finally tried again.

*"Hey sensei, who are these weirdos? And what happened to Gatrom and Shin?"*

_Akira_

Akira looked over at Sparrow, and she had an urge to tell her what happened. She seemed nice enough. But then she thought back to the teasing she endured in her clan, and she reconsidered. 

"Oh...nothing. Nothing's wrong. Just the water, is all." She forced out a quiet smile, scratching the back of her head.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sai Nara*

Sai was very uncomfortable in this situation, but he thought he should try to break the ice. Sai broke an awkward silence and introduced himself, he said quietly,* "I'm Sai Nara. I have been assigned to work with Cell 3." * Bowing his head at sensei. 

He left it at that, grimacing slightly and trying to smile at them, awaiting their replies, but during this he noticed another team was always present, 2 teams on one mission? He would think that this would let him use social loafing. But he dismissed it quickly obviously by two cells being here this would be a hard mission, Sai estimated it would be C/B mission. 

This day was getting harder and his bed seemed further and further away from him, Sai thought sighing in his mind.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 9, 2010)

*Iwa/Mikael…*

The oily surface of the lake remained still beneath their feet as they genin proceeded past Mikael.  He stood still watching them as they moved across the water.  ‘At least they learn fast…’ he thought turning as they passed.  Slowly but surely the group began to move across the liquid, though the quiet calm did not sit well with the elite jounin.  

The pair of katana that he wore on his hips were silent as they were removed.  “Now would be a good time to learn how to walk a little faster.”  Mikael said quietly.  The three looked almost startled as they nodded.  Their movements quicker.  A few times one or another stumbled but the jounin was there to catch them before they hit the water.  The actions very uncharacteristic of Mikael.  

The shore was closer now and the still was continuing, or so they thought.  A soft watery rustle was heard that began to grow louder and louder.  Turning his head Mikael saw the water in the center of the lake boiling and churning as if something massive was surfacing.  “Run.”  He stated to the three bluntly, but the words seemed more to stall them.  “When I say run it’s not an option!”  Mikaels voice started soft but ended in a shout.  The yelling finally spurring the three.

It was in a rush that the genin learned to run on water.  Even if something massive was following them, Mikael still watched and was impressed at what the pressure could bring out in them though he did help them from stumbling a time or two.  As they hit the shore they rushed for the exit cave.  As they entered the cave there was a mighty roar.  The sounds of the water deafening as something slithered after them, the tip of a long purple tentacle entering the cave.  “Cannonball.”  Mikael said in a huff as he stood then looked at them.  “What shall we do?”  he decided to let them dictate the mission at this point.


*
Konoha/Tora…*

With a strum on her bass guitar Tora grinned.  “YouknowwhymyparentssaidIshouldlearnguitar?”  She asked the girls before they each stepped up.  “Theysaiditwouldchannelmyenergy!”  Tora yelled then begin to laugh manically.  As the songs began she began to strum heavily on the instrument as she danced around the stage.  Her energy was high and she spun and kicked and slid until she had the cord wrapped around her legs.  She fell to the stage with a mighty crash but didn’t miss a note as she jumped to her feet and gave her sensei a wave dancing around again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Team 4-
> 
> The three of them walked out of the woods, Tired and beaten, but holding the damn monsters head. "Here you go freak!" Isane shouts chucking the head over at Maximo. "Good." their sensai responds and picks up the beasts head. "Dinner for tonight." He tosses the head into a sack and turns his back to the kids. "Now for the mission." He throws a piece of paper to the genin who begin to read it-
> 
> ...



After Isane gets over her momentary burst of joy she sighs with disappointment at the thought of having to perform another mission. She thought their Sensei even as psychotic as he is, would've definitely given them the rest of the day off. 

Crap and I have a date with Jio she thinks with a frown, biting her lower lip reluctantly. Jio is a Chuunin, only a couple of years older then she is and already on the verge of being promoted to Jounin. She met him while she was training in the practice field and they both hit it off well. She was surprised to discover that he wasn't bloodthirsty nor mentally disturbed in the slightest. In fact he's admitted to her of being disturbed about the current trend within the Mist towards more and more bloodhshed and violence. 

Isane has always gone for the more mature guys, plus the fact that's he's smoking hot doesn't hurt at all. Of course they've both had to keep their relationship under wraps due to the impropriety of a 15 year old Genin and a 17 year old borderline Jounin going out together. Not even her mother is aware of it, she thinks that the guy is just her tutor. 

As the team moves out to the coastline to charter a boat, Isane stares at Maximo with a bit of hesitation. I can ask him for a day off...sure why not she thinks. My father used to be the lord of this entire country afterall, but that was a long time ago a voice tells her in the back of her head.

Isane walks up to their towering Sensei, "Excuse me...um Maximo sir?"  she says in a polite voice. 

Maximo suddenly stops and turns his lumbering form towards her, "WHAT?!" he bellows. 

"I can't wait to eat some of that tasty severed Monster we killed earlier!" she exclaims brightly and then races towards her teammates. Isane facepalms, "Why me..." she groans under her breath. 

_Back in the Mist Village..._
Jio stands in front of the door to his apartment. As he turns the door knob he hesitates slightly as if sensing something amiss. After a momentary pause however he chuckles and dismisses the notion as a false alarm. Jio opens the door and an audible click can be heard from the inside, then his whole apartment explodes in a massive fireball. 

Misuto of course was aware of Jio messing around with Isane, his Isane, and the insane Genin decided to leave a little present for Jio before leaving on his mission.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 9, 2010)

Arkham asylum.

The joker was heavily restrained in a small room. 3 guards on him at all time, the cheif psychiatrist was talking to him


"Subject name, Joker. Interview 32. The subject has not responded to the chemical or shock treatments in any way, in fact it seems to be causing him pleasure."

"What's up doc, that the best you got? Tell you what, I'll tell you whatever I can remember if you take this collar off." Joker said grinning

"You make the same joke every time I see you and it wasn't funny the first time" the doctor said pushing up his glasses and writing some notes down. "Let's discuss your childhood."

"Ah yes, a wonderful time though it did feel like I was in a prison cell. I think I needed someone to break me free. That person was my mom, who slapped me with a wet fish everyday before school. Oh the torment of having smelt like a fish everyday. Do you understand the ridicule? So much it can make a person go batty. So I broke her cell phone with a hammer. After I shoved it in her mouth. Hahahahahaha!" 

"Joker, your stories are always different. How are you supposed to get better when you don't tell me anything."

Suddenly Joker, with demonic type speed managed to get right in his face. His eyes swirled with insanity, his grin more akin to that of deaths

"Who said anything about wanting to get better?" He whispered just before the guards descended on him. They pulled him back and despite the beating, all you could hear was that horrible laugh.

The doctor remained in his seat, the warm liquid slowly forming a puddle on the floor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Mist Team 1/Land of Iron...*_
Misuto nods his head attentively as he hears Kabure speak. On the outside it looks like Misuto is listening but on the inside it's more like, "BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! Kill as many men, women, children, as possible. BLAH! BLAH! BLAH! Kill some more villagers. BLAH! BLAH! Blow up the whole fucking place!" 

There was something else about water, and such but that went rgith over Misuto's head. He smirks, flashing his Shark teeth towards his team. "Oh yeah this is the kind of mission I've been wanting to sink my teeth into!" he says with glee. 

As Misuto stares at Shou and his pussy Katana, he still can't believe that Tina has a thing for that Pig sticker, he suddenly remembers something. 

"Oh yeah and one more thing Bro!" he tells Kabure, "Tell this shit for brains over here..." he points at Shou. "...not to get in my way when I'm busy trying to kill all those villagers. This fucker had the nerve to try and save a boat full of five year olds!!! I think he's crazy or something?!" 

The hypocrisy of accusing someone else of having gone crazy, is of course totally lost on Misuto. 

*Iwa Team 2...*
Sparrow was pleasantly surprised to see Mikael actually helping them with their water walking, and just when she was starting to think that he was the kind of cold person who would just stand back and let his students sink instead of saving them. 

Sparrow frowns slightly at Akira's response, knowing instinctively that the summoner has much more on her mind besides just water walking. Sparrow smiles back towards Akira anyway, even though she feels a bit hurt that Akira still doesn't seem to totally trust her. 

"Yeah tell me about it," Sparrow replies while trying to keep ber own balance, "But if you need to talk about something...I'm always here...and Hakumei too I'm su-"

She cuts her words short however when she sees Mikael draw his twin katana's from the corner of her eyes. That's not good...she thinks to herself in alarm. As Mikael exhorts them to quicken their pace, Sparrow's body tenses up but she follows along. When Mikael ordered them to run, Sparrow wasn't sure that she had learned how to water jog let alone run. She almost tripped over in their rush to get to the other end of the lake, but Mikael had grabbed her in a flash and resettled her balance.

As they run into the cave Sparrow takes a second to turn around and spot something large and slithering across the tunnel floor, coming at them. 

“What shall we do?” Mikael asks, to Sparrow a bit too nonchalantly for her comfort.

"Thanks Sensei!" Sparrow tells him with a smile, a kind of smile that says with no words needed...that's just messed up dude!  

Sparrow's first urge is to just run, but that's natural and she quickly banishes it out of her mind. Sparrow looks up at the ceiling of the tunnel entrance and an idea comes to her but she's not sure if it'll work, she's never been the kind of girl who planned ahead, more always just reacting in the moment, and she's been known to look before she leaps far too often for most others comfort. 

"Guys what if we cave in the entrance, it'll trap...that," she shudders involuntarily, "...tentacle in its place."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 9, 2010)

Team 4 Mist-

The team was currently on a large boat heading towards the island. No one was saying a word, perhaps because of the tension that Maximo created. Koutetsu saw this as a time to learn a bit about his team, For whatever reason. He managed to walk over to Isane first, she seemed to be the most normal of the group and that would aid in his observations. 

"So, About that thing earlier." He rubbed the back of his head. "Honestly it was an accident, i wouldnt be meanin to do that you know. It's just, the whole situation was a bit scary you know?" He laughed, still rubbing the back of his head. Isane however chose to ignore him, because of said incident. "I see, the cold shoulder." He sighed, looking over at the other two.

"It's kinda hard you know, bein a jin." He laid his back against the railing and opened his eyes slightly. "Even though i don't try and pick fights with anyone, i just stay relaxed and laid back. Seems i just keep gettin on everyones bad side." he let out a sigh and looked at the sky. "Mists startin to clear, It's kinda nice right? Bein out in the open sea, not worryin bout troubles of the shinobi life for a bit?"He wasn't sure if he was making progress on his plan to learn more about team.

Team 1 Mist-

Shou nodded at the plan, taking the west shouldn't be too hard, though Misuto seemed to be a little more excited about this mission then everyone else. "I don't see why you're so psyched, the missions pointless." Shou cracked his neck. "We're taking out some rogue samura? For what? what's the samurai's business gotta do with us? Let em kill each other off and make the world a better place for us shinobi." Shou's ideals involved not going on a pointless mission and letting someone else do the killing for him.

Suddenly, Misuto comes out with something about shou being insane for saving kids. "YOU SON OF A BITCH!" He pounces on Misuto. "INSANE!? ME!? You think saving kids makes me insane!? Whose the wack job that talks to a fucking sword!?" Shou was at wits end with Misuto, There was no hope of team work between these two... No hope for it at all.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 9, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Inside the Cave Network...*

It took no time for Hakumei to catch on to Sparrow's plan. "Everyone, stan' back!" As they all quickly lurched away from the entrance, Hakumei focused his energy. "Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" A fierce stream of lightning burst from the Genin's hand made impact with the unstable rocks above. The small explosion that resulted caused much of the rocks to become unsettled, and in one moment they all fell and blocked the way they'd come through, completely crushing the tentacle that had pursued them. They could still see part of it struggling to break free of the pressure, but to no avail.

"Heh... well, I s'pose we 'ave ta find anotha way out, now." It was near pitch dark, so Hakumei decided to let off a little light, "Raiton no Jutsu: Ryou!"

The darkness of the tunnel disappeared somewhat, though still lingering away from Hakumei's presence. He began to walk forward, "Well if tha' boy's still in hea', we betta find him quick. C'mon, guys."

_Judging the fact that this place has been an absolute hell since you entered..._ I know. He's probably already dead.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

_Akira_

Running forward, away from who knows what in the world it was, Akira panted as she came to a halt. She turned around, and stared at the tentacle that was lurching forward. However, with a quick fix, Hakumei dealt with it using the cave to his advantage, and a sigh escaped her lips. 

As they walked, Akira paused, before making hand seals. Honz appeared in front of her, though his eyes were both closed. *"Thanks Akira. Here I was having a nice nap too."*

Akira walked past him, following her teammates. _This boy...I hope he's not dead._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2010)

*Mist Team 4...*
Misuto giggles like a fat kid in a candy store as Shou moves in on him. "You know who you remind me of!?" Misuto asks before pushing Shou backwards and waving him on, running his right hand across the handle of Tina and licking his shark's teeth. 

"You remind me of this Konoha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who I gutted open last mission," he says with a sneer of conviction. "Fucking bleeding heart numbskull! If you like saving children so much then leave the Blood Mist and join Konoha, they're looking for a few good losers. NOW BRING IT!!!!" 

Misuto unfurls Tina from his back eager to demonstrate to Shou the new things he's learned. This'll be a good test run he thinks, before I go after Kabure. 

Before they can both go at it, suddenly Kabure get's in between them and unfurls his own sword, Gear. He ives both Shou and Misuto a menacing stare, almost daring them to move in on each other. "Pfft..I really couldn't give a darn if you two runts kill each other or not, but the Mizaukage will be on my ass if this shit doesn't get done. So save your little blood feud until after the mission has been completed!" 

"Don't trust that punkass!" Misuto tells Kabure, "That's all I'm sayin!" Misuto blows a kiss towards Shou and mouths the words, _I'll bee seein' ya_, before heading off to kill some villagers, and maybe even a Samurai or two. 

_Several days ago..._
Misuto narrowly avoids being beheaded by Tina as she flies through the air. Throwon by his mother right at his face. "Tina I'm here for you babe!!" Misuto screams as he manages to catch the blade in mid air. He quickly hugs and caresses the blade. 

"I'll never let that old bitch hurt you again you here!" he exclaims, "That's right it's just you and me babe!" 

Misuto's mother, Niri, cackles with laughter as she walks over the lake and onto the shore towards Misuto. "You have become more insane then I could've ever imagined!"

Misuto shurgs it off as he straps Tina to his back, "I'm not crazy I'm more sane then any of you fucks!" he responds bluntly. None of them see just how hilarious the world really is the way he does. It's all just one big powder keg waiting for one person with enough initiative and imagination, like say him for instance, to light the fuse. 

"So put up or shut up. Show me some shit that help me off that fucker Kabure!" he demands of his mother.  

Niri laughs in a fit in response. "Kabure will slice you up roast you over a fire like little bacon bits if you foolishly attempt to assassinate him as you are now," she says with a laugh. She stops laughing suddenly however and her face becomes dead serious, "But there is more then one way to skin a catfish as they say..."  

Misuto smirks back, "Now you're speakin my fuckin language!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spike Spiegel; New Team 1 Sensei*

Wrapping his lips around a bent cigarrette with the Ironic words of "No Smoking" written on them, he pulled as the flame ate away at the tip feeding him the smoke he so desperately craved. He had been assigned to a team leaving his ANBU life behind, A decision of the Hokage he did not like in the least. "All because some Jounin get's stabbed in the chest I have to baby sit" He complained flicking away at the accumilated ashes at the tip of the cigarrette into an empty shot glass.

There was two things in life that made someone aged older in Spikes opinion. The first was animals, Nothing but flea ridden beast whose companionship is outweighed by their high matience and up Keep. The second was kids, Nothing ate away at the years of youth like kids. Spike saw them as soul sucking monsters spawns created from the Jyuubi itself. Finishing his cigarette he crippled and twisted it's body into the ash filled cup and headed on his way.

The Sun beaming down on the Konoha streets made it hard for anyone with a Hangover to enjoy the warm temperatures. "This damn country needs some clouds" He muttered to himself walking an odd fashion towards the gate, Kicking his feet up in the air with each step. Arriving he saw Ryoumo Uchiha waiting at the gate who had arrived a couple of minutes earlier. "Hey brat you the Uchiha kid I have to baby sit?" He asked begrudginly. 

"Baby sit? Sorry I think you have the wrong person, I'm waiting for Sousuke Higarami my squad sensei" She said looking around searching for the pervert who was taking his sweet time today. "Didn't ya hear kid, Sousuke ain't a ninja anymore, I'm you're new sensei" Spike said. His words heavy on the girls conscious, Despite not showing it she had grown quite close to her sensei. 

*Sousuke Higarami; Ninja Memorial Stone*

Sousuke had wandered off to the Ninja memorial stone, A certain breeze seemed to hang around here that laid a cold kiss on the skin of the living. It had been several years since he had visited the tombstone. Looking at the pure black stone carved from the earth itself he let out a huge sigh. His body covered in bandages hidden by civilian clothing. "Its been a while hasn't it...Millari" He said looking at the name.

_Millari Higarami._


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2010)

*Azumo/Minori/Konoha*

*"Hey sensei, who are these weirdos? And what happened to Gatrom and Shin?"*

I stood in shock of the choice of words Minori's student used to describe us. _"Weirdos...."_ I said silently as I looked at the young girl before me. A she was a raven haired child with fair skin she looked familar, but I couldn't remember from where. "That's rude Kisuke, especially to Azumo who is of higher rank than yourself. Apologize!" Minori scolded the young Aburame as a light bulb went off in Azumo's head. "Ah, your the head's daughter of the Aburame clan...Kisuke is what you said right Minori? Then I'm going to call you Ki-" Before I could finish Minori put a hand up to my mouth knowing what to expect.

Once she was sure I wasn't going to say anything she put her hand down and turned her attention back to her student. "About Gatrom and Shin...their parents requested that take some time off so they'll be replaced for the time being". Right on cue Minori could see her newest student and addition to the team walking toward them.

* "I'm Sai Nara. I have been assigned to work with Cell 3." * He said bowing to her.

"As he just said this is Sai Nara, Shin's cousin" She said explaining to Kisuke. "Sai I'm squad 3's leader Minori, and as I've told the others my last name is of no importance and you will refer to me as sensei" She explained to the genin. As Minori handled her business Azumo turned her attention to her own squad "Alright, you guys ready to go?"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 9, 2010)

*Takeshi Kanda/Toad Forest*​
"Mesa-Sensei is stronger than I thought, hehe," Takeshi spoke as he looked back as he saw the arrows stop rather quickly. He fell on his bottom in surprise of the muscularity of Toad. Wow Doa, with muscles that big you must be able to lift even Tog," the boy commented on Don's strength, but it only angered him. You dare insult the King size! But not only that you called him a strange name! ,before Don could attack Takeshi, Yume had began her assault which seemed to be doing well. After Bonehead was put into some sort of bubble Takeshi made his move, Hey guys calm down, Doa introduced himself so it would be the right thing to introduce ourselves, right?" The boy walked in front of the large man and raised his hand for a handshake, "Yo, my names Takeshi Kanda.." 

A moment of silence takes place between everyone in the awkward situation, but Don grabs the Genins hand softly, "Hello, Takeshi.....AND GOOD BYE!!" With that Don throws Takeshi at the water prison Bonehead was in. "uhoh, looks like I messed up, it's up to you Yu!-ghfjf" after he speaks the boy is sucked into the water prison, sitting beside Bonehead with the usual smile on his face.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sousuke Higarami; Memorial Stone*

"Big Brother!"

"What are you gonna do today brother?"

"Look at what I won at the festival"

"Sousuke!"

Sousuke trembled, His hands burried in his pockets as tears began to welt up at the base of his eyes. He bit down on his lip trying his hardest not to cry. "I'm sorry for not visiting Sis" He apologized to the stone that stood in front him, A list of all the names of the citizens of Konoha who have lost their lives. It seemed to strecth on forever yet the stone always had enough space to hold it all. "I've been busy" Sousuke said trying to make excuses for not visiting any time soon. The truth was he always found it hard to think about Millari's death and thus avoided it at all cost.

"I'm sorry I couldn't keep my promise" His tone hushed as his throat began to dry up. The somberness of it all began to build up in his chest, His heart becoming heavy as if holding the world in it's hands. "I Became a Jounin though, Only one step away from hokage" He forced a smile as a tear began to slid down his cheek. 

He could almost here his sister now "You're just being lazy" Would be the type of response she would give him.

"I can't use any chakra, They say too many nerves where damaged" The jounin reported to his decease sister, The wind blew causing the leaves to dance along.

"You we never a ninjutsu type anyway" His sister would say.

"Remember how Dad always use to pick us up on his shoulders. He'd tell us "Strech out you're arms" It'd feel as if we were flying heh" He chuckled a bit thinking back on the fond memories. "He always believed in us....I-I'm sorry I couldn't save you" Sousuke began to cry gripping away, He sunk his nails into his flesh. "I tried. I really tried. But I was scared, The whole house was on fire. Smoke everywhere and even mom and dad where...." He stopped looking to the ground as his tears flowed down.

"I love you sis...I Miss You" Sousuke muttered to himself placing a heavy hand on the stone.

"Sousuke" A familar voice interrupted his thoughts as he turned around. It was Rakiyo standing side by side Chopper.

"We'd like to have a word with you" Rakiyo said.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sai Nara*
_Cell 3, Main gate_

*"As he just said this is Sai Nara, Shin's cousin"* She said explaining to Kisuke. *"Sai I'm squad 3's leader Minori, and as I've told the others my last name is of no importance and you will refer to me as sensei"* She explained to the genin. 

Sai felt at ease with this instructor, He couldn't put his finger on it. But he felt relaxed and calm, but he still wanted to sleep and be in the comfort of his own home, his own bed, his own favourite tree. But before his mind could linger on simply he picked up on something Sensei said. He wanted to ask why the second name if of no importance? When people say not important is usually is extremely important. But he decided against it, he would wait before she liked him more, that's if she even linked him now, "Yes, Sensei." Sai responded simply.  

The curse of the Nara clan, Sai thought, you over think everything, He smirked untill he realised he had a mission ahead of him and probably a lot of hard work, his smirk disappeared quicker than it came.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 9, 2010)

*Iwa Team 2...*
As the team moves onward, Sparrow resummons the flock of glowing Hummingbirds that she had brought forth earlier in Hakumei's absence. They fly just ahead of the group, lighting the tunnel in front of them just enough to give them proper notice or any traps or dangers. 

Sparrow whistles towards one of the Hummingbirds, reaching out her right index finger towards it. The glowing bird eagerly flutters onto Sparrow's finger and chirps at her. Sparrow chuckles and whispers in a low voice towards it. The Hummingbird chirps back and quickly flies away down the tunnel like a little whisp of light. Sparrow nervously looks back at her squad to make sure they're not eyeing her strangely, she never talks to birds in front of others feeling slightly embarrassed by it. The fact that she just did so in front of her team shows how comfortable she's become with them. 

She still doesn't give up hope that the boy is still alive. 

*Do not set your hopes high Sparrow.* the Gobi tells Sparrow in her mind. She knows how much Sparrow can mix her emotions with what must be done and she doesn't want the girl to feel guilty if the boy really is dead. 

_I don't believe that hope has some kind of limit Dolly. _

_*I know but just don't blame yourself, if the worst happens, is what I'm saying. *_
_
I won't, but I'll make whoever or whatever hurt the boy pay...that's a guarantee! _

*Good girl. *

As they head though a winding passage way, Sparrow notices Akira walking slightly bhind the rest of them. She moves close towards Hakumei and whispers to him in a low voice. "By the way I'm kind of worried about Akira. I really don't know what it is...but I just know something is bothering her..."

Suddenly one of Sparrow's Hummingbird's, the one she had spoken to, flies back to her. It chirps rapidly at her and Sparrow narrows her eyes. "There's someone or something up ahead!' she warns.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 9, 2010)

*Kayo/Outside Ichiraku Ramen*

With one last slurp Kayo's 40th bowel of ramen was finished as she jumped off the stool she was sitting on. The owner could only watch in horror as once again the young girl ate through most of his food supply. "Thanks mister, send the bill to the Akimichi household they'll pay for it" She said as she walked out picking her teeth. Well even though she ate almost everything the owner couldn't help, but love when she payed for it.

The young Akimichi exited the established quite full and feeling brand new. "I was hungrier than I thought. I have to make sure never to skip breakfast like that again" This was followed by a burp and a relieving sigh as she contined to her pervious destanation. After some hours of training and a hearty meal Kayo felt like she could take on the world. She even thought this could be the best day she's had since she'd become a a ninja.

*"Hey guys that Akimichi girl is over here!"* She spoke way to soon. Kayo stood and watched as three boys began walking her way and then circling her. This situation peaked the Akimichi's curiosity as she watched walk around her. "Um...can I help you with something? I don't take kindly to being surronding by dudes no less". The boys who didn't look to much older than her chuckled at her little state as one of them began to talk. *"Your Kayo Akimichi right? The girl who beat up Ryoumo some weeks ago?"* She couldn't help, but sigh as he spoke those sentences. It was inevitability that some other Uchiha's would try to challenge Kayo after she spanked their princess.

"So I take it your from the Failchiha clan right? Well, if your looking for a fight come back another day. I was told to act like a lady today so no fighting for me" Kayo explained as she tried to leave only to be pushed by one of the boy's behind her. *"Failchiha! I'll have you know that we Uchiha are the most elite clan in Konoha. We're anything, but fail though I shouldn't expect someone from a lesser clan to understand"*. All three boys held an air of superiority which was obvious from their choice of words. The began to mock Kayo as they pushed her around.

*"Fattie, fattie Akimichi"* They singed as they continued to circle her. Normally being called fat was enough to send Kayo into a small fury. That word was a sin around the Akimichi clan and for someone to call them that would guarantee an Akimichi's wrath, but Kayo had learned to quell this fury...sadly this wasn't one of those times. "Alright Failchiha's you've done it now. It's time I introduce you to my fists, the left one brings the hurt and the right one brings the pain!" She yelled as she kissed both of them.

*BAM!*

Kayo deilivered a hard punch to one of the kids faces instantly knocking him out and breaking his nose. One down three to go as Kayo turned her attention to the other two boys. Before they could react Kayo had tackled both of them to the ground causing a cloud of dust to kick up. Screaming and yelling could be heared followed by an animalistic growl.

*"L-l-let's get outta hear she's crazy!"* One of the boys screamed as she ran to pick up his falling comarde. *"S-s-she bit me I can't beileve she bit me!" *The other yelled followed after his friends.

"YEAAAAAA! RUN YOU YELLOW BELLIES! AHO, AHO, AHO, AHO!" She yelled at the top of her lungs while waving her fist in the iar. Though deep down the victory felt empty as Kayo knew they didn't have the true spirit of a Failchiha. Even she had to admit that a real Failchiha would have ran like that. 

" Now what was I doing again? Oh, yea going to the gate".


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

_Kisuke_

She slurped up the last of her ramen, before using her sleeve to wipe away at her mouth. She took a step forward, and bowed towards the stranger named Azumo. *"Sorry, Azumo-san. It was rude of me to call you a weirdo."*

She then turned her head towards the new Nara, who just so happened to be a cousin of Shin. *"Hello Sai, my name is Kisuke! Before we go off, are you going to carry me back after the mission like Shin did? Because I don't think it's necessary because I've gotten stronger!"* There was a childish grin on her face; it was fun to be on missions again.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sai Nara*
_Cell 3, Main gate_

He was then inspected by his fellow cell mate, Kisuke, He nodded at her and said, *"Nice to meet you Kisuke."* He said politely smiling. He then listened as she carried on speaking.
*
"Before we go off, are you going to carry me back after the mission like Shin did? Because I don't think it's necessary because I've gotten stronger!"*

Sai turned to stone, He would be expected to do a mission and he might have to carry her on HIS back. What has in gotten himself into. Sai quickly gathered his wits, and responded politely, *"Only if you want me to."* ONLY IF YOU WANT ME TO?! He screamed at himself are you mad! You are making your self work harder for no reason. He regretted the words as soon as he spoke them, Damn, Why did his mother and father make him to be so polite. Tsch, how troublesome, he muttered so quietly no one could hear, but he covered it with a fake smile.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2010)

*Uchiha Shin; Konoha*

"Serpent, Ram, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Tiger." Shin stood at the docks of the Uchiha compound with his eyes closed. He had kept on repeating the seals to himself, almost as if it was a mantra that's remembrance was as important as breathing itself. He would not forget it; they were more than hand seals. These hand seals were apart of his very lineage. His proud and powerful lineage, the Uchiha. He uttered it aloud one more time and then opened his eyes. Quickly he made the hand seals that he repeated aloud trying to move as swiftly as possible. Once he had ended with the tiger seal he began to breathe in as much air as he could. He puffed out his chest and tilted his head back some as he began to feel a fire literally grow within him.

"Fire Release:Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!!" He bought his hand to his mouth and exhaled. A burst of flame came cascading out seemingly from his diaphragm. It was almost majestic as the flames formed a massive sphere in the middle of the lake. It was as if some unnatural force was trying to burn the lake itself asunder. Eventually the fireball dissipated and Shin was left there with a look mild satisfaction.

"My sealing speed is no where near where it should be, but damn can I make a sick fireball. I deserve a pat on the back but such excellence is expected of a shinobi from the Uchiha clan."

"I thought I would find you here. " Shin turned around to see his mother. She was a beautiful woman who probably could've been an idol in her youth. She had long shoulder length black hair and beautiful face with a cute little upturned nose. 

"I wanted to get some last minute training in before I headed to the academy about getting assigned to a team. Hopefully we can jump right into a mission once I'm assigned." Shin's enthusiasm was palpable but his mother knew she had to set him straight about the true duties of a beginner genin.

"Honey you do know that you're going to be doing some light work, things like finding lost pets, or helping old people do groceries, real simple things. I can't imagine you needing to use that jutsu on your first mission. Furthermore you shouldn't push yourself and you should get going...." Shin had already began running off the minute she started, he wasn't going to let his mom put down what would be the start of the rest of his life. He was going to be a shinobi today and nothing could bring him down.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 9, 2010)

*Taron Hitori; Lightning Country, Land of Mushrooms, Outside the Omagi Orphanage*

The grin on his face looked like it belonged to the devil itself as he finished laying down the finishing touches.

By now, the children were of the orphanage were getting sent to bed and the carers were going to the staff room to drink liquor and such. It wouldn't take long they were too far into their stupor to realise what was going on or they would be passsed out.

The guy who had hired him needed to have the orphanage destroyed so he couldn't be sued apparantly. Taron could care less if he was getting paid.

He planned on striking at midnight.

*Flashback*

_Taron stared impassively at the large man who was laughing down at him. This 'tycoon' was tolerable for him. This man, who called himself 'Boulder' was smart enough to realise when he needed to hire in some help, rather than send his own cronies, who could be traced back to him with ease.

And he also knew not to underestimate any one, apparantly one of his establishments had been destroyed by an 8 year old...

"So tell me something, kid" The man laughed slightly at Taron's offer of doing the job. "What made you decide to accept this job?"

Taron's lip raised slightly in a grin as he caught half the pay that was thrown towards himm and started walking away.

"*If you're going to do something, you may as well get paid for it.*"

Boulder roared in laughter as Taron slammed the door behind him._

What Taron liked was the positioning of this orphanage. The thing was in a secluded forest about 20 kilometers away from the nearest major town which meant they were hellpless.

By now, he had finished placing every single trap and there were no lights on.

As Taron slippped through one of the upper windows into the Carers room where he slit every single persons neck.

Now he started the operation.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 10, 2010)

*Kayo/Konoha*

Kayo walked with a triumphant smirk on her face as she strolled through the streets of Konoha. To her there was nothing like putting Failchiha or Hyuga's in their place. Well she wouldn’t' say nothing, food was pretty high on her list probable number one in fact. Even though she walked happily the victory was hollow and felt sort of cheap they weren't that great of a challenge, not only their Uchiha heir. Now that's she's beaten up four Uchiha's there was only a matter of time before she'd be fighting others and hopefully they'd provide a better challenge than those last three.

_"Maybe Kioshi was right...maybe I do need to stop this whole clan agenda I've got going on"_ Kayo began thinking to herself. _"...Nah, it's much to fun to see the look on their snobbish faces when they lose to one they deem beneath them"_.

*Akemi/Jade/Kumogakure*

The young bronze skinned kunoichi sat at her desk zooming through the mountains of papers before her. It had been a rough couple of weeks for the Cloud village after being invaded by some unknown assailant. He managed to do a significant amount of damage to the village. Since then Akemi has beefed up security and kept a tight watch over everything. The mountainous stacks of paper work sat before he was now finished as she reclined back in her chair and let out an audible sigh.

"Is something wrong my young Akemi? Your much to young to be sighing like that" Jade teased drinking tea an act that she enjoyed to no end "Come, have a cup of tea with me...it'll calm your nerves". Akemi stared at the Sage briefly before rising out of her chair and walking over to her long time companion. "Thanks...Jade-sama" Akemi said softly taking the already made cup of tea. There was a brief silence between the two before Akemi finally decided to speak.

"It's hard being the Raikage..." She said tiredly as she look down into her cup. "After the pervious Raikage was killed and the almost complete and utter destruction of the Hidden Cloud Village by Ultimecia I've had to struggle to unite the country. I've tried my best, but still not all of the people think fondly of me, and then to make matters worse we're caught with our pants down and suddenly invaded out of nowhere by some cloaked man". Jade listened intently to the young woman’s concerns as she continued drinking from her cup.

Everything she had said was indeed the truth. Though Akemi was sought to be picked to be the next Raikage she was thrust into the position prematurely with the destruction of cloud and the death of the pervious Raikage. Many thought that she was much to young to be Raikage and that she would lead them further down the past of destruction so she was immediately looked down upon. Even after holding off the 8-tailed beast in order for him to be sealed and placed inside a host many still thought little of her. "So...have you found out anything about the man I met in battle?" Jade asked curious.

This was followed by another long sigh as Akemi stood up from the table and looked out the window. "I haven't learned much, but the little information that I have found out is more than enough to worry me". Jade listened closely very interested in what she had to say. "From what little my sources have told me...their base is set up somewhere here...in this country".


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mist Team 4...*
> Misuto giggles like a fat kid in a candy store as Shou moves in on him. "You know who you remind me of!?" Misuto asks before pushing Shou backwards and waving him on, running his right hand across the handle of Tina and licking his shark's teeth.
> 
> "You remind me of this Konoha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who I gutted open last mission," he says with a sneer of conviction. "Fucking bleeding heart numbskull! If you like saving children so much then leave the Blood Mist and join Konoha, they're looking for a few good losers. NOW BRING IT!!!!"



"You remind me of the rabid puppy i had to kill last year because it tried to eat scrap iron." Shou grinned, He was getting fed up with Misuto and now's a good time to test out his sword! He unsheaths his katana, 


> Misuto unfurls Tina from his back eager to demonstrate to Shou the new things he's learned. This'll be a good test run he thinks, before I go after Kabure.
> 
> Before they can both go at it, suddenly Kabure get's in between them and unfurls his own sword, Gear. He ives both Shou and Misuto a menacing stare, almost daring them to move in on each other. "Pfft..I really couldn't give a darn if you two runts kill each other or not, but the Mizaukage will be on my ass if this shit doesn't get done. So save your little blood feud until after the mission has been completed!"
> 
> "Don't trust that punkass!" Misuto tells Kabure, "That's all I'm sayin!" Misuto blows a kiss towards Shou and mouths the words, _I'll bee seein' ya_, before heading off to kill some villagers, and maybe even a Samurai or two.


_
Rot in hell._ Shou responds and walks away from the rest of the group, He's kept his katana unsheathed and simply admires it. "The mist's swordsman have always used large buster swords, That's how it's been. Though, that isn't to say a katana is a bad thing!"---

Night before-

"What do you mean?" Shou tilted his head. "I don't get what the fuck you're talking about." He yawned. "Please listen to your father at least once Shou..." Asano sweatdroped. "Alright, Alright, What is it?" He grumbled. "That Katana may not hold any special properties such as enhancing jutsu, But what you have is something "Hard"" Shou snickered at the comment. "Please act your age." Asano sighed. "What i mean to say is, The blade is harder then a normal blade, In a battle between a hard object and a soft object, the hard object wins."

Shou tilts his head. "... You don't understand? Think of it like hitting a rice ball with a bat, What happens?" Shou mimed an explosion with his hands. "Correct, The rice ball explodes, Think of this as the same principle, only with a sharpened edge." Shou nodded. "I see, I see..." Asano sweatdropped. "You don't get it." Shou shook his head. "I was cursed with an idiot for a son..."Asano thought to himself.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 10, 2010)

*Akihiko's Rite #4*



migukuni said:


> "That's good Akihiko-sama! We, Gingerbread pointed out Iris and Baishana "will be the ones to send you over to the plane"
> 
> With that Tasuki's face paled, no way, why would jun-sama and pailong-sama let these three supervise the rite. No, these three are the top three to most likely betray the Sanada Clan, He had to talk this over to jun-sama and pailong-sama, he thought.



Gingerbread smirked as he saw Tasuki pale and seemed to be in a verge to run off and talk to the Clan leaders. That guy was really too loyal to the Royal Family, there was no way that him and Tasuki would ever be friends, eventhough he was also of Royal Descendant, but his side was considered as traitors.

Tasuki was ready to walk away and talk to the clan leaders however eventhough Gingerbread really wanted him to be away so that he could do whatever he wanted on the rite. Hell he could even kill this bastard Akihiko. That should make the Clan leaders cry and weep and commit suicide. Their beloved son being killed. Ah that would be great, unfortunately he had orders right now and not following it would ruin his plans!

"It's unfortunate Tasuki but we had orders, that you are to help Akihiko-sama in this endeavor." Gingerbread shrugged as he said this. 

"Ehhhh!!!! I wont be going alone? I'm not a child anymore, ill be the leader of the Sanada Clan in the near future I don't need an entourage to help me with something this trivial" Akihiko pouted as he said this.

Tasuki wasn't sure what he should do about this. However before he can even think of anything to say a messenger was walking towards them.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 10, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Land of Iron*

The snow fell down like a cold mistress, It's blinding white shadowing all that laid in the distance. Lyra split from the group not wanting to participate in any agruements especially If Shark Face was the one starting them. Wooden cabins sparcely decorated the are though it still seemed far to barren and inhospitable to hold any kind of life. "It's so cold" Lyra thought to herself shivering as she huddle close. Despite being given a traditional ninja over coat the cold still managed to seep in and chill her to the bone.

Looking up, a gray murky sky hung over spewing forth the very snow that covered the land. "I'm Hungry..." Lyra complained, Despite learning how to control the Sanbi better she still battled with bouts of extreme hunger. Noticing an empty house she wandered in "A little snack wouldn't hurt" She covinced herself as she scavanged the house for anything edible. Turning around she nearly avoided having her face redecorated by a furious axe swing.

"Ninja's huh!" A Burly man said holding the axe in his hand. "YOU WON'T INTERFERE WITH THE SAMURAI!" He called out bringing down justice in the form of a swing down at Lyra who had managed to dodge it a second time.

*CHBAM!!*

The steel curve finding itself sunken against the wooden walls of the cabin. Lyra charged towards the man ready to pound away, Quickly pulling the axe out he slammed into the girl with the dull back side ramming it into her abdomen. Her eyes whited over as she was thrusted from the cabin walls, Pieces of broken debris spraying in every direction.

"All You ninjas, All you do is cause problems! WHY DON'T YOU JUST DIE!" The man said taking another swing, This one less executed then the last as Lyra ducked landing a powerful left into his abdomen. His Iron like stomach absorbing the shock as he elbowed her in eye causing her tussell about on the floor. "You bastard" Lyra said gnashing her teeth. 

"Our nation isn't as prosperious as you ninjas and even though were soverign to any war it seems misery still befalls us" The Burly man said taking another swing and missing. "Tell it to someone who cares!" Lyra retorted jumping atop his axe landing a throat kick that could've caved in a wall. He stumbled back as blood shot up from his mouth, The axe falling to the snowy floor as Lyra charged in planting a headbutt into his chest.

*BAMM!!*

Flying into the wall he laid unconcious as the Girl looked at his body, Her mouth salivating. "Well a snack would hurt" She thought to herself as she began to eat away at his flesh.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 10, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Suburbs*

Ukeireru strolled down the narrow alleyway leading away from his home. "Genin now, eh?", he mused to himself. His father had been overjoyed at his graduation from the academy, far more then he'd been himself. "No fucking doubt, I'll be placed in a team with two of those goddamn rich kids" He lit a cigarette and put it in his mouth. 

A small while later he found himself on his destination. Well, he hadn't thought of a destination when he walked out of the door of his smallish house, he just wanted to be away from his whiny mother, but nevertheless, he arrived at his destination. The forest was quiet, sending a small breeze trough Ukeireru's mohawk, thus feeling it clearly. He sat down against the base of a tree and picked up a rock. Attaching chakra strings to the rock, he threw it away, then pulled it back to him and repeated this over and over. It had become his preffered activity while thinking, and at the moment he had quite a lot to think about.

He wasn't all too thrilled about having become a genin. Having no real friends he could hope to be in the same team with and already hating the favours he'd do this damn town with the missions he'll be helping to complete, there wasn't really a lot to look forward to. He pulled in the stone a little too fast, and it shot against his forehead with a painful thump. Reminded of the real world, he felt that it'd become time to go home. Time to eat. Time to argue over little shit with his father. Time to watch his mother, as full in her depression as ever put food in her mouth with a stare that reached eternity. He started home.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 10, 2010)

Yume/Random Woods​
Yume was officially screwed. Both her teammates were trapped, she was in no condition to be using any sort of genjutsu and she was going to die at the hands of a toad. The ugliest toad she had ever seen. This stupid animal was going to kill her, drip slime all over her carefully braided hair and the clothes her mother had sewn for her. She was never going to see her family again. No, scratch that. She _was_.

*"LISTEN UP, CREATURE! I don't know what the hell you are, or who you think I am, but I'll tell you right now! I'm Yume from Amegakure, and I'm going to be a legend! I'm not going to die at the hands of a filthy beast! I'll even save my stupid teammates from you, even though they left me in this mess~"*

Taking a deep breath, she grasped the handle of a kunai and charged at the best. Her small size versus its large bulk gave her the agillity advantage as long as she didn't get hit or caught and yes--dodge to the right at that moment, step backwards now, ignore her aching lungs and burning legs, just give in to the muscle memory: left right, the twist of the wrist that sends two senbon soaring into his throat. The toad gargled in pain and let his guard down for a moment, grasping at the needles. Yume didn't even realize that she had a chance, just took it, and both her hands swooped down, a kunai in each. The left chopped the tendons in the arm the toad had raised to cover his throat, and the right dug itself deep into his head, penetrating the skull.

She stepped backwards, breathing hard. Water washed against the back of her feet: the jutsu was gone? Did that mean he was dead? And then whether he was or wasn't didn't matter, because everything was black, and Yume fainted, crumpling to the ground.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 10, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Inside the Cave Network...*

Hakumei listened to Sparrow's words. "Yah, I noticed as well. She don't seem quite... he'self." They continued strolling down the barely lit path, looking for any sign of the boy. "A'righ', I'll talk ta her when this mission's completed." Hakumei added with grievance, "An' my God do I want it ta be ova."

As they all ventured further, one of Sparrow's glowing hummingbirds flew back to them, squeaking and chirping one thing or another to the girl. She turned to all of them with a tone of caution, warning them of something up ahead.

"This place jus' keeps gettin' mor' an' mor' intersin', don't it?" Hakumei questioned whether he should turn out the light or not, but considering what happened outside of the cave earlier, he figured whatever was in here could see in the dark anyways. Either that or they were like mole rats, and had heightened senses which acted as their sight. In the end, he decided his source of visibility for everyone. 

What was going to happen next?


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 10, 2010)

*Taron Hitori; Lightning Country, Land of Mushrooms, Inside the Omagi Orphanage*

As soon as Taron had slit the last carer's neck he silently slipped out the door and started creaping through the orphanage; stopping every once and a while to put an explosive tag in the most strategic place.

When he reached the the dining room, he was greeted with something he had not factored in.

"Hello mister, why is your face covered in red face paint? Can you paint fy face?"

-----------------------------

Taron kicked open the door with a large crack...

"*GET UP LITTLE KIDDIES"* He bellowed out as loud as he could. He could see the children screaming and falling out of their beds.

He then threw the crying five year old girl he had covered in explosive notes into the room. He then re-erected the door to shield him from the blast.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

None of the children from that room survived.

All havok was let loose then.

Taron watched on with a grin on his face as the remaining children screamed and ran.

((OOC: Spoiler probably rated M...))
*Spoiler*: __ 



First to go were the fastest to flee; Those ones tried to run towards the front door bbut as soon as they got within five meters, they triggered his trap and were mowed down with relative ease as hundreds of senbon, kunai and shuriken went straight through their bodies as blood and organs were sent flying.

The second group actually got to the door. However, as soon as they did, they triggered the explosive tags and the whole ground floor went up in flames and screams as body parts 

Taron slightly moved his head to the left as a severed head missed him by centimeters, spraying him with blood all the same, from his spot on the step where he enjoyed watching the show of the children running to their doom.




------------------

Taron was already out of boulder's office with the second half of his pay when the kage bunshin's memories hit him.

He laughed manically as he recalled how his clone watched the orphanage go up in one final blast as he tracked down the children who had jumped out of the window and threw them back in.

He had to high tail it out of lightning country now; he had saw security cameras and he was shore they were connected to someone  with powerful contacts....


----------



## Sumon (Jan 10, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha*

Shinomori lied on the roof and was reading a book. But there was so much noise, that he couldn’t concentrate on reading. He closed the book and looked to environment. It was a hot day. In the sky wasn’t even a single cloud. Sun was so bright, that you couldn’t look at it even for a second. “I should go where the shades is, otherwise I will become a cooked kid”

He jumped off the roof and forgot to take book. Shinomori went by house and in front of him he saw ninja academy. Place with full of good old memories. He started remembering things, which happened in this academy. Such as his first read guide to chakra control, his first good mark of the kunai throwing and much more. He also remembered how he almost failed in academy graduation. If not a luck, he would still be at the academy.

“I should get home for the lunch otherwise my mom will get mad at me. But where the hell is my book? ”. He ran all the way back and found it on the roof. But not only book. He found a poop of the bird on it too.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 11, 2010)

*Iwa/Mikael…*

As the group proceeded forward, Mikael again thought to himself about his team.  ‘I am duly impressed at their quick thinking.’ He thought about the tentacle that had come up to them and chuckled lightly.  ‘I would have cut the damn thing to ribbons.  But, then again…my speed would help me.’ He looked them over and smiled.  ‘Maybe this won’t be as bad as I thought.’  Mikael softened slightly then straightened up and his silver eyes narrowed.  ‘Fucking brats…’

It was then the little bird came back and warning was issued.  Again the twin katana moved silently from their sheaths.  They walked silently through the cave, the walls becoming damp and seemingly covered in moss or algae.  Another cavern opened in front of them though it was unlike the first as this seemed almost with an underground forest.  It was just the stalagmites and stalactites covered in the slimy green substance.  

A small whimper broke the silence as the shinobi perused the cave before them.  A boy not much younger than the genin sat curled up in the corner.  “Help me…”  He choked out in a hoarse whisper.  His red, tear streaked face turned toward them as he pleaded though didn’t break from the small ball he was trying to make himself.  

Then the ground began to tremble as if an earth quake shook the entire cave.  The middle of the cavern lurched and buckled before breaking away from the surround earth as the monstrosity stood up before them.  It was made from earth and solid rock like the cave it lived in, ages old algae clung to it’s body and limbs.  What seemed to be giant earthworms moved in and out of it’s surface as if dancing to their own tune.  As it stood and gave a mighty roar it spread it’s arm up above it’s head.  At each joint, slick yellow tendons could be seen stretching and straining as they controlled the beasts movements.  

Without missing a beat it quickly bent down and grabbed a large boulder which flung at the team.  Mikael stepped forward and sped through some handseals expelling a large dragon head fireball at the boulder.  As the flame and boulder connected it exploded raining small hot pebbles around the cavern.  The beast screamed in it’s rage and reached for another boulder, the boy quietly crying behind it.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 11, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*

Ukeireru was on his way to the place where he'd meet his new sensei. He was a bit anxious, but not a lot, and the cig in his mouth did wonders do any nervousness. He wore a black shirt with a spray painted mutilated Hyuuga clan crest on it and a similarly amateuristic spray painted text: 'Hey Hyuuga kid, someone cummed in yer eye?' The attempt at humor was terrible and would make people cringe faster then smile, and he loved it. He'd ripped his forehead protector apart and made the iron part into a belt buckle, which he had protestingly placed upside down. His bright red mohawk waved in the wind as he entered the main road and the arrogant look on his face was more then matching that of a huge monster that looked down on his living lunch.

A firstly curious, then menacing pair of eyes was pointed at Ukeireru, a menacing white pair of eyes, belonging to a slightly volatile Hyuuga clan member. "Hey! You there! What are you thinking putting on a shirt like that!" the clansmen yelled. Ukeireru turned around and closed in on the Hyuuga. "I'm thinking I don't like ye fuckin clan, nor ye 'special' eyes, nor ye big mouth", he replied, moving in even closer, almost putting his lit cigarette in the Hyuuga's eye. "Oh? You want to stand up for your words?", the Hyuuga's next line was. Ukeireru put on a apologetic expression, then suddenly changed it to furious as he drove his knee between the Hyuuga's legs. "Go to hell", Ukeireru said while the Hyuuga fell face-first to the ground, cringing. "And keep yer trap shut next time", he said as he walked on, not once looking back. He set his course to the academy.

As he took out his packet of cigarettes, he noticed that he was down to 3 of them. Shrugging, he took out one, put it in his mouth, and lit it. His sensei and new team mates could wait. He suddenly pivoted on one foot, and pretty happy about the flashy move, he set off to the tobacco store.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 11, 2010)

*The concert. Konoha (Kagami and Megumi)*

The band were on their final song. The crowd had been treated to a spectacular performance including an impromptu solo from Tora during the Hex girls cover. Megumi was overwhelmed by the attention, though she was used to it, it was usually in a more formal event involving a seated dinner and recital of a classical piece. This was much more raw and wild. Megumi liked it.

Kagami loved it. She was in a mosh pit and was shoving and being shoved. Vergil had to be restrained a few times from coming in to save her. Kagami leaped onto the stage and then flung herself off it. She was lifted over a sea of people

"You guys! You gotta try this!" Kagami squealed in joy at the band

Megumi shook her head, rather intimidated by being at the mercy of that many hands. Tora had to be restrained from jumping off too early by grizzly.

"Hey! Any of you got some flashy jutsu? Make it a show! Whooo" Kagami yelled

"Hm. I don't but a friend of mine does." Megumi said. She discreetly cut her thumb and smeared the blood on her hand, making the handseals. She channelled a fair portion of her chakra into her hand as she hit the ground with her palm.

"Kuchiyose no jutsu!" She had put just the right amount in to summon her saggitarius, half man half horse, who appeared in a large puff of smoke.

"Ah Megumi. How wonderful to see you. How may I be of assistance?" he asked 

"I know this is a strange request but could you put on a light show, to end this concert?" Megumi asked politely

"Well of course my dear." Saggitarius pulled out his bow and arrows and made a few handseals. He aimed to the sky putting 5 arrows into the bow and fired multiple times The arrows exploded after a few seconds of being fired in various colours and shapes.

"I am often asked to do this for Madame, who rather enjoys these light shows." he explained as the fireworks illuminated the sky.

"Oh how wonderful!" Megumi said clasping her hands in excitement.

Vergil looked on, impressed at the skill level of the summoning. "That is indeed a rather useful summoning..." he said watching the light show. "We should go soon Kagami, tell your friends." he said putting a hand on Kagami's shoulder once she had been put to the ground

"Ok. Hey guys! Party at the island when we're done here!" Kagami shouted. The entire audience shouted in agreement

"...it is not a party, it is an educational visit. And not everyone is coming..." he said but his voice was drowned out. 

______________________________

Arkham Asylum. The Joker.

"I want to break freee. I want to break freeee." the Joker sang but remaining oddly calm in his cell. He looked at Ivy, Ra's, Clayface, Croc, Two face and all the other inmates "You guys ready to party? Hope you made plans - only people out of their cell are invited. Ah Hell, I might invite you anyways! Harley! did you arrange for drinks and snacks?! Oh we should play twister!" Joker shouted at his second in command who was down the hall


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2010)

*Iwa/Team 2...*
Sparrow's eyes widen in horror as the giant creature rises out of the earth and attacks them. Were it not for the intervention of Mikael that large boulder probably would've finished them or at least severely hurt them. 

However her full and rapt attention is focused on the poor crying boy in the corner, happy that he's alive and yet fearful of what may happen to him if they don't get to him in time. Her first urge is to just rush after the boy, and if she was the Sparrow from their last mission she probably would do so without hesitation. 

Sparrow turns towards her teammates, "I'll go for the kid if you guys keep the monster diverted!" she tells them and she dashes away. 

As much as she'd like to play with the giant troll beast, her main concern right now is the kid. Also she realizes that both, Mikael (if he even bothers to help that is), Honz, and Hakumei, have greater offensive attacks at their disposal then she does at the moment, and would be far more effective running a distraction.   

Sparrow smirks slightly as she races away. Oh look I'm finally using that old noggin of mine! she thinks to herself. 
_*
About time!*_ the Gobi snorts. _* Now just don't get yourself killed!*_

_That's the idea!_

Sparrow sends her chakra through the soles of her boots with every footfall, increasing her speed slightly, not even comparable to Mikael's speed obviously, but it's something. The monster growls at her and blocks her path. Sparrow zips around a tangled forest of moss ridden stalagmites, trying to lose it. In response the cave monster grabs another boulder and raises it high over its head then tosses the giant rock at her with tremendous speed. Sparrow looks up and her eyes widen in panic. The boulder smashes the forest of stalactites around Sparrow to smithereens and lands right on top of her, causing the ground to tremble. 

As the smoke clears Sparrow's battered body can be seen laying on the floor next to a mound of pulverized rubble. Suddenly the body explodes in a puff of smoke, and in its place lays a crushed stalagmite. The real Sparrow leaps away from behind a nearby boulder and slides right past the monster then springs to her feet, sprinting towards the boy. 

She doesn't turn her back, trusting that the team will keep it off of her. Within seconds she reaches the cowering and tearful boy and grabs his shoulder. He's not much older then I am she thinks with irony. The boy's body trembles as he stares at her and Sparrow wonders just what could've gone on here. 

"Name's Sparrow, my friends and I are here to rescue you. It's okay you're safe now!" she tells him with a smirk. Behind them the giant monster roars in outrage, "Well kind of..." she amends.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 11, 2010)

*Before the consert started?*_

Yuki laughs listening to what was going on.  She looks at Tora, all covered in sticky slime, ?Y?know, that was my mom?s reasoning too.  Try staying in a handstand for most of the day, that really drains the energy, well, when you aren?t training and being ninja-y.? She then looks at the band, ?You ready girls?? She says, beating on the drums a little.  Then the music begins._

Grizzly sang the final song in the Juujin Bunshin, pretty much, he had three wolf friends howling in the forest with him at points.  Some girls were eyeing the man who was actually a dog.
________
*Inka*

Inka gives one a book, one their apple juice glass, then spins around and makes a face at the last, making them all giggle.

?Now who wants to eat??

?Pease!? The first two say, the third stays quiet.

Three hours later?

The band is playing outside, the triplets are sleeping in Inka?s lap as their mom walks in.

?Oh, they fell asleep for you??  Their mom asks.

?Running around the house, trying to puke on a moving ninja target wears them out.? Inka says, rolling her eyes slightly.  The triplets get laid in their beds, then Inka leaves after telling their mother what happened.  Then she watches the band play, next to Kagami of course.
___________
*Lul...*

Lul runs over to the Vat, ?Dude!  You okay!?? She exclaims to Kodai who was surfacing, eyes aglow, but a straight expression on his face.  Tereya?s eyes were huge and she wasn?t saying anything.

?Well that was degrading.? Kodai says, throwing some Butterscotch pudding onto Lul?s face, making him laugh, that?s a rare sight, it was very infectious.

Lul stands there for a moment in surprise, having the pudding thrown at her.  She grabs a handful and wipes it onto Tereya?s face, making her squeal in disgust.  That made both Kodai and Lul laugh even harder.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 11, 2010)

*Neiko Ruuta; Team 2; Konoha Gates*

Neiko waited patiently by the gate, The Artist enjoyed the particular breeze that seem to blow through the city these evening. Letting his head fall back his worries began to slip away. Rukia stood beside him keeping him company until his genins arrived. "So you actually like teaching these kids?" Rukia said writing down a few notes on a small pad she carried, A Cigarette hanging on the edge of her mouth. "They bring out the true artist in me" Neiko said his eyes still close as the try to meditate.

Rukia thought her own genin, A troublesome group she thought, They where nothing but slackers and trouble makers. "Sorry to hear about Taron" She apoligized to her older brother who had just lost a student. "He had alot of potential, An affinity genjutsu. Under my wing he could've truly been one of the greater Genjutsu users of the leaf however it seems he strayed from the path of good" He said with a heavy tone. Neiko truly cared alot about his team and was filled with sorrow upon hearing the news.

He kept beating himself up believing if he had had been there he could've stopped Taron. "I went to visit Sousuke" Neiko said with an even more somber tone. Ruukia looked off into the distance not really wanting to hear about him. "The Hokage warned you not to tell him yet you disobeyed him" Neiko lectured causing a fiery reaction from the jounin. "SOMEONE HAD TO TELL HIM THE TRUTH!" Rukia looked at her brother who opened his eyes, He could peer into her soul.

"It wouldn't be fare to him If we gave him false hope when we sure as hell knew that his time as a ninja was over" Rukia said lowering her tone looking down at the ground. "Sousuke's strong, However he's revolved his whole life around being a Ninja. The death of his sister" Before he could finish Rukia stopped him. "I know..He would always talk about her when we together. I Just couldn't lie to him was all" She said leaning against the wall. Looking off to the distance he could see Kayo coming, Neiko smiled and got up. 

"He'll be back, I have faith" Neiko said to his sister before heading to his student. Kayo was one of his most promising apprentices and to be frank he had fun being around her.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spike & Ryoumo Team 1; Outskirts of Konoha*



> Team 1
> Sensei: Spike Spiegel
> Ryoumo Uchiha
> Fox Inuzuka
> ...



Team 1 began to head out towards the Air Country, That had been located believe it or not in the sky. A Powerful Ninja had saved his people with the Aid with a powerful Fuuton Jutsu taking their land up with them, Now suspended in the air for all eternity. Due to the Ninja's powerful bloodline he was able to harden the clouds around them forming roads and expanding the land of the village itself.

Spike had visited it once during his ANBU days though wasn't a fan as he was recieved with severe hostility. "Can't believe I have to go back there" He muttered to himself bemoaning the entire situation, Not only is he to go to a former enemy country but he has to traverse it with Kids none the less. Ryoumo wasn't happy either as her sensei had been switched with this morose heap of a man. The Uchiha looked around the trees filled with life as birds flew from branch to branch.

Like an impudent child she complained "I want Sousuke back" She said pouting. "Listen Kid I want the bastard back as much as you do" Spike said though he didn't say it for the same reason. "But the fact is he ain't a ninja anymore so suck it up and shut your yap" Spike complained as they continued onward. Several hours passed until finally they arrived at jet's emporium. He was once a ninja though had given the Kunai up and retired out deep into the fire country.

He was once Spike's teammate during their genin days and thus knew the kinda pain they could be. Entering the large structure team 1 couldn't help but admire the giant hanger that existed within in it. Massive ships the size of boats lined all around pointing to sky as if showing their eagerness. Jet laid beneath one of them attending to it's repairs. Kicking the Metal hull Spike announced himself "Yo Jet we're here" he said with a devil may care attitude.

"Hey watch it!" Jet complained pulling himself from beneath the ship. "They're huge" Ryoumo thought to herself, The princess taken a back by the size of the structures. "Did you build these?" The Uchiha asked curious. Jet nodded his bald head giving her a smile and thumbs up. "You bet your life I did little lady, Their all my babies" He said obviously showing his passion for what he did. "Yeah Yeah Yeah your babies now Give us a ship"

Spike said impatiently. "I see you haven't changed" Jet said as he pointed towards the one that was for them. It was big enough to fit four people, It was a candy red color with large wings and two thrusters on the back. "Take that one right there. I'm Sure your familar with it" Jet said referring to how Spike had crashed it during their younger days. Spike smiled a triumphant smiled and headed towards it. "Come on ya brats" He said.

After climbing aboard Team 1 prepared itself. "Is there Really a village in the sky?" Ryoumo asked strapped to her chair, She was still skeptical about the whole thing. "You'll just have to wait and see Space Ninja" He said with a smirk. Jet began to count down over the intercom "Three...Two...One...BLAST OFF!" The jet pushed off, Its flames spewing out as the ship took flight. "WOOHOOO!!!" Spike screamed out like a madman as they headed for the Sky village.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 11, 2010)

_Akira_

As they walked forward, Honz noticed something off about Akira. She was unusually quiet (which is saying something), and he wasn't exactly sure why. He wasn't really a touchy-feely kind of person, so he didn't really know what to say. He shrugged, figuring she would get over it. _Though she was acting like this the other day also..._

There was a roar, and before Akira knew it, a boulder was thrown at her. However, a massive fire dragon stopped it in its tracks, leaving all of them safe. She couldn't believe what kind of monster this was. But Honz was on the move, running towards the beast with as much speed as he could muster.

The troll beast threw a boulder at him, but he punched through it with ease. However, he was caught in the hulking troll's grip, and was thrown back, slamming into the wall next to Akira.

The girl looked at Honz with fear in her eyes. "H-Honz..."

*"Outta my way, Akira. I can take care of this guy."* Truthfully, Honz's whole body was hurt; the troll beast sure packed a punch. He ran forward again, ready to keep the troll's attention.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 11, 2010)

*Iwagakure Team 2: Inside the Cave Network...*

"A'righ', Sparra!" In no time the girl was off, dashing towards the frightened little boy. The roar of the beast took his concentration off of his comrade, just catching the beast tossing a large boulder at Sparrow out of the corner of his eye. Utilizing the Jutsu in her repertoire, she managed to avoid it, reaching the boy's location. It also tossed another boulder directly towards Honz, who was rocketed into the wall from the impact. As if that wasn't enough, with another beastly cry the golem began scanning the area for another large stone, but with no result. That's when it decided to rip a huge chunk of earth out of the ground.

With no time to lose, Hakumei began formulating plans in his head within seconds. Stalagmites--no. Environment--no. No obvious weak spots--wait!

"Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" The energy struck what seemed to be one of the 'elbows' of the creature. The minor explosion caused it to blow out in a number of directions, and the large mass of earth it held fell onto it with harsh force. The sudden weight and pain from its lost arm brought it to the ground. This was possible because of the simple fact that Raiton trumps the Doton element, which this monster obviously seemed to be made from. This made lightning Jutsu at least twice as effective against the creature, making it vulnerable to Hakumei's attack.

Hakumei yelled at Honz with urgency, "Honz, _finish it_!"


----------



## Kenju (Jan 11, 2010)

*Agito Senju*​
With his ninja supplies with him Agito thought to himself about some rumors of Taron, _Don't tell me that fool did something stupid and got himself into trouble, anyways it was bound to happen with his attitude._ With out looking he bumped into someone and fell to the ground "Who the.." He looked up and noticed his sensei standing above with a concerned look, "My deepest apologies Rukia-Sensei! I deserve deep punishment for such disrespect!"  With that the boy pulled out three needles from his pouch and stabbed himself in the palm, "I'm not worthy to be alive around you!"

Rukia seemingly ignored his usual foolishness and let him continue, "I know! Even bug like me doesn't deserve even a glance from a person of your level!"  Agito yelled out as blood was rushing from his hand, he didn't seem to have changed much from their last mission. He then looked at the direction his sensei was starring at and noticed that it was a jounin and a female that seemed familiar to the boy, "I see now,....you want that Akimichi girl instead of me right!? You truly are cold blooded to your students sensei!"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fox*



Rakiyo said:


> *Spike & Ryoumo Team 1; Outskirts of Konoha*
> 
> After climbing aboard Team 1 prepared itself. "Is there Really a village in the sky?" Ryoumo asked strapped to her chair, She was still skeptical about the whole thing. "You'll just have to wait and see Space Ninja" He said with a smirk. Jet began to count down over the intercom "Three...Two...One...BLAST OFF!" The jet pushed off, Its flames spewing out as the ship took flight. "WOOHOOO!!!" Spike screamed out like a madman as they headed for the Sky village.



Fox kept silent as they traversed the outskirts of konoha. When they arrived at some kind of engineering bay or what not, Fox had no idea, coz she was still using the blindfold. However she could smell... was that gas and also it was quite hot. 

"Yo Jet we're here" their new sensei said with a devil may care attitude. Fox wondered idly if it was alright to have a sensei like him. Well she wasn't really a huge fan of Sousuke but still... atleast she knew him a little bit.

"Hey watch it!" Jet complained pulling himself from beneath the ship. "They're huge" Ryoumo thought to herself, The princess taken a back by the size of the structures. "Did you build these?" The Uchiha asked curious. Jet nodded his bald head giving her a smile and thumbs up. "You bet your life I did little lady, Their all my babies" He said obviously showing his passion for what he did. "Yeah Yeah Yeah your babies now Give us a ship"Spike said impatiently. 

"I see you haven't changed" Jet said as he pointed towards the one that was for them. It was big enough to fit four people. "Take that one right there. I'm Sure your familar with it" Jet said probably referring to how Spike had crashed it during their younger days. Spike smiled a triumphant smiled and headed towards it. "Come on ya brats" He said.

Fox wanted to retort at that but decided to keep her mouth shut, she didn't like fights and she was normally silent except when in battle. To be honest Spike seemed more of a brat than her.

"Is there Really a village in the sky?" Ryoumo asked strapped to her chair, Fox could tell she was skeptical, the thing Fox was waiting for was Kikyo blabbering about this and that, but much to her surprise Kikyo didn't say anything. "You'll just have to wait and see Space Ninja" He said with a smirk. The jet began to count down over the intercom "Three...Two...One...BLAST OFF!" The jet pushed off, Its flames spewing out as the ship took flight. "WOOHOOO!!!" Spike screamed out like a madman as they headed for the Sky village.

Fox felt a comic sweatdrop on her brow. Their sensei was a kid, that was sure. Kiba whimpered on her shoulder, she was pretty sure kiba was quite scared. Well, she was also afraid of heights good thing she was wearing a blindfold.

*ruff ruff* Kiba ruffed at the scene. From what Fox can tell, he seems to be saying that the scenery was beautiful. Without thinking much, Fox untied her blindfold and gingerly openned her eyes, she looked down below and got a shock of her life, they were very very very up in the clouds. Which made her really really scared.

Being scared was not good for her. Being scared means that her emotions was inbalanced, right on cue she felt a scratching in the back of her mind that seemed to be pushing her conciousness back. "aaaarrrgghhh..." Fox cried out as the scratching intensified the more that she felt fear. Her fear of heights, how stupid of her to untie her blindfold and looked down, now she couldn't control her emotions and she felt the chakra of the one inside her scratching to get out.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the first time, please tell me if I'm doing this wrong:
*Infront of Hokage Building, Konoha:*
_"WHAT!?"_ yelled Scott Yamanaka.
_"You are needed in a Team, a genin has resigned as a leaf shinobi"_ said the hokage.
_"I failed the genin exams! I don't deserve to be called a shinobi, I still have my fear of death, it is to overwelming and could end up hurting me and my team too"_asserted Scott Yamanaka, while looking at the ground doubting himself.
_"What are you talking about! In the academy you accelled in creating traps and your quite smart too. Your shintenshin will become very handy within your platoon. Also if I recall you got the highest score in your stealth exams, your an ideal gennin and will become a chunnin in no time._said the hokage, while putting his sholder on Scott's sholder.
_"But, but I don't deserve it as much as others!. Apart from being smart, I was only just above majority of the class."_said Scott.
_"Your team will be well suited for you, we'll probably put you with some skilled shinobi within taijutsu."_calmed Scott down.
_I must be off, believe in yourself and you will accoplish many objectives you couldn't before._
The hokage walked off, Scott looked to the ground. Procrastinating over all the pros and cons and walked off as determined as ever!


----------



## Kuno (Jan 12, 2010)

*Konoha/Heather?*

?Seriously.  Do I look like a mother??  The red haired woman mumbled as she shifted her breasts into the corset she wore.  Looking into the mirror she sighed.  ?I get taken off missions with that hunk of a??  Heather shivered slightly as a grin spread.  ?Oh well.  Guess I don?t have much of a choice.?  She gazed at herself in the mirror and leaned forward applying her lipstick.  Afterward she gave her lips a smack and tossed the now closed applicator into the drawer and closed it with her hip.  As she walked out she let her hands smooth down the lines of her outfit.

In to the cool air she began to walk down the road musing about the genin she was going to teach and wondered if any had older brothers or about their fathers.  ?We shall see??  A slight smile graced her lips as she walked, her hips swinging seductively as she continued on.

?Morning Miss Heather!?  A shop keeper called.

?Top of the Morning to you Miss Heather!?  Another man called as he opened the door to his business.

?Hiya Miss Heather!?  Another man called earning a hard whap from his wife, he continued to watch her go as he rubbed his head.

Heather just walked giving a nod or a wave periodically.  She continued on toward the training ground.  Pulling a pack of cigarettes from her pouch she placed it in her mouth and lit the long white stick.  ?Mmmm??  She moaned softly as the first pull of the smoke stung her throat slightly.  As she arrived she leaned back against the tree.  ?I?ll give them ten minutes.  Then I am going home??  Heather mumbled as she took another drag.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

_*Iwa Team 2...*_
As her teammates attack the giant cave troll, Sparrow help's up the boy to his feet. "C'mon let's get you out of here!" 

"NO!" the boy cries in fear, trying to pull away from her. 

"It's alright...you'll be fine!" Sparrow tells him in a soothing voice. 

Suddenly the boy rips himself out of her grip and sprints away in a hurry right into the path of the giant cave Troll, now howling in a potent rage over losing it's arm, and thrashing about. 

"Darn it!" Sparrow grunts as she races after the boy. 

Just as Hakumei exhorts Honz to rush towards the cave Troll and finish it off, the Troll sweeps its remaining giant arm around across a field of Stalagmite, sending them flying like projectiles in the air. 

The boy runs right into the path of one of the jagged rock shrapnel and freezes, his eyes becoming like that of a Deer caught in the headlights. 

"NO!" Sparrow cries. 

She tackles him just before the rock spike hits and they both land on the floor in a heap. The traumatized boy whimpers in fear as Sparrow covers him protectively. "Are you alright?" she asks him while slowly getting to her knees. 

The boy nods slowly with a trembling face, and stares fixedly at Sparrow's right arm. A small but very sharp piece of rock is embedded in her forearm. Sparrow nods matter of factly, "Yeah...it's nothing!" she assures him with a smile before pulling out the jagged rock from her skin with a small grunt. 

She quickly grabs up the boy and ushers him towards her team. 

"Don't run again!" she tells him firmly.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 12, 2010)

*Vergil. Concert. Team 7, Team 10 + Kagami and Kurohara*

The concert came to a showstopping end with fireworks and a spectacular fireworks display. the crowd loved it and soon dispersed as Meguni and the rest of the band cleaned up and got ready to head to the island.

"That was rather exciting!" Megumi said barely able to contain herself, "We should do that again sometime!" she said as they went out.

Vergil spotted Blue Regard waiting. Vergil nodded formally to him and walked over.

"This trip should be quite educational for them. Certainly arkham shows the grim reality of being a criminal. In addition the research carried out there is quite fascinating, especially the new development on the collars. I heard a secret division within Konoha developed them. I had not known of this." he said as the genin walked to them, seven in total with Kurohara tagging along, interested in the research. 

The group walked to the boat having packed their things and ready for a sleep over.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*

Ukeireru, well-equipped with cigarettes and in a damn good mood because of the confrontation with the Hyuuga idiot, made his way to the training field where he was told he'd meet his sensei. Not even noticing the many stares that were thrown his way (he was used to it), he trotted down the main road with extreme confidence. He felt good. He put a new cigarette in his mouth, lit it and inhaled fiercely, then stepped out of the gate and onto the training place.

"Fuck! I could've fuckin known it!", he exclaimed as he entered the empty grass field. "What the fuck was I expecting anyway, someone fucking waiting for me?", he yelled out. But then he noticed someone. Leaning casually on a tree, a young woman was staring amused at him. "Yoh, who are ye?" he asked, a bit ashamed of his impatient bout of rage, but not all too much. There still was only one person, and that person had ignored him until now.

"Hey, answer the f-ing question" Ukeireru said, getting slightly angry again. The woman then walked foreward and exclaimed with a melodic voice, the slit in her dress revealing just too much of her legs; "I'm your new sensei, foulmouth"


----------



## Sumon (Jan 12, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha*

“At last, the big day has come”, he shouted loudly. And not without reason .Today was the day, when he will finally meet his team. Shinomori couldn’t stop thinking about it. He imagined that his team will be full of genius and will outclass him. He feared that he will fail in the first mission. He feared that his team will not accept him. However small part in him had believe, that he will find good friends, with whom he will become a great ninja ant prove to everyone, that unknown kid can become well-known ninja. “Enough, it’s almost the time”, he said to himself. Shinomori arise of his bed, put his forehead protector on forehead, looked at the mirror and said “It’s about time. There will be no way back. Now I have to hurry, otherwise sensei will think that I am scruff. But first I have to eat”.

   Kid went to the kitchen and his meal was already served. It was his favorite food – fry of fish. It looked so delicious. “Itadakimasu!“ . He took a bite out of the fish. What the hell he thought as he was spitting out. “Mom, why my fish is cold “, he asked her mom. “I already called you twenty minutes ago. Maybe next time stop playing your stupid ninja games and come when I call you.” She answered and made him angry. And why the hell she can’t maintain me, anyway, I should hurry now, he thought and left the house with an empty stomach.

   After 5 minutes, he was in the meeting place. Shinomori saw 2 persons, who were talking and smoking. “Just great, my team is full of smokers. What could be better?” He asked himself ironically. He walked near them and said: “Hi there, my name is Shinomori. What about yours?”


----------



## Chaos (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*

Ukeireru turned around when he heard footsteps approaching. Standing before him was a small boy with long dark hair. Ukeireru could see how he suddenly slowed his walk when coming in sight of him and the woman, then continuing his somehow funnily walk. Ukeireru thought it kinda resembled a dog's walk, really eager, happy and he wouldn't have been surprised to see a wagging tail following up. "So my sensei is a some milf that looks down on me and my first team mate is a little doggy?" he thought as he took in a new breath of lung-destroying substances. "The only thing that really is missing here is some bloodline obsessed clankid" he mumbled, not able to hold his frustration totally in anymore.

"Hi there, I'm Shinomori" the happy kid said, and again Ukeireru imagined a wagging tail. Ukeireru decided he would let fare of his pessimism and start Tabula Rasa with this guy, though, he already liked her better then his sensei, although she'd only spoken 5 words to him. "Oi mate", Ukeireru said, stepping towards the kid and extending his hand, blowing out the smoke until he faced Shinomori. "Mah name's Ukeireru, one of yer new team mates, and the one behind me is our sensei, she doesn't seem very talkative though", he said staring back at her. After a short silence Ukeireru exclaimed "Well... let's get this party started?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 12, 2010)

*Team 1; Spike & Ryoumo; Sky Village!*

The clouds parted to the ships design as it ripped upwards higher and higher. Spike's body felt the pressure as the ships thruttle began to lose momentum finally coming to a steady speed. The clouds were like waves crashing against the hull of the ship drifting away as it Plowed through effortlessly. "Whoa" Ryoumo said looking around, She couldn't believe her eyes. The sky looked so vast, As if another world existed. Below everything merely looked like blobs of color no longer retaining shape.

"There it is" Spike said with an eager smile. Even though he hated the events that had taken place during his Chunin days here he was always taken a back by the marvel that was sky village. Resting on the clouds as if solid ground Stood the massive village rivaling Konoha's own size. The town spread out for miles on the clouds, Boarding it's dock Team 1 got off. The streets outlined with Shops and houses, People going about their normal routines as if nothing was wrong.

The people here where accoustomed to decrease in air and thus were a bit smaller then the people back on the land. There ears where pointed and their hair was a haunting silver. "I'm starving" Spike immediately said whiffing the air that was rich with Sky Village Cusine. Heading for a nearby restaurant for a quick rest stop they dined on Sky village's finest. Air Beetles. Large Insects that roamed the sky, They where captured and hollowed out. There stomach filled with a spicy curry.

Ryoumo picked at her food unable to retain any sort of appetite by the looks of it. Spike on the other hand dogged away as if being stranded for a hundred years. "MORE PLEASE!" He ordered holding up the empty shell of the beetle. After eating they headed towards the Sky Village's Administration office however were stopped before they could reach it by a Stray kunai.

*SHNK!!*

The piece of metal stamped itself on the cloud ground. "Whose the wise guy?" Spike said looking up finding the face of a smiling Sky Ninja. 



"Ninja's of the Leaf, What are Ninjas from the Land Sea doing here?" The man asked with an effeminate voice as he flashed spike a smile. "None of your business Sky monkey" Spike retorted in his usual slouch demeanor. "What the hecks this guy thinking?!" Ryoumo thought glaring at their new sensei. 



"They look intresting sensei?" A female voice broke in sitting atop of a giant Monkey Statue with wings. Ryoumo looked at the girl, Already she had gotten on her bad side.* "HAHAA!! They don't look so tough, But can you blame them every star is little when compared to me"* A blue haired boy joined in speaking into his chain scythe as if it were a microphone.



"Dont be rude black star they're our guest" The Girl said a bit playful winking at Ryoumo who only greeted her with a deadly glare. *"HAHAA! YOUR RIGHT! A STAR AS BIG AS ME SHOULD RECIEVE THEM BETTER! YAHAHAHAH!"* The boy laughed to himself enjoying his joke a bit too much. "Who are these guys?" A third voice interrupted standing behind the leaf shinobi. "How didn't I notice them?!" Ryoumo thought, Were they're level in powers that different!?



"Hey Cat!" Lucy waved happily to her teammate. "Hey Lucy" Cat saved waving to a shop owner, The girl was blind due to her Kekkei Genkai. "I'M OVER HERE!" Lucy called out trying to get her attention.* "HAHAA!! THERES NO WAY CAT COULD MISS A BIG STAR LIKE ME!"* Black star said to himself screaming at the top of his lungs. "Our Kage's Not in at the moment so how about you play with us until then?" Lucy suggested to the Leaf Team.

"You blondie!" Ryoumo called out pointing at Lucy. "I want to fight you!" The Uchiha declared. "Fine, Sky Village rules, Two on Two. Black Star" Lucy turned to her teammate.* "YOUR SO LUCKY TO HAVE A TEAMMATE AS BIG AS ME!" *He said excited. "Fine then Fox is my partner" Ryoumo said stepping forth with the Inuzuka. "Let's go fox!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 12, 2010)

*Uchiha Shinosuke, Konoha

5 Minutes Ago at the Academy*

?Your sensei is? ahhh that glorious woman, the light of my life, the face that could launch a thousand ships, the one and only Yariman Heather. Go to the Training Grounds and there she shall be, the goddess.? The man?s eyes literally twinkled and Shin didn?t completely understand it but he didn?t like it. This man was lovesick. Shin put his finger in his throat as a sign of his disgust and headed off to the training ground.

?You have no clue how lucky you are to bask in her light you little Uchiha brat.?

?Yea, actually I'm grateful I'm grateful I'm not a giant loser like you.? Shin retorted harshly to the lovesick puppy as he walked out the door. To say the least he didn?t like how things were starting out, his Sensei was the glorious goddess and it seemed more her looks than her skill.

Now

Shin got to the training ground rather quickly and observed his surroundings, there was a group of three with two smoking. The first one he noticed was a woman who was very attractive, she had to be his Sensei based on what he had heard at the academy. The second one was a kid with a ridiculous hairstyle, he couldn?t believe how obnoxious it was, something about this trash rubbed him the wrong way right off the bat. The last member of the group seemed meek and inconsequential so he didn?t really bare him any mind. He approached the group; standing tall it was time to introduce himself.

?So this is Team 11? I have a Mohawk smoking trash, a herbivore trash, and a Sensei who doesn?t look like a real ninja at all. How did someone of the great Uchiha clan get placed with trashes such as this??


----------



## Chaos (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*

As Ukeireru was talking with Shinomori, he saw over his shoulder his third team mate making his entrance. He saw it was an Uchiha at once. He saw it was an arrogant and not all too intelligent Uchiha at once. The genericness of his black spiked hair, grey eyes and taped hands that had never seen a fight outside of the protecting academy stinged his eyes and before the kid ever came close, he hated him already. Memories from the past came back to him. Memories of Uchiha clankids acting as if the world was at an end when the only thing that had happened was the death of some stupid pet.

“So this is Team 11? I have a Mohawk smoking trash, a herbivore trash, and a Sensei who doesn’t look like a real ninja at all. How did someone of the great Uchiha clan get placed with trashes such as this?”

The arrogant posture almost made Ukeireru chuck a kunai at that pretty boy's face immediatly. The insult aimed at him almost made him storm up to the Uchiha kid and personally bite his throat out. He hold himself in check though, cuz he had thought up something that would be more fun. He walked towards the Uchiha kid, putting on a fearful face. "I'm sorry to displease you, master Uchiha" he said, promptly falling to one knee before the kid. While the Uchiha's face turned to royal confusion, Ukeireru attached a chakra string to his feet. "I look forward to working with you and shall gladly follow your lead", he followed up, slowly rising to his feet again. Then he suddenly jumped up, pulling the chakra string and jumped backwards, watching the Uchiha look even more confused, then painfully tumble backwards into the dust. Bursting out in laughing, Ukeireru turned around. "Watch yer tongue, little Uchiha kiddy, this ain't yer home and ye daddy ain't here to protect ye" he said, throwing his burned up cigarette over his shoulder at the kid. A good start, Ukeireru thought as he pulled out a new cigarette, a good start indeed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 12, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> "Watch yer tongue, little Uchiha kiddy, this ain't yer home and ye daddy ain't here to protect ye" he said, throwing his burned up cigarette over his shoulder on the kid. A good start, Ukeireru thought, a good start indeed.



"Ahhh!!" Shin fell back to the ground confused, how had he suddenly fell out of nowhere? This mohawk trash had definitely been the cause but what kind of jutsu was it? Shin then got hit in the shoulder with the boy's cigarette, and even worse than that disrespect he had made a comment about his father. Shin was incensed by the gall of this trash.

"You trash, you're going to regret that, I promise you." Shin kicked himself up from the ground, swiftly reaching into his vest and grabbing a kunai. Shin quickly throws the kunai at Ukeireru's face, and quickly rushes in after the throw with his fist raised. His intention merely get his foe off balance as he brings his fist forward to punch him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

*Mist Team 1/Land of Iron...*
Misuto heads into the village from the north side, under the cover of darkness. A perpetual sneer on his face and his right hand fingering the long handle of Tina, the giant meat cleaver sword strapped to his back, Misuto can't wait to put what he's learned to good use. In fact he rather doesn't feel like sneaking around like some rat in the darkness. Instead he opts for the more direct approach. 

He heads straight towards the first house he sees, a quaint two story log cottage, and knocks rapidly on the door. He can hear footsteps on the other end walk towards the door. 

"Who is it?" a female voice asks. 

Ooooh she sounds hot, Misuto muses. 

"Avon calling!" Misuto exclaims in a high and sweet voice. 

There's a momentary silence for several seconds and just when Misuto decides to say fuck with it and force himself in, the door swings open, revealing a buxom redheaded woman, perhaps no older then 21. She wears a red knee length silk nightgown, her eyes are a bright green, and her skin a beautiful creamy color. 

MOTHERFUCKIN JACKPOT! Misuto screams in his mind. 

"You must be cold, why don't you come and warm up?" the woman asks him in a sultry voice. "Oh that's such a big sword you have!" she adds.  

For a second Misuto is actually at a loss for words. Usually chicks like this end up screaming bloody murder the moment they lay on him, especially when he appears at their doorsteps at the dead of night. Two things come into Misuto's mind as his eyes trace the ample curves of the woman's figure. Firstly, this is probably a trap...no it definitely is a trap, and secondly, he really doesn't care. 

Misuto looks at Tina, "It's not cheatin' as long as I picture you in my mind the entire time," he mutters. 

Misuto enters the cottage, flashing his shark teeth at the woman. Suddenly something heavy from the ceiling drops down and slams onto the top of Misuto's head like a ton of bricks because it actually is a ton of bricks. About ten large and heavy granite red bricks fall off his head and onto the floor around him.  

Misuto staggers back and forth, blood tripping down his forehead "I knew it....trap," he says with a laugh. He staggers around to face the woman who now holds a heavy shovel in her grip, "But you're still going to give me a blowjob right?"  

The woman gives him a callous look before slamming the shovel into his face. 

_Ten minutes later..._
Misuto awakens in a daze on large bed, wearing nothing but his boxer shorts. His arms and hands are bound by tight iron shackles. His head hurts like hell but that's nothing new. "Hey you redheaded she demon! Where the fuck are you?" Misuto groans.

"Right here!" the woman responds. 

Misuto turns his head and sees her standing off to the side, in front of a fireplace, a red hot poker in her right hand. "I already called the Samurai. They'll be here any minute now, but I figure I'll have a bit of fun first before they get here." 

She slowly walks towards Misuto and points the poker up and down his body as if trying to select a good target. Misuto's eyes widen at the red tip of the poker which smokes with heat. He pulls furiously at the iron shaskles but they hold firm. "HEY! HEY BITCH! Where the fuck do you think you're going to stick that thing?!" he snarls. 

"Exactly where you don't want me to!" she replies with a smile.

"Well I'll be the fuckin judge of that missy!" Misuto responds with a laugh.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 12, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha*

So this is my team? Unaccountably. Sensei looks gorgeous. She doesn’t look like a ninja. She is more like a model. And she smokes? I thought people who smokes become uglier. And one of his teammate is Ukeireru. His Mohawk is huge. I wonder how much hair gel he uses. And is he genin? He looks more like a chuunin. And the last teammate is that Uchiha boy, huh? Nothing special about him, typical Uchiha kid. I hope we all will be a great team, he thought as he was extending his hand.

But suddenly, Ukeireru has made his move on Uchiha kid. “Come on guys, we are one team now. So can we act like the one? We will have to do missions together, not against each other”, said Shinomori when he tried to convince them not to fight. But since it didn’t help, he said to sensei: “Sensei, do something. They will kill each other!”


----------



## Chaos (Jan 12, 2010)

Ukeireru dodged the kunai searing for the back of his head and turned his head just in time to catch a fist full in his face. Scrambling up again, he got ready in a fighting position and kicked out. After just a few attacks and a having caught a leg in his stomach he realized that this kid was clearly superior in hand to hand fighting, and he switched to something else.

“Come on guys, we are one team now. So can we act like the one? We will have to do missions together, not against each other” Shinomori said. "I'd love to, but this guy wants to murder me!" was Ukeireru's response.

Forming a serpent seal, Ukeireru silently mouthed "Magen • Narakumi no Jutsu". He saw the Uchiha's face bleach. "Tell me what you're seeing, kid, and I just might let you out", Ukeireru said, cockyness returning.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Team 4 Mist-
> 
> The team was currently on a large boat heading towards the island. No one was saying a word, perhaps because of the tension that Maximo created. Koutetsu saw this as a time to learn a bit about his team, For whatever reason. He managed to walk over to Isane first, she seemed to be the most normal of the group and that would aid in his observations.
> 
> ...



Isane looks out across the ocean as the msit parts and shrugs her shoulder, "Yeah well life in the Mist is hard, period, for anyone who's not..." she looks over at Maximo who stands at the bow of the boat like some kind of monstrous statue, "...you know a psycho..." she finishes in a whisper. 

Ever since Arlong, and before him his father, had taken over, things in the Mist had regressed back to the old barbarous ways that existed in the days of old. The time before the Fitfh Kazekage was bloody and cruel but she reformed the Mist village and made it a place worth living in again. However, these says no one even speaks of that woman, just an old and dead memory relegated to the history books. 

Isane sighs inwardly and turns towards Koutetsu. Maybe he's not so bad she thinks. "It's alright, mistakes can happen in the heat of battle," she tells him, before patting the tightly wound bandage around her left forearm. She had been inadvertently hit by one of Koutetsu's errant Kunai, still haveing no idea that it really wasn't that inadvertent.  

"I won't be a Shinobi forever," she admits, "This isn't the life I chose." 

As she finishes speaking Isane sees the glint of land on the far horizon, no more then a speck but still visible. "Is that the island?" she exclaims.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 12, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> Ukeireru dodged the kunai searing for the back of his head and turned his head just in time to catch a fist full in his face. Scrambling up again, he got ready in a fighting position and kicked out. After just a few attacks and a having caught a leg in his stomach he realized that this kid was clearly superior in hand to hand fighting, and he switched to something else.
> 
> ?Come on guys, we are one team now. So can we act like the one? We will have to do missions together, not against each other? Shinomori said. "I'd love to, but this guy wants to murder me!" was Ukeireru's response.
> 
> Forming a serpent seal, Ukeireru silently mouthed "Magen ? Narakumi no Jutsu". He saw the Uchiha's face bleach. "Tell me what you're seeing, kid, and I just might let you out", Ukeireru said, cockyness returning.



The leaves around Shin began to spin violently and like that he was snatched from the training ground and in a forest. He saw his father... standing. He knew it was fake but alas the joy he felt in that moment was immeasurable. His father began to walk over to him but in that instant numerous amount of kunai and shuriken found a mark in his father. Shin's face whitened with a swell of sadness and fury as his father lie dead at his feet. He knew this wasn't real and he also knew he was going to kick this kid's ass even harder for trapping him in this genjutsu. He calmed himself and took a breath as he began to feel cold all over his body, he was cutting off the flow of chakra to his body. He felt nothingness and then it all came back to him as if someone had switched the light on inside him. Their was an intense heat within him and with that he let it explode out of his body at his assailant.

*"KAI!!"*

His surrounding came back into view, the herbivore trash and his sensei looking on, and the mohawk trash with a serpent seal formed. Shin smirked because now it was his turn to make this kid pay.

"You trash, you know what genjutsu that suits your obnoxious nature. After I'm done with you you'll be marveling at the greatness of the Uchiha, I promise you that. Now let me show you a real jutsu!!" Shin grinned with excitement because in his mind he was about to assert his superiority over this group of misfits. Quickly he began to seal serpent, ram, monkey, boar, horse, and then tiger. 

*"Fire Release:Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!!"*He took a deep breath in and puffed his chest outward as he brought his hand to his mouth. Almost as if he was a dragon he spat out a beautiful giant orange ball of flame towards Ukeireru. The fireball was as big as a large boulder and the heat from it was scorching the very ground as it moved in towards it's target. Shin was serious.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

*Back in Hidden Stone...*
Hatori, the Hawk Sage, details the monthly report to Ulik the Tsuchikage. Ulik sits on his giant granite chair in the great drinking hall, which also doubles as his "office." He listenis with interest as he pours himself a giant mug of ale.

"Sparrow continues to have nightmares on an almost daily basis," Hatori says, "It seems that the Gobi has made her aware of the seal that is blocking her memories. However the girl seems reticent to try and break through...

Ulik nods as he takes a giant gulp of ale and then belches loudly. He offers some to Hatori but the old Sage politely refuses. "We must find out who it was that tried to steal the Gobi from our village, and why they placed the creature inside of her, Hatori!" Ulik responds emphatically. 

"Yes I am well aware of that," Hatori responds curtly. He has been trying very hard in his sessions with Sparrow to unlock her mind, whether the girl has been aware of it or not, but has failed at every juncture so far. 

Ulik wipes his beard of ale with the back of his left hand and narrows his eyes at Hatori, "You are a master of sealing, Hatori...it still surprises me that you cannot break the barrier that is blocking her memories." 

Hatori shrugs slightly, "It is the most potent seal that I have encountered yet. Whoever crafted it must be very powerful and knowledgeable. Besides, probing too deeply into her mind could very well hurt her...and I will not allow that." 

"I still say it was Arlong! That fowl spawn of a Shark has always had his eyes on the tailed beasts!" Ulik grumbles, suddenly he slams his right fist onto the armrest of his solid granite chair, causing it to shatter into dozens of pieces. The entire drinking hall trembles slightly for a second.  

"We cannot act without evidence," Hatori says calmly. 

Ulik throws away his empty mug of ale and nods, "Yes, yes! I know, but that pointy nosed shark scum shall taste the wrath of my fists soon enough!" Quickly banishing his fantasy of bludgeoning Arlong to a pulp, Uik leans forward in his chair towards Hatori and smirks conspiratorially, "And how have the two little Jinn been getting on?" he asks Hatori. 

"You mean Sparrow and the Tomoshibi boy?" Hatori asks, raising a curious eyebrow. "Well they seem to have become fast friends. She speaks fondly of him and the Sanada girl as well, but you would have to ask Raiden about the boy." 

Ulik laughs with a gleeful smile, "Good, good, this village has much riding on the shoulders of those children. They must succeed!!" Ulik claps his giant hands, creating a small thunderclap of force, "MORE ALE!!!" he commands.  

Two ANBU appear by Ulik's chair in a whisp of speed, carrying a giant cask of beer so heavy that it takes the two of them to hold it up. Ulik of course casually grabs the cask with his massive right hand and waves it merrily in the air. 

"COME DRINK WITH ME HATORI AND LET US RAISE A TOAST TO OUR FALLEN COMRADES!!!" he bellows at the Sage happily, "YOU TWO AS WELL!!" he commands the two ANBU. 

Hatori sighs inwardly in annoyance, drinking with Ulik usually turns into an all night party involving roast boar, mountains of alcohol, and dancing girls. "My apologies but I have to er...meditate..." and suddenly he disappears in a puff of smoke. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA, HATORI YOU DAMN STRAIGHT ARROW!!!" Ulik laughs before downing the cask of ale in one sitting.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2010)

_Akira_

Honz grunted, jumping to the side as the troll slammed one arm down on the ground. He jumped upward along the arm, and while the monster was distracted, pushed his fist forward.

*"Hyaaaa!"* His thundering punch shattered the face of the troll, and the monster wavered, before falling backwards, causing a rumble along the cave walls. 

Honz pushed himself off from the rubble, grunting. The damn troll had broken a few of his bones. Akira silently made hand seals, and in a puff of smoke, Honz disappeared.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

*With Misuto...*
Misuto laughs manically, shackled to a bed in naught but his boxer shorts, as the woman slowly but surely moves the edge of the hot poker to the area that little Misuto calls home. 

"Oh yeah c'mon baby this ain't nothin!!" he sneers at her. 

The woman chuckles at what she thinks is Misuto's false bravado, "I don't think you'll be saying that when I stick this you know where!" 

Just before the woman moves in suddenly the bedroom door slams open and three Samurai dressed in fur trimmed snow white armor enter. They each carry long Samurai swords in crimson sheaths, strapped to their belts. 

"What are you doing?!" the Samurai nn the middle claims in alarm, his face covered by a helmet. 

The woman spins around in shock, "Oh no I was just um...I was..." 

"Carry on," the Samurai interjects with a laugh. "So it looks like the Mist has finally moved in for real! I doubt he's alone either!" 

The Samurai turns to his comrade on the left. "Quick go and warn the others!" he commands. 

His comrade nods and spins on his heels, striding out the door. Suddenly he stops in his tracks and gurgles. A giant meat cleaver blade emerges out of his back and he spams back and forth. 

"Where are you going friend?" a familiar voice asks from the other end of the door. 

The two other Samurai spin around to confront their attacker. "Who's ther-" 

The Samurai's eyes widen however as Misuto kicks away their impaled comrade to the floor. He waves not just one but two Tina's in each hand, and flashes them his Shark teeth. 

"WHAT?!" 

The two Samurai automatically turn around towards the bed, to confirm that they have not gone insane. Misuto still lays there, firmly shackled. He has a grin on his face going from ear to ear. Then the Samurai look back at the Misuto standing at the door, in total abject disbelief. Meanwhile the woman who was about to give Misuto her very own version of a prostate exam, quickly backs away towards the window. 

"Goddamn! You're a handsome devil!" Misuto tells his counterpart from the bed. 

"Oh yeah...you got that shit right!" the other Misuto at the door responds. They both laugh in unison, their double laughter echoing through the room. 

_Several days ago..._
"This is the water clone jutsu!" Niri hisses at her son Misuto as they both stand by the shoreline to the greate sea beyond. "Use it wisely and sparingly and it will make you a most effective killer!" 

A thought suddenly occurs to Misuto, more like an epiphany really he thinks. "Hey could I transform one of my clones into Isane and then have fun with it?" 

Niri glares at Misuto with bloodred eyes, clearly debating whether or not to severely injure him.

"What did I say?!" Misuto snarls defensively.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2010)

*Kayo/Konoha*

The gate was in sight and Kayo was walking at a steady pace to get to her goal. She had been side tracked so many times she wouldn't be the least bit surprised if she was the very last one to show up. As she walked her mind keep replaying the incident with the three Uchha kids in her mind. Now it wasn't as if Kayo regretted her actions in the latest, but the rationale thinking of Kioshi had began to rub off on her. "Would beating up those three come back to haunt me? Am I going to have to keep fighting more of them? Will I ever let Kioshi stop rubbing off on me? Were some of the question running through her mind.

Then besides those problems there was a rumor going around that one of her teammates...Taron if she remembered right. The rumor was he ran from the village and was now a missing nin. _"Pretty stupid kid if you ask me. It's not like he's that powerful to actually cause any kind of damage to something"_ She thought to herself.

*OMPF*

Kayo grunted bumping into something strudy. Her eyes slowly scaled up the tall figure to meet the smiling and rugged face of her sensei. _"I swear if I didn't know him...I couldn't picture as this fancy artist type that he is"_ She thought. "Neiko-sensei...It's been awhile. Could you answer a question for me? Is it true Taron left the village?" The Akimichi asked with a curious look on her face.

*Azumo/Minori Team 3/9*

They were all set up and ready to go as the teams waited for the signal. "Since it's offically your team's mission Azumo you'll be leading" Minori explained as she finished preping her team. Azumo flashed Minori a flirtatious smile before giving the order.

"Alright...let's move out!" Azumo yelled waving her hand as the 2 teams set out into the forest. The two teams location was The Land of Tall Grass I small place boadering the fire country. According to the report someone's been causing quite the disturbance and they were to flush'em out.

"The Land of Tall Grass...can't say I'm familar with the place" I said as I hooked my legs onto a tree branch and flipped through the air. "It's a rather small place that likes to keep to itself, but we've done business with them from time to time" Minori explained keeping her eyes on the path ahead. The rest of the trip was silent as the teams made their toward to the location.

"We're hear my...little genin" I said in a sultry voice as we landed at the entrance of the town. "It really does live up to it's name...doesn't it?" The "Tall Grass" in it's name seemed to be an understatement. The grass here couldn't be described as nothing less than lanky or something akin to a beanstalk.

"We'll...I guess it's time we set out then" .


----------



## Kenju (Jan 12, 2010)

tsundere said:


> Yume/Random Woods​
> Yume was officially screwed. Both her teammates were trapped, she was in no condition to be using any sort of genjutsu and she was going to die at the hands of a toad. The ugliest toad she had ever seen. This stupid animal was going to kill her, drip slime all over her carefully braided hair and the clothes her mother had sewn for her. She was never going to see her family again. No, scratch that. She _was_.
> 
> *"LISTEN UP, CREATURE! I don't know what the hell you are, or who you think I am, but I'll tell you right now! I'm Yume from Amegakure, and I'm going to be a legend! I'm not going to die at the hands of a filthy beast! I'll even save my stupid teammates from you, even though they left me in this mess~"*
> ...



*Takeshi Kanda*​The Toad was barely alive, but still aiming to kill Yume, "the King...must have..your hea-" Before Don could touch the unconscious girl he noticed a massive fire ball coming from the sky, "Wah, .what!?....No...no please...my King..save me!" The massive fire ball engulfed Don, believing that he had been burned to death, however it was merely genjutsu that just stopped Don until he finally died from the stab Yume gave him. Behind Don Toads lifeless body was Takeshi who released his hand sign that made the genjutsu, "Woah, that was a close one huh?" He spoke soaked more than usual from the water that was on him.

The Kanda boy knelled down and put his unconscious teammate on his back, "Can't have our smartest member dying on us can we?" With Bonehead he began trying to make their way out of the area, "Hopefully there aren't anymore guys around here like Doa." He looked around the area trying to figure where to go after the little battle seemed to have him a little confused on where they were going, "Heh, well I'm sure we can find a way out of this place eventually, right Bo?" As his usual silent self he simply nodded at his question. "Well anyways I think we should find some place to hide so Mesa-Sensei can catch up to us." He scanned around trying to find some sort of cover to wait.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2010)

*Team Iwa...*
Sparrow breathes an inward sigh of relief as Honz manages to put down the giant Golem like creature once and for all. She turns towards the frightened boy, the object of their mission, the one whom they were tasked to rescue, and helps him to his feet. 

"C'mon now, it's all over, no more monsters!" she tells him. 

I hope she adds inwardly. 

Sparrow is extremely elated and somewhat amazed to see that the boy actually survived in these caverns for so long. "I don't know how you did it but you areally are something kid! My name is Sparrow by the way. What's yours?" she asks the boy, pulling down her mask over the lower half of her face and smiling at him, trying to put him at ease. 

The boy sniffles slightly and hesitates but seems to work up the courage to speak, "Masuma...Masuma Hidecki," he says in a low voice. 

Sparrow nods her head and walks him back to the team. "Hey guys meet Masuma!" she says. 

Sparrow walks towards Akira and pats her on the shoulders, "Tell Honz thanks, and that I owe him a hug big time for what he just did," she tells the summoner with a chuckle.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2010)

_Akira_

Honz looked really hurt, but at least the troll was done for, and the boy was safe. She looked over at Sparrow with blank eyes, before sighing a bit. As she was patted on the shoulder, she felt a sudden jolt of pain, as though a large weight were placed on her body. She fell onto her knees, holding her shoulder and arm in pain. It was unbearable; what was this?

"My...my arm!" Akira took a gasp, before falling forward, blacking out. 

It had seemed Honz's injuries transfered to Akira as well. While it wasn't noticeable before, the increased bond allowed them to share even pain together.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 12, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Isane looks out across the ocean as the msit parts and shrugs her shoulder, "Yeah well life in the Mist is hard, period, for anyone who's not..." she looks over at Maximo who stands at the bow of the boat like some kind of monstrous statue, "...you know a psycho..." she finishes in a whisper.
> 
> Ever since Arlong, and before him his father, had taken over, things in the Mist had regressed back to the old barbarous ways that existed in the days of old. The time before the Fitfh Kazekage was bloody and cruel but she reformed the Mist village and made it a place worth living in again. However, these says no one even speaks of that woman, just an old and dead memory relegated to the history books.
> 
> ...




"Ah?" Koutetsu looked out at the sea. "So it is!" He chuckled. "Well, Guess talkin makes the trip go faster hmm?" He smiled at Isane and turned over to Maximo. "Hey~ Sensai~ There's land a head!" He shouts. "Nng." Maximo looks over at him and a great killing intent could be felt. "W...why... is he mad?" Koutetsu shivered, looking over at Isanae who just seems to shrug. Suddenly Koutetsu feels himself lifted a few feet off the ground.

"Do not inform me of something i already know." Koutetsu swallowed a rather large lump in his throat. "Y...you know.. I'mma jin and kinda valuable..." He laughed nervously. "I will release that shark, kill you, then seal it in someone else." Koutetsu nodded at Maximo's words, not saying another thing.

Shortly after that little event the team arrives at the island and meets the town who hired them. "W..whoa you're tall..." The mayor blinked, he was a short bald man with a white goatee and a funny tribal suit. "What's the problem." Maximo demanded. "Y...yes..." the mayor hid behind a rock. "There's a man going around the cave, it's about half a mile east of here, I think he's after our jewel, Be careful... the caves loaded with traps, it's why we don't go in there..."


With Lex Kosaname-

He'd bandaged up his hands again after his training and headed out to the town gate, he'd heard that his team finally had another mission and wasn't going to miss out on anything this time! "Alright, I got my kunai, my shuriken, some string and spare bandages." He looked through his pack and had everything he was going to need for this mission, he hoped. With that he set out of his appartment and headed for the town gate, meeting up with Agito and their Sensai rather quickly. "Hey, Long time no see." Lex waved.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 12, 2010)

*Tasuki/Akihiko -Iwagakure Team 1 remade, starts new mission-*

Mission Title: Akihiko's Rite
Rank: D
Area: Sanada Hall, Iwagakure
Description: Team 1 Iwagakure, (combination of team 1 and 2) are to help Akihiko Sanada in his travel to the world of the summons (Mamodo) The Temporary leader will be Tasuki Sanada (LvL 13), however this is just a disguise mission and the real mission is to keep an eye on the three ritual helpers once the Rite is over.​
Tasuki read the scroll that was handed to him by a messenger, he blew out a huge sigh earning him a glance from Akihiko. He grinned at his master and Akihiko just looked at him funny and walked towards the ritual hall. "I'll follow you there Akihiko-sama, i'll just drop by the main hall and fetch your new teammates to come with us"

"EEEEEEEEEEHHHHH!!!! WHAT! I'm being baby sitted by you and not only that, a whole team will be going with us? I'm Akihiko Sanada! The future leader! I'm competent enough to get a summon by myself thank you very much!" Akihiko ranted, his pride hurt again. "And what do you mean by my new teammates?"

"Well it seems that your past teammates are... not as adequate as you." Tasuki said looking for words to boost his masters ego.

"Jack may have been inadequate but Hiro was pretty okay. Well whatever, fine, i'll come with you." Akihiko said exasperatedly "What's mom and dad thinking letting people who aren't Sanada's into the household, really its...

"I didn't know you cared about that Akihiko-sama" Tasuki said looking at Akihiko with a questioning look.

"I don't, I just dont want them to come with me in my ritual. Akihiko said sourly, with that Tasuki gave a laugh.

"We'll be going first then Akihiko-sama" Gingerbread said and waved to walk away.

"Okay" Akihiko and Tasuki walked towards the main hall silently. They stopped at the hall and looked at the center, there stood a group of 4 people, their sensei and 3 genins. One of the genin's seemed to be blacked out and in pain.

"Wha... what happened here?" Tasuki said as without further ado made a series of hand seals and summoned one of his summons Mitsukake.

"Well, they were in a mission not long ago and we were sent into this mission without much time in between, seems that there's a shortage of ninja's. Unfortunately im not a medical ninja, so I decided to send the team directly here, since I'm sure someone here must have a healing summon. the jounin that was with them said.

I see... Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Mitsukake" As Tasuki said this a billow of smoke appeared and in it stood Mitsukake "the kid seems to have a broken arm Mitsukake, can you heal her?"

*"Of course I can"* Mitsukake said as he looked over at the girls arm and blew out a sigh *"This is return damage... This girl is a Sanada as well."* With that Mitsukake activated his mystical hand technique and started treating the girl. *"This is easy to heal, don't worry, its not broken just battered.*

"She's a Sanada? What Sanada would be stupid enough to get her summon that badly damages, sheesh, must be a drop out." Tasuki said roughly.

"Tasuki!" Akihiko said as he glared at him. Tasuki kept silent. The girl started stirring and openned her eyes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2010)

_Akira_

It had been a bit before her eyes would awake again. She stirred, her vision slightly blurry and offset. Next to her was some sort of creature, healing her arm. With her hearing, she heard her clan name, and something along the lines of "drop out". _Even others have gotten wind of my past..._

She closed her eyes, not wanting to face her teammates with her apparent weakness.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 13, 2010)

*Ryohei's 7 yr old Musing part 4*



migukuni said:


> *PRESENT​*
> Ryohei shook his head as he blocked his thoughts. He stepped into the swamp accumulating chakra in his feet. He ran towards the other end, running through it was more time saving than walking around it, not to mention that trackers would lose his smell because of the overwhelming smell of the swamp. It was all good, afterall he had learned this technique from his mother. After a few minutes Ryohei was now walking again in solid ground. He looked back at the swamp he had just crossed, thinking of his lost family again.



Ryohei looked up as the afternoon sun started filtering down the canopy of trees above. The sunlight was waving slightly in combination with the weak rustling of the trees above him. It was rare to see sunlight here in kirigakure, normally everything was covered in mist and there would be dangerous and bloody creatures all around. He sighed softly as he hunkered the katana on his shoulder. He has gotten used to the heavy weight of the katana, when he first lumbered out of their home, he felt that the katana was so heavy that he can barely walk with it, but now he was getting used to it. 

*FLASHBACK​*
"You can do it sonny! hahaha!" His dad's gentle rumble and booming laugh rocked the thin log that Ryohei was walking on. Ryohei pouted, he was pretty sure his dad was trying to kill him. Way up in the canopy's he can barely see anything, even the log was almost non existent. The mist was covering the treetops, he grumbled as another shake was felt in the log. It was a good thing that he can now control his chakra on his feet so that he can walk properly on the log.

"Carry this son" his father said as he threw a katana towards his son. Ryohei caught it before it fell down beside him. It was heavy.

"What is this oto-san? It's heavy." Ryohei cried out into the mist, he couldn't see his dad but he heard the low rumble of a laugh again. Ryohei looked at the long katana on his hand, it was heavy but it looked cool.

"It's your mom's so you better take care of that." His dad said "Alright your training for today is to walk on this log, 20 meters above the ground and you have to carry that katana with you."

"But oto-san this is heavy, and im scared i cant even see where the log is! What if I fall." Ryohei cried out into the mist.

"That's our heirloom ryo-kun! So do your best! You'll be inheriting that sword! So pass this test okay!" He could hear his mothers voice from below ground. "this is a test of courage ryo-kun"

Ryohei nodded to himself as he looked at the katana again and started walking in the small log again, this time with more determination to finish what he started. His parents pride and happiness was everything for him.

*PRESENT​*
Ryohei laughed crudely at the thought. His parents were dead now, his only memento of them was this heirloom sword that he was holding. No matter what happens he will continue their legacy. Whatever that legacy was, he will find it and continue with this verdict on his mind. Without further ado he continued on walking until nightfall came and the need for food came to him.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 13, 2010)

Taron Hitori; A few kilometers East of the Kumogakure border

"You there! Stop!" Taron heard the female voice yell out as he sped towards the border. Taron rolled his eyes as he stopped to observe the girl who was racing towards him.

"*How stupid..."* He muttered as he took a quick look at his surroundings. They were on a mountain path; they were surrounded by trees and 50 meters to his left, there was a sheer cliff face. There was no point running because the chuunin would probably pick him off as he fled. She was obviously faster than him.

But that was no excuse for blatantly calling out to him and alerting him to her presence.

"You are the  one known as Taron Hitori, are you not?" She said walking up to him with a cool, cocky attitude. 

"*I guess you want to take me into custody then...*" Taron muttered as he shook his head in disgust 'of being captured' as she placed handcuffs on him.

The girl obviously thought nothing of it. She should have. Even if she had read the bingo book, there wasn't much to go on... 

Taron had picked one up as of late and was strangely glad he was in the book. Although it only confirmed he had an affinity for killing... Didn't even list what he was capable of...

He laughed for hours when he first read it.

As the two walked back the way they came, the sound of a soft guitar playing in the distance was heard. *"You hear that?"* Taron said intrugued at the music. "*Sounds like the beginning of 'The Light That Blinds' by Shadows Fall. What do you reckon?"*

The girl looked down at him with a condescending look. "Does it matter?" She was about to continue when her body knelt on the ground and  her arms rose up beside her.

The boy infront of her reached down and picked the keys out of her pocket and undid the cuffs on his hand.

"*Well, it obviously matters when that particular song is my version of Demon Chain Illusion..." *He grinned as a second Taron, this one carrying a guitar entered her vision with the same insane smirk on it's face.

Then the vision portion of the Jutsu activated...


----------



## Kuno (Jan 13, 2010)

*Konoha/Heather/Team 11…*

With a sigh the jounin watched the pair.  It wasn’t until the fireball was released that she finally did anything.   With a quick hand seal two perfect clones appeared beside her then rushed at the fighting pair.  The shadow clones didn‘t stop but slammed into them completely knocking them to the ground.  Then with a quick maneuver they straddled the kids waists and pinned their hands to the ground.  “Boys will be boys…” Heather said pushing away from the tree.  She took one last drag of her cigarette before letting it fall to the ground.  With a twist of her ankle the smoke was extinguished and she moved forward.  

“Now don’t start getting pervert with my clones.”  Heather said with a laugh as she approached and waved for the last to follow her.  “Now that we are all nice and friendly, why don’t go for a bit better introductions.  Shall we?”  She genuinely smiled at them having become rather amused at their beginning amusements.  “Better yet…why don’t I explain something to you...”  The smile quickly faded from her lips and anger appeared in her eyes.  “As entertaining as that little show was, it better not happen again.”  Heather placed her hands on her hips and glared at them.  “I have absolutely no qualms in failing you at any point in time.  So when your with me you either learn to get along like nice little kids or you go back to the academy.  Understood?”


*Konoha/Tora…*

“YAY!  Party!  WOOHOO!!”  Tora exclaimed rushing over to the others.  “When are we going to go?  I’m ready to go!  Let’s go now!”  The hyperactive kid was still on her sugar rush even after dancing around the stage for the lat few hours.  “This is going to be so much fun!  My parents really wouldn’t allow me to go over to other people’s house.”  Tora looked skyward for a moment then grinned.  “TheysaidIwouldbe…um…tomuchtroubleforanyoneelsesparents!”  Her words began to rush together once more.  

Putting her arms out in front of her she looked at her arms then down the front of her.  “Damnit’sdrynow.” she sighs and looks around.  “I don’t think it would taste as good anymore.”  Her voice slowed as she got slightly depressed.  “OHWAIT!THATHELPS!”  Tora exclaims rushing away, it was only seconds a loud crashing was heard.  “SORRY!SORRY!SORRY!”  Her voice paused then it could be heard in low rushed murmur.  “Yesallofit!” another pause then.  “Thanks!”

Moments later Tora reappeared with several bags of cotton candy in all colors.  Not only that but she already had one sky blue glob hanging from her mouth.  “Wanthsom?” she said with her mouth full of the sugary substance and raising the many bags up toward the others as she climbed on the boat with her pack and sugary bed time snack.


*Konoha/Kusa…*

“I…I…”  Tereya stuttered as Lul plastered the goo on her face.  “I…I can’t b-believe you would d-do that L-lul…”  The words fell from her in disbelief before she turned toward Kodai.  “She…p-put that-t st-tuff on m-me…”  tears seemed to form into her voice as she seemed to reach for Kodai as if she wanted comfort.

At first Kodai laughed but he let that fade.  “Tereya-chan?  You okay?  Lul was just being funny…”  True concern was in his voice as he moved forward.  

Before Kodai could get to Tereya she reached over the side and grabbed huge handfuls of the stuff and grinned at the boy.  He tried to stifle his laughter as Tereya turned throwing the pudding at Lul and hitting her in the face and chest.  Both Tereya and Kodai burst out with laughter as Lul looked down at herself.  

“Alright.  This means war!”  Lul yelled rushing for the tank.

The three began to plaster each other with the pudding, though being only ninja in training their aim wasn’t perfect and other people were hit in the process.  And, being splattered with butterscotch pudding isn’t anyone’s joy (except maybe Tora’s) so they began to throw it at the trio.  Of course they missed and brought others into the mix.  Eventually it almost became a butterscotch pudding riot as everyone threw the goo and laughed at each other.


*AA/Poison Ivy…*

Laying on her bed for awhile, Ivy thought about the doctor and the arrogant man that had just left.  She rolled to her side and reached out, once again stroking the lacy leaves of the fern.  “It won’t be long now my babies…” Ivy whispered as the rust colored spores again landed lightly on her fingers.  After her fingers were nicely coated she closed her hand and thought for a moment before closing her eyes.  For a time she just laid there as if she had fallen fast asleep.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 13, 2010)

*Prince Nara drops by kotaro's*



migukuni said:


> Mission Title: The Musician's Plea
> Rank: D
> Area: The Land of Instruments, Wind Country
> Description: Team Suna has been assigned to travel to the land of instuments a place made famous and credited as the birthplace of music within the ninja world. Team Suna is to report to the famous Musician "Cherry" and find his lost cat before dawn as he is to return to touring afterwards.​
> Prince sighed again, he wasn't able to have much fun in the Konoha Festival mainly because some konoha genin decided to run off. He silently walked over to the rendezvouz point... Atleast he would see Harei again, he smiled at that thought.



Prince pouted his lips as he shuffled out into the rendezvouz point. Now that he thought about it they weren't told what time they were gonna meet. He stayed in the rendezvouz point for a few minutes and finally getting bored he stood up and walked away. Maybe he'll just come back later or check out if the mission was still available.

He walked over to his friends house, Kotaro. "Oya! Kotaro are you here?" Prince shouted out from the kid's home. A shuffle and a loud banging from the inside then a crash later, a handsome young guy with black hair openned the door. The guy had doggish/wolfish ears and tails, he was from the Jyuusei clan. A clan that specializes on animal transformations, because of his father and mother's overuse of animal transformations, he became like that.

"Whatcha doing here Mr. Royal Pain in the Ass" Kotaro growled out as he saw his friend Prince in the doorway "We'll be leaving for oto today. You better not be a pain to the last minute."

"Do you really have to be a punk around me?" Prince said scratching his head. Kotaro was his friend and the guy was a total roughy. He was kind and all but he was too rough on the outside. "Well, i actually just dropped by to say goodbye before you leave for oto and before i leave for my mission."

"Sigh, sheesh, whatever... bye bye, so now shooo." Kotaro sighed out and shooed Prince out "We'll see each other again im sure so dont be all mopy when im not around, and good luck on your infatuation with that Harei guy, don't get yourself killed alright?"

"hahaha! alright alright." Prince said laughing


----------



## migukuni (Jan 13, 2010)

*Shuuhei in the ship towards kiri*



migukuni said:


> When the small boat was out of the blazing fire. Shuuhei quickly looked around to find a boat that was going to kiri, luckily there was one, around 1 km away from him. He quickly used kamaitachi no jutsu to move the small boat into the general direction, then afterwards when he was a bit closer, he jumped off the boat and ran towards the direction of the ship. Around 30m away from the ship, just before he reached the waves caused by the ship he swam underwater. When he touched the ship, he used Camouflage Concealment technique to hide himself in one of the lower cabin's. He used up a lot of Chakra in all that he did, so he decided to rest all the way to kiri.



Shuuhei slept peacefully inside the ship, he rolled over in his sleep. He yawned as he started waking up. Shuuhei groggily stood up and scratched his groin, he had a hard on fucking shit. Shuuhei rummaged through the baggage's, he found a shirt with a hoodie and a bunch of apples. He stood up and tried on the hoodie, he rummaged more for a pairing pants but unfortunately he wasn't able to find any. Shuuhei snatched a dozen apples and put it inside a bag, he changed from his wet clothes and strapped his katana on his back with the bag.

Shuuhei walked out of the cabin with a assured stride on his steps. He weaved over people pickpocketing their wallets easily. He was taught about this since he started being a pirate and the people in this ship seems rather amiable and defenseless. They must really feel secured in this ship. Shuuhei went out to the ship's side and looked at the horizon. He can already see Kirigakure, they were close, they'd probably arrive in 2 hours.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 13, 2010)

*Fox and Ryoumo?*



migukuni said:


> Being scared was not good for her. Being scared means that her emotions was inbalanced, right on cue she felt a scratching in the back of her mind that seemed to be pushing her conciousness back. "aaaarrrgghhh..." Fox cried out as the scratching intensified the more that she felt fear. Her fear of heights, how stupid of her to untie her blindfold and looked down, now she couldn't control her emotions and she felt the chakra of the one inside her scratching to get out.





Rakiyo said:


> *Team 1; Spike & Ryoumo; Sky Village!*
> 
> "You blondie!" Ryoumo called out pointing at Lucy. "I want to fight you!" The Uchiha declared. "Fine, Sky Village rules, Two on Two. Black Star" Lucy turned to her teammate.* "YOUR SO LUCKY TO HAVE A TEAMMATE AS BIG AS ME!" *He said excited. "Fine then Fox is my partner" Ryoumo said stepping forth with the Inuzuka. "Let's go fox!"



Before the kyuubi could rampage inside her, Kiba covered Fox's eyes with the blindfold again. With the scenery of heights covered from her eyes Fox was able to breathe out a sigh of relief, the scratching and the heat of the unfamiliar chakra started to dwindle away and receded. Finally the long ride was over and with it the unfamiliar chakra, Fox and the other's got out of the ship, with Fox a little bit more eager than the others.

Their sensei was hungry and they decided to eat at a local restaurant. Fox noticed that the city smelt clean. Spike-sensei chose a nearby restaurant and when they entered Fox's nose stung by the smell of spices inside. A few seconds after and she got used to the smell, they sat down and food was delivered to them. Without knowing what it was, the only thing Fox knew was that the food smelt good but since she was still wearing her blindfold she didn't see what it was, which was a good thing.

Later on they started going to the administration building, but a kunai stopped their tracks. A few exchange of words was exchanged and Fox noticed that another person was near them. Fox kept silent and just decided to wait and watch what would happen. From what she could tell there was three people above and one person that was behind them. More words was exchanged and it seemed that Ryoumo didn't notice the fourth person behind them.

"You blondie!" Ryoumo called out pointing at Lucy. "I want to fight you!" The Uchiha declared. "Fine, Sky Village rules, Two on Two. Black Star" Lucy turned to her teammate.* "YOUR SO LUCKY TO HAVE A TEAMMATE AS BIG AS ME!" *He said excited. "Fine then Fox is my partner" Ryoumo said stepping forth with the Inuzuka. "Let's go fox!"

Fox sweat dropped as Ryoumo called her out, she was a pacifist, she doesn't fight when the situation doesn't need one. "Uhmmm... no i don't think so Ryoumo-san, i don't like fighting...."

"what do you mean you don't want to fight?" The Uchiha screamed at her "This is a mission and they can't just look down on us!"

The Uchiha was ranting already and Fox sweat dropped some more, she wanted to say that let kikyo fight, but it wasnt in her nature to push someone to fight either. Fox sighed and gave up, well Ryoumo was her teammate and it was rare for the Uchiha to rely on someone, normally she would take the two of them on her own.

"Alright, alright already, I'll fight with you." Fox sighed out as she stepped forward, her stance completely changing. Her slouched back straightened up and she pulled down her blindfold to her neck and looked at the blond girl lucy and the loud mouthed guy Blackstar. Kiba positioned himself on the floor, ready to help out if his master needs it. 

"Alright let's do this Fox" The Uchiha said seemingly pumped up to take down the two Sky genin's.

"Shall we fight together or pick-a-victim?" Fox asked as a foreign feeling rose up inside her again.

[OOC: so what's their stats?]


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*

Ukeireru was had just barely avoided the fireball when suddenly his sensei rushed in and shouldered him to the ground. Only when sensei did "poof", he got that it was a clone. He'd been blinded with rage, not because of the original offense (he'd expected nothing less from a pile of Uchiha dung) but because the guy had attacked with lethal moves. He'd already had this feeling when the kunai launched at his head, but he'd brushed it off as a distraction because kunais never hit anything. The fireball, however, had been something totally different. This guy wasn't just an Uchiha, he was a retarded enraged-within-two-seconds Uchiha. 

“Now don’t start getting pervert with my clones.” the sensei, who still hadn't even told her name, said. It was then that Ukeireru saw that the Uchiha kid had similarly been pinned down by a clone. He saw the Uchiha eyeing him with pure rage. He responded by putting a look on his face that didn't try to hide how much he looked down on this little piece of shit. Shinomori, the puppy nin, stood behind sensei, a bit shaky and looking quite unhappy about his new team. “Now that we are all nice and friendly, why don’t go for a bit better introductions. Shall we?” the sensei said. What a fucking bitch, thought Ukeireru, first doing nothing, then stopping the fight with some kind of "LOL YOU SUCK" attitude and then making a lame joke. “Better yet…why don’t I explain something to you...”  Ukeireru got to his feet and pulled out a new cigarette, never taking his eyes off the Uchiha, staring at him intently, letting there be no mistake that they'd finish this once, and that on that place, that time, the Uchiha kid would bite the dust so hard that he'd run crying to his father. If he could still run. Or crawl, even. So intent was he on showing this to the Uchiha, that he totally missed the change in attitude that his sensei portrayed. “As entertaining as that little show was, it better not happen again.” Ukeireru suddenly heard the melodic voice, but now showing definite signs of aggression behind him speak. Taking his eyes of the Uchiha with a last devastating glare, he looked back at his sensei. The woman looked angry indeed. He lit his cigarette. He wouldn't give this bitch the pleasure to see that he was quite shaken. “I have absolutely no qualms in failing you at any point in time. So when your with me you either learn to get along like nice little kids or you go back to the academy. Understood?” Ukeireru regained his posture. He'd seen this kind of people before. All bluster, no action. Until he looked in her eyes. Her eyes were raging, were destroying both him and the Uchiha kid on the spot. Ukeireru made a decision. He stepped towards the Uchiha. "I'm sorry for earlier" he said, "you pissed me off with your initial greeting". He extended his hand, not so accidentally puffing out smoke in the kid's face. "Kaosuwo Ukeireru, nice to meet you" Inhaling deeply once again, he looked in the Uchiha's surprised face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Shin looked on as Ukeireru just barely dodged his first fireball, quickly he began to seal for one last fireball that his fellow genin probably would not have been lucky enough to dodge a second time around. As he got to the third seal he was knocked to the ground by an unknown assailant and before he could even react his Sensei was on top of him. This woman completely got the drop on him, he knew she was a Jounin but her appearance and demeanor had led Shin to doubt her skills. She had moved with such swiftness and such precision Shin was actually impressed by this women. However his admiration was overridden by hatred as he looked around for the Mohawk trash who was similarly pinned down. Shin shot him a glare of pure killer intent, this kid had tried to embarrass him, launched the first physical blow, and above all disrespected his father. Shin was going to get this kid back.

“Now don’t start getting pervert with my clones.” He turned his gaze from the trash and looked at his sensei, her breast were pretty much in his face and his face became crimson. He quickly returned his gaze back at his foe, the mohawk trash. The clone dissipated and Shin kicked himself back up promptly.

“Now that we are all nice and friendly, why don’t go for a bit better introductions. Shall we?Better yet…why don’t I explain something to you. As entertaining as that little show was, it better not happen again.“I have absolutely no qualms in failing you at any point in time. So when your with me you either learn to get along like nice little kids or you go back to the academy. Understood?” Shin had to question this woman's rationale, she had let them go until he used an actual offensive jutsu. If she really had a problem she should have done something from the beginning, but he knew this women was business. Her brash and arrogant demeanor belied a seriously capable ninja who should not be taken lightly. She didn't take her eyes off of either boy as she spoke and Shin returned her gaze, he would give this woman her comeuppance by surpassing her shortly. He simply nodded when she was done, but then the mohawk trash stepped towards the him. 

"I'm sorry for earlier" he said, "you pissed me off with your initial greeting". He extended his hand, not so accidentally puffing out smoke in Shin's face. Shin's face became stern and he clenched his fist as  "Kaosuwo Ukeireru, nice to meet you" Inhaling deeply once again, he looked in the Uchiha's surprised face.

"Listen and listen good mohawk trash, a handshake is meant for two people to not only greet but as a show of respect. I don't respect trash and you are trash. I am quite regrettably your teammate and that is lucky for you because from what I can tell you have no combat ability whatsoever. Had we not been interrupted I would have buried you mohawk trash. Since I will probably have to save your ass on a regular basis I'll tell you my name so you know who to thank. Uchiha Shinosuke otherwise known as Shin." Shin smirked at Ukeireru, the kind of smirk that you want to knock right off of someone's face. Shin didn't like this kid but he was stuck with him and while he was he would make his life a living hell.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2010)

*Konoha docks/Arkham Asylum Dante*

Kagami looked at the cotton candy and smiled to herself. She knew where the liquor cabinet was and could easily get to it. She wondered what Tora would be like drunk. Megumi turned and noticed THAT look in Kagami’s eyes. ‘not good...’ she thought. They all climbed into the boat, with Kurohara having a conversation with Grizzly

“I’ve always been curious about what dog food tastes like but have never got around to tasting it. Nutritionally it looks excellent.”

The set off towards Arkham, the moonlight illuminating the way

Dante stood at the edge of the island to greet Kagami. Normally he wouldn’t but he was worried thanks to the Joker’s comments. He knew from past experience that there is always a method behind his madness. He sometimes wondered if he was insane at all, but then the way he killed people was something only someone with a derangement could do.

“Hey Dad!” Kagami got off the boat and ran into his arms.

“Hey kid,” he smiled, happy that she wasn’t too old to hug her dad, “So you brought a few friends with you huh? Hey, this’ll be a blast! Hey Verg, thanks for looking out for her and Blue is that you, you crazy midget! I ain’t seen you since the chuunin exams and we kicked those Kumo nins ass. Ah good times.”

They walked towards the asylum.

“Yeah I got a kick ass cinema hall here! Me and dad watch the latest movies and stuff. Cos a lot of the guards are here 24/7 they built it, plus a swimming pool with a kick ass water slide and we got it all to ourselves tonight! Hey Uncle Vergil can you make those water jets! He’s got the coolest water jutsu and he flings you around in the jets. So much fuuuun!”

Vergil nodded much to Kagami’s delight. As they were making their way to their house, a huge metal electrified wall came up around the outer edge of the island to prevent escape and the alarm started ringing. 

“Oh shit...” Dante said as he looked towards the intensive treatment ward. “Vergil, Blue, this may get messy. Girls, get in the house and...”

“No fucking way dad! We’re shinobi too! We can help!” Kagami said stomping her foot down

“Are you mad, if the Joker gets hold of you, you have no idea what that man is capable of!”

“I’m not going after the Joker, how about the minimal security guys. They’re just run of the mill thugs. We can do that in our sleep!” Kagami argued

Dante thought for a second. The inmates should still be in their cells, even if they weren’t, there was only a handful of shinobi in there that could pose a problem “Fine, but Blue’s going with you.  Vergil, you’re coming with me. We have to get to the tower and call for reinforcements.”

Kagami nodded. “Right team we..”
Blue looked at Kagami with a raised eyebrow. "Fine fine, you  be leader..."

*Arkham Asylum*

“How are you even gonna break out?” Two face said flipping his coin. The question came about as the Joker spoke about  his desire to kill all the guards

“Haha the doc is just going to let me out, you know, for good behaviour!” Joker said lying in his bed with his arms behind his head

“You killed a guard  just 2 months ago. You did something to the chief psychiatrist didn’t you” Two face said piercingly

“Oh nothing gets by you two does it. OK you forced the confession outta me!” The joker said, it was common knowledge that Harvey used to be the premier interrogator in his village. Even by the interrogators standards he was deemed brutal. “Over the last few months I’ve been making full use of my therapy time. We have our own shrinks but only a few of us get the head chief, grand oompa shrink. I’m one of the lucky contestants. You must have noticed that he’s been a little shaken and stirred recently. Not shaving, hair a little dishevelled, dark rings round his eyes. Now a magician never reveals all his tricks but let’s just say I’ve using some of the blue magic stuff swirling around my innards.”

“Impossible, you can’t use chakra, not with these collars. We use any jutsu and we go down to 0 and that’s the end of us.”

“That’s where you’re wrong Harvey boy! The collars allow 5% of your chakra so you can live and respond to certain treatments. They keep us alive with that 5%. I have an...ability that no-one knows about and is passive.  All I need is to touch them once and I did that oh, 2 months ago.”

“When the guard was killed. So what, you control them?” Harvey pressed

“Hah! I’m not telling, but I will say I’ve been planting subliminal messages within my little sessions with him and if I’m hearing those footsteps correctly, it sure sounds like a man who’s sleep walking, with a bunch of keys by his side.” Joker said leaping up from his bed and doing some stretches

Sure enough the chief psychiatrist came walking down the corridor. The cameras were on him but certainly nothing untoward, he often came to check on their sleeping habits.  He opened the Joker’s cell door in a hypnotic trance. Joker pounced on him, forcibly opening his mouth and, digging in his nails into the man’s tongue and ripping it out of his throat with inhuman strength. Joker took  the collar key around his neck and feeling for the keyslot to restore all the chakra back to the person, which had been put in as a safety measure. Another brilliant invention thanks to the Konoha Root. He unlocked it and felt the chakra building back up in his body. 

“HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! What’s wrong? Clown got your tongue! Hahahaha!” he ran and unlocked three cells. Killer croc, Clayface and Poison Ivy. Three of the powerhouses, the ones that could cause the most amount of violence. He looked at the pirate and figured what the hell and released him too. The collars had been unlocked. “First thing’s first, get to the control tower and get all our guests out. Awfully rude to let our guests stay in like that.”

“What about Dante? I wanna tear that idiot up to pieces.” Croc said 

“Don’t we all Crocky, don’t we all? Nope he’ll probably be all the way on the other side of the island. By the time he gets here, we’ll be control” the laugh was different this time, starting deeper and building up into a truly manic laugh.

The alarm had sounded as about 30 guards came running at them, just beyond them was the control tower. Ivy’s little friend probably had stopped them from releasing the deadliest trap, like the electrified floor and the Earth dome prison.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2010)

> "Listen and listen good mohawk trash, a handshake is meant for two people to not only greet but as a show of respect. I don't respect trash and you are trash. I am quite regrettably your teammate and that is lucky for you because from what I can tell you have no combat ability whatsoever. Had we not been interrupted I would have buried you mohawk trash. Since I will probably have to save your ass on a regular basis I'll tell you my name so you know who to thank. Uchiha Shinosuke otherwise known as Shin."



Ukeireru pulled his hand back in and burst out in laughter. He couldn't keep it from getting out, he almost fell to the ground laughing. This Uchiha was really one of the dumbest kids in the whole goddamn world. Had that kid really thought he was being genuine? This Uchiha just pissed off a jounin, his sensei, for fucks sake, and two seconds later, he pisses her of yet again? He must be the dumbest guy genin, academy student or whatever Ukeireru had ever met. Regaining his posture, but with a huge grin still on his face, he faced Shinosuke again. "Listen hardcore boy, I ain't gunna fight y'anymore today, but just know, in the fucking twenty secs you were busy breaking my little illusion, I could've walked up to ye and stabbed ye to death over ten times", he said, snickering. "If ye don't know the effing difference between a fight and a battle, I hope we don't get any capture or rescue missions" He didn't continue for the sake of the team, and because he saw Shinosuke was again on the brink of unleashing a fireball. "And I'm surry mate, but the other guy is called Shin orready. I'll just call ye Uchiha, if ye don't mind" he couldn't stop himself to add. "So ye don't ferget what clan yer from when anything scary's going un." The sensei eyed him fiercely, but he was enjoying himself far too much to care. Inside, he knew the Uchiha had probably done something stupid as make a clan-honor-bound pledge to take him down. He wondered how his stupid sense of superiority and honor would fare in the real world. Not too good, he knew. He'd already seen the real world. Not so for the rich brat standing behind him now. He'd show the kid some shit, he thought, he'd show him how fucked the world could become if shit happened. And he wouldn't try to stop the shit. No fucking way he'd stop the shit. Quite the contrary, he'd bring in shit. Real shit. "Surry for the mess, Shin" he said to Shinomori, "must've been one hell of a first impression"


----------



## Sumon (Jan 13, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha*

They got owned by a kage bunshin, what a shame. “Now don’t start getting pervert with my clones.” And what a poor joke. Does she even know how jokes sound? He thought laughing and started analyzing his teammates from their fight. They both are enraged if they get pissed, so it would be easier for me to trick them. Ukeireru doesn’t look like very strong. He sucks at taijutsu, genjutsu, and doesn’t have any ninjutsu techniques. He is only good at dodging, so if I would trap him in my genjutsu then I could easily beat him. The problem is that Uchiha boy. He’s not bad at canceling genjutsu and has pretty powerful jutsu. If I would trick him with bunshin or kage shuriken then maybe I would beat him too. I just need not to go to hand-to-hand combat with both of them. So now I have to watch them closely and not to show all my cards. And I should avoid any trouble with them. So it’s settled. I will act like a powerless shinobi.

"Surry for the mess, Shin. Must've been one hell of a first impression". "Do what you want to do. As long as you don’t include me into your business, I’m okay." 

“Now that we are all nice and friendly, why don’t go for a bit better introductions. Shall we?Better yet…why don’t I explain something to you. As entertaining as that little show was, it better not happen again.“I have absolutely no qualms in failing you at any point in time. So when your with me you either learn to get along like nice little kids or you go back to the academy. Understood?” “Yeah, whatever. I will start then. So as I said, my name is Shinomori. My goal in life is to become a great shinobi like Second Hokage was and to be able to use water jutsus in such a high level like him. I also know that missions require high risk and I am ready to risk my life to complete them and to fulfill my goal”


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2010)

Sumon said:


> "Surry for the mess, Shin. Must've been one hell of a first impression". "Do what you want to do. As long as you don?t include me into your business, I?m okay."



"Y'okay, mate, I can live with that", Ukeireru replied and he turned away from Shinomori. He brought his hand up to see if his mohawk was still standing straight. I might've judged that guy wrong, he thought. He seemed to be calculating and analyzing and shit. Ah, whatever, I won't mind if he turns out to be kage level to save my arse. When he got back out of his thoughts, Shinomori was talking.



> ?Yeah, whatever. I will start then. So as I said, my name is Shinomori. My goal in life is to become a great shinobi like Second Hokage was and to be able to use water jutsus in such a high level like him. I also know that missions require high risk and I am ready to risk my life to complete them and to fulfill my goal?



Since that fight, he surely had got a different attitude, Ukeireru thought. He's getting more serious I guess, or he's figuring that he has to act a little more tough in a team like this. Severely hoping it was the first option, Ukeireru lit a new cigarette. "Oi, then I guess I'll explain to ya guys who I am. Kaosuwo Ukeireru. I got no shiny effin idols or great good goals, I'm in this primarily fer the money. Ye see, some people here might not be able to imagine it, but not everyone is born in a family that can easily support itself and has a lut of money. Mah fam needs the money and this is a good way to raise it. Secondary reason is for the fun and adventure. I'd be wasting me fucken life with trying to dig up cash from a second-rate food store. Here I might die, but it'll be exciting at the very least and I dunno what life's worth anyway." Ukeireru said, his eyes drifting away to far away lands. "I ain't got no honor to protect and ain't got no reason to proof mahself to anyone, and I like it that way." He concluded, looking around the circle. Shinomori looked interested (or was pretending to be interested), sensei was without any doubt uninterested and Shinosuke still only looked angry. God, what the fuck have I ended up in, was Ukeireru's only thought.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2010)

The mohawk trash still wanted to talk big after the fight. Shin really didn't like this kid, he was going end up kicking his ass but at the moment that probably wasn't an option. His sensei wouldn't allow it but the minute he was given a chance he was going to break this kid in half with his fist. Shin hated genjutsu, he found it filthy because it required the caster to use tricks instead of strength. Luckily Shin could see through the tricks and he kicked himself for not breaking out sooner so he could've gotten more hits in on Ukeireru, but at the same time he learned something important. His teammate either had no killing intent or he had a clear head when it came to fighting because their was really no excuse for at least striking Shin when he was trapped. Shin was only sure of one thing he didn't like Ukeireru especially the derogatory way he referred to him as Uchiha.



Sumon said:


> [?Yeah, whatever. I will start then. So as I said, my name is Shinomori. My goal in life is to become a great shinobi like Second Hokage was and to be able to use water jutsus in such a high level like him. I also know that missions require high risk and I am ready to risk my life to complete them and to fulfill my goal?



Hmm...Shin didn't like the look of Shinomori but he had a begrudging respect for him considering his lofty goal. Being half the ninja the Second was would be a heck of an accomplishment especially for this herbivore trash. He also liked the fact that Shinomori was analyzing him and Ukeireru, he had watched them both somewhat intently throughout the fight and Shin could only wonder what was going through the third boy's head in regards to himself and the mohawk trash. Speaking of which it was mohawk trash's turn to say a little about himself.



ChaosWeaver said:


> ""Oi, then I guess I'll explain to ya guys who I am. Kaosuwo Ukeireru. I got no shiny effin idols or great good goals, I'm in this primarily fer the money. Ye see, some people here might not be able to imagine it, but not everyone is born in a family that can easily support itself and has a lut of money. Mah fam needs the money and this is a good way to raise it. Secondary reason is for the fun and adventure. I'd be wasting me fucken life with trying to dig up cash from a second-rate food store. Here I might die, but it'll be exciting at the very least and I dunno what life's worth anyway." Ukeireru said, his eyes drifting away to far away lands. "I ain't got no honor to protect and ain't got no reason to proof mahself to anyone, and I like it that way." He concluded, looking around the circle. Shinomori looked interested (or was pretending to be interested), sensei was without any doubt uninterested and Shinosuke still only looked angry. God, what the fuck have I ended up in, was Ukeireru's only thought.



So mohawk trash admittedly had no goals, no one he looked up to, and most importantly no honor. He was here for money and as an escape from a life that sounded like a dead end. Shin couldn't help but feel a little angry, this kid wasn't fit to breathe his air or be a ninja especially if he had no honor and money was his primary reason for being one. It was an insult to Shin and his goals.

"Hmmm... so the mohawk trash wasn't raised by wolves? He has no honor either huh? I'm not surprised trash is trash after all." Shin couldn't help but grin from ear to ear as he continued to taunt Ukeireru. He then looked at Shinomori.

"So herbivore you not only have a little backbone but you have something that you're aiming for. You may not be complete trash after all. Any way I am Uchiha Shinosuke and simply put by birthright I'm better than commoners such as yourselves. My goal is to go down as one of the greatest Uchiha that Konoha has ever seen. If there are any walls blocking me from my dream I will smash them down with everything that I am."


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2010)

SoulTaker540 said:


> "Hmmm... so the mohawk trash wasn't raised by wolves? He has no honor either huh? I'm not surprised trash is trash after all." Shin couldn't help but grin from ear to ear as he continued to taunt Ukeireru. He then looked at Shinomori.



Ukeireru yawned loudly while Shinosuke continued his insults. This Uchiha didn't even have creativity or humor, he thought, it's the worst kind of person he'd ever think of. The way he kept calling everyone trash started to annoy Ukeireru. Not because of the insult, there were lots of people who called him worse names, but because it was so damn... boring. This guy was so stereotypical, he couldn't believe this kind of Uchiha's, confirming all of the prejudices ever made against Uchiha's existed.



> "So herbivore you not only have a little backbone but you have something that you're aiming for. You may not be complete trash after all. Any way I am Uchiha Shinosuke and simply put by birthright I'm better than commoners such as yourselves. My goal is to go down as one of the greatest Uchiha that Konoha has ever seen. If there are any walls blocking me from my dream I will smash them down with everything that I am."



Gah... It was all so expected Ukeireru almost screamed out simply by frustration of the Uchiha's lack of anything that went beyond a racist rich kid who thought too much of himself. Calling Shinomori a herbivore, the guy got some guts. Especially considering that Ukeireru was the only vegetarian in close vicinity. 'I'm better then commoners such as yourself', once again plain Uchiha-ness strikes. Even Sasuke would think you arrogant and clan-obsessed, Ukeireru thought, referring to Shinosuke's proclaimed forefather. One of the greatest Uchiha's Konoha had ever seen. Wouldn't be too hard an assignment, Ukeireru thought, just be social or something. Shinosuke wasn't going the right direction for that though. 'If there are any walls', Shinosuke continued. I fully intend to be a wall, Ukeireru thought, a huge, strong and unsurpassed wall you will just break your fucking face on. "Oi, sensei... now that we've been trough the honors and shit, why don't you just introduce yourself and we get on a mission or something", Ukeireru said, tired of the Uchiha's babbling.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 13, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha
*
"So herbivore you not only have a little backbone but you have something that you're aiming for. You may not be complete trash after all. Any way I am Uchiha Shinosuke and simply put by birthright I'm better than commoners such as yourselves. My goal is to go down as one of the greatest Uchiha that Konoha has ever seen. If there are any walls blocking me from my dream I will smash them down with everything that I am.""Uchiha Shinosuke you said?" Shinomori asked with a smile in his face. “Let me give you advice, UCHIHA Shinosuke.” Said to Shinosuke with serious face emphasizing Uchiha and continued: “Nobody gives a shit about your so-loving name. Maybe first you prove something in the battlefield before raising yourself as the best. And you can love me or hate me. And you can call me by names, if you will feel better. It’s up to you. I don't give a shit.” Shinomori now was zestful. He didn’t even care about teamwork anymore. For him it has become competition, which he wanted to win. 

"Oi, sensei... now that we've been trough the honors and shit, why don't you just introduce yourself and we get on a mission or something" He agreed to Ukeireru’s words and added: “Yeah, let’s do the damn mission.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2010)

Land  of Iron- West side of the town-

?Hey, there?s news an invader?s come in through the north! Be on the look out for anyone suspicious over here!? One of the men shouts to the other samurai in the area. ?What?? They all reply. ?Yeah, some crazy guys going around with two big swords slashing everyone in sight!? They all shake their heads. ?Should we go to help them?? A samurai with a rather ornate katana asks. ?No, we?ll stay here and guard our post. They might try and come in from this side too!? The men nod and rush off to their locations, the samurai with the ornate katana stands where he was. 

?God damn it Misuto.? Inside the samurai helmet was Shou. ?I actually made a plan this time too!? He grumbled, His plan was mostly just kill the samurai, take his outfit and then, figure out something from there. ?Now everything?s all screwed up.? To his right was the Katana his father made him and his left was a rather nice, golden katana he?d taken from the samurai. ?It?s kinda nice, but it?s a bit too flashy for me.? Shou thought, looking over the blade. ?I?ll kill Misuto when I see him next, for now it?s time to initiate plan C.? 

Shou begins to walk away from his ?Post? and head towards his target. ?OI! OI!? A samurai shouts at him. ?What are you doing? You heard the captain; we?re to remain at out posts.? Shou sighed, plan C had already failed, plan D! ?DIE!? Shou stabs the man in the neck with his katana. ?Ok, Plan ?Pretend I have to go to the bathroom and sneak into the building.? failed, time for plan, ?Kill everyone.? He rubbed his chin. ?Why wasn?t that plan A?.?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2010)

Sumon said:


> [/COLOR]"Uchiha Shinosuke you said?" Shinomori asked with a smile in his face. ?Let me give you advice, UCHIHA Shinosuke.? Said to Shinosuke with serious face emphasizing Uchiha and continued: ?Nobody gives a shit about your so-loving name. Maybe first you prove something in the battlefield before raising yourself as the best. And you can love me or hate me. And you can call me by names, if you will feel better. It?s up to you. I don't give a shit.? Shinomori now was zestful. He didn?t even care about teamwork anymore. For him it has become competition, which he wanted to win.
> 
> "Oi, sensei... now that we've been trough the honors and shit, why don't you just introduce yourself and we get on a mission or something" He agreed to Ukeireru?s words and added: ?Yeah, let?s do the damn mission.?



"Hahahaha!!! The little herbivore is a feisty one isn't he!?! The one who has something to prove is you little herbivore. You've seen what me and the mohawk trash can do." Shin pointed at Ukeireru to add extra emphasis to his statement. 

"We have no clue about you, your scrawny appearance leaves a lot to be desired. Then again Sensei didn't look like much and... well let's get the show on the road it'll be interesting seeing if I have to play hero to the mohawk trash and the herbivore as well." Shin couldn't help but feel superior to his new teammates, he felt like he could definitely beat Ukeireru if it came down to it. And he felt even better when it came to the herbivore, Shinimori, he took a look at him and was not impressed. Shin was one of the biggest kids his age at the academy and was built very well. Shinimori was small and scrawny, he had to be one of the smallest kids at the academy in Shin's mind. Still he had said it before their Sensei didn't look like much and she dispatched of him quickly with a Kage Bunshin. He gave Shinimori one more once over, and his body language was a lot more confident at first as if he was ready to go into battle, no he wanted to compete. Shin had insulted both boys and thrown down the gauntlet it was time for them all to prove who was the best.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 13, 2010)

*Shinjo Kei*
_Team 12, Training Alone._

In a empty clearing, with a sole stump lay in the middle of the clearing, a small ball stood 10 metres from the stump facing it. Shinjo stood in the isolation of the Konoha forest, sweat dripping off his brow, his breath hard. _Again!_ He shouted to himself in his head. Sprinting sideways, brandishing two shurikens between his fingers. He jumped to the left, twisting in mid air and flung the two shuriken at tree, THUD... THUD the clear sounds indicating the throw reached it's destination. He landed on his feet, facing the stump no longer at the shurikens hit their target had Shinjo began the hand seals, he then said a whisper, you wouldn't of even thought he had spoken a word, "Fukumi Hari No Jutsu." He opened his mouth wide and then the needles erupted from his mouth, covering the stump in needles. 

*"Look at that fool training alone! What a joke of a shinobi!" * Shinjo admittedly ceased with his jutsu his face turned to the source of the sound, his hand reached for the kunai handle, once in hand, his gripped it tightly. Suddenly jumped down from the tree's three konoha genin stood their smirks on their face. Than the one in the middle spoke *"Oi loser why you training by yourself? No friends? No team? No family!"* The boys erupted in laughter, the word family triggered a second long flash back for Shinjo... His father... _Time to leave_, decided Shinjo. He would of prefered to train longer but there's always tomorrow. He began to walk back to the village then three shuriken landed mm's from his feet. *"Dick head, who said you could leave? Boy's lets teach this trash some manners."* The middle one finished, smirking the boys on either side sneered at Shinjo and all three of them began sprinting towards him, brandishing kunai. 

They were within striking distance, they each leaped for the kill, there was a puff of smoke and a thud, thud, thud. When the smoke cleared they saw their kunai impaled onto a stump of wood, they each turned around menacingly look for their prey. They found Shinjo, standing where they were moments ago, *"Heh, Kawarimi no Jutsu. Not bad. But now you die!"* Just as he was about to form hand seals, Shinjo pointed behind him, all three of the boys head turned to look at the stump more closely, Shinjo left three exploding tags on the stump, before they gathered their wits, there was a mini explosion and all three boys where blasted away knocked out. 

Shaking his head Shinjo made his way back to Konoha, thinking of getting some ramen, then moving on to train the speed of his hand seals. _Sounds good_, he commented to himself and he shakily made his way back as he used up too much chakra in the long day's training.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Lex Kosaname-
> 
> He'd bandaged up his hands again after his training and headed out to the town gate, he'd heard that his team finally had another mission and wasn't going to miss out on anything this time! "Alright, I got my kunai, my shuriken, some string and spare bandages." He looked through his pack and had everything he was going to need for this mission, he hoped. With that he set out of his appartment and headed for the town gate, meeting up with Agito and their Sensai rather quickly. "Hey, Long time no see." Lex waved.



Agito heard a familiar voice nearby and turned his back to see it was Lex who had arrived, "Ah, Lex you seem pumped up for this." He noticed his teammates determination not just through appearance, but through his eyes as well. The boy's emotions quickly turned to depression and he held his head down low, "Although, I cant say the same thing about myself. Rukia Sensei wishes to kick me out of the team and even punished me." He revealed his bloody hand that spike with needles, which he obviously did to himself. Rukia hears his whining and simply comments, "I didn't do any of those things you idiot you inflicted those pains on yourself. 

Agito quickly responds in a loud saddening voice, "but I know you were thinking about doing that on the inside, so it doesn't make much difference!" The Senju catches himself by covering his mouth with both hands and then looks down in self pity. He turns around to Lex and reaches down into his pouch. A kunai is revealed to Lex as Agito slowly hands it to him with a blank face.

"Please, Lex rid me from this world I raised my voice at our sensei like a fool....You know as well as I do that we cant have disobedience in such a great team like this...heck I probably deserve a more worse death than that suicidal drug addict Teisoku...Don't hold back I don't want to smell him when he comes anyways...."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2010)

_*With Misuto/The North end of the Village...*_
"Was that as good for you as it was for me?" Misuto asks the smoking hot redhead, who is literally smoking, like really smoking...on fire. 

Misuto smokes a cigarette while sitting on the right side of the bed. Beside him lays the red head, her eyes aflame after Misuto stuck the red hot poker, originally intended for little Misuto, right into her eyeballs. The squishing and popping sounds that the burning eyeballs made reminded him of the sound of roasted Chestnuts popping. 

Meanwhile the other Misuto, or rather his clone, sits on a pile of three dismembered Samurai. "It was certainly good for me!" he replies. He picks up one of the two Tina's laying on the floor, Misuto's giant meat cleaver blade, and tosses it to him. Misuto catches the heavy blade by the handle. 

"Alright let's get going, I'm pretty sure I heard this bitch say she had a sister," he says with a smirk. Misuto stands up, still wearing nothing but his boxer shorts. That damn red headed whore had burned his clothes. 

As Misuto's water clone strides towards him, Misuto looks him up and down. "Hey those clothes don't come off do they?" Misuto asks. 

The clone laughs and shakes his head, "Nope it's all water bro." 

Misuto grumbles a string of curses under his breath, "Fuck it!' He quickly walks towards the Samurai's bloody armor and puts it on. It takes him a few minutes to figure out how to clasp the armor. 

"Fuckin pussy Samurai and their pussy armor!" he growls, refusing to put on the Samurai's helmet since it'll mess with his fashionable spiky blue hair. Misuto also notices what looks like a wine pouch amde of tan animal hide secured to one of the dead Samurai's belts. He grabs the pouch and takes a swig. 

"BLEAGH!!" he cries, spitting out a black liquid onto the floor. 

"What kind of a bitch drinks hot chocolate!" he exclaims. Misuto quickly empties out the rest of the foul sweet liquid and turns towards his water clone. 

"In you go!" 

"Naw man! Fuck that shit!" the clone responds, picking up his clone Tina. 

Misuto forms a hand sign suddenly, causing the clone and the giant meat cleaver sword in the clone's grip, to liquify into sparkling blue water. The water rises into the air and funnels into the empty pouch that Misuto holds, stuffing it to the brim. All told about five gallons of water. 

"Let's go find that redheads sister!" Misuto says aloud, his one track mind instantly forgetting about what his mission is to begin with. However he stops in his tracks and quickly turns towards the red heads underwear drawer, taking out a few choice bits and stuffing them into his pockets. 

"These'll look good on Isane," he mumbles with a devious grin. 

As he exits the cottage he lays a trail of explosive notes while whistling to himself. A minute after he steps out the front door the entire place explodes in an orange fireball.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 13, 2010)

_*Hidden Stone/With Sparrow...*_
Sparrow had left the Sanada meeting hall, very tired and ready to fall onto the nearest bed like a pile of bricks. And yet even though all of her exhaustion she still feels a sense of accomplishment and victory over a job well done. Their team achieved its goal and they all came back alive, and that's exactly how you measure the success of a mission in her opinion. Did everyone come back alive in one piece? That's all that matters to her, Akira's injuries notwithstanding of course. 

It's already night time as Sparrow walks up the front porch of the three story private house, the top floor of which serves as her home. Ms. Ikane, Sparrow's landlady, a very kind old woman, sits on a swinging bench, reading a book, _The Sakura Effect: Or how one girl set back Kunoichi for a Century_.  She peers over the top of her book and smiles at Sparrow, "Why hello there dear!" she greets her with a warm smile. 

Sparrow nods back at the woman, though her deep set purple eyes betray her tired state. "Hi Mrs. Ikane."

"My you look beat...you should get some rest," Mrs. Ikane tells her. She notices the long red scar line on Sparrow's right forearm, from a gash wound that Sparrow received during the mission.

"Here let me take a look at that!" Mrs. Ikame says in fussy tone, waving Sparrow towards her. 

Sparrow however shrugs it off, "You should've seen it a couple of hours ago. It was much deeper before...it'll probably be gone by morning anyways." One of the benefits of being a Jinchuuriki she thinks to herself. 

"Well oh right then," the old landlady replies doubtfully, "Dinner will be ready in half hour. I'll bring you some when it's ready." 

"Will do, thanks!" Sparrow says as she enters through the front door and walks up the stairs to her apartment. 

Sparrow unlocks her front door and doesn't even bother to turn on the lights because she knows exactly where she's headed, straight towards the bedroom. As she walks towards the twin sized bed she removes her overshirt, tossing it absently to the floor, and then drops facefirst onto the bed like a dead weight. Within a second she falls into a deep sleep and ten minutes later the nightmares begin again.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 13, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha*

"Hahahaha!!! The little herbivore is a feisty one isn't he!?! The one who has something to prove is you little herbivore. You've seen what me and the mohawk trash can do. We have no clue about you, your scrawny appearance leaves a lot to be desired. Then again Sensei didn't look like much and... well let's get the show on the road it'll be interesting seeing if I have to play hero to the mohawk trash and the herbivore as well."

That kid drove him crazy. He couldn’t listen to him anymore. Little by little he became more and more angry. He almost flew into the fury. “For God sake, from where the hell assholes like him appears in this world?” He thought. Shinomori tried to concentrate and let it go. “Don’t lose your mind, chill down.” He repeated and repeated silently when he closed his eyes. “Believe in it if you want, but when your ass will be in danger, don’t except my help, Uchiha Shinosuke. Or should I say Lord Uchiha?” He said those words tauntingly. Now he only wanted to provoke him. 

But after words, which he said moment ago, Shinomori started talking to himself: “If only I had more jutsus. If only I had trained enough. Why I am so weak? Why? When they fought, I couldn’t move. I could barely see their moves. And then I tried to act cool and trick myself, that they are no match for me, that their moves are academy level when mine’s are even worse! I’m going to be dead, they will definitely kill me.” His legs started to shake, his eyes became like a psycho’s, and his breath became hard. Shinomori noticed that, so he tried to hide it. He walked by the nearest tree and sat under it.

After minute he came to himself and said silently: “I’ll have to work really hard. I will have to stop joking, if I want to become as strong as my teammates.”


----------



## Chaos (Jan 13, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*



> ?Believe in it if you want, but when your ass will be in danger, don?t except my help, Uchiha Shinosuke. Or should I say Lord Uchiha??



Ukeireru heard and saw Shinomori speak the words. He saw the kid getting red, getting ready to punch the Uchiha in the face. Fuck, not again. "Oi, Shin! Don't bother with the Uchiha fer now, I know how ye feel but this piece of clan-shit isn't worth our time er anger, and I dun feel like reentering the academy foh the sole reason of beating up an arrogant clankiddy", he spoke softly to Shinomori, so that neither the sensei nor Shinosuke would hear, "Aill promise ye, we'll later on show him why ye shouldn't be such an arse, but fer now just let it rest, I'm on yer side"

Ukeireru saw Shinomori calming down. Thank god, he thought, the last thing I needed now was another fight. Because Ukeireru would fight. He'd help Shinomori against that damn Uchiha kid. He had started to like the kid already, even more with his last words, and there was no questioning his hate against the Uchiha. "Listen, mate, he will reply with some trash-talking answer and expect you to get angry, just ignore that piece of shit", he said to Shinomori, but the boy seemed to be lost in his thoughts. Ukeireru shrugged and looked away, happy enough that another fight hadn't erupted again. When his eyes glided over Shinosuke, he felt pure hate rising. But he'd get this kid later, he knew. The fuckhead should wait until Ukeireru started to fight with killing intent. Satisfied momentarily by that thought, he lit a new cigarette.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 13, 2010)

With Shou-

?Damn, this is taking forever.? Shou grumbled, there were four dead samurai behind him and a few more laying in the alley ways around his location. ?Just what the hell are these guys made of?? He thought to himself. ?Oh well, this blades working out rather well.? He held up his Katana. ?It?s a pretty interesting experience, it cuts through their armor rather nicely.? 



Shou left a trail of blood as he headed for his objective, not that he remembered where he was going anymore... "I wonder, This is the only source of fresh water in a snowed in country, So." He looked around. "Why is it there aren't as many plants as you'd expect." He rubbed his chin.


With Lex-


"Please, Lex rid me from this world I raised my voice at our sensei like a fool....You know as well as I do that we cant have disobedience in such a great team like this...heck I probably deserve a more worse death than that suicidal drug addict Teisoku...Don't hold back I don't want to smell him when he comes anyways...."


Lex just blinked as his teammate handed him the kunai. "Uh, I would honestly rather not." He laughed and rubbed the back of his head, he didn't really believe their sensei would do anything he said. "Anyways, Where's Teisoku at? I haven't seen him in a while." Lex looked around, though considering the amount of people in konoha it was kind of hard to tell where he was.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hakumei: Iwagakure, the Tomoshibi Mansion...*

"It was crazeh, though." Hakumei was retelling the tale of the mission to his father. They both sat outside within the beautiful zen garden that the Clan had managed to create amongst the barren landscape. The rocks were shaped and placed in such a way that complimented the the myriad of trees around them. Though Raiden didn't really take to 'beautifying' everything, he had a soft spot for nature. He loved it. The son and father were leaning on either side of an archway which was built over a stone path. Ahead of them was a beautiful fountain which had water trickling out of the sides, running over the numerous corner edges that led down to the center, and then circulated to the top again.

"Well, the caves 'ere ar' definitely somethin'. Mosta th' ones I been in 'ad these beautifu' crysta's, and these lakes that 'ad the cleanes' an' bes' tastin' wata!" Raiden loved his booze, but if he had access to such a crisp source of satisfying liquids, he very well may have given up drinking.

Hakumei shifted a little to a more comfortable position. "Well, yah it wos beautifu'. Da'k, but beautifu'. But tha's not wha' I meant."

Raiden looked at his son rather inquisitively. "Well, wha' th' 'ell do yah mean?"

"Well... ther' wos a lotta beasts down ther'."

"Ha hah, tha's undastandable! A hot, barren land like this will 'ave a lotta critters crawlin' crawlin' around in darka, moist places." Raiden moved towards his son and ruffled his hair and used his other hand to tap him playfully on the face. "Don't worreh 'bout it."

Hakumei's voice became somewhat subdued, "Bu' these things wer' in'uman."

Those words both intrigued and frightened Raiden. "In'uman? Whatcha mean? You ain't playin' with meh, ya lil' wanka?"

Hakumei, shaking his head, began to explain and describe the make, shape, and anatomy of some of these creatures, making sure to add every little grotesque detail. Though it didn't take Hakumei's notice, Raiden began nervously twiddling his fingers nervously throughout his entire speech. 

As Hakumei finished, Raiden merely stared at his son. A mix of anger and worry filled his eyes. It was a look the Genin hadn't seen in his father for a long time. He roughly took his son by the shoulders, "Is tha' it? Wos ther' anythin' else?"

Hakumei shook his head with fervor, trying to make it perfectly clear to his father that this was no joke. "Neh. I ain't. An'... the Raijuu. He 'eard one o' the buggas talkin'. Somethin' 'bout Margorath." Hakumei looked at his father with curiosity. "Tha' mean anythin' to ye?"

Raiden's pupil's tightened, as well as his grip. His tone was sharp, "You ain't shittin' me, ar' ye boy?"

Before an answer could be heard, one of the Clan's Medical-nin had entered the area. She bowed in respect, "Lord Tomoshibi, I'm here to tend to the Young Master's wounds." 

After a few seconds of silence, Raiden turned towards his subordinate, "Thank ye, Yuka. You can take 'em. Be quick, though."

Though he was now looking at his son, his words were directed to both of them, "We go' some trainin' ta do. I want 'im in one hou'a, so make sur' he's good an' ready."

Raiden whispered to his son before sending him off, "We'll talk 'bout this lata."


*Raiden: Tsuchikage Mansion...*

"I s'pose I 'ad to tell 'im soona or lata." Raiden was outside of the twin doors which led into the Tsuchikage's 'office'. When Raiden said 'office', he always meant drinking hall. He'd seen the man every now and then, even drank with him on occasion, so they were acquaintances of sorts. Beyond that, he'd never really had the opportunity to meet with him one-on-one. This would definitely be interesting.

"But there's no way ta know tha' it's even true, tha' it exis's. It's a myth in our famileh's hist'ry. Hakumei's experience in tha' cave definitely makes it easia ta believe, though." Knowing their Tsuchikage, Ulik, was not a man of formality, Raiden didn't bother to knock. He merely pushed the heavy doors forward and made his way into the room. "Eh, Ulik. It's been a while."


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 13, 2010)

*Clayface: Arkham Asylum...*

Despite the annoyance that Joker was, Clayface couldn't help but give him props for such a perfectly executed plan. Well, near perfect. Now there was the guards to take care of. "I'm not sure what the hell you're after, Joker, but you busted me out. I got the buggers coming up the hall. Nikudan Sensha!"

While performing the hand seal for the Jutsu, Clayface began charging down the narrow hallway that a number of guards were running through to get to the escaped inmates. Leaping into the air, Clayface manipulated his earth-based form and altered himself into an actual mud-hardened boulder. There was no room for escape. He crushed every single man unfortunate enough to take this way towards the cell room. 

Clayface was covered in blood and he returned himself back to his normal form. He let out a laugh that was both disturbing and maniacal. Now it was up to the others to take out the guards pouring out of the other possible entrances.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 13, 2010)

Kagami was determined to outrun Blue Regard and make it to the front so she could be leader. Obviously she failed miserably but no less motivated. Regard had wanted to take the cautious approach and sneak in through the ventilation shaft, but Kagami was having none of it. Using the speed and the huge run up she had taken she sprinted to the door,

?Daiinamiic Entrii!!!? she shouted and raced to the wooden door. Regard caught her in mid flight.

?Um.. If you try to kick that door down, you?ll end up breaking your leg. It may look wooden but..? he threw a kunai at it and it bounced off it after a metal on metal clash. ?Steel.?

?I knew that...? Kagami lied, she had always thought the door was made of wood and inwardly thanked the soft spoken jounin for saving her leg.

?No problem.? He smiled, ?Ok so we go through this ventilation shaft, or any other way you can see to break in. Try to do it, you know, quietly...?

It was at that point the fire alarm started ringing.

?A fire?? Megumi asked

?Doubt it.? Kagami said, ?But that usually means that the cells are opened. The only place you can do that is in the main control tower near the intensive unit ward. Looks like Dad and Verg didn?t make it in time.? Kagami said, having gone through the different procedures on the island, numerous times, at silly o clock in the morning. ?Stupid fucking drills.?

At that moment the doors unlocked and the group was faced with a horde of inmates spilling out into the outdoors with more behind them. The guards had been totally overrun and had their batons taken off them. Kagami grinned at Yuki who was standing beside her on the front lines, Kurohara and Megumi at the back and Tora running around with candy floss in the middle. Regard had gone to the back to assist them with a puppet, but decided to largely leave it to them.

?This party?s getting crazy! Let?s Rock!? Kagami said as she dived into the middle of the men and began opening cans of whoop ass.

______________________________________________


*Ike.*

The cells door opened and the collars deactivated, sending the chakra back into his system. He sat inside his cell and watched as all the inmates poured out towards the exit.

?Doc said I?m not better yet, so I better stay here.? He said colouring in a few more pages of his colouring book. "Hm, but they should also be in their cells. I better go and tell them to go back in."

Ike closed his book and walked out of the cell

__________________________

Dante/Vergil.

They approached the Intensive treatment area. The building was huge. 

"Here are the schematics of the building. The major crazies are in the centre and so is the control room."


*Spoiler*: __ 








"This was a disaster waiting to happen." Vergil said looking at the plans, "Why would they put the control room so close to them."

"I asked them that too. Apparently it was so they could respond faster and in fairness it worked for other inmates, but not against these guys. If they get that room, it's gonna be a bastard to get inside."

"How so." Vergil asked as they reached the giant doors

"Traps. And lots of them. All over the island. There is a way around it but it requires a few things. I need to get them. If anything comes out that door slice it."

"Dante wait..." He was gone though, towards the botanical gardens. "What on Earth could he need there?"

_________________________________-

Joker.

"Hahahaha! That's it crush! Pound! Smash! Sounds like Date night with Harley, keep that up and I'll lend you her as a prize. I might even tell her about it! On second thought I probably won't, that shocked look of hers is so adorable Hahaha!" Joker said maniacally.

A guard came around his side and grabbed his hand and wrenched it backwards. There was a puff of smoke as the guard held nothing but a nearby fire extinguisher. Joker came around behind him. "Holding hands on the first date, why I do declare Mr Jackson you are mighty forward. I'm afraid I'm left with no choice but to give you a punishment!"

Joker's hand was already in a chakra scalpel, as he kicked the back of the knee to make the guard kneel, whilst grabbing the man's hand, stretching the arm backwards and over his head. The scalpel came down at the shoulder, tearing the muscles and skin, Joker then simply ripping off the arm at the shoulder joint. He then quickly closed the major artery to stop the man from dying of blood loss

"Why don't fall unconscious, I still have to beat you to death with your own arm!" Joker said with that horrid look in his eye. The man was already screaming in agony and terror looking at a psycho weilding his arm like a weapon. Joker then began to smash into the man with his arm, with tremendous force. The man's nose broke along with his palm, his right shoulder dislocated as it was beaten with the man's left forearm. Joker ripped off one of the fingers and threw it at the man's eye, piercing it as if it were a needle.

Soon the guard was bludgeoned to death with his own arm, the grey matter of his brain mixed in with the skull fragments and blood dripping from the top of his head. The arm that the Joker was using was useless now, the bone had been crushed. Joker discarded it and went for the dead man's ribs, ripping them out and throwing them as he would do a kunai.

"Hahaha! Kimmimaro eat your heart out!" he screamed in delight.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 13, 2010)

*Akihiko - Team Iwa*



migukuni said:


> "She's a Sanada? What Sanada would be stupid enough to get her summon that badly damages, sheesh, must be a drop out." Tasuki said roughly.
> 
> "Tasuki!" Akihiko said as he glared at him. Tasuki kept silent. The girl started stirring and openned her eyes.





Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira_
> 
> It had been a bit before her eyes would awake again. She stirred, her vision slightly blurry and offset. Next to her was some sort of creature, healing her arm. With her hearing, she heard her clan name, and something along the lines of "drop out". _Even others have gotten wind of my past..._
> 
> She closed her eyes, not wanting to face her teammates with her apparent weakness.



Mitsukake looked concerned as he checked the female summoners wound, it seemed that exhaustation, damage and the quick flight towards the village took its toll on the girl, she would need to take a rest and was in no way in any condition to do anything strenous. 

Tasuki looked at the other two genins, the female had a gash in her arm and the only guy was also battered. He remembered these two people, they were jinchuuriki's. He didn't have anything against them but he wasn't a fan of them either. Tasuki looked pensively at the gash that was on the female's arm. 

"Let Mitsukake look at your arm too little lady." Tasuki said to the female with the gashed arm. The female blushed and answered "im okay, take care of Akira first, mine will heal soon" At this reply Tasuki looked a bit perplexed, so was it true that jinchuuriki's had faster healing process than average people. He looked at Akihiko who was looking at him weirdly "What is it Akihiko-sama?"

Akihiko coughed slightly and whispered to him. "you aren't suppose to phrase your words that way when your talking to a lady, they'd think its sexual harrasment."

"ehhhhh? you're kidding Akihiko-sama"

"I'm not."

*"I don't think its time for that, I'm sorry Tasuki-san but this girl would need to take a rest first, she isn't in any condition to fight or even to do any streneous activities for atleast three days"* Mitsukake said as he continued healing the arm

"I thought it was just a simple damage return?" Akihiko asked slightly annoyed but at the same time concerned. He was always concerned when it comes to other Sanada's afterall, when he becomes a leader in the future the wellfare of the clan came first.

*"Well the broken arm is because of the damage return but she is also very much fatigue, and it seemed she hasn't been eating a lot."*

"I'm sorry Akihiko-sama but it seems that the ritual will have to be postponed for a few days." Tasuki said resigned.

"EhhhhH??? what? No way, I want the ritual now! I've waited long for it!" Akihiko said loudly and almost screeching "why don't you just let me do the travel by myself? I'm capable as it is!"

Tasuki could swear that the other genin's sweatdropped on the guy's selfish rant "Akihiko-sama, they just finished a mission and look their still tired, not to mention that one of them is unconcious. You've waited long for this ritual two days or three wont matter much won't it?" Tasuki said trying to appeal to his masters selfishness. "and it would be boring if you go alone."

Akihiko pouted as Tasuki talked to him "Well whatever their mission was, it was probably a B class for them to get that hurt, tch my last mission was a cinch, i only got one burn and nothing else." Akihiko said proudly as he turned around and went to his room "Fine, I want to take a rest today anyway."

"ahahaha, well that went well than i thought it would." Tasuki laughed a little as he scratched his head. "so that's how it is everyone, you guys can go home and rest for today. Mitsukake can you take Akira to the Ward?"

*"ok"* Mitsukake answered as he took Akira and left towards the ward. The two genin's looked at each other and went to their own places.

Tasuki and the Jounin sensei of team 2 also went their way talking about what to do with the mission.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 13, 2010)

_Akira_

She wiggled for a bit, before opening her eyes. She yawned, but didn't get up. It was more of a fact that she couldn't, as her whole body was sore, especially her arm. She looked around, spotting the same person that helped her back in the cave. 

"Where am I? And who are you?"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 13, 2010)

*Akihiko - Team Iwa Free RP mode*



StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Hidden Stone/With Sparrow...*_
> Sparrow had left the Sanada meeting hall, very tired and ready to fall onto the nearest bed like a pile of bricks. And yet even though all of her exhaustion she still feels a sense of accomplishment and victory over a job well done. Their team achieved its goal and they all came back alive, and that's exactly how you measure the success of a mission in her opinion. Did everyone come back alive in one piece? That's all that matters to her, Akira's injuries notwithstanding of course.





JohnJohn said:


> *Hakumei: Iwagakure, the Tomoshibi Mansion...*
> 
> "It was crazeh, though." Hakumei was retelling the tale of the mission to his father. They both sat outside within the beautiful zen garden that the Clan had managed to create amongst the barren landscape. The rocks were shaped and placed in such a way that complimented the the myriad of trees around them. Though Raiden didn't really take to 'beautifying' everything, he had a soft spot for nature. He loved it. The son and father were leaning on either side of an archway which was built over a stone path. Ahead of them was a beautiful fountain which had water trickling out of the sides, running over the numerous corner edges that led down to the center, and then circulated to the top again.



Akihiko sighed loudly as he went inside his lavish room, he hated this. He wanted to have his new summon as soon as possible but now he was stuck still and can't have the ritual yet. he scratched his head as he lied down on his bed, he looked towards his window. The horizon outside was turning dark, night was close and the day was turning to a close, he clenched slightly at the blanket that was in his bed. Everything was frustrating, even though he was a Sanada, and he is the person that everyone wants to be... something was still missing in his life.

A lone tear drop fell from his eyes, when it hit his hand he blinked slightly. What the heck was that, was he crying? what the... he doesn't have any reason to, he quickly wiped it away and stood up, a lone tear from his eyes would already mar his reputation for life. He openned up his cabinet and pulled out a bathrobe, when something was on his mind a nice bath would be in order.

A knock on his door startled him, he looked warily at the door already figuring out who it was. "What do you want Tasuki?" he growled slightly.

"ahahaha, Akihiko-sama i was just wondering if you'd want to take a bath in the hot spring with me today." Tasuki said laughing heartidly outside his door. Silence followed.

Akihiko shook his head from right to left, Tasuki was really an idiot. Akihiko kept silent as he pulled out a bathrobe and two towels to take with him. He could hear the shuffles outside his room and he could feel the uneasiness. He smirked slightly as he openned the door to show his blushing servant.

"You should really stop being a complete pervert, Tasuki." Akihiko said as he closed his door and continued to the hot springs slightly up the mountains from the Sanada Main Family's house. Tasuki was rooted to the spot. "Come on idiot, it's not like we haven't gone to the hot springs before.

"Well... i thought you'd still be mad about the ritual not being done..." Tasuki said a little bit taken aback by his master's casual okay to what happened. 

"Don't worry about such details, Tasuki" Akihiko said as he waved his hand left to right, walking towards the hot springs entrance. The lady in the front bowed and gave her respects to Akihiko and Tasuki.



Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira_
> 
> She wiggled for a bit, before opening her eyes. She yawned, but didn't get up. It was more of a fact that she couldn't, as her whole body was sore, especially her arm. She looked around, spotting the same person that helped her back in the cave.
> 
> "Where am I? And who are you?"



*Mitsukake*​
*"I'm Mitsukake, it seems you have a broken arm due to a summoning damage return, are you alright now?"* Mitsukake asked concerned *"I've healed most of the damages and now you only need to take a rest so that you'll all be better."*


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Hakumei: Tomoshibi Mansion, Infirmary...*

"Alright, and... there!" Yuka was always gleeful when she was finished healing someone. She truly enjoyed making the lives of others better, and it definitely showed through her actions.

"It really wasn't tha' bad, y'know. Definitely nothin' the Raijuu couldn't 'ave 'ealed in an hou'a or so." Hakumei rolled his shoulders back and fourth, getting some movement into them after keeping still for so long.

_Indeed._ Oh, don't be so uptight.

Yuka smiled, "Oh, you know I can't just let you go on your merry way after a mission! No matter how little or how much you've been beaten and bruised, I've got to check up on you! It's my job, after all."

"Yah... " Hakumei leaped to his feet and walked towards one of the nearby windows. The sun was a little more forgiving today, as it didn't feel as hot as usual. Nor did it feel all that dry. The cloud cover was definitely nice. He turned back to Yuka. "So, any wo'd on Sparra? Akira? 'Ow ar' they doin'?"

The Nurse placed a singe finger on her lip and tilted her head, making it look as though she was thinking quite hard. "Well, I believe Miss Sparrow is back at her home, resting no doubt. The Sanada girl is still unconscious as far as I know--Master Hakumei!"

Upon hearing those words, Hakumei opened the window and jumped through it, completing two backflips in the air before landing on the ground. Yuka ran to the Genin's exit, yelling at him liked a worried mother as he took off down the road, "Hakumei, I've asked you to stop doing that! Every time I think you're going to break your neck! Please, we have doors, use them!"


*Hakumei: Sanada Mansion...*

"I'll let Sparra sleep fo' a bit. She definitely strained 'erself on th' mission, so she deserv's it. I 'ope she's a'righ'." 

_..._ What's wrong, Raijuu? _It's what that creature said back in the cave. Do you remember?_ I think so. Was it Margorath? _Yes, that's it._ So, what is this Margorath? It seemed to drive father crazy when I mentioned it. _I can't quite remember myself. I remember bits and pieces. I believe it was a person, a man, perhaps. Though it very well may have been a woman._ So really, there's nothing to go on? _I don't know. I'm sorry, though it definitely reminds me of something, I can't quite recall all of the details. Maybe it's my age getting to me._ Heh, maybe. _If you really want to know more, I would assume your father knows some information based on his reaction. What I think I do know, is that Margorath definitely had something to do with the creation of those monsters, as well as m--_

"Akira!" Upon the sight of his fellow comrade, the mental conversation between Hakumei and his Bijuu was cut short. It would have to wait until a later time. He rushed over to her bed and hugged her, minding her arm. "You did a grea' job today! I'm proud o' ye!"

He turned to the man sitting next to her bed, the one that had helped them earlier. "Eh, I'm Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi, of th' Tomoshibi Clan. 'Ow's she doin', doc?"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 14, 2010)

*Prince Nara drops by kotaro's #1*



migukuni said:


> "Sigh, sheesh, whatever... bye bye, so now shooo." Kotaro sighed out and shooed Prince out "We'll see each other again im sure so dont be all mopy when im not around, and good luck on your infatuation with that Harei guy, don't get yourself killed alright?"
> 
> "hahaha! alright alright." Prince said laughing



Kotaro looked weirdly at Prince and cocked his eyebrow "you're really an idiot aren't you?" Kotaro sighed out as Prince laughed, "i was being sarcastic about Harei, sheesh, honestly are you such a..."

"The way you talk really isn't for a 10 yr old. Heck you seem older than me when you talk." Prince said as he scratched his head. Kotaro was really blunt and adult like, eventhough he is quite childish at times, wait scratch that, he was always childish but sometimes adult like. 

Kotaro tapped his foot on their doorstep, he wanted Prince gone and he wasn't gone yet. *"Kota-kun who are you talking to?* A voice said from the inside of the house. *"Uwa! It's prince-kun! How're you Prince-kun, come inside, you must be visiting kota-kun before we leave for Oto. Oh my what a sweet kid you are Prince-kun.* Kotaro's face soured as his mother invited the smirking Prince.

Prince was cool and popular with parents, simply because he was a smart guy and he can talk to adults in the same level. Kotaro still didn't leave from where he was, he stood in his doorstep promising to himself that he won't let Prince in. A few seconds passed with his foot still planted in front of his door and Prince still smirking in the other side. Prince put up his hands, counting down from 5, kotaro cocked his eyebrow wondering what the hell the guy was up to. Then a finger closed making it 4, with that Kotaro pouted and looked menacingly at Prince. Another finger closed and it was 3, Kotaro groaned, 2 and Kotaro's eyes got wide as he figured out what the countdown was for, 1 and kotaro quickly started closing the door, he hoped it wasn't too late. and 0 he wasn't fast enough.

*"Kota-kun why did you close the door? Is Prince-kun not coming in?"* His mother said as she poked her head out from the kitchen. Before kotaro could answer Prince opened the door with a solemn face. "nope! auntie I'm here but he just doesn't want me around."

*"kota-kun dont be bad to your guest, let him in quickly aren't you thankful that your friend visited you before you leave?"* His mother repriminded him. Kotaro sighed, the bastard really knew what to do to make him seeth in anger. Kotaro heavily openned the door and let the uninvited guest in, giving prince a steady glare.

"I know what to make you all happy again!" Prince said as he looked at Kotaro and gave him a happy smile. Kotaro's face was still dark and still glaring at him and ready to kill him. "well since i've finished our first A-rank mission, how about you and I have a spar?"

Prince swore that Kotaro's face just shined a bit. Kotaro's joy was fighting, a spar he would never say no.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 14, 2010)

*Shuuhei arrives at kiri / Iwagakure with hakumei*



migukuni said:


> Shuuhei walked out of the cabin with a assured stride on his steps. He weaved over people pickpocketing their wallets easily. He was taught about this since he started being a pirate and the people in this ship seems rather amiable and defenseless. They must really feel secured in this ship. Shuuhei went out to the ship's side and looked at the horizon. He can already see Kirigakure, they were close, they'd probably arrive in 2 hours.



Shuuhei make use of his time by walking around the side of the ship, running vertically here and there. Some of the passengers looked at him with awe, he was just training his chakra control. The last skirmish with the konoha ninja's was a sour reminder of how incompetent he is right now. After running around the sides of the ship for an hour, he finally got tired and bored and stopped. Half an hour passed and the ship arrived at the harbor.

Shuuhei looked around at the harbor, there was a lot of dangerous looking persons around, he wondered if he had a bounty in his head right now. He hoped not, he wasn't ready to relinquish his freedom just yet. He haven't found the person that was worthy to relinquish his freedom for just yet.

He went towards a nearby bar, if he wanted information the best place to look for it is was on bars. He walked briskly towards the bar and entered. The place was small and a bit old, but there was quite a few number of people around. It was night time now so it was quite understandable that a number of people would already be in there drinking. Shuuhei chosed the counter as a starting point, the bartenders usually talk about the newest gossip in town, and he really wanted to know what had happened to his hometown. Shuuhei sat down on the counter and order a drink, the bartender looked at him and gave a nod.

*"You new around this parts boy?"* the bartender asked shuuhei as he gave shuuhei his drink. Shuuhei looked a bit startled he was called boy, he looked at himself. Well he did look a bit young on what he was wearing, he chuckled softly at the thought, the shirt he got made him look 18.

"yeh, i just arrived from another town, it's been sometime since i went back here. I just wanted to know if the boundary town District 69 was repaired." Shuuhei said to the bartender, he was quite curious to what had happened to his home town. Eversince he left kirigakure, reports about kiri was quite rare. Shuuhei fidgeted slightly as he waited for the bartender to reply to his queery. The bartender tapped his fingers in the countertop and scratched his beard.

*"Well from what i remember that village was destroyed years ago and it was never repaired, no one had ever heard of any concrete things about that place.* The bartender stopped and thought for awhile *"however there was a rumor around that one of the seven swordsmen and his wife lived there. However no one was able to testify if that was true, it was mighty dangerous they say. His wife was a toketu and he himself one of the seven swordsman demon. Also for long years of no one going there, a lot of creatures has been running around that area.*

Shuuhei scratched his 69 tattoo absentmindedly, he really wanted to go there and check the place for himself. If the rumors were true. The bartender looked at his tattoo and looked confused, however he decided not to say anything about it. Shuuhei finally got his bearings and smiled wildly, well it wouldn't hurt to check out the place. Who knows he might find someone like him. Left alone to strive for himself in this bloody place called the mist.

"thanks oji-san, i'll be leaving now." Shuuhei said with a wave of his hands. Leaving the bartender who was still looking at him confused.



JohnJohn said:


> "Akira!" Upon the sight of his fellow comrade, the mental conversation between Hakumei and his Bijuu was cut short. It would have to wait until a later time. He rushed over to her bed and hugged her, minding her arm. "You did a grea' job today! I'm proud o' ye!"
> 
> He turned to the man sitting next to her bed, the one that had helped them earlier. "Eh, I'm Hakumei Myou Tomoshibi, of th' Tomoshibi Clan. 'Ow's she doin', doc?"



*Mitsukake / Iwagakure​*
Mitsukake smiled, he wasn't used to being called doctor. These kids were all very polite unlike a certain red headed summoner who was quick to anger and was pretty much vulgar and perverted. That certain redhead who has a knack for being all good and proper with "his" Akihiko-sama, but behind his mask is thinking such perverse thoughts that it wouldn't even be allowed to be aired in X-rated movies. Mitsukake shook his head, this was not the time to be lost in thought.

"Is it th' bad doc?" the kid hakumei said, he probably thought that the shaking of the doctors head means bad news.

*"ehhh? no no... not at all, she'll be fine, she just broke some of her bones and very fatigued. It seems that she hasn't been eating properly as well, she's malnutritioned.* Mitsukake said, the boy he was talking to looked very concerned and his eyes seemed to have widen on the news about malnutrition, he was probably thinking that Akira wasn't allowed to eat. *"but she'll be fine, I won't let her out of my sight, she should be fine in three days, she was even able to wake up a little while ago. But she rested right back to sleep.*


----------



## migukuni (Jan 14, 2010)

*Ryohei's 7 yr old Musing part 5*



migukuni said:


> *PRESENT​*
> Ryohei laughed crudely at the thought. His parents were dead now, his only memento of them was this heirloom sword that he was holding. No matter what happens he will continue their legacy. Whatever that legacy was, he will find it and continue with this verdict on his mind. Without further ado he continued on walking until nightfall came and the need for food came to him.



Ryohei sneezed as the cold air became colder, the mist was also thickening. He needed to hunt for food now before darkness set in, he also needed to find a place to stay in, by tomorrow noon he'd probably arrive at his old home. He found a nice place by a stream, which was a good thing. That means he didn't need to traverse a large space just to get water to drink or to bathe in. Ryohei started getting firewoods closeby, one of the good things in this area of kiri was that there was a lot of trees and sticks lying on the ground to be used for starting a fire. After dumping the sticks and leaves in the area where he was to take his rest for the night he stretched, it was hunting time.

Ryohei ran up a tree and waited for his eyes to adjust to the mist, good thing the mist wasn't as thick as when he did that log walking training. He looked around from his standpoint view near the top of the tree, he found three games that he could get. A snow rabbit 25degrees north 4m away, a bird 45degrees south 5m away and a boar around 10m in front of him. Well, a rabbit wouldn't sate his appetite nor did the bird. He was really a big eater when it comes to night. He didn't know why, but normally people eat a lot in mornings and noon. But he was different he ate a lot at night.

Ryohei dropped down from the branch of the tree that he was standing on. He crept towards where he saw the boar, he looked from where he was hiding, the boar was there grazing, a kunai throw wouldn't help him much, the boar would fight more with that, that was based from his experience. He readied a kunai in his hand, projectiling it wont work however if he closes the distance and fight the boar hand to hand it was no problem for him. 

Ryohei silently ran towards the boar his body almost hugging the forest floor as he closed in the distance. The boar took notice and was able to turn to Ryohei, however the boar was too late to evade, Ryohei had already slashed at the boars snout. This made the boar get angry and started to ram his horns towards Ryohei. Luckily Ryohei was able to get ahold of the two tusks and planted his feet on the ground. With a push from the ground Ryohei kicked both his legs up and let go of the tusks. This made the boar fly backwards and ryohei used his right arm to catch him from the fall, he backflipped and stood perfectly on his feet. The boar was still flying by the time that he did this. Making sure that the boar was immobile in the air he dashed towards the boar and threw three kunai's towards the boar's spinal cord. It was one of the first things he learned about hunting from his mom and dad. The spinal cord was a good target, however hitting it is very hard. Fortunately Ryohei had a lot of practice hitting boars, afterall he pretty much ate them everyday. 

The boar fell down in a heap and Ryohei looked over at it. He pulled the legs and heaved it up to his shoulder, then he carried the boar towards his makeshift camp. He found a pretty good sturdy stick. He dragged the Boar into the stream, eventhough he ate in the wild, he was still quite meticulous when it came to his food. He skinned the boar with a kunai and cut the tusks. He openned the innards and cleaned it in the stream. Ryohei then got a big leaf from one of the nearby trees and layed the raw meat into it. Then he went towards the heap of small twigs and used the kunai and the leaves to start a fire. He was already very experienced with this kind of life. The flame started and when it can be left alone Ryohei took smaller sticks and impaled the innards into the stick, he then used the sturdy stick to impale into the boar. He used to other bowed sticks as a kind of prop for the boar to be roasted on. While he was waiting for the boar to cook, he played around with the innards. The intestines where the first to got cook and he ate it while waiting for the main dish.

Ryohei looked absentmindedly at the flame. He missed his mom's homemade cooking. His mom was a great cook, and without her teachings about stuff for everyday life, he would have probably died here in the outside world. Or he would probably be eating raw meat. Ughk!

*FLASHBACK*​
"but oka-san! I want to train! I don't want to cook and learn how to start a fire in the wild! I want to train to become strong!" Ryohei said pouting as his mom just laughed. They walked deeper into the forest.

"dear this is training. You have to be strong not just physically, you have to have common knowledge when living in the wild. I promise you ryo-kun that it will be a very valuable experience and learning for you." His mom said as she ruffled his hair that in turn made Ryohei smile like a little kid, which he is. "alright then ryo-kun we'll start with capturing a boar."

OH wow! I'll be fighting a boar! totally EXTREME" Ryohei said pumping his hands up into the air with a grin plastered on his lips.

"No dear! you'll be capturing them not fighting them." His mom laughed out as her silly son laughed and shouted EXTREME in the top of his lungs.

*PRESENT​*
Ryohei shook his head as he stopped himself from remembering it. That day he was able to capture one, but he was really injured afterwards, he looked like a poor strangled puppy afterwards but it was a huge accomplishment, his first hunt was a success. He looked over at the roasted boar, well it was ready to eat now. He gingerly cut a portion with his kunai and tried it out. The outer was already cooked but the inner meat was a little bit too chewy for his taste. So he started eating the roasted skin and the cooked part and pretty soon the chewy part also became cooked and soon the boar was all devoured. Ryohei patted his stomach, thinking about his past made him too hungry. For a seven year old to totally eat up a whole boar was a question for another day.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 14, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Aburame Bagunotoko sat in her room, looking trough the window at the trees and clouds that hovered over the village. She was sitting on the windowsill, her knees drawn close to her body, her arms wrapped around her knees and tears were seeping from her eyes, down her face and slowly dripping into her cleavage. A few bugs crawled over her left arm, apparently looking for the reason that their homes were flooding. "Why am I even alive?", the girl spoke to herself softly. She wasn't necessarily sad, but used her time alone to let all the gathered emotions of the last few weeks stream out. The girl let everything run free and found herself a more than ten times as light twenty minutes later. She stepped back into her room feeling extremely happy and energized. She got out of her night gown and dressed herself, this taking more then half an hour for choosing what and how, then another half hour applying make-up.

Bagunotoko walked trough the woods, an added spring to her steps. The sensation of having no worries rose up in her again, making her almost feel like she floated away. Literally jumping with joy she reached her training place. It was a small open field in the middle of the forest, more then an hour walking from town, but Bagunotoko loved it. The high blue sky and the wildlife made it a perfect place for her to train. Suddenly changing expressions, she willed her bugs to come out. "Hello little darlings", she said loving to her bugs. "We're going to train a little today" The bugs got the cue, as they always did, and flew off in separate directions. Bagunotoko searched a comfortable spot, sat down and relaxed, basking in the sunlight. A few minutes later, the bugs returned. "You've found something?" she asked, a wide and welcoming laugh on her face. "Lead on then" The bugs flew off and Bagunotoko followed, jumping lightly over obstacles and truly enjoying the trip. When the bugs became excited, so did she, a wicked grin widening on her face. She came on another open little field in the forest, where a rabbit was looking around scared, being surrounded by a thin, translucent wall of bugs. "Well, come on, do it then", Bagunotoko said, as she watched in anticipation. The bugs, as if they'd been waiting for the words, swooped in on the rabbit, covering it all over and starting their devastating work on the poor creature. Bagunotoko laughed in glee, for while this was one of the things that she'd rather not show in public, she did enjoy the spectacle. As the rabbit became still, the bugs retreated, flying and crawling up Bagunotoko's sleeves and returning to their home. Bagunotoko walked up to the rabbit, and to her absolute joy and satisfaction, the beast showed no signs of attack at all, except for the fact that it was dead. "Let's do another one! Let's do another one!" she screamed in joy, and watched as her bugs came out again.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 14, 2010)

*Kikyo Hasagi; Sky Village*

The city was amazing towering over leagues above the surface, It floated as If granted permission by god himself to let them soar with the clouds. Upon entering the diner their new sensei had been dying to enter Kikyo examined her still moving stood. It's shell dripping with a thick like liquid that slowly oozed out from the sides. It's spicy auroma eating away at her senses causing Kikyo's eyes to water though she carried on as if nothing was wrong.

Digging her fork in she made the first bite, Its taste...was unique to put it lightly. However Kikyo continued to munch it down as if it was the most delicious thing in the world. Her sensei ordered more though she had enough. Leaving from the diner they where stopped by Sky Ninjas who had seemed to have been familar with their village's symbol. "Sky Ninja" Kikyo calmly said as she tried to sketch their symbol on her hand.

After a quick exchange of words it seemed a battle was inevitable. To Kikyo's surprise one of the Ninjas had been able to by pass their senses having been standing behind them all this time. "How strong are they?" Kikyo thought curiously as Ryoumo and Fox prepared to fight the sky genin. Leaf or Sky which would be the victor? Kikyo and Spike stood to the sidelines cheering them on halfheartidly.
​


----------



## Michellism (Jan 14, 2010)

*Turtle VS Bear!!*

*Lyra Sunameko, Samurai Fortress; Land of Iron*

The snow continued to fall blanketing it all in a peaceful shade of white. Entering the side of the mountain the echoing sounds of the turblent winds could be heard within the hollowed out tunnel. "Kinda dark" Lyra muttered to herself squinting her eyes trying to make images of the dark. Entering deeper and deeper into a tunnel a sudden gleam of light could be seen at the end. "Found it" Lyra thought believing she had reached the end of the tunnel when all of sudden

*SWIPE!!!*

"It seems we meet again Child" A familar voice broke throught the darkness as the cleaving steel of the sword being resheathe could be heard. "I know that voice" Lyra thought and then it hit her like a ton of bricks. This voice belonged to the same samurai she had fought back on the Melancholy Ship. He had defeated her so easily back then and had driven her to the point to call upon the Sanbi. His chillin image forming admist the blackness as he charged forward.



*CHNK!*

The sword blocked by the bottom of Lyra's sandal the two stared off as the power struggle began. "It seems you've gotten stronger" Teddy Bushido pushed foward, His blade shaking feriously with Killer intent. "If you think this fight's gonna be the same as last time then your really wrong bub!" Lyra said pushing down on his blade as she ascended upwards delivering a powerful kick to Bushido's jaw that made him stagger.

Rushing in with a tackle she was batted away with the hit of his sword, In one quick motion he plowed into her with the back of the blade sending her backwards. Quickly turning in the air she dug her nails into the ground building enough traction to stop herself. "Tell me bear man, First a Pirate now a Samurai what are you!?" Lyra asked confused about the identity of Teddy Bushido.

Resheathing his sword Teddy Bushido took a step back planting his feet into the soft ground as it molded itself around his heel. His cool breath escaping from his mouth forming small bursts of grey air in the air, Evidence that he was among the living despite his appearence. "Like a shadow in the night I melt into the darkness becoming one. My breath still echoing only with the heart beat of my victim" He laced his fingers around his hilt as he prepared for his attack.

Lyra stepped back a big anticipating the worst. "With the metal forged by the steady hands of a vengeful Man I slice down all who oppose me. They call me" In an instant he dissapeared appearing behind Lyra with his sword fully drawn, The hungry gleam sliding down it's sharp edge. "Teddy Bushido" Drawing the sword a close blood shot from Lyra's body. Her limbs shook as they struggled to stay up. "Your still a hundred years too early" Bushido said getting ready to leave the scene.

"Where the hell do you think your going? Where not done here!" Lyra called out as she revealed a layer of Water that had coated her body that had managed to steal most of the attacks strength. "Quite ingenious" He said taking the same pose "But you won't survive a second time" Bushido said giving her a look a death. Lyra eyes slitted like a feral animal "Your the one who won't survive here!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rukia Ruuta & Teisoku, Konoha Gate; Team 6*

Rukia paid no mind to the idiot genin, Her mind preoccupied with Sousuke's fate. Teisoku had been slacking off on his ninja training on the mean time, Spending his time watching R Rated movies while getting high on his favorite kind of leaf. Teisoku rolled up his latest creation, Using his ninja textbook papers to hold in the two dime bags of weed he had bought from his local bud man. Lighting it up he wrapped his lips around the end of the joint inhaling in the burning smoke.

Everything seemed to spin a bit, his eyes feeling heavy and his thoughts where on an uncontrollable train ride. "Did I leave the stove on? Who won Konoha Idol? Did I leave the stove on? Man I bet that girl hated our date or did she? Did I leave the Stove on? What Time is it? I wonder Did I leave the stove on?" The bombardment of questions seemed never ending as his thoughts took him to another place.

Walking towards the village gate he struggled to walk a straight line finishing off his lovely home made joint and thats when it happened. "Psst" The sound of someone hissing at him made him turn around. It was none other then...



"Did you leave the stove on?" Pedro bear asked him, His foreboading body towering over him. "I-I-I Don't"

SMACK!!

Grabbing him by his collar Pedrobear drew him in close "Dont Puck wit me! Did you leave the stove on!?" Pedrobear asked again his tone one of ferocity. Looking around Teisoku did the only thing he could "LOOK YOUR PANTALONES!" Teisoku called out pointing over his shoulder. Turning around Teisoku used the oppourtunity to get away from the bear. After several minutes of running Teisoku arrived at the gate panting.

"Bout time you showed up" Rukia said giving him a deadly glance.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2010)

_Akira_

She was dreaming.

She found herself walking along a grassy plain. She was alone, and from the looks of it, it was never-ending. A breeze flew by, napping at her lone bang, and the grass below her. She sighed, and sat down; it wasn't unusual that she was alone like this. 

"Is it th' bad doc?"

She heard the voice, though when she looked around, no one was there. It was Hakumei's voice (no one else she knew shared the unique accent), but she couldn't find him anywhere.

"Hakumei!" Her shout was met by echoes.

In the real world, her face contorted a bit, and she started to mumble a bit.

_Garuda/Ichigo_

A young girl opened her eyes, looking outside from the Academy. It was old and shabby, the product of a lack of skilled workers in the village. She grumbled, and kicked the wall, before pacing back and forth along the side. The Otokage Garuda was there, playing a light tune on her flute.

"Garuda-sensei, why do I have to team up with others? Why can't I just be your disciple?" Ichigo stopped her pacing, and looked at Garuda with blank eyes.

Garuda stopped her flute playing, and smiled, placing the flute down on her side. "I'm sorry Ichigo. I need to tend to the village, so that we can become known. Plus, you could use some friends."

Ichigo frowned. "Friends?" She grumbled a bit. "You know, I'm only doing this for you."

Ichigo was lifted into the air, and Garuda's cheek rubbed up against the side of her head. "And that's why I'm happy."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2010)

*In Konoha* "I wonder what the clans in this city are like?"The boy pondered as he walked down in the Abarume district looking for someone to give him directions. His unusually pale skin,pure white hair,and icy blue eyes attract unwanted attention from villagers as the sunlight gleamed of his Yukigakure headband."Its so hot in this village I can't possibly see how they can stand this!"The boy announced to himself trying to find a place to cool off due to not being able to find anyone to direct him. He begins to look down at his headband that says penguin."I wonder! Does this mean I'm going to be a penguin sage?" He starts to day dream not paying attention to his surroundings."Maybe Crystal would think I was cool if I did become a sage!I miss her."The boy sighed and jumped up. "I have to find someone around here who can help me!"He begin to continue down the district.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Hakumei: Sanada Mansion...*

"Eh, eh Akira, I'm roight 'ere!" He took hold of her hand, clasping his other around the back of it. "C'mon, wake up! Lemme know y'or a'righ'!"

Hakumei glanced to the man known as Mitsukake. "I ain't sur' 'bout anythin' else, but we 'ave an excellen' Medical-nin back at th' Tomoshibi mansion! I could get 'er ta come 'ere! Fix up this bone o' 'ers! Whaddya say?"

The man nodded slowly, "That's fine by me. Just as long as it doesn't place any strain on the poor girl."

"No problem!" Hakumei patted his teammates hand and spoke to her in a comforting voice, " 'Ang in ther', a'righ'! Imma be righ' back with someone ta 'elp ya!" With that Hakumei dashed off out of the room, making his way quickly to his home.


*Rocko: Otogakure Academy...*

Rocko stumbled his way out of the Academy. Not from being struck or beaten countless times, but due to the entire bottle of saké he'd chugged down within a minute. He ran into numerous students along his tipsy trek down the hall, mumbling nonesense and profanity. "Ia go... outsi--eh! Yo, maaaaan, watch its... woah, dude! Oh, sorryyy, I though you were my momma. S'cuse me, mister, can I grope your... furry little critter... "

As he exited the building, he ran face first into a tree. "Aaaah, my ass. Er, no. My foot. Yah." The pain was numbed to quite an extent because of the large quantity of alcohol circulating through his body, though it did begin to knock sense back into. Not much, mind you, but a little.

"Okay. I think they said kid... red hair... Otokago... no! Otokogs! Otoshmagay?"

Completely unknown to him, two individuals were not ten feet in front of him. He heard noises, or perhaps voices, but they weren't processing. Without even knowing, he found his hands placed on two round, soft objects. Looking up, he made out what seemed to be an older woman with white hair. With a drunk, whispy smirk, he began 'sweet talking' the woman. "You're freakin' smokin', lady bugsy! Nice mounds youz got here!"

Oh, the affects of alcohol on the young.


*Kaichou: Otokage's Office...*

As usual, the genius teenager was left with all of the paperwork that her _great leader_ was too lazy to finish herself. She sat on the big, spinning chair slumped over with her chin resting on her palm. She really didn't hate it as much as she made it seem, mostly because she got this all done about three times faster than anyone else, with better efficiency. But still--this _was_ the Otokage's job.

"Oh, woman, when will you cease to be so procrastinative?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 14, 2010)

_Ichigo/Garuda_

Ichigo squirmed a bit, and Garuda laughed, loosening her grip on the girl, and sitting back on the desk. Ichigo paused for a moment, trying to think about what just happened, while at the same time, fixated at the drunk student who barged in the Academy doors.

"Who the hell is..." She didn't have time to finish as the boy had grabbed onto Garuda's breasts. She looked down with surprise, and in a flash, Ichigo reached and punched the drunkard in the cheek, making him hit the wall. It didn't seem to do much, as he staggered forward, still drunk and conscious.

"Don't you dare touch Garuda-sensei like that, ever! Or so help me, I'll kill you."

"Now now, it was an honest mistake." Garuda laughed it off, and picked up her flute. She started to play a soft melody, to rid the sudden tension in the mood. 

_That makes two. One more..._


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 14, 2010)

*Lul*

Lul stops in the middle of the pudding fight and screams, ?YOU!? pointing at a boy pale skin,pure white hair, and icy blue eyes, ?Guys, I have some business to attend to.? she says to Kodai and Tereya.  She then walks in front of the boy, looking him up and down, ?So you?re the penguin kid.? She says to him.
__________
*Yuki/Inka*

Yuki charges upto a inmate, locking fists with him, then kicking him in the stomach with her spiked boots.  Then knees him in the face, giving a twist to it and shoving him to the ground, then moving to another.  Grizzly biting onto his leg.

Inka watches the fights unroll, Yuki smashes one person into the air then Inka comes in for the kill, she leams into the air, slamming her limbs into the inmates six times before the final hit.  ?Shishi Rendan!? she growls, landing with a huff.
__________
*Tannis*

?Today I was the first one in the village to wake up, I?m so excited I may strip my clothes and run through the street.  But wait until the late hours to stay away from prying eyes.  Also I have to work on something that Aunt Moxxi called??Teamwork??I guess I will have to figure out the meaning of this?? A very crazy young woman says into a voice recorder.  She then walks out of the house and into a coliseum, for some morning training.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXiiN4QC_bI[/YOUTUBE]
__________
Hunter/Jacob

Hunter and Jacob get released from their cell, Hunter gives an evil laugh, attracting the attention of a guard.  Jacob leaps with a scream, shreading and tearing.  The Guard screams until Jacob rips his vocal cords out, then tearing the arteries.  They take off over to Ivy?s cell, avoiding any other guards.  They then stand by the cell door.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 14, 2010)

*Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*

Listening to the kids bitching at each other gave Heather a slight headache and caused a muscle in her jaw to start twitching.  ?Okay.  Now that your lovely introductions are done.?  Heather took a deep breath and looked at them.  ?Now shut the fuck up and let me talk.?  At that moment she grabbed the cigarettes from her pouch and stared at them for a moment.  ?I was going to quick?? she thinks before pulling one of the smokes and lighting it.  ?My name is Heather Yariman.  You three can just call me Sensei.?  Heather took another long drag on her smoke.  ?I was given this job because the Hokage thought I needed to learn patience and how to control my temper.?  She took another drag and blew the smoke upward in rings.  

For a moment Heather was silent as she watched the smoke hover above her before dissipating in the air. ?Apparently I am too apt to kill first then ask questions later.  You do realize it is suppose to be the other way around, right??  A deep sultry laugh escaped the kunoichi before she took another drag.  ?So the moral of this little story??  she again blew the smoke out in rings.  ?Don?t piss me off any farther than you have.  Because on missions??  She grinned at all three of them.  ?Accidents do happen.?

As suddenly as the anger appeared on her it left.  Heather clapped her hands together and smiled.  ?So on that note.  I went and collected a mission before I arrived.  Everyone up for it??


*AA/Tora?*

?ALRIGHT LET?S ROCK AND ROLL!?  Tora bellowed as she stood in the middle with her bags of cotton candy.  She moved quickly and rushed in front of Kagami and Yuki and kicked an inmate in the shin and rushed back.  Then she moved to the side and kicked another in the knee before rushing back.  It was when she moved to the other side and tried to strike out that she was flanked and someone stole a bag of her candy.

?Yes!  I?ve wanted candy!? The psycho said as he tried to rip the bag open.

?Hey asshole that is mine!?  Tora screamed at him.

The man ignored her as he turned to gobble up his prize.  Now Tora being on a sugar rush as it was, wasn?t going to allow that.  ?Idon?tthinso!!? she screamed.  She took a swing with her leg at the back of his knee and slammed into it.  Before he could crumple she kicked out with her other foot and destroyed the other knee.  The man began to crumple as Tora took the hands filled with bags of cotton candy and began beating a barrage of hits from his kidneys to the top of the back, her hands a blur from her speed and the sugar.  ?Andthatisforopeningit!?  she yelled slamming her fist into the base of his skull.  

As he fell forward she grabbed her bag of candy.  ?Thanks!?  Tora said happily before skipping back to the middle.


*AA/Poison Ivy?*

?I told you it wouldn?t be too long.?  Poison Ivy said with a smile as she walked outside of her cell.  She could hear the alarms but she still stretched and enjoyed being out of the captive cage.  ?Now let?s see about our little job shall we??  Ivy chuckled as she walked down the hall.  ?Really Joker.  With his own arm?  That is quite clich?d don?t you think??  again she laughed as she strolled by, Hunter and Jacob moving before her.  

Each guard that approached the trio, Jacob dispatched quickly.  His nails and teeth ripping the flesh and limbs from each poor soul.  Though after the first one or two, most guards avoided them and rushed after others.  ?Ah.  Here we are.?  Poison Ivy says patting Jacob?s head as he looks up at her, the arm of a guard dangly loosely.  ?Good boy.?  She smiled taking the arm and placing the hand on the panel.  

?Access granted.?  A monotone voice respond as clank was heard.  The lock disabled and the door swung open.  

?Don?t mind if we do.?  Ivy said walking up the stairs, Jacob rushing past her and Hunter taking up the rear.  ?Why don?t you shut that door, Little Dandelion??  

?Yes ma?am?  The blonde said as she rushed back down the stairs and slammed the door shut.

Just then there was a scream that ended shortly and the sound of Jacob?s growl.  ?Now.  Now.  My little flytrap.  Why don?t we leave one left a-? 

?You will die!?  The guard screamed pulling a gun from the shelf.

With a sigh, Ivy waved her hand ironically causing the ivy plant behind the guard to wrap around him.  ?You made me use one of my babies??  she walked forward as the plant continued to tighten it?s grip.  ?He never talked to you?  Forgot to water you??  Ivy headed for the control panel as she talked, the guard beginning to groan.  ?Then why don?t you show him how you feel?? After that the guard began to scream as the vines tightened and the cracking of bones could be heard.

?Now the Joker wants a party.  Shall we give it to him??  Poison Ivy laughed rubbing Jacobs head as Hunter entered the room then hit the button on the panel.  ?The jail is all yours Joker.?  Ivy said over the microphone laughing.  Hunter too joined in as well as Jacob, though his sounded more like someone dying a horrible death.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> *Lul*
> 
> Lul stops in the middle of the pudding fight and screams, “YOU!” pointing at a boy pale skin,pure white hair, and icy blue eyes, “Guys, I have some business to attend to.” she says to Kodai and Tereya.  She then walks in front of the boy, looking him up and down, “So you’re the penguin kid.” She says to him.


"Y.Yes I'm the one and only ReiMei Mayonaka from Yukigakure. Soon to be Rikkakage and penguin sage!."He bows his head in respect.May I ask your name?He looks back up at the girl.His icy eyes shining in the light of the sun.And how did you know about my Kyuubi Penguin?I thought only Yukigakure nin knew about him.ReiMei hands the girl a note he was given by his lord Rikkakage. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Your mission is to live in Konohagakure for a period of 3 years. You must find the Hokage so you can get appointed a sensei. You can not return untill your mission is complete. Which will be when your a jonin. We will carry over your Konoha rank into our owns so no worries. And protect your bijuu well!

Lord Rikkakage


So Can you help me locate the Hokage? ReiMei's stomach growls. But first can we get something to eat on me? I love short ribs so wheers the nearest barbecue place?


----------



## migukuni (Jan 15, 2010)

*Ryoumo/Fox VS Black Star/Lucy!! Part 2*



Rakiyo said:


> "The Sharingan. Now I'll show you what a Leaf Shinobi can really do" Ryoumo said with a smile. "Fox You take the Blue Haired kid, Leave the blondie to me" the Uchiha said having Lucy in her sights.



[OOC: Link removedSky Ninja Stats]

While the battle was on going Fox had noticed that Blackstar was a wind type seeing that he used daitoppa. He had the same element as her, but it seems his control was lower than hers but his taijutsu technique's can make up for that. She'd have to be careful with this guy, good thing she wasn't fighting the blond, the blond seemed to be a good ninjutsu user from what she could tell on how she fought. 

"The Sharingan. Now I'll show you what a Leaf Shinobi can really do" Ryoumo said with a smile. "Fox You take the Blue Haired kid, Leave the blondie to me" the Uchiha said having Lucy in her sights.[/QUOTE]

Fox simply nodded and stood against the loud mouthed brat, at this time Blackstar wasn't watching like an idiot while the Uchiha was doing some shenanigans, he threw out his chain and sickle towards the Uchiha. Fox used a kunai to intercept the chain minutely changing its course then Kiba jumped out and swiped at the chain knocking it totally of course. Blackstar looked a little bit enraged*"Oi you made the Great BlackStar-sama miss! The great Blackstar-sama does not miss!"* 

"I'm sorry but you can't interfere with their battle, why don't you play around with me for awhile." Fox said silently under the folds of the blindfold that was on her neck. With that Blackstar dashed towards her with his chain, he was fast but not so fast that Fox would lose out to him. Well she didn't rely on pure taijutsu, she quickly formed handseals as Kiba jumped on her shoulder. "Juujin Bunshin" With that Kiba jumped of her back and Fox herself rolled out of the barreling Blackstar *"That's NO Fair!... But WAIT IM THE GREAT BLACKSTAR-SAMA! two enemies is nothing for BLACKSTAR-SAMA"* He shouted out as he swiped the chain towards the real Fox, he knew who the real one was basically because Kiba was a male version of Fox, Fox wasn't good enough to change Kiba's gender while transforming unfortunately. The chain and sickle were a real danger Fox thought, it was quite accurate. Fox was caught off guard as the chain wrapped around her left leg. Blackstar pulled the chain towards him readying to kick Fox in the stomach, however before he could do so Kiba stepped into the retreating chain. The chain that captured Fox became lax and she was able to kick it off.

She rolled back with Kiba as Blackstar made a series of handseals *"Daitoppa!"* the wind blown from his mouth travelling towards Fox quickly "kamaitachi" Fox replied to the wind element attack that Blackstar blew out. The two wind jutsu's clashed and caused the two combatants to step back a few steps. Fox closed her eyes momentarily and when she openned them she saw that Blackstar was caught up in the wind however he was still able to accurately throw out his chain and sickle towards her. Kiba kicked at the sickle that was coming however when he tried kicking it, the chain moved faster and Blackstar pulled it towards him, locking Kiba's right leg to the chain. Kiba was pulled towards Blackstar, Fox ran towards it however the pull of the chain was faster than her, not to mention that Blackstar was able to stand atop a higher platform than hers because of the wind blowing him higher. 

*"I'll take this guy out first, HE'S HOGGING THE SPOTLIGHT! I BLACKSTAR-SAMA SHOULD ONLY BE THE GUY AROUND ALL THE GIRLS.* With that said Fox momentarilly sweatdropped and fell awkwardly on her feet. She swore that she heard their new sensei grumble about saying that he was also a guy, the other teams sensei seemed to be fine and seemed to not mind him being indirectly told to be a girl. Fox stood up from her comic falling and looked up, she was too late, stupid her. As she looked up Kiba was able to block the kick to his stomach, Kiba flipped up and jumped overhead towards Blackstars back, however blackstar anticipated it he swiped his leg to where Kiba would stand on. Kiba lost his balance momentarily and he was wide open *"tarrenken, tarrenkyaku* A barrage of fast kicks and punches were sent out towards the open Kiba, there was no way for him to evade or block it since his balance was incredibly off. 

Fox cursed out as the last kick was a kick to Kiba's side, the hits busted the jutsu and made Kiba fall towards where Fox was standing, it seemed that blackstar was quite a taijutsu fighter. Going into close combat was really not a good thing, she would need to try to make the fight mid or long range, but she wasn't any good at long range either. So her last resort would be a mid range fight, the most dangerous weapon of blackstar in mid range was the chain and sickle, with that he can make the mid range into short range. If she really wanted to she could have ended the fight awhile ago, letting Kiba be the distraction while she use messai and take blackstar by surprise however, if that wouldn't work, then she'd be open to Blackstar's taijutsu attacks.

"tch, i underestimated you, thinking that you're just a regular genin, i must say it's quite rare for someone to actually make me excited. Well to be honest i didn't want to use this jutsu, but it seemed that i'll have to show you what an Inuzuka Shinobi can do." Fox said silkily her voice just above a whisper. "Shikyaku no Jutsu"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 15, 2010)

*Akihiko - Team Iwa Free RP mode / Iwa w/ Hakumei and Akira*



migukuni said:


> "Well... i thought you'd still be mad about the ritual not being done..." Tasuki said a little bit taken aback by his master's casual okay to what happened.
> 
> "Don't worry about such details, Tasuki" Akihiko said as he waved his hand left to right, walking towards the hot springs entrance. The lady in the front bowed and gave her respects to Akihiko and Tasuki.



As Akihiko went inside to take a dip, he mindfully looked at Tasuki's said making sure that the guy was not on his pervert mode, however when he looked over the redheads face was as red as the hair that was nestled on his head. And what the heck there was even blood running down his nose. Akihiko shook his head, Tasuki cannot be saved he will always be like that he thought to himself.

"Something has been bothering me... Your summon Mitsukake said that... that girl summoner had malnutrition, I can't seem to believe that someone from our clan would be so." Akihiko said offhandly as he dipped down into the hot spring. He was quite astounded why someone from the wealthy Sanada's could be malnutritioned, it was like saying that someone from the Sanada's cannot summon even an ant.

Tasuki seemed a bit perplexed by the question, he scratched his red hair as he also dipped down into the hot spring. He thought about it and it was quite worrisome, he thought somemore then before he answered he chose his words so Akihiko wouldn't be more worried about this. "well I don't think you have to worry about Akira-san at all Akihiko-sama, she's probably on a diet and hasn't been eating much, that would lead to malnutrition." Tasuki answered truthfully.

"Akira-san? oh is that her name... I see a diet huh." Akihiko looked at his body, he was rather thin for his age. Although not extremely thin, he was 15 yrs old and he only weight 113 pounds, he wasn't malnutritioned but he obviously was not the guy with the most muscular drool and to die for body. "I wonder what it feels like to have a diet."

With that comment Tasuki sweatdropped not knowing what to say. "Akihiko-sama your sexy enough as it is." With that said Tasuki head connected with a bath basin.



Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira_"Is it th' bad doc?"
> 
> She heard the voice, though when she looked around, no one was there. It was Hakumei's voice (no one else she knew shared the unique accent), but she couldn't find him anywhere.
> 
> ...





JohnJohn said:


> *Hakumei: Sanada Mansion...*
> Hakumei glanced to the man known as Mitsukake. "I ain't sur' 'bout anythin' else, but we 'ave an excellen' Medical-nin back at th' Tomoshibi mansion! I could get 'er ta come 'ere! Fix up this bone o' 'ers! Whaddya say?"
> 
> The man nodded slowly, "That's fine by me. Just as long as it doesn't place any strain on the poor girl."
> ...



*Mitsukake*​
Well to be honest Mitsukake thought it an insult to tell him indirectly that he was not and "EXCELLENT MEDICAL-NIN" like those from Tomoshibi mansion. He was one of the most known healer in the summoning world. There was only like two or three other beings that surpass his healing capacity. But of course being the mild tempered and kind summon he is. He simply let the kid do what he wanted, he was a kid he was just probably very concerned with his friend. However of course whatever happens, he will follow his patient anywhere, that was to make sure that she would be treated well. Especially on her food intake, it was unfathomable how someone from the Sanada clan could be malnutritioned, the Sanada clan was one of the most well off clans in Iwa.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 15, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*
> 
> Listening to the kids bitching at each other gave Heather a slight headache and caused a muscle in her jaw to start twitching.  “Okay.  Now that your lovely introductions are done.”  Heather took a deep breath and looked at them.  “Now shut the fuck up and let me talk.”  At that moment she grabbed the cigarettes from her pouch and stared at them for a moment.  ‘I was going to quick…’ she thinks before pulling one of the smokes and lighting it.  “My name is Heather Yariman.  You three can just call me Sensei.”  Heather took another long drag on her smoke.  “I was given this job because the Hokage thought I needed to learn patience and how to control my temper.”  She took another drag and blew the smoke upward in rings.



Ukeireru laughed to himself. The Hokage might think it's a good idea for Heather to learn to control her temper, but the centipede sucker had really chosen the worst team ever for doing this. She can't control her fucking temper, and they place her with us? The only one who seemed a bit normal was Shinomori, but Ukeireru had the impression that this guy would turn psycho very soon. At least she has smokes for when I run outta them, he thought. He looked at the woman again, and again saw her in a different light.  If the Hokage, not the most patient man himself thought that Heather was to volatile, Ukeireru thought he might have one hell of a time in this team. Laughing about the irony of everything, he took a deep inhale of his cigarette.



> For a moment Heather was silent as she watched the smoke hover above her before dissipating in the air. “Apparently I am too apt to kill first then ask questions later.  You do realize it is suppose to be the other way around, right?”  A deep sultry laugh escaped the kunoichi before she took another drag.  “So the moral of this little story…”  she again blew the smoke out in rings.  “Don’t piss me off any farther than you have.  Because on missions…”  She grinned at all three of them.  “Accidents do happen.”



"Oh, so she threatens too?" Ukeireru silently said to himself, wondering how close he and the Uchiha guy had been to being blown of the face of this earth. Very close, he thought as he looked at the enraged womans face. She'll see worse, he thought, quite feared by the prospective, but at the same time quite amused by it. Ah, heck, more chance she'll blow that Uchiha to death anyway, he concluded.



> As suddenly as the anger appeared on her it left.  Heather clapped her hands together and smiled.  “So on that note.  I went and collected a mission before I arrived.  Everyone up for it?”



Quite surprised by the sudden mood switch, Ukeireru threw his head up quickly. A bit too quickly, he thought, looking into his destructive sensei's face. This woman really made him remember a girl in his academy class, an Aburame girl with similar mood switches and sometimes scary attitude. Not wanting everyone to see quite how shaken he was, he quickly replied, "Yea, let's get this thing going then". First reply. Not bad, he thought, lighting another cigarette. I wasn't the most shaken for sure.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 15, 2010)

*Shuuhei trecks towards his hometown*



migukuni said:


> Shuuhei scratched his 69 tattoo absentmindedly, he really wanted to go there and check the place for himself. If the rumors were true. The bartender looked at his tattoo and looked confused, however he decided not to say anything about it. Shuuhei finally got his bearings and smiled wildly, well it wouldn't hurt to check out the place. Who knows he might find someone like him. Left alone to strive for himself in this bloody place called the mist.
> 
> "thanks oji-san, i'll be leaving now." Shuuhei said with a wave of his hands. Leaving the bartender who was still looking at him confused.



Shuuhei stood up from the stool that he was sitting on, he walked out of the bar. He looked over the horizon, nighttime was closing on and if he left now, he would arrive on his hometown by noon tomorrow or if he pushed himself around morning. Well, he didn't really want to stay in the town until morning, because that would make the danger higher. Someone might identify him to be a missing nin. Well everyone thought that he was dead so if found out that he was alive... well a bounty would probably be put into his nice and beautiful head. Shuuhei checked over his pockets and pulled out the wallets and coinbags that he took. He went towards the side of the ocean, dropping of the wallets after he took the moneys that were inside. He whistled softly under his breath as he mentally counted the money. It was quite a lot, he wasn't exactly a moneyhound and nor did he really need money but still money can buy necessities. 

Shuuhei usually kept a tight hand when it comes too money, so the money he have would probably last him for a long time, seeing that he doesn't actually have anything to buy. He pondered for awhile wondering what he should buy, food nope, girls nope, kids nope, house nope, explosive tags nope he got lots from the ship they hijacked, kunais nope there was lots of that too, sword nope he already had one, horse nope, gold nope what the heck would he use that for, map nope... wait... maybe... hmmm... of course! A map! that was what he needed! He had easily taken it for granted since the navigator is usually the one stuck with the map. 

With that firmly in mind Shuuhei walked casually in town looking for a decent shop that might sell cheap maps. Shuuhei found one and went inside, well there sure were a lot of maps there. Shuuhei checked over the mid sized maps that wasn't longer than his katana, atleast then he can hide the map with his katana so it wont be too bothersome. Shuuhei looked over at the maps and he noticed that his hometown was not in any of the maps that was being sold. That would mean that his hometown was already gone, it was not rebuilt or the like. He sighed slightly wondering what was awaiting him when he came back to his hometown. He bought a cheap one that only showed the big landmarks, like the Mist main Village, the swamp forest and some other big landmarks.

Shuuhei whistled silently as he left the port and started his treck towards his hometown. Well he would have to be careful, kiri was not as secure as konoha. In kiri bizzare monster would easily appear and try to take a bite at you, unlike konoha where in you can hardly find any good monsters to fight against. Shuuhei chuckled softly to himself about the thought.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Shinomori, Konoha*

“Yea. By that time I will go to home and take my backpack for the mission”, Shinomori said without any emotions. He raised to one’s foot from the ground, looked at everyone’s eyes very closely and walked like a zombie not towards the house, but towards the forest. With every step of his, his team was farer and farer away. He didn’t care anymore what they will think or what they will do. He only thought about next mission, about next enemies and of course about next fight. He wanted to fight in one as soon as possible.

When he entered the forest, there weren’t many trees. Sun was shining very brightly in that area. But whithersoever he was walking only shadows lied. And maybe there was coincidence, but wherever he looked, there was not a single person, not a single sound. It looked that even world turned back to him. After one minute of walk, his stomach fell in pain. He remembered that he hadn’t eaten since morning. So he started moving towards his house. “I’ll have my lunch too”, he thought. 
*
After 10 minutes*

“That was delicious. I hadn’t eaten anything better a while ago.” He thought when he was packing his backpack. “Okay, I’m ready for my first mission”. He left his house as usually in a rush to the place, where he had met his team.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 15, 2010)

*Sai Nara*
_Team 3/9 Land of Grass_

Sai was relatively quiet on the journey, following his sensei and just listening to their conversation, as they journeyed through konoha, the trip was green, they travelled at the tree tops at quite a high speed, this Sai didn't mind at all, he loved the forest especially a konoha forest, he took in a deep breath of the beautiful air, and smiled as he carried on his way behind his sensei. 

*"We're hear my...little genin" * Azumo said in a sultry voice as we landed at the entrance of the town. *"It really does live up to it's name...doesn't it?"* The "Tall Grass" in it's name seemed to be an understatement. The grass here couldn't be described as nothing less than lanky or something akin to a beanstalk.

*
"We'll...I guess it's time we set out then".
*

The stop was gradual, Sai scanned the area quite quickly taking in the impressive sights he was seeing. He looked at the tall grass, he squinted into the grass, easy spot for someone to hide, or ambush a target. He didn't know if this was first mission jitters, but Sai felt uneasy, his hands slipped for his kunai in search of the hilt, in search of safety, in search of reasurance, once clasped around it, he felt a bit more safe, and a slight uneasiness was lifted. 

Than the other team Sensei spoke, time to set out, to flush out people good or bad to understand what is going on, he waited for a moment from his own sensei before he too reacted. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Shinjo Kei*
_Training_

Shinjo woke up in the middle of the night screaming, he had another nightmare, that nightmare. He was sweating and breathing deeply. His head turned to the clock next to his bed, 4:00am. 

Time for training, as he slumped out of bed, heading towards the kitchen, rumbling through the cupboards he made himself a quick fix breakfast. Once he had eaten, he made his way to the toilet and showered and brushed his teeth and did all he needed, with that he dried himself and began to change aand stock up on his training needs, once he was ready to go he left his own.

Walking through the deserted streets at konoha, Shinjo enjoyed it. It was peaceful quiet, and real. He decided he would climb the Konoha mountain today and train up at altitude. 

When the first light came, Shinjo had managed the morning climb. With the physical training for the day being done, once he reached the top, he stood facing out over the village, he than closed his eyes and went in a automonous stage of being where he went through all the hands seals the speed increasing as he went. Than he would begin to randomize his speeds, thinking of them at random. 

Shinjo speed a straight four hours practising his hand seals. He than suddendly opened his eyes and stopped. He than decided he that will do for today, especially as his stomach was roaring for food and grumbling, he began his dissent, thinking a few balls of ramen would be just what he needs.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mazi Moto* 
_Extreme training_

Mazi over slept again this morning, he was extremely angry with himself, as punishment he made himself spend the day walking on his hands. With the decision made, once he had eaten and was suited and booted, as soon as he was outside the step of his house door, He flipped on his hands and began to carry out his extreme punishment training. 

Within the first ten minutes Mazi began to feel the strain, but he hid it as he always does, he had to become the greatest taijutsu user, to change the world with his taijutsu this was a must! 

Burn the feeling, burn the pain, he said to himself and gritted his teeth and carried on going, he would not give up. He could not give up. He carried on latacte acid burning his muscles but he would endure and he would over come. He will become the best. 

His eyes burned with passion and desire and he endured the pain and carried on, blood rushing to his head. 

An hour later, Mazi was walking through Konoha when people saw him, they begin to turn their heads confused, some worried, one man shouted out to him, *"Oi Kid, you can't do that! You'll hurt yourself!"* But Mazi didn't stop, he just gritted his teeth and said *"People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it!"* an he spurred on past them. 

Two hour's later Mazi's eye's began to flutter as he was close to losing consciousness, *"M-m-must.... Keep.... G-going.... I... Will be.... A.... Legend..."* No sooner had the lest word escaped him did he fall forward unconscious. 

Luckily he was secretly being followed by his old academy instructor who scooped him up and set off to return him home, always shocked by Mazi's desire and strong will.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*
> 
> Listening to the kids bitching at each other gave Heather a slight headache and caused a muscle in her jaw to start twitching.  ?Okay.  Now that your lovely introductions are done.?  Heather took a deep breath and looked at them.  ?Now shut the fuck up and let me talk.?  At that moment she grabbed the cigarettes from her pouch and stared at them for a moment.  ?I was going to quick?? she thinks before pulling one of the smokes and lighting it.  ?My name is Heather Yariman.  You three can just call me Sensei.?  Heather took another long drag on her smoke.  ?I was given this job because the Hokage thought I needed to learn patience and how to control my temper.?  She took another drag and blew the smoke upward in rings.
> 
> ...



*Konoha/Shinosuke/Team 11...*

"This woman is an absolute monster..."Was Shin's first thought. The young Uchiha's eyebrows raised with each passing comment that came out of the kunoichi's mouth. It wasn't that he was unnerved actually he was kind've excited  by this scary woman's threats. He loved competition and to him this was just another one. Slowly but surely overcoming Heather was becoming a goal of his. The Hokage even took note of her, she had to be formidable. 

"Yea, I'm ready." His response was simple why waste time speaking when they get just get it over with, but some were not as ready as others to start. Shinomori got up and walked away like a zombie.

"What the hell is the herbivore doing? He didn't even wait to get briefed, what hell herbivore." Shin watched as he walked further and further. His excitement over the mission was dampened by this kid running off. 

"What the hell do we do now?"


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 15, 2010)

*Yuka: Sanada Mansion.*..

"Mister Mitsukake?" Yuka walked into the room which housed both the Sanada Medical-nin and Akira. "I'm sorry to barge in like this, but Master Hakumei insisted. I know you're more than capable of your job, but if there's anything I can help with," Yuka bowed, "I'd be honored.


*Hakumei: Outskirts of Iwagakure...*

"Ah, I should be with Akira! I need ta kno' tha' she's a'righ'... Oh, Yuka... " Hakumei was leaning against a tall rock within the stony field just outside of the village, just where his father had instructed him to go. Oddly enough, his father was nowhere in sight. He often did this, telling him to meet somewhere. Well, he figured he may as well train a little until he arrived.

The thing of utmost importance was to have the control of his newly acquired Kekkai Genkai ability. How had he activated it before? Was it turned on during stress? Or did it have some sort of 'on/off' switch that he could control.

_There is two parts to this ability._ Eh? _You've only experienced the part that affects your sight. The other half allows for you to not only see electrical currents and charges--but to feel them._ Feel them? _Maybe we're getting ahead of yourself. Alright, first lets start with the basics. Activate the Senkensha. Focus on your eyes. Imagine yourself opening a gate behind them which allows chakra to flow into them. Can you do that?_

Hakumei stood still, doing exactly what the Raijuu had suggested. He could feel fatigue beginning to enter his body, but he ignored. He would rest after his father was done with him, and for now he would focus on training himself.

_Heh, you're lucky you have me. Without my power, your endurance would have left you hours ago._ Yah, I know. Thanks.

Open up channels... imagine opening up channels, Hakumei. After a few moments, he began to feel something surging through his orbs. His sight flickered between normal vision and the electro-pulse vision. In comparison to when it was attempting to turn on at the caves, it wasn't quite as bright, it took less time, and nowhere near as shocking. Finally, everything around him changed slightly in hue. Looking down to his arms, he saw the electricity running through his body. Every movement caused a barely-visible signal from the brain to shoot down to its target muscle, but it was visible nonetheless.

This is incredible! I take it this could definitely give me an upper hand in a Taijutsu fight? _Yes, but it takes training and experience to be able to use it effectively, even for one such as yourself. Now, turn it on and off several times, until it's near instantaneous to have it running._ Alright!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2010)

*Lul*
Lul looks at ReiMei, ?Hn, Constantly being chased?? She rolls her eyes, ?Nobody acknowledged me.?  She says, then looks back, seeing Kanko and Koroshi walking towards the rest of her team, ?I gotta go, I?ll see how you fair once the chuunin exams hit, and they let the rookies in.? she nods at him respectfully.  ?By the way, you look confused, I?m Lul, another former Yukigakure child.? she says, flipping her hair and walking away.
_______
*Koroshi and Kanko*

Koroshi and Kanko were walking back from the Hokage?s office when Koroshi hops onto Kanko?s back, almost knocking him over, ?Just like old times, huh?? She says, smiling at Kanko.

?Yep,? He says with a laugh as he walks them towards the giant pudding fight.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Takeshi Kanda*​The Toad was barely alive, but still aiming to kill Yume, "the King...must have..your hea-" Before Don could touch the unconscious girl he noticed a massive fire ball coming from the sky, "Wah, .what!?....No...no please...my King..save me!" The massive fire ball engulfed Don, believing that he had been burned to death, however it was merely genjutsu that just stopped Don until he finally died from the stab Yume gave him. Behind Don Toads lifeless body was Takeshi who released his hand sign that made the genjutsu, "Woah, that was a close one huh?" He spoke soaked more than usual from the water that was on him.
> 
> The Kanda boy knelled down and put his unconscious teammate on his back, "Can't have our smartest member dying on us can we?" With Bonehead he began trying to make their way out of the area, "Hopefully there aren't anymore guys around here like Doa." He looked around the area trying to figure where to go after the little battle seemed to have him a little confused on where they were going, "Heh, well I'm sure we can find a way out of this place eventually, right Bo?" As his usual silent self he simply nodded at his question. "Well anyways I think we should find some place to hide so Mesa-Sensei can catch up to us." He scanned around trying to find some sort of cover to wait.




"There." Bone held up a sign with the word and an arrow pointing to a fallen lily pad. "Good thinking Bo! We should be able to take refuge there for a little while till Mesa-sensei can catch up!" The kanda boy shouted and rushed off to the pad. "Hasty." Bonehead wrote down on the page and held it up... though, he soon felt rather embarrassed because no one was around to actually see his writing.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 15, 2010)

*Ra's al Ghul: Arkham Asylum...*

Ra's slowly brought himself to leave his meditative state, taking notice of everything that had occurred outside of his cell. The bodies of guards were scattered amongst the room, blood was spattered everywhere. He could hear the familiar maniacal laugh of the Joker, and the ever rare Clayface and his bellowing. Taking his first few steps out, he noticed a guard attempting to kill the crazed clown from behind. Normally, he'd allow someone as sick as the Joker to die, but this guard had been unfaithful. He'd been sleeping with other women behind the back of his wife. The fool had been boasting about it in front of his cell, and though any normal person wouldn't have been able to hear through the sound-proof material, Ra's could just make it out.

"Metaruton no Jutsu: Danmaku." Several pieces of metal were torn off the wall and sent flying towards the unlucky man. Every piece hit the man hard enough to set him off balance, and to finish him off Ra's caused the final scrap to impale the man's face. He didn't even have time to scream. His body was flung several feet backwards and landed with a hard thud.

"Normally, I would take the life from someone such as you." Ra's directed his voice towards The Joker. "But you freed me, so until we are all free of this place," Ra's bowed slightly, "I am in your debt."


*Rocko: With Otokage and new Team Member...*

The sound of the flute began to settle him down, but not enough to make him stop completely. "Ooo, fiesty, aren't we!" Rocko was still quite drunk, and the affects of the alcohol wouldn't wear off normally for another few hours. "You look pretty damn fine youzself there, lil' missy!" He _smoothly_ wrapped his arm around the red-head while attempting to sweet-talk her. Smoothly actually meant bonking her on the head with his hand before actually getting it around her neck. "Why dun I take 'u out ta lunch, sweety! Then I'll show you a r'lly goo' time!"


----------



## Chaos (Jan 15, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*



Sumon said:


> *Shinomori, Konoha*
> 
> ?Yea. By that time I will go to home and take my backpack for the mission?, Shinomori said without any emotions. He raised to one?s foot from the ground, looked at everyone?s eyes very closely and walked like a zombie not towards the house, but towards the forest. With every step of his, his team was farer and farer away. He didn?t care anymore what they will think or what they will do. He only thought about next mission, about next enemies and of course about next fight. He wanted to fight in one as soon as possible.



Ukeireru heard Shinomori say in some robotic voice that he'd go home to pack his stuff. Silly kid haven't even thought to do that before he went to meet the others? He had heard from one of last year's genins that they'd been dragged off into a mission immediately, without even time to talk about what the hell they were going to do. Ukeireru had prepped for this and had come with all his stuff with him (which wasn't a lot anyway), the Uchiha seemed similarly ready for the assignment and it was quite clear that Heather wasn't really happy with Shinomori's decision as well. He was gone before she said something, though, disappearing not into the village, but the woods. Ukeireru thought Shinomori would hear of this, no matter what.



SoulTaker540 said:


> *Konoha/Shinosuke/Team 11...*
> 
> "Yea, I'm ready." His response was simple why waste time speaking when they get just get it over with, but some were not as ready as others to start.



Ukeireru saw Shinosuke stare intently at Heather, and though he could not tell if his eyes where fixed on her face or her boobs, he could make out a bit of what he was thinking from his facial expression. "Seeing her as a personal challenge, eh?" he thought, "well, you're even more likely to get killed like that", his train of thought continued, not caring anymore.



> "What the hell is the herbivore doing? He didn't even wait to get briefed, what hell herbivore." Shin watched as he walked further and further. His excitement over the mission was dampened by this kid running off.
> 
> "What the hell do we do now?"



Ukeireru ignored Shinosuke and his continuing whining about Shinomori walking off. True, he hadn't expected it either, but he wasn't such a bitch to get all whiny about it, like they had no time to spare. Walking over to a tree, he sat down and rested his back against it. "We wait" was his simple response while he got out a new cigarette and lit it. "It's not like we can leave without a third of our team"


----------



## Shay (Jan 15, 2010)

*Inori Yamanaka, Yamanaka Flower Shop, Konoha Village*

Inori stepped back and wiped the sweat from her brow, admiring her handiwork. Twenty-four clay pots filled with ten pounds of soil, and several transplanted plants inside of them. It would be a while before the transplants would bear additional flowers, so for now, they were kept out of sight. She would keep the heavy pots back there, until they flourished and were truly worthy of being out in the main floor. Inori frowned. It was too much like the story of her life.

She flung off her gloves and leaned back against the greenhouse wall. Looking down at her sweaty clothing, she lamented that she would have to run home and change before she could go out in public. She didn't have any time, though. Today was the day, but work was still work.

'It's finally happening,' Inori thought to herself. 'An actual genin team. I'm actually going to be on a team.' She prayed silently that her teacher wouldn't be too unforgiving. Working in a flower shop of all things was leaving her winded, and her physical condition was lacking compared to her peers. Sitting up quietly, she walked over to door adjoining the greenhouse to the garden, and into the front counter. Her clan rotated shifts on the shop, and it was just about her time to open. She flipped the sign from 'closed' to 'open', unlocked the door, and sat down behind the counter.

It was only a matter of time, she supposed, before she met her sensei, or any of her teammates. Maybe they would be kind and place her with some familiar faces. Either way, she felt nervous. 

Inori sat back in her chair and idly toyed with the keys to the shop. She was hoping today would see some customers - the last thing she needed was to keep worrying.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 15, 2010)

JohnJohn said:


> *Raiden: Tsuchikage Mansion...*
> 
> "I s'pose I 'ad to tell 'im soona or lata." Raiden was outside of the twin doors which led into the Tsuchikage's 'office'. When Raiden said 'office', he always meant drinking hall. He'd seen the man every now and then, even drank with him on occasion, so they were acquaintances of sorts. Beyond that, he'd never really had the opportunity to meet with him one-on-one. This would definitely be interesting.
> 
> "But there's no way ta know tha' it's even true, tha' it exis's. It's a myth in our famileh's hist'ry. Hakumei's experience in tha' cave definitely makes it easia ta believe, though." Knowing their Tsuchikage, Ulik, was not a man of formality, Raiden didn't bother to knock. He merely pushed the heavy doors forward and made his way into the room. "Eh, Ulik. It's been a while."



Ulik belches loudly after taking a long drought of ale from his giant silver beerstein, which most ten year old's could probably swim in. 

"EH?"  he grunts curiously as he notices a sight too often seldom seen in his hall. The Tomoshibi Clan leader, Raiden Ryoku Tomoshibi, enters and offer his greeting. 

"RAIDEN!!" Ulik exclaims in laughter as he rises from his giant granite chair. Ulik tosses aside the empty beerstein, sending it clattering across the floor, and strides towards Raiden with a grin on his face. The giant seven foot tall man stretches his long arms around Raiden and ensnares him in a bear hug. 

"Too little have I seen you in my halls, my comrade in arms. Oh venerable leader of the revered Tomoshibi Clan!" Ulik bellows in his usual loud and booming voice. He has always made it a point to respect the authority of the clans within his village, giving them great autonomy. For their power is the foremost pillar of strength that the Village possesses and is a bulwark against potential enemies.  

Ulik retracts his arms from around the Tomoshibi leader and claps his giant hands, "Bring food and drink for this great warrior!" Ulik commands. 

In a flash two Anbu appear and set a table right next to them, filled with all manner of meats (Boar, venison, all manner of fish), cheeses, bread, and of course plenty of alcohol. 

Ulik sits at the head of the table and offers the man a seat beside him, "So what brings you to my hall Raiden? I hear great things of your boy!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 15, 2010)

*High up in the Mountains of Hidden Stone...*
Hatori presents Sparrow with a long rectangular three foot silver box. There are ornate floral designs carved into the sides and it reminds Sparrow of some kind of ornamental gift box. ?I read the briefing of your last mission and I think it is about time you try out what I am about to give you,? he tells Sparrow as he lays the box on the ground in front of her. 

?What is it?? Sparrow asks eagerly, her curiosity clearly piqued. The last time Hatori had given her a present was last year for the Holidays. A beat up sweater about two sizes too big. Her pet Cat still uses it as a sleeping pad.

?Go ahead and open it,? Hatori tells her, gesturing towards the box. Sparrow crouches in front of the long box and unclasps two silver locks on each end that secure it. I wonder what it is, Sparrow muses in anticipation. She opens the lid, revealing two three foot long ornate . The two fans are closed up and bound together by a thick red silk ribbon. Sparrow?s eyes widen and she looks up at Hatori in surprise, ?They?re beautiful!? she exclaims. 

Hatori nods with a whisp of a pleasant smile on his face, ?I knew you would like them, but they?re not just for show or fanning yourself on a hot day.?

?Where did you get them? They must be very expensive,? Sparrow asks him. 

She reaches out to touch the fans but hesitates, ?May I?? she asks Hatori.

?Of course, they belong to you now,? he answers back. 

Sparrow runs her hands along the smooth metal of the fans and her fingers stop at the large spiked barb tips at the end of each fan. Those look pretty vicious she thinks to herself, could do some damage with that. Hatori clears his throat and tips his large straw hat low over his eyes, ?As for where I got them?they belonged to my wife,? he says in a low voice, ?She was a powerful wind user and those fans where her trademark weapons.? 

Sparrow frowns slightly at the mention of Hatori?s wife. He rarely speaks of her but Sparrow knows that the woman died a long time ago and she sometimes also thinks it?s why the old Sage is the gruff and distant man he currently is. 

Hatori hesitates slightly and then continues, ?She wanted to pass them down to our children, preferably a daughter?well when we had children that is?but?? his voice trails off and he remains silent for several seconds. 

?Anyhow I think she would have wanted to see someone like you have them. She would have definitely liked you,? he adds with a chuckle. 

Suddenly Sparrow reaches over and hugs the old sage, which takes him aback for several seconds. ?Thank you, I?ll treasure them. I wish I could?ve known her,? she says with tears in her eyes, not embarrassed in the slightest to be crying. She?s always worn her heart on her sleeve, and the man is probably the closest thing she?ll ever have to a father. Hatori awkwardly pats her on the shoulder without saying a word.   

?Are you crying?? Sparrow asks him after some seconds pass.  

Hatori clears his throat and tips his Straw hat even lower over his eyes, 
?Sage?s do not cry.? 

?Liar?? she mutters with a smirk.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 15, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko exited the forest, happily laughing that after the first rabbit she'd even found another one and a badger. The girl was still feeling incredibly floaty and without any worries, even considering that tomorrow would be her first day as a genin in a genin squad, doing missions. She enjoyed the day and was highly curious for what the next might bring. "Soooooo, lunch or training or fun or friends?" she wondered out loud, a finger on her lower lip, walking trough Konoha's main road. "Ehm... I'm kinda hungry... but I don't feel like going hooooome, I don't really feel like training... fun is always good and friends too... but where are they", still talking to herself, she passed some nondescript shops which sold food and stuff like books and furniture. "I could also climb the Hokage mansion" Suddenly something caught her eye. "Weeeeeeeeeeee, flowers!" she happily exclaimed as she passed a flower shop. Having no idea what to do with flowers yet, or even the point of flowers anyway, she couldn't have been happier with the marvelous idea to go get some flowers. 

She walked into the shop. Flowers were everywhere, she thought. Wooooow. She'd never known there were this many kinds of them. Purple flower, yellow flower, blue flower, counter with blonde ponytails girl, red flower, pink flower, white flower and then purple again, Bagunotoko decided. She walked over to the white flowers and smelled the sweet aroma released by the flower's delicate structure. "I like this flower" she said out loud. She then turned to the girl behind the counter, looked at her for a few moments as if she was something Bagunotoko'd never seen, then asked "You have black flowers to? Or green flowers? Oh yes green flowers'd be good, and blaaaack, and the white ones are really pretty as well" As she waited for a response, she again looked around in amazement. "Isn't it fantastic to live with flowers? Though I'd probably get bored within a few hours and go do something else", she quickly confessed. She spun another full circle, then eyed the blonde girl again. "Are you a Yamanaka? You must be, you're so blonde... And beside, the Yamanaka name's on the window" She laughed cheerily, "I'm going to be a ninja too you know, a very great ninja"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 15, 2010)

*Hana Yume VS Taron Hitori; Land of Lightning*

"A Genjutsu" The cloud ninja quickly thought as she dispelled the attempt, The Genjutsu hadn't had much time to set in and with her excellent chakra control she was able to thwart it. Grabbing the Kunai that was attached to her leg holster she rans towards taron. "Under the supreme order of Lord Raikage I've come to arrest you!" Forming a handsign a stray explosive tag went off catching the cloud ninja off guard.

BOOM!!!

The avalanche of rocks consumed the girl whole burying her under it's fury. Her body bending to it's will as her bones shattered and blood shot from the birthing wounds. Her bones protruding from her joints would scare any sane person as she rose admist the destruction. Taron merely smiled though it was quickly washed away as Hana bursted into lightning. "A clone?" Taron thought as he quickly turned around to meet his attacker.

Shoving the kunai into his jugular blood began to shoot out, Its bright crimson red tainting her arm and some of her face. The boy struggled to breathe in air as his eyes glossed over. Kicking him down to the ground she made sure to finish the job driving the Kunai deep into his skull. Taking some time to wash the blood of her she headed on her way only to be stopped by the sound of hissing.

HSSSSSSSS!!!

Steam rose from the boys head were the wound lay as millions upon millions of cock roaches erupted forth spreading every which way, Claiming the land black. Hana grabbed her kunai only to realize that the blood she had washed off had returned, This time bubbling until it turned black. Surfacing it began to form the same roaches that had bursted from the boys body. Spreading around like a frenzied army they began to eat at her flesh.

"GET EM OFF!" She yelled swatting them as her flesh began to fall off the bone. The air from her lungs began to leave as Taron stood behind her choking the life from her. "You bastard" She barely managed to get out as a maniacal grin painted his face. Her body began to crack litterally shattering into a hundred pieces as if made of glass.

Hana stood atop of the cliff panting. "Though he's still just a genin he's Genjutsus quite strong" The Cloud ninja thought finally breaking out of his intial genjutsu. "Layering two genjutsus thats pretty smart" She said as she rushed towards him, "BUT THIS TIME I'M SERIOUS!"


----------



## Shay (Jan 15, 2010)

*Inori and Bagunotoko, Yamanaka Flowers, Konoha*

Inori jump started from her half-asleep state as the bell on the flower shop door rang true. A strange girl walked into the shop, as though she had never seen a flower before. Her eyes scanned the selection and Inori put on a warm smile, her best salesmanship at the ready Inori opened her mouth to speak as her new customer walked over to a display of white flowers and began smelling them. They were a few of Inori's favorites.

"I like this flower," her visitor proclaimed. "You have black flowers too? Or green flowers? Oh yes green flowers'd be good, and blaaaack, and the white ones are really pretty as well" Taken aback by her energy, Inori nodded her head as the girl began to look around some more. "Isn't it fantastic to live with flowers? Though I'd probably get bored within a few hours and go do something else. Are you a Yamanaka? You must be, you're so blonde... I'm going to be a ninja too you know, a very great ninja"

Inori blinked and suddenly was reminded that her blonde hair must have looked terrible. She put her smile back on. "Yes, I'm a Yamanaka. Inori Yamanaka. Welcome to our shop." Inori bowed respectfully to her customer. "We have a free flower gift today for all Konoha shinobi and military personnel with ID!" Inori maintained her composure and considered transforming herself temporarily into wearing something less sweaty and awful. The peppy visitor was making her feel self conscious.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 15, 2010)

*The Mist...*
From the North end of the village, Misuto can already hear a great commotion coming from other parts of the village. Deprived of his clothes he had no choice but to put on the armor of one of the Samurai that he had killed. Samurai run past him in every direction, shouting about an incursion by Mist Shinobi. 

Misuto snickers to himself as he walks casually along the street, blending in with the other Samurai, save for the fact that he doesn't wear a helmet. "Looks like the other two retards are causing trouble too!" he mutters aloud in amusement, loving it when a plan comes to together, and forgetting what the original plan even was.  

He turns a corner and suddenly a house to his left catches his eye. A giant sign on the front of the large four story private house reads...

*The Bunny Mansion*
_
A minute later..._
*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK! *

The Mistress of the Bunny Mansion, a raven haired woman in her late thirties, wearing a long black satin nightgown, looks through the peephole of the door and sees a rather young looking Samurai with spiky blue hair standing at the door. She raises a curious eyebrow, "Never seen him around before..." she mumbles. She thinks it over for a second but then decides to unbolt the locks on the door and open it, "How can I help y-"

Suddenly the young Samurai barges through the door, "Priority alert alpha!" he exclaims, "I'm here to conduct a full inspection of this place!"  

The Mistress looks at him in confusion, "I don't know who you are but-"

"Lady this is an emergency!!" the Samurai yells at her grabing her by the shoulder and shaking her back and forth, "WE NEED TO PROTECT THE WHORES!! THEY'RE OUR MOST PRECIOUS RESOURCE!!" 

Some minutes later loud bloodcurdling screams of women can be heard from within the Bunny Mansion. 

*Hidden Stone...*
Sparrow unties the red ribbon binding the fans and picks up one in her right hand. It feels very light and yet she can feel quite a heft to it and it feels very solid in her hand. With a flick of her wrist the fan snaps wide open into a half moon shape, almost large enough to shield her body. Sparrow whistles audibly in awe as she eyes the incredibly sharp looking edge of the fan, probably sharp enough to easily cut flesh to ribbons, and the multiple spiked barbs at the top look like they could do some damage as well. Sparrow mimics covering her face up to her eyes with the fan like a Geisha and bats her eyelashes.  

“How do I look?” she asks him. 

Hatori rolls his eyes and crosses his arms, “Like a fool.” 

“Hmm…do you think these fans are my style?” Sparrow asks Hatori. She has to admit they could really come in handy in fights, especially against other weapon users, but she’s still not sure if they’re appropriate for the skills she brings to the table, which is to say she has no idea what her skills truly are, besides getting in trouble. 

Hatori grabs up the other fan that is in the box and opens it with a casual snap of his right wrist. “You tell me,” he replies. 

Suddenly the Sage spins around with fluid grace and slices the air with the war fan in a wide sweeping horizontal arc, causing a spiraling scythe shaped blade of wind to shoot out of the fan. The wind blade travels for 20 meters before cutting straight through a giant boulder and cleaving it in half. The air blade continues traveling onwards until it hits a rock wall in the distance with violent impact. Hatori narrows his eyes and slashes upwards with the fan, generating a powerful gust of hurricane force wind that hits the cleaved boulder and shatters it to hundreds of smaller rock particles.

“This is the power of wind,” Hatori says as if reciting a mantra. “Of course I added a little extra punch to it, so to speak.”   

The old sage salutes the air with the war fan and then turns around to face 
Sparrow, “How do you like my present now?”

Sparrow’s jaw hangs agape, her eyes fixated on the pulverized giant boulder. “Best present ever….” she mumbles with her jaw agape.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 15, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Ulik belches loudly after taking a long drought of ale from his giant silver beerstein, which most ten year old's could probably swim in.
> 
> "EH?"  he grunts curiously as he notices a sight too often seldom seen in his hall. The Tomoshibi Clan leader, Raiden Ryoku Tomoshibi, enters and offer his greeting.
> 
> ...



*Raiden: Tsuchikage's Office...*

Despite the man's massive size and strength, Raiden managed to get an arm around the burly Tsuchikage, "Agreed, brotha. It's been fa' too long since I been aroun'!"

Being one who loved a good feast, Raiden was happy to oblige Ulik's hospitality. Generally he wouldn't think twice about diving into a delicious meal such as this, but there were more serious matters to attend to, matters which may not only concern this village, but others.

"Hakumei is doin' grea'! 'E's turnin' into a damn good ninja. Ther's fa' mor' potential in tha' boy than any Genin I eva did see, even withou' the Raijuu! 'Im an' 'is team took down an entire league 'o bandits, withou' the 'elp of a Jounin! Some damn good stuff righ' ther'!" Raiden snatched himself a piece of the boar on the table, munching into it hungrily. "The Raijuu an' 'im ar' becomin' much mor' connected. I constantly 'ear 'im talkin' to 'imself, so I can only assume 'e's talkin' with it. Wouldn't be su'prised if 'e could sta't tappin' into it's chakra. Won't be long, now."

Quickly finishing off the piece of boar, Raiden chugged down an entire mug of beer within a matter of seconds. He gasped loudly as he withdrew the cup from his mouth. Taking a few seconds to catch his breath, he continued, "Ther' is somethin' I wanted ta talk to yah abou', concernin' Hakumei's las' mission. You eva 'ear o' a man named Ma'gorath?"


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 15, 2010)

_Akira_

"Hakumei!"

But she heard nothing now. Akira let her arms drop to her sides, falling to her needs. The surroundings around here wraped, the serene peace of the field turning black. Soon she was spinning around, being swallowed into nothing...

"AHHHHH!"

Akira opened her eyes, and sat straight up, panting. Her body was in a cold sweat, and she looked around, expecting to see only blackness. But she was in a...hospital? She didn't know where she was.

"Where...where am I?"

_Kisuke_

She followed the conglomerate team silently. It was a rare moment for her to be silent, but it was mostly because she wanted to hear that voice again. As she moved forward, she heard nothing. 

Even after they reached to a stop, all she heard was silence inside of her. Obviously, it was going to take more to bring this thing out.

_Ichigo/Garuda_

Was this guy...drunk? Ichigo groaned, backing away slightly. She saw what drunkards did around these parts, and it wasn't pretty. However, before she knew it, she was bonked on the head, before a nasty arm curled around her neck, pulling her closer to him. Growling, she slipped away from his grip, and reached behind her back for her kunai.

*"Ichigo."*

Garuda gave Ichigo a stern look. They stared at each other for a moment, before Ichigo moved her hand away from the kunai.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 15, 2010)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma bursts into the emergency room of the hospital which he so very much dislikes. Over his shoulders he carries his father. 

"I NEED A HEALER!!"  he cries. 

A nurse rushed toward him, "What happened?!" she exclaims. Right behind her two orderlies wheel in a bed followed by a female healer hot on their heels. 

Kazuma hesitates for a second before answering, "I found him unconscious in his room!"  he responds.

_Ten minutes ago..._
"NO!"

Kazuma rushes towards his father who's legs dangle aimlessly in the air. A thick leather belt is wrapped around his neck and secured to a wooden beam in the ceiling above. Kazuma moves under his father leg's and supports his weight, then leaps atop the mattress and unties the belt. He lays his father onto the floor and commences CPR. 

_Right here right now..._
"LET'S MOVE IT!!" the healer cries, wheeling Kazuma's father into the OR. 

Kazuma follows them but as they enter the OR, the Nurse stops Kazuma. "Stay here please!" she tells him emphatically. 

"But-"

"It's for your own good," she responds before rushing through the double swinging doors. 

Kazuma slumps onto chair adjacent to the waiting room. Opposite him stands an very old looking man in a green hospital gown. His face is wrinkled and his arms are covered in age spots. He loks at Kazuma with a bewildered expression, his eyes hollow and glassy. 

"Are you my son?" he asks Kazuma. 

Kazuma sighs inwardly and shakes his head, "Nope..." 

But I'm about to be nobodies son shortly he thinks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 15, 2010)

*Yasha Hyuuga/ Team 12*

A short kunoichi walks down the street of Konoha, watching the buildings around her.  The sun shining off her breastplate.  She spots the Yamanaka Flower shop, she leans on the doorway, looking at the pair within.  She straightens up, “I would like three Azalea flowers, Miss Yamanaka, once you are done with Miss Aburame.” she says to the blonde as she walks forward, turning her head to look around the shop.  “It is very well taken care of.” the woman says absently.  

“How they take care of themselves and their workplace tells a lot about a person.” The woman says, running a finger on a rose petal.  She stops on the right side of the Aburame, looking at them both with her Hyuuga eye.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay I need to set out and help me find this Kitsune chick if shes even here! I want to talk to the Jinchuriki of the Demon fox! .....Kyu? Are you woke? ReiMei appears in his mind with his bijuu.Kyu! Do you think this Kitsune Inuzuka is a jinchuriki like Naruto Uzumaki was? The Kyuubi has to be a difficult person to control? Kyuubi gets up and sits in front of ReiMei Rei the kyuubi fox is indeed a very lethal and difficult biju.When I met him he was very displeased about being sealed inside a boy for as long as he was. So I imagine that hes displeased to be in this Kitsune girl. But with that said foxes are canine and she has canine like abbilities and various other aspects to why Kyuubi Fox might like this girl!I guess your right Kyu aren't you the same level as the demon fox?I'm not sure but I have an aversion for him.oh!ReiMei looks at the headband around his neck.Why was I given this headband Kyu?That headband means that you will someday become a sage of penguins!A great symbol of your clan this isn't easily achievable!It's going to require you to master my chakras and and focus that and nature of ice into your own chakra. And a contract with the Penguin-Nins summon and when you achieve this you can become a Rikkakage!ReiMei smiles and hops onto his feet.You really think so kyu?Yes now stop talking to me and find the Hokage!Gotcha Boss!ReiMei runs down the street keeping a eye out for the Kitsune


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 15, 2010)

With Shou-

  "Get him!" The samurai shout and charge at Shou. "Damn it." He turns down a corner with speed surpassing the samurai's. "Damn it, What the hell is he!?" As shou turns the corner he leaps into an open window and crashes through some family's home. "What's going on!?" The mother father and children rush down the steps, Shou lays at the bottom covered in blood. "Ah, This looks bad." He rubbed the back of his head. 

"W...why's that samurai all bloody!" The kids shout. "I don't know..." The dad raises up a broom. "Really? You're gonna fight me with a broom?" Shou chuckled. CRASH!!! The real samurai break down the door. "THERE HE IS MEN! GET THAT MURDER!" Shou grumbled. "Fuck this shit!" He formed hand signs and breathed in deeply. "Fukumi Hari no jutsu!" With a strong exhale he unleashed the furry of needles on the samurai.

"Oh yeah, before i go." He looks over at the residents. "I killed Santa fuckers." He rushed off. "COMFORT YOUR FUCKING KIDS ASSHOLE!" Shou screams, he wasn't feeling very kind today. He breaks out another window and rolls into the alley. "Alright, Where the hell was i going again?" He blinked, missing the large fortress he was supposed to invade, Right behind him. "I'm sure it was something important...." He ran off away from the fortress. 

From the rooftop a single samurai wearing red armor observed Shou's movements. "So, They've come for us have they?" He pondered. "To send ninja's to deal with samurais.... how shameful you have become.. LAND OF IRON!" The samurai shouts into the sky. "Huh? What the hell?" Shou looks back to see the crimson armored samurai chasing after him along the roof tops. "Oh, a new guy, this'll be fun."


----------



## migukuni (Jan 16, 2010)

*Prince Nara drops by kotaro's #2*



migukuni said:


> "I know what to make you all happy again!" Prince said as he looked at Kotaro and gave him a happy smile. Kotaro's face was still dark and still glaring at him and ready to kill him. "well since i've finished our first A-rank mission, how about you and I have a spar?"
> 
> Prince swore that Kotaro's face just shined a bit. Kotaro's joy was fighting, a spar he would never say no.



The two guys went over to Kotaro's rather large yard. The yard was already wrecked as it is, since they spar there from time to time. "alright as always the rule is that i wont be using any ninjutsu or genjutsu and it will be a pure taijutsu fight... Right?" Prince said as he smiled and faced off against Kotaro.

"tch... whatever." Kotaro shrugged as he warily took Prince's stance, his senpai was good alright, he could barely make out any place where he can attack safely in his level right now. Kotaro narrowed his eyes, looking at all possible attack patterns but found none that would be effective. His senpai was really stronger than he is now. Maybe too strong enough that he wouldn't be able to keep up with him for long. And not to mention that senpai had a good understanding of his battle technique's and with his bright mind, he should be able to find some places that he can attack him on.

Kotaro's head just started heating up and his rash behavior shown through. Kotaro attacked head on with a straight punch to Prince's chin, Prince easily sidestepped it and took three steps back throwing out a kunai that Kotaro easily parried with his own kunai. Prince was taking Kotaro lightly, this was sparring and right now, they werent on the same level anymore. Kotaro dashed forward and tried kicking the back of Prince's neck, however Prince easily blocked it with his arm, quickly pulling the leg towards himself Kotaro jumped back.

"Ahahaha your hot headed as usual Kota-kun." Prince said drawing out kota-kun. "that's why your so predictable"

"don't call me that" Kotaro said as he dashed forward again and kicked at Prince with his left leg, Prince was caught off guard, he thought Kotaro would use his right leg for the kick. Then Prince remembered, that's right he saw Kotaro's father use this technique before, Prince remembered that it was called Gamaku. The kick had made Prince stumbled back a little and Kotaro took this as a chance to do a choke hold on him from the back and quickly pushed him down with his legs on Prince's back, by doing so adding more pressure on the throat. 

"ugh" Prince groaned out as Kotaro held him down, he was underestimating Kotaro too much. Prince smirked and said out "so ugh... you really like being on... ugh... top"

Kotaro blushed and jumped back releasing Prince from the hold. Prince rubbed his throat "man you sure are a demon when it comes to this. Prince said, he looked at Kotaro who was panting and glaring at him.

Your really such a perverted bastard!" Kotaro spat out as Prince laughed jovially. "tch, well anyways we'll be leaving today. So I'll see you when I'll see you."

Prince smiled and nodded, he helped Kotaro pack up "hey, promise that when we get to see each other, we'll have a good spar okay?" Prince said smiling at Kotaro. *"Tomodachi"*

Kotaro looked up surprised, what he saw was quite rare, Prince said it blushing and his mouth and chin quivering. "Tch, your an idiot, of course we'll see each other again..................... *Tomodachi*."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 16, 2010)

*Sousuke Higarami; Secret Healing Center; Konohagakure*

Sousuke lies atop of a mattress covered in a thin like paper sheet, His body completly exposed to the elements blanketed by a blue drape that ends around his ankles. The room is dimly lit with the gleaming monitors of the buzzing computers nearby recording everything. His body is completly covered in symbols. His head sinks deeper into the bed as his eyes struggle to adjust themselves to the artificial blue light that rains on them.

Chopper appears into the room, His body shaking as he nervously climbs up a small flight of stairs that lead up to Sousuke's bedside. "So are you sure about this?" Chopper asked hopinng that Sousuke would change his mind. This would be the most dangerous procedure Chopper would attempt without the aid of his faithful mentor Minori. "Yes" Sousuke said, He had made up his mind. If he couldn't live as a ninja then he didn't want to live at all.

Chopper sighed still unsure of his abilities. "You can do it chopper, Your a great doctor" Sousuke reassured having complete faith in his talents, After all he had been mentored by the veloptious though quite lesbian Minori. "As If a compliment from you would make me feel good" Chopper scolded though his body gyrated from side to side suggesting otherwise. Placing an anesthetic jutsu on him. "Count from a hundred backwards" Chopper instructed as he prepared the procedure.

"100"

"99"

"98"

"97"

"96"

"95"

Sousuke drifted off into the depths of his mind, The surgery was about to take place and due to the strain of the jutsu he would need to be asleep when it happened. Chopper had learned the jutsu directly from Minori who had managed to create a jutsu said to be able to even heal destroyed Chakra Nerves, She had surpassed the Legendary Tsunade. However the doctor was at much risk as the paitient as the procedure called for Life Chakra to be used to replenish the damaged parts.

"All right here goes" Chopper said beginning to heal away at the jounin's torn body. Sousuke's mind carried him back to his childhood. The sound of crickets chirping could be heard as the still night entered it's twightlight. He and his sister had been allowed to stay awake all night due to the festival being in place. Trying their hardest they battled with their heavy eyes to stay awake and prove that they were grown ups.

"You getting sleepy yet Millari?" Sousuke taunted, He had betted against his sister that he would outlast her. "Nope. You Sousuke-Chan?" Millari retorted, Her eyes heavy with the lack of sleep. "Nope feeling just fine" He said trying to hide a yawn that threaten to blow his cover. "It's beautiful isn't it" Sousuke and Millari's father said. He was a balding old man who wore thick brimmed glasses though swears on his life that he was quite the playboy back during his days of youth.

The fireworks bursted into the air, Splitting apart into hundred different rays of colors. "It seems they missed it" Their mother walked in with a smile, Her hair reaching the floor. A small birthmark kissed the bottom of her left eye as her rosy cheeks would warm the heart of any frighten child. Sousuke and Millari laid on the floor unconscious sleeping atop of each like lion cubs. Their attempts all for naught as they missed the precious fire works.

"Kuhehe guess so" Sousuke's father laughed patting their heads. "Their gonna have a bright future. I have a feeling about that" Sousuke's dad said with a certain smile on his face. Sousuke's mother sat by Millari's side, The moment seeming like a picture that would come straight from a cheesy family album. Everything was quiet that night, Little did they know it would be their last.


----------



## Rikkakage No Yukigakure (Jan 16, 2010)

Kyu we're never going to find this girl at this rate!I'm surprised Rei. Your usually not this tense and impatient.Well I really want to find this Kitsune chick!Shes going to be stronger than us you know?I fully anticipate that! I want to measure her and Kyuubi's relationship and power. Plus your a nine tails too!It's not that simple.You have less experience than her.I'm not stupid Kyu! I know that.Just be careful when you meet her! That kyuubi is very dangerous."Just go with the flow Kyu!...how can a jinchuriki with a biju like hers be so hard to locate?I have no idea Rei.But keep an eye out i'll let you know if I can sense the kyuubi!Okay boss lets go!


----------



## migukuni (Jan 16, 2010)

*Shuuhei and Ryohei intercepts each other.*



migukuni said:


> *PRESENT​*
> Ryohei shook his head as he stopped himself from remembering it. That day he was able to capture one, but he was really injured afterwards, he looked like a poor strangled puppy afterwards but it was a huge accomplishment, his first hunt was a success. He looked over at the roasted boar, well it was ready to eat now. He gingerly cut a portion with his kunai and tried it out. The outer was already cooked but the inner meat was a little bit too chewy for his taste. So he started eating the roasted skin and the cooked part and pretty soon the chewy part also became cooked and soon the boar was all devoured. Ryohei patted his stomach, thinking about his past made him too hungry. For a seven year old to totally eat up a whole boar was a question for another day.



Ryohei yawned as he turned on his makeshift bed and scratched his eyes. It was daytime now, the mist was still thick but he could make out the scarce light that occasionally passed in the canopy of the forest. He gingerly sat up closing his eyes and silently searching if there was somebody around that should not be there, but it seemed no one was in the vicinity. Eventhough he didn't want to, he stood up and stretched his arm, first was to find breakfast and... he smelled himself, he smelled a bit off right now, a bath would be good and luckily the stream was nearby. 

He yawned again as he stood up, strapping the katana on his back and pulling out a kunai from his leg pocket. He ran up the nearest tree and stood silently in one of the lower branches looking out into the mist induced forest. It was breakfast time now, so a rabbit would do, he was a dinnertime person and not a breakfast person. He saw a rabbit close by, just in the range of his kunai. He threw it accurately on the rabbits head instantly killing it. He jumped off the branch and landedly squarely on his feet as he picked up the dead rabbit. He walked over to the stream cleaning it and then restarted the fire that he had made last night. He then started cooking it, while the rabbit was being cooked he undressed and went to the stream. His sword and clothes near the stream so that if any attackers would come, he was ready to slice them up to ribbons. It seemed like a long time since Ryohei had a nice bath like this he thought to himself.

After his bath he dressed up ate his food and cleaned the area making sure that not a trace of him being there could be found, also his bath had gotten rid of the smells if ever there was a smell tracker among the people following him. He then trudged towards his destination. He was close now, in an hour or two he would already arrive in his destination.



migukuni said:


> Shuuhei whistled silently as he left the port and started his treck towards his hometown. Well he would have to be careful, kiri was not as secure as konoha. In kiri bizzare monster would easily appear and try to take a bite at you, unlike konoha where in you can hardly find any good monsters to fight against. Shuuhei chuckled softly to himself about the thought.



The night was pretty eventless for Shuuhei's taste. He trudged until he felt he needed sleep, he plopped down into a heap and sleep only eating three pieces of apples that he snucked out from the ship. He slept without a care in the world. He woke up early in the morning and started his trek towards his home town. However when he arrived there, there was a single kid with silver hair and a katana on his back waiting for him, glaring at him


----------



## Rikkakage No Yukigakure (Jan 16, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Ryohei yawned as he turned on his makeshift bed and scratched his eyes. It was daytime now, the mist was still thick but he could make out the scarce light that occasionally passed in the canopy of the forest. He gingerly sat up closing his eyes and silently searching if there was somebody around that should not be there, but it seemed no one was in the vicinity. Eventhough he didn't want to, he stood up and stretched his arm, first was to find breakfast and... he smelled himself, he smelled a bit off right now, a bath would be good and luckily the stream was nearby.
> 
> He yawned again as he stood up, strapping the katana on his back and pulling out a kunai from his leg pocket. He ran up the nearest tree and stood silently in one of the lower branches looking out into the mist induced forest. It was breakfast time now, so a rabbit would do, he was a dinnertime person and not a breakfast person. He saw a rabbit close by, just in the range of his kunai. He threw it accurately on the rabbits head instantly killing it. He jumped off the branch and landedly squarely on his feet as he picked up the dead rabbit. He walked over to the stream cleaning it and then restarted the fire that he had made last night. He then started cooking it, while the rabbit was being cooked he undressed and went to the stream. His sword and clothes near the stream so that if any attackers would come, he was ready to slice them up to ribbons. It seemed like a long time since Ryohei had a nice bath like this he thought to himself.
> 
> ...


Reimei walks towards the boy.Hey you! Do you know where I can find Kitsune Inuzuka?He then fixes his robes waiting for a reply.I mean your a Konoha ninja after all.ReiMei stands there patiently awaiting what he wants to hear.This is important to my mission. I need her for something but don't worry i'm not a bad guy.ReiMei's glare turns into a smile.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 16, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha konoha team 3/Akihiko - team Iwa free RP*

Lind scowled as morning light hit his beautiful sleeping face. He growled as he stood up and kicked the sheets of his glorious body. He rummaged under the sheets of the bed looking for the boxer shorts that he had flipped away last night so that he can jack himself off. His dick hardenned at the thought of doing it again, but growled as his alarm sounded. Damn alarm, he clicked the alarm roughly and found his green boxers with sword prints. He stood up and stretched with only his boxers on, he looked over at the mirror and admired himself. Damn! who could ever say no to this gorgeous guy that was in the mirror, no woman or man would ever say no to him. He licked at his lips imagining having sex with himself, oh yes that would be so cool he thought to himself. 

His eyes strayed towards the alarm clock and saw that it was already a bit late and his stomach was growling. He admired himself in the mirror again before he finally snatched his pants and a tank top. Then pulled a jacket over the tank top. He ruffled his hair, his hair was cool no matter what he did to it. It made him look real sexy without any effort. He smirked and left his room, padding towards the Uchiha apartments kitchen and smirked at the lady in the counter. 

The girl blushed and looked at him under her lashes, the female gave him his regular food with a blush on her cheeks. Lind leaned a bit closer and whispered "want to... Fuck?" The girl blushed some more and Lind laughed and pulled back laughing. "sorry, but i won't be fucking anyone right now, though i wouldn't mind if you give me a BJ while i eat." With that the female fainted and Lind laughed out, tch females like her worshipped the path Uchiha's walk on, if he told her to pull up her panties and lay down on the table she'd probably do it without any hesitation. Bitches like her was boring in Lind's point of view.

He ate his breakfast and left the Uchiha compound, female and male servants looking at him with lust in their eyes. While the Uchiha's glared at him for being such an arrogant dick around him, one of the reason's he was hated by the his own clan was because he didn't agree on fucking with the shotacons in the higher heirarchy. He spat on the ground as he left and walked outside into the streets of Konoha.



migukuni said:


> "Akira-san? oh is that her name... I see a diet huh." Akihiko looked at his body, he was rather thin for his age. Although not extremely thin, he was 15 yrs old and he only weight 113 pounds, he wasn't malnutritioned but he obviously was not the guy with the most muscular drool and to die for body. "I wonder what it feels like to have a diet."
> 
> With that comment Tasuki sweatdropped not knowing what to say. "Akihiko-sama your sexy enough as it is." With that said Tasuki head connected with a bath basin.



Tasuki fell down into the hot spring water, with blood on his nose when he caught sight of Akihiko's creamy thighs under the water. 

"OI! Tasuki are you alright?" Akihiko yelled out as Tasuki went lower into the water, he quickly pulled him up into the side of the bath. "uhhh... I saw Akihiko-sama's heaven." Tasuki said dumbstruck as blood continued to rush out of his nose. 

*Pervert!* Akihiko yelled out as a large vein popped out of his right temple


----------



## Chaos (Jan 16, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

"Yes, I'm a Yamanaka. Inori Yamanaka. Welcome to our shop." the Yamanaka girl said. Bagunotoko was quite proud of herself  that she had seen it was a Yamanaka, even though the name was hugely painted on the window. "Thank you, I like this place" she said. "It's full of colors and smells, would you mind if I let my bugs see this? I think not, since you don't want insects in your shop, but they'd like it" she said. Answering her own question, she continued "Nah, they'll just try to eat these glorious colorful things and... Oh, but you wouldn't see it, since that is the beauty of the bugs, you wouldn't see a thing even if they did swarm... Do flowers have chakra?" She was talking in an extreme rapid pace, not even paying attention to the blonde girl anymore as she wondered if flowers had chakra. Just when she came to the conclusion that flowers had no chakra because she'd never seen a flower perform a jutsu the Yamanaka girl spoke again. "We have a free flower gift today for all Konoha shinobi and military personnel with ID!" Bagunotoko started to think a while. "Free flowers?" she said with a huge smile widening on her face. Just as she wanted to ask for more information, the shop bell rang and a small kunoichi walked in. 

?I would like three Azalea flowers, Miss Yamanaka, once you are done with Miss Aburame.? the small kunoichi said. Bagunotoko wasn't listening, she was looking at the woman who'd just walked in. She had fantastic hair, was her first thought. But why does it cover an eye? She knew that there were people who preferred to have hair over one eye, but she never could think why. Then she suddenly realized that the kunoichi had known her surname. "I'm sorry to be interrupting you..." she began, "but I was wondering how you knew my surname and also why you would have your hair trimmed over one eye? Can you see as well like that? I don't think so. Isn't it hard to always walk around and only be able to use one eye? But it looks fantastic" she said in an accelerated pace, eyeing the woman curiously.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 16, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Rukia Ruuta & Teisoku, Konoha Gate; Team 6*
> 
> Rukia paid no mind to the idiot genin, Her mind preoccupied with Sousuke's fate. Teisoku had been slacking off on his ninja training on the mean time, Spending his time watching R Rated movies while getting high on his favorite kind of leaf. Teisoku rolled up his latest creation, Using his ninja textbook papers to hold in the two dime bags of weed he had bought from his local bud man. Lighting it up he wrapped his lips around the end of the joint inhaling in the burning smoke.
> 
> ...



Agito gave an ugly look at Teisoku, who was coming in the group. "Unfortunately not everything changes," he hoped his partner would have stopped his pot smoking ways, but when he noticed the way Teisoku was walking and acting he have up that thought. The boy was well prepared for his delinquent Teammate as he pulled out a paper clip on his nose to block out the smell of whatever the smell Teisoku might have. "I think we waited long enough," although he meant it to sound serious his voice sounded strange because of his nostrils being closed. Whatever joking or insulting comments his teammates would make Agito would simply ignore them. 

Agito took a step foreward ready to head for his mission, however this triggered what his father said after his first mission.

*FlashBack*

"Don't think I'm stupid boy I know about you failing your former sensei's trial!"

Agito falls on the ground whipping the food off his face as he looks at his father with some fear in his eyes. In return he looks back at his son with disgust, "you had not forget that you are the only single member on the Senju clan to inherit the wood style like the first hokage, failure will not be acceptable, remember who you are!"

*Present*

"I certainly,.....I won't forget who I am," he mutters to himself almost like an echo inside his mind that won't stop. He then clenches his teeth hard in frustration and turns to his team, "I promise on my life that I will not fail you all no matter what!" Even if they did ace the mission he didn't want to do it like a complete fool as he did before, at least not as much as a fool he looked like then. _I won't run from my problems like Taron did.....no...I'll stand there in front of my problems...unmovable like a tree,_ He turns his sights forward and slowly walks out of the gate with his sights set for success.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 16, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Hana Yume VS Taron Hitori; Land of Lightning*
> 
> "A Genjutsu" The cloud ninja quickly thought as she dispelled the attempt, The Genjutsu hadn't had much time to set in and with her excellent chakra control she was able to thwart it. Grabbing the Kunai that was attached to her leg holster she rans towards taron. "Under the supreme order of Lord Raikage I've come to arrest you!" Forming a handsign a stray explosive tag went off catching the cloud ninja off guard.
> 
> ...



Taron grinned insanely as he sealed his guitar back into a scroll which he placed into his pocket.

"*Tch, come on then." *He muttered as he started walking backwards into the mass of trees behind him and leapt into the leaves concealing himself from view. "*Lets get some hax going*."

Hana was furious at the genin who should not have been taking this so easily. "DON'T MESS WITH ME!!!" She shouted as she leapt up on to the branch where she last saw the boy.

She landed on a branch, causing a clump of leaves to fall from above her.

"*Boo*." She heard as as a plume of smoke erupted from above her and  the missing nin went flying past her. She only missed the kunai to the neck because she had the insight to bend over back wards.

"Take this!" She threw a shuriken at where she assumed the boy would be.

The two halfs of a single leaf nestled on the ground.

There was then a huge amount of russeling of branches above her. Turning her gaze upwards, she saw hundreds of leaves slowly floating towards her.

"He could Kawarmi with any single one of those..."

Hana was about to leap away from the area when she noticed wire strung along the entire canopy; if she moved, she would be easily be stabbed multiple times with the kunai that they were connected to.

"*Nice observation*," She heard right in her ear. She sliced the leaf in half. "*Don't be like that*." She stabbed behind her, gutting a particularly nasty hole in another. "*I'm just going to ignore that now; it's not like I am even where you hear my voice...*"

_'Tch, can't even realise it's Empty cicada..._'

While looking around wildly, she heard a soft hissing noise. Spying the branch underneath her feet, she noticed the explosive tag.

'_Theres no fucking way she will avoid all thirty fucking traps I've laid out her._' He grinned as he pulled a kunai out of his pouch. '_If she does, she will, in the end, run off that fucking cliff._' He used a Kokohi genjutsu to morph the kunai's appearance to look like him self and aimed it towards where he calculated the girl would land if she survived each thirty INITIAL traps and the successive ones afterwards.

And finally; '_La Piece la resistance_,' Taron watched as the kunai with about ten Explosive tags on them was shot up into the air with massive precission.

And with that, his eyes widened with insanity and his grin spread across his face as the kunai 'leapt' towards the safe spot after the explosion, getting ready to Kawami with the leaves that would fall down...


----------



## migukuni (Jan 16, 2010)

*Lind when he met his sensei and touched her butt lol*



TheRevolutionist said:


> _*Sai Nara*Team 3/9 Land of Grass
> 
> Than the other team Sensei spoke, time to set out, to flush out people good or bad to understand what is going on, he waited for a moment from his own sensei before he too reacted. _


_

Minori trudged in front of the genins and said *"well, before anything else i guess its time for you team 3 to meet the new addition to your team."* Minori dropped the suspicious bag that she was effortlessly carrying around. The team looked at the bag, thinking that it might be some items or equipment, however when the bag fell and it openned, a handsome boy rolled out the group gasped.

*"oh my Minori, i believe kidnapping is a crime, no matter how handsome a child can be and i didn't know that you're a shotacon."* Azumo said mildly her voice still as soft and her smile still intact. Minori gave her a dirty look *"team 3 listen up this bastard is your new teammate."* Minori then proceeded to kick the boys side making the others flinch. The handsome boys face scrunched up and he rubbed at his eyes.

Lind looked up to see a bunch of ladies looking at him, one was eyeing to kill and a lone boy who seemed bored and looked like he'd pee his pants or wanted to sleep, either one seemed to be an option and Lind wasn't sure if which of the two was more accurate. Lind propped himself up wondering what the hell happened and how he got there then he remembered.

*He was going towards the rendezvous point for his team, when a rather pretty woman with a nice ass walked away from a group of people. Lind smirked and decided that one touched wont kill him, however when he did try to do so... That was the last of what he can remember, but he could feel dread when he tried to remember.*

"Fuck! your that Oba-san with a nice ass." Lind said pointing at Minori. Everyone gasped and a dark aura surrounded Minori. *I'm gonna kill this bastard, no that's too nice im gonna skin him alive, pour alcohol, poke with needles and then disect him"* the female said as Lind looked at him in awe

"Fuck! wow! really you have the guts to mar my beautiful skin and hair *oba-san*?" Lind said with a little excitement in his voice, then he looked at the other genins around "Fuck wow! lots of female fleshies here too! Fuck! i wouldn't mind some piece of that guys ass too! Lind said pointing towards the lone guy among all the girls._


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2010)

Shou  Vs Crimson Samurai-

  The red armored man leaps down from the building tops, unsheathing his blade he swings down on the ninja, dressed as a samurai. ?Alright, bring it on!? Shou chuckled and swung his sword upward. The two blades clash with a loud clang! ?S..shit?? Shou struggles under the weight of the samurai. ?What the hell?? He grumbled, trying to hold his ground. 

?The weight of the world falling on your shoulders boy?? The samurai asked. ?The hell are you talking about?? Shou could feel his muscles straining to hold back against this samurai. ?The hell kind of power is this!?? He grumbled. ?Don?t think I?ll let you ninja interfere in samurai?s business!? The man began to push Shou backward. ?Damn it?.? The mist shinobi digs his feet into the ground, trying to stop his self from being moved.

  However, the samurai is able to continue to push him forward, each step digging into the dirt and pushing it back.  ?You, lack the strength to wield that blade boy!? Shou grunts as he pushes back. ?Fine? Then I?ll show you something cool?? He releases his grip and leaps to the side, rolling across the ground, avoiding the samurai?s slash. ?How?d you like that.? He smirked. ?You think that is enough to give you the victory?? The samurai stabs his sword into the ground. 

?Hell?s dive!? Chakra seems to flow into the blade and as he slashes upward the samurai releases a blade of chakra. ?WHAT THE HELL IS THAT!?? Shou rolls out of the way once more. ?Oi, Oi, Time out.? He holds his hands in a T formation. ?Samurai can?t use chakra, that?s cheating. Only shinobi can use chakra.? He coughs. ?Incorrect, The samurai have learned to control it in order to deal with the shinobi, any fool knows that.? 

  Shou rubbed the back of his head. ?I guess I slept through that class?.? He laughed. ?Are you really, A SHINOBI!?? A blade of chakra went flying at Shou. ?WAH!? He leaned back to avoid the attack. ?S?so close?? he held his chest. ?This damn samurai, I can?t joke around here I guess.? He let out a deep breath. ?Serious? Serious? Serious?.? With closed eyes he continued to breathe in and out steadily. ?I?ll fuckin slaughter ya!? His eyes shot open and he smiles a very sadistic smile.  

?That?s the feeling,.? The samurai held his blade tight. ?The feeling ?I will kill you.? That is what you will need to fight here, SHINOBI!? The samurai charges forward. ?Don?t fuck with me asshole!? Shou dashes forward and past the samurai. ?What?? He turns around as Shou?s blade pierces a small section between his chest and shoulder padding. ?Damn it.? He backhands Shou with a fist full of chakra and knocks the Ninja into a few crates hiding in the alley way.

?That damned brat.? The samurai pulls out Shou?s blade from his shoulder and tosses it to the ground. ?WAVE OF TIGER CLAWS!? Shou shouts, his two hands covered in water. ?When did you!?? Shou?s hands pierced the samurai?s shoulders once more. ?URGH!? The samurai grumbles, As his hands pierce the flesh the water explodes and Shou flips backward, picking up his sword. ?Hah! I got it to work for a little bit longer that time!? Shou chuckled. ?This is far from over you brat.?


----------



## Shay (Jan 16, 2010)

*Inori, Bagunotoko, and Yasha, Yamanaka Flowers, Konoha*

Inori had rarely dealt with a customer with so much energy - the visitor truly was practically jumping all over the place with her speech, and her physical labor induced fatigue was not helping much in following her. Nevertheless, Inori found herself wondering despite all her best efforts - flowers don't have chakra, right? A customer walked inside as she attempted to negotiate her senses.

“I would like three Azalea flowers, Miss Yamanaka, once you are done with Miss Aburame.” Her first customer turned to face the elder kunoichi and look her over. Inori froze - that hair, that clothing... that one white, white eye...

"I'm sorry to be interrupting you..." the younger customer said, "but I was wondering how you knew my surname and also why you would have your hair trimmed over one eye? Can you see as well like that? I don't think so.

The Aburame girl's voice began to trail and echo in Inori's mind as the Yamanaka girl froze in place, time seeming to come to a standstill. 

She had heard stories from her father, of a one eyed Hyuuga - a cold blooded assassin who made up for all her misfortune in life with raw skill and training in the arts of the shinobi way. There was no mistaking it. That woman was in her shop, and today was the day she was supposed to meet her new team. Today was the day she was meant to meet her new sensei.

It had to be some kind of sick coincedence.

"Isn't it hard to always walk around and only be able to use one eye? But it looks fantastic..."

Inori snapped out of her daze, under the watchful gaze of the Hyuuga's famous white eye, and turned towards the flower array behind her, in a futile attempt to escape it. She clipped three bright pink azalea from behind the counter, wrapping the stems in a rubber band and wrapping them in plastic for the ease of carrying. The whole time she acted swiftly, trying to stop herself from visibly trembling. Turning back around and putting on her best nervous smile, Inori presented the flowers and bowed, cutting off the Aburame in the middle of her speech.

"Here you are, ma'am, our compliments." Inori swallowed, anxious to get her out and eliminate the possibility of... "Is there anything else I can do for you today?" She regretted the words as they left her lips, habit of her service experience at the shop. Inori stood with her mouth still a little open, with held breath.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 16, 2010)

"I'm sorry to be interrupting you..." the Aburame said, "but I was wondering how you knew my surname and also why you would have your hair trimmed over one eye? Can you see as well like that? I don't think so.  Isn't it hard to always walk around and only be able to use one eye? But it looks fantastic..."

The Hyuuga looks at the young Aburame, ? I can see just as well with this eye, as you can in infinite darkness.? she states, sliding a hand over her eye underneath the hair, ?I have a basic reason for wearing my hair like this, you just have figure out why, from what I just told you.  The reason I know your surname, is simple.  I am an elite jounin of this village, and from now on your Sensei.  Both of you.? She replies to the Aburame.

She then Bows to Inori, ?Thank you.? She says, taking a flower out and tucking it behind the Yamanaka?s ear.  She takes another and tucks it behind the Aburame?s, ?Just make sure your insects don?t try to eat it.? the Woman says to the Aburame, teasingly.

?And the last flower goes to our male member.? she says, holding the last flower, ?Let?s go find him.? she says, directing the girls, ?If anything, meet me at the top of the academy if you do not follow me.? she says, nodding though not cracking a smile, yet.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 16, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha, Yamanaka Flower Shop*

Kinda surprised that there were other people in the room, Bagunotoko was pulled out of her own fantasy and rambling by the small kunoichi's response. ?I can see just as well with this eye, as you can in infinite darkness.? said the small kunoichi. "Soooooooooooooooooooo, you're blind in that eye" Bagunotoko said, quite sure that no one expected her to grasp the cryptic words so soon. I'll show them, she thought, I'm not as stupid as most people think me. A one eye blind kunoichi. Bagunotoko had never thought of something like that. Wouldn't she have a dazzling array of blind spots while fighting? She was about to ask precisely that question when the kunoichi continued. ?I have a basic reason for wearing my hair like this, you just have figure out why, from what I just told you. The reason I know your surname, is simple. I am an elite jounin of this village, and from now on your Sensei. Both of you.? Wow. Wait. This woman was her sensei? Being taken quite aback by this revelation, Bagunotoko started to chew on her lip. And then something else came trough. Both of you? Turning half a circle again, she happily proclaimed to the Yamanaka girl "We're teammates! What a weird coincidence! Maybe I felt it when I came by, yeah, that must've been it, I wanted flowers because my teammate and sensei would be in here!" Coming to this stunning revelation, Bagunotoko wondered if she had a sixth sense. Maybe that was the same thing that she used to communicate with her bugs? Again sinking away in her thoughts, she almost jumped when the kunoichi put a flower behind her ear. ?Just make sure your insects don?t try to eat it.? Quickly recovering from the initial confusion Bagunotoko answered "Don't worry, flowers don't have chakra, so my kikaichuu won't try to eat it" She properly readjusted the flower so that it would stand out better against her raven black hair.

?And the last flower goes to our male member.? Of course, Bagunotoko thought, genins always got three man squads. She wondered who the last person on her squad would be. She hoped she knew him already, or that it at least was a cheery person. The Yamanaka seemed a bit too silent and serious for her liking. ?Let?s go find him, if anything, meet me at the top of the academy if you do not follow me.?  Bagunotoko listened to the kunoichi's words, then ran out the shop. "I'll find him first!" she yelled, making her way to the academy. The two others were left with confused expressions.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2010)

Arkham. Minimal security.

The inmates had formed two groups, the ones still inside the building and the ones a little more dispersed outside. It was around 50% of the total inmates, whilst the other half, for some inexplicable reason, made their way towards the the tunnel connecting to the intensive treatment

At the sight of Tora running around like some hyperactive crippling machine, Kagami was getting pumped, and as per usual she was in the thick of battle without a plan and just going on instinct. She dived into the crowd inside the building

Megumi on the other hand stood at the back, looking at the inmates dispersed outside. "I probably shouldn't use my Hell viewing genjutsu on people who are already mentally ill, I think their reaction would be violent as opposed to subdued."

"Well do something!!" Kagami yelled executing a chin dash  and sending an inmate up into the air. Megumi looked up and then went slightly red as she had an idea "Tora! use that bowling ball technique you do!" Kagami shouted

Kagami was referring to the thunder fist combined with her stupid breakneck speed. 

Meanwhile Megumi took off her top, leaving only a petticoat, a corset and a very embarrassed Yamanaka. Kagami and all the inmates momentarily stopped.

"Um..."

"Please be quiet. This is a jutsu!" Megumi said her whole self becoming increasingly red with embarrassment

"Yes but...a petticoat and a corset?" Kagami asked as she held an inmate in a headlock who was also looking, "Just which era are you from?"

"I quite like it." the inmate said

"Well it's not that I don't like it, it's just. Hey! stop perving over my friend you bastard!" and Kagami punched the top of his head. The initial shock had gone away and the riot continued.

Megumi made a few hand seals. "Inka-san,Yuki-san please do not let this go to waste. I shall move through the crowd, as I do so, the inmates will become paralysed. That will be your chance to subdue them. I may not be able to get all of them so please watch my back.." Megumi said preparing herself to dodge the incoming attacks "Paralysing chakra!" she said and sprinted towards the crowd. 

_____________________________-

Intensive treatment

The Joker laughed with glee as all the inmates were freed from their cells. "Now we can really start this party. Bring out the party poppers and the nachos! Well done Ivy I'd kiss you but...well you know...you don't know where I've been Hahahaha!

Harvey walked out of his cell and towards Joker."You can't do this without us can you? That's why we were released."

"Harvey ol boy, I'm hurt! I did this out of companionship. Us inmates have to stick together now, pretty soon that pesky main land reinforcement will arrive and we need to get out of here before that happens but we still have about 2 hours or so before that happens. Besides, now Ivy's got control of the tower, we have control of the island so lets have a little fun shall we."

Joker ran up to the tower and looked at the monitors. "Haha..Hahahahahaha! Oh my look at that. We have some nice young shinobi to play with. We have a little point to prove now don't we chaps? As our therapists so blindly missed, all it takes is one rotten day to screw up your lives doesn't it? So let's return the favour....not only to them but to everyone! Hahahaha!" Joker said manically, he was near impossible to control now. However Two face made a half smile

"One bad day hm? I'd prefer two bad days but I see your point, time for a little payback. I don't know about you but we'll teach those filthy double crossers a lesson." the horribly scarred man said. "Kage bunshin no jutsu."

The plan was underway.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 16, 2010)

*Konoha/Team 11...*

?I don?t fucking think so.?  Heather stormed over to Ukeireru and yanked him to his feet.  ?You don?t say what we are  or aren?t doing.?  She grabbed his arm and pushed him toward Shin.  ?Start marching.?  She pointed in a general direction in the forest that would start them on their mission.  ?If he would have waited or said something we might have stalled for him.?  Heather took a long drag on her cigarette and tried to calm herself.  ?But, since he just left with out my permission he can just try and catch up.?  

As Heather began to move her pace was brisk but not at run yet.  Giving them time to keep up with her.  But, her temper was short and she may not give them much time to adjust before she took off, at least if they kept up the bickering and arrogance.  ?We have a simple mission.  It seems some punk teens??  Heather stopped and glared at Ukeireru as if he was the one that did it then turned and began to walk again.  ?Had a party down by a lake.  We have to pick up the trash.?  She took another drag on her smoke before speaking again.  ?There is a lot of trash so it will take all day after we get there.  We will probably stay the night because we have to bring the bags back.?  A low chuckle escaped her as she walked.  ?And, night at that lake isn?t exactly easy.?  Her pace quickened as she heard the last of the team approaching.  Yet a little far off for the genin to hear.


----------



## Shay (Jan 16, 2010)

*Inori Yamanaka, Konoha, Yamanaka Flower Shop*

?I have a basic reason for wearing my hair like this, you just have figure out why, from what I just told you. The reason I know your surname, is simple. I am an elite jounin of this village, and from now on your Sensei. Both of you.? 

Inori's heart grew immensely heavy, sinking towards her stomach and weighing her down with dread. The Aburame had indeed confirmed the riddle of her half-blindness, and thus her identity. Now the Hyuuga assassin confirmed her fear. 

She had been assigned to her.

"We're teammates! What a weird coincidence! Maybe I felt it when I came by, yeah, that must've been it, I wanted flowers because my teammate and sensei would be in here!" Inori's stunned expression was maintained despite her apparant partner's exuberance. 

_This can't be right,_ Inori thought to herself. _This can't be right. There's no way. I'm so dead. I'm a dead girl. I'm going to die._ Inori's train of worry was derailed as she felt a small touch by her ear. The Hyuuga assassin had tucked one of the azalea behind her ear. The gesture shocked Inori. It was such a simple action, something she and her sister would do all the time. It seemed suddenly familiar, nothing like what an assassin would do. ANBU spoke with kunai and jutsu, not flowers. 

?Just make sure your insects don?t try to eat it.?, the Hyuuga said, turning to plant one in the Aburame's hair.

"Don't worry, flowers don't have chakra, so my kikaichuu won't try to eat it" The girl adjusted the flower to align properly amidst her hair. Inori watched in disbelief. Here she was expecting her new sensei to come out swinging, ready to kill her at a moment's notice and work her to the bone. Inori's dread was replaced with confusion, withholding the elation and relief she wanted desperately to feel given the circumstances. She wanted to be proven wrong. She desperately wanted a kind sensei.

?And the last flower goes to our male member. Let?s go find him, if anything, meet me at the top of the academy if you do not follow me.? Inori noticed as her new sensei gestured to the door, without a smile. This was no mere request - this was her first order. Her first order given by a new sensei.

"I'll find him first!" The Aburame bolted out the door, the bell shaking wildly as she departed. Inori blinked, finally able to regain some semblance of composure.

_Inori... you're a shinobi now. This is it._ Inori turned to look at her sensei. The Hyuuga was only a little taller then her. In retrospect, maybe this wouldn't be as bad as she thought - but she wasn't about to let her guard down for a second. _You're a shinobi, Inori. Make your family proud._ Inori nodded back at her new sensei, and, obviously tense, clumsily leapt over the counter.

"You lead," Inori said, anxiety evident, "I follow. Sensei!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 16, 2010)

*Neiko Ruuta; Team 2; Konoha Gates*

Neiko had ignored his genin, His mind still heavy with Taron's escape but either way he couldn't be too distracted as a new genin would be joining the team soon. The Mission would comence the minute the team had fully assembled. "Kazuma Hatake" He thought to himself, he had heard alot about the prospect ninja more so about his troubled home rather then his skills as a ninja. Kayo continued to catch her sensei's attention though nothing she seemed to do worked.

"Kayo" Neiko said abrutly, Something had entered his mind. "We have a new member joining us today" Digging into his pocket he pulled out the sheet he had been giving by the hokage. It showed Kazuma's picture and a brief description and vital information such as height, Hair color, Etc etc. "Would you go fetch him for me. I'm currently having an artistic struggle and can't be bothered. Considered this an artistic little mission" Neiko said confidently believing Kayo could find Kazuma without a hitch.

*Rakiyo Saikourin; Secret Kage Chamber; Konohagakure*

Rakiyo decended lower and lower into the secret Kage chamber. A Specially built room placed in every mayor village that acted as a bunker as well as a meeting point for the Kages. Inside a crystal like object sat at the centered that allowed them to project their image to one another, Ridding the need to travel so far. The convience has been one of the vital points to keeping the eras peace. 

Rakiyo sat at the long wooden table that bore the Leaf Village Symbol. The room was dimly lit with a blue aura radiating off of the crystal. The Hokage thought a bit before contacting the other Kages, The minute he activated every villages head sensors would be alerted of the Message and a meeting would follow. It was something not to be taken lightly. With the new information on the Organization that had been causing trouble he knew he needed to inform the others.

Placing his hand atop of the crystal his energy began to spiral around it, The chakra quickly taking the form of a centipede as the Crystal began to pulsate. The signal spreading throughout the entire major lands reaching the important members of the village. Ken and Squall waited outside of the room, Even the body guards were forbidden from taking part in the meeting due to it's confidential information.

"Answer" Rakiyo thought as the meeting's signal commenced.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 16, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, konoha*

It became windy, so wind blew his hair. He still rushed. “I’m almost where my team is. I better be on guard if I don’t want to be humiliated” he said to himself. He knew what could do his sensei. Her actions and words talk for herself. The way she has beateen his teammates, that couldn’t happen to him. 

He arrived, but there was no sign of his team in the meeting place. “Damn, that bitch couldn’t wait, as expected of her”. He thought and hit the tree with all of his power. His arm fell in the pain at the same moment and he started regretting that movement. But it was too late. “I should find track of them as fast as I can, otherwise I’ll be left behind” He started looking for even single track around 200metres radius, but couldn’t find any. “I’m doomed. Wait, maybe they left some kind of mark on the tree?” He still was speaking to himself pathetically. He looked at every tree very closely, but again couldn’t find any. “God, I will only ask you once. Please, help me find my team.” And he started jumping from tree to tree. 

But suddenly he saw huge Mohawk. Without doubt it had to be his teammate. “Finally I catch you up guys” he said with relief. But he was all exhausted, because of the running. He also saw his sensei’s face. She was really angry. Shinomori tried to hide his eyes from her but he knew that it’s going to be bad now.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 16, 2010)

*Kayo Akimichi; Konoha Gates*

She waited patiently for an answer to her question from her sensei. It seemed he had other things on his mind as he stood in front of her staring blankly into space. "Hey...sensei, I asked you a question!" Kayo yelled trying to get his attention, but it didn't seem to be working. She began snapping her fingers at him and like before she got nothing._ "Maybe he didn't hear me?"_ She thought to herself as he tried for another approach. Kayo inhaled all the air she could before restating her question in a more loud obnoxious voice, but as the other times it failed to catch his attention.

She was beginning to get pissed that her sensei would have the nerve to just stand there and not even speak back. "NEI-Kayo!" He said abrutly catching the young Akimichi off guard. "Y-yes?" She answered still slightly in shock for being cut off so suddenly. "We have a new member joining us today" Digging into his pocket he pulled out the sheet he had been giving by the hokage. It showed Kazuma's picture and a brief description and vital information such as height, Hair color, Etc etc. "Would you go fetch him for me. I'm currently having an artistic struggle and can't be bothered. Considered this an artistic little mission"

Kayo took the picture from Neiko and began to look it over. Like a semi-truck running into a brick wall it hit Kayo hard as she recognized the boy in the picture immediately. "I know this kid, I've had some few chance encounters with him". She folded the picture up and placed it under her sweat band as she gave a military salute to her sensei. "Don't worry Neiko-sama I'll find Kazuma for you" She said spinning on her heel and walking in the opposite direction, but not before she gave a few last words to her sensei.

"Don't feel to bad about the choice Taron made. It...it won't be a good time for any of us if you go from a eccentric artist to...a depressed one".

*Akemi/Jade; Kumogakure; Raikage's Office*

"Sending a lone just appointed chunin to do the job, I believe that's one of the best decisions I've seen you've made so far" Jade said very sarcastically as she gazed out the window that over looked the mountains in the village. "I don't need your sarcasm at this time Jade. We're low on people at the moment and she's the only one I could spare. Besides according to the description from the bingo book he's not all that powerful and as a precaution I've sent two othe chunin to back her up".

Akemi sat in her chair once again as she sighed inwardly. As the days went by Kumo's problems got worse. With the invasion from the cloaked man, to finding out that the organization he belonged to had a hideout some where in this country and now a missing nin from the leaf village causing trouble. Sometimes Akemi wondered was being the Raikage worth the troulbe she constantly had to deal with. "...Jade...I need you do to a fa-" She was cut off by a glowing purple light her pendant gave off.

Jade curious about Akemi suddenly stopping mid-sentence turned to see what was the problem. "Ah...I see, something serious must be happening" She spoke pushing up her glasses. Akemi motioned for Jade to follow her as she began to open a door behind her desk, but not before telling telling her bodyguard to guard the door. Akemi and Jade walked down the long descending stairs listening to the faint cackle of thunder that sounding outside the walls.

Soon they arrived at a large metal door with an oval shape keyhole. Akemi placed in pendant inside the hole and watched as the large door opened up to reveal a vey decorated room with a long wooden table. Akemi took her seat at the end with Jade standing directly behind her. Placing her hand over the purple orb it began to react to Akemi's chakra. A violent thunder storm could be seen raging inside the crystal as the sound of lightning filled the room they were in.

"...Receive..." Akemi said queitly as lightning struck both Jade and her to commence the meeting.


----------



## Alpha (Jan 16, 2010)

*Mazi Moto*
_On his way to the top of the academy, Team 12._

Mazi was grinning like an idiot when he made his way to the top of the academy to meet his team, Team 12! *"This is it!!"* Mazi shouted energtically ignoring people's jumping reactions at this random outburst. After all his hard work finally, he had a team to call his own, a sensei to impress, teammates to protect! His eye's were burning with passion, *"YOSH! I will sprint the whole way to the meeting point!"* He exclaimed and sprinted off at a fast pace for the top of the academy, causing mayhem on the way, destroying stalls, knocking people to the ground, he left a trail of destruction and angry men and women shouting at him. He didn't notice, he only had eyes and ears for his goal to meet his team! 

Mazi could see the outline of the meeting spot, his face came alive with a smile as he bent his head and powered forwards toward his team. But when he did make it there no one was there... His usual high spirited self pulmetted instantly. Did they hear about him? How he was useless with ninjutsu and genjutsu? Did they leave him... Like everyone else? He sat on the bench alone, as always. Then his normal self returned, *"It doesn't matter! I will show everyone taijutsu is all you need! I won't leave this spot till I do ONE THOUSAND PRESS UPS!"* With that he dropped and started executing press ups. He didn't realise it, but this was his defensive mechanism against emotional upset, some people cried, some people cut themselves, Mazi would train extremely hard... the feeling of the intense pain made him forget the lonelyness, the rejection, the feeling no one wanted him.

He carried on powering through the press ups, *"I... Will... Prove.... Myself... To... Them... All!" * Where the words that escaped his mouth whilst he was training.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 16, 2010)

Ike.

He was wandering around the prison cells looking for something interesting. He looked out the window and saw the botanical gardens. Ike, having lived on a boat for the longest time had never seen such a beautiful variety of colours. 

"Iwannago!" He declared and made some handseals and dived into the ground "ground fish move!" He said, not remembering what the jutsu name was. He emerged from the other side of the wall and ran towards the gardens

-------------------------------

Dante. 

"Oh ueah, this is totally the right moment for this bad boy." He pulled out a black costume with a bat sign on it. "I'm totally glad I had this made!"

He eagerly took off his coat and his trousers, in such a hurry to get changed that he didn't notice Ike walk up behind him

"W...wow! You're a superhero arent you? I had no idea that by day you are the guard and by night you are....Bat-nin?" Ike said in genuine amazement. Dante, who was in the process of putting on the tights fell over in shock. He quickly jumped up

"Bat-nin...yeah that's a cool name.." Dante said to himself having solved the conundrum of what to call his alter ego."Ahem! Aha citizen! You have stumbled upon my secret, for this I have to silence you!" Dante said

"But superheros don't kill innocents. That'd make you a bad guy.." Ike said pointing accusingly

"Oh yeah...Well in that case...you shall join me!" Dante said triumphantly

"What..can..CAN I??!" Ike said jumping up and down

"Please don't jump...its horribly distracting." Dante said trying to avert his eyes. "Yes! You shall be....Nudaa, which stands for 'Not Underage Dude At All' god I'm going to look like some sick pedo."

"That's...so...cool!" Ike said crying.

"Easy now, Nudaa, Superheroes don't cry. Unless you get sprayed with mace, or are chopping onions, then you can't help it."

"Sir, yes sir!" Ike said standing to attention.

"Ah! Here's your costume." He took three leaves. One for each eye and one for the down below. "If your costume comes off then you are no longer nudaa!"

"Ok!" Ike said as Dante handed him some adhesive to stick the stuff on to his face and between his legs.

"Right!" Dante put on the rest of his costume, as well as gathering a few supplies to help him break in to the asylum. They leaped out of the gardens and headed towards Vergil.

So began the adventures of Batnin and Nudaa.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah?" Koutetsu looked out at the sea. "So it is!" He chuckled. "Well, Guess talkin makes the trip go faster hmm?" He smiled at Isane and turned over to Maximo. "Hey~ Sensai~ There's land a head!" He shouts. "Nng." Maximo looks over at him and a great killing intent could be felt. "W...why... is he mad?" Koutetsu shivered, looking over at Isanae who just seems to shrug. Suddenly Koutetsu feels himself lifted a few feet off the ground.
> 
> "Do not inform me of something i already know." Koutetsu swallowed a rather large lump in his throat. "Y...you know.. I'mma jin and kinda valuable..." He laughed nervously. "I will release that shark, kill you, then seal it in someone else." Koutetsu nodded at Maximo's words, not saying another thing.
> 
> Shortly after that little event the team arrives at the island and meets the town who hired them. "W..whoa you're tall..." The mayor blinked, he was a short bald man with a white goatee and a funny tribal suit. "What's the problem." Maximo demanded. "Y...yes..." the mayor hid behind a rock. "There's a man going around the cave, it's about half a mile east of here, I think he's after our jewel, Be careful... the caves loaded with traps, it's why we don't go in there..."



Isane listens observantly while the Mayor details the crux of their problem. Everything until the, "Loaded with traps," part quite interested her. In fact this entire mission feels like one of those books about teenage detectives that she used to read. They used to always revolve around hidden treasures, old haunted houses, or caves or what not. However as she turns towards their monstrously huge and fully psychotic sensei, Maximo, the entire fantasy deflates from her mind like a punctured balloon. 

I could be cuddling with Jio right about now! she moans inwardly, thinking about her almost Jounin boyfriend. Jio of course will be spending the night back in the Mist cuddling with a full body cast for his part.

Isane pats both Koutetsu and the very quiet Leon, on the back, "Okay let's find this mysterious guy and solve this case. I have some important...peop- er things to do back home!"   
_
The Mist..._
A trail of blood flows through the great forest that borders the edge of the Hidden Mist. At the head of this crimson trail is a haggard looking Shinobi, running frantically towards the coastline, his destination a boat moored in an isolated inlet.  

Upon close inspection we see that this Shinobi wears the Hidden Leaf symbol emblazoned on his forehead protector, and that his eyes are milky white in color, veins throbbing about his right and left temples. He clutches a bloody open wound on his right shoulder. 

Upon even closer inspection we see, and the Shinobi himself sees without even turning his head around, a group of Black masked Mist Ninja hot on his heels. 

The Shinobi suddenly realizes as his enemies gain on him, that he might not make it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 16, 2010)

Shou Vs Crimson Samurai.

?Hells Dive, First Realm of Hell!? The Crimson samurai unleashes a flurry of slashes at Shou, the mist shinobi simply stands there as his body is seemingly cut to shreds. ?Is, that it?? Shou smirked, the armor he was wearing fell to the floor in chunks, his body leaking the red liquid of life from shallow cuts all over him. ?What the hell are you?? The samurai asked. ?I?m just, A shinobi.? Shou responds holding up his katana. 

?I?ll show you, my strength.? Shou pulls out eight Kunai and begins to throw them randomly at the samurai, The samurai slashes away each one as it comes near him, nailing them into the walls of buildings, the floor behind him and anywhere else they can ricochet too. ?Hehehehe.? Shou pulls out two more and throws them right at the samurai, this time he simply side steps both weapons. ?Is that to your satisfaction?? He asked.

?Yeah, It works for me!? Shou laughed and pulled back on his sword, a small glint of light came from the snow. ?What?? The kunai that had landed all around broke free from their hiding places and began to wrap around The Samurai. ?W..what the hell is this!?? He shouts, the kunai spin around each other forming knots to keep the string in place. ?It?s kinda new take on the string reeling technique.? He smirked. 

?A good trick.? He nodded and then flexed his muscles. ?But I wont falter this early!? his biceps and forearms grew as he broke free from the string with brute force. ?Damn, Fuckers not gonna die easy.? Shou held his head back and laughed. ?That?s fine.? His face grew serious. ?It?d be dull if you went down so easy, you piece of shit.? Shou grinned devilishly. 


With Team 4 Mist-

Isane pats both Koutetsu and the very quiet Leon, on the back, "Okay let's find this mysterious guy and solve this case. I have some important...peop- er things to do back home!" Koutetsu grumbled. ?Can?t we just hide out fer a while? I don?t feel too up ta fighten again..? He laughed and rubbed the back of his head nervously. He could almost feel Maximo?s axe resting on his neck. ?Ah.. wait a sec?? He turned his head. ?WATCH WHERE YER HOLDIN THAT THING!!!? He shouts as he jumps away from Maximo.

?Trash should die. Remember that.? Their sensei threw the axe over his shoulder. ?We make our way to the cave, Hurry it up.? Koutetsu just nodded. ?I? I don?t have a good feelin about this Isane-san?. I.. I wanna go back home?? His hands shook, Was it from fear? Was It from excitement. ?Just what the hell are you thinking boy!?? Kinsame shouts. ?I?m thinking it?s time you shut up fer a bit.? Koutetsu grumbled to himself.




With Lex-


"I suppose it's good to see everyone back together." Lex chuckled at the rest of his team. It'd been a while since he'd seen them and somehow he had actually grown to miss them when they were gone. "Come on, Let's go get this mission over with in a flash and i'll buy Barbecue to celebrate!" 

The young gennin wasted no time marching forward with his head held high, it was a new day!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 16, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
"So will I be able to do that as well?" Sparrow asks Hatori hopefully, as she stares at the remains of the giant boulder which the old sage had pulverized with just a swipe of one of the War Fans he had gifted her. 

Hatori shrugs and seems to mull it over, "No reason why you can't...eventually that is," he responds. The Sage hands Sparrow a black leather strap to carry the war fans around her back in an X shape. As Sparrow secures the two fans she expects to feel their weight on her back but she surprisingly doesn't feel that much added heft.
_*
Do not worry, with me by your side you will be able to accomplish far more then what he just demonstrated,*_ the Gobi informs Sparrow with a confident snort.

"How do I look?" Sparrow asks Hatori, showing off the fans now firmly strapped to her back. 

"Like a girl with two oversized silver fans on her back," Hatori replies dryly. Sparrow rolls her eyes and sticks her tongue out at Hatori in amusement as he turns his back to her. "However first there is something we must test," Hatori adds as he reaches into a tan leather pouch on the ground. 

"Test what?" Sparrow asks as she skips laterally back and forth on one leg, testing if the fans have altered her balance in anyway. In battle such things, however infinitesimal or inconsequential they may seem, can mean the difference between dodging a Kunai or getting your neck sliced by one. 

Hatori takes out a single small square sheet of paper from the pouch and waves it at her, "To see what your affinity is." He already has a good idea of what Sparrow's elemental affinity might be, but he'd like to confirm it firsthand with his own eyes.

Sparrow narrows her eyes and nods slowly, "Oh yeah I remember...they were going to do this test on me a while back but they never got to it..." 

"That's right," Hatori responds, "So do you remember what the effects are supposed to be?" he quizzes her. 

"Let's see..." Sparrow mutters as she searches her memory, "Um if you have a Lightning affinity the paper is supposed to crumple," she can't help but think of getting electrocuted by Hakumei the first time they met. "For Earth the paper crumbles away, for Fire it burns, Water get's wet...obviously, and for Wind it get's...sliced?"  Sparrow looks quizzically towards Hatori hoping that she got it all right. The old man nods matter of factly in response causing Sparrow to smirk slightly.

"So let's see what element fate has chosen for you," Hatori says solemnly as he hands the girl the square sheet of paper. 
_*
OH I HOPE ITS WATER. I JUST LOVE TO SWIM!!  *_

_Horses don't swim!_ Sparrow responds inwardly with an smusing laugh. 

*I'm half Dolphin!* the Gobi snorts back indignantly. 

Sparrow reaches out her right palm towards Hatori and he places the paper flat against it. A second passes, and then five more but nothing happens. Sparrow starts to sweat nervously after ten more uneventful seconds pass. "Umm..."  she looks up at Hatori uncertainly. 

"You have to channel your chakra through it!" Hatori says with a laugh. 

"Oh right..hehe!" Sparrow mumbles in red faced embarrassment. Sparrow furrows her brow as she stares at the paper, channeling a bit of her chakra up through the palm of her right hand.

Suddenly the paper slices evenly in two and Sparrow's eyes widen in surprise. 

"Welcome to our newest Wind user," Hatori says pleasantly.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2010)

*In  Konoha looking around*

I hope my new sempai takes me out to lunch! Your lucky Kyu your made of chakra and don't need to eat. ReiMei's stomach growls intensely.There goes a resturant!ReiMei dashes off to the shop. His stomach roaring enough that it grabs attention.Hey! Best round of sushi you have please with a side of miso ramen. *I'm Starving!!!*

*30 Minutes later*

Ah that hit the spot!ReiMei begins to walk down the street of the downtown district.Konoha is a beautiful place. So bright and colorful!He looks up at his white headband.I miss Yukigakure and Crystal already though.He sighs.I wonder does anyone miss me?Probably not who would miss a stupid jinchuriki like me? My mission wasn't to come here to get better it was to come here so Lord Rikkakage wouldn't have to bother with protecting meTears roll down his face. As he  realizes the truth.His icy blue eyes turning red from crying so much.Why was I chosen to be a jinchuriki? I mean I love Kyu but my life has been horrible. Like that time thoose Amegakure ninja tryed to take Kyuubi away from me.His tears drop constantly on his robes making them slightly wet.Kyu! Promise me you will help me become Rikkakage!

*1 Hour Later*

ReiMei finally reaches the Hokage's office.Noq I can find my teamates!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Konoha/Team 11...*
> 
> ?I don?t fucking think so.?  Heather stormed over to Ukeireru and yanked him to his feet.  ?You don?t say what we are  or aren?t doing.?  She grabbed his arm and pushed him toward Shin.  ?Start marching.?  She pointed in a general direction in the forest that would start them on their mission.  ?If he would have waited or said something we might have stalled for him.?  Heather took a long drag on her cigarette and tried to calm herself.  ?But, since he just left with out my permission he can just try and catch up.?
> 
> As Heather began to move her pace was brisk but not at run yet.  Giving them time to keep up with her.  But, her temper was short and she may not give them much time to adjust before she took off, at least if they kept up the bickering and arrogance.  ?We have a simple mission.  It seems some punk teens??  Heather stopped and glared at Ukeireru as if he was the one that did it then turned and began to walk again.  ?Had a party down by a lake.  We have to pick up the trash.?  She took another drag on her smoke before speaking again.  ?There is a lot of trash so it will take all day after we get there.  We will probably stay the night because we have to bring the bags back.?  A low chuckle escaped her as she walked.  ?And, night at that lake isn?t exactly easy.?  Her pace quickened as she heard the last of the team approaching.  Yet a little far off for the genin to hear.



Shin couldn't help but snicker as Ukeireru was slowly but surely getting himself on their new Sensei's bad side. She was exactly right who was he to order anyone around, especially someone of lowly stock such as himself. Shin didn't really mind the pace they were running at, he didn't really mind anything until he heard his mission.

"So we're trash picking and spending the night out...wow this mission sounds like real ninja work. I can't wait...not."Shin was very sarcastic he felt gypped, what the hell was he a member of the Uchiha clan doing picking up trash. Still the look that Sensei was giving Ukeireru made him happy inside. With any luck he'd be put back in the academy where he belonged, or better yet he'd be on the wrong side of an "accident". 

After a little bit Shin began to hear something behind them and eventually the small Shinimori appeared in front of him. The herbivore was pretty quick as Sensei deliberately picked up the pace at one point, likely because she heard him approaching. Shinomori seemed even smaller than usual as he put his head down so as to not meet Sensei's eyes, the tension was quite palpable.

"So the little herbivore decides to join us after all. It should be interesting to see what the woman decides to do to him."


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2010)

ReiMei walks over to the group.Hey!Do you know Kazuma Gomu?ReiMei questioned the group impatiently.This is important!I need a answer quickly this is urgent.He started to pat his foot impatiently.Crossing his arms over his chest ,his long hair covering his entire face.Or Mazi Moto?


----------



## migukuni (Jan 17, 2010)

*Fox Vs Blackstar/ Ryohei vs Shuuhei pt.1/ Prince Suna/ Kotaro Oto/ Akihiko Iwa*



migukuni said:


> "tch, i underestimated you, thinking that you're just a regular genin, i must say it's quite rare for someone to actually make me excited. Well to be honest i didn't want to use this jutsu, but it seemed that i'll have to show you what an Inuzuka Shinobi can do." Fox said silkily her voice just above a whisper. "Shikyaku no Jutsu"



[OOC: Anime United CommunitySky Ninja Stats]

As Fox started her jutsu, her nails lengthened and sharpened, her fangs protruded from her mouth as well, she could feel power pumping up her body. She took note of Blackstars location, then sped off. Her speed was equal or more than that of Blackstars now, Blackstar was more exerienced than her when it came to plain taijutsu fight. However with her buff technique's that was of little importance. She could increase her speed and accuracy and not to mention that Kiba was still in the fight. Fox leapt up to where Blackstar was aiming to disarm him. Fox dropped in front of Blackstar and took a swipe at him however he dodged it handily and kicked out at her. Fox dodged, stepping back in the process. Blackstar used his chain and sickle to catch Fox's retreating leg, however Fox was already for it and instead of the chain grasping her leg, she was able to step on it. 

*"Wow you really got quicker but not as GREAT AS THE BLACKSTAR-SAMA!"* Blackstar screamed out as he forcefully tried to remove the sickle that was stuck on the ground and being stepped on Fox. However his strength was equal to Fox's and he couldn't properly get a leverage to fight her with brute strength alone. *"Uwooooohhhhh"* Blackstar screamed out as he got closer while tugging at his chain and sickle. Fox's eyes widened and she put all her strength into kicking the sickle deeper into cement. Then she put her forefoot in the chain attached to the sickle and roughly pulled it towards her. By doing so Blackstar's hand lost his grip on his chain because of the pull. Fox held the chain in her hands smiling crookedly at Blackstar "I think I have your chain and sickle here in my hand."



migukuni said:


> However when he arrived there, there was a single kid with silver hair and a katana on his back waiting for him, glaring at him



Ryohei vs Shuuhei

Ryohei looked towards the guy who had just arrived on his turf. The guy had black hair and a 69 tattooed on his face, he was probably around 18, and he also had something on his back. It seemed to Ryohei that it was a katana, if he were to rate him, he was probably a chuunin. He doesn't have a chance against this guy in a 1 on 1 fight however if maybe if he used the area to his advantage he could win. He looked at the 69 tattoo a bit more, he remembered that this place was once known as the 69th district of kiri. However he waved this information aside, he had to concentrate in this fight, he couldnt afford not to.

Shuuhei watched as the silver haired boy turned to face him. The boy was probably around 7 or 8 years old, quite literally a boy. However Shuuhei spied that the boy had a katana on his back, a ninja at such a young age was quite rare especially the fact that his stance depicted him not to be just an academy level ninja. Shuuhei smiled softly as the kids face scrutinized him and stopped at the 69 tattoo on his face. The kids face hardened and much to shuuhei's shock he found it to be quite alluring.

"who are you and what are you doing here?" Ryohei said roughly as he twiddled on a kunai on his pouch, then he continued asking with the same rough voice. "Were you the one following me for almost a week now?"

Shuuhei looked perplexed as the kid accused him, it seems the kid was either paranoid or someone was following him and it just so happened that Shuuhei caught found him first. Shuuhei scratched his head, what was the chance that he found a lone kid who was being followed and it just so happens that he found him. The kid has a huge reason to believe that he was there to capture/kill/rape him or whatever the reason was that he was being followed and targeted. "Nope kid, im not the one following you, I just happen to pass by here to check out my ex-hometown." Shuuhei said this nonchalantly as he scratched his groin absentmindedly. He'd gotten used to being in the ship full of men who didn't care if you scratched that part of the anatomy. However it was different for Ryohei an innocent kid who haven't met other people except for his parents.

"I'm gonna beat you up to the EXTREME!" Ryohei screamed out as he ran towards Shuuhei. Shuuhei scratching his head this time, not knowing what he did wrong.



migukuni said:


> Kotaro looked up surprised, what he saw was quite rare, Prince said it blushing and his mouth and chin quivering. "Tch, your an idiot, of course we'll see each other again..................... *Tomodachi*."



*PRINCE NARA​*
Prince sighed as he walked absentmindedly on the streets of Suna *"tomodachi huh"* Prince thought as he kicked pebbles while walking. Well it sure was a first for Kotaro to use that word. Normally he'd go all gung ho and kick Prince's face in, but obviously this time the little inugami thought that it would be nice to be good once in a while. Prince chuckled under his breath as he thought of a kind Kotaro... It was so not possible, it was part of his appeal being all rough on the edges. He missed his first friend now, he did notice that all his friends was not in the sand village. Kotaro was now in Oto and Fox was in Konoha. Then his face lit up, that's right Harei... Harei can be his friend. Hmmm... but that ichibi host was quite hard to crack, too obnoxious and self conceited to think of having friend. But that was his good points.

*"ALRIGHT HAREI CHIRIDATSU YOU WILL DEFINITELY BE MY BOYFRIEND! I MEAN MY BEST FRIEND!!!* Prince shouted out uncharacteristically. *"YOU BETTER BE READY THE NEXT TIME WE HAVE MISSION"*

A few people looked at him questioningly and after a few seconds of him panting to catch his breath. The bystanders deciding that the shouting show was over went on their way. *"Alright! I have no time to go all mopy just because my friend went to another village."* Prince thought as he went on his way again.

*Kotaro Inugami Jyuusei*​
Kotaro yawned as he rolled over in his bed, grumbled slightly at the soft thumps in the neighboring house. He scratched softly at the back of his wolf ears, that was one of his mannerism's since it made him calmer. A loud crash sounded from down below which made Kotaro's ear perk up, because he had wolf ears, sounds were a bit louder for him. He growled sharply and stood up abruptly at the sound, it woke him up like an alarm clock would. He looked at his clock but wasn't able to find it in the general direction of where it should be, also his desk and bed was in a completely different angle than how he remembered. Then the bunch of unopened boxes caught his eye, that's it they had moved to Oto and he didn't have the time and luxury to unpack his things.

Kotaro growled as he opened the cabinet getting some random tank top and baggy pants. After he got dressed he opened his bedroom door and walked over the kitchen. His mother was in the kitchen cleaning up a broken vase, that was probably what he heard from upstairs.

"Let me do that mom." Kotaro said gruffly as he took the bigger shards of the vase and dropped it in the trash, then he swept it up. *"oh my, thank you dear. Why don't you eat breakfast now so you can go to your first mission okay?"* His mom said as she layed down a plate and readied the food. Kotaro sat down and ate quietly. Afterwards his mom cleaned it up as Kotaro stashed some of his fathers kunai into his pockets. Then he walked over to the door ready to go out, however his mom stopped him before he left. *"take care, alright son?"* His mom said as she kissed his forehead. "mom im not a kid anymore, don't worry about me i'll be back, i promise." his mom smiled and gave him a pat in the head *"well you sure look like one."* Kotaro pouted and left.



migukuni said:


> *Pervert!* Akihiko yelled out as a large vein popped out of his right temple



Two days passed uneventfully for Akihiko except for the short training he had with Mitsukake. He found it useful to learn medical ninjutsu, he tapped his foot impatiently at the Sanada mansion's expensive tiled floor.

"yow Akihiko-sama, your early it seems ahahaha." Tasuki greeted joyfully as Akihiko's face soured.

"tch whatever, I just want my summon as quickly as possible." Akihiko said growling, then he asked. "so where's Ginger iris and bai?"

"they're already inside." Tasuki said as they waited patiently for the others.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha*

*Flashback:*

Ukeireru packed his stuff for his first mission. He wasn't really excited for the mission, or the team, or his sensei, but he was quite excited for one thing. He wanted to try out something for real. With obvious respect and gentleness he took a scroll out of his bag. The scroll was pretty nondescript, with nothing interesting written on it. The only real feature of the scroll was a circle in the middle which was filled up with a seal. The seal read "Dragon". With a gentleness never seen before from Ukeireru, he rolled the scroll up and put it in a small tube. This little scroll was all of his fighting ability. Constructing this little scroll had been one of the few things in Ukeireru's life that he really cared for. In this scroll waited a mighty wooden dragon, ready for Ukeireru's summons, who could then let chakra roll out of his fingers and into his puppet, on which cue the dragon would lift in flight and bring terror to his opponents. It had been hell to construct a puppet without any real quality parts, but he'd succeeded. It had been even more hellish to find someone who was willing to seal the puppet in the scroll for him, a Uchuu Kokugen No Jutsu user. It had cost him a fair bit of his money and a fairer bit of his time, but he'd done it. And now he wanted to use the thing too. He hoped his first mission would involve some fighting.

*Present:*

Ukeireru once again was surprised by Heather when he was suddenly pulled from his perch under the tree, his cigarette falling out of his mouth onto the ground. ?You don?t say what we are or aren?t doing.? Heather semi-screamed. "Uptight bitch" Ukeireru mumbled, almost unable to repress the urge to scream it in her face. ?Start marching, if he would have waited or said something we might have stalled for him.? Goddamned, Ukeireru thought, this woman is a psycho, gotta be in perfect control, eh, bitch? He finished his thoughts and started to walk. They set a good pace, Ukeireru easily was able to keep up. ?We have a simple mission. It seems some punk teens?? Heather stopped mid-sentence and stared at Ukeireru. He knew what was coming and he didn't really feel like telling this volatile bitch that he had indeed been part of the festivities. ?Had a party down by a lake. We have to pick up the trash. There is a lot of trash so it will take all day after we get there. We will probably stay the night because we have to bring the bags back.? Ukeireru moaned softly. He really didn't feel like picking up that trash. He knew what had happened to some of that stuff for fuck's sake. The only positive thought he had is that he knew exactly what he really wouldn't touch, at least. He ignored the Uchiha's bitching comment while Heather continued ?And, night at that lake isn?t exactly easy.? Ukeireru thought this was just to scare them and make them work harder. He'd seen nothing when he'd partied at the lake. Of course, there had been a lot of fire and people around, so maybe that kept away any unwanted visitors, but Ukeireru doubted it. 

Suddenly Shinomori appeared on the road before them. "Oi, little one! Here!" Ukeireru yelled out, because Shinomori had been facing the wrong way. "So the little herbivore decides to join us after all. It should be interesting to see what the woman decides to do to him." Shinosuke said, breaking Shinomori's happy face. "This goddamn Uchiha maggotkid" Ukeireru thought. "I'll kill him sometime." As Shinomori joined the group, they walked on.

Upon arrival at the lake, Ukeireru suddenly saw the enormity of the task lying before them. There were empty booze bottles EVERYWHERE, and all kinds of other stuff that don't belong on a beach or in a lake and which one could only guess why the hell they were there. Heather distributed large plastic bags they would use to fill with trash, and they started to work. After a bit of time Ukeireru genuinely liked the job. Instead of picking stuff up and throwing it in the sack, as the others were doing (at least Shinomori and Shinosuke, Heather had disappeared on a road that lead to an inn), Ukeireru attached chakra strings to the trash and whipped it up into his bag. He missed more than he hit the mark, but because he didn't have to move around as much and didn't have to bend over, he was still the main contributor of the garbage clearing. When Ukeireru came close to the forest, he saw something. Dark red stains on the ground. Suddenly memories came back to him. One of his friends (he didn't know who it was) had been going into the forest to take a leak, then come out screaming and saying that he'd been attacked. No one believed him, every single person on that beach, including the forestguy himself had been stupid drunk, so no one had thought anything of it, assuming the fellow had tripped or something, or mistaken a sharp branch for a wild beast. Combining it with Heather's warning, however, Ukeireru started to think the guy's claim hadn't been as ridiculous as they all had thought. "Whatever, it's only a wild animal" Ukeireru said out loud. He wasn't scared for anything that might roam this forest.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 17, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11*

“What’s wrong with her? She still hasn’t kicked my ass. Did she change?” Shinomori was thinking about his sensei. “Anyway, I need a break. But if I ask to rest a minute, then she would definitely make me work harder”. I hope we will stop soon, otherwise I’m finished. 

"So the little herbivore decides to join us after all. It should be interesting to see what the woman decides to do to him." ”Shut up” I hope sensei didn’t hear that and he turned his head where she was, but there was no sign of her anymore. So she disappeared? Thank God. Now I will have a minute to rest.” He thought as they stopped. That place was full of trashes. “I think if I would beat and leave that Uchiha here, no-one would find a difference between trashes and him.” He joked in his mind. And then he saw, that his team started collecting trashes. Shinomori did that too, because he still thought that his sensei is watching him from somewhere.  "Oi, little one! Here!" ”Yo. So what about mission? What will we have to do? And why the hell we are picking trashes?” He asked Ukeireru and sat under the tree. 

Then threw litter-bag and sighed. After that he took off his coat and backpack. He felt so good. Wind blew threw his long pure hair, sun shined on his legs while penetrating threw huge trees and Uchiha boy was picking trashes. “What could be better?” The only thing he didn’t like was ants which were walking on his feet annoyingly. Then he sighed one more time and started searching for a bottle of water in his backpack but couldn’t find it. “Ukeireru, can you give me a bottle of water? I left mine in the home I think.” Shinomori asked him with a smile in his face.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 17, 2010)

"Soooooooooooooooooooo, you're blind in that eye.  We're teammates! What a weird coincidence! Maybe I felt it when I came by, yeah, that must've been it, I wanted flowers because my teammate and sensei would be in here!" 

The woman chuckles a bit, shaking her head, ?This will be one, interesting squad?? She says to herself.

"Don't worry, flowers don't have chakra, so my kikaichuu won't try to eat it" The girl adjusted the flower perfectly in her shadowy hair.

The jounin then nods, as the Aburame tries to run out the door.  In one quick movement, she grabs the girl by the back of her dress, ?Think this as a real mission, you would never just sprint into an enemy base alone, would you?? She then says, ? We will look at the top of the academy first, in case he had that Idea.? 
"You lead," Inori said, anxiety evident, "I follow. Sensei!?  

?Don?t stress.? The elder kunoichi says, watching out the door, then nods, ?We stay together, but we will run.? she says, walking out the door, flower and Genin in hand.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 17, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Lake*

"Yo. So what about mission? What will we have to do? And why the hell we are picking trashes?" Shinomori asked Ukeireru. "Our mission is picking trashes, mate." Ukeireru answered while yanking a piece of wood that had once been a guitar into his bag with a chakra string, "I guess our 'sensei' wanted to get started with something easy", he said, putting an offensive tone to the word sensei. He looked as Shinomori walked to a tree and plopped down. "I wouldn't do that, I bet the bitch is watching somewhere" Ukeireru remarked, as he moved to the next piece of trash. This was a metal cylinder Ukeireru had no intentions of touching at all.

?Ukeireru, can you give me a bottle of water? I left mine in the home I think.? Ukeireru opened his bag and pulled out a bottle of water. Tossing it at Shinomori, he said "Here ya go, leave some for me though, it's gunna be a long day". He lit a cigarette and threw out a chakra string to a empty beer bottle. "If ye need a cig, just call it" he remarked absently to Shinomori.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2010)

ReiMei continues to run down the streets of Konoha. Atraccting attention as he does.Until he directly collides forehead to forehead with another ninja collapsing onto the the ground.Oww!What the hell was that?ReiMei picks his headband up off the ground.Oh. Its a Konoha ninja!Sorry bro I'm in a hurry to be somewhere!ReiMei takes a peice of paper out of his robes.

Kazuma! I've been all over Konoha looking for you!Hey teammate. I'm ReiMei Mayonaka Of Yukigakure.ReiMei finds another piece of paper. 

Mazi Moto Our next teammate lets find him! So we can find our sensei after that! Good thing I have dossiers!ReiMei teases laughing.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 17, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron grinned insanely as he sealed his guitar back into a scroll which he placed into his pocket.
> 
> "*Tch, come on then." *He muttered as he started walking backwards into the mass of trees behind him and leapt into the leaves concealing himself from view. "*Lets get some hax going*."
> 
> ...



Hssssss- *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

Hana's eyes opened wide as she leapt as high as she could avoid the explosion; knocking about five wires out of place in the process. Twisting mid air, she avoided most of kunai and shuriken with minor scrathes although one had imbedded itself into her leg.

She then stared in horror as a completely off aimed kunai severed four more wires.

By the time Hana made it to the ground, she was covered in blood and had several kunai, shuriken, and senbon sticking out of her torso and limbs.

"Come on bitch!!!" She heard the missing nin yell. She stared in horror as the boy flew through the air with a kunai raised. She was about to take a swing at him when her fist passed straight through him and she felt something pierce her stomach.

Slowly, the image of the boy faded away and she was left with a kunai stabbed into her.

She took an involuntary step back; only just managing to dodge the kunai that would have imbedded itself in herr head. She then noticed the explosive tag attached to it.

Hss-*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

Hana's body went flying and she eventually rolled towards the edge of the cliff.

"*Well, this was quite interesting..."* Taron said as he walked out of the trees and up to the girl. "*Now I need your honest oppinion on this, ma'am. Should I start putting poison on my weapons? I'm inclined to think that I should but some people who get hit with them regard that as unfair. What do you think?"*

"Go die!" She yelled as she tried to thrust a kunai into his neck. Taron anticipated that however, and grabbed her hand and forced her to drop it.

He picked up the Kunai and was about to slit her neck, but stopped. Taron got to his feet, turned around, and grinned slightly at the sight of two more Clound Chuunin standing there, blocking off his escape route.

"*Damn it, and I wanted to do this without anyone seeing me..*."

And with that; the Kage Binshin pulled out another kunai and rushed the two Chuunin, slicing like mad.


When the memories returned to the real Taron, who had long since passed the border into neutral territory which was out of Clouds juristiction, the grin widened and he laughed insanely.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 18, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

“Thanks”, he opened the bottle and started drinking with the closed eyes. Sip after the sip and there was no more water. He looked at it very closely and thought: “What the hell? I drank all the water? Damn, what should I do” Then he saw a sake bottle which was near him. “That should work. I hope he won’t see” thought and smiled with an evil smile. Shinomori waited till Ukeireru will go a little farer. Then he took sake bottle, which was almost full and started pouring it into the water bottle. “It’s empty already? That’s not enough” he thought and said: “I’ll go and take a leak” Shinomori went under the tree and started searching for the some kind of bottle. “Damn, they are all empty. Ah anyway, it will bee enough for him.” Then he came back and shouted: “Ukeireru, here, take it. I’m sorry. Accidentally I almost drank all of it. I was really thirsty.” And threw to him a bottle which he has get from Ukeireru. 

Then Shinomori has come with another perfect idea. “Is this because of the terrain?” He joked in his mind. He took his kunai from kunai holder, jumped on the branch and started cutting it. “Hey, help me cutting every single tree’s branch around us. And don’t overdo it. We have to incise it only. So when sensei will come, she will fall down. It’s a payback time” It seemed that inside of Shinimori had awaked childish soul. But his team wasn’t overjoyed and looked at him like an idiot. “It seems I will have to do that alone. But I hope they will change their minds, otherwise it’s going to take me a while. Also there would be good if I would get some water, so under the branches I could make some kind of swamp. Lake is near but no-one of us have a bucket. But I think garbage would be enough.” He was thinking about payback time and cutting branches with a devilish smile in his face.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 18, 2010)

*Lind Mission 1 pt1*



cjones8612 said:


> Though to contrast that beauty, the people in the bar looked less that friendly. "Alright everyone...let's ask around about this Pengu character, don't be rude and dont' cause any trouble" I ordered as I began passing each one of them copies of the mission report that were given.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Fuck, the outside of this shithole is a rundown Fuck, and the inside is like wow. Fuck." Lind exclaimed as they went in the tavern. He noticed the sensei Azumo was looking at him as if thinking that maybe just maybe she didn't want him to ask around and let her more kinder genins do that part. He grinned as he walked away choosing a rather young male that was in the bar, male were easier to manipulate they get hard-ons too easily so he chose that as a target. Everyone warily went their own ways looking for information. Technically the bartender should have the most information among all these people, but Lind didn't like how the bartender looks at him so he chose the young and goodlooking one who was sitting by himself in one of the tables in the back.

Lind walks casually towards his target, his stride confident and his devilish smile plastered on his face. He looked over at the young guy who was just looking at his glass and not noticing Lind being their looking at him. This made Lind just a little bit irritated, no one dares to ignore the great *Lind-sama*. There was no other guy who had more sex appeal than him, Lind hummed his throat loudly shocking the young guy and he looked up at Lind and Lind saw that the guy was pretty cute and he looked younger than he first though, he was probably just around his age. 

​
"Fuck! Hey aren't kids supposed to be not allowed here?" Lind said looking at the guy.

*"your rude im already 18!"* The guy said his voice soft. He stood up and looked at Lind with his brows knitted together.

"hey, fuck, your pretty cute!" Lind said when he looked more closer. The guy didn't take this too well and he punched at Lind's face.

*"your really rude"* the guy said again his voice still soft.

"Fuck! Whatever you say man, but whew can I touch your butt?" Lind said as he touched the guy's butt which earned him a kick to the back of his knee "OW, wow that hurts!"

*"I have no time to play with you! Go away!"* the guy said growling, but his voice was still soft.

*Hey Latvia! What's going on here."* Another voice growled at Lind's back. Lind looked back and saw a rather older looking guy than Latvia but still a cute guy.

​

*"It's nothing Estonia, this guy is just irritating me."* Latvia said his voice still soft, he pointed rudely at Lind. *Where's Lithuania? Estonia-san? Did you find out anything about pengu?"*

*"Nothing yet Latvia-kun."* A third voice sounded near to where Lind was, he looked back and saw another bishie... what the heck the three of them looked like bishounen models. Damn, he wished that this was his team, Bishie's were cute when they were screaming with pleasure.

​
"Fuck! Wait! Did you just say *Pengu*?" Lind said a bit loudly. The three bishies looked at him perplexed.

*"Do you know something about it?"* The guy with glasses named Estonia asked.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 18, 2010)

*Team Iwa Mission Start (Akihiko)*



migukuni said:


> Two days passed uneventfully for Akihiko except for the short training he had with Mitsukake. He found it useful to learn medical ninjutsu, he tapped his foot impatiently at the Sanada mansion's expensive tiled floor.
> 
> "yow Akihiko-sama, your early it seems ahahaha." Tasuki greeted joyfully as Akihiko's face soured.
> 
> ...



Everyone quietly walked to the inside of the grand hall towards the ritual passage and into the Rite chamber. They walked down a stone pathway and into a waterry area. the place looks like this:


"Alright everyone please walk in the water and try not to fall into it. The rite will be in the middle, while they are openning it please stand atop this large stone so we wont be disturbing them." Tasuki said as everyone clumped together with each other. "just to make sure, when we arrive at Naples, no one is to go off alone and try not to stray too far away from me. Your sensei's will stay here and i'll temporarily be your sensei."

The genins had different reactions to that exclamation though, but Tasuki disregarded it. The three ninja's that was on the water was profusely making handseals and the youngest looking one's hand were so fast that none of the genin's was able to keep up with him. A few minutes passed and the scroll that was surrounded by the three ninja's glowed and rune's that was not of any language they were familiar with floated in the air. The youngest ninja Gingerbread touched some of this and it glowed brighter seemingly activated. He rearranged it into one line and the signs glowed red then yellow then green.

"What is that for Tasuki?" Akihiko said looking at Gingerbread with awe. Soon when he was good enough he should also be able to do that.

"Those symbol's corresponds to the summoner's language, he's arranging them to the coordinates that we need to go to. Tasuki said as he looked suspiciously at Gingerbread, he can read mamodo language as well and the inputted location was correct, it was on Naples, what made him suspicious was the fact that Gingerbread wasn't doing anything to be suspicious of. He blew out his breath and looked at the genin's "alright everyone are you all ready?"

Everyone noded. "Alright lets go." One by one the team went inside the portal.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 18, 2010)

*Shuuhei VS Ryohei pt.2 (taijutsu)*



migukuni said:


> "I'm gonna beat you up to the EXTREME!" Ryohei screamed out as he ran towards Shuuhei. Shuuhei scratching his head this time, not knowing what he did wrong.



Ryohei quickly closed the distance between him and Shuuhei, he grabbed a kunai from his holster and aimed at Shuuhei's chin. Shuuhei was taken aback but he easily evaded the thrust that was aimed at his chin, he snaked out his arm trying to take hold of the arm that held the kunai. However Ryohei twisted his body and butted Ryohei's chest with his shoulder and by doing so Shuuhei had no choice but to take three steps back. Shuuhei was quite astounded, the kid was around 7 years old but he was already quite a fighter, not as good as him but he was seriously talented, as if he was trained since he was young. The kid flipped the kunai that he was holding and held it using his teeth and he took another kunai from his pouch. 

Ryohei tried again, this time he ran full speed towards Shuuhei, keeping his body close to the ground. As he got closer he kicked Shuuhei's chin, sending him flying to the air, Ryohei took the chance to get behind Shuuhei from the air and kicked at his right side. Shuuhei blocked it with one arm, when he did so Ryohei delivered a rougher kick in the left side making Shuuhei fall from the aerial position. Then Ryohei kicked his chest in his position, however Shuuhei was gone and in his position was a block of wood. Ryohei flipped and landed squarely in his feet, taking up a crouching position. 

"Fuusajin" Ryohei heard a voice from his back, as he looked to where the voice sounded from the sand that was in the area, he felt the area he was standing in start to weaken and crumble, he tried jumping off of it however he was already too late and he stumbled to the ground just near where the jutsu was activated. He unlatched the lock in his katana and made it ready so that if the older guy would get near he can easily unsheath it and strike him.

"hey boy! I have no idea why you attacked me, but I'm telling you I'm not your enemy." Shuuhei said as the dust cleared and he saw the kid in the forest floor lying down. It seemed he stumbled when he tried to free himself from the jutsu.

Ryohei pursed his lips and thought of what to say. Maybe he can put his defense down by acting like he believes him then try to attack him with his sword again. "ok.... so can you help me up or what?" Shuuhei smiled as the kid acknowledged him to be not a threat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kazuma/Neo Gomu/Konoha/Kazuma's Tent*

*3 Hours Prior*

BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP

It started out low but picked up in intensity and then began to engulf his tent, Kazuma Gomu's dreaded foe, the alarm clock. The clock was about 12 feet away on the dresser. Most kids would have to get up and walk over, but not Kazuma Gomu. Why you might ask, because he was a Gomu Gomu man. He stretched out his hand and it began to elongate 4 feet, 6 feet, 8 feet, 10 feet....

"Come on just a little bit more!ARRGHHH!!!"

THUD

Kazuma was on the floor now, he had fallen while trying to reach out towards the clock. He couldn't get past 10 feet with the Nyorai Nan Kaizou and thus he put his alarm clock out of this radius. It was training of sorts for Kazuma, he thought that the threat of losing his sleep would literally stretch him beyond his limits. He'd been at it for a week now though and no results. He got up and moved closer to turn off the alarm, at this point the noise was just a reminder of his defeat.

"HAHAHAHA!!!You're pathetic you know that Kazuma. If you gave me control I got get the best use possible out of this body." The voice was devious and seeming real, but it came from an ethereal presence that could not be seen or felt to any other than Kazuma. It was his other, Neo. Kazuma became rigid at the mere sound of his alter's voice. He had been more active recently and Kazuma felt like he'd make a push for control soon enough.

"Neo...what do you want!?!?"

"You know what I want you waste. You should just give it up and hand this body over to me. You need me to do what needs to be done."

"And what needs to be done Neo?"

"Kazuma who are you talking to?" A voice called out to him. It was sweet and devoid of any malice whatsoever. 

"No one Mei-kun. Just acting out a scene from my favorite novel. I might try out some stage acting you know for shits and giggles." Mei entered the tent with a quizzical look on her face. Mei was a beauty with her long blonde hair, upturned nose, and sterling blue eyes. She had the classic good looks that made boys drop their jaws.She was Kazuma's friend since childhood when he first joined the circus. She was a tight rope specialist and had no real talent for using the Nyorai Nan Kaizou, actually her ability for manipulating chakra was shit. Kazuma wasn't much better but he managed to perfect his Nyorai Nan Kaizou.

"Anyway Kazu-kun I was sent to make sure you were up. It's time for you to train before you head off to get your team assignment."

"I told you not to call me that!!!" Kazuma yelled at the girl as she gave him a girlish giggle and left the tent. Kazuma got up and followed her out, his training for the day was to run for three hours with 40 pound weights on both legs.Not fun to say the least.

*Now*



Nagato Fuuma P A I N said:


> ReiMei continues to run down the streets of Konoha. Atraccting attention as he does.Until he directly collides forehead to forehead with another ninja collapsing onto the the ground.Oww!What the hell was that?ReiMei picks his headband up off the ground.Oh. Its a Konoha ninja!Sorry bro I'm in a hurry to be somewhere!ReiMei takes a peice of paper out of his robes.
> 
> Kazuma! I've been all over Konoha looking for you!Hey teammate. I'm ReiMei Mayonaka Of Yukigakure.ReiMei finds another piece of paper.
> 
> Mazi Moto Our next teammate lets find him! So we can find our sensei after that! Good thing I have dossiers!ReiMei teases laughing.



Kazuma looked confounded, he had just met a kid with a dossier with his photo in it in the midst of his run. He was tired and out of breath so he hadn't veered away from this other kid. He was supposedly his teammate but he was from Yukigakure.

"Wait, what?Give me a second."Kazuma began taking off the leg weights, and he felt extremely light again. He stretched his legs out about 5 feet and raised his arms about 5 feet in the air as well. He wanted to get the soreness out quickly.

"So you're from Yukigakure and you have a dossier on genin from the leaf?" Kazuma studied the other boy with a stern look. He got up and began to look the boy up and down even dropping down to the ground to study his shoes.

"Alright buddy lets go find this Shinho Kay or is it Shinfo Bei, bah I'm bad with names let's go find him. We'll go to the academy and look at the directory." Kazuma grabbed ReiMei by the collar and dragged him along towards the academy.

"RonMau or RenKei, whatever you know what I mean. I think this is the start of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## Chaos (Jan 18, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko nearly choked when she was suddenly grabbed from behind by her sensei. ?Think this as a real mission, you would never just sprint into an enemy base alone, would you?? Bagunotoko thought this over and conceded the point. She surely had a damn wise sensei. "You're right, forgive me my impulsive action" she said, "I just thought it wouldn't hurt anyone here in the middle of our own hometown" she put a sad expression on her face. "But will we go together then?" she suddenly continued "Who is it anyways? Do I know him? Is it a cool guy? Shouldn't we go faster already, he might already be there for all that we know, I wouldn't want to let a team member wait, o no." She rapidly thought as well. Who would it be? Maybe it'd be someone amazing. Or maybe it'd be someone who plain sucked. The tension in her brain mounted and she couldn't take it anymore. "Oh please can we go?"

?Don?t stress.? The response made Bagunotoko a little frustrated. She wasn't stressed, goddamnit, she was simply rooting to meet the last member, she simply wanted to see who it was, how he was and wanted to know everything that might be told about him. Hm. Maybe she was stressing a bit after all. The kunoichi nodded, then said ?We stay together, but we will run.? Bagunotoko, really happy with this response immediately started to run after her sensei, pacing her and even edging her a bit. She wanted to know who that guy was, and now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 18, 2010)

“Mazi Moto” Is all the woman says in response to the Aburame.

The three run towards the academy, the Hyuuga was impressed, they were silent as the wind, ‘Ive never seen such a quiet genin team.’ she thinks to herself, then thinks about the third member, ‘Hm, if what I got says the truth…I’m going to have to train him to exhaustion.’ The woman takes a sharp turn with the genin, then her blindness takes advantage of her, she doesn’t see the horse feces and she slips, falling into a pile of water barrels.  The horse wasn’t around, gladly or that would’ve been worse.  The genin stand there in surprise for a second and help their sensei up, avoiding the poo.

“Thank you, now, let’s go.” she says, dragging her feet a little, before running off again, about the genin’s speed.  The three finally sprint to the top of the Academy, up the stairs, then lets the Genin get to know eachother


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 18, 2010)

*Konoha/w/Kazuma in route to acedemy*

ReiMei thrashes while being dragged by his collarOw! And my is ReiMei!Gah Kazu.In the midst of being drug ReiMei realized he was starting to like this kid.Kazu. I'm going to call you Kazu-Senpai.ReiMei's robe top comes off revealing his chakra armor underneath it.Umm.Well I guess this is better than anytime.ReiMei abruptly stops being drugged.Well.I'm A jinchuriki ya see and this armor helps me maintain proper control.I can basically shape chakra into this armor and it gives me enhanced abbilities.ReiMei turns a dial on his armor suppressing all his chakra.But I think it wont be able to handle my Kyuubi No Okami Penguin.He retrieves his robe top and resumes following Kazuma.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*
> 
> Then Shinomori has come with another perfect idea. “Is this because of the terrain?” He joked in his mind. He took his kunai from kunai holder, jumped on the branch and started cutting it. “Hey, help me cutting every single tree’s branch around us. And don’t overdo it. We have to incise it only. So when sensei will come, she will fall down. It’s a payback time” It seemed that inside of Shinimori had awaked childish soul. But his team wasn’t overjoyed and looked at him like an idiot. “It seems I will have to do that alone. But I hope they will change their minds, otherwise it’s going to take me a while. Also there would be good if I would get some water, so under the branches I could make some kind of swamp. Lake is near but no-one of us have a bucket. But I think garbage would be enough.” He was thinking about payback time and cutting branches with a devilish smile in his face.



_*Shin, Team 11, Forest.*_

Shin had gone to another part of the lake a bit further away from Ukeireru and Shinimori. He didn't want to be bothered with them; they were as worthless as the trash he was picking up. Shin found this work rather tedious to say the least, this was not the work he expected to do. The lake had been absolutely trashed and yea it should be cleaned but why by him? He didn’t like the work but as time wore on he decided to get some proper training out of this. Shin started by using his superior speed in picking up trash, he dashed across the landscape picking up trash along the way and depositing it in a bag. He kept this up till he got bored of just running around. 

“I don’t necessarily have to throw out all the trash, I could destroy it.” He thought to himself as he began to make hand seals, brought his hand to his mouth, and breathed in.

*“Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!!”*

The flames erupted from Shin as a powerful stream of fire cascaded towards his target. Shin watched in glee as bottles, paper, and whatever other things left behind were reduced to embers by his power. He continued to burn down the trash for a few minutes but then he noticed Shinomori doing something shady. 

“What could the herbivore be doing?” Then it dawned on Shin the little one was planning a “prank”. While usually Shin would have no interest in helping out with something so trivial this would be a chance to test their sensei.If she couldn't evade whatever child's play they laid out for her then she wasn't worthy of being Shin's obstacle. He walked over to Shinomori.

“What do you need for your prank, herbivore.”


----------



## Chaos (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Lake*

Ukeireru caught the bottle Shinomori threw back his way. He had become quite thirsty himself by the labor and took a drink. Of course he exactly knew that this stuff wasn't water, it was sake, for fuck's sake. Seeing Shinomori watching with a strange expression that mixed grinning, embarrassed and afraid, Ukeireru threw his head up and the bottle with it, emptying the bottle to the last drip. He then yelled to Shinomori "Oi! Little one! If ye're emptying the effin bottle by accident have the balls to just tell meh!" Jeez, had this guy really thought Ukeireru wouldn't make out the damn difference between water and sake? He was certainly on an idiot team. 

As he looked some further up the coast he saw Shinosuke make seals. "That guy isn't meaning too..." Ukeireru said softly to himself when suddenly a huge fireball entered his sight and scorched the beach in a 2 by 10 meters radius. Ukeireru turned away and lit a new cigarette. He was on a fucken idiot team indeed.

The fact was only proven once more a few minutes later, when Shinomori started setting up a 'trap' by cutting branches. Ukeireru sighed and got on with his job, not wanting to get any more on the bad side of his sensei. "That goddamn kid turned more psycho every fucking minute since I fucking met that fucking idiot" he mumblingly complained. When Shinosuke approached Shinomori and asked how he could help, Ukeireru started away to the other side of the beach. Better let the whore know that he'd been no part of it. Those idiot bastards. Ukeireru lit another cigarette and got on his job again. Frustrated.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 18, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Outskirts of Sunagakure*

Harei treaded the wild fields of sands that sat outside of the large village. The large gourd strapped to his back along with a small pouch of necessities tied to where his Ninja Pack would be. He looked back at the village some, He was turning its back on it however he needed to find some answers on how to quell the Shukaku that had seemed to grown far more aggressive over time.

His mind heavy for a while as the sky was light with a cresent moon. The howling winds whipping back and forth shaping the desert to it's whim. For the first time in a long while he began to think about his past, About his becoming a Jinchuuriki. It all started back several years ago. Sunagakure was losing it's military strength and it needed to boost up it's force fast. Harei the son of a criminal who had assassinated the previous Kazekage had been locked away in the cells of the sand.

The Prison named "Altius" a horrid place that kept all of it's captors barely alive through inhumane means. The small boy had come to see the place as his home despite the atroscities that took place within them. "There he is" One of the guards said peering inside of the cell where Harei sat. His bed was made of a thick piece of wood that had been bolted to the wall barely suspended him from the floor.

The cieliengs leaked with the dripping sand as if trapped within an hour glass. Grabbing the bottle of liquor that had warmed his body and eased him mind for the night the Sunagakure Chunin chucked it at the boy smashing it against the wall. It's residue content falling on all over him coating him in the stinging alcohol. Harei merely gritted his teeth and turned to side knowing any bad step could lead to an early death.

*"It's all your fault the village is the way it is now! If your dad hadn't of killed the Kazekage we wouldn't have been in this mess that we are in now!"* The drunk Chunin said trying to catch the boys attention. Frustrated that his insults where ignored he opened the cell abliet after a few trys. *"YOU IGNORING ME PUNK!"* He came yelling at the boy grabbing from the back of the collar. Slamming his face in the wall blood decorated the stones.

*BAMM!!*

Harei staggered back a bit only being held up by the Chunin. The blood dripped down his eyes making them sting with the red liquid. *"YOU STILL IGNORING ME PUNK!"* The chunin repeated to slam his head against the wall leaving him for dead. This kinda treatment continued for several weeks, Harei had nearly lost the will to live when a man arrived at his cell entrance.

"Harei Chiridatsu...Come With me" He said with a grim voice. Little did the boy know this would be the last time he would be able to sleep undisturbed.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 18, 2010)

*Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*


Continuing past the lake Heather moved toward the inn.  ?Fucking brats??  Heather moaned rubbing her head.  She was having one of her massive headaches thanks to the bunch.  And, these things made her meaner than a shedding snake.  ?The little bastards??  She growled as she walked in the door of the small inn and headed for the bar.  ?Give me something strong.?

?You look like you have had a rough day Miss Heather.?  The barkeep said handing her the normal strong drink she prefers.

?You don?t know the half of it Bob.?  She said downing half the drink before lighting another smoke.

Meanwhile?

By the lake the water was tranquil and the sun sparkled on the water as it quietly lapped against the shore.  The birds were singing and the squirrels scampering as the genin continued to pick up the trash.

Shinomori would notice claw marks on some of the branches and that other branches didn?t need his assistance in the cutting.

Ukeireru would see more spots of wet darkness and if he investigates a little further will discover it is dark red blood, rather fresh even.

Shin would see small spots of the same blood and what looks like claw marks from some human trying to hold on to the ground when they are being dragged.


*Iwa/Mikael?*

?I don?t like this?? Mikael muttered tightening his grip on his sword as he watched his team go through the portal.  ?They are a special team and I have been told to keep an eye on them.  The Tsuchikage will eat me for dinner if anything happens to them.  Well he would have to catch me first??  Mikael chuckled slightly as that vision came to him then cringed as it turned into what would happen when the large determined man caught him.  He remained quiet watching the genin as muscle began to twitch in his jaw.


*Kusa/Zeke?*

?When is Kanko-sama due back??  Zeke asked Doshi.

?A couple of days at the most.  He just wanted to take his squad to the Konoha festival.?  Doshi said and mused slightly.  ?I don?t know why I never took Tereya to that??

?Well they got to go now.? Zeke leaned back in his chair putting his hands behind his head.  ?This is really boring Doshi.  I need something to do.?

?Why don?t you head over to the academy?  You do enjoy your job.?

?Your damn right I do.  Shaping young minds.  The laughter and determination of those little squirts??

?The laying around in your office all day.?

?Yeah that too!?  Zeke said with a laugh as one of the chuunin academy teachers walked in.  

?My pardon?s Zeke-sama.?  She bowed then handed him a folder.  ?It seems that this particular genin was?accidentally forgotten when the teams were assigned.?

?Accidentally?? Zeke raised an eyebrow then shook his head.  ?Never mind.?  he took the folder and read over it.  ?I will deal with him until Kanko-sama returns.?

?I figured as much.  I told him to meet you in the training field on the south side in the grass.? She bowed and walked out.

?It seems I have something to do now Doshi.?

?Right.  I know where to find you.?

With a wave Zeke walked out to meet the new genin.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kayo's Search for Kazuma!*

"Excuse me lady, have you seen this kid?"

"...No, sorry can't say that I have".

"Well, okay thanks for your time". It had been half an hour since Kayo began her search for Kazuma. It seemed that he mostly kept to himself as nobody really knew who he was. Or it could have been that she was asking the wrong people about him. "I can't believe there's nobody who hasn't seen him today. You would think someone like him would stand at with that snow white hair of his" Kayo complained looking over his picture.

"Excuse me have you seen this kid?" She asked an aging old lady was standing on the corner. "Huh....wha'ts that ya say young one?" The old lady replied placing her hand over her ear. "I said: Have you seen this kid!" Kayo yelled louder showing the old woman the picture. the old lady reached out with her boney and vein riddled hand to take the picture from Kayo. Re-adjusting the glasses on her face the old woman stared at the picture intently before giving a warm smile.

_"Finally...I have some kind of lead"_ Kayo thought as the woman gave her back the picture. "Ah yes, I have seen that before, but I'm sorry young lady I don't need any coupons this week. I did my shopping the week before" She said cackling. Kayo fell straight on her face in sheer shock _"A coupon? What the hell is wrong with this old lady?"_ Dusting herself off Kayo decided to give it another go.

"Do you know a boy by the name of *KAZUMA HATAKE*!" Kayo screamed at the old woman who replied with a "Huh?" and placing her hand up to her ear once again. Slowly this old woman was beginning to piss Kayo off. *"I SAID: DO YOU KNOW OR HAVE YOU SEEN KAZUMA HATAKE!"* Kayo screamed louder only this time to get the same reply from before about a coupon. 

"........"

"............"

".................."

"AHHHHHHHHHH! YOU ARE A USELESS OLD FOSSIL! I CAN'T BELIEVE I WASTED 5 MINUTES OF MY LIFE TALKING TO AND GETTING NOWHERE WITH YOUR OLD AS-!"

*WHACK!*

The blunt side of the old ladies cane sweeped across the back of Kayo's head something fierce. "Well I never heard of such a foul mouth girl in my life, that is not lady like at all!" The old woman scolded the young girl. "You must be a member of that fat ass clan!" She exclaimed. Before Kayo could come up with some kind of retort the old lady brushed passed her and walked down the street. ".....The heck's her problem?" Kayo wondered rubbing the back of her head.

"Girl, I heared from on the other side of the street, that your looking for Kazuma right?" A ruff, but young looking man spoke walking from the other side of the street. Kayo gave a simple nod happy to finally get some help. "His father and him dont' live to far from where we're at, just walk a couple of blocks and then turn left". After getting further directions Kayo politely gave the man her thanks and siad goodbye as she headed toward her destination.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 18, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko had never been at the top of the academy. She could get used to this place, though. She really liked the panorama it provided and she had a good view on the Hokage heads. "The cliff face is getting quite full..." she silently said. And truth be told, the cliff face was getting quite a mess, with more then 20 heads chiseled into the stone. The current Hokage's head was put away somewhere between the 14th and the 16th, but you could barely make it out even if you knew it was there. 

Bagunotoko turned. Aside from the Yamanaka girl and her sensei, a third person was on the platform. One she hadn't noted before. It was a boy, but she couldn't make him out real good because of the sun glaring in her eyes. "Hello! Are you our new team mate?" she yelled out.

*Marifana Kemuri, Kirigakure *

Kemuri stretched out. His arms went right trough the ceiling and almost into the clouds, Kemuri shockingly discovered and he rapidly pulled his arms in, only to cause them to go trough the floor and several floors beneath that. Wow. Stop. This is a bit serious for the early morning. Lazily dressing, he noticed that his shoes actually looked quite a bit like boats. He put on his boats (he was kinda worried bout the masts, but they were okay) and looked out of the window. Some people were walking on the street below. A devilish grin widened on his face. Pengin no panikku no jutsu, he mouthed and aimed his custom seal (no seal was needed for the jutsu, but he used one anyway) on one of the pedestrians. The man suddenly blanched while he was wondering where the hell all those penguins had come from. Kemuri watched amused as the man started to work his way trough imaginary penguins. When he was done watching the spectacle, he released his genjutsu and got into the rest of his clothes. Again walking trough the window, he now kawarimi'd in place of the bag of a woman. The woman was quite shocked her bag had changed in a boy and let go of him screaming. Kemuri simply walked away, he'd check out the contents of the bag later. After he had figured out why the clouds had turned into sand.

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Lake*

As Ukeireru worked on, he noted more and more signs that there was really something going on at this lake. He saw more scratch patterns and found more bloodstains on both the lakeside and the forest side of the beach. The worst thing was that a few looked damn fresh. Shrugging it away and doubling his pace, Ukeireru worked on.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 18, 2010)

*Toshiro, Kusagakure.*

"It’s so boring. It’s whole week when I don’t do anything. I should train, but I am so tired. Maybe I should go out and take a fresh breath” Toshiro was thinking while lying on the bed. He took a stand, put his clothes on and left the house. Toshiro didn’t take his ninja tools, he planned to spend a day playing games or watching kids in the academy. 

It was 1 P.M., but he felt like it would be 7 A.M. Sun was shining so brightly and grass deflected it into his eyes. He couldn’t see with his eyes normally until he habituated. “Oh, It’s Nagamasa’s house, I’ll visit him”. He knocked to the door and which was opened by his friend’s mother:
“Good day Miss. Nakochi, can you call Nagamasa? 
”He hasn’t arrived yet from his last mission. I will report to him when he will get back”
”Okay, thanks, have a nice day.” “Mission, eh?” He repeated to himself and decided to drink some tea. 

Toshiro entered the tea store, bought a cup of tea, sat down to the table and heard some guys talking about going to the training grounds. And then he had remember, that he has to go to the training grounds and meet his sensei. He left his tea and rushed towards those grounds. “I’m late again! Stop playing around and start living seriously” He started blaming himself while running. Soon he was at training grounds, but no-one was there. “And why the hell I left my tea and rushed here like a crazy?” He asked himself. “Oh well, I will have some free time of reading a book”. He was reaching his pouch when he remembered, that he left everything at his home. “Just great, now I will have to watch stupid clouds like an old man.” He lied down on the soft grass and started watching them. And he found it really interesting.


*
Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

He looked at Shin and couldn’t believe that. Shin, the genius asked if he can help. Shinomori was in shock for a moment. “Did I hear fine? You want to help me? Well in that case incise that tree’s branches. If you will do fine, I will show you which tree’s branches have to be incised too” He said those words and pointed his finger into already incised tree. “I hope he will fall down. Now I will see how two geniuses will be humiliated. What’s could be better? Maybe the third one will fail too?” Shinomori started imagining the glorious moment. He felt like the best shinobi of the world. “Hey, Ukeireru, stop looking for bone and help us.” He shouted at the oldest boy of their group, which was pretty intended to the garbage picking.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 18, 2010)

*FLASHBACK: Raiden with the Tsuchikage...*

"Ma'gorath Tomoshibi." By this point in the conversation Raiden had his fill of food and drink. It was time to get directly to the point. "This is a man tha' could easileh defeat th' both o' us, at leas' accordin' to wha' info'mation I gather'd. 'E's not much mor' than a myth amongst ou' Clan, bu' afta hearin' o' th' strange creatu'es tha' Hakumei's team ran inta a' th' cave, I did a bi' mor' diggin' aroun'."

Raiden pulled out several ancient-looking documents from his bag. The edges were torn and ripped, though the main text was still readable. "No one really knows wher' th' 'eck the Raijuu came from. At leas' tha's wha' th' Elda's tell me. Bein' the leada, howeva, gives me access to things tha' no one e'cept th' geezas can see." He tossed the stack of papers towards the Tsuchikage. "Thos' ar' pages from a jou'nal written by Ma'gorath 'imself. It seems 'e wos one of them science guys lookin' to use chakra and ene'gy in unnatural ways. Brillian', 'e wos, even I'll admit tha'." Raiden looked at Ulik sternly, "But 'e was mad as shit, yah!"


*FLASHBACK: Hakumei Training with his father...*

"I think it's abou' time tha' you begin ta advance yo'r Raiton Kamisama, eh?" Raiden appeared by his son without warning, flinging his arm out towards the Genin's head. Hakumei barely had enough time to dodge, but he managed to duck and have the deadly blow skim past his hair. A large dent, in the shape of Raiden's arm, was now imprinted into the rock. "Heh, a'leas' yo'r reflex's ain't failed ya yet. Ma'k of a Tomoshibi."

Most of Hakumei's age and experience would freak out at such an unnecessary action, however he knew that his father was only trying to keep him on his toes. "So wha' is th' next step fo' it?"

Raiden smiled at his son's direct approach. "Jinteki Magunetto."


*Hakumei: World of the Summons...*

"Pe'fect." Upon entering the portal, Hakumei noticed something right away. No, it wasn't the abnormal, abstract landscape that was all around him. Not a single person from the Sanada Clan or his own team was with him. This must have been some sort of test, he thought, for the Sanada looking to complete the rite. "A'righ', fi'st step: look fo' Sparra and Akira." He began to walk forward. "An' anyone else I can run inta."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 18, 2010)

*The Kage Summit*

"Who the Hell do you think you are!" Arlong gritted his teeth at the accusation. The meeting was silent for a moment, Everyone knew of Arlong's long desire for Jinchuuriki yet had never been called out before on it. "What gives you the right to accuse me huh Akemi?" Arlong called out pointing his blue finger at the Raikage. "Your village did act rashly back during the Pirate Mission" Konata intervened, It was a political disaster in most eyes seeing as how many children were slaughtered by the Kirigakure Genin.

"The way my genin act and accusing a Kage to be behind a terrorist act are to different things. I expected someone of your age to know that Eaakage" Arlong said gritting his teeth at the old lady who merely shrugged him off itching to return to her online video game. "Well Arlong you never answered" Rakiyo added turning to the Mizukage. "Listen Punk, I don't need to answer to any of you especially a bleeding heart pussy like you." Turning towards Akemi.

"Trust me girlie if I had been behind it I wouldn't have failed, I'd be cleaning my teeth with the damn bones of that jinchuuriki" Arlong's temper began to show it self as he verbally attacked everyone at the meeting. "Now Now Arlong please control yourself" A Soft yet stern voice said entering the meeting. "Smogkage" Arlong said turning to the mysterious kage who had joined in on the meeting.



Despite being a newly recognized village the Smogkage had as much power as the others. "So Hokage, Is that all you know about the organization?" The Smogkage, Said his eyes barely visible through the mop work of hair that laid lazily against face. "What are you tryna say?" Rakiyo said turning towards the Smogkage. "Well It sounds a little unbelievable that you were unable to uncover this information of yours without any help. So tell me how did you learn this?" Zuu asked, His smile akin to that of a grim reaper.

Arlong looked over with a curious eye to the Hokage who seemed to hesistate. "Will you hurry up and answer the question Hokage, I think im getting attacked by a dwarf mage" Konata said worrying about the status of her character. "I recieved this information from the inner workings of Baba Yaga" Rakiyo admitted heavily, It was an illegal part of the world and a person of his status well it didnt look well to say the least.

"So if theres anyone to point figures and accuse I say it'd be you Hokage" Zuu said followed by his famous smile.

*With Tempers heating up The Kage Summit begins to grow out of hand!*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *
> Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*
> 
> He looked at Shin and couldn?t believe that. Shin, the genius asked if he can help. Shinomori was in shock for a moment. ?Did I hear fine? You want to help me? Well in that case incise that tree?s branches. If you will do fine, I will show you which tree?s branches have to be incised too? He said those words and pointed his finger into already incised tree. ?I hope he will fall down. Now I will see how two geniuses will be humiliated. What?s could be better? Maybe the third one will fail too?? Shinomori started imagining the glorious moment. He felt like the best shinobi of the world. ?Hey, Ukeireru, stop looking for bone and help us.? He shouted at the oldest boy of their group, which was pretty intended to the garbage picking.



*
Shinosuke, Team 11, Lake.*

"Yea herbivore I'll help you out on this one. I want to see the woman wiggle her way out of this one, and if she can't then she has no right to be our sensei." Shin began to walk over to where he had to incise the tree, but something caught his eye. Their was blood on the ground and and signs of a struggle as well. Shin couldn't help but start to feel uneasy, something had happened here. Quickly he reached into his vest and pulled out a kunai, he had to be on his guard for whatever came out.

"Herbivore...mohawk trash...something's up, I'm going to go investigate. It's just as sensei said things might be interesting around here."Shin began to follow the marks of the dragged person hoping to find something dangerous waiting for him.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 18, 2010)

Kokoro and the gypsies were setting up for the first show of the day, which was basically Kokoro's only job with the gypsies. That and cleaning up afterwards. But he wasn't complaining...life with the gypsies was fun. He got to see all kinds of places, meet all kinds of people, and sometimes, if he was lucky, he would get to watch plays and magic shows after the gypsies' shows.

Yes, life with the gypsies was fun. But one person made it how it was. Kiya. She was the one Kokoro really made a connection with. She was Kokoro's best friend. The only reason he didn't sob every day. The only reason he didn't give up every thing he hoped for and dreamed of.

Kokoro had learned at an early age to enjoy every waking moment, every breath of life.

"Kiya!" he yelled over his shoulder. "I'm finished with my job! Is there anything else you need?"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 19, 2010)

*Ryohei vs Shuuhei pt3 (zanjutsu)*



migukuni said:


> Ryohei pursed his lips and thought of what to say. Maybe he can put his defense down by acting like he believes him then try to attack him with his sword again. "ok.... so can you help me up or what?" Shuuhei smiled as the kid acknowledged him to be not a threat.



Shuuhei went closer and gave the kid a hand to stand up, however when his hand got closer the kid unsheathed his sword and slashed him. Fortunately he was able to pull back his hand in time since the kid seemed to have a little problem with holding the sword. The kid stood up and glared at him, Shuuhei looked at his arm, it was nicked and bleeding but not too much.

"kid i told you i'm not your enemy." Shuuhei said as he stepped back from the kid who was weilding a sword. Ryohei slashed again trying to hit Shuuhei but the guy evaded all of it. Ryohei slashed horizontally, Shuuhei took a kunai from his pocket and blocked it. He noticed that his speed seemed to have dropped in the area that he was nicked on. Ryohei didn't give him time and he tried kicking Shuuhei, however Shuuhei easily dodged it and he closed their distance trying to hit Ryohei's arm so he would drop the sword. However Ryohei twisted his arm and ducked then stepped back so he'd be out of Shuuhei's range

"kid im holding back on you, you know. I mean you should know im holding back, your completely not in my level at all." Shuuhei said scratching his head. Shuuhei sighed as the kid tried slashing him again this time vertically from the top. Shuuhei twirled his kunai and stopped it then he turned and snaked his arm in the kids neck, his other hand holding the kid's hand that held the sword. "honestly kid stop, someone's nearby, they might be the one's following you."

Ryohei stopped struggling as he stayed put and trained his senses to the nearby area. Shuuhei was right, there was someone around, but he couldn't pinpoint where. "how about a truce for now? To be honest i don't want to be captured right now either."

"captured?" Ryohei whispered wondering what the older guy meant.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 19, 2010)

*Team Iwa Mission Pt.1 (Akihiko)*



migukuni said:


> He blew out his breath and looked at the genin's "alright everyone are you all ready?"
> 
> Everyone noded. "Alright lets go." One by one the team went inside the portal.



Akihiko looked around confused when he arrived in the area. There was nobody around. None of his teammates nor Tasuki was around, the area was glaringly orange, there were leaves in the floor. It seemed like Autumn with a lot of leaves scattered in the forest floor.

Akihiko looked warily around, this place was Naples, from what he remembered in his studies Naples was an area occupied by illusion type summons. The leader of the area was Nurarihyon no Mago the Kyouka Suigetsu, he wondered if his new teammates was alright. Of course the summon he was to have a bloodpact was Nurarihyon's reincarnation so his destination would be that place.

Akihiko walked beside a stream, the area was sure bizzare, everywhere were oranged or red leaf'd trees. Also the creatures that was around seemed to be weird, although there was an ordinary animal here and there. He walked unsure of where to go exactly. Well, if he stayed put Tasuki should be able to find him since he had his summon Genro around.

As Akihiko walked nonchalantly, there was a howling sound that was roaring up in his ears, getting stronger by the second. He looked around trying to figure out where it came from, but there was no one around and the howling became louder and louder.

*Tasuki*​
Tasuki cursed out as he noticed that his team of genins were not where they were supposed to be. *"tch what the fuck is going on here!"* Tasuki cursed as he looked right and left to find where his genins are, that fucking Gingerbread must have done something

*"Damn It! No Choice"* Tasuki cursed out as he made hand seals quickly *"Kuchiyose no Jutsu! Genro"*



Kunoichirule said:


> *Iwa/Mikael?*
> 
> ?I don?t like this?? Mikael muttered tightening his grip on his sword as he watched his team go through the portal.  ?They are a special team and I have been told to keep an eye on them.  The Tsuchikage will eat me for dinner if anything happens to them.  Well he would have to catch me first??  Mikael chuckled slightly as that vision came to him then cringed as it turned into what would happen when the large determined man caught him.  He remained quiet watching the genin as muscle began to twitch in his jaw.



Gingerbread looked warily at the jounin that had stayed after the ritual. He was expecting everyone to get in the portal, then they can close it and let them be stuck there in the summon world while they escape with the scroll. However all of it was thwarted because the jounin stayed behind. He would probably stop them if they tried to close the portal now.

Gingerbread gave a nod to Baishana, and Baishana recieving the order nodded back at him.

Baishana being in the most secluded area and away from the prying eyes of the two jounins quickly made some handsigns *"Kuchiyose no jutsu! Cob!"* He would use his snake to get in close to the two jounins and then poison them, that way they wouldn't be able to follow them when they try to escape later or if a fight goes down then it would be much easier for them to escape.



JohnJohn said:


> *Hakumei: World of the Summons...*
> 
> "Pe'fect." Upon entering the portal, Hakumei noticed something right away. No, it wasn't the abnormal, abstract landscape that was all around him. Not a single person from the Sanada Clan or his own team was with him. This must have been some sort of test, he thought, for the Sanada looking to complete the rite. "A'righ', fi'st step: look fo' Sparra and Akira." He began to walk forward. "An' anyone else I can run inta."



A lone whistling Maple spirit watched curiously as a seemingly human person had landed on their turf. The Sprite was quite bored, there wasn't too much fun these past few days and a human walking around in their turf should be a nice playtime. The spirit chuckled softly as the wind carried and made it float just behind the human. The sprite had also seen a female human awhile ago but the wind had carried him away and he wasn't able to play around with her.

_"yes a game with a human wouldn't be so bad"_ The sprite thought to himself as the sprite thought of how a human would react if he finds a naked female in front of him asking for help because of an injured knee, ah yes that female that he saw just awhile ago, he'll imitate that girl (Akira). The sprite giggled as he put his plan into action _"Henge Illusion Jutsu"_


----------



## migukuni (Jan 19, 2010)

*Prince Nara / Kotaro Jyuusei*



migukuni said:


> *PRINCE NARA​*A few people looked at him questioningly and after a few seconds of him panting to catch his breath. The bystanders deciding that the shouting show was over went on their way. *"Alright! I have no time to go all mopy just because my friend went to another village."* Prince thought as he went on his way again.



Prince walked towards home, he remembered that his dad had wanted to teach him some Nara Jutsu. It was a price for finishing his first A Class mission. He wondered idly what kind of jutsu his father was gonna teach him. He was pretty sure he would learn it quickly afterall he was a prodigy and learning stuff was easy as eating for him.



migukuni said:


> *Kotaro Inugami Jyuusei*​"mom im not a kid anymore, don't worry about me i'll be back, i promise." his mom smiled and gave him a pat in the head *"well you sure look like one."* Kotaro pouted and left.



Kotaro went towards the area that his team were to meet up. Everyone seemed to be there. An antagonistic guy and a blond female who seemed to be lost on her own world. "I'm Kotaro Jyuusei, originally from Sunagakure but moved here to Oto just yesterday. Also this wolf ears and tail is not an accessory so please try not to touch them." He growled as his teammates looked at him perplexed.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 19, 2010)

Taron Hitori; Sound country

Sound was quite a boring place. Thats all Taron had to say; vast plains that rolled on and on and on, the occasional rice field leaving a blotch on the scenery otherwise. Taron really coundn't care less.

The high he had recieved from fighting that Chuunin and absolutely destroying her had worn off aswell.

"*Well this fucking sucks..."* He mutterewd with a scowl on his face as he walked towards the nearest rice farm.

"Hello there young man, what brings you ou-" Taron completely ignored the farmer, walked past and kicked down the door. "HEY! GET OUt of-" The kunai to his neck shut him up.

As Taron scoured through the house, generally taking whatever he needed such as knives to throw and food and water etc, he came across something quite interesting. There on the table, was a map. On the map were various X's and dotted paths.

"*Interesting..*." Taron muttered, lighting the map on fire with the box of matches next to it.

"Why hello there..." Taron heard the drawn out, raspy voice from behind him.

On pure instincts, Taron ducked down and only avoided dodging the guitar blade that would have sliced his head off. Before Taron could blink, he felt the impact of a vicious blow to his side, sending him flying out of the second story window where he landed at least fifty meters away from the structure.

"*Okay, what the fuck..."* Taron muttered as he picked himself off the ground and glared in the direction of the house; where the decayed man jumped out of the window and slowly strolled in his direction.

He had already thought up the plan...

Quickly pulling his guitar out of the scroll he had stored it in, he started playing the tune for the Demon Chain Illusion.

"Ah so you want a fucking rematch then kid, I was going easy on you last time..." The man said as he pulled out his own guitar and readied his pick.

Ed watched on in amusement as Taron started playing the opening to The Light That Blinds. However the amusement turned to confusion when the world blured around him and he felt his arms being stretched out.

"What the hell is this?" He snarled as he was forced to drop his guitar. Looking around, Ed noticed there were chains attatched to him and where they were attactched, his body was melting away.

Taron then picked up the guitar and sliced the mans head off with it. The bodyy slumped to the ground and blood poled around him. Taron then stabbed the guitar into the man's back.

"*Tch*" Was all Taron said as he started walking away.

"For fucks sake kid..." His thoughts stopped cold and his eyes widened in horror. Turning around, he could see the arm reaching up and grabbing the guitar and the other arm grabbing the head that was glaring at him.

Being the creative person he was; he created two Kage Bunshin, had them start spamming explosives, and have himself flee for his life.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

“What the fuck are they doing?” Shinomori thought. “Are you kidding me? Playing your tracker games makes me sick. I bet there was a struggle between a bear and a wolf. And sensei said those words to convince us to be serious at this “mission”. Don’t lose your chance to test her, you douche bags. Look, I will proof it to you.” Shinomori took a deep breath ant yelled as loud as he could: “Hey, you cowards. Get out from your hideout and fight like a real ninjas against us, not so god damned animals.” 

After 10 seconds of absolute silence Shinomori asked his teammates: “See? Nothing happenes.” He wasn’t intended at all of what they were doing. He only wanted to spend a day happily, not picking some old trashes and investigating the forest. “Whatever, do what you want. I will wait for you here. If you found some blood on this tree, then know that I was killed by the ghost who flew from the sky and took my body to the middle of that lake and magically teleported to the hell to burn my body into ashes.” Jumped on the other tree and started incising tree’s branches. “It's pathetic. So ok, now I will have to incise one more tree and then I will read my book. Or should I train while they will be searching for worms? Or maybe I should bathe in that lake while sun is still shining?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 19, 2010)

Shou Vs Crimson Samurai-

  The two stand silent for a moment. ?What?s your goal here, ninja.? The samurai asks, making sure to get the excess string off his body. ?Goal? What goal? I?m just here to slaughter the lot of you.? Shou grinned, then licked his lips. ?Don?t you love it? The carnage? The terror!?? he laughed and charged the samurai. ?There is no thrill greater then the battle! THE BLOOD THAT SPILLS TO THE FLOOR SIGNIFIES THE END OF A LIFE!?

  Shou begins to slash wildly and with great speed, the samurai is barely keeping up with Shou, his wounds slowing his movements. ?Damn it, if this keeps up I?ll bleed out before I have a chance to end his life.? He thought to himself, Shou had no thoughts in his head, he was simply laughing manically while slashing and hacking away at the samurai. ?Try this one.? Shou pulls back his left hand and stabs into the samurai?s shoulder again.

  ?Guah, you bastard?? The samurai jumps back and grabs his shoulder. ?What?s this smell?? He looks down to see a burning piece of paper in his armor. ?What, did you do!?? He shouts. ?Big samurai, go big boom.? Shou grinned ?YOU BAS-BOOOM!? the samurai?s body is blown to bits and shou can?t help but laugh, He turns his back and remembers their goal. ?The compound, I see.? Shou begins to walk towards the samurai?s den so to speak. ?Let?s blow some shit up.?


----------



## Michellism (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hikaru Inuzuka; Konohagakure*

Hikaru treaded along the village dragging her feet about lazily as Yabimichi struggled to stay close behind. It was unusually hot today coupled with the events that took place a few days before and it was needless to say it wasnt her best day. Her brother had been sentenced to exile for the crimes of treason by the head clan leader Kagura Inuzuka. Sent off It was during the trial that Hikaru learned that her dear brother light had been the reason, The cause for her parents death.

Her mind was still heavy with this as she looked around the floor watching the cracks that had formed over the years of erosion. Today would be another mission with team 2, She had heard about Taron's defection though to be honest she saw it coming for a while. Yabimichi whined a bit, His black fur collecting more sunlight then a puppy his height should. Picking him up she stuffed him inside her hoody shift zipping it up enough to hold him in place.

Her body would give the little dog some shade to cool him off though unfortunately for her she would have to bare the heat of the sun. Arriving at the gate she saw her artist sensei sitting on the floor his mind seeming as preoccupied as hers. Walking towards him she lifted her hand up to greet him. "Hey sensei, I'm here. Wheres Kayo?" She looked around for her Akimichi friend making sure not to mention Tarons name.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 19, 2010)

*Turtle vs Bear pt 2*

*Lyra Sunameko; Samurai Fortress; Land of Iron *

Lyra's chakra began to spew forth becoming more and more solid as it bubbled to the surface. Teddy bushido stepped back some digging his foot into the bending ground preparing for an attack. "This chakra, Just like before. It's so ominous" Teddy thought as his fingers danced across the woven guarded hilt of his. The sound of the hungry steel echoing throughout the tunnel. "What are you?" He asked once more hoping to recieve an answer this time.

Looking upwards to him meeting his gaze, Her slitted eyes were prominent. Glowing gold in the dark. *"I'm a Mist Ninja!"* Her words sending a chill down the samurai's spine as she lunged forward.

*BAM!!!*

Blocking her blinding punch with the sheathe of his sword the conflicting chakra's began to push at one another tearing away at the surroundings. The ground was pushed down deeper and deeper forming a small impact crator beneath Teddy bushido's feet. The walls began to serpentine with cracks as the chakra pushed through. *"AHHHH!!!"* Lyra cried out overpowering the defense as she pushed the sword up wards out of Bushido's reach.

Planting a bone breaking kick into his abdomen Bushido was sent flying backwards. Stamping his feet into the ground he built up enough traction to slow himself down. Pulling his right arm back a strand of wire became visible as the sword was flew towards him.

*SHNK!!*

Taking a hold of the hilt Lyra smirked pulling Teddy towards her. Cocking back her free hand she threw another punch though missed as Bushido planted his sheathe sword against her shoulder using the leverage to catipult himself behind her. Using her clothes as a binding mechanism he withdrew his sword slicing upwards towards her back. Blood gushed out as her eyes whitened over.

*"RRRAGGHH!!"* Lyra snapped herself out of as blood continued to rain from her back. Flipping backwards she gripped at his neck planting a summer sault kick atop his head.

*BAM!!*

His eyes glossed over as the impact drew blood. Ripping her claws side ways she exposed his throat shoving her hand through it like a dagger. The bushido dropped his sword gripping at his wrist. The Sanbi's chakra boiling away at the wound as it rose up like a nest of maggots. "M-Monster" Bushido barely got out as he died at her hand. Falling backwards his fall was cushioned by the snow.

The chakra quelled returning to the depths of Lyra's body. Standing over him her arm was completly drenched in his blood. "Monster" She repeated as she turned back heading deeper into the compound.


----------



## Shay (Jan 19, 2010)

*Team Yasha, Konoha Ninja Academy*

Inori was winded. She was nowhere near at the same level of fitness as Bagu and her new sensei, but she would rather die then make a poor showing. She gave it her all and kept pace as they ran silently through the village.

Somewhere along the line, her new sensei took a nasty spill into something that made her nose turn. She found her sensei's accident neither funny nor fortunate, but after the shock of the assassin's fall, Inori felt grateful for the strong sense of fear dissolving from her body. The slip up was something embarassing, yes, but something she herself could see herself doing sooner rather then later. Her sensei was still human, just like her. Inori stifled her disgusted nose and kept pace as they made it to the academy.

When they made it there, she saw someone she had seen around town - Mazi Moto. Her sensei had told her he was their new teammate. She did not know too much about him, but Mazi certainly had a reputation - spirited, excessively hard working, and loud. Regardless, he wasn't a bad kid.

"Hello! Are you our new team mate?" Bagu called out to him. Indeed, Mazi was there at the meeting spot working himself to death with pushups.

"Moto-san," Inori called out to him. "That's him. Mazi Moto." Inori waved softly to Mazi and beckoned him over. Inori smiled. Her team looked good together. It felt extremely calming to be assembled, to know that her work in the academy had finally paid off. "I'm Inori Yamanaka. It's nice to meet you all, you know, officially. I, um, like flowers, and I don't like fighting too much. My specialty is with genjutsu... um, yeah. How about you?"  Inori finished her introduction quickly, shifted her feet awkwardly, hoping that her welcome was sufficient. She idly shifted the flower in her hair, following it down to the end of one of her ponytails, twirling it around her finger.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 19, 2010)

*Marifana Kemuri, Team 4 Kiri*

[OOC: I'm only teleporting because Infichi said it would be okay ]

Kemuri stood on the boat a bit dazed. He had no fucking idea how the HELL he had turned out to be on that boat, but this wasn't the first time he had no fucking idea how the hell he had gotten anywhere, so this hardly mattered. The water reflected a purplish hue in his eyes. He started to think why the hell the water was purple when the water turned green. Ah. That way. Kemuri turned around and looked at his brand new team mates. His sensei, some weird guy with a helmet but without body armor was towering over him. He thought the sensei was confused about whether he should wear armor or show off. The other two were a boy and a girl who both didn't really look special, except for the girl's eye which was sparkling in a way it shouldn't. Kemuri sat down against the railing. He didn't care much anyway. None of them had bothered to say a word to him, at least, as far as he remembered (which wasn't really far anyway) so he figured he might just as well relax and enjoy the boat ride and the strange coloring water.

They arrived at land and his team members started talking to some weird old guy with a beard that seemed really intricate to Kemuri. He didn't really pay attention to the talking because he was following one of the hairs in the beard, tracing it all the way from the chin of the man to the end of it. 

His team started off, and he followed, not because he was interested but because he had no better ideas anyway. "Hey... guuuuys and stuff..." he said "Wut the hell we gunna do anyway?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 19, 2010)

*Team Iwa/Summoning world...*
*I am sorry Sparrow. I was not aware that something like that would happen. What you felt...that was not me, * the Gobi tells her in an apologetic voice. 

Sparrow remains silent, both outwardly and inwardly, as they all begin entering the portal. 
*
Are you going to ignore me forever!?! *

Sparrow walks almost mechanically towards the summoning portal, her bright silver war fans strapped to her back in an X shape. She sees Hakumei walk through, just ahead of her. The entire time she had been debating to talk to him, since he's the only one who can possibly relate to what happened to her. 

As Sparrow enters the bright light she speaks, "Hakumei could I ask you some-"

Sparrow cuts short her words however as she looks around at the strange landscape. Ordinarily she'd be excited to sketch all of this and then paint this fantastic place later on, but that isn't what interests her at the moment. 

"Where is everyone?" she mutters.  

_*Several days ago...*_
“I’m beat,” Sparrow says in a huff as she opens the door to her humble dwelling, totally exhausted from the first day of wind training under Master Hatori. She doesn’t make it a habit of locking the door since Mrs. Ikane, her landlady, likes to leave her food, and even clean up on occasion. 

*I still don’t understand why you don’t draw upon my energies, it is not like you have to ask, *the Gobi tells her inwardly as Sparrow carefully places her two war fans in a long black box on the dining room table. Sparrow also notices with a smile that there’s a large bowl on the table, covered in foil and with a note left by Mrs. Ikane. 

“You already know why Dolly,” Sparrow says aloud in an annoyed voice. “Master Hatori doesn’t want me drawing on your chakra yet.” The old Sage had forbidden her from tapping into the Gobi’s massive chakra pool. Until now she’s been relying on her own chakra supply, which compared to the Gobi’s is very insignificant.

*I think it is a bunch of nonsense. I would never do you any harm and my personality is not beastial like some of the other tailed creatures.* 

*Also I have something interesting to show you which could help you in your training.* 

Sparrow sits at the dining room table and unwraps the bowl of food left for her by Mrs. Ikane. “Oh yeah what’s that?” Sparrow asks as she grabs a fork. 
*
I’ll show you later tonight before you go to bed.*

_Just before midnight…_
Ayane Ikane, Sparrow’s middle aged landlady, sits cross legged on the floor of her living room, in front of a large crystal ball. The ball begins to glow a bright white as she sends her chakra though it. Within a second she expects to see Sparrow’s bedroom come into view, and as usual she feels a great pang of guilt for spying on her. She’s taken a great liking to the girl, viewing Sparrow almost as a daughter.

An image of Sparrow’s bedroom begins to materialize out of the white ether within the crystal ball, but the image begins to flicker rapidly and lose focus. The orb glows to a white hot intensity suddenly, crackling with blue tendrils of energy and then explodes into hundreds of shards. 

“My word!” she exclaims, covering her eyes.

*BABOOOOOOOM!*

A loud shockwave from above shakes the entire house violently. A bookcase on the wall behind her tips over and slams onto the ground, spilling old scrolls and books across the carpeted floor. Mrs. Ikane instantly leaps to her feet. “That came from Sparrow’s apartment!” she exclaims, before racing out the door. Within a few seconds she reaches the third level and is shocked to see the smoke and debris billowing from the busted down door of Sparrow’s dwelling. 

“SPARROW!” the old landlady cries in alarm, fearing that someone has attacked her. She races towards the door but stops in her tracks as a loud and guttural roar greets her from within the apartment. Through the smoke she can barely make out a figure crouching on all fours like a predatory beast.

“STOP RIGHT THERE WHOEVER YOU ARE!” Mrs. Ikane demands while pulling a Kunai from the inner folds of her sleeping robe. The smoke clears and Mrs. Ikane’s eyes widen with horror as she sees Sparrow crouched in front of her, wearing a torn sleeping gown. The girl’s normally deep purple eyes glow an ethereal, bright silver and two fangs protrude from under her upper lip. Her long blond hair has also become silver tinted and stands on end and her nails have become like pointed barbs. A fearful chakra emanates from her body which hangs in the air all about them. 

“SPARROW?!” Mrs. Ikane exclaims, before the girl pounces on her with amazing speed and tackles her through a wall.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 19, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; Team Amegakure*

The team had managed to survive the King's wikld attacks, Fleeing from the scene they returned to the Rain Village. It's tall sky scrapers a welcomed pace of change after the fiasco that ensued in the Land of Lily Pads. Medusa reported to Sakumi what had happened back during the Mission. A Huge Political apology was made by the King and even proclaimed to be the most entertaining birthday he's ever had.

It had been two weeks since then, Medusa sat in her room. A Jet Blue plain trapped between her lips as she reclined back into her chair. The sound of rain lighter then usual as she thought of what to write. Her hand slipping under the warm light of the Lamb that bended to her will she filled out her latest findings. Behind her laid a deceased stone shinobi she had stole from the mourge.

His body was completly open and covered in maggot like creatures that ate away at his skin. The room dimly lit, It was guarded by a forest of paper work that stood proudly on her numerous desk. Standing up she returned back to the corpse, Waving her hand over it a snake appeared from her sleeve that began to devour away the maggots with ease.

*"It seems it was a failure" *Medusa thought to her self out loud as the snake found it's home within the catacombs of the mans body. Cracking her neck she prepared herself for her next experiment. Looking over her carefully placed books of information she thought to herself of what to do next before a smile found its way on her face.

For some odd reason she was thinking about her genins. *"They're intresting to say the least"* She said followed by a small chuckle as she spoke to the snake that ate away at the man's organs. Leaning she continued the conversation. *"Maybe they'll be more intresting then him"* She said brushing the dead ninjas hair.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 19, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Marifana Kemuri, Team 4 Kiri*
> 
> [OOC: I'm only teleporting because Infichi said it would be okay ]
> 
> ...



As they make their way to the cave where this mysterious person is supposed to be hiding, Isane tries to figure out how to get out of this crummy mission. She wants it to go quickly but there's no guarantee that they'll be able to find their target soon enough for her liking, and staying overnight on this island is not an option for her. 

Isane kicks away a small rock causing to skip a couple of times before landing on the shoreline. Maximo turns towards her for a second and her heart seems to a skip a beat. Isane flashes him in a thumbs up and smiles at him. When the giant man turns his back to her, Isane switches her thumb for her middle finger.  

Given the right circumstances, and the right person of course, which is to say her boyfriend, she might actually enjoy staying a few days in this place, such a pleasant and peaceful island that it is. She sighs as she remembers the summer palace that her parents used to vacation at during the summers. Last she heard Arlong had turned it into a his own personal pleasure/torture dome. 

Suddenly a voice from out of nowhere speaks causing Isane to jump slightly in fright. She turns and sees a boy she's never sen before, "Where did? Who are...?"

A lightbulb flashes over Isane's head suddenly, "Sensei my replacement is here!" she exclaims. 

Maximo grunts something incomprehensible under his helmet and lumbers in their direction. 

Isane pats Koutetsu on the shoulder, "Let's keep in touch!" she says pleasantly, just humoring him of course. She whispers a good luck you'll need it speech at the new boy, and then she quickly jogs back towards the boat.   

*BLAM!*

Isane runs into a wall, a giant wall called Maximo. He wordlessly points with his axe back towards the team, "Five seconds..." he says in a plain voice, letting his axe and giant frame do the real talking. 

"BUT?!" 

"Four..."

"You don't need a fourth person!" 

"Three..."

"It's not f-"  

"Two..." Maximo begins to raise his axe over her head, as if measuring the distance. 

"OKAY!! OKAY!!" Isane exclaims, quickly racing back towards her team. She glares at the boys and marches right past them in a huff. Eager to get this mission over with and vent her frustration on whoever this guy is they're supposed to find. 
*
Back in the Mist...*
The Konoha Ninja lays with his back against a sheer cliff face that stretches about five hundred feet upwards. The coastline is less then a quarter of a mile away and you can hear the sounds of waves far in the distance. 

*"KAITEN!"* he exclaims spinning his arms around whipfast and deflecting a hail of Kunai thrown in his direction. However his severe injuries have caught up with him, and a Kunai slips through his defense and rips straight through his left calf muscle. 

He snarls in pain and collapses to the ground. Five ANBU in black masks surround him. "Don't die on us yet!" One of them snickers, "Arlong want's to see you!" 

The Konoha Shinobi smirks back at them and pulls out a dozen fully lit explosive tags from his back pouch. "Never underestimate the resolve of a Hyuuga!" 

"You'll never take these eyes!" he says with a bloody laugh before the entire cliff face explodes.


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

*FLASHBACK: Hakumei Training with his father...*

"Raiton no Jutsu: Ya Ikazuchi!" After already using it several times, Raiden shot another towards his son. Hakumei took the full blast, absorbing a little more than he had before, however was still sent flying on his back. "Yo'r doin' betta, but ya need ta focus mor'! You shouldn' even hafta think abou' it! I mean tha'. Yo'r body should just naturalleh abso'b it!"

Hakumei did his best to ignore the pain wracking his body. Dodging Jutsu was usually the key, but now he was being not only to take it, but ingest it, in a sense. It wasn't odd to him, after all he'd seen many of his Clan members do just that towards other lightning Jutsu. It was new to Hakumei though. Well, elemental Jutsu was new to him in general. Even though he'd been able to use it far before anyone else of his age or rank, he hadn't been using it for long, which meant he still had a long ways to go before mastering it. "I know, I know, you keep tellin' me tha'!"

"Then keep it in mind an' do it!"

Ugh, this is difficult. _Because of your father? I can understand that. You have a big name to live up to in your family, but you seem to be surpassing him._ No, no, it's not that. This is just different, that's all. My body isn't used to absorbing so much energy at once, yet. _I see. Well, after more experience with this, you'll be able to take any amount of energy at any point and time._ Yah? _Yes. With the rest of your family, there is only a certain amount they can take. Your father has the highest tolerance I've seen in any Tomoshibi._ That doesnt' surprise me. _But soon you'll surpass even him in that area._ Why's that? _Because of me._

"A'righ', I'll giv' ya a minute, but no mor' than tha'!" Raiden crossed his arms and waited for his son to recover. Somewhat.

_As you should know, I am a lightning based Bijuu, which means my capacity for lightning chakra is near limitless. That means I can take any excess that your body can't handle, and give it to you later._ That's definitely helpful. _I thought you would think so._

" 'Kay, 'ere I com', boy!"


*FLASHBACK: Raiden and the Tsuchikage...*

"Ma'gorath wos supposedly ta be both Lo'd Tomoshibi and Raikage, somethin' tha' 'ad neva 'appened befor'. Now, some o' thos' jou'nal entries go on abou' 'ow 'appy Ma'gorath is to 'ave this oppo'tunity." Hakumei walked over to the Tsuchikage's seat and pointed out a specific point on the documents. "It also says somethin' abou' bein' able to put somethin' called the 'Fo'r Tail Strike' inta play. I can only assume it means one thing. Tha' 'e wos gonna make som' kind o' chakra monsta fo' 'imself and implan' it within 'is spirit. With tha', 'e could take down the otha fo'r countries."

"Th' result o' tha' plan seems ta be the Raijuu, though it seems tha' it came from an acciden' of so'ts. Even 'e don't know 'ow 'e made it, but it somehow came to be. Somethin' ta do with the manipulation o' life chakra, as well as lightnin' and ying-yang chakra. Somehow o' anotha, it escaped and was taken down by the otha Tomoshibi. The last entry o' the jou'nal talks 'bout Ma'gorath bein' exiled from th' Clan. Ther's nothin' afta that."

Ulik, a little lost in the processing of Raiden's words, spoke, "Comrade, why are you telling me this?"

Raiden pulled another set of documents from his bag, holding them out to his leader. "Becaus' ther's also somethin' abou' misusin' life chakra and livin' a helluva lot longa than any no'mal pe'son." He tossed it on the other papers in front of Ulik. "Tha' means 'e could still be aroun' tryin' to get the Raijuu, and because o' circumstances," Raiden took a seat close to Ulik, giving him a serious look, "the Gobi no Irukauma, too."


*Rocko: With newly formed Otagakure Team...*

"Wuz this?" Rocko, still not completely rid of the affect of alcohol, trudged over to the the new, strange individual that had waltzed into the room. Studying him through his blurry vision, Rocko reached out and tugged on the furry ears. "Eh, no one tol' me we had a doggy on our team! Wha's ur name, boy? Huh, uh?"


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hakumei: World of the Summons...*

It hadn't been more than a minute, and Hakumei heard the crying of a girl. " 'Ello? Eh, is anyone ther'?" Scanning the area for no more than a second, his eyes came upon a body in front of him. A naked body. A girl's naked body. Hakumei's eyes widened with embarrassment and his face was quite flushed. "A-Akira! Wha' th'--wha' 'appened to yah!"

"Oh, Hakumei it's awful! Something attacked me and... and it took all of my clothes! I--ow!" The girl tried to stand up, but only fell back down. Doing his best to keep his sight away from her 'unmentionables', Hakumei noticed that her knee was bruised and a little bloodied. As he was about to rush forward to help, he rethought the situation.

It had been no more than a minute since he'd been here, and Akira had already been attacked by something? Why hadn't he heard a call for help, earlier? Sure this place was weird, but he doubted the landscape could alter the five senses. There was something off about this, something that wasn't quite right. In other words, there was something, or someone, screwing with him.

He couldn't say for sure, but given the circumstances, he had to give it a try. "Kai: Release!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> As they make their way to the cave where this mysterious person is supposed to be hiding, Isane tries to figure out how to get out of this crummy mission. She wants it to go quickly but there's no guarantee that they'll be able to find their target soon enough for her liking, and staying overnight on this island is not an option for her.
> 
> Isane kicks away a small rock causing to skip a couple of times before landing on the shoreline. Maximo turns towards her for a second and her heart seems to a skip a beat. Isane flashes him in a thumbs up and smiles at him. When the giant man turns his back to her, Isane switches her thumb for her middle finger.
> 
> ...




"Such a scary man." Koutetsu thought to himself. "I like him." Kinsame grinned. "That's only because he said he'd free you." Koutetsu looked around at the cave. "How do you feel about your team Koutetsu?" Kinsame had been part of Koutetsu's life since he was little, Was he beginning to enjoy this boys attitude? The shark loved games and puzzles, screwing with the minds of the living was one of the most enjoyable.. Yet somehow, This boy.

He plays a game with the world as well, he doesn't care about the world or does he? Does he have something he holds dear or does he wish to watch the world burn? "Just what goes on inside you, i hear your thoughts and yet i can't tell what you're thinking. Are you able to think one thing and yet not mean it? do you mean the opposite of the thoughts?" He grinned. "I can't kill you yet child, This is only just getting interesting." 

"My thoughts are my thoughts, Kinsame." Koutetsu walked towards the cave. "I suppose we should enter?" Isane seemed to grumble. "How are we even supposed to see in there? It's pitch black." Koutetsu smiled. "The upside to this bijuu is i have better night vision then most." He entered the cave, the rest of the team following behind him. "You forget the chakra increase and other senses i've enhanced." Koutetsu sighed. "Isn't it best to keep some secrets?"


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2010)

*Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*

Sitting for awhile Heather visited with Bob and a few others that she had gotten to know over the past couple of years.  The particular inn was a favorite spot to stop when nightfall came to the area.  No one liked to be caught out after dark in that particular area.  

?Don?t you have genin out by the lake??

?Yeah.  Why??

The bartender didn?t say anything only pointed out the window at the setting sun.

?Oh shit??  Heather said downing the last of her drink.  ?Guess I got to go.  Though maybe I should leave the little fuckers to fend for themselves.?  With a sigh she stood then.  ?Guess I will see you guys later.?  Heather walked out of the inn and began to walk but noticed that even if she saw the sunset it was a bit later then she thought.  ?Fuck??  With those words she took off at a run heading for nearby trees and began leaping from branch to branch.

It only took moments for Heather to arrive at where she had left her squad.  Her foot came down on a branch and immediately pushed off as the branch cracked beneath her.  ?Fuck!? She exclaimed hitting the next branch only to have the same thing happen.  ?What the hell?!? Heather yelled coming to the next tree and grabbing onto the middle of the tree and swinging around.  She landed on a sturdy branch as she flipped a few hand seals.  Needles of ice flew from her, pinning each of the genin to a tree just as a series of roars echoed around them, eyes glimmering from the shadows.


*Kusa/Zeke?*

With a whistle and a little skip to his step, Zeke wandered through the village as he headed for the training ground.  ?Hiya squirt!?  Zeke greeted the genin.  ?Sorry about the issue you of you being forgotten.  When Kanko-sama is gone things get a bit hectic.?  He chuckled some as he leaned against a tree.  
Zeke 
?So would you like to start a mission?  Do some training?  Or why don?t you tell me about yourself.?  Zeke pushed away from the tree and began to walk as if patrolling the outskirts of the village gesturing for him to follow.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 20, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Lake*

"FUCK YOU YOU STUPID FUCKING PRICK IDIOT SHITKIDS!" Ukeireru screamed out as soon as he was pinned to a tree. He already knew it had to be his sensei's doing as rebuttal for the 'trap' the others had put up. "SHINOMORI YOU STUPID SON OF A CRACK-SMOKING PELICAN WHORE, DON'T YOU HAVE ENOUGH FUCKING BRAINS TO TELL THAT THAT 'TRAP' OF YOURS WAS THE MOST STUPID IDEA EVER?" Ukeireru raged on. He was really really pissed on the guys. For fucks sake, they already knew the sensei was quite explosive and they were fuckin provoking her? He almost called forth a genjutsu on the both of them, just to show them some shit they would dislike a damn lot, but he realized this would only drive his sensei more mad. He soon saw the silhouette of his sensei approaching, her eyes red with rage, but Ukeireru saw it was mostly centered on the smallish Shinomori who was nailed to a tree on the other side of the lake. "What the fuck did you expect anyway" Ukeireru silently mouthed. He wanted to light a cigarette, but was unable to. He sighed and waited for the conclusion of one turbulent day.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 20, 2010)

Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.

He was about to go near the lake, but then he saw that it’s getting dark. “It’s already a sunset? Time has passed so fast.” Shinomori heard some noises and turned his head in that way and started gazing. It was his sensei, she made those noises. And suddenly, she fell for his trap. Shinomori couldn’t help himself. He laughed so hard. “Two times, you fell for it two times!” Shinomori shouted and continued laughing. But then he saw needles coming in front of his eyes. His eyes expanded and looked with fear at those needles. He closed his eyes and suddenly he felt that his body was stuck to the tree. He opened his eyes and saw Heather-sensei, which was looking around with a serious face. Shinomori heard that Ukeireru was yelling at him, but didn’t answer to him. “What the hell are you doing? Do you want to kill us?” Shinomori yelled out to sensei.

*Toshiro, Kusagakure.*

Toshiro heard some man talking. He got on one’s foot a little sleepy and saw a man. “It must be my sensei.” He thought and greeted a ninja: “Good day Mister. It’s no problem. I’m used to that kind of stuff. To be honest, I'm not surprised at all.” Then Toshiro saw the man walking somewhere and gesturing to him to follow. Toshiro yawned and started following the man. “Okay. My name is Toshiro, I am 14 years old. I want to become a needful shinobi of the Kusagakure and to be recognized as one of the best ninjas of all time. Also I want to lead this village to great times and make it one of the biggest and strongest one.” He said those words proudly. “I would like to have a mission if it’s okay with you, sensei. Can you introduce yourself too?” Toshiro asked his sensei delighted.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Sunagakure-

"Sir! Kazekage Sir! The kage summit has begun! where are you!?" The suna ninja run around trying to find the Kazekage and get him to the meeting room however he can't seem to be found. "Where is he at a time like this!?!?!?" They shout, freaking out over the kind of image this will portray to the other nations. The Kazekage however was visiting the academy that day and looking over the young children who'd come to be ninja.

"Ahh~~ Kazekage!! Come over here let me show you my new move~~" the kids begin pulling him in different directions. "Hahaha, You children seem to be doing very well." Kiname pats their heads and smiles. "Waah~~ the kazekage said we're doing well!!" the kids all cheered. "SIR! THERE YOU ARE!!!" One of the suna ninja's appears next to him, bent over hands on his knees and breathing heavily. "Sorry to have worried you, but i had a meeting at the academy and decided to see how the next generation was coming along." 

"That's all well and good sir but the kage summit has been going on for some time now! please we must hurry to the meeting spot!" The ninja grabs the kage's arm and leads him to a remote part of the village. "Fear not, i will trek down there myself, guard the entrance." The men nod and Kiname walks down a long flight of stairs towards a round table. as he nears it the holographic images of the other kage's appears and he too appears at their tables.

"Forgive me my friends, i had a prior meeting that required my fullest attention. However, i have made it here now and if someone would be so kind could you fill me in on the details of this discussion? I would so hate to come into the middle of the conversation and have no idea what was being discussed."


----------



## Kuno (Jan 20, 2010)

*Gypsies/Kiya…*

“Looks great kid.”  Kiya said looking at Koroko and giving him a wink.  “As always…”  She flicked her hand at him, meaning he could go on and check the other festivities as the music began.  With a whirl Kiya flowed into the center of the people.  Her skirt lifting and twirling around her as her feet caught the music and she began her routine.  It was basically the same from place to place but each time it also changed.  She just let the music move her and her mind wander, not caring exactly what she does just performs as if it was for her audience of one that she can only fantasize about.


*Kusa/Zeke…*

“Nice to meet you Toshiro.“  Zeke gave him a slight bow.  I always forget about the introductions part.  Though I’m surprised you don’t know me.”  Zeke chuckled again reaching down and grabbing along piece of grass and popped it into his mouth.  “Zeke Asasume.  Head of the Kusakagure academy, elite jounin,  and acting leader when Kanko-sama is gone.”  he let out a chuckle as who he was donned on the boy.  “But just between you and me…”  He nudge the boy gently with his elbow.  “I’m not a bit surprised.  Because like you…if I can just lay around and daydream, I will.”  Zeke gave him a wink as they continued through the grass.

“Now I can’t say for sure that I will be your sensei.  That will be up to Kanko-sama.  But, until he gets back you will stick with me.  Basically the leaders assistant.  Sound good?”  Zeke gave Toshiro a big grin.  “And I will make sure that Kanko-sama gives you a little extra credit for that.”  He paused for a moment and looked him up and down.  “Why don’t you first show me what you know…”


*Kusa/Team 1.…*

Laughing, Kanko carried Koroshi over to the kids.  “Come on kiddo’s lets go.”  he said with a laugh.  “We need to head home.  I have been too long away from our village.”  The three nod and grab their stuff as the small group head for home.  

They traveled for a couple days laughing and joking between them before Kanko called the group to a stop near a large lake.  “We are about a day from home but I think we shall stop here and train a bit.  There are a few things I would like to teach you before we get home.”  The three nod vigorously.

“Kodai.  Lul.  Why don’t you go with Koroshi-chan.  She will teach you how to channel your chakra to walk up things.  Starting with that tree over there.”  

“Right.  Kanko-sensei.”  Kodai bowed to him before heading over with the other two.

Tereya and Kanko watched them walk toward the tree before Kanko turned to her.  “I-I’m sorry K-kanko-sensei.  I d-didn’t mean t-to disappoint you.”  Tereya hung her head, knowing that she had been excluded because he felt she didn’t deserve to be part of the team.

Kanko laughed and put a hand on her shoulder.  “On the contrary Tereya.  I do believe I have something special that will help you.” He gestured for them to sit near an old tree near the waters edge.  

Once sat Tereya looked up at him confused, while Rabbit curled up in her lap.  “So whatcha going to do Boss?  Huh?  Huh?”  The spider said looking up at Kanko.

“Something special.  You’ll see in a moment Rabbit now hush.”

“Always do this Rabbit.  Do that Rabbit.  But when I speak it’s hush Rabbit.  Be quiet Rabbit.”  The spider turned away from Kanko and pouted in Tereya’s lap causing the two of them to laugh.

Finally with a shake off his head Kanko bit his thumb and slammed it to the ground.  In a puff of smoke a scroll appeared.

“W-what’s that?”  Tereya asked him slightly confused.  

“This my dear is a summoning contract.”

“Is she going to summon us?”  Rabbit asked almost excitedly.

“No.  I do believe Kodai is much more suited for your type little one.”

“I much prefer the female’s of your species.  The ones that like us are much nicer.  Besides they smell better.”  Again Rabbit turned away and pouted.

“Then what t-type of s-summons will it b-be?”  

“I will get to that in a moment.  But, first let me explain a little.  You see this scroll is very old and has been passed down by the village leaders.”  Tereya’s eyes went wide as he said this.  “We have all been told it must be given to one with the strength and compassion to control these beasts.  They aren’t normal nor are they as sweet natured as Rabbit here.”

“Y-you have the w-wrong p-person…”  Tereya said her eyes still huge as she thought about the strength part.

“No.  I’m positive I don’t.”  Kanko nodded and let the scroll unroll.  It was marked with the names of the Kusa village leaders through time.  

“B-but…that is the v-village l-leaders…s-surely you d-don’t m-mean for m-me to use it…”

“Our names are only here to maintain the contract Tereya.  Nothing more than that.”  Kanko said with a soft smile.  “Now the creatures that this deals with are strange as I told you before.  They aren’t from here…or maybe just not from our time.  I know not how we came into possession of this scroll but I do believe it is high time it is used.”  

At this point Tereya had paled and held Rabbit tightly.  The little spider didn’t mind as he also was entranced by what Kanko had said.

“These Tereya…”  Kanko bit his thumb and began to run it on the scroll.  “Are Skags.”  With the those words a puff of smoke appeared.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 20, 2010)

Amegakure- Bonehead-

The gennin walked around the village as it poured down rain. the ground is very rocky in most places, so the village's graveyards a bit tough to dig through. "Pickaxe." He walked into a shop and the shopkeeper blinked. "Uhh... hey bone, you've made some unusual requests here, but why do you need a pickaxe?" He asked rather nervously. "Puppets." Bonehead held up a book on puppet jutsu. "Oh, you want to study puppet jutsu huh?" He laughed and grabbed the pickaxe for bonehead.

"Here ya go!" Bone dropped the money on the counter. "So, are you gonna make a stone puppet?" He smiled. "Graveyard." The man's eyes widened. "WAIT!?!?!? YOU'RE GONNA GO DIG UP BODIES!?" He shouts. "Skeletons." Bone answered before he turned out the door. "W...what the hell is wrong with that kid!?"


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2010)

*Meeting of the Kages!*

The female Raikage looked on as Arlong’s temper began to show itself. As Akemi had pointed out earlier it was no secret about Arlong’s thirst for Jin, but as she already knew this was the first time anyone had called him out on it. "Your village did act rashly back during the Pirate Mission"  Konata intervened. Akemi turned to the…old, but young Kage of the sky village. Though she was only a silhouette her very child like features could still be made out. Thankfully because of the appearance they took on none could see the small blush and smile that appeared on Akemi’s face. _“How can something so cute...be so old”_ she said to herself in a giddy tone. She tried her best to hide it, but cute things were a weakness of her’s something a trait a leader of a village shouldn’t have most would think.


"Trust me girlie if I had been behind it I wouldn't have failed, I'd be cleaning my teeth with the damn bones of that jinchuuriki" The comment snapped the Raikage out of her daze as she turned back to the Mizukage’s direction. She elegantly folded her legs while placing her left hand under her chin for support “Be careful with your choice of words Arlong…or should I say Mizukage? I might just take that…as some kind of challenge” She said in a sultry voice letting the words roll off her tongue. Both the Kage’s eyes meet as they stared fiercely at each other until another presence joined their little group. 

"Now Now Arlong please control yourself"  A Soft yet stern voice said entering the meeting. "Smogkage" Arlong said turning to the mysterious Kage who had joined in on the meeting. Despite being a newly recognized village the Smogkage had as much power as the others. "So Hokage, Is that all you know about the organization?" 

"What are you tryna say?" Rakiyo said turning towards the Smogkage. "Well It sounds a little unbelievable that you were unable to uncover this information of yours without any help. So tell me how did you learn this?" Zuu asked His smile akin to that of a grim reaper. Curious eyes shot over to the Hokage and Sage who seemed to hesitate. "Will you hurry up and answer the question Hokage, I think I’m getting attacked by a dwarf mage" Konata said worrying about the status of her character. "I received this information from the inner workings of Baba Yaga"  Rakiyo admitted heavily, It was an illegal part of the world and a person of his status well it didn’t look well to say the least.

"So if there’s anyone to point figures and accuse I say it'd be you Hokage"  Zuu said followed by his famous smile. “Baba Yaga….I thought that place was illegal” Akemi spoke out leaning back into her chair. Before anyone could speak another guest joined the room, this time being the Kazekage.

“You’d like a briefing…yes? Well...there’s been a mysterious group of cloaked figures that have begun to rear they’re heads. One even had the gull to invade my village, and we’ve just found out that the Hokage…found out most of his information from the inner workings of Baba Yaga” Akemi explained bringing the Kazekage up to speed as she shot her gaze back to Arlong then to the Hokage. Jade who was possibly the most calm of them there decided that it was best that she took the floor for a brief moment.

“Well I hope none mine that I have the floor for a brief moment…yes?” The Sage spoke in a humorous tune with a smile that only Akemi could see. “Since I’m the only one who’s actually met this foe in battle I would think that I could give some kind of insight into their one of these members’ abilities…what do you all think? Will you give the second oldest lady here the floor?”

*The Kazekage makes his appearance as Jade begins to take the floor. What insight will she give?*

*Kayo's Search for Kazuma, Conclusion!*

After her rather...disturbing encounter with an old lady Kayo was finally able to get some kind of help from a man. He gave Kayo directions to Kazuma's house which, like the man said, wasn't to far from where she was. As she walked down the lonely and slightly deserted street she came upon a very quaint house. Though she wasn’t expecting to see so many people in uniforms running in and out of the place, it was strange, but Kayo thought nothing of it a first glance as she got closer toward the home. “Pretty nice house he’s got here, not something I’d expect from a clan none for their laid back attitudes”.

As she finally made it to the front door to knock she felt herself being pulled back forcibly and pushed out of the way. “Get out of here girl, can’t you see we’ve got this place closed off!” A woman yelled at her as she opened the door and went into the house. Kayo caught a glimpse of the jacket she was wearing and noticed the symbol on the back, an uchiwa fan. _“The Failchiha police force…something bad must have happened. I hope he’s okay”_. The feel of worry and panic washed over Kayo as she began running around trying to find someone to help her.

“Hey mister Fail-uh I mean Uchiha!” She yelled getting the attention of a nearby officer. “Can’t you see this is a crime scene, you shouldn’t be here?” He snapped causing Kayo to “Accidentally” kick a nearby rock into the man’s eye. “I’m so sorry I was in such a rush to find help that I didn’t notice where I was walking” Kayo lied with pleading eyes. “Y-yea whatever, just what are you doing here?” Kayo looked around at all the people surrounding the place taking items out the house and bordering off certain sections. “Just what is going on here?” Kayo asked.

“It’s a crime scene, what else does it look like?” Remark the Uchiha pegging Kayo’s question as dumb. For the sake of finding Kazuma, Kayo let it slide that one time. “No I mean what happened here? My friend Kazuma lives here so I’m kind of panicky about his whole thing!” She yelled at the officer. “I can’t say much more than that an accident happened here with the adult here, but your friend is alright. He’s at the hospital right now and he’s been there-“Before he could finish Kayo had taken off back in the direction she came toward the hospital.

_“The hospital I hope nothing serious has happened! What why am I getting so worked up, I barely even know the kid?”_ Kayo thought to herself as she raced to the hospital.

_Minutes Later_
*“Hey, watch it you little brat! Can’t you see this is a hospital?”* Kayo burst through the doors of the lobby breathing very heavily and she glanced around slowly making her way toward waiting room. She’d had only ever been here three times in her entire life as far as she could remember. Once when she had gotten into a fight, the other was from her recovering from the pirate mission…and now. Kayo pushed the clear doors of the waiting room open and as she entered she could hear nothing, but the beeping of machines as silence filled the air.

“Can I help you young one?” The receptionist asked sweetly staring down at Kayo as she made her way toward her desk. “Yes, can you tell me if a Kazuma Hatake is here?” The receptionist calmly pointed over to her right toward a row of seats. Kayo walked in that direction silently saying excuse her to all the people she had to cross until she found the person she was looking for. There sat Kazuma with his head bowed and hand in his hair. The mask he wore covered most of his face, but as she got closer Kayo could tell that something was wrong. She quietly took the seat next to him and sat there for a few minutes swinging her legs back and forth before finally speaking. 

“Hey....” She said quietly while she looked at him hoping for a response. She reached out and placed her hand on his shoulder as she slowly stirred to look up. “….Do...you want to talk about it?”


----------



## Sumon (Jan 21, 2010)

*Toshiro, Kusagakure.*

What a strange guy. He doesn?t seem like a very strong ninja. And what?s with that disgusting grass eating? Does that give you special powers? I hope he won?t make me eat that grass too.  ?Okay.? Toshiro took a big breathe and started forming seals slowly, repeating them silently: ?Ram, boar, ox, dog, snake. Kawarimi no jutsu!? But nothing happened. Toshiro?s face became red and he came over shy. ?I?m sorry umm the last time I trained was a while ago. I will try another jutsu. He folded one?s hands ?Satsujin Konmei no Karasu? and crows started appearing. ?That?s better? he was proud of himself. He felt like being on top of the world. There was so many of them. And suddenly, those crows started heading towards to his sensei and flying around him quite fast. What did I do? Toshiro started thinking. You could easily see scare in his eyes. ?I?m sorry! I don?t know how to cancel this jutsu! What do I need to do?? Toshiro panicked thinking it will injure his sensei. But his sensei wasn?t scared at all. He looked a bit surprised because that jutsu was used by a genin. His sensei also laughed at the boy. What?s wrong with him? Does that mean he is very strong? ?POOF? and crows have disappeared. ?I?m really sorry. When I try this jutsu, I fail nearly every time. It was third time when I used it successfully.? Toshiro was all sweaty.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 21, 2010)

With Shou-

"Huff...Huff.." He stopped for a moment, putting his hands on his knees as he bent forward. "Damn this is a long run.. how far away was i from the damned compound!?" He shouts, He'd already dispatched most the shinobi in his sector apparently. "Where the hell are the rest of those bastards anyways?" He looked around for his teammates, but didn't really care if they were ok, just wanted to know if they were gonna try and kill him. "Oh well, the targets close by." He made his first step into the fortress and wondered, just what the hell was going to happen next.


With Bone head-

He's been digging in the graveyard for some time, the pickaxe helping break through the rocks. In a place that is always raining the rich had graveyards made of concrete or rock. It prevents the rain from soaking into the ground and eventually either uprooting the coffin or causing it to rot quickly.  He wasn't looking for anything in particular, he just wanted a skeleton for a puppet but they don't sell those kinds... it kinda hurt his feeling too.. why 
wouldn't you sell a cool puppet like that?


The Kage Summit-



> ?You?d like a briefing?yes? Well...there?s been a mysterious group of cloaked figures that have begun to rear they?re heads. One even had the gull to invade my village, and we?ve just found out that the Hokage?found out most of his information from the inner workings of Baba Yaga? Akemi explained bringing the Kazekage up to speed as she shot her gaze back to Arlong then to the Hokage. Jade who was possibly the most calm of them there decided that it was best that she took the floor for a brief moment.



Kiname rubbed his chin, he was brought up to speed rather quickly and nodded. "Thank you Akemi-san." He looked around, he was concerned actually, Baba Yaga.. he could have sworn it was forbidden to go there, had something changed since he last heard of it? Perhaps he was getting too old. Then there was this cloaked group, was this anything like the events hundreds of years ago?



> ?Well I hope none mine that I have the floor for a brief moment?yes?? The Sage spoke in a humorous tune with a smile that only Akemi could see. ?Since I?m the only one who?s actually met this foe in battle I would think that I could give some kind of insight into their one of these members? abilities?what do you all think? Will you give the second oldest lady here the floor??



"Not at all, Please do go ahead. I would like to know what we are up against and if at all possible, could you give a description of him? It would be for the best that we would all try and discover where he'd come from right?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 21, 2010)

*Kage Summit*

The Kages all sat back as they gave the floor to the Ninja Sage waiting to hear her words. Arlong eyed Akemi, He was thinking how he would love to shred her to pieces with samehada. The Smogkage merely kept to himself while Rakiyo looked towards the sage wanting to learn more about the organization. Konata on the other hand was itching to get back to her online game.

"Jeez these meetings always take so long. Hurry it up I need to get back to my game" She thought as her feet bobbed up and down. Her little fingers slowly crawling their way towards her keyboard. Her computer wasn't so far and had been built into the meeting room due to her being unable to leave her own room whenever she became infatuated with a game.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 21, 2010)

*Jade, Kage Meeting*

Jade waited for the acknowledgement of the Kage's before she began her own little insight into the problem at hand.

"Not at all, Please do go ahead. I would like to know what we are up against and if at all possible, could you give a description of him? It would be for the best that we would all try and discover where he'd come from right?" 

She gave a bow to the Kazekage while pushing up her glasses as she began to speak. "The one that I met in battle...had a rather unique ability that I've never seen or even met in combat until just recently". Kages gave the Sage  a curious look as she continued to explain. _"A unique ability?"_ Akemi wondered as Jade continued.

"He possessed speed unlike any ninja I've every met or seen. From what I observed he's so fast that you wouldn't be able to tell if he hit you until it happened. He's speed could best be describe as blinding as it seemed for had a form of teleportation" Jade explained. "He uses some kind of technique known as Swift Style, something a ninjutsu master such as I hasn't even heared of. I also learned something else that disturbed me...he went by the name Sloth". Akemi's eyes grew wide as that named left from Jade's mouth.

"Sloth...as in the sin Sloth?" Akemi questioned. Jade pushed up on the rim of her glasses as she eyed everyone in the room "Yes...I would believe so".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 21, 2010)

_*Hidden Stone...*_
Ulik, the Tsuchikage, sleeps with his chin resting against his massive right hand which is propped up on the arm rest of his granite chair. He snores rhythmically and every second or so mutters something under his breath. After meeting with Raiden he had ordered another feast and had spent the whole night drinking and toasting. 

A figure enters the drinking hall in a hurry and strides towards Ulik. His name is Satsugaimo Tomoshibi, one of Ulik's elite comrades in arms. He stops a few meters in front of Ulik's elevated granite chair and clears his throat loudly. Ulik shifts slightly but continues to snore. Satsugaimo clears his throat again even louder this time, the sound reverberating about the drinking hall. Ulik however remains firmly asleep. 

"SIR!" Satusgaimo yells. 

Ulik opens his right eye and narrows it at Satsugaimo. The Tomoshibi fidgets slightly but returns Ulik's gaze calmly. Ulik is always grumpy after waking up from a drunken haze, and who wouldn't be.  

"This better be good Satsu! I was having a most glorious dream. I was in bed with three big breasted Valkyrie women and we were just getting to the good part. I would very much like to get back to that dream..."  Ulik grumbles as he sits up and snaps his large neck from side to side. The bones that pop within his neck sound like small thunderclaps. 

"The Kage meeting sir..." Satsugaimo responds. 

"What of it? Is that not tomorrow?" 

"It's happening right now sir!" 

"WHAT?!" Ulik rises from his chair in an instant and strides towards a side door, within the drinking hall. The face of the thick stone door has many ancient runes inscribed. "When I get back I expect to see a long table of wine and roast meat!" he commands. In Ulik's experience the best way to get rid of a hangover is too just keep drinking. Satsugaimo nods and stands watch at the door as Ulik enters and closes it behind him. 

Ulik enters into a stone chamber with a spiraling granite staircase that seems to stretch up endlessly as far as the eye can see. He climbs the stairs going up and up, until he reaches the very top of what turns out to be a high tower. On the parapet of the tower sits a blazing hearth. Orange flames flicker and dance about with an almost hypnotic potency. Ulik yawns and unravels a pouch from his leather belt. He opens it and sprinkles a white powder onto the flames, causing the fire to turn a bright blue and envelop Ulik, but the flames do not burn him. Suddenly holographic figures appear around him from within the blue flames. Ulik eyes each one, taking their appearances in and then he crosses his massive arms across his barrel chest. 

"GYAHAHAHAHA!!" he laughs in a booming voice, not knowing or even caring if he is even interrupting someone.

"I am still half drunk and getting over the disappointment of a dream cut short well before its prime!" he says with a grin and not knowing or caring one bit if he's interrupting someone. 

"I care little about what is being discussed today if it does not concern the petitions that I have made to several of you!" he adds, referring to the frequent requests that he's made to Leaf, Sand, and Cloud, to aid him in a war of righteousness in toppling Arlong and freeing the land of the Mist and its people. He also still blames Arlong for trying to kidnap the Gobi from his village, just over two years ago. He has no direct proof of this, but Arlong is just the type to do such a thing and for Ulik that's more then enough reason to bury his fist down the man's gullet.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 21, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Team 9; Land of Tall Grass*

Hatsune had gotten the word from her senseis. Looking around she struggled who to ask about Pengu. The name sounded odd to her as she repeated to herself to make sure she didnt forget it. Walking up to a sir in a finely dressed suit Hatsune tugged at his jacket only to get brushed away. "Mister" She said lowly as the man continued to have a conversation with another gentlemen.
"HEY MISTER!!!" She yelled out causing the two to jump back.

"Have you heard of someone named...uh...uh" Hatsune struggled to remember his name as she scrathed her bright blue hair. "Come on kid spit it out" The business man said, he was in a rush to get back to his conversation. "O! Penjews" Hatsune had butchered the name and because of it was brushed off. Leaving dissapointing she continued her search.

Her stomached roared as it gyrated from the vibrations. Stopping at a nearby stand she looked at a plethora of choices. Hotdogs and the like where strewn out until finally she came across a strange object. It appeared to be a small rhinos head covered in caramel while mounted atop of a candy stick. "How much is that one mister?" Hatsune asked hovering her finger over it.

"2 Ryo" The stand owner said with a less then polite attitude. He had been there all morning and besides a pudgy old man Hatsune had been his only customer. His limbs where freezing while dressed in a rather old and quite smelly brown sweater. Hatsune dug into her pocket handing over the money recieving her odd little treat.

Digging in she looked around not knowing where to start. Hatsune looked around for an hour, Mistaking Pengu's name for Penjews she was unable to find any leads. Stressed she decided to unwind in a nearby arcade that had been turned into the "base" for a local street gang. Walking in she saw her favorite arcade game. Party Party Celebration, A dancing simulation game.

There sat the gang's leader Omojii who had been beating noobs left and right, Making it up to his 25th victory for the day. Hatsune stood up at the machine placing in the necessary amount to play. The other boys began to heckle her at the thought of going up against their boss.* "You sure you wanna do this girlie?" *The boss said asking one more time as he let her picked the song. Hatsune didn't respond and would rather let her skills do the talking.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtCKLNSltLs[/YOUTUBE]




To their surprise Hatsune had defeated their boss leaving him with his mouth agap as her score rose high above his. "*Pfft Bet you can't beat me at Ultimate Adventure Fighter*" The boy taunted. Heading towards the Ultimate Adventure arcade he began his rain of taunts *"Now I'm gonna kick your ass"*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KsWRzS4RPg[/YOUTUBE]




In a matter of minutes he was crushed by Hatsune who left without saying a word. The boy feeling ashamed grabbed her by the arm cocking back ready to hit her face. *"WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE!?"* Before Hatsune could even respond the boy feel to the ground. Behind him stood a giant Cat Samurai who had a more then pissed off look on his face.

"Men shouldn't hit women, Meow" He said with a manly fortitude. "Are you okay?" He asked Hatsune who seemed perfectly fine. "Yeah don't worry I'm made of rubber. Well I got to go mister, oh wait! Have you heard of anyone name Penjews?" Hatsune asked, Pengu rubbed his chin before answering "Nope cant say that I have" He said. "Darn. Well thanks anyway" She said waving to him as she left the arcade.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 21, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo's Search for Kazuma, Conclusion!*_Minutes Later_There sat Kazuma with his head bowed and hand in his hair. The mask he wore covered most of his face, but as she got closer Kayo could tell that something was wrong. She quietly took the seat next to him and sat there for a few minutes swinging her legs back and forth before finally speaking.
> 
> “Hey....” She said quietly while she looked at him hoping for a response. She reached out and placed her hand on his shoulder as she slowly stirred to look up. “….Do...you want to talk about it?”



_Kazuma sits on a log in the training field while his old man shows him the jutsu that Kazuma had been pestering his father to demonstrate for awhile now. It's a jutsu created a long time ago by one of the progenitors of his clan. His father stands in front of him and forms a set of handseals, then he points his right palm down towards the ground. 

"Chidori!" he exclaims. 

Suddenly a bright electrical blue chakra surrounds his entire hand like a living lightning. His father holds out his blazing electrical hand to Kazuma. "This is the lightning blade...happy now?" 

Kauma nods slowly, his eyes transfixed by the jutsu. "That's going to be my signature move!" he says with awe.

His father chuckles slightly in response and shakes his head, "Sorry but I don't think that's possible. The person who created this move learned a hard lesson when he first tried it out...you know why? Cause he almost got his neck chopped off. This jutsu isn't fit for guys like you and me..." 

"What do you mean?" Kazuma asks with a frown. It looks likea pretty fine jutsu to him.  

"Well for one you need to run flat out like a demon to generate the full destructive force,"  his father responds. 

"So? Kakashi Hatake used it lot's of times."

"So...means that when you're running at such speed, it creates a tunnel vision effect. You overexpose yourself and leave yourself open to a sudden counterattack. Our famous ancestor experienced the same problem...which is why he couldn't use the jutsu until he got that famous Sharingan of his," Hiruma says with a smirk. "I'm sure you know that the Sharingan allows one to see things more clearly, almost in slow motion. It basically compensates for the deficiencies of Chidori...in fact it's a jutsu that was practically made for someone with the Sharingan!" 

Kazuma sighs inwardly, getting the gist, "So without the Sharingan it's a no go..." he mutters, for the first time being slightly envious of the Uchiha, if only because he can't use Chidori properly. 

Hiruma shakes his head and smiles at his son, "Don't let it get to you. Remember I only said that this Chidori was no good for us...but I didn't say that there weren't other varieties," suddenly his father stabs his lightning filled hand at a tree trunk a dozen meters away. The Chidori extends into a long sizzling sharp blade that cleaves the tree trunk cleanly in two.

Kazuma laughs, "That's more like it..." _

As Kazuma sits on the hard plastic shell in the waiting room, he remembers that memory vividly. It was over a year ago, during a about a month stretch of time when his father was briefly on the wagon, and before he fell off it hard and with a vengeance. 

Suddenly a hand touches his shoulder and he slowly looks around to ses a girl sitting next to him. he didn't even notice sit next to him. Kazuma raises a curious eyebrow in recognition of her face, surprised to see her here of all places. She's the girl that he passed by in the woods, who seemed to have some kind of beef with an Uchiha girl as he later discovered second hand. 

Kazuma sighs and runs his hands through his spiky black hair, wondering how to answer her question or if he should even answer it at all. He thinks he should say, _Well I almost got killed a few weeks ago by a maniac Shark, and then my father tried to hang himself. How was your day?_

Kazuma shrugs after a few wordless seconds, "Well...I appreciate the sympathy I really do, but I don't know you, and I'm not comfortable talking about private things with people I don't know. Especially in a place like this," he tells her matter of factly, gesturing towards the drab walls around them. However he also touches her hand which rests on her his shoulder and smirks at her from under his mask, "But it's nice to know that there is someone I _could_ talk to..." 

"So what brings you here?" he asks her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 21, 2010)

*With Sparrow...*
As Sparrow searches this very strange environment for the rest of her team, she can't help but feel as if she's being followed by something or someone. However her current argument with the Gobi distracts her and takes up most of her attention.

"She's hurt because of me Dolly!" Sparrow exclaims loudly in anger. "Do you know how hurt and guilty I feel right now!"   

*I know how you feel Sparrow, and I do feel responsible...but I had no way of knowing that would happen. Please trust me Sparrow, I would never knowingly put you in harms way.  *

Sparrow shakes her head slowly from side to side. Before she had always viewed the Gobi as a companion, like the best friend int he world ever, but she had never really experienced the dark side before. She never realized how easy it is to hurt someone with the power that resides within her, the Gobi's power. 

"I know, I know Dolly. I'm not blaming you but...it's just that I can still feel the anger...the hatred," Sparrow body shudders all over. "I'm afraid that there's some part of me that knew what was happening, like I wanted it to happen." 

*Several days ago...*
Hatori, the Hawk Sage, meditates under the darkness of the night sky, high up in the mountains that surround the Hidden Stone village. As he achieves perfect stillness, both physically and mentally, he becomes one with the environment him he begins to feel all of the life around him. The trees, even the birds soaring overhead high up above the clouds, and then all of the presences within the village hover into his consciousness. Each presence registers to him like bright candles flickering within a dark void, some brighter then others, and one in particular that he searches for, usually shines brighter then the rest, that of Sparrow?s. Her light usually shines with a gentle yet incredibly bright silver glow but as he reaches out towards Sparrow, suddenly he feels waves of blood red intensity and a powerful energy that almost breaks his sage concentration. 

Hatori opens his eyes suddenly, ?There?s something wrong!? 

He leaps over the edge of the mountain top in a blur and dives towards the village, over a thousand feet below. 

Ayane Ikane coughs up blood as she flies through a wall and lands on the floor within Sparrow?s living room. Sparrow, transformed into some kind of feral creature, pounces on her and swipes at her neck with her newly grown claws.  The claws rake across Ayane?s throat but suddenly her body explodes in smoke, replaced by a torn pillow cushion. Two meter?s away Ayane appears on her feet, clutching her midsection and blood trickling out the right side of her mouth.

?Sparrow it?s me Ayane!? she cries towards the girl. ?Don?t you recognize me?!?

Sparrow rips the torn pillow cushion to bits in an outraged frenzy and then points her silver eyed gaze at Ayane. She emits a deep and menacing growl and charges on all fours towards the old landlady. Ayane instinctively reaches for a Kunai in her robes but stops short, refusing to do harm to the girl. Instead she performs a string of handseals just as Sparrow reaches close range and she spits out a syrupy liquid from her mouth all around Sparrow?s feet, causing the girls hands and feet to stick to the substance like glue. 
Sparrow screams in protest, a shrill and menacing sound that is clearly inhuman as she tries to free herself. 

?I?m sorry Sparrow, it?s for your own good!? Ayane cries as she forms another string of handsigns to bind the girl even further. Suddenly the air around Sparrow seems to heat up and warp in on itself. She let?s loose an ear splitting roar that sends silver tinged raw chakra spiraling in every direction. The syrup around Sparrow?s hands and feet instantly boils away and Sparrow leaps to the air, tackling Ayane just before she can execute her jutsu. 

The enraged Sparrow pins Ayane to the ground and begins clawing at her face in a rage fueled frenzy.

*BABLAM!*

Ayane kicks her off but Sparrow easily lands on all fours and quickly charges in again. Ayane, her face bleeding from the deep scratches across her forehead and cheeks, staggers to her feet. Sparrow claws at her throat but Ayane slides backwards on her feet like an ice skater, blasting chakra through the soles of her feet.  Sparrow instantly changes direction and follows Ayane with whip fast speed. As Ayane backs up next to a window she spits out a giant globe of water that engulfs Sparrow mid charge and traps her inside. Sparrow roars from within the water prison and breaks free of the water through sheer willpower.  

Ayane realizes at that moment that her choices are slim. It?s been years since she?s been in active combat, and she refuses to use a jutsu that could hurt Sparrow. Ayane spits a hail of barbed needles at the floor in front of Sparrow as a deterrent, but the girl somersaults over them and tackles her through the window behind them. 

They both fall past three floors and onto the backyard. Ayane lands on her back with Sparow ontop and feels white hot pain radiate up and down her spine. Sparrow wraps her clawed hands around Ayane?s throat and begins choking her to death, the entire time roaring in triumph. 

Ayane gasps for air and tries to push the girl off but her strength has become something entirely inhuman. Again she chooses not to use a jutsu that could harm Sparrow and she slowly feels her life begin to ebb away.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 21, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Samurai Compound; Land of Iron*

The cold brittle air rushed through the hollow tunnels of the samurai compound. Lyra rubbed her arms together trying to generate enough warm from becoming a turtle popsicle. "Iitttsss ssoooo coooolllddd" The girl said shivering as she continued to treak through the tunnel. "Yeah boss said we won't be getting any raises soon" A Deep voice broke through Causing Lyra to jump a bit.

Looking around he found an incline in the wall steep enough to hide from the guards. "Damn working us like dogs and paying us with slave wages I swear I'm gonna quit and join Aokiji's gang" The Samurai complained to his fellow member, He had been contemplating the move to Aokiji's gang for a while and not getting a raise was the final straw.

"I dunno Johnny you think thats a good idea? I mean you do remember how Boss tortured you the last time you tried to leave" His friend try to convince him to say reminding him of what happened. Johnny swallowed hard as he thought about it, his stomach began to churn. "Oh no not again, Just thinking about is starting to make it come out"

Lyra bursted from the incline shoving Johnny's friend into the ground. His face slamming hard against the concrete as blood shot from every side. His body falling motionlessly as the life escaped him. "ERIC!" Johnny called out as a wave of diahrrea ripped through staining his pants brown. Lyra quickly covered his nose. "GROSS!" Lyra called out as Johnny placed his hand against his bum.

"I'm sorry it happens whenever I get nervous" Johnny Sasaki said stepping back a few. "DONT CARE!" Lyra yelled out charging towards the ignorant Samurai planting a heavy kick into his face knocking his helmet off with ease. Looking at erics body she gulped a bit as her bestial hunger returned. The unconscious johnny quickly puts an end to her thoughts as the ripping sound of his bowel movement eliminates all appetite.

*PPPPPPPPPPFFFFFBRRM!!!!*

Lyra covered her nose. "Never Mind" She thought as she turned around heading deeper into the compound.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 21, 2010)

*Taron Vs Ed, Part 2*



South of Hell said:


> Taron Hitori; Sound country
> 
> Sound was quite a boring place. Thats all Taron had to say; vast plains that rolled on and on and on, the occasional rice field leaving a blotch on the scenery otherwise. Taron really coundn't care less.
> 
> ...



The memories Taron had recieved from his recently deceased clones were grim confirmations of the man who was chasing after him.

Aside from being beheaded and stabbed through the heart; the guy had stomach contents spilled on the ground, his brain turned to mush. What made the man react the most was when his fingers were sliced off.

It was at that point when the man drew a circle of blood around himself with a triangle in it that he realised what he was up against...

"*A Jashinist...*" Taron muttered to himself as he made up his mind and fled into the trees of Fire Country. "*A FUCKING JASHINIST!!!*" He screamed to the world as he raced south west, as to bypass Konoha and all of the other countries and head straight to Iwa.

"Argh, where are you ya fucking brat!" He heard off in the distance. "I'll fucking kill you and take your fucking fingers! No one beats me on guitar you fucker!!!"

And then it started [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEqJpCXAsfw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

As the solo finished, Taron got a VERY uneasy feeling. Think quickly, he set up as much traps as he possibly could.

"Co'mon fucker!" Taron heard as he only just ducked underneath the scythe that would have taken off his head.

Taron turned to see a red skinned demon with a arrow head tail. In his hand was a scythe that had blood oozing out.

"Lets dance bitch." It grinned as the scythe was brought down to stab.

AS Taron leapt away, he threw a kunai at the devil. The demon in turn, snapped his fingers and disappeared with a fire ball. Taron then was sent flying with a kick to the back.

'_What the fuck..._' He thought to himself as he spied the demon clicking his fingers. Taron then turned around and blocked the scythe that would have sliced him in half with the kunai.

"Ooh, interesting kid. Lets have some fun, hey?" The demon click and the scythe disappeared. With another click, flaming daggers appeared in each hand.

Taron pulled out another kunai and placed it in his other hand. "Lets dance bitch." The demon then started swinging his daggers like crazy.

Taron could barely block and dodge all of the swipes at him, let alone take the demon on the offensive.

Then a plan sprung to his head.

"*How about we make things a little more interesting?*"  Taron asked offhandedly as he moved his neck back from the swipe that would have cleaned him up.

"Go on," The demon said as he continued to go easy and his patience was running thin as it was.

"*How about straight up Taijutsu?*"

The demon threw down his daggers and sent a punch right into Taron's stomach within the blink of an eye. 

Taron's eyes opened wide as he coughed out blood, all the while flying backwards.

The demon clicked his fingers.

Taron grinned. "*20 fucking wires..*." He muttered going through the hand seals.

The demon didn't have a clue what was going on when he switched places with the boy who was flying from the punch he had given him. All he knew was that he now had multiple weapons sticking out of him and one of which had slit his neck opened

"Gck." Was all the demon got out as he fell out of the sky.

"*You underestimated me fucker.*" Was all Taron said as he started sprinting away towards Iwa.

Every single explosive chose that moment to go off...

The resulting explosion was seen from Konoha...

'_Both the Anbu from Konoha and the man will go there to see what happened..._' Taron grinned. '_From the resulting fight, either option is good. I get away from the man and the Anbu won't worry about me..._'


----------



## migukuni (Jan 22, 2010)

*Team Iwa - Akihiko, w/ sparrow, hakumei, akira*



migukuni said:


> As Akihiko walked nonchalantly, there was a howling sound that was roaring up in his ears, getting stronger by the second. He looked around trying to figure out where it came from, but there was no one around and the howling became louder and louder.



Akihiko growled out, he remembered this technique. This was an Illusion technique his mother used on him before. He couldn't exactly forget that training he had with his mother regarding genjutsu.

*FLASHBACK 5 years ago*

"alright son, today I'll be teaching you about genjutsu. Basically genjutsu is making your enemy believe that the Illusions you cast is reality." His mother Jun told him. "well its easy to pass this test today. You just have to survive from Kyouka Suigetsu's jutsu."

The summon known as Aizen the Kyouka Suigetsu walked forward towards him. His glasses glinting menacingly. Akihiko hated this guy, he was cold and weird.

"Mom, you've gotta be kiddin' this guys... a sadist" Akihiko said to his mom.

"hahaha, well just do your best son."

*Present*

That's right that sadistic summon used this same illusion on him. An illusion that betrays the hearing rather than sight. It was one of the harder illusions to break, basically because it works on the hearing and not sight. "kai"

The illusion released and Akihiko thought to himself that having razor out was safer. "Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Razor."



JohnJohn said:


> *Hakumei: World of the Summons...*
> 
> It hadn't been more than a minute, and Hakumei heard the crying of a girl. " 'Ello? Eh, is anyone ther'?" Scanning the area for no more than a second, his eyes came upon a body in front of him. A naked body. A girl's naked body. Hakumei's eyes widened with embarrassment and his face was quite flushed. "A-Akira! Wha' th'--wha' 'appened to yah!"
> 
> ...



The Maple Spirit pouted as the human released himself from his genjutsu easily. The spirit looked at the human and hovered earnestly wondering what to do next. The first one wasn't very fun. the human didn't play around much with him. Then the Spirit whistled happily as he finally thought of a great idea, a combination of two technique's. _"raging wind illusion!_ _Kori Shinchuu no Jutsu."_

With that, the sprite landed heavily on the humans back, making sure that he was not found out, the sprite rested laughing heartily at the unsuspecting genin.



StrawHat4Life said:


> Sparrow shakes her head slowly from side to side. Before she had always viewed the Gobi as a companion, like the best friend int he world ever, but she had never really experienced the dark side before. She never realized how easy it is to hurt someone with the power that resides within her, the Gobi's power.
> 
> "I know, I know Dolly. I'm not blaming you but...it's just that I can still feel the anger...the hatred," Sparrow body shudders all over. "I'm afraid that there's some part of me that knew what was happening, like I wanted it to happen."



Two Sprite's circled at a lone ninja in their own turf. In accordance to their mischievous nature they thought of playing around with the Ninja. The two sprite's giggled mischievously as the two used different technique's.

_"Henge Illusion Jutsu"_ One of the sprite's used the technique to change his appearance to that of the slightly older human they saw awhile ago (Akihiko).

_"Attack Illusion Jutsu"_ The other sprite used this technique to make it look like the Human Illusion was really fighting him with a kunai. The two sprite's giggled as they watched what the human was going to do.

*Mist Puppet: Akira*​
A passing sprite wove throught the forest, as the sprite looked down below he saw a lone female walking in the forest. It seemed this female had an aura of the sanada clan. The sprite watched curiously as a small male followed it, a summon from what the sprite could tell. The sprite being curious how strong a summoner was decided to play with her. An Attack Illusion Jutsu followed by a Kasumi juusa no jutsu.

The sprite floated eagerly as the first stage of its plan was put into action.
_"attack Illusion Jutsu"_


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

With Shou-

He'd been hiding behind a corner in the compound. "Damn it, i didn't expect there to be this many freaking guards." He peaked around the corner, there seemed to be about ten samurai just standing around. "Don't they have a job or something to do? Why can't they just go and get lost..."

"So, Did you hear?" One of the guards asks. "Yeah, They're gonna be making some composite helmets! They'll give better vision too!" Another answer. "I know! man it's gonna be awesome!" 

"Guhh... samurai's are lame!" Shou sighed and sat down. "Damn it, That way's blocked." He scratched his head. "There's a path right across from me, so if i just..." He peaked out the corner again, the samurai weren't paying attention so he moved to the other side quick as he could. "Urgh." Shou trips and hits the ground. "Damn it." His body is bandaged from his fight from earlier. 

"That bastard did a number on me." He slowly got up and ran off. "Damn, what the hell's that smell?" He looked around, the room he was in seemed to have two guards who'd been taken out, one who seemed to have emptied his bowels. "Guh, fuckin gross." He covered his nose and turned down the only opening left in the room. "Guess either Misuto, Kabure or Lyra's down this way."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Such a scary man." Koutetsu thought to himself. "I like him." Kinsame grinned. "That's only because he said he'd free you." Koutetsu looked around at the cave. "How do you feel about your team Koutetsu?" Kinsame had been part of Koutetsu's life since he was little, Was he beginning to enjoy this boys attitude? The shark loved games and puzzles, screwing with the minds of the living was one of the most enjoyable.. Yet somehow, This boy.
> 
> He plays a game with the world as well, he doesn't care about the world or does he? Does he have something he holds dear or does he wish to watch the world burn? "Just what goes on inside you, i hear your thoughts and yet i can't tell what you're thinking. Are you able to think one thing and yet not mean it? do you mean the opposite of the thoughts?" He grinned. "I can't kill you yet child, This is only just getting interesting."
> 
> "My thoughts are my thoughts, Kinsame." Koutetsu walked towards the cave. "I suppose we should enter?" Isane seemed to grumble. "How are we even supposed to see in there? It's pitch black." Koutetsu smiled. "The upside to this bijuu is i have better night vision then most." He entered the cave, the rest of the team following behind him. "You forget the chakra increase and other senses i've enhanced." Koutetsu sighed. "Isn't it best to keep some secrets?"



Isane pushes Koutetsu forward into the Stygian blackness of the tunnel entrance. "So you've got some kind of Shark Jinn inside of you huh?" she asks the boy rhetorically. "Well I've met a Shark before and they have a pretty good sense of smell..." she adds. 

Isane remembers that time when Misuto had chased her through an alleyway, after she had dropped an explosive Piano onto his head and almost killed him. The dumb brute had easily fallen for her Genjutsu illusions, but his damned Shark sense of smell allowed him to pinpoint her. She barely got away that day and figures she might be sitting at the bottom of the Great Mist Lake to this day, if he had caught her.

"Okay let's see how good you are at smelling out traps," Isane tells Koutetsu as she ushers him forward. She turns towards their teammate Kemuri and speaks to him in a low voice, "If you know a way to make some light then that would be helpful," Isane says as she rips of a piece of cloth from her shirt sleeve and then wraps it around an old tree branch laying on the ground. 

She takes a small glass bottle from her belt pouch and pours a black oily liquid onto the torn cloth, wrapped around the branch. Isane corks the bottle and drops back into her pouch, then takes out a lighter. She's not an avid smoker, but she does smoke when she's nervous, or after a satisfying night with Jio, for instance. As the tiny flame flicks on and touches the soaked cloth, suddenly it becomes ablaze with fire. 

Isane waves around her new torch proudly, "It's not much but it's something!" she says, raising it aloft to illuminate the path. 

_*With Misuto...*_
While Lyra and Shou enter the Samurai compound in their own way, Misuto has also done things _his_ particular way as well. 

"THAT'S A GOOD ONE friend!!!" Misuto hollers as he raises a mug of beer and clanks it with four other mugs, filled to the brim with the frosty brew.

The insane Mist Genin, still clad in his Samurai armor, laughs and drinks with his fellow Samurai in the break room. He met them after he killed fifteen whores over in the local brothel. They didn't seem to mind at all, and invited him back to the compound for a drink, which is why they're still alive and not dismembered into pieces. However Misuto likes these guys, they all hear the alarms of a break in to the compound but they don't seem to care one bit. They just want to drink and joke around, and when the invaders have left, come back out and pretend that they did everything they could to protect the compound. 

"So anyway there was this bitch called Isane right!" Misuto tells his new comrades as he takes a long drought of beer. "She was really into me, but she kept trying to play hard to get...you know how these Whoore's are!" 

The other Samurai nod and laugh. Misuto stands up and pours himself and the others another refill, this time of some wine form his pouch that he got off of a dead Samurai a ways back. "So one day I ask her. I says to her...hey Isane you wanna go to the lake with me, we can have a nice picnic and everything. I'll bring the food and the wine and you just bring that smokin bod of yours!" 

The Samurai laugh even louder as they drink the wine Misuto has served them. "Hey this tastes pretty good!" one them says. 

Misuto nods back with a smirk, "Don't mention it. So yeah like I was sayin...I had this great picnic laid out for her and everything but you know what she says to me....the fuckin' ingrate?" he asks his new, pussy Katana wearing, friends. The Samurai look at Misuto with intrigued expressions. 

"She says to me...DROP DEAD!!" he says with a laugh, "And then she dropped a fuckin piano filled with explosive tags right onto my head!! She must've had that trap laid there for hours beforehand!!"  Misuto roars with laughter and so do the Samurai. 

"So what happened next?" a Samurai asks as he finishes off his wine. 

Misuto shrugs matter of factly as he lays the empty wine pouch onto a table, "I tried to rip her fuckin throat out of course...but she got away," he says with a frown. As he eyes each of the Samurai however, his frown turns into a smile, "But I know I'll see her again soon enough...and as for you four. Well...you won't be gettin away!" Misuto sneers at them, revealing his pointed shark teeth. Misuto forms a quick handseal as the Samurai look at him in confusion. 

"Water Clone Jutsu!" 

Suddenly the four Samurai's stomach's begin to spasm and they all double over in excruciating pain. "WHAT DID YOU DO TO US!!" they all scream in a horrifying pain filled voice. The wine that they had just drunk suddenly shoots out of every orifice of their bodies, their noses, ears, even out their eyes. The liquid scatters onto the floor and forms into a single clone of Misuto, perfectly identical to him in every way. 

The clone turns around and looks at the four dead Samurai, drowned from the inside out. *"What a way to go!"* he says with a laugh. Misuto nods back in return as he unsheathes Tina from his armored back. 

"Let's carve these fuckers up before we go!"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 22, 2010)

Nagato Fuuma P A I N said:


> *Konoha/w/Kazuma in route to acedemy*
> 
> ReiMei thrashes while being dragged by his collarOw! And my is ReiMei!Gah Kazu.In the midst of being drug ReiMei realized he was starting to like this kid.Kazu. I'm going to call you Kazu-Senpai.ReiMei's robe top comes off revealing his chakra armor underneath it.Umm.Well I guess this is better than anytime.ReiMei abruptly stops being drugged.Well.I'm A jinchuriki ya see and this armor helps me maintain proper control.I can basically shape chakra into this armor and it gives me enhanced abbilities.ReiMei turns a dial on his armor suppressing all his chakra.But I think it wont be able to handle my Kyuubi No Okami Penguin.He retrieves his robe top and resumes following Kazuma.



*Konoha/Kazuma/Team 13...*

Kazuma stared wide eyed at the armor his new teammate and his admission to being a jinchuriki. Now Kazuma wasn't exactly knowledgeable about history but he knew about jinchuriki, and then the utterance of the word "Kyuubi".

"Kazuma... I don't like this kid he might have to be dealt with and by dealt with I mean allowing me to slit his throat while he sleeps. I bet he's a gusher, those are the best because they leave a mess. HAHAHAHA!!!" Neo laughed deviously as he filled Kazuma's head with images of the scene he had just described. Kazuma clutched his head as he was overloaded with the information and the images.

"So you have a monster inside of you ReiMei..." He began by getting the other boy's name right considering the levity and similarity of their situations. He had a rather stern look on his face that was in stark contrast to the playful nature he had just displayed.

"I have one to, a real demon if I say so myself. I don't know what your monster is like but I know mine is no good . This isn't the sort of information to share freely as well. Some people won't be able to get it. So I think we should hold back on telling our other teammate or even the Sensei we get assigned. They may not be able to understand it..." Kazuma tone was somber but at the same time he was happy to meet someone that had a destructive force inside of themselves that had to be held in check.

"So ReiTei or whatever your name is lets continue on with our journey! We'll call it... *The Quest To Form The Mightiest Ninja Team Ever!!!*"Kazuma put his arm around the other boy and continued to drag him along.



Kunoichirule said:


> *Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*
> 
> It only took moments for Heather to arrive at where she had left her squad.  Her foot came down on a branch and immediately pushed off as the branch cracked beneath her.  “Fuck!” She exclaimed hitting the next branch only to have the same thing happen.  “What the hell?!” Heather yelled coming to the next tree and grabbing onto the middle of the tree and swinging around.  She landed on a sturdy branch as she flipped a few hand seals.  Needles of ice flew from her, pinning each of the genin to a tree just as a series of roars echoed around them, eyes glimmering from the shadows.



*Konoha/Shinosuke/Team 11...*

"Wow..." Was all Shinosuke could utter as he was pinned to the tree by his Sensei's ice needles. Her sense of timing was truly amazing. He was just off to go investigate when she had attacked him and the other boys with her ice needles. To make matters worse Shin heard roars coming from all around him. Shinosuke, the herbivore, and the mohawk trash were essentially just made into human sacrifices. His sensei was simply put amazing, she was a monster on a whole other level. Shin's blood began to boil with excitement, he had found a new wall to crush with his might. It was tall but he was an Uchiha and the blood of the most powerful ninja in history pumped through his veins. 

"I'm not going to die like this! I refuse to stay pinned to a tree while Kishimoto knows what is out there!" Shin began to thrash around trying to dislodge himself from the tree but it was seemingly futile.

"Sensei there is something out here and it thinks we're food. Now would be a good time to release us!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Isane pushes Koutetsu forward into the Stygian blackness of the tunnel entrance. "So you've got some kind of Shark Jinn inside of you huh?" she asks the boy rhetorically. "Well I've met a Shark before and they have a pretty good sense of smell..." she adds.
> 
> Isane remembers that time when Misuto had chased her through an alleyway, after she had dropped an explosive Piano onto his head and almost killed him. The dumb brute had easily fallen for her Genjutsu illusions, but his damned Shark sense of smell allowed him to pinpoint her. She barely got away that day and figures she might be sitting at the bottom of the Great Mist Lake to this day, if he had caught her.
> 
> ...



"At the very least we can see now!" Koutetsu smiled, as he stepped forward and causing part of the floor to move down. "Eh?" He looked down. "It's a trigger." Suddenly a loud rumble could be heard behind them. "What's going on?" Koutetsu turned to see a rather large boulder rolling towards them. "So that's the kind of traps they have!" His eyes had actually opened for that one. "Run idiot!!" Isanae shouts at him. "Fools." Maximo blocks the boulder as it comes towards them.

"Get going." He ordered. "I guess you couldn't smell the trap huh?" Isane asked. "How does one smell a trap?" Koutetsu responded. "Focus." Maximo grumbled. "Yes sir..." Koutetsu sighed, that giant of a jounin was scarier then any trap they could come across.... "Though, i wonder what other kinds of taps they have?" Once more, he managed to step on a trap.. "2/2, good going!" Insane facepalmed. "Idiot." Maximo sighed as the floor under him opened up and he dropped down into the shadows. "Hey, least i got rid of sensei for a bit!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Kage Summit*

Arlong gritted his teeth as the barbarian Ulik entered the meeting. Rakiyo looked over to his large behemoth like colleague who went on about the petition he had sent. The Hokage had actually been tempted to sign the thing wanting Arlong removed from power however Squall and Ken had informed him not to. "Kids are so hyper these days" Konata said sighing a bit, her fingers typing away at her computer as she began to resume her game.

"Ill be back in a minute guys, Gotta handle some stuff" Konata typed into her online MMORPG expecting the meeting to take longer then she expected. Saying goodbye with a befitting emoticon she signed off her beloved site. "Well Well Ulik you seem lively as ever" The Eaakage said, Being the oldest she had seem Kages come and go but Ulik had grown on her. "If it isn't the monkey" Arlong finally said having no real idea what the hell Ulik was though he was no in position to comment on appearences.

"So noisy" The Smogkage added with his delivish smirk. "Ulik If i'm not mistaken your village holds the five tail jinchuuriki. Whaddya say? How about we see whose stronger, My Three Tail Jinchuuriki or Your five tail?" Arlong said. "Well since I'm off my site I guess I should speak up" Konata said robbing the floor as well as the spotlight. "About this organization, We've done our own digging. The Sky village is the safest of all the lands due to it's high altitude however procautions are still to be taken"

"And what I've found out might intrests you. Especially you Hokage" Rakiyo lifted up his head meeting his gaze with Konata. "One of the members of the organization is said to posses the Sharingan. If im not mistaken its only an ability found within the Uchiha Clan. With what we've found out, Especially with the incident in Baba Yaga how are we suppose to trust you?" 

Rakiyo had nothing to say, What could he say? The picture was painted to ill for anyone to defend. "I propose right here and now the impeachment of the Hokage" The words echoed throughout the entire meeting as the suggestion was a rare one to make. "SHAHAHAHA!" Arlong erupted into laughter as he casted his vote "Impeach the bastard" The Mizukage said brandishing his shark teeth. "Along with Arlong thats two, What do you say smogkage?"

"I agree, An Impeachment is in order" The Smogkage said smirking as always. Turning to the others. "What are your votes" Konata asked.

*WITH THE HOKAGES TITLE ON THE LINE WHAT WILL HAPPEN!!*


----------



## Chaos (Jan 22, 2010)

*Marifana Kemuri, Cave*

Kemuri walked into the cave after his team mates. It was pitch black, but to Kemuri it was as if someone had poured a rainbow into the cavern. Everything was quite brightly colored really, he just still couldn't make out a damn thing. He saw the girl in his party make some kind of rag-tag torch. She lit it and the cave illuminated a bit, changing a purple spot in his vision into a stalagmite. "I liked purple better" he spoke to himself. Suddenly the boy in his party stepped on something that made a strange rumbling noise. Before Kemuri even knew what was happening, the behemoth sensei threw a huge boulder away. "WOW SHIET WHATTEFUCK" Kemuri loudly exclaimed, seeing dizzying spots in his eyes were the large boulder just flew. "Ah, ehm, gaaaaais, don't fukkin throw boulders without noticin me naw?"

Before he had even completed his last sentence, suddenly the behemoth sensei fell right trough the floor. "Wow. Whattefuck is gonna protect us from those boulders now?" Kemuri said, suddenly a bit serious. He didn't feel like being crushed by a boulder.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Kage Summit*
> 
> Arlong gritted his teeth as the barbarian Ulik entered the meeting. Rakiyo looked over to his large behemoth like colleague who went on about the petition he had sent. The Hokage had actually been tempted to sign the thing wanting Arlong removed from power however Squall and Ken had informed him not to. "Kids are so hyper these days" Konata said sighing a bit, her fingers typing away at her computer as she began to resume her game.
> 
> ...



The Kazekage takes the words to heart and thinks about his vote rather carefully. "Arlong, If i'm not mistaken, you're teams have been causing more trouble then the hokage. Also, even if the villian is rumored to have the sharingan it's not entirely the fault of Konoha. Should we all answer with impeachment every time a ninja flees from our villages? If so then i would suggest the impeachment of all kages at this summit. There i no reason to answer for the crime of a criminal whose fled his village." 

the kazekage stands up. "I deny the request for the impeachment of the Hokage and wager that should he be impeached the rest of you answer for your crimes against the other villages and for the crimes your missing ninja have caused."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2010)

*With Sparrow/In the Summoner's World...*
Sparrow is brought out of her thoughts suddenly as she sees the Sanada Clan boy, Akihiko, appear out of the bushes. Perhaps he was the source of the that erie feeling she felt, that someone had been following her this entire time. 

"Huh? Akihiko?!" she exclaims with raised eyebrows. "What are you do-" 

Suddenly Akihiko throws a Kunai at her. Sparrow not even aware that this is  genjutsu ducks he Kunai as if it's the real thing. She instinctively reaches for her own Kunai but stops short and narrows her eyes at Akihiko. 

*Sparrow there is something off about th-*

"Hey what are you doing?!" she shouts at Akihiko, ignoring the Gobi's voice.   

Meanwhile the two Maple Sprites giggle inwardly at how easily they've ensnared Sparrow. This one is fun, they both giggle and decide to continue the illusion. 

Akihiko tosses three more Kunai at Sparrow, at chest level. She deftly slides under the blades like a basball player, and charges at Akihiko. This doesn't make sense she thinks. Why is he attacking me? Has he been taken control of somehow? Whatever it is she resolves to handle right here and right now. 

*Sparrow...*

"I don't what your problem is but don't think I'll just stand here idly and let you throw Kunai at me!" she tells Akihiko fiercely as she tackles him. 

*SPARROW!!!!*

_What is it Dolly?_

_*He's not real!*_

"Oh..." Sparrow says aloud in surprise as she sails right through the Sanada boy's body and lands unceremoniously on the ground, on her stomach. Sparrow sits up and cranes her head at Akihiko, or rather this forgery of Akihiko. 

"A genjutsu huh?" she mutters as she slowly gets back to her feet. Sparrow purses her lips in annoyance under her mask. "I hate genjutsu..." Ever since she started training, genjutsu had never been one of her strengths, and she doubts it ever will be. It's not that shes not smart or talented enough for it, but for an emotional person like her who lives in the moment, she can fall prey to them very easily. 

_I don't know Kai,_ she tells the Gobi inwardly. The truth is she had never bothered to ask hatori to teach it to her, since she dislikes Genjutsu so much. 
_*
Don't worry I can help you with that,*_ the Gobi responds. 

Sparrow suddenly begins to feel the Gobi's chakra, mix with her own. It's like feeling a supercharged rush of adrenaline that makes Sparow feel almost euphoric, making her want more. 

"NO!" she screams in fear. "Don't do that...I might lose control!" 

_*Do not worry Sparrow, this is different. I won't let that happen again. *_

Suddenly the Gobi forcibly disrupts Sparrow's chaka with her own. Sparow feels a minute twinge in her brain and as she looks at Akihiko, the boy dissolves into some kind of strange leaf like creature.

*Several days ago...*
THe transformed Sparrow, her eyes blazing with an intense silver light, chokes Ayane to death with her clawed hands. Sparrow grins savagely as the woman who had cared for her these last two years slowly dies. 

“Enough!” a voice exclaims. 

Just as Ayane's body goes limp, Hatori appears in front of them. Sparrow instantly let’s go of Ayane and narrows her silver glowing eyes at the Hawk Sage in a clear expression of hatred. Hatori waves her on with his right hand. 

"RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!" Sparrow savagely roars at him.  

“That’s right come here my dear,” he says calmly, slowly reaching into the folds of his Samurai robes. 

Sparrow charges at him but before she can even react, the Sage appears over her head and nimbly places a gray tag with a seal, onto her forehead. Suddenly all of the chakra spewing violently out of her body cuts off and Sparrow’s silver eyes dim. Her body jerks violently back and forth until she finally collapses face first onto the grass. 

_The next morning..._
Sparrow awakens in a hospital bed. Her eyes slowly flutter open and she shields her gaze briefly from the bright hospital lights above. The first thing she feels is intense pain. Every inch of body feels as if its been run through a meat grinder. The second thing she feels are intense flashes of memory from the previous night. In her mind's eye she can see herself attacking someone, growling like a monster, but it's fuzzy and she can't bring into focus. 

"What happened?" she groans, trying to sit up but feeling too weak to do so. 

"There was...an incident it seems," A familiar voice responds. Sparrow looks over in the far corner and sees Hatori sitting in shadow and smoking a pipe. His large straw hat shrouds his eyes from view.  

"Incident?" Sparrow mutters under breath. Suddenly she hears the scream of Mrs. Ikane, her landlady. Sparrow sits up boltright and looks at Hatori, the entire time hoping that what she remembering was just a horrible nightmare. 

"Mrs. Ikane! Is she...is she alright?!

Hatori remains silent with his face downcast. 

"ANSWER ME!!!" Sparrow cries with tears in her eyes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2010)

*Kage Meeting...*
Ulik snorts derisively at all the idle chatter. To think he left a glorious dream with three well endowed Valkyrie women for this nonsense. Again he wonders, not for the first or last time, how such weak individuals as these could become the chieftain's of their villages. Where he comes from far to the great North, at the limits of the known world, honor and integrity mean more then diplomacy. Smogkage, Eaakage, these titles are akin to worthless rubbish in his opinion. In his mind there is only, Stone, Leaf, Sand, Cloud, and Mist, as it has always been, and always will be. The five great villages that hold back the darkness.  

"BAH! My words ache to hear this women's gossip and idle rumor mongering!" Ulik exclaims gruffly, wishing he had brought a keg of ale with him. He points his right index finger at the Hokage, "Your proclamation of impeachment against this great warrior is not fit for me to wipe my own ass with! You can no more impeach him then you can impeach the sun for giving you a sunburn, or the rain for making you wet." 

"I stand with Rakiyo and anyone who stands against him is my enemy!" 

Ulik spits at the ground in front of Arlong. Holographic spit or not, it makes him feel good. "That descendant of conniving murderers and ruffians is the one we must impeach. We must free his people from serfdom and return balance to the land!"  

The giant troll like man shakes his massive hairy fists at Arlong, "You say you would like to see your three tails fight my five tails," he says with a grin, "Well I do not let children fight in my stead. I let my pounders do the fighting for me!" he exclaims, referring to the giant brass knuckles that he often wears into combat.  

_25 years ago in Hidden Stone..._
"IS THIS ALL YOU HAVE?!" an 18 year old Ulik shouts while throwing a bludgeoned Stone Ninja to the ground like a sack of potatoes. He stands before the massive stone gates of the Hidden Stone village, bloodied but unbowed. It had been a year since he ventured forth from his homelands far to the north, to seek new challenges and face the mightiest warriors that this land has to offer. 

He had come to the Stone Village during the night and pounded on their gates, challenging anyone brave enough to face him in combat. For 24 hours he received no answer, and for 24 hours he pounded nonstop on the gates, and screamed until his voice became raw. Finally, this morning they sent forth a warrior clad in strange garb, a young man barely older then Ulik himself. The young man used some kind of strange sorcery to ensnare him, but, Ulik easily pounded the man to a pulp. After several hours they sent out the current bloody pulp of a man that lays before Ulik's feet right now. This one was slightly stronger and his arcane spells were more potent, but Ulik still prevailed. 

"IS THIS THE BEST YOU HAVE OH FABLED WARRIORS OF HIDDEN STONE??!" he growls at the top of his lungs, his voice booming all over the valley. 

Suddenly the gates begin to rumble and they split open. A figure walks out dressed in the same manner of garb as the other two that Ulik had fought. He wears a dark gray vest over a plain black jumpsuit. He stands a hair over six feet tall, but compared to the seven plus foot tall Ulik, he might as well be a dwarf. He wears his black hair tied into a long ponytail, and in later years he will don a straw hat instead. 

The man bows towards Ulik as two med ninja cart away the injured ninja that Ulik had defeated. "My name is Hatori Ikame," he says calmly.

Ulik grins at the man and slams his right fist into his barrel chest in greeting, "Well met Hatori. I am Ulik of the North. Are you the strongest?!!"

The man shakes his head with rueful smile, "I am not the strongest...but I am stronger then the last two you defeated. The first you beat was what we call a Chuunin, and the last man," he gestures at the ninja being carted away, "He was a Special Jounin...but I am a true Jounin."  Hatori stares at Ulik all the while, wondering how a man could beat two highly trained Shinobi with just brute force, but then Hatori realizes something. Ulik is not just using brute force. He focuses on the brass knuckles that Ulik wears, the metal seems to be of the chakra absorbing type. So he can use chakra he realizes suddenly, though it's only elementary at best. 

"BAH! Chuu-nin, Jo-nin...these words mean nothing to me!" Ulik growls with a dismissive wave of his right hand, "Strong is strong, weak is weak! What you call Cha-krah...I call the All Force!" 

Hatori nods, "True enough, but you know we can teach you to properly harness what you call the All Force and it will make you far stronger then are now. I'm offering you an invitation to join us." 

Ulik squares up into a fighting posture, "Defeat me and I may consider it!"  Suddenly Ulik rushes at Hatori with blinding speed and they connect punches with thunderous impact. 

_An hour later..._
"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Ulik bellows loudly. His body is covered in blood and he can barely stand on his feet, but he feels a great happiness he has never felt before. "This is the challenge I have searched for!" 

Meanwhile Hatori lays on one knee, looking little better then Ulik, amazed that this man has fought him to a draw with no jutsu to even draw upon. In fact Hatori's vast knowledge of Jutsu is the only thing that saved his life and allowed him to hurt Ulik at all. I really should consider taking up that Sage training he thinks to himself. 

"I accept your offer for training, and I will gladly become your comrade, Hatori!" Ulik lifts up Hatori with one hand and they both limp back to the gates. "We will fight again after I have learned to harness this...Chak-rah! 

"I'll pass thank you very much," Hatori responds.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2010)

Bat-nin and Nudaa.

The pair had been equipped with grappling hooks and were using them regularly.

"Why don't we just use our chakra feet Bat-nin?" Ike asked as they flew up the side of the building

"Fool! This is what superheroes do! If we didn't do this then we'd just be shinobi!" Dante said through his bat mask

"I see!" Ike exclaimed as they reached the top of the Intensive treatment building.

"Right, rule one of Superheroes. Make a dramatic entrance. Watch!" Dante/Bat-nin threw a smoke grenade just where Vergil was standing. The smoke exploded out, Dante leaping into it and positioning himself into a pose, covering the lower half of his mouth with the cape and kneeling on the ground with his eyes narrowed.

"Oh wowie that's awesome!" Ike said attempting to imitate his mentor, throwing the grenade down, landing in the smoke however come pose time he ended up falling asleep as he had thrown the sleep gas grenade.

"...almost kiddo."

"Just what the hell are you doing Dante?" Vergil asked not really wanting to know the answer

"Dante? Ah my good friend, yes he asked me to say that he will be preoccupied for the time being, but he asked for my help. I do not believe we have met, I am Bat-nin, protector of Arkham Island and this is my trusty sidekick N.U.D.A.A who is Not an Underage Dude At All. Together we shall crack this case and fight off the villainy of this island." Bat-nin said standing tall

"You've been here too long Dante. Come on." Vergil spun and walked towards the door

"Wait there citizen!" Bat-nin pulled Vergil suddenly to one side as a kunai flew past and slammed into the door. "I wouuld recommend you keep your byakugan on at all times as we enter this place. There are some fiendish traps and this building has been designed to keep people out and in. We gotta be careful." Bat-nin said and tossed him a soldier pill. "we'll need them"

"...but the fish have socks on!" Ike said sitting up suddenly frm his sleep. "Bat-nin, fish don't need socks do they?"

"Hm, an interesting riddle. Vergil what do you think."

Vergil exhaled deeply and activated his byakugan. "I think we should take every measure possible not to be detected." He snatched the grappling hook from Ike and fired it at a ventilation shaft, before yanking the grill off of it. "Let's go."

Vergil jumped up and disappeared into the shaft.

"I didn't say you could touch my grapple!" Ike said chasing after him

"Ah dude, don't say shit like that, it's too damned funny." Dante said following.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2010)

*With Misuto...*
With a serrated Kunai, Misto carves a smile onto the face of one of the dead Samurai. "There now you don't look so glum chum!" Misuto says with a sneer. Times like this he wishes he had a camera to collect these special moments with, and put them in a scrapbook for his grandkids to see one day.

Misuto dispels his water clone, turning it back into raw liquid and funneling it back into his wine skin. As Misuto leaves the break room, whistling to himself he crosses out into the corridor. His nose wrinkles reflexively as the smells of war, blood, sweat, and tears, reaches him. He wishes he could bottle that scent and wear it on his clothes. 

_Oh I'd like that Misuto you naughty boy,_ Tina his giant meat cleaver sword tells him, in a sultry female voice.  Misuto had also transformed the giant buster style blade into a long katana to better fit in. He was starting to like pretending to be a Samurai. 

Misuto nods as he reaches a corner, "Oh yeah, bet your sweet ass you would...but girls like Isane don't like that smell. They wear shit that smells like flowers, and fuckin raindrops!"  

However Misuto's conversation with his "girl" is cut off as he spies a familiar figure creeping down the hall. The smell of shit hits him as well from far off, and why not. This girls seems like the type to play in the muck anyway. 

"Turtle bitch!" he sneers with glee. 

From the opposite end a squad of six Samurai turn the corner. They notice Misuto but think he's one of them due to the Samurai armor he wears. Misuto emphatically waves them onwards. 

"Hey guys!" he whispers at them, "One of those fuckin Mist Ninja are just around this corner!" 

The Samurai nods and draw their swords. Misuto laughs inwardly, "I hear she killed a whole bunch of our brothers and ate them....the fuckin cannibal bitch!" This only fuels the samurai's rage just as Misuto expects it would. These pricks and their dumb honor code.

Misuto puts on a helmet to cover his face and the corner in front of Lyra. "THERE SHE IS! GET HER!!!" He commands. The six Samurai sped around the corner and charge at the girl in a frenzy. 

Meanwhile Misuto removes several explosive tags from his pouch, ready to throw them right into the middle of the chaos. Let fate decide who get hit. 

"There's no I in team!" he says with a chuckle from under his helmet.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Slowly whisking past deep underbrush and snakes deep into the glum forest, The fog overtakes the lush and dark rainforest. ?Ah, how dreary I love it here, I?m glad the damn government marooned us here? zero?s eye flickered, fading ?Izuna better not be late. HO? He fully shoots awake and blitz the window detaching the vines of the rotten tree house.

?I need to get inland meet the kage and my new teacher. J_eez I almost I almost dozed off, pathetic.?_ A quick hop onto the branches lands him in a sprint to the village gate. He touches down and re-centers himself upright with a slow sleek standing entrance. ?Sensei! Kusakage?! I?m here!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 22, 2010)

With Shou-

He'd managed to catch up to the turtle, however he was still hanging out behind corners. "I can't take chances with any of my freaking team, they all probably feel like killing me by this point." He noticed six samurai charging towards Lyra. "To fight, or not to fight. Turtle bitch can handle them on her own." Course it was about that time he noticed a seventh samurai with explosive tags. "..... yeah, wonder who that could be...." Shou sweatdropped. 

"The hell is with his obsession with explosive tags?" Shou still had two katana with him, his dragons slayer and the ornate golden katana he'd taken from that samurai he killed. "Alright, this will be a bit more fun." Shou began to preform handsigns, keeping his eyes on the ninja with the explosive tags. "Ninpo, Soushuuha no jutsu!" Throwing out six kunai and the golden Katana he let them float just above the ground for a second.

"Take this you bastard." Shou let the Kunai fly into the six samurai but made sure he aimed the Katana for the one with the explosive tags. "Then..." Shou turned the corner and rushed forward towards that seventh samurai. "Fukumi Hari!" He leaped into the air and unleashed a wave of needles behind the Katana. "Take that you son of a bitch." Shou thought to himself.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 22, 2010)

The other genin leapt off the building, leaving the other two with their sensei.  “Just let him leave.  We need to start our first mission together girls.  It is an Urgent mission from the sick Daimyo.  We need to grocery shop for him.  For both him and his wife are extremely ill.” *Yasha *says, adjusting her coat slightly, “The list calls for Rice, Beans, Eggs, Flour, Fruit, Fu, Mushrooms, Noodles, Soy products, Vegetables, Seafood, Finned fish, Shellfish, Crab (Kani), Roe, Processed seafood, and Seaweed.” she says, looking at a list that was hidden in the metal breastplate.

“You girls ready?  First test, endurance.” The sensei says, running down the side of the academy wall, ‘Three tests, we’ll see just who can endure more enemy attacks.  She gets to the bottom and makes three shadow clones, all three activating the Byakugan as Yasha stands back, hiding.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 22, 2010)

Two Face.

The guards chased the horribly scarred shinobi through the circular maze of the asylum and soon found themselves to be at a darkened dead end.

"We have you now Face." They said looking at him at the wall, their eyes adjustin to the darkness. There was suddenly a poof of smoke as the kage bunshin of Two face disappeared.

"No. We have you." Two face's voice came from the speakers. Suddenly a giant metal wall came up and trapped them in the room. "Only one of you will be allowed out. The room is slowly being filled with Jokers nerve toxin as we speak. I think you know what you have to do." Two face said looking at the cameras in the control room with a grin as the two men suddenly fought each other.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 22, 2010)

*Being drug*

Not Exactly Oka isn't bad like other bijuu. And I understand don't want them to look at me as monster! ReiMei fell deep into thought as he was drug about Konoha.   "How did I end up in Konohagakure being drug by someone?Maybe this will pay off in the end. I hope so. I don't want this to be a waste of time. Kazuma is really cool and everything but. I miss Crystal and Nabuka alot." ReiMei snaps out of it and looks at a picture he keeps nicely folded. I can't wait to see you again.And My name is ReiMei Mayonaka! Remember it i'm going to be Rikkakage of Yukigakure!


----------



## JohnJohn (Jan 22, 2010)

*Katsumoto: Konoha...*

"Of course I get stuck with a team. And here I thought my next few weeks were gonna be filled with gum drops and sunshine." Katsumoto Meji was muttering to himself as he traveled down a dirt path leading to where his newly appointed squad of Genin supposedly were. He sucked on the lollipop in his mouth, slowly savoring every last ounce of flavor he could get from it. It was the only thing keeping him in contentment at the moment. "Team Thirteen. Thirteen, I mean c'mon. That's just oozing of bad luck."

Finally reaching the desired, or rather required location, the Jounin spotted two kids conversing amongst one another. He figured they'd been talking long enough and abruptly interrupted them. "Team Thirteen?"


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 23, 2010)

JohnJohn said:


> *Katsumoto: Konoha...*
> 
> "Of course I get stuck with a team. And here I thought my next few weeks were gonna be filled with gum drops and sunshine." Katsumoto Meji was muttering to himself as he traveled down a dirt path leading to where his newly appointed squad of Genin supposedly were. He sucked on the lollipop in his mouth, slowly savoring every last ounce of flavor he could get from it. It was the only thing keeping him in contentment at the moment. "Team Thirteen. Thirteen, I mean c'mon. That's just oozing of bad luck."
> 
> Finally reaching the desired, or rather required location, the Jounin spotted two kids conversing amongst one another. He figured they'd been talking long enough and abruptly interrupted them. "Team Thirteen?"


ReiMei looks up at the jonin.Yes sir!He stops Kazuma from dragging him.And grabs Kazuma by his collar.You must be Katsumo Sensei!He bows to his new sensei.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 23, 2010)

*Izuna, Kusagakure.*

Izuna goes by the road to Kusagakure whistling and watching new environment. It was all new to him. All he saw in Konoha was trees and one river. But in this forest trees was huge compared to Konoha’s. Izuna couldn’t even see sun over the trees. His whistling comes back to him in echo. “Why the hell I and Zero didn’t go together to the Kusa. I bet he doesn’t like this path.” Izuna didn’t like long journeys. For him it was too exhausting and boring, especially when he travels alone. “I’m tired” He scratched his butt and took a book from his pocket. “I want to read this so much. Maybe I should take a break and do that. But Zero would tease me again that I am late again.” He put his book back where it was and has smelled out delicious food. “Kusa must be near, at last.” He took some steps forward and he saw gates “There is no doubt. It’s Kusagakure.” And then he saw his friend, Zero. “Sensei! Kusakage?! I’m here!” ”Hey, don’t shout so loud, Zero.”


----------



## Kuno (Jan 23, 2010)

Konoha/Team 11/Heather...

“You fucking little shits!”  Heather glared at them her rage mounting ever higher.  “I should leave you for the creatures that prowl this lake when darkness falls.  Show you what it is like to be at the bottom of the food chain.  I’m sure it is a place that none of you have ever ventured before.”  Her voice was quiet but dripping with anger her eyes settling on the Uchiha last.  “But, unfortunately the Hokage would have my hide for that.”  With those words she did a quick hand seal forming three kage bunshin.  

In a flash the three clones snapped the ice needles and remained by the genin’s side.  “Right.  Get ready!”  Heather yelled as the reflection from the eyes of the monsters narrowed then moved as the creatures jumped out of the bushes.  There was eight of them and they were monsters to say the least.  They surrounded the squad and growled slightly then one of them jumped.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 23, 2010)

?Hey, don?t shout so loud, Zero.? ?Hmph? in surprise he looked back ?Yo, izu ya like the village.? ?Mystifying, in konoha the trees were much shorter, and the land is a lot smaller so we don?t have to travel very far at all.? Self absorbent in his own thoughts he nonchalantly replied ?I noticed? izuna eye browed him ?I love my village, it?s so whimsical and glum, It always rains because we?re next to the rain village, and all the clouds fog up the place, and the lush dark forests tower over the old yet romantic tree houses. Sigh, it?s almost orgasmic?

He was pulled into his long drawn story, yet creped out by his level of passion ?What the fuck, did you eat something in the forest?? ?Hah hah ha oh m-. Oh you?re great.? Weirded out, he followed zero as they walked into the village gate to meet the chuunin gate guards. ?His father and my guardian, uchiha zade was supposed to sign us in with the kage?? ?hold on? he quickly marks the spot right in front of him ?yeah, right here you?re a little early, but we are going to need to see some I.D.? ?yeah here.? ?Now here are your headbands,? ?thanks? zero straps his headband to his shirt?s shoulder and hurries them away. ?Get us some hotdogs and we can look around the village, you told me on the ride to the kono/kusa you read a book about this place.?


----------



## Sumon (Jan 23, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

“What? Animals?” Shinomori looked around and saw that they were already surrounded. “Why the hell you didn’t warn us?” Shinomori didn’t want to show his powers to his team.  And there was a good opportunity to madden his sensei. So he couldn’t force himself not to say those words. “Anyway, I’m not going to fight. My mission is to clean up this whole mess, not to tame stupid animals.” And he started watching his team. “Hmm, it is going to be pretty interesting. I hope animals won’t attack me”


*Izuna, Kusagakure.*

“Thank you” Izuna said those words when he was taking Kusa’s headband from guard’s hand. Izuna looked a bit surprised. He didn’t think that hey would give him such honorable item just after they enter the village. However, he did something unregarded. Unlike his friend, Izuna put his headband into his backpack. “Yeah, I did read a book, but that book was more about the history of Kusa. It was quite booring, so I didn’t read it all. What? You are hungry? Okay, follow me. Let’s find a place where delicious food dominates.” Izuna smiled and started leading the way to the centre of the village. He was smitten by feelings. Izuna started feeling like being a bigger brother of Zero. 

”Here is the ramen shop. Let’s go there.” They took a seat. Izuna took off his backpack which was pretty heavy. “Now it’s better” He thought. “Hello mister. I would like to have one seafood ramen, please” He said to the seller with a smile in his face.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Lake*

Ukeireru breathed a sigh of relieve when one of Heather's shadow clones cleared the lake and broke away the ice needles. "I thought the bitch would just leave us hangin' there..." he said softly. Peering to the other side of the lake, where his other team mates supposedly were, he only saw the glint of red eyes in the dark night. "Goddamned, the fuckin beast is on us" as he saw a damn lot of eyes glint he said "Correction, the beasts" and he started sprinting for the other side of the lake.

He saw Shinomori come into the clearing, acting like he was cool and like the animals were non-existent. Ukeireru ignored him, even when one of the beasts sprang for the smallish ninja. "Tough guys gotta handle their own problems" he offered to Shinomori as the guy was thrown down into the sand. Then suddenly, three of the beasts had squared off against Ukeireru. "Fuckin hell, just my luck" he thought. "Panku no ikari! Arise!" he screamed in the cold night sky, holding a small scroll in front of him. A poof came from the scroll and suddenly the air before Ukeireru filled with wooden dragon. A snarling wooden dragon, expanding blades from his arms immediately. "Magen ? Narakumi no Jutsu" he said, aiming his genjutsu at the middle beast. Not waiting to find out what the hell a beast like that would be viewing in his genjutsu, Ukeireru made his dragon swoop in and draw a cut from head to hind with the arm blade. Another of the beasts sprang. Ukeireru made his dragon turn around and unleash a furious needle barrage upon the jumping beast, turning it into a hedgehog and diverting it's course at the same time. The beast came down and lay very still. The dragon returned in front of Ukeireru with a subtle pull of his finger. One down, two to go... he quietly mouthed, looking at his two remaining adversaries. One of them could barely stand anymore, but the other one looked ready to fight at any moment. "No problem at all mates" Ukeireru said and he took a cigarette out of his pocket and lit it. "Get the fuckin attack coming then, sabertooth clanshits"

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha Academy*

Bagunotoko watched in amazement how the male student gracefully left the meeting without even saying a word. She felt this guy was a bitch and a hero at the same time. "What the hell? Where'd he go? Wasn't he supposed to be our team mate? Why is he leaving? Where's he going? Why didn't he even say anything? I don't get it anymooooore..." she whined. ?Just let him leave. We need to start our first mission together girls. It is an Urgent mission from the sick Daimyo. We need to grocery shop for him. For both him and his wife are extremely ill.? her sensei said. Bagunotoko got happier at this. Helping people out as a mission? Here was something she could live with. Then something else popped into her mind. "Sensei, you haven't even told us your name yet"

?You girls ready? First test, endurance.?  her small sensei suddenly said while she jumped off the roof and onto the street. With a poof, there were suddenly four senseis, and then there were only three. The three remaining senseis all activated their Byakugan. "Three tests, we?ll see just who can endure more enemy attacks." With a glance to Inori, Bagunotoko jumped right down in the middle of the three senseis. "Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I'll show you!" she said, assuming a ready battle pose. She'd show those guys something, she thought. Something good.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 23, 2010)

kusagakure: zero and Izuna - ramen bar 3:05

“Yeah I’ll have a big bowl of pork and chicken, no naruto and no seaweed. Thanks.” “why no seaweed.” “Oh I hate mushy food, and my favorite are noodles and the like.(pasta)” “Really that stuff is really popular though how could you avoid it.” “I’m picky” -grin- “your ramen is ready” the steaming ramen stirs around the bowl with its delicious amber tone. “Itadakimasu” Zero looks over as he picks up his chop sticks “what?” “It’s to give thanks for the food” “oh yeah, Itadakimasu” zero spins his chopsticks into a quick snap and starts inhaling his ramen.

Izuna eats his ramen slower and keeps his bowl on the table, and notices his fingers “That’s an odd hand position” pulling his head out to take a breath “yeah we use forks” he pours the remains of the soup into his throat “really whe-… god have you no manners?” “haha” he whips a shuriken out of his pocket and it whirls around izuna’s leg “what is tha!” A swift side kick knocks izuna’s chair out from under him and he falls over as the wire tightens around his leg and the shuriken stabs him. “AHH bitch! –bam- Guh.. -shink- Yow that’s sharp!” after he looks out the drapes and zero is quickstepping though the crowded streets. “house’s on desu street bro!!”


----------



## Sumon (Jan 23, 2010)

*Izuna, Kusagakure.*

“Go somewhere, I’ll find you later” Izuna said to his friend. Ramen seller looks surprised by the incident and asks Izuna’s: “Are you all right?” “Yeah, thanks. Sorry for my friend, he is kind of dumb.” Izuna took his kunai, cut the wire and withdrew shuriken from his leg, which was stuck quite deep.  Blood started flowing out of his leg. “Aww, it hurts. What he was thinking?” Then Izuna took some bandages from his backpack and bandaged his leg. “Thanks again, mister, I will leave money here.” He left some money on the table, putted his backpack on his back and limped off the ramen shop. “I hope it’s not a serious wound. Now I will have to find that troublesome Zero. I wonder where he could be. Oh yes, he said something about house in desu street. I should head there.” Izuna started walking with a limp towards desu street.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _epic battle music_ 



[YOUTUBE]xPfgaTQ3jvs[/YOUTUBE]




Izuna walks around the corner of the block _“only a few blocks left until that house.”_ zero looks down from the misty cloud filled sky and jumps off the roof after spotting izuna “hey izu-kun” he bounds off of the roof’s singles to the bottom floor. _“calm down, calm down._ What were you thinking!” confused “what’da ya mean” “um you stabbed me?” “is it that bad, here’s some bandages.” “why would y-” “my dads house is just a couple blocks ahead.” “ugh”

They walk into the large barely used kitchen “I’m home! Dad!” A husky man, yet somehow toned looking man dressed in sweats and with a slight smell of junk food pops out of the living room just before the tv suddenly shifted from crime shows into epic music. “My naginata will slay you!!” unfazed zero lowers his body “Uh zade-dono could I run some water o-” “silence…” A quick step forward and the blade lunges across the room slashing the door shut. Zero ducks past the spear and jumping on his hands to avoid the sharp twist and swing of the wooden naginata’s handle.

The moment is broken when zero falls whilst kicking his hand and using the momentum to get behind his dad and land a powerful kick ending with a roll pursued by a slashing blade. The man spoke calmly, which made his crazed expressions look like showmanship. “Strength was never your strong suit.” “I can see where zero gets his craziness now.”

Zero rushed at him whilst releasing a few shuriken, yet they were no match for a quick spin and a heavy slam into the ground. Zero stopped in front of the blade before it touched down and rushed his dad with an opened fuuma shuriken, “range is a non-factor when the enemy is dead in sight.” A swift pick of the foot shoot zero across the room *“UHH”* “The greatest thorn is always under your foot.” Zero went flying back but he was making seals hidden by a flip and stomping the wall. “Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu”


----------



## Sumon (Jan 23, 2010)

*Izuna, Kusagakure*

What a weird guys. I should get out of there before I get involved. “Bye Zero, I will find you. Now I have to go.” Izuna left Zero father’s house and started looking for a flat which was assigned to him. “I should take a look at the map, but where I can find one? Oh yes, there is one near gates of Kusa. It seems it is going to take a while.” Everyone around him was working so hard. People were building new houses, painting walls, delivering food. And they were still happy. Every single person who Izuna saw said hello to him. “This village is much more polite than Konoha. It’s good that I have left Konoha.”

”Here it is. It’s not so far from here. And academy is there. I will go to the academy too after take a look at my new home. In the way to home I should buy some tea I think” Izuna was looking around as he found a tea shop. He entered the shop and said to the seller: “Hello mister. I would like to have one green tea, please.” Izuna putted his money on the counter. “Here, take it” “Thanks, good bye.” “It’s delicious. And it’s near my house. I think I will be a permanent customer at that place” He laughed. Izuna entered his house, left his backpack on the bed and left. “Now I should report about my arrival to the academy, so they will assign me to the team.” 

He came near academy. It isn’t as big as Konoha’s is. And there is much less students. Izuna entered the academy and asked one ninja where he should introduce himself. He said that he should introduce to the Zeke-sama, but he isn’t in the academy at the moment. So ninja said to Izuna to take a look at the academy and feel free to train if he wants to. But Izuna didn’t even think about training in this place. He took a seat and started reading a book.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 23, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Team 9 ; Land of Tall Grass*

The Giant blades of grass towered over the nearby buildings like watchful guardians, Hatsune unsuccessful with her search for Penjew had bummed her out and thus went to the local karoeke bar to cheer herself up. A Strange old man was ahead of her with a pudgy stomach and a balding head. He smelled of cheap cologne and sweat as she horribly butchered a famous pop song.

The drunken stupor that seemed to hang over like a murky cloud of the hazey establishment only fueled the karoeke goers to boo the man of stage pumbling him with bottles and other nearby objects. The stage was clear and after the exit the last man had it seemed no one wanted to step up. Going up the stairs Hatsune gripped the mic and took a deep breath.

*"This better be good"* A drunken fool muttered in the back almost falling of his chair as he reached over for a plate of peanuts that was meant to absorb the alcohol in their system. Taking a deep breath Hatsune thought of a song she head been sang to when she was a kid. Trying to remember the words she started.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZxweHs_2dE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




After an hour the place was pact with other viewers who cheered on as Hatsune sang her next song. Pengu was there as well impressed by the little girls talent. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_OJPrQC1eg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




The entire place sang along with the Gomu Girl as the same drunken man who had been heckled earlier pretend to play guitar in the air. "YOU ROCK!" A teenage boy said from the back as Hatsune continued to sing her heart out. "SHE'S GOT TALENT!" Another girl said from the back as the song's energy seemed infectious. The bald man's antics seemed to catch on as a man began to play an imaginery drum set behind him as he went on to play his solo with gusto.

The drummer and guitarist both reach the climax playing with as much energy as a kid in christmas the place finally erupted in a sea of cheers as Hatsune bowed leaving the stage. Pengu walked up towards her "I'm really impressed, Your really talented" Hatsune quickly recognized him, Afterall how often is it you meet a talking cat. "Thanks, I use to sing alot back at my house" Hatsune said sticking her tongue out.

"Hey what's your name anyway?" Hatsune asked curious "Pengu" There was a small awkward silence between the two as Hatsune thought about it for a bit. "Pengu...Where have I heard that before" Before giving it a second thought she brushed it to the side and introduced herself. "MY NAMES HATSUNE GOMU NICE TO MEET YA!" She said with the same vigor she had on stage.

*"Hey girlie your really talented" *A Drunken man said appearing from the side bumping into Pengu. "HEY CAT WHATS YOUR PROBLEM!" Before pengu could even respond the man smashed the bottle over his head. "PENGU!" Hatsune called out worried about her new found friend. *"Fucking cat" *The drunk said turning back to Hatsune "GUM GUM PISTOL!" The girls powerful attack sent the man crashing through the wall and out unto the busy street.

Taking the cats hand she began running with him "COME ON ILL TAKE YOU BACK TO MY SENSEI HE'LL KNOW WHAT TO DO!" Hatsune called out hoping that they could heal the cut on Pengus head.


----------



## Shay (Jan 23, 2010)

*Inori and Bagunotoko's Trial, Konoha Ninja Academy*

Shopping - now that was a mission she could get behind. Safe, easy. This definitely was going to be much easier then she had anticipated. Thank God!

?You girls ready? First test, endurance.?  

"Wait, what?"

Suddenly before their eyes, three Yashas stood at the ready with their white eyes glaring brightly, veins popping out beneath the skin - she had heard so many things about those eyes, about Yasha, the Hyuuga. This wasn't shopping at all!

"Three tests, we?ll see just who can endure more enemy attacks."

Bunshin... Inori thought. No... Kage Bunshin? Oh, God, I'm so not ready for this! We need a plan...

Bagu looked impishly at Inori before bellowing out her battle cry and leaping into the center of the clones. "Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I'll show you!" 

"Wait, no!" Inori yelled, absolutely shocked that her partner would rush in so brazen and unprepared. Why on earth would she even consider that? It was suicide! It was reckless! It was so... so... oh, God. One touch from the Hyuuga could kill, they could block anything, see you from miles away, they could enter your dreams and force you to see death itself - she had no idea how many of the schoolyard legends were true but what did it matter. They were outclassed. Inori bit her lip.

Not cool... so not cool...

Inori opened her satchel and brought out her shuriken. The test was to endure, not attack, so she wasn't about to charge in. She'd keep her distance and pray that the Aburame girl got back to her senses.


----------



## Michellism (Jan 23, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Samurai Compound; Land of Iron*

Lyra treaded down the hollow corridors of the Samurai Compound, The gray walls coated in a thin of aura of cold air. The holwing songs of the whipping snow could still be heard even this deep into the structure. The smell of Johnny's bowel product could still be smelt even at this distance, Lyra covered her nose with a piece of cloth that acted as a filter. "Damn it stinks"

She muttered to herself as she ended up at a deadend. To one side was a storage closet whose contents where completly empty and another was a disorganized blotchy Janitor's room that had adult magazines strewn on the floor. Closing the door behind her she continued to search through the facility, her stomach growling begging for food preferably Human flesh.

Even with all her training the Sanbi's traits where still prevelant in the young mist girl. Thinking back on it, it was one of the most intense training sessions of her life.

*Flash back, A Few weeks ago

Secret Training Area; Kirigakure*

"Come on set your back straight up and push against the waterfall. Bend mother nature to your will and show it what you can do Sanbi girl" Professor badass comanded while standing near a river bank that was the after effect of years of erosion. In front him stood a massive waterfall that stretched upwards out of the line of sight. Lyra pushed herself up resisting the Water's effect.

On her limbs where special training weights that forbid her any use of using the sanbi's chakra. Pushing herself up she gritted her teeth as her muscles burned, She had been at this for four hours and her body began to feel like it weighed a hundred times heavier. "I TOLD YOU MY NAME IS LYRA SUNAMEKO! LYRA SUNEMEKO!" Lyra called out sick to death of badass's nickname for her.

Loosing her footing Lyra plummits into the body of water that for a moment reminds of her of the Sanbi's own mental chamber. Swimming to the surface Lyra pants frustrated at her attempts. "Again" Badass said as Lyra climbed back atop the rock.

*Present*

Lyra sighed remembering how much her body ached because of it. Before she could curse the name of badass a familar, annoying, fishy voice could be heard down the corridor. "THERE SHE IS!" Turning around she saw a mob of fully armed samurai come her way. Running the opposite way Lyra barely managed to dodge an incoming swing that nicked a piece of Ninja over coat off.

"YOU BASTARD! DO YOU REALIZE HOW COLD IT IS!" Lyra complained whose body has yet to adapt to the foreign climate of the land of iron. *"SHUT UP!"* One samurai called out unsheathing his sword as he went in for the kill, he had been itching for action and after being dumped by his girlfriend was ready to stack some bodies. Blocking the sword with her palm blood shot out as she gripped at the freezing steel.

Two more came from her left flank ready to lay in a blow of their own. Blocking the incoming strikes with the earlier samurai's sword she spins around the blade landing two kicks into the Samurai's face before landing back unto the ground. Her hands completly cut from twirling on the blade she looks around still completly outnumbered. 

*SSSPPPINNKKK*

The sound of shooting wires echo through the hallways as the steel ropes wrap around her wrists taring at Lyra's flesh. Two samurais go in for the kick ready to slice her head off when chakra erupts from her body acting as a buffer between her and the attacks. Two parrell cuts appear on her neck as a small drop of blood pours forth. Had she not put up the chakra shroud she would've become headless.

Using her new found strength she rips through the ropes jumping backwards on all fours like a feral animal. It was time to put her training to the test as she clasped her hands together. Chakra began to pour out even more rapidly this time as it began to form a silhoutte of a creature around her body. A Tail sprouted out from the back and her looks became feral.

Her skin dotted in a sea green scales, Her fangs protruded outwards as her eyes became a haunting gold. *"OUT OF MY WAY!"* She called out as she extended out her chakra claw skewering through four Samurais hoisting them upwards like shiskabab as she chucked their lifeless body to the side. This time was different, Lyra was in control. With a sick grin on her face she completly beheaded another samurai with a flick of her claw.

Looking at the end of the hallway she noticed a familar looking person. Feigning ignorance she pulled back before punching forward unleashing an extended chakra punch aimed towards Misuto.* "RRAAGGHHH!!"* The girl called out as the walls cracked releasing debris from the speed of the attack.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kage Meeting;Akemi/Jade*
"Really? You all are really going to try and impeach him?" Akemi questioned with a stern tone in her voice. She knew what the Hokage did was wrong, but to try and impeach the man? "If that's the case I agree with the Kazekage and Tsuchikage. Then all of you should be up for impeachment as well!" Akemi yelled her anger rising. "If we're using that kind of logic I don't see why Arlong isn't up for vote, or the Smogkage I find his sudden raise in power to be disturbing!"

The thought of trying to impeach another Kage set Akemi over the edge. Normally she could hold her calm, but the way in which they were accusing with out taking a look at themselves was idiotic to her. "Tsch, I'm through here" Akemi said as her silhouette vanished.

"Hmmm...with Akemi gone I'm stand in at the moment." Jade said as she looked over at the other Kages. "I stand by the Hokage, trying to impeach him would only lead in chaos throughout his whole village and more than likely a retaliation of some sort. I also have the feeling that some of you would use that to your advantage." 

*Kayo/Hospital with Kazuma*
Kayo looked at Kazuma with a warm smile as she jumped down from the seat. "Here you go. it's a letter" she said handing him the transfer notice. "Your other two teammates dropped out all of a sudden. So Albel-sensei had you transferred over to team 2. My sensei told me he was rather hurt that he wasn't there to protect you when you got hurt, but he won't admit it." Kayo explained slowing make her way toward the door.

"So...your now a part of team 2!" She yelled running back over and grabbing his hand. "We have a mission also and times been a wasting with my search for ya. Besides it'll be good to get your mind off of the negative thoughts, espeically after you meet Neiko-sensei."

*Azumo;Bar;Land of Tall Grass*
After I "Questioned" a good amount of the attractive male patrons took my search somewhere else. Though I wasn't one to be noisy I waited outside nearby of where I last saw Hatsune dissapear to. _"I'll need to tell that girl not to wonder off on her own"_ I thought to myself when suddenly running with what looked like a cat right behind her. I ran to intercept her to see what the problem was and why she was with a giant cat. "Hatsune, what's wrong!" I asked trying to calm her down. She explained to me that the gaint cat known as Penjews....wait? Penjews?....Anyway she explained that he had gotten an injury to the back of his head. "I take it your looking for Minori? She wandered off somewhere I have no idea where she could be, just let me take a look the injury to the head couldn't be that bad." I said in a soothing voice hoping to calm the young genin down.

As I reached my hand to the back of the cats head I felt the warm blood that flowed from the back of the person's head. I slowly lifted my hand up to see the person/things blood all over my palm. Slowly I felt myself loosing control as from all the other times I could feel my eyes begin to glaze over as a stared down at the two...with lust.

*Minori/300 meters away from the bar/Land of Tall Grass*
"Ah, here it goes" Minori said as she bent down to one knee. Right before her was a very rare blue rose. The rose wasn't seen very often as it rarely grows anywhere, but the Land of Tall Grass was known for it's rather unique vegetation and plants among other things. "Now that I've found this I can rejoin the others. I still felt uneasy leaving his surgery up to Chopper, but I couldn't pass up the chance to find this flower."

The blue rose wasn't just a very rare adn beautiful flower, but it had potent healing properites that Minori could make use of. After his surgery Chopper and his body would both be physically exhuasted, but with this flower it up the healing process and gave a astounding boost to stamina something almost akin to a food pill. Those were just 2 of the benefits the flower granted.

"Alright time to return to the others."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> With Shou-
> 
> He'd managed to catch up to the turtle, however he was still hanging out behind corners. "I can't take chances with any of my freaking team, they all probably feel like killing me by this point." He noticed six samurai charging towards Lyra. "To fight, or not to fight. Turtle bitch can handle them on her own." Course it was about that time he noticed a seventh samurai with explosive tags. "..... yeah, wonder who that could be...." Shou sweatdropped.
> 
> ...






Michellism said:


> *Lyra Sunameko; Samurai Compound; Land of Iron*
> 
> Lyra treaded down the hollow corridors of the Samurai Compound, The gray walls coated in a thin of aura of cold air. The holwing songs of the whipping snow could still be heard even this deep into the structure. The smell of Johnny's bowel product could still be smelt even at this distance, Lyra covered her nose with a piece of cloth that acted as a filter. "Damn it stinks"
> 
> ...



Misuto holds the dozen or so explosive tags in his hands like poker cards. "Hmm...full house!" he says with an insane sneer. Just as he's about to light them, a familiar high pitched and whiny voice tingles his ear drums, and even before the voice hits his ears that familiar cowards scent wafts under his nose. 

"Take this you bastard!"  a voice cries. Shou launches six kunai at the Samurai in he corridor and then launches an ornate golden Katana at him.  

"The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" Misuto growls under his breath abandoning his tags for later, and quickly draws Tina, which he has transformed into a Katana. Tina explodes in a puff of smoke and more then triples in size, as he swings it around at the flying missile like Katana.

*CLANG!*

Metal hits metal as Misuto bats away the golden Katana with Tina, causing it to fly against the wall and clatter onto the floor. Shou is not done however as he sends a hail of needles right behind the Katana. Misuto however just grins and laughs from under his helmet, and waves the needles onwards. 

"Bring it!"

A few needles hit Misuto harmlessly on his fur lined, Samurai chest plate, and a couple more bounce off the sides of his helmet. Save for a few that manage to slip into the slits in his plated armor he casually laughs it off. 

As Shou lands in front of him, Misuto holsters Tina and begins to form a set of handseals, "You do know it's me right? No wait scratch that...no talking until after I've had my dinner!" 

*"WATER CLONE!" *

Suddenly the water skin that Misuto wears across his belt starts to shake, and the cork of the water skin pops out like a Champagne bottle being uncorked. A sparkling blue liquid flies out of the skin, it's imbued with Misuto's own chakra, and splashes onto the floor, forming into a perfect clone of Misuto...Tina and all. 

Both Misuto and his clone take a simultaneous step towards Shou, "Two against one...I like those odds!" he laughs. 

* "RRAAGGHHH!!"*

Suddenly a loud scream followed by an immense chakra, echoes from down the hall. A powerful force slams into Misuto's chest and blasts him off his feet. The air in his lungs shoots out of his mouth like a jet and he lands on his back several meters away, and he coughs up blood. 

"Anyone get the license plate of that bus!" he growls as he sits up, blood trickling down his mouth, but he already knows the name of the bus anyway. The Turtle Bitch Express, next stop dead!

"BRO! TAG TEAM!!" he cries at his water clone. 

The clone nods with a shark teethed smile. *"Mizuame Nabara!"* The clone spits a wide spray of super sticky molasses like syrup in a wide spread across Shou and Lyra's feet. For good measure he sprays it over their bodies as well. 

At the same time Misuto springs to his feet and unfurls Tina into his grip, funneling his chakra into the sword. Oh yeah Tina you like that don't you? he asks his girl inwardly. You want more of Misuto, oh yeah you do! It wasn't until a couple of days ago that he discovered this wonderful special ability of Tina, he never knew she had such a liking for chakra. 
*
"Mizukuri no Yaiba!"* he commands and then spits a funnel of water across the sword. The water envelops the giant blade and forms into a massive blade of water, that extends for over ten feet. Tina, oh sweet Tina, takes Misuto's chakra and enriches the jutsu, making it more potent. 

*"OFF WITH YOUR HEADS!!"* he screams with a Hyena like cackle of laughter, as he swings the giant blade of water around in a huge but slow moving circle, not caring if he beheads the Samurai as well.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo/Hospital with Kazuma*
> Kayo looked at Kazuma with a warm smile as she jumped down from the seat. "Here you go. it's a letter" she said handing him the transfer notice. "Your other two teammates dropped out all of a sudden. So Albel-sensei had you transferred over to team 2. My sensei told me he was rather hurt that he wasn't there to protect you when you got hurt, but he won't admit it." Kayo explained slowing make her way toward the door.
> 
> "So...your now a part of team 2!" She yelled running back over and grabbing his hand. "We have a mission also and times been a wasting with my search for ya. Besides it'll be good to get your mind off of the negative thoughts, espeically after you meet Neiko-sensei."



"Team 2?" Kazuma mutters in surprise as Kayo pulls him out of his seat. 

This is unexpected, he thinks to himself. Just when things couldn't get more chaotic, they do. Kazuma stops short however and Kayo looks at him questioningly. "Hold on there's something I have to do first."

Kazuma walks towards a hospital room and opens the door slowly. His father lays on the bed, his eyes closed. A female healer, a woman in her early twenties, has her glowing palms pressed against his chest. She looks at him and smiles. 

"How is he?" 

"We've done all we can. The rest is up to him," she tells him softly.

Kazuma walks up to his father and whispers something into his right ear. As he turns around to exit the healer speaks, "Would you like to talk about it?" 

He slowly shakes his head, he's heard that question too many times today. "Nope..." Kazuma answers as he takes one last look at his father before exiting, "Later pops.". 

Kazuma meets back up with Kayo, "Okay let's go," he tells her, and they both make their way out of the Hospital.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 23, 2010)

As soon as the fighting started izuna started too leave, but zero was peocupied to see him off. ?katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu? His chest rose up and he exhaled a large ball of raging flames shooting towards zade. "You can?t touch me with that level of jutsu.? He spins his naginata in front of him and with the swift speed shreds the fireball, but three shuriken come out of the flames ?damn? two stick his chest, but he sees zero come around the fireball and he switches to a side spin to counter his attack.

?How cleaver? zero stands on his hands and drop kicks his father, ?And so the plot thickens.? but he stops the spin and catches his feet as they faze through the weapon and blow up in a puff of smoke. ?damn a clone I taught you well? out of the fire zero slides in for a swift groin punch, but in an instant the staff almost warps to his arm chopping it with the wooden end of the spear. The handle fazed through and he was shocked as the room cleared and he was gone. ?A double feint damn you kid.?  A voice comes from behind him as a speeding foot close lines him. ?And the stories over?

zade throws his naginata and it stabs the wall perfectly hanging like some wall ornament. ?Good job, your trickery was a little lacking.? ?Hmph, do you expect me to think up master strategies in the heat of an ambush.? ?Expect the unexpected.? ?I did? ?then why couldn?t you make a better strategy? ?cuz I?ve already beat you? ?touch?, don?t get ?too? cocky kid, but I love ya.. I?ll clean up you go to the academy and check it out, and sign up for a team.? Zero ran for the door at light speed ?Alright bye thanks dad? he reached out his hand and spun the knob then around the door.

_?It?s really cloudy I hope it rains.?_ A worried young girl comes up to zero, ?Umm sir you?re a ninja, and marco got stuck in the tree could you get him down.? With a smile on his face to reassure the kid, ?of course I?ll get him.? *?Katon: Goukakyuu no jutsu?* Zero hops up and steps on the first arm and hops up onto the numerous arms to get up to the cat, zero wobbles a little and grabs a branch to brace himself. ?woah? _it?s only ten feet up, I suck heheh?_ He grabs the cat but it claws his hand and runs down the tree. ?ow? the little girl yells up ?thank you, you have to stay inside kitty? the little girls rub her head all over the cat and runs home. Zero looks around as the fog rises overhead ?actually this is nice? he wipes his hand on some bandage wrap and ignores the little drops of blood left on his hand and takes a nap in the big dark tree.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 23, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*

Night had fallen deep in the wind country, The moon hung high as it's blanket of light breached through the ever expanding darkness. The sand was tinted blue under the hues of the Moon as Harei continued to tread the dangerous area. The gourd of sand strapped to his back as he finally arrived at a giant structure that appeared to be made from the remains of a giant centipede.

Letting himself in the place smelled of incense as the smoke burned his eyes. The small fire fly sized fires barely shedded light into the small hut as Harei stood by the door way. "Old man Zoumushi" Harei called out in the darkness as a small light of fire appeared at the end of the hut. Smoke trailed upwards as it found itself to dry old lips.

The small circle of light showed an elderly face, An old man with scars tracing his wrinkled skin that eventually lead to the thick and unkempt beard that housed numerous insects within it. A Delicate ecosystem as a centipede wormed its way to the surface devouring a small dragon fly before dissapearing back into his beard. He wore an old kimono that seemed extremely outdated.

"Harei Chiridatsu. It does my heart good to see you alive" He said taking a longer puff of his cigarette, The accumalitive ash falling off no longer able to hold on. "It's been four long years. Hows the Sand Village been treating you?" Zoumoshi asked curious grinding the cigarette into the ground bringing back the prevelant darkness of the room before lighting another cigarette.

Harei stood quite not knowing what to say to the man after all these years. "Is that all you have to say! IS THAT ALL YOU HAVE SAY AFTER ALL THESE YEARS!" Harei called out at the man who seemed unphazed by the outburst. Getting no response Harei gritted his teeth before exploding "ANSWER ME YOU SAD EXCUSE FOR A FATHER!!!!!" Harei called out at the top of his lungs, A deafing silence followed.

The whipping winds of the desert, Of the ever changing sands was all that could be heard. Zoumoshi didn't bother to answer his son as he finished his second cigarette going on his third. Zoumoshi leaned back and took a good look at his son. It had been a while and he had grown into quite the shinobi. "You know your mom use to give me the same look" Zoumoshi said with a smirk flashing his digusting yellow teeth.

"SHUT UP! YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO SPEAK OF HER!" Harei screamed out as the sands bend to his will gripping at his fathers limb. The two looked at one another exchanging glances. "So what? You came here to kill me? I've already lost the will to live" Zoumoshi said inviting death like a guest at an empty home. Harei panted up and down, In his hand he had the opportunity to do it. The chance to kill the man who marred his life.

Lifting his hand up he pointed towards his father. "Tell me. Where is Uroboe?!"

*WHAT IS THIS UROBOE HAREI SPEAKS OFF?! HAREI'S MEETING WITH HIS FATHER HEATS UP!!*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 23, 2010)

_Akira_

As Akira walked through the forest, something ruffled to the side of her. She took a step back, her hands shaking as they struggled to make the first seal. However, after more shaking, out came a rabbit. Akira exhaled for a bit, and approached the rabbit. However, she spotted an exploding tag, and she jumped back, only to be thrown by an explosion.

When the smoke disappeared, the rabbit was gone, but there was no blood, no fur, no anything. She was suspicious, and she tried calling out to her teammates.

"Hakumei! Sparrow!"


----------



## dark0 (Jan 23, 2010)

Zero wakes up refreshed with a yawn and an almost fall out of a tree zero climbs up to the peak and locks himself into a stern bed of branches. ?Ah my hand is going to scab over.? zero takes some bandages out of his backpack and wipes away the dried blood. ?Its so calming here.? That reminded him he needed to train his chakra more. ?That?s what I came up here to do.? He puts his hands together and spins his chakra around in his hands.

For a few minute it goes good, so he keep upping the ante spinning the chakra disk in his hands, ?Aw I?m losing too much -BAM-? Zero looks away and loses focus as the chakra disk and explodes and pushes him out of his pearch, ?ahh -thunk- -crackle crackle-? he falls out of the tree hitting branches and finally puts his feet out on the gorund and lays down in the soft grass. "I need to find something else to do."


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

*Prince Nara; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*



Rakiyo said:


> *Harei Chiridatsu; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*
> 
> Lifting his hand up he pointed towards his father. "Tell me. Where is Uroboe?!"
> 
> *WHAT IS THIS UROBOE HAREI SPEAKS OFF?! HAREI'S MEETING WITH HIS FATHER HEATS UP!!*



*Prince Nara; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*

Prince walked around town and unnexpectedly saw Harei leaving it. His brow furrowed as he wondered where the ichibi was going, well... one of the reasons he was put into Harei's team was because he needed to make sure he'd be ok. He thought for a little while and when Harei was gone from the area he finally decided to follow him. Prince followed him silently, fortunately being with that Inuzuka tracker girl had taught him some stealth activity that can make him hide his presence a little better. Guess Experience really is quite useful in the ninja world.

When night fell they arrived at a giant structure that appeared to be made from the remains of a giant centipede. "A Centipede? Hope the Hokage isn't related to this." Prince silently said to himself, he watched as Harei went inside wondering if he should follow or wait in the outside. He went a little closer making sure to silence his footsteps and not to make loud noises.

"Is that all you have to say! IS THAT ALL YOU HAVE SAY AFTER ALL THESE YEARS!" Harei's voice ringed loudly inside the cavern or whatever the structure was."ANSWER ME YOU SAD EXCUSE FOR A FATHER!!!!!" Harei called out at the top of his lungs, A deafing silence followed inside.

Prince decided that he would have to get closer, this wasn't good, what if Harei was fighting someone inside? He would need to help him. Prince went inside the cavern taking note that the area seemed too desolate for his liking and he was just behind Harei when Harei said "Tell me. Where is Uroboe?!"

"Who's Uroboe?" Prince said without thinking, with that remark Harei looked back at him glaring.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

*Team Konoha 1: Fox*



migukuni said:


> Then she put her forefoot in the chain attached to the sickle and roughly pulled it towards her. By doing so Blackstar's hand lost his grip on his chain because of the pull. Fox held the chain in her hands smiling crookedly at Blackstar "I think I have your chain and sickle here in my hand."





Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha; Sky Village*An Hour passed as the two teams set out finally arriving on Nubes Hueco, a giant field of clouds that suspended in the air like the village able to support structures. The city that once reigned their now only existed in the forms of forgotten structures kissed by the years of erosion.
> 
> You guys will split up indivudually and invade the Bandit's structure. Becareful because these guys are dangerous, Once in the center of the structure you are to defeat any bandits in your way and destroy the structure. Ready! SPLIT!" Spike called out as everyone headed their seperate ways.



[OOC: hereSky Ninja Stats]

"That's Enough!"

Fox looked over at the sound of the voice. It was Konata the Eaakage. Fox shrugged her shoulder and tossed the chain and sickle back to Blackstar.

"Your mission will begin. Team Sky you and the leaf ninjas will head towards Nubes Hueco. Upon their you will inflitrate the Sky bandits base who has been causing trouble within the village and these parts. Now Go I'm in a foul mood" Konata said dissapearing just as fast as she appeared.

An Hour passed as the two teams set out finally arriving on Nubes Hueco, a giant field of clouds that suspended in the air like the village able to support structures. The city that once reigned their now only existed in the forms of forgotten structures kissed by the years of erosion. 

You guys will split up indivudually and invade the Bandit's structure. Becareful because these guys are dangerous, Once in the center of the structure you are to defeat any bandits in your way and destroy the structure. Ready! SPLIT!" Spike called out as everyone headed their seperate ways.

Fox grumbled a bit unnecessarily, this would be just like another single mission wouldn't it? We go our separate ways and stuff, but she suppose it would be good, She can learn more by herself as needed. She took note of the surrounding area making sure that no bandit would be able to find her until the time that they needed to take them down.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

*Otogakure - Kotaro*



migukuni said:


> Kotaro went towards the area that his team were to meet up. Everyone seemed to be there. An antagonistic guy and a blond female who seemed to be lost on her own world. "I'm Kotaro Jyuusei, originally from Sunagakure but moved here to Oto just yesterday. Also this wolf ears and tail is not an accessory so please try not to touch them." He growled as his teammates looked at him perplexed.





JohnJohn said:


> *Rocko: With newly formed Otagakure Team...*
> 
> "Wuz this?" Rocko, still not completely rid of the affect of alcohol, trudged over to the the new, strange individual that had waltzed into the room. Studying him through his blurry vision, Rocko reached out and tugged on the furry ears. "Eh, no one tol' me we had a doggy on our team! Wha's ur name, boy? Huh, uh?"



Kotaro's blood boiled as the boy who smelt like alcohol tugged at his ears. He clenched his fist trying hard not to pound the guy into the floor and do some nasty stuff to him. He just recently said not to touch his ears and the bastard was already tugging at it. He tried really hard to let the guy be as he flicked his hands away from his ears. However the guy said *"Eh, no one tol' me we had a doggy on our team! Wha's ur name, boy? Huh, uh?"*

Kotaro's ears flattened to his skull ready to pounce and do violence to the guy, but again he tried not to... simply because he promised to make friends with his teammates and there was a girl around. "Don't call me boy." Kotaro grumbled, and the guy continued tugging at his ears. A few seconds passed and the guy was still tugging at his ears. Kotaro on the limit of his patience finally bursted out.

"I'm gonna make violence to you!" Kotaro growled out as he knocked the guys hand off his ears and delivered a swift kick to the guys stomach, the guy however was able to back away enough for him not to recieve the full blunt of the kick. "straighten up! I'll pound you to the floor!"


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha Team 3/9*



migukuni said:


> *"Nothing yet Latvia-kun."* A third voice sounded near to where Lind was, he looked back and saw another bishie... what the heck the three of them looked like bishounen models. Damn, he wished that this was his team, Bishie's were cute when they were screaming with pleasure.
> 
> "Fuck! Wait! Did you just say *Pengu*?" Lind said a bit loudly. The three bishies looked at him perplexed.
> 
> *"Do you know something about it?"* The guy with glasses named Estonia asked.



"Fuck yeh! We're looking for a Cat named Pengu, I'm from the leaf." Lind said as he stood up from the table. "So mind telling me your connections to this pengu cat?"

The three bishie's looked at Lind questionably, wondering what they should do to this foul mouthed pervert. *"So why are you looking for Pengu?"* Latvia asked in his soft voice.

"well... uhmmm... Lind scratched his head forgetting the reason why they needed to do this stuff. "I totally forgot, hahahaha!!!"

*"He's an idiot"* Estonia said as he hiked his glasses to his nose. *"Well whatever you need with him, we wont let you catch him. He's our sensei you know, and we wont be giving him without a fight."*

"Well, whatever, I'd rather have the three of you than a cat." Lind said shrugging his shoulder like it was no problem.

A nearby chatter was heard and it consisted of a giant cat and blood and some other that Lind wasn't taking much attention of, however Lithuania was taking note of it and he deduced that their sensei Pengu was caught up in something and he was injured.

*"Let's go guys!"* The three bishie's ran ahead, with Lind sighing as he followed. Well atleast he got a full view of the three's butts.



cjones8612 said:


> *Azumo;Bar;Land of Tall Grass*
> As I reached my hand to the back of the cats head I felt the warm blood that flowed from the back of the person's head. I slowly lifted my hand up to see the person/things blood all over my palm. Slowly I felt myself loosing control as from all the other times I could feel my eyes begin to glaze over as a stared down at the two...with lust.
> 
> *Minori/300 meters away from the bar/Land of Tall Grass*
> ...



*"Pengu-san! What's going on here!"* Lithuania shouted out as they got neared to the cat and two female's the older female seemed to have a weird look on her face.

Lind looked over and saw that it was one of the female genin's that he saw awhile ago and the sexy sensei as well. With them was a cat, that was probably Pengu.


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 24, 2010)

Taron Hitori; Iwa Border

This was it; Taron had spent the last few hours putting the finishing touches on just about every trap he could think of. Explosives, kunai, Genjutsu; you name it.

"There you are you little fucker." Ed glared at him, blood stains covered his body and brain matter was visable from the chunk of his head that had been blown off.

"*Here I am.*" Was all Taron muttered as he stared impassively at the man.

"DIE!!!" Ed screamed as he raced towards Taron with his guitar raised as an axe.

"*Lets dance bitch.*" Taron leaned back as he avoided the the strike that would have cleaned him in two and rolled out of the way of the kick to the head.

As Taron leaped into the tree, that's when it started.

Ed went to jump up, but he tripped the wire when he took a step.

As Ed jumped up, he noticed the spiked log swing down and stab him through the stomach sending him flying with blood and guts flying everywhere. There he severed several wires; sending hundreds of explosive notes flying at him.

These in turn altered Eds trajectory sending him flying up into the air.

"*Your fucked...*"

That was the final move. The genjutsu over the trap was released and all of the explosive tags spread over the Jashinist.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

Blood and guts rained down over the area as Ed's body was turned to a bloody mist.

"*Tch.*" Was all Taron said as he walked over to the fallen guitar scythe and picked it up. 

Raising his eyebrow, Taron took a swing; 

The giant tree was cut down with a single swing.

A large grin spread across his face as he got his pick out of his pocket.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSw6R00_Tr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## migukuni (Jan 24, 2010)

*Team Iwa W/ Akihiko, Sparrow and Akira*



migukuni said:


> *Present*
> 
> That's right that sadistic summon used this same illusion on him. An illusion that betrays the hearing rather than sight. It was one of the harder illusions to break, basically because it works on the hearing and not sight. "kai"
> 
> The illusion released and Akihiko thought to himself that having razor out was safer. "Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Razor."



"RACHOOOO!!!!" Razor sneezed out as he was summoned. His sneeze reverbrating the area, electric sparks tingling all over the forest floor as an aftershock to Razors sneeze. "Sorry about that Akihiko, i smelt something bad."

"That's fine." Akihiko said as he stepped out of the electric sparks that was starting to dissapear into the forest floor. "So... what do you know about this place? and where can we find Nurarihyon in this place."

"I don't know much... I'm young in Summon Standard Age, although this place is quite known for its genjutsu spirits. I'd assume that the spirits here have great affinity towards it." Razor said as he followed his master, being slightly behind it. "normally... leader type spirits stay in a more secluded area, and I've heard that Kyouka Suigetsu's like staying near a pond or lake."

"I see... okay! Let's go look for a lake! And while we're at it, lets look for that useless Tasuki. And oh, yeh my other teammates."




StrawHat4Life said:


> *With Sparrow/In the Summoner's World...*
> 
> Sparrow suddenly begins to feel the Gobi's chakra, mix with her own. It's like feeling a supercharged rush of adrenaline that makes Sparow feel almost euphoric, making her want more.
> 
> ...



The sprite hid himself as the genjutsu broke. The sprite noticed that a different kind of chakra was present on the kid. Afterall the sprite was a spirit. They manipulate chakra, so they were aware when someone had a different kind of chakra color than the normal one that they emit.

The Sprite's deciding that the female was too dangerous to play around with decided to cast a constricting jutsu on her and then run away. _"Constriction Illusion Jutsu"_



Mist Puppet said:


> _Akira_
> 
> As Akira walked through the forest, something ruffled to the side of her. She took a step back, her hands shaking as they struggled to make the first seal. However, after more shaking, out came a rabbit. Akira exhaled for a bit, and approached the rabbit. However, she spotted an exploding tag, and she jumped back, only to be thrown by an explosion.
> 
> ...



The sprite giggled appreciatively, this female was fun. Screaming out some name's that were probably his friends. alright stage two would be in progress _"Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu"_ The sprite activated as he giggled and ran away.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Izuna, Kusagakure*

Izuna had read over his book, but Zeke wasn’t back yet. It was so boring there for him. Izuna wanted to take a nap, but that would attract unnecessary attention, which Izuna doesn’t like. He blushes when he attracts many people. People would think that he is homeless if he had taken a nap in this place

Izuna saw many talented ninjas in the academy. He wanted to test his powers with some of them. But he didn’t know any single kid in that academy. So he felt a little lonely, because he only knew one person in this village. “Okay, I should offer someone to spar while Zeke is still outdoors. It would be a good opportunity to make some new friends too” He went to the training room and found one cluster. He offered one of the kids to spar a little and he accepted. The one who accepted was a ninja from the famous Kusagakure’s Asasume clan. But Izuna still didn’t know any abilities from that clan.

Fight started with a taijutsu. Both of them exchanged two punches to the face followed by one kick to the stomach. It was an equal fight. Everyone was watching so closely. Even two academy teachers were watching. But nothing continues forever. After both kids performed seals and was about to unleash their best ninjutsu techniques, academy teachers stopped the fight by catching their hands and preventing from using their jutsus, because they saw threat to children health. “Kids, you could be serious wounded. Don’t you ever dare to use those techniques again when you sparing against your friends, ok?” “Okay, mister.” Both of them answered. Every single kid who was watching the fight started booing academy teachers. They wanted sequel of the fight, but blushed Izuna and his opponent said maybe next time. Izuna became friends with his opponent and opponent’s friends. They were kicking the logs and talking about everything.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

Shinomori watched very closely how Ukeireru was fighting against wild animas. He was shocked of Ukeireru’s abilities. And that puppet. He never saw one, only heard rumors, that people can control puppets to help them to fight in a battles with chakra strings. And suddenly in front of his eyes has showed tiger. “Seems it can’t be helped, I will have to fight” Shinomori smiled, formed seals and was standing still. Tiger has bite Shinomori, but it wasn’t him. He made kawarimi no jutsu in time, so instead of him, there was log. “I fooled you, you dumb tiger. Now it’s over for you”. Shinomori shouted as he was jumping from the tree on the tiger with melee kunai in his hands. He was about to land a hit, but in the air from his blind spot another tiger’s sharp fangs stabbed into his left arm. He felt cold. “ AAAAA!“ suddenly Shinomori shouted loudly as he was falling to the ground. “My arm, I can’t move it!” Shinomori was lying on the ground and not moving for a moment. He tightened his right arm to the wound to prevent from bleeding. But that didn’t work. Wound was too big. And another tiger jumped on him. He offered one’s hand in which he was holding melee kunai and whipped to the belly of the tiger. “Help me. I am wounded. I can’t stand them alone!”


----------



## Kuno (Jan 24, 2010)

*Kusa/Zeke…*

“Don’t worry about it kid.”  Zeke said laughing at the boy.  “We will get you so you can pull those off in your sleep.”  He began to walk once more the long stalk of grass bobbing from his mouth.  “We are suppose to get some transplants from Konoha so we need to go check them out.  So my great assistant.  Shall we?”  Zeke chuckled as he gave him a bow then began to walk again.

After a moment Zeke gave him a sly look and grinned.  “Let’s see how fast you are!”  He said and took off at a run toward the academy.  People in the streets split apart as they rushed forward, jumping off barrels and over people in their pursuit to the academy.  

It didn’t take long before they got there, Zeke stopped still laughing and rather impressed at the kids speed and agility.  “Very good.  Right, so where are those Uchiha?”  He scanned the area until the sensei pointed where his little cousin was with the villages newest member.  “Thanks!” He said the other ninja nodding in return.

“Hey!  Shammy!”  Zeke called to his cousin and walked over.

“Don’t call me that Zeke!”  Shamiru said rolling his eyes.

“Yeah whatever…”  Zeke then turned toward the Uchiha.  “So is he any good?”

“Seemed damn good to me.”

“Watch your mouth.”

“Hey!  But…”

“Your mom would kill me if I didn’t say anything.  Frankly I don’t care…”  Zeke didn’t take his eyes off the Uchiha.  “Right.”  He clapped his hands and looked around.  “Where is the other one?”


*Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*

Seeing one of her squad already taking out a massive beast Heather raised an eyebrow.  “Maybe they aren’t a bunch of useless brats.”  She whispered grinning in her mind.  She decided for the moment to just step back into the shadows and watch how they took care of the Tigers.  “I might even make them raise the rank of this mission.  Those pelts are worth a fortune.”  She grinned hopping into a nearby tree and watched.  Hoping to see the fallen Shinomori recover quickly.  She really didn't want to get involved.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 24, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Forest/Lake/Whatever with tigers*

As Ukeireru brought his puppet swooping in to kill off the wounded sabertooth tiger, two more of the beasts jumped in and joined the fray. "Goddamnit" Ukeireru said, puffing out rapid amounts of smoke due to him getting quite exhausted with all the fighting. "Ok, ye bitch head tigers, ye brought it on yerself" Ukeireru said as he thought of a new trick to fight the beasts of. "Utakata!" he silently mouthed, twitching his fingers in front of one of the beast's eyes. The beast had no problem staring at it intently, and Ukeireru breathed a sigh of relief. Fighting was so much easier with a companion to help. One of the tigers took the leap for Ukeireru. The just charmed tiger suddenly flew into it, sure that it had it's snack ready. The two started fighting ferociously. Ukeireru brought his puppet in another sweeping attack down on one of the other tigers. The arm blade nestled itself in the beast's eye, and it screeched in agony. Not the wooden dragon swooped up again, blocking the last tiger's line of sight of Ukeireru and then crashed down on the hurt one, needles blasting forth from the dragon's mouth. The hurt tiger caught it fully in the face, the needles driving in only deeper as the dragon itself barreled right into the creature, killing it off. 

"One and a half to go"  Ukeireru laughingly said. For indeed, his charmed tiger had been killed off, but not without taking a sizeable chunk out of the other's face. ?Help me. I am wounded. I can?t stand them alone!? Ukeireru looked back, Shinomori was being pinned to the ground by two tigers, waving a kunai desperately. "Oh, I fucking hate tough guys who can't fucking handle their own!" Ukeireru yelled as he backed away from one of the tigers. "Be right there, little hardcore kid, just hold on a bit" Ukeireru started running straight to one of the trees. A tiger followed, of course. Just when it looked like Ukeireru would slam into the tree in full flight and catch a sabertooth tiger in the back as well, there was only a piece of wood. The tiger slammed face first into the tree, backing off dazed. Ukeireru fell jumped from the branch above the beast, slamming a kunai in the back of it's neck then running towards his desperate team mate. Puppet leading, he scored a fatal hit on one of the two tigers and knocked back the other a good deal. "Save yer own arse next time, or don't fuckin go walkin away like nuffin's happenin, kid!" Ukeireru said, standing exhausted next to the smallish ninja, his puppet circling around him menacingly. "And now ye better get up and help, lil' one, cuz I used most of me tricks and those guys still don't look too nice" As he said this, two more tigers came out of the forest. "Four to go, so get the fuck up" Ukeireru said to Shinomori. "I ain't for handling those guys on me own anymore"


----------



## Sumon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

?Yeah, sorry.? Shinomori said to Ukeireru, who was watching his back. He looked a bit surprised by the words of Shinomori. ?I need your help? ?What help?? ?I need you to perform two seals with your left hand and I will perform with my right. I can?t move my left arm, so without your help I can?t perform jutsu. First make Snake, then Rat seal.? Somehow their plan has success by the first try. ?Demonic Illusion: Hell Viewing Technique? And one tiger fell down near them. ?Now I will show you something what you won?t learn at academy?. Two more tigers were heading to the kids in front of their eyes. Tigers were about 100metres far away from them. There still were two trees with incised branches. So it didn?t take much time for Shinomori to come up with a strategy. He took his fuuma shuriken from backpack, applied on it two exploding tags and putted on the ground. Then he took two shurikens and threw them to the ground in front of tigers when they were 30m far away. Then Shinomori took fuuma shuriken with exploding tags on it, and was ready to continue his move. Tigers jumped on the branches to avoid Shinomori?s shurikens, unlucky for them on incised, so branches had broken and Tigers were falling. As they were falling, Shinomori threw his fuuma shuriken to the ground below tigers. ?BOOM? a huge burst greeted and volume of smoke had arisen where explosive tags exploded. ?How was that?? With a smile in his face and relief Shinomori asked Ukeireru. But Shinomori was still in pain and he needed to be healed. 


*Toshiro, Kusagakure.*

?Transplants? Since when Konoha sends transplants to small villages. I bet they are no ordinary transplants. They are spies. Konoha saw threat, that they can be attacked by the Kusa, so they have sent them.? It was all Toshiro?s imagination. Toshiro removed one?s eyes from Zeke when he saw that Zeke is looking at him. ?How fast I am? Is He joking? He is more like a child than elite ninja. But I will not decline? ?Okay! Let?s race!? Toshiro shouted with inspire. ?I will show him that I am not slow?. They ran to the academy. Kid?s hair has become shock-headed because of that speed. He also accidentally broke one mister?s dishes. But Toshiro couldn?t keep to Zeke?s speed, so he lost the race. When Toshiro reached finish, Zeke was already talking with the kid. ?Who is that kid?? Toshiro thought as he walked near Zeke and started listening to their conversation. 


*Izuna, Kusagakure.*

?That must be him?, Izuna thought when he saw Zeke-sama. He looks like his friends whom he just met described: tall, blond long hair, young guy. Izuna came near him and interrupted conversation between Zeke and one kid. ?Excuse me are you Zeke-sama, the one who is in charge of this academy? I am Uchiha Izuna. I was sent here from Konoha by undiscovered reasons.? Another kid who was standing near Zeke-sama was surprised by Izuna?s rude actions. That kid never thought that someone like Izuna could do something like that and such a tone with Zeke-sama.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2010)

"So mohawk trash was hiding something under his sleeve the whole time. The herbivore is rough around the edges but when he gets serious he's quick and capable with the fuuma shuriken." Shin watched his teammates; he was scouting them in order to understand their strengths and weaknesses. He found out some interesting things about them and came away convinced that he was in fact the strongest of the three. He then heard more roars come from the forest as two more tigers came to join the fray.

"Looks like it's my turn..."Shin grinned in excitement as the two tigers who were 15 meters away started running at him full speed side by side. Shin planted his feet firmly on the ground, arms to the side, knees bent. His stance was defensive in nature, in a situation like this against an unintelligent opponent he would wait for a mistake and capitalize.

With a mighty roar one tiger moved ahead of the other and leapt at the young Uchiha who jumped straight up in the air and began to spin his body. He created a spinning momentum and with some proper timing drove his heel into the side of the tigers face.

*"Senpuu!!"*

The tiger hit the ground with such frightening force that the momentum sent it flying 5 meters sideways into a tree. As soon as the first one was dealt with the second took the time to strike. It didn't want to give Shin any time to rest, but the problem was he didn't need it. Shin threw himself backward as the tiger leapt at him and using his momentum he threw the tiger on its back. Quickly he kicked himself off the ground and back stepped about 5 meters, as the tiger was a little stunned from its tumble. The monster got up and shook off its daze, it's eyes full of rage as it stared down Shin. The tiger roared defiantly at its opponent who simply smirked at the animal. Shin knew how the story ended for it. Shin bent his knees and got lower to the ground, he rushed at the tiger using his superior speed as he dashed from side to side so as to not just move in straight line. The tiger let out one more roar as it ran at Shin as well. The tiger tensed up his leg muscles and leapt at Shin once more, but this is what Shin was hoping for. 

*"Kage Buyou!!"* Shin used his lower center of gravity and jumped up with his foot up in the air. He connected with the lower chin of the beast and managed to send it further up in the air. The tiger was defenseless in the air as Shin jumped up underneath, essentially shadowing it as he began to seal.

*"Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!!!" *Flames poured out of the young Uchiha's mouth as he set his foe asunder in a wild blaze. The animals’ savage screams could be heard as Shin increased the output of his flames so as to completely reduce the animal to nothing but a burnt carcass.

Thud

The young Uchiha landed next to the former menace with his arms crossed and back towards it. He was badass....
*
RAWR*

His ears perked up and soon he was thrown the the ground and felt a heavy wait upon him. Unbeknownst to Shin there was one more tiger biding its time and waiting for the perfect time to strike. These animals were true hunters. It’s claws dug into Shin’s shoulders as he attempted to throw it off. The tiger raised its head and roared over Shin in victory as it prepared to take a bite out his jugular. However this long roar and the adrenaline coursing through him would be the beasts undoing. Shin struggled but managed to bring his hands together to put down the proper seals.

"I am not lunch!!Goukakyuu no Jutsu!!!" Shin answered back with a roar of his own, but his roar had a giant fireball to accompany it as he burnt the tiger alive. 

Shin kicked himself up and dusted himself off. His shoulders and back ached from that last attack. He got careless that wouldn’t happen again.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2010)

Kunoichirule said:


> *Gypsies/Kiya?*
> 
> ?Looks great kid.?  Kiya said looking at Koroko and giving him a wink.  ?As always??  She flicked her hand at him, meaning he could go on and check the other festivities as the music began.  With a whirl Kiya flowed into the center of the people.  Her skirt lifting and twirling around her as her feet caught the music and she began her routine.  It was basically the same from place to place but each time it also changed.  She just let the music move her and her mind wander, not caring exactly what she does just performs as if it was for her audience of one that she can only fantasize about.



"Thanks! Good luck!" Kokoro said to Kiya before she began dancing. He left and went to watch a magic show, sliding into a booth in the corner. He didn't always actually watch the magic shows and the other events he attended...except the happy environment was a good place for him to think about his life. About his future, his plans in life. 

He often sat down and read some of the clan books he found in his house before he left, reading about the history of his clan, and the different herbs and remedies that his clan invented that could only be used on people in the clan.

It was also a place he could think about his parents...He sometimes looked at photo albums of his parents he had compiled after they died. Sometimes people would see him crying at his table and ask if he needed something, but he would just smile and say, "No thank you."

This time he decided he would actually watch the magic show and laugh, or Oh and Ah with the crowd. He watched a comedy show after the magic show, waiting for the time when the gypsies would be done. After the comedy show it had been almost five hours since the beginning of the gypsies' show, so they should have been almost done.

Kokoro left and went back to the place where the gypsies were performing, waiting for the end of the show.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2010)

migukuni said:


> The sprite giggled appreciatively, this female was fun. Screaming out some name's that were probably his friends. alright stage two would be in progress _"Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu"_ The sprite activated as he giggled and ran away.



Akira walked around, but something didn't feel right. With another ruslt,e she turned, and flung a kunai towards the direction. What she got was some sort of strange creature thing, nothing she's seen before. However, the sprite didn't die, but rather multiplied.

"Ah, what the hell is going on here!?" Akira started to panic, backing away. This was not going well for her at all.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jan 24, 2010)

As Kokoro was reading outside of the Gypsies' performance place, he looked up to see a young man being chased by another, obviously the chaser had the intent to kill with a kunai held at the ready. Kokoro could tell that there was no one coming to help, so he decided he would try.

Kokoro slowly followed the two men into the ally way that the chaser had cornered the other man in. He hid behind a trash can and listened to their frantic conversation.

"Come on man, pay up!" the chaser said, his kunai held to the other man's throat. The chaser seemed to twitch often, his eyes wide like he had something wrong with him...

"I don't have it yet! I'll have it by next monday!" the man being cornered said frantically.

"I need it today!" the man with the kunai said, and then he raised his hand as if to stab the cornered man.

Kokoro looked around frantically, and then spotted a brick on the ground. He grabbed the brick and stould up.

"Hey!" he yelled. The man with the kunai quickly turned around, looking at Kokoro with his crazy wide eyes.

Kokoro chunked the brick at the man's head, and it accurately hit the back of it. Kokoro put his hands on his heroically.

Too bad it had almost no affect on him...

The man turned around and began chasing Kokoro, while Kokoro was screaming bloody murder.

"Heeeelp! Sex offendeeer!" he screamed, and people passing by gasped and pointed. He ran to the only place he knew he could get help...

The place where Kiya was.

Kokoro barged through the doors of the gypsies' performance, still screaming bloody murder. He was running around the room, turning tables over to stall the man, who still had the kunai out.

"Kiya! HELP!" he screamed, still running.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 25, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*

Harei turned back hearing something but couldn't make out the figure with the whipping sands, He thought that his mind was playing tricks on him turning back to his father who smoked away his cigarette. "Uroboe eh? Wahehehe" He laughed a little to himself. Gripping his hand Harei increased the pressure his sand put on his limbs causing him to grit in pain. The swirling sands applying more and more pressure on his bones.

The sands began to climb his entire body spreading like a disease. "Where is Uroboe?" Zoumoshi looked at his son as the cigarette finally went out drenching them again in darkness. "Last I heard Uroboe was dead" He said matter of factly, Harei gripped at his throat ready to kill him for real this time. "YOU BASTARD WHAT DID YOU DO!" He called out as his father squirm, His hands trying to pry free from the hellish grip of the desert.

"UROBOE GOT CAPTURED AND SENT TO THE LAND OF EARTH HOWEVER THE CARAVAN NEVER MADE IT!" Zoumoshi called out trying to say it all as fast as he could as the sand choked away his breath. Harei loosened his grip as he got the information he wanted. "HE DOESN'T SEE YOU AS A BIG BROTHER ANYMORE HAREI! HE HATES YOU!!!" Zoumoshi threw those words at his son as left, Though Harei paid no mind he got what he needed. His next destination would be the Land of Earth.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 25, 2010)

*Infront of Hokage Building, Konoha:*
"WHAT!? SAY THAT AGAIN!" yelled Toshiro Yamanaka.
"You are needed in a Team, a genin has resigned as a leaf shinobi" said the hokage.
"I failed the genin exams and I'm still becoming a genin! I am honoured to be able to receive a second chance even though I don't deserve it" muttered Toshiro
"What are you talking about! In the academy you accelled in creating traps and your quite smart too. Your shintenshin will become very handy within your platoon. Also if I recall you got the highest score in your stealth exams, your an ideal gennin and will become a chunnin in no time." said the hokage, while putting his sholder on Toshiro's sholder.
"But, but I don't deserve it as much as others! Apart from getting high in the stealth exams, I was only just above majority of the class. I don't have the necessary skills to be called a leaf shinobi" said Toshiro sadly.
"Your team will be well suited for you, we'll probably put you with some skilled shinobi within taijutsu. Calm down Toshiro-kun" replied the Hokage.
"But..." asserted Toshiro.
"No buts I must be off, believe in yourself and you will accomplish many objectives you couldn't before." said the Hokage
The hokage walked off, Scott looked to the ground. Procrastinating over all the pros and cons and walked off as determined as ever!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 25, 2010)

migukuni said:


> The sprite hid himself as the genjutsu broke. The sprite noticed that a different kind of chakra was present on the kid. Afterall the sprite was a spirit. They manipulate chakra, so they were aware when someone had a different kind of chakra color than the normal one that they emit.
> 
> The Sprite's deciding that the female was too dangerous to play around with decided to cast a constricting jutsu on her and then run away. _"Constriction Illusion Jutsu"_
> 
> The sprite giggled appreciatively, this female was fun. Screaming out some name's that were probably his friends. alright stage two would be in progress _"Kasumi Juusha no Jutsu"_ The sprite activated as he giggled and ran away.



Sparrow quickly reaches for her silver fans strapped to her back, eager to finally use them in combat for the first time. The last few days for her have been rough to say the least, and she sorely needs to let off some steam. She's not the type of person to bottle up her emotions, and all the pent up frustration needs to go somewhere afterall. Sadly whatever this creature is has become the proverbial punching bag. 

Just as Sparrow's fingers touch the cold metal of the fans suddenly the Sprite casts another jutsu. Sparrow's boy freezes in place against her own will, her hands wrapped around the fans strapped to her back, but seemingly unable to move. 

"What the heck?!" she exclaims in confusion. She can't even move her leg's. Sparrow narrows her eyes at the Sprite as it giggles and scampers away, this only makes Sparrow angrier. 
_
Why can't I move?!_ she screams inwardly, trying to command her body to move, but it's as if the drivers that that control her muscles have gone on break for lunch. Sparrow takes a deep breath and tries to calm herself, getting angry will only make it worse. 

_This is another genjutsu isn't it Dolly?_ she asks the Gobi. 
_*
Yes it is.*_

Sparrow rolls her eyes in annoyance. 

_Why do I keep falling for this, it's so annoying. _
_*
You've always been very excitable, but the last few days have unbalanced you even more. this genjutsu hijacks your subconscious and subvert your conscious control *_ 

_Did I mention I hate Genjutsu? Well then help me regain my balance then..._
_*
With pleasure.*_

Suddenly she feels that exciting wild energy as the Gobi's chakra leaks into her own Chakra, causing them to mix and change the flow of the chakra, immediately canceling out the Genjutsu's effects. 

Sparrow exhales in relief as she feels her skin tingle and she regains control of her motor functions. She focuses on the Sprite as it flees, and smirks to herself. "Playtime is over!"

Sparrow unfurls a single war fan from her back with her right hand. The fan stretches out three feet in length, and with a flick of her wrist the fan pops open with a flourish. Sparrow channels her chakra into the fan, feeling the fan hum with her energy. Then she converts the raw chakra into her innate element. Ordinarily this jutsu uses the palm but the fan works well as an intermediary. 

*"Gale Wind Palm!" * Sparrow commands.

Sparrow swings the fan at the retreating Sprite and a potent gust of wind that flies in a funnel at the leaf like creature. Leaves don't fare too well in the wind, Sparrow thinks with a grin. She could've also fired off the fan like a spinning scythe if she had wanted, but it isn't her style, especially after what she's been through...and what she did.



ChaosWeaver said:


> *Marifana Kemuri, Cave*
> 
> Kemuri walked into the cave after his team mates. It was pitch black, but to Kemuri it was as if someone had poured a rainbow into the cavern. Everything was quite brightly colored really, he just still couldn't make out a damn thing. He saw the girl in his party make some kind of rag-tag torch. She lit it and the cave illuminated a bit, changing a purple spot in his vision into a stalagmite. "I liked purple better" he spoke to himself. Suddenly the boy in his party stepped on something that made a strange rumbling noise. Before Kemuri even knew what was happening, the behemoth sensei threw a huge boulder away. "WOW SHIET WHATTEFUCK" Kemuri loudly exclaimed, seeing dizzying spots in his eyes were the large boulder just flew. "Ah, ehm, gaaaaais, don't fukkin throw boulders without noticin me naw?"
> 
> Before he had even completed his last sentence, suddenly the behemoth sensei fell right trough the floor. "Wow. Whattefuck is gonna protect us from those boulders now?" Kemuri said, suddenly a bit serious. He didn't feel like being crushed by a boulder.



The moment Maximo falls into the trap door, Isane does something which thought she would never do, and which she will later slap herself many times in the head for. She rushes towards the trap door and slides on her knees to try and grab Maximo before he falls totally downwards but he's swallowed up into the ground and is gone before she can even extend her hand towards him.

"Shit..." she mutters as she stares forlornly at the trap door where their Sensei fell. Kemuri's words vocalize her thoughts perfectly. Without that big hunk of flesh of their Sensei to block any large traps, their task just became doubly difficult. However her instinct to try and save the man surprises her more then anything. 

"Why did I even try to save him!?" she chastizes herself. It's not like I could've singlehandedly hauled up that monster of a man even if I had grabbed him. 

She suddenly rises to her feet and turns towards her teammates, "Listen it's over. That nutjob Maximo is gone, we're not under any obligations to fulfill this mission anymore." That's right she thinks to herself. they can just tell the Village that they did everything they could but Maximo's last dying wish was for them to escape this horrible mission with their lives.  

"Later boys, you can stay if you want, but I'm out of here!" she says in a huff and quickly strides back towards the mouth of the cave. Just as she starts wondering what she's going to wear for her date with Jio something interrupts her thoughts...

*CLICK!*

"CRAP!" 

Isane accidentally steps on a button embedded in the cave floor and the entire tunnel starts shaking. Suddenly the mouth of the cave collapses, sealing off the entrance and the roof of the tunnel begins to lower, slowly but surely, over their heads.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 25, 2010)

*in front of ReiMei's house*


ReiMei!!!A girl lands on top of ReiMei.
A taller ninja appears besides the two at the scene.I should have known you would run off!He says in a rather annoyed tone.
       The girl looks up at the boy.But I found MeiMei!The girl looks down at ReiMei with a smile.
Crystal!!!.He leans up to kiss her. Making her blush and kisses him back.I missed you guys.My new teammate and sensei are cool but.Not as much as my girlfriend and my broHe smiles as he gets up after Crystal gets off of him.
If you two are done.I have a gift from Lord Rikkakage to give you.Nabuka slides a scroll off his back and hands it to ReiMei.

What is this?

Beets me open it and see genius.Ignoring Nabuka's comment ReiMei unravels the scroll.His Icy blue eyes begin to shine with excitement.

It's a kuchiyose!!!ReiMei stands up after reading the instructions and bite his thumb signing his name on it. Ok time for the hand seals.He makes them in this order. Monkey,Dragon,Dog,Rat,Penguin. And slaps the ground causing smoke to appear and  a baby chick appears when the smoke goes away.

What the hell?ReiMei's jaw hits the ground.

Aww. hes cute!Crystal picks up the chick and snuggles it in her arms.

HaHaNabuka pets the chick.

Shuddup Nabu! I need more training is all.

Anyway were hungry. It took forever to get to Konohagakure from Yukigakure.Show us around!Nabuka's stomach growls.

Me too!!! MeiMei lets go eat!The chick also starts to chirp as it is hungry to.

That chick will be a giant penguin someday watch.And I know a good seafood restaurant around Konoha downtown area.Follow me!ReiMei leads the way to the restaurant. walking through the Hyuuga district along the way.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 25, 2010)

*Takeshi Kanda/Hidden Rain*​
Takeshi entered his house soaked wet as usual with his smile that always brightened things up in the house,"Ma! I'm back from my first mission and boy was it awesome!" His mother came down the stairs, returning a smile back to him as well, but of course not as big as his, "that's great dear! so tell how are your teammates?" Takeshi closed the door behind him and followed his mother into the kitchen, "well first there's our sensei, Mesa-sensei; she acts pretty cold to us, but I think I saw a couple of smiles from her. Then there is this bad ass guy named Bo; sure he may a skull for a head and hes very quiet, but that only means hes one of a kind. And finally theres this girl named Yu; she may act kinda unladylike at times, but I gotta say shes probably the most skilled out of the three of us!

Takeshi then takes a breath to get some air after all of the talking, "well it certainly seems like a pretty interesting group, but...." To his confusion his mother walked towards him and lowered her head, "I like you the most." The woman gave her son a kiss on forehead and gave a smile. He rubs his forehead and gave a small smile, "come on ma, I'm not a kid anymore." She joyfully laughed at her son's words and stood straight, "I suppose your right. After all you gave just became an official shinobi."

"Pff, more like an official pest," a familiar voice to Takeshi was heard in the hallway, causing him to to turn around cheerfully. A scarlet haired woman in armor appeared with a small smirk towards the genin, "welcome back, wimp." Seeing his sister the boy ran towards her and leaped for a hug in joy, "sis, it's you!" Sadly, the boy was met with a steel boot in the face, stopping him in his tracks, "still...the same..sis I love.." He slowly fell down in pain as his sister looked down in disappointment, "and your still soft as ever."

Their mother laughed a little at her children usual playing around, as she saw it, "do you really have to be so hard on him, Kisara?" Kisara put her foot on the back of her siblings head to keep him from getting up, "stop being so soft on him mother. You know hes a good for nothing that can only smile." Takeshi raised his finger to give attention to himself, "hey, I can wield the Juubachi too!" In reaction she pushes her foot harder on his head to keep his mouth shut, "someone like you can't even swing a sword right, let alone the Juubachi."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 25, 2010)

*Koroshi* shows the pair how to climb the trees, then she notices a hawk in the sky.  Lul looks up with the jounin, then adds too much chakra to her feet, making her tumble down half the tree before being caught by the teacher.  “Good job Lul, keep trying.” Koroshi says.

“Th-thanks!” Lul says, trying to form the chakra once more.

Koroshi outstretches her arm, the pure white hawk with a single black feather atop it’s head floats down, landing gracefully on her arm.  “Why’re you here Furai?” She asks the hawk, it nudges it’s head into it’s wing, “Secret?” Koroshi says, scowling.  The hawk bows slightly to her, then lifts it’s leg.  “Right, read the letter.  Hm, it’s from Zeke-sama.” she says, as she grabs the letter and unrolls the scroll.

Koroshi’s eyes grow wide, her head dropping and she sighs, “What a pain…Kanko, we’ll need to go earlier than expected.”  She says, shaking her butt and bowing, then the hawk flies off again.

*Thud!*

“Oooooowww…” Lul mumbles, falling to the ground again.

“Having trouble?  Try to keep your mind off of the climbing while you’re doing it.” Koroshi says, as she watches the genin try again.  Up, up, up…and she’s up the tree.

“Haha!  Thanks Koroshi-sensei!” Lul yells down at the jounin, “Now how do I get down safely?”

“Use your claws!” Koroshi yells in reply.

“My…claws?” Lul asks confused, looking at her hands and feet.

“Yes, act as a cat.  Dig into the weaker parts of the tree.” Koroshi replies, stepping foreword, “I will catch you if you fall.” she adds, nodding.

Lul grabs onto the trunk of the massive tree, then begins to climb down on all fours.
_________________
Theme music- sang 

One of *Yasha*’s clones charges forward with an empty palm.  Another uses Mizuame Nabara - Starch Syrup Capture Field, twice.  One on the Aburame, the other on the Yamanaka.  The last makes the girls see nothing but each other.

“Just as planned, all three tests at once.” the real Yasha says, as the genjutsu clone’s attack hits, the capture field misses the Aburame but hits the Yamanaka.  But the palm has yet to get near enough, but it never makes it.  The real Yasha grabs the Aburame's wrists, pinning them behind her, then grinning, "You pair impress me, for a couple of brats."


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 25, 2010)

Amegakure-

Bonehead had been digging at the graveyard for quite sometime and ended up with a few bodies piled up. Most of them were still fleshy and unusable. He wanted find something a bit more skeletal. "Hmm..." He rubbed the chin of his helmet and kicked the fleshy bodies back into their proper holes. He searched for a bit, trying to find a good old grave to pilfer and get a nice prize. 

"There." He found a grave nearly a hundred years old and swung the pick axe down. breaking through the rocky surface till he was able to pull the coffin out., upon opening it he found a skeleton dyed red from the blood and covered in old wrappings. "Good." Bonehead nodded and pulled the coffin out of the ground, placing his skateboard under it and a rope attached to both, he walked down the streets of Ame, going towards his home.

"Bonehead! whatcha go there?" Someone asked. "Puppet." He answered, they thought nothing of it.. It was bonehead and he did rather odd things. So pulling a coffin down the street was nothing... too new, they just figured he bought the coffin because it looked cool and wanted to store his puppet in it. That was generally how he worked, if it looked cool and he liked it, he bought it. There were days when he'd been seen dragging a large, stuffed, taxidermy animal. 

"Home." He announced, he didn't live with anyone, he was by himself in a rather large apartment filled with oddities. Old crosses, Gothic and celtic designs, he he had a bulls head and a stuffed tiger-fish. He had a few bits and pieces of a shark skeleton, one of the more interesting parts of his collection was the human skeleton with bird wings. No ones sure if he made it or bought it, but the entire thing was made out of cracked bits and pieces of bones, to form a sort of skeleton puzzle. 

"Work!" He thought to himself, pulling the skeleton out of the box and preparing to turn it into something... He wasn't sure what.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 26, 2010)

*Prince Nara; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*



Rakiyo said:


> *Harei Chiridatsu; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country*
> "UROBOE GOT CAPTURED AND SENT TO THE LAND OF EARTH HOWEVER THE CARAVAN NEVER MADE IT!" Zoumoshi called out trying to say it all as fast as he could as the sand choked away his breath. Harei loosened his grip as he got the information he wanted. "HE DOESN'T SEE YOU AS A BIG BROTHER ANYMORE HAREI! HE HATES YOU!!!" Zoumoshi threw those words at his son as left, Though Harei paid no mind he got what he needed. His next destination would be the Land of Earth.



Prince Nara; Yemsca Sands; Wind Country

Prince jumped back as Harei glared back at where he was. He wondered if he was found out. Fortunately Harei went back to talking to the man. Prince silently sighed and slowed his breath, apparently the man is Harei's father, and he didn't seem to like him much. Prince wondered if he should tell Harei not to kill his father, the guy seemed to be dead in any sense of the word anyway.

Prince tried hard not to just show up and talk some sense into Harei, he doubt that would be good, he was pretty sure Harei wouldn't like that. He might go all ichibi on me, that was definitely not a good idea. Uroboe is his brother huh... Prince thought as he heard what was going on, The Land of Earth... was the next destination in mind.

Prince shuffled his feet a few seconds wondering if he should pop out or not. When they were a little away from his father, Harei stopped. Prince got a premonition, yeh... probably... Harei probably already figured out that he was following him. Prince choked out a stuttered laugh "When did you figure out I was following you?" Harei didn't answer so Prince continued "So.... Land of Earth huh... would be nice to travel with you once in a while." Prince said grinning.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 26, 2010)

Zero scales the trees using his wire alone to enhance his strength and reaction time, ?and when I?m done I?ll help my chakra control with tree climbing jutsu once I?m exhausted to go get the wires back, These things are like? dirt cheap.? Zero wraps the wires around the tree with a quick shuriken throw, ?hmm, This is just getting easier and easier.? Zero leaps around like a monkey on cocaine, grabbing shuriken wires, branches and vines hanging down from the enormous forest canopy.

After all the goofing off zero hand slips, mostly from vines breaking under his although light, weight. He usually catches himself by leaping from a branch or sticking to the tree. ?This is fun but It?s going to take hours to get all this back.? Hours later, ?Ahh I?m exhausted, -clone jutsu- beat me up guys.? After a few minutes of dodging zero collapses into the vine hammock.


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 26, 2010)

*Konoha Training Oval*
"I've got you now!" yelled Toshiro.
Shuriken and Kunai spinned in the air so fast and so accurately at Toshiro's mother.
Toshiro then exclaimed "There is no way you can dodge that, there's nothing you can do mother."
His mother then started using several handseals, Toshiro then gasped and tried reading each seal. But they were to fast, he then realised the skill of a leaf jounin. 
"A kawarimi, SHIT!" screamed Toshiro.
He then looked above, and said "Ha there you are I've already spotted you. After spotting his mother he darted a few shuriken before her"
"There is no way in hell your going to dodge these mum" said Toshiro, while glaring at his mother.
"Hmph don't get cocky now" said his mother witha huge grin on her face. 
Toshiro's mother then dispersed once the shuriken hit, Toshiro stared into the smoke and yelled "FUCK! A KAGE BUNSHIN!"
His mother then dotoned above ground behind Toshiro and held a kunai at his neck.
"You lose I win, hmph you even banned be from using any B+ ranked jutsu. Your still inferior then your mother, just look how glamorous and beautiful I am there is no way you can surpass me" taunted Tia.
"You are a jounin you should win in this first place, OLD HAG!" screamed Toshiro.
"WHAT DID YOU CALL ME YOU BRAT? ERGH I CAN'T HANDLE THIS LET'S GO GET SOME RAMEN, I DON"T FEEL LIKE COOKING!" imposed his mother.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 26, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Nuebes Hueco; Air Country

Sky Village Mission

Chapter Title: * _"Cooler the Giant"_

Ryoumo stepped atop Nuebes Hueco, It was amazing the very land beneath her was shaped from the clouds though solid enough to support her weight. Strange birds flew around nesting themselves around the long extending barren skeletons of the abandoned structures giving a curious look at the newcomers to their land.

A Strong breeze ripped through nearly knocking her off the floating country, Using her kunai she treaked her way back up like a mountain climber. Panting she was relieved she didnt fall to her death "That was close" She muttered to herself getting back up to her feet as she continued in.

Seperated from her team The uchiha searched around, The barren buildings giving an omnious feel to the entire place despite it's settings. The air was freezing here, The freezing winds whipping through smashing into her skin. "I hate the cold" Ryoumo merely said trying to stay warm.

Walking further she ended up in what appeared to be a garden, The flowers however were odd to say the least. Instead of leaves bubbles seeped out from the branches holding on with vigor as a few broke off flying off into the sky. A Large massive door with numerous vines that climbed up it's steel frame stood in front of Ryoumo.

Placing her hand against it she couldn't open it, The rust on it seemed to have been a victim from the constant erosion it faced. Orange patches of dying metal could be seen everywhich way as the girl ran her fingers along its surface. "Wow hold old is this place?" The Uchiha thought trying to wrap her mind around it. 

Just as she her fingers reached a strange emblem a massive voice broke through the air.

*"WHO GOES THERE!!"*

The voice shaking the girl's own body from the vibration, Turning around she saw a massive blue giant. Horns sprouting from his forearms dotted all the way up to his neck and finally his forehead. His jaw protruded outwards as a massive golden piercing adorned his chest. Wearing what appeared to be shackles he looked down on the girl.

*"WHO ARE YOU!?" *The Giant demanded to know, his voice shaking the very ground beneath them. Ryoumo grabbed her Kunai expecting the worse. But even her The Uchiha Princess had never fought a giant before. Ryoumo activated her sharingan trying to find an opening for her attack.

*"ANSWER ME!!"* He called out slamming his first towards her direction, Dodging the attack Ryoumo went in for her own strike. "COME ON THEN!"

*UCHIHA VS THE MYSTERIOUS GIANT!!!

WHO WILL WIN!?*


----------



## Shay (Jan 26, 2010)

*Team Yasha's Trial, Konoha Ninja Academy*

Kunai in hand, Inori stood fast as the clones began their assault. 

Here it comes! Inori steadied herself as they acted with speed deserving of the title jounin. One moved to engage the Aburame in taijutsu. The other formed seals and began to spit some sort of disgusting liquid from her mouth. Water?Acid? Lava? Inori braced herself as the liquid splashed all over her and the ground around her. It did not burn, it did not hurt... Inori shifted her foot and began to slip. Catching herself, Inori focused chakra to her feet - it made sense. The teacher would not have used something potentially fatal. The jutsu was made to catch her and force her to stay steady. Either way, the ninjutsu of a jounin was too much! She hadn't even the chance to dodge, the speed of the attack was so great. Luckily for Inori, chakra control was one of her specialties.

As the three clones began to disappear from view, Inori's brain flashed quickly in recognition. Inori slipped as her chakra control was momentarily disrupted by the third clones' attack, but she stood her ground.

Taijutsu... ninjutsu... genjutsu! Inori formed a quick seal. "Kai," she yelled, using her anti-genjutsu training to break loose. Everyone came back into view, and Inori resecured her foothold, but by then it was too late. 

"You pair impress me, for a couple of brats."

The half-compliment made Inori smile, despite the situation. It always warmed her heart to receive praise. However, Yasha was now holding Bagunotoko from behind by the wrists. Was her teammate still stuck in the genjutsu? Bagu had charged in and had gotten caught, and now even outside of the genjutsu, Inori was still stuck standing in the middle of a sticky, slippery puddle.

If this was real combat, Inori realized, her and Bagu would already have died several times over. Even though she was able to break the genjutsu, the ninjutsu was too much for her to handle and in a taijutsu contest, even an academy student rookie would decimate her. Nevertheless, this was her chance to show her sensei what she was capable of, even if it was nothing compared to the great Yasha! 

"Genjutsu - Kahen Tonsou no Jutsu!" Inori made the seals carefully, as fast as she could with evident nervous tension, trying to focus her chakra on the genjutsu and her chakra control at the same time. As soon as she finished, her body appeared to disperse into a burst of beautiful, elegantly drifting flower petals. As the petals swirled in the afternoon wind, the real Inori carefully used her chakra control to escape the sticky field. Though her clothes were still covered, seeping into her bandages, she managed to get to unaffected ground. 

The clones and the real Yasha, however, all still had their Byakugans activated. Inori knew they could see her. She had a pretty good idea that her genjutsu wasn't fooling anybody - but Inori wasn't playing to win, she was playing to learn.

As the power of the genjutsu faded, Inori stood sticky and trembling despite her best efforts to maintain her composure. She had gotten this far - at least, a little farther then Bagu was seeming to get. That had to count for something, right? Inori took a breath - the flower in her hair felt a little heavy, as though it was trying to get her attention. As if trying to remind her who had given it to her and to whom she had to prove her worth.

Inori raised her kunai once more, eager to see what her partner would do, or what her sensei would do first.

Despite all the emotion, all the craziness of it all, all the pressure, despite it all Inori, God forbid, was somewhat enjoying herself. She tightened her grip on the kunai.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 26, 2010)

*Sumon, Kirigakure.*

The morning was the same as always. It was 4 A.M. when mist had appeared. Sumon looked out of his house window and imagined how he will be recognized by Kirigakure’s people in the nearly future. He started yawning. Boy still wanted to sleep because he didn’t get enough sleep. But couldn’t because of the early sun which was shining right into face. So he decided to train while he had some free time.

Sumon went to the shore and started watching sea very closely. “I should clean up my eyes, I can barely see.” So he got down on his marrowbones, drawn some water with his palms out of the sea and started cleaning his face. “Now it’s much better”. Boy looked around. Everywhere was so silent. Everyone was still sleeping, only he, the 14 years old boy was outdoors. He only could hear one sound – “pliumpkt” which was made by fishes while jumping out and in the sea. So ok, today’s training will be accuracy, reaction and physical power improving by shooting fishes with my finger bones.

Boy saw one fish in thirty metres. “Teshi Sendan” Sumon shouted and launched his finger bones. He failed to shot fish. Finger bones flew only fifteen metres. And to cap it all fish saw that and jumped out of the water one more time with the intention of mock him. “And since when fishes got brains?” Boy asked himself ironically. “It seems I need much more training than I thought.” So he began shooting there, where even a little vibration in the water has appeared. “Teshi Sendan, Teshi Sendan” – you could only hear those words out of his mouth. And something big has appeared in 10 metres. He launched his finger bones into that place and found one’s account in vibration. But nothing had happened. “That’s odd”. And suddenly, big fin appeared in about 5 metres. “BAH” shark bite off end of the little bridge. Sumon had turned around and ran so fast that even wind couldn’t keep up with him. He stopped after running one kilometer. He was all worn out and breathed hardly. “I will never ever go to that place again”.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 26, 2010)

*Kusa/Zeke?*

?Unknown reasons??  Zeke began to laugh loudly and shake his head.  ?Well the reason?s aren?t unknown but if the Hokage and Uchiha clan leader chose not to tell you then we will keep it at that.?  He placed his hands on his hips and looked around at the group.  ?Now that I think of it??  Zeke began to point at each of the students and again shook his head.  ?Why are there so many of you just standing around?? 

Looking around for another teacher he shook his head.  ?Hanai!  What is going on here??

?Zeke-sama!?  The ninja rush forward and stood at attention almost saluting him.

?Why aren?t they training??

?It was a free time.  They were training but I am giving them some rest!?

?Ah?training hard were they??

?Yes sir!?

?Not hard enough though.?

?No sir!?

?Very well then??  Zeke restrained the chuckle as he harassed Hanai.  ?I think they should train harder!?

?Yes sir!?

At those words the two men turned toward the group of kids and made a hand seal.  ?Shadow clone jutsu!? They yelled in unison.  Several copies of the pair appeared around.  Zeke?s clones began to laugh while Hanai?s just stood silently.  Then they attacked.


*Gypsies/Kiya?*

Moving around the room, Kiya flirted and chatted with each of the men.  Putting them at ease as her hips swayed and the intoxicating scent of her assaulted each of them.  She carried bottles of Sake with her as she went, decreasing the measure of resistance in all of them, causing their tongues to become looser.  ?Just a little more?? Kiya thought to herself as she laughed at some poor excuse of a joke.  It was then that Kokoro came rushing in.

?What the??  Kiya almost dropped the bottle she was carrying as he rushed in and began screaming as he knocked over tables.  ?Damn it!? She screamed in her head before glancing around her.  On instinct she dropped the Sake causing it shatter on the floor spilling it?s contents.  ?Ototo!?  Kiya yelled putting panic in her voice as she yelled for her younger brother.

At those words several men stood up and rushed forward tackling the man to the ground and began to pummel him.  When the man fell Kiya rushed forward and pulled Kokoro into her arms.  With tears flowing down her face she hugged him but whispered in his ear.  ?You will tell me everything that happened later??


----------



## Chaos (Jan 26, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko yelped as suddenly she was overwhelmed with some kind of sticky fluid, put in a different reality and grabbed from behind at the same time. "Woah woah, sensei, overkill?" Bagunotoko said, grinning widely. "But you should, cuz I'm not your normal rookie either!" at that proclamation, Bagunotoko sent out her bugs on the wrists of the clone holding her from the back. The clone quickly pulled her hands free and jumped back a bit. Bagunotoko wasted no time in putting her hands together. "Kai!" she said and the world returned to normal. Thinking to show the sensei some real skills, she gathered up a lot of chakra underneath her feet, planning to skid over the water like only a Jesus lizard could. In her enthusiasm though, she overloaded a bit and was fired into the sky with a loud scream. 5 meters, and Bagunotoko loved it. "I'm a bird!" she loudly exclaimed with an overjoyed voice. Remembering where she was, she took out some shuriken, planning to throw them in the spin of her dive. "O shit" The spin went a little too fast, flicking the shuriken at a clone, but not the one she'd aimed for. She didn't care much for that though as she came crashing down just outside the syrup field, managing to break her fall in a roll but still crashing quite unceremoniously on her rump. 

*Marifana Kemuri, Cave*

Kemuri was still mourning the loss of their personal meat shield. The girl, he still didn't know her name, although he didn't care much for it either had tried to save the huge man. Kemuri thought it funny that the girl had presumed she could've pulled the guy up anyway. He peered down into the hole his sensei had disappeared in. It was a black hole. Strange. Black was one of the most normal colors in a cave, and he wasn't used to seeing normal colors in a cave, or anywhere, for that matter. "I dun liek this shit" he said out loud when he realized he wasn't the only one speaking. "Listen it's over. That nutjob Maximo is gone, we're not under any obligations to fulfill this mission anymore." The girl was a slacker. Kemuri didn't care. He did care about the mission however. "Listen girlie..." he started "whut ya wanna do offerwise? ye gunna bore yerself to def in them misty town-sort-of-a-thing" He hadn't needed to worry though, he found out a few seconds later, as the same girl (Kemuri was starting to dislike her for bringing shit on the team) stood on something that was clearly highlighted in Kemuri's vision. Some weird stone. "OOOI GIRL DUN STAND THAR!" he screamed, but it was too late. The girl put her feet right on the suspicious stone. "I bet ya can't see what I can see" Kemuri said as a song came into his head describing the situation. He'd never been much of a rapper though and cut his song off when the whole cave started to shake. "Oh, great"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 26, 2010)

*Doflamingo; Sewers; Fire Country*

Treaking through the stinking liquids of the abyss of the fire country stood Doflamingo, The once infamous pirate who dare attack Konoha ten years prior. Wearing his prison outfit adorned with a long warden coat brandish atop of it like a cape, letting the sleeves hang wild. He walked along side crocodile who swam in the disgusting filth next to him. "Gotta hand it to you lizard boy those were some nice moves back there" Doflamingo say with an apathetic tone.

Killer croc rose from the top of the water His massive build shadowing over the quite tall pirate. "Don't get cheeky with me" He said as he headed towards the massive steel door that sat in front of them. Digging his nails into the sky he began to pry the heavy thing open, It would lead to his freedom. 

*GRRRRNNNN*

The sounds of the bending metal could be heard as they opened up, Rushing waters met them as it seemed to head into a water fall like plunge. "I am not getting in that" Doflamingo thought as Killer croc cracked his neck seeing it as childs play. "Little pirate afraid of water?" Croc taunted as he made his way over to the diving board like steel beams that reinforced the structure.

Suddendly the sound of swarming bugs could be heard, as they coated the place in it's living darkness. Turning around the Aburame warden could be seen, Kite. "Can't believe such a runt had the gull to follow us" Croc said with a certain smirk. "Leave him to me lizard boy, he's all mine" Doflamingo said cracking his knuckles. "I won't let you two escape. By the will of the Kages, I WILL EXECUTE YOU!" Kite called out charging towards them.

*Team 6; Fire Country*

Rukia and co had arrived to the Mexican Bear clan where they were informed of the horrible disease that had been spreading throughout their people. Many had fallen ill and their skin began to be dotted with a strange like cheetah pattern. Team 6 had split up in order to cover more ground, One wouldn't know how much time they had. The Clan's doctor requesting for three specific Items (The Noctis Root assigned to Teisoku found in the Southern lands, The Herb Root assigned to lex found in the western lands, and the Heaven Root assigned to Agito found in the eastern lands)

The Southern Land was a grassy like area infested with large flesh eating monsters.

The Western Land was a barren wasteland with horrible sandstorms whipping through, The ruins of an ancient city can be found there.

And the Eastern Land was a tropical like fortess, Where odd plant animal hybrids threaten to kill any foolish human.

Each root was guarded by a specific creature, Once collected the three would have to return to the site of the Bear Clan and return the roots so the village doctor can make an antidote. With the team now split up, They have till sunrise next morning to find the roots!!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 26, 2010)

* Konoha downtown district*

So MeiMei what have you been doing in Konoha?Crystal stops and looks at ReiMei.I've met some interesting people. The most interesting is my Konoha partner Kazuma Gomu.This should be interesting to be Yuki team 0's Leader and Konoha team 13 squadmate!Nabuka hits ReiMei.Who said you were leader?Nabuka growls at him. I did! Don't make me use my sakura fubaki on you!ReiMei pulls out a kunai with a explosive tag on it smiling. So. Your asking for a spar?Nabuka readies himself for a fight.

*20 mins later/Konoha training grounds*

Begin!!!Crystal starts the match.

Bunshin No Jutsu!Reimei Produces a clone.Kawarimi no Jutsu!He replaces himself with the clone disappearing .

Same old tricks huh ReiMei?Nabuka concentrates for a minute.He begins to leap through the tree tops searching for ReiMei avidly.

Kuchiyose No Jutsu!A penguin appears besides ReiMei."Wassup boss?"I need you to scout the area for Nabuka and tell me where he is when you report back!The penguin disappears into the thick trees.

Gotcha!Nabuka apears in front of ReiMei after doing a series of hand seals.Magen Narakumi no jutsu!He instantly traps ReiMei in a terrifying genjutsu.

Shit. Now what? Ok calm down ReiMeiAs soon as he speaks these words he is it with a kunai wich lodges into his right arm and left leg.This isn't good.Nabuka punches ReiMei in the face knocking him off his feet and onto the ground.Such a disappointment!Nabuka kicks ReiMei in the gut making him spit out blood.

*mean while in the real world[b/]

He never was good against genjutsus.ReiMei's penguin returns channeling chakra into ReiMei. "Wake up boss! Your not going to lose this easy!"  
ReiMei awakens. Man I hate his genjutsu!ReiMei feels around in his equipment bag.Oh yea.Switch spots with me Pikku! "Gotcha!" Kawarimi no justu.They switch places and allows ReiMei time to plan his next attack.

mean while 30 meters away Ok place the kunais right here and in the tree trunks...complete. Ok Pikku good goob!ReiMei makes a hand seal to dismiss the penguin.Come here Nabuka! 

I'm Tired of playing hide and seek with you ReiMei!Nabuka leaps through the tree tops once more.I know what your doing. Since your a jinchuriki your stamina and chakra know no end. So your trying to beat me by fatigue. Hes really grown up I'm actually kind of proud of him.Nabuka smiles. 

These two are pulling put all the stops huh?Crystal locates ReiMei but remains concealed.

20 mins later 

ReiMei I finally found you! Great work No wonder you became a genin so easily.ReiMei smiles at nabuka and leaps away carrying Crystal with him.  What are you doing? we're not playing games you could get hurt out there baby.ReiMei throws a kunai near nabuka making the others explode.Sakura Fubaki No JustsuReiMei leaves a giant crater in the forest. I hope he was smart enough to evade that. Maybe that was to much? Crystal jumps out of ReiMeis arms. You could have killed him if he didn't! I'm going to get him. But as soon as she tries nabuka is unscratched but out of energy.You win ReiMei But don't ever do that shit again!ReiMei pats nabuka on the back.
Sorry bro! Hey you go to my house and rest and my and Crystal will catch back up with each other.ReiMei winks at Crystal.

Fine but don't be all day!Nabuka disappears.*


----------



## Sumon (Jan 27, 2010)

*Toshiro, Kusagakure, Ninja academy.*

“Do we have to?” Toshiro didn’t get answer, because kage bunshins were hasty. He formed seals: “Murder of Crows confusion”. Crows started appearing around the group of kage bunshins and one real academy teacher. Toshiro didn’t know that he is real. He was about to draw his kunai out of pouch, but one kage bunshin had appeared behind his back. He stagnated like a statue and couldn’t move. His fear started appearing. But the other boy saved him. The boy who was rude when was speaking with Zeke-sama. That boy pushed Toshiro and kicked with his leg to the back of kage bunshin skull. Toshi fell down and watched everything around him afraid. After being knocked to the ground he still couldn’t move. 


*
Izuna, Kusagakure, Ninja academy.
*
“Aren’t unknown? What does that mean? Is this some kind of secret? Interesting.” Izuna was a bit surprised and confused of Zeke’s personality. Zeke was more like a child than an elite ninja. “Kage bunshin?” Boy said as two ninjas performed that jutsu. “Fight? He got to be kidding me. I am all worn out, I just fought one guy. But I mustn’t show that I am not capable of fighting. So I will have to think of something to stop those childish plays.” Izuna saw crows appearing around the kage bunshins. “That’s great. I can use this kind of situation. But why that boy doesn’t move? Shit, I have to do something. I will not survive with a bit of chakra alone.” He saved that boy by pushing him and kicking to the back of the kage bunshin’s skull. “Another one?” Izuna ducked to avoid kage bunshin’s attack with melee kunai. Kage bunshin almost cut off his pony-tail. But that wasn’t enough for kage bunshin. He kicked Izuna so hard, that he flew into the air. Then Izuna respired, took his kunai while being in the air and threw to the kage bunshin, which kicked him. Izuna descend on the ground, looked around and no-one was around him, except boy who he saves before was lying on the ground. “Thanks to academy teacher who interrupted my fight before, I have enough chakra for my fire technique”. Izuna started performing necessary hand seals for his best technique “Horse, Tiger, Snake, Ram, Monkey, Boar, Horse, Tiger.” He exaggerated his chest so much that it looked like it is going to explode. “Katon: Gōkakyū no Jutsu” and blew a huge fireball out of his mouth where a group of kage bunshins were surrounded by crows.



*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest.*

“There are more than eight tigers. Still two left” Shinomori said those words while breathing really hardly. His arm was bloody messed. And he was in a huge pain. He wanted to cut off his arm to prevent from the pain. “And where is sensei? Did someone kidnap her? Shit” And Shinomori fell down unconscious.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

*Team Iwa - Akihiko Sanada*

*Team Iwa/ With Mikael and Reiru sensei​*
Gingerbread looked warily at the jounins that had stayed after the ritual. He was expecting everyone to get in the portal, then they can close it and let them be stuck there in the summon world while they escape with the scroll. However all of it was thwarted because the jounins stayed behind. They would probably stop them if they tried to close the portal now.

Gingerbread gave a nod to Baishana, and Baishana recieving the order nodded back at him.

Baishana being in the most secluded area and away from the prying eyes of the two jounins quickly made some handsigns *"Kuchiyose no jutsu! Cob!"* He would use his snake to get in close to the two jounins and then poison them, being under the water, it would be hard to notice. that way they wouldn't be able to follow them when they try to escape later or if a fight goes down then it would be much easier for them to escape.



migukuni said:


> "I see... okay! Let's go look for a lake! And while we're at it, lets look for that useless Tasuki. And oh, yeh my other teammates."





StrawHat4Life said:


> Sparrow swings the fan at the retreating Sprite and a potent gust of wind that flies in a funnel at the leaf like creature. Leaves don't fare too well in the wind, Sparrow thinks with a grin. She could've also fired off the fan like a spinning scythe if she had wanted, but it isn't her style, especially after what she's been through...and what she did.



The Sprite sailed over the treetops and flew away from the female that blew her in the wind. The spirit was plastered over someone's face.

"Ooof, Ow..." Akihiko groaned as he stumbled over a tree's root when a leaf covered his face from where he was going. His summon Razor following him a bit back "Are you alright Akihiko-sama?" Razor asked as he saw his master stumble, but he didn't make any move to help him up.

"Yeh, yeh, im fine." Akihiko said as he sat up and looked at the leaf that he was holding. He noticed that the leaf had some traces of Chakra. He remembers that he've read about this guys before, a rather mischievous genjutu sprite's from what he remembered. Putting two and two together he talked to the sprite "So mr. sprite, where you the one playing around with us since awhile ago?" Akihiko asked as he flipped the leaf here and there. The spirit eye's was rolling in his socket. Akihiko stood up and sighed, weakling spirit's.

A shuffle of leaves was heard nearby and Akihiko looked over. His new teammate the one named Sparrow was there looking at him and at the leaf that he was holding. "We need to find Nurarihyon" He thought for awhile, when Sparrow didn't talk, the little sprite must have played around with his new teammate or his new teammate decided that he was an illusion. "Uhmmm... It's not what you think it is."



Mist Puppet said:


> Akira walked around, but something didn't feel right. With another ruslt,e she turned, and flung a kunai towards the direction. What she got was some sort of strange creature thing, nothing she's seen before. However, the sprite didn't die, but rather multiplied.
> 
> "Ah, what the hell is going on here!?" Akira started to panic, backing away. This was not going well for her at all.



Tasuki growled gruffly as Genro ran over the treetops quickly. *"I smell two of the young genin's nearby... and... Nurarihyon is also nearby."* Tasuki hit his head with the palm of his hand, Nura was hard to deal with, he only talks to royal bloodline, he hoped that the one who found him was Akihiko and not anyone else. If it was anyone else, well... Nurarihyon wont take them lightly. *"One is down below, it's one of the female's"* Tasuki nodded as he dropped down from the trees and found a Maple Sprite playing around with one of his genin's he dropped down beside Akira, giving Akira quite a scare. "kai" Tasuki uttered out as the numerous sprite's dissipitated. He took Akira's hand and said "follow me" Genro jumped down from the trees and ran full ahead in front followed by Tasuki and Akira.

*Nurarihyon no Mago and Hakumei​*
Nurarihyon played his finger around in the lake as he blew out a sigh, the place was getting boring, everyone here was keeping a distance from him, scared of him or something maybe. He looked alarmed as a human came barelling into the clearing, he doubled over and huffed and released a sigh. Nurarihyon hid himself and watched curiously as the human said kai and dropped into the clearing, clearly it seemed he was spent. Nura hovered over the human watching curiously, then deciding that this one of those time's that something interesting happened, he took out a small towel and went to fetch water in the nearby lake.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; Nuebes Hueco; Air Country*



migukuni said:


> Fox grumbled a bit unnecessarily, this would be just like another single mission wouldn't it? We go our separate ways and stuff, but she suppose it would be good, She can learn more by herself as needed. She took note of the surrounding area making sure that no bandit would be able to find her until the time that they needed to take them down.





Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha; Nuebes Hueco; Air Country
> "ANSWER ME!!" He called out slamming his first towards her direction, Dodging the attack Ryoumo went in for her own strike. "COME ON THEN!"
> 
> UCHIHA VS THE MYSTERIOUS GIANT!!!
> ...


*

[OOC: Berserk 310 is outSky Ninja Stats]

Fox Inuzuka; Nuebes Hueco; Air Country

Fox walked carefully making sure that she wasn't gonna be tripping up traps here and there. Luckily her Inuzuka senses were in full alert and it was merely childsplay to find and evade them. The cloud cavern's was pretty cool it was quite a wonder for her how it became so hard. Fortunately for her, her smell still worked in this area, although she must admit that breathing was pretty hard, probably because of the pressure present being high above the sky.

She walked and walked wondering why there was no bandits present until she stopped on top of a cliff. She looked down and saw the vast expanse of the world, her breathing hitched as she went back and stumbled. "oooohhh~~~ that was scary" Fox mumbled to herself, she was really not good with heights, she looked back and gasped. There was four bandits on her back and she cursed silently. No wonder she didn't feel any bandits around, they probably thought that this was a good place to ambush her. They mush have noticed that she was able to evade all the traps and not to mention being able to sidetrack when there was bandits nearby. She was too careful that she was found out.

"A tracker huh." One of the bandits said as he grinned "well miss tracker, it seems this will be your grave."

"Nuh uh... i don't think so" Fox grumbled as she shakily stood up in her legs, making sure not to look back. The foreign chakra that she felt awhile back going back in full throttle. Her chakra level's was increasing without her control, she knew what this meant, this was what her uncle had told her about. She needed to control her fear of heights right now. For now she needed to supress her chakra by using it.

"Jinjū Konbi Henge: Sōtōrō" Fox growled out as Kiba jumped on her back. The Chakra that she felt ran through her, making her body hot, the back of his hands and feet where itching, her back itself getting broader and broader. The sole's of her hand and feet padding and enlarging, her fangs sharpened and elongated, Kiba's head sprouted out in her neckline. She was growing and growing and eventhough her transformation should already be halted she still continued to grow. Her transformation was extremely bigger and more ferocious than other transformations. The chakra that was hugging her still continued to feed the jutsu more, the jutsu was not stopping. The claws in her hands and feet that were now paws was elongating and sharpening. 

The bandits ran away as they saw the transformation and the big giant two headed white dog. The dog went berserk destroying the cloud building that it was standing on. Fox was trying to get herself to calm down, unfortunately because of her large size, she could see the earth waaaaay down below and her fear of heights would not make her calm down. She was going berserk still, destroying buildings and the bandits that tried to stop her went flying. She needed to keep control, her teammates was down there somewhere, she hoped they werent stomped and flattened down below. The jutsu had completely devoured the chakra that was emitted and Fox could not control it, this was far worse than she first thought.*


----------



## dark0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Kusagakure?s academy: Zero/izuna/zeke

Zero ended up at the academy after trekking back from his forest training, ?now that I pushed my dodging, muscles, throwing ability to the extreme, now I can practice melee? how should I go at this.? He walked slowly up to the upright logs and folded his arms but in an instant a kunai shot out of his sleeve as he grabbed and slashed the log. He heard a fireball go off not far from here ?you can keep that? as he pointed to the log and ran over the roof.

?Ah, It?s you izu-kun? he meekly squeped out a word after he was out of breath ?hi? ?hu hu- ?I?m fighting zeke he?s-? he was quickly interrupted by a verbal storm ?AH YEAH A FIGHT? admiring the awesome black birds he runs at the real guy who was just standing before. One of the clones throws a punch at zero but he keeps focus and gets smacked across the ground. ?Ahg that thing is solid?Izuna rashly piped up, ?If you cared to listen to me then I might have told you.? 

?Your still a moron? He forms a seal and from his sleeve throws a bunch of shuriken flying around as if they have a mind of there own. The clones are dodging the skuriken, "this is the best you?ve got you"-shink- -poof- one of the shadow clones dodge was delayed and zeke?s eyes open fully wide. ?wires? I see what you did? ?String reeling jutsu, your all tied up?


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Konoha Lake/Forest*

Ukeireru liked Shinomori's improvised genjutsu attack. And it worked, for some reason, without draining a single drop of chakra from Ukeireru's body. "Nice one" he remarked to the small ninja. "Not so nice one" he remarked as the same small ninja toppled face first into the ground. "For fuck's sake... Guess I got to handle those last two on my own again" Fair enough, Ukeireru thought. It was incredibly clear that he was far more powerful then Shinomori, so he wasn't really surprised at the small ninja's sudden loss of consciousness. Didn't mean he didn't get a bit pissed about this. "So I got put in a team with a fainting rabbit, an idiot who wants to cause a forest fire and a sensei who just disappears when problems arise eh?" he said "If you want something done, do it yourself" He brought his dragon puppet sweeping around him in a circular motion. He was really tired, but figured he could just handle those two tigers that were left. "Let's hope these beasts aren't too fast learners, Magen ? Narakumi no Jutsu!" For the third time, one of the tiger fell down into a hell, and for the second time, Ukeireru was the one to finish it off with a destructive puppet dive. "One to go..." Ukeireru thought as he looked at the last remaining tiger, one that looked quite vicious in comparison with the others he had fought yet. It already missed an eye, probably from some other encounter long ago and it had the teeth of a beast a few times bigger sized.

Ukeireru did a small prayer to a god he didn't even believe in. "Here goes nothing" he said as he launched the last of his puppet's needles into the beast's side, releasing the puppet after and running into the beast with a devious kick, meant to drive the needles trough the great beast. It actually worked. Five of the needles disappeared in the beast, leaving bleeding holes. The beast toppled over but tried to get up again at the same time. Ukeireru pulled out a kunai, kicked the same spot again and buried the kunai between the great beast's eyes. It fell down and stayed down. Ukeireru fell to his knees, being incredibly exhausted after the whole fight. "At least I downed far more then any of the others" he mumbled with a smug grin. He couldn't wait for the Uchiha's reaction at the multitude of corpses lying dead at his hands. Pulling out a cigarette, Ukeireru lit it and took a slow, deep inhale. It was good, very good.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

*Ryohei and Shuuhei hides.*



migukuni said:


> Ryohei stopped struggling as he stayed put and trained his senses to the nearby area. Shuuhei was right, there was someone around, but he couldn't pinpoint where. "how about a truce for now? To be honest i don't want to be captured right now either."
> 
> "captured?" Ryohei whispered wondering what the older guy meant.



Shuuhei roughly took Ryohei into the cabin that was close by. Ryohei tried biting the hand that was covering his mouth, intent on biting it and cutting it. However he stopped struggling as three ninja's was seen in the clearing. He looked questioningly at the three ninja's he remembered them, they were three of those guys that attacked his home. He glared at them as the three ninja's walked out into the clearing. He silently slipped his hand into one of the pockets of his pants, making sure that if any of the ninja's looked his way or if they were in the path of going to be discovered, he was going to throw an acupuncture needle into their throats. He was able to learn Ice Weapon creation from his mother.

*FLASHBACK​*
"alright son, its time you learn Ice Weapon Creation" His mother said as they walked deeper into the wood of kirigakure. "Now of course the advantage of this skill is that you don't need to bring kunai's and other stuff since you can create them now, though of course your father still brings that Shigure Kintoki, its one of the rare weapons of the Toketo clan, so when the time comes, you have to take care of it okay?" His mother said as she ruffled Ryohei's hair slightly. The kid eagerly nodded and smiled.

"I'll be really good at it to the EXTREME! I promise and I'll master the use of that sword too!" Ryohei said as he grinned goofily. His mother smiling warmly at her son that was so energetic.

A few minutes passed and Ryohei finally settled down. He was now ready to start his training. First he needed to feel the two different elemental chakra's in his right and left hand. One was Wind and the other was Water, he had to be atleast able to control his chakra. He closed his eyes as he concentrated the chakra on each hand. The leaf that her mother layed out was cut while the other one became wet. He then made a series of handseals and when he finished a small pin was made. He looked at it curiously, it didn't look like an acupuncture, he pouted as he showed it to his mother. "mom~ it's a pin a really really small pin."

His mother laughed as Ryohei pouted pointing at the pin. it just means you need more practice"

*Present​*
"we've gotta be careful it seems that one of those guys is atleast my level." Shuuhei said whispering in Ryohei's ear "we have to be careful not to get caught."

Ryohei jumped as he felt a hard object running by his ass. He shoved his elbow back hitting Shuuhei's stomach roughly. Shuuhei rubbed at his stomach as he huffed.

"PERVERT!" Ryohei whispered acidly as Shuuhei groaned and held his stomach.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 27, 2010)

*Sumon, Team Oto, Otogakure.*

*Flashback. One week ago.*

?Sumon, this is from the Mizukage-sama.? His mom gave him a letter. He opened and found this: ?Pack all your stuff and come to my office by the end of the day. You have to leave Kirigakure and go to the Otogakure.? He packed all of his stuff, which will be needed in a long journey. Sumon?s mother was crying. She couldn?t believe that his so loving boy leaves his house already. But father didn?t feel the same as mother did. His father was happy with the news because he didn?t like his son. Boy went to the kage?s house, but Mizukage didn?t explain anything. So Sumon left Kirigakure and his long journey began. 

He had experienced so many things. He was forced to run from many furious beasts, swim during storms and even walk through the swamps. He spent the most time in the Konoha?s forest which he liked the most. There was so nice and silent. You could easily meditate there. And what he hated the most was swimming from Waves country to the land. There were so many storms.

*Flashback. 2 days ago.*

?At last, my long journey has ended? Sumon said to himself as entering Otogakure. The terrain there was a little different than in Kirigakure. And unlike Kirigakure, Otogakure hadn?t many rivers. But there were many rice fields, which he liked the most. Two guards welcomed him. They wrote all information about him. Guards also gave him his flat keys and said that he should meet his squad in two days. Boy was walking around the village and looking at everything. It was interesting for him. He wanted to find out as much as possible in two days about Oto?s history, famous ninjas and people. He also found many differences between his former village and current.
*
Present*

He entered the meeting place and there was already one boy and one girl. They looked a little different than ordinary people. Girl?s eyes reminded him a tiger and boy?s ears was very similar to wolf?s. But he didn?t even think about making fun of them. He felt the same way. His body structure wasn?t the same as other people too. People at Kirigakure called him a dinosaur. So he thought that he will become with his squad really good friends. ?Sorry I?m late. My name is Kaguya Sumon. I just arrived from Kirigakure two days ago. I will be your new squad member.? Sumon said with a smile in his face.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 27, 2010)

*Otogakure - Kotaro*



migukuni said:


> "I'm gonna make violence to you!" Kotaro growled out as he knocked the guys hand off his ears and delivered a swift kick to the guys stomach, the guy however was able to back away enough for him not to recieve the full blunt of the kick. "straighten up! I'll pound you to the floor!"





Sumon said:


> *Present*
> 
> He entered the meeting place and there was already one boy and one girl. They looked a little different than ordinary people. Girl?s eyes reminded him a tiger and boy?s ears was very similar to wolf?s. But he didn?t even think about making fun of them. He felt the same way. His body structure wasn?t the same as other people too. People at Kirigakure called him a dinosaur. So he thought that he will become with his squad really good friends. ?Sorry I?m late. My name is Kaguya Sumon. I just arrived from Kirigakure two days ago. I will be your new squad member.? Sumon said with a smile in his face.



Kotaro stopped pummeling the guy that was Rocko and looked up to see a new guy coming inside the room. He looked curiously at the guy who just arrived, he looked fine from what he could tell. Rocko slumped and slept, the drunk probably didn't care about anyone else in the room. 

Kotaro stood up properly and looked at the guy over. "tch... I'm Kotaro "Inugami" Jyuusei, I just arrived last night from Suna. So I'm newer than you are... and because of that..." Kotaro stopped, thinking for awhile and then continued "because of that you'll both be my lackey. Got it? Good" Kotaro sat back down as he waited for the Ichigo or Sumon to say something.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 27, 2010)

*Sousuke Higarami; Konaha Hospital*

Beep.

Beep.

Beep.

The piercing sounds of the nearby heart monitor broke through, The sterile smell of the hospital ever so familar as I opened my eyes. The light pouring through it snaked its way upwards towards my bed warming my skin somewhat, My arm retaining some color. My head felt heavy and my vision was still getting use to the images that seemed so foreign to me.

Turning to the side I groaned a bit, The pain in my chest as present as ever lifting my hand I traced over it. I couldn't describe it however It felt different, Something warm, Familar was there. Falling back i sighed a bit, My muscles had been getting a bit softer from the lack of excercise due to being confined to a goddamn hospital bed.

The door creaked open revealing the little reindeer known as Chopper walking into the room. His hooves clacking against the floor like high heels as he climbed up his special little ladder that was set up for all the paitients he attended due to his short height. Carrying a clipboard he seemed oblivious to the fact that I was awake. Climbing up wards he began to check if everything seemed in order.

"Dr. Chopper" My voice apparently starteling him as his body stiffined up nearly causing him to fall over. Panting he placed his hand against his chest feeling the rushing heart that was about to burst outwards. "DONT SCARE ME LIKE THAT!" Chopper called out as his breathing returned to normal. "Glad to see your awake, Its been an entire week since your operation" Chopper said with a smile.

"Operation?" I asked confused as I looked at the series of bandages that coated my body, healing my wounds each passing second. "That's right" I thought, Remembering the wound Doflamingo had laid on me during the Pirate mission. "We were able, Thanks to Minori's research to successfully reattach your chakra network. A Feat beyond even the great Tsunade" Chopper said proud of his sensei hoping to be like her one day.

"That fine piece of ass" Was my first thought though I didnt say anything about that. "CONGRATULATIONS YOU GET TO BE A NINJA AGAIN!" Chopper said throwing his arm up in the air trying to lighting up the mood. "Thanks, You really are a magnificent doctor" I said before chopper broke out in some sort of weird dance. "You think I'd be happy with a compliment from you?"

I merely smiled ignoring the little reindeer, My eyelids feeling heavy as I was still quite tired. "Now go to bed, You've still gotta rest up" Chopper said heading down from the stairs ready to treat his other paitients. Closing the door behind him I was left alone with my thoughts. For a second back there all my dreams almost ended. "I better thank Minori" I muttered to myself as a series of perverted imagery came to mind.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 27, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Team 6; Fire Country*
> 
> Rukia and co had arrived to the Mexican Bear clan where they were informed of the horrible disease that had been spreading throughout their people. Many had fallen ill and their skin began to be dotted with a strange like cheetah pattern. Team 6 had split up in order to cover more ground, One wouldn't know how much time they had. The Clan's doctor requesting for three specific Items (The Noctis Root assigned to Teisoku found in the Southern lands, The Herb Root assigned to lex found in the western lands, and the Heaven Root assigned to Agito found in the eastern lands)
> 
> ...




With Lex-

"Urgh..." He tied a spare shirt around his head in a turban, leaving only his eyes exposed. "This place is horrible." He looked around, the sand was blowing to harshly to see just what was ahead, but there appeared to be a break in the storm not too far away. "That must be the city." He thought to himself. "Perhaps, it would be best to head for there quickly." His current position was on top of a large sand dune and he quickly made his way down to the city.

Entering, most of it was covered in sand, however there were still some streets to be walked through. "Where am i supposed to find a root in this kind of environment?" he thought to himself. "I hope i can find it soon... I don't want those bears to die... though it's odd the spanish bears were real...." he sweatdropped, looking through the city for signs of the root.


----------



## Kuno (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kusa/Zeke…*

The many clones still left began to poof away as the academy training yard emptied out.  A young boy began turning this way and that whipping a kunai around.  “Are they gone?  I wanted more!”  He cried out in frustration making Hanai slap his hand to his face and run it down in exasperation.

“That was a good try…”  He said with a sigh picking up the wires that should have contained Zeke but were now empty as the clones disappeared.  “Those Asasume’s are a bit hard to catch.” Hanai said pointing to the kid still tweaking.

“Now why did you have to spoil my fun…”  The boy said crossing his arms and pouting before his form began to shift and he began to laugh.  

“It is not fair to do that to them.”

“Why?”

“They aren’t ready for such trickery.”

“If they can Henge then they should be prepared for the Henge to be turned on them.”

“Yours is not a simple Henge Zeke-sama.”

“Not much different.” He said with a shrug then turned back toward the kids.  “You all did well.”  he clapped his hands and looked around.  “Now let’s see what I can do with these Uchiha.”  He looked at his ‘assitant’ and grinned.  “So what kind of mission do you think would be good for them?”


*Kusa/Kanko/Tereya…*

With a poof of smoke a dog like creature that Tereya had never seen before stood before her.  She looked at the creature as it looked back, tilting it’s head from side to side.  It then suddenly opened it’s great mouth startling Tereya and making her jump back.  Rabbit who was on her shoulder also made a squeaking nose as he was pinned between her and the tree.

A scratchy noise seemed to come from the beast, it was joined by Kanko’s laughter.  “I-It’s l-laughing?”  Tereya said in wide-eyed amazement.  

“Yes.  Bruno likes to tease people that way.”

“Me.  Laugh.”  

Kanko thumped the skag on the back still laughing.

“What want?”  He asked looking at Kanko.

“This young lady would benefit from your company.  I would like her to sign the scroll.”

The skag walked forward and began to sniff Tereya as she sat there.  A slight shake to her but trying not to jump away.  “She scared.” He said looking back to Kanko.

“Well that always happens.  You’re not exactly normal.”

“True.”  he sat back on his haunches and looked at Tereya then nods.  “Fine.  Inner strength massive.”  he then puts his clawed paw on the scroll and pushes it toward her.  “Name.  Blood.  Scroll.”  

Looking toward Kanko who gave her a nod she cut her thumb and began to write her name.


*Konoha/Team 11/Heather…*

A soft slow clap came from the trees behind the genin as Heather chuckled.  “I’m rather impressed.”  She said dropping out of the tree.  “Those damn things have been terrorizing people for ages.  I am thinking you might get a hefty reward for this.  Not to mention the price we will get from their hides.”  Heather nods at the group.  “Come on.  I will pay for a night at the inn for you.”  She waved at the pair to follow her then picked up the unconscience genin and began to walk toward the Inn.  

As they got there Heather took two rooms.  One for herself and one for the genin.  After making sure a good dinner would be delivered to their rooms and he was tossed on his bed, she retired to hers.  “Remember.  We will be leaving early.”  She nodded as the door closed getting ready to contact someone to retrieve the animals.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 28, 2010)

*Kite Aburame VS Doflamingo!!;Sewers;Fire Country*

Kite rushed foward, Throwing a ferocious leg swipe. Moving back Doflamingo quickly dodged before jumping back to his original position. Placing out his arms bugs began to swarm down and float up into the air ready to commence their strike. "An Aburame?" Croc said curiously as he licked his scaly lips with anticipation. "Disgusting" Doflamingo said as he watched the aburame prepare for battle.

The sound of swarming bugs filled the air as Kite stood at the other end, The rushing waters grazing through the steel that eventually poured into a water with a black abyss waiting for it at the bottom. Killer Croc stood menacingly behind Doflamingo, Changing his gaze towards the waterfall he said "Don't take long." He said before jumping down into the waterfall dissapearing. 

"Yeah Yeah Lizard Boy" Doflamingo said thumbing his nose as he stepped forward ready to face his opponent. Cracking his knuckles, Lightning flew off his fist as he charged foward. The special arkham asylum handcuffs had weaken him a bit and thus wouldn't be able to fight at full power but he felt he was more then enough to take down the Arkham Warden.

Colliding fist, Lightning bounced off in every direction. It's wild call echoing through the channels. "Ah so you control lightning to?" Doflamingo said curiosly as the Aburame stood toe to toe with him. Without responding Kite sent his swarm of bugs to attack Doflamingo from his side. "I don't think so punk" Suddendly Doflamingo was coated in lightning fending off the bugs as they back off.

Absorbing the lightning into his own body Aburame kicked doflamingo in his gut sending him backwards. Planting his feet Doflamingo stopped his descent into the abysmal fall that laid behind him. Forming handsigns lightning began to crackle off of Kite's skin. "I WON'T LET YOU ESCAPE! LIGHTNING FLASH PILLAR!" Suddendly a flood of bright lights blinded the former pirate causing him to shield from it with his arms.

As the flash subsided Doflamingo opened his eyes seeing Kite in front of him. "RAIKIRI!" Kite called out pulverising through Doflamingo's abdomen as his lightning charged hand poked from the otherside. The pirate gritted his teeth as blood spewed forth. "It's over" Kite said looking at him eye to eye. Grinning the Pirate whispered "Boom"

*BOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!*

A mass explosion ripped through sending a badly burned Kite to side falling into the sewer waters. Using his chakra control he forced himself up, Looking around he saw Doflamingo above him sitting atop a large leaky pipe clapping his hands. "A Shadow clone huh" Kite said realizing the jutsu. "Seems like this is gonna be more fun then I thought" Doflamingo said anxious with the anticipation of battle.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 28, 2010)

*Medusa Hebi; Amegakure*

The Pitter patter of rain was light today, The sun breaking through the cloud shining down on the eternally grey city. The giant skyscrapers that watched over like silent giants were lit ablaze, Their true colors shown under the spectrum of warm light. Medusa sat atop one of these towers, Specifically a bill board the advertise the new invention of a portable ramen cup. Her long blonde hair blew in the wind as she enjoyed the scenary.

Even someone like her needed to get out every now and then. She was on sector 4 one of the higher sections of Amegakure that nearly broke through the heavens in height. Letting her mind wander her thoughts where interupted by a new voice " 'Ello Medua lon' tyme know cee" A Man with a heavy accent said appearing behind her.

His skin was a pasty white, Looking as if he as hes never seen sunlight. "Wat'ya doin' all upz ear four?" He asked with an enthusiatic smile. *"Nothing much, Enjoying the sunny day. It's a rare thing you know Rouasha"* Medusa said, There was a legend within these parts of the world that said the God of Tears reigned over thus explaining the Rain.

"Those jus' be legends" Rouasha said, Digging into his pocket he pulled up a neatly folded piece of paper. "Ear iss four jew" he said handing it to Medusa. *"For me?"* She said with a dumbfounded look on her face. "Iss fourum Sakumi erself" He said as the Jounin opened the note reading it.​


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2010)

*Konoha/Team 11/Inn*
The sensei's compliments fell on deaf ears. Shin was far from impressed by the display his teammates put on. They had eliminated savage beasts who lacked intelligence. Sure they would garner some favor for eliminating the threat but Shin felt like it was too small. He looked at Ukeireru with disgust as the older boy looked like he was damn proud of himself. Had he been fighting Shin instead of an animal he wouldn't have that smug look on his face. Then their was Shinomori who was passed out from the battle. The herbivore displayed some ability but he was sound asleep which was not becoming at all of a ninja. Then Shin thought about himself he got careless and let an animal get the jump on him, he wouldn't allow something like this to happen again. He was starting to get infuriated at the thought of an animal almost killing him.

"I need to blow off some steam. If Sensei asks I went for a walk..." Shin got up and left the room. His shoulders ached and he should probably rest but at the same time he had a burning desire to get some training in. 

"My arms are shot but I could stand to improve my quickness a little." He went into the forest and grabbed three large branches. He stabbed the three branches in the ground, setting them up in an L shape about 5 yards apart.He sprinted five yards to one cone, then sprint back to the starting cone, and head back to the second cone where he ran around it and cut right to the third cone. He then ran a circle around the third cone from the inside to the outside and run around the second cone before returning to the first cone.

"I'm going to get stronger..."Shin thought as he trained furiously to get his head off of the previous events.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 28, 2010)

*Yasha...*

The shuriken hit the three clones, each one in the back.  “Cheap shot.” The real Yasha mumbles, looking up slightly at the clouds passing by.  The kunoichi leaps back three feet, dropping into the basic Hyuuga stance, with one major difference, her eye is half open. _ ‘Inori waits for me to move before making her own, Bagunotoko…Charges in, seemingly without a thought.’_ Yasha thinks in her mind, watching through her half open eye.  The woman listens better than she can see. _ ‘Behind, Aburame…NOW!' _Yasha thinks, then tosses the Aburame up and over by grabbing her by her outstretched arm.  Yasha then throws three Kunai with exploding tags attached at Inori.
________________

*Yuki/Inka...*

_Arkam Asylum…
After the battle and most of the inmates were captured once more…_

The girls(and one guy) got their sleepover, getting wasted thanks to Kagami.  Dante, Vergil and Blue Regard unable to stop them.

_The next day on their way back to the village…_

“It’s high noon…and we’ve been up for an hour.” Yuki says to the rest of the group, leaning on Grizzly.

“No shit Captain Obvious, We were up most of the night.” Inka replies, rolling her eyes, as she leans on the rail to the boat.

“You remember what we did last night?” Yuki says, looking around.

“You confessed your undying love for Sporks.” Tora replies, giggling.

“Seriously!?” Yuki exclaims.

“Yes, everything else, I don‘t want to say.” Grizzly says, shaking his head with a sneeze.

“You won’t tell us why we’re so fucking sticky either, will you?” Inka growls, tapping her foot on the deck.

“Nope.” The beast of a dog says.

“Fuck you.” Inka says, clenching her fists.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 28, 2010)

*Agito Senju;Eastern Lands/Tropical Forest*​
Agito held his head down low and let his arms hang down as he walked through a tropical forest, "what a foolish thing to have asked!" The boy felt down after being rejected harshly by his sensei to go to all of the lands himself, "all I wanted was to no let them have to get in any trouble......GAH, WHAT AM I KIDDING?! I WANTED TO TAKE ALL THE GLORY FOR MYSELF SO MY FATHER CAN BE PROUD OF ME!" He yelled out in in disappointment as he began punching himself for being such a fool. The Senju then let himself fall to the ground depressed, "Maybe I should just let myself rot away into the dirt..." 

A mosquito lands softly onto the nose of the hopeless genin, "even a small creature like this is mocking me.." He sighed at his own faults and flicked the insect away before it could bite him, "but.." He slowly stood to his feet as he swatted away some of the bugs going near his face, "I have to get this antidote for my team and those um,.....people.." Agito continued to walk through the forest in a straight posture and the fires of determination in his eyes, "the least I can do is get the Heaven Root before anyone else can get theirs." A sudden brush in the bushes was heard behind the boy, alerting him, "hmph?!"

He looked back at where the movement had came from with sweat running down his forehead rapidly, _from what I heard in the eastern lands...there are plant hybrids that attack any human that dares to come..."_ The boy took out a kunai quickly, but there was a long silence. Soon there was a movement again in the leaves, resulting in Agito preparing to throw his weapon. However, to his relief a simple chimp had leaped out and ran to the other side, "what an embarrassment to the clan. After this mission I'm leaping off a mountain  He returned to walking calmly, but his self shame stayed.

Behind was a shadowy figure lurking around trees almost the size of an average human being, but there was something strange about it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 29, 2010)

With Lex-

He had ducked into a building, the sand was getting to be too much for him outside, though he'd found a few interesting things within the building. "It seems there's some underground passages." He opened up a wooden door and began to walk down stone steps into stone tunnels. The ancient city must have built these to deal with the sand storms that came through. "It's kind of dark in here though." He could barely see where he was going, but he soon found his way up another set of stairs. 

He ended up inside another building, this one much larger. There was nothing left within the building but some stairs leading up. And for some reason, wherever Lex went he could fee someone staring at him. "I don't really like this place." He looked around the entrance was blocked by sand. The tunnel was too dark to see, but this place was light enough, he took off his white shirt and wore his green jacket alone. He tied some kunai together making a torch to head back into the tunnels.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 29, 2010)

*Izuna, Kusagakure, Ninja academy.*

“At last that childish play has ended.” Izuna was all wet. It was hard for him to last till the end with a bit of chakra. He looked at his good old friend Zero. His friend was zestful of this event. No wonder, he had just entered. Izuna tried to respire. He fastened one’s sandals and touched his hair’s pony-tail to see if it is still okay. His arm was in pain because of the kick which was delivered by kage bunshin. He didn’t think that kage bunshin can do such a great damage. Maybe it was because academy teacher was more powerful than he thought. But he tried to mock them anyway. “That’s all what you old geezers could do? Maybe next time try a little harder.” Izuna said to academy teachers tauntingly. After those words, everyone started looking at the boy strangely. You could hear how academy students were talking about him and his escapade. They wanted to clobber him to death, because those words could make them work harder. But all those talks looked very silly for Izuna. Boy was proud of his move and was self-confident of his powers and abilities. 


*Toshiro, Kusagakure, Ninja academy.*

Even after the big event he couldn’t react normally. He started remembering creepy, bloody things which causes him a fear of fighting. Toshiro has arisen from the ground and dusted down. Lucky for him, he was in the shadows of other kids. Everyone’s attention was pointed to the some guy, who thought of himself like a powerful kid. And then he remembered. The kid, who taunted everyone, was the guy who got a kick in the arm by saving Toshiro from the punch. Toshiro wanted to thank him, but he thought that it wouldn’t be a good idea since everyone is looking angrily at that kid. And Toshiro didn’t want to make enemies, so he decided to thank him later. Also Toshiro hoped that no-one saw his actions during the fight. He didn’t want to be called coward and being sent back to the academy. He started thinking about his fear and how to mask it so his team wouldn’t notice it. 
*

Shinomori, Team 11, Inn.*

“Where am I?” Shinomori was asking pathetically in the total darkness. “Hahahaha. You’re now in our world, kid. It’s time for you to pay for your sins.” He heard those words in echo all around him as big tigers had appeared. Those tigers weren’t ordinary. They were the same like he fought with his team against. “I killed you one time, so I will kill you again if you want to.” But Shinomori couldn’t move. So enemy started moving towards the boy. They were about to kill him, but then he woke up. 

“So that was a dream?” Shinomori thought. He looked around. He was in some kind of room. His head was in pain and he couldn’t move his left arm. There were three beds and on one he was lying. There was Ukeireru too. But Shinomori didn’t bother asking him anything. He looked at his wound. It wasn’t bandaged, so he had to clean it. Boy went to the bathroom, cleaned the wound and went back to the room. His body was numb. He could barely move. Then he sat on the bed and started bandaging his wound when he asked his teammate: “So what had happened while I was unconscious?”


----------



## Chaos (Jan 29, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko went flying faster then she imagined she should've. The cause, she figured, was the small kunoichi standing right behind her at the moment, one eye half closed, the other still covered up. She didn't came to far in her thoughts, for she tumbled face first on the ground and rolled on a little bit. "Ouch" Realizing immediately that she had no time to think about her little pains, she was up in seconds again, facing the now in battle pose standing Yasha, eyes all veiny and whitish. She had just thrown three flickering objects Inori's way. Bagunotoko identified them as kunai with explosive tags. She hoped Inori would be alright. When this sensei said 'test', she surely was okay with blowing up half a shopping street right in front of the academy. Already a small crowd had gathered to watch the spectacle, but no one interfered. Probably because they knew what was going on, Bagunotoko thought.

There was no way she or Inori was going to beat their sensei alone. But maybe... Together? "Inori! Team attack!" Bagunotoko screamed out at the Yamanaka, as she positioned herself to precisely the opposite side of her sensei, getting ready to lash out with a bug swarm. "Just call out when you're ready" she yelled, figuring that Inori might need some extra time because of the explosive tags.

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Inn*

Ukeireru was quite surprised at his sensei's words. Had this been some kind of test or something? Was this her idea of seeing what a new team of GENINS was worth? Goddamn, just from the academy thrown into a pack of tigers without any help at all? Either way, he had come to expect just this from his sensei, so he answered the compliments with a grateful nod and smile. He picked up the little kid lying at his feet and hoisted him over his shoulder, casting a smug smile at the stupid Uchiha kid who was once again looking with disgust. This guy could be disgusted at ANYTHING, Ukeireru thought, even at a teammate making more then double his kills. This little fact made him happier again, since he knew that every single person in ten meters radius knew that he had been the mass murderer here.

Arriving in the inn, Ukeireru put Shinomori down on one of the beds. "One hell of a fight" he silently said, watching the smallish ninja, wounds still untended lying down. The wounds weren't grave though, and Ukeireru thought he'd only make them worse if he'd try to do something, so he kept it at that. 

In the middle of the night he was rudely awoken by Shinomori. A bit grumpy at first, Ukeireru suddenly felt a lot better when he saw that the fucked-up Uchiha kid was at least gone. Where or why, he didn't know, nor did he even try to care. ?So what had happened while I was unconscious?? Shinomori asked. "Ye woke me up fer that alone?" was Ukeireru's response. "I killed of the rest o' them doggiescatswhateverthosebeastswere, then our sensei suddenly burst out of the forest and was actually complimentary, then we went to this inn, I fell asleep and was rudely awakened in the middle of the night because of a teammate who didn't know what the hell had been goin on" Ukeireru said, but he smiled, showing Shinomori that he wasn't seriously being angry at him. True, Shinomori was not someone Ukeireru really liked, but he came closest to a friend Ukeireru would have in this team, so he wanted to stick with that. 

*Marifana Kemuri, Collapsing Cave*

Kemuri started to run as soon as he noted that the cave had started shaking and rumbling. His teammates had the same idea, and Kemuri was once more reminded that he wasn't the person with the quickest reaction speed of them all as the others had gathered a nice head start already by the time that he started to run. "Uzza, mates, dun be too haisty, this place is fullo other traps ye know?" he shouted out after the others. Suddenly the rumbling came to an end. The shaking had stopped as well. Everything had returned to normal but one thing. "Oooooh shiet" The way out had been totally blocked by huge boulders that had rained down from the ceiling. "So whatthehell we gunna do naow?" Kemuri aimed his semi-annoyed response at the girl who wanted to get out so dearly. "We gunna hunt down that thief mofo and try to find another way out, ur we gunna sit here and whine like little emo kids?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2010)

migukuni said:


> The Sprite sailed over the treetops and flew away from the female that blew her in the wind. The spirit was plastered over someone's face.
> 
> "Ooof, Ow..." Akihiko groaned as he stumbled over a tree's root when a leaf covered his face from where he was going. His summon Razor following him a bit back "Are you alright Akihiko-sama?" Razor asked as he saw his master stumble, but he didn't make any move to help him up.
> 
> ...



Sparrow narrows her eyes discerningly towards Akihiko, with her two bright silver war fans at the ready. After the last fake Akihiko tried to get the drop on her, she's taking no more chances. "Don't you move," she tells him bluntly, pointing her right open fan at him. 

"I need to make sure you're not one of those...er..." she has no idea what those leaf creatures are so she picks a word that matches them the best in her mind, "...Fairies!"

_Dolly disrupt my chakra for me please,_ Sparrow tells the Gobi inwardly. A bit more confident now about letting a bit of the Gobi's chakra mix with her own...but only just a bit. Disrupting her chakra flow is the best way she has to cancel out a genjutu. Without Dolly she'd be absolutely defenseless against it. 

Sparrow feels the wild energy of the Gobi forcibly enter her chakra pool. It's only a trickle of chakra, but enough to set her adrenaline pumping. If only this little sets me off like this, then what will the full amount do, Sparrow wonders, and she shudders involuntarily. Suddenly the Gobi alters the flow of Sparrow's chakra. If there is any genjutsu cast it should immediately dissipate. Sparrow stares at Akihiko closely, expecting him to dissipate and turn into one of those Fairies...but he doesn't. 

Sparrow breathes a sigh of relief and closes both her fans with a flick of her wrist. She straps both fans to the holsters on her back, criss cross style, and walks towards the Sanada boy. 

"Heh sorry," she tells him apologetically, "I just had to be sure."  

"So do you have any idea what's going on here?" 

_Several days ago..._
"ANSWER ME!!!" Sparrow screams at Hatori, tears streaming down her face. 

"IS SHE DEAD?! DID I KILL HER!?!" 

Hatori, the Hawk Sage, sits in the corner, smoking a pipe and remaining quiet. His giant straw hat shrouds his face from view. "Mrs. Ikane is not dead, but she's not well either. She was badly injured during the...incident...but it seems she'll pull through," Hatori answers finally. 

Sparrow breathes a huge sigh of relief. Her body still trembles from the fear of not knowing what happened that night. How everything suddenly went blank and she lost control. Sparrow looks down at the bedsheet that covers her and clenches them tightly. 

"I want it out of me," she mutters in a low voice. 

The Gobi's voice sounds out in her mind suddenly, sounding almost hurt. _*Sparrow...how colud you say that? *_

Hatori perks up from his chair and looks at Sparrow questioningly, "Excuse me?" 

Sparrow stares bqck at Hatori with a grief stricken face. "The Gobi I want it out!" she says in a louder voice. 

Hatori shakes his head, "I'm sorry that's not possible...removing the Gobi would kill you. Whoever sealed the creature inside of you made sure that-"

Sparrow suddenly throws off the bedsheets that cover her, in a fury, and slaps away a vase full of flowers on the stand next to her bed. The vase shatters onto the floor into dozens of shards and Sparrow looks back angrily at Hatori. 

"I DON"T CARE!! I WANT IT OUT!!!!" 

Hatori furrows his brow and looks down at the shattered vase with a frown. He's never seen Sparrow this angry before, a girl whos' default mood seems to always be cheerful. "Sparrow I know you feel guilty about what happened to Mrs. Ikane, but it's not your fault. You're not the first Jinchurriki to lose control and you won't be the last." 

Sparrow laughs bitterly in response while wiping the tears from her eyes, "That's all I am to you...that's all I've ever been to you and the Village...A WEAPON!" She points an accusing finger at Hatori, "I thought you were like a father to me but I'm just someone you and Ulik want to mold into a weapon!" 

Hatori remains calm and passive but the girls words sting him. "If all we wanted was a weapon...then we would've removed the Gobi from you long ago," he tells her matter of factly, then rises to his feet and begins picking up the pieces of the shattered vase. "There are many in this village, myself more then anyone, who care about you, and want to see you succeed. You must believe that." 

Sparrow makes no motion to respond and looks downwards at the floor. 

"Tell me what happened that night!" Hatori asks her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2010)

_*Once upon a time in the Mist...*_
"I hope you die the most miserable and horrible death. That someone boils you then skins you alive, and you end up in the deepest pit of hell reserved for, bad Manga artists, child rapists and murderers. You disgust me, you offend me, the very sight of you makes me want to vomit all over this pavement...you inbred maniac scum!"  Isane says in a scornful voice, her words dripping with venom, and her back to a wall in a dead end alleyway.  

A familiar laugh echoes in response. "Oh hey baby you know how I just love it when you  sweet talk me like that. It makes me get all hot and bothered!" 

Misuto slams his right palm onto the wall beside Isane's head, looming right in front of her face with a sneer, and blocking any chance of an exit from this blind alleyway they are in. 

He had chased her well over an hour now, the bitch using her fucking genjutsu on him and making him chase a dozen copies of her down all these mean streets. However she underestimated his Shark sense of smell, the nose always knows, and Isane has such a particularly intoxicating scent. 

Isane breathes rapidly and feels like screaming bloody murder, hoping that someone will hear her, but she realizes that this will only makes things worse. She needs to remain calm and think clearly, and if she doesn't she'll end up just like that girl Tina. With her lone right purple colored eye, she stares defiantly at him. 

"Go to hell!" she snarls back. "I have a boyfriend you know...he's going to be promoted to Jounin soon, and he'd kick your ass if he knew you what you were doing!" 

Misuto chuckles in response and tries to run his hands through her soft and oh so silky sandy blond hair, but she slaps them away. "Hehe...well yer little bitch boyfriend ain't here right now...is he?" 

Isane remains speechless and momentarily glances upwards before fixing her gaze back at Misuto. "Tell me something Isane...you one eyed whore. Why don't you like me?" Misuto asks her seriously. "All the other girls like me afterall...I mean what's not to like. I'm a fuckin prodigy...the best killer of my generation. My uncle is the Mizukage, and one day I'm gonna to rip out his fuckin throat and replace him." 

Misuto leans in so close to Isane that they're almost nose to nose. Her scnet jsut drives him crazy.  "A fella like me who's going places...well you wanna be on my good side. Or bad things will happen to you. I would treat you like a queen!" 

Isane spits in Misuto's face suddenly. "Just like you treated Tina? How is Tina by the way? I haven't seen her in days!" she says with a defiant smirk. 

Misuto shakes his head and wipes the spit from his face. Then to Isane's disgust he licks his fingers. "Oh Tina's just fine. In fact I spoke with her yesterday morning," Misuto responds, his eyes staring daggers at Isane. Suddenly an idea occurs to him.

"I wanna see that fuckin gaping hole where your left eye used to be! I heard my crazyass Uncle ripped it out or something...is that true?" he asks with a laugh. 

Isane breathes heavily as Misuto as slowly creeps his right hand towards her headband, to remove it. She wears it tilted over the left side of her face, so that it covers the scar where her left eye used to be. 

"Look down and then look up!" Isane suddenly blurts out. 

Misuto looks at her slack jawed, "Huh?"  he looks down and sees that an X shape in black ink has suddenly materialized under his feet, then he looks up and sees a giant black Piano, like one of the those big fancy ones you see at the opera, hanging over his head and secured by a rope. 

"YOU BITCH!!" Misuto snarls. He tries to grab Isane and choke her but he can't move. Isane laughs victoriously, "That's an immobilizing seal by the way you lummox! It took me hours to set this trap but it was well worth it...NOW DIE YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!!" she screams at the top of her lungs before diving away. 

*BABOOOOOOOOOOOM!*

The Piano, filled to the brim with dozens of explosive tags, crashes onto Misuto's head and explodes. Isane crouches on all fours just outside of the mouth of the alleyway, hoping against hope that she finally did it. Killed Misuto and so ended the existence of a future mass murderer and tyrant. Aomeone who might end up doing terrible deeds. In her mind she wishes that it were Arlong buried underneath all that, but that day is still far off, however she feels in her heat that his time will come to. One crazy Hoshigake at a time, she thinks. 

Before she can make sure that the job is truly done, alarms and loud voices drift from down the street. Isane quickly sprints away, headed straight towards her boyfriend Jio's apartment to celebrate. 

_*The next morning... *_
Misuto wakes up in a hospital bed in a full body cast, half his body inflicted by third degree burns. Suddenly his mother, Niri, Hoshigake, looms over his bedside and begins laughing. 

"That's what you get you oh idiot spawn of mine!" she cackles madly.

It'll be a week before Misuto is walking again, but this memory will remain with him for a lifetime. If anything it only increased his passion for that one eyed whore called Isane


----------



## Seijun Togiretogire (Jan 29, 2010)

Amongst the grassy plains of Kusagakure lay a majestic series of perfect, rolling hills. The grass atop these hills was incredily dense and soft, perfect for lying upon to cloud watch. At the peak of one of these soft hills, a young figure was doing just that. A lazy Genin slacking off a Jounin's training session, no doubt.

The figure stood up with feminine grace, wearing standard blue Genin sandals. Open white hakama tied down by kunai/shuriken holsters were the leggings of choice. The long, breath-taking black hair really was beautiful, and as the girl turned around, it became apparent she was wearing a sky-blue open vest with a green pendant, the kanji for wind around her neck. A red sash wrapped around her waist, almost touching the ground as it dangled by her right leg.

There was no shirt under the vest, which revealed a startling fact...the girl was a boy. A boy with light, lovely green eyes and gentle facial features. A headband around his forehead bore the Kusa symbol, with extra-length strands out behind his head. Opening his mouth, Soraio yawned a little as the wind blew, tossing his long headband strands and his ebony hair out behind him like twin manes. The air caressed his skin like a soothing, wanting lover after an achingly long separation. Out here, in the wind....all the young Tenrai had to do was listen. _Such a rare thing in this world,_ he thought as a small bird fluttered down, resting on the teenager's fingertip. _Such beautiful harmony.....and the wind's song is so lovely._


----------



## Shay (Jan 30, 2010)

*Team Yasha's Trial, Konoha Academy*

The trio of exploding kunai rushed head on towards Inori.... wait... EXPLODING TAGS?! Inori clung tightly to her kunai... their sensei really was insane!

"Inori! Team attack! Just call out when you're ready!" 

Now the Aburame girl was talking! Inori reached for her pouch, throwing it and her kunai in one go. She would only have one shot.

"Sakura Fubuki no Jutsu!"

Inori threw her tool pouch and the kunai on to the oncoming knives. As the first kunai tore through the bag, everything moved as though in slow motion to her - the bag ripped open, spilling its contents out and everywhere... more exploding tags. Inori dove to the ground, hard, her slippery and sticky clothing becoming bloodied as well as the magnificent explosion threw her down, scraping her from the impact. The tags began to ignite in a chain reaction as they fluttered down like flower petals, bright red and burning. As Inori rolled, she felt her poorly trained physical body begin to struggle, unable to bring herself even to a knee. She couldn't believe her teacher just tried something that would have killed her. Oh, God, why didn't she just try to dodge? Had she just made a fool of herself, now unarmed and bleeding from her own attack? It was better then... better then being blown to smithereens, right? 

She was going to fail this test unless... unless...

"Bags!" Inori rolled finally onto her belly, flung from the explosion by the force of her own attack, coughing in pain. She couldn't believe the toll this fight had taken on her - was her chakra really that poor? Was she really done? She had only strength and time for one more jutsu to help Bagunotoko, and prayed that they could make it count. 

Inori raised her pointer finger at her sensei's one eyed, narrow gaze.

Genjutsu... Utakata... Inori coughed. "Do it, Bagu, now!"


----------



## Chaos (Jan 30, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko winced as she saw a large explosion come from Inori's side of the battlefield. Was her sensei actually trying to kill them? Or was this a compliment bestowed by upping the level of the fight in some way? Bagunotoko didn't know, nor did she really care. She just hoped that the Yamanaka was okay. "Inori! You alright?" she yelled, not daring to break her defensive posture. She was getting worked up, and her bugs responded to that by getting a little hyperactive. The pouncing in her body was a feeling she'd long ago become accustomed to, and nowadays it only helped to heighten her battle spirit. She started to seep bugs out little by little, keeping them in the shadows of her wide sleeves. They were readying themselves for an all-out attack on the Hyuuga standing before her.

"Do it, Bagu, now!" The words hit Bagunotoko quite unexpectedly, but she complied within the second nonetheless. The relief that Inori was alright, the muted anger at her sensei for getting this shit so dangerous and the overall excitement of the whole game came flooding out as one big destructive wave of bugs. Inori had somehow restrained the sensei's movements, Bagunotoko saw, as the Hyuuga didn't do anything to stop or dodge the flood of little creatures. Seeing the bugs encircle her sensei and presumably starting to feed, Bagunotoko felt good. She thought they had won the day.


----------



## migukuni (Jan 30, 2010)

*Mission Accomplished*



migukuni said:


> *Nurarihyon no Mago and Hakumei​*
> Nurarihyon played his finger around in the lake as he blew out a sigh, the place was getting boring, everyone here was keeping a distance from him, scared of him or something maybe. He looked alarmed as a human came barelling into the clearing, he doubled over and huffed and released a sigh. Nurarihyon hid himself and watched curiously as the human said kai and dropped into the clearing, clearly it seemed he was spent. Nura hovered over the human watching curiously, then deciding that this one of those time's that something interesting happened, he took out a small towel and went to fetch water in the nearby lake.





StrawHat4Life said:


> "Heh sorry," she tells him apologetically, "I just had to be sure."
> 
> "So do you have any idea what's going on here?"



Akihiko sighed relieved "yeh, well basically some mishievous genjutsu spirits in this area played around with us and well... that's basically it. Although I have no idea why we got separated." Akihiko answered the female.

"Akihiko-sama, let's move it!" A voice called over as a big black canine passed by followed by their sensei and Akira. Akihiko shrugged as Sparrow looked over and they followed them. "I've tracked down Nura and Hakumei, we'll be arriving there soon."

"So... Can you explain to us why we got separated?" Akihiko asked scathingly as he Akira and Sparrow followed him.

"That bastard Gingerbread must be behind this, We've got to hurry I'm not sure if those two sensei would be able to hold up against those traitors. tch! damnit that's why I told Pailong-sama and Jun-sama not to trust those three, but no! they have to be all kind and stuff." Tasuki ranted.

"Oi! Don't say that in front of me!" Akihiko growled out as they continued. "I'm sure they have a reason for doing so."

"yes, forgive me, well... anyways we've got to move fast, Nura has already been informed of the pact, after we're done here, I'll force open the gate." Tasuki said as the genin's followed him silently.

*"we're here!"* Genro said as he stopped in front of a clearing. In the middle of the clearing sat a guy with long hair and on his lap was Hakumei. They guy had a wistful look as he looked over at them. "so... you've arrived... I've waited awhile. Nurarihyon said as he stood up and layed down Hakumei on the forest floor. "give me your wrist." Nurarihyon said, Akihiko did as he was told Nurarihyon layed his wrist on the outstretched wrist.

"OW!" Akihiko squeeked as blood poured from his wrist and so did on Nura the blood flowed and Akihiko remembered the short process of the ritual "I Akihiko Sanada of the Royal Sanada Clan promises to take Nurarihyon as my partner and shall respect his honor."

Nurarihyon smiled wistfully again as he replied "I Nurarihyon no Mago accepts Akihiko Sanada as my master and shall follow his orders until I am no longer needed." With that said the blood pact formed into foreign characters and Nurarihyon's arm guard was coated in blood and the character for Sanada was etched into it. Razor looked at his own mace also seeing the Sanada character on it, reminiscing was not one of his strong points so he didn't reminisce on it.

"Now that's done! Let's move it" Tasuki said as he formed some seals and forced open a portal that looked like the same one they came through, but the side's seemed wavering and it looks dangerous. "Move it!" Tasuki said as he pushed Akira, Sparrow, Akihiko, Razor, Nurarihyon with Hakumei in his arms and he jumped in with Genrou.

As the haziness of Akihiko's eyesight cleared he looked over at the Area. Gingerbread, Iris and Baishana was nowhere in sight. Akihiko looked around, it seemed that a battle has taken place in the area and the cavern was chipped in many places. Akihiko gasped as he saw his two sensei's on the floor near the entrance. Nurarihyon's face was still 

Tasuki jumped towards the two sensei's "what's going on here?" He created some handseals and summoned Mitsukake "Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Mitsukake." Mitsukake appeared and started looking over at the two sensei, there was poison on their bloodstream and that was what Mitsukake first took care of.

Tasuki stood up and looked over at the team "Alright team, we've finished up the mission, D Rank Mission Completed.


----------



## dark0 (Jan 30, 2010)

?That?s all what you old geezers could do? Maybe next time try a little harder.? Zero proudly said to izuna, ?guess I?m rubbing off on you onii-san? izuna meekly looked at him ?maybe" and zero look back at zeke with a smile and a streak of contempt, ?What was that you were saying about a mission, If possible it has to be violent.? Zeke smiled and laughed ?you used wires isn?t that rather pacifistic??

Confused, then it struck a chord and he got cocky. ?Sorry but.? His face shifted his head sunk while his smile just lifted *?Snaring the enemy is, Sadism!?* His crazed expression amplified the malice tone that was ringing with killer intent. Izuna?s weakened legs gave out his fear and zeke watched trying to hold back a small chuckle?he?s so creepy when he does that.? ?Alright drama queen I?ll think of something.? Zero stood all the way up, ?Hahe. I guess you?re right..?

Zero reached around to help up izuna and when he reached out his hand unexpectedly when zero whipped out a kunai and rushed him with a deathly menacing face. Izuna drifted back with his eyes rolling back as he nearly fainted. Zeke roared into laughter, and izuna caught himself and yelled out. ?Don?t do that!? ?-lol- I can?t get enough of you kid. But seriously.?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 30, 2010)

Yasha disappears in a puff of smoke and a rock from the destroyed top level of the academy took her place.  She never did look at Inori’s Finger.  “Girls!  It’s finished!” She barks commandingly.  She looks at Bagunotoko then to Inori on her shoulder, “This is what a team should be like, working together.” She says, smiling as she lays Inori on the ground, then her hands begin to glow as she heals Inori’s wounds.  “Be careful not to use much chakra for the rest of the day, anything else and you may not survive it.”  she says, helping Inori up, she walks to Bagunotoko straight faced, “You are great to your teammate, I’ll give you that.  But you both have a lot to learn.” Yasha says, pausing.  “But that’s why you were assigned to Hyuuga Yasha, and yes, I am the famed assassin.” She says, looking at them, she then heals any wounds Bagunotoko has.

“Is she crazy?”
“She would’ve killed those kids…”
“I know, but looks like most people have hearts.”
Are comments coming from the group of civilians.  Yasha rolls her eyes, stepping foreward, "You up for grocery shopping?" she asks the girls.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 30, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Inn/Forest.*

“Sorry” Shinomori said as he was leaving an inn. His subconscious told him to leave the inn and follow signs. Outside was so dark, that he could barely see his legs. He didn’t see anything at all. Boy just went. And suddenly, he started hearing voices: “Shinomori, go 10 o’clock and when you see the temple, enter it.” Boy stopped puzzled. “Am I sleeping again?” He punched a tree with his right hand and felt a pain. He wasn’t sleeping. That meant only one thing. Ghosts really existed or he had gone mad. Feet by feet and Shinomori started seeing a light. Light was as bright as sun. Boy started heading the way where lights came off. 

After five more minutes of walking, he started thinking that it is pointless. But suddenly, he saw a huge building. Without a doubt, it was some kind of temple. Shinomori climbed the stairs as he was looking around. It was too strange for him. Around the temple was not even a single sound. He entered the temple. There wasn’t anyone, but lamps were lighted on. He started looking closely in the temple. The temple was full of dusts: on the walls, ceiling, ground, doors, lamps, simply everywhere. After entering another room, Shinomori saw a sword.The sword was so fascinating, that he couldn’t stop looking at it. Boy came near sword, looked very closely at it and found a book near it. Without thinking he took sword and book. It wasn’t an ordinary sword. It was katana, which with samurais had fought. 

He left the temple with a book in his pouch and katana carried in his right arm. Boy turned his head back where the temple supposed to be, but there wasn’t even a single light. “Strange, very strange”. After five minutes of walking sun started rising. He was near the in where his team was supposed to rest. But just suppose, because half of his team was doing other stuff. Shin was training and Shinomori was looking for a new adventure. And it seemed that Ukeireru was somewhere outdoors too, because Shinomori saw him near the inn with some kind of puppet on his back.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 30, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko yelped with fury as the human figure inside of her bug storm suddenly got smaller and more... blocky. Such a beautiful attack, defeated by a simple Kawarimi. Blegh. It was a terribly dissatisfying end to an awesome battle. ?Girls! It?s finished!?  her sensei barked. Her sensei was a big dog, Bagu thought. A damn big dog. And one hell of a fighter as well. She turned to her, a smile widening on her face. "So... What'cha thought of that?" she asked, eyes sparkling. ?Be careful not to use much chakra for the rest of the day, anything else and you may not survive it.? Pfffffff. I could've used far more and I could've fought on for ages, Bagu thought, but didn't say. I wasn't done by far. ?You are great to your teammate, I?ll give you that. But you both have a lot to learn.? the diminutive sensei continued. Bagunotoko's smile widened. She was happy with the outcome of this fight. They hadn't won, but she'd never expected it and the last almost-successful attack had come from her hands. And of course she had to learn. That's why she was a genin assigned to a jounin. ?But that?s why you were assigned to Hyuuga Yasha, and yes, I am the famed assassin.? Bagunotoko's eyes suddenly widened in amazement. She'd heard from this woman, then, and she had always loved the stories about the one eyed Hyuuga assassin. She wanted to be an assassination pro as well. Perfect kills, no outward signs showing anything, hailed by the whole village... She couldn't imagine anything more awesome. 

"You up for grocery shopping?" Bagunotoko just bobbed her head enthusiastically. 

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

It was around midnight when Ukeireru awakened. Groaning softly with aching muscles, he rolled in his bed. The Uchiha's bedroll was still empty. When he spun around the other way, he noted that Shinomori's place was empty as well. "Damn team... Can't stay still for a few seconds" Ukeireru said as he tried to get back into his sleep. But he couldn't. So many things had happened that day that he just kept getting pictures back into his mind. An enraged Uchiha shitkid not knowing the difference between a brawl and mortal combat, an enraged sensei almost killing him with ice spikes, about twenty enraged huge tigerbeastthings with bloodied teeth standing ready to kill him. "Well fuck, this ain't helpin no." Ukeireru said as he stretched out and seated himself on the edge of the bed. "Guess I'll go fer ai walk as well then" Yawning, he stood up and dressed himself. He walked out of the door, out of the inn, into the cold dark night. "Here's one hoping there aren't more of those beasties around" he said aloud as he entered the quiet forest. 

He walked for what seemed like hours, trying to alleviate the stress on his muscles by moving, not pausing a second. "There's nuffin to see round here is there?" Ukeireru said as he walked past a strange V-shaped tree. He came onto an open place in the woods. In the center of the place was something. Something... bony. Something that had once been a human. Speeding towards it, Ukeireru saw that it must've been there for a long long while. There was no trace of flesh or any other organic tissue but bone left. "Picked clean by time itself..." he said, kneeling by the corpse. Then suddenly, he got an idea. An idea that would've scared the hell out of normal people, and he liked it all the more for it. "Hehehe..." Ukeireru started to test where he had to attach chakra strings to make the thing do what he wanted it to do. To his credit, the skeleton was jumping around him less then a minute later and he was only using one hand. "This is gunna be good..." Ukeireru sped back to the inn, opened his bag and took out some spare parts he had planned to install on his dragon. "Surry drag, this guy doesn't like queues." he silently apologized to his other puppet as he started mounting the flame thrower and daggers to the skeleton. It was finished just before sunrise. Ukeireru loved his result. He'd not only installed the weapons, he'd also reinforced the whole skeleton with wooden parts, making it act as good as any other puppet he'd ever seen. Satisfied with his work, he hoisted his new puppet on his back. "Just gotta find a scroll-sealer now, mate" he said "Ima call ye the one who once was a president, yeh, I'm liking that name". Returning to the inn from the small open spot where he'd done his job, he spotted Shinomori. With a sword. What the hell. A sword. Seems like he wasn't the only one who'd had a good night. "Oi! Shin, whatcha got fer a shiny thing there?"


----------



## Michellism (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kikyo Blues PT 1*

*Kikyo Hasagi; Konohagakure*

"They say a pictures worth a thousand words"

The spinning cieling fan above me rotating slowly, subtle enough to catch the attention of my eye but not enough to distract me of my thoughts. The room kinda heavy with the scent of dust, I meant to kill it but the missions kept me away from this house for far too long. The stray cat I had found the morning prior plays with a ball of yarn I found.

Its claws digging into the fabric as it struggled to free itself, Curiosity is what got it there in the first place yet if it hadn't been for curiosity she wouldn't have found me. Or would she? As if she is unconscioully following the work of some omnipotent puppeteer who pulls the strings from above moving the story as they see fit.

The walls bleed its former color, Showing the mahogony wood that laid atop its skeletal frame. Looking at the picture I held in my hand I thought about that quote once more. "A Thousand words" I slowly said to myself, Low enough that only my soul could hear. "But what words could you have for someone you barely even knew" 

Putting it down I headed towards the window for fresh air. Normally Im conducting experiments, But today feels like one of those sluggish days, The one that tug at your skin like a lost child. The sun wasn't as bright as usual as a herd of clouds pass by shielding the village from its ray. It was quite macrabre when you thought about it.

There was a sinking feeling in my chest, My birthday was approaching yet it felt empty. Foreign to me. They where never happy nor were they ever sad, They just were. "Maybe I can just pass the time napping" I thought as I sat atop of reclining chair throwing the nearest strawhat on my head. "A Nap would be good. Yea" I told myself as I drifted off to sleep.​


----------



## Michellism (Jan 30, 2010)

*Kikyo Blues Pt 2*

*Kikyo Hasagi; Konohagakure*

An aurora of voices washed over me, A blanket of grey sweeping over my eyes as I entered that familar dream world.

*"HAULT!"*

I heard a commanding voice, Turning around I found nothing but my reflection amongst fragmented glass. Despite my urges not to my hands rose up tracing the edges, The blood steadily leaving my finger tips as they washed over coating it in the fine red I've come to known.

_"Why?"_

A softer voice said behind me, Turning around I saw a large Forest. The leaves on the trees seemingly melting at the seem as they rained down on the ground. "Hello?" I called out, Hoping to get a friendly answer. But nothing. "Hello?!" I tried again but nothing. "HELLO!" My voice shattering the very forest itself as it dissapeared before my eyes, Beneath my feet an ocean appeared.

Falling in I struggled to stay the surface as the pounding waves bullied me deeper and deeper below. "Kikyo" a voice broke through. Looking I tried to find it but nothing "Kikyo" Swimming up to the surface the voice become louder. "Kikyo" Erupting through the water I awoke in my bed with the banging on my door being the culprit.

Walking over I opened it finding Hikaru there standing with her usual smile. "COME ON KIKYO WHERE GONNA BE LATE!" "Late for what?" I asked confused "FOR THE MAGIC SHOW" She said excited.​


----------



## Shay (Jan 31, 2010)

*Team Yasha, Trial's Conclusion, Konoha Academy*

?Be careful not to use much chakra for the rest of the day, anything else and you may not survive it.?

Her sensei was right. She had only cast a few jutsu and was already feeling the effects of exhaustion. Anything more, she would have been dead. As she felt the soothing healing energies help her regain her strength, Inori nevertheless felt the sore ache of chakra overexertion eating at her like a nagging pain. That's what she deserved for being forced to blow her strongest techniques. 

?You are great to your teammate, I?ll give you that. But you both have a lot to learn - but that?s why you were assigned to Hyuuga Yasha, and yes, I am the famed assassin.?

Inori stood on her own two feet, bowing in deep reverance for the small, powerful figure before her. She had to catch the flower her sensei had given her, twin ponytails flipping over her shoulders. Her clothes were still bloodied and torn despite the healing of her wounds, but she had to save face. She had just received a valuable lesson in humility and teamwork - a clear message. Without her partner, she would die. Before her sensei, she was nothing. Ninjas in the real world would not be so forgiving, and would sooner stab her in the throat then heal her wounds.

Bagu was all smiles. Surely, she had to. The team attack was her idea. The final blow was at her call, and she had pulled it off. At first, Inori had her doubts, but taking a long glance at her partner, Inori couldn't help but smile back, albeit a sore, tired smile. This was a partner that she could grow to trust. A partner with a good heart, a good mind, just with a slight degree of impatience and flightiness. Inori could work with that. What was firm in her mind now, without even need for prayer, was she knew that if Bagu said she would have her back, she had demonstrated she wouldn't miss that shot. That meant a lot to her.

"You up for grocery shopping?" Bagunotoko nodded enthusiastically, and Inori couldn't think of a better way to relieve her over-exertion. Something that didn't require jutsu or chakra, but good old fashioned shopping. She could get behind shopping. Inori nodded in confirmation.

"By your order, sensei! We shall perform this mission with honor."


----------



## South of Hell (Jan 31, 2010)

_Mission Title: Bodyguard Work
Area: Rock o Mania, Iwagakure
Rank: B
Description: Taron is to travel to Rock O Mania, A Large city within Iwagakure known for it's casino's and lively attitude. The outskirts of the city is surrounded by a network of caves. Taron Hitori has been hired to protect the life of Minnaro, A Famous criminal whose recent crime (Pedophilia) has garnered him the hatred of the entire world. Currently in hiding he fears for his life as bounty hunters aim to capture and kill him for his acts._

Taron looked down at the slip of paper that displayed the specifics of the mission and then back up at the man who called himself Minnaro. 

Taron was curious.

"*Why would you want me, of all missing nins, Taron Hitori, some insane kid from the land of leaves stupid enough to leave while still a genin, with no know feats, why would you want me to protect you from random bounty hunters who will be trying to infiltrate your base and kill you for your crime of Pedophilia?*" Taron quizzed the man behind his desk as he stared deep into his eyes, unnerving the man.

"Who better than an unknown?" Minnaro said, leaving only traces of his fearful demeanor in his voice. "From what I heard, you attacked an orphanage and butchered all so I figured you wouldn't give a shit about my crime."

Taron looked at the crime boss once more before shrugging. "Fair enough."

"*So I've looked at the amount of cash you will paying me, which is what body guards get in three months...*" A grin formed on his face. "*One week is how long I will do it for.*"

"No way k-" The kunai that was inches away from the man's face cut him off. "One week is fine."

"*I've already got a plan formulated.*" Taron said as he stood up. "*Get the fuck out, I'm taking your place.*"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2010)

*Shinosuke/Konoha/Team 11*

The young Uchiha was spent, he had been at it for what seemed like so long. His knees felt like they would give out at a moments notice. His chest was on fire as he struggled to breath. His whole body felt heavy but he had to move on, past the limits that his body thought it had. He would not let the herbivore or the mohawk trash get past him. If he did battle with either of them he would show them what raw speed and power could do, what the pride of the Uchiha could do.

"I...will...become.... more than.... human!!" The words were spaced by deep breaths as he felt his body start to quit on him. Still the thought of the mohawk trash easily dispatching foes that almost killed him disgusted him. The thought that the mohawk trash had even held back a little pained Shinosuke to the extreme. He was better by virtue of the blood that coursed through his veins. Then there was the herbivore who also thought he was better than the Uchiha. They tried to besmirch the name Uchiha and no matter how much his body wanted to stop he wouldn't let it. He would overcome his so-called limits.

*Click *

Shinosuke felt something in his mind just snap as he began to move even faster. His speed at increased by a fair amount and he felt vitality enter back into his body. He had no idea what he had just done, but he had forced himself to remove the restraints his mind had for his body. The Gate of Opening which was located in the brain had been  opened completely unwittingly and by accident. Soon though Shin started to experience a sharp pain in his knees that sent him to his knees.

"Whats happening...I felt better than I ever have in my entire life and now I my knees have completely given out on me. I feel so..."Shinosuke's fatigue hit him like a dilapidating attack from an unknown assailant. The boy passed out and snored soundly waiting to be awakened.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 31, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Forest/Inn*

“Hahaha” Shinomori laughed with content. It seemed that Ukeireru was interested in him. “You will see when the time comes” Shinomori answered as he was walking near Ukeireru. And foot by foot the figure which was on his back started revealing. “It’s not a bag, it’s a skeleton!” his face blanched and eyes became inflated. “What’s wrong with this guy? It’s the god damned skeleton” He asked himself ironically. Shinomori also wanted to ask Ukeireru the same question, but he didn’t. Without a doubt he wouldn’t answered him, because Shinomori didn’t say anything to Ukeireru about his sword. When Shinomori was by Ukeireru, he tried not to look what he had on his back. The only thing in the world he didn’t like was zombies and skeletons. They were creepy for him.

“Ukeireru, do you want to look for Shinosuke and then head back to Konoha?” “Nah Imma go back to sleep.” “Pff, what a dull.” Shinomori turned around and headed to the north without saying a single word to his teammate. Boy was looking around in 500 metres radius around the inn. From tree to tree he was jumping everywhere, but couldn’t find anything. He was about to go back to the inn, when windflaw made him turn his head to left. There he saw his teammate – Uchiha Shinosuke. He was lying on the ground without moving a finger. His teammate was surrounded by leaves. “This forest is really strange”. Shinomori jumped down from the tree to ground and rushed near Shinosuke. “Is he dead?” Boy tried to remember lectures of his sister. He put his finger on Shinosuke’s neck and felt the pulse. “Thank God, he’s not death nor in genjutsu. He is only asleep.” Shinomori slapped to his face, but nothing happened. “Damn. Lake is too far from here, I couldn’t carry him with one arm. Sorry…” Shinomori took his katana and hit to his stomach with katana-hilt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Shinomori, Team 11, Forest/Inn*
> 
> “Ukeireru, do you want to look for Shinosuke and then head back to Konoha?” “Nah Imma go back to sleep.” “Pff, what a dull.” Shinomori turned around and headed to the north without saying a single word to his teammate. Boy was looking around in 500 metres radius around the inn. From tree to tree he was jumping everywhere, but couldn’t find anything. He was about to go back to the inn, when windflaw made him turn his head to left. There he saw his teammate – Uchiha Shinosuke. He was lying on the ground without moving a finger. His teammate was surrounded by leaves. “This forest is really strange”. Shinomori jumped down from the tree to ground and rushed near Shinosuke. “Is he dead?” Boy tried to remember lectures of his sister. He put his finger on Shinosuke’s neck and felt the pulse. “Thank God, he’s not death nor in genjutsu. He is only asleep.” Shinomori slapped to his face, but nothing happened. “Damn. Lake is too far from here, I couldn’t carry him with one arm. Sorry…” Shinomori took his katana and hit to his stomach with katana-hilt.



*Shinosuke/Konoha/Team 11*

"GAH!!" Spittle flew out from Shinosuke as he felt a pressure come down on his chest. He couldn't breath at first and he gasped trying to get air back in his diaphragm. He quickly regained his wits as this wasn't exactly normal upon waking up he was under attack. Beginning to scan the area he sees the little herbivore  standing above him with a katana. Quickly he kicks himself up and then sloppily back flips a couple of paces away from Shinomori before settling into a fighting stance. His muscles didn't feel any ill effects but being woken up in that unceremonious matter enraged him beyond belief.

"What the hell do you think you're doing herbivore. Attacking me in my sleep. I'm going to show you what happens when you awake a sleeping beast! I'm going to destroy you!!" His anger had peaked and he started to feel that feeling he felt the night before. The leaves around him began flutter upward as Shinosuke began to focus.He was going to harness that power once again, closing his eyes and imposing his will over his mind to force out the hidden vestiges of strength in his body.

*CLICK*

The veins along his temple became engorged with blood as he felt a minor influx of chakra flood his body. It was stronger than last night because his slumber had helped his body to recover from his training. 

"Herbivore I'm going to show you....show you what happens when you mess with the UCHIHA! Goukakyuu no Jutsu!"The seals had a seamless swiftness behind them no doubt aided by the opening of the first gate. Shin took a deep breath puffing his chest outward as he unleashed a smoldering fireball at the smaller boy. It was on.


----------



## Sumon (Jan 31, 2010)

*Shinomori, Team 11, Konoha.*

“It worked really well” Shinomori joked as Shinosuke had arisen on his feet fast. Shinomori found his rising pretty funny, because Shinosuke thought that he was awaked by the enemy. And then Shinomori saw that he hardly breathes “Did I overdo?” But suddenly Shinosuke started talking nonsense. Shinomori was about to explain to his teammate everything, but he was stunned of the chakra which was flowing from Shinosuke and the leaves, which was fluttering around him. Everything happened so fast. “Wait…” Shinomori was trying to say, but it was too late. A huge fireball was already heading to his way. He couldn’t even see his teammate’s hand seals, because of the speed which he possessed. Shinomori tried to move his left arm, which was injured, and perform hand seals for kawarimi. But he couldn’t, because he still felt the pain of the previous fight against tigers. Shinomori’s eyes became full of fear. The only thing what he could do was to believe, that he will survive it. He buried one’s face in right hand with katana and waited for the fireball pathetically. 

“Aaaaaa,” scream could be heard even at the inn, in which they had to spent a night. After his clash with the fireball, you could see smokes coming out of him. His skin with clothes became parched and there was no sign of bandages, which were bandaged on his wound. Hhis left injured arm was killing him like never before. Shinomori relinquished his katana from the right hand, with which he kept his eyes save, and fell on his knees with a sorrow coming out of his left eye.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Forest*

Ukeireru had followed Shinomori out. Not because he cared for the Uchiha, but because he thought the Uchiha might just try to kill Shinomori. He was right. When Ukeireru arrived at the open spot where Shinomori had found the Uchiha, he was just in time to witness Shinomori get devoured by a huge fireball. He stared in disbelief as Shinosuke didn't even look shocked at his would-be kill. Quite the opposite, the Uchiha looked thrilled and happy at it. Soon after though, the kid slumped in tiredness. "So your bonus has ended there eh?" Ukeireru sprang from the tree branch onto the forest floor. "Ye think you can just fry one of me buddies do ye?" he said, facing Shinosuke. He pulled out his scroll and summoned his dragon puppet. At the same time he slinged his newly acquired skeleton from his back. "You're fucking wrong bitch, now let's dance!"

He brought his dragon puppet sweeping up to above the Uchiha kid's level while he put his skeleton defensively before him. With the same movement of his fingers he used to bring his dragon up, he also added another little gift. "Utakata" he whispered so softly that he almost didn't hear it himself. He altered the vision of the Uchiha kid to turn him into a tree, and of course turn a tree into him. Seconds later, a huge jet of flames erupted from the skeleton puppet's mouth. "Ye thought yer a firekid? Taste fucking this!" Ukeireru screamed out as the fire enveloped Shinosuke.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2010)

Land of Milk and Honey~ (Actual Land of Grain in the grass country)

"Hey Betty!" A farmer waves at an older woman. "Oh, hello Thomas!" She laughed and waved back, the farmer walked over to her. "You got a good haul this season or are your cows still refusin to give up the milk?" He chuckled. "Haha! I had a bit of trouble this season but nothing too bad!" she smiled. "That's good Betty, That's very good." Thomas' voice grew darker as his eyes grew shadowed. "W..what's wrong Thomas?" Better gulped as the mans voice changed.

"Betty.... I'm very upset with you..." He spoke. "W...why Thomas? what did i do?" She asked. "YOU UPSTAGED ME!" he shouts, slicing open her neck with a hand scythe. "YOU DAMNED BITCH!" Thomas's face changed from an older farmer to a younger man, his hair grew out and turned gray. "The worlds a play and you ruined it!" He shouts at her. "Urgh, Can't we hire some new actors!" He shouts up at the sky. "It's such a hassle." Kyouteki Kigakuruu, Age 23, missing ninja of the Mist village. "I gotta go clean up this mess or the director will get mad! BWAHAHAHA!!" he grabbed the woman by her ankle and began to drag her through a wheat field. "Come on! come on! we don't have all day! we gotta get ready for the next scene! Billy's comin by and he wont want to see what happened to his auntie!" Kigakuruu laughed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 31, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Grand Pop Train; Border of Wind and Earth Country*

The sound of the roaring train could be heard, It's steel mouth letting out the train of smoke as it barrelled through the land. The tracks beneath it adding to the orchestra of choas that was the train. Harei and Prince sat side by side, After failing to convince him to go back Harei decided to bring him along. "Listen don't get in my way" Harei warned though he hated to admit it he was kinda glad the nara followed him.

The sun was high, It had been an entire two days since they left the wind country. The Kazekage was aware of it though decided to leave them go unwatched believing in his villagers. The terrain shifted from the sandy dessert to a more rocky domain. Caves dotted every which way with merchants atop of carts and animals passing through some times.

The train stopped "Bubble Fushia" the conductor announced as the two sand ninja's got off. The town was lively and warm hearted, People all ready drunk in the morning hugging each other telling stories of times they almost got killed. "Are you sure this is the right place?" Prince asked confused, After all if Harei's brother was anything like him he wouldn't be caught dead in a place like this. 

"Yeah come on" Harei said, After traversing the town for an hour asking people left and right about Uroboe they where finally stopped by a flamboyant man who stood atop a box. Wearing tights that lined his package. He seemed to know something about Uroboe but refused to talk. He pointed at the two. 

"ALRIGHT YOU TWO LOVE BIRDS RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I CHALLANGE YOU TO A DANCE OFF! IF YOU WANT INFORMATION YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BEAT ME!!" He called out into a small rolled up pastry which acted as his mic. "NO WAY!" Harei called out, Prince grabbed his hand and took him to the dance floor. "We accept your challenge" He said turning back to harei Prince continued "We need to find your brother right. So we do what we have to do"

Though in reality prince was using it as an excuse to dance with him. "ALRIGHT THEN ITS SETTLED! THE GREAT DANCE OFF BEGINS!!"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2010)

*Konoha/Team 11/Heather…*

After the long night of sound sleep Heather stretched and sighed.  “Back to being a sensei…”  She mumbled getting out of bed and doing her morning rituals.  After a while she went to the boys room and knocked.  With no answer she peeked in and sighs.  “Go figure.  Probably out killing each other.”  Heather mumbled walking down the stairs to check them out.  

After everything was signed she grabbed a bite to take with her and walked out of the inn into the rays of the sun.  She began to walk around and was about to whistle to see if she could get their attention.  It was then she saw the fireball.  With her hand rubbing her face she groaned.  “Oh for the love of…”  She mumbled before walking forward.  

*Kusa/Zeke…*

Finally he could no longer contain himself and Zeke burst out laughing.  “Unbelievable.  Koroshi-sama is going to have a field day with you.”  

“Sir?!”  Hanai responded standing near by.  His anger at the genin barely contained.  “We went easy on you!”  He snapped knowing full well they would never go all out on genin.

“I’m sure they know that.”  Zeke said placing a hand on Hanai’s shoulder and raising an eyebrow at the Uchiha, making sure they understood that they were no where near truly beating them.  “As for a mission…”

“Sir!  May I speak sir?”

“Of course Hanai.  Why do you insist on being…”  Zeke sighed as Hanai looked at him questioningly.  “Go for it.”

“Sir, there is a mission that needs to be done.”

“And, what would that be?”

“We were suppose to get a new shipment of supplies for the academy yesterday.  They never arrived.  I was going to report it to you today if they hadn’t gotten here.”

“Really?”  Zeke rubbed his chin slightly and nodded.  “Fine.  Let’s see what we can find.”

Hanai looked at him almost eager to leave the academy for a bit.  “Since you know where they were coming from Hanai.  Why don’t you show us the way?”

“Sir!  Yes Sir!”  He said snapping to attention and took off.  

“Let’s go!”  Zeke said with a laugh as he followed Hanai into the tall grass.




*Middle of the fucking ocean with Sue…*

“Row….Row…Row…”  Sue sang softly in his sleep then started to choke slightly.  The sensation of something in his mouth made him sit up straight.  He rubbed his hand across the side and looked at it.  “Bird shit.”  He said looking up and glaring at the seagull.  “Bastard!  Come back here and fight!”  He stood up almost capsizing the boat while throwing a kunai at it.  “How dare you do something like this to me!  I will kill you!”  He screamed at the bird before sitting down and rowing frantically to catch up to the creature.  

“I’ll get you!”  Sue yelled rowing faster until he bumped into something.  With out even thinking he jumped out and appeared next to Sakura.  “Oi!  You made it to the island already?”  He looked down at the girl and glared.  “That bird shit on me!  Do something about it!”  Sue didn’t even acknowledge the adversary she was facing.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 1, 2010)

Zero/zeke/izuna/hanbi

OOC: tell me if this RPing is better so I'll rp more at 5 am 


Zero and friends quickly jump over to the hotdog vendor for izuna in his weaken state, as well as the rest of the gluttonous team. After refusing to pay for the bill izuna was feeling a little better so after about 3 minutes of waiting we head off into the forest to search for the missing supplies.  Not much was said but they hoped they would be filled in more on the situation as they arrived. It?s obvious that someone was stuck in back of zeke?s mind, though he didn?t at all seem like any sort of deep thinker.  

The clouds were stirring quite nicely as the dashing sky faded to gray. It could rain though the forest was a little damp, hopefully they were taking a forested path so we could stay longer. As zero trailed behind the group with izuna he recaptured himself to move up from the back, which izuna promptly followed precautionary to missing a beat and falling dead in the green wasteland. Zero catch up to zeke as better he could to question him about their impending squad leader. ?Who is koroshi exactly, I mean what?s he like.?


----------



## Michellism (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Gomu Residence ; Konohagakure*

The Gomu Residence, A giant house made to resemble a ship built on land. The clouds thickened over the sun absorbing its heat and cooling the land. Hatsune could be seen in back with her father luffy, Panting heavily the scattered debris is testament to the hard work she had been doing. Her body felt heavy, Her limbs felt numb. "So thats the move huh dad" She said barely able to keep up.

Luffy looked at her with a smile impressed she was able to stay in Gear Second for so long. "You really are growing stronger Hatsune" He said complimenting his daughters growth. Placing her hand atop her knee she pressed down, Her legs bending their shape as they contracted together. 

The heat in her body building up as she gritted her teeth, The form took alot out of her. Luffy looked on curious to see if Hatsune would be able to reenter the form after a short amount of time. "GEAR!" She called out planting her fist into the ground. "SECOND!" Her body lighting up in a pink aura suddendly collaspes from the lack of chakra. Luffy sighed as he picked her up taking her back inside.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 1, 2010)

*Sakura Kusanagi; The middle of the fucking sea* (Yes thats its real name :ho)

The large man lumbered forth wearing a bright red speedo, His chest hair comparable to that of a bears fur and his arms were as thick as a tree trunk. Stepping forth he tossed his cape to the side which reeked of vodka and sweat. Showing off his muscles through some procarious positions he said "I crush you little girly girl" His strong accent making it hard to understand.

Slamming her fist into her plam Sakura was pumped. "Let's go then you over growned bastard!" Running forward the girl weaved a large swing of his arm, Her hair blowing from the wind of the attack she gripped at his forearm. Using it for leverage she flung her self above him quickly going down for a crescent kick. 

Using his large hands he cupped the attack in his palm and chucked the girl down towards the floor. The large thud echoing through as blood shot from her mouth. Raising his anchor like fist he shoved it into her abdomen causing a blood currdeling scream to spew forth. "AHHHHHH!!!" Sakura called out as more blood shot out. Picking her up from her leg once more he tossed her to the side leaving her for dead. 

Turning around he was met with the praise of his followers *"Way to go Lord Zangief!"* One of the turtle hybrids said. "She soft like bread" Zangief responding taking the result way to easily. "Where the hell do you think your going?" Sakura's voice stopped the man in his tracks. Turning backwards he was surprised to see the girl back on her feet.

Her hands cupped together as chakra began to build wildly within it, The winds changing it's direction towards her._ "BOSS!" _One of the turtles behind called. "Don't think I'm easy just because I'm a girl" Sakura said pouring more chakra into her attack. Flexing his muscles Zangief rushed forth. "No move will work, Give up!" The man said in his broken language.

"HADOUKEN!"

The rush of blue chakra poured forth, Like a condensed Hurricane it shot forth slamming into Zangief's chest. His eyes widened as they glazed over from the impact. Sending the large man back he spun in the air as if trapped in a whirlwind slamming hard into the opposite end. *"BOSS!"* The turtles called out concerned. 

Just then the voice of a familar person entered, Turning back she saw Sue standing there more then pissed off. "CAPTAIN!" The girl called out happy that her captain didn't leave her behind as she had originally thought. That bird shit on me! Do something about it!? Sue didn?t even acknowledge the adversary she was facing. 

Looking up she saw the bird flying towards Zangeif as the large man got up to his feet. "NO WAY HE SURVIVED MY HADOUKEN!" She called out surprised before crawling in a corner depressed fiddling her thumbs "I need to train harder, But without a boat I can't train and even with a boat Sue won't let me" She muttered to herself as a macabre atmosphere formed around her.

Placing his hand up the bird stood atop his shoulder sinking its nail into his tough hyde for secure measures. *"Now you done it"* One of the turtles called out. _"Now youll have to face the real boss!" _Another added from behind. *"Zangiefs dad, Sea G. Ull!" *The three chanted excited. The bird looked at the two before letting out a large swak. Zangief grinned.

"FATHER AND DE ZON DEGEDHER! YOU NO MATCH NOW!" Zangief boasted.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Shinosuke/Konoha/Forest*

The herbivore was felled rather easily and he deserved it after assaulting Shinosuke in his sleep. He grinned as he roasted the other boy, he was vindicated to say the least. Still he might've overdone it a bit, he felt stronger and he was angry so he hadn't held back any. The combination taxed him more than usual but he still had some gas in the tank.

"So your bonus has ended there eh?" It was Ukeireru who had sprang from the branches and jumped down to ground level. Shin got himself in a defensive stance he'd have to take down his other teammate now. 

"Ye think you can just fry one of me buddies do ye?" And like that the wooden dragon was upon him and he wasn't alone, there was a skeleton to. It just went from bad to worse, but he had to keep his cool. Then all of a sudden his eyes began to play tricks on him as Ukeireru was where a tree once was the tree where his enemy had been. It was a genjutsu to change his perception so an attack was going to come soon. He didn't have much time just a few seconds, but he was faster than Ukeireru and he knew he'd been trapped. Noticing a log a couple of meters to the side of him he began to seal. 

*Kawarimi no Jutsu!!*

The air around him began to heat up but he was able to evade the attack just in time as the block of wood was set asunder by the skeleton puppet.

"I'm going to have to end this fast to have any chance of winning this. My stamina is going to fade the longer this goes on, plus it's essentially two on one with the dragon and skeleton...I have to find a way to get to the mohawk trash..."

Putting his hands into his vest he pulled out three kunai for each hand. Kunai weren't usually effective but he was so much more physically dominant than his opponent he'd make this count. He ran at Ukereiru in a zig-zag pattern before jumping up and flipping over the boy and his skeleton puppet launching his kunai in at various non-vital parts of Ukeireru's body. Following the trail of the kunai he made his move and got low to the ground as he ran at his enemy aiming a kick upward at his chin.

*"Kage Buyou!!"*


----------



## Chaos (Feb 1, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Forest*

"Fuck" Ukeireru said as the figure in the flames turned into a log. He looked around and soon spotted the Uchiha a few meters to the right of where he'd been before, coughing. He saw him take out six kunai. The kid came dashing in in some zig-zag pattern as he threw all the kunai. Thinking fast, Ukeireru brought his skeleton puppet in front of him, not only shielding himself from the kunai, but also putting a good ten daggers between him and the Uchiha, the skeleton's hands moving up and down in a tantalizing and deadly dance. At the same time, he brought his dragon sweeping up again, ready to attack anything coming in close when an opportunity presented itself.

"Kage Buyou!!"

Wait what? Where the fuck did that guy just go? Ukeireru looked down at the same moment the Uchiha reappeared to his vision. "Oh shit" The Uchiha's feet came up with a quick snap and his foot drove into Ukeireru's chin. He flew back a few feet, but got more enraged then pained by it. "Your kick ain't as good as you're thinking" he said, spitting out blood nonetheless. Then a smile came to Ukeireru's face. The Uchiha kid had forgotten to break out of the genjutsu first. Subtly he walked to the left while in the Uchiha's vision, he walked to the right. Suddenly bringing his skeleton charging in, covered by needle fire from the dragon, Ukeireru grinned. "Dodge that, mofo"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Shin's attack had worked for the most part but his enemy wasn't felled by the attack. He didn't give the older boys ability to take a hit enough credit, but at the same time he overrated the boys reflexes as he easily was able to speed past his defenses with that short burst.

"Your kick ain't as good as you're thinking" Ukeireru said as he spat out blood. Then he did something Shin could only cock an eyebrow at, he smiled. Ukeireru began to walk but his footsteps betrayed his position. Shin was in the genjutsu, he had stupidly forgotten to break it and now he was going to pay for it. The skeleton charged in and the dragon began to unleash a barrage of needles upon Shin. He had to pick his poison because he could only dodge one attack but not both. Soon it became clear that it had to be the skeleton, that thing would shank him and leave him in seemingly worse condition. Throwing himself backward and to the ground he did a roll to get out of the skeleton's range.

"GAH!!!!!!"

He felt a searing pain envelop his whole body as tiny fragments of steel began to pierce his skin. His nerves were on sensory overload as he was stuck with needles all over his body. He was like a human pin cushion but he forced himself to his feet. Shinosuke was greeted by another barrage of needles that he couldn't dodge. The pain was immense and dulled his movements as the dragon hit him indiscriminately. Doing some very sloppy cartwheels and flips he got out of the line of fire of the dragon going behind a tree for cover. His movements were become more deliberate and lacked their usual coordination. He was in so much pain as the needles protruded from seemingly every part of his body. His body would give out on him soon and he was going to get beat by this damn trash. This wasn't fair how could he a member of the proud Uchiha be beaten by a punk rocker wanna-be with a 4 foot mohawk.

"Oi is the little Uchiha running scared? Thats to be expected considering the lot of you are a bunch of jelly-kneed bastards who have their heads stuck up their arses. Now get your arse out here so I can send you crying to your pathetic excuse of a daddy!!"

Shinosuke appeared from behind the tree with his head down and his hair obscuring his eyes. Something was swelling up inside of him that he couldn't describe. It was like something inside him had broken, the thought of being beaten by anyone was so foreign to him but maybe he could get over that. People making fun of his clan was something he came to accept as well, it was their cross to bear as the ultimate bloodline in all of Konoha. His father was a touchy subject and the mere mention of him in a negative light had always thrown him into a rage. This time it was different, the combination of everything made something...

*SNAP*

"I will protect the pride of the Uchiha...I will protect my pride! I’m going to kick your ass!!!"

The fatigue and pain all washed away all that was there was pure unadulterated rage. He had so much hate for Ukeireru that his eyes burned with it. They were red with fury and had another iris of sorts on the corner, the eye of hatred, the Sharingan.

 This was going to be it, he was going to hit Ukeireru as hard as he could. Moving quickly he seemingly flitted across the forest floor using his amazing speed, no the world was moving slower he could see everything more clearly. The needles, Shin could see every single one of them as he dodged the dragon's fire. He never let up as he moved in on the skeleton and it swiped at him, but it's movements were too dull he was able to duck and roll past it. He quickly sprang out of his roll and went at his target, Ukeireru. He stopped right in front of him and looked at the other boy in the eyes with his Sharingan. Quickly he jumped up in the air and spun his body around with as much force and momentum as he could with his foot angled right for the side of Ukeireru's face.

*DONT MESS WITH THE UCHIHA!! Konoha Senpuu!!!*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 1, 2010)

Yasha laughs quietly, “Right, let’s go.”  She says, walking, the two girls behind her, “What are your likes, dislikes, goals for the future?  It’s good to get to know your teammates.” Yasha says, running her fingers through her hair.  She smiles slightly, both eyes open to the world, but only one sees the colors of the village.  The humans around her, the towering buildings, even the most beautiful flower, it’s all unseen by her right eye.

“Most take advantage of their line of vision, and never think about it.  Think about the shame of a doujutsu user as they grow up blind.  Thinking that you’re a burden to the clan and attempting to take your own life.  It’s hard for sure.  I know nothing that harsh will happen to you two.  I’ve heard a lot of praise from your teachers.”  Yasha says, rubbing a scar on her throat and looking at the pair.
______________

Yuki takes off on all fours running away from the large fireball-looking kunoichi, “I didn’t think you would get so hot just because of one comment!” Yuki screams, Grizzly sitting by Kagami, carrying Tora on his back.

“You fucking little bitch!” Inka yells, catching up with the other girl, tackling her to the ground, the pair wrestling.  Lots of biting and clawing from Yuki.  Inka punching and kicking.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 1, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Yasha started walking, and the two girl obediently followed. Bagunotoko thought about how awesome this woman was, this one-eyed Hyuuga having made such a name for herself despite being a doujutsu user with one eye. She looked at her, the older woman gently moving her hand trough her hair as if the world was only beautiful and there was no negative trace to be found in it. Still... To get where she got. It must've been hard. Really really hard. Really really really hard. Keeping adding more really's to the list in her mind, her idol sensei suddenly started talking. ?What are your likes, dislikes, goals for the future? It?s good to get to know your teammates.? Bagunotoko thought. So the question was what she liked and disliked eh? And goals for the future? Her goal for the future was really an easy question actually. She started talking, a smile spreading wider on her face with every word "Today I like flowers and colors and all kinds of nice thingies, I can't all name them because I'd be talking for years and years and years to come and that'd be kinda long for a simple introduction, I also like being found important by persons, I dislike messy fights and my bad moods sometimes and my future goal is to be just like you, Yasha-sama" She aimed a look full of respect the elder kunoichi's way. 

?Most take advantage of their line of vision, and never think about it. Think about the shame of a doujutsu user as they grow up blind. Thinking that you?re a burden to the clan and attempting to take your own life. It?s hard for sure. I know nothing that harsh will happen to you two. I?ve heard a lot of praise from your teachers.? She'd known it! She'd known it hadn't been easy! She'd known it would have to have been really really really really really really hard, although she was sure she had more really's in the list she'd set up in her mind. Bagunotoko's respect and adoration for her new sensei skyrocketed, bursting trough the realms of the legendary and the divine in mere seconds. The praise hit home like a nuclear missile and Bagunotoko felt happier then ever. "Isn't this awesome, Inori?" she asked, an ear-to-ear smile carved untouchable on her face.

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

Ukeireru laughed as the needles buried themselves in the Uchiha, making him look like some kind of mutilated hedgehog. The blood leaking out of the kid made him laugh even louder. "It's not even blue, oh almighty Uchiha" With a small pull of a finger, the skeleton fired his flames again, and the Uchiha could only respond by pulling some halfhearted circus tricks. "Clown" Ukeireru remarked as he finished his last sloppy salto by landing half on a tree and stumbling back into a rugged battle position. 

"Oi is the little Uchiha running scared? Thats to be expected considering the lot of you are a bunch of jelly-kneed bastards who have their heads stuck up their arses. Now get your arse out here so I can send you crying to your pathetic excuse of a daddy!!" Ukeireru actually took out a cigarette while saying this, thinking the fight good as finished. When he saw the look in the young Uchiha kid's eyes, though, he quickly brought his puppets back up defensively, going as far as to shove the huge blades out of his dragon's puppet's wings. 

Then he saw something even worse take place. The Uchiha's kid hateful eyes turned red, too red to be caused by any natural biological change. "Oh shit" Ukeireru said as he stared into two identical Sharingan eyes. "I will protect the pride of the Uchiha...I will protect my pride! I?m going to kick your ass!!!" For a moment, Ukeireru actually believed him. Then his own cockiness returned with a devastating flood. "You think that? FUCKING COME AND GET ME THEN!" Ukeireru's own rage washed away any fear or caution he might have been feeling moments ago. He remembered who this guy before him was, remembered his fucking initial greeting. "I'm fucking ready"

The Uchiha kid was faster, he had to admit that. He masterfully dodged Ukeireru's puppet attacks. "Fuck" Ukeireru thought quick. Ukeireru thought well. While his two puppets dropped to the ground, he attached more then twenty chakra strings to his charging opponent. "DONT MESS WITH THE UCHIHA!! Konoha Senpuu!!!" Ukeireru didn't laugh anymore. The move was incredibly quick. Ukeireru dared to laugh again a second later though. The move hit a tree as Ukeireru slinged the Uchiha fighter over him with chakra threads. The tree was hurt, but Shinosuke was hurt worse. Coming down on the ground with a devastating crash, the hedgehog Uchiha moved no more. "Passed out after just proclaiming that, hardcore kid?" Ukeireru remarked as he took a deep inhale of smoke. He knelt down before his beaten opponent, rolling him around, putting him on his back. The Uchiha didn't move.

Ukeireru moved over to Shinomori's body. "Oi, mate, you living?" he said as Shinomori stirred a bit, still covered in horrid burns. "I gutta take ye somewhere quickly now, fuck man, ye fucked up big time" Better not the inn, Ukeireru thought. He thought their sensei would go nuts. "Oi mate, you having any suggestions?" Shinomori opened his eyes, talking with a weak voice "Samurai temple, sword... sword... sword..." "Yea, whatever mate, just guide me, cuz I guess I gotta carry ye fer now" Before Ukeireru picked Shinomori up and started walking, however, he returned to the Uchiha. Taking a kunai out of his pocket, a devilish idea started to form. He bared Shinosuke's arm and put the kunai to work. A proud anarchy-A sat on the boy's shoulder, carved quite deeply into it. "Fucking entrails of a shit eating rat, if ye didn't hate it so much, I'd never let you wear this mark" Ukeireru stood up, and his macabre laugh didn't fade. "That scar will stay for years" He said to Shinomori as he picked the smaller ninja up just after lighting a new cigarette. "Now bring me to that samurai temple o' yours"


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 1, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District; Konohagakure*

Jumping back Ryoumo's feet skid along the floor, The trail of dust following closely behind. Placing her forearms up she blocked an incoming kick that sent clear through a wall.

*BOOM!!!*

The raining debris of broken pieces of wood dance together with numerous dusts of cloud. Rasetsu Uchiha watching from outside stands back as Ryoumo gets back up to her feet. Forming hand signs the girl bellows out a ball of flame that head towards her father.

Forming his own handsigns he counters with his own fire ninjutsu. "FIRE STYLE! FIRE BALL JUTSU!" His massive fireball dwarfing his daughters, Bursting through it the hungry ball of flames crashed into the wall as Ryoumo barely escaped it's range.

Activating her Sharingan her tomoe struggled to follow her father's movements. "BEHIND YOU!" He called out causing Ryoumo to turn around only to recieve a jaw shattering kick to the face that sent her flying into the opposite direction. 

Taking out two kunai's she dragged it along the surface of the floor bringing her to a stop. "FIRE STYLE: FLAME DRAGON JUTSU!" Unleashing her most powerful attack the girl unleashed a ferocious ball of flame that took the appearence of a Dragon's head.

The speed impressive to say the least brings an end to the training session as Rasetsu easily gets out of its way holding a kunai to his daughters throat. The surrounding Uchiha surprised by the both their skills. "Had this been a real battle you would've been dead" Rasetsu said only to feel a prick against his own chest.

Ryoumo had reached out holding her own kunai to his heart. "What was that?" she said with a smile on her face. Taking a neutral stance the two stood away. "Be sure to train harder, You cannot fail the Uchiha's name at the Chunin Exams" Rasetsu warned leaving his daughter.

Ryoumo watched her father leave as the fellow Uchiha's showered her with praise. The sharingan receded into her eyes as her father fell out of vision.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 1, 2010)

*Tsudo Sanada -- Introduction*

Tsudo walked back to his apartment, newly issued headband and team information in hand. Looking at the metal and the engraved design, it felt... odd. It felt odd that people he hardly even knew from a city he hadn't seen in years would trust him enough to give him an object that identified him as their own; or that they'd have enough confidence in his ability, for that matter. 

He knew it probably should have felt more... attached? He knew there probably should have been more of an emotional connection to the object he held in his hand, gaze burning into the metal. It identified him as something he was told he was, something he was told he wasn't allowed to be -- a shinobi.

Suddenly, he connected with a hard body, dropping the headband and crumpling the paper as he fell backwards. 

"S-sorry," he said, grabbing the headband quickly. Knowing that the collision hadn't even moved the man in the slightest, Tsudo ducked his head and quickly walked away.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 2, 2010)

*Izuna. Kusagakure
*
“Maybe you went easy on us because you don’t know how to go on your enemies hard?” Izuna tried to taunt them again. His old personality started revealing. For him it was more than enough of those silly games. Maybe it was because of the lack of his powers, since he wanted to be the most powerful boy in his age. They’ve entered a forest which Izuna didn’t know before. The forest also was a little moist. Maybe it was because of those dark clouds, which were ready to caught them and steep their clothes. But it wasn’t the reason why Izuna looked mad. He didn’t give a shit about terrain. He just wanted to do a mission. His feet started killing him as well as he was jumping from the tree to tree. That’s why he wanted to take a little break also. And he still didn’t caught breath after the big event in the ninja academy, which drove him crazy. As the boy couldn’t take it anymore, he started jumping as fast as he can. After jumping in front of Zeke, boy stopped and started talking: “I ain’t moving any further until you give me full report of our mission.”


*Shinomori, Forest.*

Shinomori closed his eyes. He started seeing in his mind moments which gave him a lot of pain. He has had enough of those humiliations and pain. It seemed that his inner had changed. He was no longer a good boy. Shinomori opened his eyes which weren’t the same. His eyes became cold and ruthless. “Samurai temple, sword…sword…sword…“ Boy told with a weak voice to his teammate. Then he took a katana with his left arm. Katana was still a little hot, due to the fireball, but it didn’t give as much pain as his arm did. He tightened with his right arm wound with a little pressure so it would suppress pain. Shinomori got on his feet with Ukeireru’s help and watched what he was doing. Ukeireru was going to Shinosuke. Shinomori looked at Shinosuke scornfully. For one second he thought that Ukeireru is going to end Shinosuke’s life, but he was wrong. After leaving some kind for scar on Shinosuke’s body, they were about to start new a life with full of darkness and malice. "Now bring me to that samurai temple o' yours". ”Ok, but one more thing, I’m capable of walking by myself”. So their journey began. It didn’t take long for them to go to the temple. There Shinomori whipped off his parched clothes and wore samurai-like red armor. For his friend that armor looked silly. Also Shinomori bandaged his wound. Previous bandages were burned down. “Let’s go” Shinomori said and they started moving. “So what’s your reason of doing this?”


----------



## Tkae (Feb 2, 2010)

*Tsudo Sanada -- Iwagakure*

Tsudo stood near the entrance to the training grounds, having arrived earlier than he'd meant to. When he saw no one, he checked his sheet again, confirming that he was in the right place. He also glanced once again at the name of his sensei.

"Grande L. Fall... huh." Shrugging he folded the already crumpled paper and shoved it back in his pocket, shifting his headband on his hand.

"I should probably get ready..." Quickly forming the handsigns, he shouted, "Kuchiyose no Jutsu!"

From within the blast of smoke appeared a dark, hooded figure, holding an old and worn book. It floated slightly off the ground for a moment, before taking a step down on the ground. Tsudo moved to sit on the ground, leaning against the fence to rest before his new sensei arrived. His summon called and his equipment organized from his preparation the night before, he felt confident he'd be ready to start his training, though he was still anxious as to what he would be expected to do.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Samurai Temple*

Ukeireru saw Shinomori donning the samurai armor. It looked ridiculous. "Why ye gonna be carryin extra weight round when it won't stop a ant's bite?" He asked, grinning and smoking. He felt quite good having destroyed Shinosuke, having shown the fuckhead Uchiha what his place was. "Oi boy, I gotta thought fer ye" Ukeireru said, figuring it was about time to bring this up "I'm nut gunna go bak to Konoha. Imma go freelancer, if ye get mah meanin" He took out a new cigarette and looked into Shinomori's shocked expression. "One fuckin day and I'm already sick o this job. Our sensei's a sociopath and one o mah teammates is an fuck-I'm-so-awesome Uchiha. Imma go into the wide world, pick up shit as a bounty hunter or stuff, I can't effin live in a village ruled by fuckin fascist clans and even be makin money for those mofo's, if I keep trying, I might suicide meself by tryin to kill an Uchiha or Hyuuga clan leader" Ukeireru laughed "So now this is leavin ye in an interesting position, laddy. I won't care if ye come with me, help is always good, but I can't let ye walk back to Konoha just yet. If ye decide to stay in Konoha, yer up for another fight. Dun worry, I won't kill ye." He sat back down, comfortably angling his back against a wall. "To be honest I like ye, and wouldn't mind at all if ye were to come with me. And I dun see why the hell you would stay to live in this pitiful excuse of a fair village" he continued "So what ye say? Ye're comin' or stayin'?"


----------



## Shay (Feb 2, 2010)

"Isn't this awesome, Inori?"

Bagu's smile was contagious.

"It really is," Inori confirmed. Every step ached from her over-use of chakra, but she smiled back regardless. Their sensei's words resonated strongly in her mind - 

_Most take advantage of their line of vision, and never think about it. Think about the shame of a doujutsu user as they grow up blind. Thinking that you?re a burden to the clan and attempting to take your own life. It?s hard for sure. I know nothing that harsh will happen to you two. I?ve heard a lot of praise from your teachers._

It was true - her sensei was powerful because she had to be. From the sound of it, she had an extremely hard life, the kind of life that caused scary scars like the one on her sensei's throat, the kind of life that Inori thankfully did not have. She had loving parents and her sister, and their clan was built on love and family. That thought dulled the praise received from her sensei - she had heard legends and scary stories of the Hyuuga's battle prowess, but the emotional strength belying her teacher's dimunitive frame was new and sobering. 

She knew two things, now, at the top of her head. Her sensei was a very strong person in all respects, and that she would have absolutely no right to complain to her about anything.

They arrived at the grocery store and they went over the items on their client's shopping list. Inori was surprised how heavy everything seemed in her exhaustion, but it wouldn't have been a mission if it wasn't work.

Inori inspected fruits and vegetables to make sure they were suitable as she talked. "If you like flowers, you're welcome to visit any time, Bagu. Our doors are open. My sister will just love you. She's just so full of life. Selecting a ripening tomato, Inori smiled warmly at the thought of her sister. "My hope for the future is that she'll never have to know the ninja world. I'll do whatever it takes for that. Otherwise, I'm a very simple person."

Inori shrugged and rubbed an aching shoulder. She was glad her team wasn't mean.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 2, 2010)

*Shinomori, Forest.*

“It’s not like I want to wear that. It’s like I don’t have another choice. I’m not going to wear those dirty charred clothes. It’s against my culture.” Shinomori said with a serious face. He didn’t want to break his culture because he was a man of culture. And then again Ukeireru started talking. All Shinomori wanted to do was to get out of the Konoha’s territory as fast as possible. He didn’t listen to all of his teammate’s words. What he heard was something about leaving Konoha and killing Uchihas. But Shinomori got at the meaning. And instead of answering to his teammate by words, Shinomori only smiled. He found on what he could impose, but didn’t say anything. He wanted to avoid unnecessary argue. So Shinomori only insisted him to go already. “Let’s go. I don’t want to stay in Konoha’s territory any longer.” As they were going, it started raining. It looked that even sky says farewell to them with sorrows full of sadness. On the border between Leaf and Sand villages, was a small tea house. “Wait a minute I want to buy some tea.” Shinomori got back to Ukeireru with two cups of black tea in right hand. “Here, take it. It’s good to steady your nerves. It should be perfect for you, since you hate Uchihas so badly.” Shinomori said laughing as he took a reach for his teammate.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 2, 2010)

A carrot zooms past the three girls as four blurs rush past.  The first blur stops in it’s tracks, then throws another carrot at the other three blurs, they stop.  _'The hell?'_ Yasha thinks to herself.

One is a large man in a medieval armor, his helmet covered everything but his eyes, the jaw part can flip up to show the rest of his face from the eyes down.  A woman was there as well, in her mid thirties, she wore a black spandex jumpsuit with the sleeves cut off, with a pair of baggy dark jeans on her lower half above the jumpsuit.  Her arms were covered with tattoos, her face covered in scars underneath the basic Anbu dog mask, she had animalistic eyes and messy dark brown hair.  The third had long black hair, elegant gold eyes and a .

The carrot thrower was short, and was wearing an orange Kimono that had carrots everywhere.  “You will never catch me!” the person says.

“You think so?” The man in armor says in a gruff voice.

“Get ‘er Bruce.” the Woman in the mask says, as a Rottweiler /Pit bull mix charges foreward.

The third some how pulls curry out from under a table around, then begins to throw it extremely fast.

Yasha smiles as she sees this, “Go Chomaru!  Sora!  Zura!” she exclaims, cheering them on.

“It’s not Zura, it’s Pine Tree.” The yellow ninja says, mimicking a tree.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 3, 2010)

*Otogakure - Sumon*



migukuni said:


> Kotaro stopped pummeling the guy that was Rocko and looked up to see a new guy coming inside the room. He looked curiously at the guy who just arrived, he looked fine from what he could tell. Rocko slumped and slept, the drunk probably didn't care about anyone else in the room.
> 
> Kotaro stood up properly and looked at the guy over. "tch... I'm Kotaro "Inugami" Jyuusei, I just arrived last night from Suna. So I'm newer than you are... and because of that..." Kotaro stopped, thinking for awhile and then continued "because of that you'll both be my lackey. Got it? Good" Kotaro sat back down as he waited for the Ichigo or Sumon to say something.



Sumon started thinking why does that little boy was pummeling the other one? Sumon was about to stop him from doing this, but it wasn’t needed anymore, since he stopped by himself. But Sumon’s eyes turned to the beaten one. He slumped down and didn’t move. Sumon thought that he is unconscious. But his thinking was interrupted by the boy again. From the first seen Sumon thought that the boy was a jackass. But after his introduction Sumon changed his mind. Now he thought that the beaten one started this. But his thought changed one more time again. After Inugami’s taunting words Sumon wanted to teach him a lesson. To beat a guy was one thing. But being rude and taunting girl and a newcomer was another thing. Sumon’s blood started boiling as he doubled his dukes. “As you say Jyuusei-sama. Oh, forgive me for my mistake your majesty. What would you like to have: broken ribs or cracked skull? Or maybe today’s special: broken spine?” Sumon said with a lot of confidence.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District; Konohagakure*

The sun hung high, The blazing heat stretching far and wide following on the tip toes of the rays of light. Her raven black her wafting in the air as a gentle breeze pushes through the streets. The Chunin exams were approaching and even for someone as confident as Ryoumo it stirred some doubt in her. "Wheres that Fatamichi when you need her. She could've made an excellent punching bag" Ryoumo thought to herself.

The sounds of little footsteps could be heard echoing behind her. "I GOT YOU NOW SISTER!" Hitoshi called out pointing his kunai at her only to have it blocked with the back of her hand. Swatting the blade away Ryoumo pounced on him holding him firmly against the ground with her foot against his chest. "Your gonna have to try harder then that if you want to best the Uchiha Princess" Ryoumo said with a smile.

"You have a visitor sis!" Hitoshi replied with his own little smirk as Ryoumo wondered who it could be. Heading out to the front of the house she saw a familar shape, Wearing nothing but pants and his ninja sandals Sousuke Higarami was there waving at her. "Sensei" She said quite low and melancholic, She still hadn't heard the news of Sousuke's recovery.

*Tony Tony Chopper; Kages Office*

"The operation was successful" Tony said with a sigh of relief as he sipped away at some tea. "Thats good, Sousuke's one of our best and it'd be a shame if we lost him" Rakiyo said shuffling through a mountain of paper work that seemed to plague every kage of his time. The meeting between the kages hadn't gone so well with the half of the others asking him to step down from his position or else face being cut from trade tides and the like.

*BAMM!!*

Brusting through the door the body of a badly burned ANBU could be seen. "AAAHH!!" Chopper called out surprised, Rakiyo quickly got up to his feet. "WHATS THE MEANING OF THIS!" He called out as a silhoutte made its way inside the room. Long flowing black hair and a blazing sharingan could be seen, Rasetsu Uchiha. "To watch one of the great clan leaders like a dog using your pathetic ANBU, It should be I asking you that" Rasetsu retorted.

*Back to Ryoumo*

"So does that mean youll be our sensei again?" Ryoumo asked excited. Sousuke nodded with a smile as he ate away at a brightly colored Ice pop. "Though itll be some time till Im at full power. Hope you guys will be okay in the meantime" Sousuke said to his student. Ryoumo nodded looking at her own ice pop melt. Handing her an envelope Sousuke smiled. "Here its your entrance to the chunin exams"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kayo, streets of Konoha*

"Oh hell, I've done it now!" Kayo screamed in the back of her mind as she sped down the crowded streets of Konoha. "Hey stop running! Come back here little girl!" A young look man yelled swinging a ladle above his head as he gave chase. "Come on it's not my fault you went out business!" Kayo screamed back at the man. His eyes held a deep fire as he yet out a war like battle scream and his sped suddenly began to increase as he gained on the young girl.

"How can this guy run this fast?" Kayo wondered as she jumped from off the ground. Kayo wiped the non-existent sweat from her brow as she began to take her time up on the buidling rooftops. "There's no way that store owner can...NO WAY!" Right below her running up the side of a building almost faster than a freight train was the the store owner now sporting his new  face. The look of utter shock on Kayo was almost enough to cause her to fall through one of the gap of the buildings before she vaulted over it.

The chase between the young Akimichi and the store owner went through most of Konoha reaching until they arrived in the middle where hospital was. Kayo hoping to get the man to stop chasing her she snatched onto a nearby person's leg and hid in front of them as they were just exited the hospital.

_"Hm?"_ The person was jerked out of their thoughts as the little girl hid in front of them. The person turned around to see the apporaching store owner who's face of gar was now replaced with  as he ran straight into the person, which felt like hitting a brick wall. The scared store owner quickly got back to his feet in a whimperish voice and began begging. "I-I'm so sorry for running into you like that. P-please d-don't kill me Minori!" He screamed as he took off back in the opposite.

_"Did...I just miss something?"_ Minori pondered as she looked down at the now grinning Kayo. "Aren't you Neiko's student...the Akimichi girl...Kayo right?" Kayo gave a respectful bow and a simply "Yup" as she stared at the tall woman. "Hmmm...I can tell I indirectly saved you from something, so while your here you can go for a walk with me." Kayo cursed under her breath _"Damn...well I best agree don't want to piss her off."_ She said as he plastered a smile on her face. "So where are we going Minori-sensei?" She asked as they began to walk along.

"The Uchiha part of town. I need to give Sousuke something and I want you to carry it." She said thrusting the box into her hand. "We might see your little friend there Ryoumo." A deep scowl appeared on Kayo's face at the mention of the Uchiha's name, but then was quickly replaced with a smirk. "Yes...my friend Ryoumo."


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District*

"The Chunin Exams" Ryoumo repeated to herself looking at the piece of paper that read.

_Dear Ryoumo Uchiha,

Due to your excellence on missions as well as recommendations from your jounin sensei as well as village staff. It is our pleasure to extend to your our invitation for the Chunin exams, The site will be held in Kirigakure a week from the date below.

Fire Country Feudal Lord
Ouzaa_​
"Whoa is that the real thing!" Hitoshi called out excited trying to sneak a peek from her shoulder. The fine product it was made from was brimmed in a golden frabic with the fire countrys seal embedded into the letter. "Pretty neat huh" Sousuke said with a smile.

Ryoumo quickly thought about the mission back at the air country, The ferocious opponents she faced namely Lucy had shaken her confidence and she wasnt sure if she could handle herself. Catching the sight of those voluptious hips Sousuke quickly got up and called to his "lover" Minori. "MINORI HEY!" He called out waving like a pervert.

Ryoumo looked and saw none other then Kayo walking by Minori. A scowl quickly formed on her face. "Whats she doing here?" She muttered to herself as Hitoshi took the letter for further inspection.

*Rakiyo Saikourin; Hokages Office*

Rasetsu stepped in further, The anbu he had dragged in completly burned but still alive. Chopper quickly ran to his side trying to treat his wounds. "You attacked one of your fellow shinobi?!" Rakiyo called out gritting his teeth, Lightning eagerly jumping off from his hand. Rasetsu's sharingan had the Hokage in his sights. "And you spy on yours?" Rasetsu said.

"Do not underestimate my strength Rakiyo, Just because you were given the title of Hokage does not make you the stronger one" Rasetsu warned as he traced Rakiyo's chakra with his eyes. He could see the wild energy bouncing around. "You asshole" Rakiyo muttered to himself.

Rasetsu's sharingan quickly melting together in a black pool of tomoe that eventually formed a new shape. An eye completly exuding of hatred of darkness. "I wonder, Can you escape my gaze?" Rasetsu said. Before anything could happen Ken and Squall appeared next to Rasetsu ready to kill him on the spot.

Rasetsu retracted his sharingan and turned around. "You will regret the day you placed your soldiers against me Rakiyo" Rasetsu said before leaving. Rakiyo smashed his table in half, The anger palpable. The room was quiet.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 3, 2010)

*Minori/Kayo Uchiha Residence*

"I don't remember anyone telling you to leave the hospital!" Minori snapped immediately on sight. Her tone was harsh, but she couldn't help, but worry about him. The surgery was taxing on both the recipient and the one doing the procedure lot's of rest was to be taken after word. She motioned for Kayo to give her the small box she was carrying. It was a bright red box with gold lining on the edges of it with the simple design of the Konoha leaf symbol.

"Here, this is a box of food pills. Don't be surprised about them being blue they're made from a rare blue rose." Minori explained as she handed the box to him. "They have a rather sweet and sour taste to them. Anyway, with these you'll recover even faster. The plant helps boost the recover peirod among other things." As the jonin's began to talk Kayo and Ryoumo stared daggers at each other.

"Look, I know you must still be feeling bad" Kayo said with a sigh as her gaze softend. "I mean it must have been rough to us wiped the floor with your pirate family. You go all the way out there to have this reunion with them only for us to spoil it." The young Akimichi girl put her hand on the Uchiha's shoulder as she gave her sympathies. "I mean it was so bad, that other members of your Failchiha adoptive family even tried to attack me one day. So I just wanted to let you know from the bottom of my heart...." There was a long pause as Kayo's sympathetic face was replaced with a giant smirk.

"That your family and you are *epic* fail."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 3, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Generic Samurai Temple*

?It?s not like I want to wear that. It?s like I don?t have another choice. I?m not going to wear those dirty charred clothes. It?s against my culture.? Shinomori made Ukeireru laugh, and loud. "Have it your way, mate, culture... hahahahahahahaha" Ukeireru waited while Shinomori donned the ridiculous armor. ?Let?s go. I don?t want to stay in Konoha?s territory any longer.? That were the words Ukeireru wanted to hear. "Hell yeah! We'll roll like a thunderstorm!" Mere seconds later, they were up and outside. "I do have to find meself a scroll sealer though. And a new jacket wouldn't hurt either" Ukeireru said, hoisting his skeleton to his back. The thing was heavy. Ukeireru felt like he was carrying a tree on his back. But this wasn't a tree. It was half a tree complimented by human bones. Ukeireru sighed. He looked back one last time to the village he'd grown up in. "Sorry mum, sorry dad, I can't live 'ere" Ukeireru remarked in a rare moment of emotion. He raised his eyes to the sky that was raining small missiles of water, exploding on his face. He turned his eyes to their new goal, Suna. He didn't even look back once more.

Some hours later, they came to a frequently used road from Konoha to Suna. There was a small teahouse. It looked like a shack that hadn't been used for years, but there were a few customers sitting and there was a colorful sign outside the shop. ?Wait a minute I want to buy some tea.? Ukeireru sighed at his little friend's perfect lack of caution when they had just become missing in and thus targets for the ANBU. Before he could say anything, however, Shinomori had gone inside. Ukeireru sighed again, slowly following his companion in. The room was kinda dark and he couldn't make out many of the figures. ?Here, take it. It?s good to steady your nerves. It should be perfect for you, since you hate Uchihas so badly.? Ukeireru almost laughed at the absurdity of stating things like that in the middle of a Konohan teahouse, but he took the tea and sat down at a table in one of the darker corners, propping his skeleton up besides him. It had drawn some curious and angry stares. "I knew I should've found a scroll-sealer first" Ukeireru said when a young man walked up to their table, obvious disgust in his eyes. He was followed by a few more, all armed and clearly angry. "You think it normal to handle the dead like that? Who the hell do you think you are?" the guy said, bringing his face in closer. Ukeireru smelled the foul stench of liquor. It reminded him of his father in his bad periods. He knew he wouldn't get out of here without a fight. He wanted to try keep it a brawl though, but the lad before him didn't think so as he drew out a long vicious knife. "You're gonna bury that skeleton, right now, or I'll show ye something" Ukeireru sighed. It was starting to become mandatory. He leaned back far in the corner, then brought his hand up before the would-be assailants face, forming a serpent seal. "Magen ? Narakumi no Jutsu" the guy looked confused for a second, while one behind him remarked "Shit, is this guy a ninja?" Ukeireru saw the pained expression in the genjutsu'd guy's eyes, and he also knew that his genjutsu wouldn't last much longer, and that the guy would be quite enraged at the vision that would just've played out before his eyes. Not waiting for this to be confirmed, Ukeireru jumped up, planting his fist between the startled guy's eyes. "Oi Shin! We got a fight on our hands. No kills here please" he yelled at Shinomori, who had moved his hands to his sword. "Only non-mortal combat" The next guy in line didn't seem to agree as he raised a sword of his own. Without any further thought, Ukeireru summoned his dragon to the fight, letting the wooden head of the beast collide with the swordman's forehead. "Can't deny this is fun"


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 3, 2010)

*Grand L Fall; Iwagakure*

Deep within the rocky "forests" of Iwagakure, A Giant beasts ran through. His foot steps slamming deep into the ground as he came closer to the town. Animals ran away from him fearing that he was some beast that had clawed its way out of hell. Jumping high into the air he crashed through an entire rock pillar.

GGRRBAAMM!!

The flying debris of rock going everywhich way as he continued his route back home. His daily regiment consisted of running thirty miles each day in the morning, It was meant to keep his warrior spirit in tact. Quickly cutting a corner he punched through another rock pillar this time shaking it to its core until it finally crumbled down to its death.

With the village in sight he took one giant leap jumping high into the air, Landing in the heart of the city nearly killing a poor peach salemens. His feet had made an impact crator as the people gawked at his feral appearence. *"GRANDE WHAT THE HELL!"* The peace owner called out picking up his merchandise from the floor.

Feeling something collide into him he looked down and saw a small boy. "My names Grand L Fall. Are you Tsudo?" He asked with a deep voice.

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District; Konohagakure*

Ryoumo expected the insult from the akimichi. Cupping her hands in front of her she leaned in. "Hey Kayo, Have you heard the news? My dads gonna buy every restuarant around your Akimichi district and turn into a gym" With that Ryoumo quickly tossed her head back letting out a snobbish laugh, Though it was fact Rasetsu was buying every restuarant around their area.

Sousuke looked at the pills with watery eyes. "You do care Minori" He said overly dramatic. "MINORI!!!" Sousuke called out jumping towards her with his arms open. Before he could reach her a large body landed atop of him. "AHHH!!!" He called out as Neiko got up to his feet. "Quite an artistic landed" He noted to himself writing in a small pad.

"YOU BASTARD!" Sousuke called out in pain getting up to his feet. "And Minori was about to embrace me to" Sousuke muttered with a melancholic aura. Reaching into his pocket Neiko pulled out a small envelope. "Kayo here. You've been invited to the Chunin Exams" Neiko said proudly.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 3, 2010)

*Konoha/Heather/Team 11...*

“Guess I should check on them now…”  Heather grumbled rubbing her head then pulled out a cigarette.  “I don’t know which one will kill me first?”  she said glaring at the smoke before proceeding forward.  All she saw in the clearing was one of the three.  “I wonder where the other two went…”  Heather scanned the area around her then shrugged.  “I’m not a damn babysitter.”  

After a moment she tossed him over her shoulder and made her way back to Konoha.  “I think he is just exhausted.”  Heather said to the nurse as she dropped him on the gurney.  

“Don’t worry.  We’ll take care of him.”

“I’m sure you will…”  Heather said walking out of the hospital and lighting another cigarette.  Her eyes moved in the direction that she had come and thoughtful expression crossed her face.



*Kusa/Zeke/Hanai…*


“He?  He?!”  Hanai whirled around.  “Koroshi-chan is not a he!  She is the most beautiful and powerful kunoichi to walk this world!”  The man seemed angry as he yelled at the genin.

“I’m sure he meant no harm.”  Zeke said patting him on the shoulder.

“Still!”

“It’s fine.”  

“Hm.”  Hanai crossed his arms and looked away as the sharp words were said.  “How dare you speak to Zeke-sama like that!”  His outrage showed further.

Zeke only laughed and shrugged.  “Stay if you like.  I don’t answer to genin.”  he proceeded to walk forward.  “Especially not ones that just arrived to this village.”  He then took off, Hanai on his heals.  “If I were you I would watch for traps.  I don’t feel like protecting you right now.”


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Kumogakure/Upper Training Deck/Shohi Ken*_



    The clouds in the sky were thickening, not an uncommon event for kumogakure. The wind picks up and the clouds shift revealing the rooftop of the kumo shinobi training center. Shohi Ken was the lone occupant of the open roof level of the complex. She was leaning on the rail, her training for the day completed. she ran her fingers through her hair as the stiff wind made it flow. Behind her, the product of he training was apparent. Ten sack men and their detached limbs lay around the rooftop, their grain innards being whisked away in the wind. Shohi took her kunai and put them back in her shuriken pouch, a frustrated look came across her face.
She let out a sigh which sounded more like a grunt.
"Fricken' ingrates." She said to herself. She went from leaning on the railing, to sitting on it, her legs dangling out. "I guess im just too good for those idiots."     She sat there for sometime tring to convince herself that shes better than the other new genin that already picked heir teams. She couldnt figure why they wuld choose her to be on their team. It had been months since graduation and the way she figured it, including herself, there were only three genin without a team.
"Great, the way things are going now, ill be stuck with that nerd Rojii and that emotional kid." She said with a frustrated tone.
    A light came on next to the doorway that led down into the building, her training session was over for today.

--------------------------------------

*Kumogakure/Tekuna Workshop/Rojii Tekuna*

    It's midday at the Tekuna workshop, the bussiest time of the day. The production line was making the latest in ninja technology and battle wear. Most of the Tekuna family was in the upper floors prototyping the latest inventions. Rojii Tekuna reached into his pack and pulled out the latest prototype that he dubbed "The Ripper Glove". It had a drum shape that held over one hundred senbon needles, and could fire the entire load of needles in just under a minute. He attached the device to his wrist, and pointed it down range at a red target. He concentrated and focused his chakra on the device. Suddenly the drum spun and began firing the needles which hit the target with great accuracy. 
    Later, Rojii was sitting at his desk, his had slumped into his arms. His goggles and the Ripper ley beside him. He thought back to the graduation.
"God, this is just unfair." He said. "Smartest of the class and this is what i get in return." Like Shohi Ken, Rojii also went unselected by his teammates to join a team. It dawned on him, that the only people he could be temmates with, were the people he liked the least.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 3, 2010)

*Haiou Ramsaro; Kumogakure/Flower Shop*​
The clouds made the area below dark and grimy, which made some of the residents in Kumogakure a little depressed. A boy with white hair and pink eyes also had the same feeling about this weather, but the only thing that was seen on his face was; caring. This kid was Haiou, and he had just recently graduated from the academy, but sadly he had not been grouped with a team yet. He held his head down in deep thought, trying to figure out why he had not been in a team yet, but deep down he thought he already knew the answer, _have they forgotten about graduation?...No, that's not it, even though its such a small thing I don't think they would have let that slip-_ "Hey, Haiou!", an older voice interrupted his train of thought.

A man with a yellow sun hat and very dark sunglasses, spoke to Haiou behind the flower shop stand, "here are the flowers you asked for. Rose of Sharon flowers, correct?" Haiou nodded at the man with a cheerful smile that, although the man did have a very weird taste of style. He was good friends with the guy even when he was a toddler, "You got it Shama, the same as usual. Maybe next time you can get flowers from the clouds." The boy laughed along with Shama after hearing the small joke he made, "not even the Raikage could pull that off!"

They both laughed more as the jokes continued, but something interrupted the boys fun. He noticed something at the corner of his eye. He looked down slowly, and there in the middle of his chest was a kunai being stabbed from behind him. Haiou gasped loudly and the baskets of flowers in his hands fell to the ground, "wah!?" Shama looked at the boy confused, seeing nothing out of the ordinary, "uh, was that joke a little to offensive?"

A dark and cold familiar voice could be heard behind him, "So its true,...revenge is served best cold!" There was a boy behind Haiou, about the same age as him, but had much darker eyes, "relax, Haiou. It'll all be over in due time." Haiou realized just who the person was and returned to his senses. After picking up the basket of flowers he gave a smile to Shama, "no, its nothing. I just remembered I had to go meet with a couple of my friends and I'm running kind of late. So good bye, Shama!" Shama looked rather confused than he did before at the boy as he watched him leave, "Until we meet again, Haiou!"

"Do you actually believe he bought that bull?" the boy from before followed Haiou from behind, his eyes were green and his hair was long and light blue. Though he heard him talk, he simply ignored him as if he wasn't there, "He knows, just like we both know that you have no friends! And you never will, got it?" Haiou kept his cool and waved to random people he didn't even know, "I hope you don't believe that those two other genin will be your friends if you get on the same team as them. Its pretty obvious that you will be on the same team though, but don't get your hopes up. Actually, get your hopes up so I can watch you and your hopes fall into a hole of sorrow!...Come on,....its just a dumb bitch and a weak geek, you have nothing in common." 

Haiou's eyes showed anger, but also sadness as he probably knew this was true, "Like it even matters anyways, because no one will be your friend....You know why? Haiou?" The follower went close to Haious ears with a cruel smile on his face, "Its because,....no one loves you!" Immediately after hearing those words, the boy stopped in his tracks with his head down, "please,....shut up.....Ojin."


----------



## Tkae (Feb 3, 2010)

*Tsudo Sanada -- Iwagakure*

"My names Grand L Fall. Are you Tsudo?"

Tsudo stared at the massive creature standing in front of him. He was only vaguely aware of the destruction surrounding him -- the cracked rock of the ground, the peaches rolling haphazardly...

He tried to answer the question, but no sound came from his mouth when he opened it -- he snapped it shut after a moment, nodding his head to compensate.

"H-hi," he said, his breath shaking. He wet his lips and swallow, taking a deep breath. "It's nice to meet you." He extended a hand to the figure, unsure of what else to do.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 4, 2010)

Zero noticed the thin wires in the forest and stopped the whole team, but they were near instantly ambushed by a few rouge ninja that zeke quickly dispatched by breaking the branch they were going to land on. The half conscious ninja didn?t say a thing but it was rather obvious where they?re camp was due to his frantic crawling that lead past the team and into a forest side road.

?There they are now on three attack, okay? he begun the countdown as zero flipped out a crow confusion jutsu. The birds flew out of the forest attracting their attention but the real problem was when the birds descended into an attack, then the team jumped down and made an instant K.O. on the first few ninjas.?Well you losers sure picked the wrong place and the wrong time.? ?Now you must pay for messing around with kusagakure.?


----------



## Sumon (Feb 4, 2010)

*Shinomori - Teahouse*

Shinomori felt good and calm while drinking his tea. But not for long, several guys came near their table and started threatening duo. "You think it normal to handle the dead like that? Who the hell do you think you are? You're gonna bury that skeleton, right now, or I'll show ye something." Shinomori thought that they were strong, but after those ninjas reaction to Ukeireru?s genjutsu he changed his mind. They were no better than trashes. "Oi Shin! We got a fight on our hands. No kills here please" "Only non-mortal combat" ?Pff, three bitches on the right are mine, on the left yours.? It was a good opportunity for Shinomori to test his katana. He was about to draw katana out of the tray, but was interrupted by one guy, who used large sword. After big cloud of smoke disappeared, there were two figures. One of them was Shinomori, and other was large sword wielder. People who were in the teahouse started running out of it. But one of the people didn?t run. He was leaf ninja, who looked closely and watched fight. Shinomori threw his katana to the teahouse ceiling and blocked swordsman?s hit with his katana?s tray. Swordsman still tried to overpower him, but that was useless. Shinomori was much more powerful than the attacker. Shinomori jumped to the air, grabbed katana-hilt and while in the mid air kicked with both legs to the face of swordsman. Kick was so strong, that the enemy flew 5 metres and didn?t stand on his feet again. There was still two left for him. Shinomori pulled off his katana out of the ceiling and was ready to attack. His left arm was in a good condition. It even didn?t need to be healed anymore. One blond guy started blitzing Shinomori, but that was the biggest mistake. Right before blond appeared behind missing nin, Shinomori swing his sword and incised blond guy?s belly. Right after that Shinomori punched with his left fist to the face, kicked with right knee to the incised belly and beheaded him. That was really creepy. Everywhere around blond guy?s body was blood and on Shinomori?s katana too. Shinomori started laughing. His eyes became like a psycho?s. ?Blood, blood, blood? he only repeated and licked with the tongue his lips. Now there was only one guy left. He drew his double katana and waited for Shinomori?s move. Double katana wielder wasn?t scared at all of Shinomori?s movements and looked with a confidence. Shinomori attacked him laughing. ?Die!? He shouted as he was ready to slash his opponent. But he wasn?t like others two were. He was much more powerful and faster. Shinomori received hit from the knee to the stomach and one more hit from opponent?s sword-hilt to the neck. Shinomori fell on the ground and jumped back from where he had ran. Now Shinomori was more serious. Both of them moved at the same time. It was hard for Shinomori to defend from double katana. But after giving him two scars in a row, enemy couldn?t continue fight as good as he started. So Shinomori outmatched him very fast and made him to be too injured to continue the fight. But Shinomori didn?t kill that one, he waited for Ukeireru.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 4, 2010)

*Konoha Hospital/Shinosuke/Team 11*

“Wow, this kid has something awfully nasty cut into his skin. There’s no way to completely repair that he’s going to have a scar for a while…” The medical kunoichi was using their Mystical Hand technique in order to hasten Shinosuke’s recovery. He was hooked up to an IV and monitoring system in a hospital bed. He’d been asleep for hours and was finally beginning to stir.

“Huh?? What’s going on where am I?” Shin attempted to get up and noticed the IV tethered him to the bed. His shoulder ached from where the anarchy A was cut into it. He looked quizzically at the medical ninja to his side. She was pretty and probably only a couple of years older than him. She had almond skin, big dark eyes, dark hair, and a classically beautiful face.

“Hi my name is Michiru and I’m your attending physician. You’re suffering from fatigue and some nasty battle wounds. You look dehydrated so I'm going to go get you some water. Don’t worry about the shoulder the pain should subside soon, okay?” She winked at him and Shinosuke felt his stomach flutter a little bit. He nodded with a dumb look on his face as she continued to heal his shoulder. After a while she stopped and went to go fetch him a jug of water. Shinosuke had to say he did feel parched and couldn’t contain himself as he drained the whole jug. Michiru laughed at the boy causing his cheeks to turn red.

“Are my teammates here...are they ok? We fought and I know I hurt the herbivore; I mean Shinomori, pretty bad… I got the mohawk trash in the face pretty good.” Shinosuke felt kind of bad about Shinomori considering how weak he proved to, but thinking about Ukeireru made him clench his fist. He had unlocked his Sharingan and next time the two met he was going to show that guy who was boss once and for all.

“Your Sensei dropped you off and you were alone… you know its not nice to call people trash just because of the blood that runs through your veins. Everyone deserves a fair chance no matter where they come from and just because your name is Uchiha doesn’t make you better than anyone. If you’re going to be a shinobi you’re going to end up in here a lot and it gets worse. It’s easier to make it through if you have people here by your side…”

“I’m an Uchiha...things like friends mean nothing when faced by our unrelenting power. The kind of strength that runs through my veins… it’s the only thing I need to get me through.” Shinosuke stared coldly into Michiru’s eyes and she simply smiled.

“It’s people like you that make me saddest. You were quick to ask about you’re teammates showing a part of you cares about them and yet you choose to call them names and fight with them. You’re going to end up alone if you keep acting this way. Anyway you’re free to leave…” The girl smiled and quickly undid Shinosuke’s IVs before escorting him out of the hospital.

He gave her one last look before he headed off towards his house. 

“Stupid know it all girl, I am Uchiha. I don’t need anything except power.”


----------



## Kuno (Feb 4, 2010)

Kusa/Kanko/Team 1...

The hesitation was more than obvious as Tereya just sat looking at the beast with wide eyes her hand stopped in the middle of her name while Bruno stood over her panting.

“Bruno…”  Kanko said rubbing his face.  “Your not helping.”

“What?”  The Skag responded not taking his eyes off the girl.

“Your making her nervous.”

“How?”

“By hovering over her.”

“Why?”

“Because you are beyond a strange beast.  You are creepy looking.  You don’t smell to great.  And, you are panting in her ear.”

“I see no issue.”  

“Those are all big issues for people.”

“Really?”  Bruno sat back once more and turned toward Kanko.

“Yes Bruno.  Really.”

“Hhmmm…”

“I told you she needed the spiders!”  Rabbit squeaked peeking over Tereya’s shoulder.

“I really don’t need your help right now Rabbit.”  Kanko sighed.

“You never do.  Only when it’s convenient for you.”  Rabbit pouted crawl back down Tereya.

“That’s not true…”

“He funny.”  Bruno said, again the huffing laughter escaped him.  The sound gave Tereya chills as she finished signing.  “Finally.  We waited long for this day.”  The big creature stood up then bowed to Tereya.  “We meet your every command.”  It was then that two other skags appeared next to him.  

“Wh-what…”  Tereya muttered looking wide eyed.

“Sorry.  I heard they can be a bit possessive of their summoners.”


Kodai…

“Right…”  Kodai grumbled looking up at the tall tree.  “Just walk on up using chakra.”  He held a kunai in his hand and rushed at the tree.  His first attempt he took two steps up the tall trunk though really didn’t use any chakra.  Slashing the bark he landed back on his feet and looked up at the daunting tree.

“Remember.  Use your chakra before you make contact.”  Koroshi said to the pair and Kodai nodded.

Again, he rushed the tree and made it up a few steps.  Time and time again he did the same procedure until he made it to the top.  He was so intent on doing what needed to be done that he almost didn’t realize he was at the top.  After grabbing on to the tip of the tree he waved down at Koroshi.  Once again putting the chakra into his feet rushed down the fir.  

Almost to the bottom he looked over to see if Tereya and Kanko had been watching.  It was then he saw the creatures standing in front of them.  He lost his grip and tumbled the rest of the way down.  “What the hell are those…”  He grumbled rubbing his head.


Kanko…

“Just get use to them Tereya.  I have a feeling from this point you will always have one near.”  Kanko stood then and nodded toward the skags.  “Come on guys!  Let’s get home!”  Kanko yelled at the small group leaving Tereya to get to know her new ‘friends.’


----------



## Shay (Feb 4, 2010)

*Team 12, The Grocery Store, Konoha*

Inori blinked in confusion as the short, carrot Kimono'd nin pelted the newcomers with carrots. The newcomers seemed to be friendly enough, given their sensei's happy reaction.  Were they Anbu, too?

The masked woman unleashed a large dog named Bruce at the carrot-nin, as the lemony yellow woman named Pine Tree threw curry. Goodness, were they really witnessing something so childish as a food fight in public?

The carrot-nin was fast. He dodged the curry with a rabbity leap and munched on a carrot, leaping about and taunting poor Bruce, keeping his distance for obvious reasons. 

Why on earth would they do this? Why would this happen here? It made absolutely no sense. Inori's body ached.

...that's it...

Inori's soreness reminded her what they were doing. They were on a mission. They were being tested. This.... this had to be part of their sensei's plan! They were friends with their sensei. It all made sense. Inori's forehead crinkled in deep thought. Inori grabbed Bagu's arm and dragged her behind a stand loaded with various fruits and vegetables.

"Shhh..." Inori hushed Bagu. "This has to be part of our sensei's plan for us. Those are sensei's friends! I say we work together and take that guy out!" A biting pain in her leg stopped her hushed whispers with a frown. "I still can't use jutsu. I'll cause a distraction, you can take care of the rest, okay?

Inori surreptitiously poked her head out from behind the stand. The carrot nin was still taunting the Anbu. She would have to do this the old fashioned way.

The Yamanaka girl snuck behind the fruit carts, carefully eyeing the pattern in the carrot-nin's movements.

"We won't ask you again," the knight rumbled. "Submit peacefully or we'll be forced to escalate this."

"Bah! Empty threats - what say you stuff that fat mouth of yours with another tasty snack?" The carrot-nin merely tossed some more of the carrots. Bruce barked loudly.

"Oi, we're done with these games! Bruce and I will teach you a lesson!"

Pine Tree began eyeing some of the curry hungrily.

"To eat... or attack... the life of a tree is wrought with difficult decisions. Alas, delicious curry."

Inori took advantage of the commotion to get directly behind the carrot-nin's perch unseen. She gave Bagu a firm nod and began a countdown from three with her fingers. 

Three...

Two...

One...

Inori, sore and aching, grit her teeth and leapt over the produce table, tackling the carrot-nin. They would pass this test for sure!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 4, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagu entered the grocery and enthusiastically started putting stuff in her shopping basket. It was probably ten times too much of everything, she thought, but it was better to have too much than not enough. As she almost bombarded the whole shop with lemons, Inori started talking. "If you like flowers, you're welcome to visit any time, Bagu. Our doors are open. My sister will just love you. She's just so full of life." Bagunotoko liked this girl, she was nice. And she liked nice people. Unless they were sneaky and actually not nice at all. Shaking the last disturbing thought from her, she listened to the rest of Inori's talk. "My hope for the future is that she'll never have to know the ninja world. I'll do whatever it takes for that. Otherwise, I'm a very simple person." She found this a bit weird. Why would she deny her little sister the splendors and adventure of the ninja realm? Maybe she was a bit overprotective. Yeh, that'd be it. For once she was silent about something like this. She didn't know what made this girl think that it was better to be kept away from the ninja world, but she'd ask about it later, when they had come to know each other better. They exited the store. 

They hadn't walked far, and they hadn't even stopped at one of the many interesting stands along the road (though Bagu knew that she found most anything interesting) when suddenly four blurs well... blurred past. It were the weirdest people Bagu had ever seen. Well, not the weirdest, but they were weird alright. Yasha seemed to get really happy at their passing and cheered the three following blurs (for Bagunotoko had by now deduced that three of the blurs were actually chasing the first) on. The first blur, the followed one was throwing around carrots like... Bagunotoko couldn't think of anything that threw around carrots like this guy, but she really liked the show. Then suddenly, she was grabbed by Inori and pulled behind a stand. Bagu almost yelped in confusion, but Inori shhht her to silence. "This has to be part of our sensei's plan for us. Those are sensei's friends! I say we work together and take that guy out!" Bagu thought a few seconds before she agreed. She hadn't known her sensei for long, but this seemed like something she'd do. "I still can't use jutsu. I'll cause a distraction, you can take care of the rest, okay?" Bagunotoko let it all sink in. So Inori couldn't use jutsu for now eh? Then what'd she try to do? She found a better option and ran after Inori, trying to stop her. "Wait!" just being able to pull Inori back when she made some kind of half-hearted jump, the Yamanaka girl eyed Bagu curiously. "I have a better idea and the bit of chakra I need to perform it" Bagunotoko answered to the asking expression. She set a few steps away from the stand and concentrated for a moment. "Dochuu Eigyo" she whispered, and she sank into the ground.

Bagu was underground, a place she knew quite well. She liked the confined space provided by her small tunnel, and she liked more that Inori would without any doubt be watching the spot where she'd disappeared with wide eyes. She tunneled a bit, until she came under the spot she'd last seen the carrot ninja stand. She burst up and grabbed two legs, pulling them down into her tunnel. She suddenly thought she'd brought down the wrong ninja. "Oh shit" But as she looked down, she saw an orange robe, and a carrot rested on a peculiar spot on top of her head. Whooping with her victory, she brought out the nin, who had been hit unconscious in the sudden descent, to the surface. "I got it!" she exclaimed happily, looking at Inori, then at her idol sensei.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 4, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Teahouse*

The second guy also fell away as the wooden head of the dragon smashed his nose to pieces. Ukeireru felt a strange form of satisfaction, and really, he enjoyed this bar brawl. "Pff, three bitches on the right are mine, on the left yours.? Shinomori said, as he went for his sword. Oh shit. Ukeireru wasn't too thrilled about his companion drawing his sword when they didn't want to garner any unnecessary attention. He decided to trust in his companion for the moment though, as the third of the guys facing him, wielding a club, smashed the table on which Ukeireru had been standing a second ago to pieces, and the first guy, who'd only had a fist between his eyes, already tried to get up, still clutching a vicious knife and eying Ukeireru with clear bloodlust. Ukeireru sighed as he whipped his hand to the back, making his dragon bust a clear hole in the wall but also attaching a chakra thread to the tea that Ukeireru had put beside him when the guys had first approached. With a barely discernible finger movement, a living cup of pain suddenly enlargened in the clubman's vision. The tea hit home real good and the guy dropped his club, falling to his knees and grasping at his eyes with his hands. Ukeireru wasted no time snapping out a leg into the guy's face, sending him sprawling backwards, lying very still. 

The drunken knifeman was clearly not too impressed by Ukeireru's performance, but that was probably because he was drunk. The guy moved in unbelievable rage in his eyes, leveling his knife above his head. Ukeireru saw that this guy was no fighter in any sense, though, as the guy clearly had a million holes in his defense. Ukeireru thought he'd settle for a quick kick to the gut, then disarm the guy, knock him unconscious and get the hell out of here. Then something happened that threw him off guard more then a bit. A spray of red liquid, bursting trough the air and smashing into both him and his assailant. "Blood?" Ukeireru took a quick sideways glance. A man with a sword stood facing Shinomori. There was something notable about the man. His head was missing. 

"Fuck" Shinomori had just changed the priority of Konoha to chase them down from low and should just be handled by a genin squad to high. Another thing Ukeireru didn't quite like was that the knifeman clearly didn't care that one of his companions had been killed as he moved in, knife raised high and aiming for the kill. He'd come to close to use the original gut-kicking plan, so Ukeireru had to improvise. He quickly snapped his hand down to his pocket and drew out his knife. A short thrust stopped the attacking knifeman cold in his tracks, his lifeblood pumping away from the hole in his heart. Ukeireru hated this kind of improvisation.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 4, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

“That asshole. What the hell he thinks of himself.” Anger started appearing inside of Izuna. He doubled his fists and wanted to hit Zeke so hard. But instead of doing this, he came up with a brilliant idea how to teach him a lesson. Izuna ran straight forward to the enemy ninja as forming necessary hand seals for his jutsu. An enemy looked a little puzzled by Izuna’s drastic move. So he threw three kunais to him. Immediately after three kunais swoop into Izuna’s chest, enemy started laughing “Hahaha, what a dumb kid”. But his laughing was interrupted very fast. There was no sign of Izuna around 30metres radius, only logo with three kunais in it.

Izuna made a run of his group, so he could look for the lost supplies by himself. But his plan wasn’t to help Zeke, it was to affect him. Boy wanted revenge for not respecting him. He was pissed off of Zeke’s actions. But one part of his body wanted to forget that and help Zeke. It looked that his past and present started fighting against each other in Izuna’s inner. But all of his minds stopped due to seeing some kind of cargo. Boy stopped for a moment and looked around to see if there isn’t anyone out of his team peeking him. Izuna slithered near the cargo and saw seal with a barrier sign. “Shit!” Izuna said as huge walls started appearing around him in 50metres radius. It was some kind of barrier jutsu witouth leaving to the outside. The only way to get out of that barrier was to kill or beat up jutsu creators. There were four of them. They didn’t look very powerful, but he learnt one lesson in the past that physical appearance can trick you. Izuna threw shuriken to the barrier wall, but shuriken was deflected. “It seems I will have to beat you up” Izuna said as he stood in his battle stance.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 4, 2010)

*Doflamingo vs Kite Aburame; Konoha Sewers*

Doflamingo jumped down amused, Striking down at the aburame both their lightning infused hands collided. The bouncing energy feeding off wilding as random bolts jumped every which way scarring the walls of the sewers. Grabbing the aburame's Wrist Doflamingo swinged in front of him.

Breaking his body down, Kite became a sculpture of hungry beetles. Quickly releasing his grip Doflamingo jumped back. Cocking his arm back Kite sweeped their unleashing a wave of falcon shaped lightning attacks. "LIGHTNING FALCON BOMB!" Kite called out as they headed for the missing nin.

Putting up his forearms the raiton exploded on contact sending Doflamingo flying backwards. Plowing through the wall he ended in a giant ses pool of excretion, The whirlpool of sewer water rotating madly. Placing his hands up at Doflamingo Kite aimed for his last attack. "INSECT SPHERE!" He called out as Doflamingo was quickly showered in a rain of insects. 

*Minnaro; Haganetsuchi canal; Iwagakure*

Smiling, Minnaro snapped his fingers. In an instant the six Anbu Black ops appeared each around Taron. It hit the genin right there and then, It was a set up. Smirking at Taron he said "Gotcha punk!" He said before Taron lost consciousness.

Waking up the darkness left his eyes, Looking around he saw massive towers stretching up into the air as they road a small boat that floated on a canal. Above him stood Minnaro who wore a Jounin vest with the traditional ninja outfit. Looking at taron he smirked once more.

"Sorry Kid I forgot to tell ya, Im a Ninja" He said, Revealing that the whole thing was a set up to capture him. Taron had been causing trouble and he needed to be taken care off. Their was never a p*d*p**** named Minnaro, Just a shinobi who was after Taron's head.

*Seven; Haganatsuchi Cell; Iwagakure *

In a dark small cell sat a boy. Playing with his thumbs he looked up as a guard passed by. "Oi seems like your gonna get a roommate Seven, Better be have yourself" The guard warned tapping the chakra consuming billy club against the bars. Smiling he revealed a patchwork of stitches lining his mouth. "Of course, Seven's a good boy" He said followed by a small laugh.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 4, 2010)

The Large man in silver armor walks upto the Aburame with a bow, “Thank you Young Lady.” He says in a kind, medieval tone, grabbing the carrot nin, and tying her up.

“You’re such a gentleman to ladies.” The masked Anbu says with a chuckle.

“Of course M’lady.” The man says, with a nod.  The dog sits next to his owner, tail wagging slowly.

The Masked Anbu face-palms, “Quit the M’lady thing alright?  It‘s embarrassing.” she says, almost as if she is whining.

The large man gives a loud laugh, then flips up the mask to his helmet, showing his face, the basic Akimichi face markings.  “Only person that can, eh Sora-san?” he says, teasingly.

“Y-no…Just knock it off Choumaru.” Sora says, pouting, then she looks at Yasha, “So these are your new Genin, eh?  Don’t know what to say.”

“Between the three of us we destroyed the upper level of the academy.” Yasha says, nodding at the two genin.  “The Yamanaka cannot use anymore chakra, but the Aburame on the other hand, I don’t know when she’ll run low.” Yasha laughs, then smiles at the genin, “These were my Anbu Teammates, Choumaru Akimichi, Sora Inuzuka, and Katsura Kotaro.” She says, pointing at The large man, then to the Kunoichi, then finally to the shinobi in yellow.  “These genin are Inori Yamanaka and Bagunotoko Aburame.” She ends contently.

“Elizabeth!  You must see this!” Katsura says, summoning a penguin-like creature, it looks at the girls.

“You and that thing.” Sora says, shaking her head.

“Elizabeth is not a thing!” Katsura says, glaring.

“Right it isn’t.” Sora says, rolling her eyes.

“They seem like they will be great Kunoichi.  Though, it looks as if we need to go, We will see you later.” Choumaru says, bowing, and lowering the mask to his helmet.  They all wave including Elizabeth and leave, carrot ninja with them.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 4, 2010)

?Damn izuna, my insanity is running through him. Hopefully he will become rampant enough for??  Zero had no time to be in thought, a huge punch came at him like thunder that with a simple duck he evaded, right into the zone of his enemies sweeping kick. Zero fell over and as the enemy litted his foot into the air zero whipped out his fuuma shuriken and the closed blades shredded his axe kick, zero dash up from the ground and cut the fools chest. He hit the ground and was forsaken, the rest of the team led a barrage of kunai completely ignoring their comrade, ?Heh this will be interesting.?

Thinking fast he spun open the fuuma and nailed all the kunai with but a few sweeps. Zero dropped the shuriken to pull out his new combo technique. A flood of crows took over the field as zero leapt backward from the crowd of birds and winded his fuuma and flipped back releasing the shuriken for a finishing aerial sweep. The enemies quickly jumped out of the way of the fuuma shuriken only to find themselves restricted. The thin little wires held strongly to the crows and the entire group was jump working against themselves by struggling.

The fuuma shuriken caught the wires and wrung the thugs. The wires dripped with blood as the fuuma shuriken kept the wires locked to the impaled body. Coughing, choking, constricted in the web of wires those that had their neck caught and wrung in the wires were luck not to face the kusa prisons. ?KAI? The exploding tag on the fuuma erupted sending shards of steel into the crowd and knocking out with the concussive force those that weren?t already suffocated.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 4, 2010)

*Pillar Island Arc: Ch. 1 The Princess...*

*Princess Amadama; Pillar Island; The Sea Level*

The sound of the waves crashing against the shore could be heard like a well timed rhyme keeping pace with the song of the world. Banana Falcons flew up ahead swooping their prey from the surface of the water with their long talons taking them away. The outline of the waves coming in back and forth as gravity played puppeteer.

Watching from the shore under the safety of an umbrella whose shadow coats her fine pale skin, Sat Princess Amadama looking to the outward of kingdom. The horizon of the sea seeming ever lasting as the ray of sun lights reflected from the surface of the water. The sound of clacking armor could be heard as her faithful servant appeared behind her.

Looking like a scare crow in an oversized knights armor stood Mr. Sebastian a long time butler for Amadama who she has come to see as a father figure. _"Princess Amadama here is your tea m'lady" _He said placing down a fine tray with an exquisite cup filled to the brim with the rarest of teas. 

Having an apathetic look painted across her face she laced her fingers around the handle bringing upwards to her lips. Sipping it away Sebastian spoke "_Tomorrows the big day princess, The day you marry the prince and become queen. Aren't you excited?"_ Sebastian said causing Amadama to shoot him a dirty glance.

Stepping back _"Sorry m'lady"_ Sebastian quickly apologized. "Your spitting straw again sebastian" Amadama scolded causing sebastian to slap his hand around his mouth in an embrassment. Looking out towards the ocean she thought "The Princess of Pillar Island...To Become the Queen huh" She thought taking another sip of tea.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 4, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Minnaro; Haganetsuchi canal; Iwagakure*
> 
> Smiling, Minnaro snapped his fingers. In an instant the six Anbu Black ops appeared each around Taron. It hit the genin right there and then, It was a set up. Smirking at Taron he said "Gotcha punk!" He said before Taron lost consciousness.
> 
> ...



As soon as Minnaro dropped his scared demeanor,Taron knew that something was up. Taron ignored the Anbu that dropped besides him and continued to glare at the man who had duped him.

"*You are so fucked...*" Taron muttered with a grin on his face as the Anbu delivered a chop to his neck, rendering him unconscious.

When Taron woke up again, he saw the cocky Jounin smirking down at him. "Sorry Kid I forgot to tell ya, Im a Ninja" He sniggered.

Taron stared up at him unimpressed. "*Really? Never would have thought that seeing the Anbu you were hiring me to defend you from were lying in wait...*" He rolled his eyes and then subconsciously reached into one of his pockets.

Only too be delivered a kick to the stomach causing him to take a sharp intake of breath to unwind himself.

"Kid, do you think we are stupid enough to leave any weapons on you?" Not-Minnaro laughed at him.

Then in a fit of rage, Taron leapt to his feet and threw a punch at the man's stomach. Not-Minnaro easily dodged as Taron's fist caught the underside of the opened vest.

"*Heh,*" Taron grinned in satisfaction. A blow to the stomach had him on his hands and knees coughing and spluttering up blood. Then he received an elbow to his back sent him  crashing to the ground.

"Just throw him in the cell." Not-Minnaro spat as he stalked away, unaware of the explosive note tagged to the underside of his vest.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 5, 2010)

*Prince: Dance Showdown*



Rakiyo said:


> "ALRIGHT YOU TWO LOVE BIRDS RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I CHALLANGE YOU TO A DANCE OFF! IF YOU WANT INFORMATION YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BEAT ME!!" He called out into a small rolled up pastry which acted as his mic. "NO WAY!" Harei called out, Prince grabbed his hand and took him to the dance floor. "We accept your challenge" He said turning back to harei Prince continued "We need to find your brother right. So we do what we have to do"
> 
> Though in reality prince was using it as an excuse to dance with him. "ALRIGHT THEN ITS SETTLED! THE GREAT DANCE OFF BEGINS!!"



*"Before anything else this dance off is different from the normal ones. We have judges to vote for the winner"* The guy said with a face resembling this . *"And here are our judges! The Okama of the land Shakura"* The guy said pointing to a guy who was wearing lipstick, make up and frilly dress that does not look good at him at all, Prince tried not to puke and the obvious display of flambouyance. *"Next is the Yaoi Lover Hinota"* The guy said again waving over to a pretty girl that seemed to be looking at Harei and Prince with a rather drooly face. *"The third judge is the Queen Of Bitches Ina"* The guy continued twirling and pointing at the blond female that had two guys on each side of her. *"And the last and the least among the judges! TonTon"* The last judge was a guy and when he was about to stand the commentator continued *"Okay that's all for the judges."* The guy judge looked disgruntled as he sat back down without being acknowledged. *"The rules are simple, you dance the judges votes 1 for lowest and 10 for highest. The lover pair goes first followed by the defending champions!"*

Prince looked closely at the different judges, well he was pretty sure what these female's and okama would like. An Okama, a yaoi lover, a bitch who likes having two guys around her; the answer was simple this people would definitely like a sensual dance of two guys, he laughed to himself, this was definitely the best scenario for him to take control. Although that Tonton seems to be a thorn among the bunch.

Prince grinned as he looked at Harei with a glint in his eyes. Harei looked back with a scowl "you better not be thinking of anything perverted or I really am gonna sand coffin your ass" Prince's grin just became wider as he listened. "I love it when you go all tough on me, makes me want to take you more! Anyways remember that this is for your older brother." Harei looked at him scowling but kept quite, the search for his brother was more important than this guy... mol*cough*ing him... godamnit he was so gonna kill Prince after this, well atleast that was what Prince thought was running on Harei's mind.

Prince went towards the sound system looking for a nice song that he can use. He grinned widely as he found a good song to use, this was so f*cking cute and he was pretty sure Harei would fucking kill him afterwards. Prince gave the CD to the DJ and went to taking Harei's hand, which made Harei look at him menacingly while the judges was drooling in Prince's peripheral view. The song started and Harei made a "WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT SONG" face. Prince smiled giddily as he pulled Harei into the dance floor and followed the song with his dance steps, Prince changed some of the steps so he can grope and touch Harei, which made Harei growl and redface everytime it was done.

English Sub
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1DgGfijmH4[/YOUTUBE]
Dance Step
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsmgxSzN5Zg[/YOUTUBE]

After the dance everyone was gawking at them, and looked ready to laugh, but the three judges voted for ten and the only guy voted an 8, the commentator then shouted out *"WOW! A PERFECT 40 POINTS!!! I BELIEVE WE ALREADY HAVE A WINNER"* The male judge's jaw dropped.

Prince grinned as he looked at Harei "See we won" Prince said and Harei just looked at him menacingly, he was sure Harei won't forget this anytime soon, but he forgives him for now because he made a win for them, and they were one step closer to finding his brother.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 5, 2010)

Sumon said:


> ?As you say Jyuusei-sama. Oh, forgive me for my mistake your majesty. What would you like to have: broken ribs or cracked skull? Or maybe today?s special: broken spine?? Sumon said with a lot of confidence.



"Don't call me sama, it's irritating, but I wouldn't mind taking you up on your offer." Kotaro grinned while still sitting down, obviously not taking the kid's taunts into a real conflict but rather having fun that the guy was actually tough enough to put up with his attitude.

"It would be good to have teammate's like you instead of pussies" Kotaro said as he yawned "and what the heck is wrong with this village, We don't even have a sensei yet, tch..."


----------



## Sumon (Feb 5, 2010)

*Sumon - Otogakure*



migukuni said:


> "Don't call me sama, it's irritating, but I wouldn't mind taking you up on your offer." Kotaro grinned while still sitting down, obviously not taking the kid's taunts into a real conflict but rather having fun that the guy was actually tough enough to put up with his attitude.
> 
> "It would be good to have teammate's like you instead of pussies" Kotaro said as he yawned "and what the heck is wrong with this village, We don't even have a sensei yet, tch..."



“Pussies can become respectful ninjas.” Waited for a moment “But guys like me always are needless, because they are “different” from ordinary people. That’s why we don’t have a sensei yet.” Sumon said as he looked to his hands seriously. He let out all anger which concentrated inside him. The least what he wanted to do at the moment was to get in the fight. Boy looked forward to meeting his new sensei and third member of the team. He hoped that they will be not as rude as Kotaro. However, Sumon tried to break the ice with Kotaro: “Umm, want to spar or train? It’s too troublesome to wait for our team members without doing anything.”


----------



## Shay (Feb 5, 2010)

Inori smiled. Everything had turned out okay. Even though she had totally misinterpreted the situation, she had seemed to come off with even a bit of praise.

"I liked Elizabeth," Inori said. "She was adorable! Can we see them again someday, sensei? You have nice friends."

The aching Yamanaka girl picked up the heavy basket of groceries, taking stock of the list. She wondered if her and Team 12 would be like them someday. Hopefully, a little less eccentric, though.

"Sensei," Inori continued. "Is there anything else we need to get, or is it time to deliver?"

She looked eagerly at her sensei, despite the continued bite of exhaustion. A mission, after all, was a mission!


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kumogakure/Shohi's house/Shohi Ken*

    Shohi was standing out on the balcony of her room, the breeze was picking up again. She stood there, hand to her head, for quite a while. In her other hand, she held her headband and was moved it around to catch the faint glints of sunlight. She had taken it off, for it began to feel tight.
She then began thinking to herself...

_"God what am i freakin' doing here, standing around isnt going to do me much good. Ive got no choices left. The freaking chunin exams are right around the corner, and im gunna have to miss out 'cause i didnt have the balls to form a team."_

    She clenched the headband.

_"You know what, thinking is getting me nowhere. It's time to act."_

    She retied the headband even tighter than before.

"Time to act."


*Kumogakure/Tekuna Workshop/Rojii Tekuna*

    Rojii was sitting at his work desk with his pack and his goggle set down. He was tilting back in his chair, leg on the desk. His eyes began to flutter as he was about to take a sudden afternoon nap. Just as he was about to drift off, a figure appeared in hisopen window. Rojii's eyes twitchd slightly sudden shadow appeared over his face.
The figure cupped a hand to its mouth.

*"EY TEKKI!"*

Shocked, Rojii jolted as he lost balance and he and the chair fell with a thud. Rojii, realizing that only one person would call him that, quickly got to his feet, slight anger on his face.

"Shohi Ken?! What do you think your doing! Who do you think you are busting into my house like this!"

Shohi jumped from the window into Rojii's work room.

"Really? A nerd like you surely should've figured it out by now. Why else would _I_ be here?"

Rojii looked at her, going back an forth from one of her eyes to the other, a miffed look stil on his face. He then took time to realize what she said, and a bothered look combined with the previous face.

"Thats right Tekki, im sure youve noticed that graduation was MONTHS ago."

Rojii turned around to his desk.

"Yeah yeah, i know."
Shohi held up three fingers.

"And now, there are only three kumogakure genin left with NO team."

Rojii turned his head towards her, a smirk on his face.

"Whats the matter, noone wanted to be on the same team as the graduating years famous bitch?"

A vein appeared on Shohi's head, blocked by her headband.

"Not as much as wimpy geek and an emotional idiot!"

Rojii rolled his eyes at that last remark and tuned back to his desk.

"Oh were going to get along just fine."

Shohi crossed her arms.

"So what are you saying, you coming?"

Rojii slinged his pack over his shoulder, and turned around, goggles on his head.

"Well, with regards to the current situation, i'd say we have no choice. Were teaming up."

Shohi had a satisfactory grin on her face.

"Bout time. Now, theres just one more matter of buissiness toattend to."


----------



## Sumon (Feb 6, 2010)

*Shinomori - Desert*

?We spent too much time on fighting, we have to hurry otherwise we will get detected? Shinomori said as he was putting in his katana to tray. After duo left, konoha ninja, who watched the fight, headed back to konoha in a rush. Shinomori wouldn?t even think that they were watched by someone.

It didn?t take long for them to reach a desert. Wherever you look you will see sand. There was no end of it. No wonder village was called Sunagakure. And sun made it even worse. It was shining so bright, that Shinomori started perspire. His feet were killing him and he got a headache. At least his left arm was okay and they didn?t get on the sandstorm. But he found some time to read a book, which he found next to katana in samurai temple. He wanted to read that very much. He hoped that there will be some information of how to use Katana. And not without a reason, in a book he found some pretty interesting things. But the most important thing what he found was imbuing chakra into katana per chakra flow. It was too troublesome for him to read whole book, so after analyzing chakra flow, he put back that book to his pocked and was about to lost hope of finding Village of Wind, but then he saw a huge wall. No wonder, it was a wall of Suna. But there also were many guards. ?So what we will do now?? Shinomori asked his partner with a serious face.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 6, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

The teahouse was deserted. The only things that were still in apart from the chairs and tables were a few prone forms. A few prone forms, and two persons standing in the middle of the carnage. One with ridiculously high spiked hair and two puppets standing aside him and one smallish, covered in blood ninja with a katana and a demonic grin on his face. Ukeireru wanted to punch the small ninja in his face. ?We spent too much time on fighting, we have to hurry otherwise we will get detected? Shinomori said, the grin never leaving his face. "Ye did a nice job with that anyway when ye fuckin beheaded that guy" Ukeireru remarked, his face showing clear disgust at the unnecessary action. He looked down at the corpse without a head. It was still leaking blood, turning the whole floor into a crimson sea. "Fuck" Ukeireru sighed as he lit up a new cigarette. "Get the guys who're still alive out of this building" He and Shinomori took out the three survivors and lay them down under the trees. Ukeireru slowly turned and made his skeleton puppet face the now abandoned teahouse. A orange jet of flames blew trough the flimsy wooden wall and lit up the whole building in mere seconds. "Destroying evidence" Ukeireru explained to Shinomori's wide-eyed expression. He turned his back to the structure, hoisted the puppet to his back and started walking. 

Ukeireru liked the desert. The endless expanses of sand had some sort of serenity to them that Ukeireru liked a good deal. How many people have taken refuge in one of these dunes, he thought. How many have disappeared forever into the desert, never to see another living human again? Ukeireru took his thoughts away. Like he'd ever do that. He'd get bored within minutes.   

A huge wall appeared before them. "Ah, finally, Suna" Ukeireru remarked, and true to his word, he'd indeed already gotten bored by the desert. Shinomori seemed afraid of the wall and the many ninja manning it. ?So what we will do now?? Shinomori asked with a frightened expression on his face. "We go in" Ukeireru dryly replied, and he tore of his belt. Answering Shinomori's now confused expression, he said "If they don't know we're Konoha nins, there's no problem, I'll bet my head on it that the news of our betrayal hasn't entered Suna yet, if we're even interesting enough to brief anyone anyway" Ukeireru started walking between the walls, entering the great sand village. "Ya in for some contact shoppin, mate?" Remembering what had happened last time when there were other people in close vicinity to them, he added "This is a ninja village, draw your butter knife and we're dead"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2010)

*Uchiha Training Ground/Shinosuke/Team 11*

Shinosuke’s trip home had been completely fruitful, as the training weights he ordered had arrived. His shoulder still hurt some but the skin had healed enough for him to get to training. He couldn’t help but feel rage swell up inside as he thought about how close he came to finishing off Ukeireru only to have victory snatched away from him. He put the weights on his knees as well as putting on his new weighted vest. The extra weight was definitely a burden but Shin bribed himself by thinking about how good the results would be from this.

 He struggled out the front door and to the training ground. The run took him a bit longer than usual but he made it there nonetheless. Quickly he went to the training station that matched up with what he wanted to work out. 

“By training to raise the initial explosion of my movements I’ll improve my quickness. Then afterward I’ll work on my hand-eye coordination so as to increase the speed of my handseals.” With this plan in mind he decided on the actual workouts to accomplish his goals. He grabbed an agility ladder and a box that was about 42 inches in height. First the young Uchiha laid the ladder down and put the box off to the side. He stood 6 feet to the left of the ladder and pushed his feet off the ground jumping to the other side. He repeated this process jumping in a zig-zag like manner. He continued this process intensely moving at quite astonishing speeds despite the immense weight he had put on himself. 

Deciding to move onto the next exercise he stood on top of the box. He steps off the box and jumps vertically into the air with no horizontal movement, then he jumps back onto the box. The process is done at a breakneck speed despite the weight. These are pylometrics and their purpose is to increase lower body strength in order to increase quickness in the body. After he was done with his pylometrics it was time for his hand eye coordination. He wanted to be in peak condition for these exercises…Shinosuke’s eyes turned red and he gained another iris, the first tomoe, the Sharingan.  He began to practice the seals for the only ninjutsu he knew the Great Fireball technique. He moved through the seals quickly, his movements were much more precise with the Sharingan aiding him. As he practiced his seals he started to think, he was a taijutsu specialist but adding another ninjutsu that highlighted this strength wouldn’t hurt. He decided it was time to start training a new jutsu.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2010)

*The Land of the Mist...*
Kamino Hyuuga takes purposeful step after purposeful step towards his intended target, leaving behind him a trail of blood as he goes. His condition is grim, but his lust for vengeance keeps him going. Among his clan they have a saying...if you wrong an Uchiha you'll get a song and dance, but if you wrong a Hyuuga, you'll get hell. And this is what he intends to give to that bitch who sold out him and his reconnaissance team. The one who was supposed to be their inside contact, but instead betrayed them.  

He clutches the gaping slash wound in his midsection, and the left side of face is totally charred and blackened. The eye on that side is now useless. Not a problem though, since one Hyuuga eye can see more then a hundred normal ones. Suddenly the house of that bitch, reaches the periphery of his vision. 

"You will taste Hyuuga vengeance!" he exclaims in fury.

_An hour later..._
Isane returns home, weary after that crazy first mission with their sensei. Right now she just wants to take a hot shower, like an hour nap, and then maybe see Jio later in the evening. 

She opens the front door but then slumps to her knees as she feels something powerful hit her midsection like a bullet, quick and precise. Only a bullet that continues to bounce around and tear up her insides.

Isane coughs up blood and feels her entire chakra system suddenly on fire. She looks up and sees a horrifically scarred and injured man holding her frightened mother by the throat. Isane notices that his right eye, the one that isn't horribly burned to a crisp, is milky white.  

"Good now we can begin!" he says with a smile.

"An eye for an eye as they say...hmm?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2010)

_*Hidden Stone...*_
Sparrow slices at Hatori's neck, spinning around like a top, with both her , fully extended. Hatori casually backpedals away from the spinning fans, their blades more then capable of shredding his neck to pieces. 

"A killing move?" he asks curiously, as he ducks long arching swipe aimed at his head. The top of his giant straw hat barely misses getting clipped by the fans. 

"That's different,"  he says calmly as he backflips and Sparrow chases him, swinging her fans around in a whirl of motion.

"I'm different!" Sparrow responds matter of factly before feeding her wind chakra into her right fan and slashing it violently at Hatori from ten meters away. 
*
"Gale Wind Palm!" * 

Hatori's right hand glows bright blue with chakra suddenly and he slices Sparrow's wind attack in half, causing it to split evenly in two and fly across his left and right, but leaving his body unharmed. 

Sparrow grinds her feet to halt and narrows her eyes at Hatori. "Well that's not fair..." she mutters in disappointment.  

"Or are you attacking to kill because I'm just a-"

Suddenly Hatori explodes into a burst of gray smoke. 

"...a Shadow Clone," the real Hatori finishes. The old Hawk Sage leans back against an Elm tree off to the side, sleeping while Sparrow was sparring with his clone, but he's awake now.  

Sparrow shrugs indecisively, "I only kill in self defense and when it's necessary." 

"Ah but sometimes what seems necessary now may seem quite trivial later," Hatori replies. 

"I don't care about riddles I just want to know when you'll start Sage training?" 

"When you telll me what hapenned that night you lost control." 

Sparrow closes her fans with a flick of her wrists and stares at Hatori for a long while, and walking angrily away. Meanwhile Hatori returns to his nap.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 6, 2010)

_*Kumogakure Akemi's Office*_

It had been fairly quiet in Cloud country following the Kage meeting. The repairs to the village were going along nicely and the sudden stress Akemi had been feeling began to slowly subside. "Hiro I need the report from the sensei's to see who's voulnteering their squad for the chunin exams" She tells her assistant. A fairly young tan skinned man with snow white hair with a tint of blue hands her a vanille colored envelope. She nicely dismisses the man as she begins to read over the flie.

She began looking over the data and studing the various teams until she came across something quite interesting. "So they've graduated from the academy and no one's been assigned huh? Well I know just the person for the job." A small girlish smirk tugged at Akemi's lips as she left out the door of her office into a small quaint room, something that was built for Jade. "Jade...I have something I need to show you" She said walking in and taking a seat. The blond haired Sage took her gaze from the window giving her a full attention to the woman now seating in front of her. "Is there something you need of this frail old lady?" Her famous smile plastred on her face a simply method that kept anyone from reading her mind.

"Yes, take a look at this report of the squads, graduates and what not would ?" Jade took the envelope, taking out the papers and began looking over. It only took all of 2 seconds before Jade realized what she was pointing out before she even told her. "Three have graudated from the academy without placement. That's not particularly something you'd show me" She said curious as to why Akemi would waste her time with this. "I know I wanted you to know there names before I said congrats. You're now a squad leader my dear Sage. I sent out a messenger bird telling them to meet you at the entrance of the manor, so don't be late!" Akemii left not giving Jade any time to come up with some kind of retort.

The elder Sage sat in her chair, her sly grin never fading as she took a sip of tea. "Very, well played my dear Raikage...very well played."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2010)

*In the Mist...*
It's a good evening for a certain insane Mist Genin. Misuto strolls down a winding road towards Isane's house, feeling very amped up after slaughtering dozens of families during his last mission. Now he's on his way to Isane's house. He heard that she had just gotten back from a mission, so he decided to pay her a visit and offer her a humble apology. He even practiced the apology over and over again until he got it right. In his mind he repeats it like a mantra...

_"Hey Isane, I'm sorry for trying to beat you up, strangle you, and then throw you into the bottom of the Great Mist Lake. I'm also sorry that I forced you to drop an exploding piano over my head, but I'm a changed man now and I want to prove to you how much of a better person I am. Alrighty then so could you give me a blowjob?"_

Misuto nods with a smirk, "Yeah she'll like that!" he says aloud. He even brought a bouquet of flowers with him, the fact that said flowers are all dead and look more like weeds really doesn't bother him at all. 

As he approaches Isane's house in the distance-for some reason their house is located within the woods which he hates-he suddenly stops and his body tenses up. Misuto sniffs the air with his shark like nose, a familiar scent has hit his nostrils like a freight train, making his brain explode like fireworks. 

"Blood..." he mutters and then gnashes his shark teeth toegther, and it's not Isane, or her mother's blood either he realizes, it's someone else's. Misuto crushes the bouquet of dead flowers in his hands and silently creeps towards Isane's house to see just what's the hell is going on. 

_With Isane..._
Isane sits on a chair in the dining room, dazed with shock and fear. Her arms and legs are binded tightly by thick rope chords. Her mother sits opposite her, bleeding profusely from being tortured for the last half hour. Meanwhile the madman, a Hyuuga by the name of Kamino, makes Isane watch as he digs a kunai blade into the nail of her mother's index finger. 

"WHY DID YOU BETRAY US!!" Kamino yells at Isane's mother. 

Her mother cries in pain but shakes her head, "I didn't...it wasn't me I swear!" 

"YOU LIE!!" Kamino yells back, almost losing his balance from the untended slash wound in his midsection, but he quickly composes himself. 

Isane notices that he probably doesn't have much time left before he bleeds to death. She thinks she can take him, Hyuuga though he may be, but only a half dead Hyuuga. Suddenly Kamino spins around and grabs Isane by the throat. He stares at her with his right Byakugan, the left one is burnt and useless however. Isane shudders in fear, it's as if she can feel him staring right through her. 

"You're missing you're left eye aren't you?" he asks, before ripping off her Mist headband which Isane uses to cover the left side of her face. Kamino laughs as he sees the gaping scar tissue where Isane's left eye used to be. "What are the odds? You're missing your left eye just like me!!" he cackles with a mad laugh while patting the dead puss filled shell that used to be his left Byakugan eye. 

Kamino looks back at Isane's mother and then points the Kunai at Isane's right eye. "You are tough I'll give you that. But maybe you'll be more forthcoming when I start digging out your daughters remaining eye!" He spins around and presses the tip of the blade under Isane's right eyeball. Isane's mother screams in anger, beckoning him to stop. 

"On the count of three," Kamino says with a smirk, "One..."

Tears stream down Isane's right eye. I'll kill myself if he does it she thinks to herself, I can't live like that. Losing one eye was enough. 

"...two..."

"I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING!!!" Isane's mother screams. 

"...and three..."


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 6, 2010)

*Land of Technology; Lightning Country*

The Echoing footsteps could be heard, The winding prestine hallway stretching onward as glass windows decorate the sides. Wearing a huge double zipper overcoat the figure stops at the center looking upwards. "Its time" A Voice said though the body could not be seen its tone was familar.

The Hooded figure hesistated for a moment "Whats the matter are you unsure?" The Voice asked the figure whose body began to shake. Lightning cracked from the side flooding the hallway with a flood of light. Its horrible roar coming in the form of thunder. The figures head bringing itself up.

Raising his hand he removed the hood, Long raven black hair flowed from each side falling to his shoulders. "Its time you head out and captured the nine tails" The voice spoke once more. Flashing a blazing Sharingan Rasetsu could be seen standing in the middle of the room. "Of course, But first theres some business I need to attend to" He said thinking about Ryoumo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2010)

*In the Mist...*
"...three...!" 

Kamino digs the kunai into the space below Isan'e right eyeball and she hollers in protest, a bloodcurdling scream. 

"NO!" Isane's mother yells in vain. 

Suddenly Kamino jerks his head up and stops the Kunai short. Blood trickles down Isane's right eye, but the cut is not too deep. 

"Who's that?!" Kamino exclaims in confusion, looking towards the front door, as if he can see through it with his remaning right Byakugan eye. 

*Crunch!*

Suddenly Isane bites down hard on Kamino's right hand which holds the Kunai. Kamino snarls in pain and backhands Isane face with enough force to almost lift her off of her chair if it weren't for the rope bindings restraning her. 

"DID YOU CALL FOR BACKUP!" he growls at Isane. 

Isane shakes his head in a daze, "Who are you talking about?!"  

As if on cue the front door bursts open and Misuto steps through, with wicked smile on his face, revealing the rows of pointy shark teeth in his mouth. 

"Well look's like you all started the party without me!" he says with a laugh. He notices the state of Isane, not really caring about her mother, the old bag. Meanwhile Isane looks back in abject shock and awe at Misuto, her jaw agape, even Kamino seems at a loss for words. 

"Hey you white eyed assclown. That's my girl, nobody touches my girl but me!" he tells Kamino with a look of bloodlust in his eyes. 

Kamino smirks in response, "Oh is she your girlfriend then?" 

"FUCK YEAH!"

"HECK NO!" 

Kamino shrugs, "Who cares, I will have my revenge!" Suddenly he disappears from his spot in a blur of speed, as he shunshins towards Misuto faster then he can react. 

*BLAM!*

"I am Hyuuga and you are naught but trash you piece of Mist filth!" 

He palm strikes Misuto right in the gut, a blow meant to sever the chakra connections within him. Misuto doubles over and drops to his knees, but then begins to laugh. Kamino's shakes his head in disbelief, "It couldn't be..."

Misuto's body explodes into water and Kamino instantly turns his head around, realizing the deception. The real Misuto crashes through the dining room window and lands behind Isane's chair. With a kunai (he left Tina home becasue he didn't want her to get jealous) he deftly cuts away her bindings. Isane quickly rises to her feet and notices Misuto staring with fascination at the scar where her left eye used to be. 

"Thanks...but I still hate you and hope you die, and I won't be satisfied until you're dead!" 

"I love you too sweetie!"  Misuto replies while kissing the air. 

"ENOUGH!" Kamino shunshins towards them and prepares to show them the true power of the Hyuuga.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 6, 2010)

*Haiou Ramsaro/Kumogakure*​
Haiou walked down the streets of Kumo, with deep sad eyes as he was still being taunted by his former friend, "hey, punk don't try to act cool, just because you had the nerve to finally show some guts!" Ojin walked close in front of the genin and got in his face, while walking backwards, "you know what? I probably would gave got a team way before you did, Haiou." The boy turned the corner to get the illusion out of his face so he could see in front of him, "I understand you hate me and all, but must you always bad mouth me?"

"Understand!?", Ojin through a punch at Haiou's head, but the attacked only fazed through him, not feeling it at all. "Just what do you understand about a person who was killed by his best friend, just so that friend could see his daddy!? He didn't even care about you! You probably would gave been better off killing yourself, but no you didn't, did you? You took it out on me....you failure!" Finally annoyed by Ojin's words he turns around quickly and throws an angry punch at his face, but like the other punch, it only fazes through his body.

The people around look at Haiou as if he were crazy, while Ojin looks back at him with cold eyes, "yea I wish I could feel, at least that, but you know why." After a stare down, Haiou finally notices the people looked and puts on a nervous smile for them, "oh, don't mind me! I'm just practicing my taijutsu!" Haiou then turns around to the direction he was heading with a serious expression, "all of this taunting is getting you nowhere and you know it, Ojin.

Ojin gave a small chuckle as he followed behind the genin , with his hands in his pocket. The boy moved his eyes to the side to see him, "it wasn't attended to be a joke." Ojin spat on the ground and walked in front of him while walking backwards again, "well that's what it sounded like to him. Getting me no where? Well maybe, but it is getting you somewhere though....and that's a life full of hell. You unlovable freak! 

"Just go away!", Haiou yelled out before he used his back hand to try to slap away Ojin, but for some strange reason the hand didn't faze through like it usually would. "huh?", after, Ojin moved out of the way of his sight, revealing that he had slapped Shohi! Noticing thte big mistake he falls down in fear, shacking a little bit, "Ah, I'm very very very very VERY sorry, please forgive!!"


----------



## Burke (Feb 7, 2010)

_*Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna*_

Shohi stood there, her eyes wide. Her mouth was still open, for she was just about to get Haiou's attention before he lashed out.
With her expression fixed, She extended a hand out to Haiou.

"M-must ... murder ... emotional ... idiot."

Realizing Haiou's imminent demise, Rojii reached out and grabbed shohi's wrist. He struggled to hold her as she tried to power on through to Haiou. Rojii moved his whole body infront of her while facing Haiou.

"Hey, uhhh Haiou."

Shohi backed off and stood still, her eyes still oddly transfixed on Haiou.
Rojii sighed in relief.

"Whew, well then, Haiou, ummm, as im sure youve uhh noticed, we three are the only genin left with out a uhh team. So,"

Rojii looked back at shohi, she was in the same place.

"So, Shohi and I have decided that as a last ditch effort to become full fledged ninja, we all should become a team of our own and go on up to the academy to uhh submit our team. And shohi wants to be sure you know that you uhh, kind of dont have a choice, so if y-...."

Before Rojii could complete his statement, Shohi came in from behind with a swift punch to Haiou's head, who was still kneeling on the ground.
She then pointed at him.

"Now dont fall behind!"

Shohi then began walking of down the road to the academy.
Rojii still stared at shohi, but then he double taked at Haiou.

"Oh, um that bump should dissapear soon, i do suggest you come with us."

Rojii started walking, stopped, then turned his head back to Haiou, and made a 'C'mon' movement.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

?Beat us?? one tough guy ironically said. From the look and actions he looked as the boss of the enemy group. ?You heard guys? He wants to beat us!? Enemy couldn?t stop laughing. For them Izuna looked like a helpless kid with a life of imaginations. ?You two, go get him. I think we only wasted chakra for barrier jutsu?. Boss of group said as he pointed his finger to the two comrades. One of them was girl with a long blond hair and other enemy ninja was bald guy with a fuuma shuriken on his back.

So fight began. Bald guy started running towards Izuna. Boy wanted to unleash his fire jutsu so he started forming hand seals, but it was too late. Fight place started appearing to him with a lot of dead bodies and blood. No wonder, it was genjutsu. Blonde used it on him while boy was distracted by bald guy. But Izuna didn?t lose his mind and started concentrating. It was good that he listened to academy teachers lectures while his classmates were doing other stuff. ?KAI!? Izuna opened his eyes and saw punch coming to his face. Boy ducked, but didn?t defend from the kick, which was delivered by the same bald guy. Izuna flew few metres and blonde shouted as she was forming hand seals and  slamming her foot to the ground: ?Pochi, get back!? ?Shit, I won?t make it without using a jutsu.? ?Suiton: Mizu Kamikiri.? ?Suiton? How could she perform that jutsu without standing on the water, she seems to be powerful elemental user? Izuna said to himself as he was performing necessary hand seals for his escape jutsu. Jet of water pierced through Izuna, but unlucky to blonde, boy made his jutsu in time. Log appeared instead of him and Izuna by himself appeared in other place. But blonde knew it: ?Too slow! Fuuton: Daitoppa? Izuna wanted to run away from that jutsu, but suddenly he remembered one of his academy teacher?s lecture, that if enemy uses fuuton jutsu, always use katon, it will overpower your enemy. So academy teacher?s lectures saved him again. Boy performed hand seals for his jutsu really fast: ?Too weak! Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu? Izuna shouted as he blew a huge fireball out of his mouth. Boy was able to use that technique with such an intensity that flames became white. A loud scream could be heard as blonde fell on the ground. Izuna didn?t want to hurt the girl, but it couldn?t be helped. However boy?s triumph ended very fast as he saw a fuuma shuriken coming to him. Izuna?s eyes became full of fear. It was too late to run or do anything to prevent it from slicing the boy.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu: The 2nd Competition!!*

*Harei Chiridatsu*

Harei was mortified, Throughout the entire dance Prince had been coping feels and even groped his ass. Feeling as if he needed to shower the announcer stopped the two in their tracks. *"WAIT JUST ONE MOMENT YOU TWO!" *He announced, The two sand ninjas turning to the announcer. 

*"TIME FOR THE SECOND COMPETITION!"* He announced with gusto as the voice rang throughout the entire arena. *"SECOND COMPETITION!" *Harei called out surprised, The ground beneath them began to part as Harei and Prince were seperated looking at one another at each end. 

In front of them laid a huge lake with a silhoutte of a large creature circling around inside. "What the?" Harei muttered to himself as him and prince looked on confused at both ends. Suddendly a huge fish like creature with wings for fins bursted through the surface of the water flailing wildly in the air. 

"Grerashrashrash" It's odd croak filling the ears of everyone around. *"YOU TWO WILL HAVE TO DEFEAT GARURO THE GOLDFISH!"* The announcer said while gyrating. "Dammit this was never apart of the"HAREI LOOK OUT!" Prince called out warning the Jinchuuriki as the massive fish came down his way.

Quickly jumping out the way the ground he was standing on was pulvarized, A Gyser of water following soon after. "That was close" Harei thought as the fish made its way towards harei. The ground splitting as its fin reared upwards mimicking that of sharks. Quickly using his sand Harei dispatched himself into the air barely avoiding the next strike.

Using its wing like fins the Fish quickly turned its attention to Prince charging towards him instead. "DAMMIT!" Harei thought as he send his sand after Garuro. Quickly spinning in the air the fish tainted the jinchuuriki's sand with water rendering it useless, Using the new found rotation it went in to attack prince.

*BOOOM!!!!*

"PRINCE!!" Harei called out as the fish seemed to make contact.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusagakure*



Sumon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But something big changed in him. Izuna’s left eye’s pupil turned red and developed one wheel swirl. His reaction improved dramatically and he could see chakra flow in his enemy. Without any doubt it was sharingan. At last he awakened in himself it. Thanks to his just developed eye he was able to dodge fuuma shuriken. Boy looked to his hands amazingly. He still couldn’t believe with such a power improvement. But he had to stop thinking, because bald guy was coming to him. When enemy ninja was about to punch Izuna, boy disappeared. “Above you” his comrade shouted, but it was too late. Izuna kicked him to the back of his skull so hard, that he couldn’t stand up anymore, so only two enemy ninjas left. One of them was boss of the group. He was tough man. Other was slim man with an axe on the back. It looked that axe weighed more than he did. 

Slim one took his axe to the hands and boos started performing hand seals. Izuna was ready to make his move too. “Katon: Housenka no jutsu” Boss shouted as few small fireballs was coming out of his mouth. Strange thing happened to the boy. He clearly remembered all hand seals. “Is that Sharingan copy which my uncle was talking about?” But there was no time for talking to him self. Five small fireballs were heading to him alongside with slim axe wielder. Izuna dodged them easily, and was about to hit axe wielder, but boss appeared behind him and kicked to the back, so boy flew 6metres. Izuna stood up and took out 5 shurikens from his pocked. “Put them back, you are going to get hurt with them.” Boss laughed. Boy didn’t lose his mind and could clearly think. He threw them to the left side and started performing hand seals. He wanted to unleash copied fire jutsu: “Katon: Housenka no jutsu” His attempt was successful. Izuna spitted three small fireballs to the right side. There was no-where to go for enemy except to the air, so they jumped. “As I expected” Izuna was saying while performing handseals “Katon: Gokakyu no jutsu” And unleashed a huge fireball to the air. Fireball hit both enemies and a loud scream could be heard. Also barrier disappeared in which Izuna was fighting. Two bodies fell on the ground and Izuna started walking towards cargo, but he believed in his victory too early. Izuna’s left eye became normal again. He left his guard down and had to pay for that. Boss appeared before him. His skin was burned down, but he still could fight. He punched three times to Izuna’s stomach with such a force that boy fell on the ground immediately. “Hey boy, I’m really impressed. You managed to beat up all members of my group. Join me and I won’t kill you.” Boss said offering him criminal life. Izuna stood up and spitted blood out of his mouth. He was out of chakra and couldn’t fight anymore, so he hadn’t another choice. “Ok” Izuna said. Boss turned around and started walking to the forest. Izuna saw an opening and took three kunais out of his pouch. One was with exploding tag. Firstly boy threw kunai which was with exploding tag under the boss and finally two kunais before boss’s eyes so he would stop. “Hahaha, you think I was going to fell for such a lame tactic and wouldn’t notice it?” But Izuna didn’t take those words seriously and only smiled. And not without reason, because boss didn’t notice what he was up to. Boss looked to the Izuna puzzled and then he heard something strange and looked to the ground. “Boom” Huge explosion could be heard. 

Izuna was happy with his victory. He didn’t killed enemy, only injured them. Boy took lost supplies from the cargo and headed back to the place where he left his group. It took him some time to get there, because Izuna was all worn out. He wanted to rest a little. After several minutes of walking boy was near his group. Izuna saw Zeke, came near him, threw a sack which contained lost supplies and said: “Maybe now I earned some respect and next time you will give me a full report of a mission? I almost died because your pride didn’t let give us a full report of a mission.” But boy was happy of how events turned


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2010)

*In the Mist/Isane and Misuto vs. Kamino...*
Kamino Hyuuga
Level 7
BODY: 175
SPIRIT: 100
MIND: 70
Speed (Body+spirit): 275
Accuracy (Body+mind): 245
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 170
vs.
Isane Orinoko
Level 6
BODY: 26
SPIRIT: 25
MIND: 95
Speed (Body+spirit): 451
Accuracy (Body+mind): 121
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 120
&
Misuto Hoshigake
Level 7
BODY: 120
SPIRIT: 93
MIND: 42
Speed (Body+spirit): 213
Accuracy (Body+mind): 162
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 135

As Kamino rushes at in at them, Misuto pushes Isane out of the way. 

"Stay the fuck out of this!" he snarls at her, out of concern of course. He doesn't want to see that pretty face get busted up. He'll be the only one who get's to bash her face in afterall. 

"Like hell I will!" Isane replies in response.

Kamino shunshins in front of Misuto, "Gentle Fist Style!" he exclaims. Kamino sends his chakra thoughout his body, especially into his palms, increasing his speed. 

Misuto snorts derisively at what he thinks is the very effeminate fighting pose of the Hyuuga, "Heh more like Gentle Bitch Style!" 

*BLAM!*

Kamino spins around Misuto with graceful fluidity of motion and executes a palm thrust at Misuto left shoulder, quick and precise. Misuto snarls in pain, feeling as if hot needles are being stabbed into his skin, and his shoulder suddenly goes numb. 

"Okay that's not bad...but you're still a bitch!" Misuto says with a smirk. He wishes he had bought Tina with him but then that would make things too easy. 

Kamino laughs as he peers through Misuto with his right Byajugan eye. The chakra point in the Genin's left shoulder is now severed. he quickly moves in for another strike but then Isane appears to the right of Kamino and thrusts a Kunai at his neck. 

"Hey I told you to keep out of this!" Misuto shouts at her. He sniffs the air however and laughs. "Oh..."

Kamino grins in response, not even looking at Isane's attacks but easily spinning around her and palm thrusting her in the back, a killing stroke. 

"Die Mist scum!" 

Isane mother's still bound to a chair, screams in horror for her daughter...but then Isane's body fizzles into a thin vapor of mist. Kamino purses his lips in annoyance. he would've seen through it if he weren't so seriously wounded. 

"Let's get some fresh air!" Misuto growls as he tackles Kamino through the broken dining room window and out onto the grass. 

The real Isane appears behind her mother and unbinds the rope chords behind her ankles and wrists. The woman looks in dreadful shape, and blood seeps out of a gash on her forehead. 

"Mom who is this guy?" Isane asks her. 

Isane's mother looks up at her daughter with a weary expression. The woman used to be a beautiful lady of royalty, but now she's just a servant and a shell of her former self. 

"I'll explain later...just make sure that Hoshigake brute doesn't mutilate the Hyuuga's eye!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2010)

With Shou-

?Pfff? Chuunin exams huh?? He had heard some people in town talking about it. ?Who the fuck cares, I?m going to be the one going home with the title anyway.? He grinned; His dream was to become a Jounin and be able to leave the village when he felt like it and not be labeled a traitor. There was no need to have the entire mist village as his enemy, use their resources and extort them in order to accomplish your goal. He didn?t care about a village like the mist, or any other village. He only cared about his brother he lost. 

?I?ll find you.? He thought to himself. ?I won?t accept that you died!? He clenched his fist. ?But I?ve got to get stronger? I?ve got to get more powerful? Shou leaned down; there was a stretch of forest in front of him. ?I?ll show them all, I?ll go on the training session of my life and I?ll break down ever barrier in my path! I WON?T LOSE TO THE LIKES OF MISUTO!? He grits his teeth and bolted from his position. ?I?ll show them all.?  Shou drew his blade and a few bombs. ?I?ll become the fastest swordsman.? 

  He throws the bomb high into a tree, his intent to shake loose the leaves and slash at them. His plan works a little too well, hundreds of leaves begin to fall. ?I forgot how big these damned trees were..? he sweatdropped and slashed. ?I?ll do twenty bare handed punches into a tree for each leaf I miss!? He grumbled and slashes wildly; he could see all the leaves he missed. Leaping into the air be spins wildly and slashes at the same time.

  More and more so, the leaves hit the ground in halves and wholes. ?Two hundred hits!? he grumbled. ?Three hundred! FOUR HUNDRED! ? He shouts again, landing and slashing as quickly as he can. The leaves have thinned and his accuracy had improved, however, one loan leaf remained, gently floating down into his line of sight. ?I won?t lose.? Shou slashes and cuts the leaf in half. ?I will never lose again!? He grumbled, He?d missed forty leaves, eight hundred bare handed punches into the tree bark. ?I?ll show them all.? He clenched his fist and walked over to a tree. ?JUST WATCH!!!? With a strong thrust he punched the bark. ?I?ll become, The ultimate!? BOOM! Another punch.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 7, 2010)

*River Bank; Outside Fire Country*

_"It feels peaceful, just to listen the water moving. One of the amazing thing is how the river ended in in the ocean. This is the first time I've ever been this close to a river, but I always wonder how you can see the different between which one is the river and which one is the ocean. The ocean water is blue and the river is sort of brown." _

A raven haired boy sat by a small river. An ideal place for him as it felt serene and while the river gave off a gentle aura._"I read that sometimes when it rains a lot the river over flow and you have to be careful, you have to keep away. It's a tremendous force and power and sometimes is so strong that when the river reach the ocean, the ocean rejected. The river sound very peaceful but be careful is easy to get drown in the river that in the ocean."_

The boy speaks to himself as he stared into the calm flowing water of the river. "Master Ko we must get moving if we're to make it to the monks temple by night time." A brown haird man spoke coming from out the forest. A large scar was present running from the bridge of his nose to the bottom right of his cheek. "I understand Kuro, then if you would be so kind to lead the way, let us make haste."

"Aya is just ahead, she went to make sure the path was safe" The guard said as he gave a respectful bow and began lead the way to the monks temple. _"Don't worry Lady Raikage we'll make sure he stays safe."_


----------



## Sumon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Shinomori ? Missing nin ? Suna*

Village of Wind guards looked at duo suspiciously. They didn?t get any news of coming guests. But they didn?t prevent them from coming to their village either. Shinomori looked around with amazement. Wall which was border between village and desert was just huge. When duo walked through it, that place looked like created for assassination. As soon as duo went through the huge wall and officially was in the Suna, sand got in Shinomori?s hair. And then Shinomori stagnated of the view which he saw. Every single building of the village was made of Sand, or it looked so. Boy started thinking of how it keeps still in such a windy place. ?Ya in for some contact shoppin, mate? This is a ninja village, draw your butter knife and we're dead.? ?I ain?t going to walk with you threw shops looking for flowers and candy. I?ll be there and try to make a red butter out of the red liquid.? Shinomori said to his teammate as he pointed his finger to the place and started heading there. 

Everywhere around him wasn?t even a single child, only guards. It looked that Suna was in war. But that was better for him, because no-one would interrupt his training. He went where he intended to. It was recess as the boy thought. Shinomori bit his finger so he would get his own blood, performed hand seals and touched the ground. A small cloud of smoke appeared and after it disappeared you could see a fish/human hybrid, it was a murloc. ?Yo, have what I asked for?? Small murloc spitted scrool, which contained jutsu and said ?As you asked? ?Next time brush your teeth, it stinks.? ?Next time I will eat you.? ?Don?t shout so loudly? ?When I will bite off your ears you won?t hear anything? ?Ye, ye.? That was a conversation between a boy and the murloc. Shinomori took that scrool, opened and started reading ?In order to learn this jutsu, you must have a big chakra control level. It?s not an academy jutsu, see ya.? Murloc said and disappeared. So Shinomori started learning new jutsu while his partner was doing personal stuff. First he read all the scrool and then he started mediating.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 7, 2010)

*Seven; Steel Earth Prison ; Iwagakure*

Taron began to stir, The cold hard ground beneath him less then comforable his eyes adjusting to bright light that shined down on him. The walls were dirty with graphitti written in feces coating the room, Next to him a bed made completly made of stone laid there for him.

Above him sat seven, His room mate. His rag doll appearences less then more as he hung his hands above taron's face, The strings dangling back forth like a grand father clocks pendulum. "Hey Kid hows the view" Seven said as he hocked a huge wad of spit at Taron who managed to avoid it.

The sticky green phlem splatting on the floor spread all about. Taron watched on as the boy coiled the hands up towards his arms, Reattaching themselves thanks to the threads that inhabited sevens body. "So what ya in for kid? Arsonists? Rape? Battery?" Seven asked as he came down towards Taron's direction.

His arms and legs splitting from his body from time to time only to be reattached. Tossing his dismembered arm towards taron he wrapped it around his shoulder bringing him in close. "Come on you can tell me, I wont bite" Seven said unhinging his jaw showing off his black tar like teeth.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 7, 2010)

Zero looked around the scarred battlefield  izuna was out of the barrier, and he had his sharingan equipped, ?ah congrats!? he was blinded by the sun shifting, it was probably a genjutsum, he snapped and got low on his knees to try and see under the brightened sun. He saw a manwith metal tonfas in his hands. _?OMG those my tonfas from konoha, damn security detail.?_ He mumbled to himself, as he flipped backward with a genjutsu release to stop himself from getting hit, but he was too fast.

He took a blow to the stomach and flew backward into the sand, ?keh, keh.? He rolled over in pain to evade as the beast wielded the tonfa backward to increase his range. ?bam- the tonfas hit the ground hard leaving sand in the air. The moron polled out the spike crowns and used them as extra range to his tonfa swings, *?that?s not how you use them!?* he rushed forward as he was supprised but still he swung the tonfas around turning them into a lethal spin. ?keh I.. can?t, *get PAST!?* 

He wanted the tonfas so bad and he was just using them as a shield, he was just, so, MAD. His cool demeanor boiled over into a violent rage as he leapt over the spinning death, as he raised his hand they were slow, he could read right through them and he pulled out a kunai and stopped the spin in its tracks with a hit of the crowns. He toppled the man as he dropped the tonfas for a punch in the throat, zero stabbed into his chest multiple times, trying to stop him he grabbed his arm to no avail as he reached back and beat his face in with the tonfa, after two hits izuna pulled him back as the bloody faced man could only try crawling away in weakness.

*?Holy shit dude,* we won. Calm.? Zero collapsed on the ground with his head between his legs agonizing in pain, he brought his body up to look around with the cart in tack the field was littered with bodies. They looked over to zeke whom was drawing out a fight with 3 guys at once,?AH, YOU GUYS 'R FINISHED!? Zeke ducked under a swift roundhouse kick to do a groin punch and he quickly lifted his leg to front kick in second man?s groin. The third covered their precious jewels and back away just before zeke turned to uppercut him. As the final guy flew backward and flipped onto his stomach zeke walked over.

Zero watch the fight as the pathetic man was doubled over and laughed, but izuna just walked over with a contemptuous smirk on his face as he muttered, ?tsk show off.? Zeke looked up at the sky and descended upon the boys into which he sees their sharingan eyes, ?well I?m glad they gave us such talented ninjas.? The four ninja gathered and izuna spoke up, I got the cart over there, ?I said the village shouldn?t buy from small medical supply dealers.? Zero piped up,?ha, what irony we got beat up for medical supplies.? With a little chuckle he retorted, ?heh, you mean you guys got beat up.? They both frowned instantaneously as they all walked back to the cart. *?BWAHAHA, you?re going to have a lot of pushing too do!?*


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 7, 2010)

*The Uchiha District Destruction Part 1*

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District; Konohagakure*

"RUN!" Of the Uchiha's called out the buildings blazed with burning red flames that threaten to destroy everything in sight. The district was in panic as they ran all across, Parents trying to save their children and the men trying to put out the flames. Ryoumo's servants where nowhere to be found as she ran around trying to find her brother.

Rank didnt matter at this point, Many uchihas were trying to save their own skin as the flames began to grow uncontrollable. "HITOSHI!" Ryoumo called out not recieving any sort of response. "Where are you?" She thought as she looked around. "AIM FIRE!" One of the Fire Fighter Uchihas called out as his platoon fired a Suiton at a nearby building. 

The Night sky made it even more difficult to see, Running around Ryoumo continued looking for her brother. "HITOSHI!" She called out but no answer, her long kimono flowing in the wind as the sparks of flames could be heard. There taunting crackles adding to the chaotic atmosphere. 

"MOMMY!!!" A Small Uchiha child called out, Rubbing his tear filled eyes he looked around for his mother who had vanished within the flames of his house. Toppling over the burning structure threaten to crush him to death. Quickly running towards him Ryoumo got him to safety at the last moment as the structure burned away.

The child unconcious, A Fire fighter approached and Ryoumo handed him the child. Ignoring his advice to leave the district she headed back to her own house. "HITOSHI!" She thought in her mind frantically, Activating her Sharingan in order to see better.

Lightning broke through the night as the rumbling clouds could be heard, Small water droplets began to fall down towards konohagakure. "HITOSHI!" She thought again as she quickly cut another corner getting closer. Finally her little brothers voice broke through "RYOUMO!!!!" Following his voice she ended back to their home.

His body laying on the floor, The lower half of his body crushed by a fallen pillar. Tugging at his arms Ryoumo tried to free him, "Come on we'll get you out of here" She said trying to free her brother. Though she didnt say anything she could see the Chakra Circulation stopping at his midsection, His legs completly crushed. 

Hitoshi muttered something inelligible "Be quiet, Youll be fine" Ryoumo said trying to fight back the tears. The pillar was too heavy and she was unable to set him free. Digging her fingers deeper they bled as the harsh wood carved at her skin. "COME ON JUST HANG ON!" She roared out as she used all her might though the pillar didn't budge a bit.

"Ryoumo" a voice broke through the darkness stopping her in her tracks. "RUN!!!!" Hitoshi finally got out as a silhoutte appeared behind him. The Blazing Sharingan that broke through the flooding darkness. Ryoumo shook in fear as lightning bolt roared, The flash revealing a Blood covered Rasetsu. "It's time" Rasetsu said with an errie coldness in his voice.

"D-Dad" Ryoumo thought as her body went limp from fear. His tomoe turning to a black pool of hate as it combined together. Blood began to stream down his eye. "It's time, TIME I REGAINED MY LIGHT!" Rasetsu called out as he aimed his magenkyo at Ryoumo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2010)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma trains in the practice field, attempting to channel his Lightning chakra into the palms of his hands. Unlike some other fortunate Genin, he doesn't have a parent to teach pass on any jutsu, or a super powerful Sage mentor to train him. All he has are his wits and his ingenuity to see him through, and that's always been good enough for him. With a father still in a coma, he only has one person to rely on, himself. 

Off to the side a group of teenage girls, or the stalkers as he refers to them, watch him, whispering to themselves and giggling. 

"I wonder what his face looks like beneath that mask?" one of the whispers. 

"I bet he's even more handsome without it..." another giggles. 

Kazuma however pays them no mind, and that's partly why the girls hound him even more. Apparently they like the quiet and mysterious type. Concentrate, Kazuma tells himself as he focuses his electrical chakra into the palms of his hands. Suddenly tiny blue arcs of electricity begin to sizzle and spark over his palms, and a glowing blue orb of electrical potential, about the size of a softball, materializes out of thin air. 

"OOOOOH!" the girls all exclaims in awe. 

Kazuma can't help but smirk at their reaction, however that momentary lapse in concentration is all that it takes for the electrical energy in the palms of his hands to overload and explode in his face. 

*BABOOM!*

Kazuma is blinded by the bright explosion of light, and lands on his rear end. "Dammit..." he mutters under his breath, berating himself inwardly for his lack of discipline. he even burnt the palms of his hands. The girls, his ever loyal followers, run towards him in concern, but then suddenly a bright blue ball of electricity, just like the one Kazuma made only brighter and bigger, flies past Kazuma's head and its the target board, ten meters away. The board explodes into dozens of splinters from the force of the impact. Kazuma quickly turns his head around and the girls quickly brake to a halt. 

"Who?" 

Behind Kazuma stands a boy about his age. The boy's eyes flare bright red with the Sharingan. He looks down at Kazuma with an arrogant smirk, "And that's how it's done my friend!" he says with a chuckle, "But then I again I mastered that jutsu when I was _ten_. I've already moved on to Chidori!" 

"You know Chidori?" Kazuma asks the boy in wide eyed surprise. He himself had wanted to learn the technique, but his farther forbade him due to its inherent weakness. _You'd need a Sharingan to make it work_, his father had said.

"Yup," the boy replies matter of factly, in a slightly bored tone voice, as if it's just a routine matter for him. Kazuma also notices that the boy only has two tomoe in each eye however. 

The girls, who only a second ago were fawning over Kazuma quickly turn their attention onto the Uchiha boy. Kazuma's face turns bright red with embarrassment, and for some reason he feels like yesterdays news as the girls crowd around the Uchiha. 

"Hey what's your name?" Kazuma asks the Uchiha boy as he stands up and recovers what little shred of dignity he has left. 

The boy smirks at Kazuma in that same arrogant way again, "Name's Kaion!" he says with a bright white smile. Kazuma can almost swear that the boy's even teeth sparkle. 

The Uchiha boy walks off followed by Kazuma's ex stalkers, leaving Kazuma to stare blankly at them, but he'll definitely remember the boy's name however...Kaion.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 7, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Seven; Steel Earth Prison ; Iwagakure*
> 
> Taron began to stir, The cold hard ground beneath him less then comforable his eyes adjusting to bright light that shined down on him. The walls were dirty with graphitti written in feces coating the room, Next to him a bed made completly made of stone laid there for him.
> 
> ...



Taron raised an eyebrow at the appearance of the boy as he slightly moved his head to avoid the spit that had been sent down at him. As he got to his feet, he took notice as to the green tinge in phlem; which made his mouth twitch upwards with contempt and disgust.

"So what ya in for kid? Arsonists? Rape? Battery?" Taron stared at the guy for a second before turning away to look at the disgusting state of the place. He actually liked the graphitti that lined the walls and such; the medium used didn't bother him.

"Come on you can tell me, I wont bite" 

Taron turned his attention back to the ragdoll like boy as his lip's raised in a cruel smile. "*Missing nin from Konoha, took on 4 Jounin; 2 of which were registered as elite ones, and got away without a scratch. Destroyed an orphanage in Cloud Country and grinned at the camera as I threw a kid covered in explosive tags into a room filled with fifty or more other kids; the ones that escaped I captured and threw them back into the fire and watched them burn. Then I had a clone almost kill a couple of Cloud Chunin. And generally the deaths of hundreds of people through out the elemental countries; mostly farmers from Oto though.*" 

Taron finished his tale when there was a sounding boom from above them. Taron stepped out of the way of the fallen debris as the two stared upwards. Taron looked down at Seven's curious face with an insane grin on his face. "*Add a couple of this jail's guards to the list then.*"


----------



## migukuni (Feb 8, 2010)

*Akihiko and George Sanada*

*Akihiko Sanada​*Akihiko grudgingly rubbed his eyes as morning light filtered through the lavish curtains that covered his wide windows. He squinted slightly to look at the calendar that was propped up beside him in the night table. He groaned and rolled over, there was no mission today but he remembered Tasuki saying something about his brother George coming home to the Akihiko Main Mansion. He growled slightly as he rolled over and went back to sleeping.

Half hour later...
"BWAAAH!!!" Akihiko yelled out as a loud knocking was heard on his door and followed by a loud voice calling out his name. "what the heck is wrong with you, shut up Tasuki"

*"well if you stand up and dress yourself and come out here to at least say hi to your twin brother, I wouldn't be such an ass to knock on your door."* Tasuki said.

"shut up fine, I'll be going down in a while." Akihiko said as he rolled over and pulled a pillow on top of his head, to at least muffle the sounds of anyone thinking of knocking the door.

Half hour later again...
Uwaah! What the fuck are you doing!" Akihiko screeched out as he kicked Tasuki on the face. Tasuki was holding the pillow on one hand and on the other was the blanket that Akihiko was snuggling on. The kick hit Tasuki square on the face making him fall in the floor on his butt. Akihiko stood up and kicked Tasuki for good measure.

*"Akihiko-sama, that blue boxers of yours really look good on you... And when you kick me I saw something..."* Tasuki said with blood running down his nose. Akihiko blushed and covered himself with the blanket, he was only wearing his boxers when he sleep most of the time. He continued on kicking Tasuki out of the room. "and stay out of my room you pervert!" Akihiko's blush subsided as he put back the blanket and went to his wardrobe, choosing a white button down polo and blue jeans that hugged his slim body and pulled on a pair of red sneakers and lastly wore a red over shirt. He didn't have a mission today so wearing normal clothing is a nice welcome. He started to leave the room but not before stocking and strapping the small summoning scrolls on his back, he was just making sure that he was in full gear if ever something came up.

*George Sanada​*George strolled with Ren towards the Sanada Mountains. It has been a long time since he went home, roughly 7 years and even though he didn't want to say it, he did miss his home. His uncle Ren's scowl was still plastered on his face when they got nearer. Uncle Ren and his mother Jun were close when they were young but as time passed it seems they grew farther from each other but he could tell that his uncle Ren still cared, since when he found out about the scroll being taken he decided to go back to the Sanada Mansion without second thoughts.

George pulled his hat up a little bit so that he could look up, as they stopped in front of the Hidden Sanada Village in the mountains of Iwagakure, George silently followed his uncle without a word, smirking slightly as he saw his twin brother in front of them to welcome them. His twin brother Akihiko scowled at his smiling face.

*What could these twins be thinking when they finally meet after 7 years*


----------



## Sumon (Feb 8, 2010)

*Toshiro - Kusagakure*

Everyone was trying so hard to complete a mission which was important for the village. Boy felt a pain in his heart. He couldn?t help anybody to fight. He only sat on the branch and watched everything. Toshiro only asked himself why he can?t act normally when an enemy appears. His squad looked at the boy like he was a trash, and not without a reason. All he did was looking around with eyes full of fear. Boy didn?t help his squad at all. Two shurikens got to his leg from the fight which was next to him. He felt an enormous pain, a pain which he was scared of all the time. He got them out bit on the bullet, performed hand seals and on his hands appeared green light. He put those hands on the wound and blood stopped leaking out of it.

Toshiro wanted to do something about his fear, so decided to take a risk and ask Zeke how to fight without fearing to be hurt. He couldn?t stand anymore those eyes, which was looking to him with full of contempt. He wanted to do something by himself. It was enough for him to be behind someone?s back and pretend to be a useful ninja. But sensei was busy now, so boy decided to follow him closely and talk when he will be alone. He didn?t want to strangers hear it.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 8, 2010)

*The middle of fucking nowhere ocean/Sue…*

For a moment the pirate stood still.  The wind ruffled his hair as the blank expression on his face turned to horror.  “You mean that…bird is your father?”  He still looked at the giant of a man with the gull on his shoulder.  No answer was forthcoming only the smug smile on his face.  “So your mom fucked a bird?!”  Sue began to pace as he computed what he learned.

“How is that even remotely possible?”  Sue rubbed his chin as he paced in front of Sakura.  “Sakura.  Tell me how this is possible?  How could a bird screw a woman?”  He stopped in front of her and let his eyes roam down her body then back up.  Sue’s eyes lingered for a moment at the ‘V’ that joins her legs to her hips and smiled slightly.  “I can see the appeal…”  He shook his head then and started pacing once more.  “But how could a bird do it?!”  He glared at the beast of a man and shivered before continuing on.  “Sakura I demand an answer!”  Sue stopped in front of her and placed his hands on his hips and waited.  

“ENOUGH!”  The big man roared.  “I crush you now!”  He began to rush forward at the pair.

“I’m not ready yet!”  Sue whirled around and screamed at the man, still trying to understand how he was fathered by a bird.  Zangief did not break his run, only continued to charge forward like a bull.  “I said stop!”  And with that Sue put his hand to his mouth and blasted out a massive wind.  

It caused Zangief to fly backward and bounce a few times on the turtle’s back before sliding off into the water as the blood began to ooze from his wounds.



*Kusa…*

The arrogance of the Uchiha made Zeke laugh but Hanai couldn’t let the disrespect hang.  “How dare you speak to Zeke-sama that way!  If you hadn’t rushed away from your squad like some know-it-all brat you wouldn’t have been in that situation!”  Hanai’s voice echoed through the trees, scaring up the birds that weren’t bothered by the fight.

“Hanai-san…”  Zeke began as he put an arm around the other boys shoulders.  Even with the fighting Zeke had sensed his fear and understood.  

“He shouldn’t be piping off to his betters-”  Hanai began but was cut short as the ugliest, freakish looking creature bounded out of the forest snapping and snarling.  “What the hell is that?!”  

Zeke’s eyes widened in surprise but he began to laugh as he heard the voice behind the creature.  “B-bruno!  D-don’t run off!”  The girl blasted out of the woods flanked by two more larger versions of the first one.  “Z-zeke-sensei!  Han-nai-sensei!  B-bruno s-stop!”  Tereya yelled skidding to a stop and almost falling over the smaller skag.

“Tereya-chan!”  Kodai yelled bounding after her and colliding into the back of the large skag though it didn’t even aknowledge him as it watched warily of the new people.

“I do believe we are home Koroshi-chan.”  Kanko said with a laugh as he approached the group.  “I see you are training?”

“Yes sir!”  Hanai said bowing deeply to Kanko and falling to his knees before Koroshi.  “Koroshi-chan!  You have come home!”

“Down boy…”  Zeke said with a laugh to Hanai then bowed to Kanko and Koroshi.  “Welcome home leader-sama…”  

“It’s great to be here.”  Kanko stretched as Tereya and Kodai righted themselves with Lul’s help Rabbit squeaking from Kodai’s shoulder at the outrage of almost being tossed on the smelly creature.

“The Uchiha’s have arrived…”  Zeke said sweeping his arm to the pair.  

“It’s about time.”  Kanko stepped forward smiling.  “I am Kanko Daichi.  Leader of Kusagakure.”  He bowed to them then straightened waiting for their own introductions.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Ukeireru paced the city. Shinomori had left off to some unknown destination, but Ukeireru didn't mind to be alone for a while. He hoped the smallish ninja wouldn't get into a fight with the Kazekage or something, but he wasn't quiet sure of it considering that Shinomori had shown multiple times to be a complete bloodlusted psycho. "Ah whatever, it's not like I could do anything about it now anyway" Ukeireru said as he took another cigarette from his packet. He lit it up and took in his surroundings. The hidden Sand was one beautiful village. All the houses were made out of some kind of sand and were sculpted in rounded forms. Ukeireru envisioned himself climbing one of the huge towers and watching the no-doubt amazing view from up there. Reminding himself that he wasn't here for sight-seeing, and also that he shouldn't attract anymore attention then was absolutely necessary (and this was already hard, considering his newly styled, now green mohawk) he slipped into an alleyway. He wasn't planning on attracting anyone but the people he wanted to find. Wandering trough back alleys of the Sand, he couldn't help but be amazed. What was such a beautiful and powerful on the main roads, the underbelly of the city could only be described by the word atrocity. Although the looks of the buildings were still quite nice, Ukeireru didn't like the puke and blood limned street, nor the thugs roaming around, spoiling for a fight with anyone who didn't carry a skeleton on their backs. He soon found what he was looking for. A tavern that didn't look like it belonged to some shady street gang or yakuza boss. Ukeireru entered, walked to the bar and ordered himself a beer. Sipping his beer and smoking his cig, he soon felt very much at ease in this small shack called a tavern.

"No drink for the skinny one?" Ukeireru looked behind him and saw the bartender smiling brightly. Ukeireru had to admit it was funny. "Nah, he's dieting, gotta lose some fat" he replied, turning to the bartender for an easier conversation. "Mate, I'm looking for some stuff, and I'd appreciate some help" The bartender looked him in the eyes. "I knew you weren't from around here... So what's your deal?" Ukeireru's visage hardened as he grabbed some money from his pocket. Why the hell did everything always cost him something? He shoved the money in the man's waiting hands. "Everything about the bounty hunting bussiness in this town, as well as the criminals" He said, his face showing in no uncertain terms that if the man didn't comply and asked for more cash, he wouldn't be breathing anymore within seconds. "And also wHere I can find someone to seal my mate here in a scroll" he said, tilting his head to point out the skeleton. As the bartender remained silent, Ukeireru shot another glare. "That's a lot of information for that..." The man shut up abruptly as the point of a knife touched his throat and drew a tiny droplet of blood.  "Listen, mate, you gunna tell me now or ye'll die becuz ye were a greedy bitch" Ukeireru hissed into the man's ear. He eased back a bit, drawing the bartender's stare to the skeleton. "This friend o' mine has his own tricks, and your shop wunt survive that" Ukeireru grabbed his money back from the man's hands then removed the knife from his throat. "So I guess you wanned to tell me sumthing?" he said, a devious smile on his face. 

All the color had escaped from the bartender's face, and his fear was obvious. "Yes, good s..sir..." finally he starts to wag his tongue, Ukeireru thought "Bounty hunters... yes, we have some very powerful ones in our village" the man actually phrased this sentence like a threat, but Ukeireru decided to let it slip. "So..." the man quickly continued. "They're called the Hikensebai, and they practically rule the bounty hunting business down here, although I wish they would sometimes look after the smaller bountied criminals as well" An idea sparked in Ukeireru's head. "Give me this town's bingo book, mate, you gutta have un" The bartender bended over and took a paper booklet from somewhere beneath the bar. He handed it to Ukeireru. The paper was filled with small photos and text, and some low money amounts were scribbled under each photo. Ukeireru knew that higher price could be found further in the booklet, but he didn't want higher prices. "Now get me a scroll sealer and I'll leave you alone fer now" he said to the still terrified man that was watching him read the bingo book with wide eyes. "You're a bounty hunter?" he asked. "When I feel like it, yes, I am" Ukeireru casually replied as he fixed his eyes back on the man. "Scroll sealer?" he asked, looking the man in the eyes again. "Second street left, there's someone who does that for a living" the man replied quickly. With the gaze his fear had returned. Ukeireru casually stood up. "That's all for now then, please hand me over all your money and don't ever speak to anyone about this encounter or you'll die here" Ukeireru looked in the man's eyes as he continued "I know you're involved with some kind of criminal shit so that you can't rely on authority to save your ass in this" Ukeireru was making it up on the spot, but as he saw the man's face white out even more, he knew his observation was on the spot. "So what's it gonna be?" Ukeireru spread his devilish grin again "Die or pay?" less then a minute later, Ukeireru was on the street again. On the street again, but with his pockets full of money and valuable information.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 8, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

?He blames me for leaving squad behind and looking for lost supplies? If not me, then our mission wouldn?t be completed till tomorrow, he should thank me.? Izuna thought and was ready to get in the fight words. But all of his arrogance and rudeness disappeared as he heard a silken voice coming out of the left side. He was in fascination by the girl, who said those words. Her eyes looked so deep. Izuna looked at them and couldn?t pull back his eyes. And then he saw one boy, who had long dreads, but not as long as Izuna?s pony-tail. Izuna found out newcomers names. Girl?s name was Tereya. ?What a beautiful name? Izuna started thinking. And her friend?s name was Kodai. Firstly Izuna thought that Kodai was Tereya?s boyfriend, so he started looking at Kodai as a rival. He also started praising a girl while making fun out of the guy in his mind. But then he saw two more new faces. One of them was a man. From his age, outfit and actions it looked that he is squad sensei. And other new face was another girl with blond hair. Izuna wanted to look in her eyes, but it was difficult for him because her hair fell on her eyes. He almost saw them, but turned his head to the other side when he saw that the girl looked at him. His cheeks became rosy and he started joking in his mind while being stunned by beauty of two girls: ?Is every single girl in Kusa is that nice as they are?? But all of his navel-gazing broke as he heard a man talking to him: ?I am Kanko Daichi. Leader of Kusagakure.? At last Izuna had a chance to talk with Kusagakure?s village. But he couldn?t talk as he usually did because of the emotions which overwhelmed him so fast: ?It?s a huge honor to be able to talk with you? Izuna said as he bowed before Kanko. ?I am Izuna Uchiha and I am looking forward to being proud member of your village.? Izuna said stammering and looked at girls reactions with the tail of one?s eyes. He also wondered of how awesome would be to be able read other?s minds and find out what they think of him.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kikyo Hasagi*

Drawing her Sword, The "New Divine" Kikyo cuts cleanly through a tree. The shifting winds and sonic boom of the slash whipping back at Kikyo doing an equal amount of damage. The sword's power still proving to be quiet the obstacle for her to control. She had recieved a Chunin Exam Invitation but decided to turn it down.

She felt like she wasn't ready and needed to get stronger, Quickly grabbing its sheathe again she prepared for the next strike.Suddendly a bright orange glow caught her eye, Looking towards it Kikyo could see that it was somewhere within the Uchiha District. "A Fire?" Kikyo thought, Her Mind eyes of Kagura allowing her to sense that a huge chakra source was there. "What should I do?" She thought, after all her teammate Ryoumo was there.​
*Sakura; Middle of Fucksville*

For a moment the pirate stood still. The wind ruffled his hair as the blank expression on his face turned to horror. ?You mean that?bird is your father?? He still looked at the giant of a man with the gull on his shoulder. No answer was forthcoming only the smug smile on his face. ?So your mom fucked a bird?!? Sue began to pace as he computed what he learned.

?How is that even remotely possible?? Sue rubbed his chin as he paced in front of Sakura. ?Sakura. Tell me how this is possible? How could a bird screw a woman?? He stopped in front of her and let his eyes roam down her body then back up. "I dont know?!" Sakura called out surprised by the question, She her self was confused about the subject but more so the topic rather then the actual act. Despite being in her early twenties Sakura was still a virgin.

Devoting her life to fighting she is completly oblivious to all sexual aspects of life. She struggled to get an answer. Sue?s eyes lingered for a moment at the ?V? that joins her legs to her hips and smiled slightly. ?I can see the appeal?? He shook his head then and started pacing once more. ?But how could a bird do it?!? He glared at the beast of a man and shivered before continuing on. ?Sakura I demand an answer!? Sue stopped in front of her and placed his hands on his hips and waited.

"Um...Um" Sakura shook not finding an answer. Taking out a piece of paper she drew a crude bird, its wings somewhere located around its feet showed her inability to correctly draw anatomy. She had a pet bird before and was trying to remember if there was anything she could use to unlock the mystery. "CAPTAIN!" She called out believing to have the answer, Turning towards her sue looked on.

"I don't know" She said with a cheerful smile on her face giving them a look of wanting to facepalm. ?ENOUGH!? The big man roared. ?I crush you now!? He began to rush forward at the pair. ?I?m not ready yet!? Sue whirled around and screamed at the man, still trying to understand how he was fathered by a bird. Zangief did not break his run, only continued to charge forward like a bull. ?I said stop!? And with that Sue put his hand to his mouth and blasted out a massive wind. 

It caused Zangief to fly backward and bounce a few times on the turtle?s back before sliding off into the water as the blood began to ooze from his wounds. Getting back up to his feet his father broke the silence. "His mother was a beautiful whale" The Bird said. "HE CAN TALK!" Sakura said mezmorized by the bird. However the revalation of Zangeifs mom being a whale only added to the mystery of his birth.

Before anything more could be added a mysterious ship could be seen in the fog, A Pirate like ship holding what appeared to be Ninja Bunnies. "Zangief we have come for your head" A Black bunny said holding about four swords in his massive bunny paw. "YOU AND YOUR CREW MATES WILL DIE!" He ordered as a hail of Ninja bunnies came down on them mistaking Sue and Sakura to be part of them.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 8, 2010)

kusagakure residence:

Izuna quickly introduced himself, but then zero smirked in his head, _?I can haz a plan, I might as well share my epicness with everyone, that chick will fall into my arms? whatever.?_ He retorted to the crowd as if he was talking to a single person, ?Oh how sincerely I thank you, now if I may introduce my epic self.? He quickly turned his back to the audience? ?I, AM, da pimpest, the smexy, the epic, the outrageous and devious. The visual, the inspiration, that made ladies sing the blues, I am the spark that makes your idea bright the same spark that lights the dark so that you can know your left from your right. Uchiha, ZERO destroyer of injustice!? Zeke lead the crowd with roaring laughter. ?haha your very amusing.? He took a bow to the villages awesome leader, ?Thank you.? Hanai almost died on the spot while the rest of the crowd was laughing at his epic introduction.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kinzey, Iwagakure*

As he walked down the sunlit street, admiring his new headband, Kinzey heard a loud crash. Looking up, he saw two figures: his old friend Tsudo from the ninja academy, and a massive figure, who seemed to be teetering on the edge between oddity and monstrosity. 

"My names Grand L Fall. Are you Tsudo?" he/it said.

Looking down at the slip of paper in his hand, he saw that Fall Sensei was to be his instructor. He ran over and said "Tsudo, you're going to be on my team? Great! Turning to Fall Sensei, he added"it will be an honor to be instructed by someone as...imposing as you, sir". Glancing around, he saw that it was only the three of them. Where was their fourth squad-mate?

Meanwhile, too deep to be noticed by Kinzey, a creature stirred. You call this strong? it rumbled. I could squash him like a bug. I could crush his bones and incinerate  his flesh. But I wont. Yet....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 8, 2010)

*Kusa...*

Koroshi looks at the group, as then Hanai sprints over, practically drooling all over himself.  She chuckles a bit, “Good to be home, and nice to see you…but can you give me a bit of space?” she says, stepping back, and handing him his glasses that fell off when he fell to his knees.

“Koroshi-sensei is very kind.” Lul says to herself, tucking her hair behind her ear, exposing her light blue eye, a common thing to see when she is nervous, and shy.  The young kunoichi smiles shyly, hiding behind Kanko.  Her hair falls onto her face once more as a snow white hawk with a single black feather  upon it’s head lands on Koroshi’s shoulder.

“Hello there Furai…” Koroshi says as the bird shakes it’s butt then points at the two uchiha like a dog, “Well I’ll be.”  Koroshi says, with a laugh, “Can’t believe they chose me though…” 

“I, AM, da pimpest, the smexy, the epic, the outrageous and devious. The visual, the inspiration, that made ladies sing the blues, I am the spark that makes your idea bright the same spark that lights the dark so that you can know your left from your right. Uchiha, ZERO destroyer of injustice!” 

Lul rolls her eyes at that, _‘Great, a couple of idiotic, arrogant Uchihas are now in Kusa.’ _she thinks, fiddling with the blade of the chain whip she got from Koroshi inside her sleeve, the only one other than Hanai that wasn‘t laughing.

“Nice to meet you, Uchiha Izuna, Uchiha Zero.  I am your new sensei, Koroshi.” Koroshi says with a bow to the pair of genin.  Lul gives off a sound that seems like a hiss.
_____________
*By the Boat with Inka and Yuki...*

The scrap between  Inka and Yuki ends with the pair laying on the ground, covered in bruises, scratches and bite marks, also panting.

“Get…off…of…me…”Inka pants, shoving the tall, lanky kunoichi off of her.

“Don’t test me chicky.” Yuki replies, snarling at the girl.

“You’ve fucking pissed me off.” Inka growls, standing, as the pair go into a stand-off.  The air around the pair begins to feel extremely heavy, almost suffocating as the girls stare-off.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 9, 2010)

*Shinomori - Missing nin - Suna*

Passed 5minutes since Shinomori was mediating. It seemed that no-one will make his eyes open, but not for long. ?Shinomori!? He heard and opened his eyes instantly. No-one was near him, but he was sure that he heard someone calling him. Boy picked up his katana by the handle from the ground and started looking around the area in which he was training. He didn?t find anything but strange feeling was saying to him that someone follows him. Boy didn?t give a crap to his inside so he got back to the place where he was mediating before and wanted to try a jutsu which he was learning.

Shinomori closed his eyes and waited while whispering to himself: ?Concentrate, don?t think about anything except this jutsu. Tiger, horse, boar, sheep, rat, snake. Hari Jizo!? His hair only grew up by 10centimetres. It had to grow all over his body and become spiked. Kid thought that he did a mistake in performing hand seals, so he took a look to the scrool. Hand signs were good, the only thing what was bad was his chakra control. He needed a lot more training than he thought, so he didn?t wait any longer and decided to train really hard.

Shinomori saw a huge wall behind him and couldn?t help himself not to walk on it. Boy concentrated. He tried to put as much chakra as he could on his feet. You could see it with the naked eye if you would be near him. He still had his katana in his hand, maybe he forgot to drop it. Kid ran in to the wall and started running upwardly on it. And when he was about to reach a middle of the wall, he was at his limit. Shinomori lost his balance and started falling. He drew his katana and sheathed it into the wall. Then while holding handle of the katana and rocking he jumped on his katana. Boy didn?t think that his katana is capable of holding him. But it was hard for him to keep his balance, so he fell down on the ground on his feet. Everything looked fine except his weapon. He didn?t have katana in his hands, because he was unable to get it back from the wall.

So now his training had a point. He ought to get back his katana, because without it, he would become very weak. Two times in a row he failed to reach his katana. It seemed that he was already worn out. But he didn?t give up. On the third try he reached his weapon and got by the handle of it. He was trying so hard to pull it off. His skin became red and he almost farted. Then boy overdid in his pulling and lost balance once again and fell down on the ground. Shinomori respired and tried to reach it again. It was a good training for him.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Though taken back by the shy girl?s hissing, he reached out to acknowledge koroshi, but quickly withdrew his hand in exchange to bow to her, ?Wow, it?s a pleasure to meet you, I?m glad I have such a beautiful teacher and you?re so young I just might have a shot.? Lul was clutching kanko?s shirt as she even more bent out about the loser uchiha. Kanko jokingly replied, ?haha I?m glad you can be a sweetheart when you want to be.? Hanai?s jaw dropped that it looked as if it were to fall off at any second. Hanai?s face was mortified with jealousy and outrage. He was shocked stiff but kanko almost psychically anticipated it and held onto hanai?s collar if he were to fall.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 9, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha; The Uchiha District Burns*

Lind silently ate the food that was in front of him instead of being the normal ass that he was. Normally he would be checking out the people that was checking him out, but it seemed that he wasn't in the mood right now. He continued his meal thinking about the team that they met in Tall Grass. Those guys were pretty good fighter and Latvia was a sexy piece of child ass, he snickered silently to himself as he finished his meal.

He looked up as a lot of people started running outside, he noticed that they were running towards the vicinity of the Uchiha District. Lind grumbled to himself as he thought it troublesome. What was happening to the Uchiha manor, he hoped that his things and everything else was safe, if not, then someone had to pay in BLOOD. He payed for his food and stood up looking at the general direction of where the people were running off to.

His eyes widened as he noticed smoke in the Uchiha District's general direction. He tightened the band in his arm and stalked towards the Uchiha district making sure that he was able to touch some nice bums along the way. He first went towards the area that he lived and thankfully it wasn't burned yet, but the main Uchiha Clan's manor was burning fast. Lind jumped up towards the low roof and started running towards his room making sure not to get burned by the flames or even getting near it. He grumbled slightly as he jumped through his window and stocked his things, he didn't really care much what would happen to the district as long as his belongings was fine, he pretty much didn't care.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 9, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusa*

?Her eyes are so beautiful, why does she hide them?? Izuna thought as Lul exposed her one eye. But all of his thoughts disappeared when he saw a snow white hawk. Boy read in a book about birds that birds such as this only exist in places where cold and snow dominates. It was very strange for him. He did a conclusion that this is some kind of enemy technique or a book was wrong. 

?I, AM, da pimpest, the smexy, the epic, the outrageous and devious. The visual, the inspiration, that made ladies sing the blues, I am the spark that makes your idea bright the same spark that lights the dark so that you can know your left from your right. Uchiha, ZERO destroyer of injustice!?

?As expected of him, he?s just being himself.? Izuna felt a shame because of what his friend had done. Boy knew that everyone will think of him the same way like about his friend. Izuna started regretting why he was sent to this village. He thought that there will be fun, but he was wrong. Everyone looked at him with cold eyes. Maybe he was guilty for it by himself. Boy didn?t respect chuunins and jounins of this village. So to avoid an eye contact he looked down.

?Nice to meet you, Uchiha Izuna, Uchiha Zero. I am your new sensei, Koroshi.? Boy looked up there was a beautiful woman with a scrool on her back. Izuna didn?t see her when two squads meet each other, because of that dreaming about girls. And that bow which she gave to him and his friend confused Izuna a little, so he waited for a minute and only then spoke. 

?Hello Ms Koroshi.? Izuna said in a tremulous voice. All of his confidence had disappeared. And when he heard a hiss, it was enough for him. He tried so hard for this village and even risked his life just to complete a mission. And all what others did was hiss him. It made him feel really bad. He was overwhelmed by the anger once again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2010)

*Konoha...*
After visiting his father in the hospital, he?s still in a coma, Kazuma decides to catch a movie at the local theater. While perusing the day?s showings, he spots a familiar face out of the corner of his eyes. Kazuma inclines his head with a look of surprise on his face. 

?Hinori?? he says aloud. 

A pretty Hyuuga girl, more like the prettiest girl in the entire village in Kazuma?s humble opinion, turns to face him. 

?Oh?hey Kazuma!? she says with a smile.  By some strange coincidence, she and Kazuma, had been placed in the same classes for every year they were in the academy, and had become fast friends. Over time his affection for her had grown to a full blown crush that had the potential to become much more, but he kept that fact to himself. He had been hoping they would also be placed on the same team together but it didn?t happen sadly.   

?I didn?t know you went to the movies,? she asks him in an amusing tone, ?You?re usually always training or reading that porn book of yours!?she adds with a laugh, but not a mocking laugh, more gentle teasing.  

Kazuma's cheeks flare bright red underneath his mask but he chuckles. ?Heh well?I just needed to get my mind off of things!? 

Hinori nods with a sympathetic face and rests both her hands over his shoulders, ?I?m sorry about your Dad. If you need to talk, or even need a shoulder to cry on?I?m here for you.?  

Kazuma feels his shoulder from her touch and he looks down at the ground uncertainly, ?Well-?

?Hey that?s my girl pal!? a voice suddenly interrupts. 

Kazuma turns around with a surprised expression as he comes face to face with that Uchiha he met the other day?Kaion. He stares at Kazuma with an annoyed face, leaving Kazuma speechless for a second. 

?Excuse me?? 

?Oh Kaion stop teasing my friend Kazuma!? Hinori tells the Uchiha boy, before punching him lightly in the shoulder. For some reason Kazuma feels a twinge in his midsection when HInori refers to him as her friend. 

A grin forms on Kaion?s face and he begins laughing, ?Aw don?t worry babe. You know I like to tease rough. Me and this guy go way back anyways,? he says while resting an arm around HInori?s shoulders?almost in a possessive manner Kazuma notes.   

?You two know each other?? she asks questioningly. 

?No not reall-?

?Yup, I showed him how to do a Lightning jutsu properly?didn?t I?? he asks Kazuma with an arrogant smirk, that same one he gave him in the park.

Kazuma shrugs, that?s not how he remembers it, ?Um-?

?C?mon babe let?s go or we?ll miss the flick!? Kaion interrupts. Hinori nods slowly, ?Yeah alright,? she says uncertainly while staring at Kazuma, as if sensing his discomfort.  

?I?d invite ya to join us pal?but you know what they say about the third wheel!?  and he quickly ushers Hinori into the theater, leaving Kazuma speechless. The way Kaion?s hand slowly drifts to the small of Hinori?s back as they enter, makes Kazuma angry for some reason, something very uncharacteristic of him.  

?Who the heck is this guy?? Kazuma wonders aloud in disbelief, and why did he pick my life to crash he adds inwardly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Kamino Hyuuga
Level 7
BODY: 175
SPIRIT: 100
MIND: 70
Speed (Body+spirit): 275
Accuracy (Body+mind): 245
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 170
vs.
Isane Orinoko
Level 6
BODY: 26
SPIRIT: 25
MIND: 95
Speed (Body+spirit): 451
Accuracy (Body+mind): 121
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 120
&
Misuto Hoshigake
Level 7
BODY: 120
SPIRIT: 93
MIND: 42
Speed (Body+spirit): 213
Accuracy (Body+mind): 162
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 135

Misuto and Kamino fly through the broken window of he dining room. Both combatants roll across the grass until Kamino gracefully kicks off the ground and snap rolls to his feet.  

"Well aren't we all fancy!" Misuto snarks at the Hyuuga, as he gets up the old fashioned way. 

Misuto stuffs both his hands into his weapons pouches and hurls a barrage of fifteen shuriken at the man with both hands, whipfast. Kamino calmly stands where he is and puts on extends both his palms outwards at the shuriken. 

His palms hum with chakra and he slaps away each kunai, pumping his arms rapidly in a blur. "Nothing but trash!" he shouts before executing a shunshin towards Misuto. 

"Fuckin' showoff!" 

*"Sword of Draining!"* Misuto exclaims, as he inhales a tremedous amount of air and then spits out a funnel of water into his hands, filled with his chakra. The water swirls around Misuto's hands and forms into a two foot long double bladed sword of water, sharp enough to cut. If he had Tina with him the blade would be much bigger and much sharper, just like little Misuto he thinks. 

Misuto swings the water blade at Kamino's neck, meaning to lop his head off. Kamino however seems to see the move coming well in advance and easily barrel rolls ijust nches over the water blade. 
*
"Hakke Kuushou!" * Kamino exclaims as he coils his right palm slightly back and violently thrusts it at Misuto from only five meters away.The Hyuuga sends his chakra flying in a concussive shockwave towards Misuto that hits the Mist Genin in the chest and blasts him backwards into the air and onto his back. 

Misuto's water blade scatter in his hands as he loses focus. "Fucker...I'm gonna get you for th-" 

Suddenly Kamino appears in a blur over Misuto and palm strikes at his face. Misuto rolls away at the last second, as the Hyuuga's palm slams into the ground where his face just was. 

Out of nowhere Isane appears in front of Kamino in a burst of speed before he can strike at Misuto again. She throws a Kunai at his head, but Kamino grins to himself. 

"Your genjutsu won't work on me again! My eye sees through it this time!" he shouts wildly as he spins around and grabs the real Isane by the throat, the real Isane who had been trying to sneak up on him. Meanwhile her genjutsu clone evaporates in a whisp of mist. 

Kamino chokeslams Isane onto the ground and applies pressure onto her windpipe. Isane's face becomes bright red and she struggles to free herself, but then Misuto shoulder tackles Kamino off of her. Kamino easily brakes to a halt several meters away from them, but clutches his bleeding midsection from the wound he incurred in his narrow escape from the Mist ANBU. 

Misuto extends his hand towards Isane but she slaps it away. "I can get up just fine!!" she snarls at him in disgust, getting to her feet. 

"Whatever you one eyed bitch!" Misuto snarks back, "But just rememebr that's twice you owe me and I aim to collect!" 

Isane stares at misuto in disgust, but as much as she's loathe to admit it, she needs him. "We need to work together!"

"Yeah you stand back and looks pretty while I beat him. After that you can give me a massage!" Misuto responds, then rushes at Kamino. 

"Fool!"


----------



## dark0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Izuna introduced himself to the crowd gathered to see the new villagers. Zero could tell that izuna was a little uneasy under the spotlight, but at first couldn?t get a handle on his swell of emotion. ?Hello Ms. koroshi.? He was starting to realize that izuna was scared, no shamed of him and his playful dumbassery. ?Though I might be a great jackass, izuna here is the ?friendly uchiha?. So hate the player, not the game.? Zero looked over a flashed him a grin and spoke softly with a devious demeanor; ?you?re welcome.? Then pushed him into the crowd so they could see what kind of person izuna really is, instead of being held under by the uchiha bias.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 10, 2010)

*The Uchiha District Destruction Pt 3*

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District; Konohagakure*

The sparks of the flames could still be seen, The sky tainted orange as Hitoshi's lifeless body laid on the floor. Ryoumo still impaled to wall began to break down, The thick steel rammed into her chest as blood trickled from the wound. Rasetsu watched as his youngest son died before him without batting an eye. Turning his attention to Ryoumo he made his way towards her.

Memories of her little brothers life began to flood her mind. He would always follow her around, Always wanting to be strong. Lifting her head up her eyes filled with tears she screamed out. "HE LOOKED UP TO YOU!" Ryoumo called out upset, Coughing out blood she tried to free herself. Just as Rasetsu went for her eyes he was kicked away.

His body bouncing all the way into a nearby burning Uchiha building. The sword that had impaled Ryoumo fell to the floor. Falling into strong familar arms she looked up seeing her sensei Sousuke. "Sou-suke" She barely got out as she lost consciouness. His back up ANBU picking up Hitoshi and Ryoumo. "Make sure they get back to the Hospital safe"

Sousuke said as the ANBU nodded and headed off, From admist the destruction Rasetsu stepped out. Wiping the blood from his lip he smirked at the jounin. "To think that such an insignificant worm would join. Why Save them?" Rasetsu asked with his demeaning smirk "They're expen-" BAM!! Finding Sousuke's fist into his mouth his words were cut short.

Falling back Rasetsu finally noticed why the increase in his speed. "So you've opened up the gates, Are you sure thats wise especially with the surgery?" Rasetsu asked picking himself up from the pile of debris. Sousuke had opened all the way up to the third gate yet it felt as it the pain would never end. Clutching his chest Sousuke looked on at the Uchiha.

"If you want to beat me" Rasetsu said closing his eyes as blood cascaded down, Opening them black flames arose. Using a burst of speed he dodged it laying a powerful right into Rasetsu's abdomen. "The Fifth gate huh" Rasetsu said, Smirking he knew he was pushing him to the limits. The black flames eating away the structure.

Sousuke grabbed at his chest as blood rushed from his mouth. Planting his feet he opened the sixth gate the rush of Chakra pushing the building flames aside as his body rushed with power. "Do you really want to die?" Rasetsu asked as Sousuke continue to exhale chakra. Rushing forth Sousuke laid a powerful right that sent Rasetsu flying through several houses.

Appearing above him he laid a powerful right that sent him crashing into the floor.

*BAM!!!*

A Massive impact crator formed as the Uchiha was pushed down. Reverting back to his normal form Sousuke tried to catch his breath as the rush of chakra burned the inside of his body which had yet to fully recover from the surgery. To his surprise he saw Rasetsu move and get up to his feet. "WHAT IS THAT?!" Sousuke thought to himself as a skeletal like object formed around Rasetsu. "This will be your last fight" Rasetsu said.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 10, 2010)

*Light - Kiri*

?This mist is so thick, I can?t see anything? Light thought as he was walking by the streets of Kiri. It was still a morning, so no wonder that there was a mist. There were some even during sunny days. Of his movement some people would think that he is sleep-walking. But he wasn?t, he was just tired. Boy had a long training session yesterday and couldn?t sleep this night. And to cap it all he was hungry. He didn?t have his breakfast because it was too troublesome for him to make one.

Light heard some birds singing on one house roof a beautiful melody, which appeased him. It could even appease the craziest person in the world. There is no such a person who would resist this relaxing melody. He had heard many songs of birds, but never heard like that. Or maybe he just forgot, because thanks to his oblivious mind he forgets many things. But all of his imagine was destroyed by his stomach, which started letting nasty sounds. It even made kid loathe. He decided to shut his stomach off by eating some food, so he started walking towards ramen shop. Boy didn?t like ramen very much, but he hadn?t other choice, his favorite sushi shop was too far from here. 

Foot by foot, nasty sound by sound of his stomach and he was near the purpose. He already felt smell coming out of the shop. It even made him close his eyes. And then BAMP he hit on a smaller boy: ?Hey, watch where you going, you can become injured.? Light warned the kid immediately.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 10, 2010)

*Agito Senju*​
Agito walked through the jungle passing by various kinds of trees and plants with a kunai still in his hand. He looked around a different areas for any threats that would come out. "The others may be whining about taking such a long trip, but I will let laziness consume me! I'll walk to hell and back!", he spoke rather loudly, clenching his fist in determination. He shadowy figure in the trees above looks down on the genin walking in its territory. The Senju becomes a little worrisome as he has the feeling that he is being watched, "my senses tell me that someone is around, maybe I'm just imagining things....no my Senju blood knows better than a small brain like mine." He holds the kunai in his hand a little tighter as he notices something big run past in the forest, "alright, that definitely wasn't a monkey like the last time.."

He stands his ground and holds up both his arms for anything that would surprise him, _maybe I should use the forest technique? No I shouldn't waste my chakra on this. There might be more up ahead._ He thinks through his head trying to figure out a way to capture what ever this is. He gets a little distracted as he continuously see something run past around, "hey, whoever you are, why don't you stop hiding? I'm not here to harm you, I just want to help get the antidote to help the people in the village nearby." There is only silence after his words, making him a little more cautious, but not fearful or impatient. After all, Agito was to disciplined to let his something like that cause him the mission.

After some time an arrow flies from the left side of the jungle, noticing this the boy leaps backwards. "I'm sorry if I offended you in anyway, but I have to help the village. It's my mission.", he stood there, prepared for if they were to try for another attack. Momentarily three arrows fly out from three different areas, _three?! so that means there are more than just one!_ Agito leaps into the air, letting the arrows smash into each other, but something weird comes out from them, "huh?" As the Genin looks at the collision, he notices that purple liquid falls down from them, _there using poison!_

Agito lands on the ground, a little more serious than hes was before, "Hey, I just wanted to get something and them I'll leave out, but trying to kill me is a little extreme don't you think?! If you all continue on like this I'll have no choice but to fight back!" Immediately after he speaks five arrows come from the north side of him. The genin can see the arrows at the corner of his eye and quickly evades to the left, dodging them completely, "I see..." The boy takes out two shuriken from his pouch and looks around for the next move, "forgive me, but I you forced me to resort to violence! It'll be your own fault for whatever happens to you next, but do not fear to much. For you'll have the privilege to see the art of a Senju clansmen!"

*Haiou Ramsaro*​


N??ps said:


> _*Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna*_
> 
> Shohi stood there, her eyes wide. Her mouth was still open, for she was just about to get Haiou's attention before he lashed out.
> With her expression fixed, She extended a hand out to Haiou.
> ...



Frightened by Shohi's menacing expression to kill, Haiou falls ever further to the ground, "Ah!" Luckly he is saved by Rojii,another genin who wasn't assigned to a team yet, who spoke Haiou's name, "ye-yes?" He was still quite terrified as he noticed the girl still glaring at him, "wimp, don't tell me your even afraid of a girl. You really are useless."  Ojin taunted the boy, but he was to afraid of Shohi to pay attention, _shes still so scary!_ Rojii talked about how only those three were the only genin left, "yea, I noticed that too.."

It was then that Rojii explained that they wanted to make a team themselves, including Haiou. A small smile appeared on the boys face as he heard someone actually wanted him. "hey, idiot. Watch out.", Ojin spok as Haiou was about to stand to his feet, but he is quickly knocked back to the ground by a hard blow to the head by Shohi. "Ouch,ouch,ouch!", the white haired by spoke, while rubbing his head that had a rather large bumb on it. Ojin pointed and laughed at his former friend that was in pain, "haha! Just what you deserve runt. On the other hand if things keep on going like this than a team is a pretty good idea!"

Haiou looked towards the ground as he heard Ojin's comment, "maybe..." Still rubbing his head, the boy looked at Rojii who told him to come along, "I suppose I don't have much of a choice..." The boy spoke in a soft tone as he stood to his feet, still showing sad eyes, but was a little happy. Ojin noticed this and simply smirked, "don't get to happy runt, remember they just want to use you." Haiou looked at the other genin that he followed, "It could be that way.....or maybe it isn't...


----------



## Chaos (Feb 10, 2010)

*Marifana Kemuri*

His mission had stopped. It had all seemed like a dream to Kemuri. A weird and frightening dream in which he'd warped trough several dimensions or something. It was all so surreal, Kemuri didn't even try to understand what the hell had happened. One moment he had been standing around in the cavern, the next one he'd been grabbed or something and the next morning he woke up in his own house in Kirikagure, the thick mist hanging around everything again and spoiling his sights of the sunrise. He didn't care much, actually he thought that the whole cave thing had been only a hallucination of some kind, a damn long hallucination, but a hallucination nonetheless. He yawned and took another look out of the window. The fog was colored green today in his eyes. Sluggishly standing up and swaying with every second, Kemuri got up and walked to his window. Suppressing the urge to jump out and let the mist current take him away, he leaned dangerously far out of the window. With a shrug, he dropped out, keeping just enough wit not to land head-first. He fell down painfully on his back, but it wasn't as bad as it used to be a few years ago. Kemuri thanked his awesome mind as he rolled off the huge pillow he had propped under his window and stood up. A group of people was looking at the boy who was quite clearly drugged and had just tumbled out of a window. ?Wut ya want people?? The boy said with a loud voice ?Cookies? Ain't gut mah noh cookies, so go stare down somun else? He lumbered shakily into the crows, pushing a few people and ended up on the other side. ?Stewpid stairers? he said, making sure the group could still hear it as he walked into a side street.

Walking and wondering why there were no polar bears on the street today -Kemuri had seen them quite clearly yesterday- a guy suddenly ran into him. ?Hey, watch where you going, you can become injured.? the guy said. Kemuri sluggishly looked up. He didn't like being berated by a guy who had just almost ran him over on foot. He wanted to say something, but he forgot, so he just impassively stared at the guy. He looked like a penguin, Kemuri decided. The huge black robe really was a penguin's wear, and the red hair could go trough for a beak with a little imagination. Ok, a lot of imagination, but Kemuri had quite enough of the stuff. ?I'm most sorry, mister Penguin? He replied, having gained respect for a non-flying bird to live this way in a ninja village. He looked up at the penguin's face. ?Marifana Kemuri, nice to...? A wide grin spread on his face when his vision wandered away from Mister penguin and to a schoolgirl with a real short skirt. Concentrating a bit, he started the imagination transfer. Thousands of images of him doing all kinds of stuff with the girl flooded from his mind into hers. He saw the girl looking around, first a bit confused, then scared, and at the last moment plain panicking. The girl started running. At the same moment, Kemuri started laughing. ?I'm surry, Mister Penguin, some peaple just haev it cummin, ye gut me? Cummin??


----------



## Sumon (Feb 10, 2010)

*Light - Kiri*

?I'm surry, Mister Penguin, some peaple just have it cummin, ye gut me? Cummin?? Light looked down at the little kid. Light was a bit surprised and confused of what that dwarf just do. He would never think that someone like that dwarf would say something to him like that. 

?Cummin, cumming, gut, gut. ENOUGH OF THAT SILLY RAP!? Light shouted at the boy so loud that even birds which were around them flew away. His mood changed dramatically. Light raised that dwarf for collar and said silently right in his face ?Listen, PAL. You have a problem with me? I don?t have time for your silly games and more important I?m not interested in hurting dwarfs.? Light said as his stomach let a funny sound. 

Light felt bad a little for his actions. He didn?t even think about fighting that kid. What he said looked funny for him too. He started regretting that he shouted on the little kid. He thought that maybe he traumatized little kid. And more importantly he could get some problems from Mizukage by hurting little kid. So he decided to settle everything with the kid by offering him delicious breakfast.  

?Hey, I?m sorry. I?m a little angry because I?m really hungry. Let?s go to the ramen shop, I?ll treat you? Light said to the little kid as he showed with his finger to follow him.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

Ukeireru exited the scroll-sealing store, a brand new scroll hanging from his belt, one containing the skeleton puppet he'd carried all the way from Konoha to Suna. He was quite happy to have the load removed from his back, and whistled a happy (as far as punk gets happy) tune while walking trough the streets. He took the bingo book out of his pocket and lazily started turning pages, looking at the faces and the prices that drew higher with every head. "Make some mess eh? Kill some baddies eh? Draw in the Hikensebai?" Ukeireru blew a low whistle as his plans seemed to collide and stick together. "Good thing I can do all at the same time" he said, looking around. He decided to pick up Shinomori first. He'd like what Ukeireru had in mind, and Ukeireru could use some help. He wasn't about to pick off about ten minor criminals on his own.  It was not that he couldn't do it, it was that he was too lazy. Picking his way towards the gate, taking his sweet time, smoking his sweet smoke, Ukeireru read trough the bingo book he had acclaimed again. He focused on some names, names he figured wouldn't be totally insignificant but also wouldn't bring him in trouble with any mayor crime syndicates. He circled some names and pictures.



			
				Bingo Book said:
			
		

> *Name:* Keiji Randamu
> *Bounty:* 500
> *Crime:* Murder on a four-person family
> *Further details:* Suspected to be able to use basic ninjutsu
> ...



Ukeireru looked at the names and pictures he had circled. He quite liked the list. He already had in mind who he wanted to do, but he would ask Shinomori for his opinion first. He reached the front gate and walked the way Shinomori had said he'd be going. True to his word, the smallish ninja was there, and in the vicinity. He was trying to reach a sword -his sword- he had somehow managed to impale on seven meters high in the air in the outer wall of the sand village. “For fuck's sake” Ukeireru moved in on the smaller ninja. “Need some help? I also got us a few heads to hunt, please take a look at this list, believe me, we're wanting to do these”


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna*

"I dont understand why this has ta be so dang complicated."

Shohi and Rojii were walking along the 'streets' of kumogakure with Haiou behind them. The streets being more like walkways along kumogakures high mountains. Shohi was venting frustration because upon arrival to the academy, they were told that a message had been left for them by a messenger bird telling the genin to go to the Raikage's head office to be assigned their sensei. The day was growing longer and the genin were tired of walking. 

"Geez, why did they have to build... a freaking village ..... in the freaking mountains."

They reached the center of the village where the raikage's office was, and they were now going along the walkways up the mountain to the compound. 

"I do agree with you that the village layout is quite hard to navigate."

Walking through the massive building, they finally come to the enterance of the Raikage's office. Shohi stepped up and opened the large enterance doors. Rojii spoke up.

"You wished to see us Lady Raikage?"

(For reference, this is kumogakure, that building in the center is the raikage's building.)

(Now you see their frustration.)


----------



## Cjones (Feb 10, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> "I dont understand why this has ta be so dang complicated."
> 
> Shohi and Rojii were walking along the 'streets' of kumogakure with Haiou behind them. The streets being more like walkways along kumogakures high mountains. Shohi was venting frustration because upon arrival to the academy, they were told that a message had been left for them by a messenger bird telling the genin to go to the Raikage's head office to be assigned their sensei. The day was growing longer and the genin were tired of walking.
> 
> ...



"No, she doesn't want to see you at all...I do."

A dynamic yet feminine voice spole over the sound of the gaint doors opening. Slowly decending down the stairs off to the right of the entrance was none other than the Sage Jade herself. She had a calm stroll as she reached the final step of the stairs and turned to face 'her' genin. Jade's enigmatic smile gave a cool yet mysterious air about her. It also made her seem laid back, which was enforced by the fact she kept her arms folded behind her back.

The Sage stopped before the three that had just entered and looked them over. _"Not a very intimadating group. Though I'm pretty sure my dear Akemi had that all planned out..." _She thought as she continued to stare at the three. Her eyes held curiosity while the smile on her face made her seem like a mystery.

"I suppose it's mannerable to introduce ourselves to one another? Well...why don't you three young kids go first? This old lady needs to rest her bones after walking down those stairs?" She said with a smirk.

*Kayo; Restaurant District*

"ALL RIGHT EVERYONE! WHAT DO WE WANT:"

*'NO FAILCHIHAS!"*

"WHEN DO WE WANT THEM!?"

*"NEVER!"*

This rhythmatic chanting was none other than a protest around the restaurant district of Konoha. Every food establishment that sat around the Akimichi part of town had 5 or 6 protesters in front. Standing at the top of a very tall nearby building was the leader of this escapade. The leader was none other than:

"KAYO!" Her mom Fumiko yelled from her position on the ground. The sudden outburst almost caused Kayo to slip up and tumble off, but she was much to great for that.

"YES MOM!" She talked through the mircophone which amplified her already screaming voice. "Get down before you hurt yourself. It's not all that serious!" She screamed at her daughter concerned that she would fall off the building. Even knowing her daughter was a ninja and her just tumbling to the ground would never happen her motherly instincts wouldn't let her comprehend that.

"NO WAY MOM WE'RE GOING TO PROTEST UNTIL THEY REFUSE TO SELL OUT!" With that said she turned her attention back toward her Akimichi brethern and began her chant again.

"WHAT DO WE WANT!"

*"OUR RESTAURANTS!"*

"WHEN DO WE WANT THEM!"

*"NOW!"*

---

"WHAT DO WE-" Her chanting was cut short as a gaint black cloud of smoke filled the air in her line of sight. The protesters down below stopped chanting waiting for Kayo to finish, until gasps began to sound out through the huge crowd as the cloud of smoke was seen towering over the skys.

_"Isn't that...the Uchiha part of town?"_


----------



## Kenju (Feb 10, 2010)

N??ps said:


> "I dont understand why this has ta be so dang complicated."
> 
> Shohi and Rojii were walking along the 'streets' of kumogakure with Haiou behind them. The streets being more like walkways along kumogakures high mountains. Shohi was venting frustration because upon arrival to the academy, they were told that a message had been left for them by a messenger bird telling the genin to go to the Raikage's head office to be assigned their sensei. The day was growing longer and the genin were tired of walking.
> 
> ...







cjones8612 said:


> "No, she doesn't want to see you at all...I do."
> 
> A dynamic yet feminine voice spole over the sound of the gaint doors opening. Slowly decending down the stairs off to the right of the entrance was none other than the Sage Jade herself. She had a calm stroll as she reached the final step of the stairs and turned to face 'her' genin. Jade's enigmatic smile gave a cool yet mysterious air about her. It also made her seem laid back, which was enforced by the fact she kept her arms folded behind her back.
> 
> ...



Haiou was dragging behind the rest of the group as he was getting more exhausted out of the three of them. Ojin simply keep up with them without a single sweat, just his hands in his pocket as he walked behind,"Come on you lazy fool, move a little faster. The others are in way past you!" Despite Ojin's words, Haiou was still going the same speed, "I'm trying..." The follower looked down on his former friend in disappointment, "I can't believe a weakling like you killed me!"

Ojin was rather annoyed with Haiou's weak behavior, making the white boy look down in self pity, "...sorry." When the three Genin made it in front of the Raikage's office, the boy was pretty nervous. He had never seen the kage before in his life, rather any kage at all, "...I wonder what she's like.." Ojin noticed his worry and decided to take advantage of it, "I here shes an old ugly witch, who sacrifices her village members to gain more power.. The boy took a step back in fear after hearing the ghosts words, "wahh!! really!"

The other two could hear Haiou talking to himself, which probably only made him seem weirder. "Calm down failure, I'm pretty sure shes just a regular person, but I really sure she won't accept trash like you.", Ojin's words called down the Genin, but they also made him lose even more of his confidence. Rojii opened the door with question, but he was answered with a kunai stabbed into the ground, making Haiou fall to the ground in the fear. In front of them was a woman who seemed a little scary to him, "just a kunai coward, or are you scared of every woman that you meet?" The genin ignored his usual insults and stood to his feet, "uh, I'm HAIOU RAMSARO! NICE TO MEET YOU!"

Haiou yelled out nervously as he bowed, respectfully. Seeing this Ojin laughed and pointed at him, both knowing that he made himself seem weird on the first impression.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 10, 2010)

*Escape from t3h jailz; further showing that Taron is more awesome than you can handle*



South of Hell said:


> Taron raised an eyebrow at the appearance of the boy as he slightly moved his head to avoid the spit that had been sent down at him. As he got to his feet, he took notice as to the green tinge in phlem; which made his mouth twitch upwards with contempt and disgust.
> 
> "So what ya in for kid? Arsonists? Rape? Battery?" Taron stared at the guy for a second before turning away to look at the disgusting state of the place. He actually liked the graphitti that lined the walls and such; the medium used didn't bother him.
> 
> ...



"Fuck I that kid is going to regret ever being born when I'm through with him." Minnaro shook his head angrily as he slammed the door shut behind him. Minnaro chucked his vest towards the face of one of his colleagues and turned towards the fridge and opened it up.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!*

If Minnaro hadn't have opened the door; he would have been caught in the blast that killed about seven others.

Below in the cell.

"Okay kid; I think I can get to like you." Seven said with his rotted teath showing in a grin as the two stared upwards at the large hole in the roof.

Taron and Seven shared a single look and their features mirrored eachother in the same insane smile.

"*Let's get this shit started."* Taron laughed as he leapt up through the hole and raced out the door.

"*So where are the weapons held, you know?*" Taron called out to Seven who was just behind him as the two blitzed down the corridor.

"Just keep following the way you are going and you'll find it eventually."

"*Cheers mate*," Taron muttered as he pulled out a explosive tag (That he had hidden in his pocket with a genjutsu) and placed it on the newly emerged guard's head and pushed him over. The man's head exploded with brain matter flying everywhere.

The two then rounded a corner and came to a metal door labled 'Evidence Room'

"Well that should be it kid, I'll let you do the honours."

Needless to say, the door was covered in explosive tags and blasted inwards creating a huge crater in the wall.

Taron cooly walked in and went for the storage scroll that had been labled with his name which contained all of his things such as his guitar, kunai, and non genjutsu'd Explosive tags.

"*So*," Taron said as Seven walked in. "*Take what's yours, or what ever the fuck you want. By the way, never did find out what your name was?"*


----------



## Kenju (Feb 10, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Agito Senju*​
> Agito walked through the jungle passing by various kinds of trees and plants with a kunai still in his hand. He looked around a different areas for any threats that would come out. "The others may be whining about taking such a long trip, but I will let laziness consume me! I'll walk to hell and back!", he spoke rather loudly, clenching his fist in determination. He shadowy figure in the trees above looks down on the genin walking in its territory. The Senju becomes a little worrisome as he has the feeling that he is being watched, "my senses tell me that someone is around, maybe I'm just imagining things....no my Senju blood knows better than a small brain like mine." He holds the kunai in his hand a little tighter as he notices something big run past in the forest, "alright, that definitely wasn't a monkey like the last time.."
> 
> He stands his ground and holds up both his arms for anything that would surprise him, _maybe I should use the forest technique? No I shouldn't waste my chakra on this. There might be more up ahead._ He thinks through his head trying to figure out a way to capture what ever this is. He gets a little distracted as he continuously see something run past around, "hey, whoever you are, why don't you stop hiding? I'm not here to harm you, I just want to help get the antidote to help the people in the village nearby." There is only silence after his words, making him a little more cautious, but not fearful or impatient. After all, Agito was to disciplined to let his something like that cause him the mission.
> ...



*Agito Senju*​
Three arrows shoot out from the trees, one from the east, two from the south. Switching to the offense, Agito knocks away the single arrow with the kunai in his hand and then throws both of his weapons at the other two. Both of the arrows slit in half, letting the two kunai fly at the direction they came from. The projectiles enter the trees and immediately make the sound of it hitting something, _did I hit?_ He asked himself as he looked curiously at the direction.

A drip of blood falls down from above, then right after a body, "..that wasn't good enough...I only hit one...there must be even more punishment after this mission is complete!" The boy threatened himself as he clenches his fist in anger, not satisfied with the out come. Moving on, Agito cautiously moves in to get a good look at the enemy and what he sees surprises him,"unbelievable"! Some creature with large flower petals around his neck and green skin looks at the genin in pain as he holds onto the kunai in his leg, "curse you to hell, human!" Agito looked down at him closely, ignoring his words as he wasn't sure f what the creature was going to do next, "looks like it can talk too."

The genin takes a step forward, but two arrows fly past his head and hit the ground in front if him. Agito looks back with dangerous and takes out three shurikens, _dangit, forgot about the others. I got to distracted by this thing. I really am a disgrace.._ The injured plant like human smiles evilly, seeing that the boy turned his back on him. The hybrid slowly stands to his feet and slowly makes his way over to the shinobi, who manages to knock away more arrows that come at him. "THIS IS THE END HUMAN!", with that the hybrid raised and arrow in the air and came down with a stab to the back of the head, but he is stopped by an elbow to the the gut, paralyzing him.

"You shouldn't be so loud. You'll never assassinate anyone if they can hear you so clearly, but I suppose that wouldn't matter to you..since your not a ninja..", Agito spoke in a cold manner as he returned his elbow back to it's original position, still facing forward. The creature fell down unconsciously in pain, "damn.... retch.." The genin immediately began sending shurikens and kunais into the trees, making a few more of the creatures fall to the ground, _I don't know how many more there are and at this rate I'll run out of projectiles. I need to get this over with._ The ninja thought to himself while dodging more arrows. _After all, I don't have time for this!_, with that Agito pulled out a small ball from his pouch and quickly throw it to the ground, creating a large smoke around him.

A hail of arrows rain from the trees, but when it clears there is only a field of arrows with no corps. Agito runs through the jungle, passing by trees and animals, trying to get a good distance from the enemies. After a while he stops and looks around to see if anyone was around, there wasn't, "looks like I managed to escape, and it those rumors about those plant people are real after all.". The boy sighs as he adjusts the forehead protector on his head, but the sound of something being pulled catches him by surprise, "more real than you'll ever know, human!" A female voice spoke from behind him.

When Agito looked back there was a plant person with a long green hair and yellow flower petals around her neck, she had an arrow and bow aimed right behind his head, "hands up!"


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2010)

*Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna/Raikage's building*



cjones8612 said:


> "No, she doesn't want to see you at all...I do."
> 
> A dynamic yet feminine voice spole over the sound of the gaint doors opening. Slowly decending down the stairs off to the right of the entrance was none other than the Sage Jade herself. She had a calm stroll as she reached the final step of the stairs and turned to face 'her' genin. Jade's enigmatic smile gave a cool yet mysterious air about her. It also made her seem laid back, which was enforced by the fact she kept her arms folded behind her back.
> 
> ...





Kenju Storm said:


> Haiou was dragging behind the rest of the group as he was getting more exhausted out of the three of them. Ojin simply keep up with them without a single sweat, just his hands in his pocket as he walked behind,"Come on you lazy fool, move a little faster. The others are in way past you!" Despite Ojin's words, Haiou was still going the same speed, "I'm trying..." The follower looked down on his former friend in disappointment, "I can't believe a weakling like you killed me!"
> 
> Ojin was rather annoyed with Haiou's weak behavior, making the white boy look down in self pity, "...sorry." When the three Genin made it in front of the Raikage's office, the boy was pretty nervous. He had never seen the kage before in his life, rather any kage at all, "...I wonder what she's like.." Ojin noticed his worry and decided to take advantage of it, "I here shes an old ugly witch, who sacrifices her village members to gain more power.. The boy took a step back in fear after hearing the ghosts words, "wahh!! really!"
> 
> ...



The three genin were obviously greeted by none other than Jade, The Bird Sage, and famous Necromancer, atleast, it was apparently only obvious to Rojii. As soon as she stopped talking, Haiou blurted out his introduction. Rojii and Shohi looked at him with a cross between concern, and confusion. Shohi then turned her attention back to Jade. 

"Excuse me, i dont know who you are you old bag, but we were sent here to talk with the raikage about being assigned our sensei."

Shohi's ego then got the better of her.

"But if you must know, im Shohi Ken, THE fastest kunoichi EVER."

She said it as if it was obvious. Rojii then hit his face with his hand, then sighed. He then figured that he mind as well state his name as well.

"And im Rojii Tekuna maddam. I also take it that you are Jade, the Bird Sage, that does explain the rather unusual bird that was used, it is a pleasure to meet you."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 11, 2010)

*Kusa with Zero, Izuna and Koroshi...(Lul, Kanko, Zeke, Hanai, Tereya and Kodai will be later.)*

Koroshi looks to the two Uchiha, “Alright player, enough time in the spotlight, we’ve got a long way to go to get to our first urgent mission on Pillar Island.” she says hooking a finger into the collar of Zero’s coat, and directing Izuna to follow out of the crowd.

“Lets get some rules down, You back talk, I kick your ass, you try and lead when I do not direct, I kick your ass.  You begin to think you have no rules because you are a visitor, and a higher clan in Konoha, You are sadly mistaken, do I have myself clear?” Koroshi says, her kind demeanor almost shattering, “And if you break any of these rules, remember, I am considered the Weapons Sage.”

She looks towards the east, pointing at the sky, the Hawk flies off again, “And if that hawk lands on you and demands you to follow, you better damn well follow it.” She says letting Zero go then she adjusts her scroll and the three head towards Fire country Coast for Pillar Island.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 11, 2010)

Koroshi announced their current position in the mission and zero got dragged along behind her. A simple walk to koroshi seemed like a rather heated jog especially going backwards. The obvious difference in age koroshi had over the smaller uchiha made it hard for him to keep up while being dragged backward despite the fact that he rather liked being pulled along. _?she?s got a lot longer legs than me? nice legs.?_

Koroshi had just run them through the rules; ?Lets get some rules down, You back talk, I kick your ass, you try and lead when I do not direct, I kick your ass. You begin to think you have no rules because you are a visitor, and a higher clan in Konoha, You are sadly mistaken, do I have myself clear? And if you break any of these rules, remember, I am considered the Weapons Sage.?

Zero was a little disappointed because he liked making the plans but he still responded without fail. ?Yes mam!? Koroshi sat down to make final adjustments, so zero figured he could down a page of his book, but her earlier comments puzzled him. ?What do you mean we?re visitors?? Zero?s lightening voice sounded very sincere also as if he was dazed off again staring off into space. ?I really wanted to stay in this village its much foggier, and it rains a lot more. And koroshi-sama is nice, yet stern I can see why the village likes you so much.?


----------



## Sumon (Feb 11, 2010)

*Shinomori ? Suna*

?Two more steps, one more step!? Shinomori slipped on the wall and fell down on the ground. He was only 1centimetre away from his sword. Kid started thinking what to do. He can?t take it by himself and he can?t leave his sword behind either. Then took his book about katana and started looking for something what could help him while trying to respire. He was about to lost his last hope on finding anything helpful, but then he remembered something about chakra flow. Shinomori started looking at the words more closely and found that page. He read very careful what he will have to do in order to retrieve his sword. 

?Ok? Shinomori started concentrating. His mind was absolutely clear. Not a single setback. He ran to his sword and hanged on sword?s handle. Boy closed his eyes and started sending some chakra into the sword through chakra flow. He wasn?t good at that stuff, so it took some time. ?Yaaaaaaa? Shinomori withdraw his sword out of the wall and looked at it if katana didn?t break. But his worry turned to the surprise. Around his sword he could see chakra. It also got longer and much sharper. His sword became capable of slashing a living person in a half easily. Boy wanted to test it. He swung his sword to the wall, on which he was standing. On that wall he left a huge scar. So he came up with a brilliant idea of how to introduce himself to the whole village. Boy stabbed his sword into the wall and started running like a crazy while holding with one hand his sword and cutting the wall. 

He jumped on the ground to see a result. It wasn?t complete yet, it needed one more symbol. So he threw his katana into the wall very high and started analyzing everything what he did. Boy only thought that only he learnt how to better control his katana, but he had no idea that his chakra control increased dramatically. He could easily perform a new jutsu, which he was unable to perform before. And now he could easily walk on the wall while before he could barely stand on it. 

?For fuck's sake? ?Huh?? Shinomori said in astonishment as he saw his partner coming to him. ?Need some help? I also got us a few heads to hunt, please take a look at this list, believe me, we're wanting to do these? Shinomori laughed at Ukeireru. ?It seems you?re the one who needs some help?. Boy started walking towards his sword on the wall as he was talking: ?I don?t care what I will have to kill. Just show me some pictures and I will deliver to you some heads.? When he reached his sword, he took it into his hand and started walking to the ground while cutting the wall. Shinomori jumped on the ground and looked at the wall. He was proud of what he did. He just cut his name on the wall. ?Now show me those god damned faces.?


*
Izuna ? Kusa*

Izuna was into his feelings so much that he even didn?t feel what Zero did to him. Boy only thought how to get out of this place. It was for him like a hell. And thanks to his sensei, he got a chance to get out of there. She directed Izuna to follow as she was talking some kind of nonsense. 

?Lets get some rules down, You back talk, I kick your ass, you try and lead when I do not direct, I kick your ass. You begin to think you have no rules because you are a visitor, and a higher clan in Konoha, You are sadly mistaken, do I have myself clear? And if you break any of these rules, remember, I am considered the Weapons Sage. And if that hawk lands on you and demands you to follow, you better damn well follow it.?

Izuna looked at the sky in the east too and saw a hawk. He didn?t like hawks. They were cruel birds for him. He also found words of his sensei a little insulting. He didn?t care that she is Weapon Sage or something like that. Boy could argue with a woman about everything, but he didn?t. It wouldn?t be very smart of him, because now he will be stuck with this woman for ever. But words of his friend disgusted Izuna. He couldn?t believe that his friend is going to dance after sensei?s song. 

?I have to rest. I didn?t recover from my last mission yet. Are you going to kick my ass for that too?? Izuna asked ironically as he stopped.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hikaru Inuzuka; The Ninja Academy; Konohagakure*

"B-But" The Inuzuka tried to refuse but it was too late, The academy teacher had left off for his lunch break where a tasty ham and cheese sandwhich awaited for him followed by a cigarette. Thousands of boxes surrounded the room, stacked almost all the way up to the cieling the task seemed staggering to say the least. Yabimichi licked her cheek as Hikaru beamoaned her situation.

"Hikaru no slacking!" A quick whip of the words causing her spine to shoot erect. "Y-yes ma'am" Hikaru agreed, She had been trapped with Mariko her bossy cousin whose recent Chunin promotion had gone to her head though she was always something of a tyrant. "All right I want all these files Alphabetically ordered!" Mariko commanded outwards nodding in approval.

Hikaru's jaw dropped to the floor from what her cousin had asked of her. "But Mariko theres over a thousand boxes here and some of them even have three digit numbers labeled on them!" Hikaru pleaded as tears began to welt around her eyes. "No buts Hikaru, Where from the Inuzuka clan, wheres your pride?!" The girl asked though in reality it would be the push over Hikaru who would be stuck doing the work; pride or not.

Hikaru sighed finally giving into her bossy cousins demand. An hour passed and they had barely made a dent in the boxes, They seemed never ending and Hikaru's constant dropping of them wasn't certainly making it any easier. "Hikaru!" "Hikaru!" "Oi! Hikaru!" "HIKARU!" Mariko's voice was rampant as she called her over and over after every mistake. 

Hiding in the girls bathroom Hikaru slid down on the wall finally sitting down against the door hoping her back would keep her tyrant of a family member out. Yabimichi who had hid in her shit as always propped out making himself comfy on her lap. "What am I gonna do Yabimichi? At this rate Mariko is gonna work me dead" Hikaru complained.

"OPEN THE DOOR HIKARU I KNOW YOUR IN THERE!" Mariko called out grabbing widly at the door knob. Fretting Hikaru held her place "NO! YOUR ACTING CRAZY MARIKO!" The Inuzuka called out trying to convince her cousin to calm down. Looking upwards Hikaru realized the mistake she had made as a boy stepped out of the stall embrassed.

"This is...The boys room?!" Hikaru asked red faced before bursting through the door nearly taking Mariko's head clean off. Running after her cousin Mariko tackled hikaru to the ground. "I SAID STOP!" Mariko roared, Having enough Hikaru finally blurted it out. What had been playing in her mind all along. "THIS IS THE REASON WHY NO ONE LIKES YOU! YOUR SUCH A TYRANT!!" Her heated words followed by a eerie silence.

Getting up to her feet Mariko didn't say a word. Hikaru sat up. "I'm sorry I didnt mea"You and me Hikaru" Mariko interrupted as Hikaru looked on baffle. "YOU AND ME ARE GOING TO FIGHT!" Mariko announced pointing to her chest, Hikaru's eyes widen at the claim. How could she beat her cousin!?


----------



## Cjones (Feb 12, 2010)

N??ps said:


> The three genin were obviously greeted by none other than Jade, The Bird Sage, and famous Necromancer, atleast, it was apparently only obvious to Rojii. As soon as she stopped talking, Haiou blurted out his introduction. Rojii and Shohi looked at him with a cross between concern, and confusion. Shohi then turned her attention back to Jade.
> 
> "Excuse me, i dont know who you are you old bag, but we were sent here to talk with the raikage about being assigned our sensei."
> 
> ...



"A...rather informative child aren't you?" She said sweetly giving a small bow of her head. A new feeling swept over Jade as she looked at the three kids before her. It was...a feeling she knew nothing about, or more along the lines of a first time experience. _"I do believe this is what they call...annoyance?"_ She thought to herself as she scaned the three before her. A seemingly know it all, a coward and a big mouth brat a formula that should never be mixed if Jade had to say so herself.

"So you say your the fastest fastest kunoichi _EVER_." She said looking down at Shohi and putting emphasis on the 'Ever' It seemed to boost the young girls ego up a bit as she smirked. Unfortunately for her Jade tended to get a kick out of egotistical people. "Well my small child...if your the fastest Kunoichi..." Jade slurred her speech as she reached her hand out toward Shohi before completely disappearing, and the reappearing behind her back before she could even react or utter a single word.

"Then...don't let this old lady slow you down...eh?" She teased patting her on the shoulder as she walked out toward the door. "Are you all just going to stand there? We need to assemble at the gate right away." She never turned back around as she continued walking forward toward her destination.

*Kayo; Restaurant District*

The small protest group looked on in awe as a gaint towering cloud of smoke ascended into the sky. From her vantage point atop the building Kayo could easily tell the direction and where it was coming from.

"It seems it would be coming from the Uchiha district." A deep gruff voice spoke out breaking the silence. Kayo could hear the gasp and awe's below her as a gaint mountain of a man in a white coat appeared out of no where. "Well it does not matter to me. What matters is that you people stop harrassing my workers and loitering in front of my buildings." He order taking a puff of his cigar and blowing it into the air.

Kayo jumped from the top of the building, landing right at the mans feet. He towered over her like a bear on it's prey. The man had a familar face to the young Akimichi, but Kayo couldn't place a name with the face. "What do you mean your buildings? Don't tell me your the-" She was aburptly cut off as a cloud of smoke was blown into her face.

"Obviously I'm the Uchiha who's buying these food establishments and closing them down!" He boasted pushing Kayo aside "Now please remove yourseleves off my property." Kayo pointed an accusing finger at the man finally knowing who he was. "Your the Failchiha buying this district? I thought that fat smug face of yours look familar. Your that big bastard of a Failchiha....Ryo's Uncle Pin KING!....or King Pin!" Pointing her accusing finger at the large man Kayo faild to realise she gave her own self hated enemy a nick name.

"....You must be that small loud mouth Akimich my little niece has told me all about." All the Akimichi protesters gathered around Kayo as the Kingpin stood big and proud staring down at the little girl. Things were going to get ugly real fast.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 12, 2010)

Zero sat down with izuna reaching into his soft jacket pockets. Zero threw him a new bag of his favorite sour cream and opinion chips. ?You shouldn?t try to hide your feelings.? Izuna looked a little uneasy, ?what do y-? He spoke quietly so their new sensei wouldn?t hear their infighting. ?I can see through you, at first I thought you were the nice guy but your insides are bleeding through, you?re just like me now, but don?t be afraid to settle down, just take a damn load of and enjoy the view.? He stood up and raised his tone a tad to cope for him moving away. 

?Think nothing of it,? He waved his hand as if to say that he trying to be nonthreatening ?but you just shouldn?t be so eager to criticize the situation, Have a little bit up fun? He smiled at him and spoke up  announcing his words instead of softly lecturing, ?eat up, we?re all going to need energy for the trip.? Zero walked away hoping that izuna wouldn?t surpass his madness hehe. He picked out his tonfa?s from his comfy leather jacket and gripped that hard in excitement. _?Oh how I missed you so much, now I?m unstoppable haha.?_


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 12, 2010)

*Koroshi* looks at Zero then  Izuna, “You will always be visitors, as you were not born here.  Even if you are growing old and close to your death.” she says, then adds, “From now on we are a pack of Wolves, We rest when I see fit, Because you are only mere pups.  You will never be the Alpha of this team.” she stands straight, “We will rest later, once we are closer, after you have finished.”
__________
*Taki...*
“Yeees Brenda…There’s nothing to worry about, Light is okay…Nooothing hun…” Kenta Osui says, hugging the chair.  He stands and walks to his desk, summoning a drinking glass with eyes and a mouth.

“Talk to Brenda, she’s being a nag.” Kenta says, pointing at the chair as the glass begins to speak to the chair with small talk.


----------



## Burke (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna/Raikage's Building*



cjones8612 said:


> "A...rather informative child aren't you?" She said sweetly giving a small bow of her head. A new feeling swept over Jade as she looked at the three kids before her. It was...a feeling she knew nothing about, or more along the lines of a first time experience. _"I do believe this is what they call...annoyance?"_ She thought to herself as she scaned the three before her. A seemingly know it all, a coward and a big mouth brat a formula that should never be mixed if Jade had to say so herself.
> 
> "So you say your the fastest fastest kunoichi _EVER_." She said looking down at Shohi and putting emphasis on the 'Ever' It seemed to boost the young girls ego up a bit as she smirked. Unfortunately for her Jade tended to get a kick out of egotistical people. "Well my small child...if your the fastest Kunoichi..." Jade slurred her speech as she reached her hand out toward Shohi before completely disappearing, and the reappearing behind her back before she could even react or utter a single word.
> 
> "Then...don't let this old lady slow you down...eh?" She teased patting her on the shoulder as she walked out toward the door. "Are you all just going to stand there? We need to assemble at the gate right away." She never turned back around as she continued walking forward toward her destination.



The genin did as they were told, and followed Jade out to the gate. Along the way Rojii could help but smile at shohi's defeated yet angered look. Shohi, still mad about being showed up, dragged her feet on the wooden floors, and began muttering to herself. 

"Rzlflgrbmn hag rmberfulmr thinks shes fast huh?"

They all stepped outside into the fresh kumogakure air. The clouds above, around, and inside the village were even more dense than before. They walked out onto the grounds, and up to the gate where Jade stopped and turned around. Shohi was the first to speak.

"Alright now, you ow us some answers, why did you stop us from seeing lady raikage? We kinda need to find out who our freakin sensei is gunna be!"

Rojii stopped to think, for these questions too bothered him. He looked at Jade, then back at shohi, and he thought he figured it all out.

"It all makes sense now really."

"What are you going on about?"

"Think about it, as hard as that may be for you,"

Shohi chose to ignore that remark, because she was truely lost.

"The bird, the letter, why the raikage wasnt there, its all pretty obvious."

"Spill it dork!"

"... The Raikage wasnt going to tell us who our sensei is, because our sensei would rather have introduced herself."

He then pointed to Jade.

"You're going to be our sensei."

Shohi turned to look at Jade, her expression changed from realization to dread in an instant.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Light - Kirigakure/Land of waves*

Light walked first leading the way to the ramen shop. ?So what?s your name?? Light asked and turned around. But there was no sign of the dwarf, only a thick mist. Boy confused a little but was happier, because he won?t need to pay for the dwarf?s food. It didn?t take long for him to get to the ramen shop. Boy ordered seafood ramen. It was so delicious, that he ordered second bowl and overate. He could barely walk and it was already time for him to get back to his mother-village. 

Unlike before, now he was going to the land of waves by a boat. The boat was slow, so it took some time for him to get to the land of waves. Boy saw many adult ninjas from villages which he wasn?t heard of. They looked at him irreverently, because he was still a kid. 

When he was in a land of waves, it was already a sunset. Boy was rapturous of the landscape in the land of waves. But it wasn?t as nice as his village. He couldn?t continue hi journey because it was late and it would be dangerous to travel through unknown areas at dark, especially when Light was still a kid and was tired. So he rent a room and got to sleep. 

*
Izuna - Team 2 - Forest*

Izuna sat on the ground and looked what Zero will do. His friend gave him chips and started talking about feelings, which Zero has no idea about. Izuna drank some water and threw away potato chips as soon as his friend turned around. 

?You will always be visitors, as you were not born here. Even if you are growing old and close to your death.? Those words were like a stab to the back of Izuna. It reminded him his past. 

*Flashback *

?Hey friends, can I play too??
?Ohh. Look who has come, the visitor.?
?What do you mean??
?What do I mean? You?re visitor. You aren?t a part of this village. So go away.?
?But I was born here.?
?No, you weren?t. You just pretend to be an Uchiha to play with us. You came to this village because you were expeled from your own. That?s why your parents were killed. So, shoo, visitor.? 

*Present*

Boy doubled his fists so hard, that even blood started leaking from his palms. Then he started running towards his sensei as she was standing straight. ?What the hell do you know about me?!? Boy screamed as he tried to punch his sensei.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha's reinstatement*



migukuni said:


> His eyes widened as he noticed smoke in the Uchiha District's general direction. He tightened the band in his arm and stalked towards the Uchiha district making sure that he was able to touch some nice bums along the way. He first went towards the area that he lived and thankfully it wasn't burned yet, but the main Uchiha Clan's manor was burning fast. Lind jumped up towards the low roof and started running towards his room making sure not to get burned by the flames or even getting near it. He grumbled slightly as he jumped through his window and stocked his things, he didn't really care much what would happen to the district as long as his belongings was fine, he pretty much didn't care.



Lind jumped down from his apartment window with a ransack on his back. He pushed in his little number of belongings in the ransack. He looked back and it seemed that his apartment was gonna be caught in the fire soon. He sneezed softly as a billow of smoke and dust winded its way towards where he was standing. He closed his eyes for just a few seconds and when he looked again, there was an Anbu in front of him.

"uhmmm... hey, did I do anything wrong? I'm sure I didn't start that fire. Or are you thinking of doing perverted things to me just because your hiding your face" Lind said, with a slight snicker on his voice. He was a bit nervous but he laughed it off easily. The Anbu took something from his jacket, Lind thinking that it was a kind of attack pulled back his hand to deliver a punch, before the punch could connect the Anbu held his hand and pressed it on his back holding him securely in place, while the other hand was on his throat holding a piece of parchment.

Lind gulped this guy was fast, then he noticed the parchment that was on his throat. "hey big guy... your big junior is poking my ass and it's not so comfy without lube you know" Lind said making light of the situation. The Anbu let him go and Lind snickered as he thought that the guy was probably blushing, he wasn't lying about the junior thing at all. The Anbu held his hand that was holding the parchment and Lind read it. According to the letter he was to be moved to Kusagakure as a part of the alliance pact between the two ninja villages. Two other Uchiha's was to be his teammates.

Lind growned slightly, just great when he was thinking that the Uchiha clan was finally burned down, here he was the unluckiest of the bunch being transferred into a different town, with a whole new bunch of Uchiha's.

*Kusagakure with Zero, Izuna and Kuroshi*​
Lind walked out of his new apartment, it resembled the apartment that he was living in Konoha. Well there was some good things with this new life. The people here did not know him and would surely worship him. He snickered slightly as a group of people squealed when he walked by and giving them a slight smile. He mentally laughed at the stupid idiots, damn, being really good looking sure helped him a lot. He went towards his new teams rendezvous point with absolutely no idea of what his sensei or teammates are like.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kotaro Inugami*



migukuni said:


> "It would be good to have teammate's like you instead of pussies" Kotaro said as he yawned "and what the heck is wrong with this village, We don't even have a sensei yet, tch..."





Sumon said:


> The least what he wanted to do at the moment was to get in the fight. Boy looked forward to meeting his new sensei and third member of the team. He hoped that they will be not as rude as Kotaro. However, Sumon tried to break the ice with Kotaro: ?Umm, want to spar or train? It?s too troublesome to wait for our team members without doing anything.?



*Team Otogakure, sensei: Edward Elric​*
Kotaro looked questioningly at his new teammate Sumon and thought for awhile. He always sparred with Prince but somehow sparring with Sumon sort of... felt weird. Kotaro scratched his head, It was weird to have someone ask him for sparring, normally he was the one who initiated it. Kotaro stood up and held out a hand, this was his starting position for using his seikuken. He grinned and called out to his teammate "alright lets spar"

Unknown to both genin's Edward was checking out his team from the outside of the building. He snickered to himself, his two genins were so small (although he was probably as small as them) and it would be good to see how good his genins were. At the very least he can make sure that his two genins wouldn't just die on him on the very first mission. Edward stayed watching from the outside atop a barrel (since he was so small that he can barely see past the window if he stands on tiptoe).


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

*George Sanada*



migukuni said:


> *George pulled his hat up a little bit so that he could look up, as they stopped in front of the Hidden Sanada Village in the mountains of Iwagakure, George silently followed his uncle without a word, smirking slightly as he saw his twin brother in front of them to welcome them. His twin brother Akihiko scowled at his smiling face.
> 
> What could these twins be thinking when they finally meet after 7 years*


*



kinzey said:



Kinzey, Iwagakure
Meanwhile, too deep to be noticed by Kinzey, a creature stirred. You call this strong? it rumbled. I could squash him like a bug. I could crush his bones and incinerate  his flesh. But I wont. Yet....
		
Click to expand...


George Sanada with Tsudo, Kinzey and Fall

George grumbled slightly as he left the Sanada Mansion, his brother Akihiko was stronger now than the time they last saw each other. He even had a new summon with him now. While George still only had his primary summon. He waved that thought away, he wasn't the kind of guy that likes to compete with his twin brother but still... knowing their difference kind of woke him up. At the very least Akihiko was still as dependable as ever and he seemed to be close to Tasuki now. Although Tasuki was being a pervert, which in George's opinion is slightly weird (mainly because he was his twin meaning they had the same face.)

George waved his thoughts away as he walked towards the rendezvous point, he wasn't sure who or what his sensei was. There was also talk that one of his teammates was a Sanada Clansman as well. He grudgingly walked towards the forest and towards his new team. He called out his sensei's name "Fall Sensei!"*


----------



## migukuni (Feb 13, 2010)

*Shuuhei and Ryohei*



migukuni said:


> *Present​*
> "we've gotta be careful it seems that one of those guys is atleast my level." Shuuhei said whispering in Ryohei's ear "we have to be careful not to get caught."
> 
> Ryohei jumped as he felt a hard object running by his ass. He shoved his elbow back hitting Shuuhei's stomach roughly. Shuuhei rubbed at his stomach as he huffed.
> ...



Shuuhei bit back a growl as the little squirt hit him full on the stomach, the kid was goddamn strong for a brat and him elbowing really hurt like hell. He looked down into the ground from his position near the window. There were three ninja's down below. They were scattering two were going to the sides of the cabin while the eldest one that seemed to be the leader stayed in the front. Shuuhei looked over at the kid he was with "what's your name kid?"

Ryohei looked over at the guy who called him. He scrunched up his brow, wondering if he should just stab the guy or listen to him on how to escape their current predicament. He looked him once over and decided that he didn't have a choice. Without this guys help his chance of escaping was incredibly low. "Ryohei and you?"

"Shuuhei, wow our name is a rhyme, hahaha..." Shuuhei said snickering and when he saw the not so amused face of Ryohei he stopped short. What a kill joy kid. "alright kid, how about you take care of the female that went to the right side of the house and I'll take care of the one in the left, then let's go to the center to take out the leader, alright?"

Ryohei thought it over, this guy was easily stronger than him there was no way that he would lose against the female that was on the left. Although Ryohei himself wasn't sure how he'd fare against the one in the right. He after all had a bit of a scuffle with these guys before, and they were no easy prey. "alright, but I'll tell you a little bit of what I know about them. That girl in the left is in the same clan as me, she's a Toketo, she uses Wind, Water and Ice release, her battle capacity is like mine. That guy in the center is strong, he's stronger than me, he was able to take me out pretty quickly and if I hadn't set up a trap before hand I would have been beaten and captured to meet the Mizukage. The other female that would be my target I have no idea of her abilities." Ryohei narrated.

Shuuhei scratched his chin and looked over at Ryohei "so do you wanna change prey? You can have that female that you already have knowledge of and I'll take care of that other girl." Shuuhei said looking at the kid sideways.

Ryohei snickered at that. "tch, I can take care of myself, let's follow through with the strategy, It wont be fun if there isn't an obstacle I can be strong against." Ryohei unsheathed his Shigure Kintoki and looked at Shuuhei with a smirk "Let's do this to the EXTREME"

Ryohei and Shuuhei vs Mist Ninja's... TBC


----------



## Chaos (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Ukeireru shook his head and sighed loudly. This small boy had far too much of a temper, and far too much cockiness. "You'll get me killed" he sighed, not loud enough for the smaller ninja to hear. "Yea, just relax mate" he said "Ye're not as strong as ye're claimin yerself tah be" He presented the bingo book before Shinomori's head, making him watch the circled heads. "I thought you'd like a challenge, so I picked ye a strong swordsman already" he said, furiously poking his finger into the small likeness of Ippan Tekinaminibosu. "That's your man fer sure, mah challenge will lie in killin off nazi scum" he said as he diverted his finger to the small picture of Ippanteki Nanachi. "Fer the rest, I'm sayin I'm takin the first four circled guys, you the second four" Ukeireru shred the bingo book into small pieces, handing the photos and descriptions of the second four targets to Shinomori. "Ye be huntin, I be huntin, whoever gets his kills first is in fer the bonus?" he said, a smile widening on his face. He was quite excited by this new job, and he thought he was going to like it. Not waiting for an answer, Ukeireru lit a new cigarette and pivoted. "See ya at the finish" he said, throwing his hand up in the air as a greeting and walking away. This was gonna be good.

*Aburame Bagunotoko*

The day was over. It had been one heck of a first day, Bagunotoko thought as she closed in on the Aburame compound. She had liked it. Her teammate was an awesome girl, and she thought she could get to be good friends with her. But there was something far better even in the team. The sensei. In the course of the whole day, she had only grown more idolizing of her, and right now she had passed the whole pantheon, whether they existed or not, and was fighting for a no. 1 place in Bagunotoko's mental hierarchy with one of the legendary ninjas from a time long gone, Tsunade. The struggle was fierce, but it seems that her sensei was coming out more on top with every passing minute. She entered the Aburame's great doors and went up the stairs. She was tired. She wanted to sleep. She knew she wouldn't be able too, the adrenaline of the day was still coursing trough her veins like a highway without speed limits, but she wanted to sleep anyway. She lay down in her bed and sent her thought upwards to the sky again, watching her heroes passing by one by one. On the highest point stood a lonely figure with long hair over one eye, the other eye staring keenly forward. Bagunotoko extended her hand upwards to the flower in her hair. Gently stroking the purple thing, Bagunotoko had only one thought. This was going to be good.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 13, 2010)

Shinomori - Suna

Shinomori started showing some mimics as he was talking: “You’re not as strong as you pretend. What a moron” Shinomori said to Ukeireru, who was walking away. 

“Hmm, where could I start looking for them?”  He started thinking as he was walking by the streets of Suna. Boy saw a strange pub. He entered it, but pub was empty, except bartender, which made a suspicion for Shinomori. Kid started walking by the walls and knocking them until he found a single wall.

“Hey, what do you want?!” Bartender started questioning boy. Shinomori locked doors of the bar and started heading towards bartender with closed eyes. “What do you want?!” Shinomori came to him. Bartender was shaking out of the fear. “WHAT DO YO…” Shinomori seized bartender for mouth and nose. “Shhhh” Izuna let a sound while holding one finger near his mouth. Boy wanted to smother him. He opened his eyes, eyes which wanted a lot of blood. Shinomori looked into bartender’s eyes. It questioned him why he is doing that. 

After Shinomori smothered the bartender, he went to the wall which he had found single. Boy checked that again and kicked it. He was capable of do that, because that wall was wooden. There he found four people, who were playing a poker. All of them were in the list. No-one of them had a sword. 

“Who are you?” A man with lizard on the head asked. “I’m The Death.” Shinomori started laughing. A man with badass moustache started running towards him with the kunai in his hand. Shinomori dropped katana on the ground, caught his hands and started kicking to the moustache guy’s chin with his right knee. One by one tooth was falling on the ground until moustache guy hadn’t any. Then Shinomori threw him to his friends. They checked his pulse, but he didn’t breath anymore. Trio knew what is waiting for them, so they tried to cling for their lives and started running towards boy desperately. 

Shinomori formed hand seals. Enemy were ready to hit their target, but was too slow. “Hari Jizou” Shinomori said as his black hair grown all over his body and became spiked. Enemy punched to Shinomori’s hair, but was unable to get through it. Their fists became bloody messed. Enemy jumped back and boy’s hair started shrinking back to its normal state.  Kid saw enemy’s blood on the ground and started laughing once again. Enemy had lost their hopes to live. They started begging him to live. But Shinomori showed no mercy. Boy took his sword and started running towards enemy. They were standing still and shaking. He cut salamander guy throat and kicked away a guy with the hat. Salamander guy died instantly, while the one, who Shinomori didn’t touch, fell on the ground by himself. Ink started flooding out of his pockets.

“Ink isn’t nice enough, I will make it blood.” Shinomori said with a crazy smile in his face. Boy took his hands on ink guy’s eyes and pulled it off. Ink guy screamed like a crazy until he died from the pain which was delivered by Shinomori. “Life is wonderful” boy said as he was laughing. One more gut was alive in that room. He was lying on the ground and shaking. Shinomori came to him and started asking to survivor’s ears while showing a photo of the guy with a huge sword.

“Where is he?” “I don’t know.” “I hope you know that if you lie, God is going to smite you?” Shinomori started pummeling enemy face. Every punch which he delivered to the enemy made Shinomori to laugh more and more. After few more punches, boy required an answer again. “He hides in a house which is north of there. That house is black with red strange signs, you will find it.” Enemy said with a weak voice. “Say to me, do you fear death?” Enemy coughed “I do fear the death.” “Then be a man and meet with him!” Shinomori said with a psycho voice and stabbed with his katana enemy’s heart. Boy looked around. Room in which he had slaughtered the enemy was bloody messed. Boy cleaned his katana to the bartender’s clothes and left the bar. He started heading to the north, where swordsman house supposed to be.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane casts her genjutsu over Kamino as the vengeance driven Hyuuga engages Misuto. 

*"Mist Servant Technique!" *

Isane's body shimmers into a light mist that form into a a dozen illusionary copies of her that run around Kamino and surround him in a circle. 

Kamino laughs of the technique however and focuses on the genjutsu clones with his right Byakugan eye. The left eye is nothing but a bunt out shell now. 

"Fool! Your Genjutsu can't fool my eye!" Kamino declares. 

Isane doesn't even respond and instead follows up with an attack, forming a set of handseals. All of her illusions perfectly mimic her movements. 
*
"Flying Nail Mist Pierce!"* 

She spits out a mistlike vapor from her mouth followed by a barrage of razor sharp nails that fly at Kamino with deadly speed. Kamino grins and suddenly begins to spin around like a whirling top. 

*"KAITEN!" *

Kamino blasts chakra out of his hands and spins so fast he forms a glowing dome of speed and chakra that bats away Isane's nail barrage in all directions. A nail ricochets back at Isane and slices the left side of her neck, barely missing a vital vein. She snarls reflexively in pain and clutches her bleeding neck. 

"I'm gonna take that outta your ass!" MIsuto growls ferociously at the Hyuuga after seeing Isane wounded. Not because he's worried about her however, but because he's jealous that Kamino got to make her bleed first. Misuto dives at Kamino like a torpedo but Kamino spins around again in a mad dash and blast a back Misuto onto the ground. 

"I will have my revenge...for my lost teammates!" Kamino cries as he moves in on Misuto for death strike. He stops in shis tracks suddenly however, and his body spasms. Kamino looks down at the stab wound in his midsection and realizes that he's overexerted his body. Right at that moment he feels intense mindblowing pain slam into his spine that sends heat up and down his body causing him to spasm back and forth.

"You!?" he says weakly without even turning his face around. 

"Me.."  Isane declares from behind his back as she digs a Kunai all the way up to the handle all the way into his spinal chord. 

"That's for my mom you son of a bitch!"  she whispers into his ear, with conviction in her voice, before he slumps to the ground in a bloody tangle of limbs. 

"WOW!" Misuto says with a smirk as he stands back up and admires Isane's handiwork. He's never seen this side of her before. "Is it wrong that I'm getting a boner right now?"  

Isane looks at Misuto in disgust and tosses away the bloody kunai which she used to stab Kamino. Misuto meanwhile strides towards Kamino's body with a look of vicious intent on his face. "I wanna have some fun with his body before you call it in!" he says while licking his lips. Isane loof course ooks back at Misuto with a worried expression remembering what her mother warned about not letting Misuto touch the Hyuuga's eye. 

"Hold on one sec!" Misuto adds, suddenly stopping and looking at Isane queerly, "Why the fuck was a gay ass Hyuuga torturing you and your moms anyway?" 

*BABLAM!*

Out of nowhere a baseball bat slams over the top of Misuto's head, making a bone crunching sound. Misuto staggers around in a daze, "Who the f-?" The bat comes down on his head again, even harder and this time Misuto collapses to the ground in a heap. 

"MOM?!" Isane exclaims in wide eyed shock. 

Isane's mother stands over Misuto's body with a baseball bat in a two handed grip. Blood trickles down her forehead from where Kamino had brutally beaten her. "We need to move fast while his body is still warm. Also ANBU could be here any minute!"

"Move fast? Body?" Isane asks her mother questioningly, "What are you talking about!?" 

"His eye Isane...the Hyuuga's eye!" her mother exclaims while pointing at Kamino's body. Then she points at Isane's missing left eye.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 13, 2010)

With Shou-

?Damn it?? He walked back into the town, his hands bleeding severely. ?It hurts.. so damn much?? He had done every single punch he promised himself he would do? Nearly 1000 punches into a very solid tree, ?Grrrummblllee? Great, now I?m hungry..? He grabbed some bandages from his pouch and began to wrap them up. ?The chuunin exams huh.. If I don?t work hard.. If I don?t break my back practicing.. I wont make it.. I wont accomplish my goal..? He grit his teeth. ?I won?t loose damn it?.. I WONT LOOSE TO THOSE BASTARDS!? 

  He was given odd looks by the people in town but didn?t care, he only headed towards a restaurant to get something to eat. ?I hope this place has some kind of decent food?? He sighed, he didn?t really eat at many places in town and figured he?d at least give this spot a try for the first time probably.

  With Bonehead-

  The Rain gennin started to move his fingers around, focusing his chakra into strands. ?Puppet jutsu?? He thought to himself, he had a small stuffed animal that he was moving around with the strings. He?d been practicing it for a few days now, trying to get ready for the chuunin exams. ?Can?t lose.? He nodded and flung the teddy bear across the room. ?Good.? He smiled, He was happy, the jutsu was getting easier to use but he still had a long way to go? ?I wont lose??


----------



## dark0 (Feb 13, 2010)

*kusagakure team 2:* koroshi, zero, izuna, lind.


Izuna pounded his bloody fists “What the hell do you know about me?!” He rushed koroshi and kept his fists out front yet back for a heavy punch, “AW damnit izuna” He lifted his hand to his face in dismay, his palm cupped over his nose but his fingers didn’t cover up the awful site of the rampant ninja in front. “Y-YOUU!” Lind spoke with a smirk, “nice to see you too.” Zero yelled back at him, “what the hell are you doing here lind!” Lind was surprised that the others knew him then he realized,“Oh yeah it's you guys, I was transferred with you when the village was attacked.”

Zero was shatter and broken, he collapsed to the ground as his life fell to shit. _“Why, Why. All of its going crazy, lind isn’t even funny he’s just an ass. Izuna, the nice guy is flippin out.”_ Lind smiled at him while he was suffering in the dirty. “So you’ve finally figured out how great I am.” Zero jumped up and almost strangled lind but stopped his hands short of his face. _“I can be myself just don’t gloat and this team won’t be a laughing stock.”_ lind looked at zero as he was deep in thought “what’s his problem.” Zero looked over at koroshi and izuna, hopefully there wasn’t a fight left to break up… and that koroshi hasn’t killed him by now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 13, 2010)

*Koroshi…*

The Boy’s fist wasn’t as fast as his sensei, she steps out of the way, a quick sweeping kick to Izuna’s legs, leaving him on the ground and with a bellow of smoke she summons a large axe, holding it centimeters away from his throat, foot on his stomach.

“I don’t know anything about you, because you haven’t told me.  So stop back talking your sensei or you may ‘accidentally’ become KIA.” Koroshi says, stepping back, axe on her shoulder, looking at the new arrival, “Talk to your  teammates for the regulations of this team.  Let’s be on our way finally.” Koroshi says, turning away and beginning to walk away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2010)

*The Mist...*
"NO! NO WAY!!" Isane exclaims, slowly backing away from her mother, Amina Orinoko, who crouches over the dead Hyuuga. 

Amina stares back at her daughter with a look of outrage, "What do you mean _no_?! You do not have the luxury of saying no. You will do as you are told because our hopes are riding upon your shoulders!" 

She turns the Hyuuga's body faceup and quickly examines his right Byakugan eye, peering at it closely. "Excellent! The eye is still salvageable!" Amina exclaims with a grin. "Now come here!" she motions towards Isane.  

Isane shakes her head, "This...this is crazy. You want to implant some insane Hyuuga's eye in _me_?!" she responds in disbelief, reflexively patting the scar tissue where her right eye used to be, before it was viciously pulled out all those years ago. "Where did he even come from?"

Amina sighs with impatience before replying, "He was part of a recon team that was spying on Arlong. I was their inside contact and I was supplying them with information...but when I found out there was a Hyuuga among them I couldn't waste the opportunity..."

"What opportunity?"  

"To give my daughter the means to achieve our vengeance against Arlong!" 

Isane's feels dizzy suddenly almost falling backwards from the enormity of this revelation, but she manages to steady herself. "Are you insane Mother? Do you know what Arlong does to traitors?! He feeds them piece by piece to his pet sharks!" 

Her mother nods with a knowing face, "Yes or rips their eyes out," she replies bitterly while staring at Isane's missing right eye. "Now come here! This eye will spoil if we don't move fast!" 

Isane shakes her head in firm refusal, "You can't make me!" 

Amane suddenly rushes towards her daughter and grasps her knees with a pleading face, "Please Isane...have you truly forgotten what that monster did to your father and brothers? Would you deny yourself the means to avenge them?" she asks with tears flowing down her face. 

Isane grimaces in pain as if remembering a traumatic memory. Her gaze shifts towards the dead Hyuuga, Kamino, who was so hellbent on avenging his lost teammates. "What about _his_ vengeance? The ends don't justify the means Mother!" Isane berates her. 

Amane face remains unrepetent however, "I did it for you! And I make no apologies for that. Now make your choice!"  

Isane stares at the Hyuuga's eye, in a state of deep thought about the possibilities and worse, the consequences.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 13, 2010)

_*The Mist...*_
Amina right hand glows an electric blue as she forms a chakra scalpel and begins carefully detaching the nerve receptors of the recently deceased Kamino Hyuuga's, right Byakugan eye. 

Isane watches with a mixture of wonderment and revulsion as her mother slowly and delicately removes the Hyuuga's eye. She often forgets that her mother was trained as a young girl in the medical arts by their families royal tutor...but that was long ago. She inwardly doubts whether her mother's skills are still up to par. 

"Done..." Amina says in a low and slightly nervous voice, beads of perspiration trickling down her forehead. With both her hands cupped and glowing bright blue with chakra she walks towards Isane. 

"Don't move at all. Just keep your right eye closed and remain calm," Amina tells her daughter in a soothing voice. "It won't take that long." 

Isane stares at the Byakugan eye held in her mother's hands and rubs the scar over her missing left eye. Last chance, she thinks to herself, last chance to back out and say you want no part of this... 

"Okay do it," Isane responds in a wavering voice.  

Isane closes her right eye and her world becomes complete darkness. The rapid beating of her heart seems to engulf the blackness with it's rhythmic pounding. 

"And here we go..." Amina says softly, probably just as nervous as her daughter.

Isane cringes and grits her teeth, feeling as if the left side of her face has been lit aflame.

_Five minutes later... _ 
Isane slowly awakens. Bright sunlight from above filters into her vision and she shields her eyes with her hands. Then it hits her...eyes. Not just one eye but two. 

"Oh my god!" Isane exclaims in awe as that long unfamiliar sense of binocular vision hits her. That little thing that people take for granted of being able to see peripherally, has finally been restored to her. With trembling hands she gently touches the left side of her face where the Byakugan has been implanted. She can feel it's warmth and life. She experimentally closes her normal right eye and immediately notices that her vision with the Byajugan is far sharper and crisper. 

"You fainted at the end...but thankfully I got all the nerve receptors attached in time. The transfer seems complete so far," her mother says as she crouches beside Isane and examines her Byakugan eye. 

"I...I can't believe it..." Isane says in a shell shocked voice before crying suddenly. 

"Why are you crying?" 

"I don't know...I feel happy, sad, and angry all at the same time!" Isane responds, relieved to notice that tears also flow out of her newly implanted eye. She has to hand it to her mother, she really did a bang up job. 

"WHAT'S GOING ON HERE!!" a voice demands from out of nowhere before Isan'e mother can comfort her. Five Mist ANBU wearing black animal face masks appear around the two women. They notice Misuto laying unconscious on the ground face down, and then Kamino, now missing his right Byakugan eye. 

"That's the Hyuuga we were chasing!" one of the ANBU declares, but as he stares at Isanem, he exclaims in shock, "Her eye!" They move in quickly and grab the two women roughly. 

"Move it you two!" 

"Where are you taking us?!" Isane shouts. 

"To the Mizukage..."


----------



## Tkae (Feb 14, 2010)

"Tsudo, you're going to be on my team? Great! 

"it will be an honor to be instructed by someone as...imposing as you, sir"

Tsudo nodded his head in response to the question, watching silently to gauge their new sensei's reaction to the statement. The man was certainly intimidating, but Tsudo had doubts that he'd appreciate it being the focus of a compliment. 

"Fall Sensei!"

Before he could see how the man would react, someone called from the distance, approaching them. Suddenly near people he didn't know, Tsudo began to get nervous. He gripped his shirt, staring at the ground, trying to block the situation out and force himself to relax. He began to hear voices whispering all around him. 'Damnit,' Tsudo thought. 'Now they'll think I'm weird.'

He tried to ignore the voices, but they only grew louder. He looked up and tried to act as if nothing was wrong, twisting the edge of his shirt around his hand.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 14, 2010)

*Light*

Boy woke up and couldn’t get where he is instantly. He looked through the window and then remembered when he saw a mist. He was in the Land of Waves, or in other words in a halfway to his mother-village. Boy paid for the rent and started heading to the Takigakure, but he had lost in the land of waves. It wasn’t the first time for him, so he didn’t disconcert and asked for directions. But most of the villagers were rude to him. They didn’t like ninjas, because they thought ninjas would do much trouble for their village. So it took some time for the boy to find a kind person, who showed direction to the bridge. Light didn’t think there is a bridge. He thought that the only way to get to this village is by boat. 

Light came to the bridge “The Great Naruto Bridge”. It was very long one. Boy couldn’t see the end of it. He walked and walked, it was so boring for him. He decided to spend the time meaningfully. Boy jumped from the bridge on the water and started running on it. He couldn’t keep long on it, because his chakra control was still poor. When Light jumped back on the bridge, he attracted many people’s attention. Some of them looked scared while others looked at the boy pop-eyed. But boy didn’t give a shit and just walked away like nothing had happened. 

Step by step and Light saw greenery. You could see a smile appearing on his face. He realized this is the end of the bridge and he won’t need to suffer that mist. And especially what he hated the most about Land of Waves and Kirigakure was kind a silly. He couldn’t stand when in the place where he is, dominates only one color. Boy wanted there to be as many colors as possible like in Takigakure. Light rushed to the forest and felt disappointment. Now he will have to be in the green colored place. Boy walked with a sad face like a small kid who didn’t get a candy. But his sadness disappeared as he saw a small brown falcon flying next to him. Boy was in astonishment. In the village where he lives, birds are very frightful. A small falcon flew right before his eyes with wing-beat and flew to the left as saying to the boy to follow the bird. 

Light wouldn’t even consider that and just walk where he wanted to, but this time he simply couldn’t. Something was inside of him which controlled boy and made him to follow that falcon to the some kind of cave. A cave in which was so dark that he couldn’t see his hands. But suddenly he was blinded for a moment due to the sunlight which illuminated him. Boy looked with a surprised face and saw a lot of falcons flying around the huge hill.

*
Izuna - Team 2 *

Izuna felt the pain in his legs and fell on the ground. He wanted to stand up very fast and try to attack again despite being much weaker than his sensei. But he was unable to do that. He felt a pressure on his stomach and saw a huge axe before his eyes. Axe with a perfect edge. Boy could even see his face in it. 

After his sensei walked away, Izuna stood up and started following his team looking down. Boy couldn’t look at his teammate’s eyes, especially at newcomer’s ones. He felt a huge shame because of the actions which he had done in anger. 

*
Sumon - Team 1*

Sumon loosen himself for a moment. Boy didn’t show much enthusiasm. He started regretting why he offered to his teammate such a thing, Sumon was really lazy now. But not to spar now would be really rude of him. 

“Prepare yourself”. Sumon said to Kotaro and started heading towards him with a half of his speed. He didn’t want to show all of his feats now. And since he didn’t have any knowledge of his teammate, he wanted not to give him even a second to perform ninjutsu or genjutsu, because Sumon was bad at those things. Boy only specialized in taijutsu, which made him pretty powerful.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 14, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha team kusa and Kotaro Inugami team Oto*



dark0 said:


> *kusagakure team 2:* koroshi, zero, izuna, lind.
> 
> Zero was shatter and broken, he collapsed to the ground as his life fell to shit. _?Why, Why. All of its going crazy, lind isn?t even funny he?s just an ass. Izuna, the nice guy is flippin out.?_ Lind smiled at him while he was suffering in the dirty. ?So you?ve finally figured out how great I am.? Zero jumped up and almost strangled lind but stopped his hands short of his face. _?I can be myself just don?t gloat and this team won?t be a laughing stock.?_ lind looked at zero as he was deep in thought ?what?s his problem.? Zero looked over at koroshi and izuna, hopefully there wasn?t a fight left to break up? and that koroshi hasn?t killed him by now.





Captain Obvious said:


> *Koroshi?*
> 
> ?I don?t know anything about you, because you haven?t told me.  So stop back talking your sensei or you may ?accidentally? become KIA.? Koroshi says, stepping back, axe on her shoulder, looking at the new arrival, ?Talk to your  teammates for the regulations of this team.  Let?s be on our way finally.? Koroshi says, turning away and beginning to walk away.





Sumon said:


> *Izuna - Team 2 *
> 
> Izuna felt the pain in his legs and fell on the ground. He wanted to stand up very fast and try to attack again despite being much weaker than his sensei. But he was unable to do that. He felt a pressure on his stomach and saw a huge axe before his eyes. Axe with a perfect edge. Boy could even see his face in it.
> 
> After his sensei walked away, Izuna stood up and started following his team looking down. Boy couldn?t look at his teammate?s eyes, especially at newcomer?s ones. He felt a huge shame because of the actions which he had done in anger.



*Lind Uchiha - Team Kusagakure*​
Lind sweatdropped at his new team, he was lost in confusion, what the heck was going on here. Not to mention that his good looking face was not gawked upon, which made him increasingly weirded out. He scratched his chin in thought as his new sensei told him  ?Talk to your  teammates for the regulations of this team.  Let?s be on our way finally.? With that Lind looked more disgruntled, this was really troublesome.

He looked over at Izuna and then at Zero neither of them seemed to be in any condition to tell him what the condition is... Lind thought deeply as he walked with his teammates,  this sensei was just like his sensei in Konoha where he was stashed in a bag going towards the land of tall grass. Lind finally stopped thinking and looked at both his teammates. "so can either of you tell me the conditions, our sour sensei is saying?"



Sumon said:


> *Sumon - Team 1*
> 
> Sumon loosen himself for a moment. Boy didn?t show much enthusiasm. He started regretting why he offered to his teammate such a thing, Sumon was really lazy now. But not to spar now would be really rude of him.
> 
> ?Prepare yourself?. Sumon said to Kotaro and started heading towards him with a half of his speed. He didn?t want to show all of his feats now. And since he didn?t have any knowledge of his teammate, he wanted not to give him even a second to perform ninjutsu or genjutsu, because Sumon was bad at those things. Boy only specialized in taijutsu, which made him pretty powerful.



*Kotaro Inugami with Sumon​*
Kotaro watched as his teammate charged towards him, his speed was pretty slow and he adjusted to the guys speed, he also slowed down his own speed. Kotaro was known as a taijutsu expert within the banyuu clan and something like charging head on towards him was not the most appropriate plan for anyone. Sumon tried hitting him with random punches and kicks but he easily deflected all the attacks, swaying it waywards with his arms. This was his seikuken, a C-Rank Taijutsu defensive form. Kotaro noticed that the guys movement became faster but his seikuken was still erect not breaking against the guys attacks.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 14, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka in the Uchiha district with Kikyo later?*



Michellism said:


> *Kikyo Hasagi*
> 
> Drawing her Sword, The "New Divine" Kikyo cuts cleanly through a tree. The shifting winds and sonic boom of the slash whipping back at Kikyo doing an equal amount of damage. The sword's power still proving to be quiet the obstacle for her to control. She had recieved a Chunin Exam Invitation but decided to turn it down.
> 
> She felt like she wasn't ready and needed to get stronger, Quickly grabbing its sheathe again she prepared for the next strike.Suddendly a bright orange glow caught her eye, Looking towards it Kikyo could see that it was somewhere within the Uchiha District. "A Fire?" Kikyo thought, Her Mind eyes of Kagura allowing her to sense that a huge chakra source was there. "What should I do?" She thought, after all her teammate Ryoumo was there.​



Fox sneezed slightly as she pulled out her old things from the bottom of her cabinet in her apartment. Kiba looked at her from her bed lazily rolling his head left and right. Fox grumbled at her dog as she fully took out the old bag that his uncle had given him. He gave her strict instructions to not open the bag unless she feels a different kind of chakra running in her system. Well this was the time to open it it seemed, her last mission had gone awry because of the foreign chakra that had run in her system in the middle of a fight. She sneezed loudly as a great billow of dust came up when she unintentionally dropped the heavy bag. Kiba whimpered from the bed and seemed to be frowning at his master.

"don't give me that look you lazy dog" Fox called out to her dog as Kiba gave her a glare. Fox opened the heavy bag and looked inside, there was the scroll and still tightly sealed. She hesitated on opening it since, she didn't know what was inside. Kiba her dog jumped up into the window sill and started growling. Fox dropped the bag which earned him another sneeze as she stood up and looked outside her window. The Uchiha district was burning so that was the smell that didn't seemed right. She wasn't able to distinguish it first hand because of the dust but now she was sure. She went back inside her room and picked up the scroll and stashed it on the back of her hip. She took some weapons and stashed it on her pockets and some soldier pill.

She jumped out of her window sill and checked the area if there was someone she knew nearby. A faint scent of her teammate Kikyo was felt and she was nearby, Fox dropped and kept up with kikyo easily as she was close by she called out. "hey kikyo!" Fox said as she kept up with her teammate.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 14, 2010)

*kusagakure team 2:*

_?grr it?s an emotional firecracker here.?_ Zero was hell-bent over the insane situation, _?it?s not been but 5 minutes and I?m already freakin? out.?_ Lind asked, "so can either of you tell me the conditions, our sour sensei is saying?" Zero looked to him trying to be nice but couldn?t break through the rage. Zero went to his happy place and pulled his favorite book from his jacket pocket and jumped over to his bag of chips which izuna discarded. Zero spoke up just as he was landing next to the browning bush.?I know it may be hard for you, but just don?t fuck up and don?t be an egomaniac.?

He collapsed his legs quickly to swipe the chips up trying to be positive. ?mmh more for me.? He opened up the bag of his favorite chips with his favorite book in same hand. With his snack for rejuvenation and ichi ichi paradise to calm and bring him to be positive, he ran after koroshi as she was talking to the trees. The rest of the team soon followed, they?ve spent too much time gabbing in the clearing and not nearly enough time moving.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 14, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha with zero, Izuna and Koroshi*



dark0 said:


> *kusagakure team 2:*
> ?I know it may be hard for you, but just don?t fuck up and don?t be an egomaniac.?
> 
> He collapsed his legs quickly to swipe the chips up trying to be positive. ?mmh more for me.? He opened up the bag of his favorite chips with his favorite book in same hand. With his snack for rejuvenation and ichi ichi paradise to calm and bring him to be positive, he ran after koroshi as she was talking to the trees. The rest of the team soon followed, they?ve spent too much time gabbing in the clearing and not nearly enough time moving.



Lind looked annoyingly at Zero and growled out "I'm not egomaniac, I'm just plain perfect" He stated proudly as he walked with the other two and Zero eating a bag of chips like some common Akimichi. "It has nothing to do with me being an Uchiha you know, I'm just plain perfect. I've got perfect Hair, perfect skin, perfect nails, perfect body built, perfect face and perfect manly organ. Heck I even have a perfect ass. And it's got nothing to do with being an Uchiha. hmph I even have a certain dislike for female Uchiha's they think they can have me simply because we are of the same clan, how absurd. And what is with you eating like an Akimichi."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru*

Ukeireru stalked the back streets. This time he wasn't here for fun and a scroll-sealer. This time he was here for the hunt. "Keiji Randamu... You'll be the first to fall" Looking trough the information, Ukeireru soon entered the part of the city Keiji had been spotted the last time. He was searching for one of those distinctive places scum would hang out. Ukeireru knew what kind of place he was looking for, for those were the kind of places he used to hang out in with his friends back in Konoha. An obscene signpost and boarded up windows showed Ukeireru that he'd reached the kind of place he was looking for. Ukeireru summoned his wooden dragon to his side. Carefully positioning him in front of the door, he brought the puppet soaring in, ramming the heavy wooden head right trough the door's fragile wood. Wood splinters flew everywhere as Ukeireru stalked in. Three man were in the house. All three of them had jumped up and pulled out some kind of a weapon, though it was clear to Ukeireru that none of them were very proficient with them. "Oi guys, look at yerself and look at me and ye know it ain't gunna work" Ukeireru exclaimed loudly, locking stares with the closest of the three. The man was brandishing a short cudgel and was trying to look dangerous. Ukeireru almost laughed at the guy's desperately angry expression. "I'm just here wantin some information, but if ye go berserk, then so am I" Ukeireru said, never drawing his stare from the first guy. One of the others jumped in, moving some kind of hammer in position to crush Ukeireru's skull. A deft twist and a low leg caught the man in the back of his kneecaps, sending him sprawling to the floor. A poof. A skeleton was standing on the downed man, leering downwards, ten daggerlike blades aimed at the man's face. Ukeireru didn't even acknowledge the appearing of the skeleton. This intimidation thing was all about show, he knew. "So what's it gunna be, ah? Do or die?" The man stuck under the skeleton replied first, in a whimpering tone. "Who are you looking for then?" Ukeireru smiled widely as the two others followed suit by dropping their weapons. "Keiju Randamu, any info is appreciated" Ukeireru knew he had hit gold when the faces of all three of the man flashed recognition. "I don't know..." The one in the back started to say when a simple jerk of Ukeireru's finger pulled the man of his feet, smacking him onto the ground face-down. The man groaned painfully. He turned back to the man that was pinned down by the skeleton. "You're a lucky man today" he said to him, while moving his fingers. The dragon swooped in on the front man, the blades on his wing tearing a deep jagged cut on the man's throat. Ukeireru walked over to the last man, the one who had claimed not to know. He was breathing hard and all color had disappeared from his face. "Don't lie to the devil" Ukeireru said as a small jagged knife came up then crossed down, tearing a hole trough the guy's heart. Ukeireru came back to his feet and turned. The skeleton moved off the guy who was still lying under his bulk. "Get up. Yer gunna take me to Keiji. Now"


----------



## dark0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zero heavily mocked lind trying to put words in his mouth making subtle yet hateful comments. "I'm not egomaniac, I'm just plain perfect" ?says the egomaniac? "It has nothing to do with me being an Uchiha you know, I'm just plain perfect. Haha sure I've got perfect Hair, ?s all fucked up and stuff. perfect skin, covered in ninja bruises and scars. Perfect nails, worthless. Perfect body built, weak. Perfect face, meh. and a perfect manly organ, -sigh- hope not. Heck I even have a perfect ass? a?ight. And it's got nothing to do with being an Uchiha. hmph I even have a certain dislike for female Uchiha's they think they can have me simply because we are of the same clan, how absurd. And what is with you eating like an Akimichi."

He was puzzled then mad at lind AGAIN, for talking down other people ?What does that mean; sour cream and onion are many favorite chips, and I like pizza and fried chicken, ramen, steak, hamburgers, and those long (sub)sandwiches, and a lot of other stuff.? Lind snidely remarked, ?Those sandwiches probably remind you of dick.? ?urg- zero was dumbfounded by his insidious comment and twisted his foot on the ground, he fell down and so used to it, he rolled right off the ground and back onto his feet looking like a total douchebag.

Zero blushed, flooding his face looked as it look as if it were to pop. ?I can eat whatever I want I?m not fat so I don?t see any problem, I have an overactive lifestyle anyway! Why would talk about the akimichi that way, they have a great tai game.? Lind was confused to zero?s defense of the fatass clan, ?I'm much greater than them." ?That?s no reason to hate or talk down to them.? Lind criticized to zero?s vast hypocrisy in defending the weaker clans. ?Your one to talk, I remember you were the bastard of class 3, you were cynical to everyone. Well, 'cept the girls of course.? Zero mocked him with simple mental assault, ?Cynical is a real big word ya know  and I don?t hate people for no reason or discriminate, I just hate the stupid? Zero pointed his fingers over at lind and he sighed in overconfidence and dismay -keh- zero tried to piss him over the limit and put the nails in the coffin, "I wonder what you have, a god complex, or just a superiority complex."


----------



## Sumon (Feb 14, 2010)

*Izuna – Kusagakure*

Izuna couldn’t recover from the previous incident. He still was distressing himself and couldn’t think properly. Boy didn’t say even a single word to the newcomer. It was very rude of him, because he was the one who always acted kindly and politely. It was possible that his sensei revived his trauma, which he suffered when he was very young. Izuna didn’t notice how his left eye became red and one swirl appeared in it. 


*Sumon – Kirigakure*

Sumon couldn’t land on his teammate even a single hit. His opponent was too fast for him and had a better taijutsu skill. But then he saw an opening in which Sumon tried to turn to account, but was tricked. It was only used to deliver a hit to the face of Sumon. It was so powerful that boy flew a few metres. Sumon didn’t have another choice but to use his bloodline limit. Kid started heading towards Kotaru once again, but now when it looked that Sumon will try to punch his teammate, Sumon withstood few metres and launched his finger bones to the Kotaru “Teshi Sendan”.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2010)

_*Konoha…*_
It’s early morning and Kazuma waits patiently at the training field for a Kaion Uchiha to show up. He had quickly realized that he had been going about things the wrong way, and that sometimes you need to swallow your pride to get what you want. 

Shortly after, Kaion arrives at the entrance to the field and immediately notices Kazuma. “Oi are you stalking me or something?” he asks with his arms crossed. “Listen if you’re angry that I’m dating your girl…well that’s not my problem. You waited too long and missed out on that boat.”

“What girl?” Kazuma asks in a befuddled voice. 

“Hinori Hyuuga. I know you like her. So if you came here to start a fight…I’ll definitely finish it,” suddenly his dark eyes swirl in color like a spinning vortex into the Sharingan. Two tomoe in each of his eyes that glare at Kazuma. 

Kazuma shakes his head and chuckles in response, “No…you don’t understand, that’s not why I’m here and I’m not angry that you’re dating her…” he shakes his head, “…well no, actually I’m very annoyed about that, but I’m not the type of guy to start a fight over such a thing.”

“Then what do you want?” 

“You said you knew Chidori. I was wondering if you could teach me it. I’d ask my father but he’s…” Kazuma’s voice drifts off, “…he’s not in any shape to be teaching me much of anything.” 

For a moment Kaion stares at Kazuma in disbelief but then laughs. Both his Sharingan eyes quickly shimmer back to their normal black hue. He seems to think it over for a second, “Hmm…why not. I’m feeling in a charitable mood for some reason.” 

Kazuma bows his head towards Kaion respectfully, “Thank you…” 

“Don’t mention it. I may seem arrogant at first, but I’m not like some _other_ Uchiha,” he says with a roll of his eyes. “Like that fool Rasetsu and his one eyed daughter,” he adds.  

“I’ve met her,” Kazuma says, surprised to hear an Uchiha openly insulting their fearsome clan leader.  

“Yeah she’s a real bitch…but she gets that from her old bastard of a dad,” for a second Kaion narrows his eyes and looks up at the sky, “We Uchiha used to soar like Hawks, but now we’ve been dragged into the muck again like snakes.” Kaion then points at his chest, “Some of them laugh at me for dating a Hyuuga, but they don’t see what I see…that we’re an endangered species. My dream is to bring our clan back into the light, to integrate us back into the fold of the village.” He mimics wiping his hands clean, “No more secrets, no more pettiness, and away with the trash once and for all!” 

Kazuma nods thoughtfully, “Sounds like a very difficult task.” 

He’s not so bad after all, Kazuma thinks inwardly. 

“Oh I know, but I’ll make it happen one day - with these eyes,” Kaion responds and his Sharingan suddenly lights back up in his eyes.  “Now let me show you that Chidori you’re so interested in learning,” he says with smirk as his right hand suddenly lights up with electricity.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 14, 2010)

*Kinzey - Iwagakure*

Kinzey was glad that their final team mate was almost here, but when he glanced at Tsudo, the smile dropped of his face.

His friend was twisting his shirt, a telltale sign yhat his fear of strangers was acting up. He knew what he had to do.

"Yes, I'll tell you what to do"  the beast chuckled, unheard by Kinzey.  "Abandon the weakling. He will only cause you trouble. I have no sympathy for people who can't control their emotions They should all be crushed like the bugs they are".

Meanwhile, Kinzey started speaking to Tsudo in a soothing voice.  "Tsudo, we are friends. Fall Sensei is here to teach you, not to hurt you. That is a Sanada Clansman. He could be your cousin, or even brother. No one here is a stranger" . Whenever this happened with him, Kinzey (or another of Tsudo's good friends) had to show him that he somehow had a connection with everyone there. It usualy worked, and he hoped it would now.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 14, 2010)

*Arlong Hoshigaki; Mizukage's office; Kirigakure*

"So you understand don't you?" Arlong asked once more making sure he made himself clear as he sank his fangs into a huge chunk of meat that hang atop a large bone. "Of course Arlong Sama, I understand perfectly" The feminine voice belonging to a scrawny girl who wore the Mist village Trackers uniform. Her kimono long and black, The silk pattern adorned with pink petals at the collar. 

The Mask was white and had two spiral red designs that lead to an eye hole on the left side of the face. Raising her head her eye was visible, it was a bright red dragon surrounding what appeared to be a segmented triangle. The chakra eminating from it was cold, Almost a dead like feeling to it. 

*The Girls Eye*


"Good now go" Arlong commanded as the girl bowed quickly vanishing into thin air. With each passing day Arlong's military force began to grow stronger and stronger, He couldn't help feel a certain giddiness about it all. A Knock on the door interrupted his thoughts as he instructed them to get in. Three Anbu escorted Issane into the office.

Her ete was covered by bandages, catching Arlong's eye for a bit. "Whaddya want?" Arlong asked not in the mood to deal with petty things at the moment. *"Sir Issane along with your nephew killed the Hyuuga intruder we had been after"* The news certainly caught his attention. Misuto and Issane an unlikely duo when weighing their personalities but to take down a Hyuuga from the Leaf, Even that was an accomplishment in Arlong's eyes.

*"However we were unable to retrieve the Byakugan as you had asked" *The Anbu's news quickly enraged arlong as he slammed his fist against the table. "WHAT!" Along with the Jinchuuriki Arlong also aimed to rob the world of the greatest Kekkei Genkais, On his list where the Sharingan and the Byakugan. He felt if he tied this along with his "Perfect" Jinchuuriki plan that his military would fall to none.

"*It seemed Issane had gotten to the eye before us and well" *Unraveling the bandages that covered her eye revealed the Byakugan neatly placed in her socket. "The Body?" Arlong asked *"It is currently being transported to Doctor Zugaikotsu's Laboratory as we speak"* The Anbu amply reported. Brushing the Anbu's aside he instructed them to leave the room with the wave of his hand.

Looking at Isane he finally asked "Tell me, How does it feel, The Byakugan in your eye. What can you see with it?" Arlong hoped to probe the girl for information, If her answers were what he wanted then well he'd keep her alive at least.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 14, 2010)

*The Uchiha district destruction pt 4*

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Uchiha District; Konoha*

Rasetsu began to make his way up to his feet, The debris falling off the ephermal bones that began to form around the Uchiha clan leader. "Wh-what is that?!" Sousuke muttered as the malevolent chakra continued to pour out of the Uchiha's body. His long black hair strewning to the side as the image of what appeared to be something akin to the devil hovered behind him. 

Ryoumo battled with the gaping wound in her chest, The bloodlust causing her to go in and out of consciousness. The world stuck in a drunken stupor as she constantly skips time with each passing blink. Looking around she sees her brother in the arm of an Anbu, His lifeless body stained with dry blood and dirt. "Hitoshi" She barely got out as she passed out.

The details of the skeleton became more prominent. Large three rosary beads decorated it's neck, Numerous scars outlined its body as the blazing Sharingan in its eyes pierced through the dark smoke caused by the surrounding flames. Dark Violet chakra seeped off its bones as the Uchiha clan symbol formed on its back. "Susanoo" Rasetsu said grinning at his fellow Leaf Shinobi.

"This chakra!" Sousuke thought to himself as it brought a cold chilling feeling to it, The chakra making him sick to his stomach. Coughing out blood Rasetsu quickly cupped his mouth with his hand, The red liquid cascaded between his fingers. "Until next we meet, Till then keep Ryoumo safe for me will you" He added as his body began to burn away with what appeared to be black flames. In an instant Rasetsu was gone, Nothing but the eerie silence left behind.

With the battle over the dark rain clouds blocked out all sun light and began to endrench the village with water drops. The sound of distant thunder clapping could be heard tumbling through the village lazily. The flames that had threaten to destroy the Uchiha district slowly began to dissapate under the shower until finally their was nothing left but the charred buildings.

*- Ryoumo's dream -*

I opened my eyes, The warm feeling on my skin promising to be a better morning. Flowers. Flowers all around all white as butterflies kissed at their cheeks playfully flying above them. A Bright white kimono wrapped around my body flowed in the breeze as a rush of warm air flooded by. The flowers bending to say good bye to the wind that would never return.

"Ryoumo" Hitoshi's voice called out, Turning around their was nothing. "Hitoshi?" I called out trying to find him when suddendly I felt his palm against mine. We stood back to back, I could see him but I could feel him. My hands began to tremble, Deep down. Deep down I knew this would be the last time I was to hear him.

"Remember back when we were kids. I would always follow you and big brother around. Getting you in trouble, Mom would always make you guys play with me even though you didnt want to" I laced my fingers around his biting down on my lip trying to hold back the tears "I'm sorry for being a burden all these years, I didn't mean to be a pest. I just wanted to fit in, To be strong like you guys"

I tried to speak, The words were there but my throat was dry. My mind lost in the haze and confusion that had taken over. "Back then I promised I would become the first Uchiha Hokage didn't I" Hitoshi began to pull away, No matter how much strength I had my fingers just couldn't hold him down. "I have faith in you Ryoumo. You'll be the greatest Uchiha of all time. Don't worry I'll be there with you all the time. Watching you" 

His fingers finally left mine, Finding the strength I turned around. Greeted by long endless murky skies I looked around. Hitoshi wasnt anywhere, The flowers along with my kimono had dyed themselves black. The ground robbed of it's nutrients dyed into a gray cold hue. Dropping to my knees I couldn't hold it anymore as the tears came out. Shouting upwards one last time.

*"HITOSHI!!!!!!"*

*- 3 Days Later, Ryoumo Uchiha; Konoha Hospital-*

Ryoumo opened her eyes, The sun's rays catching her off guard as she closed her left eye. Then it hit her, Light was bothering her left eye. The one she had lost back after her first mission. Lifting her hand up she ran her fingers along the eye feeling the stitch work that had held it in place. Biting her lip she knew, That the eye belonged to Hitoshi. For that moment the Hospital was silent as Ryoumo cried to herself bemoaning her brothers death.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2010)

_*The Mist...*_
Looking at Isane he finally asked "Tell me, How does it feel, The Byakugan in your eye. What can you see with it?" Arlong hoped to probe the girl for information, If her answers were what he wanted then well he'd keep her alive at least.

Isane stares at Arlong with her newly acquired Byakugan eye, picking up on the most minute details that she never could've seen with just her nromal right eye. Somehow the eye automatically picks up on every muscle twinge in Arlong's face as he speaks, the sudden and almost imperceptible movements of his eyes. However she can't or rather hasn't figured out yet how to see chakra or see through objects, the way she had heard the fabled Hyuuga could do.

"What do I see?" Isane repeats, keeping her face blank even for all of her hatred of this man. 

_*9 Years ago in the Palace of the Mist Daimyo...*_
The Mist Daimyo and his family huddle behind the the great throne of the inner royal chamber. A vanguard of guardian Shinobi stand in a protective line around them while in the next room beyond, the sounds of fighting and bloodcurdling screams can be heard. 

A six yeal old Isane hugs her father with a scared face, "The monsters are gonna get us daddy!" she exclaims in fear. Her father a short man who wears black spectacles, chuckles nervously and pats his daughter on the head, "Nonsense my dear everything will be f-"

*BABOOOM! *

"THE SWORDSMEN HAVE BREACHED THE CHAMBER!!" one of the guardian ninja shouts. 

Smoke fills the room as the two massive front doors to the chamber explode inwards, and six wraith like shadows speed through the smoke, and begin cutting down the guardian ninja with giant swords. Within a minute all of the Daimyo's remaining guardians are killed. 

A devious laugh echoes through the door and Arlong appears at the threshold of the doors, with a grin on his face. "ARLONG WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS OUTRAGE!?" the Daimyo shouts in outrage. His wife tries to hold him back but he pushes her away and strides right up to Arlong, staring daggers at him even though he only comes up to his chest in height. 

"I AM THE DAIMYO OF THIS LAND!! IT IS YOUR DUTY TO SERVE ME AND PROTECT ME. HOW DARE YOU GO AGAINST ME AND CENTURIES OF TRADITION?! THIS IS THE WAY IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN AND ALWAYS WILL B-"

*SNAP!*

With a casual flick of his right wrist, Arlong snaps the man's neck, like a Chicken bone. "Yeah well...I'm starting a new tradition!" Arlong replies with a laugh. Suddenly Isane runs towards her father and kneels by his side, crying in a fit of tears. 

"DADDY!" 

Arlong points at one of the six swordsman assembled in the chamber and snaps his fingers. "Kabure make an example of this one!"  

Kabure nods and appears in front of Isane in a blur of speed and lifts her into the air with his right hand. Isane continues crying and beats her tiny fists against the man. Kabure laughs at her resistance and darts his free hand towards Isane's face with whipfast speed. Suddenly she feels mindblowing pain hit her left eye...then nothing but darkness. 

Isane's mother screams in horror as Kabure hands Arlong's Isane's bloody left eyeball, which he pops into his mouth, "Hmm...just like a gumball!" he exclaims with a chuckle, then spits it out at the floor and crushes it under his right foot. Kabure smiles at Arlong but he shakes his head at the swordsman, "Meh let her live...and keep the mother around too," he says while licking his lips, "Kill the rest..." 

Bloodcurdling screams follow a second later as blood flies everywhere and Arlong simply walks out. 

*Right here right now...*
"What do I see?" 

_I see your head on a pike, and your eyeballs roasting on a spit. _

For her own sake Isane keeps these words to herself and instead bows respectfully towards Arlong, "I see a new weapon for the Mist my lord...me," she tells the Shark like man with a devilish grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2010)

_*The Uchiha District/The Aftermath...*_
Kaion stares at the burnt out husk of his families shop and sighs audibly in frustration, "This sucks..." A hand rests on his right shoulder, "Don't worry, all this can be rebuilt. All that matters is that no one was hurt. Others fared far worse then we did," a calm voice replies. 

Kaion peers towards his father, Saito Uchiha, and nods his head, "It doesn't make me any less angry that _he_ got away." 

Saito frowns at the reference to Rasetsu, "All things come to us what we truly deserve, of that you can be sure."

Kaion shrugs, "I guess," he mutters, clearly not in agreement with his father's words. He crouches in front of the burnt out sign of their store and stares fixedly at it, "So what happens to the clan now?" he asks quietly. 

"Hopefully a new beginning,." his father replies.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Koutetsu's Tailed form theme_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSTdSscfgJ8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





Koutetsu, Forest of the hidden mist-


?I need to be stronger.? Koutetsu stood atop a tree and looked out over the forest. ?Kinsame!? Koutets shouts. ?Oh, such a strong tone.. what is it you wish for?? Koutetsu clenched his fists. ?I need you to grant me that power once more.? The forest disappeared and the two were in a long hallway, Kinsame trapped behind a glass barrier with a seal on it. The hallway resembled a sewer with multiple hooks hanging from the ceiling. ?You wish for my power again?? Kinsame grinned. ?You granted it to me once before? I request you grant it to me again.? Koutetsu stood full of resolve. ?You remember what happened last time don?t you?.?

A few days ago on their mission-

?Urgh?.? Koutetsu coughed his stomach bleeding. ?Well, Well! Good for you!? Before him stood a man cloaked in black. ?I.. thought there was only one of you?? Koutetsu wiped the blood from his mouth. ?That fool, obviously he?d need help.? The man spun his blade around. ?Damn it, at this right I?ll die.? Koutetsu gripped a kunai in his free hand. ?Then, allow me to lend you power.? Kinsame?s voice echoed in his mind. ?What?? Koutetsu raised a brow. ?Allow me to lend you power, it would be boring if you died now.? Kinsame grinned, chakra leaking through the seal of his cage. 

?Hmm?? The man clad in the black hood stepped back. ?Your chakra is increasing at an odd rate? just what are you?? He was rather calm about the situation. ?I hold, the bijuu kinsame within me.? Golden chakra began to surround koutetsu, his eyes had become golden and he could feel the chakra sources around him. ?A jin hmm? I miscalculated..? The man raised his sword. ?But I won?t falter!? He grinned. ?I?ll fucking kill you.? Koutetsu?s teeth appeared much more shark like as he leaped forward.

Present-

?You?ve become so demanding now.? Kinsame smirked, the water at Koutetsu?s feet begins to engulf him and turn to gold. ?I?ll grant you my power, Use it and become the beast I know you are!? Outside, Koutetsu?s body explodes in a golden aura. ?GRAAAH!!!!!? He shouts, rushing down the tree. ?This feeling, It?s amazing.? He smirked, There was no time to waste, he?d need this power if he was going to the chuunin exams? He?d need to become as strong as he could.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 14, 2010)

"Tsudo, we are friends. Fall Sensei is here to teach you, not to hurt you. That is a Sanada Clansman. He could be your cousin, or even brother. No one here is a stranger" 

The voices suddenly went quiet when Kinzey began to speak. Tsudo watched him carefully, before releasing his shirt and relaxing. He smiled, nodding his head.

"Thanks, Kinzey. You're right." He looked at his new team, together now, suddenly excited to get started with his training.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo; Restaurant District*
> 
> The small protest group looked on in awe as a gaint towering cloud of smoke ascended into the sky. From her vantage point atop the building Kayo could easily tell the direction and where it was coming from.
> 
> ...



The large bear like mountain of an Uchiha Kingpin, stared down at the Akimichi and her crew with a smug arrogant look as he took a puff from his cigar every 3 seconds. The air of superiority that hung around him was much greater than that of the other Uchiha's which only further served to piss Kayo off.

"I think you heard me, excuse yourseleves from off my property before I have all of you arrested!" As the crowd of Akimichi protesters and Kingpin exchanged words with one another outside, a little girl who anyone could tell was an Akimichi from the characteristic plump face that all (except Kayo) had. "Thanks for the ice cream mom, butter pecan is my fav!" The girl squealed in delight. Though a small bump in the roll ended her ice cream delight as she fell to the ground. The ice cream that previously stood atop a cone soar through the air and landed with a splat...on the Kingpin's brand new shoes.

The gaint no necked man ended his agruement with the protesters as he stared down at his now soiled shoes.

"I'm so sorry sir, it was an accident my daughter tripped and fell coming out the shot. Please I'll be happy to pay to get them clean or buy you a new pair." The woman said apologetically.

"Yea, I'm vewy sorry mister..." The little girl chimed in with puppy dog eyes. This wasn't enough to quell the rage that had built up inside of the Kingpin. "You AKIMICHI FILTH!" He roared back handing the woman into a wall, and then literally punting her child back into the store. That was the last straw. Kayo could put up with insults for a period of time and could deal with being looked down upon, but putting your hands on any of her clanmens, innocent ones at that, was taking it a step to far.

*POW*

The sound echoed of flesh meeting flesh, as Kayo punched Kingpin dead in the jaw staggering the tall man.

"You want a fight girl? I'll teach you a childs place!" The Uchiha clamly took off his jacket revealing a fat, yet muscular build underneath with a black wife beater.

"BRING IT FAILCHIHA!"

*Katen Kyoukotsu; Small town outside of Iwagakure; Pub*

"I do beileve...I win again boys."

Placing the cards on the table the men around sat an awe as others mouths stood ajar as a very tall purple haired woman took the pot of cash that sat in the middle of the table. It had been their 8th time challenging the woman to a good old fashion game of Gin. Of the 12 patrons in the pub 8 men tested their skills against her only to lose their fortune against her.

"It was nice playing with you boys, but I'm tired of playing games...I think I'll head out now." The woman stood up from her chair showing more of her staggering height and unique dress. A gaint skull sat in the middle of her dress with piercing red eyes, that seemed to stare into one's soul. The woman place her earnings in the hand packet's of her outfit and kindly began to stroll her way out the door.

From the shadows in the corner dark eyes watched her ever move. As she left a quick flick of the wrist was the signal as four men rushed outside.

Katen looked down at the ground before shooting brief looks in each direction. "5...4...3...2-" Her unusal counting was cut off as four men suddenly surronded her, coming out of the dark alleyways of nearby buildings brandishing swords. _"Seems they were faster than I expected"_ She smirked, but not because of their predictability, but of the footsteps that apporached from behind.

A raven haired, blue eyed, fair skinned man with a black T-shirt torn down the middle wearing a matching leather jacket and pants set stopped a few feet away from her. "This is a common drill that I hate repeating, but just incase you don't know" He said smugly "Drop the money on the ground and we may let yo go." A series of snickers erupted from the group of men standing around her enjoying the moment.

"Jiro Takahashi - Bandit, wanted in 2 different countries for violent robbery and rape. 20,000 ryo bounty for his capture." Jiro's smug grin had now been replaced with pure rage as the soft spoken Katen turned to look at him with a grin. "Now what was it about you not liking to repeat yourself? Well I feel the same way, you were in the bar weren't you?...At the moment I tire of games, so if you would just turn yourself in it would save us a lot of time and trouble."

Jiro let out a feral growl as he stared into the back of the woman before him. "You think your funny whore? Guys, fuck the money, rape her, kill her and then rape her corpse!" His orders were followed by a simultaneous "Yes Boss!" As the group slowly walked toward Katen savoring what they thought would be an easy kill. "It seems...you thought of my warning as some kind of joke? As I said before...I'm not in the mood to play games!"

From beneath the ground of one of his lackey's a figure began to rise. All tha could be seen was a gleam of light as one of the minons heads was cut clean from his shoulders. Before Jiro could react Katen had brandished her own sword and with one powerful stroke sent out a surge of electricity literally frying the others. Scared for his life Jiro attempted to run, but feel to the ground as he ran into something solid.

With fearful eyes he looked up into the eyes of a masked woman who looked down at him with a cold stare, colder than death. A swift blow to the back of the head and Jiro was out like a light as Katen flung his unconscious body over her shoulder. "It shouldn't have taken that long, come one let's turn him in and collect our reward."


----------



## migukuni (Feb 15, 2010)

*Lind Kusa and Kotaro Oto*



dark0 said:


> ?That?s no reason to hate or talk down to them.? Lind criticized to zero?s vast hypocrisy in defending the weaker clans. ?Your one to talk, I remember you were the bastard of class 3, you were cynical to everyone. Well, 'cept the girls of course.? Zero mocked him with simple mental assault, ?Cynical is a real big word ya know  and I don?t hate people for no reason or discriminate, I just hate the stupid? Zero pointed his fingers over at lind and he sighed in overconfidence and dismay -keh- zero tried to piss him over the limit and put the nails in the coffin, "I wonder what you have, a god complex, or just a superiority complex."





Sumon said:


> *Izuna ? Kusagakure*
> 
> Izuna couldn?t recover from the previous incident. He still was distressing himself and couldn?t think properly. Boy didn?t say even a single word to the newcomer. It was very rude of him, because he was the one who always acted kindly and politely. It was possible that his sensei revived his trauma, which he suffered when he was very young. Izuna didn?t notice how his left eye became red and one swirl appeared in it.



Lind in his mind was already wanting to throw up his beautiful arms into the air. "look here boy, I don't have scars on my skin, my hair is always perfect. I do like pizza and Fried chicken but your eating without etiquette just like an Akimichi would, also if you want a dick..." Lind looked over at zero, holy shi~~  he didn't notice it but the guy was a hottie, atleast for Lind he was he smirked a bit as he continued. "I wouldn't mind it if you want a dick..." Lind thought for awhile then continued "You seem to be mistaken, I have nothing against other clans, and I don't exactly see the Uchiha clan as a better clan than the others, and for your last question..."

Lind took hold of Zero's shoulder and pushed him down on the forest floor making sure that both of Zero's legs and arms were pinned against him and he couldn't move to kick him in any vital organ. " I have a sexual superiority complex" Lind said as he licked at Zero's ear and jumped out of the way from Zero's arm that had snaked out and tried to hit him in the head. He stood up and smiled at Zero with a smirk. "what can I say, I think I just found someone nice to play with."



Sumon said:


> *Sumon ? Kirigakure* (its Otogakure lol)
> 
> Sumon couldn?t land on his teammate even a single hit. His opponent was too fast for him and had a better taijutsu skill. But then he saw an opening in which Sumon tried to turn to account, but was tricked. It was only used to deliver a hit to the face of Sumon. It was so powerful that boy flew a few metres. Sumon didn?t have another choice but to use his bloodline limit. Kid started heading towards Kotaru once again, but now when it looked that Sumon will try to punch his teammate, Sumon withstood few metres and launched his finger bones to the Kotaru ?Teshi Sendan?.



Kotaro wavered a bit as Sumon evade his punch and launched out finger bones just below his elbow. Kotaro changed his stance to another leg (Gamaku) and used his rotating arms to block the Teshi Sendan with his seikuken. He pushed back Sumon with a palm strike and held up his arms again. "It seems you don't know much about seikuken so I'll tell you. This is a C-Rank Taijutsu defensive move that utilizes the calm mind a little bit amount of chakra. The weakness is that I can't move from here but any half arsed attack against me would not work on this technique. My hand moves in circular movements to easily deflect attacks be it projectiles or taijutsu moves, that's why even your Tenshi Sendan can be nullified by this technique."

*"my my... I'm glad that my team is composed of quite some talented individuals..."* A voice called out from the window as a small guy with an automail arm came through the small window frame. He stood up and cleaned out his wrinkled cloak and smiled warmly*"I'm Edward Elric, I'll be your team leader, yoroshiku!"*


----------



## Sumon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Light - Falcon Hill*

Boy looked with a surprised face and saw a lot of falcons flying around the huge hill. There were so many of them. And their size scared Light a little, from smallest to biggest ones. But what he was stunned by most was the landscape. In the center of that place there was a huge hill, around which were flying a lot of falcons. That hill was separated from the land by river. A river which water was so clear, that boy could easily see his image in it. However there was a bridge which leaded to that hill too. Then there was some kind of houses. On them were strange hieroglyphic, which were written in red color. Last but not least were statues of falcons. Those statues were all around that area. 

Light saw the same small brown falcon, which leaded him to this mysterious place. Now falcon was leading him to that hill. Boy walked through the bridge as he was looking around that place. But his gape ended really fast, he was inside of that hill already. He was in some kind of room, where an old falcon was standing. Falcon was waiting for the boy. He explained everything to a boy about summoning technique and asked Light what is his purpose in a life. Boy was a little confused by everything. But his purpose in a life was to stop an endless pain. Boy wanted a peace in the life. And that’s what he said to an old falcon. Falcon only laughed at the boy with his low tone. 

After his dialogue with and old falcon, boy signed with his blood in some kind of scrool. Now he was going to train in this place. His first goal was to climb into a huge mountain. In order to do that, ninja’s mind had to be clear and he had to be concentrated. It looked a little silly for the boy, but it couldn’t be helped. He wanted to become a very strong shinobi and fulfil his role. 


*Shinomori - Suna*

Boy started heading to the north, where swordsman house supposed to be. His zombie moving and bloody clothes attracted too much attention. People looked at the boy with a fear in their eyes and tried not to get in young psycho’s way. They knew what could had happened if they would. However, Shinomori wasn’t dumb too. He tried to avoid main roads, so he walked by lanes. 

When boy was next to the black house with red strange signs, he started walking around it and checking if there wasn’t any kind of traps. Boy stopped near the window and started looking through it. He didn’t see anything, so he continued walking around the house. But suddenly, he heard some kind of squeak. Shinomori was putting his right hand on the sword’s hint, but was too slow. An enemy’s hand smashed the window and started strangling Shinomori. Boy couldn’t breath and his body became numb. However, Shinomori somehow was able to draw his katana and almost cut off an enemy’s hand. Swordsman withdrew out of boy’s neck hand fast. 

Swordsman retreated to the other room of his house, while Shinomori jumped through the window to the house as he coughed. Boy’s body became normal and he could fight with his full strength. Shinomori looked at the photo once again to confirm the target. He looked the same: red clothes, red hair and a huge sword. 

“You have a nice blade there. Will you let me to try it?”

“I will. You will get a chance to feel it in your stomach.”

Both of them exchanged some words. They were confident in their abilities and both thought that kill each other.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 15, 2010)

Iwagakure; Hiro

Ever since the start of the day, Hiro couldn't get rid of that depressing feeling of foreboding. It was almost like he would be left with noting after today.

"Get in here kid." Hiro's smile faltered as he heard his drunken mother call out to him. Hiro walked through the house towards the expensive dining room where his mother was drowning herself in expensive wine.

"You are a disgrace;" She slurred as the wine glass fell out of her hand. "What kind of ninja is blind." Hiro stared in the direction of where she could smell the alcohol. "No wonder they never called you back for another mission."

"Yes, that is wonderful mother; I will try to take your criticism to heart while I try to live up to your standard of fraud and sleeping with the judge so my partner goes to jail instead of me." Hiro walked out of the house, ignoring the bottle of alcohol that missed him my miles.

'I might go see dad,' Hiro thought to himself as he walked past the town square. 

"Think I might say hi to Akihiko, in case he disappears like Jack did." He muttered as he walked towards the Sanada clan building.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 15, 2010)

*George Sanada - A candidate for the Sanada Clan Leader*



Tkae said:


> ""Fall Sensei!"
> 
> Before he could see how the man would react, someone called from the distance, approaching them. Suddenly near people he didn't know, Tsudo began to get nervous. He gripped his shirt, staring at the ground, trying to block the situation out and force himself to relax. He began to hear voices whispering all around him. 'Damnit,' Tsudo thought. 'Now they'll think I'm weird.'
> 
> He tried to ignore the voices, but they only grew louder. He looked up and tried to act as if nothing was wrong, twisting the edge of his shirt around his hand.





kinzey said:


> Meanwhile, Kinzey started speaking to Tsudo in a soothing voice.  "Tsudo, we are friends. Fall Sensei is here to teach you, not to hurt you. That is a Sanada Clansman. He could be your cousin, or even brother. No one here is a stranger" . Whenever this happened with him, Kinzey (or another of Tsudo's good friends) had to show him that he somehow had a connection with everyone there. It usualy worked, and he hoped it would now.





Tkae said:


> "Thanks, Kinzey. You're right." He looked at his new team, together now, suddenly excited to get started with his training.



George grumbled as he walked towards the rendezvous, he wasn't usually grumpy but his twin brother not being as nice as he should be kind of pissed him off. He stumbled through the forest, why do they have to meet here he wondered roughly. He saw a flash of yellow fur in the general direction of where he was going. That was probably where his teammates were.

George was in the clearing where his teammates were. He saw two guys one was younger than him and the other a bit older than him and the last one was... some kind of summon. Well at least on George's eyes he was a summon. Then he remembered what his uncle Tao Ren had said about Grande L. Fall being a... well he was human but at the same time not.

*"Okay good that everyone is here. Alright so you guys would want to know each other better"* Grande said as he saw the last of his genin's arrive. *"Ok it's all simple just tell us your name, age, why you want to be a ninja, your favorite food, your favorite color, your strongest asset, your strongest liability, what type of fighting your good at and what type of fighting your worst at."*

George, Tsudo and Kinzey gawked at their sensei. Well he surely looked very... intimidating and all but... he was kind of... well laid back. *"alright I'll start then. My name is Grande L. Fall, 38, To protect Iwagakure and be like Ulik, Medium Rare Steak, Yellow, Bravery, Frankness, Taijutsu and Genjutsu... Now that was simple right?"* Grande pointed at George *"Ok you're next"*

George scratched his head and sighed, this guy was unlike his rough mentor uncle Ren. Nonetheless he answered George Sanada, 15, To be a good right hand man for my tight ass twin brother, Fried Chicken, Blue, Loyalty to my clan, uhhhmmm... I guess being too laid back is a liability, I'm good at Taijutsu and has a bit of a problem with Genjutsu" George answered honestly as Grande nodded and pointed at the other Genin that was not yet called.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sumon - Team 1 - Oto*

?But every jutsu can be countered!? Sumon was ready to release his rib bones to scare his teammate and get out of his grip, but was interrupted by the voice coming out of the window. Boy turned his guard off and looked at the window. There was a small blond hair guy with a metal hand. Sumon would think that this is some kind of joke and that?s the third genin. That guy was the same height like Sumon was. But metal arm said conversely. It showed that he has a lot of experience and most likely lost his arm in a fight. Sumon jumped back out of Kotaru as soon as he let Sumon go and started introducing himself. ?I am Sumon Kaguya. I was born in Kirigakure, but was sent to this village two days ago.? Sumon said with a lot of confidence.
*

Izuna - Team 2 - Kusa*
*
Flashback:*

?No, you weren?t. You just pretend to be an Uchiha to play with us. You came to this village because you were expeled from your own. That?s why your parents were killed. So, shoo, visitor.?

Anger started appearing in Izuna. He couldn?t control himself and solved everything with his fist. Boy had beaten up three of his friends, who foul-mouthed about his family without breaking a sweat. He would have killed them if not an interruption of the others. 
*
Present:*

Now was the same. Anger flowed through his blood. And to add more, he was pissed off even more by his teammate?s dialogue about nonsense and child?s play, when they?re on a mission. He wanted to wreak his furry and especially to destroy that dumb smirk out of Lind?s face. Boy wanted to show, that newcomers have to listen to the others and not act as they want. Izuna had charged Lind as fast as he could and punched to the face with all of his power. ?You have a problem with this squad? If you do, then let?s solve it now.? Izuna said tauntingly right after the punch while he was standing crooked.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 15, 2010)

*Akihiko Iwa / Kotaro Oto / Lind Kusa*



South of Hell said:


> Iwagakure; Hiro
> 'I might go see dad,' Hiro thought to himself as he walked past the town square.
> 
> "Think I might say hi to Akihiko, in case he disappears like Jack did." He muttered as he walked towards the Sanada clan building.



Akihiko grumbled out and packed his stuff trying to get away from the mansion at the moment. His twin brother was home and constantly nagging him. Which would have been fine if they were a bit younger, but come on. He carefully crept out of the Sanada Clan District and started walking down the mountain stairs towards the Iwagakure Main village. *"take care Akihiko-sama"* A voice called out from behind him. Akihiko looked back and turned around again, ignoring Tasuki's perverted smile. Ohhhh, how unlucky can he be to have such perverted people around him.

He walked down the steps thinking and missing his teammates. He was quite unlucky when it came to teams. His first team was disbanded after one mission, his second team was also disbanded after one mission and now he had no teammates, at least none that he knew off. Akihiko looked questioningly in front of him and saw... Was that Hiro, he couldn't be sure but he was pretty sure it was Hiro, he scratched his head and shouted out. "Hey! Hiro! Whatcha doin' here?"



Sumon said:


> *Sumon - Team 1 - Oto*
> 
> “But every jutsu can be countered!” Sumon was ready to release his rib bones to scare his teammate and get out of his grip, but was interrupted by the voice coming out of the window. Boy turned his guard off and looked at the window. There was a small blond hair guy with a metal hand. Sumon would think that this is some kind of joke and that’s the third genin. That guy was the same height like Sumon was. But metal arm said conversely. It showed that he has a lot of experience and most likely lost his arm in a fight. Sumon jumped back out of Kotaru as soon as he let Sumon go and started introducing himself. “I am Sumon Kaguya. I was born in Kirigakure, but was sent to this village two days ago.” Sumon said with a lot of confidence.



Edward nodded towards Sumon and shook his hand *"well I heard you saying that every jutsu can be countered and I must agree it can be countered. You also have to realize though that Seikuken is C-Rank and is mainly use for defense, meanwhile your tenshi sendan is a D-rank. Though I must say that technique of yours was quite formidable."*

"Kotaro Inugami from Sunagakure, we were transferred into this village as proof of alliance, we just arrived yesterday night." Kotaro said as he extended out his hand "Nice to meet you, new teammate"

A vein in Edwards head twitched as his new genin thought of him as a new teammate *"Call me sensei"*

Kotaro looked at him questioningly and then thought for a while then shrugged "sorry sensei I thought you were our teammate."

Edward stopped himself from calling the kid squirt. *"Sumon, I'll give you a hint of weakness on that seikuken style, His defense is slower below the knee"*

Kotaro pouted and said "Not If I move down"

*"Well whatever, alright you two, what do you want to do before going on the mission?"* Edward said.



Sumon said:


> Izuna - Team 2 - Kusa[/B]
> *Flashback:*
> 
> “No, you weren’t. You just pretend to be an Uchiha to play with us. You came to this village because you were expelled from your own. That’s why your parents were killed. So, shoo, visitor.”
> ...



The figure that Izuna punched disappeared with a smoke and a log. "Oi what the fuck was that for? You could have bruised my beautiful skin damnit." Lind said as he jumped up from the low branch he stood on, he was sure that the guy was way faster than him and so he should keep his distance. Linds' own eyes showing his tomoe that was reflected on Izuna's eyes as well. It was a good thing that he was able to cast kawarimi quickly, but still the blow grazed him a bit and he hoped it wouldn't show a bruise.  "Sorry Izuna-san but I think I like zero-kun better"


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 15, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Akihiko grumbled out and packed his stuff trying to get away from the mansion at the moment. His twin brother was home and constantly nagging him. Which would have been fine if they were a bit younger, but come on. He carefully crept out of the Sanada Clan District and started walking down the mountain stairs towards the Iwagakure Main village. *"take care Akihiko-sama"* A voice called out from behind him. Akihiko looked back and turned around again, ignoring Tasuki's perverted smile. Ohhhh, how unlucky can he be to have such perverted people around him.
> 
> He walked down the steps thinking and missing his teammates. He was quite unlucky when it came to teams. His first team was disbanded after one mission, his second team was also disbanded after one mission and now he had no teammates, at least none that he knew off. Akihiko looked questioningly in front of him and saw... Was that Hiro, he couldn't be sure but he was pretty sure it was Hiro, he scratched his head and shouted out. "Hey! Hiro! Whatcha doin' here?"



Hiro looked towards the direction where he heard his old team-mate's voice. He could hear as Akihiko's voice coming closer towards him. "Hey! Hiro! Whatcha doin' here?"

Hiro put on an artificial smile as he heard his friend stop infront of him. He tried for a real smile but something was wrong."Not much Aki, just that the faculty wouldn't let me do another mission until I handed in my paperwork for the last mission. Just ended up getting my mum to do it for me." He lied as he started walking towards the gate. 

"Just going to see my dad in prison." He could just bet Akihiro was raising his eyebrow. "In for a crime he didn't commit." He explained as the two walked out of the village on the ten kilometer trek towards the prison.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 15, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Hiro put on an artificial smile as he heard his friend stop infront of him. He tried for a real smile but something was wrong."Not much Aki, just that the faculty wouldn't let me do another mission until I handed in my paperwork for the last mission. Just ended up getting my mum to do it for me." He lied as he started walking towards the gate.
> 
> "Just going to see my dad in prison." He could just bet Akihiro was raising his eyebrow. "In for a crime he didn't commit." He explained as the two walked out of the village on the ten kilometer trek towards the prison.



Akihiko wasn't exactly very close to Hiro but even he could tell that something was wrong, but it just doesn't seem right to pry about Hiro's life at the moment. Akihiko looked at Hiro slightly wondering he never got to ask about why Hiro became blind and he never really knows much about it. He thought for awhile and it wouldn't be bad to know someone now and again. "You know, I never got around to asking you why you turned blind... And... well I dunno if it sounds weird to you, but I could probably help your father be pardoned. I mean..." Akihiko thought for awhile while Hiro looked at him sideways with a slightly confused look. "well, If I make him into my body guard or something then... at least he'd have a better life than in prison."


----------



## Sumon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sumon - Team 1 - Oto*

Sumon heard out what his sensei said and with a serious tone started talking.

"Even so, jutsus are a ninja’s weapons. A weapon is only as powerful as its wielder. It can be formidable or weak. You can have B rank jutsu, and be taken by a mere D rank jutsu used by master. The difference is in the power.”

Then boy saw how his teammate misunderstanding that Edward is our sensei. It could happen for Sumon too. Then kid turned his head to Kotaru and said with a smile in his face

“I hope we will get a chance to continue our fight. And don’t forget, I ain’t going to be fooled by that jutsu again.” 

Sumon scratched his head and said to his sensei: “Well, I would like to do a B rank mission, you could see in our fight, that we’re not an academy level ninjas.” 

*
Izuna - Team 2 - Kusa
*
Izuna’s anger and sharingan eye disappeared as he delivered a punch into nothing. Now he was like always, a friendly and funny person. But when boy heard Lind’s words, he discomfited. Izuna pointed his finger to Lind and shouted.

“I’m not your boy toy you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! One more word about it and you’re going to eat through a straw and play with bears in a cave, understood?”


----------



## migukuni (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kotaro Oto / Lind Kusa*



Sumon said:


> *Sumon - Team 1 - Oto*
> 
> Sumon heard out what his sensei said and with a serious tone started talking.
> 
> ...




"Even so, jutsus are a ninja?s weapons. A weapon is only as powerful as its wielder. It can be formidable or weak. You can have B rank jutsu, and be taken by a mere D rank jutsu used by master. The difference is in the power.? Sumon said ?I hope we will get a chance to continue our fight. And don?t forget, I ain?t going to be fooled by that jutsu again.? 

At that Kotaro looked at him "are you trying to say that I'm weaker than you?" Kotaro said with a slight undertone of disbelief. We're close to each others level, you don't really think you can break my seikuken with a simple D-Rank." 

Sumon scratched his head and said to his sensei: ?Well, I would like to do a B rank mission, you could see in our fight, that we?re not an academy level ninjas.? 

Edward looked at Sumon and laughed out *"well I suppose you could say that you're in luck, we're going to have a joint mission with the different villages, so you guys better get ready to have a long trek."*



> *Izuna - Team 2 - Kusa*
> Izuna?s anger and sharingan eye disappeared as he delivered a punch into nothing. Now he was like always, a friendly and funny person. But when boy heard Lind?s words, he discomfited. Izuna pointed his finger to Lind and shouted.
> 
> ?I?m not your boy toy you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! One more word about it and you?re going to eat through a straw and play with bears in a cave, understood??



Lind looked over at Izuna and scratched his head, what a weird kid. "kid I think your mistaking something, I wouldn't want to have you as my boy toy at all" With that Lind let out a loud guffaw and waved his hand at the boy making sure that the kid wouldn't just jump out at him. "And I have no idea with what you mean by eating through a straw and play with bears in a cave either."

Lind looked over at Zero and smirked "Now that guy I wouldn't mind..."


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 15, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Akihiko wasn't exactly very close to Hiro but even he could tell that something was wrong, but it just doesn't seem right to pry about Hiro's life at the moment. Akihiko looked at Hiro slightly wondering he never got to ask about why Hiro became blind and he never really knows much about it. He thought for awhile and it wouldn't be bad to know someone now and again. "You know, I never got around to asking you why you turned blind... And... well I dunno if it sounds weird to you, but I could probably help your father be pardoned. I mean..." Akihiko thought for awhile while Hiro looked at him sideways with a slightly confused look. "well, If I make him into my body guard or something then... at least he'd have a better life than in prison."



Hiro was quiet for a very long time as the two walked on in silence towards the Earth Steel Prison. A couple times he made sounds as if he wanted to respond but ended up closing it and continued walking as the tower prison got closer and closer.

He then sighed and opened his mouth once more and began to speak. 

"I became blind when I was on my first escort mission; I really don't like to talk about it. But the basic gist of it was my mother was in a coup and basically she killed my team mates and sensei and blamed my dad for it and now he is  serving life."

Earth Steel Prison

"*Well, really didn't want to kill the guy.*" Taron muttered as he stared down at the body which harboured his guitar stabbing through his gut. "*Teriyo Famicon; You really shouldn't have tried to stop me. And you really shouldn't have been stupid enough to announce yourself.*"

"Kid, you can really swing that guitar." Seven said as he admired the damage on the guy. "Guy needed to be killed, one of Iwa's finest chucked in because of his wife blamed him for murder of a new genin team except for one who they left blind. The couples son apparantly."

"*Yeah, hmm?*" Taron muttered without caring. He was more focused on Not-Minnaro who was glaring at the two. "*Hi.*"


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 15, 2010)

*The Uchiha District Burning Aftermath*

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Hospital; Konohagakure*

The girl laid in bed, Her body covered in bandages. It had been about a week now since the Uchiha district incident, Numerous news figures had tried to cover the story even hearing that Rasetsu had been the one behind the attack. The Hokage best believed it to the hide the fact that Rasetsu had been behind the attack and attributed it to a wild gas fire that had gone out of control.

Anyone outside the Uchiha clan believe this to be true, However the members new what had really gone on. Ryoumo passed her fingers on her new found eye. The doctors had told her it was Hitoshi's dying wish on his hospital bed for his sister to have his eye. Her stomach turned to a knot, her family was completly gone. Turning to side she clenched the pillow in her palm that rested beneath her. "Hitoshi"

*Meeting of the Four Uchihas - Secret Council Room - The Uchiha District*

"The district seems to be heading back to some level of normalcy" The voice belonging to a female, Whose fine glasses brimmed her eyes. Wearing a more militant like version of the Uchiha clothing she waited at the southern side of the table. Known throughout the district as Quistis "Snake Tail" Uchiha, She was known for favoring a whip in battle. She control the southern district.

*Quistis*


She was known for her composed demeanor, Her words met but another Uchiha. "Yes but what about the Princess. Without any real heir to the throne the Uchihas face quite the dilemma, Any moment longer and the influx of power might tempt those who seek it" The sophisticated tone belonged to Nomanko "Glass Eye" Uchiha known for climbing the ranks despite having only one functioning Sharingan eye, He over saw the western district. 

*Nomanko*


"Hell I tells ya what, That darn Rasetsu betta not tink about steppin round these parts again yet he be facing the wrath of this here blade" The butchered language coming from none other then Aiim "Quick Draw" Uchiha known for being the best swordsman to ever come from the district. His wild attitude earned him quite the reputation during his active days of duty, He currently watches over Eastern District.

*Aiim*


"Now Now, Let us save our words for when Saito arrives. The meeting should commence once all governing Uchiha's are present" The elderly man broke the argument. His name Anryu "Immortal" Uchiha, Known throughout the village for not only participating in the fourth ninja war but for fighting against the previous Raikage and killing him in battle. Now nothing more then an elder he laments over what has happened. "The actions of my Son, Rasetsu cannot be the end of this clan" Anryu spoke once more as the other three stood quiet and waited for Saito to arrive.

*Anryu*


----------



## Sumon (Feb 15, 2010)

*Light - Takigakure*

Boy started climbing a huge hill. It was so exhausting and hard. It looked that hill sucks his chakra. And the frost was enormous. It felt like cold needles were stuck in his legs. Boy couldn’t feel his legs anymore and was only in a halfway. Light fell on the ground trying to respire. Boy wanted to get out of this place. This place for him became from wonderful to horrible. But then he saw his father. It was hallucination, which gave him a lot of hope. He knew that if he wanted to fulfil his role, he had to overcome this god damned hill. Boy stood up and started heading up with a lot of confidence. 

But another halfway was much harder to overcome. Ground was as hot as lava and to keep a foot on the ground more than two seconds would be a suicide. He could easily run on it, but then was another problem. Falcons, which were flying around the hill, did powerful windflaws. Those windflaws could easily raise boy into the air. So he took two kunais, one for each hand. Boy concentrated and started running like a doggy without looking back.  

When he was on the top of the hill, he felt like being the world’s strongest shinobi. It was a great feeling for him. His sandals were melted and he was all sweaty. Boy jumped on the falcon, which were his size. Falcon started flying very fast, but boy didn’t fall of it. Wind refreshed him and he felt much better. It didn’t take long for them to reach the ground. Light went to the room, which was inside of the hill and asked an elder falcon about the next training. But instead of answering to the boy, falcon flapped with his one wing and a piece of paper started levitating towards the boy.

“Now you will find an advanced form of chakra control. There are five elements: Fire, Wind, Lightning, Earth and Water. In order to find out which one is yours imbue the paper with a portion of your chakra. The paper will rip in two for Wind, burn for Fire, become wet for Water, fall apart for Earth and crumple for Lightning.”

Boy did what an elder falcon said and a piece of paper became wet. That meant his element is Water. Light listened to some more lectures and left Falcon Hill. Boy knew a little about that stuff from the academy and always imagined about his element. He was happy that his element was Water. Now he headed to Takigakure, his mother-village. He wanted to do some missions and wondered what his squad will look like.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 15, 2010)

migukuni said:


> George Sanada, 15, To be a good right hand man for my tight ass twin brother, Fried Chicken, Blue, Loyalty to my clan, uhhhmmm... I guess being too laid back is a liability, I'm good at Taijutsu and has a bit of a problem with Genjutsu" Grande nodded and pointed at the other Genin that was not yet called.



Taking a deep breath when his sensei pointed at him, he calmed himself, shoving his hands into his pockets.

"My name is Tsudo Sanada, I'm 17, and I want to be a ninja because... I don't know, really. I just feel like I'm supposed to be, and I don't question feelings like that. I like turkey sandwiches with mustard and mayonnaise and the crust cut off, my favorite color is a dark greenish-blue, and I'm really good at ambushing people. I guess my biggest liability is... I don't like confrontation. I don't mind fights if they're unavoidable and they end quickly, but I don't like unnecessary fighting or fights that last too long. I mean, it's not that I don't last long, it's just that if a fight goes on for too long then I start getting really nervous and the pressure starts making me mess up and... yeah. I really like genjutsu and tricking people in fights, like dodging and confusing them then ambushing them. Coming out of nowhere and making them off-balance. Those are fights I like. But I really don't like taijutsu. It just feels too competitive, and I'm not really good at competition. And I'm kind of not very athletic, so I always get the crap beat out of me. So... yeah..." Feeling sweaty and shaking slightly, Tsudo watched Kinzey, the only person who still had to do their sensei's introduction.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Keiji Randamu got the surprise of his life when something flew trough the boarded-up window of his house. He jumped up, first in terror, then moved in curiously on the object that had breached his window. It was a body. A body he knew. A body of an acquaintance. "What the..." he managed to gasp before his door met a fate similar to his window. Only here the perpetrator was a wooden dragon, a wooden dragon that somehow managed to look maniacal even though it was clearly not alive. It might be because it was spewing a hail of needles into the room, Keiji thought. A HAIL OF NEEDLES?

Ukeireru slowly and confidently stalked into the room, sure that his diversionary trick had worked. Besides him walked a human skeleton, it's jaw hanging open grotesquely, revealing the back end of a sinister pipe. Ukeireru scanned the room. Most of the back wall was covered in needles, all having sunk into it a few centimeters. There was a table, some chairs, a bed, a wardrobe, and a bleeding but very much alive figure standing behind the table, his left leg being better suited to a hedgehog. The figure was staring wide-eyed to Ukeireru, his mouth moving in silent curses. Ukeireru laughed at the guy's face. "Keiji Randamu, murderer and jutsu user, 500 in cash bounty on your head" Ukeireru looked how the drama finding place on Keiji's face came to a shocking conclusion. Yes, there were indeed people coming for him, Ukeireru's eyes told him. And no, there would be no escape from this guy standing before him, the eyes also told him. Ukeireru looked how this guy was even alive. A wood block was filled with needles close to the dead guide's body. So he can use jutsu after all, Ukeireru mused while he moved his puppets into position again. This might be more interesting then he had thought at first. Keiji's expression had changed into one of hatred. There would be no running, he knew. He would have to kill again.

Ukeireru brought his skeleton in line of the thrown kunai. Remembering his fight with Shinosuke, he positioned his dragon for a quick swooping attack if Keiji would move in, but none such an attack was forthcoming. Ukeireru was disappointed. This guy wouldn't prove a challenge after all. "Oi mate, ye might talk yerself out of this" Ukeireru yelled at the blonde criminal, for the lone purpose of drawing his stare. Keiji fell for his trick. "Magen ? Narakumi no Jutsu" Ukeireru said in the guy's face, holding his hand up. Keiji's eyes turned wide for a second, then inward as he started screaming. Ukeireru walked over to the guy, who was clearly petrified by whatever vision he was having. "Ye weren't as good as I hoped ye" was the only thing Ukeireru offered as quickly drew the knife across the guy's throat, killing him off. He cut off both of his ears and threw them into a compartment of his bag that was empty. Ukeireru didn't want his stuff blood-soaked. Leaving Keiji in his death throes, Ukeireru slowly walked out, making sure that no blood was staining his clothes, recalling both his puppets and his mind already on his next victim. "Sarani Ransū... You're next"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Kinzey was the last to answer. "My name is Kinzey, Im an orphan so I don't have a last name, I'm 13 years old, I want to protect my village, especially the other orphans, who are like my family, I enjoy bacon cheeseburgers with ketchup, My favorite color is Royal Blue, Im good at negotiation and bartering and that kind of stuff, I would rather turn my enemy into a friend then fight them, which causes my to attack at the last second and only when I'm sure I can't gain an ally, I'm best at ninjutsu and worst at tijutsu". He exhaled deeply from talking for so long and not breathing in.

"I don't like this touchy feely stuff. I want to take touchy feely, slather it in ketchup, and eat it. Mmmmmm, ketchup... "


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 15, 2010)

*Kizaru; Hell's Plains; Wind Country*

"RUN!" A flood of people scattered throughout the streets, The buildings broken down from years of erosion. Strong gusts of wind blew in from every corner flicking over the steel scraps that littered the ground. "*HE'S COMING!" *A bandit cutting in front of someone causing them to fall to the floor. Turning around the object of terror of which they were running from appeared.

Standing atop a nearby building the hanging sun casted an ominous shadow that seemed to stretch on forever. The prestine white coat that hung on his shoulders blew in the wind as he held his wrists up to his mouth. "Found them" He reported to his communicator as he let on a lazy smile to the men who watched below in terror.

_"NO WAY I'M RUNNING!"_ A thug called out firing out a suiton that rushed over towards Kizaru. The waves completly engulfing the building. _"WATER STYLE! WHIRLPOOL BLADES!"_ The waves quickly spun forming a whirlpool that stretched up towards the sky. The turbulent water slicing everything caught inside until finally nothing was left pouring right back unto the ground.

_"I DID IT! I KILLED KIZARU!"_ The man rejoiced, His arms thrown up into the air estactic. The moment of elation was quickly ended as the terror returned back on the faces of his surrounding comrades. "_Hey Wh-whats wrong?" _he asked looking at the men before turning around. Kizaru stood, His tall stature towering over the man. "You almost ruined my suit. Please be careful Next time"

He said calmly bringing up his foot, The unique Ranton element wrapping around his legs. The mans eyes glazed over with fear as his face was pounding in by the kick sending him flying through several buildings and out of sight.* "RUN!"* The men quickly scattered as Kizaru stood looking around apathetically. "Now for the rest of you"

*Seven; Steel Earth; Iwagakure*

Before the two could reach Minnaro they where stopped by a sudden explosion. The burping flames and rain of debris causing them to jump backwards. An umbrella of smoke poured forth, The shifting clouds disrupting their view of Minnaro. The sound of a wheezing could be heard admist the clouds until finally a silhoutte was visible.* "Intresting"* Seven remarked, His ragdoll smile creepy as ever.

The smoke finally dissapating showed a heavily armored man, The gas mask around his face responsible for his odd breathing pattern. Minnaro snickered as he retreated backwards "Goodluck kiddies, Code's never lost a fight" He said running off trying to report the incident back to Ulik in order to call for back up. The prison had been thrown to chaos and stopping the criminals was number one priority. *"This is gonna be bad"* Seven said.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 15, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Seven; Steel Earth; Iwagakure
> 
> Before the two could reach Minnaro they where stopped by a sudden explosion. The burping flames and rain of debris causing them to jump backwards. An umbrella of smoke poured forth, The shifting clouds disrupting their view of Minnaro. The sound of a wheezing could be heard admist the clouds until finally a silhoutte was visible. "Intresting" Seven remarked, His ragdoll smile creepy as ever.
> 
> The smoke finally dissapating showed a heavily armored man, The gas mask around his face responsible for his odd breathing pattern. Minnaro snickered as he retreated backwards "Goodluck kiddies, Code's never lost a fight" He said running off trying to report the incident back to Ulik in order to call for back up. The prison had been thrown to chaos and stopping the criminals was number one priority. "This is gonna be bad" Seven said.*


*

Taron: Earth Steel Prison

"Pfft, fucking coward." Taron muttered at the sight of the retreating man. He then quickly pulled out two Kunai and wrapped an explosive tag around one of the handles and threw them in Minnaro's direction.

The new man caught the blade with the explosive and then and chucked it at the kage bunshin he had disguised as the second kunai.

However, that was the oppurtunity Taron needed to start playing his Demon Chains Illusions genjutsu. The man was confused for a moment before he collapsed to the ground and his arms spread out.

"You worry to much Seven," Taron grinned as he walked towards the fallen man. "You see, he's completey -FUCK!!!" Taron was saying before he had to raise his guitar to block the sword that would have beheaded him and jumped back out of the way.

"OK, Hmm. Lets try this." He said as he went through another complex guitar solo. "Death Viewing technique Bitch." He spat as the man fell to his knees and started screaming; probably at the sight of Taron slicing and dicing him with his guitar.

That was when Taron dropped to his knees and started breathing heavily. "Fuck, used too much chakra." He said as he got to his feet and started walking towards the fallen man.

Just as Taron was gonna cleave off the mans head, he sprung back to life and inserted the blade into Tarons stomach.

His eyes opened wide as he stared in horror at the man in the suit and coughed up blood. "How the fuck..." Taron muttered as the man reefed the sword out as he fell to the floor.

"Shit..."

The man then brought the sword down to tear off his head.*


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Kizaru; Hell's Plains; Wind Country*
> 
> "RUN!" A flood of people scattered throughout the streets, The buildings broken down from years of erosion. Strong gusts of wind blew in from every corner flicking over the steel scraps that littered the ground. "*HE'S COMING!" *A bandit cutting in front of someone causing them to fall to the floor. Turning around the object of terror of which they were running from appeared.
> 
> ...



*Hyoumaru/Hell's Plain/Wind Country*

"Alright, alright, L-look, down this alley lets go!" The bandits silently, yet quickly rushed down the narrow alley to seek shelter from the wrath that was kizaru. They gathered behind a large trash container, and sat insilence. "Alright, alright, we should be able to stay outta sight here." The head of the group said. "Did you see that," one other bandit whispered frantically, *"He kicked Tafu THROUGH a building.*" *"Building? More like buildingS." *Another one said. "Alright, alright, shut up you two," the leader interrupted, "We just need to stay out of Kizaru's way, hes probably looking for the boss." 
"It's Not Kizaru You Need To Worry About Now." A gruff voice came from behind them.
_*O-O;  O.O;  O.e;*_
The bandits turned slowly and saw a tall person standing behind them. Not a person, a thing. "H-H-Hyoum-maru!!"
Hyoumaru grabbed each of the two lesser bandits by the throat and tossed them back into the street to be dealt with by kizaru. He then grabbed the other one and threw him against the side of the building, and pinned him there with one of his beastly knees. He got up close to the bandit and removed his own hood revealing his brutal panther face.
"Now, Your Going To Tell Me Where This Boss Is."
"Hu-Hu- AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Feb 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> *Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna/Raikage's Building*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It seems there's a smart one in the group after all." If anyone could have heard what was just said or see it with their own eyes it would still be unbelievable. Jade 'The Necromancer' a famous sage and the woman known far and wide to have ravaged the corpses of dead men on the battle field, sensei of a squad? It was unfathomable to think, but strangly Jade felt rather at ease due to the fact that these kids would be doing most of the work.

"Yes, I'm the leader of this small little group." She said staring straight ahead as they now walked through the middle of the village. People down the straight waved and gave friendly highs to Jade as she walked down the rocky roads of Kumo. "Under our dear Raikage's orders I've no choice, but to train you. So I figure a little excercise wouldn't hurt. I can use this to test your abilities."

*Kayo vs Kingpin Uchiha*

The young Akimichi wasted no time going on the assault and charging the gaint man. Kayo threw a punch hitting the man in his stomach, but it was a futile effort as he remained virtually unfazed. "W-wha...why didn't that hurt you!?" The Akimichi gawked staring up at Kingpin who towered over her. Kingpin took another smoke of his cigar, but before swinging his gaint palms down at Kayo. Thanks to her small size the young girl was fast able to evade the attack and witness the whole that now sat in the ground.

"Let me tell you, you little waste of skin. My body his over 350 pounds of muscle. My body is made up of only 2 percent fat, there's no chance something as small and fragile as you could stand up to me."

Kayo cursed under her breath, but this little set back wouldn't stop her from dong what was needed to be done. "Just like your failure of a niece I'm going to put you in your place, damn Failchiha!" Engaging in a brawl with a man of this stature was not a smart thing, but what was she to do? Taijutsu was the only form of combat she truly knew.

Again Kayo threw a punch into the gut of Kingpin her small fist having no kind of effect. Kingpin simply laughed swinging his fist back to slap the Akimichi into a nearby wall. Though his strength was incredible he wasn't fast enough to connect as Kayo dodged the on coming slap and began climbing up his arm. Soon she was in front of him failing her small fist into his fast.

"The bigger the fail of a Failchiha, the more pleasure I get when they fall by my hands!" It wasn't a lasting effort as Kingpin picked Kayo up by the waist and threw her to the ground like trash. As fast as she was thrown on the ground Kingpin grapped the small child by the leg slamming her into the wall of a building. He then snatched the gril out of the whole in the wall face palming her and body slamming her to the ground.

A loud gasp escaped from Kayo's mouth as the air was knocked out of her. Kingpin hate of the Akimichi could be seen as he picked apart a kid no less. Kayo struggled to regain the lost of oxygen, but was unable to as she was put into the Kingpin's signature taijutsu move...the bearhug.

"I"ll make sure to crush all your bones and snap you in half like a twig AKIMICHI!"


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "It seems there's a smart one in the group after all." If anyone could have heard what was just said or see it with their own eyes it would still be unbelievable. Jade 'The Necromancer' a famous sage and the woman known far and wide to have ravaged the corpses of dead men on the battle field, sensei of a squad? It was unfathomable to think, but strangly Jade felt rather at ease due to the fact that these kids would be doing most of the work.
> 
> "Yes, I'm the leader of this small little group." She said staring straight ahead as they now walked through the middle of the village. People down the straight waved and gave friendly highs to Jade as she walked down the rocky roads of Kumo. "Under our dear Raikage's orders I've no choice, but to train you. So I figure a little excercise wouldn't hurt. I can use this to test your abilities."



*Kumogakure/Shohi Ken & Rojii Tekuna/Inner Village*

The group of genin were following closely to their new sensei as they walked through the inner village of kumogakure. Shohi was still in disbelief that, to put it in her words, such an "old freaking bag" would be their sensei for the entirety of their genin career. She had her hands behind her head, and Rojii had his in his jacket pockets. Shohi then thought about the mysterious training that they were going to receive, although, she said her thoughts aloud.

"Man i really cant wait to see this training place! I hope its something really challenging. Oh mabye its going to be on training grounds number 34. Mabye even training grounds 25!"

Shohi then got up in Haiou's face with a wicked smile.

"Or mabye even .... training grounds 66! Ahaha!"

She then turned back and face foward.

"Oh leave him alone, Genin arent allowed into training grounds 66."

Rojii then thought to himself.

_"Atleast i think so..."_

"Bah, whatever, at any rate, im positive ill trump boh of you dweebs."

Rojii sighed.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 16, 2010)

kusagakure team 2: Zero, lind, izuna

?EW ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) LIKED ME? lind was offended, ?who?s judgmental now? Lind got up off the ground as zero took to the trees, izuna followed as soon as koroshi announced ?we?re here, hurry up.? Zero looked up at the sky now visible without the numerous plants and animals in the way. The sky wasn?t clear but it sure was sunny, the clouds had a single skylight breaking through to the earth. They walked to the big run down farm past the low rickety fences and stumps piercing the ground showing expansion of the farmland.

The farmer called ?hey you kids, you guys ?r late now pick up all this shit, yous not getting ?nythin and don?t destroy my grass!? The farmer went into the big house and lind instantly started complaining. ?I?m not doing that? annoyed at his complete lack of effort, ?you need to do some work anyway and quit whining.? Zero stopped him with a smirk on his face hoping to kill lind and izuna. ?Calm down. We don?t have to do anything.???? 

Zero cautiously stepped out into the field watching the ground before him and holding his nose over the intense aroma of crap running rampant in the air. He formed a seal and started petting the horse it looked up at him and then it backed up and jumped from the ground. Zero was forming two more seals and the horse laid its back legs down and intrigued, it looked at the ground and stuck his tongue out. His face neared the ground and the horse?s tongue wrapped around the crap on the ground and the horse shoveled it into his mouth and brought his head up a bit to dip back down and slid another piece of crap into its mouth as it?s huge facial muscles imitated every stroke of his jaw.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Agito Senju/Jungle*​
Agito thought of ways of how to get out of this girl's grasp, but there was something that was restricting his movements. "What is this?" he questioned as he struggled to move his body. "It's the pollen," the plant female behind him answered strictly as she lowered her bow, seeing that he was no threat now.

"I'm not completely sure if your puny human mind can comprehend, but our kind can slowly emit pollen that paralyze our enemies, or rather humans," the plant hybrid informed him as she sat on a nearby rock with her own rested on it. Agito barley managed to turn his head to the side and saw that she was relaxing. "Whats the big deal? Aren't you going to kill me?" the genin asked her curiously with his hands still in the air thanks to the pollen.

"The effects last for fifteen minutes and besides I want to know why you can to our jungle," she basically commanded as she gave a hard stare at him from behind. "Don't you think your a little young to be asking questions without any adults around to hear it also?" , Agito commented as he tried to calmly think of a plan. "What do you mean young? We both look around the same age and what do they have anything to do with this anyways? There all pretty stupid and useless," she insulted the adults that were no where around the area.

"That's not right you know. You should have respect for adults. They've given us everything we have right now. They can sometimes make mistakes, but they just want us to learn from them so we don't make their mistakes as well. We also have a lot to learn from them too,"  Agito mentioned as he smirked, thinking about his ancestors that have long passed on. The hybrid girl sits there for awhile, surprised by the words that came from this human's mouth. "tch," she simply became fed up with this boy and picked up her bow and arrow.

"I heard just about enough from you boyscout. I'll make you useful by making your remains apart of the earth itself!" the plant girl spoke as she pointed her arrow and released it in the shinobi's direction. "Forgive me, but I have plenty of things to do before that happens...," Agito said softly as the arrow came flying at him. The arrow PIERCED straight through Agito's torso and laid him flat on his his stomach.

"Too bad human, even if you did survive that there's enough poison in that arrow to kill an elephant," she spoke in a cold tone as poison dripped from the tip of the arrow. "Oh right, I forgot to ask him why he came her. Not like it matters since he won't be getting whatever he came for"


----------



## dark0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Izuna?s jaw dropped a mile and when Lind saw the horse eating crap, his skull set on fire. He doubled over gagging he was going to throw up and the rancid smell wasn?t helping. Lind barfed in a dusty area and looked up to see zero standing in front of him, "how?d you- Genjutsu." He started walking over to the water spring just feet away while izuna was laughing hard, He was obviously enjoying himself but zero thanked him anyway.?Thanks for helping.?

Lind was really upset,?You almost killed me that was disgusting. Are you listening to me? Don?t ignore me!? Zero formed a few seals and dark figures shifted from his body the clones ran towards the field. ?crow clones they are much easier than shadow clones.? The crow clones were walking through the field picking up crap in their bare hands and putting it in their pockets and shirt. Lind threw up again. ?We don?t have to work now, but I?m tired, I want some more food.? "-Kugk kuhh-, damn, dude you already had chips. HOW CAN YOU EAT AFTER SEEING THAT?!?!?


----------



## migukuni (Feb 16, 2010)

*George Sanada with kinzey and Tsudo*



Tkae said:


> "My name is Tsudo Sanada, I'm 17, and I want to be a ninja because... I don't know, really. I just feel like I'm supposed to be, and I don't question feelings like that. I like turkey sandwiches with mustard and mayonnaise and the crust cut off, my favorite color is a dark greenish-blue, and I'm really good at ambushing people. I guess my biggest liability is... I don't like confrontation. I don't mind fights if they're unavoidable and they end quickly, but I don't like unnecessary fighting or fights that last too long. I mean, it's not that I don't last long, it's just that if a fight goes on for too long then I start getting really nervous and the pressure starts making me mess up and... yeah. I really like genjutsu and tricking people in fights, like dodging and confusing them then ambushing them. Coming out of nowhere and making them off-balance. Those are fights I like. But I really don't like taijutsu. It just feels too competitive, and I'm not really good at competition. And I'm kind of not very athletic, so I always get the crap beat out of me. So... yeah..." Feeling sweaty and shaking slightly, Tsudo watched Kinzey, the only person who still had to do their sensei's introduction.





kinzey said:


> *Kinzey*
> Kinzey was the last to answer. "My name is Kinzey, Im an orphan so I don't have a last name, I'm 13 years old, I want to protect my village, especially the other orphans, who are like my family, I enjoy bacon cheeseburgers with ketchup, My favorite color is Royal Blue, Im good at negotiation and bartering and that kind of stuff, I would rather turn my enemy into a friend then fight them, which causes my to attack at the last second and only when I'm sure I can't gain an ally, I'm best at ninjutsu and worst at tijutsu". He exhaled deeply from talking for so long and not breathing in.
> 
> "I don't like this touchy feely stuff. I want to take touchy feely, slather it in ketchup, and eat it. Mmmmmm, ketchup... "



Grande nodded his head as he listened to his genins, so far it was good the team was quite balanced two summoners one who excels in taijutsu and the other genjutsu and a ninja that excels ninjutsu. Yes the team was quite balanced. Grande yawned unexpectedly making the genins jump in fright at his rather large voice that echoed through out the forest. He looked at his team as they seemed to be shivering in fright *"sorry about that"* Grande said as he rummaged in his back pocket and retrieved a scroll. He rolled it open and read it to his team. *"alright here's your mission for today"*


Mission Title: Catch a Runaway Kitty Summon
Rank: D
Area: Sanada Mountains, Stone Village
Description: Leyla of the Sanada Clan had lost her summon kitty in the forest near the Sanada Clan Mountain. The team are to meet Leyla and get the description of the lost kitty, high precaution are to be taken since the cat is said to be rather blood thirsty.​
George looked over at the scroll and groaned, a D-rank and they needed to catch a cat. He mentally stifled a groan. Grande waved them over to follow him towards the Sanada mountains. They climbed up the steps towards the Sanada District. *"alright Tsudo and kinzey look for Leyla and ask about her cats description. George and me will wait on the outside steps, I won't be there for you to catch the cat. So I'll just give instructions to George and meet us in the steps when you get the information"* Grande said as Tsudo and kinzey went in the sanada district.

George internally thought that he was probably shy around the Sanada clansmen, especially since...


----------



## migukuni (Feb 16, 2010)

*Shuuhei vs Vietnam (with Ryohei in Kiri)*



migukuni said:


> Ryohei snickered at that. "tch, I can take care of myself, let's follow through with the strategy, It wont be fun if there isn't an obstacle I can be strong against." Ryohei unsheathed his Shigure Kintoki and looked at Shuuhei with a smirk "Let's do this to the EXTREME"
> 
> Ryohei and Shuuhei vs Mist Ninja's... TBC



Shuuhei smiled at the kid with a bit of nostalgia, this kid would grow up to be a very formidable ninja. He was unafraid and certain, keeping his head forward and straight not being deterred by little problems in the side. Shuuhei also readied his sword and moved over to the left side where his target was checking things in. Ryohei at the same time also moved towards the right side getting ready to also move towards his target.

Shuuhei positioned himself just above his target. He dropped behind his target and tried to effectively stun her by hitting her nape, however as he did so his target was gone in a puff of smoke. He turned around and blocked the three sharp Ice Needles that whistled towards him. *Clink! Clink! Clink!* The three needles bounced off his sword as it hit and fell to the ground. 

"Demonic Crystal Ice Mirrors!" Vietnam said as she made a series of handseals and Shuuhei felt a pour of chakra from the female. He lunged towards Vietnam trying to put her down before she could finish the jutsu however as he reached her a Wall of Ice appeared in front of him and stopped his lunge, he precariously stepped back, it was close, just inches more and he would have hit head first on the Wall of Ice. Shuuhei looked around and saw that he was completely covered by Ice Mirrors and even the top was closed off by an Ice Mirror. He readied his sword just in case some random attack came out of the Mirror's.

Vietnam entered one of the Wall's of Ice that was surrounding Shuuhei. Shuuhei's eyes widened as the female entered the Wall of Ice and seemed like paper. "You seem like a very strong ninja so I decided to use my strongest technique in the first chance that I had. Sorry but I won't hold back" Vietnam said as she moved out of the wall and flew towards Shuuhei, Shuuhei was able to effectively block most of the attacks, but three of the Ice Needles hit him, one on his left shoulder, another on his left leg and the third one just beside the one on his leg. Vietnam whipped out of the Ice Mirror again and again, Shuuhei was able to dodge and block effectively after the first attack that Vietnam did. Shuuhei kicked out and hit Vietnam squarely in the stomach. He was able to easily keep track of Vietnam's speed. Vietnam flew towards one of the walls and fell on the floor.

"Sorry but, even If your speed increase, the difference between our abilities are too far." Shuuhei said as he looked back at Vietnam. "huff huff, that may be so... but I'm sure Hong Kong can do something about you." 'I only have chakra enough for one attack at least I should figure out what kind of ninjutsu he possesses.' Vietnam thought as she made a series of handseals again and Fūton: Shinkūgyoku" As vietnam released her technique a wind sphere flew towards Shuuhei.

*SWISH! SWISH! SWISH! SWISH! SWISH!*

Shuuhei resheathed his sword and quickly made a series of handseals "It's unfortunate but Fūton:Kazegaeshi" Shuuhei said as he released his technique and returned the Vacuum sphere towards Vietnam. 

*THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! THWACK! THWACK!*

Vietnam was able to get out of her Wall of Ice by bypassing through the Ice Mirror. The Wind Shattered the Ice Mirrors and hurled towards the trees. Shuuhei heard footsteps from behind him and he looked back. It was the guy that was waiting up front.

"So your Hong Kong I presume?" Shuuhei said as he looked back and saw a guy with an almost non existent facial expression.

*Shuuhei vs Hong Kong... TBC*


----------



## Sumon (Feb 16, 2010)

*Shinomori - Suna*

Both Shinomori and Ippan looked at each others eyes very closely and waited for one little mistake. Shinomori started sending his chakra into sword through the chakra flow. His opponent saw that and started moving towards a boy. Ippan was faster than Shinomori, but his large sword made his swings pretty slow.

Boy heard something behind him “Behind you!” Ippan swung his sword. “Shit!” Shinomori said and ducked, but then he received strong kick.  Boy was flying away, but Ippan didn’t want to end beating the boy and continued his combo. Shinomori stabed the floor with his sword to stop flying, but Ippan was faster. Enemy blitzed next to the boy and swung his sword. “Hari Jizo” Boy shouted as his hair grown all over his body and became spiked. Thanks to this jutsu, Ippan’s sword was deflected. 

“I wonder is your hair capable of defending you against this?” Ippan said and started forming hand seals. Boy knew that this is going to be really dangerous jutsu. “Karyuu Endan!” Ippan shouted and started blowing a fire out of his mouth. There was so much fire. There was no-where to go to avoid those flames. 

Flames disappeared and a dark smoke cloud appeared. In that cloud you could see one figure. There was standing Shinomori. His body and clothes were scorched. Cloud disappeared and Ippan started laughing. “It seems this is the end for you”


*Sumon - Oto*

“Ok, I’m going to the home and I will pack my stuff. I’ll be there soon, don’t leave without me” Sumon said and rushed to his home. He exuded his enthusiasm and was looking forward to the mission. He was thinking what kind of mission his squad got, if it involves other villages. It shouldn’t be and ordinary mission, because they will have to work with many various ninjas. Boy wished he would be necessary to the others and be a huge figure in their mission. But his mood changed as he thought about his teammate. Sumon was pissed off, because Kotaro is stronger than him. Boy knew he will stay in the shadows of Kotaro and other villages won’t respect him. They will only respect his teammate, because he was stronger than Sumon. Sumon couldn’t be humiliated by a younger kid, but his powers will make him to be. 

All of his thinks ended when he reached his home. Boy lived in a small flat on the second floor. View through his window was really nice. Sumon enjoyed that view ever night. But now he won’t, because he will be on a mission. Sumon still couldn’t believe that his squad will start a mission soon. Boy packed all necessary stuff for the mission to his backpack and left his home. It didn’t take a long to reach the place where he met his squad. “Okay, I’m ready” Sumon shouted to his team with a smile in his face. 


*Izuna - Kusa*

All that childish play with horse’s poops was pathetic for Izuna. He left the area in which were farm and headed to the forest to train. Boy activated his Sharingan eye and started climbing trees. This training was to improve his chakra control and Sharingan skill. Izuna didn’t know how to use Sharingan eye properly and wanted to take advantage by training it. He hoped that he will find out all secrets, which were contained by the Sharingan. And what’s more important was to him to see his teammate hand seals. He judged himself of not seeing that Lind made a body replacement technique and avoided his punch. Izuna had to be strongest in his squad. He couldn’t lose to some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

That training was really exhausting for Izuna. He couldn’t keep his Sharingan eye for a long time, because it sucked his chakra like a hell. And to add more, he was climbing a tree, so boy worn-out after few attempts. He didn’t fully respire from his mission, so no wonder he exhausted so fast. However, he felt that with every second his Sharingan eye takes less and less chakra. And if he keeps up the same rate, he will be able to defeat everyone.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 16, 2010)

*Kinzey, Iwagakure*

About ten minutes later Kinzey and Tsudo arrived at Leyla's house. Kinzey knocked on the door and after a few seconds a middle aged woman appeared.

"Are you Leyla?" Kinzey asked.

"No, that would be my daughter" she replied. "Are you here about her cat?"

"Yes mam. Can we speak to her?"

"I'm afraid not she won't come out of her room. She's heartbroken about it. Would you like the description?"
______________________________

We left five minutes later. "Black cat, long wiskers, red eyes. Reports of it being seen in the south side of town. Lets go Tsudo!". Kinzey then started running, not looking back to see if Tsudo was coming.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 16, 2010)

*Perona Horo; Horo District; Takigakure*

The sound of crashing waves could be heard as the seagulls flew over head. Their wings flapping with the current of the wind as they drifted throughout the sky. The light entered through the cracks of the cloud as it shined down on the village. In the horo district things were already quite lively.

The shop owners awoke release the locks that held their gate fasten for safety. The sound of horses hooves clapping against the cobblestone flooded the streets as people commuted around. The Horo clan symbol adorned the are everywhere around these parts.

Perona stepped outside, Her bright pink hair flowing in the wind as she ran past the buildings storming outward. Bearsy hung by the skin of its teeth as it was strapped to a jeanchain that meet back at a belt that wrapped around her skirt. "This is it, This is the day I become a Ninja" Perona thought as she headed for the training field.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha; Hospital; Konohagakure*
> 
> The girl laid in bed, Her body covered in bandages. It had been about a week now since the Uchiha district incident, Numerous news figures had tried to cover the story even hearing that Rasetsu had been the one behind the attack. The Hokage best believed it to the hide the fact that Rasetsu had been behind the attack and attributed it to a wild gas fire that had gone out of control.
> 
> Anyone outside the Uchiha clan believe this to be true, However the members new what had really gone on. Ryoumo passed her fingers on her new found eye. The doctors had told her it was Hitoshi's dying wish on his hospital bed for his sister to have his eye. Her stomach turned to a knot, her family was completly gone. Turning to side she clenched the pillow in her palm that rested beneath her. "Hitoshi"



Kaion knocks on the door to Ryoumo's room and peaks his head in. "Oi you okay?" he asks her. "The Nurse said I could give you a sponge bath since she's too busy...okay?" he asks her with a straight face, but then starts laughing. 

"Aw just kidding!" he amends, trying to lift her spirits. He had heard about Hitoshi and though he never got along well with the children of that scum Rasetsu, he harbors no ill will towards them. In fact this is a perfect chance to change things he thinks. 

"I heard about Hitoshi...I'm really sorry for your loss. If you need someone to talk to...I'm here,"  he tells her sympathetically, while sitting on a chair in the corner, and casually kicking his feet up onto a nearby table. 



Rakiyo said:


> *Meeting of the Four Uchihas - Secret Council Room - The Uchiha District*
> 
> "The district seems to be heading back to some level of normalcy" The voice belonging to a female, Whose fine glasses brimmed her eyes. Wearing a more militant like version of the Uchiha clothing she waited at the southern side of the table. Known throughout the district as Quistis "Snake Tail" Uchiha, She was known for favoring a whip in battle. She control the southern district.
> 
> ...



 enters the Uchiha meeting room, wearing his customary black robes with the Uchiha fan symbol on his back. He wears his black haiir long and spiky. In days gone by he was known as Saito of the Cold Flame, but that was a long time ago. 

"Good day," he says in a calm voice and takes his place at the table.  

"Our clan is at a turning point, isn't it?" Saito asks the others. "Now that the cancer has been cut away..." he looks at Anryu and bows his head respectfully showing he means his son and not him, "...what plans do we have for the future of our Uchiha?"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 16, 2010)

*Haiou Ramsaro*​
Haiou walked behind the rest of the group as they exited the gate with a smile on his face. Ojin noticed this and got in his face, "what you so happy about wimp?" Haiou simply closed his eyes and shook his eye with the smile still on his face, "nothing."

Haiou didn't want Ojin to ruin his mood like he usually would do so he decided not to tell him that he was happy to have people around him. Ojin raised an eyebrow as he walked beside the white haired boy, "yeah, whatever." Ojin made sure to keep an eye on the boy as he folded his arms.

The boy became a little worried when he heard that they were going to be training, "eh, training?" Haiou wasn't to much into training as he didn't want to get hurt, but he knew he had to if he wanted to make friends with them. "Or mabye even .... training grounds 66! Ahaha!" Shohi said said to Haiou as she got in front of him with a wicked smile.

This caused the boy to take a few steps back in fear, "Training Grounds 66!?" He spoke in fear as he couldn't even imagine the trouble of trying to go through something like that. Rojii then informed them that Genin weren't allowed in there, causing him to sigh in relief.

Haiou smiled as he heard Shohi talk about beating both of them in training, "eh, can't we just work as equals as we help each other?" The pink eyed boy asked nervously as he was still fearful of her.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)

With Lex Kosaname- Konoha-

?Fu!? He throws a punch and a quick knee strike. ?Huff?Huff..? He?d been training for a few hours now, his body soaked in sweat. ?Alright, alright.? He huffed. ?I should take a breather for just a little bit.? He headed over to a tree stump and sat down. He was excited; he was going to have the chance to become a chuunin. This was something new for him and he looked forward to it greatly. ?I can?t wait, soon, I?ll be able to head out of the village as I feel and be free to track down my memories.? 

Amegakure/Bonehead-

The young ninja took a break from his training to head out into town. He was getting bored staying cooped up in his house and figured it would be good for him to get a bit of exercise. Maybe take a walk or go get some physical training. ?Food?? Another option was for him to just go and try to get something to eat? It?d been a while since he had any good food and he was starting to feel the effects of not eating. There wasn?t too many places he really enjoyed eating at all that much, but he could try and find a place in the ever lasting rain to get a bite or two.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo vs Kingpin Uchiha*
> 
> The young Akimichi wasted no time going on the assault and charging the gaint man. Kayo threw a punch hitting the man in his stomach, but it was a futile effort as he remained virtually unfazed. "W-wha...why didn't that hurt you!?" The Akimichi gawked staring up at Kingpin who towered over her. Kingpin took another smoke of his cigar, but before swinging his gaint palms down at Kayo. Thanks to her small size the young girl was fast able to evade the attack and witness the whole that now sat in the ground.
> 
> ...



The cracking and popping of Kayo's joints began to take it's toll on her. After every crack it began to feel like the bones themselves were on their way to snapping under the pressure of Kingpin's bear hug. Kayo slowly began to feel herself lose consciousness, the pressure beginning to become to much for her small frame to handle. As her breathing became shallow and her head began to limp, Kingpin immediately increased the pressure of the hold focusing all of it to her lower back. "I'm going to snap your spin in half completely paralyzing you and ended your short life as a ninja!"

Kayo screamed in pain as more pressure was applied to the middle of her back, but this pain was nothing compared to the feeling of...being a failure. _"I...can't beileve I'm about...to lose to a Failchiha. Oh-well I guess it was bound to happen...anyway..."_ As her small body began to lose the will she had to fight back, she began to hear the voice of a child.

"Let her go! Weave her alone you big meanie!" It was little Cindy Loo Akimichi no older than two. She used her small fits to beat and beat on Kingpin's body, but there was nothing she could do. The gaint Kingpin looked down with a sneer as he cocked back his leg and *WHAM!* Off went little Cindy Loo to become the next Christmas Who. The small girls scream of pain re-awoken a new rage deep down inside of Kayo, as another fo her family became hurt by an Uchiha.

Kingpin looked at Kayo with a smirk as he looked into the rage filled eyes of the Akimichi. "Are you mad now Akimichi flith? This outcome should have been obvious when you challenged an Uchiha! Your clan is nothing to an elite clan like us!" Kingpin smashed the girl up against his chest further increasing the pain on Kayo. He smirked triumphantly believing to have one this bout, but that's where he was wrong. No matter what they were doing or who it was Kayo would always get the final say in against an Uchiha.

Kayo raised her fist into the air and gave a smirk of her own. "I'll be damned if a Failchiha every beats me. Partial Expansion Jutsu!" Kayo fist grew to an exponential making the smirk on Kingpin's face turn into concern.

*POW!*

A direct hit to the stomach caused Kingpin to bend over releasing the bearhug on Kayo as he went to gasped for air. Kayo was already up to her feet throwing back her left hand "Partial Expansion Jutsu!" Delivering a haymaker to the side of Kingpin's face. The punch caused the Uchiha to turn around completely, but he used that to his advantage spewing out a gaint fire ball.

Kayo countered with a jutsu of her own. Spitting out a thin line of mud a gaint wall of earth shot out completely blocking the fire ball. Kayo used the sudden explosion of fire as a cover to jump high above the wall and expand both of her fists.

"You know the bad thing about you in particular!" Kayo screamed from above as she came down with an dbl axe handle. "Is that you were so arrogant, you didn't even activate you sharningaaaaaan!"

*BOOOOM!*

Kayo slammed down on Kingpin placing him into a giant crator as his body embeded into the ground. The Akimichi crowd erupted in cheers for Kayo who gave cheeky thumbs up...before falling straight on her face.

"Quick, let's get her to the hospital!"

_Days Later_
"Alright, your free to go Kayo just don't go and get yourself into any more fights...alright?" Minori said finish her last checkup before Kayo was discharged. "I'll promise to take it easy, but people pick fights with me I can't help, but take them up on the offer!" She whined looking into the back of the senior kunochi in front of her.

"Whatever you say Kayo. By the way a friend of yours has been in the hospital who I think needs some cheering up." Minori jotted down some directions on a piece of paper giving it to Kayo. "Go and visit the person I"m sure you can cheer them up." She said as she exited the room, before Kayo could say anything. "A...friend of mine?" She questioned as she left soon after following the directions on the paper.

Walking down the long hallways and turning down the numerous corridors Kayo arrived at the room. She stared at the door for a few seconds thinking whether or not she should knock first or just enter. _"Well if this friend of mind needs cheering up, then I guess I should be a surprise!"_ So she did just that turning the knob to the door and walking in.

Though her rather curious mood went straight down hill as she realized she was tricked into visting...Ryoumo Failchiha. "I swear this has got to be the worse joke that has ever been played on me. Of all the rooms to send me into I get tricked into a Failchiha's room."


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 17, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Light - Takigakure*Now he headed to Takigakure, his mother-village. He wanted to do some missions and wondered what his squad will look like.


*
Evie Teriyo, Takigakure*

"Can I have an Ice Cream?"

"No"

"Can I have an Ice Cream?"

"No"

"Can I have an Ice Cream?"

"No"

"Can I have an Ice Cream?"

"No"

...

"Can I have an Ice Cream?"

"WILL YOU SHUT UP!!!" The man who owned the Ice Cream Parlor shouted at the girl who kept grinning up at him with an innocent look in her eyes. "What makes you think I will give you a free ice cream if all of the other customers," He waved his hand around at the now unoccupied seats from customers who had fled at the raised voice. "Had to pay for their own." He concluded.

"Because Ice Cream is just to special to be marketed and exploited, it should be made available to everyone to enjoy it's savory taste for no cost." Evie beamed up at the man.

"Is it that you have no money?" The man asked her.

"No, I've got plenty of money on me right now and my daddy makes more than enough from missions." The man's eyebrow twitched.

...

"Can I have--" The ice cream cone was shoved into her hands.

"NOW GET OUT OF MY STORE!!!" The man shouted as he pushed her out the door.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna, four to go*

Ukeireru walked the streets again, now comfortably smoking his cig. The first kill had gone off easily and marvelously, in less then two hours with only minor resistance and some nice shocked expressions. Pacing trough the corners like nothing in the whole city could hurt him, he tried to think of a way to get rid of the small bloodstains that had found a spot on his sleeve. Not that he cared much. The small stains were without any doubt far better then the gore his partner would without any doubt already be walking around with. Ukeireru sighed. He liked Shinomori, but the guy was an idiot. He laughed while picturing Shinomori walking around with a head in his hands and some unrecognizable piece of someone's body around his neck, covered in blood from head to toe. "That guy is gonna get me killed" Ukeireru silently said, still laughing. This was gonna be an interesting journey, one and all.

Since the strategy had worked perfectly with Keiji, Ukeireru decided to try it once again. He made his way to the part of the city his next target, Sarani Ransū, was supposed to be hiding and started looking for one of the thughouses (he'd just made up that name, and he liked it). This time the door was barred. A quick kick made the door decide that it had no bar blocking it though, and Ukeireru strolled into the house. It was empty. "For fuck's sake... Why the hell would anyone bar a fucking door then go away?" He made his way trough the room and soon heard voices. They came from behind the house, drifting in trough the window. Ukeireru couldn't exactly make out what they said, but the talk was heated, so he figured it wasn't your standard street corner talk. Ukeireru ran back trough the demolished front door and walked up the wall of the building. It was a better way, by his reckoning and the advantage of surprise was always nice to have. He soon came to the edge of the roof. Ukeireru lay down on the roof and let his ears do it's work.

"I swear you goddamned, the guy would've killed me"

Ukeireru got more interested. There weren't a lot of people in these parts who demanded respect like the person was giving to this guy.

"So yer wanting to get a ninja in here? You freakin mad? Ye want reasons not to do it? One, fuckhead, those guys are expensive. Two, dumbass, I don't want those guys uprooting the whole fucking neighborhood."

Ukeireru smiled despite himself. He might get some easy information out of this. He rose up and exclaimed "Oi, people! Imma searching fer someone and it seems ye know im" Ukeireru watched in glee as two faces turned white. "Ye're being sent for him?"

"Ye're an affiliate?"

"Call me the name of this person you need dead" Ukeireru said. There would be no room for mistakes. He could see the mixed emotions on the faces. If this guy wanted to hunt their problem, they'd be all for. If it was an affiliate, however, they'd both be killed for sure.

"Don't answer me and ye'll die anyway"

The guy who had insisted on calling in ninjas answered first. "Sarani Ransū, goddamned" Ukeireru's face spawned a smile. "Tell me where he is, and ye need not call in some ninjas." This was all going far better then expected.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 17, 2010)

*Light - Taki*

Boy went through village gates and was already in Takigakure. It was his first such a long journey with a lot of experience. Boy traveled ten days, but felt like being out of his home for ten years. It looked for him nostalgic as he heard birds singing as usually. Takigakure hadn’t changed at all. 

Light walked towards his house by a street while whistling. People were looking at him in contempt as usually. Boy saw people reactions, but didn’t give a crap. He knew he will be hated like his father forever however he would try to prove his worth. 

Light’s stomach started doing some unpleasant sound. And he still wanted to refresh a little, so he decided to have an ice-cream. There were only two ice-cream shops in Takigakure, and lucky for him one was next to him. Boy bought 6 cones of an ice-cream. Every single cone had different color, as he preferred the most. 

Boy walked by the street and licked his ice-cream with gusto. He didn’t even notice when he came near different ice-cream shop. Light heard some screams coming out of it, but was to busy by licking his ice-cream to take a look at the shop. But suddenly, a girl with dark clothes came out of the ice-cream shop. Light didn’t react to it and couldn’t stop. He crashed into that girl and his ice-cream became a part of girl’s dark hair. 

“Aaaaaa, I’m sorry!” Light said as he scratched his head. Then looked at the girl’s hair more closely and continued with a laugh: “But after all, you should thank me. Your hair is now more beautiful than before with all of those pretty colors”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane looks at herself in the bathroom mirror. For the first time getting a good look at the Byakugan eye implanted into her left eye. As Isane stares at herself she almost feels as if she's looking at an entirely different person. The milky white color of the Byakugan stands out in stark contrast to the deep purple hue of her right eye. A small half inch vertical scar sits under the Byakugan from where her mother made the incision. 

"I look like a freak!" she moans in despair. Sure the gaping scar that she had before the Byakugan wasn't all that pretty either, but she had grown used to it. However...just looking at the horrible white eye makes her feel like an alien of some sort. She's always known that she was pretty in a functional and non fussy sort of way, and never really thought of herself as vain in particular, but this is totally beyond the pale in her opinion...to have someone's else's eye in your socket.   

"Just be thankful Arlong didn't kill the both of us!" Isane's mother, Amane, tells her as she appears at the entrance of the bathroom. "I'm still not sure that he bought your act, but we have to use the time we have to our benefit."     

Isane turns towards her mother and sighs, "I look horrible!" 

Amane places her right hand under Isane's chin and tilts it upward with a smile, "You look beautiful. Now stop complaining! What you need to do now is learn to use it!"  

Isane shrugs and tilts her ninja headband over her left Byakugan eye, covering it totally, as she used to do when it was just a scar. "I'll still wear my headband like this..if it's all the same to you," she mumbles. Isane's mother hugs her tightly and wishes her daughter well.

"I wish you didn't have to carry this burden," she whispers into Isane's ear. "I'm sorry but maybe one day you'll understand when you have your own family." 

Isane breaks away from her mother and offers her a halfhearted smile, "Thanks but that doesn't help me feel any better..." she responds before exiting the house. 

I think I'll go and find Koutetsu, she thinks to herself. He's got more chakra then anyone she's met, and she hopes to test out her eye on him.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zero watched izuna take off, he didn?t seem to really think it very funny, ?why so serious?!? Zero followed him into the forest, he was probably training, and he was right. Izuna was climbing the towering trees trying to hold his chakra as long as he could. ?Maybe I should try training too?? zero swiftly ran into the damp dark forest to try a find a bushel of trees that how could run around on, after a few seconds out of the corner of his eye he stopped a cluster of trees that had been pushed together.

?Prefect, I can jump from tree to tree and everything with minimal effort.? Zero jumps onto the tree and sticks his feet to the tree with a heavy chakra increase, he takes a few steps before losing his grip so zero jumps off the tree and twists his body to grab a low hanging tree branch. He pulled himself up with a spin that planted him firm on the branch, he bounced down so he could rebound into the forest of leafs. 

At the center of the clump of trees zero cut off an unusually straight branch and used it as a bo. He swung the large staff spinning slowly, curving around his body. He increased the speed every few second to get a feel for it but his staff started spinning out of control so he stopped it smashing it into his rib cage with his elbow -Hyuh-  -whirl woosh- -hyuh-  He exhale a kihap to increase to power of his staff stops.

?grr I can?t control it that well, Sharingan.? Zero?s eye flashed red and his single black tomoe appeared spaces away from the focal point of the sharingan. His mind was at ease as he could see through the staff, control it. The staff rashly stopped dead and rebounded with violent force the momentum was hugely increased by the bounce and zero swung the staff back under his arm. With a deep spin and fierce stab quickly shattered the bark, the bark fell to the ground with a ?tac- and he was off like greased lightning, swinging the big staff overhead stirring the flamboyant leafs, Zero throw the torrential whirlwind into the branches as the staff spun mutilating the branches with vines galore.

As soon as the staff hit the vines rushed up the staff constricting his hand unbalancing zero. The crazed staff hit him in the crease of the elbow putting out a nerve as he fell over the edge of the sturdy arm. Zero tumbled through the hard branches and finally to his relief a sturdy branch stood in his way. The chakra on his feet barely grasped the thick branch, his dense chakra charka cracked open the wood and splintered his black shoes as he skid around the branch.

Zero released his grip on the thick tree branch and flew off onto another as he grazed his hands on a rough low hanging branch to swing. He planted his hand on the final step to safety, and zero pulled his body up by palming the floor and keeping his feet still. Extremely shaken and uneasy, zero tried steadying his hands to no avail. *?HOLY FUUCKK, I. nearly met. death.?* Zero threw handfuls of shuriken out to the sides and pulled them inward to wrap all the branches in a tight bunch. 

Zero stood firm on the ground? talking to himself. ?a?ight. Let?s do it.? He jumped to the side with a heavy spin throwing waves of shuriken. The shuriken weave a complex web of thin wires, they screech around the tree with a harsh wearing sound as the bark is striped from the trees by the heavy pull of the threads. Zero griped the thread to swing and then threw the other end of the thread on a shuriken. The wires tangled in the air as the already trapped branches and trunk were mutilated more with the second throw.

Before the tree had any time to think zero shot kunai from his hand in a backward flip, he stuck the landing besides when he fell over and started cart wheeling and handspring just to show off. The kunai landed spot on put a few kunai hit each other and fell down. He quickly ran up close spewing sand trailing behind him and zero spun on his hands to deliver a spinning back kick on an object that can?t fight back. He put his foot down for leverage, but caught the kunai with his wall walking technique and threw his first kick back over his head and shot the kunai deep into the tree with a fierce uppercut, enhanced by zero?s epic battlecry. -HYUH-

He deactivated his sharingan and flopped back onto the soft ground. ?Geez. Intense? He pulled himself up and straighten his jacket so he could get some of his mint gum, he quickly ripped open the package and popped it into his mouth, and stuffed the wrapped back into his coat pocket. He got up and collected his weapons, ?don?t have nearly enough chakra for a clone. Ah I?m do all this myself.? Zero picked the kunais out of the tree and climbed up the heavy branches, ?want sleep? he said in a soft voice but woke himself up by brashly jumping limb to limb over to the cage of wires.

He dropped down from the tree and ran back from the woods into the farm area, he though _?it?s always weird going from one dim area to this bright farm.?_ He saw lind just sitting there taking a nap, _?well if he trains hard enough then sleep is good for him.?_ He sits down 2 feet away from lind and lays back to sleep after his fierce training.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 17, 2010)

Suimaru sat in his room staring at the wall. He had graduated from the academy a few days ago but the teacher felt he wasn't ready to be part of a group. He wondered if he knew his secret. He most likely did judging by the glares he gave him. He was wasting his time thinking of the past so Suimaru decided to take a walk around Kiri to see if anything entertaining happened.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kizaru; Bandit's HQ*

*BOOOOM!!*

The walls bellowed forth as a huge explosion ripped through. The men who had been caught where thrown to the side from the impact laying on the floor burning from the wild flames. A Man sat in the middle of the room with a large barrel of Sake tied to his wrist. "BOSS HE'S HERE KI-" 

Before the man could finish a fine lazor like energy pierced through his heart dropping the bandit to the floor. *"Kizaru"* The large man said, His voice booming through the hollowed out rooms. His body covered in medical patches that combated the disease that ravaged his body.

"Priest Onimusha, I've been looking for you for a looooong time" Kizaru said lazily, His sleepy eyes barely visible from his dark shades. *"So what will you do now that you have found me?" *Onimusha asked. "Kill you" Kizaru said simply and coldly. Getting up to his large feet the man flexed his muscles.

Completly covered in tattoos he had completly lost the original skin color of his body. "Tell me" Kizaru said before reappearing right behind the man. "Have you ever been kicked at the speed of light?" Turning around the man quickly tried to counter with a punch only to spent flying through several walls.

The flow of debris raining down as a rush of dust ushered forth. Snapping his neck side to side Kizaru walked towards him as the man got back up to his feet. "Ooooo I knew you wouldn't go down from one hit" Kizaru said matter of factly. *"Kizaru the Yellow Monkey. Today's the day I kill you"* Onimusha proclamied as blood cascaded down his head. 

"Do it if you can" Kizaru said readjusting his glasses. "Because I have no intention of letting you live"


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Hospital; Konohagakure*

Ryoumo sat up, Her body feeling as if it had been dragged through all seven circles of hell and back. The wound that her father left her had closed and healed somewhat. Her eye patch clung tightly to her face covering the new eye left behind by the death of her little brother.

Watching Kaion she actually thought he was quite funny, Her smug attitude only extended to those outside of the Uchiha clan and thus could be her normal self around clan members. "Yeah...I miss him already" She thought, The fresh memory of Hitoshi dying at the hands of her father still recent in her mind.

Trying to change the subject she looked back up, her raven black her folllowing with the motion. "What about you Kaion? I heard you've been dating a Hyuga hows your folks taking it?" She said followed by a small chuckle. It hurt just to laugh. 

(OOC: Strawhat feel free to fill in the small time lapse)

The two uchihas continued to have a conversation for about a half hour until a knock on the door interrupted them. "Come in" Ryoumo said weakly as she expected another of her Uchiha clans men to have entered. Her face quickly turned to that of stone as Kayo entered the room. "What the hell are you doing here?" She said with her arrogance bubbling to the surface.

*Secret Uchiha Meeting*

"Welcome to tha meetin' Saito, It ser took you long enoug'" Aiim said, His broken english as always bringing pain to ears of those around him. Anryu nodded as Saito took his seat. "We need a new Uchiha Clan Leader, Rasetsu's defection and attack has left The District wounded but no destroyed. We are a proud people. We can bounce back from this"

"Why don't you take the throne again?" Quistis intervened, Anryu had reigned for over 30 years in his prime. "No, I'm far too old. This Clan needs a new face. A New person to bring them to a shining future. For that I believe we should nominate one of you four!"

*WITH ANRYUS WORDS SHAKING THEM DOWN TO THE CORE WHO WILL BE CHOSEN!?*


----------



## Tkae (Feb 17, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Kinzey, Iwagakure*
> 
> About ten minutes later Kinzey and Tsudo arrived at Leyla's house. Kinzey knocked on the door and after a few seconds a middle aged woman appeared.
> 
> ...



*Tsudo -- Iwagakure*

Tsudo followed behind Kinzey, watching closely for anything that seemed suspicious. As they began to approach the southern part of the city, he stopped and began to ask people nearby.

Walking first up to a peach vendor with a recently repaired cart, he asked if the man had seen a black, red-eyed, long-whiskered cat.

The man said no.

Walking further, he encountered a woman selling flowers.

"Excuse me, ma'am? Have you seen a cat? Black hair, red eyes, long whiskers. It's shaped like... something shaped like a cat?"

The woman looked at him with a strange expression, shaking her head. 

Realizing that he was getting nowhere, Tsudo found Kinzey attempting a similar strategy.

"Kinzey, I don't think this is working. Maybe we should --"

There was a large explosion in the distance. Tsudo, watched as a cloud of dust began to rise.

"I know I should probably be more worried about whatever just happened, but how are we supposed to catch a cat with the city exploding?"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 17, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Running down the street with Tsudo close behind him, Kinzey arrived at the scene of the explosion. It was a storefront, with a man standing in the doorway. He had a crazed expression on his face, and was holding many sticks of dynamite. "STAY OUT OF MY STORE, DEMON!"

A cat faced him on the street, one matching the description. Its ears were back, its hackles were back, and it was letting out a very loud screech.

"Sir, I don't think thats the best way to-" Kinzey didn't get to finish the sentence, as he had to dive out of the way of another stick of dynamite. As he rolled across the pavement he picked the cat into his arms who immediately started clawing at him, and yelled "Lets get out of here, Tsudo!".

As he ran down the street, he looked back and saw a stick of dynamite flying at a group of pedestrians. Pulling out a kuni, he threw it with amazing accuracy and cut the wick. "Run!" Kinzey yelled, then sped off.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

*George Sanada with Tsudo and Kinzey*



migukuni said:


> George internally thought that he was probably shy around the Sanada clansmen, especially since...





kinzey said:


> *Kinzey, Iwagakure*
> We left five minutes later. "Black cat, long wiskers, red eyes. Reports of it being seen in the south side of town. Lets go Tsudo!". Kinzey then started running, not looking back to see if Tsudo was coming.





Tkae said:


> *Tsudo -- Iwagakure*
> "I know I should probably be more worried about whatever just happened, but how are we supposed to catch a cat with the city exploding?"





kinzey said:


> *Kinzey*
> As he ran down the street, he looked back and saw a stick of dynamite flying at a group of pedestrians. Pulling out a kuni, he threw it with amazing accuracy and cut the wick. "Run!" Kinzey yelled, then sped off.



George jumped up as he heard some random explosions inside the district. If Akihiko was around he would have already been at that guys throat slicing it slowly in half. *"check what happened to your teammates"* Grande said. George ran inside summoning Strygwyr in the process just to make sure that if any enemy was around he might be able to do something. This was so not good explosions in the district was incredibly rare.

He saw Kinzey running towards him and Strygwyr with a cat in his arms. George's eyes grew large as he noticed the kitty. "kinzey! Drop the cat!" George yelled out, but kinzey shook his head and continued running towards him with Tsudo and the kitty in tow. George cursed inwardly as the dynamite got closer to his two teammates. Strygwyr and George pushed their speed and was able to block the dynamites that was thrown towards the two. "kinzey drop the cat"
George said again.

"no... this is the kitty we are looking for" Kinzey said. George was about to answer when another barrage of dynamite's was thrown towards them.

*"UWOOOOOOO!!!! WE ARE GOING TO DIE~~~"* The three genins screamed out as the dynamites got closer to them.

*"shut it you pansies!"* Strygwyr growled at them *"these are mere Illusions!"* The three genin's stopped screaming as the dynamites exploded at them but with no apparent shock waves or damage.

"eh" Tsudo exclaimed as nothing happened to them.

"I see, no wonder none of the guards came when there were explosions happening here." George said as he looked around and saw the kitty. "Kinzey drop the kitty now."

"why?" Kinzey said as he looked puzzled. "Strygwyr" George yelled out and Strygwyr being closer to Kinzey kicked the kitty out of Kinzey's arms, Kinzey looked shocked. The kitty's back fur exploded into a bunch of sharp fur making it look like a porcupine, If Kinzey was still holding it he would have been scewered. "what the?" The cat jumped and ran up the district walls that bordered the mountain and the inside of the district. None of them was able to move to even do anything.

George scratched his head. "Next time you guys follow instructions. There was a reason why sensei wanted you two to go back and meet outside once you get the description." George looked at Tsudo "This is the Sanada district, everyone here is a summoner, even Leyla so that kitty we are looking for is not an ordinary kitty, Tsudo, you're a Sanada aren't you? You should figure it out for yourself, If we were any slower Kinzey would have died"

Tsudo looked down and seemed to be very embarrassed or flustered. George scratched his head wondering if he was too blunt, he was a genin like them but... no, he shouldn't say sorry, the next time this happened it might take their life and Akihiko, his twin brother wouldn't take back his word either. Kinzey doesn't seem to be too happy with what George said as well but George couldn't take him seriously at the moment because he was sitting on the ground and still trembling, George shrugged it off and said. "alright, we have to take precautionary measure's to capture that kitty, you've seen that it's not so simple just to hold it." George scratched his chin as the other two teammates of his seemed to be back in action, George smiled slightly and continued. "well, lets go look for that kitty in the forest."

_*[OOC: If you want to post what you felt about what happened (in this post: like maybe your point of view) that would be really nice]*_


----------



## migukuni (Feb 18, 2010)

*Lind Uchiha with Izuna and Zero (Introducing Latvia)*



Sumon said:


> *Izuna - Kusa*
> However, he felt that with every second his Sharingan eye takes less and less chakra. And if he keeps up the same rate, he will be able to defeat everyone.





dark0 said:


> He dropped down from the tree and ran back from the woods into the farm area, he though _“it’s always weird going from one dim area to this bright farm.”_ He saw lind just sitting there taking a nap, _“well if he trains hard enough then sleep is good for him.”_ He sits down 2 feet away from lind and lays back to sleep after his fierce training.



Lind watched as his two teammates ran off to the forest to do whatever the hell they wanted. Lind looked around and noticed that his two teammates did not do the work properly, he groaned thinking that he was going to do this clean up by himself. He went inside the barn and looked for rakes and shovels and maybe a wheelbarrow or something to put the crap away. Lind went inside the barn opening random stalls to check if there was shovels, rakes and a wheelbarrow in them. Outside the last stall was a shovel and a wheelbarrow he went towards it and pulled it out.

*"OW!"* A voice yelled out behind the stall door that Lind was standing on. Lind looked at the door with a worried and slightly irritated look. He opened the door and found a boy who was half naked bending down to look at his foot that seemed to be the source of pain when he yelled out a while ago. The boy looked back and saw Lind sporting a look that was first ever seen on his face, a look of embarrassment. He closed the door quickly and breathed deeply, he remembered that guy, it was Latvia one of the people he met in his first mission in Konohagakure, but what was he doing here. He then straightened up, alright past was past and the guy probably doesn't remember him anymore. Lind reopened the door and saw that Latvia was halfway putting on a loose sweatshirt. When Latvia finished putting on the shirt he looked at Lind and yelled *"Wah! You're that pervert in Tall Grass!"*.

"Wow, you easily remembered me? You must seriously love me right?" Lind said cockily as the guy clenched his fist and looked at him murderously. Lind thought that Latvia looked really cute right now than the last time he saw him. The last time he saw him he was wearing a ninja outfit that hid his feature's, but now he could see that the guy had unblemished creamy skin that could probably surpass his own beautiful skin.

*"Hell no!"* Latvia said as he looked acidly at Lind and continued talking *And what is a Konoha ninja doing in our barn?"*

"well, technically I'm a Kusa ninja now, some problems arose in the Uchiha district and we're sent here to strengthen relations." Lind said shrugging and internally thanking the gods that the cute guy in front of him had forgotten the matter of him being a pervert. Well, he was guilty of touching Latvia's butt in that bar and it was just on a whim, but now that he saw Latvia without his ninja gear, the guy was goddamn breath taking. "So this is your barn huh? Nice place you have here."

Latvia looked suspiciously at Lind, not believing for a second that the pervert was actually being kind and serious right now. He followed Lind as he walked out of the stall and dragged a wheelbarrow out of the side of the stall and put in a shovel inside the wheelbarrow. Latvia got one of the shovels that was also propped up in the wall and walked behind Lind. *"So what are you doing in our barn?"*

"Well, long story short our sensei is a stupid Uchiha hater who gave us a D-rank mission, I mean really, her team is composed of Uchiha's she should at least try to tolerate us, but noooo, she gives us a very stupid mission. Well at the very least she haven't done any harm yet" Lind spat out as he walked out of the barn with the wheelbarrow in front of him and the shovel leaning against it. "Well, anyways I think I'm gonna be cleaning things up here while my teammates have gone of somewhere I don't know."

Latvia shrugged, Lind was the same as when he first met him in Tall Grass, even if he goes right and left and seemed like he doesn't have a destination, he actually cares about his missions. He remembered that Lind was flirting with some people in the barn the first time he saw them and he was one of those people, him Estonia and Lithuania thought that he was playing around and had nothing else to do, they were quite surprised when he was actually doing his mission and coincidentally they were looking for the same Pengu. Latvia shook his head as his thoughts led him astray from what he was supposed to do. He was supposed to help out his dad by cleaning the horse dung in the farm.

Lind and Latvia silently cleaned up the horse dung and occasionally either of them rolls the wheelbarrow to throw the dung away into the compost pit. While doing the task something was bothering Latvia. Ah... the Uchiha part, Lind was an Uchiha and they had some problems in their village. He wonders idly what it means. They continued cleaning up the horses dung and after two hours Latvia propped the shovel in the barn's outside wall. He wiped his sweat with the towel that he had around his neck. He looked over at Lind rolling the wheelbarrow towards the compost pit and throwing the dung in. *"Hey, I think that's it for now, have a rest first, the pit is half full so we need to burn the stuff in there first before we continue."*

"Burn it?" Lind asked questionably.

*"well you see we normally use the horse dung to become fertilizers, we put a flame resistant carbon under the pit and put the dung there, then burn the dung to make it break and the carbon neutralizes the smell"* Latvia walked closer to the pit and Lind then squatted down pointing at the black paper/plastic like thing that was covering the floor and the side's of the pit. *"see, with this, we can easily close it and pull it out, it's also one of my father's business aside from breeding pure bred horses."*

Lind looked curiously and shrugged well they needed fire so... "Ok stay back a bit Latvia I'll burn it." Latvia looked at him with a curious look then remembered that Uchiha's were known for their fire based elemental ninjutsu. So he nodded and stood up stepping back a bit. When Latvia was a little ways back Lind made the hand seals and released his fire technique "Goukakyu no Jutsu" The fireball reached the compost pit and it started to burn.

Lind looked back at Latvia as the guy whipped out the towel that was around his neck that he used to clean his sweat. He threw it towards Lind *"Here clean up your hands and take a rest. We're almost done anyways."* As Latvia said he turned around and walked towards the house that was nearby the farm and the barn, Latvia waved his hand without looking back *"I'm just gonna go to the house to get some food for you and for your teammates when they arrive."*

Lind was taken a back by the familiarity that Latvia shared with him. He wasn't used to people being friendly with him without any ulterior motive, he was always alone, without parents and without friends. Normally when people were friendly with him he can feel a slight lust or some other in the back of what they were saying, but... this time was a bit different. Lind stared at the hand towel that was on his hand, without thinking he pulled it towards his nose smelling it, it smelt really good to. When he got himself back he knocked his head with his own knuckle, He went towards the side of the barn and sat down leaning his head on the wall and the towel firmly tucked on his hand, before he knew it he was already taking a nap.

*[Lind always make sure that the mission is taken care off ]*


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 18, 2010)

*Pillar Island Arc Chapter 3: To the 8th Docks*

*Princess Amadama; Merchant Level FLR Negative 12; Pillar Island*

Deep beneath the waters of Pillar Island, The Merchant level bubbled with activity. Giant camel like creatures paraded in the streets being walked along side their riders. Their back and skin oozing a mucus from their bodies. The green like liquid dropping to the floor exploding with a giant splat sound that would disgust those with easy stomachs.

Their hooves clapped against the cobblestone ground, Two men fight it out outside of a bar as a third one joins stabbing one of them from behind. Any "Negative" Floor in Pillar Island, The ones which the sun cannot reach and are buried deep in the ocean's darkness are outlawed zones. The knights status mean nothing here as outlaws rule this section.

Amadama walks side by side Sebastian each one wearing a heavy dark blue overcoat with a hoody to hide their identities lest they be the victims of attacks. Above them was the ceiling of the eleventh floor known for being the hideout for the Sabomi Outlaws.

"This place is so barbaric" Sebastian said underneath the hoody trying to keep his tone low. "We have to stay out of Minx's range or else he'll find us" Amadama said. An argument could be heard a few blocks down, Staying close to see what was going on they saw two men fighting it out. *"You little punk!"* A man wearing a leather jacket screamed out digging his fists into a little kids rib cage.

Blood spluttered from his mouth as the crowd laughed from enjoyment. Grabbing him by his throat he lifted him upwards.* "I'm gonna crush your puny little neck"* The boy's small hands tried to free him from the mans grip to no avail. Blood trickled from his lip as the sounds of bone popping could be heard. Sebastian gritted his straw like teeth "That bastard"

"Sebastain" Amadama said hoping the man wouldn't do anything rash. Slamming the boy down into the ground he lifted his feet into the air. *"EAT THIS PUNK!"* Amadama turned away awaiting the hellish sound. Nothing came. The audience all gawked in silence as the man was pierced through the chest by a voluptious woman. Her long purple hair flowing from side to side.

_"That outfit....ITS....ITS...BLAIR FROM BABA YAGA!"_ The men all called out as she let the man drop from her hands collapsing to the floor. Shaking her hand from side to side the blood trickled down. "Blair?" Amadama repeated to herself knowing full well she had heard the name before. "She's the former student of the current Hokage, The leader of the outlaw empire capital baba yaga. Lighting Witch Blair" Sebastian said.

Blair helped the boy up patting the dust away. Just as Amadama was about to confront the girl Sebastian grabbed her arm. "We must meet with the Ninjas at Dock 4 on the eighth floor we don't have time to waste" He lectured pulling the girl away. Blair and her exchanged glances as Amadama and sebastian finally headed off to the eighth floor.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 18, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Light - Taki*
> 
> Boy went through village gates and was already in Takigakure. It was his first such a long journey with a lot of experience. Boy traveled ten days, but felt like being out of his home for ten years. It looked for him nostalgic as he heard birds singing as usually. Takigakure hadn?t changed at all.
> 
> ...



Evie stared on shocked at the boy who had just dropped multiple different samples of ice cream all over her, staining her hair and clothes. Her body twitched and the ice cream dropped out of her hand.?But after all, you should thank me. Your hair is now more beautiful than before with all of those pretty colors? The boy had the nerve to say, and it annoyed her.

"Oh your good." Evie said with a slightly annoyed scowl as she pulled a water bottle out of her bag and tipped the contents of it over her head and rinsed the substance out of her hair.

"But I'm better." Her frown turned into a grin as she proceded to dump the rest of the bottles contents over the top of hi head. Evie was about to walk away when she saw the fallen ice cream on the  ground. Without warning, she picked the ice cream off the ground, grabbed the boys colar and shoved the remains on her ice cream down his shirt.

Evie then turned back to the shop she had just came out of. The man who owned the place had seen the entire deal sighed and just got another ice cream out as Evie came and collected it without a word.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 18, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha; Hospital; Konohagakure*
> 
> Ryoumo sat up, Her body feeling as if it had been dragged through all seven circles of hell and back. The wound that her father left her had closed and healed somewhat. Her eye patch clung tightly to her face covering the new eye left behind by the death of her little brother.
> 
> ...



Kaion looks Kayo up and down as she enters, the only Akimichi who doesn't resemble the moon. "Kayo you're looking good, are you on a diet or something?" he asks her in an amusing tone. 

"It's good to have a mom and dad who eat all your food for you I guess." 

He doesn't wait for Kayo to answer, or more like blow up at him, and quickly stands up. "I've got an appointment with a very hopeless Hatake," he mutters. He walks over to Ryoumo and pats her on the shoulder, "Don't worry, things will get better!" he tells her emphatically, "I can feel it!"

_A half an hour later...  _
Kaion enters the training field. He looks for Kazuma but doesn't see him. "That guy's always early...strange," and not just because he's a Hatake who actually makes it a point to be early. The jutsu he's been teaching Kazuma can be dangerous if used inproperly. 

*BABOOM!*

Suddenly an exploison echoes from the trees to his right, and birds fly in a panic into the sky. Kaion speeds in the direction of the explosion and finds Kazuma standing in front of a huge boulder with two large holes blasted into it. His right arm is heavily bandaged from his shoulder all the way to his hand, and smoke wafts from his right palm. 

"Oh so you're making progress!" Kaion says with a grin. "Not bad..." 

"I'm just getting started!" Kazuma replies as his right hand begins to spark with electricity.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 18, 2010)

*Kayo; Ryoumo's Hospital Room*

As Kayo further opened the door the the room her eyes fail upon a horrible sight. In the room, at the same time, was not just 1 Failchiha...,but 2! This was like a nightmare Kayo found herself in. First she get's tricked into coming to Ryo's room, and then when she enters she finds herself inside a room with not only the Uchiha snob princess, but Kaion the 'I"m dumber than the late great Naruto, and think I look as good as Failchiha Sasuke.'

"What the hell are you doing here?" 

To make matter's worse the Failchiha princess is the first to open her mouth. Kayo entered the room lazily waving at the Uchiha not paying her much attention. "Don't get your day old panties in a bunch, I won't be here long." She retorted pulling out a chair and sitting right by her bedside...to her annoy if for any other reason.

"Kayo you're looking good, are you on a diet or something?"

The Akimichi shot him a dirty look and was going to reply when her cut her off. "It's good to have a mom and dad who eat all your food for you I guess." That was the comment she was waiting on, now it was on. Though he had exited the room before she could do anything about it. With Kaion gone there a very tense silence between Kayo and the Uchiha in the bed next to her.

"So yea, I heard about what happened over in the Failchiha district...I also beat up your uncle Kingpin." 

*Jade;Kumo*

The woman listened as the genin wondered what kind of training ground they would be going to. It did Jade's heart good to see youth so interested in trainng. It would also do her heart good to see the expression on their faces when they realize they weren't going to any training area.

It only took a few minutes before Jade led them out of the village to a secluded mountainous area just outside the village. There were numerous rock formations, some big and others small. Tress were sparse, and in the area Jade led them two there were only two rather tall trees.

"This will be our training area." Jade said letting the kid walk ahead of her to examine the area. "To get a better understanding of your abilities your training excercise is simply." Her sly smile seemed to grow bigger as she pushed her glasses up further on her face by the rim.

"You'll to come at me with all you've got....and attempt to snatch the glasses off my face, pretty simple wouldn't you say?" Though she knew they wouldn't never get them from her she decided to give them a very small head start. "You can start at any moment you want, and you don't have to tell me. Think of this as...a surprise attack if you will."


----------



## Sumon (Feb 19, 2010)

*Shinomori - Suna
*
A big dark smoke disappeared and in that place was standing Shinomori. His skin was scorched and blood was leaking out of his lips and left arm. Boy really hated fire jutsus. It was the second time when he was injured by fire. But it wasn?t the end for Shinomori. He couldn?t be killed here and fail on his mission. So he tried from all of his powers to continue a fight and not run from the battlefield.

?Poof? Shinomori disappeared within a small white smoke. That surprised Ippan a little and he confused. And suddenly, a drop of blood fell on Ippan?s red hair. Ippan?s eyes turned into ceiling as he saw a small scorched boy coming out of them with his sword. Shinomori swung his sword and was kicked by the Ippan. Shinomori stood up and licked his bloody lips. Then he swallowed his own blood and started laughing at Ippan. An enemy?s back and right arm was bloody messed because of the slash which Ippan received from the boy. 

?How did you manage to do that?? Ippan asked while holding his right arm.

?I?ll show you. Thanks to your fire jutsu smoke, I was able to trick you with an academy jutsu. After being scorched by the fire, I made a clone of me and got into the second floor while there was a huge smoke cloud. As you can see, my blade is unique. I can send in it my Wind element chakra to make my blade even capable of slashing a rock. So I could easily pierce ceiling. That?s how I was capable of getting you from the blind spot. Now it?s over.? 

?Over?? Ippan laughed. ?Do you really think you can beat me with that poor trick?? Shinomori?s face became more serious as his enemy ended interrupted boy?s laugh with his own. Now kid was nervous and felt pressure coming out of his failed move to fatally injure his enemy.

*
Izuna - Kusa*

Izuna fell from the tree as he was running on it. Boy hit with his fist to the tree of his disappointment in lack of chakra control. ?I?m not strong enough. I have to be faster than my jutsus, faster than kage, faster than lightning!? Izuna shouted and started running from tree to tree in zigzag course. Even when being fastest in his squad he still wanted to become faster. With every lap his speed became faster and faster. But only slightly, his training wasn?t as effective as boy expected. 

After few more laps, he decided to make his training more effective and dangerous by adding in it some fireballs. ?Katon: Gokakyu no jutsu? Izuna shouted as a small fireball came out of his mouth. Boy started running next to the fireball and tried to outstrip it. But suddenly, he heard some kind of noise coming out of the right side. Izuna turned his head into right side and saw eyes. Eyes, which pierced threw boy like a knife threw butter. Because of that eye contact, he slipped on the ground and after being hit by his own fireball, boy fell on the ground. 

Boy couldn?t move anymore by himself. That fireball wasn?t deadly, but it decreased boy?s chakra to the minimum and gave some burns on his back. Girl came to him a bit of scared and looked at the boy?s wound. Izuna opened his eyes and saw a beautiful girl. ?So those eyes were her? Boy thought as he couldn?t pull of his eyes out of the girl. Girl saw that the boy is staring at her and started talking:

?Hey, don?t stare at me!? Girl said as she was taking some bandages out of her bag. Izuna blushed and tried to get on his feet. ?Sorry, I?m Izuna. I am a ninja of the Kusagakure.? ?I?m Yuki. Let me help you. You should rest. You?re exhausted and your burn of yours makes it even worse.? Yuki said as she wrapped his chest with bandages. In Izuna?s shirt was a small hole. It took a place in Uchiha clan crest place. But boy didn?t care about his shirt. He only cared about his pony-tail.  


*Light - Taki*

Light started shaking his head as the girl spilled her water on his head. ?Hey, what are you doing?! It was an accident.? But then another rude move was made by the same girl. Boy didn?t even react when a girl grabbed his collar and shoved a dirty ice cream under his shirt. Light started jumping out of the cold which was made by an ice-cream. ?If that?s how you want to play, then let?s play!? 

Light went to the ice-cream shop, in which that girl went too. Boy waited till that girl leave the shop and boy bought a lot of ice-creams. Then he followed a girl and threw all of his ice-cream into her. After ice-cream shower Light stuck his tongue out and started showing it to the girl while laughing. ?Catch me if you can!? Boy shouted and ran towards his home.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 19, 2010)

“…Oi!  Baka!  Why’re all them young’uns just thrashin’ the family farm?” A Woman with long dark brown hair says to Koroshi.

“Because they are old enough to get Pa’s punishment.” Koroshi replies, as both girls flinch slightly.

“Y’all still the farm kid I had for a big sister?” The other woman asks.

“Get me a horse and we’ll see, Anpi.” Koroshi says, grinning at her little sister.

“Aight.” Anpi says, whistling, two horses come trotting over, one bay stallion.  The other a pure white mare.  The girls hop onto the horses bareback, absolutely synchronized after Koroshi sets her sealed scroll down.  The pair start at a trot, then to a canter.

“Just like old times, huh?” Koroshi says, contently, remembering when she was a child, “It seems like it has been longer since I was able to ride a horse…” then they speed up to a gallop, Koroshi whistles, “Boys, almost Round up time!” she says as she notices the horse feces were cleaned up, she grabs a rope from the barn, looking at Anpi, "Let me show ya'll now." she says, hopping back onto the stallion as they canter away.
___________

Yuki and Inka charge at each other, Tora ending up pressed between the two massive bodies, her head between their breasts.  The fists thrown between the pair make each other stagger.  The two kunoichi slam their fists into each other’s faces, slamming them back, Tora grinning, “Double Knockout!” she says, raising both arms.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 19, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Agito Senju/Jungle*​
> Agito thought of ways of how to get out of this girl's grasp, but there was something that was restricting his movements. "What is this?" he questioned as he struggled to move his body. "It's the pollen," the plant female behind him answered strictly as she lowered her bow, seeing that he was no threat now.
> 
> "I'm not completely sure if your puny human mind can comprehend, but our kind can slowly emit pollen that paralyze our enemies, or rather humans," the plant hybrid informed him as she sat on a nearby rock with her own rested on it. Agito barley managed to turn his head to the side and saw that she was relaxing. "Whats the big deal? Aren't you going to kill me?" the genin asked her curiously with his hands still in the air thanks to the pollen.
> ...



"Lets see if you have anything worth taking," the plant mocked as she walked up to Agito's dead body. She leaned down to turn him over, however *POOF*. Smoke appeared around the genin's body and as it faded away there was a wooden log in his place.

"What on earth!?", the hybrid stood back as she saw the arrow inside of a wooden log where Agito should have been. "Change of Body Stance Technique," a voice spoke behind a tree next to the female. She quickly turned to the direction with her arrowed aimed at the direction, slowly approaching him, "but how?! My pollen was suppose to paralyze you!" 

"Looks like your pollen only affect my body, but not my ninjutsu," Agito informed as he waited behind the tree with his arms still in the air. When the plant girl jumped behind the tree and pointed her arrow to where Agito was, she would see that he wasn't there. "And it looks like the effects of your pollen have ran out," Agito spoke roughly as he sneaked behind the girl.

"Ah!" when she turned around the girl quickly found tree branches restraining her all around her body that came from Agito's arm. "Wood Style! Great Forest Technique!", Agito declared with a proud smirk on his face having finally used his first Wood element technique.

*--Flash Back--*​
In a forest very close to Konoha, Agito was there sitting on the ground reading a scroll he held up in front of him. After a few minutes of studying the words he laid the scroll to the side and stood to his feet. "The concentration of the Chakra should be easy enough for someone like me, but there are some other areas that can pose a problem," he informed himself as he thought of the troubles of the jutsu.

Agito stood in the same spot in silence with his eyes completely closed. His eyes lids then opened quickly like a flash of light which then proceeded with him forming different kinds of hands signs. "Wood Style! Great Forest Technique!" the genin commanded as he put both of his hands forward that caused his arms to turn to wood on a cellular level.

However, nothing else happened and that was about it. "Just because it was my first time doesn't mean its alright. A thousand volts of electricity for this failure!" Agito spoke in disappointment as his arms returned to normal. "The second time will defiantly succeed!" He said in determination as he clenched his fist.

---Flash Back to Be Continued---


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
*KNOCK! KNOCK! KNOCK!* 

Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage, opens the door to his meditation chamber and sees Sparrow standing before him. "It is quite late...is there something wrong?"  Her face looks pensive as if she's been wrestling internally with something. 

"You said you wouldn't continue my sage training until I told you what happened to me on that night..." Sparrow looks down at the polished marble floor, "...when I lost control." 

"Yes that's right." 

"Well I've decided to tell you. I've only just come to terms with it...and I still don't understand everything that happened...not really," she tells him uncertainly.  

"That's alright. I'm just glad you are ready to talk. Please come in," he tells her. Sparrow enters and sits cross legged on the floor. Hatori's meditation chamber is totally devoid of any furniture, little more then a glorified stone hut. 

Hatori sits opposite of Sparrow and nods at her, "So what happened?"  Sparrow furrows her brow at him, not sure how to begin. "Just start at the beginning..." he reassures her. 

_The night Sparrow lost control..._
Sparrow bounces onto her bed and pulls the covers over her, tired after a long day of training, "Good night Dolly!" she says aloud. 

*Yes good night my dear, but don't you want to know about what I discovered earlier this morning?* The Gobi asks Sparrow in her mind. 
_
What did you discover?_ Sparrow responds wordlessly with a thought. 

*Just close your eyes and take a deep breath. *

Sparrow does so and when she opens her eyes she finds herself standing in front of a giant rock wall, the mother of all walls, she thinks. Overhead a black sky and dark gray clouds, hang ominously, and lightning bolts flash in the distance. 

"This is the seal isn't it?" Sparrow asks aloud. "The one that's blocking my memories. Dolly why are you showing me this again? I already told you I don't care what's on the other side!"

The Gobi's voice echoes from the sky suddenly, magnified a hundred fold almost like the voice of god, *"Would you still feel the same way if I told you that I found an opening through the wall?" *

Sparrow's remains speechless for a second, "Really?"

Suddenly the wall shifts as if it's on a conveyor belt, and flies by her in a whirl of speed, until it stops on a dime. The wall seems the same to her at first, but then Sparrow notices a small crack in the wall right at the base. She slowly walks towards it, and realizes that it's a tiny gap in the wall, just big enough for her to crawl through. 

*"I found it this morning while searching for a way through. I can't fit, but you can." *

Sparrow hesitatingly peers through the gap, it's totally pitch black inside. As she draws closer to it, the hairs on the back of her arms stand up on end. 
*
"Will you do it? Will you enter and find out what this wall is hiding?"*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 19, 2010)

Suimaru walked the streets of Kiri looking at all the shops set about. Today the mist wasn't that thick. lt was pretty thin actually. He looked towards the sky to see a flock of seagulls fly by.
"What are you doing?"


----------



## Burke (Feb 19, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Jade;Kumo*
> 
> The woman listened as the genin wondered what kind of training ground they would be going to. It did Jade's heart good to see youth so interested in trainng. It would also do her heart good to see the expression on their faces when they realize they weren't going to any training area.
> 
> ...



Shohi was dissapointed and confused when Jade asid that they werent going to be training at any of the 66 training grounds. She then became estatic when she was told that they were to spar directly with jade herself. Rojii shared most of these emotion, but he kept them hidden.

"Alright! A real fight!" She said, "Though i gotta tell you sensei, this is a pretty cliche way to train." Shohi actually couldnt believe she called this woman sensei.

Rojii sighed. _"Idiot, she completely ruined the head start with that gaping mouth of hers."_

"Alright!" Shohi began charging at Jade surprisingly fast. "Get ready for my... *Ago Yakushin*!"

With that, Rojii decided to quickly retreat to a nearby large rock. He figured he'd prepare the battefield while shohi failed on her own.


For battle reference.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shohi Ken

Stats:  Lv 3
45xp


BODY:  35 
SPIRIT:  22 
MIND:  13 
Speed (Body+spirit):  57
Accuracy (Body+mind):  48
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit):  35
-------------------------------------
Rojii Tekuna

Stats:  Lv 3 
45xp


BODY:  16 
SPIRIT:  20 
MIND:  34 
Speed (Body+spirit):  36
Accuracy (Body+mind):  50
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit):  54


----------



## Sumon (Feb 20, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

Izuna heard his sensei calling a whole squad. “It must be my sensei. Sorry, I have to go now. I hope I will meet you again.” Izuna said with a sad face. Both kids stood up from the ground after Yuki wrapped Izuna’s chest with bandages. “Be careful. Because if you won’t we will definitely meet one more time when you will be injured.” Yuki joked and made boy to smile. “In that case, I will try to injure myself as fast as possible!” Izuna shouted as he was already heading towards the farm. 

Boy still felt the pain in his back because of the clash with a fireball. And he felt a pain in his chest too, because he already had to leave Yuki. Even meeting first time, he couldn’t forget that girl. Izuna looked forward to meeting Yuki once again after his mission. Farm was near where he trained, so he reached his destination very fast. There he saw a clean field. It must be cleaned by his teammates. Boy was happy for not taking horse crap and training a little. Izuna also saw two women. One of them was his sensei, and other was unknown with long dark brown hair. Both of them rode on horses. “We had to clean all this mess just because two women wanted to ride some horses? This is bullshit. I wouldn’t wonder if those horses would die after carrying those bags.”


----------



## Captain Obvious (Feb 20, 2010)

Koroshi opens her mouth to say something but gets cut off by Anpi, "No, that is bullshit." She points at a pile of Bull shit.  "Respect yer elders as well little man.  Ya'll git yerself in trouble that way." Anpi tilts her hat up, then looks at Koroshi, "If Pa ain't happy after we round up the critters, then you're in for one of the most painful experiances in your life.  And this from two women who got trampled close to death by horses when they was five."

Koroshi looks at Anpi then to Izuna, "You needed to clean up horse crap, and I saw you away from the mission field, training instead of working on the mission.  That will give you a low mark boy." she says then adds, "As for why we are riding these horses, because it makes me remember when I was a child, happier times." She says, patting the horse's neck.

"Carrying those bags, eh?  That's what Radar is for." Anpi says, pointing at a .


----------



## Sumon (Feb 21, 2010)

*Toshiro - Kusagakure*

Toshiro was looking around and kept the track of events. And then he saw a group coming out of the forest. They wore Kusa headbands, so Toshiro assumed that they’re fellow ninjas. A lot of various questions invaded into boy’s mind. From who they are till what he is going to do. But boy didn’t ask anything, he didn’t have enough courage to talk with an unknown people. He felt being left behind. Everyone was talking except him. He was the one who was standing on the branch and felt like being an invisible man.

Then half of the people left that area. Toshiro started feeling more and more uncannily. He hadn’t seen anyone from the squad which had just come. The only person who Toshiro had known was Zeke. Boy trained with that man a little, but Toshiro didn’t feel to talk to him right now. Zeke was environed by boy’s age girls. 

So boy decided to make some noise and remind everyone that he is still here. Toshiro walked by the same branch on which he got hit before and tried to snap a spray. But instead of snapping it, boy didn’t keep his balance and fell from the tree.


*Shinomori - Sunagakure
*
Ippan swung his sword and boy successfully deflected it. Then Ippan started rotating very fast, making his sword impossible to deflect. However that move made Ippan slower and Shinomori successfully evaded that trick. Both of their speed dramatically decreased. Ippan was injured by boy’s sword and boy was injured by Ippan’s fire jutsu. 

Now Shinomori turned into offence. The whole battle he only defended, so that was the time. Boy jumped from the ground and attacked Ippan from the air, increasing force into his sword. But Ippan deflected that hit. Man showed much more force than boy did. So boy had to retreat and try something else. Shinomori started charging Ippan and threw into him his sword. Ippan easily evaded and swung his sword to the boy. Shinomori saw hat coming and when his head was 5centimetres away from the Ippan’s sword, boy budged up his hand and strong winds appeared. “Sword of Wind” Shinomori shouted as powerful cutting whirlwind enveloped opponent and cut him to pieces. Unlike a real sword which can face resistance, the wind blade was able to slice with little difficulty. 

Shinomori sat on the ground and tried to respire. It was the hardest match he had ever fought. He wore off his samurai like armor and felt a loot freely now. That armor was kind a heavy and restricted boy’s movements a little. Now boy wore navy pants and shirt, but he didn’t like that and started looking for some kind of a cloak in the house, in which he had fought against Ippan. After 5 minutes of looking, he found a black cloak and wore it. Then he took his katana and left the house with some burnings on his body and started looking for his partner Ukeireru.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 21, 2010)

*Black Star; Sky Village*

The blue spiky hair ninja of the sky village slept soundily, His sheets laced around his legs had been the victim of his constant turning. His snoring vibrating the bed beneath him as a waterfall of drool spilled from his mouth. A Knock on the door fails to pry him from his deep slumber, Knowing this the door was bashed in by his fellow squadmates.

"Wake up ya bum!" Lucy called out throwing a pillow to his face. "We're gonna be late!" The girls voice stirring Black star to the world of the living as his heavy eyes finally rose up. Sitting up he rubbed the back of his head, His hairstyle lost to the pillows surface. "Keep it down Lucy, Even a big guy like me needs some sleep" He said half asleep.

"LET'S GO SLACKER! DID YOU FORGET! TODAY'S THE DAY WE SET OUT TO THE CHUNIN EXAM SITE!" Lucy called out her words quickly awaking the boy as he ran off his bed into the bathroom. "WHY DIDN'T YOU TELL ME!" He said from bathroom as he quickly brushed his teeth running out half dressed. "LET'S GO!" He called out with his normal bravado. Sighing lucy facepalmed "Where gonna die aren't we?" she said bemoaning her luck. "Probably" Kat responded with her apathetic tone.

*Remy Lebeau; Sound Village*

Shuffling a deck a cards we see a group of females watching as a shinobi from the sound dazzles them with his dexterity._ "Remy! Your so amazing!" _They cheered amused by his fast working fingers, Giving them a smirk he replied "Ting about cards Ladies tis be the simple fac' tat you can't ball unda press'a" His thick accent impressing the girls further.

"Would you quit show boatin' Remy we need to get the hell out of here and heads towards the mist for the Chunin Exams!" A Bright red head scolded, trims of her hair dyed white strewn down her face. The girls give her a pouty stare not wanting Remy to leave their company. 

"Dem Cooyon Mist ninja's can wait a bit longa, No need to leave fo tat hafass village alread'" He said leaning forward infusing his a single card with his chakra as it lit up. A Gruff voice quickly put an end to the matter "Move it Gambit, I want to get this over with" The bulky teen said from the corner of the room. "Sur' ting logan I knos how yu get wen ya angr'" He said laughing getting up from the table.

"I bid you farewell Monsieur" Gambit farewell to the ladies who cheered his name as he left. "Let's go, The faster we get there the faster we get promoted" Logan said taking the lead of the squad. 

*Tayaki, Magma Village*

*"It's time Tayaki" *A boy said from the entrance of the door, His shadow strecthing forward from the light of the magma that spewed behind him. "Ok" Tayaki responded getting up to his feet. The chains that were secured around his limbs unhinged as the seal that held it together became undone. The large clanging steel hitting the floor. "Remember Tayaki, As the Magma Village's Jinchuuriki you cannot fail" A female said from behind. "I understand" He said mindlessly as they headed out.

*Ryoumo Uchiha; Hospital; Konohagakure*

"You fought Uncle Kingpin?" Ryoumo was more surprised by the fact that Kayo wasn't in a wheelchair at the moment. King pin was one of the more rutheless members of the clan, Having been involved in the black market he had some devious ties to the outside world. Looking at her hands the memory of the Uchiha incident was still new. She could still feel the heat from the flames and the smell of the thick smoke.

Picking up an envelope from her table she showed it to Kayo, The akimichi opening it saw that it was the chunin exams invitation. "Back in our first fight you told me you couldn't fight someone who was confused" Ryoumo said giving her a stare. "At the Chunin Exams, Should we cross paths. I promise you the outcome will be very different. With these eyes I can see past the haze that clouded me before" Her sharingan slowly boiling to the surface.

"So you've got to promise me that you won't hold back either Kayo" Ryoumo placed out her closed fist to the Akimichi. For once it wasn't with arrogance that Ryoumo addressed Kayo, but mutual respect. "As the Uchiha Princess I will not fail" She said with a competitive smirk.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 21, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Ryoumo Uchiha; Hospital; Konohagakure*
> 
> "You fought Uncle Kingpin?" Ryoumo was more surprised by the fact that Kayo wasn't in a wheelchair at the moment. King pin was one of the more rutheless members of the clan, Having been involved in the black market he had some devious ties to the outside world. Looking at her hands the memory of the Uchiha incident was still new. She could still feel the heat from the flames and the smell of the thick smoke.
> 
> ...



_"So...she has the sharningan now and it's not just 1 tomoe either"_ Kayo thought to herself as she watched one of the Uchiha's eyes turn crimson. Though that wasn't enough to stop Kayo from putting the Failchiha in her place...again should the need arise.

Though something seemed different about Ryoumo. As Kayo observed, her usual smug attitude wasn't there. She seemed more relaxed and calm, maybe a bit disgruntled, but that great Uchiha arrogance wasn't there anymore. "Back in our first fight you told me you couldn't fight someone who was confused" Ryoumo spoke locking eyes with Kayo. Even if her hatred of the clan ran deep Kayo wouldn't let it cloud her judgement. During that fight and others she would never lay an ass whipping on somebody who was conflicting with themselves.

"So you've got to promise me that you won't hold back either Kayo" Ryoumo placed out her closed fist to the Akimichi. For once it wasn't with arrogance that Ryoumo addressed Kayo, but mutual respect. "As the Uchiha Princess I will not fail" She said with a competitive smirk

The young Akimichi looked at the Uchiha's outstretched fist. Now Kayo could truly see that her normal arrogance was gone, this seemed to be something of a mutal respect. This was something Kayo deep inside had always wanted, for someone of the supposed 'Elite Clan' to look at the others with a sign of respect. It was rough be Kayo slowly stretched out her own fist to collide with the Uchiha's as a sign of respect between one another.

_Flashback_
_A 7 year old Kayo crouches over a body of another. Blood soaked the soil they sat on turning from a rich brown to a dark deep red. 

"Why, I-I can't understand why they did this to you. Why!" The young girl screamed with tears streaming down her face. The body she was holding had soaked her clothes going into the seams.

"I've been thought to forgive, but...I'll never forget!" The sad gloomy eyes wer now replaced with ones of rage as the tears came down even faster. "I'll make sure that they'll pay for what they did to you. Chozi...please forgive me."_
_End_

Kayo's normally cheery life filled eyes lost that tint of only a moment as a long repressed anger found itself rising to the surface.

*POW!*

For a moment Kayo lost herself as she punched the unsuspecting Uchiha right in the jaw. Leaping from the chair she sat in Kayo simply stared codly, before storming out the door, but not before saying.

"I'm sorry."


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 21, 2010)

*CHUNIN EXAMS*​
*Ryoumo Uchiha; Konoha*

It had been three weeks since the Uchiha district Incident, Ryoumo had recovered and now headed for the Village gates where she was to be escorted by her sensei to Kirigakure to partake in the Chunin Exams. To believe so much time had passed already was unbelievable, Now more then ever she missed her family.

Sousuke stood at the gate along with the other senseis, The shirtless Jounin flirted with Minori obviously saying something fresh as he was catapulted into a nearby tree. Sighing Ryoumo face palmed "He never learns" She thought to herself as she neared closer and closer. Next to Neiko she could see Kayo, She had yet to forgive her for the punch she took and decided to avoid all contact. 

Sousuke picked himself up from the debris looking at Ryoumo. "Hey ready to go?" Sousuke said laughing a bit as he retrieved bits and pieces of wood from his hair. She nodded, The jounin lifting his hand in the air began to leave. "See ya" He said before turning to Minori one last time pretending to fondle some breasts by cupping his hands in front his chest. "I'll give you that massage later Minori" He said with a smirk as they headed off towards Kirigakure.

*Kabure Bakusatsu; Chunin Exams Stadium; Kirigakure*

Kabure and Arlong watched over the empty stadium, The mizukage grinned with anticipation. This would be his time to shine, The time for his ninja to show what the Mist is made off. An eerie silence fell over it all as soon the fields below would be covered with blood with the aspiring Ninjas. "The Chunin Exams" Arlong said holding samehada in hand that squirmed in it's bandages. "Misuto, Shou, and Lyra....You better not fail" He thought as he continued staring down at the stadium.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2010)

Amegakure-

Bonehead stood at the village entrance, looking out at the road before him. "I'm alone." He thought to himself, his team was headed for a mission and he was heading for the chuunin exams. Medusa sensai was very odd and he didn't care much for her plans. "I'll be going." Bonehead held a very large object wrapped in bandages and plopped down a skateboard. "Bye." He waved to the village, his last words to them before he would return. "I'll become a chuunin." He thought to himself, he wanted nothing more then to make his village proud and to have it be accepted.

Konoha-

Lex packed up his stuff and let out a long sigh. He would be going to the Chuunin exams with Agito, but what about that pot head of a boy. "I just can't see how this will work out." He shook his head. "Oh well, I'll be happy to get this over with." He smiled. "I worked hard for this, i trained hard for this... If i don't become a chuunin here... I'll do ten thousand punches, kicks, push ups! I'll do ten thousand of everything just to make up for my loss here! I won't back down! i won't lose!" He psyched himself up and headed for the village gates. "I'll be a chuunin! I will!"

The Mist-

Koutetsu began to stock up his weapons. "You've gotten better." Kinsame comments. "I know." Koutetsu sharpens a few Kunai before placing them in his pouch. "Do you think you can beat the others? Do you think you can beat that team 1? they are even in the bingo book you know." Koutetsu nodded. "I know, Sensai told me that's why you know." Koutetsu finished his packing and let out a sigh. "I wonder... How much blood will they shed?"

Shou-

"NNnggghhhyaaaa~~" He let out a long yawn. "I feel pretty damned good right now." He thought to himself. "It's a good day, good day." He nodded. His training felt like it paid off, he felt strong, stronger then he did before. "I'm going to make those fuckers watch me become the fucking boss." He grinned, If he made it to chuunin it was one step closer, one step closer to his goal....

Maximo-

THUD! He made massive booms as he walked the stadium, He was heading for Arlong, After all, he was a jounin and his team was in the exams. "Greetings, Kabure." Maximo acknowledged his fellow jounin and noticed another presence. "Sage." He turned to see Kurosame Aoumi. "It's been quite a while since we've all been together, hasn't it." Aoumi made her way over to the others, looking down at the field below. "Why are you here." Maximo asked. "There are four young ones i have my eyes on, one of them i wish to see.. If he's mastered what i taught him."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 21, 2010)

*Village Gate; Agito Senju*​
At the village gates, Agito had been sitting there with his eyes closed and his legs crossed in a meditative state. He waited there for his teammate and Sensei to come for 11 hours. He had been troubled as of lately though, remembering what his father had said before he left.

*Flash Back* 
"Agito! if you don't come back as a Chuunin....." The man looked down at his son with a mean look as he finished his sentence.

*Current*

He kept to himself as he heard other teams and their senseis pass by through the gate. "This will be a good chance to meet with the Mist Genin and see how they are like," he mentioned to himself as he slowly opened his eyes. Agito then noticed someone in the distance and saw that it was Lex.

_I'd actually rather have it that he didn't come. I don't want to have to kill him, when the time comes,.. _ Agito thought to himself as he stood to his watching Lex come.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 21, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Shohi was dissapointed and confused when Jade asid that they werent going to be training at any of the 66 training grounds. She then became estatic when she was told that they were to spar directly with jade herself. Rojii shared most of these emotion, but he kept them hidden.
> 
> "Alright! A real fight!" She said, "Though i gotta tell you sensei, this is a pretty cliche way to train." Shohi actually couldnt believe she called this woman sensei.
> 
> ...



_"Her form is good, but her big mouth lead me on to when she was going to attack."_ Her smile never faded, but Jade sighed inwardly as she watched the small girl charge at her. She kept thinking that maybe this Jonin thing wasn't ideal enough for her. Training kids was something younger and inspired Jonin's are suspose to do, not a battle harden ninja like herself.

"Ago Yakushin!" Jade heard her hell as she came closer to her. It was a taijutsu based move to deiliver a chin kick to the oppoent. _"The kid is right about the training, but this is an eaiser hands on method to tell them what they're doing wrong."_ Easily Jade blocked the young girls kick, even plaming her foot in her hand. She had to hold herself back as her battle reflexes almost kicked in.

Not to hurt the girl Jade simply threw her foot back toward the ground, spun her around and then placed her hand on top of her head and rub it like she was an animal.

"Why that was such a smart move to use Shohi. Is yelling the new thing as far as battle goes? Being such an old lady I don't keep up with the times any more." Jade insulted the young ninja sarcastically. It had been a trait of her's to use sarcasim when she is not totally pleased with one. 

_"Now let's see what the othe one does."_

*Kayo; Gate of Konoha*

Three weeks had passed since her little run in with Ryoumo. She knew what she did was wrong, but she still couldn't forget what she had to go through, what they put her through. It's been over 6 years at least, but Kayo still couldn't get over it. _"The pain she must have felt. the pain I felt, the loneliness knowing no one could help you."_ A chill creeped down her spin as she moved her hands up her arms and began holding herself.

Her usual cheery smile and bubbly personality was all, but melancholy as she stared at the ground not speaking a word.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 21, 2010)

_"Tsudo, you're a Sanada aren't you?"

"Kinzey would have died."_

Tsuding kept hearing the words over and over in his head as he walked a few feet behind the other two genin, walking in the direction the cat had run off in. 

He was so _stupid!_ 

Suddenly he stopped, slamming his palm to the ground.

"Summoning Technique!"

After a moment, he cut off the chakra he was putting into the summon, leaving out the extra kick he usually gave it; summoning a shadowy, dark-cloaked Ammon Bes. He used only slightly more than needed to ensure the technique wouldn't fail, determined to save as much as he could for later. 

He began walking quickly, fists clenched, eyes glaring at the ground in front of him, Ammon following behind him silently. He already had a plan for when they found the cat -- he knew he still needed practice with it, and he knew it was probably overkill, but he'd be damned if he'd make the mistake of underestimating the "kitten" a second time.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fox, Akihiko and Kotaro*



Rakiyo said:


> *CHUNIN EXAMS*​
> *Ryoumo Uchiha; Konoha*
> 
> Sousuke picked himself up from the debris looking at Ryoumo. "Hey ready to go?" Sousuke said laughing a bit as he retrieved bits and pieces of wood from his hair. She nodded, The jounin lifting his hand in the air began to leave. "See ya" He said before turning to Minori one last time pretending to fondle some breasts by cupping his hands in front his chest. "I'll give you that massage later Minori" He said with a smirk as they headed off towards Kirigakure.



*CHUNIN EXAMS*​
*Fox Inuzuka; Konoha*

Fox stumbled out of bed as soon as her eyes opened and he heard the alarm. She stood up andd rummaged in her closet getting the scroll again and strapping it behind her. She changed her clothes and put on her boots. Kiba jumped on her shoulder and she was off to Konoha's entrance. She saw her sensei flirting again and flinched a bit as he was pummeled. He just left the hospital and there he goes getting injured again.

Fox saw Ryoumo and remembered the Uchiha district burning, her and Kikyo had went there and helped out, they were worried when they didn't find Ryoumo, but later on it seemed that she was safe, when they went to the hospital Ryoumo was unconscious. Fox smiled and asked as Ryoumo got closer to them "Hey, feeling better?"

*Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure*

Akihiko grumbled as a rather strong knocking was heard in his door. Then he remembered today was his travel to the chuunin exams, and he was pretty sure Tasuki was the one knocking and would probably go in his room raping him if he didn't open up soon. "I'm awake Tasuki! Shooo!!!" Akihiko said as he jumped out of bed and took a quick shower and a change of clothes. He strapped his three miniature rolls of summoning scrolls and opened the door. A female maid that was passing by bowed down to him. "Where's that Tasuki?" 

*"He said he'll be waiting outside while you have your breakfast Akihiko-sama"* The maid said. Akihiko gave a small nod and went towards the lavish dining room, when he got inside, his father was at the dining room eating his breakfast as well.

"Hey son! You'll be leaving for the chuunin exams right? Excited?" Pailong asked as Akihiko sat down in his fathers left side.

"Yes father" Akihiko said stiffly, his father was a great man, a great fighter, a one-of-a-kind ninja that is respected by everyone that even Ulik the Tsuchikage has a great respect for. Akihiko looked up to him and respects him more than any other.

His father looked at him with a sideways look and give out a small laugh "Akihiko my son, you and George are my pride not just my pride but your mother as well, we know that you can do this and would come back as a chuunin, Do not fret and trust in your abilities, We will always be behind you in your every endeavor." Pailong said as he stood up and patted his sons shoulder before leaving.

"Thank you father" Akihiko said his heart swelling he finished up his food and sauntered out of the building with his feeling elated, he was going to be a chuunin no matter what Akihiko thought as he saw Tasuki waiting for him in the front steps.

*"You seem to be very happy Akihiko-sama"* Tasuki said and Akihiko just smiled at him which made Tasuki just look at him with a weird expression.



Sumon said:


> *Sumon - Oto*
> 
> All of his thinks ended when he reached his home. Boy lived in a small flat on the second floor. View through his window was really nice. Sumon enjoyed that view ever night. But now he won?t, because he will be on a mission. Sumon still couldn?t believe that his squad will start a mission soon. Boy packed all necessary stuff for the mission to his backpack and left his home. It didn?t take a long to reach the place where he met his squad. ?Okay, I?m ready? Sumon shouted to his team with a smile in his face.



"You sure took your time..." Kotaro said as Sumon got closer to him, his sensei wasn't around yet. Sumon's face seemed to pout when Kotaro said something about the time.

"where's sensei?" Sumon asked instead.

"He said he'll be back after an hour, he just said for us to wait here, our new team member seems to be arriving soon." Kotaro said as he yawned. "Do whatever you want, I'm just gonna nap until sensei comes back."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Sunagakure*

Ukeireru followed the clearly frightened to death man trough the small winding avenues that made up this section of the city. He kept glancing back at the guy who was following him, the guy who was using a fucking walking skeleton to cover his back. Ukeireru merely smiled and ushered him on. He wanted this thing done quickly. "Oi mate, why don't ye just stop worryin an looking like a dragon will cum from the sky and devour ye?" Ukeireru called after his anxious 'guide'. The man glanced back once more and kept pacing. 

"If ye fail, I'm dead meat" he offered as an answer.

"I won't fail, what's yer point?" Ukeireru responded. He casually inhaled smoke from his eternal cigarette. 

"Yea yea, of course" The guy before him muttered. "Do ye even know who yer hunting?"

"Yes. A tricky swordsman who's a multiple murderer and the like" The man bleached. This... this punk made it sound all so easy. He suddenly came to a stop. "Here ya go, and I'm running now"

Ukeireru just watched amused as the guy indeed ran off like the devil was on his tail. Then he turned to face the building the guy had denoted. Another abandoned place. Ukeireru wondered how many of these exactly were in this town. "Ah whatever" The door splintered when a wooden dragon burst right trough it. Ukeireru entered looking at the tip of a sword leveled his way a few meters away. A demonic grin came to his face again. "Sarani Ransū, bounty 700, swordfighter, trick-user, murderer and thief" Ukeireru casually said at the person on the other side of the room. Sarani didn't reply. He did charge though. After a few swings of his sword Ukeireru had already seen that this guy was no match for him. He recalled his dragon and positioned his skeleton before him, all ten finger blades gleaming with a savage fury. 

The swordsman swung again, only to be intercepted by three skeletal -and very sharp- fingers. The other skeleton hand dove at the guy's head, but he sidestepped the blow. "Faster then I thought, mate" Ukeireru said. Sarani once again didn't say a word. He did crack a smile, though. His sword darted to the left, severing a rope lodged to the wall. A rumbling sound. Ukeireru jumped away on reflexes, and he was thanking them a great lot when a huge destructive thing he didn't care to identify crashed trough the ceiling and onto the spot he was standing just a few short seconds ago. Worse, the sudden fall of the thing ripped trough Ukeireru's chakra threads, making him stand defenseless against the swordsman who came on with a wild swing. 

"Kawarimi no jutsu!" The sword cut a few inches into the solid wood, but then got stuck. By the time Sarani had become from the shock of his opponent changing in a log, Ukeireru was already charging for his back. Sarani looked behind him just in time to catch a flying kick in the face. He went down in a heap. Ukeireru drew his knife, kicked the prone form in the ribs and smashed the knife down in Sarani's neck. "Not so tricky now, eh?" Ukeireru's laughing face was the last thing Sarani saw before sinking into the depths of death.

Ukeireru stood up from his kill, recollected his skeleton and pocketed Sarani Ransu's ears. He then scoured the little room. "Bingo" A neat packet of money lay around in one of the drawers. "Doubling your reward, part one" Ukeireru grinned as he put the money in his pocket. He stalked the room again. A section of creaking boards called his attention. A few kicks opened up the floor, and indeed, there was something hidden. Ukeireru couldn't believe his eyes. It was a puppet. And not a normal one. "Good tricks in this one, I can build" Ukeireru's smile widened greatly. "Hell yeah, good tricks, Yagura"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagunotoko could barely believe her eyes as she saw the letter on her desk. Chuunin exams? She had only just become genin. True, she was far stronger then most genin around, but still. CHUUNIN EXAMS? That was like. like. like. Awesome! She jumped in joy and excitement. Well, not joy and excitement, but she couldn't choose, so she just jumped in both. Then her heart sunk as she read on. She was placed in a new team. Away from her sensei. Her emotions were so confused now that she started crying and laughing at the same time. It was weird. She didn't know anymore. She didn't care anymore. She was planning to go outside and just. Do something. But then she was back. Her thoughts were once again centered on the Chuunin Exam. Her small emotional breakdown had solved the fight between being happy and being sad. Being happy had won. Whistling a happy tune, she left the Aburame compound, looking for her new team.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Chunin Exams Arena; Kirigakure*

The sound of water pouring could be heard, Slipping through Lyra's fingers she cups her hands outward letting the cold liquid pour over the wounds on her hands. The Chunin Exam would start soon, Her nerves at an all time high it was wierd but the Sanbi was unusually quiet. Lyra looked in the mirror, Her black hair cascading down her shoulders like stray vines.  

Her own chakra along with the Sanbi's began to meld more and more, Unaware that she was loosing herself to the beast each time she drew on it's power. Arlong had sense the Seal Weakening and had propped ANBU all around the stadium just incase anything were to happen. Some foot steps could be heard outside as a new voice entered the mix.

Unfamilar to Lyra she didn't pay it any mind. Due to the seal opening more and more Lyra found herself confronted with memories of long ago, Ones that had been blanketed over with the fear of remembering them. They began to flood her mind during dreams, But now, Now she could see them when she closed her eyes.

The sound, the smell, the noise, she could hear it all as if she was going through it right there and then. She gritted her teeth as tears welt up, She didn't know why. These memories carried a certain sadness to them but she couldn't figure it out why. A Man kept coming back in these flash backs. He had raven black hair like hers and deep amber eyes.

He stood quite tall and had a chubby physical frame. She could see herself standing with him and a faceless women at what appeared to be a beach, Much smaller she held on to their hands. The warmth from the sun stretching over the waters sinking itself into the sand. She dug her feet in the shifting earth as she listed to the man's voice.

His words inaudible all she could hear was static, However one word broke through. "Lyra" Her name kept being said. She couldn't remember who he was, Who was he. Why did she want to cry everytime she thought of him. He wrapped around an arm around her and the questions kept flooding. Why did she feel so safe with him. Again she asked toself WHO WAS HE.

Nothing. No answer. She tried to speak but no words came out, The sand began to transform, Sinking into the ocean a marble floor replaced it. She sat alone in a dark hallway. Flickering lights played puppeteer with shadows on the wall forming monsters straight from story books. Again she heard her name. "Lyra" She got up to her feet, She needed to know who he was.

Running she could hear the pitter patter of water, She didn't look down however. The hallway kept changing with each flickering light. Doors dissapearing and reappearing. "Lyra" Finally she managed to speak out. "WHO ARE YOU!" She called out as she reached a door. Lacing her fingers around it the flicker of light quickly rid it revealing only a wall.

Gritting her teeth she followed the voice as it called again "Lyra" She quickly sprinted. She needed to beat the darkness before it stole away the answer. "WHO ARE YOU?!" She called out frustrated, Another door gone as she reached it. Falling to her knees the tears fell down. "Who are you...." She sobbed frustrated as she dragged her nails across the floor. "WHO ARE YOU!"

Another flicker of light, This time she was inside the room with the man who laid strewn atop a hospital bed. Numerous machines hooked up to him as doctors from all sides try to revive him. *"Clear"* One of them called out as they sent a Raiton through his body. His body jumped from the jolt but the machine kept with it's flatline alarm.

"WHO ARE YOU!" Lyra called out but no one responded as they continued. *"Clear!" *The doctor called out as another Raiton jolted the man up. For a moment a beep could be heard only to be slapped back down with the flat line. _"Dammit he's dying!"_ One of the nurses called out, Lyra getting up to her feet walked over to man who seemed to be strecthing his hand out toward her.

Their fingers touching by the tips "Lyra" he said weakly as his eyes began to close. Her mind finally triggering finally realized who he was. "A-are you my dad?" She asked as the tears began to escape from her eyes. "Are you!" She called out her throat heavy. He merely smiled as a flicker of light seperated the two. She was now back at the bathroom.

But it was no illusion, No dream, she felt it, She felt his warmth. Collasping to the floor she wrapped her arms around herself as the tears cascaded down. "Dad.." She merely said as she broke down alone.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 22, 2010)

*Shinomori - Sunagakure*

Boy walked by the streets of Sand village and couldn’t find his partner. “Maybe he’s dead?” Shinomori thought as he saw a barber’s shop. He entered it and started thinking what kind of haircut should do. Boy didn’t want to have his old-school style dark long straight hair. Now he wanted something different, something which he would become more attractive. So he decided to dye his hair to red color and have a pony-tail. 

It took some time for him to change a haircut. Sunagakure’s barbers were better, so they did everything very careful. But Shinomori was happy with the result. Now he didn’t even look like a psycho. Boy jumped on the roof of barber’s shop and started thinking about his past. Today was his birthday, so no wonder he remembered his family. Shinomori wondered how do they live and what happened to them when he left village. He was sorry he had to leave and wanted to meet them once again, especially his sister. 

But all of boy’s imaginations were interrupted as he saw Ukeireru walking by the street. “Hey, wait.” Shinomori shouted. Ukeireru looked at Shinomori. Something was amiss on the guy. Well, not amiss. But something had definitely changed. He didn't look like a small wimp anymore. He looked like a smooth small wimp. Ukeireru burst out in laughing. “Ye look like aneffin Italian prettyboy.” “Go to fuck off yourself. Now give me one more picture. I don’t have what to do.” 

Ukeireru gave to Shinomori a picture of the guy. Boy’s next target was an axe wielder, whose name was Akitoki. There wasn’t any information about him, so boy started looking for him. Shinomori came to the one pub and ordered a drink. Even while being under-age, he got a drink. It only proved that this pub wasn’t an ordinary one. Kid moved his drink to the left side took bartender by his collar and asked while showing a picture of Akitoki: “Who is he?” Bartender didn’t disconcerted and moved boy’s arm out of his collar. “You shouldn’t be rude when you need some directions.” Shinomori had his drink and put on the table a glass with a little force just to make a bang. Then boy put his katana on the table just to demonstrate that he is still waiting for an answer. 

Bartender took the picture and started thinking. Than after a few seconds of silence he uttered: “Hmm, let me see. I do know this guy. He killed the whole pub, which is opposite to this one.” Shinomori pricked up his ears. He was intrigued by Akitoki guy actions and licked his lips after thinking that his enemy could be a strong guy. Shinomori was ready to go and asked one more question: “Do you know where I could find him?” Bartender looked at the boy and started laughing while cleaning a tumbler. “Do you think I would know where he is?” Shinomori stood up, picked up his katana, left money on the table and said: “Keep the change.” And Shinomori left the pub.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pillar Island Arc: Chapter 4 "Setting Out"*

*Squall Leonheart; Konohagakure

Clang!*

Squall planted his heavy Lionheart sword into the ground, The blade easily ripping through the dirt stamping itself firm. "Hehehe" Ken laughed a few feet back happy that he wasn't the one stuck with the mission. "Oh come on Squall it won't be that bad, It'll be like the good ol' days of you being a jounin" The ANBU quickly shot him a glare.

Squall never liked kids and this mission certainly wouldn't help with that, However the Hokage had assigned him to go on it and thus had no other choice. "Come on it might even inspire you to be a daddy" Ken continued his teasing. "Whatever" Squall said in his normal apathetic demeanor. "Those kids better get here soon.

*Chun Li; Kirigakure*

The beautiful jounin waited at the gates, The fog was exceptionally thick today even amongst Kiri standards. The Chunin exams would be starting soon and thus Kiri would be in a much more festive mood due to the amount of money it brings in every year. Unfortunately for her she would miss it due to some brats, Studying the latest bingo book she waited for them to arrive.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2010)

*Marifana Kemuri*

Kemuri wandered towards the gate. The sky was purple today. Again. Fucking sky. It had been purple the entire week already. Kemuri was kinda pissed because mister Penguin had just disappeared on him. It must all have been a hallucination. But Kemuri did so like mister Penguin already. He shook himself from the thought. He fell over. Wrong shaking, Kemuri thought as he scrambled to his feet, using a random bypasser as a means to pull himself up. The bypasser screamed, but Kemuri didn't care. The last day he had smoked the remains of some Konoha nin, and it had worked like hell. He was standing again. That was all that mattered. He scrambled on and saw the front gate. Didn't that look like a **** in the early morning, Kemuri wondered. And there was a beautiful woman standing in it. Kemuri didn't follow it anymore. He just walked up. "Sumthin bout some special mission, amirite?"

*Aburame Bagunotoko*

Bagu whistled a happy tune still when she reached the front gate. A lone figure was already waiting. "Hello, are you my new team mate? I heard I was being send to the Chuunin Exams. I am so excited! Almost as excited as a bee is when he finds a place full of honey and the like... Do bees even like honey? O wait, they fabricate it. Then bees are kind of awesome, aren't they? They can just make honey. We eat it, but they make it! Doesn't that mean that we actually steal it from the bees? Are humans who eat honey thiefs? It's a good thing I don't like honey, I wouldn't want to be called a thief... Thiefs are bad people, you know, they take things that don't belong to them and stuff. But sometimes thiefs aren't really bad, because they can't live without it" Bagunotoko kept rambling happily, a great smile creasing her face with every word.


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kinzey - forests outside Iwagakure*

In a small clearing ahead of them Kinzey saw the cat. It was gnawing of the flesh of a rabbit almost half its size. That thing was tough!

Kinzey knew Tsudo wanted to redeem himself so he formulated a plan. All they had to catch it was a net. Fall Sensei had stayed behind, not wanting to scare the cat away. "Tsudo, have your sumon circle around to scare the cat this way. You then catch it with the net. If it stands its ground, run up to it and catch it. I'll go around to the left, and George to the right, in case it goes that way. Got it?". He didn't really have a plan in case it came to him or George, but he had to seem confident.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 22, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Aburame Bagunotoko*
> 
> Bagu whistled a happy tune still when she reached the front gate. A lone figure was already waiting. "Hello, are you my new team mate? I heard I was being send to the Chuunin Exams. I am so excited! Almost as excited as a bee is when he finds a place full of honey and the like... Do bees even like honey? O wait, they fabricate it. Then bees are kind of awesome, aren't they? They can just make honey. We eat it, but they make it! Doesn't that mean that we actually steal it from the bees? Are humans who eat honey thiefs? It's a good thing I don't like honey, I wouldn't want to be called a thief... Thiefs are bad people, you know, they take things that don't belong to them and stuff. But sometimes thiefs aren't really bad, because they can't live without it" Bagunotoko kept rambling happily, a great smile creasing her face with every word.



*Agito Senju*​
Agito stood in front of the gate with his arms folded, waiting for Lex to get there as he watched. _I didn't think Lex was such a slow walker,_ he thought to himself as he waited patiently for his Team mate. Thinking about it, he remembered the horrible tragedy that had befallen his former teammate Teisoku.

He tried not to think about it, but this also troubled him. Agito had never got a chance to tell him how much respect he had for him even though he had to lecture Teisoku about his smoking habits. The genin ignored the other teams that continued to pass by the gate.

Some were for missions, while most seemed to be for the Chuunin Exams. It was then that he was alerted by a young girl that looked to be about his own age. Agito knew a lot about his own village and studied about almost everything.

He saw that the girl had clothing that covered most of her, which made him guess that she was probably from the Aburame Clan. Before he could speak he was swarmed by a barrage of of random words._I can already tell she has a habit for talking a lot,"_ he assumed as a large sweat drop went down his head.

_This must be a test by my ancestors from above. Have to keep following along...,_, Agito focused as he tried to get every last word she was saying. "I...couldn't keep up,..." he said to no one in particular as he looked down in disappointment. "What am I some kid with a low attention span?" Agito ridiculed himself as his fist began to shake.

"A loser like me shouldn't be allowed to even think about the Exams!" Agito yelled in sorrow as he slammed his fist into his own gut, causing him to fall down to one knee in pain. "Please miss...... I, Agito Senju,..... shouldn't let someone like you.....have to carry the burden of trash like me..." the Senju managed to speak in his agony.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 22, 2010)

kusagakure team 2: zero, lind, izuna, koroshi, anpi

Zero laid on a brown and crimson patterned sheet in a surprisingly bouncy and soft bed in a cloudy yet extremely lucid room towering over the city outside the enormous golden paned window. As the vibrant twilight sky flooded the room enhancing color of the peach walls that zero was pressed against in a heavy liplock. The girl?s long dark brown hair ran around zeros shoulders and around his back. He was subtly rubbing her inner thighs with the tips of his fingers, and she was sensitive to the immense sexual pressure poured into his kisses and she laid back as their tongues were struggling to keep in constant touch. 

He playfully tackled her backward and they both giggled in a hug as she ran her hands down his smooth stomach into his pants. All of a sudden the atmosphere faded and she pushed him up, Gravity changed as the world went dark as he floated up hitting the ceiling with a light breathtaking thud. Zero looked up to her and koroshi?s face was only left in the darkness for just a second then she zeroed in on him as the purple and yellow fuzz that surrounded the world melted into the dye deep blue sky. His sense of smell came back the gnarly aroma fully awakened him. ?Ah you?re finally up.? Dispite the fact that she was patting him awake. Koroshi stood beside her horse with her pure white bird with a single piercing black feather on top enhancing her colorful wardrobe. Zero finally noticed it was all a dream and that he?d woken up.

*?NNNOOOOOOHOHOOOO!!!11!!1!?*

Anpi snarled at the wimpy kid rolling over on his face, ?What?s his problem? ?I had the perfect dream and now I?m, living again.?  Anpi?s eyes widened as she lifted her eyebrow realizing just what he was dreaming about. ?Oh. You really in charge of these perverted bums? ?well at least he?s not pitching a tent.? Yet again everyone was laughing at zeros expense, _?AH, everyones happy, so that?s good ?wah-"_ while zero was wallowing in self-pity koroshi told the rest of the team to finish what they had started. ?You guys did an okay job but you still have a little left on the other side of these fences, BUT the village has said that you guys are eligible, and so we are going to the, *chuunin exams.?* Zero jumped out of his skin when he heard the news, ?alright the chuunin exams are in the water village.? ?yep? ?AWESOME!?


----------



## Burke (Feb 22, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> _"Her form is good, but her big mouth lead me on to when she was going to attack."_ Her smile never faded, but Jade sighed inwardly as she watched the small girl charge at her. She kept thinking that maybe this Jonin thing wasn't ideal enough for her. Training kids was something younger and inspired Jonin's are suspose to do, not a battle harden ninja like herself.
> 
> "Ago Yakushin!" Jade heard her hell as she came closer to her. It was a taijutsu based move to deiliver a chin kick to the oppoent. _"The kid is right about the training, but this is an eaiser hands on method to tell them what they're doing wrong."_ Easily Jade blocked the young girls kick, even plaming her foot in her hand. She had to hold herself back as her battle reflexes almost kicked in.
> 
> ...



Rojii had been preparing behind the boulder since shohi charged. He was acting very quickly.

"Alright thats set up." "And all the bags are tied up."

He peered out for a moment and saw his chance.

"Move Shohi!" He warned, then he threw 5 kunai with pouches at jade.

Shohi, still angered about being stopped suddenly realized she was in danger. 

"Eep!"

She then twisted out from under jades hand and jumped backwards as five kunai hit the ground infront of Jade. Upon impact, the pouches taht were attached to the kunai uptured spewing out small shreds of explosive tags.

"This move?" Jade said, the smile never leaving her face.

"Now!" Rojii then threw one final kunai with an explosive tag at the floating bits of paper.

Jade effortlessly jumped back and out of danger as the explosive note ignited the small bits of paper creating an even larger blast.

"Nice attempt, i like that lethal additude." She said, once again keeping her battle instincts down.

The blast left behind a large smoke cloud that was infront of Jade. Rojii moved his goggles down over his eyes and activated the chakra reading toggle. He looked at the smoke cloud, and the reading from jade almost blined him.

_"Ahh, so much." _He then quicklyd switched to heat signatures. He dashed up and got right next to shohi who was on the opposite side of the smoke.

"Shes right ahead of us," he whispered in her ear, "Ill go high, and you try another ago yakushin."

"Roger." She whispered back.

They both then charged into the cloud. They quickly reemerged right infront of Jade, Rojii was jumping in the air, aiming for the glasses, and shohi was running very low and fast, preparing for the kick.

"Give me those glasses!"

"Ago Yakushin!"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 22, 2010)

Haiou watched as both of his teammates worked together to try to take down jade. "Woah, there pretty good huh Ojin?" the boy asked the ghost beside him who was also watching. "Yea, but its not like you can do anything as close to that," Ojin responded to him as he leaned against a tree nearby.

"Eh, I can do just as good as them if I tried!" Haiou returned at Ojin, who was relaxing. "Whatever pussy," he said shrugging to the side which got Haiou a little annoyed. The white haired boy looked at Jade nervously and then charged forward.

Haiou quickly removed shuriken from his pouch and threw them at his sensei, however the projectiles missed their target and almost hit his teammates. "Ah, sorry," he apologized after almost hitting them instead. Ojin only laughed at his former friends mistake and continued to watch.

Haiou ignored his stalkers laughter and nodded as he saw the shuriken hit their actual target, the trees behind Jade. Haiou slightly moved his fingers, revealing that there were wires attached to them. "I hope this works," the boy muttered as he pulled his hands back while also pulling back the shuriken from the tree, aiming straight for Jade's back

"I hope she doesn't stop liking me after this,"


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Sunagakure
*
Karizou walked into the class room and took his usual seat as the side of the class near the window. Sometimes he just liked to look out at the desert, the highest class for academy students was pretty high up in the building. A hot breeze blew through the window carrying a little sand with it. Karizou didn't have any problems with this though the long robes he wore as was customary by his clan protected his body from the sand and heat. As usual he was the first person to reach. He'd spent his morning as was his routine training his mind and body, it was all for this day. 

Today was the last day he'd be just a boy, just a normal member of the village. After today he'd be a genin of the Hidden Sand Village. He wasn't at the top of the class but neither was he at the bottom. His skill didn't lie in class work, he knew he would be good enough to easily pass the final exam. He sat in his seat deep in though as he waited for the class to full up. Other members of his class trickled in slowly. They knew better to expect anything more from him than simple pleasantries. A response to their good morning or good evening was all they would get. Karizou wasn't anti social per se, he just didn't see the need to constantly chatter like the rest of the class.

The class was near full now, anyone that didn't appear by now wouldn't be allowed to sit the exam. Karizou looked around the room. He knew most of the people would easily pass the exam. His eyes ran over a beautiful girl with blond hair that was arranged in a tight bun. She wore dark goggles. His eyes stopped on her for a while, he looked at her for a long time. He suddenly heard a voice.

"You're staring"

He was taken slightly off guard, no one else responded to the voice so it meant that only him could hear.

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to" he said quickly

The group of students that were chattering away around him gave him a strange look

"You don't have to talk so loud" the voice said again
"Just whisper i'll be able to hear you clear as day"
"Suniko?" Karizou said too soft for anyone to hear this time
"Well I was the one you were staring at" Suniko's voice said softly

Karizou was still slightly in shock, he was trying to figure out how she knew he as looking at her. Firstly she was blind, secondly SHE WAS BLIND!!!!!

"You're wondering how I know you were staring at me right"
"Among other things, yes"
"I'll explain to you later, Baruki Sensei is coming"

Karizou turned his attention to the door and sure enough five seconds later a woman walked through the door. She dodged a paper ball but tripped over some ninja wire and face planted.

"JUST AS PLANNED!!!!!" a voice said from outside the window

A huge dark skinned form crawled through the window, Karizou had seen the fingers hanging from the window a while back. The only two people that didn't gasp was himself and Suniko. 

"Sensei, you're always saying a ninja has to see underneath the underneath"

The large bare backed boy said with a smirk

"How am I to learn from you when you have nothing to teach me?" he said 
"Gi just shut the hell up and take your seat" Baruki said

Gi strut through the class to a few ooo's and aaaaa's by the girls in the class. He was huge and muscular and had his hair in tight canerows, he made his pecs jump as he passed by a group of girls sending them into fits of giggles. He reached his seat and sat down, there was a loud crash and his chair broke into pieces depositing him on the ground.

"See Gi?"
"See why you still have things to learn from me?" Baruki said with a smile
"Me falling for your trap was just to lure you into a false sense of security" Baruki said wagging a finger at him
"I predicted your attack yesterday and rigged that chair"
"Underneath the underneath the underneath?" 
"That's why you're my sensei" Gi said roaring with laughter

Karizou couldn't help but laugh, the entire class joined in as Baruki helped Gi to his feet. It was time for the final exams to start, Baruki took the roll and explained the format of the exam. It would be a simple test, a rope escape, genjutsu break, karawami, bunshin and henge. A student didn't have to pass all of the tests just enough to show they would be competent enough to work with others and grow. Each student filed out the class and waited in the corridor until their name was called. They went into the class room and did their exam and left. When Karizou did his test as he was leaving the room
Baruki spoke to him.

"You pass" she said
"You'll be put into a team with two other graduating students and a jounin sensei"

She gave him a small piece of paper with some directions on it

"That's where you'll meet your team"
"Good luck" she said with a smile and hugged him tightly

Karizou walked out of the door past the other chattering students, he was no longer a boy he was a ninja.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 23, 2010)

*Ghost from the past pt 2*

*Kizaru VS Priest Onimusha; Onimusha Temple*

Onimusha gritted his teeth as he dug his heels into the ground building traction. Kizaru watched on through his amber glasses "What will you do?" He asked, The priest quickly jumped towards him lifting his might fist into the air striking down at Kizaru like a vengeful god. The ground feeling his might as Kizaru quickly dodges, The cobblestone floor easily torn through. 

Quickly planting his hand on the ground Kizaru built up chakra around his leg. "Reiza Ashige" He noted as a ray of light rushed forth from his attack crashing into the priest.

*BOOOOM!!*

The large explosion rocked the temple as Onimusha was sent flying into a nearby wall crashing outward into the next room. Wanting to capatilize Kizaru ran towards Onimusha. *"EARTH TIGER BLITZ!"* Onimusha called out as several tiger shaped earth attacks rushed at the Bounty Hunter. Backpeddaling Kizaru avoided claw swipes and lunges, Out manuvering the beasts.

Suddenly a fourth one appears behind him catching him off guard as it sinks it's rock hard teeth into his flesh. Anchored down the other three soon follow after. Onimusha steps back into the room as clouds of dust pour in from all sides. His body heavily damages from the kick before readies itself for an attack as he plants his feet into the ground.

*"LARIAT!"* He roared outwards as he easily covered the distance, Shredding the earth beneath him as he plowed into Kizaru's neck. His body quickly coming undone revealed it to be a lightning clone as the hungry rays of energy bursted forth making quick work of the Earth Tigers sending a powerful current of electricty into his body.

"Up Here" Kizaru calls out as he jumps above the priest, Turning around the Priest grits his teeth as blood pours from his mouth. Clasping his hands together Kizaru attacked "Reiza Sakasu" Bursts of lazer beams rushed forth snaking its way down to the priest as it quickly exploded on impact.

*BOOOOM!!!!!!*

Landing on his feet Kizaru watches as only the bloody body of Onimusha can be seen lying on the floor. Turning around he begins to make his way out. Holding his wrist up towards his mouth Kizaru reports to his fellow bounty hunters. "Helllooo Come innnn, Onimusha is defe" Before he could finish he could hear Onimusha getting back up to his feet. Turning around he says "Strange" as the bloody man stands on his feet.

*"Kizaru. I'm not finish yet."* Onimusha said staring at the bounty hunter.

*WITH DETERMINATION ONIMUSHA REFUSES TO DIE!! HOW WILL THE OUTCOME OF THIS FIGHT END!!?*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2010)

Lex-

  He?d put the thoughts of his former teammate out of his mind for this mission. ?I?ll become a chuunin for you.? He nodded and made his way towards the gate. ?This village is freaking huge?? He groaned, the reason he was taking so long was because the village was so damned big, it was hard to from his house to the gates oh konoha because they were basically on opposite ends of the village. ?I really need to get a new house.? He nodded and rushed as quickly as he could. ?Agito?s probably already at the gate waiting for me.? 

  Bonehead-

  As he makes his way to the coastline he can?t help but wish his team was coming with him. ?It?s lonely.? He thought as he looked up at the sky, the light coming through the eyeholes of his helmet. The mask he used to remember his fallen friend and shut himself off from the world felt heavy now, he must have been more attached too his team then he thought. ?I won?t falter.? He walked forward with pride filling his chest, it would be a few days walk to the shore, but if he didn?t sleep, it would take only half as long. He was driven now, he wouldn?t falter, he would move forward with all his might! The pride of Amegakure rested on his shoulders alone!


----------



## Sumon (Feb 23, 2010)

*Shinomori - Sunagakure*

Shinomori approached near the other pub, in which all people were slaughtered. That pub was closed and no-one was allowed to enter it. However boy didn’t want to accept that, so he smashed the window and got inside. All stuff such as tables and chairs were broken. There were a lot of fighting signs and there were still some blood on walls and ground. 

Boy started looking very closely for a clue about an enemy, but couldn’t find anything. But suddenly he heard some kind of squeak. Shinomori turned around and saw a huge axe before his eyes. Boy jumped back, but it was too late. An enemy swung his huge axe and was successfully to land a hit on the boy. Blood dispersed all over that place as Shinomori fell on the ground. His clothes were ripped and a long scar appeared across boy’s body. He was able to avoid fatal hit, however he was injured pretty badly. And the one who made it was Akitoki, an enemy which boy had to track down. 

Shinomori’s eyes became full of fear. This was the first time when he felt something like this. His mind turned 180 degrees as he realized that he had almost died. But boy was in shock and still couldn’t move. Then Akitoki punched with his elbow to the boy’s stomach. That move was like an alarm-clock to wake up boy from the deep sleep. Shinomori spitted some blood and could normally think again. Now all of his psycho attributes disappeared and he became calm swordsman with a cold mind. 

Akitoki was a little surprised as he saw boy standing up. Shinomori was bloody messed. But he still wanted to fight and drew his katana. However that injury affected boy a little. Kid’s skills decreased dramatically and he could only move because of the will of power. Shinomori crossed his hand through the bloody chest, performed seals and stomped to the ground. “Kuchyose no jutsu.” Boy shouted as human sized murloc had appeared. 

“Boy, you look like a zombie. I haven’t seen you in such a bad condition.” Murloc said as he was looking at the Shinomori. Akitoki watched everything with a surprise. He hasn’t seen anything like murloc. And Akitoki didn’t know if it was a human or some kind of a creature. So to not waste any more time Akitoki started charging towards the boy. Murloc turned his big head to the enemy. “Move” Murloc shouted as he deflected Akitoki’s axe swing. Shinomori jumped back a little and was breathing very hard. He didn’t say even a single word to anyone, because he didn’t want to waste his energy on useless things.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Sunagakure
*
Karizou walked out of the academy, he was headed over to the Kisrasu encampment to see his older sister. She unlike him remained to follow the Kinrasu tradition of being a desert guide and scavenger. She still spoke to him unlike her parents. He visited her once a week to see how she was doing, he found her sitting on a rock sewing clothes. He crept up on her and put her hands over her eyes. She knew who it was though, she pulled his hands away and pulled him into an embrace.

"I passed the exam" he said with a smile
"I knew you would" she repiled
"So what now?" she asked
"I get teamed up with a few other graduates from the academy and we work with a jounin to complete missions until i'm strong enough to do the promotion exam"
"Sounds exciting" she said with a smile

She pulled his goggles up onto his head and looked into his hazel eyes

"You should go see mom and dad" she said softly
"They don't want to see me, they made that very clear the last time we talked"
"I'll see you later" he said his entire mood changing
"Wait Kari, don't go"

He didn't stop though he just walked out of the encampment back toward the gates of Suna.

*Meanwhile elsewhere* 

Suniko jumped over the roof tops of Suna heading to her home.

"Loose tile two step ahead" she thought and hopped over it, her passing alone made it slide off the roof onto the street below shattering as it hit the ground.

She was blind and she had been so since birth, everyone in her family was. They were cursed for something their ancestors did according to the rest of Suna. She didn't believe that though, people that could see missed a lot of things. They depended on their eyesight too much and missed all the sounds, smells and tastes of the world. It wasn't long before the sound of music filled her ears. She was almost home, she hopped down off the roof top and onto an awning and then dropped to the street. She began to walk briskly to where her house was.

Her family was a little different than the other members of her clan. While they were all singers and musicians her family tuned and repaired musical instruments. 

"Someone's got to fix them when they sound bad" she heard her father say in her head

She walked into the door and there was the jingle of chimes, her father didn't need to look up from what he was doing to know it was her. He could tell from her smell, the way her foot hit the ground as she stepped. 

"You passed the exam" he said with a smile
"How did you know?" she answered gleefully
"The melody of your heart if happy and joyful" he said turning to face her

She walked over and hugged him tightly

"Go help your mom with dinner"
"I don't know how much longer we'll have you around to do chores when you become a ninja" he said with a smirk
"I'm giving you as much chores as I can before you leave"

They both started laughing and Suniko disappeared through the door and up some stairs.

*Elsewhere*

Gi walked through the Gantuu section of the village with his trade mark strut. He nodded at everyone he saw. He was special to his clan, he was the first male child to be born to them for a few years. So they expected a lot from him. It's not that girls weren't good ninja but women simply didn't have the physical prowess to take full advantage of what the Gantuu excelled in and were famous for. Their use of their specialty weapons is what made them different from the other clans that inhabited the village. The men grew faster and bigger than was normal for clans in Suna but the women were normal. 

He walked through the arch way that lead to his home. In the yard was a small building with a huge doorway but no door. A sound of metal on metal was coming from inside. Gi stuck his head into the building to see his father hammering a piece of steel into shape.

"How did it go?" 
"I passed of course" Gi said puffing his chest out

He didn't mention that he just barely passed, to him it didn't matter if he passed every single assessment or just enough to allow him to graduate. He was now a ninja. 

"Soo I get my weapon now?" he asked with a smile
"You know you won't get it until you get promoted to a chunnin" his father replied
"AWW COME ONNNNN" Gi whined
"Stop that" his father snapped
"I've already explained to you that before you can master a weapon you have to master yourself"
"What if the weapon is taken away do you want to be useless?"
"No" Gi said his head hung and face long
"Go tell your mother the good news" the humongous man said as he turned back and pulled the white hot metal out of the furnace and began hammering it again.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 23, 2010)

*Jade; Outskirts of Kumo*

All Jade could do was tsk at at the two who came to try and claim the prize. The girl was going for the same taijutsu move in conjunction with the other boy soaring through the air. Jade could only chuckle at the determind look on their faces. Though this was something that all ninja's needed determination, but their tactics were rough. _"Back in my day they use to value stealth over everything else."_ As she thought this she darted her eye behind her to see the last member of the trio.

He was sleek attaching wire to his shuriken, embedding them into a tree and then pulling them out aiming for her back. A clever tactic and it also made Jade realize that it was time to be...slightly serious with the three.

"Heed advice: Never be over confident and assume that the plan you put into action won't/can't fail." She narrowed her eyes in a cold stare at the two in front of her while retaining her sly smirk. "It' usually always ends in failure that way!" Jade's figure disappeared like an illusion, as if she had been swept away by the wind itself. Rojii and Shohi began to be enveloped by a large tree, binding and restricting their movments.

With a light chuckle Jade appeared out of both trees looking down at the two. "Demonic Illusion: Tree Binding Death." As those two were taken care of the real Jade loomed over Haiou's figure. Ever so silently Jade bent down putting her mouth by his ear. Making sure he could feel the humidness of her breath on his skin. She grapped him by his collar and chilling said "Death awaits those who don't pay attention to their surrondings" and pressed a kunai up against his throat.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 23, 2010)

*Haiou Ramsaro*

Haiou watched in amazement as his sensei disappeared without a trace. He was very sure that a combination like that was impossible to be avoided at all. "She gone!?" he blurted out as he watched the same spot where she was in before.

"Haha, you really are a dumbass to think your stupid moves would work on her," Ojin commented at the scene as he watched from the sidelines. "But, that's the same moved I beat you with!" Haiou reminded as he pointed at his deceased stalker. Ojin frowned at his words and simply turned to the side, "so your proud you killed me huh?"

Haiou heard his serious tone and looked down in gloominess, "No- I-" Before he could finish the boy saw that his two teammates had been captured by a tree. He became worried when he saw that would looked to be Jade was above the two.

"Hold on-" Haiou was interrupted yet again, except this time it was because of the sound of someone breathing in his ear that stopped him. The genin turned around as he looked in horror to see that the real Jade was behind him. "Ahh!!!" he yelled in fear as he tried to run away, however the kunai that had been pressed against his neck stopped him in his tracks.

Haiou looked down at the kunai, shacking in fear. "Eh, Ojin what do I do!?" he quickly asked Ojin who was still in the same spot. "What the hell are you asking me for coward? Figure it out on your on. The more the chance of you dieing the better," hearing these words only made Haiou yell in fear more. "D-Dieing!?


----------



## Burke (Feb 23, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Jade; Outskirts of Kumo*
> 
> All Jade could do was tsk at at the two who came to try and claim the prize. The girl was going for the same taijutsu move in conjunction with the other boy soaring through the air. Jade could only chuckle at the determind look on their faces. Though this was something that all ninja's needed determination, but their tactics were rough. _"Back in my day they use to value stealth over everything else."_ As she thought this she darted her eye behind her to see the last member of the trio.
> 
> ...




*Kumogakure/Shohi & Rojii/Training*
Shohi and Rojii were both taken aback by their sudden halt in movement. Slowly, two large trees began to grow around each of them as Jade figure slowly disappeared. They both tried to struggle, but they were completely constricted.

 _“Cant move. This technique!”_  Rojii thought.  _“This is a high level genjutsu! Is she really trying to kill us?!”_ 

“Ugh! I almost had her! What is this tree!?”

Rojii was able to shift his eyes over to where Haiou was, and saw that he was now in danger.

_“Oh man, there’s no way he’s going to survive against her!”_

*“Haiou! Get away from her! You’re the only one that can get us out!”*

Shohi lost all hope when she realized that her survival depended on emotional little Haiou.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Sunagakure*

Karizou stretched in his bed, he woke up the same time everyday. He wouldn't wake up any later even if he had exhausted himself the day before. He got up and did his daily routine of physical and mental exercise. He cleared up his room and began to cook breakfast. He usually tried to get all the food groups in, cooking for yourself as a guy living alone wasn't easy. 

"This is why people get married I think" he said as he stirred a pot 

He made almost the same thing everyday because it was easy mostly. Just boil the water and put the ramen and everything in the pot with the meat and don't burn it. He threw some dried leaves in there, fresh greens isn't something you find often in the desert. He finished his breakfast quickly and was out the door, he touched the paper with the rendezvous point in his pocket. Before he went there here had to do a few things. He had to go to the armory first to be issued a forehead protector and a few other items. Now that he was a ninja of sunagakure he needed to be equipped as one.

He left his house early in an effort to get to the armory early but it seemed every single other graduate had the same idea as him. He knew everyone there, he found himself thinking about which of his former classmates he would like to be teamed with and which ones he wouldn't want. He scanned the crowd and saw a familiar figure and his eyes stopped on her

"You're staring again" she said, her honey sweet voice filling his ears
"How did you know that?"

She turned to face him and walked out of the crowd toward him until she was almost up in his face.

"Everyone's heart beat sounds different, I can pick some people out of a crowd"
"For some odd reason people from the Kinrasu clan have a slower heart beat that other people"
"When you stare at me though, that slow heart beat speeds up"

Karizou began blushing furiously but he regained his composure quickly

"You are good" Suniko said with a smile
"Back to normalcy already, good skills for a ninja to have"

There was suddenly a noise and Karizou turned to see a huge dark skinned figure walking through the crowd people moving out of his way as he walked. He was an intimidating figure to say the least, he didn't wear any shirt and the sun beat down on his skin, anyone else would be sweating but he wasn't. He walked right between Suniko and Karizou and kept going, 

"As much as I think he's an idiot" Karizou said softly remembering what she'd told him before
"If we follow him I think we'll get through this faster and not be late for meeting up with our teams"
"You're right" she agreed

Karizou made a gesture forgetting she was blind but he nodded and moved infront of him to follow Gi through the crowd. They got to the front of the crowd and squeezed into the front and put in their orders and got what they needed. Gi got his forehead protector and put in on his head and flicked the piece of steel etched with the mark of sunagakure.

"Now I'm officially a ninja" he proclaimed

He jumped out of the crowd onto an awning across the street and addressed the crowd.

"Today ends Gi the man and starts Gi the great ninja and future Kazekage"

A few people in the crowd laughed, some even clapped. Karizou and Suniko looked at each other and Suniko laughed while Karizou shook his head. Gi continued to ramble on atop the awning while the crowd of genin looked on.

"I have to get going" Karizou said softly for only Suniko to hear
"I don't like to be late"
"Same here"

They turned away from each other

"I was hoping we may be on the same team" she said
"But if you're going that way we aren't"
"Bye Bye Karizou-kun"

They both jumped in different directions leaving the crowd looking up at Gi who was now rapping. Karizou looked at the sun, he would be a little early but that wouldn't be a problem. The meeting place was on top a building overlooking one of the village walls. There were some potted plants and a bench strangely enough. It looked like someone set it up here to watch the sunset given the direction it was facing. The desert sunset was on of the most beautiful things Karizou had ever seen. Every time he saw it, it took his breath away. He sat on the bench to wait on the rest of his team. He didn't wait long before a honey sweet voice filled his ears.

"Are you following me Kinrasu Karizou?"
"It's hard to follow you when I got her first" he said without turning around
"How did you get here before me?" she asked
"I don't know what route you took but it was the slower one"

Suniko jumped over the back of the bench and sat next to Karizou and they discussed the routes they'd taken to get there. He looked at her as she talked he noticed she wore her forehead protector around her neck, he himself wore it around his neck for the time being. 

"Oh no" Suniko said suddenly stopping mid sentence
"What?" Karizou asked quickly turning around

She nodded toward the edge of the building as Gi shot past it into the air landing on the roof top in a stoop kicking up some sand.

"Well well, if it isn't the boy in the dress and the cutie pie"

Karizou wasn't bothered by the insult he just smiled

"Well if it isn't the loud mouth that almost had to resit"
"You're just jealous" Gi answered

That was the first thing out of his mouth when anyone said something he didn't like

"Jealous of almost failing?" Karizou mused
"I don't think I am" he said with a smile

Suniko giggled a bit, Gi clenched his fists and his teeth and stood to his full height looking down at the two.

"You wanna go?" Gi said cracking his knuckles
"I'm not going to fight you" Karizou said shaking his head
"Well you are going to have to" Gi said and lunged foward  

He swung a punch that connected with Karizou's face and Suniko gasped but Gi's hand was stuck in Karizou's face. Sand began to break off and fall to the ground as the entire thing turned to sand

"I'm not fighting you" Karizou said from behind Gi

They both turned to face him with surprised looks on their faces

"That was pretty good" Gi said with a laugh
"Of course I was just testing you" 
"Sure you were" Karizou said
"Did I pass?" he asked in a sarcastic tone
"Yea, I can't be on a team with people I have to protect all the time" he said nodding
"He's pretty decent" Gi thought to himself
"He created a sand bunshin and used Karawami"

Karizou kept a wary eye on Gi and so did Suniko, he began to talk but neither of them listened to him. He and Suniko were having a full conversation he didn't know about.

"Where the hell is our team leader" Karizou said holding his head
"I don't know if I can take much more of this jabbering"
"I may really fight him if our sensei doesn't come soon"
"Please don't do that, just think about something else" Suniko said turning to face Gi as he talked to them
"They'll be here soon"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 23, 2010)

N??ps said:


> *Kumogakure/Shohi & Rojii/Training*
> Shohi and Rojii were both taken aback by their sudden halt in movement. Slowly, two large trees began to grow around each of them as Jade figure slowly disappeared. They both tried to struggle, but they were completely constricted.
> 
> _?Cant move. This technique!?_  Rojii thought.  _?This is a high level genjutsu! Is she really trying to kill us?!?_
> ...



*Haiou Ramsaro*

"M- Me!? Haiou said in despair as he didn't want to be the one to do something like this. The boy moved his eyes from right to left, trying to think of what to do. His eyes then lead to Ojin, who simply makes a gesture to look up.

In confusion, the boy looks up and sees a leaf fall down from a tree. "A leaf?" he looked puzzled as he watched it fall down and hit the ground gently. After a moment of thought, the idea came to him of what to do, _thats it!_ 

Quickly, but trying not to be seen, Haiou makes a chain of hand seals, _Flower Petal Escape Technique!_ With this, the boys body dispersed into flower petals, placing a genjutsu on Jade. _this is my chance! I can do it!_ he thought to himself as he uses the genjutsu as a distraction to quickly move to the side of Jade.

Seeing the opportunity, Haiou reaches to grab to snatch the glasses off of Jade's face. "I don't know why the hell I helped you," Ojin commented as he watched Haiou try to finish the training.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

*Prince, Kotaro, Lind and George*



Vash TS said:


> Karizou kept a wary eye on Gi and so did Suniko, he began to talk but neither of them listened to him. He and Suniko were having a full conversation he didn't know about.
> 
> "Where the hell is our team leader" Karizou said holding his head
> "I don't know if I can take much more of this jabbering"
> ...



*King Nara & Prince Nara; Sunagakure*

*"Oi! Prince, are you done?"* King asked his son as Prince shuffled his feet slouching as he went down the stairs. He and Harei just went back the day before from looking for Harei's brother. Unfortunately they weren't able to find his brother. Which made Harei a bit aloof ever since they went back to Suna. His father saw his face that seemed to lack the usual luster *"You alright son?"* King asked as Prince just looked at him and nodded. *"Alright before you go to the chuunin exams I want you to come with me to have a bit of training session with my team, they're genins so don't be too rough on them alright?"*

Prince just looked at him and groaned. Great here his father was, being too unusually proud of him again. "Dad... Don't forget that later this afternoon, I'm going to kiri..." Prince said as he followed his father towards a nearby rendezvous point, Prince remembered this place, it was also his and Harei's rendezvous point before.

King went towards the three genins that were in the bench he clapped his arms together and the three genins looked at him. Prince looked over each of them and without meaning to had used his empathic nature to deduce them, one of the guys liked the girl and he also took notice that the three genin's were all bloodline users, Sunagakure bloodline users, unlike him. Sunagakure Bloodline users tend to dislike him because of him being a Konoha bloodline user, he especially remembered his first teammate. Prince shook his head, this was not the time to get all mopy and stuff.

King pulled out three bells and Prince groaned inwardly, he knew what was coming next. *"alright you brats, first just because you passed the academy means that you'll survive in the outside world, so I'll have a simple exam for the three of you, this is called the 'Kakashi Copy Nin' type exam."* King tossed the bells towards Prince and Prince got it with his one hand and groaned. *"The exam is simple, the three of you will move as a team to get the three bells from my son Prince. He's chuunin level and he will use everything in his arsenal to stop you from getting the bells. You must be able to get it before noon, since he'll be leaving for chuunin exams at that time."* Prince groaned inwardly, oh how he wished he had a younger brother or sister so that his father won't put everything on him.

Prince stepped forward and scratched his head. "Okay guys... try getting the bells from me..." Prince said with a slight drawl to his voice depicting boredom.

[OOC: You can use Prince as combat material but please keep in mind his stats, it's quite far from you, so no, lol he was one hit and stuff ^^ good luck: Prince Nara

--------------------------
*Kotaro & Edward; Otogakure* _with Tawagata and Sumon_

Kotaro looked over at Sumon who was silent at the other side of where he was. He looked up and thought for awhile then decided that he should take a nap, he missed his best friend Prince, that guy was a very good sparring partner and the last time they met, he was completely beaten. He shut his mind and lied down taking a nap before his sensei can arrive.

Edward arrived at where his team was and looked at them, Sumon was silent and the boy was taking a nap. Edward walked over to his team with Tawagata beside him and being silent. Edward was quite happy that his team was composed of people that aren't too tall. With his small team he would definitely be known as the sensei.

*"Alright guys up up"* Edward said as he clapped his hand. Kotaro stood up from his napping position still yawning and Sumon just looked at him seemingly in the verge of saying something. Before Sumon could say anything Edward continued *"Alright! Starting today we will be called TEAM MIDGET"* with that the genin's mouth opened with a gape.

"Oi, I'm small because I'm young, I'm still 10 years old! Unlike you who's an old squirt!" Kotaro said.

*"I'm still 21 you little brat!"* Edward yelled at him his antennae hair wiggling hard as if it was finding a signal. Edward stopped before he became a complete child in front of his team. He coughed a bit and continued *"anyways midget team, we'll be going to Pillar Island, it takes two days to get there, we'll pass through the Fire village to go there, it's not that far, if we pass by any monsters and you can't keep up with me, then those monsters will just eat you up, Understand? Good, lets move it"* Edward said not letting his genin team have any say.



dark0 said:


> While zero was wallowing in self-pity koroshi told the rest of the team to finish what they had started. You guys did an okay job but you still have a little left on the other side of these fences, BUT the village has said that you guys are eligible, and so we are going to the, *chuunin exams.* Zero jumped out of his skin when he heard the news, alright the chuunin exams are in the water village. yep AWESOME!


*Lind Uchiha; Kusagakure*

Lind grumbled as he heard voices and a round of laughter, Lind opened one eye and saw that his team were already there in the barn, he sat up and scratched his eyes as he saw that Zero and Izuna was there with Koroshi his sensei and another girl she don't know. Koroshi-sensei called her Anpi. Lind stood up and brushed some hay that got on his clothes. 

You guys did an okay job but you still have a little left on the other side of these fences, BUT the village has said that you guys are eligible, and so we are going to the, *chuunin exams.* 

With that said Lind's eyes grew wide as he heard chuunin exams, being a chuunin would mean a step closer to being with Latvia, from what he remember latvia said something about joining the chuunin exams as well.

alright the chuunin exams are in the water village. Zero said rather excited.

yep Koroshi said as she stood up and groomed her horse.

AWESOME! Zero said as he pumped his hands into the air.

Lind looked over at Koroshi and asked "Koroshi-sensei, would we be traveling with other Kusagakure nin's?" Lind asked as he went closer to his sensei

Koroshi looked at him a bit questioningly and answered well not nin's with an S, Just a Nin, Latvia will be going with us to Kirigakure

"you better not do anything to my cousin you perverted kid" the girl named anpi said as she stroked her horse. Lind kept quite and smiled to himself, of course he won't. 

Lind looked over at the side and saw Latvia getting closer to them *"Hey guys! I heard you were accepted into the chuunin exams! Well, good thing I'll have someone to travel with."* Latvia said as he stopped at the team and shook everyone's hand.



kinzey said:


> Kinzey knew Tsudo wanted to redeem himself so he formulated a plan. All they had to catch it was a net. Fall Sensei had stayed behind, not wanting to scare the cat away. "Tsudo, have your sumon circle around to scare the cat this way. You then catch it with the net. If it stands its ground, run up to it and catch it. I'll go around to the left, and George to the right, in case it goes that way. Got it?". He didn't really have a plan in case it came to him or George, but he had to seem confident.


*George Sanada; Iwagakure*

George looked at the surrounding and deducted that Kinzey's idea was good but has a loophole, the kitty understood human language. "Kinzey, that kitty can understand what we are talking about." George said in a monotone voice. 

"though it's fine you two just lure him to the north side, I'll be waiting there with a trap. Do what you can" "George said as he turned around and left towards the north side of the forest.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 24, 2010)

*Rooftop in Sunagakure
*
Karizou and Suniko were getting anxious, their sensei was pretty late and Gi just wouldn't shut up. Suddenly there was a puff of smoke and a swirl of leaves and a man and a boy their age were standing in the middle of them. 

"Leaves?" Karizou thought
"Finally" Gi said standing up

Gi was about to say something else but King began talking before he could, Karizou listened attentively to what the man said. 

"I wonder if it's just coincidence" he thought
"Three clans more or less shunned by the Sunagakure masses teamed with another one"
"The Teisei clan were thought to be cursed because they were blind, the Gantuu clan weren't originally from Suna and the elders didn't forget that the Kinrasu clan fought with Suna log ago."

Karizou's throughts were interrupted by Gi's voice

"So we just have to get the bells before lunch time?" he asked
"*Yes, you can go all out*" King said

Karizou noticed a frown on Prince's face at this comment, Gi began bouncing on the balls of his feet.

"LET'S GOOO!!!!!!" he shouted 

He rushed Prince the same way he had rushed Karizou earlier there was an explosion and the roof top was covered in smoke. Karizou could hear coughing from within the smoke. A strong wind blew over the roof top from the desert blowing the smoke away. The only people left on the roof top were King, Karizou, Suniko and Gi. King smiled at them

"*Before lunch*" he said with a smile
"Where did he go?" Gi said 

He slammed his fist into his open palm and moved to the end of the roof

"Where are you going?" Karizou asked slightly annoyed
"To get the damm bells where else?"
"Where did Prince go?" Karizou asked again

Gi paused and turned to face the other two

"Good, you're finally using your brain"
"We need to find him and think of a plan of some sort"
"What for?" Gi asked in an annoyed tone
"He's a genin just like us"
"Yes but he's a genin that is prepared to take the chunnin exam" Karizou said with a sigh

Gi nodded again and Karizou turned to Suniko

"Suniko-chan can you find Prince?"
"Yea gimme a second" she said with a smile
"Gi you are the strongest person here you'll be the one to attack and we'll support you"
"Fine, but you need to stop acting like you're in charge of the team"

Karizou ignored the comment and turned back to face Suniko who looked to be deep in concentration

"Found him" she said with a smile
"5km that way" she said pointing
"Suniko-chan from now on when you talk, talk so only we can hear"
"Gi when you talk from here on out I want you to only whisper"
"What good will that do?"
"Just do it" Suniko said in his ears alone
"I get it" he said with a smile"
"Good, lets move" Karizou said

The three moved off the top of the roof leaving King there sitting on the bench they got to Prince's hiding location quickly but they didn't get too close. 

"He's behind that wall" Suniko said to her team
"Tell Gi I want him to break the wall and try to get into Tai with him"

Suniko nodded and did as she was told, Gi looked at Karizou and nodded. Gi made some seals and plunged his hands into the ground and brought them back out covered in what seemed to be rocks. He charged the wall and slammed his fist into the wall shattering it. Prince must have sense him coming because he was able to dodge the attack. He jumped back into the room guarding his face from pieces of rock that flew at him. 

"Don't let up" Karizou called
"Suniko-chan you know what to do"

Karizou moved forward and several shuriken fanned between his fingers and he let them fly. His aim was the bells in Prince's hand, with such a dangerous target like Gi down his throat. The four shuriken flew through the air cutting one of the bells free. Karizou made some hand seals and the sand on the ground near the bell began to stir and take shape. 

"Suna bunshin no jutsu!!!" Karizou exclaimed

The bunshin took shape and reached for the bell but a shadow came out of the darkness and grabbed the bell tossing it back to Prince.

"Dammit" Karizou thought

Gi's fist slammed into the ground where Prince stood only seconds before creating a mini crater. 

"Fugen: Urusai bakuha" Suniko whispered

Karizou didn't know what that did but Prince stopped momentarily, he seemed to be clutching his ears, Karizou saw him begin to make seals for a genjutsu release.

"Gi grab him quick" Karizou shouted

Gi grabbed him in a bear hug just as he broke the genjutsu

"You guys are pretty decent" Prince said

He began to make seals while Gi held him and his shadow crawled up Gi and began to strangle him. Gi began to gasp for air and let Prince go, as he dropped to the ground . He threw something and there was a loud noise and a bright flash.

"Dammit" Karizou said shielding his eyes

He took his hand away to see Suniko with her hands pushing hard against her ears.

"We almost had him" Gi said with a laugh
"I think we used most of our techniques in that exchange" Suniko said
"We have nothing left to surprise him"
"Neither does he" Karizou said with a smile
"That seal less tech he used to grab the bell should have been the best he has for his level" 
"Lets go" Karizou said
"Suniko-chan lead the way"


----------



## migukuni (Feb 24, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> "We almost had him" Gi said with a laugh
> "I think we used most of our techniques in that exchange" Suniko said
> "We have nothing left to surprise him"
> "Neither does he" Karizou said with a smile
> ...



*Prince Nara; Sunagakure*

Prince grumbled as he stood in the tree that he was standing on. The three were pretty good team fighters. Prince looked over at his arsenal, he thought for awhile it was quite unusual of him to use smoke bombs. When he sparred with Kotaro before he barely used any technique. Well technically he did only use one tech and the three had already used a number, their chakra capacity should have been lowered.

Prince noticed the three genin's, one of the three must be a tracker. Well that was okay, he should try to take her down first and see what the other two would do. The three genin's were 20 meters away, one below, the other two in his level, they hid pretty good, but not as good as him, being with the Inuzuka girl really payed off.

Gi the big guy left out of his hiding spot and tried to punch the branch that Prince was standing off, however Prince easily jumped up and formed the chakra on his feet to cling to the tree. Gi fell down into the lower branch's. Karizou jumped out and tried to catch the bell that Prince had now tied in his waist. Prince easily deflected his wrist and shoved him down into the lower branches, it turned into sand and the real Karizou jumped from the other side, Prince jumped up and planted his feet to the trunk of the tree again, Karizou zoomed by and Suniko came out and got him before he fell into the forest floor.

"Okay, you three I'm gonna give you a rundown of what you need to be better at. First, conserve your chakra as much as possible don't use it in the offset of a fight, unless your enemy does it first. Second, When hiding try not to choose places that is different from the clothes you wear and try not to make too much sound. Third use the environment to your advantage, in this place full of tree's, its my advantage since Prince took one feet of the trunk of the tree and pointed at his feet "I know how to walk using the chakra in my feet, you guys don't have that luxury yet. A piece of advise, train to learn it after this. Well then ciao!" 

Prince turned and jumped into the trees, the three of them followed and Prince giggled to himself, the three of them haven't thought why he didn't use a smoke bomb. "Ayatsuito no Jutsu" 20 meters away the string reeling trap activated and captured the three genin's. Prince wondered idly how he should catch that female, she was obviously the tracker, he found out when she was the last one to show up, normally the trackers and genjutsu users where the last to pop up.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 24, 2010)

*CHUNIN EXAMS​*
The aspiring chunin all stood around as the crowd erupted in a sea of cheers. The bright stadium lights pouring down on them casting shadows every which way as an eccentric announcer stood atop of a what appeared to be a statue of a dragon. It's texture somewhat eroded from the moisture in the air, The man plants his fine leather shoes into the ground while holding a mic close to his face.



*"ALRIGHT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN ITS THE TIME YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR. THE CHUNIN EXAMS!!"* He roared into the mic as the crowd responded with their own cheers. Ryoumo looked around examning the competition, Hundreds of Genin from all around the world had shown up and even then could fill up the massive stadium. Her eyes met with Kayo, The akimichi would pay for the hit back at the hospital.

*"LETS GIVE OUR THANKS TO THIS YEARS EXAMS HOST, THE GREAT AND POWERFUL ARLONG!"* The announcer said presenting Arlong who was sitting in a throne at the highest point at the stadium watching down on the competitors. The symbol of the mist blazing behind him as he gave his famous grin while his citizens washed him praise though more out of fear then respect.

The other kages stood at opposing sides of the stadium, Each with their village's respective symbol hanging proudly behind them. Rakiyo looked down hoping that his Konoha Genin would do well. Konata as always was too busy on her latest computer role play to give two shits about the outcome of it. The Suumogukage as always kept a distant heir wearing his usual mysterious garb.

The Tsuchi and Raikage each at their own post watching the chunin exams below. *"NOW LET ME EXPLAIN THE RULES!! THE FIRST TEST WILL CONSIST OF A SURVIVAL EXAM. IN FRONT YOU GENIN STAND BEFORES THREE CHUNKS OF LAND KNOWN HERE AS THE THREE CIRCLES OF TRIAL. EACH ONE ASCENDING HIGHER AND HIGHER UNTIL IT REACHES THE TOURNAMENT GROUND WHERE THE FINAL FIGHT WILL TAKE PLACE"*

"*THE FIRST LEVEL IS A VIRTUAL SWAMP HELL, YOU WILL NOT ONLY BE FIGHTING OPPOSING GENIN BUT GIANT ANIMALS THAT ROAM THESE PARTS" *Harei traced over the landscape, Ryoumo gulped as she imagined how fierce the competition would be. *"YOU MUST DEFEAT AN OPPOSING GENIN AND RETRIEVE THEIR KEY TO ASCEND UPWARDS TO THE SECOND LEVEL"*

*"THE SECOND LEVEL, A DENSE FOREST WILL BECOME THE BATTLEGROUND FOR THOSE WHO ASCEND UPWARDS. EXPLOSIVE LAND MINES AND TRAPS ARE EVERYWHERE SO BE CAREFUL, ONCE RETRIEVING ANOTHER KEY YOU ARE TO ASCEND UPWARDS TO THE FINAL LEVEL WHERE THE TOURNAMENT'S FINALE WILL BE HELD!"* The genins all looked around as their nerves reached their highest point.

*"READY SET...GO!" *

The announcers words causing everyone to rush into the first area, A Solo competition for the rank of Chunin. What danger awaits the aspiring genin!


----------



## Chaos (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, killing off my last criminals *

Ukeireru still had a giggle stuck in his throat because of Shinomori's new "smooth" look. "He's trying to attract Migukuni, he is" Ukeireru said laughingly while making his way trough yet another part of the city not well-known because of good roads and nice people. Ukeireru didn't really give a shit about either of these. He'd heard that the last low-end person of his list had joined in with a powerful fascist. Which happened to be the last person on his list. Ukeireru smiled. Two flies in one swat. And no need to search for anything, he thought. "A house full of swastikas and celtic crosses, you can't miss it." for Ukeireru, information on right-winged people would always come easy. He wasn't an antifa-member for nothing. He moved his hand to the new scroll on his belt. His new puppet, just aching to be freed upon the world. Any opponent would be in for one nasty surprise. He rounded a bend and spotted the  house. Holy fuck. This guy thought he was the F?hrer without any doubt. The house sported a huge plaque depicting a swastika and the windows were obviously designed after celtic crosses. Ukeireru slammed his forehead. He was hunting an idiot. 

"GOOD NIGHT WHITE PRIDE" A kick of Ukeireru send the door sailing into the room where a lone figure was standing. Ukeireru didn't even bother to look who it was, he just threw a kunai that hit the guy in the face. "One nazi down, a few million more to go" Ukeireru laughed and yelled while kicking trough another door. Three more guys stood facing him, all blanched and with their hands up in the air. "Yield! Please sir, don't harm us" Ukeireru looked at them, his eyes merely slits, and started moving past. He moved trough the door into the next room, satisfied only when he heard his explosive tags go off. The screams of the sole survivor after the boom brought a smile to Ukeireru's face. 

Another man stood facing him. This one looked a little more formidable though. The guy flickered. He was gone. "What the hell?" Ukeireru moved forward, looking where the hell he had gone. Suddenly another flicker. The guy was tucked up neatly just before Ukeireru's feet. Faster then Ukeireru could follow, a fist drove upwards against his chin. Ukeireru stumbled back, spitting blood. "Stupid fucking henge trick" a kunai shot out from him, simply to delay the guy standing before him. The guy indeed easily jumped out of the way. Ukeireru smiled as he tugged one finger in. The kunai returned in his course, slamming into the guy's back. "That's called a chakra string, fucker" Ukeireru said, obviously enjoying it all. His opponent grunted. "Fucking anarchist swine" Ukeireru just stalked in, looking happily at his political opponent. "And you're worth some money, as well. I'm so happy ye joined in with the big guy" Ukeireru kicked the guy under the chin, throwing him up in the air. With a dazzling motion, Ukeireru took out his knife and slammed the knife and the body into the ground. "Sieg heil, friend" Ukeireru grinned as he cut off the guy's ears. Only one goal to go in this shithole.

The ground rumbled. Ukeireru looked around, confused and surprised. "What the..." The rumbling came closer. Ukeireru jumped and felt glad for it, for a sword erupted from the underground, piercing the air where Ukeireru had been standing seconds ago. "I'm guessing that you're the boss in here?" When the wielder of the sword wheeled around, he was facing a dragon, a skeleton, a juggernaut and a very eager punk. "Yes I am. And you're leftist scum" Ukeireru just smiled. "Let's dance, nazi fuckhead" a storm of needles dove in from the dragon, but the nazi managed to dodge. He came in with quick sword slashes, forcing Ukeireru on the defensive. Ukeireru played the game perfectly, letting his skeleton spar with the swordwielder. Both the skeletons hands dove in, locking his opponents sword in. A metallic grating sounded while the skeleton opened his mouth, revealing the end of a pipe. The swordwielder jumped back. Ukeireru laughed in glee. At the same moment that the fire erupted from the skeleton's mouth, a earth wall came up, blocking the flow. "Fuck you" A small twitch of Ukeireru's hand made the skeleton turn, setting the inner structure of the complex on fire. "I hope ye didn't like yer headquarters too much. Or yer lieutenant" Ukeireru laughed out loud as the guy, who was quite excitable came running in. "Let me introduce you to my latest creation. Yagura" The puppet on Ukeireru's side shifted in place before him and opened her eye. The swordsman fell back immediatly, seeming in coma. Yagura floated in, a fist raised for the kill. Ukeireru whispered. "Good night white pride" as Yagura's fist dove in, smashing the nazi leader's head in bits. Ukeireru only laughed as he exited the burning complex, and laughed only harder with every scream and breaking support beam. "Don't fuck with the antifa"


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sunagakure*

Karizou looked at his other team mates they were all tied up with ninja wire. Gi and Karizou used their escaping skill and turned to watch Suniko. She just hung there struggling.

"What's up?" Gi asked with a confused look
"Uhh, I was never really great at this" she said blushing

Gi pulled a kunai from his pouch and cut her down. She flipped and landed on her feet. The two boys looked at her and she nodded and began moving again

"Where the hell is this place?" Gi asked
"I think it's in the Kazekage's garden" Karizou said jumping through the trees
"Where else would there be a wooded area like this in the desert" Karizou said in an annoyed tone
"That Prince is definitely a smart guy" Karizou thought

He began to work out a plan on how they would get the bells the team listened. They came up on him but Suniko shouted something

"There's another trap"

The other two avoided it by jumping but as they landed they heard Prince talk

"Kage mane sucsess" 

Gi and Karizou was bound in place and Suniko hung from a tree by her legs struggling. Prince stood up every move he made Gi and Karizou made too. 

"Looks like that's it"
"It's almost lunch time"
"That's it for you" Karizou said

A Karizou appeared behind Prince and put a Kunai to his neck the Karizou caught in the shadowbind was a Suna Bunshin that turned into a pile of sand.

"Once you stopped, I realized you were setting up another trap" Karizou said
"All that was left was to be caught in the trap to put you off" 

His vision was becoming blurred, he'd used up a lot of chakra. That Suna bunshin was all he had left. Prince made a move but he put the kunai closer to his neck.

"Release them" Karizou said
"It's almost lunch time" Prince said

He released the technique and moved to escape but Karizou reacted and slashed out with the Kunai and cut one of the bells off. Gi was quick and snatched it out the air and jumped back.

"I have to go" Prince said
"That's for the good team work you guys showed"
"I wouldn't have been able to guess, today was the first time you worked together"

He threw the other two bells at Karizou who caught it out of the air. He turned and walked away leaving them in the wooded area. Karizou's knees buckled and Gi grabbed him before he collapsed. He was exhausted the other members of the team didn't look much better. They moved back to the meeting point and met King sitting on the bench.

"We got the bells" Karizou said

The three fo them supported each other looking pretty worn out.

"What now?" Gi said with a smile


----------



## dark0 (Feb 24, 2010)

Zero raised his arms up into the air as the chuunin exams were about to start, they would have to collect keys from the other players to advance to the next platform. There were ninjas from every village, there were some extremely hot girls, two of them were very into it and were at the front barraging each other with a deathly gaze. Most of the ninjas were dressed in fancy clothes, be it creepy or flashly, not many of them didn?t stand out, but the people that didn?t, looked to be the fiercest. *"READY, SET...GO!"* He sped up into an extreme blitz as he wrapped his wire around the tree a little into the forest to get him started. 

As soon as the exam started violence ensued as bombs rolled across the ground hindering the movements of the players, it became apparent when he was being followed by the same black cloaked kid with the bombs. He was giving chase which exceeded zero?s speed with three wires that actually shot out of his back, something was up, and his body was disfigured. 

_?I can?t lose to these guys, and the fights only begun. I wish I didn?t have to fight so early; I wanted to trap them and be close to the exit if I could badly hurt. Tsk they targeted me from the beginning with those bombs too bad they didn?t get me yet.?_ After he was done thinking to himself split second he turned around to fight the enemy, even though they were trapping him they still waited for him to turn front-side. The kid stopped short and grabbed his right hand as a plethora of chakra exploded from his hand, he was even faster now. No, he was going for the kill.

The buff kid crossed his hand over for a quick hit yet not letting go of the extreme collection of plasma in his hand. He heard the shot and out of the corner of his eye he saw the mortar headed behind him and saw the clincher coming, with nowhere to go zero chucked his wires around the thick limb above to get out of the way. Unsurprised zero whipped out his own jutsu throwing a blaze unto the buff teen giving chase as zero jumped back to propel himself back onto another log with the intense flame.

The bolt of lightning surged through the tree, his body was toned but his chidori was badly maintained, he did hit him with a fireball on the other hand. After the explosion he backed off unhooking his hand from the wrecked and falling tree, just as his teammate picked up the kill, he turned his back to zero looking over his shoulder as the curtains opened and a hail of kunai came out of his wooden chest, ?ah pupets? he spoke to himself as he ducked with a sliding foot and flipped backward to avoid the second wave of kunai that was aimed right at his, not his head. He plucked a kunai from the air as he fell behind the shelter of the heavy forest branch.

He fell right into the trap, ?got me 1 out of 3? He was charging his chidori, this time it was fairly well refined, ?ha I?m gonna bite it. SHARINGAN!? He pointed his toes straight to pinpoint where he was going to hit, and sweep his leg quickly to throw the kunai piercing straight into the ninja?s shoulder testing if it was poisoned, without skipping a beat he shoved his right hand into the base of the wound, with the heavy chidori inside his body he was supercharged on top of his normal ration affinity, with the surge of chakra he pushed on his sword to cut through the sheath and stuck it into the ground and jumped up with all his strength to lance through zero and finish his mission.

Zero saw the massive chakra in his blade and knew that he couldn?t possibly survive; He swiftly pulled a few seals and split his body in two with a crow clone, pushing off of each other he now had a choice as they were impeding to collide. Alas he could strike not one of them as zeros crow clone took a kunai to his claymore, with the sword off track the clone spun shuriken around him trapping him in a forest of wires while zero warped in front of him and his hands shadowed from nowhere and his four hands each had a sword in his chest, he tried to fight back, put another saber cut through his arm and the crow clone wrapped around him as they both plunged into a thorny nest of vines not far below. 

The genjutsu had made short work of the first attacker now he had to get back up and take out the last of the enemies. He conserved his sharingan and ran up the trees as he noticed an umbrella in the air, It was set up while his friend had taken the fall. He jumped onto a nearby bird and wrung his neck with the wires to control his movements at the enemy past his umbrellas now raining needles all throughout the forest. _?I can?t even walk here!?_ he had given up on the bird as he was flanked from the air with a few mortar shells and zero rocketed above the shadowy figure as he fired what seemed to be the last of his shells to flank destroy the forest in a huge radius.

Zero swung over him to fight close range by dropping down with a fistful of wires spinning round and wrapping around the trees, the shadow dropped down with the fear of fighting up close and personal. The wire chain connected him and the puppet as he stayed still, his arm whirl winding as the blade sucked in all of his wires, with a quick switch zero threw a single kunai straight into the fray which exploded disconnecting the chain and finishing the puppet. He kicked off another thin branch onto the narrow field that they were to face off, with a dash he wrapped his chain around zero and his hands shifted up and spun his tonfa round to catch the shuriken chain in place.

As zero wrapped up the chain in his tonfa the shadow realized how hopeless it was and he finally rushed him, but full of himself zero calmly unwrapped his tonfa, but with their final trick the node on the metal claw exploded forward and released a barrage of needles, with a swift spin zero unwrapped the chains and spun his tonfa to partially block the projectiles to no avail. The needles bounced and ricocheted into zero cutting him as they flew by and some sticking all the way in. He rushed the shadow in anger but he fired waves of wires from his metal arm at zero. Zero popped the spike crown out of his tonfa and cut down all the wires as they slide down the shaft of the chain to get cut.

With the final blow zero whipped the tonfa above his head and he dodged too late as she was hit square in the face trying to kneel down, she fell over knocked out from the hit as her black cloak revealed her breasts. ?It was a chick after all, and a damn persistent one!? He took off her new and durable black jeans and kept them as a memento, but her key wasn?t in there he reached into her bosoms with a spark of innovation and grabbed the key. Soon after his crow clone returned with the key in his mouth, the clone spit it at zero and he put it in his pocket then released the nearly overdue crows back into the forest.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 24, 2010)

*Shinomori - Sunagakure*

Now it was two against one. Shinomori and his summon murloc against Akitoki. Shinomori made two clones with his clone technique. One of two clones took left side, other took right side, boy by himself took back and murloc took forward. Two clones and murloc started moving. Akitoki was standing in one place and was waiting for enemy to come. Left clone of boy was moving fastest, so he attacked first. Clone swung his sword and when he made contact with Akitoki, clone disappeared and white smoke appeared. That smoke distracted Akitoki a little. Then right clone attacked, Akitoki thought that it was real, so he swung his axe and killed that clone. Akitoki realized that it was a clone too and saw Shinomori jumping. So an enemy tried to jump too, but was caught by murloc. Akitoki didn’t see murloc because of the white smoke which was created by Shinomori’s clones. An enemy couldn’t move and defend himself, so Shinomori used that and beheaded an enemy with his katana. 

That was creepy. Blood splashed everywhere as boy landed on the ground. Murloc disappeared and boy started bandaging up his chest. Shinomori wanted to hide his scar, which he obtained in this clash. Then boy wore his cloak and left that house, which one day was a famous pub. Boy saw a fire coming from the north and started heading to it. He expected to see Ukeireru there. Shinomori was thoughtful. It looked that boy was distressing himself from the inside. 

When Shinomori was by the fire, he saw Ukeireru going through the some kind of an alley. There wasn’t any single person. Boy went to his teammate and started walking next to him. Shinomori didn’t say even a single word. And when Ukeireru wanted to say something, Shinomori stopped and knocked off his teammate by hitting to the back of the skull with his katana-hilt. Shinomori dragged Ukeireru to one abandoned house and wanted to kill him there. But Shinomori couldn’t do that, someone was holding him back from the inside. So boy started moving towards Suna’s huge wall. Shinomori wanted to leave this village.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 24, 2010)

Suimaru turned to see his gaurdian and only friend Amaryllis.
"What is it?"
"Oh, l come out here to visit you and thats all you can say" she said sarcastically.
"Seriously" Suimaru replyed.
"Well i'm here to inform you that you might be getting a team soon" she said.
"A team?"


----------



## Kenju (Feb 24, 2010)

*Agito Senju; Chuunin Exams*

Agito looked in amazement at the stadium and people around him with a small smirk on his face. The Kages, the ninja who he himself hoped to be one day, looked like kings by the way they were set up. This was it, this was the kind of thing he would need to experience in order to become Hokage himself.

He gave a good look at the areas the genin would be facing and memorized just what awaits him. _Its apparent now that I can't let my personal feelings take over,_ Agito told himself in thought as he looked with absolute seriousness. The young boy moved his eyes across the other genin, taking a good look at his competition.

As he scanned through he notices some familiar faces, some he was alright with, some he didn't particularly. _However, I can't allow anyone else other then the genin of Konoha to pass the exam.....even if I'd prefer to take a few down first,_ Agito thought with his eyes looking Ryoumo and Kayo who looked to be at each others throats. He looked away from the two and payed more attention to himself.

His plan was simple; try not to waste any chakra until finals. He was going to use this in order to ensure his victory for the best of the best at the finals. _Even at my level of chakra control I can't be careless about this,"_ Agito reminded himself as he looked down, keeping his ideas to himself.

He looked to the side where Bagunotoko and Lex (probably, and if they are there) were. "All right you two. What I say might not sound like the nicest of things, but I know I have to get this point across. The moment I see anyone, even you two, I'll strike full force with no mercy. Is that alright?", Agito asked his teammates, informing them that he won't go easy on anyone. *"READY SET...GO!"* the announcer shouted, signaling the start of the Chunin Exams.

The Senju leaped into action literally by jumping into the swamp field and quickly making his way from the other genin. A few shuriken and kunai were flung around, but they didn't seem to be particularly aimed at him. Agito leaped into a nearby tree and hid himself quietly in the leaves for the right moment.

Soon, Agito heard foot steps approaching the area and looked do see who was coming. There was a boy who seemed to be in his late teens that wore a Mist Village forehead protector like a bandanna. _A mist nin already. Not surprising since this is there home village,_ Agito mentioned while he slowly removed three shuriken from his pouch.

The Mist Villager came into his range and at that moment Agito's shuriken came in sharp contact with his throat, leg and head. The mist genin's dead body fell into the swamp mud. Seeing his chance, Agito rushed down and checked his corpse where he soon found the key in his chest pocket. "This is just what I was hoping for. Even before getting serious, it looks like things have already made great progress," the Senju looked down at the key in his hand, pleased by his own quick work.

To his shock, the Key in his hand began to fade away and change into a small leaf."What?!" He asked, surprised by the sudden event. "Haha, calm down Leaf boy. What your looking for is right here," a sadistic voice spoke nearby, followed by yet another Mist ninja appearing behind a tree.

"Did you like my plan? Nice wasn't it? You see, I used trashed like him to lure out a filthy fly like you. Get it Leaf boy? He wasn't even considered a contender for being a chuunin! We did all the work for his lazy ass!" the mist shinobi spoke with white hair and his forehead protector around his neck, holding a key in his hand. "...Genjutsu, False Place Technique," Agito answered as he stood to his feet, glaring at his enemy. "BINGO!" he said loudly before laughing sadistically.

*BAM!* the sound the tree made when Agito smashed his own head against it. "Oi, what the hell did you do that for!? You crazy son of a bitch," the mist kid spoke in shock as he took a few steps back. "Not crazy. Just delivering punishment on myself for falling for your simple minded trick," The Senju spoke in a cold voice as he stepped forward with blood running down his forehead.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 24, 2010)

migukuni said:


> "though it's fine you two just lure him to the north side, I'll be waiting there with a trap. Do what you can" "



Tsudo was only half-paying attention, having begun to focus his chakra as soon as they'd seen the cat.

"Kinzey, I need you to get the net ready. Ammon, surround it." Clones of Ammon surrounded the cat, cutting it off. 

"I don't think--"

But Tsudo didn't listen to him. Before Ammon could finish, Tsudo opened his eyes, his gaze locking with the cat's. Fighting to make the genjutsu perfect, Tsudo focused as much of his chakra as he could into his Sly Mind Affect Technique, staggering slightly when he finished. Initially, the cat ran towards them, trying to escape. But, after a moment, it turned and began to run in a circle. Tsudo sighed in relief, glad that it had worked.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru; Kuroroiyaru Compound- Training Area*

Ryumaru stepped into the clearing designated for training.  He was alone, it seemed.  He sighed to himself and twirled a kunai in his hand, before throwing it, hitting a tree almost in the center of the trunk.  Normally he would be happy with getting that close to a bull's eye; today was different.  This was the umpteenth time he'd hit that zone.  
"I'm not improving.  I'm stuck in some kunai-throwing rutt."
He glared at the tree.  He walked across the clearing and yanked the kunai out.  He quickly dashed back to the area where he threw last time.  He slowly exhaled, before abruptly getting into a throwing position and launching the knife.  Again, it hit the same mark.  Ryumaru scratched the back of his head. _ 'I'm not even close to my father's level of kunai throwing mastery.  I've got a long way to go.'_ He remembered seeing his father knock away four knives with one kunai, effortlessly.  He clenched his hands into fists.  _'Might as well practice my jutsu.'_ He unstrapped the Windmill shuriken from his back.  He threw it, watching it soar.  He waited.

_'Now!'_

"Black Chakra Burst!". Out of his hand came the black lightning, the strange raiton-like jutsu that was his birthright.  It hit it's mark, knocking the Windmill shuriken out of the sky.  He glanced at it.  _Burnt, cracked, and two blades are broken.  Well, at least it's getting better._ He remembered the time.  "I'd better go meet my teammates."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 24, 2010)

"Really?" Suimaru asked with an eyebrow raised.
"You think i'm lieing" she accused. Suimaru sighed. "Who?"
"Uhh....l forgot" she sweet dropped.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kayo Akimichi; Chunin Exams*

The thunderous sound of thousands of people clapping. The roaring of those same people screaming for their respective village. The Kages who sat in what some could call a sky box, each Kage sat in a specific position looking down at the genin as if they were at the top of the world. "Heh, they should feel like that" Kayo thought to herself as she lifted her head up from staring at the ground. It had been weeks, but Kayo had still been in a funk about her incident with the Failchiha in the hospital.

_"Speak of the devil"_ Kayo said as her gaze meet Ryoumo's for a split second, but both couldn't bare to stare at each other. Though Kayo could see it, the fire in the girls eyes for that sucker punch she gave her a while back. The thought plauged her mind as Kayo began shaking and beating herself on the head to get those thoughts out. _"Now's not the time for that. It's the chunin exams, which me it's time for me to rep Konoha and the Akimichi!"_ She thought proudly as she stared at the course ahead of her with determind eyes.

*"READY SET...GO!"* the announcer shouted, signaling the start of the first course of the Chunin Exams. "A virtual swamp hell is how I think he described it, where we'll not only fight other genin, but gaint animals? I can deal with that!" Kayo didn't have a clue where this sudden anxiousness came from, but she wasn't going to question it. This sudden adrenaline rush was something she needed after being gloomy for the last few weeks. As the genin sprinted off Kayo thought she'd get a heads up on the majority of the competition that's what ninja do right? It was the perfect chance conisdering they were boxed in at the moment.

Reaching into her pack Kayo checked for all her equipment: 2 kunai, 5 explosive tags two of which were duds, a gas mask, some wire, and her little surprise they were wiped up for her by a sudden medical genius. The young Akmichi couldn't help, but get a little giddy ready to try out the sleep bombs that were personally made for her.

_Flashback; 4 weeks before Chunin Exams
"Minori-sensei, you are in here are you?" Kayo quietly asked while knocking and entering into Minori's office. The white haired medical ninja had just thrown a bouquet of flowers clear out the window they were sent to her by Sousuke. Though she kept the note putting it into a lone drawer that nearly over filled with them.

"Hmm...Kayo? What kind I do for?" Minroi asked folding her hands and placing her elbows on her desk. it was very unsual for her to come search for her, considering the fact she wasn't even her sensei. "Well I know your like the greatest medical ninja and all that so...can I ask a favor of you?" The young girl put a big cheesy smile on the seal the deal, but Minori knew better. "Shoot" She simply told her. Kayo's smile faltered already knowing her motive was discovered. "Alright, well as you know the chunin exams are coming up and soooo...I was wondering could you make me some sleep bombs?"

A very unsual request Minroi thought as she leaned back in her chair. The elder Jonin looked at the genin with a certain spark in her eye. "....Sure why not, it's best to use any resource you can that's what we ninjas do."
End_

"BOMB IN THE HOLE!" Kayo yelled tossing one bomb ahead of her and the other one right at her position. The sudden splutter of coughing and wheezing was music to Kayo's ears as she ran through the smoke clouds with her gas mask on. "Minori-sensei said those things are so potent they'll be out for hours and even if they wake up momentarily they'll be knocked back out in seconds." As most of the competion began dropping like flies Kayo ran on ahead. A few meters in she ran into that certain swamp the announcer talked about.

The disgusting murky water was almost enough to make Kayo throw up. The swamp reeked, was muddy, and she could have sworn she saw a dead body floating around in their. _"Well I guess I better get ready to-"_ Her thoughts were interrupted as ducked to evade a kunai being wielded by some other genin. Showing off some of her taijutsu skill Kayo disarmed the genin with ease and put the person in a full nelson. Once she had the person incapicated she looked to see who had attacked her. Upon inspection, it was a boy from Suna.

"Your just the person I need to help me get across this swamp!" Kayo yelled estatic draining all the confidence out the boy had a first. Placing a firm grip around his wrist Kayo walked some feet back and took off as fast she she could while carrying the young boy by his bounded wrist and the hem of his pants. As they neared the swamp with one throw she tossed the boy into the swamp with her right behind him. Placing her left foot in the middle of his back and her right one of the back of his neck Kayo began to surf through the mucky waters.

"Not a bad start to the first test if I had to say so myself."

*Jade*

All Jade could do was smrik as the child went to grap the glasses of fher face. The funny thing about it was, he actually managed to grab them off her face. His smalls hands gripped the rim of her glasses and off they came to the utter shock of the genin. With a simply wave of her hand Jade canceled the genjutsu on the other two and looked down at their teammate.

"Congrats."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2010)

*Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru; Chain Compound, Sunagakure*

Ryumaru looked up at the forge.  "Huh.  Nice." He knocked on the door with three quick, short raps, and awaited an answer.  While waiting he looked down at the papaer in his hand.  "Alice Chain.  Yup, this is the place." He pulled his Sunagakure headband from his pocket and tied it around his neck.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 25, 2010)

"Oh l remember that one is named Lisa. She seems like an interesting person" Amaryllis said with a mischeveous smile.
"What do you mean?" Asked Suimaru. He didn't like the way she smiled.
"Oh nothing now come i'll take you where they told me you would meet them" she said as she took his hand and turned both into sakura petals.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 25, 2010)

kirigakure team 3: fuze's ramen bar, tuesday 12:06-10, with lisa

Lisa rushed out the window seeing the time on the clock, ?yay, almost time to meet the newbs.? I can?t wait to see them, deep in fantasy was imaging her idea team; A girl that would read doujin with her, a demoted and depressed gennin wth a fragile heart waiting to be filled with her love, OR that could be new sensei. ?I?m so excited" she exclaimed as she blazed a trail to the ramen shop in front of the bathhouse, just across from the library. It was just about to rain so lisa hoped she could get the other teammates into the co-ed hot spring.

Her excitement was dulled when she became negative, ?the chuunin exams started so early, though dads business was good, mine didn?t get much action at all, all the talk about new guys is making me even hornier. But it would suck if the squad was all girls? she cringed at the thought, ?they?re going to be stuck-up  but maybe I could get them to be more, adventurous.? In her bliss of being naughty and nonchalantly running she totally missed the hot spring, I mean ramen shop. She shook her head trying to calm her libido that she didn?t jump onto of the first teammate she sees. 

Fuze?s ramen bar was the best the red attire and extravagant spices heighten the party atmosphere of the staff and people. She didn?t like that she couldn?t order any alcoholic broth, probably not a bad thing since she would be drunk. _?and with my (preversion) NO I?m just? damn my innermost thoughts have pawned me.?_ She arrived at the ramen bar a little late so she was expecting to see everyone there, she got to the assigned table as the rain started to come down in a light drizzle, put due to the step, the floor cushions didn?t get wet, she sat at the small table to greet the group as she sat back on the pillow with her legs crisscrossed so her panties were shown to anyone with near -under the table- level line of sight. She almost corrected her positioning to make a smashing first impression. With a seductive yet playful stare, trying not to be labeled a whore she toned her voice up to act giddy instead of sexual, even though it still bled through. "Hey guys, I'm lisa." She reached her hands around the table to shake hands with anyone who reached out.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 25, 2010)

*Lind; Chuunin Exam with Latvia*

*Lind Uchiha and Latvia*

Lind looked around as the crowd erupted into cheers, the bright stadium lights were making his eyes hurt a little bit and he can't make out people's face from far away. The announcer was shouting this and that and Lind didn't take notice much of what he said. Lind looked around examining the competition, he noticed that some of the people he knew in Konoha was their alongside other Konoha genin's he could make out Ryoumo Uchiha from the crowd. Hundreds of Genin from all around the world had shown up and even then could fill up the massive stadium. His eyes fell on Latvia who gave him a thumbs up and walked towards him.

The announcer said something about arlong and gave out how the chuunin exam would work. Lind was pretty sure that if he alone went inside, he was pretty sure that he won't be able to easily get pass through the obstacle's "So how about it? Let's team up for the time being? It's easier to breeze through with the two of us together." Lind said as he looked over at Latvia, Latvia smirked and shrugged "sure" 

*"READY SET...GO!" *

Latvia and Lind instead of running in the marshlands jumped up into the low lying trees and used their high chakra control to easily fly through the swamp area, some area's had no trees and they ran accross the swamp using their feet. While they were flying over the marshlands using the trees they found a shortcut to cut off a ninja that was moving alone and it seemed that another genin was following the said ninja. Lind and Latvia slightly changed their route to intercept the said ninja's.

Both of them stopped as they were clearly in front of the two ninja's. Latvia looked back at Lind and nodded *"I'll make a trap with my Starch Syrup Capture Field, the ninja following him would think that it's one of the tar traps that are scattered in this place."* Lind nodded as he understood what Latvia meant. "Alright when the pursuing ninja comes I'll take care of him." Lind said. 

*"Mizuame Nabara"* Latvia said as he used a small pit that was in the area to be filled with his starch syrup, they covered it with some sticky leaves that was dominant in the swampy area. Latvia jumped up into the tree's hiding in a low branch just 40 degrees to the west in front of the field, This way, if the ninja found out about the trap he can easily either genjutsu him or escape if needed.

Lind jumped up into a low hanging branch just slightly below the pit that they made, so that when the pursuing ninja that was following their first target came, he can easily drop behind him and use a jutsu against him. Lind used henge no jutsu to mimic a branch, he stood in a thick branch so it wouldn't be too obvious that the branch was out of place.

The ninja that they targeted ran towards where they were lying in wait. The guy was sweating and it seemed that the two ninja's had a little skirmish while him and Latvia where making the trap, which was fortunate for him. The ninja ran towards the trap not looking at the surrounding, he seemed to be very scared as he ran. _"Shit!"_ He cried out as he fell into their make-shift trap, he tried wading out of the trap but he fell lower and lower. The ninja that was following him appeared some seconds later, he looked at the genin that he was following and looked around, he seemed to be looking for traps or some other. The guy was too far in Lind's hiding place so he couldn't jumped down just yet, whilst their lurking would have been for naught.

The pursuing ninja looked around and threw out a couple of kunai's in some directions, the pursuing ninja thinking that it was now safe went towards the captured ninja. _"Well, seems like you got yourself trapped."_ The ninja said as he came closer, a little more and he would be just below Lind and Lind can drop down to take him down, however the nin circled around and didn't get closer to where Lind was, Lind cursed inwardly but decided to wait. The ninja pulled the guy that was in the pit out and knocked him out quickly while the guy was struggling to get out. The pursuing nin rummaged through the unconscious guys jacket and when he retrieved his hand a key was on his hand. 

Lind got impatient and wanted to swoop down already, however he stopped as Latvia made a hand sign saying to wait. The ninja stood up and luckily he went just under Lind, exactly where Lind wanted him. Lind dropped down the branch canceling the circulation of chakra in his feet and the henge jutsu at the same time. The guy turned around with his elbow out trying to hit Lind however, Lind easily stopped it with his hand and activated the Constriction Illusion jutsu. The Ninja stopped moving and dropped face down into the marsh floor. Lind got the keys that rolled out of the guy's pocket.

Lind nodded to where Latvia was as he showed the two keys in his hands. Getting the keys was successful and the trek to the next plate happened without much problem.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kirigakure​*
Togatta stepped out of his home and bounced on teh balls of his feet

"Finally, I got assigned to a team" he said with a wicked smile
"With all the chunnin exam preparations I thought I would never get a team"
"MOM!!!!!"
"I'm out" He screamed

He didn't wait for a reply before he was out the gates running at full speed. He was running toward the meeting place to meet his new team mates. 

"I hope they aren't weak" he thought
"Cause I'll have to kill them and get new ones" 

A grim smile crept across his face, he bumped into man who turned and gave him a dirty look. Togatta looked at him in his face

"You wanna go you old fool?" Togatta said with fire in his voice

He assumed his fighting stance ready to react but the man didn't respond

"*I'm sorry*"
"No you aren't, you wanna settle this now"
"*No I don't*" the man said trying to step around Togatta
"Fuckin coward piece of shit" Togatta taunted

The man didn't take the bait, he walked away quickly glancing over his shoulder to make sure he wasn't being followed. Togatta stood and watched him go. He was disappointed, he liked to fight. So many hours of the day were already gone and he hadn't gotten dirty yet. He made his way to the meeting point intentionally bumping people and stepping on feet but no one took the bait. People had some idea about who he was and stayed away from him. Anyone worth fighting would be taking the chunnin exam or watching it.

"I guess, I'll just have to wait until later" he said to himself

He reached the ramen house and looked around, the place was more empty that it would usually be. 

"Where the FUCK is everyone!!!" he said slamming his fist on the table splintering off a piece of it
"_Can I help you?_" the owner asked
"No you fuckin can't you old fart"

With that he sat down at the table and waited, eventually his team mates appeared. There was a girl she sat and exposed her under wear to everyone

"Hey guys, I'm Lisa" she said offering her hand
"What the fuck is up with you?" Togatta asked
"Are you some kinda slut nin?"
"I'm not touching you, I dunno where those hands have been"
"My name is Kaguya Togatta"
"You can call me Togatta" he said before giving her hand another disgusted look


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> *Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru; Chain Compound, Sunagakure*
> 
> Ryumaru looked up at the forge.  "Huh.  Nice." He knocked on the door with three quick, short raps, and awaited an answer.  While waiting he looked down at the papaer in his hand.  "Alice Chain.  Yup, this is the place." He pulled his Sunagakure headband from his pocket and tied it around his neck.



Alice picked up a cold poker used for stroking the flames and used it to press a buttion. The button was attached to an intercom system. Their was a short beep then alice said "be out in 5 minutes. Mind telling me who you are and why your here." she said taking the poker of the button. She waited for the answer and started to work on her project, chainmail armor that would be sold for a very high price to a very rich konoha ninja.


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 25, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Light - Taki*
> 
> Light started shaking his head as the girl spilled her water on his head. “Hey, what are you doing?! It was an accident.” But then another rude move was made by the same girl. Boy didn’t even react when a girl grabbed his collar and shoved a dirty ice cream under his shirt. Light started jumping out of the cold which was made by an ice-cream. “If that’s how you want to play, then let’s play!”
> 
> Light went to the ice-cream shop, in which that girl went too. Boy waited till that girl leave the shop and boy bought a lot of ice-creams. Then he followed a girl and threw all of his ice-cream into her. After ice-cream shower Light stuck his tongue out and started showing it to the girl while laughing. “Catch me if you can!” Boy shouted and ran towards his home.



Evie stopped cold in her tracks as she felt the multiple freezing cold ice cream cones bombarded her in the back and in her hair.

Evie turned around to glare at the boy who was now escaping as fast as he could as she started shaking and dropped her ice cream. Again.

"You are so dead." A small grin formed on Evie's face as excitement ran through her like a freight train. "Oh I am going get you..." She said as she kawarmied with the bin besides the escaping boy.

"Boo." She said with a smirk on her face as she tripped him over and started going through the seals for bunshin. Within half a second, the boy was surrounded by atleast 20 incorpeal Evie's with the real one in there... Somewhere...

*Earth Steel Prison; Taron Hitori*

Taron glared up in defiance at the armored man who was staring down at him. The boy clenched his stab wound as he coughed up blood. "*Well fuck hey,*" Taron let a grin form as blood cascaded out of his mouth dribbled down his chin and cascaded to the stone floor below.

For some reason the warden allowed Taron to get to his feet. "*I'm out of Chakra, all I can do is Genjutsu which is absolutely useless against you. And I'm almost out of explosive notes.*" Taron winced and coughed up more blood after speaking.

His face then raised with a large smile. "*You will be dead within thirty seconds!*" Taron yelled out as his eyes widened, throwing an kunai with his second last explosive tag on it as he leapt away. He then threw his final explosive to his right where he predicted the man would strike from and then he threw a regular one behind him to catch the man off guard as he moved in to strike his blind side.

Predictably, the man ducked underneath the kunai and stabbed Taron again, this time through the shoulder.

"*AHCK!*" Taron cried out in pain as the man kicked him over and stood over him. "*Heh*," Taron sniggered as he stared up at the man. Code then realised that the kunai he had dodged let loose another barage of shuriken and kunai which were hurdling towards him at dangerous speeds.

Thinking quickly, Code leapt above them.

"*GOTCHA FUCKER!!!*" Taron cried out as he threw his guitar at the man who could in no way dodge the rapidly spinning instrument/scythe.

"You would think that, wouldn't you kid?" Taron heard the warden from behind him who had escaped with kawarmi. The guitar then embedded itself in the wall with a loud thud.

"*Actually, I would.*" Taron said with a grin as Seven slit the guy's neck through the mask.

It was that moment that Taron's eyes decided to roll into the back of his head as he collapsed to the ground, blood pooling around him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 25, 2010)

*Harei Chiridatsu; Chunin Exams*

The genins from all around the land flooded the arena, Without missing a beat Harei jumped into the action. Dodging a quick swipe from a katana from a Kumogakure genin he began his assault. "SAND COFFIN!" The Jinchuuriki screamed out flipping over the genin as the sand quickly engulfed him. Suddendly two other ninjas rushed to his sides ready to ambush him.

*"FIRE STYLE FIRE BALL JUTSU!"* The two called out as they sent their Katons toward the boy. Quickly moving the captured Cloud ninja in the way he blocked the right Fireball with the boys body, Blocking the left one by raising up the sand next to him. Pushing his arms outward the Sand rushed towards the two ninja plowing into their body with great force as they were sent flying back.

"Bastards!" Harei gritted his teeth as he quickly realized a Iwagakure ninja gripping his feet from below. Bursting through the ground the boy aimed for Harei's throat with a kunai in hand. "SAND BURIAL!" Harei screamed as he closed his palm, The ground which the boy had appeared from quickly crushing his midsection. Falling forward the Kunai brushed underneath his eye leaving a small cut.

Lifting his leg up Harei stomped the boys jaw in crushing the face of the ninja instantly killing him. The Chunin exams were harder then he thought, The crowd responding like blood crazed maniacs as kids from all over the world fell one after the other. Arlong watched from above more then entertained, Rakiyo watched with a heavy heart as another kid fell.

Kabure stood next to Arlong, His sword Gear resting on his shoulder as he watched the action from below. "How do you think they will do?" He asked looking down unto the field unable to spot them from the mass of bodies charging towards one another. It was like a full on war down there. "Doesn't matter, Lyra's the only one I'm intrested in" Arlong said more concerned about the development of the Jinchuuriki.

Rushing behind Harei a girl appeared waving a large scythe. Lifting the sand up he blocked the incoming blow but then quickly realized "She's Absorbing my chakra!?" The blade plowed through the sand sinking itself into Harei's shoulder as blood splattered out. Grinding his teeth he could feel the chakra being sapped out of him. "IS IT THE BLADE! OR SOME KIND OF JUTSU!?" Harei thought confused.

_"NOW YOU DIE!" _The Grass Kunoichi screamed out ready to hack Harei's head off when suddendly three claws ripped through her skull. Her blood shot out splattering all over Harei's face as her lifeless body fell to the floor. Standing behind her was Wolverine, His claws endrenched in her blood. He quickly got the key from her body, Giving Harei one last look before heading off.

*THE CHUNIN EXAMS ARE UNDERWAY! WHAT KIND OF MADNESS AWAITS THE GENIN!*


----------



## Michellism (Feb 25, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Chunin Exam Stadium; Kirigakure*

From his skybox the sadistic Mizukage known to all as Arlong watched as the bodies piled up. The mist ninja were right at home in this kind of enviorment, Ripping through another body Lyra dodge kunai after kunai. Leaping into the air she soared passed a group of Kumogakure Ninja, Landing right beside them she aimed for her next target.

Taking a swipe with her claws she met resistence against the Ninja's forearms. Digging her thick nails into his flesh he ripped it bare exposing the bone. "AHHH!!" The boy screamed gripping at the now bloody chunk of flesh, The wind blowing against the bone. Reeling back she planted a ferocious punch to the boys face sending him backwards.

*"HARONO!"* His teammate called out saddened by the death of his friends, Digging into his pocket he pulled out an explosive tag. "*IF HE GOES WE ALL GO!"* His declaration of loyalty even catching his stray teammate's attention as their eyes widen, The tag quickly eaten away as the inevitable explosion ripped through the mob of children.

*KABOOOM!!!*

Those who had survived struggled to bat the flames off their flesh, Lyra emerged from the black clouds with a few burns though nothing new in her books. Running on all fours she tracked down her next target. A Giant of a boy standing at a massive 8 feet, Jumping up she tackled straight into his chest only to bounce back leaving the boy unharmed.

Landing on her feet she met eyes with the boy. Giving her a giant grinned he showed his lack of hygene as his teeth where an amber color, A Large scar ran down the right side of his face and his arm had been heavily bandaged up. His ninja headband bore the symbol of the Rain Village. "Watch were ya going girlie" The boy said in a gruff voice, His belly moving with each word.

"Out of my way!" Lyra said digging her feet into the ground brandishing her fangs. "What kinda manners are those, Your gonna have to beg!" The behemoth of a boy said waving his club like arm. Placing her forearms up she absorbed the full impact of the hit sending her flying backwards.The force comparable to being hit by a truck.

Jumping high on the air he was determined to crush Lyra into the ground. 

*BAMM!!*

His foot drove through the swamp floor however Lyra had managed to roll out of the way just in time landing on her feet. "FINE THEN!" Lyra said hunching over as teal colored chakra began to pour from her body. The ominous energy burning the boys skin. "Wh-what the hell!?" The boy thought as he shielded his face with his forearms.

Catapulting herself towards him she rammed her head into the boys midsection crushing his ribs into dust. Blood shot from his mouth as his eyes whitened over. Digging in his pocket she recovered the key as the chakra receded back into her body. "Time to go to the second floor' She thought looking at the massive landmass that hang above.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 25, 2010)

*kirigakure with lisa*



Vash TS said:


> "Hey guys, I'm Lisa" she said offering her hand
> "What the fuck is up with you?" Togatta asked
> "Are you some kinda slut nin?"
> "I'm not touching you, I dunno where those hands have been"
> ...



Lisa was completely offended he was obviously looking for trouble, she crossed her legs over she slammed her hands on the table while she was on her knees, “I’m not a slut! And I washed my hands after thank you!!” Almost surprised he raised an eyebrow only to go back at her throat, “You want to fight with me, I’ll show your whore ass how to fight.” Completely outraged she accepted his challenge, she hadn’t fought in a while but that never came to her head absorbed in rage. “Alright toget, then you asked for me to kick your whiny bitch ass!”


----------



## Sumon (Feb 25, 2010)

*Shinomori*

Shinomori was walking by the streets of Suna when his body started to go numb. Boy didn?t fully recover from his clash with Akitoki and effects of his major injury started appearing after a few minutes. So he had to go to the hospital. However, he didn?t have plenty of time and staying in the Suna any longer would be dangerous for the boy. Suna?s jounins could easily track him and enraged Ukeireru could find him. But with every feet of his boy?s walking became slower and slower. Shinomori started perspiring and fell on the ground unconscious. 

Boy woke up and didn?t realize where he is. Shinomori was in some kind of room. There were no windows and was only one door. On the table which was in the corner of the room was his katana and cloak. He was lying in the bed while being tied up with the rope. Shinomori was wearing black pants and his chest was all wrapped up with bandages. Thanks to his delicate arm, boy was able to get out his right hand out of the rope. Then he caught away all bandages out of his chest and saw a long scar across his chest. Boy didn?t saw that scar after the clash with Akitoki, so he thought that it was his kidnapper job. 

Kid somehow managed to get out of all the ropes and tried to get out of that room. He punched from all of his powers to the door, but it was useless. The door was sealed from the outside. Then he took his katana and started thinking of how to hide it. He had to somehow hide his katana, because he couldn?t let anyone to have it. After nervous walking from corner to corner Shinomori came up with an idea. Boy summoned murloc and let him have his katana. Murloc disappeared as Shinomori heard footsteps coming to his way louder and louder. Kid took his bed, putted some ropes on his legs and hands, and started waiting for kidnapper. 

Door opened as he saw a man with Suna?s chuunin vest. Shinomori surprised and was scared a little, because he didn?t know what will happen to him. Boy closed his eyes fast and pretended to be asleep. When Suna ninja came near his bed to check the boy, Shinomori stood up and punched with all of his powers to the ninja?s face. Suna ninja only laughed of the boy?s punch. It was very weak, because Shinomori?s body was still numb. Suna ninja performed hand signs and boy fell asleep.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2010)

(Sorry, I just figured out how to turn off my signature)

Ryumaru looked at the speaker where a voice had spoken to him.  He cracked his neck to both sides and scratched his head.  "I'm Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru, I'm here for someone named Alice Chain?  It's about forming a shinobi squad, I was wondering if she would join me?" He looked at the ground and put his hands in his pockets, waiting for the reply.  _I wonder what she's like..._  He sighed as he remembered that he also needed to find a Jounin to lead them.  _Oh, crap.  I forgot about that.  Where the hell am I going to find a Jounin?  Maybe I could ask around..._


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Lisa and Togatta*

"Alright Toget, then you asked for me to kick your whiny bitch ass!" Lisa said seething with anger
"Before I wreck you" Togatta said with a smile
"Who the fuck in Toget, and  last I checked you're the one that whining"
"I think that makes you the whiny bitch"

Togatta stepped back and dropped into a fighting position, the owner of the ramen shop ran toward them and stood in the middle of the two

"_Please you two don't cause any trouble_" he asked in frightened tone voice
"Move it old man, I need to teach this whore a few things"

Sunagakure

The three gennin held each other up as they looked at King

"*Good job*" he said with a smile
"*I won't keep you here much longer, I can see that training too a lot out of you*"
"*I'm not your run of the mill sensei"* he said in a calm tone
"*I'm more of a don't get yourself killed type of sensei*"
"*So don't get your self killed" 
"Meet up here tomorrow for training*"

With those last words he was gone, the three sat on the bench. Their breathing had normalized now but they were all still tired. 

"Our first team mission was a success" Gi said with a smile
"Success wouldn't be the word that I use" Karizou said
"We're lucky Prince had to leave"
"I don't know" Gi said confidenty
"I think we almost had him"

Karizou looked at Suniko and she cracked a smile

"I think we should go celebrate and get to know each other better" Gi suggested

Karizou was apprehensive but he decided that he needed to get to know more about his team mates. They left the roof and followed Gi over the rooftops of Suna. They came to a small restaurant after only a short while. Gi walked in first and greeted everyone, they people seemed to know him

"These are my team mates" he said with a smile
"Kinrasu Karizou and Teisei Suniko"
"Of course i'm the leader" he said nodding

Suniko and Karizou ignored his ramblings for the most part, he didn't carry them out to get to know them. He carried them out to boast, he continued until the food arrived. It was only then he shut up and sat with them, the silence didn't last long though. He began to talk again but Karizou was able to direct the conversation so that he could learn about Gi and his clan. This was useful information for team mates to have. Suniko shared about herself also and Gi surprisingly sat quietly and listened. Next was Karizou's turn, right as he began the owner tapped Gi on the shoulder

"_Time to lock up big fella_" the owner said
"I guess I'll tell you about me another time" Karizou said with a smile

The three paid and walked out into the street, it was getting dark

"Wow we were in there a long time" Gi said
"I need to get home"
"Me too" Suniko said
"See you guys tomorrow" Gi said as he ran off into the diminishing light
"Bye Bye Karizou-kun" Suniko said and she disappeard too

Karizou stood there alone in the street thinking about the day

"I think the team meshes well"
"I'm happy about that, it could have been a lot worse"

With that last thought he began to move toward his own place.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> (Sorry, I just figured out how to turn off my signature)
> 
> Ryumaru looked at the speaker where a voice had spoken to him.  He cracked his neck to both sides and scratched his head.  "I'm Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru, I'm here for someone named Alice Chain?  It's about forming a shinobi squad, I was wondering if she would join me?" He looked at the ground and put his hands in his pockets, waiting for the reply.  _I wonder what she's like..._  He sighed as he remembered that he also needed to find a Jounin to lead them.  _Oh, crap.  I forgot about that.  Where the hell am I going to find a Jounin?  Maybe I could ask around..._



Alive pused the intercom button I will be out in 3 minutes. She hammered one last link and rivited it into place on the mail. Alice then pushed a second button and opened the door. She walked out of the room tacking off heat suite and hanging it up on a hook by the door. "I am Alice. Now what is this about a ninja squad?" she asked fixing her hair. She led Ryumaru to the dinning room and order some of the staff to get some tea. "Now I have yet to get your name, what is it?" she asked sitting down and waving Ryumaru to sit aswall.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2010)

Ryumaru looked up when she had opened the door.  _So that's Alice_.  Ryumaru crossed his arms and looked around her home as she led him to the dining room.  He had been about to say something when she had asked him his name.  "Right.  I'm Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru, but most people just call me Ryu.  I came to ask you if you would join a ninja squad with me.  If you want to.  I am also asking around for a Jounin leader for us." He spoke clearly and fluidly, trying to make it so she understood him clearly.  Repeating himself was an annoyance of his.  He smiled politely at Alice before continuing.
"If you do want to join me, I only have one thing I want you to do for me.  I want us to have a sparring match so that we can assess each other's abilities, strengths, weaknesses, tendencies, and mannerisms.  Simple things like that.  So, do you think that is something we can do?"


----------



## Kinzey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kinzey - Iwagakure*

Kinzey ran up to the cat, pulled a tiny white pill out of a small bag on his belt, pulled open the cat's mouth, and shoved it down its throat. The cat quickly became limp and fell to the ground. "Sedative pill" he explained. "Allways handy". Allthough he was angry that Tsudo had ignored the plan, Kinzey was glad they had the cat. He probably would have even agreed to the plan if Tsudo had voiced it, but it seemed that teamwork wasn't his strong suit. "You can cancel the Genjutsu now, Tsudo. It's just a waste of chakra at this point". He then hefted the cat in the net over his shoulder like a homeless person's sack...thing, whatever they're called and said, begining to walk back to town, "Well, lets return to Fall sensei".


----------



## Burke (Feb 25, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Jade*
> 
> All Jade could do was smirk as the child went to grap the glasses off her face. The funny thing about it was, he actually managed to grab them. His smalls hands gripped the rim of her glasses and off they came to the utter shock of the genin. With a simply wave of her hand Jade canceled the genjutsu on the other two and looked down at their teammate.
> 
> "Congrats."



Rojii and Shohi were looking on at their doomed teammate.

"Great, thanks to him were going to fail."

"It seems so."

Suddenly, Rojii noticed that Jade was momentarily still, and Haiou had gotten free of her grasp.

"Did he just do a genjutsu?! Well, its not like it matters, a jounin of her level couldnt possibly..."

Haiou removed the glasses from Jades face.

"WHAT!?"

The two looked on, mezmerized. the tree that was holding them hostage suddenly dispersed as Jade made a wave of her hand.

"What!? Theres no way that emotional idiot just trumped us!"

Rojii put on a stern face, he couldnt help but think that Jade purposely gave him the opportunity. After all of his planning and Shohi's might, they were beaten by the boy who did nothing.


----------



## Kenju (Feb 25, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Agito Senju; Chuunin Exams*
> 
> Agito looked in amazement at the stadium and people around him with a small smirk on his face. The Kages, the ninja who he himself hoped to be one day, looked like kings by the way they were set up. This was it, this was the kind of thing he would need to experience in order to become Hokage himself.
> 
> ...



*Agito Senju; Chuunin Exams*

Agito moved closer to the Mist Ninja as he returned his leaf forehead protector to its rightful place. "I didn't think you Leaf guys were such psychos," the white haired kid spoke followed by a small laugh. The mist kid holds his hand behind his back with an insane smile.

Agito looks at him curiously, wondering what hes up to. "Take a lick of this! Water Release: Water Whip!" the mist kid yells as swings a whip of water at the Senju boy. Instincts alone, the genin leaps  out of the way and onto a tree behind his opponent.

Before the Mist genin can turn around, he is caught with a knee smashed deep into his face. "Gah! You bastard!" the mist boy shouted in pain as he held on to his broken nose that was flowing out with blood. Ignoring his cries, Agito lands in the swamp mud behind him and delivers a swift back fist to the side of his enemies head, sending him flying a few feet in the swamp.

"Your getting it now Leaf bug!" the mist shinobi shouted as he held the side of his and sent another at Agito with his whip. Not to excited, Agito removes a kunai from his pouch and throws it directly through the whip, causing it to slip apart. "Wha-" before he could finish the kunai came and sliced his ear clean off.

The Kiri kid fell to one knee, holding his ear as he screamed in pain. "You son of a bitch! You'll live to regret that once my other team mate comes!" the boy threatened with his finger pointed at the leaf ninja in front of him. "If thats the case, then I better end this now," right after his words were spoken, Agito leaped in with both kunai in his hand and crossed them quickly between the Kiri's neck, causing his head to fly off into the air and sink into the swamp.

"My apologies, but I will not let a chance like this slip me by," Agito said silently with his eyes closed and lowering his arms. The boy reached in the decapitated boy's hand and then his pocket, finding both of the deceased genins keys. The Senju turned away from his kill and walked away from deceased body, letting it fall into the swamp.

"OI!!" a very loud voice shouted nearby, making Agito swiftly turn around. On top of a tree branch, was yet another Mist genin who looked even more blood thirsty than the last. He had short brown hair, eye patch and a giant shuriken on his back. 

"WHERE DO YOU THINK YOUR GOING LITTLE LEAF!? YOU HAVEN'T FOUGHT ME YET!" the new enemy voiced loudly with a large grin. "You must be the teammate he spoke about. Sorry but your a little too late to save him," Agito informed him as he looked up, examining his every movement. "ACTUALLY! I was here the whole time! You really did on number on Droy, huh?!" the mist genin proceeded to laughing loudly with his single eye darted at Agito.

"I see so you had the opportunity to attack me at any point then....Sorry, but I'm done talking. I came here to pass this exam and I will," The Leaf genin told him with serious eyes. The mist kid gave an excited after hearing the kind of words he wanted to her. "YES THATS RIGHT, CAUSE TALKING WILL LEAD TO NETHER ONE OF OUR DEATH'S SO WE MUST FIGHT! MY NAME IS RIGZ JAGGERJACK! WHATS YOURS MY NEW PLAY BUDDY!?" the moment Rigz's words ended, Agito leaped to his position quickly with his kunai clashing with his own.

"I told you,...I'm done talking."

*Haiou Ramsaro; Training Grounds*

Haiou couldn't believe what he just did right now. He actually managed to snatch off Jade's glasses and end the training. "I.....I did it....Hey, Ojin I did it!" Haiou yelled as he turned his attention towards Ojin who looked like he could care less.

"Congratulations dumb ass you actually managed to win something in your worthless life," Ojin spoke in a cold tone with his arms folded. Haiou ignored his usual insults and looked down at the glasses in his hand with a smile. _I'm sure they'll all love me now after seeing how good I am,_ he thought in confidence with tears of joy filling his pink eyes.

Haiou looked over at his team mates who were baffled that even he was able to do something like this, though he confused it with happiness. The white haired boy quickly rushed over to his comrades with a smile. "Hey huys did you see that!? I actually did it!- I mean we actually did it! You see I knew could do it if he all worked together,"  Haiou spoke with absolute joy in his tone as he stood in front of them.

"Oh," he then remembered the glasses in his hands his hands and rushed back over to his sensei. "Jade-Sensei, here you are. Hope I didn't damage them," Haiou gave the glasses back to his sensei with the tears and grin still on his face.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 25, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Kirigakure with Lisa and Togatta*
> 
> "Alright Toget, then you asked for me to kick your whiny bitch ass!" Lisa said seething with anger
> "Before I wreck you" Togatta said with a smile
> ...



She could say no more, “you’ve crossed the line!” She pushed the waiter out of the way and rashly kicked the table up and out at the kid with her foot. "That all you got bitch?" After the table flew up he ducked low to hold it which served well against her next spin and back-flip up and over the table bouncing off the wall while raining shuriken down onto the space in between the table peppering the surface, under said table and littering the crimson velvet carpet with the spine like shuriken sticking from the floor. "woah" "Those shuriken sticking out of the ground will keep you in place!"

The waiter in agony yelled for mercy,_”Please go outside I’ll get fired!”_ Dispite his cries they continued. After blocking the shuriken barrage with the table togatta grabbed both and swiftly kneed straight through the table -HAA-. Lisa saw the opening sent two kunais straight through the table pieces *–thok thok-*, to no avail so he used them as shields then threw them at both her sides to keep her dodging.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 25, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru looked up when she had opened the door.  _So that's Alice_.  Ryumaru crossed his arms and looked around her home as she led him to the dining room.  He had been about to say something when she had asked him his name.  "Right.  I'm Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru, but most people just call me Ryu.  I came to ask you if you would join a ninja squad with me.  If you want to.  I am also asking around for a Jounin leader for us." He spoke clearly and fluidly, trying to make it so she understood him clearly.  Repeating himself was an annoyance of his.  He smiled politely at Alice before continuing.
> "If you do want to join me, I only have one thing I want you to do for me.  I want us to have a sparring match so that we can assess each other's abilities, strengths, weaknesses, tendencies, and mannerisms.  Simple things like that.  So, do you think that is something we can do?"



Alice pounders Ryu's request or a minute or so. She then replys "I'll join you on one condition, I choose the battle ground." she smiles evily. She sits and waits for Ryu's replay. She takes off a metal chainlink ring and starts to levartate it and spin it. A member of the staff brings some food for the two of them while they talk.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 25, 2010)

*Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru*



Vanthebaron said:


> Alice pounders Ryu's request or a minute or so. She then replys "I'll join you on one condition, I choose the battle ground." she smiles evily. She sits and waits for Ryu's replay. She takes off a metal chainlink ring and starts to levartate it and spin it. A member of the staff brings some food for the two of them while they talk.



Ryumaru caught her smile and gave her a smirk of his own.  "You wanna choose the battle ground, huh?" He gazed at her, trying to guess what she had in mind.  Finally he leaned back in his chair.  "Sure, why not.  Variety is the spice of life after all.  Where did you have in mind, Alice?" He smirked inwardly as his anticipation rose.  Today was going good so far.  Not only did he get to form a squad, but he would get to test her strength as well.  He tried some of the food and gave thanks to Alice and the staff member before rising from his chair.

"So where did you have in mind?  Go ahead and lead the way."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta and Lisa*

She is pretty decent Togatta thought to himself, it was clear to him that tai wasn't her strong point. She was likely a ninjutsu type. He knew he couldn't allow her to get too far away from him or else he would be at a disadvantage. He threw the pieces of table at her and she dodged them with mild difficulty. His aim was never to hit her with the tables but to test her reaction and to get close enough to enter tai.

He threw a punch and Lisa blocked but the force of the punch caused her to slide back a few feet. The patrons of the restaurant had already began to flee after the first shuriken rain. The waiter was on his knees begging them to stop.

"You're pretty decent" Togatta said with a smile
"But now you're in my world" he said dashing forward in his fluid movement 

He got close and sent a flurry of solid attacks at Lisa aimed to hurt but not kill. Togatta was having so much fun fighting he wasn't mad any more.

*Sunagakure
*
Suniko awoke while it was still dark out she got out of bed and stretched a bit. She didn't need a clock to know what the time was, she got up at the exact same time every single day.

"First day of training today" she thought with a smile
"I'm going to do my best"

With that she dropped to the ground and began to do some pushups. She wasn't able to so a whole lot, he skills lay in chakra control and manipulation. She tried to increase her physicality but her body just gave in afer she did a certain amount.

"I guess I can't be good at everything" she thought to herself as she dropped on the ground breathing hard.

By the time she was finished with her morning routine it was almost time to leave to meet up for real training.

_Elsewhere
_
Karizou walked into the Kinrase encampment looking for his sister, the camp was almost empty. He'd never seen so few people there

"Hey, I need a favor" he said to his sister with a smile
"What do you need?" she asked with a cocked eyebrow
"I want this sewn onto the front of my clothes to lie over my heart"
"Easily done" she said taking his forhead protector from him


----------



## dark0 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta and Lisa*


Vash TS said:


> She is pretty decent Togatta thought to himself, it was clear to him that tai wasn't her strong point. She was likely a ninjutsu type. He knew he couldn't allow her to get too far away from him or else he would be at a disadvantage. He threw the pieces of table at her and she dodged them with mild difficulty. His aim was never to hit her with the tables but to test her reaction and to get close enough to enter tai.
> 
> He threw a punch and Lisa blocked but the force of the punch caused her to slide back a few feet. The patrons of the restaurant had already began to flee after the first shuriken rain. The waiter was on his knees begging them to stop.
> 
> ...



She was keeping a small leg up on him, just out of his reach, but her leaping backward wouldn’t last long, damage to her precious skin over this guy. Unacceptable. She formed a quick seal and stood her ground, the kid was stunned but none the less he left his worries and continued him furious stabs, she waned just a bit, then shadows of dark skin pierced through the light and leapt from chest. _“What the hell_, you have a kekkei genkai?” Without a word the arms were pulling his apart, she launched her fists right overtop and aimed to hit him in the neck to be safe. Togatta quickly ducked as he saw the double fists plunging straight at him, -wham- he was hit square in the face as all four of her arms shot forward and launched him across the ground and he skid a foot and rolled onto the back breaking two mini tables. She winked at him with a snarky demeanor with her fist up front, “how do ya like me now.”


----------



## Sumon (Feb 26, 2010)

*Kaguya Sumon*

It was so boring for the boy. His sensei was somewhere else and Kotaro was taking a nap. Boy wished some birds had pooped on his young teammate. But there weren?t any around, so Sumon decided to do a trick for his teammate by himself and wake him up. Kid saw on the tree a little squirrel. Sumon wanted to take that squirrel and tuck it under Kotaro?s shirt, so squirrel could shred his chest and scare a little. 

But when the boy was about to go by the tree ant take that squirrel, he was interrupted with a familiar voice and noisy clap. It was done not by anyone ordinary, but by his sensei. ?At last, we will start moving.? Sumon thought and saw that his sensei wasn?t alone. After all Edward took the third member of their group, who had a silly haircut and looked very fragile. Sumon looked at the third member closely and started analyzing his appearance. Boy wanted to say something to the newcomer, but was interrupted once again by Edward. 

When Sumon heard the name of his team, boy?s enthusiasm about an incoming mission had disappeared. And as usually after some words which involved height, Kotaro?s and Edward?s conversation took a place. Sumon felt like being the oldest ninja of all his squad despite having a 21-years old sensei. He couldn?t stand those childish plays, so Sumon started crooning very silently while keeping an eye on the newcomer.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 26, 2010)

Suimaru and Amaryllis traveled threw Kiri as petals. Amaryllis headed towards the ramen shop where the team was supposed to meat. As they landed the witnessed two people fighting. They seemed to have caused the destruction around them.
"These are my teamates" Suimaru asked with disbelief.
"Apparently" Amaryllis said with her left eye twitching. "Good luck" she said as she left him.
"W-Wai aw never mind." He'd get her back for this later.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 26, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta and Lisa
*
Togatta took the hit and broke two tables as he fell back. Now that he'd seen that technique he wouldn't be caught off guard again. He shouldn't have allowed her to do it but he was curious the see what she was about to do when she began to make the hand seals. It wasn't a terribly dangerous technique thought. She was pretty weak strength wise

"I need to get back in close, she's best at this range"

He picked up an entire table and threw at her, she punched it and broke it but right behind it was four bone bullets. She threw herself to the side in an effort to dodge. That was just what he wanted, his bone bullets were much more dangerous that regular kunai, they were faster and had much more killing power. He jumped through the air and his foot stamped the ground where her face was earlier. She rolled to avoid the attack but he kept pressuring her. She was finally back on her feet, she blocked a few of his attacks but his hits were heavy. He saw an opening, he feinted with a right and she threw up her hand to block and he planted his foot in her side. She cried out but that just created another opening and he knocked her back ward with a palm thrust to her chin. 

She sailed through the air and slammed into the wall and slid down. Togatta noticed a new arrival and he knew who it was immediately . That was his other team mate. A smile split his face in two

"It was wonderful Lisa" he said leaving off the honorary on purpose
"You're stronger than you look" he said walking over to her
"Lets finish this another time, killing you now would be boring"

He offered her his hand all the while looking at the new arrival

"I wonder if I can get some quality time with this guy before the sensei comes" Togatta wondered as he thought about another fight

*Sunagakure with Team 2*

Team 2 met at the bench overlooking the wall and waited for King to show up. He was late again, this was their second time meeting him. The wind in the desert was kicking up creating huge swirling sand pillars. It was one of those days you didn't go into the desert unless you absolutely had to.

"I can't wait to start training" Gi said
"We need to get stronger"
"I agree" Karizou said
"Here he comes" Suniko said turning to watch the lip of the building

King jumped up and stooped on the edge of the building

"*Glad to see you're here already*" he said with a smile
"Of course we're here, you told her 10am" Suniko said with a frown

Gi began to talk but King cut him off

"*I know I said we'd be starting our training today but you guys got a mission*"
"*It's not a typical mission for gennin to get for their first but there are special circumstances*"
"*We'll be escorting an emissary from Konoha through the desert*"
"We shouldn't go into the desert today" Karizou said
"*We don't have a choice, he needs to leave today*"
"What about the Kinrasu?" Karizou asked
"*They are all already out in the desert*"
"*That's why this team was picked for this mission on short notice*"

King pointed to Karizou

"*I hope you can guide us through that?*" King said with a smile

Gi and Suniko turned to look at Karizou,

"*Take 10 minutes pack what you need*" King said
"Gi-kun you'll need something to cover your eyes and your body"
"With conditions like that sand won't be the only thing being kicked up" Karizou added to what King said
"Suniko-chan you'll want something to cover your ears the wind will be very loud"
"It's only going to get worse"
"*Meet at the eastern gate in 10 minutes, go*" King said

King nodded they all shot off in different directions. Karizou frowned as he thought about why his entire clan were out in the desert. It wasn't uncommon for them to be out in the desert in conditions like this. Something else was happening. He didn't have time to think about that now, he got to his place and packed a few things in a hurry he knew exactly what he needed to carry. He was done in two minutes and out the door headed back to to the meeting point. He was the first person there after a short wait Suniko was there. She didn't have on her normal clothes, she wore clothes similar to Karizou. Gi was the next to show up, he looked the same as he usually did except he had on a cloak. A tan coloured cloak buttoned at the neck. Karizou couldn't help but smile. He would learn not to underestimate the desert. King and the man they would be escorting showed up shortly after. 

King introduced them to him and he seemed a bit sceptical that they would be the ones to lead him through the desert. The conditions were only getting worse by the minute.

"I think we shouldn't waste anymore time" Karizou said
"We need to be somewhere with cover before the real thing hits"
"I know just the place we should be able to reach there just before night fall if we aren't too slow"

King nodded

"*Karizou-kun you take the lead, Gi-kin and Suniko are on the left of right of Riku-dono*"
"*I'll be in the back*"

Karizou pulled a long piece of rope from his bag

"Here tie yourselves together" he said tying the rope to his waist"
"When we get out there you won't be able to see your hand in front your face."

With that they set out into one of the worse sand storms Karizou had ever experienced.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 26, 2010)

"Well it looks like the finished." mumbled Suimaru to himself. He might aswell introduce himself. He walked up to his two teamates "Lisa and Tagatta right?" he asked. He swore he heard a giggle just then. lt was most likely Amaryllis. She was never far. "l Wonder how i'll get her back....." thought Suimaru. He looked around. What started this? He wasn't helping to clean it up.


----------



## migukuni (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kotaro/Oto, George/Iwa, Suna 2, Mist Kosaka*



migukuni said:


> *Kotaro & Edward; Otogakure* _with Tawagata and Sumon_
> 
> *"I'm still 21 you little brat!"* Edward yelled at him his antennae hair wiggling hard as if it was finding a signal. Edward stopped before he became a complete child in front of his team. He coughed a bit and continued *"anyways midget team, we'll be going to Pillar Island, it takes two days to get there, we'll pass through the Fire village to go there, it's not that far, if we pass by any monsters and you can't keep up with me, then those monsters will just eat you up, Understand? Good, lets move it"* Edward said not letting his genin team have any say.



*"alright midget team! Move it, lets get a move on and move this little legs faster."* Edward said as the other three genins walked with him towards Pillar Island.

"Don't call me a midget! You short sensei!" Kotaro yelled out.

*Don't call me short you!!!"* before Edward could finish talking he noticed something amiss. Why where they walking, they should be jumping in the trees they were ninja's for goodness sake. *"Oi, I just noticed this, but can you guys jump on trees?"*

The three genin's just looked at him with questioning eyes. "Suna doesn't have many trees so no, I can't"

*"Alright lets practice running on trees so that it would be easier for us to get to pillar island!"* Edward said *"Let's go midget team!*



kinzey said:


> "You can cancel the Genjutsu now, Tsudo. It's just a waste of chakra at this point". He then hefted the cat in the net over his shoulder like a homeless person's sack...thing, whatever they're called and said, begining to walk back to town, "Well, lets return to Fall sensei".



George wondered idly why his teammates where taking too long to arrive. He jumped down from the trees and went back to his team and saw that the two had already captured the kitty. "Wow! Good Job guys, let's go meet fall sensei."

The three genin's went back to where fall sensei was, and soon they could see his yellow fur glaringly from afar. Fall sensei looked at them and saw that they were holding the cat. *"Alright team, good job, you guys can go and give that cat back and have a free time to do anything you want for two days. Then I'll see if there are any new missions for you boys."*



Vash TS said:


> *Sunagakure with Team 2*
> "*Karizou-kun you take the lead, Gi-kin and Suniko are on the left of right of Riku-dono*"
> "*I'll be in the back*"
> 
> ...



King looked around, he really despised walking in the sand, especially in a sand storm, when there was ever one it was best to wait for it to stop before continuing, but no! some idiot merchant wanted to go and get himself across.



Vash TS said:


> *Kirigakure with Togatta and Lisa
> "It was wonderful Lisa" he said leaving off the honorary on purpose
> "You're stronger than you look" he said walking over to her
> "Lets finish this another time, killing you now would be boring"
> ...


*


Senbonzakura said:



			"Well it looks like the finished." mumbled Suimaru to himself. He might aswell introduce himself. He walked up to his two teamates "Lisa and Tagatta right?" he asked. He swore he heard a giggle just then. lt was most likely Amaryllis. She was never far. "l Wonder how i'll get her back....." thought Suimaru. He looked around. What started this? He wasn't helping to clean it up.
		
Click to expand...


Shigure walked out of her apartment with only her ninja shirt and loincloth, her bare legs uncovered and wearing ninja sandals. People ogled at her and men drooled as she walked slowly towards where her team was, she despised talking to people, it's not that she dislikes people, but she just found it troublesome.

Shigure walked inside where they were supposed to meet and saw the place trashed. She saw her three genin's nearby and went close to them who.... did.... this? Shigure said slowly... The white haired guy said us and the next the genin's found they were all naked, they're clothes cut into pieces. Don't... Do... Again*


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 27, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru caught her smile and gave her a smirk of his own.  "You wanna choose the battle ground, huh?" He gazed at her, trying to guess what she had in mind.  Finally he leaned back in his chair.  "Sure, why not.  Variety is the spice of life after all.  Where did you have in mind, Alice?" He smirked inwardly as his anticipation rose.  Today was going good so far.  Not only did he get to form a squad, but he would get to test her strength as well.  He tried some of the food and gave thanks to Alice and the staff member before rising from his chair.
> 
> "So where did you have in mind?  Go ahead and lead the way."



Alice stood up from the table and turned towards the courtyard. "my battlefield is under there." she announced pointing to the wide open space. She wales out side and up to a metal door. She grabbed the handle and pulls hard, the metal dook's henges creeking as the door opened.

The door opened to a cave ghat was actually the Chains family privet mine. This was where they mine the high quality metals used in their weapons and the familys grind users honed their skills. Alice has spent many hours down their and knew the lay out like the back of her hand. "are you coming ryu?" Alice asked trying to intimidate her new friend. 

She entered the cave lighting the lanterns with her grind using tiny sparks interacting with the metal surrounding them to make them. She waited at the bottom of the stairs for ryu go follow.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kaguya Sumon*

After one minute of absolute silence Sumon thought that those childish plays had ended. But then once again, Sensei and Kotaro started yelling about height. 

?Can you both shut up and concentrate on our mission, shorty and giant?? Sumon said angry. Boy was totally pissed. 

Sumon jumped on the tree and started jumping from one to another. He already knew how to climb on trees with chakra help. He learnt that in Kirigakure from academy teachers. It seemed for him that Sound village is worse in power than Mist village. Boy saw that his teammates are still on the ground. Kid speculated they didn?t know how to climb on the tree with chakra on their feet. So Sumon felt a little satisfaction and being the strongest in his team.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

"What the..." Suimaru said seeing he wasn't wearing any cloths. Petals soon came covering his unmentionables. Looks like he and Amaryllis were even. 
"HAHAHA" Amaryllis laughed from afar. She liked this women. Suimaru needed this kind of normal stuff.

"Bitch" Suimaru mumbled. He would get her back. He always got even. He had to suffer though because of his stupid teamates. They'd pay too.


----------



## dark0 (Feb 27, 2010)

migukuni said:


> Shigure walked inside where they were supposed to meet and saw the place trashed. She saw her three genin's nearby and went close to them *who.... did.... this?* Shigure said slowly... The white haired guy said us and the next the genin's found they were all naked, they're clothes cut into pieces. *Don't... Do... Again*



Lisa felt an extreme gust of wind, it was small and precious but she could tell from the force that her clothes have been ripped off. She couldn?t even see the blade and her already tight clothes were shaved from her body. It was like a dream come true, as soon as she noticed her clothes off she looked down but then quickly scanned the entire room to check penises. She made a quick glance over at togatta almost taking his time to cover up himself up. 

_?Only just below average. He?s an asshole too.?_ She emptied her mind of him and glanced over at suimaru, _?ding ding ding we have a weiner!?_ Sui was hung she fell to the floor laying right next to suimaru. She looked back at the customers they had all left and the employees were nowhere to be seen, besides the turned around shop keeper. With no one watching she wrapped her hand around suimaru?s leg and standing on a knee to get up and nudging his wang trying to cope a feel pretending like she was falling from shock. Lisa put on a blush yet couldn?t contain her smile, ?S-Sensei, can we umm go in the hot spring and do this??


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 27, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Alice stood up from the table and turned towards the courtyard. "my battlefield is under there." she announced pointing to the wide open space. She wales out side and up to a metal door. She grabbed the handle and pulls hard, the metal dook's henges creeking as the door opened.
> 
> The door opened to a cave ghat was actually the Chains family privet mine. This was where they mine the high quality metals used in their weapons and the familys grind users honed their skills. Alice has spent many hours down their and knew the lay out like the back of her hand. "are you coming ryu?" Alice asked trying to intimidate her new friend.
> 
> She entered the cave lighting the lanterns with her grind using tiny sparks interacting with the metal surrounding them to make them. She waited at the bottom of the stairs for ryu go follow.



Ryumaru glared but smiled at the same time.  His mind was already in combat mode.  _Alright, let's see what we got here.  Well, from the way she was levitating that piece of metal I'd say that's her Kekkei Genkai...  Also, this place looks like a mining cave of some sort, which would give her an advantage, that is, if she can really control metal and my presumptions are correct._ He followed her into the cave and stood about 20 feet away from her.  _I'm gonna have to get close if I want to attack.  Let's just see what she can do..._ "I'm ready when you are, Alice."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta and Team 5
*
Togatta stood there looking at Suimaru, he was studying the boy and thinking of how best to attack him. He suddenly heard someone moving behind him he turned to see what he could only describe as a half dressed woman.

"I wonder who she is" he thought
"She looks strong" he whispered to himself getting excited
"*Who.... did.... this?*" Shigure said slowly
"Me and Lisa were just getting to know each other" Togatta said 

Her form blurred and he felt a draft of wind

"*Don't... Do... Again*" 
"Fuck meeee!!!!!" Togatta said loudly

He didn't try to cover up, he wasn't ashamed of himself and he couldn't care less if anyone saw his penis.

"I just got that coat yesterday"
"Sensei will you be reimbursing us for those clothes you just destroyed?" he said trying to taunt another attack from her to see if he could see her movements this time.

His blood was pumping he didn't expect his sensei to be so strong. He began to think about fighting her, he knew he would lose spectacularly but losing didn't matter to him. All that mattered was the fight, once he fought he learned something new about himself. That is how he grew as a person and a ninja by fighting.

"S-Sensei, can we umm go in the hot spring and do this?" Lisa asked
"That slut has a good idea" Togatta agreed nodding his head and looking at 

Sunagakure with Team 2

Karizou lead his team through the desert with no major problems, he had been in the desert in worse than this before with his father. Doing it alone was a little different but he knew what he was about. He knew exactly where he was going, he'd used the cave many times on his trips into the desert. It was the best place to stop for the night when leaving Sunagakure or heading to Sunagakure. He hoped no one was inside it. He gave the signal for a stop and made a few hand seals. The sand in front of him swirled a bit and moved out of the way exposing a hole in the ground.

"EVERYONE INTO THE HOLE!!!!!!" he shouted above the howling wind

One by one everyone went into the hole. King first followed by the outsider they were escorting then Suniko and finally Gi. He stepped closer to the hole and it close up as he sunk down into the sand. Once he was in the hole closed up.

"What is this place?" Gi asked 
"A cavern people from my clan use when they go into the desert and can't make it back to suna"

He walked around and lit two torches on opposite walls of the cavern illuminating it.

"What now?" Gi asked
"We wait here until it's light out and move again"
"There is one similar to this a days travel from here"
"They are littered all over the desert" Karizou said taking a drink of water from his canteen

King assisted the man set up  his sleeping mat and then walked over to the three gennin that were sitting together around a fire that Karizou made.

"*Since we have some down time how about we do some training?*"
"YESSS!!!!!" Gi said loudly springing to his feet

King walked over to the biggest wall face of the cavern

"*You'll be molding chakra into your feet and walking on the wall and ceiling of this place*"

He walked over to the wall and walked up it easily and stood upside down on the ceiling

"*I'll be over there if you have any questions*"


----------



## dark0 (Feb 27, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Kirigakure with Togatta and Team 5
> *
> Togatta stood there looking at Suimaru, he was studying the boy and thinking of how best to attack him. He suddenly heard someone moving behind him he turned to see what he could only describe as a half dressed woman.
> 
> ...



"You s- HEY" lisa was so pissed off, how could he be that heartless. The new sensei replied by simply pointed to the center of the room, *"clean... hurry."* She silently walked next-door into the bathhouse without another word. Lisa bent down and got onto her knees, she reached into her shirt and pulled her wallet out of her favorite bra, she couldn?t carry it anymore so she picked out the money so they could get in the bathhouse and emptied the rest of her wallet onto the store manager?s head. She picked two cushions and grabbed suimaru close to her, even though it was her left hand, she was fairly strong, so much as to keep suimaru in her grip embarrassed as her breasts were spread on his chest. Togatta raised an eyebrow that she was covering herself up, ?Wow that?s the most clothes I?ve ever seen you wear.? ?You want to get arrested for walked around naked!? _?I could fight one of the kirigakure polices officers.? _

Togatta was dazing off thinking about what kind of jutsu they had while lisa was trying to keep suimaru nice and close to her. He was mad that he had to be seen in public with these morons, in the nude, with Amaryllis making fun of him, it was just the prefect freakin storm. ?Get off of me.? Her hope instantly Shattered. The only one she had a chance with was him and _he distanced himself, was it my fault_ ?and you FAGGIT when you fight, be sure you both get killed, have fun!? She ran, stomping away trying to fight the overwhelming tears trying to keep herself away from Them, those douches. Not a single one wanted her, she would have to spend her life with Them. _?This isn?t me, never cry, you can?t be stronger than anyone, the mist is about power, not being a baby.?_ She masochistically beat herself up wallowing in her own sorrow.  She was collapsing in on herself hugging her body into a pillow over her back where she just wanted to lay hidden from all light and just die, her feelings were so bottled up and stirring it couldn?t help but bleed out, everywhere. 

She threw the coins at the man?s chest to pay and she briskly walked straight by everyone and everything in her path, exchanging the soft pillow for a towel as she blazed by. She jumped in the hot water giving over a thick misty wave of heat and sunk to the bottom and yelled into the water as she wanted to lose her breath and just fade away. She rose to the surface, wanting to go back down and scream her heart out, it was useless anyway. So na?ve before, just have fun and hang out, but all the boys have grown up, all of them have killed maimed and destroyed people. She dragged her feet across the bottom of the hot spring over to the most secluded corner, where her sensei was and sunk her mouth in the water, with her hair covering her face; she didn?t want anyone to look at how pitiful she was. She sat against the wall with her sensei and grabbed her hand and held it to her heart, the admiration burned in her eyes piercing her soul, ?your so strong and don?t give a damn about anyone!? She wanted to cuddle her hand, just to be with someone that could be much more than her.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

"What the" Suimaru said obviously mad. Petals wrapped around him dressing him quickly.
"Wow" Ameryllis said appearing next to him. "I never expected that hahaha"
"SHUT UP!!" He shouted. His head started hurting....."Get mad" I was that voice. His head started hurting even more.
"Touchy aren't we...." Amaryllis said but stopped as she noticed his pain.
"This isn't good" she said seriously now. Showing strong emotions was bad for Suimaru.


----------



## Sumon (Feb 27, 2010)

*Shinomori - Sunagakure*

Shinomori woke up and found himself in another strange place. Only this time it was a prison. He was lying in the bed. Boy wanted to scratch his head, but couldn?t. On his hands was some kind of handcuffs, which was absorbing his chakra. So Shinomori was feeling a little weak. 

Boy jumped on the ground and started looking around behind metal bars. There were a lot of prisoners, and only a few guards. All prisoners had their cell-friend, but Shinomori hadn?t. Boy started speculating that it is because he is only a kid and others are adults, or he is too powerful to be with someone in one cell. Prisoners and guards didn?t look very powerful. If not those handcuffs, which was absorbing kid?s chakra, then he would be trying to get out of that place immediately. 

?There are kids too? Be ready for some work. You will be called out in thirty minutes? One guard said ironically as he was giving some food to the boy. The food was even worse than a crap. He was given a glass of water a bowl of porridge. But boy couldn?t help it and had to eat to survive. His organism was languorous and to add more those chakra absorbing handcuffs did even worse. Boy ate all of that food and almost puked in the corner of a cell. Others, who could see him eating, laughed at the boy. 

?RRRRRRRRRRIIIIIINNNNGGG? A strange sound could be heard all over the prison as every single cell?s bars opened. Shinomori left his cell. Now there was much more guards than before. It was because prisoners were allowed to leave their cells. But not without reason, now they had to work for the prison. All prisoners were walking in a line towards the exit. Near the doors to the outside was a very long table with various instruments such as pickaxe, axe and many more. Shinomori was given a job to carry huge rocks from one corner to another. Boy could easily carry them, but those handcuffs made it hard. He was lacking chakra and the sun which was shining so bright made it worse.

Shinomori started fainting and fell on the ground. But he didn?t faint completely. He only fell because he was at his limits already. One guard was coming to his way, but was interrupted by one prisoner, who tried to escape from the prison. ?He is trying to escape? One guard shouted and many others repeated. The escaper couldn?t run from guards, because he was weak. Guards easily caught him and beat up ruthlessly. Then one guard dragged that prisoner to the inside and boy didn?t know what happened to him anymore. Shinomori analyzed guard?s capabilities and continued his work right after respiring.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 27, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta ​*Togatta stood there thinking about fighting an entire squad of Kirigakure law enforcement. The fight was going much better in his head than it would go in reality. Togatta was zoned out for a bit thinking about his fight, when he snapped back to reality he turned to see Suimaru covered in flower petals and another person standing near him looking worried.

"Oye Suimaru lets get out of here" he said stepping over a broken table
"I'm not cleaning shit up, there are people who's job that is"
"My job is fighting"

Suimaru didn't move he just held his head in his hands, Togatta walked over to him

"What's up with all the girly..." Togatta began 

Amarylliss put a hand on his bear chest and stopped him with a worried look on her face.

"I think you should leave" she said
"Who the fuck are you?" Togatta said slapping her hand away
"It doesn't matter, you need to leave while I calm him down"

Togatta looked and Suimaru and realized something was happening to him, he was curious he wanted to know what it was. 

"This could be useful" Togatta thought

He liked to know about his opponents, information he could learn if he stayed. He learnt Lisa was an unstable teenager He stepped back a few feet and pretended to clean up the mess he caused earlier.

"_Sir can you please put on some clothes_" the owner asked
"Shut the fuck up and mind your business!!!" Togatta said 

He poked the man in his forehead

"You wanna fight old man?" Togatta asked with a smile

The old man just dropped to his knees and began to weep

"Good you old sack of shit"

He continued to clean the place while he watched Suimaru and Amaryllis talking

*The outskirts of Sunagakure​*
Gi lay on his back breathing hard, Karizou was bent on one knee. He dashed for the wall. He made it to the top of the wall but the wall crumbled and he fell backward onto the floor of the cavern with a loud thud. There was a loud clap and Suniko helped him up, he sat on the floor of the cave with sweat running down his face. Gi was leaning on the wall pounding the ground with his fists. He was mumbling to himself, Karizou couldn't hear him though

"*Good job for your first attempts*" King said with a smile
"*Suniko-chan you got in within the first few tries*"
"*Your chakra control is very good*"
"*Karizou-kun you're almost there*"
"*Gi-kun...well Suniko will assist you tomorrow night*"

Gi got up, he looked very angry at himself. Karizou didn't expect it to be this hard. He remembered Prince doing it during the bell test, it didn't look this hard. He got up and walked over to the place he had decided to set up

"We are leaving early tomorrow the wind gets the strongest right after lunch"
"We want to cover as much ground as we can before then"

With that he lay down and closed his eyes, he tried to go to sleep but he couldn't stop thinking about what he was doing wrong. He suddenly heard a voice. He didn't have to open his eyes to know it was Suniko

"You are getting too anxious" she said
"I can hear your heart racing from over here"
"It's the same when you're doing it, you get upset you can't do it and that messes with your control"
"Just relax" 
"Thanks" he whispered

Gi lay on the bed he was verbally abusing himself for not being able to reach even half the wall. He didn't have the precise control required to do it yet

"Gi-kun don't do do that to yourself" Suniko said to him
"Why do I suck so much" he said angrily
"You don't suck"
"Your area of expertise just isn't chakra control"
"Go to sleep, I'll help you tomorrow" Suniko said

Gi seemed to relax slightly, King was looking at his gennin and realized that something had just relaxed the both of them He didn't know exactly what it was, he was sure Suniko had something to do with it. He decided not to bother them with watches since they weren't out in the open desert. He knew than not just anyone had access to this cavern. They needed the Kinrasu blood line to open the hole that lead to the cavern. He looked at Karizou who seemed to be sleeping already

"*They are definitely interesting children*" he said with a smile


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 27, 2010)

Amaryllis performed some hand seals and "Dance of Shiva" she said as a chakra arm extende from her hip and went to Suimaru's stomach.
"AHHHH!!" Suimaru screamed in pain and then he stopped as Ameryllis finished.
"Are you ok?" she asked.
Suimaru clenched his stomach but uttered a "Yea"
"Good now clean this up" She said handing him a broom "and btw" she looked at his naked teamate "Put some cloths on" and with that she disapeared.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 28, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru glared but smiled at the same time.  His mind was already in combat mode.  _Alright, let's see what we got here.  Well, from the way she was levitating that piece of metal I'd say that's her Kekkei Genkai...  Also, this place looks like a mining cave of some sort, which would give her an advantage, that is, if she can really control metal and my presumptions are correct._ He followed her into the cave and stood about 20 feet away from her.  _I'm gonna have to get close if I want to attack.  Let's just see what she can do..._ "I'm ready when you are, Alice."



Alice led ruy a few more feet into the cave, so she could get to richer iron deposits. After a few minutes they got to where alice wanted them to be. "Let dance" Alice said as she took off a ring and charged it with the grind. The held it in her open palm and slamed it into ryus chest. Then punching him in the spleen. She jumped back and touched the wall using her grind to make iron shoot out of the wall, and hooked ryus leaf arm (the iron curved in and half cuffed you basicly). "well I'm warmed up what about you. "meow" said a small cat walking Out of the shadows. It jumped on ryus head and sat down. "I think Cheshire likes you."


----------



## Kenju (Feb 28, 2010)

*Tawagoto Oshitsu; Otogakure*

The steps of a horse could be heard in the streets of Otogakure where a few villagers looked to see what it was. There on top of a beautiful horse with his long majestic black cape, was Tawagoto holding on to the hope that was attached to the horse. Behind him were two full grown men in armor that also road horses, though not as fancy as his was.

"Hey isn't that the kid that bought that restaurant a few days ago? I think his name was Tawa- something." one of the villagers whispered to a man beside as they both looked. They boy and his guards stop in front of a small shop that was blocking there path. "Oh, hello there sirs. How may I help you?" the store owner spoke with as he walked up with his hands together.

"Yes! You can start by moving your shop out of the way of The Prince!" one of the guards shouted, easily angered by this. "Oh, I see, but you must understand this spot is a good place to attract customers. Besides moving it right now would be a little troublesome don't you think?" the shopkeeper replied in a worried tone as sweat nervously began rolling down his head.

The other guard clenches his fist after his response, "you dare-" Before he can finish the Prince's raises in front of him, signaling him to stop. The Genin lower his hand and returns his attention towards the shopkeeper.

"....You run quite the shop here, yes? I'm sure it could seem rather convenient to profit from the people that enter this small village. Without a doubt, business is running smoothly for you. However, there has been one fatal error in this establishment you have here. You did not expect to encounter Royalty such as myself. Now here I am, having to waste my time to for a large pile of trash that was put in the middle of the street. Instead of working your butt of by moving it out of the way, you choose to stand forward to decline and then ask if I wanted to taste your filth?!" Tawagoto scolds him roughly as he looks down on the shopkeeper in disgust. "Well....no....I mean...yes....I..I just wanted to make some money for my family!" the shopkeeper tries to explain in fear as he takes a few steps backwards.

"You family?! Now your insisting that we feel sympathy for you and your family? Trying to command me like that as if your were a Prince such as I! You know what you and your family are? A pack of roaches, and you know what I do to a pack of roaches that dare to stand in my way?...I stomp on them until they're nothing but dust!" right after his words are finished, he points to the shop, signaling his guards. All three of there horses then rush forward and begin trampling over the shop, including the food. The shopkeeper falls down in tears as he watches his hard work be smashed into nothing, "no...no....its all gone!"

Tawagoto and his guards continue forward with a small smirk on his face, "Well....I usually have my servants do the stomping for me."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru*

Ryu smirked when she punched him and used his change of body stance(Replacement).  In his place was a rock.

He was taking cover deeper in the cave.  _Remember my position... Can't get lost.._. He bolted out from behind the stone, and dashed toward Alice.  He knew he had to close the gap; he was a close-range fighter.  He blitzed forward and rolled to the left as he approached her and faced her.  He decided to use a little force to draw out the full extent of her power.

Ryumaru launched his foot out toward her side as he charged his chakra, making it spike and flare wildly.  _Gotta charge the Kuro Chakra Heki.  If she evades or blocks, I've got her!_


----------



## Sumon (Feb 28, 2010)

*Shinomori - Sunagakure*

Work time has ended as all prisoners were going back to the inside. Guards pushed them with such a force that most of them fell on the ground. Shinomori wasn?t an exception. He was pushed right in front of the metal prison doors. Because of his slightly-built body, he felt into the wall and then on the ground. Boy struck his head against the wall so hard. Boy tried to stand up as fast as he could because he was stopping the line. But handcuffs on his hands made it hard to do and he received two kicks from one guard to the ribs. Anger flew through his blood, but he couldn?t do anything. If not those god damned handcuffs he would has attacked the guard immediately. 

After other guard saw, that boy won?t stand up by himself, guard dragged 200meres boy to his cell. Guard even dragged the boy when they had to go upstairs. When Shinomori was already in the cell, he was given a dinner. But food was the same like in the morning. Boy somehow managed to eat them and restore a little bit of his energy. Every single muscle of his body was in pain and he was tired like a hell. So he lied on his bed and waited for the guards to check his cell.

It was 8 P.M. when all prisoners were checked by a few guards. Security was a lot weaker by that time because cells were locked and it was night, because many guards went to home to take a rest. Boy summoned his murloc, which took boy?s katana with him. Then Shinomori took his katana ant sent last bit of his chakra into the sword through chakra flow to cut off those annoying handcuffs. Now Shinomori felt a lot more freely. His murloc disappeared as the boy had hided his katana under a wrap and lied in the bed by himself too. Shinomori was waiting for a midnight. By that time he had to replenish enough chakra for his escape. Kid planned to observe first few days, but he couldn?t take to lead a dog?s life, so he decided to operate instantly.  

It was already the time for his escape. Boy cut into pieces cell bars and sneaked into the passage. Then he found one cell, in which was a lean guy. Boy cut that cell bars too and sneaked into it. Shinomori came near a lean man, which he saw earlier and started strangling him. He couldn?t defend, because he was asleep. Shinomori put dead body on his back and ran from the cell. He did killed one prisoner so his body could serve the boy as a shield on his back. One guard saw Shinomori and shouted ?Escaper, escaper!? Many others repeated the same pointless words. Two guards threw at the boy few kunais, but those weapons were deflected by the boy?s katana. Doors to the outside weren?t far, so boy reached them very fast. He cut out a hole in the doors and kicked it out as a huge fireball was flying towards the boy. The guard who used fire jutsu believed that he killed the boy within those flames, but when smoke disappeared, he saw nothing more but a lean man?s corpse and metal doors with a huge wall in it.

Now boy was outside the prison, but still in prison?s territory. In outdoors was very dark, so boy successfully sneaked near the wall and got over it easily. Boy ran a few kilometers and hided in a cave, so he could respire and not be found by guards.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 28, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta and Team Five​*Togatta watched as Amaryllis did some technique and arms grew out of her and hit Suimaru in the stomach

"What the fuck was that?" he thought

The broom he was pretending to use fell out of his hand and clattered to the floor. With that Suimaru held his stomach, Togatta looked on with curiosity. Suimaru had sweat rolling down his face but he seemed to be alright. The woman picked up the broom he was pretending to use only a few seconds earlier and handed it to Suimaru

"Put on some clothes" She said turning to Togatta
"Why the fuck are you talking to me?" Togatta shouted

She was gone though, he walked over to Suimaru who was sweeping up the mess.

"Oye Suimaru, lets get out of here and head over to the springs"
"Maybe the sensei will fight me if I don't do what she says" Togatta said with a smile
"_*Shut up and leave me alone*_" Suimaru said in a tense voice

Togatta didn't say a word he just attacked Suimaru with an axe kick who blocked the attack with the broom. The broom shattered sending pieces of wood flying onto Suimaru's face.

"Don't talk to me like that ever again" Togatta said in a dark voice

Suimaru was about to say something but Kosaka stuck her head into the room and they turned to look at her. She entered the room completely covered only by two towels with Lisa at her side

"*Why...isn't...this...place...clean?*"
"Cause we didn't fuckin clean it" Togatta said with a mischievous smile
"I have no more clothes to cut off"
"You gunna fight me now?"

*Country of wind somewhere in the desert with Team two
*
Karizou walked into the wind with his head down, it wasn't easy they were walking directly into the wind. They had been walking for a while now, he took a step and the rope pulled him back. He turned and he could make out a figure on the ground in the poor visibility. Suniko and Gi were already there helping the man to his feet.

"ARE YOU OK?" Karizou shouted
"_I'm fine, just a little tired_"
"_Can we stop and rest?_"
"NO" Karizou shouted above the wind
"THERE IS NO WHERE TO STOP NEAR HERE"
"STOPPING IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS STORM WOULD SAP OUR ENERGY"
"WE NEED TO KEEP MOVING"

With those last words Karizou turned and began to walk again

"I hope this man never forces people to come into the desert with these conditions again" Karizou said to himself

He was angry, this is precisely what he was trying to avoid. Becoming a simple desert guide. This was worse though, the Kinrasu could still refuse to carry people into the desert under these conditions. He didn't have that luxury though, he couldn't refuse a mission given to his team because he didn't like it. At least they didn't have to worry about bandits, not even desert bandits would come out in these conditions. They were almost to the next cavern where they would spend the night. Karizou stopped he made a few hand seals. The sand in front of him swirled and opened up exposing a hole. King jumped in first followed by Gi then the man they were escorting followed by Suniko then Karizou released the technique and jumped into the closing hole. 

This cavern was bigger than the previous one the wall was also taller and the roof was higher. He looked at the wall and frowned, he didn't remember this being so large. Getting to the top of that wall and ultimately the roof would be a bitch. Gi was also looking at the wall with a weird look

"*Take a little break, get something to eat then you begin your training*" King said

Karizou nodded and too off his robes, underneath his robes he wore an white vest tucked into a long tan pants. He used the matches he brought with him to start a fire, he'd brought food he didn't have to cook but he felt for something fulling. He threw some dried pieces of meat into a pot along with some spices. The smell of soup filled the cave, once it was done he took some out for himself and let the others serve themselves. He pulled a large chunk of bread from his bag and dipped it in the soup. He was finished quickly and walked over to face the wall.

"I'll get it tonight" he said to himself and took off running


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 28, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryu smirked when she punched him and used his change of body stance(Replacement).  In his place was a rock.
> 
> He was taking cover deeper in the cave.  _Remember my position... Can't get lost.._. He bolted out from behind the stone, and dashed toward Alice.  He knew he had to close the gap; he was a close-range fighter.  He blitzed forward and rolled to the left as he approached her and faced her.  He decided to use a little force to draw out the full extent of her power.
> 
> Ryumaru launched his foot out toward her side as he charged his chakra, making it spike and flare wildly.  _Gotta charge the Kuro Chakra Heki.  If she evades or blocks, I've got her!_



Alice was hit and the clone poofed. The real Alice walked down the stares not wearing a dress bit a leather suit with metal chains hanging fom it. She was clapping her hands and laughing. "Very good ryu" she uncliped one of the chanins and grinded it into a kuni. "Now for me to stop playing and get serious" she blitzed ryu and closelineing him. She cut a "AC" in to his left arm. "your marked, now you belong to me, ryu" she said laughing. The cat jumped on and landed on alices shoulder "good Cheshire" she said petting the cat.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru*



Vanthebaron said:


> Alice was hit and the clone poofed. The real Alice walked down the stares not wearing a dress bit a leather suit with metal chains hanging fom it. She was clapping her hands and laughing. "Very good ryu" she uncliped one of the chanins and grinded it into a kuni. "Now for me to stop playing and get serious" she blitzed ryu and closelineing him. She cut a "AC" in to his left arm. "your marked, now you belong to me, ryu" she said laughing. The cat jumped on and landed on alices shoulder "good Cheshire" she said petting the cat.



Ryu blitzed right back sliding onto his back as he approached her.  "Kuro Chakra Heki!" A burst of black lightning flew at Alice's chest.  He retrieved a kunai from his pouch.

As he prepared his attack the world fell away around him.  He was floating in blackness.  Demons flew in circles around him.  _Ryumaru...  Kuroroiyaru...  Use our power...  Let us take your body.  Oh, this is interesting.  You fight our power...  The power of your birth right.  You couldn't even handle our power..._

Ryu opened his eyes.  He was lying on the cavern floor.  His attack went off incorrectly due to the demon interference.  _I knew I would have trouble using it on a person... Dammit!_  He stood and looked up at Alice, holding his forehead.  He shook it off.  "Sorry about that.  Where were we?" He dashed in, grabbing a kunai from his pocket.  He ducked low as he got close to her and slashed RK in her leg before rolling away.  He chuckled.  "You belong to me as well. Alice-san."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 28, 2010)

*Wind Country in the desert with Suna Team 2​*
Karizou gathered himself and took off running, he put his left foot on the wall and it stuck. No surprise there though he could get half way up the wall easily, he usually had problems when he got near the top. His concentration usually waned and he got anxious and he put too much chakra disrupting the sand and throwing him to the ground. That didn't happen this time though, he just kept going and before he knew it he was standing upside down on the roof. He looked down with a smile on his face. He removed the chakra from his feet and fell to the ground flipping and landing on his feet with out too much difficulty.

Suniko ran over and hugged him tightly

"You got it!!!!"
"Yea thanks to you"

He glanced over at Gi who looked a bit sad, Karizou nodded to him and Suniko let him got.

"Come on Gi" Karizou said
"Lets work on it together"

He got up and joined the other two and Suniko began to explain what he needed to do. She tried to explain it in terms of power, he understood power well enough. After a lengthy question and answer session Gi decided he was ready to try again. He walked over to the wall and loosened himself up, Suniko told him not to try to run but to go slowly. He put one foot on the wall then another this was farther than he had gotten the entire first night. He got excited and the wall crumbled and he began to fall. Karizou made a some hand seals and sand rose out of the ground in the shape of a hand and caught him.

"Thanks" he said 

The sand dispersed and fell back into the ground as he got to his feet.

"No problem, falling isn't fun"
"I think we both did enough of that last night"

Gi laughed and prepared himself to try again they went at it for a while before King interrupted them. He appeared behind Karizou and Suniko 

"*I think that's enough for tonight*" he said with a smile
"*He's made very good progress*"
"*An important part of training is rest*" 

Gi sulked a bit but it was quickly gone from his face. Karizou walked over to his sleeping spot and performed a few hand seals the sand on the floor became soft and when he lay down he sunk a little bit.

"The desert will be back to normal in the morning" he said
"So it's gone from being a sandy hell during the day to a hot hell during the day."
"We'll try to wake early and get as much distance covered before mid day"

He didn't wait for a reply, he just turned over and drifted off to sleep. Gi on the other hand lay on the ground trying to figure out exactly how much chakra he needed to put into his feet then hold it for as long as he could. he eventually realized he was wasting his time since he couldn't accuately gauge exactly how much he needed.

"I'll get you tomorrow" he said pointing to the wall and closed his eyes


----------



## Rakiyo (Feb 28, 2010)

*Rasetsu Uchiha; Land of Technology; Lightning Country*

"Your lucky you survived" Rasetsu opened his eyes to find the leader of the organization standing at the doorway. The Uchiha's body was covered from head to toe in bandages, Medicines where being pumped through several tubes that left his body. The image was blurry, Rasetsu had lost alot of his vision over the year and could only see the silhoutte of the man recognizing his voice.

The light blaring behind the Leader Nicknamed god merely added to his larger then life persona. "It seems Susanoo's been killing you slowly" He said to the man who hunched forward. "So tell me, What will you do now?" The man asked once more, the large cloak waving in the wind as a gust of air broke through.

Lifting his head upwards the lightning clapped, His sharingan boiling to the surface swirling in that familar black pool of hatred forming the Magenkyo. "I will get those eyes. Her eyes will be mine" The leader merely smiled, Turning around heading outward but was stopped by the Uchiha's words. "Ascent" It had been the first time the mans real name had been said.

Turning around his Rinnegan could been seen as the lightning clapped again. A Silence hovered over the two as they exchanged glances. Heading on his way Ascent said "Recover soon, You and Envy are to capture the four tails" His footsteps could be heard echoing farther and farther away down the hallway as the Uchiha was left alone with his thoughts.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2010)

As the Chuunin Exams Start-

  Shou grins. ?I?ll just stay back when they call out.? Lex nods. ?That way, I can take the others.? Bonehead looks determined. ?By Surprise.? Koutetsu smirked. ?Just when they think it?s safe.? BAM! ?I?ll fuckin murder em.? Shou grins. ?Taking the key for myself.? Lex nods. ?Then, Going to the next level.? Bonehead awaits the words. ?Resulting in my victory.? Koutetsu let?s out a low chuckle. ?START THE EXAMS!!!? the voice shouts, Gennin charging forward in a massive free for all, The four boys staying behind.

?It seems.? Shou turns his head. ?That they.? Lex looks both ways. ?Had the same idea.? Bonehead doesn?t move an inch. ?As I did.? Koutetsu smirked. ?FREE FOR ALL FUCKERS!? Shou draws his katana and charges Lex. ?You?re too into this violence!? Koutetsu makes his move on bonehead. ?I won?t lose here!? Lex Draws a kunai. ?Puppet.? Bonehead unravels the mass of bandages on his back. *?LET?S ROCK!? *They all shout in a laugh.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 28, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Chunin Exams*

*BAM!!*

Hatsune rocked another genin, His face coming full force with her rubber fist. Lacing her hand around her Bicep she grinned as she knocked her tenth opponent out. "Don't get in my way!" She said with a rejuvenated attitude, She had been quite exhausted from the training with her father but it seemed to be paying off in the long run. *"GET HER!"*

Hoardes of genin from the Smoke Village headed towards Hatsune ready to clobber her with their own type of taijutsu. "BRING IT!" The fiesty blue hair girl said inviting the challenge as she drove her knuckles into the ground. Pumping down against her rubbery legs, She pushed her self upward causing steam to pour upward from her body.

*"ITS PROBABLY WEIRD LEAF SHIT DONT LET HER PSYCHE YOU OUT!" *One genin assures from the rear as they continue their charge. Pushing back her feet she went in for the attack "RUBBER RUBBER GATTLING!" Swarms of punches bellowed out finding their mark against the ninjas who ran towards the Blue Hair Gomu Girl.

The punches kept coming knocking people out left and right as punches connected with ferocious velocity. Debris fell in every direction, People climbing over bodies trying to stay afloat in the murky swamp. Suddendly the ground begins to shift, Slowly ascending upwards a Huge worm bursts upwards adding more chaos to the Mix.

"WHAT THE!? THATS A HUGE WORM!" Hatsune called out shocked as the body of the bastard kept pouring out from the ground, Grinding away at the rock surrounding its body. With her Gear Second form still activate Hatsune pressed forward rushing towards the Worm as she cocked back her fist. "WELL IM NOT GONNA LET YOU STAND IN MY WAY! RUBBER RUBBER PIS-"

*GULP!!*

Unable to finish her attack she was quickly eaten in one fell swoop by the giant bastard. Squirming around it tunneled back underground leaving with its prize. Trapped in its belly Hatsune tried to free herself from her organic prison. The muscle pulsing with each second as strange green ooze cascaded down the walls. "EWWW!'

The Worm pushed through, Easily plowing through the fucking ground with nothing standing in its way. "I NEED TO GET OUT OF HERE!" Hatsune thought, Burrowing her fist into its gut she entered Gear Second once more. "RUBBER RUBBER GATTLING!" The Gomu girl screamed as she pummeled the beasts with a hail of fists. 

Feeling the pain the beast squirmed somewhat but not enough to set her free. Dropping to the floor Hatsune feared she would be forever trapped in the Sandworms intestines. "Now how am I suppose to become a chunin" She thought bemoaning her fate. Suddendly a voice broke through the darkness, An old woman wearing a cats hat appeared behind Hatsune.

"If you want freedom from here Ill show you how, That is if your willing to pay" The woman said giving a huge grin showing off her amber colored teeth, Hatsune batted her eyes as she tried to figure out who the strange woman was.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Feb 28, 2010)

Suimaru was mad. His teamate seemed to like bitching alot apparently. Now his sensei and other team mate were here demanding they clean up. He wasn't even involved.
"I'm going to the hot springs" he replied. He needed to relax. This was too much stress in one day.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 28, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryu blitzed right back sliding onto his back as he approached her.  "Kuro Chakra Heki!" A burst of black lightning flew at Alice's chest.  He retrieved a kunai from his pouch.
> 
> As he prepared his attack the world fell away around him.  He was floating in blackness.  Demons flew in circles around him.  _Ryumaru...  Kuroroiyaru...  Use our power...  Let us take your body.  Oh, this is interesting.  You fight our power...  The power of your birth right.  You couldn't even handle our power..._
> 
> Ryu opened his eyes.  He was lying on the cavern floor.  His attack went off incorrectly due to the demon interference.  _I knew I would have trouble using it on a person... Dammit!_  He stood and looked up at Alice, holding his forehead.  He shook it off.  "Sorry about that.  Where were we?" He dashed in, grabbing a kunai from his pocket.  He ducked low as he got close to her and slashed RK in her leg before rolling away.  He chuckled.  "You belong to me as well. Alice-san."



"no formalities please they make you sound impersonal" she grinded the kuni into an iron ball and threw it at ryus head. It was a near miss but distracted ryu long enough for Alice to get behind him a put him in a armbar (like the armlock but at the elbow; the arm is grabbed, pulled behind your back, and bent with the elbow joint but over extended causing pain and if held lond enough this move can break the arm at the elbow joint). Cheshire pounded on ryu and dug she claws into ryus other arm (the one no in the lock) "she really must like you, ryu" Alice said with a grin


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryu had a pained look on his face.  "Strange way of showing it huh?  I guess I bit off a little more than I could chew.  Plus my kekkei genkai isn't working properly" He smiled at Chesire and then at Alice.  He struggled for a second before sighing.  "Heh heh... Wanna let me down now?  This arm lock kinda hurts." He tried pulling out and grimaced as the cat dug it's claws into his arm.

Ryu bit his tongue in an effort to keep from crying out in pain.  "Your cat is something, huh?  Claws of steel!"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryu had a pained look on his face.  "Strange way of showing it huh?  I guess I bit off a little more than I could chew.  Plus my kekkei genkai isn't working properly" He smiled at Chesire and then at Alice.  He struggled for a second before sighing.  "Heh heh... Wanna let me down now?  This arm lock kinda hurts." He tried pulling out and grimaced as the cat dug it's claws into his arm.
> 
> Ryu bit his tongue in an effort to keep from crying out in pain.  "Your cat is something, huh?  Claws of steel!"



Alice let ryu go and snaped, Cheshire let go instently. "Cheshire I a specail vat she's?" Alice paused trying to think of the right word to discribe a cat that was really a jabbawocky ( type it into wikipedia to see how it looks). "?she's just realy different" Alice concluded. Cheshire jumped up onto alices shoulder and started to purr.

Alice turned and started to leave "you coming we can't let these get infected can we Ryu?" Alice led him out of the cave and back to the main house where she called for the familys privet medical ninja. "these are going to scar you two, I know what you were doing Alice markig you team mate so you could idntify him if something should go wrong." Alice turned her head and blushed alittle, she didn't like people knowing she actually cared for people. "shut up and just heal us already" the medical ninja did her job and left.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryumaru smiled at Alice upon hearing the reason she scarred him.  "And here I thought you were just attacking me." He chuckled and absentmindedly ran his index and middle finger over the scar.  He chuckled a little more before laughing outright.  "It's been a while since I faced someone as strong as you.  Plus you're jutsu is..., well, powerful.  I'm going to have to train my ass off."  He looked at the scar.  "So, if I've analyzed this correctly, you can control not only metal, but the metal ore used to create it?  Do you carry any ore on your person in order to use your Kekkei Genkai in a place without the ore, like if we were to be fighting on water or in the desert?"


----------



## migukuni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Fox "Kitsune" Inuzuka, Chunin Exams*

*CHUNIN EXAMS, FOX​*
The aspiring chunin all stood around as the crowd erupted in a sea of cheers. The bright stadium lights pouring down on them casting shadows every which way as an eccentric announcer stood atop of a what appeared to be a statue of a dragon. It's texture somewhat eroded from the moisture in the air, The man plants his fine leather shoes into the ground while holding a mic close to his face.

*"ALRIGHT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN ITS THE TIME YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR. THE CHUNIN EXAMS!!"* He roared into the mic as the crowd responded with their own cheers. Fox looked around at the fidgeting people around her, some of them excited, other's scared while other's were outright biting their nails, she saw Prince in the other side of where she was, this type of exam was practically a breeze for her, with her superior tracking skills and sense's she can easily outmaneuver some of these people. 

"*THE FIRST LEVEL IS A VIRTUAL SWAMP HELL, YOU WILL NOT ONLY BE FIGHTING OPPOSING GENIN BUT GIANT ANIMALS THAT ROAM THESE PARTS" *Fox was thankful that she had already mastered her senses even in marshy parts such as swamps, that first mission with the monkey had really given her an edge against other people that relies on their senses.*"YOU MUST DEFEAT AN OPPOSING GENIN AND RETRIEVE THEIR KEY TO ASCEND UPWARDS TO THE SECOND LEVEL"*

*"THE SECOND LEVEL, A DENSE FOREST WILL BECOME THE BATTLEGROUND FOR THOSE WHO ASCEND UPWARDS. EXPLOSIVE LAND MINES AND TRAPS ARE EVERYWHERE SO BE CAREFUL, ONCE RETRIEVING ANOTHER KEY YOU ARE TO ASCEND UPWARDS TO THE FINAL LEVEL WHERE THE TOURNAMENT'S FINALE WILL BE HELD!"* Fox looked over at Ryoumo and noted that she seemed to be fidgeting and looking at Kayo with a glint of determination in her eyes, she never said it but she was a bit concerned for her teammate. "Hey, good luck Ryoumo." Fox said.

*"READY SET...GO!" *

The announcers words causing everyone to rush into the first area, Fox stayed behind and watched as everyone ran towards the area. Fox waited as almost everyone rushed into the area. Fox trained her smell to guess which ninja's would be easy to target and not only that she also used Kiba's dynamic marking on her target, making it easier for her to track them down without problem. 

Her target where those that doesn't smell like blood and those that doesn't smell like gun powder. When Fox found a lone target she quickly followed it's smell, it was best to choose a newbie target, at the very least her target won't die and if that newbie got in later into the tournament he would most likely die. Kiba was able to track seven genin's with his dynamic marking, a lot of target Fox can choose from.

Fox followed her target quickly and stealthily as only an Inuzuka can do, when she was near her target she activated her hit and run jutsu "Shikyaku no Jutsu" she activated as she quickly jumped towards the unsuspecting genin and knocked him out. "Sorry, but it would be better to knock out opponents than kill them." Fox said as she rummaged through the genin's pocket and got the key, she continued towards the next plate without much problem, dodging any ninja's that would get any close to her and especially those that smelled like blood and gun powder.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Prince Nara, Chunin Exams*

*CHUNIN EXAMS, PRINCE​*
The aspiring chunin all stood around as the crowd erupted in a sea of cheers. The bright stadium lights pouring down on them casting shadows every which way as an eccentric announcer stood atop of a what appeared to be a statue of a dragon. It's texture somewhat eroded from the moisture in the air, The man plants his fine leather shoes into the ground while holding a mic close to his face.

*"ALRIGHT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN ITS THE TIME YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR. THE CHUNIN EXAMS!!"* He roared into the mic as the crowd responded with their own cheers. Prince looked around looking for people that he knew among the dozens of ninja's that was all around. He glimpsed Harei a little bit far off from him and he also saw Fox in the other side of where Harei was, both of them were intently looking forward. Prince looked around him looking for an easy target, he used his empathic side to read small body movements from the two guys that was slightly in front of him, they were both fidgeting they were probably noobs.

"*THE FIRST LEVEL IS A VIRTUAL SWAMP HELL, YOU WILL NOT ONLY BE FIGHTING OPPOSING GENIN BUT GIANT ANIMALS THAT ROAM THESE PARTS. YOU MUST DEFEAT AN OPPOSING GENIN AND RETRIEVE THEIR KEY TO ASCEND UPWARDS TO THE SECOND LEVEL. THE SECOND LEVEL, A DENSE FOREST WILL BECOME THE BATTLEGROUND FOR THOSE WHO ASCEND UPWARDS. EXPLOSIVE LAND MINES AND TRAPS ARE EVERYWHERE SO BE CAREFUL, ONCE RETRIEVING ANOTHER KEY YOU ARE TO ASCEND UPWARDS TO THE FINAL LEVEL WHERE THE TOURNAMENT'S FINALE WILL BE HELD! READY SET...GO!" *

The announcers words causing everyone to rush into the first area, Prince easily kept up with more than half of the ninja's that ran towards the plate, he went down from the upper branches and moved from down below, it was easier for him to snatch people from above by moving below, he can easily use his kage mane to make them drop like flies, but he needed to conserve his chakra for the later matches. He laid out string traps a little farther away from the middle point. He had easily gotten one key from some genin's that was caught in his traps, he left them there hanging and probably after they got out of the traps they'd probably fight one another for a key. He smiled to himself as he quickly traversed 3/4th of the plate however a medium sized lizard monster came out from the marsh, fortunately he was able to jump back a few paces and wasn't eaten by the lizard monsters sharp serrated teeth "How Unlucky Can I be!" Prince said as he looked over at the lizard monster in front of him.



The monster ran towards Prince with its mouth gaping open, Prince jumped on its flat head and jumped again intent on escaping from the lizard and not waste energy in a useless fight, however the lizards tail barred his way out and he had no choice but to jump to the side to get out of the tail's direction. *"GRAWSSSS"* The lizard monster growled or ssss'd as Prince escaped from his lashing tail. It swiped again and Prince rolled out of its way and jumped back a few more paces, however the monster was quite fast and it easily covered the distance between the two of them.

Prince cursed as the lizard grazed him, the lizard slammed him into the ground, fortunately Prince was able to escape its grasp before he was squashed flat. "Endgame" Prince said as his shadow moved towards the lizard's feet and pulled it down, the lizard monster fell into its shell like back and was rolling around like a turtle, while the monster was like that Prince left it and continued towards his destination. "FUUUU~~~ Good thing I'm smart enough to fight a lizard and beat it, this is an exam, I don't need to kill it." Prince said to himself as he moved towards the next plate.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 1, 2010)

*Akihiko Sanada; Chunin Exams*

*CHUNIN EXAMS, AKIHIKO​*
*BANG! CRAAAACK! BANG!*

Akihiko jumped out of the way as the log fell down to where he was standing. He looked up at the two Kusa ninja's that had deemed him to be a target. The two were keeping their distance to him, Both were slower than him but one of them packs a wallop and if he gets hit in a vital area, the guy could possibly one shot him. He would have to use Razor's lightning strike armor to take down the guy. The brown haired guy got closer to him and engaged him in a taijutsu combat, Akihiko kept up with him easily but the guys punches and palm strikes where incredibly strong. 

*"Mizudeppou!"*

"Shit" Akihiko said as the guy with glasses jumped back having Akihiko in clear shot of the water pistol. "GAAAAAAH!" Akihiko cried out as the Water pistol hit him in the stomach, making him lose his balance, he was able to lessen the impact and he used his chiyoshu to mildly heal the small bruise that the pistol had hit him with. *"Seikuken"* The guy with glasses said as he was incredibly close to Akihiko. Akihiko knew that technique,he'd seen his father's summon do it a lot of times, he knew that the technique was incredibly defensive and can be use as an offensive in some special cases like now. Akihiko evaded the more brutal blows, knowing full well where the blows would come because of his familiarity with the technique. However he was still hit and he jumped back a few paces, this wouldn't do.

"Are you two done attacking me?" Akihiko said as he stood properly. "I'm Akihiko Sanada, the future Clan Leader of the Sanada's, the Pride of Iwagakure! And the guy who will beat the crap out of the two of you!"

The two ninja's looked at each other and gave each other a questioning look. The guy with glasses shrugged and said *"I'm Estonia and this guy is Lithuania, we aren't from any mighty clan or anything, it's unfortunate but, we can't lose here."*

Akihiko grinned and made hand seals "Not knowing about the abilities of the Sanada Clan will be your downfall! Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Razor!" Akihiko summoned as he slammed his palm down into the marsh floor. Razor came out towering over Akihiko by a few inches. "Now, It's my counter attack!" Akihiko said as Razor and Akihiko ran towards the two ninja's. Razor moved towards the guy with brown hair while Akihiko fought against the guy named Estonia. 

*"Sorry but this is the end!* Estonia said as he moved his leg to kick with all his strength *KORUI NUKI!*

"sorry but I was expecting that." Akihiko said as a thin layer of lightning armor covered his body. Akihiko jumped back nursing the part he was hit, even though the armor almost completely negated the damage it still stung a bit. He snatched the key that was in Estonia's neck while he was momentarily stunned. Akihiko jumped back a few paces just to make sure that Estonia was still unable to move. "Razor lets move it!

Akihiko looked back at the two nin's as he retreated "Sorry, but maybe we should continue this to the next plate" He said as he retreated, leaving the two genin's cursing.

-------------------

Tasuki smiled slightly as he saw his Akihiko-sama beating two ninja's at the same time, even though he was outnumbered. He felt a swell in his heart as he looked proudly. Tasuki looked over at the book that he was reading, thinking that maybe he should postpone reading it for now. The title of the new series book, that was said to change the ninja world just like how Icha Icha Paradise did. The title was:

Dark0 x Rakiyo Paradise​
Tasuki looked over at the two genin's that had fought Akihiko, both of them had easily defeated two genin's and had followed to the second level. Those two guys weren't push overs. It seems like his Akihiko-sama had to beat them to win.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru smiled at Alice upon hearing the reason she scarred him.  "And here I thought you were just attacking me." He chuckled and absentmindedly ran his index and middle finger over the scar.  He chuckled a little more before laughing outright.  "It's been a while since I faced someone as strong as you.  Plus you're jutsu is..., well, powerful.  I'm going to have to train my ass off."  He looked at the scar.  "So, if I've analyzed this correctly, you can control not only metal, but the metal ore used to create it?  Do you carry any ore on your person in order to use your Kekkei Genkai in a place without the ore, like if we were to be fighting on water or in the desert?"



"The desert is full of ore it's just looks like rock to you guys but it's mostly metals if some kind." Alice corrected "and yes I do what do you think all the chains are for, decoration?". Alice said thinking it was a witty responce. "I want to make the most powerful weapon in the world. My family was blacksmiths in the time before ninjas. They made great weapons. One of them made the sage of six paths weapons. My family has been influaneing the ninja world from day one. What about your family?" Alice asked.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 1, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusa / Light - Taki*

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

Izuna was smiling while sitting in the barn with his team. But suddenly his mood changed dramatically as he heard about an incoming chuunin exams. 

?You guys did an okay job but you still have a little left on the other side of these fences, BUT the village has said that you guys are eligible, and so we are going to the, chuunin exams.?

Izuna?s teammates didn?t hide feelings and were rejoicing at an incoming event. But Izuna didn?t rejoice. He was unhappy about it. Boy remembered one moment of his past again. Izuna left the barn silently with closed eyes and was unnoticed by his team. Kid went by the woods and raised his head to the sky while opening his eyes. Then boy doubled his fists out of the anger and started punching the tree with all of his powers while sorrows were slowly coming out of his eyes. ?Why? Why at the time like this?? He was questioning himself pathetically. Boy?s fists became bloody. Izuna didn?t want to go to the chuunin exams. He tried to avoid Konoha?s genins like a Devil. Boy didn?t want his mind to be occupied by the things which happened in the past. That?s why he didn?t go to the Chuunin exams.


*Light - Takigakure*

Boy fell on the ground as in front of his eyes appeared about twenty copies of the girl. Light?s eye started twitching as he was stammering. ?Too? dark? around? me? Must? make? it? more? colorful?? Boy knew that it was bunshins, which disappears when they contacts with someone. So Light ran straight forward to them as a small white cloud appeared. He stuck his tongue at the group of the girl?s copies once again and said with a lot of confidence ?Bueeeeaaa. This time you ain?t catching me!? Boy started rushing towards his home while still looking back if girl isn?t chasing him.

Kid reached his home successfully ?I bet my father talks with Brenda as usual? Light said to himself. And he wasn?t wrong, he found his dad sitting in his favorite chair. ?Dad, I?m at home!? Boy said as he had found a message on the table. Light opened it and found that his team will meet in 20minutes by a huge tree in Takigakure?s centre. Boy took a shower quickly, changed his dirty clothes and left his home while shouting ?I?m going to my team meeting!? Boy didn?t hide his enthusiasm and was looking forward to his team. Village center wasn?t far away, so boy reached his destination in 5 minutes. Kid looked around, but couldn?t find anything in that area. So Light jumped on the branch of a huge tree while trying to respire from his run.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

Atop a large tree, A ninja dressed in dark red opens up a pocket watch. "They're late." He looked down on the town and the beautiful water below. With a grunt he pulled out a book and opened up to a page containing a picture of one of his students, the next page had information about him that he'd taken from the academy. On the next four pages was the same, a picture of a student and then information. "Kenta Light, Age 14, considered best at speed, Had average marks as a student. Suffers from mood swings and is the son of the Village leader." He groaned, The ninja loved his village, but how the leader that's in charge now took over is beyond him. "We should impeach the bastard, he is not a ninja. Only a ninja should run this village." He sighed.

"Who are my other students." Flipping a page he noted a black haired female. "Student name, Evie Teriyo, Age 13, Best stat is chakra control, Suffers from mood swings like the previous, Likes to laugh, likes to piss people off, got into many fights in the academy." He shook his head. "I ask for ninja, they send me criminally insane children. I want true blue emotionless children who are capable of terrible evil nasty things and not enjoying it. Is that so hard to ask."

He flipped to his final student. "Student Name, Perona Horo, Age 14, Obsessed with Cute things, hates people who don't obey her. Got into trouble in the academy, Speaks with a stuffed bear.... Final assessment, The Village head hates me." He sighed and rubbed the back of his masked head. "I should just kill them all and say they died in battle. That would be the easiest way to get out of this situation without harming my reputation." 

It was then he noted two of his teams members, One was that Light kid and the other Perona. "I suppose i should introduce myself." He stood up and cracked his neck, then began to preform a few handsigns. "Kagebushin no jutsu!" In a cloud of smoke another him appeared. "I'll speak to one, you speak to the other." They both nodded, Then vanished in a flash to speak to their team, one landing in front of Perona and the other in front of Light.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Faye Valentine; Devil's Heart Bar; Sunagakure*

Sitting at the far corner at the end of Devil's Heart Bar, a place where the lonely and broken hearted came to wash their sorrows away with the aid of some hard liquor. The place fogged by smoke that bellowed from the tips of the lit cigars that hung inbetween laced fingers. Picking up a carton of smokes she clapped the bottom of it against the table bringing any stray ones up to the surface.

Flipping the lid with her index finger she looked the contents over, Twenty waiting cigarettes clumped together as she ran the tip of her thumb over them finally picking the last one on the far left. Lifting it up she brought it to her lips lacing it around as she searched her pockets for a light, A bright orange flame brought her search to an end as a man stood standing in front of her, Zippo in hand.

"Thank you" Faye said shooting him a smile. "*No problem you deserve one last smoke" *He said calmly, The word Last causing faye to raise an eye brow. Digging into his suit he pulled out a Kunai ready to behead the woman only to have it blocked by a pocket knife. The two struggled to gain the upperhand as everyone in the bar turned causually towards the situation.

"A Bounty hunter huh?" Faye said nonchanlantly still bearing her smile.* "Your heads worth more then a million in the black market, How could I not resist" *The bounty hunter said sharing the same smirk enjoying the thrill that comes with being a bounty hunter. "You know I once had a dream I was a bounty hunter" Faye said carrying on the conversation.

*"We all have dreams"* His statement quickly retorted "It was a nightmare" With that she parried his kunai taking a swipe at his face. Pushing down his heel he kicked the table upwards. Twirling around Faye pushed against the table landing against the chair she had been sitting out. Placing her heel against the top part of the chair that was used to support ones back she clung the back of her ankle into the opening it flinging it towards the man.

Ducking he avoided the flying piece of wood that would've easily rearranged his face. Twirling the kunai in his hand he laced his fingers around the bright red hilt of the Kunai running forth. *"It's too bad, If you weren't a criminal I'd make you my wife" *The man said finally sinking the kunai into Faye's heart as she was pressed against the wall. Blood spewed from her wound as she seemed to die right before him.

*"Oh well, I'd probably just regret it later on anyway*" He said telling the girl. "As If I'd date someone as slow as you" The man's eye brows raised as right before him she came undone in a pile of cigarettes. *"NO WAY! A?!"* Before he could finish he felt a prescence behind him. "Thats right, A Cigarette clone" Faye's voice creeped into his ears sending a chill up his spine.

*"WHY YOU FUCKING BI-!"* His words caught in his mouth as Faye's bladed heel sliced at the mans throat causing blood to cascade forward. Frantically clucthing his neck he felt the oxygen and life leave his body as he crashed unto the floor. The men all laughed, Little did the bounty hunter know they were under Faye's command. Should he had won he would've been killed on the spot.

Taking a seat at a nearby table Faye took out another cigarette. Realizing she still didn't have a light she dug into the dead man's pocket taking out the same Zippo that had litted her last smoke. "Hope you don't mine me borrowing this love" She taunted taking her seat back as she waited for someone to take up her request.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2010)

*In the Mist...*
Misuto sits casually on the grass that overlooks the Great Mist Lake, conversing with his girlfriend Tina. The fact that said girlfriend is a six foot long meat cleaver sword, doesn't bother him in the least. Love is all about whats on the inside afterall, or so he's heard, but you won't ever see him with a frumpy fat chick regardless of how sterling her personality is, either. 

"Tina I'm an unappreciated genius," he tells her as he looks out over the thin mist that floats along the lake's surface. Deep at the bottom of this lake lays the real Tina, he just might go and visit her later. 

Suddenly a wraith like figure appears behind him, as silent as a ghost, no a ghost has nothing on this lady. "Why are you not at the Chuunin exams oh foul spawn of mine?!" Niri Hoshigake, his mother, hisses at him like a snake. Her dark blue hangs in ragged tendrils over her pale face, making her look like some kind of ghoulish figure. 

Misuto shrugs, "When ya killed one Genin ya killed 'em all! I got nothin' to gain from wiping out some little turds!" 

His mother's blood red eyes glares at him from beneath the veil of straggly hair over her face. Suddenly she grabs him by the throat and pins him to the ground, "Have you forgotten out plans you welp? You cannot remain a Genin, you must advance and gain Arlong's trust!" 

"Fuck Uncle Arlong!" Misuto snarls at her, "And fuck the plans! I got my own plans...and don't you worry Ma...all you motherfuckers will be feelin' the pain when I'm done!" He sneers at her, revealing his pointy rows of gleaming Sharks teeth.  

After a moments hesitation his mother releases her vise like grip from around his neck, "I will cut your throat myself if you fail!" 

"I love you too Ma!" he responds, flipping her the bird.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> "The desert is full of ore it's just looks like rock to you guys but it's mostly metals if some kind." Alice corrected "and yes I do what do you think all the chains are for, decoration?". Alice said thinking it was a witty responce. "I want to make the most powerful weapon in the world. My family was blacksmiths in the time before ninjas. They made great weapons. One of them made the sage of six paths weapons. My family has been influaneing the ninja world from day one. What about your family?" Alice asked.



Ryumaru scratched the back of his head.  "My clan?  Well, we were started when a psychopathic son of a bitch decided to seal the souls of those he killed in his eyes.  He was so evil and cruel the souls turned to demons.  And when I get strong enough, I can summon those demons." He looked over at her.  "Yep.  A family of psycho demon people.  Not exactly a heart warming story, but that's just who we are."

He hopped out of his seat and cracked his back and neck.  He bowed politely in thanks to the medic and Alice.  "So that's something, huh?  Making the weapons for Rikudou Sennin.  That's really impressive!"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 1, 2010)

*Takigakure
*

*With Junsui*

Junsui stirred in his bed to the sound of water falling in Takigakure it was something one heard every hour of every day once they were inside the tree. Jun lived by himself since he entered the academy four years earlier. Living by himself made his life easier funny enough. Junsui didn't talk, it wasn't that he was unable to talk, he just didn't talk. He thought that too much talk complicates everything so make his life less complicated he just wouldn't talk to anyone. He communicated what he needed to with hand gestures or with a pen and a note pad he carried around with him. With these methods he would communicate more efficiently than talking.

He swung his foot off his bed and sauntered over to the wall and lit a lantern. He brushed his teeth and did his morning work out it didn't take long. His work outs were usually quick since he used heavy weights and less reps. He took a quick shower and shaved his head. He liked to maintain his bald head, he gave himself a quick smile in the mirror flashing his white teeth. He grabbed his harness and put it on and he was out the door.

*With Rinko*

"RIN RIN!!!!!"
"It's already 7 o'clock"

Rinko turned in her bed and stuck her head under her pillow to drown her mothers screams. The door to her room burst open and her mother stood at the door.

"Rinko it's time to get up you'll be late meeting your team"
"SHITT!!!!"

She screamed and jumped out of her bed and ran into the bathroom

"Why didn't you wake me up?"
"I did" he mother said shaking her head

She was out the bathroom quickly drying her hair, she grabbed a drink her mother was holding and ran out the door. 

"Dammit i'm going to be late" she said running through the buildings.

The meeting place for the team was outside the great tree. She drank the energy supplement and threw the can and increased her speed so that she was outside the great tree out in the open. There was a small tree with a large person leaning on it. She skid to a stop next to him breathing hard, she put up her hand to signifiy she was just catching her breath.

"Hi there, my name is Horo Rinko"
"You can call me Rinko or Rin"

Junsui nodded and took her hand and shook it, he handed her a small piece of paper with a few short sentences on it. 

"My name is Tousaku Junsui" she said reading the lines off
"I can't speak but it's nice to meet you too"

He smiled at her and she returned the smile

"So have you been waiting long?"

Junsui shook his head, she looked at him and smiled 

"This is going to be slightly annoying" she thought

He wrote something on his note pad and handed it to her

"I'm sorry if I'm annoying you" she read out
"It's fine" she said softly
"We're team mates now, we'll figure a way to work with it" she said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2010)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow sits with her legs dangling over a high cliff side that overlooks the village of hidden stone, thousands of feet below. High places have always put her at ease, and make her feel like she can think clearly without any troubles of the mundane world beneath her. 

She notices a Hawk in the sky circling over her, almost out of visible range. She cups her hands over her mouth to increase the volume of her words, "I CAN SEE YOU MASTER HATORI!!!" she hollers at the Hawk. Slowly but surely the Hawk spirals down towards the ground with elegant precision and lands beside her. The Hawk suddenly explodes in a puff of dark gray smoke, and a tall gray bearded man in steel gray Samurai's robes, and an oversized straw hat, appears in its place. 

"Ah you recognized me eh?"  Hatori, the Hawk Sage of Iwagakure, tell her with a smirk. 

*Ask that old fool why they didn't let you enter the Chuunin exams! *the Gobi tell Sparrow inwardly. Her voice reverberating though her mind. 

Sparrow would also like to know why but doesn't really want to press it. "Good day for training!" she remarks cheerfully. 

"You are wondering why you weren't sent to represent us in the Chuunin exams?" he tells her, peering at her with his gray hawk like eyes. 

Sparrow is momentarily surprised by his perceptiveness, but then again he's always seemed to be in tune with others thoughts. "Uh well yeah...I was wondering about that...I kind of thought I was ready you know,"  Sparrow tells him, and she really does think she's ready. 

Hatori sighs and pats her on the head, "I'm sorry. Ulik wanted to send you, he was emphatic that you go in fact...but I did not agree, and I persuaded him to keep you behind."  He looks at Sparrow apologetically, "I hope you understand...I did it for your own good. There will always be other exams." 

*The nerve of him. We would have destroyed the competition!!* the Gobi roars proudly within Sparrow's mind. 

"No it's alright I understand," she tells him sincerely. All that matters now is that she continues to grow stronger and prove herself. "So what are you going to teach me today."

"That's the spirit!" he exclaims. "Today I am going to teach you a jutsu that can unlock hidden pathways of power for you. It originated in Konoha, but we have adapted it for our own uses." 

"Have you ever heard of the Rasengan?"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru scratched the back of his head.  "My clan?  Well, we were started when a psychopathic son of a bitch decided to seal the souls of those he killed in his eyes.  He was so evil and cruel the souls turned to demons.  And when I get strong enough, I can summon those demons." He looked over at her.  "Yep.  A family of psycho demon people.  Not exactly a heart warming story, but that's just who we are."
> 
> He hopped out of his seat and cracked his back and neck.  He bowed politely in thanks to the medic and Alice.  "So that's something, huh?  Making the weapons for Rikudou Sennin.  That's really impressive!"



alice jumped down off the table. "do we have anyone else? I mean we need 3 people and one jonin for a offical team don't we?" alice asked not wanted this to be some halfassed thing. she took off a medium chain and molded it into a crow. "its a seal. crows take the souls of the dead into the afterlife maybe it will help you supress the souls." alice said. she took out a ball of iron and made it weave throught the gaps between her fingures as ryu tried it on. "does it work? she asked wanting to know it just the imagry of a crow would do anything.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 1, 2010)

*Takigakure*

*Takigakure Team 2*

"We're team mates now, we'll figure a way to work with it" she said with a smile. They were suddenly interrupted when a figure appeared next to them so quickly that the ground appeared to be on fire where he had appeared. Kurai turned to face his new team mates and moved his hair from his face as it billowed in the wind. "The dark angel" Rinko whispered to herself as she resisted the urge to swoon. Rinko and Junsui's eyes met Kurai's and both were immediately taken back.

Kurai's eyes were deep blood red and his pupils had been enlarged and took the shape of golden crosses. Kurai closed his eyes and when he slowly opened them they had returned to their normal emerald green color. Kurai looked from Junsui to Rinko surveying them both carefully. "Togichi Kurai" Kurai said introducing himself formally, "you must be Horo Rinko and Tonsaku Junshui, you may not address me in a familiar manner."

*Togichi "The Dark Angel" Kurai
Takigakure Gennin
Team 2*​
"Hi there, my name is Horo Rinko, you can call me Rinko or Rin" Rin said extending her hand towards Kurai. Kurai ignored Rin's hand and instead pulled a cigarette from his jacket pocket. "I understand you rarely speak" Kurai said to Junshui without looking at him. Junshui nodded in response and Kurai nodded his head thoughtfully. "He is as cold as the rumors have said" Rin said looking at Kurai. "Good you are all here" a voice said slightly before the person it belonged to appeared. Hitogoroshi Kuroshi, I will be your jounin sensei." 

*Hitogoroshi Kuroshi
Takigakure Jounin
Team 2*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryu smiled.  "A little bit.  I can still hear them in my head but only when I think about them.  Thanks, Alice." He summoned his black chakra.  Before opening his eyes.  "It works well.  And, actually we only need a sensei, but if you want another member, we can find one." He cracked his knuckles.  "So, Alice.  Do you mind telling me more about your clans abilities?" 

Ryumaru looked out the window at the dancing clouds.  He saw his mother, his baby sister, his cousins, aunts and uncles.  Finally he saw his father.  He sank into memory, remembering his father.  The great shinobi.  The wonderful father.  The loving husband.

The drunk.

He looked back at Alice.  "I find your bloodline jutsu very interesting.  It's pretty cool actually."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, CE*

The arena was huge, wherever Bagu looked there were people cheering and screaming. "So... huge..." Bagu gasped, letting her vision glide over the full crowd. The other side of the arena wasn't even visible, but the wall of sound showed her without doubt that that side of the arena was similarly filled with watching people. She looked at the other competitors. There were none she knew, only the strange Senju kid was kind of close to her, for the rest there were only ninja from other villages. They were all so big. Bagu thought most of them were at least two years her senior. Bagu felt incredibly small with all these people around. "How am I ever gonna get trough this?" The starting signal sounded. Everyone was gone in a flash. Bagu stood a bit reluctantly, then also jumped into the 'swamp of death'. The moment she entered it, she almost choked on the vile vapor rising from the swamp, bulling a way into her lungs and driving all of the clear air out of it. She fell down to her knees, gasping. She wondered how the hell she'd ever get trough this. She brought herself to her feet and forced herself to breathe in and out slowly and deliberately. 

"I can do this. I CAN do this. I CAN DO THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS!" Bagu yelled out with all her strength. She actually felt a lot better now. She was once more determined, she wanted to go on again. She... she... she had just screamed out in a swamp fulled of enemies and huge creatures. Something returned her call. A deep throaty growl rumbled trough the vegetation. "Oh fuck" A great head blasted trough the most nearby fern, and Bagu was faced with some crazy creature.



The shiny purple tongue whipped back and forth in tantalizing motions while the red tentacles on it's head snapped and stiffened. For some reason Bagunotoko didn't feel quite good facing this creature. Another great roar came from the beast as it sprang. It was fifteen meters away from Bagu, and it just... SPRANG. The huge wings developed a gust of wind that nearly knocked her of her feet, and only this made her realize again in what a bad position she was. With a yelp, she jumped backwards, getting just out of range from the incredible caterpillar/bat combination. The tongue shot out, hitting Bagu straight in the face. The force was incredible as Bagu's neck shot back painfully and she was smashed into the ground a few meters further. The beast once again sank trough his hind legs, and Bagu knew that it would jump. Despair flooded over her as the beast quickly trampled the ground, launching up into the air. The beast smashed into Bagunotoko, tearing apart into... bugs?

The real Bagunotoko sighed in relief, safely tucked away under the ground. Had it not been for her bug clone, she'd have died for sure. She heard the beast going berserk at having no prey above her, trampling the ground with a savage fury and tearing into it. Bagu smiled as she dotoned upwards, below the creature. It got something coming. She formed handseals for another jutsu she'd learned just for the Chuunin Exams. Her face was now a demonic visage, laughing at the pitiful creature above her as she put her hand on the upper side of her tunnel. "Doton Kekai ? Dorou Doumu"


----------



## Sumon (Mar 1, 2010)

*Punk - Kiri*

Punk opened a ramen box and started eating his ramen. It was so delicious for the boy. Boy didn’t even notice how fast he ate everything. He stuck his tongue out and licked his lips. Punk patted to his stomach and threw empty ramen box to the corner of his room where all of his trashes were. He was lazy enough not to have recycling bin. Also boy didn’t care about smell coming out of that corner. “Oh yeah, I had to leave my house one hour ago if I wanted not late to my team meeting. Oh well, what’s done is done.” Punk said to himself ironically. He was pretending to forget his team meeting. He wanted to be late specially. 

Punk locked his flat doors and spitted on the neighbor’s ones. Since he lived in the second floor, he had to go downstairs and upstairs everyday. So he did that as loud as possible to tease his neighbors. Today wasn’t an exception. He was jumping from every stair with all of his weight until he saw his neighbor’s daughter, who was 10 years old. She scared a little as she was going across the boy. Punk wanted to do a trick on her, so he put his hands on girl’s hair and started to tousle them. Punk started laughing at the girl, who was running upstairs scared. No-one liked Punk from his house, because of his ego and actions.

Punk went to the shop to buy something to refresh. He was thirsty too. Boy ordered one strawberry yoghurt and put the money on the table. Seller took the money and putted them to the box, in which he had kept his money. Then he turned around and was taking yoghurt for the boy. While seller was turned around the back to the boy, Punk stole all the money which he had paid for his yoghurt. So that meant he got his yoghurt for free. 

Boy left the shop and was heading towards the meeting palace while supping his yoghurt threw a straw. He did that as loud as possible just for the same reason like always, just to tease some people. Everyone looked at Punk with anger in their eyes. After 5 minutes of walking boy threw the yoghurt to the bushes and entered the hot springs, in which his team had to meet. Punk saw one boy with a scar on his face, one blonde and one naked chick, covered with towels. “Yo, I’m your new teammate. I know that I’m late a little and I’m absolutely not sorry for that.” Punk said as he spitted to the ground in front of his new team.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2010)

?You look familiar.? Shou comments as he and Lex slowly circle around each other. ?Don?t try and confuse me.? Lex needed to keep his determination strong. ?Blue hair.? Shou made a comparison between the two, putting them side by side and mentally labeling similar traits. ?Same colored eyes.? Another label. ?Same taste in clothing patterns.? He rubbed his chin. ?OI! What?s your name!? Shou shouts. ?Lex!? The mist shinobi sighed and facepalmed. ?YOURE FAMILY NAME! FAMILY NAME!? He screams. ?Kosaname, why does it matter to you?? 

  Shou?s heart skipped a beat and he dropped his blade. ?Lex? Kosaname?.? He mumbled. ?Yes, what of it?? Lex gulped, the other boys reaction was not what he expected from just hearing a name. ?You.. you?re? you?re 13? right?? Shou asked. ?So? Anyone could have guessed that.? Lex raised a brow. ?Why would he even care?? Shou smirked. ?It?s me! It?s me lex! Shou!? He laughed. ?It?s me! Shou! Don?t you remember!? Sure it?s been a few years! But come on! I look pretty much the same don?t it!?? 

  Lex gulped. ?Who the hell are you?? He backed away. ?SHOU! SHOU KOSANAME! DON?T YOU REMEMBER ME!?? He growled. ?Don?t screw with me!? Shou grit his teeth. ?You bastard? playing such a sick joke on your brother?? Shou grunted. ?You?re just trying to gain my trust to get my key.? Lex threw his Kunai at Shou, the mist shinobi just grabbed the kunai and grit his teeth. ?IS THIS HOW YOU TREAT YOUR LONG LOSSED BROTHER!?? Shou shouts.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryu smiled.  "A little bit.  I can still hear them in my head but only when I think about them.  Thanks, Alice." He summoned his black chakra.  Before opening his eyes.  "It works well.  And, actually we only need a sensei, but if you want another member, we can find one." He cracked his knuckles.  "So, Alice.  Do you mind telling me more about your clans abilities?"
> 
> Ryumaru looked out the window at the dancing clouds.  He saw his mother, his baby sister, his cousins, aunts and uncles.  Finally he saw his father.  He sank into memory, remembering his father.  The great shinobi.  The wonderful father.  The loving husband.
> 
> ...



alice noded "Sure. May familys been involed in every scrmish in one way or another. Are job was to make weapons for ninja to kill eachother with. We are one step away from being warmongers. One of my ancestors made 5 swords..." she pointed to a glass case behind her "...those swords were given to the 5 kages as weapons to use in one of the wars. You can see the blood stains on them. Eventrualy the grind was developed in our family and hello mass production. "don't worry uses as many as you want you never run out just keep killing" what a load of bullshit. That was what my great-grandfather thought. He was fucking psycho. "Let them eat war" was his motto." alice said droppingher head


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryumaru placed his hand on her back.  "Hey, I'm sorry.  I probably shouldn't have asked.  Listen it doesn't matter what purposes your clan was formed to meet.  Demons or Warmongers, it doesn't matter.  All that matters is how you decide to use your power.  To better the world of ninjas or tear it asunder.  Every clan has a history they aren't proud of.  You war loving clan, my demonic clan, even the noble Uchiha's history is bathed in blood from Madara in the beginning.  Just trust yourself, even when no one else does."

He gave her a warm smile.  "Your family may have created your body, but not your spirit."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kiti-Hot Springs*

After a few minutes of alone time in the hot springs Suimaru came out dressed. A boy came and said he was their team mate. Where did he get the nerve to spit at them? Suimaru spat at Punks shoes.

"Ooo" Ameryllis said from a tree behind them. She forgot she was supposed to be quiet.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru placed his hand on her back.  "Hey, I'm sorry.  I probably shouldn't have asked.  Listen it doesn't matter what purposes your clan was formed to meet.  Demons or Warmongers, it doesn't matter.  All that matters is how you decide to use your power.  To better the world of ninjas or tear it asunder.  Every clan has a history they aren't proud of.  You war loving clan, my demonic clan, even the noble Uchiha's history is bathed in blood from Madara in the beginning.  Just trust yourself, even when no one else does."
> 
> He gave her a warm smile.  "Your family may have created your body, but not your spirit."



"It's ok, ryu" Alice replyed "I'm thinking about bringing one along with me on my first mission. You want one ryu?" alice asked. She walked over to the case and picked up one with a gray hilt "this one is lightening?"page points to the one with the red hilt "?that's fire?" to the one with the white hilt "?that's wind?" to the one with the brown hilt "?that's earth?" points to the one with the dark blue hilt "?and that's water." she said so ryu would know what sword he's picking.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryu gazed at the swords and smiled.  "Tell you what.  Hang on to that wind sword Alice.  Because when I become Kazekage, you can give that one to me." He smiled.  "Now then, how about we train some more?  Taijutsu only." He retrieved cloth from his pouch and wrapped it around his fists before cracking his neck to both sides.

"I wanna see just how good you are in hand to hand combat.  And then after... Maybe a race through Suna?  I'm itching for a rematch!" He smirked at Alice, his coal black eyes twinkling slightly.  He stretched and held out his hand, bowing.  "After you, Lady Chain." He said with a chuckle.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 1, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta and Team 5v2.0
*
Togatta looked at the new arrival through slanted eyes, he'd spent some time with Suimaru and the sensei already but this new arrival wad off. He stood looking at him trying to size him up, he did this to everyone he met. Everything came down to who would win in a fight for Togatta in his little mental world. Punk walked up slurping his yogurt loudly 

"Yo, I?m your new teammate. I know that I?m late a little and I?m absolutely not sorry for that." Punk said 

He spat at the feet of Togatta and the others and a broad smile spread across his face, Suimaru spat back at his feet but Togatta was already moving. 

"OH HELL FUCKIN NO!!!!" Togatta shouted

He threw a punch which Punk just barely dodged followed by a kick that just missed it's target

"It's one thing you keep us waiting, it's another you aren't sorry"
"I will not be blatantly disrespected like that though" Togatta said hotly

He assumed his stance, he decided to stop playing around with this Punk. He was ready to seriously hurt him.

*Takigakure: Team 2*

Junsui and Rinko stood around and Rinko talked for a bit while they waited for their last team mate. It wasn't long before Kurai showed up and introduced himself. Junsui thought he was a bit much but this person was a part of his  team from now on. Rinko introduced herself and then before she could introduce Junsui Kurai said something to Junsui

"I understand you rarely speak"

Junsui nodded at first but decided that he should talk not talking made his life easy at the academy but in a situation such as this it would serve to complicate things instead of simplify them.

"I speak when it's necessary" Junsui said in a low voice

Rinko looked at him with a slight look of shock

"I'm sorry Rinko-chan" Junsui said with a small frown
"That's the first time I have spoken in seven years"

There was a slight noise and a woman appeared behind them, she had long hair that was out and fell dowm her back. She wore all black and her mouth was covered by a mask. Her eyes were completely black and she looked at the three with determination.

"Good you are all here" 
"Hitogoroshi Kuroshi, I will be your jounin sensei." 

The three gennin studied the woman, it was clear she had the Jiongu by the stitches on her hands that the could see. She was obviously not your average ninja either.

"Don't smoke that around me" she said snatching the lit cigarette from Kurai and destroying it
"I don't like smoke on or around me

Kurai glared at Hitogoroshi

"Don't glare at me like that, I've killed people for less" Hito said
"So I'm your sensei, you can call me Hito-san"
"I gave up something I love on the orders of the village elders to train you so i'm going to do it properly."
"First thing first lets find out if any of you need to be replaced"

 Junsui raised his eyebrows

"Replaced?" Rinko asked tentatively
"Yes replaced, I won't be wasting time on people with no talent"
"I'm not the kind of person to mix words and mess around"
"If you have nothing for me to build on you will be replaced with someone that does"

Rinko exchanged a look with Junsui, she was a little scared she'd just become a ninja and this woman was talking about taking her off her team. She wouldn't allow that to happen though. Junsui looked at Hitogoroshi and was trying to figure out if the woman was serious, she probably was. 

"I won't allow this team to be split up" he thought
"I won't drag them down"

Hito clapped her hands together

"The first test, see if you can keep up" Hitogoroshi said and moved off at top speed

The three gennin moved immediately following behind her through an open field. Junsui was the fastest of the bunch but he decided he'd stay close to Rinko in case she needed assistance. He could run like this for hours but he knew she couldn't just from looking at her physique. They ran like that for about twenty minutes until Hitogoroshi suddenly stopped. They were standing in front a large wooded area with a clearly defined line of trees. The Black Forest. This forest was dangerous to say the least along with being very dark in there because of the canopy even durning the day there were a lot of dangerous creatures that lurked in it's darkness. 

"This is where we'll do the second part of our test"

The three exchanged looks

"I'll give you 20 mins to get lost in the forest, if I find you I kill you" 
"It's as easy as that"
"I know earlier you were wondering how you'd be replaced"
"If you died in training you'd have to be replaced"

Junsui and Rinko exchanged looks again, Rinko looked over to Karui and he seemed cool calm and collected. None of this phased him

"You move now.
"You have to survive for 10 minutes after I've started hunting you"
"You can't leave the borders of the Black forest"
"Go!"

With that the three gennin sprinted off into the forest


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 2, 2010)

*Seven; Steel Earth Prison; Iwagakure*

Code brought down his sword ready to lop Taron's head off, The world would be a better place without one more criminal around. The blade hunged over Taron's neck just as it was about to bring an end to it all. His arm had been laced with threads. *"Seven"* Code said from his muzzeled mask, Turning around he forgot about the bleeding leaf ninja.

"You know your turning into more trouble then your worth" Seven said to Taron as the boy clutched on to his wounded body. Smiling the threads that pulled against his mouth showed off his digusting smile. *"Seven. Your a criminal who should've been executed a long time ago" *Code said staring through his mask, The pitch black tint of his mask made it impossible to see his eyes.

*"I'll amend the mistake of your birth"* The threads were sliced away as a hidden blade arose from his armor. Rushing forth he leaped into the air ready to hack his head off. Slicing deep into his shoulder the boy gritted his teeth in pain, His feet sliding backwards as code cocked back laying a heavy punch to his abdomen. Seven's eyes whitened over as blood shot from his mouth sending him flying back.

Backpeddaling the boy jumped backwards as Code quickly weaved handsigns. *"WIND RELEASE: VACUUM GREAT SPHERE!"* A Blast of air rushed forth crashing into Seven sending him straight into the nearby wall. The blow nearly punching completly through it. Sliding downwards Seven felt as he if had been hit with a truck.

His body ached all over, The fuuton's concussive pressure making every thread in his body hurt. "Masked asshole" Seven barely got out as blood continuing to pour from his mouth. With a sudden burst of speed Code appeared in front of seven sinking his blade into his heart. *"This is the end" *Code said as Seven seemed to slip into unconsciouness.

*"Now for the leaf ninja"* Code thought as he pulled back his blade only to find resistance. *"What the!"* Seven's threads had laced themselves around the steel and began to crep upwards wrapping themselves around his arms. *"You son of a bitch!"* Code cursed out trying to free his grip, Threads rose from the ground as they laced around his feet.

Seven rose his head up, His eyes painted with a maniacal look. That eerie jack o latern smile of his as wide as ever. *"But when did you!?*" Code asked as the threads began to pierce into his body. "The moment I hit this wall I've been feeding my threads into the structure. Zehehehe" Seven said snickering, Code's body began to feel numb as the threads worked their way around his organs.

*"YOU BASTARD!"* Code screamed falling to his knees, His grip still firmly held on the blade. Grabbing his wrist Seven leaned in closer. "You broke one of my hearts, So I'll be taking yours as payment" The boy cocked back his free arm *"WHAT!"* Code screamed out as the arm rushed towards his chest.

*BAM!!!*

Breaking through the armor he held Code's heart in his hands. The threads had webbed themselves around it as it began to feed it into his arms. "Zehehehehe. Come on Don't look so glum. SHOW ME A SMILE!" Seven screamed to the lifeless body as code's heart slipped deeper and deeper into his own. *"ZEHEHEHEEHZEHAHAHAHAHAHA!" *Seven laughed a mad mans laugh as the Iwagakure guard crashed to the floor.

The threads began to recede back into his own body as a new heart was added to his collection. Seven looked at Taron who still laid on the floor injured with a wide grin smirk. Several minutes passed. Taron sat inside a small boat with the wound closed up by Seven's threads. Having passed the other guards they sailed out out of the canal and out of steel earth.

Minnaro was sure to chase them but thats where the fun lies, Or thats how Seven saw it. "So where we headed next, Boss?" Seven said with his sarcastic tone.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 2, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Haiou Ramsaro; Training Grounds
> 
> Haiou couldn't believe what he just did right now. He actually managed to snatch off Jade's glasses and end the training. "I.....I did it....Hey, Ojin I did it!" Haiou yelled as he turned his attention towards Ojin who looked like he could care less.
> 
> ...


*

Jade held up her hand in protest as Haiou tried to return her glasses. "No, I don't need them." Reaching into her back pocket Jade pulled out an identical pair of glasses and placed on her face. At the same time the glasses in Haiou's hand disappeared in a puff of smoke. "I'm glad that's finally over with aren't you three?" The sage simply waved her hand for them to follow her back to the village. With Akemi at the chunin exams it wouldn't be long before a certain pain in the ass showed up.

As if on cue a very young looking dark skinned man with red hair suddenly appeared in front of Jade on one knee. "Jade -sama, this is for you!" He handed her a red note before vanshing the same way he came. Jade already knew what the note was stuffing it into her pocket and turned to face the three genin behind her.

"I must take my leave of you three for the moment. With the Raikage gone away to the chunin exams I have matters of hers that need to be taken care of. Go and enjoy yourseleves I doubt we'll be doing anything to soon." With that said Jade turned on her heels and began headed back to the mansion to deal with the 'problem'.

Kayo; CE

The poor unfortunate sand genin had passed out half way into the swamp. Kayo stood atop of him using his body as a surf board so she wouldn't have to trek through the merky water. A great plan if she had to say herself, but everything she thought she did was great in some way or another. "Thanks for the lift kid, but I think I can go from here!" Kayo grabbed a hold of a nearby by vine the hung over head and flipped herself into a nearby tree.

Once in the tree Kayo kept low to the ground, a tactic many would think is foolish, but actually it was very wise. Many ninja would be high into the tree running or sprinting to try and keep above the competition. "One who always does the attacking from above, never has to watch it's back as no one would attack them from above." A pharse Kayo learned during her days at the academy. She ran at a slow and steady pace, listening to any ruffling or rustling of the leaves in the tree ahead.

"Come on there's another genin ahead, we can jump him and then I can take his key!" 

The voice was close, probable right above her and from the sounds of it there's was two of them and one already had a key. 

"Perfect!" Kayo smirked as as she kept below the pair. Reaching into her pouch Kayo pulled out an explosive note and tied it to her kunai. A simple fling of the wrist the kunai soared through the air hitting a nearby tree and:

BOOOOM

The tree exploded as screams were muffled by them. Kayo shot down from out of the tree to a solid part of the ground below. The two genin she had heard was a pair of boys. Both seemed to be from that newly formed village, who's name escaped Kayo at the moment.

"Who the hell are you!" They yelled in unision as one pulled out a kunai and the other a tanto.

"Sorry guys, it's nothing personal, but I'm gunna have to take your key if ya don't mind."*


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryu gazed at the swords and smiled.  "Tell you what.  Hang on to that wind sword Alice.  Because when I become Kazekage, you can give that one to me." He smiled.  "Now then, how about we train some more?  Taijutsu only." He retrieved cloth from his pouch and wrapped it around his fists before cracking his neck to both sides.
> 
> "I wanna see just how good you are in hand to hand combat.  And then after... Maybe a race through Suna?  I'm itching for a rematch!" He smirked at Alice, his coal black eyes twinkling slightly.  He stretched and held out his hand, bowing.  "After you, Lady Chain." He said with a chuckle.



"I said no formalitys, Ryu" alice replyed. She but the sword back and locked the case up. "lets go" Alice headed for her room. "Stay here i'll be right back" she told Ryu. A few minutes later she came back with her dress on and ready to go. "Ok now we can leave now." The wind was starting to pick up. "I think we have a sand strom blowing in, what do you think Ryu?" Alice asked Ryu with a smurk.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2010)

*Eight, Iwagakure*

The skeletal painted man that was wearing a gas mask watched the ninja on the other side of the room. "Leave me alone!" The ninja screamed, obviously terrified at the sight of the Jashinist standing before him. "I'm a Iwagakure Chuunin, you will get in grave trouble if you hurt me" The Jashinist didn't say a word. He just looked. Even trough the gas mask, the chuunin could see the gaze of the Jashinist boring into him. The gaze was holding him still, was numbing his bones, was telling him that he couldn't escape this place. No matter what he would do. He would die here. A smile smile creased Eight's face as he watched the chuunin come to that revelation, though it was of course invisible under his gas mask. The job had been easy, even easier then expected, and Eight had found more then a little fun in it. His vision glided over the three bodies already lying in the chamber. The guy's teammates and sensei. All three of them were covered in blood. Eight hadn't touched one of them. The chuunin on the other side of the room kept whimpering, begging and threatening. Finally Eight eyed him again. In his eyes lay a maniacal glance.

"I have just decided how you will die" The plain coldness and matter-of-fact tone in Eight's voice froze the chuunin. Eight could see from his position the cold sweat dripping from the kid's brow and hands. His smile returned as he concentrated deeply a few seconds and formed a single seal. A poof. Beside Eight stood another exact copy, boring into the helpless chuunin with the exact same destructive glare. The chuunin was desperately looking for an exit out of the blood-soaked room. Eight's Kage  Bunshin slowly drew a red knife and stalked in on the boy that was throwing his head around like crazy. Eight remained silent and relaxed, even though the pleasure of the upcoming kill was already making its way into his system, raging trough his brains like a group of bison's. His feet slowly moved in a circular way, then drew three lines on the floor. As his Kage Bunshin drew out a long knife, the chuunin set himself in motion, jumping towards Eight with a loud shriek and a kunai aimed for his throat. The victorious glee could be seen on the chuunin's face, even trough the still appearing visage of terror. Eight just stood still, watching the chuunin with some kind of an incredulous face.

The chuunin hit the wall. Fake-Eight, who had jumped him in mid-flight, tore the knife trough his shirt, drawing a deep line of blood. Eight smiled as the bloodied knife soared towards him. He turned to face the chuunin. The kage bunshin disappeared. Eight stuck the knife in his arm. "Most Jashinists prefer to drink the blood of their victims" Eight said slowly while the chuunin grabbed his arm, in which a huge gash had appeared. The chuunin screamed. Eight continued unrelenting. "I, however, prefer direct insertion. It immediately strikes the first blow for me" Eight chuckled, a cold and eerie cackle that resounded of the walls. The chuunin looked at him with terror-filled eyes. "The power of Jashin-sama is great" Eight thoroughly enjoyed the show as he brought the knife up again, now above his heart. A gout of flame enveloped him. The chuunin's face twisted from relief back to terror as he made out a shade in his flame, a shade standing very relaxed. Eight looked over at the kid, propped against the wall. "That must've hurt" he said to the chuunin, who indeed was wholly covered in burns. Eight plunged down his still poised dagger. "I was just about to stab myself in the heart... and you tried to kill me... with a weak fire jutsu?" Eight said at the chuunin's dying face. He wheeled around and exited the shack in the forest where the Iwa-team had made his camp. It was time to pay his respects to Jashin-Sama.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 2, 2010)

*Takigakure*

*Team 2*

"Hitogoroshi Kuroshi" Kurai said flatly as the trio made their way through the forest, "if you fall behind she really will kill you" Kurai said simply. "She is arguably the strongest Jounin in the village and she is truly without remorse. We have no hope of fighting her, splitting up would only result in death" Kurai said thinking carefully. "We have to stay together and avoid her for as long as possible" Kurai said simply. "How are we going to do that?" Rinko asked, "she is too fast and her tacking skills are second to none."

"Don't underestimate your team mates" Kurai said coldly, "if you had done your research on Junshui or myself you would know that we are capable gennin, in fact you are the weakest link on this team." Rin opened her mouth to say something but Kurai cut her off. "Sensei isn't the only dangerous thing in this forest" Kurai continued, "the trials have already started don't let your guard down." Kurai closed his eyes and when he opened them they shone brightly in the darkness, "Akumagan!" Kurai said in a monotone voice.

"Be sure to move as carefully as possible" Kurai warned, "not only will you make it easier for sensei to track us but you will attract the attention of the things that live in the forest if you aren't careful." "Sensei must have entered the forest by now" Junshui warned. Kurai came to a stop and dropped to the ground below. He quickly pressed his ear against the ground and closed his eyes. "She is coming and fast!" Kurai said still maintaining his composure.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 2, 2010)

Koroshi looks at the other two and to her sister, “You will be going with another Jounin to the Chuunin exams.” The two leave once a uniformed Jounin showed up, taking the pair to Kirigakure.  She gives a bow to Anpi, “I must go, Give Ma and Pa love for me, And to you too.” she says, then leaves into the forest beginning to watch the boy pound his fists into the tree.  She pulls out two rags, then walks up behind them, speaking to him in a kind tone.

“Hush, it’s just me, there’s no need to run when you hear of the Chuunin exams.  But, since you are not, you can be trained privately by me if you would like.  You could become a very powerful shinobi at any rate.” she says, pressing the bandages against his bloodied hands.
________________

Kanko leaps over to catch the boy that was falling out of the tree.  “What were you doing up there?” Kanko asks calmly, setting the boy on his feet.

Lul shyly lets her hair fall over her face again, and hunching over with no self confidence, “H-hello…” she whispers quietly.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 2, 2010)

*Ryumaru and Sasuke Kuroroiyaru*



Vanthebaron said:


> "I said no formalitys, Ryu" alice replyed. She but the sword back and locked the case up. "lets go" Alice headed for her room. "Stay here i'll be right back" she told Ryu. A few minutes later she came back with her dress on and ready to go. "Ok now we can leave now." The wind was starting to pick up. "I think we have a sand strom blowing in, what do you think Ryu?" Alice asked Ryu with a smurk.



Ryumaru smiled and opened the door.  What happened next he didn't see coming.  He almost leapt back in surprise.

Because there, standing right in front of him, was the spitting image of himself, only dressed differently.  It was Sasuke, his twin brother.  He had his hand at the door bell.  "Mom was right, Ryu.  You were at the Chain residence." He rested his cold eyes on Alice.  "I take it you got her to join your ninja squad, huh?  That's fine.  Anyway, I needed a squad and we both no each others strengths and weaknesses like the back of our hands.  Mind if I join?"

Ryumaru smirked.  "If it's cool with Alice.  Alice?  This is my twin brother, Sasuke Kuroroiyaru.  Sasuke, this is Alice Chain." Sasuke bowed politely.  "A pleasure to meet you.  If I can join your squad, would you mind a sparring match.  Free for all with yourself, Ryu, and I?"

Ryumaru tensed visibly.  He knew Sasuke's strength and his paralyzing genjutsu.  He hoped Alice knew how to you genjutsu release.  They'd have to stay on him, not give him a chance to use his genjutsu.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 2, 2010)

*Takigakure: The Black Forest with Team Two​*
"Dammit" Rinko said
"Don't panic" Junsui said calmly
"So what will we do when if she catches us" Rinko asked
"When she catches us you mean" Junsui said
"I'll use a technique to blind her, Junsui will use the opening to attack her"
"You will then use one of your own clans techniques to create confusion we'll and use that to escape"
"If she's able to follow us immediately that won't buy us much time" Junsui said
"I know that" Karui replied
"That's when we split up" 

Rinko looked pale, she knew she would die if they split up but she didn't allow herself to show how she felt. There was a loud roar from in front them and a humongous wolf lunged through the air strait at Rinko both Karui and Junsui reacted. Karui kicked the wolf in it's stomach and Junsui chopped it right about it's collar bone. It let out a loud howl and dropped to the ground there was growling coming from all around them and the three landed on the forest floor

"Black Wolves" Junsui said shaking his head
"This isn't good" Karui said
"I think we'll have to use the plan earlier than expected"

Black Wolves were a larger than normal wolf that lived only in the black forest, they were about 4 times the size of a normal wolf and hunted in packs of about 4 or 5 depending on their age. They were definitely to be taken seriously. Junsui and Karui assumed their fighting stance so did Rinko. The clearing that they stopped in had enough space for the small gennin to move freely but not enough space for more than three wolves to attack simultaneously.

"Shadow dance" Junsui whispered 

He appeared behind a wolf and grabbed it's back legs and spun it lifting it off the ground throwing it into the one that was lunging at Karui. The wolves yelped and they crashed into each other.

"Don't interfere in my fights" Karui said in a calm tone
"I wasn't" Junsui answered just as calmly

There was an explosion and Junsui and Karui spun to see a wolf smoking

"Mini horo no jutsu"
"I may be the weakest of us but i'm not useless" Rinko said breathing hard

The attacks were enough to keep them from being over run but the wolves were just too strong they weren't damaging the wolves anywhere near enough to put them down. Just then Junsui heard something that made his voice run cold.

"You can't have them, those are mine"

He spun to see Hitogoroshi strolling into the clearing one of the wolves not surrounding the three snarled and ran at her.

"Kenrou Kori no Jutsu" Hitogoroshi said

She punched the wolf in the nose seemingly shattering it's spine, the wolf dropped dead right in front of her with a yelp. The other wolves seeing that forgot about Rinko and the others and turned to charge Hitogoroshi,

"This is our chance" Karui said
"Move"
"She'll only be stalled a few seconds"

With that the three gennin moved off at top speed leaving the sound of growling and snarling behind


*Sunagakure Team Two
*​
Karizou woke the next day, he could already tell that the desert back back to normal. He woke and packed up his bedding and woke Gi the team got their stuff together quickly and was read to move he opened the top of the cavern and raised his team out of the underground. It was just before sun rise.

"We need to cover as much ground as we can before mid day" Karizou said
"There is an oasis about 6 hrs from here"
"We'll stop there until the sun cools down"

They moved through the desert in the sweltering sun, Gi had shed his cloak and was bareback once again their client wasn't looking too good. The desert was harsh if you couldn't hack it it would eat you alive. The man suddenly collapsed onto the ground kicking up sand.

"*Get some water*" King said quickly

Karizou walked over to where the man lay on the ground and made a few hand seals the sand rose up and made a make shift shelter from the sun. He went and sat as King and Suniko dealt with the man.

"Some people just aren't cut out for this" Karizou said shaking his head
"The desert makes people hard" Gi said with a smile

They stayed there for a little bit until the man recovered some of his strength, he became accustomed to the storm blocking most of the sunlight so he wasn't accustomed to regularly hydrating his body while walking. With the stop that they made this would throw them off the oasis by a few hours. Karizou hated to be late for anything. Suniko walked over and plopped down next to the two boys in the sand while King sat with the man. Karizou had been maintaining their make shift sun shelter with his mind but the amount of chakra he needed to do so was negligible.

"We will be able to start again soon"
"We're already off by too much" Karizou said shaking his head
"I don't usually like to camp near oases during the night"
"Why?" Gi asked
"Animals go there for water during the night"
"If we're too close they either get scared away or they attack us"

Gi nodded seemingly deep in thought 

"*Lets move*" King said with loudly

They all got to their feet and the sand shelter fell to the ground kicking up some sand. Karizou was the first to move he lead the way and the other's followed. He could see the heat rising off the sand.

"I can't wait for this to be over" Karizou said shaking his head


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 2, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru smiled and opened the door.  What happened next he didn't see coming.  He almost leapt back in surprise.
> 
> Because there, standing right in front of him, was the spitting image of himself, only dressed differently.  It was Sasuke, his twin brother.  He had his hand at the door bell.  "Mom was right, Ryu.  You were at the Chain residence." He rested his cold eyes on Alice.  "I take it you got her to join your ninja squad, huh?  That's fine.  Anyway, I needed a squad and we both no each others strengths and weaknesses like the back of our hands.  Mind if I join?"
> 
> ...




Alice watched sasukes move. She pointed to sasuke and asked "do I get to kick his ass like I did yours?" she said with a smile. She slaped sasukes shoulder. "pay attetion to me. Are you guys gay or something? I'm cool if you are but the stareing is startig to creep me out." Alice said.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ryumaru and Sasuke Kuroroiyaru*



Vanthebaron said:


> Alice watched sasukes move. She pointed to sasuke and asked "do I get to kick his ass like I did yours?" she said with a smile. She slaped sasukes shoulder. "pay attetion to me. Are you guys gay or something? I'm cool if you are but the stareing is startig to creep me out." Alice said.



*Sasuke and Ryu Kuroroiyaru*

Sasuke let his cold eyes fall on Alice, scutinizing her in detail.  He swept over her with the cold black orbs then smirked.

"Looks like you found yourself a quick one Ryumaru..." He looked back at his brother.  "Well, shall I show her my power?  Ryumaru?"

Ryu glared at Sasuke.  "It's just a training battle, Sasuke.  You don't need to go and try to kill us." He took a step forward, his fist tightening around his kunai.  "Try and be normal for once Sasuke." Sasuke grinned and shrugged.  "Now, now Ryu... Who told you that you were allowed to approach me?"

There was loud clang and Ryu blocked Sasuke's kunai.  Ryu threw his twin out on to the street, but Sasuke caught his collar and yanked, throwing him as well.  They both hopped to their feet.  Ryu launched a kick towards Sasuke's temple but was blocked.  Sasuke then rolled into a jab, hitting Ryumaru in the stomach, knocking the wind out of him. 

Ryu rolled back and threw four kunai and Sasuke threw four shuriken to defend.  The weapons knocked each other away.  Ryu blitzed and sent his elbow into Sasuke's chest, knocking him back.

"I was always better at Taijutsu than you, Sasuke." Ryu taunted.  Sasuke growled his response.  "Black chakra burst!" The twins launched their jutsu simultaneously and the jutsu exploded away.  Sasuke burst through the ensuing smokescreen.

"Magen ? Narakumi!" Sasuke sent Ryu spiraling into a paralyzing genjutsu as Ryu saw himself being stabbed several times.  Sasuke laughed and then stopped abruptly.

The clone that had taken the genjutsu ruptured and was dispelled.  Ryu hit Sasuke across the face, hard.  Sasuke whirled around and kneed Ryu in the stomach and they both rolled back, breathing heavy.  Ryu smirked.  "Black chakra burst!" He launched his jutsu and Sasuke was thrown back as he launched his own.  

Both ninja were thrown back into a wall, and hit their heads, hard.  The world swam before their eyes as they passed out.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 3, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> *Seven; Steel Earth Prison; Iwagakure*
> 
> Breaking through the armor he held Code's heart in his hands. The threads had webbed themselves around it as it began to feed it into his arms. "Zehehehehe. Come on Don't look so glum. SHOW ME A SMILE!" Seven screamed to the lifeless body as code's heart slipped deeper and deeper into his own. *"ZEHEHEHEEHZEHAHAHAHAHAHA!" *Seven laughed a mad mans laugh as the Iwagakure guard crashed to the floor.
> 
> ...



Taron stared on at the teen he had alligned himself with with a curious look in his eyes. The fact that the guy had had his heart stabbed and lived to tell the tale was intersting enough, but when Seven absorbed the Warden's heart?

Now what the fuck?

"So is it bloodline or Jutsu?" Taron asked mainly to himself but purpously loud enough for Seven to hear. "So thats how you survived right? By having already absorbed a heart which that guy had stabbed in place of your own?" Taron had deducted from his few seconds of watching Seven in action. "And now you have taken his heart and with those threads, you are invincible unless that heart and your own are destroyed."

Taron then went back to the question at hand.

"My main ambition is to kill the Leaf Villages current Hokage, and the entire village if the situation permits," Taron told Seven, ignoring the patronizing grin he had recieved. 

"That man did something to me that I can never regain. Not like you would care or anything, but I can never forgive him for slaughtering my parents for no logical reason. They were trying to make peace negotiations and then Rakiyo just ups and slit's their necks and because he is the Hokage, he just sweeps it under the rug and accuses them of fucking treason for 'attempting to assassinate him'." Taron's facial figures twisted and contorted in ways no sane man could. "And then he spits on their names and then I am shunned by the entire village and he just fucking sat there and laughed at my daily struggle to survive!"

Taron finished his tale with a snarl as he gripped his hair in loathing. All was then still; only interupted by the occasional manical twitch or giggle.

It was a few minutes before Taron calmed down enough to have rational thoughts as he released the grip on his hair and breathed slowly.

"I want to make them all suffer, but it will basically be suicide to go head on." Taron looked up into Seven's eyes and grinned slightly. "So I propose Guerilla Warfare."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 3, 2010)

chains compound suna

Alice pulled them up and used a few iron balles to cuff them together. She then pulled them bother inside. She struggled with the brothers gettig them inside "heavy bastards aren't you" she commented. She got them inside layed them sitting up against a wall and smacked their heads togeter, wakeig them up. "Now boys we are going to sit here and talk this out like adults of I'm going to bash your heads in, do we understand?" alice asked.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 3, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusa/Toshiro - Kusa/Punk - Kiri*

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

Boy stopped pounding the tree when he had heard a familiar voice. He turned around and saw his sensei. Izuna thought that he will be dragged to some kind of an unpleasant place and be beaten up for pounding the tree in barn?s territory. 

But strange thing had happened. Izuna?s sensei didn?t drag boy nor blamed him for his actions. Woman only offered to the boy a training session. Izuna couldn?t believe what he had just heard. He was in a small shock. Koroshi, the woman who hated her team, the woman who was attacked by the same boy, the woman who preferred to kill her squad, wanted to help a young ninja. And to add more, Koroshi wanted to heal Izuna?s wound.

Izuna?s eyes brightened up with an enthusiasm. ?That would be an honor, Koroshi sensei.? Boy said happily. He didn?t even saw how he called Koroshi-sensei. He would never have called her like that.

*Toshiro - Kusagakure*

Boy came over shy like a hell. ?Aa? Toshiro couldn?t force himself to say a few words normally because of the shame. ?I was fixing my w-wound. Sorry for causing so much trouble? 

Then boy heard a silent greeting coming from a strange girl, whose hair was falling on the eyes. Toshiro looked at that girl and while looking on the ground to hide his eyes he said: ?Hello? Boy never had spoken with a girl before. So it was hard for him to keep a conversation with one.


*Punk - Kirigakure*

That spit, which was done by the kid with a scar, made Punk nervous. He was ready to kick that boy?s ass, but was interrupted by the blonde?s punch and kick. Punk barely dodged them and jumped back a little. He confused a little and knew that the blonde is stronger that him. However his pride didn?t let him to acknowledge such a disrespectful thing.

Boy pointed his finger to the guy with a scar and shouted: ?I will stick my foot to your face and create thousands of scars on your body just like that one on your left eye, you asshole!? 

Then Punk turned his head to the blonde. ?You think you can say something when word wasn?t given to you?? Punk took off his waistcoat. ?You think you can attack me from behind without getting my agreement?? Punk threw his waistcoat to the corner of the room. ?You think you have what it takes to land a single punch on me?!? Punk spitted on the ground. ?I?m giving you last chance to beg me for mercy. Otherwise I will make that silly blond hair to the bloody, you molly!" Punk said as he doubled his fists and was ready to attack his teammates.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2010)

Koutetsu-

?I don?t have time to play around!? The jin turned away from bonehead and dashed forward, he didn?t want to waste any time, he needed to get a key and move forward. ?I won?t fail.? As charged forward, his teeth grew sharper, his eyes rounder and a golden chakra covered his body. ?I?m not going down now.? The mist shinobi ran past a few fallen gennin and had his eyes on another mist shinobi, he seemed a bit out of place, trying to hide for cover behind a tree. 

  But that wouldn?t help him here, Koutetu was a natural sensor, his ability to smell out the enemy and sense chakra sources around him made him a true blue hunter, just like the shark. ?Alright, I?ll just stay here and attack whoever comes by, I wont even have to-? ?Die?? Turning around the gennin saw the glowing hand of Koutetu grip his face and slam him into a murky puddle. ?MMMPH!!! MMPH!!? the gennin struggled to free himself from the cold grasp of Koutetsu. ?Sorry, but I need that key to continue, Please just die peacefully.? 

  The gennin, struggling to live, kneed Koutetsu off his body and quickly shot out of the water. ?COUGH!! COUGH!! You bastard! We?re from the same village!? He screams. ?Oh? Was I supposed to care? Forgive me.? He cracked his knuckles. ?Just give me your key then and I?ll be happy to move along and be on my way.? The other shinobi growled. ?I?ll never give up my key you bastard.? Koutetu smirked. ?Death it is.?

  Shou Vs Lex-

?I?ll make you remember me!? Shou shouts, slashing with his sword. ?By what!? Killing me!?? Lex blocks with his kunai. ?I wouldn?t dare kill my brother! Nor would I take your key! But beating you till you remember who you are? Oh I?ll do a hell of a lot of that!? Shou raised his leg and kicked Lex?s gut. ?Ooof?? The shinobi slid backward and rubbed his stomach. ?I?ve been going easy on you, don?t make me get serious.? Shou raised his blade. ?You are my dearest brother and I don?t wish to harm you? But if you continue to put up resistance.., well, I already told you what I?d do.?

  Lex spun his kunai around. ?I won?t lose to you.? Lex tosses the kunai and begins to perform some handsigns. ?Damn.? Shou smirks and sheaths his blade, following with more handsigns, letting the kunai cut his cheek. ?Ninpo, Hitei Mushou! Ninpo, Fukumi Hari!? The two unleash a spray of nails and needles at each other, the projectiles clashing in the air and flying off in all directions, others breaking through and stabbing the Gennin?s bodies. ?Nngh?? Lex coughed when the exchange finished, he?d been hit with only five needles luckily. 

?Good going.? Shou walked forward, the nails piercing his legs and arms. But they didn?t seem to bother him. ?now come on, Let?s get to the real meat of the problem.? He raised his blade. ?I?M NOT GOING TO LET YOU GET AWAY!? With a blinding dash forward he stabs Lex?s shoulder. ?NNghh?? Lex coughs and the two fall to the ground, Shou pinning the konoha shinobi to the ground with his blade. ?You have no choice now but to-.? POOF! Lex vanished in a puff of smoke and became a log. ?Smart? Very smart?? Shou grinned.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ryumaru and Sasuke Kuroroiyaru*



Vanthebaron said:


> chains compound suna
> 
> Alice pulled them up and used a few iron balles to cuff them together. She then pulled them bother inside. She struggled with the brothers gettig them inside "heavy bastards aren't you" she commented. She got them inside layed them sitting up against a wall and smacked their heads togeter, wakeig them up. "Now boys we are going to sit here and talk this out like adults of I'm going to bash your heads in, do we understand?" alice asked.



Ryu and Sasuke stirred awake.  They glared at each other then realized they were cuffed.  They both struggled for a second before giving up.  Ryu spoke first.  "Why should I apologize?  He started it!" Sasuke just laughed. "What do you mean, I started?!  Your little girlfriend called me gay?  The fuck was I 'sposed to do?!"

Ryu glared off towards a wall.  "Well, anyway, your still as good as ever.  I guess i'm fine with you joining the squad.

Sasuke looked at Alice.  "Is that agreeable to you?" He asked while Ryu just scoffed.

The fight was kind of a blur, with little bits here and there.  He remembered the black chakra, but that was it.  _Fuckin' stupid brother_. He thought as he sighed.  _I gotta upgrade my genjutsu defense.  If that last genjutsu would have gotten me I'd be screwed._


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 3, 2010)

*Kirigakure Team Five
​*"You think you have what it takes to land a single punch on me?!" Punk said as he spat on the ground. 
"I?m giving you one last chance to beg for mercy"
"Otherwise I will make turn that silly blond hair bloody, you molly!" Punk said 
"YES, YES, YESSSS!!!!!" Togatta said excitedly

Togatta and Pun ran at each other, Punch threw a Punch and Togatta dodged and a counter punch was on its way when Shigure appeared next to them. She spun and kicked him in the stomach sending him flying and punched a surprised Punk in the chest sending him in the other direction. They both slammed into the wall and slid down slightly dazed

"*The  two  of  you  will  behave  when  you  are  in  my  presence*" she said slowly and calmly

Togatta got to his feet as did Punk, Togatta was glaring at Punk in dead in the face.

"I promise, I'll rip your tongue out your mouth if you ever spit in my direction again"

He began to rub his stomach as the pain had just set in. Suimaru had a smile on his face looking at his two team mates. Togatta noticed and made a rude gesture at him.

"*I  would  love  to   whip  you  into  shape  before  our  fist  mission*"
"*We  don't  have  time,  since  everyone  is  focused  on  the  exam*"
"*We  will  start  our  first  mission  today*"
"Fuck yeaaa!!!!" Togatta said forgetting about his stomach
"What do we have to do?" Togatta asked excitedly
"*I  will  explain  it  to  you  on  the  way*"
"*Take  10  minutes  to  prepare  and  meet  back  here*"
"Why do you talk so slow Shigure sensei?" Togatta asked with a  smile

She hit him on his head and said one word

"*Go*"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 3, 2010)

*Takigakure, The Black Forest*

*Team 2*

As the gennin flit from tree to tree at top speed and the sounds of the wolves cried filled the forest as their sensei mercilessly slaughtered them. "She will be on us any second now" Kurai warned. "Fūton: Shinkū Renpa" a cold voice said from behind them. "Move!" Kurai said immediately taking evasive maneuvers. The trio dropped to the ground as a series of wind blades decimated the trees around them. "Katon: Gouryuuka no Jutsu" the voice said from behind them.

"When did she-?" Kurai thought as he pushed Rinko out of the way and dove to the left himself. "Heaven's Flash" Kurai said forming some quick seals as his Akumagan slowed their sensei's rapid movement towards them. Junshui and Rinko got behind Kurai as he emitted a blinding flash from his body. Kuroshi shielded her face from the light and Junshui charged forward. "Kenrou Kori no Jutsu" Kuroshi said as Junshui's fist thudded against her uselessly.

"Rinko" Kurai said quickly, "I'm on it" Rinko said as her mini hollows flew at Kuroshi and Junshui. Kuroshi pulled back her hand to deliver what would surely be a fatal blow when suddenly the hollows exploded separating Junshui and Kuroshi. "Move!" Kurai said as the the trio separated and ran for their lives. As Kurai flitted through the trees he stole a glance over his shoulder, only to find no one. "Seems she didn't choose me" Kurai thought to himself. "Fūton: Shinkū Renpa" Kuroshi said to Kurai's right.

Kurai's head snapped to the direction of Kuroshi's voice and through his Akumagan he could see his sensei moving her right hand from seal position to her mouth in slow motion.  "I can't evade" Kurai thought, "she caught me in mid jump!" Kurai's hands darted to his weapon pouch and he quickly threw two shuuriken lodging them into nearby trees. Kuroshi pressed her index and middle finger to the side of her mouth and exhaled sharply releasing a series of sickling wind blades.

Kurai yanked at the ninja wire attached to the shuuriken and swung himself out of the way of the attack but he wasn't fast enough. He felt one of the blades tear at his shoulder and a quick touch to his shoulder revealed it was bleeding. "The Togichi clan finally produced a good shinobi did they?" Kuroshi's voice came from behind Kurai. In slow motion Kurai could see Kuroshi's fist making its way towards his face, "its a shame they are about to lose him."

Kurai moved his face to the left and still felt Kuroshi's fist brush against his face. "Oh?" Kuroshi said slightly surprised, "your doujutsu saved you did it?" However before Kurai could even regain his balance or react Kuroshi's foot was already rising to kick him. "This isn't human movement!" Kurai thought as Kuroshi's foot rose alarmingly fast even through his Akumagan. Suddenly there was an explosion between Kurai and Kuroshi separating them.

"You owe me one" Rinko said as Junshui caught Kurai as he tumbled towards the ground from the explosion. The trio regrouped searching the forest for their sensei. "Probably the best team I have had in a while" Kuroshi said yet again from behind the gennin. "Its a pity you guys couldn't last just a bit longer to pass the test. Fūton: Shinkū Renpa" Kuroshi said forming seals. "Close range!" Kurai thought, "we don't stand a chance." Suddenly there was a ringing noise emitting from Kuroshi.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 3, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryu and Sasuke stirred awake.  They glared at each other then realized they were cuffed.  They both struggled for a second before giving up.  Ryu spoke first.  "Why should I apologize?  He started it!" Sasuke just laughed. "What do you mean, I started?!  Your little girlfriend called me gay?  The fuck was I 'sposed to do?!"
> 
> Ryu glared off towards a wall.  "Well, anyway, your still as good as ever.  I guess i'm fine with you joining the squad.
> 
> ...


_

Alice smacked their heads together again. "I'm not agreeing to anything until you little shits work this out. I'm not working with you with all you'll do is fight eachother." Alice said sternly. "bloody fucking hell am i the only adult in the room" Alice thought to her self sitting down infront of the brothers. "so whats it gonna be boys, are we gonna work this out or not?" she asked._


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru and Sasuke Kuroroiyaru*



Vanthebaron said:


> Alice smacked their heads together again. "I'm not agreeing to anything until you little shits work this out. I'm not working with you with all you'll do is fight eachother." Alice said sternly. "_bloody fucking hell am i the only adult in the room_" Alice thought to her self sitting down infront of the brothers. "so whats it gonna be boys, are we gonna work this out or not?" she asked.



Ryumaru growled low in pain.  "... Sorry, Sasuke." Sasuke smirked.  "Dude, you're whipped." Ryumaru responded by headbutting him where he had bumped his head in their previous altercation.  Sasuke yelled out in pain and fury.  "Fine, fine, sorry Ryumaru!  Jeez..." He glared up at Alice.

"Alright we apologized.  It's not the first time this has happened.  But we're still brothers, after all..." Behind him he was working on the cuffs.  He had almost gotten one hand free.  He didn't have much chakra, but he still had kunai.

Ryu noticed.  "Hey!  Stop trying to escape, Sasuke!" He looked at Alice.  "And you!  Let us go already!" He said.  He had more training than Sasuke.  He smirked as he directed his last Black Chakra Burst to his cuffs and blew them apart. 

In an instant Ryumaru was at Alice.  He smirked at her.  "Well, that settles it.  All we need now is a jounin leader." He ruffled her hair before walking towards his home.  He waved.  "See you tomorrow, Alice-chan.  Have fun getting out of the cuffs, Sasuke-Baka."

Sasuke was already gone.  While Ryu distracted Alice he had gotten to his feet and left.  He was sitting behind an abandoned house with his cuffs broken and a kunai in his hands.  "Alice, huh..."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 3, 2010)

Alice grabed ryus arm and fliped him. She then but him in a shoulder lock. She shouthed " TOUCH ME AGAIN AND YOU DIE!! GOT IT BITCH!! AND NOT FORMALITYS!!!" she kicked him in the side and then let go. "now heres the other one" she said to herself.

She left the coumound with the chain that held up her hair wraped around her hand. When she finaly found Sasuke she unwound the chain and threw it around sasukes neck. she used this leverage to pull him to hte ground and pull him closer to her. "where do you think your going sasuke"" she asked extreamly pissed off at him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 3, 2010)

*Ryumaru and Sasuke Kuroroiyaru*

Sasuke was about to head home when a chain fell over his neck.  _What the-- Alice!_

He could feel the chain choking him and he looked around for a viable escape route.  He put his weight against the chain and leaned, forcing both the chain and Alice to move with him.  He kept pushing untill he could feel himself losing balance.  He lashed out his foot to trip Alice before using substitution and appearing behind her.  He dashed towards her as she was regaining balance and aimed a kick towards her face, while also preparing a counter attack.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 3, 2010)

"Finally." Suimaru said. "Amaryllis, can you go pack my stuff? l'm staying here."
"Ok you lazy boy" she said turning into petals and flying off.
Suimaru turned to Punk "Just try to hit me and see what happens" he said.
"Kill him" said that voice.
"Shut up" Suimaru mumbled.
"You know you want to. " it said. Suimaru smirked at this "Maybe"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 4, 2010)

*Kirigakure Team 5​*
Togatta left quickly to get to his house to pack the items he needed to go on the mission. Since Shigure didn't tell him what it was about he just packed generic things that would be useful in any situation. He was ready to leave within a matter of minutes. He checked the items in his ninja pouch and was headed out the door

"Here catch" a voice said behind him

He turned and grabbed a small pouch out of the air

"What's this?" he asked curiously
"Soldier pills" his mother said winking

He smiled and stuffed it in his pouch along with his other items and set off to meet with his team for the second time for the day. He had mixed emotions about his new team mates. Punk was a disrespectful fool and he could never see himself getting along with him. Suimaru was a little bit strange but Togatta had some respect for him. The good thing was that neither of them were weaklings he wasn't too interested in fighting either of them anymore though. He'd tested both of their reflexes already and neither of them were interesting enough. He loved to fight though and given a chance to he would fight either of them or both of them at the same time but he wouldn't taunt them like he did everyone else.

He reached back to the spot and saw Suimaru still standing there leaning on the side of the building he couldn't feel the other woman's presence though. He figured Suimaru had sent her to do what he just did himself

"Spoiled brat" he mumbled under his breath

Suimaru didn't hear him though he walked to the other side of the narrow street and leaned on a building where he could see the whole street too and relaxed as he waited for the other members of the team to appear.


*Takigakure Team Two*​
Hitogoroshi stopped in the middle of what she was doing

"Time's up" she said
"You all pass"

She clapped her hands together loudly and Rinko let loose a loud sigh of relief and Junsui relaxed his muscles visibly and so did Kurai who reached for his shoulder that was torn up by the earlier fuuton. 

"Well you are now officially a team" Hitogoroshi said

They could never see if she was smiling or not with that mask over her face, her eyes were never anything other than hard and cold for the short while they knew her. 

"Are you OK?" Junsui asked Kurai
"Don't worry about me" he replied
"You guys are pretty OK for gennin"
"The academy isn't as badly off as I thought it was"
"Lets go" she said making a gesture

The three followed her as they flit through the tree tops, Rinko was smiling ear to ear. She'd made it through the test and completely unharmed, Junsui had hurt his hand when he attempted to punch Hitogoroshi and Kurai had be cut on his shoulder and cheek. She was pretty accurate with her mini horos she'd need to increase her accuracy. She began to think about training with Hitogoroshi and decided that she shouldn't think about that now while she was feeling so great.

Junsui jumped through the trees with his left arm hanging at his side. The arm wasn't damaged badly but his knuckles were bloodied and his wrist had a slight sprain. 

"I didn't see that skin hardening technique coming" Junsui thought as he moved
"I noticed something was up when she made no attempt to block"
"I pulled back some of the power thankfully"

They seemed to get out of the black forest faster than they got in Hitogoroshi stopped and looked at her three gennin charges.

"You guys did good today"
"You earned your spot on this team"
"Rest the rest of today and meet back here tomorrow at 800"
"We will begin our training"

With that she was gone leaving the three gennin standing there looking at each other. Kurai took out his pack of cigs as soon as she disappeared and lit one up and inhaled deeply. Junsui watched him and shook his head

"You shouldn't smoke" he said
"You shouldn't mind my business"

With that Kurai was gone too leaving Rinko and Junsui alone

"Rinko-chan it was nice meeting you, sorry about lying to you when we met"
"It's fine, I'm sure you had your reasons"
"I'll see you tomorrow" she said and jumped off

Junsui stood there alone for a short while, it had just hit him. He was now finally officially a ninja and on a team. He smiled and moved off to head back toward his home. 

"I think there is a need for celebration tonight" he said to himself with a big smile


----------



## Burke (Mar 4, 2010)

_*Kumogakure/Shohi and Rojii*_

The genin's improvised training grounds were all but quiet after their new sensei took her leave. Rojii and Shohi both looked dumbfounded after the events that transpired. Haiou had returned to the teo after Jade dissapeared.

Rojii was the first to collect himself and assess the situation.

*sigh* "Alright you two, despite the... unlikely and... sudden ending to our training," He looked over at Haiou for a moment, "I think its best we go on individual paths to train, and await our first call for a mission." He then knelt down to detach the ripper glove which unexpectedly saw no use. He un-shouldered his pack and put the device back.

The movement around her caused Shohi to become alert, and she came to realize the situation. She peered over at Haiou with an annoyed look.

She extended a finger and pointed at him. "Dont think youre better that us, especially me, just because of this. Besides, we both know that old bag let you win." She sighed as well. "You know, your right Rojii, I myself believe that there is a certain heirloom waiting for me." She smiled, a true, femenine, smile, a rare occurance for her.

Rojii arose and shouldered his pack once more.

"Alright, if theres nothing more for us here, i think i should be going. Haiou..... Shohi..." With that he made his way back to the village and to further his self training.

"The dorks got a point." She turned around, about the leave Haiou there alone, but she turned back to face him. "Oh and Haiou..." She got close to him, and then suddenly sucker punched him downward on his forehead, sending him to the ground as she had done earlier that day. She then finally turned and left to the village and to training of her own. "Idiot."


----------



## Sumon (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sanagi - Suna*

*Sanagi - Sunagakure*

Sun was shining so bright. Warm could be felt in the kid?s room. "Vrum vrum." Sanagi said as he was playing with toys. ?Sanagi, do you want some sandwiches before going to the picnic with mom and dad?? From the kitchen shouted kid?s grandmother. ?I?m not hungry.? Sanagi replied happily. He was smiling while playing with his toys, but suddenly something knocked to the window of boy?s room. Sanagi looked through the window and saw a dead bird. Boy?s mood changed and he became sad. He saw in the sky dark clouds and it started to rain along with a storm. It was strange, because he had never seen such a fast weather change. One second there was a sun and next second there was a storm?

Sanagi ran to the kitchen to say what he had just seen to his grandmother. But when he was about to enter the kitchen, boy saw his grandmother standing near doors and crying. ?Grandma, what happened?? Sanagi asked scared. Kid?s grandmother hugged the boy and didn?t say anything. Sanagi didn?t feel warm coming from his grandmother like he used to feel. ?Your parents had? died.? It was like a stab to the back for a little boy. 

Kid woke up and looked at his hands scared. ?It was a nightmare again?? Sanagi thought as he putted his hands on his head and felt a pain in it. It was 6th day in a row for a boy when he dreamed a nightmare about his dead family. Sanagi looked through the window. It was a rainy night. Boy drank a glass of water and went to the room, which was full of various puppets limbs. There was his workplace. He tried to construct a puppet and become a great puppeteer. He took some parts and started constructing a puppet.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 4, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Sunagakure Team Two
​*Karizou and the others finally arrived at the Oasis as the sun was setting. They made a small camp and started a fire and set up around the fire. Karizou walked over to the small pond and filled up his canteen with water as the others set up the pot to make dinner. He walked back with the water for the soup that they had gotten ever single night. He couldn't wait for this mission to be over so he could get back to Suna. He walked back over to the group to hear the man they were  escorting out the desert saying

"_I don't envy you children_" the man said as he set up his bed
"_This is a harsh environment to grow up in_"
"It is what it is" Gi said trying to sound poetic
"When you live out here it makes living anywhere else easy"

The man looked at him with a frown but he was too enthralled in his pride as a desert dweller to notice the man. Suniko giggled softly as she watched Gi talk about the strength and superior skill of people that grow up in the desert. Karizou was listening a bit and decided to stop Gi before he said something that embarrassed the village.

"Gi-kun, I think we should do a bit of training on that tree" Karizou said taking a bite of dry bread

Gi shut his mouth and his face went from broad smile and pride to seriousness

"I'll get it tonight" he said in a serious tone
"I'm sure you will" Karizou said with a smile

The man curled up under his blankets, it was already starting to get cold and it would only get colder. Gi gobbled up the rest of his food and walked over to stand in front the palm tree. He'd decided to go with a running start this time to see if he could make it further up the tree. Suniko and Karizou stood back and watched him prepare. He took a running start and as he began to run on the tree the bar splintered and he fell flat on his back.

"*The tree is a little different to the sand on the wall of the cavern*" King said walking up behind them
"*In any case I'm sure you'll figure it out*"
"*You two come over here*" he said pointing to Karizou and Suniko

They left Gi as he got to his feet and rubbed his backside, he was glaring at the tree as if it purposely threw him off. Karizou and Suniko followed King to a place near the oasis and Karizou stopped him

"Sensei wait there is a patch of quick sand over there"
"*I know, I noticed it earlier*"
"*This is where you do your next set of training*"

The two exchanged looks, King explained that they would need more precise chakra control and manipulation than they needed for the tree or the cavern wall.

"*Don't worry if you begin to sink I'll help you*" King said sitting on the ground
"No cheating Karizou-kun" King said with a smile

They two put chakra onto their feet and walked out onto the patch of sand. They quickly realized that instead of a constant amount which they needed to use for the cavern wall this required them to constantly increase and decrease the amounts of chakra required. Karizou's control was good but Suniko picked it up much faster than him. She was sinking at first but she quickly figured it out and was running and jumping across the quick sand patch while Karizou was still struggling to keep himself afloat.

This went on for a while longer before King called a stop to the training, Karizou made some hand seals and a small bridge of normal sand formed in front of him. He hopped onto it and moved out of the quick sand patch. The three walked back to the camp site to see Gi dancing in front the tree.

"Check me out" he said loudly

He ran to the top of the tree with ease and stood there for a second as the tree bent slightly. He flipped off the tree showing suprising agility and dexterity for someone his size. Once he landed on the ground he performed a few seals

"Jishaku no jutsu - Kurogane Fuushi" he sand slamming his fists into the sandy desert floor

He pulled them free covered in gray rocks and slammed his fists into the tree shattering the tree trunk felling the tree in a single blow.

"What is wrong with you?!?!" Karizou shouted
"Trees that big take forever to grow"
"You are so stupid sometimes" Suniko said 

She smacked him over his head he looked sad, the damage had already been done though there was no fixing it back.

"I'm sorry guys I just get excited sometimes" Gi said sadly
"*What's done is done*" King said 
"*Everyone get to sleep, we are almost to the edge of the desert*"
"*We'll want to move early tomorrow*"

With that the camp became silent and everyone drifted off to sleep


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 4, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Sasuke was about to head home when a chain fell over his neck.  _What the-- Alice!_
> 
> He could feel the chain choking him and he looked around for a viable escape route.  He put his weight against the chain and leaned, forcing both the chain and Alice to move with him.  He kept pushing untill he could feel himself losing balance.  He lashed out his foot to trip Alice before using substitution and appearing behind her.  He dashed towards her as she was regaining balance and aimed a kick towards her face, while also preparing a counter attack.



Alice ducked the kick and grabed the foot. "Try harder" she mocked. She stood up still holding on to the foot. She put all her power into swinging him around and throwing him into a wall. She threw a kuni into a clound of smoke put didn't hit him. She folded the chain and molded it into a short sword. She held it in a defensive position and waited for a counter attack from sasuke "_ where are you?_?" she thought scaning the area.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Alice ducked the kick and grabed the foot. "Try harder" she mocked. She stood up still holding on to the foot. She put all her power into swinging him around and throwing him into a wall. She threw a kuni into a clound of smoke put didn't hit him. She folded the chain and molded it into a short sword. She held it in a defensive position and waited for a counter attack from sasuke "_ where are you?_?" she thought scaning the area.



Sasuke Kuroroiyaru

Sasuke hid in the smoke weaving together a plan.

_Taijutsu isn't my fort?, so I have no chance in a flat out fight.  I have to get her on my terms and stay outside her range while keeping her in range for it genjutsu..._

He threw down two more smoke bombs to keep his smoke screen up.  He already knew her location anyway.

When the clod was up, threw out two kunai at her, then dashing to the left so she couldn't figure out his location.  Once he had gone a few feet he launched out two more.  Then dashed to the right.  He kept this pattern up, keeping her distracted.  He lanched out his last kunai and dashed out behind it, weaving through seals effortlessly.  "Magen ? Narakumi!" He sent his genjutsu towards her, trying to use its paralyzing effect to stop her in her tracks.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 4, 2010)

Suimaru waited at the spot while leaning on a building. lt was a while before Togatta arrived. He mumbled something but Suimaru didn't catch it. He figured Punk was going to be late. "That jerk" he mumbled.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 4, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Sasuke Kuroroiyaru
> 
> Sasuke hid in the smoke weaving together a plan.
> 
> ...



Alice dodeg one kuni jut was cut by the other. "_fuck[/]" she cussed "if that's  how he wants to play it, then it's clone time" she made a clone and sent it towards the genjutsu, it was destoryed "it's already destoryed must be genjutsu" Alice snuck aroung to the other side and shot s kuni out of. The sword turning it back into a chain. With every swing of the chain a kuni was thrown out. All flying towards the back of sasukes head._


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 4, 2010)

Sasuke was already out of the smoke screen behind a tree.  He smirked.  _Got you..._. He threw out the three kunai he had managed to retrieve from the ground around Alice.  He attached explosive tags and threw them towards Alice, missing and hitting the ground in front of her.  The tags didn't explode.  "Dammit!  Duds!"

He looked up Alice and glared at her, watching her for his chance.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 5, 2010)

*Kirigakure Team Five​*
Punk eventually arrived late as expected Togatta and Suimaru just glared at him. Togatta thought about saying something but he knew it didn't make any sense, the boy simply didn't care about anyone but himself

"*Lets get a move on*" Shigure said slowly as if she were deep in thought

She lead the way with Suimaru following then Punk behind, Togatta didn't want Punk behind him. He simply didn't trust him yet, he didn't know if he would ever trust him.

"So what's this mission?" Togatta asked 
"*We have to collect some creatures for the village to do research*"
"What creatures are they?" Suimaru asked
"Are they dangerous swamp creatures?" Togatta asked expectantly
"*Flymms*" Shigure answered
"What the hell is a Flymm?" Togatta asked
"*It's a creature that lives out in the marshes*"
"*They want to do some research on it's saliva*"
"*It can be mixed to make a very dangerous poison*"
"So do we have to bring them back dead or alive?"
"*It doesn't matter*" she said slowly
"FUCK YEA"
"I'M GOIN TO KILL ME SOME FLYMMS" Togatta shouted pumping his fists

They continued to walk for a while, the land went from solid ground and the soil started to become softer and muddy. They were beginning to enter the marshes. It wouldn't be long before they reached the area where the Flymms inhabited.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 5, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Dazy lights. Everything... moving. Ukeireru's eyes slowly cracked open, granting him a blurry vision of some sand-house. What the hell? How'd he gotten there? What the fuck had happened? He tried to rise to his feet, but a sharp pain in the back of his head stopped him from doing so. "What the fuck..." Ukeireru recalled the last memories before this. Burning the nazi-house. Walking trough the streets. Shinomori coming up besides him. A sudden movement. Nothing. "FUCK!" Shinomori had struck him in the head with the hilt of that sword of his. The fucking bastard had knocked him unconscious. Ukeireru cursed in his breath. That guy was going to get some. He grinned, but immediately got punished for it with a new pain-surge. Shinomori would get himself killed anyway, that guy was fucking suicidal. Ukeireru slided around the floor a bit until he felt the solid barrier of a wall behind his back. Sinking against it, he grabbed a cigarette from the packet and lit it. Then he just sat, unmoving, watching the dazing vision disappear slowly and settle into a more normal view of the room. "Fucking idiot..." Ukeireru vowed he'd kill the small ninja next time he met him. Even if it had been for some good reason, which he doubted a fair bit, he wouldn't have someone around that just knocked him in the head without warning. The pain in the back of his head had changed into a dull pounding. 

The door opened. Ukeireru immediately scrambled to his feet, ripping a scroll from his belt. In the opening stood a woman with a wide cloak and a crossbow on her back. The woman stood with the easy grace of a proffesional, relaxed yet obviously ready to strike and kill at the first thing that wasn't to her liking. "Who are you?" Ukeireru asked. When he had risen up, a new surge of pain had wrecked his head and he knew that he was in no condition to fight. Talking seemed the best option anyway. The woman scanned him head to toe, looking amused at the whole situation. "Shindame, Hikensebai member, best marksman in this whole world" she said with a small smile. Ukeireru sank back against the wall. He still didn't know the purpose of the bounty hunter before him, but he knew fighting wouldn't make a difference anyway now. The girl in the door opening was a jounin. An extremely powerful jounin. If she came to kill him, there would be no fighting in the matter. "What are you doing here?" he managed to say, quite taken aback by the fact that one of the elite bounty hunting group had come to him. "Asking a few questions to a new bounty hunter on the streets that just got his head half caved-in by a companion" 

Ukeireru relaxed. No killing. Not immediately, at the least. *post not done, will continue soon*


----------



## Sumon (Mar 5, 2010)

*Sanagi - Suna / Punk - Kiri*

*Sanagi - Sunagakure*

Sanagi constructed four legged puppet. ?At last, my hard work gave a wonderful result.? Boy said as he connected his chakra strings to the puppet. Kid started controlling his puppet. Everything looked fine, but not for long. Sanagi decided to test puppet if he would be able to do an impact on the wall. Kid took his puppet to his hands and carried it away to the other room. Then he connected chakra strings once again and started controlling his puppet. First he moved his puppet from one wall to another and then tried to punch to the wall with his puppet. But since kid?s puppet controlling ability was still poor, boy was unable to punch with puppet?s fist. Puppet?s head had driven first into the wall and puppet broke down. 

A satisfaction changed into the anger and disappointment inside of the boy. Sanagi came near his broken puppet and took several parts of it. Then he started throwing those parts all over his house out of the anger. "Why the hell you don?t work?? Kid was asking himself pathetically as puppet parts were flying all over the room. But then he had hit to the book shelf with one of the puppet?s leg, which was pretty heavy. Book shelf fell right on the kid?s head and Sanagi fell on the ground unconscious. Kid started dreaming a horror of the youth once again.

It was 11 P.M. when 10years old boy was still playing in his room with toys. ?Sanagi, go to bed already.? Sanagi?s grandma said a little angrily, because boy was ignoring his grandma. ?Ok, ok.? Kid replied silently. Last night he hadn?t got sleep even one hour, so he felt really sleepy. Sanagi changed his clothes to the pajama and was about to go to bed, when he started seeing his dead parents in the bathroom. 

Sanagi blanched as he saw his dead parents. ?Join us, son. You?re the only who hadn?t joined us. Do what your grandmother just did and come to us, you tinker!? Boy?s dead parents were saying to his son while laughing out of him. Sanagi started crying and shouting. He ran to his grandmother?s room to say what had just happened, but there he hadn?t find her. Boy ran to his room and was shocked. His grandmother committed suicide by hanging over the neck with a rope in the middle of boy?s room. Sanagi left his house and started running through Suna?s streets in the middle of night. 


*Punk - Kirigakure*

Punk received a kick into the stomach and felt a pain. He was very angry of things which had happened during two teammates clash. When his team got ten minutes to prepare for the mission, Punk left to the shop, not to the home. He didn?t need any stuff to take on the mission. He just wanted some more yoghurt. But first he had to unleash his furry. Boy went by the tree, which was about 100metres far from the shop and started punching to it while talking to himself. ?Those dumbasses, who they think they are. They don?t know with who they?re starting. I will definitely kick their ass when sensei won?t be near me.? 

After all fury got out of him, Punk went to the same which like before the team meeting. As usual he bought yoghurt, but this time he didn?t steal any money, because he was thinking about his team and forgot to do that. He wasn?t drinking his yoghurt specially while walking to his team. He wanted to piss his team off as much as possible while supping his yoghurt threw a straw very loudly. 

Punk arrived and was late as usual. Everyone was glaring at him, but he didn?t give a crap. Kid started supping his yoghurt very loudly while running in the back of his squd. Even when there was no more yoghurt, he still supped to make unpleasant sound. 

"I'M GOIN TO KILL ME SOME FLYMMS" Toggata said with an enthusiasm. 
?With such a huge and slow ass like yours you will be eaten faster than even managing to do anything.? Punk replied to his teammate tauntingly while laughing and supping.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 5, 2010)

*Outskirts of Kirigakure with Kiri Team Five*​
"With such a huge and slow ass like yours you will be eaten faster than even managing to do anything." Punk said slurping loudly

Togatta looked at Punk and shook his head, he didn't even bother to answer

"People like you thrive on attention"
"I won't give you any though" Togatta said

He just ignored Punk from that point on, he had already exchanged blows with him and he had an idea of how fast his reactions were and they weren't good enough to give him any problems. If he gave into his provocations it would be like an adult beating a child. He was above that sort of thing, he just tuned out the slurping sound and concentrated on not sinking into the soft mushy mud.

*Takigakure Team Two​*A noise Junsui woke up and he moved to his window and opened it. A pigeon was pecking at the window with a message tied to it's leg. He pulled it off and lit up a lamp to read the message.

"You have your first mission tomorrow meet ready to travel outside the black forest. Kuroshi Hitogoroshi"
"I wish she told us what the mission was about" Junsui said

Pain shot up his arm and he held it gently, he wasn't sure what the time was but he decided it was a good idea to wake up anyway. He began his mornign training ritual, once he was done he checked his equipment. He made sure he had shurikens, kunai, wire and smoke bombs. He decided the re wrap his injured hand and wrapped the other hand so as not to make his injury apparent to anyone. He made sure he could use his throwing wepons with both hands. He packed up his knapsack with the essentials and left his house. He decided he'd stop at Rinko's house to see if she wanted to come, he knocked on the door and a beautiful woman with blonde hair answered the door.

"Good morning"
"Junsui-kun?" she asked
"Yes" he answered in surprise
"Rinko told me about her team mates"
"Please come in"

He stepped into the house, it was a nice house. He could tell that no man lived there. The place was entirely too clean, she offered him a seat and something to drink. He sat but refused the tea. She disappeared upstairs calling for Rinko. He sat for about five minutes before Rinko arrived with her backpack also. 

"So you heard about the mission then?"
"Yea, the pigeon woke me up this morning"
"I just wanted to be sure" Junsui said
"You want to go meet Kurai-kun?" Rinko asked
"I don't think hed want us to" Junsui said

She closed the door behind her they were off to the meeting place.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 5, 2010)

*Takigakure*

*With Kurai*

"Wake up you useless bastard" a voice called into Kurai's room. "I am already awake fool, now leave" Kurai's flat voice came back from the darkness. The man strained his eyes in the darkness to see where Kurai was but he could see nothing. "You always were a hopeless fool" Kurai said again his voice seemingly coming from everywhere, "brother." "I have no brother!" Akira shouted angrily into the darkness. "You are lucky to have your life after failing father so miserably" Kurai retorted.

"Only a soulless demon could have completed that task" Akira said annoyed. "I completed it" Kurai said simply watching his brother try to pin point his position. "Thus illustrating my point" Akira snapped. "Your continued failing searching is a waste of your time" Kurai said suddenly. "We were all instructed in the ways of the assassin, and I surpass everyone in the clan where that aspect is concerned." "Enough" a female voice said from behind Akira.

"You were just supposed to deliver father's message" the woman said reprimanding Akira. "Hey don't think you can talk down to me just because you are 5 minutes older than me Hotaru" Akira snapped at his twin sister. "I already get enough lip from this murderer as it is" Akira said into the darkness. "What is the message?" Kurai asked his older sister. "Father says commence your morning training" Hotaru said steering her twin brother out of the room. 

"I already did it" Kurai's voice came from the darkness. "Father knows that" Hotaru answered wrestling Akira out the door. "Do it again" Hotaru said closing the door behind her with a snap. Kurai dropped into push up position and began pumping them out. When he had finally finished the push ups he began his ab work out. When he was finally done with that he sprung to his feet and began his weapon training. The dull thud of metal hitting board rang out of Kurai's room for about an hour as he improved his accuracy.

"It is time to leave for your mission" Hotaru said a few hours later interrupting Kurai's sparring match with one of the chuunin. When his sister was finished speaking Kurai left the room without so much as saying a word. As Kurai leapt from roof top to roof top making his way to the meeting spot he pulled out a cigarette and lit it. If he was not going to be able to smoke around that woman during his mission he would need to do so now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow sits on a smooth rock, keenly watching her mentor, Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage of Iwagakure. He is about to demonstrate her a jutsu that he promises will further her path in the Sage Arts. 

"Now watch closely..." he tells her. 

Hatori extends his right palm towards her and suddenly a swirling mass of chakra begins to form and condense around his palm. Suddenly it begins to spin rapidly and cast off a brilliant blue glow. Sparrow's eyes widen as the chakra forms into a perfect spinning sphere, that rotates rapidly, so fast she can barely see the spin. She can even hear the vibrating hum of the visible chakra. 

"This is the jutsu that the Yellow Flash of old dubbed the Rasengan!"  he tells her, as he maintains the floating orb over his palm. 

"Yellow Flash?" Sparrow replies with an arched eyebrow. "Wasn't he Hokage of the Leaf?" 

Hatori nods, "Yes many years ago." 

Sparrow peers at the spiraling sphere and smirks with confidence, "I can't wait to learn it."  

Hatori flicks his right wrist and the Rasengan dissipates into thin air. "It won't be easy mind you. This jutsu is one of the most advanced forms of shape manipulation, not easily attained,"  he warns her. 
_*
You'll have it down in a day!*_ the Gobi snorts confidently from within her mind. 

Sparrow laughs inwardly. "Give me a week at most," she tells Hatori with a grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 5, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane uplifts her Mist headband which she wears tilted over her left eye, as a certain famous Konoha Shinobi once did. She uprights the headband revealing the transplanted Byakugan eye, taken from an insane Hyuuga bent on revenge. But she got to him before he could get to her thankfully. 

She closes her normal right eye, and peers at the world through the Byajugan, amazed at how much crisper and clearer the details are. However she still hasn't tried to unleash the eye's full sensory capability. With no other Byakugan user around to teach her, it's been a crash course in learning the many multifaceted abilities of her new eye, and she still feels that she hasn't even scratched the surface yet. 

"Okay here goes nothing," she says with a sigh. She channels a stream of chakra into her Byakugan and forms the hand seal. She had read from a file on the Hyuuga clan, that the seal helps to unlock the eye. Nothing happens at first and she wonders if she got it right, but suddenly she feels a searing heat in her left temple. Throbbing veins form through the skin of her temple, and Isane feels blood pump through them at literally a mile a minute. 

And then it happens, her vision suddenly explodes in all directions, almost like rapidly increasing the magnification on a pair of binoculars. Vast quantities of sensory information flow into her brain from the eye, overloading her. She snarls in pain and tries to cover the eye with her right hand, but to her shock she can see right through the flesh and bone of the hand. Bright blue energy flows within her hand. My chakra is blue she thinks just before she staggers to the floor and wretches violently. 

"Turn off dammit!" she exclaims, trying to cancel the chakra flow into her eye, but it doesn't seem to work. Suddenly her eyes flutter and she falls unconscious to the ground, overloaded by the sheer amount of visual input. 

_An unknown amount of time later..._
Isane awakens with her arms binded by a rope chord which twist around a gnarled tree. To her relief the Byakugan is no longer active, but that and the pounding headache are the least of her worries at the moment, as she looks up at the figure standing over her.  

"Hello dear, funny runnin into you here!" Misuto tells her with a sneer, revealing the pointy rows of his Shark's teeth. He deflty spins around a large serrated kunai along the fingers of his right hand. 

"Do you like your Byaku..whatever, baked or barbecued?" he asks her.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 5, 2010)

*The outskirts of Takigakure with Taki Team Two​*
Junsui and Rinko made haste to the meeting place, they got there a few minutes earlier that they were supposed to. They stood there for a bit and Rinko looked at Junsui's hands

"How come you bandaged them both up?" she asked curiously
"Well I didn't want to have only a single one bandaged"
"If we encountered any enemies they'd know it was hurt"

Rinko nodded, she didn't think about things like that. She wasn't the greatest ninja, she was no genius she was just average. She could tell that Kurai was something special but Junsui was similar to her she thought. They didn't stand there for long before Kurai showed up. Junsui noticed him flicking something just as he appeared. He didn't walk all the way up to them, Rinko waved but he didn't respond. He simply looked at the two of them. As if the three of them being together summoned Hitogoroshi she appeared. She looked them over and made a gesture to call them closer. The three walked closer to her.

"I think it's a good practice to talk about a mission before we start it" she said

Her voice didn't match her personality at all, it was calm and sweet. She began to go over the details of the mission. She pulled a map from her backpack and spread it on the grassy ground in front of her.

"We are here" she said jabbing the map with her index finger
"Our target is here at there cliffss" she said sliding her finger across the map
"It should take us three days if we walk, but we won't walk"
"We are going to run" 

Rinko looked pale and looked over at the two boys

"It's my job to make you into good ninja, you'll become good ninja or die trying"
"We'll be doing some training when we get to the location"
"You'll need it to complete the mission"
"Which is?" Kurai asked

She shot him a glance but he didn't turn away he just held her stare

"There are creatures called ruby eagles"
"Have you heard of them?"

They three nodded

"Well there are crystals that form on the edge of their wings"
"Those crystals can be used to cure poisons amongst other things"
"The scientists in the village need more samples"
"Any questions?"
"So we just collect the crystals? That's the mission?" Kurai asked
"Yes do you have a problem with that?" Hitogoroshi asked lifting her eyebrow
"No" he anwered
"Good and address me as Hitogoroshi sensei or Hito sensei"

It wasn't a request, it was a command. With that she moved off and they three gennin ran off behind her, She dropped back and allowed them to set the paste. She looked at their backs as they ran. She looked at Rinko then Junsui and lastly Kurai

"They made me stop doing what I love to collect crystals with children" she thought to herself shaking her head
"I must admit that there is something special about them though"
"Maybe the elders were right, I may be the best person to train them"

She picked up the paste and ran ahead of them

"You guys are too slow"
"Lets pick it up"


----------



## Kenju (Mar 5, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Agito Senju; Chuunin Exams*
> 
> Agito moved closer to the Mist Ninja as he returned his leaf forehead protector to its rightful place. "I didn't think you Leaf guys were such psychos," the white haired kid spoke followed by a small laugh. The mist kid holds his hand behind his back with an insane smile.
> 
> ...



*Agito Senju; Chunin Exams*

Rigz gives off a devilish grin as he holds off Agito's kunai with his own. "Yes! Thats just the way I want you to be Little Leaf!" the mist nin shouts before pushing the Senju off with sheer force, pushing him off of the tree. Seeing his opportunity Rigz throws the kunai in his hand at the genin.

Agito anticipates the throw and knocks it away with his own, however Rigz appears behind him upside down with the same grin. hes fast! no thats not it! Its... "Shadow Dance!" Rigz spoke before he could finish his thought and then grabbed a hold of Agito ans turns him into an inverted position. The mist genin firmly locks himself to his back, locking his ankles to his opponent's neck to get his body rigid.

"Peregrine Falcon Drop!" Rigz shouted still in the air, then pushing down on Agito's body in a pile driver-like fashion. _This isn't good I have to come up with a way to get out of this!_ he panicked as was getting closer to the ground. Reaching, into his pouch he takes out one kunai in each hand.

_My two last kunai....I should use them well.._ Agito informs himself as he prepared for the drop. "I don't know what your doin, but your sure as hell gonna have one hell of a headache!!" Rigs mocked as they were coming closer to impact. _This is it!_ at that moment Agito quickly stabbed both of his kunai into the ground, stopping the deadly technique and saving himself.

Rigz looks down amazed at Agito's clever move and leaps off of him. "Not bad at all Little Leaf! Your pretty smart!" The Mist kid complemented him as they returned their feet to the ground. _That taijutsu would have finished me. I got to careless,_ the Senju keeps his eyes locked onto his enemy, thinking of what to do next.

"But now....!" Rigs shouted as he grabs the giant shuriken on his back. "Here he comes," Agito mentioned in a low tone as he readied himself. "LETS SEE YOU DODGE THIS!" the Mist genin spoke before he threw the large shuriken with all his force at Agito.

Agito effortlessly dodged the attack, jumping over it, followed by a dash at his opponent. "Thunder Fist!" the Senju roared as he delivered a powerful punch into the gut of Rigz. The one-eyed Mist boy begins to tremble in pain, but with an even larger evil grin on his face.

"GOTCHA!" Rigz announced as he locked his arms around Agito's waist. "What!?" the Senju spoke alarmed as he saw Rigz was still able to move, but that wasn't only it. When he turned his head to the side, he found the large shuriken coming back for him.

"LETS CUT TO THE CHASE SHALL WE!?" Rigz yelled even louder as he waited for the Shuriken to com for them.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 5, 2010)

"Shut up already both of you. lf we were going to an enemy hideout we'd be found and dead already and stop the slurping." Suimaru said annoyed by both boys' tactics.
"Say it like it is" Said Ameryllis while she drifted around Suimaru but as only six  petals. She was getting a headache with Punk's slurping. She wanted to shut him up personally but Kiri forbid her from interfering with the lives of others beside Suimaru. She was like a spirit.


----------



## Sumon (Mar 6, 2010)

*Sanagi - Suna / Light - Taki / Punk - Kiri*

*Sanagi - Sunagakure*

Sanagi woke up with psycho like eyes and started looking around. Everywhere where he looked at, were a lot of broken puppet parts. Boy saw a broken bookshelf, which fell on the boy previously and made him fainted. And only after two minutes he remembered what had happened. Sanagi put his hands on the head when he felt an enormous pain in his head. But that pain wasn’t caused by the bookshelf, it was caused by his past memories. “Why? Why do I remember thins like that?” Kid was questioning himself pathetically. He took a hand of puppet, which wasn’t broken, and started beating it to the ground until it broke into thousands of small parts. Boy went back to his room and took a little human form toy. He putted that toy into his pocket. Then Sanagi left all mess caused by him and left his house to inspire some fresh air. 

Boy was walking by the streets of Suna when he felt a little better. He was looking around. Wind was blowing pretty fast and snarled Sanagi’s hair. Some people were running, others walked really slowly and kids were playing as usual. Boy entered an academy and started looking for a board. He hoped that he will be putted in a team already. One weak had passed from his promotion to the genin and he wasn’t assigned to a team yet. Kid wanted to talk to someone. He hadn’t got friends or family. So his teammates could really help him, especially at the time like this, when he sees his dead parents. 

“Huh, no team yet?” Boy said to himself silently as he sighed of disappointment. Sanagi was walking through the passages of academy when he looked for a teacher. He wanted to get a little information if he would ever get a team. But when boy asked someone, all teachers pretended that they didn’t hear the boy and just walked away. But that continued only until Sanagi got nervous. He couldn’t stand his ignorance any more, so boy ran in front of one teacher’s eyes and shouted. “When I’ll be putted in a team?” Teacher discomfited a little but didn’t lose his mind. “We’re lack of genins at the moment, so be patient. You’ll be assigned to one as soon as there will be more genins”

Sanagi knew that teacher’s words were full of lie. No-one wanted Sanagi in a team. Kid left an academy and started heading towards his house.


*Light - Takigakure*

Boy was lying on a huge branch of a huge tree and whistling some strange melodies with closed eyes. He remembered one moment of his youth, when he first saw this place. Everything looked so nostalgic now. Also he remembered his first training in this place. Then he was trained by his father. Kid remembered when he had broken his left arm because his father didn’t analyze young boy’s capabilities and knocked Light from the air to the ground pretty hard. 

But suddenly Light heard some kind of a strange sound next to him. Boy opened one eye to look what had just happened. He expected to see a small squirrel or something like that. But instead of a critter boy saw a tall man dressed in dark red clothes. Light stood up in a speed of lightning and pointed his index finger to the face of a man right in front of stranger’s eyes. “You! Who you think you are to stand up on my branch with such a lame colored clothes?! Get out of this branch right now! This is my branch! I saw this branch first!”


*Punk - Kirigakure*

Punk surprised a little and started laughing very hard at the words of his two teammates. Boy couldn’t believe of those two kid’s words. All Punk wanted to do was taunt and piss off his teammate really hard. Boy didn’t care if he will be friends or foes with his team. He wouldn’t risk his life for them anyway. “Give me a break, you two sissies! If you’re scared of cute creatures, then go back to the academy!” He stopped slurping an empty cup of yoghurt and threw it at the head his teammate, which had a blue scar on his face.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kirigakure Team Five
​*"Shut up already both of you"
"lf we were going to an enemy hideout we'd be found and dead already and stop the slurping."
"Well good thing we aren't going to an enemy hideout or even near an enemy hideout" Togatta retorted
"We're out in the disgusting muddy marshes looking for Flyms"
"Give me a break, you two sissies!"
"If you?re scared of cute creatures, then go back to the academy!" Punk said smiling
"Just ignore him" Togatta thought to himself
"Don't give him the attention he's begging for"

Punk threw the bottle at Togatta but he swatted it away without looking at the boy. He put up his two hands and closed one eye and pointed to his two team mates with his index finger allowing his thumb to stick up in the air. One pointed to Punk and the other pointed at Suimaru

"Bang Bang" he mouthed
"It could all be over so quickly"
"They wouldn't even see the bullets coming"

He noticed Shigure wasn't sinking into the marsh like the others, she was walking quite easily

"Hey Shigure sensei"
"Can you show me how to do that" he said pointing at her feet

It was incredibly subtle, while the others were slightly sinking into the mud, she wasn't. He feet weren't even dirty

"*I was waiting for one of you to notice*" she said slowly in her normal drawl
"*You'll need to master this before we reach to the location*"
"*If you can't do this, you won't be able to fight effectively anywhere in the land of water*"
"So how do you do it?" Togatta asked with a smile

He loved learning new things, it may not be directly related to battle but he would find some way to do so. The other two looked at her as she gave a small explanation. She explained that this was actually the second step of the training but they would have to skip the first part of the training because they were short on time. She explained the chakra control and placing it at the bottom of the foot. Since they hadn't made it to the really saturated part of the marsh it would be good for them to figure it on on the mud.

"*Let's begin we'll walk the rest of the way useing this technique*"

Togatta did as she instructed but he didn't get it right off, some steps he didn't sink others he did. He didn't have time to see how the others were doing. It took all his concentration to not falter every other step

"I thought this would be easier" he thought as the walked


----------



## Kenju (Mar 6, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Takeshi Kanda/Hidden Rain*​
> Takeshi entered his house soaked wet as usual with his smile that always brightened things up in the house,"Ma! I'm back from my first mission and boy was it awesome!" His mother came down the stairs, returning a smile back to him as well, but of course not as big as his, "that's great dear! so tell how are your teammates?" Takeshi closed the door behind him and followed his mother into the kitchen, "well first there's our sensei, Mesa-sensei; she acts pretty cold to us, but I think I saw a couple of smiles from her. Then there is this bad ass guy named Bo; sure he may a skull for a head and hes very quiet, but that only means hes one of a kind. And finally theres this girl named Yu; she may act kinda unladylike at times, but I gotta say shes probably the most skilled out of the three of us!
> 
> Takeshi then takes a breath to get some air after all of the talking, "well it certainly seems like a pretty interesting group, but...." To his confusion his mother walked towards him and lowered her head, "I like you the most." The woman gave her son a kiss on forehead and gave a smile. He rubs his forehead and gave a small smile, "come on ma, I'm not a kid anymore." She joyfully laughed at her son's words and stood straight, "I suppose your right. After all you gave just became an official shinobi."
> ...



*Takeshi Kanda*

Takeshi gives a small smirk after hearing his sister's usual cold words. He only saw her speeches as a way to express her sisterly love for him. "Everyone has there own way of showing their love I suppose,"  the one-eyed comment as he closed his eye.

Kisara becomes annoyed after her younger brother's usual accusation that she cares for him, causing her to push down harder on his head. "Don't overestimate your older sister's kindness!" she spoke in a dark voice, putting fear some fear into him. "I'll....be sure....to...remember that....now....could you please move your foot sister?....I'm starting...to lose consciousness," Takeshi pleaded in pain as he was slowly starting to black out from his head being crushed. 

"No, I think I'll crush your small little head until your other eye comes out," Kisara threatened with her arms crossed. "Come now Kisara. Hes still your little brother," their mother spoke as she was still washing dishes in the dinning room. "Fine, but don't expect to be let off so easily Takeshi," Kisara shrugged as she removed her foot from his head.

"Thank you, Big Sister Kisa," Takeshi said in a grateful manner as he sat up with smile. "You!!" Kisara foot swiftly came in contact with his yet again, but this time he was sent crashing into a wall. "I thought I told you to stop with those damn nicknames," she scolded him as she pulled his leg out of the hole in the wall, hanging him upside down.

"My..apologies sister...I'll try not to do it again.." Takeshi rubbed his head from hard hit that landed, but it was mostly from the kick and not the wall. "As a better way of apologizing, you'll go out shopping for food with me," she commanded while dropping him on the ground. Takeshi stood to his feet with the same smile "well thats great big-" "With your money," she interrupted, causing a large sweat drop to go down his head.

*Haiou Ramsaro* 

Haiou waved off to his sensei as he watched her poof away from the area. After that he turned around to his teammates with the grin still on his face, after accomplishing their objective. He was rejoiced that their training had ended and didn't want to be bothered with anything else, _this is my chance!_

"So...uh. I was thinking since were all free and stuff maybe we can hang-" before he could finish Rojii had asserted his idea about training even more. Haiou looked down in disappointment with Ojin laughing and pointing at him, knowing what he was planning to say. "Dumbass, don't get to overconfident. You still think anyone likes after your little lucky victory?" the ghost taunted as he walked up to the group.

_Hes right. What was I thinking?_ Haiou wondered with sad eyes as he listened to the conversation. With the wires still attacked to the shuriken, he pulls them in and returns them to his pouch. To the side he looked at the flower petals that were on the ground, _maybe it was just luck that I pulled it off_ 

He then heard Shohi point at him with a harsh tone, which frightened him a little. "Uh, yeah. I think so too. After all you guys were the ones who did the best," Haiou explained to her as he scratched his cheek nervously. He saw Rojii off with a nod, still timid.

"Oh and Haiou..." Shohi spoke turning around, which got him a little confused. "I don't get it maybe she forgot something?" he spoke silently next to Ojin, who was the only one who could hear him. "Maybe she likes you in THAT king of way," Ojin commented with a devilish smirk.

_Wah!? me!? Well....maybe she was just acting mean..., because shes actually nervous like I am..._ Haiou thought to himself with his face a little red. Before he could say anything, Shohi came with a hard punch to the forehead, knocking him down. "Ow! Ow!" Haiou whimpered as he rubbed his aching forehead in pain will watching her leave.

Ojin pointed and laughed at the pink eyed boy, toying with him about her liking him that way. "What a dumbass! Hahahahaha! A real retard!"Hahaha!"


----------



## Burke (Mar 6, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*
> 
> Dazy lights. Everything... moving. Ukeireru's eyes slowly cracked open, granting him a blurry vision of some sand-house. What the hell? How'd he gotten there? What the fuck had happened? He tried to rise to his feet, but a sharp pain in the back of his head stopped him from doing so. "What the fuck..." Ukeireru recalled the last memories before this. Burning the nazi-house. Walking trough the streets. Shinomori coming up besides him. A sudden movement. Nothing. "FUCK!" Shinomori had struck him in the head with the hilt of that sword of his. The fucking bastard had knocked him unconscious. Ukeireru cursed in his breath. That guy was going to get some. He grinned, but immediately got punished for it with a new pain-surge. Shinomori would get himself killed anyway, that guy was fucking suicidal. Ukeireru slided around the floor a bit until he felt the solid barrier of a wall behind his back. Sinking against it, he grabbed a cigarette from the packet and lit it. Then he just sat, unmoving, watching the dazing vision disappear slowly and settle into a more normal view of the room. "Fucking idiot..." Ukeireru vowed he'd kill the small ninja next time he met him. Even if it had been for some good reason, which he doubted a fair bit, he wouldn't have someone around that just knocked him in the head without warning. The pain in the back of his head had changed into a dull pounding.
> 
> ...



*Hyoumaru/Wind Country*

Hyoumaru Stood on one of the rooftops of the wretched town. He looked up at the temple where loud noises could be heard and smoke could be seen, He let out a deep gruff that sounded like a laugh.

*"It seems as if Kizaru is handling the situation."* His ears perked. *"My assistance is needed else where."*
With that, the hyoumaru clone dissapated.

His eyes opened, he was sitting cross legged in an empty room withnothing but a door and the mat he was sitting on. His beastly yellow eyes glowed as the door opened.

*"And what is it you want Shin?"*

_Later_

Both Hyoumaru and the lovely Shindame stood before a door.

*"Im slowly growing tired of your 'catches'."*

"Ill make first introductions, enter at any time." She said with a smile.

With that she dissapeared behind the door as Hyoumaru let out a deep sigh. With his acute hearing, he listened in on the happenings.

After Shindame got things started, Hyoumaru slowly opened the door and entered, his massive panther-human body filling the room.
*"I am Hyoumaru Jyuusei of the Hikenseibai."* He cast him an intense look, though, that was just his norml look. *"We both would like to know. Exactly, what happened?" *


----------



## Kenju (Mar 6, 2010)

*Takeshi Kanda and Kisara Kanda*

Takeshi walked in the rain of the outskirts of Amegakure with his sister walking ahead of him. "Takeshi! Hurry up your slowing me down!" Kisara ordered as she looked back at her younger brother, who was carrying many grocery bags in his arms and on his back. "Don't worry Big Sis Kisa we're almost home," the Kanda boy spoke with a cheerful smile as he walked behind his sibling. 

"What did I tell you about calling me that? You address me fully as Kisara!" the sister commanded yet again before her fist gave a quick smack to the back of his head. "Oh, right," he responded as a large bump arose on his head, but the smile still had not faded away. When he looked at his sister's side he noticed the Juubachi resting inside of its hint and hanging inside her belt.

Kisara noticed her younger brother's stare at her sword and turned her attention forward. "Takeshi," she spoke in a calm. "Eh, yes Big Sis Kisa?" he asked after his staring was broken by his sisters words. 

"I want you to watch this carefully," she said with her eyes peered forward. "Huh?" Takeshi wondered as he looked up at his older sibling in confusion, not seeing anything happen. Kisara moved her eyes to the side, slightly looking at a person in a hooded coat that was following behind them.

The cloaked figure starts walking faster, and faster. Then eventually it starts running while taking a katana out of its sleeve. The cloaked figures hood flies off thanks to his speed, revealing it to be a man with short black hair and a scar on his nose.

With quick thinking, Kisara leaps over Takeshi and knocks the sword away with the gauntlet on her forearm. The cloaked man becomes startled by her sudden action, but steps in for a stab to the throat. However, the blade is knocked away again, this time by a kick that sends it flying into the air. 

"Ah!" the man shouts as he looks up at his sword in the air and then he himself is knocked off the ground by a sweep of the legs by a kick, "Violent Wind!" She announced the name of the technique before standing back to her feet and then slamming her leg into his torso like an axe, leaving him unconscious. Takeshi watched everything that had unfolded in front of him in aw without blinking even once.

Seeing that her problem had been taken care of, Kisara returns to her younger brother with the still serious look. "Now you see Takeshi. The Juubachi isn't some toy you play around with. It isn't easy to be target everyday just to protect a piece of steel that can do some tricks. Do you really want to go through this, Takeshi?" Kisara explained to him with her arms folded as she looked down at him. "........Of course! The Juubachi has been the Pride and glory of the Kanda clan for years! And Its an honor to be able to hold something of that much importance. So I'll be glade to take it at anytime," Takeshi answers with a great smile and a sparkle in his single eye.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 7, 2010)

Sumon said:


> *Light - Takigakure*
> 
> Boy was lying on a huge branch of a huge tree and whistling some strange melodies with closed eyes. He remembered one moment of his youth, when he first saw this place. Everything looked so nostalgic now. Also he remembered his first training in this place. Then he was trained by his father. Kid remembered when he had broken his left arm because his father didn’t analyze young boy’s capabilities and knocked Light from the air to the ground pretty hard.
> 
> But suddenly Light heard some kind of a strange sound next to him. Boy opened one eye to look what had just happened. He expected to see a small squirrel or something like that. But instead of a critter boy saw a tall man dressed in dark red clothes. Light stood up in a speed of lightning and pointed his index finger to the face of a man right in front of stranger’s eyes. “You! Who you think you are to stand up on my branch with such a lame colored clothes?! Get out of this branch right now! This is my branch! I saw this branch first!”



Evie looked on as her mouth dropped open wide and her left eyebrow twitched as she looked on at the boy lying in the tree with who she presumed was her new sensei standing over him.

“You! Who you think you are to stand up on my branch with such a lame colored clothes?! Get out of this branch right now! This is my branch! I saw this branch first!”

Evie's mouth curled upwards with a smile as she crept towards the tree and climbed up it and underneath the branch without the boy noticing.

She wasn't stupid or naive enough to think that her new sensei didn't notice.

But anyways...
The branch had been disconnected from the main trunk with a single swipe of a kunai.

The branch went tumbling down to the ground, along with it's inhabitants.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Evie looked on as her mouth dropped open wide and her left eyebrow twitched as she looked on at the boy lying in the tree with who she presumed was her new sensei standing over him.
> 
> ?You! Who you think you are to stand up on my branch with such a lame colored clothes?! Get out of this branch right now! This is my branch! I saw this branch first!?
> 
> ...



"Such Disrespect." A kunai wrapped with a string flung upwards and wrapped around another branch, stopping Fu from falling to the ground, his foot holding up Light. "It is acts like that." Fu looked over at Evie. "That would be considered treason." He kicked Light up onto a higher branch and swung onto the side of the tree, planting his feet and calmly walking upward.

"Evie." He reached out and grabbed the girl. "If you wish to be a ninja, Quit playing games and get serious!" He threw her up on a branch and jumped down to the ground. "Meet outside the waterfall in 15 minutes. All of you." With that he threw down a smokebomb and poofed out.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 7, 2010)

Lul blushes, ?Um?? she then looks at Kanko, revealing her blue and green eyes and feral facial markings.  ?Kanko-sensei, he doesn?t look like he has a team yet?Do you th-think he could?Be added to our team??? she says, her face turning a light shade of red.

?I don?t see why not.? Kanko says, as the Skags explain that they need Tereya and Kodai to come with them for the time being.  ?Hey-?Well, that settles it, he can become a temporary member of our team.  We also just got a new mission.? he says, as he begins to walk in the direction of the next mission, ?After this you can have a two day relaxing break.? he says, waiting for the two.
______________

Koroshi smiles kindly at the boy, ?I?m not normally as mean as you saw, I just have to get used to teaching a team of Uchiha boys.? she says, putting medicine then bandages onto the boy?s hands.  She pulls out a Kunai, ?Show me what you got.?
__________

Yuki and Inka leap up from the ground, ?I won?t lose to you!? they yell in unison as they begin slamming their bodies against each other, limbs flying through the air.  ?Nothing!  Nothing is getting through!? they both exclaim, as they get themselves into a lock once more.  A shadow appears between both of them.  Hyuuga Yasha appears.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 7, 2010)

*Takigakure Team Two
​*"Lets stop for the day" Hitogoroshi said

The sun was about to set Rinko was relieved to hear that. She simply dropped to the ground where she was. Junsui and Kurai were winded, Junsui could go for longer than this. His body was in prime shape he looked over at Rinko she lay on her back breathing hard. Hitogoroshi walked over to her

"Ninja are supposed to be in peak physical shape"
"I don't know what they were teaching you at the academy but it looks like you have work to do"

Rinko tried to answer her but she was unable to while she was gasping for breath.

"Set up here" she said
"I have a few things to do"

With that she was gone, Rinko had finally caught her breath and turned to address Hito but he wasn't there any more.

"Junsui-kun, Kurai-kun how aren't you tired?" she asked
"I train for things like this, I'm not good at ninjutsu or genjutsu"
"All I can do is train my body"
"My strength is my body" he said sitting on the ground next to her
"Don't worry about it, your endurance will build up once you keep doing things like this"
"You'll be able to run for longer tomorrow"

Rinko nodded and smiled, Junsui had made her feel a little better. They she noticed something. Junsui didn't have anything to sleep on

"Didn't you pack anything to sleep on" Rinko asked
"Nah, I didn't bother" Junsui said
"The extra weight wasn't necessary"
"Oh, OK" Rinko said

Junsui stood up and walked over to her bag and lifted it, he was slightly surprised at it's weight. 

"What the hell do you have in here?" he asked

Rinko began to unpack the bag, there was a pillow, a sleeping bag, a change of clothes, a small pot, a lot of food along with various other things.

"WoW" Junsui said
"No wonder you were so tired" he said with a smile
"All I have in my bag is a sheet and some packs of preserved food"
"Well I need all that stuff" Rinko said indignantly
"OK OK" Junsui said putting his hands up

Rinko began to mumble about stupid boys not understanding a woman, she was over it after a short while though. Junsui realized that he may not be able to do his strength training in the morning so he decided to do it then. He walked away from the other two who were setting up and began to do his routine. Rinko walked over to him with a smile

"Can I join?" she asked
"Sure just do what I do" Junsui said

She didn't last long, she stuck through until the end but she did about a quarter of what he did. When he was done he walked back over to the site and sat down followed shortly by Rinko.

"So since we're a team lets share a few things about ourselves" Rinko said
"I'll start" Hitogoroshi said appearing out of no where
"How the hell does she do that?" Junsui thought to himself
"Kurai-kun knew she was coming because he tossed his cigarette" Junsui said to himself
"It must be those eyes" Junsui thought jealously

He was just a normal person, worse that average some might say. Not talented in any particular area. Hitogoroshi starting to talk snapped him out of his drifting.

"My name is Kuroshi Hitogoroshi" she started
"My birthday is the 22nd of April"
"My blood type is O+"
"I used to be a hunter nin for Takigakure but now i'm a Jounin sensei"
"I loved to hunt and kill traitors but now I am a glorified baby sitter" she said coldly
"With that said, anything I do I do properly"
"You will all be the best" she finished

Junsui could tell she didn't want to be their sensei but he didn't realize how much until now. Her final line gave him hope, he believed her when she said she could make him better than he was. Junsui went next

"My name is Tousaku Junsui"
"I was born on the 28th of April" he said looking over at Hitogoroshi
"My blood type is AB+"
"I don't really have any goals other than to become stronger and support the village" he said

Rinko went next

"My name is Horo Rinko"
"My birthday is on the 15th of October"
"My blood type is A+"
"I wanna be a ninja like my father strong and proud"

She was going to continue but she decided that was all they needed to know for now. She sat and looked over at Kurai


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 7, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Kuroroiyaru Compound; Sunagakure

Ryumaru stood panting, but smiling to himself.  "Let's run through it once more, okay?" he asked his uncle.  The tall ninja chuckled.  "Okay, but then we take a break!" Ryu smirked and launched a demon wind shuriken.

His uncle masterfully flipped over it, readying for Ryu's next move.  But Ryu was gone.  _'What the...'_  Ryu was gone.  However, he couldn't look into it too much because the second shuriken came out of the first's shadow.  He dodged this one as well, when he finally sensed Ryu's chakra flaring up.

"Soshouryu!  Rising Twin Dragons!"

Two dragons made of smoke shot out of his scroll and turned into a flurry of weapons.  Ryu's uncle dodged most, but still got a few cuts on his body.  The technique was powerful indeed.  Ryu fell to one knee and wiped sweat of his brow.  He gave short, ragged breaths.

"Alright, a little rest and some fruit and water, huh uncle?"

"Ho ho, sure thing little Ryu!"

They left to get some water from Ryu's mother.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Sasuke was already out of the smoke screen behind a tree.  He smirked.  _Got you..._. He threw out the three kunai he had managed to retrieve from the ground around Alice.  He attached explosive tags and threw them towards Alice, missing and hitting the ground in front of her.  The tags didn't explode.  "Dammit!  Duds!"
> 
> He looked up Alice and glared at her, watching her for his chance.



Alice charged at saskue getting close enought to knock him off balance the poofed. The real Alice jumped up the building and lived him to the ground. She the took tied him up left arm to right leg and left leg to right arm. "incase you were wondering, this is check and mate" she smiled as she sat on the chain using it as a chair. "Your stronger then ryu but not you don't appear to be as smart. I always use clones for observation. They keep me safe and you guessing." she aid with a smile.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 8, 2010)

Sasuke smiled.  "You're not very smart either.  You took an unnecessary risk, and if I had chakra you would be in a genjutsu right now.  However I don't, so you win this battle.  Now, if you could please untie me."


Ryumaru

Ryu faced the two adults, his uncles.  They were tokubetsu Jounin, interrogationists.  He smirked.  He was well rested and ready for action.  He threw a kunai and dashed, tailing it closely.  Once in range he shot out a black chakra burst.  This tactic managed to catch his uncle, who replaced.

Ryu spun on his heel and threw two windmill shuriken at his uncles, hiding a second one in each, before dashing towards them.  One blacked the shuriken while the other dodged, and the one dodging had took to the air for a manuever.  Ryu sent a black chakra burst at the airborne uncle, who parried with a much stronger blast.  He played right into Ryu's hands.  The second shuriken got him in the side, before turning into a sign that read 'Gotcha!' The second uncle had caught the second shuriken and was using string reeling to home in on Ryu.  Ryu used a third black chakra burst to destroy it before throwing four kunai.  While he was distracted, Ryu pulled out a scroll.  "Soshouryu!  Rising twin dragons!" The two smoke dragons rose and showered weapons on the uncle, who dodged them.

The battle field was now riddled with weapons.

Ryu grabbed two kunai and dashed at his uncle, who retrieved his katana.  They crossed blades several times before the uncle used the flat side to knock away the kunai.  He laid his blade across Ryu's shoulder.

"Good work, Ryu.  You are improving."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 8, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Togichi Kurai" the gennin said flatly, "born October 31st, my blood type is O+, why I have become a ninja or what my goals are remain unimportant and irrelevant to the proper functioning of this team. Just know I will do my best and protect you all to the best of my ability." Rin frowned a bit at the response but suddenly her mind was devoid of thoughts when her eyes met Kurai's. For what seemed like an eternity Rin stared into what she felt like was a void, devoid of anything human or feeling.

"I suppose that will suffice" Kuroshi said off handedly. "Do what you need to do to prepare for our mission tomorrow, you are all shinobi now, you should know what is necessary before we move out tomorrow." Kurai got up, stuck his hands into his pockets and began to walk away from the group. Junsui also got to his feet and wandered off in another direction, no doubt they were both going to train. Rin sat for a moment before she sprung to her feet and followed Kurai.

She sprinted after Kurai but she was surprised when she couldn't find him. "I am sure he went this way!" Rin cursed to herself. Rin slipped past a tree but still she couldn't find Kurai when suddenly. "What do you want?" Kurai's monotone voice came from everywhere at once. Rin quickly scanned the tree line but she couldn't spot him. "I was hoping to see how you trained so I could improve myself" Rin said kindly. "I usually don't have tag a longs but I suppose it would be a good idea since we are going to work together."

_A few hours later....._

"You are still going at it?" Rin said panting in disbelief. "There is plenty of time to rest when you are old and or dead" Kurai said darkly, "your prime years are now, so make the most of them. Rin pondered that thought for a while but she didn't say anything. "I understand you can use genjutsu" Kurai said suddenly. "I am still new to it, but yes I can use one technique" Rin said. "Good then this will help us both, I want you to continually cast genjutsu on me while I try to break it."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Sasuke smiled.  "You're not very smart either.  You took an unnecessary risk, and if I had chakra you would be in a genjutsu right now.  However I don't, so you win this battle.  Now, if you could please untie me."



"fine". Alice got up and with one tug on the chain, untied sasuke. "and just so you know, I could have brought you too your knees at step one." she smiled. Alice wound up the chain. "see ya later". She jumped down and walked away.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 9, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Ukeireru was just starting to feel a bit more comfortable again when the door opened again. In stalked a huge man. Well... man? It was more of a panther... man... or something. Ukeireru gasped. What the hell? "Holy..." He quickly brought himself to normal once more. What had he expected? He was dealing with an extremely powerful bounty hunting force. Like hell he'd find normal people there. The pantherhuman locked Ukeireru down to the floor with an intense look. "I am Hyoumaru Jyuusei of the Hikenseibai." A pause. "We both would like to know. Exactly, what happened?" Ukeireru's face creased into a small smile again. They weren't here to kill him off or lock him up. They were here wondering what had happened to those criminals. Ukeireru gambled, hoping that Shinomori was already out of town and not being similarly interrogated. "I killed em off" Ukeireru opened his bag and took out the ears of the criminals. "Someone's gotta handle the lower criminals, good bounty hunters, and from the people around I heard you weren't for taking those jobs" Ukeireru smiled at the perplexed expression of the woman. "Ten of 'em in two days" Ukeireru paused "Then me companion comes back and screws me over, and thus I'm here" Ukeireru grabbed at his pocket and pulled out a cigarette. "If any o' ye's a smoker, just call it" He smiled, now more widely, bolstered in his confidence by the cigarette smoking in his mouth. 

Shindame reposed herself. "And was it really needed to create such a swath of destruction throughout the city?"

Ukeireru chuckled. "Yes" He had planned to stop at that, but the pantherman growled. "You know just as well as I do that bounty hunting causes destruction. Small is the chance to leave a house intact when your opponent is worthy"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 9, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Suniko​*
Suniko was to meet one of her new team mates today. She didn't know much about him, she usually did research on people she had to work with but she wanted to be surprised. She left home with the essentials, her ninja pouch and a few other things. She made her way through Suna on the roof tops navigating flawlessly. Although she was blind she was able to easily avoid gaps loose roof tiles and the like. All those things made different sounds when the wind passed over them. In the land of wind there was never a time when the wind wasn't blowing.

She arrived at the address that she was given and walked in. There were two people in the yard. A man and a boy by the sounds of their movements, she stood and listened to them for a bit, they seemed to be training by the banter they were exchanging. She heard the man call the boy Ryu

"That's my team mate" she thought to herself

The two turned to face her and she smiled

"Hi my name is Teisei Suniko"
"Nice to meet you" she said pleasantly

*Land of the Waterfall with Taki Team Two​*Rinko dropped to her knees as did Kurai the area they had been training in was pretty banged up. Rinko had been using her Mist servant technique to make it seem like her mini horo were more than they were. She usually made 2 or 3 and multiplied them to make it seem there were hundreds attacking the enemy. She and Kurai were training he was training his genjutsu resistance and she her ability to use her skills in tandem with each other. It was productive for the both of them.

Junsui leaned on a tree watching them train together, he had just finished some training of his own. His body screamed with pain but that was how he liked to feel after a training session. The other two quickly noticed him

"Hito sensei says it's time to wrap up we are moving early in the morning"

He walked over and offered his both hands Rinko took one and Kurai the other. He pulled them to their feet and turned to walk away

"You coming Kurai-kun" Rinko asked
"I'll be there in a bit" he said

Junsui and Rinko walked off leaving Kurai standing on the battered earth

"He's probably going to smoke" Junsui said before Rinko could ask the question

They got back the the site and settled down to go to sleep, Kurai arrived shortly after.

"Tomorrow will be our first training session as a team"
"We will reach the cliff domain tomorrow at around mid day"
"I'll be picking up the paste tomorrow"
"We'll take a day training then begin our mission"

Rinko's face paled when Hitogoroshi said they were going to pick up the paste. She looked at her bad wearily and starting thinking about what she'd take out.

"I'll take the watch tonight"
"Tomorrow night another of you will do it and we will rotate" Hitogoroshi announced.

With that she walked out of the ring of light created by the fire and simply disappeared. Junsui awoke the the next day to something nudging him in his side, he wasn't even surprised to see Hitogoroshi standing over him

"Time to move"
"This is earlier than I usually wake up" he thought to himself
"This is crazy"

It took the gennin a short while to get ready to move out, Junsui noticed a bundle on the ground next to Rinko's bag and smiled he reached into his pouch and pulled something free. 

"Rinko-chan catch" he said as he threw a small pill for her
"Eat that, you'll be fine today"

She threw it into the back of her throat and her eyes came alive.

"Lets move" Hitogoroshi said taking off

Junsui almost lost sight of her in the darkness but it was for only a second he could heard her footsteps. It was clear to him she was doing it on purpose. He picked up his paste to run just behind her with Kurai behind him and Rinko in the back. They ran for a long time, the sun came up but they didn't stop. They just continued to run, Junsui could feel the paste slowing slightly. The terrain changed and the grass turned sparse and the trees all but disappeared. Something huge appeared in the distance the face of a cliff, as they approached it got bigger and bigger. Hitogoroshi slowed down more until they were at a jog.

"This is where the Cliff domains begin"
"We reached a little earlier than I expected" she announced
"You've earned yourself a short rest"
"Once that is over you will learn to walk on walls"
"We will not begin our mission until everyone of you can walk up the entire face of that wall"
"You will achieve that by perfect chakra balance underneath your feet" she said
"Think on that while you rest"
"This is just great" Junsui said shaking his head and frowning
"I know right, awesome" Rinko said looking up at the huge wall with amazement
"Finally something, I think i'll be good at"

Junsui just sat on the ground looking up at the mammoth wall and shook his head


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*
> 
> Ukeireru was just starting to feel a bit more comfortable again when the door opened again. In stalked a huge man. Well... man? It was more of a panther... man... or something. Ukeireru gasped. What the hell? "Holy..." He quickly brought himself to normal once more. What had he expected? He was dealing with an extremely powerful bounty hunting force. Like hell he'd find normal people there. The pantherhuman locked Ukeireru down to the floor with an intense look. "I am Hyoumaru Jyuusei of the Hikenseibai." A pause. "We both would like to know. Exactly, what happened?" Ukeireru's face creased into a small smile again. They weren't here to kill him off or lock him up. They were here wondering what had happened to those criminals. Ukeireru gambled, hoping that Shinomori was already out of town and not being similarly interrogated. "I killed em off" Ukeireru opened his bag and took out the ears of the criminals. "Someone's gotta handle the lower criminals, good bounty hunters, and from the people around I heard you weren't for taking those jobs" Ukeireru smiled at the perplexed expression of the woman. "Ten of 'em in two days" Ukeireru paused "Then me companion comes back and screws me over, and thus I'm here" Ukeireru grabbed at his pocket and pulled out a cigarette. "If any o' ye's a smoker, just call it" He smiled, now more widely, bolstered in his confidence by the cigarette smoking in his mouth.
> 
> ...



*Hyoumaru/Suna*

In the room, Hyoumaru was becoming increasingly annoyed by this childs attitude.

*"I am becoming increasingly annoyed by your attitude child."*

He then heard Ukeireru's talk of bounty hunters wake of destruction.

*"Hm."* He said with a gruff sort of laugh, *"If you say that destruction occurs when you meet worthy opponents, and judging on the destruction you speak of, you mean to say that these opponents are worthy to you, but you also said that these were fairly weak bounties that we the Hikenseibai have glossed over. Wouldnt this imply that you in turn are a weak bounty hunter?"*

He finished off with an animalistic sort of smile.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> *Hyoumaru/Suna*
> 
> In the room, Hyoumaru was becoming increasingly annoyed by this childs attitude.
> 
> ...



*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Ukeireru saw pantherman's face get a bit tense. *"I am becoming increasingly annoyed by your attitude child."* Ukeireru rocked back. What the hell was wrong with this guy? He had simply explained what he was doing here. It was Ukeireru's turn to get angry. He didn't let it shine trough though. He was facing a jounin after all. The woman stepped in for him. "He's done nothing wrong so far, Hyou. Don't get angry at how someone just is"

*"If you say that destruction occurs when you meet worthy opponents, and judging on the destruction you speak of, you mean to say that these opponents are worthy to you, but you also said that these were fairly weak bounties that we the Hikenseibai have glossed over. Wouldnt this imply that you in turn are a weak bounty hunter?"*

Shindame nudged Hyoumaru. They hadn't come here to pick on this boy. In truth, she was quite intrigued with a new bounty hunter on the streets... and such a young one!

Ukeireru looked incredously at pantherman. "What, of course I'm far weaker then you guys. What did ye expect?" Ukeireru paused, then continued. "I'm 16 years old, I'm not even near jounin level. Regardless of that, someone's gotta do the small jobs. If ye only deal with world-scale criminals, half the city will be fucked over by small-scalers. All of the criminals I killed had two or more innocent deaths to their record, and no one was doing something about it! I'm sorry, good sir, but did you really think I was close to your strength? And you weren't also as strong as you are now either, if I'm not mistaken. Everyone's gotta work for more power, and I'm not around long enough to already have that stuff"


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*
> 
> Ukeireru saw pantherman's face get a bit tense. *"I am becoming increasingly annoyed by your attitude child."* Ukeireru rocked back. What the hell was wrong with this guy? He had simply explained what he was doing here. It was Ukeireru's turn to get angry. He didn't let it shine trough though. He was facing a jounin after all. The woman stepped in for him. "He's done nothing wrong so far, Hyou. Don't get angry at how someone just is"
> 
> ...



*Hyoumaru/Sunagakure*

Hyoumaru seemingly ignored the last comment by Ukeireru, and he turned to Shindame.

*"What is your interest in this boy?"*

He was truely perplexed.

*"Young vigilantes appear every day attempting to rid the world of crime, most of them getting killed themselves like this one almost did if you hadnt intervened. Tell me Miss Shin, what is your interest with this boy?"*


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 9, 2010)

*Marshes of Kirigakure with Team Five​*
Togatta screamed out angrily

"This is the worse shit ever"

He started to stomp on the ground but he sank faster, he realized what he was doing and began to concentrate on putting the chakra into his feet. He stopped sinking and stepped lightly on the soft muddy ground. He took a few steps without sinking but he lost his concentration and began sinking again.

"I need to clear my mind" he thought to himself
"I can't allow myself to be distracted"

He stood and walked slowly he was suddenly distracted by Shigure's voice

"*You must master this before you fight the Flyms*" she said slowly
"You just shut up so I can concentrate" Togatta said pointing a finger at the scantily clad woman

She blurred and a few pieces of his hair floated down next to him

"*Don't speak to me like that*" she said shaking her head

Togatta frowned and looked at his white hair on the ground he touched the spot where they were cut from.

"I'll get you one day" Togatta said narrowing his eyes
"*Well I'll just run onto some water and you won't be able to get me*" Shigure said flatly in hew slow drawl

Togatta just ignored her, he realized throughout the entire exchange he didn't sink into the mud. He took a few steps and he didn't sink

"Yess" he said pumping his fist"
"Now that I can walk, time to run"

He took off running and one of his feet sunk into the mud suddenly and he tripped and fell face first into the marsh.

"FUCKK MEEEE" he gurgled with mud in his mouth


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 9, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Sunagakure with Suniko​*
> Suniko was to meet one of her new team mates today. She didn't know much about him, she usually did research on people she had to work with but she wanted to be surprised. She left home with the essentials, her ninja pouch and a few other things. She made her way through Suna on the roof tops navigating flawlessly. Although she was blind she was able to easily avoid gaps loose roof tiles and the like. All those things made different sounds when the wind passed over them. In the land of wind there was never a time when the wind wasn't blowing.
> 
> She arrived at the address that she was given and walked in. There were two people in the yard. A man and a boy by the sounds of their movements, she stood and listened to them for a bit, they seemed to be training by the banter they were exchanging. She heard the man call the boy Ryu
> ...



Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru; Kuroroiyaru compound, Sunagakure

Ryu looked up from the place he was sitting.  He wiped his brow and smiled.  "Hey.  I'm Ryu Kuroroiyaru.  Nice to meet you, Suniko.  You must be here about the squad, right?"

He stood and cracked his neck.  "C'mon, I'll introduce you to Alice." He began walking with her.  "Alice may be a little *ahem* abrasive, but she's kind, deep down."

They walked for a while longer.  Ryu noticed Sasuke walking with a grumpy expression.  Ryu bowed to Suniko quickly and ran over to Sasuke.  "Dude what's up?"

Sasuke glared at him.  "Alice is wrong!  She's so annoying!" Ryu looked skeptical.  "Something tells me you brought on yourself." Sasuke growled. "Whatever!  There's no way I'm on a team with the both of you!  Wait, who's the girl?"

Ryu chuckled nervously and scratched his head.  "Your uhm, replacement?" Sasuke flew off the handle.  "WHAT?!  You had a replacement for me before I even left the team?!" "Well, yeah, seeing as you don't get along with Alice..." Sasuke aimed a fist at Ryu, who grabbed it and flipped him.  He gave Sasuke a sad smile.  "If you don't wanna be left in the dust, get stronger." he said quietly.  He walked back to Suniko.  "Sorry about that.  So Suniko, tell me about yourself."


----------



## Sumon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Izuna - Kusa / Toshiro - Kusa*

*Izuna - Kusagakure*

Izuna was standing about 7metres away from his sensei and was thinking of what to show to Koroshi to impress her. Then boy drew three more kunais and started juggling all four to distract sensei a little. Boy threw two of the kunais into the air pretty highly and threw other two to the tree, which was behind Koroshi in the left side. Izuna missed Koroshi on purpose. Boy wanted it to look like he missed accidentally, because it was part of his plan.

Then Izuna charged towards his sensei. When he was about to hit Koroshi, kid was standing on his left leg only. So he turned his left leg to the left side and went after two kunais, which was stuck in the tree. It was totally unexpected. At least boy thought that. He propped against the tree, got out two kunais out of the tree and jumped off from the tree heading into the spot from which he had thrown other two kunais in the air.

Izuna caught those two kunais in the mid-air, turned his body around and landed on the ground. Then he crossed his arms and threw all four kunais at his sensei as fast as he could. He again wanted to miss, except this time those kunais had to fly in the left and right sides next to his sensei. However his skills weren?t good enough, so those kunais flew much farer from his sensei than he had expected. Right after the throw Izuna formed a few hand seals and a fireball came out of his mouth heading towards Koroshi. And again, Izuna wanted to unleash a large fireball out of his mouth, but had failed to do that. Maybe it wasn?t because of the lack of skills, but because of the fatigue. Izuna had a training session earlier today in a forest and hadn?t rested normally. But it wasn?t an excuse for Izuna, so he took a deep breath and jumped in the mid-air in case if Koroshi would get into the air. Izuna was all sweaty.


*Toshiro - Kusagakure*

Toshiro?s eyes expanded as he had surprised from the newest event. ?I was assigned to a team!? His inner was celebrating. Boy smiled and started talking while following his sensei. ?Then I think I have to introduce myself. My name is Toshiro and I?m 14 years old. I want to do missions and become a great ninja.? But then he stopped and started looking down to the ground. ?But I can?t fight against enemies. I don?t know what happens with me, but when I encounter an enemy moving towards me, my body start shaking and I can?t move.? Toshiro said with a sad face as the sorrow came from his left eye.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 10, 2010)

Suimaru kept trying master the jutsu but he kept falling in.

"Ugghh" He moaned. He was completly covered in mud from head to toe.

"Hahaha" Amaryllis laughed a little too loud.

"Shut up I though you were supposed to be descrete" Suimaru whispered. Sometimes he couldn't believe she was a top jonin. She was as loud as a bullhorn sometimes and as mature a a ten year old. He wondered what made her a jonin besides her ability to surpress bijuu powers.

"I forgot hehe" she said with a pitiful apoogy. He could see his teamates were getting better at this than him.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 10, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Ryu and Suniko​*
"_Sorry about that. So Suniko, tell me about yourself._" Ryu said
"I'm Teisei Suniko"
"I'm a gennin just like you"
"I'm blind as you may know" she said raising up her goggles to show her sightless blue eyes

She went on talking for a while about this and that and Ryu answered at all the right places. From what she could tell so far he was a capable ninja

"I want to be a medi nin" she said finishing up
"I think Konoha has it right" 
"There should be someone to support on a team of three"
"I'll be working toward that goal" she said with a smile

She stopped walking with him

"Now tell me about you and when can I meet Alice" 

*Cliff Domains in The Land of Waterfalls
​*Junsui looked up at the wall, Hitogoroshi had just signaled that their rest was over. He walked over to the wall and looked at his other two team mates.

"Soo Hito-sensei"
"I just gather chakra in the soles of my feet and then run up the wall?" Rinko asked
"Yes that's all you have to do" she said

She walked toward the wall and ran up the wall all the way to the top

"I'll be up here"
"You have two days to make it to the top" she said

With that she disappeared over the edge

"Well I guess we'll have to figure it out on our own" Rinko said

She concentrated for a second and took off toward the wall at top speed with her bag still on her back. She took the first step on the wall then the second and third. She was doing it there was a cracking sound and a loose rock broke free causing her to tumble backwards toward the ground. She flipped in the air and landed in a one legged kneeling position.

"That's not too hard" she said with a smile

Junsui returned her smile

"She made it pretty far up the wall, maybe it isn't so hard" Junsui thought

He loosened his body a bit by doing some stretches, he took his bag off his back and sprinted for the wall. He placed his first foot on the wall and it slid right off and his face slammed into the wall. He staggered backwards a few steps. He felt something hot and wet on his face, he put his hand to his face and it came away bloody.

"Are you OK?" Rinko asked worriedly
"I'm fine" he said waving her away
"Don't worry about me" Junsui said

He was furious with himself he walked backwards and sat on the ground, he could see his team mates making progress up the wall. Rinko was doing it surprisingly fast she could reach almost halfway up the humongous cliff face. It had to be about two hundred meters high.

"I'm not going to be beaten by a wall" Junsui said getting to his feet

*Takigakure with Shoutaka​*
Shoutaka walked down the middle of Takigakure

"When are you going to let me freee" a raspy voice said inside his head

Shoutaka stood in what seemed to be a humongous marsh with a gigantic crocodile standing in front him. The crocodile was bound with hundreds of thousands of chains. Only it's mouth was allowed to move.

"Shoutaka, I want to have some fun"
"I want to kill something" the huge crocodile said to him 
"I have a lot of things to do today" Shoutaka said
"You promised me" the huge creature bellowed
"I will do it, just not right now" Shoutaka said

With that he was back walking on the street, he didn't actually go anywhere. That place he want to confront the Nanbi was somewhere inside his being. He could never hope to control that beast all he could do was work with it. They made a deal when it was sealed within him. Once he killed something to sate it's hunger and allowed it to control it's own body it would lend him it's power.

"I hate going to meet these geezers" Shoutaku said to himself as he headed for the main building
"They always talk so much shit"
Shoutaku grew up under the care of the village elders, he was orphaned when he was a baby and lived his early years in an orphanage. He unintentionally bullied the children there. It wasn't something he did on purpose it was something that was just a part of his being. He passed a pair of women staring at him. He turned his gaze to them and the shivered noticeably then watched him with fierce eyes. 

"*We know what you are*" one of them said

Shoutaku began to scream

"It's escaping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

He used henge to partially transform his hands into crocodile legs and he dropped on the ground so that he was on all fours. The two women screamed in terror and ran off through the village. As the ran off, his hands turned back normal and he stood up.

"Stupid bitches" he said angrily
"Next time kill them" the voice said in his head
"I'm supposed to protect the villagers not kill them"
"KILL SOMETHING" the voice screamed in his head

He was about to answer and a cane tapped him on his shoulder. 

"We've been waiting for you" a voice said
"You're late"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 10, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru, Sunagakure

Ryu smiled.  "I noticed.  I'm glad you're comfortable enough to tell me.  Hopefully this is a sign that we will make a great team!  So you want to be a healer?  That's really cool.  If you ever need help, just ask.  I may not know a great deal, but I can be a training dummy... Just try not to kill me eh?" He laughed quickly.  "One day, I would like to become head of my clan and show everyone we are not the war mongering, blood-lusting clan we are made out to be."

He pulled his hitai-ate from his pocket and tied it around his neck.  "Please excuse me, but I want to make an assumption." He said politely.  "Your hearing must be above spectacular to be able to make your way around.  Is that true, Suniko?  Oh and to answer your question, we're almost at the Chain compound, where she lives."


----------



## Sumon (Mar 11, 2010)

*Punk - Kiri / Sumon - Oto*

*Punk - Kirigakure*

Punk?s feet had sunk into the some kind of a mud as he was running on it. Boy stopped and jumped on the rock. Then he looked at his left foot and started talking: ?Oh shit! Some kind of a crap is on my foot!? Punk pointed his index finger to his sensei: ?Who the hell gave you a permission to travel by the place like this, you fat-ass.? 

Kid performed a few hand seals, concentrated, sent some more chakra to his feet and jumped back on the mud. He already knew such a basic thing. He was expelled from academy many times, so no wonder he knew more than his teammates. ?You blonde, give me your shirt. I need something to clean the crap out of my foot!? 

*
Sumon - Otogakure*

Sumon was running on the tree when he became all sweaty. He jumped on the branch and leaned to the tree, so he could rest a little. It was very exhausting training for Sumon. He only knew how to climb the trees via chakra on his feet, but his chakra control was poor. Boy was specialized only in taijutsu. 

Kid was looking at Kotaro. Sumon wanted to become a lot stronger than his teammate and show him, that Teshi Sendan can get through Seikuken. Sumon wanted to prove, that jutsu is as strong as its user is. Boy stood up and asked his sensei. ?So what kind of mission we?re going to do??


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 11, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

Kurai clapped his hands together forming seals to mold chakra. "I need to focus a delicate amount of chakra to my feet" Kurai thought to himself, "too much and I will repel myself from the wall, too little and I will slip and fall." Kurai stabilized his chakra and took off running towards the wall. He leapt forward and his foot made contact with the wall. He stuck to it and began running, "its so much harder to focus my chakra so finely while running!" Kurai thought as he finally slipped and tumbled from the wall.

Kurai summersaulted in the air to right himself and landed in a crouched position. "How can I complete my goal, my clan's goal, if I fail here?" Kurai asked himself annoyed. Kurai molded some more chakra to his feet and took off running again. He made it further up the wall than the first time but he was still a ways off from the top. "Of course as strictly a genjutsu and ninjutsu user Rin is a lot better at this because of her chakra control" Kurai thought to himself as he observed Rin's progress. "Junsui must be struggling" Kurai added as an after thought.

Kurai took off running again and again and again, but each and every time his increase in improvement diminished. "I refuse to be defeated by some useless wall" Kurai thought to himself. "Akumagan!" Kurai thought silently activating his kekkai genkai. Kurai's eyes fell on Rin as she focused her chakra to her feet. He had to focus intently because he had not mastered his doujutu yet but he could make out the faint traces of chakra flow from Rin's core to her feet. "Now show me how to do it!" Kurai thought.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 11, 2010)

Kenju Storm said:


> *Agito Senju; Chunin Exams*
> 
> Rigz gives off a devilish grin as he holds off Agito's kunai with his own. "Yes! Thats just the way I want you to be Little Leaf!" the mist nin shouts before pushing the Senju off with sheer force, pushing him off of the tree. Seeing his opportunity Rigz throws the kunai in his hand at the genin.
> 
> ...



Agito began to sweat a little, now seeing himself in a desperate situation already. _Looks like I have no choice, but to use it,_ the genin thought to himself as he managed to move his hands behind Rigz head, who was still holding him. "Wood Release! Binding Nest!" Agito shouted after he preformed the necessary hand signs.

In reaction, a tree shoots from the ground behind Agito. With the right timing, the branches shoot from underneath the giant Shuriken, warping themselves around it. Rigz looked amazed as he saw his shuriken be stopped by the giant vines.

*Flash Back*

Agito stood in the middle of the training grounds by himself with his hands clasped together. He nodded his head and began quickly preforming hand signs. "Wood Release! Binding Nest!" he commanded, trying his attempt at the jutsu he had learned from the scroll.

From the ground in front of him, came a few leaves, but not what he expected. Seeing his failed attempt, he throws his fist across his own face, causing him to stumble backwards. After regaining his balance, he tries again with the same hand signs, however the result was the same.

Disappointed yet again, he knees himself in the stomach. He ignores the pain and returns to his position. "I can't let low class skills taint the name of the Senju Clan!" he clenched his fist in determination, but also in a little anger.

"Maybe its the distribution of chakra into the jutsu," Agito assumed as he rubbed his chin with his eyes at the ground. He nodded yet again and went back to preforming the hand signs. "Wood Release! Binding Nest!" this time large vines came from the ground below, but still not what he wanted.

"Close is just another word for failing," after Agito finished he swung his foot backwards and pushed forward, smashing his foot into his forward. The boy rolled backwards from the impact, but immediately returned to his footing. "I'll try to change my distribution a different way then," when he finished, the Senju did the Hand Signs the same as last time.

"Wood Release! Binding Nest!" this followed by an eruption of three vines crossing each other in a small ball. "Still no good," when his words were finished a grabbed three needles from his pouch and tossed them into the air. He stood their patiently, with his head down.

When the needles came down, they stabbed into both of Agito's shoulders and his back. Sure he felt them, but he didn't want to complain as they would only tarnish his clan. "I tried just about everything but I still can't get it right. Could it be that I just don't have the talent for it?......No I'm the only one in my clan, besides the First that can use the Wood Style. There has to be some other reason.." Agito pondered to himself for the reason, but he wasn't coming up with much.

He turned his attention towards a bush of flowers nearby and watched them move gracefully with the wind. After a minute of thinking it finally comes to him. "Thats it!" he blurted out before turning to his original position.

"I have to match myself and my chakra with my affinity....Wood..." Agito stood in the spot quietly and stiff as a log with his eyes closed, not making a single move. Many seconds passed by, but soon his eyes flashed open. He started making the same hand signs as last try, but this time slower.

"Wood Release! Binding Nest!" in the final try, many vines erupted around Agito. To his surprise they formed into the shape of a tree and encased the Senju, leaving only his face shown inside. "Looks like it was a success, but I'll have to work on the positioning and the speed more. Though in a way this is still failure so more punishment must be delivered..........as soon as I can find my way out of this thing..."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 11, 2010)

Chains compound

Alice sat at her table sipping tea. "that sasuke kid is such a dork. I could have used my grind and ripped the iron out of his blood stream. If I wanted too." she said to her self molding iron balls into different animals. "little moron."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 11, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain Compound, Sunagakure

Ryu stepped up to the Alice's front door.  "Alright, here we are, Suniko.  I think you'll like her.  She's really kind to her comrades."

He knocked on the door, waiting for her to answer while letting his mind wander.  He thought back to his meeting with Sasuke.

So Alice kicked his ass, huh?  Wow he's weaker than I thought.  I wonder if Suniko wouldn't mind a free for all spar.  I wanna see her power and give Alice a little payback...

He realized he was grinning evilly and was about to apologize to Suniko when he remembered that she couldn't see him.  He scratched the back of his head nervously; he wasn't really used to being around girls who weren't trying to attack him.  Alice had been the first, but they ended up attacking each other.  

_C'mon, Alice!  Open the damn door, already!_, he thought.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 11, 2010)

Chains compound

A butler opened the door and bowed to ryu and the girl. "I'm in the dinning room come on in" she shouted. Alice was still molding the iron balls. She watched as the others filed in. "So ryu, who's the chick?" Alice asked sizeing her up. "and where bitchboy?" she asked mockingly, refering to sasuke.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 11, 2010)

Ryu laughed.  "Bitchboy is at home.  Kicked his ass good, eh?  Anyway this is Suniko.  She's Sasuke's replacement."

He sat down and then jumped back up, laughing nervously.  "Hey, Suniko, this is Alice, our other teammate.  So, uhm, yeah, this is our team... Heh heh..." He was feeling really nervous right now.  There were two girls, right there in front of him.  He gulped audibly and tugged at his collar.  "Wow, is anyone else really hot right now?  Heh heh heh..."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 12, 2010)

Alice rolled her eyes and sighed. "Come on now you can't bethis nerviousaround girls can you? Or is it that your embaressed because your a cherry?" Alice asked picking on ryu. "relax, ryu i don't bite?hard." she commented still harassing ryu. Alice turned to suniko "Im Alice. It's nice to have another girls on the team. Not having to deal with sasuke is a good thing. So what can you do?" she asked.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 12, 2010)

*Kirigakure Marshlands with Kiri Team 5
​*"Who the hell gave you a permission to travel by the place like this, you fat-ass." Punk said to Shigure

Togatta could see anger boil up into her face and again she blurred and there was a tearing noise and Punk's shirt was sliced to shreds. He stood there with no top on.

"*I told you don't speak to me like that*" Shigure said slowly
"*The next time I promise you won't be wearing anything*" she said her voice calming

Togatta began to laugh and point at Punk, it totally slipped his mind that he'd been completely stripped by Shigure before and not five minutes earlier he'd gotten a hair cut for being rude. What happened next surprised Togatta though, Punk began to walk on the mud perfectly.

"I didn't see that coming" Togatta said
"I've been busting my ass for about an hour now and he gets it on the first try"

Punk then began to bitch about getting his feet dirty but Togatta was already concentrating on the task at hand he wouldn't be beaten by Punk. He could already walk on the mud but he needed to be able to fight on it. He began to run he had figured out the distribution. He decided to try something, when he fought he moved around a lot. He flipped and put molded chakra onto the palm on his hand and it worked. He did this modified training for a short while, he was covered in mud but he had figured out how to fight on surfaces such as this.

"Shigure-sensei I'm ready" Togatta said wiping mud from his face

*Sunagakure with Ryu, Alice and Suniko
​*Suniko and Ryu had been sitting chatting and waiting for Alice in Ryu's family home.

"Well it's not only my hearing that's enhanced" Suniko answered an earlier question
"My sense of smell and touch are also enhanced"
"I can control how acute my senses get for the most part" she said with a smile

Ryu nodded, she could tell by the way his head moved. It made a sound as it moved through the air.

"Someone's coming, I think it may be Alice-chan" Suniko said to Ryu

Sure enough a short while later Alice walked through the door, Suniko was already standing to greet her new team mate.

"*And who are you, sister?*" Alice asked
"I'm Teisei Suniko" she said politely 
"I'm your new team mate"
"I was appointed to your team today" 

Suniko listened to her heat beat, everyone had their own rhythm. It was like finger prints. She memorized Alice and Ryu's heart beat so she would be able to pick them out in a crowd.

"I heard we won't be able to meet our jounin sensei until tomorrow" Suniko said
"He's on a mission"
"So Alice-chan, Ryu has already told me about himself tell me a little about yourself"

*Cliff Domains, Land of Waterfalls
*​Junsui sat on the ground he was breathing heavily, not because he was tired but because he was angry. He looked at his team mates going higher and higher up the wall. Rinko was almost to the top and Kurai wasn't far behind her. He hadn't even made it half way up the wall, the sun was beginning to set. They hadn't even been at it for an hour yet before Hitogoroshi looked over the edge of the cliff.

"Since you didn't make it up you'll sleep down there tonight" she said
"Dammit" Rinko said angrily
"I would have made it if I just had a little more time"
"Good for you" Junsui said

He turned and walked away from his two team mates. He was so upset with himself. It was like the academy all over again, 

"Why did I become a ninja?" Junsui said angrily

He was sitting leaning on a huge rocky outcrop. 

"Rinko-chan and Kurai-kun will leave me behind in the morning" Junsui said
"You shouldn't be so hard on yourself" a voice suddenly said

Junsui jumped up and spun around, a man sat on the rock behind him. It was an elderly man

"I'm not here to fight you son" the man said
"Sometimes will power and intensity aren't enough"
"Sometimes you just need to relax"

With that he was gone


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain compound, Sunagakure

Ryu glared at Alice half-heartedly, before picking up on what Suniko had said.  "Our leader's on a mission, huh?  I wonder what they're like..."

He imagined a tough sensei who would drill them endlessly, but watch out for them.  They would learn powerful jutsu, have fierce battles with other powerful shinobi and stay five girls deep 24/7.  The mere thought was intoxicating.  He chuckled to himself in anticipation.

He rubbed his hands together.  "I can't wait!" Hesmirke at Alice.  "Hope you can keep up, Alice-_san_," he said smugly, mocking her hatred of formalities.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 12, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> Chain compound, Sunagakure
> 
> Ryu glared at Alice half-heartedly, before picking up on what Suniko had said.  "Our leader's on a mission, huh?  I wonder what they're like..."
> ...


Alice flicked a iron ball at ryu. "shut up cherry. You know what that's you new nickname "cherry"." Alice shouted. She laid a hand full of iron ball on the table and lined them up then grinded them into a machinal snake and had it slither towards ryu. "careful it's bites ryu" she said laughing.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 12, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Ryu, Alice and Suniko​*
Suniko was feeling out her new team mates. They seemed to have a good relationship she was like the third wheel for the time being.

"I haven't met our sensei yet" Suniko announced 
"Apparently he's from the Kinrasu clan"
"They were desert wanderers before they were allowed to live in the village"

Alice and Ryu looked up at her

"Alice asked me what I could do earlier"
"I'm a tracker, and I specialize in genjutsu" 

She made a few hand seals and she multiplied filling the room each of the clones reached for their hair where there were several senbon keeping her hair in it's tight bun. Alice reached out and touched one of the clones and her hand passed right through it. The clones simply faded away and Alice wasn't there anymore.

"Here I am" she said walking back into the room
"I want to be a medi-nin later" she said smiling
"I track by sound and smell" 
"I'm a support type" 
"You am here to support you guys"

She walked back over and sat at the table next to her other two team mates.

"So what do you guys wanna do for the rest of the day?" she asked


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain compound, Sunagakure

Ryu looked around in awe.  "Whoa that's some genjutsu you got there!" He smiled at Suniko before glaring at Alice's snake.  "A snake?  Am I supposed to be scared or something?"

He gave a wicked smirk.  "Well, Suniko, I'm a multi-range fighter.  I'm decent in taijutsu, I have a talent for weapons, and I have this.  Kuro Chakra Heki!" The black lightning erupted from his hand and shattered the snake.  "It's my clan's jutsu.  It doesn't work that well against Alice's larger scale attacks, but her small ones have no chance against this." He smiled and sat back down.

"Well training and that last jutsu has wiped me out for today.  We could get a bite to eat and hang for a while, if that's c-cool with t-the two of you." He couldn't imagine spending the day with two girls and not fighting them, but he would have to tough it out.  "I would really like to hang out with the two of you and become friends and not just comrades."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 12, 2010)

*Takigakure Team Five​*
"Hey Jun-kun" Rinko said appearing behind the rock
"Did you see that guy?" Junsui asked her
"I didn't see anyone"
"There was a guy, he was talking to me" Junsui said in a confused tone
"I think you over exerted yourself" Rinko said
"Using too much chakra isn't the same as exercising too much"

He looked at her and shook his head

"I'm not seeing things, he was here" Junsui insisted
"Well he isn't here anymore" Rinko said
"Lets go back you should rest"
"Yea" Junsui said still looking around

The two walked away and a bald head stuck out of the ground

"Interesting youngsters" the old man said and disappeared again

Rinko opted to take the first watch since she was the least tired. The other two agreed but Junsui could sleep. He kept seeing the face of the man when he closed his eyes. He got up and walked back to the rock and began to walk around the area that the saw the man. There was absolutely no trace of him though. There was a lizard sitting on the rock looking at him with big eyes. It blinked at him and ran away disappearing in the darkness.

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" he screamed out slamming his fist into the rock.
"What did he say?"
"Sometimes you need to relax" he remembered

He took a deep breath and sat down leaning on the rock and he closed his eys


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 12, 2010)

"You can do this" Amaryllis cheered from the trees to Suimaru who was still practicing trying to walk on the mud. He could see that his teamates already got it.
"What!!" hew practically shouted in anger. He had to calm down though because loosing his cool was bad for him.
"Ok focus" Suimaru said as he calmed down. "Come on you, help me out" he told his beast. As Suimaru stepped on the water mud he started to sink but stopped.
"I think I got it" he said and began running on it.
"GOOD JOB!" Am,aryllis screamed in his ear which startled him and made him loose control and sink.
"Oops" she apologized.
"Ready" he told his sensie.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 13, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> "I want to make them all suffer, but it will basically be suicide to go head on." Taron looked up into Seven's eyes and grinned slightly. "So I propose Guerilla Warfare."



Taron Hitori and Seven; Iwa Country; Couple Hours away From the Gaol

Seven looked down with contemplating look on his face at the proposed form of attack on the boy's former village. Eventually a smirk formed on Seven's face as he began to speak. "Kid your'e either stupid, insane, have a death wish, or all three. What makes you think you could take on an entire village just to take on one of the strongest men in the world."

Taron stared blankly at the adolescent. "I doubt you would have escaped there without my help so you owe me." Taron said as he got to his feet, "You can help me and take some of the credit when I succeed," Taron said walking off as one of Seven's eyebrows raised slightly. "Or you can cash that favor in right now by not killing me in my weakened state where I can't do fucking shit."

Seven shook his head in amusement as he got to his feet. "This kid has got to be good for a few laughs." He laughed catching up to the kid. "Count me in, so when do we start?"

Taron was silent as he stared forward as his lip raised in contempt at the Jashinist laying in his ritual circle with a pike sticking through his chest with multiple bodies surrounding him.

"For fucks sake." Taron glared up at the sky. "I had to come up against another fucking Jashinist when I don't have any fucking explosives notes either... Fuck my life."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 13, 2010)

*Lul* smiles at *Toshiro,* ?I?m Lul, I want to be seen as a kunoichi, to have a purpose at least.? she says in a quiet voice, introducing herself to him as Hanai and Zeke had disappeared.  

*3 hours later*

Night has fallen onto the group as they enter a new forest, the trees seem to be hundreds of years old.  ?We?re here kids.? Kanko says, then there are moans coming from deep within the forest.
_______________

A small fireball gets fired at *Koroshi*, he side steps, as the fireball swallows the tree behind her.  The kunoichi claps, ?Impressive for a genin.? she says with a smile, ?Let me show you what you did wrong though, so you can improve your aim next time you want to miss.  So they will go where you want them to.? she says, stepping behind Izuna as he lands, ?You just need to turn your wrist 45 degrees clockwise and you?re on your way to success.? she says, backing away afterwards.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 13, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Ryu Alice and Suniko​*
Suniko couldn't see Ryu and she wasn't sure what he was thinking about but she could hear his heart racing, he was excited about something.

"That sounds like a great idea" Suniko said with a smile
"I haven't eaten all day" she said rubbing her stomach
"There is a nice place I usually go to"
"It has pretty good variety, I think you guys would like it"

*Elsewhere*

A man robed in a tan coloured cloth walked through the gates of Suna

"It's good to be back" he said with a stretch
"Hopefully they won't send me out again for a bit"
"I miss the desert when I'm away"
"_Zukou-san I have some news for you_" a voice said from behind him
"Oh come on, I just got back two seconds ago" Zukou said hanging his head

The man gave him a piece of paper and then disappeared, Zukou opened the paper and read it and his eyes lit up.

"This is a dream come true" he said with a smile
"I always wanted to be the leader of a team"
"Much safer than missions" he said scratching his head

*Marshlands of Water Country with Kiri Team 5​*
Togatta was still moving around on the muddy ground as Suimaru practiced he decided to take a rest and sat on a rock that was sticking out of the mud. As soon as he reached the rock he heard Suimaru

"Ready"
"Yesss" Togatta said

Shigure looked at her team and smiled

"*We'll start our mission in the morning*"
"*With the remainder of this day we'll head to the area just outside the area the Flyms are known to inhabit*"

The three gennin and their sensei moved through the marshlands much easier now that they knew how to keep themselves from sinking. The terrain only got worse. It went from mud to muddy water, there were humongous trees with large tangled spidery roots. They began to hear all sorts of noises as they continued to move toward their target and the sun disappeared. A fog thick fog began to rise up in the marshes.

"*We'll stop here for the night*" Shigure said

She pointed toward a huge tree, it's roots were a tangled mass. When they got closer and walked between them Togatta noticed that inside was dry and spacious.

"*This is called a marsh motel*" Shigure said slowly
"*This is what travellers that have to spend the night in the marsh camp in*" she said
"This is pretty cool" Togatta said

Even though he was rude and liked to fight Togatta was still a kid at heart. He chose a corner and set up his sleeping stuff. 

"*Get a good rest we'll be moving early in the morning*"

Togatta didn't know when be he was sleeping before he knew it. 




*The Cliff Domains, Taki Team 5
​*Rinko poked Junsui on his shoulder, he opened his eyes to see that he'd fallen asleep leaning on the rock from the night before.

"You looked comfortable" she said
"I didn't want to wake you up"
"I'm going to start practicing, I just wanted to let you know"

With that he walked away leaving him there sitting, it wasn't normal for him to sleep that late but he was tired. 

"Just relax" he thought to himself again

He sat there a bit with his legs folded just concentrating on his task, he got to his feet and made his way toward the wall. Rinko was no where to be seen, it seems she'd already made it up the wall and was with Hitogoroshi. He looked up and saw Kurai had almost made it to the top. It wouldn't take him much longer before he left Junsui also. Junsui relaxed himself and concentrated on molding chakra into the bottom of his feet. He started a slow walk toward the wall and picked up his speed slowly. He hit the wall running at top speed and doubled what he'd done the previous day on his first try. He began to slip as his control wavered, he put concentrated a large amount and shot backwards off the wall through the air. He tucked his feet in and flipped gracefully through the air. He landed easily.

"Just relax" he said 

He didn't allow himself to get excited because of his small advancement. He looked up just in time to see Kurai disappear over the edge of the wall. It was only him left. He continued for hours, midday came and went and he was making a steady progress up the wall. 

"This is it" he said with his eyes closed
"I can't make them wait for me"
"It has to be today" he said looking at the sun in the sky

He was almost there he began to run for the wall and sprang at it and began to run up the wall. He just kept going and going until he finally reached the top, a piece of rock broke loose and he grabbed the edge of the cliff and pulled himself over and lay on the ground. Rinko seemed to be waiting for him

"YAYYYYY!!!!!" she said clapping you finally made it
"I did" he said with a smile

She offered him her hand, he took it she helped him to his feet. There was a little camp set up at the top. He dipped in his bag and pulled out one of his rations and began to eat. It wasn't long before Hitogoroshi appeared

"Nice of you to finally join us Junsui-kun" Hitogoroshi said
"We'll rest for the remainder of today and we start our mission tomorrow"
"I'll let you know from now"
"I won't be assisting you with getting the crystals"
"I won't even be watching you"
"Who's on watch tonight?" she asked
"Kurai-kun" Rinko answered
"I'll be around, someone has been watching us" she said

Junsui and Rinko exchanged a look but nothing more

"Tell Kurai-kun what I said when he returns"

She walked away and was gone


----------



## Chaos (Mar 13, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron was silent as he stared forward as his lip raised in contempt at the Jashinist laying in his ritual circle with a pike sticking through his chest with multiple bodies surrounding him.
> 
> "For fucks sake." Taron glared up at the sky. "I had to come up against another fucking Jashinist when I don't have any fucking explosives notes either... Fuck my life."



*Eight, Iwa*

The pain... The unbearable pain... It wrecked trough Eight's body, tearing trough the tissue of his flesh, burning trough his bones and reverberating like a huge drum inside his head. He felt the pain rise even higher. A maniacal laugh escaped from him as the feeling of an aggressive wildfire shot trough his organs. He felt his strength rise as the crackling sensation made it's way up to his skull, felt the destructive power surge. And then... He felt two persons in the vicinity. With a growl that was reserved for only those people who dared to interrupt his ritual, Eight began forming seals. He lay back and waited, letting the pain come back into his body, but only in the background, so he wouldn't be unable to move when these two intruders came onto the small open field where he was performing his ritual. He lay and waited.

"For fucks sake." One of the intruders glared up at the sky. "I had to come up against another fucking Jashinist when I don't have any fucking explosives notes either... Fuck my life." The two persons came into sight. Both of them were boys. Both of them were strong. Both of them were immediately enveloped in a deep mist as Eight completed the last seal of his jutsu. "Kirigakure no jutsu" By the time either of the intruders comprehended what was going on, Eight was gone. Making full use of the confusion, both of the intruders could suddenly feel the bite of cold steel resting on their necks. "One movement, you die" real Eight, who had his knife resting on the neck of a short blonde boy, the one who had shouted out when they had first arrived on the clearing, whispered in the guy's ear. The Raiton Bunshin that had the other intruder in a similar position repeated the message in his ear. "Now give me one reason why I should let you live now you have disturbed my ritual" Eight said in a cold tone that sounded of ultimate superiority.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 13, 2010)

*Takigakure with Tousaku​*
Tousaku walked up the winding stair case ahead of the old man, this was the building the elders met in. He'd never met the village leader it was always these same three men. He reached the top of the stairs and walked into a room. Two of the men were already seated. The third man joined them and they started the meeting.

"We've decided that you need to join a team" one of them began
"No" Shoutaku said simply
"Boy you do as we say" another of the men said
"I do what I want" Shoutaku said

He was right for the most part, he didn't have perfect control over the nanbi yet but he didn't need perfect control to do what he threatened to do. With the deal that he'd made with the nanbi all he had to do was give over control to the beast.

"You will do as we say" the man said slamming his hand on the table

Shoutaku laughed

"You sealed this thing inside me and plan to use me as a weapon"
"You should have picked someone else if you wanted a puppet" Shoutaku said
"Lets all calm down" said one of the men who hadn't spoken yet
"Shoutaku-kun if you don't want to be a part of a team what do you want?"
"You need to be trained"
"We just thought you'd want to experience a normal life"
"I'm not normal though" Shoutaku said shaking his head
"I don't like to be around people"
"What about Rangako-san" the old man said

Shoutaku's demeanor changed at the mention of the name. Rangako was the ninja that defeated the nanbi and sealed it away. He was also the only person that Shoutaku felt even remotely close to.

"What if he were to train you?" the man asked
"Just me? No team?" Shoutaku asked
"If that is what you want" the man said

One of the other men began to speak but the he was silenced by the raise of a hand

"I would prefer that" Shoutaku said
"We'll send word to him" the man said
"Until then stay out of trouble"
"I saw what you did earlier"

Shoutaku was about to explain be he was silenced.

"You are dismissed"

Shoutaku turned and walked out the door. He was back on the street in no time at all. He was more excited that he'd ever been, he never had a sensei. He was always trained by several different people but he saw that as a waste. 

"Now you have what you want give me what I want" the nanbi said 
"Fair enough" Shoutaku said

With that he headed out the village to go hunting.

*Back at the meeting room
*
"You're too easy on him"
"I am not going to argue with you" the man said getting to his feet
"We do things differently obviously" he said walking toward the door
"He's a tool, a weapon to be used"
"While that may be a fact if we treat him as such we will never be able to use him properly"
"We need to make him love the village, Rangako-san is the only person that could make him do that after what we put him through"

With that he walked out the door leaving two men in the room

"We need to get rid of that old fool" one of the men said his voice hot with anger
"Just a little while longer" the other man said with a smile
"We still need him to do a few more things for us"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 13, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> Chain compound, Sunagakure
> 
> Ryu looked around in awe.  "Whoa that's some genjutsu you got there!" He smiled at Suniko before glaring at Alice's snake.  "A snake?  Am I supposed to be scared or something?"
> ...



alice threw more balls at ryu. "you wanna go again pretty boy." she yelled half laughing. She called over a butler "tell him what you want suniko." Alice ordered grilled chicken and white rice. "and for you guys?" she asked.


----------



## Michellism (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Chunin Exams*

*"RUN!!!" *The words slurred by the flooding surge of blood that gysered up his throat as he was ripped in half like a sheet of paper. Lyra roared out like a feral beast, The Sanbi's chakra swirling around rapidly around her body. She had been making her way to the second floor of the floating structure when the fools had gotten in her way.

_"STOP HER, DON'T HER GET THROUGH!" _A Blood stained Stone Shinobi called out as he commanded his line of Ninjas who weaved handsigns. "FIRE STYLE FIRE BALL JUTSU!" The wave of flames rushed towards Lyra heating the rock beneath it charring it black. Those unlucky enough to be standing to close the flames were quickly engulfed by it, Exposing them to the bone.

Breathing Lyra suddendly let out an explosive current of air that pushed the flames away. The stray rocks bombarding the Ninjas as they placed their forearms in the air shielding their eyes of the debris. *"RRAAGHHH!!"* The enraged girl roared out as she split another ninja in half with her bare hands. "SHE'S A DEMON!" One of them finally let out as she stood admist of the destruction.

The swirling clouds of debris tainted with the teal color of her chakra as the blood poured down her claws and face. Growling to herself in utter peace she turned her attention to the survivors who quickly jumped at her glare. The Sanbi's figure could be seen hovering above her in the form of chakra. 

It was apparent to all the Mist Ninja now, That Lyra had grown restless. The demon inside her was sure to be realeased. Arlong watched with hungry eyes as the scene unfolded.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Ryu, Alice and Suniko
​*Alice called her butler and ordered food, Suniko was a bit surprised. Not many families in Suna had servants, her family certainly didn't. She was a bit jealous at first.

"Can we order anything?" she asked apprehensively 

Alice nodded

"In that case stir fried vegetables with pork and some rice" Suniko said

The butler nodded and turned to Ryu, Suniko zoned out she couldn't see the house so she had no clue about how it was decorated. She smelled a lot of cleaning agents, different kinds so from that she could tell that there were a lot of different ornaments. Her house was small and simple nothing like this place.

"Hey Alice-chan can you give me a tour of your house"
"While we wait for the food, I've never been in a house as nice as this"

Elsewhere

Zukou walked through Suna trying to decide what he should do. He would only have the rest of this day off before he started work again.

"This notice doesn't tell me the name of the gennin I will be training" he thought
"I should probably go find that out and do some research on them" 
"I get to test them and train them" he though gleefully

With that thought he ran off to find out the names of his new charges.

*Takigakure with Shoutaku​*
Shoutaku walked out of the village trying to decide where he should hunt. The bigger the creature he killed the happier the nanbi was. When he didn't have time he usually killed a bird but something that small only shut the nanbi up for a few hours. Something as big as a cow kept it quiet for days. He began to make his way toward the marshes, there were huge monsters living there. If he didn't go too far into the marsh he would be fine though. The marsh was right on the border of Takigakure and Kusagakure it was the former home of the Nanbi maybe that was why when he went there it wasn't as grumpy or miserable.

As he approached the marshes the land scape changed from grassy to muddy. The mud wasn't too soft that it caused him to sink. It just dirtied his feet. He began to move around the marsh as silently as he could but he made a lot of squishing noises the deeper into the marsh he went.

"You are so noisy you'll never catch anythingggggg" the nanbi rasped
"Shut up" Shoutaku responded aloud
"I hunt differently to you, while you sneak up on things I make noise so something can find me and attack me"
"You are always so confident because you know I'll save youuuuuuu" the nanbi rasped
"Well if I die you die too"

The nanbi began to laugh is his raspy voice and Shoutaku tried to block it out. He wished he knew a way to make it shut up sometimes. The only way he could do that was to kill though. Killing never bothered him, it wasn't something he liked or disliked. It was just something he had to do to keep the nanbi in check. What use was a weapon if you couldn't use it properly. 

Shoutaku suddenly heard something move, he turned to see the knee deep water he was standing in disturbed. 

"What do you think that was?" Shoutaku asked the nanbi
"I'm not telling youuuuuuu" he rasped excitedly

Suddenly a huge head burst out of the water a few feet in front Shoutaku. The create opened it's mouth to show rows of jagged teeth.

"Fuck, a king python" Shoutaku said jumping back
"What are you so scared aboutttttt, it's just a babyyyyyyy" nanbi rasped

Shoutaku ignored the nanbi, even though it was a baby King Python it could still swallow him whole. He dodged two more strikes as the creature reared out of the water. It was humongous. It was much taller than him it struck at him again he dodged it sending the beast crashing into the water he was trying to position it to attack it but it just recoiled and was ready to attack him again.

"I can do this" he said 

The snake lunged forward and Shoutaku didn't move. The snake bit into his mid section and raised him out of the water. 

*POOF*

Shoutaku's form turned into a bunde of reeds 

"Shadow dance" he whispered

Shoutaku appeared behind the snake 

"Baito no wani"

He placed his wrists together and struck the back of the snake's upper portion as hard as he could. His sharp nails sunk into the snake's back and he drew his hands out with a double handful of snake flesh. The huge beast thrashed around knocking him off it's back. He flew backward and splashed into the water, he threw the snake flesh away and readied himself for the snake again.

The snake was injured but not badly enough to make it stop, Shoutaku would need to strike the exact same spot in hope of crushing one of the snake's vertebrae and stopping it. The same move wouldn't work again. Animals were very smart he looked around and found what he was looking for. He waited for the snake to began to move toward him and ran off. The snake followed him and was easily gaining on him. He'd seen ninja from the village run over water but he had no clue how to do that so he was running through knee high water with a 20 foot snake following him. He ran through a pair of tree and turned to see just what he wanted. The snake was stuck but he knew it wouldn't be stuck for long, he needed to act quickly.

He jumped and grabbed the branch overhead and used it to catapault himself into the air. He had averaged it perfectly he dropped onto the back of the snake 

"*Baito no wani*" he screamed 

His hands plunged into the squishy bloody hole and this time he hit something hard. With all his strength he closed his hands around it and pulled. There was a popping noise and the snake went limp crashing into the water. The beast wasn't dead yet, it was only paralyzed.

"Killlll itttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!" the nanbi rasped

It was silent for the entire fight until then, Shoutaku ignored the voice and walked toward the head of the snake. He pulled a kunai free from his pouch and raised his hand above his head and plunged it into the middle of the beasts eyes driving the entire kunai into the beasts brain

"Ahhhhhhhhhhh" he heard the nanbi say

He was standing before the huge beast in his mind, the creature relaxed visibly the chains that usually looked under stress were sagging

"That tasted good" the nanbi growled
"That was the best ever"
"So much power that creature had"

Shoutaku was standing in the marsh again looking at the humongous dead snake. 

"Well now that over, time for me to do some training"

There was suddenly a sound of branches breaking and he turned to see the huge form of another snake headed strait for him.

"The motherrrrrr!!!!!!!" said the nanbi excitedly


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 15, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Sunagakure

Ryu smiled to the butler after dodging the balls.  "Ah yes, water and an apple, please." He bowed and turned to Alice and Suniko.  "Mind if I step outside?" He excused himself and opened the door, taking a long sigh.  He reached into his coat pocket and pulled out a small rectangular box.  He pulled out a kunai that was double edged and black, with the name Kuroroiyaru Sangoku engraved on it.

"I'm gonna be a shinobi, grandpa Sangoku.  And I won't be a disappointment like father." He put the kunai in its case and sat with his back against the wall of the home.  He closed his eyes as the golden breeze blew through Sunagakure, the cool breeze that almost never hit the desert during the day.  He smiled to himself as his coal eyes opened and he took in the blue desert sky.  "Heh.  I wonder what our leader's like... Can't wait for the missions to start."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

"Suniko I hate formalitlys just call me alice." shes said with a fake smile. she dismissed the butler to get everything.  "So can you do anything else?" alice asked with a grin.

The butler returned a few minutes later with the food. Alice sat there "_ryu get your fucking ass in here befor i throw something at you_" she thought to herself


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 15, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"That was pitiful" Kurai thought to himself as he reminisced on his wall training. "You have first watch" Rin said happily to Kurai. Kurai nodded his head in response as he mulled over the wall training in his mind. If he hadn't used his doujutu on Rinko it would have taken him longer to climb the wall than it already did. "I have gotten stronger" Kurai thought to himself as he flexed his muscles, "that wall training wasn't light work. It is also getting stronger" Kurai thought opening his eyes revealing the Akumagan.

Kurai observed his team mates through the Akumagan discerning the differences between the way it functioned now and in the past. His divine sight ability had definitely improved, he could see drops of sweat rolling down Junsui's face from an impressive distance away. But there was also something else going on that he could not quite figure out. His body was fatigued from the chakra expenditure and control but for some reason he could feel his stamina recovering at an abnormal rate.

Kurai sat stationary for a few moments observing his body inch by inch with the Akumagan. He didn't know how to explain it but apart from his normal chakra flow there was something else being stored inside of him. "It looks like chakra but it isn't quite the same thing" Kurai thought to himself, "it looks more like light than anything else. It must have something to do with the Akumagan" Kurai concluded. A lesser ninja would have sat on his ass and waited for a jounin to explain what was going on. But Kurai wasn't a lesser ninja and there was nobody to help him with his doujutu, only he alone knew its secrets.

_A few hours later......_

"I see" Kurai thought to himself smugly, "I can convert this light energy into chakra and vice versa, but its slow, I need to get better at it so I can use it in battle." Whether Rinko or Junsui was asleep or not Kurai didn't care, he was like a man possessed trying to gain control over his new found abilities. Kurai hopped from the wall he had not too long ago conquered and his hair whipped about in the wind as he plummeted to the bottom.

Kurai flipped a few times and landed in a crouched position with his back to the wall. He got to his feet and turned to face the wall with his doujutu activated. Kurai bit the tip of his thumb and smeared the blood across his palm. "Kuchiyose no Jutsu" Kurai whispered pressing his palm to the grass ground. There was a puff of smoke and a small jet black dragon with red markings appeared in the summoning circle. *"Watcha want kid?"* Smaug asked unfolding his wings and taking to the air.

Smaug wasn't much bigger than a small dog and he had no special abilities but he was quite knowledgeable and insightful and had helped Kurai work through understanding the Akumagan. Smaug landed on Kurai's shoulder and folded his wings before speaking again, *"something new happen with those pretty eyes of yours?"* "Yes" Kurai said simply, "my training has unlocked a new ability and I need your help while I train it." *"I ain't got nuttin better to do"* the dragon said simply. "Good because I am going to combine my doujutsu training with my wall climbing training" Kurai said pointing to the wall before them.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 15, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
???, ???

_Ryu threw down his scrolls and performed the proper seals.  The twin dragons appeared from the ensuing smoke screen and became a huge barrage of weapons, from katanas to shuriken to massive german_ Zweih?nders_.  The two shadows slithered between the falling blades and continued towards Ryu.

Ryu hackflipped and launched a Black Chakra Burst at the shadow, but it effortlessly dodged, before drawing a scythe from no where.  The other shade drew a chokutou.  Ryu drew twin kunai and parried the first array of strikes before he was thrown back.  _ Still too weak...[/I] _the shades spoke in a gravely drawl._

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Outside Chain compound, Sunagakure

Ryu awoke with a start.  "A dream, huh?" He looked around and yawned.

"Might as well see what Alice and Suniko are up to." And with that, he walked back into Alice's home.  "Yo, Alice!  Where are you guys?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 16, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

*"You realize that things don't just happen overnight right kid?"* Smaug asked as he soared next to Kurai. Kurai had spent the last few hours climbing the wall over and over again with his doujutsu on. He figured if he trained his body and had Smaug to guide his mind he could make sense of the Akumagan. So far he had discovered that if there was no external light source his eyes wouldn't have any to absorb. He could change this light energy to chakra and his chakra to light energy but the process was slow and left him vulnerable in battle. He needed to get better, "nothing happens if you walk casually down the road either" Kurai said.

_A few hours later......_

*"Kid you have some real talent"* Smaug commented as Kurai scaled the wall again. *"But even for a genius like you these things take time"* Smaug continued. *"If you strain those pretty eyes of yours you could damage them."* "Fine" Kurai said submitting, "I was done after this run anyway." *"Now you are using your head"* Smaug said supportively, *"you have your first mission tomorrow, you are going to need some rest for that."* "Right after I climb this wall one last time" Kurai said turning to face the wall a final time for the night.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 16, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> ???, ???
> 
> _Ryu threw down his scrolls and performed the proper seals.  The twin dragons appeared from the ensuing smoke screen and became a huge barrage of weapons, from katanas to shuriken to massive german_ Zweih?nders_.  The two shadows slithered between the falling blades and continued towards Ryu.
> ...



Alice KO's ryus with his apple "where the hell did you go? you were gone for 3 hours." alice shouted. she was already done eating and was reading a book about rare elements. the slamed it closed and left the room for the mine. when she go their she took one of the spikes from later and make it into a few thousand iron balls and went back inside.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 16, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain compound, Sunagakure

"Oh, hey Ali--"

Ryu was cut off by an apple crashing into his face.  He fell backwards comically, his body straight as a board for the entire fall.  He wiped the apple mess from his face.  "Oh that's it!" He stood and cracked his neck from side to side.  He glanced at Suniko.  "Excuse me for a second." He strolled after Alice and closed in on her.

"Spike ball and chain, huh?" He pulled out a kunai and whirled it around his finger, before holding it with the blade pointed downward.  He gave her an evil smile.  "I need your help, Alice.  I need to come up with a reason why I kicked your ass!"

With that he dashed towards Alice, watching her for any movements, ready to dodge.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 16, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> Chain compound, Sunagakure
> 
> "Oh, hey Ali--"
> ...



Alcie threw up the iron balls and turned them into darts one of them was a few millimeters from ryus right eye. "Go ahead and move you'll lose your eye." alice said with a dead look in her eyes. The lockedeyes with him. the darts floated their sparts jumping off some of them.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 16, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru

Ryu almost laughed at her attempt to retaliate.  He used his knife and sent the dart flying away.  He quickly threw his remaining shuriken at the darts, making short work of them.  He locked back on to Alice.  Dashing forward, he quickly turned his momentum into a weapon.  He spun, sending the heel of his foot flying towards Alice's head while planting his hands on the ground and sending his other foot towards her stomach.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 17, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> 
> Ryu almost laughed at her attempt to retaliate.  He used his knife and sent the dart flying away.  He quickly threw his remaining shuriken at the darts, making short work of them.  He locked back on to Alice.  Dashing forward, he quickly turned his momentum into a weapon.  He spun, sending the heel of his foot flying towards Alice's head while planting his hands on the ground and sending his other foot towards her stomach.



alice grabbed both feet and pushed ryu to the ground the grabed a hand full of the darts making them into a dao sword. She jumped on top of him and put it to his neck. She held one dart in the other hand and magneticed it attracting the other dart to it forming another dao that she also put to his neck. "give up yet?" she asked with a smurk.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 17, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru

Ryu smirked right back.  "Y'know, this isn't a bad position..." He put both feet into her stomach and pushed, sending her back.  He used this temporary advantage to roll and pin her to the floor.  He pulled out a kunai and held it to her throat, using his elbow to pin one arm and his other hand to pin her other arm.  He smiled at her.  

"But y'know, what?  I don't think you can handle me, Alice.  Why don't you quit and save yourself the embarassment, huh?"

He sat up and stood.  He dusted off his shirt and smirked at her before getting in a stance, holding his kunai out in front of him, feet already ready to dodge.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 17, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Suniko, Alice and Ryu​*
Suniko stood and listened to the two, she realized they were fighting. It seemed normal for them though so she didn't get involved. She just observed the fight. A medi nin needed to know all about the people she treated, she listened to their heart rate and their movements. A stray dart came flying at her, her hand flashed and a needle hit the dart stopping it and pitching the needle into the air. She grabbed the needle out the air and put it back into her hair. She continued to observe the fight in her own special way, eventually she decided she should leave.

"I think it's getting a little dangerous for bystanders here" she said with a smile
"I'll see you guys later" she said with a smile
"We have to meet up tomorrow to meet our sensei"
"I'll see you guys then"
"This is the place" she said pulling a piece of paper from her pouch

She put it on the table and moved toward the door

"Don't kill each other" she said sticking her tongue out

*Elsewhere*

"I can't wait for tomorrow" Zukou said with a smile
"I found out all I need to know about my team" he said scribbling something in a book
"Tomorrow is the day"

*Cliff domains with Takigakure team 2​*
Junsui awoke to see Kurai hopp off the edge of the cliff.

"What the hell is he up to?" Junsui said softly
"He's supposed to be on watch" 

He sat up and looked over at Rinko sleeping peacefully, he looked around and Hitogoroshi was no where to be seen. He heard something move and got to his feet. 

"Hito sensei?" he asked reaching for his kunai

The figure moved and he let a pair of Kunai fly, there was the sound of metal on metal and he was up with two more Kunai drawn. He was ready for an attack but the figure ran away. He hated to lose and took off behind the figure without thinking. He threw a kunai over the edge of the cliff and ran off following the person for a short while before he knew it he was in a cluster of rocks

"Who are you?" Junsui said loudly

A man appeared in front of him and Junsui attacked. 

"Shadow dance" he whispered appearing behind the man 

To his surprise he was face to face with the stranger and a punch hit him square in his chest, he realized that he wouldn't be able to dodge the attack so he was already counter attacking. He took the punch and lessened the blow by taking a step back when it hit him. He grabbed the hand of his attacker and threw him to the ground over his head. He stomped the ground where the person's head was a fraction of a second earlier. The attacker was already on his feet, they threw a kick which Junsui barely saw and it caught him in his ribs, again he grabbed the foot after absorbing the damage and swung the attacker into a rock. He rushed with a punch but his hand struck the rock. The person was gone again

"This guy is too fast" Junsui thought angrily 
"I can't do anything"

The person was standing in front of him again, Junsui saw the attack this time and defended but the attack was too powerful and it broke his block and connected with his head causing him to spin in the air and fall to the ground. He tried to get to his feet but he was dazed, he tried to concentrate on his attacker but the person just stood there fading in and out. He saw the punch coming and tried his best to react but he wasn't in time. It dug deep into his stomach and he dropped to his knees and blood dribbled down his chin. He leaned forward to fall over but caught himself with his hand

"I'm impressed" he heard a familiar voice say
"I expected that last one to knock you out"

Junsui tried to get to his feet again but when he looked up the figure was standing over him. 

"I will not die here" he whispered to himself

He pushed himself up and assumed a defensive stance but his attacker didn't attack.

"COME ON!!!!!" Junsui shouted
"Sometimes you just need to relax" the person said

His eyes sight was still affected from the earlier strike, it was starting to come back. A man stood in front of him with the hilt of a huge sword protruding from behind his head. The man's chest was hard and chiseled along with the rest of his body that Junsui could make out in the moonlight.

"You're the guy from the bottom of the wall!" Junsui said recognizing him

The man nodded

"Why did you attack me?" Junsui asked
"You attacked me first" the man said

Junsui thought about it and felt stupid, the man was right.

"Well what are you doing sneaking around at night?"

The man fell silent

"You don't know who I am do you?" the man asked

Junsui looked hard at the man

"You look familiar but I don't know you"

The man shook his head

"My name is Tousaku Zurusai" the man said with a smile

*The Marshlands of The Land of Waterfalls
​*"It's the motherrrrr" the nanbi screamed in glee

Tousaku just had enough time to brace himself, the humongous snake came at him going at full speed. He grabbed the top of it's jaw and the bottom and prevented himself from getting swallowed but the humongous snake lifted him off the ground and threw him through the air. He sailed through the air he dropped through a tree he tried to grab the branches on his way down but every branch he grabbed broke. He crashed through the tree and splashed down in the muddy water. He knew he couldn't relax thought, he got to his feet immediately and began to move as fast as he could to a huge tree with raised roots. 

The snake was on his trail quickly though. He made it just in time to hear the roots behind him snapping.

"Don't runnn" the nanbi said happily 
"Stand and fightttt"

When the nanbi got this talkative and excited Shoutaku knew it was best for him to just ignore it's chattering. He backed up the furthest he could and started to thing of a way out.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 18, 2010)

*Ruri Seibato; Samugo Fields; Rock Country*

The Sky was grey, Samugo fields known for it's constant showers seemed to be at ease today as only the cold air and murky skies where left. Ruri a fan of such macabre scenery needed her time alone. Her raven black hair blew in the wind as wave after waves of gust rushed forth. The grass beneath her feet dancing with the motion.

Silence...The area brought the silence she needed, The life of an elite jounin was one of extreme stress. Her eyes closed she finally spoke "So will you attack or just stand there?" The voice coaxing the two figures who had been watching afar to reveal themselves. "Oh so you knew we were here all along? Why didn't you run?" Envy said, His bright red hair flowing in the wind.

"She picked this place, She knew their would be a fight" Rasetsu aka Pride spoke as the lone Jinchuuriki slowly turned around opening her eyes. "Oi, Guess everybody has a right to choose where they die" Envy said with a grin on his face. Meeting their stare Ruri spoke "The only person whose going to die here are you two, Without having to worrying about the villager's safety I can fight to my hearts content"

Lifting his finger up to the air, Acid built up from his skin dripping from the tip as it completly ate through a lone blade of grass that if fell on. "You underestimate us missy" Envy said pushing against his knees as he got up to his feet. Ruri watched the two of them, both dressed in the long black overcoat that had been in Akemi the Raikage's report. "So I take it your from that group that's been attacking villages?"

Envy's eyes widen as his grinned followed the same motion, Turning back to Rasetsu he said "Seems like were becoming a famous little bunch aren't we?". Ruri's words causing him to turn back towards her "Ninja's who devoid themselves of any loyalty and cause harm to others are the lowest of the low". Placing his hand against his chest he said flamboyantly "Oh no you've hurt our feelings"

Digging her heels into the ground she took a crouching position as bright gold chakra seeped from her body. "Envy" Rasetsu ordered as the boy nooded "Right" Rushing forth he lifted his fist at the girl which was completly drenched in Acid. Suddendly an ear shattering scream roared from Ruri *"AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"* The ground began to shake as Envy was pushed away by the exploding wave of chakra.

"What the?!" Envy said as more and more chakra rushed out, Quickly jumping to three tails the chakra seemed to never end. The ground shaking as more and more energy erupted *"AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!"* Ruri continued to scream as she beckoned more and more of the Four Tail's power. "Incredible" Rasetsu merely commented as he watched Ruri's body change from the inside with the aid of his sharingan.

The rush of chakra was too fast for even his eyes. *"AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!"* Ruri's body began to bent under the weight of the chakra. Quickly weaving handsigns Rasetsu fired off a massive Fireball that collided into the girl. The waves of flame completly charring the ground beneath them as the grass quickly died. The fire was drawn into the girl's mouth as she breathed it all in.

"Well this is odd" Envy said never before fighting one of main 9 jinchuuriki. The fire seem to completly dissapear as before them stood a minature version of the four tail. Her body completly enshrouded in black chakra as her eyes glowed a malicious red, Steam bellowed from the depths of her throat. *"YOU PICKED THE WRONG JINCHUURIKI TO MESS WITH! RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW I'LL GRIND YOU INTO THE DUST! FOUR TAIL V 2!"*

*RURI'S PROCLAIMATIONS ROAR THROUGH THE AIR, THE GROUND BENEATH THEM SHAKES WITH THE FURY OF THE JINCHUURIKI'S RAGE! HOW WILL THE BATTLE END!?*


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 18, 2010)

*Cliff domains with Junsui*​
"Did you say Tousaku?" Junsui asked
"Yes"
"I'm your grandfather" 
"My grandparents are dead, all of them" Junsui said wearily
"Your grandparents on your mother's side died before you were born, and your grand mother on your father's side died when you were only one year old."
"I'm not dead as you can see"
"Did your father tell you I was dead" Zurusui asked
"My father?" Junsui asked
"I don't really know him"
"He didn't tell me much of anything" 

Zurusui shook his head sadly

"He just lost it after I said I wouldn't give it to him" Zurusui said more to himself that Junsui
"Based on what you said before, you never learned any ninjutsu from your father" Zuruzui asked
"He wasn't even a ninja" Junsui said getting tense
"He was a drunk and that was it" Junsui said

Zurusui sat on a rock and hung his head, he seemed to be whispering to himself.

"It's all my fault" Zurusui said
"What?" Junsui asked
"Your father was ninja"
"We had a fight just about the time you were born"
"He thought I should give him this sword" Zurusui said

He pulled a gigantic sword from over his head and showed it to Junsui

"It has been in our family for centuries" Zurusui said
"I didn't think he was ready and I refused"
"He challenged me for it which was his right but he wasn't ready"
"When he lost he got mad at me and told me he never wanted to see me again"
"He told me I'd never see my grandson" Zurusui said 

He spun the sword and it just appeared on his back in a quick motion

"I left the village then to do some traveling after that"
"When I came back a few days ago your mother told me he'd gone missing and you had just left on a mission"
"I came to look for you"

Junsui was now sitting on a rock himself, it was a lot for him to take in. His father wasn't always the lazy bum he knew him to be. His grandfather wasn't dead. His family had more history than he thought it did.

"You said he never thought you anything?" Zurusui said
"Well with your father missing"
"You are the rightful heir to the Kage no Tsurugi"
"It is my job as it's current wielder to prepare you to wield it"
"First thing" Zurusai said with a smile
"Have you signed any contracts yet?"
"Contracts?" 
"Yes summoning contracts" Zurusui said
"No, I am not very good at ninjutsu" Junsui replied blushing
"You don't have to be"

Zurusui stood up and made a few hand seals faster than Junsui could see and pressed his hand to the ground. A humongous scroll appeared he unfurled it in front of Junsui. Junsui read the names on the scroll, he saw his father's name and above that Zurusui's name. 

"So maybe he's not lying" Junsui said
"Sign your name in blood on that" Zurusui said

Junsui bit the tip of his index and signed his name on the contract underneath his father's name. Once he did that the scroll furled up and disappeared in a puff of smoke.

"OK these are the seals" Zurusui said
"How is learning a summoning going to help me wield that sword"
"Don't question me" Zurusui said seriously

Junsui looked at the seals

"OK I got it" Junsui said

He smeared blood from his index finger on his palm and made the seals and slammed his hand to the ground

"Kuchiyose no jutsu!" 

There was a puff of smoke and there was a small colorful lizard looking at him

"Hello there" it said in a feminine voice
"What's your name?"

Junsui looked from the lizard to his grandfather with a questioning look on his face

"Well it's a start" Zurusui said
"You are both rude I'm going to tell my brother on you" she said
"Wait" Zurusui said putting his hand up
"My name is Junsui" he said putting his hand out

She crawled up his hand onto his head

"I'm Ekito" she said
"Nice to meet you"
"When you can summon Ekishi" 
"That's when you'll be able to start your training" Zurusui said
"Ekishi is one of my older brothers" Ekito said in her happy voice

Zurusui got up

"I'll see you soon" he said
"Where are you going?" Junsui asked
"To look for your father"
"Ekito look after him for me ok" Zurusui said
"Sure will Zuru-oyaji"
"If you need me for anything just let any of the lizards know"
"They will be able to find me" Zurusui said

Junsui nodded

"You need to get back to your team"
"They will be worried"

Junsui got up and began to walk back to the camp site, he turned to see if Zurusui was still standing there but he was gone.

"So Ekito" Junsui said
"Tell me about summons"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 19, 2010)

*Bloody Marsh, Land of Waterfalls with Shoutaku​*

Shoutaku leaned on the back of the tree and thought about a way out.

"Are you going to help me?" he asked the nanbi
"You know how it worksssss" it rasped

He held his side a few of his ribs were broken, they would be healed in a few in a few hours. The nanbi within him gave him a faster regeneration than normal people. 

"Well I can't stay in here forever" he said loudly

He plastered an explosive note on the roots behind him and wrapped one around a kunai. He wait until the huge snake slammed it's head into the tree and let the kunai fly. 

*BOOOM, BOOOOOM*

There were two simultaneous explosions Shoutaku was running through the marsh as fast as he could. He knew it wouldn't be long before the snake was chasing him again. He could hear in coming after him. 

"This is ridiculous" he thought as he ran through the water
"This is funnnn" the nanbi said excitedly

The snake was almost on him again, he decided he didn't want to get snatched up without being able to defend himself. He turned to face the snake and assumed him fighting stance. His hands open with his fingers poised to grab anything. The snake stopped and reared up and looked at Shoutaku with fierce eyes. The snake just moved it's body slowly looking at Shoutaku he decided it would be better if he made no sudden moved

"What the hell is it doing?"
"I'm not telling youuuu" the nanbi said 

Suddenly the tail erupted out of the water behind him and grabbed him, the snake was so long a large portion of it's body was under the water. He couldn't see it until it was too late. He was wrapped up in the snake quickly and being squeezed. He tried to free himself but the snake was too strong

"It looks like i'll have to let you free" Shoutaku said
"Yessssss" the nanabi roared with excitement

There was a dark green blur all of a sudden 

"*Gyakujou no Sesshoku*" 

The snakes head fell to the marsh and blood erupted out of creature's body gushing into the sky

"Beautiful" the nanbi said in wonder

Shoutaku pulled himself free of the snake's coiled body as the tension eased up. He knew who had saved him, he didn't have to see the figure clad in green and brown to know him.

"Rangako-san" he said with a smile

The man had long black hair there were some streaks of gray but not many. His face was hard and covered in scars. He wore clothes fitting of a swamp hermit. 

"What are you doing here" he asked
"Well, you know about the deal with the nanbi" Shoutaku said
"There aren't normally King Python this near the edge of the marsh"

Rangako nodded

"I just got word I am to be your sensei"
"I decided to come find you and I sensed the nanbi in the swamp"
"How did you do that?" Shoutaku asked in wonder
"I was charged with watching over the beast for many years"
"Once it's in the marsh I can tell exactly where it is"

The nanbi usually went mad with rage when Rangako was around but today it was just silent. Shoutaku wasn't sure why, maybe something to do with Rangako killing the big snake. He'd never heard the nanbi use words like beautiful before.

"Well since i'm now your sensei"
"Lets get some of this snake meat for dinner"
"We'll begin with your training right now"
"You will live in the marsh with me"

Shoutaku nodded, Rangako pulled a knife from his waist and threw it to Shoutaku.

"That's yours, don't ever let it leave your side"

With that the two began to skin the humongous snake and cut off large chunks of meat.

"Once we get done here, I'll teach you how to move around in the marsh" Rangako said in his stern serious voice


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Kinzey*

Kinzey walked out of Iwagakure and south to the...Southern Mountain. Its name seemed a bit unimaginative to Kinzey. He had received a message a few minutes ago telling him to go there. He assumed it was for his next mission, which he had been waiting a few days for.

Kinzey soon soon arrived at the mountain. He seemed to be the first one there, so he found a nice looking tree and sat down  in the shade.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 19, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Sunagakure

Ryu smiled at Suniko and waved goodbye.  He walked to the note she left and picked it up.  "I see.  Alice, meet me and Suniko here tomorrow, alrght?  This is where our sensei will be." He smirked at her and left her home.  He rotated his arm, strecthing it out and yawning.  "Guess I'll go get some shut eye.   Gotta be well rested for tomorrow."

He walked towards his home and opened the door.  He waved to his mother and ran up the stairs.  He sighed and fell unceremoniously in his bed.  No sooner had his head hit the pillow he was asleep, a deep, dreamless sleep.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 19, 2010)

Their sensei told them to sleep but Suimaru couldn't.
"Can't sleep huh?" Ameryllis said as she appeared next to him.
"No."
"Its hard to get used to this huh?" Ameryllis asked. She was right. Suimaru never had a team. His closet thing to a friend was Ameryllis.
"No" he lied. "I'm going to sleep"
"Goodnight" She said.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tsudo -- Iwagakure*

Tsudo dragged his feet in the dirt as he walked towards the Southern Mountain, where he was told to meet at with the team for a new mission. Ammon walked beside him, silent. Tsudo had spent most of the time between the missions sleeping. Using the genjutsu to catch the cat summon had exhausted him, and Ammon had taken it upon himself to make sure Tsudo got his energy back.

He was still tired though, and was glad when he saw Kinzey sitting under a tree. It looked comfortable.

"Hey, Kinzey."


----------



## migukuni (Mar 20, 2010)

George Sanada, Iwagakure

George was a bit irritated that his slumber was cut short by a rather large knock in his door, he pulled away his sheets as he sat up and scratched his chest under his flimsy night shirt. He yawned putting his hand on his mouth to stifle it as he looked over at the door and saw a slip of paper being rolled under his bedroom door, he grudgingly swung his leg over the bedside and stood up. He walked over to the slip of paper and bent down to pick it up. He read the slip quickly and it was stating that he had a mission. It was a emergency mission it seemed, the local hospital was currently having a short inventory of Clover Medicinal Herbs. They were the only Genin team currently in town so he and his team was the only choice for the mission.

Team 2 Iwa mission:

Mission Title: Clover Medicinal Herbs
Rank: D
Area: Southern Mountains, Stone Village
Description: The local hospital is currently short in clover medicinal herbs, Team 2 is to go to the southern mountains and gather some clover medicinal herbs. Caution is required since the place is full of stink bugs.

Stink Bugs:

Appearance:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Young:

Adult:



George scratched his head as he walked over to his wardrobe and took out clothes from the inside and wore it still yawning. Afterward he tucked his summoning scrolls behind him and walked down to have a breakfast. After a quick breakfast where in he just shoved food into his mouth still yawning he left the clan house still with a piece of toast buttered up by apple jam and started walking away. He passed some people that called him Akihiko and was waving at him, he shouted out more than once that he was George and the people seemed to just laugh and said sorry but still giving him a warm wave.

He left the village and started grumbling grudgingly as he walked towards the southern mountains. He sneezed loudly as he arrived at the foot of the mountains pinching his nose and murmuring a silent hrrrraaahhh... He looked around and saw that one of his teammates was already there sitting under a shade of a tree. He gave him a nod as he too sat down under a shade of a tree just in the opposite side of where his teammate sat.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2010)

*Kinzey - Southern Mountain*

As Tsudo and George arrived Kinzey gave them each a friendly wave. It had been a few days sense he had seen the two of them.

Kinzey considered the impressions he had gotten from the two. He'd been good friends with Tsudo but had only recently seen how he worked in the field. He didn't seem to work well with others, but not in the classic "annoying douchebag" way, he just did his own thing.

He didn't know George well and hadn't seen much of him on the mission. All Kinzey could tell was that he was lazy.

"I'd like the first if he wasn't so weak. The second? An asset, thats all he is" the beast rumbled.

Kinzey looked around, confused. He thought he had heard a deep voice wispering something he couldn't understand from far away. But Tsudo and George didn't react, so he forgot about it.

"Well, well, you are starting to hear me. Things are going to be getting interesting".

This time Kinzey just ignored it.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 20, 2010)

*Team Iwa 2, Southern Mountain*



Tkae said:


> *Tsudo -- Iwagakure*
> 
> "Hey, Kinzey."





migukuni said:


> George Sanada, Iwagakure
> 
> He left the village and started grumbling grudgingly as he walked towards the southern mountains. He sneezed loudly as he arrived at the foot of the mountains pinching his nose and murmuring a silent hrrrraaahhh... He looked around and saw that one of his teammates was already there sitting under a shade of a tree. He gave him a nod as he too sat down under a shade of a tree just in the opposite side of where his teammate sat.





kinzey said:


> As Tsudo and George arrived Kinzey gave them each a friendly wave. It had been a few days sense he had seen the two of them.



Team Iwa 2, Southern Mountain

Grand Fall jumped down from the tree that he was standing on and stood up in the middle of his genins. He could see that they jumped back about a mile and Fall gave a hearty laugh then he beckoned them forward. The three genins were shivering slightly, an aftershock of the rather shocking entrance. George actually thought it was a tiger. Then the team stepped forward as Fall told them about the mission. *"Ok so your mission is to get up the mountain, just a little ways from here you'll arrive in the Clover field, Now you are to find the medicinal herb one's, the color in the tip of the leaves is slightly yellowish, At least get about ten pieces and it should do. It's pretty hard to look for it and its rather quite big, so some stink bugs actually hide underneath them.* Fall beckoned them to follow him and the three genin's followed him towards the field.

The field was pretty vast and the clover's were pretty large, reaching up to their knees and each leaf of the three leaved clovers were about as big as their hands. *"I'll wait here until you guys get them, and be careful with the stinkbugs."*

George fingered his scroll thinking if he should use strygwyr or not, then he yawned and looked at his two teammates waiting what the two of them would do.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 20, 2010)

*Marshlands of Kirigakure, with Togatta and Suimaru
​*Togatta found a spot and made himself comfortable. Not too comfortable that he would fall into a deep sleep if they were attacked but comfortable enough to go to sleep at least. Their team mate was disciplined by Shigure and flew into a rage and left them.

"He was a weakling anyways" Togatta thought as the scene replayed in his mind

He stiffed a yawn with the back on his hand and drifted off to sleep, all of a sudden Togatta and Suimaru along with their sensei were standing in a marsh. Shigure was speaking to them but he couldn't hear what  she was saying. Suddenly there was an explosion in the middle of them. They all reacted accordingly. Togatta and the others stood staring down a pair of men clad in black

"We're here for you" they said pointing at Suimaru
"Like hell you are" Togatta said before anyone could respond
"That white haired one has a mouth on him doesn't he" On of the hooded figures said
"Lemmie deal with him" 
"Do as you wish" the other figure said

The taller man rushed Togatta and he made a few hand seals and began to shoot bone bullets one by one from each of his finger tips at his attacker. He usually opened with this attack to test an opponents reaction. His goal was always to attempt to make them do something other that dodge. He got his wish the man blocked one of the bullets with a sword.

"I've heard a little about you Kaguya Togatta" the man said
"Lets fight to our heats content"

He threw off his cloak to reveal 6 hands he only held a single sword at that moment but Togatta could see several other swords on his person. His movements were fluid and quick. He wore a forehead protector with the Iwagakure crest with a cross on it.

"It seems I'm at a disadvantage" Togatta said
"You know who I am but I have no clue who you are"

The man frowned visibly, Togatta knew exactly who he was though. The six handed swordsman of Iwagakure. He was one of the Great Swordsmen

"Show me your technique" the man said
"The Bone Armored Warlord of the Hidden Mist" the man said

He held 4 swords in his hand the other two with nothing in them. 

"You aren't taking me seriously" Togatta said in a disappointed tone

The man attacked and there was a loud clang as metal met something. Bones began to grow out of Togatta at an alarming rate. It covered his entire body like armor. Horns grew out of his head and he grew a tail which he pulled out and it grew back. He whipped around the long colum of bone and there was a snapping sound as the bones locked together.

"Lets go" 

Togatta was jerked awake as Shigure nudged him

"*That was some dream you were having*" she said in her normal drawl
"It was friggin awesome" he said excitedly
"I was famous" he said with a smile

Shigure smiled at his youthful enthusiam

"*It's time to move out*" she said with a smile

Togatta gathered his things and got ready

"Finally time to get those damm flyms" 
"I'm ready for those suckers" he said with a smile

The team moved at a decent paste through the swampy land. With Togatta and Suimaru now able to walk on the mud it was much easier. The finally got to a little depression and moved downwards a bit into a huge narutal pit of sorts. 

"*This is where the Flymm are*" Shigure said
"I don't see any Flymm" Togatta said in an annoyed tone
"*They're here*" she said with a smile

She jumped over to a rock and sat down

"What the hell are you doing?" Togatta asked angrily
"*This is your mission not mine*" she said slowly

Togatta walked slowly down into the humongous pit of mud with Suimaru close behind him. When suddenly something erupted from the mud and attacked him. He dodged the flying creature and cursed under his breath. Several more creatures erupted from the mud. They began to make a weird sound.

"*NEK NEK NEK NEK*" was all he could hear

There was seven of them in front himself and Suimaru

"You take the left I have the right" he said with a smile

*Sunagakure with Suniko​*
Suniko awoke early as usual, today was a special day though. She rolled out of bed and did a light work out. She didn't do much in the way of taijutsu so her physical work outs were just to keep in shape. She moved around the pitch black room like it was completely lit up. 

"Today we'll oficially be a team" she said to herself

She sat down and did some chakra control exercises, this was really her thing, her area of expertise. She had such precise chakra control she could already get her mom and dad in genjutsu without them noticing. They were who she usually practiced on, her mom especially. Her dad was a good ninja so it wasn't often she caught him.

She got to her feet and walked over to her clock, she felt the hands and put it back in it's place.

"It's still pretty early" 
"I think i'll go back to sleep the meeting isn't for another few hours"

With that she lay back down in her bed and was fast asleep in a few minutes

*The cliff domains, with Takigakure Team Two
​*Junsui discussed how summons worked with the little lizard on his walk back to the camp. Apparently it was not enough to simply know the name of the particular lizard he wanted to summon.but he needed to use the exact right amount of chaka also. Ekishi was a little bigger that Junsui according to Ekito so she said he could figure out how much chakra he needed based on what he used to summon her. She was pretty knowledgeable for a little lizard her thought. When he got back to the camp Kurai was there already sitting spinning a kunai on his finger.

"I wasn't sure if I should have followed you or just come back to the camp" he said

He threw the kunai at Junsui who grabbed it out the air, Ekito squeaked at the kunai flew at Junsui.

"We'll talk more later Ekito-chan" Junsui said

She disappeared in a puff of smoke

"You should get some rest" Junsui said to Kurai
"It's my turn at the watch" he answered
"I know that but you were training a while ago, I can tell"
"I can't sleep anyway" 
"It doesn't make sense we both stay up"

Kurai nodded and lay down, Junsui sat leaned on a short rock thinking about all what his grandfather had said.

"Looks like I need to do some other types of training now" Junsui thought to himself with a smile

*The Bloody Marsh, Land of Waterfalls with Shoutaku
​*Shoutaku and Rangako cut up the large snake and tied in it bundles. Shoutaku was to carry most of it. Rangako said his training would begin and so it did. 

"OK first lesson when moving though the marsh" Rangiko said
"You need to let killing intent ooze from your body"
"You can usually do this and you usually do"
"It needs to be constant though, it can't waver" 
"Work on that as you head to my house" he said
"I'll leave you to that, if any animals come around you aren't doing it properly"

With that he disappeared, it was only then the Nanbi began to talk again

"He's a hard taskmasterrrrr" it said in it normal raspy voice
"Why do you always stay so quiet around him" Shoutaku provoked
"He locked me awayyyy" 
"I will get revenge on him"
"No you will not" Shoutaku said angrily

With that the nanbi went silent again as Shoutaku trudged through the swamp.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 20, 2010)

*Kayo vs Two fodder ninja; CE*

The two shinobi that stood in front of Kayo were males. From their headband she could tell they were from a village she had never heard of. If she had to guess they more than likely hail from the recently founded village that gained power on a level to the 5 great villages. Though at the moment she cared very little for that as her only task was to take the key that one of them held.

"Sucks to be you Konoha shinobi, but there's only one of you and two of us!" One of the boys taunted. He had solid black hair with distinctive dark blue eyes. "There's no way your getting this key from me!" His partner yelled, who's appearance was a direct contrast to the other kid. This boy had very white hair, like snow, while his eyes was more of a deep brown color. Thanks to his outburst Kayo knew which one she had to target first.

"My names Kayo Akimichi...and yours?" The two boys looked at each other cautiously before agreeing to give out there names. The dark haired boy spoke first "My names Hiro, and my friend name is Shiro, we're sorta like brothers..." He trailed off. Kayo smiled thinking about how nice it must have been to have a friend like that, but this was the Chunin exams so there was no time to get feelings in the way.

She hoped to spring the first move, but was immediately caught off guard as the two flanked her from the left and right, both throwing punches at her. This would be their first mistake, challenging Kayo in CQC was never a good idea and she usually proved way. Effortlessly she caught both of their punches, tightening her grip she smiled and proceeded to put her troll face on.



_An Ass whipping later...._
As was her promise not to be like the others and needlessly take peoples lives, Kayo just hog tied and hung them both from a tree...naked. The object she wanted was obtained as she set out to finish the rest of the exam.

*"CAAAAWWWWWWWWW!"*

"OH...DAMN!"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 20, 2010)

*Cliff Domains, Land of Waterfalls with Takigakure Team Two
​*Junsui sat with his ears and eyes open, he was trying to figure out how much chakra he'd need to summon the lizard that would allow him to start training. He had no clue how much chakra he used to summon Ekito but he didn't pump a lot into the technique.

"Maybe Rinko or Kurai will know more about this"
"Even Hitogoroshi sensei should know something" he thought racking his brain

He heard something and reached for a pair of kunai but it was only Hitogoroshi she walked up and touched him on hi shoulder

"I thought he was supposed to keep watch" she said softly nodding at Kurai
"I couldn't sleep" he whispered back
"No use for the both of us to be awake"

She nodded

"You can rest" she said quietly
"I still haven't been able to find the person that has been following us" she said a tinge of frustration in her voice
"I think that was my grandfather" Junsui said
"Tousaku Zurusui?" Hitogoroshi asked

Junsui nodded

"It makes sense now" 
"Being out maneuvered by someone like that is less infuriating" she said
"You know my grandfather?" Junsui asked
"Everyone does"
"Maybe you can tell me a bit about him someday" Junsui said
"Someday" she nodded
"Is he gone?" she asked
"Yes" Junsui answered
"Go to sleep" Hitogoroshi said flatly
"You'll need your rest"
"We can't start until after the sun is up in any case"
"You can still get some rest"

Junsui nodded again and got to his feet and walked back over to where he was sleeping before. He fell asleep as soon as his head hit the ground, he really was tired.

*Bloody Marsh, Land of Waterfalls with Shoutaku​*
Shoutaku trudged though the marsh headed toward Rangako's house, he couldn't figure out why he should be exuding killer intent instead of trying to hide his presence but he did as he was told. Exuding killer intent was easy for him. He did it naturally, the house finally came into view. It was a earthen house built on what was probably the only dry spot in the entire marsh. He knew that it wasn't a coincidence

"You're here, great"
"You weren't attacked, you need to keep that up all the time"
"Second thing you'll learn is how to walk around in the marsh"
"First you mold chakra to the bottom of your feet"

Rangako gave him a demonstration he focused his chakra and walked onto the water but he didn't sink.

"That's kinda cool" Shoutaku said
"Now you try" Rangako said
"OK" Shoutaku said with a smile

He did as he had seen Rangako do and molded chakra to the bottom of his feet. He walked out onto the water but he disturbed the water and had to keep readjusting the amount of chakra he was using to keep himself afloat

"You figure that out while I make lunch" Rangako said

With that he walked inside the small house and left Shoutaku wobbling around the water in front the house.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2010)

*Kaosuwo Ukeireru, Suna*

Ukeireru watched confused as pantherman turned on Shindame, accusing her of stupidity. Shindame didn't even blink as pantherman put his snarling visage almost in her face. Ukeireru's mouth dropped open and his cigarette dropped to the ground. The woman had some guts there. She started talking again.

"Now you're exaggerating, Hyou" A short pause "You know as well as I that there aren't that many new guys on the streets, and certainly but a few of them take out 5 not-so-low bounty's on one day" Shindame cast an accusing glare at Hyoumaru. "You're only judging the kid on his appearance and attitude, aren't you?"

Ukeireru just sat trough it, mouth hanging open, not knowing what the hell he should do. He picked his cigarette from the ground and put it back in his mouth. These guys were.... He just didn't know anymore.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 21, 2010)

*Cliff Domains, Land of Waterfalls with Takigakure Team Two
​*Rinko woke up just as the sun began to rise, she looked around and saw Kurai and Junsui asleep with Hitogoroshi standing at the edge of the cliff looking over into the horizon. She sat up and rubbed her eyes and stretched, it wasn't often she got up before the boys

"They must be tired" she said
"Well since I'm awake first I may as well use to time" she thought
"Wake them up" 

Rinko frowned at Hitogotoshi's back and nudged Junsui and then Kurai. They were both awake and ready to move much quicker than she was.

"OK"
"Today we begin the mission" 
"Just over that rise there are a series of narrow canyons"
"That is where the eagles can be found"
"You know the rest already"
"We need eight in total so you will each collect four"

Rinko and Junsui exchanged looks

"That adds up to..."
"I know that is more than eight"
"So..."
"I said get four each so you'll get four each" Hito said sternly
"It's in case any are too small or get damaged on the way back" Junsui said
"How you get then crystals will be your own affair"
"Before we set out I wanted to do a little test with you"

Rinko groaned 

"It's not what you think it is" Hitogoroshi said
"This is for me, so I can prepare to teach you"

She reached into her pouch and pulled out some squares of paper, she walked around and handed it to them.

"Run your chakra into that"

The three did as she said all closing their eyes and concentrating. When they opened them they had three different results

"Mine is wet" Rinko said looking down over to Junsui
"Mine just split down the middle" Junsui said in a confused tone

They both looked over to Kurai who held a crumpled piece of paper between his finger tips.

"Suiton" Hito said pointing at Rinko
"Fuuton" she said pointing at Junsui
"Raiton" she said pointing at Kurai
"Those are your elemental affinities, you'll learn jutsu of your affinity quicker and be able to use them better than the other jutsu"
"What is your affinity Hito-sensei?" Rinko asked
"I'm sure she has more than just one" Kurai said
"The Jiongu" 

Hitogoroshi nodded

"I have all the ones you have in addition to doton"
"So i'll be able to assist all of you"
"Now that we have that sorted out lets move out" she said 

The four of them traveled for about an hour before they got to a canyon. They could see red forms flying around the sky.

"This is the place" Hitogoroshi said
"Are you going to help us?" Rinko asked
"This is your mission, not mine"
"I'll be watching you" she said and sat on a rock

Junsui looked up at the cliff faces and smiled

"So this is why we had to climb the cliff before coming here" he thought
"Well lets go" Rinko said in her usual bubbly tone

She stretched and loosed up, she took off running up the wall toward the nearest eagle. While she was running she made a few hand seals and a few small ghosts appeared around her the eagle saw her comng and attemped to fly away but Rinko predicted that and her mini horo cut the eagle off and exploded near the eagle blowing it back and knocking one cryatal off it's wing and shattering the next one. The explosion also cause sevel huge rocks to loosen and fall to the canyon floor. The crystal fell through the air and Rinko ran and jumped to catch it but she didn't judge the jump properly.

"I'm going to die" she thought

Something grabbed her and landed on the wall and held her

"You almost killed us" Junsui said shaking his head

He jumped down to the floor and let her down

"Too strong?" she asked
"Yes" he answered in a slightly annoyed tone

She looked over at Kurai who had a slightly annoyed look on his face, he usually looked annoyed so she wasn't sure if she had anything to do with that. Hitogoroshi was noticibly sitting on a new rock as the one she was sitting one before was covered by a bigger rock

"At least I got this" she said sheepishly

She opened her hand to reveal a small red crystal about the size of her thumb, Junsui just smiled and shook his head

"Be more careful, I don't know if I'll be able to save you the next time"
"There won't be a next time" Rinko said
"I know what to do now"
"Good" Junsui said 

He turned around and cracked his knuckles and loosened up his shoulder. He looked up at the big red birds. The explosion had stirred them but they didn't leave the canyon for the most part.

"Lets go" he said running off toward the wall


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 21, 2010)

alice-chains compound

Alice had been up all night finishing her chainmail armor. She looked at the clock and and tossed on the mail. She knew that this will come in handy, having all that metal that close to her body would make here hand to hand combat even more deadly. "time to go" she soar as she ran out of the family compound


----------



## Tkae (Mar 21, 2010)

migukuni said:


> *"I'll wait here until you guys get them, and be careful with the stinkbugs."*



Tsudo walked with George and Kinzey, wondering to himself what stink bugs were. He'd heard of them, but had never seen them. The smell didn't bother him much as they approached the field -- he'd smelled much worse. But the loud hissing of the stink bugs made him shiver. 

He hated bugs.

Ammon put a hand on his shoulder, concerned brown eyes watching him closely. Tsudo smiled weakly. He turned to Kinzey and George.

"Ok, so he said these things were hiding in the plants, right? Well, the safest thing we can do is take it as slow as possible. The fastest way we can get this done is to split up. I'll probably have Ammon make some clones, and go into the field in a single-file line with them. That way, the clones will get attacked and the bugs will expose themselves. If you guys want to do that on your own, then that's fine. Or, we can do it as a group. One person will stay behind, and two people will go in, and as the two get further in then one will stay and one will keep going. That way, we protect a route to escape by. The quickest way we'll get into trouble is if we allow ourselves to get surrounded. From the sound of it, there's enough of these things to give us trouble even if they are weak."

"Right, but before we even think about going into the field, we need to see how dangerous they are," Ammon said. Tsudo nodded, and looked around. He saw one of the bugs a few feet away, and watched it wander around away from the plants. In a quick movement, he threw a kunai at the bug to see what would happen.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 21, 2010)

Not seeing Tsudo try to attack the bug, Kinzey said "Or we could just do this". Performing the necessary hand seals, Kinzey used his dust wind jutsu, creating a strong gust of wind. This wind blew both the kuni off course and the bug into the air. In addition, many of the bugs in the plants got blown away, sending them far down field and away from the four of them.

"Oh, sorry Tsudo" Kinzey apologised, rubbing the back of his neck and laughing nervously. "But I can use that periodically to blow most of the bugs away, while one of us picks the herbs and the other two fend of any that are left over. What do you think?"


----------



## migukuni (Mar 22, 2010)

Tkae said:


> "Right, but before we even think about going into the field, we need to see how dangerous they are," Ammon said. Tsudo nodded, and looked around. He saw one of the bugs a few feet away, and watched it wander around away from the plants. In a quick movement, he threw a kunai at the bug to see what would happen.





kinzey said:


> "Oh, sorry Tsudo" Kinzey apologised, rubbing the back of his neck and laughing nervously. "But I can use that periodically to blow most of the bugs away, while one of us picks the herbs and the other two fend of any that are left over. What do you think?"



George scratched his head at his two teammates antics, he looked around seeing the slight twitches of the clovers as stink bugs ran around below them. He had heard from his uncle ren that stink bugs though they are small and was considered harmless actually aren't as harmless as most people make them. From what he remembered, their legs were all bladed, all six or eight of them. They also spit out acidic saliva that can corrode clothings. Last but not least, they release stink bombs that can make you faint when you get hit in the nose.

He wondered why this mission was sent to them, they were, from what he remember they were the weakest Genin team in the village and missions including stink bugs should be given to genins that has a chance in getting into chunin exams. He wasn't exactly complaining, but he was pretty sure that Iwa must be low on people. He had heard Akihiko said once that his sensei Reiru wasn't in the village for sometime, that's why Tasuki was the one that went with him to the Chunin exams.

George patted the scroll that was in his back and then took out his Strygwyr scroll and summoned it. The he and Strygwyr followed his two teammates, yawning slightly


----------



## Tkae (Mar 22, 2010)

*Tsudo -- Southern Mountain*



kinzey said:


> "Oh, sorry Tsudo" Kinzey apologised, rubbing the back of his neck and laughing nervously. "But I can use that periodically to blow most of the bugs away, while one of us picks the herbs and the other two fend of any that are left over. What do you think?"





			
				migukuni said:
			
		

> He had heard from his uncle ren that stink bugs though they are small and was considered harmless actually aren't as harmless as most people make them. From what he remembered, their legs were all bladed, all six or eight of them. They also spit out acidic saliva that can corrode clothings. Last but not least, they release stink bombs that can make you faint when you get hit in the nose.



"That sounds good. The only jutsu I know for attacking a lot of them at once would destroy the herbs as well, so... Ammon, have some clones ready just in case." Tsudo pulled his bandana back over his face, the smell beginning to bother him. Clones appeared in pops of smoke. He suddenly froze, unsure of what to do, before looking at Kinzey. "You first," he said with a laugh, but underneath his bandana he wasn't smiling. 

"I wonder why sensei didn't come with us."


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 22, 2010)

*Kinzey Warholic*

_Oh, I'm sure he has much more important things to do than make sure that his genin survive. He's probably thinking "Getting burnt to death by acid builds character"_. But Kinzey pushed away his annoyance at his teacher, and said "All right, I'll go first. We should stay in a tight group though, to avoid getting isolated and ambushed. Tsudo, you collect the leaves while George and the summons fend of any remaining bugs".

Kinzey slowly began moving forward, his team moving with him. He used a gust of wind to the right to blow away any bugs, seeing many go flying. While he did this, however, he left himself exposed from behind, which he hadn't cleared yet, and an adult stink bug leapt at him, about to shred the back of his skull with its legs.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 22, 2010)

"What the hell!" Suimaru said as the flying things he assumed to be flyms attacked. He forgot if they were supposed to be caught dead or alive. Oh well he'd just have to attack and catch them alive just incase. He threw a punch at a flym but it dodged it though that didn't matter. He didn't expect to hit it. As he stood there 3 flyms started screaming and as they did Suimaru got out wire to tie them. He could see his teamate was trying to catch one by hand, while his sensei sat there watching.
"Lazy ass." he muttered.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 23, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2, Mission 1*

"So the question is it easier to kill these birds and strip the crystals from their dead bodies or attempt to capture one or two and harvest the crystals" Kurai said softly, more to himself than his team mates. "Well by attacking them we might shatter some of their crystals in the process" Junsui offered following Kurai's train of thought. "Capturing them could also result in crystals being broken during the struggle" Rinko offered. "Not if its done properly" Kurai said biting off a piece of his thumb.

Kurai formed a few quick seals and clapped his hands together. Smoke furled around him and when it cleared a large red dragon with flaming eyes had curled around Kurai protectively. "Its ok Abraxas" Kurai said flatly as the dragon eyed Junsui and Rinko dangerously. "His clan controls the dragon summons?!" Rinko asked herself incredulously. "Abraxas here will corner them from above" Kurai explained, "they are already boxed in by the canyon walls, if their escape up above is cut off it shouldn't be too difficult to stun one of them and restrain it."


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; Chunin Exam 2nd Plate*



migukuni said:


> *CHUNIN EXAMS, FOX​*
> Fox followed her target quickly and stealthily as only an Inuzuka can do, when she was near her target she activated her hit and run jutsu "Shikyaku no Jutsu" she activated as she quickly jumped towards the unsuspecting genin and knocked him out. "Sorry, but it would be better to knock out opponents than kill them." Fox said as she rummaged through the genin's pocket and got the key, she continued towards the next plate without much problem, dodging any ninja's that would get any close to her and especially those that smelled like blood and gun powder.



*Fox Inuzuka; Chunin Exam 2nd Plate*

Fox walked into the 2nd plate and the first thing she noticed was that the area was covered with thick mist that she can barely see anything in front of her. It seemed like the place was a grassy plain and using her acute hearing and smell she could tell that there were large animals roaming around. The thundering and loud footsteps of the large creatures were crystal clear to her Inuzuka ears. She started sprinting towards the next plate, she was pretty sure that it was in the direction she was running towards. Kiba her dog clamped tightly on her shoulder probably making sure that she won't fall of while his master was sprinting full speed ahead. 

Fox evaded and side stepped the large creature's that get near to her, and she took notice of the traps that was layed out to delay other ninja's. However halfway across the plain she noticed that the mist was, aside from getting a bit thicker, had a curious smell that seemed like water. When the mist was too thick, normally her nose would be twitching and her nose's smelling capability would lower. Something like when you were underwater and your nose can't smell anything. Fox however continued on, Kiba still on her shoulder correcting her if she was going the wrong way, Kiba was still a better tracker than she is even though he was incredibly lazy.

A quarter left into finishing the 2nd plate Fox stopped and Kiba also jumped down from her shoulder growling and Fox retrieved a kunai from her pocket making sure that if anyone was around she can easily defend herself. A strange smell and she could hear sounds around her. It wasn't the sound of a large creature, it was more the sound of ninja's around 5 or 6 of them. Fox silently formed hand seals and whispered "Juujin Bunshin no Jutsu" Kiba turned into a replica of her and they stood back to back from each other. It seemed like the 5 ninja's was going for an ambush attack or a pincer attack. Either way 5 to 6 ninja's was still too much for her alone. She noticed that the 6th ninja's smell was very familiar, however she can't tell where she had smelled it.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

*Prince Nara; Chunin Exam 2nd Plate*



migukuni said:


> *CHUNIN EXAMS, PRINCE​*
> Prince cursed as the lizard grazed him, the lizard slammed him into the ground, fortunately Prince was able to escape its grasp before he was squashed flat. "Endgame" Prince said as his shadow moved towards the lizard's feet and pulled it down, the lizard monster fell into its shell like back and was rolling around like a turtle, while the monster was like that Prince left it and continued towards his destination. "FUUUU~~~ Good thing I'm smart enough to fight a lizard and beat it, this is an exam, I don't need to kill it." Prince said to himself as he moved towards the next plate.



When Prince arrived into the second plate the first he noticed was that the area was covered with thick mist and he thought that this plate was quite a big advantage for Kirigakure Ninja's, after all they were already used to the thick mist of kiri. Luckily however that Prince was a good and smart ninja. He had already memorized the lay out of the Plate's when he had seen it from the outside and he was already sure where to go in this thick mist. He walked towards the direction that was towards the third plate. In this thick mist he must be wary and sure that he won't fall into traps and the like. Prince stopped abruptly as he felt a strange tremor that reverberated in the ground. If the large lizard that stopped him for awhile in the first plate was any indication. He was guessing that this plate was full of large creatures that was rampaging around the plate. When Prince heard these he slowed down his advancement and walked more slowly, evading the sounds of the large creatures feet and he was steadily making his way across the plate.

Prince abruptly stopped and jumped out of the way as a blade shot out of the mist and thunked dully into the ground in where he was standing moments before. There was a chain attached to the blade and the blade and the chain went back into the mist. Prince's instincts became alert quickly and he surveyed the mist around him, he listened intently on any sign that the user of the blade was around. The blade came quickly again this time instead of completely evading it Prince pulled back his feet that was aimed by the blade and stepped on the dull part of the blade pushing it farther into the ground. The user tried to pull it back again, but was unable to do so, because of first Prince pushing it into the ground and second Prince's foot was still pushing it deeper so as not to return to its master.

A few seconds of struggle and then the user of the blade got insight and tried hitting Prince from above with a kick, Prince looked at the blade and the chain and grinned. It was a Kusari Gama, he grabbed the chain that was connecting the blade in his feet and the blade on the users hand and roughly shoved it sideways, making the chain in the users hand taut and the kick was off course and the user of the Kusari Gama flew backwards into the mist, Prince however did not let go of the chain and while holding the chain he pulled it back towards him and kicked the user square in the chest. The user let out *"kuhack!"* as the wind was knocked out of him and he slumped to the ground. Prince looked over at the fallen nin and rummaged his clothing looking for the key and making sure to be able to touch his chest a little He found the key and retrieved it, then he saw that the user had two Kusari Gama's, but he only used one against him. Prince thought for awhile then took one pair of Kusari Gama that the nin was carrying, he had two. It wouldn't be too bad to get one of it he thought to himself. He looked at the newly procured weapon and noticed that the chain in the Kusari Gama he got was exceptionally durable and tough, he grinned to himself. The Kusari Gama coupled with his Shadow Technique would make him extremely capable of taking down long range opponents.

Prince continued forwards into the mist with his new Kusari Gama on his back.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

*Akihiko; Chunin Exam, 2nd plate : Flashback with George*



migukuni said:


> *CHUNIN EXAMS, AKIHIKO​*
> Akihiko looked back at the two nin's as he retreated "Sorry, but maybe we should continue this to the next plate" He said as he retreated, leaving the two genin's cursing.



Akihiko; Chunin Exam, 2nd plate

When Akihiko arrived on the second plate and noticed the thick mist surrounding him, the first thing he did was unstrap his second summon scroll and summoned 'Nurarihyon no Mago'. Nura was a summon specializing in Genjutsu and wind techniques, and by combining both he was specialized in able to use 6th sense for moving around. Not just simple eyesight, smell or hearing. That was why Nura would be able to easily see through this mist.

"What do you see Nura? Tell me what around us and where is the third plate" Akihiko said as he surveyed the area. He would have to trust on his summon in this particular one since he's pretty sure that if he was alone he would have gotten lost in this thick mist. Even if he uses wind based jutsu's he doubt it would so much as just lift a few meters of mist and would probably be covered by it again.

Nura looked around at the area for a few seconds then said. *"I see large creatures roaming about and there are even larger than those halfway past through this area. The third plate is in this direction.* Nura said as he pointed North East of where they were standing from. Akihiko nodded and beckoned Nura to lead the way. They sprinted towards the third plate, Nura carefully avoiding traps and large creatures that could intersect them. Akihiko was pretty thankful that he have a variety of very useful Summons in his back. Before he left the Iwa Village he had made another and last pact with another summon, the summons name was Sylph a wind deity.

*FLASHBACK with George*

Akihiko had just finished taking a bath and was drying himself when a loud voice accompanied with a strong opening of the door reached his ear. He quickly took a kunai from the side of the sink and threw it towards the door that had just opened, unfortunately the guy that just went it was able to lower his head before the kunai could connect in between his brows. The guy that had just entered was the spitting image of Akihiko. It was his twin brother George who entered without permission and was the one who was loudly shouting outside.

"So what do you want George." Akihiko said as he walked out of the open bathroom and went to his dresser pulling out a black fitting shirt with a collar and blue fitting pants that would hug his ass and his legs tightly. Akihiko tossed the blue pants in his bed and pulled on the black shirt.

George meanwhile was curiously looking at his twin brothers lithe form. Even though they were twins they were a bit different body structure wise. His brother was thin looking but you could tell that he wasn't exactly a frail guy, a bit lean he supposed, while George himself was more muscled. Akihiko was also faired skinned like himself. The two of them has different taste in style. While Akihiko preferred black tight shirts and blue fitting pants and sometimes even rocker type clothings, George however prefer preppy clothes that makes him look very formal or casual. George absentmindedly looked at his brother's ass, thinking absently if he had the same nicely shaped ass as his brother.

Akihiko after pulling on the fitting pants looked at his twin brother, wondering slightly why the heck he still wasn't answering his question. He noticed his brother's eyes on his butt and a vein popped in his forehead. "OI! What the fuck made you look everywhere at me screaming? And why the fuck are you looking at my ass, your just like Tasuki, except worse since we're twins." Akihiko growled out as he threw another kunai on George from the open part of his cabinet. 

George was again able to dodge it then smiled slightly. "Sorry brother, I was just thinking if I had the same nicely shaped ass as yours." George said nonchalantly and continued "Mom and Dad said they're going to entrust us with summons. We're to meet them in Summon Room 4"

After hearing that Akihiko's eyes grew large and a smile adorned his face"WOW! Mom and Dad is gonna entrust us with a summon? Why didn't you say so" Akihiko said as he quickly strapped his summoning scrolls in his back and took his brother's arm and dragged him out into the corridor and towards Summon Room 4, and George followed suit being half dragged and half jogging.


----------



## migukuni (Mar 23, 2010)

*Kotaro Inugami; Otogakure and George; Southern Mountain Iwa*

*Kotaro Inugami; Otogakure*

Kotaro roughly punched the tree that he was trying to run on, they were supposed to ran up towards the upper branches of the tree but he was stuck to only about 5 steps up. He sucked pretty hard when it comes to controlling his chakra, and how the hell was he to control chakra from his feet. If he use his hands he could easily jump up the tree but no he had to walk on it. He slightly cursed his midget sensei who was currently taking a nap in a farther tree. The dumbass was seriously just sleeping there and lettiing them do whatever, not even teaching them how. 

Kotaro tried again, this time he concentrated really hard on forming chakra on his legs. One of the reason why he wasn't good with walking on trees was mainly because there were scarcely any tree's in Sunagakure. Suna was full of sand, sand and more sand. However it was quite different from Otogakure. Oto had more plains than forest but still they had trees that they can train on, unlike Kotaro that can't train on any tree's in suna. The only tree's he can remember in Suna was the garden of the Kazekage, but of course it was off limits unless there was a jounin pass.

Kotaro felt his chakra move unto his legs and he concentrated harder on not breaking the chakra. He tried putting one leg into the tree and to his great relief it stuck and stayed there. Then he put his other leg into the tree, slightly afraid that he might fall of, unfortunately his fear happened and he did fall off the tree.

*"Try to run for it, your not good enough to walk on it"* His midget sensei said as his sensei rolled over and slept again. A vein in Kotaro's forehead became visible and then he walked back and tried doing what his midget sensei did. He accumulated chakra on his feet again and ran, he was now running on the tree. Passing 1 branch, then a second branch, then he took hold of the third branch and pulled himself up. He was roughly 12 feet up the tree he grinned and thought. 'This would probably work'



kinzey said:


> Kinzey slowly began moving forward, his team moving with him. He used a gust of wind to the right to blow away any bugs, seeing many go flying. While he did this, however, he left himself exposed from behind, which he hadn't cleared yet, and an adult stink bug leapt at him, about to shred the back of his skull with its legs.



*George; Southern Mountain Iwa*

George noticed that the stink bugs were getting agitated, it was probably because of his two teammates making them enemies. He remembered that Stink Bugs normally didn't come out when people are nearby but it was probably because his two teammates making a riot that made the stink bugs agitated and angry. George let out a sigh as one of his teammate was talking as if the stink bugs has enough brains to actually isolate each of them and do an ambush. He was thinking if he should tell them what he knew about stink bugs but decided not to, after all he also learned about stink bugs the hard way. He could still remember what his uncle ren did at that time.

*Flashback*

*"okay George, go and capture at least one stink bug and bring them back to me"* That was what Ren told him as his uncle sat down under the shade of a tree and grinned at George. With that George was already pretty sure that whatever he was going to do, it was not an easy task.

George set off looking left and right and under the leaves to check if there were any stink bugs present. Unfortunately he didn't find any, he wondered if it would work if he rampaged around the place. Deciding that he didn't have to lose anything by doing so he looked around to use something to rampage with. (He was still young at this point thus his mind track is a bit childish.) George grinned slightly as he found a rather big branch of a tree and went to fetch it. He tried it out, swinging it like he would a baseball bat (if ever there is one in this RP).

He then went back to the plain of leaves and dragged his makeshift baseball bat into the floor and swept it with one swoop through the leaves. After doing this a few times the area started moving and the stink bugs appeared, with that George grinned however it was quickly wiped out of his face as the bugs scuttled towards him and spat acidic saliva's on him. He ran off out towards his uncle, thinking that he would die. It was only afterward that his uncle had told him about stink bugs.

*Present*

George's face blushed as he thought of that particular embarrassing situation and shook his head, willing his blush to subside. Fortunately by shaking his head around he noticed that one of the adult stink bugs jumped on Kinzey's back and looked like it was ready to feast on his head. Strygwyr however easily shish kebab'd the it and threw it about 15 meters away.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 23, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Suna

Ryu sat up in bed, alert and ready to meet his jounin leader.  He quickly showered and changed.  It was five twenty-two A.M, and he was the only one awake, up before the sun.  He dressed, putting on black pants with a white shirt.  He wore a jacket whose edges went to his waist in length and was unzipped, hood up.  His Suna hitai-ate was tied around his neck and his coat was black with white flames on the bottom. His sandals were of the same design.  He strapped his scrolls to his back and clipped on his weapon holster.

He jumped out of his window and flung a kunai at a target, hitting the bullseye.  He smiled to himself.

"No more practice, time to meet my master." He counted his ten kunai and tweleve shuriken, and measured his twenty-five feet of wire.  He was ready to go.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cliff domains of Waterfall Country with Takigakure Team 2​*
Junsui looked in amazement as Kurai summoned a dragon to help him with the mission, he was thinking up questions to ask Kurai but later. 

"Kurai-kun we need to stop more than just one eagle"
"We need to stop 6 eagles total"
"Seven since Rinko-chan only got a single crystal on her first attempt"

He nodded

"I don't particularly want to kill the creatures" Junsui said
"Suit yourself" Kurai said hopping on Abraxis

Junsui jumped off the ground and landed on the wall and made his way up the wall at a blistering paste. He had very good eyes, not as good as Kurai but they were better than average. He pulled a pair of kunai out of his pouch and spun them in his hand a shadow passed overhead, causing the eagles to focus on that. In the second of distraction he let the kunai fly with exact precision cut a pair of the crystals off they began to fall. he lunged and grabbed one but the other was too farm for him.

"I need something to help me" he thought

He bit his thumb and made a few hand seals and a small brown and green lizard appeared in a small puff of smoke

"What do you want?" it asked in a gruff voice
"I need to get that crystal" he said still free falling
"Easy" the little lizard said

It was the same size as Ekito the lizard began a dive and grabbed the small crystal with it's mouth then opened it's legs to produce webbed skin. It glided to one of the canyon walls and held on. Junsui pulled a pair of kunai from his pouch and threw them at the canyon wall. There was the sound wire reeling and he jerked. He pulled himself toward the wall and bounced off joining the little lizard.

"Good work" he said
"Don't summon me in stupid places" the lizard said with an annoyed tone

Junsui took the small crystal from it and put it with the other one he had in a small vial. He replaced teh vial in his pouch

"Is that all?" the lizard asked
"No" Junsui said getting annoyed
"I need to get two more of those crystals"
"Well cut them off and i'll get them for you" it said
"Ekito told me about you" 
"My name is Ekicho"
"She's my sister"
"Nice to meet you" Junsui said
"Lets finish this up, I was doing stuff" Ekicho said

*Meanwhile
*
Rinko watched as Junsui skillfully got a pair of crystals

"What?"
"He can summon too?" she said pouting

She ran up the wall deciding she wouldn't be outdone. She saw an eagle and made the seals. The creature slowed down so much she was able to just pluck the crystals off it's wings.

"Genjutsu: Delayed world effect" she said with a smile
"Three down" she said

She made more hand seals but the bird she was targeting was out of her genjutsu range. She stopped on the wall and made a few hand seal and made a multitude of tiny ghosts appeared in front of her and spread out. The ghosts moved quickly behind the birds but they were too fast for them to touch her target.

"I know how to do this" Rinko said

She threw a small ball and there was a bright flash causing the bird to hover for a second. It was all that she needed though, the ghosts all phased through the bird simultaneously and it screeched out loudly and plummeted from the sky. Rinko was too far away from the bird she'd never reach it before it crashed into the ground. Junsui had just collected his last crystal and noticed the bord falling. He turned and jumped through the air and caught the bird in his hands much like he caught Rinko earlier.

"What did you do to it?" he asked when Rinko arrived
"Negative horo" she said with a smile
"It will be fine it's energy is just drained"

Several ghosts appeared and phased through her disappearing

"Lemmie grab those crystals" she said with a smile

After she took them Junsui  rested the read eagle down

"Is that all now?" an annoyed voice asked 
"Yes, thanks for your help" Junsui replied turning to a small lizard

It didn't even reply it just disappeared in a puff of smoke.

"Let's get back to Hitogoroshi-sensei" Rinko said jingling the red crystals in her vial


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Suniko
​*Suniko sat bolt upright, she could head something pounding up the stairs toward her room.

"Oh come on" she thought

She already knew who it was, each person sounded differently, she knew it was her mom. Only someone that never had ninja training could make so much noise when moving around. He mom wasn't blind, she was married into the clan. She was lucky the way Suniko figured it.

"You'll be late for your meeting" her mother said
"I was already up mom" she said trying not to sound annoyed
"Good, I packed you a lunch to carry"
"I won't need it" she said politely
"I don't think we'll be out for too long today"

Suniko swung her self out of bed, she was already clothed. She had gotten ready hours ago and was simply resting and meditating. She walked up to her mother and kissed her goodbye and jumped out the window.

"Good luck" she heard her mom called as she landed on the roof top adjacent to her house.

*Elsewhere
*
Zukou was ready to leave from the night before he checked his pouch to make sure he had all the items that he wanted. He had some additional items that he didn't normally carry with him. He decided to opt for a different type of test than the traditional one. He sat up for the entire night trying to think of something cool that the gennin would enjoy.

"Lets hope they aren't weak" he said the thought only just entering his mind
"If they're weak we'll just have more work to do" he said with conviction

He left his home and made his way to the meeting point. He'd picked the wall just outside the desert for many reasons. The main one being to see how they all arrived the second one being to have easy access to a lot of sand. he arrived at the location first and made a few hand seals. He sank down into the sand as a likeness of himself rose up out of the sand. 

"Lets see how observant they are" he said as his head disappeared below the sand.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Kirigakure Marshlands with Togatta and Suimaru
*​Togatta tried to grab at one of the Flyms as it sailed past him. They were incredibly fast, not so fast that he couldn't track their movement but fast enough that it made little sense to try to chase them down and grab them. One of them passed near his face and he dodged but got a small cut

"Dead or Alive right Shigure-sensei?" he said angrily wiping the blood from his cheek

Shigure nodded

"I'm going to fuck you all up you little creeps" Togatta said angrily

he jumped backward a few feet so that his four targets were in front of him, he kept his eye on them as he took off his coat and threw it toward Shigure. 

"I'm better at destroying clothes than you are when I fight seriously" Togatta said with a mischievous smile

The skin up near his shoulder separated and he reached up and grabbed a hold of a bone that was protruding from his shoulder blade. He pulled the bone free as the skin closed itself back up. He spune a sword made of bone around his finger tips. What was supposed to be the blade of the sword wasn't as long as it should have been. He looked at it and frowned and flicked the blade

"I suppose to need to work on that a little bit" he said in an annoyed tone
"NEK NEK NEK NEK" he said mocking the Flymms

Two of them ran at him he was easily able to react to their movements. One lunged for him and he slashed at it gracefully separating it's head from it's body. The second creature halted it's attack when it saw the other one get cut down. It skid in the mud and attemped to run away

"I guess you little freaks can be scared too" Togatta said

Togatta raised his hand that he didn't hold his bone sword in and pointed his index finger at the retreating Flymm the tip of his finger opened and a small bone bullet shot out and pierces the creature's skull. It fell dead onto the muddy ground.

"Come on Suimaru" Togatta said leaving the honorific off on purpose
"I've already gotten two down, three to go" he said kicking the head of the one he killed first at Shigure

The other three Flymms turned to retreat

"Shadow dance" Togatta mouthed and appeared in front of them as they turned to run
"You can't run from me" Togatta said in a sadistic tone


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 23, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Suna

Ryu noticed his teammate a distance away from the rooftop he was on.  "Hey, Suniko!" he called to her.  He quickly moved towards her, moving swiftly to each rooftop.  He landed lightly next to her and smiled.  "Hi, Suniko.  You on your way to meet our sensei as well, huh?"

He sighed and looked towards the sun barely beginning to peek over the horizon.  "I wonder what he's like..." he whispered to himself.  He looked back at Suniko.  "I wanted to apologize.  I let my anger get the best of me when I fought Alice.  I want to apologize to her, too.  And I was uncomfortable around you yersterday.  I shouldn't have been, seeing as we are teammates.  From now on, I won't be flustered around you and Alice.  I trust the two of you implicitly."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 23, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

As Kurai flew about on Abraxas preventing the eagles from escaping the canyon his team mates were already hard at work harvesting crystals. Abraxas roared threateningly causing a few eagles to change direction in the canyon. "I guess its my turn" Kurai said to himself and Abaraxas. "You know what to do" Kurai continued, "failure is unacceptable." *"Don't get smart with me kid"* Abraxas said in a gruff voice. Kurai and Abraxas locked eyes and eventually Abraxas smiled to himself, *"the moment your confidence wanes is the moment the dragon clan will rip you to pieces, never forget that."*

"Who do you think you are talking to?" Kurai asked flatly as he leapt from Abraxas. As Kurai plummeted into the canyon he formed quick seals. "Divine flash" Kurai said softly as his body radiated brilliantly blinding the eagles in the canyon. As the eagles flew around stunned, Abraxas and Kurai seized their chance. Abraxas dived into an eagle pulling up at the last second to grasp the bird firmly between his claws and teeth. With Abraxas holding the birds wings and neck it was forced to the ground where Abraxas pinned it down.

Kurai landed on a stunned eagle and let two Kunai fly, the weapons clipped the feathers the crystals were attached to and Kurai began to form quick seals again. He clapped his hands together and Smaug appeared on his shoulder in a puff of smoke. "Get that crystal" Kurai said pointing to the one falling to the left. Smaug nodded, unfolded his wings and took off in pursuit of the crystal. Kurai ran along the birds wing and attached himself to it with chakra so he could run along the underside hanging upside down.

Kurai launched himself from the underside of the wing into a dive after the crystal. "Come on" Kurai muttered to himself stream lining his body as he gained on the crystal. Kurai finally caught up to it snatched it out of mid air and flipped to right himself. Kurai changed the air resistance on his body forcing himself towards the canyon wall. Kurai closed his eyes and focused chakra to his free hand and feet and threw them against the canyon wall breaking his speed violently.

Kurai jumped down to the canyon floor where Abraxas still had the eagle pinned. Kurai took the crystals from the birds wings and collected his fourth and final crystal from Smaug. *"Kurai"* Abraxas said looking towards Kurai's retreating back. When Kurai did not say anything Abraxas smiled and crushed the eagles head in his jaws. "How unsightly, he couldn't even wait until we left the canyon" Kurai muttered to himself as Abraxas tore into the eagle.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 23, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls with Takigakure Team Two​*
Hitogoroshi watched as the gennin completed their task and a small colourful lizard walked up next to her

"Hi Hitogoroshi-san" the little lizard said
"Zurusui-oyaji said to give this to you"

She handed her a small scroll

"What's this?" Hitogoroshi asked looking down at the scroll
"He said it's for Junsui-kun"

Hitogoroshi nodded and tucked the scroll in her pouch, she watched as Kurai, Rinko and Junsui used their skills to get the crystals. She was impressed with how each of them handled their task. They came back to her around the same time for the most part.

"Junsui your grandfather sent this for you" she said throwing the scroll
"What is it?" he asked
"I don't know, deal with that later"
"Since you guys finished up so early lets try to get some training done"
"We've done some chakra manipulation where we gathered chakra at different parts of our body"
"I think the three of you are capable of what I'm going to show you next"
"I want you to think about something while we move"
"Normal chakra can be changed into raiton by high speed vibration"
"Fuuton chakra is created when chakra is sheared on itself, like you're sharpening a blade"
"Suiton chakra is created when all chakra flows as one like the waters of a river"

Junsui listened to what Hitogoroshi was saying but he couldn't concentrate on that now he rolled the scroll around in his finger tips. She moved off the and other followed her, he could see they were both thinking about something but he had his own things to think about. He ran next to Kurai 

"Hey Kurai-kun, you seem to know about summons"
"How do I summon a specific one?"

Kurai gave him a look 

"You just think about it when you're trying to summon it and use the right amount of chakra"
"Usually if you aren't thinking about a specific one and just use a large amount of chakra a summon will come out based on the amount of chakra you used"
"That's much simpler than I thought" Junsui said

They ran for a short while longer before Hitogoroshi called a halt, they stopped near a river 

"We'll stop here for the evening"
"You have the evening for training"

Jusnsui quickly walked away from the others and found a secluded spot to sit, he opened the scroll and read the what it said.



> I said I'd be helping you with your training, I'm sure by now Hito-san will have explained about nature manipulation to you. I don't want you to worry too much about that for the time being. Enclosed in this scroll is the Kage Bunshin technique. Kage Bunshin allows you to make a real duplicate of yourself. It can be used for a number of things, what I want you to focus on though is use it as a training tool. Everything one of your Kage Bunshin experiences will return to you once the technique is released. Learn to use this technique before you summon Ekishi.
> 
> Zurusui



"Well I guess I'll listen to what he has to say" 
"I suppose he'll teach me about chakra manipulation later" Junsui said

*Earlier*

Rinko watched as Kurai and Junsui walked away, she frowned at them both in turn and watched them go. She kinda wanted to train together, it would have been fun she thought. She began to walk away but Hitogoroshi held her shoulder

"You can't leave here" she said
"Why?" Rinko asked slightly annoyed
"Unlike Raiton and Fuuton it's harder for beginning Suiton users to create water outright"
"So?" Rinko asked bewildered
"That's why I stopped at this stream"
"You'll be gathering chakra and trying to control the water" Hitogoroshi said

Rinko mumbled a few complaints and walked over toward the stream, he chakra control was so good she surprised even Hitogoroshi. She was able to manipulate the water with great skill after only an hour. The sun was just about setting when Junsui walked back into the area that had set up as their base and collapsed on the ground.

"How was your training?" Rinko asked

She was sitting on the ground hugging her knees

"I finally got it"
"It only took a few hours" Junsui said
"What did you get?" Rinko asked excitedly
"I can't do it again" Junsui said

Rinko watched him and frowned

"Remind me to show you tomorrow, I need to rest"

With that Junsui lay on the ground and was sleeping within seconds

"I wonder how Kurai is doing?" Rinko thought looking up into the darkening sky


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 23, 2010)

Suimaru could se his team mate had caught some. Itwas time for him to catch the rest. He smirked and red chackra came out his body. With increased speed he got a knife an slashed the flyms now that he knew he could kill them.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 23, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"What do you mean you can't teach me Raiton ninjutsu Smaug?" Kurai said looking at the small dragon in annoyance. *"I already told you, in my youth I used to be a fire dragon"* Smaug explained, *"if you asked me anything about katon ninjutsu I would be able to help you but I don't give a rat's ass about Raiton, ask my brother."* "You and Abraxas are the only two dragons I have ever summoned" Kurai said flatly, "while you didn't give me any trouble, Abraxas nearly killed me in the fight for dominance. I don't have the energy to be fighting another dragon and if it gets out of hand my team mates will be injured."

*"Unlike Abraxas and most of the other dragons my brother isn't a jackass"* Smaug said simply. *"My brother is no bigger than me, so if he tried to fight you it would only serve to entertain me and require you to just grab him."* "What's his name and what does he look like?" Kurai asked beginning to get annoyed with Smaug's incompetence where Raiton ninjutsu was concerned. *"He looks exactly like me except he has yellow markings, however his markings look like lightning strikes instead of flames, his name is Rairyu."*

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said clapping his hands together. There was a puff of smoke and Rairyu appeared on Kurai's shoulder asleep. "Well that's useful" Kurai said sarcastically looking at Rairyu. Kurai reached to poke Rairyu but Smaug stopped him by clearing his throat. *"I wouldn't do that if I were you"* Smaug warned. "Why not" Kurai asked his finger inches away from Rairyu. *"My brother can be a bit of an asshole when he wakes up, he certainly won't be in any mood to help you."* "Do me a favor and do something useful, go find Hito-sensei" Kurai said massaging at his face in annoyance with his hand.

_A few minutes later......_

"What do you want?" Hitogoroshi asked without turning around to face Kurai. Kurai stepped out of the shadows as he spoke, "I read your file" Kurai said simply, "I want you to teach me how to use Gian" Kurai finished. "Oh?" Hitogoroshi said turning to face Kurai, "that's a big step from learning you have the raiton affinity to wanting to use gian." "Don't belittle me" Kurai said seriously, "will you help me or not?" "Oh I will help you" Hitogoroshi said darkly, "but just know that this is nothing compared to the summoning jutsu."

"These are the seals for gian" Hitogoroshi said showing them to Kurai, who had activated his Akumagan to help with his training. "The trick is begin vibrating your chakra before it reaches your mouth to increase its killing potential" Hitogoroshi said as her mouth began to shine with Raiton chakra. Kurai observed the vibrating motion of the raiton chakra as it traveled through her body and towards her mouth. "Once it is gathered in your mouth exhale sharply to fire it" Hitogoroshi said firing Gian at a group of trees.

The bolt of lightning escaped her mouth and split into a few bolts that decimated the trees in front of Hitogoroshi. "When you become more skilled with the jutsu you can split it into numerous forks with the use of your tongue and chakra control" Hitogoroshi explained. "Firing a single bolt for now is more than acceptable at your level, now go ahead and try." Kurai formed quick seals, focusing intensely on his chakra flow and manipulation. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said exhaling sharply. A small bolt of lightning escaped Kurai's mouth and struck a tree, it did not pierce through much less decimate the tree like Hitogoroshi's.

Kurai looked at the tree in disgust avoiding Hitogoroshi's gaze. "That is actually quite impressive for a first attempt" Hitogoroshi said a slight hint of surprise in her voice, "your clan has indeed produced a much needed genius in you." "That is unacceptable" Kurai said looking at the tree in annoyance. "Say what you will" Hitogoroshi said unconcerned, "the rest is up to you and your training, I'm sure if you have questions one of your dragons can help you, if not come see me" and with that she disappeared in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 23, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Raiton: Gian" Kurai said firing a bolt of lightning at a tree. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said again firing another bolt. "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." Suddenly Kurai collapsed to his knees his mouth smoking from the last lightning burst. "Its stronger but still not acceptable" Kurai said comparing the damage to the trees. Kurai clapped his hands together and slowly he began to feel chakra course through his body again. "I've also gotten better at converting light energy into chakra, I should be able to do it passively in battle soon."

_Later....._

"Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." "Raiton: Gian." With that last bolt Kurai fell face down in the grass exhausted. "Still not good enough" he muttered to himself still displeased. Kurai converted the last of his light energy into chakra but it wasn't even enough for him to stand, he had overdone it. "Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said placing his hand on the ground summoning Abraxas.

*"You have a lot of balls summoning me before you while you are in that state"* Abraxas said dangerously as he eyed Kurai on the floor. *"Have you forgotten what happened the first time you summoned me?"* Abraxas demanded, *"not to mention my continuous warning every time you have summoned me after that time?"* Kurai looked up at Abraxas unimpressed by his threats. *"What is to stop me from killing you now and feasting on your worthless body?"* Abraxas growled. "The fact that you know, should you fail to kill me and I escape, I will kill you the next time I summon you" Kurai said seriously.

Abraxas broke into laughter, a dangerous kind of laughter that would have left other people with goosebumps. *"That's what I like about you kid"* Abraxas said breaking the tension, *"even half dead you still have the kind of confidence needed to keep the dragon clan in their place. What do you want boy?"* Abraxas asked. "Take me back to camp" Kurai said flatly, "and be careful when you pick me up." Abraxas seized Kurai gently in his claws and placed Kurai on his back. Abraxas unfolded his wings and took to the air off towards camp. "Tell Rairyu thanks for nothing by the way" Kurai said annoyed.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 24, 2010)

*The Bloody Marsh, with Shoutaku​*
A few hours passed and Shoutaku stood on the water not sinking covered in mud and dirty water with sweat making streaks in the mud on his face.

"I think I got it"
"Yes you can walk on water but can you fight on water?" the nanbi inquired

Shou was so excited he could consistently walk on water he didn't think about anything else. He ran and switched the chakra from his feet to his hands while he flipped. He got it near perfectly on the first try

"Good work" Rangako said observing from the dry land in front the earthen house
"Now that you know how to move through the swamp making you intent known it's time to do the reverse"
"The reverse?" Shoutaku asked
"Yes" Rangako said
"Some of the animals in this marsh has senses even more acute than ninja"
"If you can move around without being attacked then you pass"
"I want you to go from here to the den of fangs and come back"

Shoutaku had never been to the den of fangs, he'd just heard about it. That was where the nanbi lived before it was sealed in him. Rangako pointed to the east

"Well get going" he said with a smile

Shoutaku walked off and left the man standing there, he didn't complain about the hard training. It was better than any alternative, he made his way through the marsh doing the exact opposite of what he did earlier. He kept his presence seal away inside himself and moved as silent as he could. The part of the marsh that we was in now was very dangerous to people. There were much larger king pythons here than the one that almost kill him earlier. Along with one hundred other plants and animals that could kill him. He walked for about twenty minutes making his way carefully reading the tracks in front of him so as to not get in the way and be visibly seen by anything that would want to eat him. 

Eventually a humongous rock formation came into sight, it seemed like a mountain in the middle of the marsh. He reached and walked right up to the mouth of the den. The entrance to it was huge,

"So this is where you lived?" he said to the nanbi
"Yess" it answered

Shoutaku looked around inside the cave, the place didn't look like anything lived in it for a long time. He hadn't sensed any creatures anywhere near the den. The creatures of the marsh still knew that they shouldn't go anywhere near the den. He walked about the den exploring the place, there were bones of creatures long dead littering the floor of the cave. Shoutaku heard a noise above him and jumped backward. The spot where he stood only seconds before sizzled and smoked as thick acrid smoke rose from it.

"Get it outtttttt" the nanbi screamed in Shoutaku's head

Shoutaku looked up to see a humongous red spider staring at him as it hung on it's web.

"If I help you, you'll have to help me out" Shoutaku said
"I don't care, get it out of here"
"I want it deaddd" the nanbi screamed
"Good" Shoutaku said

A thick read chakra began to bubble up all over Shoutaku's body, he blinked his eyes and when he re-opened them they were the eyes of a crocodile.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

alice walks up to her team mates. "So guys is our leader here yet?"  She was wearing her chainmail under her dress. She was last becasue she stoped off and got something too eat. she was tired from working all night to finish her armor. it was obvious that she was extreamly tired to her team mates.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 24, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Takigakure Team Two
​*Rinko was awake when Abraxis dropped Kurai into the camp, she didn't go over to him. She was still a little afraid of the dragon, everything about it made her uneasy. Kurai walked and stumbled a bit, she could tell her was incredibly tired.

"What is up with them" she thought

She could tell it wasn't physical tiredness, she knew chakra exhaustion when she saw it. It was her turn to keep watch, it was the first time Hitogoroshi actually stayed the night with them. She'd never seen the woman sleep, even while she slept she couldn't see an opening to attack her. She messed with the water in a bowl in front of her the made the water swirl around in the bowl and raise out of the water slightly. Junsui sat up and looked over at her 

"What are you doing up?" she whispered
"I am not tired anymore" Junsui said with a smile
"I didn't do any nature manipulation training today" he said
"I need to do some"
"You are already pretty good at it" Junsui said
"You have any tips for me?"
"I can't really help you" Rinko said
"Suiton is completely different from fuuton"

Of course she was right, Junsui didn't even think about that, he say feeling a little stupid for a few seconds. He wanted to get up and train some more but he knew it was a bad idea. He thought about using soldier pills but he decided it would be better to use them for battle than training

"Go back to sleep" Rinko whispered furiously

Junsui nodded, he lay there for a while thinking about ways to use the Kage Bunshin technique to train. 

"That's what I'll do" he thought with a smile

*The next day*

They were up and moving early and moving, since they spend most of the evening time training Hitogoroshi wanted to cover a large amount of ground on the first day. They were running hard for about 6 hours strait suddenly Junsui seemed to stagger and he tripped and fell to the ground sliding a few paces. The others stopped and looked at him

"What happened" Rinko asked
"You look strange, like you're exhausted" 
"We were about ready to stop anyway" Hitogoroshi said

Rinko got up and walked away to set her things up and Hitogoroshi walked over to Junsui

"You have to be careful when you use new techniques" 
"It transfers the fatigue along with the knowledge"

Junsui got to his feet, he wasn't tired but the rush of fatigue and knowledge took him by surprise. He decided it would be prudent for him to get use a soldier pill just this time. Wasting the rest of the day wasn't an option, he looked around and realized that Kurai was already gone. He wasn't competing with him but he didn't want to be the weak link on the team. He began to walk away to be alone. He found a clear area out of the sight of the rest of the team.

"Well lets try this out"
"Think about the name of the lizard I want" said as he bit his thumb

He smeared the blood on his palm 

"Kuchiyose no jutsu!" Junsui said as he slammed his palm to the ground

There was a huge puff of smoke, bigger than the ones he got when he summoned Ekishi and Ekito. The smoke cleared and a huge lizard was standing in front of Junsui. It was covered in thick black scales, it's eyes were yellow and it had a mouth full of sharp teeth. There were some green markings around it's eyes and stomach. Unlike the others Junsui had seen this one stood upright. He noticed a pair of humongous swords on the back of the lizard. The were both longer than his whole body.

"I've been waiting for you to summon me" Ekisho said baring it's teeth
"Zurusui-san told me I need to teach you how to use a sword"

It gripped one of the hilts of the swords strapped to it's back and threw it for Junsui. He grabbed the hilt of the sword with one hand and realized he had to hold it with two hands because it was too heavy.

"Defend yourself" Ekisho said before he pulled the other sword free and lunged at Junsui


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Ryu, Alice and Suniko
​*Suniko heard a familiar rhythm coming toward her, she could tell it was Ryu. She heard him call out to her and she turned to him and smiled. They talked for a little while before Alice showed up. Ryu made a comment about how tired she looked but she seemed too tired to even respond to him. The three gennin made their way toward the meeting point together. The saw a mad clad in robes waiting for them 

"Ahh you guys are finally here" he said
"I appreciate punctuality" he said clapping his hands together

Suniko shook her head

"That's not the real sensei" she said

Ryu and Alice exchanged looked and began to reach for their wepons

"The real one in underneath us"

They looked down and jumped backwards and the likeness of the man standing before them turned into sand and fell to the ground. A man stuck his head out of the sandy floor with a broad smile on his face. 

"Well done"
"I knew your hearing was good but how did you know I was under the ground"
"I could hear your heat beating" Suniko said

Zukou nodded

"Well now that you guys have passed this little test"
"Lets get to know each other"
"My name is Kinrazu Zukou"
"My blood type is A+"
"I like to teach and learn new things"
"I hate to do long missions" he said with a smile
"Now tell me a bit about yourselves"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 24, 2010)

*Kirigakure Marshlands, with Suimaru and Togatta​*
Togatta stabbed a Flymm through it's chest and withdrew his sword and suddenly felt a chakra that he'd never felt before. He spun ready to fight what ever it was that had such malicious chakra. He saw red chakra oozing out of Suimaru. It only took a few seconds for the chakra to completely cover his entire body. He pulled a kunai from his pouch and was gone, Togatta could track his movements but he couldn't predict this type of speed increase.

He watched as he cut down a pair of Flymm that were trying to escape easily.

"Fuck he's fast" Togatta thought
"I want to fight him"

Togatta whipped his bone sword though the air and splatted some blood on the ground and took a step forward but the woman that was always with Suimaru put a hand on his shoulder

"_Don't get too close to him_"
"Fuck off lady" Togatta said angrily
"I don't come mess with you when you're doing shit" he said
"_It's dangerous_" she said holding his shoulder

Togatta knocked her hand off his shoulder and swung his bone sword at her she easily dodged the attack and he knew she would.

"Don't fuck with me" Togatta said turning to continue what he was doing

There were no more Flymms for him to kill, he'd killed four of them and Suimaru had killed the other six that were required. He scowled angrily and watched the chakra cloak bubble around Suimaru. He picked up the head of the Fymm he'd cut of earlier and stabbed his sword through the neck of another one. Shigure had already put the heads of the others in a large bag. There was a growing blood stain at the bottom of the bag.

"*One of you need to carry this*" Shigure said
"Not me" Togatta said
"Suimaru have your servant carry it" Togatta said walking right past the bag.
"Lets get back to the village" he said leaving the other behind


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 24, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said clapping his hands together causing two puffs of smoke to appear on his shoulders. Smaug smiled when he say Kurai but Rairyu screeched and lunged at Kurai. Kurai grabbed the small dragon around the middle and held him at arm's length. "If you scratch or bite me I will kill you" Kurai said seriously. "Alright alright alright" Rairyu said quickly, "I was just playing around geez." Smaug toppled from Kurai's shoulder doubled up in laughter. "Now that you are actually in a useful state help me with Raiton ninjutsu" Kurai demanded. "Geez Smaug and Abraxas weren't kidding, your self confidence is alarmingly high" Rairyu said taken aback with Kurai.

"Well show me your technique" Rairyu said sitting next to his brother on the grass observing Kurai. Kurai formed quick seals and focused his chakra to his mouth, "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said exhaling sharply. The bolt of lightning barely pierced a tree before dispersing. "Oh?!" Rairyu said surprised, "using Gian at your age and with such power? You are indeed a genius" Rairyu said his voice full of praise. "Its substandard that's what it is" Kurai said seriously, "Sensei's is a lot stronger and she can split it into multiple bolts." "Your sensei is probably like a million times older than you and has been using that technique since she first learned it impatient fool" Rairyu snapped.

"Anyways" Rairyu continued, "putting your foolhardy expectations of how learning ninjutsu works aside, lets focus on how you can actually improve. First and foremost you need to stop rushing your damn technique. A fast technique is absolutely useless if it has no power or killing potential behind it. You might as well throw a damn shuuriken if you aren't going to use your technique properly. For now hold your chakra in your system longer so it can vibrate more before firing it. Then slowly as you learn you will be able to fire it quickly with the same potency as if you had held it. Got that chump?"

Kurai glared at at Rairyu and the dragon chuckled to himself. "Shoot me dirty looks all you like" Rairyu said, "in my youth I could use Gian and more with ease." Kurai muttered darkly to himself as he began to form the seals for gian again. Holding his chakra in his system longer he could feel the frequency of the vibrations increase. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said exhaling sharply issuing a bolt of lightning from his mouth. The bolt pierced a tree and dealt damage to the one behind it before dispersing. "There you go kid" Rairyu said nodding his head happily, "now keep practicing that and you will have it down in no time. If you need anything just summon me again, I'm going to go eat" and with that Smaug and Rairyu were gone.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Sunagakure with Ryu, Alice and Suniko
> ​*Suniko heard a familiar rhythm coming toward her, she could tell it was Ryu. She heard him call out to her and she turned to him and smiled. They talked for a little while before Alice showed up. Ryu made a comment about how tired she looked but she seemed too tired to even respond to him. The three gennin made their way toward the meeting point together. The saw a mad clad in robes waiting for them
> 
> "Ahh you guys are finally here" he said
> ...




"my name is Alice. I'm from the chains clan. I can control metal and bend it to my will. Would you like to see?" Alice took out a metal ball and lunched it at zukou _"let's see how fast you are."_ you thought to herself.


----------



## Qozy (Mar 25, 2010)

*Uchiha Shisui, Konohagakure*

Academy teacher entered the classroom, where were about eighteen academy students. ?Today you will have genin exam. You will have to show what you have learned at academy to your teachers. So prepare yourself, exam will take a place in ten minutes!? The teacher said as he left the class. Right after that, all students started talking. Except Shisui, he put his hands on the head and started concentrating. It was a serious business for him. While others were fooling around, he checked his ninja pouch if there were enough ninja tools. He thought that students will have to fight against each other. 

?Silence!? Angry teacher said as he entered the class. Everyone shut their mouths and followed teacher with their eyes. ?Ok, not get to the line. I will see how good you can transform to another person via transformation technique.? A smile appeared in students faces. But not in everyone?s, Shisui wasn?t happy about it. He didn?t know transformation jutsu. His eye twitched and he perspired more and more as students were passing transformation task. ?What should I do?? He was asking himself. At least he was the last in the line, so no-one will make fun of him. When Shisui had to transform into academy teacher, he started talking instead of taking some actions. ?I can?t use transformation jutsu.? Shisui said while scratching a head with a dumb smile in his face. Teacher knitted his eyebrows a little and said as he was writing in his notebook. ?Go to the classroom in the end of the passage.? 

Shisui was walking towards the classroom while thinking if he is going to pass. He entered classroom and stood where were a mark noted on the ground. Right before him was three teachers. They were sitting near the table, on which were several Konoha headbands. ?Perform Clone technique and you will be promoted to the Genin.? Shisui became happy as he heard the news. He knew how to perform clone technique. It took several seconds to perform an exact copy of him. ?Ok, congra?? Academy teacher was about to say when other one entered the classroom. It was the teacher which looked at student?s transformation technique. He said something to the ears of other teachers and they started debating about Shisui. Boy himself only stood in one place and listened to everything. ?Today is your lucky day. Congratulations, you?re now a genin.? Shisui was so happy. He took a navy blue Konoha headband and ran from the academy like from the hell. ?I?m a genin!? He shouted as loud as he could in outdoors.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha*

*Kazuki's Ravine; Land of Snow*

Crisp white snow fell down on the quiet ravine, Large bamboo stalks reach high into the sky sparcly covered with a blanket of snow. The wind stood still as only the cold air could be felt, Taking a step forward they examined their target who hid away at a cabin built into the side of the ravine. The area prone to avalanches made it a perfect place to hide as it was far too dangerous for normal law officials to search the place.

Grabbing the mic around her neck she reported into it with a rather gleeful voice "About 50 feet down". "Stay in position, Attack once the words given" A Male voice this time breaks through the static ridden mic. The snow continues to fall, The temptation of bursting into the door and taking the down the criminal like some buff drunk action hero itches at the back of her throat. "Come ooonnn, Let me take the shot" The girl tried to squirm her chance in.

"Do not forget that I am your superior" The boy retorted trying to calm down the girl before she did anything rash. "Don't forget this isn't your team to lead. I'M GOING IN!" The girl roared jumping off the side of the cliff. "KAZOOO!!!!!!" She screamed like a madman bursting in through the roof. The wood giving in to her weight as debris spewed forth, Clouds of dust settling to the side as she stood crouched.

Looking up she met eyes with a large man who sat at a poorly built chair. A Large meat cleaver held in his hands caused her eyes to widen. Grabbing her mic she reported "Ughh Guys....I NEED HELP!" Suddenly the beast of a man swang down his cleaver nearly taking the girls face clean off. The heavy chunk of steel digging itself into the wood floor. 

"DAMMIT!" The boy called out frustrated as he removed the piece of equipment from his ear. "CAPTAIN SOUSUKE!" The boy called out to the jounin who was busy reading the latest Ninja Pent House issue with a face of a teenager who had just seen his first pair of boobs. "CAPTAIN SOUSUKE!" The boy roared out again. "Yeah Yeah I hear ya Ameada don't get your panties in a bunch. Let's go and rescue her" He said as he hid away his magazine folding a page to serve as a bookmark.

The two shinobi's headed out, Back at the cabin the large man took another large swing this time infusing it with Fuuton. The large gust of wind sliced through the entire house as the girl barely managed to dodge the swing. "HEY YOU ALMOST MESSED UP MY HAIR!" She screamed enraged that he would aim for such a precious spot. "THAT'S IT!" Getting serious she dug her heels behind her quickly forming handsigns.

Swinging his cleaver the girl's body was sliced clean. The beast of man smirked as he hit his target but his expression quickly changed as she shared a smirk of her own. Suddenly her body exploded into a cloud of smoke that filled the entire room. Appearing from the shadows she began her assault "SMOKE STYLE! SMOKE BEAR JUTSU!" Weaving her hands a large bear like creature rose from the formation of the clouds crashing into the man.

*BBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM!!!
*

The walls rocked with the force as he was pushed clean through from the blast of the attack. "GRIP" The girls eyes widen as the man cocked back holding the cleaver in his hand, his body bloodied from the previous attack. "Oh no" She said her voice shrinking into itself. "TWISTER!" The man chucked the blade rushing towards her as it tore the ground beneath it ready to slice the girl in half.

*SHNK!*

Suddenly the cleaver went off course much to surprise of both of them. The giant blade landing at the feet of Sousuke and Ameada. The boy stood moving his fingers around as the chakra strands became visible, They had been used to veer the attack off course. Realizing he was ripe for the picking without his blade the man made a run for it. "SOUSUKE GET EM!" The girl called out. "Don't worry Mariko, She'll get him" Sousuke said with a smirk as he retrieved his porn mag. "Pervert" Ameada merely stated.

Running for dear life the man could feel a looming presence behind him. Throwing a frantic gaze every which way he couldn't see what was after him. The sounds of the brushing bamboo sticks made him even more paranoid as his eyes could never make it in time to catch the image. "WHOSE THERE! COME OUT! I DARE YA!" He called out alone in a patch of snow that was surrounded on all sides by bamboo.

Looking to his side he could see blood red eyes peering through the darkness of the collection of bamboo. "WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!" He called out, The eyes closing dissapearing along with the rest of the silhoutted body. The sound of sword being unsheathe could be heard. Turning around his left arm came flying off as blood shot from the wound. His eyes widen from disbelief as he crashed hard to the ground gripping the now stump of an arm.

"Where is Rasetsu?" The girl asked standing behind him holding the gleaming sword that had chopped off his arm. "I DON'T KNOW WHO YOU'RE TALKING AB-" Before he could deny it another arm came flying off

*SHNK!*

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"

He fell hard as blood gushed out. Bringing the sword to his neck she asked him once more. "Where is Rasetsu Uchiha? WHERE IS HE!?" She called out the sharingan surfacing from the rage she felt. "I DON'T KNOW I SWEAR!" Lifting the blade up into the air she screamed out ready to bring down judgment "RRRAAHH!!" The blade slicing through the air ready to cleave cleaned through him came to an abrupt hault.

Turning she could see the chakra strands leading to Ameada's fingers. "LET IT GO!" Ryoumo called out enraged that her teammate would stop her. "THATS ENOUGH RYOUMO!" Sousuke's voice causing her to stop in her tracks. Throwing a glance to the dying man he laid crying on the floor his arms no longer avaliable to him as the white snow became tainted with the murky red.

Sheathing her blade she left the man to the mercy of her teammates. Sousuke merely watched as the girl headed back to the village. "She's no longer afraid, No those she doubt anymore. No. You did this to her Rasetsu, You turned her into the cold hearted killing kunoichi she is today. The Leader of the Uchiha Clan: The Princess. Ryoumo Uchiha" Her jounin sensei thought as the snow blanketed the area even harder.


"I will find you Rasetsu. And When I do. I swear I'll have my revenge" Ryoumo thought to herself as her three tomoe sharingan blazed with ambition.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma Hatake sits in his room, reading one of the many tabloid newspapers that make their name off of reporting gossip within the Shinobi world. One headline for instance reads, _'Tsuchikage Gone Wild: Drunk Ulik Caught Partying Naked With a Dozen Viking Strippers!'_ However for all the tawdry headlines and partially fabricated stories, there are often quite a few nuggets to be found form time to time. 

His eyes focus on a small article buried on the twelfth page. To Kazuma it seems like the most important headline and yet it's hidden underneath all these foolish stories. He reads the headline carefully. _'Mist Girl Gains The Byakugan...Hyuuga Clan In An Uproar. Arlong To Konoha...Drop Dead!'_

Kazuma pours over the entire article over a dozen times before he finally rests his head back against his chair and begins to think. After what seems like an eternity he reaches over and grabs two books off his shelf, a book of anatomy, and another on emergency field surgery. 

_A week later..._
"Thanks for letting me come with you guys by the way," Kazuma tells Kaion Uchiha and his girlfriend Isune, a Hyuuga. They all had gotten some time off and had decided to go on a camping trip outside of the Village borders. Kaion had also been promoted to Chuunin and Isune wanted to celebrate.

Kaion shrugs at Kazuma, "Well we did it out of pity more then anything...but you do make a suitable third wheel." Isune elbows Kaion suddenly for his rudeness. Kaion chuckles and looks back at her defensively, "Geez relax, I'm just kidding!" He looks at Kazuma with a smirk, "You know I'm kidding right?"  

Kazuma nods back at Kaion, the lower half of his face obscured by his black mask, "Of course." 

An hour later they reach a suitable clearing in the woods, located next to a river. Isune decides to make camp while Kaion and Kazuma go off hunting. As Kaion had said, "If you're going to camp, then how can you not hunt?" 

Deep in the woods, Kaion and Kazuma stealthily track a deer. As Kazuma stares at Kaion he can't help but feel a little envious of him. He's already a Chuunin, and he got Isune, that hurts more then anything. "You're pretty lucky, you know that?" Kazuma tells him. 

Kaion nods back at Kazuma as he takes the lead and hones in the Deer. "Yeah I know. Things are looking up for me and my clan!" he says with a smile. 

"Oh yeah things are looking up..." 

_A half an hour later..._
Isune sighs as she sits on a log, waiting for Kaion and Kazuma to return. "What's taking them so long?" she mutters. Just as she's about to activate her Byakugan to try and find them, suddenly Kazuma bursts out of the woods. 

Isune screams in horror at the sight of Kazuma. He's covered from head to toe in blood and rist. Blood flows out of a long gash wound in his midsection. She runs towards him and grabs Kazuma before he falls to the ground. "KAZUMA?! WHAT HAPPENED?!" For some reason he has his left eye closed, and there's a lot of blood seeping out of it.  

She looks around for Kaion but doesn't see him. "Where's Kaion?!"

Kazuma suddenly opens his left eye, revealing a two tomoe Sharingan. "Mist Ninja attacked us...we fought them for as long as we...we could. He...he didn't make it,"  Kazuma groans before passing out.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 25, 2010)

*Agito Senju; Konoha*

In the Senju district was Inside a a large house with the Senju clan symbol carved above the door. Inside the household was a long haired boy and and a woman sitting behind him. Her hands glowed with green chakra as she gently laid her hands on his bare back. On the boy's right shoulder was the Senju clan symbol tattooed on. On his back, one could notice large cuts slowly being healed.

"There you go son, your all healed," the lady spoke kindly with a smile and deep eyes. "Mother please, scum such as I doesn't deserve pity," the long black haired boy said in a calm tone and a serious look. "Its just a mother's love," the woman responded with low eyes. As the boy looked back at his mother, he couldn't help but notice the deep sadness and loneliness in her eyes. _Father must greatly rearranged, not just her mind..., but also her heart, _ he said in his thoughts, feeling sympathy for his mother that was now more like a robot than a person. However, he knew that he could do nothing about it.

"Yes, I suppose it is.....I'm still so naive,..." with that he reached into his pouch and removed a kunai. In a swift move, he stabs the knife into his shoulder and then quickly removes it. Blood quickly begins to pour from the stab, making the boy become a little dazed and disoriented from the blood loss. "I'll get right on it," his mother spoke as she stood from her chair and began healing his wound yet again. "Don't trouble yourself mother, my mistakes shouldn't be a burden to you," even though he said this, the woman ignored him and continued the jutsu until he was fully healed.

I am but a pest that trifles this dear home of yours. I will evacuate at this very moment," the kid announced to her as he leaned down to grab his shirt. He then slid on his one sleeved black coat that revealed only his right arm. "Don't worry yourself for my dinner. Trash does not need food," he commented before he tied on his forehead protector. The shinobi reaches over to a nearby table and ties a small cloth around the top back of his hair, making a long pony tail that reaches to his back. "Till we meet again mother," he gave his final words before he walked out the door.

"Come home soon Agito, my son." Agito's mother spoke with a warming smile, though a single tear ran down her cheek.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma wakes up in a hospital bed in a daze, and for a second he doesn't know where he is. His mind flashes back to that moment in the woods with Kaion and he screams. The door to his room swings open and a healer enters, a female.   

"Are you fine?!" she asks. 

Kazuma nods back slowly, only now does he realize that the entire left side of his face is bandaged. Is the Sharingan still there he wonders frantically for a second, but then he feels it, throbbing underneath the bandages, in its new eyesocket.

"What...where am I?" he groans, suddenly feeling the worst headache he's ever had begin to pound into his skull. 

The female healer walks towards him and pats him on the shoulder, "You need to rest. Please lay back." 

"He looks fine to me!" a gruff voice responds from the door. 

They all turn around and look in surprise at two black cloaked, and dark haired Shinobi. One very tall and lanky, and the other shorter and stockier. They both wear the familiar and iconic fan symbol of the Uchiha clan on their sleeves. Kazuma can't help but notice how much they seem to glare at him. 

"We're from Internal Investigations. We need to speak with this young man," the stocky Uchiha says.

The healer quickly shakes her head at them, "Listen here this boy is in no shape to-"

"NOW!" the Uchiha yells. "The Son of Saito is missing and this boy somehow bears his eye, we demand answers!" 

Kazuma takes a deep breath and feels his headache worsen even more.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 25, 2010)

"Servent!!!" Amaryllis shouted in anger. She was no one's servant. She just helped Suimaru control the bijuu. When he masters it, he wont need me anymore. Plus she was not carrying a bag full of things. As she saw Suimaru's demonic chakra dissappear, she smiled. He was finally making progress. She got soo happy she happily picked up the bag and smaked that kid that was rude to her in the head and turned to petals.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

_*Konoha...*_
The Uchiha cops kick the female healer out of Kazuma's hospital room. "I'm going to write a formal complaint with your supervisor!!" she yells at them as they close the door in front of her face. 

"Yeah too bad our Supervisor is the father of the kid we're trying to find!" the stocky Uchiha cop snarks back at her.  

The tall Uchiha cop locks the door and stands guard in front of it. The stocky Uchiha meanwhile grabs a chair and positions it backwards in front of Kazuma's bed, sitting on it casually, all the while staring intensely at Kazuma. 

"My name is Chojiro," he also gestures at the tall Uchiha, "And my partners name is Rondell."  

Kazuma nods succinctly, still wincing from a pounding headache. "We can do this the easy way or the hard way kid," Chojiro tells him. "How do you want to play this?" 

"I don't what you're talking about..." Kazuma replies calmly. "Do you have some aspirin by the way?" 

*BABOOM! *

Suddenly Chojiro leaps up from his chair and smashes it into pieces with a punch. Kazuma flinches a bit hut be remains calm nonetheless. "Okay the hard way then,"  Chojiro exclaims and his dark eyes suddenly morph into two fully matured sharingan eyes. 

"What happened to Kaion Uchiha?" he asks, while staring right at Kazuma.  

Kazuma shakes his head and narrows his eyes with a pained expression, "Kaion and I were hunting and as we were trailing a Deer, they came out of nowhere...these dark hooded assassins." 

"Assassins?" Chijiro asks quizzically, still locking eyes with Kazuma. 

Kazuma nods, "Yes, they had Mist headbands and black animal masks. They attacked Kaion first...they didn't seem to interested in me. One of them got Kaion and I good, but we managed to fight them off and escape..."  Kazuma looks down at the floor with a look of sadness and regret in his eyes. 

"LOOK AT ME WHEN YOU SPEAK!!" Chojiro shouts. Kazuma slowly lifts his head up towards Chojiro. 

"And then what happened?" Chojiro asks. 

Kazuma replies in a low and haunted voice. "Kaion was stabbed right in the stomach. The blade almost went out his back...I carried him for as long as I could...but we both knew he wouldn't make it...he asked me to put him and down...and..."  

"And what?!" 

"He asked me If I would have his Sharingan...he said he wanted me to carry on his will and help restore the Uchiha to their glory..." 

Chojiro nods as if in thought. He looks over at his partner who nods back at him. "Son..." suddenly Chojiro appears over Kazuma in a burst of speed and grabs him by the throat. "...that is the biggest crock of bullshit I have ever heard!" He rips the bandages from Kazuma's transplanted Sharingan eye, and stares at it with his own Sharingan. 

"Let's find out the real story!" Chijiro snarls, and Kazuma screams as he feels the man's eyes bore into his mind.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 26, 2010)

*Ryoumo Uchiha

The Uchiha District; Konohagakure*

It had been three days since the mission, The wounds inflicted on the culprit left him maimed for life along with a undying hatred for Ryoumo and the Uchiha's. Sousuke noted to higher ups of Ryoumo's more and more unstable methods, The elders becoming concerned felt as if the girl might become a threat along with being the leader of one of the Leaf's most prestigious clan.

The Uchiha district had recovered from the horrible attack from their leader a year prior. Upon Ryoumo's Chunin promotion the elders decided Ryoumo to take her father's placed. Many were outraged due to her young age but it benefited the elders more. They had the influence and control of power while maintaining Ryoumo as nothing more then a figure head.

Her pretty face used to ensure the safety of her people while the clans men plotted to expand their horizons in military power. Her house was quiet, Absent from any life. Upon promotion she fired her servants much to their surprise. The house entirely gutted save her little brother's room which remain's nearly untouched cept the occassional dusting.

The setting sun makes it's entrance into her home, The strecthing orange rays of light cascading across her wooden floor. Her tea which she had poured some time ago had gone cold as she merely sat down thinking about her thoughts. Her hunt for Rasetsu during the mean time was fruitless, Either no leads or nothing more then dead ends seem to find her way.

Sousuke decided to stay with her on the same team being as he was the most attached to her along with worrying about her safety. Her sword, Which over the time had become an extension of herself was leaned against the table so far yet so close. Her eyes traced it's shape. For a moment her mind thought how many has she sliced down.

A Sudden rhythmic knock knocks her out of her stupor, Looking towards the door she could see Sousuke standing at the doorway. "Hey kiddo, Brought some lunch." He said holding up a bag of dumplings as he let himself in. "Not hungry" Ryoumo said returning her gaze to the outside. Pouting for a bit he sat down in front of her placing the bag atop of the table.

The sword caught his gaze for a moment but he quickly shook it off as he opened it up hungrily. "It's dumplings, You sure you don't want?" he asked once more holding the ball of food in his hand. Ryoumo knew he wanted something by the look of his eyes. "What is it?" She said cutting straight to the point. Sousuke sighed knowing Ryoumo's frank nature had yet to change.

He thought for a moment trying to come up for the right words to use. "Ryoumo" he said with a heavy heart not knowing how she would react. "It's been a year, Don't you think you should let it go?" His words causing Ryoumo to shoot the coldest glare. The words caught her off guard, She would've figured her sensei of all people to understand. "Vengeance solves nothing. I Promise you It only brings more emptiness" Sousuke said trying to reach his former student.

Ryoumo didn't say a word, Her glare still fixed on him. "Killing Rasetsu won't bring Hi - " Cutting him off before he could speak her little brothers name the Uchiha Princess spoke. "I think you should leave" Ryoumo said, Her words as harsh as ever. As if she weren't even speaking to a human. Sousuke sighed knowing he couldn't sway her thoughts.

Reaching into his pouch, He pulled out a scroll placing it atop of the table. "We've got a mission tomorrow, Make sure you're prepared"


----------



## Qozy (Mar 26, 2010)

*Uchiha Shisui, Konohagakure*

Shisui got back home from the academy. He felt like being a real man now, because he was wearing Konoha?s headband. He opened the door of his house silently and started looking around if her sister wasn?t around. ?Okay, there is no sign of her.? Shisui thought as a young girl jumped on boy?s back. ?You?re not going to hide from me!? Girl said loudly to Shisui?s ear. ?Not again.? Shisui thought. Boy was tired a little from the genin test and wanted to relax a little, but his sister didn?t allow him to do that. ?Hey Shira, you?re heavy.? ?What? Do you want to say that I?m fat?? Shisui?s sister said as she punched Shisui to the back of skull. ?Shira, I won?t teach you new techniques if you will act like that.? Shisui said with a smile. ?Ok, ok, bore.? Shira said to her brother sulky. 

?Where is mom?? Shisui asked to her sister. ?She?s out to the shop. Now teach me some pow-pow jutsus!? Shira said while punching the air. ?Okay, just let?s go to the forest. Mom will get angry at us if we will break the window again.? Shisui said laughing. Brother and sister was arm-in-arm while walking to the forest. To save some time, Shisui was explaining necessary ninja stuff to his sister. Shira was yawning while listening. That didn?t surprise Shisui. Boy himself was yawning at the academy while listening to the same things too.  

When they were in the forest, Shisui performed Clone technique and exact copy of boy appeared. ?Today I will teach you clone technique!? Shisui said with a smile. Shira looked closely at the clone and threw a rock at him. Clone disappeared within a small white smoke. ?This jutsu is weak! Teach me something cool!? Shira wanted to learn something powerful so fast. But the biggest problem was that Shisui didn?t know a powerful jutsu by himself. He didn?t want to say that to his sister, so he lied to her sister a little. Boy didn?t like to lie to her sister, but it couldn?t be helped.

?No! You will need this jutsu at academy. Besides, it will help you to learn your so loved pew-pew techniques more easily.? Shisui said trying to convince his younger sister. And it helped. ?Now form boar hand seal.? Shisui said as he formed it. ?Hand seal? What is it?? Girl didn?t know anything about hand seals. Shisui thought for a minute. He realized that he will have to teach her sister much more stuff than he had thought. Shisui explained a little about hand seals and wrote all of them on the scrool. ?Now practice forming all the hand seals. You will need them in the future.? Shisui said as he closed his eyes and started mediating. Both brother and sister were sitting on a big rock. They were facing each other with their backs and both were training.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 26, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Sunagakure

"I'm Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru, from the Kuroroiyaru clan."

He was about to say more when Alice launched out attacks at the sensei.  _Not the time, Alice!, _he thought to himself.  Reflexively, he dashed backward away from Alice and their Sensei, holding a kunai at the ready, in case a battle ensued.  All thoughts about getting to know his sensei were gone from his head.  His only thoughts were possible battle options and escape routes.  He knew Suniko had genjutsu, which he wasn't strong against.  He didn't know Zukou's abilities, but knew he was jounin and he had little chance against him.  If this became a free-for-all sparring match, he knew the only way he could beat Suniko is if he won before she used her genjutsu.  He had full knowledge on Alice's abilities, but she didn't know about his new jutsu, the_ Soshouryuu_, Rising Twin Dragons.  That ability was formiddable, and used in conjunction with Black Chakra Burst suppressing fire, he was fairly sure he could manage to stop her from winning.  He might not be able to beat her, but she damn sure wouldn't win this one.  He guessed it would most likely be a three-way-draw between the gennin, or the jounin would just mop them all up.  Which ever happened first.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 26, 2010)

Suimaru and his team walked for hours, Toggeta(Sorry if i misspelled it) trying to shoot Ameryllis down for hitting him but it was pointless, until they reached a spot where their sensie told them to rest up at.

"If was your first mission so rest up for a while" she said yawning. It seems like she did it for herself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 26, 2010)

*Konoha/Uchiha Military Police HQ...*
Chojiro and his partner enter the office of Saito Uchiha, Chief of the Secret Police. They both have down cast faces, and can't bear to look at him. 

Saito narrows his eyes at them, eager to hear news of his son Kaion, "Well?" 

"The fuckin kid was telling the truth," he replies. "I went right into his mind and saw the whole thing..."

Saito bows his head low and remains silent. 

"Do you want us to take his eye?" Chojiro asks. 

_Konoha Hospital..._
Kazuma, still injured and with new bandages wrapped over the left side of his face, limps into his father's hospital room, that of Hiruma Hatake's. After trying to hang himself, he's been in a deep coma ever since. A female Nurse stands over Kazuma's bedside and looks back at him with concern. 

"You shouldn't be out of bed Kazuma!" she tells him animatedly. 

Kazuma bows his head in apology, "I'm sorry I just want to see how he's doing." 

Suddenly a familiar voice speaks in a low and weakened tone, "Hello son."

Kazuma's eyes widen and he limps rapidly towards his fathers bedside. Hiruma lays back in bed looking pale and painfully thin, just a shell of his former self. He smirks at Kazuma weakly, "Long time no see..." 

The Nurse pats Kazuma on the shoulder and smiles at him, "He came out of the coma while you were still out of it. I was just going to tell you." 

Kazuma's eyes well up with tears and he grabs his fathers right hand, stuck with all manner of IV needles. He looks up at the Nurse with tears streaming down his face, "Can we...?"

"Sure I'll leave you two alone," she responds, "But you both need your rest!" she adds sternly. 

As the Nurse exits and closes the door softly behind her, Kazuma stares at his father with a smile. His father alos begins to cry and he looks back at the bandaged left side of Kazuma's face, with a hint of concern. "What happened to you?" he asks.

Kazuma shrugs it off, "Just a training accident. It should be as good as new." Kazuma notices that his father head rests awkwardly on a pillow. "Here let me help you," he responds and gently tilts his father's head up and grabs the pillow. 

"Son I'm sorry for everything I put you through," Hiruma says as Kazuma adjusts the pillow, "I promise everything will be different from now on..." Even more tears fall down his cheeks. 

Kazuma nods back slowly, also crying, "I know. Things will be different."

Hiruma begins to respond, "You know something weird happened, I saw your moth-"

Suddenly Kazuma flips the pillow out from under his father's head and muffles it over his face. His father's body jerks violently and he swings his weakened and thin arms around rapidly. Kazuma increases the pressure ignoring his father's protests. All the while he cries as he feels his father's life slowly ebb away, until finally his father stops moving. And so Hiruma Hatake, once known as the great Gray Wolf of Konoha, dies with a whimper.

Kazuma takes a deep breath and raises the pillow from his father's face. The man's eyes look up at the cieling in a wide eyed stare of surprise. Kazuma closes his eyes with his right hand, and methodically places the pillow back under his head. He takes two deep breaths and pats the bandages over his transplanted Sharingan eye, all the while etching this moment into his brain so that he will never forget it. Then he walks slowly towards the door, takes a moment to collect himself...and swings it open quickly. 

"SOMEONE HELP ME! MY FATHER'S NOT BREATHING!!!!" he screams hysterically. 

_Ten minutes later..._
Isune Hyuuga, former girlfriend of the now dead Kaion Uchiha, consoles Kazuma in his room. 

"It's going to be alright," she tells him. "We'll get through this." Kazuma can't help but smirk inwardly, as he cries.  

_One year later..._
A more mature Kazuma Hatake sits atop the Hokage mountain as he so often does, quietly observing a bird nesting itself on the granite nose of the great Hokage Tsunade. He's much taller now, bordering just under five foot ten, and his hair is a bit longer and spikier. One thing that hasn't changed is the black mask he wears over his lower face. It stands in contrast to the biggest change in his appearance...the black eyepatch he wears over his left eye. 

"Today's going to be a good day," he mutters to himself.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 26, 2010)

*Kayo Akimichi; Konoha; Yamanaka Clan House...*

_Long lost relative

Chapter 1

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Somebody help us yelled a village woman. There's a demon attacking everyone run for you lives! Through out the entire village you could hear grueling screams of men, women and children running as their trying to get away form the terribly figure that is plaguing their village . "You will not escape so easily humans you will pay for what you have done! Said the demon" I will kill you all until you tell me where she is I will destroy this village with a single blow take this DRAGON FIST.

"Inuyasha wait I'm not done" said a raven haired girl. Well hurry up Kagome we don't have all day Sango and Miroku said they saw a demon with a sacred jewel shard near by now hurry up you stupid girl."Pretending I didn't hear that were are Sango and Miroku Inuyasha". "They went to a neighboring village to help them with an exorci???.. Sniff, sniff, sniff I smell blood." Inuyasha is there something wrong what it is" asked Kagome."I smell human blood Kagome and I sense a demon near by come on let's go" said Inuyasha "Alright let's go. Inuyasha put Kagome on his back and sped off down the Inuyasha look at this village it's been reduced to ashes" said a sympathetic Kagome. "I know come on let's look around. We don't have to look Inuyasha a man is coming toward us. "Help me please save me hurry noooooo don't come any closer no ahhhhhh?.Inuyasha did you see that he was killed by that girl. Yeah and that's our demon" Inuyasha said as he unsheathe his tessaiga.

Hey! what do you think you're during murdering these villagers" yelled Inuyasha at the demon girl." This does not concern you leave now or you will die along with them Inuyasha. "Wait how do you know my name I've never meet you. The girl turned around and Kagome and Inuyasha were shocked at what they saw. "She looks just like my mother" Inuyasha thought. "She looks just like Inuyasha" Thought Kagome . "Inuyasha I do not wish to kill you this matter those not concern you with that said I will take my leave. As she left you could hear her voice in the wind she said " Inuyasha if you value your life you will not interfere again." Wait come back here who are you and why do you look like my mother and??.. Me" yelled Inuyasha. "My name is Azumo and that is all I can tell you with that she disappeared with out a trace.

"Inuyasha are you going to be Okay" said Kagome." Why, Why, Why those she look so much like my mother and me." Inuyasha it'll be okay come on let's go ask Kaede if she knows about this demon. What's her name Azumo I think she said. " Yeah maybe that would be the best thing to do" agreed Inuyasha. As Kagome and Inuyasha were heading back toward kaede's villlage they came across a woman in a large black cloak that was gold and black and she had her hands in a pouch that connected with the cloak. " Damn I must find her that fool will get her self in trouble this is such foolishness." Um excuse me, but who are you looking for" asked Kagome. " Why must I tell you... Azumo there you are you foolish woman where have you been" said the lady in black." Wait you know Azumo tell where she is right now or i'll kill you right now" yelled Inuyasha." Ah you must be Inuyasha Azumo has told me about you. " Tell where she is right now or this spot will be your grave" said a now furious Inuyasha." I detest meaningless violence, but if you wish to fight then we shall beat me and I will tell you about Azumo and so you won't call me lady in black my name is Zearse.​_
Once again Kayo sat in the dining room of the main clan house of the Yamanaka looking over her best friend....story if you could call it that. Though it was an upgrade from the numerous spelling and gammar errors of his first one, the story was equally as bad and made little to no sense. He even had the nerve to put Azumo-sensei in the book.

"Ehhhh, this story is.....uh..." Kayo tried to drag out the sentence as long as she could. She just couldn't bring herself to divide this story and then break it down like a fraction piece by piece...so she decided to let him down as gently as possible.

"Kioshi seriously, this story is as bad as a Failchiha challenging a Hyuga to a range viewing contest." The vibrant smile that graced Kioshi's fair features dropped lower than a Uchiha's pride after realizing they were far below Kayo's level. "Really it's that bad? Well I can't be a great artist with some kind of failure, thanks for being straight up with me Kayo." He thanked with a big smile. Kayo immediately thought something was wrong and it wasn't the fact she hadn't ate in over 30 minutes.

Normally when she would give such rough criticism he would respond in a very agitated and pissed off manner. "Thanks for reviewing my story Kayo, but now would you kindly get the hell out? I have some damn cleaning to do in the house." She was quickly ushered toward the door, pushed out, and with a big smile on his face.

*SLAM!*

The wind chimes jingled and gave off there soothing sound an a ironic twist as the door was slammed in such a violent manner. All Kayo could do was blink staring into the brown wooden door before her. 

"Gee, what a bitch!"

"Kayo..." A females voice yelled as she turned to leave.

"....Minori-sama!"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, with Junsui and Takigakure Team Two *​
"Defend yourself" 

Was the last think Junsui heard before steel rung out on steel, Junsui had some small training with swords but nothing as big or more importantly as heavy as the monster he had in his hand. He brought the sword up just in time to block the strike by Ekisho. The lizard pressed him but Junsui put all his strength into the block and pushed Ekisho back slightly but the lizard adjusted his weight and Junsui's huge sword began to slide. Junsui knew what was happening and reacted he stepped backwards and tried to maintain a defensive stance but Ekisho didn't let up once Junsui adjusted so did Ekisho. 

It was clear the lizard was accustomed to using the humongous sword, he wielded it easily like it was a part of his own body. 

"I definitely need to do more strength training"
"Yes you do" Ekisho said

Steel clanged on steel again Junsui was picking up the movements quickly. He was also getting accustomed to moving with the weight of the weapon and shifting his weight. It was clear to him that this was nothing more than a training fight to test his skills reflexes and how fast he picked up. They fought for a long time and Junsui didn't even realize the sun was setting. Junsui unleashed a heavy overhand slash that Ekisho blocked with one hand.

"You're a quick learner" Ekisho said
"That's enough for today" 
"I just have a few things I want you to think on"
"You need to shift your weight and react faster"
"That will come when you grow accustomed to the weight of your sword"
"You will keep that sword"
"It's a training weapon"
"It's a weapon and can be used to kill but you'd probably get yourself killed as you stand"

Junsui frowned at the last comment, the lizard demonstrated some exercises he should do to strengthen parts of his body he'd use while fighting with a sword. While the lizard did them Junsui copied him and realized there were several muscles and tendons that screamed in pain as he did the exercises.

"I want you to do that every day every chance you get"
"Lemmie show you how to wrap a sword" Ekisho said

He pulled a long thick bandage from his belt and demonstrated how a sword should be wrapped and talked a little about how the blade of a sword should be cared for.

"You don't need to do any of this once you earn the Tsurugi no kage" Eiksho said
"That sword is special, this one is not"
"You'll be punished if you don't take care of my sword properly"

The lizard got to it's feet and hooked the sword it was using to it's back.

"Summon me tomorrow we'll do some more training" Ekisho said and disappeared in a puff of smoke
"He's a slave driver" Junsui said

He looked at the sword that Ekisho lent him, the handle was a little longer than normal swords and it's blade was long and wide. Some swords were made with holes along the blade to make it lighter. This blade was made of solid steel. He hooked it to the harness he wore, the hilt protruded well above his shoulder and the other end of the sword showed near his leg.

"It's not time to go back just yet," Junsui said looking at the sky

He made the hand seal for Kage Bunshin and a copy of himself appeared in a small puff of smoke, he began to move around with the sword with his copy. They were throwing kunai at each other so they could get all the normal motions they would need to carry out practiced. He made sure the sword on his back didn't hamper any of his motions. It didn't take him long to get accustomed to to the weight of the sword as he moved. Once he did that he began to fight with his clone both using the swords. The sound of steel clanged as he fought himself with only the few things Ekisho had taught him earlier. He released the technique and readied himself for the knowledge transfer. It wasn't as bad as he expected, he wasn't knocked off his feet this time.

"This will help me get better twice as fast" Junsui said
"OK speed test" he said with a smile

He created another KB and readied himself, the two took off full speed toward the camp. Junsui reached the camp quickly, the sword didn't slow him as much as he thought it would. When he arrived Rinko was there sitting alone.

"Where is everyone?" Junsui asked
"Kurai-kun went off to train"
"Hitogoroshi-sensei..."
"Where the hell did you get that sword" she said finally looking up at him
"I'm being trained to be a swordsman" Junsui said
"A swordsman needs a sword" he said with a smile

She got to her feet and walked over to inspect him all of a sudden he felt a presence. He made a KB quickly which blocked a punch from Hitogoroshi with the flat of the blade. She grabbed it's hand but the real Junsui already had his own sword out and was flashing toward the hand she held the clone with. She released it and hopped back. Junsui and his clone turned to face Hitogoroshi with swords drawn.

"Impressive" Hitogoroshi said relaxing

Well she relaxed as much as a lioness on the prowl relaxed, Junsui released the KB and spun the sword as he saw Ekisho do eariler and secured it to his back in a swift fluid motion.

"Oh come on" Rinko said
"What was that now?"
"A bunshin that blocked at attack" she said in disbelief

She stormed off to be by herself

"I will not be the weak link in this team" she said with conviction
"What's up with her?" Junsui asked
"She's seeing her team mates getting stronger and she thinks that you are leaving her behind"

Junsui nodded thoughtfully

"You are good enough with that sword to not cut off your own foot" Hitogoroshi said
"I don't want you using it if we have to fight"

Junsui frowned and looked at her


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Suniko, Alice and Ryu
​*Zukou easily defended against Alice's attack a wall of sand raised in front of him and seemed to swallow the metal ball. The sand dropped to the ground after.

"You'll have to do better than that" Zukou said

He observed how the other two gennin handled the situation, he watched as Ryu seemed to go into battle mode, he was impressed at the gennin's quick switch from introduction to battle. Suniko gave away almost nothing though, her body tensed for a few seconds and he felt his chakra being tugged on. He knew the talents of the team. He did his research.

"Alice-chan don't, if you're attacking someone attack to kill them the first time"
"I'm not one to play around with my opponents" Zukou said

He made hand seals quickly and the sand rose up around the gennin before they could move they were all three locked in cages.

"Sand Prison" he said with a smile
"Listen up"
"Lets do a little test"
"I want you to find me and kill me" Zukou said

He made a few more hand seals and the sand around them began to swirl until it was a small sand storm completely blocking their sight. Suniko leaned on the bars of her cell listening to everything. Zukou was gone though and the sound of the wind distorted which directon he went in. The sand around the three collapsed. 

"Dammit" Suniko said angrily as she walked forward a step
"The sandstorm technique blocked my hearing"
"Did either of you see anything?" 
"*No*" Ryu and Alice said in unison

Suniko concentrated, she could hear the breathing of her team members and the sound of the wind blowing. It was only a matter of time before she heard what she wanted to hear. 

"He really did go off into the desert" she said
"We need to move he's really moving out there" she said
"Lets coordinate before we move"
"We need a team leader" she said
"I'm a support type, either of you willing to take the mantle?" she asked

Her full concentration was on Zukou though, she wouldn't let him get away.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Kirigakure, Marshlands with Togatta 
​*Togatta attacked Ameryllis for her attack on him but he was simply not fast enough. He cursed under his breath as they walked looking for openings to attack her again but there were none. 

"*Lets take a rest I want to do a quick test with you*" Shigure said

She pulled two pieces of paper from her pouch

"*Run your chakra into that*" she said slowly

Togatta took the paper and concentrated he ran his chakra into the paper and it crumpled in his hand, he looked over at Suimaru's paper that flopped over.

"HA HA!!!!!" he laughed and pointed at Suimaru
"You made your paper floppy"
"I hear the girls don't like that kind of thing"

Shigure thumped Togatta on his head, he turned to say something to her but saw her eyes and thought better of it.

"*The crumpled paper means you have an affinity to raiton*" Shigure said
"*The dampened paper means you have an affinity to suiton*"
"*Now that you know that we can start to train chakra elemental manipulation*"
"*Raiton is about high speed vibration of chakra*"
"*Suiton is about the perfect flow of chakra*"
"*Think about that while we rest*" Shigure said 

Togatta walked off by himself

"Raiton" he said softly to himself
"I like the sound of that" he said with a smile


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 27, 2010)

Alice-suna fight with zukou

"I'll lead. Don't try to argue ryu I stomped you twice." Alice slowed her breathing, letting her grind detect the metal in the area. Lightening shot out of her hands are drew all the metal to her. She tranformed the metal into little fan baldes an. They started to spin and blow away the sand "ryu go now." she shouted using the natural metal found in the sand under their feet to lift them above the storm. "this better?" she asked getting a node from suniko. Alice jumped down and landed with a roll using her grind to attarct metal into a set of nuckle dusters and ran after ryu.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 27, 2010)

*Ruri Seibato (Before Time Skip)

Sagumo Fields; Rock Country*

The chakra warped the air around it, The heat pouring from her body was immense as the ground beneath her feet was charred in an instant. It's blinding gold color overshadowing the color of the sky. "Well?" Envy asked turning to Rasetsu who examined the jinchuuriki with his eyes. "She has complete control of her Bijuu, Even I can't tell the difference between their chakras" The Uchiha said apathetically as steam rose from Ruri's mouth.

"Intresting, Even with those magic eyes you can't tell them apart? Well congratulations partner, We've just encountered our first fully mastered Jinchuuriki" Envy said turning back to Ruri who crouched down bringing her arms up crossing them in an X like motion. *"RRAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHH"* Her roar pushing the two group members back from the sheer air pressure.

"I'M GOING IN!" Envy said running forward. "Idiot" Rasetsu merely commented as he dropped back some. "YOU WANT TO PLAY? THEN COME ON!" The red head called out quickly spiraling his hands in an orb motion. "ACID RASENGAN!" Blasting into Ruri the acid chakra spun widly. Driving it deeper and deeper into her chest Envy's eyes widen as he realized the attack was being absorbed.

Sinking her nails into his arms she anchored him down cocking back of the chakra tails as it plowed right into his chest sending him flying as if he had been hit by a truck. His body skidding along the surface of the ground, Planting his hands down he slowed himself down. With blood pouring from his lip he cursed the Jinchuuriki. "Son of a bitch" He said pushing himself up holding his ribs.

Raising it's arm up Ruri called out *"Senya Branch!"* With that her arm shot up wards splitting into hundreds upon hundreds of more chakra arms. Redirecting downwards they began to crash down on the ground beneath them. "Fucking shit" Envy merely said looking on as a dozen of them blitz him from all sides. Rasetsu barely dodged an incoming arm. 

"The Chakra has a mind of it's own, I can't predict it's movements!?" Knocking him from his train a thought Ruri came flying at him ramming her skull into his chest. Blood shot from his mouth as his eyes whitened over sending him flying towards the forest. His body splitting several trees in half until he came to a shattering stop at a giant boulder.

The Uchiha's body shook all over, His bones felt as if they been reduced to dust as he tried to force himself back. "Guess I need to use it" He said to himself, Blood cascading down from his mouth and body forming a small pool beneath him. Ruri came charging at him like a wild animal on all fours. *"RRRRRAGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"* Quickly opening his eyes Rasetsu activated his counter jutsu.

"AMATERASU!" 

The Black flames lept wildly towards Ruri burning away against the chakra cloak. Ruri in pain cried out rolling around the floor trying to put out the flames. Blood dripped down from Rasetsu's eye as he panted, The amaterasu he used was stronger then usual and took out much more chakra as he collasped to his knees. *"RRRRRRRAAAAAAGHHHH!"* Ruri called out still trying to put out the flames.

Knowing that he had to bring her back alive he pointed his magenkyo back at the Jinchuuriki. To his astonishment the girl began to expand, Fur began to grow on her skin and her look became more that of a giant ape. Breathing in the black flames were extingushed inside her mouth. His eyes widen as Ruri entered her fully four tail form. Opening her mouth chakra quickly began to build. "A Chakra Blast?!" Rasetsu quickly thought as a wave of chakra ushered forth towards the Uchiha destroying everything in it's path.

*WITH THE FOUR TAIL FULLY OUT HOW WILL THE BATTLE END!?*


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Den of Fangs with Shoutaku​*Shoutaku looked at the spider, red chakra enveloped him and his eyes changed. He always liked the feeling of the chakra shroud it gave him so much more power. He looked at the spider as it dangled menacingly from it's web.

"I'm going to have to put you out" Shoutaku said

He moved toward the spider jumping through the air but he was slapped out of the air by one of the spider's many legs. He sailed through the air and slammed into the wall of the cave. In his current state any damage done to him would be healed by the nanbi's chakra. Knowing this made him slightly reckless with his body.

"You stupid spider" Shoutaku shouted

He got to his feet and dodged a few acid shots, he grimaced and ran at the spider again this time attempting to cut it's webbing. He jumped higher and tried to cut the webbing with a few shuriken but the spider knocked them all away. Shoutaku screamed in rage and the shroud flared up, even though Shoutaku was in control of himself some of the nanbi's rage flowed into him with the chakra. He dodged an acid shot as he turned and ran up the wall using the same training he'd done earlier in the day. He was going to attempt the same thing but this time cut the webbing from higher up on the cave further away from the spider. He ran along the roof of the cave and spotted the root of the web.

"Baito no wani" Shoutaku announced

He placed his wrists together and brought his palm together his fingers interlocking. The webbing snapped and there was a loud thud from below him.

"You're mine now" he said with a grim smile

He jumped off the roof and flipped a few times while he was in the air and landed on the ground. There was a large wall of web headed for him as he landed. 

"Look out" the nanbi said in it's deep raspy voice

He back flipped a few times and jumped back and stuck himself to the wall of the cave. 

"I've been practicing a technique" he said more to himself that anyone else
"Lets try it out"
"Yesss, I like that one" the nanbi said 

Shoutaku ran at the spider full speed, he was dodging balls of acid when he got in range he flashed the elongated claws that his nails turned into when he used the chakra shroud. 

"Jiten no Shikyo" he said loudly

He dove into the air and spun his body like a drill, he knew where his target was and went strait for it. The spider spat another wall of web at him but the Jiten shredded the wall of web and slammed into the spider. The web attack recuded the effectiveness of the attack some what. Shoutaku didn't stop though. He used his shadow dance technique to move to the spider's blind spot

"Jiten no Shikyo" 

This one connected properly tearing off a large chunk of the spider's body, the attack was inaccurate, Shoutaku hadn't used the attack in battle and this was the test run. The chakra shroud made it much more dangerous than it should be. The opening was all he needed though, he combined shadow dance to move to a blind spot again and the Jiten. There wasn't much left of the spider. It was spread all over the cave.

"Goood" the nanbi said happily
"Nothing is allowed in here but meeeee" it said

The cloak dissipated and Shoutaku returned to normal he looked at his handy work and smiled. He needed to train more with the cloak it made him so much stronger it allowed him opportunities that he would never have without it. There was a sound behind him and he spun to face it, he assumed his fighting stance only to see it was Rangako.

"I didn't think you would be able to kill that on your own" Rangako said
"That's called a crimson spitting spider" he said
"That webbing you destroyed is very tough and so is the spider's flesh"
"What was that last attack you used?" Rangako asked
"That's not something I taught you"
"It's something I came up with" Shoutaku said
"It's interesting" Rangako said
"Once you are in the marsh it will be your job to make sure nothing takes up residence in this place" Rankgako said
"That's your responsibility"
"Lets go, I think you have had enough training for today" he said with a smile

Shoutaku walked over to the mouth of the cave with Rangako and they headed back to his house in the middle of the swamp. When they got there Shoutaku noticed the house was bigger than it had been before the the landscape was changed slightly. There was more dry land and what looked like a training area.

"Welcome home" Rangako said patting Shoutaku on his head


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2010)

_*Konoha...*_
Kazuma Hatake walks casually towards the Hokage's office with his hands in his pockets, still very much the reserved and cool headed Shinobi he's always been, letting any troubles simply wash over him like nothing. Some would call him lazy, but over the last year he's also gained a sharp eyed intensity when it comes to performing missions and taking great pride in completing them no matter what the cost. 

As he reaches the Hokage's door, that of Rakiyo the Legendary Centipede Sage of Konoha, he reflexively adjusts the eyepatch over his left eye. He knocks on the door  and enters with the same casual demeanor that he is known for, his movements always fluid and economical. Kazuma stops in front of Rakiyo's desk and nods his head respectfully towards the blond haired man. 

"Rakiyo-sama, no offense but I've been going a little stir crazy lately. Got any new missions?" he asks the man. Then he smirks from under the mask that covers the lower half of his face, "Preferably a very dangerous one..." he adds.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 27, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Raiton: Gian" Kurai said holding the raiton chakra within him for as long as his patience would allow. Kurai fired the bolt and it pierced two trees before dispersing. "Its definitely stronger" Kurai said wiping the static electricity from his mouth, "its slow though, that's the trade off." Kurai formed his seals again, he had been at it for a while and sweat was pouring off of him freely. He didn't feel tired though, there was bright sunlight out and his skill at converting light energy to chakra had vastly improved, he could almost do it passively now.

Kurai let his Akumagan deactivate after a few more shots of Gian, he was getting frustrated with training and unless he was using his doujutu he didn't like to leave it on display for everyone to see. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said forgetting to turn back on his doujutsu, however instead of piercing two trees this shot only pierced one tree. "How the hell did I suddenly get worse?" Kurai said looking at the tree in disbelief. Kurai activated his doujutsu and surveyed himself, there was nothing wrong. "Raiton: Gian" he said firing a bolt that returned to its original power.

_A few minutes later......_

"Oh I see" Kurai said coming to a conclusion, "somehow the light energy the Akumagan is taking in augments my raiton ninjutsu" Kurai said. "So this is why I surprised sensei and Rairyu, how unsightly. Well lets fix that problem shall we" Kurai said deactivating his Akumagan. "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", "Raiton: Gian", rang out again and again and again from the area Kurai was in followed by flashes of lightning.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 27, 2010)

*Kinzey - Southern Mountain Herb Field*

Kinzey felt something on the back of his head, and when he turned around he saw that George's summon had killed it. "T-thanks for that" he said nervously.

After a few more minutes of searching, Kinzey said "I think we have 10 leaves. We should return to Fall Sensei now". He glanced around. They were in the center of the field, and Kinzey had no idea which way they'd came from.

"Um...Where did we come from again?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Sunagakure Outskirts

"Actually, Alice, I pinned your ass the second time.  Without chakra.  If you're going to lead, learn to count first." He joked, smirking at her.  He stared around at the desert as he ran.  "Alright, Alice, you should be the leader.  Because with your Grind ability, you can mark ore that we've already passed, so we don't get lost.  Besides, you said yourself that the desert is full of ore and metal.  That means that this is your playground, and we can devastate opponents here.  Alright, I may have a plan..."

He stared at the desert.

"Got it.  Suniko, you will try and track him with your heightened senses, alright?  Alice, you will continually mark ore we have passed, mold it into something underground so you know what ore you have already marked.  When we manage to catch up to Zukou, Suniko's going to throw up her genjutsu.  This shouldn't stop our sensei for long at all, but we only need a second.  In that second, Alice I want you to throw up chains from the ground to snare him.  I don't expect this to work for long, either, but again, we only need a few seconds.  After that, I will move in for an attack.  Suniko, while he's snared you continuosly throw up genjutsu every time he breaks it, untill your chakra is fifty percent depleted.  Same for you, Alice, keep using chains untill you're at the halfway mark of your chakra.  If he manages to escape we go into plan B."

"Plan B.  Alice will keep attacking with metal long-range attacks for just long enough for you two to get over twelve yards away from me, because that's the radius of my newest jutsu.  I will release my scroll and that will be your signal to take cover.  The rising twin dragons is a weapons-based ninjutsu, that summons a huge barrage of weapons from my scroll in a wide radius.  If he escapes this we go into plan C."

"Plan C is our retreat plan.  We will retreat back to the Sunagakure gates to come up with new plans.  If one of us gets captured, the other two will try to get them back.  No one left behind, unless you absolutely cannot retrieve the teammate.  He's testing our prowess as ninja, and if it is impossible to rescue a teammate, the others must finish the mission.  I care about the two of you, so hopefully when we are high-level ninja going on dangerous missions it won't have to come to that, because I couldn't bear seeing you guys fall.  You're my teamates now, and I trust the two of you with my life."  His face was deadly serious.  "I need to know now if the two of you trust me the same."


----------



## Qozy (Mar 27, 2010)

*Uchiha Shisui, Konohagakure*

Both kids were sitting on a big rock. Brother was mediating while sister was learning hand seals. ?Clear your mind, forget about everything!? Shisui was repeating to himself with closed eyes. 5 minutes have passed since the training started. Everything looked fine so far, but then he remembered that he was with his sister. Sister, who hadn?t got patience and was totally unpredictable human being. ?So how is your training?? Shisui asked his sister still with closed eyes. ?Shira? Shisui said again as he opened his eyes and turned his head back. ?Shit!? Shira was gone. Shisui found a scrool from which his sister was learning hand seals and some kind of a small box on the ground. Shisui looked around to see if his sister was near and took a better look at the white object on the ground. After all it wasn?t a box, it was a ninja pouch. Shisui checked if he had one and realized that it was his pouch. ?Damn, what the hell did you do?? Shisui asked himself as he looked inside of the ninja pouch. Pouch was empty. There had to be about ten shurikens. ?Thank God I hadn?t got any explosive notes.? He sighed with a relief. 

Shisui started looking for his sister. First he tried to find some kind of a clue where she could go. He found a broken branch in the 2 o?clock, but he realized Shira wasn?t able to jump on the trees. Boy also found a foot mark on the ground. But that foot was even bigger than Shisui?s, so there was no way it could be his sister?s. After wasting 4 more minutes he gave up on looking for a clue and started looking around the big rock in 50metres radius. Forest was dense, so Shisui was looking everywhere very careful. He was about to rest when he had heard some kind of a noise.

?It?s got to be her.? Shisui said as he ran to the place from which a strange sound was coming. Boy saw several shurikens impacted to the tree. ?Shira! What the hell are you doing?!? Shisui asked her sister angrily. Shira dropped shurikens on the ground. She thought that Shisui hadn?t seen that, but she was wrong. Shisui took all the shurikens from the tree and ground, counted them and started talking. ?You know it?s dangerous. Why you haven?t said anything to me? Mom would kill me if something would happen to you.? Shira knew what she did was wrong. Both kids got back to the place where they?ve been training for a little. There they took all their stuff and started walking towards home.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Takigakure Team Two​*
Kurai stood there all the trees around him were full of smoking holes his breathing was labored. He made the hand seals

"Raiton Gian"
"Raiton Gian"

Two spears of lightning clashed one overwhelming the other. The spear moved strait for Kurai but he dodged the attack by moving to his left. His Akumagan was on by the time he turned to face Hitogoroshi. She stood in front of him in her normal overbearing way. She was emotionless as usual

"Don't wear yourself out too much" 
"I understand your need for perfection but knowing when to stop is a valuable skill too" she said seriously
"Lets go, the others are already back"

She walked off into the darkening night and simply vanished

*Back at the camp
*
Junsui sat on the ground wrapping the sword, his hands were getting accustomed to the sword. Everything he did now he used a kage bunshin to see himself from a different angle. He picked up a few things he wasn't able to see every now and then. It was not the best use of the technique, but this close to the village there wouldn't be much danger. He could spend his chakra bettering himself. Rinko walked into the camp with a blue sphere in her hand.

"What the hell is that?" Junsui asked 
"Just water" she said with a smile

She was obviously in a better mood than when he came back into camp

"That's what I can do with elemental chakra manipulation"
"I couldn't make water before but now I can"
"Soo you'll never die of thirst?" Junsui asked in a jovial tone

Rinko and Junsui began to laugh when Hitogoroshi suddenly showed up

"How the hell does she always do that?" Rinko whispered
"If you weren't making so much noise you would have heard me" Hitogoroshi said
"I doubt it" Rinko thought to her self
"I will take the watch tonight" she said

Kurai sauntered into the camp

"Now that everyone is here"
"We'll be back in Takigakure by tomorrow evening" 
"We will not stop until we get there"
"Once there I will give a report on your mission and you will have some free time"
"I think two days is sufficient"
"After that we will begin our next mission"
"Any questions?" she asked looking at the gennin

Junsui shook his head, as did Rinko and Kurai

"Good, get some rest"
"We'll be moving early and running hard"

Junsui just put walked over to where he was going to sleep and lay down with his sword next to him. 

"Two whole days to train"
"This should be great" he thought to himself before drifting off to sleep


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 27, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Desert with Suniko, Alice and Ryu​*
Suniko watched Alice in action and was impressed with her skill, she seemed to disperse the technique Zukou had done. She had a beat on Zukou already and she concentrated on that. She listened to Ryu's plans, they sounded like they could work. She knew they didn't have a chance in hell of beating Zukou she knew her genjutsu had to be extremely subtle. It couldn't be elaborate or else she would be found out.

"*You're my teamates now, and I trust the two of you with my life.*" His face was deadly serious. 
"*I need to know now if the two of you trust me the same*." 
"I do" Suniko said with a nod

"He's dead ahead 100 m" she said

They got into the formation Ryu had earlier described, with Suniko and Alice behind him.

"Underneath us" Suniko shouted

The sand shot upward in a thick bar separating the three gennin. Suniko landed on the ground and she began to sink into it.

"Not today" She said 

She gathered chakra into her feet and jumped out of the quick sand. When she landed a hand grabbed her foot but she stabbed it with one of he senbon and it disappeared.

A hand stuck out the sand and began to pull itself free. She stepped back and watched as a man pulled himself out of the sand. 

"Bunshin or real she thought"
"You won't fool me" she said pointing at him

That was the trigger for one of her genjutsu, she realized immediately it wasn't working though. There was no way he could break it so fast.

"Bunshin" she said 

It as it flashed it's hands toward her and sand flew toward her turning into shuriken her hands flashed and she threw several senbon to redirect the shuriken. The clone dashed at her and she made some hand seals and took a deep breath.

"Hitei Mushou no jutsu" she said 

She opened her mouth and exhaled spraying a mist of needles into the area in front of her. The needles weren't very good killing tools but they were great for injuring a target. If any one of those needle hit a pressure point the opponent could be paralyzed. At this range with so much direct hits any target would be disabled. The needles riddled the bunshin and she watched as it dissolved into sand. She moved toward Ryu already trying to find Alice

"They are Suna Bunshins" 
"The real one isn't here"
"Hurry up and deal with them"
"I'll find the real one"

She made a seal and began to search out for Zukou's rhythm

"I found him he's in the rock forest about 500m away"
"He's not moving"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
"RASENGAN!" 

Sparrow shouts as she slams the floating blue chakra orb into a large boulder. *BABOOM!* The Rasengan drills into the solid granite of the boulder and causes it to explode, sending gray smoke and debris everywhere. The explosion rocks Sparrow backwards off kilter but she manages to regain her footing at the last second. 

She wipes her brow and exhales with relief. "Whew...almost over did it!" she exclaims. 

The smoke clears from the boulder, revealing a pulverized man sized hole in the face of the boulder. 
*
EXCELLENT I KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!* Dolly, the Gobi, echoes proudly in her inner mind. 

It had taken her over three weeks of nonstop and grueling hard work to master this technique. And for awhile there she really thought it wouldn't work at all. 

*CLAP! CLAP! CLAP!  *

Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage of Hidden Stone, claps his hands and nods at Sparrow with a smile. "Well done," he tells her sincerely, "You beat my record by a week by the way." 

"Really?" Sparrow asks him dubiously, narrowing her eyes at him. "Hmm...I don't believe you." 

Hatori chuckles incredulously in response, "Really, it took me a month to master the Rasengan."  He walks towards the hole in the boulder left by Sparrows attack and nods to himself, as if coming to a decision. He looks back at Sparrow, "It seems you're ready. Do you want to take your Sage training to the next level then?" 

*YOU SHALL BE TSUCHIKAGE IN NO TIME!!!* Dolly laughs. 

Sparrow nods emphatically, "Absolutely!" she responds.

"The training will take place on Sky Island...however it may take up to a year, due to the complexity of the techniques. It is not for the faint of heart..." he warns her.  

Sparrow thinks it over a second, and a second is all she needs, "I'm there," she says with confidence in her voice, but she narrows her eyes as she thinks about all the friends she's made in the past year, like Hakumei, and Akihiko, also The Tsuchikage comes to her mind. "Will Master Ulik be fine with it...also I'd like some time to say goodbye to my friends." 

Hatori nods at her, "I have already cleared it with Ulik. Also of course you can say goodbye to your friends. Meet me at the gate at dawn."

Sparrow thanks him and races excitedly towards the village. As she disappears Hatori takes out a battered old leather black book from within his Samurai robes and begins writing. 

_Everything is proceeding according to plan._
_
The next morning..._
Sparrow arrives at the giant stone gates of the village, bright eyed and eager for the next leg of her journey. She carries a rucksack over her shoulder and nods at Hatori who leans back casually against the gate, smoking a cigarette. 

"Ready?" he asks her. 

Sparrow nods matter of factly. Suddenly the huge stone gates rumble open. As they make their way out, she takes one last look at her home and smiles. 

_One Year Later... _
It's early morning as the gates of Hidden Stone open to let through two individuals. One of them looks the same as always with his giant straw hat and his gray samurai robes. Beside him walks a tall young lady of perhaps 15 or 16, she herself has no idea for sure. Compared to how she looked a year ago the changes are stark, but her violet eyes remain as bright and as keen as ever. There is an air about her of one who has endured great hardships, only to be forged into a much stronger person. 

"It's good to be back home," Sparrow says with a smile.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 28, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey felt something on the back of his head, and when he turned around he saw that George's summon had killed it. "T-thanks for that" he said nervously.
> 
> After a few more minutes of searching, Kinzey said "I think we have 10 leaves. We should return to Fall Sensei now". He glanced around. They were in the center of the field, and Kinzey had no idea which way they'd came from.
> 
> "Um...Where did we come from again?"



Tsudo immediately began to panic. Despite having plenty of chakra left, the endless swarm of bugs had worn his nerves thin. His hands were shaking, his breath ragged. Ammon grabbed his shoulders and began to massage them, but Tsudo ran a hand over his face and began to pace around.

"Let's just pick a direction or something. If we keep walking we'll eventually get out of here, right?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu nodded and stepped forward to take on the sand clones.  "Clones with a fraction of the chakra of their creator, also cannot leave a certain distance from the caster of the jutsu.  We must be closing in on him.  If we can get him to expend more chakra trying to get away from us..."

Ryu closed the distance between himself and the clones, before leaping high in the air.  He created a clone to stand in front of Alice and protect her from the attack he was about to use.  The perfect trick for multiple opponents.  "_Soshouryu!  Rising twin dragons!_" He released his scroll, using his clone to cover Alice's getaway.  Twin dragons made entirely of smoke erupted from the scroll before becoming a huge rain of bladed weapons.  One clone was destroyed, but the other had managed to avoid the attack.  Ryu pulled two kunai from the sand and readied himself in a defensive posture.

"Let me show you the pride of the Kuroroiyaru clan!"

He launched the kunai to the sides of the clone to distract it and then dashed in.  He rolled to the right of the clone before touching it with his hand.  "Black chakra burst!"  The black lightning bolt ruptured the clone and turned it into a shower of sand.  "Alice, we gotta back up Suniko, but sand clones have an innate ability to reform from their surrondings.  You find Suniko and back her up.  I'll cover your escape and handle these clones."

He looked at the two mounds of sand, forming into copies of Zukou.  "Go, now!"  He began pulling weapons from the sand and launching them at the clones.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 28, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
Mrs. Ibiki sits on the front porch of the large three floor private house that she rents out, enrapt in a book titled, _Tsunade: The Worst Hokage Ever? And How She Screwed Over Kakashi Hatake. _ As she turns to the next scintillating page, she notices a girl walking up the front path. At first she doesn't recognize the tall blond haired girl heading in her direction, but then her eyes widen.  

"Sparrow?!" she asks in amazement, dropping her book onto her lap and forgetting all about it. 

Sparrow laughs as she walks up to Mrs. Ibiki and hugs her tightly. "Yup it's me," she tells the kind landlady. Mrs. Ibiki looks Sparrow up and down for a moment. Last she saw Sparrow, she was still girl slowly maturing into her body, but now she's truly blossomed into a young woman. 

"Well you've done and grown up haven't you!" Mrs. Ibiki chuckles, but there is also a hint of bittersweet sadness in her voice, now that the girl she used to know is gone. It's the way of the world though she realizes, we all change she realizes. Sparrow nods bashfully at the attention and shrugs, "I really haven't noticed to be honest." Sparrow looks up at the old house and stares at the top floor where her small apartment used to be. She wonders if Mrs. Ibiki has rented it out. 

"Um is my old place still-?" 

"It's still just the way you left it. I always knew you'd be back!" Mrs. Ibiki interjects proudly. She stands up and pats Sparrow on the back, "You must be tired from your journey. Come on let me fix you up something to eat, and then you can see your old apartment again." And with that both women enter the house, talking and laughing about old times.   

_Meanwhile..._
Ulik, the Tsuchikage, sits on his giant granite chair while drinking from a giant barrel of wine, holding it with his hands as if its just a bottle. After emptying the barrel he belches loudly and wipes his furry beard.  

Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage, stares back at the giant troll like man. "And that is all. All in all I would say that the training was a success. Sparrow still still has much to learn but I am confident she has not yet tapped into even a fraction of her full potential." 

Ulik belches again and casts aside the empty wine barrel onto the floor, "MORE WINE!" he grumbles, before looking back at Hatori and nodding with satisfaction. "Once again you have done well Hatori mu old comrade in arms...Sparrow must be at her strongest." He narrows his amber eyes at the  Hawk Sage and speaks in a ominous tone, "There is a sinister force hunting the tailed hosts. We must not let them take the Five Tails!" he growls. Veins begin to throb across Ulik's wide forehead as he becomes angry. 

"I pray that I may meet these cowardly beast hunters so that I may separate their heads from their necks and then mount them as trophies on the walls of my hall!" he shouts before suddenly slamming his giant right fist onto his chairs armrest with such force that it explodes into pulverized dust.  

Hatori nods with understanding, "If only we were so lucky," he says in a wry tone. 

"I wish to see Sparrow as soon as possible!" Ulik adds.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> Sunagakure Outskirts
> 
> "Actually, Alice, I pinned your ass the second time.  Without chakra.  If you're going to lead, learn to count first." He joked, smirking at her.  He stared around at the desert as he ran.  "Alright, Alice, you should be the leader.  Because with your Grind ability, you can mark ore that we've already passed, so we don't get lost.  Besides, you said yourself that the desert is full of ore and metal.  That means that this is your playground, and we can devastate opponents here.  Alright, I may have a plan..."
> ...






"I got your back" Alice replyed. She was pullig sand into orbs surrounding the group. These would be uses as shields, or weapons if things got nasty. She was makinf metal platformes that pointed the opposite way they truned everytime they turned. Alice turned a metal ball into a dagger with a medium blade. "let met take care of that" Alice said with a smile as lightening was shot into the ground turning it into metal. This also turned that clones into statues. This happended because they were funded to te sand. "Come on" she said pointing the dagger to the ground, using it to entend her reach. She pulled another identical dagger from the ground and grabed it with the other hand. "Lets dance sensai" she said wit a smile


----------



## Michellism (Mar 28, 2010)

*Hatsune Gomu; Konohagakure*

"YAHOOO!" The Rubber girl now turned chunin zipped through a pipeline atop of a piece of wood that belonged to her now infuriated neighbor after she carelessly destroyed it. Dodging a large chunk of debris the Girl's eyes widen with hunger as the light at the end of tunnell became larger and larger. "HERE IT COMES!" She called out warning a small dog who had attached to her back during the ride.

The pipeline dissapeared replaced by a large plummeting waterfall, Hatsune met the new event as nothing more then a thrill. The dog however didn't share her enthusiam as it gripped for dear life on the back of her shirt, Tears pouring from his eyes. "BARK!" He cried out as the piece of wood let them plummet down. "WWWOOOO!" Hatsune cried out as she dissapeared in the water.

Her eyes slowly opened up, The bright glaring sun beaming down on her warmed her skin as she sat up. The unlucky dog from before laid strewn out of the floor completly soaked. Behind him a Chunin boy with spiky hair panted trying to cough out the water that had gone into his own lungs for saving the idiot. He had been infuatated with Hatsune since back at the academy unfortunately for him she didn't even know he existed.

The girl pushed herself up as if nothing was amiss. "WAIT MISS HATSUNE" The overtly polite chunin called out holding his hand out, Turning around the girl smiled. "What is it?" She said, The boy blushed lost in the beauty of the girl he admired. "Uh...Uh..." He quickly gulped swallowing his daydream. "Are You okay?!" He said trying to make sure she was alright.

The Girl patted her legs and strecthed a bit before shooting him another smile. "I'm great, It was a fun ride. You should come next time. For now I have to go meet my team" She said before running off waving goodbye. The invitation bringing him to a state of elation and slight hallucination. "OH MISS HATSUNE" He called out imagining their life together. The dog merely spat out some water leaving the scene.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2010)

Suiton? Suimaru thought. He kinda already knew that. Amaryllis had told him that his bijuu atomatically gave him the suiton element and some other kinda element he didn't remember. She said when the time came, she would train him to use it along with the other element. As he looked over at his team mate he could se Togatta was pretty happy with Raiton. If both ever fought, he'd have the advantage. That pissed Suimaru off.

"Angry aren't we?" Amaryllis said appearing next to him."Its alright. Her follow me."

"For what?" Suimaru asked.

"Its time I teach you how to use Suiton and the other element."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu smirked at the clones.  They were frozen, the sand turned to metal statues.  He smiled at Alice.  "Nice trick.  Come on, let's move." He had 86 percent f his chakra remaining after that Black Chakra Burst.  He finished assessing his chakra.  _Good thing I trained my taijutsu.  Alright, I have to get Zukou with the Soshouryuu, and quickly, or he'll just slip away.  We're lucky he hasn't fought back much._

He looked at Alice.  "How are you?  You looked tired when we met up earlier and you've already used a lot of jutsu.  Conserve your chakra, okay?  We need you, you're invaluable to the plan, the team, and us.  If you are feeling the least bit fatigued, retreat.  I'll cover you."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 28, 2010)

*Outskirts of Kirigakure with Togatta and Suimaru
​*Togatta watched as Suimaru and his guardian walked off. That was the best word he could think up for what she was. She appeared and disappeared as she pleased and answered to no one. He didn't pay them much attention though

"I kinda wish I had someone to teach me like that" he thought a little jealous
"So Shigure-sensei" he said adding the honorific on purpose

Togatta said to the swordswoman

"Can you help me with raiton elemental manipulation?"
"Togatta" she said clearly thinking about what she should say
"It's not one of my elements and I only know that high speed vibration is required" she said slowly as if thinking about it

Togatta nodded

"I guess I'll have to figure this out by myself" he thought

He pasted along an area of mud and thought about what he should do he walked until he found a tree and jumped up on the tree so that he wouldn't have to concentrate on putting chakra into his foot. He concentrated some chakra into his hand. It wasn't much chakra, he'd figured more chakra would take more skill to change it. He concentrated on vibrating the chakra the chakra in his hand undulated and changed shape but nothing. 

"Fuck, I can tell i'm just moving it around"
"If I can see it moving like that I'm doing shit"

*A few hours later
*
Sweat poured down Togatta's face as he glared and the chakra in his hand, it was barely moving now and was just a mass of pale colored chakra. Suddenly a tiny blot of lightning flew from the mass 

*ZZZZZT*

It hit a leaf of the tree he was standing on, only half the leaf was there and it was singed and smoking slightly

"FUCK YEAAA!!!!!" Togatta said pumping his fists

Shigure was watching him from afar and smiled

"There was something strange about that raiton chakra" she thought to herself
"I need to watch more closely next time, maybe I'm just seeing things"

She approached him

"Togatta" she called
"It's time to head back to the village"
"Meet me back at where we were before, I'm going to find Suimaru"

She blurred and disappeared

"Sure, right when I'm about to figure it out we have to leave" Togatta mumbled

He jumped off the tree grumbling about Shigure and how she was so annoying and forgot to put the chakra back under his feet and sank into the mud up to his knees

"OH COME ON"
"FUCK!!!!!!!!" he screamed out

Elsewhere

Shigure showed up to see Suimaru dripping with sweat

"Suimaru, that is enough for today let us go back to the village"
"Meet me back at where we were earlier in five minutes" Shigure said in her usual slow drawl

With that she was gone


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 28, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Desert with Suniko, Alice and Ryu​*
Suniko could sense that the figures had stopped moving, she didn't know exactly what had happened to them until Ryu had congratulated Alice 

"She's pretty good but she's reckless" Suniko thought

For someone like Suniko she did everything with just as much chakra as was required. She thought back to the first battle and this one. She should be on almost empty. Suniko listened to Ryu give her a speech about chakra conservation and nodded in agreement

"He hasn't moved from his position in a little while" Suniko said
"I think he's setting up a trap for us"
"Lets approach with caution" Suniko said

Ryu nodded 

"*Lets take up our formation from early*" Ryu said
"Good idea"
"We can't allow ourselves to be separated again" Suniko said

The others agreed with her silently, their rhythms were slightly sped up but not to the part that they were overly excited. They moved at a cautious paste with Suniko calling out directions from her position. They arrived at the rock forest pretty fast. It was just an area of the desert with thousands of rocks protruding from the ground. It was said there was a battle between Iwa and Suna ninja here and one of the ninja's last techniques produced this place. 

Suniko concentrated on Zukou, he kept moving around but he didn't stop at any one place too long. He was playing games with them

"He's under the ground again" Suniko said

The others began to look at the floor, the sand erupted underneth them throwing the three of them into the air. The sand that flew through the air formed into a hand and grabbed Suniko and held he there in a ball of sand. She pounded on the wall but it was as if it was solid rock. She screamed out but she knew the other couldn't hear her. 

"I need to conserve my air" she said as she sat down and began to relax

Alice and Ryu dropped back to the ground

"*Plan C*" Ryu shouted
"Plan nothing" Zukou said with a smile jumping out of the ground

Some sand rose up and swirled around Alice securing her hands to the sides of her body before she could make a hand seal

"Don't even try it" Zukou said
"That's my special sand that I created"
"There is no metal for you to use in there"

Ryu pulled a pair of kunai from his pouch and assumed a fighting stance and Zukou did the same. Ryu began to sink into the sand unexpectedly

"You really thought I'd play fair?" Zukou said in a whining tone
"Suniko got out of a sand trap earlier" Zukou said
"This one is fast acting"

Zukou stood and looked at his team, Suniko suspended above the desert in as close as a sound proof ball as he could make, Alice restrained by pure sand and Ryu sunk to his neck in sand.

"I could kill all of you right now" he said with a serious face
"You have a lot to learn"

The ball in the air descended and the bottom opened and Suniko dropped out, she landed on her feet, the sand around Alice fell away and Ryu began to rise out of the sand. 

"What do you have to say for yourselves?" Zukou asked


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 28, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Takigakure Team Two​*
Junsui woke up early, before the other he noticed when he looked around. He didn't see Hitogoroshi but he knew that she was close. He ignored it though he packed his things so he'd be ready to move when ever. He grabbed the humongous training sword and felt the weight in his hand. He strapped it to his back and walked a short distance away and made a single kage bunshin. He began the exercises to strengthen the parts of his body that he didn't normally use that was required for handling a sword. He went thought the exercises with his Kage Bunshin slowly and feeling the awkwardness. He heard something and both he and his bunshin turned to face Hitogoroshi. 

"Go wake the others up" 
"I want to get moving in five minutes"

Junsui nodded and dispersed the bunshin, he'd become accustomed to the knowledge transfer as it were. He walked over to the others and knelt and touched Rinko by the time he turned to Kurai he was already sitting up.

"Hito-sensei says she wants to move in five minutes" Junsui said
"I just woke up" Rinko complained
"Well wake up faster" Junsui said patting her head

He helped her pack her things and they were all ready to go before Hitogoroshi appeared. 

"We'll be setting a faster paste today" Hitogoroshi said
"Since it's my last day with you"

Rinko was sure if she could see the woman's mouth it would have a sick smile on it. They began to run and it was in fact a faster paste than they'd ever set previously, Rinko found it easier than she had thought it would be to keep paste with the others. She'd really grown over the first mission they did together.

"She had to pick the day after I get this heavy sword to push us harder" Junsui thought to himself

The sword was safely strapped to his back so it didn't bounce around a lot, they ran without stopping well until the sun came up. Just after sunrise the humongous tree that housed Takigakure came into view. Hitogoroshi picked up the paste more when they got closer. When they finally arrived at the entrance even Junsui was slightly winded.

"Well done for your first mission team" Hitogoroshi said
"That demon isn't even winded" Rinko thought as she continued to exhale heavily
"Give me the crystals"

The three gennin handed over the crystals they had captured from the ruby eagles and Hitogoroshi took the three vials and put them into her pouch.

"I'll be going to make a report on the mission"
"You did much better than expected and my report will reflect that"
"You have two days to do as you wish until we move again"
"If you need me for anything here is my address" 

She handed them all pieces of paper

"You are dismissed"

With that she did he usual blur and disappeared

"I can't believe she wasn't even tired after all that" Rinko complained
"You guys wanna hang out later?" Rinko asked
"I'll pass" Junsui said

Kurai just began to walk away

"Lets do something together before we go off again" Junsui said looking at Rinko's sad face
"The night after we'll eat as a team" Junsui shouted after Kurai

He was sure if he'd heard him he heard him mumble something but he couldn't make it out and that distance

"I'll see you later Rinko" Junsui said putting his hand on her shoulder

She nodded and smiled at him then they turned and went their separate ways. 

"I need to eat then it's a whole day of training" Junsui said as he ran through the street of Taki

*Elsewhere
*
Rinko reached to her home and met her mom and aunt sitting having tea

"Welcome home Rin Rin" her mother said getting to her feet
"Rinko how was your first mission?" he aunt asked
"Great, I learned a lot of things"
"I'm a suiton type" she said with a smile

She focused the chakra in her hand and made a swirling globe of water appear. He aunt looked at her with a smile

"Is there a medi nin on your team?" he aunt asked

Rinko shook her head, her aunt worked in the hospital at Takigakure. She was one of the more skilled healers in the village.

"Come visit me later, I'll teach you a few things" her aunt said with a smile
"I can never be as good in battle as those other guys" Rinko thought
"I need to be able to do others things" 
"I'll definitely be there" Rinko said with a smile


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 28, 2010)

"Concentraite." Amaryllis said to Suimaru who was creating ripples in the mud while a blaze with red chakra.
"This isn't pure water. How am I supposed to control it?" Suimaru asked as he stopped creating ripples.
"Exactly. If you can crontrol water like this than normal water will be a breeze controling."
"But..." Suimaru began but didn't bother finishing.
"Since your a jinchuuriki, you have more and powerful chakra than most people. Use that to your advantage. The Rokubi is a bijuu accosiated with the suiton element so there is another advantage." She lectured. Suimaru refosed his chakra and directed it to the water. He had to do it gently and in a flow as Amaryllis had told him. The ripples got bigger and water itself began surrounding him in weak whips but then he lost focus and it all stopped.

"Suimaru, that is enough for today let us go back to the village"
"Meet me back at where we were earlier in five minutes" Shigure said in her usual slow drawl.

With that she was gone.

"She's right Suimaru. Lets call it a day and go meet up with your team." Amaryllis said as both headed back to the team.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu slid upward out of the sand, looking down in what seemed to be disappointment.  "Sensei... We have a lot to learn..." He threw down the scroll.  "But so do you!  Soshouryuu!  Rising Twin Dragons!!" He quickly summoned the twin smoke dragons and rained down on Zukou, but there were no weapons.  There were thousands of smoke bombs.  A huge cloud covered the battle field and Ryu burst out on side of the cloud, holding Suniko's and Alice's hands.  He let go and turned toward the battle field.

"You guys alright?  Looks like none of the plans worked.  We're gonna have to play this one by ear and use the most effective jutsu in conjunction, also using the least bit of chakra we can, so as not to exert ourselves.  Alice, Suniko, how are you doing on chakra?I have 69 percent exactly remaining."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice-fight with zukou

"Just this" Alice said as metal sphere surrounded zukou and a piller seperated him from the sand. "ryu, cook him." she said, she had zukou in seperated from the sand he was powerless. "oh and sensai, everything has metal, including your blood. Don't test me. I was trained to use this to kill. You should be proud of me." alice said smileing. Alice touched the piller and turned the top into a bowl. The sphere started to roll around the bowl. "Round and round and round he goes. Where he stops noone knows" Alice shouted laughing.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 28, 2010)

*Bloody Marsh, Land of Waterfalls with Shoutaku
*
Shoutaku woke up early, he'd always woken up early. He'd been living in the marsh for a few days with Rangako, his days were pretty normal. He woke up early ran to the den of fangs made sure nothing was there. Came back and began to train until it was time to have breakfast. He ate then trained his techniques more. The sun was only up for a short while before he was dripping with sweat.

"Why don't you ever use my powerrsss" the nanbi asked
"I don't think it makes sense to train with the shroud" Shoutaku answered
"You haven't even used a portion of what I can allowww youuu" the nanbi's deep voice rumbled in Shoutaku's mind
"Well then show me" Shoutaku said

He concentrated and allowed the nanbi's chakra to leak out of him until it enveloped his entire body. This was only the second time he used this, even though he made the deal with the nanbi to use it's power that deal was really just so that he'd have an easier time controlling it. He felt his body get stronger and he realized the nanbi was right. He thought back to his fight with the spider and realized that the nanbi's anger along with his own had made him almost near feral. He could feel the power now

"Doton: Earth Army" he heard from behind him

He turned to see Rangako standing with his hand pressed firmly to the ground. He heard something and saw figures rising out of the ground, some were armed others weren't.

"Fight those guys" Rangako said
"Stationary targets aren't great for pushing a person's limits"

Shoutaku embraced the power just as the first target approached him. He dodged an axe swing and landed behind the earthen soldier. He placed his wrists together and executed his attack completely destroying it's head. It fell over just as another with a mace narrowly missed him making an indentation in the ground. He got within it's range and grabbed it's wrist breaking the earth then finishing with crocodile bite taking out a huge part of it's chest. After that the soldiers started to come in groups of two, then three. After a while Shoutaku was surrounded by rubble and a group of seven soldiers stood in front of him

"This is the last" Shoutaku panted
"I'm not perfect with this last attack" he thought
"It should be more effective against a group like that" 

The soldiers had began to block his strikes and dodge his attacks after a while so trying to take them all with his taijutsu wasn't a great idea. In the last group of six he would have gotten cleaved in half if the nanbi hadn't warned him of an attack from behind

"Let me guide youuu" the nanbi said

Shoutaku nodded and ran at the group of soldiers and spun himself into a drill and ploughed into the group. The attack was usually inaccurate because Shoutaku couldn't see his target properly but it seemed the nanbi had no such problem feeding his body through the shroud. He heard clapping and turned to face Rangako.

"Well done Shou" he said with a smile
"I see you're getting better with that attack"
"The nanbi assisted me to guide it"

Rangako nodded thoughtfully, 

"The attack's weakness was it's inaccuracy and he'd already thought of a way to counter it" Rangako thought
"Is that all the power that shroud can give you?" Rangako asked

Shoutaku hadn't thought about it until then

"Is this all this form can do?" Shoutaku asked the nanbi
"I don't like himmm" the nanbi rasped dangerously

The shroud flared up and Shoutaku felt his power increase, he could see a slight surprise on Rangako's face even if it was only for a second they were distracted by a loud screech in the sky and they both looked up to see a black eagle.

"Looks like the elders have something to say" Rangako said

Shoutaku concentrated to push the nanbi's chakra away the bird would never land with that much chakra flying around. He did it and the jet black eagle landed on Rangako's outstretched hand. He pulled off a small scroll of the bird's foot and threw it back into the air. Rangako read the scroll and frowned.

"We have a mission" he said
"But it's in the land of lightning"
"Take the rest of the day to regain your strength" Rangako said
"We'll leave in the morning"

Shoutaku smiled his first official mission as a ninja and he got to go to another country that had a hidden village in it

"This is going to be fun" he thought
"Maybe we'll find something new to killl" the nanbi rasped excitedly


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu stared at the bowl.  _What the hell is she thinking, I could escape that, and I'm only genin!  If he replaces, uses a clone, or just is very fast he could already be out!_ "Alice, stop it!  He's--"

"I'm what, Ryumaru?" Zukou called.  Ryu couldn't pinpoint his direction, and he didn't know what to do.  If they didn't know what direction he was in, they didn't know which direction to retreat towards.

"Alice, stop your jutsu!  Suniko, can you pinpoint his lcation?!"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 28, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Desert with Suniko, Alice and Ryumaru​*
Suniko watched as Alice completely stopped the retreat to attack Zukou

"Is she mad?" Suniko thought
"Does she really think something like that will stop someone his level?"

The figure in the bowl suddenly turned into sand spraying it everywhere

"*Alice, stop it! He's--*" Ryu began to say
"I'm what, Ryumaru?" Zukou said sounding like he was everywhere at once
"*Suniko, can you pinpoint his location?!*" 

Just as she made a seal to concentrate more chakra into her ears the ground below them collapsed and the three of them fell downwards. Sand snatched them out the air and held them still. It got thicker and thicker pulling grains of sand from all over. It pulled their body into a shape separating their hands and feet. Pretty soon their hands were sticking out each side of a sand sphere and their feet the bottom. They looked like a five pointed star their head, hands and feet being the points of the star.

"You don't give up do you" Zukou said
"I like that, but sometimes it's good to know when to accept defeat"
"It could be the difference between life and death"
"You should know the difference in our power"
"Let's try this again" he said in a serious tone
"What did you learn from our exercise today?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 28, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu was annoyed at Alice's foolish attempt but smiled at Zukou.  "I learned that even though something seems like it would work flawlessly, a gap in strength and experience can effectively end that plan.  I learned that a strategist's main goal before creating a plan is to get a good idea of the strength of the enemy, else the enemy will merely avoid the plan with superior ability."

He sighed.  "And finally, I learned that you are swift, powerful, and have a clear, focused head.  I couldn't have asked for a better sensei, Zukou-san."  He bowed.  "I promise I will increase in strength, and do you proud.  I swear it, on my name as a Kuroroiyaru Sunagakure shinobi."


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 29, 2010)

Taron Hitori; some farming village; Time skip.

"Heh," The missing nin sniggered as he strode out into the front of the poor villages as rain poured down all around them. "This should be quite fun." Taron said as he walked in front of a cowering villager brandishing a pitchfork in his direction.

"So Eight," Taron called out to his partner. "You want the first kill or-" Taron cut himself off when he had noticed Eight had already sliced a man's head off. 

"For fucks sake you bastard!!!" He screamed out as he pulled his guitar scythe off of his back and sliced the cowering man in half.

The farmers tried running away but as soon as they did, a clone of Taron popped out of the ground and slit most of their necks. After a short while of killing; all were dead but one.

"So what do you think about this one?" Taron called out to Eight who was steadily walking towards Taron who was standing over the survivor. "I know what your religion says, but really..." Taron muttered as he stared down at the eight year old boy who was staring wide eyed in horror at the two.

"You know my beliefs." Eight muttered.

"Heh, glad I'm not a Jashinist then. Just because he is a kid doesn't mean we should discriminate against him." Taron grinned madly as he pulled out a bunch of explosive tags and shoved them down the boys throat.

Taron then kicked the boy to the ground, taking absolute glee in the horrorfied look in the kid's eyes before his body was transformed into a red bloody mist.

"As you know I hated being discriminated against as I child for what my parents supposedly did, so I didn't want the kid to feel the same pain I did." Taron said simply as he sat down on a bench and started playing his blood stained guitar as the villagers blood started drying on him while Eight started up his ritual.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto waves the serrated kunai in front of Isane's Byakugan eye with a smirk. He has her arms and legs binded to a gnarled tree. "How does it feel?" he asks her with a chuckle, "Having that white eyed filth in your socket?"  

Isane doesn't answer and instead spits in his face. Misuto laughs even louder and wipes the spittle from his brow. "Okay, okay I deserved that," he responds sincerely. "But seriously what can you see with it?" he asks her. 

Isane thinks it over for second and smirks at him, "I see your head on a pike and me standing over your headless body." 

Misuto backhands her, drawing blood from her lower lip. Isane glares back at him and ponders spitting a glob of blood in his face but wisely thinks better of it. 

"Wow how freaky. I had that same dream only yesterday..." he chuckles at her while tracing the flat side of the Kunai across her Byakugan eye. "...except it was ole Uncle Arlong's head on a pike and not mine, and you were giving me a blowjob." 

"Fuck off!" Isane retorts in disgust. "If you're going to do something then do it...if you're man enough that is!"   she adds fiercely. 

Misuto shrugs back at her, "Oh I'm all man baby...you can take that to the bank!" The insane Genin then leans in towards her and speaks in a low voice, "See the truth is I need your help..." 

Isane looks back at Misuto with a confused face. He actually sounded serious there for a second. "Help with what?!" 

"I won't tell you until you say you'll help me," Misuto responds matter of factly. "If you don't then I'll cut out that fuckin white eye of yours and use it as jawbreaker. Then I'll introduce you to Tina...the real Tina!"  Tina of course being his dead ex girlfriend who currently resides at the bottom of the Great Mist Lake. 

Isane looks down pensively at the ground, she has no doubt that he means every word of it too. Talk about being stuck between a tree and a shark she thinks. 

"So what do you say?" he asks her with a smile, showing the mutliple rows of Sharks teeth in his mouth. "I'll give you until the count of three." 

"1...2....3" 

*One Year Later...*
Isane stares at herself in the bathroom mirror for a second, her gaze fixed on the Byakugan implanted into her left eye. It's been over a year now that she's had it, but she can't help but stare at the eye every time she wakes up in the morning. The milky white color of the eye stands out in great contrast to the bright purple hue of her normal right eye. At first she felt like a freak and it took her some time to adjust, but she still can't bring herself to openly show her Byakugan eye in public, even among close friends. 

She sighs and tilts her Mist headband so that it covers her Byakugan. Stop wallowing in pity she reminds herself. Afterall it's given her a great power, and earned her a high place of esteem within Arlong's plans. She probably wouldn't have made Chuunin if it weren't for the eye either for that matter. 

Isane makes her way out the front door of her house, which is located deep in the woods, by her mothers choice of course. It used to be her father's hunting lodge before he was murdered by Arlong. She heads towards the village proper, where she will rendezvous with a two man cell, both Genin she was told. One of them a Kaguya, and the other someone of particular note, though she wasn't told why.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2010)

"Why wont you leave me alone!?" Lex shouts at Shou. "I told you! Your my brother damn it! I'll make you remember me even if it means beating you to a pulp!" The two gennin charge each other. "Mizubunshin!" Shou shouts, forming the hand sign and creating a clone from a puddle of water. "Sumoning Jutsu! Black bear cub!" A four foot black bear breaks out of a puffy of smoke, it's claws ripping through Shou's Mizubunshin. "Heh, Not bad!" Shou raises his sword to his shoulder. "36 pound cannon!" He shouts, swinging the blade down hard and unleashing a flying sword slash. 

"Damn it..." Lex jumps out of the way. "Now for that damn cub. Fukumi Hari!" He sends out a wave of needles that take the cub out and cause it to poof away. "Now then... Will you finally listen to me for once!?" Shou turns around to see Lex gone, no where to be seen or found. "Damn it... damn it.... I WAS SO DAMN CLOSE!!!!"

1 year later-

The mist was the same as always, the only thing different was Shou's new Chuunin status. The boy was strong now, stronger then a year ago by far. But he can't help feeling something is wrong with him. He's grown distant from the others, he has no interest in thier games, they only annoy him. The Shark sage has been teaching him a few things, learning to control his mizu bunshins for one. He was able to make a few now, a small improvement since his battle with his brother after the chuunin exams... the smell still haunts his nose. But there was no time for that now, He raised his pack and slung it over his shoulder. Gripping his Katana and adjusting the headband he wore on his arm. "Let's get this over with." He sighed.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 29, 2010)

*Eight, Some farming village, time skip*

Eight steadily walked forward to the farming village. Taron, his partner for almost a year now, was grinning and quite clearly excited about the upcoming fight. Eight didn't show any outward emotion, keeping his face straight (although that couldn't even been seen due to his gasmask) and the only thing that betrayed his anxiety was a small twitch in his right arm, making so subtle a movement that no one would ever notice. Eight was quite anxious, though. He hadn't seen a kill for two days or so. His god demanded blood. Well, more precisely, Eight demanded blood and death. 

When they walked into the village proper, Eight snapped out his spear, and in one movement pinned a man trough the head to his house. He heard Taron curse, something about a first kill, but paid it no heed. In one subtle movement, Eight whipped his dagger out of his belt, loaded it with raiton and threw it. The dagger easily cleared the fleeing man Eight had been aiming for, cutting right trough his body. The man ran a few more steps, not quite understanding what had just happened. A horrified expression made it's way to his face, but before the man could even scream out, he fell to the ground, quite dead. 

A farmer ran for Eight, pitchfork raised above his head and a frenzied battleroar tearing his throat. "MY SOOOOOOOOOOON" Eight smiled. He loved terror and anger. Pulling his spear out of the wall and the grotesque corpse that stood in it's way, Eight quickly turned and parried the farmer's pitchfork strike. A leg followed the movement, connecting solidly on the man's head, and sending him into a strange spinning maneuver that both leveled the man and tore the pitchfork from his hands. In the same lightning movement, Eight put his spear up high, point facing down. He thrust the spear down, crushing the man's sternum with a sickening crash, then continued on to bite into the dying farmer's lungs. "You're dead" was Eight's simple explanation to the man's horrified expression.

20 seconds later, there was no one left in the village to pose resistance. A single child lay at Taron's feet. "Leave the kid, he might become a great killer once" Taron didn't seem to approve of Eight's thinking. A fast movement and a bang were the last things Eight ever saw of the kid. When Taron turned to him with some arrogant grin, he just shrugged. "I couldn't care less about your past" he said, the cold whisper that was his normal speaking tone returning. It had become a customary thing to say. Taron was all too fond of speaking of his past. Actually, Taron was not much of a friend to Eight. Partners only because of their deadly hobby and added protection, Eight didn't have any real feelings for Taron. A bond of respect and paranoia had to suffice. Without further saying anything, Eight walked up to the wall where he had killed the first man. The place was the best place of the battlefield, and thus the best place for his ritual. Using the blood of the corpse with the strange hole in the head, he painted a Jashin-triangle on the wall.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 29, 2010)

*Migeru Kaguya, Konoha*

Migeru was pissed. As usual. His face, covered by a great and fearsome bone mask that he had come grown used too, didn't betray a single feeling, but Migeru was really on the burst of destroying the pig-faced Uchiha kid that was trying to boss him around. The Uchiha clearly didn't understand. "You're one of our house servants, whether Rasetsu is gone or not" Migeru was basically boiling with anger now and needed all his mental strength to keep himself in check now. Still his expression betrayed nothing, which clearly drove the Uchiha standing before him to further explanation. "Really, why don't you ju..." The sentence was broken off abruptly. It is quite natural that you break of your sentence when a kick on the chin sends you flying. Migeru followed up with another kick, this one sending the kid skidding along the corridor. Migeru's practical side took over again and he fled the other way, running until he was out of sight of anyone who might've heard the kid's wailing and was coming to look what had happened. Today was the last day Migeru would be in this compound, he had decided. From his first mission's money, he would hire his own house. 

He ran out of the Uchiha compound, enjoying the ride on the wind, feeling his muscles tense and loose again. Closing his eyes, he ran a bit further... and further.. and further... Migeru felt like never opening his eyes ag-

*SMACK*

Migeru opened his eyes, the red dots blinking as he adjusted to the son. He had run into another Uchiha brat, he saw. He and the guy were about the same age, but he was staring dumbfounded to what had run into him. Behind him, a little girl looked with wide eyes. "Sorry" Migeru mumbled as he pulled himself up to his feet again.


----------



## Qozy (Mar 29, 2010)

*Shizuo Heiwajima, Amegakure*

Shizuo was walking towards his family tea house. He promised to his mother that he will help her. It started raining pretty heavily. It wasn’t some kind of a surprise. In Hdden Rin village rain was a frequent guest. And boy’s intuition didn’t lie. Shizuo was expecting a rain, so he took a coat. He didn’t want for his clothes and hair to get wet. 

To spend his time more meaningfully Shizuo decided to train a little while walking. So he turned from the main road and took the longer way to the tea house, because there wasn’t even a single person. Despite having his face covered, boy still didn’t wanted for people to look at the boy like at the weirdo or some kind of a dangerous psycho who can attack and attempt a murder. 

So boy started punching with his fists to the air with half of his force. “One, two, one, two, one, two…” Boy was repeating with an every punch he had delivered. Shizuo was so into his little training that he didn’t notice how he reached his family tea house. He checked the warmth of his hands. He found it to be a little cold. It was because of his punching to the air during the heavy rain. Boy knew that his mother will be mad at him a little for not wearing gloves. Mrs. Heiwajima didn’t like when her so loving son had a cold. She knew from the experience that it can cause for a ninja even a life. 

During her ninja days, Shizuo’s mother was on a mission when her teammate died because of the cold. The victim didn’t listen to Shizuo’s mother warnings and had to pay a price for it. Mrs. Heiwajima blamed herself for not forcing him to drink a medicine. She even took a holiday month to revive from the tragedy. And even now, after twenty years of a peaceful and relaxing life she still remembers the victim and thinks what would it be if he hadn’t died.

Boy entered the tea house. He was welcomed by his mother with a cup of green tea. “At last, where were you? You had to come here earlier.” His mom asked with a little sad face. And no wonder. The tea house was totally empty. It was because of the other tea house, which opened two days ago in the opposite side of the road. Everyone was heading to that tea house because it was new. But still Mrs. Heiwajima didn’t lose her hope and believed that people will start going to her family tea house.

“Sorry, I forgot the time when I was training.” Shizuo answered with a smile in his face. His mother left as he hanged the wet coat and took a cup of tea. It was so boring for him. There wasn’t even a single person to who boy could sell some tea. And to cap it all he was lazy to train. It was first time for him when such a strange thing happened. So he started dreaming about everything. 

But soon all of his dreams have ended. Into the tea house had entered a tall man with a black coat. He had covered his face. Shizuo’s intuition started talking to him. He had never seen before such a mysterious man. So his intuition said to be on guard. A man walked next to the counter. In the opposite side of counter was Shizuo. Boy was waiting for an order. But instead of ordering, a tall man started to threat him. 

“Listen up. You better close your tea house and get the hell out of this village. There is one tea house too much in this village…” Shizuo surprised a little. The first thought which came to his mind was that the man had come from the tea house which was near his family’s one. “… so you better pack all your stuff or your tea house will be burned to the ashes.” A tall man threatened the boy. “Thank God my mom wasn’t here.” Shizuo thought. 

Boy punched to the face of a mysterious man, jumped over the counter, knocked him down to the ground, twisted man’s right hand and said to an ear. “If you ever come to this tea house and will start to threat me or my family, or even if you come closer than 10metres from this tea house, then I will track you down. And believe me if that happens, you will beg me to end all of your sufferings.” Shizuo said with a huge confidence.

A man didn’t expect such a dangerous thing from 13 years old boy. He thought that the boy was some kind of molly who had rich parents. So the mysterious man ran from the tea house like a cat from the dog as soon as Shizuo allowed him to.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 29, 2010)

*Agito Senju; Konoha*

Brushing of straws could be heard outside of a pet shop. Over there was Agito, carefully sweeping away the dust and trash that was cluttering the area. This is Agito's daily job that he insisted on himself. Cleaning the village until it was a clear as a whistle. "Agito you really don't have to clean here everyday. Thats my job," the store owner said as he walked out with what looked like a turtle in his arms.

"My apologies Mr. Fegu. However, since this is the very land that my ancestors lived and nurtured on. I take it as my responsibility to make sure it looks at its greatest" Agito responded with his eyes not even looking towards the store owners direction. "I see,....you truly are the symbol of your clan," the store owner spoke with warm smile. "Thank you for your kind words Mr. Fegu, but someone as worthless as me dose not deserve to the Senju clan symbol. Though I do hope to some day be it," The proud Senju gave a very small smile as his sweeping began to become more fluent. "I'm positive you will," 

His eyes then caught the attention of the turtle that the store owner held in his arms. "If I may ask. What type of turtle is that that you hold with you," Agito pointed his finger to the turtle that was so quiet that it looked as if it was sleeping. "Ah, this is a Snapping Turtle. A very interesting creature if I must say," the owner informed Agito as he held the sea creature out. "I'd say hes like a reflection of you,"  he rubbed its smooth hard shell.

"Is that so? What makes you say that? Id say I'm quite quick on my feet," Agito curiously questioned, slowing down a little in his sweeping. "Haha, well besides that. You both are very calm and collected, your very hard to take down, you both protect things dear to you with absolute defense and your both become more aggressive in battle," Mr. Fegu answered as he looked down at the turtle and then up at Agito. The Senju stood there in silence as he stared at the snapping turtle.  "......I suppose there could be some similarities," Agito commented with his usual straight face.

After a few seconds he noticed that he had stopped sweeping. "What a slacker I am! With all that time I could have been done with this area! For that,....no sleep for a whole week," Agito spoke in a tone that sound a little angered. Right after his words were spoken a powerful fist to the jaw sent him a few feet away. Though it wasn't just anybodies fist, it was his own. Not letting any mistake go without a cost.

"I uh..really think thats not a healthy way to deal with those things," Mr. Fegu sweat dropped with a smile. As Agito opened his eyes, he saw a bird soaring under the sun with what seems to be a letter in its mouth. The bird dropped the letter, followed by Agito swiping the paper from the air and quickly opening it. Inside it, he found a Talisman and details about the mission he was being assigned.

"Please forgive me Mr. Fegu, at a time like this I have been given a mission that I must accomplish. Do not worry, for I guarantee that I will pay for not completing my task here," Agito told the store owner after he stood to his feet while whipping the dirt off himself. "Now if you will excuse me. I must go search for my teammates. I bid you farewell, Mr. Fegu," The Senju walked away with a clear expression. "I bid you farewell also, Agito!" Mr. Fegu waved off to him as he watched him leave.

The Snapping Turtle looked over at the direction Agito went and opened its mouth.

*SNAP!*

The loud sound it made as it closed it's jaws.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 29, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Outskirts of Sunagakure with Sunagakure Team Five​*
Suniko turned to face Zukou, he didn't let them free this time. He seemed to learn fast

"I learned that you're stronger than us" Suniko said with a smile
"I also learned that I'm pretty useless" she said in a down cast manner
"Genjutsu types generally aren't good against people higher level than them" Zukou said trying to cheer her up
"I really wished I could have done more to help these guys out though"

Zukou's sand began to fall away and Ryu pulled a pair of Kunai free and jumped forward

"Kai!" he said 
"You almost got me there" he said with a smile
"Sound based genjutsu using your voice"
"Well I had to try" Suniko said with a smile
"This is the first time I've had a chance to face the real you all day" she said 
"I have to keep my eye on you guys"
"Alice Chain" Zunkou said turning to Alice
"That attack when the team obviously had a retreat plan was reckless"
"If I outline a plan before we go into battle then you had better follow it" he said sternly
"It could mean the difference of life and death on a real mission"

He released his technique and the three fell to the ground, he watched them wearily expecting more trickery. 

"You guys did pretty well though"
"_Better than I expected_" he thought to himself

He made a few hand seals and sand lifted them off the ground and out the cavern. 

"I suppose you guys want to get into your first mission"
"Lets get back and I'll go request a mission for you"
"Now that I know you're all capable ninja, I don't have an reservations"
"But first" he said raising his hand into the air
"A race back"

With that he took off running on the sand toward the village

Suniko took off as did Ryu and Alice but a wall raised in front of them

"This is a ninja race" Zukou said with a laugh as he kept running


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 29, 2010)

*Kirigakure, with Togatta and Suimaru​*
Togatta and the others walked back into the gates of Kirigakure. He tracked through holding the bag of Flym heads. ON the way back he bet Shigure that he could charge up one of his bone swords to completely cut a tree in half. He of course failed and she did it easily. He grumbled as the blood soaked bag dropped a trail of blood where he walked.

"_Oye boy you're messing up my shop front_"
"SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU OLD FUCK!!!!" 
"GIMME A REASON" Togatta shouted

He began ot reach for his shoulder but Shigure put a hand on his hand

"Don't be a sore loser" she said slowly as if she had to concentrate on every word before she said it
"Go get cleaned up" she said to him
"You too Suimaru"
"Meet at the gates in 20 minutes, they added a new member to our team"
"Another one to the slaughter" Togatta said with a mischievous smile
"This team is like a revolving door"
"Right Suimaru" 

He didn't actually expect an answer though

"She better be strong" Togatta said pointing at Shigure
"She's a chunnin"

Totatta's eyes lit up

"I wonder if she'll fight me" 

Togatta imagined a super hot strong chick and him fighting evenly but his illusion was popped suddenly

"Get going" Shigure said poking him with her sheathed sword

Togatta walked away thinking more thoughts about beautiful women fighting with in on the lakes of Kirigakure. He got to his house and cleaned up himself and changed his clothes and set out again. After the meeting he would head out to his favorite training spot and work on getting his raiton chakra to cover his sword. He walked out his house and headed for the gates at top speed. He was slightly tired from the days sleeping out in the wild and the training but he wouldn't allow that to bother him.

"Looks like I'm here first" he said

Twelve year old boys were exactly known for their long showers and cleanliness. He was clean but not as clean as he could have been.

"I guess I'll just work on this in the mean while" Togatta said

He jumped up to the top of the wall and sat down holding his hand in front of his face and focusing his chakra into it trying to vibrate it at high speed to create raiton chakra.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 29, 2010)

Suimaru got cleaned quickly even though Amaryllis made him shower using suiton. AS he walked toward the place where they were supposed to meat Amaryllis spoke.
"This team is never the same for long. What is it with team mates just leaving."
"I know what you mean. Its lame." Suimaru replied. His new team mate would be a chunnin so that would be interesting. They soon reached their destenation to see Togatta training to master his raiton element. Well, lets see if he could have some fun with suiton. Hes been training hard to use it so he might as well have fun with it.
He focused and shot some water from his mouth on his team mate who screamed in surprise since it was ice cold.
"I didn't know you had a fun side" Amaryllis said.
"Neither did I." Suimaru said shrugging his shoulders.
"That wasn't nice though." But Suimaru was already heading towards his soaked team mate.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Vash TS said:


> *Land of Wind, Outskirts of Sunagakure with Sunagakure Team Five​*
> Suniko turned to face Zukou, he didn't let them free this time. He seemed to learn fast
> 
> "I learned that you're stronger than us" Suniko said with a smile
> ...






Alice kick ryu in the side then started running. When she cought up with zukou she put up a wall infront of him giving her enough time to catch up.  "I could have had you. How did you get out I took you away from the sand?" she said jumping past him and droping the wall, she knew it was cheating but she didn't care. She stoped and touched the sand, she made a maze pop up. "I got a test for you. Escape the mase without using any tech's. It was simple and she knew it wouldn't take long but Alice just wanted revenge. She didn't understand how he escaped but this would give her time to think abou how to beat the jutsu "doom ball", what she just named it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu dodged Alice's kick easily and sighed.  "I don't understand what her problem is sometimes.  Suniko, watch out."

He pulled out one more kunai from his pouch and threw it at the wall with an explosive tag behind it.  It didn't destroy the wall but made a dent.  He focused a Black Chakra Burst at the indentation and blew it open.  He leapt threw it.  "Suniko, c'mon, let's go catch up to them."

He began running, Suniko only slightly behind him since he had leapt through the hole first.  He slowed down to close the distance between them and then resumed his original speed.  "I'd bet you anything she's flown off the handle and is now doing something outlandish and stupid-- What the Hell is that?!"

They pulled to a halt as a large metallic maze loomed before them.  Ryu face palmed and sighed.  "Kami give me strength.  Alice!"  He caught sight of her.  "What the hell is the meaning of this?  What did sensei just say less than half a minute ago?  Stop doing reckless things already!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2010)

*The Mist/With Isane...*
Isane walks towards the gate at a casual pace. As she nears the maximum range of her Bykugan's sight (300 meters), Isane forms a single hand seal. Thobbing veins radiate across her left temple, thankfully concealed by her tilted head band, and her vision suddenly expands in every direction. The first time she ever did this she thought her head would explode, but now it's become old hat for her. 

She hones in on the gate and can see two boys there. One sits on a wall doing some kind of raiton manipulation, a spiky white haired boy with a long scar on his face. He must be the Kaguya she muses. Another boy approaches the Kaguya and he suddenly soaks him with a water jutsu. 

"Great..." Isane sighs. They're just kids she thinks dourly to herself, as if she's forgotten that she was their same age barely more then three years ago. But to her three years may as well have been a lifetime.   

As she focuses on the boy who performed the suiton, something about his chakra flow piques her interest. She looks deeper and senses the vague outline of a second much more powerful chakra. It's off the charts in fact. Her eyes narrow at what this obviously means and she thinks of her former Genin teammate Koutetsu, himself a Jinchuuriki. 

Isane deactivates her Byakugan as she reaches normal visible range, and walks towards them. She clears her throat to get their attention and nods at them amiably. "Hi there, name's Isane. Nice to meet the both of you. I'm going to be your teammate for this mission,"  she tells them. All the while she hopes that the fact she really doesn't want to be here doesn't come across in her tone or mannerisms.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 30, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Outskirts of Sunagakure with Sunagakure Team Five​*
Suniko followed Ryu, she didn't have much skills that could help her out in this race. This kind of thing wasn't her forte anyways the others were out of her genjutsu range and until she learned a few fuuton techniques that is where they would remain. Alice had taken off in a burst of speed leaving Ryu and herself behind. She could sense that she was doing something again, she heard a lot of movement beneath the desert sand 

"I got a test for you. Escape the maze without using any tech's" Alice said
"*Kami give me strength. Alice!*" Ryu shouted

They reached the maze in a few seconds and entered it

"*What the hell is the meaning of this?*"
"*What did sensei just say less than half a minute ago? Stop doing reckless things already!*" 
"You should have no more chakra left" Suniko said

There was no way that Alice could have this much chakra, the amount of techniques that she had used since the morning meant she had to be running on empty and the maze was humongous. 

"You go ahead Ryu" Suniko said
"This isn't my kinda thing, I'll bring up the rear"

She really didn't want to get into the pissing contest Alice and Zukou were having, it really wasn't worth it to be near them when they were using attacks that covered such a large distance

*Mean while*

"What the hell is wrong with this girl" Zukou thought as the maze popped up around him
"I can't even do something this complicated without some concentration"
"She's going to die of chakra exhaustion if she keeps it up"
"I got a test for you. Escape the maze without using any tech's" Alice shouted
"Like hell" he thought to himself

He made some hand seals and slammed his open palm to the ground. The entire maze began to sink into the desert

"Lets send you back to where you came from" Zukou said

It didn't take too long for it to sink, it was heavy after all. He noticed Alice running ahead slightly. The sand in front her began to move around it reared up and turned into a humongous wave she tried to jump over it but it swept her up and washed over Zukou putting Alice right back with Suniko and Ryu who was able to retreat. He didn't have much more left though, between the little exercise and now he'd been moving and creating mass amounts of sand. Even in a real fight he would not have done so much. He also had to concentrate extra on not hurting the children.

"About 30% left" Zukou said

He stood around to make sure the all climbed out of the sand before he moved ahead.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kirigakure, with Togatta, Suimaru and Isane
​*Togatta sat completely oblivious to the entire world. His full concentration on what he was doing. There was a small mass of raiton in the middle of his palm, he realized the smaller the amount of chakra he used the easier it was to convert the chakra. The raiton sparked and flickered, even though it was tiny he was a bit proud of himself.

"I wonder if it's supposed to be this colour" Togatta said to himself

The chakra was bone white, he thought back to the time he saw some ninja fighting and raiton looked blue to him. Just as he began to think about it a jet of cold water hit him dispersing the raiton and wetting him. He shook off his hair

"You jackass" he shouted at Suimaru
"I'm going to kill you this time!" Togatta shouted

He hopped off the wall preparing to attack his team mate when he heard

"Hi there, name's Isane. Nice to meet the both of you. I'm going to be your teammate for this mission"

He spun to see a beautiful girl with one of her eyes covered, he was already fired up from Suimaru's prank a few seconds earlier so he wasn't able to control himself

"Nice to meet you, I'm Togatta" he shouted
"*FIGHT ME!*" 

With that he dashed at Isane running low to the ground

"Lets see how strong a chunnin is he thought to himself"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 30, 2010)

*Takigakure with Junsui​*
Jusnui finished eating the the beef he'd ordered. That was the last thing on the menu. He'd already eaten some pork and a chicken, the amount of training he intended to do in the next few days he would need mass amounts of protein. He paid for the food and walked out the restaurant. 

"Now for some training" he said to himself patting his stomach

He decided he wouldn't call on Ekisho just yet. He'd just eaten a lot of food after all he decided to just go to his training spot and do some meditation and chakra manipulation exercises while he waited for the food to digest. He walked out of the village proper leaving the humongous tree that housed Takigakure and walked for a little while until he was in an open field. There was nothing even remotely close to the area. The grass was very short, he'd always came to this place when he wanted to relax. He never had reason to come here to train, he never needed a lot of space before. He pulled his sword free and did a few of the wrist and finger exercises. He could feel himself getting better. The sword was becoming less awkward in his hands and it felt slightly less heavy. 

This sword wouldn't be the one he would use, it was just a borrowed sword from his current teacher. The sword was well cared for but he could help but thing any sword he handled after this one would be much easier to handle. Swords were usually made specifically for one person. This sword was made for a lizard that was bigger than him. 

"I wonder how the old man's sword feels" Junsui thought to himself absently
"OK I've wasted enough time" he said aloud

He threw the sword into the air and bit his thumb and smeared the blood from it on his palm.

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" he announced as he slammed his palm to the ground

There was a puff of smoke and Ekisho stood in front of him, he raised his hand in the air and caught the sword as it fell toward him.

"I thought you'd never call me" the big lizard said

Ekisho was bigger than Junsui, he was about 7 feet tall and his body seemed to be wrought with iron by the way he looked. His eyes were wild and dangerous looking.

"What the hell was that you just did?" Ekisho asked
"Don't ever throw your sword anywhere"
"What's a swordsman without a sword?"

Junsui thought for a moment but before he could answer

"Just a man" Ekisho said cackling with laughter
"Is he being serious?" Junsui thought

He wasn't sure weather to laugh or if that was advice. He stood looking at Ekisho and relaxed his stance ever so slightly. But it seemed Ekiso was seeing more than Junsui thought he was because he chose that exact moment to attack. Junsui knew he couldn't bring the sword up in time to block the strike. He dodged the attack and readied himself for the follow up that was sure to come. 

"Don't ever relax"
"Always leave your sword in a position where you can use it to defend yourself."

Junsui nodded

"Let us begin" Ekisho said
"You're free to use anything you want to create openings" Ekisho said

Ekisho charged in with an over head slash and Junsui defended. He was sure the attacks were heavier this time. He moved around and defended but that was all he could do. He was constantly on defense, he couldn't see a single opening in the lizards movements. He dodged and attack and right as Ekisho was repositioning himself for a strike there was the sound of metal on metal and a puff of smoke. Junsui didn't expect the kage bunshin to surprise Ekisho, he swung his sword with all his might at Ekisho using the opening the bunshin had created for him. Ekisho jumped back in retreat and smiled

"Nice one"
"I'm not done yet" Junsui announced

He and the clone charged Ekisho they had perfect synergy, they were the same person after all. They knew what the other one was thinking exactly. They had put Ekisho on the defensive. They closed in on him and he did something unexpected. He swung his tail and hit one of them sending him flying and disarmed the other one knocking the sword into the air

"I got you" he said with a smile

He raised his hand to catch the sword but there were a whooping sound behind him and he turned to see a sword flying through the air at him. He jumped out of the way and the sword stuck in the ground where he was a few seconds earlier. Junsui caught his sword as the bunshin dispersed and the other sword did as well.

"What did you say about throwing your sword?" earlier Junsui said with a cheeky smile

Ekisho laughed and steel met steel once again.

*A while later*

Junsui lay flat on his back breathing heavy, Ekisho stood over him his lips peeled back in what should have been a smile.

"Almost there but not yet" Ekisho said
"I'm still in training mode with you"
"You are doing very good for someone that has only been using the sword for two days"

Junsui couldn't even answer, the last exchange they had Ekisho showed him the real difference in their power. Ekisho helped him to his feet and handed him his sword. Junsui took it from the lizard, it was hard for him to even hold it up. His armed were bruised from all the blocking he did, Ekisho's blows became heavier and heavier as the time went one. Junsui began to wonder just how strong Ekisho was.

"Here I have some more exercises to add to your routine"
"I still want you to do the others but split the time evenly"
"What if I used a KB and do them for the same amount of time?" Junsui inquired 

Ekisho thought for a second

"That's how you've been getting so good so fast isn't it?"

Junsui gave him a crooked smile, the lizard began to laugh again. He showed Junsui the new exercises and left him.

"That was the hardest thing I've ever done" Junsui said collapsing on the grass

*Elsewhere*

Rinko walked into the hospital and up to the reception desk. Her aunt had told her to come at this time. 

"Hi good afternoon" Rinko said politely
"I'm looking for Horo Hino" she said with a smile
"Here I am Rinko" she heard a voice say from behind her

She turned to see her aunt walking along the hallway toward her

"We're extremely swamped today, I could use your help"
"Just follow me and watch what I do"
"You'll have to learn as we go" he aunt said with a smile
"You think you can keep up?" she asked

Rinko nodded and they walked off down the hall


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2010)

*The Mist...*
As the Kaguya turns to face Isane he looks at her with an excitable expression on his face, one that she doesn't like and that she's far too familiar with. 

"Nice to meet you, I'm Togatta," he shouted

*"FIGHT ME!"*

Isane sweatdrops and sighs inwardly as he rushes at her. You've got to be kidding me, she thinks to herself. Is everyone in this village crazy or what? Or am I the only normal one?

First things first though she can't have this twerp laying his hands on her. As he reaches close range, Isane smirks at him and forms the handseal for the Flower Petal Escape Jutsu. It's a basic genjutsu escape technique, but she thinks that this kid isn't exactly the genjutsu type for some reason...no he's a Kaguya and they all like to fight straight up pretty much.   

Isane begins speaking, "Well nice to..."

Suddenly her body explodes in a mass of glittering sakura blossoms, that float all about. She has more deadly variations of this then just Sakura blossoms, but there's no reason to overdo it she figures. 

"...meet you Togatta," Isane finishes as she sits on the wall where Togatta just was.   

"I can tell that we're really going to get along," she adds with a smile and crosses her right leg over the other while siting back on the wall in a casual fashion.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 30, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha Forest*

Bagunotoko leaned into a tree on the small clearing that had been denoted as her new team's meeting place. A small smile showed on her face, the kind of childish smile that had somehow survived undiminished by all the shit that had gone down in the last year. After the Chuunin Exams, her life had taken quite a violent path, crashing her down all kinds of adventures and trouble she'd never asked for. She had survived, though, and so had her childish innocence and love of fun. Her hands were planted firmly on her hips. The others were late already. She didn't really care, though, quite content with the sun shining on her face, and the small leavings floating down. She liked leaves, she had decided a few minutes earlier, and now she was watching one float down, quite mesmerized, looking at the graceful flow of the leaf. She wondered where here teammates were, as the time they had picked had passed already. "Agito will scream to himself an hour when he finds out he's late" Bagu mumbled, the small smile growing a bit bigger. Bagu had come to like Agito in the past year, maybe even in more than friendship. She wasn't really sure, though, and she knew from herself that her interests changed with the minute, so she paid it little heed. She was really curious about her new teammate, though. Yuki Inuzuka. She knew the Inuzukas were dog-ninjas, but she'd never actually met one long enough to know anything about them. She twitched. She was more excited about the meeting than she cared to admit.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Mar 30, 2010)

*Takigakure, With Kurai*

*"Wake him up"* a gruff voice said from the darkness. The two figures looked at each other in the darkness each waging a silent war of eye contact. Finally one of them spoke, "I got him last time" Akio said annoyed, "Only because I did it the three times before that, its your turn again" Hotaru contested. "Your bickering is unsightly" Kurai said from somewhere above the arguing twins. "I am here father what do you require?" Kurai appeared before his father and master kneeling and facing the floor.

*"How is your training with Gian going?"* the man asked Kurai. "Progress is being made, however I have not mastered the use of the technique yet" Kurai responded swiftly. *"Is it battle ready?"* Hiro asked sternly. Kurai hesitated for a second, it could be used in battle, both the speed and power were adequate but neither were at their peak at the same time. "It is possible" Kurai answered. *"Good, you will be using it in your sparring session with your brother then"* Hiro said.

_A few minutes later......._

*"Go"* Hiro said calmly as Kurai and Akio squared off against each other. Akio rushed forward towards Kurai with a smug smirk on his face. "Fool I can see your every movement" Kurai thought his Akumagan activated. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said forming quick seals, Kurai exhaled firing a bolt of lightning at his brother. However Kurai put too much power into it and it was slow enough for his brother to avoid it. "Sorry Otouto, not good enough" Akio said forming seals of his own.

"He is about to use a katon" Kurai said observing the color and flow of Akio's chakra to his chest. "Katon: Housenka no jutsu" Akio said firing a flurry of fireballs at Kurai. Kurai leapt out of the way but his brother was already on top of him. "It is possible" Akio said a in a mocking voice laughing at Kurai's prior statement about Gian being battle ready. "Another Katon but this one is stronger" Kurai thought in surprise as a large amount of chakra raced to his brother's chest. "Katon: Ryuuka no jutsu" Akio said.

"Abraxas can weather that jutsu" Kurai thought biting at the tip of his thumb. *"Do not summon one of your infernal beasts here"* Hiro warned noticing his son's intentions. "Crap I can't avoid it in the air" Kurai thought raising his hands to defend his face and upper body. Akio released a deadly gush of fire from his mouth directed at Kurai as the gennin found himself helpless. "What are those?!" Hotaru said suddenly pointing at something sprouting rapidly from Kurai's back.

The flame engulfed Kurai and his brother stood there for a few seconds fueling it looking to render his younger brother incapacitated. However when the flames faded away, the sight that met everyone's eyes surprised everyone including Kurai. Not only was Kurai completely and totally unscathed but he was surrounded protectively by large golden wings that had sprouted from his back. *"What"* "is" "that?" Kurai's family said in unison.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 30, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Land of Wind, Outskirts of Sunagakure with Sunagakure Team Five​*
> Suniko followed Ryu, she didn't have much skills that could help her out in this race. This kind of thing wasn't her forte anyways the others were out of her genjutsu range and until she learned a few fuuton techniques that is where they would remain. Alice had taken off in a burst of speed leaving Ryu and herself behind. She could sense that she was doing something again, she heard a lot of movement beneath the desert sand
> 
> "I got a test for you. Escape the maze without using any tech's" Alice said
> ...



Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu snickered at Alice as her maze sunk slowly into the ground.  "What's up, huh?  Sensei's too strong for you isn't he?"  He put his hands in his pockets.  "You, okay, Suniko?  You're looking a little tired."  He remembered that she was a support type and races and huge battles wern't her area of expertise.  He was ashamed of himself.  "Hey, I'm sorry Suniko.  I forgot about your type of shinobi.  I made plans based on my kinds of chakra, attack types.   I didn't account for his speed and quickness in breaking genjutsu.  It's my fault."

He looked after Zukou.  "Well, we can't let him beat us..."  He sighed.  "If you're feeling to tired, tell me, and I'll carry you.  You too, Alice.  I don't want you to fainting in the desert."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

alice smiled and started to run. she ditched the dress, leaving her lighter. she was now wearing only her leather undresuit and her chainmail armor. "I'm good" she shouted. _"test 2: speed"_ she thought. alice used he grind to pick up on the plates and ran in a diganioal line to the village. Zukou didn't know about the plates so this made it faster for her. when she arived she was zukou was already there _"but how did he get here before me I was sure the plates would make it so I would get here first"_ she thought to her self


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu sweatdropped as the ensuing dust cloud settled.  He needed a break.  "Ah, well.  If only I had a summoning jutsu, this would be so much easier.  I'll look into that.  Hey, Suniko.  I've got a question.  For somereason when I invision my chakra, all I see is a bolt of lightning."  He closed his eyes and focused, charging his chakra.  Lightning danced before his eyes and the sound of lightning crashing filled his ears.  His eyes opened. 

"When my chakra invisionment becomes lightning, does it mean I'm unlocking lightning-type chakra, or what?  Because Lightning-type jutsu would be great for me.  I actually had one in mind..."

He glanced back at Suniko.  "So what do you think?  If I'm unlocking lightning jutsu, I could ask sensei for some Raiton scrolls."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 30, 2010)

*Kirigakure, Gates of the village with Togatta, Isane and Suimaru​*
Togatta plowed head first into a cloud of cherry blossoms and heard Isane's voice from above him.

"She didn't move that fast" Togatta thought to himself as he looked up at her
"It was something else"
"I can tell that we're really going to get along"
"I'll show you how we'll get along" he said 

He moved to jump for Isane but Shigure grabbed him by the back of his jacket and pulled him back to the ground. She smashed the hilt of her sword into the crown of his skull. That should have rattled his brain but being a kaguya had some advantages. He didn't collapse to the ground like she thought he would. He just rubbed his head

"Why must you behave like a lunatic all the time?" Shigure asked slowly
"Lemmie go" he said his voice returning to normal
"What did you do that for?"

Because Shigure talked so slowly it was easy to interrupt her, Togatta constantly asked her questions and purposely didn't wait for the answer

"I just wanted to make sure she wouldn't be dead weight"
"She's at least good enough to run away" Togatta said nodding
"We aren't done" Togatta said pointing up at her

Shigure hit him on his head again

"Introduce yourself" Shigure said
"Already did that" Togatta said 
"This is slow poke sensei" he said loudly pointing to Shigure
"She talks soo slow" Togatta said in an audible whisper

She hit him again

"She likes to hit people" he said rubbing his head
"That's emo slug boy" he said pointing at Suimaru
"His flower girl slave is somewhere around" he said making a gesture with his hands
"This is the team" he said with a smile


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 30, 2010)

Suimaru just sighedas his team mate attacked someone out of nowhere again. The girl Isane dodged it easily but she was a chunnin. If she was hit by a strait forward attack like that then he would have been disappionted and would have wondered if Kiri was getting despreate for chunnin.

"Why deos she have an eye covered?" Suimaru whispered to Ameryllis who was in the form of six flower petals floating around him.

"She has the byakugan." She replied. She had heard about this girl before plus a ninja wouldn't cover their eye unless they had a doujutsu to hide.

"Thats from the leaf right? From the Hyuuga clan." Suimaru asked.

"Yes. No doubt she knows or will know your status as a jinchuuriki which is bad." Ameryllis said. His jinchuuruki status was secret and only she, a few top jonin and the Mizukage knew.

"Might as well go introduce myself" Suimaru casually said and walked up to the girl."Hey. I'm Suimaru and thats Togatta" he said with an emotionless face on while pionting to his team mate. She seemed strong so Suimaru decided he would challenge the girl to a fight sometime but not now. He wasn't sure he'd win against her.

"You can take her" His bijuu replied.

"Wow you finally decide to talk huh?" Suimaru stated.

"Watch your tongue" It said as it caused Suimaru's head to hurt."I am still in control"

"No you aren't now leave me alone!" Suimaru commanded and the demon was quiet.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 30, 2010)

*Outskirts of Sunagakure, with Suna Team Three*​
"Feeling tired?" Suniko said slightly offended
"I'm a ninja" she said

She ran ahead and Ryu quickly caught up, she was concentrating on the others. 

"Uhhh, I can't see but is Alice taking off her clothes?" Suniko asked
"*Yea...*" Ryu answered

Suniko fully expected Alice to collapse of chakra exhaustion at any moment. Then she surprised her again. Suniko didn't know exactly what she did but she could hear Alice running along metal. Zukou's footsteps suddenly disappeared

"The race is over" Suniko said to Ryu

He was asking her some questions about chakra as they ran but she didn't really know how to answer them. She only knew about Fuuton because that is what her clan used.

"You'll have to ask the Zukou-sensei about that" she said
"I don't know much about things like that"
"Ask me anything about genjutsu" she said with a smile

The two reached to find Zukou and Alice at the gates of the village, Zukou was speaking sternly to Alice again

"You rely too much on your kekkai genkai" he said
"I am still unsure why you're still standing"
"You need to learn a little restraint"

When he saw the other two he called them over

"Very good today guys" 
"We have a few edges here and there to work out but all that will come with some practice"
"We'll call it a day here"
"I'll go see if I get a mission for our team"
"Any questions before I leave?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Area

Ryu looked up at their sensei.  "Uhm, yeah, actually...  Hey sensei?  Can you help me learn Raiton ninjutsu?  A specific one, actually."

He rolled his neck, popping it in several places.  "I was reading about a pretty powerful Raiton ninjutsu, and I wanted to learn it, but I need a little help.  You see, I don't really grasp the concept of turning elemental chakra into elemental jutsu.  And I need a little training in order to do so, because the jutsu I want to learn requires high speed and direct accuracy."

He looked at his left hand, his strong arm.  He focused the chakra a little around there.  "I wanna learn chidori, the One Thousand Birds lightning jutsu."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane can barely repress chuckling as Shigure pounds Togatta's head in with surprisingly little restraint, and yet still in a bit of a mothering way, like a parent correcting an insolent child. By their interactions she assumes that Shigure is most likely his mentor as well. 

The other boy introduces himself at Isane, and thankfully he doesn't charge at her like a lunatic as well. Good she thinks, so there are some sane people here. Even if he has a giant beast locked inside of him. Not for the first or last time she wonders if she will ever be put on a team with normal shinobi, as in those who don't want to fight or kill their teammates for fun. 

"Nice to meet you," she tells him, musing that he's probably the brains of this little two genin outfit. 

She leaps off the wall and bows respectfully towards Shigure. Isane had heard of this woman, and knows that she's no one to be trifled with. "It will be an honor to work with you and your team for this mission Shigure-taichou," she says.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 30, 2010)

*Agito Senju*

Agito exits the village gate with his eyes closed and his head down, thinking back on the chunin exams and what he had to do. He had no regrets at all for his actions, and would do it again if needed. He was heading to the meeting spot where he would meet with his teammates and start the mission. "So Agito, your heading out?" a familiar voice spoke behind him. When he turned around he noticed his uncle, Umezu Senju.

Umezu usually hung around the gates to see the villagers off or welcome them back. "Hello and yes, I'm heading to meet my teammates then complete my mission," Agito responded with his usual straight expression. "Well then,...good luck!," Umezu smiled at his nephew and gave him a thumbs up. "Thank you uncle, please take care as well," Agito nodded with a simple look before he continued towards the forest. As he watched his nephew walk away, he he changed his comforting expression into a dark and murderous one.

As he searched through the forest the meeting spot, he noticed a small area cleared of trees. He makes his way there and begins to notice Bagunotoko there by herself. As he gets closer, he holds his head down in sadness. "Greetings, Bagunotoko Aburame." he entered the clearing with both of his fist clenched. "It seems as if Mr. Fegu was right. I am as slow as a turtle. No! Even slower than that! What a waste I am. Why do I have legs!" Agito moped as he fell to his knees.  

"I don't deserve to have them," Agito announced as he quickly raised a kunai from his pouch and held it above himself, ready to stab himself in the legs.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

"my bloodline uses very little charka. I have nothing to worry about."she said smukly. She knew how to control her charka. What she knew even more was to always carry metal with her so she didn't use up alot of charka. she swept her hand over her body then over her team mates. She was able to form one ball out of it. She sed he grind to make it solid. "thanks guys" she said as she droped it into a pouch.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2010)

*Yuki, Konoha...*

A Tall figure wearing a metal helmet slowly goes down the street, riding a beast of a dog.  “It’s quite boring today if you ask me.” The girl upon the dog says, patting the dog’s neck.  The dog was the size of a large horse and could fight like a demon.

The dog bows it’s head slightly, then brings it up again, “Since Tora and Inka left...It has been quite boring.” he says in a low voice.  Then a bird swoops down, landing on one of his rider’s metal shoulder plates.

“Looks like we’ve got a mission big boy!  With a Senju and Aburame, outside Konoha.”  The girl says, as the dog takes off at his top speed.  As they get out of the village gates, the girl leaps off the dog, then leaps into the trees.  Once they see the young Aburame, the dog leaps into the air at the girl’s command.

*“DYNAMIC MARKING!” *the pair exclaim as the dog lets loose of it’s urine towards the Pair of chuunin.
__________
*Yasha, Konoha...*


Yasha whistles loudly, a very distinct sound, as a large eagle lands on a rooftop.  “Go find these Genin.” She says, as the eagle flies onto her arm.  She shows the eagle three pictures of the Genin.  With three notes saying to meet her at the Forest of Death outside entrance.  It flies off, looking for the three, while she goes for the Forest of Death.
__________
*Chou, Konoha...*


“Be careful out there honey.” A woman says, fixing the hair of her daughter as they stand in the bathroom.

“Mooom.  I‘m a genin now, I can fend for myself.” The young girl says, as a ferret comes running in to the room, up the girl’s leg and onto the counter.

“Just…watch yourself out there.  I don’t want the same thing to happen to you that happened to your brother.” The woman says, then pats the girl on the back, “Go on Chou, show them what you’ve got.” she says as Chou grins and sprints out of the house, and into the village.
__________
*Lul, Kusagakure...*


A Young woman with blonde hair watches out the window of the Kusa leader’s office, the rain running down the windowpane.  “The rain’s refreshing.  But a little wet…” Lul says to herself as Kanko chuckles.  “It is, and being half cat basically, I don’t like it.” she says, looking at Kanko.  She walks over to his desk, pulling out a can of sardines as she sits on the desk.  “I need a mission.  Gotta get out of the confined spaces, y’know.” She says, grabbing a mission paper.  “I’ll take this one, dealin with Genin is cool sometimes.” she says, biting the head off of one sardine.  “Don’t know why all these kids are involved in our territory.  But we can’t decide what the Daimyo do.” she says, hopping off the desk as she gives a two finger salute to Kanko and walks out.  She eats the rest of her fish as she heads down to floor level.

She sees a young kitten abandoned and meowing pathetically.  “Oh, I can’t just leave you here…” she says, picking it up and holding it in her arms to keep it warm after she downed her Sardines, except two which she kept on her palm for it.  She sprints back into the office, holding out the small black and white kitten.  “Can we keep it Kanko-sama?” She asks, giving pleading eyes.

“If you teach it how to use the litter box.  And if You teach it not to kill spiders, then yes.” Kanko says, looking up only slightly from his paperwork as Lul squeals.  She grins, slipping the kitten into her outer pocket so it could see the world as Lul goes down to ground level once more.  She picks up some milk for it and goes to the meeting spot for the mission in the pouring down rain.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Takigakure, Team Two*​
Rinko helped out her aunt for a few hours, healing techniques were very complicated and precise. She didn't think she would have too much of a problem picking them up once she was able to learn them. 

"Damm I almost forgot I told my sensei I'd meet her today" Rinko told her aunt
"Thanks for your help Rin-chan" 
"Next time you come I'll teach you a healing technique"
"Sounds great" Rinko said

Rinko rushed out of the hospital and ran to the place she asked Hitogoroshi to meet her. When she got there she stood for a few seconds before Hito appeared behind her. Even on her off time the woman was still dressed in full battle gear. Rinko just had on her normal clothes.

"What did you want help with?" Hitogoroshi said
"Well everyone is learning new techniques" 
"I was hoping you could tech me a technique"

Hitogoroshi nodded

"What kind of technique did you want to learn?" Hito asked
"Well I decided that I wanted to learn support type techniques" Rinko said
"I have the perfect one" Hitogoroshi
"It's not easy to learn though" 
"I think with your skill you would be able to use it"
"Follow me"

She ran off and Rinko moved off behind her

"Why does she have to run everywhere?" Rinko thought to herself

They left the village and found an huge open area 

"Here" Hitogoroshi said
"The name of this technique is Suiton: Suijinheki"
"It's a technique used to block incoming attacks or attackers" Hitogoroshi said
"Look carefully at the seals"

Hitogoroshi performed the hand seals and took a deep breath and expelled a large amount of water from her mouth. The water spread out in front her and washed over a large area in front of her.

"See if someone was running toward you or used a technique that would be a good way to block it"

Rinko nodded

"Now you try it" Hitogoroshi said

Rinko performed the seals as she saw Hitogoroshi did and gathered up a large amount of chakra into her mouth. She knew how to turn the chakra into water from her earlier practice. She did exactly as Hitogoroshi did and brought her hand to her mouth. She sucseeded in making a wall about a quarter of the size of Hitogoroshi.

"Good first attempt" Hitogoroshi
"The only advice I can give you now is try to work on gathering more chakra faster"
"For someone with your chakra control this shouldn't be much of a problem for you"
"The more chakra you put into the technique the bigger it will be"

Rinko nodded again as Hitogoroshi walked a short distance off to watch as Rinko trained

*Elsewhere*

Steel clashed on steel as Junsui and a KB fought with each other. There were several times the force of his blows caused the KB to disperse. This didn't stop Junsui from using all the power he had. His body was tired and it screamed in pain. He would have a good rest later that night but for now he would train. When it started to get dark he decided to call it a night, he strapped his sword to his back and made for the village. Every part of his body hurt him from the tip of his head strait to his toes.

"Maybe I'll go to the baths to soak for a little while" he said to himself

He made his way toward his favorite restaurant

"I need protein and lots of it" he said as he walked through the door
"_I gotcha Junsui-kun_" the owner said

He ate three steaks an entire chicken and eight pork chops all of those came with a serving of potatoes. When he was satisfied he made his way toward the baths. He stripped off his clothes and sat in the warm water allowing his body to relax.

"I wonder what Rinko-chan wants to do tomorrow" he said sinking down into the water
"I'll need to do some early morning training so I don't feel bad about hanging out"

With that thought he just let the hot water wash his fatigue away.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Eight, Some farming village, time skip*
> 
> 20 seconds later, there was no one left in the village to pose resistance. A single child lay at Taron's feet. "Leave the kid, he might become a great killer once" Taron didn't seem to approve of Eight's thinking. A fast movement and a bang were the last things Eight ever saw of the kid. When Taron turned to him with some arrogant grin, he just shrugged. "I couldn't care less about your past" he said, the cold whisper that was his normal speaking tone returning. It had become a customary thing to say. Taron was all too fond of speaking of his past. Actually, Taron was not much of a friend to Eight. Partners only because of their deadly hobby and added protection, Eight didn't have any real feelings for Taron. A bond of respect and paranoia had to suffice. Without further saying anything, Eight walked up to the wall where he had killed the first man. The place was the best place of the battlefield, and thus the best place for his ritual. Using the blood of the corpse with the strange hole in the head, he painted a Jashin-triangle on the wall.



As Taron's fingers ran up and down the Guitar, he looked towards his Partner of about a year now. They were acquaintances at best. Really; how could two mass murders who spontaneously killed for the fun of it be best friends?

Really, it was only a mutual benefitting relationship; Taron providing absolutely brilliant planning pinpoint accurate explosions with tagged kunai and sound Genjutsu to fuck over anyone caught unaware. Meanwhile Eight provided support by just not fucking dying when by all accounts he should be dead multiple hundreds of times; and just generally being awesome.

Other than that, the two constantly tried to (half-assed) kill each other while just generally ignoring the other when not doing above said activity.

Closest thing to a friend Taron had ever had.

Taron's fingers subconsciously started tapping the stings furiously as he was barely aware that he was playing a seriously complex guitar solo; ignoring that it started raining down faux balls of fire and volcanoes started erupting as a pillar rose out of the ground and demons below started cheering for him.

Eight might have noticed but he probably ignored it. 

However, that did not mean he didn't trust the guy. Eight was a man he could count on, Taron knew that, if the circumstances were serious enough, that he could trust his life to Eight; and he was pretty sure Eight would do the same.

When Taron did notice the genjutsu, he quickly deconstructed the complex array of illusions, fear manipulations, and world distortion effects of it and dispelled them all before the second had ran out.

He then thought back to the days when he wasn't a wanted criminal; the couple of weeks he had spent as a Shinobi of the Leaf. There were three standouts that he could clearly remember. 

The anorexic Akimichi; his former team mate.
The Uchiha girl; class a bitch that needs to have an explosive shoved down her throat.

And the Inuzuka; who he generally had no qualms about since she never actually tried to stop him leaving and actually helped him when no one else would.

"Hey Eight; feel like going to Konoha? I feel like saying hello to an old 'friend'."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Suimaru, Ryu and Alice​*
Zukou looked at Ryu and thought for a few seconds

"I don't know much about raiton" he said thoughtfully
"I only know the basics"
"Raiton chakra is created by high speed vibration of chakra"
"Chidori as far as I remember"
"It's just a simple stabbing motion with a mass of raiton chakra around the hand"
"I'll do some research on that and let you know" Zukou said
"I'll go get you a mission and find out about that for you"
"Lets meet back up in two days"
"Work on your weak points in that time"
"Suniko your stamina"
"Alice some restraint"
"Ryu work on manifesting raiton chakra"

He flickered and disappeared leaving the three gennin standing there

"I'll see you guys later" Suniko said
"My dad said he'd show me a new technique today"
"Bye guys" she said 

She turned and jumped up onto the nearest rooftop and jumped away she found her dad standing downstairs of their house.

"Dad lets go, you said you teach me a fuuton technique today"

He dad laughed a hearty laugh

"Ok darling, help me finish tuning this and we'll go" he said holding up something resembling a guitar


----------



## Michellism (Mar 31, 2010)

*Lyra Sunameko; Bomen's Restuarant; Kirigakure*

*"MORE FOOD!"* A skeletal bald man dressed in an orange priest outfit called out to the back of the kitchen, Bomen's restuarant followed a buddhist theme thus the priest outfits. The steel door that seperated the kitchen from the main room flew open as a line of men in the same outfit brought out trays stacked upon trays of food all going to one lone table.

Another bowl dropped to the floor complementing the sky scrapers of dishes that surrounded the hungry customer. Her black hair reaching the arc of her back as flew went flying everywhich way as the food was callously shoveled into her mouth. The Men plopped the new dishes filled with food unto the table. _"Here you go ma'am!"_ The men said quickly removing their hands from the plates fearing they would lose a limb if caught in the carnage.

"BOUT TIME!" A more matured lyra called out quickly swiping the food from them as she started to shovel it down without a care. The Sanbi's host legendary hunger only grew more and more the only difference was that with the Tab being on Arlong's account Lyra was able to by food that didn't come from a rotting corpse.

The Bowl of ramen was devoured in under a minute, Throwing the empty dish to the wall it would've nearly smashed to a hundred pieces hadn't a passionate worker been there. Diving forward like a baseball player he gripped on the dish taking the full blunt of the concussive force. "YUMO!" His dramatic co worker ran towards him with tears in his eyes.

"SPEAK TO ME BUDDY!" Shiraishi called out still keeping up with the dramatic melodrama. Yumo pulled up the bowl to Shiraishi's hands with tears in his eyes and sauce coming down from his mouth acting as blood. "I..caught...the bowl" He said weakly. Shiraishi quickly brought his arm towards eyes to cover the tears. "OH YUMO YOUR SO PASSIONATE!"

Lyra lets out a loud belch getting up from the table. "Charge it to Arlong's account" She said without a care before leaving the restaurant. Stepping outside she could feel the sun's warmth beaming down on her. "Now time to find those idiots" She said quickly thinking about her team.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Kirigakure, with Togatta, Isane and Suimarua​*
Shigure bowed to Isane, she had heard some things about the girl. She was a promising ninja who had a hard life. The most interesting thing about her was that she had a byakugan eye. That would be a useful tool, the team currently didn't have a tracker. All hidden mist ninja had very good hearing. It was the way they were able to fight in the mist. Togatta interupted her train of thought with a loud comment

"So what the fuck we gunna do now?" Togatta asked 

He moved out of the way of Shigure this time but she didn't try to hit him

"We just came back from a mission"
"Don't we get a rest or something?"
"You will not get a rest"
"There are always missions to be done" Shigure said slowly
"I requested a mission for a team of our composition"
"So we get cooler stuff to do that kill wild animals?" Togatta asked in an excited tone
"We should get a mission to kill some bandits"
"I always wanted to fight a bandit"
"Or pirates" he said starting to get more excited
"How about we have lunch together as a team for today" Shigure said slowly

Togatta though for a second and his stomach growled loudly, he'd just realized that he hadn't eaten since the day before. 

"Shigure-sensei" he said

He only added the honorific to her name when he wanted something from her

"Can you buy us lunch pleaase" he said

He bat his eyes and made his best puppy dog face, she shook her head and smiled a tiny smile

"OK lets go" Shigure said slowly as if she was still thinking about it
"FUCK YEAAA!!!" Togatta shouted
"I know just the place lets go"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2010)

Shou-

Shou made his way to the village gates, The only thing different about his outfit from a year ago is that it's larger. He'd had a rather large growth spurt, reaching nearly 6 foot now. He liked his uniform then, he liked it now. He saw no need to change himself and didn't wish for it to happen. "I can smell a shark from a mile away Jin." Shou turned his back to see Koutetsu standing in an alleyway. 

"Hmm. Your sense of smell nearly rivals mine." The shark jin smirked. "What do you want?" Koutetsu shrugged. "My team was disbanded, I'm stuck running around with just Maximo now. So i was wondering, maybe you wanna switch teams for a mission or two?" Shou turned away and started walking off. "Come on! Just for a little bit!" Koutetsu shouted. "It's not like... COME ON! HE'S CRAZY!!!" The shark jin screams. "Whose crazy." Maximo asks. "You, you dumb- THWACK!" The jin was sent through a wall. 

"Idiot deserved it." Shou shrugged.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 31, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha Forest*

Bagu smiled as Agito came speeding towards the open field, the horrified expression on his face showing that he did indeed know he was late. She plainly laughed at the turtle comment, but when Agito leveled a kunai to cut his own leg off, she interrupted him. "Ey Agito, you might need those on our mission" she giggled, then walked over to the boy and playfully picked the kunai from his hands. "Aren't you excited for a normal mission again? And a new teammate! I wonder who it is... I heard it is an Inuzuka. Inuzuka are animal ninjas, aren't they? What kind of animal would the Inuzuka have? How will he look? Or is it a she? I want to know! Maybe he... or she is-" Bagu never got to say what she thought he or she might be as a huge dog and an armored girl bust onto the open place, spinning circles in the air and bringing forth... Wait what? They were pissing on her?

Bagu jumped back, right into a concentrated spray of stinking dog piss. "What the hell!" she screamed and took another step back. The stuff was pricking in her eyes and she could barely make out the two forms that had come to a stop in the middle of the open field. Quickly batting her eyes and actually rubbing the smelly stuff deeper into them, Bagu tried to get clear vision. "Who are you and why'd you pee on me?" The high-pitched squeal that was Bagu's voice demanded.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 31, 2010)

“Just Marking you, so we can smell where you are if we get separated.  Oh, and for my introduction, I am Inuzuka Yuki.”  She says with a bow.

The beast of a dog that towers above normal beasts bows onto it’s forepaws, “And I am Grizzly.” the dog says, as he then sits back onto his haunches.

“And you two are?” Yuki says, her voice echoing in her helmet, giving an interesting effect.  She sits next to the giant dog, mimicking his position, except her knees were on the ground.  She looks up at the pair, her lanky body normally allows her to look down at them.  So this is a nice change for her.

"I hope you will make things interesting.  And not scar us for life." Grizzly says, a smug look upon the dog's face.

"Totally Dude." Yuki says, in a surfer tone, though, she normally speaks in that manner.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 31, 2010)

*Eight, random farming village*

The bloodied pike sailed trough the air, thudding into the wood of another house as Eight fell from the wall. He landed softly, toes hitting the ground first, then rolling back to his heels. Lord Jashin had been pleased again. He looked over at Taron, to see him caught up in some crazy guitar solo, surrounded by one of those annoying illusions. Eight wasn't too fond of genjutsu, thinking it a waste since it did no real damage anyway. A thrust from a spear still was a thousand times better than millions of illusory spears that were crashing into someone. At least his one spear would actually hurt the target.

He started looting the battlefield. He had been a hired killer when Taron and he had teamed up, and money still had quite some power to him. Besides, it was plain stupid to let valuables lay around for someone else to pick. His memories brought him back to the day he had met Taron. Eight had killed Taron's previous partner, some guy who fought with threads. One of those rare smiles made it's way to Eight's face. He had to admit that Taron had done some incredible improvisation thinking right there.

As he walked closer, he heard Taron's proposal. A jumble of thoughts washed over Eight. A ninja village? Tons of capable ninjas? One of the Sages? What the hell? What was Taron thinking? They'd get killed without a doubt. Then Eight thought of something else. Taron would get killed without a doubt. Eight would make it out. He was by all means superior to his partner. The move actually interested him, now. "You'll die." Eight said and immediately continued "Let's go."


----------



## Cjones (Mar 31, 2010)

*Katen Kyōkotsu;l A Dumpling Shop on the Outskirts...*

Katen sat at a small wooden table in the very back of the small dumpling shop. She had just cashed in her newest bounty, a man by the name of Akio. Apparently he had gotten barely away from a Konoha jonin some time back. When she came to fetch him he was on the brink of death. She didn't really care who was the Konoha shinobi that craved his body, but the amount of money on his head and the fact he couldn't defend himself at all, just made Katen's job that much easier.

"Here you go ma'am. Enjoy." A fresh plate of dumplings and hot tea were placed next to Katen as she lazily reached to take a sip of her drink. "Let's see who else has a pretty good bounty on their head" Katen mumbled already searching for her next job. She flipped the pages of the Bingo Book she had, how she got it was a guess to anyone. As she glanced through the pages she couldn't help, but smirk at the number of Konoha shinobi that appeared in the Bingo Book. "It's been a while since I've caught someone from that village...let's see some names."

Katen sat and read for atleast half an hour...until she came upon a name she had heard atleast twice. "Taron Hitori...a missing nin from the village hidden in the leaves. Wanted for crimes against Kumo, Iwa, and holds information about Kooha. Travels with a partner." It didn't take long at all for Katen to memorize all the information on the kid. His name, height, weight, looks, the jutsu he's been observed using.

Standing up Katen paid the bill and perceeded out of the dumpling shop down the road. She had selected her target and now it was time for the hunt. "I've selected our next target. A missing nin from Konoha, seems a fun game is ahead for us. What do you think?" Faintly in the skull shaped face on her dress eyes could be seen veering out. As suddenly as they appeared they were gone.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 31, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

Bagu stood dumbfounded. "Marking... marking makes sense" a smile returned to her face "But did the marking have to be so stinky?" not waiting on an answer, she continued "I am Aburame Bagunotoko, but please call me Bagu" It took a few moments for her to realize what had just happened. The dog had introduced itself? Bagu squealed in delight. The dog could talk! She jumped towards the dog, lowering herself to face level and looked it in the eyes. Bagu took careful measure of the dog, staring it down tip to tail.

"YOU'RE A TALKING DOG! THAT'S LIKE... SO COOOOOOOL!" Bagu wore an ear-to-ear smile. "This mission will be the best" she promised Yuki, never taking her eyes from Grizzly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto Hoshigake, also known as "The Young Shark of The Mist," heads towards the main village gates. He walks with a spring in his step and a glint of madness in his eyes. In the past year he has grown taller and his body thicker and more muscular, as he slowly fills out his frame, becoming the future beast that he will one day mature into. He now borders just under six foot one, and his spiky blue hair has grown longer and much more wilder. 

However the one thing that has not changed about his appearance is the six foot long giant meat cleaver blade strapped to his back. He has affectionately named it , after his ex-girlfriend whom he strangled to death and dumped into the bottom of the Great Mist Lake. Last time he visited her most of her flesh had rotted away, but they still had an interesting conversation nonetheless.

As he reaches the path that leads towards the gates, he instantly smells the bitch with his Shark like sense of smell. It's intermingled with other foreign scents, but he could track her intoxicating scent anywhere on the face of Kishi's green earth if he had to. 

"Isane..." he mutters under his breath.  

Misuto quickens his pace along the road and quickly crosses paths with a squad of two little chumps, and a bodaciously stacked older chick. He recognizes her as the weapons bitch and instantly takes a liking to her as he does every pair of walking tits that he comes across. However none of them concern him at the moment as he locks eyes with Isane...oh his sweet little Isane. 

"Hey babe...miss me?" Misuto asks her with a smirk. He casts a dismissive glance towards the two Genin. "Slumming with the kiddies I see," he tells her. 

Isane glares at him but continues walking past him. Suddenly Misuto grabs her arm and pulls her towards him, "Don't forget that you and me got plans. Never forget that you're only alive because I say so..." he tells her in a low voice filled with menace, and yet he still manages to keep a smile on his face.

Isane suddenly smacks his face. *THWAP!* and pulls her arm free. Blood flows from Misuto's lower lip but he doesn't seem bothered and simply licks it up with his bright red tongue. 

"I haven't forgotten anything, now buzz off!" 

This is what he loves about Isane, she's never been afraid of him, unlike pretty much every other girl her age. For a second Misuto debates chokeslamming her to the ground and reminding her of just who the top dog is around here, but he realizes that the stacked Jounin chick might not be too happy with it, and could interfere. Though he can't say he'd complain being stuck between two chicks like these. 

"Whatever you say babe...but I owe you one," he responds with a chuckle and backs away. He turns his back towards them and walks on towards the gate to rendezvous with his squad, the Sanbi bitch, and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Shou.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

ChaosWeaver said:


> *Eight, random farming village*
> 
> As he walked closer, he heard Taron's proposal. A jumble of thoughts washed over Eight. A ninja village? Tons of capable ninjas? One of the Sages? What the hell? What was Taron thinking? They'd get killed without a doubt. Then Eight thought of something else. Taron would get killed without a doubt. Eight would make it out. He was by all means superior to his partner. The move actually interested him, now. "You'll die." Eight said and immediately continued "Let's go."



Taron looked over at Eight as the thoughts about his proposition raced through the guy's head. Before long, Eight's gaze turned towards his own.

"You'll die." Eight said flatly. Taron could just imagine the look of amusement on his face behind that mask of his that he never took off. Taron hadn't ever actually seen what was behind the thing but really, it wasn't his business to know so he just didn't care.

"Let's go."[/QUOTE] And then without a word, Eight started walking northward on the 10 kilometer trek towards the village of the Leaves as Taron looked on in amusement.

"Glad to know that you care about me!" Taron called out with a grin on his face as he slowly walked after his acquaintance of mutual benefits.

About an hour later, Taron noticed the familiar gate wall rising up on the horizon behind the trees.

"Well genius, now what?" Eight asked sarcastically as the two stopped and stared at the Village walls looming before them.

Taron giggled slightly as he started walking towards the village again. "Well, we go through the front gate of course." Taron grinned madly as he pulled his hair out of it's polytail, for the first time in a LONG time, and it naturally draped all around his face; shielding it from view unless people actually tried to recognize him. Where it promptly fell to the length of his shoulder blades.

With that one change, he looked like a completely different person then he looked like in the latest bingo books.

"Might want to stay out of sight if your gonna keep that mask on ya know," Taron told his partner as he calmly strode to the gate. "Or maybe just kill some people who don't even know you are there. Try the Uchiha district, thats always fun."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Suna gates

Ryu nodded.  "Thanks, sensei."  He waved to Alice and Suniko and then took off into the village, towards his family's compund.  He landed at the training grounds and told his mom that he'd be really busy, so not to bother him.  He held up his hand.  _A high-speed jab, with chakra vibrating at an extremely fast rate._  He focused his chakra and began to make it vibrate, by focusing on it moving to and fro with extreme speed.  His chakra was beginning to burn his hand when he noticed.

A spark of lightning flew out of his hand.  He nodded and began focusing more and more chakra, making it shake faster and faster.  A few more sparks were emitted.  Then a few more.  Ryu was breathing heavily at this point.  It wasn't a chidori, it was just rapidly moving lightning chakra.  The chakra wasn't controlled through hand seals or his own ability of chakra control.  It just kept moving, faster and faster, and expending more and more chakra.

A huge burst of sparks flew from his hand before he fell to his knees.  "He didn't have the hang of it down yet, but he's on the right track," Said his uncle, speaking to his mother.  Ryu trembled and fell to a knee, his chakra exhausted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2010)

*Konoha...*
Kazuma exits the Hokage building with his next mission in hand. As he opens the scroll he's pleasantly surprised to see that it's an S Class mission. However he's even more surprised to see who he's been partnered with. 

"Hmm...Kayo," he mutters with interest. 

Kazuma ponders what this could mean for him and reflexively adjusts the black eyepatch he wears over his left Sharingan eye. Kayo knew him before the incident with Kaion Uchiha and his father afterall, so there's at least some connection there. He also hasn't been on a mission with Kayo in quite some time. 

Ever since he became a Chuunin, he's taken on more responsibilities in helping lead teams. He even applied to become a proctor for the upcoming Chuunin exams. It's all a part of his plan to keep up a respectable image within the village, because image and perception are everything afterall. He considers himself like a gardener, sowing the seeds, and then waiting for them to grow to fruition. 

He quickly heads towards the village gate to meet up with the squad, eager to rack up another another S Class mission onto his resume. Kazuma reaches the main gate of Konoha and notices that he's the first there to arrive. 

Kazuma shrugs and leans back casually against a nearby tree with his hands in his pockets. It's then that he notices a fellow striding though the gate. For some reason he piques his interest, and why not? He makes it a habit of keeping up on the daily Bingo Book updates. Not that he recognizes this guy to be honest. It's just that when you see someone you don't recognize, and is obviously wearing his hair to conceal his face...well you get kind of suspicious. 

He waves towards him. "Hi there, can I help you?" he asks him in an amiable voice and with a smile, as if he's talking to an old friend.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 31, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo Akimichi; Konoha; Yamanaka Clan House...*
> 
> _Long lost relative
> 
> ...




"What brings you toward these parts?" The young Akimichi asked the older Kunochi as they exited the Yamanaka district and walked down the busy streets of Konoha. "Nothing special, though I did get a missions notice a while back." Minori reached into the vest pocket of her tactical vest and handed the envelop to Kayo. There was silence between the two, but the noise around them was hard to ignore. Both had just walked into the shopping district of the village, where business was always bustling.

"I remember hearing about this group during a meeting. The Raikage had sent a messenger sharing information with our Hokage about them." Kayo recalled. The meeting was not to long after she became a chunin. She remebered because her breakfast had been interrupted because of it. "Well now that you've seen it I'll leave you here. I've got to get ready and check on a certain pretty boy jonin..." Though it had been a year since he's surgery, the jonin in question never could keep still. So she thought a monthly check up for the last year would do him some justice.

They both parted ways as Minori lept from the rooftops to get to her destination quicker leaving Kayo alone. Having now noticed her surrondings Kayo was taken aback from the hundreds of people on the street.

"Eh, guess I'll do a little shopping myself."

_An hour later_
Exiting out of a nearby food establishment Kayo let's out a feral growl and then a burp. "That's good eating right there. Now let's head over toward that ole' gate of Konoha!" She says with enthusiasm, but not because she was set on going on her new mission, but the fact the gate was just a mere 10 minute walk from where she was. Infact she could see three people already standing there. Thinking she was already late Kayo speed down the street, but little did she know is that a surprise guest had just entered the village.

*Katen Kyōkotsu; Outskirts of Farming Village*

The smell of blood was carried through the air, if she was something akin to a Inuzuka the smell would have caused her to throw up by now. She stood in on the streets of the small community. Picking up the blood soaked dirt she took a whiff of it before dropping it back on the ground. Casually she walked through the ravaged village till she got toward the exit of the place. Not to far off there were foot prints. Katen bent down to one know placing her hand over them. She examined them with her hand before digging into the soil toget a better feel, repeating the same process she had before.

"It hasn't been long...and he does travel with a partner. This is a game I might enjoy...teehee."


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Kirigakure, With Togatta, Isane and Suimaru​*
Togatta watched the exchange between Isane and "the young shark" as he was called. As Misuto passed he followed him with his eyes, he ground his teeth and shook. Shigure knew him too well by now, he took a step toward him as he was walking away but she grabbed him seriously this time.

"Don't mess with him" she said but not in her normal tone

He looked at Isane and then back at Misuto

"No one is allowed to treat my team mates like that" he said calmly 
"Togatta you are to stay away from than boy" Shigure said more seriously
"Whatever" Togatta said
"I don't feel like eating anymore" he said
"I'll see you tomorrow" 

With that he walked away leaving the others standing in the street

"Who the fuck does he think he is man handling her like that" he thought
"_Don't mess with him_" Togatta mocked Shigure
"Like I'm some idiot who can't tell how strong people are"

He reached to his house but he passed it strait and walked into his back yard. There was a literal forest of bones there, there were several pieces of bone lying around the yard remnants of his training. The bones were really left there by his father. When the people came to kill him with his dying breath he used one of the Kaguya's most advanced techniques and skewered the band of assassins but he exhausted his chakra in the process.

He pulled a bone sword out of his shoulder with a squelching sound and then a few seconds after pulled another on from his other shoulder. This one was slightly shorter than the first he looked at the second one with a frown. He began to flow through the movements of his martial art, the one that Kaguya were taught. He struck a bone in front of him in several places one after the other moving around with precise movements and force there were loud clacks as the bone slammed into the bone.

He spun the swords in his fingertips and threw them into the wooden wall of his house to join countless other ones of their like. He turned and ran into the forest of bones. It wasn't big but it seemed to be made perfectly from him to train in. He made his way to a place where he'd painted on several targets all around him.

"Lets try something new" 
"It's probably better if I try this on something small"

He concentrated chakra onto the tip of only his index finger he did as he'd been practicing since the day before. He converted the chakra to raiton and took aim at one of the painted targets. A glowin white bullet flew from his finger tip and hit the target actually drilling into the bone.

"WoW I didn't expect that to work" Togatta said in surprise

He walked over to the target and pulled the bullet free it didn't go very far in, just a few millimeters more than it ever did before.

"I will get this before tomorrow" he said to himself


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto sits on a tree stump by the gate, smoking a cigarette (a new habit he's developed), and waiting for his teammates to appear. Shou is still the same old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that he always was. Apparently the idiot found his long lost twin brother or some shit like that. Well fucking great for him. 

As for Lyra, well that bitch must've taken some Turtle growth hormones or something, because she looks like she's aged ten years in the span of a few months. It's fucking mindblowing in fact, but he still feels not one iota of attraction towards that chick. No the only attraction he has is to that beast of her's, locked inside her soul. He wants to meet it face to face and see who the better monster is. 

As he flicks away his burnt out cigarette his mind wanders back to Isane. She's still too full of herself he thinks. She forgets how I could've killed her so easily. Suddenly Tina, his sword, speaks to him in that sexy voice of hers. Misuto pauses as if listening. 

"What babe? Naw...uh...hell no I wouldn't ever cheat on you with that whore!" he exclaims innocently. He pats the handle of the blade reassuringly, "You're my number one."   

_With Isane..._
Isane watches Togatta as he walks away. A look of genuine surprise is etched on her face. She can't believe that he would attempt to defend her like that, especially after their quite spirited introduction with each other. It gives her some semblance of hope in fact, he may be as dumb as rocks but at least he seems to care about his teammates. 

Isane quickly apologizes towards Shigure for the scene with Misuto and says her goodbyes. As she heads back home, she keeps her Byakugan on at all times. She knows that he'll make good on his promise and definitely visit her. Maybe not tonight but soon. She can't kill him though, not yet. They have too many important things to take care of. Call it a partnership of necessity if you will. 

She returns home and quickly sets about activating all the traps, and defenses, that she and her mother have erected around their home. Once they're all up, only then does Isane deactivate her Byakugan. After cooking some dinner and reading up on a book compiling all the collected knowledge that the Mist has on the Hyuuga Clan, Isane gets an early start to bed. She wants to be ready for the mission tomorrow. She slowly falls asleep while thinking about her family (most of whom are dead), and as always she keeps a knife under her pillow, just in case a Shark happens to wander nearby.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

Shoutaku packed up his bag and walked out the door to meet Rangako

"Lets move" the began to run out of the swamp and talk as they moved
"So how come we get a mission in the cloud country?" Shoutaku asked
"I figure they don't want anything to do with what's going on there"
"So they hired ninja from other countries to do their dirty work"
"That way the two villages build up a relationship by keeping each others secrets"
"Taki has always had bad relationships with other villages" Rangako said
"It seems they are trying to build relations with Kumo"
"So what exactly is the mission?" 
"We need to meet up with the contact then we'll get more details"
"All I know for now is that it's a recovery mission"

Shoutaku nodded

"So how long do you think it will take to get there" 
"About a week at least"
"Remember I need to kill..." 
"Yes I know" Rangako cut him off
"I'll show you a few things on the way there so it wont be a complete waste of time[COLOR]"
Shoutaku's eyes lit up he started to think about all the cool stuff he'd seen Rangako do. He smiled and concentrated on the road ahead, they were almost out of the swamp and well on the way toward the southern borders of The land of waterfalls.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma shrugs and leans back casually against a nearby tree with his hands in his pockets. It's then that he notices a fellow striding though the gate. For some reason he piques his interest, and why not? He makes it a habit of keeping up on the daily Bingo Book updates. Not that he recognizes this guy to be honest. It's just that when you see someone you don't recognize, and is obviously wearing his hair to conceal his face...well you get kind of suspicious.
> 
> He waves towards him. "Hi there, can I help you?" he asks him in an amiable voice and with a smile, as if he's talking to an old friend.



Taron stared on at the masked kid around his age who had called out to him at the village gates. It took him less than a second for Taron to take in physical characteristics of the boy and the laid back relaxed demeanor.

The last time he had saw this boy was in the academy; but as you know, rumors spread.

Kazuma Hatake; replacement Genin for the original Team 2.

His replacement.

Taron turned his insane protruding eyes up towards his replacement's and he could faintly see his eye brows raise the tiniest amount to indicate that Hatake had figured out his identity.

Taron nodded in appreciation at Kazuma's deduction skills and smiled as he turned his head upwards, indicating for the Chuunin to follow his gaze.

All in all, there were 4 clones of Taron placed all around the vicinity with weapons laden with explosive tags aimed for the Hatake's head.

Here Taron predicted what was going to happen next. "Uh uh uh," Taron giggled slightly as the Hatake turned his gaze back to him "The second you pull that away from your eye or you try to attack or call for help, one of my clones would have already thrown his kunai and it would have exploded in your head."

And then with that...

Taron started walking back out of the village?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2010)

Suimaru watched the fight between Isane and the guy whom he did not know. Being trained as a weapon, he wasn't told about things unless they were important or were something he had to worry about. He felt like knocking some sense into that guy. He hated people who thought they were better than everyone else.

"I say we kill him." His beast said. Rokubi was obviously angry and getting riled up by his emotions.

"I wish we could." Suimaru told it. He really wished he could but the seal used to keep the Rokubi in him was to tight to get much help from him. Ameryllis had said it was made so he could loosen it to certain degrees to allow power to leak out but only when he was ready to. But even if he could accses his bijuu's full chakra, he didn't know what the guy could do in the first place. He might have something able to take down his beast but he doubted that. The Rokubi was considered Kiri's most powerful weapons along with Sanbi.

Who is that guy? Suimaru asked Ameryllis. If anyone knew anything about anyone in Kiri it was her.

"No one you need to worry about but stay away from him for now. He would take you out in your current level." She said calmly.

"We'll bide or time until we can be as one."

"Only if he keeps showing up and acting like that near us then yes." Suimaru told his bijuu. Togatta was nowhere to be seen. Maybe they could spar for a while before they get their mission. He wanted to see what he could do.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Kuroroiyaru Training Area

"Raahh!!"

Ryu's palm was glowing with blue chakra and small, thin bolts of white lightning.  It was no chidori, not even close, but he was getting the hang of controlling Raiton chakra.  He was glad he was makingprogress, but had expected to be further along.

It had been three days since his sensei first told him about how to control lightning chakra.  He had already seen some improvement, and his Black Chakra Burst had gained strengthm becoming twin bolts of black lightning.  But still it wasn't enough.  He had to push harder, farther than his limits.

Well, that's inaccurate.  He had already pushed past his limits.  He was walking blindly through the realms of uncharted areas in his chakra wells.  There was nothing familiar, nothing he could use.  It was all new, and quite different than the chakra he used for his normal jutsu.

He took the palm of chakra and lightnign he had gathered and slammed it into the ground, making a tiny crater the shape of his hand to join the others.  He stood up and sighed, before beginning his run.  He was going a lot slower than usual, but that was because he had heavy weights strapped to his arms and legs.

He ran a few laps around the compund before proceeding to run to Alice's home.  He had recieved the message from his mother.  Today was the day that their sensei would have a mission for them.

He made to Alice's house, feeling heavy and short of breath, when he rang the door bell.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2010)

*Taron and his Replacement Collide!*



South of Hell said:


> Taron stared on at the masked kid around his age who had called out to him at the village gates. It took him less than a second for Taron to take in physical characteristics of the boy and a glance at the S-Rank scroll to figure out who this boy was.
> 
> Kazuma Hatake; replacement Genin for the original Team 2.
> 
> ...



Kazuma eyes each clone with an impassive face. This is one came ready for war he muses to himself, how bold of him. Kazuma honestly had no idea his reputation had gone so far. Though he must admit he's quite flattered that this fellow thinks of him so highly to take precautions such as these. It feels quite strange in fact, meeting the one he replaced. He had heard tales about Taron's insane escapades second hand, but never had the pleasure of seeing it with his own eyes.

Kazuma slowly claps his hands at Taron and sighs in a defeated tone, "My oh my...how frightening. Looks like you've got me," he tells Taron sincerely as the boy walks away. 

"I'll be seeing you again though I promise,"  he adds. 

Kazuma keeps his hands clasped however as he stares around at the clones. He focuses on each clone for a few seconds each. The thing about ordinary clones that he's come to realize, is that once you've dealt with them long enough, you learn tell tale signs about how to spot them. For instance they have no mass, or weight, even the way the air currents move around them is different then with a solid human being, and also they have no scent. He wonders if Taron is even aware that his mother was an Inuzuka. 

Kazuma sniffs the air briefly and closes his right eye for a second. "Which one of these is not like the other?" he hums like a song before snapping eye wide open. He quickly snap rolls to his right and begins forming a handseal. A clone to his left, up on an overhanging tree branch, fires a Kunai at him. Kazuma doesn't even try to dodge however as the Kunai simply passes harmlessly through his body. Not you he thinks inwardly. Two more clones fire off their Kunai at him but suddenly Kazuma executes his jutsu. 

*"Murder of Crows Confusion!"*  he cries. dozens of grey puffs of smoke explode around him as a giant swarm of Crows descend around his body and fly all about the front of the gate. they suddenly separate into smaller swarms and fly through Taron's clones, until there is only one left. 

"Ah so there you are," Kazuma says, focusing his gaze on him. This time he slowly raises the eyepatch that covers his Sharingan. 

"I promised I would be seeing you again..." Kazuma tells Taron with a smirk under his mask.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 31, 2010)

*Agito Senju*

Before Agito could stab himself, Bagu walked over and removed the kunai from his hand. "I thank you for your concerns, but scum is not worthy of help." Agito dragged on with a long face. As expected, Bagu began rambling on and on about questions. Agito became used to this with their year together, and was able to follow every word she said. Unlike most, who would probably just ignore all the questions. Agito would usually answer them all when she was finished, but she was put to a halt when piss began flying on them

"I see,....ancestors...my existence truly is worth as much as a toilet and so it shall be it," the Senju said as he began to think this was what his ancestors in the heavens had thought of him. When he looked up, he would see that it was actually something very different. Above them, was a girl in armor who road a rather large dog. Agito immediately knew who this was, Yuki Inuzuka. The member of their current team.

He nodded as Yuki and her dog explained and introduced themselves.  "Please, no need to bow for trash like me. I'm better off just being thrown away. I am Agito Senju of the Great Senju Clan. Currently, the only pathetic member of it. I'm sorry if my mediocre skills ruin our mission. Agito introduced himself with the always same simple expression. Like Bagu, he was a little surprised himself when he noticed the dog was talking. It was strange, he hadn't heard about this in the files. _How sloppy of me,_ the boy thought as he raised his arm. 

He then came down with a hard elbow to his own gut, making him fall back to his knees. "Please,...don't mind me...just my punishment for my mistake." Agito muttered as he held hit gut with some pain. To his worry, Agito begins to feel a strange presence back at the gates. However, he knew he shouldn't allow himself to be distracted so easily before a mission and gives a swift punch to his own forehead.


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kazuma eyes each clone with an impassive face. This is one came ready for war he muses to himself, how bold of him. Kazuma honestly had no idea his reputation had gone so far. Though he must admit he's quite flattered that this fellow thinks of him so highly to take precautions such as these. It feels quite strange in fact, meeting the one he replaced. He had heard tales about Taron's insane escapades second hand, but never had the pleasure of seeing it with his own eyes.
> 
> Kazuma slowly claps his hands at Taron and sighs in a defeated tone, "My oh my...how frightening. Looks like you've got me," he tells Taron sincerely as the boy walks away.
> 
> ...



Taron smirked as his replacement for team 2 blitzed in front of him and unveiled his Sharingan. At this, Taron started giggling softly as the Hatake spoke up. "I seem to remember hearing that you had a partner, what was his name again...Seven was it?" 

His giggles turned to sniggers and then to full blown insane laughter as he pulled the neck of his guitar scythe, pulled it off of his back and then pulled out his pick.

"Heh, lets see how your eyes work against sounds fucker!!!" Taron stopped laughing for long enough to scream out as his pupils clouded.

But instead of playing a song, he played a loud, deafening chug of a chord as he quickly rearranged the grip on the guitar so that both of his hands were clutching the neck.

Then he started swinging it like beserker with an axe.

Well, clone 1 out of 4 did anyway.

All 4 of his clones had been created just to deal with this situation.

----------------------------------------------

Konoha sewer entry.

The real Taron's face grew into a small grin as he climbed out of the sewers which he had used his Earth Hiding jutsu to tunnel into from the safety of a kilometer out from the wall.

"Some people are just fucking stupid to ignore such a blatant entry."

And with that massive explosion he had planned for whichever ninja at the gate, all remaining would have the brains to go to where help was needed:

The other side of the village.

"Now for pest extermination." Pests being all the civilians who had fucked him over;

He had estimated it at about half an hour to kill about 300 people.

And then after that; how the fuck would they even know who to look for? He remained calm as he just cleared out the first house and the three children and adults who occupied it without them even knowing until they were dead.


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sunagakure with Suniko​*
"You have a mission today don't you?" Suniko's father asked
"Yes"
"I don't have to meet up with those guys for a little bit again"
"Do the kunai swarm again" Suniko said

He father ran around all the while pulling kunai out of his pouch, he tossed them into the air and they just stuck there. It was an interesting jutsu he created, it basically used wind to hold them in place and win to fire them when he was ready. He never told her when he was about to do it though, he had to react on her own. She'd already been nicked a few times since they were training. She concentrated on his movements only and she felt it. The slight movement of air that told her they were coming. She spun to face the direction he was coming from and made the required hand seal and put her hand to her mouth and took a deep breath.

"Fuuton: Daitoppa" she said before exhaling

She expelled a rush of wind that blew all of the kunai back at her father, he replicated the technique. This caused the kunai to be caught between two walls of wind. He was there to catch the kunai out the air and put them back into his pouch.

"How much was that?" he asked
"That was about 40%" she said 

He nodded

"You would have been able to blow me away if I had let that reach me"
"You've been practicing for three days" 
"I've gotten pretty good at it" she said
"Doing big ones is great but I want you to do ones so small no one realizes" her father said

She thought about it and smiled, it always came back to genjutsu with him. She liked genjutsu but she wanted to be able to protect herself and her team if they needed it also. She'd begun doing research on medical ninjutsu and poisons. She didn't think she'd be so interested in something like poisons. 

"I think you should get cleaned up and go pack up" her father said
"OK dad" she answered

She walked over to him and kissed him on the cheek and ran up stairs. She was packed and ready to go within a minute. She picked up a stash of soldier pills and kissed her mom on the cheek. 

"I'll see you guys when I get back"

*Elsewhere*

Zukou checked and rechecked his items. He loved to be prepared for anything. He'd read the mission already and it seemed pretty normal. Those science types were different. They would find something that interested them and completely forget about their other responsibilities. He thought about all the other scenarios but he decided that the gennin shouldn't be spared.

"Time to go" he said to himself

He walked through his door and locked it his sack showing over his shoulder. 

"I hope those kids are prepared for the long journey"


----------



## Vash TS (Mar 31, 2010)

*Takigakure, With Junsui and Rinko
​*Junsui awoke the next day, he thought he'd be a lot more sore than he was. He rolled off his bed and flexed his muscles there was slight soreness in his hands but that was expected. Pain mean that his muscles were being destroyed and reconstructing themselves. He passed the mirror and looked at the growth on his head. He usually kept a bald head but he decided to let it grow out a bit. Why hurry the process along? He brushed his teeth and made a protein shake.

"I'll warm up on the way there" he said to himself as he walked out the door

He ran through the darkened streets of Takigakure, the morning air felt crisp and cool on his face. He loved this time of the day, it was quiet he could hear nothing but his foot steps. He heard a noise from above him and instinctively pulled his sword free to block a sword strike. There was a loud clang as steel met steel. He'd been learning how to do the kage bunshin one handed since the first day he read the scroll. It wasn't perfect and he still failed at it a lot but there was no time like the present. He pushed with all his might and threw a kick at the enemy. This served to put the enemy off balance a bit. He quickly made the one handed version of the kage bunshin and a clone popped up with a puff of smoke. The clone attacked the assailant and he was close behind. They pushed the man into a beam of moonlight and Junsui saw a smiling face.

"What the hell" he said

The clone dispersed in a puff of smoke

"I should have known it was you" he said putting holding the sword up

He rested the back on the sword on his shoulder, he kept it in a position where he could use it to defend himself. Even thought it was only his grandfather practice made perfect

"Your growth has been amazing" Zurusui said with a smile
"Ekosho is a good sensei" Junsui said 
"It seems you are a good student too" Zurusui said
"What are you doing back here?" Junsui said 

He hated being praised, he always attempted to change the subject when it came up. He believed that hard work benefited himself more than anyone so other people shouldn't praise him.

"I came to see my grandson" he said patting Junsui on the shoulder
"Is that Ekisho's practice sword?" Zurusui asked
"Yes" Junsui answered
"I heard from Hitogoroshi you are going on a mission tomorrow"
"We leave at dawn tomorrow" Junsui said
"Well lets do it now"
"We can't have you going on a mission with a practice sword" Zurusui said
"Do what?" Junsui asked wearily
"The Tsurugi no Kage is special" Zurusui said
"The sword isn't passed down by handing it to the next heir"
"There is a ritual" 
"Do you want to do it now?"

Junsui didn't think about his answer, it just came out of his mouth

"Yes"
"Good answer, because if you said anything other than that I wouldn't have been able to perform the ritual"
"Lets go" Zurusui said turning

Junsui put away the training sword and followed his grandfather through the early pre dawn darkness.

*Elsewhere
*
Rinko tossed and turned on her bed, she stood in a huge grassy meadow with wildflowers blooming. A man with blond hair like her own was standing in front of her.

"Hey Rin Rin" he said with a warm smile
"How is everything?"
"Great, I just did a mission with my team."
"Junsui-kun and Kurai-kun"
"Jun-kun is very nice during our first mission he helped me out a lot"
"Kurai-kun seemed troubled and stressed out"
"I wish I could help him" she said
"You're such a nice girl" her father said
"I have to go, I'll see you later" he said as he faded away
"No dad don't leave me!"

Rinko sat bolt upright in her bed tears rolling down her face, she realized it was a dream right at the start. He father was dead a long time now, dreaming about him made her both happy and sad.

"It was nice to see you" she whispered to herself before lying back down and drifting off to sleep


----------



## Senbonzakura (Mar 31, 2010)

When Suimaru reached Togatta's house, he knocked on the door and was greeted by a women he presumed to be Togatta's mom.

"Hello there. May I help you?" She said with a smile. It made Suimaru think of how it would have been to have a mom. Ameryllis was the closet thing to a mom he had.

"Hello. I'm here to see Togatta." Suimaru politly said.

"You must be his team mate Suimaru. Come in. Hes in the back training."

"Thank you." When Suimaru went out back, he reached a forest made of bones. It was pretty amazing.

"Cool" he said. "Togatta are you here? Where are you?!" he shouted.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 31, 2010)

*Kayo Akimichi; Konoha Streets*

You know she had just hoped to go to the gate, meet up with her teammates, and go on the mission they were assigned. It was a basic routine she had gotten use to, so you can imagine how upset she was when an explosion went off at the village gate of all places. The frantic screams of the cilivans soon filled the air, followed by the sudden and quick response of the ninja guarding the village. You could easily tell where the explosion came from, because of the huge smoke cloud that filled the air.

"...Who the hell wants to attack a village?" Kayo sighed assuming the obvious. The only other kind of disaster that would hit the village is when Sousuke tried to put the "Moves" as he called it on Minori. The civilans of the village scurried about, as Kayo herself began directing people and telling them to calm down. In the middle of the chaos Kayo went from home to home, a common tactic when an unknown threat attacked the village, to see anyone was being held hostage.

"YO! Is anybody in here? I'm a shinobi of the village!" She felt stupid saying the obvious as she yelled into an empty house, but it was to make sure not to rile up those who couldn't defend themselves. The house was empty nothing to odd about that, that is until Kayo placed her hand on the wall nearby. She felt a wet substance and  immediately brought her hand to her nose. There was no mistaking the smell _"Blood"_ Inside she could here movement, so she dashed inside to see a figure with it's back turned to her holding a weapon.

"Yo, who are you and what happend to the people in this house?"


----------



## South of Hell (Mar 31, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo Akimichi; Konoha Streets*
> 
> "YO! Is anybody in here? I'm a shinobi of the village!" She felt stupid saying the obvious as she yelled into an empty house, but it was to make sure not to rile up those who couldn't defend themselves. The house was empty nothing to odd about that, that is until Kayo placed her hand on the wall nearby. She felt a wet substance and  immediately brought her hand to her nose. There was no mistaking the smell _"Blood"_ Inside she could here movement, so she dashed inside to see a figure with it's back turned to her holding a weapon.
> 
> "Yo, who are you and what happend to the people in this house?"



Taron grinned as he heard the girl calling out, '_Im a shinobi of the village_'. Really, he would have expected all the shinobi to have gone to the destruction epicenter where the culprit was known to be fleeing the village.

But really, what could he expect from his former team mate; Kayo Akimichi.

In the time it took for Kayo to call out the first time to actually entering the house; Taron had already rigged up a couple of basic kunai traps and a single explosive trap, which he then concealed them under genjutsu.

"Yo, who are you and what happend to the people in this house?" Kayo called out to his turned back and was presumably looking at the kunai in his hand.

The kunai which had slightly dealt blood on the girls cheek and was now imbedded in the wall behind her.

"You know Kayo," Taron sniggered. "I don't know how you made it to Chuunin with such dreadful stealth skills, you made it further up the ranks than I expected."

"Who are you!?" He heard the Akimichi call out more firmly.

"Hmm, last you saw of me, I was fighting for my life against a pirates while you and the rest of the party up and left me to die." Taron pulled his guitar off of his back. "Remember me now Kayo?" He said as he turned around to face her, eyes twitching and mouth cracking an insanegrin. 

"LETS SEE IF YOU REMEMBER ME IN HELL!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Mar 31, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron grinned as he heard the girl calling out, '_Im a shinobi of the village_'. Really, he would have expected all the shinobi to have gone to the destruction epicenter where the culprit was known to be fleeing the village.
> 
> But really, what could he expect from his former team mate; Kayo Akimichi.
> 
> ...



Kayo Akimichi. The heir of the Akimichi clan and a shinobi of the hidden leaf. Her brash attitude, smart mouth, and the fact she isn't obese makes her to odd ball of the Akimichi. Though her faults out weight her redeeming quality, Kayo had an aura that could put anyone at ease.

"LETS SEE IF YOU REMEMBER ME IN HELL!!!"

The Akimichi took up a taijutsu stance to combat her obviously insane oppoent...until she got a good look at his face.

"...Taron? Is that you?" She asked surprised as she stared at the insane grin on his face. Oddly she still considered him a threat, but her regular smart ass attitude came to the surface. "You look worse than the time Neiko-sama dressed up like a woman on a reconnaissance mission!" She insulted as she took in more of his appearance.

"So it seems you've finally jumped off the looney train to attack not a regular village, but a hidden village. Eh, I don't know whether I should pity you or...meh." She couldn't finish the sentence. There was really no use talking to a man who would kill children. So she did what she would normally do she insulted.

"You know as a chunin I hear things more now. I...heard about what happen to your parents and why you hate the Hokage." She began to talk. "We can probable never be friends, but atleast let me say this....." Kayo stared fiercely and passionately into Taron's hair covered eyes.

"I hope the abominations that gave birth to you die a...slow...*death*" She said folding her arms and giving a


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron smirked as his replacement for team 2 blitzed in front of him and unveiled his Sharingan. At this, Taron started giggling softly as the Hatake spoke up. "I seem to remember hearing that you had a partner, what was his name again...Seven was it?"
> 
> His giggles turned to sniggers and then to full blown insane laughter as he pulled the neck of his guitar scythe, pulled it off of his back and then pulled out his pick.
> 
> ...



Taron, or what Kazuma believes is Taron (he smells, looks, and moves like Taron afterall), charges at him like an insane man, swinging his guitar in an axe like frenzy. Kazuma easily evades his strikes. Just as he thought, he's terrible at close quarters combat, as most Genjtsu specialists tend to be. 

In fact, as Kazuma ducks under a wide baseball like swing from Taron, he thinks that he doesn't even need his Sharingan to easily counter this guy...and then it hits him.

This is way too easy! he realizes. 

Kazuma whirls around Taron in a burst of speed and in one fluid motion draws a Kunai. He stabs the insane genin in the back of his neck. Taron's body spasms for a second and then he laughs. 

"Gotcha!" he exclaims before exploding in a puff of smoke. 

Kazuma shakes his head in annoyance for falling into this ruse. "What a troublesome guy..." he mutters. He quickly realizes that Taron must already be somewhere deep in the village, and he speeds past the gate entrance. As he moves he covers his Sharingan back up with his eyepatch. It eats up so much of his chakra that he can't afford to be running low at a time like this. A number of Shinobi are already at the gate, having been attracted by the great explosion. 

"TARON HITORI IS IN THE VILLAGE!" he announces in a calm and measured voice. He remembers Taron's psych profile and tries to narrow down where he would likely attack. "FAN OUT AND ESPECIALLY PAY ATTENTION TO THE ACADEMY AND PUBLIC PLACES!!"

Kazuma quickly leaps up to the rooftops. His plan is simple at this point. Just pay attention and look for any big explosions, this guy seems to love things that go boom, and also follow his nose (a benefit of being half Inuzuka). He's got Taron's scent and if he gets anywhere in range, Kazuma will draw a bead on him. Afterall fresh blood isn't that hard to catch, and he suspects quite a bit of it will be spilt today. Hopefully Taron's more then anyone.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 1, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "You know as a chunin I hear things more now. I...heard about what happen to your parents and why you hate the Hokage." She began to talk. "We can probable never be friends, but atleast let me say this....." Kayo stared fiercely and passionately into Taron's hair covered eyes.
> 
> "I hope the abominations that gave birth to you die a...slow...*death*" She said folding her arms and giving a



Taron actually sniggered at the joke the Akimichi girl and his face attained a less insane look as behind his back he fiddled around with the traps he had placed all around as the girl continued to bad mouth him. Really; he didn't care about verbal abuse since it didn't do any physical harm.

All around the village, remote timed explosive tags were going off at random intervals, destroying multiples of houses and untold harmless civilians.

It was the following line that stopped Taron's happy mood and stare on at the girl. "You know as a chunin I hear things more now. I...heard about what happen to your parents and why you hate the Hokage." She began to talk. "We can probable never be friends, but atleast let me say this....."

There was a slight pause as Taron subconsciously held his breath.

"I hope the abominations that gave birth to you die a...slow...death" Made Taron stop dead cold as Kayo crossed her arms in deffiance and hmphed.

Taron was shocked. Slowly, his eyes opened manically as he started extremely visably shaking all over. As Taron's lips formed a snarl, the corupted killing intent leaked all around the bloodied house thickening the air making it hard to breathe.

"YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" He cried out an inhuman scream as he let go of the wires, causing a horde of kunai and shuriken flew down in Kayo's vicinity as Taron swung his guitar scythe in absolute rage.

Kayo however easily dodged the swing by stepping back and let the guitar swing by without much effort on her part. This in turn, enraged the boy even further.

"Your almost as bad as the Failchiha's," As she easily dodged yet another of Taron's swings for the fun of it.

Then just as Taron appeared to be slowing down, she reached in and snatched the scythe off the boy and pushed him down to the ground.

"Quite pathetic really," Kayo said absent mindedly as she turned away and admired the guitar. "What's with the scythe anyway; thought you were into Genjutsu..."

"I am," Taron said with a slight giggle in his voice. "I just decided not to use i at this point in time." Taron got back to his feat, his eyes twitching rapidly, as he started gathering chakra in his hand. "You see, I prefer explosions now days." 

"Good luck surviving this!!!" The adolescant clone screamed as he ripped off his shirt and placed his chakra dense hand on his explosive tagged chest.


*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM*



StrawHat4Life said:


> "TARON HITORI IS IN THE VILLAGE!" he announces in a calm and measured voice. He remembers Taron's psych profile and tries to narrow down where he would likely attack. "FAN OUT AND ESPECIALLY PAY ATTENTION TO THE ACADEMY AND PUBLIC PLACES!!"
> 
> Kazuma quickly leaps up to the rooftops. His plan is simple at this point. Just pay attention and look for any big explosions, this guy seems to love things that go boom, and also follow his nose (a benefit of being half Inuzuka). He's got Taron's scent and if he gets anywhere in range, Kazuma will draw a bead on him. Afterall fresh blood isn't that hard to catch, and he suspects quite a bit of it will be spilt today. Hopefully Taron's more then anyone.



Hmm, well that was two clones down.

Clone three mused as he watched on in amusement as the crowd of people were ushered to hide up in the cliffside. Ignoring the anger that Two had foolishly let built up in it's system, he noticed that it was mainly women, children,disabled, and elderly being ushered down into that cave.

Absolute twats.

"Please procede in a calm and orderly fasion and head towards direction my fellow shinobi are instructing you to--" The Chuunin's voice faded away as he mindlessly followed the crowd down to the bunker disguised as an old man with a crippled leg under the slightest of all genjutsu's that had fooled the Chuunin who REALLY should have been on the look out.

"All right Mr Thatcher?" One of the Chuunin's called out." He knew he was Thatcher from the old man he had killed and stolen personal belongings from.

"Actually, no I'm not." Taron dropped the genjutsu as he stopped next to one of the major support pillars. "I seem to be wearing a shirt made of explosive notes. It kind of sucks in a way."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane sits in front of a small video monitor in her room, replaying the image of a Hyuuga performing the infamous Kaiten jutsu, over and over again. Scattered across her desk are books on everything she could find that has anything to do with the Hyuuga. They've always been a highly secretive clan, but over the years many of their secrets have been deduced and uncovered by enemy villages...including the Mist. 

She picks up a small battered leather notebook, the pages inside are crinkled and have turned a tinge of yellow with age. She found it deep in the archives, almost forgotten in a corner in fact. She couldn't even believe her luck. The first page reads in crisp handwriting...

*Journal of Ao -
The purpose of this journal is to collect all my thoughts and experiences concerning this Byakugan eye that I have gained. I hope to unlock all of its secrets and record them here for future reference, should we be lucky enough to gain another Byakugan in our village. *

Isane closes the book and gently places it back on the desk. She knows she'll never be a master of Gentle Fist, and not because she doesn't have a Hyuuga around to conveniently teach her. It's just not in her style to transform into some badass Taijutsu user. Her talents lie in other areas afterall, but it wouldn't feel right to her either, to not at least emulate some of their techniques. It'll just be another tool in her arsenal to call upon when it's time to kill Arlong.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 1, 2010)

*Takigakure, With Kurai*

Akio looked at his brother in shock. Kurai had managed to defend himself from the dragon fire with his wings. As the flame cleared Akio could see the lightning shining in Kurai's mouth. "He is going to kill me" Akio thought to himself. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said firing the bolt of lightning at his brother. "Raiton: Spark Orb" Hotaru's voice came from beside Hiro. A large ball of lightning chakra intercepted the Gian and the techniques canceled each other.

Kurai looked at his sister dangerously, "what is the meaning of this?" Kurai asked flatly. "The training match was over" Hotaru said hotly looking at Kurai angrily. "The instructions were for me to practice Gian in a battle situation, the battle is not over until the target is dead, any shinobi knows that you can't turn your back on a downed opponent" Kurai said in a monotone voice. *"Stop the bickering you two"* Hiro said nonchalantly from the side.

*"You need to get better at both techniques"* Hiro said in a disappointed voice. *"Your hand seals are fast for your age but I suggest you working on increasing your seal speed, it will speed up your ninjutsu and if you are good enough mask it. As for your kekkai genkai, it is useless to you and this clan unless you learn how to master it, you are dismissed"* Hiro said getting up and leaving the room. Hotaru helped her brother to his feet and stuck some cloth into his wound to stop the bleeding, both of them were glaring at Kurai.

_A few minutes later........_

"If I just keep going over my seals without actually doing the jutsu I can increase my hand speed" Kurai thought to himself going over the seals to all of the techniques he knew. He kept at it for a few hours before he felt the strain on his forearms and fingers. Deciding it was too early to quit training Kurai decided to focus on his kekkai genkai. He needed to learn how to use these wings effectively or they would just be more baggage. "Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said clapping his hands together. *"Yo"* Smaug and Rairyu said cheerfully.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2010)

*Konoha...*
As Kazuma scans the rooftops suddenly a loud explosion erupts from a block away. He spins around and sees a fireball rise into the air, followed by loud sirens and panicked screaming. 

Kazuma speeds towards the explosion, leaping from rooftop to rooftop. He arrives on the scene and almost immediately the smells of soot, acrid smoke, and blood, hit him. It's the blood that affects him the most, but he's used to it by now. He's thankful he wears a mask at times like these, as he somersaults down to the street. All around him, blood soaked citizens stagger about, or just sit around, in a complete shell shocked daze. 

"SOMEONE HELP MY DADDY!!" a little girl screams as she crouches over a man who lays faceup in a pool of blood. Kazuma rushes towards her, she must be no older then eight he realizes. As he looks down at the girls father he frowns at the giant opening in the man's stomach. The man looks up at Kazuma and tries to speak but gurgles up blood. He won't make it Kazuma realizes. 

"Please fix him up!" the girl cries. 

"Don't worry I will..." Kazuma responds with a smile beneath his mask, and pats her head. 

Kazuma notices a squad of Shinobi responders appear just down the block. He waves towards them. "Get her out of here!" he tells them, motioning towards the girl. She cries as the Shinobi grab her and calls out desperately for her father. Once she's gone he turns back around and kneels next to the man. He might have no more then a minute left. The horror in the man's eyes as he slowly dies, tells Kazuma everything he needs to know. 

Slowly he clamps his gloved hand over the man's mouth and nose. The man spasms violently as he begins to choke on his own blood, but Kazuma doesn't release his hand. In the five seconds it takes for the man to finally stop moving, Kazuma can't help but remember that this is also how he ended his father's life. He quickly rises back to a standing position and moves off to help the next person.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 1, 2010)

Chains compound-Suna

Alice let ryu in. "come on in ryu. We got a mission today?" Alice asked. She was working on more kuni for the sand village and had a table full of two piles of kuni, one pile dull the other sharpened. "while we are waiting for sensai, wanna help me get some of this out of the way?" she asked pointing to the pile. She sat down at the table and started to sharpen a kuni. With each strike the the edge of the kuni got sharper.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 1, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain Compound

Ryu nodded.  "Sure, why not."  He cracked his knuckles and began picking up the kunai.  He looped leading wire through the loops in the kunai to carry more.  He lifted about three hundred kunai with the wire.

"Where do you want this stuff?"  He asked.  He felt heavier, then remembered he still had his weights on.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 1, 2010)

"How many you got?" Alice asked. "about 300" ryu replyed. "good. I need those To get surraded (like trinch knifes) blades." Alice said. She continued to sharpen the blade she was working on. These kuni would be used by the ninjas of the sand village on missions.  Alice's family has been doing this for the last 1000 years, publicly. They originaly did this for privet buyers who wanted specail weapons. They still do but they make the standard weapons for most of the ninja villages.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 1, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain Compound

Ryu nodded.  He cracked his knuckles and began serrating them.  It was precise work, and he admired Alice for constantly doing it.  He knicked himself a few times, but he was getting the hang of it.  It got a little annoying when his hands cramped up, or he cut his hands open, but for the most part it was fun.  He figured if he ever retired from being a shinobi he would become a black smith.

"Hey Alice."

"Hmm?" she replied.

"Your family constantly does this?  Like for a living?"


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 1, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
> Chain Compound
> 
> Ryu nodded.  He cracked his knuckles and began serrating them.  It was precise work, and he admired Alice for constantly doing it.  He knicked himself a few times, but he was getting the hang of it.  It got a little annoying when his hands cramped up, or he cut his hands open, but for the most part it was fun.  He figured if he ever retired from being a shinobi he would become a black smith.
> ...




"yeah" she replyed "for thousands of years." she said dropping the kuni into the sharpened pile. "we made trillions makeing weapons for ninjas. Some of the greatest blades made were made by myfamilys hands. Including the swords for the swordmen of the mist. My family is extreamly powerful. We were warmongers until 1000 years ago. Where ever we could make money with a conflect, we were their to sell weapons" aslice said picked up another kuni and sharpening it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 1, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Chain Compund

Ryu nodded, immersed into her story.  He looked down at his work.  Alice's family history may have been bloody, but it was damned impressive.  They made the Seven Swordsmen of the Mist's blades, in addition to the Kage blades she showed him.  It was really cool.  He sighed and looked up at Alice.  

"This load's done."  He put down the three hundred kunai and used the wire to grab some more.  He began serrating, his body tense.  Soon they would leave and meet Suniko and Zukou at the gates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2010)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow enters the great drinking hall of Ulik, the Tsuchikage. He had requested to see her immediately once he heard that she had returned from her year long training with Hatori. The troll like man sits on a giant granite chair, placed on a dais at the end of the hall. A grand table is set before him, filled with all types of meats, and cheeses, and in his immense right hand, he holds a giant half eaten Turkey drumstick. Sparrow smirks inwardly at the sight, glad to see that he's still the same old Ulik. 

Ulik notices Sparrow and his amber eyes narrow at her uncertainly. "By the gods!" he exclaims, and tosses away the drumstick in his hand. He suddenly rises to his full height, all told just a hair under seven feet. "LITTLE SPARROW IS THAT YOU?!"

Sparrow stops several feet in front of the dais and bows respectfully towards him. "Yup it's me," she answers simply. 

Ulik suddenly belts out a booming laugh that reverberates across the entire hall. *"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" * 

"My little Sparrow has grown into a bird of prey!" he adds with another laugh.

Sparrow's face reddens slightly in embarrassment and she looks down at the floor. Why does everyone keep making a big deal of how much I've grown? she wonders. I've only been gone a year afterall.

Ulik strides towards Sparrow and pats her on the shoulders, almost causing her to slump to the ground involuntarily. Apparently Ulik still doesn't know his own strength, or at least no one has the nerve to tell him. "It is welcome news to see you back in this village. So how faired the training with Hatori?" he asks her.  

"It went well," Sparrow responds, "I've learned so much this past year." 

Ulik nods with satisfaction. "Good, very good!" Then he winks at Sparrow and gazes at her with a look of steely eyed intensity. "Now are you ready to face me in a combat to the death for the title of Tsuchikage?" 

Sparrow remains silent and stares back at Ulik uncertainly as he starts to crack his knuckles. 

 "Um..." 

"APRIL FOOLS!! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" Ulik bellows. 

Sparrow sweatdrops with relief. He hasn't lost his sense of humor either. Ulik's face becomes serious however and he ceases laughing. "I am hereby promoting you to Chuunin," he tells her. 

Sparrow's eyes widen in surprise. She didn't expect this at all. "Really?" Sparrow asks in surprise, not really sure that she deserves it. 

"Of course! You deserve it after measuring up to Hatori's standards. Also I am partnering you up with an old acquaintance of yours!" 

"Who?" 

"Your old teammate, Akihiko Sanada," Ulik responds with a grin.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 2, 2010)

*Aburame Bagunotoko, Konoha*

"Why... why are there loud booms in the village?" Bagu asked to her teammates, her voice unsteady. She wasn't really fond of explosions, and the explosions that were making the ground shake about a mile from the village were certainly of the worst kind. She shook it off, though. Konoha had a more than impressive force of ninjas who'd take care of the commotion. The important thing for them to do was complete their mission.

"Waterfall village, uhn?" she started, mainly at Grizzly, who she currently considered the most interesting member of their party. "You think they got waterfalls there? Oh, wait, we're going to the deadlands there. Does that mean that the waterfalls are dead? Why doesn't the waterfall village themselves take care of a job like this? They got a village there, don't they? With other ninjas, I thought. But we have to travel far... But maybe we're just better. Do you think we're better, Agito-kun, Yuki-san, Grizzly-san? I really hope they don't expect too much. We're hunting a monster uhn? Would that monster be cute? But if it was cute, I don't think they'd had to have ninjas handle it... Maybe it's cute and very dangerous... Yes, that must be true. It's cute, and thus people think it's not dangerous, but in reality, it is!" Bagu squealed in joy because she had solved another mystery, then started off trough the forest. "No time for wasting!" She happily said. She was quite excited for this trip and couldn't wait to learn more about both Grizzly and the cute/dangerous monster of the falls.

*Eight, Konoha*

That fucking bastard was actually going to get himself killed! Eight chuckled, a sound that was quite rare, in disbelief. He had no intentions at all to go after Taron and rampage the village. There were too many strong ninjas in there. Far too many. Eight reflected on the current events. So he'd lost his partner. He was quite sure Taron would not make it out alive. Eight's essence shrugged, and he wheeled around and started off, away from the gates of that all too-dangerous hidden village. He had something else in mind.

Reaching into himself, Eight could detect the chakra of anything around. Every little bird, every tree, every insect. And every bounty hunter. Eight's eyes widened when he found that familiar chakra, the chakra that had been following him and Taron for a while now, still on his trail. He smiled. The bounty hunter did not know that he was here, yet he knew that she (or they? Eight was kinda confused) didn't know that Eight was here. Preparing the battlefield... Eight had his means for that. He started stringing hand seals, calling out jutsu.

"Suiton: Baku Suishouha"

A large body of water burst forth from Eight, crashing waves tearing trees and coming to a halt. Eight stood impassively on the water, still stringing handseals.

"Suiton: Kirigakure no jutsu"

Mist started rising from the lake, deep mist, obscuring any vision further than one meter straight.

"Suiton: Suika no Jutsu"

Eight's form dissolved into the water, became one with the water. A small bubble rising to the edge of the water showed his amusement. The bounty hunter would find something to think about here. Watery hands kept forming handseals.

"Utsusemi no Jutsu"

The words of the jutsu seemed to come from the skies, as did the following laugh. 

"Finishing touch; Mizu Bunshin no jutsu!"

A perfect clone of Eight stood atop the middle of the watery mass. Eight let himself sink to the bottom of the lake. Waiting, biding his time. The bounty hunter would come...

*Migeru Kaguya, Konoha*

Migeru's muscles tensed as something touched down on his shoulder. He threw himself quickly to the side, expecting to see an Uchiha who wanted to berate him for kicking one of their prized children trough the hallway. He had slightly miscalculated though, and when it turned out a hawk had landed on his shoulder, that meant he was thrown to the ground.

"What the..." Migeru gasped under his skull mask as he plucked the bird from his shoulder and held it on eye level. The bird held a note. Migeru pulled the note from the bird and then threw the hawk up into the air again. He quickly read the note.

"Forest of Death..." For some undiscernible, Migeru didn't like the name of the place for a new team reunion. It wasn't his choice to make, though. Getting fast to his feet, he sprinted off to the forest of Death. 

The metal fence blocked his way. Before it stood a woman with long hair that covered one eye. Migeru tentatively closed in. "Are you my new sensei?"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Sunagakure*​
Suniko reached to the meeting point with her sack secured to her back. She didn't know how long they were going to be travelling but she brought enough things to be away from the village for at least a month. The size of the bag didn't reflect that though. 

"Hmm, no one else is here" she thought to herself

She leaned on the wall and felt the breeze and the sun on her skin. It was a pretty normal day in terms of the weather. Hot sun and hotter breeze, people that weren't strong couldn't survive in the desert. She concentrated try to see if she could hear her team mates approaching. She knew their rhythms very well after hearing it so much the day before. Zukou walked into her range and she heard him immediately. He seemed to be running by the sound of his rhythm it was sped up. He rounded a corner and she smiled as he slowed down, he reached up to her and touch her hand

"Hello Suniko-chan" he said with a smile
"Where are the others?"
"I don't know I got here about a minute ago"
"I can tell they aren't anywhere in a 300 m radius from here" she said
"I was trying to track them and found you instead" 

Zukou nodded and made some hand seals, the only reason Suniko knew is because she knew very well the sound the different seals made. 

"A suna bunshin?" she asked 
"How did you know that?" he asked in surprise
"You made those seals a lot yesterday, I just remembered"

The bunshin was now fully materialized and standing next to him

"What's that for?" Suniko asked
"I'm going to have it find Ryu and Alice"
"They're late" he said with a tinge of annoyance


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kirigakure, with Togatta*

Togatta awoke the next day to his mother's voice. He opened his eyes to see her stooping over him. She was one of the most beautiful he'd ever seen. Ofcourse his opinion may have been a little biased. She had soft features and her white hair framing her face made her look even more elegant. She offered him a plate and a cup, he sat up and rubbed his eyes trying to remember what happened the night before

"What happened?" he asked groggily
"You stayed out here all night doing something" she said with a smile
"That's right" Togatta said as it came back to him

He looked down at his hands and his hands were an angry read colour. They seemed to be all burnt and sore from his training, he looked up at all the targets and noticed there were holes in the bone. He smiled a triumphant smile and nodded.

"I got it" he said
"Got what?" his mother asked him looking around for what he was looking at
"My technique" he said with a smile

He took the plate of food and began to eat like a man who hadn't eaten in years. He didn't eat at all the day before and he didn't realize how hungry he was until he smelled the foor. He skarfed down the eggs first then the sausages. He loved that sort of thing for breakfast, he was tired of fish. Being from the land of water he always got fish. 

"I always tell you to take your time when you eat" she said sternly
"You'll choke"

Just as she said that he started to choke and she offered him the cup, he grabbed it from her hand and threw the liquid into his mouth. He promptly spit it back out and began to fan his mouth

"Hott"
"Yes it's tea" his mother said rolling her eyes

He finished the rest of his meal slowly and drank the tea. There were no more incidents, he at least learned from his mistakes. His bright green eyes lit up as he remembered something

"I have a mission today!" he said with a smile
"I don't know what it is yet but it's going to be hella fun"
"You should go get ready then" his mother suggested

He got to his feet and ran into the house to get ready to leave again, he had a bath quickly. His fingers were sore so it took him a little longer than usual to get ready. He unpacked his rucksack and put new things in and grabbed his jacket stuffing his hands into the arm holes. He fixed his bone earrings in his ears as he walked past the mirror in his room. He walked out the door to his room and into his living room and was surprised to see Shigure standing there.

She had all her weapons about her as normal and she gave him a soft smile. She looked slightly different today, she had on more clothes than she usually had on. Togatta didn't notice that, he always looked at her in the eyes

"What are you doing here?" he asked 
"I live not to far from here I decided we could walk to the rendezvous together" she said slowly as if thinking about each word before she said it

Unknown to Togatta she had been watching him train the night before, she was worried about him and came to talk to him after he walked away, but when she saw him training she didn't interrupt him.

"Here let me give you something" she said

She reached into her pouch and pulled out a tiny vial

"Put that on your hands, it will make them get better quickly"
"Thanks Shigure-sensei" he said and took it from her
"Now if you don't have any more surprises for me can we go?"
"Don't take that tone of voice with her" Togatta's mother said 

She walked out of the corridor

"Listen old lady" Togatta said pointing at his mother
"Mind your own business" 
"This is how me and slow poke sensei talk to each other"
*
THWAK*

"Don't speak to your mother like that" Shigure said much faster than Togatta had ever heard her speak
"What the hell is up with you two" Togatta said rubbing his head
"I'm leaving" he said turning around
"I know the two of you would love nothing more that to keep shouting at me and hitting me all day" 

He walked out the door and was joined by Shigure after she said her goodbyes to his mother

"So what's the mission?" Togatta asked
"I'll tell you when we all get there" Shigure said walking ahead of him


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane wakes up right at the crack of dawn, as her body is trained to do. She sits up slowly and looks around her room. Thankfully she detects no disturbances of the traps hidden all about. Then she activates her Byakugan and scans the house and the grounds around it. Her mother is already up, drinking some tea in the living room. Everything seems normal and she sighs with relief. 

Isane throws off the bed cover from around her waist and rolls over onto the hardwood floor. In one fluid motion she lands in the standard pushup position and begins pumping her arms. After that she'll start practicing on a straw dummy hanging in the corner of her room. Every part of the dummy's body is traced with all the chakra points that exist in a Human being. 

She'll spend about 15 minutes pounding on the dummy (the entire time imagining that its Misuto), then take a shower, maybe have some toast and coffee, tell her mother goodbye and that she loves her (though she doesn't mean it), and finally leave.  
_
An hour later..._
Isane waits at the gates for her squadmates to arrive. This next mission sounds like an interesting one. Though Isane must admit she wishes it was at least a B rank or A rank mission.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2010)

As Suimaru made his way over to the place he and his team mates were supposed to meet he thought about how he waited 3 hours for his team mate Togatta to show up and nothing so he went home only to find out Ameryllis had him train by fighting her using suiton only.

_Flashback

Suimaru was sweating as he and Ameryllis were in a special room used for training him now flooded and both walking on the water.

"Come on Suimaru. You haven't layed a hand on me." Ameryllis taunted. "You did good summoning this much water but you need to control it."

Suimaru glared and his red chakra flared and his eyes turned yellow. The water began to turn violent and Ameryllis was shocked as the water swallowed her but she broke out.

The water swished and turned.....

End of flashback_

Suimaru was still a little sore and tired but he could feel his energy being replenished by the bijuu. He smirked as he remembered Ameryllis's face when the water swallowed her up. She was impressed and told him the combination of bijuu chakra and water was strong and to use red chakra when doing suiton. She said it would make them easier and stronger to use plus harder for others to use suiton using the water infused with demonic chakra.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Takigakure, with Junsui and Rinko
*
Junsui followed his grandfather though the predawn darkness. He didn't know where his grandfather was headed but he was to excited to even think about it. He focused on the sword that was right in front of him.

"So what does the ritual entail?" Junsui asked
"You'll see when you do it" Zurusui answered

The were well out of the village now and running through an open grassy field. There was dew on the leaves and Junsui's feet were slightly wet. His grandfather suddenly stopped in front of him and he almost crashed into him. The moon was just disappearing but it still gave off enough light to cast shadows. 

"OK" Zurusui said
"Stand there and don't move" 

Jusnui did as he was instructed, Zurusui pulled out his sword and moved behind Junsui and began whispering something. His sword began to glow as he stabbed it into the ground. The sword went into the ground up to it's hilt 

"Pull it out and it's yours" Zurusui said

He walked away and stood up with his arms folded eyes watching Junsui like a hawk. 

"All I need to do is pull it out" Junsui thought to himself

He moved to grab the hilt of the sword and realized he couldn't move, he tried to move his armed and feet but nothing worked. He seemed to be frozen to the spot. He looked down and realized the sword was stuck in the ground through his shadow. He thought that had to be the reason he couldn't me.

"So it's not as easy as just turning and pulling it out is it?" Zurusui asked

Junsui tried with all his might to move but nothing worked. He his body trembled as he tried to turn his body to grab the sword. He began to get angry and growl as he tried to move.

"That old bastard isn't even helping me" Junsui thought

Junsui tried to speak but nothing came out his mouth, it seemed even his mouth was frozen shut.

"This is crazy he thought" 
"How the hell am I supposed to get this fuckin sword if I can't move"

He stopped trying to move and closed his eyes and thought about what he should do. The sky began to change colour as Junsui stood thinking about what to do, he'd been standing there for at least an hour. He tried to shout in frustration but only a muffled sound came out. His eyes shot open and he realized that the sound almost came out unlike before where there wasn't even a mumble

"What is different between now and then" Junsui thought

He had figured it out, the time before he was trying to move his entire body to get the sword. That last time he was completely relaxed 

"I think I got it" Junsui said

He tried with all his might to move his hand, it trembled but it moved slowly. He used all the energy he had left concentrating on moving only his hand. He held his breath. He figured the breathing movement of the body was a little extra space he could use. After about five minuted he brought his hand up to form the seal for kage bunshin. As the clone appeared he relaxed and his hand shot back to his side.

The bunshin walked around behind him and grabbed the hilt of the sword and pulled it free. Junsui collapsed on the ground and began to breath deeply. He pushed himself to his feet and looked at his clone holding the sword. He noticed that there were two different swords. One was still stuck in the ground and there was one in the clones hand. He shot a confused look at his grandfather

"Take the sword and run your chakra into it" Zurusui said

Junsui walked over to his clone and took the sword from him and ran his chakra into it the sword turned into a mass of black and shadows in his hand. He could still feel it's weight but it was hard to see through the mass of black. It eventually faded away and Junsui was looking at a completely different sword to what his grandfather had. Zurusui walked over and pulled his sword free from the earth. He walked over to Junsui and the sword in his hand. Junsui looked at his own sword, the blade was thick and long, about 6 feet long, it measured about 2 feet across by his estimation. The shape of the sword was also different to his grandfather's sword the blade wasn't curved it was a strait sword with a blade on one side of it. The steel was black compared to his grandfather's normal gray steel. The hilt was a little longer and had a short length of black chain on the end of it. It was just long enough for him to hold it with two of his hands.

"That's a nice sword" Zurusui said
"Why is it different to your own?" Junsui asked
"Because we're different people" 
"We need different things from the same weapon for it to be perfect for us"

He held out his hand and Junsui handed him the sword

"This is much heavier than mine" Zurusui said

Junsui had noticed it was heavier than his practice sword when he first held it

"The blade wouldn't have become anything you couldn't use" Zurusui said
"So that's it?" Junsui asked
"You pass it down and you get to keep your own?" 
"Yes, but if you weren't worthy the sword wouldn't have changed"
"If you weren't ready you would have just pulled out my own sword"

Junsui nodded and looked at his sword and smiled he took it back from his grandfather and swung it a few times. It felt perfect the weight and balance along with how the hilt felt in his hands.

"Here catch" Zurusui said

He threw a scroll for him much like the one he'd used to teach him kage bunshin. Junsui caught it

"Those are the things all Tsurugi no kage are capable of"
"Don't read that until you get accustomed to handling the sword" Zurusi said

Junsui nodded

"Well now you have your very own sword for your next mission"
"Now to begin training with it" Junsui said

The sun was just rising and it's golden light made everything it touched glow. It made the black steel sparkle in it's radiance. He took a step forward and collapsed onto the grass. Zurusui smiled as he walked over to him his body lying on the ground.

"I forgot to tell you the sword takes all of your remaining chakra to mold itself"
"I'm surprised you didn't pass out sooner" Zurusui said still smiling

He made a seal and there was a puff of smoke and a kage bunshin appeared next to Junsui. It picked him up and slung him over it's shoulder and picked up his sword and ran off toward the village. The real Zurusui picked up Junsui's practice sword and ran his thumb along the blade making a small cut. He smeared the bloody thumb on his palm

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" he said slamming his hand to the ground
"I thought you were taking forever to summon me" Ekisho said
"Oh it's not Junsui, it's you" Ekisho said

He noticed Zurusui holding his sword and smiled

"Junsui won't be needed this anymore" Zurusui said throwing the sword for Ekisho
"Good because I hate having one sword" Ekisho said
"Take care of him" Zurusui said as he turned around
"He'll be much better than you" Ekisho said

Zurusui laughed a hearty laugh as Ekisho disappeared in a puff of smoke

"That he will" Zurusui said with a smile as he walked off heading away from the village

*Elsewhere*

Rinko sat up and rubbed her eyes

"Today we hang out as a team" she said excitedly
"I need to find something to wear" 
"I hope they didn't forget our plans"


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2010)

*Konoha; Senju District*

A red haired man with sunglasses leaped in front of the Senju house main household with a desperate look on his face. A man opened the door quickly, almost breaking it. This was Agito's father, Akainu Senju; head of the Senju clan. "Soryu! What is all of this ruckus coming from!" the man harshly spoke, awakening from his nap. Obviously not in a pleasant mood, though he never really is.

"Sir, their have been words of an attack from Missing Nin! We are informed that it is Taron Hitori, former genin of the village. He was said to be a genius in his years as an academy student. Their have been multiple injuries and deaths in the village," Soryu informed as he knelt down to one knee in a show of respect. Silence took Akainu with his face covered in the shadows. "Sir?" Soryu questioned curiously, waiting for his reaction. "....Good." Akainu finally spoke as a delighted smirk creeped on his face. "Sir! What are you talking about!? This is far from good! Our villagers have been hurt and injured!" Soryu spoke out as he stood to his feet.

"Yes, and not just that. It is also from just from nothing but a child. This completely puts my plans in order." The Senju leader talked in a dark tone. "This is outrag-!" before Soryu could finish, a large gash of blood came spewing from his chest. His body made a loud thud as it dropped to Akainu's feet. "I care not for what happens to them, but the result is what my interest relies in. Number 5! Dispose of this mess!" the leader commanded before a man covered in black appeared from the shadows and put the body on his shoulder.

"You know what to do," Akainu signaled as the man in black nodded and returned into the shadows. "Knowing that foolhardy son of mine. He'll try to come and help. I can't have him getting involved right now," Akainu snapped his fingers as a small bird lowered from the skies. The bird snatched away the already prepared letter the Senju held in his hand and returned to the sky. "Everything is falling into order. For the Konoha's true strength will be in its *Root*!"

*Agito Senju*

"Theres no hiding it. The village is in danger we have to go help," Agito announced to his teammates as the the noise began troubling him. He cared to much for the village, to let it be harmed. The Senju boy turned his view towards the village and took a step forward, however something else caught his attention. As he looked up a bird flew over him, dropping what seemed to be a letter. "Another letter? But I already have a mission." Agito wondered as he began to open it.

When he opened it, his eyes widened from the words and orders. "Why?..."


> Do not return to the village until you have completed your mission. If you return without it being accomplished; I will have your head.
> - Akainu Senju


It wasn't the threat that bothered him, that was usual. It was that his father didn't want him to return even id the village is obviously under attack. _No, their must be no questioning of this. He is my father. And his words are absolute."_ Agito though to himself as he slid the letter into his pocket.

"On second thought," Agito returned his attention to his teammates. "Our village is the best of all. I have faith that they can carry themselves. So lets get going with our mission." Agito voiced as he began walking ahead of them. The Senju slowly removed a needle from his pouch and raised it a little. The thin weapon then came down into his arm, taking out some blood. _It was foolish of me to doubt them._


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kirigakure with Togatta*

Togatta and Shigure walked toward the meeting point together, the sun was now asserting it's dominance on the village. The characteristic mist that the village was known for was burnt away momentarily by the sun. Togatta used the liquid in the vial on his hands as they walked and grimaced as it burnt. 

"So Shigure sensei" Togatta said
"You know any raiton stuff?" he asked
"That's not one of the elements I have an affinity to"
"I guess I'll have to find someone to teach me raiton jutsu" Togatta said to himself
"You're not really a ninjutsu type" Shigure said
"You're more of of taijutsu type"
"The type of ninjutsu you should learn is the type that enhances your body or your martial arts techniques"
"I'll find out some more about it and let you know" she said patting him in the shoulder

He didn't even realize he was at the meeting point, he been so engrossed in listening to what she was saying it was only when he saw her stop he noticed the others. He turned to face his team mates

"Good morning" he said to no one in particular

He nodded at Isane and then at Suimaru as Shigure walked past him 

"Good morning everyone" she said in her slow drawl
"Just a few things before we leave" Shigure said
"The mission for those of you that don't know is to take out a group of pirates that have been disrupting the supply route to the village"

Togatta's eyes lit up, she had his full attention. Shigure pulled out a small map from her sack and spread it on the ground and knelt down. The others followed her lead.

"We will meet a member of the pirate crew here" she said pointing at the  northern coast line of one of the islands to the east of where Kirigakure was located
"He has decided to give us information on the pirate's base and the crew itself"
"So what does he get in return?" Togatta asked
"To live" Shigure said dangerously
"We will move to this port and take a small boat to the southern coast of this island" 
"Their base is located somewhere around here" she said pointing to an area north of the the island she'd pointed to earlier
"Any questions?" Shigure asked as she rolled up and map and got to her feet


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Sunagakure

"Alice, hurry!"  They had spent far too long serrating weapons.  They were late for their first mission.  Not a ggod way to start a ninja career.  Ryu poured on the speed.  He didn't want to make his sensei too mad, or shit would hit the fan.

He ran painfully into his sensei.  He looked up at the man before him.  There were inconsistencies with the clone where he had hit, as if it had morphed.

Morphed like sand.

"Ah, A Sunabunshin.  We'll be there shortly, we know where the meeting point is."  Ryu stopped to remove his weights.  He felt light and quick, but there wasn't a very high difference in speed.  _At least there's a difference_, he though to himself.  He smirked at the sand clone and then took off along the roof tops, slightly faster than he was before.

It wasn't too long untill he made it to the meeting point.  He landed next to Suniko, Alice a split second after him.  They looked up at sensei.  Ryu spoke.  "So, then, can you run this mission by me once more?  I want to have a few thoughts before hand, hopefully I can better strategize this time."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, with Shoutaku*

Shoutaku and Rangako had been moving for a little while. The sun was beginning to set the sky became bright gold and orange. 

"Lets stop for today" Rangako said

Shoutaku nodded and smiled at him, they found a nice spot and Rangako made some seals and slammed his hand to the ground

"Doton: Earthen Accommodations" 

A house about the size of the one they lived in at the marsh rose out of the ground. 

"We'll rest here tonight"
"That's pretty cool" Shoutaku said
"You'll be able to do that soon enough" Rangako said

He walked into the house and Shoutaku followed him he sat down on a chair 

"I'll leave dinner to you" Rangako said
"Go hunt something and bring it here"

Shoutaku understood that he was given that task so that he could fulfill his part of the agreement with the nanbi.

"I want you to ask the nanbi about something while you do that" Rangako said
"Did you know that the nanbi created the marsh?" Rangako said
"No I didn't" Shoutaku said 
"It created that marsh with it's power"
"Ask it how it did that" Rangako said

Shoutaku nodded, he put down his bag on the table and walked out the door

"Did you really create that swamp?" Shoutaku asked a humongous crocodile
"I diddddd"
"I needed a place to liveeee" the nanbi said in it's deep raspy voice
"How did you do that?" Shoutaku asked
"If you kill something nice tonight I'll tell you" the nanbi said in a mischievous tone
"Damm you" Shoutaku said as he set of to find something nice


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Sunagakure, Suniko
*
"Here they come" Suniko said smiling

Alice and Ryu arrived at the meeting point within seconds of each other. Suniko figured they were fighting again. She could smell blood and metal on the both of them. She took off he goggles and her pale lifeless gray eyes stared at the both of them. 

"*So, then, can you run this mission by me once more? I want to have a few thoughts before hand, hopefully I can better strategize this time.*" Ryu said
"Ever thinking of a plan" Suniko said
"I was just about to do that" Zukou said

He pulled a map from his belongings and spread it on the ground

"A group of scientists from the village were sent to do some recon work on an abnormally large oasis that seemed to appear in too short a time"
"We lost contact with them last week"
"Our mission will be to find them and bring them home"
"This is the location of the oasis" Zukou said pointing with his index finger at an area north of Sukagakure
"It's about three days travel by foot"
"That's the long and short of it" Zukou said
"Lets move, any questions you have can be asked en route" Zukou said
"I will be setting a hard paste I hope you can keep up" he said with a smile

With that he turned and began to stretch 

"Ready, GO!" he said as he took off running into the desert


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane listens carefully as Shigure details the mission goals. Taking out some Pirates huh? She muses to herself. Seems simple enough on paper really. However as she's come to realize over the many missions that she's taken on (especially after becoming a Chuunin)...nothing is ever that simple. 

Though she can't help but wonder what these Pirates really did do to earn the Village's enmity. There have always been Pirates and brigands trolling the waters along the Mist. Normally they stay clear of shinobi interests however. The answer of course hits her within a second, they fucked with Arlong. Big mistake on their part. 

Deep down inside though she smiles every time someone sticks it to that Shark nosed bastard. She actually feels sorry for having to put a beatdown on these guys. Anyone who is an enemy to Arlong is a friend to her, but she has to keep up appearances and play the good Mist girl after all. 

_'Yes Arlong-sama. You're the best and I'll serve your bloody tyranny forever! I'm so happy that you killed my family, and ripped out my eye and ate it like a gumball. Me love you long time!'_ She thinks to herself in a mocking tone. 

Shigure asks if they have any questions and Isane shakes her head matter of factly. As she looks over at Togatta, Isane remembers that she didn't get to thank him for his incredibly stupid and brave show of loyalty yesterday. She nudges him with her elbow and smirks at him in an amusing fashion, the way a big sister would with her younger brother.  

"By the way, thanks for sticking up for me yesterday kid. It was real dumb but also real brave of you. I won't forget it," she tells him.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 2, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert

Ryu had managed to stay close to Zukou, despite his speed.  He guessed his sensei was holding back, even so it was incredibly hard to keep pace.  His mind wandered, weaving countless plans.  

_The oasis is in a clearing, so there goes the element of surprise.  There are no large rocks to hide behind, nor are there high enough sand dunes.  Also, if something's keeping them there then they probably have an upper hand, as they most likely know the terrain layout and are familiar with it.  The mission specs were too clear on why the scientist team hasn't returned, so it could be anything.  Bandits, rogue shinobi, even rogue samurai.  

It isn't likely wildlife is keeping them there, most desert wildlife would have killed them already.  I really hope it isn't rogue shinobi, because that could entail an ensuing battle... I'm surprised they let us have this as a C-Rank, there are so many variables to juggle.

And what would bandits want with scientists?  They aren't particularily well-paid in Sunagakure, and aren't so important that they would collect much ransom.  Most likely those scientists got lost and need help getting back to the village.  They are told to take a shinobi escort squad, but they never seem to listen.  

And if Rogue Shinobi are behind this... well that doesn't make much sense either, I can't imagine scientists with bounties on their heads.  Unless these guys are into some seriously dangerous experimenting.  Then we wouldn't know what to expect.

There are too many variables to juggle now, I'll formulate a solid plan when we get a better understanding of what happened.  For now, I guess we just watch our backs, assume hostiles.  Which is what I planned on doing from the get-go!_

His face was serious, determination showing on his features and his mind worked.  However, he didn't need to focus on moving quickly, and stayed in step with Zukou without thinking about it.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 2, 2010)

As the young boy approached, Yasha smiled slightly.  Her position wasn’t threatening, quite the opposite in fact.  Her arms were crossed, leaning against the fence, a content look on her face, “Yeah, Hyuuga Yasha.” She says calmly.    She sighs, then runs her hand through her hair that wasn’t over her eye.  “Now, to wait for your other teammates.” she mutters quietly.
__________

Yuki grins, “C’mon!  We’ve got a beast to hunt!” She says once everyone was done speaking, explosions in the village and everything.

Then the pair sniff the air and gag slightly, “Eew…” They say as they cover their noses.

“Someone got the three talismans?” Yuki asks, standing up then and popping her back.
__________

Lul walks down the streets of Kusa with the kitten, the rain slowly stops as Hanai catches up to her.  “You cannot go on a mission without someone with you.” Hanai says to her.

“I won’t have to when I become village leader.” Lul says, Grinning.

“Not this again.” Hanai says, rolling his eyes.

“I'm gonna be a mighty Leader, so enemies beware!”

“I've never seen a Leader of beasts, With quite so little hair.” Hanai teases.

Lul rolls her eyes, then continues, “I'm gonna be the mane event, like no king was before, I'm brushing up on looking down, I'm working on my ROAR!”

“Thus far a rather uninspiring thing”

“Oh, I just can't wait to be Leader! No one saying do this.”

“Now when I said that--”

“No one saying be there.” A short blue haired girl bursts out with.

“What I meant was--”

“No one saying stop that”

“What you don't realize--”

“No one saying see here”

“Now see here!”

“Free to run around all day”

“That's definitely out--”

“Free to do it all my way!”

“I think it's time that you and I, Arranged a heart-to-heart.”

“Leaders don't need advice, From little Jounin for a start”

“If this is where the monarchy is headed, Count me out, Out of service, out of Kusa, I wouldn't hang about, This child is getting wildly out of wing”

“Oh, I just can't wait to be king!  Everybody look left”

“Everybody look right”

“Everywhere you look I'm--  Standing in the spotlight!” Lul sings, sliding on her knees for a moment.

“Not yet.”

“Oh, I just can't wait to be Leader!”

“Oh, she just can't wait to be  Leader!”

“Oh, I just can't wait…”

“Just can't wait.”

“To be  Leader!” Lul exclaims, stretching her arms out as the pair head towards the boundary.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2010)

"Get ready your mission will be dangerous but its perfect for mastering suiton." Ameryllis happily said.
Suimaru just rolled his eyes. He knew that. He knew the oppertunities this could give. He could get a better try at suiton and this mission was pefect.

He could see Togatta and Isane were talking. Probaly something dumb he guessed.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kirigakure, with Togatta*

"By the way, thanks for sticking up for me yesterday kid. It was real dumb but also real brave of you. I won't forget it," Isane said to Togatta

Togatta looked at her and smiled then frowned then smiled again. He decided not to be rude to her for the dumb comment. He was about to ask her for a favor after all.

"We're team mates"
"If you can't depend on team mates to stick up for you who can you depend on?" he asked 
"Anyways" he said changing the subject

He was still curious about what she'd done the day before

"That technique you used yesterday"
"That flower thing"
"That was genjutsu right?"

He didn't wait for her to answer

"I am no good at those kinds of things can you help me out if we have some time later?"
"I don't wanna get beat up by people that use genjtusu" Togatta said scratching his head

That was all it was about for him, fighting and not losing. He knew he had weakness, everyone did. It should never be about trying to get rid of a weakness he thought. By getting rid of one weakness made another one appear. The best way to deal with weakness was to know them in and out so you were able to deal with someone trying to exploit it. His weakness was genjutsu so he would find out all he could from Isane.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane mulls over Togatta's request. A least he's not challenging her to a fight, which is a step in the right direction. So he wants to learn about Genjutsu huh? Seems like a reasonable enough request. 

Though she must admit that he doesn't seem like someone with an aptitude for genjutsu, not even by a country mile. He has about as much of a chance of being a proficient genjutsu user as she does of being a weapons master. Which is to say it'll never happen. At the very least however she can show him some pointers on how to spot and defend genjutsu long enough to get the fight where he wants to. 

"Oh so you want to learn about genjutsu huh?" she asks him rhetorically. "Sure I can help you out with that if we have some time...with your Sensei's permission of course. You're in luck. Genjutsu is what I do best..."  

Among other things she adds inwardly. 

Isane also looks over at Suimaru, "The offer's open to you to," she tells him. She realizes that as a Jinchuurilki he can probably handle genjutsu much better. Depending on how in sync he is with his demon that is. 

*With Misuto...*
"WHERE THE FUCK ARE THEY?!" Misuto snarls. 

It's been ten minutes past the rendezvous time and there's still no sign of Shou or that Sanbi bitch Lyra. Misuto sits up from the tree stump that he sits on and suddenly draws his giant meat cleaver sword, Tina, in a blur of speed. In one fluid motion, and with a one handed grip no less (the blade itself weighs 100 pounds), he swings Tina down and splits the thick tree stump right down the middle. 

"That feels better!" Misuto exclaims as he straps Tina back to his back. 

As he finds another tree stump to sit on, he imagines himself and Isane sitting on a beach somewhere. He's got like five other bitches on either side of him, while Isane barbecues nearby in a two piece bikini. After having some great BBQ and a couple of cold ones, then they'd all get naked and have an orgy in the ocean. Then he'd slit each of their throats, one by one. They'd all enjoy it too and he'd smile as the waves ran red with their blood. He'd save Isane for last of course, hell he might even let her live. A classy bitch like her deserves only the best treatment afterall. 

Misuto smiles to himself, flashing his gleaming white shark teeth. "Misuto I do believe you're in love..." he mumbles, and suddenly he's forgotten all about his anger at his teammates for being late. Every king needs his queen he realizes, and every beast needs his beauty.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2010)

"Oh so you want to learn about genjutsu huh?" she asks him rhetorically. "Sure I can help you out with that if we have some time...with your Sensei's permission of course. You're in luck. Genjutsu is what I do best..." 

Suimaru over heard Togatta's talk with Isane. Apperently he was weak to genjutsu. Tai jutsu ninja like the Kaguya were weak to genjutsu since they focused mainly on taijutsu.

"Interesting." Suimaru said to himself but Ameryllis who was always near heard him

"What? His weakness to genjutsu?" Ameryllis curiously asked. She was disguised as 6 flower petals.

Suimaru just nodded.

"Not surprising really. The Kaguya are extremly strong body wise but mental wise is another story."

"Well genjutsu is really simple once you know about it." Suimaru said loud enough for his team mates to hear.It works on the mind. Learn to be mentally strong and breaking genjutsu is pretty easy.

"We don't have to worry about that stuff." the Rokubi said. Yup it was right. Genjutsu was a bad match against jinchuuriki but....that was for those who were in synch with their beast. He was kinda in sych. Suimaru frowned. Kinda wasn't good enough.

"You look cute when you frown." Ameryllis said smiling. Suimaru growled. 


Isane also looks over at Suimaru, "The offer's open to you to," she tells him


Thanks. Suimaru said calming down. He could usae some genjutsu tutoring.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 2, 2010)

*Kirigakure, with Togatta*

Shigure looked on as the younger ninja chatted, it was nice to see Togatta being civil for once but she knew how he could be when he wanted something from someone. 

"You guys can talk about that while we walk"
"I want to get to the port in two days" she said slowly

They moved through the gates of the village and headed east toward the port. Togatta walked up behind Isane and tapped her on the shoulder

"So Isane you'll show me some stuff later when we stop for the night right?"
"I'm a fast learner" he said with a smile

That was true and false, he was a fast learner for anything taijutsu related. He needed to see something done only once to pick it up. Ninjutsu and genjutsu on the other hand he just wasn't good at. 

"If you need help with anything you can ask me" Togatta said 

He left he and dropped back behind the others he reached up toward his shoulder and pulled a bone free. It was a sword made of bone, the length was becoming better and better. He swung it around a bit and played around with it by twirling it around his fingers. He suddenly flipped it up into the air and grabbed it. He concentrated and and his hand glowed for a few seconds. White raiton chakra surrounded the sword for a few seconds without winking out.

"I need to keep trying" he sad in an irritated tone


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2010)

"You'll get the hand of it." Ameryllis said to Togatta. Togatta just smiled at her.

"You've gotten pretty far in raito huh." Suimaru said to Togatta. Ameryllis could see he was trying to support him. It was the first time he did something like that for anyone but her. This team thing was changing him for the better.

"Raiton is a pretty hard element to master or so i've heard." Ameryllis said. She had some experience with raiton. A friend of hers was a master of it. Togatta's raiton was still pretty low compared to Suimaru's suiton but she guessed it was because he had no one to train him.

"If you need help I could help you."

"Are you serious?" Suimaru said surprised. She was going to train someone else besides him. That was out of nowhere.You know about raiton.

"Ofcourse. I know about all elements. I have traveled all over."


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 2, 2010)

*Mountains of Kumo with Tsumoa*

Tsumoa trained as he sweated. The landscape was scorched.

"Gotta keep trainig." He said.

"You bet you have too." Nibi said.I don't want a weak jinchuuriki.

Tsumoa frowned. He always got putdowns from the Nibi. Nothing he ever did was good enough for him.

"Your nothing like Yugito. She was a real jinchuuriki. Best one I ever had."

"I don't want to be like her. I want to be beter." He always brought up how Yugito his former host from centeries ago was better than him. How he should be like her. He heard that she had almost complete control over the Nibi and probaly would have succeded if the Nibi wasn't forfully extracted from her resulting in her death.

"Ha you could never be like her." It laughed.

Tsumoa would prove him wrong. He would fully take control of the Nibi and do what Yugito couldn't.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 2, 2010)

*Agito Senju*

Agito turns his head the side when he hears Yuki's question as they head for their destination. "Weren't we each given our own?" he questioned as he remembered how he got his talisman.

"I received mines from my letter," Agito spoke with out any enthusiasm in his voice at all. "Bagunoto may have it." the Senju spoke as they began to leave of Konoha's area. 

"If anyone of you begin to become tired from the walking, tell me. I will carry you all the way there. For it is my personal job to make sure you both are at top form."  Agito suggested after he removed the needle from his arm.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 3, 2010)

team zukou-desert

Alice was the closest to zukou through out most of the way to the oasis. She looked around not saying a word. All she did was take in the surroundings. She would have to memorize them for escape routes if things got hairy. "so what bow sensai?" Alice asked with a cold voice. She want wearig he dress just the chainmail and leather undersuit. This would make is easer for her to make in the inevitable fight.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Land of Wind with Suniko
*
Zukou was impressed with his team and how they kept up with him. He wasn't moving at his full speed but this was an endurance test mostly not a test of speed. He had an idea of how much ground he wanted to cover for the first day. Moving through the desert during the day was hard they had to take several breaks to re-hydrate. The desert sun was murderous on one's stamina, the sun would near cook you if you weren't careful. The wind was welcome but sometimes the wind wasn't any cooler than the desert. Hot breeze was the worst. In the evening time when the sun was about to set Zukou called a halt.

"We'll stop here for the night" he called loudly
"You can do what you want for the rest of the evening" he said

Suniko watched as Zukou summoned a tent from a scroll and set it up. It was absolutely crazy to try to sleep out in the open at night in the desert. The temperature dropped to below freezing and if you weren't careful you could freeze to death. He was finished setting up within minutes, he'd obviously done that sort of thing a lot of times before. 

"Oh hey Ryu-kun" Zukou said
"I have something for you"

He pulled a scroll out of his pouch and threw it though the air. Ryu caught it easily

"That's all the info the village has on chidori"
"Use that as you will and destroy the scroll when you are done" Zukou said
"That's pretty cool" Suniko said with a smile
"You should use the info to put your own little spin on it" Suniko suggested

She turned and walked away from Ryu her father had given her a few exercises to do for when she was on the mission. It was for a new technique. She had to practice sensing what people were doing based on their chakra. She could already tell if someone was using chakra near to her.

"I'll use this as an opportunity" she thought
"Once Ryu starts training i'll practice on him"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Just outside Kirigakure with Togatta*

Togatta looked at Ameryllis sceptically it was the first time the woman had spoken to him other than one or two times before and she was offering him help.

"Thanks but no thanks" he said as politely as he could
"I need to figure this stuff out on my own"
"I understand the basics of what I want to do" Togatta said
"All I need to do now is practice at it"

All of that was true, he was able to consistently coat his finger bullets with raiton chakra. His bone sword was bigger and required more chakra, he already knew where his problem lay. Once he knew that he could find the solution.

"If the offer is still open after I figure this out I may take you up on it" he said

Shigure watched the interaction and smiled to herself it seemed being with people was changed the two boys for the better. She remembed back to when Togatta had completely trashed a restaurant in a fight with another gennin. He'd come a long way since then, she watched as he pushed his chakra into the weapon all the time getting it to stay for a few seconds longer. Charging a weapon with elementally enhanced chakra was something that required good control. Togatta was not the greatest in that department but with practice he would eventually get it.

"I'm going to figure this out before we get to the pirates" Togatta said in a determined voice

Shigure just watched him and smiled, he would probably figure it out well before then at the rate he was going.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Takigakure, with Junsui and Rinko
*
Rinko sat on her bed in her clothes she didn't have on her usual battle gear today. She wore a tight spagetti strapped top and short pants that stopped above her knee. She figured she may as well be comfortable, it was supposed to be a fun day. 

"I can't take it anymore, that wait in killing me" she said
"I'll go check out those boys and see what they are up to"

She didn't have to meet them for a little while longer but she figured she'd use this as an excuse to meet their families. She walked down the stairs and saw her mom sitting reading a book in their small living room

"Where are you going already?"
"I can't wait any more, I'm too excited"
"Have fun then, tell Jun-kun hello for me and Kurai-kun too" 

Rinko nodded and walked out the door, she grabbed her jacket as she left the house. It was a little chilly sometimes in Takigakure, the air was always so moist because of the great falls. 

"Kurai-kun's family house is closer" she thought
"I'll check there first"

She made her way toward where she knew he lived it was only about ten minutes walk from her house. She could have gotten there faster but she decided she didn't want to run today. She reached the big gates that lead to the compound and saw a pair of guards.

"Hello good morning"
"I'm Horo Rinko"
"I'm looking for Kurai-kun, we're on the same squad"

The men whispered and one of them nodded and ran off

"_Please wait here_" the other man said

Rinko frowned but did as she was told, within a few minutes a man walked out of the gates

"*Horo Rinko?*" the man said
"Yes, that's me" Rinko replied
"*Kurai cannot see you now, he has pressing family matters*"
"We were supposed to go out today"
"*He can't leave this compound until he is finished*"
"You know when he'll be finished?" Rinko asked hopefully
"*It's totally up to him*"

With that he turned and walked back through the huge gates and they closed shut in Rinko's face

"I guess that was his father" she thought to herself
"I feel sorry for Kurai-kun sometimes" 
"Well if Kurai-kun can't make it maybe Jun-kun can"

She made her way to the place Junsui had told her he lived, she'd just remembered he lived alone. She didn't go into too much details about why but she figured he'd tell her eventually if he wanted to. She reached to the building where he lived and knocked on the door. When the door opened she was surprised to see an old man.

"I thought Jun-kun lived alone" she said
"Oh he does, I don't live here"
"I'm a clone of his grandfather"
"Is he home?" Rinko said expectantly
"Yes" the old man said with a smile

He moved out of the door way to show Junsui laying on the bed seemingly sleeping

"What's wrong with him?" she shouted pushing past Zurusui
"Nothing, he's just exhausted, he did a ritual this morning"
"It takes away all your remaining chakra at the end of it"
"Can you take care of him?" Zurusui asked
"My name is Zurusui by the way"
"You're Rinko-chan right?"

She was kneeling next to his bed, there wasn't anything she could do for him at that moment. She knew that, his chakra would come back eventually. He was a pretty resilient person.

"I'll have to leave" Zurusui said
"I'm running out of chakra"
"You'll take care of him right?"
"Yes" Rinko answered

The clone disappeared in a puff of smoke, Rinko got up and closed the door. She wanted to go ask her aunt what she should do about chakra exhaustion. She didn't want to leave Junsui alone though. She sat next to his bed and just looked at him. He stirred and opened his eyes after a few hours

"Rinko-chan" he said with a smile
"I didn't forget about today" 
"Lemmie go get ready" he said weakly

She put her hand on his shoulder he was so weak she was able to stop him from getting up. 

"You just relax"
"We'll hang out another time"

Junsui nodded and went to sleep again

"Boys are ridiculous" she said in a sad voice
"Working themselves half to death"
"What am I doing?" she asked herself


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2010)

Ameryllis was shocked. He refused? She guessed his male pride didn't allow him. Suimaru was like that sometimes but he always lost the arguement.

"Well, the offer is always up." She smiled.

"You know, I don't think I need your training either." Suimaru casually said.

Ameryllis frowned at him. "OH NO YOU DON'T. YOUR GETTING MY HELP WETHER YOU WANT IT OR NOT. YOU DON'T GET A CHOICE MISTER."

Suimaru winced. She was mad. He hated getting her mad. When she was mad, she was scarier that his bijuu.

"You've done it now." The Rokubi said. With her powers, in an angry stae she could do serious damage to a jinchuuriki. He had to calm her down.

"I was just kidding." he said.

"Grr....I knew you were. So was I. Something like that wouldn't anger me. Very few things do hahaha."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 3, 2010)

*The Mist...*
_Later that night _
The team had camped for the night. Isane stands with Togatta and Suimaru a bit off to the side of a roaring fire that Shigure had made. Isane stares at Togatta seriously in particular since this is his greatest weakness and clears her throat before speaking. 

"The first thing that you need to know about Genjutsu is that its nothing like Taijutsu. A Genjutsu user doesn't want to beat you up with their fists, or cut you with swords or shuriken..."  She smirks and shakes her head, "...well not right away at least. They're not going to fight you straight up. They just want to get inside your head and make you beat yourself..."  

Isane forms the handseal for the Mist Servant technique, and her body evaporates into a white mist. Her voice echoes all around Togatta from all directions. 

"Genjutsu is the art of total domination of the mind...and in turn the body." 

Suddenly dozens of duplicates of Isane appear all around Togatta and Suimaru and surround them in a circle. They are no mere bunshins and have the same solidity and life that the real Isane would have. "Where am I?" all the Isane's speak as one. "Am I even here? Try and find out..." all the Isane's say with a smirk, their voices multiplied.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2010)

Suimaru's eyes widen. This genjutsu is pretty good. He'd ask her later if she can teach it to him. Now though he had to find the real Isane. Suimaru concentrated his chakra......"C'mon help me." he asked his bijuu. Suddenly his blue eye's irisis turned yellow and when he looked at all the Isane's, some were blurry and dissappearing but then reappearing just as real as before. He had to focus. He could see Togatta was just as confused as him but amazed as well.


*Kumo Mountains*

The mountain was practically all destroyed. The place had ruble and scorch marks everywhere. Tsumao was completly exhasted. He could barely move.

"I shouldn't have over done it.." he mubles wincing as his body hurt just by talking. He decided to just lie there until his energy came back.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*With Togatta and Isane*

Togatta looked carefully at Isane as she turned into mist. When she talks he can hear voice coming from everywhere. Even the clones feet make shuffling sounds when they move. Togatta still had the bone sword from earlier in his hand. He swung it lazily at the nearest target and watched as it passed strait through it disrupting it slightly but it reformed again. He began to think about if he could hit all of the mist clones at the same time. He knew that wasn't the answer though. Something Isane said to him just before she used the technique stuck in his head.

"They just want to get inside your head and make you beat yourself..."  
"Am I even here? Try and find out..." she said tauntingly

Those things echoed in his head over and over, he decided to move away from the technique. He took off running toward the end of the area the clones had taken up space. They began to materialize in front of him cutting him off, he realized that he couldn't run away from it either.

"I don't know what to do Isane" he said aloud
"I know I can't run away"
"I know I shouldn't try to destroy all the clones either" 
"I am trying to listen for your movements but the clones are making noise too"

He stood ready to defend himself if she did anything but he knew he was wide open to her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 3, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane smirks as she sits comfortably up on the branch of a nearby tree, watching Togatta and Suimaru try to decipher her location. If they were to look in her direction all they would see is an empty tree branch. With her Byakugan eye Isane scans the boy's chakra flow and sees that she's managed to hijack the connection to their brains, flooding their senses with the illusionary copies of herself. For a second she thought Suimaru might break free of her hold, but it seems that he and his tailed demon are not working in perfect unison yet. 

She stares at Shigure who watches observantly from the campfire and smirks at her. Suddenly Isane leaps from he tree branch and slowly begins to creep up behind Togatta with a Kunai in her right grip. She speaks again and all her copies speak at the same time, multiplying her voice all around...

"Trying to use your senses won't do you any good. Remember the goal of genjutsu is to hijack your brain and make you see what we want you to see..." She's almost right up behind Togatta now and grins to herself. As a ruse her copies all suddenly fling kunai at the two of them, but they're harmless and pass right through the two Genin like ghostly afterimages. 

"This is just a basic genjutsu though and there's an easy way to cancel it out. Just think to yourselves...what's a good way to give yourself focus? Like when you're falling asleep, there's an easy way to get yourself more alert." 

The answer is simple obviously, and it's not caffeine. Pain of course is the easiest and most basic way to cancel out a simple genjutsu like this. It'll snap the brain back to alertness and give the victim their senses back for those crucial seconds right as the attacker is about to slip up behind them and slit their throat. Just as Isane is about to do with Togatta right now (minus the throat slitting of course), literally just a couple of feet behind him with the kunai in her grip.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Iwagakure, with Shisu*
Shisu walked out of the doors of the lab where his parents worked. He usually visited the lab every day to give his parents a sample of his poison. He was different from the other members of his clan. While they all had many different poisons for different reasons they all had the same chemical make up from the first day it manifested itself until the day they died. The chemical make up of a Hadomaru's poison was like their finger print so to speak and Shisu's poison changed itself everyday. Some days it was a subtle change so subtle that the antidote from the day before wouldn't have worked properly on it. Some days the change was so drastic the antidote from the day before would have killed the person. He often wondered why he wasn't just like everyone else, it was annoying to come here everyday and be poked and prodded.

He looked down at his hand, he lifted up the metal mask that was made especially for him. It was so he didn't poison anyone by mistake, even though he had decent control of his power mistakes happened. He fitted the mask over his face and it just stuck there. It made his voice sound funny when he talked through it but it was a burden he had to bear. He looked up at the sky it was pale blue and not a single cloud could be seen. Thankfully even though the sun beat down mercilessly there was a gentle friendly breeze that took away a lot of the heat.

"I'm supposed to meet up my new team today" he said to himself thoughtfully

He'd never been on a team with any ninja who weren't from his own clan. The thing about that was he posed the same danger even to people from his clan. Now with his mask and heightened control of his power he was able to supposedly have teammates. He'd heard they were powerful ninja, they wouldn't be afraid of him like everyone else that he was teamed with. He looked up at the sky. 

"Hmm I have some time" he said thoughtfully

He made his way toward his family compound, that was the only place people of the clan were allowed to train. Upon entering the compound anyone that wasn't from the clan were required to wear masks and safety suits. There was a virtual cocktail of poisons floating around in the air of the Hadomaru district.

He walked past the barried that kept the poisons inside and inhaled deeply. He loved the smell of the district. He moved toward his own house. It was a large old fashioned house while a big yard in the back and front of the house itself. He jumped into the air and cleared the house and landed in the back. He decided not to do any special training today. Just simple control exercises. Today was one day he didn't want to slip and be banished again.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Land of Water, with Togatta, Isane and Suimaru*

"She's fucking with me" Togatta thought to himself getting angry

The clones all threw kunai at him, he defended himself but they just flew strait through him. He growled at being tricked

"I can't get mad" he thought
"I asked for her help" 

He concentrated on what she was saying 

"Remember the goal of genjutsu is to hijack your brain and make you see what we want you to see..." 
"So I can't trust my senses" he thought inwardly
"This is just a basic genjutsu though and there's an easy way to cancel it out. Just think to yourselves...what's a good way to give yourself focus? Like when you're falling asleep, there's an easy way to get yourself more alert." 
"She's trying to help me" Togatta said

He felt like screaming out, he hated to be toyed with

"I can't let her know I'm getting mad" he said to himself

He began to bite his bottom lip to calm himself down and realized the pain caused cause all the clones to blur. He scanned the clones quickly and saw an outline behind him. He bit down all the way causing blood to leak from his broken skin into his mouth. The clones disappeared and he could see Isane creeping up on him. He released his anger and charged the bone sword in hand with his unique white raiton chakra and attacked her. She blocked the attack with her kunai easily but the sword cut through the kunai like a hot knife through butter. She jumped back and seemed to be preparing to defend herself but Togatta didn't follow her.

"I'm sorry Isane" he said his hand dropping to his side

The chakra around the sword disappeared and he watched at the half of kunai on the ground. It was cleanly cut by the sword

"I got a little excited there at the end" he said in an apologetic tone
"Pain is what you were trying to tell me though"
"Right?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 3, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane was surprised at first as he managed to figure out her hint, and even more surprised as he used his Raiton chakra to increase the cutting power of his sword. Not bad, she muses to herself. He's also very fast for his age, in fact probably as fast if not faster faster then she is. Though in a real fight he wouldn't have the benefit of his opponent giving him helpful hints. 

Isane tosses away the now useless kunai in her grip and nods at Togatta. "That's right Togatta. Good job," she tells him with a grin. "You too Suimaru. You almost broke out of my genjutsu with the help of your Jinn." She's happy that she was at least able to give them a new piece of knowledge to add to their experience. 

However pain for all its usefulness can only go so far.. Against more potent Genjutsu it's useless in fact. More advanced counters would be needed for the higher ranked genjutsu techniques. As she takes the measure of Togatta she wonders if he has the aptitude to learn Kai, the Genjutsu release technique. She has no doubt that Suimaru can easily learn it. As for Togatta she's not so sure, or if he would even want to learn it. He does seems very proficient in elemental conversion of his chakra though, so maybe the keys are there for him. 

Isane walks towards them with her hands on her hips and stares at them, "But remember this is just a first step. Sometimes Pain won't be good enough against more powerful genjutsu. I could show you both a technique that would allow you to cancel out genjutsu if you want? But it's a bit more complicated then simply biting your lip."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 3, 2010)

*Land of Water, Togatta and the others.*

Togatta listened to what she said but as soon as she said technique he stopped listening. 

"I'll never be able to learn a technique like that" Togatta thought

He kinda listened to what she was saying but all he got out of it was 

"Bla bla bla pain can be used bla bla bla technique because pain isn't enough sometimes"
"So in those cases I'll just use more pain" he thought to himself

He was off in his own little world for a short while, he eventually realized he was staring blankly at Isane and she wasn't talking anymore.

"Thanks Isane" he said snapping back to reality
"Now I won't get totally destroyed be genjutsu users" he said with a half smile

He knew full well she used a lower level genjutsu on him and if she'd used a stronger one he probably wouldn't have been able to break out so easily. He at least understood that from what she had told him. He looked down at the sword in his hand and tried to charge it with raiton chakra as he'd done earlier. It crept up the blade then he flared it and it engulfed the entire sword extending a few inches at the end of the blade making the sword look much bigger than it actually was then it winked out.

"FUCK ME!!!" he said angrily
"I still can't do it properly" 

He spun the shortened sword in his finger tips and threw it at the nearest tree. It stuck into the tree with a loud thunk and shivered for a few seconds, he closed one eye and aimed his index finger at the tree. His finger started to spark and glow white and the tip of his finger shot out charged with raiton. It zipped through the air at high speed and shattered the hilt of bone sword, it continued up about half way through the shortened blade portion and stopped and lodged itself in the bone.

"Still haven't gotten that properly either" Togatta complained to himself

He turned and walked away from the others into a wooded area

"Don't stay out too late" Shigure called to him as he disappeared behind a few trees
"Yea yea" he called back and then he was gone


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 3, 2010)

He listened to what Isane said. He couldn't break out of it.

"You know that was a low level genjutsu she used." Ameryllis said. Suimaru frowned. He fell for a low level genjutsu.

"Did you forget you knew Kai already? You could have used it but you didn't. You were set on physically breaking out. Using the Rokubi's chakra at your level can only get you so far."

Oh yea. Suimaru forgot he could use Kai.

"Your dumb." The Rokubi said.

Suimaru growled "Shut up both of you. Thanks for the lesson Isane I really appreciate it. Maybe you could teach me that jutsu sometime."

*Kumo Mountains*

Tsumao was now fully recovered. He looked at the destruction he'd caused."Wow this place is torn up good. I over did it."

He picked up his weapon and began to head back to Kumo. He hadn't gone there in weeks. He wondered if anything knew was going on.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 3, 2010)

*Raikage's Office; Kumogakure...*

The bronze skinned Kunochi known to all as the Raikage, or more commonly called Akemi sat at her midnight black desk with her back toward her office door. Her long silver hair drapped across the back of the chair as a small gleam of light from the huge window behind her desk made her glow with a mysterious aura. It really was a once an very rare while that she ever got to relaxed the way she was now. After the chunin exams every thing seemed to have calmed down some even all the paper work seemed to almost slow to a halt.

She finally had a moment to just sit back and relax, to enjoy the view from her window. She rose up out her chair and took a walk over to the window that sat just off to the right of her door. A small chaste smile found it's way at her lips a she looked down at the village below. "_Everything just seems so peaceful, it's...almost surreal how quiet everything's been. Though..."_ She began to trail off as the smile on her face faded into one of worry. _"This organization that's reared it's head. How is it that their base is in my country?"_ Akemi wondered to herself.

_Knock, Knock, Knock_

The soft raps at the door brought Akemi out of her thoughts as she gave her permission to the person to come in.

_"Lost in thought huh? So I guess you haven't heard then?"_ A stern, elegant voice said entering the room. 

"Have I heard what Jade?" Akemi questioned the older woman. The trade mark smirk known to  Jade "The Necromancer" seemed even wider than usual. "chaos...has been spotted entering the country." Jade simply said already knowing the young woman's reaction. Quickly Akemi grabbed the Sage by the hand and dragged her out the office down the stairs.

"Why didn't you tell me sooner? We've got to tell everyone and greet him at the gate." Excitement was evident in Akemi's voice at the news of chaos returning. chaos was one of the two jin housed in in the lightning country. He was the eight tailed-jinchuuriki and....

Akemi's fianc?.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 4, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane chuckles inwardly at Togatta's stubbornness, or is it pride she thinks. Either way the kid has guts. He knows what he's good at and he knows what he's not good at. He's also smart enough to realize that he can't change who he is, unlike her, who's been trying to run away from her duty her entire life.  

As Togatta walks away into the forest, Isane turns towards Suimaru and pats him on the shoulder when he asks her to teach him the Mist Servant Technique. "I'll show you it after we've completed this mission perhaps." She yawns and stretches her neck, "I'm going to get some shut eye...good night Suimaru." 

Isane walks past Shigure and heads for her tent. "Those two are quite a handful you have there..." she tells the Jounin woman with a grin. 

Shigure takes a moment to collect her thoughts before responding. "You don't know the half of it," she replies. 

"Good night Shigure-taichou..." Isane tells her before entering the tent. Once inside, only then does Isane remove her tilted headband, revealing her mismatching eyes. The Byakugan to her left, and her normal purple eye to the right. 

She lays down on her side and closes both her eyes. Within in a minute she starts dreaming the same old dream she always has...

_Arlong, the Mizukage, stands over her eight year old self, as she crouches over her dead fathers body, that of the former Mist Daimyo. He looks down at Isane as if she is some kind of plaything for his amusement. 

"YOU'RE  A MONSTER!!!" Isane shouts at him.   

Arlong laughs in response and suddenly his right hand moves in a blur towards her left eye. Isane screams in bloodcurdling pain as Arlong plucks out her left eye, blood gushing out of her eyesocket. She starts to black out just as he pops the eyeball into his mouth and crushes it like a jawbreaker. Isane slumps downward in a heap and Arlong spits her eye right on the floor and crushes it to paste under his heel. 

"No...I'm *the* monster," he corrects her with a laugh. _

Isane suddenly sits up boltright in her tent, panting heavily. She reflexively touches her left eye to make sure it's still there. A sheen of perspiration has formed over her forehead. She can tell it's still the middle of the night, and she lays back down, wiping the sweat from her brow. Before going back to sleep however, she casts a genjutsu over herself, one that will prevent her from dreaming.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 4, 2010)

*Land of water, with Togatta*

Togatta walked off into the forest feeling angry at himself, he thought he'd gotten the combination of the bone bullet and the raiton down. He grumbled to himself about getting beat up by everyone if he was stagnant. He stood in a small clearing. He began to fire off raiton charged bone bullets two at a time at the trees in the clearing. Some times they pierced completely though the tree and the one behind it other times the charge wore off before it reached the tree. He continued at it for about an hour until he heard a noise and spun to face the source with all ten of his fingers glowing and crackling with white raiton

"It's just me" a familiar voice said

He dropped his hands to his side and the chakra winked out

"Is it time to come back already?" Togatta asked
"That's not what I came to tell you" Shigure said
"What I came to tell you is that since you figured out how to change your chakra into raiton you haven stopped thinking about that aspect" 
"Well because I know how to do that part"
"It's the combination of the two I'm not getting" Togatta said

Shigure nodded and seemed deep in though 

"Come on spit it out" Togatta said 
"The high speed vibration that is required to change your chakra into raiton"
"That speed is the slowest it's allowed to vibrate"
"I think more speed is required for objects to keep a charge after you're no longer touching it"
"You understand that I'm trying to tell you?"
"I think so" Togatta said thoughtfully

He turned around and took aim at a tree, he concentrated on the raiton creation itself for the first time since he'd figured it out. Once he knew how to do it he'd thought to himself he mastered that aspect but he was sorely mistaken. He had just figured out the beginners level of raiton. He watched as the raiton around his finger became brighter and sparks of electricity shot further and further out away from his finger. He let the raiton charged bullet fly and it easily pierced through one tree then another then another and disappeared from sight.

"Now figure out how to do what you just did within the same time as you were attacking earlier" 

Togatta nodded

"It's back to square one" he said in a irritated tone

Shigure backed off into the darkness she would watch him for a few seconds more before she left. Togatta continued to practice creating more concentrated raiton chakra for another hour or two. He looked down at his fingers and they were scorched again. 

"I still have some of the ointment that Shigure-sensei gave me" he said to himself as he took it out his pouch

He walked back toward the camp, he didn't see Shigure there but he knew full well that didn't mean she wasn't. Right as he passed Isane's tent he heard her say something 

"*YOU'RE A MONSTER!!!!*" 

He paused and heard movement followed by rapid breathing

"She must have been dreaming" Togatta said to himself

He traced the scar on his face with his fingers as he walked into his tent and was sleeping within seconds of resting his head down


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 4, 2010)

*Takigakure, With Kurai*

Kurai stood there trembling, he had finally managed to produce his wings voluntarily and he was tired from focusing his energy to his back. He had finally realized it wasn't about focusing his chakra to his back but it was about focusing the light energy in his body to his back. *"Looks like you finally have it kid"* Smaug said and Rairyu nodded in agreement. "You failed to mention this kid is crazy" Rairyi said quietly, "he has been practicing his seals while trying to manifest his wings, his muscles have all but given out in his hands."

*"Yeah he doesn't know when the quit, he doesn't realize that even though he is a genius things will still take time for him"* Smaug whispered back. "Your wings have the correct shape and size to support flight" Rairyu commented out loud for all to hear. *"My brother is correct"* Smaug continued, *"try moving your wings and see what happens."* Kurai nodded to acknowledge he had heard and sweat dripped from his face. "Five mice says he bites it big time" Rairyu whispered to Smaug, *"You're on"* Smaug said watching Kurai begin to flap his wings.

Kurai beat his golden wings a few times before giving a small hop to help himself. He hovered there for a moment while he beat his wings and he smiled to himself. *"Looks like I win"* Smaug said when suddenly plummeted to the ground and hit the floor hard. "What were you saying?" Rairyu said licking his lips at the thought of the food he had just won. "I don't have anymore chakra" Kurai thought as the Akumagan faded from his eyes and the wings dissolved from his back.

*"Oh I see"* Smaug commented, *"he ran out of stored light energy and he began converting chakra without realizing it."* "Yeah he is done for the day, he can't move anymore." "I can't afford to stop here" Kurai thought annoyed, "AHHHHHHHHH" Kurai screamed forcing his doujutsu on. *"Impossible!"* Smaug said startled, *"he has trained to the point where his doujutsu no longer saps his chakra but if he doesn't have much left he shouldn't be able to activate it!"*

Kurai forced his hands to move together, *"KURAI STOP, YOU WILL KILL YOURSELF"* Smaug bellowed. "I'll summon Abraxas" Rairyu said quickly. *"No fool, Abraxas will kill him in this state, summon Yoru!"* Rairyu quickly clapped his hands together and a large jet black dragon appeared and yawned. "What do you need Smaug?" Yoru said calmly. *"Retrain that kid"* Smaug said pointing at Kurai. Yoru appeared next to Kurai instantly and restrained his hands with his claws and restrained his legs with his tail.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 4, 2010)

*Katen Kyōkotsu; Outskirts of Konoha*

_"Konoha huh? Only fools would dare  challenge Konohagakure!"_ Katen said allowed as she pressed forward walking beyond the check point. Having followed there movements to this point they had no way of escaping her, and even if they did she would hunt them down until she had captured them, like a lion stalking it's prey. As she continued through the dense woodland she picked up the sound of what seemed to be water, but there was no waterfall of somekind near here.

Though she doubted what she heard at first it was soon made clear that she did hear the sound of gushing water. The sound of her solid boots stepping on the now drowned grass beneath her told her as such. That was one oddity, but another wasn't far off. Soon a thick mist began to roll in obscuring so thick one would think they could cut through it with a knife.

"It would seem someone was expecting us huh?" Katen mused to herself as she pressed foward. Part of the forest was now reduced to a marshy wasteland all because of a visit she was paying to some people.

"If I bring them back dead they're bounty is high and if I bring them back alive I receive an specified bonus. For me to give up my sake and put forth more effort. The bonus best be worth it."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 4, 2010)

*Takigakure, with Junsui and Rinko*

Junsui stirred his eyes shot open and he sat bolt upright. He looked around and realized he was in his room. It was dark though, the last thing he remembered he'd just finished the ritual to get his own sword and the sun was just about rising. He didn't have to look around for the sword strangely enough, he just kinda knew where it was. He did look around though and what he saw startled him. Rinko was propped up on the wall right next to his bed, she seemed to be sleeping. 

"I wonder what she's doing here" Junsui thought
"Oh shit I was supposed to go out with her" he said holding his head in his hands

He got up and gently picked her up and put her in his bed and tucked her in. He turned around 

"Hey Jun-kun, you owe me one" she said sleepily 

She yawned and went back to sleep

Junsui just smiled and walked toward where his sword was. He couldn't see it in the darkness but he reached out for the hilt of the sword and he was again surprised. He felt a wealth of chakra in the sword, it was his own chakra.

"This thing took all my chakra and stored it" Junsui said in amazement

His chakra still wasn't fully restored from the day before, he held the sword and thought taking his chakra back and felt it flow into him he was completely replenished. 

"This sword is pretty awesome" Junsui said

He strapped the sword to his back, he could feel the sword still had about 25% of his chakra left in it. He moved toward the door feeling like he'd rested for days. He grabbed a few soldier pills off his table and stuffed them into his mouth and siphoned chakra back into the sword until he was at 100% and the sword was about 50%.

"I'll try to make sure the sword is always full" Junsui thought to himself 

He stepped out into the night, it was a little after midnight and the air was moist and chilled. He decided to so some light work to make up for missing the entire day. He moved to his normal training spot and made a KB then both he and the KB did the exercises with his new sword. It was much heavier than the training sword he'd used before. Once he was done he did some light sparring with his clone so he could get accustomed to the weight and reach of the sword. He could see the sky beginning to change to a lighter color and decided to call it quits. He dispersed the clone and took some chakra from his sword and began to make his way home.

"We are leaving on a mission today" he said to himself in an annoyed tone
"I hope I'll be battle ready with this before we actually face any battles"

*Elsewhere*

Rinko stirred as the sky began to change, she looked around and realized that she was in a bed.

"I think I dozed off" she said 
"I know I wasn't in a bed" 

The door opened and Junsui walked into the small apartment

"Oh Rin-chan you're awake" he said with a smile
"Thanks for watching over me while I was sleeping" he said with a smile
"It's nothing" she said pushing the covers off
"Since I messed up your plans yesterday, I'll make you breakfast" Junsui offered

Rinko thought for a few seconds

"OK, lemmie go home and get my stuff ready for our mission"
"I'll meet you back here in a bit then we'll eat"
"Sounds good" Junsui said

She walked over to him and hugged him and walked out the door


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 4, 2010)

*Takigakure, With Kurai*

Kurai woke up in his bed the next morning, he vaguely recalled how he got there. Kurai flexed his arms a bit. They were still sore from all the seal training. "I have a mission today" Kurai thought to himself as he forced himself out of bed and to the massive shutters that blocked light from entering his room. When his door and window was closed his room was pitch black. Kurai threw open the shutters and light bathed the room forcing him to squint.

"Akumagan" Kurai said softly activating his doujutsu. As his eyes began to absorb light energy he could feel his muscle fatigue began to subside. As Kurai moved around his room gathering up his equipment for the mission he could feel himself returning to normal as he converted light energy to chakra. He had gotten skilled enough to do it passively while he worked on other things. Kurai tightened and secured all his weapons and belongings before throwing open his room door.

Standing there about to knock was Hotaru, "Ah you are up already good, you have to leave for your mission soon." "That's where I am heading" Kurai said flatly. "How the hell can he move so freely after all that training?" Hotaru asked herself in bewilderment. Her eyes caught Kurai's and she saw his doujutsu and her heart skipped a beat. "It must be his kekkai genkai, he is getting a lot better with it." Kurai walked past his sister and she shivered slightly. "It feels like there is light inside of him but he feels so cold" she thought as Kurai shunshin'ed down the hall.

"I'm hungry" Kurai decided as he made his way to the designated meeting spot. Kurai dropped from the roof tops to the street below and stepped into a restaurant. Kurai took a seat dropping his cloak and hat on the empty chair next to him. *"What can I get for you today hun?"* a waitress asked Kurai. "Meat platter with chicken ramen on the side" Kurai said in a monotone voice. *"We will have that right out to you"* the waitress said jotting it down.

_A few minutes later......_

"Thank you for the meal" Kurai said clapping his hands together and bowing his head. The waitress looked at him stunned, he had finished everything she brought him, which was a ridiculous amount of meats and ramen. Kurai tossed his hat on and pulled his cloak on. He dropped his money on the table with a tip and before the waitress could blink or speak he had disappeared. "That was just what I needed" Kurai said patting his stomach as he sprinted towards the meeting spot.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 4, 2010)

Alice - desert oasis

Alice stood on the edge of the oasis. She was making weapons. "these are gonna be good. Nice metal percentage around here." she said. She was talking about the amount of metal in the sand. She was making kuni, short swords, and pipes. Pipes could be very verseatile weapons. They can be used to knock out people, deflect weaons, and, ic long enough, get you over a wall. "I'm takig some of this sand with me, dad can analize it and find te source.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2010)

Suimaru was happily asleep...well not really. Suimaru idn't have dreams or nightmares for that fact. Sometimes he would sleep and when he woke up it would feel like he was awake only minutes ago but that was rarely. Most of the time he would sleep and be in the place in his mind his bijuu inhabited. Like now. He was face to face with the gaint slug who trapped in a crystal like cage made of 3 crystal bars that spirald around it like a tornado or whirpool.

He was talking to it about controlling his chakra when he was awoken by a scream. Something about a monster.
"What was that!" Suimaru said rising from where he lay ready to fight.

"Calm down. It seems Isane was having a nightmare and a pretty bad one as it sounded."

"Oh...then should we confort her or something?" Suimaru asked.

"We shouldn't wake her...nightmares only last for a few seconds and if its something she's not used to then she'll wake up bit if she is used to it she should calm down."

Suimaru took her word and went back to sleep."These kids need help. Time to call an old friend." Amerrylis said as she sat down and began writing a leterr.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 4, 2010)

*Takigakure, with Rinko and Junsui*

Junsui and Rinko finished eating and Junsui washed up, he didn't want to leave dirty dishes in his kitchen sink for how ever long they were out on the mission. Rinko checked and re checked her items as he washed up. He himself didn't carry much items. Just kunai,smoke bombs and wire, he never used a lot of equipment. He glanced over at his sword, that was all the equipment he needed. It was wrapped in white cloth as was taught to him by Ekisho, he wasn't exactly sure why swords were wrapped like that but he did it all the same.

"You ready?" he asked Rinko
"Yea" she answered without looking up
"I see your bag is much smaller this time around" he said with a chuckle
"I have the bigger things stored in scrolls" she said shutting the bag 

He just shook his head and smiled he grabbed his sword and slung it to his back the chain on the hilt jingling slightly. 

"Where the hell do I put my bag now" he said thoughtfully

His sword took up all the space on his back

"I know I'll put my bag on my back and hold the sword" he said

With that they were finally ready to go, Rinko walked through the door and he locked it behind them. They quickly made their way to the gates of the city which was their normal meeting point. Kurai was already there waiting for them

"This is fucking annoying" Junsui said aloud

The other two turned to look at him

"The sword and the fuckin bag" he said in an annoyed tone
"I know!!!!" he said excitedly

He bit his thumb and smeared the blood on his palm and slammed it to the ground

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" he said loudly

A huge lizard with a pair of humongous swords strapped to his back appeared in a puff of smoke

"I've been waiting to see you use the new sword" Eiksho said
"You wont see that now" Junsui said
"Can you keep this for me?" 

Junsui took his bag off his back and handed it to Ekisho

"What do I look like a bag keeper?" the big lizard asked in an annoyed tone
"Oh come on" Junsui begged
"Alright" Ekisho said grabbing the bag from him

Hitogoroshi arrived just in time to see Ekisho disappear

"Is that a new sword?" she asked

Junsui nodded

"I hope you can use it, that was stupid to change weapons when you were finally getting accustomed to the old one"

Junsui frowned and watched her as Rinko snickered behind her hands

"Our new mission will take us out of our own country" she began
"It will be a joint mission with Kusagakure"
"We will head there first, once there we will meet our guide"
"Our mission will be to track down a missing nin from Kusa"
"He is apparently hiding out in a mushroom forest on the border of Grass Country"
"The entire area is full of toxic spores, we will get special gear to wear once we get to Kusa" she continued
"Intel has it he is working on a bomb"
"It will be our job to disarm the bomb the return the missing nin dead or alive to Kusa"
"Any questions?" she asked
"Why don't the Kusa hunter nin do this mission?" Rinko asked
"Why would they give us a mission like this?"
"They didn't give *YOU*" a mission like this
"I was the best hunter nin in the both villages combined" Hitogoroshi said
"I had a perfect record"
"Now I'm your sensei" she said with a touch of bitterness in her voice
"As usual we'll be setting a hard paste, I'd like to get to him before he finishes that bomb"

With that she turned and started to walk toward the gate followed by Rinko, Kurai then Junsui.

"Hey Kurai-kun, what's up with the hat?" Junsui asked


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 4, 2010)

Tsumoa was heading back to Kumo when he spotted a blod women with long long hair wearing black.

"You sure tore this place up." She said calmly. She had a sense of authority around her.

"I guess so. I was headed back to Kumo."

"I can see that. Mind if I join you." She said but didn't wait for an answer as she happily dragged him to Kumo. Her sense of authority gone.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 5, 2010)

*Akihiko Sanada, Iwagakure*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Iwagakure...*
> 
> Tatsuki nods and bows low to the ground. "That I will. Until we meet again Sparrow!" he exclaims before disappearing in a puff of smoke. Sparrow walks towards the great front gates of the Sanada Hall, interested to see how much Akihiko has changed over the past year.



*Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure*

Akihiko pushed the aged scroll away from his nose as he blew a big sneeze. The scroll was rather old and torn but his mother still made him read it and Tasuki was also making sure that he was reading it. He perused the scroll again and kept on reading, on some places the ink was faded and seemed to have been wet that he needed to lean closer to look, his nose almost scratching the surface of the scroll. He rather liked scrolls and books but sometimes it was quite irritating to have to almost kiss it just to be able to read it properly. He finally stopped and leaned back the soft chair that he was sitting on and puffed a huge sigh. He pushed back his chair and turned his head and body getting rid off the cramps that started accumulating on his back. He took off his reading glasses and then fetched a pen, clicked it in the surface of the scrolls, he was done reading it and it seemed that he needed practical training next. He thought for awhile while undoing the tie that he used to tie up his hair so it won't be a bother when he was reading the scroll.

"So are you done reading it Akihiko-sama?" Tasuki said as the red haired pervert (is what Akihiko see's him) poked his head through the doorway perusing Akihiko's slightly unusual air of discontentment and discomfiture. It was extremely rare to find the composed Akihiko to seem so unsure and confused, but Tasuki being a good friend and guardian kept quiet about it, a second later as if it never happened Akihiko's stern and yet friendly glare came back on his face. 

The year that passed was quite something else, his penchant for following rules had increased and his sternness had gone up a notch. He had learned in the Chuunin exams that just being nice and friendly could go incredibly wrong. Also in the year that passed his twin brother George had went away again with his uncle Ren, it seemed that life as a ninja did not excite George much and his lack of responsibility and lack of determination to be the next leader of the Sanada clan had been quite a blow to Akihiko. Even though he never said it, he was rather sour that his twin brother had not held up to their promise that they will strive to be better than each other. George had now become a bounty hunter and traveller with Uncle Ren instead of being the next candidate for the Sanada Clan Leader. The twins were supposed to be the next leader of the clan, the leaders were always a pair and it seemed this tradition might be broken unless Akihiko can find a better replacement.

"So what is it now, Tasuki?" Akihiko asked glancing at Tasuki still tapping away with the pen in his hand, ever since Akihiko became a chunin he became more direct to the point with Tasuki and it seemed Tasuki had slowed down his excessive groping, which was a really good thing for Akihiko.

"Sparrow's down in the hall, I just thought maybe you want to invite her in?" Tasuki said scratching his head and pointed at his back and then looked closely at Akihiko as if deciding if Sparrow is a special someone to his master. If the girl was lovey dovey with Akihiko, Tasuki was pretty sure he would maim the girl... He mentally slapped himself thinking of his 'severe' punishment if ever Akihiko found out that any of his friends or atleast acquaintances ever got hurt. Now the word severe had a rather different meaning to the perverted mind of Tasuki and it seemed like it showed on his face because Akihiko promptly kicked him out into the hallway and closed the door of the library, minding to strap his three scrolls in the crook of his back.

"Whatever you were thinking you should really stop it, your perverted face makes me sick, how I wished you stayed to be a kid forever so you could just look at me with those puppy dog eyes that you do" Akihiko said as he pouted towards Tasuki and gave him a weak smile "seriously your my one and only best friend, but that doesn't mean I'm not allowed any friends." Akihiko said strolling away from the blushing Tasuki.

Akihiko remembered his teammates rather well, his first teammate Jack was MIA, Missing in Action, while another Hiro Famicon was killed by some missing nin. After that he was moved to another team, but that team wasn't very lucky either, Akira Sanada, another Sanada clan member wasn't able to return to the living world when she had went to the Summon World to get her second summon. While the Tomoshibi Clan guy, Akihiko has no knowledge of his whereabouts either. The only person left that resembled a teammate was Sparrow the Gobi Jinchuuriki.

He saw Sparrow in the entrance hall of the Sanada mansion and Akihiko went towards her smiling. Sparrow had already been inside the Mansion once before and it seemed like she probably already used to the mansion itself. "Hey Sparrow-chan, lets go eat breakfast first? I haven't eaten myself." Akihiko said smiling and lead her towards the dining room, his father was probably there eating, well his father was also curious about what happened with the Tomoshibi Clan, maybe Sparrow can answer his questions, Akihiko thought.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; Konoha*

*Fox Inuzuka; Konoha*

Fox rolled the scroll that her uncle gave her under her bed. For the past year she had been studying the scroll and memorizing how to control the bijuu and how to be sane in the face of danger it also has an extensive and detailed accounts of how to unlock each tail in order so that it would be easier to control and it even has details on how the bijuu's chakra would influence her own Inuzuka technique's. She sighed as she stood up, she have been reading the scroll once everyday. Her genin teammate Ryoumo was off in a mission and her other genin teammate Kikyo hadn't taken the chunin exams yet so she doubt she would be put into the same team as her.

She changed her clothes and pouted a little as her shirt snagged on her rather big boobs, she sighed again as she righted her clothes. These past few weeks she had taken a liking on wearing black leather jacket and skirt that makes her able to move more swiftly. Her Inu Tedzika Kiba woke up and looked at his master with a little sniff of his little nose and a wag of his tail. In the one year that passed Kiba had grown a bit more although not in adult form yet but he had obviously gained a bit more height and weight in the last year.

Fox was now a chunin and she was rather proud of herself even though she had no one to share her pride with after all she lived alone now and didn't have any relative that she knew of. Prince from the Chunin Exam and the Pirate Mission was the closest she can get to a close friend. Ryoumo was a friend too but she was rather absorbed on her revenge of her father, Fox was helpless on that matter, she didn't know how to react or how to console Ryoumo after all Fox herself didn't have a family to begin with. Well it seemed that starting now she was going to be in a different team than last time.

She closed her apartment door and sauntered down and into the konoha streets, she noticed that a lot of guys were looking at her with lust on their eyes but they promptly stop approaching her when they saw that she had a Konoha head protector on her left bicep. Kiba her dog was also walking alongside her and everyone didn't seem to keen to get near her guard dog.

When she got closer to the middle of Konoha she noticed that loud explosion where heard off in the distance near the entrance and the smell of gun powder was also in the air, she quickly took of towards the commotion not knowing what to find there


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 5, 2010)

The real Taron sighed and clenched his fists slightly as he flickered through his newly acquired memories from his clones.

Parental insults? Now really; that was quite rude Kayo!

The main reason for the attack today was to merely invoke some fear into what was supposed to be a decimated population and send a message to the Hokage that he was after him.

Sometimes genius' really need to allow for fools to screw up their plans

Damn Kayo. If she hadn't of happened upon that house of freshly killed victims; he wouldn't of had kill the clone and much more people would be dead. Because without her iterfering; much more people would have been killed.

"For fuck's sake." Taron muttered darkly as he walked back through the sewers back to where he had originally tunneled in as the memories from his fourth clone going around causing massive structural damage got hit by a kunai from some unknown Anbu.

That was fair enough though.

As he pulled himself out of the hole contemplating how the clone planned to take hostages hadn't been killed yet; he noticed how the area was now swamped with water and had mist rolling around.

"Fair enough, the one time he has the possibility of dying, he stays behind, ignoring the offerings for his god which he should have been obliged to take..." Taron sniggered to himself as he sent a message through the water to tell Eight that he need not celebrate over his death, and in fact he was still alive.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Oasis in the Land of Wind, with Suniko*

Zukou looked down at the huge oasis, it was located down in a valley of sorts it was bordered on both sides by huge cliff faces. He could just make out a humongous lake in the middle of the valley

"I've never seen anything like this" Zukou said
"I've been to every inch of this desert"
"Oases this big take years to form, this one popped up within a few months"

He looked down at Suniko, she was standing right next to him seemingly focused on the Oasis

"Do you hear anything down there?" he asked putting the binoculars back to his head

She concentrated chakra into her ears and listened for any thing she could recognize.

"We're pretty far away" she said after about a minute
"There are a lot of animals and other things but I don't hear any humans" she said turning to Zukou
"I figured as much" he said
"Your range would just cover the small part of the valley, they could be anywhere"

Zukou put away his binoculars

"Our mission is to find out what happened to the scientists" Zukou said
"I don't think we all need to go down there" he said
"Ryu and Alice" 
"I want you to stay up here"
"I'll do a fly over of the oasis with Suniko to search for them"
"Depending on what we find we'll get instructions from Suna on what to do"

The other two gennin nodded, Zukou made a few seals and the sand beneath Suniko and himself rose up into the sky

"We'll be back in jiff" Zukou said with a smile
"Keep low Suniko" Zukou said

She knelt and concentrated as they flew over the oasis on the sand platform. She concentrated on the areas below them as they passed, she sensed a lot of animals but no humans. Suddenly there was the sound of branches breaking. 

"Something is coming" she cried out
"I see it" Zukou said

He made some seals and clasped his hands together, sand materialized in front of him faster and faster. A humongous hand made of snatched a boulder out of the air and crushed it

"What threw this at us" Zukou asked
"There are eight things down there" Suniko said
"I can hear them moving around, they aren't human though" 
"I can't say what they are" Suniko said puzzled
"There were eight scientists" Zukou said

Jus then he caught sight of something standing  atop a tree. He pulled out his binoculars and zoomed in on it. What he saw surprised even him, a green creature that seemed to be armored with the torn up remains of a Suna coat of arms on his chest. He halted the platform immediately

"I think we need to report this" Zukou said
"What is it?" Suniko asked

She was unable to see what the creature looked like, all she knew was where it was and what it was doing.

"I think they have been mutated by something" Zukou said

It didn't take them long to get back to the lip of the valley, Ryu and Alice stood there waiting for them.

"*Did you find them?*" Ryu asked
"Yes and no" Zukou said
"I think we saw them but they're not human anymore"
"We need to report this" Zukou said

He bit his thumb and smeared the blood on his palm and then slammed it to the desert floor

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" he said

A peculiar creature stuck an eye less head out of the sand, it looked to be more teeth than anything else. It was simply a round opening full of teeth

"Zark I need to you carry a message to the village for me"
"_Yea sure what do you need Zuks_"
"Tell anyone in the clan that the scientists have been mutated what are the instructions"
"_Gotcha_" the small worm creature said

It burrowed into the ground and disappeared

"Now we wait" Zukou said


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Alice quickly took in the surroundings. she noticed the oasis was like a rift valley. High sides, perfect for pass style combay. "Sensai, I need you help, get me a leteral metric ton of sand, make sure their is ore in it. I'm making a pike wall." When the sand was gathered alice made metal spikes shoot out of the ground facing aways from their camp in all directions. "ok i got a plan guys. this is basicaly a rift valley. this is the perfect place for a two pronged strike. heres how it gose. one of us play the injured animal. your job is too lead them here. when they'll all in, I'll through up a wall locking them in here with us. force them to the pike wall and slughter them." what do you think sensai? alice said. if this worked, it would propably be the easyed


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Water, with Togatta*

Togatta stirred in his tent he lay there for a few seconds just listening. 

"I wonder if anyone else is awake" he thought to himself

He brought his hand up to his face and concentrated his chakra to his finger tips. They began to glow brighter and brighter until he illuminated the insides of the tent with white light. He closed is hand into a fist and the light disappeared, he frowned in the darkness. He looked around and there were white spots in his vision. 

"I fucked up my night vision" he said softly
"I have to remember that for future reference" he said as he got to his feet

He put on his pants and stepped out the flap of his tent barebacked, the huge fire that Shigure had built the night before was all but gone. The once proud flame flickered shyly barely illuminating a few inches around it. The morning was a typical morning in the land of water. There was the mist that was almost too thick to see through and the place was silent. 

Togatta loosened up his body doing a few stretches and cracking his different joints. Togatta had bones other people didn't have, so every movement he made produced a cracking popping noise. He dropped to the ground and pumped out some push ups to get his body warm. Once he was done with that he stood up and bounced on the balls of his feet. He reached up to his right shoulder and a bone pierced his skin. He grabbed the bone and pulled it free slowly with a squelching cracking noise. He held a bone sword in his hand he repeated the same with his other shoulder pulling an identical bone sword free he smiled at the fact they were both the same length. He twirled them both in his finger tips and began to go through the motions of his martial arts. There were many slicing and stabbing motions integrated with kicks and fluid dodging movement.

"I'm surprised to see you practicing this" Shigure's voice came from everywhere around him in the mist

He didn't stop though his concentration was only on what he was doing

"I can't ignore this" Togatta said executing a complex combination of blocks followed up by a flurry of stabs and slashes

Shigure smiled at his answer, combining elemental manipulation and his own Kaguya style of fighting was a great idea but to do it properly he had to master them both. Shigure popped out of the mist in front of him her katana gleaming. Togatta blocked the overhead strike by putting his swords together over his head. Shigure kicked him in the stomach and sent him pelting through the mist. He regained his footing quickly and assumed a defensive stance.

"What the fuck was that about" he said angrily
"I'm trying to train here"
"I'm trying to help you train" she said slowly from all around him

She attacked from behind him this time but he was ready, he deflected her strike with one sword and stabbed at her chest with the other. She narrowly avoided the attack.

"The length of those swords are the same as kodachi" Shigure's voice said
"The shield sword, good for defense"
"Defense on not they will still poke holes in you" Togatta said

A chain shot out of the mist and Togatta deflected it with his sword at the last second but then he felt a sword at his neck.

"What the fuck" he thought
"The first attack came from over there" he said in amazement

"A ninja has to see underneath the underneath" Shigure said patting him on his head


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2010)

*Iwagakure...*
Sparrow sits opposite of Akihiko in the lavish dining room of the Sanada Mansion, staring listlessly at a plate of buttered toast on her plate. 

"Hakumei?" she responds with wisp of a frown. His very name still stirs all kind of memories and emotions in her mind. Hakumei was one of her first teammates. He had helped her through a rough patch in her life, and she counted him as her closest friend for a time. But then one day he disappeared and his clan, the Tomoshibi, suddenly withdrew themselves into isolation. She would've done more, but then Master Hatori had offered to train her on Sky Island for a year in seclusion, and that was an opportunity that she couldn't just pass up. 

"I really don't know what happened to him," Sparrow tells Akihiko. "I did everything I could to find out...but his clan just suddenly shut themselves off from the village. It's all very strange. I wouldn't be lying if I said I missed him." 

Sparrow sighs and takes a halfhearted small nibble of the toast. Better not to think of him she muses, still having faith that somewhere out there he is still well and will return one day again. Better to steer the conversation towards the future and brighter possibilities. 

"We have a new teammate you know. He's a Genin...I heard that he's an odd sort but I wasn't given any specifics. We should meet up with him soon." 

*The Mist...*
Isane had already woken up just before dawn and headed into the woods to practice a certain jutsu that she didn't feel comfortable training in front of others. So far her progress has been miserable and she didn't make much progress. After the disappointing training session, she decided to take a quick soak in a river that she had come upon. The water was a bit chilly, but It was quite invigorating all in all, fully awakening her mind to total alertness. 

As Isane returns to the camp she can see Togatta sparring with Shigure through her Byakugan. She runs her hands through her still slightly damp sandy blond hair and shakes her head. "He doesn't seem to ever stop training," she mutters incredulously to herself. 

I'd probably be a Jounin by now if I had his work ethic Isane realizes bemusedly with an inward grin as she comes upon the camp. 

Isane looks towards them. "Morning, so are we ready to depart?" she asks them, but then the loud snoring of Suimaru from within his tent answers her question for her.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Iwagakure, with Shisu*

Shisu looked down at the orb of floating poison in the palm of his hand, it was a deep purple colour. He spun the orb faster and faster until it began to change shape. He threw it with great accuracy at a dummy some distance away. It splattered all over the dummy dripping onto the ground. If that were a person where ever the poison touched they would begin to lose feeling in the affected areas. It was a paralytic poison, it wouldn't kill the person affected with it. Not right away at least, not unless it got within the blood and began to paralyze organs.

"I can't believe they put me back on a team" he said sulkily

He looked up at the sun in the sky, it was about the time he was supposed to collect his new mission. He looked down at his poison covered hand and the purple viscous liquid disappeared into his hand. He put on his gloves and walked toward the gates of the Hadomaru compound. The compound wasn't even housed in the city, it was well away from the walls of the city and protected by a barrier technique that kept the poisonous air inside. He walked through the streets largely ignored by the other residents. Only Hadomaru clan members were allowed to come in to the compound. It was dangerous for anyone else to come in, with so many poisonous gases around the air was a virtual cocktail of unknown toxins.

He passed through the barrier on the district's border the barriers purified anyone that passed through it. He was toxin free once he didn't use any of his jutsu. He adjusted his mask and made his way to the offices of the Tsuchikage. He didn't actually expect to see him but there is where he would get the mission info and the name of his new team members. He walked into the building earning a few glares and scoffs from the people there. They black horns he wore on his head named him as a Hadomaru. He walked up to the desk

"My name is Hadomaru Shisu" he said in his most polite voice
"I'm here to collect a mission and the list of teammates for my team"

The woman behind the desk stood a good distance off and pulled an large brown envelope from a cabinet. She threw it through the air so she didn't have to get close to Shisu. He frowned under his mask but she couldn't know that. He grabbed the envelope out the air and opened it

"Hmm, Sparrow and Sanada Akahiko" he said thoughtfully

He knew who Sparrow was, everyone in the village did, Sanada was a famous clan in Iwa also.

"I guess I'll go look for the Sanada first"

He turned and walked out of the office with the envelope in his gloved hand. He made his way to the Sanada mansion and knocked on the door.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Takigakure Team 2*

Junsui frowned as Kurai didn't answer him

"I was just trying to make conversation" he thought to himself

As stated Hitogoroshi did set a fast paste, it was faster than they did at anytime on their first mission. Junsui ran with his back bent leaning forward with his hands at their sides. He noticed that Rinko was doing much better than he did the first time. It was just past midday now and the sun beat down on them

"We'll take a short rest" Hitogoroshi shouted
"What?" he thought to himself
"There is a stream right ahead"
"We'll take two minutes to get some water and rest"
"Is she serious?" Rinko breathed
"A two minute break?"
"Would you rather no break at all?" Kurai asked

He like Junsui weren't winded, Rinko watched them in amazement. The got the the stream like Hitogoroshi said. Rinko ran over and dunked her head into the water. Junsui and Kurai stooped and cupped water to drink from the river. Rinko lay on the ground breathing hard, Junsui didn't sit down. He just leaned on a rock and waited for Hitogoroshi to call the move again. It took longer then he expected it to for the call to come.

"OK, lets go" Hitogoroshi said

He offered his hand to Rinko and she took it and he pulled her to her feet and they were moving again.

"The next time we stop will be for the night" Hitogoroshi called


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Mist...*
As Misuto waits for his very late teammates, planning how he will welcome them, suddenly the hairs on the back of his neck stand up. His mother, Niri Hoshigake, appears behind him like a wraith out of the mist. Misuto leaps away just as she cleaves the tree stump in two, that he had been sitting on. She holds a meat cleaver sword very similar to Misuto's but it's lighter and smaller, to accomodate her much more petite frame. She's only five foot four, but yet all killer, and the Mist's greatest assassination specialist. In fact they say that her mastery of the quick kill rivals even that of Zabuza of old. 

Misuto rolls to his feet and narrows his eyes at the woman. Her long and straggly blue hair hangs in front of her face, obscuring it. He can just make out her crimson blood eyes through the tangle of blue hair. This is how she likes to say good morning to her son. They don't call her "The Piranha of the Mist" for nothing afterall. She's been trying to murder him since he was in the crib...for his own good of course as she once told him. 

"Morning you bitch!" Misuto tells her with a smile.  

Niri laughs shrilly and seems to debate going after Misuto again, but after a few seconds thought she straps her sword to her back. "I wanted to see you before you went on your mission...you little shit spawn of mine!" 

"Whadaya want then!" Misuto snarls at her impatiently. 

"Do not dishonor me. You have grown strong this year, but you are still naught but a minnow among true Sharks," she hisses in a low voice while looking around her. "You must not disappoint your Uncle Arlong. Remember our plans..."

Misuto shakes his head at her in annoyance and he mimes his mothers voice, "Don't forget about the plans, don't forget about the plans," he hisses back at her mockingly. "Of course I haven't forgotten! Hell I even had to remind Isane of it when I saw her ass." 

Niri glares at Misuto at the mention of Isane. "I do not like that whore. She cannot be trusted." She reflexively runs her fingers along the bone ivory handle of her sword with a grin, as if thinking of something very delightful. 

"DON'T YOU DARE TOUCH HER!!!" Misuto suddenly growls ferally, his eyes lighting up with rage. Niri almost once tried to murder Isane while she was sleeping, but he managed to convince her not to. To this day Isane still has no idea how close she came to being fed to the Killer Whales that prowl the coasts of the Hoshigake clan's territories. "SHE'S MINE!!!!"

Niri cackles like a Hyena. "Still thinking with your nether regions and not your brain I see!!!" Suddenly she melts back into the Mist and disappears with the same wraith like movement that she appeared with. 

Her voice echoes threateningly all around him, "Do not fail me oh foul spawn of my loins!" 

Misuto flips her the bird in every direction and finds somewhere else to sit. "Bitch..." he mutters. She'll get her's too. He's getting stronger every day to make sure of it.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Water, With Togatta*

Togatta watched as a wet Isane walks back into the camp, he didn't know she wasn't in her tent. He wondered where she went, she would have had to left before he woke up. He twirled the bone swords around in his finger tips thinking about what she was doing off by herself so early in the morning. The sun was just coming out and it was already burning the thick mist away. 

"Morning, so are we ready to depart?" Isane asked
"Slug boy isn't awake yet" Togatta said 

He began to mess around with the swords throwing them around and catching them and knocking them back into the air with each other. He threw them both into the air and caught them by the hilts and threw them into the same tree he'd thrown the other one the night before. They stuck with a loud *THUNK* the morning light made the sweat on his body shine slightly.

"I'll be back" Togatta said
"Where are you going?" Shigure asked
"To find what ever stream Isane found" he said without turning back

He walked off in the direction that Isane had just come from

*Land of Wind, with Suniko*

Zukou looked at Alice

"What are you talking about?" he asked
"What do you want a ton of sand for?"

She began to explain herself but Zukou cut her off

"We aren't going to fight a war" he started in an annoyed tone
"We aren't trying to siege the oasis"
"I'm sure what ever those scientists have turned into won't leave the oasis"
"It's been a week and they haven't yet"
"If they do they'll be fighting on my turf" he said with a smile
"When we get word from the village we'll decide what to do" 
"For now just sit tight and conserve your chakra" he said 

He pat her on her shoulder and turned around to set up the tents

"Suniko you make sure nothing sneaks up on us"
"Alice if you want you can fortify the area around us"
"Nothing too extreme please"
"Ryu you can come help me"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Land of Wind

Ryu removed the tent set up from his, Alice's, and Suniko's packs.  He unrolled the tarp and unfolded the rods, before laying them on the ground.  He looked around at the parts and got to work.  First he set up Alice's.  He stuck the ros into the sand, fashioning them to all meet at the top at a single point.  He nodded and grabbed the tarp.

He flung the tarp over the triangle of rods and made her tent.  He took a kunai and slashed a neat, straight line down the front to make the flap that would serve as a door.  He smirked at his handiwork before getting started on Suniko's.  He repeated the same process with hers and his own.  He looked around.

To give the girls privacy they had their own tents.  Ryu's was slightly bigger to accomodate himself and Zukou.  There was a hanging flap between his sleeping area and his sensei's.  He made the cut that would serve as a door on both sides of the tent before cracking his neck.  _Well, my job's done_.  He walked over to his pack and lifted the chidori scroll.

He began reading, taking in every detail.  He practiced the handseal order, and after three tries, he got the order down, and could perform it in under two seconds.  It wasn't hard, considering chidori only requires three seals.  He began charging his lightning chakra accordingly, but this time after performing the seals.  A sudden bolt of lightning appeared on his hand, flickered, and disappeared as swiftly as it came.  He stared at his palm.  This jutsu was going to be killer.

_This technique... it's crazy.  It requires a huge amount of focused chakra to be directed by a huge amount of speed.  This drawback is a bitch, however.  An movement that's straight-forward and easy to read.  Plus, I'm going so fast I can hardly take in what I'm seeing, let alone dodge.  Maybe I can mess with it, make it more suited to my needs..._

Ryu was deeply engrossed in his scroll when he heard his name.  He marked his place and rolled the scroll up.  He already had the handseals memorized, now he was reading up on proper chakra allotment for the chidori.  It was a dangerous technique.  He couldn't wait to master it.

He smiled at Alice.  "Alice, we're not certain if there will even be a fight.  That is a plethora of potentially wasted chakra, time, and effort."

He walked over to Zukou.  "Thanks for the scroll sensei.  It's really helping me."  He cracked his neck and held his hands behind his head.  "Something I can help with?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 5, 2010)

*Takigakure, With Team 2*

"Hey Kurai-kun, what's up with the hat?" Junsui asked looking at his team mate. "I usually wear this hat and cloak on missions depending on how I am feeling" Kurai explained. Junsui opened his mouth to say something but they were interrupted by two figures appearing in front of the party. "Sorry to interrupt Hitogoroshi-sensei" Hotaru said apologetically, "if at all possible we would just like to give our brother something" Hotaru said bowing. Hitogoroshi nodded and Akio tossed a scroll violently at Kurai before disappearing in a puff of smoke. "Take care Otouto" Hotaru said with a smile before disappearing herself.

Kurai snatched the scroll and tucked it under his cloak without so much as saying a word. "I didn't know you had siblings" Rinko said excitedly. Kurai simply nodded and Rinko decided it would be a good idea not to press any further. Kurai wasn't the talkative type and she didn't want to pry into his life lest he distance himself from her. She decided she would let him reveal more about himself in time. "If we are all prepared we will set out" Hitogoroshi said in her usual dangerous voice. And with that the team took off at full tilt.

_A few hours later.........._

Hitogoroshi finally came to a stop and dropped her bag in the middle of a clearing. "We will rest here until further notice" she said before disappearing. "If I didn't have my doujutsu that run would have been awful" Kurai thought to himself grateful for the extra energy his kekkai genkai provided. Kurai unfurled the scroll his siblings had given him and began reading it carefully. It was a jutsu scroll and it contained two techniques, "Kage bunshin no jutsu and phantom image no jutsu" Kurai read silently.

Kurai scanned over the mechanics and explanations for each jutsu in detail, the more he knew about the jutsu before he attempted it the easier it would be to use and the more efficiently he could use it. "The kage bunshin can increase the speed and efficiency of my training" Kurai concluded furling up the scroll carefully before tucking it away. Kurai leapt to a tree and disappeared from sight before dropping into an adjacent clearing. "Kage Bunshin no jutsu" Kurai said forming the necessary seals. There was a puff of smoke and a kage bunshin appeared next to Kurai. "Good lets get started" Kurai said with a smile.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Alice-desert oasis

Alice slamed her hands into the ground at the edge of the area and metal pikes shot up. These would prevent anything bigger then a rabbit from getting in. "tuis should do for now." she said to her self happley. "I can't believe they think my plan wouldn't work. It's perfect for these kinds of missions."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2010)

Shou-

He walked the village, he took his time getting to the gate. Misuto would be there first, he always was. It was the one thing he did that really mattered, he was on time for the most part. Lyra would be last, she ate a great deal and took her time. As always, Shou was the second to arrive, the middle of the group. Not caring enough to show up early, but not uncaring enough to show up too late. And seeing as all he had to look forward to was Misuto, he was in no mood to go quicker. 

Over the year he'd grown tired of the games. He had a goal, he has achieved a higher rank. He would not simply let Misuto get to him anymore. But being lost in his thoughts, he'd failed to realize how close he'd gotten to the gate. He could see misuto, the insane nutjob, he was talking to his blade again, talking as if the blade was real. it was a sad and pathetic site to see, Shou could only ignore the spectacle. He made his way past Misuto and to the other side of the gate, taking a seat on the edge, he never mentioned a word to his teammate, he waited for Lyra and for their Sensai and waited for the information on their mission before leaving.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

Hitogoroshi watched as Kurai disappeared into the bushes, to go training no doubt. She looked at her other charges Junsui and Rinko were talking, he would no doubt disappear soon also. He turned to walk away from Rinko and she called out to him.

"Junsui, don't go too far"
"I want to talk to all of you shortly"

Junsui nodded, he turned and ran off in the opposite direction of Kurai. He found a nice clearing and summoned Ekisho 

"Finally" the huge lizard said with a hiss

It pulled it's swords free and stood there looking at Junsui

"You're going to use two of those at once?" Junsui asked
"Yes" Ekisho answered his lips curling up in what should have been a smile

He attacked Junsui and he pulled his sword free blocking the attack his knees buckled and his feet sank into the soft ground. He had one hand on the hilt of the sword and the other supporting the back of it. He roared ahd pushed the two swords off and spun his own sword but it was easily parried by Ekisho

"It seems we'll have to start all over" Ekisho said in annoyance
"You better not take it easy on me" Junsui said 

He ran at the lizard his sword ready and made a kage bunshin at the last second just before bringing his sword down. The lizard blocked the attacks with his swords and took a step back

"Good" Ekisho said smiling

They continued back and forth until Junsui saw and opening, he passed it over the first time sure it would present itself again. When it did he made another bunshin and attacked it. Ekisho laughed and spun and slammed his tail into the bunshin causing it to disperse. The sword it was holding dropped to the ground. 

"What the hell" Junsui said walking over to the sword and picking it up
"Wasn't that supposed to disappear too?" he asked in disbelief
"I guess Zuru-oyaji didn't tell you about the sword"
"He gave me a scroll and told me I should read it when I get better with the sword"
"Well read it now" Ekisho said
"Fighting you when you don't know about your weapon is a waste of time"

Junsui tossed the scroll to his bunshin

"No need to stop" Junsui said attacking the lizard

Ekisho and Junsui continued back and forth when the bunshin suddenly dispersed and Junsui's eyes lit up. The lizard thought he saw something and retreated quickly. Junsui touched the hilt of the sword and pulled an identical sword from what seemed like nowhere and hurled it at the lizard. He blocked it easily causing the sword to fly up into the air. Junsui was already on him but Eiksho stabbed his swords into the ground and performed a complex combination of movements and knocked Junsui's sword from him but as soon as he did that Junsui dispersed in a puff of smoke. Ekisho looked up and saw Junsui grab the sword that he'd thrown earlier and brought the stolen sword up to defend himself but it disappeared from his hands. He dived out of the way grabbing one of his swords with his tail and Junsui landed and slashed the area Ekisho was just standing in.

"What the hell was that?" Ekisho asked
"The scroll" Junsui said with a smile
"The timing on making the sword vanish was a little early" Ekisho said
"If you'd done it a few seconds later I may have been dead" 
"You were trying to show off" Junsui said nodding at the sword stuck in the ground
"I don't want to beat you like that" he said with a smile

Hitogoroshi suddenly appeared

"Junsui come on" she said and disappeared again

He looked up the sun wasn't read to set yet, he wondered what she wanted.

"I'll see you tomorrow Ekisho" Junsui said 

*Elsewhere
*
Hitogoroshi appeared in a different clearing

"Kurai, come back to camp now" 
"I want to talk to all of you" she said

*Back at camp
*
Rinko sat on the ground waiting for the others to come back, Hitogoroshi had left to call them not too long ago. She eventually appeared as she usually did, Junsui and Kurai showed up not long after also.

"I've let you do a lot of individual training" she said her arms folded
"The only time you've ever had to work as a team is that first day I tested you"
"I want to do some team training" she said glaring at the three gennin


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 5, 2010)

Ameryllis noticed everyone was awake except for Suimaru. Dand. She though.

"Wake up Suimaru everyone is reaady practically." She said. Suimaru woke up.

"W-What?" he said drowsly.

"I said everyone is awake." Ameryllis repeated herself. Suimaru let it go through his head a while before realizing what sge said. What? He was the last one to be ready? He looked so lazy.

"Crap." Suimaru muttered as he put on his shirt.

"Go take a quick wash. I think there is a stream nearby." Ameryllis ordered.

"Fine." He said as he rushed out toward the stream not paying any attention to anyone.

It was a while before he found it but when he did he quickly undressed and jumped in. He had to do this fast.

"Boys." Ameryllis said as she finished her letter and packed up Suimaru's things.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto picks up on Shou's cowardly scent, it reminds him of a Chicken, long before he arrives within view. He eyes Shou and snickers to himself, as the boy obviously ignores him and sits away on the opposite side of the gate. This punkass and he go way back. 

Misuto can't even remember how many times they've tried to kill each other, whether on a Pirate ship, an underground Samurai fortress, an Okama circus (that mission still gives Misuto chills), or whatever. However this is what makes their unlikely team so deadly and earned them the moniker of the infamous "Mist Trio." In a weird and twisted way, their animosity and blood lust for each other drives each of them to become stronger and deadlier. To be better killers, better weapons of madness. Plus they just don't give a shit about anything or anyone. 

In all honesty if Shou weren't such a dickhead, Misuto might just offer him an alliance. They could make such beautiful music together and make the rivers run red with blood. A literal symphony of death, with Misuto as the conductor of course. 

The insane Genin flashes his bright white shark teeth at Shou. "Well if it isn't Shou motherfuckin Kosaname...I knew I smelled somethin' yellow comin down the road!" Misuto laughs. 

"Say I heard you found yer fuckin' long lost twin brother or some kind of corny soap operey bullshit like that. I hope he ain't as much of a bitch as you are..." 

*The Leaf...*
Flames roar out of the top floor of a devastated apartment building, caught in the wake of one of Taron's bombings. A woman screams helplessly from the sidewalk that her baby is still inside. Suddenly the top floor explodes. *BABOOM!* Not a second later, a figure leaps out of the flames like a missile. Kazuma, his face blackened and singed, flies out of the inferno in a tight ball and lands onto the sidewalk, gingerly cradling something in his arms. It's wrapped tightly in his own flack jacket, and he lands on the pavement in such a way that whatever he's holding bears the least brunt of his fall. 

Kazuma quickly turns towards the woman who was screaming frantically for her baby. Suddenly the cries of an infant emanate from within his singed flack jacket. Kazuma tosses it away, revealing a wailing ten month old baby girl in his arms. The woman's face, which was in a state of panic and horror only a second before, breaks out into a gasp of pure joy and tears of relief. 

"I assume she's yours?" Kazuma asks her casually with a tired smirk from under his mask, as he hands the baby to her. 

"Oh thank you so much!!" she cries, and hugs her baby tightly to her bosom. 

Kazuma nods at her and takes a second to collect himself before running off. The woman calls after him, "Wait what's your name?" she cries. Kazuma almost feels like replying that his name is Superman, but that wouldn't be too modest he supposes. 

"I'm just a regular Shinobi," he responds simply before disappearing around the corner. As Kazuma runs a few blocks down he notices a familiar Hyuuga girl helping out with the relief effort. His eyes widen, and he smiles to himself. Why wouldn't he? She's his girlfriend after all, and he went through a lot of trouble to get her. He can't help but think of Kaion Uchiha for some reason. 

"IZUME!!" he exclaims. 

Izume Hyuuga spins around towards his voice and runs towards him. A look of concern appears on her face as she sees his current state and she hugs him tightly. "Are you alright?!" she asks him. Kazuma shrugs it off as if it isn't important and looks back at her seriously. 

"I'm fine...I just need you to use those beautiful eyes of yours and help me find somebody,"  he responds in an earnest voice.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Mist...*
> Misuto picks up on Shou's cowardly scent, it reminds him of a Chicken, long before he arrives within view. He eyes Shou and snickers to himself, as the boy obviously ignores him and sits away on the opposite side of the gate. This punkass and he go way back.
> 
> Misuto can't even remember how many times they've tried to kill each other, whether on a Pirate ship, an underground Samurai fortress, an Okama circus (that mission still gives Misuto chills), or whatever. However this is what makes their unlikely team so deadly and earned them the moniker of the infamous "Mist Trio." In a weird and twisted way, their animosity and blood lust for each other drives each of them to become stronger and deadlier. To be better killers, better weapons of madness. Plus they just don't give a shit about anything or anyone.
> ...



"The smell of rotted fish radiates from you a mile away Sharky." Shou replies, Misuto was annoying, He was far to crazed about killing even for the mist, the bastard knew nothing but it, he didn't know how to hold back, how to restrain himself. This is what had caused their problem in the first place. Shou knew limits, he knew how far to take the killing and where to stop it, Misuto, his killing was a play. He treats the world like a video game or a movie, killing because it's funny. 

"I found him, indeed, i found him." Shou looked up and eyed Misuto. "Lex Kosaname, Konoha gennin, born on an island and parted by a quake. The three tails to thank for it." Yes, the three tails.. he remembers the day so well, its power awoke the volcano on the island. That damned monster... Perhaps that's why he can't stand lyra, the holder of the creature that took his childhood.

"If you have a problem with it shark, maybe you'd like me to make some soup out of you? I'd serve it in your skull obviously, a sort of homage to your carnage."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Water, with Togatta and the others
*
Togatta sat on a rock his tent packed all his clothes on charging the tips of his fingers with white raiton energy. He watched out the corner of his eye as Ameryllis packed up Suimaru's stuff

"I wish I had a slave too" he said aloud

He shot one of his finger bullets strait through a tree in front of him. He was getting better at it. The energy didn't fizzle out anymore it went strait through sometimes through what ever was behind it sometimes getting lodged in the tree behind it.

"What the fuck is taking the slug so long?"
"I'm sure Isane could take a bath quicker than him and she's a girl" he said loudly

Sunimaru walked back into the clearing just in time to hear him

"FINALLY!!!" Togatta said impatiently hopping off the rock he was standing on

He walked over to the tree that he threw his swords into earlier and pulled two of them free. He attempted to charge one of the swords and it flared for a second then died down. The entire sword was charge but the raiton was so thin it was almost invisible. He slashed at the splinted bone sword that was left there by him the day before destroying it completely this time. The raiton winked out and he spun the swords in his fingers and put them away somewhere under his cloak.

A few minutes later they began to move

"We should be at the docks around midday" Shigure announced
"We'll charter a boat to Leviathan Island" 
"Why is it called that?" Togatta asked
"Legend says a leviathan lived in the waters around the island that's why humans were never able to live there"

Togatta nodded and pulled one of his swords free

"Lets see if I can figure this shit out" he said as the blade began to glow
"I'm giving myself until midday" he said


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Isane looks herself up and down and chuckles. "Oh _wow_. You're right I am a girl," she tells Togatta sarcastically, as if she's suddenly grown boobs overnight. As they head onwards towards their destination, this momentary diversion gives her the perfect opportunity to ask Shigure something she's wanted to know ever since meeting the woman. It's a part of her "research". 

"Shigure-taichou may I ask you something?"  Isane asks her. 

The Jounin woman looks back at Isane and nods her head. "Well I was wondering if you've ever fought a Hyuuga before? I'm trying to do as much research on them as possible. Any insights would be helpful," she says while patting the left side of her tilted headband with a smirk. 

Isane of course has only ever fought one Hyuuga, and his eye currently resides in her left eyesocket. She can still see that insane man's face in her minds eye as if it were only yesterday, that of Kamino Hyuuga. It really wasn't so much of a fight as her getting lucky against a half dead Hyuuga really. Isane also knows for a fact that Arlong took the Hyuuga's corpse to one of his many research facilities, for what end she's not sure, but she has some ideas. 

_*Stone...*_
As Sparrow and Akihiko catch up on old times, Akihiko's servant Tasuki walks into the dining room and interrupts them. 

"Pardon me Akihiko-sama, but there is a boy here to see you. His name is Shisu Hadomaru..." 

Sparrow laughs with at the irony. "Nice," she comments. "Just when we were about to go meet up with him too." 

"I left the boy waiting outside..." Tasuki mutters with slight distaste, "...er for obvious reasons." 

Akihiko and Sparrow both get up and head towards the front door. Sparrow herself had only interacted little with those of the Hadomaru clan. They're very isolated due to the nature of their sometimes volatile abilities. However Master Hatori had told her that their existence was necessary and valuable for the Village's strength, and not to judge them based on just appearance alone. 

As they exit through the front door, they meet Shisu. Sparrow's gaze instantly falls upon Shisu's mask, but she makes sure not to stare. Instead she smirks at Shisu and offers him her right hand. 

"Hi there, I'm Sparrow. Nice to meet you Shisu," she tells him, not worried at all if she's breaking some kind of taboo for offering him her hand. She's the host of the Five-Tails after all and can handle quite a lot.    

*DAMN RIGHT!* Dolly echoes from within her mind.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Wind with Suniko
*
Zukou looked over at Alice and over heard her talking to herself

"It's not that we don't think your plan would work Alice" he said
"It's just not the right plan for this situation"
"We don't know what our orders will be" he said
"They could say that they want us to come back"
"They could say they want to send a new team of scientists and we would have to assist them"
"We could be instructed to fight the creatures"
"You see what I mean when I say that we don't need to do all of what you suggested"

Just then the sand beneath stirred

"_Yow Zuki_" a voice said

Zukou knelt down as the same creature stuck it's head out of the sand

"_They said to destroy all of the creatures but one_"
"_That last one should be brought back to the village alive_"

Zukou sighed and looked at the little sandworm

"Do they realize I have three gennin with me?" he asked
"_They said the mission has been bumped up to a B rank_"

Zukou nodded and Zark disappeared underneath the sand

"Ryu, Alice, Suniko!!!" Zukou shouted

The three gennin walked over to where Zukou now stood

"Instructions from the village is to destroy the creatures"
"We need to keep one alive and carry it back"
"I have an idea how to do that"
"So my plan?" Alice asked expectantly 
"No, we don't even know what we're fighting" Zukou said
"Ryu and myself will go on a recon mission tomorrow"
"Suniko and Alice you will remain here"
"We don't need everyone to go down there"

Alice frowned

"Don't worry Alice, you will have your chance to fight"
"I'm carrying Ryu with me because of his ability to read the situation and observe" Zukou said
"When it's time to fight you'll definatly be my first choice"
"That's all for tonight" Zukou said 

He walked to the edge of the wall of spikes Alice had erected and jumped over. Suniko joined him soon after

"How come you aren't carrying me?" she asked
"Honestly because you can't see" he said 

She frowned

"I need more eyes than just my own" 
"We need to figure out as much about these creatures before we engage them" Zukou said putting his hand on her head

Suniko got up and walked away from him and the camp

"It's been so long since my sight has stopped me from doing something" she said sadly

She turned to face the setting sun, she couldn't see it. She just knew where it was. She made a few hand seals and blew a gust of air kicking up a large volume of sand sending it into the sky toward the sunset

"I won't be blind forever" she said a tear rolling down her face


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Alice-desert oasis

Alice threw her arm around suniko. "Don't worry girl?we know we'll be here for a while so let's get us a real base camp." she said smileing. He slamed her hands into the ground. She made the ground rise under the pikes. A wall was rising out of the ground. It was 5 feet high. "who's hungry" she said standing up and using off her dress. She picked up a bundle of sitcks and started a fire by using her grind. This happened by the sparks from the grinds lightening bounching off a metal plate she placed in the middle of the wood bundle.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Water, With Togatta, Isane, Suimaru and Shigure*

"Well I was wondering if you've ever fought a Hyuuga before? I'm trying to do as much research on them as possible. An insights would be helpful," she says while patting the left side of her tilted headband with a smirk

Shigure turned her head and looked down at Isane

"I fought a single Hyuuga" in my life time
"It was when I was taking my chunnin exam" Shigure said

She remembered the fight like it was yesterday, all her fights she could recall at a moments notice. She stood before a short haired Hyuuga in the Konoha Stadium. She remembered the butterflies in her stomach at the time of the randomizations. When she saw who she was pitted against her heart fluttered as she looked across at him right into his milky white eyes. He moved before she did and jumped down onto the stage to the roar of the crowd. She pat her sword and followed him down to several boos from the crowd.

She sized him up as he took his stance, at that time she only carried a single weapon. A katana with a chain on it's hilt, his stance seemed defensive so she dared not open the attack. She knew a little bit about their style of fighting and their 360 degree vision. She closed her eyes and made the seals for the technique that would take away his advantage. A thick mist began to materialize from all around the stadium. She could hear the the people in the crowd complain at having their sight blocked.

"You can't hide from me you cowardly bitch" she heard come from the mist s

The fool had given away his position so easily, she made a few more seals and spoke

"I'm sorry to fight you like this" she said her voice coming from everywhere
"To fight you any other way would me a loss for me"

She heard laughing and began to move toward where she knew he was. Her eyes were closed and she depended only on her sense of hearing. Just as she was about to attack him he did an attack that he didn't call out spinning at the last second to knock her sword out of her hand. Thankfully she was able to grab the chain and pull it back to her before disappearing into the mist again. From the exchange she had figured out the range of his eyesight in the mist. She realized that he was unable to see properly in the mist because of her chakra obscuring his vision. The mist was chock full of her chakra

"Time to end it" she said from everywhere and no where at the same time

She threw a kunai from is left side and attack him a split second after he grabbed the kunai from his right side. She ran her sword strait through his side and knocked him to the ground with a sharp blow to his neck. The mist cleared and she was standing over his blood stained body.

"So that's why they call you gemini" he said angrily
"You used them against me"
'My eyes"
"You used my reliance on them"

Shigure finished recounting the story and looked at Isane

"Luckily I had the proper tools to fight him" she said shaking her head
"I guess the only tip I can give you is to not depend on it too much"
"I only saw one of his attacks, being a primarily taijutsu fighter myself I didn't really want to get too close to him until i was ready to end it"
"I'm sure you've seen videos of juuken practitioners"

Isane nodded

"You can ask Suimaru's guardian" Shigure suggested
"She has been out of the village a lot more than me"

*Iwagakure with Shisu
*
Someone had answered the door and when he'd asked for Sanada Akihiki the person had slammed the door in his face.

"I guess they don't want me in this house either" he thought with a frown
"I don't know why I'm ever surprised by that anymore"

He stood in the doorway and waited, even thought he assumed the person went to call his team mate he wasn't sure but there wasn't anything he could do other than wait. The door re-opened a short while later and the person he knew to be Sparrow walked out the door

"Hi there, I'm Sparrow. Nice to meet you Shisu," she said offereing her hand

Shisu was in shock at first, no one ever offered him their hand to shake it. He slowly took her hand in his own gloved hand and shook it.

"You're Sparrow-chan" he said from under the mask
"I didn't expect to meet you here"
"My name is Hadomaru Shisu" he said just in case she didn't know

The way she was acting toward him she obviously didn't know, he turned to the other person. A white haired boy, who was obviously older than him kinda pretty for a ninja

"You're Sanada Akihiko right?"
"I have our mission here" he said 

He bowed and held up the brown envelope up above his head

"We can discuss it out here if I'm not allowed inside the house" Shisu said in the strange distorted voice that the mask gave him


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 5, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Land of Wind

Ryu smiled sadly at Suniko and Alice.  He looked over at Zukou.  "Thanks for trusting me with this, sensei." _ Poor Suniko.  She's held back by something that isn't her fault._  He looked over at them before walking toward them.  He walked to Alice and gave her a warm hug.  "Sorry, Alice."  He then looked at Suniko.

He walked over to her and plopped down.  He looked at her and pulled her into her own hug.  "I'm sorry, Suniko."  He released her, patting her on the back.  He looked up at the sunset.  "You are... in all rights a better shinobi than I am.  And... you're held back by something that isn't your fault.  And that isn't fair."  He looked at Alice.  "And you'll always be a better fighter, Alice.  You both are important to this team, this mission, and to me and sensei.  Please, don't feel bad."

He stood and walked to his and Zukou's tent.  "Sensei, I'm turning in."  He disappeared behind the flap and laid on his sleeping bag, slipping inside.  The desert was freezing at night, and strong winds whipped along the desert.  He was glad he had quadruple-checked the tents.  They were properly inserted, and he had personally made sure they wouldn't come undone.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 5, 2010)

*Land of Wind, with Suniko*

Suniko had to endure the sympathy treatment from Ryu and Alice before they turned in. She wished Zukou hadn't said it where everyone could hear, she was accustomed to it after all. She lay in her tent while everyone slept thinking of a way to see she was drawing one blank after another.

"I guess, I will never see" she thought to herself

She drifted off to sleep to the sound of the desert wind beating the side of the tent. She sat bolt upright and the place was pitch black, it was always pitch black though. She got up and realized she could hear anything, she panicked and got to her feet and started to feel her way around she walked and walked but she didn't touch anything.

"Why is this happening to me?" she screamed out

She dropped to her knees and began to cry in her hands

"Calm down" she said to herself
"This doesn't make any sense"

She started to hear the wind howling

"This sounds like the time I went to the caves with dad" she thought to herself

She remembered going inside with the other people and how afraid they were of being in the dark. It wasn't normal for them, she was accustomed to being in the dark. She remembered something else, she remembered her father explaining to her how bats saw in the dark.

"They see with their ears" he said

She sat bolt upright, she was in her tent. She put her finger to her eyes and they were wet but she couldn't think about that now.

"They see with their ears" she repeated to herself shortly
"I have an idea" she said to herself to excited to sleep


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 6, 2010)

Plato Setarcos, Konohagakure

"Yeah, fuck you too!" Plato yelled out as the man who had left him sprawled out on the ground with a massive bruise sprouting out of his head walked away shaking his head in disgust.

"Just because you're an ANBU doesn't give you the right to jump around the tops of buildings and hide in the shadows acting like you are better than the rest of us."

The ANBU was seriously starting to doubt his skills if he was seen so easily...

As Plato got to his feet an Eagle perched itself on Plato's shoulder; immediately retreating after dropping the note as there were only civilians in the area as Plato tried to strangle it for being the most powerful being in the vicinity...

-------

"So this is the forest of death, hey?" Plato muttered to himself as he looked on at the massive forest circled by a large metal fence.

Standing in front of said forest were two people.

Plato ignored the boy around his age and rushed towards the Jounin who was obviously his new sensei with his fist raised, his vision turning red, and utter nonsense spouting from his lips.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 6, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"What are we going to do?" Kurai asked flatly. "Our mission entails tracking, hunting and killing a missing nin, to train you for this mission" Hito said, "you will all bond together to take me on, I will not go lightly on you." The gennin all maintained their composure but taking on their sensei wasn't something any of them desired. "Prepare yourself" Hito said cracking her knuckles menacingly. The gennin immediately assumed defensive stances as their sensei began to form quick seals. The gennin scattered instinctively to minimize casualties and Kuroshi decided to target Kurai. "Futon: Shinku Renpa" Hito said firing a series of sickling winds at the gennin.

While Hito's attention was drawn to Kurai Rinko sent in a bunch of her exploding hollows at her sensei. The swarmed around her and detonated kicking up dust and smoke blocking everyone's vision. Junsui rushed into the smoke his sword drawn, "no doubt she will have countered with her body hardening technique" Junsui told himself. Kurai threw two shuuriken with ninja wire attached to them and pulled himself out of the way of the futon and to safety. Junsui brought his sword down hard but Hito blocked it with her bare hands. "Junsui move quick" Kurai said forming quick seals, "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said firing a bolt of lightning at sensei as Junsui retreated.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 6, 2010)

*Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure*



StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Stone...*_
> 
> "Hi there, I'm Sparrow. Nice to meet you Shisu," she tells him, not worried at all if she's breaking some kind of taboo for offering him her hand. She's the host of the Five-Tails after all and can handle quite a lot.
> 
> *DAMN RIGHT!* Dolly echoes from within her mind.





Vash TS said:


> *Iwagakure with Shisu
> *
> "We can discuss it out here if I'm not allowed inside the house" Shisu said in the strange distorted voice that the mask gave him



*Akihiko; Iwagakure*

Akihiko looked back at the boy with the covered nose and mouth and remembered some details about the hadoumaru clan and lazily waved his hand. It's fine come inside. I'm Akihiko Sanada by the way. Yorushiku" He remembered pretty well that Tasuki had a bad skirmish with the doku clan and that was the main reason why he got one of his summons a healer named Mitsukake and Akihiko didn't really mind them, his father always said to keep good tie's with other clans be they despicable or cute, not that the Hadoumaru clan despicable he remembered quite a number of them being pretty.

Akihiko invited Shisu inside and Tasuki promptly gave a scowl as if he was very very much against Shisu getting inside the Sanada Mansion. Akihiko noticed that Shisu seemed to be a bit uncomfortable with Tasuki's wary glare. Akihiko sighed and gave a sharp glance towards Tasuki making him pout (quite cutely Akihiko thought) and left. "Please forgive Tasuki-kun's wary way of welcoming both of you" Akihiko said including Sparrow in his speech since he quite remember that Tasuki wasn't very pleased with a girl getting close to Akihiko. "He is rather protective of me and he had a bad history with a member from your clan." Akihiko said glancing towards Shiso and with that said the guy seemed to calm down and looked a bit relieved. "But rest assured that he did not mean to cause you any discomfort or trouble, well in fact he was one of the jounin's that nominated Sparrow-san for Chunin rank." With that said Sparrow seemed a bit surprised and looked at Akihiko with a questioning look. "Of course Tasuki-san was our sensei before I went to Chunin exams if you remember, he said that it seems you are able to control your jinchuu in such a high level that he thought it would be good for me to be paired up with someone with such talent" Akihiko said smiling and giving his new teammates a smile that he reserved for high ranking officials that he meets in one of his parents balls. Even though he didn't look it Akihiko was a very good actor, he can lie and not be found out if he needed to do so, and that was how he was able to have good tie's with even the baddest crowds. He had to learn to do so, the betrayal of Gingerbread had made him see that such a talent was very much useful in the life of a ninja.

Well half of what he said was true, it was true that Tasuki had a bad past with the hadoumaru's and it was also true that he was one of the jounin's that nominated Sparrow but of course the part where Akihiko would "be good for me to be paired up with such talent" part was bullshit. However he needed to say that so any bad feelings towards Tasuki would be canceled out. It wouldn't be good if Akihiko's most trusted person was not trusted by his own teammate's, in the long run it wouldn't be. Akihiko had heard from his father that Ulik the current Tsuchikage had eyed Sparrow to be the next Tsuchikage and him Akihiko as the next leader of Iwagakure's very own "Anbu" the Sanada Clan must have good ties with them so that Iwagakure's balance and Village will always proper. The group went into the Dining Hall again, now with Shiso.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 6, 2010)

*Sachi Kimura: Konoha Bunker*

Two years ago, Sachi would have never imagined that in the case of an attack on the village, she would be evacuated along with the other civilian woman and children. Two years ago, she would have imagined herself as one of the brave ninja on the frontlines, defending the village against any outsiders. But that had been before everything had fallen apart. Before her parents had died at the hands of the now-missing-nin Taron Hitori, before Sachi had retreated into herself and her garden, withdrawing from ninja life. Even though she'd placed a request to the Hokage to be returned to active duty once more, it was still a day or two before her status was officially changed. Sachi fished the dusty Leaf headband out of her pocket and turned it over in her hands as she made her way up the trail. Running a finger along the edge of the metal guard, Sachi tried to ignore the feeling of wrongness that hovered in her stomach. Even if she was going to be a ninja once again, she had been off-duty for two years. Her instincts were probably just acting up due to the attack on the village. This group was perfectly safe. 

Sachi looked further up the trail, where a small crowd seemed to have gathered around the opening to the bunker. Speeding up into a light jog, Sachi pushed her way through the worried people. Through a break in the masses, she caught a glimpse of blonde hair. A lanky frame. Her heart sped up, and Sachi moved faster, shoving people out of her way heedlessly. She broke through into the bunker and her eyes lighted on the boy she had hated ever since two years ago. Taron Hitori. The ninja she had tried to help, only to watch in horror as he killed her parents before her. He'd fled the village, and she'd followed, only to be defeated ruthlessly at his hands and left for dead. And now, now he was back. Sachi nearly screamed. If only she had had the couraged to remain a ninja. If she had trained for those two years, she might finally be strong enough to defeat him. But instead she was still weak. Her arms quivered with fear. She watched, once again frozen, as Taron laughed and revealed his shirt of explosive notes.

The Chuunin who had been escorting the civilians burst into action. He unleased a flurry of punches at Taron, driving the boy away from the support pillar, back towards the opening of the bunker—and the crowd. Sachi found her voice, and grasping her headband and waving it about, she drove the people away from the bunker, back down the trail. *“I'm a ninja...a ninja of the Leaf! Please remain at a distance until the enemy is dealt with.”* Sachi threw a glance over her shoulder and was hypnotized by the ongoing fight. Taron had detached one of the explosive notes and pinned it to the Chuunin, then danced away as the man went up in flames. Sachi hesitated for a moment, then sprinted back towards the two fighters. Taijutsu had always been her forte, and although she hadn't been on active duty, Sachi hadn't let herself get out of shape, despite the fact that she hadn't learned anything new. Her roundhouse kick caught Taron square in the back, sending him staggering forwards and away from the burning Chuunin, who took the chance to crawl out of the way and extinguish the flames. Taron turned around and looked at Sachi. A brief widening of his eyes was all that let her know he recognized her, and then she was dodging kunai, pushing her body to the limits as she fought to awaken the muscle memory within her. 

Cartwheel, back to her feet, slide to the left, dodge—Sachi felt as if she were caught in some intricate, deadly dance. The movement forced adrenaline through her veins, and to her surprise Sachi found that she was enjoying herself. She hadn't felt so alive since before the death of her parents. Her right elbow thudded into Taron's chest and Sachi ducked close to him, her face inches away. She opened her mouth and: *“Fukumi Hari!”* A shower of needles pierced Taron's face, popping his right eyeball, sinking into his skin, twisting him into a bloated bleeding creature. And then he disappeared in a puff of smoke. His explosive tags fluttered in the air and Sachi's body moved on instinct, performing the seals that would render the paper harmless. Sachi's needles clattered to the ground, untouched. He had merely been a Shadow Clone. Sachi swayed on her feet for a moment, gaze locked to where Taron had been a moment before. Once again, he had defeated her. Two years had passed, and he still hadn't been brought to justice. The crowd of villagers edged closer and watched in shock as the girl who had saved collapsed to the ground and began to sob helplessly.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Junsui, Rinko and Kurai*

Junsui moved to get out of the way of the attack but he didn't go too far, he knew the technique that she used was a doton technique. She wouldn't be able to use it to stop Kurai's gian, just as expected she moved out of the way. Junsui pulled a replica of his sword free and threw it at her as she moved through the air she narrowly avoided the attack. That was just to create an opening though, he jumped into the air and made a kb to step on then when that dispersed he made two more and attacked her three times in a row. She blocked the attacks but he hammered her downwards with the force alone. While she was falling she faced him and began to make seals. She blew a huge dragon shaped flame and Junsui who could do little more than get hit

"I got this" Rinko said making seals of her own

She expelled a humongous jet of water intercepting the dragon causing an explosion of steam knocking Junsui through the air. He made a bunshin to grab him and throw him into the air then another to catch him and stabilize him. he then dispersed the both of them and made on underneath him to stand on. He flipped backwards off it and dropped to the ground.

"Thanks Rinko" Junsui said as he landed
"We can't waste time" Rinko said quickly
"Kurai-kun lets try a combination attack" 

She made the same seals again and inhaled sharply putting her fingers near her mouth and expelled the wave of water at the same time Kurai made his seals and expelled a gian attack from his mouth intercepting the water and electrifying it. Junsui was right behind the wave ready to attack, he saw something that surprised him. Hitogoroshi was standing seeming frozen to the spot. He didn't hesitate though, he brought his sword up over his head and brought it down with all his strength really intending to cleave her in two. Something strange happened though just before the sword touched her she dodged in a way her body shouldn't have allowed and her hand shot out of the ground and hit him in the jaw knocking him back

"What the hell was that" Rinko asked

Junsui regained his composure quickly and took his stance but he and the others couldn't do much in the face of what they saw. Her hand was extended into the ground and popped up right in front her and it was connected by what appeared to be black threads

"That combination attack caught me by surprise" Hitogoroshi said

She pulled her hand back and the threads seemed to stitch her hand back together

"Good job but, you won't fool me again" Hitogoroshi said turning to face Junsui


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2010)

*The Mist...*


InfIchi said:


> "The smell of rotted fish radiates from you a mile away Sharky." Shou replies, Misuto was annoying, He was far to crazed about killing even for the mist, the bastard knew nothing but it, he didn't know how to hold back, how to restrain himself. This is what had caused their problem in the first place. Shou knew limits, he knew how far to take the killing and where to stop it, Misuto, his killing was a play. He treats the world like a video game or a movie, killing because it's funny.
> 
> "I found him, indeed, i found him." Shou looked up and eyed Misuto. "Lex Kosaname, Konoha gennin, born on an island and parted by a quake. The three tails to thank for it." Yes, the three tails.. he remembers the day so well, its power awoke the volcano on the island. That damned monster... Perhaps that's why he can't stand lyra, the holder of the creature that took his childhood.
> 
> "If you have a problem with it shark, maybe you'd like me to make some soup out of you? I'd serve it in your skull obviously, a sort of homage to your carnage."



Misuto can't help but laugh in a fit at Shou's threat to turn his skull into a receptacle for some tasty Shark soup a la Misuto. In his mind he visualizes Shou sitting at a dining room table, enjoying the piping hot broth carefully ladled into Misuto's own carved out skull. The image only makes him guffaw even harder. After about a minute of bellyaching laughter he manages to settle himself and wipe the tears from his eyes. 

"Sorry assclown but my Mom already tried to do that to me..._when I was five!_" he retorts at Shou sincerely and chuckles a bit more. Oh what a bitch of a Mom he's got but Misuto would have it no other way. After all if it weren't for that whore, he wouldn't be the lean mean, take no shit from anybody, kill first and ask questions later, laugh while slitting a kids throat, kind of guy that he is today.   

Misuto leans his head towards Shou and snarls menacingly at him. The thought of this little pissface having a Konoha shinobi for a brother just makes his blood boil. In fact the very mention of that village of bleeding heart chickenshit excuses for Shinobi, disgusts him to the core. I mean what kind of Shinobi in their right mind tries to help people?! he wonders to himself. Misuto fervently wishes for the day that his Uncle Arlong will finally grow a pair and finally attack that cesspool of a country. And he'll be there, Tina in hand, making the trees rain leaves of blood. 

"Please tell me you did your fuckin' duty like a true Shinobi of the blood mist, and killed that little Konoha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)," he tells Shou with veiled menace in his voice. Then Misuto runs his right hand along the steel handle of his meat cleaver sword, affectionately names Tina. 

"If you ain't man enough to do it, then I'll snuff him out for you...that's a promise. Maybe _I'll_ make a soup bowl out of his skull and send it to ya to remember him by."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 6, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

Hito blitzed Junsui and he just managed to raise his sword in time to block a blow that would have probably pierced right through him. The impact sent him reeling backwards towards some trees. Junsui moved his hands to create another kage bunshin to catch himself but he was snatched out of the air and deposited on the ground by Kurai. "Thanks" Junsui said to Kurai who merely nodded. "Futon: Atsugai" Hito said releasing a massive blast of wind towards a defenseless Rinko.

Rinko raised her hands defensively but it wasn't going to be enough. Suddenly Kurai swooped in front of Rinko supported by massive golden wings from his back. He landed in front of her and shielded them both with his wings. "Seems I'm not the only one who knows how to use kage bunshin" Junsui thought to himself as the kage bunshin that had saved him dispersed. "Is that his kekkai genkai?" Rinko thought in amazement as Kurai unfolded his wings from their defensive position.

As Kurai's wings opened up behind him his eyes widened in shock. Through his doujutsu he could see Hito's hand flying towards him in slow motion. "I can't defend myself in time?!" Kurai thought in amazement, "she's too fast!" There was a thunderous clash as Junsui managed to get between them in time defending Kurai with his sword. "That's what I want to see" Hito said sounding a bit more satisfied, "good team work." The gennin retreated to safety just as Hito began to form more seals.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Iwagakure with Shisu
*
It was a day for surprises it seemed because Akihiko invited Shisu inside, the fact that a mask covered half of his face meant it covered some of the surprise his face showed also. They walked through the mansion and Shisu looked at all the beautiful ornaments and paintings as they moved admiring the walls and carpets they passed over. Akihiko was talking about why the servant or whoever left him outside. It was probably true but it was the fact that Akihiko was smiling so much that made Shisu weary about him. Shisu listened to the stories about Sparrow but took everything he heard with a grain of salt. No one was this nice in general and no one was this nice to a Hadomaru.

"Normal people don't smile this much" Shisu thought as he looked at Akihiko
"Something about him is fake" Shisu thought

He quickly stamped the thought out of his mind though, this boy was to be his team mate. He had to trust him with his life, even if he smiled too much and had an explanation for everything maybe that was just the way he was. They made their way through the house and reached a humongous dining hall where there was a half eaten meal on two plates. Sparrow and Akihiko took seats at the table and Shisu just stood off to one side

"You can sit if you like" Akihiko said with another one of his smiles
"Thank you" Shisu said

He imagined the servant scrubbing all the spots he walked on to get to the room even cleaning the spot on the door he knocked on. He put the envelope on the table leaned back in the chair

"When you are finished eating we can discuss the mission" Shisu said

As he leaned in the chair he remembered what he'd thought about earlier and sat up strait trying to touch the least amount of the chair he possibly could


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Junsui, Rinko and Kurai
*
"I have a plan" Junsui said
"I don't have much left" Rinko said breathing hard

A huge dragon's head made of fire roared toward them, Junsui grabbed Rinko and moved out of the way along with Kurai.

"Rinko take some of my chakra"
"Use your draining ghosts" Junsui suggested

She made the seals and a pair of ghosts passed through Junsui and floated into Rinko. Her eyes opened wide and he set her down

"Are you sure you'll be fine?" Rinko asked
"I am already recharged" Junsui said
"My sword is running a little low though"

Hitogoroshi attacked them in taijutsu this time, Junsui stepped forward and blocked her attack with his sword making a kage bunshin to counter attack her. Kurai was right with him looking for an opening but Hitogoroshi was pretty good up close. Several ghosts popped up and one of them phased through Hitogoroshi from behind causing her to grunt, she punched the kage bunshin in it's gut causing it to disperse and made seals

"Fuck!!" Junsui shouted

He and Kurai dodged one left the other right as Rinko jumped up to avoid another dragon fire. The three landed close to each other and began to whisper amongst themselves. 

"That's not going to work again" Kurai said in annoyance
"Just do it!" Junsui shouted
"You won't catch me with that raiton suiton combo again" Hitogoroshi said

Rinko began to make seals, she then took a deep breath and expelled a big wave blocking Hitogoroshi's sight of them then Junsui pulled a replica free and launched it at Hitogoroshi who was sailing through the air over the wave. She dodged the sword and began to make seals.

"Just as planned" Junsui whispered under his breath


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2010)

*The Leaf...*
Izume Hyuuga activates her Byakugan eyes. Throbbing veins spiral around her temples, and her eyes seem to light up with a radiant energy. 

"Alright I'm looking," she tells Kazuma. 

They both stand on a rooftop in the center most point of the village. All around them black plumes of smoke and isolated fires rise from the streets. The byproduct of Taron's escapade. 

"Just focus," Kazuma tells her soothingly, still amazed at how beautiful she becomes whenever she activates those eyes of hers. He wonders what it would be like to have one of those eyes, maybe her wonderful eye even. However he quickly dismisses this notion. One stolen Doujutsu is enough for him he figures...for now at least.  

Taron's profile had already been disseminated to every Shinobi throughout the village and Izume expands the sphere of her vision to its maximum range, looking for his familiar features. In her minds eye she quickly scans through dozens of individuals within seconds, an old man laying faceup in a pool of blood on the pavement, a boy screaming for his lost mother, a Shinobi putting out a building fire with a massive Suiton jutsu. After several more seconds, Izume shakes her head and slumps her shoulders in defeat.

"I can't find him or any of his clones," she sighs with disappointment. "I'm sorry." 

Kazuma clenches his right fist tightly (severely burned from a fiery rescue he performed barely a minute ago) in frustration. "He had to have a means of entering without detection," he mutters aloud. He furrows his brow in thought and walks towards the edge of the building rooftop. From this vantage point he can see the great gates circle around the village. It's not lost on him that those gates are supposed to keep their enemies out, but have failed miserably today.  

"He didn't just up and vanish that's for sure!" Kazuma exclaims. He realizes with a pressing urgency that every second that goes by, is another second for Taron to leave this village unmolested, and that is simply something that Kazuma cannot abide. One does not simply walk into this village and take innocent life without paying a price. Even Pein himself, that enigmatic figure of old, couldn't do such a thing without making the ultimate sacrifice.  

Izume walks beside him and rests a comforting hand on his shoulder. "He won't get away with this," she comforts him. "It doesn't matter if he tries to run and hide back in whatever  pit he crawled out of. We'll get him." 

Suddenly Kazuma's uncovered right eye lights up as she mentions Taron crawling back into whatever pit he crawled out of. He quickly turns his gaze downwards and eyes a manhole in the center of the street. Kazuma slaps his forehead and shakes his head for not seeing something so obvious. 

_So simple! _

"That's it!" he exclaims, almost shocking Izume off balance. "What do you mean?" Izume asks him in alarm. Kazuma suddenly kisses her on the lips, "You're a genius!" 

He grabs the still confused Izume's hand and leaps towards the man hole cover. The chance of catching up with Taron may be slim at best, but they might still have time. Especially if someone else realizes the charade and intercepts him before he can escape.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 6, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Just as planned" Junsui whispered under his breath. Suddenly the sword Kuroshi had dodged transformed back into Kurai with a puff of smoke. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said exhaling a blast of lighting from his mouth and towards his unsuspecting sensei. The flash gave Kurai away and Hitogoroshi turned in surprise, "they are quite sneaky, good" she thought to herself angling her body to dodge the blast. However she couldn't completely avoid it and it ripped through her shoulder drawing blood.

Suddenly Hitogoroshi was surrounded with mini hollows, "you shouldn't be looking away sensei" Rinko said sticking out her tongue as the ghosts detonated sending Hitogoroshi flying. "We aren't finished just yet" Junsui said appearing behind his sensei his sword already racing through the air. "These brats are pressuring me?" Kuroshi said in amazement, "I took it too easy on them." Junsui swung his sword opening a shallow wound on Kuroshi's chest and she flipped in the air recovering.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Junsui, Rinko and Kurai
*
"That's enough!" Hitogoroshi called

The three of them halted their attack as she landed

"Considering the three of you have never worked together before today"
"I'm impressed"
"To draw blood from me" she said sounding slightly pleased for the first time they had eve heard
"We'll stop here, I want the three of you to discuss your techniques and think of different attack patterns"
"You will give them simple one word names"
"So instead of a full blown discussion on the battle field you will just say a simple word"
"Is that understood?" she asked

The three of them nodded, she walked away to treat her wounds. Junsui looked at the battle field there were three swords in addition to the one he held in his hand. The swords vanished as soon as he thought about it and he turned to face the others. 

"I don't have a very complicated attack pattern" Junsui said as he strapped the sword to his back
"You've seen what I can do"
"The sword replication and Kage Bunshin is all I really have"
"I have a few genjutsu I didn't show but I figured they would be useless against Hito-sensei" Rinko said

They both turned to Kurai, all he'd shown was Gian and Kage Bunshin along with those wings. 

"You got anything else in the bag?" Junsui asked Kurai


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 6, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

Kurai looked at his team mates and sighed, he hated explaining things. "I have a few ninjutsu, my kekkai genkai and summons" Kurai said simply. "For ninjutsu I use Divine Flash, which blinds and disorients the enemy, phantom image, which is a high speed taijutsu technique that leaves after images." Kurai suddenly stopped talking and Rin almost jumped when Kurai tapped her on her shoulder from behind. Rinko looked from the after image to Kurai continuously until the after image faded away.

"When activated my doujutsu basically slows everything I see down as well as absorbs light energy that can be converted into chakra and used to augment my ninjutsu as well as create those wings you just saw, my doujutsu can also see the flow of chakra and increases my vision. Lastly my summons add to my inventory as each one has a different use" Kurai said clapping his hands together causing four puffs of smoke to appear. Smaug, Rairyu and Yoru smiled at Kurai's team mates but Abraxas suddenly leapt forward.

*"Crap"* Yoru said darting off to intercept Abraxas. The jet black dragon easily caught Abraxas with his speed and pinned him down from behind. But Abraxas was stronger and managed to toss Yoru off of him. "Back up guys" Rairyu said to Junsui and Rinko. Abraxas charged at the gennin but Yoru was too fast, he intercepted Abraxas again and they struggled for a while before Abraxas tossed Yoru off. Abraxas charged at Rinko and Junsui appeared in front of her in a defensive stance.

As Abraxas was bearing down on Junsui Kurai suddenly grabbed him by his nostrils and forced his head down submissively. "Stop it" Kurai warned darkly, "these are not for eating." Abraxas looked at Kurai for a few seconds before snorting in contempt. Kurai pushed his face back and looked back to Rinko and Junsui. "Sorry about that, now like I was saying each of these four guys have a different use. Abraxas is strong, Yoru is fast, Smaug and Rairyu are both somewhat intelligent and are able to track. Any questions?" Kurai said looking at his team mates.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 6, 2010)

"YOU TOOK LONG ENOUGH." Ameryllis scolded. She felt emberrased the team was being held up because of Suimaru.

"I only took 5 minutes." Suimaru said raising an eyebrow. He didn't thing that was long.

"Thats long on a mission now here is your bag." She said handing him his stuff.

As they walked toward the group, Ameryllis heard them talking about Hyuuga's. She had fought some over her life time. They were tough but useless on someone like her who can disassemle her body into another substance. She heard Shigure saying to Isane to ask her. Ameryllis would happily help the Hyuuga girl if she asked her. As she rose her hand with an envalope with seals on it, the envalope turned to petals and drifted of.

"What was that?" Suimaru asked. Ameryllis turned around to face him.

"A letter for an old friend of mine." She said. As they headed towards the group she saw Togatta and smacked him on the head as she walked by "I am not his or anyone's servant." She whispered loud enough for him to hear.

Suimaru just stared for a while before dissmissing it.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Land of Waterfalls, Takigakure Team Two*

"He didn't try to eat us the last time" Junsui said
"He's a grouchy one isn't he" Rinko said sticking her tongue out at Abraxis
"I have a few summons myself" Junsui said 
"I have one that uses swords and one that can fly"
"He's a little one though"

Kurai dismissed the summons and the three discussed different situations they could get in and came up with different plans. Rinko said she would learn more support type water ninjutsu. Kurai and Junsui were attack types, Kurai was a sort of hybrid styled fighter. They chatted well into the darkness

"I think those are enough" Junsui said getting to his feet
"We can revise them when we add new techniques to our repertoire" Kurai suggested
"I'm going to sleep" he said yawning
"Yea" Rinko said getting to her feet also
"Who has the watch?" she asked scratching her head
"I will take tonight" Hitogoroshi said walking into the area illuminated by the camp fire

With that Junsui sat and wrapped his sword while Rinko was playing around with balls of water in her two hands. There were small smiling ghosts floating around her too.

"Hey Rinko can you control how those ghosts look?" Junsui asked

The ghosts were small with black eyes and huge smiles

"They look so goofy"
"Heeeeeyyy, they are cute" she said touching one of them

Junsui flinched expecting it to explode

"They don't explode on contact" Rinko explained
"They explode when I make them explode"
"I make them look like this to make enemies not suspect how dangerous they are" she said touching another one

Junsui nodded, as goofy as they looked he'd never expect them to be explosive or chakra draining. He finished wrapped his sword and lay down. He drifted off to sleep shortly after.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 6, 2010)

*Land of Water, with Togatta and the others
*
Togatta half listened to Shigure talking to Isane. It wasn't anything that concerned him though. The only thing that concerned him now was the bone sword he had in his hand. He continued to charge it sometimes it worked sometimes it just winked out. He needed to place the exact amount into it to first charge it. He could get it about fifty percent of the time. All of a sudden he smelt something

"What the fuck is that smell?" Togatta asked
"This is the first time you've been out of the village isn't it?" Shigure asked
"That's what a port smells like, especially ones that have as much fishing boats as this one"

The village wasn't even in sight yet but the smell of rotting fish filled his nostrils. 

"This shit is ghastly" Togatta said pinching his nose

He couldn't even concentrate on his technique, Shigure watched him in amusement. She wondered how he'd be able to deal with it when he got closer.

"Let's pick it up" Shigure said
"I want to be on a boat heading to the island before lunchtime" Shigure said


----------



## Cjones (Apr 6, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron actually sniggered at the joke the Akimichi girl and his face attained a less insane look as behind his back he fiddled around with the traps he had placed all around as the girl continued to bad mouth him. Really; he didn't care about verbal abuse since it didn't do any physical harm.
> 
> All around the village, remote timed explosive tags were going off at random intervals, destroying multiples of houses and untold harmless civilians.
> 
> ...



*Moment before the explosion...*
Kayo swiftly reached out, grabbed her former teammates weapon and pushed him to the ground disarming him in one fluid motion.

"Quite pathetic really," Kayo said absent mindedly as she turned away and admired the guitar. "What's with the scythe anyway; thought you were into Genjutsu..."

"I am," Taron said with a slight giggle in his voice. "I just decided not to use i at this point in time." Taron got back to his feat, his eyes twitching rapidly, as he started gathering chakra in his hand. "You see, I prefer explosions now days." 

"Good luck surviving this!!!" The adolescant clone screamed as he ripped off his shirt and placed his chakra dense hand on his explosive tagged chest.

The number of explosive tags that riddled Taron's chest was enough to make Kayo stare in awe as he revealed them and activated them soon after. A means of escaping was the only thought in Kayo's mind as she dived to the ground under her feet. She effortlessly tore through the wood panel floor of the house as she put one of her newly learned doton tricks into action. Faster than even a mole/gopher Kayo began to rip through the earth underneath her. _"I'll be damned if I let this pansy kill me!"_ She screamed in her mind.

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMM*

The notes denoted turning the house and the body's inside to nothing, but debris and ash. Not long after a dusty Kayo shot from underneath the earth coughing from all the smoke she inhaled. A giant dust cloud stood where the house once was with a little smoke stack on the side rising out of the hole Kayo had dug.

"Whew *cough" that was a little *cough* to close for comfort!"


----------



## migukuni (Apr 7, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Iwagakure with Shisu
> *
> 
> "When you are finished eating we can discuss the mission" Shisu said
> ...



Akihiko scowled slightly at the wary way the Doku boy was sitting at the chair as if he wasn't very comfortable. Akihiko just waved it away, not all people were easily pleased anyway. 

"When you are finished eating we can discuss the mission" Shisu said. 

"What do you mean after 'we' are finished eating, you eat too, or I'd really be upset if you won't." Akihiko snickered and as if right on cue a female servant served the doku boy food. Akihiko wondered if the Doku boy would get rid of his metal nose and mouth piece, but decided not to bother if the boy didn't eat.

A little while later when they were all done. Akihiko took the envelope (which should be a scroll in Akihiko's opinion) and opened it. He read it out loud:

Mission Title: The Okama Trouble!!
Rank: C
Area: New World Tower, Lightning Country
Description: Team Iwa is to head to New World Tower, A Massive structure that even rivals the heights of the smaller mountains around it's area. The area is known for the Okama population lead by their leader Bon Clay who has fallen ill with a painful disease. Team Iwa is to head to the top of the tower, Which has become over runned by large Chimera like creatures and retrieve the Antidote from the renowned doctor Ivankov. However it is said Ivankov has no attention of handing it over and will fight whoever dares oppose him and his coup de tat attempt.​
Akihiko blew out a huge sigh as he tossed the mission paper over to Sparrow "Seriously, an Okama land, that would really spell trouble for me"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 7, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Land of Wind


Ryu silently slipped out of his side of the tent.  He was in a long-sleeved navy shirt, red scarf, and black jeans.  He stood far from the camp, about fifty yards away.  He cold biting winds ferciously attacked his face, the only part not covered by his protective clothing.  But that minor annoyance didn't even register in his mind.  He had an objective, and he was going to complete it.

It was the strange time of day when gray blends into the midnight blue of the sky, making a strange lilac color.  His squad would most likely be up in an hour, meaning that was how long he had to train.  His weights were on, already making him feel the slight tug on his arms.  He stood calm, performing the ram seal (_"Hitsuji!"_) and concentrating his chakra.  He began pumping it to his left hand, making it warm with power.  

Next came step two.  He flipped through the seals quickly and efficiently, before making the chakra in his palm vibrate at increasing velocities.  Birds chirping was began to sound, and long, thin bolts were forming around his hand.  A few bigger bolts flashed, and his palm burned white with chakra.  Then he began the final stretch, sustaining the vibrating bolt of energy.  It flashed once more, bright and true, before dieing out.  He fell to one knee, then looked up at the sky.  He had been keeping track of time.

The entire process took twenty-two minutes, and his left arm was beginning to cramp.  He grabbed the arm and bit his tongue.  He would have to use this pain.  Turn it into energy.  He wanted this jutsu down, and quickly, because he planned on having it in his arsenal come the chuunin exams.  He cracked his neck and focused the chakra once more.  There was a single boulder near him.  It was about the height of Ryu and the width of one of the girl's tents. 

He began making the raiton element chakra charge, vibrating it at high velocities, before using his clan jutsu.  for every Kuroroiyaru's element, their Black Chakra Burst would differ.  Those with Katon made black fireballs.  Those with Suiton made black waves.  Fuuton users made cutting winds that formed black tornadoes, and Doton users made black boulders.  He was raiton, meaning he could tap into that power to increase his own Black Chakra Heki. 

His Raiton chakra was charged.  He rose his hand.  "Black chakra burst!"  He called out, shooting a bolt of black lightning.  It was much bigger than usual and blew apart the boulder.  It split into five pieces, which smoldered as they were thrown about into the surronding sands.  Ryu nodded.  _Time to increase my speed._

He ran out another 60 yards and ran the 110 yards back to the camp with his weights on.  He had ten more minutes untill the group arose so he removed his scarf and rolled up his sleeves, letting his forearms breath.  He laid in a mound of sand and stared up at the sky, resting for his mission.  His chakra wouldn't be completely full when they left, but he was at 78 percent now.  He figured by the time they began he'd be at 81 percent, which was good enough for this mission.


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 7, 2010)

Damaris said:


> *Sachi Kimura: Konoha Bunker*
> 
> The Chuunin who had been escorting the civilians burst into action. He unleased a flurry of punches at Taron, driving the boy away from the support pillar, back towards the opening of the bunker?and the crowd. Sachi found her voice, and grasping her headband and waving it about, she drove the people away from the bunker, back down the trail. *?I'm a ninja...a ninja of the Leaf! Please remain at a distance until the enemy is dealt with.?* Sachi threw a glance over her shoulder and was hypnotized by the ongoing fight. Taron had detached one of the explosive notes and pinned it to the Chuunin, then danced away as the man went up in flames. Sachi hesitated for a moment, then sprinted back towards the two fighters. Taijutsu had always been her forte, and although she hadn't been on active duty, Sachi hadn't let herself get out of shape, despite the fact that she hadn't learned anything new. Her roundhouse kick caught Taron square in the back, sending him staggering forwards and away from the burning Chuunin, who took the chance to crawl out of the way and extinguish the flames. Taron turned around and looked at Sachi. A brief widening of his eyes was all that let her know he recognized her, and then she was dodging kunai, pushing her body to the limits as she fought to awaken the muscle memory within her.
> 
> Cartwheel, back to her feet, slide to the left, dodge?Sachi felt as if she were caught in some intricate, deadly dance. The movement forced adrenaline through her veins, and to her surprise Sachi found that she was enjoying herself. She hadn't felt so alive since before the death of her parents. Her right elbow thudded into Taron's chest and Sachi ducked close to him, her face inches away. She opened her mouth and: *?Fukumi Hari!?* A shower of needles pierced Taron's face, popping his right eyeball, sinking into his skin, twisting him into a bloated bleeding creature. And then he disappeared in a puff of smoke.



As Taron fully emerged back in the forest and had erased the hole he had used to enter the Konoha sewage system from the face of the earth so no one would be none the wiser, above or below, the memories hit him.

That girl who had tried to attack him after he had killed her parents had engaged in combat with a clone ready to blow up the explosive tags in plain sight.

Judging by the lack of boom and no mountain crumbling, she had deactivated the tags.

Taron seriously did not know whether to burst out laughing or scream in frustration. Thankfully, he did neither; seeing as Eight would not have activated the mist or any of his water jutsu if it wasn't important.

Important was approaching bounty hunters etc.

Taking the initiative to find the newcomer, Taron went through the hand seals he had learned over the past year.

"Kagura Shingan - Mind's Eye" Taron said silently as he closed his eyes and allowed his chakra to flow much more smoothly.

After about five seconds of searching; Taron had found five people.

First was Eight who was waiting silently for person's two and three who for some reason were sharing the one body. Fourth and fifth were Hatake and his friend who were currently rushing along the sewers he had just traversed through.

Pulling out his last few tags, some wire and a some kunai; he set up a trap that was guaranteed not to fail.

As soon as anyone burst out of that hole, the trap would activate; sending explosive kunai at whoever was coming out and if it missed, it would explode upon hitting the floor of the sewers and burn to a crisp whoever was climbing out feet first.

With that; Taron started making his escape by going the opposite direction the conjoint bounty hunters were coming from.

Normally; Taron would help out Eight, but he was out of Chakra, barely had any weapons left and was practically useless at this point in time.

As Taron started heading South West towards Wind Country; he couldn't help but turn back to the direction of the closest thing he had ever had to a friend.


----------



## Jimoo (Apr 7, 2010)

Konohagukare Entrance

A boy stood at the entrance of the village of Konoha. He looked about 5"11 and was slim. He had short, spiky hair and deep, dark brown eyes. He wore a white T-shirt and Camo shorts. 

"Yosh! It's time for my start here!" the boy said, encouragingly to himself. He got out a card from the bag on his leg and studied it. Then, like a hatching egg, he took his first steps into the village of Konohagukare.

"Wow!" His eyes twinkled as he took in the bustling amount of life that was around him. "No, don't get distracted, Taziko. You need to get yourself a place to stay first." He said to himself.

After a while of walking, he came to some stairs leading up to a dormitory like area. He checked his card to make sure it was the right place and headed to number 7. He inserted the key he had received with from his grandfather, twisted it and opened the door. It was a relatively small, barren room with only a bed, a clock and some equipment to cook. He didn't know why, but he liked it straight away.

He checked the clock and realized he had two hours before he had to meet his new sensei. He decided to take a quick nap before doing so. He fell asleep before his second snore.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Leaf...*
Kazuma and Izume Hyuuga race through the dank sewer tunnels that stretch under the village. It's not the most romantic of places to be certain, running around with your girlfriend through the muck and mite of Konoha's underbelly.  However anywhere that Izume is, he wants to be there as well. 

"Do you have him yet?" Kazuma asks her as he leaps over a long pipe that intersects their path. 

Izume shakes her head as she pushes her Byakugan enhanced vision to its limit, trying to draw a bead on Taron. "No not yet!" she huffs, leaping over the same pipe a second later. "I see no traps yet either!" 

"Okay just be on your guard. This guy is a cunning one,"  Kazuma replies. 

Kazuma furrows his brow as they continue through the massive tunnel. They're now past the village gates Kazuma realizes as they head into smaller tunnel packed with earth. Thankfully he's already caught Taron's scent with his keen sense of smell (one of the benefits of having an Inuzuka mother) and he knows they're on the right track at least. 

Suddenly however Kazuma breaks to a halt. Izume almost runs into him but stops right behind his back. "What is it?" she asks cautiously in a low voice. 

Kazuma wrinkles his nose and look all around with a queer look in his right eye. "His scent...it stops right here but doesn't go any further..." he mutters. 

"I'VE GOT HIM!!" Izume screams suddenly as she seems to focus inwardly through her eyes. "HE'S RUNNING SOUTH WEST THROUGH THE FOREST!!" 

"How far away is the closest opening in the tunnel system?" he asks her calmly. Izume focuses her vision along the tunnel path. "About a click away, but the tunnel veers he opposite way from where he's running!" 

"We'll have to take a short cut then," Kazuma responds and then he looks up at a patch of earth overhead. "Just like our little insane friend did,"  he adds, realizing that Taron probably tunneled up through this very spot. Which is why his scent ends here of course. 

And while Kazuma may not be a doton user like Taron, he has other means of getting through a wall of earth. 

"What are the chances that he laid a trap for us up above?" Izume asks Kazuma dubiously. 

Kazuma smirks at her from under his mask, "About the same chance of the sky being blue..." he mutters. Suddenly his right hand explodes in a crackling ball of blue electricity. 

"Now stand back." 

_Up above..._
The earth explodes outwards, creating a hole large enough for a human being to crawl out of. Kazuma's right fist, enveloped with lightning energy, thrusts through the opening. The energy around his fist dissipates in a flash and he slowly peeks his head up, his sharingan uncovered and scanning the trees around him. For some reason there's mist everywhere and the area seems awash in moisture. Suddenly a clicking noise rings out, and explosive Kunai fly at them from all aorund. 

"KAZUMA GET DOWN!!" Izume screams from below, just before the kunai explode in an orange fireball that engulfs the area all around them.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

*Eight*

Eight felt the dualized chakra entering his mist. He couldn't help but grin, the notion of his watery body forming a few bubbles. That bounty hunter was walking right into his trap. The mist was only the first step. Soon the bounty hunter would come upon a big body of water. Of course the bounty hunter wouldn't stop. That's what she was a bounty hunter for. But Eight just had to make sure. 

"You know, you're not going out alive"

Eight's whisper floated trough the water and trough the trees, then came to a halt and a sound very close to the bounty hunter. Empty Cicada Shell no jutsu. One of Eight's most liked jutsus in his arsenal. Soon enough, thousands of whispered words, barely audible, but all threatening, were filling the forest in which the bounty hunter was moving around. The forest must seem haunted for the hunter.

Suddenly Eight felt a familiar touch of chakra trough the water. For the first time today, Eight was surprised. Taron was alive? The guy was certainly more resourceful than he'd thought. A poof, and a Kage Bunshin appeared next to Eight. The bunshin sped off, in the opposite direction of the now confused bounty hunter, to inform Taron of the situation.

*Aburame Bagunotoko*

"I was only given my own too..." Bagu said, plucking the small pentagram from her pocket. "Maybe Grizzly-san has it!" she suddenly exclaimed, delighted at having -in her own mind at least- found the solution to the problem. "Right, Grizzly-san? You took it because you liked it and you didn't get one of your own, right? I think Agito-kun could make you a wooden one if you really like them" Bagu smiled widely at all three of the other members of the party.

*Migeru Kaguya*

Lolwut. Some guy goes flying on mah sensei.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 7, 2010)

*Katen Kyōkotsu; Outskirts of Konoha*

So far she had been met with nothing, but utter silence. The terrian changed gave one the filing that they were actually in the village of the Mist. The thick mist and the drowned forest floor beneath them gave Katen the idea that Taron...no his partner was a skilled water user. She couldn't help, but smirk at the thought as she looked on ahead with lone eye the other being covered by her patch. She could feel it she wasn't to far from the entrance to the village.

*BOOM*

A loud explosion rang forth not to far from their position. At the same time of the explosion Katen's other half locked in on the chakra signature of their main target...Taron Hitori. 

"So, you've got a lock on him?" Katen asked as the continued to walk through the mist. A brief ilence followed after her question giving any person the idea that she was talking to herself. "Southwest through the forest? He's not getting away. Go on ahead and intercept him, I"ll handle business here." She ordered.

"The kids more trouble than he's worth."

*"You know, you're not going out alive"*

A whisper found itself near Katen as she began surveying the area. It was as if he was everywhere, but she knew that couldn't be the case.

"Well...it seems you've finally decided to reveal yourself?" She mused as she continued to walk through the forest. "You'll need more than kiddy games such as these inorder to put the fear in me."

*Kumogakure*

_"It's been a long time...hasn't it?"_ A brown skinned man with snow white hair spoke in a deep voice that gave off the tone of great wisdom and knowledge. He's forest/emerald green eyes took in everything around him as he continued to look at the sign of the giant cloud that hung overhead. After soaking in the little scenario on the outside, the white haired man casually strolled through the village gates, but what meet him on the other side for the second time in his life put a shocked expression on his usual melancholy demeanor.

*WELCOME HOME chaos!*

Before his eyes stood literally the entire village as they greeted him on his return home. Before he could speak his eyes locked on an apporaching figure who slowly as if in a state of disbelief walked toward him. Almost bearing the same features as him the two gazed at each other. It was only minutes, but chaos felt the two had been staring at each other for hours and no matter how hard he tried he couldn't break his gaze.

"It seems your beauty has grown since I've left...Akemi." He said with a warm smile. Akemi couldn't help, but feel overwhelm with emotions as she ran and pulled him into a tight embrace.

"....Welcome home!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Mist...*
The team reaches the sea side community. Isane can't help but smile and breath in the fresh sea breeze coming off of the nearby water. It feels almost invigorating. She looks over at the disgusted look on Togatta's face, clearly unused to the smell of a proper fishing town and she chuckles. 

"Don't worry you'll get used to it," she tells him, and pats him on the shoulder in amusement. 

All the familiar sights and smells of the port town bring back memories of the boating trips that her father would have when she was just a child...
_
Ten years ago..._
Isane sits on the railing of her father's royal yacht, a large and extravagant caravel with a golden plated hull. Fit only for the Mist Daimyo of course. Isane laughs as she dangles her small feet just over the water, feeling the ocean spray tickle the soles of her feet.

"MISTRESS ISANE. MY GOODNESS...WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" shrieks one of the servants, a matronly looking female. She quickly grabs Isane by the waist and puts her back down away from the railing. 

Isane narrows her bright purple eyes at the woman and pouts, crossing her short arms in an annoyed fashion. "Why did you do that?! I was having fun!" 

The servant bows her head low to the ground in front of Isane apologetically. "My apologies Mistress Isane...but you could've fallen over." 

Isane's father, the Mist Daimyo appears from around the corner. He's a short and nerdish looking man with thinning blond hair. He wears gold wire frame spectacles, and instead of the traditional Daimyo's robes, dons a well tailored silk business suit. 

"It is fine Kikyo," he tells the servant with a smile. "I will watch her."

The servant bows with a relieved look on her face and quickly walks away. Isane's father looks down at Isane with a bemused expression and pats her on the head. "You must not treat the servants like that," he tells her seriously. 

"Why?" Isane asks her father, as if his request makes no sense. 

Isane's father crouches next to her and points at a flying fish that coasts alongside the waves made by their ship. Suddenly a Shark appears out of the water and gobbles up the fish before disappearing back beneath the surface. Isane's eyes widen and she backs away in fright, thinking about how her feet were dangling over the railing only a moment ago. 

"Because there is always someone more powerful," he tells her. 

Suddenly a servant walks towards them and bows. He has a concerned look on his face for some reason. "My Lord, the Mizukage wishes to speak with you..." 

_Right here right now..._
The team charters a small fishing boat and prepares to ship off form the docks. As Isane hops onto the boat she notices a nearby fishing trawler, its deck filled with a net full of fish and she frowns slightly. Then she notices a dead Shark hanging upside down from a hook and this makes her feel much better for some reason.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2010)

*The Leaf...*
The smoke and debris clears, revealing a caved in tunnel. Tons of earth and soil have collapsed downwards right where Kazuma had attempted to surface. Any normal human being would have been crushed by the weight alone, let alone the force of the explosive tags which caused the collapse. However, Konoha does not breed mere normal Humans. 

*"KAITEN!!"* echoes a female voice through the rock and rubble.

Suddenly the all the debris explodes outwards in all directions like a tornado. Izume stands in the center, her face and clothes covered in dirt and grime, but a defiant expression etched in her white eyes. Meanwhile Kazuma crouches right next to her legs in a huddled position, feeling embarrassingly like a child clinging to his mother. In fact he's thankful that no one else is around to see it. 

Izume looks down at Kazuma with a smirk, "What would you do without me?" she asks with a laugh. Suddenly she seems to lose her balance and begins to fall backwards. Kazuma moves in a blur and catches her in his arms. 

"I guess I overdid it but we wouldn't have made if it I didn't. Ugh I think I broke my right arm," Izue tells him. Suddenly she gasps in pain as Kazuma leaps upwards and gently lays her on the ground. "Yeah I definitely broke my arm," she amends with a pained chuckle. 

Kazuma who looks little better himself, brushes a loose strand of her black hair behind her ear. "You did great," he tells her sincerely, before looking off in the direction that Taron ran off to as if considering something. 

"Go ahead...go after him," she tells Kazuma, already knowing where his heart is at the moment. 

Kazuma shakes his head adamantly and looks back at her with a serious face as if that isn't an option. "No way, I"m not leaving you." 

"We can't let him get away. Don't worry I'll be fine!" 

"The safety of my comrades is more important then any madman," he tells her matter of factly, and picks her without missing a beat. All the while he really does wish he could chase after Taron and send a Chidori straight through his heart. However, appearance is everything he reminds himself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 7, 2010)

Suimaru sniffed the air. By the way Togatta qas acting he expectedd it to smell really bad but it didn't. He didn't mind the smell. It probaly had to do with the six tails. He felt a sudden pain and heard the beast roar inside of him.

"Are you alright?" Ameryllis whispered. When Suimaru looked at her his irises were yelllow instead of blue like they normally are except for when using the Rokubi's chakra.

"What are you doing, undo the chakra." Ameryllis ordered.

"I can't. IT wont let me." Suimaru said. This was bad. Ameryllis assumed because they were near water the Rokubi got stronger since it was a water bijuu.

"Calm down and don't do anything that might hurt anyone. Tonight i'll take care of your problem and teach you a trick to help you tame the beast." Ameryllis said. As she looked at the water she could see in get a little violent like when Suimare and her had trained. It was the beast. It had high influence over the water. She had a bad feeling about bringing him to big bodies of water. Dang she should have listened to her gut. Even now she could feel how the beast's chakra changed the feel of the atmospere.

*Kumogakure*

Tsumoa and the blond women entered town.

"Want to get something to eat?" The women asked.

"No thanks Cynthia. I am busy. I need to start doing missions for the villiage again." Tsumoa said.

"C'mon life is boring if you focus on work." Cynthia said.

"Sorry but no." As he walked away Cytnia pulled him back by his shirt.

"I'm not taking no for an answer." She said.

Tsumoa stared at her. She obviously wasn't giving up."Fine"

"Yay." There went her authority again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 8, 2010)

Yasha sighs at the boy who just showed up, but when he storms up to her, spitting gibberish, she smacks him quickly across his mouth.  “Boy, you do not speak like such to your better.”  She sits  up off the fence, “We will see how lively you are after the forest of death.” she says, then looks back at the boy that just began to yell louder after she smacked him.  Her eyes narrowed, she gives a quick kick to the boy’s feet, he jumps to avoid it, just her plan.  Then grabs his shirt and throws him forward.
_____________

Grizzly looks away and puts his paw out, “Right Bagu.”

“Griizzz!” Yuki whines, then slides it off his paw and puts it into her pocket in her jeans.  “Now that’s over…We better get going, we’ve got a long trip in front of us.  Also, the best way to hunt a beast, is to think like a beast.  Sleep and wake like the beast.  I have a guess that it will be nocturnal.  But if I’m not mistaken, it said it was Team Agito.  So, you’re in control Agito.  Show the Senju their pride.”
_____________

Chou wanders the village quietly, a small smile on her face.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 8, 2010)

*Agito Senju*

Agito sweat dropped, no matter what it was still a little weird to be talking to a talking dog, "Unfortunately, I'd rather we not get to distracted with things like that right now. But, after the mission I will carve you one.". He led the team past through a few a few bushes and branches as he heard them talk. A sweat drop went down his forehead yet again when he heard Yuki talk acting like a beast, "I...think I'll leave that in your department."

He spoke with no harm intended, he just knew her clan was more fit with dogs and things of that nature. A small smirk went on his face as he listened to her talk about Senju pride. "Many thanks for your comment Yuki Inuzuki. Though I may be trash, my blood is rich and powerful," he responded to the comment that got his mood a little better than before.

"I have a plan for the beast, but it is still in some thought. I guarantee I'll inform you about it when we get to our destination."  Agito assured as he began to go a little faster, hoping to get this taken care of.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 8, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Wake up we are moving out" Hitogoroshi said suddenly in the darkness. "I'm already awake" Kurai said flatly. "Well then stop being a smart ass and get your stuff and your team mates stuff packed up" Kuroshi growled. "Everything is already packed" Junsui said in support of Kurai, "and we are ready to move out" Rinko finished. "Excellent, you three are growing nicely" Kuroshi said possibly cracking a smile. "Lets go" Kuroshi said taking off at top speed. The three gennin hoisted their belongs to their shoulders and took of running.

_A few hours later......._

"We are just outside Kusagakure" Hitogoroshi said coming to a sudden stop. Her squad landed next to her and she looked at them impressed, they weren't panting at all. Kurai removed his hand from his hat, he had needed to secure it while they ran, he would need to have it adjusted if it were to continue to be useful. "We will proceed slowly, we are to meet someone before embarking on our mission, move cautiously, we aren't in familiar territory anymore" Hitogoroshi warned.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 8, 2010)

*Iwagakure, Team 2
*
"What do you mean after 'we' are finished eating, you eat too, or I'd really be upset if you won't" Akihiko snickered 

Just then a female servant brought some of what the other two were eating

"I don't want to be rude" Shisu thought

He took off his mask and ate some of the food but he mostly played around with it until the other two were done. Once they were done, he watched as Akihiko read the mission out. It sounded pretty normal to him, he wondered at first why they were picked for a mission like this. He didn't think about it too long before he heard Akihiko make a comment about Okama. He'd never seen an okama he'd heard a little about them. He wasn't too bothered because it was very easy for him to get make people he didn't want around him move. He suddenly got to his feet.

"When do you guys want to leave for the mission?" Shisu asked

He looked at his two new team mates eager to leave the village for the first time without his grandfather looking over his shoulder

"Maybe we should talk a little about each others abilities and jutsu"
"Just so if we get in a battle situation we won't get in each others way"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 8, 2010)

*Land of Water, with Togatta*

Togatta tried to take his mind off the smell but he couldn't, he wondered how people lived here. They probably were nose deaf, they didn't smell bad things anymore. They made their way down to the docks and Shigure spoke to one of the men walking around and was pointed in the direction of a large fat bald man. They made their way toward the end of the jetty and Shigure called out to him

"Are you a Rikokou Same?"
"*Who wants to know*" the man said with a gruff voice

When he looked up his eyes passed over the head bands and he knew right away what they were, he recoiled slightly

"What do you want now?"
"*I swear I do one bad thing and you ninja harass me for the rest of my life*"
"We're not here to harass you, we're here to charter your boat to carry us out to leviathan Island" Shigure said
"*Well if that's all then get on, maybe I can carry you out there right now*"

They all boarded the boat and left the docks about twenty minutes later, Togatta was thankful to be leaving the stench of rotting fish behind, the stench of fresh fist that hung around the boat wasn't nice but it was better. He didn't feel like throwing up as much. He suddenly felt an ominous chakra from Suimaru. He spun to see him clutching his head

"I wonder what is up with him" Togatta said

He saw Ameryllis talking to him but the sound of the engine was enough to drown out what they were talking about.

"*I hope he's not going to hurl*" Togatta heard the captain of the vessel say
"Who knows what he's going to do" Togatta said

He walked to the front of the boat where Isane stood

"Don't forget we need to fight" Togatta said with a smile

After an hour or so the captain announced that Leviathan Island would be coming into view

"Good" Togatta said in an annoyed tone
"I can't wait to get off this stupid boat"
"I'm a ninja not a pirate"


----------



## Damaris (Apr 8, 2010)

*Sachi Kimura: Konoha
*
Sachi stared at her hands. Her fingers curled in the dirt, nails digging into the soil. She hadn't cried since her mother and father were buried. She'd thought that a break from being a ninja would accustom her to their loss. Her empty, dingy new apartment. The paranoia that compelled her to double-trap every door and window, string razor-sharp wires across entrances. Dinner by herself, eating microwaved food out of Styrofoam cartons. Sachi had thought that she could become used to all of that, until the pain of their death was a numbness that would never hurt her again. But to have her revenge so close before her, only to see it snatched away—she couldn't bear that. Taron Hitori. The hypocritical man who had murdered her parents but still had the nerve to fly into a rage anytime his own parents were murdered. She would kill him. She would. That was the only way she could ever be at peace. That was the only way she would ever be free of herself. 

The crowd about her murmured and drew closer. The Chuunin who had been injured by the Shadow Clone limped to her side and placed a hand on Sachi's shoulder, asking if she was okay. Sachi shook him off and clambered to her feet. She kept her gaze on the ground, mumbled a few words that were probably unintelligible, and then pushed her way through the crowd. The Chuunin started herding people into the bunker. Sachi burst into a sprint and ran down the trail heedless of any rocks or sticks that might trip her. She didn't care. She just had to be as far away from the site of her latest failure as possible. As far as possible. Once she drew in sight of Konoha though, she slowed down to a walk. There was no point in losing to Taron and looking like a fool. Sachi wiped at her face, clapped the dirt off her hands and slipped back inside the village.

The destruction that Taron had wrought was evident, and yet less than what Sachi had expected. Charred buildings, piles of rubble, crumpled houses—but barely any bodies. Sachi allowed herself a small smile, privately hoping that the death toll was as little as she saw, but also suspecting that perhaps the corpses had just been carted away. Helping the injured was not something she could do though. Sachi headed for a quieter, untouched part of the village and realized suddenly that she probably ought to find her teammates. Her new status as an active ninja would be approved by now, and even though she was supposed to meet her sensei and teammates tomorrow, there was nothing wrong with seeing them now. Er...who were they again? Sachi pulled the crumpled, oft-read letter from the Hokage's office out of her backpack and studied it surreptitiously.

_Reassignment.

Kimura Sachi, to Team 13.

Sensei: Tamiko Nome

Member: Akimichi Chou, Rex Kazuo._


Sachi realized with a mounting feeling of horror that she had no idea who any of these people were. Lifting her head, she saw a brown-haired girl in shinobi attire pass by her and Sachi hesitantly stepped after her, tapping on the girl's shoulder.* “Excuse me, but could you tell me who these people are, and where I might find them?”* Sachi asked, her voice betraying none of her nervousness.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2010)

*The Mist...*
As the fishing boat ferries the team to Leviathan Island, Isane takes the time to practice channeling her wind element chakra. She's always had a genius aptitude for genjutsu, but lately she's come to the realization that she over relies on it to the detriment of her other skills. Such as her natural affinity for the wind element for example. 

As Isane raises her right hand towards a stray piece of decking she remembers the day when she discovered her affinity. The chakra absorbing paper had split evenly in two in her hand, which surprised her greatly. She had honestly been expecting water since it fit her laid back personality. Her mother was pleased when she found out however, saying that wind was the rarest elemental affinity to possess, and that was a sign of great things to come. No that Isane really cared, she just wanted a normal life back then.   

Isane focuses on the decking and furrows her brow as she channels her chakra straight through the ends of her fingertips, feeling them tingle as if being pricked by tiny little pins. In her minds eye she imagines grinding together two sharp edges and molding her chakra around the image. Suddenly she swipes her right hand vertically at the decking and a foot long vertical scar appears in the wood a second later. The cut is very shallow, by design. They are on a boat after all. 

Isane continues taking casual swipes at the decking, moving her right hand around like a symphony conductor until it's riddled with markings. She smiles with satisfaction but not overconfidence. Still a long way to go she realizes, but when isn't there a long way to go she muses inwardly.

_Ten years ago...
Isane peeks through the window of her father's office, as he converses with the scary shark monster, Arlong Hoshigake the Mizukage. The very sight of the giant shark like man simply terrifies her. That long and pointy razor sharp nose, those cold eyes, and that perpetual sneer on his face, revealing a row of pointy teeth...it presents an image that could only come from a nightmare. 

He's the boogeyman she realizes with wide and fearful eyes. Like a monster that lurks under a bed, waiting for it's sleeping victim to errantly drop a hand or foot over the edge and gobble it up. 

"I do not agree with this course of action you are taking Arlong," her father tells him from behind his desk. 

Arlong rolls his eyes and shrugs at him dismissively, "I'm just bringing this village back to it's rightful place as the strongest..." 

"Yes but at what cost? We have lived in peace with the other villages for many years now. A peace forged long ago during the time of the 5th Mizukage," the Daimyo responds. 

A grimace of disgust appears on Arlong's face at the mention of the 5th. He suddenly spits on the floor, "Fuck that whore. Her policies are what weakened this village to begin with. Turned us into a bunch of pussies!"  Arlong leans in towards the Mist Daimyo and smirks arrogantly at him, "I'm going old school my friend...and bringing the blood back into the blood mist."

Isane's father narrows his eyes at Arlong, "You will listen to your Daimyo!" he suddenly exclaims forcefully. For several seconds Arlong stares back at the Daimyo as if considering something. From her perch over the window, Isane holds her breath anxiously. He's going to hurt daddy she thinks anxiously. 

Suddenly Arlong rises to his feet and walks towards the door, "We'll see," he responds with a laugh. As he slams open the door, he runs into a still shocked Isane. She bounces back roughly onto her back. Isane shakes with fear as she looks up at his Shark like face. 

"Watch it kid!" Arlong snarls at her before striding away._


----------



## Jimoo (Apr 9, 2010)

Taziko got up and looked around his new room. Maybe it was because he was tired before but he hadn't noticed a door just to the right of the main door. He opened it to find a bathroom. "Whew! That solves a lot of problems" Taziko sighed, relieved. After he took a relaxing shower, he put some fresh clothes on, checked his reflection in the mirror and grabbed his weapon bag. He strapped it to his leg, checked the weapons were intact and headed out.

He closed the door behind him and headed downstairs. He recalled the letter he had received from Konoha stating that he had to meet his fellow team-mates and his new sensei at a rooftop building, on top of the Missions office. As he walked down the street, he noticed that Konoha was more like a marketplace than a city itself. It was just so busy. The fact that Taziko lived in the woods, secluded away from everyone meant that he never really experienced the city life, however, he always found it enticing.

As he neared the meeting point, Taziko couldn't help but feel a bit nervous. He pushed open the door of the building and entered. He saw a lady at the desk and decided to ask her for directions.

"Hello, I'm Taziko Hikozuki, a new Genin here at Konoha. I'm here to meet my new team-mates and sensei" Taziko said. "Could you please direct me to where I have to be?" He enquired.

"Sorry, Mr Hikozuki, but your team-mates have gone to the Forest of Death to meet the sensei. The send their apologies and ask you to meet them there, if it's not too much of a bother." The lady replied.

"Oh, no problem" Taziko said "Could I get directions to the Forest of Death then?" He enquired once more.

"All you have to do is head north from Konoha. You see an opening after about fifteen minutes of walking. There is also a sign outside which tells you where it is." The lady replied, smiling after.

"Oh, thank you. I'll head there now" Taziko replied, returning her smile.

"Wait, you'll need this." The lady shouted after him.

Taziko turned round to see her holding two things in her hand. In her right hand, she had a Konoha headband and in her left, she had a card.

"This" she said, holding out the headband "is for people to know that you are a Konoha ninja and where you represent. Wear it with pride" she said, smiling again and giving the headband to Taziko.

"Thank you" Taziko replied, tying the band on his right arm. He always hated the headband on his head.

"And this" she continued "is your ninja card. You are to submit it to the mission leader after every mission you complete to receive your prize" she finished. "Good luck, Taziko" she said, giving him her biggest, warmest smile yet.

"Thanks a lot" Taziko answered. "I'll try my best"

And with that, Taziko exited the building and headed towards the northern entrance of Konoha. As he walked, he noticed that people noticed him a lot more with the headband on his arm. _He was an official ninja!_ He got to the entrance of Konoha and smiled.

"Yosh! I'll do my best" he said encouragingly to himself.

And with that, he headed towards the Forest of Death.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 9, 2010)

*Ruri Seibato

Sagumi Fields*

*"RRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAGHHHHH!"* The ground shakes violently as the large red ape lets out an ear splitting roar. The Uchiha watches on as chakra spews from the beasts body with no end in sight. "So this is the power your after. I wonder what will you do with it Ascent?" Rasetsu thought to himself as the beasts scream seperated the clouds that hung above it. Raising it's arm into the air it brought it down with tremendous force.

The ground shattering with the force quickly trailed itself towards Rasetsu. Back peddaling Rasetsu managed to dodge the uplifting ground as he quickly jumped from stone to stone. Quickly forming handsigns he let out a massive attack "FIRE BALL JUTSU!" The hungry flames ripped forward crashing into the chest of the beast as it let out a large scream. *"RRRRAAAAGHH!!"* 

*Land of Technology*

The Changing lightning bolts danced and clap over the highly advanced city. Even within the darkness of the ever changing thunder clouds light broke through from the numerous screens and artificial lights the littered the city. Ascent, The nearest thing to a god in this world watched over his city. The numerous circles that eventually lead up to his pupils gave him a distinct look.

The doors behind him open as his soldiers quickly bow to his sight. The sound a body hitting the ground was not enough to catch ascent's attention. "I Caught him just like you asked" The girl said sitting in a chair letting her long hair unwind. The white haired boy laid bloody and beaten on the ground. Turning around Ascent laid eyes on the One Tail Jinchuuriki. Harei Chiridatsu.

*"To think that someone like you would contain Shukaku"* Ascent said watching the boy squirm back to life. "You bastard, The hell do you want with me" Harei said in between coughs of blood. *"It's not you we want, It's whats inside you*" Turning to the girl Ascent spoke. *"Give Arlong what he asked for, He held his end of the bargain and so shall we"* The girl merely nodded. "Of Course, I'll deliver it personally"

*"As for the boy I'll handle the extraction myself"* Ascent said looking into the boy's eyes with his rinnegan.

*Sagumo Fields*

The Landscape was much more different, Lava laid over the fields dominant. Rasetsu and Envy panted watching as the large beast casted a large shadow in the background, Steam rising up into air from the molten rock. "For Whatever Reason you want these things" Rasetsu said pushing himself upward as the beast came closer and closer. "I'll see to that I find out for myself" Rasetsu said unvieling an awakened magenkyo in his eyes.

Chakra suddendly poured from his body as a skeletal structure quickly formed around him. Spiritual Beads emerged as the beast's neck and face became visible. A Bright red Sharingan peered into the darkness as the grim repear like creature fully formed. "You idiot your overusing your eyes" Envy warned holding his chest breathing heavily. 

"SUSANOO!" Rasetsu thought as the skeletal beast stood behind him like an eerie guardian.
*
SUSANOO VS FOURTAIL WHO WILL BE THE VICTOR!!*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 9, 2010)

*Stone...*
Sparrow curiously reads the mission briefing with a raised eyebrow of amusement. It sounds more like some kind of demented fairy tail then an actual ninja mission to her really. However the part about the Chimera interests her greatly. She's never seen a such a creature before but had heard about them second hand from others. 

_*I fought a giant Chimera once. Most vile creatures they are,*_ Dolly suddenly chimes in. The Gobi's voice echoing in her mind. 

Sparrow can't help but almost chuckle at Akihiko's comment about not being safe in the Okama Kingdom. She supposes someone with his "pretty boy" looks might be the center of attention in such a place. All in all though it seems like a good mission to get back into the swing of things after spending a year away from the village. 

Shisu suddenly speaks up, expressing a desire it seems to get moving with the mission. Well isn't he the eager beaver, Sparrow thinks to herself. By the look of eagerness on his face she can see he probably hasn't left the village his entire life. 

She definitely can relate. For the last three years of her life (the only parts of her life she can remember that is), Sparrow spent a majority of it cooped up in the village. It made her feel like a caged bird, having two ANBU guards always watching her round the clock. She also knows for a fact that the village hired undercover operatives to watch over her as well. Though they've never admitted it openly. 

"Well I'm the host of the Five Tails. I'm sure you already know by now," Sparrow tells Shisu with a grin. "And as far as tailed demons go, she's pretty laid back...it is a _she_ by the way. Or at least that's how she looks and sounds to me." 

*My spirit naturally manifests itself in both body and mind as a female,* Dolly responds inwardly.  

"I've also been training under the Hawk Sage, Hatori Ikami. I use wind based jutsu mostly. But I have no problem getting into a good old fashioned brawl as well!" Sparrow adds with a devil may care light in her violet eyes. "I can take a beating and keep on ticking. So don't either of you boys worry about me!"  she adds confidently with a laugh. 

She leaves out the fact that she's also training to be a sage. That's still a work in progress and she has a long way to go. Sparrow looks back at Shisu with interest. 

"So how about you Shisu?" she asks him, already knowing that his clan are infamous poison users. However Sparrow wonders how advanced his skills are, and most importantly whether he can control his powers. She had heard a horror story or two about the effects of their poison jutsu.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 9, 2010)

*Iwagakure, with Shisu and Iwa team two
*
Shisu smiled under his mask as Sparrow told him about her abilities

"Wind natured" Shisu thought to himself
"She will be able to counter a few of my attacks with that"
"At the least she'll be able to protect herself from any friendly fire"

She continued on and Shisu was a little jealous, she was capable in tai and ninjutsu that was something uncommon. Most ninja specialized, people in the Hadomaru clan focused on ninjutsu because of their bloodline. Great chakra control and chakra pools were needed to properly utilize doku. His taijutsu skills were less that average but the way his clan fought neutralized some of those weaknesses with doku techniques.

"So how about you Shisu?" Sparrow asked

He paused for a while and put together what he wanted to say

"Well, I'm no good at Taijutsu really"
"My real strength is my ability to use the different poisons my body can produce"
"I have several different types of poisons for different uses and different methods of delivery"

He stopped again and took off his mask if the two chunnin were uneasy because of this he couldn't tell

"I know you're both wondering about the mask"
"A few years ago when my power first manifested itself I mistakenly killed a class mate"
"I'm a little special within my own clan" he explained
"My poison changes, so antidotes need to be created every so often for my poison"
"Master practicioners of doku can literally pull poison out of people"
"I haven't mastered that yet" he said  looking down to the ground
"Supposedly it will prevent that from happening again" he said a slight annoyance creeping into his tone

He thought about the next part for a few seconds but he decided it was necessary to let his team mates know that he was still working on a few things

"I said before that there were different poisons and different methods of delivery"
"I'm not confident to use a few of those delivery methods in battle yet but I'm working on it" 

He looked at the faces of the two and put his mask back on

"That's about all I have to share for now, when I get better at controlling the other aspects of doku you two will be the first to know"

He turned to face Akihiko

"Akihiko-san I know your clan deals with summons but I don't know much more than that"
"Would it be OK if you shared a little bit with me?" Shisu asked


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 9, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta and the others*

Togatta watched out of the corner of his eye as Isane seemed to be doing some training of her own. He could see scratches but he wasn't completely sure what it meant. He'd seen chakra gathered in one place do all sorts of things the boat suddenly lurched and he stabilized himself quickly

"What the fuck is that about?" he asked the captain his tone seething with hostility
"*I don't know the captain said with a shocked look*"

He looked over at Suimaru and Ameryllis, something was going on with the two of them but he wasn't at all sure what it was. He put it out of his mind and absently twirled one of his bone swords around with his finger tips. Leviathan Island drawing closer all the while. He thought about doing some more training but he'd hit a sort of block. He could charge the sword now, it fizzled sometimes but he could always do it for at least five seconds. That was more than enough to execute a strike or defend against an attack.

He could feel the paste of the boat begin the slow as a forested shore got closer and closer. He moved over to where he'd hung his bag, he didn't want to leave it anywhere on the deck. He was sure the stench of the boat and the port would stay on him forever.

"*This is as far as I'll go*" the man said

They were about two hundred meters from the shore

"*There is a pirate crew that hangs around this island*"
"*I don't want to get mixed up in what ever you guys are mixed up in*"
"Chicken shit coward" said with disgust 

He molded chakra to his feet and hopped over the railing of the deck. He landed in the water and sunk a little bit before he got the precise chakra molding properly. He began to make his way toward the shore, he glanced over at Suimaru and he still looked strange. He didn't put too much more thought into it though. Maybe he would be better once they weren't on the water anymore.

"We'll set up a camp a short way into the forest" Shigure said
"Just so we won't be seen from the coast"
"Once we do that, I'll go find our contact"

Togatta and the others reached the island quickly, the beach was nice. The sand was almost white and the water so clear you could see strait to the bottom. It would have been wonderful to have a nice bath in. It would probably be great to get the stench of rotting fish off him. They reached the beach and moved into the forest and began to set up their camp.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

*Land of Wind strange Oasis, with Suniko
*
Suniko lay in her bed trying to figure out a way to allow her to see with sound. She would have to do some research to see how the bats did it. She had some idea, it had something to do with sound bouncing off objects. She'd never created her own technique she didn't even know where to start with it. 

"I'll ask Zukou-sensei" she said thinking 

It was almost time to get up

"I will figure that out after the mission"

She got up and made her way out of the tent and stretched, Ryu was already awake and so was Zukou. He wasn't in his tent, she searched for him for a few seconds and found him on the little crest overlooking the valley with the oasis. She jumped over Alice's fortifications and walked over to him.

"Suniko-chan sorry about yesterday" he began
"It's fine, it's not the first time and won't be the last"
"I have something in the works" she said with a smile
"Good luck on the mission today"
"We shouldn't be long, simple recon" Zukou said

Ryu suddenly showed up behind them 

"*Are you ready sensei?*" Ryu asked
"Yea lets go"

With that the two of them jumped down and began to make their way towards the mouth of the valley


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Leaf...*
Kazuma sits beside Izume's bedside in the hospital, staring at her Byakugan eyes. Her broken right arm has been placed in a thick cast, an injury she received while protecting herself and Kazuma. For his part, Kazuma looks little better, his face scratched up and his burnt right hand, wrapped tightly in bandages. 

Izume looks back at Kazuma and can see the disappointment in his eye for not being able to capture Taron. He may not say it but she knows him like a book and how he likes to keep his emotions bottled up sometimes. "I know how much you wanted to catch that bastard," she tells him sincerely. 

Kazuma shakes his head and rises from his chair, leaning over her. All thw while still staring into her bright eyes. "You're more important to me," he responds softly. He makes a move to caress her raven black hair but suddenly darts out his hand in a blur and rips out her right Byakugan eye, bloody nerves and all. Izume screams in bloodcurdling pain. 

"Or rather your beautiful eyes are more important to me," he responds with a cold smile, before slitting her throat and then stabbing a kunai into his own eye. 

"EARTH TO KAZUMA!!" Izume exclaims from her bedside.

Kazuma snaps out of his daydream and looks back at her in momentary confusion. "Um...I'm sorry. What were you saying?"

Izume narrows her white eyes at him, slightly in concern. "Are you okay? You looked out of it there for a sec..."  

Kazuma laughs it off and shrugs, "I was just thinking about how much you mean to me," he responds with a smile that is hidden by his black mask, which covers the lower half of his face. This isn't a lie at all of course, but not quite true either. Before Izume can respond however, Kazuma rises to his feet. 

"Where are you going?" Izume asks him.

"I'm going to help with the relief effort. Plus I have to make sure my team's mission is still on track," he responds matter of factly. 

"But your injuries," Izume says with concern, staring at his bandaged right hand and his worn out face. 

Kazuma shrugs it off and leans over her, then lowers his mask. Only in front of her does he ever lower his mask. "No rest for the wicked and all that jazz," Kazuma tells her before pecking her on the cheek. 

"I'll see you in an hour or so, later" he responds casually and then exits the room. 

"You'll probably be four hours late like all Hatake!" Izume responds sarcastically with a grin, as he closes the door behind him. 

Now to find Kayo and the Kyuubi girl, Kazuma thinks to himself.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kusagakure, with Junsui and the others
*
Junsui had never been out of the land of waterfalls until when they crossed the border. Hitogoroshi had warned them to be weary he kept on alert ready to reach for his sword at any time. He was getting better and better with it, the land scape of grass country was a little different to what he was accustomed to. The grass was much much taller. They grass they were walking through at the moment reached well over their heads. It was impossible to see anything in front of them. It was incredibly windy also and they breeze made the grass do strange things.

"Someone is coming" Hitogoroshi said
"Don't attack"

Junsui could hear movements in the grass his hand grabbed the hilt of his sword instinctively 

"_Are you the team from Takigakure?_" a voice came
"Yes we are" Hitogoroshi answered
"_Stand down, we're here to escort you to the village_" the same voice said

Suddenly ninja began to appear closer and closer to them

"_Lets go_" the grass nin said

He began to make his way through the grass easily, Junsui walked behind Rinko

"This place is beautiful" she said
"I've never seen grass like this before"

They walked for about twenty minutes before they got to the village. 

"The three of you stay here" Hitogoroshi said
"I need to meet with a few of these ninja to get information on the missing nin and the location he'd hiding out in"

She walked off with the other grass nin leaving the three gennin standing there alone. Junsui leaned on the wall of a building and looked around the place

"Hey guys" Rinko said suddenly
"Do you think I should learn how to sense?"
"I realized today it would be really useful" she said thinking about it
"What do you think Kurai-kun?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto returns home after a grueling mission. However he decides to take a quick detour to the Great Mist Lake first. As he reaches the shore of the misty lake he removes his giant meat cleaver blade from his back, named Tina, and lays her on the grass. 

"You wait here. I've gotta talk with you know who," he tells the sword. Misuto knows how jealous she can get after all.  "Be back in a minute babe!" he adds before springing high into the air and nosediving into the water like a streamlined torpedo, not even making a splash as he disappears. 

Misuto feels refreshed as the chilly water engulfs his body. This is his real home in so many ways after all. He was born in the water, and could swim long before he could walk, like any true Hoshigake worth his salt. 

The visibility is murky as Misuto jets downwards with powerful leg kicks, but he doesn't need his eyes to guide him down here. His sensitive shark's sense of smell, tells him exactly where he needs to go...right at the bottom of the lake. 

Within several seconds he makes it to the bottom and smiles as he sees his old friend. The rotting corpse of Tina, strapped to a chair by iron chains, stares back at Misuto with an eternal look of horror. Even though the fishes ate out her eyeballs months ago, he still imagines she has her bright baby blue eyes. 

_'Hey babe. How was your day today?'_ he asks her wordlessly in his mind. 

She responds of course and screams at him in that grating voice of hers, just like she used to when she still had a beating heart. 

Misuto furrows his brow in annoyance. _'What do ya mean I don't visit you no more?!'_

He pauses as she begins crying. What an annoying bitch, and a fuckin ingrate, he thinks to himself. That gets to him more then anything. 

_'What? You want some company?' _

Misuto thinks it over. _'Yeah I think I can get you some company...'_ he responds with a devilish glint in his eyes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*Stone...*
Sparrow frowns slightly as Shisu mentions killing a classmate when he had first manifested his powers. This touches a chord deep within her and rekindles memories of that night, a little more then a year ago when she lost control. 

She had grown impatient with Master Hatori's training and wanted to push herself further. Also Dolly had been insistent on breaking the strange seal that blocked their memories (everything before four years ago is a blank slate to her).  It was a terrible mistake and Sparrow had almost killed the closest thing in the world that she has to a mother...



StrawHat4Life said:


> *BABOOOOOOOM!*
> 
> A loud shockwave from above shakes the entire house violently. A bookcase on the wall behind her tips over and slams onto the ground, spilling old scrolls and books across the carpeted floor. Mrs. Ikane instantly leaps to her feet. “That came from Sparrow’s apartment!” she exclaims, before racing out the door. Within a few seconds she reaches the third level and is shocked to see the smoke and debris billowing from the busted down door of Sparrow’s dwelling.
> 
> ...



Sparrow can respect Shisu's honesty, even admires it. She herself hasn't told anyone about her loss of control on that terrible night. Nor does she plan to. Most people in the village have now come to see her as Sparrow, and not just "The Gobi Girl," or "The Jinchuuriki." She couldn't bear to go back to those dark days when people treated her like a loaded grenade. Like a freak of nature that could go feral at any moment.

Her year long training on Sky Island was meant in part to refine her control over the seal and better control the Gobi's power. Whether it was a success or failure however still depends to be seen. 

As she looks at Shisu, Sparrow realizes that they're really not that different. It comforts her in a way.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane casually leaps over the railing and lands on the water with nary a splash. She walks along the surface of the water, as if she's on dry land. Great chakra control is the hallmark of any genjutsu specialist worth a lick afterall.

She notices the slight awkwardness of Togatta movements and can't help but remember when she first attempted water walking with her first team. Those were the bad old days she thinks with a sardonic grin. 

They eventually make their way onto the beach and begin setting up camp, but Isane's attention is attracted elsewhere. She looks longingly at the white sandy beach and crystal blue water, then sighs with a forlorn expression. In her mind she sees herself in a wetsuit with a surfboard tucked under arm. Just relaxing and having a good time with her boyfriend after catching an intense wave.

As her imagination veers towards the good part, she notices Suimaru sitting alone on the sand, and her vision pops like a balloon. She had noticed the wild fluctuation in his chakra through her Byakugan earlier, but assumed that he had gotten a hold of it. Being on a team with a Jinchuuriki before this gives her at least a bit of insight into what he must be feeling. Isane walks towards Suimaru and points at the ground beside him. 

"Mind if I sit here?" she asks him. 

Suimaru shakes his head wordlessly while looking out at the ocean. Isane sits beside him and admires the view. For awhile she remains silent, watching the waves constantly roll in. Timing is everything in these situations she realizes. Finally she speaks in a comforting voice...

"Never forget that Suimaru is the one in control not the Rokubi. It isn't the beast inside of you that defines who you are, it's *this*," she says pointing at his heart. "And something tells me that not even the Rokubi can compete with a power like that." Isane slowly gets to her feet and pats him on the shoulder. 

"I'm here if you need someone to talk to," she tells the boy before walking off to finish setting up the camp. 
_
When did I become such a softy,_ she muses inwardly.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 10, 2010)

*Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure Team 2*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Stone...*
> "So how about you Shisu?" she asks him, already knowing that his clan are infamous poison users. However Sparrow wonders how advanced his skills are, and most importantly whether he can control his powers. She had heard a horror story or two about the effects of their poison jutsu.





Vash TS said:


> *Iwagakure, with Shisu and Iwa team two*
> 
> He turned to face Akihiko
> 
> ...





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Stone...*
> 
> As she looks at Shisu, Sparrow realizes that they're really not that different. It comforts her in a way.



*Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure Team 2*

Akihiko thought for awhile he knew that Doku Clan specializes Poison and Tasuki had said in passing that among wind users, he finds sparrow's abilities to be quite refined. 

It was quite unsettling about teammates dying, Akihiko's teammates had also died and it wasn't a very nice feeling, the difference was that he didn't kill them, so it must have felt worse for Shinsu. With the Doku Clan's prejudice plus what happened to his teammate he wouldn't be surprised if a lot of the nin's dislike him. Akihiko looked at Sparrow and she seemed to accept the guy, which was a good think Akihiko thought. Teammates need to trust each other although Aki does have some reservations on both of them. After the betrayal of his caretaker and who he thinks of as an older brother, trusting another one fully was still out of reach. His trust to his teammates would probably reach only until saving but not choosing lives. Before he could continue on his internal musings.

"Akihiko-san I know your clan deals with summons but I don't know much more than that"
"Would it be OK if you shared a little bit with me?" Shisu asked

Well what he said was true the Sanada Clan is the most diverse clan that existed, each clan member have a different ability and each has different specialties. "Well, I'm not very good with taijutsu although I am very knowledgeable when it comes to medical ninjutsu. Well to be honest without my summons I am just a weak ninja with no special abilities but only knows how to heal. Akihiko said offhandedly. "Among my Summons, one is very good with fire technique's, another with lightning technique's and the other with genjutsu technique's"

With that said Akihiko stood up and asked "So shall we go?"


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 10, 2010)

Taron was jumping through the trees as fast as his soldier pill induced body would allow him. All though if Taron were to be attacked by anyone over Genin level had a bone to pick with him; Taron could seriously not see himself remaining a free man for much longer as he would either be captured or just be plain old dead.

There was one drawback to Soldier Pills however. Taron may have gotten the chakra boost he needed to get away, but however; that boost in Chakra absolutely fucked over his control so it was fluctuating wildly to the pint that he could barely control it.

That loss of control over his chakra meant that he no longer had the required amount of control to activate the Mind's Eye technique.

Which also meant he was running blind.

_crack_

Tarn's eyes opened wide at the dead leaves being stepped on and pulled his last kunai out of his pouch and threw it at the intruder.

The Eight Clone barely dodged the kunai and stared at Taron. "What brings your clone self out here then Eight?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"I was trained to be a hunter nin so I can track a little especially with the help of Smaug or Rairyu but I was always more focused on offensive ninjutsu and I never got around to learning the tracking technique" Kurai said flatly. "You have excellent chakra control and the nature for it, it would be an excellent technique for you to learn, it would really round out this team." "Hmm" Rinko said thoughtfully considering what Kurai had said. *"What's with the outsiders?"* a loud and arrogant voice suddenly called out.

The takigakure gennin turned to face the source of the noise, it was a trio of grass gennin strolling up the road that had called out to them. "Ignore them" Kurai said tilting his hat to hide his face, "small dogs bark the loudest, they have no skill." *"What was that outsider?"* a muscular boy with a scar on his cheek said looking at Kurai. Junsui stepped forward to break the tension but Kurai spoke first, "you are unsightly and a shame to shinobi everywhere, disappear before I make your life forfeit" Kurai said coldly.

The gennin seemed to be taken aback for a split second by Kurai's aura but he quickly recomposed himself and Kurai could tell from his body language that he was getting angry. "Its a pity Kusagakure has fallen behind on their standards where it concerns training shinobi" Kurai said in his monotone voice. "Showing emotion is the sign of an unworthy shinobi, especially in the face of what could possibly be a dangerous enemy. Run along before you embarrass yourself any further."

*"You have an awfully big mouth for someone who is so far away from home"* the gennin said squeezing his fists together tightly. *"Maybe I should teach you some manners."* "Lets all calm down" Rinko said carefully. Junsui nodded in agreement but his hand was still ready to dart to his sword. *"Stay out of this little girl"* the gennin snapped at Rinko. "You might want to be careful when you speak to my team mate" Kurai said darkly raising his head to face the gennin. The gennin saw Kurai's eyes and his heart skipped a beat.

Kurai had not activated his kekkai genkai, he didn't foolishly give away his blood line limit's presence for something so small. It was the hollowness in Kurai's green eyes that caused the gennin to shuffle backwards ever so slightly. What stood before them wasn't a simple gennin, to them it seemed like Kurai had no soul. *"I've heard about you"* the gennin suddenly said looking at Kurai's cloak and hat. *"You are the sick bastard that killed his mother, you are The Dark Angel."*

Rinko and Junsui looked at Kurai in disbelief. "He killed his own mother?" Rinko thought to herself. "Who is this kid?" Junsui asked himself realizing that he still didn't know too much about Kurai. "That is correct" Kurai said folding his arms as if the gennin had simply suggested getting lunch. "How is that any concern of yours?" *"All you have done is stand there and talk, do you have the strength to back up your words?"* the gennin asked. "I will not start a skirmish in the stronghold of another village however if you attack me I will kill you" Kurai said dangerously.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kusagakure, with Junsui, Kurai and Rinko*

"I will not start a skirmish in the stronghold of another village however if you attack me I will kill you" Kurai said in a dangerous voice

Junsui stood next to Kurai, he wouldn't fight with these ninja unless they attacked first. He didn't really want to fight but he wasn't going to let his team mates get hurt. He tried to think of a way out of the situation without fighting but the boy looked hell bent on a fight.

"Rinko be ready" Junsui said
"_Be ready for what?_" one of the boys on the other team asked
"_What do you think you can do?_"

Before Junsui could answer the one that had been taunting Kurai began to make hand seals, he threw two hand full of grass into the air and they seemed to become solid and flew at Junsui and the others

"B" was all Junsui said

His team mates knew what it meant, Rinko quickly made seals for her own jutsu and expelled a wall of water from her mouth knocking away the blades of grass. Junsui was already moving and burst through the wall and swung his sword with almost his full power he hit an unsuspecting grass gennin with the flat of his sword strait into the side of a building. He wouldn't be dead but the arm he used to block the attack would probably be shattered. The other two were able to dodge Junsui's surprise attack but they jumped into the air where Kurai was waiting for them

"Kurai don't kill them" Junsui called out looking up
"That will cause trouble for Taki"

The formation was basically a defensive followed by a two pronged attack. Junsui through the wall and Kurai over it with mini horos sent through the ground to cut off their target's escape from the back.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 10, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

Kurai leapt forward over the water wall and as predicted Junsui's attack forced them into the air. Kurai came in with a kick and the gennin who had been taunting Kurai blocked it. *"Just as I thought"* the gennin said smugly, *"all talk."* "Poor fool, its a pity I can't kill you and rid the world of your stupidity" Kurai said forming seals. "Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said clapping his hands together, "Fallen Angel" Kurai said again activating his Akumagan and wings. "Don't kill that one Yoru, it's why I didn't summon Abraxas" Kurai said flatly, "this one's is mine."

Before the gennin could even react Yoru was behind him in a flash. The great black dragon grabbed the gennin's hands with his claws and wrapped his tail around his feet. The dragon landed gently pinning the gennin down gently but firmly. *"What is that?"* the other gennin said in disbelief at the dragon at first. It was only when he turned to face Kurai did he realize just how much problems he had. "Lets go" Kurai said hitting the gennin with his wings sending him flying through the air.

The gennin flew towards a building and righted himself in the air to land properly. But Kurai came from above him and caught him with a blow to the rips that made him clench his teeth in pain. Kurai grabbed the gennin's shirt and tossed him upwards to keep him airborne. *"He is trying to keep me from landing"* the gennin through frightfully. Kurai came soaring up after the gennin and he managed to block the next blow by righting himself to face Kurai.

"Hmm" Kurai said disappointed, "he has figured out how to defend himself already and I don't have the skill to fly any better than I am right now. I guess I will have to end it" Kurai said soaring past the gennin to get above him. *"Your little tricks won't work on me anymore"* the gennin said righting himself to face Kurai as he fell towards the ground. "Raiton: Gian" Kurai said forming seals, "you are the fool, unlike me you can't move in the air."

"I won't kill you" Kurai said as his mouth shone with lightning, "I hope." Kurai forked the lighting with his tongue splitting it into four bolts. The bolts shot from his mouth piercing the gennin's arms and legs. "Close one" Kurai thought maintaining his composure. The gennin fell hard and Kurai landed gently and looked over at Yoru. "Put him to sleep" Kurai said as his wings dispersed. The black dragon knocked the gennin on the back of the head and he was still.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

*Iwagakure, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko
*
Shisu looked at Akihiko the smiling stopped, he figured this is the real Akihiko. The one before seemed to be someone trying to impress someone. He heard Akihiko mention medical ninjutsu and frowned under his mask

"Is it a coincidence that both of my team mates counter my abilities so well?" 
"Sparrow has wind natured chakra and Akihiko is a medi nin"

He thought that someone somewhere was trying to make him look bad but he pushed the thought from his head

"Do I think myself so important that ninja who don't even know me want to make me look bad?"
"I'm just being paranoid" Shisu thought to himself
"So shall we go?" Akihiko asked

Shisu turned to watch him, the sound of his voice snapping him out of his daze

"Where are we going?" Shisu asked
"Are we going to leave on the mission already?" Shisu asked

He tried to keep the excitement out of his voice, he was younger than his two team mates and he didn't want them to think he was an excitable child.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kusagakure, with Junsui, Kurai and Rinko
*
Junsui watched Kurai toss the gennin around in the air as the black dragon landed near him

"He's over doing it" Junsui said shaking his head

The dragon unfurled itself from the unconscious gennin

"He's going to kill him" Rinko said as she saw Kurai's mouth shining with raiton
"I hope he doesn't" Junsui said thinking about how to explain this to Hitogoroshi

The bolt of raiton spilt into some smaller ones and pierced the gennin, Junsui watched as he fell to the ground. He thought about catching him but a fall from that height wouldn't be fatal. It should teach him a lesson about running his mouth. The boy fell to the ground and the black dragon put him out. The pain must have been excruciating, Junsui had seen how the holes that Kurai burnt in trees smoked when he used Gian on them.

"How the hell are we going to explain this to Hitogoroshi-sensei?" Rinko said grabbing her head
"You don't have to, I saw the whole thing"

Rinko was more than relieved

"More importantly he saw the whole thing" Hito said nodding to a man looking at the boy Kurai hit with the raiton
"I'll talk to you about it later" she said

If Rinko didn't know her better she seemed to have a mischievous air about her and she may have been smiling under that mask.

"I have some new information about the mission along with some equipment for us"
"They are trying to find our guide but they are having problems locating her" Hito said slightly annoyed
"We'll wait for her at the gates of the village"
"You three seem to not be able to stand still and not cause trouble" Hito said with the mischievous twinkle in her eye again


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 10, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta and the others
*
Togatta was helping Shigure set up their camp, he saw Suimaru though the trees sitting on the beach and shook his head

"Lazy ass" Togatta says 

*WHACK*

It wasn't Shigure that hit him that time but Ameryllis

"What the fuck did I tell you about touching me slave?" Togatta said angrily
"He's not lazy, and for the last time I'm not a slave"
"Well, he's not doing his work and you're doing it for him"
"You can see what it looks like to me" Togatta said

He dodged a blow from Shigure he knew was coming and threw a tent pole he held to the ground

"Fuck you" he said pointing to Shigure 
"Fuck you" he said pointing to Ameryllis
"Fuck..." he said pointing to Isane
"Sorry Isane" he said quickly

He realized she didn't do him anything and stopped before he could finish

"If he's allowed to laze around and not help"
"I should be allowed to do the same" Togatta said folding his arms

He didn't intend to laze around though, he wanted to go and train some more. If there was a fight he wouldn't be able to use his raiton charged bone swords to their full potential. 

Shigure sighed and looked at him, he was only twelve years old. She forgot that sometimes until he pulled one of his little tantrums and she was reminded all too well.

"He's not being lazy, you wouldn't understand" Ameryllis said slightly annoyed
"Togatta if you behave and help finish set up camp I'll give you something good" Shigure said
"Good?" Togatta said looking at her unfolding his arms
"Fuck good I want great" Togatta said pointing at her
"Well I guess I'll just have to keep this good raiton technique then" Shigure said tauntingly 

Togatta ran and picked up the tent pole he threw on the ground earlier and began to set up the tent faster than he was before.

"So easy to manipulate kids" Shigure thought with a smile

*Sometime later*

"Good, we're done show me" Togatta said
"I told you before I can't do raiton techniques" Shigure said shaking her head

Togatta was about the explode, how could she do that to him. She lied and tricked him. He knew she didn't have a raiton afinity but he still fell for it. He began to feel angry and ashamed and stupid all at the same time

"I can't believe you'd..." he started
"I can't do raiton techniques but I got something for you" she said cutting him off

She reached into her pouch and pulled out a scroll. When she'd spied on him that first night practicing and realized he could use raiton. She did some research and found a technique she thought would be a good match for a ninja like him. She tossed him the scroll and he grabbed it out of the air

"I'm going to look for our contact"
"Isane-san you're in charge"
"Togatta don't give her trouble" Shigure said sternly
"Yea whatever" Togatta said walking out of the camp
"Raiton no yoroi" Togatta said to himself as he walked deeper into the woods looking for somewhere to train


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Leaf...*
The sun bares her morning light through the shades of Kazuma's window as she rises to greet Konoha once again. Kazuma sits at a desk facing the window, not having slept a wink. Kazuma yawns loudly and checks his watch, surprised at how fast the time flew by. He got caught up in an old scroll and simply couldn't put it down. The scroll belongs to the Uchiha Clan and contains vital information concerning the properties of the Sharingan. Saito Uchiha, the father of the late Kaion Uchiha, had lent it to him in secret.  

_"You carry my son's eye. I want to see a glimpse of what Kaion could've achieved...through you,"_ Saito had told him sincerely.

Over the last year the man had helped Kazuma harness his transplanted Sharingan. Without Saito's guidance, Kazuma probably wouldn't have been able to advance the eye to the three tomoe stage in less then a year. In fact if Kazuma didn't know better, it's almost as if the man had taken him on as an adopted son. Such was the man's heartbreak when his son died...or rather was killed. 

_One year ago...
Kaion Uchiha and Kazuma slowly creep through the forest, tracking an informant who had gone rogue on the village. The Uchiha stops suddenly and he indicates for Kazuma to halt. His dark hued eyes flare with the Sharingan, two tomoe in each eye. 

"I sense a trap..." he says in a low voice, slightly on edge. 

Kazuma sniffs the air with his keen sense of smell and shrugs, "I don't sense anything," Kazuma responds, as he draws a Kunai from his back pouch. 

Still unconvinced, Kaion remains silent and still for several minutes, scanning the forest around them with a steely eyed gaze. Finally he shakes his head and sighs, "Maybe it's me...for some reason I'm feeling anxious. Like there's some kind of threat hovering over me...but I can't quite see it," he mutters. 

Kazuma rests his hand on the Uchiha's shoulder with a smirk, while holding the kunai casually with his other hand. "You need to relax. Also we don't want to keep Izume waiting. She's going to cut this guy off to the south." 

Kaion nods and moves forward through the trees, a smile appearing on his face. "Yeah I can't wait see my girl Izume. She always knows how to cheer me up,   he responds. Kazuma laughs while staying behind Kaion and letting him pull a good distance ahead. "You're a lucky guy you know that..." 

"Yeah maybe you'll have a girl like her one da-" 

A clicking sound emanates from and the ground under Kaion's feet. He freezes and his eyes widen. *BABOOM!*

Right here right now..._
Kazuma steps out of his father's house (the man dead almost a year now). He breathes in the fresh dawn air and puts his hands in his pockets as he walks down the street. "A new day a new mission," he mutters.

Before heading off to meet up with Kayo and Fox, he takes a quick detour to the Hyuuga District to visit Izume..._his girl_.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto arrives home to a rustic longhouse made out of thick redwood tree logs. It's located within the heart of the ancestral hunting grounds of the Hoshigake Clan, right beside the coastline. As a child Misuto would often go swimming with the pods of giant Killer Whales that often hunt in these waters. 

As Misuto opens the front door he stops short and sniffs the air. "YO MA! YOU THERE?!" he exclaims, gnashing his Shark teeth together and glaring through the open front door. Nothing but silence greets Misuto's voice, but he remains still at the threshold of the door. He reaches into his kunai pouch and flings a lone kunai through the door. 

_*CLICK! *_ 

A thick wave of shuriken suddenly shoot out of the door right at Misuto. In a blur of movement he reaches for Tina, the giant meat cleaver sword strapped to his back. Misuto swings the giant sword at the Shuriken in a wide sweeping arc. The rapid fire sounds of metal on metal ring out, and the shuriken ricochet in all directions.

"Welcome back sonny...HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!" Misuto's mother, Niri Hoshigake, cackles like a Jackal as she appears over him like a wraith, right on the edge of the roof of their house. She draws her own meat cleaver blade and drops down onto Misuto, swinging her sword vertically over his head. 

"I LOVE YOU TOO MA!!" Misuto snarls back as he swings his sword upwards and blocks her slash. Sparks fly as their blades clash. Misuto pushes the bitch away with all his strength and she slides backwards on her feet, but she easily rebounds off of the front wall of their house and charges in at him. 

Some mother's like to hug their son's and ask them how their day was when they return home. But not his mother, not even by a longshot. 

They trade vicious sword strokes in a frenzy. Misuto is far stronger and his blade is heavier and larger, but his mother is much faster and swings her lighter sword around like a tornado of destruction. 'Speed kills,' as his mother is so fond of saying.  

"I AIN'T LOSIN TO YA THIS TIME!!!" Misuto shouts with an insane laugh. 

_Five minutes later..._
Misuto sits cross legged on the ground, with blood pouring over numerous scratches and slash wounds across his face and body. He glares up at his mother, who has a few scars but nothing too deep or as bad as what she dealt to him. 

"Bitch..." he mutters. 

Niri slaps her son Misuto across the face. "A year ago you couldn't even scratch me you little whelp. At least you've improved...a bit." 

"I'm gettin stronger every day Ma. Don't worry yer day is comin...it's comin for a lot of other motherfuckers too. I'm gonna bring down the pain on all of ya!" Misuto tells her with a sneer, while licking the blood off of his face. He can honestly feel her getting weaker with each of their battles, or at least not getting any better then she already is. Misuto however knows that he hasn't even tapped into a quarter of what he's capable of yet. 

"Now get yourself cleaned up. Your Uncle wishes to see you!" Misuto's mother hisses at her. 

Misuto looks back at her in surprise and gets back to his feet, towering over his mother who is only five foot four. "Oh so 'ole Uncle Arlong wants to see me huh?" 

"Yeah I'll go see the bastard!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 10, 2010)

Suimaru's head still hurt bad. He could hear the beast roar inside him looking to get out. He could hear his team talking about things and probaly something about him since he heard his name but he didn't try to listen.

"You all right?" Ameryllis said as she sat by him.

"Yea its just my head hurts." he said.

"It'll be alright. Tonight i'll try to break the jinchuuriki bond temperarely to give you some relief." She said kindly. This must be hard on him.

Yea ok. Suimaru thought about wjhat Isane told him. The rokubi deosn't control him. He controls it....wait how did she know about the rokubi? Oh well deosn't matter now.

"What are you doing?" Ameryllis said as Suimaru got up and started helping set up camp.

"Helping out."

"Doesn't IT bother you?"

"Yea but i'm not going to let it govern my life." he said.

*Kumogakure*

"I'll take a tripple vanilla mint ice cream with sprinkles on top." Cynthia said as she ordered ice cream

"Here you go." The old man at the counter said happily.

"Thank You." Cynthia cheerfully said as she paid and began eating her ice cream. "You don't want any?"

"No thank you i'm fine." Tsumoa said.

"Suit yourself."

"Thats going to go strait to your thighs." Tsumoa teased her.

"Shut up I rarely eat junk food." Cynthia said laughing. Out of nowhere petals surrounded her and formed a letter. "For me?" She said as she began to read it.

"What is it?"

"It seems I need to visit an old friend." And with that she vanished  in a swirl of wind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 10, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto waits impatiently outside the Mizukage's office, that of his dear old Uncle Arlong. He's related to the man through his mother, who is Arlong's younger sister. Growing up as the nephew of the Mizukage has had it's benefits to be sure. For example it basically gives Misuto a free pass do as he pleases (like slitting the throats of annoying ex girlfriends, or using old ladies as meat shields), without having to worry about the consequences. However it can also come with some negatives as well. Kind of like being a boy called Sue, you either grow tough or crumble. Misuto didn't let this bother him one bit though. All the other Hoshigake boys who thought they could fuck with him, quickly learned a different tune altogether. Well those that lived learned a different tune at least. 

An ANBU guarding the doors to Arlong's office gestures towards Misuto. "He'll see you now," the ANBU tells him and opens the doors. 

"About fuckin time bro!" Misuto snaps back at the ANBU. He shoulder bumps the ANBU with a grin as he passes by him, daring the man wordlessly with his eyes to do something about it. The ANBU does nothing of course. 

Arlong sits behind a desk, eyeing Misuto as he enters. They're both very alike in many ways. More Shark then man, and more Killer then man too. In fact Misuto used to idolize his Uncle once upon a time. That was back before Misuto saw the fool for what he truly is...a schemer. Misuto hates schemers. The kinds of people who make all these plans, and then try and act like they got the whole fucking world figured out or something. Which is a bunch of bullshit of course. In Misuto's not so humble opinion, you can't control the world, because the world is chaos. And of course Misuto is a servant of chaos. Arlong is different though, he  wants power for powers sake, and to dominate others under his control. Misuto couldn't give a shit about domination. He just wants to laugh, get laid, and spill as much blood as possible, while the world burns around him. And when it's his time to go, he'll go out like a fuckin blazing comet crashing into earth with a bang. 

Misuto saunters over arrogantly towards a chair and sit back on it with his hands clasped behind his head. He just smirks at Arlong all the while, not afraid one bit of the man. He knows very well that Arlong could snuff him out in a second, but Misuto simply doesn't care. He might even laugh while it happened. It's what makes Misuto so insane. 

"So I heard you wanted to see me Uncle Arly," Misuto snickers at the more experienced Hoshigake. "You need a real killer to get shit done for ya or what?"


----------



## Chaos (Apr 11, 2010)

*Eight RKB*

"Cheery old Taron, you almost jolted yourself with 2000 volts"

Eight's RKB moved in easily. He was still way above Taron in skill level, and even if Taron had moved on him, it wouldn't have deterred his passing. "You leaving me alone to fight a bounty hunter that was here primarily for you?"

He laughed. "Especially... since half of the bounty hunter... is here already" the RKB, hit by a kunai that was thrown by the hunter tailing Taron, sparkled and shone. "MUHAHAHAHAHA" The ensuing explosion of lightning energy blasted right trough the trees, to the bounty hunter hiding there. "I'm waiting for you, Taron!"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 11, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta *

Togatta found a nice place and sat on a fallen tree and read the scroll, Raiton no yoroi is a technique that uses raiton energy to speed up the body's physical prowess by increasing the speed at which the synapses fire of messages to the brain. He read the entire scroll and thought for a while

"One of the Raikage's of the past used this technique eh" Togatta said getting to his feet
"According to the scroll I need to do what I was doing with hand to my entire body"

He looked down at the scroll again, it was incredibly detailed, from how he should charge up his chakra to how how body should feel when he accomplished the proper raiton no yoroi. He began to charge up his chakra to release it from his entire body he stood and concentrated.

"The scroll said to work on how long and can maintain a steady level of output for normal chakra"

He began to expel chakra from his entire body while counting in his head, after only a minute he felt the level begin to drop.

"Only a minute" he said in disappointment

He walked back over to the scroll and followed the instructions for what to do after he found how long he could maintain the raiton no yoroi for.

*About 10 minutes later*

Togatta lay on the forest floor panting

"This is ridiculously hard" he thought trying to catch his breath
"I've used so much chakra in that short time"

He got to his feet and continued reading the scroll

"The more chakra you charge your body with the better the effect will be"
"Hmm so if I used less chakra I'll get less of a boost but be able to maintain it longer"

He sat and thought for a while

"So maybe I start of with a little bit and gradually increase it"
"That way I get better as the fight goes on and I should be able to maintain it for more than only a minute"

He got to his feet and began the technique but it fizzled after only five seconds and his knees buckled

"Maybe I should relax for a few hours" Togatta said leaning on the rock the scroll lay on

He grabbed the scroll and rolled it up and put it in his ninja pouch and closed his eyes. Even though it was only a little past afternoon his body gave in and he fell asleep


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 11, 2010)

After setting up camp Suimaru went to lie down.

"Resting I see." Ameryllis said as she sat on a rock near by.

"Yea"

Ameryllis did a few hand signs and a chakra arm came out of her and went for Suimaru. Suimaru didn't do anything. He knew what this was.....the sealing jutsu. It took a few seconds to work but he started feeling the pain go away.

"Thanks." He said.

"No problem." She said. "I got a technique I want to show you. It'll help to tame the bijuu."

"Really? What is it?" Suimaru curiously asked.

"It deosn't have a name but it allows you to train in your mind even while you sleep. It has the same benefits of normal training except without the destruction."

'Seriously? Then lets do this.'

"First start meditating. I'm sure you know how to do that." Suimaru nodded as he did what she said. 

"Now shut out the world and go to the place your bijuu resides. Once you've done that train as you would here in the physical world."

"Got it." Suimaru said.

*Kumogakure*

"Thank you." Cynthia said as she left the Raikage's office. She had asked her if she and Tsumoa could go to Kiri to visit a friend. She was reluctnant at first because she would be talking Tsumoa and about Mizukage allowing it but when she mentioned that she would also be visiting the jinchuuriki of the Rokubi, she agreed. She had to lie though about the Mizukage allowing it.

"I can't believe she left....oh well better get training." Tsumoa said to himself.

"Pack up!" he heard as a bag was tossed at him.

He turned around to see Cynthia."Cynthia I thought you left."

"I am leaving but your coming with me. We are going to Kiri." She happily said.

"The Rai and Mizukage are ok with this?"

"Yea." She half lied.

He looked at her for a moment."Fine"


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 11, 2010)

*Rex, Kazuo *
?One of em?s right here!? Shouted a voice from up ahead. As expected, neither of the two was startled by the apparent fact that they were being watched. This was Konohagakure in fact, a village of Ninja. So most people were always on guard, even the civilians who might just happen to get caught up in a battle between two shinobi. A boy of their age was peering down at them from a roof top. He had white hair, with blondish streaks in the front. His eyes portrayed an amused person, with a slightly conceited personality. He wore regular pants and a hood jacket of a psychedelic design. He landed softly on the ground right by them, an easy feat, no less. 

Looking up, the boy grinned and brushed his hair. ?Name?s Rex, Kazuo,? He said, introducing himself looking from side-to-side at the girls.  ?I sure hope one of you is Sachi or Chou, because I?m growing damned tired of looking all over this place for you two??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane keeps her Byakugan eye activated as she flings Kunai at a large oak tree standing about 25 meters away from her. At the same time she aldfso monitors Togatta and Suimaru, both of whom seem to be resting. Togatta seems to have overdone it with his training, again. That's no surprise. However she's not exactly sure what Suimaru is doing. Maybe meditating she guesses. 

She honestly wishes she could go for a swim in the inviting crystal clear water by the beach, but this isn't a vacation she reminds herself. When was the last time I even had a vacation? she wonder's to herself inwardly. 

Isane returns her mind to more mundane matters however and draws another kunai from a pouch strapped to her lower back. All the while she stares at the dozen other blades embedded in the bark of the tree, packed together in a smiley face pattern. In her mind she imagines with a grin, that it's Misuto's face. 

Isane notices, that the tips of the kunai haven't penetrated that deep into the thick bark, perhaps only an inch and a half at best. Even someone like Togatta could easily embed the kunai much deeper with a throw, she realizes with a hint of dissatisfaction. Isane draws another blade from her pouch and flips it around her right hand fingers. As she manipulates the blade between her fingers, Isane charges her left palm with chakra. 

She flips the kunai around and catches it by the business end, then tosses it at the tree. As the Kunai whistles through the air towards it's target, Isane thrusts her left palm at the flying blade. 

*"Gale Wind Palm!"* she exclaims. 

A focused gust of wind flies out of her palm and buffets the kunai, causing it to suddenly pick up speed. The kunai hits the bark with a loud thud, embedding itself the whole length of the blade. Isane smirks pleasantly to herself at the depth of the blade. Her goal wasn't to make it go all the way through the tree after all. Isane though is not really sure if she could make the blade blast through this thick monster of a tree, even if she wanted to. 

"Let's find out," she mutters to herself, ever the perfectionist.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 12, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki: Woods of Konoha*

The girl who crept through the woods a few dozen miles outside of Konoha was feral in appearance. Although her black hair was neatly groomed and cropped to the bottom of her neck, her dark green eyes were bloodshot and burned with a hungry light. Her nails were longer than could be considered healthy and covered in dried dirt, as were her hands and forearms. There was a track of blood on her face, but whether it was her blood or from her prey could not be told. The girl panted heavily. She had last eaten two days ago, and had traveled forty miles through the woods since then. The presence in her head whispered to the girl. Its voice sounded like silk cloth twisted around metal. “You can't depend on me forever. If you don't catch something now, Chiharu, you're going to die.” The girl ignored the voice. She looked at her hands, flexing them around the two battered kunai she clenched. A haze of black chakra fluttered over her vision. The girl knew that she was close to fainting. The presence wrapped itself away to the back of her head, retreating back into the girl's bones, pulling away her support. The girl wavered for a moment with the loss of strength, then snapped to attention when a small movement rustled a few yards away.

The noise turned out only to be a squirrel, but that still would be enough to get Chiharu to the nearest town or village. Once she was there, she could slip in and take what she wanted, then leave before anyone had noticed. As the girl raised her kunai, she ignored her trembling hand and aimed carefully. The squirrel flicked its paw. The kunai flew forward and impaled it squarely in the tail, pinning the squirrel against a tree trunk. Scrambling over madly, heedless of how much noise she made, Chiharu knelt beside the writhing animal and snapped its neck in a fluid motion. The voice purred inside her head, though it still kept its chakra carefully away from hers. “Dinnertime, my little savage? You shouldn't have left Aoigakure. If we had stayed, we would be strong. There would be no hunger and no pain, no dirty bed of leaves and rock. All they wanted you to do was kill, and you do that now. Why was it so hard to stay a pampered captive?” The girl only scowled and set to skinning the animal. She placed the corpse belly-down on the ground and held the tail up with her left hand, keeping her knee on one tiny paw to keep the body from slipping about. 

As Chiharu cut upwards from the tailbone, the voice purred. The sight of blood and death always made the Dragon happier, but Chiharu had learned to live with it. Killing wasn't a pleasure or a pain for her. Killing was something that simply had to be done if the girl once called Chiharu would continue to exist in this world. Chiharu had no problem with it. She finished her cuts and turned the squirrel over. Its skin flapped open grotesquely at both ends. Slicing off the genitals, Chiharu made a cut across the the back legs and (dropping the kunai) pulled them apart, breaking the pelvic area. She took the knife up again and cut from the belly to the rib cage. After pulling out all the organs and cutting off the head and back feet, Chiharu rocked back on her heels. She wiped her kunai on a wide green leaf and shoved it in her belt. The Dragon leaned forward in her head, and Chiharu was aware that the beast was staring intently through her eyes, pleased with what had transpired. Their last meal had been roots and unripe fruits pulled from an unlucky farmer's fields. Neither of them had been very pleased with the result.

Chiharu sat still for a moment, catching her breath. The she adjusted her kill, shot a glance around to make sure that there were no other predators who might steal her meal, and darted into the woods. Thirty minutes later, after a few gutteral snarls and singed fingers, she had a weak flame burning. Too impatient and hungry to wait for the meat to cook properly, Chiharu simply thrust the squirrel at the flame until it look charred enough for safe consumption. The animal was gnawed to the bones in bare minutes, and Chiharu licked the tiny femur with no small measure of sadness. Meat was so good, and yet so hard to come by. But she could feel the flickers of life energy to the west that said there were people a few miles away. The Dragon could feel that as well, and as Chiharu hauled herself up a tree, she lent her chakra. Chiharu climbed to a branch three yards off the ground and tucked herself tight against the trunk. She had to sleep now, to regain herself, but in a few hours she would move on. The Dragon hissed softly in her mind. “You'll grow stronger soon, little one. We'll be the strongest. All the meat in the world for you then, all the meat in the world. We'll feast everyday, not on squirrel but on boar and beef and everything will taste so lovely, we'll sink our teeth into the lovely blood, the running red blood that gives us strength, the two of us will never be weak again...” Chiharu slept, and in sleep she was at peace.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2010)

*The Mist...*
A giant crimson Galleon, the color of blood, docks at a seaborne base discreetly located several miles away from Leviathan Island. The ships name is the _Shark Supreme_, and her infamous crew known as the Crimson Shark Marauders. These names are fitting of course due to the nature of the crew's captain. 

As several deckhands carry loads of supplies off the ship, plundered from one of the many villages scattered across the coastline of the Mist, suddenly a giant geyser of water shoots upwards into the sky. A loud earsplitting roar rings out from within the geyser, likely something very big and very mean. The column of water clears away revealing a huge snake like creature with glowing red eyes and light green scales that shimmer under the sun like a multihued rainbow. It's scaly and thickly muscled neck, with jagged bony spikes going along the back, stretches up as high as a four story building. Atop its head stands a huge and imposing figure clad in armor. 

Around the armor he wears a leather jacket and a visored helmet that covers his face. Combined with the large black leather boots that he wears, it makes him look like some kind of strange biker who got drunk in a medieval festival. However what is most striking about the man are his webbed hands, colored a mottle gray, and a jagged Shark like fin projecting out of a vertical slat in the back of his armor. 

*Iron Mask Duval 
Captain of the Crimson Shark Marauders 
Bounty: 25 Million (dead or alive) *

Duval raises his right fist into the air and all of the deckhands cheer. The sea monster that he stands upon, emits a deafening roar as if adding to the cacophony of cheers. 

"GOTTA LOVE THE CAPTAIN!!!!" shouts one of the deckhands wildly while whistling loudly. 

Suddenly the Leviathan like monster disappears in a massive explosion of gray smoke. Duval leaps upwards and lands onto the docks with a palpable thud. *"Continue offloading the supplies!"* he growls, his voice echoing like a deep bass drum from within his helmet. 

"AYE CAPTAIN!!" his men respond obediently as one. 

Duval strides away towards a multistory iron tower located in the center of the base. He walks up a spiraling set of stairs and passes through a door in the second level, entering into what seems to be a medical bay of some sort. 

*"Father!"* Duval exclaims and suddenly he collapses to one knee. 

"Duval is that you?!" a man's voice cries. A second later a middle aged man wearing glasses and a white lab coat, appears through a door at the opposite end of the room. He spots Duval crouching on the floor and his eyes widen. 

"I'll prepare your injection immediately!" the man tells Duval in an alarmed voice. 

*"The attacks...are happening more and more...father,"* Duval growls in a tired and out of breath voice. He removes his helmet revealing a horribly mutated Shark like face, and a huge maw with large jagged fangs. His round eyes are as black as coal, showing no flicker of emotion or life. 
*
"How...how long do I have left?"* Duval asks his "father."

As the scientist prepares an injection, he looks at Duval and frowns. "Maybe a year at best...I'm sorry."  

Duval remains silent for a while as if contemplating this grim revelation, before growling, *"Then I will do everything I can to get revenge on the Mist!"*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 12, 2010)

Suimaru was tired in his mind as he fought his demon's red chakra. Ameryllis had said that if he could defeat the chakra he would gain control of it. Well he'd been doing that for a while now but didn't know if he was doing it right. The chakra would just keep coming back for more.

"Your going down." Suimaru stated to his demon.

Roooaaarrrrrrr!!!!! The Rokubi roared as it sent its chakra to attack. Suimaru dodged the chakra. He was getting more tired. Out of no where chakra engulfed him. hE STARTED FEELING HIS CONTROL SLIPPING.

"I wont give up!" Suimaru thought as he forced away the chakra. The beast roared as the chakra recided and he was forced back.

"Get up." Ameryllis said as she awoke Suimaru from his meditation.

"Huh.." Suimaru said as he looked around. He was back and only a little destruction was caused.

"You did good. I could tell plus you only started releasing a little red chakra. I expected you to loose control on the first time." Ameryllis complimented. "No lets see that mind training in action. Try to  get me to step out of this circle." She said as she drew a circle around both of them about 12 feet across.

"Begin."

*Kumogakure*

_


After setting up camp Suimaru went to lie down.

"Resting I see." Ameryllis said as she sat on a rock near by.

"Yea"

Ameryllis did a few hand signs and a chakra arm came out of her and went for Suimaru. Suimaru didn't do anything. He knew what this was.....the sealing jutsu. It took a few seconds to work but he started feeling the pain go away.

"Thanks." He said.

"No problem." She said. "I got a technique I want to show you. It'll help to tame the bijuu."

"Really? What is it?" Suimaru curiously asked.

"It deosn't have a name but it allows you to train in your mind even while you sleep. It has the same benefits of normal training except without the destruction."

'Seriously? Then lets do this.'

"First start meditating. I'm sure you know how to do that." Suimaru nodded as he did what she said.

"Now shut out the world and go to the place your bijuu resides. Once you've done that train as you would here in the physical world."

"Got it." Suimaru said.

Kumogakure

"Thank you." Cynthia said as she left the Raikage's office. She had asked her if she and Tsumoa could go to Kiri to visit a friend. She was reluctnant at first because she would be talking Tsumoa and about Mizukage allowing it but when she mentioned that she would also be visiting the jinchuuriki of the Rokubi, she agreed. She had to lie though about the Mizukage allowing it.

"I can't believe she left....oh well better get training." Tsumoa said to himself.

"Pack up!" he heard as a bag was tossed at him.

He turned around to see Cynthia."Cynthia I thought you left."

"I am leaving but your coming with me. We are going to Kiri." She happily said.

"The Rai and Mizukage are ok with this?"

"Yea." She half lied.

He looked at her for a moment."Fine"_

Cynthia wished it went like that but it didn't. The Raikage wouldn't hear her out. Guess it was just her. Oh well, this would give her the chance to retrieve information from the countries through her connections.

"I'm off." She said as she left the villiage.

With Tsumoa

"Time to get some rest." He said as he finished his tea and headed home. Everyone waved him good night. He's come a long way. At first the villiagers stayed away from him. Now they see him as a hero.

"Tomorrow I try the second tail." He said to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2010)

*Stone...*


Vash TS said:


> "Where are we going?" Shisu asked
> "Are we going to leave on the mission already?" Shisu asked
> 
> He tried to keep the excitement out of his voice, he was younger than his two team mates and he didn't want them to think he was an excitable child.



Sparrow walks towards Shisu with a smirk and punches him playfully in the shoulder. She can hear the barely restrained enthusiasm in his voice and it makes her think of the first time she ever left the village after being shut in for so long. It felt so exciting and yet frightening at the same time, and since then she's never looked back. Seeing and feeling Shisu's enthusiasm suddenly brings her back to those glorious first days of self discovery. 

When Sparrow first set foot outside the great stone walls of the village, it felt like she was being flung headfirst out of her door with no warning. She can't help but think about Hakumei and Akira, her first teammates. Back then she thought they'd all be together forever, but her idea of forever was overinflated sadly. 

"Of course we're leaving for the mission silly," Sparrow teases Shisu. She then casts a mischievous glance at Akihiko, "Buuuut...I think we need to break in our new friend before getting going. Call it a little initiation ceremony. What do you say Akihiko...hmm?"  

Not only would seeing what the kid can do in a controlled sparring session help them figure out his skill level, but it'll help them bond as a team as well. Sparrow bites her right thumb, drawing blood and slams it onto the ground. At the same time she draws on the Gobi's massive chakra pool, as Hatori taught her. A burst of smoke explodes, and as it clears a giant sparrow the size of a car appears. It flaps its wings back and forth and yawns lazily. 

"I know a field just outside the village walls that would be a great place. Vera here can fly us there," Sparrow adds as she pats the bird's wings.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 12, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Land of Wind strange Oasis, with Suniko
> *
> Suniko lay in her bed trying to figure out a way to allow her to see with sound. She would have to do some research to see how the bats did it. She had some idea, it had something to do with sound bouncing off objects. She'd never created her own technique she didn't even know where to start with it.
> 
> ...



Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Land of Wind; Valley of Sand

Ryu smiled back at Alice and Suniko.  "Wish me luck."  He leapt after Zukou and followed him closely, scanning his surrondings closely.  His eyes darted from Zukou's form, watching for tensing up or any signs of an imminent battle, to the sand dunes surronding them.  He didn't feel nervous any, nor were his emotions going wild in his head.  Thanks to his Uncle.

*Flashback*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryu was throwing weapons when he noticed his Uncle.  The older man's face was blank, free of emotion.  He stopped his brisk stride before Ryu.  Their eyes locked and they began a stare-down.  Ryu could feel his Uncle's killing intent rising, suffocating him, but he held true.  He gazed up at him, when the open palm crashed into Ryu's face, giving him a slap to the face.  Ryu was knocked down.

"What the hell?!"

Another slap.  "Uncle!"  Another.  Ryu caught on.  His Uncle was usually a very happy person, but before and directly after a mission his face was empty.  It was the training he'd done during his ANBU days.  Serenity through pain.  Ryu's face calmed.  He stood and met his Uncle's gaze once more.  His eyes held true, free of tears or anger, of sadness nor any emotion.  His Uncle looked down at him.  He gave him a fourth slap, but Ryu remained standing.  He looked back at his Uncle calmly.  His eyes were void of emotion, and he made no noise.

After a few more hours of this his body had met its limit.  His cheeks were numb with pain after the numerous slaps and his body was tired of his straight-backed posture.  He began to wobble and sway, but righted himself.  His uncle gazed at him a while longer, before smiling sadly and patting Ryu on his shoulder.  

"You are ready for your very first mission, nephew.  I am proud of you, as is your mother.  As your father would be."  Ryu let out a long, wobbly breath and smiled in return.  That was tough, but he needed it.  He needed the training.




Ryu noted that the map Zukou had had been accurate, with no large rocks or even large sand dunes to hide behind.  It would be a forward battle if fighting assumed.

His specialty.

He smirked to himself as he followed behind his sensei, formulating a plan.  The valley was a ways away from the actual mountains, and the oasis was randomly placed, smack dab in the middle of the desert.  That meant that if a battle against ninja ensued, his teammates would be noticed unless they were in the tents.  That wasn't good, but only Suniko was a surprise attack fighter.  He and Alice were accostumed to battling, that was just the type of shinobi they were.

They were approaching the cave where the scientists had been last known reporting from.  Ryu documented its design.

_Small, made mainly from rocks seemingly stacked upon one another.  Due to the size I'd assume much of the cave is underground.  We should definitely observe the place but wait to enter untill we have Suniko with use so she could keep track of our surrondings_.  He eyed the cave once more before looking to Zukou.

"The cave appears to be underground, so we should wait untill we have Suniko before we enter.  She'll have to tell us if she senses enemies and how far away they are.  If need be I could use the progress I've made so far with the chidori for light, but it won't last for very long.  In its current state its attack is weak, but it will take any attacker out of the battle if it hits, burning while deeply cutting.  My black chakra burst has benefitted from my Raiton chakra output, and now is deadly at close range, effective at mid range, and capable of bestowing deep cuts at far range.  In the cave my Soushouryuu is restricted severly, and due to the walls it may have a slight ricochet effect, meaning it could endanger teammates as well.  Anything you would like to add for battles, sensei?"


----------



## Damaris (Apr 12, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki: Woods Outside Konoha*


When the girl woke, the sun was half-down already and the woods were turning chill as night advanced. She allowed herself a brief smile and in her head, the Dragon roared in answer. Chiharu felt safest at night—she felt comfortable and concealed. Like any wild animal she craved the cover of the enveloping blackness. Climbing down the tree, Chiharu landed almost silently on the ground and crouched still for a moment. She was alone, as far as she could tell. There were no fellow-human life signatures about, and the only noise that the girl could hear was that of woodland animals. Food, but not for now. The squirrel she had eaten earlier still sat heavy in her belly, and Chiharu crept through the forest, ignoring the voice muttering in her head. “Go to a village, a village, a village,” the voice purred The Dragon seemed angrier than before. When she spoke, the girl felt the ripples of a headache coming on. “We have to find others, other people, take their strength, grow stronger. Then we'll be safe, safe and no one will take you. Little one, you'll be safe, and we'll both live. So strong, so safe.” Chiharu rubbed at her head and kept advancing, weaving her way through the tree-tops. “Shut up,” she murmured to herself, but the Dragon obliged, curling in on itself and sulking in a corner of Chiharu's mind. 

Fifteen minutes had passed, and the girl came to the edge of the woods. Two paths diverged before her. If the girl had any knowledge of civilized life at all, she might have been faintly amused by the clean-cut cliché. Instead she fell on all fours to the ground and examined the road. The left path was the lesser-traveled, though it was obvious at least four humans trod on it several times a week. The right hand path was paved and wider, built for accommodating many travelers. Chiharu kicked at the left path with her foot. The Dragon snarled to life in her head, raging. “Silly girl, don't go there, don't go! Stronger! I've told you this. We need to be so powerful that no one will ever cross us, so powerful that we can live forever. If you hide and creep in the wild like a worm on its belly, no one will ever respect you. To be respected, you need to be feared! To be feared, you need people to fear you. Find the people and the fear will come.” Chiharu ignored the ranting beast and chose the left path, sticking to the side of the road as closely as possible. If someone appeared she wanted to be able to jump and hide in the brush as quickly as possible. Escape was always the first priority. 

“I make the choices,” she muttered. “I make them. We'll be strong. We will. But first we start slowly. These people will fear us, and then more. Build. Bide our time. Wait. You've waited eight years, wait a few days longer.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2010)

*The Mist...*
As Misuto sits back casually on his chair, waiting impatiently for Arlong's reply. He can't help but picture himself sitting where Arlong is, and wearing those gay ass hat and robes that all the fucking Kage's so love to wear. 

Being Mizukage would be fun for like three minutes, but then Misuto would get bored sadly. At most he'd just kill his Uncle Arlong for fun, and then use the title to bring the world into an endless cycle of violence and bloodshed. In other words, a veritable paradise for everyone's favorite Shark boy. 

*One year ago in the Mist... *
"I want you to help me kill Arlong," Misuto tells Isane after cutting her bindings. He was just about to slit her juicy little throat too, if she had said no to his blind offer. Well maybe after having his way with her first at least. 

"Are you insane?!" she yells back at him while rubbing her bruised wrists, inflamed from being tightly bound for so long. 

"Well fuck yeah I'm insane!" Misuto laughs back at her, showing a rare moment of keen self awareness. "But that ain't got shit to do with this. Let's face it, the old man is slippin. He's gone soft. I ain't no match for him right now...but soon..." At this point he smirks at Isane with a devil may care expression. "...and sooner then you think. I'm gonna be strong enough to go toe to toe with that friend!" 

Isane shakes her head in disbelief. She remains speechless for a time. 

"WELL?!" Misuto hollers at her impatiently.

"What do you want me to do about it?!" she asks him in a confused voice. "He'd crush me like a bug even faster then he would you!" 

Misuto suddenly grabs a fistful of Isane's long sandy blond hair, which smells so sweet to him, and brings her face an inch from his own. "Don't pretend like you don't wanna see that fucker's head on a pike as badly as I do. I know what he did to your family, Princess. I can see the hatred in those pretty eyes of yours when ever I mention his name." 

Isane pushes him away in a fury and glares at him with her mismatching eyes. Her new Byakugan on the left, and her bright purple hued eye on the right. The contrast makes her look oh so much sexier in his opinion. "You don't know anything about me!" she shouts at him, "And don't you ever bring up my family!" 

"You're gonna help me kill him. You got the skills to help me out..." Misuto points at his head and chuckles. "...right here. You're the most cunning bitch I've ever met. Shit you can charm a snake of its own skin if you needed to!"

Isane shakes her head and glares back at Misuto with hatred. A look of pure disgust and revulsion. "It'll never work, and even if it did by some miracle...you know I'd try and kill you as well." 

"Oh I know, that's why I love ya so much!" Misuto laughs. The insane Genin suddenly spins around on his heels and begins to walk away. 

"That's it?!" Isane hollers at him. 

"Yup...just keep gettin' that big 'ole brain of yours stronger and stronger!" Misuto responds with a wave of his hand, and begins whistling as he hits the road.

Win, lose or, draw, it's gonna be a hell of a show, Misuto realizes with a smirk.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 12, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta and the others
*
Shigure moved silently through the forest that the majority of the Island was made up of. She jumped through the trees without making so much as a sound. Mist ninja were incredibly good at moving silently, a vast majority of them used the mist as cover to execute surprise attacks. In the mist one needed another sense to trust since sight was not an option. Most chose to working on their hearing so because of this it forced ninja to make much less noise less they get caught. With Arlong as the Mizukage and the ways of old creeping back in Shigure was sure something would happen sooner or later. It payed to be at your best all the time.

She moved through the forest and thought about the contact they were supposed to meet. Apparently Duval had a small base on this Island, she was unclear on what the base was used for but it was manned by a small number of people. She was supposed to meet him right near the forest, he'd be keeping a watch. He was described as a tall man with a full faced beard and long hair. She approached the edge of the forest and a structure came into a view. It was a fence made of logs seemingly cut from the forest, as she came closer and closer she noticed a man of the same description pacing back and forth between the wall and the forest. She moved as close to him without being seen and made a few hand seals. The technique she used allowed her to throw her voice to make is sound like she was somewhere she wasn't

"Zako?" she asked without showing herself

The man jumped with fright and looked around with a terrified look on his face

"Just walk into the forest normally"
"Don't panic" she said slowly

Zako walked into the wooded area and began to look around

"Just look strait into the forest" Shigure said
"Don't try to look for me"

Zako nodded

"What information do you have for me?" Shigure asked

Zako rattled out information on the structure of the land base and sea base in addition to the numbers in both installations. He even went on to give her information of which of the members of Duval's crew were able to use ninjutsu and which ones were to be ignored. She picked up quite a few bits of useful information. She began to things of how would be a good way to fight Duval. The information she got from Zako on Duval and the numbers were slightly disturbing to say the least. She assured him that he would be safe were they to attack the land installation and they probably would. There were cannons there that could reach the water base. She thought about using their own weapons against them.

"Now that I have that information, I need to talk to the rest of the team and figure out what we want to do" Shigure said

*Elsewhere*

Togatta sat bolt upright he had fallen asleep, he couldn't tell exactly what time it was because the canopy of the forest blocked out the sun. What he could tell was that it was late.

"I can't believe I wasted the entire afternoon" he said angrily
"I need to get back to the camp"

He stood for a moment and thought, he realized he didn't actually move at all with the raiton no yoroi activated. He decided to use it to see how much his speed increased. He stood and concentrated preparing himself to use the technique. He'd decided he would use it at it's full power just to see what would happen. He released the raiton chakra from his entire body lighting up the area he was in and moved off top speed. It was amazing, he narrowly missed a few trees but the heightened reflexes allowed him to dodge and weave easily through the trees. After only thirty seconds the technique fizzled and he stopped and propped himself up on a tree panting.

"OK so I only have thirty seconds if I use it to it's maximum power" Togatta said

He was slightly disappointed in himself

"It looks like soldier pills will become important for me" he said softly

This technique used a lot of chakra, while Togatta had a lot of chakra the technique was new and unrefined and he knew he shouldn't use it in battle but he was itching to try it out. He slowly made his way back to the camp. Hopefully Shigure was already back and they could get started.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Apr 12, 2010)

Chou tucks her hair behind her ear then with a smile, “Yeah, I’m Akimichi Chou.” She says to the girl, then looking up at the boy that hops down, “Ah, so you’re Rex.” she says, one of the few that didn’t recognize Rex’s name.
_________

Lul drops to all fours, seeing the Taki genin fighting.   Her eyes thin in an animalistic way, she roars like a pissed off male lion.  She growls, her hands digging into the fresh mud, “Are you Takigakure Team 2?” she asks, ready to tear their throats if they weren’t, and it’s obvious.  She sniffs the air, attempting to catch their scent.  “If not, you have three minutes to run before I call reinforcements.” she growls, the kitten in her pocket meowing obliviously.
_________

Yuki grins, “Allright.” she says, leaping on all fours through the trees, “Just tell me once you have the bugs in your plan worked out boss.” she says, spinning in the air as she leaps off a branch.  She then adds, “If anything, we got the Inuzuka Special Soldier Pills.” she says, speaking of what she has at her disposal.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 12, 2010)

*A time back that Kayo can't remember...probable close to two years...*

_"So the yaoi one's name is Sousuke, the rather large muscle she-hulk is Minroi and the last one who is my sensei is the fancy, pancy artist Neiko." Kayo made sure to memorize all this as she slowly walked behind her sensei who looked kind of badass if you can get pass his dramatic attitude.

The kids began to line up behind there squad leader. Kayo gave a deep sigh as she, not because of any depression, but she was so happy. "Ah this is good I have an Inuzuka on my team and some other guy. Here I was thinking I was going to get paired him with a Hyugga or worse a failchiha or even worse! The greatest failchia in all of the academy Ryoumo Failchiha." It wasn't a secret to anyone and if you asked her she would tell you. Kayo had a deep hate for the Hyugga and Uchiha clans.

Mostly stemming from their arrogant attiude and the constant saying of their the strongest clan in Konoha and what not. Her hate filled thoughts were interrupted as a loud growl some what like a bear filled the class room. Kayo gave a big smile and held her small stomach.

"I'm hungry."_

Kayo couldn't help, but smile at the memory. Though it hadn't been such a long time ago it had been a long time since she got to run her mouth like that. Her hate of the Hyuga had faded, but not enough where she couldn't crack a joke at them. The same couldn't be said for the Uchiha, whose name would almost make Kayo swell with anger. She has come to terms, but still can't accept that her sister is gone.  

All of these things went through Kayo's head as she neared Konoha's gate for her mission. "Thinking about all this is depressing. I need to get some action and get the adrenaline pumping!" She roared out to herself throwing her fist up into the air.

"What are you doing Kayo?" The petite Akimichi swung her short blonde hair to see Minori coming in behind her. "Ah, Minori sensei. So your leader of this mission?" Kayo asked. The older woman simply waved her hand dismissively before answering. "Your a chunin now, so we'll all be acting as a unit, but as a superior I do expect you to head any advice I give you."

"Okay then...I guess?" Kayo said not really sure how to respond. She had thought she'd gotten use to the level of freedom she got as a chunin, or being around Minori simply made her nervous. Minutes later both reached the gate. Kayo thought she would be the first one there, but was surprised to already see Fox there.

"Yo Fox!" Kayo yelled as she approached.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 12, 2010)

*Land of Wind, with Zukou and Ryu
*
Zukou and Ryu moved toward the cave

"Remember it's just the two of us" Zukou said softly

He knelt on the ground and made a few seals quickly and some sand rose up and floated into the room. Zukou could feel every single grain of sand he send in there and he would use this technique to know if anyone or anything was in the cave. After a few seconds he motioned toward Ryu

"All clear" 

The two of them moved into the cave and what Zukou saw surprised him, all the equipment in the cave was intact. It seemed like the last time the scientists were there they were normal. 

"I think that something in the oasis changed them" Zukou said
"The question is whether it changed them over a period of time of all at once"

There was some small light in the cave enough to see what they needed to

"There is nothing here" Zukou said
"Do you see anything?" he asked Ryu

He looked around and shook his head

"Lets move onto the oasis" Zukou said

The two walked out of the cave and made their way to the large green. It stuck out like a sore thumb. 

"This is were we have to be careful" Zukou said

As they moved through the foliage as silently as they could Zukou noticed something

"You realize all the animals we've come across so far have looks like plants?"

They'd seen a lizard with leaves growing out it's back and a few other weird creatures.

"What do you think is causing this?" Zukou asked

Ryu pointed at something and he turned to look, in the middle of the pond there was a humongous water plant. Zukou could see several animals drinking from it's water. Animals he would have been able to name without reservation if it weren't for their strange appearance. He decided the plant must be contaminating the water causing anything that drank the water to mutate.

There was a loud guttural roar from somewhere behind them followed by trees and branches being broken

"I think we've been found out" Zukou said loudly 
"But how?" he wondered

Get ready to fight Zukou said to Ryu, there seemed to only be a single one of the beasts they'd seen earlier. 

"Lets use this one to see what the others are capable of" Zukou said to Ryu

*Elsewhere*

Suniko stood on the top of the rampart Alice had created facing the oasis. Zukou and Ryu were well out of her range. She thought about how to go about creating her technique.

"If I can figure this out, it will be a step forward for my entire clan" she thought excitedly
"I wonder where Alice is" 

She wasn't anywhere near the camp, Suniko knew that much

"Getting left behind is boring" Suniko said frowning

She jumped off the wall and decided to go searching for Alice


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane stands over a small inlet by the beach, crouching stealthily over the edge and eyeing a school of fish. She could of course try and play Ms. Survivor Woman. Maybe catch the fish with a homemade spear, or with come stray dental floss, or Kishi knows what else. However, Isane is a simple girl with simple tastes, and most importantly, slightly lazy when it comes to the timeliness of her meals.

Isane channels a stream of chakra through her throat and into her mouth. She takes a deep breath, her chest swelling slightly. Suddenly she spits a rapidfire stream of nails into the pool in a wide swathe. A second later over half a dozen dead fish float up to the surface.

"So much easier," Isane says with a smirk.  

After gathering all the fish in a makeshift net, she heads back to camp and starts a fire (with a lighter of course). While skewering each fish to a wooden spit and laying them over the fire, Isane looks all around with her Byakugan. Shigure should be getting back soon she realizes. The woman is the last person she'd worry about of course and Isane wonders what news she'll have. 

*One year ago in the Mist...*
It's night time as Isane enters through the front door of her house, looking like a refugee that just escaped a terrible battle. Truth is she feels much worse. Her mother sees the state of Isane and her eyes widen in alarm. She springs from her chair in the living room and rushes towards her daughter.  

"Isane what happened to you?" she exclaims. 

Isane waves her off, not in the mood to be dealing with the woman right now. "Misuto happened..." she mutters.  

Her mother's eyes narrow in anger suddenly at the mention of the insane Genin. "Why that bastard!" She looks intensely into Isane's eyes and grabs her shoulders. "Did he...did he try to-"

"He wouldn't be alive if he did," Isane interjects bluntly, knowing where her mother was going with the question. "He just wanted to talk...while tying me up to a tree of course."  

"Talk? What could he possible want from you?" 

Isane sighs, too tired to retell the entire story. SO she sums it up as best she can. "He wants me to help him assassinate Arlong. I'm going to take a nap now...good night," Isane responds matter of factly, as if Misuto only wanted to take her out to a dance or something. She heads up the stairs leaving her mother thunderstruck.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 13, 2010)

*Iwagakure, with Shisu*

Shisu waited expectantly as Sparrow and Akihiko said something to each other. He was excited, he tried not to show it. 

"Of course we're leaving for the mission silly,"  Sparrow teases Shisu
"Buuuut...I think we need to break in our new friend before getting going. Call it a little initiation ceremony. What do you say Akihiko...hmm?" 

Shisu looked from Akihiko to Sparrow back and forth

"Break me in?" he thought
"Initiation?" 

He didn't know whether to be happy or sad, he became nervous about what Sparrow and Akihiko had in store for him. He began to think about things like being forced to eat worms or wear a kimono and serve tea. His imagination literally went crazy. He began to get anxious but then he turned to Sparrow and saw something that made him forget about all that.

He watched as Sparrow summoned a huge bird and his heart began to race. 

"They are carrying me away from the village" Shisu thought to himself 

He always thought about the people around him, he was glad they took into account the fact that he needed an open space. They got onto the bird and it lifted off the ground flapping it's humongous wings kicking up dust. Shisu had never flown before. There were butterflies in his stomach as the bird lifted off the ground. He grabbed the feathers of the bird in his gloved hands tightly. The wind blew over his face and he closed his eyes and felt the breeze blow over his body. He opened his eyes and looked down at the village, he's never seen it like this before. it was humongous. He could see the Hadomaru compound, it seemed shrouded in smoke, he wasn't sure if that was the barrier of the gaseos poisons in the air. 

They didn't fly for too long before they started their descent

"Thanks Sparrow-san" Shisu shouted excitedly
"That is the coolest thing I've ever done in my life" 

He'd forgotten all about being nervous and what they had in store for him, all he could think about was that he was flying thought the air on the back of a huge bird.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Den of the Beasts

Ryu nodded and glared at the beast and nodded to Zukou.  His Black Chakra Burst would take this thing out with few problems he assumed, based off its appearance and the hard look of the beasts hide.  He cracked his neck.

"Sensei.  Do you think we should maybe use only Taijutsu, as to not kill it?  Then we could either kill it after assessing its potential, or capture it and return it to the village for study."  He looked at the beast.  It seemed destructive, feral, mean.  It didn't look like it took much shit from opponents before attacking.  A cold thought appeared in Ryu's head.

"Do you think the water has a genetic mutation that increases hostility?  Or maybe..."  He readied kunai.

"Do you think the scientists might have drank the water?"


----------



## migukuni (Apr 13, 2010)

*Akihiko Sanada, Iwagakure*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Stone...*
> 
> "I know a field just outside the village walls that would be a great place. Vera here can fly us there," Sparrow adds as she pats the bird's wings.





Vash TS said:


> *Iwagakure, with Shisu*
> 
> 
> "Thanks Sparrow-san" Shisu shouted excitedly
> ...



Akihiko Sanada, Iwagakure

Akihiko tried not to comment about the boy's obvious enthusiasm in leaving the village, he understood the feeling quite well, he himself had never set foot out of the village before he became a member of a genin team. Sparrow however was like the exact opposite of Akihiko, she was more outgoing and easily talks to people without sounding condescending, unlike him.

"Of course we're leaving for the mission silly," Sparrow teases Shisu. She then casts a mischievous glance at Akihiko, "Buuuut...I think we need to break in our new friend before getting going. Call it a little initiation ceremony. What do you say Akihiko...hmm?"   With that Akihiko just gave a slight nod, thinking that it would be rather good to know how far he can trust the boy's abilities. It wouldn't be good to be immersed headfirst in danger without knowing your teammates limitations and the like.

Sparrow made handseals and Akihiko couldn't help notice that the chakra Sparrow emitted was much more stronger than before although he decided not to comment on it, a year had passed, they had grown after all. "I know a field just outside the village walls that would be a great place. Vera here can fly us there," Sparrow adds as she pats the bird's wings. 

They piled on top of the sparrow and it flew up into the air. Akihiko was morbidly remembering the crystal dragons that he, Hiro and Jack fought in their first mission. It wasn't a very nice memory, even remembering it still made him red in the cheeks. If it wasn't for Razor at that time, they wouldn't have been able to finish the mission. A few moments later they descended lower and Akihiko can't help but look at the Sanada Mansion again, it was covered by large trees and the two mountains that surrounded it. The mansion was hidden like it was never there, a large sprawling mansion hidden by four mountains in total.

Akihiko dropped down from the sparrow and  heard Shisu shouting excitedly "Thanks Sparrow-san! That is the coolest thing I've ever done in my life"

Akihiko couldn't help but give a small snicker, it must be nice to be young and energetic, somehow he feels a bit older when he gets teamed up with energetic people. "So ready for a spar then?" Akihiko said not even bothering to summon one of his familiars.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 13, 2010)

*Arlong Hoshigaki

Mizukage's Office *

"PLEASE I SWEAR I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING!" The scrawny old man in a dusty old tattered leather suit pleaded, His hands and knees bloodied where forced to stamp themselves against the salt filled ground. It had been going on like this for about an hour, The pain however wouldn't lessen. Growing more intense with each passing moment.

"You think they'd come up with something original to say by now" Arlong complained already bored to death with the torture as he leaned against his throne. The barely dressed women next to him merely nodded. Pushing himself up from the table he picked up Samehada tracing the man's neck with his eyes. "PLEASE SPARE ME ARLONG SAMA! I SWEAR I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING!"

A Moment of silenced followed as the two exchanged glances. "I know" Arlong said as a smile creeped unto his face. "What?!" The man responded with disbelief. In a flash his head came flying off, Blood splattering against the walls cascading down unto the floor. Minutes passed as the maintenance crew came in cleaning up the mess, They were use to the false witch hunt of traitors filled with unfair executions.

They all knew they where simply used to fill Arlong's bloodlust. Sitting back on his throne the door opened as Misuto was let in, His young nephew. "Misuto long time no see, You should visit your uncle more shahahaha" The shark of a man let out a loud boasting roar of laughter. "So how's the love life going? I've heard from my Anbu men you spend alot of time with that Issane girl. Is my little misuto growing?"

The man's small talk was not actually an attempt to form a bond or get to know Misuto more, It just who arlong was. Even if he knew he wasn't fooling you who would never give up the fun of trying. After a few more minutes of useless banter Arlong dug into his shirt taking out a scroll. "This is an S Rank Mission Misuto. You are to head to the Land of Magma, It seems they've been plotting to attack us for sometime"

Leaning forward he continued "You've seen the power of a Jinchuuriki inside your own teammate Lyra" He held out his massive hand, The nails on his finger sharp and unkempt as he formed a fist. "Find their Jinchuuriki" Faster then Misuto could see Arlong stood behind him holding Samehada over his head. "And strike them down with this" he brought the large sword down in front of Misuto.

"It is a merely a loan for now but it is imperative you kill them using THIS sword. Anbu will be trailing behind you giving you back up should you need it" Arlong lied right through his teeth, They were merely there to retrieve samehada should Misuto fail. "Once you kill their Jinchuuriki escape as fast you can. If you succeed you'll become one of the honarary swords men of the mist"

"So tell me Misuto can you do it?" Arlong said waiting for an answer.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 13, 2010)

*Sachi Kimura: Konoha
*
Sachi contained a burst of happiness as the girl smiled at her and stated that she was Akimichi Chou. A teammate again, after so long! The girl seemed a lot different than Hatsune, Sachi's old teammate, but Sachi didn't let herself dwell on that. If she thought about the old times with her new team, that wouldn't be good for her or fair to them. And this was a fresh start. Even if Taron Hitori was still allowed to live, that didn't matter---at least for now. Because Sachi had a team again. She had people to interact with again. After so long, two years of just gardening and sleeping, double-checking every trap in her apartment and hating herself for her weakness, Sachi welcomed the change. Being a ninja again would be better for her. Everything would be okay. Or at least, until the boy called to the two of them from a nearby roof.

Only rigid self control kept Sachi from running, and she turned to face him slowly._ How could I have not noticed him? Being out of practice for two years...has it really hindered me so much? Am I falling so far behind? This is shameful._ Her train of thought was interrupted as the boy jumped down beside them. He was certainly dressed in distinctly un-shinobi-like attire, Sachi realized. Were they letting people graduate from the Academy dressed like that now? She recalled her own strict sensei in Academy and tried to imagine that man letting anyone show up to class in a such a strangely-patterned outfit. But it had been two years. Maybe the man had retired by now. It was certainly possible.

But she had to introduce herself as well. Bowing to each of them in turn, Sachi spoke softly, her voice emotionless. *"My name is Sachi Kimura. Please just call me Sachi. I'm very glad to be re-assigned to this team."* With that over with, she glanced once more at the paper in her hands. *"Do either of you know who our sensei is...? Tamiko Nome is her name, I believe."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2010)

*The Mist...*_
"Now listen carefully you little whelp," Niri Hoshigake hisses at her son Misuto. "You must grow close to your uncle Arlong and show him that even as batshit insane as you are, that you are still loyal to his cause." 

"Well geez Ma thanks for the compliment!" Misuto replies with a roll of his eyes. Just because he thinks his dead ex girlfriend (who he murdered then dumped into a lake) has transformed into a six foot tall meat cleaver sword, doesn't really mean he's crazy at all in his opinion. Now the voices in his head on the other hand, telling him to make the world burn, well that's kind of crazy. 

"My brother is arrogant and overconfident in his strength...that is his weakness," Niri continues. "He won't think you can do anything to hurt him even if he knew what we were planning. That is why you must continue on as you are. Make yourself a valuable asset to Arlong and bide your time." _

As Misuto sits calmly on his chair, he thinks about his mother's words. Spoken to him just before he left to meet his uncle Arlong. He maintains his composure even after Arlong appears behind him in a burst of speed. In fact he even snickers a little. 

_God help you when I'm faster then you, you old fuck!_ Misuto thinks to himself with a grin. 

However suddenly Arlong does something to totally snap Misuto into wide eyed surprise. He offers Misuto the Samehada, the fabled ancestral sword wielded long ago by Kisame Hoshigake. The very blade that Misuto would do anything to achieve. 

"FUCK YEAH!!" Misuto howls with unrestrained delight, disrespectfully seizing the giant blade out of Arlong's hands. Misuto caresses the thick bandages that cover the sword and rubs his face up and down across the flat of the blade. He can almost feel the life within the sword, that of the fabled chakra devouring entity that.  

"WE'RE GONNA HAVE US SOME FUN...OOOH YES WE ARE!!!" Misuto shouts as he begins gyrating his hips around in a dance while twirling the sword around his head. As he proceeds to grind his hips against the sword, suddenly he hears Tina's voice from the corner. 

_"How could you cheat on me Misuto!?"_ she cries. 

"Huh?" Misuto snaps his attention towards his giant meat cleaver blade, carefully propped in the corner of the room. "Naw...naw babe I'd never cheat on you!!!" Misuto howls, feeling like a person caught in the act of some perverted and dreadful deed. He drops the Samehada and runs towards "Tina." 

_"YOU LEFT ME FOR SOME...FOR SOME FLOOZY SWORD!!"_ Tina accuses Misuto. 

"I got carried away...I'M SORRY!!!" Misuto exclaims defensively, as he begins kissing the edge of the sharp sword. He pauses as the sword speaks to him again. 

Misuto yells back at the sword in anger. "WHAT?!! DON'T YOU GO THERE BITCH. I DIDN'T DO NOTHIN WITH ISANE!!!" 

He quickly grabs Tina by the handle and straps her to his back. "WE'LL TALK WHEN WE GET BACK HOME!!!" he snarls angrily a the blade. Misuto looks back at Arlong with confusion suddenly, realizing he didn't even pay attention to anything the man said in the excitement of getting to wield the Samehada. 

"So what was the mission again dude? I got distracted for a second..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2010)

*The Leaf...*
Kazuma sits at the venerable Ichiraku Ramen shop, drinking a cup of tea and enjoying a steaming bowl of barbecue Ramen. While he eats he reads over a report detailing the damage caused by Taron's little escapade. Appearance is everything he realizes. Ayane, the daughter of the shop owner walks over to Kazuma and hands him a napkin with a smile. Kazuma knows for a fact that she likes him, but he's always played it off with mild mannered teasing. Again appearance is everything. 

"Thank you, Ayane-chan," Kazuma tells her with a polite nod of his head.  

Ayane peers at Kazuma curiously and stifles a giggle. 

"What's so funny?" Kazuma asks her amusingly. 

"Your mask. Every time I turn around and then look back, your food is eaten, but you still have your mask on. How do you do it?" 

Kazuma chuckles at her question. He can see how she would find such a thing strange. Kazuma leans his head over the counter and looks around conspiratorially. "Well if you really want to know..." Kazuma motions her to come closer with his right index finger, and then he whispers. "....this mask really is my face. There's nothing beneath it," he says in a deadpan tone.

Ayane looks back at Kazuma uncertainly for some seconds, such was the seriousness in his voice and his right eye (the other covered in an eyepatch of course). However a smile breaks out on her face and she laughs loudly. 

"Good one Kazuma!" she laughs. 

Kazuma shrugs at her, "I have my moments..." He reaches into his pocket and draws out his wallet. "So how much do I owe?" he asks. 

"It's on the house kid!" Ayane's father interjects from the cooking station. "I heard about how you saved that baby from the burning building. Good work!" 

Kazuma bows at the man but still leaves a tip for Ayane. "I was just doing my job sir," he tells the man casually, before waving goodbye to them and walking off in his typical laid back fashion. 

"That kids going places!" the owner tells his daughter as she stares dreamily at Kazuma. 

After strolling around for a bit, Kazuma finally reaches the village gates to meet his team. Kayo is already there, as well as the Kyuubi girl, Fox. However he's surprised to see such a great ninja as Minori among them. It seems he's the last one to arrive as well. He's a Hatake of course so it's understandable. 

_Appearance is everything._ 

Kazuma smiles at Kayo from underneath his mask, "Kayo it's good to see you," he tells her. He also greets Fox with a nod and bows respectfully towards Minori. 

"I'm ready to go whenever you women are," he tells them.


----------



## Rakiyo (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ascent

Land of Technology

"God's Miracle"*

The Lightning clapped violently, The flash of light shifting throughout the city. Bells rung throughout the city, Their loud thunderous cries rumbling throughout the quiet streets. The Citizens all bowed to one knee as their Savior appeared atop of his tower atop of a cat walk like structure that protrueded from his window. Despite the lightning bouncing widly above them the citizen's didn't flinch. God's protection was with them.

Stepping forward Ascen'ts long black robes drapped down from the sides of the cat walk as he took one step after the other. His face hidden from the public he lifted his hands upward ready to lift the hood. His raven black hair quickly propped up as he removed it, The worshipers quickly bowed their head not wanting to offend their lord.



His sickly appearence hid the power he held, His rinnegan now grasped everything in front of him in sight. The subtle changes within the lightning and the breathing of the citizens below. He could see it all. Thus was the power of a god. Lifting his arms up into the air the Lightning. As if calling to the act of nature itself the bolt of light charged towards him.

*KKKKRRRRAAAKKK!!*

The sound of the rumbling thunder exploded as the citizens all rose their head concerned. "GOD!" The flash of light slowly dissapated as the energy thinned out into the atmosphere. A Black cloak could be seen as Ascent's arm was seen raised upward. The lightning nowhere to be found and no damage on Ascent's body warranted a loud ovation from his followers.

"HE TRULY IS GOD!" "GOD IS WITH US!" Their cries could be heard amongst the sea of adoration. "My children" He spoke, A Couple of feet behind him inside the room stood Lust watching along with the soldiers. "Our time has finally come, No longer will we have to live in shadows. The corridors of fear that seem to plague our land. 

The tyranny of the 7 great lands will soon come to end. I will reshape the world with my own hands. We will live in a utopia where Death is non existence, Peace eternal. Crimes will be a forgotten way of life and all will prosper. We will wage war with the great lands and vanquish them from the face of the earth. With me by your side, I will lead us to the FUTURE!" The crowd erupted cheering Ascent on. He had them in the palm of their hand.

Watching from the admist the cheering crowd stood a hooded Neiko. "War?" The Leaf Jounin thought to himself  as the crowd continue their frantic cry.

*WAR HAS BEEN PROCLAIMED! THE GREATEST NINJA WAR WILL BEGIN!*


----------



## Damaris (Apr 13, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki: Farmhouse*

The girl walked in silence for almost thirty minutes before the hunger came over her. She had eaten three, maybe four hours ago. If the girl had known anything about biology and the workings of the human body, she would know that she had been living on a near-starvation diet for the past six months. Only the false bijuu that was woven into her cells and bones gave her the strength to keep going. A mere human would have been dead by now. But the girl didn't know anything about the workings of her body, or her close-to-failing organs. Chiharu knew that she was hungry, and that the Dragon wanted strength, and strength would keep her fed and warm. So she would do what the Dragon wanted, even if she took her own path. Eventually they would both get what they wanted, no matter how slowly. The Dragon reared its head at this, her claws coiling around each edge of the girl's mind. Her voice was a rasp of blood over iron, a harsh drag of hot smoke. The girl ignored the increased presence and continued walking. Dimly, she could see the top of a roof rising before her in the road. The Dragon barked out a short laugh at the sight and the girl felt a distant sense of pity for whomever lived in the house. A fading feeling. The only memory of true feeling the girl had was hatred for her captors, and they were long dead. 

The house was squat, made of wood and had a thin tendril of smoke rising up from a battered chimney. As Chiharu grew closer, her eyes picked out the tell-tale signs of poverty; a faded door hanging on only one hinge, a broken glass window that was simply covered up with an old shirt. The Dragon huffed in disapproval that they should be in such a lowly place, but made no verbal protest as Chiharu stepped off the end of the path and knocked on the door. There was no answer. Chiharu knocked again and waited. After a beat of silence, a quavery voice called out to her: “Please, hold on! I'll be right there.” Chiharu licked her thumb and batted down a wayward strand of hair, wondering if she appeared trustworthy. Probably not. Her hair was trimmed neatly enough, but greasy and stringy with dirt. Her face was streaked with dust and blood, and her hands were still slightly sticky from killing the squirrel. The girl's clothes were the only clean part of her—she made sure to wash them in a river or stream at least three times a week—but they were faded and tattered from being worn everyday for the past year. It was too late to do anything though, too late to run and hide, or make an escape. The door creaked open and Chiharu lifted her gaze upwards, fastening on her best smile.

The person who answered the door was a middle-aged lady who rather resembled her house. She was rotound, brown-skinned and had a face creased with premature wrinkles. But her hair was beautiful, a long black waterfall that fell to her waist and had obviously been brushed with extreme care today. Chiharu blinked at her, suddenly aware of how poor and stricken her appearance was. Perhaps it would earn her sympathy. Sympathy might produce food. _“Who are you?”_ The woman asked, her face expressionless. The girl couldn't tell if the woman was angry or sad, annoyed with her or simply curious. Her body language gave no clue. The Dragon made no sound. Chiharu felt utterly alone. “My name is Chika. My parents died and I've been traveling ever since then. Would it be okay if I stayed here for the night?” The girl wasn't lying, really. Her parents were dead, she had been traveling. And she needed a place to stay. All that talking had exhausted her though, and Chiharu looked back at the ground. As such, she nearly missed the woman's answer: _“Fine, if it's just for the night. My husband will be back soon though, so don't bother him. I'll get you dinner.”_


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 13, 2010)

*Strange Oasis, Land of Wind with Zukou and Ryu
*
Zukou nodded

"The scientists definitely drank the water"

The beast charged and Zukou made some seals quickly and a wall of sand rose up in front the beast. He's been making sand the whole time they were walking. In addition to that there was sand under the thick foliage. The mutation of the plants and animals didn't change what material their roots were embedded in. Zukou took a few steps back as the beast burst through the wall

"They are incredibly strong" Zukou said
"That was a pretty thick wall"

He slowed and motioned for Ryu to back up the beast swung a clawed hand at him but he easily dodged

"So they are very strong but not too fast" Zukou said
"I don't think I'd want to get hit" Zukou said

Zukou jumped into the air and made some hand seals sand began to swirl over his head and pelt down at the beast

"Suna Shigure" Zukou announced

The sand hit the creature hard making loud noises, Zukou watched down at the creature from his floating sand platform. He made the sand balls into sharp pointed edges but it was to no avail.

"They are heavily armored Ryu" Zukou said

The creature bent it's knees and shot into the air at Zukou but he just jumped off the platform and it became bigger and engulfed the creature encasing it in a sphere of sand.

"This is the same things I used to capture you guys" Zukou said with a smile

The ball began to deform and change shape and the creature burst out throwing sand everywhere. Zukou bit his thumb and smeared it on his palm and slammed his hand to the ground the ground shook and a humongous creature erupted out of the earth and swallowed the creature whole and disappeared back into the earth. 

"Well that's that" Zukou said

He looked over at Ryu who had a surprised look on his face

"Sandworm" Zukou said with a smile
"I sent that one back to the village" 
"The others need to be destroyed though"
"We need to figure out a way to do that"

Just then the silence was broken by the trees breaking and another four of the creatures came into sight charging at Zukou and Ryu

"I hope you noticed some things that I didn't" Zukou said making seals
"Because we are leaving"

Sand picked up the both of them and floated into the air high over the canopy of trees.

"Let's get back to camp" Zukou said

The ball floated off in the mid morning sun towards the camp site and Zukou opened the top of the ball and made the platform flatter. Like a big carpet of sand. He plopped down and looked over and Ryu

"So what did you notice?" Zukou asked Ryu


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 13, 2010)

*Field outside of Iwa, Iwa Team Two*

Shisu looked at Akihiko and was taken aback slightly, Shisu had told them he wasn't good in taijutsu. He wondered how they would spar and it hit him

"I can't just spar with you" Shisu said shaking his head
"My techniques cover a wide range"
"I can make no mistakes"
"Any part of any of my techniques touch you and it's a serious problem" Shisu said
"I'm not going to spar with either of you" he said taking a few steps back

He didn't know what they were planning but he wouldn't spar with them. It was too dangerous for them. He didn't see the use of sparring anyway, how did it help in battle if you practiced to pull punches and save the most powerful attacks for real battle. It was a waste of time in his opinion, he continued to back up further and further away from Sparrow and Akihiko

"If I poison either of them, it could take anywhere from hours to days to make an antidote" he thought to himself

He folded his arms and looked at the two chunnin

*In the past*

"_Look at his horny head_" the child said laughing
"*Yeaaa and his black nails*" another chided
"Hey guys, it's not nice to make fun of people" Shisu said
"_The little poison devil can talk_"
"*You're so gross that's why you can't live in the city like the rest of us*" the first child said
"*I can smell you from here*"
"Leave me alone" Shisu said
"*Looks it's going to cry*" one of the children said laughed
"SHUT UP!!!!!" Shisu said angrily
"_What you going to do poison boy?_" 

Shisu screamed out and thick purple viscous liquid began to leak off of Shisu's body and purple gas began to leak from his nose and mouth. One of the children bolted for the door of the classroom and slammed it shut. The other ran but met a locked door

"_Let me out_" the child cried
"_I'll die if you don't let me out_" he said banging on the door
"You see?" Shisu said thick viscous tears rolling down his face
"I told you to leave me alone" Shisu said
"Now you are going to die" Shisu said crying more and more

The room quickly filled up with thick purple mist, Shisu just stood and watched as the boy banging on the door slowed down and collapsed. It hadn't been long at all. The door burst open and the teacher cursed as purple mist streamed out the room. She pulled the alarm and ran away

*Here and now*

"I'm not going to spar with you guys" Shisu said shaking his head


----------



## Cjones (Apr 13, 2010)

*Preparing to set out.*

*Kayo/Minori; Konoha's Gate.*

"Yo Kazuma!" Kayo yelled at the approaching figure. He was the last of their group to show up at the gate. Which was kind of ironic as Kayo had heard about an ancestor of his doing the same thing during history class. 

"Kayo it's good to see you," he tells her. Kayo simply gives a nod back to her fellow teammate. Now that everyone was here it was time for their mission. From the report she read, the gist of it was Fox, Kazuma, Hatsune, Kazuma, Minori and herself were to meet with a Kumo representative. From there the lightning ninja would lead them to the terrorist groups base of operations in the Land of Technology. Once inside they were to find information about these people and if possible sneak into their base.

"Good, now that everyone is here I can explain a few things." The four chunin gathered around in a half circle as Minori stood in the center. "As you've read from the memo we're to go to The Land of Technology housed in Kumogakure and find the base of this terroist group. To make things easier on us, I've recently found out that the Hokage sent Neiko ahead of us." Minori explained. Kayo's eyes bulged in surprise at the mention of her sensei's name.

"Neiko-sensei is there!?" Kayo asked surprised. This must have been the reason she hadn't seen him in so long. Minori simply nodded to answer Kayo's question as she continued. "Neiko was sent ahead to lessen the work load on us since we're the ones who're to actually infiltrate." As she finished her statement Minori took a moment to gather herself. They were going into enemy territory, their home field. "I've always found this stupid to say considering I'm just repeating, but I'm sure I don't have to let you know how dangerous this is. We're walking straight into the enemy home. Remember to watch each others backs when you can, if we're caught...it's kill or be killed."

Minori looked at the four with the same stone face she always displays. Kayo stared back with the same intense glare, but deep down she really wondered if she could ever kill some one.

"Alright, if you're ready, let's head to the Lightning Country. Don't fall behind!" Minori yelled as she took off down the dirt covered path before her.

_"Can...I really kill someone?"_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
"Thanks Sparrow-san," Shisu shouted excitedly, "That is the coolest thing I've ever done in my life."

Sparrow flashes Shisu a thumbs up sign and a smirk, "Aw don't mention it. I'm glad you enjoyed it." 

Sparrow walks towards the super sized bird that had flown them over the village and reaches up onto the tips of her toes to reach its head. She whispers something into its ear and the bird chirps happily before disappearing in a puff of smoke.  

"So ready for a spar then?" Akihiko said not even bothering to summon one of his familiars.

"Not just any old spar," Sparrow chimes in. "We need to make it interesting!" she adds with a laugh.  Sparrow remembers the bell test that Hatori had once administered to her team after they graduated. They had all crashed and burned. Sadly she has no bells on her person but she does have something else that might suffice. 

She reaches into a pouch strapped around her thigh and pulls out a white silk handkerchief. It has a lot of sentimental value to her. Her old teammate Hakumei had given it to her during their first mission. She had broken down in tears after failing to take a life and putting the team in danger. He gave her the handkerchief in response along with words of encouragement. Why she's kept it this long, she's really not sure though. 

*Do not be so dense. You know exactly why!* the Gobi responds in a know it all voice. 

Sparrow ignores the Gobi and walks ten meters away onto a small hill. She grabs a medium sized twig laying closeby and wraps the handkerchief around it, then plants the twig into the ground. 

Sparrow spins around n her heels and claps her hands together. "Let's play some capture the flag!"   she exclaims excitedly. 

She walks back towards Akihiko, about ten meters in front of the makeshift handkerchief. "Get that flag by any means necessary," she tells Shisu with a glint of competitiveness in her violet eyes. "Akihiko and I will trade off in one minute intervals so you don't have to fight us both at once. The game is over when you get the flag..._OR_...when you admit defeat."

She nudges Akihiko's shoulder with her elbow, "Ladies first my good man..." she tells him with a wry grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
"Thanks Sparrow-san," Shisu shouted excitedly, "That is the coolest thing I've ever done in my life."

Sparrow flashes Shisu a thumbs up sign and a smirk, "Aw don't mention it. I'm glad you enjoyed it." 

Sparrow walks towards the super sized bird that had flown them over the village and reaches up onto the tips of her toes to reach its head. She whispers something into its ear and the bird chirps happily before disappearing in a puff of smoke.  

"So ready for a spar then?" Akihiko said not even bothering to summon one of his familiars.

Sparrow was about to respond but Shisu suddenly interjects, stating his refusal to spar. She looks towards the boy and raises a curious eyebrow. _Why is he so afraid?_ she wonders. 

*Remember he just told you that he killed a classmate accidentally. It must be a heavy burden,* the Gobi tells Sparrow. The beast's voice echoing through her mind.

_Well that was then and this is now,_ Sparrow responds inwardly. _They wouldn't have put him on a team if he wasn't ready. Also Akihiko and I aren't some helpless pushovers either who can't defend ourselves._ 

"I'm not going to spar with you guys!" Shisu said shaking his head. 

Sparrow sighs to herself and begins to close the distance between her and Shisu. "I know you're afraid...because of what happened to you in the past. But if you don't move on from it you'll never grow as a Shinobi or as a person." 

She reaches close range of the boy and crosses her arms with a look of sincerity. "This isn't about sparring really. It's about trust and teamwork. If you can't even control your powers in a sparring session then how do you expect us to fight with you in actual combat?" 

As she finishes speaking she stands right in front of Shisu and stares at him with her bright violet eyes that show no fear. Master Hatori once told her that her fearlessness was both her greatest strength and weakness. "I won't force you to do something you don't want but sometimes you just have to let go and take that plunge over the cliff."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 13, 2010)

*Leviathan Island*

Shigure and Togatta walked into the camp from different directions around the same time he was a little surprised to see her. She should have been back long before. She looked at him and she could tell he'd over done it again, she knew she shouldn't have given him that scroll. The technique was a little too advanced for him. She decided then and there she'd steal the scroll back when he slept in the night.

"Good you're all here" she said 
"Everyone come" she said motioning to Togatta and Suimaru

Suimaru had to be woken up by Ameryllis but he got to his feet and walked over, Isane was already near to her. 

"I found out a few details about the mission"
"It seems we weren't given a lot of information" Shigure said
"There are two installations"
"One land based and another based on the water itself"
"There aren't many in the group that can actually use ninjutsu" 
"I was told there are two in addition to the captain Duval"
"That makes it slightly easier for us"
"What we need to do is separate Duval from the others"
"I have a few ideas"

She went on to explain her plan of a two pronged attack. The cannons at the land installation were in range of the water fortress and an attack on the foundations of the water fortress would cause it to sink while being attacked. This would cause chaos and single out the chakra users as being the only ones able to walk on water. The others would most likely make for their ship or the shore either case leaving them along to fight with Duval on the water. It wasn't a perfect plan and she wasn't perfect which is why she brought it to her team for discussion.

"Does anyone have any ideas?" Shigure asked


----------



## Damaris (Apr 13, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki: Farmhouse*

The Dragon was very pleased with this turn of events. “Good work, little one,” she hissed in the girl's head, her smoky red eyes peering through Chiharu's, sizing up the woman in the doorframe. “She looks as if she has a strong spirit. Breaking her will be a challenge, but it will test you for the future. Take this chance, make this household yours. Make her kill her husband, burn him alive. Show them that you control them, you are the strongest and we can have blood again, and snapped bones and the soft feel of skin and muscle giving way under our teeth.” 

The girl tuned the Dragon out, though it continued ranting in her head. That was unimportant right now. Chiharu just wanted a place to stay for the night, some food to eat. That would be more than good enough for her; that would be near heaven. The girl nodded at the woman's words and inclined her head gratefully. “Thank you so much,” she murmured. The Dragon snarled once and withdrew. The woman waved the girl inside the house. All three of them were assured that they were getting what they wanted.

The house was as bare on the inside as it was on the outside. A stairway led up to one dim hallway, and the empty living room spread out before Chiharu, almost flaunting its poverty. To the girl though, this place seemed a haven. A harbor of comfort. And food. She could smell the food that was cooking somewhere in the back of the class. But rather than offer her any, the woman pushed her up the set of stairs and said roughly: _“There's a bathroom up there if you want to get washed up, kid. Do that, dry off, and then I'll get some dinner for you.” _Chiharu stared back at her for a moment before nodding and continuing up the stairs.

“Don't be lax, don't grow weak,” the Dragon reminded. “We have a job to do here. Wash up if you must, little human, but don't forget. Eat for strength, but no other reason. Remember that you can kill.” The girl ignored her, and trudged up the steps. They rang hollow beneath her feet. Stomp, stomp, stomp. Each step tolled out like a bell. At the top of the stairway was only darkness. If the girl had any knowledge of philosophy or fate, she might have turned back down the stairs. But she only kept advancing.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 14, 2010)

*Ryu and Zukou, Strange Oasis somewhere in the Land of Wind*



Vash TS said:


> *Strange Oasis, Land of Wind with Zukou and Ryu
> *
> Zukou nodded
> 
> ...




Ryu watched in wonder as Zukou single-handedly took down the beast.  He smirked at his sensei.  _This is the power of jounin...  Amazing!_  He nodded to Zukou.  "I noticed a few things, actually.  Did you see the beasts eyes?"  He motioned to the eyes of the other deformed animals around them. 

"These animals, each and every one of them, have eyes that are animalistic, with slits for pupils and in colors humans don't normally get as an eye color.  But the beasts eyes were brown and human like.  Coincedentally, they match the eye color of one of the scientists.  Not only that, but it looked like its hide is tough enough to block some sand-based jutsu, but my jutsu and Alice's may have the potential to shatter the shell."

He sighed and looked around towards the infected water.  "Sensei.  I believe there are more of these large beasts.  However.  I believe that they are in fact the scientists who were last seen in this area.  Now, this is an assumption based off of their eye color, but I do have a firm belief that I am correct."

He formulated a plan quickly in his head.  "If they are indeed the scientists, then that means that their minds, feral as they may be, are still human at their core.  Meaning they should fall prey to Suniko's genjutsu.  If they are the scientists, I don't think we should kill these things.  It's not that I have any qualms about killing humans, or anything that once was a human, no one in my clan does.  However, I think that if we get Suna scientists to study these things very closely, we could mass produce them to serve out our cause in wars.  Their hides are strong, and with proper genetic engineering, our scientists could make them into near-indestructible war machines, all with a built-in weakness, so if they ever turned on us we would know where and how to strike."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane listens to Shigure's plan in thoughtful silence. A two pronged attack sounds like a good method of attack in her opinion, especially using the cannons. However she's unsure of fighting a battle on the water with Duval, who's reputed to be a Suiton user from eyewitness accounts. She had also made it a point to study up on the Duval's scant profile, because well that's what she's good at. Getting into people's minds and studying their motivations has always been an interest of her's. It's partly what makes her such a proficient Genjutsu user. 

Isane rubs her chin and mulls it over, trying to word her analysis without sounding disrespectful to Shigure. However she gets the sense that the woman is very open minded and receptive to advice even from her subordinates.  

"It's a good plan Shigure-taichou but I'm not so sure it would be wise to battle Duval on the water. By all accounts he's a powerful Suiton user and..." She casts a subtle sideways glance at Togatta, remembering how slightly uneasy he looked while water walking to this island. "...I don't think we should fight him where he's most strong. We should take the battle to where we have the advantage of the terrain...dry land of course." 

Isane quickly recalls in her mind the list of locations that Duval and his crew have hit in the last year. In the past they had confined their raids to local fishing villages, and businesses on the coast. A small time operation all in all that escpaed the notice of the Mist. Lately however they've stepped up their ambitions and targeted facilities directly or indirectly affiliated with Arlong in some way or another. This tells her that Duval may have some kind of vendetta against the Mist Village, perhaps even Arlong himself (something she can't blame Duval for honestly. Arlong is a bastard). Also the escalating brutality and frequency in his recent attacks suggests he's growing impatient or desperate.  

She explains her idea for one of them to act as a decoy and purposely get captured. She's sure this would lure in Duval towards the island. In fact she'd bet her life on it from what she can make of this guys profile. From there they could attack Duval on even terms, away from his greatest source of power...the ocean. 

Isane ends it there and bows her head apologetically towards Shigure. "I'm sorry for going on like that. I can get carried away sometimes," she says while rubbing the top of her head with an embarrassed face. "You have way more experience so whatever you decide sounds good to me."


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 14, 2010)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yasha sighs at the boy who just showed up, but when he storms up to her, spitting gibberish, she smacks him quickly across his mouth.  ?Boy, you do not speak like such to your better.?  She sits  up off the fence, ?We will see how lively you are after the forest of death.? she says, then looks back at the boy that just began to yell louder after she smacked him.  Her eyes narrowed, she gives a quick kick to the boy?s feet, he jumps to avoid it, just her plan.  Then grabs his shirt and throws him forward.



Plato Setarcos; Forest of Death

Plato glared at the women who was to be his sensei as she grabbed his shirt just as he dodged the kick to his legs and threw him away causing him to roll along the ground until his back slammed into a tree and he slumped to the ground in a heap.

"God damn it!" Plato yelled out in frustration as he slowly rose to his feet. "You think you are so good; don't you!" Plato muttered as he glared at the Jounin, hiding that he was clutching his back in pain.



Chaos said:


> *Eight RKB*
> 
> "Cheery old Taron, you almost jolted yourself with 2000 volts"
> 
> ...



Taron's eyes opened wide as the Kunai passed through the clone of his partner; causing him to go up in thousands of volts.

'_FUCK!!!_' He screamed in his mind as Eight's clone illuminated the area which easily made the Bounty Hunter visable to him and vice versa. Although; Taron was pretty sure the Hunter already knew he was there.

He couldn't control his Pill induced chakra, he barely had any kunai or Explosive Tags. He only had enough for...

A large grin spread across Taron's face as he realised a way to bring himself back into this fight which might allow him to survive this encounter.

While the bounty hunter was still blinded from the Eight's light show, Taron rushed in her direction while blitzing through the hand signs and then promptly slammed his hand to the ground.

"Earth Dome Prison." Taron whispered, grinning manically as the walls of the dome rapidly rose.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 14, 2010)

*With Takigakure Team 2 and Lul*

?If not, you have three minutes to run before I call reinforcements.? she growls, the kitten in her pocket meowing obliviously. The takigakure shinobi look at Lul incredulously. "Three minutes to run?" Hitogoroshi says almost disgusted. "Such cowardice is beneath the shinobi of Takigakure shinobi" Hito continues coldly. "You wouldn't last three minutes if I decided to declare your life finished" Hitogoroshi says cracking her knuckles menacingly.

"She is a jinchuuriki" Kurai says looking at Lul through his Akumagan. "I can see two different chakra running through her system, an enormous source remains sealed within her, however she is young and has yet to gain full control of her abilities" Kurai concluded. "Jiongu users and any other worthy shinobi need not fear a Jinchuuriki" Hitogoroshi said curtly. "I never said I was afraid" Kurai retorted coldly. Hito looked a Kurai for a few moments before turning back to Lul. "State your purpose or make haste in your departure before I lose my patience with you" Hitogoroshi said dangerously.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 14, 2010)

*Chiharu Sasaki: Farmhouse*

The room at the top of the stairs was a bedroom with a small bathroom adjoining. Halting in the doorframe to eye her surroundings for a moment, Chiharu took everything in: the faded wood floor, the brittle bed frame with a straw-stuffed mattress, a battered quilt tossed on top. The girl thought that it looked very nice. Comfortable. She would enjoy sleeping here—it had to be better than nestling against itchy tree trunks or huddling on tops of piles for leaves, that was certain. Moving into the bathroom, she turned on the water and looked at herself in the mirror. It was the first time the girl had seen her own face in almost three years. She'd changed, quite a bit; her eyes were sharper, the green burning like fire. Her skin was drawn and pale (what she could see of it, that was) and her cheekbones jutted harshly from her face. Her lips were chapped, and little dots of red proclaimed that she bit them. Washing the long-hardened dirt and blood off her face, the girl finally dipped her entire head under the faucet, running her fingers through her tangled hair. Once she felt satisfactorally clean and scrubbed raw (her hands and arms were a nice shade of bright, shiny red, and her face wasn't far behind), the girl shook her hair out and walked back into the bedroom. Should she wash her clothes? Chiharu wasn't sure if she had the time, and soon enough her choice was made for her. The tramp of feet up the stairway announced her hostess was coming.

Settling on the bed, the girl folded her hands in her lap and sat silently while the woman entered the room. The woman's black hair had been loosely braided and hung over her left shoulder. She held a tray with steaming stew and a loaf of bread._ “You looked hungry, so I just gave you one of the extra loaves. We've got more than enough.” _The girl made no answer, and the woman placed the tray on a rickety table near the door. _“Help yourself. If you need anything, just come downstairs. My husband will be home soon, and I'm sure if you want help or guidance to the nearest village, he'll take you there tomorrow. Konohagakure is the closest, if I remember. They're a military town, full of ninjas and stuff like that. I'm sure you could get a job there cleaning the barracks or cooking meals. Get you set on your own two feet. A girl your age shouldn't be wandering around in the wildnerness like this.”_ She hesistated. The girl said thank you, her eyes on the floor, and tottered to her feet. The woman watched carefully as Chiharu picked up the tray and carried it back to the bed, then turned to go. _“Don't spill anything on that bedspread.”_ she threw over her shoulder in parting. Chiharu sat dead still, fingers trembling, as she restrained herself until she was sure that the woman was back on the ground floor and out of earshot. Then she ripped the bread in half and shoved a chunk in her mouth. It was still warm from the oven.

Swallowing the piece of bread—barely chewing it, in fact—Chiharu focused her attention on the stew. Ignoring the spoon, she held the bowl to her face and drank from it. The Dragon made a small sound of discontent in her head, but the girl ignored her, only lowering the bowl again when almost a quarter of the food was gone. She ate slowly and silently for the next few minutes, reveling in the seasoned, cooked taste of the food. Soon enough though, she had eaten it all, and Chiharu rose to her feet, feeling a little stuffed. “Silly girl,” the Dragon snorted, but offered no other advice. Chiharu staggered back to the bathroom, wiped her face and arms clean again, then walked back. Curling up on the bed, she stared at the blank wall. There were no pictures or decorations up, and the girl wondered idly if the woman and her husband were too poor to afford such luxuries or simply had no interest in them. “Don't go to sleep,” the Dragon roared. “If you sleep, they can attack you! Ambush you. Never present an opening. Never present a weakness. Stay awake. You can kill them in the night and move on tomorrow.” Chiharu stifled a yawn with her fist. “I won't be long,” she murmured. “Just a few hours, and then I'll be up. We can get ready to leave then.”


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Alice-oasis

Alice steped out of her tent. She was the first one up. "oh yeah ryu and zukou are gone on a reconission. She looked at the the wallk smiled. "still standing that's good." she said with a smurk. She picked up a pipe and spun it with her hands. She transformed it into a spear. She started going through the movements with it, cutting down invisuable foes.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 14, 2010)

Suimaru listened to Shigure's plan and Isane's plan. 

"That might not work Isane." he said. "He's stronger in water so there is no way he'd leave it to chase one person. You have the right idea about luring him out of water but thats not it."

"I wonder what he's thinking?" Ameryllis said.

Suimaru looked at Isane "Do you know the ephemeral jutsu? With it we can control what he see's, if we use it to make him see as though we use a jutsu to move the water where the land is and vice versa he would go to the water which is actually the land, leaving the land which is actually water thus making him believe he is going to his advantage. This would require good acting too though. Also by using the ephemeral jutsu twice we could layer it so incase he deosn't fall for it at first and tries to use kai to get out, we have a second one ready to make it look like kai failed luring him into believing our trick even more."

Ameryllis gawked at him. This was a well thought up plan. She didn't know he had it in him though his team would decide if his plan was good for them.

*Kumogakure*

Tsumoa woke up early that morning to go train. He had found the diary of Yugito Nii in Kumo's secret library. The Raikage allowed him to read it to help him with the nibi.

_Dear Diary,

I have tried to master the Nibi but i'm not having mutch results though I think i got a good technique to help master it. I found out that by crouching before releasing the tails, I get closer to the beast allowing us to be one. Lets see if this technique will hold up.

Sincerily,
Yugito Nii_

Crouching huh? Tsumoa said as he began crouching. Hopefully it would work.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2010)

*The Mist...*
"My favorite color is blood what's yours?" Misuto asks his new friend. 

The Samehada sword however remains silent, propped up in the corner of his room. 

"HEY I'M TALKIN, YOU BANDAGE WRAPPED, SCALY, friend!!" Misuto snarls angrily at the sword, confused as to why it's not responding. Hell it is a living creature after all, unlike his own sword, affectionately named Tina. Tina talks to him all the time in that sultry voice of hers. Lately it sounds more and more like Isane's voice though. 

Misuto had come back to his house to collect some important supplies (including a copy of Mist Girls Gone Wild) before setting out on his mission to the Magma Village, and an it's S rank mission to boot. Outside his house a squad of three ANBU shinobi await him. They said they were there to back him up in battle against the Magma Vilage Jinchuuriki, but Misuto isn't stupid. He knows that their true purpose is to make sure he doesn't try and run off with the Samehada. Which he considered of course. However it would be cheap to gain the sword that way. No he'd rather pry the sword from Arlong's cold and dead fingers after he kills the bastard. 

Misuto raps his knuckles against the bandaged blade. Arlong told him not to rip open the bandages until it was absolutely necessary which Misuto also thinks is bullshit. He lifts up the hefty sword by its scaly handle, and secures it to a thick black leather going around his back. As he exits his room he looks at his own sword, Tina, laying on the bed. 
_
"YOU'RE LEAVING ME!!!"_ he hears Tina wail at him.

Misuto shakes hie head, "Naw babe. Yer comin' with me!" He grabs up Tina and lays the blunt side of the giant meat cleaver sword against his massive shoulders. The combined weight of both swords slumps even his frame. Though the effort will be worth it, he thinks to himself, and no way is he going to leave his Tina behind.  

"Two swords are better then one!" he says with a laugh as he goes out to meet the ANBU.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane listens to Suimaru's idea and thinks it over. It's good and creative but she also thinks it's overcomplicated to a certain extent. Not to mention he's overestimating Duval's intelligence in her opinion. 

Judging by the pattern of his raids alongside the coastline areas, he likes to use brute force and more direct methods. There's also almost always lot's of collateral damage, and he rarely leaves eyewitnesses to tell the story. She just has a hunch that Duval will take the bait if he hears a Mist Ninja has been captured. 

She's also surprised by Suimaru's knowledge of a Genjutsu like Ephemeral. 

"Hmm...I think too many things can go wrong if we just rely on a single jutsu in my opinion. First off I do know Ephemeral but I have to get in close to use it...and maybe a little too close for my comfort," she adds with a raised eyebrow. "Duval's base seems to be a bit away's from the coast as well. I'm not sure if I could control it for that long to draw him to land to be quite honest."  

Isane shrugs however since it isn't her decision. "It's up to Shigure-taichou in the end." She turns towards Togatta with a wry expression. "How about you? Got any plans of your own?" 

_Duval's Base..._
As the scientist injects Duval in the beck with a bright blue colored serum, he can feel his weakness and pain diminish almost immediately. The life giving serum flows throughout his body and within seconds it's as if the pain was never there to begin with. 

"That should hold you over for about another 24 hours at least," the scientist tells Duval. 

Duval raises his visored helmet and places it over his mutated Shark like head. *"Thank you father,"* he responds, his voice echoing from beneath the helmet.  

_Ten years ago in The Mist..._
"IT'S WORKING!!!" Arlong exclaims triumphantly. 

He and a group of scientists stand in an observation room with advanced computer banks all around them. Through a glass panel they observe the next room over where a bright ball of crackling raw blue chakra hovers in the air. The power of the chakra is immense, dwarfing even Arlong's own massive level. 

"Vegapunk how much longer?!" he asks one of the scientists impatiently, a gray haired man wearing a black lab coat and a thick gray goggles that shroud his face. 

"Not much longer Arlong-sama!" he replies. 

The super dense ball of chakra begins to take the form of a menacing giant Shark. It's rear fin suddenly splits apart into two long and jagged fins. The creature roars loudly as if in pain and writhes about in the air. 

"YES!!!" Arlong laughs in a frenzy. He can aalready imagine implanting every shinobi of the village with a mass produced Bijuu like this one. It would turn even their weakest warriors into powerhouses, and most importantly solidify their superiority among the great villages.  

Vegapunk looks at Arlong with a victorious smile, but then suddenly a klaxon like alarm ring out. The giant chakra Shark in the control chamber roars in agony. Vegapunk shakes his head in disbelief. "No...NO. ITS BECOMING UNSTABLE!!!"

*BABOOOM!*

The creature explodes in a swirling mass of energy, shattering the glass of the observation room and blasting back the scientists off of their feet. Acrid smoke and debris fill the room. 

"What the fuck happened?!" Arlong growls, apparently unaffected by the explosion. Vegapunk slowly rises to his feet, his face bloody. "I don't know sir," he replies in a shaky voice. As the smoke clears from within the control chamber, a form becomes visible. A hideously deformed half Shark, half man, like creature lays on the floor. 

"What the fuck is that?!" Arlong asks in confusion. 

Vegapunk shake his head with a look of equal uncertainty. "I have no idea..." he mutters. 

"Pfft...well kill it. Cause that ain't what I wanted!" Arlong demands. Suddenly he grabs Vegapunk by the throat and slams him against a wall. "Don't you ever fail me again!"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Gates of Kusa, with Junsui and Rinko
*
Junsui looked at the unfolding situation with the hand on the hilt of his sword. He wasn't worried in the least though, he was standing in front of Rinko but she pushed him aside.

"If you stand there I can't defend myself" she said in annoyance

Hitogoroshi looked more irritable that she usually did

"Hito-sensei didn't you say we were awaiting a guide?" Rinko said
"Could this girl be her?"
"You're probably right" Hitogoroshi said
"I don't know why I expected something proper from Kusa" she said letting her emotions show

She never usually did that but she was doing it more and more in recent days. It may be a sign she was getting more comfortable with her charges.

"Well if she is in fact our guide" Hito said with a slight tone of disgust
"We should get moving"
"I just have a few things to add before we leave"

She pulled some full black body suits from her bag and threw them to the others and then threw full face masks.

"You need to wear those, or else you'll be poisoned by the mushroom spores" Hito said
"Our target is immune to the spores so we'll be fighting on his turf"

Junsui looked at the suit

"These look kinda gay" he said holding the suit up
"Well you'll be kinda dead if you don't wear one" Rinko said in a motherly tone

He pulled the material and it stretched and snapped back, he looked over at Kurai who was looking at the suits in a funny way also.

"Aren't you going to wear one sensei?" Rinko asked
"I don't need to" she said waving him away
"You're wasting time" she said impatiently

Junsui shrugged and began to strip along with Kurai, Rinko watched the two boys incredulously

"Yyyou guys are going to change here?" she asked
"Yea why not?" Junsui asked

She huffed and walked behind a building with her head held high

"What's up with her?" Junsui asked

Rinko came back after a few minutes fully suited up, Junsui's suit looked like it was squeezing him a little in a few areas. He wasn't really average size for someone his age after all. He had his sword strapped to his back and his pouch strapped to his leg. Kurai was suited up also with that ridiculous hat on his head. She packed her clothes away and she was ready to go

"Is everyone ready?" Hitogoroshi asked

She already knew the answer, she was just asking to include Lul

"This is squeezing my balls" Junsui said

Rinko smacked him on the back of the head

"BUT IT IS!!" he said glaring at her
"I don't need to know about it" she said shaking her head
"Stop fucking around" Hitogoroshi said 

Rinko could have sworn she was smiling

"Put on your serious face"
"We're leaving"
"I hope you can keep up" Hitogoroshi said looking at Lul

With that she was moving through the gates of Kusa into the too tall grass of the Kusa grasslands.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Just outside the strange Oasis, with Suniko and the others.
*
Zukou and Ryu reached back to the camp, Suniko and Alice were there waiting. No doubt Suniko sense their return and alerted Alice. Zukou jumped down off the platform followed by Ryu. Alice threw something for Ryu but Zukou caught it out the air.

"No playing now" he said
"We need to discuss how we're going to go about getting rid of these creatures"
"There are 6 left I think" Zukou said

Zukou began to think about the capabilities of his team

"Well the creatures are slow incredibly strong and have tough armor"
"I think we'll have to split into teams" Zukou said
"You guys are pretty good but I don't think any one of you alone can hurt the creatures"
"Suniko and Alice I want the two of you working together"
"I believe that with Suniko's fuuton and Alice's weapons there is a chance you'll be able to penetrate the armor"
"Ryu and myself will be the second team"
"We'll spend the rest of the day working on combinations with each other"
"I hope you're getting better with that Chidori Ryu" Zukou said smiling at him

Suniko nodded, she liked her assignment. She was to support Alice to take the creatures out. She had a decent understanding of Alice's technique but a little training with each other couldn't hurt

"Hey Alice lets go do a little combination training together" Suniko said getting to her feet


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island
*
"How about you? Got any plans of your own?" Isane asked Togatta

He wasn't really listening to the conversation, planning anything wasn't part of his skill set. He knew this all too well, when the plan was decided was the only time he wanted to hear about it. He thought of a clever retort for a few seconds

"Planning isn't something I'm good at" Togatta said yawning
"I'm the weapon a ninja uses" he said
"Swing me and I'll cut down what is in front of me"
"When you guys decide on a plan tell me what it is" 

Shigure frowned at him a little, she wanted everyone's input on the mission. She didn't want to come up with a plan where elements of it made members of the team uncomfortable. She thought for a while as Isane and Suimaru discussed fine points on their ideas

"Well I like Isane's idea to take him away from his element" Shigure said
"Part of my plan was a bid to take away the superior numbers he had on us" 
"I think a combination of all there plans will be our best option" she said

She went on to explain how the three would work, they would hit the land installation but Isane would use a genjutsu to allow a single escapee to see an illusion of Arlong himself attacking the land installation. From there Duval will do one of two things, he will come himself to fight Arlong or he will retreat. She figured he would come to fight, they would use the cannons at the base the stop him from getting reinforcements from his crew who would be unable to keep up with Duval as he crossed over to the land. He wouldn't wait, judging from the reports they'd heard about him.

"So what do you guys think?" Shigure asked

She took an element from everyone input and made a plan hopefully everyone would be comfortable with. 

Togatta leaned on a tree building up his chakra and letting it calm down, he wasn't too interested in what the others were planning. He was training to be able to use the raiton no yoroi for a burst of speed. Since he was unable to constantly maintain it he decided for now it might be prudent to use it only for surprise attacks or dodging attacks he wouldn't be able to dodge without it. No one would have been able to see exactly what he was doing. He stood with his eyes closed and readied himself to move.

"Togatta are you listening?" Shigure asked bringing hand down to hit him

*ZZZZTTTT *

*BRRAPPP*

He was lying on the ground clear on the other side of the camp

"WHAT THE FUCK TRIPPED ME?!?!?!" he said angrily looking around on the ground
"FUCKKIN TREE ROOT!!!!" he shouted angrily


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*

"I won't force you to do something you don't want but sometimes you just have to let go and take that plunge over the cliff." 

Shisu was hesitant, he didn't have problems controlling his power but you could never tell what another person would do. He smiled under his mask and shook his head. The ground beneath their feet shook for a few seconds, Sparrow and himself jumped away in different directions as a humongous snake erupted from the ground. Shisu looked at Sparrow and she shrugged, they both looked at Akihiko who has a strange look on his face.

"Is this part of the sparring?" Shisu asked doubtfully

He knew full well this was unexpected, Akihiko's face looked disturbed for a spit second. Anyone would have missed it but Shisu didn't take his eyes off the snake. A man with his head wrapped up appeared on in front the snake and smiled at Akihiko

"It's been too long Akihiko-san" the man said in a mocking tone
"Well I know this isn't part of the spar" Shisu said pulling off his mask

He tucked it into his belt and began to prepare himself for battle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

*The Mist...*
Misuto walks at a casual pace out of the village gates, carrying the Samehada across his back, while hefting his own giant meat cleaver sword across his broad shoulders. Behind him walk three ANBU. They're pretty much just glorified babysitters as far as Misuto is concerned. Misuto absolutely hates babysitters, he killed his first one, an annoying teenage girl, when he was just nine. After the fourth and fifth babysitters he started to get the sense that his crazy mother was just hiring them for Misuto to practice on.  

He whistles to himself cheerfully as they pass the mist shrouded gate and head out onto the open road. One of the ANBU behind him, a big lug, sighs audibly in annoyance. "Shouldn't we be going a bit faster?" he asks Misuto. The son of bitch has been annoying Misuto right from thejump of this mission. 

Misuto cocks his head around at the ANBU and winks at him. "You ever heard of the story of the Tortoise and the Hare?" he asks back. 

The ANBU shrugs, "What does that have to with anything?"

*CLICK! *

Suddenly the three ANBU activate a trip wire. Poisoned tipped kunai fly up through the earth and rip through the three ANBU. 

"IT'S A TRAP!!!" one of them shrieks. 

"No shit Sherlock!" Misuto responds. He had placed the kunai during the overnight, just for these glorified babysitters. As the ANBU slump to the ground, Misuto counts off the seconds they have before the poison stops their hearts. He crouches over the one who annoyed him so very much and slaps him back and forth across the face, while laughing at the ANBU's contorted face of pain, the poison flooding every fiber of his body. 

"I got to thinkin...if the Hare had just slit the Tortoise's throat then he would've won the race wouldn't he?" Misuto tells him as he pulls out one of his custom serrated Kunai from his pouch and drags the edge across the man's Adam's Apple. 

Five seconds later the other two are dead from cardiac arrest. Misuto stands back up and looks around the Mist with a discerning gaze. He's sure Arlong will have other's following him, but that doesn't matter now. He has a mission to complete. Misuto spins around on his heels and continues on down the road, whistling to himself. 

A note lays next to the three dead ANBU...

I don't like babysitters.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane nods with satisfaction at Shigure's plan. "Sounds good to me," she tells the Jounin woman confidently. Creating a genjutsu of Arlong will be simple. She knows him so well the illusion might as well be the real thing after all. Isane excuses herself for a second to prepare herself for the upcoming battle, and get's to her feet. 

She walks past Togatta and narrows her right eye at him. "You may be a weapon but you're also a human being. A shinobi who can't feel and ask the right questions, isn't a fit shinobi at all..." she tells him sternly before walking away into the forest. 

His comment had troubled her. It's that kind of seemingly innocent thinking, that can evolve into something much more sinister. The kind of powerful influence that could mold young minds like Togatta, who have so much promise, into cold and calculated killing machines with no empathy or emotion. Just a glorified robot that takes orders, nothing more nothing less, she thinks grimly to herself. 

It's the kind of philosophy she's been trying to fight since she first became a Shinobi. Arlong's reign had spawned and inspired an entire generation of bloodlusted and borderline sociopathic Shinobi. She was all but losing hope for the Village until she met Togatta and Suimaru, the first glimmers of light she'd seen in awhile. It would truly break her heart to see them fall down the path of the "Blood Mist." 

Maybe I'm overreacting Isane sighs inwardly as she finds a quiet spot under a tree and sits down cross legged on the ground. She closes her eyes and begins visualizing the upcoming battle. Something that she likes to do before a fight. All the possible what if's that she can think of play out in her head rapid fire.

_A year ago in the Mist..._ 
Isane looks up nervously at the Shinobi who stands in front of her. A tall man hooded in a cloak that seems to shift color every second you look at it. He wears a white mask under his hood, painted to look like a Tiger's face. Isane stares fixedly at the two jet black steel rapiers criss crossed along his back in an X shape. His nickname is the Mistwalker and he is a member of the Seven Swordsmen. Not to mention the Mist's greatest Genjutsu specialist. 

"So you are the scrawny pup whom they have sent to train under me?" Iago the Mistwalker hisses at Isane. His hollow voice makes the hair on the back of her neck stand up. 

"Uh.." Isane looks around uncertainly. "No actually I think I took a wrong turn..." she mutters uncertainly. 
_
I'm out of here!_ 

Isane starts to walk away and nervously looks back at the man...he's gone. Suddenly he appears in front of her and points his index finger at her uncovered right eye. 

*"The first lesson will be pain of the mind!"* he hisses. 

Isane drops to her knees and lets loose a bloodcurdling scream as she feels a hundred knives stab into her body. Even though it's only in her mind it feels just as real.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island*

Togatta got to his feet muttering darkly, he'd executed what he wanted to do but it didn't work out how he'd expected it to. Shigure looked at him slightly surprised. She felt a surge in chakra and she saw the white light of Togatta's raiton, she'd realized he used the raiton no yoroi in a surge to increase his movement for a split second. Isane and Shigure said something about the plan but Togatta was too mad at himself to hear what they were saying

"You may be a weapon but you're also a human being. A shinobi who can't feel and ask the right questions, isn't a fit shinobi at all..."
"I never said I wasn't a human" he shouted behind her
"I just suck at coming up with plans" he said softly and more to himself
"Besides, feelings are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and women" he said softly for only him to hear

He got to his feet and began to walk out of the camp

"I'm going to figure out how to not fall down" Togatta said his anger with himself renewed as he stumbled over another root

Shigure was about to call him back but she thought better of it

"Don't do too far" she called after him and turned back to the others
"I'll be trying to figure out the finer points of the plan"
"You're dismissed"

*Elsewhere*

"I can't believe I didn't see that fuckin tree root" Togatta mumbled angrily
"I was supposed to look cool and I only ended up looking like a punk" 

He slammed his fist into a passing tree, he prepared his chakra and used raiton no yoroi and moved forward with a burst of speed the world blurred by him as he did it. He continuted to do it until he began to feel worn out.

"Only 10 times if I'm using it like that eh"
"Considering I'll be using other things knock that down to 7" he said frowning

He put his hand in his pouch and pulled out a vial, it contained a set of special soldier pills his mother had made for him. She was good at that sort of thing. He popped one into his mouth and felt his chakra being restored. He pulled his bone swords from his belt under his coat. He could have made new swords every time but he felt it was a waste of chakra. He twirled the swords around in his hand and charged them with raiton energy and slashed out at a tree cutting a deep gouge in it. He built up his chakra and burst off in a flash of raiton and slashed another tree. 

"Hmm not as deep" he said shaking his head
"I can't let my attacks lose power because I gained else where" Togatta said shaking his head
"I can't stop until I can get it properly"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

_*Hidden Stone...*_
Sparrow leaps away as the giant Snake like creature burrows out of the ground right under their feet. She lands on her feet and slides backwards as if on skates, before braking to a smooth halt. 

Sparrow glares at the intruder, a man with a turban like headdress. "It's been too long Akihiko-san," he says in a mocking tone.

"Nope this definitely isn't sparring," Sparrow mutters. 

She reaches towards her neck and pulls up the loose black cloth around it so that it covers the lower half of her face. Then in one fluid motion she pulls out a medium sized summoning scroll from a pouch around her lower back and unfurls it across the air. Suddenly an explosion of gray smoke erupts in front of her. As the smoke dissipates, Sparrow . With a snap of her wrists, the ornate fans pop open with a whip snap sound. The fans begin to hum as she channels her wind chakra into them.

"Boy oh boy did you pick the wrong time and the wrong people to mess with!" she tells the intruder. However she quickly smirks under her mask. "This'll be *much* better then sparring actually!" 

She couldn't have thought up of a better way to help them gel as a team, then to handle a fool like this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

*The Mist...*
As Misuto nears the coastline, he holds the Samehada in his right hand, and Tina in his left hand. Both his muscular forearms bulge from the strain of holding aloft the two heavy swords with just one hand. However he's sure he'll get used to it in no time. Once upon a time, just wielding Tina alone used to tire his ass out pretty quickly. Now swinging around the giant meat cleaver blade is like second nature to him. 

He waves both swords in front of each otheras if their puppets...

"Samehada meet Tina. Tina meet Samehada. Tina likes long walks on the beach, annoying Misuto with guilt trips, and looking sexy with that sharp edge of hers. Samehada likes to..." 

Misuto thinks it over for a bit. He's not exactly sure what the fucking blade does. it hasn't even talked to him yet. 

"WHY WON'T YOU TALK TO MEEE!?!?!" Misuto shouts at the bandaged blade, shaking it back and forth. The sword however remains silent. 

"Fine be that way!" he snarls, thrusting the blade back into the strap on his back. 

Up ahead he can see a small dock on the coast, with a small shack that rents out ferries to the mainland. Getting to the Magma Country is his first priority right now.  

An old man with bushy white hair and even bushier matching eyebrows, sits on an empty crate in front of the shack, reading a newspaper. The headline reads...

_Tension Rises As Arlong Threatens To Go To War! _

"Yo old dude I need a boat!" Misuto demands. 

The man looks peers up at Misuto curiously over the top of the newspaper, his thick eyebrows narrowing slightly. "That'll be twenty bucks boy!" 

Misuto suddenly leans in towards him and shakes his right fist at the old man's face. "How about twenty of these instead?" Misuto reveals his the rows of his gleaming Shark's teeth and gnashes them back and forth. 

_Five minutes later..._
Misuto lays in the front of a small schooner, cuddling with Tina, and whispering sweet nothings at the giant meat cleaver sword. At the rear of the boat, the petrified old man sits by the whurring engine, navigating them towards the mainland. Misuto hasn't decided yet if he'll let him live.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 15, 2010)

Alice-oasis

Alice nodded and grabed sunkios arm and lead her away from the boys "ok sister I got a plan. If your wind strong enough we can make a weapon twister." Alice said to her calmly. "If I can get my weapons up in the air can you suck them up and spit tem out fast enough to penatrate their armor?" shc asked explaning her plan.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

*One year ago in the Mist...*
Iago the Mistwalker strides back and forth rapidly in front of Isane. For her part, Isane sits slumped on the ground, clutching her forehead in pain. 

"What was the point of torturing me like that?" she mumbles with her face downcast towards the ground.  

Iago stops and inclines his masked face at her. "To show you the power that the mind has over the body." He chuckles slightly as he looks at Isane's slumped form. "I suspect this will be a lesson you will never soon forget."

He waves his black gloved hands at her, "Now stand back up. I have one more lesson for you before we begin the serious work." 

Isane shakes her head. "No...I'm done here," she responds, the hatred for him oozing out of her voice. 

Iago sighs with disappointment. What does Arlong even see in this weak piece of trash? he wonders to himself. Well there is her Byakugan, he supposes, but they could easily take it from her and give it to someone worthier. 

He claps his gloved hands together. "I SAID STAND UP!" 

Isane suddenly rises to a standing position in an unnatural fashion, as if she has no control of her body. "What are you doing?!" she shouts at him, trying to break free of his control but unable to resist.

"The next lesson will be fear of the mind." He waves his right hand around in a circle, causing Isane to walk towards him until they're face to face. He points his right index finger at her uncovered right eye, feeling the connection with her mind.  

"What do you fear the most?" he muses aloud, and then he sees it in her minds eye. 

Arlong...

Too easy, he thinks to himself, as he makes Isane relive the death of her family at the hands of Arlong, over and over again.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Field outside Iwa, with Shisu*

Shisu watched as Sparrow prepared for battle and any doubts he may have had began to dissolve away. He was sure those fans weren't only for show, he made a few hand seals and inhaled sharply. He gathered chakra into his mouth and began to prepare it

"Something not too deadly" he thought

He spat out three bubbles with green gas swirling around inside them. The bubbles were only the delivery method, he could put which ever of his many poisons in there. He could control where those bubble went they usually exploded expelling the gas on contact but Shisu could control when they expelled their contents also. The balls swirled around him, and he waited for the man to make a move. He didn't want to attack just yet

_*The day before*_

Shisu spat out a bubble that flew through the air with such speed it caused the bubble to slightly change shape. The bubble swirling with white gas hit the middle of a marked off area and began to spread out. Shisu moved his hands and the gas stopped it's spread and was contained in the radius of the circle. He smiled to himself the gas formed a dome of sorts, when he was told he wouldn't be working with members of the Hadomaru clan, he decided to work on his control. He would have no accidents.

The Present

"I'm ready when you ready Sparrow-san, Akihiko-san" Shisu said in a spirited voice a smile on his face


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 15, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2 and Lul*

As they embarked on their journey there wasn't much Lul added to anything any of them said. They just travelled towards their target at an extreme pace, the gennin could tell Hitogoroshi would actually enjoy this mission. She always moved at an alarming rate but this time she was pushing them to their limits. They all breathed a sigh of relief when Hito suddenly stopped indicating that this is where they would set up camp for the night. "Be ready to leave early tomorrow, we aren't far from our destination, we will reach there before mid day" she said before disappearing.

Kurai thought about shedding the suit he had been given to wear but if they were going to track and fight someone while wearing it, he would need to get used to it. Kurai dropped everything to the ground unceremoniously before darting off on his own. "Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said summoning Smaug and Rairyu. *"How is Gian coming along?"* Rairyu asked casually. "I can split it now and the balance between speed and power has improved drastically" Kurai responded. "That's not why I summoned you though" Kurai said folding his hands.

*"Well what do you need kid?"* Rairyu asked struggling not to laugh at what Kurai was wearing. "I want to know what more I can do with Raiton" Kurai asked. *"Well that's a complicated question"* Rairyu said simply. *"When you use Gian you are simply using nature transformation, there is very little shape transformation needed apart from making it a spear, something your mouth and throat do most of the work for you anyway."* "I have read the manuals Rairyu" Kurai said massaging his temples, "you know what I am asking you."

*"Well then"* Rairyu said, *"do you have any thoughts or ideas? Ninjutsu is as diverse as your ingenuity, with enough work and thought behind it almost any conceivable jutsu can be created."* "I want to make weapons" Kurai said cutting Rairyu off, "Raiton is purely offensive and I would like to be able to make weapons made of raiton chakra." Rairyu whistled, *"ambitious one aren't you, alright lets see what we can do."*


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta
*
Togatta stands in the middle of the clearing his bone swords held in his hands. The trees around him have a number of gashes all over them, some deeper than others. 

"Still not good enough" Togatta said
"I need to relax a little" he said

He had a decent amount of chakra remaining, the more he used his techniques the better he got with them and the less chakra they used up. In the short training session he'd been able to use his jutsu more than the day before. He decided not to push himself to exhaustion though. When he felt his chakra running low he would stop and do things that didn't use chakra at all. 

He loosened his body and began to move through the different stances of the Kaguya martial arts. The smooth flowing movements with the stabs and slashes relaxed him sometimes. For every second he didn't mold chakra he could feel it being refilled. This was the best way to train, he thought to himself.

He flipped backwards nimbly and slashed the air in front of him with both his swords. He took a step forward and stabbed with his right hand and slashed downward with his left. He blocked an imaginary attack and threw a kick with then landed on the food and thrust his both swords forward. What he was doing was really a prearranged set of movements. They were called Katas his grandfather had called them Bone Katas. There where hundreds of different combinations. This one was Togatta's favorite, it was the first one he learned after being able to make the swords. There were different katas for different bone dances. There where katas for every dance, he only knew the kata's for the dance of the Camila and Bone bullets. 

"Good" he said with a smile
"I am almost back to full" 
"No use letting myself get all the way there"

He flared his chakra and move and noticed something. 

"What the fuck was that?" he said
"I think it was me" 

He flared his chakra again and moved, he saw it clearly this time

"I think that was an after image" he said excitedly
"I need to figure out how to do that better" he said excitedly


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Land of Grass, with Junsui and the others*

As they moved Junsui thought about why Hito was pushing them so hard, the map he'd see of the grass country showed they wouldn't be able to get their that same day. The sun was beginning to set, this was the usual time Hitogoroshi called their stop and he was expecting it when it came. Junsui watched as Kurai expectantly moved away from the others to train.

"He's so secretive" Rinko said as she walked over to his things

She began to arrange them neatly

"I want to take off this stupid thing" Junsui said pulling at it in several place
"You're going to have to fight in it tomorrow" Hito said from somewhere behind him

She was right he may as well keep it on, he figured that was the reason she had given it to him from so early. So that he would be able to get accustomed to it. Junsui began to walk away from the camp but Hitogoroshi called out to him.

"It's come to my attention that you haven't ever done any nature manipulation training" Hito said sternly
"Well I've been doing other things" Junsui said
"Well tonight you will learn, Kurai is already pretty advanced and Rinko is years ahead of you" Hitogoroshi said
"Lets go, I don't want to show you anything here in the open" 

Junsui realized she meant showing off techniques in front of the outsider. 

"Rinko, watch the things"
"I heard you talking about something with the others earlier"

She pulled a scroll from her pouch and tossed it though the air

"Learn that before tomorrow" Hitogoroshi said

Rinko walked away slightly and unfurled the scroll

"Kagura Shingan" Rinko said softly as she began to scan the scroll
"Close my eyes and open my minds eye?" Rinko said to herself

*Elsewhere
*
"Give me one of those swords" Hitogoroshi said

She'd obviously known about the swords ability, Junsui frowned and grabbed the hilt of the sword and pulled another one free from seemingly no where. She took the humongous sword from him

"This thing is much heavier than it looks" she said

She held it out and and the sword began to glow with chakra

"This is fuuton, the best cutting element there is"

She went through with him slowly how to flow his chakra into the sword. It would be easy for him because the sword was made to do that sort of thing. She explained all she knew about wind natured chakra and how it worked

"Let me give you a demonstration" Hitogoroshi said
"Throw your sword at that tree" she said pointing

Junsui pulled a duplicate free and threw it with all his might. The sword flew through the air making a whooping sound as it spun through the air. It hit the tree and stuck itself into the bark. A good portion of the swords blade was stuck in the tree. Junsui watched her and smiled, she charged up the sword like she'd done earlier and threw it in the same fashion he did but it cut through the tree easily and kept going. Junsui could head several more trees fall from somewhere ahead of him. 

"Close your mouth" Hitogoroshi said
"You can do the same thing" she said

With that he left him to his training

"That was pretty bad ass" Junsui said
"Kage Bunshin no Jutsu" he announced

Three clones of him popped up and they knew what to do. 

"I will have this done by the morning" he said concentrating on the sword.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 15, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Just outside the strange Oasis, with Suniko and the others.
> *
> Zukou and Ryu reached back to the camp, Suniko and Alice were there waiting. No doubt Suniko sense their return and alerted Alice. Zukou jumped down off the platform followed by Ryu. Alice threw something for Ryu but Zukou caught it out the air.
> 
> ...



Ryu nodded and smiled back.  "If you guys will excuse me, I'm going to go train my chakra concentration.  I'm gonna need this raiton stuff down."  He nodded to Zukou and waved to Alice and Suniko, before heading off.  He walked over a few sand dunes and stopped at the place where he trained previously.

He closed his eyes and began focusing chakra, making it flow naturally throughout his body.  Then he rushed it to a single point, his left hand, raising the hand into the air.  He made the chakra vibrate, faster and faster, invisioning the lightning chakra.  His hand trembled and pulsed with chakra, spraying sparks from his fingertips.  He growled in pain.  Molding the chakra hurt, and badly.  His fingertips had burned slightly.

He smirked.  He would use this pain.  He had to increase his potential.  He focused the raiton chakra more fiercly.  He finally allowed his chakra to stop, and the great many bolts forming around his hand had died.  He stood and sighed, looking back at the camp.

It was going to be tough, but he would have to perfect this jutsu.  He nodded his head, determined, before walking back to camp.  He made it back before too long, not spending too much time on focusing the chakra.  He jogged over to Zukou. 

"Sensei, when are we leaving to take down the creatures?


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 15, 2010)

"A weapon?!" Ameryllis said with fury. "Ninja like that are worthless things! They loose their humanity over time and become things people can use like a knife." She looked angrily at Togatta. "You want to be that? You want to be a weakling? Only weaklings become weapons because they have a weak will. Take the tailed beasts. Peolpe have been trying to use those powerful creatures as weapons but have failed beacause the beasts are strong enough to not be controlled, thats why they have to be sealed. If you are strong, then be yourself and not someones weapon to latter be desposed of. Ninja are protectors not weapons. Don't be one of those people who were the cause for the mist being known for bloodshed." How could a young man like that want to be a weapon and go from a human to a thing. She looked at Suimaru who was manipulating water. She would save him from that fate. The Mizukage won't turn him into a weapon. She'll train him to master the beast within and give him the power to break free from the fate most jinchuuriki face.

"Nice suiton manipulation there." She happily said.

"I guess so." Suimaru shrugged.

"We should get ready for the mission."

"Yea, hey Sensei whats my role in the mission exactly?"

*Kumogakure*

Tsumoa was in Kumo's mountains covered in blue chakra with black swirl markings on it and a cat tail.

"I think I almost have this down." He said. Yugito's dairy gave good techniques to help master the two tails up to what she did.

"Back to training." He said as he let the wierd chakra cover him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "Good, now that everyone is here I can explain a few things." The four chunin gathered around in a half circle as Minori stood in the center. "As you've read from the memo we're to go to The Land of Technology housed in Kumogakure and find the base of this terroist group. To make things easier on us, I've recently found out that the Hokage sent Neiko ahead of us." Minori explained. Kayo's eyes bulged in surprise at the mention of her sensei's name.
> 
> "Neiko-sensei is there!?" Kayo asked surprised. This must have been the reason she hadn't seen him in so long. Minori simply nodded to answer Kayo's question as she continued. "Neiko was sent ahead to lessen the work load on us since we're the ones who're to actually infiltrate." As she finished her statement Minori took a moment to gather herself. They were going into enemy territory, their home field. "I've always found this stupid to say considering I'm just repeating, but I'm sure I don't have to let you know how dangerous this is. We're walking straight into the enemy home. Remember to watch each others backs when you can, if we're caught...it's kill or be killed."
> 
> ...



Kazuma listens to Minori's mission briefing. Over the year he had read some of the intel reports, indicating instability within so called the Land of Technology. For some reason he can't help but shake the feeling that there's something much bigger going on here. Like an elusive image that he can't quite grasp, dancing in and out of his full perception. However he let's it go and files it away in the back of his head, for future reference.  

Minori's words also hang ominously in his mind. _"...remember to watch each others backs when you can, if we're caught...it's kill or be killed."_ 

Kazuma certainly has no problem with killing someone if it's for the greater good. Another question comes to him as well, simply the next evolution of Minori's words. Would he also kill one of his teammates as well for the success of the mission? Kazuma glances at Kayo, his old teammate who was there for him when his father tried to commit suicide. He knows exactly what he'd do if it was necessary but he leaves it unsaid. Better to focus on doing his best to ensure that such a thing never even comes to pass. 

As they set off, Kazuma notices with an amused expression that he's the only male on this team. How could he not? Though he could certainly think of worse positions to be in really. All male teams are simply no where near as interesting in his opinion. He looks at the Kyuubi girl out of the corner of his right eye, Fox Inuzuka. This is the first time he's ever been on a mission with her. Being half Inuzuka himself on his mother's side, he wonders if they're related. Kazuma also notices just a hint of doubt on Kayo's face. It might even have gone unnoticed to someone who didn't know her as well as he does. 

"I wouldn't worry myself so much about the what if's Kayo. It'll drive you insane just thinking about the possibilities. Sometimes I find it's good to just go with the flow, and take things as they come," he tells her sincerely.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Shigure and Togatta*

Shigure looked at Suimaru

"Your role will be to assist in the initial attack on the land installation"
"Followed by that your assistance may be required to take down Duval"
"You'll probably have to assist Isane or myself"

She walked off in the direction that Togatta left in earlier, something he'd said had bothered her. His comment about being a tool, she'd remembered earlier in her life the talks about the blood mist. Even after Arlong too over she did somethings she didn't want to do for the sake of the village. A ninja was nothing without a village to protect. Ameryllis was right, they were protectors but they were also tools of war and murder. Ninja couldn't escape that part of their life. It was one thing to say you were a tool to be used by your village but completely another thing to believe it wholeheartedly. 

"I hope he was just trying to be clever" Shigure thought to herself

In the current regime one had to be ruthless or else you would die. Arlong sometimes sent assassins to test ninja he thought were slipping. She knew for a fact that is how Togatta's father was killed. He didn't know that though, she was unsure she wanted to tell him. 

She was snapped back to reality by the smell of slightly scorched earth, she looked down and saw some blackened leaves. She realized that he must have been using the raiton to yoroi to boost his speed. She followed his trail easily

*Elsewhere
*

Togatta slumped to the ground he tried to get to his feet but he couldn't. He lay on the ground panting. He knew he didn't have enough chakra for another combination attack. He basically used the raiton no yoroi to move at high speeds leaving an after image that lasted for a few seconds then he appeared behind a tree and charged his raiton swords with chakra and stabbed them into the tree. The entire combination was a finishing attack, he had to wait until his enemies guard was down and let them attack him. They would hit the after image and think it was him but he would already be behind them. 

"I think it's battle ready" Togatta said looking up at the canopy
"I know exactly how much chakra I need to execute the attack" he said

He suddenly head a noise and turned to see Shigure walking into the clearing, he knew she stepped on the leaf on purpose to alert him to her presence.

"I made up a combination attack" he said proudly
"Show me" Shigure said with a smile
"I would if I could but I can't" he said with a frown

Shigure realized he was exhausted, she walked over to where he lay and helped him up. She pulled him onto her back and began to walk back to camp

"You should overdo it like this" she said in a motherly voice
"You'll hurt yourself"
"While I have you here"
"That comment you made about being a weapon do you really believe that?"
"I'm me" Togatta said stiffling a yawn
"I'm not the smartest knife in the draw so I aim to be the sharpest"
"Everyone can't be leaders and strategists"
"Some people need to be the ones following the orders"
"That has always been my clan" he said yawning again

Shigure was a little surprised at the last few comments she began to say something to him but she realized he had fallen asleep.

"I hope you turn out different than the rest of your clan" Shigure said softly to him
"I'll try my best to make sure you do"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 15, 2010)

*Near the strange Oasis, with Suniko and the others
*
"*Sensei when are we leaving to take down the creature?*" Ryu asked
"Tomorrow we'll begin the hunt" he said looking at the sun
"I wanted to give everyone enough time to prepare"

Zukou got to his feet, he went through with Ryu a bit about how he fought and how he would fight in tandem with Ryu. He would bind the opponent with sand and Ryu would finish them off with a Chidori to a vital spot. He explained how important it was for him to be able to do it properly without fail

"Chidori is a cool attack and all but you have to promise me you won't try to use it by yourself" Zukou said
"The attack is very predictable because of its nature and preparation"
"The past users of the attack used it in conjunction with the sharingan"
"Unfortunately you don't have that tool"
"Either you add something similar to your repertoire that allows you to predict your opponents movement of something that slows or binds them"
"I will help you land them tomorrow but I will not always be around" Zukou said 

He got to his feet and walked over to the tent

"Try to get it perfect before we have to leave tomorrow" Zukou said to Ryu

*Elsewhere*

Alice and Suniko stood a little distance away from the camp

"A weapon twister?" Suniko asked sceptically
"I don't know if I can do that" Suniko said

She only knew a singe technique and she had never tried to make it change shape. 

"This is how my jutsu works" Suniko said

She made the relevant seals and inhaled deeply and expelled a huge gust of air kicking up sand and sending it flying. She explained how the most she could do at this stage is make the area more controlled. 

"What we can do it when you throw your weapons I can use the attack to speed them up"
"I think we'll need to make some special weapons for tomorrow" Suniko said

She had seen Alice make weapons from seemingly nothingness before.

"You're the weapon expert" Suniko said

She drew out a rudimentary design of what she wanted the special weapons to be. Something that could easily be pushed by the wind and long enough to penetrate the creature's entire body. Alice would of course make a few changes to make the design better.

"You think you can make some of those for tomorrow?" Suniko asked
"If you make a few now we can get a few practice runs to see how it works out"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 15, 2010)

Ryumaru Kuroroiyaru
Desert Camp

Ryu nodded.  "Yeah, I was reading about that in the scroll.  'A high-speed jab that uses extreme amounts of speed to pierce the enemy.'  Yeah, sounds like something that would bite me in the ass if I missed.  I figured I could strike while the enemy was preoccupied.  Meaning..."  He looked at Zukou.  "You would have to play as the distraction while I attack with the chidori.  Unless we can meet up with Suniko and Alice.  Then I can have Suniko use genjutsu, or Alice use her chains.  That was our plan when we fought you, actually, to hit you with Genjutsu and then trap you with chains while I moved in for the take down."  He cracked his neck.

He looked over at Alice and Suniko, who were going over Suniko's jutsu.  A huge gust of wind shot from her mouth.  She then went over something with Alice.  He walked over.

"Hey, you guys."  He looked down at Suniko's drawing.  He smiled, understanding their plan.  "So Suniko uses fuuton to push this weapon that Alice will make to pierce the beasts.  Good idea."  He looked at his hand.  "Suniko?  My new jutsu, the chidori, is really dangerous to use.  Basically I dash forward with an all-or-nothing charge, and stab the opponent with a palm of lightning.  It's really quick, and I can't really maneuver when I'm using it, so if I miss I'll be wide open for a counter attack."

He cracked his knuckles and continued.  "So if we manage to meet up and me and sensei are fighting a beast, could you catch it in genjutsu first?  That way I'll have an opening."  He went over any information in his head that was vital.  "Oh, also, we may not need to locate the scientists.  In the oasis there's a pond.  This pond has water with genetic altering powers.  Animals who drink it become deformed, with leaves and plants growing from them.  I think the scientists have drank the water, and are the beasts we have to kill.  I'm not going off much, but their eyes are not animalistic, their human like.  I wanted to ask you something else as well, Suniko.  With your sensing, can you differentiate between animal and human chakra?  I believe the beasts may have a human chakra source as well."


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 15, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> Near the strange Oasis, with Suniko and the others
> 
> Alice and Suniko stood a little distance away from the camp
> 
> ...



Alice watch as she kicked up dust. She studied the move with deep concreation as she repeted it a few times. She was silent while she watch. "I can make that but let's see what you can do when targeting first" she said wanting to make sure she knew what sunkio was capable of. She pulled a kuni and some line from he pocket "do it again. But this time…" she said wrapping a line around a low handing branch and tieing a kuni to the end of it "…aim for the kuni. I want to see how far you can make this baby fly." she said to her. What sunkio didn't know was this kuni was hollow. This was a kids toy made to like real. _"hope she can generate enough power for this to work"_ she thought waiting to see how far sunkio could move it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane thinks back to her lessons with her former Genjutsu master, Iago the Mistwalker. He was just as much of a monster as Arlong in his own way, and he was a harsh and brutal taskmaster. Isane considers it a miracle that she even survived the training, but after everything was said and done, she made it. Iago had tried to mold her into a monster like him...a weapon, but she came out on the other side with her morals intact. Still the same old Isane, just older, stronger, and hopefully a little wiser she hopes.

_A year ago in the Mist..._
A clearly tired and drained Isane meets Iago for their second training session, a dark circle under her right eye, her clothes wrinkled, and her long sandy bond hair slightly unkept. She had gotten no sleep at all, constantly dreaming over and over again of her family being massacred by Arlong. All thanks to this bastard and his "lessons."  

Iago observes her with his arms crossed. Even though she can't see his face through that white Tiger mask of his, she gets the sense that he's smiling. "Oh so you made it eh? And here I thought you wouldn't even show up!" he snickers at her. 

Isane looks back at him defiantly, raising her chin at him. "I won't give you the satisfaction!" she retorts.

Iago laughs loudly from underneath his mask and suddenly disappears in the blink of eye. "Ah finally some spirit!" he responds approvingly. "Tell me what do want to gain out of this training?" 

"The means to kill that which I hate the most," Isane responds without missing a beat. 

"Then you will die a young death indeed!" Iago laughs even louder, knowing that she means Arlong. "That is if you even survive me!" 

"Whatever, let's get this show on the road," Isane mutters in a tired voice, as she tries to locate Iago. 

_Right here right now..._
"Let's get this show on the road," Isane mutters as she heads back to the team. 

...........................................​
Duval sits in his quarters eating a giant raw catfish, his favorite food, with his webbed hands. He makes it a point of never showing his true face to his men. Most of them have no idea of his true nature, or at least don't speak of it openly for fear of meeting a grim end.

Suddenly the door opens and one of his servants steps through, one of the new recruits Duval realizes. The man carries a silver tray of fish but he freezes and gasps in shock as he sees Duval's face. He drops the tray onto the floor and his eyes widen. 
*
"DON'T YOU KNOW TO KNOCK FIRST!!!"* Duval roars in a frenzy, crushing the Catfish in his grip to pulp. 

The servant slowly backs away. "I...I'm sorry. I didn't know!" 

Duval becomes even angrier as he sees the look of disgust on the man's face. He can't help but stare even though he's horrified. It brings back all those memories of people laughing at him for all of his life, treating him like a freak of nature. 

*"You can't leave now!"* Duval declares. 

The servant tries to run out but Duval appears right behind in a flash and grabs him by the back of his neck. He slams the door closed but the servants bloodcurdling screams can still be heard in the outside corridor. A second later the servant flies out of the porthole to Duval's room...piece by piece.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 16, 2010)

*Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure Outskirts*



Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*
> 
> He tucked it into his belt and began to prepare himself for battle.





StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Hidden Stone...*_
> 
> She couldn't have thought up of a better way to help them gel as a team, then to handle a fool like this.





Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa, with Shisu*
> 
> "I'm ready when you ready Sparrow-san, Akihiko-san" Shisu said in a spirited voice a smile on his face



Akihiko Sanada; Iwagakure Outskirts

When Sparrow and Shisu were both ready to start sparring, a light tremor was coursing underneath their feet and Akihiko's eyebrows knitted together. Sparrow leaps away as a giant Snake like creature burrows out of the ground right under their feet, its head was adorned by flames. She lands on her feet and slides backwards as if on skates, before braking to a smooth halt. Shisu was also able to get out of the way in time.

"Is this part of the sparring?" Shisu asked doubtfully. Before Akihiko could reply a man with his head wrapped up appeared on in front the snake and smiled at him. He knew the treacherous ugly ossan, he was one of Gingerbread's lapdogs.

"It's been too long Akihiko-san" the man said in a mocking tone.

"Well I know this isn't part of the spar" Shisu said pulling off his mask.

"Nope this definitely isn't sparring," Sparrow mutters, and in one fluid motion she was able to pull out her harisen, or what Akihiko likes to call Harisen, although it doesn't look like one, it works like one. "Boy oh boy did you pick the wrong time and the wrong people to mess with!" she tells the intruder. However she quickly smirks under her mask. "This'll be *much* better then sparring actually!" 

Akihiko also noticed that Shisu had gotten ready to fight. Meanwhile Baishana was just looking at them and didn't seem to take them as threats or whatsoever. Akihiko sighed quietly and answered the bastard. "That's Akihiko-sama to you." Akihiko said making Baishana laugh heartily at that. "What are you here for? Is Gingerbread around to ambush us or something? You should know by now that you alone can't possibly take the three of us right?" Akihiko said looking around but not noticing anything out of the ordinary. Baishana's face crunched up and he seemed to be seething in anger or maybe constipation, Akihiko thought with a slight trickle of laughter.

If you must know *'Akihiko-sama'* I'm not here to kill you or anything afterall Gingerbread-sama told us that he will be the one to take care of you and your parents." Baishana said with a slight drawl to his voice but his face still showed some traces of anger or the like. "And I see that you are still as conceited as ever. Well, My main objective right now is to take the jinchuuriki."

As Baishana said it a large snake captured Sparrow and another one also took Akihiko hostage. Making the two of them immobile, only Shisu was not captured. Baishana probably didn't take him as a large threat.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 16, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; Konoha Gates*



cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo/Minori; Konoha's Gate.*
> 
> "Alright, if you're ready, let's head to the Lightning Country. Don't fall behind!" Minori yelled as she took off down the dirt covered path before her.
> 
> _"Can...I really kill someone?"_





StrawHat4Life said:


> "I wouldn't worry myself so much about the what if's Kayo. It'll drive you insane just thinking about the possibilities. Sometimes I find it's good to just go with the flow, and take things as they come," he tells her sincerely.



Fox Inuzuka; Konoha Gates

"Yo Fox!" Kayo called out. Fox looked over at her and nodded saying a small hi and also gave a small hi to Minori. She remembered Minori in the hospital when she went to visit Ryoumo but ended up taking care of Taron who had gone to rampage when she said that she wasn't looking for revenge on Konoha, even if her parents died because of the Village. She was rather wary of Minori, that time she met her, she seemed like a female that would eat children for breakfast and she didn't forget that Minori had thrown a smoke bomb on her and Prince at the Taron incident. Of course Fox being the introvert that she is didn't show anything in her face, she tried hiding her boobs again, her boobs had gotten really big this past few months and it made her feel a bit uneasy, she feels like everyone was oggling at it.

"Yo Kazuma!" Kayo yelled at the approaching figure. Fox looked over as well and nodded at the white and black haired cutie that was Kazuma. The guy didn't change one bit, except that he was now slightly taller probably around 5'9".

"Kayo it's good to see you," he tells her. Kayo simply gives a nod back to her fellow teammate. Now that everyone was here it was time for their mission. From the report read, the gist of it was Fox, Hatsune, Kazuma, Minori and Kayo were to meet with a Kumo representative. From there the lightning ninja would lead them to the terrorist groups base of operations in the Land of Technology. Once inside they were to find information about these people and if possible sneak into their base.

"Good, now that everyone is here I can explain a few things." The four chunin gathered around in a half circle as Minori stood in the center. "As you've read from the memo we're to go to The Land of Technology housed in Kumogakure and find the base of this terroist group. To make things easier on us, I've recently found out that the Hokage sent Neiko ahead of us." Minori explained. Kayo's eyes bulged in surprise at the mention of her sensei's name. Fox however didn't react much, she only remembered Neiko as the artsy guy or was he, her memory was currently failing her, but she did hear about him from Sousuke. 

"Neiko-sensei is there!?" Kayo asked surprised. 

"Neiko was sent ahead to lessen the work load on us since we're the ones who're to actually infiltrate. I've always found this stupid to say considering I'm just repeating, but I'm sure I don't have to let you know how dangerous this is. We're walking straight into the enemy home. Remember to watch each others backs when you can, if we're caught...it's kill or be killed."

Fox mildly thought that the mission was her forte, infiltration, tracking and look out where the three things that Inuzuka Ninja's were proud to be ranked first on, Hyuuga was merely second to them when it comes down to it, well that probably already included Fox's pride.

As they went and started the journey Fox noticed that Kazuma had looked at her for a few seconds, courtesy of her own reporter which was currently on top of her head named Kiba. Fox wondered if her boobs were going to be in her way this mission, last mission she wore something more drabby and it snagged and she had to borrow a shirt from one of her male teammates, she was the only female that time, luckily though the guys were all gentlemen. So now she opted on wearing a tight black leather that was skin tight so it won't be snagged and all.

"I wouldn't worry myself so much about the what if's Kayo. It'll drive you insane just thinking about the possibilities. Sometimes I find it's good to just go with the flow, and take things as they come," Kazuma tells Kayo sincerely. Fox slightly cursed herself for her good hearing, aside from smell she also had extremely good hearing, Fox decided to walk a little back from the others, she didn't want to snoop on them or anything.

Fox decided to ask Minori a question that had been bugging her. "Minori-sensei, I have a friend from the Sand and he told me that they're Ichibi Jinchuuriki had been captured by an unknown organization and there was also a rumor that a Jounin from Iwagakure who holds a Jinchuuriki was also captured... Will this concern me too?" Fox asked, she remembered fully what she had read in the scroll that his uncle had written, there would certainly be someone who will do the hunt again.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 16, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

*"Dispel your clones Kurai"* Smaug suggested, *"you have been at it for a while with them and your progress has hit a wall, use their information to overcome that wall."* The two clones disappeared in a puff of smoke and their knowledge rushed into Kurai. He was ready this time and braced himself for the rush of information. "I see" Kurai said to himself softly. "Kage Bunshin no jutsu" Kurai said as two shadow clones appeared next to him.

All three Kurai gripped their wrists with their other hand focusing intensely. Raiton chakra began to gather in their hands as they focused on trying to manipulate that chakra's shape. *"That one is on to something"* Rairyu whispered to Smaug. No sooner had Rairyu said that when one of the Kurai managed to make a shuuriken out of raiton chakra. *"Try throwing it"* Rairyu said quickly. Kurai launched the shuuriken at a tree but before it could make impact it dispersed.

*"You are getting the hang of it"* Rairyu said happily, *"you just need to solidify it more, dispel your clones and try again."* Kurai dispelled his clones and immediately replaced them, he was tired of wasting time. Once again all three Kurai began to focus intensely on gathering raiton in their hand to mold into a weapon. Armed with the knowledge of the last attempt all three of them managed to make shuuriken. Two launched their shuuriken and they dispersed in the air before making it to their intended targets, however the third held his for a moment longer before letting it fly.

The raiton shuuriken flew through the air and lodged itself into a tree before discharging itself into the tree. *"Good job"* Rairyu said surprised, *"you are making progress at a tremendous rate with those kage bunshin. It won't be long before you are making other things and moving on to other raiton techniques."* "I'm going again" Kurai said dispelling the clones and recreating them. *"This kid's mental drive is amazing, any other gennin would have taken a break already or given up in frustration."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2010)

*The Land of Fire...*
Misuto comes upon a village that looks like small dot over the rise of a hill. About time, he thinks to himself. He had been walking for nearly an hour now and not run into anything or anyone. He was starting to think that the Land of Fire was just one big old wasteland of greenery. It wouldn't have surprised him either. Those Leaf cunts, hoarding all the good land for themselves. 

Misuto removes his Mist headband and stuffs it into his pocket before reaching visible range of the village. It's a medium sized town from the looks of it. Calling it a village really isn't fair, but the old names and ways still hold sway. Up ahead in the dirt road he notices a farmer looking type wearing a straw hat, driving a horse drawn wagon. As they cross paths Misuto smiles his best smile at the man and waves him down. The man nods back at him, but looks cautiously at the two giant swords strapped to Misuto's back, the Samehada and Tina.  

"Hello there!" he tells Misuto. 

"How's it shaking?" Misuto replies in his most friendly voice. He can be surprisingly friendly when he wants to be, the two giant swords on his back notwithstanding. Misuto notices that there are creates of alcohol loaded onto the wagon. Farmer my ass he thinks with an inward snicker. 

"Say do you know which way the border to the Magma Country is?" Misuto asks the farmer. Shit this is the *Fire* Country after all, how far could a place called Magma country be anyways? 

The driver smirks a bit. The kind of belittling smirk which annoys Misuto. "Well you're lost aren't ya fella?" 

Misuto restrains himself from grabbing the man and breaking his neck, but he needs him for now. "Yeah...haha," he responds in a fake laugh. 

"The border with the Magma Country is about 70 miles due east my friend..." he tells Misuto. "Thanks..." Misuto replies as he slowly starts to draw Tina from his back. 

"Hey what are you doin with that sword?!" 

_Ten minutes later..._
Misuto sits in the carriage of the horse drawn wagon, heading due east. He wears the man's straw hat and drinks a bottle of whiskey from one of the crates in the back of the wagon. 

"This shit never gets old!" Misuto exclaims, and laughs.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 16, 2010)

"Well, seems like your on attack." Ameryllis said. This was a good role for him. He was mostly offensive anyway which is kinda of a problem. A good ninja is good in both defense and offense.

"Yea I guess so." Suimaru said. When he looked at Ameryllis his irises were yellow.

"Y-your eyes?!" She said shocked.

"Don't worry, i'm fine. I'm doing this so I can bond with the Rokubi." he said as he walked away.

"Suimaru...."  she mumbled.

*Somwhere*

"WHAT?!" Cynthia thought. "Some jinchuuriki have been captured? This is bad, the kages should do something." She mumbled. "Hopefully Tsumoa will be alright. I better warn Ameryllis so she could keep a close eye on Suimaru."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
Ulik, the 11th Tsuchikage sits on his granite chair drinking a giant barrel of mead, gripping the massive barrel with one massive hand. He belches loudly as he finishes the barrel in one drought and tosses it away. 
*
"More Mead GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"* he says with a laugh.  

He's not the only one enjoying himself however as dozens of Shinobi sit across the long tables arranged in the great hall, drinking and feasting. They're supposed to be discussing leadership protocols or something boring like that which Ulik of course has no mind or attention for. 

As an ANBU hands Ulik another barrel of mead (the ANBU has to grab the heavy barrel with both arms) a Hawk bursts through a small round opening high up in the ceiling. Ulik notices the hawk out of the corner of his eye. 

*"HATORI!!"* he exclaims happily, and with surprise. 

As the Hawk spirals to a landing in front of Ulik, suddenly it explodes in a puff of smoke into Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage of Hidden Stone. Ulik is surprised to see the man here, since he is rarely one to party, however his surprise quickly turns to slight concern as he notices the worry in the Sage's eyes. 

"There's a problem!" he says grimly. 

*"What is it?!"* Ulik responds, tossing away the half empty barrel of mead in his grip. Suddenly every ninja in the hall becomes silent.

Hatori looks around with an unsure expression at the other Shinobi. "Perhaps it's better if we discuss this in private..." he suggests. 

*"SPEAK HATORI! WHAT CAN BE SAID IN FRONT OF ME CAN BE SAID IN FRONT OF ALL OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN ARMS!!"* Ulik responds in a booming voice that fills the hall. He suddenly stands to his full height, just under seven feet tall, and as massive as a mountain. 

Hatori sighs, "Remember how you asked me to use my Sage Arts to keep track of of our Jinchuuriki who are out in the field?"  

Uliks nods and tightens his massive fists. *"Is it Sparrow or Ruri?!" * he says with a edge in his voice. If anything happened to those girls he might go insane with anger. 

Hatori shakes his head, "No it's Ruri. She's been attacked in the Sugumi Fields...by...them. The one's who have been kidnapping Jinn. I can't tell for sure but I think her beast has been fully released..." 

Ulik grinds his teeth together, the sound like steel on steel. Veins begin to appear all across his forehead, and his face becomes red like a volcano. The other ninja in the quickly shunshin out of the hall but Hatori remains. 
*
"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!"*

Suddenly the hall explodes in an explosion of fire that can be seen from all points of the village. Ulik rockets out of the smoke and tons of debris. 

*"I AM COMING MY DAUGHTER!!"* he bellows, spittle flying out of his mouth in every direction as he lands back to the ground with enough impact to shake the earth all around him. Ulik considers all the Shinobi that have grown up under his stewardship to be his children. He pounds his massive fists across his chest like a crazed Gorilla, with enough force to easily dent steel. 

A second later Hatori springs out of a protective dome that he summoned at the last second. 

*"WE ARE GOING TO WAR HATORI!! WE LEAVE NOW FOR THE SUGUMI FIELDS!!!!" *

Hatori shakes his head, perhaps the only one in the village with the courage to do so in Ulik's face when he's in this mood. "The Village needs you here Ulik-san! Let me go. I can get there faster then anyone..." 

Ulik fists tremble with barely restrained fury. To hell with the rules he thinks to himself. If he can't protect his children then he's not fit to be the Chieftain of the Village. However he has sworn an oath of blood to protect this village and he will do so to his dying breath. 

*"MAKE SPEED THEN!!!"* Uliks shouts at Hatori. *"I will call an emergency Kage meeting immediately!!"* 

Hatori nods and leaps high into the air, summoning a giant Golden Eagle that appears out of a plume of gray smoke. He lands on the birds back and it takes off, kicking up hurricane force winds with the beating of its powerful wings.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2010)

*One year ago in the Leaf...*
Kazuma sits on his knees in meditation within the underground lair built by Saito Uchiha for secret training. In front of him stand a giant golden Tengu statue, with the Uchiha fan symbol emblazoned on the wall behind it. It's been a month since Kaion died during that unfortunate "accident," but not before gifting his Sharingan eye to Kazuma.  

Saito, still grieving over the loss of his son had suddenly taken a keen interest in Kazuma. Perhaps out of guilt, and maybe even suspicion. Kazuma suspects it was more of the latter in the beginning, but after he proved to the man that he had nothing to hide, it's probably become more of the former now. 

"You carry my son's eye now," Saito remarks from a corner. His face and form hidden by shadow. The only things clearly visible, his red Sharingan eyes, that blaze like coals. "And though he may be gone, I believe that through your growth I may be able to see a glimpse of what my son might have become...." 

Kazuma opens his mismatching eyes and stares at Saito doubtfully. The right is grayish blue in color, while the left is a fully active two tomoe Sharingan. Formerly Kaion's Sharingan. "I can barely use the Sharingan for more then a few minutes before tiring out. I'm not sure if I'm suited for it," he tells Saito. 

Saito remains quiet in the corner and Kaion barely suppresses a shudder as he can feel the man's intense gaze bore into him. No wonder this guy is the head of the Secret Police he muses inwardly. Saito steps out of the darkness and into the light, reveling his perpetually grim face. "Did you know that two of the greatest Sharingan wielders were not even of the Uchiha?" he asks. 

Kazuma nods back. He's obviously referring to Kakashi Hatake and Danzou, the man who was Hokage for like a day. He'd probably turn over in his grave if he knew that his name had become synonymous with failure, or as they now say, "Pulling a Danzou." 

"You can be as powerful as they were, maybe even more powerful. Obviously you will never achieve the full power locked within your eye due to simple biological constraints. I cannot turn you into an Uchiha after all, but I believe you can go far...especially with my guidance,"  Saito says. 

Kazuma bows his head low towards the cold floor. "I'll go as far as I can," Kazuma promises. "For Kaion's memory as well..." he adds. 

He can't believe that everything has worked out as he had hoped...talk about being on a roll. However you can only play with fire for so long before getting burned. Kazuma has a plan for that as well.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 16, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron's eyes opened wide as the Kunai passed through the clone of his partner; causing him to go up in thousands of volts.
> 
> '_FUCK!!!_' He screamed in his mind as Eight's clone illuminated the area which easily made the Bounty Hunter visable to him and vice versa. Although; Taron was pretty sure the Hunter already knew he was there.
> 
> ...



The masked half of Katen looked dead as the earth dome vaulted over her head, sliming shut on the other side. For someone as young as Taron she'd assume this made him feel as if he'd accomplished something. The simple smirk on his face that would fill him full of proud, that image found itself inside her head. She got the feeling that she wanted to smile, but realized it was the feeling of the chakra being sucked out of her body.

So he wanted to play games? A fatal mistake on his part as Katen Kyōkotsu was a master of games...and she would be the only one to pick what kind of game they would play, and when they would play it. Everything was on her terms not his. Concentrating she easily honed in on Taron's location at the front of this dome prison. Not only that, but she herself didn't need to to put any effort into escaping as her ticket out...had just showed up.

"Tsk, tsk, tsk, what have I told you about letting the enemy get the drop on you for the fun of it? If you ever died, I'd probable drink myself into depression." The other half of the pair casually walked onto the scene. She stared Taron straight in the face with her uncovered left eye.

"Don't make us put any more effort into this than we have to."

*Kayo Akimichi...*

Jumping from tree to tree and speeding across the ground, the world that past them by as they sped toward their destination of the hidden cloud village didn't seem to exist to Kayo. She was simply running on instinct as her mind was elsewhere.



> _"Remember to watch each others backs when you can, if we're caught...*it's kill or be killed*."_






> "*It's kill or be killed*."





> *"Kill or be killed."*



Kayo kept hearing those exact words from Minori in her mind, over and over and over, like a broken record. People often thought because she was a ninja Kayo had killed someone which is not the case. All the fights she'd been in, from The Mon Brothers on her very first mission, to her recent encounters with numerous Uchiha's, she had not once killed a person. For the little time she's been a ninja Kayo has seen death more than she liked, but she herself had never killed a man with her bare hands.

_"I...can't shake this feeling that's come over me. The more I think about having to...end the life of another with my hands...I suddenly want to just not to this anymore, or simply hug myself and never let go."_ This wasn't like her at all. She didn't know what to do, how can a simply statement have such an impact? These were insecurities thought buried after her sister died before her.

"I wouldn't worry myself so much about the what if's Kayo. It'll drive you insane just thinking about the possibilities. Sometimes I find it's good to just go with the flow, and take things as they come," he tells her sincerely.

"Huh?!" Kayo, being brought out of her thoughts, turned to see Kazuma next to her. _"Don't worry myself...huh?"_ She thought restating his words in her head. She returned his words with a cheery smile and a small giggle "Am I that easy to read?"

At the front of the group Minori half smiled having overheard Kazuma's attempt at cheering Kayo up. _"Glad to see they're already looking out for one another."_ She thought as they passed a check point leaving the land of fire behind.

"Minori-sensei, I have a friend from the Sand and he told me that they're Ichibi Jinchuuriki had been captured by an unknown organization and there was also a rumor that a Jounin from Iwagakure who holds a Jinchuuriki was also captured... Will this concern me too?"

Minori glanced at the Inuzuka behind her as she asked her questionl. It had slipped her mind that the child was the holder of the malevolent nine - tailed fox. Thinking back to the reports Minori realized they had yet to even catch the majority of the tailed beasts, which is the reason Minori assumed the Hokage placed her on this mission in the first place.

"It already has something to do with you Fox. In time we'll learn how big a part you'll truly play. If I were to guess...you'd be the most important piece." Minori answered as the sky darkened. They still had a ways to go, but border leading to the lightning country was near.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 16, 2010)

Suimaru walked unsteadily. He had to rely on  the beast for power if just for a while so he could adjust to the power and learn to control it.

"I got to keep this up." He said. He overheard what Ameryllis said about ninja's and weapons. He for sure was no one's weapon. He would never bend to someones will,not even the mizukage. In fact he'd kill him....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2010)

*Four years ago in Hidden Stone...*
Two ANBU ninja speed over the high mountain tops that surround the Hidden Stone Village on all sides, forming a natural protective barrier. "The intruder couldn't have gone far!" one of them exclaims. They reach the plateau of the tallest mountain in the immediate area; nicknamed Thunder Mountain by the villagers, for the daily lightning strikes that hit the top during storms. Both ANBU break to a halt suddenly. 

"Holy shit!" one of them mutters. 

Before them lays a blond haired girl in ragged peasants clothing, completely stained with blood. She looks no older then 12 or 13 perhaps. However the girl isn't what draws their full attention. It's the strange pentagram like seal that surrounds the girl, etched into the ground. There's also blood splattered all around, still fresh, and acrid sulfur like fumes drift out of the seal. 

One of the ANBU checks the girl's pulse and then turns towards his partner. "She's alive!

"How the fuck did she get here?!" his partner asks in confusion, while scanning the area for signs of more struggle. 

The ANBU lifts the girl into his arms. "It doesn't matter. We have to notify Ulik-sama immediately and get her to a hospital. You keep going and I'll take her back to the village...watch yourself!" 

_An hour later..._
The blond haired girl slowly awakens in a hospital room. At first the bright overhead lights blind her, causing her to see spots, but she gradually adjusts. Suddenly however she sees something that she mgiht never be able to adjust to, as a giant furry face appears over her. 

The girls screams loudly and almost rolls out of bed in fright. "You're a monster!" she screams at the giant hairy Troll like man. The Troll man chuckles slightly while staring at her. Off in the corner stands another man with his arms crossed, this one Human looking at least and much more serious. He wears a giant straw hat that covers the upper half of his face, and gray Samurai robes. 

"Who...who are you!?" the girls exclaims in confusion. She tries to remember how she got here but can't. To her horror she realizes that she can't even remember her own name either. Suddenly she feels panic start to set in. 
*
Calm yourself...I am just as confused as you are at the moment!* a voice snorts at the girl, as if right beside her. 

She looks around rapidly in every direction. It wasn't the two men who spoke she realizes. "Who said that?!"  

The Troll man looks back at the Samurai questioningly. *"Is it inside of her?"* he asks in a deep voice. The Samurai nods back wordlessly. What are they talking about?! the girl wonders, feeling as if her head might burst from the questions. 

*"What is your name little one?"* the Troll asks the girl. 

"My name?" Sparrow says aloud. She searches her memory in vain but it's all a blank slate to her...nothing but a black void. "I...I don't know," she mutters. 
*
"Where did you come from?" *

"I don't know...." 

The Troll man shakes his head and smacks his forehead into a nearby wall, almost shattering it to pieces. *"Isn't this a fine mess!"* he growls. 

At least he's not trying to eat her she notes with relief.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2010)

*Enroute to the Lightning Country...*
"Huh?!" Kayo, being brought out of her thoughts, turned to see Kazuma next to her. "Don't worry myself...huh?" She thought restating his words in her head. She returned his words with a cheery smile and a small giggle "Am I that easy to read?"

Kazuma chuckles a bit at Kayo's reaction, amused by her seeming lightheartedness. "Well most people are easy to read if you just know how to look," he tells Kayo teasingly. Except for those that wear masks he adds to himself as an afterthought, those who wear masks are hardest to read, and he doesn't just mean masks in the literal sense. 

As Minori answers Fox's questions, Kazuma listens thoughtfully to her words...

"It already has something to do with you Fox. In time we'll learn how big a part you'll truly play. If I were to guess...you'd be the most important piece." Minori answered as the sky darkened.

Kazuma can't help but wonder why is it that Fox has been included in this mission to be quite honest. As the host of the Kyuubi she is indeed of the highest strategic value to the village. It perplexes him that she'd be allowed to travel this deep into hostile territory. 

Kazuma clears his throat before speaking, trying to word his thoughts so that it doesn't come out as disrespectful towards Fox or Minori. "Minori-san I can't help but wonder if it was wise to assign Fox to this mission if there is an organization out there intent on capturing the Jinchuuriki." He glances over at Fox and bows his head in apology. "No disrespect to you Fox, I'm sure you can handle yourself just fine. But I think I'm starting to understand why a ninja of Minori-san's caliber has been assigned to this mission. You're also here to protect Fox aren't you?"  he asks the woman. 

He hopes the last part didn't come out as an accusation, but in his opinion they should all know where the other stands on this mission. Better to lay out all of their cards out on the table he muses.

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane sits in a tree far out of visual range of the Pirates base, more for her own comfort then anything. Well out of normal visual range at least. When it comes to the Byakugan, the old adage of, _'If you can see them then they can see you,'_ really doesn't apply. 

She scans the base through her transplanted Byakugan, counting how many Pirates there are, any strategic entrance or exit points, and how well armed they are. Overall most of them seem to be a bunch of amateurs at best, with a few trained mercenaries here and there. Duval apparently isn't a believer in quality trumping quality it seems. 

After memorizing the layout of the base to her satisfaction (she has an almost photographic memory) she stealthily leaps out of the tree, making it seem as if no one was even there to begin with. As she makes her way back to the team she takes out a piece of paper and draws out a map of the base from memory. 

Always be prepared, she thinks to herself.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 17, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; Towards Lightning Country*



cjones8612 said:


> *Kayo Akimichi...*
> 
> "It already has something to do with you Fox. In time we'll learn how big a part you'll truly play. If I were to guess...you'd be the most important piece." Minori answered as the sky darkened. They still had a ways to go, but border leading to the lightning country was near.





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Enroute to the Lightning Country...*
> Kazuma clears his throat before speaking, trying to word his thoughts so that it doesn't come out as disrespectful towards Fox or Minori. "Minori-san I can't help but wonder if it was wise to assign Fox to this mission if there is an organization out there intent on capturing the Jinchuuriki." He glances over at Fox and bows his head in apology. "No disrespect to you Fox, I'm sure you can handle yourself just fine. But I think I'm starting to understand why a ninja of Minori-san's caliber has been assigned to this mission. You're also here to protect Fox aren't you?"  he asks the woman.
> 
> He hopes the last part didn't come out as an accusation, but in his opinion they should all know where the other stands on this mission. Better to lay out all of their cards out on the table he muses.



Fox Inuzuka; Towards Lightning Country

"It already has something to do with you Fox. In time we'll learn how big a part you'll truly play. If I were to guess...you'd be the most important piece." Minori answered as the sky darkened. They still had a ways to go, but border leading to the lightning country was near.

Fox nodded at this and thought about it, from what she understand it did not bode well for her. Was this what his uncle was hinting at in the scroll that she possessed. Is this what was coming that she needed to control the kyuubi completely? She was not confident enough to say that she can control the kyuubi, within the year she had less missions because she had asked Sousuke-sensei to give her time on her own trainings. The Hokage should know about the scroll, it was preposterous if he didn't and she doubt the hokage would allow a host to not be used as a military asset. Within the year she had tried suppressing the kyuubi by being completely unemotional, however even with just 4 tails going on a rampage, it was still hard.

With the training she had also found that her facial expressions had lessened. Her face was unemotional even when they were still in the academy, she can only remember a few times that she laughed or smirk, probably only 4 or 5 times in her whole life including the time a giant gorilla wanted to marry Ryoumo, been scared twice, once in Sky Island and the second when she thought Ryoumo would die in the burning of the Uchiha district, although of course no one knew that she have a soft spot for all that became her teammate, being alone in life probably made one more caring to people that they meet. 

In all of those emotional times there was only once that she went into a rampage and that was on Sky Island. The scroll that her uncle had left her had taught her a lot, and it was probably because of it that her face has become a statue, or atleast what some of her teammates say to her. She wasn't hiding her emotions on purpose, it was just she had forgotten or was not used to showing it, unlike her former teammate Ryoumo who practically showed her emotions in her sleeve's. 

Kazuma clears his throat before speaking, seemingly trying to word his thoughts. "Minori-san I can't help but wonder if it was wise to assign Fox to this mission if there is an organization out there intent on capturing the Jinchuuriki." He glances over at Fox and bows his head in apology. "No disrespect to you Fox, I'm sure you can handle yourself just fine. But I think I'm starting to understand why a ninja of Minori-san's caliber has been assigned to this mission. You're also here to protect Fox aren't you?"  he asks the woman. 

Fox didn't mind what he said, she knew that in overall combat ability Minori was by far stronger than she was, however the kid must have forgotten that the clan to be relied on best when it comes to infiltration, spying and tracking were the Inuzuka's, never mind the Hyuuga's. And another thought occured to Fox and that was what she decided to say, enumerating the strength's of the Inuzuka's were not enough to put her into this mission, however... "It's to show trust, The Hokage thought that if he sent the most valuable Jinchuuriki in the Lightning Country, then the Raikage may decide that it would be fine to trust him to make an Alliance, and also among the Jinchuuriki's of Konoha, I am by far the weakest when it comes to battle experience, I have used up my time by training, but I have less missions than any of the chuunin's of Konoha. Fox continued without anger or sadness or any emotion at all, the Hokage's plan was good and even she agreed on it, she didn't know how to feel and she continued on on what she thought the Hokage's plan was. "It's pretty simple what the Hokage wants, It's hitting Two birds with one stone, he gets the trust of the Raikage and at the same time his valuable jinchuuriki gets first hand experience in life or death situations." Before Fox could stop herself she added "Being one from the Inuzuka Clan, the team wouldn't need another tracker, so this team wouldn't be too bulky thus making the Ideal Team Number, and he just had to use little man power on such a important mission but the rate of success is still the same. To be more exact he just hit three birds with one stone."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 17, 2010)

*Enroute to the Lightning Country...*
Kazuma is pleasantly surprised by Fox's answer. He figured she might be easy to offend, going by the excitable personalities of past hosts of the Kyuubi. 

He smirks at her from underneath the black mask that covers his lower face, "Fair enough," he tells her with a casual shrug, in his typical laid back manner. Deep down however he thinks this was mistake, to send her on such a dangerous mission. Having Minori around certainly might deter any would be kidnappers from trying to take Fox, but he had heard stories of the kind of power wielded by the Jinchuuriki hunters...and then there's Rasetsu Uchiha of course he thinks grimly.
*
Yesterday...  *
"Should you ever encounter Rasestu in the field of combat...then run," Saito Uchiha tells Kazuma. 

They had just completed training, or rather Saito had just finished kicking his ass...again. Their sparring involves just Sharingan related combat, with Saito barraging Kazuma with all manner of genjutsu, hypnotic suggestions, and even easily copying Kazuma's own moves and turning them against him. 

So far in the realm of the Sharingan, Kazuma is still just a child, even though he's already managed to advance his Sharingan to three tomoe in just one year. For some reason Kazuma suspects he'll never measure up to an Uchiha elite like Saito when it comes to the Sharingan, but he has plans for that as well. 

"Rasetsu?" Kazuma mutters questioningly, "What does he have to do with anything?" 

Saito's perpetually grim face turns even grimmer. "I have heard disturbing rumors of his activities and of his alliances with Demons," Saito says cryptically, and leaves it at that. As the chief of the Secret Police he has connections in many places, especially the criminal underworld. 

"You are going on a mission with the Kyuubi Jinchuuriki tomorrow are you not?" he asks Kazuma. 

Kazuma can't help but smirk, this guy doesn't miss anything. "Yeah it sounds like an important mission." 

"I believe that the Hokage has committed a grave error sending the girl on such a dangerous mission. There are forces out there watching our every move...and I believe...no I know that Rasetsu is one of them. If you see him then run." 

Kazuma nods. it's not like he can even come close to matching a guy like that anyway. "Of course. If you'll excuse me I have to go puck up some supplies for the mission." Kazuma bows towards the Uchiha and walks away, but then Saito speaks again. 

"However, if they come for the Kyuubi girl you must be prepared to sacrifice yourself for the greater good, for justice. That girl must not fall into the hands of that..." Saito grimaces, "...traitor. Are you willing to sacrifice yourself so that she can live?" 

Kazuma stops in his tracks and turns towards Saito with a smirk. "Always..." he responds simply before walking away casually with his hands in his pockets. 
_*
Right here right now...*_
Kazuma stares at Fox knowing full well what he has to do should that day ever come, but he has plans and he won't let such a thing happen. "I'm half Inuzuka you know," he tells the Kyuubi girl and points at his spiky dark hair, with a gray streak going up the front. Most Hatake have totally gray hair except for him. 

"My mother was an Inuzuka. So I know a thing or two about what you guys are capable of," he adds with a chuckle while patting the bridge of his nose with his right index finger.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 17, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; To Lightning Country*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Enroute to the Lightning Country...*
> _*
> Right here right now...*_
> Kazuma stares at Fox knowing full well what he has to do should that day ever come, but he has plans and he won't let such a thing happen. "I'm half Inuzuka you know," he tells the Kyuubi girl and points at his spiky dark hair, with a gray streak going up the front. Most Hatake have totally gray hair except for him.
> ...



Fox Inuzuka; To Lightning Country

He smirks at her from underneath the black mask that covers his lower face, "Fair enough," he tells her with a casual shrug, in his typical laid back manner. Fox found that she was wary of him as well, the same wariness she felt at Minori-sensei before. However she kept that to herself, there was a gnawing feeling in her gut that she did not know how to interpret, it was probably irritation.

"I'm half Inuzuka you know," he tells the Kyuubi girl and points at his spiky dark hair, with a gray streak going up the front. Most Hatake have totally gray hair except for him. "My mother was an Inuzuka. So I know a thing or two about what you guys are capable of," he adds with a chuckle while patting the bridge of his nose with his right index finger. 

That made the gnawing feeling in her gut increase, a half-breed, she thought idly, not that she had anything against them. But comparing a pure Inuzuka like Fox who had gradually mastered the use of her Inuzuka abilities to someone who didn't even have a familiar was... Fox stopped her train of thoughts and as easily as she started her internal monologue it also ended.

"Not to sound proud or boastful but I have trained my senses in the deep jungle where thousands of different smells is present. Trained in a mist that bogs you down like a wet blanket on your nose, trained in a sea ship that you can practically only smell sea air, trained in sky island village where the smell is covered with oil and grease. I had trained my senses in all environment possible, I am not saying that I do not believe you, but I can proudly say that among the Inuzuka's right now, I am one of the best there is... although I still dislike the smell of stink bugs..." Everything she said was true, in her first mission she found out that having great sense of smell was as much a hindrance and as an asset, it was in the jungle and she trained her sense of smell to pinpoint even small minuscule ones. In her chunin exams, the mist was like covering her nose with a wet blanket but she still adapted to it.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 17, 2010)

*Toward Lightning Country.*

Kayo observed the sudden change in weather as they began to get closer to the boarder of the land of lightning. Where a thick mist plauged the water country, lightning instead had numerous thick clouds that hung over head giving the part of land they were in a darker appearance. Which was a good thing for Kayo as everything seemed much cooler. Simply enjoying the weather before they rendezvous with their contact her attention was caught by the ongoing conversation between the others. _"Lord Hokage put many speakers of the mind on the same team."_

Kazuma clears his throat before speaking, seemingly trying to word his 
thoughts. "Minori-san I can't help but wonder if it was wise to assign Fox to this mission if there is an organization out there intent on capturing the Jinchuuriki." He glances over at Fox and bows his head in apology. "No disrespect to you Fox, I'm sure you can handle yourself just fine. But I think I'm starting to understand why a ninja of Minori-san's caliber has been assigned to this mission. You're also here to protect Fox aren't you?"  he asks the woman. 

"The kid is smart" is all Minori could simply say to herself. She too thought sending Fox was a bad idea at first. Though as the Hokage began to explain what he and the Raikage had learned, everything began to make sense. They had captured a small amount of the bijuu, so the eight and nine - tailed jin respectfully would be the last two they would hunt. Atleast that was the impression they were under. Either way Minori was sent to watch over her and as a gesture of kindness to Konoha for sending their jin the Raikage decided to send her most powerful warrior as a back up.

"It's to show trust, The Hokage thought that if he sent the most valuable Jinchuuriki in the Lightning Country, then the Raikage may decide that it would be fine to trust him to make an Alliance, and also among the Jinchuuriki's of Konoha, I am by far the weakest when it comes to battle experience, I have used up my time by training, but I have less missions than any of the chuunin's of Konoha. Fox continued without anger or sadness or any emotion at all, the Hokage's plan was good and even she agreed on it, she didn't know how to feel and she continued on on what she thought the Hokage's plan was. "It's pretty simple what the Hokage wants, It's hitting Two birds with one stone, he gets the trust of the Raikage and at the same time his valuable jinchuuriki gets first hand experience in life or death situations." Before Fox could stop herself she added "Being one from the Inuzuka Clan, the team wouldn't need another tracker, so this team wouldn't be too bulky thus making the Ideal Team Number, and he just had to use little man power on such a important mission but the rate of success is still the same. To be more exact he just hit three birds with one stone."

"You both are partially correct in your assessments." Minori began to explain as they now ran across a barren part of the country. "You all don't know, but the majority of the jinchuuriki are children. From the reports it seems this group that's gathering them have had a an easier time capturing them, because of the little battle experience and control over the bijuu they possessed. To counteract this Hokage-sama as begun sending our jin more frequently on missions." It was very risky to all ways have them on the field, but better than restricting their movements and having them come to despise the very village they live in, is what Minori thought anyway.

"So to answer you question Kazuma...Yes, I am here to watch over Fox, but not alone. As a gesture of kindess for us sending our jin into danger Lady Raikage has agreed to send her strongest warrior with us barring her."

Kayo just sat and listened not really wanting to get in on the conversation. Besides it seemed that they were close to their location.

"Just a few more miles up the road. Look for three large stalagmites. One standing tall and the other two standing to the sides forming a triangle."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 17, 2010)

_*Enroute to the Land of Lightning...*_
_Well that's disappointing, and here I was just trying to make small talk_, Kazuma thinks to himself. _Hmm...is she one of those types?_ Kazuma wonders as he listens to Fox speak. _The kind who looks down on so called "Half breeds."_ He's never really paid much mind to such matters really. To him a person is more then just their clan.

"Well I wouldn't dare to compare my sense of smell to yours. It's what you do afterall. I'm just a jack of all trades really," Kazuma replies humbly. "And I seem to have a knack for stealing the skills of other clans apparently," he adds with a self deprecating chuckle, obviously referring to his transplanted Sharingan.  

His mother was a great Jounin however and a powerful Inuzuka. He remembers his dad's stories of how she would ride into battle on a giant female white wolf. Sadly the Wolf killed herself in anguish after his mother died giving birth to him, such was their close bond. Yet another death that occurred the day that Kazuma was born.  

"My mother died sadly...so she really couldn't teach me anything regarding the Inuzuka ways," Kazuma adds as an afterthought. He might even have a familiar of his own if she had lived, but then again he has his trusty Bears to call upon, and that's enough for him.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 17, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; To Lightning Country*



cjones8612 said:


> *Toward Lightning Country.*
> 
> Kayo just sat and listened not really wanting to get in on the conversation. Besides it seemed that they were close to their location.
> 
> "Just a few more miles up the road. Look for three large stalagmites. One standing tall and the other two standing to the sides forming a triangle."





StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Enroute to the Land of Lightning...*_
> 
> "My mother died sadly...so she really couldn't teach me anything regarding the Inuzuka ways," Kazuma adds as an afterthought. He might even have a familiar of his own if she had lived, but then again he has his trusty Bears and that's enough for him.



Fox Inuzuka; To Lightning Country

"Well I wouldn't dare to compare my sense of smell to yours. It's what you do afterall. I'm just a jack of all trades really," Kazuma replies humbly. "And I seem to have a knack for stealing the skills of other clans apparently," he adds with a self deprecating chuckle.  "My mother died sadly...so she really couldn't teach me anything regarding the Inuzuka ways,"

Fox looked over at Kazuma wondering what to say, she didn't offer comfort, that was one of the things that she couldn't do. The first time he did that was with Taron and it ended up with Taron thinking she betrayed him because she didn't want to leave the village. Then he went and became a missing nin "My parents died when I was young, I lived with my uncle and when I turned 5 he also died. I do not know of the Inuzuka ways, I learned by myself."

"You both are partially correct in your assessments." Minori cut in as they now ran across a barren part of the country. "You all don't know, but the majority of the jinchuuriki are children. From the reports it seems this group that's gathering them have had a an easier time capturing them, because of the little battle experience and control over the bijuu they possessed. To counteract this Hokage-sama as begun sending our jin more frequently on missions."

In Fox's opinion Minori cut in at just the right time, spilling her guts was not one of the things she wanted to do, and awkward questions wasn't one of it either. Minori said the things that Fox had already deduced on, she had a lot of time in her hands to think through some things, and this was one of the things that made her survive through her life.

"So to answer you question Kazuma...Yes, I am here to watch over Fox, but not alone. As a gesture of kindess for us sending our jin into danger Lady Raikage has agreed to send her strongest warrior with us barring her." Minori continued.

With that said the gnawing in Fox's stomach started again and then left as soon as it came, she was getting used to it now. She wasn't used to being protected or in her opinion pampered because she had always lived alone and was independent, however it was still reassuring that someone was looking out for her... Even if that person threw a smoke bomb on her when she was a mere genin and acted like she was a traitor.

"Just a few more miles up the road. Look for three large stalagmites. One standing tall and the other two standing to the sides forming a triangle."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 17, 2010)

*Land of Grass, with Junsui and the others*

Junsui leaned on the hilt of his sword as the clones around him exploded into puffs of white smoke. The rush of knowledge always felt overwhelming he tried the technique again but he felt a presence and turned to see Lul walking toward him. She didn't say anything, she just stood up and watched him. Shortly after Rinko appeared reading a scroll

"Why is everyone coming here" Junsui thought

He half expected to see Hitogoroshi walk into the clearing or maybe Kurai

"Well I think I'm done for the night" he announced
"No use continuing to fail in front of those two" 

He spun the sword around a bit and secured it to his back in one fluid motion and walked over to Rinko

"What are you doing here?" Junsui asked
"Reading, what does it look like I'm doing?"

Junsui just shook his head

"I'm going to bed" he announced
"I need to be rested for tomorrow"

Lul followed him but he wasn't really paying attention to her. He'd planned to make two KB and have them train for him while they moved tomorrow. He fulled up the Tsurugi no Kage with all the chakra he had and lay down to sleep. 

"No need for chakra while I'm sleeping" Junsui thought with a smile

*Land of water, with Togatta and the others*

Shigure explained the plan to Togatta for the fifth time, he had finally gotten all the details down. Shigure, Suimaru and Togatta would be incharge of taking out the pirates at the land base while Isane did her genjutsu to make an escapee of their choice see Arlong.

"So I just have to beat those dudes up right?" Togatta asked
"To put it simply, yes" Shigure said

Isane walked into the small clearing

"Isane-chan did you get the info?" Shigure asked

The blonde haired girl just nodded

"So we have everything" Shigure said
"Lets begin the mission"
"Fuck yea!!!!" Togatta shouted

The group of ninja moved out from their make shift temporary base and began to move toward the land base. The sun was blazing down over head, when they were almost to the base Shigure was about to ask something when Togatta began to run.

"If you don't keep up you won't have any fun" he called back at the rest of his team

*Field outside Iwa*

Shisu noticed Sparrow was giving him the go ahead to attack he was a little awestruck at her. She was amazing the way she fought,

"I can't be a spectator now" Shisu thought

The three globes of poison spun around and shot off toward the man with the turban. He noticed them coming and moved to dodge the first orb exploded where he stood originally then the other exploded again.

"He's fast" Shisu said

The last orb exploded again missing it's target

"You'll have to do better than that"  Baishana said in a mocking tone
"I plan to" Shisu said 

The green gas that seemed to be clouding up the field began to move erratically. All the gas seemed to be swirling into one bigger cloud, the cloud began to move toward Baishana slowly at first and then began to pick up speed. He began to move back but the cloud contorted and a huge dragon head formed and snapped at Baishana. He had just gotten out of the way as the gas turned back into just a thick cloud of green gas

"The bombs were just the delivery method" Shisu said
"Lets see you avoid forever" Shisu said

He lifted his hands into the air and the cloud lunged at Baishana


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2010)

*Meeting Grounds.*

"We're here!" Minori yelled to the group behind her as they came to a complete stop. As Minori had said the rendezvous point consisted of three large stalagmites. Each staglagmite towered over them about a good 35 feet each. The group casully walked forward, but as they got closer what they found was nothing somthing they expected...atleast not Kayo. In the middle of the towering rocks was a huge crater. Right in the middle sat a crater at least 20 feet deep, but that wasn't the only thing.

From the crater cracks branched out to each of the three stalagmites. _"Who would have the power to do something like this?"_ Kayo thought as she looked in awe at the damage done. The cracks from the ground spilt the stalagmites in halft and ran nearly up to the top. As Kayo gazed to see how far the cracks had gone, but they were to far up. 

"Um, Minori-sens-" She was abruptly cut off as Minori began to speak. "Go ahead and climb up if you want to see. Just watch out a strong current blows through every now and then" She warned. Well now that she had the premission Kayo eagerly became climbing toward the top of the middle rock. It took her all of three minutes before she reached to very top. Fortunatly the top was flat so she had a place to  sit down.

"Wow...." Was all Kayo could say as she took in the view before her. There wasn't anything there, but the view could still be consider something speical. At the very top one could easily see the triangle the three rocks made, not the mention how the crater gave it a more mysterious feeling, like in those scifi movies she liked to watch. "Yo people! You've got to see the view from up here!" She shouted down as loud as she could to everyone below her.

"Now we wait for our person to show up." Minori spoke as she leaned up against one of the rocks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
Sparrow backpedals on her feet, as Baishana's summoned snake slithers after her, moving as fluidly a dancer. The giant snake hisses with rage as it closes in, venom dripping from it's fangs. Out of the corner of her eyes Sparrow also notices Shisu making his move on Baishana putting the man on the backstep with a poison cloud burst. 

_See I knew he could control his powers. That's some pretty deadly stuff right there! _

_*Concentrate on what's in front of you!!!*_ the Gobi snorts back in response. 
_
Worrywort!_

Sparrow waves on the fast moving snake with her silver war fans. "That's right come to mama!" she teases the snake. Her fans glow an electric blue as she charges them up again with her wind chakra. The humming noise that the fans emit puts a smile on her face every time. 

*"CUTTING WHIRLWIND!!"* she exclaims, slashing her fans around in a spinning arc, just as the reptile leaps at her. 

Cutting slashes of wind fly out of her fans like frisbee's, but before they can hit, the snake suddenly curls itself into a tight ball. A second later the wind slices dig into it's tough scales but do little more then scratch its hide. Sparrow frowns for a second, noting the lack of damage. "Well that's annoying..." Her fans probably aren't sharp enough to directly cut it's scaly either. 

The snake uncoils itself and lunges at her like a supercharged spring. Sparrow barely avoids it's snapping jaw at the last second, snap rolling to her left as the Snake bites down on nothing but air. 

_Close one! _

_*Stop playing around and finish that thing! *_

"Need to bring out the heavier artillery then!" Sparrow exclaims as she rolls back to her feet. Suddenly she snaps her fans closed with a flick of her wrists and stabs both fans into the ground by their pointed barbs. 

The Snake again moves in on her. Sparrow forms a single handseal, the only one she'll need to finish this scaly beast. She taps into the Gobi's immense chakra supply and feels the wild energy flow through her veins, making her feel incredibly warm on the inside, and her violet eyes brighten with a feral gleam. 

*"Shadow Clone Jutsu!" *

Explosions of smoke radiate to her right and to her left. Two perfect copies of Sparrow appear from the smoke and look at her and then at the charging snake. 

"You know the drill!" Sparrow exclaims like a drill instructor at boot camp. Both clones nod matter of factly. The clone to her left quickly charges at the snake and interrupts it's forward attack. Sparrow knows that the clone won't last long, but it's just a feint. Or as Sparrow likes to think, taking one for the team.  

Sparrow holds her right hand out and furrows her brow, funneling a dense amount of chakra into her right palm, and spinning it around. The remaining clone suddenly darts out both of her hands and begins twirling them around the spinning chakra around Sparrow's palm. Almost like mixing a salad with your hands Sparrow notes with bemusement. 

_One year ago on Sky Island...
"I can't get it right!" Sparrow shouts in frustration, as the spiraling chakra in her right palm fizzles and then explodes in her face. 

Her right palm is blackened from the burns and pressure, but she pays it no mind. The Gobi's chakra will take care of that soon enough and heal it. Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage of Hidden Stone, walks towards her from the side and chuckles. 

"Let me show you a shortcut..." _
_
Right here right now..._
The giant snake wraps itself around Sparrow's shadow clone, squeezing so tightly that the clone explodes in a puff of smoke. It quickly turns it's attention on the real Sparrow but then stops short and hisses menacingly at what it sees. 

Sparrow holds out her right palm towards the Snake. A bright blue sphere of dense spinning chakra hovers over her palm. The clone beside Sparrow utters a cheer before dissipating into thin air. 

"You ever played Chicken, Mr. Snake!?" Sparrow asks, before charging forward at it. The snake, undaunted, meets her charge head on, slithering like a torpedo along the ground and baring its poison laced fangs.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 18, 2010)

Suimaru understood the plan perfectly. His part was simple. Just take out anyone in the landbase."This mission aught to be easy."

"Dont underestimate your opponent. He deos have bijuu qualities." Ameryllis warned.

"So? Its not the real thing." Suimaru retorded.

"Ofcoarse not but he is still stronger than average ninja. Probaly jonin or higher level." She said.

"But I have my beast to aid me out. I've got one tail mastered." Suimaru said with his hands in his pocket.

"One out of 6."

Suimaru frowned.

He heard someone shout and saw Togatta running over to the landbase. Idiot was going to give up our cover. We were supposed to sneak in not run there screaming.

"Idiot..." he mumbled.

"Probaly but atleast his heart is in the right place." Ameryllis said. Suimaru eyed his team mate with his currently yellow iris eyes. Perhaps he should beat him in this race just to piss him of.

"What are you thinki...." Before Ameryllis could finish Suimaru sped of toward Togatta.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane sighs audibly at Togatta's over eagerness to get the attack started, and then of course Suimaru has to match him as well. It might as well be a competition to those two, she thinks to herself. 

"Dunderheads..." she mutters under her breath. 

It's stuff like that which can get you killed and can put the team in danger. They're lucky these guys are just a group of ragtag pirates, and not some hardcase professionals. Sure it's all exciting, that is until you activate a tripwire in your enthusiasm to bash some skulls, and then you find half your leg missing. 

As she picks up speed to keep pace (she doesn't try to really catch all the way up, not wanting to waste the energy) she realizes that these kids will have to learn that lesson the hard way. Isane turns towards Shigure and signals at her. The Jounin woman nods back in return and Isane slips away on her own. 

*Meanwhile... *
Two armed sentries man a side entrance into the base. They both have the faces of men who'd rather be out at sea then pulling fence duty. 

"They say Captain Duval is getting more reckless ya know...pickin fights with the fuckin Mist Village!" one of them says, more to pass the time with some good old fashioned rumor mongering. 

His comrade shrugs, "It don't really matter now do it? Ain't nothin gonna stop the Cap not even them fuckin ninjas!" 

"GYEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!" a gutteral voice suddenly snarls from the forest. A voice filled with malice and uncaring. 

The two Pirates jump in alarm at the voice and draw their cutlasses. "WHO'S THERE!?!" they shout, looking into the forest.

"I HEAR YOUR CAPTAIN THINKS HE CAN BEAT THE GREAT ARLONG?! WHAT A FUCKIN JOKE GYEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!" 

The voice echoes from all around the tree line but they can't make out the source. In their panic they begin to back away. Suddenly Arlong Hoshigake, all seven feet of him, appears out of the trees. He wields the great Samehada sword with just his right hand and he glares at the two Pirates with cold and black Shark like eyes. 

"IT'S HIM!!!" the Pirates scream, but suddenly a figure leaps behind them and raises a kunai to the throat of the Pirate on the left. 

"No it's just in your mind," Isane whispers as she slides the edge of the kunai across the man's throat, causing hot blood to gush out of his jugular vein. The image of Arlong, which of course only these two men can see, suddenly flickers away. Isane casually pushes the Pirate to the floor as he slowly bleeds out in a spasming heap. Inside she truly feels regret for this man, and a pang of guilt in her heart. She wouldn't be who she is if she didn't, but this is the name of the game. She didn't choose it, it chose her. 

The remaining Pirate slashes at Isane but she easily sidesteps the overreaching attack and knees the man in the stomach, then grabs his sword bearing wrist and judo trips him to the ground. She straddles his waist and points her right index finger into his eyes before he can react, feeling the connection that opens a window into his mind. 

Isane floods his senses, his sight, his hearing, even his sense of smell, with images of Arlong attacking the base and slaughtering everything in sight, beckoning for Duval to come and face his death like a man. 

All it takes is five seconds for her to break this man's mind and gain total control of him. He has become totally and absolutely her's. Nearby she can already hear shouts and the sounds of battle. Isane nods with a smirk and goes about finishing her work. It's turning into quite a masterpiece she muses, maybe her best yet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2010)

*Land of Lightning...*
Kazuma looks about the rendezvous spot with a slight sense of unease. Is it a rule that every secret meeting spot has to be the best place for a trap? Kazuma wonders macabrely, but leaves his thoughts unspoken. 

Kayo climbs up to the top of one the stalagmites and raves about the view from the top. "Yeah I'll take your word for it," Kazuma mutters under his breath. His full attention is drawn towards the massive crater and the gaping chasm in the middle. It's pretty impressive he must admit. 

"Now we wait for our person to show up," Minori adds as she leaned up against one of the rocks.

With nothing better to do, Kazuma casually walks up the vertical surface of the middle stalagmite, with his hands in his pockets as if on a morning stroll through the park. He reaches the top and as he gazes outwards he must admit that Kayo wasn't overestimating the view. You can see almost everything from up there. It's also a pretty good vantage point to spot someone coming towards them, friend or foe. 

He leans over the edge and looks back down towards Minori. "So this contact that we're supposed to meet. Do you know what this person looks like? Also..." And this is the most important question Kazuma thinks. "...can we trust this person?"


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 18, 2010)

*With Kurai*

*"Hey take it easy kid, being able to make Kunai and shuuriken after such a short time is something to be lauded"* Rairyu said as Kurai and his clones seethed with annoyance and frustration. Suddenly one of the clones exploded with tossing everyone in the vicinity off their feet and unceremoniously to the ground. *"What the hell was that?"* Rairyu asked in confusion when the smoke had finally cleared. The blast had destroyed the other Kage bunshin and banged Kurai up a bit, luckily he had been a good distance away when the blast happened.

*"That was the great clone explosion"* Smaug said confused, *"when did you learn to use that Kurai?"* Smaug asked. "It was on the back of the scroll father gave me with the other techniques, I just found it the other day and have been trying to do it all this time" Kurai said a bit annoyed that the technique had actually worked when it caused him such inconvenience. *"Have you been dividing your attention between Divine Arsenal and Clone explosion?"* Smaug asked curiously.

"Yes" Kurai said curtly, "why?" *"Because if that's the case for you to make such progress with both techniques at once is something else"* Smaug said his heart beating fast. He had never met someone with such dangerous potential like Kurai. He could hardly wait to see what other secrets lay behind those dangerous eyes. "I'm going to call it a day" Kurai announced sending Smaug and Rairyu back before they could respond.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2010)

*On the border of Magma Country...*
Misuto sleeps face up in the back of the wagon that he took off of some dumb hick back in the Fire Country. He snores loudly while holding the Samehada to his left, and Tina to his right, his two bitches as he likes to call them. Suddenly he feels something soft graze his hand. Misuto's eyes snap wide open. "What the f-!" 

"Shhhh!" Isane responds playfully, with her right index finger pressed against her lips. She leans next to Misuto on her knees, her long sandy blond hair undone and draped across her shoulders. 

Misuto can't quite believe what he's seeing and rubs his eyes to make sure she isn't a hallucination. He's been having a lot of those lately. "Isane what the fuck are you doin' here?!" 

Isane however doesn't respond as she presses herself against him. Then she whispers at him. "Why I missed you of course my little Misuto." 

Misuto's surprise turns into an instant sneer. "HA! I knew you'd come around sooner or later...but I ain't little!" he adds seriously. As he reaches in to kiss her, Isane suddenly morphs into his demonic like mother, and they lock lips. 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!" 

Misuto snaps out of his nightmare, literally the mother of all nightmares. He sits up boltright in the back of the wagon he stole, and shivers. "Gotta lay off the sauce!" All around him are empty crates filled with even emptier whiskey bottles, some strewn all about, or totally smashed. His clothes and breath reek of alcohol. In the distance he can see the border of the Magma Country, demarcated by the smoking volcanic mountain chains that rise high into the sky. 

"How the fuck did I get here?!" he mutters to himself. The entire trip here was just one alcohol fueled haze. Arlong may have sent him to kill some fuckin' pansy ass Jinchuuriki, but to him this mission also doubles as a vacation, an S Rank vacation. 

Misuto looks over at the poor Horse strapped to the wagon, which had to endure Misuto for the entire journey. Misuto's stomach suddenly rumbles and he hefts Tina into his grip. The Horse seems to sense his intent and neighs wildly in alarm. 

"Can't be infiltrating other countries on an empty stomach!" Misuto states, flashing the rows of his pearly white Shark's teeth.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 18, 2010)

*Land of Lightning.*

_A year and sometime ago..._
_It was a face of for the ages as Kayo readied herself to take on the two bikini women before her. The large second floor of the boat was nothing, but a large hallway with cells on each side. Each cell had it's own door, but there were no walls separating them which Kayo thought only an idiot could up with. The kids in the cells sat quiet and watch hoping for the young blonde haired girl to win so they could finally be free. The nearby closet began jerking as the kids that were thrown inside tried to fight their way out of the darkness.

"What's the matter little girl? To scared to make the first move?" The one with the whip spoke in an unusual seductive voice. Kayo eyed her wierdly thinking she must be far out of her mind to talk to her...a girl like that. "Uhhh, yea...I was thinking it's rude for us to fight and not know each others names. My names Kayo and I'm a ninja of Konoha." She said pointing to herself hoping the two would take the bait, which they did. The woman with the with spoke up for the two. "I'm Tai and that one over there is Lei-". She was interrupted as Kayo rushed her placing a well timed kick right into her jaw.

"You'd think I'd care about learning a couple of old hags names who torture kids?!" She said bitterly. The one called Lei made her move swunging her katana in wide arcs against Kayo which took up most of the space in the hallway. "Man, she's leaving me no kind of room to dodge". Kayo thought to herself before she felt a stinging sensation and then something warm coming down her cheek. Both of their movements stopped as Kayo put her hand up to her cheek and winced at the pain, she had been cut.

"That was a pretty smart plan little girl, but I'm afraid you won't be making it outta here alive!" Tai spoke as she retracted her whip and licked the blood that he been dripping off. "In this small area it'll be hard for you to both dodge Lei's sword strikes and my whip. If you want I'll show you another example". A thunderous cracking sound followed suit as Tai swung her whip over Lei's shoulder toward Kayo. She side stepped to the left evading it, but that left her open as Lei's sword found it's mark cutting Kayo in the side. She fell on one knee in pain as blood began trickle down her side from the flesh wound that was inflicted.

"Give it up kid" Tai spoke up with Lei directly in front of her. "Your not leaving here alive. You've picked the wrong ship to invade"._
_End_

"I mean they looked like...straight whores in those outfits." Kayo rambled to Fox. She began telling the story of how she got cornered in the holding cell of the Gryphon boat during the whole pirate fiasco. Looking at Fox's expression Kayo got the feeling she really didn't care, and truthfully neither did Kayo. Since they started the mission it seemed, to Kayo anyway, that Fox kinda reserved and not all that talkative though can you blame her? She has a beat inside her that the whole village hates.

"I figure this is the least I can do to let her know that she can talk to us." Kayo thought.

As those two conversed, nearby Minori stayed silent as she waited...rather impatiently for their contact to arrive. "I should no better, that to trust that person to come one time." Minori mumbled.

"So this contact that we're supposed to meet. Do you know what this person looks like? Also..." And this is the most important question Kazuma thinks. "...can we trust this person?" [/QUOTE]

"Yea, I know who the person is we're meeting." Minori simply answers as she looks up into the clouds above. Kazuma's other question really made her actually think about her answer. "From my dealings with this person...I would say trust isn't going to be a problem at all, but..." Minori trails off as she get's up from her position against the rock. "You can never know what she is thinking. Always complaining about how old and fragile she is. Then she wears this smirk on her face that keeps anyone from reading her mind. You can truly never know what she's thinking." As if on cue a loud screech tore through the sky as the clouds began to swirl.

Like a jet a giant bird shot out from the clouds toward the group. Nearly toward the ground the brid spun around the group at high speeds. Soon it lifted back up and perched itself atop the middle stalagmite. The bird seem to exude elegance as it held it's head high.



"Sorry I'm late, us old folks don't move as quick as you youngins!" With one last screech the bird erupted in a cloud of smoke filling the already cloudly sky. A small trail could be seen decending on their position and with a small thud the tall frame of a person became visible with their hands folded and a smirk plastered on their face.

"It's good to see you Jade The Bird Sa-no you rarely go by that now days do you? Jade "The Necromancer." Minori spoke introducing their arrival. "Now, now, titles aren't needed we have business yes? Jade will do just fine." She said with a small wave of her hand as she dismissed the title light-heartedly.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

*Fox Inuzuka; Rendezvous Point, Lightning Country*



cjones8612 said:


> *Meeting Grounds.*
> 
> "Now we wait for our person to show up." Minori spoke as she leaned up against one of the rocks.





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Land of Lightning...*
> 
> He leans over the edge and looks back down towards Minori. "So this contact that we're supposed to meet. Do you know what this person looks like? Also..." And this is the most important question Kazuma thinks. "...can we trust this person?"





cjones8612 said:


> *Land of Lightning.*
> 
> "It's good to see you Jade The Bird Sa-no you rarely go by that now days do you? Jade "The Necromancer." Minori spoke introducing their arrival. "Now, now, titles aren't needed we have business yes? Jade will do just fine." She said with a small wave of her hand as she dismissed the title light-heartedly.



*Fox Inuzuka; Rendezvous Point, Lightning Country*

"Yo people! You've got to see the view from up here!" Kayo shouted down as loud as she could to everyone below her.

"Yeah I'll take your word for it," Kazuma mutters under his breath. He also went up the torture device called pillar (atleast to Fox, she feared heights, it was what made her go rampaging in sky Island, seeing that she was miles and miles up in the air.)

_Flashback; One Year and 2 months ago... Sky Island_

_She walked and walked wondering why there was no bandits present until she stopped on top of a cliff. She looked down and saw the vast expanse of the world, her breathing hitched as she went back and stumbled. "oooohhh~~~ that was scary" Fox mumbled to herself, she was really not good with heights, she looked back and gasped. There was four bandits on her back and she cursed silently. No wonder she didn't feel any bandits around, they probably thought that this was a good place to ambush her. They mush have noticed that she was able to evade all the traps and not to mention being able to sidetrack when there was bandits nearby. She was too careful that she was found out.

"A tracker huh." One of the bandits said as he grinned "well miss tracker, it seems this will be your grave."

"Nuh uh... i don't think so" Fox grumbled as she shakily stood up in her legs, making sure not to look back. The foreign chakra that she felt awhile back going back in full throttle. Her chakra level's was increasing without her control, she knew what this meant, this was what her uncle had told her about. She needed to control her fear of heights right now. For now she needed to supress her chakra by using it.

"Jinjū Konbi Henge: Sōtōrō" Fox growled out as Kiba jumped on her back. The Chakra that she felt ran through her, making her body hot, the back of his hands and feet where itching, her back itself getting broader and broader. The sole's of her hand and feet padding and enlarging, her fangs sharpened and elongated, Kiba's head sprouted out in her neckline. She was growing and growing and eventhough her transformation should already be halted she still continued to grow. Her transformation was extremely bigger and more ferocious than other transformations. The chakra that was hugging her still continued to feed the jutsu more, the jutsu was not stopping. The claws in her hands and feet that were now paws was elongating and sharpening.

The bandits ran away as they saw the transformation and the big giant two headed white dog. The dog went berserk destroying the cloud building that it was standing on. Fox was trying to get herself to calm down, unfortunately because of her large size, she could see the earth waaaaay down below and her fear of heights would not make her calm down. She was going berserk still, destroying buildings and the bandits that tried to stop her went flying. She needed to keep control, her teammates was down there somewhere, she hoped they werent stomped and flattened down below. The jutsu had completely devoured the chakra that was emitted and Fox could not control it, this was far worse than she first thought._

*Currently*

Fox wondered idly if she went up but then it was just 35 meters up not miles and miles up like the one in Sky Island. She ran up the pillar as fast as she could not bothering to look down while going up. As she reached the top she rigidly looked around, it wasn't that far up , the view was nice unlike in Sky Island, it was also beautiful mind, but her thoughts were running in the fact that if she falls she dies. She calmed down seeing that she wouldn't be dying anytime soon in this pillar. As she sat down on top of the stone beside Kayo, Kayo started telling her a story of how she got cornered in the holding cell of the Gryphon boat during the whole pirate fiasco.

"I mean they looked like...straight whores in those outfits." Kayo rambled to Fox. Fox listened intently but her face didn't show any of it, but she did feel relieved that someone was talking to her even if she wasn't the best audience. Kiba her familiar is different from her though, he was actually rolling around in the floor laughing when hags was mentioned, his fur was also bristling at the moments where a fight would get on. Fox wondered mildly why her familiar was so different from her. Most of the time Kiba was lazy and he was also very friendly with other people, atleast more friendly than Fox is. 

Everytime Fox thinks that she needs to get closer to a person something always stops her subconsciously. Talking and interacting with people tend to make one feel emotions and it was one of the things that she should try to avoid. Rage, Hatred, Anger and Fear those were the emotions that the Kyuubi likes and perks him to go on a rampage. 

"Now we wait for our person to show up." Minori spoke as she leaned up against one of the rocks. "I should no better, that to trust that person to come one time." Minori mumbled. Somehow when Fox heard that she looked subconsciously at Kazuma.

"So this contact that we're supposed to meet. Do you know what this person looks like? Also..." And this is the most important question Kazuma thinks. "...can we trust this person?" 

"Yea, I know who the person is we're meeting." Minori simply answers as she looks up into the clouds above "From my dealings with this person...I would say trust isn't going to be a problem at all, but..." Minori trails off as she get's up from her position against the rock. "You can never know what she is thinking. Always complaining about how old and fragile she is. Then she wears this smirk on her face that keeps anyone from reading her mind. You can truly never know what she's thinking." As if on cue a loud screech tore through the sky as the clouds began to swirl.

"Sorry I'm late, us old folks don't move as quick as you youngins!" With one last screech the bird erupted in a cloud of smoke filling the already cloudly sky. "It's good to see you Jade The Bird Sa-no you rarely go by that now days do you? Jade "The Necromancer." Minori spoke introducing their arrival. "Now, now, titles aren't needed we have business yes? Jade will do just fine." She said with a small wave of her hand as she dismissed the title light-heartedly.

When Fox looked at her she could tell that she was no ordinary ninja, her smile and her glasses were used as masks and not veils. Veils was used to cover a persons appearance while the mask is used for covering one's intention. Fox didn't know if it was intended or it just happened to be there, however she decided not to comment about it and trusted Minori of her choice, even though she still did not forget Minori throwing her a smoke bomb when she was a genin.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

*Akihiko; Plain Outskirts of Iwagakure*



Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa*
> 
> He lifted his hands into the air and the cloud lunged at Baishana





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Hidden Stone...*
> 
> "You ever played Chicken, Mr. Snake!?" Sparrow asks, before charging forward at it. The snake, undaunted, meets her charge head on, slithering like a torpedo along the ground and baring its poison laced fangs.



*Akihiko; Plain Outskirts of Iwagakure*

The thick tail of the snake slithered and captured Akihiko, the snakes tail tightened around Akihiko and Akihiko's face was scrunched up in pain and his mouth was wide as if in great pain and screaming however no voice was heard. The snake that captured Akihiko was bigger than the other two snakes, it was probably the main summon. 

Shisu was fighting against Baishana but Baishana was easily dodging the boy, his speed was in a different level, and it seemed that Shisu had not noticed that the snake that carried Bai was no where in sight, it was probably hiding and planning on taking him in one bite or something of the like. Meanwhile Sparrow was fighting with the other snake and it seemed that she could probably easily beat it, it was the weakest summon from what Akihiko could tell.

The snake that was holding Akihiko finally snapped him in half, Akihiko's face was gaunt and pale and his eyes was still stuck in the face of pure horror blood pouring out of his mouth, his hands was dangling limply at his sides as if a puppet that had his strings cut, or atleast what the snake see's as Akihiko, the snake looked around baffled at what had happened the Akihiko that he was constricting had turned into a mist and the mist dissipated thinly in the air. 

The snake hissed again as he saw Akihiko again it was slightly farther than him, the snake lunged again and Akihiko got pummeled his body was torn in half, the other part flew up in the sky blood gushing out of it like a fountain in the middle of a plaza, while the other part was trampled under the Snake's huge body crushed beyond recognition its bones poking out in places like the shoulder and the hips, his white hair tinged in bloody red. The snake gave a satisfactory hiss and turned its head left and right with a proud glint in its eyes.

The snake stopped its victory dance as Akihiko's body that flew away reformed into a whole Akihiko, it was regenerating itself. Akihiko's hands were creepily creeping out of the wasted body, his feet reforming from the crushed side of his body, a few seconds and Akihiko was fully reformed as if he was never hit, he creaked his head side to side massaging it and said "that hurt you lousy snake." The snake's eyes bulged out and it hissed menacingly, it didn't know what was happening, the only thing he knew was that the guy he was killing was not dying at all.

The snake snapped its jaw angrily as it threw itself towards Akihiko, tearing it in half again, however the more he tore Akihiko apart the more Akihiko's were coming out of the torn bodies.

_FLASHBACK 6 years ago

"alright son, today We'll be teaching you about genjutsu. Basically genjutsu is making your enemy believe that the Illusions you cast is reality." His mother Jun told him. "well its easy to pass this test today. You just have to survive from Kyouka Suigetsu's jutsu."

The summon known as Aizen the Kyouka Suigetsu walked forward towards him. His glasses glinting menacingly. Akihiko hated this guy, he was cold and weird.

"Mom, you've gotta be kiddin' this guys... a sadist" Akihiko said to his mom.

"hahaha, well just do your best son."

Akihiko grimaced slightly as he looked towards Aizen, the guy was incredibly creepy although as he stepped closer to Akihiko, his reality seemed to be turning upside down, he was getting slightly sleepy as if he drank a sleeping pill.

*AKIHIKO INSIDE AIZEN'S ILLUSION*

Akihiko grudgingly rubbed his eyes as morning light filtered through the lavish curtains that covered his wide windows. He squinted slightly to look at the calendar that was propped up beside him in the night table. He groaned and rolled over, there was no mission today but he remembered Tasuki saying something about his brother George coming home to the Akihiko Main Mansion. He growled slightly as he rolled over and went back to sleeping. Whatever he was remembering it extremely felt like a de ja vu...

Half hour later...
"BWAAAH!!!" Akihiko yelled out as a loud knocking was heard on his door and followed by a loud voice calling out his name. "what the heck is wrong with you, shut up Tasuki"

*"well if you stand up and dress yourself and come out here to at least say goodbye to your twin brother and uncle, I wouldn't be such an ass to knock on your door."* Tasuki said.

"shut up fine, I'll be going down in a while." Akihiko said as he rolled over and pulled a pillow on top of his head, to at least muffle the sounds of anyone thinking of knocking the door. He again felt a slight nudging feeling in his brain that seemed to be saying that everything seemed to have happened before, but he pushed it out of his mind again and continued on sleeping

Half hour later again...
Uwaah! What the fuck are you doing!" Akihiko screeched out as he kicked Tasuki on the face. Tasuki was holding the pillow on one hand and on the other was the blanket that Akihiko was snuggling on. The kick hit Tasuki square on the face making him fall in the floor on his butt. Akihiko stood up and kicked Tasuki for good measure.

*"Akihiko-sama, that blue boxers of yours really look good on you... And when you kick me I saw something..."* Tasuki said with blood running down his nose. Akihiko blushed and covered himself with the blanket, he was only wearing his boxers when he sleep most of the time. He continued on kicking Tasuki out of the room. "and stay out of my room you pervert!" Akihiko's blush subsided as he put back the blanket and went to his wardrobe, however as he opened his wardrobe he saw inside a guy with glasses and the guy stabbed him straight in the stomach with a Sword

*"You Fail Akihiko-kun"*_

*CURRENTLY*

While Nurarihyon was playing around with the Main summon Akihiko looked around at his teammates. Sparrow used a Kage Bunshin and coupled it with an extremely strong wind technique that Akihiko had heard of from his mother, but it was the first time he saw it. Meanwhile Shisu seemed to be having a hard time with Bai.

"You ever played Chicken, Mr. Snake!?" Sparrow asks, before charging forward at it. The snake, undaunted, meets her charge head on, slithering like a torpedo along the ground and baring its poison laced fangs. Akihiko noticed something underneath the ground where Sparrow would collide with the snake. Akihiko's eyes grew wide.

"Sparrow!" Akihiko screamed out as he tore through the distance and was able to stop and get Sparrow out of the way as the other snake that was hiding underneath the ground came up out of the ground, the snake's poisoned fangs scraped Akihiko's legs drawing blood, Sparrow's rasengan had hit the snake that she was fighting and the snake seemed to be unconscious or something. "Ow!" Akihiko winced as his leg started throbbing, he quickly started his poison removal. "Sorry, I didn't know if you noticed the snake but I had to make sure... Unfortunately I don't think I can move for a few minutes, this poison is the paralyzing type."


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

*Prince Nara; Sunagakure Sands*

*Prince Nara; Sunagakure Sands*

Prince surveyed the area where Harei and him fought the Jinchuuriki hunters. The duo that was after Harei were extremely good and neither of them stood a chance against them. Seeing that they would inevitably lose, Harei had used his remaining chakra to manipulate the sand and hid the unwilling Prince in the ground, Prince was not the target of the hunters, their target was Harei and because of that he survived. To be honest it was a one sided fight with Prince and Harei on the losing side.

When Prince was finally able to break Harei's defensive dome, Harei and the jinchuuriki hunters were already gone and the only trail that Prince had on where Harei was taken was a special sand that was on Harei's gourd, it was splattered on the ground. Prince silently cursed himself for being weak and unable to protect his teammate. He was supposed to be constantly on Harei's team so that he can protect him at all times, his parents would be extremely disappointed in him if they found out that he let the hunters capture the Ichibi.

The first thing Prince did after he found out that Harei was taken and he found the traces of where he was taken was to make use of the Emergency only Summoning Scroll. It was his mothers not his and he can only use it for messages and not in fights. He reported quickly to the Kazekage wondering what the Kazekage would do when he finds out that his precious Ichibi was captured. To be honest though Prince wanted to follow Harei quickly and save him but he was no fool, the chance of him saving Harei was null. The hunters weren't even going all out on him and Harei and they were already stomped cruelly into the ground.

Prince cursed out, they were supposed to look for Harei's older brother, they have found another lead on where he was but the hunters had barred the way even before they could reach their destination. Prince could still remember the first time he went with Harei on looking for his older brother. He could still remember Harei's father's ragged look, and the train ride to the dance showdown.

_Flashback 5 years and 2 months ago

"Uroboe eh? Wahehehe" Harei's father laughed a little to himself. Gripping his hand Harei increased the pressure his sand put on his limbs causing him to grit in pain. The swirling sands applying more and more pressure on his bones.

The sands began to climb his entire body spreading like a disease. "Where is Uroboe?" Zoumoshi looked at his son as the cigarette finally went out drenching them again in darkness. "Last I heard Uroboe was dead" He said matter of factly, Harei gripped at his throat ready to kill him for real this time. "YOU BASTARD WHAT DID YOU DO!" He called out as his father squirm, His hands trying to pry free from the hellish grip of the desert.

"UROBOE GOT CAPTURED AND SENT TO THE LAND OF EARTH HOWEVER THE CARAVAN NEVER MADE IT!" Zoumoshi called out trying to say it all as fast as he could as the sand choked away his breath. Harei loosened his grip as he got the information he wanted. "HE DOESN'T SEE YOU AS A BIG BROTHER ANYMORE HAREI! HE HATES YOU!!!" Zoumoshi threw those words at his son as left, Though Harei paid no mind he got what he needed. His next destination would be the Land of Earth.

Prince silently sighed and slowed his breath, apparently the man is Harei's father, and he didn't seem to like him much. Prince wondered if he should tell Harei not to kill his father, the guy seemed to be dead in any sense of the word anyway. Prince tried hard not to just show up and talk some sense into Harei, he doubt that would be good, he was pretty sure Harei wouldn't like that. He might go all ichibi on me, that was definitely not a good idea. Uroboe is his brother huh... Prince thought as he heard what was going on, The Land of Earth... was the next destination in mind.

Prince shuffled his feet a few seconds wondering if he should pop out or not. When they were a little away from his father, Harei stopped. Prince got a premonition, yeh... probably... Harei probably already figured out that he was following him. Prince choked out a stuttered laugh "When did you figure out I was following you?" Harei didn't answer so Prince continued "So.... Land of Earth huh... would be nice to travel with you once in a while." Prince said grinning.

-----

The sound of the roaring train could be heard, It's steel mouth letting out the train of smoke as it barrelled through the land. The tracks beneath it adding to the orchestra of choas that was the train. Harei and Prince sat side by side, After failing to convince him to go back Harei decided to bring him along. "Listen don't get in my way" Harei warned though he hated to admit it he was kinda glad the nara followed him.

The sun was high, It had been an entire two days since they left the wind country. The Kazekage was aware of it though decided to leave them go unwatched believing in his villagers. The terrain shifted from the sandy dessert to a more rocky domain. Caves dotted every which way with merchants atop of carts and animals passing through some times.

The train stopped "Bubble Fushia" the conductor announced as the two sand ninja's got off. The town was lively and warm hearted, People all ready drunk in the morning hugging each other telling stories of times they almost got killed. "Are you sure this is the right place?" Prince asked confused, After all if Harei's brother was anything like him he wouldn't be caught dead in a place like this. 

"Yeah come on" Harei said, After traversing the town for an hour asking people left and right about Uroboe they where finally stopped by a flamboyant man who stood atop a box. Wearing tights that lined his package. He seemed to know something about Uroboe but refused to talk. He pointed at the two._

Prince chuckled as he reminisced on his adventures with Harei. He remembered the dance showdown and how Harei looked like he was ready to kill Prince afterwards, well that was a story for another day. For now Prince had to look for more clues on how to beat the hunters that caught Harei.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 19, 2010)

*Ryohei Toketo, Mist Village*

*Ryohei Toketo, Mist Village*

Ryohei woke up earlier than necessary and rolled over in the cool comfort of his bed. He was still uneasy when using a futon, he had been in hiding for almost a year when he and Shuuhei had finally been able to clean their names. It wasn't easy, they had to haul in a lot of Criminals and had escaped a number of people that tried to stop them from cleaning their names. A lot had happened but he was rather thankful for everything, he had learned a lot because of their little misfortunes.

Ryohei was now living with Shuuhei in Kirigakure. Shuuhei acted like his older brother most of the time and it actually felt good to be pampered some. He still missed his parents now and then but the pain that he feels had become duller than before. Ryohei was the youngest Jounin in Kiri at the moment and it was probably because of that why Arlong, the Mizukage sends him to more dangerous places. 

His rank as one of the Seven Swordsman of the Mist had also reached far and wide not just in Kirigakure but in different Villages as well mainly because a 9 year old that was accepted as one of the Seven Swordsman was unheard off. Ryohei's small figure hid his body that was rippling with hidden muscle's among the Toketo clansman he was the most buff of them all, probably because he relied on his body more than his chakra when it comes to fights. 

A loud banging from the kitchen made Ryohei jolt and snapped him out of his daze. He slowly got up and grabbed some clothes from the small cabinet that he had. After putting on a blue undershirt and a dark blue jacket with a paired pants, he went down to the kitchen. When he got inside and sat down Shuuhei gave him a grin and pushed a plate full of food in front of him.

"Eat up quickly" Shuuhei said. Ryohei still remembers how they met like it was yesterday, it wasn't easy to forget their first meeting afterall.

_Two Years Ago...

Ryohei looked towards the guy who had just arrived on his turf. The guy had black hair and a 69 tattooed on his face, he was probably around 18, and he also had something on his back. It seemed to Ryohei that it was a katana, if he were to rate him, he was probably a chuunin. He doesn't have a chance against this guy in a 1 on 1 fight however if maybe if he used the area to his advantage he could win. He looked at the 69 tattoo a bit more, he remembered that this place was once known as the 69th district of kiri. However he waved this information aside, he had to concentrate in this fight, he couldnt afford not to.

A few moments later...

Ryohei pursed his lips and thought of what to say. Maybe he can put his defense down by acting like he believes him then try to attack him with his sword again. "ok.... so can you help me up or what?" Shuuhei smiled as the kid acknowledged him to be not a threat.

Shuuhei went closer and gave the kid a hand to stand up, however when his hand got closer the kid unsheathed his sword and slashed him. Fortunately he was able to pull back his hand in time since the kid seemed to have a little problem with holding the sword. The kid stood up and glared at him, Shuuhei looked at his arm, it was nicked and bleeding but not too much.


"kid i told you i'm not your enemy." Shuuhei said as he stepped back from the kid who was weilding a sword. Ryohei slashed again trying to hit Shuuhei but the guy evaded all of it. Ryohei slashed horizontally, Shuuhei took a kunai from his pocket and blocked it. He noticed that his speed seemed to have dropped in the area that he was nicked on. Ryohei didn't give him time and he tried kicking Shuuhei, however Shuuhei easily dodged it and he closed their distance trying to hit Ryohei's arm so he would drop the sword. However Ryohei twisted his arm and ducked then stepped back so he'd be out of Shuuhei's range

"kid im holding back on you, you know. I mean you should know im holding back, your completely not in my level at all." Shuuhei said scratching his head. Shuuhei sighed as the kid tried slashing him again this time vertically from the top. Shuuhei twirled his kunai and stopped it then he turned and snaked his arm in the kids neck, his other hand holding the kid's hand that held the sword. "honestly kid stop, someone's nearby, they might be the one's following you."

Ryohei stopped struggling as he stayed put and trained his senses to the nearby area. Shuuhei was right, there was someone around, but he couldn't pinpoint where. "how about a truce for now? To be honest i don't want to be captured right now either."

"captured?" Ryohei whispered wondering what the older guy meant.

Shuuhei roughly took Ryohei into the cabin that was close by. Ryohei tried biting the hand that was covering his mouth, intent on biting it and cutting it. However he stopped struggling as three ninja's was seen in the clearing. He looked questioningly at the three ninja's he remembered them, they were three of those guys that attacked his home. He glared at them as the three ninja's walked out into the clearing. He silently slipped his hand into one of the pockets of his pants, making sure that if any of the ninja's looked his way or if they were in the path of going to be discovered, he was going to throw an acupuncture needle into their throats. He was able to learn Ice Weapon creation from his mother. 

"we've gotta be careful it seems that one of those guys is atleast my level." Shuuhei said whispering in Ryohei's ear "we have to be careful not to get caught."

Ryohei jumped as he felt a hard object running by his ass. He shoved his elbow back hitting Shuuhei's stomach roughly. Shuuhei rubbed at his stomach as he huffed.

"PERVERT!" Ryohei whispered acidly as Shuuhei groaned and held his stomach.

Shuuhei bit back a growl as the little squirt hit him full on the stomach, the kid was goddamn strong for a brat and him elbowing really hurt like hell. He looked down into the ground from his position near the window. There were three ninja's down below. They were scattering two were going to the sides of the cabin while the eldest one that seemed to be the leader stayed in the front. Shuuhei looked over at the kid he was with "what's your name kid?"
_

*Currently*

Ryohei giggled silently as he remembered how he elbowed Shuuhei before. After Ryohei ate Shuuhei tossed him a scroll.

"A Mission Came up for you... You better get going it seems to be a very important mission" Shuuhei said then added. "Be Careful alright kid?"

Ryohei looked over at the mission scroll and rolled it back then stood up. "Don't worry about me, Who do you think your talking to?" Ryohei said as he snatched his Shigure Kintoki and left. "I'll be back in a week and you better buy me chocolates." Ryohei growled out, and Shuuhei grinned he liked it when Ryohei showed his childish side. Having an adopted younger brother felt good somehow.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, Land base of Duval
*
Togatta moved toward the base running low to the ground, he wasn't running at his top speed. Just fast enough to cause a stir, he was quickly noticed by a few of the guards one of them pulled a short sword from his waist and the others leveled a spear at him.

"Lets play" he said

He pulled his swords out from behind his back the larger one swung the spear at him but he easily avoided it he continued to move in closer. Once he was beyond the point of the spear the man seemed to become confused. He tried to grab Togatta with his free hand but as it reached out there was a flash of white then a spray of crimson and his hand from wrist to fingers flew into the air

"Don't touch me you scum" Togatta said

The man was in shock at losing his hand and screamed out but before the other man could react Togatta had already passed one sword over the man's throat turning the scream into a gurgle as blood poured down into the man's throat. He turned to face the next man who was charging at him with his sword raised high over his head. Togatta blocked the predictable strike with his swords together like and X over his head. The man was stronger than him so he shifted his weight and stepped to the side causing the man to stumble forward past him. As the man stumbled past his swords flashed and tore in to the mans hamstrings forcing him to drop to the ground in a heap. He began to scream but in a quick smooth motion Togatta planted one sword into the base of his skull at the start of his neck and there was silence.

He moved forward slowly a man charged at him with a long sword, Togatta dodged the attack in a fluid motion and the man looked down to see two bone swords planted in in torso one where his heart one the other stuck in his stomach

"_What the hell are you?_" a man asked the fear plain on his voice
"It's easy to take advantage of civilians right?" Togatta said
"When you face real warriors you get scared"

The man ran past Togatta unhindered he rounded the corner and leaned on a wall

"_What the fuck is up with that kid_" the man said panting

Just then something flew through the wall at the back of him and continued on through his skull. The man fell to the ground in a heap and through the small hole in the wall Togatta could be see standing with his index finger pointed at the place where the man fell

"You can't run and you can't hide" Togatta said

Togatta suddenly heard something from behind him and spun and blocked  with his two swords. The attack was so heavy though he was unable to block it and dodged narrowly drawing a trickle of blood on his cheek

"*Not bad for a kid*" the man said 

Togatta just growled

"It seems you are a little better than these others" Togatta said
"I hope you don't run away too"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Land of Wind, Strange Oasis*

Suniko turned to face Ryu

"I don't sense based on chakra" she said with a smile
"I know there are people who can do things like that"
"I track based on hearing"
"I can tell you different from Alice and Zukou-sensei because you all have a different rhythm"
"I will be able to sense the difference between the creatures though"
"Everything sounds different"
"As for the genjutsu I can easily do that but you will be working with Zukou-sensei I'm sure he'll be able to hold your targets still for you" she said smiling at him

Ryu nodded at what Suniko had told him, she turned to face Alice who had set up something for her. 

"Alice I won't be throwing the weapons" Suniko explained
"I don't think I can throw the weapon and use my jutsu at the same time"
"You'll have to throw the weapon and I will speed it up"

Alice nodded, Suniko explained the design of the weapon it needed to be long enough to pierce the beasts. The accuracy wouldn't be thrown off by Suniko's fuuton so Alice just needed to make the weapon properly. They went through a few exercises before it started to get dark.

"So Alice what we'll basically do is I'll stop our target with my genjutsu"
"You'll throw the weapons and I'll speed them up to impale the target"

Alice agreed and they chatted for a little while longer before moving back to the camp. Zukou talked to them a bit about how they would operate the next day but it was all pretty standard stuff. She bid her team mates good night and entered her tent and lat down. She lay in her blanket thinking about the justsu she would create when she went back to the village. She drifted off to sleep shortly after, the night was cold but that was normal for the desert. 

She awoke the next day the air still chilled, she looked over to see Alice still asleep. She decided it would be a good idea to get ready. She prepared all her equipment checking her senbon and other equipment. After a short while she stepped out of the tent the desert sand crunching softly under he feet. She could hear it crunching but she was almost sure no one else would have been able to hear that. She walked over to the sand dune over looking the oasis and sat down.

"I can't wait" she said with excitement


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Land of Grass, with Junsui, Rinko and Kurai*
Junsui awoke early the next day he wanted to do a little training before they left because he was interrupted the night before. He was surprised when he woke up and saw Rinko's bed empty. He stopped for a moment and wondered about her whereabouts but he decided not to worry about it too much. Lul and Kurai slept peacefully. Hitogoroshi was no where to be seen though, he wondered where she went and what she did at night time but he didn't think about it too long. He knew she was probably watching him right at that moment. He looked around cautiously at the thought, he silently crept out of the camp, as he moved he decided to go somewhere different as to not be disturbed. 

He made three kage bunshin and began his training, he was positive that doing this training with something smaller would be idea but he decided to do it the hard way. Hitogoroshi made it look so easy when she did it. The chakra just crept along the blade until it was completely engulfed, he dispersed the kage bunshin when ever any of them had made some progress, it was tiring but he had a lot of chakra so he wasn't too bothered by it.

*Sometime later*
The sun was just coming up and Junsui stood smiling, in front of him stood several trees that were cleanly cut.

"I finally got it"
"Just in time" a voice said from behind him

Rinko stood behind him with a smile on her face

"Where were you?" he said dispersing the clones
"I was doing some training also" she said 
"You think you and Kurai are the only ones that can wake up at odd hours to train?"

She walked over to Junsui and looked over at the destroyed trees and shook her head. She wondered why the two of them always destroyed the area they trained it. They made it so much easier to figure out their techniques. It seemed to her they were both working on cutting techniques

"It's time to move out" Rinko said
"Hitogoroshi is on her way here"

Just then she appeared and walked toward them

"How the hell did you know that?" Junsui asked
"You train to destroy trees and I train to sense people" Rinko said with a smile
"Come on you two the others are ready to go" Hitogoroshi said

They made it back to the camp and Junsui gathered his things which weren't much. Rinko now kept most of his stuff that wasn't his sword and ninja gear. They were ready to move within a few minutes. Junsui still hadn't become accustomed to the suit but he could fight in it well enough. They moved through the tall grass lands of Kusa with Lul in the lead. She had calmed down a lot since their first meeting. She seemed pretty normal other than the fact she was a jin. She stopped them right at the edge of a tall grass field. They could see humongous mushrooms in the distance. She explained to them quickly about the place and the creatures that lived there. 

"Rinko did you learn the technique?" Hitogoroshi asked
"Yes I did" she answered
"My range isn't the best but I can find hm eventually"
"Good"
"Masks and goggles on" Hito announced

With that the ninja moved into the mushroom stalk forest, the air was thick with mushroom sports. It looks like green dust in the air, visibility was reduced but they were still able to see easily in it.

"Keep your eyes and ears peeled" Hito said to her charges


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Vash TS said:


> *Land of Wind, Strange Oasis*
> 
> Suniko turned to face Ryu
> 
> ...






Alice listened to sunkio explane her powers. She puts her hand on the ground and lifts it pulling out a . she whipped it around alittle. "nice. very balanced." she held it at eye level. "very stream line. good aerodynamics." she cocked it back "the tree it as you 11 redirect it to their." alice siad throwing it spinning towards sunkio.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 19, 2010)

*Field outside Iwa with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*
Shisu stood on the same spot since the beginning of the fight. He wasn't able to catch Baishana in his attack but the man was also unable to get closer to him. Every time he tried Shisu just made his poisonous gas stop the man's advances. It was much easier to protect himself than it was to catch the man in an attack. Shisu saw some action with Sparrow and Akihiko out of the corner of his eye. It seemed Akihiko was poisoned by one of Baishana's snakes. The snake that did it disappeared again under the ground, it seemed Sparrow had taken out of of the other snakes with an attack that Shisu hadn't seen all of because of how much concentration he was putting on keeping Baishana busy.

"You think you can chase me forever?" Baishana said avoiding another one of Shisu's attacks

The ground under Shisu's feet shook and he knew was coming, the same snake that had earlier grazed Akihiko was now concentrating on him. It seemed Baishana wanted to take him out. The snake burst out the ground in an eruption of dirt and rocks. Shisu jumped into the air to avoid the attack

"You have to do better than that" Shisu said in disgust
"You've been doing the exact same thing the entire time" Shisu taunted

The snake began to coil itself up like a spring but Shisu was already prepared for it to do that. He put himself in a vulnerable position to give the snake an opening. The snake shot through the air at Shisu his fang bared hissing ferociously.

"If I can't dodge neither can you" Shisu said 

He made several hand seals and expelled a jet of poison from his mouth covering the entire body of the snake in a viscous purple liquid. The jet was powerful enough to alter the snake's trajectory slightly. It missed him and sailed through the air and slammed into the ground in a heap. The poison wouldn't have been so effective so quickly if the summon hadn't swallowed such a large portion of the attack. He landed on the ground and slid backward a few feet before he dug the hands into the ground to help him regain his balance.

The gas he was controlling was already floating away into the atmosphere, the short time he had taken his attention off it was enough for it to begin to disperse. He wasn't too great at multi tasking yet, he would get there though. Baishana screamed out

"What did you do to my beloved summons" 
"I am going to kill you" he said his voice becoming coarse and spittle flying from his mouth
"You can try to kill me" Shisu said
"What's a Sanada with no summons though?" Shisu said in a monotone voice

Baishana shook with rage

"Nothing" Shisu said shaking his head
"I hope Sparrow-sama and Akihiko-sama are going to help me out here" Shisu said to himself


----------



## South of Hell (Apr 19, 2010)

cjones8612 said:


> "Tsk, tsk, tsk, what have I told you about letting the enemy get the drop on you for the fun of it? If you ever died, I'd probable drink myself into depression." The other half of the pair casually walked onto the scene. She stared Taron straight in the face with her uncovered left eye.
> 
> "Don't make us put any more effort into this than we have to."



Taron sighed in relief when he felt the stream of Chakra flow through the dome and up through his arms to replenish his own. It probably didn't seem like much to the bounty hunter, but within the minute she had been in there, he had pretty much recovered enough chakra to fill his own up. After that, Taron just redistributed the woman's chakra to power up the wall.

What was better that the effects of the soldier pill were fading away which meant his chakra control was going back to normal.

"Heh, quite anticlimatic in my honest oppinion." Taron whispered to himself with a chuckle.

]"Tsk, tsk, tsk, what have I told you about letting the enemy get the drop on you for the fun of it? If you ever died, I'd probable drink myself into depression." Taron's eyes widened in horror as he heard the voice from behind him. However, he continued to absorb the chakra from the bounty hunter inside and power up the dome with it.

"Don't make us put any more effort into this than we have to."

With that, Taron jumped up the side of the dome, continuing to keep one hand on it to continue to power the thing while with the other he pulled his guitar off of his back.

'What the fuck happened to Eight?' Taron thought as he saw that the Bounty Hunter watching in amusement.

Once he reached the other side of it, he leapt away and started playing the solo that would put both under the Demon Chains Illusion Genjutsu.

He knew that wouldn't be enough so when he finished playing he just ran as fast as his legs would allow him, all the while preparing for his Death Viewing Technique.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 19, 2010)

South of Hell said:


> Taron sighed in relief when he felt the stream of Chakra flow through the dome and up through his arms to replenish his own. It probably didn't seem like much to the bounty hunter, but within the minute she had been in there, he had pretty much recovered enough chakra to fill his own up. After that, Taron just redistributed the woman's chakra to power up the wall.
> 
> What was better that the effects of the soldier pill were fading away which meant his chakra control was going back to normal.
> 
> ...



*Katen Kyōkotsu*
BODY: 400
SPIRIT: 220
MIND: 300
Speed (Body+spirit): 620
Accuracy (Body+mind): 700
Chakra control (Mind+Spirit): 505

---

All she could simply do was laugh at the poor boy and his attempts to try and fight back, as futile as it was. Seconds after he leapt away from the dome it exploded into a cloud of debris. The masked half of Katen had her back turned to Taron as she looked back with a cold in her eyes. His little play time was over...and it was time for theirs to begin.

"Your partner?" The tall purple haired woman said as she slowly began walking in Taron's direction. 'I left him where he was" She said simply "He wasn't our original target...and he absolutely bored me!" She talked sighing at the end. "Taron Hitori...missing nin of Konohagakure. There's a pretty nice bounty on your head...so I'll take you in alive." Little did he know she had already saw through his little plan of a genjutsu. Dealing with many different types of enemies, picking up these things was as easy as spotting a dot on the paper. Lifting her left hand up to her face her cloak completing overing it a giant sword slowly slid out into the grasp of her right one.

Beside her stood her partner sword drawn in her left hand as they looked at their target. "As I promised we'll...or rather she'll play with you for a bit." The taller off spoke eyeing the shorter half.

_Tick_
The sound of a button being pressed in was faint, but audible. Soon both their swords were enveloped in a dark blue aura. In a short burst the arua shot forth trapping all three inside a circle.

"You may what's going on, so allow me to explain. This is the ability of Katen Kyōkotsu. This aura you see is a seal. Inside this seal you play under Katen's rules. Ninjutsu, Genjutsu under Katen's rules they are invalid, only CQC combat works here." She explained to Taron. In a flash the short mask half of Katen sped into the boy's face locking eyes with him.

"The rules are simply" The taller have spoke from the back "If you win...you live...if you lose...you die!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 19, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
Sparrow and the venomous snake charge at each other head on, she ready to blast it with the spinning bright blue Rasengan in her hands, and the giant reptile ready to sink it's poison fangs into her flesh. Neither shows any hint of hesitation as they barrel at each like opposing freight trains. 

Ooooh he's got a one track mind just like me. Here we go! 
*
Watch yourself!* the Gobi snorts loudly within her mind. 

_Sheesh I know what I'm do-_

As Sparrow cocks her right palm back to deliver the Rasengan, suddenly the ground beneath her feet begins to crack...

*FROM THE GROUND!!!!! *

Sparrow does see it but she's moving so fast that she can't brake to a halt in time. The Gobi's frantic screams of warning, pounding into her brain like a jackhammer does little to help either. 

"Sparrow!"  Akihiko's voice rings out suddenly. 

Akihiko suddenly appears by her side and shoulders her out of the way just as Baishana's main snake summon burrows out of the earth, bearing its giant fangs. Sparrow flies off balance with a surprised look on her face. _Where the heck did he come from?!_ She manages to regain her balance, sliding off kilter to a crouching position. Her eyes widen in horror as the giant snake's fangs clip Akihiko in the leg before he can fully dodge. At the same time the snake that had been charging Sparrow changes course and lunges at Akihiko. 

"Oh no you don't!" Sparrow growls, feeling a glimmer of the Gobi's personality take hold. She funnels her chakra like afterburners through the soles of her feet and shunshins for all she's worth, appearing right beside the surprised snake in a burst of speed.  

*"RASENGAN!!" *

The dense swirling orb of Chakra drills into the Snake's tough scales like an insane corkscrew, before suddenly exploding. *BABOOM!* The Snake hisses loudly in pain and flies out of the small explosion, landing in an unmoving heap, with a compact cannonball shaped hole in it's neck. Sparrow herself flies backwards and lands hard on her rear end with a thud, feeling the shock radiate up and down her spine. 

_That's gonna hurt in the morning...I'm gonna have to sleep stomach down tonight I guess! _ 

However the adrenaline coursing through her body diminishes what pain Sparrow might feel later on as she climbs back to her feet and runs towards Akihiko, who sits on the ground clutching his injured leg. 

Sparrow's look of worry turns into anger however. "Dammit Akihiko!"  Suddenly she punches him in the side of his shoulder (lightly at least) and glares at him. Both annoyed that he got injured for her sake and that he thought so little of her that he had to come in and save the fair maiden or some crap like that. Sparrow knows he did it with the best of intentions, and she would've done the same in his situation, but that doesn't make her feel any better about it. 

"I appreciate the help Akihiko...but I had it handled!" 
*
NO YOU DIDN'T! *

_No one's asking you Dolly! _
_*
You're getting a little too cocky for your own good after training with Hatori on Sky Island...LITTLE MISS FUSSY BRITCHES! *_

Sparrow rolls her eyes and ignores the Gobi. She quickly decides to save this little discussion for later and focuses her full attention onto Shisu's fight with Baishana. The kid seems to be more then holding his own she notes with an impressed face.

"I'm gonna back Shisu up!" she tells Akihiko. "I hope you can still fight!  

Sparrow reaches into a holster wrapped around her right thigh and pulls out a small summoning scroll. Her left hand is already bleeding from a cut, and as she unwinds the scroll into the air, she drags her bloody left palm across it like a treadmill, leaving a trail of winding blood across the parchment. 

*"SUMMONING JUTSU!"*

The scroll explodes into a giant puff of gray smoke and out of it flies  wearing samurai armor. The Pigeon looks around with surprise and then notices Sparrow. "Hey blondie you need me?" he asks her. 

"Damn right we do Mir!" 

Sparrow leaps onto his wide back and points at her fans, still dug into the ground. "I need my fans!" Mir nods and swoops low towards the ground and Sparrow grabs them up in her hands. The Samurai Pigeon flies over Shisu and hovers beside him. Sparrow nods bemusedly at Shisu with a wink. "Those are some badass moves ya got there!" she tells him while standing tall on Mir's back and points at Baishana with both her fans, the man who's goal is to kidnap her apparently. 

"Poison, and wind, plus one pissed off royal Sanada. Not a good combination for you buddy. So why don't you just give it up!" 

_Please don't give up...._


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 19, 2010)

Suimaru was surrounded by about 12 of the enemies.

"HEHEHEHEH you scared little boy?" One taunted.

"Yea want your mommy?"

"You got yourself in quite a bunch of trouble kid. Now you have to die."

Suimaru was fed up with their taunting. He did a few handsigns and a water sword formed in his hand.

"Oooh the boy knows a jutsu and thinks he thinks he is all bad haha...ugh" Suimaru silenced him by stabing him.

"Will you shut up?" Suimaru said.

"Grrr get him!!" One shouted as all of them attacked Suimaru. They all pulled out swords and began slashing at Suimaru. They were pretty ametuar at it so dodging them was a breeze. Suimaru even killed them while he dodged.

"There its the intruder!" Said a guy as more rushed in his direction.

"I'm out of my element her on this land base. Why don't I change that." Suimaru said as he did some handsigns. "Lets see how good i've become with this jutsu. Baku Suishouha!" He shouted as he expelled water from his gullet. The massive amount of water began flooding the part of the base he was in. As he looked at the men struggling in the water he smirked with an evil look in his eyes.

Suiton: Suiryuudon no jutsu! he with a sinister tone as a dragon formed out of the water and attacked the men drowning some of them.

"Whats wrong with him?" Ameryllis said to herself as Suimaru killed the men who didn't drown.

"Better find the others."


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 19, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Remember the target isn't the only dangerous thing in this forest" Hitogoroshi warned. "God this woman is a jinx" Kurai thought as a massive green bear came barreling through the trees at them. The bear's jaws dripped with venomous yellow saliva, its small red eyes bloodshot with rage. "We don't have time to waste on useless animals" Kuroshi said cracking the bear's skull with a half assed punch. The bear dropped dead in its tracks and Hitogoroshi snorted at it in disgust before moving on.

The group bounded around the forrest for a few more moments. Everyone had their eyes and ears perked for anything while Rinko kept up her tracking technique looking to locate their target. "Found him!" Rinko said suddenly causing the team to come to a halt. "200 meters north west" Rinko said pointing. "Move in silently" Hitogoroshi said her eyes shining with zeal. The Takigakure ninja set off silently through the toxic forest closing in on their unsuspecting target.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 19, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane sits over the downed Pirate's waist, staring into his eyes with a sharp eyed gaze of intensity. He spasms back and forth and foam pours out of the corner of his mouth as she bombards his senses, and tears up his memories. She splices the images in his minds eye together like a movie editor would do with a role of film. Isane chuckles at this analogy. That's exactly what this is like. Writing, directing, producing, and editing, your very own movie. Too bad no one but herself and this poor fellow will ever enjoy it.  

Her Genjutsu master's words echo in her own memory as she rips apart this man's own memories...

_'Being able to beat others makes one powerful, but making others beat themselves while never having to lift a finger...now that is truly powerful!' _

In the Pirates mind he sees Arlong singlehandedly slaughtering everyone on the base. Arlong however allows him to survive. And what makes this Pirate so special that Arlong let him live? Why to go and tell Duval that Arlong is waiting for him of course. 

Isane exhales sharply as her work is done. The man should come to in about 30 or so seconds, if only for his fragile mind to come to grips with what has just happened. As Isane stands back up, suddenly she feels a presence behind her. Her eyes widen and she ducks down just as a katana sails an inch over the top of her head, severing several of her long sandy blond locks. Isane springs forward and rolls across the ground and in one motion twirls her body around to face her attacker. That was too close she realizes. While applying the genjutsu she couldn't see through her Byakugan. 

In front of her stands a Pirate wearing a loose fitting white tunic, dark green pants, and a matching green bandana around his forehead. A rather ordinary looking man all in all, if it weren't for the fact that he wields three katana at once. One in his right and left hands, and a third firmly clenched between his teeth. 

Isane narrows her rught uncovered eye at the man, "Well aren't you special!" she tells him in amusement. At the same time she looks at the downed Pirate she just brainwashed. He should be coming to any moment now and she can't have him seeing something that doesn't match with his false memory. 

*"Asura!"* the man exclaims, and suddenly his arms and heads multiply, until he has three heads and six arms, each one bearing a katana, making nine in total. 

"Wow you know genjutsu huh?!" Isane exclaims in a mocking tone.

The man doesn't answer and instead charges at her in a burst of speed. Isane realizes that he's far faster then she is and all she can do is stand there like a deer in the headlights as he slashes her straight through her slim waist. The sword bearing Pirate stops a few feet behind her and bows as if the battle is done. However Isane's body wavers like an afterimage and shimmers away. Suddenly Isane materializes in front of the man, literally nose to nose with him, and spits a hail of nails into his face. He screams in agony and slumps face down to the ground, a pool of blood forming around his face. 

Isane looks down at a small slash on her right side where he still managed to score her before she disappeared at the last second. "Dummy," she chastises herself. Suddenly the Genjutsu altered Pirate groans and begins to sit up. "What happened?!" he moans in a dazed voice. Isane quickly forms a handseal and disappears into a vapor of mist, just as he sits up and looks around.  His ears perk up at the sounds of his comrades screaming from across the base, and then he remembers...

"ARLONG'S HERE!" he screams and he quickly runs towards the docks. Isane reappears a second later with a smirk and heads off to find her comrades. 

*Duval's Sea Base...*
Duval looks at his horribly mutated form in the mirror. The asymmetrical and mutated Shark face, and the giant fangs, his pallid mottle gray skin tone. He wishes he could end it all now, but he still has to get revenge against the one's who created him, and make them feel his pain.

Suddenly the door to his cabin slams open and one of his men follishly enter without knocking first. "CAPTAIN THER-!" he freezes and stands slack jawed as he sees Duval's mutated face. Duval glares daggers at the man and quickly puts his visored helmet back on. 

*"YOU KNOW WHAT HAPPENS NEXT!" *

"ARLONG IS ATTACKING THE LEVIATHAN BASE!!!" 

Now Duval himself stands in shock and he quickly forgets about ripping this fool to pieces. Instead red hot anger boils up inside of him and suddenly a blood red aura of chakra explodes out of his body, blowing a giant hole in the wall. *BABOOM!* Duval's leaps out of the giant hole  in the wall and stomps towards the water. All around the base, his men look at him in confusion. *"ARLONG IS HERE!!!!"* he roars loudly and another even louder roar from the water greets him.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

*Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*



Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*
> 
> Baishana shook with rage
> 
> ...





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Hidden Stone...*
> 
> "Poison, and wind, plus one pissed off royal Sanada. Not a good combination for you buddy. So why don't you just give it up!"
> 
> _Please don't give up...._



*Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*

"Ow!" Akihiko winced as his leg started throbbing, he quickly started his poison removal. 

"Dammit Akihiko!" Suddenly Sparrow punches him in the side of his shoulder (lightly at least) and glares at him.

"Sorry, I didn't know if you noticed the snake but I had to make sure... Unfortunately I don't think I can move for a few minutes, this poison is the paralyzing type." Akihiko told her not minding the glare that she shot at him.

"I appreciate the help Akihiko...but I had it handled!"   Then she looked towards where Shisu and Baishana was. "I'm gonna back Shisu up!" she tells Akihiko. "I hope you can still fight!

Akihiko looked towards Shisu and Sparrow, two of the summons were down and he looked towards where Nura and the Main Summon were fighting or more like, where Nura was playing around with an Idiot snake. Akihiko snapped his finger signaling Nura to end the fight with the idiot snake. The snake turned rigid and slumped down into the earth. It was the Constriction Genjutsu.

*"SUMMONING JUTSU!"* Sparrow called out. She summoned another huge bird. Akihiko thought idly if her chakra ever gets depleted having the Gobi inside her must have some very good advantage but Akihiko decided not to talk about it, Sparrow may not be very comfortable with that kind of talk.

He might not be able to currently move but Nura should be enough for Baishana. He was fast and he probably didn't view them as a threat before, but Akihiko was no idiot. That guy wasn't going all out on Shisu, if he was a mere genin would have been killed by a jounin in a minute or less.

"Now really, I must say that you two kids have grown up to be fine ninja's." Baishana said pointing at Akihiko and at Sparrow. "Hmmm... I suppose its time to go all out right?" As Baishana said this the snake that Sparrow defeated and the other one that Nurarihyon had trapped both blew out in a puff of smoke. The snake that gulped down Shisu's poison crawled up and went towards Baishana's side again. "Do you know little Sparrow that Snakes eats birds and not the other way around. *Kai: Animal Instinct*"

The snake jolted and rammed toward's Sparrow with an incredible speed that it had not showed before and the distance between Sparrow and the snake was quickly reduced. Sparrow's summon was able to fly out of its way, however Akihiko could tell that sooner or later the snake would be able to take Sparrow's summon by surprise. Akihiko cursed out he was unable to move yet and Nura was not a fighter type summon, and Nura can't genjutsu anyone that doesn't take notice of him. 

Baishana was making use of seikuken while going in to Shisu with Taijutsu, Shisu was not adept with Taijutsu and there was no way he could keep up with Baishana, even Aki thought that he can't keep up with Baishana, and with Seikuken active Bai can keep out of the poison's way, it was not good, Shisu needed to concentrate to make his technique's and with taijutsu he didn't have that luxury. Shisu was hit multiple times by Bai and if Aki won't do anything to get him away from him, he would be killed.

Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Razor the Lightning Revenant!"
Akihiko whispered as he momentarily stopped his Poison Removal technique.  which was covered with armor stood beside Aki. Razor: Toruneedo Raitoningu - Tornado Lightning

As he said it a Whip of Lightning rippled out of Razor's Mace and was snaking towards Bai, however he was able to get out of its way, but at the very least Shisu can back down from him. Shisu stumbled out of the way as the lightning streaked towards Bai, but the bastard was able to get out of its way.

"Oh, I seem to have forgotten that Akihiko-san still has summons even if he can't move yes?" Baishana said as he looked towards Akihiko, not taking notice of Shisu anymore, he probably thought he was knocked out or something.

[OOC: Should we end this after this round? Let me do the ending ]


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

*Prince Nara, Sunagakure Sands*



migukuni said:


> *Prince Nara; Sunagakure Sands*
> 
> Prince chuckled as he reminisced on his adventures with Harei. He remembered the dance showdown and how Harei looked like he was ready to kill Prince afterwards, well that was a story for another day. For now Prince had to look for more clues on how to beat the hunters that caught Harei.



*Prince Nara, Sunagakure Sands*

Prince opted to look for where Harei was taken instead of just waiting for what the Kazekage had decided to do. He knew that him alone isn't even remotely capable of defeating the unknown kidnappers, but he should be able to follow the trail without much problem and if it seems dangerous he will quickly back down. However currently he was in no condition to make long distance travel. He followed the trail until he arrived in an area covered with trees and some Cliffs. He stopped and sat down, leaning against a tree. He didn't have any serious wounds but he needed to take a rest if he wanted to replenish his energy. He closed his eyes and remembered...

_2 Years Ago...

Prince was excited today, afterall he had wanted to be a genin eversince he graduated from the academy 3 yrs ago, and finally at long last his parents gave the go signal to become a genin since he was now 12 and old enough! He waited in the hall impatiently, he was the first to arrive today and then an emo looking guy went inside the hall. He gave him a quick once over, this guy seemed to be quite hard to understand, but right now he seemed relax and calm, well that was good thing, Prince thought.

The emo looking guy who seemed to be beating to some music, whatever that music was, he couldnt guess since he didnt hear anything. He tapped his foot a bit loudly wondering if the guy noticed him. Finally the guy looked up and saw him.

"hey, im Prince Nara, you probably dont know me, but i graduated three years ago and only integrated to a genin team this year because i was too young." Prince said smiling and extending out his hand to the guy. "by the way do you know Harei Chirdatsu? My parents said that he will be one of my teammates, is that you?"

"Harei Chirdatsu...never heard of him." the young Sunagakure gennin declared, but no sooner had he spoken then the boy himslef came in. Harei entered the academy, the kids shooting him stares as always. It wasn't easy being known throughout the village as the carrier of a land busting beast, Harei the Ichibi Jinchuuriki. *"Freak" *One of them muttered as Harei took a seat in the front. The hot climate of the sand made it unforgiving to those with sensitive skin however to Harei it felt different. Nirashi got up and completely ignoring the guy that had been previously talking to him he walks to the table the jinchuuriki chose to sat at.

"What are you guys looking at?" Causing a few freaks and monster to be said in the back. Letting out a huge laugh he got up unto his table. "You damn right I'm a freak, a fucking monster, Watch out cause if you get me mad" He traced his finger around his neck showing that they'd be dead. "Then it's lights out" He said laughing though the others weren't giving him dirty stares. "Now wheres my jounin" Harei said looking around.

He stood aside for a few moments listening to his banter with another student. 'He's quite the pissy one, I could get along with him.' Nirashi thinks to himself.

Prince clicked his tongue as the genin got up and completely ignored him, the guy went towards a guy with a black hood, he noticed that the guy just stood there for a little while seemingly listening in on the banter. Prince himself siddled a bit closer to them, hearing monster and other. Prince thought that there was only one person these people would be scared of and that would have to be the jinchuu, his eyes brightened as he thought it over, his genius nara mind quickly putting the pieces together.

After a short while the disrespectful genin sat down next to the black hooded guy and talked to him, he itnroduces himself apathetically to the jinchuu "Nirashi Cora Hyoushi, I'll be on your team I'm assuming." Prince clucked his tongue again, this guy was really disrespectful to him and all apathetic to the jinchuu, he disliked him right of the bat.

Prince walked closer to the jinchuu, standing in front of him, prince smiled and asked "are you Harei Chiridatsu?" The guy glared at him however Prince didnt back down either after a few seconds the guy seemed to think it over and said yes. The disrespectful genin that Prince talked to before looked at him, his head bobbing up and down like he was making some kind of music or whatnot. "im Prince Nara, I was told to look after you as a teammate, we better get along" Prince said smile still intact. The guy just grunted it seems and Prince took it upon himself to sit beside him.

Busting into the door Ayumi fixed herself up, bowing to the class. "Sorry for being late. Team 1 Prince Nara, Harei Chiridatsu, Niraishi Hyoushi you're with me" She said with a smile.

Prince, Harei and Niraishi stood up in unison and followed their sensei out of the class and walked in the village. Prince could tell that the sensei was a bit jumpy, as if she was thinking that her team was too silent for her taste. Harei kept to himself, Niraishi was busy making his brand of music and Prince liked to take notice of the surrounding and talk as little as possible.

The sensei finally stopped and told us about the mission. It was a D Class Mission, with that Prince sighed. A too easy mission for someone with a genius mind like him.

Ayumi tried to lighten up the tension as they walked out of the village. She always hated awkward silences and this one wasn't helping. "Sooo guys introduce yourselves what are ya into, Hobbies, interests, dislikes, likes, dreams?" Her rapid list hoping to get some kinda interesting answer in order to form some common ground with her student. The Ichibi Jinchuuriki was the first to speak not wasting any time "The Names Harei Chiridatsu, My hobbies are fighting and talking about how great I am. Interests wise well" With that the Jinchuuriki took his time admiring his jounin's body.

"Let's say I love chemistry. Dislikes are naps, never had one and thus I hate it" he was referring to the fact that whoever contains the Ichibi is unable to sleep due to fear of having their psyche eaten away. And My dream is to become the Kazekage, Building a giant statue of me for everyone to admire" Harei said pointing to his chest proudly. Ayumi let out a nervous chuckle and turned to the others "What about you guys?"

"Name: Prince Nara. Hobbies: reading books, reading people's expression... jacking off with the manga's i read." Prince smirked a little as he heard an undignified squeek. interests: the jinchuuriki's and... their hosts" Prince could tell that the sensei thought he was starting a fight "likes:... Good looking guys and unstable persons" With that he swore Harei gave him a dirty look. "dislikes... weak people. Dream: Would marrying the ichibi host be considered a dream?" He asked innocently at his sensei waiting for her to answer or for Harei to react._

Prince opened his eyes and giggled, Harei sure have changed the two years that Prince and him had become a team. He had become more mellow and wasn't as much as a pain in the ass like before, in more ways than one. As he look up into the sky, the bird that he had sent to the Kazekage had come back and on its beak was a scroll.

He quickly opened the scroll and read the letter, he was to send the coordinates and wait for reinforcements, a bunch of ninja's from different villages would arrive to help him out. What Prince was thinking if this other Ninja's could be trusted. Well, for now it seemed that taking a rest was the first thing he should do.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 20, 2010)

*Ryohei Toketo, Towards Sunagakure*



migukuni said:


> *Ryohei Toketo, Mist Village*
> 
> Ryohei looked over at the mission scroll and rolled it back then stood up. "Don't worry about me, Who do you think your talking to?" Ryohei said as he snatched his Shigure Kintoki and left. "I'll be back in a week and you better buy me chocolates." Ryohei growled out, and Shuuhei grinned he liked it when Ryohei showed his childish side. Having an adopted younger brother felt good somehow.



*Ryohei Toketo, Towards Sunagakure*

Ryohei took out a piece of chocolate that Shuuhei had cunningly placed on his jacket pockets. He placed it in between his teeth as he slung his Shigure Kintoki in his back. Some people looked at him as he passed by probably thinking why a small kid no more than 9 was slinging around a sword that was almost three-fourths of his height. He crunched the chocolate slowly while he walked in the middle of the street, the bottom part of the chocolate bar poking out of his cute petite mouth. He ruffled his pockets taking out the Scroll again to read the mission. 

*Mission Title: Search for Harei Chiridatsu*
Rank: A
Area: Hidden Cave in the Outskirts of Sand Country
Description: Kisuke Aburame (Konoha), Ryohei Toketo (Kirigakure) and Prince Nara (Sunagakure) are to team up and find the Ichibi Jinchuuriki of Sunagakure. As a show of Trust Konoha and Kiri had sent out Jounins to help out the sole witness of the capturing of the Ichibi, Prince Nara.

Kisuke Aburame The Seven Tail Jinchuuriki​
He was slightly curious, Sunagakure was pretty far, it would probably take him a day or two if he was in full sprint. luckily though Shuuhei knew a guy who owns an extremely fast boat that can take him to the upper part of Konoha Outskirts in just an hour. Although from the last time that Ryohei used it, he found out that it was an extremely dangerous boat, because the boat rocked heavily from the waves that was crashing on the small boat. When he get their Shuuhei also had a friend that owns and air boat, a boat that works with Air jutsu, he said that he was able to win it in an auction from Sky Island.

Ryohei pocketed the mission scroll and sprinted out of the village and towards the docks. The early morning air was slapping on his face and he kept his mind on track. This would be a dangerous mission, an A rank mission, it was the first time he'd gotten an A-Rank, usually it was a single person B Rank, or together with Shuuhei. He quickly traversed through the forest pushing his body to the limits, according to the mission scroll he should arrive at Sunagakure by nightfall or early morning and if he takes his time, he was pretty sure he won't arrive on time.

He arrived at the docks by noon time and he quickly walked towards the speed boat that he and Shuuhei usually uses when they were off in a hurry. The guy who usually sails the boat was there, he looked over at Ryohei and waved. *"Yow Kid, Shuuhei-san told me you were in a hurry?"* The guy said as he nodded and ushered Ryohei towards the boat. *"Seems weird that I don't see the dotting Shuuhei-san with you, normally he would be around glaring daggers at anyone who so much as looks at you."*

"He's not in the mission with me right now..." Ryohei said slightly blushing. Shuuhei was a little bit too overprotective of him this past few months that they went back to Kirigakure. They got inside the boat and they sped off towards Konoha. Ryohei took this time to calm down and sit at the side of the boat, taking a rest from his fast running towards the dock.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 20, 2010)

*Mushroom Forest, with Taki Team Two and Lul*

Hitogoroshi and the others moved silently through the the thig green mist. It wasn't really mist but spores from the humongous mushrooms. Hitogoroshi made a few gestures with her hands and Junsui and Kurai moved silently toward a hole in the ground

*Earlier*

"We are right on top him" Rinko whispered in a confused tone
"I can feel a human chakra source right underneath us"
"Doton technique?" Junsui suggested
"He's under ground, a cave maybe" Hitogoroshi said
"So spread out and find a cave?" Junsui asked
"Wait" Kurai said
"You and me can use kage bunshin to search for the entrance"

Hitogoroshi nodded and Junsui and Kurai made the seal and six clones appeared in a large puff of smoke. They told the clones what they were looking for and the clones disappeared quickly into the thick green fog of mushroom spores. About a minute later Kurai opened his eyes

"The entrance to the cave is 100 meters to the north"

*Here and now*

Hitogoroshi and the others nodded as the moved silently through the soft undergrowth of the mushroom forest. It was just smaller mushrooms, they made almost no noise when stepped on. They were incredibly soft, Junsui moved with his hand always on the hilt of his sword. 

"We should scout the cave a bit before we go in" Hitogoroshi suggested
"I have a telepathic link with my horos" Rinko said
"They can pass through walls and stuff" she said 

She made several hand seals and small translucent white orbs with black dots for eyes and smiling faces began to materialize around Rinko. She sent them into the hole and closed her eyes. She could see where they were going, they weren't as fast as using kage bunshins but they were safter. They wouldn't trip any traps that were set. After about fifteen minutes she opened here eyes.

"I know where he is and I know how to get to him"
"He's in a big room with a high roof"

Hitogoroshi nodded

"Lead the way Rinko-chan, everyone else keep your eyes and ears peeled"

*Elsewhere*

"It seems I have visitors" a man's voice said

The man stood up and looked toward the entrance of the cave, he had long scraggly hair. His eyes were green and so were his finger nails, a side effect from inhalation of the spores. He didn't feel sick as he used to when his mask was first torn by one of the spore bears as he called them. He smiled a menacing smile. He'd thought Kusa would never send people to kill him but it seems he was wrong. He'd fled Kusa earlier in the year carrying with him plans for a chemical weapon that drew on the spores of the mushroom forest to become even more deadly.

"No person can set foot in here without me knowing"
"I made this place after all"

He made his way to the wall the room and made some hand seals then clapped his hand to the wall

"Lets see how they like my Changing Maze jutsu"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 20, 2010)

*Field outside Iwagakure, with Iwa Team Two
*
Shisu watched as the snake that had swallowed the such  large dose of his poison wasn't among the snakes that disappeared. He looked at Sparrow with shock on his face

"That snake shouldn't be able to move" he said slightly taken aback
"It's like my attack did nothing to it"

He watched as Baishana activated a technique that gave the snake a boost. He wasn't sure what were the exact effects of the jutsu yet but he knew it wasn't good. Baishana talked and it seemed that Shisu was completely ignored by him which wasn't at all a bad thing. If he could get a surprise attack on the man he could make a difference. Suddenly the snake jolted forward toward where Sparrow and Shisu were. The bird Sparrow sat atop took off to avoid the snake and Shisu saw sparrow reaching to pull him onto the back of the bird but their hands just missed each other as the bird carried her to safety. 

Suddenly Shisu turned to see Baishana in his face he tried to make seals but Baishana kicked him. he was barely able to block the attack, he didn't really block it either it just somehow managed to prevent the attack from knocking him out. The force of the attack sent him sailing though the air, 

"This is the perfect chance" Shisu said

He began to make seals again but Baishana appeared above him and kicked him out of the air to the ground. He slammed into the ground with a thud kicking up some dust. The second attack had hit him with no resistance, he began to get to his feet but Baishana hit him again knocking him through the air. He hit the ground and slid and his vision began to blur slioghtly, he tried to push himself to his feet. He prepared his body to be hit again but the attack never came. He heard Akihiko shout something but he couldn't make out what it was. There was a bright flash that made his eyesight worse, coupled with the blurry vision he could barely see anything. He pushed himself to his feet and tried to focus his eye sight at where Akihiko was. His eyes came into focus just in time to see a whip of lightning streaking toward him. He dove out of the way just in time the attack was avoided by Baishana also.

"I thought my attacks might have friendly fire, that thing almost electrocuted me" Shisu thought

He moved away but it seemed Baishana had put him out of his thoughts he made some hand seals and spat out two orbs of green gas.

"I'll just keep this close in case he tries to come at me again" Shisu thought

He knew the battle was a little beyond him though, his eyesight was blurring in and out. Baishana's attacks had really hurt him it took all of his concentration not to faint right then and there.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 20, 2010)

*Agito Senju*

*Team Agito; Deadman's Land, Land of Waterfalls*

Finally, Team Agito had made it to their destination. Agito Senju carefully scanned the area around him for any hostility. There wasn't much around, scraps, trash, waste, and large scattered pieces of metal and wood were in sight. As they were informed, the was nothing more than a barren wasteland. "I apologize to the both of you." Agito clenched his fist with a little anger in him.

"For my leadership to have taken us so long to get here. I know I'm terrible. After this mission, could one of you please throw me into a river? Dead-weight doesn't need to be carried," the Senju spoke with his head down and his eyes closed. Agito noticed something flying at the corner of his eye. When he turned to see, he saw that it was yet another bird dispatched by his father. "Another one?" he wondered what it could be this time. Agito found it strange, his father didn't usually conversat with him. Even if it was by letters.

The bird dropped down a letter into Agito's hand and returned from whence it came. A confused look could be seen on his expression when he opened it. It was about a mission, but this didn't seem to be from the Hokage. It was from his father and what he wanted Agito to do almost made his jaw drop. After the Senju was done reading, the paper bursted into flames.

His father most likely didn't want anyone else, but Agito to read it. The Senju boy dropped the burning paper to the ground and let it turn into ashes. _Father, whats the meaning of all of this? No! I shouldn't question his decisions. Its not right..."_ as he thought to himself a few sweat drops went down his face. He breathed calmly for a while and turned to his team, "That was nothing of importance, probably was just sent to the wrong person. Anyways lets continue on with the mission. Now here's my plan; Bagunotoko, I've read about the Aburame clan and I've read some about their jutsu. From what I remember you have an Insect gathering technique that allows you to gather in more insects. I want you to use the insects around the area to to gain information from them about the latest location of the beast.. He then turned his attention toward Yuki, "Yuki, when we get there I you want you and Grizzly to see if you can gain a scent of the beast so we can locate it."

Agito turns back around with still serious eyes, "When and if we find the beast I want you, Bagunotoko to use your insects to drain the chakra out of it in order to weaken it. From there, Yuki and I when attack the beast in order to damage it. After that, I will capture it so it will be unable to move. Finally, we'll use these Talismans to seal it away."   Agito Senju removed the Talisman from his pocket and looked into it. "As long as I have the blood of a Senju, I will not let either one on you be killed. That is my promise to you both. Now, lets begin. Bagunotoko, your first." Agito looked at his teammate with a simple expression.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 20, 2010)

*Duval's Land Base, with Togatta*

Togatta looked at the man standing in front of him, He was a tall man with broad shoulder and big arms. He had a number of scars all over his body and he held a humongous sword in his hands. It was easily bigger than Togatta. The man stuck the tip of his sword in the ground and leaned on it

"So you're a kiri ninja eh?" the man said with a smile
"So you're a filthy pirate eh?" Togatta said in a mocking tone
"I can't believe they are letting kids be ninjas" the man said shaking his head
"You have some good reflexes but.."
"But nothing" Togatta said

He charged forward at the man and attacked him with a flurry of stabs and slashes. The man was parrying the attacks, Togatta was pressuring him though

"Looks like I need to take you seriously" the pirate said
"Bring it gramps" Togatta said with a snarl

The man rushed Togatta and their weapons clanged, he was much stronger than Togatta but Togatta easily dodged the heavier blows with his speed. 

"If you don't do better with that sword you'll lose it" Togatta said 
"I'd like to see you try you little punk" the man said his temper starting to show

He brought the sword down with a powerful over head slash but Togatta dodged the attack and jumped on the sword. He charged his swords with raiton and slashed the blade of the huge sword with all his strength putting two deep gashes in the sword. The man pulled the sword back but Togatta back flipped off the sword and landed in a crouched position the white raiton chakra on his swords winking out.

"You little fucker you destroyed my sword" the pirate said angrily
"I told you I would take it from you" Togatta said
"That's just a worthless hunk of metal now" 
"I don't need a sword to beat your ass"

The man threw the sword and dashed at Togatta, he was surprisingly fast when he wasn't lugging the humongous sword around. Togatta moved but the pirate was right there. He thrust one of his swords forward but the pitate dodged and grabbed his wrist and hit him on his fore arm hard forcing him to drop the sword. Before it hit the ground he kicked it sending it flying through the air it stuck in the wall with a loud thunk. Togatta spun his hand around reversing the hold but the man was stronger than him and he simply let him go and pushed him off.

"You wanna do this with no weapons?" Togatta asked
"Just two men fighting only with their bodies"

Togatta threw the sword he held in his hand without looking so that it stuck right next to the other sword in the wall. He assumed his fighting stance the pirate charged at him and he flowed through the movements dodging the mans attacks easily. The man couldn't touch him no matter how hard he tried

"I just started learning how to use those swords" Togatta said

A look of surprise appeared on the man's face as Togatta changed paste, he began to attack the man. The man was now scrambling to defend against Togatta's attacks. He dodged an attack by a hair's breadth but felt something warm trickling down his neck. His neck was sliced neatly open on the side 

"It was fun pirate bro" Togatta said

He appeared behind the man and he spun to face Togatta in time to be impaled by two extended bones protruding from Togatta's palms.

"You said no weapons" the man said weakly as he dropped to his knees
"I said with only our bodies" Togatta corrected him

Togatta extended his hands sideways and brought them together in a quick motion. White flashed as red sprayed through the air, there was a loud thud as the man's head hit the ground his eyes still full of surprise

"My body is a weapon" Togatta said

The bones retracted into his hand and he walked over to the where his swords were stuck in the wall. He pulled them free and twirled them around

"What now?" Togatta said to himself
"I was only supposed to kill bros and cause trouble I think"

He walked through the base twirling the swords around 

"ANY ONE THAT WANTS TO FIGHT THE WHITE FLASH OF KIRIGAKURE FEEL FREE TO COME AT ME RIGHT NOW!!!!!"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 20, 2010)

*Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko
*
Shisu grabbed Sparrows hand as she lifted him into the air. He wondered about Akihiko's safety but he had his summon standing right next to him. Shisu was finding it hard to focus. Those attacks had rattled him up good, at the speed the bird was moving it found it near impossible to see what was happening on the ground. 

"Thank's Sparrow-sama" Shisu said

He was sitting on the back of the bird doing his best to hold on, that alone was taking all his concentration. He closed his eyes and tried to relax but his body hurt all over

"If I had figured out how to do that thing grand father was showing me" Shisu mumbled
"I wouldn't be the only one in pan now"
"I have to help" Shisu said steeling himself
"Sparrow-sama, Mir-san get a little closer to that snake I have something for him"

The bird dived and Shisu stood with Sparrow's help he made hand seals and inhaled deeply

"Dokurappa" Shisu announced

A jet of poison flew from his mouth just before it hit the ground the poison seemed to become almost solid. It didn't splatter when it hit the ground. Instead it reared up like a big purple snake, it bared fangs that dripped poison. The time Shisu had closed his eyes, his eyesight was returning to normal.

"Lets see how that snake deals with my snake" Shisu said smiling at Sparrow
"Lets hit him from two directions at once"

Shisu was on his last leg but he could at least stand and control his poison snake. He fought the feeling to faint from fatigue, he couldn't let his team down and secondly and more importantly if he fell from off the back of Mir he would die.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 20, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
In the communications tower at the center of Duval's base, the two radio operators inside look around frantically through the windows, eyeing the carnage occurring all around the base from their birds eye view. 

"It's gotta be Shinobi, nobody else could move this fast!" one of them declares with an alarmed face. He reaches for a button to open up a communications channel with the Sea Base but before he can, suddenly a dense gray fog rolls in through the door. 

"What the hell?!" 

The fog drifts across the floor and then rises up as if it's a living creature. The two operators attempt to escape through an emergency escape hatch in the center of the room, but are quickly ensnared by the fog which surrounds them all on all sides. 

"I can't see!!" one of the operators exclaims, pawing his hands around blindly and trying to touch something familiar through the thick fog, the wall even. He attempts to run, knowing that the room isn't that big and that he should at least bump into the other side, but he can't seem to reach the other end of the room no matter how fast he runs. 

Suddenly he hears his partner scream in agony, and then nothing but errie silence. The operator spins around and draws a combat knife from his belt. "COME OUT YOU BASTARD AND FIGHT ME LIKE A MAN!?!" he shouts boldly, although his voice wavers with the palpable tone of fear. 

"Oh dear but I'm not a man!" a female voice responds mockingly through the fog, as if coming from all around him. 

Before he can even respond, he feels cold steel arch across his neck, and the fog suddenly dissipates as quickly as it appeared. Behind him stands a girl with a Kunai presses up to his Adam's Apple. She must be no older then 17 he realizes. To the man's horror, his partner lays face down in a pool of blood over by the entrance. 

The operator drops his combat knife and begins to cry, his body trembling. Fuck pride he thinks, I just want to live to see my family. "Please...please don't kill me!" he pleads. 

"You don't know how many times I've heard that line over the years," the girl says flatly, as if not impressed. 

"I only did this to make some money for my family. Times are tough. I've got a beautiful wife and a two year old daughter who are waiting for me back home!" 

It's subtle and barely noticeable but he can feel the girl's hand waver as he mentions his wife and daughter. Seconds pass by and he begins to wonder what she's thinking. 

"You have a daughter?" 

"Yu...yes, I do, and a sweet little angel she is too!" 

The girls grip around his neck becomes even looser, followed by more silence as if she's considering something. 

"Do you love your daughter?" 

"Yes of course I do!" 

For a brief moment the man thinks that she just might let him live, however that is his last thought as the girl slits his throat open. The last image he sees in his mind are his wife and daughter, waiting at home for a loved one that will never return. 

The girl looks down at the man as he lays on his side, and frowns slightly. "If you loved your daughter then you wouldn't have left her," she says darkly, before sitting down on a crate and tending to her slash wound. 

The girl would cry if she could, while thinking about the tragic irony of what she's become, but she has no more tears left to shed sadly.


----------



## migukuni (Apr 21, 2010)

*Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*



migukuni said:


> *Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*
> 
> "Oh, I seem to have forgotten that Akihiko-san still has summons even if he can't move yes?" Baishana said as he looked towards Akihiko, not taking notice of Shisu anymore, he probably thought he was knocked out or something.





Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwagakure, with Iwa Team Two*
> 
> He knew the battle was a little beyond him though, his eyesight was blurring in and out. Baishana's attacks had really hurt him it took all of his concentration not to faint right then and there.





StrawHat4Life said:


> *Hidden Stone...*
> 
> *Oh, look who's finally decided to use  their brain! *the Gobi remarks sarcastically.





Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*
> 
> Shisu was on his last leg but he could at least stand and control his poison snake. He fought the feeling to faint from fatigue, he couldn't let his team down and secondly and more importantly if he fell from off the back of Mir he would die.



*Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*

Razor hovered beside Akihiko like a very real specter that had no qualms on bashing anyone that comes close. Even Baishana kept his distance, he knew that a wrong move would end up with him being an burnt husk because of the lightning capabilities the summon had. Akihiko slowly stood up, he was able to slow down the poison and could now move more freely. "Use Raigeki no Yoroi if he gets close to me, otherwise keep him in a distance" Akihiko whispered as Baishana circled him, Akihiko saw in his peripheral vision that Sparrow had taken Shisu out of the way and Shisu was currently on the wings of Sparrows Samurai Pigeon and it seemed like they were ready to finish up the fight with the Snake.

Baishana leapt forward towards Akihiko and Razor but as soon as he was on range of Razor. Razor let loose a Raikyuu - Lightning ball. It went towards Bai, but the bastard quickly sidestepped it, unfortunately for him lightning balls follow the opponent until the opponent will be hit by the ball. Baishana turned again and the ball swept back, he cursed out and stopped, he activated his seikuken and swipe the lightning ball away, Aki could tell that he concurred some damage with what he did, however instead of backing away Bai speed towards him again.

"Jubaku Satsu" A misty but strong voice croaked out in Akihiko's back and Baishana stopped on his tracks as if invisible threads stopped him from going forward, slowly the genjutsu seeped into his mind invading and distorting it.

*Inside the Genjutsu*

Nurarihyon smiled gently as the surrounding area rippled in and out of Baishana's sight like stone was thrown into a calm lake, making the ripples lazy and relaxing. The area's ripples became misty as the Baishana got deeper and deeper to the genjutsu. Nura walked closer to Bai with his gentle smile still plastered on his face, the spirit sword on his hand rippling in and out of sight as if it was just a hologram rather than a real metal Wakizashi.

As Nura approached a vine slithered out of the ground intertwining each other and creeping up Baishana's legs while Bai stood rooted in his place transfixed in Nura's approaching figure. The vine hardened and turned into branches, still creeping up Bai's figure entrapping him cruelly in the tree, the trunk grew in his back stopping him if ever he wanted to get back away. The mist was crouching steadily towards Bai making his breathing hitch as if he was suffocating from the wind.

Nura's body dissipated into the mist making Bai look around frantically as if he was looking for the ghost that would take him into the afterlife. A hand crept out of the trunk on Bai's back followed by an arm and the shoulder and then the head of Nura, the other hand also creeping out of the trunk and together with it was Wakizashi that Nura holds.

*End of Genjutsu*

As this happened the misty clearing and the rippling background solidified and hardened Baishana looked down and saw that his head was still attached on his shoulders. however he was tied up by a lightning induced wire, a lightning bind. He grunted angrily and glared at Akihiko, he had forgotten of Akihiko's illusionist Summon, when he had speed towards him, he accidentally looked at the eyes of the summon and got captured on his genjutsu.

"Are you comfortable now?" Akihiko said grinning at the enraged Baishana


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2010)

*Land of Lightning...*
"So this contact that we're supposed to meet. Do you know what this person looks like? Also..." And this is the most important question Kazuma thinks. "...can we trust this person?" 

"Yea, I know who the person is we're meeting." Minori simply answers as she looks up into the clouds above. Kazuma's other question really made her actually think about her answer. "From my dealings with this person...I would say trust isn't going to be a problem at all, but..." Minori trails off as she get's up from her position against the rock. "You can never know what she is thinking. Always complaining about how old and fragile she is. Then she wears this smirk on her face that keeps anyone from reading her mind. You can truly never know what she's thinking." 

Well if Minori trusts her that's good enough for me, Kazuma thinks to himself. He knows all to well the tragedy that can befall a team when dealing with unknown contacts within a foreign country. In fact he's narrowly avoided some bad scrapes himself during past missions, after dealing with traitorous double agents. Ironically he can't help but think of the infamous example of that Hyuuga who's surveillance team was betrayed by their contact while in the Mist. The Hyuuga was killed and his Byakugan eye taken and implanted into a girl.

_What's her name again?_ 

Kazuma tries to recall the name of the young female Mist Ninja, known for her use of the Byakugan. From what he read of her in the Bingo Book (and she's not really that high ranked anyhow), he's vaguely aware that she uses Genjutsu. 

_Isane something or other..._

Before he can recall the girl's full name out of the dregs of his memory suddenly something fast moving out of the sky catches the corner of his right eye. "What's that?" he mutters under his breath, tensing up slightly at the possibility that it could be an enemy or intruder of some sort. 

A giant bird shoots out of the clouds and flies towards them. Kazuma looks at Minori, and judging by her calmness, quickly realizes that this is most likely their contact. 

The giant bird lands with incredible gracefulness onto the center stalagmite. Riding atop the bird is a woman with glasses and long hair, perhaps in her late thirties Kazuma figures. He thinks she's quite pretty no matter her age. However the perpetual Cheshire cat grin on her face throws off his ability to read her face. This one will be a tough nut to crack, he figures as she leaps off the bird and it desummons into a burst of smoke, but he likes challenges anyhow.  

Kazuma raises a curious eyebrow as she introduces herself. He didn't expect that their contact would be none other then the famous Bird Sage of Hidden Cloud. By the way Minori responds, she indeed seems to know the woman on a personal basis. Kazuma can't say that he's unsettled by the fact that two such high level ninja's are on this mission. Two big shots like these don't get personally involved unless the stakes and the dangers are high. 

_This is going to be an interesting mission. _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
As Mir hurls himself aloft, Sparrow keeps glancing back at Shisu with worry as he sits on Mir's back. The kid's "Air legs" as she likes to call them, don't seem to be right at all. The last thing they need is him falling off. 

"Thank's Sparrow-sama," Shisu says. 

_Oh heck no, did this kid just call me Sparrow-sama?! _

The Gobi snorts with laughter and teases Sparrow. *He must think you're an old lady! *

_Or that I'm just that cool!_

_*I highly doubt that....*_

She's never ever been referred to before with such an honorific as that and it honestly feels down right weird being called such a thing. In fact it kind of makes her feel like an old fogey. Sparrow associates it with people who are usually over forty and usually way way stronger, like Master Hatori, or Ulik (who himself hates the title as well). Sparrow however has no time to correct Shisu on how to properly refer to overly sensitive 15 year old girls (she assumes she's 15, it's her closest guess anyways) who like to fly on birds and have even more overly sensitive Demons inside their bodies. 

"Sparrow-sama, Mir-san get a little closer to that snake I have something for him."

_There he goes again!_

Mir dives towards the snake and Sparrow helps the boy up to his feet, making sure to keep herself out of the line of fire as he preps what is likely going to be some gnarly poison. Shisu spews a jet of poison onto the ground that suddenly forms into a giant snake. Sparrows eyes widen at the effect, impressed that Shisu can exercise that kind of control.

"Lets see how that snake deals with my snake" Shisu said smiling at Sparrow. "Lets hit him from two directions at once!"

Sparrow continues funneling her chakra through the solos of her boots and grips Shisu's arm tightly to make sure he doesn't fall. "I won't let you fall!" she assures him. 
_*
Your chakra supply is running low Sparrow. We need to open up our connection more! *_

_No way, we both know what happens when our chakras meld too much! _

Mir quickly circles around to the other side of Baishana's snake summon, Shisu's poison creature on one side and them on the other, forming a pincer for them both to attack at the same time. Sparrow takes a deep breath, inhaling a large amount of air into her lungs until she reaches full capacity. She forms a quick string of hand seals, collecting the last remnants of her own chakra. 

*"Wind Release: Vacuum Sphere!"*

Sparrow lowers the black cloth covering the bottom half of her face and spits out a quick series of four compact orbs of spiraling wind, the size of large softballs, that fly at the snake like bullets. *BAM! BAM! BAM! BAM!* The wind orbs slam into the snakes hide and pierce it's scales,  causing it to writhe in pain. Sparrow suddenly feels very drained from the chakra depleting jutsu, the only thing allowing her to maintain her balance (which is second nature to her) is the rush of adrenaline coursing through her body. She hopes that Shisu can finish the thing off.


----------



## Karma カルマ (Apr 21, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

The search and destroy party had been wondering around the underground labyrinth for some time before Kurai spoke. "Something is wrong" Kurai said coming to a stop, "it shouldn't be taking us this long to locate the target." "He hasn't moved" Rinko confirmed, "we just need to navigate this maze." "Its not that simple" Kurai said still trying to figure out what was going on, "I feel like we are being misdirected somehow." "The target has some skill, it wouldn't be a stretch to know he is aware of our presence and is utilizing a technique" Hitogoroshi said simply. "Whatever he is using my eyes will reveal it" Kurai said activating his kekkai genkai.

Kurai observed the dirt walls carefully and his eyes widened in recognition. "There is chakra running through these walls, we are trapped in a doton technique" Kurai said working it out as he spoke. "It seems like he is changing the maze with his chakra leading us around in circles." "The stealth part of this mission is over" Hitogoroshi said becoming serious, "Kurai give me a hand here, we can't afford to let him escape he knows we are here."

"Give me a direction" Hitogoroshi said to Rinko. Rinko pointed at a wall before speaking, "he is about 50 meters that way" Rinko said. "Kurai lets go" Hito said forming seals. Kurai recognized the seals and followed suit. "Raiton" "Gian" Hitogoroshi and Kurai said firing bursts of lighting from their mouth. The lightning pierced the dirt walls decimating them. "Keep going, and fast" Hito said forming seals again, "I'll give you soldier pills later if necessary." "They won't be" Kurai said just before lightning steamed from his mouth decimating another wall.

A few seconds later the takigakure ninja burst into a chamber. "Looks like you guys caught on pretty fast" a man's voice said from the other side of the chamber. "Tired already?" the man asked looking at Kurai who was panting from using so many Gians in such a short space of time. "Don't be a hopeful fool" Kurai said undoing one of the leather bands around his left bicep. "Kurai's chakra just jumped back to normal" Rinko thought surprised, "what did he just do?"

"You know why we are here" Hitogoroshi said her eyes shining with excitement, "we won't go easy on you." "You should have left the children at home" the man said playfully, "how are you going to fight me and defend them at the same time?" the man asked. "Your overestimation of yourself and underestimation of your enemy will lead to your untimely demise" Kurai said flatly. Junsui's eyes were locked on the man with deadly focus, his hand was in prime position to draw his sword immediately. "On your mark sensei" Junsui said quietly.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 21, 2010)

*Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*

Shisu looks on watching Sparrow closely to see what she does so he'll know to react. He can control his poison snake with just his mind so he doesn't need to move around much. The wind whips through his hair and over his face making him squint. He can tell that Sparrow is accustomed to riding on the back of birds. He on the other hand is accustomed to having the ground firmly underneath his feet. Sparrow releases him and he stands up with chakra molded to his feet. She makes some hand seals very fast and begins to suck in air.

"Another Fuuton attack" Shisu thought to himself

He remembered the combination attack that Sparrow and Mir had tried earlier and the snake dodged it. He figured it may work out again if he didn't do something. He controlled his snake to rush at the summon, he could tell the summon didn't know what to do about the snake. It couldn't bite it nor could it constrict it. So it just writhed out of it's way when the poison snake darted at it. He timed his attack so that Sparrow could get the opening she needed. His snake lunged at the summon causing it to turn it's back on Sparrow just as she executed her jutsu. Shisu watched as she spit the balls of air out of her mouth, her timing was perfect. 

The balls of wind hit the snake making loud noises and they burst open it's body. Shisu didn't hesitate his snake charged the summon and opened it's mouth wide engulfing the summons entire body in a purple viscous liquid that dripped off the snake in thick globs as it lay on the ground. The poison was a paralytic poison and with the amount of poison it ingested before with this second dose. The snake shouldn't have been able to move the poison should have already been working on the snake's organs from the first dose. That second dose was overkill.

"I think we did it Sparrow-sama" Shisu said with a smile
"That thing shouldn't be able to move again"

His knees buckled a little but he straitened out hopefully before Sparrow noticed

"Can we go down now please?" Shisu asked 

It wasn't that he was uncomfortable riding the back of a samurai pigeon when he could faint at anytime and fall to his death. It was that he was simply more comfortable with his both feet on the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2010)

*Leviathan Island...*
Isane leaps down from the communications tower and scans the surrounding area with her Byakugan, quickly honing in on her teammates. Judging by all the bodies laying about the base, they've done a pretty thorough job of snuffing out every single Pirate on this base. 

_Which leaves only Duval and his men over on their seaborne base. _ 

One of her teammates must've been thinking the same thing as suddenly the cannons of the base ring out with a deafening and thunderously booming sound. Like a twenty gun salute, the cannons fire rapid fire, blasting away cannonballs that fly far off over the horizon. Right towards Duval's base she realizes with a grim smirk.

Isane quickly runs off, knowing that Duval shouldn't be too far behind now. The Pirate that she had brainwashed, probably one of the last Pirates still alive on this base, had delivered the message. She had made sure of that...Arlong is here. 

She catches up with Suimaru and his guardian Ameryllis. Up ahead Togatta appears as well, screaming challenges to anyone left alive, ever the confident little berserker she notes. Isane however immediately notices something off about the Suimaru's expression, his eyes. They convey a slight undertone of blood lust that she hasn't seen from him before. She knows that look all to well after dealing with her fair share of Mist Ninja. Men like Misuto and Arlong have that kind of savage glint of intensity in their eyes all the time. The kind of look that says, I can kill you when I want and how I want, and I'll have me a good old time while doing it.  

"Duval should be on his way hopefully," she tells them. "We should get ready...."  

Finally she narrows her right eye at Suimaru with a look of slight concern. 
"You doing alright by the way?" 
_
Enroute to Leviathan Island..._
Duval rides atop the giant Leviathan as it skims across the waves with tremendous speed and generating a giant tsunami like wave in its wake. Leviathan Island grows larger and larger as they pick up speed. He befriended the giant beast all those years ago after his "father" spared his life and freed him from captivity. It is his only true friend, they are both monsters afterall. 

Suddenly volley's of cannonballs fly over their heads from the Island, and blast into the sea base behind them. Duval could easily erect a giant wall of water to defend them but his crew are not his concern anymore. His only concern is and always has been the man waiting for him at his land headquarters. The man who wanted to create own Bijuu, but instead got a hideous monster. 

Live or die he shall make that bastard remember this day. Duval screams in a booming voice as the docks appear in the distance, and he feels his anger roil over himself.From atop the Leviathan, Duval sends a giant twenty five foot wave towards the docks to herald his arrival. The Leviathan springs out of the water and rides the giant wave, like a surfer catching the greatest wave of his life. The Leviathan roars loudly, and as they close in the wave crashes into the docks, devouring the ships assembled there. 

Duval remains atop the Leviathan's head at the edge of the water and draws out a giant harpoon gun back strapped to the back of his armor. The harpoon tips are laced with poison and are derived from a rare deep venomous sea Jellyfish, able to induce cardiac arrest within five minutes without immediate medical aid. He scans the trashed docks through his visored helmet, breathing heavily, and he raises his harpoon gun high over his head. 

*"ARLONG!!!!!" *


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 21, 2010)

Suimaru had never felt so bloodlusted. He felt invincible and feel as though he could kill anyone. Thats what worried Ameryllis. She feared that the beast could be taking over. If it did and was unleashed then.......no one would survive its rage. The thing almost took down kiri in the past. It would easily olbliterate the people here.

"You doing alright by the way?" Isane said. Suimaru turned to her with his yellow eyes. He could hear the beast in him roar telling him to kill her but Suimaru resisted.

Yea. He said with a menacing tone in his vioce. Out of his boody red chakra began bubling but he quickly suppressed it. Now wasn't the time but he would soo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
Sparrow observes the snake as it writhes on the ground in what must be unimaginable pain from the raw poison coursing through its body. 

"AND STAY DOWN!!!" she shouts at it, as if her words will prevent another miraculous recovery. She certainly doesn't have enough juice left to go another round with this thing (without surrendering herself to the Gobi's chakra that is, something which isn't an option for her at the moment).  

"Can we go down now please?" Shisu asks. 

Sparrow turns around and grins at the boy, noticing that he's on his last legs. Hell a slight breeze might bring him down even. She feels incredibly drained herself, from literally using almost every jutsu in her arsenal. A mistake that Master Hatori will surely scold her for she's sure, when he reads the report of this battle. 

"Sure,"  Sparrow tells Shisu. She pats Mir on the neck, "Take us down...gently please." 

"Will do!" 

Before they land Sparrow suddenly remembers something. She punches Shisu lightly in the shoulder, while holding onto his arm with her free hand (can't have your teammate faceplanting onto the ground). "You call me _sama_ again and I'll give you a knuckle sandwich right in the nose," she tells him with a Cheshire cat like grin that makes it unclear if she's joking or not. "But _sempai_ however will do!" she adds with a pretend air of superiority, before dropping the act and laughing out loud.  

Mir drops slowly towards the ground at a controlled pace and lands beside Akihiko and that fool Baishana, who she's pleased to note has been ensnared by the Sanada boy. Sparrow helps Shisu climb off Mir's back and onto the ground. As soon as her own boots hit the ground she feels the adrenaline dump in her body come crashing down. All the bumps and bruises which before had been masked, now come fully to the surface in one glorious cacophony of pain and discomfort. 

Mir bows low towards Sparrow and Shisu. "Later Blondie!" he tells Sparrow before disappearing in a puff of smoke. 

*I can easily make you feel as good as new with a full infusion of my chakra you know. *

_Yeah and then I'd end up going batshit crazy and going on a rampage. We've already been down this road Dolly, and it's not a pretty one. _

*You have to face it and master it one day. *

_I know...._

The only thing that keeps Sparrow going is her anger at the sight of Baishana. "Good job Akihiko. You really got him good!" she tells her teammate and pats him on the shoulder. "And I'm sorry for being a bit of a bitch back there after you saved my bacon," she adds in a low voice. However she quickly makes a beeline towards Baishana next. 

*BLAM!* 

Sparrow cracks Baishana across the jaw. "That was for hurting my teammates!" She shakes her right fist and suddenly punches him a second time.

"And that was for hurting my fist with your ugly face!" 

She debates punching him a third time, but a broken hand doesn't sound too thrilling at this point. "You said that you want to take the Jinchuuriki! WHY?!"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 22, 2010)

*Under the Mushroom forest in Kusa with Junsui and the others
*
"On your mark sensei" Junsui said quietly

Hitogoroshi put up her hand to stop him

"I'm obviously had a huge disadvantage" the man said

He began to make seals and slammed his hand to the ground

"Iron Army" he said

Figures began to rise out of the ground and the walls until the room was filled with them

"Now the tables have turned in my favor"

Hitogoroshi growled and charged forward hitting one of the soldiers a punch after activating her Doton Domu. But to her surprise there was a loud clang and the creature just turned it's head and smiled.

"Yes, I have a bloodline limit"
"I can create steel"
"Each of these soldiers is made of steel" 

He walked over to the thing that must have been the bomb he was working on and tapped it and it disappeared in a large puff of smoke. The man bent and picked up a scroll and tucked it away

"Since this base has been compromised I think it's time to relocate"

He turned to walk and Hitogoroshi made some hand seals and spat a Raiton attack, she thought the steel soldiers were doton based but the result was unexpected. It just absorbed the attack and shone for a little while, the missing nin turned and walked toward a wall that opened up for him. Hitogoroshi cursed loudly and made more seals and spat out a huge dragon head made of flames. She followed the attack through the crowd, some of the soldiers began to melt away from the intense flames and the others moved out of the way.

"I'm going to get that coward" Hitogoroshi called back as she punched the wall shattering it before it reformed

Junsui moved to follow her but a soldier swung a humongous axe at him. He easily parried the attack but he was knocked backward by the force of the blow. He made a kage bunshin to catch him and looked back at the others

"Well this sucks" Junsui said

He looked around the room at the hundreds of soldiers, they all had different weapons and there were no less than 200 around the room. Only a few had been melted away by Hitogoroshi and they were blocking the area where Hitogoroshi and the man had disappeared

"Well guys" Junsui said with a smile
"It looks like we have to defeat an army"
"Who's up for the challenge"

He looked at Kurai who nodded and Rinko who looked more serious than she'd ever looked before. Lul stood looking around at the steel soldier like a feral cat.

"I think we'll need a little assistance"

He stuck his sword in the ground then bit his thumb quickly and smeared the blood on his palm and made some hand seals. 

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" Junsui announced

There was a humongous explosion of smoke, as it cleared away a pair of lizards about seven feet tall stood looking around their tongues flickering in and out. Junsui was a little surprised at the second lizard he had never seen it before. It was red and yellow and held what seemed to be a humongous war bow in it's hands

"Who's he?" Junsui asked
"My brother Ekiji" Ekisho said with a smile
"Good thing I brought him too"

They looked at the steel soldier and Junsui realized they weren't moving on them. 

"I think they were instructed to stop us from following" Junsui said
"Well lets get rid of them and follow Hito sensei" Rinko said impatiently

With that Junsui pulled his sword free and spun it around

"I hope you can cut steel sensei" Junsui said mockingly as he looked back at the lizards
"Lets do this"


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 22, 2010)

*Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*

Shisu steadies himself as the great bird goes down Sparrow suddenly punches him, he was slightly startled by the attack. He looked over at her with a worried look

"I hope she's not under some sort of genjutsu" he thinks to himself

She looks normal so it can't be that

"You call me sama again and I'll give you a knuckle sandwich right in the nose," 
"But sempai however will do!"

Shisui looks at her uneasily, she is the Jinchuriki of the Iwagakure, she deserved the honorific but if she requested to be called otherwise there wasn't anything he could do

"I'm sorry Sparrow-sempai" he said with a smile of his own
"Now I know"

As soon as they landed on the ground, Shisu looks on as the bird disappears in a puff of smoke. He thought about summons but his clan didn't have any contracts that he knew about. It would be kinda cool to have some more people or as the case was animals to talk to. Shisu pulled out his mask from where he'd stored it earlier. He put it to his face and it seals away his chakra, he felt a little better with it on. More comfortable it stopped his usage of chakra also making him feel a little better. He looked over at Akihiko who seemed to be back after being poisoned. Shisu thought about the poison removal technique. It may have been effective for something as simple as that snakes venom but it wouldn't work so easily on any of the poisons he made within his body. 

He drifted off at first thinking about the happening of the day when he saw Sparrow rock Baishana and shake off her hand. He thought idly about doing it too but he would probably hurt his hand if he did that. 

"He want's Jinchuuriki?" Shisu thought as he listened to the exchange
"I'll never let anything happen to Sparrow-sempai" Shisu thought

He'd only met her that day but he already had mountains of respect for the girl. No one had ever treat him normal, she treated him like just another ninja from Iwa. He would protect her with his life if needed. Hopefully this was over though. They would turn this guy over to the proper authorities and rest up for their mission.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 22, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta
*
Togatta walked through the base shouting at the top of his voice challenging anyone that will take him on

"These pirates suck" he said angrily

He'd fought a few others but they were running away from him. It was no fun to fight people that were trying to run from you.

"I thought pirates would be cooler for some reason"

He saw the others up ahead and walked over to them. When he reached them he noticed something different about Suimaru. He wasn't the same as he usually was. He wasn't afraid though, he was excited. He was about to comment on it but Ameryllis shot him a glare and he thought better of it.

"So what do I do now?" Togatta asked

Suddenly as if called there was the sound of water gushing toward him. He turned and looked up and saw a humongous beast riding a huge wave. The crest of the wave was several stories high. 

"Well this is some bull shit" Togatta said
"*ARLONG!!!!!*" Duval shouted

Togatta moved out of the way of the wave as it crashed down destroying the ships at the docks. The water rushed up and Togatta jumped into the air onto the roof of one of the buildings to avoid the water.

"So that's Duval" Togatta said stooping


----------



## migukuni (Apr 22, 2010)

*Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Hidden Stone...*
> 
> Sparrow suddenly feels very drained from the chakra depleting jutsu, the only thing allowing her to maintain her balance (which is second nature to her) is the rush of adrenaline coursing through her body. She hopes that Shisu can finish the thing off.





Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*
> 
> She debates punching him a third time, but a broken hand doesn't sound too thrilling at this point. "You said that you want to take the Jinchuuriki! WHY?!"





Vash TS said:


> *Field outside Iwa, with Shisu, Sparrow and Akihiko*
> 
> He would protect her with his life if needed. Hopefully this was over though. They would turn this guy over to the proper authorities and rest up for their mission.



*Akihiko; Iwagakure Outfield*

Akihiko looked over as Sparrow and Shisu as they flew down towards him. Sparrow's summon leaving in a puff of smoke. Akihiko could tell that Shisu was on his last leg and Sparrow's chakra was almost depleted, well Akihiko himself could barely stand, using poison removal then double intricate summon was a sure way of overfatiguing one's chakra control. Seeing Shisu's technique made him wonder if how long it would take for him to nullify the poison, well at the level Shisu was at now, he could probably easily cleanse the chakra poison from his system if ever that happens. He've heard from his mother that the Hadomaru's was a clan that had complex poisons, but Medical Ninja's of high caliber could nullify it easily depending on the level of chakra poison the user produces. He shook his head, thoughts like that would lead to rivalry and rivalry was one of the things Akihiko needn't think about.

"Good job Akihiko. You really got him good!" Sparrow tells her teammate and pats him on the shoulder. Sparrow was like that she was the type that can easily pat anyone in the shoulder or any other physical affections. "And I'm sorry for being a bit of a bitch back there after you saved my bacon," she adds in a low voice. Akihiko smiled slightly and nodded his head, Sparrow was strong in more ways than one.

Sparrow quickly makes a beeline towards Baishana next. 

BLAM! 

Sparrow cracks Baishana across the jaw. "That was for hurting my teammates!" She shakes her right fist and suddenly punches him a second time.

"And that was for hurting my fist with your ugly face!"  Akihiko chuckled at that, Sparrow was really Sparrow wherever you put her. He knew that Sparrow was angry but seeing her in that state made him smile, if it was him he would have just kept the anger and then do the torture to make himself feel better.

She debates punching him a third time, but a broken hand doesn't sound too thrilling at this point. "You said that you want to take the Jinchuuriki! WHY?!" 

"And you expect me to answer that? NAIVE BIRD" Baishana spat out at her before Sparrow could kick her with her full strength Akihiko stopped her and took her by the shoulders.

"Calm Down, Sparrow I doubt he's high enough in the circle to be trusted with such information, he was probably just sent like a common foot soldier or a common fodder." Akihiko said wryly as Sparrow calmed down but seemed to be still seething.

"Hmph, as usual your really knowledgable when it comes to organizing underlings and politics aren't you little Sanada Master." A female's voice giggled as a figure approached them from near the woods in the distance. At her back was a lumbering large man, or what seemed like a man. "It's unfortunate but I don't think you have any strength left to fight me. Well its not bad to tell you I suppose, but we always travel in pairs..."

"Another reject..." Akihiko growled out dropping his usual calm manner in a second, but he composed himself again. It was true Sparrow and him can still fight but he doubt they could take her on, Shisu was already resting in a rock, he was fully depleted at the moment. Akihiko looked at Sparrow and saw that she was still determined to fight or flee or whatever she was deciding, he wondered idly if she was thinking of going on a full fledge bijuu rampage, they would surely be able to escape but he doubt Sparrow would go that far... or would she...

"Iris..." Baishana said as he looked towards the female.

"now, now Akihiko-Sama..." Akihiko's eyes turned into slits, the way she said sama was not respectful but rather insulting. "You are not our target, she is our only target you don't have to get involve... and young lady its better to just surrender yourself... or else..." She snapped her fingers and they heard a rather loud rumble behind them. 

Sparrow and Akihiko snapped back to look as an identical huge man that was beside Iris stood up beside Shisu. Shisu snapped to look at the huge man and escape however he was too slow and the huge man held him by his neck, Shisu pointing towards us. Akihiko cursed himself, how could he have not notice what was happening, he was too absorbed in his fight with Baishana that he didn't notice this trap? Sparrow and Shisu was in the air so there was no way they could tell the movements underground. He had already unsummoned Razor and Nura and before he could do so Shisu would already be dead.

"You've really gotten low Iris, taking a genin hostage" Akihiko spoke out calmly, but inside he was seething with rage and he didn't know what to do. He looked over at Sparrow, he didn't know what she was thinking but she was obviously not very happy, you could easily tell because of the words that she was using to express her feelings.

"Gotten really low?" Iris asked incredulously then laughed cruelly "I've always been low" She said proudly, Akihiko sweatdropped, somehow that broke the tension for him. A third huge man appeared behind them and took them both hostage holding their hands behind their back. Iris herself cut loose the lightning bind that was used to tie up Bai.

"You sure took your time, Iris..." Baishana said as he stood up and punched Sparrow on the face... twice "That was just pay back." Then he walked towards Akihiko kicking him in the stomack "And that was for playing with my mind."

"I think it would be better to follow them for now." Akihiko coughed out, blood seeping from the side of his lips he then looked pointedly at Shisu who was still held by the neck. However the guy that held Shisu threw him aside and went towards them taking a strong hold on Sparrow, while the other one on Akihiko.

"We have no use for the kid." Iris glared at the two giant men then growled out. "If they try to escape break their limbs."

Baishana and Iris walked off the third Giant man behind them while Sparrow and Akihiko walked behind them the two huge men flanking them.

*Tasuki, Towards Iwagakure Outfield*

Link: Tasuki Sanada

Tasuki ran through the outskirts of Iwagakure like he was flying in a pair of Mercury's Magical Shoes. He had gotten notice that some unknown ninja's were lurking in Iwagakure Outfields and from what he remembered that was the place Akihiko-sama and his two teammates flew towards. He cursed out thinking that he should commit sepuku if anything bad happened to Akihiko-sama, although he was not a samurai so he really didn't need to, but Akihiko was his life, he was his sole reason for living thus was the duty of Tasuki's Family.

Genro, can you tell where they are? Tasuki growled out as the  glared back at him.

*"Yes, I've gotten their scent... It's bad, I'm smelling Iris and Baishana but it seemed they have already left together with Akihiko-sama and Sparrow.* Genro answered growling.

"Can you tell where they went?" Tasuki said increasing his pace.

*"Not from here, If we get to where they fought it would be easier to track them down"* Genro answered as they shuttled towards the Outfield.

As they arrived in the Outfield they found it trashed like a fight happened, well that was obvious seeing that Akihiko and Sparrow won't likely get themselves easily captured.

*"Here, Tasuki I found a boy."* Genro growled loudly at Tasuki. Tasuki ran towards him looking at the Hadomaru boy who was knocked unconcious.

"Summon: Mitsukake" Tasuki said as he did a summon that unmistakably resembles a human appeared. "Heal him Mitsukake-san"

Mitsukake nodded and dropped down beside the boy activating his Shousen Jutsu a few minutes later and

"Ku~huck" The kid coughed as he looked up.

"You alright kid? Can you tell me what happened?" Tasuki said.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 22, 2010)

Ameryllis and Suimaru dodged the wave. They could see a guy there shouting Arlong. She guessed that was Duval. Ameryllis turned to Suimaru and could see he was itching to fight.

"Calm down Suimaru." She told him but could see she was ignored. Suimaru just keep looking at the pirate leader while clenching his fist.

"I said calm.."

"Shut up!" he yelled at her with anger. That surprised her. He'd never risen his vioce at her. The beast was clouding his mind...


----------



## Cjones (Apr 22, 2010)

_*Land of Lightning...*_

"Sorry I'm late, us old folks don't move as quick as you youngins!" With one last screech the bird erupted in a cloud of smoke filling the already cloudly sky. A small trail could be seen decending on their position and with a small thud the tall frame of a person became visible with their hands folded and a smirk plastered on their face.

"It's good to see you Jade The Bird Sa-no you rarely go by that now days do you? Jade "The Necromancer." Minori spoke introducing their arrival. "Now, now, titles aren't needed we have business yes? Jade will do just fine." She said with a small wave of her hand as she dismissed the title light-heartedly.

Kayo looked at the woman before her with admiration. Now if there was one thing Kayo respected, was legendary figures and the woman that now stood before them was one of the most legendary figures in her time. "Jade...the infamous Bird Sage is our contact!" Kayo spoke nearly flabbergasted looking at yet another Sage.

Jade's sly grin only made Kayo fall for her even more as she began to speak. "Quite a lively group you've assembled here Minori-san, but no time for idle chit-chat and what not. I'm here to tell you that the Land of Technology isn't a friendly a place as it use to be." A serious look found it's way into Jade's eyes, but her ever sly smirk remained. "Even the Raikage can't let us just walk in. So we're going to do this the old ninja way...by sneaking in." A small glint of mischievousness could be seen in her eyes.

A quick bite of her lip, a swab of blood on her gloved finger, and a string of hand seals. "Kuchiyose no jutsu!" A giant cloud of spoke gave the appearance of something big appearing, but as the cloud subsided what appeared was a dissapointment to any who assume something glamorous. "Man, I was expecting a really big bird like last time!" Kayo shouted as she began walking toward the group.

On the ground sat a small navy blue bird. "My little friend here will be our ride to sneak in undected." Before Kayo could protest and ask how a bird so small could even be fathom by any one to ride on, it's mouth enlarged to over eight feet high/wide. "Now, everyone in the faster we get there, the faster wen can begin going over exact details of the mission." Jade said ushering them into the blue birds mouth. As they all began to cautiously walk inside Minori walked pass the woman to whisper into her ear.

"You think you'll be all right? How's the..._seal_?"

_Flashback..._
_"Your eyes tell me you want to live, but what about the people you may have killed did they have the same choice? I find us humans to be truly mysterious beings.? Jade spoke coldly as her spear drove down to the person beneath her. The man?s blood painted her weapon and clothes. There?s much celebration as the area around the man?s body produced a seal similar to a kuchiyose jutsu. The words beneath her feet read ?Slot seal? and Jade could only curseed herself for falling for such a ploy. As the seal activated the man, in his life breath, spoke his final words.

?See?you in hell?whore!?_
_End..._

Jade hadn't answered as Minori walked by and into the bird. She took her silence as a means to not worry about it.

"Alright everyone, on to the Land of Technology!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 22, 2010)

Suimaru, well rather his beast was getting more agitated. He felt the beasts chakra begin flowing through him. The beast was powered by the waves. If Duval wasn't using suiton jutsu a person could see the water become violent.

"Suimaru....." Ameryllis began but was interupted when Suimaru growled at her. This was bad. The creature could burst out any moment. The armored man kept shooting water out in different directions.

"Kill him." The Rokubi told Suimaru.

Suimaru watched the man closely searching for a weakness. Just then a slash of water headed for them. As it slashed the building they were on they jumped to another roof and hid again but Duval had already seen them.

Arlong!!! He shouted as he began aiming most of his attacks at Suimaru.

"Dang it." he thought as he and Ameryllis dodged another attack. Ameryllis though had turned into her petal form.

Quit running away you coward!!!

Suimaru was getting more angry with each attack. The red chakra cloak became thicker and bigger.

All Ameryllis could do was watch the beast begin to take over. There was too much going on to do the ritual plus she couldn't take him away and leave his team mates to fight this enemy on their own.

She looked towards Suimaru but found he was gone. She looked around and saw him rush for Duval.

"Idiot."


----------



## Kenju (Apr 22, 2010)

*Haiou Ramsaro: Kumogakure*

Haiou sat lonely on top of the roof of his house. His eyes only showed sadness as looked down into nothing. Multiple bruises and scratches could easily be seen on his body and face. He had just recently came back from trying to put flowers over the graves. Though, some of the people weren't to happy with this random act and felt it as an insult.

This ultimately led to him being beaten and attacked, but nothing serious. Even though they were just ordinary villagers that he could possibly take out, he didn't want to hurt anyone unless he seriously had to. That's just the type of person Haiou always was. "Whats the matter weak little baby? Crying that you got your ass kicked? You really are a weak piece of shit you know that right?" a familiar voice as blond haired kid about his age appeared. It was Ojin, the person who always and will always torture Haiou mentally and emotionally. Haiou didn't even take a glance at him, he already knew who it was by the voice.

"I don't get it,.....I just wanna be loved.." Haiou said in a low sad tone as he hung his head down even lower. 

"Don't you get it dumbass? No one could love trash like you. Not even your own damned father. Hell, if I had a failure of a son like you I would kill myself too." Ojin gave his former friend a cold glare as he folded his arms.

"I suppose,..your right." Haiou slowly began to become more silent as he became more depressed. "Maybe,..I should take my own life away as well." the genin thought to himself as he began to look up at the cloudy sky.

Ojin quickly stepped forward after he heard his words. "Your bullshitting me right? Your actually gonna make them waste the I'm burying you smelly corpse? Besides, I'm in no way finished with your backstabbing ass. So don't even think about doing something like that, you coward." Ojin pointed down at Haiou while he spoke down on him.

"Yeah,..I'm sorry....I'd probably even be more of a nuisance in heaven."

"Heaven? Don't kid yourself weakass. Try to think of something more hotter. That's where they take bastards who betray their friends."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2010)

*Enroute to the Land of Technology...*
Kazuma stares dubiously at the small navy blue bird, their supposed transport to the Land of Technology. For a second he thinks this must be some kind of practical joke. He wouldn't be surprised either considering Jade's seemingly playful nature. 

"I don't think we're going to fit," Kazuma mutters sarcastically under his breath. 

Suddenly however the bird's mouth enlarged to the size of a small door. Should of seen that coming he realizes with a smirk. As Jade ushers them in with that perpetual grin of her's, Kazuma shrugs and slowly enters behind Kayo and Fox through the Bird's supersized beak. He can't help but feel that he's crossing the point of no return now. As he enters the darkly lit interior Kazuma notices Minori stop for a second behind him and whisper something at Jade. Unfortunately he doesn't catch what it was. 

_Wonder what that's about? _

However Kazuma files it away to ponder later, yet another piece to an ever expanding jigsaw puzzle. 

"Alright everyone, on to the Land of Technology!" Jade exclaims. 

Kazuma feels the bird move and the slightly squishy floor beneath his boots trembles slightly. I hope that means we're moving, he thinks to himself. Headed to hostile territory in a tiny blue bird. Kazuma hopes that there are no particularly hungry Hawks patrolling the skies today.


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 23, 2010)

*Just Outside Iwa, with Iwa Team Two*

Shisu woke up to see Akihiko's servant from earlier healing his wounds. It was a quick technique and he felt his body being restored, the technique didn't restore his chakra though.

"You alright kid? Can you tell me what happened?" Tasuki said
"Some of your Sanada clan people attacked us" Shisu said from behind his mask

His voice was seething with anger, partly with the entire Sanada clan and mostly with himself for being so powerless.

"THEY TOOK SPARROW-SEMPAI!!!!!!!" Shisu shouted angrily
"What about Akihiko-sama?" Tasuki asked
"They took him too"
"You people should keep your clan under control" he said angrily
"You can't just have them running around running a mock" he said shaking his head

He reached into his pouch and pulled out a pair of tiny balls. They were specialized soldier pills his clan used. His techniques were very chakra consuming, the better her got the less chakra he would waste but for now he needed to keep these soldier pills. He pulled his mask off and threw them into his mouth. He felt his chakra being restored and began to move off

"Where are you going?" Tasuki asked
"To get Sparrow-sempai back" he said
"How do you plan to do that at your current level?" Tasuki asked

Shisu growled but he didn't stop moving

"You do what you want to do" Shisu said

He was angry and he wasn't thinking properly, people from the Sanada clan had just attacked him and kidnapped the only person to ever be nice to him. He didn't want anything to do with the Sanadas at that point. He began to move at his full speed, he could tell Tasuki was following him but he didn't care it wasn't long before he caught up with the others. He saw them and didn't think he jumped into the air and began to make hand seals he spat out four orbs with green gas swirling around in them. Baishana and Iris seemed to be deep in conversation. He pulled his mask free and threw it through the air

"Sparrow-sempai catch"
"Akihiko-sama hold your breath"

The orbs flew through the air and exploded in a humongous cloud of green gas there was a lot of coughing from inside the cloud. Shisu noticed Tasuki run past him as Iris and Baishana shot out of the gas cloud. They both had their hand over their mouth and were sneezing and tears were rolling down their face. Shisu walked into the poison cloud to look for Sparrow and Akihiko, he didn't remove the poison from where it was. He knew those other wouldn't dare come back into the poison. He hoped Tasuki would be dealing with them outside the green gas bank.

"Sparrow-sempai, Akihiko-sama" he said slowly
"Are you OK?" he asked slowly

He'd seen Sparrow catch the mask and he didn't hear them coughing so he could tell that they weren't taken by surprise.

"Hopefully Tasuki-san will deal with those guys, lets just get out of here" Shisu said


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 23, 2010)

Suimaru rushed toward Duval  but Duval managed to dodge.

"Your not Arlong! So that cowards sending kids to weaken me?@ Thats just pathetic....huh?" He stopped his blabbering as he saw the red chakra pouring out of Suimaru.

"So your a jinchuuriki huh?! Interesting. Lets see what you got."

As ameryllis arrived nect to Suimaru as petals she saw that there were 3 Duvals.

"Water Clones?!" She thought. "Then this couldn't even be the real one either?!"

Suimaru was oblivious to that. His attention was all on the clone in front of him. He was doing some hand signs when something long came out of the water and smacked him sending him flying.

"Suimaru!" Ameryllis though as she headed to help him. What smacked Suimaru turned out to be Duvals sea beast the leviathan.

"Lets see you get by this jinchuuriki boy! HAHAHA"

"Are you alright?" Ameryllis asks as she tries to help Suimaru up only to have him smack her hand away.

"That giant fish stick is dead meat." he said as he rushed the serpent. The giant beast tried to hit him with its tail but failed when Suimaru dodged it.

"Yoou think that'll work again?"

The beast roared as it shot a stream of conceterated water from its mouth which shot Suimaru a few meters away.

Suimaru was reaching his breakling point.

"No don't!" Ameryllis screamed as the chakra cloak became thicker and started bubbling. The chakra covered him in the figure of a slug and a single tail formed.

"No..the first tail." Ameryllis said to herself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hidden Stone...*
Sparrow sits on a stool in a hospital room, looking down at the linoleum floor with a frown. She looks as if she's just gone twelve rounds with a Hidden Stone Mountain Gorilla, her face bruised, as well as scratches and cuts running up and down her arms and legs. Truth is though, she feels much worse on the inside as Hatori Ikami, the Hawk Sage, paces back and forth in front of her, making her stomach tie up in nervous knots. The normally laid back Sage looks incredibly angry and he has his hands clasped tightly behind his back as he moves. 

"Just what were you thinking?" he finally asks, after several minutes of pacing back and forth silently. 

Sparrow opens her mouth to reply but Hatori quickly interrupts her...

"Oh that's right you don't think!" he interjects loudly. "You just run head long into battle like a loon without any concern for your well being. You could've easily retreated back to the village for support, but no not you, not Ms. I Can Handle It All!"

Sparrow's cheeks flush red from embarrassment. She tries to find the words to express that she really did try to focus in battle, honestly and truly. "Well....um, I did perform this awesome three sixty somersault in the air and then rolled into a combo wind attack with Mir!" she responds with a weak smile. 

"THIS ISN'T A JOKE!!" Hatori suddenly shouts in her face, his storm gray eyes flickering with rage. Sparrow flinches in surprise, she's never seen him this angry before. "Do you realize how close we came to losing you!? We already lost Ruri and Ulik just might lose his mind any day now...talking about going on a crusade of vengeance to get her back!!" 

Sparrow frowns at the mention of Ruri, the kindhearted host of the Four Tails. She had been taken by a mysterious force barely more then week ago.  Ruri was like a big sister to her and showed Sparrow how to cope with this strange existence, being the host of a tailed demon. The woman had such a high mastery of her demon that the news of her kidnapping had shocked the entire village. Sparrow herself couldn't believe it. Her eyes suddenly fill with tears but she holds them back, talking a deep breath. 

"You're right I don't think sometimes, but I really tried this time...I'm sorry," Sparrow says in a low voice. 

Hatori shakes his head and sighs audibly as he stares at Sparrow. The anger on his face softens a bit. "Sparrow we're not just angry because we almost lost the Gobi. We're just as angry that we almost lost _you_!"  

Sparrow wipes her watery violet hued eyes and nods. "I know..." she responds with a wan smile, and she knows he means it. Hatori is probably the closest thing she'll ever have to father. She also supposes that would make Ulik her eccentric Uncle, Akihiko her annoying older brother, and Shisu, well he can be the excitable younger brother. Talk about a dysfunctional family. 

"Go get some rest," Hatori tells her in a tired voice, looking much older then his 42 years. "When you and your mates are ready, you can proceed with the mission you were assigned. However this time you'll have someone to accompany you!" 

_The next morning..._
Sparrow awakens bright early and yawns as she rolls out from under the bed covers (which is filled with all manner of cute stuffed birds). She walks towards a full length mirror hanging on the door to her room and smirks as she notices that all the bumps, scratches, and bruises, that she received yesterday are virtually gone. 
*
You are welcome! *

One of the many benefits of being a Jinchuuriki, Sparrow muses as she opens the window to her bedroom, located on the top floor of a private house (she lives alone in a small one bedroom apartment). Sparrow takes a deep breath of the fresh morning air, she can't wait to get going with this mission and take her mind off the troubles of yesterday.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2010)

*
Enroute to the Land of Lightning...*
Kazuma still can't get over the fact they're traveling to the Land of Lightning in a small bird about the size of his fist. Oh the wonders of Ninjutsu, he thinks to himself with a wry smirk. He was paying attention to how Jade performed the size and space altering technique to make them fit within the bird, and he plans on using it with his Bear when he gets the chance. 

With nothing else to do, Kazuma forms a small crackling orb of lightning in his right palm and bounces it back and forth between his hands like a softball. Lately he'd been working on a new variation of Chidori, still not fully mastered though. As tosses the orb of electricity around, he glances briefly towards Jade, and his eyes narrow as it hits him. 

How could I forget, she's also a lightning user! Kazuma remembers. The woman's fame was known worldwide not just for her Bird summoning prowess, but also, and of more importance to him, her vast arsenal of Lightning jutsu. Kazuma dissipates the walks towards the woman, not wanting to waste this opportunity. Also it might be a good way to get to know her better, see what's behind that smile of hers.

"Um excuse me Jade-sama, but correct me if I'm wrong you're also a lightning user aren't you?" Kazuma rubs the top of his spiky hair sheepishly (this trick usually always works well in disarming others). "I'm a lightning user myself and I can't wait to see someone of your level in action. Maybe you could you show me a few tricks..." he adds hopefully.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 24, 2010)

Suimaru was crouched on all fours making him seam more animalistic.

Intresting. You have unlocked your one tailed form. I wonder how many you have. Last I heard the mist had the sanbi and rokubi. Which are you? Duval stated.

Suimaru replied by swiping his chakra tail which extended to reach Duval hitting Duval and sending him a few meters from where he was.

"Powerful aren't we?"

"Calm down Suimaru." Ameryllis said but it was fuitile. He wouldn't listen. He just swiped his hand and a big burst of chakra was released which combined with the water became more powerful but Duval dodged it.

Out of the water popped the giant serpent.

"Bring it on." Suimaru taunted the beast as he rushed for it. Ameryllis was worried. This wasn't like him. He was not using any jutsu just force and raw chakra. He wont win like that. He had to learn to use this power in conjuction with jutsu if not he would lose in the long run.

*With Tsumoa in Kumo Mountains.*

Tsumoa had finally done it. After a few days of training he had a high control over his demon. With the help of Yugito's Diary.

"I'm impresssed." The beast roared."But you still have a lot more to go if you want my full power."

Tsumoa knew that but now he could start going on missions.

"Time to see what mission i can go on."


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 26, 2010)

*Leviathan Island, with Togatta*

Togatta jumped backward and found higher ground as the water moved toward the base in the form of a huge wave. He moved around a structure on top the roof and hid himself from sight. He heard a lot of screaming and peeped around the structure to see Duval standing there screaming at the top of his voice for Arlong to come out

"Seems like their plan worked out" Togatta said
"I wonder where Shigure and Isane are"

As soon as his mind began to wander he heard Duval scream out and the sound of destruction. He moved quickly to see what was happening and saw three Duvals standing there with Suimaru in front of him. It seemed that Duval was concentrating on Suimaru. 

"If it weren't for those clones I could try a surprise attack" Togatta thought

He cursed himself for not looking at the fight from earlier, he may have had a better idea of which one was the real body. He felt a evil chakra and his eyes moved to Suimaru. He was attacking Duval head on with a sick red chakra bubbling out from his body. Duval's pet attacked Suimaru and sending him flying

"He has his guardian with him" Togatta thought to himself

He moved silently trying to get behind Duval to try his surprise attack. He figured he had a one in three chance to finish the mission right then and there. He pulled his swords free and prepared his chakra. He made sure that all the Duval's attention were on Suimaru and the leviathan. He turned on the raiton no yoroi at the full power and appeared behind one of the Duvals and plunged his raiton charged swords into it. He turned the armor off as the figure in front of him turned into water and fell to the ground around him. The other two Duvals turned to face him.

"Fuck me" Togatta said angrily
"*WHERE THE HELL DID YOU COME FROM?!?!?!?*"
"*YOU SNEAKY LITTLE BASTARD!!!!!*" Duval shouted
"You will die today" his voice slightly calmer
"Not if I have anything to say about that"

 He aimed his harpoon gun at Togatta and began to fire at him 

*CLACK CLACK CLACK
*
The harpoons flew out of the gun but they didn't move forward, they just floated in the air around Duval.

"What the hell is this?" Togatta thought to himself

All the harpoons that were fired flew at Togatta simultaneously, he expected it and was ready to react he jumped backwards as he stuck his bone swords in his belt and brought his hands up with the tips of each of his ten fingers glowing with white raiton chakra. He let his raiton charged bone bullets fly destroying the ten that were closest together making a hole in the attack for him to dodge.

"You have to do better than that" Togatta said

He knew full well he shouldn't try to fight Duval head on but his Kaguya blood didn't let him do what he knew was the smartest thing. 

"Lets go you big bitch" Togatta said pulled his swords free and charged this with raiton chakra


----------



## Vash TS (Apr 26, 2010)

*Iwagakure, with Shisu*

Shisu left with his team mates but they were separated shortly after. He didn't even really have a chance to tell them good bye. He was almost fully healed which was a miracle considering how much he had gotten beaten up. He made his way to the Hadomaru district. He kept replaying the battle over and over in his head. Sparrow and Akihiko were so strong and he was easily the weakest link on the chain in the team. He reached to his house and went strait for his grandfather's room, there were all these old scrolls of the history of the clan and techniques and different types of poisons. He rummaged through the scrolls until he found the one he was looking for. It was his favorite story about Magellan, it was a story about his defending an entire castle by himself from a raid. 

He read through the story and stopped at his favorite part, when Magellan was confronted by the leaders of the raid and took them all out in one blow. The technique was amazing, he then began to go through the scrolls again and found the one he was looking for. It was a detailed description on how to do that technique. 

"Doku Ryuu" Shisu said to himself

He read through the scroll over and over, the technique was amazing but if he used it he would put his own little twist on it. Dragons were cool but they weren't as poisonous as snakes. He'd read of a mythical serpant who's breath was poisonous. It was called a hydra, his technique wouldn't be any different in functionality to the poison dragon but it would look different. It would look like how he thought a hydra might look.

He got to his feet and dusted himself off he looked around at all the mess he'd made and the dust he'd kicked up from rummaging through the scrolls. It was a good thing he had his mask on, dust would work just as good as his sneezing gas to make his eyes water and make him sneeze. He walked through the lonely halls of his home, the place was quiet as usual. He lived alone with his grandfather before he died. His parents lived in the village itself in their lab. So he had the house to himself, he walked out the back door into his huge yard and looked around. This is were he and his grandfather trained he took off his mask and tucked it into his belt.

"Lets see if my hydra is better than a dragon" Shisu said 

He made a string of hand seals and thick purple liquid began to manifest itself all over his body he didn't get the desired shape on the first try but it was a work in progress.

*Hours later*

Shisu dropped to his knees breathing hard, the entire place was covered with poison. 

"I don't have it perfectly" Shisu said
"I can only control two heads" he said pushing himself to his feet

He decided that would be enough for one day. He made some seals and all the poison that seemed to cover every inch of the yard was drawn toward him and disappeared as his touched it. The poison was made with his chakra and retained a large amount of it  even after he lost contact with it. That is what gave him the ability to control it. He'd heard the current Hadomaru clan chief could control her poison on the molecular level but he wasn't at that level yet. 

"I need to get some rest" he said to himself as he dropped down onto his bed fully clothed and passed out

*The next day*

The morning sun streamed into his room in golden beams illuminating everything they touched. That would have been wonderful if one of those beams didn't shine directly into Shisu's face, he cursed and rolled over his body still slightly tired from the day before. He suddenly realized that today was the day he'd waited his entire life for. 

"My mission starts today" he thought excitedly

He was packed and ready to go within ten minutes he checked and re checked his equipment and was out the door and running toward the meeting point more excited than he'd even been in his life.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2010)

*Almost a year ago in the Mist...*
Kazuma ducks and dodges while on the backstep as Izumi Hyuuga rushes in at him like a freight train, launching a flurry of palm thrusts from every angle. He keeps his right eye closed because it'll only hinder him. Instead focusing on her with just his transplanted two tomoe Sharingan eye, her movements becoming easier to track and react to.  

Kazuma breathes in a huff as he narrowly sidesteps a double handed palm strike. It's so strong that he can feel a current of air ripple all around from where she narrowly missed. 

Izumi smirks at him as he launches a spinning kick at towards right side of her head. She easily blocks the kick with her right forearm and grabs hold of it. "Getting tired?" she asks him in amusement, before suddenly slamming him in the chest with her left palm thrust. 

Kazuma feels his chakra burn like fire, causing him intense pain and he lands onto his back. He grips his chest and grimaces slightly as he sits up, panting heavily, and beads of sweat forming around his forehead. Izumi frowns as she notices the dark circle under Kazuma's Sharingan eye, and the pale color of his face. They've only been sparring for ten minutes and he's already exhausted. 

"Yup you've gotten slower...and you don't look so good," she says in concern while walking towards him. 

"I'm fine!" Kazuma mutters in a stubborn voice. He tries to get back feet but stumbles off balance like a drunken sailor and flops back to the ground. 

Izumi stops in front of Kazuma and offers him her hand. "It's the Sharingan isn't it?"  Things have been like this with him ever since Kaion had given him his Sharingan. it was Kaion's last wish before he was taken.  

Kazuma nods wordlessly and he begrudgingly takes Izumi's hand with an audible sigh. As she helps him stand back up, he covers his Sharingan back up with his black eyepatch. "It eats up so much chakra, even when I'm not doing anything..." he says in a bitter voice. 

Izumi squeezes his hand sympathetically. She knows how much it means to him to make the most of Kaion's gift to him. "You've only had the eye for a month now. I'm sure you'll get better with it." 

Kazuma shakes his head with a doubtful face. "Let's face it. I've never been much a of a chakra monster anyway. My chakra supply is average at best. It's not like I can increase my chakra overnight or even in a year." 

"Well there has to be a way and if anyone can think of something, you can!" 

"We'll see, but in the meantime could you...uh...help me walk home?" he asks her with a hint of embarrassment. "I can barely stand as it is..." he adds sheepishly. Izumi looks down at his trembling knees and chuckles, "Sure." She wraps his right arm around her shoulder for support. 

"I could just carry you, you know?" she interjects with a smirk. 

"Yeah not happening!" 

As they make their way out of the training field, Kazuma happens to glance over at the Hokage mountain in the distance. He quickly scrolls across their stone faces in order. The first, the second, the third (his favorite one), the fourth, the fifth...

His eyes remain fixed on the fifth Hokage, Tsunade, staring at the diamond shaped seal carved into her forehead. Then it hits Kazuma like a lightning bolt and he slaps his forehead for not seeing it sooner. 

"So obvious!"


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 27, 2010)

Water splashed everywhere as Suimaru fought Duval's clone. He had to admit he was hard.

"Your pretty good." he commented.

"You to punk."

Just then the serpent rose out of the water and spat concentrated water at Suimaru but by swiping his hand and releasing a bunch of chakra the water was disperst.

All Ameryllis could do was watch as the two fought. Suimaru getting more and more animal like.

"Use jutsu too!" she told him but he ignored her and rushed the serpent jumping on it. He was now on top of it and it began to try to shakew him off violently. Suimaru tried to hold on but it was like riding a bull but 10 times harder aqnd was eventually thrown off.

"Stupid serpent i'll kill you." he muttered.

Ameryllis wondered what she should do. She could try the sealing jutsu but in a battle field that is a bad idea. Plus Suimaru needed all the power he could get to beat this guy and his serpent.

"Please calm down Suimaru and remember all that i taught you." She said to herself.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 28, 2010)

Tsumoa was being sent on a mission. Well not really a mission it was more of a task. He was to deliver a letter to the Diamyo of the land of lightning. 

"Ughh all my training and i get sent to do this." Tsumoa said to himself.

"No respect. The villiage treats you like a slave. I say you kill them all." The beast in him said.

"Shut up. I'm probaly just being broken in."

With a lame mission like that?

"Its not a mission its a task." Tsumoa said. He swore he heard the beast mumble something about Yugito never getting lame tasks like that. Tsumoa decided to ignore its comment and just headed for the Daimyo's place.


----------



## Karma カルマ (May 5, 2010)

*Takigakure Team 2*

"Kuchiyose no jutsu" Kurai said clapping his hands together. Abraxas and Yoru appeared on either side of Kurai their wings covering him protectively. "Go" Kurai said, instantly the dragons sprung into action barreling into a crowd of the steel soldiers ripping at them with their claws and teeth. "Raiton: Divine Arsenal: Katana" Kurai said grabbing his right wrist with his left hand. Electricity crackled in Kurai's hand before shaping itself into a katana. Kurai swung the blade cleaving one of the steel creatures clean in two.

It was only when Kurai looked at the blade he was holding did he notice it was a jet black color. "That's definitely a raiton technique" Rinko thought to herself as she knocked back a few of the soldiers with a suiton. "But why is it that jet black color?" "It must have something to do with the Akumagan" Kurai concluded as he sliced a steel hand that had been reaching towards him. "Kage bunshin no jutsu" Kurai said creating three shadow clones.


----------



## Vash TS (May 6, 2010)

*Leviathan Island with Togatta and the others*

Togatta stood before Duval with his bone white swords covered in the white raiton chakra that was unique only to him. His eyes were glued to the Duval's he could hear the battle between Suimaru and Duval's creature but he didn't have time to think about anything else. He knew Duval was very deadly and he knew if he didn't concentrate on the fight he would be dead. He decided that it wouldn't be smart for him to move first. He inched his foot forward and adjusted his stance ever so slightly. There was water all around him, the water at his feet easily covered his ankles. He thought about water walking but he decided he didn't need to concentrate on anything other than surviving. 

Isane and Shigure entered his mind for a few seconds but he stamped them out quickly. In that moment of distraction Duval was on him, he barely blocked a kick that sent him sprawling backward, he regained his balance just in time to dodge an attack from the other Duval, he had some knowledge of mizu bunshin. Although they were made of water they were still solid so he knew it was a terrible idea to get hit. 

"Raiken" Duval exclaimed

The attack hit him square in the stomach lifting him off his feet he swung one of his swords at the last second but Duval easily avoided it. He dropped back to the ground only to be hit again by Duval. He was hit by a punch which he blocked then a kick then a punch. The attacks began to come in a seemingly random fashion and Togatta was knocked backward through the air. He hit something and felt it drawing him in, his entire body was engulfed in a sphere of water that was formed from the hands of Duval's now apparent mizu bunshin.

"This is what happens when that coward Arlong sends children to do the work he should do himself!!!!" Duval screamed angrily

Togatta tried to talk but his words just came out muffled, he couldn't move his body at all. The water seemed almost solid he tried as hard as he could to move but it just didn't allow him.

"I'm going to drown" Togatta thought to himself
"This is fucked up, I can't die here"

He began to think, he heard a muffeled sound through the thick orb of water

*CLACK CLACK CLACK
*
"He's going to kill me before I drown" Togatta thought to himself his eyes opening wide

He looked at the harpoons amassing around Duval, this time he wasn't going to give him any chance to react. Togatta's mind began to race he was trying to figure a way out. He cursed Isane and Shigure for not being there but that didn't do any good. He thought back to when he was reading scrolls about techniques mist ninja used. Something struck him, the water prison was held together by chakra so he had to find some way to break the flow. He needed a lot of chakra and it hit him like a bolt of lightning.

He looked up as the Harpoons began to fly through the air

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!" he screamed bubbles being formed in the water

There was a bright flash of white light and the water prison exploded destroying the hands of the mizu bunshin causing it to turn back into water. The swarm of harpoons flew through the air where Togatta and the mizu bunshin stood just milli seconds earlier. Togatta stood on top the roof of a house his entire body surrounded by raiton chakra his hair stood taller than it usually did and seemed to bunch up awkwardly because of the eletricity. He let it wink out and reached into his pouch.

"You talk too much" Togatta said

He pulled a small black ball free and tossed it into his mouth and crunched down on it the raiton chakra around him flared up bigger then it was a few seconds before and Togatta stood on the roof looking down at Duval.

*Elsewhere*

Shigure walked on the water away from the huge galeon that minutes before had been making it's way swiftly through the water heading toward the shore. She for the most part stopped it and killed the entire crew as fast as she chould. The ship exploded in a huge orange blast of flames showering debris all over the water. 

"Isane and Amaryllis should be keeping those two in check"
"Time to finish this up" she said 

She made her way back to the land base to assist the rest of her team


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 14, 2010)

Suimaru continued to try to fight the giant serpent. When he tried to slash at it it twisted and turned dodging his swips. Suimaru was getting even more agitated as the beast made a mockery of him.

"Stupid fish." he said. He looked over to Togatta who was fighting a Duval clone as well. At least he was doing something. He returned his focus to the serpent. As he glared at the serpent the water grew even more violent.

"These ninja are pretty interesting." Duval said.


----------

